# Se está liando parda en Yemen



## Sentencia75 (22 Mar 2015)

Hay reunión de la ONU.
Si aprueban una intervención militar para echar a los Hutíes(chiís),¿creeis que Irán intervendrá?. ¿Rusia apoyaría una intervención o se aliará con los iranís?. Por favor den sus opiniones, especialmente si saben del tema.

Por si alguien no sabe de que va la cosa, ahí va un link:

El enrevesado conflicto de Yemen, en cuatro claves - ABC.es



La transición tampoco ha sido posible en Yemen tras la caída de su dictador y el país ha entrado en una espiral de violencia que le ha llevado a una guerra sectaria.
Otra «Primavera» fallida:

La Primavera Árabe que azotó la región en 2011 llegó también a Yemen y tras diez meses de revuelta interna el país árabe más pobre logró echar a su dictador, Alí Abdula Saleh, que llevaba 30 años en el poder, a través de un plebiscito en febrero de 2012. Su lugar lo ocupó su número dos, Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, que ha intentado liderar una transición en la que Saleh y sus allegados han permanecido en la sombra defendiendo sus intereses.
Chiíes contra suníes

Yemen, un Estado tradicionalmente frágil por la dificultad de Saná para controlar las remotas zonas tribales y las ansias secesionistas al sur, se encuentra ahora con un conflicto sectario abierto entre la minoría zaidí (confesión derivada del chiísmo) y la mayoría suní. Un esquema que se produce a lo largo de toda la región con la parte chií apoyada por Irán y la suní por Arabia Saudí, convirtiendo al país de turno en un tablero en el que las dos grandes potencias ajustan cuentas.
Golpe militar: La conquista de Saná

Los hutíes (la milicia de los zaidíes) ha pasado de combatir al estado central (6 guerras) en el norte de país a tomar el poder en Saná y controlar otras siete provincias. El grupo formó parte de la gran mesa de diálogo nacional abierta tras la caída de Saleh y firmó el acuerdo de paz, pero en septiembre dejó la vía política y desplegó sus tropas en la capital en un movimiento que llamaron «revolución», pero que opositores y países vecinos como los miembros del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG, formado por Arabia Saudí, Kuwait, Bahréin, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Omán y Catar) califican de «golpe de Estado». Estos países acusan al ex presidente Saleh de apoyar el golpe.
El terrorismo: Al Qaida y Estado Islámico

Al Qaida en la Península Arábiga ha encontrado en las provincias del interior de Yemen un santuario similar al que ofrece la frontera «Af-Pak» donde se encontraba Osama Bin Laden y donde se sitúa al actual número uno del grupo Ayman Al Zawahiri. El país engendra desde hace tres décadas a la bestia del integrismo islámico en lo más profundo de sus entrañas, acogida en valles y desiertos alejados de un poder central incapaz de suplir las leyes tribales que imperan en las provincias. Estados Unidos ha tratado de combatirlo con drones. En medio del caos provocado por el golpe de los hutíes, el grupo yihadista Estado Islámico (EI) irrumpió en la escena yemení después de que una rama de Al Qaida en la Península Arábiga (AQPA) jurara lealtad al califa Abu Baker Al Bagdadi en la provincia de Dhamar.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2015)

*Póngase en antecedentes*



Spoiler



La complejidad de la sociedad yemení no permite en modo alguno 
análisis unilaterales. Estas líneas intentan aclarar algunos de los aspectos 
de la realidad yemení.

Yemen está caracterizado por el antagonismo tradicional en las relaciones 
estado-sociedad. La sociedad yemenita tiene una serie de características y 
factores que pueden incidir en esa dirección. Así, el modo de producción 
agrícola está todavía basado en sistemas antiguos de explotación de la 
tierra; la religión predominante es el islamismo, con la presencia de 
sunníes y zaydíes; finalmente, la estructura social está basada 
principalmente en un sistema tribal.

Estas claves, junto a las antagónicas relaciones entre los dos estados 
existentes antes de la unificación, han ayudado también a acentuar la poca 
consolidación del estado dentro de la sociedad yemenita. Estos factores 
culturales, históricos y religiosos han caracterizado a esa sociedad, 
produciendo dos diferentes tipos de fragmentación. Por un lado entre el 
estado y la sociedad, y por otro una fragmentación dentro de la propia 
sociedad.

De esta forma nos encontramos conceptos antagónicos: norte /sur; 
tribus/ciudades; Zaydi/Shafií; modernistas/tradicionales.... Cada división 
contiene sus propias subdivisiones, que pueden dificultar aún más una 
unidad social básica. Bajo estas condiciones y con una élite política 
autoperpetuándose, el estado ha fallado al intentar establecer una 
hegemonía ideológica.

La década de los noventa trajo consigo acontecimientos transcendentales 
para la configuración del país tal y como lo conocemos hoy en día. La 
unificación creó el estado más poblado de la Península Arábiga, con más de 
quince millones de habitantes y acabó con dos regímenes diferentes. Pero 
dio lugar a una guerra civil, a cuya conclusión surgió el actual Yemen.
La situación económica del país se ha visto protagonizada por una crisis 
motivada por varios factores. El tardío descubrimiento del petróleo le dejó 
en clara desventaja con sus vecinos. El pobre desarrollo industrial le hizo 
depender de las industrias extranjeras, y la Guerra del Golfo también tuvo 
una repercusión muy negativa sobre su población.

La invasión de Kuwait por parte de Irak se produjo tres meses después de la 
unificación del país. Los lazos que existían entre Yemen e Irak se 
contrapusieron a la importante presencia de trabajadores yemeníes en los 
países del Golfo, especialmente en Arabia Saudí. Ante este dilema, Yemen 
condenó la invasión de Kuwait, al tiempo que se opuso a cualquier 
intervención occidental en el área.

El 29 de noviembre se votó en el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones 
Unidas la resolución 678, doce países votaron a favor, dos (Cuba y Yemen) 
lo hicieron en contra, y China se abstuvo. Minutos después de que Yemen 
votase en contra de la resolución, un alto diplomático estadounidense llamó 
al embajador yemení y le dijo que «éste ha sido el voto más caro que has 
votado nunca». A los pocos días, Estados Unidos bloqueó el programa de 
ayuda a Yemen, considerado entonces como uno de los países más pobres del 
mundo, por valor de 70 millones de dólares; el Banco Mundial y el Fondo 
Monetario Internacional también se movieron para bloquear más préstamos 
para el país. Y además, cerca de 800.000 trabajadores yemeníes fueron 
expulsados inmediatamente de Arabia Saudí. Esta última medida supuso un 
duro golpe para la economía yemení. Por un lado, dejó de ingresar las 
cantidades que esos trabajadores enviaban a su país, además de tener que 
hacer frente a la presencia de los mismos en un mercado laboral fuertemente 
castigado por las sanciones y la situación de crisis económica que se 
estaba viviendo. El paro alcanzó unas cifras muy peligrosas de cara a 
mantener una mínima estabilidad interior, y la situación social del país se 
vio fuertemente alterada.
*
Prospecciones de petróleo*

Hoy en día la situación económica en Yemen ofrece algunos datos que 
permiten esbozar una cierta esperanza de recuperación. Por un lado, las 
prospecciones de petróleo, aunque modestas en un principio, van a mejorar 
la economía del país, como también lo harán las importantes bolsas de gas 
que se están descubriendo y explotando. A ello hay que añadir el desarrollo 
de la industria pesquera, la creación de una importante zona industrial en 
torno al puerto de Adén y la posibilidad de volver a exportar mano de obra 
a otros países, tal y como se hacía antes de la por estos días recordada 
crisis del Golfo.
*
Una frontera en litigio*

Yemen y Arabia Saudí tienen una de las mayores fronteras sin definir 
definitivamente en el mundo. Una zona de montañas y desierto, donde al 
parecer se están produciendo recientemente los descubrimientos de petróleo 
más importantes. Esta situación trae consigo continuos enfrentamientos 
entre ambos países, unas luchas que han producido varios muertos en los 
últimos años.

Está bastante extendida la opinión de que la monarquía saudí, al igual que 
otras de la zona, está incómoda con el experimento democrático que tiene 
lugar en Yemen. No podemos olvidar que Yemen es el único país de la 
Península Arábiga con un gobierno de estilo democrático. Existen algunas 
fuentes que apuntan la posibilidad de que Arabia Saudí esté intentando 
sabotear el régimen yemení, a través de la intimidación en la frontera en 
litigio e impulsando movimientos de protesta dentro del propio Yemen..
La presión de Arabia Saudí también se extiende a las compañías extranjeras 
que están colaborando en la prospección y explotación de petróleo. Algunas 
han abandonado la zona sometidas a fuertes chantajes. Los datos que señalan 
a esa zona en litigio como una de las zonas con más futuro económico (gas y 
petróleo) están también sobre la mesa del conflicto.

Antes de la unificación, Yemen también era observado con temor por sus 
vecinos. No podemos olvidar que en Yemen del Sur existía un régimen que se 
declaraba marxista-leninista, y esto ponía los pelos de punta a las 
acomodadas y conservadoras monarquías de la zona.

Tampoco podemos olvidarnos de la importancia geoestratégica de la zona, y 
más concretamente de cara a Arabia Saudí, que buscará mantener un corredor 
que dé salida a su petróleo hacia los diferentes países receptores 
mundiales. Hay que recordar que ese país no controla ninguna de las vías 
principales de la zona, y que todas ellas son vulnerables a un bloqueo 
estratégico y militar: El estrecho de Hormuz en el Golfo, y el Canal de 
Suez y Bab al- Mandab en el mar Rojo.
*
Un sistema tribal*

La importancia de las tribus en el conjunto de Yemen va a ser un factor 
clave a la hora de intentar encontrar una razón poderosa de cara a la 
crisis estatal en ese país. El papel que va a desempeñar el sistema tribal 
es un claro impedimento para el asentamiento definitivo de la autoridad del 
Estado por todo el país. Las relaciones entre éste y las tribus están 
caracterizadas por dos elementos: la percepción tribal que separa identidad 
nacional del concepto de estado soberano, y la alineación de las tribus con 
sus líderes que ejercen el poder político en el centro. Esto da lugar a dos 
situaciones concretas: el Estado se coloca en el centro y las tribus en la 
periferia.

Esta situación muestra también que el problema no es la construcción 
nacional; todos los miembros de las diferentes tribus se sienten yemeníes, 
sino que la clave está en la construcción del Estado. Algo que todavía no 
se ha producido en Yemen y que puede producir esos vacíos de poder en 
determinados momentos.

La mayoría de las noticias que nos llegan de este precioso país suelen 
estar relacionadas con los secuestros que tienen lugar en Yemen por parte 
de las tribus. Si bien es cierto que se producen una media de cuarenta 
secuestros al año, los secuestros que se llevan a cabo contra extranjeros 
guardan unas características comunes.

Con esa medida las tribus buscan presionar al Gobierno para poder lograr 
algunos avances para su zona. Así, en ocasiones se trata de reivindicar la 
construcción de un hospital, de una carretera... Cuando el secuestro tiene 
lugar contra extranjeros, la mayoría de las veces éstos son personal de las 
multinacionales que se encuentran explotando los recursos del país; en 
alguna ocasión se ha tratado de secuestros de diplomáticos, y también de 
turistas. Si exceptuamos la muerte de cuatro de éstos en un intento del 
Gobierno por rescatarlos, el desenlace de los demás ha sido pacífico.
Lo cierto es que siendo Yemen un país donde gran parte de la población 
porta armas de fuego por la calle, llaman poderosamente la atención los 
escasos incidentes armados que tienen lugar. Además, el pasear por sus 
calles y relacionarse con sus gentes lejos de suponer una peligrosa 
actividad es un paso a recomendar a todo aquél o aquella que quiera 
realizarlo.
Txente Rekondo es miembro del Gabinete Vasco de Análisis Internacional.- GAIN




---------- Post added 22-mar-2015 at 12:45 ----------

Puede ir adelantando algo con la nueva agencia de noticias, en español, que se han montado unos periodistas argentino-yemeniés hace bien poco 
*http://www.yemena.beirutherald.com/*

---------- Post added 22-mar-2015 at 13:30 ----------

Personalmente considero que este territorio forma parte de un todo muy complejo. Desde su compleja red familiar, social, étnica, tribal, religiosa...Y su dependencia de actores exteriores, implicados en ganar espacios de influencia o dominación, de cara a una futura configuración del Medio Oriente.

La visión actual nos da una gran parte de la población empobrecida; continuos cortes de electricidad urbana, y gran parte rural sin acceso a ella; alza de precios generalizado; desempleo aumentando sin freno; con serios problemas de agua, economía destrozada… 

Al hilo de las protestas primaverales en algunos países, en Yemen, se puso en marcha un movimiento social que intentó acabar con el régimen de Saleh, el entonces presidente. Se forzó la salida de Saleh, sin embargo, como era previsible, todos los esfuerzos por apartar a Saleh de su influencia han sido valdios, y a día de hoy sigue siendo uno de los aprotagonistas más poderosos en Yemen.

Quien después se colocó, Hadi, intentó manejar la transición y desligarse de su antecesor, con el que, obviamente, había colaborado . Sin embargo, no lo ha conseguido y, la propia complejidad de la correlación de fuerzas, lo ha desbordado.

En el puzzle yemení existe una fuerza que destaca del resto: es el movimiento de los llamados Houtis. Tiene su brote en los noventa del siglo pasado y se desarrolla en torno a un clan del norte de Yemen que se procesan en el chiismo zaydí, y rompen su alianza con el entonces presidente Saleh, al elegir éste, otras opciones en la región, más del gusto de Ryad 

Es, a partir de 2004 cuando los enfrentamientos armados entre Saleh y los Houtis escalan, y a pesar de la represión y la pérdida de algunos de sus dirigentes, mantienen el pulso a Saleh.

Al hilo de la famosa “primavera árabe”, los Houtis atacan a dos de sus enemigos más acérrimos, Ali Mohsen al Ahmar, el militar que ditigió las operaciones contra ellos y contra el partido al-Islah (la rama yemení de los Hermanos Musulmanes). Desde entonces, el movimiento ha protagonizado una transformación interna, que se ha materializado el pasado septiembre con la creación de Ansar ullah (los partisanos de Dios), convirtiéndose en la fuerza política y militar predominante en buena parte del territorio.

La clave para entender esa expansión fue la gran acumulación de fuerzas que consiguió atraer , fa causa de su oposición a las medidas del FMI, su decisión por combatir la corrupción, y fundamentalmente, por su acertada visión realista de la complejidad de Yemen y de sus protagonista como participes.

Al presentarse, no como un movimiento sectario, sino como del alternativa del desacreditado sistema actual, hace que sea el interlocutor válido a tener en cuenta y con quien negociar de cara a la comunidad internacional. 

En este sentido es, también, donde podríamos encajar un supuesto pacto que se habría materializado con su antiguo enemigo, el ex presidente Saleh, y sobre todo con las fuerzas fieles al mismo. Eso, ayudaría a entender el rápido avance militar del movimiento houti y su facilidad para hacerse con la capital.


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2015)

Este mapa es del día 11 de marzo, aunque, desde entonces se han dado bastantes refriegas. Tanto que a día de hoy, parece que los houthis, están pillando el aeropuerto de Aden
.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (22 Mar 2015)

Los hutíes acaban de capturar Taiz y se preparan para el asalto de Adén.

Por lo que puedo ver en el mapa, los chiíes están a punto de hacerse con el control de la costa oriental del Estrecho de Bab el-Mandeb, ¿no?


----------



## anarcosindicalista (22 Mar 2015)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Los hutíes acaban de capturar Taiz y se preparan para el asalto de Adén.
> 
> Por lo que puedo ver en el mapa, los chiíes están a punto de hacerse con el control de la costa oriental del Estrecho de Bab el-Mandeb, ¿no?



Con lo que de facto un aliado de Iran pasaria a competir con los EEUU (estacionados en su base militar de Djibouti) por el control del movimiento de navios de guerra y el flujo de productos petroliferos entre el Indico y el Mediterraneo...

---------- Post added 22-mar-2015 at 16:33 ----------

Mientras los EEUU empiezan a evacuar sus tropas estacionadas en la base area de Al-Anad ubicada al sur del pais ante el avance de las fuerzas rebeldes, en unas imagenes que recuerdan a la salida de las tropas estadounidenses de Vietnam del Sur ante el avance del Vietcong.







PressTV-US troops evacuating Yemen air base


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2015)

Los Houthis deberán afrontar un gran problema inmediato, entre los diversos enemigos que tienen.

Últimamente, se han dado graves enfrentamientos con importantes clanes (los al-Ahmar), así como con influyentes tribus (Bayt Hanash) o el de Tihami. Eso, sinolvidar los afamados contra al Qaeda de la Península Arábiga (AQAP).

También, tómese entre sus poderosos contrincantes, al partido al-Islah, vinculados al clan al-Ahmar. Sin olvidar que, en el sur del territorio, hay un movimiento secesionista muy atomizado, que hace muy complicado concretar un frente unitario a corto plazo.

Ante estas perspectivas, el movimiento Houthi estaría buscando arreglar viejas deudas con viejos enemigos para evitar que las élites que han desplazado del poder vuelvan a las andadas contra los houtis, y evitar el crecimiento de posibles disidencias.

Algunos de los agentes internacionales también tienen sus cartas en la partida de Yemen, a pesar de que la “comunidad internacional”. Así, vemos que EEUU estaría jugando sus bazas en tres dimensiones, justificando la búsqueda de aliados contra Al Qaeda, por una parte, y contra Irán, por otra. 

Arabia saudita por su parte, aliado estratégico de Washington, está descontento con los cambios que se dan en Yemen, sobre todo si éstos le afectan en su agenda contra Teherán, así como la más que probable desestabilización interna que pueda sufrir el reino wahabita en el futuro. Ahí, es donde los grupos de AQAP intentarán generar movidas a beneficio de los saud.


----------



## Felip (22 Mar 2015)

Estaban casi mejor durante el dominio soviético de la República Democrática Popular de Yemen.


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2015)

Mientras la ONU *condena la ofensiva Houthi en el sur de Yemen*, éstos, están cercando Adén, como colofón a su "revolución sagrada" y. las fuerzas wahabitas del golfo, con Arabia saudí a la cabeza, enseñan sus atributos en forma de penetraciones aéreas en Yemen. Lo cual, puede indicar que Arabia Y EE.UU. van a utilizar la ONU para evitar lo que parece actualmente decisivo.

Los frentes de la región siguen expandiéndose...


----------



## peste bubónica (23 Mar 2015)

la ONU de Ban Ki Moon es una completa vergüenza... ya debería ir siendo hora de que los BRICS y los paises no-alineados vayan creando una organización internacional nueva, más neutral y con sede en algún punto neutro y no en la capital financiera de la potencia hegemónica actual.

La ONU tal y como está montada es una completa tomadura de pelo.


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2015)

*El nuevo rey saudí Salman bin Abdul Aziz está considerado como un radical, más duro que sus antecesores en asuntos, tanto internos como externos. Empezó por atar su finca en corto y tranquilizar a su inevitable aliado americano. Después, se ha dedicado a lo que Arabia Saudita denomina "la expansión iraní" en la esfera de influencia Saudí.*






*Foto que marcó el cambio de rumbo del desplazado presidente Hadi, en su política de alianzas y encendió la revuelta que está dando sus últimos remates. *

En principio el rey Salman mostró cuales eran sus intenciones hacia los Houthis y Yemen al prohibir al ex presidente yemení Saleh asistir al funeral del rey muerto. Con ello, ya indicó, al Saleh, que Arabia Saudita no apreciaba su entente con los houthis Además, de mover la Embajada Saudí de Sanaa hacía Aden, seguida por las de otras monarquias del Golfo. Ahí, rey Saudí marcó su danza de guerra, ante Irán, en Yemen .

El gallo Saudi pretende imponer las reglas del juego en Yemen, mientras Estados Unidos ejerce presión sobre Irán para acelerar la firma de un acuerdo. La negociadora U.SAna., Wendy Sherman, dijo:* "si no se llega a un acuerdo nuclear, Estados Unidos continuará mostrando su preocupación por las políticas iraníes que socavan la estabilidad regional"*. Declaración que, probablemente pretende, tranquilizar a Arabia Saudita e Israel. 

Lo cierto es que, los saudíes, previamente habían dado luz verde a los Houthis para luchar contra el terrorismo y socavar la Hermandad Musulmana en Yemen, pero, eso ya ha cambiado después de que acciones y declaraciones de los Houthi insinuaban que buscan controlar todo el Yemen. Los Houthis, raudos, respondieron rápidamente, promoviendo el primer vuelo directo desde Teherán a Sanah y más sorpresas que deben estar en camino. Yemen adquirirá más protagonismo según avance el conflicto regional.
*Sami Kleib*


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2015)

crecimiento de los frentes de guerra en los países árabes solo nos falta que salga un Mandhi para liarla parda, Armagedón esta mucho mas cerca de lo que parece


----------



## MI6 (23 Mar 2015)

Yo veo cada día menos latunes en los supermercados, solo digo eso...


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2015)

*Un viejo hilo sobre el tema:*

*Hilo de las revueltas en Yemen*

*Hilo sobre las revueltas del Yemen II*


----------



## Macpherson (23 Mar 2015)

Daño colateral de Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2015)

Macpherson dijo:


> Daño colateral de Charlie Hebdo.



*
¿Podría explicarse mejor?*8:


Del forero "Harman" que lo ha colocado en el hilo de Siria.



Harman dijo:


> Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 5 h Hace 5 horas
> 
> Pentagon loses track of $500 million in weapons, equipment given to #Yemen - @DanieleRaineri
> 
> U.S. military hardware AWOL in Yemen? - The Washington Post


----------



## porAllíResopla (23 Mar 2015)

Mar Rojo y Golfo Pérsico en manos chiíes en 3, 2, 1... Y con Netanyahu recién elegido.

Se va a habéh un follón.


----------



## Macpherson (23 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> ¿Podría explicarse mejor?*8:
> 
> 
> Del forero "Harman" que lo ha colocado en el hilo de Siria.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-reivindica-ataque-contra-charlie-hebdo.html Al Qaeda en Yemen reivindica el ataque contra 'Charlie Hebdo'


----------



## Sentencia75 (23 Mar 2015)

Arabia Saudí amenaza con intervenir militarmente. ¿Esto haría que Irán también interviniera y se montara la de Dios?.

No lo pongo en googliano pero viene a decir que o se arregla pronto o se meten.
Saudi Arabia: Gulf Arabs will take measures over Yemen if peace fails - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post


DUBAI - Gulf Arab countries will take necessary measures to protect the region against "aggression" by Yemen's Iranian-allied Houthi group if a peaceful solution cannot be found to that country's turmoil, Foreign Minister Saud al-Faisal said on Monday.

Prince Saud, who also remarked that the kingdom opposed Iranian "interference" in Yemen, was speaking at a joint news conference in Riyadh with visiting British Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond.

Hammond said Britain would discuss with Saudi Arabia and the United States how to reinforce the position of Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, adding: "None of us wants to see military action."


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2015)

Sentencia75 dijo:


> Arabia Saudí amenaza con intervenir militarmente. ¿Esto haría que Irán también interviniera y se montara la de Dios?."



*
Los sauditas, militarmente, ni chicha ni limoná. Eso si: tecnología, la que usted quiera, pero en manos ineptas. Es más, podría significar su paso adelante frente al precipicio. Así que seguirán manejándose con sus proxis takfiris, para desestabilizar todo lo que puedan.*

Por otra parte: el ex-presidente Saleh, hace un llamado al dialogo (nobleza obliga), a las partes enfrentadas:
*http://t.co/EpqTdjvlrh*

---------- Post added 23-mar-2015 at 21:34 ----------

*Cuando HRW se decanta contra los Houthis, es que el imperio anda preocupado por sus proxis:*
*http://t.co/jpSDHP3Quc*


----------



## hold fast (23 Mar 2015)

Sentencia75 dijo:


> Arabia Saudí amenaza con intervenir militarmente. *¿Esto haría que Irán también interviniera y se montara la de Dios?.*



Es que Irán está desde el principio apoyando con tropas del IRGC, material y logística a los houthies. Eso lo saben en Washington, Riyad, Tel Aviv y en muchos más sitios.

Lo que está pasando en todo Oriente Medio es una brutal suma de guerras proxy entre el eje atlantista anglosionista por un lado (USA, UK, resto de la OTAN, Arabia Saudí, Israel, Qatar...), y el "eje de la resistencia" encabezado por Irán, más Siria, gran parte de Iraq, gran parte de Yemen, Hezbollah, etc.

Es una suma de guerras proxy en Iraq, Siria y Yemen, y en las que cada vez se está involucrando más Irán. Como no pueden atacarle directamente, la estrategia es usar proxys, y guerra económica, para debilitar el eje de la resistencia. Es una guerra regional tremenda, y brutalmente sangrienta. Mucho más devastadora que lo que está pasando en Ucrania.

No sé qué pasará, si los Saud se atraverán a intervenir o no. Pero adelanto que Irán son palabras muy muy mayores, y la ostia que se pueden llevar militarmente los países golfos wahabitas de la zona va a ser terrible, en caso de enfrentamiento directo. 
*Y USA no se va a atrever a intervenir directamente*, porque su territorio continental sería atacado directamente, con armas no convencionales que ha desarrollado Teherán desde hace tiempo, y eso es una línea roja que en Washington saben, y no están dispuestos a cruzar.
Washington sabe todo eso. Las conversaciones de Ginebra son un paripé para consumo interno en los USA (elecciones, lobbys, propaganda, mantener a la ciudadanía aborregada, dar la impresión que a Irán lo tienen controlado y dominado, salvar el culo de Obama y demás políticos, etc). Y por supuesto, el juego de póker lo está siguiendo Irán porque su jugada es el levantamiento ÍNTEGRO de las sanciones, y no sólo unilaterales de Washington, sino las del UNSC, que son las peores.
De hecho, acaba de decir Khamenei que el levantamiento íntegro de las sanciones es condición indispensable para un acuerdo, y nunca al revés (primero Irán hace renuncias a sus programas, y luego, después de evaluar tal y cual cosa, se procederá a estudiar levantamientos progresivos de algunas sanciones, pero no se habla de las que dependen del Congreso americano ni de las del UNSC....).
Khamenei ya ha dejado bien claro por dónde va Teherán.

Pero vamos, que Irán es desde hace muuuucho una potencia nuclear y misilística. Lo de que el Seijil 2 sea su arma "top", no se lo cree ya ni el tato.

Eso no quita en absoluto que se pueda liar parda entre Arabia Saudí e Irán. Por cierto, Arabia Saudí con misiles "nuclear-capable" importados de China, con más de 2000 km de alcance (China, ese país que juega a todas las barajas posibles, y que no es en absoluto de fiar), y seguramente cabezas nucleares traídas de su gran gran aliado, Pakistán.
La zona se está calentando cada vez más. Es un polvorín, pero de los grandes, capaz de llevarse por delante todo el planeta.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2015)

* Ansarolá en la estratégica ciudad de Taiz *

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/jV7YRQU7AAs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2015)

El asediado Presidente Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi ha pedido a los países del Golfo que intervengan militarmente contra los rebeldes chiítas que se han incautado de la capital y están avanzando hacia su nueva base en el sur.

Arabia Saudí dice que las conversaciones para poner fin a la crisis de Yemen se celebrarán en Riyadh . lo que no ha dicho es como lo va a hacer sin la presencia de los rebeldes que, por supuesto, no acudirán a Ryad

Hadi también ha pedido a las Naciones Unidas imponer una zona de no fly para que los rebeldes, conocidos como los Houthis, no puedan utilizar los aeropuertos que han tomado. Acusó a los rebeldes de ser un proxy de Irán chiíta, niegan los cargos.


El Ministro de relaciones exteriores Saudita Saud al-Faisal mientras tanto advirtió que si el golpe Houthi no termina pacíficamente, tomaremos las medidas necesarias para proteger la región de esta crisis.
*http://t.co/GkrBRTsINp*


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2015)

Arabia Saudí comienza la construcción de una base naval en la frontera con Yemen / Sputnik Mundo


*Arabia Saudí comienza la construcción de una base naval en la frontera con Yemen*



24/03/2015

Arabia Saudí comenzó la construcción de una base naval y cuarteles en las ciudades sureñas de Jisán y Najrán en la frontera con Yemen, comunicó el ministro del Interior del Reino, Mohamed bin Naif bin Abdulaziz.

El ministro encomendó "empezar inmediatamente la construcción de una base naval en Jisán, instalaciones para desplazar a los efectivos en Najrán y terminar cuanto antes la construcción de campos militares adicionales en estas ciudades".

El canciller saudí, Saud Al Faisal, advirtió con anterioridad que los Estados árabes del Golfo Pérsico acometerán junto con el reino las medidas necesarias para proteger la región contra "la agresión" del grupo proiraní de los hutíes en caso de que la crisis en Yemen no se arregle políticamente.

El anuncio llegó después de que los hutíes se apoderasen de la ciudad de Taiz, la tercera mayor de Yemen, ubicada entre la capital de Saná y Adén, la base del presidente actual.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2015)

Recuerdo en los 70, allá por el pleistoceno, que Yemen del Sur era una república marxista leninista, luego decidió suicidarse y unirse a los reaccionarios del Norte. ¿Los secesionistas de Aden que salen en el mapa tienen algo que ver con aquello?


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> . ¿Los secesionistas de Aden que salen en el mapa tienen algo que ver con aquello?



No lo parece.
En todo caso, cuando la República popular , fue "abandonada" económica y militarmente por la URSS 1985-89, se arrimaron a una unión con el Norte, que realmente fue una anexión y, solo en el año 94, hubo un intento por recuperar la anterior situación, que fue abortada precisamente por los yihadistas que procedían de Afganistán, apoyados por el ex Saleh. . Y, hasta hoy.
De hecho, en el sur es donde más takfirismo (Al Qaeda, ISIS...) ha surgido.


----------



## Decipher (24 Mar 2015)

Dentro antes de que alguien diga que todo es una falsa bandera de los judios, EEUU y los reptilianos.


----------



## mazuste (24 Mar 2015)

500 combatientes del sur se unen al ejército yemení, para expulsar a los Takfiris del ISIS, de al-Daleih. Mientras, el avance hasta Aden es inexorable. A tal punto que (Parece ser) ya se comenta la huida del fugitivo presidente Hadi, hacía Jordania.

A los sauditas se les ha hecho tarde la reunión en Ryad, para intentar salvar los muebles.





*almasdarnews*


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

* Arabia Saudí amenaza con invadir Yemen. Los huthis advierten*

La tensión entre Arabia Saudí y el movimiento yemení Ansarulá (huthis) se ha incrementado. Arabia Saudí, que apoya al presidente saliente Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi, ha amenazado con intervenir militarmente para detener el avance de Ansarulá en las diferentes regiones yemeníes.

Arabia Saudí afirmó el lunes por medio del ministro de Exteriores, Saúd al Faisal, que está dispuesta a “tomar todas las medidas necesarias” para proteger la región de la “agresión de los huthis”.

En una conferencia de prensa en Riad con su homólogo británico, Philip Hammond, Faisal estimó que “la solución en Yemen pasa por el rechazo al “golpe de estado” de los huthis. Y añadió: “La seguridad de Yemen forma parte de la de los países del Golfo”.

Faisal también atacó a Irán calificando de “agresivas” las políticas de ese país en la región.
*
Hadi solicita la intervención de los países del Golfo*

Las amenazas del jefe de la diplomacia saudí se producen en un momento en que un próximo del presidente dimisionario Hadi ha revelado que éste ha solicitado la intervención del “Escudo de la Península” (el componente militar del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo) para “proteger las instituciones vitales de Yemen”.

Riyad Yassin, recientemente nombrado ministro de Exteriores por Hadi, reveló en una entrevista con la cadena qatarí Al Yazira que “la demanda de Hadi fue oficialmente remitida al CCG”.
*
Ansarulá promete el fin de los Al Saúd
*
En respuesta, Ansarulá ha puesto en guardia contra toda intervención militar saudí en Yemen.

Mohammad Bajiti, miembro del Buró Político de Ansarulá, advirtió que la entrada de tropas saudíes o de otros países del Golfo en Yemen marcará el fin de los Saúd y amenazó con responder “entrando en Arabia y restituyendo las provincias de Nayd y Hiyaz”.
*http://www.almanar.com.lb/spanish/adetails.php?eid=88823&cid=23&fromval=1&frid=23&seccatid=103&s1=1*


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2015)

Yemen: Los hutÃ*es habrÃ*an ocupado una base usada por EE.UU. contra Al Qaeda - RT








*Yemen: Los hutíes habrían ocupado una base usada por EE.UU. contra Al Qaeda 

Una cadena de televisión de Yemen, dirigida por los rebeldes chiíes, asegura que los hutíes y sus aliados se han apoderado de una base aérea donde las tropas estadounidenses y europeas asesoraban al país en su lucha contra Al Qaeda, informa AP. 
*

El canal de noticias satelital Al-Masirah ha informado de que los milicianos hutíes se apoderaron de la base aérea Al-Annad, informa AP. Asimismo, el medio ha comunicado que la base fue saqueada tanto por miembros de Al Qaeda como por tropas leales al presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi.

Recientemente, EE.UU. evacuó a unos 100 soldados de esta base después de que miembros de Al Qaeda ocuparan una ciudad cercana. También fueron evacuados soldados del Reino Unido. Esta base tenía un papel importante en la campaña estadounidense de lucha contra Al Qaeda por medio de drones en la península arábica.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 10:12 ----------

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1  · 7 min Hace 7 minutos

#Yemen minister calls for military assistance from Gulf Arab states! Yemen minister calls for military assistance from Gulf Arab states | euronews, world news … I expect a reaction from #Teheran!
*
#Yemen Ministro pide ayuda militar de los Estados Árabes del Golfo!
Espero una reacción por parte de #Teheran!

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 10:32 ----------

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 · 24 min Hace 24 minutos

Breaking! #Yemen’s president #Hadi flees from #Aden to unknown place! Via @PressTV Maybe he left the country....
*
*Breaking! El presidente de Yemen # #Hadi huye de #Aden a lugar desconocido! VíaPressTV Tal vez él salió del país ....*


----------



## Marchamaliano (25 Mar 2015)

Que quiere que le diga a usted, me quedo más tranquilo si esa base la controlan los chíis porque lo que hacían los mercenarios del capital usano era dar soporte y entrenamiento a los yihadistas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (25 Mar 2015)

Arabia Saudí parece que va a intervenir....
Saudi Arabia moves military equipment to border with Yemen | Defence blog
::::


----------



## hold fast (25 Mar 2015)

Harman dijo:


> [/COLOR]Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 · 24 min Hace 24 minutos
> 
> Breaking! #Yemen’s president #Hadi flees from #Aden to unknown place! Via @PressTV Maybe he left the country....
> *
> *Breaking! El presidente de Yemen # #Hadi huye de #Aden a lugar desconocido! VíaPressTV Tal vez él salió del país ....*



La revolución de los houthies tiene pinta de ser imparable. Normal que, llegado el caso, huya del país.
Si es así, es que Aden está a punto de caer. Estaba siendo rodeada por varios sitios simultáneos, y había combates en su interior.
El batallón Ashura está dando ostias como panes por allí, al parecer.
Luego a ver si posteo algo de info de periódicos árabes...


----------



## Oss (25 Mar 2015)

¿Si invaden Yemen los sauditas con la excusa de isis. Se anexionan territorios por la face?


----------



## hold fast (25 Mar 2015)

Oss dijo:


> ¿Si invaden Yemen los sauditas con la excusa de isis. Se anexionan territorios por la face?



Si los saudíes se atreven a *intentar* invadir Yemen, les van a caer ostias desde varios lados. Los houthies no son como en Bahrein, además tienen apoyo del IRGC iraní. 

Hay que estar muy atentos al desarrollo de los acontecimientos.


----------



## Le Truhan (25 Mar 2015)

Espero que a los saudies les den por todos los lados, en esos países el chiismo es bastante menos malo, que la mierda sunni.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (25 Mar 2015)

*_* dijo:


> El Islamismo Chiita esta claro que esta en expansión, ofrece algo que no pueden ofrecer las otras sectas orden estabilidad y un liderazgo único centrado en los Ayatolas.



Y que ha quedado pública y casi oficialmente muy claro que el sunnismo es un lacayo de la OTAN y de Sion. A diferencia del chiismo que parece independiente.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

Se está confirmando que, Hadi, se habría "dado el bote" con sus cercanos.

Sin embargo, su ministro de defensa, habría sido capturado, al igual que algunos otros altos funcionarios de su régimen.

Además, lo que no es mala señal, dice el WaPo que*la estrategia de lucha contra el terrorismo Estados Unidos en Yemen se derrumba en medio del caos*


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 11 min hace 11 minutos

BREAKING: Arab League to discuss military intervention in #Yemen
*
BREAKING: Liga Árabe para discutir la intervención militar en #Yemen

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 13:50 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 1 h Hace 1 hora

BREAKING: Warplanes flying over #Aden fire missiles at district housing Yemen president's compound - @AlArabiya_Eng
*
BREAKING: Aviones de combate disparan misiles sobre #Aden en el complejo de vivienda distrito Yemen presidente


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

Bueno...esto ha sido rápido. Luerzas especiales ya han entrado en el palacio presidencial de Hadi en Adén


----------



## Biribuch (25 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno...esto ha sido rápido. Luerzas especiales ya han entrado en el palacio presidencial de Hadi en Adén



Fuerzas especiales de quién? perdone, pero estoy un poco desconcertado. Intervendrá Arabia?


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

Biribuch dijo:


> Fuerzas especiales de quién? perdone, pero estoy un poco desconcertado. Intervendrá Arabia?



)) Usted perdone: Fuerzas especiales de la parte (mayoritaria) del ejercito yemení, leal al ex presidente Saleh, que está aliado con los Houthis. 

¿Así vale?ehhh

Arabía tendrá mucho cuidadin en dar pasos en falso, porque puede desatar unas fuerzas que, probablemente, luego no podrá dominar. :fiufiu:


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2015)

Al Arabiya English @AlArabiya_Eng · 7 min Hace 7 minutos

#Houthi forces capture air base near #Aden http://ara.tv/wkg99 










Spoiler



(Trad. Google)

Houthi fuerzas respaldadas por unidades del ejército aliados atacaron una base aérea grande a unos 60 km al norte de Adén el miércoles, lo que provocó fuertes enfrentamientos con los defensores leales al presidente Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, agencia de noticias Reuters citó a fuentes de seguridad y residentes por el diario.

Los combates en las instalaciones de al-Anad también fue reportado por los medios de comunicación afiliados al movimiento Houthi, respaldado por Irán, que ha asumido gran parte del norte del país en los últimos meses y concursos legitimidad de Estados Unidos y los aliados Hadi como jefe de Estado.

Canal de televisión al-Masira Los huthis 'más tarde dijo que los huthis habían capturado la base, pero no hubo una confirmación independiente de dicho informe.

Los combates sugiere los huthis están haciendo un progreso constante en un empuje hacia el sur hacia Adén visto por muchos yemeníes como un intento de derrocar a Hadi, que tiene su sede en la ciudad y visto por el grupo musulmán chiíta como un títere de los árabes del Golfo y Occidente, Reuters reportado.

Al-Anad, en poder de las fuerzas de Hadi hasta ahora en conflicto empeoramiento del país, se cree que para albergar una serie de aviones militares que Hadi podría llamar en defensa de Adén, pero su caída a los huthis le privaría de su uso.

La base también ha albergado un puesto de inteligencia para el monitoreo de la filial yemení de Al0Qaeda o AQAP, que normalmente está tripulado en parte por personal estadounidense.

Pero Estados Unidos la semana pasada evacuó a su personal restantes de Yemen, incluyendo cerca de 100 fuerzas de operaciones especiales, a causa de deterioro de la seguridad. El último gran contingente militar estadounidense en Yemen había sido estacionado en al-Anad, de acuerdo con fuentes de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos.




---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 15:07 ----------


Al Arabiya English @AlArabiya_Eng · 44 min Hace 44 minutos

#Yemen asks U.N. to back military action by ‘willing countries’ http://ara.tv/mjux6 #Houthis

*Yemen pidió al Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas el martes para apoyar una acción militar por "países dispuestos" 
*




Spoiler



(trad. Google)

Yemen pidió al Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas el martes para apoyar una acción militar por "países dispuestos" para combatir un avance por la milicia chií Houthi, según una carta del presidente Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi tuvo acceso Reuters.

Hadi quiere que el organismo de 15 miembros para adoptar una resolución para autorizar "los países que deseen que deseen ayudar a Yemen para proporcionar apoyo inmediato a la autoridad legítima por todos los medios y medidas para proteger el Yemen y disuadir la agresión Houthi."

Hadi dijo que ha pedido a la Liga Árabe y el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo compuesto por los estados del Golfo Árabe "proveer de inmediato todos los medios necesarios, incluyendo la intervención militar, para proteger el Yemen y su gente."

La violencia se ha extendido por todo el país de la península arábiga desde el año pasado cuando la milicia Houthi respaldado por Irán capturó la capital Saná y eliminado efectivamente Hadi, que trata de volver de la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén.

Las Naciones Unidas advirtió el domingo que el conflicto de Yemen podría convertirse en un escenario "Irak y Libia y Siria" si cada lado empuja por el control. Mediador de la ONU Jamal Benomar dijo Yemen había sido empujada "hacia el borde de la guerra civil."

Hadi citó el artículo 51 de la Carta de la ONU, que cubre un derecho individual o colectivo a la autodefensa contra un ataque armado, como su justificación legal para solicitar la ayuda militar de los países árabes.

"Todos nuestros esfuerzos para la solución pacífica se han encontrado con el rechazo absoluto por los huthis que continúan su agresión para someter al resto de las regiones fuera de su control", escribió Hadi. "Hay convoyes militares destinados a atacar Adén y el resto del sur."

Las fuerzas leales al Hadi condujeron combatientes Houthi a partir de dos ciudades que habían tomado horas antes el martes, dijeron residentes. Pero otras unidades Houthi entraron en el puerto del Mar Rojo de al-Mukha durante la noche, lo que les deja un corto trayecto en coche desde el estrecho de Bab al-Mandeb, una ruta marítima vital para los envíos de petróleo.

Los combates en Yemen, una primera línea en los esfuerzos estadounidenses para combatir a los militantes islamistas que libran la guerra en toda la región y más allá, se ha planteado la posibilidad de que los rivales regionales de Irán y Arabia Saudita pueden tapar el conflicto.

Yemen es el hogar de Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga, uno de los brazos más activos de la red global, que ha llevado a cabo ataques en el extranjero.

El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU condenó el golpe de gran parte de Yemen y sus instituciones por los huthis, los instó a retirarse, declaró su apoyo a Hadi y exigió el fin de las hostilidades en una declaración aprobada el domingo.

La declaración también amenazó "a adoptar nuevas medidas contra cualquier parte" en el conflicto en Yemen. En noviembre, el Consejo impuso sanciones a ex presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh, y dos líderes Houthi.


----------



## Biribuch (25 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> )) Usted perdone: Fuerzas especiales de la parte (mayoritaria) del ejercito yemení, leal al ex presidente Saleh, que está aliado con los Houthis.
> 
> ¿Así vale?ehhh
> 
> Arabía tendrá mucho cuidadin en dar pasos en falso, porque puede desatar unas fuerzas que, probablemente, luego no podrá dominar. :fiufiu:



No hombre, si no digo que estuviera mal escrito/expresado, es que en este conflicto estoy un poco perdido, no se mucho y acudo a este hilo para informarme.


----------



## Tio_Serio (25 Mar 2015)

Turiel en su blog había señalado esta zona como potencialmente inestable debido al paso por su particular pico del petróleo. Aquí una imagen que lo confirma:


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

Confirman, oficialmente, que el presidente Hadi, se ha escapado del país por mar.

*Frentes en Yemen a dia de Hoy:*
- Verde-Houthis+Saleh 
- Amarillo-Independentistas del sur
- Rojo-Hadi
- Negro-AQPA 







---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 19:06 ----------

El General Faisal Rajab de la 119 brigada yemení también ha sido detenido y enviado a Sanaa


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

*Distribución religiosa en el Medio Oriente:*


----------



## anarcosindicalista (25 Mar 2015)

Rebeldes capturando la flota de cazas Mig?

@Conflict_Report
#Wow!
Iranian-backed #Houthi rebels seized #Yemen's entire MiG-29 fleet in Al Anad it seems.

[youtube]yHHWJQZORbk[/youtube]


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2015)

Brad Cabana @BradCabana · 52 min hace 52 minutos

REPOST BUT RELEVANT ROCK SOLID POLITICS: The Middle East on Fire … #Yemen #SaudiArabia #cdnpoli


ROCK SOLID POLITICS: The Middle East on Fire


*El Oriente Medio en Llamas*

_El Medio Oriente es un lugar complicado en algunos aspectos, pero es comprensible. Es en primer lugar acerca de la religión. En segundo lugar, se trata de poder. Entonces se trata de dinero. En ese orden. A menudo oigo a la gente discute el Medio Oriente como si fuera "todo el petróleo", pero que es muy ingenuo y simplista. Entonces oigo a la gente decir "así que han estado matando a sí mismos desde el comienzo de la historia". Bueno, eso puede ser verdad un poco, pero lo que la gente en el resto del mundo. Además, el aceite sólo ha sido un factor de 100 años. ¿Qué pasa con el resto de la historia? _




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
15/02/2015

La clave para entender el todo Oriente Medio está realizando en el Medio Oriente está anclado en la religión. En el sentido árabe que significa ya sea chií o ramas suní del Islam. Desde los mismos comienzos, pero dividido en la historia, y en guerra desde entonces. A lo largo de la mayor parte de la historia reciente, los poderes occidentales de un tipo u otro han intentado imponer el orden en estas divisiones mediante la imposición de los "países" en ellos, con dictaduras fuertes para evitar que esas dos ramas en algún tipo de orden de trabajo. La crueldad necesario hacerlo nunca estuvo en cuestión, sólo el resultado. Orden no importa qué. Eso se convirtió en cada vez más necesaria después de que se descubrió petróleo.

El "acuerdo" si usted fue volado aparte de George W. Bush en la Tormenta del Desierto II cuando invadió y conquistó Irak. Esencialmente, dejó que el genio de la botella. Cuando su padre se vio obligado Hussien de Kuwait, se detuvo la invasión antes de derrocar Hussien. Como ex-director de la CIA, Bush padre sabía que Hussien era todo lo que celebró Irak juntos, y dar a la gente allí la democracia era similar a la iluminación de la casa en llamas. Su hijo eligió diferente.

Lo que ocurrió en Irak era tan predecible como el sol sale y se pone. La mayoría chiita ganó las elecciones. La minoría sunita, que había controlado Irak vía Hussien, encendió los americanos haciendo que 4000 más muertes. Los chiítas odiaban los EE.UU., incluso más que los sunitas y felizmente vistos y asistido como los EE.UU. se vio envuelto. No fue hasta los EE.UU. decidimos comprar a los sunitas, literalmente, mediante el pago de un salario a través de insurgentes consejos del "Despertar", que el calor se disparó en Irak. Pero, nunca salió entre los sunitas y los chiítas. De hecho, se abrió la puerta para que el Irán chií de al lado para ganar gran influencia en Irak que nunca había hecho antes.

La invasión de Estados Unidos también tuvo el efecto de la conducción Irán (chií) y Arabia Saudita (sunita) en la vanguardia. Desde ese momento, los dos se han comprometido en una guerra no tan encubierta de dominar la región por su rama religiosa. No por el petróleo, sino más bien por los derechos de fanfarronear de que su media de la religión musulmana era justo, y prevaleció sobre el otro ... como estaba destinado. Ambos países han armado masivamente a sí mismos. Uno alimentado por los EE.UU. (Arabia) y la otra por su propia industria y Rusia (Shia). Irán apoyó a grupos de la región que apoyó la chiítas como Hezbollah, etc. Arabia apoyó el otro lado. Lo mismo va para cada "país" en el Medio Oriente. Yo uso las citas en el país, porque los países son una imposición principalmente europeos / Western en la zona. El Medio Oriente se describe mejor como tribus. Esa es su naturaleza, su historia, y su lealtad - incluso hoy en día.

Los EE.UU. agregamos un poco de gas al fuego cuando ya la OTAN, al abusar de la ejecución de una "zona de exclusión aérea" en Libia de la ONU, derrocó a otro dictador y abrió el área al tribalismo religioso. Lo mismo puede decirse de lo oculto, no en el momento abierta, la participación de Estados Unidos apoyar a los rebeldes anti-Assad en Siria. Assad es igual a Shia (Irán) y los rebeldes, incluyendo ISIS igual a la suní (Arabia). Lo que los EE.UU. ha estado haciendo es deshacer el sistema de orden y control tampoco ayudó o impuesta unilateralmente sobre las tribus religiosas de Oriente Medio. En otras palabras, es transportar camiones de la madera más seca que pueda encontrar, sumergirlo en gasolina, y tirar la llama en la parte superior. Una bastante curiosa danza de la creación de condiciones para competir extremismo y, a continuación, considerando a sí misma como en guerra con él.

La última "país" de Oriente Medio a implosionar en los EE.UU. es Yemen. Situada en la desembocadura del Golfo, Yemen es muy geopolíticamente importante. Los huthis han tomado el poder tras derrocar allí, lo has adivinado, la Arabia (sunita) dictadura. Los huthis son de la rama de Zaidi, lo has adivinado, Shia. Mientras escribo este post, el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas ha sido llamado a una reunión para discutir la adquisición huthis de Yemen. Al mismo tiempo, los EE.UU. acaba de anunciar que enviará 4.000 soldados más a su base en Kuwait. Pase lo que pase, usted puede estar seguro de que sea Arabia Saudí, o los EE.UU., o ambos invadirán Yemen en cualquier momento ahora. Y así sigue.

¿Qué es la culpa de todo el caos en el Medio Oriente? Eso depende de cómo usted racionalizas. Sin embargo, hay algunas verdades que permanecen así que no importa la racionalización. El Oriente Medio es una tierra de tribus que mantienen su religión, chiíes, suníes, o judía, más querido que cualquier otra cosa. Es lo que son, y es la fuente de todo lo que son - incluida la política. Los valores no se basan en la democracia, o cualquier tipo de "sociedad libre". Para ellos, en muchos sentidos, la democracia y la libertad son en contra de lo que se espera de ellos por sus religiones. La libertad humana, si se siguen a su conclusión lógica, sería ir en contra de las enseñanzas del Corán, y que es tan ofensiva para ellos como ver a la gente ser decapitados es para nosotros. Pero, los EE.UU. y otros países occidentales nunca parecen aprender esa lección. Nuestros gobiernos siguen tratando de imponer "la carga del hombre blanco" en ellos. A pesar de que no tiene ninguna posibilidad de conseguirlo nunca. Nos revolver la olla, y luego lloramos falta que la olla no cesa de dejar de ebullición.

Ahora, sin embargo, los EE.UU. han elevado el calor en el Medio Oriente tan drásticamente que los cuentos ominosos de Armagedón vienen a la mente. El oso vs el águila. La gran guerra en el Medio Oriente que consume millones. Cosas de miedo. Cosas muy aterrador. Pero hay que preguntarse: ¿cuál es la conclusión lógica a los fuegos que ardían en Siria, Egipto, Israel, Irán, Libia, Irak, Yemen y ahora? Tiene que todo se va a alguna parte - tal es la naturaleza de nuestra condición humana. Entonces, ¿dónde? Los chiíes y los suníes no van a chapotear alegremente hacia sus rincones particulares y permitir un lado o el otro a reinar libremente sobre ellos, Estados Unidos, Rusia, China, etc no estamos a punto de irse y dejar lo que perciben ser sus peones derrocaron del tablero. ¿Dónde están todos esos intereses en conflicto que nos llevan? Para una gran explosión de violencia o de una gran reconciliación? Si el gobierno de Estados Unidos no era el "poder" en la tierra que parecen ser, yo diría que tenemos la oportunidad de crear una especie de respetuosa convivencia en el Medio Oriente. Ya sea que sea por desgaste o acuerdo. Sin embargo, si los EE.UU. sigue siendo libre para bailar en la cacharrería, bueno, digamos que la gente debe comenzar a leer su historia Biblias 'de Armagedón. Es una historia acerca de la iluminación de Oriente Medio en llamas.


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

*Foto que, está circulando por internet, muestra la fuga del presidente Hadi:*


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *Foto que, está circulando por internet, muestra la fuga del presidente Hadi:*




PArece que ha huido en patera.
Hubiera sido más honroso que se pegara un tiro.


----------



## Aeneas (25 Mar 2015)

He estado leyen este hilo esporádicamente y la verdad es que hasta el momento no había visto nada en medios españoles.

Sin embargo he echado una búsqueda por san google y he encontrado noticias bastante recientes en los medios.

Éste de El País de hace dos horas:

El presidente de Yemen pide la ayuda árabe para frenar a los Huthi | Internacional | EL PA

Al igual que éste:

Situación en Medio Oriente y Yemen impulsa precio del petróleo | El Economista

Pensaba que sólo sería otra refriega entre violadores de cabras pero parece que tenemos otro polvorín...


----------



## mazuste (25 Mar 2015)

Interesante y reciente vídeo (en inglés) que habla sobre *el ascenso de los Houthis*


----------



## das kind (26 Mar 2015)

En Euronews han comentado lo de la fuga del presidente, pero han dicho que se habría refugiado en una ciudad del sur del país, y que las últimas tropas americanas que entrenaban al ejército yemení se habían ido el sábado.

Literalmente, han llegado a decir que los Houthis ya tienen virtualmente el control del país.


----------



## Abel1987 (26 Mar 2015)

@rConflictNews 12 min
BREAKING: Saudi Arabia has started bombing rebel positions inside #Yemen.- NBC

Será interesante ver la reacción de Iran ante los futuros movimientos de Arabia Saudi en Yemen


----------



## Sentencia75 (26 Mar 2015)

Breaking news, latest news, and current events - breakingnews.com

Dicen que Arabia Saudí ha bombardeado posiciones Hutís.
Es una página de Breaking News, o sea que o entrais pronto o no lo veis, no sé como capturar el mensaje:
Report: Saudi Arabia forces bombing rebel targets inside Yemen, US officials tell


----------



## Wein (26 Mar 2015)

Aeneas dijo:


> He estado leyen este hilo esporádicamente y la verdad es que hasta el momento no había visto nada en medios españoles.
> 
> Sin embargo he echado una búsqueda por san google y he encontrado noticias bastante recientes en los medios.
> 
> ...



El precio del petróleo baja y sube todos los días pero está más bajo que a principios de mes.

Han decidido que sea Iran el que domine la región y están dejando que rodee a Arabia Saudí para que se conforme con el nuevo orden y se esté quietecita.

No creo que se intente ir a más ya que mayor inestabilidad en Oriente Medio beneficia a Rusia.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 00:37 ----------




Abel1987 dijo:


> @rConflictNews 12 min
> BREAKING: Saudi Arabia has started bombing rebel positions inside #Yemen.- NBC
> 
> Será interesante ver la reacción de Iran ante los futuros movimientos de Arabia Saudi en Yemen



Lo interesante es que EEUU no ha hecho nada para evitar el triunfo de los houthis al contrario que hace unos años.


----------



## Sentencia75 (26 Mar 2015)

Ya es oficial, se lió.
Arabia Saudí, Kuwait y algunos emiratos más lo hacen oficial. Dicen que van a repeler a los Hutíes.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 00:39 ----------

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...el-Houthi-aggression-in-Yemen-statement-.html

Arab Gulf states announced late Wednesday that they have decided to “repel Houthi aggression” in neighboring Yemen, following a request from the country’s President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi.

President Hadi, who was forced to flee his presidential complex in Aden earlier in the day, has urged the Gulf states to intervene military in Yemen.

In their joint statement Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait said they "decided to repel Houthi militias, al-Qaeda and ISIS [Islamic State of Iraq and Syria] in the country.”

The Gulf states warned that the Houthi coup in Yemen represented a “major threat” to the region’s stability.

It also accused the Iranian-backed militia of conducting military drills on the border of Saudi Arabia, a leading member of the GCC, with “heavy weapons.”

In an apparent reference to Iran, the statement said the “Houthi militia is backed by regional powers in order for it be their base of influence.”

The Gulf states said they had monitored the situation and the Houthi coup in Yemen with “great pain” and accused the Shiite militia of failing to respond to warnings from the United Nations Security Council as well as the GCC.

The statement stressed that the Arab states had sought over the previous period to restore stability in Yemen, noting the last initiative to host peace talks under the auspices of the Gulf Cooperation Council.

In a letter sent the U.N. Security Council and seen by Al Arabiya News, Hadi requested “immediate support for the legitimate authority with all means and necessary measures to protect Yemen and repel the aggression of the Houthi militia that is expected at any time on the city of Aden and the province of Taiz, Marib, al-Jouf [and] an-Baidah."

In his letter Hadi said such support was also needed to control “the missile capability that was looted” by the Houthi militias.

Hadi also told the Council that he had requested from the Arab Gulf states and the Arab League “immediate support with all means and necessary measures, including the military intervention to protect Yemen and its people from the ongoing Houthi aggression.”

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 00:49 ----------

El ataque de Arabia Saudí sobre posiciones Yemenís ya sale en la prensa oficial Iraní.
PressTV-Saudi starts Yemen military operation

Saudi military forces have launched a military operation in Yemen where the Ansarullah fighters have acquired power, says the monarchy’s ambassador to the United States​.

"The operation is to defend the legitimate government," Adel al-Jubeir told reporters in Washington.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 01:15 ----------

Otro que se mete contra los Hutíes: Egipto.

Ahí va el enlace, está en el final de la noticia:
Arabia Saudita ataca las posiciones de los rebeldes hutÃ*es en Yemen - RT



Arabia Saudita ha comenzado a bombardear las posiciones de los rebeldes hutíes en Yemen.

Los aviones militares de Arabia Saudita han iniciado los bombardeos de las posiciones de los rebeldes hutíes, el grupo chiíta que de facto controla Yemen tras haber desalojado del poder al presidente, informó la cadena de televisión Al Arabiya. Tras los primeros ataques, Arabia Saudita ha logrado controlar el espacio aéreo de Yemen.

Este miércoles, el presidente yemení Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi había pedido a otros países de la Liga Árabe el envío de tropas a su país para frenar a los hutíes. Atendiendo la petición del presidente, Arabia Saudita, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Baréin, Catar y Kuwait han anunciado que "decidieron repeler las milicias hutíes, Al Qaeda y el Estado Islámico en el país", informa Al Arabiya. A diferencia de Al Qaeda y del Estado Islámico, los hutíes no profesan el islam sunita, sino el chiita.

Por su parte, Egipto ha ofrecido apoyo diplomático y militar a la coalición de países árabes y al presidente yemení. Egipto anunció que tomará parte en las operaciones en Yemen por tierra, mar y aire.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 01:19 ----------

Torrente de noticias: Egipto niega apoyar el ataque militar

Egipto niega haber apoyado una injerencia militar en Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## hold fast (26 Mar 2015)

Se lió.

Fuego antiaéreo sobre Sanaa, ahora mismo:



> Non-stop volleys of medium caliber gunfire & anti-aircraft shells exploding over #Yemen capital Sanaa for the last 30 minutes.



https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/580889520788373504


----------



## Denyuri (26 Mar 2015)

> Conflict News ‏@rConflictNews
> 
> UPDATE: Airstrikes destroyed the runways of Dailami Airforce Base in Sana'a #Yemen -
> 
> ...



Pinta fea la cosa :/


----------



## porAllíResopla (26 Mar 2015)

¿Qué hace Egipto metiéndose en ese fregao? Pero si a los Hermanos Musulmanes los apoyan los Saudíes, ¿no?


----------



## Sentencia75 (26 Mar 2015)

porAllíResopla dijo:


> ¿Qué hace Egipto metiéndose en ese fregao? Pero si a los Hermanos Musulmanes los apoyan los Saudíes, ¿no?



No, es al revés.
Arabia Saudí apoyo al presidente de Egipto Sisi contra los Hermanos Musulmanes. Para pagar ese apoyo igual los egipcios se meten, aunque como posteé hay informaciones encontradas sobre eso.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 02:14 ----------

Ahora la cuestión es si Irán ayudará de forma directa a los Hutíes. 
Tal vez se limite a apoyar con armas y dinero, pero si ayuda con todo el petróleo se va a los cielos.


----------



## MartinCodax (26 Mar 2015)

Vaya, parece ser que hay un panorama bastante complicado en Yemen, pues se ha vuelto una guerra de múltiples facciones, como la siria. Recapitulemos los bandos:









Los rebeldes Houties (color verde). Islamistas chiitas moderados y supuestamente apoyados por Irán. Estos ocuparon Saná y al final dieron un golpe. Adicionalmente, se dice que están siendo apoyados por el expresidente corrupto Saleh que fue derrumbado durande la Primavera Árabe. Se están expandiendo bastante, ya tienen al norte del país y están a punto de tomar la costa oriental y la estratégica Adén.
Por otro lado esta el Gobierno y Ejército yemení leal al derrocado Presidente Hadí (color rojo), quienes huyeron a Adén y recientemente huyeron por mar, no sé bien a donde (¿A Socotra?) Estos son apoyados por Arabia Saudí, Jordania, Marruecos y EEUU. También gozan del apoyo de milicianos del Partido Al Islah, salafista y asociado a los HHMM
También está Al Qaeda y el Estado Islámico (color negro) compitiendo entre ellos por el control de algunas zonas en el occidente de Yemen. Es muy probable que hagan una alianza con Al Islah.
Y por último pero no menos importante, está el Movimiento Sureño (color amarillo), que busca la reconstitución de Yemen del Sur, que no los apoya nadie. Solían tener bastante influencia y hasta provocaron guerras civiles allí

Por el momento, Arabia Saudita ya ha iniciado bombardeos sobre Saná. Se ve que intentan contener el chiismo como puedan, está claro que un estado proiraní en la posición más estratégica del Mar Rojo y, para colmo, al lado suyo no les hace mucha gracia. 

Mis predicciones es que los Houties, que gozan de apoyo popular nada despreciable y una moral alta conquistarán una buena porción de Yemen. Es probable que se repartan el país con los separatistas de Yemen del Sur. Puesto que muy nacionalistas no parecen los Hutíes y preferirán gobernar en zonas de mayoría chiita

Otra posible alianza es entre los milicianos salafistas de Al Islah y los insurgentes wahabbitas. No olvidemos que ideológicamente son lo mismo y es cuestión de tiempo para que Al Islah le deje de molar eso de luchar por un gobierno corrupto y kaffir y se declaren leales a AQAP o ISIS (si no lo son ya). Eso debilitaría más al Gobierno de Hadi y allanaría el camino a los Huties.

Vamos a ver como evoluciona esto...ienso:


----------



## Dani242 (26 Mar 2015)

Y esto sigue haciéndose mas grande
En la ofensiva participarán 100 cazas y 150000 soldados sauditas

100 cazas y 150.000 soldados sauditas participarÃ¡n en la ofensiva militar en Yemen - RT


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

El caos se ha desatado. Los sauditas están bombardeando todo y cuando se dice todo es que están cayendo muchos civiles.El ataque de Arabia a Yemen, sumirá todo el Golfo en un conflicto a gran escala, del que los saudítas, no solo van a salir escaldados, sino que, podrá significar su desaparición como estado.

Avión saudita derribado por Houthis, esta noche en Sanaa. se rumorea que hubo un segundo derribo
*http://t.co/nhCnaZtN0u*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (26 Mar 2015)

Invasión de Yemen....
Saudi Arabia launches military operation in Yemen - envoy - BBC News


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Invasión de Yemen....
> Saudi Arabia launches military operation in Yemen - envoy - BBC News



Hasta el momento, solo hubo ataques aéreos jordano-saudís (Desde las 04 hasta las 05 horas locales), nada terrestre. De hecho, comentan, que los Houthis desalojaron todas sus instalaciones una hora antes de empezar el raid.

Tampoco es casual que Arabia Saudita anunciara su guerra contra Yemen desde Washington
*http://t.co/pDcFEPdhQl*


----------



## hold fast (26 Mar 2015)

Los houthies están apoyados por gran gran parte del ejército yemení.
Además, también están apoyados por tribus sunníes. 

De hecho, los houthies han propuesto ayer o anteayer para ministro de ¿defensa? a un sunní.


----------



## Namreir (26 Mar 2015)

Ahora si que se ha liado, Obama, aliado con Arabia Saudi, Israel e ISIS, contra Iran.

Rusia y China que opinan?


----------



## Sentencia75 (26 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Ahora si que se ha liado, Obama, aliado con Arabia Saudi, Israel e ISIS, contra Iran.
> 
> Rusia y China que opinan?



Opino que no veo tan claro que Irán se involucre directamente. Tal vez se limiten a intentar proveer armas. Pero como se meta Irán se lía la de Dios es Cristo.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 09:58 ----------

Si quereis seguir la situación al minuto desde el punto de vista iraní os recomiendo esta página(está en español):

Minuto a minuto: Arabia SaudÃ* lidera una guerra contra Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2015)

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 *·* 32 min Hace 32 minutos 
#Yemen Beware as it Threatens #US-backed Order! Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation 









*Cuidado con Yemen, ya que amenaza el orden respaldada por Estados Unidos *




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
25/03/2015
por Finian Cunningham 

La crisis en Yemen es la última manifestación del viejo orden tratando desesperadamente de aferrarse a una base de poder menguante. Ese viejo orden ha sido respaldada por los Estados Unidos y sus aliados entre las dictaduras árabes del Golfo Pérsico como un baluarte contra un levantamiento popular que podría conducir a la democratización en el país del Medio Oriente más pobres. Si este resultado tuviera éxito, las repercusiones en las monarquías del Golfo autocráticos serían profundamente desestabilizador. Arabia Saudita, que comparte una frontera sur con Yemen, es la principal preocupación para esta difusión «inestabilidad». 

Por eso, la Casa de Saud está emitiendo todo tipo de graves advertencias de «injerencia extranjera» y culpando a Irán por «agresión». Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores saudita, Saud al Faisal, dijo esta semana que el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (GCC) está listo para enviar en una fuerza militar para «proteger la soberanía de Yemen». El CCG comprende los seis estados monárquicos de Arabia Saudita, Kuwait, Bahrein, Qatar, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Omán. Todos son regímenes clientes estadounidenses incondicionales. 

Mientras tanto, Washington está instando a las facciones rivales yemeníes a «volver a las conversaciones de paz mediadas por las Naciones Unidas». Samantha Power, el representante de Estados Unidos en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, dijo: «A fin de preservar la seguridad, la estabilidad y la unidad de Yemen, todas las partes deben abstenerse de cualquier acción militar unilateral y ofensivas adicionales.» 

El enviado de la ONU a Yemen, Jamal Benomar, en medio de advertencias de una guerra civil, dijo esta semana que las conversaciones inminentes estaban programadas para llevarse a cabo en la capital de Qatar, Doha. Al Jazeera informó que «cualquier acuerdo sería firmado en [la capital saudita] Riad». 

Las sedes de Doha y Riad son lugares casi neutras para llevar a cabo conversaciones de paz. Los rebeldes en Yemen, encabezados por el movimiento Houthi norte, han acusado a Arabia Saudita y Qatar, junto con los EE.UU., de interferir en varias ocasiones en la lucha del país para apoyar el viejo orden y para compensar cualquier cambio democrático. Visto desde este punto de vista, las conversaciones mediadas por la ONU están quedando así cubiertos con un veto ejercido por Arabia Saudita y Qatar. Eso explicaría por qué Washington tiene tanto interés en impulsar las conversaciones, sabiendo que no van a producir nada sustantivo en términos de progreso democrático en Yemen. 

De hecho, Samantha Power ha llevado a desacreditar el movimiento Houthi alegando que es responsable de todos los recientes actos de violencia en el país. Power dijo al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU esta semana que los rebeldes Houthi han «socavado sistemáticamente de la transición en Yemen». Sorprendentemente, o tal vez no, ella no hizo mención de extremistas saudíes respaldo que mataron la semana pasada más de 130 personas en dos atentados mezquita en la capital, Saná. Irónicamente, es el apoyo de Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita y su inquebrantable en el sostenimiento del antiguo régimen que está minando «transición» a una forma de gobierno más democrática y pacífica en Yemen. 

El antiguo régimen en Yemen está dirigida por Mansour Hadi, quien es respaldado abiertamente por los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita. Durante casi 30 años se desempeñó como vicepresidente durante la dictadura de mano dura de Ali Abdullah Saleh, que también fue respaldado a capa y espada por Washington y Riad. 

Saleh fue notorio por su cleptocracia, sifón de enorme riqueza para su familia y su séquito de modesta industria petrolera de Yemen. Su hijo fue nombrado comandante de la Guardia Republicana y estaba siendo preparado para la sucesión hasta que las protestas populares de la región árabe en 2011 amenazaban con destruir “la cesta de manzana” de gestión familiar. A pesar de la brutal represión contra las protestas pacíficas en gran medida, en la que cientos fueron asesinados a tiros en las calles de la capital, los patrocinadores estadounidenses y saudíes de Saleh lograron evitar su derrocamiento por girando fuera «conversaciones» y, finalmente, llegar a una «oferta» que proporcionó el dictador y su camarilla gobernante vida de inmunidad judicial. Como parte de ese negociado por Estados Unidos-Arabia «compromiso», diputado desde hace mucho tiempo de Saleh, Mansour Hadi, fue nombrado presidente en febrero de 2012 después de un no impugnada «elección». Su presidencia sólo se suponía que era una posición de transición hasta la llegada de las elecciones completo y la reconstitución de un parlamento representativo. 

Durante los últimos tres años, el proceso entre Estados Unidos y Arabia de transición ha sido más que una acción de retaguardia cínico para economizar el viejo orden, en el que la mayoría de los 24 millones de la población de Yemen está excluido de control democrático de la política y la economía del país. De esta manera el viejo orden cleptocrático persistiría en su marginación de la población yemení mientras servía los intereses geopolíticos de Washington y sus monarquías árabes del cliente. El principal de esos intereses es la disuasión del cambio democrático en la región, como el analista político estadounidense Noam Chomsky ha sostenido. 

Los huthis basados ​​norteños son adherentes a una secta chiíta del Islam. Han recibido el apoyo político de Irán chií, pero las reclamaciones saudíes de quinta columnistas iraníes son salvajemente exageradas. También, en reciente impulso los huthis 'para el cambio democrático en Yemen su visión política ha sido notablemente inclusiva de todas las religiones y tribus. Los huthis, también conocidos como Ansarullah, han encabezado el derrocamiento del antiguo régimen, simplemente porque han sentido la mayoría de las quejas de exclusión bajo el viejo orden occidental, respaldo saudí. 

Última frustración septiembre Houthi sobre retraso continuo en la transición política prometida desbordó cuando tomaron la capital Saná por la fuerza de las armas. Uno de sus líderes Mohammed Abdulsalam dijo entonces: «Esta es una victoria estratégica para todos los yemeníes. Pero es sólo el comienzo de una larga campaña para derrotar la corrupción endémica en el sistema de gobierno de Yemen. Hoy es el comienzo de una era diferente del pasado como la voz de toda la nación está siendo escuchado ». 

El movimiento Houthi por lo tanto puede ser justamente considerado como mucho más que una secta chiíta estrecho, y uno que parece estar genuinamente campaña a favor de una más democrática, incluyente Yemen. 

Cuando el presidente títere-occidental Arabia Hadi se vio obligado en septiembre pasado para acelerar la transición de atraso, es notable que Arabia Saudita comenzó a emitir advertencias de colapso de Yemen y la agresión exterior iraní, ya que una vez más ha citado esta semana. Mientras tanto, Riad comenzó a intensificar su apoyo a grupos vinculados con Al Qaeda en Yemen, que se embarcaron en una campaña de atentados con coches bomba y tiroteos en la capital y otras ciudades leales al movimiento pro-democracia. Advertencias de caos tenían una calidad autocumplida debido patrocinadora Arabia encubierta del caos. Un mes después de que los huthis se hizo cargo de Saná en septiembre del año pasado, un coche bomba reivindicado por Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (que está vinculado al Estado Islámico en Irak y Siria) mató a más de 50. La semana pasada, vio otra atrocidad cuando dos Shia mezquitas fueron bombardeados por el mismo grupo, matando a más de 130. En medio de esas atrocidades se han producido numerosas otras masacres llevadas a cabo por los extremistas vinculados con Al Qaeda, dirigida principalmente a la comunidad Houthi. 

El vínculo sistémico entre gobernantes saudíes y grupos terroristas islamistas no es motivo de controversia. Ha sido bien documentado en otros lugares, en Afganistán, Pakistán, Irak, Libia, Líbano y Siria. También lo son los vínculos entre Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN y los mismos grupos terroristas que actúan como proxies para un cambio de régimen o pretextos para una intervención militar extranjera. Hay contradicciones, por supuesto, como Arabia Saudita (y Qatar) que dicen ser aliados en la llamada guerra liderada por Estados Unidos contra el terrorismo en contra de Al Qaeda. Washington y Riad afirman estar llevando a cabo una campaña de contrainsurgencia en Yemen contra Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga, que los EE.UU. ha apuntado con sus aviones no tripulados de la última década. 

Las potencias occidentales, incluyendo los EE.UU., Gran Bretaña, Francia y Alemania, seguidos se mueve por las monarquías del Golfo Pérsico para cerrar embajadas en Yemen a principios de este año. Esto tuvo el efecto de realzar tensiones y desestabilizar el país. La prisa por evacuar Yemen tenía el aire inconfundible de un abandono forzado a inventar un estado de emergencia, lo que socavaría el empuje Houthi para la transición política. Esto pone recientes acusaciones de Samantha Power contra los huthis en un contexto más esclarecedor. 

Ahora el títere-presidente depuesto Mansour Hadi ha establecido una base en la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén - la antigua colonia británica «protectorado». Hadi y su camarilla están pidiendo la intervención militar extranjera de los Estados del CCG-saudíes llevado a «restablecer el orden» - una frase que revela más de lo previsto. Es patente que el remanente Aden está hablando según un guión entre Estados Unidos y Arabia dirigido a dar una hoja de parra legal para justificar la injerencia extranjera, cuya verdadera intención es hacer retroceder un levantamiento popular. 

En este desarrollo yemení existe una analogía infalible con el movimiento pro-democracia Bahrein. A mediados de marzo de 2011, cuando un levantamiento popular de Bahrein estaba amenazando con derrocar al régimen cleptocrático de la monarquía Al Khalifa, los saudíes condujo una fuerza militar GCC en la isla-estado del Golfo para aplastar a ese movimiento pro-democracia. Una vez más, como en Yemen, los saudíes inventaron el pretexto de la agresión iraní como una cobertura política a sus acciones. Los estadounidenses y los británicos, también, fueron completamente junto con el ardid de Arabia Saudita en Bahrein para aplastar a una apertura democrática y para apuntalar el viejo orden. 

El viejo orden de gobierno autocrático, despóticos en la región árabe es sacrosanto, en lo que Washington y sus aliados de petrodólares se refiere. La democracia, o incluso la mera posibilidad de la democracia, no pueden ser toleradas. Para que amenazaría el orden fascista que sustenta la hegemonía global estadounidense. Yemen está entrando ahora en territorio político peligroso. Está amenazando el orden ordenado por Washington, no sólo en el país, sino en toda la región rica en petróleo. Por lo tanto, una intervención militar saudí llevado respaldado por Estados Unidos para «restablecer el orden» está en camino. Esto podría tomar la forma de una invasión abierta, como en Bahrein, o una campaña de terror encubierto opera con toda ahogar en sangre al país.




---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 10:42 ----------

 Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
Mark Sleboda @MarkSleboda1 · 4 h Hace 4 horas

Under Obama US has launched at least 122 drone & airstrikes on #Yemen killing over 1100 people Drone Wars Yemen: Analysis | The International Security Program … Drone strikes in Yemen | The Bureau of Investigative Journalism …

_El propósito de esta base de datos es proporcionar la mayor información posible sobre drones y ataques aéreos encubiertas estadounidenses (por ejemplo, misiles de crucero) en Yemen en la ausencia de tal transparencia por parte del gobierno estadounidense. Estos datos fueron obtenidos a partir de los informes de noticias creíbles y se presenta aquí con las fuentes pertinentes.

Este recurso se actualiza después de cada ataque de drone.

A lo largo de la historia del programa, se han producido 15 ataques aéreos y 107 ataques con drones en Yemen. Con la excepción de la primera huelga drone letal en Yemen en 2002, todos ellos se han puesto en marcha durante la administración Obama.
_

Drone Wars Yemen: Analysis | The International Security Program


----------



## Wein (26 Mar 2015)

Ahora se podrá probar con los saudies la efectividad de las armas iranís.


----------



## Namreir (26 Mar 2015)

*_* dijo:


> no creo que Obongo se meta muy directamente pues el no esta atacando, USA esta atacando al ISIS en Iraq y necesitan cooperar con Iran, están atacando los Sauditas, Obongo les esta dando a los Wahhabitas Sionistas un apoyo netamente moral eso sin contar que las armas con que ataca Arabia Saudita son fabricadas en USA.
> 
> Arabia Saudita es un Estado mas Sionista que los propios Estados Unidos.



Ya claro, y las bombas se las fabrican en ryad, y los drnes buscando informacion despegan de la meca. No me jodas, aqui el americano esta metido hasta el tuetano. 

Y a la evidencia empirica me refiero: Libia, iraq, siria.......


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2015)

Sentencia75 dijo:


> No, es al revés.
> Arabia Saudí apoyo al presidente de Egipto Sisi contra los Hermanos Musulmanes. Para pagar ese apoyo igual los egipcios se meten, aunque como posteé hay informaciones encontradas sobre eso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 02:14 ----------
> ...



Egipto no está metido, y si llega de palabra. Ahora no van a contrariar a Rusia e Irán..

Otro capítulo de la WWIII .. efectos de la borrachera de papeles con el símbolo del dólar hacer años atrás.


----------



## Sentencia75 (26 Mar 2015)

Saudi navy impose naval blockade on Bab El-Mandab strait - Region - World - Ahram Online

The Saudi-led Firmness Storm coalition has imposed a naval blockade on Bab El-Mandab strait which connects the Red Sea with the Indian Ocean, sources told Ahram Online.

The Saudi navy's western fleet has also secured Yemen's main ports including Aden and Midi.

Los Saudís haciendo un bloqueo naval a Yemen, me supongo que para que no entren armas iranis.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

*
Aviones militares implicados en las operaciones en Yemen por paises: 
*
Arabia Saudi ( 100 ) ,
Emiratos Arabes Unidos ( 30 ) ,
Bahrein ( 15 )
Kuwait ( 15 ) ,
Qatar ( 10 ) , Jordania ( 6 ) ,
Marruecos ( 6 ) ,
Sudan ( 3 ) .

Según las diversas informaciones, se habrían derribado entre tres y seis aviones.
Se comenta el despliegue de paracaidistas saudís en Aden, apoyados por milicias Pro Hadi 


Como se observará, la zona de vuelos comerciales es amplia:


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Vaya, parece ser que hay un panorama bastante complicado en Yemen, pues se ha vuelto una guerra de múltiples facciones, como la siria. Recapitulemos los bandos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que curioso que las zonas de AlQaeda están en zona gubernamental, próximas a a bases de USA ¿no?


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Aircraft in #Yemen coalition 
#Saudi: 100 
#UAE: 30 
#Bahrain: 15 
#Kuwait: 15 
#Qatar: 10 
#Jordan: 6 
#Morocco: 6 
#Sudan:3 
via- @EjmAlrai


----------



## YOL (26 Mar 2015)

Mi no entender, los islamistas se estan haciendo con el control en yemen, por que viendo lo que le queda de territorio al gobierno proocidental eso parece . 


Desde que los yankis derrotaron a los islamistas talibanes en afganistan , los islamistas no paran de ganar terreno, menudos chapuceros son los yankis,


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

Bombarderos saudíes estarían atacando posiciones militares en la zona fronteriza de Saada, bastión de los houthis

Habrían muerto 100 houthis y 200 hechos prisioneros en Karash, al Norte de Aden 
0 retweets 0 favoritos


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Mi no entender, los islamistas se estan haciendo con el control en yemen, por que viendo lo que le queda de territorio al gobierno proocidental eso parece .
> 
> 
> Desde que los yankis derrotaron a los islamistas talibanes en afganistan , los islamistas no paran de ganar terreno, menudos chapuceros son los yankis,



Léete mejor el hilo que te noto muy perdido, pero mucho.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Mi no entender, los islamistas se estan haciendo con el control en yemen, por que viendo lo que le queda de territorio al gobierno proocidental eso parece ,




Sabe aquel que diu: que AQPA+ISIS+Tribus salafistas controlan más del 50% de Yemen 

Pero los Golfos pierden el culo cuando un chii llega al poder :fiufiu:


----------



## YOL (26 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Léete mejor el hilo que te noto muy perdido, pero mucho.



Houthis
Los Houthis (en árabe: الحوثيون, al-Ḥūthiyyūn), también referidos en ocasiones por medios de comunicación en español como hutíes,1 son un grupo insurgente zaidí chiita que opera en Yemen. También se les conoce como el "clan poderoso",2 y como los "Jóvenes Creyentes" (الشباب المؤمن‎ ash-Shabāb al-Mū‘min).3 

Se dice que Hussein Badreddin al-Houthi, un hermano del fundador del grupo, es su líder espitritual.
Houthis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El resto del pais esta controlado por al -quaeda y un trocito por el gobierno reconocido internacionalmente=siervo de occidente, 

Entonces tienes una zona del pais en manos de islamistas chiitas, los Houthis, otra parte en mano de los islamistas sunnitas, al quaeda, y un trocito y a la baja por el gobierno central, me puede decir donde me pèrdido.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> me puede decir donde me pèrdido.



Apuntes: La mayor parte del ejercito, es leal al expresidente Saleh; como en Siria, también hay sunnis y están aliados a los Houthis. También hay otros clanes sunitas en el denominado gobierno revolucionario. Así mismo el ministro de Defensa de los Houthis es sunita...

Por comentar: no es una lucha Sunna versus Shiia. Es Arabia Saudíta contra Irán.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 11:56 ----------

Al fugitivo presidente Hadi, le han negado la entrada en Oman, en lo que parece ser un intento de enmarronar a un Estado neutral:
*http://t.co/K2clNpjFBR*

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 12:00 ----------

El ministro iraní de Asuntos Exteriores ha pedido a Arabia Saudita a cesar inmediatamente su agresión militar contra Yemen.


> *
> "Exigimos un alto inmediato a las operaciones militares sauditas en Yemen"*



, Mohammad Javad Zarif, Hoy.

Zarif dijo que las operaciones militares constituyen una violación de la soberanía de Yemen y sólo conducirá al derramamiento de sangre.

"No escatimaremos ningún esfuerzo para contener la crisis en Yemen", dijo Zarif.
*http://t.co/9LoIBuEr6m*


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Houthis
> Los Houthis (en árabe: الحوثيون, al-Ḥūthiyyūn), también referidos en ocasiones por medios de comunicación en español como hutíes,1 son un grupo insurgente zaidí chiita que opera en Yemen. También se les conoce como el "clan poderoso",2 y como los "Jóvenes Creyentes" (الشباب المؤمن‎ ash-Shabāb al-Mū‘min).3
> 
> Se dice que Hussein Badreddin al-Houthi, un hermano del fundador del grupo, es su líder espitritual.
> ...



La zona del gobierno es la que contiene a su vez las zonas de AlQaeda próximas a bases USA. Ate usted cabos.

En cualquier caso Arabia Saudí no ha movido un dedo para atacar a AlQaeda  y ahora cuando se hacen los chíis con el gobierno invade Yemen; vuelvo a repetirle: ate usted cabos.


----------



## YOL (26 Mar 2015)

Decir lo que querais, los islamistas se estan haciendo con el poder, da igual a que faccion religiosa pertenezcan ,l esa es la clave lo demas es secundario, 

El laicismo muere el islamismo radical avanza, esa es la cuestion,


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Decir lo que querais, los islamistas se estan haciendo con el poder, da igual a que faccion religiosa pertenezcan ,l esa es la clave lo demas es secundario,
> 
> El laicismo muere el islamismo radical avanza, esa es la cuestion,



Cierto, tan cierto como que el gobierno laico Sirio ha sido atacado por USA y sus aliados salafistas.


----------



## YOL (26 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Cierto, tan cierto como que el gobierno laico Sirio ha sido atacado por USA y sus aliados salafistas.




Eso solo confirma lo que digo, que en los paises islamicos. el islamismo es la fuerza mas activa y con mayor crecimiento, tanto que hasta los yankis la utilizan, 


Tambien la utilizaron en libia, 

El problema de los Usanos ,es que son especialistas en crear monstruos que despues se les rebelan,


----------



## Hacendado (26 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Eso solo confirma lo que digo, que en los paises islamicos. el islamismo es la fuerza mas activa y con mayor crecimiento, tanto que hasta los yankis la utilizan,
> 
> 
> Tambien la utilizaron en libia,
> ...



Estas metiendo en el mismo saco a todos los grupos comos "islamistas". Son gente diferente, religiones diferentes, grades de religiosidad diferentes y sobre todo aliados diferentes.













¿Cuales son salfistas?


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2015)

Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
Conflict News @rConflictNews · 59 min hace 59 minutos

BREAKING: Four #Egyptian naval vessels to secure Gulf of Aden, Reuters reports citing Suez Canal sources - @AlArabiya_Eng
*
BREAKING: Cuatro buques de guerra #Egyptian para asegurar Golfo de Adén, informa Reuters citando fuentes del Canal de Suez -AlArabiya_Eng


---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 13:09 ----------

Al Arabiya English @AlArabiya_Eng · 37 min Hace 37 minutos

#BreakingNews Egypt FM says Cairo to send ground forces to Yemen if needed http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...el-Houthi-aggression-in-Yemen-statement-.html …
*
Egipto dice que mandara fuerzas terrestres si fuera necesario

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 13:14 ----------

Brad Cabana @BradCabana · 1 h Hace 1 hora

ROCK SOLID POLITICS: The Bush Doctrine and Today ROCK SOLID POLITICS: The Bush Doctrine and Today … #cdnpoli #Yemen #SaudiArabia #Iran #eupoli #ukpoli #uspoli

*La "Doctrina Bush" Hoy *



Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
26/03/2015

Después de los ataques del 9/11 en los EE.UU., el entonces presidente George W. Bush declaró el derecho de suscripción preferente ataques militares contra los países antes de que realmente cometieron una agresión contra los Estados Unidos. En ese momento, y hasta el día de hoy, se ha prestado muy poca atención a la "Doctrina Bush", anunció en esos días de pánico. Sin embargo, esas simples palabras han transformado el mundo. Diplomacia murió en la vid de Interés Nacional. El derecho internacional se convirtió en cosa del pasado. Así que fue a continuación con las guerras de Estados Unidos contra Afganistán e Irak, por lo que es ahora casi en todas partes en el mundo. 


El caso más reciente, desarrollándose mientras escribo, es el bloqueo militar, bombardeos y que pronto será invasión de Yemen. Lo mismo ocurre con la política recientemente anunciada por el Canadá de los bombardeos en Siria. Era sólo cuestión de meses el gobierno federal afirmó que no enviaría aviones de guerra en Siria sin bien un mandato de la ONU, o una invitación del gobierno sirio. Ahora, nosotros, y la razón es el artículo 51 de la Carta de la ONU, y la declaración de que Siria no puede o no quiere controlar el conflicto dentro de sus propias fronteras. Que de alguna manera, por el bombardeo de ISIS en Siria es una clave para la auto-defensa canadiense. Es cierto que ISIS inspiró lobos solitarios han cometido dos atentados terroristas en suelo canadiense como resultado dos muertes inocentes. También es cierto que muchos centenares más mueren o quedan mutiladas en accidentes de tráfico diario en Canadá. De alguna manera la idea de que pequeños hombres del pijama negro con dagas nadarán a Canadá enmasse para decapitar a los ciudadanos es, bueno, simplemente tonto. Sin embargo, todo es posible en virtud de la doctrina Bush. La doctrina del golpe primero, preguntar después. 


Ahora una similar y previsible confrontación está jugando justo al sur del Canal de Suez en Yemen - por el momento. Como Irán y Arabia Saudita juegan fuera su odio mutuo de unos a otros sobre una base regional, la Doctrina Bush despliega una vez más. Arabia afirma percibir una necesidad urgente de restaurar al poder a un presidente sunita, como la cabeza legítimamente electo de Yemen. Arabia no es conocido precisamente por su celo por la democracia. Lo que Arabia es conocido por es un estado petrolero bárbara draconiana, que está gobernado por una familia - no hay elecciones .. no descenso. Un lugar cruel, oscuro, donde no se permite ninguna fruta democrática creciendo. La verdad es, simplemente poner, Arabia niega a permitir que los chiítas Houthi, que están alineados con Irán, para asumir el control a expensas de su chico. Ser represado el derecho internacional. El hijo de la Doctrina Bush. 


Cuando el entonces presidente George W. Bush declaró el derecho de los EE.UU. de actuar unilateralmente en los asuntos mundiales, los EE.UU. recreamos la selva. Tomó la humanidad de vuelta a la Edad Media, sólo que esta vez con armas de destrucción masiva. Se elimina la necesidad de ser responsable y restringido en el ejercicio del poder. Se abrió la caja de Pandora de "Interés Nacional". Como dice el refrán, "dos pueden jugar ese juego", y en el contexto del mundo, muchos pueden jugar a ese juego. Eso es exactamente lo que vemos que se desarrolla ante nuestros ojos. En todos los continentes del mundo - con excepción de Australia. En cada "punto caliente" en el mundo. Incluso dentro de los países. Nosotros no tenemos que obedecer las reglas. Nosotros hacemos las reglas. Es pues la ley, y vamos a prevalecer. Bienvenido de nuevo a la Edad de Piedra. Este es el estado de nuestro mundo de hoy. Un lugar donde el respeto mutuo es tan estéril como los postres de Arabia Saudita, y donde fluye la sangre inocente, ya que tiene a lo largo de nuestra historia. Nunca nos enteramos de que el poder ejercido sin restricciones es veneno para todos nosotros.


----------



## mmm (26 Mar 2015)

Al final han movido pieza y bien.

Veremos si como decían por aquí Irán hará lo propio o no.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Mar 2015)

Marchando otro Vietnam para Arabia Saudí. Los Houtíes no van a poder ser aplastados por vía aérea ni de coña . Los príncipes saudíes van a a tener que manchar sus babuchas con polvo del suelo yemení para poder aplacar el levantamiento contra su tiranía . Irán se va a contener y no va a intervenir pero ayuda seguro que les va a hacer llegar a los hutíes. Si los hutíes consiguen derribar unos pocos aviones de las fuerzas aliadas proimperiales , veremos quien va a pilotar los aviones .


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Marchando otro Vietnam para Arabia Saudí. Los Houtíes no van a poder ser aplastados por vía aérea ni de coña . Los príncipes saudíes van a a tener que manchar sus babuchas con polvo del suelo yemení para poder aplacar el levantamiento contra su tiranía . Irán se va a contener y no va a intervenir pero ayuda seguro que les va a hacer llegar a los hutíes. Si los hutíes consiguen derribar unos pocos aviones de las fuerzas aliadas proimperiales , veremos quien va a pilotar los aviones .



Veremos por fin, si las cacareadas nuevas armas iraníes son de juguete o son serias.:fiufiu:


----------



## das kind (26 Mar 2015)

YOL dijo:


> Eso solo confirma lo que digo, que en los paises islamicos. el islamismo es la fuerza mas activa y con mayor crecimiento, tanto que hasta los yankis la utilizan,
> 
> 
> Tambien la utilizaron en libia,
> ...



En torno a al página 5 ó 6 del hilo hay un documental de la BBC sobre los Hutíes. Creo que vale la pena "perder" 40 minutos a verlo (eso sí, con toda la prudencia, como siempre).

Vivimos un momento que puede ser clave para el equilibrio de fuerzas en la región y, por ende, en todo el planeta, por las características de la misma.

Muchas gracias a todos los que aportan información (y opinión) al hilo; estoy aprendiendo mucho gracias a Ustedes. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2015)

Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
Conflict News @rConflictNews · 32 min Hace 32 minutos

#Iraq's foreign minister opposes #OpDecisiveStorm on Houthis, saying military intervention was not a solution - @AlArabiya_Eng
*
El canciller de # Irak se opone #OpDecisiveStorm en Houthis, diciendo intervención militar no era una solución -AlArabiya_Eng


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

A raíz de recientes acontecimientos, el diagrama de las relaciones geopolíticas en el Medio Oriente :ouch::ouch::XX::XX::XX::XX:






https://twitter.com/KarlreMarks


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2015)

mmm dijo:


> Al final han movido pieza y bien.
> 
> Veremos si como decían por aquí Irán hará lo propio o no.



No puede, a todos estos los apoya EEUU e Israel y a IRAN no le apoya nadie. No abrira fuego por Yemen, los pasara armas, dinero, etc... pero eso no sera suficiente porque los otros envian tropas, y atacan directamente.

La estrategia de los EEUU de sustituir todos los gobiernos sunitas que alguna vez fueron laicos, o estuvieron en la zona sovietica va a toda máquina.


----------



## Namreir (26 Mar 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> No puede, a todos estos los apoya EEUU e Israel y a IRAN no le apoya nadie. No abrira fuego por Yemen, los pasara armas, dinero, etc... pero eso no sera suficiente porque los otros envian tropas, y atacan directamente.
> 
> La estrategia de los EEUU de sustituir todos los gobiernos sunitas que alguna vez fueron laicos, o estuvieron en la zona sovietica va a toda máquina.



En estos momentos en Yemen estan los chiies e isis, cualquier intento de control del teritorio pasa por el envio de tropas.


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> En estos momentos en Yemen estan los chiies e isis, cualquier intento de control del teritorio pasa por el envio de tropas.



Los aliados de EEUU mandaran tropas, en breve. Es solo cuestión de tiempo, otra cosa es que sean capaces de avanzar en ciertas partes del pais donde la mayoría no los tolerara. 

Pero no creo que la intención sea esa, solo quieren que como su apuesta no ha colado, el pais sea ingobernable. Una 2 libia, o un 3 Afganistan.


----------



## MartinCodax (26 Mar 2015)

Hay algo que no entiendo, supuestamente Arabia Saudí está bombardeando y asesinando yemeníes en Saná. Su argumento es defender a un gobierno derrocado y asegurar sus intereses geoestratégicos...pues no les conviene un estado chiita al sur de su frontera

¿Rusia no podría usar ese mismo argumento para invadir Ucrania? ¿El argumento de defender al derrocado Yanukovich?


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Mar 2015)

Aviones de guerra del régimen de Israel se han unido a la ofensiva de Arabia Saudí contra el territorio yemení, han informado este jueves fuentes de inteligencia occidentales, citadas por la agencia de noticias "Alahednews".

Cazas israelÃ­es participan en intervenciÃ³n militar en Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (26 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Aviones de guerra del régimen de Israel se han unido a la ofensiva de Arabia Saudí contra el territorio yemení, han informado este jueves fuentes de inteligencia occidentales, citadas por la agencia de noticias "Alahednews".
> 
> Cazas israelÃ*es participan en intervenciÃ³n militar en Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino



Israel y Arabia Saudi juntitos. Van con la polla al aire, no se cortan ni medio duro.


----------



## explorador (26 Mar 2015)

Están todos desatados, veremos como acaba esta historia, pero la orina del enfermo tiene un color, que no gusta USA vs Rusia

RT en Español ‏@ActualidadRT 21 minHace 21 minutos
ÚLTIMA HORA: Egipto y Arabia Saudita liderarán una incursión terrestre en #Yemen Minuto a minuto: La Liga Ãrabe lanza una ofensiva militar contra Yemen - RT


----------



## porAllíResopla (26 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Aviones de guerra del régimen de Israel se han unido a la ofensiva de Arabia Saudí contra el territorio yemení, han informado este jueves fuentes de inteligencia occidentales, citadas por la agencia de noticias "Alahednews".
> 
> Cazas israelÃ*es participan en intervenciÃ³n militar en Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino



Netanyahu está con mirada perdida, una diana en el pecho y gritándole a Irán: ATÁCAME DE UNA PUÑETERA VEZ.


----------



## explorador (26 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Aviones de guerra del régimen de Israel se han unido a la ofensiva de Arabia Saudí contra el territorio yemení, han informado este jueves fuentes de inteligencia occidentales, citadas por la agencia de noticias "Alahednews".
> 
> Cazas israelÃ*es participan en intervenciÃ³n militar en Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino



Si es cierta esta noticia, tengo muchas dudas de su veracidad, la liada es como para _latunarse_ bajo tierra

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 17:04 ----------

Y Putin dándole una salida a Irán, para que no firma nada Ginebra

Putin y Rohaní expresan su interés en ampliar su cooperación en el sector de la energía nuclear Programa nuclear de IrÃ¡n â€“ Temas de RT


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Aviones de guerra del régimen de Israel se han unido a la ofensiva de Arabia Saudí contra el territorio yemení, han informado este jueves fuentes de inteligencia occidentales, citadas por la agencia de noticias "Alahednews".
> 
> Cazas israelÃ*es participan en intervenciÃ³n militar en Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino



LO DEL AVIÓN COMO PICHA AL CULO, OIGAN:

TODOS MIRANDO AL DEDO.


----------



## explorador (26 Mar 2015)

Faltaba el socio de Zapatero, que lamentablemente no siguió su camino de observador de nubes y va acabar observando, nukes ::

Iran and other 'terrorist groups' should withdraw from #Yemen - Turkey's Erdogan http://on.rt.com/o7tqdi pic.twitter.com/leTy9qZxi3
Traducido del inglés por Bing ¿Traducción incorrecta?
Irán y otros "grupos terroristas" se retiran del #Yemen-Turquía Erdogan http://on.rt.com/o7tqdi


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, supuestamente Arabia Saudí está bombardeando y asesinando yemeníes en Saná. Su argumento es defender a un gobierno derrocado y asegurar sus intereses geoestratégicos...pues no les conviene un estado chiita al sur de su frontera
> 
> ¿Rusia no podría usar ese mismo argumento para invadir Ucrania? ¿El argumento de defender al derrocado Yanukovich?



No es una cuestión de argumentos, es de pelotas. No. Putin, no lo hizo.


----------



## explorador (26 Mar 2015)

#Yemen | Violent explosions in many areas of Aden city, as southern pro-Hadi fighters fight street to street with Houthi-aligned forces.
Traducido del inglés por Bing ¿Traducción incorrecta?
#Yemen| Explosiones violentas en muchas zonas de la ciudad de Adén, como pro-Hadi sur combatientes lucha a la calle con las fuerzas alineadas Houth


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2015)

explorador dijo:


> #Yemen | Violent explosions in many areas of Aden city, as southern pro-Hadi fighters fight street to street with Houthi-aligned forces.
> Traducido del inglés por Bing ¿Traducción incorrecta?
> #Yemen| Explosiones violentas en muchas zonas de la ciudad de Adén, como pro-Hadi sur combatientes lucha a la calle con las fuerzas alineadas Houth




¿ han entrado ? Se suponia que estaban fuera de la ciudad, si han entrado bajo el ataque de los aliados de EEUU tienen muchas pelotas.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Mar 2015)

Houthi Rebels Obtain Secret Data on US Intelligence Operations - Reports 
Houthi Rebels Obtain Secret Data on US Intelligence Operations - Reports / Sputnik International


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Houthi Rebels Obtain Secret Data on US Intelligence Operations - Reports
> Houthi Rebels Obtain Secret Data on US Intelligence Operations - Reports / Sputnik International




Esta mañana he puesto un enlance que explica con detalle todos los bombardeos con drones que ha sufrido Yemen.
Aquí esta de nuevo,

Drone Wars Yemen: Analysis | The International Security Program


----------



## explorador (26 Mar 2015)

HispanTV ‏@Hispantv 5 minHace 5 minutos
Ministerio: Marruecos se une a la coalición saudí en Yemen


Steiner ha retwitteado
Osamah Alfakih ‏@osamahfakih 7 minHace 7 minutos 
#Breaking #Houthi militias storming the offices of Almasdar Newspaper, Aljazeera, Suhail and Yemen Shabab TV channels #Yemen
Traducido del inglés por Bing ¿Traducción incorrecta?
milicias #Breaking #Houthi asaltando las oficinas del periódico Almasdar, al-Jazeera, Suhail y Yemen Shabab TV canales #Yemen


----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2015)

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 *·* 1 h Hace 1 hora 
#Russia slams #Saudi war of aggression on #Yemen! Via @PressTV PressTV 

PressTV-Russia slams Saudi invasion of Yemen









*Rusia critica la guerra de agresión de Arabia a Yemen

Rusia ha censurado la agresión militar saudí contra Yemen, diciendo que la ofensiva no es el camino correcto para resolver la crisis en el país árabe. 
*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
26/03/2015

"Tal escenario no puede conducir a la liquidación del conflicto por definición. Por cierto, la solución pacífica de las controversias es un requisito Carta de la ONU ", dijo el portavoz de la Cancillería rusa Alexander Lukashevich el jueves, como se cita en un informe de Interfax. 

El funcionario ruso advirtió a Estados Unidos y otros países que respaldan la operación contra el Yemen de sus graves consecuencias para la seguridad regional. 

"Esta es una muy seria amenaza para la seguridad regional, mientras que el conflicto en Siria no se ha resuelto y existen zonas de conflicto en realidad en toda la región de Oriente Medio y el Norte de África", dijo Lukashevich en una conferencia de prensa en Moscú, reaccionando a la apoyo anunciado por Washington para la agresión militar contra Yemen. 

"Los métodos armados de resolver los problemas internos yemeníes son categóricamente inaceptable. Vamos a trabajar con las partes de Yemen y los países que participan en este programa, incluso en el foro de la ONU, con el fin de detener esta rampancy tan pronto como sea posible ", agregó. 

El funcionario ruso también pidió a todas las partes en el conflicto yemení y sus aliados extranjeros para detener cualquier tipo de intervención militar inmediata. 

"Consideramos que es muy importante que todas las partes en el conflicto de Yemen y sus aliados externos detener de inmediato cualquier forma de acción militar y abandonar los intentos de alcanzar sus fines por medio de las armas", dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ruso en un comentario publicado en su web oficial el jueves , y agregó: "Estamos convencidos de que los conflictos subyacentes existentes en Yemen pueden resolverse únicamente sobre la base de un amplio diálogo nacional". 

Preocupaciones similares también fueron planteadas por el jefe de Política Exterior de la Unión Europea, Federica Mogherini, el jueves, diciendo que los últimos enfrentamientos en Yemen corre el riesgo de causar "graves consecuencias regionales." 

"Los últimos acontecimientos en Yemen han empeorado dramáticamente la ya frágil situación en el país y el riesgo de tener graves consecuencias para la región", dijo Mogherini en un comunicado. 

Aviones de guerra de Arabia Saudita invadieron el Aeropuerto Internacional de Saná y una base aérea militar cercana el jueves. Los informes dicen que más de una docena de civiles murieron en los ataques aéreos. 

Mientras tanto, la Embajada de Rusia en Saná anunció que no había planes inmediatos para evacuar a los ciudadanos rusos de Yemen debido a la situación de deterioro del empobrecido país árabe. 

"Como ha habido muy pocas solicitudes de los ciudadanos rusos - son singular - no estamos planeando las medidas o acciones de evacuación, ya sea en relación con los empleados de la embajada o ciudadanos rusos que viven en Yemen", dijo el vocero de la embajada de Rusia, Timofei Bokov. 

Además, un experto ruso en estudios orientales, que acaba de regresar de Yemen dijo que la agresión militar contra el Yemen se disparará "un conflicto a gran escala en la región" probablemente conduce a una derrota Arabia. 

"En mi opinión, la campaña militar será absolutamente infructuosa de los saudíes. No tengo fe en la capacidad de los saudíes para lograr algo en Yemen. El Ejército de Arabia Saudita es realmente nada: es el vacío detrás de [su] hermoso engranaje [militar] ", dijo Leonid Isayeve de la Escuela Superior de pedagogo Económica.​
"Este ejército es inferior a los yemeníes por su preparación para el combate. El ejército saudí nunca ha peleado contra alguien de su historia. Ellos simplemente no pueden hacer eso ", agregó, citado en un informe de Interfax el jueves. 

"Si ellos deciden que Yemen debe devolver el golpe en Arabia Saudita, Ansarullah no será el único movimiento de lucha, toda la población de Yemen se involucren, y eso es grave", el experto ruso subrayó, señalando "Creo que a menos que el saudíes vienen a sus sentidos, sus acciones pueden dar lugar a un conflicto a gran escala, y estoy seguro de que la victoria no será ganada por los países que se involucran en la guerra contra el Yemen ". 

El embajador saudí en Washington, Adel al-Jubair dijo el miércoles que su país había empezado a dar ataques aéreos contra los huthis en la capital yemení de Saná. 

La invasión flagrante de la soberanía de Yemen por el gobierno saudita viene en un contexto de total silencio por parte de los organismos internacionales, especialmente las Naciones Unidas. El organismo mundial no ha logrado hasta el momento de mostrar reacción alguna a la violación de la soberanía de uno de sus miembros por Riad.


----------



## explorador (26 Mar 2015)

Pues les ha faltado tiempo a estos :vomito:

RT en Español ‏@ActualidadRT 27 sHace 27 segundos
URGENTE: Cancilleres de la Liga Árabe acuerdan la formación de unas Fuerzas Armadas unificadas Minuto a minuto: La Liga Ãrabe lanza una ofensiva militar contra Yemen - RT


----------



## Total War (26 Mar 2015)

U.S. Warships Ready to Respond in Yemen
℠2015 - USS Iwo Jima and USS Fort McHenry are on standby in the Red Sea and are ready to respond to the rebel uprising in Yemen.
DoDNEWS Videos | U.S. Warships Ready to Respond in Yemen


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (26 Mar 2015)

Si la OTAN envia armas a los rebeldes-nazis maidaneros de Ucrania que derribaron al gobierno legitimo, 
¿que impide a Rusia enviar armas a los rebeldes yemenis que tambien pretenden tener su maidan contra el regimen actual de Yemen?


----------



## explorador (26 Mar 2015)

La hipocresia yankee, nunca dejará de sorprenderme

Conflict News ‏@rConflictNews 4 minHace 4 minutos 
BREAKING White House concerned about 'Iranian activities' in #Yemen - AFP
Traducido del inglés por Bing ¿Traducción incorrecta?
ROMPIENDO *la casa blanca preocupa 'Actividades iraníes' en #Yemen*-AFP

En mi pueblo cuando uno se pone muy chulo, siempre acaba llevándolas, y le dicen pareces "el gallu l'Quintana", pues estos igual y luego van a llorar:´(


Conflict News ‏@rConflictNews 30 sHace 31 segundos 
BREAKING: Saudi Arabia will not allow the Houthis to receive any supplies until the operation ends - Reuters
Traducido del inglés por Bing ¿Traducción incorrecta?
ROMPER:* Arabia Saudita no permitirá que los Houthis recibir cualquier suministro hasta el operación termina-Reuters*


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Si la OTAN envia armas a los rebeldes-nazis maidaneros de Ucrania que derribaron al gobierno legitimo,
> ¿que impide a Rusia enviar armas a los rebeldes yemenis que tambien pretenden tener su maidan contra el regimen actual de Yemen?



¿ falta de decisión de su presi ?


----------



## Tyrelfus (26 Mar 2015)

Capital of Yemen Sana'a being bombarded at 930PM on March 26 2015

[youtube]BxXmA2sJLlg[/youtube]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=22&v=BxXmA2sJLlg


----------



## anarcosindicalista (26 Mar 2015)

Van cayendo como moscas... Y Mientrastanto Iran observa y toma nota preparandose para cuando estalle el conflicto de verdad en el Persico. Arabia Saudi esta teniendo que empezar a mostrar sus cartas, mientras que Iran aun no ha tenido que usar ni una.

@Tg24Siria
Abbattuto caccia degli Emirati Arabi nel nord dello #Yemen, lo fa sapere corrispondente canale iraniano Al-Alam
7:43pm - 26 mrt 15


----------



## Le Truhan (26 Mar 2015)

Estas invasiones son sanas o que? Si hubiese sido Irán la invasora, la que se habría montado.


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2015)

Estos próximos días nos iremos haciendo idea de la situación y perspectivas reales que esta fase del conflicto en este escenario del Medio Oriente nos va a deparar.

Evidentemente, la ONU no tiene pinta que vaya a tener ningún protagonismo (No será igual si cambian las tornas, por supuesto), dejando que los acontecimientos se vayan consumando si, los objetivos de la "coalición" (EE.UU.) son favorables. 

Mientras tanto, nos encontramos con unos próximos "felices" días de matanzas varias... Y, observando como se va produciendo la desintegración natural de un mundo de marionetas al servicio del mundo occidental. Todos esos los países de la coalición llevados por los Saudi eran Protectorados británicos que se disolveran, como azucarillos, uno tras otro. 

No ha hecho más que empezar el último capitulo de este teatro petrolero.


----------



## jerjes (26 Mar 2015)

Desde hace tiempo la guerra civil se yergue sobre esta pequeña nacion de la Peninsula Arabiga,el pais, el mas pobre de la region se aproxima a la misma situacion en q cayeron Somalia,Afganistan,Irak y Libia.

Si los hombres de Ansar Allah,de la minoria zaidi una vertiente del chiismo liderado por el clerigo Abul Malik al Houthi,no se imponen,Yemen corre el peligro de convertirse en otro Estado Fallido

La instrumentada Primavera Arabe,conto a Yemen como un daño colateral,,una victima no deseada por los q las montan.En 2011 gobernaba Yemen Ali Abdullah Saleh q llevaba 33 años en el poder gracias a su alianza con el Departamento de Estado y con los Saud.La Primavera Arabe diseñada por el Imperio del Caos para eliminar enemigos molestos como Gadafi o el presidente de Siria al Assad y los ayatolas iranies y poder balcanizar a un mas Medio Oriente,arrastro a amigos de Washington como el propio Saleh,el egipcio Mubarak o el tunecino Ben Ali, q afortunadamente fueron reemplazados por gentes afines.

Pero en Yemen esta Primavera q viene orquestada de fuera se ha empantanado y no hay salida.El dictador Saleh,tras 10 meses de revueltas tuvo q renunciar a su cargo,lo reemplazo su vicepresidente Abd-Rabbu Mausove Hadi, q prometio una transicion trasparente y tranquila,pero se equivoco.

La trasparencia termino en unas elecciones en q Hadi fué el vencedor y unico candidato.La trasparencia tambien beneficio al dictador derrocado, ni él ni su corte gobernante perdieron ninguna de sus prerrogativas,una de ellas no investigar los casos de corrupcion.

Asi q ni trasparencia ni tranquilidad.los muertos se cuentan por miles.El Ejercito no ha podido detener las exigencias de los grupos religiosos q pugnan por el poder.La minoria zadi (47%) y la mayoria suni (53%).

Por su conformacion tribal y el espiritu secesionista del sur ( desde 1967 a 1996) funcionaron escindidas la Republica Popular de Yemen,marxista, y la Republica Arabe de Yemen en el norte,pro-occidental,Yemen tiene graves problemas para su integracion nacional.

Historicamente el poder central nunca ha controlado todo el territorio.A todos estos males hay q sumarle la reciente aparicion de la milicia takfirista agrupados en al Qaeda para la Peninsula arabiga,q a partir del 2012 se ha asentado en las montañas cercanas a la capital,Sana.

El asedio de los integristas de al Zawahri,los atentados y el dejar hacer del presidente de entonces Hadi,obligó a los chiitas houties a abandonar las negociaciones abiertas tras la caida de Saleh no solo a los milicianos takfiries sino al gobierno central.

La lucha de la milicia de houties liderados por Abu Malik al Houthi,provoco en enero la toma dela capital Sana y otras 7 provincias por lo q el presidente Hadi se vio obligado a renunciar.

Para esta fecha tenemos un nuevo y conocido grupo el EI,el Califa siguiendo ordenes de sus creadores,ha dado junto a Libia una particular atencion a la pequeña nacion del sur.El avance de los mercenarios del EI creando provincias no solo en Libia y Yemen,en Nigeria (Boko Haran) Argelia (soldados del califato) Egipto,Afganistan (jorasán) Pakistan y Filipinas no se tiene.

Yemen durante la Guerra Fria formo parte del juego politico internacional con su division norte sur y participa de la trama Saudi-irani.Las potencias occidentales representadas por Arabia Saudi han obligado al expresidente Hadi salir de su dorado exilio y volver como presidente.Hadi se hizo fuerte en Aden y desde alli llamo a sus vecinos del Consejo de Cooperacion del Golfo, q es como decir a EE.UU e Israel para ser socorrido.

Los tres atentados suicidas del viernes a las mezquitas chiitas q provocaron 160 muertos y 350 heridos reindivicados por el EI,hay q adjudicarlo a los saudies.Las relaciones entre el EI y Arabia Saudi son buenas aunque quieran aparentar lo contrario,pertenecen al mismo equipo.

Entre los muertos de las mezquitas houbies se cuentan dos figuras relevantes,el clerigo Al Murtada y Jaled al Madani uno de sus altos dirigentes politicos.

Un dia antes de los atentados aviones atacaron la residencia donde se encontraba Hadi,donde escapo a todo correr escondido debajo de un niqab,ya en un lugar seguro quitandose el velito aviso q sigue siendo el Jefe de Estado Yemeni por Gloria y Gracia de EE.UU.

En Aden murieron 15 personas entre el enfrentamiento entre los houties y hombres del presidente Hadi,cuando estos ultimos intentaron recuperar el aeropuerto de Aden y una base militar proxima.Los hombres de Ansar Allah conquistaron el domingo la ciudad de Taiz la tercera del pais y la puerta hacia el sur.

Por otro lado los Houties se sospecha tienen buenas relaciones con Iran.Es sabido el interes de EE.UU por la importancia estrategica del pais dueño del estrecho de Bab el Mandeb q abre el paso desde el Mar Rojo a Suez y el Mediterraneo a los superpetroleros q vienen desde el Golfo Persico convierten el conflicto yemeni en una cuestion clave de la politica internacional.

El descongelamiento de las relaciones Iran Washington podria dar a la region un perfil diferente.Mientras la agonia del Yemen continua.

Por otro lado los Houties se sospecha tienen buenas relaciones con Iran


----------



## MartinCodax (26 Mar 2015)

NOVEDAD. Nuevo mapa 







Parece ser que los separatistas de Yemen del Sur se han ido ATPC. Por otra parte los bastiones de AQAP/ISIS se reducen, pues el Ejército de Hadi lo ha conquistado...¿O se aliaron? No olvidemos el vínculo común del Gobierno de Yemen y los salafistas (el partido Al Islah)

Ya la costa oriental está bajo control Hothi y es solo cuestión de tiempo para que la estratégica Adén también. Quisiera señalar dos cosas


En los países árabes el control se basa más que nada en ciudades dominadas, dejando enormes espacios desérticos que se asumen están bajo su control. Por lo que, pese a lo que dice el mapa, los Houtíes tienen más territorio útil que el Ejército
Los Houties en una entrevista a Yemen Times dejaron claro que si bien admiran a Irán y son chiitas, no van a imponer un régimen clerical, dado que los chiies en Yemen son minoría frente a los suníes Al-Bukhaiti to the Yemen Times:
Anteriormente dije que los PetroGolfos (Arabia Saudí, Marruecos, etc.) intentan contener a los Houties por motivos religiosos (chiies vs sunnies) y geopoliticos (influencia iraní) Sin embargo, diría que hay más motivaciones, los houties buscan ante todo justicia social, fin de la corrupción, etc. Esto que quiere decir? Que si no son contenidos, esa chispa revolucionaria podría contagiarse a Arabia Saudí, Omán, Qatar, etc. y pondría en serios aprietos a los déspotas que tienen por reyezuelos Al-Bukhaiti to the Yemen Times:

Y otra novedad, Israel se une a la party yemení!
Cazas israelÃ­es participan en intervenciÃ³n militar en Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Wein (26 Mar 2015)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Estas invasiones son sanas o que? Si hubiese sido Irán la invasora, la que se habría montado.



Todo es relativo. El caso es similar al del ISIS en Irak o al de Siria. Iran "invadió" Irak y Siria "a su manera" para apoyar al régimen aliado.

Los saudies hacen lo mismo, "invadir" para apoyar un régimen aliado. De forma más estrepitosa que Irán pero veremos si con la misma efectividad. Va a ser que no


----------



## delhierro (26 Mar 2015)

Dicen que es un helicoptero Saudi derribado por los yemenies. 

El video al menos no suena de otros conflictos, es posible que sea cierto.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202470370200673&set=vb.1837089745&type=2&theater


----------



## Wein (26 Mar 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Si la OTAN envia armas a los rebeldes-nazis maidaneros de Ucrania que derribaron al gobierno legitimo,
> ¿que impide a Rusia enviar armas a los rebeldes yemenis que tambien pretenden tener su maidan contra el regimen actual de Yemen?



Rusia le va a enviar los S-300 que están esperando Irán y Siria.

Hoy no mañaaaana.


----------



## Wein (26 Mar 2015)

*_* dijo:


> El Régimen de Siria esta en el poder desde antes de los Ayatolas en Iran
> 
> S-300 valen mierda en la practica los misiles balísticos es lo mas importante, en el 2006 Hezbollah no tenia aviones no tenia SAMs pero tenían cohetes que le dieron a Israel en la madre.



También Gadafi estaba antes, y con Gadafi si fue relevante el ataque aéreo para derrocarlo.

El régimen de Siria habría caido hace tiempo sin el apoyo de Irán.

Los S-300 valdrán o no pero Irán los compró y Rusia no los envió.


----------



## Vize (26 Mar 2015)

Wein dijo:


> También Gadafi estaba antes, y con Gadafi si fue relevante el ataque aéreo para derrocarlo.
> 
> El régimen de Siria habría caido hace tiempo sin el apoyo de Irán.
> 
> Los S-300 valdrán o no pero Irán los compró y Rusia no los envió.



ya y si hubiesen recibido los s-300 te lo iban a contar a ti, al pis, a la cnn y Netanyahu


----------



## Sancho Panza (26 Mar 2015)

Esa parte del planeta que hoy se llama *Yemen*, es un avispero desde antes que *Mahoma decidiera dejar de beber alcohol*... ::

Así que quienes crean que esto se soluciona con dejar caer bombas desde el joystick de un avión, y unos suministros de armas a unos barbudos, que vayan preparándose para una Somalia 2.0, o un Afganistán.

Ya hice algún comentario sobre la situación de Arabia Saudí, que ya hace un par de años colegas que trabajaban en ese país en temas de infraestructuras prefirieron irse, uno de ellos a Angola (que ya es decir), porque *era un caos en muchos aspectos*, en temas burocráticos, logísticos, etc...

Que era un país para que un envío de material fuera descargado en un puerto había que engrasar voluntades, y así constantemente, en el transporte, etc, con unas demoras inasumibles.

Además en *Arabia Saudí ningún nativo trabaja*, no tienen esa noción del trabajo que se tiene en otras culturas, y para colmo *expulsan a los que trabajaban de verdad*, sin contemplar las consecuencias:

*Arabia Saudita expulsa 4 millones de inmigrantes*
Arabia Saudita expulsa 4 millones de inmigrantes

*La decisión saudí de expulsar a cientos de miles de inmigrantes inquieta la región*
La decisión saudí de expulsar a cientos de miles de inmigrantes inquieta la región | Internacional | EL PAÍS


Probablemente esas *expulsiones están "engordando" el demonio* que se va a tragar el régimen yemení, y por ampliación *comprometerá la estabilidad de Arabia Saudí*.

No sé si de forma deliberada o no, pero no tengo la menor duda de que esto salpicará a Arabia Saudí, y las consecuencias van a ser globales.


----------



## Wein (27 Mar 2015)

Vize dijo:


> ya y si hubiesen recibido los s-300 te lo iban a contar a ti, al pis, a la cnn y Netanyahu



Rusia está, o estaba hasta hace poco, denunciada ante un tribunal internacional por no cumplir ese contrato con Irán. Lo he visto en RT:rolleye:


----------



## Jhosef (27 Mar 2015)

> Puede ser teatro una cosa es lo que dicen otra es lo que hacen.
> 
> Oficialmente los putitianos en el este de Ucrania solo tienen palos y piedras, debajo de cuerda les pasan de todo incluyendo SAMs sofisticados con que derribaron el avión civil de Malasia.



*SI que tienen s-300 *


----------



## Jhosef (27 Mar 2015)

> Es una copia desarrollada en Iran con especificaciones desconocidas.
> 
> Puede ser simplemente de puro plástico.



*No puedes hacer ingeniera inversa si no tienes unos ejemplares para estudiarlo y desmontarlo
El objetivo de la ingeniería inversa es obtener información o un diseño a partir de un producto, con el fin de determinar de qué está hecho, qué lo hace funcionar y cómo fue fabricado,La ingeniería inversa es un método de resolución. Aplicar ingeniería inversa a algo supone profundizar en el estudio de su funcionamiento, hasta el punto de que podamos llegar a entender, modificar y mejorar dicho modo de funcionamiento, mínimo necesitas 1 ejemplar*


----------



## Wein (27 Mar 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Si Yemen esta en conflicto desde los años 60s - Pero es la primera vez en decadas que Arabia Saudita interviene directamente con sus propias fuerzas, hay probabilidad de que se estrellen bien feo.
> 
> Iran por su parte no necesita que nadie le suministre nada ellos producen sus propias armas ofensivas, producen una versión de ATGM copia del TOW de USA llamado Toophan Toophan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Rusia apenas le ha vendido armas a Irán las armas rusas que puedan tener los iranis lo han conseguido de otros paises como Siria

La URSS fue enemigo natural de Irán con el Sha y con los ayatolás. Iran y Rusia no van a ser aliados nunca.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2015)

Se confirma, durante la noche, asalto houthi al campamento de Al Jabri, en la región de Jizan al sur de Arabia Saudi.

Este lugar, según cuentan, ya en 2009 fue tomado en otras refriegas fronterizas.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 08:06 ----------

Hay que decir, también, que Asir, Jizan y Najran no son, precisamente, son muy Pro- Saudita. Ya que son yemeníes étnicos, muchos ismaelitas Zaydi y muy suyos


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (27 Mar 2015)

00:38 GMT. Grupos armados de las milicias hutíes han atacado las posiciones del ejército de Riad en la frontera entre Yemen y Arabia Saudita, informa RIA Novosti.

23:05 GMT. Las fuerzas navales lideradas por Arabia Saudita han empezado a bloquear el estrecho de Mandeb, que comunica el mar Rojo con el golfo de Adén, según el diario 'Al-Ahram'.

19:04 GMT. Una explosión muy fuerte ha tenido lugar en Saná, la capital de Yemen, informó la agencia AFP sin mencionar otros detalles.

18:48 GMT. Marruecos decide proporcionar cualquier apoyo a la coalición de los Estados árabes en Yemen, informa la Cancillería del país.

18:21 GMT. Arabia Saudita aún no planea iniciar una operación militar terrestre en Yemen, pero sus tropas estarán preparadas, informa Al Arabiya.

17:21 GMT. Los jefes de las cancillerías de los Estados árabes han acordado el proyecto de la resolución sobre la formación de unas Fuerzas Armadas unidas.


17:12 GMT. La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita lanza nuevos ataques en Yemen, según funcionarios locales.

17: 02 GMT. El portavoz del presidente ruso, Dmitri Peskov, ha expresado que Moscú está seriamente preocupada por el desarrollo de la situación en Yemen.


----------



## Marchamaliano (27 Mar 2015)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> 00:38 GMT. Grupos armados de las milicias hutíes han atacado las posiciones del ejército de Riad en la frontera entre Yemen y Arabia Saudita, informa RIA Novosti.
> 
> 23:05 GMT. Las fuerzas navales lideradas por Arabia Saudita han empezado a bloquear el estrecho de Mandeb, que comunica el mar Rojo con el golfo de Adén, según el diario 'Al-Ahram'.
> 
> ...



Parece que los auténticos revolucionarios moriscos eran los Huties por el empeño que tienen en acabar con ellos, lo demás cuentos de la CIA. Bien


----------



## ELotro (27 Mar 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Dicen que es un helicoptero Saudi derribado por los yemenies.
> 
> El video al menos no suena de otros conflictos, es posible que sea cierto.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202470370200673&set=vb.1837089745&type=2&theater



Hola.

Es un Mi-17 como este:







Helo de fabricación rusa y que no existe en el arsenal saudí, por lo tanto ese video no es yemen, o al menos ese helo no es Saudí. Seguramente sea Siria.

El arsenal Saudí se compone casi exclusivamente de material USA, siendo al menos todos sus helos de ataque yanquis, como los Kiowa y Apache.
 
Un saludo.


----------



## Debunker (27 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Parece que los auténticos revolucionarios moriscos eran los Huties por el empeño que tienen en acabar con ellos, lo demás cuentos de la CIA. Bien



Lo que he podido saber es que os huties (sunis moderados) ubicados al norte de Yemen controlan las principales ciudades de Yemen, incluida su capital Sanaá, y el norte del país, el sur está controlado en una mínima parte por el gobierno que salió y por Al Qaeda y el ISIS, pero la coalición árabe lucha contra los huties y le hacen un gran favor a Al Qaeda y el ISIS, en caso de que derroquen a los huties, se encontrarán con un enemigo mayor y bien fortalecido, pero quien sabe quizá es eso lo que quieren.


----------



## Wein (27 Mar 2015)

Los huties son chiitas no sunitas.


----------



## Debunker (27 Mar 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Los huties son chiitas no sunitas.



acabo de darme cuenta de mi error y he vuelto al foro para corregirlo, gracias por hacerlo por mí.


----------



## Marchamaliano (27 Mar 2015)

Primera Día de la Batalla Hutíes Se apoderan de Tanques Saudíes - 26 Marzo 2015

‪#‎VÍDEO‬! 500 Internal Server Error


----------



## Jhosef (27 Mar 2015)

> Primera Día de la Batalla Hutíes Se apoderan de Tanques Saudíes - 26 Marzo 2015



*No se ve en enlace*


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Primera Día de la Batalla Hutíes Se apoderan de Tanques Saudíes - 26 Marzo 2015
> 
> ‪#‎VÍDEO‬! 500 Internal Server Error



¿Será este?
Yemen - Primera DÃ­a de la Batalla HutÃ­es Se apoderan de tanques SaudÃ­es - 26 Marzo 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Jhosef (27 Mar 2015)

> ¿Será este?



*Estos son peores que los Ucropitecus*


----------



## Debunker (27 Mar 2015)

Egipto obliga o persigue a naves iranies a abondonar el puerto de Aden, o sea que Yemen a este paso, se va a convertir en una gran guerra regional a las puestas de Europa.

Bad Request

y dos grandes buques de guerra de EEUU, se posicionan en el mar rojo,

US Warships in Red Sea Ready to Respond in Yemen - CENTCOM / Sputnik International

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 11:38 ----------

repito uno de los enlaces que no funcionan, es prensa israelí.

Bad Request


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Mar 2015)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Será este?
> Yemen - Primera DÃ*a de la Batalla HutÃ*es Se apoderan de tanques SaudÃ*es - 26 Marzo 2015 - YouTube



¿Empiezan así? ya se puede dar por perdido Arabia Saudí, es una invitación a derribar la monarquía petrolera.


----------



## Debunker (27 Mar 2015)

nada, sigue igual, de los israelíes tenía que ser.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2015)

Fuentes del Ministerio de salud en Sanaa cuentan, al menos, 39 civiles muertos en primer día de ataques aéreos Sauditas:

*Quien controla qué*:


----------



## Le Truhan (27 Mar 2015)

Parece que va a ser una guerra que va a dar bastante de si, es un lugar estrategico, hay mucha pobreza y las cosas han de cambiar.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (27 Mar 2015)

09:10 GMT. Tres civiles mueren y diez resultan heridos en un ataque aéreo de la coalición a un mercado de la provincia yemení de Saad.

09:01 GMT. Desde el comienzo de la ofensiva militar liderada por Arabia Saudita, basada en bombardeos aéreos a las posiciones de los rebeldes hutíes en Yemen, han muerto 39 civiles, informa AFP citando al Ministerio de Salud yemení.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 12:23 ----------

Los árabes declaran la guerra a Irán en Yemen

Los árabes declaran la guerra a Irán en Yemen | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## ELotro (27 Mar 2015)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Será este?
> Yemen - Primera DÃ*a de la Batalla HutÃ*es Se apoderan de tanques SaudÃ*es - 26 Marzo 2015 - YouTube



Este vídeo si que puede ser Yemen.

El vehículo que parece que han capturado los Huties no es ni un tanque ni un autopropulsado es un vehículo-grua M578 como el de esta foto:







M578 Light Recovery Vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Este vehículo de fabricación USA sí esta en el arsenal Saudí y lo que vemos al principio del vídeo son M113 y un Bradley, también presentes en la FFAA saudies.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alcazar (27 Mar 2015)

ELotro dijo:


> Este vídeo si que puede ser Yemen.
> 
> El vehículo que parece que han capturado los Huties no es ni un tanque ni un autopropulsado es un vehículo-grua M578 como el de esta foto:
> 
> ...



Lo tienen tapado para que parezca un cañon? :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (27 Mar 2015)

11:39 GMT. El Kremlin ha comunicado que Vladimir Putin, en una conversación con el primer ministro israelí Benjamín Netanyahu, hizo hincapié en la importancia de intensificar los esfuerzos para lograr una solución pacífica y duradera en Yemen.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Mar 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Lo tienen tapado para que parezca un cañon? :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Con la cantidad de polvo que se levantará en esos secarrales se puede joder la maquinaria.


----------



## peste bubónica (27 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


>



En principio los Houthis están ya entrando en Adén y ya han tomado la región de Lahj, con lo que ese mapa debe de estar desactualizado. En teoría los houthis controlan muchos más territorios al sur de los que ahí salen.

Los leales a Hadi prácticamente ya sólo estarían en el área más oriental de yemen, junto a la frontera con Oman.

Al-Subaihi captured and Lahj falls as Houthis move on Aden |*Yemen Times


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2015)

En Aden y aledaños, continúan los combates entre Houthis y las milicias pro-Hadi a las cuales estarían apoyando recién llegadas tropas egipcias y saudíes a la ciudad.

En el norte, la artillería antiaérea houthi habría derribado dos drones saudíes sobre la ciudad de Saada.

Así mismo, llegan noticias sobre el avance de los Houthis en el Sur de Arabia Saudi, donde habrían tomado hasta un total de 25 localidades (abandonadas previamente, me dicen), que se suman a la comentada anteriormente de Al Jabri. En esta movida, cuentan una treintena de muertos sauditas.

En la prensa iraní da a entender que, si continua la escalada, los houthis harán uso de la artillería pesada contra Arabia Saudí. 

Como corolario, me hago eco de una interrelación con pronóstico, por parte de personal que entiende algo de estas cosas: 

Las negociaciones nucleares con Irán deberán finalizar el 31 de Marzo.
Esta guerra ( aunque se alargue en el tiempo ) se decidirá en los próximos ¿ 5 días?

Nada es casualité...:


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (27 Mar 2015)

13:35 GMT. El ministro de Exteriores yemení, Riad Yasin, ha afirmado que el diálogo con los hutíes es todavía posible en condiciones favorables.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2015)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> ... en condiciones favorables.



*
En condiciones favorables ¿Para quien?*

Porque SaudiArabia announced:"End of "phase1 of de operations, contributing in defeating Houthis and d return of legitimit power to P. Hadi."

¿Qué han derrotado a los Houthis? 
¿Qué va a retornar al Hadi? * ¿?*


----------



## mmm (27 Mar 2015)

off topic: Mazuste, ¿eres español? Tienes una forma curiosa de escribir


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 3 min Hace 3 minutos

BREAKING: Iranian Major General Qasem #Soleimani, is apparently on his way to #Yemen - @BBCArabic
*
BREAKING: Iraní mayor general Qasem #Soleimani, esta al parecer en camino a #yemen - @BBCArabic


----------



## porAllíResopla (27 Mar 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 3 min Hace 3 minutos
> 
> BREAKING: Iranian Major General Qasem #Soleimani, is apparently on his way to #Yemen - @BBCArabic
> *
> BREAKING: Iraní mayor general Qasem #Soleimani, esta al parecer en camino a #yemen - @BBCArabic



A este hombre le gusta estar al pie del cañón siempre. Tiene algo en la mirada que infunde respeto.


----------



## Jhosef (27 Mar 2015)

> A este hombre le gusta estar al pie del cañón siempre. Tiene algo en la mirada que infunde respeto.



*Los follacabras la han liado no sabe con quien se enfrentan*


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2015)

Por vez primera, los vez Houthis cruzan la frontera Albaida en la provincia de Shabwah con una encarnizada lucha en la ciudad de Bayhan.

Shabwa esta bajo control total de AlQaeda pero en Abiyan dicho control se reparte entre los leales a Hadi y el grupo yihadista.






*Ammar Al-Aulaqi*

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 19:07 ----------




Jhosef dijo:


> *Los follacabras la han liado no sabe con quien se enfrentan*



*
Parece que no es cierto. Solaiman se fue de Tikrit por decisión del gobierno iraquí, a petición de los USAnos, por no ser partidario del planteamiento imperial.*


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado 
Ian56 @Ian56789 *·* 4 h Hace 4 horas 
Saudis, Allies Plan Massive Invasion of Yemen 150,000 Saudi Troops, Unknown Number of Egyptians Mass on #Yemen Border 

http://news.antiwar.com/2015/03/26/saudis-allies-plan-massive-invasion-of-yemen/*…








*Saudíes, aliados plan de invasión masiva de Yemen 

150.000 tropas saudíes, Desconocido del Número de egipcios en Yemen Fronteriza *





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
26 de marzo 2015
por Jason Ditz

Una guerra aérea que está ya tomando su tol l en la población civil de la capital yemení de Sanaa es sólo el comienzo, ya que Arabia Saudita está telegrafiar su invasión terrestre planificada de Yemen, y promocionando el número de aliados árabes sunitas que se va a lo largo. 

Los últimos informes son que algunas de 150.000 tropas terrestres saudíes se han amasado a lo largo de su frontera con Yemen, junto con artillería pesada. Egipto también confirmó un número no revelado de tropas en los buques de transporte frente a la costa de Yemen, que se unirán a la invasión. 

Egipto no está solo en unirse a la guerra, como un número de otras naciones árabes sunitas están involucrados según informes, con un ojo en la lucha contra los chiítas huthis, que controlan la capital de Saná. 

En la actualidad, Arabia Saudita y Egipto se confirmó que la ayuda de Bahrein, Qatar, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Kuwait, Jordania, Marruecos y Sudán. También hay informes de gobierno de Libia que dan su aprobación, aunque es poco probable que contribuir con tropas y medios estatales saudíes también afirmaron Pakistán como parte de la coalición. 

La noticia de la guerra hizo que el precio del aceite de salto, ya que mientras en sí Yemen no es un gran productor, Arabia Saudita es, y su propia producción de petróleo se centra en el territorio de su minoría chiíta. Si la lucha se extiende a la costa de Yemen podría también poner en peligro los carriles principales de envío. 

Las autoridades saudíes ya están tratando de minimizar el alcance de la guerra, diciendo que no tienen intención de ocupar el 100% Yemen, sino sólo combaten una guerra grande y debilitan los huthis con la esperanza de que el presidente Hadi, quien renunció en enero, lo hará tomar de nuevo. 

Eso parece poco probable, con Hadi haber huido del país ayer en la cara de una ofensiva menor Houthi. El impacto inmediato más probable de la intervención saudí será envalentonando las fuerzas islamistas suníes en el país, al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP) e ISIS, y les da una ventaja en la ampliación de su territorio.


----------



## Wein (27 Mar 2015)

Debunker dijo:


> Egipto obliga o persigue a naves iranies a abondonar el puerto de Aden, o sea que Yemen a este paso, se va a convertir en una gran guerra regional a las puestas de Europa.
> 
> ]



Se nota que tienes ganas de utilizar tu bunker pero no va a pasar nada grave. Esto de Yemen servirá para dejarle claro a Arabia Saudi que mas le vale estarse quietos, dejarse de ambiciones imperialistas y dedicarse a vender petróleo y a vivir la vida si no quieren perderlo todo.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 20:30 ----------




Harman dijo:


> Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 3 min Hace 3 minutos
> 
> BREAKING: Iranian Major General Qasem #Soleimani, is apparently on his way to #Yemen - @BBCArabic
> *



Esa noticia debe ser falsa.


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2015)

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
مايا-Maya @Mayyish  · 46 min Hace 46 minutos

#Nasrallah: *laughs* where is the Saudi army, obviously they dont fight, they use the pakistanis, and jordanians etc.. they will not succeed
*
#Nasrallah: * Risas * ¿dónde está el ejército saudí, obviamente ellos no pelean, utilizan los paquistaníes y los jordanos, etc .. no van a tener éxito


----------



## Jhosef (27 Mar 2015)

> #Nasrallah: * Risas * ¿dónde está el ejército saudí, obviamente ellos no pelean, utilizan los paquistaníes y los jordanos, etc .. no van a tener éxito



*Joder por lo menos contratar a unos mercenarios mejores esa gente no vale ni para inmolarse*


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2015)

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
كريم @ArabSecularist · 53 min Hace 53 minutos

#Nasrallah: Saudi Arabia is simply afraid because the Yemenis are now their own people and Saudi Arabia simply can't stand that.
*
#Nasrallah: Arabia Saudita es simplemente miedo porque los yemeníes están ahora a su propia gente y Arabia Saudita simplemente no puede soportarlo.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 21:24 ----------

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
كريم @ArabSecularist · 55 min Hace 55 minutos

#Nasrallah: All Arab people MUST listen, especially the Saudi people - the real reason for this war is because Saudi Arabia LOST in Yemen.
*
#Nasrallah: Todos los pueblos árabes deben escuchar, especialmente el pueblo saudí - la verdadera razón de esta guerra se debe a que Arabia Saudita ha perdido en Yemen.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 21:26 ----------

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
كريم @ArabSecularist  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

#Nasrallah: Let's hear the truth, no? Who funded the suicide bombs in Iraq? That killed Sunnis, Shias, Kurds, etc..? Saudi intelligence.
*
#Nasrallah: Vamos a escuchar la verdad, ¿no? ¿Quién financia las bombas suicidas en Irak? Que mataron a los suníes, chiíes, kurdos, etc ..? *Inteligencia saudí*.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 21:29 ----------

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
كريم @ArabSecularist · 1 h Hace 1 hora

#Nasrallah: Saudi regime mentality doesn't know what a "people" are? They don't understand popular legitimacy. Everyone's a sheep to them.
*
#Nasrallah: Mentalidad régimen saudí no sabe lo que un "pueblo" son? Ellos no entienden la legitimidad popular. *Todo el mundo es rebaño para ellos*.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 21:30 ----------

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
كريم @ArabSecularist  · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Nasrallah: You sold Palestine to the Israelis and the US! You claim to protect Arabs? What happened to the Arabs in Palestine?
*
#Nasrallah: Usted vende Palestina a los israelíes y los EE.UU.! Usted reclama para proteger los árabes? ¿Qué pasó con los árabes en Palestina?

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 21:32 ----------

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
كريم @ArabSecularist · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Nasrallah: Palestine was suffering since 1948 - Lebanon was suffering since 1982; we heard nothing from you. No coalition. Nothing.
*
#Nasrallah: Palestina sufría desde 1948 - Líbano sufría desde 1982; no escuchamos nada de usted. No coalición. *Nada*.


----------



## anarcosindicalista (27 Mar 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
> Ian56 @Ian56789 *·* 4 h Hace 4 horas
> Saudis, Allies Plan Massive Invasion of Yemen 150,000 Saudi Troops, Unknown Number of Egyptians Mass on #Yemen Border
> 
> ...



*

Mientras los saudies hacen mucho ruido y pocas nueces, los yemenies no pierden el tiempo con palabras y pasan a la accion.

Tropas yemenies toman un puesto de control fronterizo. Aqui en una foto con vehiculos capturados.











*


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Mar 2015)

¿Veis factible una "primavera árabe" en Arabia Saudí? Supongo que la población chii en Arabia no se va a quedar quieta...


----------



## anarcosindicalista (27 Mar 2015)

Estos yemenies cada vez se van pareciendo mas a los novorusos. Otro avioncito al suelo. Por lo que parece el piloto es de nacionalidad sudanesa.

@BaFana3
Breaking in #Yemen : Fighter jet shot down in Bani Hushaish district of capital Sanaa. Sudanese pilot in custody. twitter.com/Yt_tv/status/5…


----------



## Debunker (27 Mar 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Se nota que tienes ganas de utilizar tu bunker pero no va a pasar nada grave. Esto de Yemen servirá para dejarle claro a Arabia Saudi que mas le vale estarse quietos, dejarse de ambiciones imperialistas y dedicarse a vender petróleo y a vivir la vida si no quieren perderlo todo.
> 
> Me tranquiliza lo que dices, pero Yemen parece el lugar donde todos descargan paranoias, frustraciones, cabreo, fanatismo ....si aparte de lo que hay dentro de yemen que es de locos, Arabia Saudit es apoyada por 9 países, incluido Marruecos que no se que se le ha perdido en Yemen, EEUU encantando, Israel lo estará celebrando y se involucrará sobre todo por Irán, si el camino a Irán pasaba por Damasco y no se ha conseguido, ahora parece que pasa por Saná, Rusia con Irán supongo y Siria nada puede hacer, ya tiene bastante con lo suyo, pero algo aportará, todos, arrastrarán a otros al conflicto, en fín una locura tan complicada que no se si sabrán quien es el enemigo en un campo de batalla. No recuerdo a nivel histórico una situación tan complicada como esta.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2015)

La invasión terrestre de Yemen se hará de rogar, comenzará en 48 horas según el periódico egipcio: 
*El-Shorouk.*
*
Lo que puede ser el derribo de avión sudanés:*
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Sl05vToZ99w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Lepsink (28 Mar 2015)

Y cual es el acuifero ahora?


----------



## Wein (28 Mar 2015)

Debunker dijo:


> Wein dijo:
> 
> 
> > Se nota que tienes ganas de utilizar tu bunker pero no va a pasar nada grave. Esto de Yemen servirá para dejarle claro a Arabia Saudi que mas le vale estarse quietos, dejarse de ambiciones imperialistas y dedicarse a vender petróleo y a vivir la vida si no quieren perderlo todo.
> ...


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2015)

No falta ninguno en la bacanal imperial. 
Los iraníes dicen que hay cazas israelíes participando en el ataque a Yemen:
*http://t.co/DKfRWkWNqf*


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (28 Mar 2015)

¿Ande andará la ONU?...

Osea que puedes invadir, aniquilar un pais soberano si eres "amigüito" de los USAnos&Israel...

Pero que falta para que los paises "serios" manden a tomar por culo, a esta inútil y costosa Organización radicada en "Nueba Llork"


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2015)

Comienza la destrucción de infraestructuras civiles en Yemen....como en Libia, Siria, Gaza, Iraq .....


----------



## Debunker (28 Mar 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Debunker dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo máximo que puede pasar es que Yemen vuelva al estatus anterior. No veo que pueda afectar en nada a Irán. A Irán podía afectarle lo del ISIS este verano pero se solucionó.
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Mar 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Veis factible una "primavera árabe" en Arabia Saudí? Supongo que la población chii en Arabia no se va a quedar quieta...



NO, con perdón, una revolución primaveral en Arabia Saudí sería ahogada en sangre sin que los medios dijeran ni pío, tomo como referencia lo ocurrido en Barein.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NO, con perdón, una revolución primaveral en Arabia Saudí sería ahogada en sangre sin que los medios dijeran ni pío, tomo como referencia lo ocurrido en Barein.



De producirse una revuelta beduina, (los Saud son solo 14.000), las fuerzas usanas estacionadas en el pais, ocuparian inmediatamente la zona petrolifera.


----------



## nominefi (28 Mar 2015)

en teoria, y digo en teoria, no que esté o deje de estar de acuerdo con nada ni con nadie, sólo pregunto para ponerme en situación.

En Yemen no está bombardeando todo dios para restablecer el regimen anterior derrocado por las armas?. Vamos, ayudando al anterior gobierno?

Otra cosa es que a este regimen anterior se le ayude y a otros no por intereses occidentales y tal.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2015)

nominefi dijo:


> en teoria, y digo en teoria, no que esté o deje de estar de acuerdo con nada ni con nadie, sólo pregunto para ponerme en situación.
> 
> En Yemen no está bombardeando todo dios para restablecer el regimen anterior derrocado por las armas?. Vamos, ayudando al anterior gobierno?
> 
> Otra cosa es que a este regimen anterior se le ayude y a otros no por intereses occidentales y tal.



Yemen siempre ha sido un protectorado encubierto de Arabia Saudi, en principio Yemen del Norte, que era una monarquia, luego, con la anexión de Yemen del Sur, antigua colonia británica, el dominio saudita se extendió a todo el pais. Los Saud siempre han colocado y quitado gobiernos. Al parecer, los Houtis son enemigos de los Saud, asi que....


----------



## nominefi (28 Mar 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yemen siempre ha sido un protectorado encubierto de Arabia Saudi, en principio Yemen del Norte, que era una monarquia, luego, con la anexión de Yemen del Sur, antigua colonia británica, el dominio saudita se extendió a todo el pais. Los Saud siempre han colocado y quitado gobiernos. Al parecer, los Houtis son enemigos de los Saud, asi que....



Gracas Zhu, pero no contestas mi pregunta. Lo que quiero saber es si había un gobierno y hubo un golpe de estado que lo expulsó del poder. 
No quiero saber si era legítimo por asi decirlo o no, o corrupto o lo que sea. Está claro que sería una marioneta usana, pero el hecho de que haya habido un golpe de estado va a dar legitimidad a la comunidad internacional (OTAN y colegas) a hacer lo que están haciendo, porque es su escattergoris.

Es decir, aqui pasó lo mismo que en Ucrania (independientemente de la historia de los paises) pero en un lado se apoya una cosa y en otra la contraria? en un sitio se ayuda al gobierno y en otro a los golpistas?

Por otro lado, todos estos frentes que tienen abiertos los usanos, cuanto les está costando? porque tienen unos cuantos frentes abiertos, les falta uno en sudamérica, una pena que Mexico no reciba unos aviones con ayuda humanitaria :fiufiu:


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2015)

La coalición ha debido perder, ayer, 1 dron, 1 Mig29 y 1 F-15 y fueron capturados 1 piloto sudanés + 3 tripulantes de tanque saudí.

Las tropas leales al ex Presidente de Yemen, Saleh y los Houthis consolidan su control sobre el puerto de Adén, a pesar delos ataques de Arabia saudita.
*Muhammad Ali*







☮ Ümit Kabuli ☮


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2015)

nominefi dijo:


> Gracas Zhu, pero no contestas mi pregunta. Lo que quiero saber es si había un gobierno y hubo un golpe de estado que lo expulsó del poder.
> No quiero saber si era legítimo por asi decirlo o no, o corrupto o lo que sea. Está claro que sería una marioneta usana, pero el hecho de que haya habido un golpe de estado va a dar legitimidad a la comunidad internacional (OTAN y colegas) a hacer lo que están haciendo, porque es su escattergoris.
> 
> Es decir, aqui pasó lo mismo que en Ucrania (independientemente de la historia de los paises) pero en un lado se apoya una cosa y en otra la contraria? en un sitio se ayuda al gobierno y en otro a los golpistas?
> ...



Dentro del avispero yemeni, eso no dejan de ser detalles. El problema usano es la caida en picado de la producción de crudo, he dicho crudo, no "liquidos". USA necesita controlar directamente todo pozo petrolífero existente sobre la superdicie del planeta. Cuando la producción caiga por debajo del punto de no retorno, las transacciones comerciales importarán una merde, solo importará el control directo. Esto no es nuevo, ya he comentado en otros hilos el plan de 1974 de controlar directamente la zona petrolífera saudi, dejando el resto de la península a los cabileños. Si eso sucediese, es decir, si los Saud cayesen y surgiese un estado beduino contrario a los intereses yanquis, los pozos correrian serio peligro.


----------



## nominefi (28 Mar 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Dentro del avispero yemeni, eso no dejan de ser detalles. El problema usano es la caida en picado de la producción de crudo, he dicho crudo, no "liquidos". USA necesita controlar directamente todo pozo petrolífero existente sobre la superdicie del planeta. Cuando la producción caiga por debajo del punto de no retorno, las transacciones comerciales importarán una merde, solo importará el control directo. Esto no es nuevo, ya he comentado en otros hilos el plan de 1974 de controlar directamente la zona petrolífera saudi, dejando el resto de la península a los cabileños. Si eso sucediese, es decir, si los Saud cayesen y surgiese un estado beduino contrario a los intereses yanquis, los pozos correrian serio peligro.



son detalles y entiendo tu postura, pero no me acabo de explicar para que me entiendas. Mi pregunta, que es directa y se responde con si o no, tiene el objeto de saber si esto nos lo pueden vender como ayuda a un gobierno contra unos golpistas que intentan tomar el poder con las armas.
Entiendo que el resto del conflicto tengan unos objetivos más complejos, pero mi pregunta es esa.

Los usanos no están muy felices con su mierdafracking, leo por ahí que practicmante tienen que tirar el petroleo,que ya no saben donde meterlo::


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2015)

nominefi dijo:


> son detalles y entiendo tu postura, pero no me acabo de explicar para que me entiendas. Mi pregunta, que es directa y se responde con si o no, tiene el objeto de saber si esto nos lo pueden vender como ayuda a un gobierno contra unos golpistas que intentan tomar el poder con las armas.
> Entiendo que el resto del conflicto tengan unos objetivos más complejos, pero mi pregunta es esa.
> 
> Los usanos no están muy felices con su mierdafracking, leo por ahí que practicmante tienen que tirar el petroleo,que ya no saben donde meterlo::



Si, se podria considerar un golpe de estado técnicamente. Pero dado que los Houties han sido considerados como parte beligerante y existian conversaciones para una "transición" ordenada, nada es blanco o negro, por supuestos que USA y sus instrumentos pueden usar ese pretexto, pero como decia El Gran Timonel, "El poder está en la punta de los fusiles" 
Por cierto, plano de Aden, gentileza de Cuerpos de Elite, tomo 3


----------



## nominefi (28 Mar 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, se podria considerar un golpe de estado técnicamente. Pero dado que los Houties han sido considerados como parte beligerante y existian conversaciones para una "transición" ordenada, nada es blanco o negro, por supuestos que USA y sus instrumentos pueden usar ese pretexto, pero como decia El Gran Timonel, "El poder está en la punta de los fusiles"
> Por cierto, plano de Aden, gentileza de Cuerpos de Elite, tomo 3



Esa quería saber, porque cuando se pregunta donde está la ONU, la respuesta es que están defendiendo un gobierno legítimo de un golpe de estado. Obviamente sabemos que no es asi y sobre todo que sólo es así cuando ellos quieren, porque como digo, en una situación como Ucrania, han hecho justo lo contrario en la misma situación, es más, el gobierno de Yanukovich era democrático y el de Yemen no lo se,pero dudo que fuera elegido por el pueblo.

Lo que me jode es que hablas de esto en la sobremesa y te dan palos hasta en el cielo de la boca a base de mentiras y manipulaciones.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2015)

nominefi dijo:


> Esa quería saber, porque cuando se pregunta donde está la ONU, la respuesta es que están defendiendo un gobierno legítimo de un golpe de estado. Obviamente sabemos que no es asi y sobre todo que sólo es así cuando ellos quieren, porque como digo, en una situación como Ucrania, han hecho justo lo contrario en la misma situación, es más, el gobierno de Yanukovich era democrático y el de Yemen no lo se,pero dudo que fuera elegido por el pueblo.
> 
> Lo que me jode es que hablas de esto en la sobremesa y te dan palos hasta en el cielo de la boca a base de mentiras y manipulaciones.



En este caso, no se pueden aplicar los estandares occidentales de legitimidad gubernamental, puesto que el pais se basa en un delicado equilibrio tribal. En cuanto a hablar de esto con G- ....la ilustración siempre fue privilegio de pocos.


----------



## Wein (28 Mar 2015)

Debunker dijo:


> Wein dijo:
> 
> 
> > En mi pueblo dicen, "para tí la perra gorda", o sea que no discuto, pero yo sigo pensando que lo de yemen es demencial, sobre todo porque hasta ahora en OM no ha habido una coalición tan grande de países árabes para atacar un país tan pobre y todos esos países tienen sus poblaciones divididas y con el IS y Al Qaeda armados y posicionados, un avispero que se incrementará con Israel que hará todo lo posible por involucrar a Irán, es más fácil que en yemen salte la chispa de una gran guerra regional, por sus vecinos, que en Ucrania cuyos vecinos son más recatados por eso de pertenecer al mundo Occidental
> ...


----------



## Vize (28 Mar 2015)

Los bareiníes han salido este viernes a las calles de diferentes ciudades del país para condenar los ataques liderados por Arabia Saudí contra Yemen, y la participación de las Fuerzas Aéreas de su país en estas ofensivas.

Los que se opongan a la política del Gobierno de Baréin y su decisión de participar en la intervención militar en Yemen, serán arrestados.
Las manifestaciones se han organizado a pesar de que el Ministerio del Interior de Baréin, tras declarar su participación en la operación antiyemení, ha advertido a sus ciudadanos y partidos políticos que eviten cualquier protesta al respecto.

“Los que se opongan a la política del Gobierno de Baréin y su decisión de participar en la intervención militar en Yemen, serán arrestados”, ha expresado un comunicado lanzado por el Ministerio al respecto.

BareinÃ­es condenan ataques liderados por Arabia SaudÃ­ contra Yemen HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Methos (28 Mar 2015)

nominefi dijo:


> Esa quería saber, porque cuando se pregunta donde está la ONU, la respuesta es que están defendiendo un gobierno legítimo de un golpe de estado. Obviamente sabemos que no es asi y sobre todo que sólo es así cuando ellos quieren, porque como digo, en una situación como Ucrania, han hecho justo lo contrario en la misma situación, es más, el gobierno de Yanukovich era democrático y el de Yemen no lo se,pero dudo que fuera elegido por el pueblo.
> 
> Lo que me jode es que hablas de esto en la sobremesa y te dan palos hasta en el cielo de la boca a base de mentiras y manipulaciones.



Quizas me equivoque, pues no estoy tan puesto en este temo como en el de Siria o Ucrania, pero no se trata exactamente de un golpe de estado. Los Houthis llevan con enfrentamiento contra el gobierno por lo menos dos o tres años, han ido avanzando terreno poco a poco y finalmente han tomado la capital. Desde esta perspectiva más que un golpe de estado se trata de una guerra civil en el que el bando presidencial está perdiendo terreno. Tampoco es exactamente una guerra civil, ya que Yemen es un estado tribal, pero es a lo que más se parece.

Edit: según la wikipedia, la insurgencia houthi empezó en el 2004, la de al-qaeda en el 1998 y la de los independentistas yemenies del sur en el 2009. Por lo que básicamente ahora mismo hay cuatro grupos en Yemen


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Mar 2015)

Saudi, Egypt warships sent to Yemen coast: Report

Saudi, Egypt warships sent to Yemen coast: Report | Electronic Resistance


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (28 Mar 2015)

28 de marzo

10:20 GMT. La operación militar en Yemen continuará hasta que logre sus objetivos, ha manifestado el rey de Arabia Saudita Salman bin Abdulaziz.

09:00 GMT. La ONU evacúa al personal de la capital de Yemen, Saná, por razones de seguridad.

06:56 GMT. Más de ochenta diplomáticos de países árabes y occidentales han sido evacuados este sábado de Adén, Yemen, informa el canal Al Arabiya. La evacuación se realizó en dos buques de la Armada Saudí, aviones y comandos.

05:30 GMT. Los rebeldes hutíes en Yemen están desplazando sus unidades de artillería a la frontera con Arabia Saudita, informa Al Jazeera. De acuerdo con el canal, los combatientes hutíes mueven la artillería de la capital yemení a la región de Al-Baqaa, situada cerca del territorio saudita.

01:55 GMT. El pánico se ha apoderado de la capital yemení Saná en medio del gran apagón registrado en la zona sur de la ciudad. Los residentes temen que el bombardeo de bases militares liderado por Arabia Saudita provoque la destrucción severa de zonas civiles.

01:30 GMT. Se reportan fuertes explosiones en Saná en plenos bombardeos de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita sobre la capital yemení. Según los últimos informes, el ataque aéreo se dirige contra una "base de misiles" controlada por los hutíes.

00:51 GMT. En conversación telefónica, Obama ha reafirmado al rey saudí Salmán bin Abdulaziz el apoyo estadounidense a las acciones de Riad en Yemen. A su vez, el monarca ha agradecido el apoyo de Washington en el rescate de los pilotos.

00:30 GMT. Militares estadounidenses rescatan a dos pilotos saudíes del avión derribado por los rebeldes yemeníes.


27 de marzo

21:28 GMT. Fuerzas de la resistencia yemeníes aseguran haber derribado un avión de guerra de la coalición.

añado porque puede tener relaciòn:

Egipto: Se produce una explosión en el metro de El Cairo
Publicado: 28 mar 2015 11:29 GMT
61

En una explosión producida este sábado en el metro de la capital egipcia de El Cairo han resultado heridas al menos cinco personas, informa Tahrir news.

La bomba explotó cerca de la estación de metro Universidad de El Cairo. Según el Twitter de uno de los periodistas locales, ha resultado herido un policía. La estación de metro está rodeado por la policía y cerrada.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2015)

Las incursiones de los Houthis en territorio saudí han superado la llamada zona de contención ( 20 km ) en la frontera entre ambos países y están siendo hostigados por grupos de helicópteros "apache" saudíes.

También dicen que los avances Houthis llegan, por una parte, a las puertas de Najrán, capital de la provincia de mismo nombre. Y, por otra, a 10 km del puerto de Jizan, capital de su correspondiente provincia.

Najrán tiene 250.000 habitantes, mientras que Jizán ronda los 100.000.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2015)

Noticias destacadas
Eddy ☭ ‏@eddyElGallo 13 hHace 13 horas

♥ #ChavezVive ☭ Hezbolá condena agresión de Arabia Saudita y EE.UU. en Yemen: En un comunicado, Hez... http://*******/1EdWbxv @teleSURtv







*Hezbolá condena agresión de Arabia Saudita y EE.UU. en Yemen*




Spoiler



En un comunicado, Hezbolá se solidarizó con el pueblo yemení ante la invasión militar de la coalición de países del Golfo, liderada por Arabia Saudita y apoyada por Estados Unidos. El Movimiento de Resistencia libanés Hezbolá condenó este jueves a través de un comunicado la agresión que sufren el Ejército y el pueblo yemení por parte de Arabia Saudita y Estados Unidos. 

Hezbolá denunció la participación de países árabes y no árabes en la agresión contra Yemen, la que calificó con una campaña hostil disfrazada con una cubierta política. 

En este sentido, el movimiento de resistencia pidió a Arabia Saudita detener de inmediato su agresión en Yemen. 

El texto señaló que esta invasión del Ejército saudita en Yemen solo conllevará a aumentar la tensión, debido a que representa una asalto hacia los yemeníes que buscan la independencia. 

El comunicado de Hezbolá enfatizó que la operación militar en Yemen se realizó con el propósito de asegurar los intereses de Estados Unidos. 

Además, la agresión va acorde con el esquema sionista de Israel que intensifica el extremismo y promueve la hostilidad hacia los palestinos. 

Hezbolá ofreció sus condolencias al pueblo yemení por la pérdida de una gran cantidad de mártires que han muerto desde que inició la operación militar de Arabia Saudita. 

Asimismo, el movimiento libanés aseguró a los yemeníes que esta agresión representa una oportunidad para unirse en preparación para la solución política que busca la independencia e integridad del país. Mansur 

*Hadi aparece en Arabia Saudita* 
El presidente de Yemen, Abd Rabo Mansur Hadi, llegó este jueves a Arabia Saudita tras varios días de desconocerse su paradero. 

Mansur Hadi apareció el mismo día en el que ese país iniciara, por petición suya, una operación militar en Yemen. 


La crisis en Yemen se profundizó por la creación de un proyecto de Constitución presentado por el expresidente Abdo Rabu Mansur Hadi, que buscaba dividir el país en seis regiones federales. Esta posición era contraria al acuerdo alcanzado en septiembre de 2014 con el movimiento rebelde de los hutíes, denominado Ansarolá, bajo supervisión de Naciones Unidas. En agosto de 2014 los hutíes consiguieron tomar la capital del país, Saná, tras varias semanas de protestas antigubernamentales que exigían restablecer los precios subvencionados del combustible.

Este contenido ha sido publicado originalmente por teleSUR bajo la siguiente dirección:
Hezbolá condena agresión de Arabia Saudita y EE.UU. en Yemen | Noticias | teleSUR. Si piensa hacer uso del mismo, por favor, cite la fuente y coloque un enlace hacia la nota original de donde usted ha tomado este contenido. www.teleSURtv.net


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Las incursiones de los Houthis en territorio saudí han superado la llamada zona de contención ( 20 km ) en la frontera entre ambos países y están siendo hostigados por grupos de helicópteros "apache" saudíes.
> 
> También dicen que los avances Houthis llegan, por una parte, a las puertas de Najrán, capital de la provincia de mismo nombre. Y, por otra, a 10 km del puerto de Jizan, capital de su correspondiente provincia.
> 
> Najrán tiene 250.000 habitantes, mientras que Jizán ronda los 100.000.



Pues ojito, porque La mecca está cerca de Yemen. ¿Por dónde está Gwabar?


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2015)

The battle for the Middle East's future begins in Yemen as Saudi Arabia jumps into the abyss - Middle East - World - The Independent


*La batalla por el futuro de Oriente Medio comienza en Yemen como Arabia Saudita se lanza al abismo

Como una coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita vadea en la lucha por Yemen - actualmente bajo el asedio de los rebeldes Houthi que están respaldados por Irán - Robert Fisk examina las repercusiones mucho más amplio alcance de esta escalada del conflicto*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
27/03/2015
por Robert Fisk

Arabia Saudita ha saltado al abismo. 

Sus ataques aéreos en Yemen son un golpe histórico y potencialmente fatal para el Reino y al Medio Oriente. 

¿Quién decidió que esta extraordinaria batalla debe tomar forma en los más pobres de los países árabes? Los saudíes, cuyo rey es ampliamente rumoreado en el mundo árabe de que es incapaz de tomar decisiones de Estado? O los príncipes dentro del ejército saudí que temen que sus propias fuerzas de seguridad pueden no ser leales a la monarquía? 

La "historia" del Yemen parece simple. Rebeldes Houthi, que son musulmanes chiítas, han capturado la capital de Sanaa con la ayuda - así dicen los saudíes - de los iraníes. El presidente legítimo - Abed Rabou Mansour Hadi - ha huido a la capital saudí de Riad de su bolthole en la antigua capital de Yemen meridional de Adén. Los saudíes no permitirá que un estado satélite iraní que se creará en su frontera - siempre olvidando que ya tienen un estado iraní-proxy llamó a Irak en su frontera norte, por cortesía de la invasión anglo-estadounidense de Irak en 2003. La "historia" real es más importante. *Tal vez la mitad del ejército saudí es de origen tribal yemení. Soldados saudíes están íntimamente - a través de sus propias familias - involucrado en Yemen, y la revolución de Yemen es una puñalada en las entrañas de la familia real saudí.* No es extraño que el rey Salman de Arabia Saudita - si de hecho se enseñorea de su nación - desea traer esta crisis a su fin. Pero son sus bombardeos en Sanaa van a aplastar una rebelión chiíta musulmán? 






Un miembro de armado de la milicia Houthi destaca entre los escombros de casas que presuntamente fueron destruidas por un ataque aéreo de Arabia (EPA) 


Usted puede entender cómo se ve desde Riad. Al norte, los musulmanes Guardia Revolucionaria iraní chiítas están ayudando al gobierno iraquí dominado por los chiíes en su batalla contra el musulmán sunita Isis. Hacia el norte-oeste, los Guardianes de la Revolución iraníes están ayudando al gobierno de alauita (léase, Shia) presidente Bashar al-Assad contra Isis y al-Nusrah y todo lo que queda de la denominada "Ejército Sirio Libre". El chiíta Hezbollah del Líbano están luchando junto al ejército de Assad. También lo son los musulmanes chiítas de Afganistán, que vestían uniformes sirios. Arabia Saudita afirma que los iraníes están en Yemen con los huthis. Improbable. Pero asegúrese de sus armas están en Yemen. 

Sin precedentes en la historia árabe moderna, una coalición musulmana suní de 10 naciones - incluyendo no árabe Pakistán - ha atacado a otra nación árabe. Los sunitas y los chiítas del Oriente Medio están ahora en guerra unos con otros en Irak, en Siria y Yemen. Pakistán es una potencia nuclear. Los ejércitos de Bahrein y los Estados del Golfo incluyen soldados paquistaníes. Paquistaníes estaban entre los muertos en la primera gran batalla contra las tropas iraquíes en la Guerra del Golfo de 1991. 

Pero ya, la batalla por el Yemen está dividiendo a otros países árabes. En el Líbano, el ex primer ministro sunita musulmana, Saad Hariri, ha elogiado la decisión "valiente y sabio" del rey Salman para atacar. Hariri no sólo es un sunita - también es un ciudadano saudí. Pero el chií Hezbolá, que se oponen a la intervención saudí, llamado el asalto Arabia una "aventura no calculada". Estas palabras fueron escogidas con cuidado. Son exactamente las palabras que los saudíes utilizan contra Hezbollah después de que se capturó a tres soldados israelíes en 2006, un acto político estúpido que comenzó el bombardeo israelí de Líbano de ese año. 






La batalla por el Yemen está dividiendo países árabes (AFP / Getty) 


*Los estadounidenses no saben qué hacer.* Ellos no pueden dar los saudíes asistencia militar directa - sus conversaciones nucleares con Irán son más importantes - y por lo tanto se supone que su apoyo verbal suave para el rey Salman para apaciguar a sus aliados sunitas y evitar enemistarse con los iraníes. Pero cuanto más cerca de un acuerdo nuclear se interpone entre los EE.UU. e Irán, con más fuerza a sus socios en el mundo árabe empujará sus tarjetas. Lo que provocó que los saudíes en su extraordinaria aventura en Yemen no era el enfoque de huzíes hacia Adén pero el enfoque del acuerdo entre Estados Unidos e Irán en Lausana. 

Hezbollah puede llamar a los ataques saudíes una "conspiración saudita americano" - una frase gastada que contiene algo de verdad - pero la realidad, evidente para todos los árabes, es que los saudíes, armado (o sobre-armados, como muchos podrían decir) por el Estados Unidos, estamos preparados claramente a utilizar su poder de fuego en contra de otra nación árabe en lugar de la tradicional enemigo más al norte. Escuchar a la retórica de los saudíes, se podría pensar que estaban bombardeando Israel. 

La historia puede decir que los ataques a Yemen son el comienzo de una gran guerra civil entre sunitas y chiítas en el Medio Oriente. Esto respondería a Occidente - e Israel - en la creencia de que los árabes están en guerra con ellos mismos. Pero también puede ser cierto que este es el último intento de los saudíes para demostrar que son una gran potencia militar. En 1990, ante la llegada de las legiones de Saddam en Kuwait, pidieron infiel América para protegerlos (a la furia de Osama bin Laden). Son una nación wahabí, leal - oficialmente, al menos - a la misma teología como los talibanes e Isis. Arabia proporciona 15 de los 19 secuestradores del 9/11. Nos dieron Bin Laden, que - no lo olvidemos - era también de origen tribal yemení. Después de Yemen apoyó la invasión de Kuwait por Saddam, los sauditas lanzaron decenas de miles de yemeníes fuera del Reino. En venganza por su deslealtad. ¿Esperan que los yemeníes ahora se sumen su apoyo? 

La última vez que los saudíes se involucraron en Yemen, que luchó ejército egipcio de Nasser. Fue un desastre. Ahora tienen los egipcios de su lado. De hecho, incluso se sugieren los egipcios pueden organizar un aterrizaje en el Yemen. Pero para hacer qué? Para asegurarse de que el Yemen sigue siendo una nación sunita fiel? Será este calmar las milicias sunitas azota al ejército egipcio en el Sinaí? 

Más en serio, va a resolver la próxima lucha dentro de la familia real, cuyos príncipes no todos creen Yemen debe ser la piedra angular del poder saudí - ni que el wahabismo debe ser la creencia sección permanente. ¿Y quién sale ganando con la nueva crisis de Yemen? Los productores de petróleo, por supuesto. Y eso significa que Arabia Saudita - e Irán.




---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 15:32 ----------

B.Lom ha retwitteado
revsoc99 @revsoc99  · 7 h Hace 7 horas

#US & #UK say imposing a military solution in #Yemen could fuel regional instability. Too late. US & UK fuelling instability since 1918
*
#US Y #UK dicen que imponer una solución militar en #Yemen podría alimentar la inestabilidad regional. Demasiado tarde. Estados Unidos y Reino Unido alimentando la inestabilidad desde 1918


----------



## Denyuri (28 Mar 2015)

Nominefi, miniresumen:

El dictador Saleh lleva 30 años en Yemen. Le montan una primavera árabe e imponen a su mano derecha durante esos 30 años, Hadi. Éste hace vanas promesas de acabar con la corrupción pero manga igual o más que el resto. Además afirma que sólo gobernará durante 2 años y luego hará elecciones y tal y cual. Los houtíes se van mosqueando, Hadi dice que renuncia al puesto, luego le da por hacer una nueva Constitución en la que les quita a los Houtíes su tradicional salida al mar e impondrá una nueva división territorial y estos dicen que nanai, toman la televisión yemení, secuestran al que está redactando la Constitución y acaban bombardeando el palacio presidencial donde Hadi ya no está porque ha huido a reunirse con los saudíes.

Súmale a todo ello que los houtíes son chíies zaydíes en vez de sunnitas que es lo que le mola a AlQaeda, ISIS y Arabia Saudí y que ya van varios atentados suicidas con más de 150 muertos en varias mezquitas chíies de Yemen en los últimos meses. Añádele que los yankis llevaban una temproada en la zona combatiendo el terrorismo con drones y que se han pirado de la base que ocupaban dejando 500.000.000 de material bélico al ladico de las posiciones del salafismo y los tafkiríes.


----------



## Biribuch (28 Mar 2015)

Denyuri dijo:


> Nominefi, miniresumen:
> 
> El dictador Saleh lleva 30 años en Yemen. Le montan una primavera árabe e imponen a su mano derecha durante esos 30 años, Hadi. Éste hace vanas promesas de acabar con la corrupción pero manga igual o más que el resto. Además afirma que sólo gobernará durante 2 años y luego hará elecciones y tal y cual. Los houtíes se van mosqueando, Hadi dice que renuncia al puesto, luego le da por hacer una nueva Constitución en la que les quita a los Houtíes su tradicional salida al mar e impondrá una nueva división territorial y estos dicen que nanai, toman la televisión yemení, secuestran al que está redactando la Constitución y acaban bombardeando el palacio presidencial donde Hadi ya no está porque ha huido a reunirse con los saudíes.
> 
> Súmale a todo ello que los houtíes son chíies zaydíes en vez de sunnitas que es lo que le mola a AlQaeda, ISIS y Arabia Saudí y que ya van varios atentados suicidas con más de 150 muertos en varias mezquitas chíies de Yemen en los últimos meses. Añádele que los yankis llevaban una temproada en la zona combatiendo el terrorismo con drones y que se han pirado de la base que ocupaban dejando 500.000.000 de material bélico al ladico de las posiciones del salafismo y los tafkiríes.



Esos 500 Millones en material, no podían haberlo destruido?? Lo tienen los houtíes? en que consiste, principalmente? Gracias por informarnos a todos los que tenemos poca idea sobre este conflicto.


----------



## MartinCodax (28 Mar 2015)

Mahmoud Abbas, el presidente de la Autoridad Palestina ha manifestado su apoyo a la coalición saudí contra los insurgentes en Yemen. E incluso ha pedido bombardeos similares para Gaza

Palestinian Authority announces support for Arab coalition against Yemen rebels - Middle East - Jerusalem Post

Arab states should


----------



## Denyuri (28 Mar 2015)

Biribuch dijo:


> Esos 500 Millones en material, no podían haberlo destruido?? Lo tienen los houtíes? en que consiste, principalmente? Gracias por informarnos a todos los que tenemos poca idea sobre este conflicto.



Esto decía el Washington Post que se habían dejau







La base fue capturada por los houtíes, junto a información secreta sobre las operaciones de EEUU en Yemen :rolleye:


----------



## MICROLITO (28 Mar 2015)

As Saudi Arabia stares down Iran, the Middle East's cold war could get hot | Stuff.co.nz






_*Los informes de la región sugieren que los aviones saudíes van atacar objetivos iraníes conocidos dentro de Yemen, incluidos los puertos que se cree que Irán a utilizar para almacenar y armas barcos ...*_







-
*A series of heavy explosions have ripped through an arms depot in Yemen’s southern port city of Aden, causing casualties, witnesses say.*
Heavy explosions rip through arms depot in Yemeni city of Aden


----------



## Biribuch (28 Mar 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Mahmoud Abbas, el presidente de la Autoridad Palestina ha manifestado su apoyo a la coalición saudí contra los insurgentes en Yemen. E incluso ha pedido bombardeos similares para Gaza
> 
> Palestinian Authority announces support for Arab coalition against Yemen rebels - Middle East - Jerusalem Post
> 
> Arab states should



Esto es un fake? Hay algo que se me escapa? Pero como va a pedir bombardeos para Gaza...


----------



## mggz (28 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Las incursiones de los Houthis en territorio saudí han superado la llamada zona de contención ( 20 km ) en la frontera entre ambos países y están siendo hostigados por grupos de helicópteros "apache" saudíes.
> 
> También dicen que los avances Houthis llegan, por una parte, a las puertas de Najrán, capital de la provincia de mismo nombre. Y, por otra, a 10 km del puerto de Jizan, capital de su correspondiente provincia.
> 
> Najrán tiene 250.000 habitantes, mientras que Jizán ronda los 100.000.



Empiezan ellos la guerra y al dia siguiente ya estan a punto de perder 2 provincias. Esto lo dice todo, no hacen falta mas comentarios.
Al final la experiencia militar y los cojones valen mucho mas que cualquier material militar yanquee por muy avanzado que sea, y en eso los houties le dan sopas con hondas a los saud y sus esclavos.


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2015)

Brad Cabana @BradCabana · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#SaudiArabia air force is targeting electricity and gas stations in #Yemen right now #warcrimes #cdnpoli
*
Fuerza aérea #SaudiArabia está apuntando a las estaciones de gas y electricidad en #Yemen ahora #warcrimes #cdnpoli

---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 18:27 ----------

Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
Conflict News @rConflictNews · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Houthi fighters and Republican Guard troops loyal to Saleh launched a street battles in #Aden #Yemen - @yemen_updates
*
Combatientes Houthi y las tropas de la Guardia Republicana leales a Saleh lanzó una batallas callejeras en #Aden #Yemen -yemen_updates

---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 18:31 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Houthis threaten #Saudi with suicide bombings if air strikes in #Yemen continue - @Daudoo Houthis threaten Saudi Arabia with suicide bombings - Al Jazeera English








*Huzíes amenazan Arabia Saudita con atentados suicidas

Combatientes chiítas amenazan con emprender operaciones suicidas en el reino si los ataques aéreos liderados por Arabia Saudita en Yemen continúan. *





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
28/03/2015

Combatientes Houthi de Yemen han amenazado con realizar atentados suicidas en Arabia Saudí si el reino continúa lanzando ataques aéreos contra posiciones del grupo.

Abdel Mon'em Al-Qurashi, un alto miembro del Comité Ejecutivo huzíes, dijo el sábado que el grupo iba a destruir el régimen saudí por sus políticas "agresivas", informó la agencia de noticias Fars Iran'sÂ.

"Si Arabia Saudita continúa sus agresiones contra el pueblo yemení oprimidos, [Houthi] combatientes allanarán el camino para la destrucción del régimen saudí mediante la realización de operaciones de martirio de búsqueda dentro de Arabia Saudí en las próximas horas", dijo Quraishi Fars.

Ataques aéreos saudíes llevado han bombardeado objetivos Houthi para tres noches consecutivas A, A, en lo que ellos llaman la Operación Tormenta decisivo, después de montar una coalición de más de 10 países, cinco de ellos miembros del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo seis naciones.

El sábado, los ataques aéreos golpearon Aeropuerto Internacional de Saná y el aeropuerto militar contigua, causando daños a los aviones, la infraestructura aeroportuaria y pistas de aterrizaje.

Los ataques aéreos golpearon varias provincias de Yemen, incluyendo fortalezas Houthi y las bases de las unidades del ejército leales al principal aliado del grupo, el ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh.

De acuerdo con el Ministerio del Interior de gestión Houthi, al menos 24 civiles murieron en los ataques del viernes, con lo que el número de víctimas desde el jueves y el viernes a 45 civiles.

Las cifras de víctimas civiles y combatientes no pudieron ser confirmadas de forma independiente, aunque Amnistía Internacional dijo que al menos seis hijos estaban entre los muertos en Saná el jueves.

En la ciudad costera sureña de Adén, varias personas murieron tras una serie de explosiones rockedÂ un depósito de armas a los pies de la montaña Jabal Hadid vistas Aden.Â

La causa no estaba claro de inmediato, pero los residentes había sido saquear el arsenal de armas de la era soviética.

Las tropas que custodiaban el depósito habían abandonado sus puestos a principios de esta semana después de que sus comandantes huyeron.




---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 18:42 ----------

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 · 2 h hace 2 horas

Tens of thousands protest against Saudi-led terror strikes against the people of #Yemen! #Sanaa Via @MurtazaGeoNews 
*
Decenas de miles protestan contra ataques terroristas liderados por Arabia Saudita contra el pueblo de #Yemen! #Sanaa ViaMurtazaGeoNews


----------



## Debunker (28 Mar 2015)

Biribuch dijo:


> Esto es un fake? Hay algo que se me escapa? Pero como va a pedir bombardeos para Gaza...



En el enlace no dice nada de eso, hay que leer las fuentes


----------



## Gubelkian (28 Mar 2015)

Las tribus de los huevos.

Siempre las tribus. Siempre se emplea a los jefecillos de las tribus para escarallar un país.

Ya no son marxistas vs conservadores o monárquicos.

Son los de la tribu A que tienen narices en gancho y llevan turbantes violeta contra los de la tribu B, que tienen las mismas narices pero rezan mirando a la Meca con un alfiler fucsia colgando de un turbante verde.

Menos mal que en Europa se hizo algo de trabajo en tiempos de la Ilustración acabando con los derechos tribales (y aún quedan unos cuántos repartidos por ahí).


----------



## Wein (28 Mar 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues ojito, porque La mecca está cerca de Yemen. ¿Por dónde está Gwabar?



Si te refieres al campo de petróleo Ghawar. En la otra parte, zona chiita cerca de Qatar


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (28 Mar 2015)

¿corre peligro Jizan?
Tengo a algunos conocidos trabajando alli.
No se si los habran evacuado...

Me da la impresion que el sur de Arabia Saudi se va a Balcanizar, y empieza ahora una larga serie de luchas tribales que duraran decadas, como en Palestina...


----------



## Sentencia75 (28 Mar 2015)

No es que haya muchas actualizaciones de este asunto en la prensa.
Por lo que veo en páginas en inglés los Hutíes están trasladando artillería de Sanaa a la frontera con Arabia Saudí. He estado mirando un mapa y hay como 300 kilometros de Sanaa a la frontera, o sea en teoría mañana deberían verse las caras las tropas de tierra saudís con los hutíes.
Si alguien conoce una página con actualizaciones rápidas por favor que la postee.


----------



## Methos (28 Mar 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> ¿corre peligro Jizan?
> Tengo a algunos conocidos trabajando alli.
> No se si los habran evacuado...
> 
> Me da la impresion que el sur de Arabia Saudi se va a Balcanizar, y empieza ahora una larga serie de luchas tribales que duraran decadas, como en Palestina...




Jizan es una ciudad que está al sur, muy cerca de la frontera con Yemen que controlan los huties... Yo diría que, si las cosas se tuercen para los saudíes, será una de las primeras ciudades en caer.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2015)

Las negociaciones entre árabes tienen su cosa de regateos:

Se está confirmando que el hijo de Saleh se reunió con el Ministro de Defensa Saudí hace unos días, pidiendo indulgencia a cambio de un cambio de bando. Que se explicaba (más o menos), según * @AlArabiya_Brk* que el hijo de Saleh habría ofrecido su ayuda y la de 100mil soldados para luchar contra los Houthis si se retiraban las sanciones contra su padre. 






* Ahmad Ali Abdullah Saleh (L), the son of Ali Abdullah Saleh, initially met in Riyadh Gen. Yousuf Al-Idris (R), the deputy head of Saudi intelligence. (Al Arabiya) *

Esta, presunta fisura, entre Saleh y los Houthis sería la primera victoria que se podrían apuntar los saudíes desde que comenzó la operación. Sin embargo, los saudíes lo ha podido entender como una trampa, ya que, desde hace un par de horas están bombardeando las bases de los leales al hijo de Saleh y a su padre.







---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 22:36 ----------

Mapa mostrando los ataques aéreos habidos en las últimas 24 hrs. todos los objetivos fueron contra sistemas de misiles de defensa.


----------



## Sentencia75 (28 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Las negociaciones entre árabes tienen su cosa de regateos:
> 
> Se está confirmando que el hijo de Saleh se reunió con el Ministro de Defensa Saudí hace unos días, pidiendo indulgencia a cambio de un cambio de bando. Que se explicaba (más o menos), según * @AlArabiya_Brk* que el hijo de Saleh habría ofrecido su ayuda y la de 100mil soldados para luchar contra los Houthis si se retiraban las sanciones contra su padre.
> 
> ...



Según AlArabiya un hijo de Saleh ha sido herido.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 22:46 ----------

Saudi forces destroy Houthi groups making for kingdom

Brig. Gen. Ahmad Assiri, of the Saudi defense minister’s office, told a press briefing in Riyadh Saturday that Saudi ground and air forces had destroyed Houthi groups on their way to the kingdom’s southern border. He ducked questions about repots that Egyptian naval units had prevented Iranian warships from intervening in the war, saying only: “The operation’s goals were clear.” Gen. Assiri went on to report that it took the state-of- the-art warplanes led by the Saudi air force 15 minutes to gain control of Yemen air space and destroy Houthi air defenses, their air bases and ammunitions stores and their long-range surface missiles.
“Currently, there is no plan for the participation of ground forces in the ongoing operation, but if necessary, the Saudi ground forces as well as the ground forces of friendly and sisterly countries are ready to deter aggression,” the general said.
DEBKAfile’s military sources add: The Saudis now fear that the Iran-backed Houthis and their Yemeni army allies may decide to shoot missiles at Mecca and the southern Yemeni port of Aden in reprisal for the Saudi-Gulf-Egyptian offensive.


----------



## anarcosindicalista (28 Mar 2015)

Avion Egipcio derribado

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=38b353b28826" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (28 Mar 2015)

Egipto lo que ha sido y lo que es.....

De aglutinar al movimiento Arabe y capitanear la Guerra de los 6 dias, a ser un títere de Israel y la casa de Saud....


----------



## Sentencia75 (28 Mar 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Avion Egipcio derribado
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=38b353b28826" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



No es que no nos fiemos, pero hay mucho tocapelotas suelto. Link, please.
Saludos.

Ya pongo yo el link, pero no sé si será muy fiable la página.

LiveLeak.com - Yemeni gunmen shot down Egyptian F-16 aircraft


----------



## Alan moore (28 Mar 2015)

sentencia75 dijo:


> no es que haya muchas actualizaciones de este asunto en la prensa.
> Por lo que veo en páginas en inglés los hutíes están trasladando artillería de sanaa a la frontera con arabia saudí. He estado mirando un mapa y hay como 300 kilometros de sanaa a la frontera, o sea en teoría mañana deberían verse las caras las tropas de tierra saudís con los hutíes.
> Si alguien conoce una página con actualizaciones rápidas por favor que la postee.



militaryphotos.net es la mejor pagina de temas militares que existe en internet.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Egipto lo que ha sido y lo que es......



Cuando se presta dinero, tienes que contar con estos peajes...Nada personal:

Hay que pagar,,, De alguna manera. Es lo que pasa con Egipto, con los palestinos y con demás esclavos.

¿Qué, como escurren el bulto, estos lacayos? Pues fácil, dando de comer a los pollos:*Egipto detiene a dos espías israelíes*


----------



## delhierro (29 Mar 2015)

Dicen que es el aeropuerto de Aden, que se suponia asegurado por tropas Saudies.

Clashes between Houthi and Pro-Hadi fighters in Aden Ø¹Ø¯Ù†â€Ž, Yemen - 27/03/2015 - YouTube


----------



## MartinCodax (29 Mar 2015)

mggz dijo:


> Empiezan ellos la guerra y al dia siguiente ya estan a punto de perder 2 provincias. Esto lo dice todo, no hacen falta mas comentarios.
> Al final la experiencia militar y los cojones valen mucho mas que cualquier material militar yanquee por muy avanzado que sea, y en eso los houties le dan sopas con hondas a los saud y sus esclavos.



Arabia Saudí gasta UN HUEVO en su Ejército (cerca de 60 billones de dólares, que para una nación podrida en petróleo no es insignficante), siempre me pregunté porque si casi nunca luchan. Los Houties no tienen mucho equipamiento, reduciendose a lo que robaron al Ejército yemení+saudí+alguna que otra kalashnikov iraní, sin embargo, llevan desde el 2004 dando caña, tienen experiencia, moral alta y están determinados a ganar. Ese es el motivo por el que están ganando pese a tener a casi 3/4 de Oriente Medio en contra de ellos.



tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Egipto lo que ha sido y lo que es.....
> 
> De aglutinar al movimiento Arabe y capitanear la Guerra de los 6 dias, a ser un títere de Israel y la casa de Saud....



Yo tenía fe en que Al-Sisi no iba ser un nuevo Nasser ni por asomo, pero si un Sadat antes de pactar con Israel. Supongo que esto lo harán por motivos estratégicos más que nada, tienen a follacabras dando caña por el Sinaí, no les conviene enemistarse con los árabes. 

Lo que si me extraña es ver a Sudán en el ajo, una nación supuestamente de la "Resistencia".



delhierro dijo:


> Dicen que es el aeropuerto de Aden, que se suponia asegurado por tropas Saudies.
> 
> Clashes between Houthi and Pro-Hadi fighters in Aden Ø¹Ø¯Ù†â€Ž, Yemen - 27/03/2015 - YouTube



Si Adén logra caer bajo los Houties y es asegurada como sea (traslado de capital, tropas iraníes...) ya el atlanticismo habrá recibido una puñalada muy fuerte.

Tengo bastante esperanza en los Houties, son bastante grandes en número (cerca de 100.000 según un experto) y una moral alta, los bombardeos saudíes que se han cobrado más civiles que guerrilleros los ayuda bastante. Y el apoyo de los leales a Saleh (según parece, la Fuerza Aérea y la Guardia Republicana) les da una apariencia no-sectaria. 

Atentos a Yemen...


----------



## Sentencia75 (29 Mar 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Arabia Saudí gasta UN HUEVO en su Ejército (cerca de 60 billones de dólares, que para una nación podrida en petróleo no es insignficante), siempre me pregunté porque si casi nunca luchan. Los Houties no tienen mucho equipamiento, reduciendose a lo que robaron al Ejército yemení+saudí+alguna que otra kalashnikov iraní, sin embargo, llevan desde el 2004 dando caña, tienen experiencia, moral alta y están determinados a ganar. Ese es el motivo por el que están ganando pese a tener a casi 3/4 de Oriente Medio en contra de ellos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los egipcios ayudan a Arabia Saudí para pagar el favor de ayudarles contra los Hermanos Musulmanes y el petróleo a precio de amigo.
Dices 100000 combatientes o contando mujeres y niños?.
Aunque tomen Adén no está claro que la ayuda iraní llegue, me temo que la marina egipcia va a bloquear el mar Arábigo.
Respondeme a lo de los 100000 Hutíes, por favor.


----------



## MartinCodax (29 Mar 2015)

Sentencia75 dijo:


> Los egipcios ayudan a Arabia Saudí para pagar el favor de ayudarles contra los Hermanos Musulmanes y el petróleo a precio de amigo.
> Dices 100000 combatientes o contando mujeres y niños?.
> Aunque tomen Adén no está claro que la ayuda iraní llegue, me temo que la marina egipcia va a bloquear el mar Arábigo.
> Respondeme a lo de los 100000 Hutíes, por favor.



Egipto: Si es bastante irónico que los mayores patrocinadores del salafismo estén ayudando a combatirlo, es como si Fidel Castro ayudase a Colombia a combatir a las FARC 

Huties: Son 100.000 soldados, según el Yemen Post, lo saque de esta noticia de 2010, supongo que entre los bombardeos saudís y tal, su número se habrá incrementado Thousands Expected to die in 2010 in Fight against Al-Qaeda- Yemen Post English Newspaper Online Si buscas el número por Google te saldrá el mismo, 100000, lo cual es lógico puesto que si fuesen 20 o 10 mil no habrían sido capaces de vencer al Ejército Yemení, que no es moco de pavo

Marina egipcia: Si bloquean el Mar Arabigo se crearía una crisis brutal, pues los intercambios comerciales entre el Atlántico y el Índico se dificultarían, al bloquearlo, se lograría justo lo que le quita el sueño al atlanticismo. Es como si la marina marroquí o española bloquease y cerrase Gibraltar.


----------



## Sentencia75 (29 Mar 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Egipto: Si es bastante irónico que los mayores patrocinadores del salafismo estén ayudando a combatirlo, es como si Fidel Castro ayudase a Colombia a combatir a las FARC
> 
> Huties: Son 100.000 soldados, según el Yemen Post, lo saque de esta noticia de 2010, supongo que entre los bombardeos saudís y tal, su número se habrá incrementado Thousands Expected to die in 2010 in Fight against Al-Qaeda- Yemen Post English Newspaper Online Si buscas el número por Google te saldrá el mismo, 100000, lo cual es lógico puesto que si fuesen 20 o 10 mil no habrían sido capaces de vencer al Ejército Yemení, que no es moco de pavo
> 
> Marina egipcia: Si bloquean el Mar Arabigo se crearía una crisis brutal, pues los intercambios comerciales entre el Atlántico y el Índico se dificultarían, al bloquearlo, se lograría justo lo que le quita el sueño al atlanticismo. Es como si la marina marroquí o española bloquease y cerrase Gibraltar.



No se como van los temas de bloqueos de puertos, pero si los hutíes toman Adén, ¿Podrían los barcos saudis y egipcios bloquear los puertos del mar Arábigo en Yemen sin temor a que desde tierra los ataquen?. Cualquiera que conozca la respuesta se agradecería.


----------



## ELotro (29 Mar 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Avion Egipcio derribado
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=38b353b28826" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Hola.

La cola semi-intacta de ese aparato destruido pertenece a un Sukhoi Su-17/22:








Aparato que no esta presente en la Fuerza aérea egipcia. 

Sin embargo la fuerza aérea Yemení si que dispone (o disponía) de SU-22 como este:








En 2009 durante los enfrentamientos que enfrentaron a los huties y al gobierno de Yemen también con la participación de Arábia Saudí, fueron derribados o al menos se estrellaron durante operaciones varios de estos SU-22:



> Yemen[edit]
> On 11 August 2009, Yemeni armed forces started Operation Scorched Earth in northern Yemen to fight the Shia insurgency. The Yemeni Air Force backed the army with air raids on rebel-held positions. On 5 October 2009, a Yemeni Su-22 crashed when it was flying in formation with another aircraft, on the way back from a mission. The rebels claimed they shot it down, while Yemeni armed forces said it crashed due to technical problems.[40] Earlier on 2 October, the insurgents said they shot down a "MiG-21" while again the military insisted technical problems caused the crash.[41] On 8 November, a third Yemeni fighter aircraft reported to be a Sukhoi was destroyed. Again the military claimed it crashed due to technical problems, while the rebels claimed they shot it down.[42] The pilot ejected and was recovered by friendly forces.
> 
> The Yemeni Air force once again used Sukhoi aircraft during the Arab Spring uprising. On 28 September 2011, a Yemeni Air Force Su-22 was shot down by tribesmen opposed to the rule of President Saleh. The government confirmed that rebel tribesmen were responsible for the shoot-down, and that the jet's pilot had been captured.[43][44] On February 19, 2013 a Yemen Su-22 on a training mission crashed for unknown reasons into Sana'a, killing 12.[45] On May 13, 2013 a Yemen Su-22 on a training mission crashed in Sana'a, killing the pilot.[46]



Sukhoi Su-17 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Por lo tanto es seguro que el aparato destruido es un SU-22 Yemení, y es casi seguro que las imágenes pertenezcan a 2009 y ahora se repongan buscando el natural efecto propagandístico.

Un saludo.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (29 Mar 2015)

07:01 GMT. Aviones de la coalición bombardean pista del aeropuerto de Saná.

28 de marzo

15:39 GMT. Al menos nueve personas han muerto en explosiones producidas en un almacén de municiones en Adén, al sur de Yemen.

14:08 GMT. Arabia Saudita confirma que un caza de su Fuerza Aérea se ha estrellado durante la operación "Tormenta Decisiva" en Yemen, como consecuencia de un fallo técnico. Dos miembros de la tripulación están a salvo.


++CancillerÃ*a rusa: las partes del conflicto en Yemen piden la mediaciÃ³n de Rusia - RT


----------



## Alcazar (29 Mar 2015)

A los que preguntan que hace Marruecos en ese fregado, decirles que nuestros queridos vecinos del sur siempre han sido magníficos mercenarios. Hasta Mussolini los uso de fuerza de choque para conquistar Abisinia.

De ahí se pueden sacar soldados fieros y sufridos dispuestos a morir en una guerra que no es la suya por un plato de Cus cus (dígalo el Generalísimo!). Justo lo contrario de lo que son los saudíes moderno, una panda de haraganes crecidos entre las mayores comodidades.

De todas formas, si el hueso houthi resulta duro de roer, creo que el país empezara a albergar una fuerte base territorial del ISIS, como ha sucedido en Irak y Siria....


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> A los que preguntan que hace Marruecos en ese fregado, decirles que nuestros queridos vecinos del sur siempre han sido magníficos mercenarios. Hasta Mussolini los uso de fuerza de choque para conquistar Abisinia.
> 
> De ahí se pueden sacar soldados fieros y sufridos dispuestos a morir en una guerra que no es la suya por un plato de Cus cus (dígalo el Generalísimo!). Justo lo contrario de lo que son los saudíes moderno, una panda de haraganes crecidos entre las mayores comodidades.
> 
> De todas formas, si el hueso houthi resulta duro de roer, creo que el país empezara a albergar una fuerte base territorial del ISIS, como ha sucedido en Irak y Siria....



El problema de los saudis es que ¡son solo 14.000! el resto son beduinos que no comulgan para nada con esa familia, ninguno de esos 14.000 va a ir a combatir, enviaran a los fellahs a golpe de látigo, como Jerjes el Grande.


----------



## Le Truhan (29 Mar 2015)

Espero que los saud sufran y mucho, hay que dar una oportunidad a los huthies contra la corrupción sunita y saudi. Y respecto de los apoyos egipcio, marroqui, israeli y palestino, pues que los desencuentros palestinos con Hizbollah son muy lamentables.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2015)

Punto de vista iraní:
*Detrás de la agresión saudí a Yemen*


----------



## Alcazar (29 Mar 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El problema de los saudis es que ¡son solo 14.000! el resto son beduinos que no comulgan para nada con esa familia, ninguno de esos 14.000 va a ir a combatir, enviaran a los fellahs a golpe de látigo, como Jerjes el Grande.



La mayoría de fuentes dicen que son la mitad, pero no hay que subestimarlos, pues tienen dinero a manta y, al menos de momento, a todo el poder militar de Sión tras ellos.


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2015)

Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
Conflict News @rConflictNews · 42 min hace 42 minutos

UPDATE: Chinese warship has now docked in #Aden to evacuate Chinese diplomats and workers 
*
ACTUALIZACIÓN: buque de guerra chino ha atracado en #Aden para evacuar diplomáticos y trabajadores chinos







---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 14:53 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 36 min hace 36 minutos

BREAKING: #Yemen foreign minister says Houthis must lay down their arms before any political dialogue takes place - @AlArabiya_Eng
*
BREAKING: #Yemen canciller dice huzíes debe deponer las armas antes de cualquier diálogo político tiene lugar -AlArabiya_Eng

---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 15:16 ----------

Al Arabiya English @AlArabiya_Eng  · 50 min Hace 50 minutos

Yemeni President Hadi fires Saleh’s eldest son.
*
El presidente yemení, Hadi dispara el hijo mayor de Saleh


http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...adi-fires-predecessor-s-son-escalating-power-








*El presidente yemení, Hadi dispara el hijo mayor de Saleh*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
29/03/2015


Presidente yemení Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi - que se está ejecutando actualmente el gobierno yemení asediada desde Arabia Saudí - ha disparado al hijo de su poderoso antecesor como embajador en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, dijo un funcionario yemení a Reuters el domingo, la escalada de una lucha de poder en el país devastado por la guerra .

Ahmed Ali Saleh y su padre, el ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh, ejercen mayor influencia en las unidades del ejército que luchan alonside la milicia Houthi que ha sido golpeado por tres días de ataques aéreos liderados por Arabia.

El hijo mayor del autócrata yemení, que gobernó la nación empobrecida en la península arábiga sur durante más de tres décadas antes de renunciar en 2012 en una transferencia del Golfo-mediado del poder, Ahmed tomó posesión de su cargo como embajador de Yemen a los Emiratos Árabes Unidos en 2013 .

Apenas unos meses antes, había sido el jefe de la guardia republicana - conocida como la unidad de élite del ejército yemení - antes Hadi disolvió, haciendo la posición de Ahmed redundante.

Sin embargo, mientras servía en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos como enviado yemení, Ahmed todavía mantiene una base de poder en su patria. A principios de este mes, cientos de manifestantes en la capital yemení Saná le pidieron postularse para presidente .

El día anterior, uno de los hijos del ex presidente Saleh fue presuntamente herido el día anterior. Todavía no se sabe cuál de los dos hijos de Saleh - Ahmed y Khaled - resultó herido.

Al Arabiya reveló el sábado que Ahmed - cuyo paradero actual se claro - se había acercado a las autoridades saudíes dos días antes del reino comenzó a lanzar ataques aéreos contra objetivos Houthi, pero sus propuestas fueron rechazadas.

Según los informes, Ahmed había dicho a las autoridades saudíes que se volvería contra las milicias Houthi a cambio de inmunidad para él y su padre, en un acuerdo que podría ver el hijo mayor de Saleh a lanzar un golpe contra el grupo chiíta con 5.000 efectivos de seguridad leales a Saleh y 100.000 miembros de los restos alineados Saleh de las unidades de la Guardia Republicana.

Pero la respuesta Arabia fue un rechazo de plano, de acuerdo con la información.

La ciudad portuaria de Adén es el último refugio del gobierno yemení reconocido internacionalmente, que el presidente Hadi había designado como capital temporal después de haber sido expulsados ​​de Sanaa por las milicias Houthi respaldados por Irán.

Poco después de la petición de Hadi como aliados del Golfo de intervenir, Arabia anunció que encabezaría una coalición de otros aliados árabes - ". Tormenta decisivo" con Arabia lanzando una serie de ataques aéreos contra posiciones Houthi la madrugada del jueves, en una campaña conocida como Operación Aviones de guerra de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, uno de los socios de la coalición, también el viernes golpeó los objetivos de la milicia, dijo un portavoz militar saudí.

Además de asamblea un grupo de aliados regionales, Arabia ha dicho que va a continuar el ataque hasta que el país está a salvo.

La campaña "continuará hasta que logre sus metas para la gente yemení para disfrutar de la seguridad", dijo King Salman en un discurso el sábado, poco después de la apertura de la Cumbre de la Liga Árabe el 26 celebrada en Egipto, donde las conversaciones sobre la crisis yemení tomaron centro etapa.

Aden se encuentra actualmente en estado de sitio por los huthis y leales del ejército Saleh.


----------



## Mad_Marx (29 Mar 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Al Arabiya English @AlArabiya_Eng  · 50 min Hace 50 minutos
> 
> Yemeni President Hadi fires Saleh’s eldest son.
> *
> ...



Despedido, despedido...


----------



## Denyuri (29 Mar 2015)

No me ha quedado nada claro cuando ni donde disparó Hadi a uno de los hijos de Saleh, si en Arabia Saudí mientras éste iba a buscar inmunidad para su papi o qué ¿?


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2015)

Vuelven los ataques aereos,

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 3 min Hace 3 minutos

BREAKING : Explosions rock Yemeni capital #Sanaa as warplans began a new wave of airstrikes few minutes ago - @HasanSari7 #Yemen

---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 18:19 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 3 h Hace 3 horas

BREAKING: #Houthi rebels free 1,800 prisoners in #Sanaa - RT


----------



## anarcosindicalista (29 Mar 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> A los que preguntan que hace Marruecos en ese fregado, decirles que nuestros queridos vecinos del sur siempre han sido magníficos mercenarios. Hasta Mussolini los uso de fuerza de choque para conquistar Abisinia.
> 
> De ahí se pueden sacar soldados fieros y sufridos dispuestos a morir en una guerra que no es la suya por un plato de Cus cus (dígalo el Generalísimo!). Justo lo contrario de lo que son los saudíes moderno, una panda de haraganes crecidos entre las mayores comodidades.
> 
> De todas formas*, si el hueso houthi resulta duro de roer, creo que el país empezara a albergar una fuerte base territorial del ISIS, como ha sucedido en Irak y Siria....*



Pues exactamente por ahi van los tiros. ISIS ya esta empezando a sufrir en Irak y el objetivo de la provocacion irani en Yemen seria obligar a los saudis mover recursos y personal hacia un frente adicional a un costo muy bajo para Iran. Y por lo que parece los saudies estan a punto de picar el anzuelo.




Spoiler



Muy buen comentario de un forero en SyrPer que creo que ilustra muy bien la situación en Yemen ligando con los eventos en Siria, desde una perspectiva global (traducido por Google).


Vengo desde hace mucho tiempo repitiendo que debemos cambiar nuestro enfoque de cada batalla y mirar la situación estratégica desde una perspectiva global, mas en vano. Tan pronto como hay una colina que liberamos hay celebraciones y si al minuto hay un revés hay desesperación. Un patriota se hace preguntas sobre el liderazgo sirio, otro dice que Rusia es esto y lo otro, otro habla de la gente de Yemen. Esperamos que los comentarios alec inteligentes de la Mantit irlandés y su protegido el Yason israelí. Pero vamos compañeros, somos mejores que ellos.

Tome una respiración profunda y echemos un vistazo a lo que ha venido sucediendo en los últimos 4 años más o menos. Mirar y ver cuál es la estrategia del enemigo. Y lo que nuestra estrategia en contra de que debe ser.

Si la estrategia del enemigo era la victoria total para la oposición, no podrían haberla logrado ya a estas alturas? ¿Qué podríamos haber hecho si decidieran imponer una zona de exclusión aérea; Libia, Irak y así sucesivamente? ¿Qué podría alguien haber hecho si los EE.UU. hubiese decidido degradar ejército sirio después de las mentiras de armas químicas? ¿Por qué no la OTAN, Israel y los turcos dan apoyo militar completo, incluyendo soporte aéreo y las armas más avanzadas para los terroristas? ¿Alguna vez te has hecho estas preguntas? ¿Cuál es el sentido de esta guerra? ¿Por qué esta guerra dura tanto tiempo? Aquí está mi evaluación:

La estrategia del enemigo no es la victoria total para cada lado, al igual que la guerra entre Irán e Irak. Ellos quieren una Siria desestabilizada y débil que estará metida en décadas de insurgencia de bajo nivel. Ellos quieren una Siria con capacidades militares mínimas y sin importancia estratégica. Quieren una Siria fallida, no destruida. Esto es para mí es tan evidente como la luz del día.

Ahora tenemos que mirar y ver quiénes son nuestros verdaderos enemigos? ¿Es EE.UU.? ¿Es Francia? ¿Es Jordan? ¿Es Turquía? Todo lo anterior son enemigos, pero no el que está alimentando esta guerra, todo lo anterior están coordinando con el enemigo real, que es la Casa de Saud. Régimen saudí es la que financia, alimenta y pago esta estrategia.

Echemos un vistazo a la profundidad estratégica y la fuerza de los enemigos. Los turcos, jordanos, israelíes están en primera línea. Cada una de estas naciones es miembros de la OTAN o de los Estados Unidos / títeres israelíes. Obedecen su período de órdenes de marcha. Son muy vulnerables a los daños directos y los ataques de las mismas fuerzas que apoyan. Ese solo hecho hace que se tenga mucho cuidado en sus acciones.

Pero ¿cuál es la profundidad estratégica del régimen saudí? ¿Es su americana suministra y opera de la fuerza aérea? ¿Es sus generales súper inteligentes? Sus fuerzas terrestres? No, la única profundidad los saudíes tienen es sus toneladas de "reservas de dinero en efectivo", sin dinero serian sólo otra nación del tercer mundo atrapado en el siglo 14.

Nuestra estrategia debe ser la de atacar este activo del reino de terror. Debemos obligarlos a agotar esta profundidad estratégica. Los saudíes por su estupidez han hecho este trabajo más fácil para nosotros. Por el hecho de que manipularon los mercados del petróleo y cortan sus propios ingresos en un 50% que nos han permitido poner más presión sobre ellos.

¿Por qué Yemen? Yemen es un agujero negro más grande y más peligroso que Afganistán. Yemen para todas las razones prácticas es ingobernable, los rusos, los americanos, los egipcios y los saudíes han intentado, sólo para salir con cero ganancias. Valor de Yemen a todos los involucrados es su ubicación en la desembocadura del Mar Rojo. Déjame que te pregunte, sin embargo, si usted como un poder extranjero tenía el control total de Bab al Mandeb, ¿qué hacer con él? ¿Vas a cerrarla? ¿Vas a cargar los barcos que pasan a través de él? No se puede, a menos que haya una guerra mundial todo lo alto, es inútil. Para los saudíes Yemen es su patio trasero, para los saudíes Yemen no tiene precio. La estrategia de Yemen para nosotros es forzar a los saudíes a una invasion terrestre, queremos que empiecen a gastar recursos, queremos que sufran la lucha sectaria en su propia casa, queremos que tentar que enterrar sus propios muertos, queremos que tengan una insurgencia de bajo nivel en las próximas décadas, queremos que sientan su profundidad estratégica en sus propias carnes, en su propio patio trasero.

En los últimos días los saudíes dementes han acumulado 150.000 soldados y 100 Aeronaves y Dios sabe cuántos más activos. Ellos han formado una supuesta coalición. ¿Crees que estas acciones son gratis? Hay más de 1 millón de chiítas yemeníes que viven y trabajan en el Reino de las Tinieblas, deben ser vigilados y controlados. ¿Cuáles son las ramificaciones allí? ¿Cree usted que los egipcios, los jordanos, los marroquíes están llegando de forma gratuita? Este movimiento de nosotros contra ellos ya ha costado al menos decenas de miles de millones a los jeques petrolíferos, si no más. Y los saudíes han llamado en los marcadores y favorece a sacar esto adelante. ¿Cuánto es el costo real de eso?

Señoras y señores, estamos haciendo la incursión en Siria para estas fuerzas de la muerte más costoso y más costoso cada día que pasa. Y es por eso que estamos ganando. No es lo que sucede en los pueblos de Idlib o Deraa.

Obtenga más información en Syria News l Detailed Reports l Opinion l Syrian Perspective


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2015)

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
New Babylonia @New_Babylonia  · 9 h Hace 9 horas

Cleric on #Saudi religious TV channel: we will take joy in torturing Houthis' women and children. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XynBGthuUS4 … #Yemen
*
Clérigo en el canal #Saudi TV religiosa: tomaremos alegría en la tortura de mujeres y niños huthis '


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XynBGthuUS4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 19:34 ----------

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
Lana Iraqi Al-Houthi @IraqiLana · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Sick are those who are enjoying seeing the destruction of #Yemen at the hands of #SaudiArabia #PrayforYemen 
*
Enfermo son los que están disfrutando de ver la destrucción de #Yemen a manos de #SaudiArabia


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2015)

Luz y datos sobre lo que ocurre ahora mismo en Yemen 

*
La guerra en Yemen en datos y fotos *


----------



## nominefi (29 Mar 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
> New Babylonia @New_Babylonia  · 9 h Hace 9 horas
> 
> Cleric on #Saudi religious TV channel: we will take joy in torturing Houthis' women and children. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XynBGthuUS4 … #Yemen
> ...



Que fotos tan bonitas, no las veremos en los medios, donde nos pondrán las calles polvorosas de siempre con sus escombros


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2015)

Parece que, en la ciudad de Jizan (Arabia Saudí), las cosas no están muy tranquilas.


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2015)

La ciudadanía? saudita, residente en las cercanias de Yemen, estaría escapando hacía el interior: 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/I5437AEqlFs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Mar 2015)

Alguien lo ha mencionado, pleno al 15.

Saudi Arabia Sends over 5,000 Takfiri Terrorists to Yemen

Saudi Arabia Sends over 5,000 Takfiri Terrorists to Yemen | Electronic Resistance


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Mar 2015)

Bueno, tal vez se aplique aquí aquello de "no hay mal que por bien no venga" (Franco dixit al recibir la noticia del asesinato de Carrero Blanco). Si trasladan hienas del ISIS hasta Yemen, acaso las tengan que reducir en la martirizada Siria. Y a la sazón, estos chiitas yemeníes parecen gente bregada capaz de dar bastante por el ano a los lacayos y picar bastante carne de barbudo con camiseta negra. El dinero saudita, respaldado por el israelita y yanqui es ciertamente mucho, pero todo tiene su límite.


----------



## Hermericus (29 Mar 2015)

El caso es saber que armamento tienen los huties.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Mar 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Dentro del avispero yemeni, eso no dejan de ser detalles. El problema usano es la caida en picado de la producción de crudo, he dicho crudo, no "liquidos". USA necesita controlar directamente todo pozo petrolífero existente sobre la superdicie del planeta. Cuando la producción caiga por debajo del punto de no retorno, las transacciones comerciales importarán una merde, solo importará el control directo. Esto no es nuevo, ya he comentado en otros hilos el plan de 1974 de controlar directamente la zona petrolífera saudi, dejando el resto de la península a los cabileños. Si eso sucediese, es decir, si los Saud cayesen y surgiese un estado beduino contrario a los intereses yanquis, los pozos correrian serio peligro.



El ISIS y el yihadismo es una criatura saudita para desestabilizar las zonas chiitas de Oriente Medio, y AMENAZAR a Europa con terrorismo salvaje en un futuro próximo si pasan cosas.... 

Los saudies tiene MIEDO y están con la mosca tras la oreja. Sospechan que el apoyo incondicional USA y occidental a su satrapia que controla el petroleo del golfo está mostrando algunos indicios de resquebrajarse: temen una primavera arabe el el reino, y temen que occidente monten una particion de Arabia, con el oeste como satrapia integrista y el este petrolifero como un nuevo pais que será controlado por los USA.

Arabia está llevando a su territorio a docenas de miles de mercenarios de otros paises árabes, soldados egipcios, marroquies, pakis, sudaneses.... porque no confia ni en sus propias tropas, tanto por su falta de valor en combate como por posible infidelidad a la casa de Saud, a la que en Arabia odia la mayoría de la población. 

Esto va para largo y puede haber muchas sorpresas.

A ver que hace USA.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Mar 2015)

Veo lo hondo que ha calado la propaganda massmierdática con respecto al Estado Islámico y los compadezco.

La cuestión es que una coalición chiíta obamista USA-Irán-Irak perdió 3000 combatientes liderados por generales iraníes en Tikrit y de eso no se habla. Los del EI tienen una determinación política y militar que no se sabe apreciar.

Además, se reafirmó y consolidó la coalición panarabista con los mismos países que antes guerreaban contra Israel. Hoy están unidos y enfrentados a su verdadero enemigo: la fanática teocracia chiíta de Irán. 

Tremendo triunfo de la libertad, señores. Y por qué no decirlo, también de Jerusalem.


----------



## MartinCodax (30 Mar 2015)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, tal vez se aplique aquí aquello de "no hay mal que por bien no venga" (Franco dixit al recibir la noticia del asesinato de Carrero Blanco). Si trasladan hienas del ISIS hasta Yemen, acaso las tengan que reducir en la martirizada Siria. Y a la sazón, estos chiitas yemeníes parecen gente bregada capaz de dar bastante por el ano a los lacayos y picar bastante carne de barbudo con camiseta negra. El dinero saudita, respaldado por el israelita y yanqui es ciertamente mucho, pero todo tiene su límite.



Ten en cuenta que a la OTAN no le interesan gobiernos estables, sea de Assad o los rebeldes, de Hadi o de los Huties...solo les interesa que haya caos en zonas estratégicas, y si no se puede, que al menos haya situaciones irregulares. Un ejemplo es Kosovo, les conviene que ese pseudo-narcoestado siga en situación de protectorado, imaginate si llega al poder un nacionalista albanokosovar que mande cerrar las bases gringas y combata al narcotráfico, imaginate si en una hipotetica Siria bajo el control del ELS el líder de repente se vuelve antisionista y vuelve a las políticas assadianas. 

No quieren riesgos.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (30 Mar 2015)

18:05 GMT. El asesor del ministro de Defensa de Arabia Saudita, el general Ahmad Bin Hassan Asiri, declara que si es necesario, empezarán las operaciones terrestres en Yemen.

14:26 GMT. Enfrentamientos entre tribus y rebeldes cerca de la región petrolera de Yemen dejan 38 muertos. 


14:01 GMT. Debido a sospechas por el envío de armas a los rebeldes hutíes, las autoridades de Yemen han bloqueado su espacio aéreo a los aviones de Irán, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores yemení, Riad Yasin.


----------



## peste bubónica (30 Mar 2015)

Tiene pinta que de momento el bando Chií / Iran / Siria.... está en retroceso en todos los frentes.


Ahora dicen que la milicia houthi ha sido rechazada en Aden, y que incluso las fuerzas gubernamentales de Hadi han recuperado el aeropuerto.

Yemen Forces Loyal to Hadi Seize Aden Airport From Houthis - Bloomberg Business

Warplanes raid Yemen's capital as airstrike enters fourth day - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2015)

peste bubónica dijo:


> Tiene pinta que de momento el bando Chií / Iran / Siria.... está en retroceso en todos los frentes.



Depende que parte del vaso (lleno/vacío) quieras destacar.

En tanto no sean "derrotados", en realidad representan *un brutal drenaje de fondos y esfuerzos para el bando Suní/Saudí/USA.*

Es como haberse fabricado no uno, sino TRES "Afganistanes" o "Vietnames" sin que hiciera falta (uno en Siria, otro en Irak, otro en Yemen).

Desde ya que si derrocan a Assad en *Siria* y logran pacificarla, domestican la situación en *Irak* y, finalmente, abaten a los houtis en *Yemen*, habrán triunfado PERO, si esto se prolonga, el desgaste de dinero/equipos/hombres será infinito.

Claro que también Irán tiene que soportar gran parte del peso de la resistencia y eso tiene un coste para ellos. Le sale más barato que a los otros pero, no es gratis. En el mediano plazo puede ser también muy desgastante para ellos.

Evaluar quién es el que lleva las de perder se me hace difícil... desde un punto de vista parece que es el bloque que apoya Irán pero... quien sabe si en realidad no es a la inversa.

Recuerda siempre que MONTAR UN TIGRE no es tan difícil... lo difícil es BAJARSE del Tigre. :rolleye:


----------



## dick jones (30 Mar 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Yo tenía fe en que Al-Sisi no iba ser un nuevo Nasser ni por asomo, pero si un Sadat antes de pactar con Israel. Supongo que esto lo harán por motivos estratégicos más que nada, tienen a follacabras dando caña por el Sinaí, no les conviene enemistarse con los árabes.



La opinion interna tambien contara, teniendo en cuenta la importancia de los hermanos musulmanes en Egipto.

Pero el factor fundamental debe ser EEUU, que ha convocado a todos sus titeres como ojeadores.

Con esto me refiero a que la pieza es Iran.

Ya van dos grandes periodicos que desde sus paginas dan voz a partidarios del bombardeo a las centrales nucelares iranis, a el Washington Post se le une el New York Times (y estos son la voz de los democratas).

* NYT Publishes Call to Bomb Iran** :*** Information Clearing House - ICH

No se si se ha sacado ya en el forro, los saudies mandan 5000 rebanacuellos a Yemen.

http://www.almanar.com.lb/english/adetails.php?fromval=1&cid=23&frid=23&eid=203366


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2015)

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 · 1 h Hace 1 hora

The Geopolitics behind the War in #Yemen (part I)
Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya - The Geopolitics behind the War in Yemen (I) - Strategic Culture Foundation - on-line journal > The Geopolitics behind the War in Yemen (I) > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation … 








*La geopolítica detrás de la guerra en Yemen (I)*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
30/03/2015
por Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya

Los Estados Unidos y el Reino de Arabia Saudita se volvieron muy incómodo cuando el movimiento de Yemen o yemenita del Houthi o Ansarallah (es decir, los seguidores de Dios en árabe) ganó el control de la capital de Yemen, Saná / Sana, en septiembre de 2014. apoyado por Estados Unidos El El presidente yemení Abd-Rabbuh Mansour Al-Hadi fue humillante obligado a compartir el poder con los huthis y la coalición de tribus de Yemen del norte que habían ayudado a entrar Sana. Al-Hadi declaró que las negociaciones para un gobierno de unidad nacional yemení se llevarían a cabo y sus aliados de la de Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita tratado de utilizar un nuevo diálogo nacional y conversaciones mediadas para cooptar y pacificar a los huthis.

La verdad se ha convertido en la cabeza sobre la guerra en Yemen. La guerra y el derrocamiento del presidente Abd-Rabbuh Mansour Al-Hadi en Yemen no son el resultado de «Houthi golpe de Estado» en Yemen. Es lo contrario. Al-Hadi fue derrocado, ya que con el apoyo de Arabia Saudita y los Estados Unidos trató de dar marcha atrás en los acuerdos de reparto de poder que había hecho y volver a Yemen gobierno autoritario. El derrocamiento del presidente Al-Hadi por el huzíes y sus aliados políticos era una reacción inesperada a la toma de control de Al-Hadi estaba planeando con Washington y la Casa de Arabia. 

Los huthis y sus aliados representan una amplia muestra de la sociedad yemení y la mayoría de los yemenitas. Alianza nacional del movimiento Houthi contra Al-Hadi incluye los musulmanes chiítas y sunitas por igual. Los EE.UU. y la Casa de Saud nunca pensamos que sería huzíes hacerse valer mediante la eliminación de Al-Hadi de poder, pero esta reacción había sido una década en la fabricación. Con la Casa de Saud, Al-Hadi había estado involucrado en la persecución de la huzíes y la manipulación de la política tribal en Yemen, incluso antes de ser presidente. Cuando se convirtió en presidente yemení arrastraba los pies y estaba trabajando en contra de la aplicación de los acuerdos que habían sido dispuestas a través del consenso y las negociaciones en el Diálogo Nacional de Yemen, que se reunió después de que Ali Abdullah Saleh se vio obligado a entregar sus poderes en 2011.


*Golpe de Estado o contra el Golpe de Estado: ¿Qué pasó en Yemen?*

Al principio, cuando se hizo cargo Sana a finales de 2014, los huthis rechazaron las propuestas de Al-Hadi y sus nuevas ofertas para un acuerdo de reparto de poder formal, llamándolo una figura en bancarrota moral que había sido en realidad no cumplir promesas anteriores de compartir el poder político. En ese momento, el proxenetismo del presidente Al-Hadi a Washington y la Casa de Saud le había hecho muy impopular en Yemen con la mayoría de la población. Dos meses más tarde, el 8 de noviembre, el propio partido del presidente Al-Hadi, la Asamblea Popular yemenita generales, sería expulsar Al-Hadi como su líder también.

Los huthis finalmente detenidos Presidente Al-Hadi y tomaron el palacio presidencial y otros edificios del gobierno de Yemen el 20 de enero con el apoyo popular, un poco más de dos semanas después, los huthis formaron oficialmente un gobierno de transición Yemense el 6 de febrero de Al-Hadi fue forzado a renunciar. Los huthis declaró que Al-Hadi, los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita estaban planeando devastando Yemen el 26 de febrero.

La renuncia de Al-Hadi fue un revés para la política exterior de Estados Unidos. El resultado fue un retiro militar y operacional para la CIA y el Pentágono, que se vieron obligados a retirar el personal militar y agentes de inteligencia de Yemen. El diario Los Angeles Times informó el 25 de marzo, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses, que los huthis habían metido mano en numerosos documentos secretos cuando el apoderado de la Oficina de Seguridad Nacional de Yemen, que estaba trabajando en estrecha colaboración con la CIA, que comprometió operaciones de Washington en Yemen.

Al-Hadi huyó de la capital yemení, Sana a Aden n 21 de febrero y la declaró capital temporal de Yemen en marzo 7. Los Estados Unidos, Francia, Turquía y sus aliados europeos occidentales cerraron sus embajadas. Poco después, en lo que probablemente fue un movimiento coordinado con los EE.UU., Arabia Saudita, Kuwait, Bahrein, Qatar y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos todos reubicado las embajadas a Aden desde Sana. Al-Hadi rescindió su carta de renuncia como presidente y declaró que estaba formando un gobierno en el exilio. 

El huzíes y sus aliados políticos se negaron a caer en línea con las exigencias de los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita, que se está articulando a través de Al-Hadi en Adén y por un cada vez más histérica Riyadh. Como resultado, el canciller de Al-Hadi, Riyadh Yaseen, pidió que Arabia Saudita y los emiratos del petro-árabes a intervenir militarmente para impedir la huzíes de obtener el control del espacio aéreo de Yemen el 23 de marzo Yaseen dijo el portavoz saudita Al-Sharg Al- AWSA que se necesitaba una campaña de bombardeos y que una zona de exclusión aérea tuvo que ser impuesta sobre Yemen.

Los huthis dieron cuenta de que una lucha militar iba a comenzar. Esta es la razón por la huzíes y sus aliados en el ejército yemenita se apresuraron a controlar el mayor número de aeródromos y bases aéreas militares yemeníes, como Al-Anad, lo más rápidamente posible. Corrieron para neutralizar Al-Hadi y entraron en Adén el 25 de marzo.

En el momento en el huzíes y sus aliados entraron en Adén, Al-Hadi había huido de la ciudad puerto yemení. Al-Hadi resurgiría en Arabia Saudita cuando la Casa de Saud comenzó a atacar a Yemen el 26 de marzo de Arabia Saudita, Abd-Rabbuh Mansour Al-Hadi sería luego volar a Egipto para una reunión de la Liga Árabe para legitimar la guerra en Yemen.


*Yemen y la ecuación estratégica Cambio en el Medio Oriente*

La toma de posesión Houthi de Sana tuvo lugar en el mismo período de tiempo como una serie de éxito o regionales victorias para Irán, Hezbolá, Siria y el Bloque de la Resistencia que ellos y otros actores locales forman colectivamente. En Siria, el gobierno sirio logró afianzar su posición, mientras que en Irak estaba siendo empujado el movimiento ISIL / ISIS / Daesh atrás por Irak con la ayuda notable de Irán y las milicias iraquíes locales aliadas a Teherán.

La ecuación estratégica en el Medio Oriente comenzó a cambiar cuando se hizo evidente que Irán se estaba convirtiendo en el centro de su arquitectura de seguridad y estabilidad. La Casa de Saud y el primer ministro israelí, Benjamin Netanyahu comenzó a lloriquear y quejarse de que Irán estaba en control de cuatro capitales-Beirut, Damasco, Bagdad, y Sana regionales - y que algo había que hacer para detener la expansión iraní. Como resultado de la nueva ecuación estratégica, los israelíes y la Casa de Saud se convirtió perfectamente alineados estratégicamente con el objetivo de neutralizar a Irán y sus aliados regionales. «Cuando los israelíes y los árabes están en la misma página, la gente debe prestar atención», el embajador israelí Ron Dermer dijo a Fox News sobre la alineación de Israel y Arabia Saudita, el 5 de marzo. 

El miedo mongering Israel y Arabia no ha funcionado. Según encuesta de Gallup, sólo el 9% de los ciudadanos de los Estados Unidos considera a Irán como un enemigo más grande de los EE.UU. en el momento en que Netanyahu llegó t Washington para hablar en contra de un acuerdo entre los EE.UU. e Irán.


*Los objetivos geoestratégicos de los EE.UU. y los saudíes Detrás de la guerra en Yemen*

Mientras que la Cámara de Arabia ha considerado durante mucho tiempo el Yemen una provincia subordinada de algún tipo, y como parte de la esfera de influencia de Riad, los EE.UU. quiere asegurarse de que podía controlar la Bab al-Mandeb, el Golfo de Adén y las islas Socotra . El Bab Al-Mandeb es un importante cuello de botella estratégico para los envíos internacionales de comercio marítimo y la energía que conecta el Golfo Pérsico por el Océano Índico con el Mar Mediterráneo a través del Mar Rojo. Es tan importante como el Canal de Suez para las rutas de navegación marítima y el comercio entre África, Asia y Europa.

Israel también estaba preocupado, porque el control de Yemen podría cortar el acceso de Israel a Océano Índico a través del Mar Rojo y evitar que sus submarinos de fácil implementación en el Golfo Pérsico para amenazar a Irán. Es por ello que el control de Yemen era en realidad uno de temas de conversación de Netanyahu en el Capitolio cuando habló ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos sobre Irán el 3 de marzo en lo que el New York Times de todas las publicaciones catalogado como «Mr. De Netanyahu Poco convincente discurso ante el Congreso »el 4 de marzo.

Arabia Saudita estaba visiblemente miedo de que Yemen podría convertirse formalmente alinear a Irán y que los iguala allí podrían dar lugar a nuevas rebeliones en la Península Arábiga contra la Casa de Saud. Los EE.UU. era tan muy preocupada por esto también, pero también estaba pensando en términos de rivalidades globales. La prevención de Irán, Rusia o China de tener un punto de apoyo estratégico en Yemen, como un medio para prevenir que otras potencias con vistas al Golfo de Adén y posicionarse en el barrio de Bab Al-Mandeb, era una de las principales preocupaciones de Estados Unidos.

Añadido a la importancia geopolítica de Yemen en la supervisión de los corredores marítimos estratégicos es arsenal de misiles de sus fuerzas armadas. Misiles de Yemen podría golpear cualquier barco en el Golfo de Adén o Bab al-Mandeb. En este sentido, el ataque en Arabia depósitos de misiles estratégicos de Yemen sirve los intereses estadounidenses e israelíes. El objetivo es no sólo para evitar que sean utilizados para tomar represalias contra esfuerzos de la fuerza militar saudí, pero también para evitar que éstos sean a disposición de un gobierno yemení alineado a cualquiera Irán, Rusia o China.

En una posición pública que contradice totalmente la política de Siria de Riad, los saudíes amenazaron con emprender acciones militares si el huzíes y sus aliados políticos no negociaron con Al-Hadi. Como resultado de las amenazas sauditas, estallaron las protestas en todo Yemen contra la Casa de Saud en marzo 25. Así, las ruedas se pusieron en marcha para otra guerra de Oriente Medio como los EE.UU., Arabia Saudita, Bahrein, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Qatar, Kuwait y comenzaron para prepararse para volver a instalar Al-Hadi.


*La Marcha de Arabia hacia la guerra en Yemen y un nuevo frente contra Irán*

Por todo lo dicho sobre Arabia Saudita como una potencia regional, es demasiado débil para enfrentar a Irán solo. La Casa de la estrategia de Saud ha sido erigir o reforzar un sistema de alianza regional para una confrontación dibujado con Irán y el Bloque de la Resistencia. En este sentido Arabia Saudita necesita Egipto, Turquía y Pakistán -a mal llamada llamada alianza «suní» o eje - para ayudar a confrontar a Irán y sus aliados regionales.

El príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan, el príncipe heredero del emirato de Abu Dhabi y Subcomandante Supremo de los militares de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, visitará Marruecos para hablar de una respuesta militar colectiva a Yemen por los petro-jeques árabes, Marruecos, Jordania y Egipto el 17 de marzo El 21 de marzo, Mohammed bin Zayed reunieron rey de Arabia Saudita Salman Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud para discutir una respuesta militar a Yemen. Esto fue mientras que Al-Hadi estaba llamando a Arabia Saudita y el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG) que le ayuden militarmente intervenir en Yemen. Las reuniones fueron seguidas por hablar de un nuevo pacto de seguridad regional de los petro-jeques árabes.

Fuera de los cinco miembros del CCG, el Sultanato de Omán se quedó lejos. Omán se negó a unirse a la guerra en Yemen. Muscat tiene relaciones amistosas con Teherán. Por otra parte, los omaníes están cansados ​​del proyecto saudí y GCC para usar el sectarismo para encender la confrontación con Irán y sus aliados. La mayoría de los omaníes son ni musulmanes sunitas ni musulmanes chiíes; son Ibadi musulmanes, y temen el abanicado de sedición sectaria por la Casa de Saud y los otros petro-jeques árabes.

Propagandistas saudíes entraron en Over Drive falsamente afirmando que la guerra era una respuesta a la invasión de Irán en las fronteras de Arabia Saudita. Turquía anunciaría su apoyo a la guerra en Yemen. El día se inició la guerra, Erdogan de Turquía afirmó que Irán estaba tratando de dominar la región y que Turquía, Arabia Saudita y los países del CCG estaban recibiendo molesto.

Durante estos eventos, Sisi de Egipto declaró que la seguridad de El Cairo y la seguridad de Arabia Saudita y los emiratos árabes petro-son uno. De hecho, Egipto dijo que no iba a participar en una guerra en Yemen el 25 de marzo, pero al día siguiente se unió a El Cairo Arabia Saudita en el ataque de Riad el Yemen mediante el envío de sus aviones y barcos a Yemen.

En la misma línea, el primer ministro paquistaní Nawaz Sharif emitió un comunicado el 26 de marzo que cualquier amenaza a Arabia Saudita sería «evocar una respuesta fuerte» de Pakistán. El mensaje fue dirigido tácitamente hacia Irán.


*El papel de Estados Unidos y de Israel en la Guerra en Yemen*

El 27 de marzo, se anunció en Yemen que Israel estaba ayudando a Arabia Saudita atacar al país árabe. «Esta es la primera vez que los sionistas [israelíes] están llevando a cabo una operación conjunta en la colaboración con los árabes,» Hassan Zaid, el jefe del Partido Al-Haq de Yemen, escribió en el Internet para señalar la convergencia de intereses entre Arabia Saudita y Israel. La alianza entre Israel y Arabia sobre Yemen, sin embargo, no es nueva. Los israelíes ayudaron a la Casa de Saud durante la Guerra del Norte Yemen civil que comenzó en 1962, proporcionando Arabia Saudita con armas para ayudar a los realistas contra los republicanos en el norte de Yemen.

Los EE.UU. también está involucrado y que va desde detrás o una distancia. Mientras se trabaja para llegar a un acuerdo con Irán, también quiere mantener una alianza contra Teherán con los saudíes. El Pentágono proporcionaría lo que llamó «la inteligencia y apoyo logístico» a la Casa de Saud. No cometer errores al respecto: la guerra en Yemen es también la guerra de Washington. El CCG ha estado en Yemen desatada por los EE.UU..

Desde hace tiempo se habla de la formación de una fuerza militar panárabe, pero las propuestas para la creación que se renovaron el 9 de marzo por el sello de caucho de la Liga Árabe. Las propuestas para un militar árabe unido sirven de Estados Unidos, Israel, y los intereses saudíes. Hablar de un militar panárabe ha sido motivada por sus preparativos para atacar a Yemen para volver Al-Hadi y enfrentar regionalmente Irán, Siria, Hezbollah, y el Bloque de Resistencia.

(Continuará)


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

Sigo sin ver a nadie de la banda saudíta poner los pies en Yemen. Posiblemente, su "ejercito de tierra", serán éstos:

13 jihadistas de Alqaeda (AQPA) han muerto cuando intentaban asaltar la base en Marib de la 3ª región militar, después de que la "Coalición" la bombardeara ayer.


----------



## peste bubónica (30 Mar 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> La opinion interna tambien contara, teniendo en cuenta la importancia de los hermanos musulmanes en Egipto.
> 
> Pero el factor fundamental debe ser EEUU, que ha convocado a todos sus titeres como ojeadores.
> 
> ...



New York Times y Washington Post: esos medios son la voz del lobby judio de la costa este... y como todos sabemos Israel está loco porque los EEUU les quiten a Iran de en medio. ::


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

*
Sin embargo, También dicen que en los combates producidos ayer en la región de Al-Tawila ( al sur de Yemen ) habrían sido apresados al menos 40 soldados saudíes.
*
Los Houthis, aseguran haber derribado otro caza de la coalición esta noche pasada, al Norte de Sanaa, en Al Jiraf.
*
Presencia Houthi en Arabia Saudí:*


----------



## peste bubónica (30 Mar 2015)

Nico dijo:


> Depende que parte del vaso (lleno/vacío) quieras destacar.
> 
> En tanto no sean "derrotados", en realidad representan *un brutal drenaje de fondos y esfuerzos para el bando Suní/Saudí/USA.*
> 
> ...



Ojalá tengas razón... pero también Iran se está desgastando mucho en Iraq y en Siria.

Y ahora Yemen, a donde no les será tan fácil enviar recursos y armas para poder hacer frente a la coalición.

Una derrota total de los Houthis y su consiguiente persecución podría causar malestar entre los círculos más conservadores y militaristas de Iran. 

Desde mi posición de "general de sofá" yo apostaría por un contraataque en Bahrein: Armando una revolución de colores, de esas a las que la CIA nos tiene ya tan acostumbrados.

de momento ya hay protestas contra el ataque Saudí a Yemen.

PressTV-Bahrainis slam Saudi invasion of Yemen


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

peste bubónica dijo:


> ...Una derrota total de los Houthis y su consiguiente persecución podría causar malestar entre los círculos más conservadores y militaristas de Iran.



Según usted ¿Quienes son los conservadores en Irán? y ¿los militaristas? 8:

Me temo que tendrá que revisar usted esas parcelas socio-políticas de Irán.:

Por otra parte. La población Houthi en Yemen está próxima al 40% de su población, que, además, abarca a provincias del sur de Arabía Saudi. Si, a ello le añadimos que buena parte del ejercito yemení es sunni, nos encontramos con la práctica imposibilidad (salvo genocidio) de derrotar totalmente a los Houthis.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Mar 2015)

Arabia Saudí tiene los pies de barro. Su principal peón, los yihadistas, se le puede volver en contra en cualquier momento. Por voluntad no sé si de Alá o del demonio, las zonas donde produce su petroleo son de mayoría shií. La zona fronteriza con Yemen (del que historicamente formó parte) también es de mayoría shií. Los elementos sunníes más prolaicos o menos wahabistas pueden buscar la alianza con los shiíes, como ya ocurre en Yemen, Irak o Siria. La situación económica se ha deteriorado (ingresa la mitad que antes de que cayera el precio del petróleo). El mínimo contratiempo se puede traducir en revueltas internas.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

Combates en Jizan ( capital provincial al sur de Arabia Saudi )

Combatientes yemeníes estarían respondiendo a Arabia Saudita lanzando ataques en la ciudad Saudí de Jizan

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/X9Fk7b0KVOo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 13:09 ----------

*Los Houthis acabarían de conseguir entrar en Ad Dali, capital de la región del mismo nombre, tras 6 días de combates.*


----------



## boquerónmig (30 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Según usted ¿Quienes son los conservadores en Irán? y ¿los militaristas? 8:
> 
> Me temo que tendrá que revisar usted esas parcelas socio-políticas de Irán.:



Para hacerse una idea de las dos facciones de Irán un texto cortito:


Spoiler



Los rumores de que el presidente iraní podría haber sido detenido en su propio país para ser interrogado ante el Consejo de Guardianes de la Revolución son coherentes con la dura pugna por el poder entre el Líder Supremo, Alí Jamenei, y un Mahmud Ahmadineyad que ya no puede presentarse a la reelección, después de haber cubierto dos mandatos.
Según fuentes internas, cuyos testimonios han sido recogidos por diversos medios internacionales, Ahmadineyad fue detenido el pasado lunes cuando volvía de inaugurar la Feria del Libro de Teherán y llevado ante el Consejo de Guardianes, donde fue amenazado para que no hiciera públicas ciertas informaciones que podrían dañar la imagen del régimen. Según esas mismas fuentes, Ahmadineyad dispondría de grabaciones en las que se demostraría el fraude electoral de su reelección en 2009, origen de las protestas multitudinarias que vivió el país durante varios meses, y habría mostrado su disposición a hacerlas públicas en caso de que Jamenei prohibiera a su candidato concurrir a las presidenciales de próximo mes de junio.
Según la Constitución de la República Islámica de Irán, el Consejo de Guardianes de la Revolución decide quién puede participar en las elecciones. El Consejo está formado por seis teólogos islámicos, elegidos por el Líder Supremo, y seis juristas designados por el máximo rector del sistema judicial, que a su vez debe el puesto al Líder Supremo, dignidad que detenta Jamenei desde la muerte de Jomeini, en 1989. Sólo los candidatos que cuenten con el visto bueno de este ente pueden ser validados por el Parlamento para su concurso en las presidenciales, que en esta ocasión se presentan más reñidas que nunca y en la que se baraja que participen al menos cuatro candidatos.
La escalada de tensión que implica la supuesta detención de Ahmadineyad es sólo el reflejo de una lucha por el poder que arranca de los comicios de 2009 y que podría llevar al régimen a una gravísima crisis, que es precisamente lo que los clérigos en el poder, encabezados por Jamenei, quieren evitar a toda costa.
Las caras visibles de los dos grupos enfrentados son la de Ahmadineyad, nacionalista, populista y partidario de separar los asuntos religiosos de las cuestiones políticas, y la de Alí Lariyani, presidente del Parlamento, ultraconservador y miembro de una dinastía que representa lo más parecido a una aristocracia dentro del régimen (su hermano Sadeq, por ejemplo, está al frente del poder judicial). Ambos contendientes han protagonizado sonoros enfrentamientos en el Parlamento, con acusaciones cruzadas de corrupción. Así, en febrero Ahmadineyad llegó a poner a los diputados una grabación en la que Fazel, uno de los hermanos Lariyani, habría ofrecido el apoyo de su familia a cambio de dinero. Lariyani contestó acusando a un hermano del presidente, Davud, de mantener contactos con las fuerzas extranjeras que quieren desestabilizar el país, acusación clásica del régimen iraní cuando pretende señalar a sus adversarios. Al día siguiente, Sadeq Lariyani ordenó la detención de Said Mortazavi, fiscal general de Teherán y firme aliado de Ahmadineyad, sin que hasta el momento se conozcan los cargos que pesan sobre él.
El escándalo mayúsculo desatado obligó a la primera autoridad del país, el ayatolá Alí Jamenei, a intervenir públicamente: reprobó la actitud de Ahmadineyad y de Lariyani, llamó a que no se pertubara “la paz psicológica del pueblo” y convocó a la unidad frente al “enemigo común” y las “conspiraciones” internacionales que, asegura, pretenden acabar con el régimen.
Con las elecciones de junio en el horizonte, tal vez las más más determinantes de la historia reciente de Irán, es previsible que los choques entre los partidarios de Ahmadineyad y Lariyani cobren fuerza. Los partidarios del todavía presidente del país defienden un nacionalismo de tintes populistas que quiere desvincularse del severo control ejercido por los clérigos desde la revolución islámica de 1979, mientras que los partidarios del presidente del Parlamento defienden el legado de Jomeini, basado en un fanatismo chií de nuevo cuño que ha generado su propia ortodoxia y representado por Alí Jamenei, cuyas relaciones con Ahmadineyad, a pesar de que nunca fueron buenas, ahora atraviesan con seguridad su peor momento.
Para que no queden dudas sobre lo que se juega en esta guerra, Ahamadineyad ya ha dejado claro que anulará las elecciones si su candidato, Esfandiar Rahim Mashei, no es autorizado por el Consejo de Guardianes a concurrir a los comicios. Con el precedente de las revueltas de 2009, es fácil suponer el cataclismo que una decisión de este calado podría provocar en un régimen con fundados motivos para temer por su supervivencia.


Ahmadineyad contra los ayatolÃ¡s - Revista El Medio


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Mar 2015)

Mi pronostico, la coalición de países árabes para la intervenir en Yemen tan solo tiene ligación económica de Arabia Saudí y la presión de los EEUU, no van a poner medios reales y se va a volver en contra del régimen en Arabia Saudí de tal forma que van a entrar en su territorio y van a demostrar lo poco que realmente son a nivel militar y ante todo a nivel social estos petrogerifantes .

Pero esto no es mas que el principio, esta va a servir de coartada a la coalición de EEUU-UK para intervenir militarmente en la península arábica y pienso que solo nos puede llevar a una escalada del conflicto con Irán de actor principal...si no paran entonces nos enfrentaríamos a palabras mayores con la intervención directa de Rusia en el conflicto y ya NADIE estará a salvo de que acabe en algo fuera de control.

Parece que tenemos a muchos con la idea que la salida al desastre de deuda donde nos han metido es una GUERRA GLOBAL.:abajo:


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

El vídeo sobre Jizan parece ser falso. Es Riad en 2012.


----------



## dick jones (30 Mar 2015)

peste bubónica dijo:


> New York Times y Washington Post: esos medios son la voz del lobby judio de la costa este... y como todos sabemos Israel está loco porque los EEUU les quiten a Iran de en medio. ::



Lo de Jew York Times tiene su aquel, cierto.

Pero hace dos semanas le pegaron un buen revolcon a Netanyahu publicando que diplomaticos israelis habian espiado las reuniones EEUU con Iran. La razon es que están mohinos, Bibi se ha buscado un nuevo amo: Sheldon Addelson.

Ademas de judios, NYT son democratas, y hasta ahora la linea de los democratas era la de negociación con Teheran. Mejor una mala paz y tal.

Pero con este articulito a cargo de John Bolton (pregunteles a los irakies si se acuerdan o no de su puta madre... vaya que pareciera que pintan bastos para Irán como saque los pies del tiesto.

Modo conspirativo ON

Una primavera persa vendría al pelo ahora.

Modo conspirativo OFF


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 4 h Hace 4 horas

BREAKING Pro-Saleh forces, Houthis enter Yemen's Ad Dali after 6 days of clashes: Witnesses - @anadoluagency
*
BREAKING Las fuerzas pro-Saleh, huzíes entran de Yemen Ad Dali después de 6 días de enfrentamientos: Testigos -anadoluagency







aa.com.tr/en



Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
30/03/2015

*Los pro-Saleh tropas, huzíes entran de Yemen Ad Dali

Militantes chiitas Houthi y las tropas leales al ex presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh irrumpieron en la sureña ciudad de Ad Dali*

*ADEN, Yemen*

Chiítas militantes Houthi y las tropas leales al ex presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh irrumpieron en la sureña ciudad de Ad Dali el lunes, dijeron testigos.

Pro-Saleh 33ª Brigada Blindada y aliados militantes Houthi de Yemen lograron entrar en la ciudad después de seis días de violentos enfrentamientos con militantes separatistas, dijeron testigos.

Según relatos de testigos, militantes Houthi tomaron posiciones en toda la ciudad en medio de combates intermitentes.

Ad Dali, visto como una ruta importante para las provincias del sur, ha visto recientemente fuertes enfrentamientos entre los huthis y Herak militantes separatistas, dejando decenas de muertos, incluidos civiles.

Los huthis han luchado tribus sunitas y los separatistas del sur desde el pasado mes de septiembre, cuando se hizo cargo de la capital Sanaa, de la que han tratado de extender su control a otras provincias.

Arabia Saudita y sus aliados árabes, por su parte, han sido sorprendentes posiciones Houthi a través de Yemen por vía aérea desde el miércoles.

Arabia Saudita dijo que su campaña anti-Houthi fue en respuesta a los llamamientos del presidente yemení Abd asediado Rabbuh Mansour Hadi para "salvar a la gente [de Yemen] de las milicias Houthi."

Algunos países del Golfo acusan chiíta Irán de apoyar a la insurgencia Houthi de Yemen.


----------



## Wein (30 Mar 2015)

¿Están a punto de llegar a un acuerdo con Irán y aún seguís con que le van a atacar?

Irán es intocable y lo que creo que se va a intentar es que haya un equilibrio de poderes con Arabia Saudí. 

Si hay guerra acaba Irán controlando todo el petroleo de Oriente Medio.


----------



## dino Coppola (30 Mar 2015)

Wein dijo:


> ¿Están a punto de llegar a un acuerdo con Irán y aún seguís con que le van a atacar?
> 
> Irán es intocable y lo que creo que se va a intentar es que haya un equilibrio de poderes con Arabia Saudí.
> 
> Si hay guerra acaba Irán controlando todo el petroleo de Oriente Medio.



Occidente esta llegando a un acuerdo, los sunies no.


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

Ya vamos viendo quienes serán carne de cañón. Han desembarcado tropas sudanesas en Jizan (Arabía Saudí)







Un ataque saudí a un campamento de refugiados en Almazraq al Norte de Sanaa, habría sido confundido con una cercana base Houthi. Se habla de decenas de muertos. Serían 290, los fallecidos


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2015)

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 · 3 h Hace 3 horas

#Azerbaijan sides with #Iran! Azerbaijan sides with Iran - Fort Russ … 








*Azerbaiyán con Irán*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
29/03/2015
313news.net (Azerbaiján medios de comunicación) 
Traducido por Kristina Rus 


*La administración presidencial de Azerbaiyán condena cualquier amenaza contra Irán *

El jefe adjunto de la administración presidencial de Azerbaiyán, Novruz Mammadov cree que los intereses de Azerbaiyán e Irán requieren el fortalecimiento de las relaciones bilaterales. De acuerdo con "Turan", dijo en una entrevista con la agencia de noticias iraní IRNA. 

Según Mammedov, después de la independencia, la mejora de las relaciones con Irán se ha convertido en una de las prioridades de la política de Heydar Aliyev. 

El año pasado una nueva fase en la mejora de las relaciones bilaterales ha comenzado. "Esto fue lo esperado, ya que la mejora de las relaciones está en el interés de ambos países", - dijo. 

El indicador de fortalecimiento de los vínculos eran numerosas reuniones entre los presidentes de Irán y Azerbaiyán. Esto fue seguido por las visitas periódicas de funcionarios de los dos países que dieron impulso al desarrollo de las relaciones y la cooperación en muchas áreas. 

*Azerbaiyán ha defendido contra las amenazas y la presión sobre Irán.* Al mismo tiempo, señaló la importancia de la cooperación para garantizar la seguridad regional, en particular en la lucha contra el terrorismo en el rostro de ISIS. 


_*KR:* 

Más presión sobre Irán de Occidente y Arabia Saudita lo empuja a buscar otros aliados, y Azerbaiyán sigue Irán (y Turquía). Azerbaiyán ha perdido las ilusiones románticas sobre América, y, naturalmente, está poniendo más esperanzas en los jugadores más cultural y geográficamente más cercanas. Después de todo, Azerbaiyán solía ser una parte del imperio persa. 

Aunque Irán ve a sí misma en términos de la sombra del imperio persa, como una civilización única (como China o Rusia), no puede estar solo. 

Si la operación en curso contra Yemen es considerado como un ataque contra Irán, la posición pro-iraní de China y de Rusia es simbólico. 

Rusia ya ganó la espalda a los ortodoxos Armenia cristiana, que veía a Rusia como un hermano mayor y el principal garante de que la supervivencia durante siglos. 

Sin embargo, Nagorno-Karabaj sigue siendo el punto más débil y un mayor desafío en las relaciones entre Rusia, Armenia y Azerbaiyán, lo que mantiene la quema hasta después de 20 años (al parecer 20 personas murieron en los últimos enfrentamientos el 19 de marzo). Un conflicto armado entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán no se puede descartar, y se convertiría en una verdadera prueba para Rusia. 

En una forma de unirse a la Unión Euroasiática por Armenia y Azerbaiján ayudaría a difundir el conflicto territorial. 

Irán y Turquía son los otros candidatos potenciales para tal unión prometiendo nuevos mercados y rutas de comercio para todos los actores involucrados, si sólo algunos países pueden poner sus intereses económicos por encima de los agravios del pasado. _




---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 18:51 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> Un ataque saudí a un campamento de refugiados en Almazraq al Norte de Sanaa, habría sido confundido con una cercana base Houthi. Se habla de decenas de muertos. Serían 290, los fallecidos



Les llamarán Daños Colaterales.
No me creo que los hallan confundido. Es la misma técnica empleada por los Ukros. Ataques a la población civil. *Terrorismo*.


----------



## nominefi (30 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya vamos viendo quienes serán carne de cañón. Han desembarcado tropas sudanesas en Jizan (Arabía Saudí)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si la mitad de esto lo hace el bando el "equivocado",tenemos horas de televisión, como son los "nuestros" no se sabe ni que existe.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 18 s hace 18 segundos

PHOTOS: More amazing images coming via @omeisy of the massive explosion in Sana'a tonight. 
*
PHOTOS: Más imágenes increíbles que vienen a través deomeisy de la explosión masiva en Saná esta noche.



















---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 20:43 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 2 min Hace 2 minutos

VIDEO: Another view on other side of the hill for the massive explosion in Missile Facility in #Sanaa #Yemen 
*
VIDEO: Otro punto de vista en el otro lado de la colina de la explosión masiva en Fondo de Misiles en #Sanaa #Yemen

https://instagram.com/p/03LB52H5GV/

---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 20:46 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 57 s Hace 58 segundos

Missile Facility explosion in #Sanaa, shows smaller munition exploding before big explosion https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2C9c20arI …

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/UP2C9c20arI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

Una entretenida visión de la movida en Yemen:
*"Yemen;Iran jugando en el jardín de Arabia"*


----------



## anarcosindicalista (30 Mar 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Combates en Jizan ( capital provincial al sur de Arabia Saudi )
> 
> Combatientes yemeníes estarían respondiendo a Arabia Saudita lanzando ataques en la ciudad Saudí de Jizan
> 
> ...



Iran ha echado un ordago de dimensiones colosales. Y eso en medio de las conversaciones por el programa nuclear. Básicamente los iraníes están diciendo a americanos, árabes e israelíes: hacemos lo que nos sale de los cojones, y cuando nos sale de los cojones. O lo tomas, o lo dejas. Y si sois tan valientes, pues va chulos, atacad. Estamos hablando que un aliado suyo esta atacando Arabia Saudi!!! Se están riendo en su cara. Los Houthies nunca habrían retado a los sauditas de la forma que lo están haciendo, no solo sin el beneplácito iraní, sino también sin estar listos desde un punto de vista militar y de armamento. Cuidado que a la coalición le podrían aguardan muchas sorpresas y jueguitos nuevos en Yemen.


----------



## p_pin (30 Mar 2015)

Yo en este tema me reconozco un ignorante, y lo poco que sé es lo que os leo. 
Y desde luego os doy más credibilidad que a los mass-mierda

Hoy en la Secta, el titular y comentario posterior sobre este tema, es que "una coalición de países árabes iba a parar los pies a Irán y el ISIS" haciendo esa asociación Irán-ISIS para la borregada... 

A mi me parece sorprendente que ya estén atacando posiciones interiores de A. Saudí


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2015)

p_pin dijo:


> ...A mi me parece sorprendente que ya estén atacando posiciones interiores de A. Saudí



Tampoco era de extrañar ya que, en esos territorios sauditas, la mayoría de la población es houthi de religión zaidi (otra interpretación shii). Además, también ha ocurrido hace unos años alguna movida similar.

En otro orden, destacaría que no se como podría, Los Saud, mantener sometidos a los yemeníes, si consiguieran ganar esta guerra ¿Manteniendo destacamentos como en Bahrein, cuando en Bahrein tiene un millón de habitantes y Yemen tiene casi tantos (unos 25 millones), como el reino saudita?

No veo que pudieran mantener un títere muchos meses, con Sanaa y Aden en ruinas...

---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 21:59 ----------

El campamento de refugiados bombardeado:


----------



## Le Truhan (31 Mar 2015)

Los yemenies están haciendo una tactica como Vietnam en 1979 con China y los saudies lo van a pasar muy mal, va a ser su Vietnam.


----------



## MartinCodax (31 Mar 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Arabia Saudí tiene los pies de barro. Su principal peón, los yihadistas, se le puede volver en contra en cualquier momento. Por voluntad no sé si de Alá o del demonio, las zonas donde produce su petroleo son de mayoría shií. La zona fronteriza con Yemen (del que historicamente formó parte) también es de mayoría shií. Los elementos sunníes más prolaicos o menos wahabistas pueden buscar la alianza con los shiíes, como ya ocurre en Yemen, Irak o Siria. La situación económica se ha deteriorado (ingresa la mitad que antes de que cayera el precio del petróleo). El mínimo contratiempo se puede traducir en revueltas internas.



Si mal no recuerdo a Osama bin Laden lo expulsaron de Arabia Saudí por precisamente predicar en contra de la monarquía, ISIS también declaró que querían ejecutar al Rey, porque lo consideraban blasfemo y aliado de EEUU. Por mi pueden hacerle un Robespierre.

Y no solo ISIS, si el Gobierno iraki y sirio vencen a la basura yihadista de Al Nusra y demás se tendrán que ir a algun sitio, y que mejor territorio a conquistar que el Nejd petrolero gobernado por un déspota.

Si el día de mañana el estado saudí es destruido y la familia real sufre un Romanov no perdería un segundo de sueño, es más, puede que los gane.



mazuste dijo:


> Una entretenida visión de la movida en Yemen:
> *"Yemen;Iran jugando en el jardín de Arabia"*



Ese articulo es muy bueno y recomendable, yo sigo a su autor por Twitter. Es de los pocos que he leído que te dan algunos antecedentes (el dominio califal, otomano, Yemen del Norte y Sur...)



Le Truhan dijo:


> Los yemenies están haciendo una tactica como Vietnam en 1979 con China y los saudies lo van a pasar muy mal, va a ser su Vietnam.



Los saudíes son idiotas, bombardeando Saná solo conseguirán que la gente se ponga de lado de los Huties y que vean al gobierno exiliado de Hadi como un traidor amigo de asesinos. 



*_* dijo:


> Joder si están contra las cuerdas en Eden :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te sugiero que no te fíes mucho de los mapas, puesto que cada uno es diferente, unos dicen que Adén ya cayó en manos de los Huties, otros dicen que el Gobierno sigue controlando en suroeste...fijate unicamente en Adén. Si cae Adén, ya da igual las posesiones que le queden al Gobierno de Hadi, es su gran bastión.

Tal como has dicho, lo que importa aquí son las zonas pobladas, y los Huties las dominan.


----------



## peste bubónica (31 Mar 2015)

Es curioso ver cómo cuando Ash Carter bendice y apoya la coalición de Arabia Saudita, mezcla intencionadamente el tema de la lucha contra ISIS y la invasión de Yemen.






> WASHINGTON, Jumada II 11, 1436, March 31, 2015, SPA -- The United States supports Arab plans to create a unified military force to counter growing security threats in the Middle East, and the Pentagon will cooperate with it where U.S. and Arab interests coincide, Defense Secretary Ash Carter said on Monday.
> Carter told reporters during a visit to Fort Drum in New York that U.S. military leaders who have met with him abroad thought that regional members of the coalition fighting ISIS should be encouraged to do more if they were able.
> "So I think if they are willing to do more, in this case with respect to Yemen, then that is a good thing because ultimately it is their region. The willingness of the parties there to step up and do more for stability in the Middle East is a good thing," Carter said.
> Asked if the U.S. military would cooperate with the new force, the U.S. defense secretary said it would, adding
> ...


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2015)

peste bubónica dijo:


> Es curioso ver cómo cuando Ash Carter bendice y apoya la coalición de Arabia Saudita, mezcla intencionadamente el tema de la lucha contra ISIS y la invasión de Yemen.



Pues si, igual que Sadm Hussein- AlQaeda, cuando, ésta, ni existía en Iraq. ienso:


----------



## Alcazar (31 Mar 2015)

Una pregunta, de que manera reciben suministros los houthies? Por que son un punto islote dentro del mar de la influencia saudí. 

No veo el modo de que los persas puedan enchufarlo la manguera a base de bien.


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2015)

Más crimenes de guerra. Este, en Yareem cometido por los bombardeos Saudi-USAnos 

Al menos, 8 muertos y una veintena de heridos. 
Fotos:


Spoiler


----------



## hemingway (31 Mar 2015)

Las imágenes de más arriba son horribles. Por favor, si las vais a poner creo que todos agradeceríamos que al menos usaseis el spoilers, que para cosas como esas están. 

En otro orden de cosas, yo también me pregunto como consigue Irán asistir a los houties (suponiendo que lo estén haciendo, que supongo que a cierto nivel al menos si). Está incomunicado de cojones del área de influencia iraní.

En cuanto a la situación sobre el terreno, pues no hay más que comparar la densidad poblacional de Yemen y el dominio de los grupos, el éxito chií es rotundo:

Densidad poblacional de Yemen:







Situación de control sobre el terreno:








Y como ya habéis dicho, si algo han demostrado los conflictos actuales en Oriente Medio es que los bombardeos no valen ni para tomar por el culo. Es más, son totalmente contraproducentes en tanto que el apoyo popular va a decantarse todavía más hacia el "enemigo". Si los resultados de la guerra contra el ISIS, con bombardeos de todo tipo y cientos de miles de fuerzas sobre el terreno, ya están siendo de magnitudes modestas, imaginaos en este caso.

Arabia Saudí está en una encrucijada total. Deseando estoy de que tantas décadas de financiación al terrorismo más tarde estos cabrones vayan a recibir su merecido.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Mar 2015)

hemingway dijo:


> Las imágenes de más arriba son horribles. Por favor, si las vais a poner creo que todos agradeceríamos que al menos usaseis el spoilers, que para cosas como esas están.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, yo también me pregunto como consigue Irán asistir a los houties (suponiendo que lo estén haciendo, que supongo que a cierto nivel al menos si). Está incomunicado de cojones del área de influencia iraní.
> 
> ...



Esa zona siempre ha sido un puto lío para la navegación, hay todos los días circulando embarcaciones de todos los tamaños y la mitad sin registrar. Sobre el papel esta más vigilada que Fort Knox, en la práctica allí hacen lo que les sale y sólo Irán es capaz de controlar relativamente su zona costera, a los yanquis los torean como quieren y los capitanes pasan de contactar con las autoridades para estar el menor tiempo posible en la zona.

Live Ships Map - AIS - Vessel Traffic and Positions - AIS Marine Traffic


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2015)

hemingway dijo:


> ...En otro orden de cosas, yo también me pregunto como consigue Irán asistir a los houties (suponiendo que lo estén haciendo, que supongo que a cierto nivel al menos si). Está incomunicado de cojones del área de influencia iraní.



*
Usted cree que es tan sencillo sellar 2500 kms. de costa accesible?*


----------



## dick jones (31 Mar 2015)

Una cosa que aprendi en este foro es que las zonas de explotacion petrolifera de Arabia Saudi son de mayoria chiita.

Cuidado pues.

Otra cosa, no nos dejemos intoxicar por la propaganda usana, los movimientos de Iran son y han sido totalmente defensivos. Asi lo reconoce la Rand corporation.

La importancia de esta zona es crucial no solo en terminos energeticos si no geoestrategicos, tuberistan, la nueva ruta de la seda y las rutas comerciales maritimas entre China, Africa y Europa pasan por aqui.

Con Estados Unidos o el Imperio del Caos haciendo de capitan pirata, que de casta le viene al galgo.

Repasemos a Escobar, hermanos.


----------



## argenlino (31 Mar 2015)

AL FINAL SON TODAS ASTILLAS DEL MISMO PALO...

Confirmado: La casa Real Saudi es JudÃ­a Rootschild!! no es Musulmana | Legnalenja


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2015)

Syriaonline @Syriasonline · 3 h Hace 3 horas

UK urged not to give arms to Saudis for use against #Yemen PressTV-â€˜Donâ€™t give UK arms to Saudis on Yemenâ€™ …
*
*Reino Unido instó a no dar armas a los saudíes para su uso contra #Yemen*

*Una ONG y campañas organización con sede en Reino Unido ha exigido Bretaña asegurar que sus armas no serán utilizados por Arabia Saudita en su agresión contra Yemen.*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
30/03/2015

Andrew Smith, coordinador de medios de t él Campaña contra el Comercio de Armas (CAAT) dice: "El gobierno debe garantizar que las armas del Reino Unido no están contribuyendo a la violencia y que no hay ciudadanos británicos o empleados de empresas del Reino Unido involucradas, incluidos los empleados de BAE preparan aviones para el bombardeo ".

"Las armas del Reino Unido han sido utilizados por Arabia Saudita en Yemen antes, en un bombardeo que causó la muerte de civiles", RT, según lo citó.

Esto es, mientras que el gobierno saudí está llevando a cabo ataques aéreos en la guerra en Yemen, junto con Jordania, Bahrein, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Kuwait y Qatar.

Según los informes, rey de Arabia Saudita Salman ha destinado 100 aviones de combate y 150.000 soldados para su uso en la invasión.

Ahora Danny Makki, un experto en Medio Oriente con sede en Londres, dice: "La política del Reino Unido es muy clara cuando se trata de la venta de armas en todo el mundo. El hecho es que venden armas a estados dictatoriales y tiránicos en todo el mundo árabe y Oriente Medio. Es una hipocresía cínica de los estados como Arabia Saudita y, como otros estados [Pérsico] árabes del Golfo para el uso de estas armas para bombardear otros países árabes y civiles inocentes. Tienen regímenes dictatoriales en el juego y no siguen nada que ver con la democracia, el liberalismo, o los derechos humanos. Se manifiesta el nivel de la actual doble moral en la política exterior del Reino Unido, especialmente hacia los países árabes Golfo [Pérsico] ".

Makki dijo de Press TV UK Desk el lunes que "Arabia Saudita es un país que compra armas en decenas de millones y miles de millones del Reino Unido y Europa. Cuando el Reino Unido es la venta de estas armas a esas dictaduras, en realidad están haciendo cumplir la noción de que el Reino Unido está bien con la dictadura. Sin embargo, (el Reino Unido) elige a estigmatizar y satanizar a otros líderes en el mundo árabe y Oriente Medio por ser dictatorial o no tener suficiente democracia. Es (el Reino Unido) los fondos, apoya y ayuda a algunos de los regímenes más tiránicos, opresivas y bárbaros en el conjunto del mundo ".

Arabia Saudita se estima en más prolífico comprador de armas de Gran Bretaña. Desde que llegó al poder en 2010, el gobierno-conservador liderado por el Reino Unido ha autorizado más de £ 3,8 mil millones de dólares en armas al régimen del Golfo Pérsico, según CAAT.

Gran Bretaña vende una amplia gama de armas al Estado del Golfo Pérsico, incluyendo la aeronave Eurofighter Typhoon. También mantiene otras armas para el régimen saudí, como el avión de combate F-15 y la flota Arabia Tornado.

Amnistía Internacional anteriormente concluyó que era "muy probable" que suministrados en el Reino Unido Tornado cazabombarderos fueron utilizados en una ofensiva militar a Arabia dirigido contra Yemen en 2009.

Un informe elaborado por el grupo de derechos humanos, publicado en 2010, reclamó algunos de los ataques aéreos llevados a cabo por parte de Arabia Saudita durante el conflicto parecía ser "indiscriminado o desproporcionado."

JAS / GHN




---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 18:33 ----------

Syriaonline ha retwitteado
Press TV @PressTV · 4 h Hace 4 horas

Breaking #Iran says #Saudi invasion of #Yemen “strategic mistake” that could endanger whole region. @hrw @amnesty 
*
Breaking #Iran Dice invasión #Saudi de #Yemen "error estratégico" que podría poner en peligro a toda la región. @hrw @amnesty

---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 19:22 ----------

Vera Van Horne @VeraVanHorne · 3 h Hace 3 horas

Iran and Russia give a 24-hour ultimatum to stop war in Yemen.
*
*Irán y Rusia dan un ultimátum de 24 horas para detener la guerra en Yemen.*

IRAN AND RUSSIA GIVE GULF STATES AND ALLIES A 24 HR DEADLINE TO STOP THE WAR ON YEMEN | Friends of Syria


(Trad. Google)
31/03/2015

*Irán y Rusia DAN ESTADOS DEL GOLFO Y ALIADOS A PLAZO 24 HR PARA PARAR LA GUERRA EN YEMEN*

Una fecha límite 24 horas se ha dado por Irán y Rusia al Reino Saudita y sus aliados israelíes / Americana, para detener los bombardeos en Yemen.


Los buques de guerra han dejado a los puertos rusos e iraníes hacia el estrecho de Bab El-Mandeb, y en consecuencia los rusos han advertido a los estados del Golfo de interferir en Yemen. Rusia ha dado el ultimátum de que si la guerra no se detiene en las próximas 24 horas, Rusia va a detener la guerra por la fuerza.


Por otra parte, Irán ha advertido de Arabia Saudita y el estado del Golfo que tales ataques aéreos causarán una guerra regional y que Irán va a trabajar cerca de la línea marítima en el estrecho de Bab El-Mandeb. Cualquier atentado que afecta a los buques de guerra iraníes causará Irán para entrar directamente en esta guerra y que los misiles iraníes estará en el rango de Arabia Saudita y los países que los respalda militarmente es decir, Israel y Estados Unidos.

Fuente: Agencia de Noticias Reuters


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 2 min Hace 2 minutos

YEMEN: Houthis take position on Bab el-Mandeb, key sea lane for > 3.4 mil barrels of oil daily - @Noah_Browning 
*
YEMEN: huzíes tomar posición sobre *Bab el-Mandeb*, ruta marítima clave para> 3,4 mil barriles de petróleo diarios -Noah_Browning







---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 20:05 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 8 min Hace 8 minutos

NOW: Large explosion rocks #Sanaa #Yemen. AA guns heard going off - @omeisy
*
AHORA: gran explosión rocas #Sanaa #yemen. Cañones antiaéreos escucharon ir fuera -omeisy

---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 20:13 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 20 min Hace 20 minutos

Iranian aircraft buzzes US Navy helicopter in Persian Gulf - CNN
*
Avión iraní zumba helicóptero de la marina americana en el Golfo Pérsico - CNN




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
31/03/2015

Washington (CNN) 
Una aeronave de observación militar iraní voló a unos 50 metros de un helicóptero de la armada de Estados Unidos Armada sobre el Golfo Pérsico este mes, lo que desató la preocupación de que los altos mandos iraníes podrían no tener el control total de las fuerzas locales, CNN ha aprendido. 


El incidente, que no ha sido divulgada públicamente, preocupado oficiales militares estadounidenses porque la maniobra insegura podría haber provocado un incidente grave. 

También sorprendió a los comandantes estadounidenses porque en los últimos meses las fuerzas iraníes han llevado a cabo ejercicios y operaciones en la región de una manera profesional, un funcionario militar estadounidense dijo a CNN. 

"Creemos que esto podría haber sido ordenado localmente", dijo el funcionario. 

El incidente tuvo lugar cuando los EE.UU. y otras potencias mundiales se reúnan con Irán en Suiza para negociar un acuerdo de limitar el programa nuclear de Teherán. Al mismo tiempo, Irán ha estado activo en el apoyo a los proxies en varios puntos de acceso en el Golfo Pérsico y las regiones vecinas. 


El helicóptero armado Armada MH-60R estaba volando desde la cubierta del USS Carl Vinson en un patrullaje de rutina en el espacio aéreo internacional, dijo el funcionario. 

Una observación iraní Y-12 aviones desarmados acercó. El avión iraní hizo dos pases en el helicóptero, que no superen 50 yardas, antes de que el helicóptero se alejó, según el funcionario. 

El funcionario dijo que el helicóptero deliberadamente rompió y se fue volando de una manera "predecible" por lo que los iraníes no podían malinterpretar las intenciones de Estados Unidos. 

El helicóptero de la Armada estaba en contacto por radio con el barco durante el encuentro, pero no hubo contacto entre los dos aviones y no hubo disparos. 

La tripulación de la Armada tomó fotos del incidente, pero los militares no es la liberación de ellos. 

El gobierno de Estados Unidos está considerando una posible protesta gestiones contra Irán, dijo el funcionario. 

CNN ha tendido la mano a los funcionarios iraníes, pero no ha recibido respuesta. 

Este tipo de aeronave de observación iraní generalmente opera sobre el Golfo varias veces al mes. Pero después del incidente reciente, US inteligencia naval no lo vio de nuevo por dos semanas, lo que lleva a la conclusión de que el incidente pudo haber sido ordenado por un comandante local, que luego fue reprendido por sus superiores. 

El Pentágono ha observado durante los últimos años que la mayoría de los encuentros con los militares iraníes en el mar o en el aire se llevan a cabo profesionalmente, pero que algunas misiones dirigidas por fuerzas del Cuerpo de Guardianes iraní Revolucionario haber sido demasiado agresivo contra las fuerzas estadounidenses en la zona. 

La preocupación del Ejército de Estados Unidos ha sido que uno de estos incidentes podría derivar en un encuentro militar. 

Este incidente "podría haber sido bufonada" dijo el funcionario, pero siempre hay un riesgo de este tipo de acciones. 

El incidente se produce como las patrullas de la marina de guerra del Golfo de Adén a mirar para barcos iraníes los EE.UU. cree que estamos tratando de llevar armas para reabastecer a los rebeldes Houthi en Yemen. La Armada compartiría tal inteligencia con Arabia Saudita, un segundo funcionario estadounidense dijo a CNN.




---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 20:18 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 54 min Hace 54 minutos

Houthis enter military base at Red Seas strategic Bab El-Mandeb Straight #Yemen: Local officials - @zerohedge
*
Huzíes introduzca base militar en el Mar Rojo estratégica Bab El-Mandeb Straight #yemen: Funcionarios locales -@zerohedge


----------



## Bur Buja (31 Mar 2015)

Eso de que Rusia intervendrá en un plazo de 24 horas es alguna declaración oficial o son hipótesis del link (no puedo ver enlaces)


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ed-send-ground-troops-yemen-invasion-imminent


*Después saudíes Denegar "necesidad de enviar tropas de tierra a Yemen", es la invasión inminente?*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
31/03/2015

Con Tormenta Decisivo ataques aéreos que no muestran señales de disminuir, y con algunos informes que sugieren que hasta 40 personas murieron cuando las bombas llegaron a un campo de refugiados cerca Haradh, muchos sospechan que la violencia en Yemen se establece en una escalada significativa en los próximos días y semanas con Arabia Saudí se prepara para lanzar una invasión terrestre en el esfuerzo de expansión para debilitar a los rebeldes apoyados por Irán Houthi que derrocaron al gobierno de Yemen apoyado por Estados Unidos.

Los bombardeos de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita han persistido durante cinco días consecutivos en Sanaa y al-Hodeidah donde los ataques aéreos dirigidos instalaciones antiaéreas. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores yemení negó que la coalición fue responsable de la muerte de los refugiados y en cambio culpó a los rebeldes fuego de artillería.

Vía Al Arabiya : 
_El canciller de Yemen culpó combatientes Houthi-iraníes aliado para un ataque aéreo contra un campamento para personas desplazadas y los refugiados en el norte de Yemen, que mataron al menos a 45 personas el lunes, negando cualquier vínculo con las operaciones militares saudíes llevado.

Riad Yaseen estaba hablando a periodistas en la capital saudí, Riad. Él dijo que la explosión en el campamento no era parte de las fuerzas de la coalición árabes sino por "ataques de artillería" por los huthis musulmanes chiítas. _​
Mientras tanto, en lo que es quizás el signo más seguro que una invasión terrestre es, de hecho, a la vista, los saudíes están diciendo a cabo actualmente no hay necesidad de poner las botas en el suelo:







Y como CNN notas , una guerra terrestre con los huthis es probable que sea una, asunto sangriento ardua que podría poner en peligro aún más la frontera sur de Arabia Saudita:

_Pero si la coalición lleva la lucha a la tierra en Yemen, las consecuencias podrían ser graves. Huzíes son guerrilleros aguerridos y podría cruzar a Arabia Saudita. Ellos ya han amenazado atentados suicidas dentro de Arabia Saudita ...

Arabia Saudita y Egipto han tanto hablado de la posibilidad de poner las botas en el suelo. El sábado, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores yemení Riyadh Yaseen dijo que esperaba que las tropas de la coalición para estar en Yemen en cuestión de días.

Líderes saudíes han dicho que si las tropas no entran, no se irán hasta que han degradado la capacidad de los huthis 'para luchar. Los huthis son guerrilleros apt. Una pelea en el suelo podría ser sangriento y prolongado._​
Por desgracia, ahora parece que esta "sangrienta y prolongada" conflicto está un poco más cerca de convertirse en realidad como informa Reuters que los rebeldes Houthi han tenido acceso a una base militar en el barrio de Bab el-Mandeb, el cuarto cuello de botella de aceite de envío más grande en el mundo. Como señala la CNN, "que el paso que es el único acceso desde el mar Arábigo al Canal de Suez de Egipto."

Aquí hay más información a través de Reuters en el avance de los rebeldes ... 

_Los combatientes de la milicia Houthi de Yemen el martes entraron en una base militar de costa con vistas estratégico estrecho de Bab el Mandeb del Mar Rojo, los funcionarios locales dijeron a Reuters.

Los soldados de la 17a División Blindada en el distrito Dabab en el suroeste de la provincia de Taiz de Yemen abrieron las puertas a los huthis, cuyo avance militar haya sido impugnada por seis días de ataques aéreos liderados por Arabia._​
... Y sobre las consecuencias para el equilibrio de poder regional ...

_El colapso de Yemen como una realidad política y el poder de los huthis permitirán a Irán para ampliar su presencia en ambos lados de la Bab el-Mandeb, en el Golfo de Adén y el Mar Rojo. Ya números discretos de los buques de guerra iraníes regularmente navegan estas aguas ", J. Peter Pham de EEUU dijo este Consejo del Atlántico.

Los analistas dicen que las fuerzas Houthi mismos no tienen las capacidades marítimas o el interés para apuntar el Bab el-Mandeb, mientras que la advertencia de la influencia iraní.

"Si los iraníes eran para tener acceso a una base de facto en algún puerto o de otra controlada por los huthis los que han ayudado en la lucha de este último, el equilibrio de poder en la subregión podría cambiar significativamente", dijo Pham, quien también asesora a los Estados Unidos, los gobiernos europeos y africanos ...

Cualquier cierre de Bab el-Mandeb, en árabe significa "Puerta de las Lágrimas", debido a su navegación precaria, podría cerrar el canal de Suez y el oleoducto SUMED que conecta con el Mediterráneo y suministra petróleo al sur de Europa.

"Si una escalada de conflicto resulta en el cierre de las Bab el-Mandeb Estrecho, petroleros del Golfo Pérsico serían incapaces de llegar al Canal de Suez y el SUMED Pipeline, desviándolos alrededor del extremo sur de África, un viaje de al menos 40 día ", dijo el analista de envío Natasha Boyden con MLV & Co. _​
Por su parte, SocGen fue el lunes opinando que las posibilidades de una interrupción en los envíos de petróleo ocasionado por el conflicto en Yemen fueron relativamente escasas, pero el siguiente comentario arroja algo de luz sobre la importancia del estrecho verdaderamente es, de quién está ahí patrullando la aguas, y sobre el papel que puede desempeñar Irán para mejorar las capacidades marítimas de la Houthi:

_ El único problema es posible, en nuestra opinión, es el de Bab el-Mandeb (ver mapa arriba). Este es un cuello de botella entre Yemen y Yibuti que conecta el Mar Rojo con el Golfo de Adén y el Mar Arábigo. De acuerdo con los EE.UU. EIA, 3,8 Mb / d de crudo y productos refinados fluía a través de esta vía fluvial en 2013 en ambas direcciones, norte hacia Europa y los EE.UU. y el sur hacia Asia. Más de la mitad del tráfico, 2,1 Mb / d, se trasladó al norte del Canal de Suez y el oleoducto Sumed paralelo. En su punto más estrecho, el Bab el-Mandeb está a sólo 18 millas de ancho, lo que limita el tráfico de buques tanque para dos canales de 2 kilómetros de ancho, uno en cada sentido. Sin embargo, debido a su carácter estratégico para el comercio de petróleo y otros comercios, el Golfo de Adén, el Bab el-Mandeb y el mar Rojo son fuertemente y permanentemente patrulladas por Estados Unidos, la OTAN y otras fuerzas navales aliadas. La marina iraní también mantiene una presencia regular.

La semana pasada, Egipto, que es parte de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, envió 4 buques de guerra adicionales para el Mar Rojo ...

Fuerzas terrestres Houthi se informa bien entrenados y equipados. Sin embargo, para ellos, como para muchos grupos de milicias similares, sería un paso muy grande para agregar una capacidad marítima. Hipotéticamente, Irán podría ayudarles a añadir esa capacidad. Sin embargo, en este momento, el apoyo de Irán puede ser limitado al financiamiento. No está claro a partir de los informes de si Irán está proporcionando equipo y capacitación para los huthis. Irán no es abiertamente involucrado militarmente, en el mismo sentido que tienen las botas en el terreno en Irak y Siria (por ejemplo). Para llevar el escenario hipotético futuro, Irán podría, en algún momento, ser capaz de ayudar a equipar y entrenar a los huthis para llevar a cabo ataques en el mar utilizando botes pequeños, rápidos llenos de explosivos, actuando solo o en enjambres. Esta es una capacidad que Irán sí tiene. _​






Por último, Reuters informa cohete pesado y fuego de artillería a lo largo de la frontera ya que el gobierno Hadi pide una incursión terrestre:

_ Los residentes y fuentes tribales en el norte de Yemen informaron intercambios de artillería y cohetes a lo largo de varios tramos de la frontera con Arabia Saudita. Las explosiones y un intenso tiroteo se escucharon y helicópteros sobrevolaban saudíes, dijeron.

En el puerto meridional de Adén, los combatientes Houthi y unidades del ejército aliados presionan una ofensiva contra las fuerzas leales al Hadi, tratando de capturar el último bastión importante que quedaba de las fuerzas del presidente ausente.

Al menos 36 personas murieron cuando las fuerzas leales a Houthi bombardearon Hadi en Aden. Jets de la coalición liderada por Arabia bombardearon Houthi posiciones cerca del aeropuerto.

*Gobierno grupa de Hadi, ahora con sede en Arabia Saudita, está llamando a Riad a escalar la guerra aérea en una invasión. * _​




---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 22:00 ----------




Bur Buja dijo:


> Eso de que Rusia intervendrá en un plazo de 24 horas es alguna declaración oficial o son hipótesis del link (no puedo ver enlaces)



Si está el enlace,
IRAN AND RUSSIA GIVE GULF STATES AND ALLIES A 24 HR DEADLINE TO STOP THE WAR ON YEMEN | Friends of Syria

Yo no publico nada sin enlace.
Luego puede que nos lo creamos, o no.


----------



## anarcosindicalista (31 Mar 2015)

Harman dijo:


> *Irán y Rusia DAN ESTADOS DEL GOLFO Y ALIADOS A PLAZO 24 HR PARA PARAR LA GUERRA EN YEMEN*
> 
> Una fecha límite 24 horas se ha dado por Irán y Rusia al Reino Saudita y sus aliados israelíes / Americana, para detener los bombardeos en Yemen.
> 
> ...



Mas que amenaza, esto suena a provocación para que Arabia Saudi se meta aun mas en la boca del lobo, con mas ganas, mas tropas y mas rápido si cabe. Iran sabe muy bien de que pie cojean el Imperio y sus secuaces... Son muy chulos ellos. O eso, o estaríamos hablando del principio de la 3a Guerra Mundial. Por eso creo que al final se van a quedar en amenazas huecas destinadas a conseguir precisamente el efecto contrario de lo que parece a primera vista.

Columnas de blindados y artillería saudíes fotografiadas en dirección sur:


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Mas que amenaza, esto suena a provocación para que Arabia Saudi se meta aun mas en la boca del lobo, con mas ganas, mas tropas y mas rápido si cabe. Iran sabe muy bien de que pie cojean el Imperio y sus secuaces... Son muy chulos ellos. O eso, o estaríamos hablando del principio de la 3a Guerra Mundial. Por eso creo que al final se van a quedar en amenazas huecas destinadas a conseguir precisamente el efecto contrario de lo que parece a primera vista.
> 
> Columnas de blindados y artillería saudíes fotografiadas en dirección sur:




Pero el Imperio en este momento no puede involucrarse mucho. 
Está en plena negociación *nuclear* con Iran. 
Y se está alargando más de lo esperado.


----------



## jerjes (31 Mar 2015)

La casa de Saud es judia y esto lo sabe todo el q se ha molestado en escarbar la historia.Por eso van siempre de la mano de Israel,lo podemos apreciar en la destruccion de Siria.Lo gracioso es q estos judios degamos arbizados guardan la Meca.La casa de Saud siempre fue judia judia encubierta.

La cosa viene desde los tiempos de un tal Mordekhay Bin Moshe q se hizo pasar por musulman por asuntos de negocios.Su dinastia se apropio de la peninsula arabiga poniendole su nombre y apropiandose de la Meca.Por eso son tan coleguillas del gobierno nazi sionista de Israel,siempre de la mano y mirando en la misma direccion.

La casa de Saud es un frente mas de Rothschild y no es arabe ni musulmana sino sionista.La casa de saud siguio engendrando y asesinando masivamente hasta conseguir su objetivo controlar la Peninsula Arabiga.Si cualquier peresona se quejase de esta brutal dinastia sionista sabe q perderia su cabeza.

Arabia Saudi es el contacto del Mossad en Oriente Medio.Bueno conociendo sus origenes no es de extrañar los fuertes lazos q la unen a Israel y al Imperio del Caos.Por lo pronto con semejantes ayudas Arabia Saudi es lider de la coalicion internacional q asesina a los llamados "rebeldes" huties en Yemen y ha anunciado el bloqueo de los puertos del Yemen informa Arabiya.Dificil e infructuosa mision pues no hay nadie q controle esa costa.

Actualmente el puerto de Aden en el sur de Yemen esta sacudido por fuertes combates.A causa de los avances de los huties el presidente del pais al Hadi se vio obligado a huir hacia Arabia Saudita.En este grave conflico t enemos los partidarios del presidente Hadi,apoyado por Arabia Saudita y EE.UU y los "rebeldes" zaidies,chiitas conocidos como huties.

El conflicto entre estas dos facciones abren un brecha en Oriente Medio.Los zaidies chiitas componen un tercio de la poblacion y gobernaron Yemen del norte bajo un gobierno llamado imanato durante 1000 años hasta 1962.

Abdul Malik al Houthi es su lider junto a sus hermanosLos huties se han concentrado en Sada situada al norte del pais,frontera con los saudies.El sur de Yemen es sunita en su mayoria y apoyan al presidente Comite de Resistencia Popular.Al mismo tiempo al Qaeda (creacion segun el libro de la Hillari Clinton de EE.UU) en la Peninsula arabiga,se opone como es natural siguiendo la voz de su amo a los huties y tambien al presidente Hadi.La cosa se anima mas cuando aparecen el EI (el perejil de todas las salsas) q se ha responsabilizado de las muertes den Sana de atentados suicidas.

A finales de marzo de este año los huties se apoderan de la tercera ciudad mas importante y grande de Yemen,Taiz.La coalicion liderada por los saudies y paises del Golfo lo q quiere decir Israel y EE.UU lanza ataques aereos contra campos de refugiados causando numerosas muertes de civiles.A toda esta fiestuca a parte de EE.UU e Israel se unen Egipto,Jordania,Sudan,Pakistan,Marruecos y Turquia.Iran ha protestado y pide el fin de los ataques de toda esta horda contra los huties.

El problema del pais es ante todo la corrupcion,el acceso desigual al poder y a los recursos.

El Imperio del Caos como siempre pone en marcha sus planes q no son otros q dividir el Yemen en dos estados (como en la guerra fria).La estrategia aburre es siempre la misma armar la discordia y la guerra civil,eternos deseos de los defensores de la democracia EE.UU y su socio Arabia Saudi otro ejemplo de democracia.Un Yemen al Norte gobernado por los huties sin salida al mar y la Nueva Arabia del Sur q regiria y controlaria el acceso al Golfo de Aden.


----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2015)

A qué no hay huevos ? (mensaje escuchado en una emisora iraní a cargo de un vasco)


----------



## Diegol07 (31 Mar 2015)

No me creo lo del ultimatum Ruso.

Seria la noticia mas importante de los ultimos años y no sale en ningun sitio. NI EN RT.

OJALA Sea cierta.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (31 Mar 2015)

No creo que Rusia vaya a mover ficha abiertamente, mas bien tratará de crearle a las fuerzas del Eje Anglosajon el n-ésimo vietnam para desgastarlos y tener a los sicarios OTAN alejados de Rusia.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Abr 2015)

Harman dijo:


> After Saudis Deny "Need To Send Ground Troops To Yemen", Is Invasion Imminent? | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> *Después saudíes Denegar "necesidad de enviar tropas de tierra a Yemen", es la invasión inminente?*
> ...



No aparece nada en el enlace ¿Borrado?


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2015)

Mabuse dijo:


> No aparece nada en el enlace ¿Borrado?



Eso parece. Alguien se precipito con la noticia. O se la inventó. 

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 09:55 ----------

 *Russian Market @russian_market · 26 min Hace 26 minutos

#BREAKING: Russia's Lavrov has left Iran nuclear talks. - AFP NO DEAL.
*
#BREAKING: Lavrov de Rusia ha dejado a Irán conversaciones nucleares. - *AFP no hay trato*.


----------



## peste bubónica (1 Abr 2015)

pdescripción del estado de cosas en Aden en SCMP:



> Aden descends into chaos amid sectarian clashes | South China Morning Post
> 
> Amid water and power cuts, food shortages and a total lack of security, Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi's former southern stronghold of Aden is descending into chaos.
> 
> ...




Según eso los Houthis ya estarían en Dar Sad (ver mapa más abajo), mientras las fuerzas que todavía resisten en la ciudad han bloqueado los accesos con adoquines y farolas derribadas. 

Entre tanto los barrios se van hundiendo cada vez más en el caos. Saqueadores y grupos armados de origen desconocido se van adueñando de las calles. 

Parece la descripción de las últimos dias de Saigon.


----------



## Action directe (1 Abr 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Pero el Imperio en este momento no puede involucrarse mucho.
> Está en plena negociación *nuclear* con Iran.
> Y se está alargando más de lo esperado.



Esto es lo que no entiendo, por un lado hay una guerra abierta en Oriente medio entre Iran + aliados y Arabia + aliados (occidente); y por otro lado estan reunidos en Suiza para ver si llegan a un acuerdo nuclear que posibilitaria las relaciones comerciales de Iran y occidente. De verdad les da igual ser tan cinicos?


----------



## Wein (1 Abr 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Eso parece. Alguien se precipito con la noticia. O se la inventó.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 09:55 ----------
> 
> ...



O lo hay y se ha ido a llorar.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2015)

Action directe dijo:


> Esto es lo que no entiendo, por un lado hay una guerra abierta en Oriente medio entre Iran + aliados y Arabia + aliados (occidente); y por otro lado estan reunidos en Suiza para ver si llegan a un acuerdo nuclear que posibilitaria las relaciones comerciales de Iran y occidente. De verdad les da igual ser tan cinicos?



"De verdad les da igual ser tan cinicos? ......."

*SI*. Cínicos y sin escrúpulos.


----------



## explorador (1 Abr 2015)

La reunión de Lausane no deja de ser un paripe, donde todos dicen que avanzan, porque ninguno quiere ser culpado de haber hecho fracasar el posible acuerdo, pero el resultado final ya esta acordado entre Israel y USA, no habrá acuerdo y punto, quieren guerra


Senator Tom Cotton calls on #Congress to immediately impose #sanctions on #Iran PressTV-â€˜Congress must impose sanctions on Iranâ€™ 
Traducido del inglés por Bing ¿Traducción incorrecta?
El Senador Tom Cotton exhorta a imponer inmediatamente #sanctions a #Iran PressTV-â€˜Congress must impose sanctions on Iranâ€™ #Congress


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2015)

Action directe dijo:


> Esto es lo que no entiendo, por un lado hay una guerra abierta en Oriente medio entre Iran + aliados y Arabia + aliados (occidente); y por otro lado estan reunidos en Suiza para ver si llegan a un acuerdo nuclear que posibilitaria las relaciones comerciales de Iran y occidente. De verdad les da igual ser tan cinicos?



Primero hay que preguntarse ¿A quien beneficia una guerra? ¿A quien perjudica? 

¿Quien quiere un acuerdo? ¿A quien le beneficia? ¿Quien sale perdiendo?

Los intereses de "Todos", pueden coincidir un tiempo, no siempre. Ni todos tienen los mismos intereses, como tampoco los mismos beneficios.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 14:13 ----------




explorador dijo:


> La reunión de Lausane no deja de ser un paripe, donde todos dicen que avanzan, porque ninguno quiere ser culpado de haber hecho fracasar el posible acuerdo, pero el resultado final ya esta acordado entre Israel y USA, no habrá acuerdo y punto, quieren guerra



No es tan sencillo. La agenda estratégica de EE.UU. necesita concentrarse en la campaña del Lejano oriente, antes que le quiten la hegemonía, y ya se le está haciendo demasiado tarde.. Sin embargo, también debe neutralizar a Irán y dejarle como gallo del medio Oriente, compartiendo con Israel, en detrimento de Arabia Saudí. Del mismo modo que quiere somalizar Siria, Libano, Jordania en beneficio de Israel.

Israel necesita expandirse y, para ello, le molesta un Irán potente, que se lo impediría y una Siria, Iraq y Libano exhaustos. Eso se está alargando y necesita presionar con el complejo militar industrial del imperio en busca de mayores escaladas. Israel coincide con los Saud en eliminar a Irán del tablero y apoyar el takfirismo sunita. En esa medida, 
tienen que meter la uña en territorios shiis para provocar a los persas.....


----------



## jerjes (1 Abr 2015)

A pesar de la operacion "Tormenta de la Firmeza",asi se llama la coalicion q Arabia Saudita ha lanzado contra el Yemen y q ha arrasado un campo de refugiados,aunque los de la Tormenta culpen a los huties de semejante salvajada,estos han tomado Bad el Mandeb,quiza para ellos este punto vital no tenga tanta importancia,sino es la de jorobar y bien a los de la Tormenta q para ellos si la tiene,pero sobre todo ha sido una gozada para sus aliados Iran.

Seria inconcebible q esta accion de la Tormenta de la Firmeza se realizara sin el permiso de Washington y el aliento de la sionista Israel.Por lo pronto Washington ha reconocido q ha proporcionado informacion satelital a la hora de los bombardeos.Lo q hace pensar en q la informacion satelital no es muy precisa al llevarse por medio a un campo de refugiados en q las principales victimas son mujeres y niños.

Lo llamativo de esta situacion es la velocidad con la q se ha formado esta alianza a la hora de combatir a una fuerza q revindica su derecho a su autogestion contraponiendose a un gobierno corrupto representado por Hadi q fue vicepresidente del gobierno del dictador Saleh apoyado durante 33 años por el Imperio.

Poner en el gobierno al corrupto de Hadi,es vital para Arabia Saudita.Un Yemen democratico chii apoyado por Iran,no entra en los calculos de los q han lanzado "Tormenta de la Firmeza".

Por eso ha sido un desastre la toma de Bad el Mandeb.Siempre se ha dicho q quien controla Yemen controla el estrategico estrecho de Bad el Mandeb entre el Oceano Indico y Mar Rojo q conecta via Canal de Suez a Asia y el Golfo Persico con Europa.

Algunos observadores opinan q esta guerra en el Yemen no seria una guerra entre Iran y Arabia Saudita, sino entre Teheran y Washington.Terminando esto con las incipientes relaciones q los EE.UU habian comenzado a establecer con Teheran.

Yemen es un pais con una gran tradicion guerrera y puede suponer una larga guerra.El regimen de Israel proporciona servicios de inteligencia a Arabia Saudita en sus ataques contra el Yemen.Asimismo citando a fuentes diplomaticas Han informado q el ejercito sionista busca desplegar algunos de sus buques de guerra cerca de las costas Yemenies.

La pagina Web yemeni ha dado a conocer q los aviones de combate israelis han lanzado ataques contra Al Hudayda y Saada.El diario israeli Israelhayom ha señalado q Tel Aviv se ha sumado a los de la Tormenta de la Firmeza liderada desde el jueves por los saudies.

Por su parte el lider de Ansarolá, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabdul-Malik al-Houthi acusó a Arabia Saudi de cumplir ordenes de EE.UU y el deseo de Israel de atacar Yemen.

Lo cierto es q desde el 26 de marzo Arabia Saudita y sus numerosos aliados con luz verde de EE.UU,emprendieron sus ataques aereos al Yemen con un saldo de 150 muertos y400 heridos.

Lo q parece q Iran y Rusia han dado el plazo de 24 horas para parar a Tormenta de la Firmeza disigida por los sauditas.Buques de guerra rusos e iranies van hacia el estrecho de Bad el- Mandeb.Rusia está mas q dispuesta a parar la guerra de todos contra uno,e Iran está muy enfadada con Arabia Saudi ya q cualquier atentado contra cualquiera de sus barcos hará q Iran intervenga tambien en esta guerra y q los misiles iranies estan dispuestos contra los saudies y los paises q los respaldan,Israel y EE.UU segun Reuters.


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2015)

Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 1 h Hace 1 hora

A Russian plane heading to #Yemen to evacuate Russian citizens was denied landing by #OpDecisiveStorm coalition despite prior agreement
*
Un avión ruso que se dirigía a #Yemen para evacuar a los ciudadanos rusos se le negó el aterrizaje por #OpDecisiveStorm coalición a pesar de un acuerdo previo

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 20:44 ----------

Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 59 min Hace 59 minutos

2,000 Russians currently reside in #Yemen. Russia decided to evacuate them as well as its diplomatic staff to Djibouti today.
*
2.000 rusos residen actualmente en #Yemen. Rusia decidió evacuar a ellos, así como su personal diplomático a Djibouti hoy.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 21:03 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 3 h Hace 3 horas

REPORTS: Houthi tanks advance into central #Aden district - #Yemen - @JamesWr60729527
*
INFORMES: tanques Houthi avanzar en el céntrico barrio #Aden - #Yemen - @ @JamesWr60729527

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 21:05 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 2 h Hace 2 horas

BREAKING: Saudi-led coalition spox. confirms the country fired artillery into #Yemen to prevent Houthis approaching border - @AlArabiya_Eng
*
BREAKING: Arabia liderada por spox coalición. confirma el país disparó artillería en #Yemen para evitar huzíes acercarse frontera - @AlArabiya_Eng


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (1 Abr 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 1 h Hace 1 hora
> 
> A Russian plane heading to #Yemen to evacuate Russian citizens was denied landing by #OpDecisiveStorm coalition despite prior agreement
> *
> Un avión ruso que se dirigía a #Yemen para evacuar a los ciudadanos rusos se le negó el aterrizaje por #OpDecisiveStorm coalición a pesar de un acuerdo previo





Arabia Saudi no se come el turrón.

Es un Régimen terriblemente fragil internamente totalmente carente de masa social que lo sustente, que ha sobrevivido a base de no involucrarse en conflictos y ahora dice que amenaza la vida de pilotos rusos y 2000 rusos del personal diplómatico ruso...

A eso se le llama suicidarse.

O mucho me equivoco o el recientemente coronado Principe Salman Bin Saleh va a ser el ultimo miembro reinante de la Casa de Saud.

Adios "Arabia Saudi"
Hola "Republica Popular Islàmica de Arabia"


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 8 min Hace 8 minutos

BREAKING: 8 injured including 2 women & 1 child after missiles fell over hospital in Sana'a #Yemen - @hamzaalkamaly 
*
Breaking: 8 heridos incluyendo 2 mujeres y 1 niño después de los misiles cayeron sobre el hospital de Saná #Yemen

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 21:58 ----------

Finian Cunningham - Yemen Echoes of 1930s Aggression and Descent into Barbarism - Strategic Culture Foundation - on-line journal > Yemen Echoes of 1930s Aggression and Descent into Barbarism > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation


*Yemen Ecos de 1930 Agresión y caída en la barbarie*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
31/03/2015
por Finian Cunningham 


Tanto la Liga Árabe y las Naciones Unidas plenamente ellos mismos han transformado en la malograda Sociedad de Naciones que hace más de 70 años en desgracia en sí en el olvido al no condenar las agresiones extranjeras que finalmente condujeron a la cataclismo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 

Mientras los delegados se reunieron en Egipto ciudad turística de Sharm el-Sheikh por la Liga Árabe el pasado fin de semana, casi la mitad de sus Estados miembros eran, al mismo tiempo abiertamente comprometido en un bombardeo aéreo en uno de los países más débiles de la Liga - Yemen. 

Lejos de emitir algún recelo, o apelar a la moderación, la Liga apoya plenamente el ataque en Yemen e incluso llegó a llamar a una nueva «fuerza militar unificada» para repetir la acción en otros países en los que se considera un «riesgo para la seguridad». Se trata de una cesta blanca de más intervenciones militares extranjeras sin pasar por el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas. En otras palabras, se abre la veda para la agresión sin ley. 

Con una población de sólo 24 millones y la mitad de ellos viven en la pobreza, el Yemen es uno de los países más pobres de la región árabe. Es también uno de los miembros fundadores de la Liga Árabe, que se formó en 1945 al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 

Desde la semana pasada, decenas de civiles yemeníes, incluidos niños, han muerto en una campaña de bombardeo masivo liderado por Arabia Saudita y coordinado por los Estados Unidos. La coalición bombardeo de 10 países son Egipto, Sudán del Norte, Marruecos y los Estados Árabes del Golfo Pérsico de Qatar, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Kuwait y Bahrein. Más de 200 aviones de combate de esos países se han reportado llevando a cabo ataques aéreos contra la capital yemení, Saná, así como en la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén y al campo. 

Arabia Saudita y otros países árabes sunitas afirman que el levantamiento encabezado-Houthi en Yemen está siendo orquestado por Irán. Pero los reclamos están lejos de justificado y lo más probable-up falsas por razones egoístas de proporcionar una justificación para lo que es lo contrario agresión simplemente criminal hacia Yemen. El Washington Post informó: "Los sauditas y sus aliados creen [sic] que los rebeldes chiítas están respaldados por Irán y que Teherán está tratando de ejercer control sobre un país [régimen] que ha sido un aliado de Riad y Washington.» El detalles fácticos último sobre el régimen yemení antiguo ser un aliado de Riad y Washington es la verdadera clave de la última ofensiva saudita llevado, no el rumor especulativo sobre Irán. 

Así, el Yemen está siendo bombardeada y los civiles están siendo masacrados simplemente porque los sauditas y sus aliados «piense» que Irán está involucrado de alguna manera. No hay pruebas, no hay caso legal, sólo bombas de distancia. 

Los huthis son una secta chií y, según informes, mantienen relaciones diplomáticas políticas amistosas con Irán chií. Pero ambas partes niegan categóricamente cualquier participación militar. Más bien, los huthis, también conocidos como Ansarullah, parecen ser la vanguardia de la rebelión popular contra el régimen yemení que fue derrocado-apoyado de largo por Arabia Saudita y los EE.UU.. La semana pasada, el presidente depuesto Abdel Rabbo Mansour Hadi huyó del país para refugiarse en Arabia Saudita. Incluso si Irán estaba apoyando a los huthis que todavía no legitima un bombardeo sin cuartel de Yemen liderado por un consorcio de las monarquías árabes armados y guiados por los EE.UU.. 

En Saná más se han demolido las últimas semanas de la familia casas, tiendas y oficinas durante cientos de salidas de aviones de guerra como la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita golpearon la ciudad en las redadas nocturnas. El aeropuerto internacional de Yemen estaba tan gravemente afectada ya no está en funcionamiento, cortando así el país. Un bloqueo naval por saudíes, buques de guerra egipcios y estadounidenses también ha cortado el acceso de Yemen en el Mar Rojo a su oeste. Mientras que en la costa sur, en Adén, cuerpos de civiles fueron esparcidos en las calles como los hospitales se llenaron de los heridos, y como los buques de guerra patrullan el Golfo de Adén. 

En este contexto de masacre, la Liga Árabe aprobó los ataques militares saudíes llevado. El rey saudí Salman dijo a la cumbre que continuaría la campaña de bombardeos hasta derrotar a los rebeldes Houthi. Significa que no hay final a la vista para la embestida. De hecho, ahora se prevé que la extensa bombardeo aéreo y naval asedio está allanando el camino para una invasión terrestre masiva de 150.000 soldados saudíes que fueron movilizados la semana pasada en la frontera norte de Yemen. 

Asistieron a la convocatoria de la Liga Árabe, y magníficamente recibido, era el presidente desacreditado de Yemen, Mansour Hadi. Hizo un llamado a la coalición militar saudí a no cejar en sus ataques contra su propio país hasta que los «hombres de paja iraníes» Houthi se trituran. La ironía es que Mansour Hadi es ampliamente excoriated dentro de Yemen, y no sólo por los huthis, como un títere de Arabia Saudita y Washington. Su firme negativa a cumplir con las demandas populares de una transición democrática en Yemen durante los últimos tres años llevó a los huthis aprovechar las instituciones de capital y del gobierno a finales de 2014. 

La última intervención militar saudí llevado en Yemen, supervisado por Washington, ha sido condenado por Irán, Rusia y China. 

Pero las Naciones Unidas ha mostrado pasividad lamentable en la cara de esta agresión extranjera en Yemen. En su intervención en la cumbre de la Liga Árabe, el secretario general de la ONU Ban Ki-Moon no hizo ninguna condena del bombardeo aéreo de ese país. 

«Es mi ferviente esperanza de que en esta cumbre de la Liga Árabe líderes establecerán directrices claras para resolver pacíficamente la crisis en Yemen,» dijo Ban Ki-Moon, con una complacencia rayana en el cinismo. Instó a los miembros árabes de participar en las conversaciones de paz, supuestamente, con la mediación de su enviado especial, Jamal Benomar. Esto fue dicho mientras que Arabia Saudita y otros fueron abiertamente prometiendo continuar su guerra relámpago. 

La agresión desnuda en Yemen, con la complicidad de los EE.UU. y las capitales europeas, es tal vez el punto más bajo de la Liga Árabe y las Naciones Unidas. El descenso de estas organizaciones en la irrelevancia vergonzoso ha sido décadas en la fabricación. La transformación despreciable en herramientas de agresión es ahora claro en los ojos del mundo. 

La ONU y la Liga Árabe han permanecido en silencio mientras que los EE.UU. y sus aliados lanzaron la guerra después de la guerra a los países en las últimas dos décadas, especialmente en Irak durante los años 1990 y 2000, lo que resultó en más de un millón de muertos, en su mayoría civiles. Peor aún, la ONU y la Liga Árabe están acusados ​​de complicidad al dar a Washington una de facto luz verde - y en algunas ocasiones el apoyo logístico - para librar sus guerras en el Medio Oriente. 

En 2011, la Liga Árabe expulsado de Libia y Siria, a pesar de que estos países estaban siendo sometidos a la agresión de Estados Unidos y la OTAN, junto con la colusión de Arabia Saudita y otros estados del Golfo Pérsico, entre ellos Qatar y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. El líder libio Muammar Gaddafi, quien fue asesinado por extremistas OTAN-asistida y financiados por el Golfo en 2011, denunció la Liga Árabe antes de su muerte como «terminado». 

Siria, al igual que con el Yemen, fue uno de los miembros fundadores de la Liga Árabe, sin embargo, el gobierno del presidente Bashar al Assad se mantiene hasta nuestros días suspendido de la organización de 22 miembros. El asiento del gobierno sirio ha sido entregado al Consejo Nacional Sirio, respaldado por Occidente que se compone de los exiliados no son de entidad que no tienen ningún mandato popular dentro de Siria. 

La Liga es, pues, más que una tertulia egoísta dominado por Arabia Saudita y los otros reinos árabes del Golfo ricos en petróleo. Como los regímenes clientes de Washington, que a su vez hace que la Liga una herramienta de los EE.UU. para dar una cubierta delgada para sus depredaciones imperiales en Oriente Medio y el Norte de África. 

Irónicamente, uno de los principios fundadores de la Liga Árabe es la protección de la «soberanía e independencia» de sus miembros. 

Es inquietante, la anarquía y la agresión directa que se ha apoderado de los asuntos internacionales - con la última manifestación en el atentado de Yemen colectiva - es una reminiscencia de la década de 1930. 

Ese período peligroso vio una serie de agresiones internacionales llevadas a cabo por las potencias fascistas con impunidad. La Sociedad de Naciones - un precursor de las Naciones Unidas - facilitó estas agresiones a través de su vergonzoso silencio y la connivencia. Cuando Japón anexó grandes extensiones de Manchuria de China en 1931, la Sociedad de Naciones, incluyendo los EE.UU., Gran Bretaña y Francia, se convirtió en gran medida de la vista gorda. Como lo hicieron cuando la Italia fascista bombardeó su camino en Abisinia (Etiopía) en 1935-36, la España de Franco subyugó Cataluña en 1938, y Alemania nazi de Hitler anexó Austria y los Sudetes Checa, también en 1938. 

El desglose completo en cualquier apariencia de derecho internacional durante la década de 1930 y el ascenso de gangsterismo patrocinada por el Estado allanó el camino para la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 

Un proceso similar de degeneración es también muy avanzada en el día de hoy, condujo en gran parte por los EE.UU. y su círculo de aliados entre la alianza de la OTAN y las dictaduras árabes ricos en petróleo. Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Siria, Ucrania y Yemen son sólo algunas de las frutas mal del veneno que corre por las relaciones internacionales. Y, sin embargo, ridículamente, Washington acusa a Putin y Moscú de comportarse como Hitler con un atavismo siglo 20 maligna. 

Que un país indefenso, pobre como Yemen puede ser bombardeada abiertamente por cientos de suministrados por Estados Unidos F-15 aviones de combate - y para que la criminalidad a ser ampliamente ratificado - es un signo seguro de que el mundo se está deslizando una vez más en el abismo de rampante la criminalidad y la posibilidad de una más catastrófica guerra total.




---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 22:11 ----------

Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya - The Geopolitics behind the War in Yemen (II) - Strategic Culture Foundation - on-line journal > The Geopolitics behind the War in Yemen (II) > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation

*La geopolítica detrás de la guerra en Yemen (II)*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
31/03/2015
por Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya 


Líneas «batalla se están elaborando en el Yemen, el país más pobre del mundo árabe y de la última candidata de Oriente Medio para el fracaso del Estado. Si, como parece cada vez más probable, la guerra abierta estalla pronto, sólo se ve agravada por el concurso por la supremacía regional entre Arabia Saudita e Irán. Ambas potencias han demostrado ganas de armar a grupos a los que creen que pueden controlar, a pesar del legado esta rivalidad destructiva ya ha forjado en Siria e Irak », la revista Política Exterior afirmó el 6 de marzo. 

*La Alianza Houthi con Irán: El pragmatismo o sectarismo?​ *
Los huthis no son proxies iraníes en absoluto. El movimiento Houthi es un actor político independiente que surgió como resultado de la represión. Para llamar a los proxies huzíes iraníes es unempirical e ignora la historia y la política de Yemen. «Si estalla una guerra en líneas sectarias, no será porque es allí donde las divisiones históricas han permanecido en Yemen; será porque los financiadores extranjeros de la guerra están inflamando divisiones previamente sin importancia », Foreign Policy incluso admite. 

Líderes Houthi han rechazado admitir reclamaciones que reciben órdenes de Teherán. Esto no ha impedido Arabia y Khaliji (Golfo) funcionarios y medios de comunicación han utilizado y manipulado las declaraciones de funcionarios iraníes, como la comparación de los huthis a Basij de Irán, para retratar los huthis como agentes iraníes o clientes. 

Al igual que cómo los huthis no son proxies iraníes, no hay alianza chií entre Teherán y en Yemen tampoco. Talk que se centra en esta narrativa sectaria simplista esconde la naturaleza política y las motivaciones del conflicto en Yemen y insultantemente ofuscado la lucha de los huthis contra la represión. Hasta la década de 1970 la Casa de Saud había sido en realidad un gran defensor de las fracciones realistas en Yemen, que eran predominantemente musulmanes chiítas. 

Por otra parte, los musulmanes chiítas en el Yemen no son Jaffaris (Twelvers) como la mayoría de los musulmanes chiítas en Irán, la República de Azerbaiyán, Líbano, Irak, Afganistán, Pakistán y la región del Golfo Pérsico. Aparte de los bolsillos de ismaelitas chiítas - que sin duda se puede llamar Seveners - en las gobernaciones de Saada, Hajja, Amran, Al-Mahwit, Sana, Ibb, y Al-Jawf más los musulmanes chiítas en Yemen son Zaidis / Zaydis. Los ismaelitas en Yemen son en su mayoría miembros de la Dawoodi (Davidianos) y Sulaimani (salomónico) sectas de Mustali Ismailism que se alejó de los más grandes ismaelitas Nizari. 

La hostilidad de Estados Unidos y Arabia hacia el movimiento Houthi es lo que ha hecho inadvertidamente los huthis gire pragmáticamente a Irán en busca de ayuda como un contrapeso. En las palabras del Wall Street Journal, «militantes Houthi que controlan la capital de Yemen están tratando de construir lazos con Irán, Rusia y China para contrarrestar el apoyo de Occidente y Arabia Saudita para el derrocado presidente del país.» «Gobierno interino Los huthis 'ha enviado delegaciones a Irán en busca de los suministros de combustible y a Rusia a buscar la inversión en proyectos de energía, de acuerdo con dos altos funcionarios Houthi. Otra delegación tiene previsto visitar China en las próximas semanas, dijeron », el Wall Street Journal también informó el 6 de marzo. 

Como resultado del movimiento de Houthi llegar, Irán y Yemen anunciaron que los vuelos diarios tendrían lugar entre Teherán y Sana en marzo 2. Se trata de una línea de vida importante de apoyo al movimiento Houthi. 

*La Narrativa sectaria y tarjeta sectaria​ *
La inestabilidad en Yemen se está causada no por Irán o los huthis, sino por los Estados Unidos y la interferencia saudí en Yemen - a partir de 2009 la invasión de Arabia Saudita a los ataques con aviones no tripulados de Estados Unidos - y las décadas de apoyo que Arabia Saudita ha previsto un régimen autoritario y poco popular en Yemen . 

Yemen no es un país inherentemente dividido. Aparte de la crianza de Al-Qaeda en Arabia Saudita y los EE.UU., no hay división o las tensiones entre chiíes y suníes real. Para adelantarse a Yemen de ser independientes, los saudíes y los Estados Unidos han apoyado el sectarismo con la esperanza de crear una división entre chiítas sunita en Yemen. 

A diferencia de la falsa narrativa, alianzas de Irán en el Medio Oriente en realidad no son sectarios. Todos los aliados palestinos de Teherán son predominantemente musulmanes sunitas mientras que en Irak y Siria, además de los gobiernos, Irán apoya una sección transversal de los grupos étnicos y religiosos que incluyen no árabes y cristianos. Esto incluye los predominantemente sunitas musulmanes kurdos sirios e iraquíes y el ala asirio Sutoro del Partido Unión siríaco (SUP) en Siria. En el Líbano, además de Hezbollah, los iraníes están también aliados de musulmanes sunitas, drusos y los partidos cristianos, incluyendo de Michel Aoun Patriótico Libre Movimiento, que es el más grande partido cristiano en Líbano. 

Si alguien está involucrado en el sectarismo como política, es los EE.UU. y sus aliados árabes petro-emirato. Tanto los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita habían contratado los huthis anterior y los utilizó contra la Hermandad Musulmana en Yemen. Además, durante la Guerra Fría Washington y la Casa de Saud intentaron utilizar los chiítas yemeníes contra los republicanos en el norte de Yemen y la República Democrática Popular de Yemen en el sur. Es cuando el movimiento Houthi demostró que no iba a ser un cliente a Washington o Riad, que el anuncio de Estados Unidos Arabia Saudita se volvieron hostiles hacia ella. 








*Preparación de la invasión de Yemen​*El 20 de marzo, terroristas suicidas atacaron las mezquitas de Al-Badr y Al-Hashoosh durante asr salat (oración de la tarde). Más de trescientas personas fueron asesinadas. Abdul Malik al-Houthi acusó a los EE.UU. e Israel de apoyar a los ataques terroristas y tanto el ISIL / ISIS / Daesh y Al-Qaeda en Yemen. Arabia Saudita también fue culpado. 

Si bien se hizo silencio en Marruecos, Jordania y los petro-jeques árabes, vocera de la cancillería iraní Marziyeh Afkham condenó los ataques terroristas en Yemen. De una forma u otra, Siria, Irak, Rusia, y China condenaron los ataques terroristas en Yemen también. Para mostrar el apoyo de Teherán para Yemen, dos aviones de carga iraníes con ayuda humanitaria fueron enviados a Yemen y la Media Luna Roja de Irán volaron más de cincuenta yemeníes víctimas de los ataques terroristas a los hospitales dentro de Irán para recibir tratamiento médico. 

*La Casa de la insuficiencia de Saud en Yeme​n *
El movimiento huzíes es el resultado de las políticas de Arabia Saudita en Yemen y su apoyo a un gobierno autoritario. En este sentido, los huthis son una reacción a la brutalidad Arabia y la Casa del apoyo de Saud al autoritarismo yemení. Surgieron como parte de una rebelión que fue dirigido por Hussein Badreddin Al-Houthi en 2004 contra el gobierno yemení. 

Los regímenes yemeníes y sauditas afirmaron falsamente que los huthis querían establecer un imamato Zaidi en Arabia como medio de demonizar el movimiento. Esto, sin embargo, no pudo impedir que cada vez más fuerte. El ejército yemení no sería capaz de manejarlos en 2009, que dio lugar a una intervención de Arabia llamada Operación Tierra Quemada ser lanzado el 11 de agosto, 2009. 

Arabia Saudita no pudo derrotar a los huthis cuando envió su ejército en Yemen para luchar contra ellos en 2009 y 2010. Se ha logrado forzar el Yemen y el movimiento Houthi a arrodillarse en la obediencia. Cuando se exigió que los huthis y el gobierno de transición de Yemen jugar con la melodía Arabia e ir a Riad para las negociaciones, fue rechazada de plano por los Comités Revolucionarios de Yemen huzíes y, debido a que las negociaciones y cualquier esquema de reparto del poder saudí apoyada serían realmente dejar de lado la huzíes y otras fuerzas políticas en Yemen. Esta es la razón por la Unión de las Fuerzas Populares, propio Congreso General del Pueblo de Al-Hadi, y el Partido Baath de Yemen han apoyado la posición Houthi contra Arabia Saudita. 

*Dividiendo Yemen?​ *
Yemen se ha visto numerosas insurrecciones, la intervención militar de los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita, y un movimiento separatista fortalecer en sus provincias del sur. Militar de Yemen se ha fragmentado y existen tensiones tribales. Ha habido una creciente hablar de que se convierta en un Estado fallido árabe. 

En 2013, el New York Times propone que Libia, Siria, Irak, Yemen dividir. En el caso de Yemen, la proposición fue que se divide en dos otra vez. The New York Times dijo que esto podría o sucedería tras un referéndum potencial en las provincias del sur. El New York Times también propuso que «todo o parte de Yemen del Sur podría convertirse en parte de Arabia Saudita. Casi todo el comercio saudí es por mar, y acceso directo al mar Arábigo disminuiría la dependencia en el Golfo Pérsico - y los temores de la capacidad de Irán de cortar el estrecho de Ormuz ». 

Arabia Saudita y Al-Hadi están cortejando a los separatistas del sur de Yemen, que tienen el apoyo de alrededor de una décima parte de la población. La siguiente opción para los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita puede ser dividir Yemen como medio de mitigar el cambio estratégico de una victoria Houthi. Esto garantizaría que Arabia Saudita y los países del CCG tienen un punto de tránsito para el sur del Océano Índico y que los EE.UU. mantendría un punto de apoyo en el Golfo de Adén.


----------



## jgrr (2 Abr 2015)

Decenas de militares desembarcan en el puerto de Adén en Yemen.

Decenas de militares están desembarcando en el puerto de Adén en Yemen, informa la agencia Reuters citando a varios testigos.
Representantes portuarios afirman que de momento se desconoce la nacionalidad de los soldados.

Decenas de militares desembarcan en el puerto de AdÃ©n en Yemen - RT


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2015)

Nikolay Bobkin - Yemen or Iran: Which One is in US Sights? - Strategic Culture Foundation - on-line journal > Yemen or Iran: Which One is in US Sights? > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation

*Yemen o Irán: ¿Cuál es el objetivo de los Estados Unidos? *




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
01/04/2015
por Nikolai Bobkin

La situación en el Oriente Medio se ha deteriorado desde la invasión estadounidense de Irak en el 2003. Lo que ha sucedido en la región desde entonces fue el resultado de la intervención de Estados Unidos en los asuntos internos de los países de Oriente Medio, que sea Túnez, Libia, Egipto , Siria o Yemen. En una entrevista con el vicepresidente de Noticias, el presidente Obama dijo que el aumento de Estado Islámico (IS, también conocido como ISIS / ISIL) puede estar directamente relacionado con incursión en Irak de Estados Unidos bajo Bush. «Dos cosas: Una es, ISIL es una consecuencia directa de Al-Qaeda en Irak, que surgió de nuestra invasión,» dijo Obama en una entrevista con VICE News. «¿Qué es un ejemplo de las consecuencias no deseadas. Es por eso que en general debemos apuntar antes que disparar ». 

Decir sí a la operación contra el movimiento chiita Ansar Allah (huzíes) estadounidenses riesgos presentes en las «consecuencias inesperadas» una vez más. Sin duda el movimiento Houthi es la única fuerza en Yemen capaz de contrarrestar el Al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP) y el Estado Islámico (IS). El presidente de Yemen, derrocado Hadi fue culpado por sus estrechos vínculos con los radicales sunitas vinculados a AQAP e IS. Tan pronto como los huthis llegaron al poder, los militantes de AQPA dieron un juramento de lealtad al Estado islámico y comenzaron a luchar contra los huthis. Una vez más Obama apunta a terroristas equivocadas. 

Los Estados Unidos ha estado considerando que Irán sea el mal principal en el Medio Oriente, no importa no ha habido ninguna evidencia de cualquier amenaza terrorista procedente de este país. Por otra parte, hoy Washington tiene que buscar maneras de cooperar con Teherán para luchar contra los yihadistas Estado Islámico en Irak y Siria. 

Pero en el lado Yemen estadounidenses con estas fuerzas para contrarrestar la influencia de Irán. Hacer un teatro del absurdo de proceso de toma de decisiones de política exterior se ha convertido en una cuestión de rutina en los Estados Unidos. Arabia Saudita afirma que la campaña aérea en Yemen, se lleva a cabo a petición del gobierno sunita derrocado. Washington dice lo mismo. Moscú ha pedido el fin inmediato del derramamiento de sangre en Yemen y reprendió a Washington por no ver la diferencia entre los conflictos en Yemen y Ucrania. Estados Unidos apoya al Presidente escapado de Yemen, pero no apoyó al ex presidente de Ucrania Yanukovich que tuvo que abandonar el país. Los EE.UU. se adhiere a la política de doble rasero de nuevo - las situaciones de ambos podrían ser manejados con la ayuda de las negociaciones. "Tengo que usar el cliché viejo canoso - la doble moral son evidentes - a pesar de que queríamos ni los acontecimientos en Ucrania, ni los acontecimientos actuales en Yemen", dijo Lavrov en rueda de prensa al final de su reciente visita a Guatemala el 27 de marzo. 

La reacción tardía de los Estados Unidos sobre el cambio de poder en Yemen muestra que la decisión de Washington de apoyar la agresión contra Yemen fue motivada por su política destinada a la lucha contra el Irán. Barack Obama fue elegido para un segundo mandato de fortalecer la posición internacional de Estados Unidos, sobre todo en el mundo islámico, en su búsqueda de un lugar en la historia. La misión principal de lograr en el Medio Oriente es el cierre del expediente nuclear iraní y la normalización de las relaciones con Irán, si es posible. Durante 35 años (desde Jimmy Carter) hay uno de los presidentes de Estados Unidos ha sido capaz de hacerlo. Obama difícilmente llegará a ser el uno. No es sólo a causa de la obstinación del Irán o la especial posición adoptada por el Congreso - los obstáculos en el camino de alcanzar el acuerdo nuclear con Irán. 

La decisión de unirse a la guerra contra el Yemen fue tomada bajo la influencia de la constitución estadounidense que cree que Irán debe impedirse a convertirse en un líder regional. De acuerdo a la visión de Washington, la guerra contra los chiítas yemeníes respaldado por Teherán se libra para mostrar la República Islámica de que carece de fuerza para dominar el Medio Oriente. Los Estados Unidos no tenía ningún problema con la búsqueda de los que haría el trabajo. Arabia Saudita considera a Irán como un rival a amenazar su posición. Egipto nunca ha apoyado la revolución islámica en Irán y siempre ha sido hostil a Irán. Los vecinos estados del Golfo han sido tradicionalmente miedo del estado persa protegida por el paraguas de la Arabia Saudita. Marruecos y Jordania han unido a la guerra «para hacer compañía» y complacer a Washington. 

Una cumbre árabe de dos días terminó el 28 de marzo con un voto para derrotar a los rebeldes chiítas apoyados por Irán en Yemen y la inauguración formal de planes de formar una fuerza conjunta de intervención árabe, preparando el escenario para un enfrentamiento potencialmente peligrosa entre los estados árabes aliados de Estados Unidos y Teherán sobre la influencia en la región. Una resolución de la cumbre dijo que la fuerza de defensa conjunta árabe recién presentado se desplegaría a petición de cualquier nación árabe frente a una amenaza a la seguridad nacional y que también se utiliza para combatir a los grupos terroristas. Liga Árabe Secretario General Nabil Elaraby es responsable de los preparativos. Los jefes de Estado Mayor de la Liga Árabe se reunirán dentro de un mes y tendría otros tres meses para trabajar en los detalles que se presentarán en una reunión del Consejo Conjunto de Defensa de la liga. Árabes no han tomado una decisión tan consolidada desde la guerra con Israel. 

Turquía se ha unido a la coalición árabe contra Irán. El presidente turco, Tayyip Erdogan ha dicho que Teherán tenía que revisar su posición sobre los conflictos que azotan a Siria, Irak y Yemen. Según él, "Irán está tratando de dominar la región" y debe retirar sus fuerzas de Yemen, Siria e Irak ». El presidente turco dijo en una conferencia de prensa recientemente: «Irán está tratando de dominar la región. ¿Puede esto ser permitido? Esto ha comenzado molesto con nosotros, Arabia Saudita y los países del Golfo. Esto no es realmente tolerable e Irán tiene que ver esto, »y añadió que el conflicto en Yemen se ha convertido en una lucha sectaria e instando a Irán a retirar. "Irán tiene que cambiar su punto de vista. Tiene que retirar todas las fuerzas, lo que tiene en el Yemen, así como Siria e Iraq y respetar su integridad territorial", continuó. Sus palabras evocan una ola de indignación en Irán. Mansour Haghighatpour, miembro de la comisión parlamentaria sobre la seguridad nacional y la política exterior, dijo que la visita de Erdogan debe «estar bajo revisión». Los acontecimientos en Yemen podría provocar una grave crisis en las relaciones entre Irán y sus vecinos árabes. Pakistán ya se ha unido a la coalición árabe y se comprometió a apoyar plenamente la guerra liderada por Arabia Saudita contra los chiítas yemeníes. 

La operación militar es el nombre clave de Operación Tormenta decisivo. De hecho, toda la región parece ser golpeado por una gran tormenta. En el momento de lanzar la operación no fue elegido al azar. Irán está a punto de llegar a un acuerdo sobre el programa nuclear y el cierre del expediente. Las posibilidades son altas para lograr un éxito en las conversaciones con el grupo P5 + 1. Los enemigos de Irán en la región han entendido que la confrontación entre Teherán y Occidente puede terminar pronto. Pocos creen que Irán realmente ir nuclear. La amenaza no se mide por el número de centrifugadoras, sino más bien por el número de los países en los que Irán ejerce una influencia fuerte. La solución diplomática del problema nuclear de Irán va a cambiar toda la situación en el Oriente Medio. Yemen no es una periferia en el sistema de la seguridad regional. 

El país se encuentra en la principal ruta marítima entre Europa y Asia y las rutas marítimas que van a través del Mar Rojo. Enormes reservas de petróleo son transportados diariamente a través del Canal de Suez hacia el Mediterráneo, desde Arabia Saudí a Asia. Bab-el-Mandeb es un estrecho situado entre Yemen en la Península Arábiga, y Djibouti y Eritrea en el Cuerno de África. La Administración de Información de Energía de Estados Unidos (EIA) ha definido siete cuellos de botella de petróleo del mundo, que son una parte fundamental de la seguridad energética global, debido al alto volumen de petróleo y otros líquidos transportados a través de sus estrechos estrechos. Bab-el-Mandeb es uno de ellos. Irán controla otro puesto de control de importancia crítica - el estrecho de Ormuz. El Occidente considera que las perspectivas para un gobierno chiíta que llegó al poder en Yemen desde el punto de vista de su seguridad energética. Los que controlan el Yemen puede bloquear el Golfo Pérsico prevenir petroleros lleguen al Canal de Suez y salir de Europa sin aceite. Fuerzas navales lideradas por Arabia dicen que han tomado el control total de los puertos de Yemen y han impuesto un bloqueo en ellos como ataques aéreos mortales de Arabia Saudita continúan en el país Península Arábiga. Riad planea quedarse. 

La guerra en Yemen es un desafío a Teherán, un intento de provocar en tomar medidas de represalia. Es cierto que Irán no esperó a que la solución del conflicto en Yemen y comenzó a establecer relaciones de gobierno a gobierno con los dirigentes huzíes. De hecho, se ha reconocido como gobierno yemení.


----------



## YOL (2 Abr 2015)

Los de al-queda(sunnitas) conquistan medio Yemen, arabia saudita y USA, miran para otro lado(mientras los financian por debajo de la mesa)

Los integristas musulmanes chiitas de Yemen , avanzan y se monta el follon y los arabes sauditas, USA y LA ONU. declaran una cruzada ::contra los chiitas. 

Esta claro quien esta detras de los al-quaeda y estados islamicos del mundo,

En fin, lucha entre poderes facticos mundiales que acabara por favorecer al integrismo islamico que a ocupado, el nicho ecologico que el marxismo dejo vacio.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 2 min hace 2 minutos

Russian navy already evacuated nationals of #Russia, #Uzbekistan, #Ukraine #belarus , #Jordan and #Libya from #Yemen - @EjmAlrai
*
Marina rusa ya evacuado nacionales de #Russia, #Uzbekistan, *#Ukraine* #Belarus, #Jordan y #Libya de #Yemen -EjmAlrai

---------- Post added 02-abr-2015 at 13:03 ----------

 Conflict News @rConflictNews · 31 min Hace 31 minutos

UPDATE: @BBCRosAtkins has claimed that the troops which have landed in #Aden are Saudi Arabian. Situation currently confused. h/t @MarQs__
*
ACTUALIZACIÓNBBCRosAtkins ha afirmado que las tropas que han aterrizado en #Aden son Arabia Saudita. *Situación actualmente confusa*. h / tMarQs__

---------- Post added 02-abr-2015 at 13:04 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 36 min Hace 36 minutos

MORE: Reports saying that "dozens" of unknown soldiers have made a landing at the Port of #Aden. Local media claiming they are Egyptian.
*
MÁS: Informes diciendo que "docenas" de soldados desconocidos han hecho un aterrizaje en el Puerto de #Aden. Los medios locales afirman que son egipcios.

---------- Post added 02-abr-2015 at 13:18 ----------

Revealed: Saudi Arabia's Plan to Transform the Middle East | The National Interest









*Revelado: El Plan de Arabia Saudita para transformar el Medio Oriente

¡Prepárate para Arabia Saudita "Doctrina Monroe".​ *





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
01/04/2015
por Fahad Nazer 

Casi inmediatamente después de la muerte del Rey Abdullah Bin Abdulaziz de Arabia Saudí el 22 de enero y la ascensión de su medio hermano, Salman, al trono, saudíes y saudíes observadores en Occidente comenzaron a especular sobre los contornos de la política interior y exterior de Arabia bajo el nuevo rey. Mientras que el primer discurso pronunciado por Salman pocas horas después de convertirse en monarca subrayó la continuidad, algunos parecían convencidos de que la política exterior de Arabia Saudita en particular podría experimentar un cambio importante durante su administración. Apenas dos meses después de asumir la corona, está quedando claro que el rey Salman tiene una visión diferente que hizo su predecesor, Abdullah, y tal vez a todos los que vinieron antes que él. Entre la reestructuración de algunas de las más importantes instituciones políticas y económicas del país y el lanzamiento de una operación militar sin precedentes, a gran escala en un país vecino al borde de una guerra civil, podríamos estar presenciando el comienzo de una nueva forma de pensar Arabia. Podríamos estar al borde de una perestroika Arabia. 

La noción de que Salman tiene la intención de forjar su propio legado único, ganó credibilidad a la semana en su reinado, después de no sólo orquestó una de las más importantes del gabinete remodelaciones en la historia reciente, pero también diseñó una importante revisión de algunos de los órganos consultivos del reino. Reales decretos Emitió eliminaron doce diferentes políticas y económicas de asesoramiento cuerpos. En su lugar, creó dos nuevos cuerpos, que supervisa la economía y el desarrollo, los otros asuntos políticos y de seguridad. Mientras que algunos describieron la medida como el intento de Salman para consolidar el poder, otros lo vieron como sea necesario "racionalización" de una burocracia inflada. 

Mientras que el cambio de gabinete y la reestructuración burocrática fue la comidilla de Arabia Saudita por día, la comunidad internacional estaba más interesado en espigando pistas sobre la dirección de la política exterior de Arabia podrían tomar bajo Salman, especialmente en un momento de ampliación de la violencia en Siria, Irak, Libia y Yemen. 

Gran parte de las especulaciones sobre un cambio en la política exterior de Arabia se centró en si el nuevo rey adoptaría una posición más flexible en cuanto a la Hermandad Musulmana que el rey Abdullah. No sólo Arabia Saudita lista la organización-y presumiblemente todos sus afiliados, como una organización terrorista a finales de 2014, los líderes y los medios de comunicación religiosos saudíes empezaron a referirse a los Hermanos Musulmanes y el llamado Estado-el grupo terrorista islámico que ahora controla una amplia franja de tierra a través de la frontera sirio-iraquí frontera indistintamente. Sin embargo, la primera señal de que el reino podría moderando su postura sobre la Hermandad se produjo durante una reciente entrevista con el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Arabia, donde fue citado diciendo: "No tenemos un problema con la Hermandad Musulmana; nuestro problema es con un pequeño grupo afiliado a esta organización ". 

A pesar de los rumores desde hace mucho tiempo que el rey Salman estaba en la salud "pobres", ha logrado reunirse con cerca de veinte líderes mundiales desde que se convirtió rey, elegir recibir la mayoría de ellos en las ceremonias elaboradas en el aeropuerto de Riad. Mientras el rey se ha reunido con un buen número de líderes extranjeros, entre ellos el presidente Obama, ha sido las reuniones diarias cerca con los líderes de los países de mayoría musulmana que atrajeron la atención de muchos. 

Entre ellos Erdogan de Turquía, de Egipto al-Sisi, Sharif de Pakistán, y la mayoría de los líderes de los estados miembros del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo. Las reuniones llevaron a algunos saudíes y observadores occidentales para mantener que los saudíes estaban reevaluando todas sus relaciones bilaterales con los países clave regionales. Otros fueron más allá y afirmaron que los saudíes estaban en el proceso de forjar nuevas alianzas con la esperanza de formar un frente unido para hacer frente a lo que ellos consideran que son las dos principales amenazas para la propia seguridad nacional y para la estabilidad de la región: Irán y ISIS. 

Durante seis décadas, la relación entre Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita se basa en un acuerdo mutuamente beneficioso: los Estados Unidos se convertiría en el último garante de Arabia seguridad como fue el caso en el Golfo 1991 Guerra-a cambio de este último el mantenimiento de una adecuada los precios de suministro de aceite que mantiene los mercados mundiales de la energía estable y petróleo moderan. 

Sin embargo, la primavera árabe, que supuso la caída de varios aliados saudíes desde hace mucho tiempo, obligó a los saudíes y estadounidenses para reevaluar muchos de sus supuestos sobre la región y sobre los parámetros de su propia relación. 

Mientras que Arabia Saudita y los Estados Unidos siguen cooperando estrechamente en varios frentes, incluyendo ataques aéreos contra los bastiones de ISIS en Siria, una divergencia filosófica, más que diferencias tácticas ha surgido entre Arabia Saudita y los Estados Unidos en los últimos dos años. Esa divergencia llevó a los funcionarios saudíes para advertir sobre un "cambio importante" en la forma en Arabia Saudita ve sus relaciones con los Estados Unidos. *Saudíes han comenzado a escribir sobre la necesidad de desarrollar su propia capacidad militar para disuadir a cualquier amenaza a su seguridad, sin tener que depender de los Estados Unidos, cuyas prioridades y compromisos parecía haber cambiado de manera significativa durante la presidencia de Obama.* 

Esta conclusión parece haber cristalizado cuando Estados Unidos decidió no lanzar ataques aéreos contra el régimen de Assad en Siria en agosto de 2013, después de haber cruzado la "línea roja" autoimpuesto del presidente Obama por el uso de armas químicas fuera de la capital siria. Y mientras que el de Arabia Saudita y Estados Unidos están comprometidos con la destrucción de ISIS, los saudíes han dejado en claro que mientras Bashar al Assad sigue en el poder, y su régimen continúa la matanza sunitas sirios, ISIS podrá reponer sus filas con suní militantes. 

Sin embargo, es Irán, que está demostrando ser el punto más grave de la discordia entre los Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita. A medida que Estados Unidos, junto con el resto de los P5 + 1 países, trabaja con miras a concluir sus negociaciones con Irán sobre su capacidad nuclear, los saudíes e iraníes se encuentran en lados opuestos en casi todos los grandes conflictos en la región, incluyendo a Siria, Irak , Líbano y Yemen. Mientras que los saudíes han invertido mucho capital político en Siria y el capital económico en el Líbano, que han dejado claro que consideran extensa "intromisión" de Irán en Yemen para ser su propia "línea roja". 

Los saudíes tienen una larga y mixta historial de participación en numerosos conflictos de Yemen, que se remonta a la década de 1960. Su inclinación ha sido para cualquiera que use sus amplios contactos con elementos políticos y tribales para forjar acuerdos negociados o para elegir un bando en el conflicto, ayudar financieramente, y dotarlo de armas de vez en cuando, pero no involucrar a sus propias tropas en los combates. 

Los saudíes también han gastado millones de dólares tratando de contener la violencia en Yemen, mediante la construcción de una seguridad sofisticada valla a lo largo de su frontera sur. Pero además de los huthis apoyados por Irán, Yemen se ha desestabilizado aún más por la peligrosa Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP). El grupo terrorista, de hecho, cruzó la frontera con Arabia Saudita en junio pasado y logró matar a varios miembros del personal de seguridad saudíes. Para añadir a la mezcla volátil, hay fuertes indicios de que ISIS también ha establecido una presencia en Yemen e incluso se atribuyó los atentados mortales que tuvieron como objetivo mezquitas chiítas en Saná la semana pasada. 

La decisión de lanzar una operación militar cuyo objetivo es impulsar a los rebeldes Houthi a sus plazas fuertes en el norte y para obligarlos a la mesa de negociaciones marca un alejamiento significativo de característica de Arabia Saudita detrás de las escenas, la diplomacia silenciosa que había jugado un papel en el fin de la guerra civil libanesa de quince años y ha tratado de reconciliar a Hamas y Fatah en los territorios palestinos y, más recientemente, calmó las tensiones entre Egipto y Qatar. 

La operación Yemen aparece la intención de enviar varios mensajes a tres públicos diferentes. Está destinado a ser una advertencia a Irán para detener su invasión de lo que tradicionalmente se considera "patio trasero" de Arabia Saudita de Yemen en concreto, sino también su intensa participación en "asuntos árabes" en general. También es un mensaje para el público en Arabia que los miles de millones de dólares que se han gastado en equipamiento militar y la formación no habían sido en vano y ahora están dando sus frutos. Igual de importante, es un mensaje a los Estados Unidos que deja en claro que mientras que Arabia Saudita sigue considerando a Estados Unidos a ser un socio valioso, en el futuro, que tomará "medidas que sean necesarias" para garantizar su propia seguridad, sin apenas consultar si es necesario, si los Estados Unidos demuestra que no pueden o no quieren hacerlo. 

Algunos sostienen que esta nueva forma de pensar es la creación de treinta años de edad, hijo del rey Salman, ministro de Defensa Muhammad. Si ese es el caso o no, Arabia Saudí ha abierto un nuevo capítulo en su historia que parece decidido a no sólo transmitir al mundo cómo los saudíes consideran que su propio papel cambiante en la región, pero también parece igualmente decidido a obligar a la comunidad internacional pensar en Arabia Saudita en una luz completamente nueva. 

_Fahad Nazer es analista de JTG, Inc y ex analista político en la Embajada de Arabia Saudita en Washington, DC. Sus escritos han aparecido en The New York Times, CNN, Política Exterior, YaleGlobal Online y Al Monitor, entre otros. Su escritura se incluyó también en El Reino: Arabia Saudita y el desafío del siglo 21. _


----------



## computer_malfuction (2 Abr 2015)

> MÁS: Informes diciendo que "docenas" de soldados desconocidos han hecho un aterrizaje en el Puerto de #Aden. Los medios locales afirman que son egipcios.



Anda, "hombrecitos verdes" como en Crimea.Qué rápido han aprendido.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 1 min Hace 1 minuto

Along with the one Saudi soldier that died, 10 others injured from a #Houthi border attack.
*
Junto con el un soldado saudí que murió, otros 10 resultaron heridos por un ataque fronterizo #Houthi.


----------



## computer_malfuction (2 Abr 2015)

Foto del puerto de Aden.


----------



## hold fast (2 Abr 2015)

Parece que los soldados extranjeros son chinos, evacuando civiles:



> URGENT: No ground troops in #Aden, 'foreign troops' were armed guards disembarked from evacuation vessel



https://twitter.com/RT_com/status/583615297493565441

No obstante, hay mucha confusión, porque la evacuación china fué hace un par de días. Todo es muy confuso.


----------



## hold fast (2 Abr 2015)

> Yemen's Shiite rebels capture presidential palace in Aden



Los houthies capturan el palacio presidencial de Adén. 

Yemen's Shiite rebels capture presidential palace in Aden

Hay muchísima confusión, pero teniendo en cuenta que los houthies/yemeníes son muy bravos, están acostumbrados a pelear, y que tienen el apoyo del IRGC, pues es fácil que estén avanzando contra las "tropas de la coalición" en Adén.

Siguen sin verse armas "game-changer" por parte de los houthíes. Están esperando al momento adecuado, parece. Pero no es de extrañar que tengan cartas en la manga, sin mostrar aún, ya que desde hace meses han estado llegando aviones y barcos a Yemen procedentes de Irán. 

O sea, *bastante antes *de que la Liga Árabe se reuniera en Sharm el Sheij, y antes de que los estados golfos+Pakistán+Turquía etc decidieran bombardear a los yemeníes, los iraníes (y el IRGC en particular) estaban atracando barcos en Yemen primero, y una vez que los houthies tomaron el control de Sanaa y otras ciudades, empezaron a aterrizar aviones.
¿Qué había en esos barcos y aviones? Bueno, sería de tontos pensar que eran sacos de arroz y harina. Eran otras cosas. Y me da que aún no han sido mostradas, pero llegada una hipotética invasión por tierra, van a salir a la luz.

Pueden ser:

- decenas de misiles ATGM avanzados (Toophan, etc)
- decenas de misiles AsHM (Noor, Ghadir, el mucho más peligroso Khalij Fars...)
- misiles balísticos tierra-tierra (Fateh-110, u otros de más alcance)

Por otro lado, los misiles Scud del ejército de Yemen, y que cayeron bajo control houthí al principio de todo esto, no se sabe dónde están. Los medios oficiales del imperio (Al arabiya, Al jazeera, etc) se han hartado de decir que han sido volados por la aviación de la coalición. Pero esto no ha sido confirmado en absoluto. Es de extrañar que los houthíes y el IRGC no los hayan puesto a buen recaudo hace semanas.

Los Scud, aunque sean viejos, aún siguen siendo un dolor de cabeza, sobre todo si los lanzan contra las instalaciones petrolíferas del campo de Ghawar. O incluso contra bases militares saudíes, o egipcias. Aún están bajo sospechas las capacidades de intercepción de los sistemas ABM, especialmente porque los misiles enemigos se te vienen encima a muchísima velocidad.

Eso, por parte de los viejos Scud. Pero no se sabe realmente qué ha llevado Irán para apoyar a los houthíes. 

Es difícil que haya un intento de invasión por tierra, porque los saudíes llevan claramente las de perder en este tipo de operación. Pero puede pasar cualquier cosa, ante la desesperación en Riyad y otras capitales.


----------



## Ebola (2 Abr 2015)

hold fast dijo:


> Parece que los soldados extranjeros son chinos, evacuando civiles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que seria gracioso es que esas tropas que han desembarcado fuesen Iranies menuda cara se les iba a quedar a los Arabes.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (2 Abr 2015)

¿Cómo va la Batalla de Adén?


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Abr 2015)

Gracias, Holdfast. Vamos, los Huties no son simples barbudos con Ak-47. Se han hecho con depósitos de armas que contienen viejos juguetes como misiles SCUD... :8:

¿A qué esperan a emplear toda su potencia de fuego?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Abr 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Gracias, Holdfast. Vamos, los Huties no son simples barbudos con Ak-47. Se han hecho con depósitos de armas que contienen viejos juguetes como misiles SCUD... :8:
> 
> ¿A qué esperan a emplear toda su potencia de fuego?



¿Se acuerda alguien cuando la armada española interceptó esos misiles y les obligaron a devolverlos?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (2 Abr 2015)

No se que clase de asesor Rasputín judio-Otánico habrá aconsejado al novato Principe Salman Bin Adbedaziz lanzar este órdago a la grande en Yemen. Pero me da a mi que la supervicvencia del Estado Saudí y de la Casa de Saud están puesta sobre la misma mesa, y van en la misma apuesta. 






Este no se está enterando de donde se mete.


Es un "All In" en toda regla, el vencedor se lo lleva todo, el perdedor pierde hasta la camisa.


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2015)

Dicen que son los chiitas en el Palacio de Aden







Coño pues va a ser que si...

Houthis Say Control 90% of Territory in Port of Aden / Sputnik International


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (2 Abr 2015)

Los chinos solo desembarcaron para evacuar su personal (versión oficial)
Des troupes de nationalitÃ© inconnue dÃ©barquent Ã* Aden &mdash; RT en FranÃ§ais
8:

---------- Post added 02-abr-2015 at 18:13 ----------




Fmercury1980 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la Batalla de Adén?



Creo que la OTAN va perdiendo por ahora.
:fiufiu:


----------



## Methos (2 Abr 2015)

Sinceramente, viendo como estában la moral, la cantidad de tropas y los frentes o única posibilidad que tienen los saudíes de salvar Adén es es con un bombardeo masivo de la zona unido al envío de tropas sobre el terreno. De no hacerlo la ciudad caerá en manos Haudíes en dos semanas, si no antes. No veo la forma en la que puedan resistir más tiempo.


----------



## computer_malfuction (2 Abr 2015)

Mapa de situación a las 18 :00 de hoy.


----------



## clakar (2 Abr 2015)

Ebola dijo:


> Lo que seria gracioso es que esas tropas que han desembarcado fuesen Iranies menuda cara se les iba a quedar a los Arabes.




Citando a Sputnik, parece que egipcios y saudis han desembarcado. "Se va a habé un follón"...

"The number of troopers who landed in the Yemeni Aden port is unknown, but we are talking about dozens. They were covered by several airplanes. They disembarked from Saudi and Egyptian ships," Ahmad Al-Shami, a member of Ansar Allah movement, told Sputnik.
"If it is preparation for the ground operation, we would meet them with fire," he added.
Member of the Houthi political council Daifullah Shami also confirmed to Sputnik that the foreign soldiers had disembarked from Saudi and Egyptian vessels.
As the fighting in the city of Aden continues, conflicting media reports are emerging with officials loyal to Hadi denying the information that foreign ground troops had disembarked at the port.


Read more: Dozens of Foreign Troops Disembark at Yemeni Aden Port - Reports / Sputnik International


Enviado con "traditional high-end tec" usando la tapa de un yogur yoplait


----------



## Methos (2 Abr 2015)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Mapa de situación a las 18 :00 de hoy.



¿Ansar allah? Me parece a mi que se han liado con las etiquetas xD

Edit: Equivocación mia, los he confundido con estos: Jund Ansar Allah - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Bur Buja (2 Abr 2015)

Finalmente las tropas que han desembarcado son chinos o egipcio-saudíes?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (2 Abr 2015)

Bur Buja dijo:


> Finalmente las tropas que han desembarcado son chinos o egipcio-saudíes?



Dentro de poco serán cadaveres, así que nos enteraremos sin duda.

Mi apuesta es que son mercenarios pordioseros sudaneses de hojalata, vestidos con uniformes saudies y egipcios.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Abr 2015)

Esto demuestra que no ha que despreciar a ningún enemigo, por pequeño y pobre que sea.

La verdad, es sorprenden que los chiitias Yemen aún resistna la embestida de los reyes Golfos


----------



## delhierro (2 Abr 2015)

Los del sur de Yemen parecen unos tios con muchas pelotas, digo los del sur porque van con esta bandera.







Es la bandera de Yemen del Sur, que desaparecio tras la caida de la URSS y que era su aliado en la zona.:8:


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (2 Abr 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Los del sur de Yemen parecen unos tios con muchas pelotas, digo los del sur porque van con esta bandera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



República Socialista Soviética del Yemen, instaurada en 0 coma. 
Y el negro y sus amos Khoser, yendo a por uvas.
Cada vez que los amiguetes de la NATO tratan de joder a Rusia-Iran-India--China-Latinoamerica, les crecen los enanos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (2 Abr 2015)

El barco si parece que era chino, las tropas ni se sabe....bueno dejo enlace para ver una visión de la guerra entre Irán y la OTAN en Yemen....
Blog de las Fuerzas de Defensa de la RepÃºblica Argentina: PenÃ­nsula ArÃ¡biga: IrÃ¡n se mete en el patio trasero saudita


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Abr 2015)

_República Socialista Soviética del Yemen, instaurada en 0 coma. _

Manda huevos


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (2 Abr 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _República Socialista Soviética del Yemen, instaurada en 0 coma. _
> 
> Manda huevos



Pero soviética ojo, no progre como os gusta a vosotros.
Sin mariconismo, sin follanegrismo, sin inmigracionismo, sin feminazismo, tolerancia 0 a las drogas y a los yonkis, etc.

y apoyando a la familia tradicional: 





Rusos viendo discurso de Leonidas Brezhnez con su familia (sin maricones, ni travelos, ni lesbianas.) en el desfile de la Plaza Roja de 1970.

Sovietica al estilo Nikita Krushev.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Abr 2015)

En Zerohedge comentan sobre la proximidad del banco central al conflicto en Adén

(googliano)









> Como se puede ver en el mapa de arriba, la sucursal local del banco central de Yemen se encuentra en la zona, lo que sugiere la huzíes (y, como se verá más adelante, Al Qaeda) se puede jugar una repetición de lo que ocurrió hace sólo 9 meses, cuando yihadistas incautaron 400 millones de dólares que el banco central de Mosul en Irak haciendo ISIS la fuerza fundamentalista islámico mejor financiada en el mundo. Por supuesto, la parte trágicamente ridículo de toda la historia es que el avance Houthi es muy probable que se ayuda de algunas de las armas por valor de los EE.UU. "500.000.000 dólares fuera de lugar "en el país por lo que en breves rebeldes, entre Estados Unidos y armados, apoyados por Irán tienen ahora derrocado un gobierno títere de Estados Unidos, luchó su camino en la última ciudad importante aún vagamente bajo el control de la coalición, y que están operando ahora a pocas cuadras de una sucursal del banco central yemení.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Gracias, Holdfast. Vamos, los Huties no son simples barbudos con Ak-47. Se han hecho con depósitos de armas que contienen viejos juguetes como misiles SCUD... :8:
> 
> ¿A qué esperan a emplear toda su potencia de fuego?




Algunos los destruyeron con los bombardeos de la noche del 30 de marzo.


----------



## Denyuri (2 Abr 2015)

Y la cárcel que han liberado los de Al Qaeda, que no me suena haberlo visto en el hilo:



> Por otra parte, la red terrorista Al Qaeda ha liberado a casi 200 prisioneros, entre ellos al alto mando de la organización Jaled Batarfi, en el transcurso de un asalto a una cárcel de la localidad yemení de Al Mukala, según han confirmado fuentes de seguridad a la cadena estadounidense CNN.
> 
> El asalto a la prisión ha sido parte de una operación masiva que Al Qaeda ha iniciado a primera hora de este jueves contra la pequeña ciudad costera. Ahora mismo la organización no solo se ha hecho con el control de la cárcel, sino también del banco principal de la ciudad y la emisora local de radio.
> 
> Este incidente evoca la fuga masiva de reos de la cárcel de Al Mansura, en Adén --sede provisional del Gobierno yemení-- tras enfrentamientos entre los rebeldes Huthi y las fuerzas leales al presidente Hadi.





> Al Qaeda lanza un ataque contra el palacio presidencial en el sur de Yemen
> 
> El grupo terrorista Al Qaeda está llevando a cabo una gran ofensiva en la ciudad portuaria de Al Mukalla, en el sur de Yemen, informa la agencia Sputnik con referencia a una fuente local.
> 
> Los militantes están atacando el palacio presidencial, la prisión central y Banco Central de Yemen en la ciudad. Según la fuente, la ofensiva podría estar relacionada con los ataques de los rebeldes hutíes en la ciudad de Adén.





---------- Post added 02-abr-2015 at 20:52 ----------




> Estados Unidos e Irán logran un acuerdo sobre el programa nuclear
> El presidente iraní, Hasan Rohaní, anuncia que las partes centrales del acuerdo han sido consensuadas y que el borrador del pacto final estará terminado antes del 30 de junio
> El vicepresidente de EE UU, John Kerry, en Twitter: "es un gran día"



Toma ya, ahora ya pueden sacar todos los pepinos y Scud variopintos

---------- Post added 02-abr-2015 at 21:02 ----------

Ya tienen nueva sede:



> Los hutíes en Adén convierten el Consulado General de Rusia en su sede
> 
> El portal de información yemení Huna Aden comunicó el miércoles pasado que el consulado general de Rusia en Adén fue atacado y saqueado por los rebeldes hutíes y los partidarios del expresidente Alí Abdullah Saleh.
> 
> Se indicó que hombres armados rompieron las puertas del edificio y sacaron equipos y documentos. Todo el material robado fue cargado en coches y llevado a un lugar desconocido. Según los datos preliminares, durante el ataque ningún diplomático ruso se encontraba en las dependencias del consulado.


----------



## jerjes (2 Abr 2015)

Las ultimas noticias son q decenas de soldados sin ninguna identificacion desembarcaron en Adén en un esfuerzo por apuntalar un punto de apoyo.Los soldados desconocidos llegaron despues de q los houthis tomaran el control del centro de la ciudad asi como el Palacio Presidencial,a los recien llegados no les auguro un buen porvenir.

Un portavoz Houthi dijo a ultima hora del miercoles q en los combates en Adén la intervencion de Arabia saudi habia fracasado.Da por pensar q el nuevo lider de la casa saud Principe Salmán anda despistado o mal acosejado y no sabe q ha metido la pata en un hoyo de su patio trasero,Yemen.

El inquilino de la Casa Blanca habia dicho en el discurso de su segundo mandato:"una decada de guerra se está terminando ahora".Sin embargo el Nobel de la Paz ha realizado "operaciones" en Libia,de nuevo en la ya destruida Irak y en Siria con el afán de derrocar al Assad,por si fuera poco ampliar la invasion de Afganistan,Paquistan,Somalia y Yemen han sido constantemente visitados por drones enviados por Obama.

Hace unos dias pasandose al Congreso por el arco del triunfo ni contar con la opinion del pueblo norteamericano,decidia apoyar la agresion al empobrecido Yemen liderada por la riquisima Arabia Saudi.La coalicion actua bajo bandera de la Liga Arabe.La ONU permanece callada,autista total.como hicieron cuando EE.UU y su cohorte de vasallos-aliados ocasionaron en Irak un millon de muertos civiles.

Este masivo bombardeo liderado por los saudies y coordinado por EE.UU,la ONU no condena esta masacre sobre la poblacion civil,Yanki-moon permanece en silencio.¿Para q sirve tener representantes en ella con unos sueldos de vertigo?¿ la ONU,q sentido tiene?.En la Liga Arabe hay una cosa q chirria,q esta coalicion actua bajo bandera de dicha liga q se ha desentendido de la liberacion de Palestina.

LOs drones del Imperio del Caos proveen de videos para q la masiva coalicion seleccione los blancos de su aviacion.Al parecer guiandose por esos videos es lo q ha producido las masacres de civiles.La agresion al Yemen se nos ha querido presentar por los medios de siempre,como una accion para proteger al pueblo yemeni q se está machacando por los ataques de la coalicion,de la supuesta intervencion de Iran en el Yemen un pretexto como el de las armas de destruccion masiva.

Es ilegal atacar cualquier pais,salvo q lo decida el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU,de modo q juridicamente no cabe esa justificacion.El hecho q los yemenitas zaidies pertenezcan a una rama del chiismo,no significan q sean marionetas de Iran aunque este tenga buena relacion con ellos.

Los zaidies llamados tambien houties constituyen la tercera parte de la poblacion del Yemen,pedian solamente autonomia politica para la gobernacion de Sa`dah,asi como respeto a sus creencias religiosas y cultura ancestrales.Este pueblo gobernó el Yemen casi 1000 años hasta 1962.

La gran coalicion creada por el ultrareaccionario reino saudita contra la insurgencia huti,expresa su gran temor por un movimiento popular armado q ha sido capaz de imponerse militarmente en un extenso territorio q la casa saud siempre ha intentado dominar.

Quien controla Yemen controla el estrecho de Bad el Mandeb ahora en manos "rebeldes",por donde pasan mas de 3 millones de barriles de petroleo al dia.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 30 s Hace 30 segundos

NEW VIDEO: INTENSE bombarding of Solaban Military Camp in #Adan tonight #Yemen - @RashaJarhum
*
NUEVO VIDEO: bombardeos intensos de Solaban Campo Militar en #Adan esta noche #Yemen -RashaJarhum

_Mientras consigo el video, aquí una foto_


----------



## Denyuri (2 Abr 2015)

Festival de la democracia y tal



> Conflict News @rConflictNews · 51 min Hace 51 minutos
> 
> Obama to Iranian people: We are willing to engage with you... to join the community of nations. #IranTalks - @NegarMortazavi





> Photo: #Obama on Iranian state TV - @zaidbenjamin





> Conflict News @rConflictNews · 13 min Hace 13 minutos
> 
> Kerry says he consulted with Israel and reaffirmed U.S. commitment to its security - @haaretzcom Obama lauds 'good deal' on Iran's nuclear program - Middle East - Israel News | Haaretz





> Conflict News @rConflictNews · 29 min Hace 29 minutos
> 
> BREAKING: #Israel dismisses celebrations of #Iran nuclear framework deal as "detached from wretched reality" - Reuters


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2015)

Denyuri dijo:


> Festival de la democracia y tal



_El “careto” que tenía Obama no parecía de alegría._







_Todavía no está firmado el acuerdo. Israel intentará reventarlo._


----------



## Namreir (2 Abr 2015)

El proximo objetivo deberia ser el sur de las posesiones de la casa de saud, zonas productoras de petroleo primordialmente.


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Abr 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Pero soviética ojo, no progre como os gusta a vosotros.
> Sin mariconismo, sin follanegrismo, sin inmigracionismo, sin feminazismo, tolerancia 0 a las drogas y a los yonkis, etc.
> 
> y apoyando a la familia tradicional:
> ...



cuidadin que el marxista de guardia zhu de te llama fascista en un plis plas por atacar las libertades individuales)


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2015)

Comentaba, páginas atrás, que este conflicto se iba a dirimir en consonancia con los acuerdos Irán-Occidente. 

Tic, tac...


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Abr 2015)

Bonito acuerdo el de USA - Iran sobre material nuclear al que han llegado.

Obama lauds 'good deal' on Iran's nuclear program - Middle East - Israel News | Haaretz
Ver acuerdo en PDF


> *Parameters for a Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action regarding the Islamic Republic of Iran’s Nuclear Program
> *
> Below are the key parameters of a Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA) regarding the Islamic Republic of Iran’s nuclear program that were decided in Lausanne, Switzerland. These elements form the foundation upon which the final text of the JCPOA will be written between now and June 30, and reflect the significant progress that has been made in discussions between the P5+1, the European Union, and Iran. *Important implementation details are still subject to negotiation, and nothing is agreed until everything is agreed.* We will work to conclude the JCPOA based on these parameters over the coming months.
> .....



Me quedo con la siguiente frase que sale en la presentación del acuerdo, que traducida dice:

Detalles importantes de la implementación (del acuerdo) continuan estando bajo negociaciones *y nada esta acordado hasta que este acordado.*

Pues eso no es un acuerdo, solo una intención (o no?) de acuerdo.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Abr 2015)

Me parece que no habrá invasion terrestre de los saudies y sus mercenarios.

Eso si, el ISIS va a actuar en Yemen cada vez mas.


----------



## Methos (3 Abr 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bonito acuerdo el de USA - Iran sobre material nuclear al que han llegado.
> 
> Obama lauds 'good deal' on Iran's nuclear program - Middle East - Israel News | Haaretz
> Ver acuerdo en PDF
> ...



El típico preacuerdo que no llega ni a acuerdo de mínimos. Probablemente el único acuerdo al que han llegado es al de seguir negociando.


----------



## MartinCodax (3 Abr 2015)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la Batalla de Adén?



Encontré este mapa, parece ser que los Hutíes van avanzando, ya han conquistado por ahora el Palacio Presidencial, antigua residencia del Presidente suryemenita y donde Hadi estaba refugiado, hizo bien en huir a salvo con sus amos saudís el hijo de puta. Cuidado si esto se convierte en el Illovaisk/Debaltsevo de Hadi. Calculo que por lo menos en un mes, Aden caerá









tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> No se que clase de asesor Rasputín judio-Otánico habrá aconsejado al novato Principe Salman Bin Adbedaziz lanzar este órdago a la grande en Yemen. Pero me da a mi que la supervicvencia del Estado Saudí y de la Casa de Saud están puesta sobre la misma mesa, y van en la misma apuesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde un punto de vista saudí hicieron bien en ir a intentar contener la expansión houthi, sería impensable para ellos dejar que un movimiento revolucionario chiita (dos palabras que le dan pesadillas a los Petromonarcas) se expandiese, imaginate si llegan a cruzar la frontera y los chiitas del sureste deciden unirse a la revolución:rolleye::rolleye:

Ahora, que la cagaron y la siguen cagando y probablemente la sigan cagando ya es otro tema.



delhierro dijo:


> Los del sur de Yemen parecen unos tios con muchas pelotas, digo los del sur porque van con esta bandera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los separatistas sureños son los grandes desconocidos de esta guerra multifaccional (como en su día lo fueron los YPG en Siria antes de que saliesen las hermosas guerrilleras kurdas mata-follacabras). Por lo poco que sé planean restaurar Yemen del Sur, comunismo (y tendencia prorrusa) incluído. Sería interesante ver una alianza entre ellos y los Houthis para repartirse el país, no olvidemos que a diferencia de las dos Coreas, las dos Vietnams y las dos Alemanias, las dos Yemen se llevaban en general bien. Si nos fijamos en los mapas de guerra, las zonas controladas por Houthies y por el Gobierno de Hadi/milicianos follacabras/AQAP/ISIS coinciden muy a grosso modo con las fronteras de Yemen del Norte y Yemen del Sur. Aquí dejo unos mapas para que comparéis. Los houthis se encargarían del norte mayoritariamente chii y los sureños del sur mayoritariamente suní















jerjes dijo:


> Las ultimas noticias son q decenas de soldados sin ninguna identificacion desembarcaron en Adén en un esfuerzo por apuntalar un punto de apoyo.Los soldados desconocidos llegaron despues de q los houthis tomaran el control del centro de la ciudad asi como el Palacio Presidencial,a los recien llegados no les auguro un buen porvenir.
> 
> Un portavoz Houthi dijo a ultima hora del miercoles q en los combates en Adén la intervencion de Arabia saudi habia fracasado.Da por pensar q el nuevo lider de la casa saud Principe Salmán anda despistado o mal acosejado y no sabe q ha metido la pata en un hoyo de su patio trasero,Yemen.
> 
> ...



Muy buen texto, mis respuestas están en rojo



Hermericus dijo:


> Me parece que no habrá invasion terrestre de los saudies y sus mercenarios.
> 
> Eso si, el ISIS va a actuar en Yemen cada vez mas.



Estan acojonados por el mismo motivo que los ucranianos o los israelíes se abstienen de entrar directamente en Donetsk o Gaza, saben perfectamente que tan pronto lleguen una turba enfurecida los buscará para abrirles la cabeza con lo que tengan en mano. Y no es para poco.

A partir de si predomina más la fuerza terrestre o aérea en una invasión, podréis adivinar la confianza que tiene el invasor en cuestión en la recepción de los invadidos.


----------



## jerjes (3 Abr 2015)

No olvidemos q todos los pozos de petroleo de Arabia Saudi esta en territorio chiita,muy maltratados por cierto por la secta wahabita y si ven q los colegas houtis estan dando una paliza a estos subhumanos se les puede ocurrir pensar cosas malas.....


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2015)

Yemen: Saudi Arabia has Launched a War Against Iran | New Eastern Outlook


*Yemen: Arabia Saudita ha lanzado una guerra contra Irán*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
03/04/2015
por Autor: Viktor Titov

El 26 de marzo las fuerzas de una coalición formada apresuradamente integrado por Arabia Saudita y los países del CCG han lanzado una operación militar contra código Yemen llamado "Tormenta decisivo." El propósito declarado de esta operación fue la restauración de la "autoridad legal", es decir, Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi quien había renunciado previamente a su cargo de presidente yemení. La autoridad de que se trate se apresuró a huir de la ciudad de Adén en barco, bajo la pesada protección de las fuerzas especiales saudíes. Otro objetivo de esta operación es el desalojo de los huthis de Sana'a y el desarme completo de sus fuerzas. Mientras que la invasión terrestre de Yemen aún no se ha iniciado (Arabia Saudita ha acumulado un total de 150 mil soldados en la frontera de Yemen), aviones de la coalición siguen llevando a cabo un bombardeo sistemático de los puestos y cargos de los huthis de comando, junto con la infraestructura civil . Se informó que los aeropuertos internacionales de Sana'a y Adén cayeron bajo fuego pesado. La coalición está utilizando más de 180 aviones de combate, 100 de ellos están volando bajo la bandera KSA, mientras que otro 30 fueron proporcionados por los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Para justificar esta agresión Riad ha comenzado condena a Irán de la ayuda ilegal de los huthis, junto con sus presuntos intentos de desestabilizar la situación en el mundo árabe, junto con Shia expansionismo en Irak, Siria, Líbano y los países del Golfo. Es curioso que Arabia Saudita informó a las autoridades estadounidenses a sólo una hora antes del bombardeo real, que es una manera bastante sin precedentes para lanzar la agresión por un aliado de Estados Unidos. Naturalmente, las preguntas se les pide - ¿por qué la agresión árabe contra Yemen comenzado de manera tan abrupta e inesperadamente? Después de todo, la situación ha evolucionado de acuerdo con las predicciones de los expertos internacionales.

Sería instructivo para explicar este extraño comportamiento de la familia Al Saud. La ronda final de las negociaciones sobre el programa nuclear iraní comenzó el 28 de marzo en Suiza, por lo que el acuerdo final debe estar al alcance. Si las sanciones contra Irán se levanten por completo, una redistribución del equilibrio estratégico en todo el Oriente Medio será rápida a seguir. Washington sólo aceleraría la normalización de sus relaciones con Irán después de este paso. Después de todo, la reintegración de Irán a la comunidad internacional - es también una parte del acuerdo sobre el programa nuclear iraní. Eso es lo que más teme Riad desde Arabia Saudita no está en posición de perder su estatus como el principal aliado de Estados Unidos en la región. Y Teherán está a desafiar esta posición, ya que incluso Washington ha cansado de la barbarie medieval y el conservadurismo en el Reino de Arabia Saudita. Ha sido durante mucho tiempo claro para todos que la República Islámica de Irán de obtener armas nucleares de una manera u otra, no hay nada que hacer al respecto. Después de todo, la India y Pakistán han creado este tipo de armas, pero no a la guerra nuclear seguido ese hecho. Por supuesto, hay un factor importante en el juego iraní que se llama Israel. Y Benjamin Netanyahu, durante su visita a los Estados Unidos hizo todo lo que pudo para evitar que un posible acuerdo con Irán. Pero funcionó, desde que Barack Obama eligió para mostrar la capacidad de recuperación, mientras que los EE.UU. han tratado de retrasar el mayor tiempo posible obtención de Irán de armas nucleares, que decir, uno o dos años a partir de ahora. El objetivo principal de Washington aquí es llegar a un acuerdo sobre el programa nuclear iraní, que se interpreta como la disposición de Teherán a abandonar sus planes de construir una bomba nuclear. Esto permitiría a los EE.UU. para justificar la retirada de las sanciones contra Irán en los ojos de la comunidad internacional. Después de todo, las negociaciones sobre el programa nuclear iraní tiene convertido de hecho en las negociaciones sobre el plan de trabajo de normalización de las relaciones entre Estados Unidos e Irán y el regreso de Occidente a Irán. Moscú, sin embargo, finalmente se ha dado cuenta de que al apoyar esta posición sobre el programa nuclear iraní, que sólo está presionando a Teherán más cerca de Washington.

En estas circunstancias, Arabia Saudita hizo all-in en la invasión de Yemen. Para hacer al menos un intento de complicar el proceso de normalización de las relaciones entre Estados Unidos e Irán. La Casa Blanca se vio obligado a declarar el apoyo de la lucha contra los huthis junto con su voluntad de ayudar a la coalición árabe a través de informes de inteligencia, pero al mismo tiempo no dijo ni una palabra contra Teherán. Reacción de Irán no se hizo esperar - las complicaciones en las negociaciones sobre el programa nuclear surgieron de la nada. Por otra parte, Teherán negó los informes realizados por los medios de comunicación internacionales que un acuerdo podría ser alcanzado en cuestión de horas. Resultó que Riad ha vencido a Washington por este movimiento inesperado. Sin embargo, la secretaria de Estado estadounidense, John Kerry, se apresuró a cancelar su agenda para poder permanecer en Lausana. Para el 2 de abril, las partes involucradas han logrado avances considerables en las negociaciones sobre el programa nuclear iraní, y ahora es sólo una cuestión de detalles técnicos antes de la firma del acuerdo final. Y esta vez es los Estados Unidos de América que está haciendo concesiones.

Por desgracia, como lo fue el caso de las revoluciones "de color", la diplomacia rusa ha hecho una vez más una serie de errores al no reconocer las verdaderas intenciones de varios países árabes. Moscú estaba ansioso por establecer lazos económicos y la cooperación militar con tales estados como Arabia Saudita y Qatar, pero ha fracasado en su misión.

Rusia prácticamente ha ganado nada desde un diálogo de alto nivel con los países del CCG que se inició por parte de Moscú en 2011. Se ganaron No hay beneficios económicos reales, sino en numerosos foros delegaciones rusas se vieron obligados a sentarse y escuchar a una corriente de comentarios groseros sobre La posición de Rusia sobre Siria que fueron hechas por los representantes del Golfo Pérsico. Además de eso, en la cumbre de la Liga Árabe en Sharm el-Sheikh el 28 de marzo, Rusia recibió una bofetada en la cara de Arabia Saudita, cuando en respuesta a un mensaje enviado por el presidente Vladimir Putin a los participantes de la cumbre, Arabia Extranjera Ministro Saud Al Faisal descaradamente declaró que Rusia debe detener su impacto negativo sobre los conflictos en la región.

Otro error de la diplomacia rusa - es un acercamiento levemente inadecuada con Egipto. La visita de Vladimir Putin a El Cairo en febrero se organizó con con gran pompa. Los presidentes han firmado una larga lista de acuerdos bilaterales, que van desde la lucha mutua contra el terrorismo a la cooperación en materia de cooperación nuclear, y el suministro de armas rusas a Egipto. Y ahora Egipto ha tomado partido con el CCG en la guerra contra el Yemen. Al parecer, algunos analistas rusos, así como fomentar las relaciones especiales con El Cairo, se han olvidado de que Egipto ha sido siempre en la esfera de los intereses de Estados Unidos, tanto en los ámbitos político, militar y económicamente, al mismo tiempo que casi no pueden sobrevivir sin los miles de millones de dólares de ayuda proporcionados por Arabia Saudita. Parece que el presidente de Egipto, Abdel Fattah el-Sisi estaba ansioso por jugar la carta de Rusia con el fin de aplicar presión en Washington. Pero la visita realizada por Vladimir Putin a El Cairo ha irritado seriamente los EE.UU. y KSA. El dinero ayuda no ha sido transferido por el patrocinador principal de Egipto desde entonces. Presidente Abdel Fattah el-Sisi hizo Riyadh tan enojado que tuvo que gritar sobre el apoyo al funcionamiento Arabia más fuerte que cualquier otro, al tiempo que expresó su disposición a enviar tropas y buques de guerra egipcios a la zona de guerra. Y él será más probable que no se sustituye por una figura más leales. Al parecer, no es coincidencia que en la cumbre de la Liga Árabe Saud Al Faisal criticó públicamente al líder egipcio, desde que leyó un mensaje enviado por Vladimir Putin.

Por último, no se puede pasar por alto los errores cometidos por Rusia diplomacia en la situación que rodea a Yemen. No está claro por qué Moscú desde el principio seguido en el de las políticas del CCG en Yemen Estados Unidos y cuando decidieron derrocar a un socio de largo plazo de Moscú - El presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh de nuevo en 2012, no es claro tampoco por qué Moscú comenzó a apoyar una pro-EEUU presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, que su nombramiento era claramente un paso contra los huthis. Además, Moscú aprobó todas las decisiones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU en Yemen, que fueron claramente diseñados para favorecer a favor de Arabia y los intereses especiales pro-estadounidenses en Yemen. Mientras que la agresión árabe contra el Yemen no ha sido pronosticado por los analistas de Rusia, de lo contrario cientos de ciudadanos rusos, entre ellos el embajador, que han estado esperando la buena licencia de las autoridades saudíes que ser evacuadas de Sana'a en una ventana estrecha entre el bombardeos. La única pregunta lógica se hizo Moscú sabía de la operación militar de la coalición inminente, ya que las autoridades saudíes anunciaron sus intenciones de dos días antes de que comenzara el bombardeo? Es una maravilla que el cónsul general fue evacuado de Adén, justo a tiempo, salvado por un crucero militar ruso. Sin embargo, al hacerlo, "se olvidó" allí donde decenas de ciudadanos rusos que aún residen allí. Como resultado, tarde en la noche del 1 de abril bombas saudíes golpean los terrenos del Consulado General, lo que resultó en la instalación que está siendo saqueado por los merodeadores.

Estas medidas, que eran muy beneficioso para Occidente y el CCG son difíciles de explicar. Sobre todo si uno ha de considerar el hecho de que Washington y Riad llevaron los precios del petróleo en conjunto para causar una considerable cantidad de daño a la economía rusa, mientras que Occidente había impuesto previamente sanciones contra Rusia por la situación en Ucrania.

Está claro que los ataques aéreos contra Yemen conducirán la coalición en ninguna parte. Los huthis están sufriendo pérdidas, a ciencia cierta, pero la principal víctima de estos ataques es la población civil. También es claro que sin una operación terrestre a gran escala de la huzíes no se caiga. Ya han entrado en la ciudad de Adén, privando al ex presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi las últimas características de legitimidad. Ahora él es incapaz, incluso formalmente, a declararse un líder de Yemen, con el apoyo de las grandes voces de los líderes del CCG. A partir de ahora no es más que un ex presidente en el exilio.

Es demasiado arriesgado para Egipto para enviar tropas a Yemen: sólo fortalecerá el sentimiento islamista en el país y debilitar la posición ya inestable de Abdel Fattah el-Sisi. En cuanto a Arabia Saudita, se ha acumulado un ejército de 150.000 soldados en sus fronteras. Pero una vez que abandonen Arabia Saudita para el Yemen, la situación puede salirse fácilmente fuera de control, ya que el reino está experimentando un cambio difícil provocada por el nuevo rey. Después de su ascensión al trono, el rey Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud comenzó la reorganización de altos cargos del gobierno, en sustitución de una gran cantidad de figuras en los servicios militares y de seguridad. Además, los huthis son maestros de la guerra de guerrillas mientras saudíes no hacer buenos soldados, incluso bajo condiciones convencionales, por lo tanto, la fuerza invasora, tendrán que realizar enormes pérdidas que sólo socavarán la estabilidad del régimen real. Si los seguidores chiitas de la Provincia Oriental de KSA y Shia revuelta población de Bahrein, en solidaridad con los huthis, saldrán las cosas de mal en peor. Sin embargo, Arabia Saudita no está en condiciones de convocar a las tropas paquistaníes en busca de ayuda. Después de todo - Pakistán no es un país árabe, y no tiene un mandato de las Naciones Unidas para actuar legítimamente. Una cosa está clara - no hay de ganar una guerra contra los huthis con la fuerza bruta, sólo puede sumergirse Yemen en años y años de guerra que alimentar aún más el conflicto entre sunitas y chiítas.

Riad ha comenzado aún otro derecho conflicto extremadamente peligroso en sus propias fronteras, mientras que actúa como un elefante en una cacharrería. Es poco probable que Riad va a salir en la parte superior de esta, pero esta situación va a ser muy beneficioso para Irán, el fortalecimiento de su posición en la región por medios pacíficos únicamente. La creación de un arco chií se ha convertido en una realidad.

Viktor Titov, Ph.D, es un comentarista político en el Medio Oriente, en exclusiva para la revista en línea "Nueva Perspectiva del Este".


----------



## Mabuse (3 Abr 2015)

Denyuri dijo:


> En Zerohedge comentan sobre la proximidad del banco central al conflicto en Adén
> 
> (googliano)



Llama la atención la capacidad para blanquear esas cantidades de dinero que tienen algunos. Siempre y cuando sea cierto que esos bancos tengan todos esos papelios juntos, en otro caso lo alucinante sería la debilidad de las claves y la asombrosamente clara documentación que tienen esos bancos centrales.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2015)

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
RT @RT_com  · 51 min Hace 51 minutos

URGENT: #Israel security cabinet unanimously rejects #Iran nuclear deal; Netanyahu statement shortly 
*
*URGENTE: gabinete de seguridad #Israel rechaza por unanimidad acuerdo nuclear #Iran; Declaración de Netanyahu en breve*


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2015)

*Arabia Saudita suministra, desde el aire, armas y municiones a Al-Qaeda y ootros takfiris:*

























*https://twitter.com/FGunay1*


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (3 Abr 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *Arabia Saudita suministra, desde el aire, armas y municiones a Al-Qaeda y ootros takfiris:*



Madre mía Arabia Saudía acaba de desaparecer como Estado.
Ha firmado el suicidio final y definitivo.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 31 min Hace 31 minutos

#Pakistan will not join #Saudi-led operation in #Yemen, may provide defensive soldiers for Saudi territory - @DR_SHAHID
*
#Pakistan No se unirá operación dirigida por Arabia # en #Yemen, puede proporcionar soldados defensivas de territorio saudí - @DR_SHAHID


----------



## jerjes (3 Abr 2015)

Abdul Malik al Huthi,este lider huthi dice a las claras q los agresores van a pagar un precio muy alto por sus crimenes.Lo dijo al denunciar la intervencion injustificada de Arabia Saudi y EE.UU contra el pueblo del Yemen.

El dice q los yemenies no se van a quedar sin reaccionar y es para creerselo,los huthies son un pueblo muy pobre pero muy aguerrido y no estan dispuestos a dejarse pisar por sus miserables vecinos,sin ningun motivo justificado para ello y q tanto defiende occidente a pesar de sus crimenes.

El jefe huthi puso en guardi a Arabia Saudi y los q se encuentran detras de ella q ya conocemos.

"Si no poneis termino a vuestra agresion todas las opciones estan abiertas y por agresion se entiende vuestro ataque y vuestro embargo.No penseis nunca q es facil agredir al Yemen,puesto q este pais será vuestra tumba".

Sea cual sea vuestra forma de agresion,vuestra fuerza militar o el apoyo de EE.UU estais en una posicion de debilidad e impotencia.Venis por la noche bombardeando viviendas de civiles, como traidores.¿No teneis ningun orgullo? ¿Ninguna moral? Os habeis metido en un circulo infernal."

Sayed Huthi anuncio las medidas q su movimiento va a adoptar:

"Dos frentes seran formados.Un frente interno compuesto de otros 6 frentes y uno externo compuesto por fuerzas yemenies para impedir la invasion extranjera".

"En el plano externo ademas de nuestra fuerzas armadas pedimos a todos los ciudadanos libres y a las personas dignas de este mundo q se solidaricen con nosotros.A los pueblos q aspiran a la dignidad y la libertad les llamo para q se manifiesten contra el despotismo internacional" declaró.

Sayyed Huthi se pregunta."¿Q les ha hecho este pueblo? ¿Cuales son sus objetivos?Israel ha afirmado q comparte con el regimen saudi los mismoa intereses, pero de q intereses habla? Se refiere a los del crimen,la tirania el despotismo y la corrupcion.

Sabiendo q los medios q tenemos nunca llevarian las palabras de Sayyed al Huthi al publico,me limito solamente a pasar al hilo las palabras de este valiente yemeni,pidiendo solidaridad para los injustamente atacados como el pide.

Fuente:Al Manar


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2015)

the Lemniscat ha retwitteado
Fer Gunay @FGunay1 · 10 h Hace 10 horas

Saudi Arabia destroying the army of #Yemen leaving its people to z mercy of #Al-Qaeda @HussainBukhaiti 
*
Arabia Saudita destruir el ejército de #Yemen dejando su pueblo a merced de z # Al-Qaeda @HussainBukhaiti


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Abr 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *Arabia Saudita suministra, desde el aire, armas y municiones a Al-Qaeda y ootros takfiris:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Viendo esto nos da una idea de lo desesperado de la situación y de lo vendido que están los medios de comunicación.

Desesperados ya que tirar el armamento de esta forma puede acabar en manos de cualquiera o incluso aunque acabe en manos de tus "aliados" se pude utilizar en tu contra. TODO el mundo sabe que para mantener un ejercito lo mas importante es la cohesión de las fuerzas ya que se enfrentan a la muerte y para ello deben de estar perfectamente convencidos, con moral y con IDEALES.

Por otra parte; si cualquier medio de comunicación informa de como se esta armando a los mercenarios en este conflicto pronto entendería que esto es una locura que no puede acabar bien.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (3 Abr 2015)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Viendo esto nos da una idea de lo desesperado de la situación y de lo vendido que están los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Desesperados ya que tirar el armamento de esta forma puede acabar en manos de cualquiera o incluso aunque acabe en manos de tus "aliados" se pude utilizar en tu contra. TODO el mundo sabe que para mantener un ejercito lo mas importante es la cohesión de las fuerzas ya que se enfrentan a la muerte y para ello deben de estar perfectamente convencidos, con moral y con IDEALES.
> 
> Por otra parte; si cualquier medio de comunicación informa de como se esta armando a los mercenarios en este conflicto pronto entendería que esto es una locura que no puede acabar bien.



Los saudíes están convencidos que es mejor no meterse en el avispero, pero YA están metidos ... ellos lo han decidido así.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2015)

the Lemniscat ha retwitteado
Dylan @ProSyriana · 10 h Hace 10 horas

Tonight #Saudi bombs hit a home, killed 9 & injured 5 of 1 family, 9 were kids. Photo of names & ages. #Yemen #Sanaa 
*
Esta noche las bombas #Saudi golpearon una casa, mataron a 9 y heridos 5 de 1 familia, 9 eran niños. Foto de nombres y edades. #Yemen #Sanaa







---------- Post added 04-abr-2015 at 09:45 ----------

the Lemniscat ha retwitteado
Dylan @ProSyriana · 10 h Hace 10 horas

A Qaeda leader who escaped prison under cover of #Saudi air raids enters presidential palace & stands on Yemeni flag. 
*
Un líder de Al Qaeda que escaparon de la cárcel al amparo de ataques aéreos #Saudi entra palacio presidencial y se encuentra en la bandera de Yemen.


----------



## mazuste (4 Abr 2015)

El Hizbollah iraquí (Kata'ib Hizbollah) en la frontera saudi, en modo de aviso sobre Yemen:






https://twitter.com/IraqiSecurity


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2015)

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
Steiner @Steiner1776 · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Ousted #Yemen regime officials accuse #Russia of delivering weapons to #Houthi rebels & army during latest flights to #Sanaa
*
Funcionarios del régimen derrocado #yemen acusan #Russia de entregar armas a los rebeldes y #Houthi ejército durante últimos vuelos a #Sanaa


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2015)

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1  · 4 h Hace 4 horas

Did #US CENTCOM Feed #Saudis Target Info to Bomb Russian Consulate in #Yemen? 
*

Did US CENTCOM Feed Saudis Target Info to Bomb Russian Consulate in Yemen? … 







*¿Acaso #US CENTCOM RSS* #Saudis Info Target bombardear Rusia Consulado en #Yemen?




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
04/04/2015

Planificadores de la guerra de Washington son hasta sus viejos trucos de nuevo, esta vez en Yemen.

Ataques aéreos contra objetivos galantes mayoría civiles y de infraestructura (no rebeldes, como dicen) de Arabia Saudita también han pegado el Consulado General de Rusia en la ciudad yemení de Adén el suroeste.

Cuando Arabia Saudí lanzó su guerra contra Yemen en la semana del 23 de marzo, la Estados Unidos anunció con orgullo que son las manos limpias, ya que sólo estaban información "satélite", la inteligencia militar, que incluía información sobre la segmentación proporcionando a la fuerza Arabia Aire - por lo que entonces es bastante obvio que la información de destino para la embajada rusa se ​​alimentó a los saudíes por los EE.UU. CENTCOM. No es de extrañar entonces, como los saudíes golpe y sobre todo destruyeron el consulado ruso de ayer, la Estados Unidos emitió una rápida vuelta en U en esa declaración anterior , de repente afirmando, "No estamos brindándoles orientación de la información."

Así que parece que los saudíes fueron engañados por Washington. No es ninguna sorpresa, ya que Riad es todavía bastante nuevo en este arreglo de la fuerza aérea de Estados Unidos-proxy.

Incluso cuando Washington está atrapado in fraganti, todavía intentarán volver a escribir sus declaraciones anteriores para cubrir sus crímenes evidentes.

*Durante llevado entre Estados Unidos y violación de la Yugoslavia de la OTAN, Belgrado embajada de China fue deliberadamente bombardeado.*

*Stephen Lendman
Global Research * (Saudis Bomb Russian Consulate in Yemen | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization)

Reclamar 'por error' no se lavó. El Pentágono incluyó la embajada de China en su lista de objetivos.

Yemen es la guerra de Obama. Saudíes y otros Estados de la región que participan son proxies estadounidenses. Meses de planificación precedidos ataques aéreos y navales. Objetivos yemeníes fueron elegidos cuidadosamente - entre ellos de Rusia Adén consulado. Tal vez su embajada Sanaa está al lado. 

El bombardeo de su consulado Adén es parte del creciente enfrentamiento entre Washington y Moscú - una agenda irresponsable incluida la propaganda viciosa, la política estadounidense Ucrania, sus ejercicios de traqueteo en crecimiento de Europa del Este huella militar y sable cerca de las fronteras de Rusia.

El 2 de abril, Sputnik Noticias reportó ataques aéreos saudíes dañados de Rusia Adén consulado.

Una fuente citada dijo que "(t) aquí no hay una sola ventana de la izquierda." Todos los ciudadanos rusos pueden ser evacuadas de la ciudad.

Desde el conflicto comenzó la semana pasada, otros países y autoridades de la ONU evacuaron a sus ciudadanos y personal de Yemen.

Resto de riesgos de muerte o lesiones. Sputnik informó autoridades sauditas negaron un avión ruso enviado a evacuar a sus ciudadanos de Yemen permiso para aterrizar en Sanaa. Se vio obligado a desviar a El Cairo. Está a la espera de la autorización para completar su misión.

Mayadeen canal de noticias de Líbano informó previamente Rusia obtuvo permiso para evacuar a sus ciudadanos. No hay confirmación oficial siguió. Director del aeropuerto internacional de Saná, Khaled al-Shayef, dijo de la aeronave "tripulación se puso en contacto con (LED-Arabia) fuerzas mientras volaba sobre el Mar Rojo."

Ellos "se negó a permitir el aterrizaje y el avión tuvo que volar a El Cairo." Tass aviones de Rusia se le negó el permiso de aterrizaje "a pesar del acuerdo alcanzado preliminar".

Según diario ruso Kommersan, la evacuación se retrasó hasta el jueves. Se espera que un avión fletado acompañado por otros dos para llegar a Sanaa tarde hoy - a menos bloqueada de nuevo.

Hay planes para evacuar a los nacionales y los ciudadanos de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes de Rusia.

Ataques aéreos saudíes llevado continúan. UNICEF dijo que más de cinco docenas de niños yemeníes murieron hasta ahora - muchos otros heridos. Civil barrios, hospitales, escuelas e infraestructura básica son el blanco deliberadamente.

UNICEF informó de daños a las instalaciones de salud y educación. Terror-atentado deja a los niños traumatizados.

Una crisis humanitaria creciente incluye la inseguridad alimentaria, la desnutrición severa, el desplazamiento creciente y la falta de medicamentos, suministros y equipo para atender a los heridos. El representante de UNICEF Yemen Julien Harneis dijo que "los niños son una urgente necesidad de protección".

Desde que comenzó 25 de marzo bombardeo terrorista saudí llevado, decenas de civiles resultaron muertos, cientos de heridos.

Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos Zeid Raad al-Hussein expresó su alarma por la creciente crisis humanitaria, diciendo:

"La situación en Yemen es extremadamente alarmante, con decenas de civiles muertos en los últimos cuatro días. El país parece estar al borde del colapso total ".

Portavoz del CICR Sitara Jabeen dijo que las fuerzas saudíes liderado están obstaculizando la entrega de suministros médicos vitales.

"Lo que pasa es que tenemos que reponer nuestros suministros en Yemen con más suministros," dijo ella.

"Si no logramos traer estos suministros, no seríamos capaces de hacer frente a la situación y la (heridos) estaríamos sin tratamiento".

"Hemos estado negociando, pero todavía no hemos conseguido el permiso" para entregar ayuda.

Overnight Miércoles, bombardeos de terror-Arabia llevado dirigido una lechería Hodeida / jugo instalación. Los informes indican al menos 37 muertos, otros 80 heridos.

Siguen en curso los preparativos para una invasión terrestre-Arabia-egipcio liderado - con el apoyo total de Estados Unidos y aliento. Masacre Misa puede seguir. Millones de yemeníes están en riesgo. Política regional de Estados Unidos está causando estragos y la destrucción de otro país.

Un artículo anterior citó a un llamado del ciudadano yemení en busca de ayuda - por correo electrónico a este escritor. Era profundamente conmovedora.

Un segundo siguió, diciendo:

"Querido Stephen,

Me gustaría expresar mi agradecimiento y gratitud por tomar en serio nuestra causa. Feliz con lágrimas Leí su correo electrónico y su artículo.

En nombre de todas las personas afectadas por la guerra en mi país, aprecio altamente de sus sentimientos humanos y los valores nobles en elevar nuestro grito al mundo.

También gracias por hacer uso de la oportunidad de comunicarse con usted como u puede seguir las noticias sobre los ataques aéreos.

La situación actual es aún peor, ya somos testigos de los ataques aéreos continuos y de combate antiaéreo ametralladoras pesadas con sonidos asustando.

También hay un movimiento restringido en las calles. Sana'a es oscuro sin electricidad, la escasez de suministros de alimentos y gas para cocinar.

Las estaciones de gasolina empezaron a cerrar quedarse sin gasolina.

No puedo dormir por temor a que un misil o una bomba podrían venir a pegarme con mi esposa y 4 hijas. Es realmente una vida difícil.

Una vez más gracias por estar con nosotros. Me gustaría que todos los mejores y más amables saludos.

Ahmed, Sana'a, Yemen "​
Ahmed habla por todos en Yemen y en toda la región gravemente perjudicados por los Estados Unidos maldad imperial.

Millones de cadáveres dan fe de su barbarie. Lo mismo ocurre con incontables millones de heridos y desplazados - su bienestar y futuros destruidos.

Vale la pena repetir lo que otros artículos destacaron. Ninguna nación en la historia humana causado más daño a más personas en el hogar y en el extranjero más de una duración más larga.

Nada más imprudentemente amenazan la paz mundial. Se cuelga de un hilo.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Abr 2015)

A ver cuantos yihadistas meten en Yemen. Es fácil introducirlos, fácil enviarles material y fácil apoyarlos.

Les llamarán Frente Democrático del Yemen o algo así.

Se mire por donde se mire, ahí va a haber jaleo durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2015)

In Yemen the “Axis of kindness” shows the true face of the Empire and proves Lenin right | The Vineyard of the Saker


*En Yemen el "Eje de la bondad", muestra el verdadero rostro del Imperio y demuestra Lenin tenía razón*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
02/04/2015


Los titulares sobre Yemen realmente lo dicen todo: 
EEUU tirando último de sus fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Yemen (y destruir su equipo en el proceso ) 
De Rusia Yemen consulado dañado en medio de ataques aéreos saudíes dirigido - fuente de la embajada 
Plano de evacuación de Rusia negó el aterrizaje en Yemen, desvía a El Cairo 
Militar chino desembarcar en el puerto de Adén, Yemen, para proteger la evacuación - oficial 
Crisis Yemen: cuentos de escapar de extranjería 
Arabia Saudita, Yemen no obstaculizará la evacuación de los rusos desde Sanaa 

Todo esto se puede resumir así: los EE.UU. hizo un lío de mil demonios de otro país, fue el primero en correr, y ahora todo el mundo corre, a excepción de las fuerzas rusas y chinas que intentan evacuar a sus nacionales. Sin embargo, otro éxito de política exterior de Obama, que había presentado el Yemen como el brillante ejemplo de lucha contra el terrorismo se hace bien . 

Mientras tanto, la franquicia local de al-Qaeda está utilizando la agresión Arabia derivaciones para liberar a sus miembros de la cárcel , los EE.UU. siguen pretender bombardear al-Qaeda en Irak, mientras que el apoyo a la misma al-Qaeda en Siria y Yemen, Arabia Saudita e Israel están bombardeando conjuntamente los chiítas en Yemen e Irán es acusado de interferir en los asuntos yemeníes. Cómo completamente loco políticas AngloZionist han convertido ?! 

Todo esto sería francamente hilarante si la gente no se estaban muriendo. Y se va a poner mucho peor si los locos wahabíes en Riad siguen adelante con sus planes para una invasión terrestre suicida y totalmente ilegal de Yemen. Mi esperanza es que los saudíes siguen la estrategia típica americana y sólo bombardean desde grandes alturas un país con las defensas aéreas sólo primitivos (los yemeníes se las arregló para derribar al menos 2, posiblemente 3, las aeronaves "coalición" y un avión no tripulado!). 

Así que ahora tenemos otro "mafia gangster" conspirando contra un pequeño país: Arabia Saudita, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Bahrein, Kuwait, Qatar, Jordania, Marruecos, Sudán, Egipto y, por supuesto, los EE.UU. e Israel, con el apoyo de al -Qaeda, todos juntos contra el yemení chiíta. Y, por supuesto, la lucha contra el yemení Shia significa objetivamente apoyar a Al-Qaeda en Yemen. Por lo tanto, *sería justo decir que Arabia Saudita, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Bahrein, Kuwait, Qatar, Jordania, Marruecos, Sudán, Egipto, EE.UU. e Israel son todos apoyando al-Qaeda. *

Un Oriente Medio sin al-Qaeda / ISIS es posible, por supuesto, este es el que Irán, Siria y Hezbollah están luchando para crear. Pero ellos son llamados "estados canallas" y miembros del "eje del mal", mientras que la coalición multinacional apoyo al-Qaeda sería el "eje de la bondad", supongo. 

Voy a repetir esto una y otra vez, aquí nos enfrentamos a otro ejemplo de cómo el Imperio AngloZionist finalmente mostrando su verdadero rostro: no el rostro apacible de los derechos humanos, la democracia, el derecho internacional y el progreso, pero el feo, brutal y estúpida cara de la violencia ignorante, el apoyo a la escoria del planeta (los nazis, los sionistas y los wahabíes) y el imperialismo. El período de `B]"capitalismo con rostro humano"[/B] es ahora claramente más y ahora estamos viviendo exactamente lo que *Lenin* había predicho: el imperialismo como fase superior del capitalismo (y no, yo no soy ni un leninista ni un marxista, sino, en palabras de *Malcolm *, _"Yo soy la verdad, no importa quién lo dice"_). 

Los riesgos de otra guerra importante son realmente enormes. No se equivoquen, Irán puede hacer carne picada de esta "coalición de bondad", y si se trata de un conflicto abierto los EE.UU. tendrá que rescatar a sus numerosos aliados en la región: las élites compradoras que vendieron su propia religión, país y la gente al Imperio AngloZionist. 

Por lo tanto, no sólo es el EE.UU. tomando el riesgo de iniciar una gran guerra continental en Europa mediante el apoyo a los nazis ucranianos, también están tomando el riesgo de iniciar una guerra regional en Oriente Medio mediante el apoyo a los wahabíes saudíes y los israelíes sionistas . 

Realmente me pregunto si nuestra sociedad zombifed despertará a los peligros que ahora todos estamos enfrentando. 

*El Saker *


----------



## hold fast (4 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Viendo el mapa a los pro Sauditas ya no les queda nada importante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 km?

Yo diría 300 km de rango, si son AShM crucero. Sin son balísticos, son más aún.

Con unos Noor tienen de sobra para atizar a los barcos, llegado el momento.
Lo tienen muy muy jodido los wahabitas saudíes y sus amiguitos. Sólo les da para bombardear escuelas, fábricas de comida, y similares. Masacrar a población civil. Es lo poco que pueden/saben hacer.


----------



## MartinCodax (4 Abr 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> A ver cuantos yihadistas meten en Yemen. Es fácil introducirlos, fácil enviarles material y fácil apoyarlos.
> 
> Les llamarán Frente Democrático del Yemen o algo así.
> 
> Se mire por donde se mire, ahí va a haber jaleo durante mucho tiempo.



Ya no pueden, la imágen de "rebeldes románticos antigubernamentales" ya la gastaron definitivamente con el FSA y ahora mismo la estan ocupando los Houthies. Lo que podría pasar es que la OTAN infiltre a los separatistas de Yemen del Sur, no sé si podrán hacerlo dado que son comunistas (=antiyanquis en teoría), pero bueno no olvidemos como tienen fichado a los comunistas iraníes del MKO, que fueron usados en su día por Saddam Hussein y ahora están tan tranquilos en París denunciado la "dictadura teocrática iraní" 



*_* dijo:


> Viendo el mapa a los pro Sauditas ya no les queda nada importante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que los kurdos (y kurdas) aguantaron bastante antes de que los Peshmergas les enviasen refuerzos, les dieron un Stalingrado.



mazuste dijo:


> *Arabia Saudita suministra, desde el aire, armas y municiones a Al-Qaeda y ootros takfiris:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, no es nada nuevo, no olvidemos los misteriosos suministros saudíes hallados en Tikirit por el Ejército Iraquí que habían sido dados por Arabia Saudí, disfrazados de "suministros humanitarios"







Iraqis find Saudi supplies, weapons destined for ISIS



Harman dijo:


> In Yemen the “Axis of kindness” shows the true face of the Empire and proves Lenin right | The Vineyard of the Saker
> 
> 
> *En Yemen el "Eje de la bondad", muestra el verdadero rostro del Imperio y demuestra Lenin tenía razón*
> ...



La verdad es la verdad la diga Lenin, Ayn Rand o Ben Klassen. Ya a EEUU se les cayó la careta de democrátas humanitarios, si es que no se les cayó ya en el 2003. 

No me extraña que los neocones sionistas echen bilis sobre Obama llamandolo "el peor presidente de la historia":XX::XX::XX: 
Vamos, que se las pone dura un Bush o un Ronald Reagan que se ponga a gastar dinero en armas y en invadir países


----------



## nominefi (4 Abr 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
> Steiner @Steiner1776 · 1 h Hace 1 hora
> 
> Ousted #Yemen regime officials accuse #Russia of delivering weapons to #Houthi rebels & army during latest flights to #Sanaa
> ...



no se si será verdad o no, pero este sería lícito,no? si es válido para la otan en Ucrania sería válido para Rusia en cualquier lugar,no?


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2015)

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
EurasianLover @EmeraudeALB · 21 h Hace 21 horas

War buddies: #US to refuel #Saudi jets used in #Yemen airstrikes War Buddies: US to Refuel Saudi Jets Used in Yemen Airstrikes / Sputnik International 









*Compañeros de Guerra: US repostar saudíes Jets utilizados en ataques aéreos en Yemen

A medida que la campaña de bombardeos saudita llevado contra las fuerzas Houthi en Yemen continúan, los EE.UU. se encuentra atento uno de sus principales aliados en el Medio Oriente. El jueves, un alto funcionario militar dijo que los petroleros estadounidenses comenzarán repostar aviones de guerra saudíes.
*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
03/04/2015

Según las últimas cifras facilitadas por las Naciones Unidas, más de 500 personas han muerto durante las últimas dos semanas de combates en Yemen. Otra 1.700 han resultado heridos. Un ataque aéreo de Arabia el lunes mató a 29 civiles en el campamento de desplazados, y los rebeldes chiítas continúan manteniendo posiciones estratégicas a lo largo de la costa de Yemen, sobre todo, de la ciudad de Adén.

A pesar del apoyo para lo que se ha bautizado como Operación Tormenta decisivo, es un conflicto que el gobierno de Obama se ha mantenido hasta ahora su distancia, cuidado con participación prolongada en otra campaña de Oriente Medio. Pero el ejército de Estados Unidos está tomando poco a poco pasos hacia un papel más activo, ahora el envío de aviones de reabastecimiento de combustible estadounidenses para ayudar a los aviones Arabia.

"Le hemos dado [Comando Central de Estados Unidos] la autoridad para hacer de tanque," un oficial militar de alto rango, que habló bajo condición de anonimato, dijo a los periodistas.

La decisión viene con algunas advertencias. Cualquier repostaje se llevará a cabo fuera del espacio aéreo de Yemen, y se espera que el gobierno de Arabia Saudita para reembolsar a los EE.UU. para cualquier ayuda que solicita.

Los EE.UU. también ha estado proporcionando satélite y aviones de inteligencia para la campaña, que ha ayudado a las fuerzas de la coalición controlan el movimiento de los rebeldes, según el funcionario.

"Estamos ayudando a los saudíes entienden lo que está pasando en su frontera. Están buscando evidencia de incursiones terrestres Houthi", dijo el funcionario, quien agregó que los rebeldes están "a punto por encima de Adén y estamos tratando de ayudar a los saudíes construir un foto de eso ".

Insistió, sin embargo, que el ejército estadounidense no estaba proporcionando información dirigida específica, una afirmación de que Washington se ha apresurado a afirmar que los grupos de derechos humanos han criticado el número de víctimas civiles de los bombardeos.

Otros funcionarios militares también han señalado que esperan que Washington brinda finalmente los saudíes con más artillería bombardeo.

Este progresivamente creciente participación de los militares de EE.UU. puede ser señal de interés de Washington en el conflicto. Antes de la reciente ola de violencia se desató, el Yemen ha sido las administraciones de Obama mejor ejemplo de cómo una campaña de lucha contra el terrorismo podría ser combatido con éxito. La rebelión cambió esa perspectiva.

Los EE.UU. también habíamos dependido del gobierno yemení a cooperar en su campaña de aviones no tripulados contra las fuerzas de al-Qaeda. El traslado forzoso de la presencia estadounidense en el país ha dejado "nuestra capacidad disminuida", dijo el funcionario.

Y, al mismo tiempo, la continuación de los combates también ha obstaculizado la capacidad de Al Qaeda para planear ataques contra objetivos occidentales.

"La evidencia inicial es en realidad que el avance Houthi ha causado su trazado externo que esté de baja, mientras que averiguar cómo van a hacer frente a los vestigios internos de lo que parece ser una guerra civil emergente", dijo el funcionario.

Sobre la cuestión de si el gobierno de Arabia Saudita planeaba un total contra invasión por tierra de su vecino, el funcionario destacó que el aumento de la presencia de tropas en la frontera era puramente cautelar.

"Creo que están arraying sus fuerzas a lo largo de la frontera para evitar una incursión Houthi", dijo. "Están postured defensivamente."




---------- Post added 04-abr-2015 at 21:52 ----------

Vera Van Horne ha retwitteado
Haykal Bafana @BaFana3 · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Yemen | Gunboats flying French flag entered Aden port today, exchanged fire with land-based gunmen & then withdrew. 
*
#Yemen | Cañonera con bandera francesa entró en el puerto de Aden hoy, intercambiaron disparos con hombres armados en tierra y luego se retiró.







---------- Post added 04-abr-2015 at 22:03 ----------

Clement Townsend ha retwitteado
Adnan Sadiq @AdnanSadiq01 · 10 h Hace 10 horas

@Ian56789 Caliph Al McCain is an existential threat to the world 
*
@Ian56789 Califa Al McCain es una amenaza existencial para el mundo







---------- Post added 04-abr-2015 at 22:09 ----------

 Conflict News @rConflictNews · 3 h Hace 3 horas

Forces loyal to ousted-Hadi enter Aden on tanks #Yemen - Ruptly 







---------- Post added 04-abr-2015 at 22:11 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 3 h Hace 3 horas

REPORTS: Saudi and Coalition intel. have spotted Houthi militias digging bunkers in some areas near Saudi border with #Yemen - @HasanSari7
*
Intel Arabia y de la Coalición. han visto milicias Houthi cavando búnkeres en algunas áreas cerca de la frontera con Arabia #Yemen - @ HasanSari7

---------- Post added 04-abr-2015 at 22:13 ----------

Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 4 h Hace 4 horas

MAP: Positions of tanks and areas hit by shelling in #Aden, #Yemen today. - @hamzaalkamaly


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2015)

Gracchus Babeuf ha retwitteado
Harald Doornbos @HaraldDoornbos · 58 min hace 58 minutos

#pt Main #press-problems #Yemen: Airports closed, no boats, no access to land borders, total chaos in esp Aden-area, Al-Qaeda kidnap-threat.
*
#pt principales # comunicados de problemas #yemen: Aeropuertos cerrados, no hay barcos, sin acceso a las fronteras terrestres, un caos total en esp Aden-zona, Al-Qaeda secuestro y amenaza.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2015 at 14:01 ----------

Harald Doornbos ha retwitteado
Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 14 min Hace 14 minutos

Houthis, led by dozens of tanks are still in control of majority of Aden. #Yemen
*
Huzíes, encabezados por decenas de tanques se encuentran todavía en el control de la mayoría de Adén. #Yemen


----------



## jerjes (5 Abr 2015)

El presidente Egipcio al-Sisi ha anunciado este sabado q la seguridad del estrecho de Bad e- Mandeb es una de las prioridades de la seguridad nacional de Egipto.








Arabia Saudi a su vez ha lanzado armas por via aerea a los partidarios del presidente saliente Hadi q luchan en Adén. Esto coincide con la expansion de los terroristas de al Qaeda en el ser y sureste del pais en la provincia de Habramut.

El corresponsal de Al Manar, señaló q los aviones saudies bombardearon las regiones del norte del Yemen, incluyendo Saada. Raneh, Fagem, Gamer y al Gut. Estos ataques han producido la muerte de 18 civiles.

Al Qaeda según cpstumbre ha adoptado en Yemen el nombre de Ansar al Sharia. q ha logrado desplegarse en Motella y controlar parte de la ciudad, dedicandose segun costumbre tambien a robar bancos y asaltar carceles.

MIentras los aviones saudies y compinches no hacen mas q lanzar armas a sus aliados de al Qaeda, ya q ellos carecen del valor suficiente de enfrentarse al enemigo y se valen como en Irak y Siria de sus mercenarios de Al Qaeda-EI,ISIS etc-. La Agencia Reuters habia informado q los terroristas habian logrado hacer retroceder a los huthis y tomado el centro de Aden,algo q ha sido desmentido por los combatientes de Asuralá ya q los uthis han avanzado sobre todo en el sureste de la ciudad.

El sabado por la mañana los combatientes de Ansuralá y los militares estaban luchando contra los partidarios de Hali y los terroristas de al Qaeda tomando el control de Mualla y Tawani.

Cada vez la situacion del Yemen se asemeja mas a la guerra de Siria. Esta desolada region de 528.000 Km. cuadrados habitada por una poblacion de 24 millones de habitantes de gran heterogenea cultural y religiosa se ha convertido en el epicentro de una conflagracion la cual de no ser contenida acarreará una zona de guerra en todo Medio Oriente y Norte de Africa en torno al eje antagónico Iran Arabia Saudi.

Lo q está sucediendo ahora en el Yemen no es nuevo; solo lo parece por la desatencion de los medios occidentales durante muchos años a ese fascinante y extraño pais. Los motivos saudies no cambian. Pero el objetivo siempre es el mismo: el miedo historico q les produce el pobre pero irreductible y digno Yemen.

Y ultimamente la pugna silenciosa pero muy real q se lleva Arabia Saudi contra Qatar. Una vez mas la intervencion de Arabia Saudi solo sirve para aumentar la destruccion. Parace comico q los saudies puedan "poner orden" en la politica tribal yemeni. ¿Reponer en el gobierno a el Hadi es una solucion? Quizas seria bueno recordar q al Hadi era en 1990 general de la Republica Popular Democratica del Yemen. Es decir, del marxista Yemen del sur.

Llama la atención q EE.UU tan puntilloso con los lideres con pasado "rojo", defiendan ahora la calidad democratica de un hombre q desertó al Norte y lideró a sus hombres en la toma de su propia ciudad natal, Aden en la corta pero sangrienta guerra civil de 1994. Entre las unidades de los q tomaron la capital de los "marxistas del sur", se encontraban milicias salafistas y veteranoas de Afganistan, q llevaron a cabo un saqueo sistematico de Adén, llevandose todo lo q pudieron, desde los tiradores de las puertas hasta los camiones de la basura.

Como premio el presidente Saleh q fué derribado por las Primaveras Arabes nombró vicepresidente a Hadi, trairdorzuelo donde los haya, el mismo q ha corrido a pedir ayuda a los saudies, mientras el denostado ex presidente Saleh apoya a los huthies, sus antiguos enemigos.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> A ver cuantos yihadistas meten en Yemen...



Me parece que en Yemen ya tienen su propio lote de takfiris: Al Qaeda de la Península Arábiga (AQPA) que no son - eso dicen- muy pro Sauditas. Sin embargo, siempre habrá una solución:
Se está gestando el Fin de Al qaeda.


> *
> 
> Fuentes dentro de al-Sham Ahrar señalan que sus aliados en Jabhat al-Nusra les han dicho que líder de AQ, Ayman al-Zawahiri abandonará su autoridad sobre todas las sucursales de AQ en todo el mundo y los liberará de su lealtad a él.*



*http://t.co/755qT7blv3*

El autor es AIMEN Dean, miembro fundador de al-Qaeda, que en 1998 y se convirtió:XX: en miembro de los servicios de inteligencia, MI5 y MI6 de Gran Bretaña


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2015)

Los chiitas estan ocupando el puerto de Aden. Hay videos, sobre el tema.


----------



## Antxon (5 Abr 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Los chiitas estan ocupando el puerto de Aden. Hay videos, sobre el tema.



Pues pon alguno, no? ::


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2015)

Informan residentes sobre enfrentamientos en la norteña Awamiyah, provincia chiita de Al Qatif en Arabia Saudí durante las últimas horas 5. Ninguna declaración oficial.


*https://twitter.com/zaidbenjamin/status/584758456801959936*


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Abr 2015)

Eso está por encima de Quatar

https://www.google.es/maps/@26.5869233,49.9856526,15z


----------



## Antxon (5 Abr 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Eso está por encima de Quatar
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@26.5869233,49.9856526,15z



Eso está a 400 km de Riad :8::8:


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 3 h Hace 3 horas

BREAKING: Yemeni President Hadi dismisses top military commanders allied to the Houthis. - @YemenPostNews
*
BREAKING: El presidente yemení Hadi despide altos mandos militares aliados a los huthis. - @YemenPostNews

**

_Y este atentado parece la respuesta a Pakistán por no unirse plenamente a la coalición árabe._

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 3 h Hace 3 horas

ISIS Wilayat #Khorasan claims responsibility for bombing in #Pakistan which reportedly killed 40 soldiers - @btdecker
*
ISIS Wilayat #Khorasan atribuye la responsabilidad por el atentado en #Pakistan que al parecer mató a 40 soldados - @btdecker


----------



## MartinCodax (5 Abr 2015)

Parece ser que mis predicciones sobre un levantamiento chiita en el Reino de Arabia Saudita se están cumpliendo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-liando-parda-arabia-saudi.html#post13873601


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (5 Abr 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Los chiitas estan ocupando el puerto de Aden. Hay videos, sobre el tema.



ojala sea cierto.


----------



## explorador (5 Abr 2015)

@ActualidadRT: ÚLTIMA HORA: Muere en #Yemen un ciudadano de EE.UU. por un ataque de mortero http://es.rt.com/3o1e http://twitter.com/ActualidadRT/status/584815853859971074/photo/1

Ciudadano??????????? Ya.....y yo monjita, no te jode ::


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (5 Abr 2015)

explorador dijo:


> @ActualidadRT: ÚLTIMA HORA: Muere en #Yemen un ciudadano de EE.UU. por un ataque de mortero http://es.rt.com/3o1e http://twitter.com/ActualidadRT/status/584815853859971074/photo/1
> 
> Ciudadano??????????? Ya.....y yo monjita, no te jode ::




USA Van a tener que sacar a los narcosicarios de Blackwater de Ucrania y llevarselos echando hostias a Yemen.
No dan abasto con tantas guerras de agresion.


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2015)

Alguna imagen de las movidas en Qatif, muestran las redadas de activistas shiis, destinadas a sofocar las protestas contra la guerra de Yemen.







Columna de fuerzas de seguridad saudies entran en la ciudad para "recolectar" shiis.


----------



## traka18 (5 Abr 2015)

He leido por ahi que la armada egipcia ha atacado a algun buque de guerra irani en el estrecho de Bad e- Mandeb. Alguien sabe algo?
Si encuentro el enlace lo pongo


----------



## zhither (5 Abr 2015)

Estan arrestando a activistas chiies en Awamiyha por eso se oyeron disparos en esa ciudad Fuerzas saudÃ­es asaltan viviendas de activistas chiÃ­es en Al-Qatif HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (5 Abr 2015)

traka18 dijo:


> He leido por ahi que la armada egipcia ha atacado a algun buque de guerra irani en el estrecho de Bad e- Mandeb. Alguien sabe algo?
> Si encuentro el enlace lo pongo



No hay huevos.


----------



## traka18 (5 Abr 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> No hay huevos.



Jajajaj eso creo yo.
aun asi el al sisi este me tiene descolocado. Parece que juega a dos bandas con los usa/sauditas y luego dandose paseos con vlad en cruceros lanzamisiles rusos


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Abr 2015)

traka18 dijo:


> He leido por ahi que la armada egipcia ha atacado a algun buque de guerra irani en el estrecho de Bad e- Mandeb. Alguien sabe algo?
> Si encuentro el enlace lo pongo



No me lo creo. Sería una escalada tremenda.


----------



## traka18 (5 Abr 2015)

Egyptian navy has fired shots at Iranian warships | Defence blog


----------



## Magick (5 Abr 2015)

traka18 dijo:


> He leido por ahi que la armada egipcia ha atacado a algun buque de guerra irani en el estrecho de Bad e- Mandeb. Alguien sabe algo?
> *Si encuentro el enlace lo pongo*




Si lo has leído en debka ni te molestes.


----------



## zhither (5 Abr 2015)

Los buques de guerra egipcios e iraníes que maniobran para controlar el estrecho de Bab el Mandeb informaron que ya habían entrado en combate el jueves, el primer día de la intervención suní en el conflicto del Yemen. Safed-Tzfat-Zefat: Las nuevas amistades de Obama: El principal jefe militar iranÃ­ en Sanaa para organizar la contraofensiva de los rebeldes de Yemen ante la intervenciÃ³n saudÃ­ y egipcia - Debka


----------



## explorador (6 Abr 2015)

@jmsardo: #SaudiArabia: 1 policemen killed, 3 injured, 4 arrested during clashes in shia-majority #Awamiyah Via @zaidbenjamin: http://twitter.com/zaidbenjamin/status/584839627355398145/photo/1


----------



## Mabuse (6 Abr 2015)

traka18 dijo:


> Egyptian navy has fired shots at Iranian warships | Defence blog



La fuente que da el artçiculo lleva a otra noticia distinta.
Four Egyptian naval vessels en route to secure Gulf of Aden: Suez Canal sources | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Que enlaza a un artículo bastante interesante:
Saudi Arabia, allies bomb Yemen, rebel leader vows resistance | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



Spoiler



Egypt and Saudi Arabia have both intervened in Yemen before - and struggled in its mountainous, difficult terrain. In the 1960s, Egypt sent its military to back republican forces against a Shiite royal dynasty backed, ironically in current light, by Saudi Arabia. More recently, Saudi Arabia struck against the Houthis by air and with a limited border excursion in late 2009-early 2010, a foray that killed more than 130 Saudi troops.


----------



## mendi lerendi (6 Abr 2015)

Hace unos años se leía en el hilo de Siria que por no poder conquistar Siria ni Irán el Imperio habia puesto su mirada en los sudíes. Quienes escribían no andaban equivocados: acercamiento EEUU-Irán, liada parda en Arabia


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (6 Abr 2015)

Pase lo que pase, los usanos no se irán de Socotra si no los echan a bombazos.

Se llevarán allí al gobierno _legítimo_ y dejaran que se maten entre ellos los moros en el territorio continental.


----------



## 2520 (6 Abr 2015)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Hace unos años se leía en el hilo de Siria que por no poder conquistar Siria ni Irán el Imperio habia puesto su mirada en los sudíes. Quienes escribían no andaban equivocados: acercamiento EEUU-Irán, liada parda en Arabia




Lo del acercamiento Irán-EEuu es un paripé usano para quedar ellos como _incansables luchadores por la paz y buscadores de acuerdos_.
El acuerdo nuclear con Irán es papel mojado porque por otro lado provocarán a Irán de forma indirecta para que se meta en conflictos y todas las negociaciones se vayan al traste por culpa de los "folloneros" iraníes.
Todo ha sido un paripé para que el negro quede como el bueno de la peli y darle autoridad moral.
En ese acuerdo con Irán se han hecho concesiones que saben de antemano que nunca se van a aplicar


---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 08:41 ----------




explorador dijo:


> @ActualidadRT: ÚLTIMA HORA: Muere en #Yemen un *ciudadano *de EE.UU. por un ataque de mortero http://es.rt.com/3o1e http://twitter.com/ActualidadRT/status/584815853859971074/photo/1
> 
> *Ciudadano**???????????* Ya.....y yo monjita, no te jode ::



CIAdadano


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2015)

Arabia saudí requiere tropas pakistaníes para Yemen, justo cuando hoy se debate en el parlamento pakistaní.

Por su parte, Irán y Rusia, también está moviendo sus hilos para evitar que se sumen a la agresión a Yemen.


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Abr 2015)

Es que el ejército de Pakistán siendo peor que el de la India es bastante mejor que Arabia Saudi que no han hecho una guerra en su puta vida a diferencia de Egipto, Pakistán o Siria.


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2015)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Es que el ejército de Pakistán siendo peor que el de la India es bastante mejor que Arabia Saudi que no han hecho una guerra en su puta vida a diferencia de Egipto, Pakistán o Siria.



Pues si. Arabia saudi, si quiere controlar y/o mantener un títere en Yemen, necesita, además de los rebanacuellos de "todo a cien", una importante estructura militar terrestre. Algo que, en toda su coalición, solo son capaces lo egipcios y los pakis; el resto es morralla para la foto.

Por esas mismas razones, Rusia, con China, está "gestionando" discretamente para que no entren al saco saudí.

Por otra parte, Arabia Saudita, está arrasando alrededor de cien poblados o aldeas houthis, situados cerca de la frontera con Yemen, 

...El jefe de guardia de frontera en la zona, Hassan Aqili, dijo que la decisión es impedir casas vacías se conviertan en "un refugio seguro para los traficantes e infiltrados," .
*alethonews*


----------



## hornblower (6 Abr 2015)

Ya hay muertos (al menos un policía) por protestas en una provincia chií rica en petróleo, dentro de Arabia Saudí. 

A ver qué nos dicen las ONGs y medios occidentales (modo ironic off)

noticia aquí


----------



## Suculum (6 Abr 2015)

Parece que hay un gran interés en incendiar *todo* próximo y medio oriente.
El siguiente de la lista me huele que es Turquía.
Lo último allí ha sido cerrar Twitter y YouTube, y suspender la liga de fútbol. Acabará saliendo la gente a las calles y se liará parda. Al tiempo.



2520 dijo:


> Muy mosqueante lo último que está pasando en Turquía.
> Maidán/Primavera árabe a la vista ?
> 
> Lo del apagón masivo huele a pulso electromágnetico. Todavía no hay una explicación oficial de lo sucedido.
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Abr 2015)

Suculum dijo:


> Parece que hay un gran interés en incendiar *todo* próximo y medio oriente.
> El siguiente de la lista me huele que es Turquía.
> Lo último allí ha sido cerrar Twitter y YouTube, y suspender la liga de fútbol. Acabará saliendo la gente a las calles y se liará parda. Al tiempo.



Y el norte de África no lo olvide, Argelia y Marruecos.


----------



## Diegol07 (6 Abr 2015)

Si analizamos la geopolitica actual todo indica a que vendran tiempos muy duros, muchas guerras (convencionales y no convencionales) y una gran crisis economica, cultural y sobretodo una crisis de VERDAD INFORMATIVA (verdad = a todo lo contrario que nos venden todos los massmierdas sionistas)


----------



## karramarra (6 Abr 2015)

* Los hutíes controlan el puerto principal de Yemen - 20minutos.es * :XX::XX::XX:

_La milicia chií de los hutíes tomó el control del puerto de la ciudad meridional de Adén, el principal del Yemen, pese a la resistencia de los comités populares y los bombardeos aéreos y desde buques de guerra efectuados por la coalición árabe.

Varios testigos informaron de que los hutíes contaron en la operación con el respaldo de tanques del Ejército leal al expresidente yemení Ali Abdalá Saleh.

El dominio del puerto se dio tras duros combates con los comités populares -las fuerzas partidarias del presidente del Yemen, Abdo Rabu Mansur Hadi,- y después de los avances logrados en los últimos dos días por los milicianos chiíes en Adén.

Los buques de guerra, según los testigos, bombardearon posiciones de los hutíes en la costa sureña de Adén y en algunos barrios de la ciudad, como el de Jur Maksar.
Escalada de violencia

La escalada de la violencia en Adén ha deteriorado la situación humanitaria, ya que la mayoría de los barrios tienen el agua y la luz cortadas por los bombardeos de ambos bandos que han afectado las infraestructuras.

En esta jornada se formaron largas colas de civiles con bidones de plástico frente a un centro provisional de suministro de agua en el barrio de Kariter, en el centro de la ciudad.

*El avance de los hutíes en Adén se produce pese a que frenar al grupo chií en esa ciudad era una de las prioridades de la ofensiva lanzada hace doce días por la coalición árabe, liderada por Arabia Saudí.*

Los milicianos hutíes, también conocidos como Ansar Alá, lograron entrar en el barrio de Al Qalua, vecino a la zona de Al Muala, donde se encuentra el puerto, y ocuparon el Ayuntamiento.

En Adén había establecido Hadi su sede y la de su Gobierno tras huir de Saná en febrero pasado, aunque actualmente el mandatario se encuentra refugiado en Riad.
Mueren 9 miembros de una familia en un bombardeo

Al menos nueve personas, miembros de la misma familia, murieron en un bombardeo de la aviación saudí en la provincia de Saada, en el noroeste del Yemen, controlada por la milicia chií de los hutíes.

Una fuente militar, citada por Saba, explicó que entre las víctimas mortales hay mujeres y menores, y denunció "la agresión brutal de la aviación del enemigo saudí".

La provincia de Saada, fronteriza con Arabia Saudí, es el principal bastión de los hutíes, que controlan la zona desde 2010.

Hace dos días, otras nueve personas, también miembros de una misma familia, murieron en un ataque aéreo similar en un pueblo al oeste de la capital yemení, Saná.

Además, el pasado 30 de marzo fallecieron unos 40 civiles en un campo de desplazados en el norte del país, una acción de la que los hutíes y Arabia Saudí se acusaron mutuamente.

*El pasado 25 de marzo la coalición árabe, liderada por Riad, comenzó sus operaciones contra los milicianos chiíes, pero no ha logrado frenar su avance.*
_


Muy interesante artículo de Red Voltaire que da explicaciones plausibles a la participación de Israel junto a los Golfos en la agresión a Yemen

Lo que usted no sabe sobre los acuerdos entre Estados Unidos e Irán , por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## Aeneas (6 Abr 2015)

Los follacabras recibiendo ostias en su propia tierra:

Mueren dos soldados saudíes en un ataque lanzado desde Yemen


----------



## Bur Buja (6 Abr 2015)

Hay mapa de las posiciones actuales en las barriadas de Adén?


----------



## clapham (6 Abr 2015)

El clapham cree que Voltaire no tiene ni pajotera idea de lo que habla , pero como es Voltaire , pues oye ...aplaudid con las orejas . 
Para empezar , llamar " Acuerdo " a esa bajada de pantalones del nigga moribundo es un eufemismo . Los yankis han aceptado la evidencia y como no pueden ganar pues firman " tablas " . para Iran es la ostia .
Ahora podra ser ( como Cuba ) un Estado normal y estar fuera de la lista de estados terroristas para regocijo de Apple , McDonals y Heinz 
El clapham , que es cinico estudio Realpolitik en una Grand Ecole francaise 
vale , me lo he inventado ...no cree que Iran pueda repartirse nada sin el paraguas protector de Rusia . Iran puede defenderse con exito pero carece de la capacidad financiera y militar de mantener su influencia externa 
Este acuerdo coloca a Rusia en una posicion muy comoda , pues si Iran ya no es el enemigo de Occidente no hay motivo para defenderlo .
Por eso Rusia e Israel tienen tan buenas relaciones . Este acuerdo ha sido
un win-win para todos . El maximo vencedor es Iran pero tambien Rusia . EE UU e Israel salen ganando . El " acuerdo " congelara la venta de los sistemas S300 a Iran , tecnologia que Israel teme . Israel respira contento pues sabe que sin ellos Iran es vulnerable y el nigga no estara siempre en la Casa Blanca . EE UU respira , congela un problema ( o lo pospone ) para el proximo presidente . Todos contentos . 
En cuanto a Yemen la mano que mece la cuna no es Iran , es Rusia .
Yemen del Sur fue un protectorado ruso y sin ayda militar y economica rusa seria inviable como estado . Si los huties estan ganando es porque cuentan con un As bajo la manga . Putin se frota las manos con un Tartus II 
Egipto no pondra demasiadas pegas y Arabia Saudita , si el petroleo no aumenta tendra un maidan de colorines .
Ahora es buen momento para comprar en Aden . Cuando en 1982 el clapham compro su piso en Beirut la gente le llamo loco ...
Ops sorry , em equivoque de sueno ...de que hablaba ? Ahhh 
Cuidado con Yemen , puede convertirse en la nueva RDA del siglo 21 
Ni un misero THANKS


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Abr 2015)

Tu thanks, aunque solo sea para seguir escuchando sus delios de vidas pasadas...


----------



## Suculum (6 Abr 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y el norte de África no lo olvide, Argelia y Marruecos.



Si claro. De hecho lo que se quiere incendiar es todo el mundo islámico. 
La guinda del pastel será el enfrentamiento Israel-Irán. El crono ya ha iniciado su cuenta atrás. Tic tac, tic tac ...


----------



## mazuste (6 Abr 2015)

La presión que está ejerciendo Arabia Saudí sobre Paquistán, está generando cierto rechazo en el ejercito de Paquistán:

Están pidiendo que los oficiales y soldados paquistaníes, a enviar a Yemen, sean solo sunnis: 
*http://t.co/NyFrEFP4Jr*


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Abr 2015)

Artículo de octubre de 2013. Como no voy a andar copiando las gráficas, solo un par de apuntes 

The Oil Crash: Yemen en el punto de mira

-1- En primer lugar, sólo un 1% de la superficie total del país es irrigable. Con esta geografía física, Yemen tiene que importar actualmente el 95% de sus cereales y el 82% de todos los alimentos consumidos en el país. Y lo que aún es peor: son datos abiertamente reconocidos por el Gobierno yemení. O sea, se trata de un problema alimentario.
¿Y cómo se ha llegado a esta situación? 

Tenemos, por tanto, un país que en 1980 contaba con menos de 10 millones de habitantes y que hoy, treinta y pico años después, duplica ampliamente esa cifra, sin que sus desiertos se hayan reducido y sin que su territorio ni su riqueza haya aumentado. La demanda interna ha permitido a la economía crecer a buen ritmo durante unas décadas, pero llegado el momento del colapso financiero general, la base del país se ha demostrado demasiado endeble para soportar una población semejante. Pues sí, otra vez el problema del Lebensraum, pero de momento encapsulado en una sola nación, sin traspasar fronteras.

-2- El 90% del total de exportaciones del país procede del petróleo. De esta misma fuente petrolífera procede el 74% de todos los impuestos recaudados por el gobierno, ya sea en forma de cánones a las explotaciones petrolíferas o impuestos sobre el refino o el consumo. Y aquí estamos ante el nacimiento de un Estado fallido, por la incapacidad del Gobierno de controlar y aprovisionar un territorio.
Tenemos, por tanto, que la casi totalidad de los alimentos que comen lo yemeníes se están pagando con petróleo, al igual que los gastos del Gobierno, ya sea en seguridad, infraestructura o los escasos servicios que presta.

y 3, que la producción no hace más que bajar.


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2015)

*
De Peto Lucem, mapa situación en Adén:*






*https://t.co/xHj5NhF6Co*


----------



## clapham (7 Abr 2015)

El clapham acaba de hacer sus maletas . Todo esta listo ( por si acaso ) para coger el primer vuelo en direccion " OESTE " . Llamese Irlanda , Canada , Bermudas o Cuba , aunque este este MUY al OESTE .
En fin ..que el clapham esta HAKOJONADO , asi ...con H de Hevaristo 
Empecemos por Israel . El poder de Israel es incontestable , pero solo si es capaz de ganar en guerras rapidas . una contienda larga seria una ruina para un pais que es del tamano de la Comunidad Valenciana .
A largo plazo la fuerza de la demografia convertira a los judios israelitas en una minoria dentro de su ejem..propio pais . 
En 2050 no existira Israel , pero oye ...aun falta mucho tiempo .
Arabia Saudita tiene el mismo problema . La natalidad aumenta mucho mas rapido que la capacidad del reino de alimentar a sus subditos .
Si la natalidad aumenta el petroleo per capita destinado electricidad , transporte , etc tambien debe aumentar asi que la capacidad de xportacion no solo no puede aumentar sino que esta condenada a menguar 
Las reservas de dolares de Arabia Saudita son " teoricas " porque no se pueden usar . Si se usaran el precio de los activos se dispararia desnudando el problema real de inflacion en ciernes . 
Que van a comprar ? armas ? pero si no tienen ejercito .
Iran se cae a pedazos . Su industria petrolera , si no le quitan las sanciones colapsaria en los prox 10 anos dejando 3 millones de barriles fuera del mercado para regocijo de rusos y sauditas . 
EE UU sabe que cientos de empresas petroleras quebraran y que la produccion petrolera caera , asi que le conviene que Iran vuelva al redil para garantizarse que el suministro de oil se mantendra estable 
Los rusos , pragmaticos ...miran el vaso medio lleno . Si iran gana mas pasta podra comprar mas armas . Todos contentos 
EE UU se ha metido en varios berenjenales de los cuales no puede salir ni quedarse . Putin ( alias el Zar ) y el clapham ( alias ...bueno sin alias ) nos frotamos suculentisimamente las manos ...tic tac 
El sueno humedo de Putin , alias El Zar de instalar una base militar en Aden es ya una realidad incontestable . Yemen se convertira en una nueva Corea del Norte , en una nueva RDA , en la Cuba de los anos 70 
Y luego ...Eritrea ...no es que le tenga ganas ( no menos que a Estonia ) 
Y controlar el estrecho . Pues eso ...el clapham esta aterrorizado y con un pie y medio en Gatwick ...a correr liberales del perico


----------



## lobomalo (7 Abr 2015)

por si interesa sobre los saudies.. es un poco antiguo pero no habra cambiado demasiado..

ORBAT de las FFAA de Arabia Saudita (214,500 activos):

Ejercito de Tierra Real de Arabia Saudita (77,000):
-3x brigadas acorazadas
-5x brigadas mecanizadas
-1x brigada paracas/ops esp
-1x regimiento de guardia real

Guardia Nacional de Arabia Saudita (100,000):
-3x brigadas mecanizadas
-6x brigadas ligeras
-19x batallones ligeros independientes

Defensa Aérea Real de Arabia Saudita (4000):
-46x baterias de misiles anti aéreos
-1800x lanzadores manpads

Fuerza Aérea Real de Arabia Saudita (20,000):
-7x escuadrones (F-15)
-5x escuadrones (Tornado)
-1x escuadron (Typhoon)
-2x escuadrones (Ex F-5A/b en trasición al Typhoon)
-2x escuadrones (Hawk)
-2x escuadrones (PC-9)
-2x escuadrones (C-130)
-1x escuadron (KC-130)
-1x escuadron (E-3A)
-1x escuadron (RE-3A)
-4x escuadrones (Helicopteros)
-1x escuadron (Mushshak)
-4x escuadrones (Royal flight)

Armada Real de Arabia Saudita(12,000+1500 Marina):
-6x Fragatas
-4x Corbetas
-9 FACs
-7x MCMs
-220x Patrulleros
-16x LCM/LCU/Hovercrafts
-19x Logisticos/auxiliares
-3x Yates Reales
-2x batallones marina

Fuente: INSS, Tel-Aviv, actualizado 06/09 


Sistemas Terrestres:

MBTs 865:
-200x M1A2S Abrams
-115x M1A2 Abrams (+58 contratados)
-400x M60A3 Patton
-150x AMX-30

IFV/APC cadenas 2240:
-400x M2/M3 Bradley
-1240x M113 A1/A2
-100x M113 ACV (+300 upgrade de los M113)
-410x AMX-10
-90x AMX-10P HOT

IFV/APC ruedas 1846 (+690 almacenados):
-390x Piranha IFV
-310x Piranha APC
-110x Piranha ITV
-130x Piranha LAV-AG
-67x Piranha ARV
-34x Piranha ENG (+850 LAVs contratados)
-140x BMR-600
-150x M-3 Panhard
-225x AML-60/90
-290(+690)x V-150 Commando
-0x Alvis tactica (+260 recibiendose)

Artilleria ATP 167(+170 almacenados):
-110(+170)x M109A2 155mm
-51x GCT 155mm
-6x Caesar 155mm (+74 recibiendose)

Artilleria remolcada 110 (+202 almacenados):
-60(+30)x M-198 155mm
-50x M-114 155mm
-(72)x FH-70 155mm
-(100)x M101/102 105mm

Morteros Pesados 73:
-73x Piranha TDA SP 120mm

Misiles balisticos Intermedios 12:
-12x Lanzadores CSS-2/Dongfeng-3 (50 Misiles)

Lanza cohetes 60:
-60x Astros II MLRS

Lanzadores anti-carro 1950:
-200x Lanzadores VCC-1SP
-750x Lanzadores TOW/TOWII
-1000x Lanzadores M-47 Dragon

Misiles anti-aereos medio/largo alcanze 46 (baterias):
-8x (baterias) MIM-104 Patriot
-17x (baterias) MIM-23B Improved HAWK
-16x (baterias) Crotale (varias en posicion fija)
-5x (baterias) Shahine I/II

Misiles anti-aereos corto alcanze MANPADS 1800:
-400x (lanzadores) FIM-92A/C Stinger
-500x (lanzadores) MIM-43A Redeye
-900x (lanzadores) Mistral

Artilleria anti-area 334 (+34):
-60x Skyguard AD system 35mm
-156x Oerlikon Buhrle GDF 2x35mm
-100x M-163 Vulcan SP 20mm
-18(+34) AMX-30 SA 30mm

Misiles anti-buque Costeros 4:
-4x Lanzamisiles anti-buque Otomat/Teseo

Radares 80:
-?x AN/TPQ-37 radar localizador artillero
-17x AN/FPS-117
-28x AN/TPS-43G
-35x AN/TPS-63
-1x Girafe Agile
-?x AN/TPS-59
-?x AN/TPS-70

Fuente: INSS, Tel-Aviv, actualizado 06/09

Sistemas Aéreos:

Multirole 156 (+3 almacenados):
-6x EF Typhoon (+66 contratados)
-69x F-15S
-77(+3)x Tornado IDS
-4x Tornado ISP (+86 upgrade de IDS y ADV)

Interceptadores 100 (+62 almacenados):
-79x F-15 C/D Eagle
-21x Tornado ADV
-(62)x F-5 E/F

Reconocimiento 8:
-8x RF-5E

Aew/Awacs 7:
-5x E-3A awacs
-2x RE-3A

Cisternas/Tranportes 14:
-A-330 MRTT (3 contratados)
-6x KE-3 (707)
-8x KC-130H

Transporte táctico 49 (+2 almacenados):
-44(+2) C-130 E/H
-5x CN-235

Transporte Real 19:
-1x B-747-300
-1x B-747-SP
-1x A-340-214
-1x MD-11
-1x B-757-200 medicalizado
-1x BBJ 1
-1x BBJ 2
-2x Gulfstream III
-4x BAe-125-800B
-2x BAe Jetstream 31
-2x Learjet 35
-4x citation 550

Entrenadores/Ataque ligero 96 (+30 almacenados):
-46x Hawk Mk46
-50x PC-9
-(30)x BAC-167 strike master

Adiestramiento 34:
-20x Super Mushshak
-12x Cessna 172
-2x BAe Jetstream 31

Helicopteros Ataque 27:
-15x Bell 406CS
-12x AH-64A Apache
-AH-64D (12 contratados+12 upgrades del A)

Helicopteros Navales 33:
-21x AS-365 MA Dauphin
-12x AS-532 SC Cougar

Helicopteros Medios 69:
-18x KV-107 IIA
-37x S-70A Black Hawk (+18 contratados)
-12x AS-532 UC Cougar
-2x S-92 (+16 contratados)
-NH-90 (64 contratados)

Helicopteros Ligeros 97:
-16x AB-412
-29x AB-212
-24x Bell-205
-28x AB-206 Jet Ranger
-S-76 (15 contratados)
-AS-550 Fennec (30 contratados)

Satelites 8:
-Arabsat 1/2/3/4 Comunicacion (civiles) (Arabsat 5/6 Contratados)
-Bader-4 Comunicacion (civiles) (Bader 5/6 contratados)
-SaudiSat 1/2/3 Investigacion e inteligencia

Minisatelites 7:
-Saudi Comsat System con 24x12Kg Minisatelites (civiles)

Fuente: INSS, Tel-Aviv, actualizado 06/09 

Sistemas Navales:

Fragatas 6:
-3x F-3000S clase al-Riyadh
-3x F-2000 clase Madina

Corbetas 4:
-4x PCG-1 clase Badr

FACs 9:
-9x PGG-1 clase al-Siddiq

MCMs 7:
-4x MSC-302 clase Addriyah
-3x Sandown clase al-Jawf

Patrulleros 220:
-2x Abeking-Rasmussen clase al-Jubatel
-4x Blohm&Voss clase al-Jouf
-17x clase Halter
-6x Stan Patrol clase 2606
-2x Sea Guard
-150x Inshore Patrol Craft
-39x Simonneu Type

Desembarcos 16:
-3x Slingsby SAH 220 Hovercraft
-4x LCU clase 1610
-4x LCM-6
-5x Griffon 8000TD(M)

Auxiliares 19:
-2x buques logisticos clase Mod Durance
-3x Petroleros ligeros
-1x buque entrenamiento Tabouk
-13x remolcadores costeros

Yates Reales 3:
-1x yate real Abdul Aziz
-1x yate real al-Yamama
-1x yate real Pegasus

Fuente: INSS, Tel-Aviv, actualizado 06/09


Fuerzas Armadas de Arabia Saudita - Página 2 - Foro Militar General


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2015)

"Rusia, el único país que ha ofrecido la evacuación en Sanaá, nadie más lo ha hecho"
http://on.rt.com/lmxlho

Puede ser que , Rusia, le ande tocando un poco los cataplines a los Saud, porque lleva, al menos, cinco viajes aterrizando en Sanaá para evacuar a todo aquel extranjero que lo pide.

ese atrevimiento, solo puede estar sujeto a "sugerentes advertencias" ante tentaciones pecaminosas. Sobre todo, cuando en Ryad andan propagando inciertos suministora rusos a los houthis.


----------



## jerjes (7 Abr 2015)

La región de Al- Awwamiyah al este de Arabia Saudi con poblacion chiita y donde se encuentra la mayoria de las grandes reservas de petroleo y gas, los ciudadanos chiitas han sido marginados y ninguneados y viven en condiciones de extrema pobreza. El regimen de los saud les prohibe, formar parte de las fuerzas militares, de orden publico, puestos estatales y puestos en la Administracion del Estado.

Pues bien estos marginados de la riquisima Arabia Saudita se han cansado de serlo y parece ser q han empezado el jaleo.Un policia y cinco personas han resultado heridas. Medios saudies informaron de enfrentamientos con las fuerzas de seguridad dejando un policia muerto.

Los clerigos de la poblacion chiita ya hablan abiertamente contra el regimen wahabita Saudita. La oposicion al regimen está creciendo y la legitimidad del mismo está siendo cuestionada.Cuando la invasion de EE.UU a Irak buscando las armas de destruccion masiva q todos sabiamos q no existian,creando una nueva politica en la region q le ha creado tiempo a los Saud. Pero sin reformas de fondo, q le den participacion politica y economica a las amplias masas de poblacion q ha crecido a ritmo acelerado, especialmente a los chiitas el regimen habrá simplemente prolongado su ya larga y sangrienta
agonia.

De acuerdo con el canal informativo "rased",los chiitas de las regiones del este de Arabia Saudita llevaron a cabo manifestaciones con estrictas medidas de seguridad q han tenido como resultado la detención de 19 chiitas.

Esta manifestacion congregó a miles de personas frente a la mezquita Omat-ul-Baqi à Hofouf en la provincia de Al Ahsa. Los manifestantes han coreado consignas exigiendo la liberacion de chiitas presos desde hace 16 años, bajo la acusacion de estar implicados en la explosion de una base militar de EE.UU.

En el transcurso de esta manifestación pacifica,los policias saudies han atacado de forma salvaje a los manifestantes deteniendo a 19 personas.Las ciudades chiitas de Qatif,de Safavi y las ciudades de Al Awamita y Oum-ul-Homan tambien testimoniaron la participacion de miles de mujeres y hombres pidiendo la liberacion de los prisioneros.


----------



## nominefi (7 Abr 2015)

jerjes dijo:


> En el transcurso de esta manifestación pacifica,los policias saudies han atacado de forma salvaje a los manifestantes deteniendo a 19 personas.Las ciudades chiitas de Qatif,de Safavi y las ciudades de Al Awamita y Oum-ul-Homan tambien testimoniaron la participacion de miles de mujeres y hombres pidiendo la liberacion de los prisioneros.



Perdonar mis constantes referencias a Ucrania, pero os imaginais a Yanukovich ordenando a la policia disolver el maidan como fuera?

Que asco de hipocresía occidental:vomito:


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2015)

clapman que sepas que mandaremos al dagrapas en tu búsqueda, para que vuelvas al redil aquí pringamos todos so nenaza


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2015)

*
Enfocando la estrategia de Rusia en Yemen 
*

Mientras que Rusia mantiene estrecho contacto con todas las partes en Yemen, hasta el momento sin compromiso, acerca de qué lado se decanta. Eso podría cambiar, sin embargo, si la crisis empieza a intensificarse aún más.


El 28 de marzo, Mikhail Bogdanov, Viceministro ruso de exteriores y enviado de Vladimir Putin, dijo que las partes conflictivas en Yemen habían solicitado Moscú ayuda en la resolución de la crisis. Mientras que Rusia tiene ciertamente un papel potencial para jugar, no está todavía claro hasta donde.

El conflicto de Yemen, que en la superficie se ve como un enfrentamiento entre el Presidente sunita Hadi y los chií Houthis, es en realidad más complejo, con el ex Presidente Saleh y las tribus yemení desempeñando un papel importante. Según Bogdanov, Rusia mantiene contactos estrechos con ambos lados del conflicto en Yemen.

El conflicto en Yemen generalmente se interpreta como una guerra de poder entre Arabia Saudita ( sunitas), e Irán (chiítas) y muchos equivocadamente sostienen que Rusia, aliado de Teherán, tiene intereses creados para apoyar los Houthis como proxies chiítas de Irán, en Yemen. Sin embargo, la influencia que Moscú tuvo una vez sobre Yemen, en gran medida se ha desvanecido desde la unificación del país.

Durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX, Yemen del sur permanecía fuertemente en la órbita soviética y fue referido comúnmente como un satélite Soviétic. Se estima que más de 5.000 asesores militares soviéticos trabajaron con el gobierno local y más de 50.000 profesionales yemeníes (Presidente Hadi, uno de ellos) fueron educados y entrenados en la URSS.

En noviembre de 2014, se rebela que Yemen del sur entregó una carta al consulado ruso en Aden pidiendo ayuda para separarse de Yemen del norte. Moscú, sin embargo, no atendió esta petición, que representa en gran medida la posición de Rusia hacia el conflicto todo en este país. Rusia ha evitado alinearse con cualquiera de los lados y quiere esperar que se pueda arreglar.

La lógica de la no participación en esta crisis, ha guiado la estrategia de Moscú desde que Ansarullah, los Houthis, empezaron a avanzar en el Yemen. Rusia, sin embargo, ha enviado una serie de señales contradictorias que fueron interpretadas como su apoyo a uno de los lados. En febrero, una delegación Huti se reunió con los rusos en Moscú y les pidió que reconocen la autoridad de Ansarullah a cambio de ofertas para las empresas rusas en Yemen. La reunión tuvo lugar dos días después que el Presidente Hadi retirara su dimisión, lo que significaba que los Houthis buscaban con urgencia un socio en Moscú.

Sin embargo, el gobierno ruso, fue inflexible y dos semanas después de esta reunión, el embajador ruso en Yemen se reunió con Presidente Hadi en Adén y expresó el apoyo de Rusia a su legitimidad. Rusia incluso ha expresado apoyo indirecto para operación tormenta decisivo contra los Houthis. El Ministro de relaciones exteriores yemení Riyadh Yassin, que se reunió con el Vicecanciller ruso Bogdanov al margen de la Cumbre de la Liga Árabe en Egipto la semana pasada, dijo a los periodistas que Rusia expresó su comprensión hacia la operación militar en curso.

Esto, por supuesto, complica aún más la comprensión de la posición de que Rusia en Yemen.

En febrero, varios países, incluyendo Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido, Arabia Saudita y China, decidieron trasladar sus embajadas de Sanaa a Adén o evacuar al personal diplomático en conjunto, temiendo el avance Houthi. Misión diplomática de Rusia, sin embargo, seguía siendo uno de los únicos que decidió mantener abierta su embajada en Sanaa, así como el Consulado en Adén y dice que no tiene planes para evacuar a los 2.000 rusos que residen actualmente en Yemen. Esto significa que, a pesar de su aparentemente posición pro-Hadi, Rusia no se siente amenazado por los Houthis frente a la creciente inquietud en todo el país.

La posición neutral de Moscú no significa, sin embargo, que se abstenga de criticar ataques aéreos Sauditas en Yemen, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que una reciente campaña de bombardeo aéreo que golpeó a un campamento de refugiados. El portavoz del Ministerio de relaciones exteriores Alexander Lukashevich particularmente dijo que* "los métodos armados de resolver los problemas internos de yemeníes son categóricamente inaceptables"* y una vez más reiteró que el conflicto en el país* "puede resolverse sólo basado en un diálogo nacional amplio."*

A diferencia de Siria, Rusia no se invierte lo suficiente en la crisis yemenita para proporcionar apoyo significativo a cualquiera de los lados, es por eso que Moscú se siente cómodo hablando con ambos bandos, Arabia Saudita y Presidente Hadi, así como Irán y los Houthis. La semana pasada, los funcionarios rusos de diferentes niveles estaban en contacto con Riad y Teherán discutir la situación en Yemen.

El hecho de que Arabia Saudita – la nación que cerró recientemente Rusia para sus políticas"hipócritas" de Mideast - está dispuesta a hablar de Yemen con Moscú, su oponente geopolítico, significa que el país no teme a la participación de Rusia en esta crisis. Contactos diplomáticos de Moscú con Riad y Teherán, en el cual todas las partes rutinariamente cuenta que una solución política debe encontrarse en el conflicto en Yemen, ponen de relieve cómo pequeña ventaja Rusia tiene sobre sus estrategias de Yemen.

*Yury Barmin*
es un consultor de riesgo estratégico con sede en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Tiene un grado de maestría en relaciones internacionales de la Universidad de Cambridge. Sus intereses incluyen la política exterior rusa y la política del Golfo.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> El sueno humedo de Putin , alias El Zar de instalar una base militar en Aden es ya una realidad incontestable . Yemen se convertira en una nueva Corea del Norte , en una nueva RDA , en la Cuba de los anos 70



O un Yemen del Sur, y encima con el del norte chií y aliado.
No hace falta gastar en una base en Adén, con recuperar la que la URSS tenía en Socotra, ahora que los usanos la han arreglado, ya se pajearían.

Yo también estoy acojonado, se está acelerando todo. Pero no de los misiles volando, de momento; sino del corte de suministro de petróleo desde el Golfo Pérsico. Que aunque los principales perjudicados serían supongo los chinos en volumen, en precio nos tocaría el bolsillo. Y bastantes agujeros tienen ya.




nominefi dijo:


> Perdonar mis constantes referencias a Ucrania, pero os imaginais a Yanukovich ordenando a la policia disolver el maidan como fuera?
> 
> Que asco de hipocresía occidental:vomito:



De hecho, eso es lo que han vendido a la opinión pública aborregada.
Que los francotiradores fueron otánicos no lo sabe la masa.


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2015)

clapham dijo:


> El clapham acaba de hacer sus maletas . Todo esta listo ( por si acaso ) para coger el primer vuelo en direccion " OESTE " . Llamese Irlanda , Canada , Bermudas o Cuba , aunque este este MUY al OESTE .
> En fin ..que el clapham esta HAKOJONADO , asi ...con H de Hevaristo
> Empecemos por Israel . El poder de Israel es incontestable , pero solo si es capaz de ganar en guerras rapidas . una contienda larga seria una ruina para un pais que es del tamano de la Comunidad Valenciana .
> A largo plazo la fuerza de la demografia convertira a los judios israelitas en una minoria dentro de su ejem..propio pais .
> ...




¿ No te pillo el advenimiento de Putin en tu bunker en Cuba ? 

¿ Otra vez ? jeje que cachondo eres, alguna vez acertaras. La madre de Dios tu defendiendo............... una nueva RDA :XX::XX::XX: Te doy un gracias. Que me has hecho reir.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Abr 2015)

Un nuevo Yemen del Sur, o un nuevo Afghanistán comunista, es lo mejor que les podría pasar a sus pueblos.

Bueno, lo menos malo en sus circunstancias.


----------



## explorador (7 Abr 2015)

HispanTV ‏@Hispantv 2 minHace 2 minutos
El Pentágono sopesa contribuir con armamento a la ofensiva saudí contra Yemen

Carlos Franganillo ‏@cfranganillo 46 sHace 46 segundos
EE.UU. acelera el envío de armas a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí contra los Hutíes en Yemen U.S. speeds up arms supplies to Saudi-led coalition: official | Reuters …


----------



## peste bubónica (7 Abr 2015)

¿alguien sabe cómo está la batalla de Aden?

Sabemos que los Houthis llegaron a avanzar hasta los distritos de Mualla y Crater el domingo.
Yemen's Houthis claim control of Aden's Mualla district Anadolu Agency
Houthis enter Aden port | Yemen Times

Sin embargo después ha habido reportes de que entre ayer y hoy estos dos distritos han sido recuperados por los leales a Hadi. Y ademas parece que esta muriendo mucha gente de todos los bandos.

In Yemen, stricken Aden resists Houthi fighters' advance | Reuters
Red Cross: Situation in Yemen's Aden 'catastrophic' | News24

También hablan de rebeliones tribales antiHouties en territorios que ya controlaban:
Saudi-led airstrikes hit Yemen's south amid ground fighting | Boston Herald


----------



## mazuste (7 Abr 2015)

Estados Unidos se compromete a repostar saudíes aviones, pero no está evacuando a americanos desde Yemen :
*http://t.co/65txkJG7kb*

---------- Post added 07-abr-2015 at 18:44 ----------

*
Houthis toman el Control del puerto y aeropuerto de Adén *

Las milicias Yemens Houthi han tomado el control del puerto y aeropuerto de Aden a pesar del bombardeo Saudita destinado a contener el avance de los grupos.
*http://t.co/xUe0d8YzyB*


----------



## delhierro (7 Abr 2015)

Se suponia que el aeropuerto estaba controlado por tropas Saudies, puede ser una noticia importante.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2015)

Good-bye Dubai? Bombing Iran








*Adiós Dubai? El bombardeo de las instalaciones nucleares de Irán dejaría el entero Golfo Estados de la Región prácticamente inhabitable
*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
07/04/2015
Por Wade Piedra 

Este artículo fue publicado primero mayo 2013 
[I"En los individuos, la locura es raro; pero en grupos, partidos, naciones y épocas, es la regla ". - * Friedrich Nietzsche 
Cada primavera y verano, durante un período de baja presión sobre el Golfo Pérsico, poderosos vientos conocidos como los "shamals y sharqi" barren desde el norte y el noreste en Arabia Saudita, levantando cada vez más granos de arena mientras se dirigen al sur y al sur oeste a través del desierto de Arabia. Con frecuencia, estas tormentas de arena se convierten en gigantescos en tamaño - cientos de metros de altura y kilometros de ancho y una longitud de densa de partículas turbulentas, asfixia los pulmones de las personas expuestas, bloqueando el sol por completo y, por el momento en que son más, enterrar poblaciones enteras, a veces incluso las grandes ciudades como Riad, en un metro de profundidad o más de arena. [/I]







Tormenta de arena que golpea Riyadh, Arabia Saudita, 2012 


Las velocidades del viento varían de 30 a 300 kilómetros por hora, y por lo general toman una ruta semi-circular, de salir de nuevo al sur del golfo y los Estados del Golfo restante. De hecho, una vez al año a todos los Estados del Golfo combinado - Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Qatar, Bahrein, Omán, Kuwait y Arabia Saudita, sufrir a través de literalmente cientos de estas tormentas de arena y polvo. Y más a menudo los vientos que impulsan esas tormentas de arena se originan en el norte y el este (Irán, Irak, Kuwait, y en ocasiones incluso Turquía). 







Imagen de las direcciones del viento shamal típico satélite de la NASA 


A continuación se muestra un mapa con la ubicación de las instalaciones nucleares de Irán y las minas de uranio. Ahora mira otra vez en la imagen de satélite de la NASA anterior y anote la dirección del viento shamal primaria. 









*Piense "Fukushima x 10": Bombardear las instalaciones nucleares de Irán dejaría a toda la región del Golfo Estado prácticamente inhabitable. *
Fukushima es, sin lugar a dudas, el peor desastre nuclear del mundo hasta la fecha. De hecho, muchos científicos creen, y con razón, que el incidente de Fukushima, que está lejos de terminar, es peor catástrofe ambiental en el mundo. 

"Si bien las repercusiones a largo plazo de la catástrofe nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi están aún por ser totalmente evaluados, son mucho más graves que las que se refieren al 1986 desastre de Chernobyl en Ucrania, lo que resultó en casi un millón de muertes ( Nuevo libro concluye - Chernobyl número de muertos: 985.000, en su mayoría de cáncer "Global Research, 10 de septiembre de 2010. Para una relación completa de Fukushima, consulte" Investigación en línea interactivo Serie Mundial Reader, Fukushima: una guerra nuclear sin una guerra, La Crisis Unspoken de todo el mundo Radiación Nuclear ( Michel Chossudovsky, editor).​
Ahora imagine varios reactores nucleares de gran tamaño (salida del reactor de Bushehr de Irán, por ejemplo, es de 1000 megavatios, frente a los más grande del reactor de Fukushima Daiichi, que tenía una potencia de 784 megavatios), junto con varias plantas de enriquecimiento de uranio, y sitios de almacenamiento sin duda militares y bastante probable incluso minas de uranio, todo bombardearon al polvo en cuestión de días. Por otra parte, a diferencia de los reactores de Fukushima Daiichi en donde se produjeron fusiones parciales con gran parte de las barras de combustible gastado y de los almacenamientos de combustible que queda casi intacto, "todos" de combustible nuclear de Irán se explotó en la atmósfera. Y no olvidemos que las ordenanzas militares estadounidense-israelíes empleadas para destruir las instalaciones nucleares de Irán sin duda estarían inclinados con uranio empobrecido, y muy probablemente incluirían algunos mini-bombas nucleares. 

De hecho, en lo que se refiere desastres nucleares y catástrofes ambientales, Fukushima haría absolutamente pálido en comparación a la causada por el bombardeo de las instalaciones nucleares de Irán. La lluvia radiactiva de tal evento sería extrema, por decirlo suavemente. Decenas, si no cientos de miles de iraníes inocentes probablemente morirían en el primer año de dicha huelga, mientras que millones más morirían dentro de una década o dos de algún tipo de cáncer inducido por la radiación. Y puesto que una parte importante de esa lluvia radiactiva terminaría ya sea inmediatamente o en el transcurso de las próximas semanas y meses en el desierto de Arabia, donde los vientos, año tras año, se reunían para arriba junto con las partículas de arena y polvo en roiling gigantesca irradiado tormentas (recuerda, "cientos" de tales tormentas de arena y polvo al año), no una persona que vive en cualquier parte de la región del Golfo Estado estaría a salvo de la exposición. El Golfo Pérsico, también, pronto sería tan irradiado y tóxico y sin vida que bien podría ser renombrado el Mar Muerto Nuevo. 

Algunas estadísticas que vale la pena recordar: La vida media del cesio-137 es un poco más de 31 años, mientras que la de estroncio-90 es aproximadamente 29 años. El plutonio-239, la más peligrosa de las sustancias radiactivas antes mencionados, tiene una vida media de 24.110 años. Y uranio, que es el objetivo principal y que hará que el mayor porcentaje de las consecuencias, tiene una vida media que oscila entre los 700 millones de dólares a cerca del 4,5 millones de años, dependiendo del tipo de uranio utilizado de U-235 o U-238 . También vale la pena señalar que se necesita un estimado de 20 x el año y medio de vida señalados por la radiación de dicha contaminación se disipe por completo. 

Por supuesto, una gran cantidad de radiación que también entraría en la corriente en chorro, que luego llevarlo a todo el mundo, depositándolo lluvia radiactiva nuclear como en todas partes. Ninguna nación, ningún cuerpo de agua, se salvaría. Se necesita, pero "uno" partícula inhalada o ingerida "caliente" para producir un cáncer que amenaza la vida. 

Pidiendo que, incluso tanto como contemplando, un evento tan genocida es una locura; llevarla a cabo sería la locura indescriptible. 

Debemos concluir, por tanto, que la alianza Estados Unidos-OTAN-Israel es un farol. Poco antes de todos y cada P5 programado + 1 negociaciones sobre el programa nuclear de Irán, el gobierno controlado medios corporativos / corriente en Occidente cierra más las amenazas, con Israel insiste en que no tardarán en bombardear las instalaciones nucleares de Irán si su programa nuclear no se apaga . Hemos estado oyendo estas mismas amenazas durante más de una década. El mismo hecho de que los demás Estados del Golfo en la región son en apoyo de la alianza Estados Unidos-OTAN-Israel también sugiere que este tipo de amenazas son todas de humo y espejos, intenta asustar a Irán a aceptar lo que exige Estados Unidos y la OTAN e Israel quieren. 

Seguramente, los monarcas del Estado del Golfo especialmente son lo suficientemente conscientes para darse cuenta de que, incluso si Irán está planeando desarrollar un arma nuclear (para la que no existe evidencia en absoluto), un Irán con armas nucleares sería mucho menos peligroso para ellos que un bombardeo de las instalaciones nucleares de Irán, lo que garantizaría positivamente su desaparición. Incluso Israel, que está a sólo 1.100 kilometros de distancia de Irán, y también experimenta arena y de polvo severas tormentas regulares, probablemente sufrirán graves consecuencias como resultado de la precipitación radiactiva de un ataque de ese tipo. 

Tal _locura absoluta_ ha infectado a las mentes de las potencias occidentales a tal grado que en realidad serían atacar Irán, y al hacerlo, destruir toda la región del Golfo Estado, además irradiar a todo el planeta y de ellos mismos, y muy posiblemente desencadenar la Tercera Guerra Mundial? ¿O es todo sólo humo y espejos, tácticas de miedo y la retórica, y las mentes más sanas serán de hecho prevalecer? 

Vamos toda esperanza y rezar por esta última.


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2015)

Finian Cunningham - US-Saudis Terrorise Yemen to








*US-Saudis aterrorizan Yemen como "Tio Llorica"*
*(US-Saudis Terrorise Yemen to ‘Cry Uncle’)*






Spoiler



(trad. Google)
07/04/2015
por Finian CUNNINGHAM 


Casi dos semanas de implacables ataques aéreos en Yemen por una coalición de Exteriores saudí respaldada por Estados Unidos se está convirtiendo la ya empobrecida país Península Arábiga en un desastre humanitario. El sufrimiento impuesto parece ser parte de una política para obligar a los yemeníes a aceptar un proceso de diálogo respaldado por Estados Unidos para rehabilitar el Washington derrocado y el régimen de respaldo saudí de Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi. 

Arabia Saudita, el principal protagonista en el bombardeo de la coalición de 10 países llamativo Yemen, ha prometido continuar con los ataques aéreos y ha rechazado los llamados de Rusia para un alto el fuego humanitario. Rusia presentó un proyecto de resolución en el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas para una «pausa humanitaria» en el bombardeo aéreo para permitir el acceso de las agencias de ayuda. Pero el Consejo de Seguridad dijo que necesita «tiempo para considerar» la propuesta rusa. No está claro si los Estados Unidos, el principal apoyo exterior de la coalición militar saudí, bloqueará la resolución. 







Esto es a pesar de los informes fiables de que más de 500 personas, entre ellas al menos 90 niños, han muerto en la violencia que se desató cuando aviones de combate lideradas por Arabia comenzaron golpeando Yemen el 26 de marzo con incursiones camisón. El fin de semana, tres personas murieron en ataques aéreos saudíes en un convoy de ayuda humanitaria en la sureña ciudad de Taizz. 

Con Yemen ahora bajo un bloqueo aéreo y naval, las agencias de ayuda están reportando una escasez aguda de alimentos, agua, suministros médicos y combustible para la población civil. Las ciudades, incluida la capital Sanaa, están aislados de la electricidad y otras necesidades básicas en lo que sólo puede ser descrito como un asedio deliberada diseñada para maximizar el sufrimiento. 







La Cruz Roja Internacional ha acusado abiertamente la coalición bombardeo Arabia liderado por impedimentos al acceso a Yemen. Los hospitales están desbordando con los heridos y hay informes de cadáveres tirados en las calles en la ciudad portuaria de Adén y otras ciudades en las provincias circundantes. Los perros callejeros están alimentando de restos calcinados, según testigos presenciales. 

«Estamos viviendo el horror puro,» era cómo un hombre describe las secuelas de los bombardeos aéreos nocturnos. 

El país de 24 millones ya fue clasificado como el estado árabe más pobre, incluso antes de que el ataque aéreo se inició hace casi dos semanas. La Liga Árabe, dominada por Arabia ha respaldado los ataques militares por parte de una coalición de países que incluyen Arabia Saudita, Egipto y las monarquías del Golfo Pérsico. Según los informes, aviones cisterna estadounidenses están ayudando a los aviones de guerra árabes, y la Casa Blanca ha admitido que también está proporcionando inteligencia y logística para coordinar ataques. Mientras tanto, el secretario general de Naciones Unidas Ban Ki-Moon, sólo ha hecho llamados tibios para las conversaciones de paz, pero se ha abstenido de hacer cualquier condena de los ataques aéreos, que los críticos han señalado cantidad de flagrante agresión y violación de la soberanía de Yemen . 

Ciudadanos yemeníes enojados, que han salido a las calles en sus decenas de miles de personas a protestar a pesar del peligro de los artefactos cayó del cielo, dirigen su furia en Arabia Saudita y los Estados Unidos. Ellos dicen que los ataques aéreos están apuntando a los civiles y la infraestructura social para destruir el país. 

La semana pasada más de 40 muertos cuando fue golpeado un campo de refugiados en el norte de Yemen. Entre las víctimas había mujeres y niños que habían estado viviendo en el campamento Morzaq en la provincia de Hajjah desde 2009. Trágicamente, habían terminado en el centro de refugiados después de que tropas saudíes invadieron el país hace cinco años, lo que lleva a una breve pero sangrienta guerra con los Houthi rebeldes en ese entonces. 

En otro ataque aéreo la semana pasada en la ciudad portuaria del Mar Rojo de Hodeida, alrededor de 35 trabajadores del turno de noche en una fábrica de productos lácteos fueron asesinados en lo que se creía que era otro ataque aéreo. El extenso daño y la condición de los cuerpos incinerados en evidencia que se trataba de un ataque aéreo, y no el resultado de un misil antiaéreo de los rebeldes han extraviado, ya que algunos informes sauditas afirmaron. 

En otro ataque aéreo mortal, al menos 10 trabajadores murieron cuando su fábrica de cemento fue golpeado en la provincia de Lahj, justo al norte de Adén. El Yemen Times citó al dueño de la planta como diciendo: «Algunos de los trabajadores de la fábrica oyeron aviones en los segundos cielo antes de los atentados. El daño severo y los cuerpos completamente quemados de las víctimas indica que se trataba de un ataque aéreo ». 

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/03251/yemen-bombing_3251011k.jpg

El bombardeo aéreo llevado a cabo por la coalición respaldada por Estados Unidos se dice que tiene el objetivo de derrotar a los rebeldes Houthi y el restablecimiento del gobierno en el exilio del presidente depuesto Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi. En la cumbre de la Liga Árabe en Egipto la semana pasada, rey de Arabia Saudita Salman dijo que el bombardeo aéreo continuará «hasta que logra su objetivo para la gente yemení para disfrutar de la seguridad.» 

Palabras huecas del monarca saudí sólo han enfurecido a los yemeníes ordinarias aún más. «Todos somos huzíes ahora», dijo uno de los manifestantes a los medios de comunicación. «Yemen es nuestra casa y nadie va a entrar en nuestra casa.» 

Arabia Saudita y sus aliados estadounidenses y árabes afirman que los chiítas huzíes están respaldados por Irán chií. Los medios de comunicación occidentales referencia prefijo rutinariamente a los huthis con el epíteto «apoyado por Irán». Esta afirmación también es afirmada por el primer ministro israelí, Benjamin Netanyahu, y el presidente turco, Recep Tayyep Erdogan. Sin embargo, no hay evidencia que apoye esta especulación. Y tanto Irán como los huthis han negado rotundamente cualquier conexión militar . 

Además, los huthis no son la única sección de la población de Yemen, que se han levantado para derrocar al presidente Arabia y respaldado por Estados Unidos antiguo Mansour Hadi. Mientras que los sauditas y sus aliados le gustaría retratar la agitación yemení como causa sectaria estrecha liderado por chiíes huthis, la realidad es que las protestas contra Hadi galvanizados un amplio sector de la clase obrera yemení. Esas protestas culminaron con la toma de posesión de las instituciones de gobierno a principios de este año y el presidente desacreditado huir del país para buscar refugio en Arabia Saudita hace dos semanas. Arabia Saudita, los EE.UU. y otros miembros de la coalición bombardeo afirman que están actuando en respuesta a las solicitudes del «gobierno legítimo de Yemen». Pero Hadi fue expulsado porque renegó durante tres años en prometida transición a la democracia, según lo exigido por la población yemení. 

En verdad, la lucha de Yemen no es uno de los chiítas contra sunitas, o Irán frente a Arabia Saudí. Más bien es una de un movimiento en favor de la democracia contra el viejo orden estadounidense-saudí de un régimen represivo que ha anulado las aspiraciones del pueblo yemení durante décadas. 

Algunos analistas estiman que la campaña de bombardeos en Yemen es para ablandar a la oposición armada en el país por delante de una invasión terrestre. Buques de guerra saudíes y egipcios se unieron en el bombardeo en los últimos días con el bombardeo de la provincia costera meridional de Abyan, al este de Adén. Hasta 400 soldados pertenecientes a las fuerzas armadas yemeníes, que han formado una alianza con los huthis, se cree que han sido asesinados en los ataques navales, según el Yemen Times. 

También hay informes de tiroteos feroces e intercambios de artillería en la frontera norte de Yemen entre las tropas saudíes y los rebeldes Houthi. Unos 150.000 soldados saudíes han sido movilizados en la frontera desde la semana pasada, cuando los ataques aéreos comenzaron. También se informó buques de guerra egipcios y saudíes en la costa sur de tener cientos de infantes de marina en la lista para un asalto anfibio. 

Sin embargo, existen dudas de que los saudíes o los egipcios se embarcaría en una invasión terrestre riesgoso que podría convertirse en un atolladero costoso. Ambos países han incurrido en pérdidas en las guerras terrestres anteriores dentro de Yemen. En 2009, los saudíes perdieron al menos 200 de infantería durante una fallida invasión que resultó en una derrota por los combatientes Houthi. 

Los ataques aéreos liderados por Arabia están más probable que se despliegan como una campaña de terror para obligar a los rebeldes yemeníes en la participación en conversaciones políticas con el régimen estadounidense y respaldo saudí derrocado del presidente exiliado Mansour Hadi. 

Aunque apoya la coalición militar saudí, Washington y Londres tienen al mismo tiempo insta a «todas las partes» a participar en «negociaciones políticas». 

Reuters informó un funcionario estadounidense que dijo «los saudíes habían mostrado poco apetito para una invasión terrestre si se puede evitar.» «El objetivo es llegar a un punto donde los huthis detener sus acciones desestabilizadoras [sic] y volver a la mesa, »dijo el funcionario estadounidense no identificado. 

Tales conversaciones serían inútiles desde el punto de vista del movimiento pro-democracia en Yemen. Compromiso con el régimen Hadi ya ha demostrado inútil en los últimos tres años. Sin embargo, nuevas conversaciones serían una forma de que Washington y Riad para reinstalar el régimen Hadi desacreditado a través de forzar un «compromiso» con la sublevación encabezada por Houthi. 

El bombardeo liderado por Arabia de Yemen, coordinada por Washington, está sirviendo de este modo como un martillo para coaccionar a los yemeníes hacia la mesa de negociación. Esa mesa será entonces el yunque sobre el que una población aterrorizada se puede doblar en forma política para satisfacer los objetivos estadounidenses y saudíes. Esos objetivos son asegurar que Yemen sigue siendo un estado debilitado bajo la tutela de la dominación extranjera. 

Con los saudíes apoyar encubiertamente extremistas de Al Qaeda en el este de Yemen y, junto con un régimen títere reinstalado, Yemen por lo tanto se ha diseñado de nuevo a condiciones de estado fallido por el que la democracia y la unidad nacional se ven frustrados. La última cosa que los estadounidenses y los saudíes quieren es un Yemen unificado y democrático que sirva a los intereses de su pueblo, en lugar de los intereses de las potencias extranjeras. 

*Peor aún, sería un Yemen soberano que adoptará las relaciones amistosas con Irán y que es muy crítico con la intromisión regional por Washington, Riad y Tel Aviv. *

Ese resultado es la esencia de las pesadillas para Washington y sus clientes despóticos de Oriente Medio. Por lo tanto, Yemen debe ser bombardeado y aterrorizado en «llorando Tío Sam» y aceptar su destino de ser un Estado fallido bajo dudosa patrocinio de Washington. 

Pero la valentía del pueblo yemení todavía puede confundir ese plan cínico.


----------



## peste bubónica (8 Abr 2015)

leales a Hadi y milicias con banderas de Yemen del Sur recuperan el distrito de Mualla en Aden, Houthies en retirada.

youtube.com/watch?v=-rQqtN0dciw

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 09:17 ----------

tanques y milicias pro-hadi en el sur, preparándose para el contraataque.

youtube.com/watch?v=cJkrpK0PHQw

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 09:18 ----------

movilización de tribus sunníes yemenitas para contraataquar a los Houthis.

youtube.com/watch?v=iI5fLiUWgOU

youtube.com/watch?v=SQ4olxEOokA

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 09:19 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=SQ4olxEOokA

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 09:20 ----------

Según he leido, el plan a largo plazo de Arabia Saudí podría ser el quedarse con Yemen del Sur y toda el área sunní del pais, dejando Sana y las partes más pobres de Yemen del Norte a los Houthies.

Con la anexión de Yemen del Sur, Arabia Saudí lograría paso a un gran puerto con acceso directo al Océano Índico, evitando así el riesgo de que el grueso de sus transportes y comunicaciones marítimas tengan que pasar por el Estrecho de Ormuz (con el peligro de que Iran las pueda bloquear en caso de conflicto).


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2015)

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 *·* 23 min Hace 23 minutos 
#Saudi Aggression in #Yemen has Officially Failed! By Viktor Titov | New Eastern Outlook Page not found | New Eastern Outlook 

Saudi Aggression in Yemen has Officially Failed | New Eastern Outlook










*Agresión saudí en Yemen ha Fallado Oficialmente*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
08/04/2015
Por Viktor Titov

En el contexto del conflicto armado en curso en Yemen y una masiva campaña de bombardeos que se está llevando a cabo por las fuerzas aéreas de Arabia Saudita, uno puede empezar a notar signos de que todas las partes involucradas podrían ser pronto en la búsqueda de una solución política del conflicto. Dos semanas completas de los ataques aéreos han demostrado que la coalición árabe es incapaz de hacer algo acerca de los huthis sin botas sobre el terreno, sin embargo, la operación de la tierra es una apuesta demasiado grande para los países árabes a tomar. Resultó que sólo un par de estados, a saber, Egipto y Arabia Saudita están dispuestos a proporcionar tropas para un asalto en Yemen, pero cerca de las escaramuzas de combate en terreno montañoso, seguido de la guerra de guerrillas dará lugar a un alto número de víctimas entre los invasores, que pueden conducir a una derrota militar de la coalición o incluso un posible golpe de Estado en los estados antes mencionados, ya que las posiciones de los regímenes de Egipto y Arabia Saudita están seriamente debilitados por razones numéricas. 

Mientras tanto, los huthis se están moviendo hacia adelante con confianza, tomando el control de nuevas tierras, incluidos los del sur. Ahora tienen todas las grandes ciudades del país bajo su control directo, incluidos los dos puertos marítimos más importantes - Aden y Hodeidah. Esto hace que una posible operación extremadamente difícil para las fuerzas de la coalición de aterrizaje mar, lo que impulsa a Arabia Saudita, Qatar y otros partidarios árabes de Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, en una curva cerrada, ya que ahora son incapaces de crear una cabeza de playa que les habría permitido nombre una capital temporal con algún tipo de "gobierno legítimo" a cargo. Es curioso que hace unos días los medios de comunicación de Riad estaba ocupado difundir el rumor de que KSA militar tendría la ayuda de los marines estadounidenses en la operación futura caída de la tierra. Esto suena como una broma completa ya que en las actuales circunstancias, Barack Obama nunca se atreverá a enviar soldados estadounidenses a una muerte segura. 

Pero a pesar de todo el éxito que los huthis han disfrutado en el campo de batalla, no rechazan la posibilidad de que las negociaciones de paz, sabiendo que tarde o temprano tendrían que entablar un diálogo con los agentes extranjeros con el fin de legitimar su poder. Por otra parte, incluso han declarado su voluntad de iniciar un diálogo político dentro de Yemen, pero hay una condición que debe ser cumplida - Mansur Hadi no regresará a la cabeza del país. Huyó Yemen y trajo fuerzas saudíes de vuelta con él, este hecho lo convirtió en un traidor de todo el país a los ojos de los huthis. Los líderes de los huthis no están dispuestos a perdonar fácilmente el hecho de que ha cumplido todas las condiciones que había presentado antes de la guerra, mientras que las negociaciones fueron observados por el Asesor Especial de las Naciones Unidas sobre el Yemen, Jamal Benomar, sin embargo, la guerra fue rápido seguir. 

En esta etapa la mejor oferta de Arabia Saudita, posiblemente, puede conseguir es un acuerdo de alto el fuego con los huthis. Fugas de información sugieren que esos rebeldes chiítas podrán convenir en retirar sus fuerzas de Adén y algunas provincias del sur, donde serán reemplazados por las fuerzas armadas yemeníes regulares que son leales a los huthis. Entonces será posible reanudar el diálogo nacional entre todas las fuerzas políticas en Yemen, que fue interrumpida por la guerra, bajo la atenta mirada de la Asesora Especial de la ONU sobre Yemen, Jamal Benomar. Pero primero las partes tienen que elegir un lugar para tales negociaciones. Está claro que los huthis prefieren mantener conversaciones fuera de la región, por ejemplo, en Moscú, que se opuso a la agresión contra el Yemen. Aunque no hay duda de que los saudíes y los estadounidenses insisten en alguna capital árabe o europea. En cualquier caso, está claro que los rebeldes chiíes van a participar en las conversaciones de paz sólo cuando Arabia Saudita se reduciría sus planes de llevar a los ataques aéreos. Un funcionario Houthi Saleh al-Samad declaró el 6 de abril que este grupo no tiene otras condiciones para las negociaciones, excepto para el cese de la agresión. 

Además, el problema de la creciente influencia de Al Qaeda en Yemen, que fue reforzada por los atentados de Arabia Saudita, aún no se ha abordado. Las fuerzas radicales fueron capaces de capturar una gran ciudad portuaria de Al Mukall una en el sur. Lanzaron todo tipo de terroristas de las cárceles locales, algunos de ellos registrado por los EE.UU. como los individuos más peligrosos de la región. Por otra parte, esta ciudad ha sido proclamada la capital del Estado Islámico en Arabia. 

La única pregunta es sería Riyadh estar dispuesto a buscar una solución pacífica del conflicto. El número de ataques aéreos crece día a día, aunque ningún daño real ha sido infligido a los huthis. Desde el lanzamiento de la operación militar el 26 de marzo, fue asesinado de un total de más de 500 personas, pero la mayor parte de las víctimas fueron civiles. Pilotos saudíes lograron destruir varios almacenes, puestos de mando, una serie de misiles Scud lanzar almohadillas junto con varios vehículos antiaéreos obsoletas y aviones de combate. Pero esto no puede afectar a las capacidades de combate de los huthis y las tropas militares que permanecen leales a su aliado, Ali Abdullah Saleh. 

Esto es lo que hace que el nuevo rey saudí Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud particularmente enojado, él piensa de sí mismo como el nuevo líder de la escala pan-árabe, a la par con Gamal Abdel Nasser o Saddam Hussein. Mientras tanto, la situación en el reino se está convirtiendo de mal en peor. Las tribus locales no están satisfechos con la guerra y la disminución de los ingresos por la caída de los precios del petróleo. Por lo tanto, no es una coincidencia que los saudíes han comenzado traerlos de vuelta para arriba. Mientras tanto, se ha producido un caso de desvío Shia contra las unidades de la policía en la provincia oriental del Reino de Arabia Saudita, lo que lleva a los siniestros graves. Los expertos están destacando la posibilidad de manifestaciones masivas de la población chiíta del Reino de Arabia Saudita, que está dispuesto a mostrar su solidaridad con los huthis. La situación sigue siendo bastante tensa en Bahrein también. Pero las chispas pueden volar por primera vez en la frontera con Arabia Saudita en Yemen, habitada por la tribu yemení que utiliza para combatir los funcionarios de Riad antes. 

Así que el conflicto en Yemen empieza a tomar una nueva dimensión, que se extiende mucho más allá de sus fronteras. Y está claro que mientras los huthis son en la parte superior de su juego mientras que la coalición básicamente puede hacer nada al respecto, los árabes pronto puede ser obligado a regresar a las negociaciones de paz en Yemen sobre la base de una resolución de la ONU. 

_*Viktor Titov, Ph.D, es un comentarista político en el Medio Oriente, en exclusiva para la revista en línea “New Eastern Outlook” *(New Eastern Outlook)_


----------



## peste bubónica (8 Abr 2015)

Iran envia la flotilla 34th al Golfo de Aden.

PressTV-Iran Navy sends fleet to Gulf of Aden

---------- Post added 08-abr-2015 at 11:43 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> *
> De Peto Lucem, mapa situación en Adén:*
> 
> 
> ...



En el video que puse antes (de al-arabiya) se afirma que los Houthis han sido rechazados en el distrito de Mualla.

En una nota de Reuters de hoy dicen que hay duros combates en el distrito de Crater (Kraytor en el mapa) mientras las mezquitas (sunnies) llaman a los habitantes de Aden a la jihad contra los Houtis. Entre tanto en las áreas al norte de Aden controladas por los Houthis se escuchan fuertes explosiones de los bombardeos de la coalición creada alrededor de Arabia Saudí.



> 12:08 P.M. Houthis, local militiamen clash in Aden, Yemen as mosques call for jihad
> 
> Dozens of Yemeni Houthi fighters clashed with local militiamen in the central Aden district of Crater on Wednesday and mosques broadcast calls for jihad to combat the Houthi forces trying to take over the southern Yemeni port city, residents said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wein (8 Abr 2015)

peste bubónica dijo:


> Con la anexión de Yemen del Sur, Arabia Saudí lograría paso a un gran puerto con acceso directo al Océano Índico, evitando así el riesgo de que el grueso de sus transportes y comunicaciones marítimas tengan que pasar por el Estrecho de Ormuz (con el peligro de que Iran las pueda bloquear en caso de conflicto).



Arabia tiene los puertos petróleros en el Persico, no le queda más remedio que pasar por Ormuz. Estaban haciendo, o pretendían hacer un oleducto para descargar en el Indico por Oman. Pero para uno que descargue en el mar rojo para exportar a Europa no es necesario controlar Yemen pueden hacerlo en cualquier puerto saudí del mar rojo y no sería necesario pasar por Bab el Mandeb ni controlar Yemen.

Eso sí tendrán que hacer un oleducto de miles de km, que dudo que lo acaben esta década.


----------



## peste bubónica (8 Abr 2015)

Es sólo una impresión, pero en casi todas las fotos de Houthis en Aden que veo no hay población a su alrededor. Se encuentran rodeados por calles desiertas, sin gente. Desde luego, nada de gente jaleándoles como liberadores.

En cambio las fotos de las milicias pro-Hadi en Aden, siempre se encuentran masas de gente manifestándose alrededor.

Esto nos daría una pista de cual es la actitud de la población civil de Aden en este conflicto. 

HOUTHIS EN ADEN:



























MILICIAS PRO-HADI EN ADEN:












Fighting escalates in Yemen as Shiite rebels clash with loyalist forces - Houston Chronicle







UK 'will support Saudi-led assault on Yemeni rebels - but not engaging in combat' - Telegraph


----------



## Vokiabierto (8 Abr 2015)

Irán envía un destructor a las costas de Yemen
IrÃ¡n envÃ­a un destructor a las costas de Yemen - RT


----------



## explorador (8 Abr 2015)

@pmarsupia: Se puede estar liando muy parda: Irán envía un destructor a aguas cercanas a Yemen por ataques de Arabia Saudí https://t.co/Yp03WS6TVj


----------



## peste bubónica (8 Abr 2015)

buques egipcios bombardean posiciones Houthis en Aden.

youtube.com/watch?v=zN90glKjJFA


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2015)

*
Sayyed Nasralá: el fracaso saudí en Yemen cambiará la región*

Nasralá, ha afirmado que la región atraviesa un período crucial, señalando que los conflictos en la misma -como en Siria, Iraq o Yemen- son políticos por excelencia. Sus instrumentos son religiosos, pero los objetivos son políticos.



> *
> Es normal que algunas regiones caigan en las manos de los takfiris- ¿Acaso el Ejército de EEUU podría estar en todas partes en un conflicto similar? Ciertamente no. Sin embargo, Damasco ha resistido, la situación en Alepo ha cambiado en nuestro favor y en Homs nuestro frente está en progresión. El hecho de que tal o cual zona caiga no significa que la ecuación sobre el terreno haya cambiado.*





> *Frente al fracaso. Saúd al Faisal no ha encontrado otra cosa que decir que Irán ocupa Siria. Esto no sólo es irracional e ilógico, sino también una total estupidez. Lo mismo cabe decir de los libaneses. ¿Acaso los libaneses pueden ocupar Siria? Ciertamente no, y menos aún puede hacerlo Hezbolá.
> 
> Del mismo modo, ellos acusan a Yemen de estar ocupado por Irán dado que antes de la agresión saudí contra Yemen había allí algunos consejeros iraníes, cuyo número, por otra parte, no ha cesado de disminuir.
> 
> Hace unos días, insistí en el hecho de que el régimen saudí quiere reimponer su hegemonía sobre Yemen.*





> *
> La solución no es negociar con Arabia, sino organizar un diálogo interno bajo la égida de la ONU. El pueblo yemení ha exigido que Arabia ponga fin a su agresión. Si yo estuviera en el lugar del pueblo yemení no aceptaría dialogar con mi agresor, que ha matado a mujeres, hombres y niños y destruido el país.*





> *Pakistán no ha aplaudido la agresión, pero tiene una deuda con Arabia. Es una deuda de dinero, aunque no cabe olvidar que Al Qaida está financiada por Arabia y Arabia crea problemas a los pakistaníes con sus talibanes. Acordaos de la masacre de alumnos pakistaníes en una escuela porque eran hijos de oficiales militares pakistaníes: ella fue una hermosa bendición saudí.*





> *
> Con respecto a Turquía, sus cálculos son diferentes. Este país busca revisar su estrategia tras su fracaso en Siria, en Libia y en Egipto y ve una oportunidad para restablecer su relación con Arabia, que se ha deteriorado en estos años, anunciando su apoyo a esta última en Yemen. Pero, aparte de eso, no creo que Turquía se implique en la guerra.*





> *
> Yo no dispongo de informaciones sobre una operación terrestre en Yemen, pero si analizamos la agresión saudí constatamos que Arabia no ha conseguido ningún objetivo más allá de masacrar a civiles en una agresión que es una copia de las guerras lanzadas por Israel contra Gaza y el Líbano. Eso nos da una idea de quien dirige esta operacion.*



*http://www.almanar.com.lb/spanish/adetails.php?eid=90220&cid=23&fromval=1&frid=23&seccatid=31&s1=1*


----------



## peste bubónica (8 Abr 2015)

Figuras dirigentes del partido de Saleh en el bando pro-Houti no lo ven tan claro y están comenzando a desertar.

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...s-close-to-saleh-distance-themselves-from-him

entre tanto los saudies ya han sacado su propia "baraja de villanos" al estilo Bush en la guerra de Iraq.

http://english.alarabiya.net/guidetohouthileaders/


----------



## Yon (8 Abr 2015)

*¿Será Yemen el inicio de la Guerra de los dos Bloques?*

*Por Sharmine Narwani*

Hay confusión en los medios sobre lo que está pasando en Yemen y en todo el Medio Oriente. Los expertos están señalando que EE.UU. parece esquizofrénico con políticas que respaldan a lados opuestos de la lucha contra el extremismo al estilo Al Qaeda en Irak y en Yemen.

Pero no son tan difíciles de entender estas políticas divergentes una vez que se comprenden las causas subyacentes de la lucha que crece en la región.

No, no es una batalla entre chiítas y sunitas, Iraníes y Árabes o la tan cacareada disputa entre Iraníes y Sauditas. Sí, estas narrativas han desempeñado un papel en la definición de ‘bandos’, pero a menudo sólo de la manera más simplista, para reunir a grupos detrás de un objetivo político. Y los que lo hacen a menudo reflejan algo de verdad.

Pero los “bandos” demarcados para nuestro consumo no explican, por ejemplo, ¿por qué Omán o Argelia se niegan a participar, por que Turquía está donde está, por qué Rusia, China y los BRICS están participando, por qué los EE.UU. entra en conflicto en cuanto a su dirección – y por qué, en una serie de conflictos regionales, suníes, chiíes, islamista, laicos, liberales, conservadores, cristianos, musulmanes, árabes e iraníes a veces se encuentran en el mismo bando.

Esta no es sólo una lucha regional – sino global con ramificaciones que van mucho más allá del Medio Oriente. La región es, sencillamente, el teatro donde se está llegando a un punto crítico. Y Yemen, Siria e Irak son meramente los polvorines que pueden o no pueden desencadenar la conflagración.

“La batalla, en su esencia, en su mínimo común denominador, es una guerra entre un pasado colonial y un futuro post-colonial.”



Spoiler



En aras de clarificar, vamos a llamar a estos dos ejes el Eje Neo-Colonial y el Eje Post-Colonial. El primero busca mantener el status quo del siglo pasado; el segundo busca salirse del viejo orden y construir nuevas direcciones de forma independiente..

Si nos fijamos en el tablero de ajedrez regional, el Medio Oriente está repleto de monarquías y gobiernos respaldados a capa y espada por los Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Francia. Estos son los “intermediarios” de Occidente y no han hecho avanzar a sus países en lo más mínimo – ni en auto-suficiencia, ni en auténticos hitos democráticos o de desarrollo. En deuda con el clientelismo al Imperio, estos estados forman el brazo regional del Eje Neo-Colonial .

Por otro lado dentro del sistema de placas tectónicas geopolíticas en el Medio Oriente, Irán ha establecido el estándar para el Eje Post-Colonial – a menudo referido como el “Eje de la Resistencia.” Sobre la base inherente de una visión anti-imperialista del mundo de la Revolución Islámica de 1979, y también como resultado de la política global y de aislamiento mediante sanciones impuestas por EE.UU. y el Reino Unido, Teherán se ha revelado contra el sistema mediante la creación de un sistema propio de gobierno, avanzando en sus ambiciones de desarrollo y fabricando alianzas que desafían el status quo.

Típicamente los aliados más firmes de Irán han incluido a Siria, Hezbolá y un puñado de grupos de la Resistencia Palestina. Pero hoy en día, en las postrimerías de las contrarrevoluciones de la Primavera Árabe – y el gran estrago que estas han creado – otros jugadores independientes han encontrado aspectos comunes con el Eje de la Resistencia. En la región, estos incluyen a Irak, Argelia y Omán. Mientras que fuera del Medio Oriente, hemos visto a Rusia, China y otros países no alineados intervenir para desafiar el orden Neo-Colonial.

*El Eje Neo-Colonial choca con la pared de la Primavera Árabe*

Hoy en día, simplemente los neo-colonialistas no pueden ganar. Carecen de dos componentes esenciales para mantener su hegemonía: la economía y objetivos comunes.

En ninguna parte es tan evidente como en el Medio Oriente, donde numerosas iniciativas y coaliciones han fracasado poco después de su inicio.

Una vez que Muammar Gaddafi fue derrocado en Libia, todas las partes siguieron su propio camino y el país se fracturó. En Egipto, una lucha de poder enfrentó a sunitas contra sunitas, destacando el creciente cisma entre dos patrocinadores del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG) Arabia Saudita y Qatar. En Siria, un conjunto de pesos pesados como Turquía, Qatar, Arabia Saudita, Francia, los EE.UU. y el Reino Unido no pudieron concebir de forma conjunta un plan coherente para el cambio de régimen o para respaldar una iniciativa común.

En el vacío creado por estas agendas contradictorias, extremistas altamente organizados al estilo al-Qaeda intensificaron la creación de una mayor divergencia entre los antiguos aliados.

Las potencias occidentales – las colonialistas e imperialistas originales – comenzaron a cansarse, alarmarse, y a buscar una forma de salir del cada vez más peligroso atolladero. Para ello, tenían que llegar a un acuerdo con el estado de la región que disfrutaba de la estabilidad necesaria y destreza militar para liderar la lucha contra el extremismo dentro de la región. Ese sería su viejo adversario, Irán.

Pero Occidente está geográficamente distante del Medio Oriente, y puede asumir estas pérdidas hasta un cierto punto. Para las potencias hegemónicas regionales, sin embargo, la retirada de sus patronos occidentales fue una afrenta. Como podemos ver, Turquía, Arabia Saudita y Qatar se han apresurado recientemente a resolver sus diferencias para poder seguir diseñando el rumbo de la región en este vacío por parte de Occidente.

Estos estados contrarrevolucionarios, sin embargo, comparten visiones grandiosas de su propia influencia regional – en ultima instancia cada uno desea lograr su propia supremacía. Y el ascenso continuado de Irán realmente ha hecho mella: la República Islámica parece haberse fortalecido cada vez mas durante esta “Primavera Árabe”, haciendo nuevos aliados – regionales y mundiales – y consolidando sus ganancias.

Para Arabia Saudita, en particular, las crecientes victorias de Irán van más allá de los límites. Riad ha, después de todo, basado su papel de liderazgo regional en una división sectaria y étnica, representando a los bandos Árabe y Suní contra los “Iraníes” y “Chiítas”. Ahora, de repente, no sólo están diariamente los americanos, los británicos y los franceses con los iraníes, sino que el propio CCG se ha dividido por el tema del “compromiso vs. la confrontación” con la República Islámica.

Peor aún, los esfuerzos saudíes para participar en el derrocamiento de Gadafi, la represión de las protestas en Bahrein, el control de los resultados políticos en Yemen, la desestabilización en Siria, la división de Irak y la conquista de Egipto parecen haber llegado a nada.

En todos estos casos, todavía no han visto concretarse ganancias significativas – y cada atolladero amenaza con desvelar nuevos escollos y agotar cada vez más los fondos sauditas.

Hoy, los saudíes se encuentran rodeados por los frutos podridos de sus diversas intervenciones regionales. Han enfrentado recientes ataques de violentos extremistas en sus fronteras iraquíes y jordanas – muchos de estos, antiguos receptores de fondos Saudíes – y ahora se encuentran desafiados en una tercera frontera, en Yemen, por un distrito particular que busca detener las intervenciones saudíes.

Más allá de eso, Siria y Líbano han escapado de las garras de Riad, el pequeño Qatar busca usurpar el papel tradicional de Arabia Saudita en el Golfo Pérsico, Egipto coquetea con Rusia y China, y Pakistán y Turquía continúan sosteniendo importantes acuerdos con Irán.

Mientras tanto, los iraníes no tienen que hacer nada para aumentar la ira Saudí. Irán ha intensificado su papel regional en gran parte debido a la contrarrevolución liderada por Arabia Saudita, y ha frustrado con cautela los embates de Riad donde ha podido. Ha dirigido a aliados – así como la OTAN o el CCG lo harían en situaciones similares – pero con mucho menos agresión y acogiéndose al derecho internacional.

Los saudíes ven la mano iraní por todos lados en la región, pero en la mayoría de los casos esta es una fantasía. Irán simplemente ha aprovechado las oportunidades cuando se presentan, enfrentando las amenazas que encuentra en su camino, y utilizando todos los canales disponibles para detener los avances saudíes en varios teatros militares y políticos.

Incluso la evaluación anual de seguridad de la comunidad de inteligencia de Estados Unidos – un reporte que destaca regularmente la “amenaza iraní” – concluyó en 2015 que la República Islámica de Irán tiene “intención de amortiguar el sectarismo, la construcción de socios responsables, y distender las tensiones con Arabia Saudita.”

Sin embargo, todo lo que escuchamos en estos días resonando desde los titulares de los medios de comunicación occidentales y árabes es “sectarismo chií, el expansionismo iraní y el Imperio persa.”

Es revelador que la evaluación de la inteligencia estadounidense presente su sección sobre “terrorismo” con lo siguiente: “extremistas violentos Suníes están ganando impulso y el número de grupos, miembros y refugios de extremistas violentos sunitas es mayor que en cualquier otro momento de la historia.”

Y funcionarios estadounidenses admiten que: muchos de estos extremistas suníes han recibido ayuda y han sido financiados por nada menos que los aliados de Washington Arabia Saudita, Turquía y Qatar.

*El teatro en Yemen – ¿un campo de batalla definitivo?*

Un funcionario de alto rango dentro de un estado del Eje de la Resistencia me dijo: “El error más grande que los saudíes cometieron fue atacar Yemen. No creía que fueran tan estúpidos“.

En la última semana, los saudíes han improvisado otra ‘coalición’ Neo-Colonial – esta vez para castigar a los yemeníes por derrocar a un gobierno de transición fabricado en Riad y presionando en la ciudad meridional de Adén.

Los principales adversarios de Arabia Saudita son los Houthis, un grupo de montañeses de las zonas rurales del norte que han acumulado una base popular en todo el norte y otras partes de Yemen en el transcurso de diez años y seis guerras.

Los saudíes (y los EE.UU.) identifican a los Houthis como “chiíes” y “respaldados por Irán” con el fin de galvanizar sus propias bases en la región. Sin embargo, Irán ha tenido poco que ver con los houthis desde su surgimiento como una fuerza política en Yemen. Y WikiLeaks nos mostró que los funcionarios estadounidenses también lo saben. Un cable de 2009 de la Embajada de Estados Unidos en Riad señala que el ex presidente de Yemen respaldado por Arabia Saudita, Ali Abdullah Saleh proporcionó “información falsa o exagerada sobre la asistencia iraní a los houthis con el fin de garantizar la participación directa de Arabia Saudita y regionalizar el conflicto.”

Y las acusaciones de que Iran arma a los houthis también se cae de plano. Otro cable secreto deja claro que: “Contrariamente a la afirmación del GORY (Gobierno de la República de Yemen) de que Irán está armando a los houthis , la mayoría de los analistas políticos locales informan que los houthis obtener sus armas en el mercado negro de Yemen e incluso de los propios militares del GORY.”

Saleh fue depuesto en 2011 como resultado de las presiones de la Primavera Árabe, y en un giro digno de las complicadas condiciones del Medio Oriente, el astuto ex presidente ahora parece estar respaldando a sus antiguos adversarios, los houthis, en contra de sus antiguos patronos, los saudíes.

Los houthis son seguidores de la secta musulmana zaidí – que se ubica entre el sunismo y chiísmo, y es seguida por alrededor de 40 por ciento de los yemeníes. Saleh, que luchó contra los houthis en media docena de guerras, es también un zaidí – lo que evidencia que los conflictos internos en Yemen son cualquier cosa menos sectarios.

De hecho, se podría argumentar que los Houthi – o el movimiento Ansarallah – son una parte central de la “Primavera Árabe” Yemení. En gran medida sus demandas desde 2003 han sido, después de todo, acabar con la exclusión, la adquisición de derechos económicos, políticos y religiosos, la eliminación de la corrupción, la protesta contra los gemelos malvados, Estados Unidos e Israel (un sentimiento popular de la Arabia postcolonial), y el convertirse en actores dentro del estado.

Para garantizar que el equilibrio continuase a su favor durante la Primavera Árabe, el Eje Neo-Colonial instaló a un títere como líder de la transición tras la salida de Saleh – un presidente no electo cuyo mandato venció hace un año.

Luego, hace unos meses, los Houthies – supuestamente con el apoyo de Saleh y sus decenas de miles de seguidores – expulsó a sus rivales del régimen títere y tomó control de la capital yemení, Saná. Cuando los saudíes amenazaron con represalias, los Houthis presionaron más hacia el sur… lo que nos trae hoy a la ampliación del frente de guerra contra Yemen.

Esta es una batalla que los saudíes y su Eje Neo-Colonial no puede ganar. Los ataques aéreos por sí solos no pueden dar vuelta a esta guerra, y es poco probable que Riad y sus socios de la coalición puedan esperar que las tropas sobre el terreno tengan más éxito – si llegan a ser desplegadas.

Los Houthies han aprendido durante la última década a combatir en guerras convencionales y de guerrilla. Este grupo relativamente pequeño de montañeses logró en 2009 adentrarse 30 kilómetros en territorio saudí y tomar control de varias docenas de ciudades saudíes. La última vez que Egipto peleó una guerra con tropas en el terreno contra Yemen, esta se convirtió en el ‘Vietnam’ de Gamal Abdel Nasser y casi llevó a la bancarrota del Estado.

Incluso Pakistán siendo de mayoría suní y una vía tradicional para dotar de personal a los ejércitos del CCG, parecen cautelosos sobre este conflicto. Esta también está luchando en otros lugares en el mismo bando que los houthis, iraníes, sirios, iraquíes – contra los violentos extremistas sunitas dentro de sus fronteras y desde sus bases en el vecino Afganistán. Ninguna cantidad de dinero saudí saciará la ira de los ya cansados militantes paquistaníes si su gobierno se compromete en esta lucha contra Yemen – contra los mismos grupos (houthis) que están luchando contra al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQPA).

Y, sí, es irónico que Estados Unidos esté proporcionando asistencia e inteligencia a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita – contra los houthis, que combaten a al-Qaeda.

Pero como se mencionó anteriormente, este no es el vecindario de Washington, y no llega a este conflicto con los mismos objetivos que su aliado cercano, Arabia Saudita.

*La explicación oficial del Eje de la Resistencia:*

“Los estadounidenses ven cualquier resultado como bueno: Si los houthis ganan, esto le ayudará a deshacerse de al-Qaeda en Yemen. Si los saudíes ganan, bueno, estos siguen siendo aliados de EEUU. Y si ambas partes entran en una guerra prolongada, es decir, esto “tampoco es un problema”, refiriéndose al interés siempre presente de Estados Unidos de vender armas en zonas en conflicto.

A pesar de que existe una prohibición internacional, los Estados Unidos ha vendido a los saudíes $640 millones de dólares en bombas de racimo en los últimos dos años, algunas de los cuales se han utilizado para cubrir de bombas partes de Yemen en los últimos días. Las bombas de racimo fueron parte de un acuerdo general de venta de armas por valor de $67 billones de dólares con Arabia Saudí desde el inicio de los levantamientos árabes en 2011.

Los iraníes, por su parte, no están haciendo mucho, excepto insistiendo – como los rusos y otros – que el bombardeo de Yemen es criminal y que los yemeníes necesitan resolver sus propios problemas a través del diálogo interno.

Y ¿por qué deberían hacer algún movimiento? Los saudíes están cavando su propia tumba en este momento – y acelerando la desaparición de todo el proyecto neo-colonial en el Medio Oriente, para empezar.

“Teherán entiende que el hecho de que Riad tuviera que reunir a una gran coalición para luchar contra un grupo que sólo está en las afueras de la influencia iraní es una victoria en sí misma“, dice el grupo conservador de análisis de riesgos estadounidense, Stratfor.

El movimiento de Riad para atacar a Yemen sólo ha arrastrado a un Reino, en un estado financiero no muy bueno, a otro atolladero militar, y esta vez directamente, sin pasar del todo por sus intermediarios. Cada ataque aéreo en Yemen – y es evidente que en los primeros días decenas de civiles, incluidos niños, han sido asesinados – amenaza con atraer más adeptos a la causa Houthi.

Y cada día que los houthis están implicados en esta batalla, AQPA tendrá la oportunidad de consolidar su dominio en el resto del país. Es poco probable que Arabia Saudita sea el claro ganador en este conflicto, así que solo puede ser al-Qaeda – lo cual, está garantizado dibujará el Eje Post-Colonial dentro de las corrientes vitales estratégicas que rodean a Yemen.

La Liga Árabe, bajo presión de Arabia Saudita, sólo subió las apuestas al declarar que sólo una completa rendición Houthi (dejando las armas y retirándose) pondría fin a los ataques aéreos. Este ultimátum deja muy poco espacio para impulsar el diálogo y muestra la escandalosa indiferencia hacia los objetivos normales de la intervención militar, que tratan de dejar abiertas “ventanas de negociación.

Puede ser que los saudíes, que han perdido rápidamente influencia y control en Siria, Irak, Líbano, Omán, y otros estados en los últimos años, han decidido ir hasta el final en Yemen.

O simplemente puede ser una postura para crear impulso y reforzar egos heridos.

Pero el conflicto tiene una manera de equilibrarse – como en Siria e Irak – dibujando otros elementos, no previstas en la batalla. Con todos los conflictos agudizándose en Medio Oriente y la usurpación de sus fronteras, el Eje Post-Colonial se ha visto obligado a tomar una posición. Y traen al terreno algo de lo que sus adversarios carecen: objetivos comunes y eficiencia.

Esta es posiblemente la primera vez en el Medio Oriente moderno que hemos visto este tipo de eficiencia desde dentro. Y hablo específicamente de Irán y sus aliados, tanto regionales como externos. No pueden ignorar las amenazas que emanan del conflicto, como tampoco puede Occidente ignorar el genio yihadista que amenaza desde miles de kilómetros de distancia. Así que este eje post-colonial se mueve más dentro de la región para protegerse a sí mismo, trayendo consigo las lecciones aprendidas y precisando las metas comunes.

Los neo-colonialistas chocarán contra una parad en Yemen, al igual que lo han hecho en Siria, Irak y otros lugares. Sus objetivos dispares se encargarán de eso. La principal preocupación a medida que entramos en otra tormenta en Yemen es si el Imperio en decadencia empeorará todo en el último momento y lanzará una guerra directa contra su adversario real, el Eje Post-Colonial. Los sauditas son un verdadero comodín – como lo son los israelíes – y puede tratar de encender esa mecha. Cuando la amenaza es existencial, todo vale.

Sí, una guerra regional sobre Yemen es tan probable como lo era sobre Siria. Pero esta batalla se encuentra en la propia frontera de Arabia Saudita – zona cero tanto para el extremismo violento y los elementos más virulentamente sectarios y etnocéntricos del grupo anti-resistencia – así que esto promete traer otro cambio geopolítico decisivo en el Medio Oriente. Desde Yemen, como desde cualquier enfrentamiento entre los dos bloques mundiales, una nueva realidad regional es probable que surja: lo que los estadounidenses podrían llamar “los dolores de parto de un nuevo Medio Oriente.”

Y Yemen aún puede convertirse en el próximo estado árabe que entre en un orden post-colonial.


https://vineyardsakerlatam.wordpres...en-el-inicio-de-la-guerra-de-los-dos-bloques/


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 4 h Hace 4 horas

Al-Qaeda in #Yemen put up a bounty for the kill or capture of Saleh and/or AbdulMalek al-Houthi - @ionacraig 
*
Al-Qaeda en #Yemen puso una recompensa para la matanza o captura de Saleh y / o Abdulmalik al-Houthi -@ionacraig








_Si tienen que recurrir a este método, 
no deben estar muy seguros de sus “habilidades”._


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2015)

Arabia Saudita, estaría restando 3.000 sicarios desde Siria a Yemen:

*http://t.co/8wQJDX3Trq*


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews *·* 4 h Hace 4 horas 
MAP: Detailed map of situation in #Yemen included nearby foreign forces. http://*******/cigeography* - @CIGeography 
The Roles of Navies in the Yemeni Conflict










*El papel de las Armadas en el conflicto yemení*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
31/03/2015
Por Claude Berube, Stephanie Chenault, Louis Mv, Chris Rawley 

Aunque la Operación Tormenta del RESOLUTE-Arabia led (alternativamente traducido como TORMENTA DECISIVO ) comenzó con los ataques aéreos en Yemen el 26 de marzo y continuará a partir de este escrito, el mayor nivel de actividad regional también incluye las operaciones marítimas. Estas operaciones nacionales y multinacionales ponen de relieve la importancia de las plataformas navales y presencia. Yemen se encuentra estratégicamente con el mar Rojo con mucho tráfico a su oeste y el Golfo de Adén a lo largo de su costa sur. Unos veinte mil barcos transitan por el Golfo de Adén cada año. Puertos de Yemen han sido en gran parte cerrado al tráfico comercial . 


*La evacuación de los ciudadanos *
A principios de este año, los EE.UU. y otras naciones comenzaron a sacar de las embajadas y recomendar a sus ciudadanos dejan Yemen en la primera oportunidad. Una vez que comenzó TORMENTA RESOLUTE, el espacio aéreo fue restringido con vuelos limitados fuera del país. En consecuencia, varios países han estado evacuando a sus ciudadanos a través de puertos comparativamente más seguros, como Adén, en el Golfo de Adén y Hodeida situados a lo largo del Mar Rojo. Una nave de la marina de guerra de Pakistán se puso en marcha desde Pakistán el domingo, mientras que un segundo planeado salir al día siguiente, tanto para el puerto de Hodeida, donde algunos 600 ciudadanos paquistaníes fueron convergiendo. 

India envió cinco barcos para evacuar a unos cuatro mil ciudadanos de Hodeida. Los buques de pasaje incluyen el M / V Kavaratti y M / V corales . Los buques de la Armada de la India incluyen el Delhi -clase destructor Mumbai, la Talwar -clase fragata Tarkash, y el patrullero de la clase Saryu Sumitra. 

China también interrumpió los deberes de su flotilla de 19 de anti-piratería en el Cuerno de África para evacuar a los ciudadanos de Yemen. El PLA / N fragata Weifang fue enviado a Yemen y evacuó a 449 ciudadanos chinos y otros. Evacuaciones había tenido lugar tanto en Adén y Hodeida. Ciudadanos chinos luego fueron trasladados a Djibouti. 

Arabia Saudita del "Plan Tornado" fue empleado para el transporte de los diplomáticos en Yemen . Los buques incluidos el Al-Riyadh (Lafayette) - clase Al-Damman , y un Durance -clase modificado nave reposición Yunbou 

*Seguridad Marítima *
Varios países tienen cierta preocupación por el Bab el-Mandeb, aproximadamente 18 a 20 millas de ancho en su punto más estrecho "limitar tráfico de petroleros a dos canales de 2 kilómetros de ancho para los envíos entrantes y salientes." De acuerdo con la Administración de Información de Energía, aproximadamente 3,8 millones de barriles de petróleo y productos derivados del petróleo crudo transitaron el Bab el-Mandeb todos los días en el 2013. A pesar de los huthis respaldados por Irán que conducen la insurgencia en Yemen han anunciado que no buscará impactar tránsito por el estrecho, la amenaza más probable sería de Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP). En 2013, por ejemplo, el gobierno de Yemen según informes interrumpido una parcela AQAP para atacar naves en el barrio de Bab el-Mandeb . 
Según Reuters , cuatro buques de la Armada egipcia transitaron el Canal de Suez para asegurar la región en el primer día de los ataques aéreos. 

*Búsqueda y rescate *
El vuelo IIA Arleigh Burke clase destructor USS Sterrett (DDG 104) rescató a dos aviadores de Arabia Saudí desde el Golfo de Adén después de su biplaza F-15 avión de combate se estrelló en el primer día de los ataques aéreos. 

*Un tiroteo Apoyo Naval *
Según una fuente, los buques de guerra egipcios comenzaron a bombardear huzíes fuera de Adén el 30 de marzo. La flotilla egipcia incluye los EE.UU. produjimos clase Perry fragata Alejandría (F911), cuyo 76 mm OTO Melara arma puede bombardear objetivos en tierra a 16 km. 

*Evaluación de los analistas *
Mientras que la mayoría de las actividades de la Operación Tormenta del Resolute haber sido ataques aéreos con la posibilidad de un futuro conflicto de tierra, la inestabilidad interna en Yemen y en curso de las operaciones militares de relieve la importancia de las plataformas navales, presencia y las variadas operaciones que pueden llevarse a cabo por armadas. La actividad naval en la región por los actores regionales e internacionales se puede esperar que continúe en el futuro previsible. Posibles misiones navales futuros podrían incluir patrullas destinadas a impedir el reabastecimiento de Irán de las fuerzas Houthi del mar. Los intentos anteriores por los iraníes para contrabandear armas modernas a las fuerzas Houthi, como el Jeehan 1 en enero de 2013 , fueron frustrados por las fuerzas gubernamentales yemeníes. Es esa capacidad naval dudoso todavía existe en la no-Houthi elementos yemeníes fuerzas tan multinacionales tendrán que asumir el papel de interdicción marítima. 

Las operaciones también ponen de relieve el aumento de la capacidad de la PLA / de N. China comenzó el envío de flotillas anti-piratería en el Cuerno de África en 2008 en el apogeo de la actividad de los piratas somalíes. Hasta la fecha, el PLA / N ha enviado diecinueve flotillas, cada uno compuesto por dos buques de guerra y un barco de suministro. Estas operaciones ininterrumpidas han permitido a los chinos para familiarizarse con las operaciones a largo plazo, la logística y la importancia de la presencia. Sin la experiencia del PLA / de N en la región, no se sabe cómo o si podría haber extraído sus ciudadanos de Yemen en el momento oportuno. 

Un nuevo artículo de opinión en un periódico chino el 30 de marzo señala que _"China ha evacuado a cientos de sus nacionales del devastado por la guerra de Yemen para el lunes, en la demostración de la responsabilidad y el cuidado humanista hacia sus ciudadanos. . En la era de la globalización, junto con la creciente presencia de China en el mundo, más ciudadanos chinos están viviendo y trabajando en el extranjero"_ Otro comentarista en línea en China Sina Weibo declaró: _"La fuerza de la patria no es acerca de los acuerdos de exención de visado con otra . los países, pero que podría llevarte a casa del peligro"_ En pocas palabras: La Armada le protege. 

Uno podría preguntarse, prioridades presupuestarias dadas, han estadounidenses y europeos olvidado esto? 

*Claude Berube* es un profesor de historia en la Academia Naval de Estados Unidos y autor. 
*Stephanie Chenault* es el Director de Operaciones de Venio Inc. y consultor de Política y Estrategia para el Departamento de Defensa. 
*Louis Martin-Vézian* es el co-presidente de la sección francesa de CIMSEC.org, y el fundador de CIGeography , donde publicar sus mapas e infografías sobre diversos temas de seguridad y defensa. Actualmente estudia Geografía y Ciencias Políticas en Lyon, Francia. 
*Chris Rawley* es un oficial de la marina empresario y reserva.


----------



## Le Truhan (8 Abr 2015)

Por lo que se ve Aden y Sanaá tienen opiniones politicas y religiosas muy diversas. La división entre Yemen del Norte y Yemen del Sur vuelve.


----------



## mazuste (8 Abr 2015)

Las fuerzas de Saleh y Houthis toman el control de Ataq capital de Shabwah y avanzando hacía Hadramaut.
https://twitter.com/BaFana3


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (8 Abr 2015)

Buscando cosas sobre Yemen he dado con esto, que si los saudíes financiaran les iba a costar menos que la inestabilidad, no solo en dinero.

Seguro que unía a todos los yemeníes, aunque luego no tuviera tráfico:

http://ncdcme.com/?p=204

BBC NEWS | Africa | Tarek Bin Laden's Red Sea bridge


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (9 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Los Chiitas controlan ya parte de Aden incluido el Palacio Presidencial.
> 
> Por mas ataques aéreos que hayan en el terreno no hay fuerza capaz de detener el avance. Los Pedofilos Sauditas quieren que le hagan el trabajo allí los Marines de Egipto y Pakistán, pero mucho bla bla bla y nada al final tiene que salir el régimen de Obongo a darles animo.
> 
> Este conflicto demuestra lo cobardes que son esos Wahhabitas lo que dije antes solo son valientes para caerle a latigazos a sus mujeres por manejar un carro en un conflicto real (Contra Chiitas descalzos) son extremadamente cobardes.



Hola amigo panchito!

Y de verdad ves eso un éxito?

Parece ser que están en tierra hostil, desde mi punto de vista los hutis tienen derecho a mantenerse, pero para qué quieren conquistar terreno ajeno?

No lo van a poder mantener a la larga.


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2015)

Yon dijo:


> *¿Será Yemen el inicio de la Guerra de los dos Bloques?*
> 
> *Por Sharmine Narwani*
> 
> https://vineyardsakerlatam.wordpres...en-el-inicio-de-la-guerra-de-los-dos-bloques/




De lejos, el mejor y más claro análisis que he leído sobre el tema. Lo recomiendo para todos los que necesiten clarificar este brutal puzzle de intereses cruzados.


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2015)

Brad Cabana @BradCabana *·* 5 h Hace 5 horas 
Iran Enters Yemen Conflict as US Increases Saudi Support | News | teleSUR Iran Enters Yemen Conflict as US Increases Saudi Support | News | teleSUR #cdnpoli
Iran Enters Yemen Conflict as US Increases Saudi Support | News | teleSUR







Frontera marítima Una patrulla de guardia de fronteras de Arabia Saudi Arabia con Yemen a lo largo de una playa en el Mar Rojo, cerca de Jizan, 8 de abril de 2015. | Foto: Reuters



*
Irán entra en el Conflicto de Yemen debido a que Estados Unidos aumenta el apoyo saudí*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
08/04/2015

La flota iraní ha estado destinado en aguas yemeníes para combatir la piratería y para "salvaguardar las rutas navales para buques en la región." Irán se metió en la crisis en Yemen miércoles el envío de un destructor y otro buque de guerra para respaldar a los rebeldes Houthi contra la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, que durante más de dos semanas ha estado bombardeando objetivos alrededor de la capital yemení de Saná. 

La decisión se produce como los Estados Unidos reiteró su compromiso con la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, el envío de nuevas armas y aumentar el intercambio de inteligencia, además de repostar aviones de combate de la alianza. La flota iraní ha estado destinado en aguas yemeníes para combatir la piratería y para "salvaguardar las rutas navales para buques en la región", iraní contralmirante. Habibollah Sayyari dijo a Press TV. 

El gobierno iraní criticó a las autoridades saudíes Miércoles por los crímenes contra la humanidad se estaba cometiendo en los ataques aéreos de la intensificación, que ya se han cobrado cientos de vidas de civiles. "Tenemos que trabajar juntos para poner fin a la crisis en Yemen", dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores iraní, Mohammad Javad Zarif. 

"El pueblo de Yemen no deben sufrir de bombardeo aéreo." También el miércoles, la secretaria de Estado estadounidense, John Kerry, dijo que Washington estaba al tanto de que Irán estaba apoyando a las fuerzas Houthi, y que las fuerzas de Estados Unidos continuará apoyando a los Estados que se sentían amenazados por Irán. 

"No estamos buscando la confrontación, obviamente, pero no vamos a caminar lejos de nuestras alianzas y nuestras amistades y la necesidad de estar junto a aquellos que se sienten amenazados como consecuencia de las decisiones que Irán podría estar haciendo", dijo Kerry dijo en una entrevista con PBS NewsHour.


----------



## javi__31 (9 Abr 2015)

Editado por error. Post perteneciente a la Guerra de Ucrania.

Disculpas...


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2015)

Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 24 h Hace 24 horas

Several US citizens have asked Russia to evacuate them from #Yemen. So far Russian planes've evacuated 750 people of different nationalities
*
Varios ciudadanos estadounidenses han pedido a Rusia su evacuación de #Yemen. Hasta el momento los aviones rusos han evacuado a 750 personas de diferentes nacionalidades


----------



## explorador (9 Abr 2015)

Al final no se va acabar firmando en junio, el tratado de Irán y los 5+1, esa puede ser la espoleta de salida de una guerra a gran escala entre los dos bloques, USA y aliados vs Rusia y aliados, para no decir la falsedad Arabia Saudí vs Irán, que tan solo son los titeres necesarios para encender la mecha

EL PAIS ‏@el_pais 40 min
Jamenei , líder supremo iraní, enfría la posibilidad de un acuerdo nuclear con EE UU. Jamenei:


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Abr 2015)

Jamenei ha advertido a Arabia Saudí que si no detiene el "genocidio" en Yemen, habrá "consecuencias directas", las cosas se calientan...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onsecuencias-directas-no-genocidio-yemen.html


----------



## mazuste (9 Abr 2015)

Fotos de comités populares yemeníes en Attaq, capital de Shabwa, después de estar limpio de Al-qaedianos.













Salman: Lucharemos juntos hasta el último soldado egipcio.
Sisi: Si, Lucharemos juntos hasta el último Real Saudí.


----------



## Wein (9 Abr 2015)

> El principal aliado de Rusia en Asia fuerte es India, luego le siguen Mongolia y Vietnam los 3 se llevan muy mal con China.



Mongolia apenas tiene ya influencia rusa, es un títere de China.


----------



## Estroncio (10 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> No estoy deacuerdo con esos análisis que se empeñan en poner a China y Rusia en el mismo bando.
> 
> El principal aliado de Rusia en Asia fuerte es India, luego le siguen Mongolia y Vietnam los 3 se llevan muy mal con China.
> 
> ...



Te has confundido, lo de _actos criminales_ lo dice Irán.

No creo que EEUU tenga intención de romper amarras con Arabia Saudí, los está apoyando sin fisuras incluso ahora. Y tanto la prensa afín a Obama como la afín a los republicanos también.

Los rusos no van a ayudar a Irán, son unos malos aliados. Siempre pienso que Irán está vendido, que unos persas chiítas no pueden tener categoría de potencia regional en una zona repleta de árabes, sunitas y judíos.

Pero, como ya comentó alguien (creo que en otro hilo), hace años que se oye hablar sobre la caída de Irán y lo cierto es que han caído todos los de su alrededor menos ellos. Así que, pese a todo, no apostaría contra Irán ahora mismo.


----------



## Bur Buja (10 Abr 2015)

Y esas críticas de USA a A.Saudí no será mas bien una estrategia usana para que Irán se confíe y se meta en la boca del lobo? Me parece raro tanto peloteo a Irán, ni que dicho país fuera una superpotencia..

Edito: parece que las críticas no han sido tales


----------



## Wein (10 Abr 2015)

> pssss en Mongolia no tienes ni idea de lo que dices en Mongolia no quieren saber nada de los Chinos Mongol es a Chino como Albanés es a Serbio



Andas unos años desactualizado, Mongolia está en un boom económico como suministrador de materias primas a China, carbón sobre todo que será mucho mayor en el futuro.


----------



## Alcazar (10 Abr 2015)

Ahí le ha dado el hamijo zimbabwelano, Sión es una trituradora implacable, y quienes se oponen a el, acaban arruinados y despedazados.

Irán y sobre todo Rusia parecen aliados muy poco confiables, que no se implican lo suficiente cuando tienes un fregado.

Si yo fuera líder de un paisucho del Medio Oriente, ofrecería mis posaderas a los juden-saudies por mucho que los desprecie con tal de salvar a mi país de la destrucción mas absoluta.


----------



## Bur Buja (10 Abr 2015)

Lo cierto es que Rusia debió haber intervenido ya en el asunto de Libia impidiendo que la cosa pasara de ese punto. Al proceder esquivamente se le perdió el respeto, dió una imagen de socio poco confiable y propició que el atlantismo siguiera comiendo piezas. Basta recordar por ejemplo como el sinvergüenza de Sarkozy se mantuvo a la espera tanteando la reacción rusa, y en cuanto vió que el terreno quedaba despejado se lanzó en tromba a por Libia


----------



## Debunker (10 Abr 2015)

Yo me pierdo en el tablero de OM, en las alianzas y apoyos de unos y otros, donde Occidente dirige la orquesta y Rusia y sus supuestos aliados desafinan, no se que papel juega China con respecto a Rusia pero intuyo que China juega a su bola, ni con Rusia ni sin ella, juego que hace igual con EEUU y creo que China juega a sustituir a EEUU como el Imperio del mundo a costa de lo que sea.

Irán creo que ha ido tomando ventaja de todas las trampas que EEUU ha ido poniendo en su camino, hace más de 12 años que muchos analistas pronosticaban una guerra con Irán al estilo de la de Irak. Mientras tanto Irán se ha ido fortaleciendo y aumentado su influencia en la zona, a pesar de los embargos y los múltiples intentos de promover una primavera en el país y por supuesto satanizar a sus gobernantes. A mi no me extrañaría que Irán tuviera armas nucleares.

Por otro lado, Israel no traga con Irán y lo que no se es, si Israel es solo el pedazo de tierra que tienen en OM o una coalición internacional o casi mundial del poder económico y si eso fuera cierto a que punto les interesa a ese gran poder económico el tema de Israel porque según la percepción que tenemos de los judíos, no se hasta que punto cierta , ellos siempre mantienen el poder en la sombra y su patria es la pasta gansa aunque muchos dicen que el sueño judío es construir el Gran israel y convertirse en el Imperio mundial sin tapujos, lo tienen crudo, China parece que tiene el mismo sueño.

Lo que es bien cierto es que como todo siga así, las masacres y destrucción se irán ampliando con grave riesgo de que terminemos en una IIIGM, ya lo que está ocurriendo es demencial en nuestro siglo sin aprender nada de nuestro pasado pero si terminamos en una gran guerra, el hombre sin lugar a dudas no tiene derecho a ocupar el planeta, somos destrucción.


----------



## vil. (10 Abr 2015)

Pongamos un poco de cordura y sentido común en todo esto que se habla de Rusia y su influencia en la zona...

Rusia según algunos debía haber intervenido más ampliamente en el tema libio... ¿cree alguien aquí que Rusia no hubiese querido tener esa capacidad?...

Rusia es una potencia militar, probablemente la segunda del mundo... pero con todo y con ello su capacidad de intervención militar desde el punto de vista económico no es tal que pueda permitirse el lujo de hacer lo que desee... 

Eso que parece mala cosa es en realidad lo que hace que países como Iran o Siria e incluso China les vean con buenos ojos... 

Si Rusia tuviese la capacidad para intervenir en cualquier zona y con amplitud de miras lo primero que haría es, lo mismo que el Tio Sam, ingerirse en los asuntos internos de cualquier nación, hasta por supuesto la amenaza de guerra, tal y como suele hacer el Tio Sam... al no tener esa capacidad Rusia se ve forzada a tratar con respeto y cortesía a la par que con gran dosis de flexibilidad a los diferentes estados y sus gobiernos... le pasa con Turquía, le pasa con Irán, le pasa con Siria y le pasa con China...

Todos ellos saben sin embargo también las limitaciones que Rusia tiene... y como ha hecho el presidente sirio estoy bastante convencido que le agradecen su ayuda y apoyo... aún cuando quisiesen más son conscientes de que lo primero para Rusia es Rusia y ellos pensarían lo mismo de sí mismos...

Por eso ninguno de esos países quiere saber nada del Tio Sam, saben y lo saben sobradamente que el Tio Sam EXIGE LEALTAD... y a veces hasta acepta el transigir con el desleal, pero OLVIDAR, jamás olvida... eso sí protege a quien le es leal hasta la tumba, pero eso es bien normal, pues ampara su impunidad y esa extrema lealtad de sus lacayos...

Hoy Siria subsiste gracias al empeño de Irán y no menos el apoyo de Rusia, que es el máximo posible que le es factible realizar... ir más allá sería poner en riesgo la propia existencia de Rusia, su seguridad, especialmente la económica... y de hacer esto simplemente su apoyo no valdría nada o incluso menos que nada...

Lo que más impacta hoy del apoyo de Rusia es que a pesar de estar en fuerte presión se mantiene fuerte y segura, sin ningún tipo de grietas y capacitada para mantenerse firme por más y más tiempo... ESO ES LA GARANTIA HOY DE RUSIA... y eso es lo mejor que puede ofrecer a cualquier país que desee ser independiente...

Rusia con China o con Irán o incluso con Siria tiene necesariamente que tener una polítca muy respetuosa, si no quiere perder influencia con ellas... y a la inversa lo mismo acontece... es una política entre iguales...

Y ese es el problema del Tio Sam... que llega a donde sea, pero no permite políticas entre iguales... o estás con ellos o estás contra ellos y más temprano que tarde verás su opción, que es siempre la misma...

Por eso el Tio Sam no soportaba a Chavez... no por ser comunista o revolucionario o... no, señor... ni siquiera por su política económica... lo que indignaba a EE.UU. es que Chavez quisiese ser un igual a la hora de hablar como nación, eso era INADMISIBLE para EE.UU. y un muy mal ejemplo en la zona...


----------



## Estroncio (10 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Una cosa son nexos comerciales otra muy diferente es el control territorial.
> 
> Las relaciones entre China y Vietnam desde el punto de vista comercial son muy buenas si es por eso.
> 
> ...



No, si precisamente he dicho que es Rusia el mal aliado, no Irán. Irán, dentro de sus limitaciones económicas y militares, es un gran aliado, y la resistencia de Siria es la mejor prueba de ello. Si al final se salva Assad será gracias a Irán, no gracias a Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2015)

* Imam Jamenei: “Los saudíes perderán y saldrán dañados de Yemen”	
*
*
Arabia Saudí ha cometido un error*

El Líder criticó a Riad señalando que el ataque “equivale a un crimen y un genocidio contra el pueblo yemení.

“Arabia Saudí cometió un error cuando atacó Yemen”, dijo Sayyed Jamenei.


> * “Los saudíes saldrán totalmente derrotados de esta operación militar contra Yemen. Resultarán dañados y tendrán que comerse sus palabras”.*



El Líder Supremo comparó el ataque saudí contra Yemen con los crímenes sionistas cometidos contra los palestinos en Gaza.


> *
> “Los sionistas son más poderosos que los saudíes. Sin embargo, ellos no pudieron lograr sus objetivos en su operación contra Gaza (del pasado verano)”,*



, añadiendo que “Gaza es además un pequeño territorio, mientras que Yemen es un gran país y muchos millones viven allí”.

http://www.almanar.com.lb/spanish/adetails.php?eid=90495&cid=26&fromval=1&frid=26&seccatid=68&s1=1


----------



## jerjes (10 Abr 2015)

Mas de 640 personas resultaron mueretas y casi 2500 heridas desde q empezaron las hazañas de Tormenta de la Firmeza en el Yemen indica la OMS. El lider supremo de Irán, el ayatolá Jameney atacó a las agresiones aereas de la coalicion de la Tormenta. contra los huthies por negarse aceptar al corrupto Haidi como presidente del Yemen, como genocidio de un pueblo.

"Es un genocidio del q se puede informar a los tribunales internacionales." Para él los saudies y sus compinches nunca alcanzarán la victoria.Dios le oiga pues estos terroristas no merecen ganar.

Jamenei comparó los ataques de los saudies contra el Yemen, similar al ataque q los nazis sionistas llevaron a cabo contra Gaza.

" Los sionistas son mas poderosos q los saudies,pero no consiguieron lo q querian con su ataque militar contra Gaza",dijo el ayatolá y añadio "Q Gaza es una pequeña nacion y Yemen es un pais grande,el hogar de millones de yemenies".

Bueno tanto los saudies como sus amigos los nazis sionistas desde el aire les va bien atacar pero todo lo q sea poner la bota sobre el terreno es otro cantar y para eso cuentan con sus mercenarios de al Qaeda o EI q vienen a ser lo mismo
.


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2015)

La "coalición colonial", ya es menos coalición. Va a tener que tirar de los morosos para forzar la leva.

Pakistán parece descolgarse de la agresión saudi en Yemen tras hablar con Iran 
https://twitter.com/liXaidi

*
Militares y combatientes huthis toman ciudad de Bani Hilal. Al Qaida huye*

Tras dos semana, la destrucción se ha incrementado después de que los aviones saudíes bombardearan la vecindad de Yarraf, al norte de la capital, Sanaa, donde varios edificios han sido destruidos.

Los aviones saudíes también atacaron varias empresas privadas y almacenes en la capital, así como gasolineras en centro de Yemen.

a primera hora , el Ejército yemení -apoyado por los Comités Populares (huthis) y milicianos tribales- tomó la ciudad de Bani Hilal, en la provincia de Shabwa, y otras localidades cercanas, en manos de Al Qaida, expulsando a estos últimos. Las unidades militares avanzaron por el distrito de Nasib e hizo huir de forma masiva a los militantes de Al Qaida.


> *
> “Digo a los terroristas del EI y de Al Qaida que les perseguiremos hasta arrojarlos al mar”*



, dijo un soldado yemení al corresponsal de Al Manar.

En la provincia de Maareb, los Comités Populares arrestaron a 10 personas pertenecientes al partido Islah, vinculado a los Hermanos Musulmanes, que pretendían integrarse en un grupo extremista para combatir al Ejército y los Comités.

Las unidades de los Comités Populares y el Ejército yemení -ayudados por la población local- han continuado también persiguiendo a los terroristas de Al Qaida que operan todavía en Adén, la segunda ciudad del país, en un momento en el que la vida social ha comenzado a volver a la ciudad pese a los ataques aéreos saudíes.
Militares y combatientes huthis toman ciudad de Bani Hilal. Al Qaida huye


----------



## Fmercury1980 (10 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Pero en el medio oriente lo que se esta en disputa son muy amplios recursos energéticos y quien controlara las rutas comerciales los Rusos obviamente están siguiendo muy de cerca la situación hay mucho que ganar allí a diferencia de los otros Estados Satélites de Rusia durante la guerra fría que eran solo perdida todo se lo tenían que proporcionar.
> 
> Rumania, Bulgaria, Polonia, Hungría, RDA, Checoslovaquia todos eran pura perdida cero ganancias esos estados para la URSS representaban demasiados gastos manteniendolos por décadas hasta un punto que la situación a finales de los 80s les era ya insostenible. Gorbachov hizo lo que tarde o temprano tenia que hacer desasearse de esos lastres económicos era como tener muchos inquilinos en tu casa que no pagan y de paso los tenían que alimentar y bueno paso lo que todos saben.
> 
> ...



*-*:

Por lo que comentas, parece que la influencia de EEUU se está desvaneciendo en Oriente Próximo, y está siendo progresivamente sustituida por la de Irán y en menor medida Rusia, ¿no?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (10 Abr 2015)

Igual me equivoco porque no tengo datos, pero me da que los saudíes no tienen en realidad ejército.

Es una sociedad donde un importante porcentaje de los que tienen pasaporte viven de las rentas desde que han nacido. A estos no les veo con un fusil pisando arena, de ellos saldrán los coroneles, pilotos, tanquistas, y demás puestos glamourosos.
La clase media con pasaporte tiene estudios, propiedades, ningún interés en arriesgar la vida fácil que llevan. Tampoco los veo con un fusil, serían los oficiales, paracaidistas, marines, los puestos para aventureros.

Ninguno de ellos sabe nada de la vida real, muchos ni siquiera de trabajar. Eso lo hacen los inmigrantes, que no solo serán las chachas y obreros, también cuellos blancos.

No veo en estos grupos mucha disposición a morir por la patria saudí.

Sumado esto a que sus mujeres ni van al ejército ni servirían para sustituir a los posibles movilizados, no veo que ejército de tierra pueden montar para invadir.

¿Cuánta tropa tienen, y de que nacionalidad?


----------



## Alcazar (10 Abr 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Igual me equivoco porque no tengo datos, pero me da que los saudíes no tienen en realidad ejército.
> 
> Es una sociedad donde un importante porcentaje de los que tienen pasaporte viven de las rentas desde que han nacido. A estos no les veo con un fusil pisando arena, de ellos saldrán los coroneles, pilotos, tanquistas, y demás puestos glamourosos.
> La clase media con pasaporte tiene estudios, propiedades, ningún interés en arriesgar la vida fácil que llevan. Tampoco los veo con un fusil, serían los oficiales, paracaidistas, marines, los puestos para aventureros.
> ...



En todas las épocas historicas, los mejores ejércitos son los constituidos por mercenarios profesionalizados, y Arabia Saudí tiene dinero a manta.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> En todas las épocas historicas, los mejores ejércitos son los constituidos por mercenarios profesionalizados, y Arabia Saudí tiene dinero a manta.



Claro, lo malo es que los mercenarios son como el tequila, a poquito, anima, en grandes cantidades mata. Como a los Saud les de por comprar a un ejército mercenario, nada les garantiza que despues no se cobren en especie. Recuerde a Hamilcar Barca y sus mercenarios....


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2015)

La composición real de la denominada coalición de los sauditas:
the guardian

Sin Pakistán, esa tan manida "coalición" Saudita es una banda de comedia. Y, al mariscal de campo Al-Sissi de Egipto se le ha debido olvidar que, bajpo Nasser, ha olvidado que Egipto bajo Nasser, ya les fundieron los plomos no hace tanto.

En cualquier caso, Irán no va a intervenir directamente, aunque manejará el guiso de tal manera que los Saud se vayan cociendo a fuego lento. Teherán es consciente que una debacle en Yemen creará las condiciones para una lucha por el poder dentro de la casa de Saud y las reformas de la estructura del poder del país llegarán a ser inevitables, especialmente por la emergencia de las comunidades Shiitas en distintas zonas de Arabia y enanas satrapías anexas.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2015)

Nikolay Bobkin - Saudi Arabia May Stop Being US Major Regional Ally - Strategic Culture Foundation - on-line journal > Saudi Arabia May Stop Being US Major Regional Ally > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation








*Arabia Saudita puede dejar de ser Mayor Aliado Regional de EEUU*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
08/04/2015
por Nikolai Bobkin 


Riad no está satisfecho con la política de Oriente Medio de los Estados Unidos. El stand de Estados Unidos sobre el programa nuclear de Irán y la normalización de las relaciones que se avecina entre Washington y Teherán son las principales manzanas de la discordia. Irán es el principal rival de Arabia Saudita por la influencia en el Golfo Pérsico y en todo el Medio Oriente. El reino es el satélite líder en Estados Unidos en el mundo árabe. De repente se enfrenta a la posibilidad de perder su posición. El acuerdo marco de Lausana puede llegar a ser un paso en esta dirección. Tratando de preservar su estatus Arabia Saudita toma medidas imprudentes que pueden cambiar el equilibrio de fuerzas en la región. No está garantizado que esta política sirva a los intereses de Arabia Saudita. Hay una gran posibilidad de que Irán va a terminar el ganador. 

La confrontación entre Irán y Arabia Saudita se remonta a la historia. No se trata de la relación entre los persas y los únicos árabes. Hay profundas divisiones entre las ramas suní y chií del Islam. Las ciudades santas de La Meca y Medina se encuentran en Arabia Saudita. El país es el líder del mundo suní. Islam sunita es la rama más grande de esta religión. Irán es el país líder chiíta. Arabia Saudita está en situación difícil. Chiítas constituyen la mayoría de la población de Irak, el país se extiende al norte. Chiítas pueden llegar al poder en Yemen , el país situado al sur. Chiítas constituyen la mayoría de la población de Bahrein. La situación es tensa allí, el país se está moviendo al borde de la guerra civil. Confrontación intensa divide musulmanes en Siria y el Líbano. 







Occidente ha puesto del lado de Arabia Saudita hasta ahora. El reino se ha convertido recientemente en cuestión sobre la política del presidente Obama. Secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, John Kerry ha dicho que Estados Unidos no excluye la posibilidad de diálogo con Bashar Assad sobre las cuestiones relacionadas con el Estado islámico. Ha quedado claro que los EE.UU. ve a sí mismo como el maestro del juego dejando al Golfo Pérsico monarquías el papel de peones. Los EE.UU. tiene la intención de cerrar el expediente nuclear del Irán mediante la celebración de conversaciones en la mesa redonda para frustrar las esperanzas de la Arabia Saudita por haber derrotado a Irán como resultado de la guerra lanzada por Estados Unidos. Netanyahu tiene que admitir que no hay perspectivas de una guerra contra Irán. Arabia Saudita se sintió dejado solo y decidió demostrar su firmeza a involucrarse en una empresa dudosa de confrontación con Irán. 







En 2014 Arabia Saudita abandonó la India detrás como el principal importador de armas (India fue el mayor comprador de armas en el 2013). Riad aumentó su presupuesto militar hasta $ 64, 4 mil millones. Algunas de las armas compradas se utilizan contra los chiítas yemeníes. El resto se mantiene en almacenamiento. Lo principal es mostrar a los socios occidentales, especialmente Estados Unidos, que Arabia Saudita es un mercado estable para los exportadores de armas. Los últimos dos años, los EE.UU. no ha sido en una carrera para cumplir con los acuerdos de armas celebrados con anterioridad. Lleva a cabo las discusiones sobre cada nuevo contrato. Washington ha comenzado a dudar de la sabiduría de confiar en el estado que poco puede hacer sin la ayuda occidental. Parece que ahora los Estados Unidos decidió ver qué su principal aliado en el mundo árabe es bueno para que actúe en su propio. 







Arabia Saudita ha iniciado dos guerras regionales en el reciente par de años. En 2011 Arabia Saudita ocupó Bahrein. Ahora que entrega ataques aéreos contra Yemen . Lo hace en violación del derecho internacional sin una resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas. El reino y sus aliados bombardean insurgentes yemeníes sólo porque el fugitivo presidente de Yemen, Hadi les pidió que lo hiciera. El Estados Unidos y la OTAN pretenden todo está en el orden de las cosas. El Occidente sigue siendo duda sobre la capacidad de Riad a celebrar una victoria sobre los huthis. La provocación montada por Arabia Saudita contra Irán puede terminar en fracaso. Endoso del Washington de la guerra Arabia Saudita desató en Yemen significa que los huthis No enfrente musulmanes sunitas. Luchan EE.UU. títeres en el Medio Oriente. Los ataques aéreos no son suficientes para derrotar yemeníes chiítas. Sólo pueden escalar el conflicto. Los huthis crea nuevas ganancias con más territorio que va bajo su control. El presidente pista tiene poco apoyo en el país. No habrá victoria rápida. Los saudíes tendrán que entrar en Yemen. El tiempo trabaja contra el régimen saudí. Las crecientes tensiones se extendieron a involucrar a los chiítas en Arabia Saudita. Riad en sí provoca los chiitas en la Provincia Oriental en una rebelión. Las tensiones se agravan como consecuencia de la discriminación política y social de los chiítas árabes en el reino. No importa que constituyen una gran parte de la población, los chiíes saudíes están aislados del proceso de toma de decisiones políticas. La concesión de los derechos civiles chiíes está fuera de cuestión. Chiítas constituyen la mayoría de la población en aceite rico Nayd. Casi todos los depósitos petrolíferos saudíes están ubicados en las zonas con población mayoritaria chiíta. El sector de petróleo por aproximadamente más del 90% de los ingresos presupuestarios saudíes. 







Irán y Arabia Saudita lucha por el petróleo. 60-70% de los depósitos de petróleo del mundo se encuentran en las áreas con población mayoritaria chiíta. Los musulmanes chiítas trabajan para producir aceite - un factor importante de la seguridad energética de Estados tales como los Estados Unidos de América, la Unión Europea, la India, China, Japón - todos ellos de gran medida dependen del petróleo de Medio Oriente. No pueden mantener lejos de la confrontación entre Teherán y Riad. Arabia Saudita había disfrutado de su apoyo antes de las conversaciones de Lausanne. Ahora no es un hecho indiscutible. Los ingresos del petróleo son lo único que Arabia Saudita puede utilizar como palanca en la situación internacional. ¿Será suficiente para pagar por una victoria militar sobre Irán en las circunstancias? Con un acuerdo alcanzado sobre el programa nuclear y las sanciones levantadas, Irán puede convertirse en un socio más atractivo a los ojos de los estadounidenses.


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2015)

Pyotr Iskenderov - War in Yemen: Historic Prerequisites and Geopolitical Aspects (I) - Strategic Culture Foundation - on-line journal > War in Yemen: Historic Prerequisites and Geopolitical Aspects (I) > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foun








*Guerra en Yemen: Requisitos previos históricos y aspectos geopolíticos*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
09/04/2015
por Pyotr ISKENDEROV 

En general se considera que las guerras ruso-turcas sangrientas, las insurgencias en los Balcanes y las contradicciones de Europa que llevaron a la Primera Guerra Mundial hizo que el colapso del imperio otomano. En términos generales, es verdad. Pero había otro factor para influir en el proceso. Informes diplomáticos de Estambul venir a Europa antes de la guerra informó acerca de la situación en los Balcanes y el Yemen . El brusco deterioro de la situación en Yemen amenazó directamente a los intereses de las grandes potencias - Gran Bretaña y Alemania. 

Los territorios yemenitas que forman parte del Imperio Otomano al gran grado disfrutaron de autogobierno y también se regían por el Imam de Sana. El Imam llevó la rebelión más masiva contra el Imperio otomano que duró hasta la Primera Guerra Mundial. Helmuth Johann Ludwig von Moltke, también conocido como Moltke el Joven, Jefe del Estado Mayor alemán, le dijo a su homólogo austríaco Franz Xaver Joseph Conrad Graf von Hötzendorf que Turquía era demasiado débil para ser considerado como una fuerza militar para tener en cuenta. Según él, anteriormente había sido llamado a un hombre enfermo de Europa, ahora se convirtió en un hombre moribundo del continente. Él escribió que como un estado Turquía perdió viabilidad y estaba pasando por la agonía. En 1918 Yemen del Norte (Sana) se convirtió en un estado independiente. El Imperio Otomano se derrumbó. Diez años más tarde Yemen firmó un tratado de amistad global con la Unión Soviética, que dio un impulso al desarrollo político, el comercio y las relaciones económicas entre los dos países. 

La URSS ha apoyado siempre Yemen mientras que su vecino - Arabia Saudita - siempre ha sido hostil. Las disputas territoriales ensombrecen la relación: Riad destacó reclamaciones a una gran parte de Yemen. La primera (para convertirse en uno de muchos) conflicto entre Yemen, un país independiente, y Arabia Araba desató en 1934. 

Arabia Saudita no sólo atacó a Yemen, también interfirió con regularidad en sus asuntos internos. Ahmad bin Yahya Hamidaddin, el penúltimo rey de Yemen, murió en 1962 para ser reemplazado por el príncipe heredero Muhammad al-Badr. En una semana un golpe militar se llevó a cabo, pero el monarca derrocado fue apoyado por Arabia Saudita. Esos días se oponía no sólo por los guardias yemeníes sino también por unidades de élite del apartadero ejército egipcio con los opositores de la monarquía. En 1967 Yemen del Sur se proclamó a ser un estado independiente para complicar la situación en la parte sur-occidental de la península de Arabia. Las contradicciones tribales y étnicas fueron exacerbados por las diferencias sobre cuestiones de política exterior. Yemen del Sur totalmente aliado de la Unión Soviética y la ideología se convirtió en un factor para ensanchar las brechas existentes. 

En 1990 los estados unidos ambos, pero las contradicciones quedaron. Riad intensificó los esfuerzos para aumentar su influencia regional. El 1991 la operación del Golfo Pérsico de las fuerzas internacionales contra Irak fue financiada en gran parte por Arabia Saudita. El Occidente no le gusta recordar al respecto. En 2002-2003 la Intifada al-Aqsa, una operación militar llevada a cabo por los servicios especiales israelíes y el apoyo de los Estados Unidos, se extendió al territorio de Yemen. Los civiles murieron a consecuencia de ataques con misiles. Suzanne Nossel, activista de derechos humanos de Estados Unidos, dijo en el fragor de la campaña presidencial antes de las elecciones en los Estados Unidos, que las huelgas habilitadas estadounidense líder George Bush para cumplir con la situación de frente y hacer enemigos israelíes ven lo que el destino les esperaba en el corto futuro. 

La familia de Osama bin Laden tenía raíces en Yemen. En 1920 finales Mohammed bin Awad bin Laden dejó Hadhramaut para Arabia Saudita en busca de un trabajo. En 1931 fundó una empresa propia. Él siempre se vio afectada a su tierra natal. 







Las divergencias políticas, étnicas, tribales y religiosos, así como la interferencia exterior, llevaron a la participación de Yemen en el proceso de «revoluciones de colores». Duró unos meses y finalmente hizo Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi convertirse en presidente en febrero de 2012. El cambio de poder no dio lugar a la estabilidad. Por el contrario, se estimuló la confrontación como el ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh conserva el apoyo de los chiítas huzíes-yemeníes. El conflicto entre Saleh y Hadi ha agravado debido a una serie de razones. El conflicto interno en Yemen no se ha resuelto. 

Mehmet Kiliç Bey, un experto turco conocido en economía y ciencias políticas, compara el conflicto interno en Yemen con otros sangrientos conflictos en el mundo musulmán - la guerra entre Irán e Irak, las guerras civiles en Afganistán y Argel, escaramuzas sangrientas en Indonesia y Las Filipinas. En un informe publicado antes de que el primer mandato del presidente George W. Bush, Jr., los expertos del Consejo Nacional de Inteligencia de Estados Unidos figuran el Yemen como un país que enfrenta el mayor riesgo de conflictos junto con Palestina, Afganistán y Pakistán. 







Los riesgos geopolíticos engendradas por la confrontación interna que ha sido durando durante muchos años y exacerbada por la interferencia externa, especialmente de Arabia Saudí, que quiere Yemen ir bajo su control y convertirse en una zona de influencia exclusiva de Arabia. Una confrontación con Irán no es la única implicación de la política de Arabia. Los objetivos perseguidos por Arabia Saudita van mucho más lejos que la neutralización de los chiítas yemeníes. El reino quiere convertirse en una nación líder de la OTAN regional, el papel que desempeña el Consejo de Cooperación para los Estados Árabes del Golfo. 

La escalada del conflicto yemení a nivel internacional fue utilizado por los Estados Unidos a su ventaja como palanca en las conversaciones celebradas en Suiza entre el «Big Six» grupo e Irán sobre el programa nuclear iraní. A su vez, el acuerdo marco alcanzado entre el P5 + 1 e Irán con Estados Unidos bendición se convertirá en una carta de triunfo para un candidato presidencial corriendo por el Partido Demócrata en las elecciones presidenciales de 2016. Washington intenta aprovecharse de la situación y comprometer a Irán en proyectos transatlánticos como instrumento en la guerra de la energía librada contra Rusia. La crisis yemení refleja toda la gama de contradicciones en el Medio Oriente. El conflicto influye en los acontecimientos más allá de las fronteras de la región. 

La campaña aérea contra Yemen lanzada por Arabia Saudita y sus aliados es otra fase en el proceso de cambio de las realidades geopolíticas en el Medio Oriente. Diversas fuerzas regionales participan en las actividades que conducen a la remodelación de las fronteras estatales, la carrera de armamentos y la erosión gradual de alianzas estratégicas con los Estados Unidos y Occidente en general. Todo complica la situación en el Oriente Medio. Nuevas alianzas se pueden formar para cambiar la forma en que el juego de ajedrez de Oriente Medio se juega. 

Arabia Saudita , Turquía, Irán y Qatar serán más frecuentemente recurrir a la denominada «intervenciones humanitarias» ignorando los principios de integridad territorial y la soberanía del Estado se indica en los documentos internacionales básicos. Se ha convertido en inútil para hacer referencia a la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. La situación en el Oriente Medio hace recordar la Declaración sobre la concesión de la independencia a los países y pueblos coloniales. El documento castra la idea de comunidad política organizada jerárquicamente. El contenido de esta declaración es la «negación de la independencia, que impedía el pleno disfrute de los derechos humanos fundamentales y que el colonialismo en sí, no importa cómo Enlightened» (W. Bain, 2003, p.66). Con la Declaración en vigor «Una jerarquía internacional basado en el nivel de desarrollo de un Estado ya no era aplicable a las relaciones entre los estados, y por lo tanto la administración fiduciaria ya no se considera una alternativa política viable.» (1) 







La Carta de las Naciones Unidas y la Declaración sobre la concesión de la independencia a los países y pueblos coloniales obstruyen la creación de «nuevo orden mundial» encaminadas a establecer una jerarquía internacional (un régimen colonial). La dilución de la noción de «estado de la soberanía» en el Medio y Cercano Oriente (Yemen, Afganistán, Irak, Turquía, Siria y Bahrein) normalmente se explica por el pasado colonial y las acciones del Estado islámico. Estas explicaciones no son suficientes. Es Estados Unidos, que es responsable de la remodelación del mapa del Gran Oriente Medio. El proceso fue provocado por las intervenciones de Estados Unidos en Afganistán (2001) e Irak (2003). 

Hoy en día el desarrollo del proceso está lleno de peligros. De acuerdo con las estimaciones de los expertos y diplomáticos, existe la posibilidad de que Libia, Irak, Siria, Yemen e incluso Arabia Saudita puede quedar dividido en al menos 14 estados que, a su vez, pueden ser unidas en Sunistán y Shiitestan. 

Vale la pena señalar que el aspirante a remodelación del mapa de Oriente Medio de acuerdo con los planes de los islamistas es especialmente popularizado por autores anglosajones. Expertos franceses son más cautos en sus evaluaciones. Por ejemplo, hablando de las zonas que escapan al control del poder del Estado Michel Fouchet dice que el Estado islámico es un proyecto de la construcción del Estado. Lo primero que hace es la creación de estructuras clásicas estatales, introducción de pasaportes, moneda y todas las cosas típicas de los estados con las fronteras nacionales. 

La coalición árabe liderado por Arabia Saudita no lucha contra el Estado islámico transfronterizo. Más bien caras con uno de los beligerantes que participan en el conflicto interno. La situación en Bahrein se deshace en la misma línea. El gobierno sunita se opone a los chiítas, que constituyen la mayoría de la población. En los casos tanto el Estado Islámico se utiliza como cobertura para los esfuerzos de propaganda destinados a ampliar la influencia militar y política de Arabia Saudita y el pro-saudita Consejo de Cooperación para los Estados Árabes del Golfo. Parece que el desarrollo de la situación no se decisivamente influenciada por las operaciones militares liderados por Arabia Saudita y los aliados en Yemen. Con el acuerdo marco alcanzado en las conversaciones de Lausana, un acercamiento entre Estados Unidos e Irán se perfila para convertirse en un factor importante para afectar el estado de las cosas. Además, la influencia de la Turquía en el extranjero es cada vez mayor. Riad es visto como un rival y adversario por Teherán y Ankara. Diario turco Taraf expresó una opinión (que está muy extendido en Turquía) que al unirse al campamento suní Ankara no puede abandonar su papel de tercera tasa socio retaguardia de Arabia Saudita. 

Yenicag turco cree que la declaración hecha por el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan en apoyo de la operación en Yemen liderado por Arabia Saudita no cumple con los intereses de la Turquía. De acuerdo con la salida, es importante entender que el conflicto entre árabes e Irán es una lucha por los intereses y el liderazgo regional. El enfrentamiento entre las ramas sunitas y chiítas del Islam se utiliza como un instrumento y un pretexto para justificar estas y que las decisiones de política exterior. Una cosa está clara - Irán infunde miedo en los árabes. Turquía debe proteger sus intereses mediante la adopción de una postura neutral en el enfrentamiento entre árabes e Irán. 

Turquía e Irán tienen alguna experiencia de la cooperación mutua, incluyendo la búsqueda común de una solución a las cuestiones relacionadas con el programa nuclear. Si el proyecto de alianza Estados Unidos-Irán-Turquía sobre la base de objetivos comunes de política exterior y de la energía se convierte en verdad, después de Arabia Saudita puede tomar medidas imprudentes, incluyendo el lanzamiento de su propio programa nuclear de seguir el ejemplo de Irán. 
_[1] Bain W. La Teoría Política de Administración Fiduciaria y el Crepúsculo de Internacionales de Igualdad // Relaciones Internacionales. Vol.17. №1. 2003. P.66. _


----------



## Methos (10 Abr 2015)

ME sorprende que no se haya puesto por aquí: Los Huthies tomaron ayer la ciudad de Ataq, capital de la región de Shabwah, y avanzan hacia el este de Yemen. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...ital_n_7031540.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592

Supuestamente la han tomado gracias al apoyo de tribus locales. Al principio de la guerra civil los mapas mostraban a esta ciudad como la única de entidad que estaba controlada por los milicianos del Sur de Yemen (aunque no he podido comprobarlo de nuevas fuentes) lo que podría indicar que parte de las tropas suryemeníes apoyan a los huthies.


----------



## mggz (10 Abr 2015)

Egipto, Marruecos y Turquía apoyan a Hadi por la cuenta que les trae.
Si los houthis triunfan, la siguiente minoría revolucionaria que será armada y apoyada por Irán van a ser los coptos, los kurdos y los saharauis.
Al tiempo...


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Abr 2015)

Parece que van avanzando los huties, bien por ellos.


----------



## mazuste (10 Abr 2015)

Methos dijo:


> ME sorprende que no se haya puesto por aquí: Los Huthies tomaron ayer la ciudad de Ataq,...



:no:Será porque, usted , no repasa bien los mensajes. 8:


----------



## Methos (11 Abr 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> :no:Será porque, usted , no repasa bien los mensajes. 8:



Ya me extrañaba, porque me sonaba haber leído algo por aquí, pero busque la palabra "Ataq" y no encontré nada probechoso :S


----------



## Bur Buja (11 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Pero es que los putitianos en términos generales son malos y cagones de cojones tenían a Yanukoivch allí al lado y no aguanto ni un mes se le cago a 4 calvos quemando cauchos ::
> 
> Los Rusos en Libia no tenían que intervenir, tenían que bloquear la intervención Kadafi los iba a matar a todos.  No supieron tampoco aprovechar las ventajas regionales en Libia la tenían mucho mas fácil que en Siria *ARGELIA NO APOYABA A LOS REVERDES EN LIBIA* Y SON UN PAIS ALIADO DE RUSIA QUE SUFRIO EN EL PASADO UN CONFLICTO ARMADO POR NO SER PRO ISRAEL! Argelia insiste en que su postura en el conflicto libio es «totalmente neutral» - ABC.es a diferencia de Siria no Estaba Israel y Turquía solo tenían un inestable Egipto para suplir a los reverdes.
> 
> ...



Correcto análisis, amigo chimpazolano. Aquí algunos se creen que Rusia "hizo todo lo que pudo", cuando está clarinete la ineptitud estratégica y falta de previsión de los ruskis. Si le hubieran puesto énfasis en el tema libio, ahora el Imperio aún estaría buscándole las vueltas a Gaddafi sin poder efectuar los movimientos que hizo después (Siria, Ucrania..). De hecho antes del ataque otánico (que era facilmente evitable si Rusia hubiera alzado algo mas la voz) el líder libio estaba arrasando a los rebeldes


----------



## species8472 (11 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> En todas las épocas historicas, los mejores ejércitos son los constituidos por mercenarios profesionalizados, y Arabia Saudí tiene dinero a manta.



En todas las épocas los mejores ejércitos son las milicias de estados nación fuertemente cohesionados y que luchan por su país y sus ideas y libertades: Hoplitas, Legiones, Ejército Republicabo Francés, etc.

Vuelve a leerte los libros de historia.


----------



## Alcazar (11 Abr 2015)

species8472 dijo:


> En todas las épocas los mejores ejércitos son las milicias de estados nación fuertemente cohesionados y que luchan por su país y sus ideas y libertades: Hoplitas, Legiones, Ejército Republicabo Francés, etc.
> 
> Vuelve a leerte los libros de historia.



Todos los grandes ejércitos de la historia emplearon mercenarios a cascoporro, circunstancia que no suele tener reflejo en las gloriosas historias oficiales.

Busca otros libros de historia revisionistas con la verdad oficial.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Todos los grandes ejércitos de la historia emplearon mercenarios a cascoporro, circunstancia que no suele tener reflejo en las gloriosas historias oficiales.
> 
> Busca otros libros de historia revisionistas con la verdad oficial.



Para las guerras pequeñitas bastaba con los mercenarios, pero cuando la cosa se liaba bastante había que usar levas. La fuerza del número siempre ha terminado ganando porque una guerra no consiste únicamente en batallas. La URRS ganó la SGM por lo mismo que Roma las pasó canutas en Iberia o Saladino se comió a los cruzados, número y moral. La moral suele ser máss alta en una leva bien entrenada, amén de la fidelidad. Los mercenarios ayudan pero hay que atarlos muy corto o sus ambiciones les hacen volverse en contra del pagano.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2015)

Entrevista con el Vocero de los Houthi, Hussain al-Bukhaiti






Hussain al-Bukhaiti representa a uno de los bandos del conflicto en Yemen. Este alto funcionario del brazo político de los Houthis condena las acciones de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita por “ilegales e ilegítimas”, y afirma que los problemas existían en Yemen mucho antes de que Ansarallah se involucrara....



Spoiler



Hussain al-Bukhaiti es un ex activista de derechos humanos y portavoz de los Houthis, el grupo rebelde que ha tomado el control de Yemen. Actualmente se desempeña como un alto funcionario de Ansarullah, brazo político de los Houthis, donde es un firme defensor del diálogo político y de la paz.

Como asesor de prensa de los Houthis desde 2011, al-Bukhaiti ayudó a la delegación Houthi a dar forma a sus propuestas y servir de enlace con la prensa durante la Conferencia de Diálogo Nacional de 2012 a 2014. Ascendió rápidamente en las filas de Ansarullah durante 2013 y 2014.

En declaraciones a Noticias MintPress desde la capital de Yemen, Saná, al-Bukhaiti ofrece una visión inesperada sobre Ansarallah, así como su opinión sobre los acontecimientos que condujeron a la crisis actual.

MintPress lo contacto en nombre de la objetividad, ofreciéndole la oportunidad de responder a las mismas preguntas hechas a Hooria Mashhour, ex ministra de derechos humanos de Yemen.

Noticias MintPress (MPN): Por más de una semana Arabia Saudita y su coalición ha estado bombardeando Yemen. A menudo hablamos de cual es el fin político y geopolítico de esta guerra, pero ¿qué pasa con la gente?

HUSSAIN AL-BUKHAITI (HB): *Si me lo permiten, me gustaría primero responder a algunos comentarios de la ex Ministro [Hooria] Mashhour, pués creo que dijo algunas cosas que requieren ser abordadas. Esta guerra que vemos desplegarse hoy, esta crisis que fue traída a Yemen y al pueblo yemení, no es obra nuestra. Y por “nuestra” me refiero a los Houthis, también conocido como partido Ansarallah.
*
Los miembros de Ansarallah fueron parte del proceso democrático. Enviamos a una delegación a la CDN [Conferencia de Diálogo Nacional] para que nuestras voces y la de las personas que representamos fuesen escuchadas.

Para entender el movimiento Ansarallah es necesario entender de dónde venimos.

Durante décadas nuestro pueblo ha sido reprimido por el partido Al Islah en nombre del sectarismo.

Nuestra fe, el Islam Zaidi, fue vilipendiado, nuestras tradiciones ridiculizadas bajo la influencia de esta facción de patrocinio saudí. Llegamos a la CDN para asegurarnos de que Yemen regresara a sus principios republicanos de libertad y justicia social. Lo hicimos de buena fe. E incluso después de que dos de nuestros miembros fueron asesinados, se llevaron adelante las negociaciones, nos negamos a darle a los elementos criminales dentro de Yemen la satisfacción de hacer descarrilar el proceso de transición.

Otra cosa de la que nunca hablamos es de que fue [el ex presidente Abed Rabbo Mansour] Hadi quien se negó a aplicar las resoluciones de la CDN. Cuando llamamos al gobierno de Saná a cumplir su mandato lo hicimos porque los miembros del gabinete estaban apartándose del rumbo que el pueblo había establecido. Hadi estaba pervirtiendo la transición de poder, tratando de establecerse como un nuevo déspota sobre Yemen.

Su mandato presidencial sería de dos años. Se suponía que iba a entregar las riendas del poder y organizar unas nuevas elecciones presidenciales en febrero de 2014. Y aunque la CDN llegó a una conclusión en enero de 2014, Hadi no hizo ningún intento de organizar los comicios. ¿Le suena esto a democracia? ¿O suena como un hombre que trata de establecer una nueva oligarquía política sobre Yemen?

Y a pesar de que los miembros del CCG [Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo] decidieron ampliar el mandato de Hadi bajo la iniciativa para la transición en el poder mediada por el GCC, el mandato popular de Hadi ya no era válido. Cualquiera que haya seguido los acontecimientos en Yemen sabe que las potencias extranjeras – principalmente Arabia Saudí – han estado entrometiéndose en los asuntos internos de Yemen, tratando de ejercer control político e institucional sobre el país para poder seguir teniendo el control.

Yemen estaba en crisis mucho antes de que Ansarullah entrara en escena. Hadi nunca hizo ningún esfuerzo para hacer frente a cualquiera de los problemas de Yemen. Si algo ha hecho, ha sido hundir a Yemen aún más en la deuda y la pobreza al permitir que sus ministros, colaboradores y familiares estafen millones de dólares. ¿Dónde está el dinero de la ayuda que la comunidad internacional entregó para Yemen? ¿Dónde ha ido el dinero? ¡Nadie parece estar demasiado preocupado por eso!

Ahora, cuando Ansarallah negoció un acuerdo con Hadi con miras a regresar a Yemen al camino, ¿qué hizo Hadi? ¡Dimitió! Voluntariamente y deforma pública decidió abandonar sus responsabilidades y crear un vacío de poder y un vacío institucional.

Tuvimos que recoger los pedazos… Todos sabemos lo que pasó después.

En cuanto a [el ex presidente] Ali Abdullah Saleh, se le dio inmunidad en virtud del acuerdo con el CCG, bajo la supervisión de las Naciones Unidas. También se le prohibió viajar, así que no tenía más remedio que quedarse en Yemen. Por otra parte, culpar a Ansarallah por los errores de Saleh es absurdo… Nunca fuimos parte del antiguo régimen, fuimos oprimidos bajo el antiguo régimen. Hadi, sin embargo, era un miembro del antiguo régimen – un miembro de muy alto rango en el que, ya que fue vicepresidente durante más de una década.

Ahora volviendo a su pregunta: Condenamos esta guerra llevada a cabo por Arabia Saudita y la coalición árabe contra Yemen. Esta guerra es ilegal e ilegítima. Los civiles están siendo asesinados en nombre del imperialismo Saudí y la comunidad internacional no está diciendo nada. Sólo Rusia e Irán se han manifestado en contra de esta guerra.

¿Dónde está ahora el CSNU [Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas]?

El pueblo de Yemen está sufriendo enormemente. Los ataques aéreos saudíes se han dirigido y están dirigiéndose hacia la infraestructura del país – militares, centrales eléctricas, estaciones de servicio, almacenes de alimentos y las instalaciones de agua.

La semana pasada los saudíes destruyeron una lechería y una fábrica de cemento. Esto llevó a la muerte a docenas de trabajadores inocentes y desarmados. ¿Cómo puede ser eso legítimo? ¿Cómo es que esto ayuda a la democracia?

¿Se supone que creamos que una coalición de monarquías árabes, respaldada por brutales autocracias, quieran establecer la democracia en Yemen? ¿Es eso lo que el público está dispuesto a aceptar como verdad?

¿Qué pasa con los presos de Al Qaeda a los que los sauditas ayudaron a escapar? En Saada, una prisión fue impactada por un avión de combate y 130 militantes terroristas escaparon. ¿Fue esto un error o un movimiento táctico? ¿No están declarando que tienen apoyo por parte de la inteligencia de los Estados Unidos para saber cuáles son los objetivos a atacar? Cientos de mis compatriotas han muerto. Niños han quedado huérfanos, las mujeres han quedado viudas, y de alguna manera los saudíes, los agresores, están responsabilizando de esto a Ansarallah? ¿¿Cómo? Arabia Saudita es el agresor, Arabia Saudita decidió utilizar su poder militar, ya que no quiere ver a un Yemen independiente y libre.

La dictadura más represiva y violenta del mundo está librando una guerra ilegal contra la nación más pobre de la Península Arábiga, y los EE.UU., la UE y la ONU observan – incluso apoyan

MPN: ¿Cree que la comunidad internacional no está haciendo lo suficiente en términos de ayuda de emergencia y asistencia humanitaria? Quiero decir, se ha informado de que los esfuerzos de Omán por introducir raciones de alimentos en Yemen fueron bloqueados por los saudíes. ¿Qué piensa usted de esto?

HB: ¡No! Cuando Rusia pidió un alto el fuego para permitir que la ayuda humanitaria entrara en Yemen, ¿qué pidió Riyad Yassin? ¡Más bombardeos! Este autoproclamado canciller yemení pidió más muerte y más destrucción. ¿Qué está haciendo el mundo? ¡Nada!

Cuando usted tiene al Premio Nobel de la Paz de 2011 Tawakkul Karman apoyando la guerra de Arabia Saudita sobre Yemen, entonces necesita preguntarse ¿qué tan bajo ha caído el mundo?

Los dobles raseros y la hipocresía que vemos en juego aquí son profundamente repugnantes. ¡El derecho internacional sigue siendo el arma del fuerte! Este es el mensaje de las potencias mundiales están enviando a la gente. Pero Yemen no cederá. Yemen seguirá siendo independiente. El pueblo de Yemen ha resistido la opresión a través del tiempo y vamos a prevalecer.

La gente en Adén y otras áreas de Yemen se están quedando sin comida y agua. Los suministros de medicina se están agotando y los heridos se están acumulando.

Arabia Saudita está llevando a cabo un bloqueo contra Yemen. Incluso apuntaron al consulado ruso e impidieron a Rusia evacuar a sus diplomáticos de Adén… Una vez más, esta es una clara violación del derecho internacional y en realidad un acto de guerra contra Rusia. Y aunque Rusia fue capaz finalmente de evacuar a su gente, Arabia Saudita mostró sus verdaderos colores. Y sin embargo, nadie está diciendo algo.

MTN: Yemen ya era un país en medio de una crisis humanitaria antes de que comenzara la guerra. ¿Y ahora qué? ¿Cómo puede Yemen superar estos tiempos difíciles?

HB: Las potencias extranjeras necesitan dejar Yemen para el pueblo yemení. Los yemeníes tienen derecho a decidir su propio destino y labrarse su propio camino. Por supuesto vamos a necesitar ayuda y asistencia, pero no queremos tutela extranjera. Nosotros no queremos ser una colonia.

Los yemeníes entienden que estamos bajo una invasión extranjera y muchos se han unido a Ansarallah en esta lucha.

MPN: Me gustaría hablar ahora sobre el riesgo de radicalización. Al-Qaeda tomó el control de la base militar de Mukalla y liberó a unos 300 presos a principios de esta semana [03 de abril 2015]. ¿Está de acuerdo con Abdel Bari Atwan, prominente analista político, cuando dice que al-Qaida es la mayor amenaza de Yemen?

HB: Al-Qaida es un problema muy grande. Y aquí no estoy de acuerdo con la ex ministro Mashhour. Decir que Yemen no tiene un problema de terrorismo es completamente ridículo. No creo que nadie en el mundo puede negar que Al Qaeda es una amenaza no solo para la seguridad nacional de Yemen, sino para el mundo.

Ya elementos terroristas protagonizaron fugas de las prisiones en Yemen, en Sadda [una provincia del norte] y en Hadramaut [una provincia suroriental].

Al-Qaeda Yemen, también conocido como AQPA [Al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga], está utilizando la situación a su favor, y a no ser que lo detengamos seguirá ganando más posiciones en Yemen.

El líder de AQPA en Arabia Saudita, Khaled Batarfi, un oficial de alto rando de AQPA , fue uno de los presos que lograron escapar en Mukalla a principios de la semana pasada.

Y si los saudíes dicen que sólo están atacando a Ansarallah, ¿por qué sus aviones están disparando a los refugiados en Hajjah? ¿Qué respuesta hay a estas preguntas?

¿Qué pasa con aquellos elementos dentro del partido al-Islah que sabemos tienen vínculos con al-Qaida? ¿Qué pasa con aquellos documentos que encontramos en la oficina de Hadi que demuestran que los fondos fueron transferidos a los líderes tribales que sabemos están en connivencia con AQPA? ¿Alguien está haciendo estas preguntas? ¡Para qué estamos!

Pero no nos hacemos ilusiones en cuanto a lo que hará la comunidad internacional. Esta hará lo de siempre – condenar desde la distancia mientras que los civiles mueren. Hemos visto lo que pasó en Afganistán, Siria y Palestina. Sabemos que las potencias mundiales sólo responden al llamado del dinero y el petróleo.

Sabemos que la guerra de Arabia Saudita en Yemen es para obtener el control sobre Bab Al Mandeb [una sección crítica de la ruta mundial del petróleo] y nuestros recursos naturales.

Los saudíes ya han robado parte de las tierras de Yemen. Quieren tomar más.

La verdadera pregunta que se debería hacer es, ¿cuánto tiempo las naciones del mundo permitirán a sus líderes llevar a cabo guerras en su nombre?

Cuando vemos a los llamados “funcionarios de Estado” como Hadi, Mashhour, Yassin y Karman llamando a la guerra contra su pueblo desde la distancia, digo traición. Cuando veo a los poderes extranjeros bombardean mi país desde el aire, digo invasión. Cuando veo a mis compañeros yemeníes morir bajo las bombas extranjeras, ¡digo asesinato!

¿Usted que dirá?



*mintpressnews/204191/*


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (11 Abr 2015)

Veo que ha provocado debate mi pregunta, pero no respuesta:

¿Qué tropa expedicionaria de tierra puede enviar Arabia a Yemen para tomar Sanah?
No digo los que bombardearan desde lejos, sino los que se van a quedar en los blocaos de la ruta de suminstros, los que van a ir ocupando casa por casa.

Los saudíes son unos acomodados porqueyolovalguistas, que como dije si eligen la carrera militar es en plan aventura glamourosa.

Si la tropa es mercenaria, es muy posible que se vuelva contra ellos, por chií o yihadista.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 Abr 2015)

Quién apoya a quien en Yemen, según The Economist.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (11 Abr 2015)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Quién apoya a quien en Yemen, según The Economist.



Te falta la flecha a los de la bandera negra (IS)...
EE.UU, BretaÃ±a, Francia y Jordania rechazan solicitud siria de incluir al EI en la lista de sanciones del CS | La Agencia Ãrabe Siria de Noticias
...
Nada que no supiésemos ya, pero bueno como faltaba ya completo yo el dato.
8:


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2015)

Informan de combates cerca de la ciudad saudí de Najran.
https://twitter.com/AlArabiya_Eng


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Abr 2015)

Parece ser que los Houthis están amasando tropas frente a la frontera saudí, y habrían estallado los primeros enfrentamientos... en territorio saudí, más concretamente, en la ciudad de Najrán.

Parece un gran acontecimiento, en caso de que se confirme...

Al Arabiya English ‏@AlArabiya_Eng 5m5 minutes ago

#BREAKING Asiri: Houthi militias are amassing close to the Saudi-Yemeni border

_Tahtakuşlartahtakus 13 Minhai by 13 minutos
#last minute
Saudi Arabian city of Najran between Saudi soldiers with the Houthis are fierce conflicts of started.
(alarabiya_eng)_ (Traducción chapucera)

Al Arabiya English ‏@AlArabiya_Eng 2m2 minutes ago

#BREAKING: Asiri: clashes reported near the Saudi city of Najran


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Parece ser que los Houthis están amasando tropas frente a la frontera saudí, y habrían estallado los primeros enfrentamientos... en territorio saudí, más concretamente, en la ciudad de Najrán.
> 
> Parece un gran acontecimiento, en caso de que se confirme...
> 
> ...



Eso está a 116 kms dentro de territorio saudí.


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Abr 2015)

https://www.google.es/maps/place/Na...2!3m1!1s0x15feeb07c88f9155:0xd1a779128894f485

Está en la frontera...

En otro orden de cosas, Emiratos Árabes Unidos ha amenazado a Pakistán con hacerle pagar un "alto precio" por su neutralidad en el conflicto de Yemen.

Básicamente le están diciendo, si tu no das carne humana pakistaní para la invasión, olvídate de nuestro petróleo a precios reducidos...

UAE warns Pakistan of &lsquo;heavy price for ambiguous stand&rsquo; on Yemen - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Abr 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> https://www.google.es/maps/place/Na...2!3m1!1s0x15feeb07c88f9155:0xd1a779128894f485
> 
> Está en la frontera...
> 
> ...



Cierto, un fallo de Google Earth... que pidan soldados a los punyabies es signo que ellos no tienen.


----------



## jerjes (11 Abr 2015)

La actitud entre Arabia Saudi e Iran sobre Yemén ha alcanzado un nivel mas q peligroso cuando el 9 de abril el portavoz del ejercito saudi advirtio: Los barcos iranies tienen derecho a estar en aguas internacionales pero no se le permitirá entrar en aguas territoriales yemenis".

Esta fué la chulesca replica de Riad ante la decision de Iran de desplegar la flotilla 34 de su marina de guerra,q consiste en el destructor Alborz y el buque de guerra portahelicopteros Bushehr, en el Golfo de Aden frente a la costa del Yemén.








El general arabe afirmó q Iran no habia evacuado a ninguno de sus ciudadanos en Yemen porque segun él, "todos están involucrados en entrenar y armar a los huthis"..Este arabe sionista parece olvidar q los huthis son los dueños de su tierra y ellos son los q están invandiendola.

Los saudies tras lanzar su ofensiva aerea a finales de marzo para destruir todas las infraestructuras del pais, contra según ellos los "rebeldes" apoyados por Iran y las fuerzas leales del ex presidente Saleh,toman el control del espacio aereo para impedir el desembarco de suministros iranies transportados por aire..

A los vuelos rusos tambien se les ha impedido aterrizar en Yemen.El general arabe emitio una amenaza mas contundente," a los iranies q permanezcan en el Yemen correran la misma suerte q los huthis y sus partidarios". Esto implica q los iranies de la Guardia Revolucionaria no pueden abandonar Yemén y están amenazados de muerte si son apresados

Teheran decidio enviar su fuerza naval mas eficaz al Golfo de Adén cuando se dió cuenta de q Riad no retroceria en Yemen. El porta helicopteros Bushehr realizó su primer viaje a Port Sudan en 1012 y es un buque de 13.000T, transporta 12 helicopteros de ataque irani una tripulacion de 200 personas, tiene un alcance de 8000 millas nauticas q le permitirá llegar hasta EE.UU. Hay 5 puntos de aterrizaje en su cubierta, así como misiles antiaereos SM-1 y SAM y cañones antiaereos de 40mm Fath-40.

Si Teheran ordena a este buque q navegue en aguas territoriales yemenies sus armas y misiles podrian tener accion suficiente como atacar objetivos en Arabia Saudi q podria justificarse, q el presidente yemeni Haidi habia recibido asilo en Arabia Saudi.

El apoyo de Obama a la intervencion de Arabia Saudi en apoyo del Presidente Hadi,ha sido calculado para mantener a Iran bajo control.

El Secretario adjunto de EE.UU llegó a Riad y declaró, "Arabia Saudi está enviando un fuerte mensaje a los huzies y aliados diciendo q no pueden invadir Yemen por la fuerza. Hemos acelerado las entregas de armas y hemos planificado una celula de planificacion con frente en el centro de operaciones de Arabia".

Le estaba advirtiendo a Iran q no cometiera errores y asumir q sus acuerdos con Washington no incluyen licencia para agredir a Arabia Saudi.La Fuerza aerea de EE.UU habia iniciado una mision de reabastecimiento en vuelo " para la mision liderada por los saudies consistentes en ataques aereos contra los "rebeldes" chiitas Huthi en Yemen. Un avion estadounidense KC-135 Stratotanker reabasteció a un F-15 Eagle saudi y a un F-16 de los Emiratos Arabes.

A principio de semana los buques de guerra egipcios e iranies, intercambiaron disparos en su lucha por el control de Bad el Mandeb. El episodio terminó con los iranies recibiendo ordenes desde Teheran de romper el contacto y distanciarse de los egipcios. Es decir lo q diriamos en palabras llanas salir de alli por pies.

El comandante de la Armada iraní almirante Sayyari mas tarde negó informes q aparecieron en los medios de comunicacion en los q se decia q los egipcios habian puesto a los iranies en fuga y a abandonar el Golfo de Aden.

Todo esto ha alarmado a Occidente, como q las flotas de EE.UU,Francia y Gran Bretaña mantengan una presencia naval en el Golfo. No se sabe bien si con intenciones pacifistas o en ayuda de sus aliados egipcios.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 Abr 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> https://www.google.es/maps/place/Na...2!3m1!1s0x15feeb07c88f9155:0xd1a779128894f485
> 
> Está en la frontera...
> 
> ...



Pakistán tiene un 20% de se población de religión musulmana chiita. Tiene una enorme frontera común con Irán. Tiene un serio conflicto con su vecino La India. Ya está bastante ocupado con su propia insurgencia talibana. Muy suicida tendría que ser su gobierno para buscarse más problemas de los que ya tiene.


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, Emiratos Árabes Unidos ha amenazado a Pakistán con hacerle pagar un "alto precio" por su neutralidad en el conflicto de Yemen.
> 
> Básicamente le están diciendo, si tu no das carne humana pakistaní para la invasión, olvídate de nuestro petróleo a precios reducidos...



*
Por eso mismo, Irán ha mejorado la "oferta" del producto. *


----------



## Total War (12 Abr 2015)

SAUDI SOLIDERS KILLED BY HOUTHIS
PressTV-3 Saudi soldiers killed near Yemen border

SAUDIS ESCALATE AIRSTRIKES IN YEMEN
Clashes rage in Yemeni south as aid trickles into Sanaa - Al Jazeera English

IRANIAN OFFICERS CAPTURED IN YEMEN
Yemeni militiamen say captured two Iranian officers in Aden

IRAN INVITED TO RUSSIAN TRADING BLOC
PressTV-Russia invites Iran to join key bloc

UAE CRITICISES PAKISTANI NEUTRALITY
UAE lambasts Pakistan on Yemen resolution - The Economic Times

gunfight on the border
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOKD0zPknU4


----------



## Sentencia75 (12 Abr 2015)

Según medios iranís los yemenis han causado decenas de bajas de Arabia Saudí.

PressTV-'Tens of Saudi soldiers killed near Yemen'


Tens of Saudi soldiers have been killed and a number of others have been captured during a retaliatory attack by tribal forces on a military site near the Yemeni border, sources say.

According to Yemeni reports, members of the Takhya tribe launched a surprise attack on a Saudi military base near the northern city of Sa’ada on Sunday.

The attack was reportedly launched in retaliation for repeated Saudi aerial attacks on the positions of the tribe and the slaughter of its members.

On Friday, three Saudi soldiers were killed and two others injured during clashes near the Yemeni border.

The troopers were killed in a rocket attack by Houthi fighters in the southern Najran Province.

On April 3, two Saudi soldiers were killed during a border shootout between Saudi troopers and popular committees loyal to the Ansarullah fighters, a day after a Saudi soldier lost his life and 10 others sustained injuries in a similar exchange of fire across the Yemeni border.

Meanwhile, at least 15 people were killed in an early Sunday Saudi airstrike on a village in Yemen’s Taizz Province.

The exact number of casualties from the raid was not immediately available but Arabic media sources said that rescue teams have recovered 15 bodies from debris following the airstrikes in ad-Dahirah, a town in the southwestern Taizz Province.

The Saudi airstrikes on the impoverished country have entered their 18th day.

Hundreds of civilians, including women and children, have been killed and thousands more wounded in the Saudi airborne attacks against Yemen

Saudi Arabia’s air campaign against Yemen started on March 26 without a UN mandate in a bid to restore power to Yemen’s former president, Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, a close ally of Riyadh.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2015 at 04:54 ----------

Otra noticia, esta en español.

Combatientes tribales yemenÃ­es controlan una base militar saudÃ­ HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Los combatientes de la tribu yemení Tajiya han tomado el control de una base militar saudí en las fronteras de su país con Arabia Saudí.

"Los miembros de Tajiya han tomado el control de la base militar saudí Al-Menareh, ubicada en la ciudad de Baqem, provincia de Saada (norte)", han informado este domingo los medios locales.

"Los combatientes tribales yemeníes además de confiscar gran cantidad de armas pertenecientes a los militares saudíes que han huido del lugar de los hechos, han matado a 18 de ellos", han añadido la fuente.

Aviones saudíes bombardean su territorio para recuperar la base
Un avión de combate de Arabia Saudí



Ante el avance de las fuerzas tribales, los aviones de combate del régimen saudí han lanzado misiles contra su base ocupada en un intento por recuperarla, ha anunciado la agencia yemení Sabanews.

Hasta el momento, no hay reportes sobre posibles víctimas mortales o heridos en el bombardeo saudí.

Mueren otros 3 soldados saudíes cerca de la frontera de Yemen

Unos tres soldados saudíes perdieron la vida como consecuencia de cruentos enfrentamientos entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Arabia Saudí y los miembros del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá en la región saudí de Akamah, situada en la provincia suroccidental de Nayran y en la cercanía de la frontera de Yemen.
Soldados saudíes



El 3 de abril, otros dos soldados saudíes fallecieron durante un intercambio de fuego entre guardias fronterizos saudíes e integrantes de Ansarolá en las regiones de Asir y Nayran, ambas en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

Más de 1200 ataques aéreos saudíes contra Yemen

Desde el inicio de la agresión saudí y sus aliados contra Yemen, Riad ha lanzado más de 1200 ofensivas aéreas contra Yemen, así aseguró el portavoz militar saudí, el brigadier Ahmad al-Asiri 

Desde que comenzara la ofensiva saudí contra Yemen, las agresiones aéreas perpetradas por el régimen de Al Saud han provocado la muerte de más de mil personas, incluidos 200 niños, indicó el viernes un portavoz de las Fuerzas Armadas yemeníes que luchan junto al movimiento popular Ansarolá.


----------



## cobasy (12 Abr 2015)

Seis mapas que ayudarÃ¡n a entender mejor la situaciÃ³n actual en Yemen - RT


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2015)

El gobierno de Estados Unidos ha sido demandado por el abandono de sus ciudadanos en Yemen, donde, hasta 4000 estadounidenses están varados. Funcionarios del Pentágono afirman una evacuación sería demasiado peligrosa para el personal militar llevarla a cabo.

Sanaa-tized? Rights groups sue State Dept for refusing to evacuate 1,000s of Americans from Yemen â€” RT USA


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2015)

Los ataques aéreos saudíes contra Yemen llegan al decimoctavo día 

En el último ataque, aviones saudíes han atacado una zona residencial en la ciudad suroccidental de Taizz, dejando a casi una docena de muertos y 20 heridos. La mayoría de las víctimas del ataque son niños. Anteriormente, aviones saudíes se dirigieron al centro de la ciudad de Amran, matando tres personas allí. Así mismo bombardearon diferentes partes de la provincia de Saada, matando otros cuatro:

Imágenes de las consecuencias en Taizz: 
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=b03631aad990" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jikme (12 Abr 2015)

Viendo la incapacidad de los saudis para detener los avances de los houtis y de proteger sus propias fronteras de unas tribus follacabras me pregunto que harían si les invadiera Irán. Que sería de ellos de no tener a USA detrás.


----------



## Le Truhan (12 Abr 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Pakistán tiene un 20% de se población de religión musulmana chiita. Tiene una enorme frontera común con Irán. Tiene un serio conflicto con su vecino La India. Ya está bastante ocupado con su propia insurgencia talibana. Muy suicida tendría que ser su gobierno para buscarse más problemas de los que ya tiene.



Es un tema muy interesante, y más con los comentarios, hay verdadero terror a que deporten a los pakistanies de la Peninsula Arabiga sino se comportan como buenos esclavos, verdaderamente triste que un país pobre pero con muchisima población como Pakistán sea tratado de esa manera.


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Abr 2015)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Es un tema muy interesante, y más con los comentarios, hay verdadero terror a que deporten a los pakistanies de la Peninsula Arabiga sino se comportan como buenos esclavos, verdaderamente triste que un país pobre pero con muchisima población como Pakistán sea tratado de esa manera.



He conocido a pakis en España, y os aseguro que son muy buena gente. Pero buena de verdad. Educados, trabajadores, correctos, inteligentes.


----------



## Alcazar (12 Abr 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> He conocido a pakis en España, y os aseguro que son muy buena gente. Pero buena de verdad. Educados, trabajadores, correctos, inteligentes.



Pero son de religión musulmana y, en Google trends, lideran las búsquedas en para filias tales como zoofilia y pedofilia....


----------



## Le Truhan (12 Abr 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> He conocido a pakis en España, y os aseguro que son muy buena gente. Pero buena de verdad. Educados, trabajadores, correctos, inteligentes.



Tengo una posición ambigua ante esa gente, pero si quiero su desarrollo porque lo tienen todo para ser un país rico, población, enclave, estratégica zona, todo.


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2015)

La Armada rusa evacuó a 308 personas de Yemen:


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Joder hombre yo vivo en Caracas no me vengas con propaganda ese que mencionas fue el mas seguro proveedor de petroleo de USA desde el primer día de su régimen hasta que murió podrido en Cuba, de hecho el cayo por varios días y USA no hizo absolutamente nada por apoyar el régimen de transición que duro 48 horas en el 2002.
> 
> Una cosa es lo que se decía y otra es la que se hacia actualmente el régimen bolibanano es el principal proveedor de recursos energéticos a USA por eso los gringos están mas tranquilos que los otros países porque ellos tienen el país con las mayores reservas de petroleo justo al frente que por cierto vende el petroleo mas barato que todos los demás países del medio oriente y el costo de traslado a USA es mucho menor.
> 
> ...



Puntualicemos...

Primero... Chávez recibió una herencia en Venezuela, a partir de ahí sería discutible si hizo más o menos por salirse de la opresión del Tio Sam; pero ya lo expliqué anteriormente, entrar en la órbita de EE.UU. es fácil, muy sencillo, salirse es casi imposible, muy complejo... para mirar basta ver a toda una potencia como Alemania, mira lo acontecido hasta ahora con esa nación... 

Segundo y muy importante, esta situación mundial viene de lejos de demasiado lejos... no es una guerra entre arabes o judios o europeos o rusos... eso es un error... es una guerra entre la esfera anglosajona del mundo y hoy Rusia, pero no menos China... tiene sus cimientos más recientes en la crisis global financiera que se desató con toda su amplitud a partir de 2008, recordemos como por entonces se ofreció a EE.UU. cambiar su dolar-petroleo por una cesta de monedas... el Tio Sam a sabiendas de que eso acababa con su hegemonía mundial rechazó dicho acuerdo y desde entonces se ha montado una gran guerra a nivel económico, ES ESTA, la que importa, la que va a decidir QUIEN saldrá ganando y quien perdiendo...

Tercero... EE.UU. y Rusia no van (salvo cataclismo de proporciones bíblicas) a entrar en guerra, no pueden, sería mutua destrucción asegurada y eso no tiene sentido... eso no quiere decir que no estén en guerra constante y determinante... EE.UU. quebró con el asunto de Vietnam, teniendo que renunciar a Bretton-Woods, no lo olvidemos, de aquél desastre aprendió algo bien importante y es que la economía lo es todo... la URSS no lo olvidemos quebró tras lo de Afganistan, lo que la ha traído hasta aquí... ambos acontecimientos han hecho saber a ambas potencias que cualquier guerra, CUALQUIERA, se gana o se pierde en el terreno ECONÓMICO...

Cuarto... Los HUEVOS en una guerra son cosa de estúpidos... los inteligentes utilizan el sentido común y la inteligencia... en estos momentos Rusia es el mayor agresor, el que está ganando la guerra y el que sin prisa pero sin pausa golpea una y otra vez el melón del Tio Sam, sin que éste sea capaz de responder... salvo afrentas sin valor alguno, como lo de los Humvees de Ucrania... las primaveras de colores intentan desgastar a Rusia desde la periferia, pero hasta ahora, como en el caso de Ucrania, las cosas se están volviendo contra sus promotores, al punto de que hoy por hoy, EE.UU. en Ucrania tendría que hacer una fuerte inversión si quiere mantener un mínino de oportunidades en la situación en la que se encuentra... por supuesto no la hará, no anda sobrada de recursos... lo de Siria es un drama de mayor dimensión, bastante mayor... el Tio Sam ha perdido toda su credibilidad a nivel de sus aliados en la región, tanto Arabia, como no menos Turquía habían apostado todo a la caída de Assad y esa apuesta contaba sin duda alguna con la aceptación y apoyo del Tio Sam, sin él no se hubiesen atrevido ni a mover un dedo... ¿dónde está el apoyo del Tio Sam?... la realidad es que está teniendo que buscar subterfugios estúpidos para ayudar y aún así lo hace de modo tan parco y comedido que IMPRESIONA...

Quinto... Lo de Yemen... una afrenta más a los aliados de EE.UU. en la zona... pero especialmente a EE.UU. al que le han colado un nuevo desastre que resolver... pero no es el único... los destrozos en las filas del Tio Sam hoy por hoy se cuentan a niveles jamás vistos... Cuba, Irán, ahora Sudamérica se sube por las paredes con lo de Venezuela... ya no digamos lo acontecido entre Alemania y Francia, con Rusia y lo de Ucrania... en el frente interno el Tio Sam tiene a gente como McCain echando espumarrajos por la boca y ciertamente lo entiendo, pues la política de EE.UU. en estos momentos es de poner el culo, una y otra vez, no dan una a derechas, cada vez que intentan algo sale mal o peor... un desastre... y siendo todo esto malo, no es lo peor... lo peor es la constante AGRESION chino-rusa-india-brasileña y donde van sumando adeptos, aceptando intercambios comerciales en los que el dolar deja de participar... y cuidado, por ahora las pérdidas son muchas, pero en Siria se juegan su posición en Oriente Medio, al punto de que si eso sale mal, EE.UU. puede ser lanzado no sólo de la zona, sino lo que es más importante del CONTROL de una de las rutas comerciales más vitales del planeta y que China y en no menos medida Rusia están intentando impulsar, la ruta de la seda...

Es un tema denso, daría para escribir libros... habría que continuar este texto más ampliamente...

Por ejemplo haciendo mención a la importancia del caballo de troya que la antigua URSS dejó en occidente, los gasoductos... y como la caída de Nabuco y el South Stream son el verdadero punto de inflexión de lo que acontece en gran medida en Siria... FINANCIAR esas tuberías precisa varias importantes bases, sin las cuales jamás nadie pondrá un euro para su realización, entre ellas:

- Capital, capacitación, gas, rutas... esto es lo que cualquier producto requeriría... pero este requiere además:

GARANTIAS SOBRE LAS RUTAS DE PASO...

Y es este el problema más importante... Rusia tiene la capacidad de garantizar todas esas necesidades y por tanto tiene financiación...

EE.UU no tiene mucho de esos recursos, por ejemplo, no dispone del gas, ni de las rutas... eso sí, una vez exista todo en el terreno, EE.UU. tiene la capacidad para garantizar su uso, y COBRAR POR ELLO... que es lo que ha hecho de siempre el imperio anglosajón, GESTIONAR LAS RUTAS COMERCIALES...

Motivo este último por el cual están también en un fuerte conflicto con China, que más temprano que tarde reventará...

Es un tocho largo y demasiado extenso, pero incompleto... habría que extenderse mucho más ampliamente, espero que se entienda minimamente...

EDITO...

Por cierto, lo de Libia fue una enorme cagada del Tio Sam... y lo fue pues regaló casi un par de años a Rusia para seguir sus preparativos para lo que se le venía encima; algunos ya advertimos a partir del 2008, que la guerra económica que se venía encima tenía varios puntos, eran por ese orden lo de Irak, Siria, Irán; pero yo jamás hubiese apostado nada por Libia, país que aunque era algo contestatario no era realmente importante, estaba demasiado aislado y aún cuando suponía una afrenta en ciertos rubros, lo era más para la esfera francófona, que para los anglosajones... y ahí radica CREO YO el asunto de Libia, que iniciaron los franceses y al que se vieron arrastrados, creo yo, los anglosajones... en todo caso en el orden de prioridades del Tio Sam, Libia no era un asunto tan importante y vital como lo era Siria... ¿por qué iniciaron el conflicto ahí?...

Pudiera darse la creencia, en el tema libio, que tanto rusos como chinos hicieron morder el anzuelo al Tio Sam, de que apoyarían a Gadafi, de hecho tanto unos como otros en principio enviaron barcos a la zona, lo cual era indicativo que no se quedarían de brazos cruzados... esto es especular, simplemente no sabemos exactamente qué es lo que realmente pasó... pero si Rusia llega a apoyar a Gadafi, en una distancia tan enorme, sin puertos de apoyo para llevar las diferentes necesidades que se precisarían para llevar a cabo semejante operación, sin casi ningún tipo de logística básica... hubiese sido un suicidio en lo económico para Rusia... basta ver el apoyo tan limitado que da a la resistencia Ucraniana y ahí ese apoyo lo puede llevar a cabo sin limitación alguna... con lo cual cabe preguntarse:

¿Por qué el Tio Sam se metió en lo de Libia?... todo es ciertamente especulación..

Lo de Libia, más temprano que tarde era obvio que se llevaría a efecto... pero hacerlo antes de lo de Siria no tenía sentido... 

No, no fue una bajada de pantalones de Rusia, fue una ENORME CAGADA del Tio Sam... otra más...


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (13 Abr 2015)

Según mi opinión…………..
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Después del ataque deliberado contra la embajada rusa por parte de los aliados, Rusia ordeno que se derribara cualquier avión que operase en el área de evacuación de ciudadanos civiles occidentales, sin importar la nacionalidad de estos, de momento ya han caído un avión norteamericano y tres aviones sauditas a la sazón norteamericanos, los pilotos fueron hechos prisioneros y entregados a los militares rusos que junto a los civiles volaron a Rusia, al piloto norteamericano hubo que protegerlo, no de los rusos sino de los propios civiles norteamericanos, cinco mujeres echas fieras trataron de matarlo pues los bombardeos casi las matan a ellas y a sus hijos, llamándole traidor a Norteamérica y acusándolo de estar no a las ordenes del pueblo norteamericano sino de los déspotas que están detrás de la depredación de Yemen.

Los folla cabras del Yemen serán armados no solo con armas de mano, sino con misiles por parte de los iraníes, si los norteamericanos piensan que esta vez van a hacer lo mismo que Irak están equivocados, los iraníes están fabricando una adaptación del misil anti-buque para que sea tierra-aire, y como dice el ministro de la guerra iraní “si para derribar un avión enemigo hay que lanzar 100 misiles, se lanzan, las fabricas están a tope y sacamos 2000 misiles diarios”. 

No engañarse, lo que hay detrás de esta guerra es el gas que Yemen quiere exporta a india y china, gas que necesita USA pues los inviernos prometen ser cada vez mas fríos.


----------



## explorador (13 Abr 2015)

LIVE Yemen army spokesman: In coming days, you will hear of our response to attacks

Portavoz del ejército Yemen vivo: en próximos días, usted oirá de nuestra respuesta a los ataques


Press TV ‏@PressTV 13 minHace 13 minutos 
LIVE Yemen army spokesman: Saudi aid to ISIL is evident to the world

Portavoz del ejército Yemen vivo: Arabia Saudita ayuda a ISIL es evidente en el mundo

Yemen army spokesman: Even though America is with them, God is with us

Portavoz del ejército de Yemen: aunque América está con ellos, Dios está con nosotros


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Que opresión del Tio Sam ni que madres :ouch:
> 
> Recibió un país con papel higiénico y lo dejo sin papel higiénico los izmierdistas se robaron todo dejaron a la población sin nada les quitaron hasta el papel sanitario
> 
> ...



Chavez lo que cogió es un país en quiebra... en realidad más que quebrado... ya por los años 80 me recordaban algunos conocidos lo peligroso que era salir con un reloj Casio en la muñeca, pues podías perderla... en los 80!!!!!... por aquellos tiempos aún Chávez estaba en la academía aprendiendo la instrucción... 

Venezuela... país maravilloso, con potencialidades inmensas... pero tragicamente bajo el yugo del Tio Sam... 

En cuanto al Tio Sam... desgraciadamente ya no es el que era... que le pregunten a McCain... la economía no les va nada bien...

Su problema con el dolar va a ser antológico como no consigan frenar los constantes ataques tanto de Rusia, como de China especialmente...

Esa es la verdadera guerra... esa es la que está perdiendo de modo muy notorio, frente a la que nada hace, ni nada parece ser capaz de oponer...

Cuando vea al Tio Sam hacer lo que tú dices... te lo reconoceré... hoy por hoy EE.UU. está bajo shock... ¿qué está haciendo en Ucrania?... ¿qué hace en Siria?... 

Ya dice mucho que negocie con Irán, recordemos la afrenta que esta gente tuvo con su embajada... y no, EE.UU. nunca olvida, con lo cual esa bajada de pantalones, junto a lo acontecido con Cuba... JO... DER... lo de Cuba, ni se lo hubiesen imaginado los más viejos del lugar...

Esa es la realidad... hoy... 

Milosevic es pasado...

Assad es presente...

Es así de simple... y así de evidente...


----------



## ComunidadSakerLatam (13 Abr 2015)

*Entrevista a Hussain al-Bukhaiti vocero de los Houthi*

Entrevista a Hussain al-Bukhaiti vocero de los Houthi

https://vineyardsakerlatam.wordpres...del-vocero-de-los-houthi-hussain-al-bukhaiti/


----------



## vil. (13 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> ..
> 
> Repito algo es lo que se hace otro es lo que se dice, España es mucho menos dependiente de USA.
> 
> ...



No es el hilo de Venezuela...

Pero ciertamente estoy contigo en que una cosa es lo que se dice y otra muy diferente lo qué se hace...

Mira a Merkel dando lecciones a los griegos por poner un caso... y sin embargo el Tio Sam les espía impunemente... gran muestra de orgullo el alemán... una protesta creo que llegaron a lanzar... y ahí siguen...

En cuanto al Tio Sam... en lugar de pasear soldados por las repúblicas bálticas por qué nos los envía a luchar a Ucrania, ese país estaría encantado de recibir a esos marines y demás material, además por supuesto de sus aviones y demás material... ¿les has visto luchar allí?...

Ni les verás...

Y en Siria????... tampoco... ni les verás... 

Lo que va de antes a ahora... 

Basta la foto del Tio Sam saludando a Castro, bueno a su hermano, lo otro hubiese sido el no va más...

Y cuidado el desafío al que todavía no es capaz de poner ni siquiera imagen es ese de China haciéndose con sus rutas comerciales, ya con aviones y espacio aereo ya con islas artificiales...

Eso es hoy el mundo...


----------



## explorador (13 Abr 2015)

Lo puse en el hilo de Ucrania, pero envaja en este perfectamente, pues la realidad es el enfrentamiento USA vs Rusia, el resto son actores invitados


@ActualidadRT: ÚLTIMA HORA: Putin levanta prohibición del tránsito a Irán de sistemas antiaéreos rusos S-300 http://es.rt.com/3onm http://twitter.com/ActualidadRT/status/587592188286128129/photo/1


----------



## mazuste (13 Abr 2015)

La primeras tropas confirmadas, sobre el terreno,son las egipcias. 
Son fuerzas expedicionarias de la armada egipcia... en la isla de Mayyun.
https://twitter.com/Yemen411

Egipto ya anunció, que iba a enviar 48.000 tropas a Yemen:
https://twitter.com/Yemen411


----------



## jerjes (13 Abr 2015)

El Consulado ruso en Adén,fué atacado por los de la coalición según se ha informado este jueves pasado.El consul ruso dijo q no dejaron un cristal de las ventanas sano.Un avion ruso q intentaba el miercoles evacuar a civiles, fue desviado por los saudies hacia el Cairo, no permitiendo su aterrizaje en Sana.

Rusia ha expresado su rechazo a la campaña de bombardeos saudies y sus aliados.Durante esta aventura militar saudi orquestada por el Imperio del Caos,decenas de personas entre ellos 62 niños de acuerdo con UNICEF han perdido la vida y cientos han resultado heridos.

Putin ha autorizado ha derribar todos los aviones de EE.UU para proteger vidas de estadounidenses,Parece bastante extraño, pero lo cierto es q Rusia ordenó q cualquier avion q operase en el area de evacuacion de civiles occidentales sin importar su nacionalidad fuera derribado. Ya han caido tres aviones sauditas a la sazón norteamericanos.Los pilotos fueron hechos prisioneros y entregados a los militares rusos.Con ellos iban mujeres y niños de EE.UU q volaron hacia Rusia. Parece ser q al piloto norteamericano hubo q protegerlo no de los rusos,sino de los civiles justamente indignados, ya q el pilotopretendia asesinarlos a ellos y a sus hijos.

Por si fuera poco un avion de la fuerza aerea de Rusia voló el pasado martes a una distancia de 6m, de un avion espia norteamericano, cuando este supervisava las actividades de los militares rusos, en la parte occidental del pais en la region rusa de Kaliningrado.El caza ruso voló a su alrededor varias veces por lo q el norteamericano consideró mas prudente cambiar de rumbo.

Washington aumentó ayer su participacion en la campaña aerea liderada por los saudies entregando mas armento. El subsrcretario de Estado de EE.UU Blinken dijo q Washington, dijo q estaban entregando armamento y apoyando en materia de inteligenci a la coalicion.

Arabia Saudi está lanzando un fuerte mensaje a los huties,diciendo q no pueden hacerse del Yemen por la fuerza, porque para eso están ellos." dijo Blinken.

La violencia se inrementa en un Yemen en q aumentan las victimas civiles. Desde el pasado 26 de marzo q empezaron los ataques de esta coalicion contra pobres soldados q no tienen ni zapatos,han muerto mas de 2500 milicianois del movimiento arabe yemeni.


----------



## lobomalo (14 Abr 2015)

veremos si es cierto... ienso:

Príncipe saudí muerto durante bombardeos contra Yemen | Noticias | teleSUR

Príncipe saudí muerto durante bombardeos contra Yemen

Aunque Arabia Saudita intente ocultar el asesinato del príncipe saudí, el ministerio de Defensa yemení dio a conocer la noticia el pasado viernes. El príncipe Fayhd bin Turki bin abdul Aziz Al- Saud, perdió la vida la noche del pasado viernes luego de que el ministerio de Defensa informara el deceso tras los bombardeos de aviones Cazas por parte de Arabia Saudita contra Yemen, reseñó Hispan Tv. De acuerdo a declaraciones del ministerio de Defensa, el régimen saudita pretende ocultar la muerte del príncipe en un pueblo cercano a la frontera de Yemen, en el momento en que aviones cazas bombardeaban la nación árabe.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (14 Abr 2015)

lobomalo dijo:


> veremos si es cierto... ienso:
> 
> Príncipe saudí muerto durante bombardeos contra Yemen | Noticias | teleSUR
> 
> ...



hay miles de principes saudis.


----------



## lobomalo (14 Abr 2015)

salamandra20 dijo:


> hay miles de principes saudis.



coñoh ya lo se... ...

ahora no tengo tiempo para buscar las noticias en ingles pa´ver si hay algo... por que la nota de prensa en español no da fuentes...

y mas por que dudo que un principe saudi le de por jugar a la guerra en primera linea... 


...


----------



## Alan moore (14 Abr 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> He conocido a pakis en España, y os aseguro que son muy buena gente. Pero buena de verdad. Educados, trabajadores, correctos, inteligentes.



Lo corroboro.Barcelona esta llena de ellos sobre todo en el casco antiguo y ciertas zonas del área metropolitana.


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (14 Abr 2015)

Estamos asistiendo a un error de cálculo saudí. Su intervención en Yemen va a fracasar y les va a costar cara, aquí pongo unos puntos clave:

- Las fuerzas armadas saudíes tienen poca capacidad combativa. La monarquía absolutista-teocrática saudí, así como la mayoría de totalitarismos de la región (ver Sadam Hussein, El Gaddafi, etc...) temen un golpe de estado que les quite del poder. Así pues seleccionan mandos leales al régimen en vez de mandos profesionales capacitados para sus fuerzas armadas. Observando el ejército saudí, vemos soldados con uniformes impolutos, carros de combate y transportes relucientes, recién salidos de los almacenes, vemos una gran inversión en equipo que no se corresponde con la capacidad combativa de sus militares, más preocupados de aplacar rebeliones internas que de desplazarse a territorio enemigo y derrotarlo.

- El enemigo de Yemen. Los rebeldes Al Houthi y sus aliados no son una banda de pistoleros, poseen gran capacidad combativa y luchan por su tierra. Cabe señalar que en 2009 ya se enfrentaron a Arabia Saudí, entrando en su territorio, teniendo los saudíes que evacuar numerosos pueblos. Entonces eran una fuerza combativa mucho menor que ahora en 2015, que entre otras cosas han sido entrenados y respaldados por Irán. Si los resultados del ejército saudí en 2009 fueron pobres, ahora contra una fuerza mayor y mejor preparada no van a ser mejores.

-Geografía yemení y campaña aérea. Yemen es un país muy montañoso, con una geografía abrupta que pone las cosas muy difíciles a cualquier invasor. Y si bien la superioridad aérea de Arabia Saudí es absoluta, esta guerra no se puede ganar únicamente con una campaña aérea, cosa que Afganistán o Irak (ISIS) nos ha demostrado. Hacen falta muchas botas sobre el terreno. Y Arabia Saudí está a años luz de poder invadir y controlar Yemen, carecen de número de efectivos y de capacidad combativa.

-Negativa de Pakistán a intervenir. Como el ejército saudí no es suficiente para esta tarea, pues Riyadh ha intentado que otros combatan por ellos, de ahí su interés por involucrar a Pakistán. Y si bien Pakistán es el país musulmán con mejor ejército de tierra (sin incluir a Turquía, claro), lo que menos desea Islamabad es antagonizarse con otro vecino (Irán). Bastante tienen con la India, Afganistán y todos sus problemas sectarios internos. No tienen capacidad de militarizar su frontera con Irán, se quedarían sin reservas.

-Consecuencias: ventajas para USA. Parece que al nuevo monarca saudí, Salman Bin Abdelaziz, se le calentó la cabeza y ha decidido iniciar una guerra abierta en Yemen, exigiendo concesiones irreales a los rebeldes, y sin haberse asegurado previamente apoyos clave. Este previsible fracaso saudí puede debilitar al régimen y por tanto favorecer el estatus usano de "protector" de los países del golfo. Yemen le importa poco a USA, simplemente no quieren campos de entrenamientos de Al Qaeda y similares allí, y el tráfico por el mar Rojo no está amenazado, los houthies no quieren problemas al respecto. Tener a Arabia Saudí en una posición de debilidad asegura a los USA buenos acuerdos de cara a mantener la industria del petróleo nominada en dólares y así garantizar el dólar como la divisa de reserva mundial (la GRAN preocupación de USA en Oriente Medio).

Un saludo.


----------



## Alcazar (14 Abr 2015)

Alan moore dijo:


> Lo corroboro.Barcelona esta llena de ellos sobre todo en el casco antiguo y ciertas zonas del área metropolitana.



Alehate primoh! Tienen una cara oculta:

Tendencias de búsqueda de Google

Tendencias de búsqueda de Google


----------



## Yon (14 Abr 2015)

*Que no nos engañe la prensa occidental… Arabia Saudí preparó guerra contra Yemen mucho antes de la caída de Hadi*

Cuando el embajador saudí en Washington, Adel Yubair, dijo a la cadena estadounidense NBC que Arabia y EEUU habían discutido desde hace varios meses opciones acerca de Yemen, él no mentía. Varios signos prueban que los preparativos de la guerra contra Yemen comenzaron hace unos 9 meses, mucho antes de que se produjera la dimisión y huida del presidente yemení Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi.

Arabia Saudí desplegó muchos esfuerzos para convencer a algunos de sus aliados de que participaran en la coalición formada por 10 países para llevar a cabo la guerra contra Yemen, en especial Egipto y Pakistán.

Varios medios han revelado que a finales de 2014 Arabia pidió a Egipto que transfiriera a varios militares a Arabia o a otros países del Golfo Pérsico.



Spoiler



La situación en Pakistán resultó ser más difícil. Varios medios señalan que Pakistán rechazó en los pasados meses una demanda saudí para enviar a tropas pakistaníes a Arabia.

Riad utilizó su poder para tratar de convencer a la autoridad militar pakistaní para que presionara al gobierno. Los contratos firmados a principios de marzo por Arabia con el Ejército pakistaní son la prueba. Se trata de varios miles de millones de dólares para la relanzar la industria militar pakistaní.

Sin embargo, la decisión del Parlamento pakistaní, tomada el 9 de abril, de rechazar unánimemente la petición saudí ha supuesto una fuerte derrota diplomática para el reino wahabí.

*Entrenamiento de militares saudíes en Francia*

Al mismo tiempo, las tropas saudíes llevaron a cabo entrenamientos que formaban parte de los preparativos para desencadenar la guerra contra Yemen. En octubre último, es decir, seis meses antes del inicio de los ataques saudíes contra Yemen, fuerzas especiales, paracaidistas y unidades de reconocimiento saudíes llevaron a cabo ejercicios de entrenamiento en los Alpes franceses.

Muchos analistas creyeron que este entrenamiento estaría vinculado a la lucha contra el terrorismo del EI en la frontera con Iraq. Sin embargo, dicha región es desértica así que no se explica por qué las fuerzas saudíes se entrenarían en regiones muy montañosas que recuerdan las del sur de Arabia y el norte de Yemen. Estos entrenamientos formaron así parte, sin duda, de los preparativos para el desencadenamiento de la la guerra contra Yemen.

*Príncipe saudí: “Los pakistaníes son unos villanos y nuestros sirvientes”*

Arabia Saudí parece conmocionada por la decisión del Parlamento de Pakistán de rechazar su petición de que este último país se uniera a la coalición, encabezada por el reino wahabí, que está lanzado ataques aéreos contra Yemen.

Los dirigentes saudíes no lograr refrenar su irritación por este hecho. Uno de ellos es el gobernador de la provincia de Nayran, Yalawi ibn Abdul Aziz ibn Musaed, que ha criticado con dureza al pueblo pakistaní en general. Según Yalawi, el rechazo del Parlamento pakistaní a la petición saudí demuestra que los pakistaníes son “unos villanos” y que ellos son “gente baja” que siempre “trabajan como sirvientes nuestros”. Él amenazó con medidas contra los pakistaníes que trabajan en la provincia de Nayran como represalia por la decisión pakistaní.

El Parlamento de Pakistán pidió el jueves al gobierno que se mantenga apartado del conflicto en Yemen, rechazando así la demanda saudí para que Islamabad se uniera a la coalición contra el país árabe.

Una resolución unánime aprobada por una sesión especial del Parlamento dijo que Pakistán debe jugar un papel de mediador y no implicarse en la lucha, rechazando así una petición saudí en demanda de tropas, barcos y aviones.
*
Decenas de soldados saudíes muertos tras el ataque de fuerzas tribales en Yemen*

Decenas de soldados saudíes murieron y varios fueron capturados tras el ataque de las fuerzas tribales yemeníes cerca de la ciudad norteña de Saada, informa Press TV. El suceso tuvo lugar cerca de una base militar saudí.

Se trata de la tribu yemení Takhya, que realizó el ataque "en represalia" por los bombardeos de la Arabia Saudita en el país.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...-contra-yemen-mucho-antes-de-la-caida-de-hadi

--------------------------​
*Yemen: La traición del cartógrafo egipcio*

Por Guadi Calvo

En el artículo de enero del 2014 “Abdul Fattah al-Sisi, el cartógrafo egipcio”, nos esperanzábamos con la aparición del actual presidente egipcio, por representar una voz con reminiscencias nasseristas en el complejo entramado de la realidad de su país.

Al-Sisi, parecía poner fin a la ya larguísima traición de la política egipcia al pueblo árabe y parecía dispuesto a trazar con mano de esmerado cartógrafo el nuevo mapa de la realidad no solo de Egipto, sino también de la región.



Spoiler



El general surgió como parte del reclamo de millones y millones de egipcios que hartados de las sangrientas y corruptas dictaduras de Anuar as-Sādāt (1970-1981) y de Hosni Mubarak (1981-2011) que no solamente traicionaron los principios nacionalista del Coronel Gamal Abdel Nasser, si no que en su alianza con los Estados Unidos, aniquilaron la posibilidad de un Estado Palestino y la unidad árabe que podría haber servido para evitar el crecimiento desbordado de Israel.

Las consecuencias de tal traición hoy están a la vista y no hay más que repasar los sucesivos ataques de Tel-Aviv contra Palestina y Líbano, en la que se han asesinado a mansalva a miles y miles de ciudadanos árabes, en una abierta guerra que su principal fin es la limpieza ética, para que Israel pueda establecer sus tristes celebres “colonias”. Sin el beneplácito de Sadat y Mubarak, este actual estado de situación hubiera sido imposible.

En 2011 con la aparición de la Primavera Árabe, el pueblo egipcio vio la oportunidad de sacudirse la monolítica dictadura de Mubarak y encontrar otras vías de representación, tras meses de resistencia en la calle y miles de muertos se logró la caída del régimen y después de un breve periodo de gobierno de una junta militar, se llegó a la posibilidad de que por primera vez en su larguísima historia el pueblo egipcio, con una salida democrática a la “occidental”, eligiera un presidente.

Con gran decepción los egipcios no tardaron en descubrir que el hombre elegido, Mohamed Morsi, encarnaba lo peor de la cultura occidental: el neoliberalismo y lo peor del Islam, el wahabismo. En lo económico Egipto se dirigía a una política todavía, si fuera posible, más entreguista que las operadas por Sadat y Mubarak y en lo social, se comenzaba a avizorar que la sociedad iba a ser encorsetada en la absurdas y atrabiliarias prácticas con que se ahogan a pueblos como el saudita o los de los Emiratos Arabes, teniendo la sharia, como código de comportamiento.

Nuevamente los egipcios salieron a la calle para detener la entrega del país y el sojuzgamiento de sus pocos derechos y allí emergió entonces la figura del General al-Sisi, que parecía encanar lo mejor del espíritu de Nasser.

Rápidamente la figura de al- Sisi se popularizó, al punto de verse casi obligado a renunciar a su carrera militar y saltar a la política. Todas las calles del Cairo, todas las calles de Egipto se tapizaron con su imagen, hasta las panaderías exhibían tortas y dulce con la figura del nuevo líder que llegaba a poner fin a tanto años de decadencia.

Nadie, ni los analistas internacionales, ni el Departamento de Estado, ni las cancillerías del mundo, parecieron poder trazar cual sería el derrotero del nuevo raïs, tras su apabullante triunfo electoral, consiguió el 96, 6% de los votos en mayo de 2014.

Para quienes creyeron en que al-Sisi representaría un cambio varias las luces de alarma se encendieron a la hora de entender cuál iba a ser su política en la región, está demás decir que Egipto, es clave en el armado de la política de Estados Unidos en Medio Oriente, y ello lo demuestras la cifra exorbitantes de créditos y facilidades que Washington presta a la hora de armarse a su ejército. El mundo democrático esperaba anhelante la voz de al-Sisi a la hora de condenar los aberrantes ataques de Israel a Gaza en julio y agosto del año pasado que provocaron más de dos mil muertos, cerca de ochocientos cincuenta de ellos, menores de trece años.

Al-Sisi no solo que continuó con su síndrome de esfinge, sino que ordenó el cierre del paso de Rafah, al sur de Gaza, el único pasó a territorio “amigo” que cuentan los palestinos.

Como expresión de su política exterior durante los meses siguientes al-Sisi, hizo algunas visitas de Estado, incluyendo a Rusia y poco más. En lo que se refiere, a la política interior se encargó de que continuaran los juicios y fusilamientos contra miembros de la siempre oscura organización de los Hermanos Musulmanes, estructura madre del Aymán al-Zawahiri, el actual jefe de al-Qaeda global. Los Hermanos Musulmanes habían sido el sostén político del gobierno de Morsi.

Pero el general Abdul Fattah al-Sisi, acaba de confirmar que ya no hay que esperar nada de él y que solo viene a continuar las políticas anti árabes que ejercieron tanto Sadat como Mubarak.

*Operación Paradoja*

La cuestión interna de Yemen, no se circunscribe a un enfrentamiento entre sunnitas y chiíes, sin duda tiene un contenido mucho más político que religioso. No son pocos los sectores sunitas que acompañan y apoyan la lucha de los Houthis, patronímico por su líder Abul Malik Badreddin al-Houthi, un sheik chiita de la vertiente zaidí que a la cabeza de sus Ansar Allah (Partidarios de Dios) han conseguido arrinconar al gobierno del ex Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi.

Hadi había renunciado en febrero, pero fue obligado por Arabia Saudita a retomar el cargo, hace algunas semanas, lo que profundizó todavía más la crisis yemení, que además cuenta en su territorio con la presencia de al-Qaeda para la Península Arábiga (AQPA) y Estado Islámico, que han protagonizado innumerable cantidad de atentados los más recientes, el 20 de marzo, cuándo hombres bombas de Estado islámico se detonaron en las mezquitas chiíes de Badr y al-Hashush en el barrio de al-Yarraf, en el norte de Saná, donde murieron ciento sesenta personas y trescientos cincuenta resultaron heridos.

El ex presidente Mansour Hadi, antes de huir de la ciudad de Adén, su último refugio en el país reclamó la ayuda del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG, Arabia Saudí, Kuwait, Bahréin, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Omán y Qatar), que no tardaron en conformar una fuerza militar a la que hay que sumarle otros países musulmanes como Marruecos, Sudán, Jordania, Pakistán y Egipto, los que rápidamente han lanzado la operación “Tormenta de la Firmeza” comenzado a bombardear posiciones Houtíes, produciendo la destrucción de algunas baterías antiaéreas y hasta ahora se han reconocido una treintena de muertos. Sería inconcebible pensar que semejante operación se realice sin la anuencia de Washington y el aliento de Tel-Aviv. Estados Unidos reconoció que es quien provee información satelital a la hora de los bombardeos.

Lo llamativo de la situación es la velocidad con que se ha conformado esta alianza, a la hora de combatir una fuerza que revindica su derecho a la autogestión en su país contraponiéndose a un gobernó corrupto, recordemos que Mansour Hadi, no solo ha sido el último presidente, sino también que fue vicepresidente del dictador Ali Abdullah Saleh, que gobernó el país durante casi treinta años.

Reinstalar en el gobierno a Mansour Hadi, es prioritario para las monarquitas del Golfo Pérsico, y fundamentalmente para Arabia Saudita que cuenta con mil quinientos kilómetros de frontera y que justamente las provincias de origen del movimiento Houthi, Sada, Al Jawf y Hajja, son fronterizas con el reino de los Saud. Un Yemen democrático, con influencia chií y apoyo de Irán, podría convertirse en el “peor” ejemplo para la mayoría de estos pueblos, por esto no es casual que la alianza anti Yemen, este compuesta absolutamente por monarquías absolutista, o gobiernos carentes de cualquier condición democrática.

Hay que atender que además de limitar con Arabia Saudita, Yemen tiene una frontera de casi trecientos kilómetros con Omán, su permeabilidad convierte al pequeño sultanato en un lugar crítico a la hora de extenderse la revolución Houthi, a pesar de que tantos sunitas como chiitas son minorías ya que en Omán la mayorías religiosa es la de los Ibadíes (Los Salientes) la primera división del Islam que representan el 75% población omaní.

Por lo que resulta tan llamativa la presencia de Egipto en esta alianza, además de disponer de cuatro naves de guerra que se emplazaran frente a las costas yemeníes. Alienta la incursión terrestre de tropas de la alianza a territorio yemení. Se supo que en el Cairo que el plan de invasión ya está en marcha. Otra de las contradicciones de al-Sisi es que el gobierno de Sudán, hoy un aliado a Egipto, está controlado por sectores disidente de los Hermanos Musulmanes, a quienes el país egipcio no se cansa de ejecutar.

Las paradojas de al-Sisi, no se terminan allí, tampoco fue tan rotundo a la hora de castigar a Estado Islámico cuando decapitó cerca de una veintena de trabajadores egipcios en Libia el mes pasado, el Presidente se conformó con una sola operación punitiva, un bombardeo, casi de fórmula, a las posiciones del Califa Ibrahim sin extender más el castigo hasta hoy.

Sin duda no solo esta liga de países musulmanes, Estados Unidos e Israel son los interesado por evitar que los Houtíes se hagan cargo del poder en Yemen, también la Unión Europea, recordemos que quien controle Yemen controla el estratégico del estrecho de Bab-el-Mandab, (La Puerta de las Lamentaciones) entre el océano Índico y el mar Rojo, que conectan vía Canal de Suez a Asia y el Golfo Pérsico con Europa.

Algunos observadores entienden que una posible guerra en Yemen no sería una guerra entre Irán y Arabia Saudita, sino entre Teherán y Washington, terminando esto las incipientes relaciones que el presidente norteamericano había comenzado a establecer con los Ayatolas, los que llevaría mucha tranquilidad tanto a Tel-Aviv como a Riad.

Yemen es el país con mayor número de armas por habitante de la región, y con una larga tradición guerrera, lo que puede significar una prolongada guerra que como siempre no ganará nadie. Mientras tanto el espejismo al-Sisi se diluye para mal de los pueblos árabes.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...9073-yemen-la-traicion-del-cartografo-egipcio


----------



## Jikme (14 Abr 2015)

Esta política de egipto de parece que si pero luego no es un poco rara, tiene pinta de que los castuzos egipcios, sudaneses y demás tercermundistas están esperando a que a los sauditas les llegue la mierda al cuello para vender lo más cara posible la carnaza humana que van a enviar a morir allí.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (14 Abr 2015)

Consejo de Seguridad prohíbe venta de armas a hutíes en Yemen | Noticias | teleSUR

Ordenan a los milicianos chiítas hutíes retirarse de las zonas de Yemen que conquistaron, incluido un embargo para proveerlos de armas.


El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU adoptó este martes una resolución que ordena a los milicianos chiítas hutíes retirarse de las zonas de Yemen que conquistaron y ceder el poder, incluido un embargo para proveerlos de armas, informó la agencia de noticias AFP. 

La medida fue aprobada por 14 de los 15 miembros del Consejo, Rusia se abstuvo en la votación. 

Rusia insiste en que el embargo de suministro de armas a Yemen sea general, explicó el embajador ruso ante la ONU, Vitali Churkin. En la resolución aprobada no han sido tomadas en consideración las propuestas constructivas de Rusia, agregó. 

La resolución adoptada "no debe ser utilizada para una mayor escalada del conflicto", advirtió el diplomático ruso, citado por la agencia TASS, después de la votación


----------



## Vize (14 Abr 2015)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> -Consecuencias: ventajas para USA. Parece que al nuevo monarca saudí, Salman Bin Abdelaziz, se le calentó la cabeza y ha decidido iniciar una guerra abierta en Yemen, exigiendo concesiones irreales a los rebeldes, y sin haberse asegurado previamente apoyos clave. Este previsible fracaso saudí puede debilitar al régimen y por tanto favorecer el estatus usano de "protector" de los países del golfo. Yemen le importa poco a USA, simplemente no quieren campos de entrenamientos de Al Qaeda y similares allí, y el tráfico por el mar Rojo no está amenazado, los houthies no quieren problemas al respecto. Tener a Arabia Saudí en una posición de debilidad asegura a los USA buenos acuerdos de cara a mantener la industria del petróleo nominada en dólares y así garantizar el dólar como la divisa de reserva mundial (la GRAN preocupación de USA en Oriente Medio).
> 
> Un saludo.



ibas bien pero con el apartado "consecuencias" estoy totalmente en desacuerdo.

Arabia Saudí y aliados jamás hubieran emprendido esta aventura sin el visto bueno y el apoyo de EEUU.

Yemen por su situación geográfica es de vital importancia para EEUU






ya en su día crearon el país artificial de Yibuti para controlar el estrecho entre el mar Rojo y el golfo de Aden, paso obligatorio de la inmensa mayoría de petroleros del mundo, perder el control de media parte del estrecho no les tiene que hacer ninguna gracia, en cuanto a que no quieren campos de entrenamiento alquedeanos suena a chiste, Alqueda son mercenarios como los Blakwater pero en follacabras, solo atacan a los enemigos de EEUU, así que tampoco les tiene que hacer gracia que expulsen a sus muchachos del Yemen, si les molestaran ya los habría borrado del mapa hace mucho


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (14 Abr 2015)

ojito con llemen.

USA gana sí o sí, SA es estado favorito en la región, pero en caso de desmembración, el estado que controle los pozos será su nuevo más mejon amigo ... y pista.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2015)

Algunas notas sobre la resolución del CSONU, son necesarias para evaluar esta movida estrategica de la diplomacia.

Rusia no va a entrar a todos los trapos que le pongan desde occidente, en todo el mundo.
Tampoco tiene grandes intereses en un gallinero, donde se dirimen la preponderancia de, al menos, dos gallos (Irán&Saud), ni el estratégico tráfico naval, le afecta sobremanera.
Rusia y China tienen acuerdos diplomáticos estratégicos, en los que unifican su posición.
El Consejo de Seguridad, es uno de ellos. 
Es China, a quien más le interesa la estabilidad en ese importante transito comercial.

En principio, los huthis no son nuevos en la lucha ante circunstancias adversas (Imperio británico, otomanos, Egipto) y han salido adelante porque no son los "militares de opereta" de Gaddafi. Y, los suministros militares, como los de Ucrania, procederán de sus enemigos en cuanto toquen tierra yemení

Dicho esto, no fijaremos en los fundamentos de la resolución aprobada:


> *
> "Las sanciones impuestas, incluyen un embargo de armas, congelación de activos y prohibición de viajar contra Abdul Malik al-Houthi, líder del movimiento, el ex presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh, y su hijo Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh.
> 
> Así mismo, la resolución también pide un alto el fuego inmediato, acceso a la ayuda humanitaria a las víctimas del ataque aéreo y garantizar la seguridad de los civiles. *



Una vez vista, acordaremos que, la misma, es de difícil cumplimiento , simplemente porque el "alto el fuego" va a romper dicha resolución (Obviamente, Arabia Saudí, no va a cumplirla, porque su objetivo es instalar un títere, rindiendo a los rebeldes)

Los sauditas se van a encontrar con su correspondiente "Vietnam", al que, seguramente, añadirá su "Afganistán" interior, en los territorios petroleros de mayoria shii.

Esto no ha hecho, sino comenzar.


----------



## jerjes (14 Abr 2015)

Hay cosas dificiles de digerir y una de ellas es la noticia de q la ONU en lugar de tomar medidas para detener esta tremenda masacre contra los mas pobres de la tierra, prohiba q no se les venda armas para poder machacarlos mejor. Yanki-moon sale magnificamente retratado con esta disposicion completamente arbitrarea. 

La matanza de civiles no parece alterarle,ni cuando hay niños por medio. Ha impuesto tambien sanciones como sus amos hacen, individuales al lider del movimiento huti y a un hijo del expresidente del pais. Rusia se ha abstenido en la votacion. La resolucion aprobada condena las acciones " unilaterales de los hutis" e incluye en la lista de personas sometidas a todo tipo de restricciones de caracter financiero y tambien al transito del joven lider de este movimiento chii, Abdel Malik al Huti. Asimismo se ha restringido a un hijo del exmandatario Saleh.

Siempre se ha sabido q los dueños de la ONU y OTAN eran los EE.UU,pero ahora no lo ocultan y te lo muestran a las claras. La ONU está para defender los intereses del Imperio, pero son instituciones q a los pueblos nos cuesta mucho mantener y no nos sirven para nada mas q para cometer estos vergonzosos actos.

Rusia insistio q el embargo de suministros de armas al Yemen sea general explico el embajador ruso ante la ONU, Churkin. "En la resolucion no han sido tomadas en consideración las propuestas constructivas de Rusia",agregó.

La resolucion adoptada " no debe ser utilizada para una mayor escalada del conflicto", advirtio el diplomatico ruso,citado por la Agencia TASS despues de la votacion.

Dos semanas despues de los ataques saudies contra el Yemen, Riad ha escuchado la critica mas fuerte por parte de Iran. El lider Supremo Ayatolá Jamenei,tachó de genocidio la ofensiva saudita y sus compinches en Yemen.Es la critica mas grave hecha por Teheran en las dos semanas q dura ya la accion militar de la coalicion de paises arabes lideradas por los wahabitas, informa Reuters.

" Es un crimen y un genocidio q puede ser perseguido por los tribunales internacionales dijo el ayatola",añadiendo q "los saudies no podran ganar la guerra en Yemen."L a agresion de Arabia Saudi contra Yemen y sus ciudadanos inocentes ha sido un error, q sienta un mal precedente en la region resaltó el ayatola.

En las ultimas dos semanas los lideres politicos de Iran,tanto Jamenei como Rohani han instado en varias ocasiones a frenar los ataques contra las posiciones hutis, e iniciar el dialogo entre las partes del conflicto interno del Yemen. Segun la ONU los ataques de esta coalicion se ha llevado la vida de 600 personas ( la verdad es q han sido muchas mas) y han causado 100.000 desplazados.


----------



## Methos (14 Abr 2015)

Lo mismo a estados unidos le interesa que se inestabilice un poquito la mismísima arabia saudí. Ahora ellos se están convirtiendo en exportadores de petróleo pero para que les salga rentable y no le quiebren unas pocas empresas necesitan el precio mas alto.


----------



## Yon (15 Abr 2015)

*La fuerza militar de Arabia integrada en su totalidad por mercenarios*

El militar saudí está casi totalmente integrada por mercenarios. Los aviones saudíes bombardeando un aire indefenso Yemen son piloteados por los paquistaníes. Sus oficiales de mediano y bajo nivel son principalmente de Jordania y más ominosamente por su capacidad para lanzar en realidad una invasión terrestre, los soldados rasos son casi en su totalidad desde Yemen.

Así es, el ejército saudí está lleno de carne de cañón de Yemen, que ayuda a explicar su fracaso ignominioso en su guerra contra los Houthi de Yemen en 2009.

¿Alguien realmente cree que los soldados yemeníes de alquiler en el ejército saudita van a gusto, no importa efectivamente, invadir su propio país, dejando un rastro de destrucción a su paso todo el rato matando y siendo asesinados por sus hermanos yemeníes y hermanas?

Esto puede explicar la renuencia del liderazgo saudí para lanzar su invasión prometida, especialmente mientras todavía son de la milicia Houthi una fuerza de combate eficaz sobre el terreno.



Spoiler



Supuestamente Egipto va a enviar a su ejército para ayudar a invadir Yemen, no importa que Yemen fue el cementerio de miles de soldados egipcios en lo que el difunto presidente Nasser llamó el Vietnam de Egipto a principios – mediados de 1960.

El ejército egipcio se compone de los reclutas en su mayoría analfabetas dragooned de los sectores más pobres de la sociedad egipcia y ha sido particularmente inepto en suprimir la insurgencia vicioso que se libra de nuevo.
El régimen del presidente Al Sisi en el Sinaí. Si el ejército egipcio no puede ni siquiera controlar su propio territorio ciertamente no augura nada bueno para cualquier desventuras extranjeros que decida emprender.

Por supuesto que se necesita tiempo para preparar la logística necesaria para enviar una gran fuerza de combate para invadir otro país con las botas egipcias sobre el terreno en Yemen aún pueden ocurrir, pero no contenga la respiración.

Si la artillería yemení y cohetes comienzan a destruir la voladura de la "coalición liderada Arabia", una demanda que se expresa por manifestaciones masivas de Yemen, Egipto no tendrá mucho para elegir. El "Bab al Mandeb" (tan bien llamada "la puerta de las lágrimas") es tan estrecha que todo el envío de viajar a través de este cuello de botella estratégico entre el océano Índico y el Mar Rojo tiene que pasar bien dentro del alcance de la artillería ni siquiera la luz. Presidente Al Sisi ya ha dado la alarma sobre el peligro si un desastre como tal sucede, aunque la prevención de este tipo es más fácil de decir que de hacer.

Y todo el hambre mientras se propaga por fuera Yemen, un país que ya es uno de los más hambrientos en el mundo. Yemen es uno de los países que dependen de la mayoría de la ayuda alimentaria en el planeta, la importación de alimentos por porte de Yemen es de hasta el 90%.

El liderazgo saudí sabe que si ellos no pueden derrotar a la resistencia yemení con su poderío aéreo, entonces cortarán todos los suministros de alimentos y esperar a que el hambre ponga a Yemen al borde del desastre?

Para ayudar a este proceso, los aviones de guerra saudíes ya han comenzado a bombardear grandes depósitos de granos en Yemen, a la vez que la "coalición que lidera Arabia" ha impedido que todos menos el equivalente a un par de camiones cargas de suministros traídos por la Cruz Roja. Un par de cargas de los camiones para alimentar a un país dependiente de la ayuda alimentaria de casi 25 millones en medio de un bombardeo aéreo es una barbarie.

A medida que la fuerza aérea saudí continúa aterrorizando a la población yemení con bombas de "EE.UU" y la desnutrición se convierte en inanición el futuro inmediato para el pueblo de Yemen se oscurece por día.

Una cosa es cierta y es que nuestro mundo opera bajo "el imperio de la ley", la ley de la selva que es, y cualquier delito, incluyendo la imposición de una hambruna masiva sólo se reunió con la aquiescencia, si no ayuda, como el ejército mercenario de Arabia Saudita continúa su embestida aérea y ejecutada de hambre contra el pueblo de Yemen.



Saudi military almost entirely staffed by mercenaries -


----------



## Yon (15 Abr 2015)

*Fuerzas proiraníes toman posiciones militares en territorio saudí mientras continúan los bombardeos sobre los civiles de Yemen*







Fuerzas tribales yemeníes han tomado varios sitios militares en territorio saudí en Akefat, Der Assaker y Manarwat, cerca de la frontera norte de Saada, matando a decenas soldados saudíes, señalaron diversas fuentes. Otros 18 militares saudíes, incluyendo 8 oficiales, cayeron prisioneros.



Spoiler



Fuerzas de la tribus Tahia y Hamadan lanzaron también un ataque sorpresa contra la base militar de Al Manara en el territorio saudí, cerca de la frontera con Yemen, según fuentes yemeníes, que dijeron que los combatientes tribales lograron controlar el sitio.

El ataque contra la base tuvo lugar el sábado. Al día siguiente, domingo, las fuerzas terrestres saudíes, respaldadas por las fuerzas aéreas intentaron retomar la base, situada en la cumbre de una montaña. Sin embargo, fracasaron en su intento, según fuentes yemeníes. Los combatientes tribales también se apoderaron de grandes cantidades de armas y municiones, así como de un gran número de vehículos de las fuerzas saudíes en la base.

Las fuentes señalan que las fuerzas saudíes se vieron sorprendidas por el ataque y añadieron que bombardeos saudíes contra el sitio tuvieron lugar poco después. Los informes señalan que el ataque fue realizado como represalia por los bombardeos aéreos sobre las posiciones de la tribu Tahia y la muerte de algunos de sus miembros.

*Los rebeldes toman la única terminal de gas de Yemen*

Un grupo armado de las fuerzas tribales de Yemen ha asaltado la única terminal de gas natural del país y ha establecido control sobre sus instalaciones, según informan fuentes militares citadas por AFP.

La terminal de gas de Balhaf está situada en la costa del golfo de Adén y pertenece a una subsidiaria de la compañía francesa Total. Su construcción tuvo un costo de 4.500 millones de dólares.

A finales del año pasado las instalaciones de Balhaf fueron declaradas "objetivo legítimo" por la filial local de Al Qaeda, que amenazó con atacarlas, aunque no cumplió con su amenaza.

*Mueren tres soldados saudíes en ataques de mortero
*
Poco antes el viernes, Riad dijo que tres oficiales saudíes murieron en un ataque con mortero que tuvo lugar durante los enfrentamientos entre soldados saudíes y las fuerzas revolucionarias yemeníes en la región de Nayran.

*Muere un príncipe saudí en los bombardeos antiyemeníes de Riad*

Uno de los príncipes de Arabía Saudía ha muerto en los bombardeos realizados por el Gobierno de Riad contra Yemen, han informado este lunes los medios locales citando al Ministerio de Defensa de Yemen.

Conforme a las declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa, el régimen saudí intenta ocultar el fallecimiento del brigada Fayhd bin Turki bin abdul Aziz Al-Saud, quien perdió la vida la noche del pasado viernes en un pueblo en las cercanías de la frontera de Yemen, justo cuando diferentes cazas agredían al país vecino.

En la misma jornada, otros tres soldados saudíes perdieron la vida como consecuencia de los duros enfrentamientos entre las fuerzas armadas de Arabia Saudí y los miembros del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, informaron fuentes locales.

Desde que comenzara la ofensiva saudí contra Yemen, el pasado 26 de marzo, los ataques aéreos perpetrados por el régimen de Al Saud han provocado la muerte de al menos 2571 personas, incluidos 381 niños, informó el viernes un portavoz de las Fuerzas Armadas yemeníes que lucha junto al movimiento popular Ansarolá.

*Huthis y militares avanzan en Ibb. Masacre saudí de civiles en Az Zahra*







Los Comités Populares y el Ejército yemení continúan su avance imparable, pese a los bombardeos saudíes.

En la provincia de Ibb, al Este de Yemen, los militares yemeníes y miembros de los Comités avanzan con rapidez gracias al apoyo de la población.

El domingo, según el sitio Huna al Yaman (Aquí Yemen), ellos tomaron la totalidad de la localidad de Sarauh después de combates con milicias del partido Islah (próximo a los Hermanos Musulmanes). Las posiciones de estos últimos fueron conquistadas y sus equipos militares confiscados.
*
Masacre saudí*

En el Sur del país una nueva matanza fue llevada a cabo cuando la aviación saudí lanzó dos misiles aire-tierra contra la localidad de Al Zahra, en la provincia de Taiz. Según la agencia yemení Yemeni Press, al menos 15 personas resultaron martirizadas, incluyendo varios niños.

El primer ataque alcanzó una granja de pollos en los confines de la localidad y la segunda unas viviendas. La localidad se encuentra en las proximidades del Contingente 22 del Ejército. Los trabajos de extracción de víctimas de los escombros no han terminado todavía.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...uan-los-bombardeos-sobre-los-civiles-de-yemen


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2015)

Sres del Consejo de Seguridad: Los Houthis no necesitamos traer armas desde afuera, los sauditas son lo suficientemente generosos como para regalárnoslas.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Esta mierda es el ejercito Saudí
> [youtube]pIBiLtYzRJE[/youtube]
> 
> Iran esta diciendo que esto es el "Preludio" de la división de Arabia Saudita
> ...



Se les nota que están coordinados y saben lo que es una descarga de artillería:XX::XX: 

Si les cojen los novorussos no quedan ni las botas.


----------



## hold fast (15 Abr 2015)

La resolución del Consejo de inseguridad de la ONU muestra algunas cosas:


 China nunca es de fiar. Siempre mira por su culo (como hacen todos, claro). Le da igual que los saudíes y sus amigos golfos estén masacrando a civiles, etc etc. Para ellos es mucho más importante el flujo de petróleo desde Arabia, el cual se lo venden a precio cohonudo, para joder a la competencia, por otra parte. Nada nuevo bajo el sol por parte de Pekín.
 Rusia. La abstención de Rusia, ante el terror que están ocasionando los países golfos, apoyados por USA, es digna de mención. Rusia está siendo acosada a su vez por sanciones de todo tipo, por lo de Ucrania. Todo lo que se habló en su momento de Bandar Bin Sultan, amenazando a Putin en su visita a Moscú, de las tremendas ganas que tenía Putin a los Saud por todo lo que les han jodido a base de terroristas etc etc….todo eso, se ha disuelto como agua en azucarillo. Al final, Moscú no ha movido un dedo. Sus “guerras” están en otro lado, realmente lo de Yemen le da un poco igual. Pero el caso es que no han atizado a los Saud cuando han podido (y cuando TODO EL MUNDO llevaba diciendo hace tiempo que la venganza de Moscú sobre Riyad iba a ser terrible). Yemen le da igual a Moscú, y punto. No quieren más problemas, aparte de los que ya tienen.

El punto positivo para los houthies es que la resolución no aporta nada nuevo. Es más de lo mismo. Seguirán los bombardeos a diestro y siniestro, seguirá el bloqueo por mar y aire… Irán ya no tenía posible el envío por mar de refuerzos, porque hay buques de guerra de la “coalición” bloqueando el acceso a los puertos. Por aire, igual. Así que para Irán no cambia la resolución apenas nada. La única manera parece ser por tierra, por Omán, país por otro lado neutral en este conflicto.
Lo que pasa es que Omán hace frontera por el Este de Yemen, y esas provincias están actualmente controladas por Al Qaeda y los pro-Hadi.

Por tanto, para los Houthies y tribus yemeníes de su bando no habrá cambios significativos. Tienen que luchar solos, por su cuenta. Y el material que quisiera meter el IRGC en Yemen, como no lo haya hecho en los pasados meses, se antoja imposible actualmente. Este punto es desconocido para todos, de momento.


----------



## Alcazar (15 Abr 2015)

hold fast dijo:


> La resolución del Consejo de inseguridad de la ONU muestra algunas cosas:
> 
> 
> China nunca es de fiar. Siempre mira por su culo (como hacen todos, claro). Le da igual que los saudíes y sus amigos golfos estén masacrando a civiles, etc etc. Para ellos es mucho más importante el flujo de petróleo desde Arabia, el cual se lo venden a precio cohonudo, para joder a la competencia, por otra parte. Nada nuevo bajo el sol por parte de Pekín.
> ...



Los houthies están solos salvo el apoyo moral iraní. O se defienden como jabatos numancia style, o serán aplastados por los mercenarios de los Saud.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2015)

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...eda-figure-killed-in-us-drone-strike-in-yemen







Antes de su muerte en 2014, Al-Rubaish fue puesto en la lista de personas buscadas por el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos que ofrecía una recompensa de hasta $ 5 millones por su ubicación.


*Miembro de Alto Rango de Al-Qaeda muerto en ataque con aviones no tripulados en Yemen*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
15/04/2015

Al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP) anunció que miembro de alto rango del grupo de Ibrahim Al-Rubaish fue muerto por un ataque aéreo estadounidense el domingo por la noche, junto con otros militantes no identificados.

Al-Rubaish, que provenía de una familia conservadora Arabia muy rico, pasó dos décadas luchando contra Estados Unidos, incluyendo en Afganistán antes de que él se llevó a cabo por el ejército estadounidense y enviado a Guantánamo en septiembre de 2006.

Tras su traslado a Arabia Saudita en diciembre de 2006, que escapó de la custodia y se unió a Al-Qaeda en Yemen. En 2009, se convirtió en un Mufti AQAP y su antigüedad se elevó aún más tras la muerte de Anwar Al-Awlaki; también muerto por un ataque aéreo en 2011.

Antes de su muerte en 2014, Al-Rubaish fue puesto en la lista de personas buscadas por el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos que ofrecía una recompensa de hasta $ 5 millones por su ubicación.

Fue vocal en su apoyo a los atacantes Charlie Hebdo y pidió más ataques terroristas en suelo occidental.




---------- Post added 15-abr-2015 at 15:02 ----------

Saudis Face Defeat in Yemen and Instability at Home | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization








*Saudíes se enfrentan a la derrota en Yemen y la inestabilidad en el hogar*





Spoiler



(trad. Google)
14/04/2015
por Mike Whitney 

_"Las intervenciones del imperialismo norteamericano, con la colaboración directa de la monarquía saudí, han sumido a todo el Medio Oriente en el caos y el derramamiento de sangre, de la destrucción de Irak, a la transformación de Libia en una milicia devastada" Estado fallido ", a la carnicería en curso infligido sobre Siria ... Esta ofensiva imperialista depredadora amenaza con iniciar una conflagración en toda la región, así como Washington trinquetes deliberadamente las tensiones militares con Rusia y China. La amenaza de estos conflictos separados coalescencia en una tercera guerra mundial crece día a día ". _

- Bill Van Auken, criminal de guerra de Obama contra Yemen (http://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2015/04/10/pers-a10.html), World Socialist Web Site 
"¿Los gobernantes reaccionarios de Arabia Saudita logran romper las esperanzas legítimas y sueños entusiastas ardiendo en los corazones de miles de jóvenes de la Península Arábiga? ¡Nunca! " 

- Gamal Abd al-Nasser, presidente de Egipto desde 1956 hasta 1970 
En su esfuerzo continuo para evitar el surgimiento de "un gobierno con respaldo popular en la región", los EE.UU. han unido salvaje guerra de Arabia Saudita de aniquilación contra los rebeldes tribales del norte de Yemen, el huzíes. El Pentágono ha acelerado la entrega de bombas, municiones y sistemas de orientación para ayudar a la campaña liderada por Arabia Saudita y está proporcionando apoyo logístico para maximizar el impacto de sus bombardeos. Los EE.UU. también ha creado un "centro de fusión de la articulación", siempre "repostaje plataformas aéreas" y "avanzado armamento de fabricación estadounidense" con la intención explícita de suprimir un grupo militante que derrocó al gobierno títere apoyado por Estados Unidos en la capital Sanaa en el otoño de 2014. El nivel de coordinación entre la coalición árabe improvisado (El Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo o CCG) y los EE.UU. sugiere que Washington no sólo es plenamente consciente de que los depósitos de alimentos, instalaciones de agua, campos de refugiados y la infraestructura civil críticos están siendo deliberadamente como blanco y destruido, pero que la Casa Blanca ha dado luz verde a las acciones que llevará inevitablemente a una hambruna generalizada y colapso social. Aquí hay un poco de historia de un artículo en El Nacional: 

"Yemen Economic Corporation, uno de los mayores centros de almacenamiento de alimentos de Yemen, fue destruido por los tres ataques con misiles de la coalición en Hodeidah martes pasado, según el Ministerio de Defensa controlado-Houthi. La corporación tenía suficiente comida para todo el país. Militar centro de almacenamiento de alimentos del gobierno en Hodeidah también fue atacado y destruido el martes, según el Ministerio de Defensa. 
También en Hodeidah, la segunda mayor planta de lácteos del país se vio afectado por cinco misiles sauditas el miércoles, matando al menos a 29 personas, en su mayoría empleados, e hiriendo a decenas de personas ". ( civiles yemeníes luchan por salir adelante en medio del conflicto (Yemeni civilians struggle to get by amid conflict | The National) , El Nacional)​
Esto es de Channel News Asia: 
DUBAI: Buques de guerra de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita han bloqueado un buque cargado de más de 47.000 toneladas de trigo de entrar en un puerto de Yemen, exigiendo garantías de las Naciones Unidas de que la carga no iría a personal militar, dijeron fuentes envío el jueves "(. Saudi-coalición liderada prohíbe buque trigo entren Yemen puerto – fuentes, (Saudi-led coalition bars wheat ship from entering Yemen port - sources - Channel NewsAsia) Channel News Asia)​
Esto es de WSWS: 
"Los ataques aéreos, así como la lucha en el suelo ha noqueado a la infraestructura eléctrica para cortar la corriente en muchas zonas urbanas y detener el funcionamiento de las bombas que suministran importantes ciudades de Yemen con el agua potable. "Nos preocupa que este sistema se descompone en breve; Adén es un lugar cálido y seco, y sin que la gente realmente va a sufrir de agua ", dijo el representante de UNICEF Harneis periodistas ... 
La zona de exclusión aérea y el bloqueo impuesto por Arabia Saudita y sus socios de la coalición ha bloqueado de manera efectiva la entrega de ayuda y suministros médicos para las últimas dos semanas, lo que agrava la crisis en desarrollo. "World Socialist Web Site​
Vivir informes sobre el terreno confirman que los depósitos de alimentos han sido bombardeados por todo el país; "En Asr (oeste) golpeó, así como complejo Urdhi (centro) y Noqum (este). 

Así es como Estados Unidos lucha sus guerras, precipitando las crisis humanitarias masivas que le ayudan a alcanzar sus objetivos políticos. Si eso no es terrorismo, entonces ¿qué es? 

Aquí hay más información del Washington Post: 
"Como toneladas de suministros médicos que se necesitan desesperadamente esperan la autorización para ser volado en Yemen, los trabajadores de ayuda advirtieron el martes de una crisis humanitaria, diciendo al menos 560 personas, entre ellas decenas de niños, han sido asesinados, la mayoría en una campaña aérea saudita llevado y batallas entre rebeldes chiíes y las fuerzas leales al asediado presidente. Más de 1.700 personas han resultado heridas y otras 100.000 han huido de sus hogares como la lucha se intensificó en las últimas tres semanas, dijo la Organización Mundial de la Salud ". ( 560 muertos en medio de temores de un colapso humanitaria en Yemen  (http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...cd48d6-dcee-11e4-b6d7-b9bc8acf16f7_story.html), Washington Post)​
Los sauditas lanzaron esta última agresión invocando el más delgado de los pretextos, que quería "restaurar el gobierno legítimo" y proteger a la medida de la CNN Ali Alahmed bromeó con sorna "constitución yemení y las elecciones.": 
"La necesidad de proteger a las constituciones y las elecciones es un mensaje bastante extraño por el representante de una monarquía absoluta ... motivos reales del reino parece claro si uno mira la historia de la monarquía saudí de no permitir la competencia regional de cualquier tipo, mientras que la lucha contra consistentemente los esfuerzos para construir democrática los gobiernos que permiten a la gente ... 
El objetivo saudí es simple: evitar el surgimiento de cualquier gobierno con respaldo popular en la región, que busca la autodeterminación. Y la excusa de "resistencia a la influencia de Irán", por su parte, parece ser nada más que bravatas sectaria ". ( Lo que Arabia Saudita quiere en Yemen , CNN)​
Si bien estamos de acuerdo con la tesis básica de Alahmed, pensamos que la regla se aplica más a los Estados Unidos que las de Arabia Saudita. Después de todo, es los EE.UU., que ha pasado de un país a otro, derribando gobiernos, la instalación de títeres, y la difusión anarquía donde quiera que va. Cualquiera que sea el papel de los saudíes podrían haber jugado en el gran plan de Washington para volver a dibujar el mapa de Oriente Medio y el proyecto nos tentáculos en Eurasia, que es bastante pequeña en comparación. Es los EE.UU. que se niega a permitir que un gobierno independiente que surgió en una región que se ha comprometido a controlar. Y es los EE.UU., que es facilitar los ataques a los yemeníes inocentes proporcionando la bombas, armas y apoyo logístico a los dirigentes Arabia reaccionario. Miren esto de Gregory Johnson en Buzzfeed: 

"Un consenso parece ser la construcción en Riad, El Cairo, e Islamabad hacia la inserción de tropas terrestres en el conflicto en Yemen. Un funcionario militar egipcio dijo BuzzFeed Noticias la decisión ya había sido tomada. "Las fuerzas de tierra entrarán en la guerra", dijo el funcionario bajo condición de anonimato para discutir las operaciones militares clasificados. 
El momento de esa medida, lo que sería una escalada significativa en la campaña aérea saudita llevado en Yemen, está todavía en discusión. Pero la fuente militar egipcio dijo que podría suceder tan pronto como "dos o tres días." ( Fuerzas Terrestres Visto Unirse Guerra Sangrienta En Yemen (http://www.buzzfeed.com/gregorydjohnsen/ground-forces-seen-joining-bloody-war-in-yemen#.qqYGgDBd1), Buzzfeed)​
Así que después de dos semanas de bombardeos sin parar, la coalición está planeando ahora para intensificar el conflicto poniendo las botas en el suelo. Pero eso sólo prolongar las hostilidades y hundir al país más profundamente en crisis. También aumentará el riesgo de represalias Houthi, que parece ya estar teniendo lugar. Según Al Arabiya Inglés, estallaron los combates en la ciudad saudita Sur de Narjan el 11 de abril (#BREAKING Asiri: milicias Houthi están acumulando cerca de la frontera saudí-yemení ... #BREAKING: Asiri: enfrentamientos reportados cerca de la ciudad saudí de Najran ) 

Si bien nadie espera que los huthis que invaden su vecino del norte, hay algunos analistas que piensan que la monarquía ha tomado más de lo que puede masticar y eventualmente sufrirá retroceso de su incursión. Uno de esos críticos es Sayed Hassan Nasrallah, secretario general de la organización paramilitar libanés Hezbollah. En una reciente entrevista, Nasrallah sugerido que los huthis tienen los medios para reducir los suministros de energía vital, dar un golpe en contra de Arabia Saudita, y enviar los mercados financieros que caen al mismo tiempo. He aquí un extracto de la entrevista: 

"Ahora hay una demanda de los líderes yemeníes ... que no han tomado la decisión de cerrar (el estratégico Estrecho) de Bab al-Mandeb, que podían hacer en cualquier momento. (Es sólo 20 kilómetros-grande, que son bastante capaces de ello). Y también podrían atacar objetivos dentro de Arabia Saudita con misiles, o incluso entrar en el interior de Arabia Saudita, a pesar de que aún no han tomado esta decisión, hasta ahora ... En la actualidad existe un yemení demanda popular: ". Vayamos a Arabia Saudita" El liderazgo hasta el momento no ha tomado una decisión de este tipo. Quería indicar esto. "... 
Nasrallah otra vez : "Estoy absolutamente seguro de que Arabia Saudita se someterá a una gran derrota. Y su derrota afectará su situación interna, la familia real ... y toda la región. "(" Hassan Nasrallah: La guerra en Yemen anuncia el fin de la Casa de Saud ", La Viña del Saker) 
Así que los huthis podría cerrar el estrecho de Bab al Mandeb y prevenir millones de barriles de petróleo de conseguir en el mercado? Eso cambia el cálculo completo. ¿Cómo sería ese efecto el plan de Washington para estrellar la economía de Rusia con la caída del precio del petróleo? ¿Cómo podría afectar los mercados de valores mundiales que ya están nerviosos sobre alzas en las tasas proyectadas de la Fed? ¿Qué efecto tendría sobre Al Nusra, ISIS y otros grupos vinculados con Al Qaeda, que luego tratarán de lanzar ataques similares contra la infraestructura energética crítica como la mejor manera de alcanzar sus objetivos? 
Hay cosas que los huthis pueden hacer para desalentar la agresión Arabia. Pueden tomar el asunto en sus propias manos y golpear donde más duele. Washington está tan convencido de su propia invencibilidad, que ni siquiera se ha pensado en esto. Sin la menor vacilación, la troupe de Obama ha envuelto en un aliado clave en la conflagración sangrienta que podría ser contraproducente y socavar los intereses estadounidenses en la región en serio. Arabia Saudita es la piedra angular del poder de Estados Unidos en el Medio Oriente, pero también es su talón de Aquiles. Al apoyar el ataque contra los huthis en lugar de buscar una solución política, Washington ha fortalecido a Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP), que representa la mayor amenaza a la monarquía. Como señala Nasrallah: "ellos (los EE.UU. y SA) protegen a Al Qaeda y Daesh en Yemen, y más, se les caen las armas por vía aérea. Este es un logro? Esto va en contra de los intereses de Arabia Saudita ".​
De hecho, lo hace. Al Qaeda tiene mucha más capacidad para infiltrarse en Arabia Saudí y, o bien lanzar ataques terroristas o fomentar la revolución popular. Los huthis presentar tal amenaza a la seguridad, que son el único interés es mantener su propia soberanía, las fronteras, y la política exterior independiente. Un artículo de 2003 en el Atlántico por la CIA Robert Baer Jefe de la Oficina titulado "La caída de la Casa de Saud" proporciona una ventana a las vulnerabilidades de Riad y llega a la conclusión inquietante que los días del reino están contados. Aquí hay un clip del artículo: 

"Petróleo saudita está controlado por un cada vez más a la quiebra, criminal, disfuncional, y fuera de tacto familia real que es odiado por el pueblo que gobierna y por las naciones que rodean a su reino ... 
Los signos de un desastre inminente están en todas partes, pero la Casa de Saud ha elegido a orar para que la hora de la verdad no vendrá pronto y los Estados Unidos han optado por mirar hacia otro lado. Así que nada cambia: la familia real sigue agotar el tesoro Arabia, la compra de más y más armas y canalizar más y más dinero "caridad" de los yihadistas, todo en un esfuerzo desesperado y autodestructiva para protegerse. 
El punto más vulnerable y el objetivo más espectacular en el sistema de petróleo de Arabia es el mayor centro de procesamiento de petróleo de la Abqaiq complejo del mundo, que se encuentra cerca de veinticuatro kilómetros tierra adentro desde el extremo norte del Golfo de Bahrein. Todo petróleo originario del sur se bombea a Abqaiq para su procesamiento. Durante los dos primeros meses después de un moderado a severo ataque en Abqaiq, la producción no se desaceleraría de un promedio de 6,8 millones de barriles diarios a un millón de barriles, una pérdida equivalente a un tercio del consumo diario de Estados Unidos del petróleo crudo. Durante siete meses después del ataque, la producción diaria se mantendría hasta cuatro millones de barriles por debajo de lo normal, una reducción más o menos igual a la que todos los socios de la OPEP fueron capaces de efectuar durante su embargo de 1973 ... 
Serví durante veintiún años, con la Dirección de Operaciones de Oriente Medio de la CIA, y durante todos mis años allí acepté la fe fácil suposición de mi gobierno que el dinero que la Casa de Saud fue vertido en armamento y la seguridad nacional significó que de la familia las fuerzas armadas y los guardaespaldas podían mantener a sus miembros-y su aceite de fallos ... ya no creo esto ... en algún momento pronto, de un modo u otro, la Casa de Saud se viene abajo ". ( La caída de la Casa de Saud(http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2003/05/the-fall-of-the-house-of-saud/304215/3/) , Robert Baer, El Atlántico)​
Ni Estados Unidos ni Arabia Saudita tienen ningún derecho a interferir en los asuntos internos de Yemen o instalar sus propios títeres políticos para dirigir el gobierno. Ese es el derecho del pueblo de Yemen. Y mientras que el actual proceso de cambio de régimen podría ser desordenado y violento, los rebeldes Houthi mejor representan los intereses de la población indígena que nadie en Riyadh o Washington. La guerra Arabia por Estados Unidos no es más dirigido a controlar el resultado tan Yemen se mantiene dentro de la empuñadura imperial. Como dice Nasrallah, "El verdadero objetivo de la guerra es mantener el control y la dominación de Yemen (pero) el pueblo yemení no van a tolerar esta agresión y humillación. Ellos lucharán para defender su dignidad, de su existencia, sus familias, y su territorio. Y serán victoriosos ". 

_*Mike Whitney *vive en el estado de Washington. Es colaborador de Hopeless: Barack Obama y la política de la Ilusión (AK Press). Hopeless también está disponible en una edición Kindle._


----------



## ccartech (15 Abr 2015)

jerjes dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La ONU no existe, como creemos que deberia ser, no es la primera de este HMP llamado Ban Ki Moon, es un alcahuete de los EEUU, ya con la crisis de las armas quimicas en Siria, lo que paso en Libia, lo que pasa en Ucrania y ahora con Yemen , la verdad que el Coreano del orto tiene una cara de roca impresionante, no tiene vergüenza, es una vivora arrastrada, que cree que lo ven como figura importante y es un clon de rata sucia que no tiene bandera. 
Un títere de madera tiene mas personalidad.

La ONU es una organización de consenso de los que la tienen mas larga.


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2015)

El acopio de armas, como ya se dijo anteriormente (al estilo ucraniano), no va a ser un gran problema para los yemeníes.
Armamento saudí, suministrado por aire, en Shabwa, para AlQaeda ha sido confiscado por los grupos populares y el ejercito yemení:


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2015)

El General saudí Fahd bin Turki bin Abdulaziz Al Saud muerto en la frontera de Yemen. Posiblemente, por fuego "amigo".
https://twitter.com/intelpage

---------- Post added 15-abr-2015 at 20:54 ----------

Operación de seguridad para sellar barrio en Riad hoy en día, con 200 vehículos.
https://twitter.com/rConflictNews


----------



## anarcosindicalista (15 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Los houthies están solos salvo el apoyo moral iraní. O se defienden como jabatos numancia style, o serán aplastados por los mercenarios de los Saud.



Lo mejor que les puede pasar a los yemenies es que les dejen tranquilos. Los amigos tambien dan problemas; tener a rusos o chinos de amigos solo serviria para crearse mas enemistades entre la poblacion arabe y musulmana. E Iran tampoco tiene porque meterse demasiado, al fin y al cabo la revuelta yemeni es una lucha contra la opresion saudi. Sunitas (Saleh) y chiitas (Houthies) luchan juntos.


----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 2 h hace 2 horas

#Iran Ground forces Commander Gen. Pourdastan: We are preparing units for unconventional asymetric warfare in #Yemen - @AmirTaheri4
*
Fuerzas #Iran tierra comandante general Pourdastan: Estamos preparando unidades para la guerra asimétrica no convencional en #Yemen


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (15 Abr 2015)

Un T34 en la guerra esta tipo Mad-Max...
Historia y tecnologÃ­a militar: T-34-85 y SU-100 en Yemen
...
La fiabilidad del material ruso de la II es algo para estudiar.


----------



## jerjes (15 Abr 2015)

El periodico estadounidense the Wall Street Journal,ha mostrado el temor de la Administracion de EE.UU a un hundimiento saudi en la guerra del Yemen.Estos responsables se han mostrado muy preocupados por el aumento de victimas en los ataques aereas q afectan a hospitales, colegios y campos de refugiados y temen q estas masacres vuelva a la poblacion en contra de los saudies.

Segun el periodico libanes AS SAFIR los responsables norteamericanos dudan de la eficacia de los ataques aereos q no han logrado parar los avances hutis.De creer a los Servicios Secretos de EE.UU esta guerra podria durar mas de un año,porque los saudies siguen manteniendo sus posturas de pretender mantener a los hutis a retirarse a Saada en el norte.



Segun al Manar ha habido combates en el lado saudi de la frontera en el area de Nayran entre los ejercitos saudis y yemenis. El ejercito yemeni respaldado por los Comites Populares derrotó a los terroristas de al Qaeda en Maareb controla Sarwah y busca recuperar la montaña de Hilan.

Por su parte los aviones saudis y agregados, siguen bombardeando las ciudades yemenis originando varias victimas civiles.Los Comites Populares y los Hutis, se han hecho con un nuevo cargamento de armas y municiones q los aviones militares saudies habian arrojado a los militantes aliados en la provincia de Lahiy.

EE.UU sanciona a los lideres hutis por instigar la inestabilidad en el Yemen,sin acordarse q los mayores desestabilizadores son los q estan bombardeando. Los exitos de los hutis ponen en peligro el transito del petroleo del Golfo Persico dicen los expertos cosa q preocupa y mucho a Arabia Saudi.

En octubre pasado los hutis se apoderaron del puerto de Hodeidah importante para el transporte mundial de petroleo.Mas tarde se apoderaria de Marib q produce la mitad de todo el petroleo yemeni y al final se apoderaron de Saná.

La mayor parte del petroleo saudi se exporta por los puertos de la costa occidental de Yemen y los barcos recorren la larga costa yemeni.









"Esto sin mencionar el hecho de q la mayoria de los barcos prefieren por varias razones economicas recalar para repostar en la parte yemeni del Golfo de Adén antes q en Suez egipcio.El cambio de Gobierno puede afectar tanto el precio del petroleo,como a los vinculos comerciales.

La crisis en el pais puede provocar problemas no solo economicos sino tambien politicos.Los hutis son antioccidentales y muy prochiies.El politico irani Zakani dijo q tras la toma de Saná, ya son cuatro las capitales arabes bajo control del Iran. (Beirut con presencia mayoritaria de Hezbolla, Damasco con al Assad y Bagdad cuyo gobierno está dominado por chiies)


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Abr 2015)

Dentro de nada, esa zona habrá que llamarla Arabia Yemení


----------



## Haydar (16 Abr 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Sunitas (Saleh) y chiitas (Houthies) luchan juntos.



Saleh es zaydi (chiita) como los houthi,,,otra cosa es que haya sido titere de KSA y se haya valido de los Hermanos Musulmanes (Al Islah) y salafistas en su guerra contra los houthis


----------



## mazuste (16 Abr 2015)

Se aprecia que , todos aquellos Estados o instituciones que han recibido dinero saudí (Gran mayoría), no lo han declarado, pero, están librando una guerra contra Yemen. de un modo u otro.

El "abrazafarolas" general de la ONU, Ban Ki Moon,  *se ha deshecho*  del enviado de la ONU a Yemen, Jamal Benomar, porque este enviadono apoya la campaña de bombardeos de Arabia. Rapidamente, como buenos genuflexos que son, le han *reemplazado* con un siervo de los saudítas a petición expresa, el tal Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmad de Mauritania:

---------- Post added 16-abr-2015 at 13:46 ----------

Entre bombas, también se escapan regalos:






Combatientes Ansarullah inspeccionar un maletín junto a un paracaídas, lanzado desde por aviones saudíes, en el campamento de las fuerzas especiales en el distrito Tawahi del sur de la ciudad puerto yemení de Adén, el 3 de abril de 2015.


----------



## ComunidadSakerLatam (16 Abr 2015)

*Análisis de The Saker*

Un análisis de The Saker (https://thesaker.is) sobre la vergonzosa actuación del ejército estadounidense, dejando atrás a sus propios ciudadanos: “Yemen, otro ejemplo de la incompetencia militar de EE.UU.”

https://vineyardsakerlatam.wordpres...ejemplo-de-la-incompetencia-militar-de-ee-uu/


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2015)

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/172218-qaeda-toma-importante-aeropuerto-yemen








*Al Qaeda captura el mayor aeropuerto en el sur de Yemen

Al Qaeda ha capturado un importante aeropuerto en el sur de Yemen, según la agencia AP, citando medios locales. *





Spoiler



16 abr 2015

Nasser Baqazouz, un habitante de la ciudad, dijo que las tropas estatales que custodiaban el aeropuerto opusieron poca resistencia, informa AP.

Todavía no hay reportes sobre el número de muertos o heridos en la toma. El caos se ha incrementado en Yemen en los últimos meses, aunque los disturbios en el país se remontan al año 2011.

El asalto en el aeropuerto se produce pocos días después de que Ibrahim al Rubaish, un líder de alto rango de Al Qaeda, resultara muerto en un ataque aéreo en Yemen.

Los funcionarios locales dijeron que los combatientes de Al Qaeda se enfrentaron con miembros de la brigada de infantería encargada de proteger el aeropuerto de Riyan, en Mukalla, una importante ciudad portuaria y capital de la provincia más grande de Yemen, Hadramaut.

Al Qaeda ya controla el puerto de Balhaf, muy importante para la exportación de petróleo yemení.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (16 Abr 2015)

16 abr 2015

Nasser Baqazouz, un habitante de la ciudad, dijo que *las tropas estatales que custodiaban el aeropuerto opusieron poca resistencia*, informa AP.

Todavía no hay reportes sobre el número de muertos o heridos en la toma. El caos se ha incrementado en Yemen en los últimos meses, aunque los disturbios en el país se remontan al año 2011.

El asalto en el aeropuerto se produce pocos días después de que Ibrahim al Rubaish, un líder de alto rango de Al Qaeda, resultara muerto en un ataque aéreo en Yemen.

Los funcionarios locales dijeron que los combatientes de Al Qaeda se enfrentaron con miembros de la brigada de infantería encargada de proteger el aeropuerto de Riyan, en Mukalla, una importante ciudad portuaria y capital de la provincia más grande de Yemen, Hadramaut.

*Al Qaeda ya controla el puerto de Balhaf, muy importante para la exportación de petróleo yemení*.


business as usual


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2015)

the Lemniscat ha retwitteado
Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Today at change square Sanas says NO 2 #UNSC NO 2 Hadi "legitimacy" NO 2 #AQAP NO 2 Saudi/US coalition
YES 2 #Yemen 
*
Hoy, en la plaza de intercambio Sanas dice que *NO*, NO 2 2 #UNSC Hadi "legitimidad" NO 2 #AQAP NO2 Arabia EE.UU. coalición /
YES 2 #Yemen


----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews  · 3 h Hace 3 horas

BREAKING: Houthi militias target #Saudi border towns with mortar shells. - @HasanSari7
*
BREAKING: Milicias Houthi objetivo #Saudi ciudades fronterizas con proyectiles de mortero.
@HasanSari7


----------



## ulyses (17 Abr 2015)

Antes de q los iranies se empleen a fondo, necesitan proteger su retaguardia de posibles bombardeos (en caso de escalada) , es decir rusia suministra para q iran atque

Esta todo dispuesto para el duelo iran-a. Saudi , en principio el campo de batalla deberia ser yemen y el aire-mar q lo rodea, pero claro eso es en la teoria.

aqui la pupa me da que se la va a llevar, si o si, el imperio


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Abr 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> Antes de q los iranies se empleen a fondo, necesitan proteger su retaguardia de posibles bombardeos (en caso de escalada) , es decir rusia suministra para q iran atque
> 
> Esta todo dispuesto para el duelo iran-a. Saudi , en principio el campo de batalla deberia ser yemen y el aire-mar q lo rodea, pero claro eso es en la teoria.
> 
> aqui la pupa me da que se la va a llevar, si o si, el imperio



De acuerdo con tu análisis, Ulyses. Por cierto, y si no es indiscreta la pregunta ¿Los milicianos que aparecen en tu avatar, son de Hezbollah?


----------



## mazuste (17 Abr 2015)

*
Ataques aéreos saudíes matan a 33 yemeníes e hirieron a otros 32 en la gobernación de Amran.*






http://buff.ly/1OlTB8N


----------



## ulyses (17 Abr 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> De acuerdo con tu análisis, Ulyses. Por cierto, y si no es indiscreta la pregunta ¿Los milicianos que aparecen en tu avatar, son de Hezbollah?



no, son iranies: نیروی قدس
Niru-ye qods


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2015)

Yemen: radiografía de un colapso

Juan Arellanes*

En 2005, Robert Kaplan publicó Imperial Grunts, un elogio a la guerra contra el terrorismo. El épico relato inicia en Yemen en 2002. Tras visitar lugares remotos, poblados por jóvenes armados, Kaplan se preguntaba: “¿Cómo va EU a enfrentar esa muchedumbre?”

En 1986, Yemen comenzó a producir petróleo y el futuro parecía prometedor. El ingreso per cápita aumentó, y un país que vive fragmentado políticamente desde hace tres mil años alcanzó algo parecido a un gobierno central funcional. En 2001, el dictador Saleh suscribió la guerra contra el terrorismo por presión de EU, ganándose poderosos enemigos internos. En 2009, EU, con el aval de Saleh, inició una campaña de bombardeo de campamentos de Al-Qaeda de la Península Arábiga (AQPA) por medio de drones, rica en “daños colaterales”. EU considera a AQPA como la rama más peligrosa de la organización terrorista. Las revueltas de la Primavera Árabe debilitaron a Saleh. Su sucesor Hadi, con un gran respaldo militar de EU, recuperó el control de la sureña región de Amyan. En 2014, Obama presumía a Yemen, el país árabe más pobre, como un caso exitoso en la guerra contra el terrorismo.

Yemen alcanzó su Peak Oil en 2001, con una producción de 441 miles de barriles de petróleo diarios (mbpd). Para 2013 la producción había caído a 131 mbpd. En 2000, Yemen exportó más de 18 millones de toneladas (MT) de petróleo crudo que se redujeron a 9 MT, en 2010, y a 6 MT, en 2012. El consumo yemení de productos derivados del petróleo aumentó 83% entre 2000 y 2010 (pasó de 3.1 a 5.7 MT), pero en 2012 se redujo a 5 MT y sigue cayendo. El petróleo, que se agota aceleradamente, ha representado en las últimas décadas más de 70% de los ingresos del gobierno.

En 2007, cada yemení consumió en promedio 160 m3 de agua al año, una de las cifras más bajas del mundo. Se estima que las escasas lluvias sólo aportan 70% del consumo anual del país, por lo que los acuíferos fósiles se explotan aceleradamente. El verdadero drama de Yemen radica en que es posible que sus pozos de agua se agoten antes que su petróleo, lo cual podría ocurrir antes de 2020.

Las importaciones de trigo pasaron de 1.56 millones de toneladas (MT) en 2000 a 2.68 MT en 2011. Yemen produce menos de 5% del trigo que consume. En 1986, cuando comenzó a producir petróleo, la población de Yemen era de diez millones. En 2013 eran 24.4 millones. Desde que inició el siglo XXI, Yemen incrementa su población en más de 500 mil habitantes cada año. Más de seis millones de yemeníes son jóvenes de entre 15 y 24 años: en su mayoría desempleados, con pocas perspectivas de futuro y fácilmente radicalizables. Si agregamos que Yemen es el segundo país más fuertemente armado per cápita (sólo detrás de EU), tenemos todos los ingredientes para el desastre.

No pretendo minimizar el papel de las diferencias étnicas y religiosas en el conflicto. Es cierto que Arabia Saudita no permitirá un régimen chiita en su frontera sur y que EU preferirá un régimen aliado para seguir combatiendo a AQPA. Pero tales elementos sólo acelerarán un colapso previsible causado por razones termodinámicas. El espejismo del petróleo llevó a un crecimiento demográfico que superó largamente la capacidad de carga del ecosistema yemení. El desierto no puede alimentar a tanta gente y ya no habrá ingresos para pagar las importaciones de trigo y arroz.

Sin importar qué facción quede en el poder, la situación se degradará cada vez más, a menos que se comprenda realistamente qué es lo que ocurre y se actúe en consecuencia. Algo difícilmente esperable viendo la situación en Afganistán, Somalia, Irak, Libia, Egipto y Siria.

* Profesor de Geopolítica de la Facultad de Estudios Globales, Universidad Anáhuac México Norte.


----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2015)

Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
MilitaryMaps @MilitaryMaps  · 2 h Hace 2 horas

“@hamzaalkamaly: #Yemen #BREAKING pres, palace totally destroyed by airstrikes in #Taiz after targeting civilians , ”
*
"hamzaalkamaly: #Yemen #BREAKING Pres palacio totalmente destruidos por ataques aéreos en #Taiz después de atacar a civiles,


----------



## mmm (17 Abr 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yemen: radiografía de un colapso
> 
> Juan Arellanes*
> 
> ...



Ésta es la madre del cordero


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Abr 2015)

mmm dijo:


> Ésta es la madre del cordero



Recuerdo un documental hace algunos años, iba sobre la escadez de agua potable en el norte de Africa y Oriente Medio. en el se mostraba como todas las grandes conurvaciones árabes tienen graves problemas de abastecimiento, muchos de sus barrios se abastecen mediente cisternas diáriamente. El nivel de superpoblación estaba ya fuera de límite y con su mayoria de población por debajo de los 20 años (la tradición árabe es prolífica por naturaleza). Ello comportaba una bomba demográfica a corto plazo, bueno, parece que la bomba está detonando secuencialmente.


----------



## jerjes (17 Abr 2015)

A los contendientes enfrentados por el poder, el Gobierno y los rebeldes huthi se han sumado los mercenarios de al Qaeda y del EI. En el mundo arabe hay tres paises desintegrados por la guerra, Irak,Siria y Libia a los q ahora hay q unir el Yemen.

Iran advierte q la continuacion de la agresion de Arabia Saudita a Yemen podria tener consecuencias para toda la region,así q seria necesario la intervencion de actores regionales como Egipto para detener el conflicto.

El cancillesr irani Mohamad Yavad Zarif ha mantenido una conversacion telefonica con el secretario general de la ONU Yanki-monn sobre la crisis del Yemen y ha urgido el cese de los bombardeos.

Por su parte Yanki-monn ha agradecido los esfuerzos de Iran para poner fin al conflicto del Yemen y enviar ayuda humanitaria al pueblo yemeni, q ya ha visto perecer 2571 de sus ciudadanos civilis incluidos 385 niños.

El vicecanciller irani para Asuntos Arabes y Africanos Abdolahian, ha tildado la agresion miliar saudi contra Yemen de un "error",q no tendrá ningun resultado a favor de los agresores, ha asegurado el diplomatico en una reunion con el viceministro de Exteriores de Alemania Markus Eclerer en Teheran.

En la cita el vicecanciller irani ha pedido a Alemania ya otros paises europeos a adoptar medidas necesarias para poner fin a los bombardeos saudies, la matanza de civiles y la destruccion de las infraestructuras yemenies.

El Rey de Arabia Saudi se reunió con los jefes de Estado egipcio y turco para reafirmar su apoyo a la intervencion saudi en los conflictos sirio y yemeni, a favor de al Qaeda y EI q operan en Siria,Irak y ahora Yemen.

La reunion con el turco Erdogan con el rey Saman, habria tenido como objetivo reafirmar la alianza saudi con Turquia respecto al apoyo a grupos de terroristas radicales en SIria. Se habria reafirmado la ayuda financiera de Arabia Saudi a grupos terroristas radicales operando en Siria bajo la benevola mirada de la ONU.,mientras Erdogan seguiria proporcionando su territorio como base para los rebanacuellos.

Aparte probablemente Erdogan y Salman habrian proporcionado apoyo a los terroristas en Siria coincidiendo con la intervencion militar liderada por los saudis en Yemen.Estas conversaciones del presidente egipcio y del turco con el saudi se habria llevado a cabo con la aprobacion de EE.UU la unica superpotencia q preside la coalicion de aliados occidentales, y del Cercano Oriente organizada para desestabilizar Siria y derrumbar su gobierno enemigo este del Estado nazi de Israel, apoyando a grupos radicales para lograrlo.

Asi, segun un informe de la ONU mas de 25.000 voluntarios extranjeros se unieron a los grupos terroristas operando en Siria e Irak,como al Nusra y EI incluyendo ciudadanos de las alcantarillas de al menos cien paises.Segun la ONU, q despues de las visitas de los presidentes egipcio y turco a Riad comenzó la llamada Tormenta Decisiva contra Yemen coincidiendo con la ofensiva terrorista a Idlib (Siria) el numero de extranjeros de dichos grupos terroristas aumentó en un 71%.

Desde el 26 de marzo los saudis con luz verde de EE.UU está llevando a cabo una ofensiva aerea contra el Yemen q ha dejado al menos 22571 muertos incluidos 381 niños y 214 mujeres 5 de ellas embarazadas.Todo esto con la aquiesciencia de la ONU y EE.UU.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Abr 2015)

A todos esos datos de la superpoblación y escasez de agua y alimentos asi como de dinero para comprarlo fuera, hay que añadir el KAT, la droga local que consume todo el mundo prácticamente a todas horas. 

Las pocas tierras aprovechables para la agricultura, apenas un 4% del territorio, estan en su mayoria dedicadas al KAT y ademas tienen que importar ingentes cantidades de Africa Oriental.

Es una droga estimulante, una especie de coca con menos calidad, que vuelve bastante majara y agresiva a la gente.


----------



## Alcazar (18 Abr 2015)

Por lo que veo, Yemen es un país al borde del colapso más absoluto, y esto no es una exageración del tipo "ejjpaña va a petar", sino un proceso inexorable y muy cercano en el horizonte.

Cuando las baterías eléctricas mejoren y se abaraten un poco, y no queda mucho para eso, los yemenies y otros árabes tendrán que emigrar en bloque y en son de guerra estilo pueblos germánicos. La pregunta es, hacia donde tiraran?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (18 Abr 2015)

https://es.santandertrade.com/analizar-mercados/arabia-saudita/politica-y-economía

(...)
En 2013, el gobierno continuó con su programa quinquenal de inversiones comenzado en 2011, e implentó una política de "saudización" del mercado laboral, junto con una campaña para luchar contra la inmigración clandestina. Han habido disturbios, como consecuencia de las expulsiones llevadas a cabo por la policía, y los sectores de la construcción y restaurantes se han visto afectados por estas medidas. El desafío sigue siendo la orientación de los cesantes saudianos a puestos disponibles, aunque tienden a no querer encontrarse en una situación de subalternos. El gobierno, además, ha seguido desarrollando la industria del petróleo y el gas, buscando al mismo tiempo diversificar la economía desarrollando el sector manufacturero, los servicios, y apoyando al sector privado. Para el año 2014, el país ha adptado un nuevo e inédito presupuesto, que culmina en 228 mil millones de USD. Este presupuesto se centra en la educación y la salud, que representan 38% del gasto total, y se centra también en los proyectos de infraestructura. Al contrario de los dos presupuestos anteriores, el presupuesto de 2014 prevé un regreso al equilibrio más que un excedente. Aunque las medidas sociales y económicas son bien acogidas, el statu quo político es una fuente creciente de descontento en la población.

El nivel de vida es uno de los más altos de la región, con un PIB per cápita de más de 20.000 dólares. Al mismo tiempo, el país sufre un índice de desempleo entorno a 12% (que afecta sobre todo a los jóvenes) y fuertes desigualdades.
(...)




Principales sectores económicos

La agricultura representa 2,5% del PIB y emplea a 4% de la población activa. Es un sector poco productivo pese a las grandes inversiones del Estado. A causa de las limitaciones geográficas y climáticas que conforman su relieve (sequía), Arabia Saudita importa la mayor parte de sus necesidades agroalimentarias y de productos agrícolas. La escasez de agua es un problema serio en la región que el país debería abordar en los años venideros, ya que el cultivo del trigo amenaza con agotar las reservas de agua. 

El sector industrial representa cerca de 60% del PIB. Está dominado por las actividades no manufactureras (extracción del petróleo). El país cuenta con las reservas petroleras más importantes del mundo y es también el mayor productor y exportador de petróleo del mundo. El petróleo supone más de 90% de las exportaciones del país y casi 80% de los ingresos del gobierno. La cuota del sector industrial, sin tener en cuenta el petróleo, está creciendo gracias a las inversiones del estado saudí que persiguen una diversificación de la economía.

Por último, los servicios representan 38% del PIB. Se trata de un sector dominado por el turismo, los servicios financieros y bancarios, y los seguros. El turismo genera ingresos muy importantes (casi 4 millones de turistas al año), exclusivamente gracias a las peregrinaciones a La Meca. 

_(que poco se dejan, visto el valor añadido comparado con la industria)_

Repartición de la actividad económica por sector 
Agricultura Industria Servicios 
Empleo por sector (en % del empleo total) 4,7 24,7 70,7 
Valor añadido (en % del PIB) 1,8 60,6 37,6 
Valor añadido (crecimiento anual en %) 0,7 2,5 5,3 

--------------------
Como Yemen, no tienen capacidad de alimentar a tanta gente. También aumentan en medio millón cada año, en 1.960 eran poco más de cuatro millones, ahora andarán casi por los treinta; aunque deben tener cinco o seis millones de inmigrantes, la mayoría hombres según estos datos:

Arabia Saudita cerró 2013 con una población de 28.828.870 personas, lo que supone un incremento de 541.015 habitantes respecto a 2012, en el que la población fue de 28.287.855 personas.

Arabia Saudita es el 45º país en población de los 184 de los que publicamos este dato en DatosMacro.com.

La población masculina es mayoría, con 16.567.030 hombres, lo que supone ell 57.46% del total, frente a las 12.261.840 mujeres que son el 42.53%.

Arabia Saudita - Población 2015 | datosmacro.com


----------



## Hermericus (18 Abr 2015)

Dos años de petroleo a 40$ o menos, y les peta todo el chiringuito.


----------



## mazuste (18 Abr 2015)

* General egipcio: Una intervención terrestre egipcia en Yemen es imposible *
almanar.


----------



## Feynman (18 Abr 2015)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yemen: radiografía de un colapso
> 
> Juan Arellanes*
> 
> ...



La superpoblación es la causa de todo lo que está pasando. Crecimiento infinito en un medio finito es imposible y cuando se alcanza el límte de carga el sistema colapsa, surgiendo conflictos entre los individuos por el control de los pocos recursos disponibles, destruyendolos aún más. Cuando arrasan con todo, los supervivientes emigran a otras partes, sobreexplotando más todavía el nuevo sistema, colapsandolo a su vez, propagando el colapso.

El principal problema del mundo musulmán es la superpoblacion. Recordemos que Gaza tiene una población de 1.8 millones de habitantes, demasiada gente allí metida, sin recursos, no puede traer nada bueno. Irán, pais semidesértico, tiene casi 80 millones, la población de Siria se ha multiplicado por 5 en 60 años, en Turquia, tras el hundimiento del imperio otomano, la población era de 12 millones, ahora son 77 millones. Y así podiamos seguir con todos.

Lo de Yemen es el preludio de lo que sucederá en los paises musulmanes, y en especial, los del golfo pérsico, cuando pasen el peak-oil. Son estados cuya principal fuente de ingresos es el monocultivo del petróleo. Los paises ricos de la zona, como EAU, Kuwait o Arabia Saudí viven a todo tren, pueden hacer florecer el desierto quemando petróleo como si no hubiera un mañana. Cuando se les terminé volveran a ser tan pobres como hace 100 años y se matarán entre ellos, como hacían sus bisabuelos, por la posesión de un pozo, de agua y no de petróleo, en mitad del desierto.

La religión es solo la excusa. En el nombre de Dios matarán a herejes, sunís o chiís, o a los infieles, cristianos, pero en el fondo no es más que una lucha por los escasos recursos que el sistema puede proporcionar, como ha pasado siempre.


----------



## mmm (18 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Por lo que veo, Yemen es un país al borde del colapso más absoluto, y esto no es una exageración del tipo "ejjpaña va a petar", sino un proceso inexorable y muy cercano en el horizonte.
> 
> Cuando las baterías eléctricas mejoren y se abaraten un poco, y no queda mucho para eso, los yemenies y otros árabes tendrán que emigrar en bloque y en son de guerra estilo pueblos germánicos. La pregunta es, hacia donde tiraran?



Por enésima vez: las baterías son un medio de acumulación de electricidad. Primero hay que generarla en otro sitio. ¿Dónde? En la renovables no, no van a sustituir más que una ínfima fracción de lo que nos aportan los combustibles fósiles.

Las baterías no van a ser la solución a nada ni en el mundo árabe ni en España.


----------



## Alcazar (18 Abr 2015)

mmm dijo:


> Por enésima vez: las baterías son un medio de acumulación de electricidad. Primero hay que generarla en otro sitio. ¿Dónde? En la renovables no, no van a sustituir más que una ínfima fracción de lo que nos aportan los combustibles fósiles.
> 
> Las baterías no van a ser la solución a nada ni en el mundo árabe ni en España.



Las baterías pueden quitar de la dependencia petrolera a un buen % del parque automovilístico, no digo todo por supuesto, pero por huevos tiene que tener su efecto bajista en el precio del petróleo.

Por ejemplo, yo vivo en la zona del estrecho y si pudiéramos almacenar la energía del viento para disponer de ella a discreción, toda la zona podría abastecerse sin necesidad de pagar tributo a los árabes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Las baterías pueden quitar de la dependencia petrolera a un buen % del parque automovilístico, no digo todo por supuesto, pero por huevos tiene que tener su efecto bajista en el precio del petróleo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo vivo en la zona del estrecho y si pudiéramos almacenar la energía del viento para disponer de ella a discreción, toda la zona podría abastecerse sin necesidad de pagar tributo a los árabes.



¡Bueno! ¿una ofensiva de "las cosas van a ir mejor con las renovables"? las baterías contienen menos energía que la madera y la almacenan muchísimo peor.

¿Abastecerse con nuestros propios medios aunque sean renovables y almacenamiento en baterías? SI POR SUPUESTO, EN LA ABSOLUTA MISERIA.

Saludos cansinos que hay mucho cansino, ya joder.


----------



## ulyses (18 Abr 2015)

Feynman dijo:


> La superpoblación es la causa de todo lo que está pasando. Crecimiento infinito en un medio finito es imposible y cuando se alcanza el límte de carga el sistema colapsa, surgiendo conflictos entre los individuos por el control de los pocos recursos disponibles, destruyendolos aún más. Cuando arrasan con todo, los supervivientes emigran a otras partes, sobreexplotando más todavía el nuevo sistema, colapsandolo a su vez, propagando el colapso.
> 
> El principal problema del mundo musulmán es la superpoblacion. Recordemos que Gaza tiene una población de 1.8 millones de habitantes, demasiada gente allí metida, sin recursos, no puede traer nada bueno. Irán, pais semidesértico, tiene casi 80 millones, la población de Siria se ha multiplicado por 5 en 60 años, en Turquia, tras el hundimiento del imperio otomano, la población era de 12 millones, ahora son 77 millones. Y así podiamos seguir con todos.
> 
> ...




El que peor está con diferencia es Egipto.

Población de Egipto (estimación referida a 1 de julio de los respectivos años. Fuente: ONU):

Año 1950= 20.400.000
Año 1960= 26.100.000
Año 1970= 33.300.000
Año 1980= 43.500.000
Año 1990= 52.700.000
Año 2000= 66.200.000
Año 2010= 80.000.000

y con el Nilo que ya no da mas de si. un polvorin


----------



## murray (18 Abr 2015)

Gracias conforeros por el jran nivel de este hilo. Asumiendo mi humilde condición de ignorante en este tema, me gustaría hacer unas preguntas:

- ¿Sería un escenario posible el bloqueo duradero del estrecho de Mandeb por parte de los Houthies? ¿o Arabia Saudi y USA siempre van a poder evitarlo? (contando con que no se meterá Iran y por tanto Rusia …) ¿Qué supondría este bloqueo para la economía global? (como consecuencia del aumento del precio del petróleo, disminución de las exportaciones de Arabia Saudí, aumento de exportaciones de Rusia, Irán, etc …)

- ¿Quién apoya o financia a AQ en Yemen? ¿Arabia Saudi? ¿La CIA? ¿Israel? ¿AQ son suníes, chiitas, o hay de todo? ¿qué les une? ¿podría darse un escenario en que AQ se uniera a lo houthies en contra de Arabia Saudi? 

Para mí el papel de AQ es lo más confuso en todo este asunto … sobretodo después de leer que AQ ha ganado el control del mayor aeropuerto del sur de Yemen y de uno de los mayores puertos. Según los mass mierda AQ son terroristas que ponen bombas, no batallones que conquistan ubicaciones estratégicas con "algún fin" … ¿AQ en contra de quién están y a favor de quién? ¿dónde consiguen las armas? ¿realmente los bombardea USA con drones? ¿o en realidad los entrena y los bombardeos son un teatrillo para la borregada que se informa con las noticias de la tele?

Gracias hamijos, sin este hilo no me habría dado cuenta de la importancia de lo que está sucediendo el Yemen.


----------



## Methos (18 Abr 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> El que peor está con diferencia es Egipto.
> 
> Población de Egipto (estimación referida a 1 de julio de los respectivos años. Fuente: ONU):
> 
> ...



En realidad la situación se está normalizando ya en casi todos los áíses árabes. En la lista que has puesto se ve como el crecimiento absoluto del 1990 al 2000 es prácticamente el mismo que del 2000 al 2010, y te puedo asegurar que el del 2010 al 2020 será inferior. Casi todos los países árabes han bajado su tasa de natalidad hasta entre el 2 y el 3, y en las próximas décadas conseguirar terminar su trasición demográfica.

El único país árabe que no está en plena transición es precisamente Yemen, con 5,5 hijos de media.


----------



## itaka (18 Abr 2015)

Methos dijo:


> En realidad la situación se está normalizando ya en casi todos los áíses árabes. En la lista que has puesto se ve como el crecimiento absoluto del 1990 al 2000 es prácticamente el mismo que del 2000 al 2010, y te puedo asegurar que el del 2010 al 2020 será inferior. Casi todos los países árabes han bajado su tasa de natalidad hasta entre el 2 y el 3, y en las próximas décadas conseguirar terminar su trasición demográfica.
> 
> El único país árabe que no está en plena transición es precisamente Yemen, con 5,5 hijos de media.



pues si tu lo dices sera, pero yo a todas las moras que veo aquí llevan 3 niños o más....

por no decir que muchos moros se han traído a sus padres, que me gustaría saber quien les paga le medico a estas personas que nunca han cotizado en España, aunque ya me se la respuesta.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Abr 2015)

murray dijo:


> Gracias conforeros por el jran nivel de este hilo. Asumiendo mi humilde condición de ignorante en este tema, me gustaría hacer unas preguntas:
> 
> - ¿Sería un escenario posible el bloqueo duradero del estrecho de Mandeb por parte de los Houthies? ¿o Arabia Saudi y USA siempre van a poder evitarlo? (contando con que no se meterá Iran y por tanto Rusia …) ¿Qué supondría este bloqueo para la economía global? (como consecuencia del aumento del precio del petróleo, disminución de las exportaciones de Arabia Saudí, aumento de exportaciones de Rusia, Irán, etc …)
> 
> ...



Si alguien tuviera respuestas para todas esas cuestiones, y que estuvieran bien fundadas y no fueran simples conjeturas, estaría de analista con la CIA o con el FSB, y no perdiendo el tiempo en Burbuja.


----------



## Methos (18 Abr 2015)

itaka dijo:


> pues si tu lo dices sera, pero yo a todas las moras que veo aquí llevan 3 niños o más....
> 
> por no decir que muchos moros se han traído a sus padres, que me gustaría saber quien les paga le medico a estas personas que nunca han cotizado en España, aunque ya me se la respuesta.



Son datos oficiales. Por ejemplo en Marruecos la tasa de fecundidad está en torno al 2,2. Esto sigue siendo bastante más elevado que la española, pero dentro de una década llegarán a una tasa sostenible. También hay que tener en cuenta que la tasa es 2,2 la moda (la cantidad de niños mas usual) puede ser perfectamente 3. Siempre hay bastantes mujeres que por alguna razón se quedan sin tener hijos o mueren antes de poder tenerlos, por lo que la tasa de natalidad no muestra el número medio de hijos que se tiene por pareja. Con una tasa de 2,2 es posible que lo más comun sea tener 3 hijos, al igual que pasaba en españa, que con una tasa de 1,3 lo mas común era tener 2 hijos.

Aqui teneis una tabla de la tasa de natalidad de distintos países segun diversas organizaciones: AnexoaÃ­ses y territorios por tasa de fertilidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Alcazar (18 Abr 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡Bueno! ¿una ofensiva de "las cosas van a ir mejor con las renovables"? las baterías contienen menos energía que la madera y la almacenan muchísimo peor.
> 
> ¿Abastecerse con nuestros propios medios aunque sean renovables y almacenamiento en baterías? SI POR SUPUESTO, EN LA ABSOLUTA MISERIA.
> 
> Saludos cansinos que hay mucho cansino, ya joder.



Están mejorando a pasos de gigante, yo me he montado en coches y motos eléctricas y funcionan bastante bien.

Es mas, sino fuera por el absurdo canon por el uso de baterías que hace que salgan mas caros que los coches de gasolina, sería interesante plantearse la compra de alguno como segundo coche familiar para trayectos cortos y medios.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2015)

Conflict News ha retwitteado
Hisham Al-Omeisy @omeisy · 3 h Hace 3 horas

Seven big bombs dropped by coalition jets in south of capital Sana'a just in past 10min! Densely populated resid area! WTF! #Yemen
*
Siete grandes bombas lanzadas por aviones de la coalición en el sur de la capital, Saná, justo a 10 minutos pasado! Densamente poblada zona resid! WTF! #Yemen

---------- Post added 18-abr-2015 at 18:57 ----------

Hisham Al-Omeisy ha retwitteado
Jane Novak @JNovak_Yemen · 55 min Hace 55 minutos

@wtfarab @MartinAbuzayn @omeisy it's well known & I documented #yemens Saleh used chlorine vs Houthis in Sadda war 3
*
@wtfarab @MartinAbuzayn @omeisy es bien sabido y he documentado #yemens Saleh utiliza cloro vs huzíes en Sadda guerra 3


----------



## Diego Orpí (18 Abr 2015)

itaka dijo:


> pues si tu lo dices sera, pero yo a todas las moras que veo aquí llevan 3 niños o más....
> 
> por no decir que muchos moros se han traído a sus padres, que me gustaría saber quien les paga le medico a estas personas que nunca han cotizado en España, aunque ya me se la respuesta.



pq aquí les sale rentable. Cuantos más hijos, menos trabajan.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2015)

Conflict News @rConflictNews · 4 h Hace 4 horas

YEMEN: Houthi artillery kills 3 more Saudi troops near Dahran al-Janoob. #Decisive_Storm - @AssetSourceApp
*
YEMEN: Houthi artillería mata a 3 soldados saudíes más cerca daran al-Janoob. #Decisive_Storm -AssetSourceApp







---------- Post added 18-abr-2015 at 19:04 ----------

 Hisham Al-Omeisy @omeisy · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Neighborhood chatter: A strong smell resembling Clorox detergent in air after yesterday night's strike & explosions in Attan Sana'a #Yemen
*
Charla Barrio: Un fuerte olor parecido detergente Clorox en el aire después de que ayer noche de huelga y explosiones en Attan Sana'a #Yemen


----------



## anarcosindicalista (18 Abr 2015)

Una flota de 7 navios iranies se dirige a Yemen con cargamentos de armas (y ademas lo anuncia a los 4 vientos).

@Everywhereistan 
#BREAKING: #Iran reportedly informed #Decisive_Storm leaders it will send 7 ships 2 #Yemen that will include "#military equipment" #KefayWar


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Abr 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si alguien tuviera respuestas para todas esas cuestiones, y que estuvieran bien fundadas y no fueran simples conjeturas, estaría de analista con la CIA o con el FSB, y no perdiendo el tiempo en Burbuja.



Y ganando un buen dinero


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (19 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Están mejorando a pasos de gigante, yo me he montado en coches y motos eléctricas y funcionan bastante bien.



Yo tengo una ebici y se lo recomiendo a cualquiera  Para motos urbanas si habrá futuro, para coches olvídate:
The Oil Crash
demasiado peso, el coche y la batería. Además de que, sin petróleo, ni se puede producir tanta electricidad, ni fundir los metales necesarios, ni sacarlos de las minas.

¿Qué pasa con Aden? ¿Sigue dividido, en tregua, combatiendo?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (19 Abr 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si alguien tuviera respuestas para todas esas cuestiones, y que estuvieran bien fundadas y no fueran simples conjeturas, estaría de analista con la CIA o con el FSB, y no perdiendo el tiempo en Burbuja.



Si leyeran burbuja a lo mejor Crimea seguía perteneciendo a Ucrania. De los analistas de la CIA, NSA o FSB no me fío mucho. Y sobre todo después de conocer la historia de Snowden.
8:
Se me olvidaba Osetia del Sur, otra metedura de pata de los súper analistas.
:XX:


----------



## Debunker (19 Abr 2015)

Feynman dijo:


> La superpoblación es la causa de todo lo que está pasando. Crecimiento infinito en un medio finito es imposible y cuando se alcanza el límte de carga el sistema colapsa, surgiendo conflictos entre los individuos por el control de los pocos recursos disponibles, destruyendolos aún más. Cuando arrasan con todo, los supervivientes emigran a otras partes, sobreexplotando más todavía el nuevo sistema, colapsandolo a su vez, propagando el colapso.
> 
> El principal problema del mundo musulmán es la superpoblacion. Recordemos que Gaza tiene una población de 1.8 millones de habitantes, demasiada gente allí metida, sin recursos, no puede traer nada bueno. Irán, pais semidesértico, tiene casi 80 millones, la población de Siria se ha multiplicado por 5 en 60 años, en Turquia, tras el hundimiento del imperio otomano, la población era de 12 millones, ahora son 77 millones. Y así podiamos seguir con todos.
> 
> ...



Dices una verdad como un templo, pero a medias.

Lo que está ocurriendo en todo el mundo, efectivamente es que el sistema de crecimiento infinito, que es exponencial como los intereses bancarios, es imposible en un mundo finito. 

Pero el mayor actor de las guerras por recursos, es el mundo occidental porque la verdad es, que el más jodido es precisamente el mundo occidental.

No es tanto la super población, como el consumo, la carga sobre el planeta de un occidental es unas 80 veces la carga de un oriental en países superpoblados y pobres de Asia como La India, Pakistán y Bangladesh que tienen una densidad de población de las más altas del mundo, China queda excluída si la comparamos con la densidad de población de numerosos países europeos.

Si observamos la densidad de población (habitantes por km2) de cada país, la población se concentra en los países super desarrollados, pequeños países que son protectorados de las grandes potencias o ciudades estados tambien protegidas por intereses geoestratégicos o políticos históricos como ocurre en Hong Kong o Singapur, algo que se puede observar en la densidad de población por regiones de España donde Ceuta y Melilla se llevan la palma por razones geoestratégicas, y después Madrid y a continuación el País Vasco y Cataluña por industria y desarrollo, en Europa el país más poblado, si exceptuamos protectorados y ciudades estados, del mundo mundial, es Holanda y le sigue de cerca Alemania, es decir las zonas planetarias llamadas ricas porque producen los cachivaches que consumimos, pero que necesitan enormes recursos planetarios, extraídos de todas partes, para mantener su industria y necesitan mercado que consuman lo que producen.

Densidad de población (personas por kilómetro) | Datos | Tabla

Apache Tomcat/7.0.30 - Informe de Error

El impacto medio ambiental que los países industriales y tecnos llamados ricos, tanto por el consumo de materias primas como por su descarga al medio ambiente localmente y globalmente de polución química y basuras contaminantes que exportan a otras zonas del planeta, son insostenibles en cuanto a degradación del planeta y escasez de materias primas.

Y de eso va la cosa en todo lo que ocurre en el mundo.

Tenemos un futuro muy negro por delante, sin embargo el debate se centra entre la población europea y en especial de España en la política, en el mesias que no robará y proporcionará viviendas y renta básica para todos.

Cuando se observa toda la cadena de producción de cualquier artículo que consumimos por toneladas todos los días del año y los tiramos todos los días del año, es cuando nos damos cuenta de la locura que vivimos.

No es la panacea, pero en orden a no hacerlo muy largo para que se vea, nos da un buen ejemplo este vídeo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfGMYdalClU


----------



## Wein (19 Abr 2015)

> Si observamos la densidad de población (habitantes por km2) de cada país, la población se concentra en los países super desarrollados,



¿Banglades es desarrollado? ienso:


----------



## murray (19 Abr 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si alguien tuviera respuestas para todas esas cuestiones, y que estuvieran bien fundadas y no fueran simples conjeturas, estaría de analista con la CIA o con el FSB, y no perdiendo el tiempo en Burbuja.



En realidad me conformo con simples conjeturas. Dependiendo de en qué estén basadas usaré mi criterio para darles más o menos valor …

Por otra parte, no creo que nadie esté perdiendo el tiempo en Burbuja, especialmente los que intervenís en hilos sobre temas tan cruciales que los mass mierda no cuentan, o lo hacen como parte de la propaganda de su bando.

En este hilo hay muchos enlaces a artículos, noticias, tweets, mapas etc … que proporcionan ángulos diferentes y recursos que dan la posibilidad a los que los que os leemos de utilizar nuestro criterio para formarnos una opinión, no basada únicamente en lo que nos cuentan los mass mierda.

En cuanto a mi pregunta sobre AQ, si realmente están financiados y usados por Arabia Saudi e Israel, supongo que si es así, se les va a caer pronto la careta … tan sólo es cuestión de esperar a ver qué pasa con el aeropuerto y el puerto que han tomado a la fuerza, o ver si hay ataques de Arabia Saudi a posiciones de AQ …. igual los que estáis bien informados sabéis de qué va el tema, por eso pregunto … y no pretendo "respuestas bien fundadas", las opiniones también son recursos válidos, luego que cada uno use su criterio


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2015)

Press TV @PressTV · 34 min Hace 34 minutos

BreakingNews:
Saudi warplanes attack presidential palace, surrounding buildings in city of Taizz 
#Yemen #BREAKING 
*
Aviones de guerra saudíes atacan palacio presidencial, que rodea los edificios en la ciudad de Taizz
#Yemen #BREAKING
**
 Press TV @PressTV · 27 min Hace 27 minutos

UPDATE
Saudi warplanes attack Lawder, Moudiya districts in Yemen’s Abyan province
#BREAKING #Yemen #breakingnews 
*
Aviones de guerra saudíes atacan Lawder, distritos Moudiya en la provincia de Abyan de Yemen
#breakingnews #BREAKING #yemen
**
 Press TV @PressTV · 4 min Hace 4 minutos

Saudi troops injured in friendly airstrike near #Yemen border 
*
Tropas saudíes heridos en ataque aéreo amigo cerca en la frontera #Yemen

PressTV-â€˜Saudi troops injured in friendly strikeâ€™


----------



## jerjes (20 Abr 2015)

Los saudies han llamado a su guerra contra el Yemen, "Tormenta decisiva",debe ser en homenaje a EE.UU a Irak en 1991 q llevaba el nombrecito de "Tormenta del Desierto",donde se coimetieron los peores crimenes del s.XX.EE.UU dominado por los sionistas asesino un millon - y me quedo corto - de iraquies,la mitad niños, imponiendo sanciones draconianas a Irak.

La entonces secretario de Estado de EE.UU la judia Madeleine Albright se jacto en la TV nacional, de q "valio la pena" asesinar a medio millon de niños iraquies. Albright es actualmente co-inversora junto a Rothschild y Soros, de una empresa por valor de 550 millones dolares q instala antenas de telefonia movil sobre las casbezas de los africanos (teniendo en cuenta los efectos negativos q tienen las antenas de telefonia movil en la salud y su papel en las tecnologias de control mental encubiertas, uno se pregunta, q estan haciendo alli estas antenas de Rothschild-Soros-Albright, a los africanos q han servido siempre de conejillos de indias en clandestinos experimentos).

La invasion sionista-saudi al Yemen, podria terminar como la invasion israeli en 2006 al Libano. En aquella ocasion los israelitas sufrieron pese a su sofisticado armamento, una humillante derrota frente a Hezbolla.

Los huties yemenies están dispuestos a poner sus vidas en juego para defender su pais,para defenderlo contra el invasor extranjero q representa el imperio de los banqueros del Nuevo Orden Mundial. Los invasores saudies como los EE.UU en Vietnam y los israelies en el Libano, les falta lo principal, ese soporte moral q le hace a uno correr riesgos.

La coalicion de los "podridos" encabezada por Arabia Saudi y todos los emiratos del Golfo Pérsico, q son parte de las propiedades de los corruptos banqueros sionistas - Barein, Kuwait,Qatar y los Emiratos Arabes Unidos, pais musulman principal importador de bebidas alcoholicas, tambien incluye Jordania q es controlada desde las oficinas de la CIA en Aman.- Egipto,cuyo dictador al-Sisi,de linaje de los judios marroquies, es un agente sionista encubierto de toda la vida, y Marruecos cuyo rey es un supuesto homoxesual y uno de los principales traficantes de drogas del mundo y q ha vendido Marruecos a los europeos y lo ha convertido en un macro burdel.

La farsa entre sunies y chiies no existe, el unico conflicto esta entre los banqueros sionista y la resistencia. Si los sionistas pueden engañar a los sunies para q vean a los chiies como un enemigo, tendran exito en la destruccion de la region y mantendrán su hegemonia.

El EI nunca atacará al Regimen de Israel,por el contrario hay q ser muy despistado para no ver q está ayudando a balcanizar el Oriente Medio, para eso les pagan,ahi su exito en el fichaje en toda Europa. El EI no es un grupo extremista como nos cuentan los massmedia, sino uno de falsa bandera creado por el mundo sionista.

Al Sisi finge ser un arabe musulman y no lo es, pero los medios de comunicacion afirman q si lo es,el trabajo de al Sisi siempre fué recibir ordenes de Israel y transmitirlas a sus subordinados. No debe sorprendernos q su tio Uri Sibagh q sirvio en la Liga Judia en 1948-50 luego emigrara a tierras Palestinas ocupadas y empezara a trabajar para Ben-Gurion.Verdaderamente vergonzoso.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Abr 2015)

Pero al sisi no hiba a ser el nuevo nasser ? ::

como gozabais cuando al sisi dio el golpe de estado en egipto he propagandistas que no os enterais de nada ::


----------



## Debunker (20 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> ¿Banglades es desarrollado? ienso:



Yo digo, "en países superpoblados y pobres de Asia como La India, Pakistán y Bangladesh que tienen una densidad de población de las más altas del mundo,"

Para quien sabe leer, esos países son la excepción de la regla y son los únicos países que la rompen.


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Abr 2015)

Esto ha explotado.


----------



## Debunker (20 Abr 2015)

Sobre el ISIS o como se llamen, en su día abrí un hilo sin más repercursión, en realidad casi nunca alimento ningún hilo por falta de tiempo y en los temas largos como este, la guerra de ucrania etc. solo os leo las dos últimas páginas, por eso no doy gracias a vuestros posts porque sería injusto dar gracias a solo lo que puedo leer. 

Bueno lo que posteé en su día fue esto,

"Me estoy comiendo el coco que te cagas.

Se trata de una web denominada ISIS que responde a, Integrated System Improvement Service, da servicio a la flor y nata de ejército-s , servicios de inteligencia del gran poder y todo lo habido y por haber, entrena a personal para la guerra o terrorismo, obviamente gente corriente de andar por la calle, por algunas fotos de su web son árabes o negros.

Llama la atención que sus headqueters están en USA, Africa y OM, y en expansión, si vais a la pestaña de sus clientes veréis lo que os dicho antes, la flor y nata de servicios de inteligencia y todas las agencias gubernamentales de valor estratégico en geopolítica, con servicios sofisticados de inteligencia y acción sobre el terreno, tienen los más avanzos sistemas de tecnología, etc.

Solo puedo sacar una conclusión, el terrorismo del ISIS, Al Queda y su puta madre es una creación de USA, que al estilo de la antigua Blackwater (ejército de mercenarios dirigidos por una empresa privada y sin responsabilidad jurídica por sus crímenes), éstos hacen lo mismo para crear terrorismo, desestabilizar y masacrar países. 

De ser esto cierto, vosotros mismos, la agenda del gran poder debe ser terrorífica y sus motivos se nos escapan, a saber que tienen en mente para nosotros. 

No se lo mismo es que mi mente tiene tintes de conspiranoia, por eso os digo que me estoy comiendo el coco y al final no se que pensar. 

En esta pestaña señalan sus centros de acción y si pincháis en su "misión y valores" veréis que están para defender los intereses de quien les contrate (USA) y además corporaciones privadas.

Interesante que pinchéis en sus clientes. 

https://public.isishq.com/public/about/default.aspx

En este otro enlace que dice que ISIS amplia sus centros en USA, Méjico y Africa, veréis algunos campos de entrenamiento y la morralla humana de a quien entrena.

https://public.isishq.com/public/new...ost.aspx?ID=14

Vaya mundo que vivimos, lo del mad max va a ser verdad."

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/573574-extrana-web.html


He pinchado de nuevo en la web y ahora dicen llamarse SIS, han quitado la I.


----------



## MICROLITO (20 Abr 2015)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Esto ha explotado.



Qué explota exactamente? :8: 

armas quefabrican las van a usar para eso son y todo esto es aperitivo si nadie para ésta locura

The Strongest Explosion in Sanaa by the Saudi Aggression - YouTube


*"Un vecino, Adel Mansur, ha explicado que ha sido la mayor explosión que han oído desde que comenzaron los bombardeos de la coalición internacional liderada por Arabia Saudí, hace tres semanas"*
Un avión provoca una gran explosión en una base de misiles de Saná


----------



## jerjes (20 Abr 2015)

A q todo el mundo recuerda esta imagen de estos tres triunfadores.La cosa viene a q EE.UU ha desclasificado el informe de la CIA en el q es Gobierno de EE.UU justificaba su invasion de Irak en 2003. El documento tiene unas 90 paginas cuyos datos fueron distorsionados por la Administracion Bush para conseguir el respaldo del Congreso, ya q no puede confirmar q Irak tenga armas de destruccion masiva.

Desde esa época el Imperio ha seguido haciendo lo mismo, destruyendo paises, asesinando civiles etc.La inteligencia estadounidense dice " el regimen iraqui no está desarrollando programas nucleares, quimicos y biologico".

"Irak no tiene capacidad para crear un arma nuclear".

El documento tampoco confirma en contra de lo q aseguraron los mandatarios estadounidenses, q Irak estuviera reconstruyendo su programa de armas biologicas.

El informe tampoco se atreve a decir q Sadam Hussein fuera complice de al Qada y eso lo tenian muy sabido los norteamericanis pues fueron ellos los padres de la criatura, q usan a su antojo para aumentar el terrorismo, y están usando ahora tanto en Irak Siria y ahora Yemen.

El entonces secretario de Defensa Donald Ramsfeld mintio, proclamando q los servicios de inteligencia contaban con " evidencias a prueba de balas" de la relacion de Hussein y al Qaeda asi como la presencia de estos terroristas en Irak.

El 5 de marzo de 2003, Juan Pablo II envió al Cardenal Laghi para una entrevista con Bush,pidiendole no invadiera Irak, pero Bush contestó q estaba convencido q estaba convencido q era esa la voluntad de Dios. Lo q quiere decir q Dios se lo habia comunicado a él en lugar de al Santo Padre.

El Cardenal Laghi le dijo a Bush q sucederian tres cosas si los EE.UU invadian Irak.Primero el conflicto causaria muchas muertes. Segundo se produciria una guerra civil. Tercero EE.UU podrian comenzar la guerra pero tendrian mucha dificultad para salir de ella.

Añadió q con la paz no se perdia nada, pero con la guerra se crearia un enorme desorden, especialmente en el mundo arabe. El Cardenal Laghi se dió cuenta q Bush estaba mas q decidido para comenzar la guerra y lo confirmó el General Pace q le acompaño a su automovil y le dijo:" Su Eminencia no tenga miedo lo haremos rapidamente".


----------



## La española (20 Abr 2015)

Yo creo que bombardean todas estas ciudades como Siria, Irak, y ahora Yemen, porque tienen un plan rotundo. No bombardean por casualidad, es porque quieren destruir por completo la diversidad de culturas distintas, ajenas a Arabia Saudi, Usa, o Israel. Es en NWO. Tiene que ser todo el mundo igual, porque ellos quieren que sea así. El plan de bombardear para que el poder solo residan en ellos. Ya ni siquiera es por religión, o dinero. Sino para apoderarse del mundo. Empobrecen a los países, los desmoralizan, y los hacen más esclavos. Derruyendo por completo sus hermosas ciudades. Para que ellos se mantengan dirigiendo la manga de la sartén del curso de la cultura, y del mundo en general, y no se les escape nada. No les importa la destrucción total de las ciudades, de éstas grandes civilizaciones, que a la par son tan diferentes. No es sólo terrorismo, eso también, pero camuflado para que no se note tanto el plan mundial.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2015)

MICROLITO dijo:


> Qué explota exactamente? :8:
> 
> armas quefabrican las van a usar para eso son y todo esto es aperitivo si nadie para ésta locura
> 
> ...



No se cortan, armas termo báricas.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No se cortan, armas termo báricas.



* Parece que han tocado depósitos de "Scud". Eso se comenta. *
*
Los aviones saudíes arrojan panfletos en Yemen*
http://www.hispantv.com/newsdetail/Yemen/28570/Aviones-saudies-distribuyen-panfletos-en-Yemen

Los aviones saudíes han distribuido panfletos en la provincia de Sada, sita en el norte de Yemen, en los que se amenaza a los pobladores con seguir los ataques aéreos, si no restituyen en el poder al expresidente fugitivo Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, un fiel aliado de Riad.

En los citados panfletos, Arabia Saudí ha alegado también que sus agresiones contra Yemen tienen como objetivo: apoyar a los yemeníes, así como evitar la intervención extranjera en ese territorio, ha anunciado este lunes la agencia de noticias yemení Khabar.


----------



## Namreir (20 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> ¿Banglades es desarrollado? ienso:



O Nigeria, o Indonesia, y Canada o Noruega subdesarrollados.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Tienen mas potencia de fuego probada que los parásitos judíos en el Líbano 2006 nunca he visto algo así tampoco en Gaza.
> 
> Comentan que es una BLU-118/B



En Gaza no lo a visto por que los mas-mierdas se han censurado, a los palestinos les han tirado de todo menos armas nucleares.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 21:00 ----------




La española dijo:


> Yo creo que bombardean todas estas ciudades como Siria, Irak, y ahora Yemen, porque tienen un plan rotundo. No bombardean por casualidad, es porque quieren destruir por completo la diversidad de culturas distintas, ajenas a Arabia Saudi, Usa, o Israel. Es en NWO. Tiene que ser todo el mundo igual, porque ellos quieren que sea así. El plan de bombardear para que el poder solo residan en ellos. Ya ni siquiera es por religión, o dinero. Sino para apoderarse del mundo. Empobrecen a los países, los desmoralizan, y los hacen más esclavos. Derruyendo por completo sus hermosas ciudades. Para que ellos se mantengan dirigiendo la manga de la sartén del curso de la cultura, y del mundo en general, y no se les escape nada. No les importa la destrucción total de las ciudades, de éstas grandes civilizaciones, que a la par son tan diferentes. No es sólo terrorismo, eso también, pero camuflado para que no se note tanto el plan mundial.



Predicadores del caos.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2015 at 21:05 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> * Parece que han tocado depósitos de "Scud". Eso se comenta. *
> *
> Los aviones saudíes arrojan panfletos en Yemen*
> http://www.hispantv.com/newsdetail/Yemen/28570/Aviones-saudies-distribuyen-panfletos-en-Yemen
> ...



Eso de los Scub puede tener sentido ¿se acuerdan de la fragata Navarra? de todas maneras se libera mucha energía en muy poco tiempo, normalmente se almacena el ácido nítrico (combustible de cohetes) en depósitos pequeños separados y detonan de uno en uno y no todos a la vez.

PD:¿Estos americanos no aprenden? ¿tirando panfletos como en Vietnam?¿para convencerles que los bombardeos son por su bien?


----------



## La española (20 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Tienen mas potencia de fuego probada que los parásitos judíos en el Líbano 2006 nunca he visto algo así tampoco en Gaza.
> 
> Comentan que es una BLU-118/B




¿Y esas bombas son nuevas, son la primera vez qué las usan?

Uff, tienen mucha fuerza para cargarse media ciudad.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Abr 2015)

La española dijo:


> ¿Y esas bombas son nuevas, son la primera vez qué las usan?
> 
> Uff, tienen mucha fuerza para cargarse media ciudad.



Termobaricas.


----------



## La española (20 Abr 2015)

hydra69 dijo:


> Termobaricas.



Pues que horror, cuando tienen eso tan potente.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Abr 2015)

La española dijo:


> Pues que horror, cuando tienen eso tan potente.



[youtube]-Dny78kvO0I[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2015)

La española dijo:


> Pues que horror, cuando tienen eso tan potente.



No es que peguen hostias como panes, lo siguiente antes de las nucleares y tienen más historia de lo que parece, su uso data de Vietnam para despejar la jungla son estupendas.


----------



## Hermericus (20 Abr 2015)

Las 'conversaciones' de USA con Iran están claras. Palo y zanahoria.

Si firmas, te damos algunas migajas, te quitamos sanciones y te damos la mano.

Si no firmas, mira lo que te va pasar tarde o temprano.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2015)

Cada vez que intento comprender y evaluar la "movida" de Yemen, por parte de los Sauditas, más me retrotrae a los orígenes del conflicto que desató la planificación imperial en el Medio Oriente: El trasunto"Iraq-Kuwait".

Por abreviar, diría que EE.UU. está "ayudando" a los Saud, empujándoles hacía el precipicio existencial; a su colapso como Estado. Porque está claro que, Arabia Saudí, se ha metido en un pozo sin posibilidades de regresar en condiciones(Es una opinión bastante generalizada en los mentideros geopolíticos), como gendarme del Medio Oriente.

El Reino Saudita es uno de los principales prestamistas de USA ¿Qué Estado colapsado va a poder reclamar deudas? :no:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> Las 'conversaciones' de USA con Iran están claras. Palo y zanahoria.
> 
> Si firmas, te damos algunas migajas, te quitamos sanciones y te damos la mano.
> 
> Si no firmas, mira lo que te va pasar tarde o temprano.



Para pillar gas, la madre que los parió, así que se trataba de eso, bueno los iraníes ya saben de que van, no hace ni un par de años que cazaban a los científicos físicos iraníes por la calle como a ratones.

Ya es oficial, lo del fraking que tanto estuvieron dando por saco con esa idiotez es una tomadura de pelo para desplumar mirlos blancos.


----------



## mazuste (20 Abr 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> Las 'conversaciones' de USA con Iran están claras. Palo y zanahoria.
> Si firmas, te damos algunas migajas, te quitamos sanciones y te damos la mano.
> Si no firmas, mira lo que te va pasar tarde o temprano.



*
En este "juego", diría que a los dos protagonistas les interesa priorizar un "tiempo muerto" en cuanto que los dos necesitan esperar modificar las circunstancias y condiciones ideales para poder volver al "cuadrilátero" con mejores opciones.
*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Cada vez que intento comprender y evaluar la "movida" de Yemen, por parte de los Sauditas, más me retrotrae a los orígenes del conflicto que desató la planificación imperial en el Medio Oriente: El trasunto"Iraq-Kuwait".
> 
> Por abreviar, diría que EE.UU. está "ayudando" a los Saud, empujándoles hacía el precipicio existencial; a su colapso como Estado. Porque está claro que, Arabia Saudí, se ha metido en un pozo sin posibilidades de regresar en condiciones(Es una opinión bastante generalizada en los mentideros geopolíticos), como gendarme del Medio Oriente.
> 
> El Reino Saudita es uno de los principales prestamistas de USA ¿Qué Estado colapsado va a poder reclamar deudas? :no:



Uff estimado mazuste, ha dado en el clavo, siempre el Sr.Matt Simons dijo que antes de que EEUU se paralizase invadiría Arabia Saudí que es donde está el premio gordo del petróleo.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Abr 2015)

Para reducir a cuatro cabreros que no hacen nada más que mascar kat están empleando ya , los imperiales , bombas termobáricas . Me parece que están pasándose y que están un poco nerviosos . Es un despilfarro de medios abrumador ¿ Qué necesidad tienen de usar unas bombas tan tremendamente caras ? ¿ Por qué no meten unas cuantas divisiones acorazadas por la frontera y acaban con el problema de raíz ? ¿ O es que no se atreven a ello ? ¿ Durante cuanto tiempo van a estar bombardeando desde la lejanía sin acercarse a los yemeníes ?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2015)

Créame, son baratas comparado con enviar tropas y que los cacen por la calle.


----------



## Wein (20 Abr 2015)

No se sabe si es una bomba o ha sido una explosión provocada. ¿Por qué estaba grabando la zona justa?


----------



## Total War (21 Abr 2015)

US warship heads to Yemeni waters; could block Iran weapons

USS Theodore Roosevelt, portaaviones clase Nimitz

si están lo suficientemente locos pueden montar una falsefag de libro


----------



## MICROLITO (21 Abr 2015)

EE.UU. ha enviado dos buques de guerra, el portaaviones USS Theodore Roosevelt y el crucero USS Normandy, que lo escolta hacia aguas de Yemen, donde se unirán a otras naves estadounidenses, anunció el portavoz del Pentágono Steve Warren, citado por Reuters.


Horas antes la agencia AP informó que la Marina de EE.UU. había enviado al USS Theodore Roosevelt a la zona para interceptar cualquier buque iraní que transporte armas a los rebeldes hutíes. La información no fue confirmada por Pentágono

Dos buques de EE.UU. se dirigen a aguas yemenÃ*es - RT


----------



## Wein (21 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Evidencias documentadas la primera vez que las veo en un conflicto real hasta el momento solo habían sido usadas en practicas, son similares a las armas nucleares con cargas muy pequeñas con la diferencia que no dejan radiactividad.





¿Dónde está la evidencia de que sea una termobárica? ¿Una termobárica se puede lanzar desde un cazabombardero?
¿Y no puede ser que haya explotado un depósito de municiones? navaja de Okan y tal.



El Siria se vio esa misma explosión en un ataque nocturno de Israel.


----------



## itaka (21 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Pudo haber sido Estados Unidos de forma encubierta no tienes que decir a los 4 vientos "ESTOY ATACANDOOO" quien ataca, ataca y ya, como Putin en el este de Ucrania es bien sabido que sus mineros "Novorrusos" eran una mierda en combate y tuvo que intervenir con sus propias tropas sin admitirlo en publico.



cuando han intervenido el ejercito ruso en Ucrania ?? que sepa nunca, tú manía a putin por no armar a los sirios (que tienes razón) te pierde.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Abr 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Créame, son baratas comparado con enviar tropas y que los cacen por la calle.



Son un error, si deja usted al enemigo sin teritorio donde vivir ¿Donde cree usted que irá? De hecho no tienen a donde huir excepto a Arabia Saudí.


----------



## Methos (21 Abr 2015)

En Donesk hubo una explosión similar cuando los ucranianos alcanzaron con un tochka un convoy de misiles Grad. Yo apostaría a que esta vez a sucedido algo similar, solo que el depósito es bastante mayor. Lo que me sorprende es que la explosión ha sido en mitad de la nada.

Aquí un vídeo de la explososión ucraniana. A diferencia de la de Yemen está en una hondonada y mas lejos, y no se puede ver el punto de inicio de la explosión:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA01suHS1lc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA01suHS1lc


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2015)

Se rumorea un alto el fuego, que anunciara para las próximas horas...

Tic,tac...


----------



## Denyuri (21 Abr 2015)

Desde GuerraEterna



> Los bombardeos saudíes en Yemen ya tienen un vencedor: Al Qaeda
> 
> The unreal image that will define Saudi-led war in #Yemen: at least 15 civilians killed in air strike on missile base pic.twitter.com/6kLLmtmABw
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2015)

El rey saudí llama a Putin para discutir sobre Yemen.
Putin le invita a visitar Rusia. Sería primera visita de este monarca a Moscú.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-20/putin-invites-saudi-king-to-russia-as-they-discuss-yemen-crisis

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 14:14 ----------

*'Irán se muestra optimista, porque guerra en Yemen terminará en horas'*




> * El vicecanciller iraní Hossein Amir-Abdollahian habla sobre las muchas esperanzas de que los ataques militares saudíes contra Yemen terminen en cuestión de horas después de los esfuerzos diplomáticos que la República Islámica ha realizado.
> 
> "Somos optimistas de que vamos a ver, en las próximas horas, como varias facciones yemeníes se reúnen en la mesa de negociaciones y hacen esfuerzos para mejorar la tendencia política en el país".
> 
> Amir-Abdollahian hizo estas declaraciones antes de una reunión trilateral entre los vicecancilleres iraníes, suizos, y Sirios en Teherán para discutir los medios para el envío de la ayuda humanitaria internacional para Siria.*



Espero que los iraníes tengan los suficientes elementos de juicio, del que que nosotros carecemos y hayan encontrado el punto de acuerdo.

PressTV-â€˜Iran optimistic Yemen war will end soonâ€™


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Abr 2015)

Parece que Arabia se dio cuenta del terrible error que cometio influenciado por USA, va a dar marcha atras de manera inteligente.
Veremos que pasa si esto se concreta, lo normal conociendo a los Usanos es que como castigo a Arabia les tienda la mano a Iran de un modo mas real de lo que fue la ultima vez.

Esto se pone realmente interesante, porque mi sensacion es que se dieron cuenta que la invasion a Yemen era una trampa y le iba a traer muchisimos problemas.

USA cada vez mas desesperado y solo.


----------



## delhierro (21 Abr 2015)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Parece que Arabia se dio cuenta del terrible error que cometio influenciado por USA, va a dar marcha atras de manera inteligente.
> Veremos que pasa si esto se concreta, lo normal conociendo a los Usanos es que como castigo a Arabia les tienda la mano a Iran de un modo mas real de lo que fue la ultima vez.
> 
> Esto se pone realmente interesante, porque mi sensacion es que se dieron cuenta que la invasion a Yemen era una trampa y le iba a traer muchisimos problemas.
> ...



Me temo que no. Posiblemente lo llamen para hacerles una oferta por las armas que dice que vendera a Iran.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Abr 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Se rumorea un alto el fuego, que anunciara para las próximas horas...
> 
> Tic,tac...



¿Tan mal les está yendo a los otánicos?

Por cierto, esto cada vez se parece más a la lucha libre mejicana entre técnicos y rudos. Lo malo es que los rudos matan, violan, torturan y mutilan de verdad sin que los çarbitros hagan nada.


----------



## SadButTrue (21 Abr 2015)

*El rey de Arabia Saudita ordena que la Guardia Nacional participe en la campaña en Yemen*
El rey de Arabia Saudita ordena que la Guardia Nacional participe en la campaÃ±a en Yemen - RT

:S


----------



## Xsiano (21 Abr 2015)

SadButTrue dijo:


> *El rey de Arabia Saudita ordena que la Guardia Nacional participe en la campaña en Yemen*
> El rey de Arabia Saudita ordena que la Guardia Nacional participe en la campaÃ±a en Yemen - RT
> 
> :S



Todo o nada, a eso están jugando.


----------



## La española (21 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> No se sabe si es una bomba o ha sido una explosión provocada. ¿Por qué estaba grabando la zona justa?




Eso me ha parecido a mí. Me ha dado la sensación, no veía ningún misil, le he dado varias veces al retroceso, parado y vuelta a empezar, y me ha dado la sensación de ser que ya la tenían dentro metida en la tierra, algo así, como usted dice: Una explosión provocada. Pero como yo no entiendo, pero claro no se veía caer ningún objeto antes de la explosión. O yo no lo he pillado.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 16:14 ----------

Bueno, yo de éste tema no sé casi nada. Pero me da la impresión como si en realidad Arabia Saudi, Israel, y Estados Unidos, están desesperados porque están perdiendo el poder en el mundo. Quiero decir que están haciendo eso porque se les está echando todo el mundo encima, y su hegemonía, yo veo que se está haciendo trizas. Y se tienen que apoyar. Aunque se ve los múltiples intereses por parte de todos, en general. Ya no sólo Rusia, Irán, ect...


----------



## MICROLITO (21 Abr 2015)

http://<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/iH-mRKAAAI0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Parece clara una inminente invasión por tierra de los sauditas egipcios y algún otro.. después o de por medio habrá algún rifirafe con embarcaciones iraníes y si la cosa no va a mas entrarán a por Assad ; no se entiende este despliegue como ya alguien comentó sino es para la gran batalla que se acerca terriblemente ; también está el pánico a que Irán cieere el transito de Aden y de Ormuz 

En sólo dias se verá el nacimiento de un nuevo oriente en proceso de desintegración y caos o por el contrario el inicio del cese total de hostilidades pero para ésto último primero queda el largo e Isis y del asunto Ucraniano colea terriblemente; 

A las malas si los invasores siguen en sus trece de cercar militarmente a Rusia y China así cómo a Corea del Norte, ésta última tiene todos los nºs para que de el pistoletazo de salida bajo amenaza de ataque ( el enésimo o más) a Usa y será entonces que la que dispare sea Rusia o Usa y que igual se ponga a prueba la base de Rota y alguna más .

Ojalá todo quede en poco más de lo que ha pasado hasta ahora ¡¡


*Teherán se ha ofrecido como negociador entre los bandos, aunque el ministro de Exteriores yemení, Riad Yasin, ha rechazado su propuesta ya que, según él, Irán es "parte del conflicto".*

Crece tensión en Yemen: Arabia Saudita ordena a tropas terrestres sumarse a operaciones contra hutíes
El rey saudí solicitó que la Guardia Nacional se una a la lucha contra los rebeldes ante el fracaso de los bombardeos.
por EFE - 21/04/2015 - 11:26 
LinkedIn 
0 

2 




© AFP
Rebeldes hunties llegan a las afueras de Palacio en Anden Yemen. El rey de Arabia Saudí, Salman bin Abdelaziz, ordenó hoy a la fuerza terrestre de la Guardia Nacional que participe en las operaciones de la coalición árabe contra los rebeldes hutíes en el Yemen, informó la agencia oficial saudí, SPA.

En un encuentro con estas fuerzas en Riad, el ministro de la Guardia Nacional, Mutib bin Abdalá, afirmó que las tropas "están totalmente formadas y preparadas para apoyar la misión de la coalición árabe, que tiene el objetivo de devolver la estabilidad y seguridad al pueblo yemení", añadió la agencia.

El anuncio del monarca se produce casi cuatro semanas después de que Riad, al frente de una alianza de países árabes, declarara la guerra a los milicianos hutíes en el Yemen y comenzara el lanzamiento de ataques aéreos contra sus posiciones.

Durante ese tiempo, la coalición árabe siempre ha negado la necesidad de enviar tropas terrestres para enfrentarse a los hutíes.

La decisión del rey llega después de que los bombardeos no hayan conseguido su objetivo de detener el avance de los hutíes hacia la ciudad meridional de Adén, donde se refugiaba el ahora presidente en el exilio, Abdo Rabu Mansur Hadi.

Horas antes de hacerse público el anuncio, el Gobierno iraní, señalado por la coalición como responsable de apoyar a los hutíes, expresó su confianza en que los bombardeos cesarían en "cuestión de horas" y que en "un breve plazo" de tiempo las partes enfrentadas se sentarían en la mesa de negociaciones.

Crece tensión en Yemen: Arabia Saudita ordena a tropas terrestres sumarse a operaciones contra hutíes | Mundo | LA TERCERA


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2015)

The US Will Eventually Bomb Iran As It Bombed Other Countries: William Blum | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization









*Los EE.UU. puede eventualmente Bombardear Irán Como bombardeó Otros países: William Blum*

_Tiempo de Obama como líder de los EE.UU. está llegando a su fin - su mandato concluye el próximo año. Presidentes Wannabe ya han unido a la carrera a la Casa Blanca. Y como el presidente Obama pasa por el último año de su gobierno, Washington cambia de repente su tono - ahora Irán es una nación adecuada con quien hablar, y que está bien para reunirse con líderes de Cuba y Venezuela. Pero lo que está en ese cambio? 

Ha Washington finalmente caído sus políticas anteriores? ¿Qué quiere Obama de lograr? Y será el nuevo, hasta ahora desconocido, el líder de América alguna diferencia? Planteamos estas preguntas al destacado historiador, autor de best-sellers sobre la política exterior estadounidense, William Blum, quien está en Sophie & Co hoy. _





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
19/04/2015
Por William Blum 
RT



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/a2sFfu3_tDg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*Transcripción 
William Blum:* No creo que la política exterior estadounidense cambia en absoluto, independientemente de quién esté en la Casa Blanca, Bush o Clinton, o quién más se está ejecutando. Nuestra política no cambia ... Puedo añadir Obama a eso. Ni siquiera sería importa qué partido es, republicano o demócrata, tienen la misma política exterior. 

*SS:* _¿Por qué crees que es la misma política para ambas partes? ¿Por qué crees que no son diferentes unos de otros? _

*WB:* Porque Estados Unidos, durante dos siglos ha tenido un objetivo básico, primordial, y que es la dominación del mundo, al menos desde la década de 1890, si no antes, se puede decir eso. La dominación del mundo es algo que atrae a los republicanos y los demócratas o liberales o conservadores. La idea de que somos la nación excepcional y tienen algo muy importante para impartir al resto del mundo, nuestros valores maravillosos, el excepcionalismo americano ... Cada partido cree en que con mucha fuerza. No discuten sobre eso en absoluto, excepto a través de su debate de campaña, van a tomar ciertos puntos de vista opuestos sólo para aparecer distinta. Pero, en el poder, tienen la misma política exacta - la dominación del mundo. 

*SS:* _Ahora, de vuelta en el 2009 el presidente Obama dejó en claro que el escudo antimisiles en Europa ya no sería necesario si la amenaza de Irán fue eliminado - y fue golpeado acuerdo nuclear con Irán. Ahora, trato histórico está cerca, pero la OTAN está diciendo que no habrá cambio de planes del escudo de misiles - ¿por qué no? _

*WB:* Porque el deseo acciones de la OTAN de los Estados Unidos de dominar el mundo. La OTAN es sólo un brazo de la política exterior de Estados Unidos, no tiene sentido realmente en hacer una distinción entre la política exterior y la política de la OTAN - que son los mismos. Si Estados Unidos no estábamos en la OTAN, la OTAN no existiría. EEUU fundamos la OTAN, Estados Unidos es su principal apoyo y fuente de financiamiento, no hay distinción entre los Estados Unidos y la OTAN, y que compartimos la misma visión de la dominación del mundo americano. Por lo tanto, no importa si Irán está haciendo esto o aquello - saben que Irán no es un amante de un Imperio, y el que no es un amante del Imperio tiene una vida corta. Irán, Venezuela, Cuba, lo que sea. Esa es la prueba, Do You Love Empire o no. 

*SS:* _Pero, ¿podemos ser un poco más preciso acerca de esta teoría de la "dominación" - La OTAN ha estado fortaleciendo sus fronteras orientales con edificio militar hasta en los umbrales de Rusia, y una fuerza de reacción rápida para incluir 30.000 efectivos - por qué este despliegue? A quién va dirigido en contra? _

*WB:* Está dirigido contra Rusia. Los EE.UU. no puede soportar cualquier persona que pudiera permanecer en el camino de la expansión del Imperio - y Rusia y China son los únicos países que pueden hacer eso. Otras naciones, como Cuba o Irán o Venezuela son considerados como enemigo igual de bien, porque tienen la influencia política: Cuba tiene influencia sobre todo el hemisferio occidental. Eso les hace un gran enemigo. Pero los criterios básicos de la expansión del Imperio es si usted apoya Imperio o no, y que excluye a todos los países que han llamado - desde Cuba a Rusia. 

*SS:* _¿Cree usted que Estados Unidos iría tan lejos como usar la fuerza contra sus enemigos? _

*WB:* Bueno, los EE.UU. han utilizado la fuerza contra sus enemigos de forma regular desde hace dos siglos. Por supuesto que usarían la fuerza! Han utilizado la fuerza contra Cuba, invadieron Cuba y que han apoyado los exiliados cubanos en todo tipo de actividades violentas durante 60 años. La violencia nunca está muy lejos de la política de Estados Unidos. Permítanme resumir algo para el beneficio de los oyentes: desde 1946 los EE.UU. han intentado derrocar a más de 50 gobiernos extranjeros. En el mismo período de tiempo se ha intentado asesinar a más de 50 líderes extranjeros. Se ha bombardeado las personas de 30 países, se ha suprimido partidos revolucionarios en al menos 20 países - y me olvidé de otros factores en mi lista. Este es un registro sin precedentes en toda la historia humana, y no hay razón para pensar que está cambiando de cambiará, excepto si alguna fuerza superior viene en una escena, que en realidad se puede derrotar al estadounidense 

*SS:* _Pero, ya sabes, la inteligencia francesa - y Francia parece ser un aliado de los EE.UU. - el jefe de la inteligencia francesa ha dicho recientemente que no encontraron ninguna evidencia de Rusia planea invadir Ucrania. ¿Entonces por qué la OTAN ha estado presionando a estas demandas de una invasión inminente tan duro y por tanto tiempo? _

*WB:* Porque Rusia tiene dos características de un enemigo, que Washington no puede tolerar: uno, tiene muy poderosas capacidades militares, y dos, que no es una especie de política de Washington, no es un gran admirador del Imperio. Lo mismo se aplica a China. Eso es todo lo que necesita: usted no nos admirar y tener la fuerza militar - eso es todo lo que se necesita para ser un enemigo de Washington. 

*SS:* _El problema es que hay un alto el fuego que parece en su lugar, ¿no? Pero paracaidistas estadounidenses han llegado a Ucrania para entrenar a las fuerzas en el país, y no es la primera implementación que hemos visto. Así que, con el acuerdo de alto el fuego y el acuerdo de paz en el camino, ¿por qué es el envío de tropas de Washington ahora? _

*WB:* Ellos saben muy bien que Ucrania no es ... o los que viven en Ucrania y apoyar a Rusia, Washington sabe muy bien que estas personas no están de su lado, y no estará de su lado, y no hay manera de hacerlos en nuestro lado, por lo que, los Estados Unidos está a la espera de acabar con ellos militarmente en algún momento en el futuro cercano. Tan pronto como se puede conseguir toda la política en su lugar, no hay vuelta atrás de estas políticas. Tengo que repetirme otra vez: Washington quiere dominar el mundo y nadie, incluyendo a la gente en la parte sur-oriental de Ucrania, que no comparten ese punto de vista, son enemigos, y en algún momento pueden ser satisfechas con la fuerza militar. 

*SS:* _¿Así que estás diciendo que Estados Unidos no quiere la paz en Ucrania, porque Estados Unidos está enviando personal militar a Ucrania - como he dicho - mientras que los europeos están negociando la paz sin la participación de Estados Unidos? _

*WB:* Washington no busca la paz o la guerra. Se busca la dominación, y si se puede lograr la dominación pacífica - eso está bien. Si no pueden, que vamos a usar la guerra. Es así de simple. 

*SS:* _Así que, como usted ha dicho, Estados Unidos es uno de los principales financistas de la OTAN; también hay Estonia y cumplir con las metas de financiamiento de la OTAN. ¿Por qué el resto de sus miembros a la zaga? ¿No es la alianza importante para ellos también? _

*WB:* Ellos tienen sus propias políticas de casas que ocupan, cada uno tiene sus propias necesidades financieras para hacer frente, cada uno tiene su propia relación con Washington de tratar, que varía. No es exactamente el mismo en estos países, pero en general, ningún miembro de la OTAN va a luchar en contra de Washington. Ningún miembro de la OTAN iba a apoyar a la insurgencia en Ucrania - no uno. Así que no hay necesidad de ir a que no está pagando y que está pagando - ninguno de ellos volverá a ir en contra de las políticas de Washington en Ucrania o en otro lugar. 

*SS:* _Ahora, por el contrario, Europa, Estados Unidos y Rusia - que comparten las amenazas de seguridad similares, cuestiones como Siria, Estado islámico, hay Afganistán, y ellos no van a ninguna parte. ¿Pueden estos estados trabajan juntos si es absolutamente necesario, por ejemplo? _

*WB:* No tienen las mismas amenazas de seguridad. Washington acaba de anuncia que personas de diferentes países son enemigos de los EE.UU. - que no los hace una amenaza. Siria, por ejemplo, no es una amenaza para los EE.UU. Ni era Irak, ni era Libia. EEUU invade un país tras otro, totalmente independiente de si son una amenaza o no. Mientras ellos no creen en el Imperio, siempre y cuando ellos están ayudando enemigos del Imperio. Quiero decir, lo que amenaza era Libia a Washington? OTAN les invadió sin piedad, los bombardeó fuera de la existencia, que son un estado fallido ahora. ¿Cuál fue su amenaza? No hay amenaza. Si Rusia no anuncia Libia como una amenaza, no es porque Rusia tiene una política exterior diferente - es porque Rusia no es tan paranoico como los EE.UU. y Rusia no está buscando la dominación del mundo. 

*SS:* _Rusia ha sido criticado muchas veces por su decisión de suministrar sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea a Irán. Ahora, ¿por qué es América tan preocupado por la defensa de misiles antiaéreo Irán puede obtener de Rusia? No es que Washington tiene planes para bombardear Irán, ¿no? _

*WB:* Por supuesto que sí, y lo mismo ocurre con Israel. No se puede dejar a un lado esos temores. Washington, como he mencionado antes, ha bombardeado más de 30 países. ¿Por qué habrían parar ahora? Irán es un objetivo definido de los EE.UU. e Israel, y es muy comprensible que Irán querría tener sistemas de defensa de misiles avanzados. 

*SS:* _Pero mira: US está quedando fuera de Yemen ahora, no está dispuesto a enviar tropas terrestres a Irak o involucrarse en Siria. A veces parece que Washington se está cansando de las intervenciones extranjeras, últimamente. _

*WB:* Ellos siguen apoyando a los enemigos de Siria, y se aseguran de que Assad no va a volver al poder. Están bombardeando lugares de todo Siria, que pueden ser útiles militarmente a Siria. No han olvidado de Siria en absoluto. Irak es aliado en este momento, pero mañana o ayer es algo diferente. Usted no sólo puede ver hoy y decir "no están luchando aquí y allá" y pensar "Oh, Washington ha encontrado por fin la paz". No. Su objetivo básico es sin cambios - hoy, mañana o el próximo año. Debo decir que, de nuevo, por décima vez, es la dominación del mundo. 

*SS:* _Ahora, usted ha escrito en uno de sus libros, el "Estado villano" que si usted fuera presidente, que iba a terminar todos los estadounidenses intervenciones extranjeras a la vez. ¿Podemos los EE.UU. hacer eso? ¿Es así de simple? Quiero decir, US dejamos Irak y mira lo que pasó. _

*WB:* Si yo fuera un presidente, sí, eso es lo que yo haría. Y luego añado, a la parte que has citado, añado al final del párrafo, en mi quinto día en la oficina que sería asesinado. Entonces, eso es lo que pasa con la gente que quiere desafiar las políticas del Imperio. Pero tendría gran momento para los primeros días. 

*SS:* _Pero, ¿los EE.UU. realista hacer eso? Termine todas sus intervenciones extranjeras a la vez? Porque, veamos un ejemplo de Irak, una vez que se fueron, propagación ISIS. _

*WB:* El estadounidense ha creado ISIS. Permítanme señalar esto - no hace mucho tiempo, había cuatro grandes estados en el Medio Oriente y el sur de Asia, que eran secular. Los EE.UU. invadió Irak, luego invadió Libia y derrocaron que el gobierno secular. Luego que ha estado en el proceso ahora, desde hace algunos años, en un intento de derrocar al gobierno secular de Siria. No es de extrañar que Oriente Medio y Asia del Sur han sido tomadas por los fanáticos religiosos: todos los posibles enemigos y obstáculos a que habían sido aniquilados por Washington. ¿Por qué van a parar ahora? 

*SS:* _Yo veo su punto. Mientras Irak y Afganistán no se pueden describir exactamente como victorias para las tropas estadounidenses, es decir, las invasiones han dado lugar también, por ejemplo, en las niñas que son capaces de ir a la escuela en Afganistán, o kurdos finalmente, tener un estado en Irak, por ejemplo. _

*WB:* Debo decirte algo y todos sus oyentes. En un momento, en 1980, Afganistán tenía un gobierno progresista, donde las mujeres tenían plenos derechos; incluso llevaban minifaldas. ¿Y sabes lo que le pasó a ese gobierno? Los EE.UU. la destruyó. Así que por favor, no me digas acerca de la política de Estados Unidos para ayudar a las niñas o las mujeres de Afganistán. Somos el gran enemigo de las mujeres de Afganistán. 

*SS:* _También he dicho que el fin de las intervenciones de los Estados Unidos podría significar el fin de los ataques terroristas. ¿Qué te hace pensar Estado islámico y Al-Qaeda y otros grupos terroristas dejarían de existir - y estoy hablando ahora, yo no estoy hablando de "si Estados Unidos no les había invadido aquel entonces". En este momento, si las intervenciones estadounidenses cesan, lo que hace pensar que estos grupos terroristas dejarían de existir también? _

*WB:* Puede que sea demasiado tarde. Cuando escribí eso, era correcta. Puede que sea demasiado tarde. Después de lo que hemos hecho a todos los gobiernos seculares en el Medio Oriente y en Asia del Sur, después de todo eso, no estoy seguro de que yo diría lo mismo de nuevo. Hemos desatado ISIS, y no vamos a ser detenido por cualquier amables palabras bonitas o los cambios de la política de Washington. Ellos tienen que ser eliminados militarmente. Son una fuerza increíble de horror, y los EE.UU. es responsable de ellos, pero la puerta del establo pueden estar cerrados, puede ser demasiado tarde para simplemente cambiar nuestra política. 

*SS:* _¿Entonces cree usted que Estados Unidos debería usar la fuerza militar para erradicar estos grupos terroristas? _

*WB:* Bueno, yo podría decir "sí", a excepción de que los EE.UU. engañar. Utilizarán la misma fuerza para atacar a otras personas, como en Siria, que utilizarán la misma fuerza para ayudar a derrocar a Assad, y utilizarán la misma fuerza para reprimir cualquier segmento de Irak o lo que sea, que son anti-América. No se puede confiar, ese es el problema. Cuando empiezan a usar la fuerza, no hay celebración de vuelta, y ellos no se preocupan por los civiles. El número de muertos civiles con cualquier bombardeo de Siria e Irak es ilimitado. Así que, por estas razones, no puedo apoyar estadounidense bombardeo de Irak o Siria o cualquier otro lugar. El bombardeo de Estados Unidos debe cesar en todas partes del mundo. 

*SS:* _Cuando escucho a usted, suena como América derroca a todos estos gobiernos y las bombas de todos estos países, y hace que las revoluciones - desde el punto de vista de las personas, las revoluciones y derrocamientos son realmente imposible si no conducen a estados de ánimo de las personas sobre el terreno. Así que usted está diciendo que la política exterior ha contribuido en gran medida al auge del islamismo radical en el Medio Oriente, pero me pregunto - no los lugareños tienen el control sobre su propia dirección en absoluto? _

*WB:* Los lugareños no tenían voz alguna sobre si los EE.UU. bombardear o no, tenían voz ni voto alguno sobre si los EE.UU. derrocar gobiernos elegidos por el pueblo, a menudo - que no tienen voz en estas cosas. Ahora, ellos pueden odiar ISIS, o algunos de ellos podrían odiar ISIS, pero es demasiado tarde. Ellos no pueden hacer nada al respecto. El mundo está en posición terrible. El mundo tuvo la oportunidad, hace 30-40 años, para detener los EE.UU. de todas estas intervenciones. Si la OTAN se había cerrado, la forma en que el Pacto de Varsovia se cerró, la Unión Soviética cerró el Pacto de Varsovia, con la expectativa de que la OTAN también irá a la quiebra -, pero los EE.UU. no hizo eso, y de que sea demasiado tarde. No sé qué decir, lo que va a salvar al mundo ahora. 

*SS:* _Usted ha mencionado Cuba y Venezuela en el inicio del programa. Ahora, hemos sido testigos de varias reuniones históricos recientemente, entre el presidente Obama y el presidente de Cuba, Raúl Castro, también la reunión de Obama con el presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro - ¿por qué Obama habla ahora con los estados los EE.UU. ha considerado siempre archienemigos? _

*WB:* Debe tener en cuenta, en primer lugar, que nada ha cambiado en absoluto, a partir de este momento nada ha cambiado. Tenemos que esperar y ver qué pasa, y estoy muy escéptico. Por ejemplo, con Cuba, el principal problema es las sanciones de Estados Unidos que han causado estragos con la economía y la sociedad cubana. Eso no ha cambiado, y no creo que va a cambiar, incluso en mi vida. Por lo tanto, no se puede aplicar algún tipo de cambios que se producen. ¿Por qué Obama está diciendo estas cosas que está diciendo ahora puede tener que ver con su llamado "legado". Él sabe que su tiempo es muy limitado, y él sabe que tiene muchos enemigos entre los progresistas en los EE.UU. y en otros lugares. Puede que quiera atender a ellos por alguna razón. No sé, ni te conozco, nadie sabe exactamente por qué él está diciendo estas cosas - pero no quiero decir nada todavía. Nada ha cambiado en absoluto. 

*SS:* _¿Así que estás diciendo que no hay realmente ninguna sustancia en esas reuniones ... Ahora, mirando hacia atrás, ¿qué le llame más grandes logros de sus dos mandatos de Obama - Quiero decir, la gente dice que ha habido una reconciliación con Cuba, con Irán, hay un serio tratar de acabar con el despliegue de Estados Unidos en Irak y en Afganistán, no se movió tropas a Siria. ¿Te estar en desacuerdo con todo eso? _

*WB:* Sí, todo eso. No hay logro alguno. No se movió tropas a Siria a causa de Rusia, y no a causa de él de hacer cualquier cambio. Estaba avergonzado de eso. John Kerry hizo un comentario acerca de que "sería bueno si Siria se desharía de sus armas químicas - pero eso no va a suceder", dijo, y luego canciller Lavrov de Rusia saltó y dijo: "¿En serio? Organizaremos que "- y nos consiguieron Siria para deshacerse de las armas químicas. Eso fue, sí, un desliz de la lengua por John Kerry, y le daba vergüenza para desafiar Lavrov. Podemos decir lo mismo acerca de ninguna de las cosas que has mencionado. No hay sustancia involucrada en cualquiera de estas políticas. Los EE.UU. no ha cedido en toda Siria. Como he mencionado antes, que están bombardeando los activos militares de Siria, están matando a civiles todos los días. Siria sigue siendo un objetivo prioritario de Washington, y que nunca va a escapar. 

*SS:* _Muchas gracias por esta interesante visión, estábamos hablando con William Blum, historiador y autor de best-sellers "Rogue Estado" y "más mortal de exportación de Estados Unidos" discutir asuntos de la política exterior de Estados Unidos y lo que pasaría si los EE.UU. decide poner fin a todas sus intervenciones extranjeras a la vez. Eso es todo por esta edición de Sophie & Co, te veré la próxima vez. _




---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 18:30 ----------

_Respecto al "bombazo" de ayer_

Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha

Reports that a BLU-118/B was used in today's attack on Faj Atta in #Sanaa #Yemen #OpDecisiveStorm
*
Los informes de que un BLU-118 / B se utilizó en el ataque de hoy en Ataque Taj en #Sanaa #Yemen #OpDecisiveStorm


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2015)

Las señales pueden estar llegando al punto. 
El gobierno de Obama según cuentan, estaría instando a los sauditas, a limitar los ataques aéreos por el número de bajas civiles. 
http://www.latimes.com/world/middleeast/la-fg-yemen-fighting-20150420-story.html


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2015)

Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews  · 3 min Hace 3 minutos

End of #Saudi war in #Yemen.
*
*Fin de la guerra #Saudi en #Yemen.*


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Abr 2015)

Victoria a la "vietnamita"

David a resistido el paso del gigante goliat, que solo ha dejado ruinas y miseria a su paso


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2015)

_Si quieren ver las ruinas y atrocidades entren:_

https://twitter.com/YemenPostNews


----------



## jerjes (21 Abr 2015)

Varios civiles muertos, al menos 30 y 240 heridos ayer en el ataque aereo contra varios depositos de misiles scud en Saná.

La explosion ocurrio en la base de la montaña Faj Attan, sitio donde se encuentran varias embajadas y el palacio presidencial.La situacion humanitaria se agrava dia a dia y las organizaciones internacionales afrontan dificultades para hacer llegar la ayuda necesaria.

El viceministro de exteriores irani, dijo q era optimista q creia q este martes se anunciaria un alto el fuego en Yemen.Iran ha pedido varias veces el cese de los bombardeos, pero los representantes de la coalicion q encabeza Riad y los paises occidentales han rechazado sus propuestas.

La capital del Yemen, Saná y otras partes del pais han resistido semanas de ataques aereos diarios q han provocado escasez de alimentos y combustibles así como gran cantidad de muertos civiles.

El conflicto no pilla nada de lejos a Arabia Saudi, en la frontera yemeni con ese pais, al menos un soldado saudi muerto y otros dos resultaron heridos con armas ligeras, y proyectiles de mortero en la region de Nayran.

El Ministerio del Interior informó q los soldados se encontraban en un puesto de control.Al Asiki califico las operaciones de las milicias shiies en la frontera como suicidas. El portavoz amenazó q las tribus q den refugio a los huties, " seran objetivo legitimo" de ataque por las fuerzas arabes quienes segun Al Asiki llevan a cabo 128 bombardeos solo en el dia de ayer sobre el Yemen.


----------



## Denyuri (21 Abr 2015)

No comprendo ese Breakings News, ¿han parado la ofensiva?

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 20:27 ----------




> La coalición árabe anuncia haber terminado la operación Tormenta Decisiva en Yemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aluflipo con la noticia

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 20:28 ----------

¿Continuar qué lucha antiterrorista si a los u´nicos que no han bombardeado todos estos días son a los de Al Qaeda? Ya pueden ir cagando leches para Mukallah a recuperar el aeropuerto y las armas en su poder


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2015)

Denyuri dijo:


> No comprendo ese Breakings News, ¿han parado la ofensiva?Aluflipo con la noticia





Simplemente que, con los ataques aéreos, no pita la cosa. 

Ahora bien, si quieren avanzar saben que tienen que manejarse en un terreno en el que serían incapaces de imponer sus deseos. Todo ello, cuando (al parecer) se han dado cuenta que se meterían en una trampa insalvable. Veremos cuales son los próximos movimientos negociadores, para percibir la situación geopolítica venidera.


----------



## Magick (21 Abr 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Simplemente que, con los ataques aéreos, no pita la cosa.
> 
> Ahora bien, *si quieren avanzar saben que tienen que manejarse en un terreno en el que serían incapaces de imponer sus deseos. Todo ello, cuando (al parecer) se han dado cuenta que se meterían en una trampa insalvable. *Veremos cuales son los próximos movimientos negociadores, para percibir la situación geopolítica venidera.



Que se metan..., que los jeques tendràn que gastar sus fortunas en sacos de plástico.
Yemen es el segundo paìs del mundo por porcentaje de armas en manos civiles:


----------



## la mano negra (21 Abr 2015)

Lo de la explosión monstruosa creo que ha sido una termobárica . Si los saudíes con su aviación hubieran hecho blanco en un depósito de municiones se hubieran dado una infinidad de explosiones de réplica de las municiones explotando una detrás de otra. Esta es una sola explosión . Y lo de ver caer la bomba es imposible a la distancia que se han grabado los videos . Yo creo que los videos se han grabado a una distancia mínima de cinco kilómetros del objetivo .

Lo que se siente en los vídeos no es el sonido , yo creo que es la onda de choque que viaja mucho más rápida que el sonido . El sonido viaja a 360 metros por segundo pero esta onda de choque posiblemente haya viajado a mil o dos mil metros por segundo. Los observadores estarían grabando las imágenes de un ataque aéreo contra la montañas , en donde se escuchan lejanas las ráfagas de los cañones antiaéreos cuando , de repente , se produce la explosión monstruosa que lanza rocas a trescientos metros de altura como mínimo.


----------



## mazuste (21 Abr 2015)

Nada está claro:


> *"El Fin de la "OpDecisiveStorm" no significa alto el fuego"*



¿Quieren decir qué van a entrar por tierra?:ouch:







Lo que denominan "nueva fase", o fantasías animadas...:
- Anular el movimiento a las milicias.
- Protección de civiles 
.Facilitar la evacuación.







Parece que, el defenestrado Hadi, está anunciando algo...ienso:


----------



## Denyuri (21 Abr 2015)

Está guay eso de "civilians protection" después de asesinar a más de 3000 civiles con bombardeos indiscriminados.

Y mientras llevo dos días sin saber qué pasa por Mukallah y si ya han tomado toda esa región los daesh.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (22 Abr 2015)

*EEUU acude al rescate de su Reino Feudal *







Se intensifican los combates en la tierra de nadie entre la frontera de Arabia Saudí y Yemen. 

Hasta ahora la campaña militar saudí ha estado en manos de la fuerza aérea y de las fuerzas terrestres del Ejército, que responden al Ministerio de Defensa. La Guardia Nacional, que cuenta con unos cien mil efectivos, depende de su propio ministerio, al frente del cual se encuentra desde 2010 Miteb, hijo del fallecido rey Abdalá, quien la dirigió durante las tres décadas anteriores (...).

Los medios saudíes se han hecho eco esta semana de un aumento de la seguridad en torno a infraestructuras petroleras y grandes superficies debido a amenazas. “Hay información sobre un posible ataque contra un centro comercial o las instalaciones de Aramco [la empresa nacional de petróleo]”, ha declarado el general Mansur al Turki, portavoz del Ministerio del Interior. (Agencias)


* EE.UU. ha tenido que enviar de prisa y coriend a las aguas del Yemen al portaviones "USS Theodore Roosevelt" y al crucero de misiles "Normando" dicen que para interceptar a cualquier navío iraní (¿pero no eran ya amigos?) que trate de suministrar armas a los hutíes.

Considerando que, proporcionalmente, en el Yemen hay más armas (personales) que en EE.UU. lo que van es a evitar el derrumbe de Arabia Saudita. La guerra asimétrica se aproxima y en ella tanto Washington como Ryad, igual que todos los ejécitos convencionales, tienen mucho, pero mucho que perder.*


----------



## Yon (22 Abr 2015)

*Los saudíes ya han asesinado a 3.000 personas con sus bombardeos en Yemen. Buques de EEUU e Irán se dirigen hacia la zona de conflicto*

Más de 40 civiles han muerto y cerca de 600 han resultado heridos este martes como resultado de bombardeos de la coalición árabe en la capital yemení, Saná, informa la agencia FARS.

Según información de medios locales, el ataque aéreo debía destruir depósitos de armas y municiones de los rebeldes hutíes, el grupo chiíta que de facto controla Yemen tras haber desalojado del poder al presidente, quienes ya han informado de que su arsenal se encuentra entero y sin daños. Según la agencia, los ataques de la coalición árabe se han cobrado la vida de 2.795 yemeníes, incluyendo mujeres y niños.



Spoiler



La coalición árabe liderada por Arabia Saudita ha anunciado que la operación Tormenta decisiva en Yemen ha terminado y que una nueva fase de la campaña militar está en marcha.

La operación Tormenta Decisiva en Yemen ha finalizado al alcanzar todos sus objetivos y ha iniciado la nueva operación denominada Restauración de la Esperanza, en referencia a una mediación para la paz, informa Al Arabiya citando a un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa de Arabia Saudita.

"La operación Restauración de la Esperanza tiene el objetivo de proteger a los civiles y continuar la lucha antiterrorista", cita al Ministerio la cadena. La nueva fase de la campaña comenzará en la medianoche del miércoles. Al mismo tiempo, un representante del Comando de las Fuerzas Aliadas ha anunciado que la operación militar en Yemen se reanudará si es necesario.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa de Arabia Saudita anunció que los ataques aéreos de los aliados, que participan en la operación Tormenta Decisiva en Yemen, llevó a la destrucción de las armas balísticas en manos del grupo rebelde chiita hutí.

*La Casa Blanca confirma haber enviado un portaaviones a las aguas yemeníes*

Reforzar la presencia de la Marina estadounidenses en las aguas yemeníes ayudará a garantizar la libertad de navegación en esa región, ha anunciado Josh Earnestm, secretario de prensa de la Casa Blanca.

La Casa Blanca ha anunciado que un portaaviones fue enviado a las aguas yemeníes para unirse con otros buques de guerra estadounidenses con el fin de proteger "el libre flujo del comercio", según ha anunciado el secretario de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Josh Earnest, informa Washington Examiner.

"El objetivo principal de esta operación es mantener la libertad de navegación y el libre flujo del comercio en el Golfo de Adén y el Mar Rojo", ha declarado Earnest. "Evidentemente, es una región del mundo donde tiene lugar un significativo comercio ", ha agregado.

Al mismo tiempo, el secretario de prensa no ha negado que esta operación, aparentemente, tenía el objetivo de prevenir el envío de armamento a los rebeldes hutíes por parte de Irán. "Seguimos preocupados sobre el apoyo iraní a los hutíes, incluido su abastecimiento con equipos militares y armas", ha declarado Earnest rehusando explicar la misión militar.

*El rey de Arabia Saudita ordena que la Guardia Nacional participe en la campaña en Yemen*

El rey de Arabia Saudita, Salman bin Abdul Aziz, ha ordenado que la Guardia Nacional se una a la operación militar en Yemen. Por el momento las operaciones en la campaña han sido llevadas al cabo por la Real Fuerza Aérea Saudí y el Ejército.

El rey de Arabia Saudita, Salman bin Abdul Aziz, ha ordenado este martes a la Guardia Nacional participar en la campaña, informa la agencia Reuters citando la prensa local. Hasta el momento en la campaña han participado la Real Fuerza Aérea Saudí y el Ejército.

La función principal de la Guardia Nacional es proteger las fronteras de Arabia Saudita y mantener la seguridad en diversas instituciones y empresas. Se compone de varias divisiones, incluidas infantería, inteligencia, aviación y defensa aérea.

*Análisis: Estados Unidos e Irán podrían tener un enfrentamiento naval en las costas de Yemen*

Estados Unidos e Irán van rumbo a un enfrentamiento naval sobre Yemen tras el anuncio la noche del lunes de que el USS Theodore Roosevelt, conocido como "The Big Stick", estaba en camino hacia el Golfo de Adén para unirse a la fuerza naval estadounidense que va ya por nueve buques de guerra para interceptar cualquier barco iraní que lleve armas para los rebeldes hutíes de Yemen.

El Grupo 12 de Ataque Roosevelt fue enviado desde el Golfo Pérsico para atajar una armada naval iraní de 8-9 barcos de camino hacia el Golfo de Adén con nuevos suministros militares para los rebeldes.

El Portaaviones Roosevelt se acompaña de destructores de la Marina estadounidense y otras embarcaciones, incluyendo el crucero de misiles guiados USS Normandy. Los buques de guerra estadounidenses están llevando equipos que puedan buscar y abordar barcos que vayan a entregar armas iraníes.

La llegada del portaaviones aumentará la participación de Estados Unidos en el bloqueo que Arabia Saudita y Egipto han lanzado alrededor de las costas yemeníes. Se hará hincapié en la determinación de Washington de adelantarse a cualquier intento por parte de los buques de guerra iraníes para romper este bloqueo, así como profundizar la intervención de Estados Unidos contra las fuerzas rebeldes apoyadas por Irán en Yemen.

Fuentes de alto nivel en Washington temen que las flotas de EE.UU., Arabia y Egipto que se acumulan en el Golfo de Adén puedan llegar al enfrentamiento militar con los buques de guerra iraníes por encima de cualquier intento de enviar suministros militares en tierra para los rebeldes.

El pasado 10 de abril, fuentes de la inteligencia israelí plantearon la posibilidad de un choque irano-saudí en el mar, después de que el portavoz del ejército saudí, Brig. General Ahmad Al-Assiri, advirtiera: "Los barcos iraníes tienen derecho a estar presentes en aguas internacionales, pero no se le permitirá entrar en aguas territoriales yemeníes".

El mismo día, Washington anunció que la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos había comenzado misiones aéreas de reabastecimiento de combustible para las fuerzas de la coalición liderada por los saudíes que realizan ataques aéreos para detener los avances de los rebeldes hutíes.

El lunes, 20 de abril, el encargado de negocios saudíes en Teherán fue convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores iraní para protestar contra los bombardeos aéreos de Arabia del barrio en la capital Saná cerca de la embajada iraní. No hubo víctimas, pero el edificio fue dañado. Arabia Saudita dijo que su objetivo había sido el mayor arsenal de armas hutíes de la ciudad, que se encuentra cerca de la embajada iraní.

Esta protesta fue dirigida indirectamente a Washington también, ya que Estados Unidos no ha ocultado que es quien proporciona a la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia de la inteligencia necesaria para sus ataques, y por tanto, con su aprobación.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...-e-iran-se-dirigen-hacia-la-zona-de-conflicto

----------------------------​*
Arabia Saudí ayudó con $16 millones a Israel para construir asentamientos ilegales*

Arabia Saudí ha entregado una ayuda equivalente a 16 millones de dólares al régimen de Israel en menos de tres años para financiar los proyectos expansionistas que sigue ese régimen usurpador en los territorios ocupados palestinos.

Arabia Saudí ha transferido 16 millones de dólares por medio de un tercer país árabe a la cuenta bancaria del fondo de desarrollo israelí en 30 meses”



Spoiler



“Arabia Saudí ha transferido 16 millones de dólares por medio de un tercer país árabe a la cuenta bancaria del fondo de desarrollo israelí en 30 meses”, citó el periodista investigador estadounidense, Robert Parry, a las fuentes fidedignas y cercanas a los analistas políticos norteamericanos.

En un artículo publicado el miércoles, en Consortiumnews, Parry explica que ese gran monto de dinero ha sido gastado en varios proyectos del régimen de Tel Aviv, como construir asentamientos ilegales en Cisjordania.

Según el periodista estadounidense, Riad por medio de esa ayuda financiera al régimen israelí busca utilizar la influencia del lobby judío sionista en Estados Unidos, pues, la riqueza petrolífera de esa península no llegó a formar un lobby propio en el país norteamericano.

Recordó que el dinero de Riad llevó al primer ministro del régimen de Israel, Benyamin Netanyahu al Congreso de Estados Unidos (el pasado 3 de marzo) para desafiar el presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama y enrarecer el proceso de conversaciones nucleares entre Irán y el Sexteto.

Ese artículo sigue destacando el peligro que sienten los saudíes e israelíes del Gobierno del presidente de Siria, Bashar al-Asad.

Adelanta que para Arabia Saudí y el régimen de Tel Aviv, la amenaza de Damasco es mayor que la amenaza que supone el grupo terrorista Al-Qaeda.

En el mismo contexto, el diario estadounidense The Huffington Post, informó el pasado lunes que Turquía y Arabia Saudí están manteniendo diálogos de alto nivel destinados a crear una alianza militar para lanzar una intervención militar en Siria con el fin de derrocar al Gobierno de Damasco después de que sus apoyos a los grupos terroristas en Siria no dieran los resultados esperados.

El régimen saudí, según destacan expertos políticos, con ideología wahabista, trata de convertirse en la principal potencia del Oriente Medio y para alcanzar su objetivo se vale del terrorismo y arma a los grupos extremistas en países como Irak y Siria.

Riad convenció a algunos de sus aliados regionales de iniciar el pasado 26 de marzo una guerra contra Yemen, donde pretende debilitar al movimiento popular Ansarolá, que, de hecho, lucha contra el grupo terrorista Al-Qaeda en el país más pobre del mundo árabe.

La nueva aventura de Al Saud carece de la luz verde de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas y países cruciales de la región, como Rusia, Irán, Siria e Irak, que se han opuesto a la intervención militar en Yemen, abogando por una solución política.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...-israel-para-construir-asentamientos-ilegales


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2015)

Yemeníes: buena suerte. Sé que la vida normal era un sueño lejano por ahora. Realmente espero que esto sea el fin de sus problemas.

Son las 7:30 AM en Sana. Apenas me han despertado el sonido de los pájaros en lugar del de los ataques aéreos. La electricidad ha regresado también. Se nota extraño. 
https://twitter.com/marvisirmed


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2015)

Enrico Ivanov @VonHenrick1 · 1 h Hace 1 hora

#Saudi-led Military Operation in #Yemen Failed, Forces Loyal to Saleh Say! / 
*
# Fuerzas saudíes condujo operación militar en #Yemen Falló, leales a Saleh Say! /

Sputnik International Saudi-led Military Operation in Yemen Failed, Forces Loyal to Saleh Say / Sputnik International … via @SputnikInt


*Uno de los comandantes del ejército leales al ex presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh dice que la campaña de bombardeos realizados por Arabia Saudita y sus aliados árabes contra rebeldes Houthi en Yemen, que se terminó el martes, no minó la fortaleza de las fuerzas de oposición.*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
22/04/2015


EL CAIRO (Sputnik) - 
La campaña de bombardeo realizado por Arabia Saudita y sus aliados árabes contra rebeldes Houthi en Yemen, que se terminó el martes, no minó la fortaleza de las fuerzas de oposición, uno de los comandantes del ejército leales al ex presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh dijo a RIA Novosti el miércoles.

"Ellos no llegaron a nada en el Yemen, excepto vergüenza. Estamos esperando con impaciencia para ellos para poner en marcha una operación terrestre. Pero ellos no se atreverán a poner los pies en la tierra de Yemen", dijo el comandante, quien agregó que los ataques aéreos de la coalición hicieron no debilitar las fuerzas Houthi, pero sólo destruyó la infraestructura y barrios civiles.

El comandante agregó que incluso en la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén, las fuerzas leales al Hadi sólo controlan un pequeño barrio.

Partidarios de Saleh consideran Arabia Saudita un agresor y están en contra de la participación del país en la situación en Yemen, ya se trate de negociaciones políticas o la intervención militar. Ayudante de Saleh Ahmed al-Sufi dijo a RIA Novosti el miércoles que el Partido del Congreso General del Pueblo dirigido por el ex presidente de Yemen no quiere ningún futuro político para el presidente yemení Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi tampoco.

Hadi fue obligado a renunciar por huzíes en enero. Después de escapar de arresto domiciliario, huyó a Adén y retiró su renuncia. Después del inicio de la campaña militar liderada por Arabia Saudita a finales de marzo, Hadi abandonó Yemen por Arabia Saudita.

El martes, la coalición liderada por Arabia anunció que ponía fin a su operación militar Tormenta decisivo. En su lugar, se inicia la campaña de restauración de la Esperanza, que se centrará en los esfuerzos contra el terrorismo, misiones humanitarias, y la reactivación del diálogo político en el país afectado por la crisis, donde huzíes, junto con las fuerzas leales a Saleh han tomado el control de varias ciudades , incluida la capital, Saná.




---------- Post added 22-abr-2015 at 10:54 ----------

Finian Cunningham - US-backed Criminal Slaughter in Yemen Revealed - Strategic Culture Foundation - on-line journal > US-backed Criminal Slaughter in Yemen Revealed > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation


*Revelado el Respaldado de Estados Unidos a la Masacre Penal en Yemen*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
22/04/2015
por Finian Cunningham


El ex enviado de la ONU a Yemen, Jamal Benomar, ha dado una evaluación poco diplomática de la crisis en ese país, en el que retóricamente explota mitos saudíes «justificar» la campaña de bombardeo aéreo apoyado por Estados Unidos. El diplomático marroquí dijo a la prensa el fin de semana que el conflicto fue un resultado directo de los rebeldes Houthi haber sido excluido del proceso político del año pasado.

Además, Benomar llegó a decir de manera inequívoca que durante su mandato como enviado de la ONU en Yemen vio ninguna evidencia de la participación iraní agitar las luchas del país.

Ese testimonio echa por tierra la cal-artificiosa medios de comunicación occidentales de la continua masacre saudí en Yemen - una masacre que se está con la complicidad, política y militarmente, por Washington.

Benomar renunció a su puesto diplomático la semana pasada después de tres años de haber sido acusado de facilitar las conversaciones políticas entre rebeldes yemeníes y los EE.UU., el régimen de respaldo saudí del presidente ahora derrocado-Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi. La tarea de Benomar siempre había sido un inútil porque los patrocinadores extranjeros del régimen Hadi nunca estaban interesados ​​en una verdadera transición hacia un gobierno más democrático, representativo en el país Península Arábiga.

Los EE.UU., títeres-presidente respaldo saudí Hadi, quien fue elegido en una votación sin oposición en febrero de 2012, se suponía que sólo en ocupar una oficina de transición de un año, mientras que en la teoría de la supervisión de la formación de un gobierno plenamente representativo elegido.

Durante tres años, Hadi bajo la tutela de Washington no cumplió sus promesas de entregar el poder a una constitución más democrática. Entre los excluidos de la transición fueron los huthis basados ​​en el norte. Cuando Hadi y su camarilla gobernante se negó a cumplir las promesas, los huthis se hizo cargo de las instituciones de gobierno por la fuerza y depuesto el llamado presidente interino a principios de este año.

Esa versión de los hechos ha sido justificada por el ex enviado de la ONU, quien más que nadie es mejor situada para hacer una llamada, después de haber tenido un asiento de primera fila en el Yemen desde hace tres años.

Se hizo de nuevo más reciente tarea diplomática de Benomar de tratar de volver a comprometer a los opositores yemeníes en conversaciones imposible porque los partidarios del Golfo Pérsico del régimen Hadi - en particular, Arabia Saudí - se negaron a aprobar la participación de los rebeldes Houthi. Esto se debe a los dictadores árabes se oponen implacablemente a permitir una franquicia más amplia en la formación de un nuevo gobierno en Yemen, que tendría una verdadera participación democrática. Renuncia la semana pasada del Benomar fue motivada por el antagonismo silenciado de los gobernantes saudíes y qataríes.

Arabia Saudí lanzó una campaña de bombardeos aéreos en Yemen el 26 de marzo, junto con el apoyo de otras dictaduras árabes, entre ellos Egipto, Jordania y las monarquías del Golfo Pérsico de Qatar, Kuwait, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Bahrein. Los Estados Unidos ha dado pleno respaldo político a la campaña de bombardeo, junto con el suministro de municiones y focalización logístico de los ataques aéreos.

Los ataques aéreos constantes en Yemen durante más de tres semanas ha provocado cientos de muertes de civiles. La semana pasada, ocho civiles, entre ellos una madre y tres niños, murieron cuando una escuela en la región Malahidh cerca de la frontera saudí fue herido en un ataque aéreo. El verdadero número de muertos de la campaña de bombardeos saudita llevado puede ser de varios miles, mucho más que las cifras oficiales de la ONU, según fuentes militares y médicas yemeníes.

La intervención militar ha sido denunciado por Rusia, China e Irán, con los tres países pidiendo el cese inmediato de la violencia. Un proyecto de resolución ruso poner al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU la semana pasada de llamada para un alto el fuego humanitario fue rechazada por los EE.UU. y sus aliados árabes. Pero una resolución alternativa fue aprobada, a pesar de la abstención de Rusia, que impone un embargo de armas a los rebeldes yemeníes.

Washington y sus aliados árabes han afirmado que los huthis derrocó ilegalmente al Hadi «gobierno». Su justificación para la campaña sin cuartel bombardeos es que ellos están respondiendo a las «solicitudes legítimas de asistencia» de «Presidente Hadi» que el mes pasado huyeron a Arabia Saudita. La semana pasada, en la capital saudí, Riad, un «vicepresidente» de Yemen fue juramentado en su cargo y continúa residiendo en la capital saudí, junto con Hadi. Este régimen remanente en el exilio puede, por tanto, casi no se interpretará como un «gobierno legítimo».

Por otra parte, hay dobles estándares claros sobre la forma en que Washington, en particular, ha tratado de mantener el régimen de Hadi en comparación con la forma en que inmediatamente deslegitimado el depuesto presidente de Ucrania, Victor Yanukovich. Al menos Yanukovich fue elegido constitucionalmente y tenía un mandato democrático de un gran sector de la población ucraniana. El presidente yemení nominal derrocado puede hacer tales afirmaciones.

El ex enviado de la ONU Jamal Benomar hace claramente los EE.UU. y saudíes «justificaciones» de sus acciones en Yemen insostenible. Hadi era un broker sin escrúpulos, deshonesta que había abusado de largo su oficina de transición con el fin de obstaculizar la transición democrática, de conformidad con los deseos geopolíticas de sus amos extranjeros.

La otra revelación por Benomar que Irán ha llevado a cabo ninguna interferencia encubierta en Yemen es igualmente significativo. El presunto papel subversivo de Irán intenta ir expandir la influencia chií en la región también ha sido sostenido por los saudíes y la coalición bombardeo estadounidense coordinado como otro «justificación». Esa justificación nunca planteó un argumento jurídico aceptable de todos modos, incluso si hubiera habido alguna participación iraní en el apoyo al levantamiento popular encabezado por los huthis. Pero lo Benomar está diciendo es que no hay un ápice de malversación iraní.

A principios de este mes, la secretaria de Estado estadounidense, John Kerry advirtió a Irán por supuestamente «desestabilizar la región» y utilizó la pretensión de racionalizar el apoyo estadounidense a los bombardeos de Yemen. Kerry afirmó sin citar evidencia específica de que Irán estaba volando en armas a los rebeldes Houthi. ¿Cómo los iraníes podrían llevar a cabo una misión de este tipo, mientras que cientos de aviones de guerra árabes han impuesto una zona de más de Yemen de exclusión aérea no fue explicada por la imaginativa Kerry.

Además, el gobierno iraní y los rebeldes Houthi han negado tanto enérgicamente cualquier conexión militar. Varios otros observadores independientes también han rechazado la idea de que Irán se había infiltrado en el país con «quinta columna» y suministros militares.

Con el «hombre del saco» el factor iraní anulado, que despoja a los EE.UU., Arabia bombardeo de Yemen a lo que es: la agresión extranjera criminal.

El amplio sector de público yemení tiene desde el principio denunció la coalición extranjera como la agresión extranjera. Un coronel del Ejército yemení Sharaf Luqman fue citado por la agencia de noticias Al Manar como llamar al bombardeo estadounidense-árabe un «crimen de guerra». Enumeró la infraestructura civil destruida hasta ahora para incluir edificios gubernamentales, centrales eléctricas y depósitos de combustible, hospitales, escuelas, residencias familiares, mezquitas, mercados y negocios.

«Arabia Saudí es el defensor internacional del terrorismo. Se está contratando ejércitos extranjeros ya que sus tropas no pueden atreverse a luchar en Yemen, »señaló el coronel Luqman.

Otra fuente yemení Ejército, el coronel Adel Sattar al Boushali, dijo que Arabia Saudita había enviado recientemente hasta 5.000 mercenarios Takfiris de Al Qaeda en Yemen para intensificar la guerra terrestre. Los mercenarios, dijo, habían sido trasladados desde Siria, donde han estado librando una guerra encubierta a favor de los aliados occidentales y árabes para derrocar al gobierno de Bashar al Assad.

Los EE.UU., la criminalidad saudí en Yemen está emergiendo así como tanto atroz y transparente. No hay ni una pizca de justificación para sus operaciones militares. Los civiles están siendo asesinados en masa y un país - los más pobres de la región - se destruye, simplemente porque las potencias extranjeras se niegan a dar paso a un levantamiento democrático. Estos poderes están tratando de coaccionar la voluntad democrática del pueblo de Yemen con el fin de volver a instalar un desacreditado, el régimen no electo que sirve para suprimir la democracia.

Mientras tanto el fin de semana, los «benévolos» gobernantes saudíes anunciaron que estaban comprometiendo 275 millones de dólares «ayuda humanitaria» a Yemen. Cómo depravado es eso? Bombardeo y masacrando con una mano, y luego con los otros vendajes repartiendo y analgésicos a niños mutilados.

Sin duda, un día de juicio se necesita con urgencia por el que Washington y sus aliados árabes despóticos son procesados ​​por crímenes de guerra en Yemen.


----------



## Wein (22 Abr 2015)

Era ya el último recurso que le quedaba, seguramente tengan que aceptar que Irán será la potencia principal de la región y tengan que llevarse bien con Irán como han hecho otras monarquias como Qatar.

Aunque a saber las ambiciones que pueda tener Irán, y si se conforma con controlar Irak Siria o Yemen y quiere también la región chiita petrolera de Arabia Saudí.

Sin esa región Arabia Saudí sería como Yemeno peor ya que tendria que importar petróleo.


----------



## jerjes (22 Abr 2015)

Tras 27 dias de la violacion sangrienta de Arabia Saudi al Yemen, se han detenido los ataques aereos. Los paises coaligados en esta sangrienta mision anunciaron el martes por la noche el cese de su operacion militar mas bien escabechina.

Durante estos ataques q se llevaron a cabo con ayuda de EE.UU al menos cerca de 3000 civiles han perdido la vida, cosa q no importa en absoluto a los q los han asesinado, y las infraestructuras de este pais tan pobre han recibido alrededor de varios millones de daños.

Horas despues de q Riad anunciara el fin de su Tormenta Decisiva, hay q decir q las unidades de artilleria de los sauditas siguieron bombardeando la region fronteriza entre los dos paises.

Oriente Medio está ardiendo y Asia Central está a la espera de este destino. A todo esto deberiamos preguntarnos ¿Por q? ¿Por q toda la region de Asia del sur hasta Afganistan,Oriente Medio, Africa del norte se ha desmoronado y ahora le toca a Asia Central?.

La respuesta seria q Asia Central es muy importante para EE.UU para atacar a Rusia. Esta zona digamos es el patio trasero de Rusia y China, entonces el Imperio del Caos no puede perderse esta zona, q tiene una magnifica ubicacion estrategica.

Asi q tenemos al Imperio q primero forma a todos los grupusculos terroristas de estas zonas, crea lugar de inseguridad y bajo el pretexto de siempre,lucha contra el terrorismo q fomenta y promover la seguridad q destruye bajo la sombra de una ONU facil de manejar y acompañado de una OTAN q pagamos todos los paises europeos sin sacar nada de estas guerras anglosionistas,ya q solo ella sola ocupa estas zonas. Ya hemos visto el traslado de los grupos extremistas de al Qaeda desde Paquistan a Afganistan dentro de las operaciones militares paquistanies en Waziristán del Norte.

Estos grupos terroristas mercenarios del Imperio, el EI, ya han llegado a las fronteras del sur de Asia Central.Eso estaba cantado,y no causa ninguna sorpres ver al EI por esos pagos, con objeto de crear la inseguridad.

Segun el diario estadounidense New York Times, las agencias de inteligencia de EE.UU están seguros q Medio Oriente tiene guerra para muchos años, de eso se encargaran ellos.Las compañias de defensa y armas de EE.UU buscan el dinero.Las autoridades de la tecnologia de defensa de EE.UU informaron al Congreso q la cooalicion arabe q lucha en la region,pidiera mas misiles, bombas... por un valor de millones dolares. Los fabricantes de armas yankis para obtener esos millones han establecino sus oficinas en Oriente Medio.

Segun este diario, el regimen nazi de Israel y los paises arabes han formado una coalicion.Los aviones de combate F.15 bombardean Yemen y los F-16 q pertenecen a los Emiratos Arabe Unidos bombardean Yemen y Siria. Oriente Medio ya está rodeado de guerras de poder y las redes terroristas creadas por Occidente y los paises q han puesto sus almacenes llenos de armas están siendo utilizados.

Entonces los paises arabes piden nuevas demandas armamentistas al Imperio. El presupuesto del Pentagono q estaba mas q limitado por la crisis financiera y el interes de los empresarios del campo de armas, todos provocaron un auge en su mercado, esta carrera armamentista puede ser peligrosa para la region.

El Imperio por mucho tiempo ha prohibido la venta de estipo de armas q solo podian comprar los paises arabes como objetivo defensivo del regimen nazi de Israel.Los paises del Golfo Persico sirven como un dique contra Iran y no ocasionan ningun problema a los sionistas.

Algunos pequeños paises de la region han sustituidos los Mirage por los F-15, por lo q los Servicios Secretos de guerras de poder del Medio Oriente están seguros q hay guerra para mucho tiempo, hasta el punto q los paises arabes estan interesados en la compra de aviones del futuro de EE.UU llamados F-35.


----------



## A.B.C. (22 Abr 2015)

Los huties, sin proponérselo, son una BENDICIÓN para los europeos. El Plan Kalergi (editado en 1923-1925) y benefactor abiertamente de los judios (en su rama racial kazar, asquenazin y políticamente sionista, creadora del estado de Israel) dice que para dominar al mundo, es preciso aniquilar, por mestizaje masivo a las poblaciones blancas (exceptuando a la suya), de todo el mundo. Arabia Saudita financia la invasión de musulmanes sunitas a Europa, buscando un recambio poblacional. Corrompe a los partidos políticos memocráticos (con m) europeos para que faciliten con leyes "humanitarias" la invasión, a las ONGs (laicas y religiosas), fleta barcos mercantes para embarcar cientos de personas (por éso esas cifras de centenares de ahogados) que se trasbordan a pateras en el pequeño viaje final hasta las costas europeas, financian lugares (centros de acogida), facilidades de aparente inserción (paralelamente a construcción de mezquitas, carnicerias "halal" y entornos islámicos sunies), ayudas sociales, sanitarias y de todo tipo a los inmigrantes, fomentando su natalidad (con el paralelo ataque, contra las familias europeas, al retirárselas a éstas, para que carezcan de ellas, y así no se procreen). Paralelamente, se promueve un tremendo caos sexosentimental (familias desestructuradas, fomento de la homosexualidad, abortos, etc., etc) POR ELLO, SI DESAPARECE ARABIA SAUDITA, DESAPARECE TODO EL DINERO QUE ES EMPLEADO POR EL PLAN KALERGI PARA LOGRAR SU REAL Y GENOCIDA PROPÓSITO.


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2015)

Dice el medio irani, sobre indicios que muestran el empleo de armas tácticas por parte de Arabia Saudí, en sus ataques a Yemen.






http://www.hispantv.com/newsdetail/Yemen/28672/%E2%80%98Saudies-podrian-haber-usado-arma-nuclear-tactica-en-Yemen%E2%80%99


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2015)

Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
Murad Gazdiev @MuradoRT · 8 h Hace 8 horas

Plane 1 fully loaded. Russian, Ukrainian, Spanish, American citizens abroad - even the Cuban ambassador to #Yemen! 
*
Avión 1 totalmente cargado. Los ciudadanos rusos, Ukrainian, españoles, estadounidenses en el extranjero - incluso el embajador de Cuba en #yemen!







**
TASS: World - Russia sending two more evacuation planes to Yemen â€” embassy

*Rusia enviar dos más aviones de evacuación a Yemen*


----------



## MICROLITO (22 Abr 2015)

Recordando..https://youtu.be/Av5a5GLXv7s

http://<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Av5a5GLXv7s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Wein (23 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Las bombas termobáricas son similares a las armas nucleares tacticas con la diferencia que no dejan radiactividad.



No es para nada similar el tamaño de una y otra. La termobárica rusa pesa 7000 kilos y tiene una potencia de 0,04 Kt, Una nuclear táctica con esa potencia la puedes llevar en el bolsillo.

De hecho se dice que en los 60 ya usaban mochilas con una potencia de 1kt, o sea 25 veces mayor que la termobárica rusa, 100 más que la norteamericana.

Edito. La termobárica rusa según wikipedia lleva 7,8 toneladas de explosivo así que debe pesar bastante más.

Las bombas atómicas que dicen que utilizaron en 1945 pesaban 4 toneladas.


----------



## Yon (23 Abr 2015)

*La geopolítica tras la guerra en Yemen*

Por Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya

*El comienzo de un nuevo frente contra Irán*

EE.UU. y el Reino de Arabia Saudí se inquietaron considerablemente cuando el movimiento yemení o yemenita de los huties o Ánsar Allah (lo que quiere decir los partidarios de Dios en árabe) obtuvo el control de la capital de Yemen, Sanaa/Saná en septiembre de 2014. El presidente yemenita Abd-Rabbuh Man ṣ our Al-Hadi, apoyado por EE.UU., fue humillantemente obligado a compartir el poder con los huties y la coalición de tribus del norte de Yemen que les había ayudado a penetrar Saná. Al-Hadi declaró que habría negociaciones para un movimiento yemení de unidad nacional y sus aliados, EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí, trataron de usar un nuevo diálogo nacional y negociaciones mediadas para cooptar y pacificar a los huties.

La verdad sobre la guerra en Yemen ha sido puesta patas arriba. La guerra y el derrocamiento del presidente Abd-Rabbuh Man ṣ our Al-Hadi en Yemen no son resultado de un ‘golpe huti’ en Yemen. Es todo lo contrario, Al-Hadi fue derrocado porque, con apoyo saudí y estadounidense trató de dar marcha atrás en los acuerdos de para compartir el poder que había hecho y de devolver Yemen a un régimen autoritario. El derrocamiento del presidente Al-Hadi por los huties y sus aliados políticos fue una reacción inesperada ante apoderamiento del poder que Al-Hadi estaba planeando con Washington y la Casa de Saud.



Spoiler



Los huties y sus aliados representan un corte transversal diverso de la sociedad yemení y la mayoría de los yemenitas. La alianza interior del movimiento huti contra Al-Hadi incluye a musulmanes chiíes y suníes. EE.UU. y la Casa de Saud nunca pensaron que los huties se impondrían sacando a Al-Hadi del poder, pero esa reacción se desarrolló durante una década. Con la Casa de Saud, Al-Hadi había estado involucrado en la persecución de los huties y la manipulación de políticas tribales en Yemen incluso antes de ser presidente. Cuando llegó a ser presidente de Yemen dio largas al asunto y trabajó contra la implementación de los acuerdos a los que se había llegado mediante el consenso y las negociaciones en el Diálogo Nacional de Yemen, que fue convocado después que Ali Abdullah Saleh fue obligado a ceder el poder en 2011.

*Golpe o contragolpe: ¿qué pasó en Yemen?*

En primer lugar, cuando se apoderaron de Saná a fines de 2014, los huties rechazaron las propuestas de Al-Hadi y sus nuevas ofertas para un acuerdo formal de compartimiento del poder, calificándolo de personaje moralmente corrupto que en realidad había renegado de sus promesas anteriores de compartir el poder político. En ese momento, los intentos del presidente Al-Hadi de complacer a Washington y a la Casa de Saud lo habían convertido en profundamente impopular en la mayoría de la población de Yemen. Dos meses después, el 8 de noviembre, el propio partido del presidente Al-Hadi, el Congreso General Popular Yemenita, también despojó a Al-Hadi de su dirigencia.

Los huties finalmente detuvieron el 20 de enero al presidente Al-Hadi y ocuparon el palacio presidencial y otros edificios del gobierno yemenita. Con apoyo popular, un poco más de dos semanas después, los huties formaron formalmente un gobierno transicional yemení el 6 de febrero. Al-Hadi fue obligado a renunciar. Los huties declararon el 26 de febrero que Al-Hadi, EE.UU., y Arabia Saudí estaban planificando la devastación de Yemen.

La renuncia de Al-Hadi fue un revés para la política exterior de EE.UU. Llevó a una retirada militar y operacional de la CIA y del Pentágono, que fueron obligados a retirar personal militar y agentes de inteligencia de Yemen. Los Angeles Times informó el 25 de marzo, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses, que los huties habían capturado numerosos documentos secretos cuando ocuparon el Buró de Seguridad Nacional yemení, que trabajaba en estrecha colaboración con la CIA, lo que afectó las operaciones de Washington en Yemen.

Al-Hadi huyó de la capital yemenita Saná a Adén el 21 de febrero y declaró el 7 de marzo que esa ciudad-puerto era la capital temporal de Yemen. EE.UU., Francia, Turquía, y sus aliados europeos occidentales cerraron sus embajadas. Poco después, en lo que fue probablemente una acción coordinada con EE.UU., Arabia Saudí, Kuwait, Bahréin, Qatar y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos transfirieron sus embajadas de Adén a Saná. Al-Hadi anuló su carta de renuncia como presidente y declaró que estaba formando un gobierno en el exilio.

Los huties y sus aliados políticos se negaron a aceptar las demandas de EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí, articuladas a través de Al-Hadi en Adén y por Riad, cada vez más histérica. Como resultado, el ministro de exteriores de Al-Hadi, Riyadh Yaseen, pidió el 23 de marzo que Arabia Saudí y los petro-emiratos árabes intervinieran con sus fuerzas armadas para impedir que los huties obtuvieran el control del espacio aéreo de Yemen. Yaseen dijo al portavoz saudí Al-Sharq Al-Awsa que se necesitaba una campaña de bombardeo y que había que imponer una zona de no vuelo sobre Yemen.

Los huties se dieron cuenta que iba a comenzar una lucha militar. Por eso los huties y sus aliados en las fuerzas armadas yemenitas se apresuraron a controlar lo más rápidamente posible la mayor parte de los aeropuertos y bases aéreas yemenitas, como ser Al-Anad. Se apresuraron a neutralizar Al-Hadi y penetraron en Adén el 25 de marzo.

Para cuando los huties y sus aliados entraron en Adén, Al-Hadi había huido de la ciudad-puerto yemenita. Al-Hadi reapareció en Arabia Saudí cuando la Casa de Saud comenzó a atacar Yemen el 26 de marzo. Desde Arabia Saudí, Abd-Rabbuh Man ṣ our Al-Hadi voló entonces a Egipto a una reunión de la Liga Árabe para legitimar la guerra contra Yemen.

*Yemen y la cambiante ecuación estratégica en Medio Oriente*

La ocupación huti de Saná tuvo lugar en el mismo período como una serie de éxitos o victorias regionales para Irán, Hizbulá, Siria y el Bloque de la Resistencia que estos y otros protagonistas locales forman colectivamente. En Siria, el gobierno sirio logró reafirmar su posición mientras en Iraq el movimiento EI/ISIL/Daesh era obligado a retroceder por Iraq con la evidente ayuda de Irán y de milicias iraquíes aliadas con Teherán.

La ecuación estratégica en Medio Oriente comenzó a cambiar a medida que quedaba claro que Irán comenzaba a ocupar una posición central para la arquitectura y estabilidad de su seguridad. La Casa de Saud y el primer ministro israelí Benjamin Netanyahu comenzaron a gimotear y a quejarse de que Irán controlaba cuatro capitales regionales –Beirut, Damasco, Bagdad, y Saná– y que había que hacer algo para detener la expansión iraní. Como resultado de la nueva ecuación estratégica, los israelíes y la Casa de Saud se alinearon perfectamente con el objetivo estratégico de neutralizar Irán y sus aliados regionales. “Cuando israelíes y árabes se encuentran en la misma página, la gente debiera prestar atención”, dijo el 5 de marzo el embajador israelí Ron Dermer a Fox News sobre la alineación de Israel y Arabia Saudí.

La campaña de miedo israelí y saudí no ha resultado. Según un sondeo Gallup, solo un 9% de los ciudadanos de EE.UU. veían Irán como el mayor enemigo de EE.UU. cuando Netanyahu llegó a Washington para hablar contra un acuerdo entre EE.UU. e Irán.

*Los objetivos geoestratégicos de EE.UU. y de los saudíes tras la guerra en Yemen*

Mientras la Casa de Saud ha considerado hace tiempo Yemen una especie de provincia subordinada y parte de la esfera de influencia de Riad, EE.UU. quiere asegurarse de poder controlar el Bab Al-Mandeb, el Golfo de Adén, y las islas Socotra. El Bab Al-Mandeb es un importante punto crítico para el comercio marítimo internacional y los embarques de energía que conecta el Golfo Pérsico a través del Océano Índico con el Mar Mediterráneo a través del Mar Rojo. Es tan importante como el Canal de Suez para las vías de transporte marítimo y el comercio entre África, Asia y Europa.

Israel también estaba preocupado, porque el control de Yemen podría cortar el acceso de Israel al Océano Índico a través del Mar Rojo e impedir que sus submarinos llegaran fácilmente al Golfo Pérsico para amenazar Irán. Por eso el control de Yemen fue en realidad uno de los temas de discusión de Netanyahu cuando habló ante el Congreso de EE.UU. el 3 de marzo en lo que precisamente el New York Times presentó el 4 de marzo como “el poco convincente discurso de Netanyahu ante el Congreso”.

Arabia Saudí temía visiblemente que Yemen podría llegar a alinearse formalmente con Irán y que los eventos podrían conducir a nuevas rebeliones contra la Casa de Saud en la Península Arábiga. EE.UU. también estaba preocupado, pero también pensaba en términos de rivalidades globales. Impedir que Irán, Rusia, o China tuvieran un punto de apoyo estratégico en Yemen, como medio de impedir que otras potencias controlaran el Golfo de Adén y se posicionaran en Bab Al-Mandeb, era una preocupación importante para EE.UU.

Se agrega a la importancia geopolítica de Yemen en la supervisión de corredores marítimos estratégicos su arsenal de misiles militares. Los misiles de Yemen podrían alcanzar a cualesquiera barcos en el Golfo de Adén o Bab Al-Mandeb. En este sentido, el ataque saudí contra los depósitos de misiles estratégicos de Yemen sirve tanto los intereses de EE.UU. como los de Israel. El objetivo no es solo impedir que sean utilizados para tomar represalias contra el uso de fuerza militar saudí, sino también impedir que estén a disposición de un gobierno yemenita alineado con Irán, Rusia o China.

En una posición pública que contradice totalmente la política siria de Riad, los saudíes amenazaron con emprender una acción militar si los huties y sus aliados políticos no negocian con Al-Hadi. Como resultado de las amenazas saudíes, protestas estallaron en todo Yemen el 25 de marzo contra la Casa de Saud. Por lo tanto, la situación se preparó para otra guerra en Medio Oriente cuando EE.UU., Arabia Saudí, Bahréin, los EAU, Qatar, y Kuwait comenzaron a prepararse para reinstalar a Al-Hadi.

*La marcha saudí hacia la guerra en Yemen y un nuevo frente contra Irán*

A pesar de todo lo que se dice sobre Arabia Saudí como potencia regional, es demasiado débil para enfrentar sola a Irán. La estrategia de la Casa de Saud ha sido erigir o reforzar un sistema de alianza regional para un prolongado enfrentamiento con Irán y el Bloque de la Resistencia. Al respecto, Arabia Saudí necesita Egipto, Turquía, y Pakistán –una mal llamada alianza o eje “suní”– para que ayuden a enfrentar Irán y sus aliados regionales.

El príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan, el príncipe heredero del Emirato de Abu Dabi y vicecomandante supremo de las fuerzas armadas de los EAU, debía visitar Marruecos el 17 de marzo para hablar de una respuesta militar colectiva a Yemen por parte de los petro-emiratos árabes, Marruecos, Jordania, y Egipto. El 21 de marzo, Mohammed bin Zayed se reunió con el rey de Arabia Saudí Salman bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud para discutir una respuesta militar a Yemen. Esto ocurrió mientras Al-Hadi llamaba a Arabia Saudí y al Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG) para que le ayudaran mediante una intervención militar en Yemen. Las reuniones fueron seguidas por negociaciones sobre un nuevo pacto regional de seguridad de los petro-emiratos árabes.

De los cinco miembros del CCG, solo el Sultanato de Omán se mantuvo alejado. Omán se negó a unirse a la guerra contra Yemen. Muscat tiene relaciones amistosas con Teherán. Además los omaníes están cansados del proyecto saudí y del CCG de utilizar el sectarismo para provocar un enfrentamiento con Irán y sus aliados. La mayoría de los omaníes no son ni musulmanes suníes ni musulmanes chiíes; son musulmanes ibadíes, y temen el avivamiento de la sedición sectaria por la Casa de Saud y los otros petro-emiratos árabes.

Los propagandistas saudíes se movilizaron afirmando falsamente que la guerra era una respuesta a la intrusión iraní en las fronteras de Arabia Saudí. Turquía también anunciaría su apoyo a la guerra en Yemen. El día en que se lanzó la guerra, Erdogan de Turquía afirmó que Irán estaba tratando de dominar la región y que Turquía, Arabia Saudí y el CCG se sentían molestos.

Durante estos eventos, Sisi, en Egipto, declaró que la seguridad de El Cairo y la seguridad de Arabia Saudí y de los petro-emiratos árabes eran idénticas. De hecho, Egipto dijo el 25 de marzo que no participaría en una guerra en Yemen, pero el día siguiente El Cairo se sumó a Arabia Saudí en el ataque de Riad contra Yemen al enviar sus jets y barcos a ese país.

De la misma manera, el primer ministro paquistaní Nawaz Sharif publicó el 26 de marzo una declaración diciendo que cualquier amenaza contra Arabia Saudí “provocará una fuerte reacción” de Pakistán. El mensaje se dirigía tácitamente hacia Irán.

*El papel de EE.UU. e Israel en la guerra en Yemen*

El 27 de marzo, se anunció en Yemen que Israel estaba ayudando a Arabia Saudí en el ataque contra el país árabe. “Es la primera vez que los sionistas [israelíes] realizan una operación conjunta en colaboración con árabes”, escribió en Internet el jefe del Partido Al-Haq de Yemen, para destacar la convergencia de intereses entre Arabia Saudí e Israel. La alianza israelí-saudí respecto a Yemen, sin embargo, no es nueva. Los israelíes ayudaron a la Casa de Saud durante la Guerra Civil del Norte de Yemen que comenzó en 1962 suministrando armas a Arabia Saudí para ayudar a los realistas contra los republicanos en el Norte de Yemen.

EE.UU. también está involucrado y dirige desde lejos. Mientras trabaja para llegar a un acuerdo con Irán, también quiere mantener una alianza contra Teherán utilizando a los saudíes. El Pentágono suministra lo que llama “inteligencia y apoyo logístico” a la Casa de Saud.

No hay que equivocarse: la guerra contra Yemen es también la guerra de Washington. El CCG ha sido desencadenado contra Yemen por EE.UU.

Desde hace tiempo se habla de la formación de una fuerza militar pan-árabe, pero propuestas para su creación fueron renovadas el 9 de marzo por la dócil Liga Árabe. Las propuestas para fuerzas armadas árabes unidas sirven los intereses estadounidenses, israelíes y saudíes. Las propuestas a favor de fuerzas armadas panárabes han sido motivadas por sus preparativos para el retorno de Al-Hadi y para enfrentar regionalmente a Irán, Siria, Hizbulá, y el Bloque de Resistencia.

*¿Quieren EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí dividir Yemen?*

La inestabilidad en Yemen es causada no por Irán o los huthíes, sino por la interferencia estadounidense y saudí en el país –desde la invasión por Arabia Saudí en 2009 a los ataques con drones de EE.UU. – y las décadas de apoyo que Arabia Saudí ha suministrado al régimen autoritario e impopular en Yemen.

“Líneas de batalla están siendo determinadas en Yemen, el país más pobre del mundo árabe y el último candidato en Medio Oriente para el fracaso del Estado. Si, como parece cada vez más probable, la guerra abierta estalla pronto, solo será empeorada por la competencia por supremacía regional entre Arabia Saudí e Irán. Ambas potencias han mostrado su deseo de armar grupos que consideran que pueden controlar, a pesar del legado que esta destructiva rivalidad ya ha causado en Siria e Iraq” afirmó la revista Foreign Policy el 6 de marzo.

*La alianza huthi con Irán: ¿Pragmatismo o sectarismo?*

Los huthíes no son de ninguna manera testaferros iraníes. El movimiento huthi es un protagonista político independiente que emergió como resultado de la represión. Calificar a los huthíes de testaferros iraníes no es empírico e ignora la historia y la política de Yemen. “Si estalla una guerra siguiendo líneas sectarias, no será porque allí se han establecido divisiones históricas en Yemen; será porque los financiadores extranjeros de la guerra inflaman divisiones que antes carecían de importancia”, incluso admite Foreign Policy.

Se reconoce que dirigentes huthíes han rechazado afirmaciones de que aceptan órdenes de Teherán. Esto no ha impedido que funcionarios y medios saudíes y khalijis (del Golfo) hayan utilizado y manipulado las declaraciones de funcionarios iraníes, como la comparación de los huthíes con los basijs de Irán; que presentan a los huthíes como agentes o clientes iraníes.

Precisamente como los huthíes no son testaferros iraníes, no existe ninguna alianza chií entre Teherán y ellos en Yemen. Historias que se concentran en esta narrativa sectaria simplista ocultan la naturaleza política y las motivaciones del conflicto en Yemen y deforma de manera insultante la lucha de los huthíes contra la represión. Desde los años 70 la Casa de Saud ha apoyado realmente a las facciones realistas en Yemen, que eran predominantemente musulmanes chiíes.

Además, los musulmanes chiíes en Yemen o son imamíes o duodecimanos como la mayoría de los musulmanes chiíes en Irán, la República de Azerbaiyán, Líbano, Iraq, Afganistán, Pakistán y la región del Golfo Pérsico. Aparte de focos de chiíes ismailíes –que también pueden ser llamados septimanos– en las gobernaciones de Saada, Hajja, Amran, Al-Mahwit, Sana, Ibb, y Al-Jawf la mayoría de los musulmanes chiíes en Yemen son zaydíes. Los ismaelíes en Yemen son en su mayoría miembros de las sectas davidianas y salomónicas del ismailismo mustali que se apartó del grupo mayor de los ismailíes nizaríes.

La hostilidad estadounidense y saudí hacia el movimiento huthi es lo que ha hecho que inadvertidamente los huthíes se volvieran pragmáticamente hacia Irán en busca de ayuda como contrapeso. En palabras del Wall Street Journal, “militantes huthíes que controlan la capital yemení están tratando de forjar lazos con Irán, Rusia y China para contrarrestar el apoyo occidental y saudí para el presidente depuesto del país”. “El gobierno interino de los huthíes ha enviado delegaciones a Irán en busca de suministros de combustible y a Rusia en busca de inversión en proyectos energéticos, según dos altos funcionarios huthíes. Otra delegación planifica visitar China en las próximas semanas, dijeron”, informó también el

Wall Street Journal del 6 de marzo.

Como resultado del esfuerzo del movimiento huthi, Irán y Yemen anunciaron que habrá vuelos diarios entre Teherán y Saná desde el 2 de marzo. Es una importante línea aérea de apoyo para el movimiento huthi.

*La narrativa sectaria y la carta sectaria*

La inestabilidad en Yemen no es causada por Irán o los huthíes, sino por la interferencia estadounidense y saudí en ese país –la invasión en 2009 por Arabia Saudí y los ataques de drones de EE.UU.– y las décadas de apoyo que Arabia Saudí ha suministrado al régimen autoritario e impopular en Yemen.

Yemen no es un país inherentemente dividido. Aparte del apoyo a al-Qaida por Arabia Saudí y EE.UU., no existe ninguna división o tensiones chiíes-suníes. Para impedir que Yemen sea independiente, los saudíes y EE.UU. han apoyado el sectarismo en la esperanza de crear una división chií-suní en Yemen.

A diferencia de la falsa narrativa, las alianzas de Irán en Medio Oriente no son realmente sectarias. Todos los aliados palestinos de Teherán son predominantemente musulmanes suníes mientras en Iraq y Siria, aparte de los gobiernos, Irán apoya a un variedad trasversal de grupos étnicos y religiosos que incluyen a no árabes y cristianos. Esto incluye a los predominantemente musulmanes suníes kurdos sirios e iraquíes y al ala asiria Sutoro del Partido de la Unión Siriaca (SUP) en Siria. En Líbano, aparte de Hizbulá, los iraníes también son aliados de partidos musulmanes suníes, drusos, y cristianos, incluyendo el Movimiento Patriótico Libre de Michel Aoun – que es el mayor partido cristiano en el Líbano.

Si alguien está involucrado en el sectarismo como política, es EE.UU. y sus aliados en los petro-emiratos. Tanto EE.UU. como Arabia Saudí habían involucrado a los huthíes antes contra la Hermandad Musulmana en Yemen. Además, durante la Guerra Fría, tanto Washington como la Casa de Saud trataron de usar a los chiíes yemeníes contra los republicanos en el norte de Yemen y la República Democrática Popular de Yemen en el sur. EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí iniciaron su hostilidad en su contra cuando el movimiento huthi demostró que no iba a ser un cliente de Washington o Riad.

*Preparando la invasión de Yemen*

El 20 de marzo, atacantes suicidas atacaron las mezquitas Al-Badr y Al-Hashoosh durante asr salat (plegarias de la tarde). Murieron más de trescientas personas. Abdul Malik Al-Huthi acusó a EE.UU. e Israel de apoyar los ataques terroristas y a EI/ISIL/Daesh y al-Qaida en Yemen. También se culpó a Arabia Saudí.

Mientras hubo silencio en Marruecos, Jordania, y los petro-emiratos árabes, la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores iraní Marziyeh Afkham condenó los ataques terroristas en Yemen. De una u otra manera, Siria, Iraq, Rusia, y China también condenaron todos los ataques terroristas en Yemen. Para mostrar el apoyo de Teherán a Yemen, dos aviones de carga iraníes con carga humanitaria fueron enviados a Yemen y la Sociedad de la Media Luna Roja iraní voló más de cincuenta víctimas yemeníes de los ataques terroristas a hospitales dentro de Irán para tratamiento médico.

*El fracaso de la Casa de Saud en Yemen*

El movimiento de los huthíes es el resultado de las políticas de Arabia Saudí en Yemen y de su apoyo para el régimen autoritario. Al respecto, los huthíes son una reacción a la brutalidad Saudí y al apoyo de la Casa de Saud al autoritarismo yemení. Emergieron como parte de una rebelión que fue dirigida por Hussein Badreddin Al-Huthi en 2004 contra el gobierno yemení.

Los regímenes yemení y saudí afirmaron falsamente que los huthíes querían establecer un imanato en Arabia como medio para satanizar el movimiento. Esto, sin embargo, no logró impedir que este se fortaleciera. Los militares yemeníes no pudieron dominarlos en 2009, lo que condujo a una intervención saudí, llamada Operación Tierra Calcinada, lanzada el 11 de agosto de 2009.

Arabia Saudí no logró derrotar a los huthíes cuando envió a sus militares a Yemen para combatirlos en 2009 y 2010. No ha logrado obligar a Yemen y al movimiento huthi a ponerse de rodillas en señal de obediencia. Cuando exigió que los huthíes y el gobierno de transición yemení siguieran la línea saudí y fueran a Riad para negociar, fue directamente rechazada por los huthíes y por los Comités Revolucionarios de Yemen, porque las negociaciones y cualquier sistema de compartimiento del poder apoyado por los saudíes realmente marginarían a los huthíes y otras fuerzas políticas en Yemen. Por eso la Unión de Fuerzas Populares, el propio Congreso General del Pueblo de Al-Hadi, y el Partido Baaz de Yemen han apoyado todos la posición huthi contra Arabia Saudí.

*¿Dividiendo Yemen?
*
Yemen ha vivido numerosas insurrecciones, intervención militar por EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí, y el fortalecimiento de un movimiento separatista en sus gobernaciones del sur. Los militares de Yemen se han fragmentado y existen tensiones tribales. Se ha estado hablando cada vez más sobre su transformación en un Estado árabe fallido.

En 2013, el New York Times propuso que Libia, Siria, Iraq y Yemen fueran divididos. En el caso de Yemen la propuesta era que volviera a ser dividido en dos. El New York Times dijo que esto podría suceder o sucedería después de un posible referéndum en las gobernaciones del sur. El New York Times también propuso que “todo o parte de Yemen podría entonces convertirse en parte de Arabia Saudí. Casi todo el comercio saudí es por vía marítima, y el acceso al Mar Arábigo disminuiría la dependencia del Golfo Pérsico – y los temores de la capacidad de Irán de cerrar el Estrecho de Ormuz”.

Arabia Saudí y Al-Hadi ahora apoyan a los separatistas del sur en Yemen, que cuentan con el apoyo de cerca de una décima parte de la población. La próxima opción para EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí sería dividir Yemen como medio para mitigar el cambio estratégico causado por una victoria huthi. Esto aseguraría que Arabia Saudí y el CCG tendrían un punto de tránsito meridional al Océano Indica y que EE.UU. conservaría un punto de apoyo en el Golfo de Adén.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...a/9214-la-geopolitica-tras-la-guerra-en-yemen


----------



## A.B.C. (23 Abr 2015)

Arabia Saudí vuelve a bombardear Yemen. Solo horas después de que anunció el fin de su campaña militar. Los aviones de guerra saudíes atacaron la ciudad de Taiz, después de que los combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá se apoderaran de un cuartel militar.

Los cazas saudíes, también atacaron a una agrupación de integrantes de Ansarolá cerca de la prisión central de la ciudad.

Príncipe saudita promete 100 coches de lujo a los pilotos que bombardean Yemen

El príncipe de Arabia Saudita Alwaleed Bin Talal ha desatado la polémica al declarar mediante un mensaje en la red social Twitter que promete coches de lujo marca Bentley a todos aquellos pilotos sauditas que han participado en los ataques aéreos de la campaña militar en Yemen.

Los 100 pilotos sauditas que han participado en la operación Tormenta Decisiva en la campaña de bombardeos aéreos de la coalición árabe liderada por Arabia Saudita sobre Yemen, pueden ser recompensados con coches de lujo Bentley, según un mensaje en la red social Twitter. El mismo, ahora eliminado, fue escrito por Alwaleed Bin Talal, el multimillonario príncipe saudita, informa el portal International Business Times.

"Felicito a nuestros sabios líderes por la victoria de la operación Tormenta Decisiva y por el comienzo de la operación Restauración de la Esperanza", escribía el príncipe saudita este martes, tras el anuncio de una nueva fase de la campaña militar. "Para recompensar a los cien pilotos sauditas que han participado me complace hacer entrega de 100 autos Bentley", escribió a continuación según numerosos internautas que consiguieron capturar el tuit antes de ser borrado.

Esta declaración ha causado gran revuelo e indignación en las redes sociales, donde los usuarios han criticado este extravagante gesto ante el significativo costo humano que ha tenido la operación militar encabezada por el país.

La operación militar de la coalición árabe ha sido ampliamente criticada debido a las numerosas bajas civiles que ha causado.

Análisis: Yemen: la primera derrota de la Casa de los Saúd

Tras 27 días de intensos ataques aéreos que han causado la muerte de 3.000 yemeníes, incluyendo centenares de mujeres y niños, y después de la destrucción de numerosas infraestructuras de ese país, el más pobre de la Península Arábiga, Arabia se ha resignado frente a la perseverancia y la resistencia del pueblo yemení.

Riad anunció el martes de forma extraña el fin de la ofensiva militar bajo el pretexto de que los ataques aéreos “han logrado con éxito la eliminación de las amenazas que pesaban sobre Arabia Saudí y los países vecinos”.

¿Qué obligó a Riad a tomar esta decisión?

Según fuentes citadas por el periódico libanés Al Akhbar, los últimos acontecimientos sobre el terreno que han marcado las últimas 24 horas han obligado a Riad a tomar esta decisión:

1 – Irán alertó a varios países europeos, que a su vez informaron a EEUU y Arabia, que no permanecería de brazos cruzados frente al uso de la violencia excesiva contra civiles. Teherán envió al Mar Rojo un convoy de 9 buques, incluyendo dos navíos de guerra.

2 – Los servicios de información militar de los países de la coalición árabe y de ciertos países extranjeros informaron del fracaso de 15 intentos de asesinato dirigidos contra los dirigentes de Ansarulá, incluyendo su líder Abdel Malik al Huthi.

3 – Las fuerzas revolucionarias yemeníes llevaron a cabo un ataque en la frontera matando a varios soldados saudíes. Riad impuso una censura informativa total sobre este hecho en un momento en el que el Ministerio del Interior saudí decretó un estado de máxima alerta para contrarrestar cualquier atentado contra instalaciones petrolíferas y económicas en el reino wahabí.

4 – El martes por la mañana, el secretario de Estado de EEUU, John Kerry, telefoneó a su homólogo iraní, Mohammad Yavad Zarif, para informarle que Washington estaba dispuesto a convencer a Arabia Saudí para que detuviera la guerra y quería una cooperación en el relanzamiento del proceso político en Yemen.

5 – Al mediodía del martes los iraníes recibieron la confirmación de que Arabia había aceptado detener los ataques y la detención de su ofensiva bautizada “Tempestad Decisiva”, pero se les informó que Riad quería bombardear las agrupaciones de los huthis en el Sur con el fin de permitir el regreso a Adén del presidente saliente y fugitivo Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi, cosa que no ha logrado hasta el momento.

Reacción de los huthis

Poco después de que se anunciara que Arabia Saudí había anunciado el fin de la Tempestad Decisiva, el movimiento shií Ansarulá informó al Sultanato de Omán que esta medida era una detención de la agresión decidida de forma unilateral por Arabia Saudí y que el movimiento no había ofrecido nada a cambio. “Son los saudíes los que no han podido tomar por la fuerza el país y tampoco lo podrán hacer por medio de negociaciones políticas”.

Ansarulá ha reiterado su rechazo total a toda injerencia extranjera en el diálogo entre yemeníes.


----------



## visaman (23 Abr 2015)

es curiosos la estructuración métodos etc del ISIS clavadita a la de los assasins, da que pensar


----------



## A.B.C. (23 Abr 2015)

visaman dijo:


> es curiosos la estructuración métodos etc del ISIS clavadita a la de los assasins, da que pensar



Cierto, amogo. No hay nada nuevo, bajo el Sol..., o apenas lo hay. También, desaparecio el "viejo de la montaña" y sus "assasins", cuando llegó su momento. Personalmente, no le doy mucha vida a ISIS, porque descubiertos sus promotores reales, no es muy "estratégico" prolongar su existencia. ienso:


----------



## visaman (23 Abr 2015)

me parece a mi que la criatura se les puede ir de las manos a los creadores y entonces veras


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (23 Abr 2015)

visaman dijo:


> me parece a mi que la criatura se les puede ir de las manos a los creadores y entonces veras



Sin el dinero de USA/israel/Arabia y sin informacion de inteligencia de satelites no son mas que muñecos de Pim Pam Pum.

En el momento en que AngloSion los retire con 20 helicopteros de ataque te sobra para aniquilar a todos los cortacabezas de una tacada a con simple fuego de ametralladora de 12,7.

No tienen apoyo social.
No tienen fabricas.
Son solo masas de toxicomanos y pederastas dirigidos por una serie de agentes sintonizados con Washington.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Abr 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> Cierto, amogo. No hay nada nuevo, bajo el Sol..., o apenas lo hay. También, desaparecio el "viejo de la montaña" y sus "assasins", cuando llegó su momento. Personalmente, no le doy mucha vida a ISIS, porque descubiertos sus promotores reales, no es muy "estratégico" prolongar su existencia. ienso:



Nadie acabó con los de Alamut dentro del entorno de Oriente Medio, tuvo que ser un cataclismo externo (la invasión mongola) la que los destruyó físicamente.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2015)

* La derrota de la Casa de los Saúd*

Tras 27 días de intensos ataques aéreos que han causado la muerte de 3.000 yemeníes, incluyendo centenares de mujeres y niños, y después de la destrucción de numerosas infraestructuras de ese país, el más pobre de la Península Arábiga, Arabia se ha resignado frente a la perseverancia y la resistencia del pueblo yemení.

Riad anunció el martes de forma extraña el fin de la ofensiva militar bajo el pretexto de que los ataques aéreos “han logrado con éxito la eliminación de las amenazas que pesaban sobre Arabia Saudí y los países vecinos”.

*
¿Qué obligó a Riad a tomar esta decisión?
*
Según Al Akhbar, los últimos acontecimientos sobre el terreno que han marcado las últimas 24 horas han obligado a Riad a tomar esta decisión:

1 – Irán alertó a varios países europeos, que a su vez informaron a EEUU y Arabia, que no permanecería de brazos cruzados frente al uso de la violencia excesiva contra civiles. Teherán envió al Mar Rojo un convoy de 9 buques, incluyendo dos navíos de guerra.

2 – Los servicios de información militar de los países de la coalición árabe y de ciertos países extranjeros informaron del fracaso de 15 intentos de asesinato dirigidos contra los dirigentes de Ansarulá, incluyendo su líder Abdel Malik al Huthi.

3 – Las fuerzas revolucionarias yemeníes llevaron a cabo un ataque en la frontera matando a varios soldados saudíes. Riad impuso una censura informativa total sobre este hecho en un momento en el que el Ministerio del Interior saudí decretó un estado de máxima alerta para contrarrestar cualquier atentado contra instalaciones petrolíferas y económicas en el reino wahabí.

4 – El martes por la mañana, el secretario de Estado de EEUU, John Kerry, telefoneó a su homólogo iraní, Mohammad Yavad Zarif, para informarle que Washington estaba dispuesto a convencer a Arabia Saudí para que detuviera la guerra y quería una cooperación en el relanzamiento del proceso político en Yemen.

5 – Al mediodía del martes los iraníes recibieron la confirmación de que Arabia había aceptado detener los ataques y la detención de su ofensiva bautizada “Tempestad Decisiva”, pero se les informó que Riad quería bombardear las agrupaciones de los huthis en el Sur con el fin de permitir el regreso a Adén del presidente saliente y fugitivo Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi, cosa que no ha logrado hasta el momento.
*
Reacción de los huthis*

Poco después de que se anunciara que Arabia Saudí había anunciado el fin de la Tempestad Decisiva, el movimiento shií Ansarulá informó al Sultanato de Omán que esta medida era una detención de la agresión decidida de forma unilateral por Arabia Saudí y que el movimiento no había ofrecido nada a cambio.


> * “Son los saudíes los que no han podido tomar por la fuerza el país y tampoco lo podrán hacer por medio de negociaciones políticas”.*



Ansarulá ha reiterado su rechazo total a toda injerencia extranjera en el diálogo entre yemeníes.
http://www.almanar.com.lb/spanish/adetails.php?eid=91628&cid=23&fromval=1&frid=23&seccatid=73&s1=1#.VTjWNzh77aE.twitter


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2015)

Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews  · 4 h Hace 4 horas

Houthis are addicted to "Burning Hashish"
3200 KG of it today in Saada. #Yemen #اليمن 
*
Huzíes son adictos al "Burning hachís"
3200 KG de hoy en Saada. #Yemen # 



















---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 18:05 ----------

 ElectronicResistance @ResistanceER · 47 min Hace 47 minutos

houthi-arms-bonanza-came-from-saleh-not-iran/ … - Houthi arms bonanza came from Saleh, not Iran
*
Bonanza de armas de Houthi vino de Saleh no Iran 

April | 2015 | Electronic Resistance


*Houthi armas bonanza vino de Saleh no Iran*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
23/04/2015


A medida que la campaña de bombardeos contra objetivos Arabia Houthi en Yemen continúa, a pesar de una pausa temporal, la narrativa de los medios corporativos sobre el conflicto en Yemen está organizado con decisión en torno a la idea de que es una guerra de poder entre Irán por un lado y los saudíes y Estados Unidos en el otro. 

EE.UU. Hoy respondió como el perro de Pavlov esta semana a una fuga por funcionarios del Pentágono que estaba enviando el portaaviones USS Theodore Roosevelt a las aguas de Yemen, supuestamente para interceptar los barcos iraníes que llevan armas a los huthis. Resultó que el buque de guerra estaba siendo enviado principalmente para simbolizar el apoyo estadounidense a los saudíes, y el Pentágono no hizo mención de las armas iraníes cuando se anunció la medida. Pero la historia de la marina de guerra de Estados Unidos de interceptar armas iraníes era irresistible, porque se ajustaba tan perfectamente en el tema más amplio de Irán armar y entrenar a la huzíes como su fuerza militar proxy en Yemen. 

Las noticias sobre Yemen en los últimos meses se han incorporado cada vez más una frase o incluso un párrafo invocando la acusación de que Irán ha estado armando a los huthis y utilizarlos para ganar poder en el Golfo. Director subsecretario adjunto Gerald Feierstein del Departamento de Estado que nutre narrativa en testimonio ante el Congreso la semana pasada que representa Irán por haber proporcionado "apoyo financiero, armas, entrenamiento e inteligencia" a los huthis. Feierstein reconoció que el movimiento Houthi *"no está controlado directamente por Irán"*, pero reclamó un "crecimiento significativo en la participación iraní" con los huthis en el pasado año. 

Como la mayoría de los mitos populares de la narrativa dominante del movimiento Houthi como apoderado iraní en Yemen se basa en un núcleo de verdad: los huthis comparten tenues vistas de los iraníes de las intenciones estadounidenses en el Medio Oriente y han tratado de aprovechar el modelo de Hezbolá mejorar su eficacia político-militar. 

*Aumento huzíes - mito y la realidad *
Pero la suposición de que los huthis han estado buscando a Irán de entrenar a sus tropas o suministrar su necesidad de armas ignora los hechos más básicos de su ascendencia. Los huthis construyeron sus fuerzas militares de prácticamente nada a la mayor cantidad de 100.000 soldados de hoy a través de una serie de seis guerras con las tropas gubernamentales yemeníes. En el proceso, no sólo se han convertido en mucho mejor entrenado, pero han adquirido una vasta reserva de armas de mercado negro de Yemen. 
Un informe de expertos de las Naciones Unidas" (http://www.securitycouncilreport.org/atf/cf/{65BFCF9B-6D27-4E9C-8CD3-CF6E4FF96FF9}/s_2015_125.pdf) a principios de este año cita calcula que Yemen está inundado de 40-60000000 armas. Los huthis también estaban recibiendo un flujo continuo de armas modernas directamente de los comandantes militares yemeníes corruptos desde 2004 hasta 2010. 

Y en su afán de ajustarse a la temática general de un Irán vs guerra de poder entre Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita en Yemen, el tratamiento de los medios de supuestas armas iraníes a la huzíes ha ignorado el hecho de que los huthis habían forjado una alianza a principios de 2014 con una mucho mayor fuente de armas: *el ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh. Fue esa alianza que impulsó a los huthis en el poder en septiembre pasado, no sus lazos con Irán.*

Después de Saleh se vio obligado a dimitir como presidente en 2012, el gobierno supuestamente reorganizó el ejército y el hijo de Saleh Ahmed Ali Saleh fue destituido como comandante de la Guardia Republicana. Pero, de hecho, Saleh siguió controlando el ejército a través de sus aliados en la mayoría de los puestos de mando. Cuando el Houthi avanzó en Saná en septiembre pasado, que fue coreografiado cuidadosamente por Saleh. Los huthis fueron capaces de tomar una instalación militar yemení tras otro sin luchar, y entrar en la capital con facilidad. 

*Houthi arma bonanza - un regalo de América *
En el proceso, los huthis adquirieron una nueva bonanza de las armas que habían sido proporcionados por los Estados Unidos durante los últimos ocho años. De acuerdo con documentos del Pentágono (https://medium.com/war-is-boring/he...on-t-buy-a-stable-yemen-1933ab4f67e6?section=[object%20Object]) adquiridos en virtud de la Ley de Libertad de Información por Joseph Trevithick, el Departamento de Defensa había entregado cerca de $500 millones en material militar a los militares de Yemen desde 2006 en. El chorro de nuevas armas estadounidenses incluyó helicópteros fabricados en Rusia, más de 100 Humvees con los últimos paquetes de armaduras, 100s de camionetas, granadas propulsadas por cohetes, radios avanzadas, gafas de visión nocturna y millones de cartuchos de munición. 

Una parte significativa de que el armamento y equipo fue recogida por los combatientes Houthi en su camino en Sanaa y ha sido visible en los meses desde entonces. Cuando los huthis avanzaron en Adén 01 de abril, los residentes dijeron haber visto cuatro tanques y tres vehículos blindados, así como granadas propulsadas por cohetes. El 29 de marzo, después de que había comenzado la campaña de bombardeos de Arabia, los huthis fueron reportados de haber tenido el control de 16 aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea de Yemen, de los cuales once habían sido destruidos por los bombardeos. 

A la luz de la realidad de que los huthis ya están a ras de armas estadounidenses que pueden ser un valor de hasta cientos de millones de dólares, la oleada de emoción multimedia a través de la marina de guerra de Estados Unidos de enviar otro barco de guerra para interceptar una flotilla iraní de armas es un poco extraño de “burlesque” que debería estar en una vergüenza. 

La única alegación concreta que ha sido invocado por las historias de los medios en los últimos meses es el caso de un barco llamado Jihan 1, dice que ha sido cargado de armas iraníes, que fue interceptado a principios de 2013. Una historia de Reuters en diciembre pasado citó una lista de una lista de todos los elementos a bordo proporcionados por un "funcionario de seguridad yemení alto", que incluía fusiles Katyusha, RPG-7, toneladas de explosivos RDX y misiles tierra-aire. 

*Jihan 1 - reclamaciones turbias *
Pero el gobierno Hadi nunca proporcionó ninguna prueba de que el barco fue enviado por Irán o estaba destinado a los huthis. Y la mayoría de los artículos mencionados no eran incluso armas fabricados en Irán. La única excepción rara era una referencia a las "gafas de visión nocturna de fabricación iraní". Este hecho sugiere que el barco estaba destinado a proporcionar armas a al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga, que lleva a cabo un gran número de atentados terroristas y habría necesitado las grandes cantidades de RDX. Los huthis, por otra parte, no se sabe que han utilizado ese explosivo. El panel de expertos de la ONU formada para apoyar las sanciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU contra comandantes Houthi y Saleh informó que había sido "incapaz de confirmar independientemente la denuncia" sobre el Jihan 1. 

La historia de Reuters, publicado meses _después de que_ los huthis habían adquirido una gran parte de las armas americanas del ejército yemení, citó a un segundo funcionario de seguridad yemení como sigue afirmando que las armas iraníes "siguen llegando por mar y no hay dinero que entra a través de las transferencias". 

Reuters afirmó además que un "alto funcionario iraní", contradiciendo las negaciones oficiales iraníes, le había dicho a la agencia de noticias que "el ritmo de dinero y las armas lleguen a los huthis había aumentado desde su toma de Sanaa." El funcionario presuntamente dijo que había cientos de personal del CGRI formación de los huthis y seis asesores militares iraníes en Yemen. Esa parte de la historia parece sospechoso por decir lo menos. 

La línea de la historia políticamente conveniente que los huthis son proxies de Irán no es nueva. Como cable diplomático estadounidense de Sanaa en 2009 revela, el gobierno yemení había emprendido una campaña continua para los años durante sus guerras con los huthis para persuadir a los Estados Unidos de que Irán y Hezbolá estaban armando y entrenando los huthis, pero nunca se había producido ninguna evidencia real para apoyar la demanda. 

Los lazos entre los huthis e Irán, sin duda existen, impulsados ​​por una desconfianza común de los papeles estadounidenses y saudíes en Yemen y la necesidad de los huthis 'por una ideología que aumentaría su poder. Pero el enfoque de los medios de comunicación con la boca abierta a la historia - comenzando con su negativa a poner las acusaciones de Irán de continuar el contrabando de armas a los huthis en el contexto de la bonanza huzíes de armas de los Estados Unidos - se ha producido la niebla habitual de desinformación y confusión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (23 Abr 2015)

Iranian Warships Arrive in Gulf of Aden
Farsnews
...
Creo que este es el fondo de parar los ataques.


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2015)

Mientras los saudís utilizan como cipayos a la "carne de cañón" alqaediana en Yemen, con nuevas denominaciones (Hijos de Hadramaut y/o "Comités populares"), los USAnos parece que andan por joderles.

Nasser bin Ali al Ansi ,alto dirigente de AQPA, habría muerto muerto en bombardeo de de dronUSA en Hadramout.




También se dice que se ha cepillado a líderes, como Ahmed Farouq y Adam Gadahn,


----------



## Wein (23 Abr 2015)

Lo natural es que Irán acabe siendo aliado del "bando occidental" tarde o temprano. A Europa le viene de puta madre, tendría gas que le haría depender menos del ruso y debilitar a éstos, y tendría atado en corto a Turquia, a EEUU no tanto pero necesita a Europa como socio económico.

Los dos únicos peligros de guerra seria que puede tener la UE en el futuro son con Turquia y Rusia.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2015 at 23:23 ----------




*_* dijo:


> En Intensidad de la explosión no el tamaño de la bomba



Ya y si pudieran transportar por aire una bomba de 15000 toneladas también sería similar a las bombas de Japón







El mamotreto este de 10 toneladas tiene una intensidad 1300 veces inferior al obus nuclear que dicen que utilizan en esta prueba de hace 60 años que pesa 380 kilos.

Upshot-Knothole Grable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Que se dejen de tonterías y usen armas nucleares tácticas contra objetivos militares que parece que se les ha olvidado hacerlas explotar igual que a como "volver" a la Luna. 

La radiación les importa un comino en Irak utilizaron munición Heat con plutonio en zonas civiles dejando un país con la mayor contaminación radiactiva del mundo .


----------



## MICROLITO (23 Abr 2015)

Como va el convoy "humanitario iraní escoltado por una fragata de los 70 y

un helicoptero busher? camino de Aden puerto a descargar con las otros 

nueve ebbarcaciones ce carga humanitaria con cierto tufo a fseflag .?

de vuelta dicen


Barcos iraníes que se dirigían a Yemen dan media vuelta tras ser seguidos por buques de EE.UU. 


Barcos iranÃ­es que se dirigÃ­an a Yemen dan media vuelta tras ser seguidos por buques de EE.UU. - RT


----------



## A.B.C. (24 Abr 2015)

*Su proximidad, sin duda, ha de tenerse muy en cuenta en el escenario. Sí llegan barcos de superficie ¿Por qué no pensar que también han llegado submarinos? La situación es realmente delicada. Al parecer, Irán no se amilana por la presencia de barcos de JUSA o SUSA (antes USA). Paralelamente Irán, y secundariamente Siria, están ayudando a la derrota de Daesh Ésto supone un retroceso de las indirectas actuaciones de Israel y JUSA en territorios al sur de Rusia y una debilitación del conflicto en Ucrania. Rusia y tal vez, aun más China se interesan en un Yemen en manos de los huties, para desarbolar la existencia de Arabia Saudita.* (Las letras J y S indican en poder de quien está ya USA, desde hace muchos años)


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Abr 2015)

Los socios de Occidente deberían ser los Persas no los follacabras pederastas saudís..


----------



## vil. (24 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Lo natural es que Irán acabe siendo aliado del "bando occidental" tarde o temprano. A Europa le viene de puta madre, tendría gas que le haría depender menos del ruso y debilitar a éstos, y tendría atado en corto a Turquia, a EEUU no tanto pero necesita a Europa como socio económico.
> 
> Los dos únicos peligros de guerra seria que puede tener la UE en el futuro son con Turquia y Rusia.
> 
> ..





Jajajajajajaaa.... jajajajajajaa...

Perdona, pero la realidad es la hostia... la hostia...

Irán no es ni será, tal y como está diseñado nada para eso que tú denominas el bando occidental, para eso tiene que ser tal y como el bando occidental lo necesita y a día de hoy no vale... jajajajaaaa...

Somera explicación...

Europa en esto del gas tiene un problema con China, que es lo que los alemanes ya saben... China tiene varios suministradores a su alcance, en ello andan además con aquello de la ruta de la seda que a mayores les pondrá a Medio Oriente a tiro de piedra, si a ellos sumamos Rusia y las repúblicas caucásicas el resultado es que China recibirá gas de diversos suministradores, pudiendo elegir al más barato a su libre albedrío... y eso significa COMPETITIVIDAD... quien recibe el gas más barato es más competitivo... 

¿Qué tiene europa?... pues a Rusia, pero Rusia quiere el control de sus tuberías y del gas... quería tener a Nabuco, pero no tenía gas, con lo cual... y la otra opción es Siria, pero claro Siria estaba bajo el manto de Irán y la misma Siria con lo cual lo que por allí circulase dependería de los iranís y sirios mayormente y estos además tienen influencia claramente rusa y no quieren ya saber nada de eso que tú llamas "bando occidental", que saben sobradamente cómo se las gastan...

El Tio Sam en todo esto está realmente mal... ellos se dedican mayormente a controlar las vías de comercio mundial... y ahora en esto del gas, no tienen control alguno... ni por Siria, ni por Turquia... con China ya tienen media batalla perdida, pero como consigan eso de la "Ruta de la Seda" será una derrota completa, de ahí ya no se llevarán más su X% por control de la ruta... y claro en eso lo que les queda son los pobre europeos... y... y... y... 

Pero a Europa tampoco parecen poder garantizarle ya nada...

A Alemania le queda algo peor, en eso tienes razón, les queda Turquía... jajajajjajajaa... y a los Alemanes, que tienen a los turcos en su propio país, pensar que estos entren en Europa en igualdad de condiciones que la propia Alemania le hace sudar frío... y eso es lo que sucedería si las rutas de los gasoductos pasasen por Turquía... jajajajjajaaaa...

Ese es todo el meollo de la cuestión... 

Pero joder, tremendo meollo...

Europa sólo puede venderse a los rusos... a los iranies o a los turcos... JODER.. y en medio de todo esto el Tio Sam que ve como su porcentaje por control de rutas mercantiles se va a esfumar...

JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAA...

¿Que todo esto no es la hostia?... jajajajajajjaaaa... la verdad es que sí... la antigua URSS, dejó tras su derrota un caballo de Troya para eso que tú das en llamar "bando occidental":

LOS PUTOS GASODUCTOS...

Joder... la verdad es que la realidad es algo inaudito... jajajajajajajjaaaa...


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2015)

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 14 min Hace 14 minutos

#OperationRenewalHope: 2 #KSA airstrikes on Zebeed in Al-Hadeeda in west #Yemen and reports that a #Saudi brigade is now on #Saada border
*
#OperationRenewalHope: 2 ataques aéreos #KSA en Zebeed en Al-Hadid en el oeste #Yemen e informes que una brigada #Saudi está ahora en la frontera #Saada


----------



## Hermericus (24 Abr 2015)

Yo ataria en corto a Turquia, y los echaría de las instituciones europeas.

Pondría una aduana asin de grande en su salida a Europa y le haría meterse por donde se quepa los oleoductos y gaseoductos que está construyendo.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2015)

Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 2 h Hace 2 horas

BREAKING: #Yemen Ex President Saleh calls on Houthis (his allies) to accept UN resolutions in exchange for halt of all #Saudi attacks.
*
BREAKING: #Yemen Ex presidente Saleh pide a huzíes (sus aliados) a aceptar las resoluciones de la ONU a cambio de cese de todos los ataques #Saudi.


----------



## jerjes (24 Abr 2015)

Ya tenemos a Arabia Saudi en una nueva campaña con sus aliados en Yemen, a esta nueva campaña la han bautizado con el nombre de Restauracion de la Esperanza, q por el momento no hace hor a su nombre ya q le quita a la poblacion civil la esperanza q tenia de vivir tranquilos.

La coalicion este jueves ha llevado a cabo varios ataques a pesar q oficialmente Riad ha terminado su campaña de bombardeos. Esta vez han quedado destruidas varias zonas del pais incluso la parte sur de Adén.La coalicion ya se habia cobrado la vida de mas de 1000 civiles entre ellos 134 niños y 3.300 heridos.Pero con esta nueva campaña de Restauracion de la Esperanza se supone q el numero de bajas civiles aumente.

Asi q tenemos a esta Restauracion de la Esperanza q en lugar de restaurar algo sigue destruyendo ciudades enteras y la esperanza de sus gentes.

Todo esto hace q a los huties se les hinchen las narices y han dicho q como no paren la Restauracion de la Esperanza Arabia Saudi será atacada,desmintiendo q el potencial militar de los yemenies haya sido destruido por los ataques internacionales.

Todo esto ha sido advertido por Muhamed al Bajiti uno de los lideres del movimiento Ansar Allah en la cadena libanesa Al Mayaden.

Segun al Bajiti los huties no necesitan misiles para atacar a Arabia Saudi. Por otro lado sigue diciendo el movimiento Ansar Allah está dispuesto a reanudar las conversaciones con otras partes del conflicto interior del Yemen bajo la égida de la ONU desde el momento q fueron interrumpidas por la agresion saudita.

Asimismo descarto la vuelta de Al-Hadi destituido "de facto" por los huties q ahora aparte de corrupto lo consideran un traidor por pedir el apoyo de la Liga Arabe desencadenando la actual ofensiva y la gran cantidad de victimas civiles.


----------



## Wein (24 Abr 2015)

vil. dijo:


> Jajajajajajaaa.... jajajajajajaa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gas iraní que venga a Europa puede salir por Siria o por el mar negro como South Stream pasando por Armenia y Georgia, por turquía o por el futuro kurdistan. 

De todas formas el gas ruso cada vez tiene menos importancia en el conjunto de la UE, hay paises que dependían al 100% pero ya lo están solucionando como ha hecho Lituania con su planta regasificadora flotante.

Lituania recibe terminal de gas licuado para reducir la dependencia de Rusia - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias

Le dais demasiada relevancia al poder ruso, si lo tuviera no le estarían tocando los cojones.


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo ataria en corto a Turquia, y los echaría de las instituciones europeas.
> 
> Pondría una aduana asin de grande en su salida a Europa y le haría meterse por donde se quepa los oleoductos y gaseoductos que está construyendo.



Y eso lo harias para ........


....... pasar la hostia de frio en invierno.


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2015)

Farsnews








*Fuente: yemeníes Combatientes Populares, Fuerzas tribales a ganan el control sobre Ma'rib en Horas*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
25/04/2015

TEHERAN (FNA) - 
El Ansarullah fuerzas populares se encuentran al borde de una victoria hito liberando provincia Ma'rib Yemen desde el control de los terroristas de al-Qaeda y las milicias pro-Hadi en las próximas horas, dijo una fuente de seguridad el sábado.

Los combatientes Ansarullah han hecho importantes avances en su campaña militar contra los terroristas de al-Qaeda y las milicias pro-Hadi en Ma'rib, y pronto ganar el control total de la provincia, dijo un funcionario militar yemení, que habló bajo condición de anonimato

La fuente añadió la ciudad de Marib ahora está bajo el asedio de los luchadores populares y tropas tribales.

Agregó que los miembros de una tribu yemení en Ma'rib han puesto en duda la legitimidad del gobierno de Hadi y ya no apoyar al presidente fugitivo, y agregó que las tropas tribales están ayudando a los combatientes Ansarullah recuperar plenamente la provincia de los terroristas.

Las fuerzas populares Ansarullah infligieron grandes pérdidas a los terroristas y militantes del viernes y lograron liberar distrito Sirwah desde el control de los grupos Takfiris.

Los enfrentamientos entre los combatientes Ansarullah y los terroristas de Al Qaeda respaldo saudí, así como las milicias pro-Hadi continúan en las partes del sur del país como Arabia Saudita ha sido sorprendente Yemen durante 31 días ahora para restaurar la energía a fugitivo presidente Mansour Hadi , un estrecho aliado de Riad. Hasta ahora, la agresión Arabia llevado ha matado al menos a 2.915 yemeníes, incluidos cientos de mujeres y niños.

El martes fin a los ataques aéreos de Yemen después de cuatro semanas de bombardeos de la monarquía declaró, pero los ataques aéreos aún continúan.


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2015)

*_* dijo:


> a los Rusos históricamente nunca les a ido bien con otros aliados poderosos que puedan desarrollar capacidades similares a la de ellos.
> 
> La Alianza con China duro de 1949 hasta 1959 cuando la URSS detecta que están en sus planes para construir armas nucleares desde entonces las Relaciones con China - Rusia /URSS han sido bastante malas mejoraron algo en 1992 pero igualmente no son aliados.
> *
> ...



La URSS esperaba que en la revolución iraní acabarán gobernando los comunistas como en Afganistán


----------



## quinciri (25 Abr 2015)

*_*;14008898
...
[B dijo:


> Vamos con algo de historia con las relaciones Rusia - Iran[/B]
> 
> La URSS tenia buenas relaciones con el Sha de Iran luego que lo derrocan los Islamitas en 1979 ya que la URSS temía una expansión de la revolución Islámica dentro de Azerbaijan y decidieron armar a Saddam para que debilitara lo mas posible a Iran (Las transferencias de armamento de la URSS a Iraq en la guerra Iran / Iraq fue una de las mas grandes de la guerra fría) - La URSS a Iran no le transfirió nada, la asistencia a Iraq vino de parte de Siria, China e Israel y fue muchísimo menor que la que recibía Iraq de la URSS.
> 
> ...



:ouch::ouch: Ah! Pues a mi me parecía haber oído que habían sido otros "terceros interesados" :: los que habían armado y aupado a Sadam y para que les metieran sobrada caña a los iranís ... ienso: Como terminó finalmente Sadam con sus padrinos, ya fue otra historia 8:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> El gas iraní que venga a Europa puede salir por Siria o por el mar negro como South Stream pasando por Armenia y Georgia, por turquía o por el futuro kurdistan.
> 
> De todas formas el gas ruso cada vez tiene menos importancia en el conjunto de la UE, hay paises que dependían al 100% pero ya lo están solucionando como ha hecho Lituania con su planta regasificadora flotante.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo? ¿Qué? ¿en serio que han hecho una terminal de regasificado en Letonia? ¡a no que es un barco regasificador! bueno bueno bueno.

No sé quien planifica la energía en Lituania pero es pariente del que tenemos en España seguro, en cuanto a los expertos esos se la han metido doblada al erario público lituano de calle, las mordidas han tenido que ser apoteósicas.

¿Gas licuado más barato que el gasoducto? en Titán seguro pero no creo que el barco se llame Enterprise.

Que el barco se llama independencia, genial, son independientes de pagar obligatoriamente las facturas del barco-aeropuerto-castellonense.

*Nadie va a dictar el precio del gas para Lituania en el futuro* El señor ¿qué droga se chuta por las mañanas?.

saludos y lo siento por los lituanos, más les valía haber hecho unas carboneras.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2015 at 14:05 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Y eso lo harias para ........
> 
> 
> ....... pasar la hostia de frio en invierno.



Oigan, tengo serias dudas del desconocimiento de muchos foreros de su posición en el mundo.

Realmente ¿alguien se puede plantear que Europa puede prescindir de algún proveedor de energia?


----------



## Wein (25 Abr 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Qué? ¿en serio que han hecho una terminal de regasificado en Letonia? ¡a no que es un barco regasificador! bueno bueno bueno.
> 
> No sé quien planifica la energía en Lituania pero es pariente del que tenemos en España seguro, en cuanto a los expertos esos se la han metido doblada al erario público lituano de calle, las mordidas han tenido que ser apoteósicas.
> 
> ...



En Italia hay al menos dos. Por cierto la primera que se instaló en el mundo fue construida en España.


Zarpa de Algeciras la primera plataforma de gas flotante del mundo rumbo al Adriático - Diario de Mallorca


La planta de regasificación flotante participada por E.ON, "FSRU Toscana" ya está en Italia - E.ON SE


----------



## Namreir (25 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> El gas iraní que venga a Europa puede salir por Siria o por el mar negro como South Stream pasando por Armenia y Georgia, por turquía o por el futuro kurdistan.
> 
> De todas formas el gas ruso cada vez tiene menos importancia en el conjunto de la UE, hay paises que dependían al 100% pero ya lo están solucionando como ha hecho Lituania con su planta regasificadora flotante.
> 
> ...



Veo que eatanos exportando nuestro modelo economico de hacer negicio cobstruyendo infreestructuras que nadie necesita y nadie jamas va a usar. La mordida ha tenido que ser de aupa.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2015 at 20:07 ----------




*_* dijo:


> a los Rusos históricamente nunca les a ido bien con otros aliados poderosos que puedan desarrollar capacidades similares a la de ellos.
> 
> La Alianza con China duro de 1949 hasta 1959 cuando la URSS detecta que están en sus planes para construir armas nucleares desde entonces las Relaciones con China - Rusia /URSS han sido bastante malas mejoraron algo en 1992 pero igualmente no son aliados.
> *
> ...



El gaseoducto u oleoducto iran iraq siria libano jamás se va a realizar. Nunca jamas.


----------



## A.B.C. (25 Abr 2015)

*Harman, por favor, ¿nos lo explicas un poco?*


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2015)

Hisham Al-Omeisy @omeisy  · 56 min Hace 56 minutos

Rumor that staunch Saleh supporter Sheikh Mohamed alShaif & other leading GPC members turning on Saleh & now pro KSA led coalition! #Yemen
*
Rumor que acérrimo partidario jeque Mohamed Saleh alShaif y otros destacados miembros de GPC encender Saleh y ahora pro KSA llevó coalición! #Yemen

**
Hisham Al-Omeisy ha retwitteado
Mohammed Abbas @MrMohamedAbbas  · 56 min Hace 56 minutos

@omeisy it's not a rumor, he was actually showed up on @AlArabiya and talked about his support to Saudi-led coalition.
*
@omeisy no es un rumor, fue en realidad apareció enAlArabiya y habló de su apoyo a la coalición liderada por Arabia.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2015 at 21:54 ----------

 Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 5 h Hace 5 horas

WAR ZONE in Taiz as Houthi/pro Hadi clashes reach heart of city. Hundreds evacuate. Today's death toll: 15 #Yemen 
*
ZONA DE GUERRA en Taiz como Houthi / pro enfrentamientos Hadi alcanzar el corazón de la ciudad. Cientos evacuar. De hoy cifra de muertos: 15 #Yemen

---------- Post added 25-abr-2015 at 21:56 ----------

Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 23 h Hace 23 horas

#Yemen tribes invade #Saudi....
Wa'elah tribe seizes control of Manarah Military Station inside #KSA after Airstrikes 
*
#yemen Tribus invaden #Saudi ....
Wa'elah tribu hace con el control de la estación militar Manarah dentro #KSA después de ataques aéreos


----------



## A.B.C. (26 Abr 2015)

A VER SI NOS ENTERAMOS. EL ESTADO ISLAMICO (CREADO POR ISRAEL) ESTA PRESENTE EN YEMEN "PARA CORTAR CUELLOS DE HUTIES" SEGÚN RT NOTICIAS
Video: El Estado IslÃ¡mico declara un "califato" en Yemen - RT


----------



## vil. (26 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> El gas iraní que venga a Europa puede salir por Siria o por el mar negro como South Stream pasando por Armenia y Georgia, por turquía o por el futuro kurdistan.
> 
> De todas formas el gas ruso cada vez tiene menos importancia en el conjunto de la UE, hay paises que dependían al 100% pero ya lo están solucionando como ha hecho Lituania con su planta regasificadora flotante.
> 
> ...




Esto es un foro de economía... se da por tanto por sentado que se sabe de lo que se habla cuando uno dice ciertas cosas...

Uno puede convertir si lo desea el carbón en petroleo... en ese aspecto España podría muy bien no necesitar petroleo y por tanto nuestra balanza de pagos con el exterior en este sentido se equilibraría... pero... pero... pero... íbamos tener que financiar semejante estupidez, con lo cual nuestra deuda con el extranjero se dispararía... y nuestra competitividad se iría a la mierda, más o menos... o dicho de otro modo, simplemente sería ruinoso el asunto...

¿Qué pueden comprar gas licuado en Lituania?... el que quieran... ahora la cosa no va a ir bien... sólo financieramente les va a suponer un desmadre sin igual... ¿a qué coste va a salir la financiación de una estructura ruinosa?... a coste de ruina, sólo en riesgo vas a pagar unos intereses que serán escandalosos... y luego que el suministrador de gas no acabe siendo un cabrón y te haga pagar por ese gas una salvajada en previsión de tu necesidad de salvar la inversión... ya digo, poder en este mundo se pueden hacer muchas cosas, la cuestión es si pudes pagarlas... y ya te digo yo que Lituania NO PUEDE... AHORA el negocio para los prestamistas es orgiástico, esos sacarán pasta a mansalva de la ESTUPIDEZ Lituana... y mucho me temo que los políticos que han provocado esa estupidez son también parte de ese negocio, sino son verdaderos promotores... y eso es lo verdaderamente terrible, un pueblo vendido a mafias internacionales de las finanzas... en fin... un timo, un robo, un atraco... llámalo como desees...

En cuanto a lo del gas iraní... la cuestión es siempre la misma... financiar esa estructura... Irán tenía un plan, junto con Irak y Siria, que era construir un gasoducto para acabar dando gas a Europa... y era un muy buen plan, en el cual tanto Irak, como Siria y especialmente Irán obtendrían una alta rentabilidad... jodía en cierto sentido a Rusia, pues le restaba negocio... y Rusia bien podía en principio estar contra eso... pero... pero... pero... pero Rusia no es tonta, hace tiempo que dejó de serlo... Rusia sabía y sabe y es consciente de ello que ese gasoducto deja fuera de juego a EE.UU. en el Medio Oriente y eso es verdaderamente importante, con lo cual en ese lugar el Tio Sam desaparece y caba su tumba en el resto del mundo, el verdadero enemigo hoy por hoy de Rusia es EE.UU... pero... pero... pero... además y ESTO ES MUY IMPORTANTE... el otro escenario de Rusia se llama Europa y China...

Rusia es el único proveedor de Europa hoy por hoy en costes, nadie puede competir con ella... en ese aspecto que Irán ponga un surtidor en Europa es malo para Rusia y su monopolio... ahora bien, Rusia también surte a China y ahí la cosa cambia... en China hay varios ofertantes y China está buscando más ofertantes en Oriente Medio, con eso que da en llamar la Ruta de la Seda... especialmente Irán... y esto es muy IMPORTANTE DE ENTENDER... si Rusia no permite que Europa acceda al gas Iraní sabe que ese gas acabará en China y por tanto será en China donde pierda la partida, pues China acabará obteniendo gas a un coste mucho más bajo que Europa y con ello Rusia acabará teniendo que negociar precios más bajos le guste o no, pues de lo contrario Europa se iría a la ruína y con ella Rusia...

Por tanto a Rusia le interesa y mucho que el gas Iraní llegue a Europa, tanto como a China... ahora bien, la cuestión es que a Rusia y a Irán, en esto van juntos, lo que no les interesa es que el control de los gasoductos esté en manos de Europa o China... si lo estuviesen entonces serían tanto chinos como europeos quienes acabasen sacando un porcentaje del precio e incluso quienes sacasen todo el negocio...es lo que el Tio Sam hace con sus portaviones, controlar las rutas marítimas y cobra a través del dolar un impuesto a todos por la garantía de esas vías... todo esto es tan viejo como el sistema feudal, ya ha llovido, pero sigue siendo lo mismo, el CONTROL DE LAS VIAS DE TRANSITO y su gestión...

Irán sólo podía gestionar las rutas de tránsito a través de Irak y Siria y con su colaboración... eso permitiría una financiación baja de dicha estructura, ESTE ES EL CABALLO DE BATALLA de cualquier proyecto: LA FINANCIACION... cualquer otra ruta sería tan inviable como la planta de liquado lituana del gas... lo mismo... una estructura y la otra tienen el mismo problema, el financiero...

Europa quiere el gas Iraní... pero por sus gasoductos, es decir por un NABUCO creado al efecto... y dado que no tiene ejército para protegerlo y por tanto no puede financiarlo, pide ayuda al Tio Sam y está dispuesta a pagarle un porcentaje, el otro piensa quedárselo la propia Europa... y a través de eso acabará consiguiendo comprar directamente gas en Irán, en principio y luego aspira a participar en su extracción... eso lo sabe Irán... lo sabe Rusia y lo saben todos los productores... por eso tanto Irán como Rusia no quieren saber nada de gasoductos en manos de terceros... serán los suyos o no estarán dispuestos a que sean los de otros...

Simple economía...

---------- Post added 26-abr-2015 at 10:05 ----------




*_* dijo:


> a los Rusos históricamente nunca les a ido bien con otros aliados poderosos que puedan desarrollar capacidades similares a la de ellos.
> 
> La Alianza con China duro de 1949 hasta 1959 cuando la URSS detecta que están en sus planes para construir armas nucleares desde entonces las Relaciones con China - Rusia /URSS han sido bastante malas mejoraron algo en 1992 pero igualmente no son aliados.
> *
> ...




El tema del gas, parece ser que no se entiende nada bien para la mayoría...

El problema tanto de Irán como de Rusia no es el comprador final... es el control de las rutas de paso... y Rusia no es estúpida, sabe que el gas tiene tanto mercado en Europa como mercado en China... y si no va para un lado irá para el otro, así que mejor que vaya para los dos lados, de no ser así uno de esos dos lados, o sea China o bien Europa tendrán ventajas competitivas y provocarán desfases en los precios... y en este aspecto hoy por hoy, hay que reconocerlo Rusia tiene ventajas, pues en su propio territorio alcanza a Europa y China, con lo cual el control de las rutas le es más eficiente... ahora bien en mercado como India la cosa cambia... por tanto Rusia puede tener intereses con Irán, especialmente con Irán en compartir los costes de esas rutas... y por otro lado y no menos importante está la vía financiera, es decir quien pone el CAPITAL para desarrollar esas vías de circulación... 

Rusia tiene, pero no tanto... Irán no tiene... así que ahí tienen que acudir a China que está muy interesada y tiene... y huyen todos ellos del Tio Sam pues conocen su forma de actuar y son conscientes de que si le permiten entrar acabarán siendo devorados... a Europa yo creo que la permitirían también entrar, pero... pero... pero... pero no creo que confíen mucho en ella... ahora bien, si miramos los acontecimientos pasados, se verá que Rusia aceptó componendas con el asunto de North Stream, lo cual demuestra que probablemente estarían dispuestos a aceptar participaciones... lo mismo están haciendo con China... y no dudo que aceptarían hacerlo con Japón...

El problema aquí es el Tio Sam... ni Rusos, ni Iraníes quieren saber nada de ellos... y por cierto, en todo esto el Tio Sam no debería tener nada que ver, nada hay suyo en todo ello... pero saben y lo saben perfectamente que en esto se juega el futuro de la economía USA... y entonces SI tienen que ver...

Otro día y con más tiempo hablamos sobre Irán... sobre Francia... y sobre Jomeini... sobre De Gaulle... el antes y el hoy... y sobre la OTAN del Tio Sam... en fin, otros tiempos, otra historia...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (26 Abr 2015)

Resumido, Irán se queda y la OTAN se retira (por ahora)...
La flotte iranienne ne compte pas quitter Aden


----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2015)

ElectronicResistance @ResistanceER · 3 h Hace 3 horas

We have sacrificed for #Palestine and #Syria, #Iraq today... We are ready for #Yemen
Labayka ya #Nasrallah #Hezbollah 
*
Hemos sacrificado por #Palestine y #Syria, #Iraq hoy ... Estamos listos para #Yemen
Labayka ya #Nasrallah #Hezbollah


----------



## jerjes (26 Abr 2015)

Con motivo de la agresion contra el Yemen por Arabia Saudi, Amnistia Internacional ha pedido una investigacion internacional por posibles crimenes de guerra y contra la humanidad.

El grupo pro-derechos humanos expreso su preocupacion por los civiles muertos. LOs aviones de guerra saudies han atacado repetidamente aeropuertos,colegios, universidades, hospitales, vehiculos q transportaban alimentos y mezquitas.

El 22 de abril el regimen saudi declaró el alto el fuego en Yemen. El Ministro de Defensa saudi informó q Riad habia puesto fin a sus operaciones aereas llamadas "Tormenta Decisiva" y el portavoz de la coalicion, Ahmed Asiri, afirmó q sus fuerzas habian destruido los cohetes del movimiento popular yemeni, Ansaralá q "amenazaban a los paises vecinos del Yemen "y por lo tanto Arabia saudi daba comienzos a unas nuevas operaciones con el nombre de Restaurar la Esperanza, con el objeto de resolver a bombazos la crisis de este pais arabe y ayudar a los heridos yemenies. Cinismo, sentido del humor?.

¿Pero los saudies han conseguido algo con tanto bombardeo?¿ Consiguieron sus objetivos?.

Se puede indicar los objetivos q anuncio Al Saud antes de iniciar sus ataques al Yemén y considerar si se han conseguido esos objetivos. Reponer en el poder al fugitivo y corrupto y ahora hay q añadir traidor a su pueblo presidente yemeni Hadi, debilitar el poder militar de Ansaralá, en general retomar el control del pais.

Para empezar los saudies para conseguir esos objetivos han cometido crimenes, como la formacion de una coalicion arabe, israeli y de EE.UU o los bombardeos de las ciudades yemenies con todo tipo de armas, no convencionales muchas de ellas. Durante 27 dias realizaron 2415 bombardeos aereos. Durante estos ataques asesinaron 3000 personas civiles la mayoria entre las cuales hay 400 niños.

Está visto q el saudi no ha conseguido sus metas a traves de estas criminales acciones.

Tampoco ha logrado mermar el poder militar de Ansarolá. Sigue dominando el estrecho estrategico de Bab el Mandeb. Esto ya se considera una amenaza para la criminal alianza saudi-estadounidense-sionista. Ansaralá ha tomado el control de 18 provincias y en otras dos combaten contra los mercenarios de al Qaeda. Los revolucionarios poseen las ciudades de Taiz, Saná, Adén y Saada.

Los estadounidenses segun Ansaralá ordenaron a los saudies parar los ataques al ver q no conseguian su objetivo.

Pocas horas despues de declarada la tregua, los aviones saudies continuaron sus bombardeos sobre todo en Taiz. Esto demuestra q la tregua no es real y se puede decir q la guerra saudi contra el Yemen ha comenzado. Ansaralá tomara el control de todas las ciudades yamenies y expulsará a todos los terroristas de al Qaeda.

Por lo tanto hay un hecho inimaginable la coalicion saudi-estadounidense-sionista y sus grupos terroristas de al Qaeda no han podido con Ansaralá y los revolucionarios.


----------



## Wein (27 Abr 2015)

> Esto es un foro de economía... se da por tanto por sentado que se sabe de lo que se habla cuando uno dice ciertas cosas...



Economicamente siempre ha sido más rentable el transporte por mar. El transporte de GNL es una tecnología relativamente moderna que va a ser mucho más explotada en el futuro, Australia o incluso EEUU pueden superar en exportaciones a Qatar en un par de años.

LNG 101 week six: terminals: operating & under construction | Alliance


----------



## A.B.C. (27 Abr 2015)

*Realmente, es un foro de economía, pero el mismo foro ha creado múltiples foros para otras temáticas. Creo que es posible hayas sufrido una confusión al ubicar tu aporte, sobre el Gas Natural Licuado, en este hilo. Un cordial saludo*


----------



## Yon (27 Abr 2015)

*Miles de soldados de las fuerzas saudíes huyeron de las bases*

Casi 4.000 miembros de las fuerzas saudíes huyeron de sus bases fronterizas en previsión del fin de Riyadh para lanzar un asalto por tierra en Yemen, dijeron fuentes diplomáticas europeas el domingo.

"La inteligencia recogida por las agencias de inteligencia occidentales mostró que las fuerzas militares saudíes han huido de sus bases militares, centros y puestos de control que limitan cerca de los grupos en Yemen", fuentes diplomáticas, citado por el sitio web en idioma árabe de noticias Nahrain neto de Irak.

Las fuentes europeas dijeron que la deserción en masa de las fuerzas saudíes obligó a Riad a declarar el alto el fuego y el lanzamiento de ataques terrestres contra Yemen.

Otros informes también dijeron que más de 10.000 soldados de diferentes unidades militares saudíes han huido de los batallones del ejército y de la Guardia Nacional.

Los expertos creen que el ejército saudí carece de moral fuerte para lanzar una invasión terrestre de Yemen y tal ataque sería considerado como un suicidio para Arabia Saudita.

Arabia Saudita ha atacado Yemen durante 32 días para restaurar al fugitivo presidente Mansour Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad. Hasta ahora, la agresión de Arabia llevado ha matado al menos a 3.005 yemeníes, incluidos cientos de mujeres y niños.

Hadi renunció en enero y se negó a reconsiderar la decisión a pesar de los llamamientos de los revolucionarios Ansarullah del movimiento Houthi.

A pesar de las afirmaciones de Riad que está bombardeando las posiciones de los combatientes Ansarullah, aviones de guerra saudíes están aplanando las áreas residenciales e infraestructuras civiles.

El martes la monarquía declaró el fin de los ataques aéreos de Yemen después de cuatro semanas de bombardeos, pero los ataques aéreos están todavía en curso.

Thousands of Saudi Forces Flee Bases > Strategic-Culture.org - Strategic Culture Foundation


----------



## vil. (27 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Economicamente siempre ha sido más rentable el transporte por mar. El transporte de GNL es una tecnología relativamente moderna que va a ser mucho más explotada en el futuro, Australia o incluso EEUU pueden superar en exportaciones a Qatar en un par de años.



:XX::XX:

Perdona, pero lo que dices es una tontería...

Recuerdo cuando Ansar intentó el trasvase del Ebro a la zona levantina... jajajajajaaa... con lo fácil que hubiese sido poner una manguera en la desembocadura del Ebro y llenar unos buques... jajajajaaa... por cierto hubo un tiempo que con la sequía un conocido propuso llenar buques de agua en Galicia para el desierto y cambiarla por petroleo... incluso había hecho un estudio simple... decía que era viable y tal... jajajajajaaaa...

Lo siento pero no...

El transporte por mar tiene ventajas en determinados rubros, especialmente por el tipo de infraestructura de transporte que se precisa para llevar cargas indeterminadas y con volúmenes altos... pero es un tema más complejo...

Ahora bien, el transporte de agua, por poner un caso o petroleo o gas simplemente es INMENSAMENTE más eficiente y eficaz con tuberías... lo mismo que llevar a tu casa el agua, jamás compensaría hacerlo con camiones, salvo en casos muy escepcionales y por motivos muy puntuales... pero con sobrecostes para el usuario, por supuesto, salvo que esos sobrecostes los paguen terceros, que es lo que suele suceder para que sea viable...

Y esto que te digo es bien sencillo de entender... si fuese tal y como tú lo expones, hoy Rusia no tendría un sólo gasoducto en funcionamiento, pues ningún fondo financiero aceptaría dar un sólo dolar para la construcción de dichos tubos... aún al contrario y como te expliqué, lo único que encontrarías son buitres dispuestos a financiar la obra, no por su rentabilidad, sino simplemente por su finalidad, que no sería la infraestructura en sí, sino las ganancias financieras... es otro asunto...

Hoy meter presión al gas es una estupidez para transportarlo... algo atrasado e ineficaz, que en determinados casos es inevitable, pero con sobrecostes sobre el transporte por tuberías... ESO NO ES DISCUTIBLE, es economía pura y dura...

Ya te lo dije antes, si quieres convertir carbón en petroleo puedes igualmente pero no sirve de nada...

Rusia tiene gas y es capaz de financiar tuberias... es lo más barato, como el agua que recibes en tu casa en cualquier ciudad... a partir de ahí es donde hay que partir para analizar la historia...

Si EE.UU. pudiese enviar gas a un coste menor que Rusia, el Tio Sam estaría financiando a coste mínimo esas tuberías y posteriormente se dedicaría a una competencia feroz, destrozando a las empresas rusas y haciéndose en poco tiempo con toda su economía... así de simple... y por cierto yo así lo diría... lo mismo que en su día defendí al dolar, pues sus fundamentos tal y como estaban establecidos eran lo suficientemente sólidos para ser indestructible... 

En el tema del gas, pasa lo mismo... discutir sobre la viabilidad del transporte por barcos frente al transporte por tuberías es una tontería sin ningún sentido común... vuelvo a repetir mira como llega el agua a tu casa o incluso mira lo que pasa con la bombona de butano frente a las tuberías de gas... es así de simple... economía pura y dura y bien simple...

Pero en todo caso, si crees que tienes razón, estás tardando en construir una empresa para transportar agua al levante español desde la desembocadura del Ebro... ya te lo digo yo... jajajajajjalajajajajajajjaaaa... o desde Galicia mismo... jajajajajajajajajajajaaa....


----------



## Wein (27 Abr 2015)

Vaya ejemplo el del agua...

Si dependes de un solo proveedor te va a cobrar el producto al precio que quiera y cortar cuando quiera como ha pasado con Rusia.



> Argelia sube el precio del gas a España tras el compromiso de Zapatero con el plan de Marruecos para el Sáhara



Por poner dos ejemplos fuera de Europa, en Uruguay van a consumir gas de regasificadora porque es más barato que el gas de gasoducto argentino, en Brasil igual porque es más barato que el gas boliviano.




EEUU va a empezar a exportar gas ya este mismo año.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (27 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Economicamente siempre ha sido más rentable el transporte por mar. El transporte de GNL es una tecnología relativamente moderna que va a ser mucho más explotada en el futuro, Australia o incluso EEUU pueden superar en exportaciones a Qatar en un par de años.
> 
> LNG 101 week six: terminals: operating & under construction | Alliance



El transporte por mar es más rentable que el transporte por ferrocarril o por carretera pero, como debes de saber, el gas natural se pransporta por gasoducto. ¿Has hecho la cuenta de los miles de buques gaseros que habría que botar para suplir al gas transportado por gasoducto?

---------- Post added 27-abr-2015 at 10:42 ----------

Esta gráfica es para que a Wine se le pase la resaca y piense un poco. Es el precio del gas natural en Japón, Alemania y Estados Unidos. 







¿Por qué hay que poner tres gráficas? Pues porque el gas natural en la práctica tiene tres mercados diferentes. Japón se abastece de gas exclusivamente por vía marítima, y el precio japonés da idea del precio internacional del GNL. Alemania y en general Europa (no así España que en cuestión de gas natural es una isla energética que no está conectada a Europa) se abastece de Rusia por gasoducto, y el precio alemán da idea de dicho precio. Estados Unidos ha tenido que tirar el precio porque ha producido shale-gas que no ha podido exportar por no existir la infraestructura de buques gaseros, licuadoras y regasificadoras necesaria pero, como la burbuja del fracking se pincha, tiende a subir abruptamente.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (27 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Economicamente siempre ha sido más rentable el transporte por mar. El transporte de GNL es una tecnología relativamente moderna que va a ser mucho más explotada en el futuro, Australia o incluso EEUU pueden superar en exportaciones a Qatar en un par de años.
> 
> LNG 101 week six: terminals: operating & under construction | Alliance




Estudie termodinámica y aprenda los costes energéticos de la liquefaccion y gasificacion a escala masiva de un altisimamente volatil como es una mezcla de hidrocarburos en la que predomina el metano (masa atómica del orden de 16 UMA)

y ahora comparelo con el coste energético de bombear a baja presion sin cambio de estado, ni fases de refrigeracion intermedias a traves de un tubo.

Y todo esto sin contar con el coste de compra, adqusicion del buque gasero, ni el coste de refrigeracion masiva del GNL embarcado criogenizado para que la presion no suba y no explote el buque.

Sin acritud, NO TIENE USTED NI PUTA IDEA.

Porque cree usted que en los hogares se usan bombonas de Butano, un hidrocarburo bastante más pesado(masa atomica de mas de 54 UMA), Pues porque comprimir y liquar gases ligeros es CARIIIIIISIMO y peligrosisimo.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2015)

Yemen: the Afghanistan of the Gulf coalition | Oriental Review








*Yemen: el Afganistán de la coalición del Golfo*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
27/04/2015
por Gulam Asgar MITHA (Canadá)


*Yemen tiene el potencial de convertirse en el Afganistán de la coalición del Golfo. Los soviéticos en su aspiración hacia el Océano Índico se vieron obligados a abandonar Afganistán debido al terreno y las dificultades económicas. Estamos los EE.UU. y las monarquías del Golfo aspiramos de llegar al océano o es sólo para reinstalar punto-hombre de América Mansur Hadi que huyó a Arabia? Los únicos puntos de venta actuales del petróleo para los países del Golfo son el Mar Rojo y el Golfo Pérsico y los dos accesos están controlados por Irán y Yemen. *

Teniendo en cuenta los precios de la tierra y la baja del petróleo de Yemen, la coalición podría llegar a las mismas dificultades en Yemen como lo hicieron los soviéticos en Afganistán en el caso de una ofensiva terrestre. Parece que la “may've” estadounidense ha sido consciente de ello y con inteligencia y apoyo logístico “may've” instigó el árabe sunita s de involucrarse como una coalición. 

Desde el 26 de marzo, la coalición ha participado sólo en una campaña de bombardeo aéreo y naval que resulta en muerte de cientos de civiles - similar a la campaña de Israel en Gaza. El 21 de abril los saudíes anunciaron el fin de la campaña y el inicio de una nueva operación llamada "Restauración de la Esperanza", cuyo objetivo será ahora hacia la seguridad, la lucha contra el terrorismo, la ayuda y una solución política en Yemen, pero que "la coalición seguirá impidiendo milicias Houthi de movimiento dentro de Yemen ". 

Lo que va más allá del equipo militar en la lucha contra una guerra es la mano de obra militar entrenado real. Los soviéticos tenían ambos, pero no fueron rival para el terreno afgano, ya que sólo podían ver el terreno, pero no a los talibanes que podía ver a los soviéticos en sus uniformes. Los huthis yemeníes habría la misma ventaja. 

Brian Whitaker ha escrito un blog bastante interesante "Yemen y Arabia Saudita - Una revisión histórica de las relaciones" (fechada un día antes de los ataques de la coalición). Proporciona un análisis en profundidad de las relaciones que datan de 1934, que no han sido favorables para el Yemen en sus relaciones políticas con Arabia Saudita. Whitaker escribe que ... _“estos antecedentes históricos, será sorprendente si los saudíes no involucrarse en el desarrollo de los acontecimientos en Yemen. ¿Qué forma esto llevará aún está por verse, pero los saudíes probablemente saben Yemen suficientemente bien como para evitar la locura de enviar a sus propias fuerzas terrestres. Pueden participar en los ataques aéreos y, *en forma pasada, proporcionar dinero* y equipo. Incluso eso sería peligroso, sin embargo, porque sería invitar a una respuesta de Irán cuyo apoyo a los huthis hasta ahora ha sido verbal y no tangible`/I]. Los saudíes y estadounidenses esperaban que Pakistán podría ser sobornado a unirse a la coalición. Esta negativa ha venido como un revés importante para ambos. 








*La coalición y los EE.UU. probablemente no permitirán una influencia iraní en Yemen. Los EE.UU. ha desplegado nueve buques de guerra, incluyendo el portaaviones Roosevelt y el crucero de misiles guiados de Normandía junto con buques de guerra egipcios y saudíes con la intención de supervisión si los barcos iraníes podría ser el tráfico de armas a los huthis. Las tensiones marítimas podrían tener consecuencias más amplias para las relaciones entre los EE.UU. e Irán. El comandante de la quinta flota dijo a CNN que "Estamos monitoreando de cerca toda la actividad marítima en el Mar Arábigo y el Golfo de Adén." *

Estuve expuesto a Yemen en dos ocasiones - siendo ambos aceite relacionados. La primera fue cuando trabajé en un proyecto de modernización de la planta de la petrolera con sede en Calgary Nexen y luego en un diseño de ingeniería para Total E & P (Francia) las instalaciones ubicadas en el Bloque 18 Marib Governate para el suministro de gas natural a la planta de GNL Yemen situado en el puerto de Balhaf , a unos 400 kms al este de Adén y 200 kms al oeste de puerto petrolero Mukalla. Sanaa se encuentra 170 kilometros directamente al oeste de Marib (la capital del Reino de Saba en la antigüedad) se instaló hace unos tres mil años y gobernado por la reina Bilquis (Saba) de la fama el rey Salomón. Incluso hoy en día las ruinas de una gran represa (Cuenca se menciona en el libro sagrado del Islam) son visibles. 

Durante el transcurso de la fase de ingeniería estudié la geografía de Yemen y su geopolítica, la historia y la civilización que se remonta a la época de Sheba. También me hice amigo de un joven ingeniero yemení desde el área de Marib (me referiré a él simplemente como NAS) que trabajaba para el Yemen LNG Company nacional y cuya visión sobre Yemen me proporcionó la ventaja de escribir este artículo. La historia y la civilización está más allá del alcance de este artículo, el foco de lo que es el petróleo y la geopolítica. 







*La costa de Yemen se extiende unos 2.000 kilómetros de As-Saif limítrofes Arabia Saudí en el Mar Rojo hasta la frontera de Omán. Bab- al-Mandeb (la puerta de las lágrimas) es un angosto estrecho entre Yemen y Yibuti. La distancia entre los dos países en la desembocadura del Mar Rojo en sus puntos más cercanos se encuentra a unos 27 kms y 300 metros en su más profundo. Aproximadamente 3 millones de barriles de petróleo / día (MMBOPD) pasan por el estrecho. Es el pasaje más importante para los petroleros de crudo después del Estrecho de Ormuz entre Omán e Irán, desde donde alrededor del 20 MMBOPD fluyó desde el Golfo representa el 40% del petróleo crudo del petrolero negociado del mundo. *

Yemen es una de las regiones más montañosas (parte de la gama Sarawat) en la Península Arábiga occidental. Jabal an-Nabi Shuaib (montaña del Profeta Shuaib) es 3800m - la montaña más alta en Yemen y descansa al norte de la capital, Saná. El Distrito Utmah de Yemen, 50 kms de Sana'a, cuenta con algunas de las montañas más interesantes del país. En muchos aspectos se asemeja a Yemen terreno afgano. 

Entre los países del CCG, sólo Omán no es parte de la coalición árabe sunita. A diferencia wahabismo es la religión dominante en las monarquías del Golfo, de mayoría omaníes son pragmáticos, moderada, pacífica y tolerante musulmanes que siguen la escuela ibadí del Islam, que difiere tanto de chiítas y sunitas creencias. Omán ha tenido relaciones cordiales con Irán y EE.UU., y actuado como intermediario en las negociaciones mantenidas en secreto en 2011-2012 entre Washington y Teherán sobre el programa nuclear iraní. 

Irán nunca ha soplado su trompeta con respecto al poder chiíta o incurrido en actividades terroristas. *Cuando y donde los EE.UU. ha creado un vacío de poder, Irán se ha movido en crear la estabilidad mientras que Arabia Saudita, al mismo tiempo ha tratado de fomentar la inestabilidad a través de actividades terroristas.* Un ejemplo de ello es Irak. Después de que los estadounidenses se mudaron a cabo, Irán se movió en silencio en y ayudó a los iraquíes para estabilizar el gobierno, pero Arabia Saudita ha ayudado a los miembros del partido Baath de confabularse con al-Qaeda causando la muerte de cientos de miles de personas. Ahora que los estadounidenses han dejado un vacío de poder en Yemen tras Houthi toma de posesión en noviembre de 2014, los saudíes han creado el terrorismo mientras que Irán aspira a estabilizar la región. Hay poco que dudan de que Irán no admite los huthis estratégicamente, ya que estaría a su ventaja para conseguir un equilibrio en Yemen y controlar el estrecho que lleva en el mar Rojo. 

En el cierre, *la coalición debe tener cuidado para evitar la apertura de un Afganistán en Yemen que en vista de la economía del petróleo y el terreno de Yemen podría resultar en el fracaso de esta aventura.* Por otra parte la participación de Irán podría llegar a ser tan desastroso para la coalición como la participación de Israel con Hezbollah respaldado por Irán en julio de 2006 (2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) . 

*Gulam Asgar Mitha* es un jubilado ingeniero técnico de seguridad. Ha trabajado con varias compañías de petróleo y gas N. estadounidenses e internacionales. Ha trabajado en Libia, Qatar, Pakistán, Francia, Yemen y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Actualmente Gulam vive en Calgary, Canadá y disfruta de la lectura y mantenerse en sintonía con las cuestiones políticas mundiales actuales. Las opiniones expresadas son personales y no necesariamente coinciden con las de uno de la Junta Editorial. 

_


----------



## mazuste (27 Abr 2015)

A los foreros que entran al trapo del forero "wein", solo decirles que el perfil básico y único del mentado es su rusofobia total. Para que lo tengan en cuenta y no caer en discusiones bizantinas que estropean el hilo.

*
Los saudíes no logran frenar la ofensiva del Ejército y los huthis en Adén	*

En un momento en el que el Ejército yemení y los Comités Populares dominan casi enteramente las provincias de Adén y Marib, Arabia Saudí intenta retrasar o revertir la situación en la segunda ciudad de Yemen y principal puerto portuario del país.

Arabia Saudí intenta, en este sentido, expulsar al Ejército y las fuerzas de los Comités Populares de la ciudad y el área costera del Sur en el contexto de crear un área bajo el control de sus fuerzas y los grupos partidarios del fugitivo presidente saliente Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi y su gobierno, lo que parece ser consistente con las noticias que hablan de los intentos saudíes de crear un consejo militar en Adén para coordinar las acciones de los grupos pro-Hadi y preparar el retorno del fugitivo presidente saliente...
Los saudíes no logran frenar la ofensiva del Ejército y los huthis en Adén


----------



## A.B.C. (27 Abr 2015)

Yon dijo:


> *Miles de soldados de las fuerzas saudíes huyeron de las bases*
> 
> * GRACIAS POR SER EL PRIMERO EN REGRESAR A LA TEMÁTICA DE ESTE MUY IMPORTANTE ASUNTO PARA EUROPA, PUES DIFICULTA AL PLAN KALERGI*


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Abr 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Vaya ejemplo el del agua...
> 
> Si dependes de un solo proveedor te va a cobrar el producto al precio que quiera y cortar cuando quiera como ha pasado con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Perdon por contradecirte pero lo que decis es mentira, ademas de una gran tonteria. Argentina es "importador" de gas, no exportador. De hecho importa una gran cantidad desde Bolivia, que esta construyendo una planta de licuefaccion de gas para consumo domestico (en poblaciones pequeñas que no justifican un gasoducto) y para exportacion (entre otros destinos Uruguay).
Los gasoductos argentinos son para consumo propio y un poco exportacion (por contratos de la decada del 90). La expórtacion a Chile se suspendio y la propia Argentina debio importar gas licuado para suplir sus necesidades energeticas.
Construir un gasoducto desde Bolivia atravesando 3.000 km la mayoria en Argentina para alimentar un pais de 3 millones de habitantes, que ni siquiera es un gran consumidor es de una estupidez sin limites por lo que proveerlo con gas licuado es mas eficaz.
Brasil tambien importa, a traves de gasoductos, una gran cantidad desde Bolivia. Lo que sucede es que las necesidades son mayores que la capacidad de Bolivia de exportar y por eso tanto Brasil como Argentina requieren gas de otros proveedores.
Acabo de leer las advertencias, gracias y disculpas por la disgresion.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2015)

Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor · 4 h Hace 4 horas

#Yemen - #Saudi Airstrikes destroy residential building in Crater, Aden. Kills 12 civilians - @YemenPostNews 
*
#Yemen - #Saudi Ataques aéreos destruir edificio residencial en el cráter, Aden. Mata a 12 civiles -YemenPostNews







---------- Post added 27-abr-2015 at 19:36 ----------

Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor · 4 h Hace 4 horas

#Iran - #IRGC angry over #Saudi lead airstrike in #Yemen, Commander said 
#Riyadh on brink of collapse -@PressTV 
*
#Iran - #IRGC Enojado por #Saudi ataque aéreo plomo en #Yemen, dijo el comandante #Riyadh Al borde del colapso - @ PressTV


----------



## MICROLITO (27 Abr 2015)

Bombardeos saudíes golpean con fuerza posiciones huthis en Yemen.........................


----------



## Wein (27 Abr 2015)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Perdon por contradecirte pero lo que decis es mentira, ademas de una gran tonteria. Argentina es "importador" de gas, no exportador. De hecho importa una gran cantidad desde Bolivia, que esta construyendo una planta de licuefaccion de gas para consumo domestico (en poblaciones pequeñas que no justifican un gasoducto) y para exportacion (entre otros destinos Uruguay).
> Los gasoductos argentinos son para consumo propio y un poco exportacion (por contratos de la decada del 90). La expórtacion a Chile se suspendio y la propia Argentina debio importar gas licuado para suplir sus necesidades energeticas.
> Construir un gasoducto desde Bolivia atravesando 3.000 km la mayoria en Argentina para alimentar un pais de 3 millones de habitantes, que ni siquiera es un gran consumidor es de una estupidez sin limites por lo que proveerlo con gas licuado es mas eficaz.
> Brasil tambien importa, a traves de gasoductos, una gran cantidad desde Bolivia. Lo que sucede es que las necesidades son mayores que la capacidad de Bolivia de exportar y por eso tanto Brasil como Argentina requieren gas de otros proveedores.
> Acabo de leer las advertencias, gracias y disculpas por la disgresion.



Cruz del Sur pipeline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

De Bolivia lo importa Brasil,200 millones de habitantes, que también está construyendo regasificadoras porque es más barato, no Uruguay.


----------



## A.B.C. (28 Abr 2015)

MICROLITO dijo:


> Bombardeos saudíes golpean con fuerza posiciones huthis en Yemen.........................



*Evidentemente, cada uno combate con lo que tiene. Los medios aéreos son demoledores pero los territorios los conquista, realmente, la infantería. Esto lo conocen los agresores de los huties y saben que éstos están particularmente, de forma individual, más armados (tras los norteamericanos) que cualquiera de las otras poblaciones existentes. O sea, cuando conquistan algo, lo retienen si les interesa retenerlo. Habría que masacrar a toda la gente del Yemen para que se pudiera entrar en el Yemen y éso son "palabras mayores", que mundialmente se consideran, con razon "genocidio" y moverán a muchos más combatientes de diversas procedencias a acudir voluntariamente a reforzar a los huties. Sin ir más lejos, de las poblaciones chiitas de la franja occidental de Arabia Saudita, que son sistemáticamente discriminadas, pero que alberga lugares sagrados para el Islam, como La Meca y Medina (de altos ingresos religioso-turísticos para los sauditas sunitas) ¿Qué ocurriría si los sauditas bombardean estos lugares, cuando pronto sean propiedad de los huties, avanzando hacia el norte? *


----------



## mazuste (28 Abr 2015)

*
Combatientes tribales yemeníes emboscan Ejército saudí en Najran: Oficial de alto rango muerto.
*






Un grupo de combatientes tribales yemeníes penetró por la frontera con la KSA y se trasladó a la presa Najran donde emboscaron una patrulla militar saudí, matando a un oficial de alto rango y varios soldados.

Los combatientes tribales, volvieron a sus bases en la zona limítrofe de Yemen a pesar del intenso bombardeo Saudí.
http://www.almanar.com.lb/english/adetails.php?eid=208008&cid=23&fromval=1&frid=23&seccatid=31&s1=1


----------



## Ruso (28 Abr 2015)

Los mierdecillas sunitas de arabia, han degenerado tanto como los occidentales, viviendo a papo de rey con los ingresos del petróleo y los enchufes que impone Arabia Saudí a las empresas extranjeras(tienen que contratar ciudadanos saudís, estos cogen a a un par y les dan un cheque semanal con la condición de que no aparezcan por la oficina), junto los con puestos de funci y en el ejército puestos a dedo, ya tenemos la valía de la población sunita de Arabia.

Mientras los chiitas apenas han disfrutado esos privilegios, y los de Yemen han seguido llevando la dura vida ancestral en sus tierras. No hay comparación sobre quien le echará más huevos, y esta vez los soldados usanos están quemados y ninguno querrá luchar por los saudís.


----------



## vil. (28 Abr 2015)

GOLDGOD dijo:


> Muy buen post!!!
> 
> Es muy sorprendente que aún hoy, sea tan dificil de enteder para algunos que Rusia e Iran son socios y lo que mas les interesa es controlar entre ambos el mayor % del mercado posible, pactar precios y cuotas de mercado y forrarse.
> 
> ...



El problema es que es su gas... y lo tienen en cantidades ingentes... lo que provoca que tengas SI ó SI que negociar con ellos... o robárselo...

El problema aquí es la competitividad de las economías occidentales frente a las orientales... tanto Irán como Rusia lo saben y se pueden permitir el manejar dicha necesidad...

¿La solución?... pues es bien clara... NEGOCIAR...

El problema: EL TIO SAM...

El Tio Sam en este asunto nada pinta y tanto Irán como Rusia (con toda la razón del mundo) lo quieren fuera de este negocio... pero este asunto es realmente muy importante y definitorio... si EE.UU. queda fuera, su posición en el orden mundial se reajustará... pero antes de reajustarse deberá sufrir una convulsión interna y eso... para eso mucho me temo que no están muy bien preparados...

Por cierto de ese reajuste quienes mejor iban a salir eran los ciudadanos americanos... con mucho... eso sí, también con otra cultura y otra forma de enfrontar el mundo... quienes peor, aparte de sus financieros, ese inmenso e insostenible ejército y toda su maquinaria o industrias; por supuesto y no menos muchas megacorporaciones que no tendrían el paraguas que supone el poder del Tio Sam...

En fin...


----------



## jgrr (28 Abr 2015)

Irán toma una nave estadounidense con 34 tripulantes



Irán ha trasladado una nave carguero estadounidense con 34 tripulantes hasta el puerto de Bandar Abbas en la costa sur de Irán, informa el canal de noticias Al Arabiya.

Medios: IrÃ¡n toma una nave estadounidense con 34 tripulantes - RT


----------



## MICROLITO (28 Abr 2015)

Iran has fired at a U.S. cargo ship and has directed it to Bandar Abbas port on the southern coast of Iran, Al Arabiya News Channel has reported on Tuesday.

Up to 34 American sailors are believed to be onboard the ship, Al Arabiya reported. 

(developing story)

Last Update: Tuesday, 28 April 2015 KSA 17:32 - GMT 14:32


Al Arabiya añade que Irán disparó contra la nave de carga de Estados Unidos antes escoring ella, un movimiento que sin duda dará lugar a una escalada rápida y violenta en el golfo:

????? ???? ????? ??? ????? ??? ??????? ??????? ??? ????? ???? ???? # ??????? _ ????

- ??????? ???? (AlArabiya_Brk) 28 de abril 2015

Farsnews de Irán confirma el informe Arabiya, afirmando que "un barco de carga de Estados Unidos con 34 tripulantes fue detenido y capturado por buques de guerra de la Armada iraní el martes. La Armada iraní ha confiscado el buque comercio americano con toda su tripulación 34 por invadir las aguas territoriales de Irán en la Golfo Pérsico


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...cargo-ship-34-people-board-al-arabiya-reports


----------



## jgrr (28 Abr 2015)

TV: Armada iraní abrió fuego frente a la detención del buque de carga de EE.UU.

Armada iraní para abrir fuego antes de la detención AMERICAN BUQUE DE CARGA - TV

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/world/20150428/1061437020.html#ixzz3YcD38tsO


----------



## Marchamaliano (28 Abr 2015)

MICROLITO dijo:


> Iran has fired at a U.S. cargo ship and has directed it to Bandar Abbas port on the southern coast of Iran, Al Arabiya News Channel has reported on Tuesday.
> 
> Up to 34 American sailors are believed to be onboard the ship, Al Arabiya reported.
> 
> ...



¿Se puede saber que llevaba el barquito? Por ir atando cabos.


----------



## MICROLITO (28 Abr 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber que llevaba el barquito? Por ir atando cabos.



Es un buque de "comercio" Yanky en aguas que no pinta nada -o si:: , sin olvidar que Al Arabiya es un medio saudí habrá que esperar a las declaraciones persas más fiables

en ese buque entra de too por el tamaño hasta un torpedo persa si es que quieren comenzar la partida :vomito:





http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Middle-East/2015/Apr-28/296074-iranian-force-seizes-us-cargo-ship-directs-it-to-iranian-port-al-arabiya.ashx


----------



## Mabuse (28 Abr 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber que llevaba el barquito? Por ir atando cabos.



Un cargamento de Libertad empaquetado en enormes containers de Democracia. ¿Qué otra cosa podría ser?


----------



## MICROLITO (28 Abr 2015)

Iran dice que es un allanamiento de aguas territoriales

Farsnews


Osea piratas usanos buscando bronca ó igual se están haciendo amigos para terminar las negociaciones nucelares .
IRONIC off


----------



## Mabuse (28 Abr 2015)

MICROLITO dijo:


> Es un buque de "comercio" Yanky en aguas que no pinta nada -o si:: , sin olvidar que Al Arabiya es un medio saudí habrá que esperar a las declaraciones persas más fiables
> 
> en ese buque entra de too por el tamaño hasta un torpedo persa si es que quieren comenzar la partida :vomito:
> 
> ...



http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/index/search/all/page:6/keyword:olive/search_type:1

No encuentro ningún carguero con "Olive" en el nombre que ande por esa zona ¿Esa foto de donde es?


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Abr 2015)

Abri hilo en el principal.
Esto me parece muy importante.
Veremos que noticias nos van llegando.
(Asi no lo mezclamos con lo de Yemen), aunque seguramente esta directamente relacionado.


----------



## MICROLITO (28 Abr 2015)

Mabuse dijo:


> Search results for *olive* - AIS Marine Traffic
> 
> No encuentro ningún carguero con "Olive" en el nombre que ande por esa zona ¿Esa foto de donde es?



La que gusta poner a la press anglo en el Dailystar 


:bla: 
*Funcionarios estadounidenses han negado informes de prensa de que un buque de carga de Estados Unidos había sido incautadas por la Armada iraní*.

US denies Iran ship seizure report - BBC News

*Sin embargo, un portavoz del Pentágono dijo que un barco con bandera de Islas Marshall había sido abordado por la marina iraní.*

Por lo visto éste es el buque 

Buque llamado MAERSK TIGRIS, container ship Actualmente navegando bajo bandera Marshall Islands. No hay datos sobre el año de construcción.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2015)

Press TV @PressTV  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Airport Manager: Saudi airstrikes continue hitting Sana’a International Airport
#Yemen
*
Airport Manage: ataques aéreos saudíes continúan golpeando el aeropuerto internacional de Saná #Yemen

**
 Press TV @PressTV · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Plane carrying Iranian medical aid to #Yemen forced to return by Saudi airstrikes 
*
Avión que transportaba ayuda médica iraní para #yemen obligado a regresar por ataques aéreos saudíes

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 18:17 ----------

 Press TV @PressTV  · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Riyadh deserves harsh punishment over #Yemen war: Iran cmdr 
*
Riad merece castigo severo sobre la guerra #Yemen: Irán cmdr
PressTV-â€˜Al Saud deserves severe punishmentâ€™ 








*Un funcionario militar iraní dice que el régimen de Al Saud se merece un "castigo severo" para atacar a la vecina Yemen con ataques mortales.*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
28/04/2015

El martes, el jefe del Estado Mayor de la Fuerza Armada iraní, el general de división Hassan Firouzabadi estrelló Riad para perpetrar delitos graves contra la nación yemení oprimidos, haciendo hincapié en que Arabia Saudita "merece un castigo severo" por su agresión militar.

Él censuró además los Estados Unidos, las Naciones Unidas y Gran Bretaña por apoyar al régimen saudí en su campaña militar contra el Yemen.

_"Desafortunadamente, el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, los EE.UU. y el Reino Unido han violado flagrantemente los derechos legales de pueblo yemení"_ mediante el apoyo a Arabia Saudita en masacrar civiles yemeníes y arrasar ciudades del país para el suelo, agregó el comandante iraní de alto rango. ​Se refirió además a interceptación de Arabia Saudita de aviones que transportan ayuda humanitaria a los civiles inocentes en el Yemen, diciendo tal movimiento necesita una "respuesta proporcionada."

Hizo hincapié en que Arabia Saudita no tiene ninguna justificación para los numerosos crímenes que ha cometido contra el pueblo de Yemen, golpeando algunos gobiernos regionales y las organizaciones internacionales para tomar partido con los opresores.

El lunes, el comandante de la Guardia de la Revolución Islámica (IRGC) mayor general Mohammad Ali Jafari arremetió contra la agresión contra Arabia Yemen, diciendo Riad está al borde del colapso.

_"Hoy, Arabia Saudita está descaradamente y odiosamente bombardeando y masacrando a una nación, que busca la negación del sistema hegemónico", _dijo el jefe del CGRI.

Arabia Saudí lanzó su campaña aérea contra Yemen el 26 de marzo - sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas - en un intento de socavar el movimiento Houthi Ansarullah y para restaurar la energía a prófugo ex presidente del país, Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, un firme aliado de Riad.

La campaña aérea comenzó en medio de las ganancias de los comités populares de Yemen, apoyados por combatientes Ansarullah, contra al-Qaeda. 

El 21 de abril, Riad anunció el fin de la primera fase de su operación militar, que ha dejado más de 1.000 muertos hasta ahora, pero los ataques aéreos han continuado con bombarderos saudíes dirigidos a diferentes áreas en todo el país en una nueva fase.


----------



## ccartech (28 Abr 2015)

Irán captura un carguero y EE.UU. envía un portaaviones

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 15:10 ----------

crece la tension iran advierte a portaaviones de eeuu que no vuelva a entrar en el golfo

http://www.rioja24.com.ar/2012/01/04/crece-la-tension-iran-advierte-a-portaaviones-de-ee-uu-que-no-vuelva-a-entrar-en-el-golfo/


----------



## A.B.C. (28 Abr 2015)

*Rebeldes hutíes se apoderan de tanques y vehículos blindados saudíes

Un grupo de combatientes hutíes desplegados en la frontera entre Yemen y Arabia Saudita ataca posiciones de las tropas saudíes. 
Durante la operación militar los hutíes incautaron varios tanques y otros vehículos blindados pertenecientes a Arabia Saudita, según informa SalamNews citando a la agencia Al-Alam.
El Ejército saudí inició los bombardeos contra los rebeldes yemeníes el pasado miércoles, y desde entonces han trasladado a las fronteras con Yemen fuerza adicional. Durante dos días han destruido varios aeropuertos y en la capital, Saná, han atacado complejos residenciales, matando a decenas de civiles y dejando cientos de heridos. 
En respuesta a la petición del presidente yemení, Abd Rabbuh Mansur al Hadi, una coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita ha lanzado una ofensiva militar contra los rebeldes hutíes en Yemen. En la ofensiva, Riad ha bombardeado posiciones de los rebeldes chiitas. 
29-IV-2015*

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 20:20 ----------

*Soldados saudíes huyen en masa de sus bases para no combatir en Yemen

Casi 4.000 soldados saudíes han desertado de sus bases fronterizas en previsión de la orden de su gobierno de proceder con la invasión militar terrestre en Yemen, informaron este domingo fuentes diplomáticas locales.
"Los datos de inteligencia recogidos por las agencias de inteligencia occidentales demuestran que las fuerzas militares saudíes han huido de sus bases militares, centros y puestos de control fronterizos con Yemen por grupos", según el portal informativo iraquí en idioma árabe Nahrain Net
Fuentes europeas aseguraron que el éxodo masivo de integrantes del Ejército saudí ha obligado a Riad a declarar el alto el fuego e impedido un ataque terrestre contra Yemen.

Los expertos europeos estiman que el Ejército saudí carece de la moral necesaria para lanzar una invasión terrestre a Yemen, lo cual sería equivalente a un suicidio para Arabia Saudita. *

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 20:26 ----------

*La imposibilidad de victoria militar de Arabia Saudita 

Los huties, sin proponérselo, son una BENDICIÓN para los europeos. El Plan Kalergi (editado en 1923-1925) y benefactor abiertamente de los judíos (en su rama racial kazar, asquenazin y políticamente sionista, creadora del estado de Israel) dice que para dominar al mundo, es preciso aniquilar, por mestizaje masivo a las poblaciones blancas (exceptuando a la suya), de todo el mundo. Arabia Saudita financia la invasión de musulmanes sunitas a Europa, buscando un recambio poblacional. Corrompe a los partidos políticos memocráticos (con m) europeos para que faciliten con leyes "humanitarias" la invasión, a las ONGs (laicas y religiosas), fleta barcos mercantes para embarcar cientos de personas (por éso esas cifras de centenares de ahogados) que se trasbordan a pateras en el pequeño viaje final hasta las costas europeas, financian lugares (centros de acogida), facilidades de aparente inserción (paralelamente a construcción de mezquitas, carnicerias "halal" y entornos islámicos sunies), ayudas sociales, sanitarias y de todo tipo a los inmigrantes, fomentando su natalidad (con el paralelo ataque, contra las familias europeas, al retirárselas a éstas, para que carezcan de ellas, y así no se procreen). Paralelamente, se promueve un tremendo caos sexosentimental (familias desestructuradas, fomento de la homosexualidad, abortos, etc., etc) POR ELLO, SI DESAPARECE ARABIA SAUDITA, DESAPARECE TODO EL DINERO QUE ES EMPLEADO POR EL PLAN KALERGI PARA LOGRAR SU REAL Y GENOCIDA PROPÓSITO.*


----------



## jerjes (28 Abr 2015)

Hay q reconocer q al corrupto Hadi no le ha ido mejor q al tambien corrupto Saleh,eso es porque los dos estan controlados por los gobiernos occidentales y sus corporaciones y los saudies.

Los huthies grupo chiita de 100.000 musulmanes del norte de Yemen encabezaron junto a sujefe Hussein Badreddin al Houthi una rebelion en el 2004 contra Saleh el protegido de EE.UU. Desde entonces los huties y sus partidarios han hecho campaña y luchado por la eliminacion de la administracion al estilo Quisling en Yemen y en la primavera del 2011 ya habian creado un estado independiente en el norte.

En agosto pasado los huties se manifestaron por la subida de los combustibles en un pais q es rico en petroleo. Durante las protestas hubo lucha entre las fuerzas del corrupto gobierno y los mercenarios de al Qaeda (q lo son de Arabia Saudi aunque no sus creadores q fueron como no EE.UU) haciendose pasar por los terroristas mas buscados del mundo y luego los vemos junto a los del EI o ISIS o Daesh en amigable compadreo con el esperpentico McCain.

Los huties tomaron el control de Saná y obligaron al primer ministro a dimitir.Hadi ofreció a los huties y al Congreso General del Pueblo (partido politico yemeni q promueve el nacionalismo panarabe) un acuerdo para compartir el poder pero ambos lo rechazaron

En enero los huties ya se habian apoderado del poder presidencial lo q obligó a Hadi a huir a Adén.,Los huties ante el vacio de poder tomaron el control del gobierno disolviendo el Parlamento y declararon a su Comite revolucionario como la autoridad q actue en el Yemen.

Hadi disfrazado de mujer huyo a refugiarse con los sauditas. Durante todo este tiempo los defensores de las corporaciones occidentales y destructores de la libertad y la democracia en todas las partes (al Qaeda, ISIS o EI etc etc) q habian declarado la guerra a los huties bombardeando mezquitas shiitas en Saná q estaban repletas de huties hasta los topes. Murieron 142 personas y al menos hubo 350 heridos.

Es lo de siempre cuando el eje EE.UU, Israel y Arabia saudi no pueden luchar abiertamente usan a sus delegados q "tambien son enemigos declarados de occidente" para hacer los trabajos sucios por ellos. La ventaja q tiene esta manida tactica del trio es q entonces puede justificar el bombardeo a su verdadero enemigo los rebeldes huties - y a toda persona del Yemen q ame la libertad - con el pretexto de librar una guerra " contra el terror".!Facil!.Lo estan haciendo en este momento en Libia, con los mismos al Qaeda etc.

El portavoz houti,acusó al presidente fugado Haidi de armar a al Qaeda en el este del pais, con el fin de crear una nueva crisis de seguridad. En su discurso televisado el lider Houti Abdul Malik acusó a EE.UU e Israel de apoyar los ataques en la mezquitas y de paso culpo tambien a los corruptos Estados Arabes regionales de financiar a grupos terroristas q operan dentro del Yemen.

La prensa occidental sigue croando reportando todo esto y haciendo referencias repetidas (para eso les pagan) a alQaeda en Yemen y los " temores q inicien ataques contra occidente". Obviamente esto es pura mierda sin adulterar diseñada para justificar los criminales ataques de Arabia Saudi apoyado claro esta, por EE.UU.

Lo evidente es q se trata de un ataque de EE.UU al Yemen por poder. Ya se ha visto dos buques de guerra de EE.UU en el Golfo de Adén estan " listos para responder en Yemen". Con el apoyo logistico de EE.UU y una celula de planificacion co Arabia saudi. El tio Sam puede enviar los misiles de crucero tomahawk cargados de libertad y democracia, para sacar a esos rebeldes q luchan por....la libertad y democracia pero no la q debe ser.

En fin si bombardear a los hutis no funciona, EE.UU tiene en mente otro proyecto de secesion en el sur del Yemen, crear una buena Revolucion popular en eso son expertos ya lo vimos en Ucrania, respaldada por EE.UU, sino al tiempo.

Todas las podridas monarquias arabes del Golfo, como las potencias occidentales estan mas q decididas a agarrarse al sur del Yemen tan importante estrategicamente y dejar a los hutis en una pequeña zona del norte con cierto nivel de independencia. El sur por supuesto separado, q permaneceria bajo control exclusivo de occidente. Asi q tenemos 10 estados arabes todos ellos ejecutando un papel importante en este juego de la Democracia en Oriente Medio, los saudies van a enviar 150.000 tropas a Yemen, Egipto mas q feliz de unirse a sus compinches,Iran está apoyando a los huties,hay buquea de guerra estacionados en el Yemen,Rusia e Iran exigen el cese de los bombardeos y todo esto sucede en q " un acuerdo nuclear " de EE.UU con Iran supuestamente está a punto de salir a flote mientras Israel babea por bombardear a Iran, ¿Podria ser esta la chispa q encienda el fuego en el q Occidente ha convertido deliberadamente al Medio Oriente?.


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2015)

Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews  · 2 h hace 2 horas

DESTROYED... "Saeeda Airways" commercial airliner hit by #Saudi strike in Sanaa Airport. #Yemen #اليمن 
*
DESTRUIDO ... "Saeeda Airways" avión comercial afectada por ataque #Saudi en Sanaa Airport. #Yemen # 







---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 21:06 ----------

 Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 5 h Hace 5 horas

SANAA street clashes to come....
100's of Hadi fighters quietly recruited to fight Houthis in #Yemen capital. #اليمن 
*
Enfrentamientos callejeros SANAA por venir ....
100 de los combatientes Hadi silenciosamente reclutados para luchar en la capital huzíes #Yemen. #


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (29 Abr 2015)

> En agosto pasado los huties se manifestaron por la subida de los combustibles en un pais q es rico en petroleo



Era, ya pasó su peak oil. De hecho la bajada de los casi únicos ingresos fiscales que suponía y la falta de migajas de la tarta para cada vez más gente son una de las principales causas del conflicto.

En un post anterior puse los datos.


----------



## A.B.C. (29 Abr 2015)

*¿Por qué la intervención en Yemen es una mala idea? 

La intervención internacional en el conflicto de Yemen liderada por Arabia Saudita fue una idea mala, según opinan expertos, de las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses. 
Michael Horton, un experto en Yemen cercano a varios oficiales del Mando de Operaciones Especiales de EE.UU. (SOCOM) contó a 'Infowars' que se sintió "confuso" al conocer sobre la intervención.
Señaló que muchos en SOCOM*"apoyan a los hutíes por ser estos últimos exitosos en expulsar a Al Qaeda*y ahora al Estado Islámico*de una cantidad de provincias", algo que centenares de drones estadounidenses ni múltiples asesores militares no han logrado hacer.
Desmintió como "absurdas" las declaraciones de varios republicanos e Israel de que los hutíes presuntamente son apoyados por Irán.
"Los hutíes no necesitan armas iraníes. Tienen las suyas y de sobra. Ni necesitan entrenamiento militar, ya que han luchado contra Al Qaeda*desde al menos 2012, y han tenido éxito.*¿Por qué combatir a un movimiento que combate a Al Qaeda?", se preguntó.
El experto cree que los sauditas podrían atollarse en el conflicto de Yemen y puso en tela de juicio la efectividad de sus oficiales, por ser poco probados, y la lealtad de sus soldados, reclutados en los círculos más bajos de la sociedad, si la situación empeora.*


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2015)

Algo se mueve en la dinastía saudita,  *Rey ha cambiado de heredero*  y eso, huele a "golpe en la Corte".

Hasta ver por donde van los tiros, algo ocurre en la cúpula de Arabia Saudita. El hermano del rey, el príncipe Mukrin ha sido destituido de su cargo de primer viceprimer ministro y privado del título de heredero al trono. En su lugar, se coloca el que fuera tercer hombre al trono, príncipe Mohammed bin Nayef, hijo del ex príncipe heredero Nayef bin Abdul Aziz.

Así mismo, parece que también, el canciller Saud bin Faisal, ha salido del cuadro sustituido por por un ex embajador saudita en los EE.UU. Adel al-Dzhubeyr. Que es bastante próximo a los neocons USAnos.

Hasta ahora, según los que entienden, se podía decir con certeza que había un cierto equilibrio entre los principales clanes de la dinastía. Cuestión que parece ha cambiado, tornándose un cambio profundo favorable al clan Sudairy (al que pertenece al actual rey y el ahora príncipe heredero) marginando peligrosamente al segundo clan de los Sunayyan, del que, uno de los líderes que son los Saud bin Faisal.

Es factible que esas decisiones sean de presión externa (USA). Tal vez, en los planes de la administración estadounidense esté su intención de desintegrar Arabia Saudita antes de que se vuelvan peligrosos, ante la nueva planificación regional. Que sabe nadie...El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2015)

Suicide Mission: Why a War With Iran Will End in Another Defeat for the U.S. Military Machine | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization








*Misión Suicidio: ¿Por qué una guerra con Irán terminará en una nueva derrota para la máquina militar de EE.UU.?*





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
28/04/2015
By Timothy Alexander Guzman
Silent Crow News 


_En Hardball con Chris Matthews, un programa de medios de comunicación de Estados Unidos entrevistó el presidente Barack Obama y le preguntó acerca de la decisión de Rusia en el levantamiento de la prohibición de la venta de sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea S-300 a Irán. Según el Jerusalem Post, Obama dijo que "Nuestro presupuesto de defensa está en algún lugar un poco menos de $600 mil millones. El suyo es un poco más de $17 mil millones. Incluso si tienen algunos sistemas de defensa aérea, si tuviéramos que, podríamos penetrar en ellos." Obama declara que el ejército estadounidense podría penetrar las defensas de Irán, ignorando el hecho de que las fuerzas iraníes responderían de manera decisiva a un ataque de ese tipo. El ejército estadounidense no estaría solo en su cruzada contra Irán. Israel y Arabia Saudita también se unirían a su misión suicida. Vamos a hablar de hechos relacionados con Irán y cómo iba a defender su territorio contra una fuerza invasora. _

En primer lugar, Irán es al menos tres veces la población de Irak era antes de la invasión de Estados Unidos en 2003, que se produjeron al menos 1,4 millones de muertes iraquíes. Irán es dos veces el tamaño de la Ucrania. Existen diversas estimaciones que el ejército estadounidense necesitaría por lo menos 2 millones de soldados en el terreno para contener a Irán que no tiene. Drones y misiles balísticos de la tecnología de los militares junto con su Fuerza Aérea no se parecería mucho a dominar el espacio aéreo iraní, porque van a utilizar sus sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea S-300 que van a recibir de Rusia. Rusia decidió recientemente levantar su prohibición de entregar el sistema de defensa de misiles a Irán que puede repeler cualquier ataque aéreo, aunque los militares iraníes ya tiene sus propios sistemas de defensa. Irán también tiene el misil balístico antibuque Khalij-e Fars (ASBM). El ASBM es un componente de sus capacidades defensivas que a menudo se llama el "carrier-asesino," un sólido-combustible, supersónico Anti-Nave de Misiles Balísticos con un intervalo de aproximadamente 300 km o 186 millas que lleva una ojiva 1.400 libras que puede hundirse EEUU portadores navales. Algo qu el personal estadounidense navales deben temer. 

Una guerra contra Irán sería encender un conflicto regional que dirigirse específicamente a todas las bases de Estados Unidos y su personal militar con las milicias chiítas que conducen la carga a partir de Irak. La Embajada de Estados Unidos en Bagdad sería dirigido independientemente de enorme cantidad de dinero de Washington gastó (más de $750 millones, de acuerdo con diversas estimaciones) para fortalecerlo. Las tropas estadounidenses que permanecen en Afganistán también serían blanco de los aliados de Irán en el país. Según un informe de 2012 por la noticia RT: 

El general Hajizadeh explica en un comunicado esta semana que el continuo apoyo de Israel de Estados Unidos es suficiente para asociarlos con cualquier ataque libró contra Irán, incluso si los EE.UU. ha condenado oficialmente ningún plan para poner las botas en el suelo para desmantelar el programa nuclear rumoreado. 

_"Por esta razón, vamos a entrar en una confrontación con ambas partes y sin duda en guerra con las bases estadounidenses debe romper una guerra"_, dice Hajizadeh, según un post en la televisión estatal iraní Al-Alam. Hajizadeh añade que entre las instalaciones estadounidenses que se dirigen son estructuras en Bahrein, Qatar y Afganistán. _"No habrá ningún país neutral en la región"_, dice Hajizadeh. _"Para nosotros, estas bases son iguales a suelo estadounidense." _

Durante un ataque de Estados Unidos contra Irán, Israel sería más probable pasar objetivos de Hezbolá que provocan una reacción que encenderá otra guerra. Las fuerzas de Hezbolá son muy capaces de operar los sistemas de misiles no guiados y dirigidos desde el sur de Líbano. El número total de misiles y cohetes que están en el arsenal de Hezbollah es de entre 40.000 y 110.000 según diversas fuentes. Tienen cohetes Katyusha de corto alcance operados por las Fuerzas Especiales de Hezbolá lanzan equipos que se utilizó en 2006 la guerra del Líbano. Cohetes Katyusha tienen un 30 kilometros o un rango 19 millas, que es capaz de entregar al menos 60 libras de cabezas nucleares a la derecha en el territorio israelí. Hezbollah también tiene un número de misiles que pueden alcanzar profundamente en territorio israelí. Siria se quedaría en estado de alerta a medida que continúa la batalla los EE.UU., rebeldes respaldados israelíes y saudíes y otros grupos terroristas, incluyendo ISIS que están tratando de derrocar al presidente Bashar al-Assad. 

*Una guerra con Irán llevaría a la quiebra de los Estados Unidos que llevó a su depresión más grande *
Rusia sentarse por un corto tiempo y listos sus fuerzas como la OTAN se vuelve más agresiva en sus fronteras con sus juegos de guerra. Al mismo tiempo, Putin está estrategias economía de Rusia con sus socios mediante el uso de las sanciones impuestas por Occidente por alejarse del sistema financiero estadounidense. Se estima que la guerra de Estados Unidos en Irak cuesta más de $3 billones, con más de 4.400 muertes y más de 33.000 personal militar herido. Una guerra contra Irán sería al menos el triple de los costos dado el tamaño y sus capacidades de defensa con una fuerza militar de al menos 1,5 millones de personal. El costo sería de $10 billón que habría de ser prestado y, a la larga llevaría a la quiebra del territorio continental estadounidense que lleva a una gran depresión. La deuda total de Estados Unidos alcanzaría 30000000000000 dólares. Los halcones de la guerra y sus compinches en el Complejo Militar-Industrial se beneficiarían de la clase media como los americanos y las pequeñas empresas pagarían el precio más alto de una crisis económica que será mucho peor que la crisis financiera de 2008. Los EE.UU. finalmente se incumpla sus obligaciones de deuda. ¿Qué sería de Washington hacer después de que por defecto, piden al mundo a prestar algo de dinero? 

*¿Cómo reaccionarían los ciudadanos de Irán a un ataque de los EE.UU. y sus aliados?* 
En 1980, Saddam Hussein invadió Irán con apoyo de Estados Unidos. ¿Cuál fue el resultado? Los EE.UU. y Saddam Hussein pensamos que Irán era débil debido al caos que siguió a la revolución de 1979, que estaba equivocado. Después de unas semanas de la invasión de Irak, había más de 100.000 voluntarios por tierra a la región Khuzistán con el fin de luchar contra las fuerzas iraquíes. La invasión de Irán hizo más fuerte. Las personas se unirán; que fué demostrado en la década de 1980 a pesar de su agitación política. Lo que hace Washington piensan que pueden ganar esta guerra, incluso con Israel y el apoyo de Arabia Saudita?









*Conclusión: los EE.UU. Militar perderían de nuevo *
Los EE.UU. a perder de nuevo, al igual que lo hicieron en Vietnam, Afganistán e Irak. Puede agregar varias guerras los EE.UU. luchado que terminó en una Corea del Norte “compañero de rancho incluiso” y las guerras del Seminole de la Florida (la guerra segunda más larga en la historia americana después de Afganistán). Usted puede agregar a Irán a la lista de vencedores. Pero el mayor perdedor en toda esta locura instigada por Washington DC y sus tontos útiles son los ciudadanos árabes israelíes y estadounidenses, saudíes que pagan sus impuestos. Obama cree que el gasto de $600 mil millones en la defensa aseguraría una victoria sobre Irán, pero no importa, porque el pueblo iraní encontrarían una manera de ganar contra el agresor extranjero. 

El imperio estadounidense está en declive, junto con su personal militar desmoralizados que se utilizan como peones en las guerras con fines de lucro y el control geopolítico de las naciones soberanas. Al mismo tiempo, los políticos en Washington DC y sus compinches corporativos y bancarios continúan celebrando sus ganancias récord por fumar puros y beber Johnnie Walker Blue Label whisky mientras que la economía de Estados Unidos se encamina hacia un colapso. Esa es la realidad. Y esa realidad se hundirá en, si una guerra con Irán comienza. Con suerte, la paz prevalecerá al final, pero los halcones de la guerra en Washington se detendrá ante nada por el poder y el control sobre todo el planeta, incluso si esto significa poner a sus hombres y mujeres militares en peligro al igual que lo hicieron en sus guerras pasadas de agresión .


----------



## A.B.C. (29 Abr 2015)

*JUSA debe mucho dinero a Arabia Saudita. Les interesa desaparezca y si es posible tomar la zona de mayoria chiita y rica en pozos. Pero están los chiies y tendrán apoyo.*


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Ali Hashem علي هاشم @alihashem_tv  · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Something interesting about #Saudi new crown prince Mohammed Bin Nayef, he only have 2 daughters, no sons, no future threat on the Salmans
*
Algo interesante de #Saudi nuevo príncipe heredero Mohammed Bin Nayef, que sólo tiene 2 hijas, ni hijos, ni futuro de amenaza para los "Salmans"


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Abr 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
> Ali Hashem علي هاشم @alihashem_tv  · 2 h Hace 2 horas
> 
> Something interesting about #Saudi new crown prince Mohammed Bin Nayef, he only have 2 daughters, no sons, no future threat on the Salmans
> ...



Seguramente era parte del reparto de poder. Alguna otra rama de la familia debe de tener preparado al sucesor del sucesor.


----------



## A.B.C. (30 Abr 2015)

*Los vuelos humanitarios que tenían previsto llegar a Yemen han quedado interrumpidos después de que aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia Saudita bombardearan este martes una pista de aterrizaje en Saná. 
Los aviones de la coalición árabe liderada por Arabia Saudita bombardearon este martes por la tarde el aeropuerto de Saná para evitar que un avión iraní aterrizara en la capital yemení, dijo un portavoz de la coalición, el general Ahmed Asseri, citado por 'The Guardian'.*
Asseri dijo que el vuelo no había sido coordinado con las autoridades de la coalición y que el piloto había ignorado la advertencia de dar marcha atrás. El bombardeo de la pista hizo imposible el suministro de fármacos y alimentación a un país que se encuentra al borde de la catástrofe humanitaria.* 

La agencia de noticias iraní IRNA*informó que el avión pertenecía a la Media Luna Roja, vinculada con la Cruz Roja Internacional, y que transportaban fármacos y ayuda humanitaria. Los aviones sauditas trataron de obligarle a dar marcha atrás pero los pilotos ignoraron estas advertencias "ilegales". 

El*24 de abril dos aviones iraníes que transportaban junto con cargamento humanitario a varios*ciudadanos yemeníes heridos que habían sido*tratados en Irán tuvieron que dar media vuelta debido a que aviones militares sauditas se les acercaron y les impidieron*aterrizar en Saná. *


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Seguramente era parte del reparto de poder. Alguna otra rama de la familia debe de tener preparado al sucesor del sucesor.



_Es el propio Rey, está preparando la sucesión para su hijo._


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2015)

Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 5 h Hace 5 horas

2 Iranian destroyers reached the Bab el-Mandeb strait off the coast of #Yemen to patrol it, meanwhile US ships left the area.
*
2 destructores iraníes llegaron al estrecho de Bab el Mandeb, en la costa de #Yemen para patrullar que, mientras tanto barcos estadounidenses abandonaron la zona.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2015 at 18:55 ----------

 Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 3 h Hace 3 horas

In Feb-Mar 2015 Saudi Arabia burned $36bn out of its foreign reserves (5% of total). In comparison, Russia spent $30bn in the same period.
*
En febrero-marzo 2015 Arabia Saudita quemó $ 36bn de sus reservas de divisas (5% del total). En comparación, Rusia gastó $ 30 mil millones en el mismo período.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2015 at 19:33 ----------

 Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor  · 6 h Hace 6 horas

#Yemen - #Saudi drooped weapons in #Taiz city seized by #Hothi's - Report 
*
#Yemen - #Saudi Dejó caer las armas en la ciudad #Taiz incautados por # Hothi de - Reportar







---------- Post added 30-abr-2015 at 19:35 ----------

 Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Yemen - Residential areas in #Saada evacuated, after hit 6 more times today,9 killed. - Yemen Post 
*
#Yemen - Zonas residenciales en #Saada evacuadas, tras golpear 6 más los tiempos de hoy, 9 muertos. - Yemen Post


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Abr 2015)

Spoiler






Harman dijo:


> Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 5 h Hace 5 horas
> 
> 2 Iranian destroyers reached the Bab el-Mandeb strait off the coast of #Yemen to patrol it, meanwhile US ships left the area.
> *
> ...






Bueno bueno, al final los mercenarios salen más caros que los voluntarios de Novorusia.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Abr 2015)

Parece que el enfrentamiento en tierra comienza.



Decenas de muertos en choques entre tropas saudíes y hutíes 



Decenas de personas, entre ellas tres soldados, murieron en enfrentamientos entre fuerzas terrestres del Ejército saudí y milicianos hutíes en la frontera de la provincia de Nayrán, en el sur del país.


EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español


----------



## jerjes (1 May 2015)

La estrategia del Pentagono parece ser consiste aunque parezca raro, crear una OTAN arabe, para asi retirar sus propias tropas del Medio Oriente y del norte de Africa y así reposicionarlas en el Lejano Oriente llamado "pivote contra China".

El Pentagono planea q los paises del Golfo y Jordania constituyan esa "Fuerza Arabe de Defensa Comun" q estaria, como no, bajo las ordenes del Estado nazi de Israel.

Ya en noviembre del 2003 el entonces presidente de Israel,hizo una intervencion ante el Consejo de Seguridad del Golfo reunido en Abu Dabi y con los representantes de la Liga Arabe.Simon Peres hizo resaltar la necesidad de crear un pacto militar contra la malvada Iran y fue largamente aplaudido por estos personajillos del Golfo.

Arabia Saudi corrio a crear la "Fuerza Arabe de Defensa" aumentando su presupuesto militar en 13.000 millones dolares, es decir un 17% mas de armamento.Riad está intentado unir el mayor numero de paises posible para unirlos a ese proyecto. Ya ha logrado la participacion de Egipto.

La explicacion oficial a todos estos manejos, es la lucha contra "el terrorismo",q ella misma fomenta,financia y entrena para enviarselo a Siria y ahora al Yemen.En realidad sus pretensiones son muy claras satisfacer sus ambiciones sobre el Yemen.La guerra contra los huties- guerra cuya necesidad nadie entiende - tiene así el papel de un ejercicio militar a escala real de la Coalicion de los Podridos,sin q nadie compadezca el mas de un millar de muertos y los 3000 heridos, q han dejado los bombardeos sobre el Yemen.

Segun Stranford el estado mayor de esta operacio "Tormenta Decisiva", está en Somaliland. Este pais tan poco conocido se declaro independiente en 1960 y fué incorporado a Somalia poco despues como resultado del consabido golpe de Estado. Volvio a independizarse en 1991 y volvia a ser integrado a Somalia en 1994, ya se q la cosa parece una broma pero es cierta.Siguiendo con este pais se proclamo independiente en 2002.Estudiar geografia hoy en dia es para volver a uno loco.

Las dos primeras veces Israel reconocio el Estado Independiente, esta ultima vez nadie lo ha reconocido, no es de extrañar. Pero los nazis israelies q no dan puntada sin hilo lo han convertido en una base israeli desde el 2010 q garantiza el estrecho de Bab el Mandeb. De las garras sionistas ya no es probable q se escape.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 2 h Hace 2 horas

BREAKING: #US drone reportedly downed in #Saada #Yemen #OpRestoringHope #Houthis 
*
BREAKING: #US Drone según informes derribado en #Saada #yemen #OpRestoringHope #Houthis


----------



## A.B.C. (1 May 2015)

jerjes dijo:


> El Pentagono planea q los paises del Golfo y Jordania constituyan esa "Fuerza Arabe de Defensa Comun" q estaria, como no, bajo las ordenes del Estado nazi de Israel.



*Gracias jerjes. Los judios "compraron" Inglaterra tras Waterloo. Dominan JUSA (J de judio). Irán no es un ignorante de ésto. Israel busca enfrentar, aun más, a sunies con chiies. Divide y vencerás.*

---------- Post added 01-may-2015 at 19:03 ----------

*Estado Islámico ha divulgado un video de dos minutos titulado 'La eliminación de los apóstatas' en que se ve el escalofriante asesinato de rehenes hutíes en Yemen. Antes de la ejecución los soldados fueron entrevistados. 
Los terroristas del Estado Islámico*ejecutaron en Shabwah*(una provincia meridional de Yemen) a una quincena*de*soldados hutíes y publicaron el video de la matanza, informa 'Daily Mail'.
Las víctimas, que fueron maniatadas, lloraban en el suelo con los ojos tapados mientras los terroristas los iban decapitando y matando a tiros.*

---------- Post added 01-may-2015 at 19:08 ----------

*
Cazas de Arabia Saudita han bombardeado la redacción de una de las mayores cadenas televisivas de Yemen, al-Masirah TV, en la ciudad de Sadah.

Al-Masirah TV está dirigida por rebeldes hutíes. Según la agencia local de noticias ABNA24, la cadena hutí es una de los medios principales que ofrecen cobertura detalada de los ataques saudíes en Yemen.

Los intensos ataques aéreos contra la gobernación noroccidental de Saada, cuya capital es Sadah, se han reactivado esta mañana. La región fronteriza con Arabia Saudita está prácticamente controlada por los hutíes y cuna del movimiento rebelde desde el año 2013. Desde el inicio de la campaña militar de Riad en Yemen, Saada es uno de los blancos principales de su ofensiva.*


----------



## Harman (1 May 2015)

B.Lom @andersBigswede · 32 min Hace 32 minutos

One million in #Yemen threatened with starvation. #Aden blockade is preventing food, fuel and medicine to reach those in need
*
Un millón en #Yemen amenazados por el hambre. Bloqueo #Aden impide alimentos, combustible y medicinas para llegar a los más necesitados

---------- Post added 01-may-2015 at 19:54 ----------

Dozens Killed as Houthis, Saudi Forces Fight Along Yemen Border -- News from Antiwar.com








*Decenas de muertos como huzíes, Fuerzas saudíes Lucha Junto Yemen Fronteriza

Saudíes reclamar sólo tres de sus soldados Entre los Muertos *





Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
30/04/2015
por Jason Ditz


Por primera vez en su guerra de un mes contra el Yemen, las tropas terrestres saudíes estaban involucrados en el combate directo hoy, luchando contra huzíes lo largo de la frontera, en una batalla que dejó decenas matado .

La lucha comenzó con los dos lados negociación fuego de mortero a lo largo de la frontera. Las autoridades saudíes afirman los huzíes los atacaron primero, y también afirmó que sólo tres de los muertos eran soldados saudíes, con el huzíes resto.

En otras partes de Yemen, seguía habiendo escaramuzas entre huzíes y los restos del antiguo gobierno Hadi, con aviones de guerra saudíes lanzar ataques aéreos contra varias ciudades.

El Programa Mundial de Alimentos también anunció que se retiraba de la provincia occidental de Yemen Hudaydah hoy, después de haber quedado sin combustible, y es probable que detener la ayuda en otras provincias en el futuro cercano. Los saudíes han estado llevando a cabo un bloqueo naval y aérea de Yemen, que importa históricamente más del 90% de sus alimentos, causando una escasez generalizada.


----------



## jerjes (1 May 2015)

El EI brutal asesino sin ninguna creencia religiosa como nos quieren hacer creer,mercenarios de otros seres mas brutales q ellos q han sido sus creadores para asustar a Europa dominarla y hcer el trabajo sucio q ellos no pueden hacer.

Están en todas las partes ahora en Italia, ¿no será porque han protestado contra las sanciones contra Rusia q tanto perjudican a Europa?.Intentan asustar al mundo con los repugnantes videos del asesinato de 15 soldados hutis, Asi se consigue q Italia pida encabezar una coalicion de paises europeos contra la organizacion yihadista.

Eso no es cierto los EE.UU desean esa coalicion para terminar con los ultimos defensores de su pais destrozado por los bombardeos de la OTAN y el asesinato de su lider Gadafi.

El presidente sirio al Assad está en lo cierto:"No se puede formar una coalicion contra el terrorismo y apoyar a la vez a los terroristas del EI."

Esa coaliciopn no es seria y esa es la razon por la q no ayudan a nadie".

Noam Chomsky reconocido escritor y filosofo de EE.UU, criticó la politica de EE.UU en Oriente Medio y afirmo q EE.UU es uno de los creadores fundamentales del EI.

Chomsky asegura estar de acuerdo con las recientes declaraciones del escritor y exagente de la CIA Graham Fulle, q acusó a EE.UU de ser uno de los creadores clave del grupo terrorista EI junto a Israel y Gran Bretaña,como resultado de la guerra de Irak en 2003.

El Parlamento iraqui exigió en febrero a Londres explicaciones sobre el respaldo del Reino Unidoa a sus criaturas del EI. Los iraquies derribaron el 22 de febrero ultimo dos aviones britanicos en la region de al-Anbar.Los restos de los aviones britanicos demostraron q transportaban armas con ddestino a sus mercenarios dell EI.

¿Asi quieren los EE,UU aterrorizando a los simples gobiernos europeos formar una coalicion contra el EI?¿O no sera mas bien dicha coalicion para terminar con los restos q quedan del ejercito libio y su pueblo?

La coalicion internacional encabezada por el Pentagono ha lanzado en Irak por lo menos 4 veces armamento en paracaidas a los terroristas del EI.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2015)

Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor · 14 h Hace 14 horas

#Yemen - #Houthi's Said they kill >13 al-Qaeda militants in Ma'rib province, blame to #Saudi for backed to terrorist 
*
#Yemen - Dijo de # Houthi matan> 13 militantes de Al-Qaeda en la provincia de Marib, culpar a #Saudi de respaldo al terrorismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
> Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 2 h Hace 2 horas
> 
> BREAKING: #US drone reportedly downed in #Saada #Yemen #OpRestoringHope #Houthis
> ...




muy americano no parece..parece irani..


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> muy americano no parece..parece irani..



*
Y, eso lo deduce usted ¿Por su cara bonita?:fiufiu:*

Los Sauditas están jugando sus últimas cartas en Yemen y Siria. Y, EE.UU. quisiera darles la ilusión de que están ganando.

La idea es que Arabia Saudita está tan humillado por la cercanía de Estados Unidos con Irán que no cederá en ninguna negociación a menos que esté en una posición de poder. Y, eso, EE.UU. no sabe como hacerlo.

Arabia Saudita lo intentó con la sucesiva caída de los precios del petróleo para debilitar a Irán y Rusia. Sin embargo, como esto tuvo poco efecto, se decidió por una guerra que necesitaba. Aunque, no una guerra contra el vecino poderoso, sino contra unos "pringaos" como Yemen y otro arrasado como Siria para intentar garantizar ciertas posibilidades de victoria.

Claro que, después de un mes de bombardeos salvajes en Yemen, los Saud están descubriendo que no hay tantos sunitas que quieran acompañarlos sobre el terreno.

Es cuestión de tiempo que las máscaras caigan y otros gobernantes de Arabia Saudita recojan un aviso que está en el camino.


----------



## ELotro (3 May 2015)

No es ni iraní ni de EEUU, es un Luna X-2000 alemán:







Luna X 2000 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Paquistán firmó un contrato con Alemania para adquirir para su armada alguno de estos drones en 2012, pero según leo NO están participando en las operaciones anti-houtis al menos oficialmente:

Luna UAS for Pakistan Navy | sUAS News

El Parlamento de Pakistán rechaza apoyar a Arabia Saudí en Yemen | Internacional | EL MUNDO


Un saludo.


----------



## jgrr (3 May 2015)

Confirman el inicio de la operación terrestre en Yemen

Fuerzas de la coalición liderada por Arabia Sudíta llegan al puerto de Adén en Yemen para empezar la operación terrestre, según la información oficial.

Confirman el inicio de la operaciÃ³n terrestre en Yemen - RT


----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2015)

Arabia Saudí niega que tenga tropas de tierra en Aden.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-cards="******" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">BREAKING: Saudi Arabia denies reports of ground troops in <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Aden?src=hash">#Aden</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> - <a href="https://twitter.com/MiddleEastEye">@MiddleEastEye</a> <a href="http://t.co/d4CE4tc383">pic.twitter.com/d4CE4tc383</a></p>&mdash; Conflict News (@rConflictNews) <a href="https://twitter.com/rConflictNews/status/594826688279740416">Mayo 3, 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Saudi Spokesman: Saudi has not started any major ground operation in Yemeni port city of Aden

Key word being major.</p>&mdash; Conflict News (@rConflictNews) <a href="https://twitter.com/rConflictNews/status/594827687128084480">Mayo 3, 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 May 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Y, eso lo deduce usted ¿Por su cara bonita?:fiufiu:*
> 
> Ahi debajo de tu mensaje tienes el OWNED gracias..
> ...


----------



## A.B.C. (3 May 2015)

*HRW: Coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita usa las prohibidas bombas de racimo de EE.UU. en Yemen 
Publicado: 3 may 2015 10:50 GMT 

La coalición internacional encabezada por Arabia Saudita utiliza munición prohibida de fabricación estadounidense contra los insurgentes en Yemen, según defensores de derechos humanos. 
La organización Human Rights Watch (HRW) indicó en un informe*de que dispone de convincentes pruebas del uso de bombas de racimo en los ataques aéreos contra los hutíes.
El documento cita fotos, videos y otras pruebas obtenidas desde abril pasado y vinculadas a las operaciones en la gobernación de Sa'ada, en el noroeste.
La organización también señaló la amenaza de una crisis humanitaria en la nación, puesto que las inspecciones por las fuerzas aliadas de aviones y buques con ayuda humanitaria detienen su distribución por semanas.**

---------- Post added 03-may-2015 at 14:27 ----------

*No hay que perder de vista, al considerar los acontecimientos geopoliticos mundiales el plan Kalergi, favorecedor de los judios de su rama sionista principalmente. En resumen los judios desea mestizar las razas blancas (salvo la suya, con meticulosa endogamia) para no tenerla como peligrosa y capacitada opositora, a su dominio mundial. Arabia Saudi es la que aporta medios para lograr esta mestización genocida, en marcha, comenzando timidamente a tener éxito. Traer inmigrantes, aisladamente, no es lo único que pretenden, sino, paralelamente, degradar las familias europeas y fomentar el antinatural enfrentamiento sexual (ahora de "generos"), el aborto genocida, la relajación de la moral europea, la homosexualidad, etc. En todo ésto, se emplea dinero saudita. La sublevación hutie es un acontecimiento demasiado inesperado para esos propósitos y que se suma a que la población musulmana chii sea declaradamente antisionista, e Irán tenga muy claro lo de destruir el estado de Israel. JUSA esta dominado por sionistas, pero, poco a poco, se repliega a su territorio, abandona el escenario musulmán y se va intentando trasladar al asiatico chino. Israel ha creado al estado islamico que con una falsa excusa de ser sunitas, favorece los intereses de Israel y su plan Kalergi.*

---------- Post added 03-may-2015 at 14:30 ----------

*el conocimiento de la verdad es nuestro verdadero poder*


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2015)

jgrr dijo:


> Confirman el inicio de la operación terrestre en Yemen



*
En principio se habla de una veintena de soldados ¿Sudaneses? de reconocimiento, en los alrededores del aeropuerto de Adén.*


----------



## Narval78_borrado (3 May 2015)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Typ7din0rf4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2015)

SkyNews dice que los saudíes han entrado en Aden.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Troops from a Saudi-led coalition have entered the Yemeni city of Aden to fight Houthi rebels <a href="http://t.co/MBBfw7j07C">http://t.co/MBBfw7j07C</a> <a href="http://t.co/PpAVIAaCFd">pic.twitter.com/PpAVIAaCFd</a></p>&mdash; Sky News (@SkyNews) <a href="https://twitter.com/SkyNews/status/594853536262918144">Mayo 3, 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## cobasy (3 May 2015)

bombas racimo de procedencia usana, usadas por los Saudies... -prohibidas desde el 2008- segun RT...

pobres yemenies...

http://rt.com/news/255233-saudi-yemen-cluster-bombs/


----------



## Narval78_borrado (3 May 2015)

cobasy dijo:


> bombas racimo de procedencia usana, usadas por los Saudies... -prohibidas desde el 2008- segun RT...
> 
> pobres yemenies...
> 
> http://rt.com/news/255233-saudi-yemen-cluster-bombs/



Las bombas de racimo no están prohibidas en Rusia, EEUU, China y muchos países más a los que se la suda de aquí a Karelia lo que piensen los progrepensadores europedos y sus comparsas marianistas.

Este mapa resume la "prohibición" de las bombas de racimo:






En _fucsia alegría_ (  ), los que firmaron la conferencia de Oslo y prohibieron su uso en sus ejércitos y su fabricación por su industria.

En _azul añil_ los que asistieron a la conferencia de Oslo pero solo por que daban de comer gratis. Y no firmaron nada.

Y en _gris realidad_ lo que no pudieron ir asistir porque se estaban partiendo de risa en casa y contando la pasta que iban a ganar vendiendo lo que dejaban de vender los países en fucsia.

Notese que ni Yemen, ni Arabia Saudita firmaron nada. Así que los bocartes de la prensa y los cantamañanas de HRW pueden rasgarse las vestiduras hasta llegar al hueso, que no tienen ninguna razón.

Y añado para los fans de Putin Today:






He aquí un Mig 29 de la Gran Madre Rusia exhibiendo sin pudor lo que parece una bomba de racimo RBK-500 de orgullosa fabricación rusa.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
Милош Обилић @Kees047Kees · 54 min Hace 54 minutos

Iran Threatens Military Intervention in Yemen 
*
Irán amenaza a la intervención militar en Yemen
Iran Threatens Military Intervention in Yemen | Uprootedpalestinians's Blog via @MichaelLee2009

https://uprootedpalestinians.wordpress.com/2015/05/03/iran-threatens-military-intervention-in-yemen/

*Irán amenaza a la intervención militar en Yemen*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
03/05/2015

Irán ha dejado claro que no va a dejar que el Yemen caiga en el caos a manos de actores regionales "aventuras militares". Los dos tienen intereses de seguridad compartidos, dijo que su principal diplomático, cerrando la falta de condena de la agresión Arabia como "inaceptable".

Hossein Amir-Abdollahain, viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores para Asuntos Árabes y Africanos, habló el sábado sobre la incursión de Arabia Saudita en Yemen, como el estado del Golfo está bombardeando y la creación de un bloqueo.

Insistió en que la seguridad de Yemen está obligado a, la advertencia de Irán: "No permitiremos que nadie [a] jugar con nuestra seguridad común a través de medidas de aventura", informó Press TV.

Amir-Abdollahain reafirmó el apoyo de Irán para la paz yemení, diciendo: "Teherán apoya yemení-yemení de diálogo [que se celebrará] en un lugar acordado por todos los grupos de Yemen, y rechaza cualquier injerencia extranjera en el país." 

Existe tensión en varios frentes. Irán alió-rebeldes y las fuerzas leales al ex presidente de Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh Houthi, están luchando elementos que apoyan al presidente Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi. El presidente huyó a Riad y buscó ayuda allí en un intento por volver al poder. Una campaña saudita llevado de bombardeo ha sido devastador Yemen sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas desde el 26 de marzo, varios días después de Hadi se dice que han huido del país.

Hay informes de Riad formación de una fuerza tribal dentro de Yemen con el expreso propósito de derrotar a los rebeldes chiíes.

Fuerzas saudíes también han bloqueado la ayuda humanitaria al país volátil, con algunos miembros del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU - principalmente Rusia - luchando para llegar a una solución para un alto el fuego temporal. Esto es con el fin de entregar la ayuda humanitaria, pero otros miembros del Consejo apareció para detener el proceso. Rusia enviado de la ONU, Vitaly Churkin, cree que es toda la charla y ninguna acción por parte de Occidente y los países árabes.

Irán, también ha estado en desacuerdo con los Estados Unidos más de un par de incidentes marítimos en el Estrecho de Ormuz, que se acumuló a una disputa comercial inicial. Los analistas believie que sea una reacción a la ayuda de Estados Unidos de sus aliados del Golfo Pérsico - Principio de entre los que Arabia Saudita. Esto ha llevado a los EE.UU. reforzar sus defensas en el Golfo, con un destructor en la lista. 

La tensión en el Golfo ha coincidido con un impulso diplomático para negar a Irán el derecho a un programa nuclear antes de la fecha límite 30 de junio se agote.

Pero a medida que está en curso de ojo por ojo con Arabia Saudita y el Oeste de Irán, Yemen sigue sufriendo. El país está luchando para importar elementos esenciales incluso, como alimentos y agua, con un bloqueo de armas impuesto por la ONU a los combatientes Houthi interrumpen cualquier entrega al país. Los saudíes también el mes pasado impidieron dos aviones iraníes desde la entrega de suministros médicos y alimentos a la población indigente.

En cinco semanas, el bombardeo de Arabia ha dejado casi 1.250 muertos, según cifras de la Organización Mundial de la Salud. 

*Aviones de guerra saudíes Masacre yemení para Mujeres y Niños en Sanaa*
Editor Local

Los aviones de guerra saudíes atacaron el área de Saawan en Saná Yemen matando o hiriendo a decenas de civiles, entre ellos principalmente mujeres y ataques aéreos niños.El saudíes también dirigidas a los edificios residenciales y comerciales en Hijja y Saada Province.The ejército yemení, apoyado por los comités populares , avanzó en la provincia de Abyan después de expulsar a los terroristas de Al Qaeda varias áreas.

Los comités populares capturados el zumbido, que tenían paracaídas aterrizaron debido a un fallo técnico, mientras patrullaba la zona el viernes.

Yemen ha sido desde el 26 de marzo bajo brutal agresión por parte de Arabia por Estados Unidos de coalición. Riad lanzó el ataque a Yemen en un intento de restaurar la energía a presidente prófugo de Yemen Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi, que es un aliado cercano a Arabia Saudita.

El 21 de abril, Arabia Saudita declaró el fin de la agresión, apodado "Strom decisivo". Sin embargo, los aviones de guerra saudíes llevado todavía están llevando a cabo ataques aéreos en varias áreas a través de Yemen.

Más de 3.500 personas fueron martirizados por la agresión Arabia, la mayoría de ellos son civiles. Miles de personas más resultaron heridas.

Fuente: Al Manar TV




---------- Post added 03-may-2015 at 18:28 ----------

PressTV-Iran sends aid to Yemen via Oman








*Irán envía ayuda humanitaria a la crisis golpeó Yemen a través de Omán: IRCS

La Media Luna Roja Iraní (MLRI) ha enviado ayuda humanitaria a las personas en Yemen a través de Omán como Arabia Saudita sigue bloqueando la entrega de ayuda humanitaria de Irán al país asolado por la guerra.*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
03/05/2015

Secretario General de la Sociedad Nacional, Ali Asghar Ahmadi dijo el domingo que otra ruta aérea ha sido elegido para la entrega de ayuda humanitaria debido al bloqueo de Arabia Saudita.

"Las conversaciones se han celebrado con Omán por lo que la carga de socorro enviados por la Media Luna Roja iraní se acabaría en las manos del pueblo de Yemen a través de este país", dijo Ahmadi.

El funcionario señaló que la ayuda MLRI sería enviado a Yemen a través de un organismo de caridad en Omán.

Dijo que la ayuda humanitaria ha sido enviada a Omán en cooperación con el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Irán, expresando la esperanza de que la ayuda sería distribuida al pueblo yemení "muy pronto".

Los comentarios de Ahmadi vinieron después de Arabia Saudita el 28 de abril obligó a un avión de carga iraní que transportaba ayuda médica y alimentaria a las personas afectadas por la crisis en Yemen para volver.

El avión iraní, que antes había recibido permiso de las autoridades de aviación de Omán y Yemen para cruzar el espacio aéreo de Yemen, no pudo aterrizar en el aeropuerto internacional de la capital yemení, Saná, como aviones de guerra saudíes fueron sorprendentes violentamente la pista de aterrizaje del aeropuerto civil.

El desarrollo se produjo menos de una semana después de que aviones de combate saudíes interceptaron un avión iraní que transportaba ayuda humanitaria a Yemen, y le impidió entrar en el espacio aéreo de Yemen el 22 de abril.

Un funcionario del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Irán dijo que el CRI había obtenido el permiso necesario para volar en la ruta Omán Yemen y enviar un avión en coordinación con el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) para poder volar pacientes yemeníes a Irán y distribuir médica ayudar a los heridos en el país asolado por la guerra.

Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Irán para Asuntos Árabes y Africanos, Hossein Amir-Abdollahian el 26 de abril, dijo la República Islámica considera todas las opciones para ayudar al pueblo de Yemen y envío inmediato de la ayuda y la transferencia de los heridos humanitaria.

Arabia Saudita comenzó su agresión militar contra el Yemen el 26 de marzo - sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas - en un intento por socavar el movimiento Houthi Ansarullah y para restaurar la energía a prófugo ex presidente del país, Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, que es un firme aliado de Riad. 

Los saudíes afirman los ataques aéreos sólo atacan posiciones militares. Sin embargo, los informes muestran los civiles y la infraestructura en zonas civiles están siendo atacados.

En un reciente informe, Human Rights Watch dijo que la evidencia muestra Arabia Saudita ha utilizado bombas de racimo en la provincia norteña de Saada en las últimas semanas.

Según la Organización Mundial de la Salud, 1244 yemeníes perdieron la vida y otros 5.044 resultaron heridos desde el 19 de marzo a abril 27. Cientos de mujeres y niños se encuentran entre las víctimas, según la OMS.

SF / KA / SS


----------



## Stepanakert (4 May 2015)

lo de mercenarios del monarca saudita pululando en aden lo he visto en alguna portada; los spetzOP chinos rescatando compatriotas y algun ocsidental quedaba tirado sip tb pero menos...en cuanto a los que respaldan al coletas y a los zaidies insurgentes , ¿ como dudar de esos duodecimanos proeratas?


----------



## Estroncio (4 May 2015)

Stepanakert dijo:


> lo de mercenarios del monarca saudita pululando en aden lo he visto en alguna portada; los spetzOP chinos rescatando compatriotas y algun ocsidental quedaba tirado sip tb pero menos...en cuanto a los que respaldan al coletas y a los zaidies insurgentes , *¿ como dudar de esos duodecimanos proeratas?*



Creo que has intentado pegar con celo tantos topicazos que no sabes ni qué has escrito.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2015)

Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad  · 28 min Hace 28 minutos

the 'foreign' troops who landed in yemen are allegedly local yemenis who received military training in GCC countries 
*
de las tropas extranjeras que desembarcaron en Yemen son supuestamente yemeníes locales que recibieron entrenamiento militar en los países del CCG

Yemen's foreign minister: Aden troops were Gulf-trained locals | Reuters

*El canciller de Yemen: las tropas Aden eran locales entrenados Golfo*



Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
04/05/2015

(Reuters) - Las fuerzas especiales tropas que luchan la milicia Houthi en Adén se yemeníes desplegó allí hace dos semanas después de la reconversión en los países árabes del Golfo, no tropas extranjeras, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Yemen Reyad Yassin Abdullah el lunes.

Sus uniformes y equipos inteligentes llevaron a los informes sobre el domingo que una coalición árabe-saudí llevado había enviado tropas de tierra después de semanas de ataques aéreos contra los rebeldes Irán-aliada Houthi y unidades del ejército leales al ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh.

"Es un grupo de las fuerzas yemeníes. Les nueva formación o los enviamos a organizar las cosas. Ahora estamos entrenando más y estamos enviando más", Abdulla, parte del gobierno del presidente Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi en el exilio en Riad, dijo en una entrevista.

Las fuerzas rebeldes tienen franjas de Yemen, que tiene avanzadas cientos de miles en todo el país desde su bastión norte en los últimos meses y ahora están luchando por el control de la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén.

Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores saudita Adel al-Jubeir dijo el lunes que la alianza estaba considerando llamar treguas en áreas específicas en Yemen para permitir en los suministros humanitarios.

Arabia Saudita está tratando de restaurar el gobierno de Hadi y una parte importante de la estrategia de la coalición liderada por Arabia es dividir las unidades del ejército de Saleh desde los huzíes con armas ligeras, que podrían luchar por su cuenta para mantener las regiones meridionales capturadas.

Abdulla dijo Saleh aún quería dejar Yemen, pero que los países del Golfo no cumplirían sus términos, del que dijo que tienen incluido en cientos de sus seguidores y le conceden una pensión.

"Él es codicioso. Él está pidiendo mucho dinero, él está pidiendo un montón de seguidores", dijo a Reuters en la capital saudí.

Una conferencia entre los grupos políticos yemeníes ha sido programada por el gobierno de Hadi para el 18 de mayo en Riad, pero fue rechazada tanto por el huzíes y Saleh, lo que significa que no proporcionará una oportunidad para que las conversaciones de paz.

Sin embargo, varias figuras destacadas del partido político de Saleh, el Congreso General del Pueblo (GPC), han llegado a Riad y prometió lealtad al gobierno de Hadi, dijo Abdulla, dejando a su ex presidente cada vez más aislado.

Estos incluyen el ex ministro de telecomunicaciones Ahmed bin Dagher, Bakeel jefe tribal Mohammed al-Shayef, ex secretario general GPC Sultan al-Barakani, y el ex gobernador de Saná Abdulqader Hilal, dijo.

Otros partidarios de Saleh también habían huido Yemen y abandonado el ex presidente, pero no habían llegado a Riad, dijo, señalando que el altavoz del Yemen del parlamento Yahya al-Hadi Rai'i había contactado a prometer su lealtad y se encontraba en la clandestinidad.

El general Ali Mohsen al-Ahmar, una figura, una vez poderosa en el ejército de Yemen que huyó a Arabia Saudita el año pasado como los huzíes avanzado, no está en contacto con el gobierno de Hadi, dijo.

Reuters no pudo verificar de forma independiente la situación de los funcionarios Abdulla mencionado.

Mientras tanto, el gobierno de Hadi ha elaborado una lista de unos 50 políticos yemeníes asociados a Saleh quien se acusa de crímenes de guerra en el período transcurrido desde los huzíes apoderaron Sanaa año pasado.

"Los que están llegando a Riad y sus manos estaban involucrados en la sangre yemení, no deben pensar que desde que llegaron aquí que vamos a renunciar a todos sus crímenes anteriores", dijo Abdulla.

Los ataques aéreos de la coalición mataron al menos a cinco personas en la central provincia de Ibb y destruyeron un avión de carga en el aeropuerto de Saná, mientras luchaba en Adén mató al menos a cinco huzíes y dos luchadores locales, dijeron residentes.

(Reporte adicional de Mohammed Mukhashaf en Adén y Muhammed Ghobari en El Cairo; Editado en español por Sami Aboudi y Louise Irlanda )




---------- Post added 04-may-2015 at 19:45 ----------

 Green lemon @green_lemonnn · 9 h Hace 9 horas

#Yemen despite Saudi denial of ground operation,foreign soldiers are using #US FGM-148 Javelin ATGM. Via @towersight 
*
#Yemen A pesar de la negación de Arabia operación terrestre, soldados extranjeros están utilizando #US MGF-148 Javelin ATGM







---------- Post added 04-may-2015 at 19:49 ----------

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Aisha Dabo™ @mashanubian  · 4 h Hace 4 horas

Senegal Foreign minister to address House on decision to send 2000 troops to Saudi for Yemen war. Some question war's legality - Seneweb
*
Senegal ministro de Relaciones Exteriores para abordar Casa de decisión de enviar 2.000 tropas a Arabia para Yemen guerra. Algunos cuestionan la legalidad de la guerra - Seneweb


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2015)

Fuerzas yemeníes habrían frustrado ataque naval saudí a Adén 






http://www.hispantv.com/newsdetail/Yemen/30259/Fuerzas-yemenies-frustran-masivo-ataque-naval-saudi-a-Aden


----------



## A.B.C. (5 May 2015)

*La Fuerza «Árabe» de Defensa Común 

Numerosos países y personalidades se habían posicionado al principio de la guerra contra Yemen. Pero ahora están modificando su postura. Al*hacerlo evitan pronunciarse según el cliché creado alrededor del*diferendo entre sunnitas y chiitas y llaman a la proclamación de un*alto al fuego y a la búsqueda de una solución política. Lo*que en*realidad se*esconde tras esa guerra inútil es el proyecto de creación de una OTAN árabe… bajo las órdenes de Israel.
COMPLETO EN La Fuerza «Árabe» de Defensa Común , por Thierry Meyssan*

---------- Post added 05-may-2015 at 01:31 ----------

*Por sí os interesa que está pintando el engendro RARÍSIMO Israel-USA-UK, su antigüedad, la realidad del sionismo, etc. 
¿Quién es el enemigo?, por Thierry Meyssan Interesante leer hasta el final. Es sorprendente.*


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2015)

Primeras fotos de ataque yemení en la ciudad saudí de Najran, hace un par de horas:
: 












https://twitter.com/AliAlAhmed_en

---------- Post added 05-may-2015 at 15:27 ----------

Tras el ataque de artillería Houthi a la ciudad de Najran, hace unas horas, han comenzado los combates en las afueras y se ha declarado el Estado de Emergencia en Najran ( KSA ), con todos los vuelos suspendidos y cierre de escuelas y lugares de trabajo.


Tras el ataque de artillería Houthi a la ciudad de Najran, hace unas horas, han comenzado los combates en las afueras y se ha declarado el Estado de Emergencia en Najran ( KSA ), con todos los vuelos suspendidos y cierre de escuelas y lugares de trabajo.













---------- Post added 05-may-2015 at 15:33 ----------

*
Derrota de la marina saudí ante Adén	*
http://www.almanar.com.lb/spanish/adetails.php?eid=92926&cid=23&fromval=1&frid=23&seccatid=73&s1=1#.VUiyHPpLwfI.twitter

En el 38 día de la agresión norteamericano-saudí contra Yemen, el Ejército yemení y las fuerzas revolucionarias de Ansarulá han infligido una derrota aplastante a la marina saudí en su ofensiva contra la ciudad portuaria de Adén. Más de 50 navíos participaron en esta agresión, la segunda desde hace varios días.

Las fuerzas yemeníes lograron dañar varios navíos, matando e hiriendo a soldados saudíes que iban a bordo, preciso una fuente yemení citada por la cadena iraní en lengua árabe Al Alam.

Ella añadió que uno de los navíos fue capturado con soldados a bordo.

Las fuentes señalaron que éste es el segundo ataque fallido de la Marina saudí contra Adén en los pasados días.

En respuesta a los ataques de las fuerzas saudíes, los combatientes tribales yemeníes han invadido áreas saudíes en las provincias de Yazan y Nayran atacando puestos militares saudíes.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2015)

Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
Haidar Sumeri @IraqiSecurity · 19 h Hace 19 horas

#Yemen; Houthi fighters have reportedly captured some howitzers inside #Saudi territory. 
*
#Yemen; Según los informes, los combatientes Houthi han capturado algunos obuses en territorio #Saudi.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2015)

Nada como el poderoso Ejército Yemení derrotando a los débiles y pacifistas arabesauditas.

Agresión !!, Agresión !!


----------



## Harman (5 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
tahtakuslar @tahtakuslar · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Yemen: #Saudi officer killed in #Najran post attack, Yasser Al Qahtani. Reports of also wounded soldiers.
*
#Yemen: Oficial #Saudi muertos en ataque posterior #Najran, Yasser Al Qahtani. Informes de soldados también resultaron heridos.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad  · 26 min Hace 26 minutos

yemeni houthis captured 5 saudi soldiers today! 
*
huthis yemeníes capturaron 5 soldados saudi hoy!

Yemen rebels fire into Saudi Arabia, killing at least 2 | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR …


----------



## anarcosindicalista (5 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Brad Cabana ha retwitteado
> Haidar Sumeri @IraqiSecurity · 19 h Hace 19 horas
> 
> #Yemen; Houthi fighters have reportedly captured some howitzers inside #Saudi territory.
> ...



E immediatamente despues los empezaron a usar (eso si, se les nota un poco asustados por el bicho)

[youtube]M8rhXr4dM8s[/youtube]


----------



## la mano negra (6 May 2015)

A ver ... que yo me entere ¿ Aquí quién es el que está atacando ? ¿ No eran las fuerzas militares saudíes las que habían empezado la fase terrestre de la operación Tormenta Catastrófica y estaban invadiendo Yemen ? ¿ Cómo es posible que fuerzas yemeníes estén invadiendo territorio saudí y arrebatando material militar a los saudíes ? ¿ Hay algo que no nos han explicado debidamente las autoridades saudíes y los medios de información no nos han transmitido correctamente ? ¿ O es que nos están intentando engañar de la forma más burda mientras los militares saudíes huyen como ratas nada más ver a los desarrapados yemeníes ?


----------



## MartinCodax (6 May 2015)

La batalla en Aden sigue estancada, todo apunta a que se convertirá en un Stalingrado Houthi, de la misma forma que Kobani se convirtió en el Stalingrado del ISIS.

Este articulo del New York Times dice cosas bastante interesantes al respecto de Aden 
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/11/world/middleeast/aden-yemen.html

Parece ser que Aden esta siendo defendida, en su mayor parte, por milicianos y residentes locales. Los leales a Hadi han desertado y son los propios Adenitas los que han tomado las armas a defender su ciudad. En Aden lo que hay más que nada son tropas del Ejercito Yemení leales a Saleh y pocos Houthis, por lo que ven la batalla como un enfrentamiento de los sureños contra Saleh. 






















Y ojo a la bandera de Yemen del Sur. Es probable que el Movimiento del Sur vuelva a destacar.

También me encontré esto. Es un mapa supuestamente repartido por los Houthies que muestra su idea de una Gran Yemen, que incluiría buena parte de Arabia Saudí incluyendo La Meca. Esto podría tener relación con la noticia del ataque Houthi a una aldea saudí en el sur 






Esto se esta poniendo interesante. ¿Quien sabe si se forma una alianza entre los separatistas sureños y los Houties para que los primeros tengan Yemen del Sur como autonomía/estado independiente y los Houties se enfocan en expandirse por Arabia Saudí? Pensadloienso:ienso:ienso:

Por mi parte, todo aquello que implique daños irreparables a los petrogolfos será bienvenido de mi parte


----------



## A.B.C. (6 May 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> A ver ... que yo me entere



*Apreciado y respetado forista, sinceramente me dejas sorprendido, porque te considero una persona informada y razonadora, a la que leo. De modo que creo poco podré aportarte que no sepas. Los huties son una derivacion de los chiies y es un "pueblo en armas", o sea la población, individualmente, mejor armada del mundo, tras USA. Las diferencias con los sunitas son seculares y aun mayores con los sunitas saudies. Poblacionalmente se equiparan a los saudies. Viven en un territorio sumamente dificil y se comportan como "espartanos" temibles. Los gobernantes avalados por los Reyes Saudies, los mercenarios de Al Queda y ya recientes los de ISIS, no pueden con ellos. Confío en haberte podido ayudar en algo. Personalmente, deseo triunfen; porque Arabia Saudita es la que paga a los politicos europeos, ONGs, mafias (que, en mercantes, traen a los inmigrantes, que trasbordan en pateras para llegar a Europa, estando ya cerca), financian mezquitas, etc., etc. Tal vez, es muy basico y fundamental, que nos empapemos todos del PLAN KALERGI y asi nos dejamos de anunaquis, reptilianos, extraterrestres, masones y otras cortinas de humo (bastante bien montadas) para entender la real geopolitica mundial en marcha y de momento exitosa. Soy europeo racista (o sea todo lo opuesto a un enfermo xenófobo), pero los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos. Un cordial saludo*

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 03:40 ----------




MartinCodax dijo:


> También me encontré esto. Es un mapa supuestamente repartido por los Houthies que muestra su idea de una Gran Yemen, que incluiría buena parte de Arabia Saudí incluyendo La Meca.



*Evidente, La Meca y Medina son de población chii, como los huties y yemenitas*

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 03:44 ----------

*ISRAEL Y ARABIA SAUDITA SON HERMANAS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=36&v=on5YzNfQew8

Y a todo ésto. ¿que se opina en Rusia?. Pués, por las navidades pasadas, Putin declaraba que Arabia Saudita (la vecina hermana de Israel, ambas colaboradoras en desestabilizar Siria, financiar a ISIS y mestizar a los europeos, con el PLAN KALERGI) era un ESTADO TERRORISTA A DESTRUIR. En caso de “intervenir”, es fácil que lo hiciese, al caerle bien próximo, “saludando” a ISRAEL*


----------



## Yon (6 May 2015)

*Buque de guerra de Estados Unidos espantados por destructor iraní en el Golfo de Adén*

TEHERAN (FNA) - Un buque de guerra de Estados Unidos y aviones militares cambiaron su dirección que estaban patrullando en el Golfo de Adén, después de que estuvieran cerca de una flota naval iraní y se les advirtió a alejarse.

De acuerdo con un informe publicado por la agencia de noticias de la televisión iraní, P3C 2 aviones de reconocimiento estadounidenses llamado (Papa 3 Charlie) y destructor de la marina americana, DDG81, se acercó a varios buques de guerra iraníes en un intento de provocación, ignorando la distancia internacional de 5 millas de la 34a flota de buques de guerra de Irán desplegados en el Golfo de Adén el lunes.

El buque y aviones de la Marina estadounidense luego recibieron una advertencia del destructor iraní Alborz, y la dirección fue cambiada rápidamente, agregó el informe.

"Comprobación de los buques de guerra extranjeros en las aguas internacionales y vigilando posibles amenazas a los intereses nacionales de Irán es nuestra responsabilidad esencial", el comandante de la flotilla de buques de guerra 34, Commodore Mostafa Tajeddini, dijo el martes.

34a Flota de la Marina, que comprende Alborz destructor y Bushehr buque de guerra portahelicópteros, está llevando a cabo patrullas contra la piratería en alta mar y el Golfo de Adén.

La misión de la flota 34a durará cerca de tres meses en el Golfo de Adén y el Mar Rojo.



Spoiler



En declaraciones pertinentes sobre Jueves, Comandante de la Marina contralmirante Habibollah Sayyari anunció que los buques de guerra iraníes estaban llevando a cabo misiones de patrullar en Bab al-Mandeb Estrecho, el Golfo de Adén.

"Flota 34a de la Armada de los buques de guerra es (ahora) llevando a cabo patrullas en Bab al-Mandeb Estrecho", dijo Sayyari, dirigiéndose a una ceremonia en Teherán.

"No entramos en aguas (territoriales)" cualquier país y estamos presentes en las aguas libres en base a las leyes y normas internacionales ", agregó.

Última noche del martes, Commodore Tajeddini desestimó que el Pentágono y los medios estadounidenses informaran que hicieron sus buques de guerra para cambiar su ruta en el Golfo de Adén después de recibir advertencias de los barcos de la marina de guerra presentes en la región.

"El informe de noticias por los medios extranjeros que hemos cambiado nuestra ruta después de la llegada de la flota de Estados Unidos es sólo una mentira de los medios", dijo Tajeddini.

"Hemos tenido comunicaciones con muchas unidades navales desde que entramos en el Golfo de Adén, pero ningún país se ha atrevido a advertir a la Marina iraní", agregó.

También a finales del mes pasado, Sayyari rechazó informes de prensa que Irán había sido espantada desde el Golfo de Adén por los buques de guerra estadounidenses, y subrayó la firme decisión de Teherán de continuar el despliegue en la vía fluvial para proteger a los buques de carga del país de los ataques piratas.

Preguntado sobre las reclamaciones de los EE.UU. y de Arabia Saudi que los buques de guerra iraníes planeaban entregar armas Ansarullah movimiento revolucionario en Yemen cuando recibieron una advertencia de los buques de guerra estadounidenses y salieron de la región, dijo la flota iraní de buques de guerra fueron enviados a las aguas libres basadas en las leyes internacionales para proteger a los buques de carga y petroleros de ataques piratas, y que no entreguen las armas a otras naciones.

Lo que implica que las denuncias de los saudíes y estadounidenses no eran ciertas, el Almirante recordó que él, como comandante de la Armada de Irán, había declarado oficialmente la misión de la flota iraní y la ubicación de su misión (Golfo de Adén), y la presencia y la misión de los buques de guerra iraníes estaba completamente clara y podían ser controlados y verificados.

También hizo hincapié en que Irán nunca permitía que nadie inspeccione sus barcos y embarcaciones.

"Estamos presentes en esta región y proporcionaremos cobertura de seguridad para nuestros buques, ya que, de todos modos, es la ruta para el viaje de nuestros barcos", dijo.

Destacando la firme decisión de Irán de continuar con el despliegue en las aguas internacionales, incluyendo el Golfo de Adén, dijo, "Nosotros nunca abandonaremos la región y renunciar a la protección de nuestros buques de carga por el bien de sus palabras."

Subrayó que la flotilla de buques de guerra iraníes no sólo proporciona seguridad para los buques de carga del país, sino también a proteger los barcos de otros estados y petroleros de los ataques piratas.

Asimismo, el Jefe de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas iraníes mayor general Hassan Firouzabadi martes pasado desestimó las acusaciones estadounidenses de que los buques de guerra iraníes por objeto suministrar armas a los huthis y se vieron obligados a abandonar la región después de recibir una alarma desde una flota estadounidense, diciendo " Irán nunca ha entrado en aguas territoriales de Yemen, pero lleva a cabo patrullajes de rutina en las aguas internacionales en el Golfo de Adén y el Mar de Omán, la prestación del servicio y el rescate de vasijas de comercio exterior, cuyos países han apreciado la armada iraní para rescatar a sus barcos. "

De acuerdo con las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, los distintos países pueden enviar sus buques de guerra en el Golfo de Adén y las aguas costeras de Somalia contra los piratas e incluso con previo aviso al gobierno somalí entrar en las aguas territoriales de ese país en la búsqueda de los piratas del mar somalíes.

El Golfo de Adén - que une el Océano Índico con el Canal de Suez y el Mar Mediterráneo - es un importante corredor de energía, sobre todo porque el petróleo del Golfo Pérsico es enviado a Occidente a través del Canal de Suez.


Farsnews


----------



## Marchamaliano (6 May 2015)

Los aguerridos yemenís dando cera a los perros de Saud..lo que deberían hacer nuestras tropas lo están haciendo las pobres gentes del sur de la península arábiga. Mi aplauso y agradecimiento para ellos:Aplauso::Aplauso: Si alguno me leyese


----------



## Wein (6 May 2015)

Yon dijo:


> *Buque de guerra de Estados Unidos espantados por destructor iraní en el Golfo de Adén*



No se espantan es que simplemente han cambiado de aliado.

Lord Palmerston y tal


----------



## Harman (6 May 2015)

Aden Airport in Control of Yemen








*Aeropuerto Aden en el control del Ejército de Yemen, Fuerzas Voluntarias*


(Trad. Google)
06/05/2015

TEHERAN (Tasnim) - 
El aeropuerto de la ciudad puerto yemení de Adén ha estado bajo el control de los comités del ejército y voluntarios, un funcionario con el movimiento Ansarullah anunció el martes.

En declaraciones a la agencia de noticias Tasnim, Mohammed al-Bukhaiti, miembro del consejo político del Ansarullah, dijo el ejército yemení y las fuerzas de voluntarios han hecho retroceder a los mercenarios que habían entrado en Adén desde el mar y planificadas para capturar el aeropuerto.

Adén ha sido un punto de inflamación ya una campaña militar saudita llevado contra Yemen comenzó el 26 de marzo.

Fugitivo ex presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, quien cuenta con el respaldo de los saudíes, se basó en Aden durante varias semanas antes de huir a Riad.

Algunos de seis semanas de ataques aéreos mortales contra Yemen han matado a más de 2.000 personas, la mayoría de ellos civiles, según el portavoz del Ejército yemení.

La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, que busca restaurar la energía a Hadi, incluye otros ocho estados árabes y está recibiendo apoyo logístico de los EE.UU., Gran Bretaña y Francia.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2015)

EXCLUSIVE: Yemeni Forces Capture Egyptian, Turkish Nationals Tunnel Diggers | Electronic Resistance








*EXCLUSIVO: Fuerzas yemeníes Captura excavadores de tuneles egipcios y turcos.*


(Trad. Google)
06/05/2015

Luchadores populares de Yemen han capturado 20 ciudadanos egipcios y turcos que han sido contratados por el régimen saudí para cavar túneles en Saná, una fuente militar anunció el martes.

"Las fuerzas Ansarullah en cooperación con las unidades del ejército lograron detener a 20 ciudadanos turcos y egipcios después de asaltar fortalezas de los terroristas de al-Qaeda en la capital Saná", Hassan al-Masqati, un oficial militar de alto nivel de Yemen, dijo a FNA.

Y añadió: "La especialidad de todos los terroristas detenidos es la excavación del túnel."

Al-Masqati también dijo que la trama saudíes para cavar varios túneles de ancho-suficientes en virtud de Yemen en un intento de contrabando fácilmente artillería y vehículos blindados a los ataques de los países y lanzamiento sorpresa árabes contra el ejército y las tropas Ansarullah.

El 4 de abril, los combatientes Ansarullah encontraron 16 túneles a través del cual los terroristas saudíes respaldado al-Qaeda y pro-Hadi militantes habían infiltrado en diferentes regiones cerca de la ciudad de Adén.

Cientos de terroristas se dice que han utilizado los túneles para llevar a cabo ataques terroristas contra el pueblo y los luchadores populares en todo el país musulmán.

Los combatientes Ansarullah y tropas del ejército han hecho importantes avances en su lucha contra los terroristas y las fuerzas leales al presidente prófugo Mansour Hadi través de Yemen de Al Qaeda en las últimas semanas.

Los enfrentamientos entre los combatientes Ansarullah y los terroristas de Al Qaeda-saudíes respaldado así como las milicias pro-Hadi continúan en el y occidental y partes del sur del país como Arabia Saudita ha estado en huelga de Yemen durante 41 días, ahora para restaurar la energía a fugitivo Mansour Hadi presidente, un estrecho aliado de Riad.

Hadi renunció en enero y se negó a reconsiderar la decisión a pesar de los llamamientos de los revolucionarios Ansarullah del movimiento Houthi.

A pesar de las afirmaciones de Riad que está bombardeando las posiciones de los combatientes Ansarullah, aviones de guerra saudíes están aplanando las áreas residenciales e infraestructuras civiles.

El 21 de abril, Arabia Saudita declaró fin a los ataques aéreos de Yemen después de semanas de bombardeos, pero los ataques aéreos están todavía en curso.

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 14:50 ----------



S. Arabia Stunned by Ansarullah







*
S. Saudita Aturdido por lucha simultánea de Ansarullah contra Al-Qaeda, ISIL*


(Trad. Google)
05/05/2015

El poder militar de Ansarullah reposar en dos frentes contra los grupos terroristas de al-Qaeda y ISIL ha sorprendido a Arabia Saudita, uno de los líderes del movimiento, dijo el lunes.

Jaber Ahmad al-Naimi se refirió a los ataques con granadas Sábado contra las posiciones de los terroristas ISIL Takfiris en varias partes de Yemen, y le dijo a FNA que "estos ataques demuestran que la resistencia y Ansarullah están presentes en todas partes ya pesar de su acoplamiento hermético en la represión de los terroristas y pro-Hadi milicias, Ansarullah está listo para la confrontación en contra de la agresión Arabia con los ojos abiertos y la resistencia ".

"Las operaciones de Ansarullah han tenido éxito en la obtención de todos los objetivos de una manera que varias posiciones de las milicias ISIL y pro-Hadi han sido destruidos", añadió.

Nuaimi subrayó que las diferentes partes de Yemen pueden convertirse en un escenario de duros enfrentamientos fuerzas populares "contra los terroristas de Al Qaeda o de ISIL en cualquier momento.

Sus comentarios se produjeron como los combatientes Ansarullah junto con unidades del ejército hicieron avances frescos en el sur de la provincia yemení de Adén el domingo, matando a grandes grupos de terroristas y las milicias respaldadas saudíes.

Los Ansarullah luchadores populares hicieron progresos en varias áreas del distrito Tawahi en Adén y infligieron numerosas bajas en los terroristas de al-Qaeda y los militantes pro-Hadi.

Además, los líderes Ansarullah anunciaron el domingo la incautación de una gran cantidad de tanques y misiles sauditas enviados a la red Al-Qaeda y las fuerzas pro-Hadi en Yemen.

"Arabia Saudita ha estado enviando armas a los terroristas desde meses antes de iniciar la agresión militar contra Yemen," Ali Mohsen al-Buraimi dijo a FNA.

"Con la ayuda del ejército y de los comités revolucionarios, Ansarullah incautó varios camiones que transportaban armas a través de la frontera terrestre-Arabia yemení", agregó.

Buraimi dijo que el cargamento de armas incluía decenas de misiles, tanques e incluso helicópteros que iban a ser utilizados por los terroristas y las milicias de apoyo al presidente prófugo Mansour Hadi.

"Arabia Saudita es la fuente del terrorismo y un partidario de terroristas en Yemen, pero la nación yemení se opondrá a esta agresión", añadió.

También el viernes, los revolucionarios Ansarullah anunciaron la incautación de un avión no tripulado de vigilancia Arabia, en la provincia de Saada.

Los revolucionarios Ansarullah capturaron el avión no tripulado, que tenía paracaídas aterrizó debido a un fallo técnico, mientras patrullaba la zona el viernes.

Arabia Saudita ha sido sorprendente Yemen durante 40 días ahora para restaurar la energía a fugitivo presidente Mansour Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad. Hasta ahora, la agresión Arabia llevado ha matado al menos a 3.163 yemeníes, incluidos cientos de mujeres y niños.

Hadi renunció en enero y se negó a reconsiderar la decisión a pesar de los llamamientos de los revolucionarios Ansarullah del movimiento Houthi.

A pesar de las afirmaciones de Riad que está bombardeando las posiciones de los combatientes Ansarullah, aviones de guerra saudíes están aplanando las áreas residenciales e infraestructuras civiles.

El 21 de abril, la monarquía fin a los ataques aéreos de Yemen después de cinco semanas de bombardeos, declaró, pero los ataques aéreos están todavía en curso.

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 14:55 ----------

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Ali AlAhmed @AliAlAhmed_en  · 2 h Hace 2 horas

For the 2nd day #Najran is now being shelled by #Yemeni mortars in response to 40 days of #Saudi bombardments @cnnbrk @APDiploWriter
*
Para el segundo día #Najran está siendo bombardeado por morteros #Yemeni en respuesta a los 40 días de bombardeos #SaudicnnbrkAPDiploWriter

---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 14:58 ----------

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Ali AlAhmed @AliAlAhmed_en  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Breaking: #Yemen -i forces shell #Najran 4 2nd day killing captain Saeed AlMansour @JacksonDiehl @cnni @France24_en 
*
Breaking: #yemen Fuerzas -i shell #Najran 4 segundo día capitán matando Saeed Almansour


----------



## Harman (6 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 3 h Hace 3 horas

houthis enter aden's tawahi district, the last stronghold of president hadi. its fall would mean total houthi control 
*
houthis introduzca distrito tawahi de Adén, el último bastión de hadi presidente. su caída significaría el control total Houthi

Yemen's Houthis enter Aden's al-Tawahi district - Israel News, Ynetnews

*Huthis de Yemen entran en el distrito de al-Tawahi de Adén*

(Trad. Google)
06/05/2015

ADEN - combatientes Houthi de Yemen el miércoles entró en el distrito de al-Tawahi de Adén, uno de los últimos bastiones de los partidarios del presidente Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, a pesar de los ataques aéreos saudíes llevado en el grupo musulmán chiíta,

Los residentes dijeron que estaban en marcha fuertes enfrentamientos entre huzíes y simpatizantes de Hadi, que ha huido a Arabia Saudita. Casas Tawahi afirman instituciones, incluyendo el palacio presidencial, las oficinas de seguridad del Estado y el puerto principal.

Los residentes dijeron que la caída de Tawahi significaría efectivamente que la totalidad de la sureña ciudad portuaria había estado bajo el control Houthi.


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2015)

Parece ue, por segundo día, continúan bombardeardo Najran por parte de la artillería Houthi, y la población huye ante el avance de la guerra. 

Arabia Saudi habría confirmado la muerte de, al menos, 5 soldados en los bombardeos.

Así mismo, se rumorea ¿Están los americanos retirando la flota del Golfo Pérsico?


----------



## A.B.C. (6 May 2015)

*Yellen le baja los humos a Wall Street - elEconomista.es*


----------



## Stepanakert (7 May 2015)

Estroncio dijo:


> Creo que has intentado pegar con celo tantos topicazos que no sabes ni qué has escrito.



Seguramente; supongo te refieres a que ni los zaidies son duodecimanos ( a diferencia de sus patrones farsis) ni los proeratas de turno tan tan...ironizaba o intentaba pasar por otro tuerto mas en pais de topicazos.


----------



## jerjes (7 May 2015)

El 34º Grupo Naval de Iran desplegado en el Golfo de Adén cerca de Yemen,se vio obligado a lanzar una advertencia a un buque de guerra y a dos aviones de EE.UU por aproximarse de forma peligrosa comunicó una fuente militar irani.

Segun explicó el destructor DDG-81 y dos aviones de patrulla infrigieron la distancia minima establecida y continuaron aproximadandose al 34º Grupo Naval. Ante esta situacion un destructor irani lanzó una advertencia inmediata q hizo efecto pues las fuerzas estadounidense cambiaron su rumbo y se alejaron prudentemente, dijo la fuente citada por la agencia FARS.

Agregó q el 34º Grupo Naval formado por una fragata y un destructor realiza misiones de patrullaje en el Golfo de Aden y en la zona del Bad el Mandeb, vigilando para "prevenir cualquier amenaza a los intereses nacionales de Iran".

Los habitantes de la ciudad saudi de Najran en la frontera con Yemen a causa de los ataques de artilleria perpetrados por los huties el martes huye en coches puesto q el aeropuerto local fué cerrado el martes por los bombardeos. En la ciudad solo permanecen los inmigrantes. Muchos transfieren su dinero de los bancos ganado con su trabajo para mandarlos a sus paises.

Las patrullas militares saudies vigilan las calles y las instalaciones estrategicas. El hospital está sobrecargado de heridos.Ayer los huties volvieron a bombardear la ciudad ocasionando muertos y heridos. La TV irani Press TV,comunicó q Arabia Saudi ha suspendido todos los vuelos con destino a o desde el aeropuerto de Najran "hasta nuevo aviso",además informo q fue muerto un oficial saudi en un puesto de control.

Los representantes del movimiento huti Ansar Alá podran tomar parte en la conferencia de las fuerzas yemenis en Riad si observan la resolucion de la ONU, declaró el jefe del comité organizador. Estan invitadas todas las fuerzas politicas del Yemen 2así como el Consejo de Cooperacion para los Estados Arabes del Golfo Persico,la liga Arabe y la ONU.La Organizacion para la Cooperacion islamica,algunos politicos mundiales,activistas sociales.Segun el representante del Comite Organizador Jabbari, destaco q los yemenies no necesitan un nuevo dialogo nacional,sino un mecanismo para poner en practica las decisiones politicas ya alcanzadas precisando q estas decisiones incluyen una reforma del ejercito, del sistema electoral y de la organizacion territorial,asi como la elaboracion de una nuieva constitucion.

La Conferencia para Yemen en Riad está prevista para el 16 y 17 de mayo. Los huties han dicho q no acudiran a la conferencia de Riad.

El embajador yemeni ante la ONU al Yamani ha instado al Consejo de seguridad de la ONU a autorizar con caracter urgente una intervencion terrestre para salvar a su pais.

La coalicion sigue ocasionando la muerte en la parte noreste de Yemen informó la TV irani Press TV.Los aviones lanzaron un centenar de misiles contra un barrio residencial en la ciudad de Saana.

Devolucion de la Esperanza en su segunda fase de bombardeos,ha producido la muerte de mujeres y niños dijo un medico citado por la Agencia DPA.Segun las organizaciones internacionales para finales de Abril en el Yemen murieron 1244 personas y otras 5044 resultaron heridos los desplazados superan los 300.000.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 14 min Hace 14 minutos

AlmasirahTV has shown a vid of the Saudi Apache that was shot down today by the border #Yemen
*
AlmasirahTV ha mostrado un video de un helicoptero Apache de la Arabia que fue derribado hoy por la frontera #Yemen

https://twitter.com/hussainbukhaiti/status/596241319288123394 … 















Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti

Saudi Apache helicopter has been shot down by tribesmen in Al-Boga'a E Sadda N #Yemen when it was attacking the area
*
Arabia Apache helicóptero ha sido derribado por los miembros de la tribu de Al-Boga'a E Sadda N #Yemen cuando estaba atacando la zona


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2015)

Milicias pro-Houthi en el interior saudí de Najran. Al parecer han capturado varios puntos clave de la ciudad.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (7 May 2015)

Se sabe algo de la frontera con Jazan? 
Ahi esta concentrado un nucleo indutrial/petrolero enorme y puede "haber tomate" como lo capturen.


----------



## Methos (7 May 2015)

Situación en Aden


----------



## Hermericus (7 May 2015)

Un eminente lider de Al Qaeda en Arabia ha resulktado muerto en un bombardeo USA en Yemen.

¿COMO SE COME ESTO???? 

¿Un Fake para despistar? 

¿Estan los USA atacando a los aliados de los pedofilos en Yemen?

Top al-Qaeda in the Arab Peninsula militant reportedly 'killed in US air strike' - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 May 2015)

Se llama fuego amigo


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2015)

Segun dice la noticia 'a US air strike in Yemen had successfully killed Nasser bin Ali al-Ansi along with his eldest son and other fighters'

Parece que el figura fue el que en un video reivindicó el atentado a Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## A.B.C. (8 May 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> Un eminente lider de Al Qaeda en Arabia ha resulktado muerto en un bombardeo USA en Yemen.
> 
> ¿COMO SE COME ESTO????
> 
> ...



*Realmente es muy extraño. Tienes razón Hermericus, para sospechar. Hay que ver si surgen más informaciones. Si los J-USA ya intervienen indica ya un gran jaleo politico en J-USA, está en marcha.
Los huties combaten a Al Qaeda y a ISIS, "criaturitas" de Israel y Arabia Saudi. Podría significar un "cambio de bando" de J-USA para volver a ser USA y quedarse con lo que les interesa en la penísula arábica. Puede que sea para evitar que Irán "mueva ficha", en Yemen; e incluso, que la mueva Rusia. Pero, como bien dices, todo sea una "cortina de humo" o un simple "daño colateral" provocado por unos pilotos "borrachos". Muchas gracias por tu aporte.*


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *Realmente es muy extraño. Tienes razón Hermericus, para sospechar. Hay que ver si surgen más informaciones. Si los J-USA ya intervienen indica ya un gran jaleo politico en J-USA, está en marcha.
> Los huties combaten a Al Qaeda y a ISIS, "criaturitas" de Israel y Arabia Saudi. Podría significar un "cambio de bando" de J-USA para volver a ser USA y quedarse con lo que les interesa en la penísula arábica. Puede que sea para evitar que Irán "mueva ficha", en Yemen; e incluso, que la mueva Rusia. Pero, como bien dices, todo sea una "cortina de humo" o un simple "daño colateral" provocado por unos pilotos "borrachos". Muchas gracias por tu aporte.*



Mi opinión es que se lo han cargado por ser el que reivindicó el atentado de Charlie Hebdo. 

Al Qaeda es el Frankestein de USA y los pedofilos, pero tiene algo de vida propia y de cuando en cuando se sale de madre: entonces hay que coger la vara y decirle al bicho que eso no se hace.


----------



## A.B.C. (8 May 2015)

*Yemen urge a la ONU a una intervención terrestre para "salvar" al país 
El embajador de Yemen en la ONU ha pedido al Consejo de Seguridad de la organización realizar una operación terrestre con el fin de "salvar" al país y liberar la población de las "bárbaras violaciones" por parte de los hutíes. 
Las autoridades de Yemen han pedido a la comunidad internacional "realizar urgentemente una intervención terrestre para salvar al país", en particular en las ciudades de Adén y Taiz, según la carta enviada al Consejo de Seguridad de la*ONU. De este modo, la misiva del embajador de Yemen en la ONU, Khaled* Alyemany,*puede ser una condición legal para una operación de las tropas extranjeras en el país.
Por otra parte, el documento citado por*Reuters*insta a las organizaciones de derechos humanos a*documentar las "bárbaras violaciones contra una población indefensa",*acusando a los rebeldes hutíes de la matanza de civiles y el bloqueo de los equipos médicos.
"Todos los que cometieron un delito no escaparán del castigo y*el gobierno tomará todas las medidas necesarias para llevar a los hutíes y las fuerzas leales al expresidente Saleh a la justicia internacional*por los crímenes de guerra", reza la carta de Alyemany.
Según diversas informaciones, el contingente limitado de tropas terrestres de la coalición internacional, liderada por Arabia Saudita ya ha entrado en Yemen, como respuesta a la petición de las autoridades depuestas del país. Irán, por su*parte, denuncia que la operación militar en Yemen es una invasión directa que debe cesarse inmediatamente.
*

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 04:32 ----------

*
ALGO SOBRE EL OPONENTE DE LOS HUITIES

Siete hechos impactantes sobre la Arabia Saudita del 'modernizador' rey*Abdalá 
26 ene 2015 

Desconcertado por los elogios excesivos de los líderes mundiales dirigidos al recientemente fallecido rey Abdalá de Arabia Saudita, RT ha indagado si la avalancha de halagos resiste un escrutinio. 
El primer ministro británico, David Cameron, elogió al monarca de 90 años de edad que "fortaleció el entendimiento entre religiones", mientras que la directora del Fondo Monetario Internacional, Christine Lagarde, lo llamó "firme defensor de las mujeres", si bien "discreto". Casi todos los grandes políticos parecían además estar de acuerdo con que el descendiente de la casa de Saud, fue —en palabras de Tony Blair— "un modernizador hábil", que "llevó a su país al futuro".
Pero, ¿llevó realmente el rey Abdalá a su país al siglo XXI?
No hay elecciones, partidos, Parlamento, disidencia
En la misma línea que las décadas anteriores, Arabia Saudita recibió las calificaciones más bajas posibles en libertades civiles y políticas en la evaluación anual de Freedom House en 2014. Sus 'vecinos' en la lista fueron Corea del Norte, Turkmenistán y las más brutales dictaduras africanas.
En Arabia Saudita no hay elecciones nacionales, no hay partidos, y ningún parlamento, tan solo una cámara de asesoramiento simbólica, conocida como 'Majlis al Shura'. La crítica está estrictamente prohibida: apenas unos días antes de la muerte del rey Abdalá, el bloguero Raif Badawi*recibió los primeros 50 latigazos de un total de 1.000 a los que ha sido condenado*por pedir la libertad de expresión en su blog.
Igualdad: puestos de trabajo para 7.000*príncipes de Saud
Existen más de 7.000 príncipes que llevan el apellido Saud y algunos expertos especulan que el número real podría acercarse a 30.000. Todos deben ocupar un puesto acorde con su linaje, por lo que se crean cientos de sinecuras, mientras que candidatos con talento quedan excluidos de los puestos clave si no llevan el apellido apropiado.
Controvertido sistema de transferencia de poder
Irónicamente, con tal gran número de descendientes para elegir, la casa de Saud está paralizada por unas leyes de sucesión particularmente obsoletas. En lugar de primogenitura, donde el título es heredado por el hijo primogénito del soberano, Arabia Saudita utiliza la sucesión agnaticia, o el traspaso de poder a un hermano. Esto significa que Abdalá ha sido sucedido por su hermano de 79 años de edad Salman, mientras que el príncipe heredero, Muqrin, este año cumple 70.
Debajo del cuadro geriátrico de líderes existe un nido de víboras: la generación exponencialmente mayor y más joven que planea participar en el ascenso al trono, con abundantes facciones entre las diferentes ramas de la extensa familia. No está claro cómo este sistema garantiza el aumento de la prosperidad y la estabilidad de un Estado del siglo XXI, y el rey Abdalá hizo poco para reformar sus principios básicos.
Derecho: sables y látigos
Puede que casi se haya convertido en un cliché la comparación entre los sistemas jurídicos de Arabia Saudita y del Estado Islámico, pero los vínculos entre los dos son fundamentales. Ambos utilizan la misma escuela ultraconservadora Hanbali*de jurisprudencia, y muchos de los 'jueces' del Estado Islámico son sauditas debido a su familiaridad con este concepto de justicia.
Entre los castigos infligidos figura desde cortar las manos y los pies por robo, latigazos por adulterio y otros delitos menores "sociales", hasta la decapitación, que puede ser impuesta por delitos tan variados como sedición, robo, hechicería o narcotráfico.
Se cree que 87 personas fueron decapitadas el año pasado, lo que está en línea con la media nacional de los últimos cinco años. A diferencia de la solución de algunos de los problemas de fondo de Arabia Saudita, una restricción de esta forma de 'justicia' solo hubiera requerido una intervención firme del rey Abdalá, lo que evidentemente no era una prioridad para él.
Derechos humanos: tortura y martillo
No existe un código legal en Arabia Saudita, lo que deja en manos de los jueces el establecimiento del castigo de acuerdo con su interpretación de las escrituras islámicas. Esto les da un poder ilimitado, creando uno de los sistemas de justicia posiblemente más inconsistentes del mundo, donde los convictos no tienen ninguna manera clara de apelar.
Además, gran parte del proceso legal depende de una 'confesión' de la parte demandada, lo que a su vez fomenta la tortura. En la práctica, la veracidad de la información obtenida de esta manera es más baja que en Guantánamo, ya que en lugar de tratar de extraer datos comprobables, los torturadores meramente exigen penitencia, por todos los medios.
El rey Abdalá intentó racionalizar el sistema mediante la creación de más tribunales de apelación y la introducción de una selección más estricta de los jueces. Sin embargo, no puso en duda el valor del sistema jurídico en su totalidad, y todos los jueces que han sido designados en las últimas dos décadas han sido aprobados personalmente por él.
Derechos de la mujer: mujeres (no) conductores
Este país del Golfo es el único del mundo donde todavía no se permite a las mujeres conducir.*La cuestión no está cerca de la solución, y una mujer sorprendida al volante, ya sea durante una protesta simbólica o durante un paseo ordinario, puede terminar condenada a latigazos. Para ser justos, el rey Abdalá intervino en al menos un caso para conmutar una pena.
Pero, por supuesto, para la mayoría de las mujeres sauditas la conducción es el menor de los problemas. Muchas preferirían ser capaces de salir de la casa, hacer una compra o firmar un documento legal, como la autorización de una operación médica o una matrícula académica, sin el consentimiento de un tutor, ya sea el esposo o el padre. Sin embargo, incluso estas medidas asfixiantes solo dan una idea vaga del estatus de las mujeres saudíes en una sociedad donde incluso su testimonio ante el tribunal vale la mitad del de un hombre.
El rey Abdalá animó a más mujeres a entrar en la educación, y les asignó una quinta parte de los escaños en la cámara de asesoramiento, permitiéndoles también votar y presentarse en las elecciones municipales de 2015. Al igual que otras áreas de reforma, estos gestos simbólicos han afectado poco a la mayoría de las mujeres sauditas, que siguen siendo unas de las más desfavorecidas del mundo.
Lucha antiterrorista: ¿amigo o enemigo?
Una donación de 100 millones dólares al centro de lucha contra el terrorismo de la ONU el año pasado fue una muestra de generosidad de Riad, pero lo que los sauditas dan con una mano parece que la quitan con la otra.
De acuerdo con los cables diplomáticos publicados por WikiLeaks en 2010, EE.UU. considera a Arabia Saudita la mayor fuente de financiación del terrorismo suní en el mundo y una "crucial" hucha de Al Qaeda y otros grupos radicales. Si bien gran parte de su financiación proviene de particulares, es poco probable que la identidad de estos fuera un secreto para el rey Abdalá, que no hizo nada para frenar a sus familiares.
La presunta financiación podría dar la impresión de que la casa de Saud se opone al tipo 'malo' de terrorismo: en su mayoría chiíes, pero también grupos suníes disidentes que amenazan su hegemonía sobre la región. Mientras que cuando aparece el tipo 'correcto' de terrorismo, chechenos de Rusia o 'rebeldes' contra el régimen de Al Assad, este no solo es apoyado económicamente por miembros de la corte de Riad, sino que también es visto como una herramienta legítima para la difusión de la ideología wahabí.
*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 May 2015)

A ver si yemen invade Arabia saudí y su gerontocracia se viene abajo de una vez..


----------



## Harman (8 May 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 5 h Hace 5 horas

Saudi targeted Sayed Hussain Alhouthi shrine today.i visited it last year,Saudi&ISIS came from same source of terror 
*
Saudi ha bombardeado Sayed Hussain Alhouthi santuario hoy. he visitado el año pasado, Arabia y ISIS provenía de una misma fuente de terror













---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 19:08 ----------

_Mas salvajadas por parte Saudi_

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 2 h hace 2 horas

More pics Of Saudi massacre in Hajah NW #Yemen #HRW
Was it Napalm bomb.im no expert but it remind me w Vietnam 4thPic 
*
Más fotos de la masacre de Arabia en Hajah NW #Yemen #HRW
¿Fue Napalm bomb.im ningún experto pero me recuerdan w Vietnam 4thPic



Spoiler































---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 19:10 ----------

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 17 min Hace 17 minutos

URGENT call to the world,Aftr KSA declared ALL Sadda N #Yemen is a target,KSA has announced ceasefire startin Tuesday SO 4day left 2destroy
*
Llamado urgente al mundo, Aftr KSA declaró TODOS Sadda N #Yemen es un objetivo, KSA ha anunciado cese del fuego startin Martes SO 4 días 2¡Destruye izquierda

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 19:11 ----------

Hussain Albukhaiti ha retwitteado
Yemen Peace Project @YemenPeaceNews  · 44 min Hace 44 minutos

KSA announces ceasefire for Tuesday, will spend the 3 days before destroying Sa'dah. Not a confidence-building plan. Ceasefire won't happen.
*
KSA anuncia cese del fuego para el martes, pasará los 3 días antes de la destrucción de Sada. No es un plan de fomento de la confianza. Alto el fuego no va a suceder.

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 19:12 ----------

Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 18 h Hace 18 horas

Casualties of Saudi(believed to be White phosphorus bomb)that was used yest in Hajah NW #Yemen
*
Casualties of Arabia (se cree que Blanco bomba de fósforo) que se utilizó de yest Hajah NW #Yemen
‫Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù† : Ø¬Ø±Ø*Ù‰ Ù‚ØµÙ Ø§Ù„Ø¹Ø¯ÙˆØ§Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠ Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù† Ø¨Ø£Ø³Ù„Ø*Ø© Ù…Ø*Ø±Ù…Ù‡ Ø¯ÙˆÙ„ÙŠØ§‬&lrm; - YouTube


_No publico las fotografías, Son Atroces._
https://twitter.com/HussainBukhaiti

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 19:14 ----------

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 19 h Hace 19 horas

Unconfirmed Reports that Saudi/US coalition used white phosphorus bomb today in Sadda N #Yemen
What els will be used? 
*
Informes no confirmados de que Arabia / US coalición usó fósforo blanco bomba hoy de Sadda N #Yemen
Qué els se utilizarán?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 May 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A ver si yemen invade Arabia saudí y su gerontocracia se viene abajo de una vez..



¡Hombre! estamos de acuerdo en algo.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡Hombre! estamos de acuerdo en algo.



_Y a ser posible que los cuelguen de los helicopteros (como hacen ellos con los ajusticiados)._

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 20:05 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 3 min Hace 3 minutos

Reports of 80 rockets falling on Al-Hasamah, Al-Manzalah and Al-Camp, 27 missiles fall on Razeh district in #Saada #Yemen #OpRestoringHope
*
Informes de 80 cohetes que caen en Al-Hasamah, Al-Manzalah y Al-Camp, 27 misiles caen sobre el distrito de Razeh de #Saada #Yemen #OpRestoringHope

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 20:08 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 31 min Hace 31 minutos

Protests in #Yemen against #KSA #OpRestoringHope under the slogan: "Blockade and aggression is genocide of people"
*
Las protestas en contra #Yemen #KSA #OpRestoringHope bajo el lema: "El bloqueo y la agresión es el genocidio del pueblo"







---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 20:25 ----------

Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Brasco_Aad retwitteó Al Arabiya English

Saudi Arabia:''There will be NO ground invasion in Yemen''(so they will bomb as much as they can, until may 12 2015)
*
Arabia Saudita: '' No habrá invasión terrestre en Yemen '' (por lo que se bombardear todo lo que pueda, hasta 12 de mayo 2015)

*
Brasco_Aad añadió,
Al Arabiya English @AlArabiya_Eng
#BREAKING: Saudi-led coalition spokesman says there won’t be a ground intervention in Yemen


----------



## Harman (8 May 2015)

Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor · 7 h Hace 7 horas

Humanitarian Crisis In #Yemen Is Deepening. Access To Food & Water Increasingly Difficult. Via @UNICEFmena 
*
Crisis humanitaria en #Yemen está profundizando. El acceso a alimentos y agua cada vez más difícil. ViaUNICEFmena


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (8 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
> Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 5 h Hace 5 horas
> 
> Saudi targeted Sayed Hussain Alhouthi shrine today.i visited it last year,Saudi&ISIS came from same source of terror
> ...



La basura follacabras está ON FIRE.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (9 May 2015)

salamandra20 dijo:


> La basura follacabras está ON FIRE.



Financiados por USA, OTAN, ISRAEL. no olvidemos.
Estos son los "valores de Occidente" y sus aliados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 May 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Financiados por USA, OTAN, ISRAEL. no olvidemos.
> Estos son los "valores de Occidente" y sus aliados.



Sera financiado por ellos mismos y su estupida relgion...
alah hizo que su puto desierto estuviera debajo de un mar lleno de placton y luego se convirtio en petroleo...
ya me COMPRARE UN TESLA por joder al autentico ESTADO ISLAMICO..


----------



## A.B.C. (9 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> _Mas salvajadas por parte Saudi[/B]_



_

*Muchas gracias Harman, por tus aportes. Confío en que, prontamente, todo se termine con la justa victoria hutie y de paso se borre del mapa el estado que, cada vez más descubierto, promueve estas masacres, desde hace siglos*_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (9 May 2015)

8 bases militares "abandonadas"....
Les militaires saoudiens désertent les casernes
...
La OTAN está perdiendo la guerra por ahora. En los tres frentes (Ucrania, Siria y Yemen). 
8:


----------



## Harman (9 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 40 min Hace 40 minutos

Pro-#Houthis source: #KSA carries out 12 airstrikes on water storage units in Hadid Mt in #Aden #Yemen #OpRestoringHope
*
Fuente Pro- # huzíes: #KSA lleva a cabo 12 ataques aéreos en las unidades de almacenamiento de agua en Hadid Mt en #Aden #Yemen #OpRestoringHope


----------



## Harman (10 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Saleh: I urge you to carry your gun on your shoulder and your head on your neck and face this cowardly aggression 
*
Saleh: Yo insto a llevar su arma en el hombro y la cabeza en su cuello y frente a esta cobarde agresión








saleh: I urge all ppl in #Yemen to deal with the interior threat more dangerous than the aggression; 'spies' 
*
Insto a todos los PPL en #Yemen para hacer frente a la amenaza de interiores más peligrosa que la agresión; 'espías'
**
Saleh: I dont work with Houthis, but from here I say; I will stand with whoever wants to defend this land 
*
Yo no trabajo con huzíes, pero desde aquí les digo; Voy a estar con quien quiera defender esta tierra
**
Saleh: Saleh Institution will donate $1 million dollars to those w/o electricity here and anywhere else in the world 
*
Institución Saleh donará 1 millón de dólares a los w / o electricidad aquí y en cualquier otro lugar en el mundo

---------- Post added 10-may-2015 at 12:44 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 6 min Hace 6 minutos

“@anadoluagency: #BREAKING: Malaysia troops arrive in Saudi Arabia to join coalition against Houthis: Agency
*
“@anadoluagency: #BREAKING: Malasia tropas llegan a Arabia Saudita para unirse coalición contra huzíes: Agencia

Anadolu Agency ”


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (10 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 40 min Hace 40 minutos
> 
> Pro-#Houthis source: #KSA carries out 12 airstrikes on water storage units in Hadid Mt in #Aden #Yemen #OpRestoringHope
> *
> Fuente Pro- # huzíes: #KSA lleva a cabo 12 ataques aéreos en las unidades de almacenamiento de agua en Hadid Mt en #Aden #Yemen #OpRestoringHope



Pretenden matar a la poblacion de Yemen de hambre y sed destruyendo infraectructuras.

Y la ONU judeoOtanica no dice ni mu...derechos humanos para cuando interesa a las potencias anglosajonas...


----------



## Harman (10 May 2015)

ElectronicResistance @ResistanceER · 4 h Hace 4 horas

Source: #Yemeni Tribesmen Gain Control of #Saudi City in #Jazan: Source: Yemeni Tribesmen Gain Control of Saudi City in Jazan | Electronic Resistance …

Fuente: hombres de las tribus de Yemen Control de ganancia de Arabia City en Jazan

Las tropas tribales yemeníes han ganado el control sobre una ciudad estratégica en el Arabia provincia del sudoeste de Jazan, fuentes anunciaron el sábado.

Fuentes Militray yemeníes de alto rango dijo el sábado que los combatientes tribales del país ganaron el control de la ciudad de al-Ahad Masareha en Jazan después de intercambiar disparos con las fuerzas saudíes sólo alrededor de 3 horas.

Los miembros de la tribu también han capturado a más de 60 soldados saudíes después de tomar el control de la ciudad, agregaron las fuentes.

Tomando una parte justa de sus despojos, las fuerzas tribales también se incautaron 22 vehículos Hummer, 17 jeeps blindados y gran cantidad de armas y municiones en la operación.

Escaramuzas transfronterizas entre las tropas saudíes y yemeníes tribus han estallado en los últimos dos semanas, ya que los ataques aéreos ilegales de la monarquía continúan y hasta el momento han cobrado la vida de miles de personas inocentes, sobre todo en las zonas fronterizas. Las tribus que residen cerca de las fronteras de Yemen del Norte han presenciado especialmente más muertes y heridos entre su pueblo, ya que han estado bajo ataques de artillería del ejército de Arabia Saudita en el último mes también.

Arabia Saudí lanzó su campaña de bombardeos contra el Yemen el 26 de marzo en un intento de restaurar la energía a fugitivo Presidente Mansour Hadi, un firme aliado de Riad.

Hadi renunció en enero y se negó a reconsiderar la decisión a pesar de los llamamientos de los revolucionarios Ansarullah del movimiento Houthi.

A pesar de las afirmaciones de Riad que está bombardeando las posiciones de los combatientes Ansarullah, aviones de guerra saudíes están aplanando las áreas residenciales e infraestructuras civiles.

Según recuentos FNA, los ataques de la monarquía hasta ahora han cobrado la vida de al menos 3.598 civiles, la mayoría mujeres y niños.

---------- Post added 10-may-2015 at 13:06 ----------

Another Apache Chopper Downed in Yemen









Otro helicóptero Apache derribado en Sadá de Yemen

Popular juego de lucha yemení bebió otro helicóptero de ataque Apache estadounidense utilizado por la coalición liderada por Arabia en la provincia noroeste de Saada.

Según despachos FNA, las tropas yemeníes derribaron un helicóptero Apache en el distrito de Arabia Baqem en Sadá, capturando sus dos pilotos saber Sultan al-Zahrani y Fahed al-Ghamedi.

Las tropas yemeníes habían derribado otro helicóptero Apache en el distrito de al-Baqa en Sadá el jueves.

Esto es, mientras que las fuerzas saudíes han amenazado yemeníes firmes a abandonar el antiguo barrio de Sada en Sadá como sus aviones militares han estado golpeando el distrito fuertemente desde ayer, interrumpiendo todos los enlaces de comunicación.

Arabia Saudita ha sido sorprendente Yemen durante 45 días ahora para restaurar la energía a fugitivo presidente Mansour Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad. Hasta ahora, la agresión Arabia llevado ha matado al menos a 3.585 yemeníes, incluidos cientos de mujeres y niños.

Hadi renunció en enero y se negó a reconsiderar la decisión a pesar de los llamamientos de los revolucionarios Ansarullah del movimiento Houthi.

A pesar de las afirmaciones de Riad que está bombardeando las posiciones de los combatientes Ansarullah, aviones de guerra saudíes están aplanando las áreas residenciales e infraestructuras civiles.

El 21 de abril, Arabia Saudita declaró fin a los ataques aéreos de Yemen después de semanas de bombardeos, pero los ataques aéreos están todavía en curso.

---------- Post added 10-may-2015 at 13:48 ----------

Execution of Sheikh Nimr to Spark Revolution in S. Arabia | Electronic Resistance








La Ejecución de Sheikh Nimr la chispa de la Revolución en S. Saudita 



Varios activistas de derechos saudíes advirtieron Riad que la ejecución de la prominente clérigo chiíta, el jeque Nimr Baqir al-Nimr, le prendieron fuego a Arabia Saudita.

"El pueblo de Arabia Saudita le pedirán un alto en la ejecución de la pena de muerte (por Sheikh Nimr) mediante la organización de mítines y manifestaciones pacíficas", el jeque Abbas al-FNA Qatifi dijo el sábado.

Haciendo hincapié en la fuerte oposición de la provincia oriental de Arabia Saudita para la ejecución del clérigo chiíta, dijo, "El caso de Sheikh Nimr es un espectáculo Arabia desempeñado por los príncipes saudíes en el orden de los EE.UU. y el régimen sionista, como parte de un complot en el país e incluso de otros países islámicos ".

También en declaraciones pertinentes hoy en día, Abdolhadi al-Sattari, otro activista de derechos Arabia, dijo a FNA que las autoridades saudíes han recurrido a los terroristas para suprimir los chiítas dentro y fuera de Arabia Saudita.

Advirtió que la gente de la provincia oriental tomarán venganza por la sangre de sus mártires.

También otros activistas de derechos humanos dijeron que la juventud saudí han condenado los planes para ejecutar Sheikh Nimr y están preparándose para una gran revolución contra los gobernantes crueles del país.

Una fuente informada dijo a Arabia FNA el miércoles que Riad planeaba ejecutar Sheikh Nimr el 14 de mayo.

"El régimen saudí planea ejecutar Sheikh Nimr en el aniversario de la muerte de Nayef bin Abdullah, el ex príncipe heredero saudí," dijo la fuente, que habló bajo la condición del anonimato debido a la sensibilidad de su información, dijo.

La fuente dijo que los gobernantes saudíes saber que la medida podría hundir la monarquía en las llamas del descontento y que podría tener que pagar un alto precio por la ejecución de Sheikh Nimr, y han preparado planes de combate disturbios tras consultar con varios expertos en seguridad occidentales.

Nimr fue atacado y detenido en la región de Qatif en julio de 2012. Su detención provocó protestas generalizadas en el reino dejando varios muertos.

El 15 de octubre de 2014, Nimr fue condenado a muerte en el Tribunal Penal Especializado en Riad. En reacción a la sentencia, la gente salió a las calles en la ciudad de Qatif, en la Provincia Oriental para condenar al movimiento.

Amnistía Internacional ha pedido la pena de muerte "atroz" y dijo que el veredicto debe ser anulada.

Nimr se le dio la pena de muerte bajo la acusación de perturbar la seguridad del reino y hacer discursos antigubernamentales.

Él es el Imam de la mezquita de al-Awamiyya en Qatif y ha pasado la mayor parte de su detención de dos años en régimen de aislamiento en la prisión de Al Hair, en Riad, según Amnistía Internacional.

Los manifestantes han protagonizado manifestaciones en todo el mundo para condenar la sentencia de muerte dictada contra el jeque Nimr, y han expresado su solidaridad con el erudito religioso disidente saudí.

Ha habido numerosas manifestaciones en aceite rico en la provincia oriental de Arabia Saudita desde 2011, con los manifestantes pidiendo la reforma política y el fin de la discriminación generalizada. Varias personas han muerto y muchos otros han sido heridos o arrestados durante las manifestaciones.

La monarquía del Golfo Pérsico ha sido objeto de críticas de organizaciones internacionales de derechos humanos, que han criticado por no hacer frente a la situación de los derechos en el reino. Los críticos dicen que el país muestra cero tolerancia hacia la disidencia.

En enero, Joe Stork, subdirector de la división de Oriente Medio y el Norte de África de Human Rights Watch, criticó la represión de Arabia Saudita a los activistas en el reino.

"Arabia Saudita debería liberar a los activistas encarcelados y tomar otras medidas concretas y visibles para mostrar que el gobierno está dispuesto a mejorar su historial de derechos abismal", dijo Stork.

Cigüeña también cuestionó la elección de Arabia Saudita como miembro del Consejo de Derechos Humanos en noviembre del año pasado, diciendo que Riad tiene un historial de represión y sus miembros no se justifica.

Arabia Saudí es una monarquía absoluta que no permite ninguna elección.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 May 2015)

Google Maps


Pos parece una ciudad grandota, y está bien metida en la provincia ..  :8:


----------



## Harman (10 May 2015)

UN-chartered ship docks in Yemen with fuel for aid deliveries | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR








El barco fletado por la ONU atraca en Yemen con combustible para las entregas de ayuda 




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
10/05/2015

SANAA: Un barco fletado por el Programa Mundial de Alimentos de la ONU ha atracado en conflicto afectadas Yemen trayendo precioso combustible para impulsar la entrega de ayuda, dijo la agencia en un comunicado el domingo.

El barco atracó el sábado en el puerto occidental de Hodeida , en una medida destinada a "la apertura de una nueva línea de vida humanitaria para los civiles afectados por el conflicto" en Yemen, donde la escasez de combustible drásticas han afectado las operaciones de ayuda, según el PMA.

Se dijo que el MV Amsterdam pone en Yemen 300.000 litros de combustible y suministros para las organizaciones humanitarias, mientras que un segundo recipiente traería un adicional de 120 mil litros de combustible Domingo.

"Este gran avance para la operación humanitaria de la ONU en Yemen nos permitirá llegar a cientos de miles de personas necesitan asistencia alimentaria urgente", dijo Purnima Kashyap, director del PMA en Yemen.

Las agencias de ayuda han advertido de una crisis humanitaria en Yemen, donde una coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita lanzó ataques aéreos en marzo contra los rebeldes chiíes que invadieron el país y obligaron al presidente a huir.

"Todas las operaciones humanitarias en el país se habían paralizado debido a la escasez de combustible", dijo el PMA en su comunicado.

La ONU agencia había anunciado que estaba deteniendo su programa de distribución de alimentos en Yemen debido a la escasez de combustible.

El coordinador de la ONU para asuntos humanitarios en Yemen, Johannes van de Klaauw, dijo a la AFP en Yibuti a principios de este mes que la infraestructura de clave se derrumbaría si los suministros de combustible no fueron repuestas.

Según el PMA, se estima que 12 millones de personas están luchando para comer en Yemen.

Se dice que necesita un millón de litros de combustible cada mes en Yemen, mientras que la "necesidad total de las operaciones humanitarias se estima en cinco millones de litros por mes."

El PMA dijo que el combustible se distribuye a más de 50 organizaciones humanitarias en Yemen, tanto en Hodeida y en la capital Saná "para la entrega de ayuda humanitaria y de socorro pueden reanudar".

Más de 1.400 personas han muerto en los combates en Yemen desde el 19 de marzo y casi 6.000 heridos, según estimaciones de la ONU, que se ha declarado un alto el fuego en el país.


----------



## Jikme (10 May 2015)

No se si es muy buena la estrategia de intentar matar de hambre y sed a los yemenies. Lo más probable es que acaben buscando agua y comida en Arabia Saudi.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (11 May 2015)

Jikme dijo:


> No se si es muy buena la estrategia de intentar matar de hambre y sed a los yemenies. Lo más probable es que acaben buscando agua y comida en Arabia Saudi.



El sueño húmedo de los ayatohlas y la pesadilla de los saud:
https://paginatransversal.wordpress.com/2015/05/10/yemen-geopolitica-y-petroleo/

------------

https://paginatransversal.wordpress...-arabia-ha-sufrido-un-fracaso-total-en-yemen/

por Yusuf Fernández – El secretario general de Hezbolá, Sayyed Hassan Nasralá, ha asegurado una vez más que la ofensiva saudí contra Yemen ha supuesto un fracaso flagrante y total, mientras que el pueblo yemení ha salido claramente victorioso.

Expresándose en directo en la cadena de televisión Al Manar este martes por la tarde, Sayyed Nasralá ha llamado a aquellos que afirman haber conseguido los objetivos de la ofensiva que citen uno solo de ellos que habría sido supuestamente logrado.

Para él, la ofensiva saudí prosigue y ha dado un giro peligroso con el apoyo creciente a Al Qaida y la prohibición del envío de ayuda humanitaria al pueblo yemení.

sigue...


----------



## A.B.C. (11 May 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Pos parece una ciudad grandota, y está bien metida en la provincia ..  :8:



*Dentro del volumen de aquellas ciudades, lo es. Pero, más importante es que está en el camino a las de Medina y LA MECA !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Harman (11 May 2015)

Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 7 h Hace 7 horas

houthis shoot down a moroccan f-16 above yemen, pilot maybe killed or captured 
*
huzíes derribar un F-16 marroquí encima de yemen, piloto tal vez muerto o capturado

http://www.hespress.com/faits-divers/263443.html








Marruecos pierde piloto de combate F-16 y fue alcanzado por el fuego de Yemen

(Trad. Google)
11/05/2015

Fuerza Aérea de Marruecos fue uno de los aviones de combate llevadas a cabo incursiones sobre territorio de Yemen, donde un golpe llevar a cabo sus tareas de acuerdo con la proclamada por la Inspección General de las Fuerzas Armadas Reales en el comunicado emitido por el mismo.

Según la misma fuente, el widget militar "Lost" es uno de los F-16, que es uno de los últimos aviones de combate adquiridos por el país en el marco del desarrollo de la capacidad del modelo de la fuerza aérea marroquí.

Inspección General de las Fuerzas Armadas Reales, dijo que el mismo peleador, tocado por el fuego dirigido, ha sido puesto bajo la alianza militar liderada por Arabia Saudita y Yemen importa el estado de condiciones de la señal.

Señaló comunicarse comunicado de prensa emitido por la cúpula militar marroquí que ha perdido mecanismo de aire fue acompañado por F16 en cuestión de segundos con la tarea de volar .. y el segundo vehículo se había librado de la focalización y regresó a su base intacta.

En ese momento, que no reveló detalles de la ubicación exacta del incidente, con un tiempo siglo VI horas de tiempo local de ayer por la tarde, la Inspección General de las Fuerzas Armadas Reales señaló que "el señor de la segunda escolta avión no pudo obtener una vista previa de si el comandante de la aeronave afectada puede ser capaz de saltar". .

"La investigación y las investigaciones en curso vigorosamente .. y los resultados se darán a conocer más adelante," proporciona una comunicación Inspección General del Ejército que se había distribuido de la presencia del interés de la prensa en la misma cúpula militar marroquí.

Vale la pena mencionar que los medios de comunicación yemeníes, entre ellos la agencia de noticias oficial, no anunciaron ninguna aeronave cayó del espacio aéreo del país. Baltnasis suficientes de que los ataques aéreos liderados por Arabia Saudita se han dirigido, el domingo, la ciudad de Saada y sus alrededores con 4 ataques, al igual que el ataque contra el aeropuerto de Saná y un número de distritos de la capital.


----------



## BHAN83 (11 May 2015)

Moroccan fighter jet goes missing in Yemen - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Harman (11 May 2015)

ElectronicResistance @ResistanceER  · 5 h hace 5 horas

Source: Ex-#Saudi Crown Prince under House Arrest: 
*
Fuente: Ex # príncipe heredero saudí bajo arresto domiciliario:
Source: Ex-Saudi Crown Prince under House Arrest | Electronic Resistance


(Trad. Google)
11/05/2015

El medio hermano menor Muqrin bin Abdulaziz del rey saudita se encuentra bajo arresto domiciliario después de ser relevado de sus deberes como príncipe de la corona, una fuente divulgada el domingo.

Asa'ad Omabiya Abu Qalilah, un periodista libio independiente y escritor que tiene vínculos dentro de la monarquía saudí, según fue citado por el sitio web Hajj Noticias el domingo que Muqrin no puede visitar a nadie ni recibir huéspedes en su palacio.

El 29 de abril, el rey Salman relevado Muqrin de sus deberes como príncipe heredero y nombró a su sobrino, el diputado príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Nayef, como el nuevo heredero.

Es la primera vez que un nieto del fundador del país (Ibn Saud), en lugar de un hijo, ha sido nombrado príncipe heredero.

Mohamed bin Nayef, de 55 años, nieto del fundador de Arabia Saudita, fue nombrado príncipe heredero y ministro del Interior.

Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores saudita, Saud al-Faisal también fue reemplazado por Arabia embajador en Washington, Adel al-Jubair.

Los cambios marcó un cambio importante en la parte superior de la familia gobernante Al Saud lejos de príncipes elegidos por el difunto rey Abdullah, que murió en enero, y hacia las personas cercanas al nuevo monarca.

Informes anteriores desde el interior de la familia saudí dijo que Muqrin fue sobornado por el rey Salman bin Abdulaziz ser relevado de sus deberes como príncipe heredero para empujar a su hijo hasta la escalera para ser el próximo rey.

Mujtahid, un activista político saudí que se cree que es un miembro de, o tener una fuente bien conectada en la familia real, dijo en sus últimos tweets de que el hijo del rey, Muhammad bin Salman que está tratando de convertirse en el próximo rey, ha propuesto a pagar una suma de $10 mil millones a Muqrin.

Mientras tanto, Muhammad bin Salman ha abierto cientos de cuentas de Twitter y reclutó a muchos empleados para dar a conocer a él en sus cuentas.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (11 May 2015)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Moroccan fighter jet goes missing in Yemen - Al Jazeera English



Esos F16 marroquíes los pagó Arabia Saudita.


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2015)

http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2015/05/11/410469/Yemen-Houthi-Saudi-fighter-jet-Saada


----------



## YOL (11 May 2015)

Arabia saudi esta masacrando la poblacion civil, siguiendo el modelo de la OTAN en la guerra de kosovo, obviamente mientras la ONU los apadrina y mira hacia otro lado, y suelta alguna pequeña queja para justificarse.


A nadie se le hace raro que los arabes saudies masacren a los islamistas chiites y armen y financien a los islamistas sunnitas?


----------



## Ebola (11 May 2015)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Moroccan fighter jet goes missing in Yemen - Al Jazeera English



Para 4 aviones f-16 que tienen los Marroquis y se los derriban en Yemen bien por los huties estan haciendo nuestro trabajo.


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2015)

Misiles capturados por los houthis en en territorio saudí:







Lega más material saudí a Najran, con personal aún sin desertar (incluyendo comandos de montaña y paracaidistas.):

http://news.sky.com/story/1481722/saudi-sends-tank-strike-force-to-yemen-border













Houthis afirman haber tomado Jalah Hill en el distrito de Al-Tawal en Jazan después de que las tropas sauditas se retiraran 
https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha


----------



## Narval78_borrado (11 May 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Misiles capturados por los houthis en en territorio saudí:



Esos es un SA-125 yemení. Los Saudíes no usan misiles soviéticos. Será una pieza del ejercito regular yemení (si es que eso existe). Veo difícil que los yemeníes desplegases una pieza estática en territirio saudí. Entiendo que lo más probable es que sea una captura en el propio Yemen.

El tipo con la americana de tweed y los pantalones por el ombligo si que tiene pinta de ser un genuino _houthi_.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 May 2015)

¿Alguien sabe de que modelo son los jilgueros estos?







Gracias, ya me contestaron arriba.


----------



## Harman (11 May 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
Fatik Al-Rodaini @Fatikr · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Sanaa now is burning. please help people of Yemen more than 20 missles till this minute fired on Sanaa and they continue. #Yemen
*
Sanaa ahora se está quemando. por favor ayuda gente de Yemen más de 20 misiles hasta este minuto dispararon en Sanaa y continúan. #Yemen

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 17:56 ----------

 Fatik Al-Rodaini @Fatikr  · 34 min Hace 34 minutos

More pix from Noqum mountain of the capital Sanaa after being hit intensivly by Saudi. God save all Yemenis. #Yemen 
*
Más pix de Noqum montaña de la capital Sanaa después de ser golpeado intensivly por Arabia. Dios salve a todos los yemeníes. #Yemen






































_¿Que hay en esa colina? o les han dado mal las coordenadas_

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 17:59 ----------

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
IraqiSuryani @IraqiSuryani · 39 min Hace 39 minutos

'Iran Shahed' cargo ship left Bandar Abbasis port off to #Yemen to provide Humanitarian aid.
*
Buque de carga 'Irán Shahed' salió del puerto de Bandar Abbasis fuera a #Yemen para proporcionar ayuda humanitaria.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIrisBa8gTI … 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/eIrisBa8gTI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 18:02 ----------

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 1 min hace 1 minuto

“@anadoluagency: Houthis abduct Brotherhood party leader in Yemen's Ibb 
*
"anadoluagency: Huzíes secuestrar el líder del partido de la Hermandad en Ibb de Yemen
Houthis abduct Brotherhood party leader in Yemen's Ibb Anadolu Agency


(Trad. Google)
11/05/2015

Huzíes secuestrar el líder del partido de la Hermandad en Ibb de Yemen

11 de mayo 2015 18:53 (Última actualización 11 de mayo 2015 18:55)
No ha habido ningún comentario sobre el reclamo por el grupo Houthi

Maarib

Houthi chiítas según informes militantes han secuestrado a un líder de la Brotherhood- musulmana ligada Islah Partido en la provincia central de Yemen Ibb, dijo una fuente del partido Lunes.

"Huthis han secuestrado miembro del partido Abdel-Jalil Saeed al-Humairi en la provincia", dijo la fuente a la Agencia Anadolu.

Dijo que al-Humairi había sido tomada por los huzíes a un lugar desconocido.

No ha habido ningún comentario sobre el reclamo por el grupo Houthi.

Díscola Yemen ha permanecido en estado de agitación desde el pasado mes de septiembre, cuando la invadieron la capital huzíes Sanaa, de los que trataron de extender su influencia a otras partes del país.

El 25 de marzo, Arabia Saudita y sus aliados árabes iniciaron una amplia campaña militar contra posiciones Houthi través de Yemen.

Riad dice que su campaña aérea se produce en respuesta a los llamamientos del presidente yemení Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi para la intervención militar contra los huthis.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 18:12 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 56 min Hace 56 minutos

Air strikes on #Sanaa, said to be an ammunition depot #Yemen 
*
Los ataques aéreos sobre #Sanaa, dice que es un depósito de municiones #Yemen


----------



## eljusticiero (11 May 2015)

Sin palabras... la mayor explosión hasta la fecha en Sanaa (hace unas semanas)

Comparada con la de ahora


----------



## Harman (11 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Houthis now control; Al-Radif, Al-Jalah & Taliq Mts in #Jazan Province #KSA capturing various weapons/vehicles after border guards retreat
*
#Houthis Ahora controlar; *Al-radif*, *Al-Jalah* y* Taliq Mts* en #*Jazan Provincia* #KSA capturar varias armas / vehículos después de la guardia de fronteras retiro

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 18:29 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 2 min Hace 2 minutos

#Houthis are currently targeting 'Aramco' Oil Field in Al-Thahran South #KSA
*
#Houthis Están actualmente atacando *'Aramco'* campo petrolífero de *Al-Thahran Su*r #KSA


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2015)

No costaría nada poner unos mapitas, para ver de donde co** estamos hablando....


----------



## Harman (11 May 2015)

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 37 min Hace 37 minutos

If you wanna know why the ceasefire by KSA&US read this
The Deception of KSA and United State ceasefire in Yemen
*
Si quieres saber por qué el alto el fuego por KSA & US leer esto
El engaño de alto el fuego KSA y Estado Unidos en Yemen

Hussain Albukhaiti : The Deception of KSA and United State ceasefire in Yemen

(Trad. Google)
11/05/2015
Por Hussain Albukhaiti

Hemos tenido pelea y disturbios en Yemen durante los últimos cinco años. Desde 2011 la revolución teníamos cortes de energía y la escasez de combustible. Pero con todo lo que los disturbios, la situación ha llegado nunca jamás mismo nivel que hoy la crisis humanitaria. 

La causa de esta crisis es sobre todo si no sólo es la interferencia saudí y su ataque de la coalición en el Yemen. 

Con agitación previa en Yemen, que todavía tenía naves de combustible y alimentos y suministros médicos que llegan a Yemen con normalidad, pero ahora con el aire Arabia, la tierra, bloqueo marítimo y la destrucción de aeropuertos y puertos, toda la exportación se ha detenido. 

Lo que hizo que esta crisis humanitaria alcanza un nivel peligroso nunca antes visto en Yemen es que la agresión saudí ha apuntado aeropuertos, puertos, carreteras, puentes, líneas eléctricas, camiones petroleros, silos de trigo, hospitales, centro médico, camiones de comida, la central eléctrica, gasolina / gasolinera, fábrica de alimentos, granjas de pollos, escuelas, mezquitas, edificios de viviendas, barrios, lugares de patrimonio y todo tipo de infraestructura en todo el país. 

Lo sorprendente es que Arabia y su principal socio y proveedor de armas, en este ataque en Yemen, el Estado Unidos, ha declarado un alto el fuego mirando desde el 12 de mayo para la ayuda humanitaria para poder llegar a Yemen !! 

¿Por qué la Arabia Saudita y Estados Unidos anunciaron este alto el fuego ahora y no antes? 

¿Por qué la Arabia, Estados Unidos y Reino Unido se negó el alto el fuego humanitario de Rusia hace una semana? 

¿Por qué la necesidad de un alto el fuego cuando la agresión Arabia es el único equipo que empezar esta guerra, mientras que el Yemen no ha disparado una sola bala en la Arabia durante 40 días (47 días para esta agresión). Así si Arabia detener su bloqueo a continuación, los alimentos, la medicina y el aceite pueden llegar a Yemen fácilmente en cuestión de horas dejando barcos incautados, por la Arabia, para llegar a los puertos yemeníes. 

Es evidente que el saudí y los EE.UU. están planeando continuar bombardeando Yemen usar este alto el fuego como una nueva excusa. 

La Arabia quiere utilizar este alto el fuego para establecer la causa del colapso de su fuerza militar al sur del país frente a los combatientes tribales yemeníes especialmente en Najran y Jizan. Este fue el resultado después de tribus yemeníes atacaron todas las bases militares saudíes través de la frontera, para detener las constantes de 40 días de bombardeo de su casa y granjas de esas bases militares saudíes. 

Este alto el fuego es una cubierta para una nueva operación en Yemen, que será dirigido por Arabia, totalmente compatible y con incluso la participación directa del Estado Unidos. Las coaliciones que quieren de los huzíes la culpa de toda la crisis humanitaria especialmente después reloj derecho humano y muchas agencias humanitarias han culpado al saudí y su bloqueo de la crisis en Yemen. 


*Primera etapa: *
Cuando el alto el fuego comienza mañana en el 12 de mayo, La Arabia se asegurará de que su milicia extremista yemení leal y continuarán su ataque a la huzíes y el ejército yemení. Así que se espera que los huthis y respuesta en el ejército yemení y luchar a cualquier ataque contra ellos, entonces el saudí y los EE.UU. se anuncian al mundo que el huzíes ha corretaje del alto el fuego y ellos son los culpables de obstrucción de la ayuda humanitaria llegue a Yemen . A partir de aquí la Arabia ha creado una nueva legitimidad (similar a Hadi legitimidad) para continuar su ataque a Yemen en aras de ayudar a los yemeníes para obtener la ayuda humanitaria y suministros en las zonas de control huzíes! 

Poderes principales como EE.UU., Reino Unido, Francia y otros con el apoyo de la resolución 2216 del CSNU, apoyarán plenamente KSA en su esfuerzo por restaurar la esperanza para el pueblo de Yemen. 


*Segunda etapa: *
Después de la milicia leal a saudíes en Yemen ha perdido la mayor parte de sus terrenos en Adén, Abyan, Shabwa, Taiz y Marib, Con la constante avance por comités populares (principalmente huzíes) y el ejército yemení en el resto de las áreas saudíes leales todavía tienen suelo. 

En esta etapa La coalición Arabia se anunció la necesidad urgente de establecer zonas de parada / áreas en Yemen para asegurarse de que la ayuda humanitaria que tanto necesita puede llegar a la gente sin esperanza yemeníes. Ahora sabemos por qué la Arabia llama su segunda fase de la agresión "Restauración de la Esperanza". 

La única área todavía fuera del alcance de los comités populares y el ejército yemení es Hadhramaut sureste de Yemen. Con cerca de 350 km de Arabia línea de la costa del mar, Hadhramaut ha escondido recursos de petróleo y minerales. El saudí ha estado tratando de separar esta provincia del resto de Yemen por el plan de seis región que fue forzado por Hadi en la nueva constitución yemení. Durante los últimos años, con la ayuda de muchos hombres de negocios saudíes con origen en Hadramaut, KSA ha estado dando tarjetas de residencia saudíes a las tribus a través de esta provincia, con la esperanza de ganar su lealtad y tal vez hacer esta provincia una parte del Reino de Arabia Saudita en el futuro. 

Esta provincia, que está bajo el control de Al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP AKA) y miembros de tribus leales a Arabia, no ha sido blanco o golpeado por la coalición, a pesar de que su capital Mukkala es controlado por AQAP. La coalición Arabia con la ayuda de Estado Unidos y sus aliados se iniciará primero pasos para configurar el pie en Hadramaut, mediante el envío de tropas de tierra bajo el nombre de la creación de una zona de ahorrar para misiones humanitarias. El centro de estas tropas será la ciudad de Say'un 360 kilometros de Mukkala, la capital de la Hadhramaut. Hadi y su gabinete serán luego trasladados de Riad a Say'un hacer los EE.UU. nuevo plan saudí / de esta provincia una cuestión-yemení Yemen. 

La participación directa de los Estado Unidos y sus aliados como el Reino Unido lo hará estar a nombre de la guerra contra el terror. Todos conocemos la existencia de AQAP en Hadhramaut especialmente en su capital Mukkala. Con misma razón que utilizaron en la invasión de Afganistán e Irak, Estados Unidos y Reino Unido enviaremos pequeñas tropas de tierra (fuerza especial) o como ellos lo llaman "asesores militares" para ayudar "Hadi legitimidad", miembros de una tribu y con la ayuda de las tropas de la coalición , para volver Mukkala de la Mano de AQAP. 

Es probable que esos luchadores AQAP serán empujados de nuevo hacia Al-Mahrah al este de Yemen y Omán Hacia que tiene buena relación con Irán. Esto podría ser como castigo por Omán y su stand con Irán y contra la guerra en Yemen. 

Cuando el polvo se asiente, toda la provincia Hadhramaut estará en manos de Arabia y su leal. Ahora, la Arabia Saudita y los Estados Unidos pueden comenzar el proyecto planificado a largo establecer un oleoducto que llevará petróleo del Golfo hasta el mar Arábigo. Esta tubería puede hacer que el petróleo del Golfo (30% del petróleo mundial) llegar a cualquier lugar sin necesidad de utilizar el estrecho de Bab-el-Mandeb y Ormuz o el Canal de Suez, en la península del Sinaí, que es probable que caiga en la mano de ISIS terrorista en la cercana futuro y presente de exportación de petróleo amenaza voluntad del golfo a Europa. 

El saudí y los EE.UU. no está interesado en el bienestar de los yemeníes y lo único que interesa es cómo conseguir la exportación de petróleo del Golfo fuera del alcance de Irán en Ormuz Estrecho. 

El control de Hadhramaut podría ser un pequeño paso en el plan importante de Estados Unidos e Israel para atacar el único país de pie en contra de su interés en la región y amenazan a Israel, que es la República Islámica de Irán. 


*Finalmente, *
Muchos podrían decir que este alto el fuego no puede ser como un engaño para un plan importante para toda la región como he explicado en este artículo, pero ¿quién iba a pensar que los EE.UU. y la participación saudí en jihadistas creando y AQAP en Afganistán a causa de la destrucción de muchos países como Irak, Libia, Siria, Yemen y Egipto pronto. 


Todo esto está en el interés del Estado de Israel en la Palestina ocupada. Y será hasta gente de Yemen para evitar todo este plan suceda al derrotar a la única causa de esta crisis, que es el Reino de Arabia Saudita.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 18:53 ----------




El xiko Marxista dijo:


> No costaría nada poner unos mapitas, para ver de donde co** estamos hablando....




_Si los encuentras, los publicas._


----------



## delhierro (11 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 2 h Hace 2 horas
> 
> #Houthis now control; Al-Radif, Al-Jalah & Taliq Mts in #Jazan Province #KSA capturing various weapons/vehicles after border guards retreat
> *
> ...




:8:, lo sigo poco pero parece que estan avanzando dentro de Arabia. Joder que tios estos chiitas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2015)

Se están derrumbando, ya tienen dos ciudades: Najran y Masarihah 

Si en una guerra un bando empieza perder terreno, ya va cuesta abajo...

Google Maps

Google Maps


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2015)

¿Siguen haciendo acopio de misiles?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 May 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Siguen haciendo acopio de misiles?



Esos son Hawks americanos, un poco viejos pero funcionan.


----------



## Harman (11 May 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Se están derrumbando, ya tienen dos ciudades: Najran y Masarihah
> 
> Si en una guerra un bando empieza perder terreno, ya va cuesta abajo...
> 
> ...



_Yo le he conseguido otro mapa,_


----------



## Narval78_borrado (11 May 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Siguen haciendo acopio de misiles?



El primero el una batería antiaérea Hawk que podría ser Saudí. Aunque lo dudo, porque los _houties_ no creo que tengan una fuerza aérea. Además no hay moro haciendose un selfie delante. Huele a foto de archivo.

La segunda es una foto de archivo de una batería "Mersad". Que es la versión iraní del Hawk. De hecho es una foto recortada de aquí:





Y fechada en 2014.

Los iraníes tienen muchas cosas "copiadas" del ejercito americano de los 80. Ventajas de hacerse con el arsenal del Sha al completo. No descarto que los iraníes les manden esos equipos.


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2015)

https://twitter.com/BTalout/status/597798994543190017


----------



## Harman (11 May 2015)

Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 14 min Hace 14 minutos

Althawra hospital blood bank badly Damaged by Saudi strike on Noqem Sanaa #Yemen-urgent call 4 all medic 2 head to#kuwait &military hospital
*
Althawra banco de sangre del hospital gravemente dañada por la huelga en Arabia Noqem Sanaa llamada # Yemen-urgente de todo médico a la cabeza a # kuwait y hospital militar


----------



## Mabuse (11 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 14 min Hace 14 minutos
> 
> Althawra hospital blood bank badly Damaged by Saudi strike on Noqem Sanaa #Yemen-urgent call 4 all medic 2 head to#kuwait &military hospital
> *
> Althawra banco de sangre del hospital gravemente dañada por la huelga en Arabia Noqem Sanaa llamada # Yemen-urgente de todo médico a la cabeza a # kuwait y hospital militar



Joder con la traducción, ahora llaman huelgas a los ataques aéreos los traductores estos.


----------



## belwar (11 May 2015)

Se sabe con que han tumbado los dos apaches y el F16? por que con tirachinas va a ser que no...




mazuste dijo:


> http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2015/05/11/410469/Yemen-Houthi-Saudi-fighter-jet-Saada


----------



## A.B.C. (12 May 2015)

*Se dijo, se sabe y se ve, que los huties logran hacer del Yemen un nuevo Vietnan. Para mí que el resultado va a ser el mismo. Una derrota de J-USA. Más demoledora que la sufrida en Vietnam. Van camino de no poder ser la "policia del mundo" y éso sí aún pueden serlo de J-USA...*


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (12 May 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *Se dijo, se sabe y se ve, que los huties logran hacer del Yemen un nuevo Vietnan. Para mí que el resultado va a ser el mismo. Una derrota de J-USA. Más demoledora que la sufrida en Vietnam. Van camino de no poder ser la "policia del mundo" y éso sí aún pueden serlo de J-USA...*





Al AAA (Anglo American Axis) le estan preparando un Maidan Global, en respuesta a sus revoluciones de colores y sus muchas judiadas.

Van a tener un Baltimore debajo de cada piedra hasta agotarse y claudicar. Justicia poética.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (12 May 2015)

Por el emblema parece que el aparato derribado es marroquí. Parece que el amigo Moha está también en el ajo.


----------



## Debunker (12 May 2015)

No se donde colgar este artículo porque es el conjunto de las guerras en OM.

Dice el artículo que se están filtrando informes, que ni desmiente ni confirma, de que una coalición entre Turkía-Arabia Saudit-Emiratos árabes, planean atacar Siria y explica las diferentes razones de cada país para hacerlo como los movimientos de tropas, por ejemplo las turcas a la frontera con Siria, indican la realidad posible de esa coalición y sus intenciones. 

Esa ofensiva contra Siria parece ser que lo más tarde planeado sería a final de Junio de este año.

Verdad o no, dice el artículo en cuanto a que los informes que circulan no se puede saber si son verdad o no, en caso de que se produjeran advierte a toda la población occidental que firmemente se posicione en contra de una intervención de la OTAN, EEUU o países de la UE en ese conflicto.

El escenario sería tremendo en cuanto a que Irán se vería arrastrado al conflicto y por tanto Israel y de intervenir la OTAN, Rusia entraría también en esa guerra y lo que sigue ya no hay que describirlo. Naturalmente detrás de esta coalición como siempre, están EEUU y la OTAN, los actuantes son simples marionetas. Menos Israel, claro está, que forma parte y lleva la batuta de los poderes que controlan el mundo.



NATO Puppets Plan to Invade Syria


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (12 May 2015)

*Además de sufrir esos ataques, los saudíes han perdido dos nuevos puestos de control en la frontera con Yemen. No se tienen noticias si, como suele ser habitual en ellos, los militares del reyezuelo Salman salieron corriendo en desbandada. El reino feudal va a pagar muy caro sus crímenes contra el pueblo yemení.*








Ataques contra refinerías de petróleo de Arabia Saudita 

Instalaciones de la compañía saudí Aramco en la localidad saudí de Zahran Asir, al sur de Arabia Saudí, han sido atacadas por fuerzas tribales yemeníes, señaló el canal panárabe Al Mayadin.


Residentes en este área afirmaron que habían escuchado fuertes explosiones en las instalaciones de Aramco y que “humo en espiral salió de las instalaciones”.

Las compañías petrolíferas saudíes están situadas principalmente en Zahran, en el este del país, cerca de Bahrein, y en Zahran Asir, en el sur.

Poco antes, fuerzas tribales yemeníes dispararon de nuevo obuses de mortero contra la ciudad saudí de Nayran en respuesta a los ataques aéreos saudíes contra los civiles en Yemen.

Las fuerzas tribales yemeníes dispararon también obuses de mortero contra la prisión central de Nayran y la sede del canal Sky News TV en idioma árabe.

En los pasados días, las fuerzas tribales yemeníes han lanzado muchos ataques con mortero contra Nayran en represalia al bombardeo de sus localidades tribales por parte de los aviones saudíes.

El pasado martes, Arabia Saudí detuvo todos los vuelos civiles desde y hacia el aeropuerto de Nayran mientras que las fuerzas tribales yemeníes intensificaban sus ataques contra las tropas saudíes en los alrededores de dicha ciudad.









*Toma de más puestos fronterizos*

Por otro lado, otros dos puestos militares saudíes, los de Yallah y Radif, han sido tomados por los combatientes yemeníes, dijeron varios testigos a Al Manar. Los guardias fronterizos huyeron al advertir que los yemeníes se acercaban a los mismos. 

Los incidentes fronterizos entre tropas saudíes y tribus yemeníes se han estado reproduciendo en las últimas cinco semanas, mientras los ataques aéreos continúan y han costado la vida de miles de civiles yemeníes inocentes.

Decenas de soldados saudíes han muerto en estos ataques.

Al Manar


----------



## jerjes (12 May 2015)

Un avion de la Coalicion de los Podridos se ha caido. Se trata de un F-16 marroqui. El ejercito marroqui desconoce la suerte del piloto q no debe ser muy buena, caso de haber salido del avion, pues los hutis deben estar mas q cabreados con tanto bombardeo y destrozo de esta cobarde coalicion. Marruecos permanece mudo y se niega a informar al publico.Sobre su participacion en la Coalicion liderada por los saudies "para restaurar la legitimidad en el Yemen y volver a imponer al corrupto y ultimamente traidor Haidi", q es lo q les conviene a los saudies, a la q se sumo Marruecos desde el primer momento, sin q la decision pasara por el Parlamento pues por prerrogativa de Mohamed VI, Marruecos a puesto a disposicion de esta criminal coalicion 6 aviones bajo el mando operativo de los Emiratos Arabes Unidos.

Esos mismos F-16 son los mismos q habian participado con el Imperio del Caos contra el EI en Irak y Siria y q en realidad era para destruir las infraestructuras de estos paises, masacrar a la poblacion y sembrar el Caos q es lo propio del Imperio.

Al menos 5 personas han muerto y otras 20 resultaron heridas en Saná.Las explosiones fueron tan intensas q hicieron saltar por los aires varias piezas de artilleria aterrizando una de ellas sobre el tejado de un edificio residencial.

El ataque se produjo en un momento q se estan intensificando los bombardeos de la coalicion especialmente en Saná, la vispera de un alto al fuego. Clerigos yemenies han condenado energicamente los sistemas de ataques llevados a cabo por Arabia Saudi considerados como un crimen de genocidio contra la nacion arabe.

La agresion saudi en el Yemen viola abiertamente las leyes y convenciones internacionales. La nota ha hecho además un llamamiento a los medios de comunicacion para mostrar al mundo el sufrimiento de la nacion yemeni y la brutalidad de Arabia Saudi y su aliado estadounidense contra el empobrecido pais arabe.

Segun informaciones la cifra de victimas asciende a 3500 personas, entre ellos 146 niños 209 mujeres y 6100 heridos. A pocas horas de la entrada en vigor de una tregua interpuesta el viernes por Riad aceptada por el movimiento Ansaralá y el Ejercito,diferentes ciudades yemenies han sido atrapadas bajo el fuego saudi.

Los terribles ataques saudies del lunes y martes en los distritos de Al- Naqam en la periferia de Sana y Al-Hafa han dejado mas de 89 muertos y mas de 200 heridos.

El Cordinador de Naciones Unidas para ayuda humanitaria al Yemen exigio el lunes q las perpetradas masacres de civiles en territorio yemeni sean juzgados y condenados por sus crimenes. El bombardeo de casas en el Yemen es una clara violacion de los derechos humanos, ha dicho.

Palabras el Imperio tiene barra libre.


----------



## Alcazar (12 May 2015)

Es el forero Jerjes un CM pro iraní?

Me llama mucho la atención esa prosa tan densa que le caracteriza, nada propia de un simpatizante amateur de los que pululan por los foros.

Me recuerda un poco a PIT, quien por cierto, ha estado (ignoro si sigue estando) en nómina de Teherán vía Hispan TV.

Que conste que yo soy pro-persa, pero la presencia de este personaje chirría mucho.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 May 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Es el forero Jerjes un CM pro iraní?
> 
> Me llama mucho la atención esa prosa tan densa que le caracteriza, nada propia de un simpatizante amateur de los que pululan por los foros.
> 
> ...



Ni se preocupe, el Sr.Jerjes lleva aquí la tira y antes del follón de oriente medio asi que mire si tienen previsión los chicos de Hispan TV.

Normal que chirrie, aquí en este foro todo chirría, ahora, me temo que va tener que pensar.

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 13:25 ----------




Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> *Además de sufrir esos ataques, los saudíes han perdido dos nuevos puestos de control en la frontera con Yemen. No se tienen noticias si, como suele ser habitual en ellos, los militares del reyezuelo Salman salieron corriendo en desbandada. El reino feudal va a pagar muy caro sus crímenes contra el pueblo yemení.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es realmente grave, el bombardeo de instalaciones petrolíferas implica restricciones a la producción de petróleo ya que los campos saudíes requieren energía para bombeo a gran escala por estar en segundo ciclo de explotación.

Muy malas noticias este verano con la gasolina para todos, lo voy a poner en el hilo del fraquing.

Gracias

PD: No me extraña que no lo quieran hacer público.


----------



## Marchamaliano (12 May 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ni se preocupe, el Sr.Jerjes lleva aquí la tira y antes del follón de oriente medio asi que mire si tienen previsión los chicos de Hispan TV.
> 
> Normal que chirrie, aquí en este foro todo chirría, ahora, me temo que va tener que pensar.
> 
> ...



Empezando a hacer cábalas la premura de esta coalición es controlar los pozos para que no se hiciesen con ellos los persas..Ahí esta el tema


----------



## ELotro (12 May 2015)

Efectivamente se trata de un F16 marroquí, aquí la numeración:








Aquí tenéis al susodicho luciéndose en una exhibición antes de volar por cielos de Yemen:














Un saludo.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2015)

Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 34 min Hace 34 minutos

Saudi Airstrike on Yemeni Capital on monday killed 90 people and wounded more than 300. Almost all of them civilians. 
*
Arabia ataque aéreo sobre el Capital de Yemen el lunes mató a 90 personas e hirió a más de 300. Casi todos ellos civiles.

Arab airstrike on Yemeni capital on Monday killed 90: Yemen state agency | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR







Ataque aéreo árabe sobre capital yemení el lunes mató a 90: la agencia estatal de Yemen


12/05/2015
EL CAIRO: ataques aéreos liderados por Arabia en una base de cohetes en la capital yemení, Saná Lunes mataron a 90 personas e hirieron a 300, un funcionario local fue citado diciendo a la agencia estatal de noticias Saba.

Si se confirma, la cifra de muertos podría estar entre los más altos de un solo incidente durante más de seis semanas de bombardeos por una alianza de naciones del Golfo Pérsico en la milicia aliada de Irán-Houthi y sus partidarios en el ejército de Yemen.

Una tregua de cinco días se fijó para comenzar entre las dos partes la noche del martes.

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 15:27 ----------

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 1 h Hace 1 hora

CIVILIAN DEATH TOLL AT 90%
Most of 2400 killed in #Saudi Airstrikes over 45 days have been civilians. #Yemen #اليمن 
*
La cifra de Civiles muertos alcanza el 90%
La mayoría de los 2.400 muertos en ataques aéreos #Saudi más de 45 días han sido civiles.


----------



## jerjes (12 May 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Es el forero Jerjes un CM pro iraní?
> 
> Me llama mucho la atención esa prosa tan densa que le caracteriza, nada propia de un simpatizante amateur de los que pululan por los foros.
> 
> ...




Sr. sin novedad en el Alcazar.¿A q me recuerda, a algo asi como a las Fuerzas Armadas el nombrecito?Por lo mucho q le molesta mi densa pero productiva prosa q recomiendo no lea,deduzco q es usted otanista o atlantista.Para su tranquilidad puedo asegurarle q peculio de los ayatolas no recibo.Yo en confianza le dire q su prosa me parece ligera y falta de contenido. Mis post no dudo sean quizas demasiado para su cerebro abstengase de ellos.

Hale a lo suyo y procure no molestar faltando al respeto con sus chorradas de patio de cole.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (12 May 2015)

El polisario (a solas) no debería ser gran cosa para el ejército marroquí. Los saharauis dicen que "pronto" habrá una guerra un par de veces al año. Lo cierto es que la demografía y el tiempo juegan en su contra. Salvo claro esta, descomposición interna en Marruecos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 May 2015)

Narval78 dijo:


> El polisario (a solas) no debería ser gran cosa para el ejército marroquí. Los saharauis dicen que "pronto" habrá una guerra un par de veces al año. Lo cierto es que la demografía y el tiempo juegan en su contra. Salvo claro esta, descomposición interna en Marruecos.



Si tienen medio cerebro esperaran a que estalle marruecos.


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2015)

Los iranies van a intentar llevar ayuda humanitaría en un barco. Se puede liar como los Saudies lo ataquen.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 May 2015)

No termino de entender. Arabia Saudí bombardea aldeas matando civiles y poniendo a la opinión pública en contra además con el ataque demuestra lo poco leales que tiene su ejercito que pierde el control de numerosos puntos fronterizos y para rematar pone en riesgo su forma de supervivencia que son sus pozos y refinerías.

vamos que lo de pegarse un tiro en el pie es poco.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 May 2015)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No termino de entender. Arabia Saudí bombardea aldeas matando civiles y poniendo a la opinión pública en contra además con el ataque demuestra lo poco leales que tiene su ejercito que pierde el control de numerosos puntos fronterizos y para rematar pone en riesgo su forma de supervivencia que son sus pozos y refinerías.
> 
> vamos que lo de pegarse un tiro en el pie es poco.



Intervención americana directa en 3,2,....


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Intervención americana directa en 3,2,....




Los saudies son al imperio yanqui como los italianos al eje. :XX::XX:


----------



## Harman (12 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

#Houthis are targeting #Najran Airport with rockets and artillery #SaudiArabia #KSA
*
#Houthis Están apuntando #Najran Aeropuerto con cohetes y artillería #KSA #SaudiArabia

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 20:42 ----------




estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No termino de entender. Arabia Saudí bombardea aldeas matando civiles y poniendo a la opinión pública en contra además con el ataque demuestra lo poco leales que tiene su ejercito que pierde el control de numerosos puntos fronterizos y para rematar pone en riesgo su forma de supervivencia que son sus pozos y refinerías.
> 
> vamos que lo de pegarse un tiro en el pie es poco.



_Ellos están haciendo la guerra como siempre la han hecho. Una carnicería.
Antes no había medios para enterarnos.
Ahora los hay, pero la mayoría sigue sin enterarse.
Ni aquí, ni allí.
Los "mass mierda" apenas publican nada. Aunque siendo Arabia tienen menos reparos.
Y allí no creo que haya libertad de prensa.
Y además los “malos” siempre son los otros. Igualitos que “Porkochenko”.

Ahora mismo aquí y allí están mas pendientes de lo que haga el Barça.
_


----------



## Yon (12 May 2015)

*Barcos rusos rompen el bloqueo naval a Yemen. Las milicias yemeníes entran en Arabia Saudita y amenazan la ciudad de Juba*







Los combatientes huthis han derribado un segundo helicóptero en la región de Saada, en Yemen. Fuerzas tribales yemeníes se apoderaron también de un puesto militar saudí cerca de la frontera con Yemen. Fuentes militares dijeron que los combatientes tribales se apoderaron de un puesto situado en la provincia saudí de Yizan, fronteriza con Yemen.



Spoiler



Los combatientes tribales se apoderaron también de 23 vehículos Hummer, 17 jeeps blindados y gran cantidad de armas y municiones. Otros vehiculos fueron incendiados. El puesto se halla en una montaña estratégica y desde él se domina la ciudad saudí de Al Juba, que está localizada al noroeste de la provincia yemení de Saada. La captura de este punto montañoso hace posible una ofensiva yemení para tomar esta ciudad saudí.
El ataque yemení contra el puesto tuvo lugar después de que las fuerzas saudíes, respaldadas por EEUU, atacaran con artillería el área de Hasamah. Por otro lado, la agencia de noticias Fars informó del derribo de un segundo helicóptero Apache por parte de las fuerzas tribales en Saada. Los combatientes derribaron el aparato en el distrito de Baqem, en Saada, capturando a los dos pilotos, Sultan al Zahrani y Fahed al Gamedi, señaló FNA.

*Los barcos rusos rompen el bloqueo y entran en Yemen*







Ignorando el bloqueo de los países agresores, patrocinado por Arabia Saudita, barcos rusos han entrado en las aguas territoriales de Yemen. Según la agencia de noticias Mehr, citando a fuentes políticas en Sanaa, buques de guerra rusos han roto el bloqueo de la coalición encabezada por los saudíes, y sin ninguna autorización, han entrado en aguas territoriales yemeníes.

*A raíz de la decisión arbitraria de la Coalición Árabe de prohibir a los aviones rusos aterrizar en el aeropuerto de Saná, para evacuar a ciudadanos rusos desde Yemen, Rusia ha decidido dirigir sus barcos a las aguas de Adén, intimidando a los buques de la coalición árabe, que no se han atrevido a detener la Armada rusa.* Por otra parte, más de 300 personas de diferentes nacionalidades fueron evacuadas el domingo, el Yemen por un buque militar ruso, que navegó a Djibouti, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

En total, 308 personas subieron al barco, incluyendo 45 rusos, 18 estadounidenses, cinco británicos, 159 yemeníes y los ciudadanos de los países de la antigua Unión Soviética y el Medio Oriente. "Todos los evacuados están a salvo a bordo de la nave rusa, que les llevará a Djibouti, en la mañana", dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, Igor Konachenkov, citado por agencias de noticias rusas.

*Combatientes hutíes en Yemen derriban un avión de combate saudí*

Combatientes Hutíes Ansarullah en Yemen han derribado un avión de combate de Arabia Saudí que violó el espacio aéreo del país en el norte de la provincia de Saada, según informes. Combatientes Ansarullah derribaron el avión de combate en el valle de Noshour en Sadá este lunes, informó la televisión Al-Massirah de Yemen. El avión se encuentra desaparecido desde la hora local 18 : 00 (1500 GMT) del domingo, dijo un comunicado del ejército citado por la agencia estatal de noticias marroquí MAP este lunes temprano.

Aviones de combate marroquíes han llevado a cabo una serie de ataques aéreos contra Yemen en tándem con Arabia Saudita, que comenzó sus ataques aéreos en Yemen el 26 de marzo - sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas - en un intento por socavar el movimiento hutí Ansarullah y restaurar el poder al ex presidente prófugo de Yemen Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, un firme aliado de Riad.

*Los ataques aéreos saudíes en la empobrecida nación árabe siguen cobrándose vidas.*

En las últimas redadas, aviones de guerra saudíes atacaron la ciudad noroccidental de Ta'izz hiriendo a 11 personas. Más temprano, aviones saudíes atacaron objetivos en las provincias de Sadá y Hajjah, matando al menos a cinco personas. También atacaron un distrito de la provincia de Bayda, dejando dos personas muertas.

Arabia Saudita ha estado bloqueando la entrega de suministros de socorro a las personas afectadas por la guerra de Yemen en desafío a los llamamientos de los grupos de ayuda internacionales.

*Otro avión derribado por los rebeldes, esta vez de Marruecos*

Los hutíes de Yemen han reivindicado la autoría del derribo de un avión de combate marroquí que formaba parte de las fuerzas de la coalición de varios países árabes contra este movimiento. La cadena de televisión Almasirah ha publicado en YouTube un reportaje que muestra a los milicianos celebrando su supuesto éxito y enseñando las alas y otros fragmentos del avión derribado, de fabricación estadounidense.

Anteriormente las autoridades de Marruecos admitieron que habían perdido el contacto con el piloto de su caza F-16 y desconocían su destino.

[youtube]80ECEExgcGQ[/youtube]


Barcos rusos rompen el bloqueo naval a Yemen. Las milicias yemeníes entran en Arabia Saudita y amenazan la ciudad de Juba


----------



## Harman (12 May 2015)

Middle East Updates / Saudi-led air strikes on Yemen capital hours before ceasefire - Middle East Updates - Israel News | Haaretz


Últimas actualizaciones:

07:42* PM US insta a Irán a dirigir buque de carga con destino a Yemen a Djibouti*

Los Estados Unidos pidió hoy a Irán a dirigir un buque de carga iraní que Teherán dice está llevando ayuda humanitaria con destino a Yemen a un centro de distribución de las Naciones Unidas en Djibouti.

"Si los iraníes siguen el protocolo de la ONU, mover la nave a un puerto en Djibouti, permitir que la carga humanitaria que dicen está en el barco que se distribuirán a través de canales de la ONU, entonces ellos han hecho lo correcto en este caso", portavoz del Pentágono, el coronel dijo Steve Warren.

"Cualquier cosa menos que eso no sería lo correcto", dijo.

La agencia de noticias estatal iraní IRNA dijo que la zarpó Irán Shahed buque de carga con bandera de Irán el lunes y se dirigía a puerto yemení de Hodaida, que se celebra por los combatientes aliados de Irán-Houthi. (Reuters)


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2015)

Si en el contexto geopolítico yemení, fue interesante observar como Pakistan se desligó de comprometerse activamente en el envío de tropas a Yemen, junto a los Saud, Debido a la presión china y su garantía de inversión económica y asistencia por un monto de 46,000,000,000 para eñ Corredor Económico entre China y Pakistán, que "ayudó" a resistir la enorme presión de Arabia saudita; no lo es menos la otra parte de la moneda, con Egipto. 

En el caso de Egipto, China y Rusia se han complementado para intentar mantener a Egipto fuera de la "coalición de los bastardos", mediante la retención de la ayuda económica y financiera prometida en el sector energético. Asimismo, el presidente chino ha cancelado, sorpresivamente, una visita a Egipto en medio de esta "Operación Tormenta (no tan) decisiva,". Lo que ha significado un gran palo para al-Sisi, que había puesto muchas esperanzas (publicamente) en esa visita.Por su parte, los rusos han cancelado una serie de reuniones de asistencia económica prometida a los egipcios para los sectores agrícola y energético.
http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/1/151/128409/Egypt/Features/Egypts-foreign-policy-worries-mount-after-Yemen-cr.aspx


> (...) El Cairo se había unido a regañadientes a la Operación Tormenta Decisiva saudita, pero no les ha salido barato. Tanto Rusia como China, que habían prometido empujar la economía - en particular la energía - y la asistencia a Egipto,, están frenando su apoyo como expresión de malestar por la participación de Egipto en una guerra en Yemen que tanto Moscú como Beijing se oponen.
> 
> Como resultado de ello, el presidente chino decidió en un plazo muy corto de cancelar una visita programada a El Cairo esta semana, "una enorme vergüenza dado que el presidente Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi mismo había hablado públicamente de la visita y su valor añadido", según un diplomático egipcio.
> 
> Poco después, Moscú canceló una serie de reuniones económicas que estaban previstos para la última semana de este mes. Egipto tenía la esperanza de que estas reuniones podrían conducir a una ayuda para la energía significativa y asistencia agrícola muy necesaria cuando en ambos sectores se están volviendo crítica.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 May 2015)

El barco iraní de ayuda a Yemen en directo, velocidad, dirección y posición continuamente actualizados...

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/oldshipid:658462/oldmmsi:422517000/olddate:lastknown#


----------



## A.B.C. (12 May 2015)

*Para mí, es muy importante que barcos rusos están superando el bloqueo que sufre ahora Yemen. O bien este bloqueo es ineficaz o bien se ha preferido impedir la arribada a puertos yemenies o sean mezclado ambas realidades. Paralelamente, es tal el grado de población armada de los huties (lo que se documentó en este mismo hilo), que, realmente, hablar de "civiles" tiene mucho de eufemismo.*

---------- Post added 12-may-2015 at 22:17 ----------

*corrijo: NO impedir*


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Los iranies van a intentar llevar ayuda humanitaría en un barco. Se puede liar como los Saudies lo ataquen.



Los rusos ya han entrado con barcos militares para entrar a por sus ciudadanos y ¡ por ciudadanos norteamericanos ! y ni los saudíes ni la marina de guerra yanqui han tenido lo que hay que tener para detenerlos .


----------



## Mabuse (12 May 2015)

Narval78 dijo:


> El polisario (a solas) no debería ser gran cosa para el ejército marroquí. Los saharauis dicen que "pronto" habrá una guerra un par de veces al año. Lo cierto es que la demografía y el tiempo juegan en su contra. Salvo claro esta, descomposición interna en Marruecos.



El Rif puede ser más problemático, pero claro, allí no hay muchos recursos y se habla poco de él.


----------



## eljusticiero (13 May 2015)

Farsnews

Irán amenaza a Arabia Saudí con la "guerra" si su barco de ayuda "humanitaria" a Yemen es atacado. Recalca que la "contención" mostrada por Irán tiene "límites" y advierte a EE.UU y Arabía Saudita que no los traspasen.

Como siempre Irán jugando bien sus cartas... Envía un barco cargado con ayuda humanitaria y lleno de periodistas para desafiar a los saudíes y hacer ver a los ojos de la opinión pública que ellos son las víctimas de los salvajes saudíes...

Veremos que movimiento hace EE.UU/Arabia Saudí respecto al barquito...

Edito y pego el texto ya que no funciona el enlace:

_TEHRAN (FNA)- Deputy Chief of Staff of the Iranian Armed Forces Brigadier General Massoud Jazzayeri warned on Tuesday that Iran would launch war on any state that dares to attack the Iranian ship that is on its way to Yemen with a humanitarian aid cargo.

"Attacking the Iranian Red Crescent aid ship will spark war in the region," General Jazzayeri told the Arabic-language TV Alalam on Tuesday evening, adding, "And this fire may not be put out or brought under control."

"The US and Saudi Arabia should know that Iran's self-restraint has a limited," he cautioned._

_"We are a group of relief workers, physicians and peace activists from the US, Europe and Germany. We are a part of the Islamic Republic of Iran's Red Crescent Society. We are trying to bring medical stuff, flour and water for the Yemeni people," a statement issued by 7 anti-war activists aboard the ship said on Monday.

"A large number of physicians and a few journalists from Iran are accompanying us on the ship and we intend to deliver 2,500 tons of medical supplies to the Hudaydah port on the Red Sea," it added.

The activists reiterated that everything on the deck has been checked to make sure that there is no weapon on the ship.

The anti-war activists also condemned the Saudi fighter jets bombing of the Sana'a airport to prevent the delivery of Iran's humanitarian aids to Yemen, and stressed, "Preventing the dispatch of humanitarian aid to another country is a flagrant violation of the international laws."

"Let the hungry Yemeni children live! This illegal siege should end," the statement underlined.
_


----------



## Harman (13 May 2015)

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
AssetSource @AssetSourceApp  · 30 min Hace 30 minutos

Fighting on the ground continues in multiple areas of #Yemen despite #ceasefire. 
*
La lucha en el suelo continúa en múltiples áreas de #Yemen pesar #ceasefire.


----------



## hold fast (13 May 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> El barco iraní de ayuda a Yemen en directo, velocidad, dirección y posición continuamente actualizados...
> 
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/oldshipid:658462/oldmmsi:422517000/olddate:lastknown#



Al lorito con este asunto, que va a traer consecuencias.

¿La visita de Kerry a Moscú estaba prevista, o ha sido "por sorpresa" ?

Me da la sensación que lo de Yemen está escalando más y más...


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 May 2015)

hold fast dijo:


> Al lorito con este asunto, que va a traer consecuencias.
> 
> ¿La visita de Kerry a Moscú estaba prevista, o ha sido "por sorpresa" ?
> 
> Me da la sensación que lo de Yemen está escalando más y más...



Amiho la sangre del imperio..su droga esta a escasos kilómetros de unos pastores de cabras a los que los imbéciles de Saud han encabronado pero bien:fiufiu:


----------



## hold fast (13 May 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Amiho la sangre del imperio..su droga esta a escasos kilómetros de unos pastores de cabras a los que los imbéciles de Saud han encabronado pero bien:fiufiu:



Vamos a ver, lo de Yemen no es "algo casual", al igual que no es "casual" lo que está pasando en Iraq y Siria.

Estamos presenciando una auténtica 3ª Guerra Mundial, de momento a nivel de proxys, entre el Eje Anglosionista y el "Eje de la Resistencia" encabezado por Irán. Es absolutamente brutal lo que está aconteciendo en Medio Oriente, y casi nadie (fuera de Burbuja, of course) parece darse cuenta, estando lobotomizados por los mass mierda, claro.

No tengo tiempo ahora de explayarme. Pero está por ver aún la posición de Rusia, en caso de escalada de lo de Yemen. Porque si los Saud e Irán se enzarzan directamente, eso va a explotar por todos lados, y ya no será regional, sino global. 
Por eso decía lo de Kerry, si estaba prevista la visita, o ha sido por sorpresa. Me parece que puede venir más por lo de Yemen que por lo de Ucrania.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 May 2015)

hold fast dijo:


> Vamos a ver, lo de Yemen no es "algo casual", al igual que no es "casual" lo que está pasando en Iraq y Siria.
> 
> Estamos presenciando una auténtica 3ª Guerra Mundial, de momento a nivel de proxys, entre el Eje Anglosionista y el "Eje de la Resistencia" encabezado por Irán. Es absolutamente brutal lo que está aconteciendo en Medio Oriente, y casi nadie (fuera de Burbuja, of course) parece darse cuenta, estando lobotomizados por los mass mierda, claro.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto amigo, eso no contradice lo que te he posteado antes 

Buena jugada de los Rusos e Iraníes lo de Yemen


----------



## hold fast (13 May 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Por supuesto amigo, eso no contradice lo que te he posteado antes
> 
> Buena jugada de los Rusos e Iraníes lo de Yemen



Rusia dudo mucho, mucho, muchísimo que haya tenido algo que ver en lo de Yemen.

Los que han estado ayudando al movimiento houthi desde hace años han sido los iraníes, y el IRGC más concretamente. De hecho, hay cientos de elementos del IRGC en Yemen en estos momentos. ¿Cuántos elementos rusos hay operando sobre el terreno en Yemen ahora mismo? La respuesta debe ser cercana a cero.

Rusia está en otros líos, me parece a mi. En la confrontación Anglosionista contra Irán&aliados, de hecho, Rusia al igual que China son bastante tibios. 
Por otro lado, Rusia no es "amiga" de Irán, sólo socio en algunas cosas, y punto. Es absurdo pensar en que están intentando voltear juntos el orden mundial impuesto por los anglosionistas, cuando Rusia ha cascado unas cuantas ostias a Irán, siempre que ha podido. Ejemplos?

Pues el más "famoso" es la NO-entrega de los archiconocidos S-300. 
Pero el más importante no es ese (eso son migajas, detalles banales). El más importante ha sido colaborar en la imposición de las más duras sanciones económicas a nivel mundial, contra Irán, votando a favor en el UNSC. La resolución 1696 y otras cuatro o cinco, fueron votadas a favor por Rusia y China.

Por tanto, pensar que Rusia es “amiga” de Irán, y que están trabajando juntos contra el Imperio en Yemen, creo que es algo bastante bastante alejado de la realidad.
Rusia está en otras cosas, al igual que China. La reordenación de poderes en Oriente Medio la está llevando a cabo Irán. Queda por ver si seguirá siendo mediante proxys, o escalará a lo bestia.


----------



## vil. (13 May 2015)

De lo mal que está la economía mundial hoy da fe el precio del petroleo...

Si hace unos años, no más de 5; metes en la misma frase: guerra, Irán, Arabia... en ese mismo instante ves el petroleo subir como la espuma... si además esas palabras tienen tintes amenazadores y significan que eso será el producto final de dichas amenazas... en fin...

Hoy las cosas están tan mal que subirá el precio, pero mientras no haya ataques directos entre Irán y Arabia o una declaración oficial de guerra, mucho me parece a mí que el petroleo no va a subir de 80 dólares... que es mucho, ciertamente tal y como está el ambiente, pero que no es nada si lo comparamos con no hace tanto tiempo, ya digo un lustro..

Terrible...


----------



## Alan moore (13 May 2015)

hold fast dijo:


> Al lorito con este asunto, que va a traer consecuencias.
> 
> ¿La visita de Kerry a Moscú estaba prevista, o ha sido "por sorpresa" ?
> 
> Me da la sensación que lo de Yemen está escalando más y más...



COÑO.teniendo en cuenta que no paras de decir constantemente que los rusos e iraníes son unos cagados que no se atreven a nada es para acojonarse entonces.


----------



## jerjes (13 May 2015)

Ya van dos los helicopteros en la region de Saada abatidos por los hutis en Yemen. En las cercanias de la frontera saudi los hutis se apoderaron de un puesto militar,asi como de 23 vehiculos Humme 27, jeeps blindados y municiones. Este puesto militar exsaudi se halla en una montaña extrategica q domina la ciudad de Juba. Este punto montañoso hace posible q los hutis puedan entrar en esta ciudad.

Por otro lado las fuerzas saudies respaldadas por EE.UU, atacaron con artilleria los alrededores de Hasamah.Parece ser q hay otro derribo de helicoptero Apache por las fuerzas hutis en Saadá,los pilotos fueron capturados señala FNA.

Barcos rusos han decidido pasar por alto el bloqueo de los agresores, entrando en aguas territoriales del Yemen, segun la agencia Mehr.La coalicion arabe habia prohibido a los aviones rusos aterrizar en Saná para evacuar a ciudadanos atrapados en Yemen y por tanto Rusia ha decidido mandar sus barcos hacia Adén.Los buques de la coalicion arabe no se han atrevido a detener a la Armada Rusa. Mas de 309 personas de distintas nacionalidades fueron evacuadas gracias a este gesto y libradas de la brutalidad saudi el domingo.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa Konachenkov dijo:" Todos los evacuados estan a salvo a bordo del barco ruso q les llevará a Djibouti".

En el norte de la provincia de Saadá ha sido derribado un avion de combate de Arabia saudi. Combatientes Ansarullah derribaron el avion en el valle de Noshour este lunes informo la TV al Massirah de Yemen.Otro F-16 marroqui ha sido derribado. La cadena de TV Almasirah ha publicado en You Tube un reportaje q muestra a los milicianos celebrando su exito con las alas del avion entre sus manos.

Segun al Manar instalaciones de la compañia saudi Aranco en la localidad de Zahran han sido atascadas por los hutis.Las compañias petroleras saudies estan situadas principalmente en Zahran cerca de Bahrein y en Zahran Asir en el sur.

Tambien otros dos puestos militares saudies, los de Yallah y Radif han sido tomados por los combatientes yemenies,los guardias fronterizos segun costumbre huyeron a toda carrera aL VER ACERCARSE A LOS YEMENIES.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (13 May 2015)

Que troll es el cabrito de Putin. Va a buscar a sus nacionales en un buque colector de inteligencia. En una guerra no hay neutralidad que valga. Ese buque va con las orejas pinadas desde que cruzó Suez.


----------



## Diegol07 (13 May 2015)

Ya hundieron el barco Irani???

No teneis la sensacion de que en algun momento salta la chispa???
Pero en cualquier parte del mundo ehh


----------



## A.B.C. (13 May 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Irán amenaza a Arabia Saudí con la "guerra" si su barco de ayuda "humanitaria" a Yemen es atacado.
> [/I]



*Ese barco iraní, es una "patata caliente" para los sauditas, J-USA e Israel. No son las costas de Gaza. Además Irán habla muy claro. Tratarle con máximo respeto, o Irán irá con otros tipos de barcos, a Yemen. Sin duda, Israel tiembla, porque los iranies se situarian, a traves de Arabia Saudita, en su misma frontera y Siria ya está en su frontera norte. Los iraníes tienen grande proporciones de arios, en su población; no son semitas (como tampoco lo son los sionistas de Israer). El enferntramiento seria muy duro. J-USA, esta vez, se desentenderá*

---------- Post added 13-may-2015 at 18:41 ----------




hold fast dijo:


> Me da la sensación que lo de Yemen está escalando más y más...



*Me dí cuenta desde el primer momento. Ésto es de lejos un escenario más delicado que el de Ucrania. En Siria e Irak, ISIS está siendo vencido. Reventar a Arabia Saudita, supone reventar al plan judio de sustitución poblacional en Europa (Plan Kalergi) y la retirada o expulsión de inmigantes en Europa. Estemos atentos al Yemen*

---------- Post added 13-may-2015 at 18:49 ----------




Narval78 dijo:


> un buque colector de inteligencia.



*Un colector de inteligencia, está relacionado con "el conocimiento es poder". Además lleva a bordo agentes de información para difundir noticias que impiden continuar con las tropelías secretas sobre el Yemen. Serán indeseables "luz y taquígrafos" y éso va a cambiar mucho la situación a nivel mundial. Aguardemos...*

---------- Post added 13-may-2015 at 18:56 ----------

Yemen la real patria de origen de lo judaico, será el "principio del fin" de lo judaico (con evidencia de la falsedad bíblica que ha generado los derivados de judeocristianismo y musulmanismo). La "venganza" natural del ancestral infiel o pagano.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 38 min Hace 38 minutos

Brasco_Aad retwitteó الميادين عاجل

#Yemen soldiers loyal to #saleh have captured the yemeni town of lawdhar, after heavy clashes with pro #hadi forces. 
*
#Yemen Soldados leales al #Saleh han capturado la ciudad yemení de *lawdhar*, después de fuertes enfrentamientos con las fuerzas pro #hadi.


----------



## vil. (13 May 2015)

Lo que está pasando en Yemen debe tener a los gobernantes de Arabia al borde del infarto...

Si con el dominio aéreo los yemenis siguen empujando fuerte y haciéndose con el dominio en tierra, la siguiente amenaza es Arabia, a la que no le quedará más remedio que ponerse manos a la obra y combatir... y ahí viene lo más tenebroso del tema, con la renuncia de Pakistan a colaborar con soldados, queda casi en exclusiva la aportación de Egipto y estos lo saben... jejejejeejeeeee... y van a exigir contraprestaciones por cada soldado... jejejejeee... ya saben aquello del mercado, la oferta y la demanda... 

Necesitan militares capaces... necesitarán más material humano... y les va a salir caro, muy caro... ya pueden ponerse a recuperar los ahorros de la hucha... jajajajajaaaaaa... es acohonante esto de la guerra, un día eres rico y te atreves a amenazar a Rusia y como te descuides acabas pidiendo asilo en Nueva York y viviendo acohonado entre tanto taxi amarillo... jajajajajaja, donde tú eras el amo de la carretera a lo MAD-MAX, pero en pijo... jajajajajaaa...


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (13 May 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *Reventar a Arabia Saudita, supone reventar al plan judio de sustitución poblacional en Europa (Plan Kalergi) y la retirada o expulsión de inmigantes en Europa. Estemos atentos al Yemen*



Ojalá, pero mucho me temo que aunque perdiesen Israel y los ingresos del petróleo de Arabia, el anglosionismo continuaría incluso más agresivamente con sus políticas de sustitución étnica, ya que mismamente habría que recolocar en Europa a los judíos y sus marionetas.


----------



## mggz (13 May 2015)

¿Os imagináis que el barco iraní lo esté tripulando un pequeño comando de operaciones especiales, que abandonen el barco tras hundirlo intencionalmente mientras Iran difunde que fue un pepinazo del ejercito saudí?
Sería un owned histórico. Usar la táctica anglo del false flag en su contra.
No me critiquéis por favor, soñar es gratis.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2015)

Hussain Albukhaiti ha retwitteado
Shuaib M. Almosawa @Shuaibalmosawa · 21 h Hace 21 horas

Almakaleh: The ceasefire would only hold in San'a. Why? Because UN envoy to Yemen is sleeping in Movenpick right now.
*
Almakaleh: El alto el fuego sólo se llevaría a cabo en Saná. ¿Por qué? Debido a que el enviado de la ONU a Yemen está durmiendo en Movenpick en este momento.

---------- Post added 13-may-2015 at 20:54 ----------

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 22 h Hace 22 horas

#Saudi massacre in heritage town Zabied W #Yemen today that kild&inj 100s in market
Pieces of bodies collctd inSacks 
*
Masacre #Saudi en la ciudad patrimonio Zabied W #Yemen hoy que kilding 100s en el mercado
Los pedazos de cuerpos recogidos en sacos

_Otra carnicería, infinidad de fotografías que no publico._


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2015)

mggz dijo:


> soñar es gratis.



*No te digo que lo que dices, exactamente, se haga realidad. Igualmente, todo lo que se ha hecho realidad, ha comenzado por ser un "simple" sueño. La mentira tiene las patas cortas y precisa de nuevas mentiras, para vivir agónica. Por ello hay tantas actualmente. LA VERDAD PADECE, PERO NO PERECE Y SU CONOCIMIENTO ES NUESTRO PODER*


----------



## Harman (14 May 2015)

Irán rechaza la demanda de EEUU de enviar ayuda a Yemen a través de Yibuti / Sputnik Mundo

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/eIrisBa8gTI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Irán rechaza la demanda de EEUU de enviar ayuda a Yemen a través de Yibuti

*La demanda de Washington de que Irán envíe ayuda humanitaria a Yemen a través de Yibuti no tiene sentido, afirmó el ministerio de Exteriores iraní.*


13/05/2015

_"Las demandas de las autoridades estadounidenses de cambiar la ruta del barco iraní сon la ayuda a Yemen y dirigirlo a las costas de Yibuti son absolutamente ilógicas"_, dice la Cancillería en un comunicado.

Precisa que en este caso no habrá ninguna garantía de que el pueblo yemení reciba esta ayuda.

Advierte además que en el caso de provocación alguna en el trayecto del barco los responsables serán EEUU y Arabia Saudí.

El navío Iran Shahid partió el lunes del puerto de Shahid Rajaee al sur de Irán y se dirige al puerto yemení de Al Hudayda con 2.500 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria.

Se espera que el barco arribe a Yemen durante la tregua humanitaria de cinco días en ese país. El armisticio fue propuesto la semana pasada por Arabia Saudí que encabeza una coalición militar de países árabes contra los rebeldes hutíes y entró en vigor el martes.

El Pentágono pidió a Irán que si quiere distribuir ayuda humanitaria a Yemen lo haga sin que sus barcos atraquen en puertos de ese país y use el centro de distribución de la ONU en la vecina Yibuti.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2015)

Yury Barmin @yurybarmin · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Yemeni officials: Helicopter gunship belonging to the Saudi-led coalition has hit a truck in #Yemen's north, killing nine people
*
Yemeni officials: Helicóptero artillado perteneciente a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita ha golpeado a un camión en el norte de # Yemen, matando a nueve personas


----------



## Harman (14 May 2015)

Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 20 h Hace 20 horas

#Saudi army watch tower R firing heavy machine gun towards Red mountain N Sadda N #Yemen 
Is this all about Hadi? 
*
#Saudi Torre de vigilancia del ejército R disparando ametralladora pesada hacia la montaña Roja N Sadda N #Yemen
¿Es todo esto por Hadi?


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2015)

*La república de Yibuti logró su independencia el 27 de junio de 1977. La independencia es fantasma. Ese minúsculo "país" artificial, creado en interés de Israel, que lo gestiona, tiene una presencia estratégica importante en el Mar Rojo. Dejar alli, la ayuda humanitaria para el Yemen, casi seguro es como tirarla al mas... Los judios lo demuestran, día si y dia también, con sus reticencias y retrasos, para entregar la ayuda con destino a Palestina y hasta retener el dinero que les cuesta entregar. Sin duda, Irán, es lógico que únicamente desee llegar a Yemen que también tiene puertos*


----------



## Harman (14 May 2015)

US-Saudi Friendship: Hypocrisy at Its Best








Estados Unidos y Arabia Amistad: La hipocresía en su mejor momento

*Apoyo de Estados Unidos de Arabia Saudita contradice activamente todos los aspectos del argumento moral contra Rusia *




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
14/05/2015
por Johanna Ganyukova


Hipocresía - Del hupokrisis griega, que, si usted no habla griego por alguna extraña razón, significa "la actuación de una parte teatral '- es realmente la única palabra adecuada para describir los EE.UU. cortejo de Arabia Saudita. No es que yo soy único en mi observación de este enorme agujero en la fabricación bien construido que es la política exterior estadounidense, pero es una característica que no se enfatiza lo suficiente. Simplemente podría denominarse doble moral - pero es muy sencillo, la hipocresía desenfrenada en su mejor momento.

_"Cuando se trata de la relación entre Arabia estadounidense, la Casa Blanca debería llamarse la 'Carpa Blanca."_ - Dijo Mohammed Al-Khilewi, un diplomático saudí que desertó en 1994 a los Estados Unidos. De hecho muchos han tratado de sugerir que los EE.UU. ha estado retorciéndose en manos de petróleo recubierto de los saudíes durante años. Pero esto ha sido claramente en beneficio del interés nacional de Estados Unidos. Aquí radica la hipocresía: el apoyo de Estados Unidos de Arabia Saudita contradice activamente todos los aspectos del argumento moral contra Rusia. La supuesta falta de derechos humanos, la prensa amortiguado, la intolerancia de la oposición política - son todos considerablemente peor en Arabia Saudita - incluso hasta el punto de que cuatro Princesas Reales continúan recluidos bajo arresto domiciliario por atreverse a hablar en contra de violaciónes de derechos humanos.

En 2013, el Departamento de Estado enumeró las "peores" violaciones de los derechos humanos en Arabia Saudita, que abarca lo siguiente: _"la falta de los ciudadanos de la derecha y los medios legales para cambiar su gobierno; restricciones generalizadas a los derechos universales como la libertad de expresión, incluso en Internet, y la libertad de reunión, asociación, movimiento, y la religión; y la falta de igualdad de derechos para las mujeres, los niños y los trabajadores no ciudadanos_". En 2014, el Foro Económico Mundial clasificó lugar 130º de 142 países en su informe anual sobre la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres. Y aquí hay otra estadística: 950 es el número de azotes que el blogger ateo Raif Badawi recibirá por el gobierno de Arabia Saudita, junto con su pena de prisión 10 años, entregó a principios de este año. Vamos a ver que en el contexto de la meta del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos Agenda de política exterior: _"para construir y mantener un mundo más democrático, seguro y próspero para el beneficio del pueblo estadounidense y la comunidad internacional"_. No suma, ¿verdad?

Luego está la vistas de la amenaza terrorista saudí. Volviendo a 9/11, 15 de los 19 secuestradores eran de Arabia Saudita. Pero fue Arabia Saudita dirigido por los EE.UU. en su guerra contra el terrorismo? Por supuesto que no. Los socios comerciales de ese calibre son intocables. Incluso hoy en día es bien sabido que los sauditas prefieren yihadismo sunita a la democracia. Sir Richard Dearlove, ex jefe del MI6, reveló el año pasado que los saudíes fueron probablemente cómplices en la toma de posesión de ISIS el norte de Irak, mientras que fomentar la rivalidad entre sunitas y chiítas en toda la región. Irónicamente, en su asalto sobre el Oriente Medio bajo la portada de 'excepcionalidad', los EE.UU. han hecho una "excepción" de Arabia Saudita.

Rusia, por su parte, se esgrimía como el muchacho travieso en el patio de recreo internacional, la violación de la integridad territorial de sus vecinos a través de actos de "agresión" como reiterado por funcionarios del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos. Mientras tanto, los EE.UU. apoya la intervención militar saudí en Yemen, sin tener en cuenta la soberanía del país en su totalidad. Esta estrategia de política exterior de doble hacia Rusia y Arabia Saudita es eficaz sin embargo, como: i) la exageración de la amenaza de Rusia permite a los EE.UU. para seguir una política de contención de Rusia en la forma de la OTAN y la UE expansionismo en Europa oriental y ii) que distrae mundial la atención de las políticas de los EE.UU. 'propias agresivas en el Medio Oriente y la participación en Ucrania. Si Rusia había lanzado un ataque a gran escala contra los manifestantes Maidan para defender el gobierno de Ucrania de nuevo en 2013 similar a la forma en que los sauditas intervinieron en Yemen, habría sido conocido por más sanciones.

De hecho, algunos han llegado incluso a sugerir que la Arabia descenso del precio del petróleo no fue el fin de competir con el aumento de la producción fracking en los EE.UU., pero fue más bien un ataque intencional en la economía rusa. Esta táctica trabajado en la década de 1980 para dañar la economía soviética - como se ha descrito por Peter Schweizer en la guerra de Reagan - y hoy trabaja. Los economistas corroboran esta citando bajos precios del petróleo y no el conflicto ucraniano como el motivo de la crisis del rublo a finales del año pasado.

Aparentemente con el boom del petróleo de esquisto en los EE.UU. y la fuerza impulsora detrás de las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita - oro negro - obsolescencia en la relación, se pensaba que los dos crecería más separados. Pero los expertos sugieren que los estadounidenses podrían estar tomando la visión a largo plazo. Mientras que Arabia Saudita, junto con otros miembros de la OPEP Kuwait y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, ha demostrado reservas de 460 mil millones de barriles de petróleo, los EE.UU., por otra parte solamente 10 mil millones ha, con la Agencia de Información de Energía de Estados Unidos predijo que la producción de petróleo de esquisto se estabilizará en 2020 . Así fracking aún no ha sustituido a la dependencia del petróleo saudí.

Y sin embargo, el petróleo no es todo. ¿Cómo si no se benefician los saudíes? La respuesta se encuentra con el socio de Rusia en este juego mundial de dobles de tenis: Irán. Arabia Saudita tiene la intención de contener a Irán en el Medio Oriente y se basa en el apoyo estadounidense a esto. También desconfían de la relación ruso-iraní, que aunque caprichosa en el pasado es probable que siga siendo positiva en un futuro próximo a la luz del deterioro de las relaciones ruso-estadounidenses. De hecho, la hegemonía regional Arabia y la defensa contra la "amenaza iraní" siempre estarán supeditadas a la ayuda de Estados Unidos.

Parece que los dos países serán socios en el crimen durante algún tiempo por venir. Mientras que los EE.UU. opera bajo el disfraz de la democracia y la libertad, los saudíes utilizan la cubierta de la fe islámica. La ideología de ambos es una fachada para la agresión imperialista. Los saudíes podrían estar llevando una dictadura despiadada dentro de su reino, pero los EE.UU. es responsable de algo mucho peor - una autocracia bancarrota moral en una escala global.

Johanna Ganyukova es un graduado de la Universidad de Edimburgo en Estudios de Rusia y está completando una maestría en la Universidad de Glasgow en Ruso, Centro y Estudios de Europa del Este. Ella es el ruso Medios Editor de RI


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2015)

*
La prolongación de la tregua en Yemen y la seguridad en la zona, son unos de los temas principales de la cumbre entre EE.UU. y el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo, que comenzó este miércoles en la residencia presidencial de Camp David. Sin embargo, el rechazo de varios líderes a asistir frustró los planes de Barack Obama, quien pretendía que el evento fuera histórico. 
La ausencia más resonante es sin duda la del rey de Arabia Saudita, Salman ben Abdelaziz, quien canceló su visita y mandó a dos príncipes que ocupan los cargos de ministro de Interior y ministro de Defensa. Pero no fue el único en rechazar la invitación, ya que de los seis jefes de Estado solo dos, Kuwait y Catar, acudieron a la cita. Los otros ausentes son el sultán de Omán, Qabus Bin Said Al Said, representado por el viceprimer ministro; el presidente de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Jalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, excusado por problemas de salud y el rey de Baréin, Hamad Bin Isa Al Jalifa, quien rechazó la invitación de Obama para presenciar una carrera de caballos en Reino Unido.
El analista político Robert Valenci, por su parte, expresó a RT que la negativa de estos mandatarios de los países del Golfo de tomar parte en la cumbre se debe al acuerdo de Washington con Irán sobre su programa nuclear y con este gesto quieren demostrar su inquietud por la creciente influencia del país persa en la región.

Hay que destacar que muchos analistas también señalan que en estos 4 meses desde su asunción, el nuevo rey de Arabia Saudita, ya ha desafiado a la Administración de Obama tomando decisiones como la de crear un nuevo conflicto e intervenir directamente en Yemen por un lado y por otro reavivar el conflicto en Siria, brindando nuevo apoyo a los grupos de la oposición en este país incluidos el Frente Al Nusra, que es una filial de Al Qaeda. Y aunque las autoridades sauditas tratan de negarlo esto parece ser una nueva*demostración de poder en la alianza de intereses con EE.UU., que claramente no está pasando estos días por su mejor momento. 

A EE.UU. no le preocupa que una guerra ilegal al estilo del Pentágono ya haya sumido a Yemen en las plagas de la guerra civil y el desastre humanitario. Porque crear más caos favorece a EE.UU., que mantiene otro tipo del conflicto en la región: una guerra larga por el petróleo. *

---------- Post added 14-may-2015 at 22:56 ----------

*El Sionismo en J-USA intenta “mover ficha”
La Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU. ha adoptado un proyecto de ley que permite al Congreso revisar el acuerdo nuclear con Irán. 

Con 400 votos a favor y 25 en contra, la Cámara de Representantes estadounidense ha aprobado un proyecto de ley bipartidista que concede derecho de revisión al Congreso sobre el acuerdo nuclear de Irán.*
El 7 de mayo, el Senado estadounidense también aprobó*el documento con 98 votos a favor y 1 en contra.
El proyecto de ley, propuesto por el presidente del Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado, Bob Corker,*obliga al presidente de EE.UU. a informar al Congreso de cualquier acuerdo con Irán sobre la cuestión nuclear. 
Los acuerdos entre el 'Sexteto' de mediadores internacionales e Irán*deben ser considerados por el Congreso dentro de los 30 días después de la fecha límite para la conclusión de las negociaciones, el 30 de junio de este año. Además, el proyecto de ley prohíbe al presidente de EE.UU. eliminar las sanciones contra Irán hasta que el Congreso considere el acuerdo. 

*


----------



## vico (14 May 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> El barco iraní de ayuda a Yemen en directo, velocidad, dirección y posición continuamente actualizados...
> 
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/oldshipid:658462/oldmmsi:422517000/olddate:lastknown#



Ese barco está anclado o la página no actualiza.


----------



## Hearts (15 May 2015)

vico dijo:


> Ese barco está anclado o la página no actualiza.



Este barco zarpó el lunes y hoy es viernes.

La velocidad de crucero de estos barcos mercantes o cargeros suelen ser de 10 a 30 nudos y lleva unas 100 horas en el mar desde que zarpó, por lo que lo más probable es que esté frente a las costas de Yemen.

Dado que no transporta ladrillos, sino material humanitario, no creo que estén interesados los del barco en navegar demasiado lentos.

Aunque fuese a 10 nudos tendría que haber recorrido ya unas 1000 millas, o sea alrededor de 1852 km, eso a la velocidad más lenta para los barcos de su clase.

Si por lo que sea, no va a 10, sino a 20 nudos o más ... debería haber llegado ya a su destino o estar muy cerca.

Creo que su destino está pasado el estrecho de Adén.
.
.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (15 May 2015)

No hay material humanitario en una guerra. En la guerra los primeros en comer y en recibir morfina y vendas son los ejércitos. Un saco de arroz es ayuda humanitaria en un campo de refugiados, pero en una trinchera es un arma más, tan valiosa como fusil. No seamos hipócritas como Obamas. Irán está en un bando, lo mismo que Arabia Saudita esta en el otro.


----------



## Methos (15 May 2015)

Narval78 dijo:


> No hay material humanitario en una guerra. En la guerra los primeros en comer y en recibir morfina y vendas son los ejércitos. Un saco de arroz es ayuda humanitaria en un campo de refugiados, pero en una trinchera es un arma más, tan valiosa como fusil. No seamos hipócritas como Obamas. Irán está en un bando, lo mismo que Arabia Saudita esta en el otro.



Aunque tienes toda la razón el material humanitario sigue siendo material humanitario. Sin lugar a dudas todo este arroz va a ir a parar al ejército, pero el ejército iba a comer si o no. Así que cada tonelada de alimento que recibe de una potencia extranjera será una tonelada de alimento que no quitarán a los civiles de su pueblo.

Evidentemente casi siempre es una estrategia pésima alimentar a un ejército contra el que te estás enfrentando, y el mandar alimento a una zona de guerra (y mas, entregar este alimento directamente a las autoridades locales y no en los campos de refugiados) es una declaración de hacia donde apuntan tus intereses y cuáles son tus aliados. Pero es innegable que este alimento ayudará a paliar la situación humanitaria que sufre Yemén, aunque ese no sea su principal cometido. Por eso me parece desacertado decir que son un arma más.


----------



## Hearts (15 May 2015)

Narval78 dijo:


> No hay material humanitario en una guerra. En la guerra los primeros en comer y en recibir morfina y vendas son los ejércitos. Un saco de arroz es ayuda humanitaria en un campo de refugiados, pero en una trinchera es un arma más, tan valiosa como fusil. No seamos hipócritas como Obamas. Irán está en un bando, lo mismo que Arabia Saudita esta en el otro.





¿Pero de que bandos hablas?

Aquí se trata de terrorismo internacional a gran escala.

A un país pobre le llueven las bombas desde hace años.

Los drones de Estados Unidos han lanzado bombas a sus anchas matando a quienes querian asesinar y a todas las personas que estaban cerca, daba igual si eran mujeres, niños, ancianos o cualquier persona que pasase por allí.

Después Arabia Saudí y una coalición de países dirigidos por sátrapas les bombardean sin cesar y les atacan hasta las infraestructuras necesarias para sobrevivir, como depósitos de agua, etc.

No les queda otra alternaviva que cruzar la frontera defenderse.

Europa que desde que cayó la URSS no se preocupó nunca de tener una geopolítica europea sensata se comporta como vasalla de los anglosionistas y se limita a repetir sus mentiras a los cuatro vientos.

Mientras tanto Yemen se desangra ...

¿Irán envía ayuda humanitaria y encima le vamos a criticar?

¿Echará el mundo la culpa a Irán, de lo que pase en el conflicto de ahora en adelante?

¿Que derecho tiene Arabia Saudí o Estados Unidos para negarle la posibilidad a Irán de que envíe un barco con ayuda humanitaria a Yemen?

Creo que los culpables de este guiso son sobradamente conocidos.
.
.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 May 2015)

Hearts dijo:


> ¿Pero de que bandos hablas?
> 
> Aquí se trata de terrorismo internacional a gran escala.
> 
> ...



Estando contigo, aquí nadie es un santo y está claro que los chíis yemeníes están apoyados por Irán(lo que no sé si por Rusia) para tocar los cojones a los Saud-USA. 
Cosa de la que me alegro por cierto


----------



## hold fast (15 May 2015)

vico dijo:


> Ese barco está anclado o la página no actualiza.





> Position Recorded on:
> 2015-05-12 10:39:10 (UTC)



Pues no, no actualiza.

Y esta otra, tampoco:



> IRAN SHAHED AIS Data
> Last report:
> May 13, 2015 02:06 UTC



IRAN SHAHED - General Cargo Ship - Details and current position IMO 9184691 MMSI 422517000 | Vessels | VesselFinder

Raro...


----------



## Narval78_borrado (15 May 2015)

Repito. Yemen está en guerra. En una guerra civil. Donde hay dos bandos, cada uno con sus aliados y sus intereses detrás. De hecho, la guerra civil es el estado natural del Yemen moderno, con breves periodos de paz cuando uno de los bandos consigue imponerse temporalmente al otro. 
En el último periodo de paz, el bando "dominante" estaba en el lado americano-saudí (aliado en términos árabes, que no es mucho decir), el gobierno cayó por el impulso de la facción chiita/pro iraní, y ya tenemos una guerra civil montada.
Aquí alguien quiere ver un bando bueno y un bando malo. Es algo que los europeos bien pensantes necesitan ver en cada guerra, pero en el fondo es que son dos tribus enemistadas desde tiempos inmemoriales por una disputa por la herencia de Mahoma.


----------



## jerjes (15 May 2015)

El problema del Yemen resulta muy complejo,sin embargo ya van saliendo los motivos del conflicto, q como siempre se pretende pasar por alto por los mass medios diciendo q todo se debe a las diferencias entre chiitas y sunies.Lo mismo q el Imperio del Caos dice siempre en los conflictos de Oriente Medio.

Pero no. aqui no hay nada de eso, la geopolitica y el petroleo son los causantes. Ya se dijo q los conflictos armados en el s.XXI serian no por ideologias en las q ya nadie cree,sino por el control de aquellos paises q tuviesen el oro negro -el agua tambien entra- y ello marcaria los lugares de los conflictos globales.

La ofensiva contra el Yemen dirigida por la casa Saud y los principales consumidores,alegando q la cosa "es por seguridad nacional",con el Imperio del Caos a la cabeza, tiene un nombre Bad el Mandeb.. En el Yemen el tema tiene q ver con la geopolitica del petroleo. Arabia saudi atendiendo a los intereses del amo yanki de mantener q los montos de extraccion y exportacion elevado de petroleo,q permitio q el barril cayera por debajo de los 50 dolares hizo q el daño fuese para muchas economias no solo la OPEP sino sobretodo la rusa.

Todo ello en apoyo de la politica de Washington en el afan de ganar apoyandose en las reservas y el esquisto.Eso es lo primero lo otro tiene q ver con el paso de los buques petroleros por el estrecho de Bad el Mandel controlado por Yibuti (q es decir por Israel) Eritrea y el Yemen, por donde pasan unos 3,8 millones de barriles diarios,por lo q los saudies querian apoderarse de el desmembrando Yemen.

Arabia Saudi no le llega el agua al cuello al pensar q los hutis chiitas hagan buenas migas con los iranis chiitas.Aunque siempre hay mal pensados q dicen q EE.UU esta hasta la bandera de la casa Saud y está buscando un nuevo equilibrio de fuerzas en el Medio Oriente q mande al ..... a los saudies,por algo parece ser esta buscando un acercamiento con Rusia.

Los saudies cambian de nombre en sus dos criminales operaciones, primero fueron "Tormenta del desierto" y despues "Restauracion de la Esperanza", no sirven para nada sus bombardeos, sino es para asesinar a 4000 victimas civiles,151 niños y 170 mutilados desde marzo.

Los saudies han movilizado para asesinar a esta pobre gente 150.000 militares y 100aviones de combate y un monton de paises.

?Por q tantos paises implicados?.Habrá un reacomodo de la geopolitica regional y no es muy dificil ver q los perdedores no seran los valientes hutis q ya han penetrado en Arabia Saudi dando caña y haciendo correr a los sauditas.Arabia Saudi está traicionando al mundo musulman nada extraño dados sus origenes. El fin de esta guerra no será rapido con los implicados mercenarios de al Qaeda y EI.

El al Qaeda de ayer es el EI de hoy y seguramente EE.UU ya esté trabajando y diseñando los venideros terroristas del 2015,2020 y 2030. Igual q con los automoviles q diseñan nuevos modelos para generar grandes dividendos tanto economicos como geopoliticos.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2015)

Press TV @PressTV  · 6 h Hace 6 horas

WATCH Iranian aid vessel inching closer to Yemen
*
WATCH Buque ayuda iraní cada vez más cerca a Yemen

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/wceUpNUkeyo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Publicado el 14 de mayo. 2015

El buque de transporte de carga iraní ayuda humanitaria para asoladas por la guerra yemeníes-ha recorrido casi un tercio de su curso hacia el puerto de Hudaydah. La misión ha captado la atención internacional y convertirse en una grieta política entre los iraníes por un lado y los Estados Unidos y las autoridades saudíes en el otro.

***

_Posiblemente navegue con la Baliza de Posición apagada para evitar “accidentes”._


----------



## A.B.C. (16 May 2015)

*Hoy me ocurrió algo raro. Serme dificil encontrar el hilo. No quisiera pensar que es candidato a la CENSURA, porque estemos diciendo verdades que molestan a ISRAEL*


----------



## Hearts (16 May 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *Hoy me ocurrió algo raro. Serme dificil encontrar el hilo. No quisiera pensar que es candidato a la CENSURA, porque estemos diciendo verdades que molestan a ISRAEL*




Tal vez en este mundo haya infinidad de juegos. 

Es hasta posible que cada juego se juegue en varios planos a la vez, uno en la matrix donde nos puede ocurrir de todo y otro en un plano más espiritual donde lo que ocurre en el plano más material no afecta, pero sea el plano desde donde decidimos lo que queremos experimentar en la matrix.

Posiblemente haya juegos crueles y otros no tanto. Algunos puede que estén aquí para jugar uno de esos juegos y experimentar.

Evidentemente si existe el juego del poder, del dinero, el de la guerra, el de ser víctimas, el juego del miedo ... pues pueden pasar cosas malas, desagradables y hasta crueles.

Una vez estamos en uno de esos juegos y nos damos cuenta de que nos pase lo que nos pase siempre somos un alma o un algo espiritual encarnado al que fuera de este juego no le puede pasar nada, aunque aquí tenga mala suerte y sufra crueldades o enfermedades, pues se puede perder el miedo y adquirir más seguridad en nosotros mismos.

Si ahora los que juegan a ser los malos intentan acceder a a tu conexión de internet y CENSURAR tu acceso a este hilo eso ya es un éxito para los que no juegan a ser los malos, porque deja al descubierto miedos, sí, el miedo de los malos a perder el juego por culpa de este hilo.
.
.


----------



## A.B.C. (16 May 2015)

*Muchas gracias Hearts. Me "salí" del tema, simplemente, para "ilustrar", pero muchas gracias. Sí a alguien le sirve de algo, hace mucho tiempo que veo como el TERROR invade a los que dicen ser "poderosos", porque saben son los que primero se engañan a si mismo. Es lógico porque aprende de niños cosas que no son ni lógicas ni naturales. Es lo que digo, precisan mucha buena psiquiatria y tal vez, sanen y dejen de darme LÁSTIMA real, no la que buscan "lloriqueando". Sigamos pues en el hilo y un cordial abrazo, caballero.*


----------



## Harman (16 May 2015)

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 5 h Hace 5 horas

MILITARY, NOT HUMANITARIAN AID heads to Taiz as clashes between Houthis/Hadi forces kill 43 in 36 hours #Yemen #اليمن 
*
MILITAR, NO AYUDA HUMANITARIA, se dirige a Taiz como enfrentamientos entre las fuerzas huthis / Hadi matar a 43 en 36 horas #Yemen # 













---------- Post added 16-may-2015 at 20:09 ----------

 Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews  · *23 h Hace 23 horas*

#IRAN IGNORES #SAUDI THREAT
Iran's unsearched aide ship arrives #Yemen tomorrow, seeking to end blockade; Dares Saudi 
*
#IRAN IGNORA AMENAZA #SAUDI
Nave asistente unsearched de Irán llega mañana #yemen, tratando de terminar el bloqueo; Dares Arabia








_El periódico es claramente anti-Irán y anti-Houthis_

---------- Post added 16-may-2015 at 20:27 ----------

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · *23 h Hace 23 horas*

#Saudi army keep shelling areas across the borders of Sadda N #Yemen towards Almalaheeth,Alberm and Naqim. #Peace4Yemen #HRW #UNSC
*
Ejército #Saudi mantener los bombardeos a zonas a través de las fronteras de Sadda N #Yemen hacia Almalaheeth, Alberm y Naqim. # Peace4Yemen #HRW #UNSC


----------



## Funciono A Gas (17 May 2015)

Unan los puntos.

Abu Sayyaf: EE UU entra en Siria y mata a un alto mando del Estado Islámico | Internacional | EL PA

Poco se sabe de Abu Sayyaf, al parecer de origen tunecino. Estados Unidos lo definió en un comunicado de la Casa Blanca como un “alto mando del EI” que estuvo involucrado en operaciones militares del grupo extremista. *Pero su importancia radicaría sobre todo en su papel en las operaciones financieras de la organización terrorista y, especialmente, en la venta de petróleo y gas*. Algunas fuentes estadounidenses lo llegaron a calificar ayer como el “emir del petróleo y gas” del EI. Ese negocio ilícito, según la Casa Blanca, “es una fuente clave de ingresos que le permite a la organización terrorista realizar sus brutales tácticas y oprimir a miles de civiles inocentes”.







A los amos feudalistas del petróleo les preocupa que cuatro mataos a los que contrataron para hacer la guerra en Siria, comercien con su preciado bien y les quiten clientela, que para eso no les contrataron. Va entonces y contratan al mayor matón del barrio para que les quite de encima al comerciante, que para ellos es una prioridad, pero no con la intención de desbancar a los mataos ni al jefe de la banda que en última instancia es de los suyos, como lo fue el Osama.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (17 May 2015)

El barco ya llegó....
Farsnews


----------



## Harman (17 May 2015)

Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor · 57 min Hace 57 minutos

#Breaking, #Yemen - #ISIS shell the entrance of #Ataq city, neighboring areas in #Shabwah province, but failed to enter
*
#Breaking, #Yemen - #ISIS bombardea la entrada de la ciudad #Ataq, zonas de la provincia de #Shabwah vecino, pero no pudo entrar

---------- Post added 17-may-2015 at 17:55 ----------

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 13 min hace 13 minutos

In the last hours of ceasefire #Saudi has fired over 20 rockets into N Sadda N #Yemen
It's clear Saudi/US ceasefire was only in #Sanaa
*
En las últimas horas de alto el fuego #Saudi ha disparado más de 20 cohetes contra el N Sadda N #Yemen
Está claro alto el fuego Arabia / Estados Unidos era sólo en #Sanaa


---------- Post added 17-may-2015 at 17:56 ----------

Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 19 h Hace 19 horas

Sad news,only survivors of whats believed 2be #US Napalm bomb used by #Saudi have died
*
Triste noticia, únicos sobrevivientes de cuál creían 2be #US Napalm bomba utilizado por #Saudi haber muerto

Here
https://twitter.com/hussainbukhaiti/status/596693096496136192 …


----------



## Le Truhan (17 May 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Estando contigo, aquí nadie es un santo y está claro que los chíis yemeníes están apoyados por Irán(lo que no sé si por Rusia) para tocar los cojones a los Saud-USA.
> Cosa de la que me alegro por cierto



Desde que lo de Yemen está en marcha los americanos están desaparecidos en Ucrania, es una guerra muy útil en el ajedrez global y hay miedito, las reuniones de los americanos en Moscu demuestran que hay miedo.


----------



## jerjes (17 May 2015)

El Secretario General de Hezbolla Sayyed Hassam Nasralá ha asegurado q los ataques saudies contra el Yemen han sido un fracaso total. La verdad es q los saudies no pueden citar ni uno solo de los objetivos q habian querido lograr.

Es cierto q la ofensiva de los saudies continua con el apoyo de al Qaeda y la prohibicion inhumana de ayuda al pueblo yemeni. Sobre Irak Nasralá ha levantado la voz de alarma al ver las intenciones de EE.UU de armar a los Kurdos iraquies y a los sunies sin pasar por el gobierno iraki.

"Es una medida q constituye un preludio a la particion del pais" señalo. Es justo lo q han hecho con Libia dividirla en tres regiones,facil manejo para los invasores,intentan tambien hacerlo con Siria y ahora con Irak.

Nasralá reiteró el apoyo irani, ruso y de Hezbolla a Siria, y denuncio la campaña de rumores sobre los avances de al Qaeda en Idleb y aseguró q ganar una ronda de combates no es ganar una guerra.

Lo q parece q estamos ante una gran campaña de desinformacion al pretender q los saudies, con sus dos operaciones "Tempestad decisiva" y "Restaurar la esperanza"han conseguido sus objetivos..

¿Es q los saudies han restituido la pretendida legitimacion al Yemen, imponiendo de nuevo al corrupto y ahora traidor Hadi?¿Ha logrado frenar al Ejercito yemeni?¿Han desarmado Ansuralá? Nada de esto se ha conseguido.

En realidad la movida ha sido un fracaso saudi y una clara victoria yemeni.Es q hay q felicitar la tenacidad y unidad de ese pueblo. El verdadero objetivo saudi sigue siendo el de someter a Yemen y a su pueblo.Lo tiene dificil.Segun los saudies solo pretenden proteger al pueblo yemeni pero al mismo tiempo les bombardean.

Desde el inicio de la segunda fase "Restaurar la Esperanza", los saudies han incrementado los ataques contra las unidades de residencias empleando bombas de racimo, arma prohibida y muy peligrosa.

Los saudies están proporcionando armas al Qaeda para q entren en Yemen, ellos no se atreven atacan desde el aire. Bombardean aeropuertos para impedir la llegada de aviones humanitarios. En lugar de permitir a las instituciones internacionales organizar un dialogo en un pais neutral, el traidor y corrupto Hadi ha invitado a un dialogo en Arabia Saudi.No se busca solucion politica eso lo ve cualquiera.

Arabia anuncia el fin de su ofensiva.Sin embargo desde hace cuarenta dias los bombardeos se han intensificado. El jefe del movimiento huti, Ansarulá, Abdul Malik al Huti, ha denunciado la intervencon injustificada de Arabia Saudi y EE.UU contra el pueblo del Yemen. El jefe huti puso en guardia a los sauditas y a los q se encuentran detras de ella.

"Si no poneis termino a vuestra a vuestra agresion y por agresion se entienden vuestros ataques y vuestro embargo declarado, os aconsejo q pongais limite a vuestros ataques y detengais lo q habeis comenzado.

El se pregunta ¿Q quieren de este pueblo?¿Cuales son sus objetivos?, Los objetivos son claros occidente se quedara con la parte occidental del Yemen, Arabia saudi se apoderara de la zona costera alargando Arabia hasta Bad el Mandeb y a los huyties se les dejará una estrecha zona el norte sin salida al mar. Siempre se repite la misma tactica, cortar las naciones en tres trozos para expoliar mejor a este pueblo de 21 millones de habitantes..

Lo curioso es despues de todas estas desgracias en libia,Irak Siria y ahora Yemen es oir a Obama decir "EE.UU ha respaldado la seguridad mundial durante mas de 6 decadas."


----------



## Hearts (17 May 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> El barco ya llegó....
> Farsnews




Según ese artículo el cargero Iran Shahed se encuentra por el golfo de Adén.

Una vez que pase el estrecho le quedan unos 200 km hasta Al Hudaidah. Al final viene la parte donde puede tener contratiempos, arribar a puerto y atracar.

Me da la impresión que el cargero va lentísimo, igual Irán ha cogido un barco chatarra por si se lo hunden.

Entre otras cosas, aquí se dice que el capitán piensa llegar al muelle yemení el jueves próximo:

Iran aid ship to dock in Yemen Thursday, captain says | The Times of Israel

Iran aid ship to dock in Yemen Thursday, captain says Despite US protests, Tehran continues with plan to deliver 2,800 tons of supplies to war-torn Arabian nation

BY AFP May 17, 2015, 2:38 pm
.
.


----------



## jerjes (18 May 2015)

El buque irani "Iran Shahed" ha cruzado el golfo de Adén y se dirige al puerto yemeni de Hodaida con ayuda humanitaria y activistas occidentales, uno de ellos segun la Agencia de noticias Tarmin, identificado como CaMaupin,estadounidense muy conocido por sus movilizaciones contra la guerra y el sistema financiero.

Esta presencia de occidentales en el barco irani recuerda a la Flotilla de la Libertad q intentó romper el bloqueo de la Franja de Gaza en 2010. Las fuerzas israelies en su asalto asesinaron a 9 activistas.

El puerto de Hodaida está en manos huties e Iran a informado q no va a autorizar una inspeccion del "Iran Shaed" q viaja con escolta militar por si acaso. Lo q si ha advertido Iran de una posible guerra si el barco es atacado.

A pesar de las advertencias de EE.UU el carguero Shahed sigue hacia el puerto controlado por los huties. Transporta 2500 Toneladas de ayuda de primera necesidad, harina, arroz, medicamentos y agua q escasea en el Yemen debido a la guerra q sufre ese pais.

EE.UU hja dicho ha Iran q entreguje la ayuda " de acuerdo con las reglas de la ONU, a traves de la plataforma de distribucion q se establecion en Yibuti - es decir Israel yta q este pequeñisimo pais es una base del estado nazi israelita y en este momento esta bombardeando a Yemen-






Buque de ayuda humanitaria del Fondo de Naciones Unidas bombardeado.


Aviones de combate saudies han atacado la noche del domingo los buques con ayuda humanitaria del Fondo de las Naciones Unidas para la Infancia. Los cazas saudies lanzaron ataques contra los buques q se dirigian a Saada. En el momento de un aparente alto el fuego Unicef habia comunicado su intencion de enviar ayuda humanitaria.

Segun el representante de Unicef para Yemen, durante la pausa el Fondo ha sido capaz de enviar ayuda a los afectados yemenies, aunque esas ayudas no pueden cubrir las necesidades de 26 millones de seres humanos bloqueados q carecen de acceso a suministro regular de las importaciones comerciales de alimentos y combustible.

Hay q reconocer q la denominada tregua aceptada por el Ejercito yemeni y Ansarolá fué marcada por ataques saudies contra diferentes punto del territorio yemeni.


----------



## murray (18 May 2015)

Se puede bombardear un país sin resolución de la ONU pero no se puede llevar ayuda humanitaria sin aprobación de la ONU ::


----------



## Hearts (18 May 2015)

_Creo que como los EE.UU. toquen el barco de Irán, se puede armar una gorda:_


*Irán destruye la réplica de un portaaviones de EEUU en unas maniobras militares*

JUEVES, 26 DE FEBRERO DEL 2015 - 10.46 H








La Guardia Revolucionaria, el cuerpo de élite del régimen iraní, ha realizado unas maniobras navales en el Estrecho de Ormuz que han tenido como punto culminante el hundimiento de la réplica de un portaviones estadounidense.

La operación, bautizada como "El Gran Profeta 9", consistió en el ataque coordinado de una docenas de lanchas rápidas que van atacando el portaaviones, hasta que lo hacen estallar y lo hunden. La acción militar fue emitida por la televisión nacional iraní y ha sido interpretada como un mensaje de desafío de EEUU. Aunque las maniobras militares son habituales por parte del Ejército iraní, nunca hasta ahora se había usado una réplica de un equipamiento estadounidense.

El líder de la marina de la Guardia Revolucionaria, el almirante Alí Fadavi, ha asegurado que "los portaaviones estadounidenses tienen grandes depósitos de misiles, cohete y torepdeos. Eso hace que el impacto directo de un misil (lanzado desde una lancha rápida) pueda desencadenar una segunda explosión mucho más grande"


Artículo completo: Irán destruye la réplica de un portaaviones de EEUU en unas maniobras
.
.


----------



## vico (18 May 2015)

murray dijo:


> Se puede bombardear un país sin resolución de la ONU pero no se puede llevar ayuda humanitaria sin aprobación de la ONU ::



Miiira. Lo último consiste en invadir una península con soldados sin bandera.


----------



## Strikelucky (18 May 2015)

vico dijo:


> Miiira. Lo último consiste en invadir una península con soldados sin bandera.



Y no se nos olvide, sin un solo disparo y para montar un referéndum. he visto unas cuantas invasiones por parte de USA... muchos disparos pocos referéndum es lo que recuerdo.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews  · 34 min Hace 34 minutos

#BREAKING Houthis send missile launchers near #Saudi border with #Yemen 
Military escalation within hours. 
*
#BREAKING Huzíes enviar lanzadores de misiles cerca de la frontera con #Saudi #Yemen
La escalada militar en cuestión de horas.

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 19:16 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

#Houthis bombed Jazan in #KSA, now #KSA are bombing #Saada #Yemen
*
#Houthis Bombardeó Jazan en #KSA, ahora #KSA están bombardeando #Saada #Yemen


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (18 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
> Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews  · 34 min Hace 34 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING Houthis send missile launchers near #Saudi border with #Yemen
> ...



En Jazan hay un complejo petroquimico brutal con miles de toneladas de combustible y productos químicos, si eso explota la onda de choque va a ser como una atomica táctica...

La han cagado bien cagada los Saudies, mas les valdria pedir perdon y pagar reparaciones de guerra, si no esta guerra los va a consumir y hacer desaparecer.


----------



## A.B.C. (18 May 2015)

murray dijo:


> Se puede bombardear un país sin resolución de la ONU pero no se puede llevar ayuda humanitaria sin aprobación de la ONU ::



*La ONU está en las manos de los mismos eternos multigenocidas*

---------- Post added 18-may-2015 at 20:23 ----------




tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> La han cagado bien cagada los Saudies, mas les valdria pedir perdon y pagar reparaciones de guerra, si no esta guerra los va a consumir y hacer desaparecer.



*Lo trascendente es que la verdadera metedura de pata es del poder israelita. Arabia Saudí es un títere. Como J-USA. Éste último está sumamente enfadado con el canal RT porque desde éste los "jusitas" están enterándose de cosas que antes, sistemáticamente, les eran ocultadas. Este siglo XXI, iniciador del milenio está comenzando a contemplar un despertar de los pueblos y esto les aterroriza realmente. De aqui los crecientes controles, concebir las leyes mordaza, etc. El simple control de viajeros en los aereopuertos, antes de emprender viaje, es un sistema de acostumbrar a todos a considerarse posibles terroristas, encubriendo el acostumbrarles a ser realmente unos ESCLAVOS*


----------



## Harman (18 May 2015)

Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 24 h Hace 24 horas

With ending ceasefire #Saudi loyalist R trying to open new confrontation ground in my city Dhamar right now.Reports of heavy street fight
*
Con terminando alto el fuego #Saudi leal R tratando de abrir nuevos caminos enfrentamiento en mi ciudad Dhamar now.Reports derecho de pelea callejera pesada


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 May 2015)

No jodas, los suadíes están en Dhamar? ??? 0_0

Eso está debajo de Sanaa


----------



## Locoderemate (18 May 2015)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> En Jazan hay un complejo petroquimico brutal con miles de toneladas de combustible y productos químicos, si eso explota la onda de choque va a ser como una atomica táctica...
> 
> La han cagado bien cagada los Saudies, mas les valdria pedir perdon y pagar reparaciones de guerra, si no esta guerra los va a consumir y hacer desaparecer.



Cuando todo este conflicto del Yemen empezó, no sé porqué tuve la impresión de que daba comienzo la wwIII. 

Está claro que Iran va a por Arabia Saudí (sus pozos de petróleo) a través de los "matados" del Yemen. E Iran sólo puede controlar y gestionar estos pozos a través de Rusia. ¿no sé yo lo que harán los USA si AS cae en manos de yemen-Irán-Rusia? El american deam puede resentirse mucho.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (18 May 2015)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuando todo este conflicto del Yemen empezó, no sé porqué tuve la impresión de que daba comienzo la wwIII.
> 
> Está claro que Iran va a por Arabia Saudí (sus pozos de petróleo) a través de los "matados" del Yemen. E Iran sólo puede controlar y gestionar estos pozos a través de Rusia. ¿no sé yo lo que harán los USA si AS cae en manos de yemen-Irán-Rusia? El american deam puede resentirse mucho.



Partición de Yemen tal como estuvo en el pasado. Yemen del Norte para los chiies pro Irán. Y Yemen del Sur para los saudíes. Curiosamente Yemen de Sur antiguamente era un república socialista, y ahora acabará siendo una república islámica,:: 

Por cierto, que al Yemen del Sur sunni es al que le toca la parte del león del petróleo. Una parte cada vez menos grande.


----------



## Hearts (18 May 2015)

vico dijo:


> Miiira. Lo último consiste en invadir una península con soldados sin bandera.




No he pillado que península es ...


----------



## Xsiano (19 May 2015)

Parece que el barco con ayuda humanitaria de Iran a Yemen llegara este 21 de Mayo, por cierto van escoltados me parece, aqui dejo la noticia completa por si quereis verla: Noticia


----------



## Narval78_borrado (19 May 2015)

Esta es la escolta del barco del amor. Una corbeta Combatante II con misiles antibuque chinos C-802. Suficiente para cargarse cualquier buque de la zona que no sea el Arleigh Burke de escolta del grupo de combate americano.


----------



## A.B.C. (19 May 2015)

Xsiano dijo:


> Parece que el barco con ayuda humanitaria de Iran a Yemen llegara este 21 de Mayo, por cierto van escoltados me parece, aqui dejo la noticia completa por si quereis verla: Noticia



*Al barco le llaman, los iranies, con el apodo "Neyat" ("Rescate", en persa). La ayuda humanitaria, por si sola, ya es "peligrosa", porque fortalece a los huties. Puede que lleve armas, pero los huties no las precisan, porque se las están proporcionando los mismos saudies, que veo con su cobardia militar, se las regalan. Irán, sin duda tiene intereses geopoliticos en ser el aliado de los yemenies, pues sumarían al control de la salida de Ormuz, el control de Bad el Mandez. Éso supone el control del tráfico del petroleo, en el mar Rojo camino al Canal de Suez (que evita circunnavegar toda Africa). J-USA parece que se tenga que comenzar a "desentender" de su "frente musulmán", por aparecer el "amenazante frente chino". No creo que agreda al "Neyat" por via aérea ni naval o submarina. Este barco, no sólo tiene "cobertura" de buques de superficie, sino posiblemente de submarinos, incluso rusos y puede que hasta chinos, que responderían de inmediato a una agresión, actuando duramente en respuesta de la misma. Los iraníes saben muy bien lo que están haciendo*


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 May 2015)

Si, perdiendo el tiempo en el quinto coño mientas el E.I. toma Ramadi en Irak..


----------



## Harman (19 May 2015)

_Mas noticias sobre el "barquito",_

 Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Daniel Nisman @DannyNis · 6 h Hace 6 horas

Potential Saudi seizure of Iranian aid shipment to #Yemen could escalate maritime tensions in the Persian Gulf. 

Levantine Group – Iranian Aid Ship Destined for Yemen Could Escalate Maritime Tensions in the Region

(Trad. Google)
19/05/2015

*Ayuda iraní embarcación destinada al Yemen podría aumentar las tensiones marítimas en la Región*

Informes Al-Mayadeen indican que un barco de ayuda iraní envió hace varios días está programado para entrar en el de Bab el-Mandeb en las próximas horas y atracar en el puerto Hodeidah mañana por la tarde. El barco, que está llevando a una reportado 2.400 toneladas de alimentos y 100 toneladas de ayuda médica, salió de Irán la semana pasada y al parecer está siendo escoltado a Hodeidah por un buque de la Armada iraní, según la agencia de noticias Tasneem de Irán. 







*Contexto y Análisis*
La semana pasada alto funcionario militar iraní brigadier general Masoud Jazayeri advirtió que cualquier intento de atacar la nave podría catalizar un mayor conflicto regional entre Irán y Arabia Saudita. Además, Jazayeri insistió en que Irán no permitirá que para cualquier país que participa en la Coalición saudita llevado a inspeccionar la carga. El calendario acelerado para la llegada del barco en Yemen es notable teniendo en cuenta que se esperaba originalmente para llegar el 21 de mayo de Hodeidah, que alberga el puerto más grande del país, es un bastión Houthi conocida y su ubicación estratégica en el sur del Mar Rojo ha sido ampliamente visto como una presencia amenazadora para rutas marítimas egipcias vitales. Por esta razón, el área ha sido blanco de forma semanal por los ataques aéreos saudíes llevado. Mientras que las compañías afiliadas a la Guardia Revolucionaria de Irán (CGRI) están acusados ​​de haber facilitado la construcción del Puerto de Hodeidah, no queda claro hasta qué punto sigue habiendo una presencia militar iraní en la zona.

Aunque sigue siendo muy poco probable que cualquier ayuda militar es a bordo del buque, las fuerzas navales americanas, egipcias y saudíes en los alrededores de Bab el-Mandeb podrían prevenir la nave se acople. En este contexto, la incautación potencial de la nave daría a los iraníes una importante victoria de relaciones públicas ya que sólo contiene los suministros humanitarios, y sigue siendo posible que los funcionarios militares iraníes podrían afirmar que la entrega de la ayuda se había negociado a través de charlas de puerta trasera con funcionarios de la ONU. 
Además, si se debe suspender la nave antes de su llegada a Hodeidah, podría estimular los buques de guerra iraníes para aumentar su acoso a los buques de navegación comercial internacionales que viajan a través del Estrecho de Ormuz. La semana pasada, cinco patrulleras CGRI dispararon contra un petrolero Alpine Eternidad con sede en Singapur, ya finales de abril, el Maersk Tigris se incautaron brevemente en el Estrecho de Ormuz, debido a un desacuerdo de deuda entre Maersk y el gobierno iraní.

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 20:04 ----------

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 12 h Hace 12 horas

While #UN #UNSC searched food and medic supplies ships for #Yemen-i ppl, #Saudi R handing weapons to AQ& its allies 







---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 20:09 ----------

 Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor · 55 min Hace 55 minutos

#Yemen - 7 #Saudi airstrike hit in capital #Saana Noqom Military Depot 
*
#Yemen - 7 #Saudi ataque aéreo golpeó en la capital #Saana Noqom Militar Depot







---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 20:10 ----------

 Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

#Yemen - 9 civilians killed by #Saudi airstrike hit vehicle in #Sumarah bridge at #Ibb province 
*
#yemen - 9 civiles muertos por ataque aéreo #Saudi golpean vehículo en puente #Sumarah en la provincia #Ibb


----------



## Hearts (20 May 2015)

En este enlace creo que sobre el cargero Iran Shahed pone la hora prevista para atracar en puerto:

IRAN SHAHED Current position (IMO 9184691) | VesselFinder


Iran Shahed: AL HUDAYDAH / May 20, 23:52

Dado que parece que es horario UTC, y en España estamos con horario de verano, la llegada sería el día 21, a las 01:52 hora peninsular española, o sea esta noche de madrugada.


----------



## hold fast (20 May 2015)

A estas horas el barco debería haber cruzado Bab el Mandeb, pero parece que ahora Irán recula:



> Also earlier reports today said that the Iranian cargo ship carrying humanitarian aid to Yemen *will dock at a Djibouti port to be inspected by the United Nations.*



Farsnews

NO ESTÁ CONFIRMADO, OJO. Pero que esto salga en Fars, tiene pinta de ser real.

Si finalmente el buque atraca en Djibouti para que los de la "ONU" allí lo revisen, antes de ir al puerto yemení de Al Houdaida, sería una bajada considerable de pantalones por parte de Irán, después de todas las bravuconadas que han dicho el IRGC y demás militares todos estos días.

Habrá que ver si se confirma.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 37 min Hace 37 minutos

A #Houthi attack inside #Saudi territory targeting a Saudi military convoy killed at least 11 Saudi soldiers and wounded 15
*
Un ataque #Houthi dentro de territorio #Saudi dirigidas a un convoy militar saudí mató al menos a 11 soldados saudíes e hirió a 15

---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 19:24 ----------

 Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 6 h Hace 6 horas

Houthis And Allied Tribesmen launch a massive ground assault in Najran, Saudi Arabia and pushing forward : Saudi Sources
*
Huzíes y miembros de tribus aliadas lanzan un asalto terrestre masiva en Najran, Arabia Saudita y empujando hacia adelante: Fuentes saudíes

---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 19:28 ----------

 Press TV @PressTV  · 31 min hace 31 minutos

Yemen’s Ansarullah fighters push al-Qaeda out of the city of Houta in Lahij Province. 
*
Combatientes Ansarullah de Yemen empujan al-Qaeda fuera de la ciudad de Houta en la provincia de Lahij.

PressTV-Yemenâ€™s Houta retaken from al-Qaeda








Huzíes expulsar a militantes de Al-Qaeda de Houta de Yemen


*Los combatientes del movimiento Houthi Ansarullah han logrado expulsar a militantes afiliados a Al Qaeda desde el distrito de al-Houta en el suroeste de la gobernación de Yemen de Lahij.*

Un número de militantes murieron durante fuertes enfrentamientos el miércoles como combatientes Ansarullah y fuerzas del ejército de Yemen llevaron a cabo con éxito los militantes la ciudad clave.

Según los informes, Houta se encuentra actualmente bajo el control total de la Ansraullah, que también controla la capital, Saná y otras provincias importantes. Los combatientes revolucionarios, conocidos como Houthis, siguen adelante con sus operaciones contra los terroristas a pesar de una campaña militar en curso por parte de Arabia Saudita dirigido sus posiciones.

Esta es la segunda vez que el al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP) sufre una derrota en Houta, una capital de provincia con una población de decenas de miles. Los terroristas capturaron la ciudad a finales de marzo, pero cayeron bajo el control del ejército de Yemen en cuestión de horas.

Houta está a unos 30 kilómetros (20 millas) de la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén, donde los enfrentamientos son en curso entre combatientes Ansarullah y militantes.

Militantes de AQPA y otros grupos terroristas cuentan con el apoyo de Arabia Saudita como numerosos informes muestran aviones de guerra saudíes han lanzados desde el aire armas y municiones a las zonas bajo control de los terroristas.

Campaña aérea de Arabia Saudita contra el Yemen comenzó el 26 de marzo - sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas - en un intento por socavar la Ansarullah y para restaurar la energía a fugitivo ex presidente Abd Rabbu Mansour Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad.

Más de 1.800 personas han muerto y 7.330 heridos a causa del conflicto en Yemen desde el 19 de marzo, según la ONU.

MS / HMV / GHN


----------



## Chiquito (20 May 2015)

hold fast dijo:


> .....Si finalmente el buque atraca en Djibouti para que los de la "ONU" allí lo revisen, antes de ir al puerto yemení de Al Houdaida, sería una bajada considerable de pantalones por parte de Irán, después de todas las bravuconadas que han dicho el IRGC y demás militares todos estos días.
> 
> Habrá que ver si se confirma.



Pues se confirma:

IrÃ¡n propone creaciÃ³n de una zona verde para enviar ayuda a Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino



> ....Amir Abdolahian ha anunciado que el primer avión iraní con ayuda y alimentos aterrizará mañana jueves en Yibuti, país elegido por la ONU para el envío de ayuda humanitaria a Yemen.
> *
> Ha afirmado también que un buque de carga iraní con ayuda humanitaria atracará en un puerto de Yibuti, donde será inspeccionado por funcionarios de la ONU, luego llegará al puerto de Al-Hudayda (oeste de Yemen).*
> 
> El barco ‘Irán Shahed’ que, en estos momentos, está cruzando el golfo de Adén, partió el 11 de mayo del puerto sureño de Bandar Abás hacia el puerto yemení de Al-Hudayda, con cerca de 2500 toneladas de productos de primera necesidad y activistas internacionales de países como Estados Unidos, Alemania y Francia.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2015)

Press TV @PressTV · 3 h Hace 3 horas

UPDATE
Iranian cargo ship sailing towards #Yemen 
*
UPDATE
Carguero Irani navega hacia #Yemen

PressTV - Watch Live 







---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 19:35 ----------

 Press TV @PressTV · 4 h Hace 4 horas

PRESSTV LIVE
Iranian cargo vessel with humanitarian supplies arrives in Bab el-Mandeb strait
*
PressTV VIVO
Carguero iraní con ayuda humanitaria llega a Bab el-Mandeb Estrecho
PressTV - Watch Live 







---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 19:38 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha  · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Houthis source: Dozens of #KSA killed as Houthis storm multiple military positions in 'Alab area near #Yemen border 
*
#Houthis Fuente: Decenas de muertos como #KSA huzíes tormenta múltiples posiciones militares en 'zona Alab cerca de la frontera #Yemen

























---------- Post added 20-may-2015 at 19:45 ----------

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
AmareshMisra FanClub @AmareshMisraFC · 26 min Hace 26 minutos

@sayed_ridha After #Najran/Jezan, #Houthi led #Yemen coalition attacks #Dhahran in East #SaudiArabia 
*
sayed_ridha Después # Najran / Jezan, #Houthi llevó coalición #Yemen ataca #*Dhahran en East* #SaudiArabia

News786- After Najran/Jezan, Houthi led Yemeni coalition attacks Dhahran in East Saudi Arabia








Después de Najran / Jezan, Houthi llevó coalición yemení ataca Dhahran en el este de Arabia Saudita
05/20/2015 09:59:47

Dhahran, KSA

Cuando Arabia Saudita comenzó sus ataques aéreos contra Yemen, Noticias 786 fue el primero en reportar que la represalia yemení comenzaría a partir de dos zonas de frontera en la Arabia del Sur-Oeste (que se convierte de Yemen del Norte-Oeste).

Noticias 786 había declarado específicamente los nombres de dos ciudades - Jezan en extremo Sur-Oeste - y Najran - en South-West - de KSA.

*En ese momento, nadie estaba dispuesto a creer lo Noticias 786 había excavado después de un intenso trabajo duro, el cultivo de fuentes dentro de la zona de conflicto.

Noticias 786 tenía también informó de que la base de huzíes / Ansarullah no se limitaba a los chiítas; cuentan con el apoyo de una gran parte del ejército yemení (una fuerza chií-suní conjunta), Saleh, el ex Presidente de Yemen y, muy importante, las tribus sunitas de áreas de Yemen limítrofes Arabia Saudita.

Cuando el mundo estaba prediciendo fácil victoria para Estados Unidos apoyó Arabia ofensiva, apoyada secretamente por Israel y abiertamente por Egipto, la Houthi / Ansarullah llevó coalición de chiíes, suníes miembros de la tribu y los combatientes del ejército yemení, rompió las defensas saudíes en Najran y Jezan.

Lo que comenzó con la captura del puesto del ejército al-Minare saudí en Najran, pronto se convirtió en una situación en la coalición yemení en la actualidad ocupa 12 puestos militares saudíes entre Najran y Jizan.*

La captura de las fuerzas saudíes en un ataque simultáneo vertientes dos en Jezan y Najran, en un movimiento de pinzas, estilo guerrillero en bruto, la Houthi / Ansarullah llevó coalición de chiíes, suníes miembros de la tribu y los combatientes del ejército de Yemen han capturado territorio saudí, matado y capturado una serie de Arabia soldados y oficiales, incluyendo un miembro de la familia real saudí,

Hoy, después de un 'tregua' en whch ataques aéreos saudíes rara vez cesaron, coalición yemení de combatientes mató a un soldado saudí en Jezan, atacó Najran más, y ahora se abrió un tercer frente atacando Dhahran, situada en la parte oriental de Arabia Saudita.

Dhahran posee una ranura importante en la riqueza petrolera del Reino de Arabia Saudita.

El primer ataque a Dhahran se produjo dos semanas atrás; Combatientes yemeníes dañados de un aparcamiento en la ciudad saudí; a continuación, en la actualidad, Noticias 786 fuentes y medios de comunicación informan que varios cohetes dirigidos yemeníes posiciones militares en las ciudades fronterizas de Najran y Dhahran al-Janub.

Agresión militar de Arabia Saudita contra el Yemen comenzó el 26 de marzo - sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas - en un intento por socavar los huthis y para restaurar la energía a la ex presidente prófugo de Yemen, Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, que es un firme aliado de Riad.

El último ataque de represalia se produjo después de los aviones de guerra sauditas lanzaron nueve ataques aéreos en la zona montañosa de Jabal Marran y los distritos de Malaheedh y Dhaher en la provincia de Saada, en el norte de Yemen.

En otros lugares, los aviones de guerra saudíes bombardearon áreas en la provincia suroccidental de Ibb. Según los informes, cinco personas murieron en los ataques aéreos.

Las fuentes dicen que las fuerzas yemeníes han atacado Dhahran y feroces enfrentamientos están en ...

Las Naciones Unidas dice que desde el 19 de marzo, más de 1.800 personas han muerto y 7.330 heridos a causa del conflicto en Yemen, que se ve agravada por los ataques aéreos saudíes.

Ibrahim Abu Saif, MENA, Noticias 786


----------



## Hearts (20 May 2015)

*El barco humanitario Iran Shahed, privado de la entrada en las aguas de Yibuti*

18h:44 20.05.2015 (actualizada a las 19:00 20.05.2015)


*La República de Yibuti negó la entrada en sus aguas al barco iraní Iran Shahed con la ayuda humanitaria para Yemen, dijo a Sputnik una fuente en la nave, cuya tripulación tuvo prevista una inspección de la carga.
*
“Las autoridades no nos permitieron entrar para realizar la inspección”, dijo.

El barco, que salió el 12 de mayo con destino a Yemen, lleva alimentos, medicamentos y artículos de primera necesidad, enviados por la organización humanitaria iraní la Media Luna Roja.
Previamente, el capitán del barco dijo a Sputnik que la carga sería inspeccionada en Yubuti por el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja.

La coalición de países árabes, liderada por Arabia Saudí, lanzó el 26 de marzo una operación militar en Yemen contra los hutíes que controlan la capital de Yemen, Saná, e intentan apoderarse de Adén, la mayor ciudad portuaria del sur del país.
La primera fase de la operación concluyó oficialmente el 21 de abril y la coalición árabe pasó a la siguiente etapa, denominada Devolución de la Esperanza.


El barco humanitario Iran Shahed, privado de la entrada en las aguas de Yibuti / Sputnik Mundo
.
.


----------



## Mad_Marx (20 May 2015)

¿Seria alguien tan amable de poner un mapa mas o menos actualizado de la situacion en yemen y el sur de arabia saudita? Muchas gracias de HaNTeVRaSo


----------



## Hearts (20 May 2015)

Lo de actualizado eso ya es mucho pedir, pero a caballo regalado ...


----------



## eljusticiero (21 May 2015)

La cosa se pone caliente, Los Houthis van a por todas....

Yemen Post Newspaper ‏@YemenPostNews · 33s33 seconds ago 
*SAUDI CITIES under threat... Houthis send missile launchers close to Saudi border after Houthi leader speech #Yemen*







Esto no son pequeños katiuskyas...


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2015)

Los anglos se llevan ocupando de esa zona desde principios del XX, la sociedad resultante es la que ellos han moldeado y alentado. Estamos viendo los frutos de su labor colonizadora, reflejo de la cultura de una metrópoli sólo moderna y civilizada por fuera pero con un modelo de estado basado en la tradición feudal.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Elijah J. Magnier @EjmAlrai · 1 h Hace 1 hora

#Houthis declared there control of saudi/yemen border Jebel el-Radif and claim 27 #Saudi were killed in the battle. #Yemen.
*
#Houthis Declararon hay control de la frontera saudí / yemen Jebel el-radif y reclaman 27 #Saudi murieron en la batalla. #Yemen.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
> Elijah J. Magnier @EjmAlrai · 1 h Hace 1 hora
> 
> #Houthis declared there control of saudi/yemen border Jebel el-Radif and claim 27 #Saudi were killed in the battle. #Yemen.
> ...




Ojo que pueden entrar en territorio Saudí, con lo que ello se supone...prepárense para ver una escalada del conflicto y del precio del petróleo.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2015)

Tom Dale @tom_d_  · 13 h Hace 13 horas

It's the first time since airstrikes on Yemen begun in March that a munition that killed civilians has been identified
*
Es la primera vez desde los ataques aéreos en Yemen comenzaron en marzo que una munición que mató a civiles se ha identificado

https://news.vice.com/article/inside-yemen-film-shows-remnants-of-us-made-bomb-that-killed-civilians


(Trad. Google)
20/05/2012

Dentro de Yemen: Muestra de Cine restos de fabricación estadounidense bomba que mató a civiles

Por Tom Dale 

Cuando un ataque con misiles se estrelló contra un complejo residencial en la capital de Yemen, Saná el 1 de mayo, que mató al menos a 20 civiles e hizo escombros de sus casas.



Spoiler



Al día siguiente, los restos de la vida familiar interrumpida fueron esparcidos entre los escombros - trozos de ropa de cama, juguetes de los niños, y los parientes aturdidos preguntándose cómo y por qué habían sido los que sobrevivan.

Pero había también algo más - un pedazo plano de metal que proporciona una pista sobre los orígenes de la explosión. Fue la aleta caudal de un GBU-24 Paveway III-Enhanced bomba guiada por láser, fabricado en los Estados Unidos por la empresa con sede en Massachusetts Raytheon.

El misil fue identificado por Mark Hiznay, experto armamentos en el organismo de control sede en Nueva York Human Rights Watch (HRW), a partir de material de archivo aparece en la película VICE Noticias Yemen en Guerra: Sanaa bajo ataque, que se dio a conocer hoy.

Es la primera vez que una munición de identificación utilizado en Yemen se ha relacionado con la muerte de civiles específicos desde los ataques aéreos de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí comenzaron a finales de marzo. 

*Nos están preparando para el hambre, la desintegración del Estado, y la guerra civil en toda regla " *​
https://news.vice.com/article/insid...vilians#ooid=Bnajc3dTqhl0ZxMwIJzF3LkWJMoQdSQ-

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JoV9Z6NXH5I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

De pie entre los escombros de su casa, Jamal Abdel Wahid describió cómo su 18 años de edad, esposa, embarazada de dos meses, fue aplastado por una losa de hormigón se derrumbó por el bombardeo. La sangre de la esposa muerta de Wahid y niños heridos se unta en una pared y lavabo cerca.

Más de 1.800 personas se cree que han muerto en el conflicto, incluyendo al menos 800 civiles . Más de medio millón de personas se encuentran desplazadas internamente.

La campaña de bombardeo fue lanzado por Arabia Saudita con el objetivo de derrotar a los rebeldes Houthi, supuestamente respaldados por Irán, que entró en la capital el año pasado. Los huthis, leal al ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh, están luchando fuerzas respaldo exiliado actual presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, y ahora controlan gran parte de la zona poblada de Yemen.

La operación de la coalición no ha logrado hasta ahora para restablecer Hadi, pero ha provocado una crisis humanitaria. "Estamos preparando para el hambre, la desintegración del Estado, y la guerra civil en toda regla", Hisham Omeisy, analista político basado en Saná, dijo VICE News. 

Al comienzo de los ataques aéreos, Washington autorizó el apoyo logístico y de inteligencia de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, el país que es uno de sus más importantes aliados globales y el mundo el mayor importador de tecnología militar, en gran parte de las principales empresas de Estados Unidos, tales como Raytheon .

En abril, la cooperación de inteligencia expandió . Un funcionario dijo a Reuters que uno de los objetivos de la cooperación era evitar ataques contra zonas civiles.

Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores de Gran Bretaña también prometió el apoyo del Reino Unido, "en todos los sentidos prácticos lejos de entrar en combate."

Sin embargo, los objetivos civiles destacados en varias ocasiones se han visto afectados, según los informes, incluyendo un almacén de Oxfam , una fábrica de productos lácteos , y un campo de refugiados .

Bombas de racimo suministradas por Estados Unidos fueron lanzadas sobre la fortaleza Houthi de Saada durante finales de abril, de acuerdo con la investigación por HRW, aunque la organización no pudo identificar a víctimas específicas en el momento.

Las municiones de racimo, que dispersan muchas pequeñas bombas en una amplia zona, están prohibidas por más de 90 países , ya que tienden a dejar atrás las municiones sin explotar que puede matar y herir a los civiles en los años venideros. 

*'No es difícil ver cómo presenciar bombas etiquetadas' made in America 'caer en Saada tuvo un efecto radicalizar'*​
Bombas estadounidenses han caído en Yemen desde mucho antes de la actual campaña.

En una serie de guerras contra los huthis entre 2004 y 2010 las Fuerzas Armadas saudíes y yemeníes, ambos respaldados por los EE.UU., bombardeado la provincia de Saada, matando a miles de personas.

Cuando VICE Noticias periodista Ben Anderson visitó la zona a principios de 2014 se encontró con cubiertas de la bomba de racimo que llevan las huellas de Estados Unidos y escuchó los informes de víctimas civiles en curso, como los niños y los agricultores nos tropezamos con el artefactos explosivos sin detonar.

"El antiamericanismo siempre ha sido una parte clave de la ideología Houthi," Adam Baron, profesor visitante en el Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores, dijo VICE News. "Dicho esto, no es difícil ver cómo presenciar bombas etiquetadas 'made in America' caer en Saada tuvo un efecto radicalización - tal como fue el caso en las provincias del sur, donde las bombas similares de vez en cuando mataron a civiles mientras que apunta combatientes de Al Qaeda allí. "

Además de causar resentimiento y que provocó una crisis humanitaria, el bombardeo parece lejos de alcanzar sus objetivos.

Aunque el conflicto es a menudo descrito como una guerra de poder agentes de Irán chií enfrentando contra los de sunita Arabia Saudita, la más complicada la realidad es que las quejas Houthi se remontan décadas y tienen sus raíces en las preocupaciones esencialmente nacionales, en lugar de una agenda sectaria o ambiciones regionales de Irán .

Es poco probable que finalmente derrotar el movimiento Una guerra prolongada, pero tiene el potencial para profundizar las tensiones latentes en la sociedad yemení, con implicaciones a largo plazo.

"En un país con una malla culturales como Yemen, donde las tribus individuales e identidades regionales son distintos y ferozmente custodiada, y existe la segunda más alta tasa de propiedad de armas per cápita en el mundo, comenzando una guerra es similar a encender una mecha de una bomba ", dijo Hisham Omeisy, poco antes de que otra explosión sacudió Saná.




---------- Post added 21-may-2015 at 10:42 ----------

Fer Gunay ha retwitteado
Maysam Bizær @m_bizar · 33 min Hace 33 minutos

#Breaking: #Saudi airstrike targets #UNICEF headquarters in #Yemen's Hajjah
PressTV
*
#Breaking: Ataque aéreo #Saudi dirigido a #UNICEF sede en Hajjah de # Yemen
PressTV


----------



## Wein (21 May 2015)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ojo que pueden entrar en territorio Saudí, con lo que ello se supone...prepárense para ver una escalada del conflicto y del precio del petróleo.



Entrar no van a entrar porque entonces sí los machacan, con amenazar alguna ciudad con artilleria será suficiente para tener a Arabia Saudí dócil y sin ganas de más guerra.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 May 2015)

Pero si ya tienen dos ciudades....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 May 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> La cosa se pone caliente, Los Houthis van a por todas....
> 
> Yemen Post Newspaper ‏@YemenPostNews · 33s33 seconds ago
> *SAUDI CITIES under threat... Houthis send missile launchers close to Saudi border after Houthi leader speech #Yemen*
> ...



¿Soy yo o eso es un vehículo lanzador de Scud?


----------



## Harman (21 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
AmareshMisra FanClub @AmareshMisraFC · 24 min hace 24 minutos

@sayed_ridha #Houthi led coalition of #ShiaSunni tribesmen capture al-Tuwal heights in #Jezan, inside #KSA 
*
sayed_ridha #Houthi llevó coalición de tribus #ShiaSunni capturar alturas al-Tuwal en #Jezan, dentro #KSA

News786-Houthi led coalition of Shia-Sunni tribesmen capture al-Tuwal heights in Jezan, inside KSA








Houthi llevó coalición de miembros de una tribu chií-suní capturar alturas al-Tuwal en Jezan, dentro KSA

(Trad. Google)
21/05/2015

*Jezan*

Houthi / Ansarullah llevó coalición de miembros de la tribu y los combatientes del ejército yemení chií-suní han tomado el control de las alturas al-Tuwal en la región de Jizan del suroeste de Arabia Saudita.

De acuerdo con el canal al-Masirah árabe de televisión de Yemen, los combatientes Ansarullah y tropas del ejército de Yemen entraron en la zona montañosa cerca de la frontera con Yemen el jueves y destruyeron varios vehículos militares saudíes, así como munición.

El informe también dijo que las tropas saudíes se vieron obligados a retirarse de la región.

Esto se produjo horas después de que Al-Masirah informó que al menos 18 soldados saudíes han muerto en un ataque con cohetes llevados a cabo por las tribus yemeníes en las bases militares de fronteras en las ciudades fronterizas de Najran y Dhahran al-Janub en el sur de Arabia Saudita.

Las autoridades saudíes no han comentado sobre los últimos ataques de represalia.

La madrugada del miércoles, un soldado saudí, identificado como Hassan Someili, murió durante enfrentamientos transfronterizos con los combatientes de los combatientes Houthi en Jizan.

Los ataques a las regiones fronterizas saudíes comenzaron a principios de este mes, semanas después de que el reino saudí comenzó su agresión contra el país vecino empobrecido.

Decenas de soldados saudíes han sido muertos o heridos en ataques de represalia de las fuerzas yemeníes.

Agresión militar de Arabia Saudita contra el Yemen comenzó el 26 de marzo - sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas - en un intento por socavar los huthis y para restaurar la energía a la ex presidente prófugo de Yemen, Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, que es un firme aliado de Riad.

Las Naciones Unidas dice que desde el 19 de marzo, más de 1.800 personas han muerto y 7.330 heridos a causa del conflicto en Yemen, que se ve agravada por los ataques aéreos saudíes.


----------



## Wein (21 May 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Pero si ya tienen dos ciudades....



Ya tienen dos ciudades de Arabia Saudí? Alguna aldea fronteriza si acaso.


----------



## Hearts (21 May 2015)

*¿Estamos ante un barco fantasma?* 

¿Un viaje que nunca existió?

¿Una manipulación de la opinión pública?

¿Una prueba psicológica o sociológica?

¿Operación propagandística?



IRAN SHAHED







Irán anuncia que entraría en guerra abierta si se le toca al barco. 

También dice Irán que no se va a permitir ninguna inspección del carguero.

Navega sospechosamente lento.

Desaparece de los mapas de seguimiento marítimo al poco de zarpar.

Se dijo que la llegada a puerto yemení de Hodaida seria el día 20 Mayo a las 23:52 UTC.

No se sabe si entró o no entró en el Mar Rojo.

Se anuncia que va a ser inspeccionado en Yibuti.

Yibuti no le permite entrar en sus aguas.

Deja de haber noticias sobre el cargero ...
.
.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Hamed Yemen @HamedGhaleb · 14 h Hace 14 horas

Pics of #Yemeni tribesmen beside #Najran water dam after they took over all military sites near it #Yemen 
*
Fotos de tribus #Yemeni lado presa de agua #Najran después de que se hizo cargo de todas las instalaciones militares cerca de él #Yemen


























Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

---------- Post added 21-may-2015 at 15:11 ----------

Saudis may provoke war if Shahed aid ship attacked | The Iran Project







21/05/2015

Saudíes pueden provocar la guerra si barco de ayuda Shahed atacado

Como barco de ayuda humanitaria a Irán Shahed acerca al bloqueo naval Arabia alrededor de Yemen, periodista y activista por la paz Caleb Maupin habló con Radio Sputnik, haciendo hincapié en que cualquier ataque contra el barco de ayuda iraní podría provocar una guerra.

"Están matando a gente inocente", dijo Maupin de la campaña de bombardeos de Arabia en Yemen, haciendo referencia a la supuesta utilización de armas químicas y la focalización de los hospitales. "De los cuatro mil personas, por lo menos, que ya han muerto, muy pocos de ellos son combatientes armados de cualquier tipo."

De ahí que la misión humanitaria de la Shahed, cuando se acerca el puerto yemení de Hodaida, actualmente en manos de combatientes chiitas Houthi.

"Este es un asunto de la entrega de suministros médicos, alimentos, harina, agua, la base, las necesidades básicas de la gente de Yemen, que están sufriendo bajo una campaña de bombardeos horrible de los saudíes", dice Maupin.

El gobierno de Arabia Saudita ha dicho que tiene la intención de buscar el barco antes de que pase el bloqueo. Maupin subraya que mientras el buque sería totalmente compatible con las inspecciones llevadas a cabo por las Naciones Unidas o la Cruz Roja Internacional, que no tiene intención de permitir que el gobierno saudí a bordo, lo que podría servir como "una especie de provocación o incidente."

"[Los voluntarios a bordo] sienten que es su deber de ir a Yemen, a arriesgar su vida, entra en una zona de guerra, y ayudar a aquellos que están en necesidad", dice Maupin. "Y como alguien de los Estados Unidos, no puedo entender por qué mi gobierno o el gobierno de Arabia Saudita se opusieron a hacer una cosa así."

El buque se espera que alcance Hodaida jueves por la mañana.
Por Sputnik Noticias

---------- Post added 21-may-2015 at 15:14 ----------

3 foreign warships sailing near Iran’s Yemen-bound aid cargo vessel | The Iran Project



3 buques de guerra extranjeros que navegan cerca de buque de carga de ayuda con destino a Yemen de Irán

TEHERAN (FNA)
21/05/2015

Tres buques de guerra extranjeros se han acercado a la nave de carga ayuda iraní que se debe a atracar en el puerto de Hudayda Yemen después de someterse a inspecciones de la ONU en Djibouti.

El buque de carga iraní que transportaba ayuda humanitaria a Yemen ya está cerca del puerto de Djibouti.

Reportero FNA en el buque de carga ayuda iraní, Irán-Shahed, dijo que la intención de los tres buques de guerra forein aún no está claro.

El barco, que fue enviado por el iraní Sociedad de la Media Luna Roja a Yemen el 13 de mayo, cargado de productos farmacéuticos y equipos médicos, entonces dirigirse hacia el puerto de Al Hudayda de Yemen después de haber sido inspeccionados por la ONU.

MLRI director general Seyed Amir Mohsen Ziyaee anunció el martes que la MLRI enviaría otro barco con ayuda humanitaria a Yemen pronto.

"Se está preparando un cargamento de 12.000 toneladas de ayuda de alivio de Irán para ser enviados a Yemen", dijo Ziyaee.

Señaló que los IRC aviones de carga que transportan ayuda alimentaria de Irán serán enviados a Djibouti, donde un centro de ayuda de emergencia se establece en los próximos días, y dijo: "Por otra parte, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) tiene previsto crear un centro en Salalah, Omán, en los próximos días y tan pronto como esté listo, ayuda farmacéutica de Irán será enviado (a Omán) a través del aire ".

El CRI ha estado tratando de enviar ayuda humanitaria a Yemen a través del mar y aire, pero hasta ahora ha sido incapaz de hacerlo debido al bloqueo de la Arabia Saudita del país devastado por la guerra.

A finales de abril, aviones de combate saudíes ahuyentó tres aviones de carga iraníes desde el espacio aéreo de Yemen. Pero en el tercer caso bombardearon la torre de control del aeropuerto de Saná y la pista siete veces para prevenir el piloto desafiando iraní de aterrizaje. El avión civil iraní llevaba ayuda humanitaria, incluyendo equipos médicos, para el pueblo de Yemen que han estado bajo los ataques aéreos saudíes conducido por más de un mes. El avión de carga se debió a llevar ayuda humanitaria a Yemen y tomar varios civiles, que resultaron heridos de gravedad en los últimos bombardeos saudíes, de regreso a Teherán para recibir tratamiento médico especializado.

Irán había enviado a principios de cinco envíos de ayuda humanitaria a Yemen, incluyendo un total de 69 toneladas de alivio, médica, tratamiento y artículos de consumo.

El mes pasado, Jefe de la Media Luna Roja de Yemen Mohammad Ahmad al-Kebab en una carta a Ziayee agradeció a Irán por los últimos cargamentos de ayuda humanitaria y médica ha enviado a su país.

"Agradezco la ayuda y el alivio de las operaciones incansables, así como los intentos humanitarios de la Sociedad Nacional", dijo al-Kebab en su carta.

Expresó la esperanza de que las interacciones y la cooperación mutua entre las sociedades de la Media Luna Roja de los dos países podrían aumentar en el futuro.

Pero a finales de abril, la Sociedad Nacional criticó Arabia Saudita para el bloqueo de la ayuda humanitaria de Irán a Yemen.

"Los IRC envíos de ayuda humanitaria están listos para ser enviados a Yemen, pero desafortunadamente Arabia Saudita impide su entrega a Yemen", dijo Shahabeddin Mohammadi Araqi, subdirector gerente MLRI para asuntos internacionales y humanitarias,.

Mohammadi Araqi describió las condiciones de la gente de Yemen como crítica, y dijo: "Estamos en contacto con la Sociedad de la Media Luna Roja y de la Salud del Ministerio de Yemen y hemos incluido sus necesidades en el nuevo envío."

Lamentó que aviones y barcos no están permitidos en los puertos y aeropuertos de Yemen, y dijo: "Por desgracia, el gobierno saudita ha impedido el envío de ayuda a Yemen."

Por Agencia de Noticias Fars


----------



## A.B.C. (21 May 2015)

*Realmente, es una situación muy crítica. Posiblemente, más que otras que están en curso. Esos tres barcos de guerra cerca del carguero no veo digan de que pais son, ni la razón de estár navegando cerca. Esa zona tiene enorme importancia estratégica. Es una daga en el bajo vientre de Arabia Saudita. Como lo fue Checoslovaquia para el III Reich, hasta la Conferencia de Munich. No creo que Irán deje la oportunidad de perder la daga, porque desmontando Arabia Saudita, a través de Yemen crea un cambio tremendo desde Palestina hasta Irak, pasando por Israel y echa a la NATO y a J-USA del mundo musulmán central y oriental. Paralelamente, se dejan de financiar AlQaeda, ISIS y la invasión musulmana de Europa*


----------



## Harman (21 May 2015)

PressTV-â€˜Saudi army unable to fight on its ownâ€™


El Ejército saudí incapaz de luchar por su propia cuenta

*Press TV ha llevado a cabo una entrevista con Ali Al-Ahmed, director del Instituto para la [persa] Asuntos del Golfo, para discutir los últimos acontecimientos relacionados con el Yemen.*



Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
21/05/2015
Esta es una transcripción aproximada de la entrevista.

*Press TV:* Los combatientes yemeníes han cruzado la frontera de Yemen en Arabia Saudita y por supuesto muy valiente para ellos hacer que a medida que los tanques sauditas estaban alineados allí, pero lo más importante, ¿qué piensa usted que esto significa y qué mensaje tiene esto mandan a Arabia Saudita?

*Al-Ahmed:* Bueno, significa que aunque mal equipados y tal vez incluso mal entrenados, los combatientes yemeníes son capaces de tirar golpes dolorosos al ejército de Arabia Saudita, que está bien equipado. Como se puede ver, las personas con sus armas ligeras contra tanques, los tanques más modernos tal vez en el Medio Oriente.

Así, se demuestra que con un poco de preparación de Yemen, que en realidad puede lanzar un ataque que podría detener la guerra si son capaces de coordinar su ataque; y demuestra la vulnerabilidad de la Arabia. Vamos a recordar que el ministro de Defensa saudí no es ni siquiera en Arabia Saudita. Esta guerra es básicamente ahora en piloto automático. El ministro de Defensa se ha casado y está pasando su luna de miel en París en lugar de la dotación de esta guerra.

Por lo tanto, esta es una oportunidad para que los yemeníes para enviar un fuerte mensaje a la agresión saudita llevado al anotar algunos puntos buenos tomando territorio o el lanzamiento de un ataque a gran escala sobre las posiciones saudíes.

*Press TV:* Hace un par de semanas, hubo informes que indican que Arabia Saudita ha masivo en los miles de sus tropas en la frontera. En ese momento, parecía que van a ir a por incursión terrestre en el Yemen. Pero eso no sucedió. ¿Crees que esto demuestra que eso no es la decisión que están tomando y si es así, ¿por qué es que no han tomado esa decisión todavía como para ir incursión terrestre en el Yemen y empezar una guerra terrestre?

*Al-Ahmed:* Creo que en este momento no se puede descartar [out] invasión sorpresa saudita de Yemen; es decir en la mesa. La Arabia son conocidos por su engaño, tácticas engañosas, por lo que no puso más allá de ellos para hacer eso; sin embargo, con mucha claridad, el ejército saudí no se ha llevado a luchar, aún no es por lo menos - a nuestro entender - capaz de lanzar una guerra terrestre. Es por eso que trajeron mercenarios procedentes de Senegal y mercenarios de Malasia para luchar contra esta guerra terrestre.

Así, los saudíes Creo que ahora son incapaces de lanzar la guerra por su cuenta, al menos, por lo que necesitarán Sudanis y Senegalis y algunos otros a hacer de ellos. Pero los yemeníes deben ser muy conscientes de que esto podría suceder también.

*Press TV:* ¿Cuál es el plan de juego definitiva de que Arabia Saudita tiene ahora? Han bombardeado un buen número de lugares en Yemen, diferentes pueblos, diferentes ciudades, ¿qué más se dejaron para que lo hagan por el aire?

*Al-Ahmed:* Creo que, en este momento, que son, básicamente, lanzando su mano y continuar el mismo bombardeo y esperar lo mejor. Por eso, el presidente que se está ejecutando esta guerra no es ni siquiera hay que hacerlo. Probablemente lo está haciendo a través del teléfono. Supongo que los saudíes tienen el apoyo de Estados Unidos después de la [P] cumbre del CCG y ellos se dieron cuenta de que no han sido golpeados con fuerza suficiente para poner fin a esta guerra.

Creo que el reto es si los yemeníes son capaces de tragarse lo suficientemente fuerte y lo suficientemente duro que los saudíes se sentirá el dolor de esta guerra. Un soldado aquí y dos soldados que no son lo suficientemente fuertes morder por el lado enemigo que tiene que ser más grande que significa los territorios y los grandes premios de armas y fuerte mensaje a los saudíes que no pueden continuar con esta guerra.

GRH / HJL


----------



## Hearts (22 May 2015)

¿Se juzgará a la Onu y al Pentágono por crimenes de guerra?

Primero obligan al barco a dirigirse Yibuti y una vez se acerca le niegan la entrada en las aguas de Yibuti y le fuerzan a darse la vuelta:

Iranian cargo ship changes course after request from UN, Pentagon | Fox News


*Iranian cargo ship changes course after request from UN, Pentagon*

*( Traducido: Carguero iraní cambia de rumbo después de la solicitud de la ONU y el Pentágono)*

By Lucas Tomlinson Published May 21, 2015 FoxNews.com


A senior defense official told Fox News that an Iranian cargo ship bound for Yemen changed course early Thursday morning local time (10 p.m. ET Wednesday) and is now steaming in the direction of Djibouti to offload its cargo as the Pentagon and United Nations had requested, avoiding for now a potential deadly confrontation with Iran.

Iranian officials had claimed its cargo ship "Iran Shahed" was only ferrying humanitarian aid to war-torn Yemen and not weapons. Pentagon officials said the ship did not appear to have nefarious intentions, citing the presence of reporters and peace activists on the ship as evidence. Earlier this week, the Pentagon revealed that two Iranian warships were escorting Shahed as well.

Iranian officials had warned through its state-run media that the cargo ship and Navy escorts would drop off its cargo in Hodeida, Yemen on the coast of the Red Sea, not Djibouti.

The Pentagon confirmed that a U.S. Navy Amphibious Ready Group, comprised of six U.S. Navy warships, carrying up to 2,000 U.S. Marines and helicopters to transport them, were in the area ready to respond. USS Iwo Jima and USS New York were "not far" from Shahed and the two Iranian warships when she changed course earlier today, according to an official.

This is the second time an Iranian cargo ship bound for Yemen in defiance of a Saudi-led blockade has *reversed course* in the past month.

A nine-ship Iranian convoy left Iran last month blazingly displaying rockets on its decks and escorted by two Revolutionary Guard Corps missile boats, prompting the Pentagon to order an aircraft carrier out of the Persian Gulf to intercept the convoy off the coast of Oman. That nine-ship convoy reversed course and returned to its home port of Bandar Abbas a short time after planes from the USS Theodore Roosevelt showed up.

A Pentagon official told Fox News that there has been increased Iranian activity in the Persian Gulf since its Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy vessels last week fired warning shots and later attempted to disable a Singapore-flagged tanker vessel Alpine Eternity, chasing her into Emerati waters before breaking off pursuit. Iranian officials said it was settling a legal dispute after Alpine Eternity hit an Iranian state owned oil rig in the Persian Gulf in late March.

"Nobody is firing shots at the moment, but IRGCN vessels are making their presence felt," he said using an acronym for the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy.

In early May, Iran released a Marshall Islands-flagged cargo ship, Maersk Tigris, seized in the Persian Gulf using similar tactics-firing warning shots and ordering the ship to change course. In that case, the skipper complied with the Revolutionary Guard's orders and sailed the ship to Iranian waters in another legal dispute -- this time over lost cargo in the United Arab Emirates dating back to 2005.

Iranian cargo ship changes course after request from UN, Pentagon | Fox News
.
.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 3 min Hace 3 minutos

21 dead and 50+ wounded after suicide attack on mosque in #Qatif #KSA #التفجير_الإرهابي_في_القطيف
*
21 muertos y más de 50 heridos tras el ataque suicida contra mezquita en #Qatif #KSA # 

Un terrorista suicida se inmola en una mezquita chiÃ*ta en Arabia Saudita - RT

 Un terrorista suicida se inmola en una mezquita chiíta en Arabia Saudita
Publicado: 22 may








El ataque suicida contra una mezquita de la ciudad de Qatif en Arabia Saudita ha dejado varias personas muertas.

Un terrorista suicida se ha inmolado en una mezquita chiíta de la ciudad de Qatif, al este de Arabia Saudita, informa Reuters. El ataque dejó varias personas muertas y heridas. Testigos hablan de decenas de fallecidos.

Actualmente se encuentran ambulancias en el lugar. El ataque suicida tuvo lugar durante la oración tradicional del viernes, de la cual participaron al menos 150 personas. Por su parte, el Ministerio de Asuntos Interiores ya confirmó el ataque.







---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 15:11 ----------

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
AmareshMisra FanClub @AmareshMisraFC  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

@sayed_ridha Breaking: #Houthi led #coalition of #Shia-#Sunni tribesmen/#Yemen army captures new Saudi army base News786-Houthi led coalition of Shia-Sunni tribesmen/Yemeni army captures new Saudi army base …

Miembros de coalición Houthi llevó con una tribu chií-suní / ejército yemení captura nueva base militar saudí

22/05/2015

KSA

Los Comités Populares ejército yemení y se han apoderado de sitio militar de *al-Me'zab* de Arabia Saudita, dice un locutor yemení.

El yemení televisión Al Masirah dijo que las fuerzas van a liberar material de archivo del sitio incautado en breve.

Los detalles se esperaban ... por favor ver este espacio ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (22 May 2015)

Mas información de la mezquita...
Moyen-Orient' '-' 'Explosion' 'meutrière' 'dans' 'une' 'mosquée' 'chiite' 'en' 'Arabie' 'saoudite' '-' 'France' '24
8:
Un attentat a eu lieu vendredi matin, jour de prière, dans une mosquée dans un village de l'est de l'Arabie saoudite. Plusieurs personnes auraient été tuées.

Un kamikaze s'est fait exploser dans une mosquée chiite dans l'est de l'Arabie saoudite, vendredi 22 mai, au cours de la grande prière hebdomadaire, faisant de nombreuses victimes, a déclaré le ministre de l'Intérieur saoudien.

Selon des témoins, l'explosion a retenti dans la mosquée de l'imam Ali, dans le village d'Al Kadih, dans la province du Qatif.

Aucun bilan n'a été communiqué, mais plusieurs médias locaux avancent un bilan d'au moins 30 victimes sur les quelque 150 personnes réunies pour prier. L'attaque n'a pour l'instant pas été revendiquée, selon le ministre de l'Intérieur.

Le porte-parole du ministère de l'Intérieur, cité par l'agence officielle SPA, a ajouté qu'un enquête avait été ouverte après l'explosion et promis de donner ultérieurement plus de détails.
:...:.........
Y algo mas....
Yemeni army forces and members of Popular Committees have taken control of a strategic military base in Saudi Arabia, as Riyadh continues its military aggression against Yemen.
PressTV-Yemeni forces take over Saudi military site


----------



## Harman (22 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha  · 7 min Hace 7 minutos

“@Charles_Lister: #IS claim suicide bombing (by Abu Amer al-Najdi) of Shia mosque in #Qatif in #KSA earlier today: ”
*
“@Charles_Lister: #IS Afirman atentado suicida (por Abu Amer al-Najdi) de la mezquita chiíta en #Qatif en #KSA día de hoy: "













---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 18:33 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 52 min Hace 52 minutos

#KSA soldiers flee from their positions at BarBaran in #Najran as #Houthis advance in the area
*
Soldados #KSA huyen de sus posiciones en *BarBaran en #Najran* ante #Houthis avance en la zona

---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 18:35 ----------

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Yemeni sources: President Hadi has reportedly returned to Hadhramout, an Al Qaeda stronghold in eastern #Yemen.
*
Fuentes yemeníes: supuestamente Presidente Hadi ha vuelto a Hadhramout, un bastión de Al Qaeda en el este de #Yemen.

---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 18:42 ----------

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 9 min Hace 9 minutos

Breaking: The highest top in Sabber mountain S #Taiz central #Yemen has been secured by popular comitees&Army today. 
*
La cima más alta de la montaña Sabber S #Taiz centro #Yemen ha sido asegurado por comites populares y hoy Ejército.







---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 18:49 ----------

 Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha · 6 min Hace 6 minutos

#Houthis take control of Al-Majroub, Al-Ghawiyeh and Al-Rebhan in #Jazran #KSA
*
#Houthis Tomar el control de Al-Majroub, Al-Ghawiyeh y Al-Rebhan en #Jazran #KSA


----------



## Harman (22 May 2015)

_Las “carnicerías” se repiten a diario.
No publico las fotografías por que son espeluznantes._

https://twitter.com/HussainBukhaiti


----------



## Hearts (22 May 2015)

*Irán y Rusia piden el cese inmediato de agresión saudí a Yemen*

viernes, 22 de mayo de 2015 16:43







Los vicecancilleres de Irán y Rusia, Husein Amirabdolahian (izqda) y Mijail Bogdanov (decha).


La República Islámica de Irán y Rusia han insistido este viernes en el cese inmediato de los ataques de Arabia Saudí contra Yemen.

Durante una conversación telefónica, el vicecanciller iraní para Asuntos Árabes y Africanos, Husein Amir Abdolahian y su homólogo ruso, Mijail Bogdanov, han considerado insuficiente la conferencia de Ginebra (Suiza) sobre Yemen para solventar la situación en el país árabe, de hecho, han pedido el cese inmediato de la agresión saudí en ese país.

De igual forma, ambos se han mostrado preocupados por la continuación de la masacre de civiles inocentes en Yemen y han advertido sobre el surgimiento de una crisis humanitaria en esa nación.







Columna de humo generada por ataque saudí en Yemen.


Han urgido, asimismo, a la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) esforzarse para facilitar el envío de ayuda humanitaria al pueblo yemení y parar la guerra.

Durante la charla, tanto Amir Abdolahian como Bogdanov han pedido que se tenga en cuenta la opinión de todos los grupos y partidos yemeníes en la conferencia de Ginebra.

El próximo 28 de mayo, la ciudad de Ginebra, Suiza, acogerá la conferencia sobre Yemen, bajo la supervisión de las Naciones Unidas.

El movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá ha condicionado su participación en la conferencia, pues según ha declarado asistirá al evento si Arabia Saudí cesa las ofensivas.







Fuerzas tribales yemeníes.


El 26 de marzo, Arabia Saudí comenzó una ofensiva aérea contra Yemen sin el aval de las Naciones Unidas, pero con la luz verde de EE.UU., en un intento por restaurar en el poder al fugitivo expresidente Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, un fiel aliado de Riad.

Más de 3979 personas han perdido la vida y más de 6000 han resultado heridas durante la campaña militar saudí.


IrÃ¡n y Rusia piden el cese inmediato de agresiÃ³n saudÃ­ a Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
.
.


----------



## A.B.C. (22 May 2015)

*Un grupo de 'hackers' amenaza con revelar información del sistema de espionaje de Arabia Saudita 
22 mayo 
El grupo de piratas informáticos conocido como el Ejército Cibernético de Yemen ha anunciado la publicación de una parte de la información y de los documentos que obtuvo tras 'hackear' recientemente los sitios web de los ministerios de Relaciones Exteriores, Interior y Defensa de Arabia Saudita, según informa la agencia Fars. 
El 'Ejército Cibernético de Yemen' ('Yemen Cyber Army' en inglés) anunció la noche del miércoles que había 'hackeado'*los servidores y archivos de tres ministerios saudíes con intención de publicar la información confidencial que incluye datos personales de los espías de Arabia Saudita en las últimas décadas, informa Fars.
El grupo afirmó que ha tenido "acceso a la red del Ministerio saudí de Asuntos Exteriores (MOFA)" y tiene "control total sobre más de 3.000 ordenadores y servidores, y miles de usuarios". "También tenemos acceso a los mensajes de correo electrónico, información personal y secretos de cientos de miles de sus empleados y diplomáticos en diferentes misiones por todo el mundo", aseveró.
La declaración de los 'hackers', en la que aseguran que el ejército cibernético también ha atacado a los ministerios de Interior y Defensa, fue divulgada por varios sitios web de 'hackers' conocidos a nivel mundial.
El grupo se comprometió además a tomar control de los sistemas informáticos del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Arabia Saudita y sus servidores y, al parecer, ha logrado su cometido, según asegura en portal web zone-h, que muestra las capturas de pantalla que han dejado en el sistema de la cancillería. *


----------



## Harman (23 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Tasnim News Agency @Tasnimnews_EN · 2 h hace 2 horas

#Iran's #Yemen-bound aid ship docks in Djibouti 
*
#Iran's #Yemen - barco atraca ayuda en Djibouti


----------



## argenlino (23 May 2015)

*nuke ?*

Si esto es verdad, entonces cada dia estoy mas convencido de que RUSIA E ISRAEL son primos consanguineos...

Saudis Have Israel Nuke Yemen for Them | Veterans Today

::


----------



## Antxon (23 May 2015)

No conozco explosiones convencionales que hagan un hongo tan definido. Es posible que hayan utilizado algún nuke táctico?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 May 2015)

Antxon dijo:


> No conozco explosiones convencionales que hagan un hongo tan definido. Es posible que hayan utilizado algún nuke táctico?



Armas termo báricas, ya tenéis tarea.


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2015)

argenlino dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, entonces cada dia estoy mas convencido de que RUSIA E ISRAEL son primos consanguineos...
> 
> Saudis Have Israel Nuke Yemen for Them | Veterans Today
> 
> ::


----------



## Antxon (23 May 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Armas termo báricas, ya tenéis tarea.



Una bomba de fuel al uso? No lo sé. La bomba convencional mas potente la tienen los rusos y no llega a formar un hongo, y tampoco dura tanto la explosión. Las explosiones de termobáricas que se ven por youtube son mucho mas pequeñas


----------



## hydra69 (23 May 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Armas termo báricas, ya tenéis tarea.



Esa si tiene pinta de nuke...mira lo que dura la bola de fuego.y El flash de luz..

Por cierto si se confirma que es una nuke es una cosa muy seria....y una escalada bastante gorda del conflicto...


----------



## Xsiano (23 May 2015)

paranoia dijo:


> ... A estas alturas y despues de lo que se a visto y se esta viendo en Siria, nadie puede negar que Rusia e Israel tienen intereses en común, ambos son sionismo y NWO.
> 
> Si la gente en Occidente y más concretamente en España, no empieza a darse cuenta de lo que realmente pasa en el mundo, los españoles vamos a acabar de maquis en los pirineos luchando contra las ordas del EI y secuaces.
> Merecido lo tendremos por nuestra complicidad con las barbaries ocurridas en todo OM.



Tienen los mismos intereses pero los dos quieren los mismo, he hay el conflicto.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2015)

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 2 h Hace 2 horas

#Breaking #Yemen President Hadi announces his refusal to attend @UN sponsored Yemen political talks in Geneva to start on May 28. 
*
#Breaking #Yemen Presidente Hadi anuncia su negativa a asistir @UN patrocinó conversaciones políticas Yemen en Ginebra que comienzan el 28 de mayo.

---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 18:40 ----------

 Brasco_Aad @Brasco_Aad  · 3 h Hace 3 horas

#Saudi Arabia's war in #Yemen war is NOT producing victory and here's why: 
*
La guerra de #Saudi Saudita en la guerra #Yemen NO está produciendo la victoria y he aquí por qué:

Why Saudi Arabia's Yemen war is not producing victory - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East






El presidente estadounidense Barack Obama se reúne con el príncipe heredero saudí Mohammed bin Nayef (R) y el diputado príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman (L) en la Oficina Oval de la Casa Blanca en Washington, 13 de mayo de 2015. (Photo by Getty Images / Nicholas Kamm)



¿Por qué la guerra de Yemen Arabia Saudita no está produciendo la victoria?

(Trad. Google)
22/05/2015
por Bruce Riedel


A medida que la guerra en Yemen se intensifica después de una tregua humanitaria a corto, las apuestas son cada vez más altos para los príncipes de Arabia Saudita, la región y Washington. Las conversaciones organizadas por las Naciones Unidas en Ginebra la próxima semana es probable que obtener mucha tracción.

La Real Fuerza Aérea de Arabia (RSAF) y sus aliados árabes reanudaron su campaña de bombardeos de esta semana después de un alto el fuego de cinco días para permitir que los suministros humanitarios en Yemen. El ministro de Defensa de 29 años de edad, de Arabia Saudita, el diputado príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman, ha apostado su futuro y su propio país en el logro de algún tipo de clara victoria en la guerra del reino en Yemen. Conversaciones de la ONU que dejan Sanaa bajo el control de lo que los saudíes afirman es un régimen rebelde apoyado por Irán ilegal claramente no son una victoria decisiva para los miembros de la realeza. Bin Salman necesita mucho más.

En su lugar, después de semanas de ataques aéreos contra los rebeldes chiitas Houthi zaidí y sus aliados, la guerra del príncipe se ve como un punto muerto. El inmenso daño causado a la infraestructura débil de Yemen ha creado una considerable mala sangre entre los yemeníes y sus ricos vecinos del Golfo que envenenar las relaciones de años. Yemeníes siempre resintieron sus hermanos ricos; ahora muchos querrán venganza. Peor aún para Riyadh, Irán está anotando una victoria sobre su rival del Golfo sin ningún costo para Teherán y con la asistencia de Irán sólo se limita a la Zaydis.

Los saudíes esperan poder reunir suficientes yemeníes contra los huthis de construir un ejército para hacer retroceder las ganancias Houthi . Las fuerzas especiales están entrenando los yemeníes. Intensas batallas están destruyendo ciudades yemeníes. Pero incluso si esto ganancias enfoque impulso, sólo conducirá a una brutal guerra civil en Yemen al igual que Libia, Siria e Irak en la que al-Qaeda y sus vástagos serán los principales beneficiarios.

Rey Salman bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud nombró a su hijo como ministro de Defensa 23 de enero después de que el hijo había servido como jefe de la corte real de Salman durante dos años. El hijo no tenía experiencia militar previa o la educación militar. Menos de dos meses después de su nombramiento, los saudíes comenzaron la Operación Tormenta Decisivo para coaccionar a los huthis para restaurar el gobierno del presidente Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi volver al poder. Los saudíes dieron Washington notificación de los primeros ataques aéreos tres horas. El hijo del rey de inmediato se convirtió en el rostro de la guerra, apareciendo sin cesar en los medios Arabia dirigir las operaciones y tratando de encontrar aliados para unirse a la campaña.

El Salmans también buscó de inmediato las fuerzas terrestres de combate con experiencia probada de Pakistán a llevar la guerra en Yemen. Los paquistaníes llegaron lejos de reuniones en Riyadh convenció al rey y su hijo habían "pánico" y saltó a la guerra sin una estrategia viable para lograr la victoria; los paquistaníes se negaron a unirse al esfuerzo de la guerra y sus preocupaciones filtró a la prensa. El joven príncipe fue retratado como "no probado" y sin preparación para el trabajo. Todo esto a partir de un líder paquistaní, Nawaz Sharif, que pasó años en el exilio en el reino y conoce los royals mejor que cualquier otra persona ajena.

Hay murmullos similares alrededor del Golfo afirma ahora que el liderazgo de Arabia es impulsivo y erupción cutánea. Los saudíes han sido tradicionalmente muy conservadora y aversión al riesgo. De Faisal al Abdullah, reyes saudíes fueron cautelosos y cuidadosos. Ahora se habla silenciosa de un equipo fuera de su profundidad, sin plan para un final. Nadie quiere decir abiertamente que Riad está en un atolladero, pero la decisión de Omán de optar por la guerra es vista cada vez más como una decisión inteligente.

Por su parte, los huzíes parecen decididos a hostigar a los saudíes. Ellos han lanzado ataques de artillería y de mortero a través de la frontera en las ciudades saudíes y ciudades en Asir y han montado pequeñas incursiones terrestres. Los huzíes están presionando su ofensiva para tomar Adén, en el sur. Están decididos a mantenerse en el poder y bloquear los saudíes. Han luchado los saudíes antes con éxito y no se deje intimidar.

La prensa iraní es mordaz en su representación de la familia real, especialmente el joven príncipe. Los líderes iraníes han marcado los saudíes como "ignorantes" y "sin experiencia". Ellos han predicho que la caída de la Casa de Saud seguirá una guerra perdida en Yemen, sin duda un caso de una ilusión. Los saudíes se han comparado con el Irak de Saddam Hussein y tanto Israel Benjamin Netanyahu como arrogante y bárbara. Los iraníes parecen casi alegre.

Retórica Arabia también es cada vez más extrema. Mientras el príncipe Mohammed bin Nayef, y el hijo del rey estaban en Camp David tomando el lugar del rey , el rey se reunía con miembros ultraconservadores del establishment clerical wahabí que han proclamado la guerra una misión sagrada. Después de desairar el presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, el rey pasó su tiempo con los clérigos que apoyan la esclavitud, objeto de la astronomía moderna y la relación chiítas como infieles.

La obsesión de Riad con Yemen viene como el Estado Islámico (IS) está anotando victorias importantes al norte, en el Iraq en Ramadi y en Siria en Palmira. Mientras que la RSAF está bombardeando Saada y Sanaa, el califato está fortaleciendo su marca. Como se ha dicho que tiene la intención de conquistar la Meca y deponer al Arabia "serpiente," esto es una clara amenaza a Riad, pero que es una prioridad secundaria para la familia real preocupado por la Zaydis. ESTÁ fue responsable de un suicidio bombardeo de una mezquita chiíta en la provincia del reino del Este el 22 de mayo y se atribuyó la responsabilidad por el bombardeo de una mezquita Houthi en Saná el 22 de mayo.

Como los árabes sunitas ver el drama que se desarrolla en Bagdad desde la barrera, Teherán está ganando terreno allí. No es casualidad que el ministro de Defensa iraní, un Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica (CGRI) general llamado Hossein Dehghan , estaba en Bagdad esta semana. Nuestro primer ministro iraquí a dedo, Haider al-Abadi, necesita ayuda urgente. Obama puede aumentar los ataques aéreos, añadir más asesores y mejorar la inteligencia, pero no tiene tropas de tierra. Dehghan hace, por lo que las milicias chiíes pro-iraníes con asesores del CGRI están ganando estatura e influencia en la frontera norte de Arabia Saudita.

Por ahora los saudíes están aprendiendo los límites de su poder. A pesar de gastar cinco veces más en defensa que Irán y la adquisición de las puntuaciones de los aviones modernos de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido durante muchas décadas, Riad parece incapaz de salirse con la suya en Yemen o Irak.

Washington está profundamente involucrado en el apoyo a la RSAF. Sin ayuda de Estados Unidos, los saudíes simplemente no podía sostener la campaña aérea. Los sauditas dependen de Estados Unidos y el apoyo corporativo británico para mantener sus aviones, necesitan inteligencia para encontrar sus objetivos y necesitan reabastecerse para reemplazar las municiones. Así que Washington se arrastra de manera constante más en una guerra que no buscó.


----------



## El jaguar (23 May 2015)

argenlino dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, entonces cada dia estoy mas convencido de que RUSIA E ISRAEL son primos consanguineos...
> 
> Saudis Have Israel Nuke Yemen for Them | Veterans Today
> 
> ::



Estimados foreros, en el enlace se lee que esta sería el segundo ataque realizado con esta clase de armas ( todo parece indicar que son armas nucleares tácticas ) contra los rebeldes yemeníes, ¿ es posible que se estén cometiendo estos crímenes de guerra con el silencio cómplice de los mass media occidentales y sin ser denunciados ante el mundo ?, pareceré ingenuo pero no ceso de asombrarme al ver como los que realmente dirigen el mundo pueden mantener a las masas aborregadas y sin ninguna información mas allá de sus narices, George Orwell si lo viera desde el otro el mundo pensaría que se quedo corto en sus predicciones tan sombrías.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2015)

El jaguar dijo:


> Estimados foreros, en el enlace se lee que esta sería el segundo ataque realizado con esta clase de armas ( todo parece indicar que son armas nucleares tácticas ) contra los rebeldes yemeníes, ¿ es posible que se estén cometiendo estos crímenes de guerra con el silencio cómplice de los mass media occidentales y sin ser denunciados ante el mundo ?, pareceré ingenuo pero no ceso de asombrarme al ver como los que realmente dirigen el mundo pueden mantener a las masas aborregadas y sin ninguna información mas allá de sus narices, George Orwell si lo viera desde el otro el mundo pensaría que se quedo corto en sus predicciones tan sombrías.



_Ya he respondido anteriormente a está pregunta.
La respuesta es *SI*.
Están haciendo la guerra como la han hecho siempre. Machando a la población civil.
La diferencia es que antes no había Internet. Y no había fotos. (o no llegaban)
Sin necesidad de los nukes o bombas termobaricas, ya han cometido crímenes de guerra contra la humanidad. 
Y no darán cuenta de sus actos ante un tribunal internacional._

---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 19:27 ----------

 Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 44 min Hace 44 minutos

#BREAKING FOOTAGE #Saudi used intl banned CLUSTER BOMBS in civilian areas of Saada today, Houthis say. #Yemen #اليمن 
*
#BREAKING FOOTAGE #Saudi emplean intl prohibido bombas de racimo en zonas civiles de Saada hoy, huzíes dicen. #Yemen # 



















---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 20:08 ----------

Hisham Al-Omeisy ha retwitteado
Mazen Al-Hebshi @MazenAlHebshi · 2 h Hace 2 horas

Alswad military camp 30min ago in #Sanaa #Yemen 
*
*Alswad* campamento militar hace 30min en #Sanaa #Yemen







---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 20:09 ----------

Hisham Al-Omeisy ha retwitteado
Ranooo @Om_oaise · 2 h Hace 2 horas

SANA'A open season.... 







---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 20:10 ----------

Hisham Al-Omeisy ha retwitteado
Hope @MiFVM  · 1 h Hace 1 hora

The Southern Resistance in #Dhale now has full control of Dhale city and some of the villages surrounding it. #Yemen
*
La resistencia en el sur de #Dhale ahora tiene el control total de la ciudad Dhale y algunos de los pueblos que lo rodean. #Yemen


----------



## Harman (23 May 2015)

Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 56 min hace 56 minutos

#Yemen-i comittees&Army used today for1st time long range Russian Uragan grads with up to 60 km ,Taregtin #Saudi Army 
*
Comités # Yemen-i y Ejército utiliza hoy por primera vez grads de largo alcance Uragan rusa con un máximo de 60 km, Taregtin Ejército #Saudi


----------



## A.B.C. (23 May 2015)

*Las guerras son claramente "promocionadas". Su objetivo verdadero es el multigenocidio global; o sea, reducir la "enorme población" mundial. El judio Bush (ver Enciclopedia Judáica), decidió crear (o avivar) un "avispero", en medio oriente, y consiguió su propósito. Realmente, muchos son los "avisperos" que crean los judios kazaros o askenazin (políticamente sionistas). Los restantes judios no tienen su enorme poder, para emplear (por medios económicos y de propaganda medíatica) a las naciones que logran enfrentar, para alcanzar sus fines. Consideran que los no-judios, son seres inferiores, practicamente animales; y les tratan exactamente como tales. Para hacerse una idea, su tratarnos (cuando pueden), es exactamente igual a como los humanos tratamos a los animales no-humanos. La raiz de esta peligrosa demencia es religiosa y desde ella, se creo el judeo-cristianismo y el islamismo. Al judeo-cristianismo lo lograron controlar, en la práctica. Ahora, pretender controlar al islamismo. De aquí proceden las peligrosas y promocionadas "agitaciones" islámicas. Los judios sionistas, desean hacer que los musulmanes se maten entre sí y favorecer que la inmigración a Europa termine de masacrar a los europeos ya tibiamente judeo-cristianos. Esta inmigración la favorecen con el dinero saudí, de modo que sí por la guerra en Yemen, se logra detener esa enorme financiación, deberán buscarse otros sistemas menos disimulados, para proseguir todos sus proyectos de multigenocidio. Me he dado cuenta de que casi todo lo que achacan al III Reich, se les puede aplicar sin exageración. No hay mejor inventor que el que es capaz de imaginar y desarrollar su invento.*


----------



## argenlino (23 May 2015)

*Traicion*

Yo sospechaba de que RUSIA estaba cruzada por el sionismo, y esta nota LO CONFIRMA...ahora comprendo el porque de la INACCION de RUSIA y de PUTIN que no dice esta boca es mia, ante las masacres y desmadres de sus primos los israelies...
¿ y ahora quien podra ayudarnos?,ME SIENTO MUY SOLO...

SIONISMO al Descubierto: RUSIONISMO ¿QuiÃ©n manda en Rusia? 

:´(


----------



## A.B.C. (23 May 2015)

argenlino dijo:


> Yo sospechaba de que RUSIA estaba cruzada por el sionismo, y esta nota LO CONFIRMA...ahora comprendo el porque de la INACCION de RUSIA y de PUTIN que no dice esta boca es mia, ante las masacres y desmadres de sus primos los israelies...
> ¿ y ahora quien podra ayudarnos?,ME SIENTO MUY SOLO...
> 
> SIONISMO al Descubierto: RUSIONISMO ¿QuiÃ©n manda en Rusia?
> ...



*Amigo, aparte de tu mismo y sólo sí quieren, vendrán los "malísimos", para los "buenos" que, tras el multigenocidio no tendrán "carne de canón" ¡Y de muy poco, les iba a servir!. Por cierto, ojo con las "cortinas de humo". *


----------



## delhierro (24 May 2015)

Los Yemenis han tumbado un F-16 Saudi.

Confirmado con fotos, videos y demas....

Fotos, Video: Rebeldes hutÃ­es derriban un aviÃ³n caza de Arabia Saudita en Yemen - RT


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2015)

https://twitter.com/fares770838438/status/602277187538923520

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 10:39 ----------

Los houthis distribuyen nuevo mapa de Yemen en el que incluyen tres provincias de Arabia Saudi (Jizan, Asir & Najran)


----------



## Harman (24 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
د. كريستوفر ديفيدسون @dr_davidson · 13 h Hace 13 horas

The (predictable?) response of @AlwatanSA (major royal-owned Saudi newspaper) to the #IslamicState mosque bombing. 
*
La respuesta (? Predecible) deAlwatanSA (importante periódico saudí de propiedad real) con el atentado mezquita #IslamicState.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2015)

hydra69 dijo:


> Esa si tiene pinta de nuke...mira lo que dura la bola de fuego.y El flash de luz..
> 
> Por cierto si se confirma que es una nuke es una cosa muy seria....y una escalada bastante gorda del conflicto...



Ok ejperto...

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 11:14 ----------




Antxon dijo:


> No conozco explosiones convencionales que hagan un hongo tan definido. Es posible que hayan utilizado algún nuke táctico?



aqui tienens mas explosiones experto... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdA5Iq5QRZ0[/URL]


----------



## ELotro (24 May 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Los Yemenis han tumbado un F-16 Saudi.
> 
> Confirmado con fotos, videos y demas....
> 
> Fotos, Video: Rebeldes hutÃ*es derriban un aviÃ³n caza de Arabia Saudita en Yemen - RT




Hola.

El problema es que Arabia Saudí no tiene F-16 en su fuerza aérea. 

Lo que yo veo en las imágenes, parece ser un depósito externo de combustible para un F-15 saudí como este:







Son depósitos que cuando se agotan el piloto los puede desechar en pleno vuelo. Es una práctica habitual en vuelos de combate.

Un saludo.


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2015)

Harman dijo:


> *La respuesta (? Predecible) deAlwatanSA (importante periódico saudí de propiedad real) con el atentado mezquita #IslamicState.




...Pero, esta esta es la cara y el nombre real del suicida del ISIS en la mezquita shii de Qatif: Saleh Abdel Rahman al-Kashmaei, que no tiene la pinta de haber sido enviado por Teherán. :no:


----------



## hydra69 (24 May 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2015)

hydra69 dijo:


> FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## Antxon (24 May 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hydra69 dijo:
> 
> 
> > eso uexperto en explosiones "nucelares"si hubieran detonado eso ahora estarian todos fritos por la radiacion ganma
> ...


----------



## Harman (24 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Sharmine Narwani @snarwani · 19 h Hace 19 horas

#Yemen hackers publish thousands of classified #KSA documents from the Saudi Interior, Defense & Foreign Ministries: Farsnews …

Saudileaks 3: Riyadh Confirma de Hacking de Servidores del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores

23/05/2015

TEHERAN (FNA) - 
Riad confirmó la red interna de Internet perteneciente al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores saudita ha sido objeto de un ataque cibernético.

De acuerdo con los medios de comunicación saudí, Osama bin Ahmad al-Sanousi, un alto funcionario del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores del reino, hizo el anuncio el sábado, diciendo que una investigación está en marcha en los detalles del incidente, informó Press TV.

El funcionario saudita también restó importancia a la escala del incidente de hacking, y lo describió como un ataque limitado. 









La confirmación se produjo días después de que informes de prensa dijeron que un grupo de hackers yemeníes, apodado *Yemen Cyber ​​Army*, había publicado miles de datos del gobierno de Arabia Saudita altamente clasificados, incluyendo las identidades de espías, después de declarar tomar "control total" más de 3.000 ordenadores de Interior de Arabia Saudí, de Defensa y los Ministerios de Relaciones Exteriores.

"Hemos tenido acceso al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores saudí de la red (MOFA) y tener un control total sobre los más de 3.000 ordenadores y servidores, y miles de usuarios. También tenemos acceso a los mensajes de correo electrónico, información personal y secreto de cientos de miles de sus empleados y diplomáticos en diferentes misiones en todo el mundo ", dijo el grupo de hackers, como se cita en un informe de la agencia iraní de noticias Fars.

"Sólo publicamos algunas porciones de la información vital que tenemos, sólo para hacerles saber que" realmente el más débil de las casas es la casa de la araña '", dijo el comunicado.

Yemen Cyber ​​Army primero fue noticia a mediados de abril cuando hackeó el sitio web de un al-Hayat propiedad del diario saudita con sede en Londres para protestar contra la guerra mortal de Riad el Yemen. De acuerdo con un comunicado publicado en la página web del diario, los hackers querían "para apoyar la revolución de Yemen".

Arabia Saudita comenzó su agresión militar contra el Yemen el 26 de marzo, sin mandato de la ONU, en un intento de socavar el movimiento Ansarullah de Yemen y restaurar la energía a fugitivo ex presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, quien es un estrecho aliado de Riad.

Los ataques aéreos han matado, al menos, 3.889 yemeníes, según recuento independiente del FNA.

De acuerdo con un reciente informe de Freedom House Fundación, la mayoría de las víctimas de la mortal campaña de Al Saud son civiles, entre ellos un gran número de mujeres y niños.

Miles de edificios de viviendas han sido destruidas y cientos de instalaciones civiles y públicos fueron reducidos a escombros, como resultado de los bombardeos por aviones de guerra saudíes en las ciudades yemeníes y pueblos, dijo el grupo.


----------



## ajmens (25 May 2015)

Una pregunta en este video:

¿Que son los puntos blancos que aparecen y desaparecen?
No parecen objetos lejanos, podrían ser provocado por la radiación (si se trata de una bomba táctica nuclear?).
Notese que podrían ser fallos del sensor de la cámara pues aparecen por delante de objetos que estan mucho mas cerca de la detonación.


War in Yemen 2015 - Intense Saudi Arabia Airstrikes Compilation - YouTube


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (25 May 2015)

¿No son fáciles de detectar las armas nucleares? Un contador geiger en las cercanías se dispararía... no creo que anden tirando esas armas a sus vecinos, aunque solo sea porque los tienen al lado y el viento y polvo radiactivo se les metería en todos sitios.

Yo creo que son bombas termobáricas.


----------



## Wein (25 May 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> ¿No son fáciles de detectar las armas nucleares? Un contador geiger en las cercanías se dispararía... no creo que anden tirando esas armas a sus vecinos, aunque solo sea porque los tienen al lado y el viento y polvo radiactivo se les metería en todos sitios.
> 
> Yo creo que son bombas termobáricas.



Yo creo que están jugando con explosivo convencional, a punto de caducar o lo que sea a ver quien la pone más gorda para el vídeo. Todas las "bombas nucleares" explotan en descampados.


----------



## hold fast (25 May 2015)

A todos los que dicen que son bombas termobáricas, que cuelguen vídeos de explosiones de termobáricas, y así las comparamos, ok?

Estas son fotos de explosiones en Yemen estos días (¿termobáricas? los cojones!):


















Mirad ahora una nuclear, "oficial":







Ahora decidme con qué termobárica se puede hacer eso, lo de Yemen. Ni siquiera la MOAB hace eso, buscad vídeos de la MOAB, es una puta mierda comparada con estas fotos.
Y la MOAB pesa como 10 toneladas, y debe ser lanzada desde un C-130 o similar. 
Ningún F-15, F-16, Eurofighter, Tornado, etc que esté participando en la "coalición contra Yemen" tiene capacidad para llevar un bicho con potencia semejante. NINGUNO. En los pilones de los F-15 que vuela Arabia Saudí, pueden cargar en cada uno como mucho 2000 o 3000 libras, a una distancia sideral de lo que pesaría una termobárica necesaria para hacer un pepinazo como el de las fotos.

Lo del centelleo ("scintillation") en el vídeo, seguramente por neutrones u otras partículas emitidas, es también digno de mención. 
Con una toma de muestras en el suelo de la zona, se podría salir de dudas. Pero, quién maneja los hilos de la IAEA??? Quién ???

LA IAEA, COMO TANTAS OTRAS organizaciones, es un mero engranaje del imperio, un siervo más. 
Como dice Gordon Duff, la IAEA no hace confirmaciones públicas, ni es una organización pública. De vez en cuando emite un informe sobre alguna materia que le interese tocar, y punto.
No esperéis ninguna investigación sobre el terreno en Yemen, analizando muestras etc, por parte de ningún organismo internacional.
Da igual que Irán diga esto o aquello. Los mass mierdas internaciones están todos controlados, y omitirán cualquier versión que pueda comprometer al imperio.

DEBÉIS SABER QUE DESDE HACE BASTANTE TIEMPO SE ESTÀN EMPLEANDO BOMBAS NUCLEARES TÁCTICAS EN EL CAMPO DE BATALLA. Esas mini-nukes, de unos pocos kilotones, o medio kilotón, se han empleado en Yemen, y seguramente también en Gaza por Israel, y al 99,999999% por los USA en Irak, en la guerra del Golfo. Seguramente en Fallujah, (y en otros sitios de Irak no lo descarto), donde la insurgencia era terrible y no había dios que entrara ahí, los usanos lanzaron alguna que otra mini-nuke, y a tomar por culo la resistencia. 
¿Y qué? ¿Alguien se enteró? ¿Alguien dijo algo? ¿Hubo alguna vez alguna “comisión de investigación” por parte de organismos internacionales?
No seáis pardillos, coño.

Os creéis que sólo se han usado nukes en Hiroshima y Nagasaki, y estáis totalmente equivocados. Las mini-nukes “tácticas” se llevan usando desde hace mucho, con el silencio cómplice de organizaciones internaciones, gobiernos, etc.
Parecéis nuevos, joder. Lo de las “bombas termobáricas” es una puta cortina de humo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 May 2015)

Si fueran nukes, los medidores de radiación iraníes estarían al rojo vivo.


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si fueran nukes, los medidores de radiación iraníes estarían al rojo vivo.



Las nucleares tácticas actuales apenas dejan radiación más allá de unos pocos kilómetros y bastante poca. El combustible está muy aprovechado y se usa bastante poco. Se podría hacer lo de Hiroshima con el doble de muertos en la explosión y menos de la cuarta parte en los años siguientes.

No es por humanidad o bondad, es para ahorrar plutonio y destruir más en menos tiempo. Para envenenar a la población prefieren agentes químicos solubles en agua, que se van bastante rápido del ambiente pero se quedan lo suficiente en los organismos vivos como para joderlos a ellos y a su descendencia durante una o dos generaciones. En eso nunca me olvidaré de la frase del sargento cuando nos explicaron como operar los distintos tipos de minas, mirad cuanto talento se usa para jodernos entre nosotros. No hay ingeniero armamentístico bueno, la crueldad que destilan sus inventos es más propia de una mente muy enferma que de alguien dedicado a la guerra.

Respecto a los puntos blancos, pueden ser píxeles quemados o metralla. Con fotos digitales se podría medir mejor el número de píxeles quemados, además los puntos aparecen sobre la tierra, pero no me parece ver que se quemen en otras áreas del cuadro. Hay que tener en cuenta que la metralla es básicamente un trozo de metal al rojo disparado a gran velocidad, con esos petardazos incluso por encima de la velocidad del sonido. Una bala de 12,70 a cuatro mil metros levanta una nube de polvo de casi un metro, imagínese lo que puede hacer la metralla con unos pepinazos como esos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 May 2015)

hold fast dijo:


> A todos los que dicen que son bombas termobáricas, que cuelguen vídeos de explosiones de termobáricas, y así las comparamos, ok?
> 
> Estas son fotos de explosiones en Yemen estos días (¿termobáricas? los cojones!):
> 
> ...











Independientemente de que los organismos internacionales, los gobiernos y los medios de comunicación hagan oídos sordos a semejante esperpento uno se pregunta si no hay en todo el globo NADIA NI NADE que sea capaz de denunciar lo que está ocurriendo en YEMEN.

Doy por sentado que se trata de un experimento....como la guerra civil española lo fue...para saber que consecuencias tiene el armamento utilizado.


----------



## delhierro (25 May 2015)

Eso posiblemente sea la explosión combinada de una bomda antibunker que alcanza depositos de combustibles para misiles.

El combustible de los scub y en general de los misiles balisticos es extremadamente potente. 

Podeis compararlo con esta explosión de un cohete espacial ruso.


----------



## A.B.C. (25 May 2015)

* A ver sí nos enteramos. Los genocidas que hablan de haber sufrido genocidios, son los que conciben exterminar "ANIMALES", que es lo que son para ellos, los NO ELEGIDOS, según sus libros sagrados. Cuando Craso fue derrotado por los persas, comparon en cálculo de Werner Keller (Historia del pueblo judio) a 10.000 romanos, simplemente para degollarlos *


----------



## hold fast (25 May 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso posiblemente sea la explosión combinada de una *bomda antibunker que alcanza depositos de combustibles para misiles*.
> 
> El combustible de los scub y en general de los misiles balisticos es extremadamente potente.
> 
> Podeis compararlo con esta explosión de un cohete espacial ruso.



Estimado Del Hierro, con el debido respeto, lo que acabas de comentar es otra magufada más, y otra de las típicas cortinas de humo que se usan en estos casos de las mini-nukes tácticas. Siempre, siempre (o en el 95% de los casos) tenemos:
- la hiper-mega-copjonuda bomba termobárica
- el depósito de misiles (a ser posible, misiles Scud, porque desde la 1ª Guerra del Golfo en el 91, los misiles Scud de Saddam se han quedado grabados en el imaginario colectivo, para toda la eternidad).

Pues bien, si de verdad un depósito de misiles es alcanzado y reventado, siempre, siempre, siempre se verían explosiones "secundarias", de los misiles según van reventando. Explosiones secundarias. Esa es la clave.
Y nunca, nunca, nunca que se habla de las posibles mini-nukes en acción, se ven explosiones secundarias de "hipotéticos" misiles Scud.



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si fueran nukes, los medidores de radiación iraníes estarían al rojo vivo.



¿Qué medidores son esos? ¿Dónde están? ¿En Teherán? ::
Irán "oficialmente" no tiene tropas en Yemen, sobre el terreno. Lo cual es falso, ya sabemos que el IRGC es el mayor (y casi único) valedor de los houthies. Pero obviamente ellos lo negarán, claro.
Por tanto, no pueden decir "nuestras tropas del IRGC desplegadas en Sanaa han detectado radiación nuclear procedente de armas nucleares tácticas usadas por la "coalición del diablo" ". 
Tampoco podría entrar una comisión científica independiente, para tomar muestras del suelo en las horas siguientes a los pepinazos. Los Saud se negarían (se niegan a permitir el paso a ayuda humanitaria, esta comisión ya ni te cuento).
El IAEA es una marioneta del imperio, no se puede contar con él.

Luego no ha habido, hay ni habrá en Yemen una investigación rigurosa de lo ocurrido.

Eso, por un lado.

Por otro, para que veas y vean el resto de foreros, de qué tipo de armas se está hablando. Porque en el cabezo, todos solemos tener los pepinazos de Hiroshima y Nagasaki, pero es que estas armas tácticas, bombas de neutrones, son bien diferentes.

Extraído de la Wikipedia, pero cualquiera se puede pillar un manual de radiación nuclear, armas nucleares y demás, e indagar por su cuenta:



> Una bomba de neutrones es una bomba de fisión-fusión, *de bajo rendimiento explosivo pero de gran rendimiento de radiaciones ionizantes*. En consecuencia se obtiene una bomba que, para una determinada magnitud de onda expansiva y pulso térmico, produce una proporción de radiaciones ionizantes (radiactividad) hasta 7 veces mayor que la de una bomba H, fundamentalmente rayos X y gamma de alta penetración. En segundo lugar,* buena parte de esta radiactividad es de mucha menor duración (menos de 48 horas) de la que sería de esperar en una bomba de fisión.*
> 
> Las consecuencias prácticas son que al detonar una bomba N se produce poca destrucción de estructuras y edificios, pero mucha afectación y muerte de los seres vivos (tanto personas como animales), incluso aunque estos se encuentren dentro de vehículos o instalaciones blindados o acorazados. *Por ello se ha incluido a estas bombas en la categoría de armas tácticas, pues permiten la continuación de operaciones militares en el área por parte de unidades dotadas de protección NBQ*
> 
> ...



Por tanto, Sir Torpedo, las primeras 48 horas son CLAVE para desenmascarar al verdadero asesino (la mini-nuke de neutrones). ¿Has visto tú que haya entrado una comisión internacional de la AIEA a investigar esto?
¿Lo ha visto alguien?
¿Vió alguien una comisión similar en Falujah, hace años?


----------



## delhierro (25 May 2015)

Es que la explicación más lógica.

Los misies scub tienen una cantidad importante de combustible. Pero es muy probable ( desconozco estos aspectos tecnicos/militares exactos ) que el combustible se guarde para cargarlo en los cohetes. Por lo tanto puede existir un deposito mayor.

Esto es un video , y si quitas a la gente parece una bomba nuclear. Un unico cohete espacial. Grande eso si.

Intensa filmaciÃ³n de la explosiÃ³n del cohete Antares - YouTube

No descarto lo que decis, pero es improbable. Los contadores de radiación son portatiles y muy baratos se acabaría sabiendo algo así.

https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...medidor/contador-de-radiacion-kat_71979_1.htm


----------



## Hereje1972 (25 May 2015)

Creo tener q recordaros q el premio gordo es irán.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 May 2015)

Hereje1972 dijo:


> Creo tener q recordaros q el premio gordo es irán.



A a, error, el premio gordo es Arabia Saudí, es donde queda la parte del petroleo mundial que mola.


----------



## das kind (25 May 2015)

paranoia dijo:


> ¿Nuevo punto caliente? Ejército argelino mata a 23 terroristas islamistas



Argelia es punto caliente desde hace décadas. Lo que pasa es que últimamente ha estado "templado"... o simplemente los medios no se "acuerdan" de ellos.

Por cierto, es nuestro principal suministrador de gas natural.


----------



## jerjes (26 May 2015)

"Riad comete crimenes iguales a los del Imperio mongol". El Secretario General de la Asamblea Mundial de Aht-el-Bayt, ayatolá Mohamed Hasam Ajtari condeno la intervencion de Arabia Saudi en Yemen y el silencio de la Comunidad internacional ante los crimenes perpetrados por Riad. Los saudies cometen crimenes contra el pueblo yemeni q son semejantes a los perpetrados por los mongoles".

El ayatolá Ajtari hizo estos comentarios en una asamblea Mundial de Ahl-el-Bayt en Beirut donde lamento q las comunidades internacionales y la ONU no solo se abstienen de condenar los ataques saudies, sino q los apoyan.

La casa saud siempre ha considerado al Yemen una especie de provincia saudita y EE.UU quiere controlar el Bab el Mandeb, el Golfo de Aden y las islas Socotras.Israel tambien esta preocupada ya q el control del Yemen podria cortarle el acceso al Oceano Indico a traves del Mar Rojo e impedir q sus submarinos llegaran facilmente al Golfo Persico para amenazar a Iran.

Arabia Saudi teme q Yemen se alie con Iran, EE.UU tambien está preocupado quiere impedir q Iran,Rusia y China tuvieran un punto de apoyo estrategico en Yemen.

Aparte de la importancia geopolitica de Yemen su arsenal de misiles, podrian alcanzar a cualquier barco en el Golfo de Aden o en Bab el Mandeb. De alli la importancia para EE.UU e Israel de la destruccion de misiles.

El 27 de Marzo se anuncio q Israel estaba ayudando a Arabia Saudita, EE.UU tambien involucrado dirige desde lejos. Desde hace tiempo se habla de una fuerza militar pan-arabe q sirvan los intereses de EE.UU, de Israel y Arabia Saudita, todo esto motivado para la vuelta de al Hadi y para enfrentar regionalmente a Iran, Siria, Hezbolla y el Bloque de Resistencia.









Mientras Ansarola y el Ejercito yemeni han derribado este martes una avion de combate saudi en la provincia de Saada,Segun la agencia yemeni Saba el caza saudi ha sido derribado en la ciudad de Kataf tras haber sido alcanzado por la artilleria de los combatientes.







Uno de los grandes problemas de los yemenies es el agua, casi dos tercios de la poblacion (16 millones) carecen de acceso al agua potable, dsde el inicio de la campaña de bombardeos aereos liderada por los saudies ha señalado la organizacion humanitaria Oxfam.

Lo q está en evidencia hoy en dia en Yemen resulta muy similar a lo sucedido en Ucrania, cuando las fuerzas opositoras derrocaron al presidente Yanukovich. Ante semejante situacion EE.UU y Occidente adoptaron posturas completamente diferentes a las de ahora, condenaron el apoyo de Rusia a Yanukovich y a la vez apoyaron a los golpistas creando un gran caos en ese pais.Impulsaron medidas de presion como las sanciones de Washington y Bruselas y fuimos testigos de la dura posicion del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU bajo los alegatos de defender la democracia y respetar la voluntad del pueblo. En Yemen es diferente la ONU calla ante la misma situacion,Washington y Europa apoya al agresor saudi contra un pueblo q ha denunciado el sistema dictatorial q les oprime y la mala situacion socioeconomica.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2015)

Why the New Arab Military Pact Isn't Worth The Ink It Was Written In - Defense One









¿Por qué el nuevo Pacto Militar árabe no vale la tinta con que fue escrito? 

_Es poco probable que vaya más lejos que la sala de conferencias de El Cairo, donde se inventó el plan elaborado ayer por los jefes militares en el mundo árabe. _




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
25 de mayo 2015 
por Bobby Ghosh

Suena como sentido común: una fuerza militar conjunta árabe para intervenir en las crisis regionales (1). Por desgracia, el plan, elaborado ayer por los jefes militares del mundo árabe, no irá más allá de la sala de conferencias de El Cairo donde fue inventado. 

Por un lado, no hay necesidad de una nueva fuerza. Uno ya existe: el 40000-fuerte "Escudo de la Península", del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (2) armado con las mejores armas petrodólares pueden comprar. Nunca se ha desplegado en cualquier operación militar de primera línea (una pequeña acción de la policía en Bahrein (3) en 2011 no cuenta), y es instructivo que los Estados del CCG no han enviado unidades Shield al actual conflicto de la península, en Yemen. Si los estados árabes eran serios acerca de una fuerza combinada, que sería simplemente una cuestión de añadir algunos elementos-Egipto no Golfo de, por ejemplo, para el Escudo. Es difícil ver por qué iban a pasar por el proceso complicado y requiere mucho tiempo de crear una fuerza totalmente nueva, a menos que la propuesta no es más que un ejercicio de relaciones públicas. 

Por otra parte, como he escrito antes, los militares árabes están diseñados para proteger los regímenes (4) de mayorías desarmados activistas pro-democracia, no para pelear guerras reales. Cuando se despliega frente a otras fuerzas armadas, por lo general vienen a la pena, desde la década de 1960, cuando el jugador de Gamal Abdel Nasser fuerza de invasión egipcia fue derrotado en Yemen (5), hasta nuestros días, cuando el ejército sirio de Bashar al-Assad se está siendo golpeado de nuevo (6) en varios frentes por los rebeldes, afiliados de al-Qaeda y el Estado islámico. 

El plan para una nueva fuerza conjunta estaba en problemas incluso antes de que se anunció: Hay desacuerdo sobre dónde debe basarse (7). Egipto quiere a la fuerza en su territorio, pero Qatar y Argelia no se sienten cómodos con ese arreglo. En el fondo es la disputa en curso entre Arabia Saudita (con El Cairo, que recibe grandes cantidades de ayuda de Riad, que actúa como su catspaw) y Qatar. 


Secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos Ash Carter ha bendecido a la idea (8) de una fuerza conjunta árabe, pero es una buena apuesta que nadie en el Pentágono cuenta con una fuerza tal que tomar sobre la crisis más apremiante de la región: la continua amenaza planteada por ISIL. A menos, por supuesto, los terroristas pueden ser derrotados con las resoluciones de las salas de conferencias

(1)Army chiefs plan for proposed joint Arab force in Mideast
(2)http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2011/06/2011626112649845386.html
(3)http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/03/14/141445.html
(4)Why Arab militaries would not bring much firepower to the coalition against ISIL – Quartz
(5)http://qz.com/368105/why-arab-armies-wont-save-yemen/
(6)http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...Syrian-regime-suffering-military-defeats.html
(7)http://www.euronews.com/2015/05/24/...gle-over-details-of-anti-terrorism-coalition/
(8)http://news.yahoo.com/u-supports-cooperate-proposed-arab-force-carter-235748102.html


----------



## anarcosindicalista (26 May 2015)

Misiles Made In Yemen con un rango de 75 km...lo saudies no tienen ni idea de donde se han metido


----------



## Le Truhan (27 May 2015)

Los saudies están matando muchisima población civil.


----------



## jerjes (27 May 2015)

Se cree fue Israel el causante del lanzamientp de una bomba de neutrones en Yemen. Segun expertos en armas nucleares "el ataque fué con una bomba de neutrones", informo el portal independiente- Veteranstoday.

Los resultados del analisis parece ser fueron realizados por un ex inspector de la Marina de EE.UU, fué transportada por un avion Israeli tipo F-16 q fue pintado como los aviones saudies.Avion israeli D-16:









Es el segundo uso del empleo de armas nucleares en el Yemen. El avion tipo F-16 q fue el q transporto la bomba los tiene Israel y no Arabia Saudi ,segun el tamaño,el color y la duracion de la bola de fuego y la gran nube hongo parece q la bomba de neutrones era pequeña. Riad no es la primera vez q lanza grandes bombas en Yemen. La MOAB es una bomba no nuclear convencional de gran diametro de detonacion, desarrollada por EE.UU, se considera el arma no nuclear mas poderosa jamas creada.Fué diseñada p ara ser lanzada por un avion de carga AC-130. y fue lanzada en Yemen en abril.

El regimen de Arabia Saudi ha reconocido q tambien utiliza bombas de racimo, ha asegurado el portavoz militar saudi el general de Brigada Ahmad al Asin en declaraciones a la CNN.

"Estas armas no son prohibidas, si fueran prohibidas ¿Por q EE.UU las vende a otros paises?, dice con toda la cara el militar saudi a la CNN.








Bomba de racimo no explotada.

El Observatorio (HRM) acuso al regimen de al saud de usar CBU-105 un tipo de bomba cluster durante sus ataques aereos. La doctora yemeni Iman Abu Hadi aseguró q durante su estancia en el Hospital de Saná vio a los heridos en estado desastroso lo q supuso habian sufrido el impacto de armas prohibidas.


----------



## Ruso (27 May 2015)

Parece confirmado, el ataque nuclear y 2 F-16 derribados en Yemen, el ejército saudí no dispone de esos aparatos, en la zona solo Israel dispone de estos aviones.

Israeli F16’s Falling from the Skies over Yemen | Veterans Today

<iframe width="795" height="470" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/SxSad5CZQYQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Antxon (27 May 2015)

No puede ser que salgan impunes las ratas saudíes tras esto. No deben salir impunes


----------



## Marchamaliano (27 May 2015)

Poned un enlace en condiciones y en castellano por ahí para ir distribuyendo la información de este crimen, por favor. Me refiero a la bomba.


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2015)

La explosión de marras:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/OTE_Eshm2xw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Antxon (27 May 2015)

Realmente tiene pinta de explosión nuclear


----------



## porAllíResopla (27 May 2015)

¿Si fuera nuclear no se habría frito la cámara?


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (27 May 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> La explosión de marras:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/OTE_Eshm2xw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



sigo sin saberlo.¿que son esos puntos blancos que aparecen en el video por delante de la explosión?


----------



## porAllíResopla (27 May 2015)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> sigo sin saberlo.¿que son esos puntos blancos que aparecen en el video por delante de la explosión?



Yo no tengo ni idea pero alguna gente comenta que son partículas atómicas impactando contra el sensor de la cámara.


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (27 May 2015)

Por favor, el nivel del tema está bajando alarmantemente, intentemos entre todos recuperarlo.

NADIE, repito NADIE, ha utilizado armamento nuclear en Yemen. Si lo hubieran utilizado, se hubiera detectado en todo el mundo y no se podría ocultar. Por no hablar de que no hay objetivos en Yemen que requieran un arma nuclear, más allá de absurdos objetivos estratégicos como grandes ciudades, que ningún loco quiere destruir. Y ninguna ciudad yemení ha desaparecido del mapa.

Las imágenes muestran lo que probablemente sean bombas "bunker buster" o similares de gran tonelaje impactando contra depósitos de combustible o armas. El entorno de arena y polvo propio de Yemen hace el resto.

Y encima enlaces hablando de Israel dando armas nucleares a Arabia Saudí, la teocracia wahabista...

Un poquito de sentido común, por favor.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (27 May 2015)

No se pongan nerviosillos los de la OTAN, por la metedura de pata del nuke grabado. Lo peor está aún por venir....como en Irak hay cosas que no se podrán evitar.
Toxic legacy of US assault on Fallujah 'worse than Hiroshima' - Middle East - World - The Independent
...
Dentro de 9 meses, los primeros bebés empezaran a nacer con las marcas inconfundibles.
8:


----------



## Ruso (27 May 2015)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> Por favor, el nivel del tema está bajando alarmantemente, intentemos entre todos recuperarlo.
> 
> NADIE, repito NADIE, ha utilizado armamento nuclear en Yemen. Si lo hubieran utilizado, se hubiera detectado en todo el mundo y no se podría ocultar. Por no hablar de que no hay objetivos en Yemen que requieran un arma nuclear, más allá de absurdos objetivos estratégicos como grandes ciudades, que ningún loco quiere destruir. Y ninguna ciudad yemení ha desaparecido del mapa.
> 
> ...



¿Los 2 F-16 de donde han salido?, el único comprador de este modelo por la zona es Israel, si no eran de Israel, y no los han regalado o vendido a los saudís, ¿se los ha entregado el tío Obama?.


----------



## hydra69 (27 May 2015)

Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> Las imágenes muestran lo que probablemente sean bombas "bunker buster" o similares *de gran tonelaje impactando* contra depósitos de combustible o armas. El entorno de arena y polvo propio de Yemen hace el resto.
> 
> Y encima enlaces hablando de Israel dando armas nucleares a Arabia Saudí, la teocracia wahabista...
> 
> Un poquito de sentido común, por favor.



Vale...acepto barco,cuanto "tonelaje" se necesita para producir semejante explosión...

Por que las de gran tonelaje que puede llevar un f16 ni se aproximan al zambombazo del video.


----------



## Nico (27 May 2015)

Es más que posible que esas bombas hayan impactado en depósitos de combustible y/o de armas.

Busca fotos o vídeos de la explosión de un polvorín y verás la nube que produce.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Poned un enlace en condiciones y en castellano por ahí para ir distribuyendo la información de este crimen, por favor. Me refiero a la bomba.



Saudis Have Israel Nuke Yemen for Them | Veterans Today



Spoiler



(Trad. Google) peor de lo habitual

Por Gordon Duff y Jeff Smith, Editores

Un vídeo recibido desde Yemen, que se cree que tener 20 de mayo 2015, de una explosión, cuando se analiza por expertos en armas nucleares es, con probabilidad muy alta, una bomba de neutrones que sólo podría haber sido una attack.Â israelí El análisis:

A. No Es una bomba 2k libras convencional. Es mucho más grande.

B. Su ya sea una muy grande MOAB más grande que 4.000 libras. o; ???? Peso máximo de un F-15/16 es de aproximadamente 2.000 libras de carga útil por rack bomba haciendo el despliegue de una imposible MOAB.

C. Su parece ser una pequeña bomba de neutrones. El tamaño, el color, el efecto de un rayo y la duración de la bola de fuego que se suspenden en el aire y la gran nube de hongo es el dar principal de distancia. El dispositivo de formación de imágenes de cámaras CCD era "centelleante" (detección de neutrones) Es decir los destellos de píxeles blancos en el video. Cuando la foto tiene destellos de píxeles blancos en él, que es porque está siendo golpeado por neutrones de la explosión bola de fuego nuclear. Sobrecarga circuito electrónico del CCD producir destellos blancos.

Si la radiación es demasiado alta se queme el chip. Tenían grandes problemas con esto en Japón con la de Fukushima robots cámaras que fallan debido a conteos muy altos de radiación.

D. La entrega es muy probablemente por un IDF F-16 con un trabajo de pintura Arabia en el avión. Ni siquiera están escondiendo su uso más, que sólo dona € ™ t públicamente admitan y el OIEA no hace nada o no dice nada. Ese es el verdadero crimen de guerra. La ONU acaba ignora a menos que los EE.UU., Francia y GB se queja ...... .. Rusia y China no dicen nada.

E. Este es ahora el segundo uso conocido de armas nucleares en Yemen por Arabia Saudita ............ ..

Post Script:

A. El rango de la cámara se calcula en alrededor de 4 a 5 millas de la zona cero basado en la sincronización de la onda de choque.

B.Saudi no tiene de los F-16. La aeronave informó que se utilizará a caer la bomba en Yemen eran del F-16. Fotos y firma acústica confirma que el ruido de los motores a reacción es de un solo avión de combate motor del tipo F-16.

Jeff Smith es un físico nuclear y ex inspector de la AIEA.




h ttp://rusila.su/2015/05/27/saudovskaya-araviya-primenila-takticheskoe-yadernoe-oruzhie-protiv-jemena/

*Arabia Saudita ha usado armas nucleares tácticas contra Yemen*




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)

La red en el alboroto en torno a lo árabe blogosfera saudíes todavía utilizan las armas nucleares tácticas (en concreto la bomba de neutrones) contra huthis en Yemen. 

Por desgracia, el video es la confirmación de muy mala calidad. Pero en uno de los videos que era capaz de reducir el tiempo, donde se puede ver algo similar a "hongo".

El disco, por supuesto, pero se puede ver. La bomba de neutrones es la versión más débil de un poder que poseen armas nucleares no exceda unos pocos kilotones. 

Se sabe que este tipo de armas en el Oriente Medio, Israel tiene. Al mismo tiempo se sabe que las mismas armas están en bases de Estados Unidos en Arabia Saudita

La blogosfera árabe comenzó a entrar en pánico. Permítanme recordarles que los blogs en el mundo árabe son personas en su mayoría bien educados, y eso es la guerra con armas nucleares que entienden.

Los medios de comunicación del mundo no dan comentarios oficiales sobre el incidente. Lo más probable, una explosión nuclear de los testigos de lo sucedido y bloggers aceptar las consecuencias de uno de los golpes infligidos por la capital yemení Saná. 

En la aplicación de las armas prohibidas por las fuerzas de la coalición durante la aplicación de los ataques aéreos en Yemen dicen grupos de derechos humanos. Human Rights Watch a principios de mayo reportado Que la coalición durante la operación utilizando bombas de racimo de fabricación estadounidense. 

"Bombardeo Cluster se han aplicado en los territorios cercanos a las aldeas. Sin embargo, los residentes locales han estado expuestos al peligro. Esta arma no se debe utilizar bajo ninguna circunstancia ", - dijo Steve Goose (Steve Goose), ocupando el cargo de Director de armas en el Human Rights Watch.

Las bombas de racimo son un peligro a largo plazo para la población. Contienen cientos de cargos, que estallan por separado, que se distribuyen en un área extensa, su minería. El uso de las municiones de racimo prohibidas por el tratado de 2008, que fue firmado por 116 países. Sin embargo, ni el líder de la coalición de Arabia Saudita, ni los EE.UU. ni el Yemen no se encuentran entre los países



_No he encontrado ningún enlace en castellano._


----------



## delhierro (27 May 2015)

paranoia dijo:


> Es usted el que baja el nivel del tema negando lo evidente. Hay antecedentes en Irak del uso de mini nukes por parte de los GUSANOS.
> Todos conocemos la impunidad de Israel y aliados para hacer lo que les viene en gana donde les viene en gana, asi que un poco de seriedad por su parte, que por aquí no nos hemos caido de un guindo. Sean nukes o no es aberrante y por desgracia la comunidad internacional no va a ir nunca a ivestigarlo. Por lo tanto medite antes de llamar a la cordura.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 18:02 ----------
> ...



Joder, que los contadores geiger valen 100 pavos , y tienen el tamaño de un polimetro.

Porque siempre hay que buscar lo imposible y perder de vista lo real. Esta bien tenerlo en cuenta. Pero en este caso es algo FISICO, se podria medir.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2015)

Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 1 h Hace 1 hora

Breaking: #Saudi massacre in Bakkeel Almeer N Hajah W #Saada NW #Yemen 39 killed 25 injured all civilians.
*
Breaking: Masacre #Saudi en Bakkeel Almeer N Hajah W #Saada NW #Yemen 39 mató a 25 heridos todos los civiles.

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 20:29 ----------

 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti  · 3 h Hace 3 horas

40 were killed over 100s injured in #Saudi strike targeting special security force HQ Central #Sanaa #Yemen Including civilians
*
40 fueron asesinados más de 100s heridos en huelga #Saudi dirigidos especial HQ fuerza de seguridad central #Sanaa #yemen civiles Incluyendo.

---------- Post added 27-may-2015 at 20:33 ----------



 Hussain Albukhaiti @HussainBukhaiti · 21 h Hace 21 horas

Aljazeera reportin #Saudicrimes in#Taiz as an attack on #Houthi &FM Pr Saleh #Yemen
*
*Aljazeera* denunciar los delitos #Saudi en # Taiz como un ataque a #Houthi y FM Pr Saleh #Yemen

More pic
https://twitter.com/hussainbukhaiti/status/603301625713725441 …


----------



## jerjes (27 May 2015)

El F-16 no lo tiene nadie en Oriente Medio solo Israel, y dos F-16 fueron abatidos por la Fuerza aerea del Yemen.Informó el portal independiente estadounidense Veteranstoday.Esta fuente añade q quiza estos aviones israelies derribados fueran los mismos q atacaron con armas nucleares tácticas una base aerea en el Yemen y tambien lanzaron una bomba de neutrones.

Por lo tanto el sitio digital veteranstoday afirma q la agresion contra el Yemen es ahora evidentemente una guerra protagonizada por Israel. Eso no es nada nuevo desde el principio no tenia pinta de ser un picnic.

Las mismas fuentes afirman q el 21 de abrikl los aviones de guerra saudies habrian utilizado armas TNW contra la poblacion civil en Saná, un bombardeo q ocasiono 46 muertos civiles y 346 heridos. Las armas TNW son armas nucleares tacticas,esto está comprobado sobre el terreno por la misma Agencia de Veteranstoday.









El regimen de Riad alegó q habia bombardeado una base de misiles Scud pero estos misiles no generan al explotar nada mas q humo amarillo y marron, anuncia la fuente. Segun la Agencia yemeni Yemen Post niegan rotundamente q los aviones de combate del regimen no bombardearon esa base,segun informacion obtenida por sus corresponsales en el terreno.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2015)

Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 5 min hace 5 minutos

DEADLY DAY in #Yemen ...103 killed, 272 injured by Saudi strikes, mostly civilians. Families mourn their dead #اليمن 
*
DÍA MORTAL en #Yemen ... 103 asesinados, 272 heridos por ataques saudíes, la mayoría civiles. Las familias lloran a sus muertos #


----------



## ajmens (27 May 2015)

jerjes dijo:


> El F-16 no lo tiene nadie en Oriente Medio solo Israel, y dos F-16 fueron abatidos por la Fuerza aerea del Yemen.Informó el portal independiente estadounidense Veteranstoday.Esta fuente añade q quiza estos aviones israelies derribados fueran los mismos q atacaron con armas nucleares tácticas una base aerea en el Yemen y tambien lanzaron una bomba de neutrones.
> 
> Por lo tanto el sitio digital veteranstoday afirma q la agresion contra el Yemen es ahora evidentemente una guerra protagonizada por Israel. Eso no es nada nuevo desde el principio no tenia pinta de ser un picnic.
> 
> ...



Marruecos si tiene F-16, no?, ademas apoyaba la coalición.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2015)

Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews · 6 h Hace 6 horas

PHOTOS INSIDE SAUDI: Houthis say they launched 17 rocket attacks in #Saudi province of Najran today. #Yemen #اليمن 
*
FOTOS DENTRO ARABIA: huzíes dicen que lanzaron 17 ataques con cohetes en #Saudi provincia de Najran hoy. #Yemen #


----------



## jerjes (27 May 2015)

ajmens dijo:


> Marruecos si tiene F-16, no?, ademas apoyaba la coalición.





Si Marruecos es uno mas de la coalicion pero me refiero a Oriente Medio ningun pais de Oriente Medio tiene F-16,uno ha sido abatido por los yemenies de Marruecos. Tampoco tiene armas nucleares ni ninguno de Oriente Medio las tiene salvo Israel. Arabia Saudi está intentando obtenerlas de Paquistan.Creo q la cosa ya esta clara.


----------



## Ruso (27 May 2015)

Los aviones se los han dado los israelís, para mi esta claro, además un piloto israelí experto no es tan fácil de derribar, 2 menos todavía, pero si los cenutrios follacabras saudís que entran por enchufe en sus fuerzas aéreas y apenas conocen ese modelo de avión.

Me parece que la jet set saudí acaba de perder 2 de los suyos.


----------



## guanac (28 May 2015)

El segundo avión derribado puede ser este, un F-15C


----------



## cobasy (28 May 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> No se pongan nerviosillos los de la OTAN, por la metedura de pata del nuke grabado. Lo peor está aún por venir....como en Irak hay cosas que no se podrán evitar.
> Toxic legacy of US assault on Fallujah 'worse than Hiroshima' - Middle East - World - The Independent
> ...
> Dentro de 9 meses, los primeros bebés empezaran a nacer con las marcas inconfundibles.
> 8:



Ya no funciona el link


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 May 2015)

link?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (28 May 2015)

cobasy dijo:


> Ya no funciona el link



En la red Vodafone sin problema, lo he comprobado ahora mismo.
8:
Lo cual no quita que esté roto en otras redes, como Movistar.

Si persiste tu problema indícame el proveedor y zona geográfica. Pasaré la información al webmaster del diario (está muy interesado en saber quien filtra los datos).


----------



## Nico (28 May 2015)

Acabo de probarlo (Chrome - Notebook - Win 7) y funciona correctamente.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2015)

Nico dijo:


> Acabo de probarlo (Chrome - Notebook - Win 7) y funciona correctamente.




Funciona (FireFox - conexión VPN - w7)


----------



## ELotro (28 May 2015)

Hola.

Sigo el hilo y por ahora yo solo he visto pruebas de un F-16 marroquí derribado o estrellado en Yemen. Este concretamente:







Por favor, si alguien conoce alguna otra prueba de un derribo o destrucción de algún otro aparato en Yemen que lo postee. Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mabuse (28 May 2015)

Una solución bastante sencilla y eficaz a la hora de saltarse las restricciones de acceso a determinados dominios es cambiar el proveedor de DNS.

Free and Public DNS Server List (Updated May 2015)
Net Neutrality Monitor
https://opennet.net/research/profiles
Herdict : Browse Lists
Por razones que me parecen obvias sugiero no añadir google a la lista de proveedores.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2015)

AssetSource @AssetSourceApp  · 10 h Hace 10 horas

2 #Saudi border guards killed in latest Houthi rocket attack, this time near the town of Zahran. #Yemen 
*
2 guardias fronterizos #Saudi muertos en último ataque de cohetes Houthi, esta vez cerca de la ciudad de Zahran. #Yemen


----------



## Alan moore (28 May 2015)

Ruso dijo:


> Parece confirmado, el ataque nuclear y 2 F-16 derribados en Yemen, el ejército saudí no dispone de esos aparatos, en la zona solo Israel dispone de estos aviones.
> 
> Israeli F16’s Falling from the Skies over Yemen | Veterans Today
> 
> <iframe width="795" height="470" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/SxSad5CZQYQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



¿ No pueden haber sido comehamburguesas?


----------



## BecariodelCni (28 May 2015)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> sigo sin saberlo.¿que son esos puntos blancos que aparecen en el video por delante de la explosión?



por si alguien duda del petardazo nuclear aqui podeis ver como se ve la radiación en un ccd https://youtu.be/uQi-gpoK0ps?t=50

nunca he visto esas distorsiones en ningun video de moab o bunker buster


----------



## Harman (28 May 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
A. Ibrahim @iTunesJ35  · 12 min Hace 12 minutos

Sources from Yemen: a dangerous Saudi spy captured by mujahideen, he stood behind the "recent incidents" in AQ Yemeni 
*
Fuentes del Yemen: un espía Arabia peligroso capturados por los muyahidines, que estaban detrás de los "incidentes" en los últimos AQ yemení

---------- Post added 28-may-2015 at 20:58 ----------

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
A. Ibrahim @iTunesJ35  · 10 min Hace 10 minutos

His name: Musa'ad al-Khuwaiter
His kunya: Hussam al-Khaldi
Country: al-Qassim, KSA.
*
Su nombre: Musa'ad al-Khuwaiter
Su kunya: Hussam al-Khaldi
País: al-Qassim, KSA.

updates on trending hashtag:
#جواسيس_القاعدة_في_اليمن


----------



## jerjes (28 May 2015)

Según Nasralá lider de Hezbolla la guerra en el Yemen es para la retauracion del control de Arabia Saudita sobre el pais. Nasralá ha negado cualquier implicacion en la rebelion de los huties q alegó q "los pueblos arabes se sienten atraidos por Iran y el eje de la resistencia a Israel a causa de la decepcion por Arabia Saudi, q no ha hecho nada en estos 30 años por la liberacion de Palestina, ni ha llevado a cabo ninguna accion para rescatar los miles de habitantes de Gaza de los ataques israelitas, sin embargo en el caso del Yemen Arabia Saudita formo rapidamente una coalicion arabe q comenzó el bombardeo.

La semana pasada resultó evidente q Oriente Medio tendrá q hacer frente " a una guerra a gran escala,considera el periodista Ivan Yakovina. En un articulo publicado en el portal "Novaya Vremic", el periodista afirmo q Arabia Saudita se prepara para invadir Yemen un pais q se cayo a pedazos con un norte en manos de los chiitas y un sur q pronto estará en manos de al Qaeda.

A su juicio Yemen es el pais mas pobre y poblado de la Peninsula Arabiga donde la falta de recursos "hace q diferentes agrupaciones tribales y religiosas pasen el tiempo aniquilandose."

Lo q mas preocupa de esta situacion son los sauditas " corren el riesgo de encontrarse con un califato sirio-iraqui en el norte y su clon yemeni en el sur y en el punto de mira de ambos.

Hay q tener en cuenta q dentro de Arabia Saudi hay un gran descontento q sueña con el derrocamiento de la casa Saud sumida en la corrupcion y el lujo. Arabia Saudita ha pedido una intervencion rapida de la ONU para q expulsen a los huties de Saná y restaurar al corrupto Hadi. Riad ha amenazado con resolver el problema dentro del Consejo de Coperacion del Golfo.

Según Yakovina " en esta situacion lo q mas llama la atencion es el hecho de q los sauditas no vayan a luchar contra al Qaeda (no es de extrañar las buenas relaciones de estos terrorista q estan siendo apoyados por Arabia Saudi,Israel y EE.UU en la lucha contra Siria) q es la q invade el territorio siono q lo haga solo contra los huties."

Lo q si es cierto q Arabia Saudi va a iniciar una larga guerra explica el periodista.

40 personas han muerto y un centener de heridos en el sexto bombardeo de la coalicion liderada por los saudies, contra un cuartel controlado por los huties en el centro de la capital yemeni Saná.

El cuartel está situado en la zona de Al-Sabain cerca del barrio residencial de Heda donde se encuentran numerosas embajadas y sedes de empresas extranjeras.La coalicion tambien atacó desde buques de guerra el puerto militar y el cuartel de la Brigada de las Fuerzas Costeras en la ciudad de Al Hodeida situada en las costas del mar Rojo.

Este bombardeo destruyo un buque militar yemeni y otro resultó dañado se desconoce el numero de bajas. Varios proyectiles impactaron en la Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad de Al Hodeida casando la muerte de 4 personas.

Por otro lado l TV de al Masira de los huties informo de bombardeos en la zona septentrional de Baqil al Mir fronteriza con Arabia Saudita, causando 30 muertos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 May 2015)

BecariodelCni dijo:


> por si alguien duda del petardazo nuclear aqui podeis ver como se ve la radiación en un ccd https://youtu.be/uQi-gpoK0ps?t=50
> 
> nunca he visto esas distorsiones en ningun video de moab o bunker buster



¡Madre de Dios! estos tíos han usado armas nucleares.


----------



## jerjes (28 May 2015)

Los continuos enfrentamientos solo han sido interrumpidos durante 5 dias a mediados de mayo por una tregua humanitaria q apenas fue cumplida e impio sistematicamente la entrada de ayuda humanitaria al pais, el mas pobre de la peninsula Arabiga.

Rusia considera convocar urgentemente a una conferencia internacional sobre Yemen en Ginebra, según declaró el vice ministro de exteriores Gatilov. Rusia está en contra de una operacion militar en Yemen porque podria agravar la crisis en el pais.









Se sigue preguntando si est´Israel bombardeando en Yemen con bombas de neutrones, eso es lo q dice al menos Gordon Duff experto estadounidense y antiguo miembro de la Armada de EE.UU asegura en la revista "Veterans Today" q el 11 de mayo la aviacion saudi bombardeo a las posiciones yemenis en el monte Naqam cerca de Sanáa con una bomba de neutrones.

Antiguo combatiente en Vietnam y diplomatico, Duff dirige hoy el mayor servicio privado mundial de informacion q entre su personal cuenta con expertos especializados en armamento nuclear.Es editor de la revista Veterans Today cuyo adjunto es Jeff Smith, un fisico nuclear q formó parte de la Agencia INternacional de Energia Atómica.

Duff analizó el video de aquel bombardeo q grabó el ataque con una camara especial.Aseguró q la bomba era de neutrones y el caza q la arrojo era un F-16.

Duff dice q Arabia Saudita carece de ese tipo de aviones y por eso apunta a Israel.La deflagracion fué impresionante y destruyó un barrio completo de la capital yemenita.

Los expertos aseguran q el color de la enorme columna de humo denota q no se utilizó explosivo convencional.Tras la explosion la camara de video se puso a parpadear detectando los neutrones con flashes de pixeles en blanco.Las imagenes muestran q la columna de humo tiene forma de hongo a la manera de las bombas arrojadas en Hiroshima y Nagasaki.

Fuente: htp// Veterans Today | Military Veterans and Foreign Affairs Journal – VA – Veterans Administration /2015/04/20/did-saudi-arabia-noke-yemen


----------



## Nico (28 May 2015)

Los satélites militares (que al menos USA y Rusia tienen) detectan las "trazas" de una explosión atómica.

Suponiendo que USA no fuera a decir nada (puede ser) no explica por qué los soviéticos no hubieran hecho la denuncia... salvo que ya no tengan ni satélites o, los que tengan, sean tan pocos que no pase al menos una vez al día por esa región.

Lo más seguro es que sean polvorines o depósitos de combustible. Los "chispazos" que algunos quieren ver como "pixeles impactados por neutrones" no son otra cosa que balas explotando en las alturas (la explosión las proyecta al aire y el calor las hace explotar).


----------



## A.B.C. (29 May 2015)

*Comento a Ciudadano Pepe, al que agradezco su intervención

Por favor, el nivel del tema está bajando alarmantemente, intentemos entre todos recuperarlo.

Buena idea. Es un tema importante, pero al parecer no interesa publicitarlo y no es facil encontrar muchos más datos. Todos (creo) agradeceríamos que aportases tu colaboración.

NADIE, repito NADIE, ha utilizado armamento nuclear en Yemen.

Para mi (y algunos más, en número creciente), tienes razón; pero no por lo que dices, sino porque nadie las posee, aúnque amenace con su posesión. Reactores si´. Bombas, tras las alemanas, no.

Y encima enlaces hablando de Israel dando armas nucleares a Arabia Saudí, la teocracia wahabista...

Armas nucleares, no; pero otros tipos de ayuda, se dan como aliados.

Un poquito de sentido común, por favor. 

Éso mismo, me atrevo, con respeto a decirtelo*


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 May 2015)

Buena idea. A todo el que siga hablando de nukes tácticas en Yemen, lo bloquearé. Para magufadas ya está Conspiraciones.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (29 May 2015)

Tiene que ser un depósito de munición alcanzado por una bomba o misil convencional.

No tiene sentido militar utilizar una mini nuke de neutrones contra un objetivo aislado, en un terreno que no se ocupa a continuación.

Menos sentido tiene que Israel se implique a este nivel ahora, ya tendrán tiempo de sacar el arsenal.


----------



## A.B.C. (29 May 2015)

*Arabia Saudita declara la alerta máxima en la frontera con Yemen 

Arabia Saudita ha anunciado la introducción del mayor grado de preparación de sus tropas para el combate en la frontera con Yemen, informa Sky News Arabia. 
Según la cadena, Riad "ha elevado al máximo el grado de disposición de las tropas ubicadas en las regiones fronterizas con Yemen".*Arabia Saudita ha decidido tomar esta medida debido a "un fuerte agravamiento de la situación en la región fronteriza y ataques frecuentes por parte del reino de Yemen".
Desde el 26 de marzo, la coalición árabe liderada por Arabia Saudita está llevando a cabo bombardeos*de las posiciones del movimiento chiíta Ansar Allah, que tomaron el control de una parte de Yemen.
En ese periodo, en la frontera entre los dos países hubo varios bombardeos de asentamientos a ambos lados de la frontera, que produjeron varias muertes. Hasta ahora, sin embargo, las partes no han entrado en enfrentamientos armados directos en la región fronteriza.

Soldados saudíes huyen en masa de sus bases para no combatir en Yemen 

Miles de efectivos del Ejército saudí huyen de las bases ubicadas cerca de la frontera con Yemen para no participar en la operación terrestre en este país. 
Casi 4.000 soldados saudíes han desertado de sus bases fronterizas en previsión de la orden de su gobierno de proceder con la invasión militar terrestre en Yemen, informaron este domingo fuentes diplomáticas locales.
"Los datos de inteligencia recogidos por las agencias de inteligencia occidentales demuestran que las fuerzas militares saudíes han huido de sus bases militares, centros y puestos de control fronterizos con Yemen por grupos", según el portal informativo iraquí en idioma árabe Nahrain Net citado por Global Research.
Los expertos europeos estiman que el Ejército saudí carece de la moral necesaria para lanzar una invasión terrestre a Yemen, lo cual sería equivalente a un suicidio para Arabia Saudita. *


----------



## Denyuri (29 May 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Tiene que ser un depósito de munición alcanzado por una bomba o misil convencional.
> 
> No tiene sentido militar utilizar una mini nuke de neutrones contra un objetivo aislado, en un terreno que no se ocupa a continuación.
> 
> Menos sentido tiene que Israel se implique a este nivel ahora, ya tendrán tiempo de sacar el arsenal.



Ehm, no sé en qué tipo de manual de estrategia te has leído lo de tirar mini nukes de neutrones para luego ocupar el terreno O_O No, si tiras algo así es para que se joda el que le toque vivir allí, no para irte tú allí a vivir con la suegra, no jodas. No, tiras bombas de racimo o fósforo blanco sobre la población civil, lo niegas, y en 8 meses estarán naciendo fetos con malformaciones, como está ocurriendo en Irak. Tampoco creo que sea algo tan "magufo" viendo lo que hemos visto en los últimos años en Siria, Irak...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (29 May 2015)

Denyuri dijo:


> Ehm, no sé en qué tipo de manual de estrategia te has leído lo de tirar mini nukes de neutrones para luego ocupar el terreno O_O No, si tiras algo así es para que se joda el que le toque vivir allí, no para irte tú allí a vivir con la suegra, no jodas. No, tiras bombas de racimo o fósforo blanco sobre la población civil, lo niegas, y en 8 meses estarán naciendo fetos con malformaciones, como está ocurriendo en Irak. Tampoco creo que sea algo tan "magufo" viendo lo que hemos visto en los últimos años en Siria, Irak...



El grupo este de la OTAN que pulula por aquí siempre intenta desviar la atención del asunto, como en Irak o Serbia.

Esos casos de tiroides italianos....son muy chivatos.
::


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 May 2015)

Realmente en Yemen es donde se está cociendo lo realmente importante, solo por los medios dedicados a esta guerra, los Saud pueden no durar hasta fin de año o un poco más.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (29 May 2015)

Arabia Saudí vuelve a sufrir un ataque con coche bomba en una mezquita....
Saudi Arabia: Suicide bomber attack on Shi'ite mosque in Dammam [VIDEO]
8:


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (29 May 2015)

Denyuri dijo:


> Ehm, no sé en qué tipo de manual de estrategia te has leído lo de tirar mini nukes de neutrones para luego ocupar el terreno O_O No, si tiras algo así es para que se joda el que le toque vivir allí, no para irte tú allí a vivir con la suegra, no jodas. No, tiras bombas de racimo o fósforo blanco sobre la población civil, lo niegas, y en 8 meses estarán naciendo fetos con malformaciones, como está ocurriendo en Irak. Tampoco creo que sea algo tan "magufo" viendo lo que hemos visto en los últimos años en Siria, Irak...



Se llaman armas nucleares tácticas por algo, su sentido es matar concentraciones de tropas que impiden el avance o te amenazan
Para matar civiles poco a poco no las necesitan hay alternativas más baratas y menos cantosas e ilegales.

Yo de magufadas no he dicho nada ;-)


----------



## Methos (29 May 2015)

Hay que tener en cuenta que hay dos tipos de bombas nucleares: Las tácticas y las "intimidatorias". Las tácticas son simplemente bombas mucho mas potentes que las normales pero sin la fuerza necesaria para arrasar una ciudad. Su objetivo es simplemente acabar con una concentración importante de armamento pesado, con un bunker extremadamente bien defendido, con un acorazado o portaaviones... Como todas las armas nucleares deja algo de radiación, pero es una forma absurda de producir un genocidio: Demasiado lento y no muy letal, aunque el daño se produce durante un largo tiempo.

Por otra parte tenemos las intimidatorias, que mientras mas grandes y mas destructivas sean mejor. Su objetivo no es realmente usarlas, si no que el enemigo las tema. En caso de usarlas pueden literalmente barrer una ciudad entera del tamaño de nueva york (al menos las rusas que son las mas potentes) pero ya digo que su principal función no es usarlas, si no el miedo que producen a que puedan usarlas.

Se ha hablado de que Arabia a usado una nuke tactica, pero eso carece de sentido. Primero porque de tener nukes no dispone de muchas, y es absurdo malgastarla contra una zona de escaso nivel estratégico. Para hacer daño a los civiles hay formas mas directas, mas legales, mas eficientes y hasta más mortíferas así que el "odio a los houthies" también queda descartado. Y por último, si realmente hubieran lanzado una nuke los del observatorio internacional se habrían dado cuenta. Ese tipo de explosiones dejan un rastro de vibraciones parecido a un terremoto, y podrían descubrir rápidamente si se hubieran usado, por eso sabemos que los norcoreanos la tienen.

En definitiva, en Yemen no se ha utilizado una nuke. Es posible que haya sido una termobárica pero lo más probable es que hayan alcanzado algún depósito de municiones o combustible, produciend esa gran explosión.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 May 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Arabia Saudí vuelve a sufrir un ataque con coche bomba en una mezquita....
> Saudi Arabia: Suicide bomber attack on Shi'ite mosque in Dammam [VIDEO]
> 8:



El ISIS va descaramente a por el reino de los Saud. Sabe que provocando a los chiitas está rompiendo la cadena por su eslabón más débil.


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El ISIS va descaramente a por el reino de los Saud. Sabe que provocando a los chiitas está rompiendo la cadena por su eslabón más débil.



Sería morder la mano que les da de comer.


----------



## SARC_borrado (30 May 2015)

Une bombe Ã* neutrons larguÃ©e au YÃ©men - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 12:28 ----------

Neutron Bombing of Yemen May 2015 Confirmed - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 12:31 ----------

El Mundo â˜… Â¿Que mierda tiraron los Sauditas sobre Yemen ? 25.05.2015 - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 12:41 ----------

Multiple Blasts Hit Yemen Capital City - YouTube


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (30 May 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> Soldados saudíes huyen en masa de sus bases para no combatir en Yemen
> 
> Miles de efectivos del Ejército saudí huyen de las bases ubicadas cerca de la frontera con Yemen para no participar en la operación terrestre en este país.
> Casi 4.000 soldados saudíes han desertado de sus bases fronterizas en previsión de la orden de su gobierno de proceder con la invasión militar terrestre en Yemen, informaron este domingo fuentes diplomáticas locales.
> ...



Decíamos ayer:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tre-de-yemen-arabia-saudi-4.html#post14070700



yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Con los árabes no va a funcionar, van a huir todos como pasó en Iraq y tendrán que tirar de mercenarios. Pero tampoco hay suficientes mercenarios en el mundo para ganar una guerra solo con ellos, los que están entrenados con métodos modernos son muy pocos y a estas alturas comprar a 10 millones de paquistaníes pobres para darles un fusil y tirar p'alante podría dar muchos más problemas que ventajas.
> 
> -El apoyo al gobierno es bajísimo, son judíos que usurparon Arabia
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2015)

No le encuentro sentido a lo de tirar un arma nuclear en Yemen, y menos en el sitio donde se tiró. Son juguetes muy caros como para andar tirándolos como si fueran petardos. La única explicación, demasiado tremebunda para mi gusto, sería que son ensayos para algo más gordo.
Otrosí, a estos animales les da igual la vida de la gente, tanto amigos como enemigos, son unos putos tarados que bien podrían haber tirado la bomba sólo para divertirse, como ha quedado patente a lo largo de los últimos veinte años.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 May 2015)

Hola gente

Solo quería recordar que ley hace poco que el primer obgetivo de la bomba atómica naci no era Londres o Nueva York, era los pantanos bielorrusos.

La guerrilla rusa había provocado una desesperación tal en OKW que estaban dispuestos a usar estos dispositivos en el lugar como máxima prioridad.

Cuando una guerrilla se decide que los gastos son el último problema para acabar con ellos es que están ganando.

Saludos


----------



## ELotro (30 May 2015)

SARC dijo:


> Une bombe Ã* neutrons larguÃ©e au YÃ©men - YouTube





Hola.

Este video es una prueba de que NO se trata de un arma nuclear de ningún tipo.

Cualquier detonación nuclear, por pequeña que esta sea, genera un destello luminoso que incluso ciega quemando las retinas al que lo mira fijamente.

Depende los kilotones o la potencia del arma estaremos hablando de más o menos duración y potencia de ese flash luminoso, pero siempre, y por poca potencia que tenga la bomba, será peor que mirar directamente al sol en un radio de 50 Km. 

Si hablamos de una bomba nuclear táctica, estamos hablando de un arma de entre 10 y 50 Kilotones, (Las estratégicas no suelen tener menos de 300)

10 Kilotones es la bomba que se detonó en Hirosima, por ponernos en perspectiva. Eso és lo que hoy se llaman nucleares tácticas.

Aquí el lanzamiento de una nuclear táctica lanzada con artillería de 280mm:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/goMNAxFqGbk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

A partir del minuto 0:38 podemos ver que en el momento de la explosión que no hay más que luz cegadora que eclipsa al mismo sol en toda la zona. Es un artefacto de 15 kilotones.

Pero vamonos al artefacto nuclear más pequeño conocido; el Davy Crockett:







Este arma, portátil incluso por infantería tiene entre 0.01 y 0.02 kilotones, algo risible en una bomba nuclear.

Como vemos en el video, incluso a decenas de kilómetros el destello ciega durante unas centésimas la imagen, (Min 3:40)algo que nunca ocurre en todos los videos que hemos visto hasta ahora de Yemen:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/eiM-RzPHyGs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Un saludo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 May 2015)

Esto va a acabar como las cajas negras del avión de la malasian, que están haciendo compañía a los marcianos de Roswel y no las vamos a oír nunca (a estas alturas alguien las usará para guardar musica).

Independientemente de la naturaleza de la bomba en cuestión, algo muy poco ortodoxo a ocurrido en Yemen y tiene pinta de ser poco amigo de la vida humana a muy largo plazo.

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 15:00 ----------




ELotro dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Este video es una prueba de que NO se trata de un arma nuclear de ningún tipo.
> 
> ...



Ha puesto usted detonaciones de cuando Franco ascendió a Cabo Furriel, espere que pongo detonaciones subterráneas más molonas.

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 15:08 ----------

Con su permiso:

¿Donde está el destello aquí?

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/k0H0VifGWDY?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Si en cuentro algo lo pondré.

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 15:11 ----------

Se parecen mucho a lo visto en el vídeo Yemení.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/uO8NvXhVO_s?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 15:14 ----------

¿Alguien sabe lo que significa el Proyecto SEDAN?

Sedan (prueba nuclear) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

CrÃ¡ter Sedan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A ver que sale de esta.

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 15:20 ----------

¡LA MADRE QUE PARIÓ AL SEDAN ESE!

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/T1o38Yo5OhY?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> 

Completito el bricomanía atómico este, fijaros en los índices de radiación y que estamos hablando de los 60-70 ahora tiene que funcionar como un reloj suizo y sin tanto plutonio.


----------



## SARC_borrado (30 May 2015)

La frontera saudita a tope de vehículos blindados, salivo solo de pensar si los yemeníes consiguieran misiles antitanque (Irán por favor...)

Yemen War 2015 - Heavy Fighting Between Houthi Rebels And Saudi Arabian Army On The Saudi Border - YouTube


----------



## Wein (30 May 2015)

Methos dijo:


> Ese tipo de explosiones dejan un rastro de vibraciones parecido a un terremoto, y podrían descubrir rápidamente si se hubieran usado, por eso sabemos que los norcoreanos la tienen.
> 
> En definitiva, en Yemen no se ha utilizado una nuke. Es posible que haya sido una termobárica pero lo más probable es que hayan alcanzado algún depósito de municiones o combustible, produciend esa gran explosión.



Un terremoto lo provoca cualquier explosión con explosivo convencional lo suficientemente potente.

Si los coreanos tuvieses un arma nuclear la hubieran hecho explotar a cielo abierto y dejando claro donde van a tirarla para que los satélites espia comprueben que no es se ha utilizado explosivo convencional. Hacer explotar unas miles de toneladas de TNT en una mina lo hace hasta Andorra.

Igual que si las tuviese Israel también las habría utilizado ya contra Irán.


----------



## A.B.C. (30 May 2015)

*
Reconozco que no es facil encontrar noticias respecto a la situación actual de Yemen. Al menos, no lo es para mí. Parece que a algún poder superpoderoso y multinacional no le interese que salgan a la luz, como salían hace unas semanas. ¿Qué ha pasado, por fin, con el barco de ayuda humanitaria? ¿Por qué el traslado de mercenarios de ISIS, retirándolos de importante frente sirio-iraqui? Según creo, o bien que son menos útiles en éste último y están siendo vencidos; o bien es que el Yemen ha cobrado mucha más importancia de la que nos difunden.
Por todo ésto, comprendo que proliferen los comentarios de pirotecnia aplicada que nos distraigan de la temática principal (creo) del hilo. Pero, agradezco la instrucción sobre la pirotecnia con la que me ilustrais. A falta de pan, buenas son tortas.
También agradezco al forero "Yo" que se erija en mi corrector, al destacarme mi mal manejo de los acentos, pero sin aportar las oportunas correcciones... Tal vez, es que no tiene ideas mejores que aportar (porque las breves que aporta, en otro hilo, son propias de una franca desviación, a mi parecer, al típico "estilo sionista"; o que las que aporto yo, le "desagradan" mucho, por alguna razón, y está en su pleno derecho de defender su "verdad" al ver que se les está desmoronando).
Tranquilo "Yo" que seguiré intentando no olvidar la buena ortografía, de permitírmelo mi ir cumpliendo años; y de nuevo: ¡Gracias!
Un cordial saludo a todos, críticos y no-críticos de lo que yo aporte, interesados o desinteresados, despiertos o aún dormidos.*

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 21:18 ----------




Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Solo quería recordar que ley hace poco que el primer obgetivo de la bomba atómica naci no era Londres o Nueva York, era los pantanos bielorrusos.
> 
> ...



*
Nunca leí sobre éso. Las guerrillas, fijan muchas tropas enemigas, pero que yo sepa, jamás ganaron una guerra, hasta que no han intervenido fuerzas regulares. Por ejemplo, los huties son un grave cancer para Arabia Saudita, pero sí interviene Irán (o los chiies, en bloque) franca y abiertamente, contra Arabia Saudita y, muy posiblemente, Israel (incluso, comenzando por Israel), entonces si que será muy seria la cosa.*


----------



## Hereje1972 (30 May 2015)

Es curioso ver Twiters hasta el artzago en la Guerra de Ucrania y Siria pero aqui nada de nada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 May 2015)

Hereje1972 dijo:


> Es curioso ver Twiters hasta el artzago en la Guerra de Ucrania y Siria pero aqui nada de nada.



Y sin embargo es donde se cuecen las habas más gordas, igual hasta que no provoque una reacción en cadena no le interesa a nadie.

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 22:42 ----------




A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Reconozco que no es facil encontrar noticias respecto a la situación actual de Yemen. Al menos, no lo es para mí. Parece que a algún poder superpoderoso y multinacional no le interese que salgan a la luz, como salían hace unas semanas. ¿Qué ha pasado, por fin, con el barco de ayuda humanitaria? ¿Por qué el traslado de mercenarios de ISIS, retirándolos de importante frente sirio-iraqui? Según creo, o bien que son menos útiles en éste último y están siendo vencidos; o bien es que el Yemen ha cobrado mucha más importancia de la que nos difunden.
> Por todo ésto, comprendo que proliferen los comentarios de pirotecnia aplicada que nos distraigan de la temática principal (creo) del hilo. Pero, agradezco la instrucción sobre la pirotecnia con la que me ilustrais. A falta de pan, buenas son tortas.
> También agradezco al forero "Yo" que se erija en mi corrector, al destacarme mi mal manejo de los acentos, pero sin aportar las oportunas correcciones... Tal vez, es que no tiene ideas mejores que aportar (porque las breves que aporta, en otro hilo, son propias de una franca desviación, a mi parecer, al típico "estilo sionista"; o que las que aporto yo, le "desagradan" mucho, por alguna razón, y está en su pleno derecho de defender su "verdad" al ver que se les está desmoronando).
> ...



Estimado ABC

Tiene razón el asunto es que para derrotar a una guerrilla, como bien dice, hace falta un ejercito al otro lado.

Teniendo en cuenta que con los medios que dispone los saudíes, NO CONSIGUEN HACERLO VALER, tengo dudas que el ejercito saudí a pesar de llevar uniforme tengo mis dudas de su marcialidad y operatividad.

No solo les toman la iniciativa es que además les montan infraestructuras pesadas como misiles antiaéreos con toda la logística que eso lleva.

Seguro que disponen de apoyos extranjeros, (los sam no son gratis para empezar) pero igual los padrinos no les hace falta entrar ya que los saudíes ya demuestran falta de competencia.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (31 May 2015)

El gobierno iraní tendrá una web, quizá allí digan algo sobre el barco desaparecido.

Solo espero que no lo hayan hundido y estén negociando antes de que los iraníes respondan.


----------



## Methos (31 May 2015)

Con cuentagotas, pero poco a poco siguen llegando noticias: Aparentemente han camputado una nueva ciudad:
Yemeni rebels take control of southern city | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

He estado buscando y no hay forma de dar con dicha ciudad. Lo mas que he encontrado es este link: Map: Shabwah Tribes | Critical Threats, que la sitúa en algun punto a menos de 100 km de Ataq, y este vídeo de la supuesta ciudad: ‫Ø§Ù„ØµØ¹ÙŠØ¯ ( Ø§Ù„Ø¹ÙˆØ§Ù„Ù‚ Ø§Ù„Ø¹Ù„ÙŠØ§ )‬&lrm; - YouTube


Busscando por el supuesto nombre de la ciudad en árabe: ( الصعيد ) he encontrado una decena de lugares, todos al sur de ataq.Tengo la sensación de que más que una ciudad es una amplia región donde vive una tribu (En el mapa que pongo al final la parte que controla la tribu de los Amri) pero no he podido confirmarlo de ninguna marena


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (31 May 2015)

Estos ejércitos tienen una moral rarita:
Saudi Forces Running for Their Lives in Jizan
Farsnews
8:
Supongo que ya no quedan mercenarios aguerridos que comprar. En este caso es mejor correr.
::


----------



## BecariodelCni (31 May 2015)

Wein dijo:


> Igual que si las tuviese Israel también las habría utilizado ya contra Irán.



Iran hace tiempo que las tiene, solo pueden usarlas contra paises que no lo tengan

Pravda lo da por oficial, pueden pasar a recoger su owned

Nuclear strike hits Yemen. Video - English pravda.ru
Saudis have begun to wipe Yemen off the map. Tactical strikes have hit the city.

Shocking video reveals proton bombardment from a neutron bomb.

Israel is reported to be the one to deploy such neutron bombs.

Any doubts about the nuclear attack on Yemen attributed to Israel, as evidenced in two Israeli F16s shot down and forensically identified, are now gone.

Forbidden strikes have brought about a storm of worldwide protest.

Obama has recently promised to provide every assistance including US military force to any "external threat" the rich Arab states of the Gulf may face.

Pravda.Ru
- See more at: Nuclear strike hits Yemen. Video - English pravda.ru

---------- Post added 31-may-2015 at 17:44 ----------

Saudi Ambassador to US on Yemen Intervention and Iran Nuclear Deal | SUSRIS


> [Wolf Blitzer] Because a lot of people are concerned that if you don’t like the deal, Saudi Arabia, you’ll try to get your own nuclear bomb to balance what the Iranians presumably might have down the road.
> 
> Are you in discussions – Pakistan is a friend of Saudi Arabia, Pakistan has nuclear bomb capabilities, they have nuclear weapons. Are you in discussions with Pakistan about perhaps getting a nuclear bomb from Pakistan?
> 
> ...


----------



## ELotro (31 May 2015)

Hola.

Aparte de que tiene poco o ningún sentido por parte de los atacantes lanzar un artefacto nuclear en Yemen, Todavía no he visto nada que indique que ha habido una explosión atómica en dicho país. 

El articulo de Pravda nos enlaza con EntryNews que vuelve a hacer referencia al video y las imágenes de Veterans Today que ya hemos visto en estas páginas. No hay ninguna "prueba más"

También dicen en la misma supuesta información que se han derribado 2 F-16 israelíes en Yemen y que hay pruebas. ¿Donde están esas pruebas? ¿Se las están guardando los yemeníes para ellos solos?

En los videos de la supuesta bomba nuclear yo veo lo que parece la explosión de un depósito de municiones como este:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/gzxkZMx4koY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Los Saudies conocerían la localización de esos depósitos y serian un objetivo primario en sus incursiones, seguramente.

Para los que les gustaron los fragmentos incandescentes de la explosión de Yemen, en este video también tienen todos los que gusten.

Un saludo.


----------



## Estroncio (31 May 2015)

Planteo una posibilidad probablemente poco realista, pero, ¿no será que Arabia Saudí está colapsando (militarmente) ante la ofensiva yemení? De ahí el silencio casi absoluto.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 May 2015)

Si que hay noticias, pocas pero hay:

Yemen conflict: Houthi rebel leaders said to be holding talks with US officials | World news | The Guardian
Yemen-houtis y USA conversaciones

'Several' Americans Held in Yemen: State Dept
Rehenes americanos en Yemen

Saudi Arabia will not stand idle before â€˜Iranâ€™s interferenceâ€™ | Cairo Post
Arabia Saudi no permitirá interferencias de Iran.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 May 2015)

Pero bueno, ¿tan complicado es que alguien pase el Geyger por el crater? y con esto dejo de comentar que ya me repito demasiado.

No hay más pruebas por que hay un apagón informativo que ni Orwell.


----------



## jerjes (31 May 2015)

Parece ser q a la coalicion internacional le ha tomado gusto seguir con sus bombardeos en el Yemen, pues esta pasada noche han estado bombardeando y a lo largo de la mañana han continuado bombardeando bases militares alineadas con los rebeldes huties en Saná, en poder de los insurgentes.


Los ataques se concentraron en una base aerea cercana al aeropuerto de laciudad cercana a una instalacion militar cuyas vistas dominan el palacio presidencial q ocupaba el presidente corrupto y ahora tambien traidor a su pueblo, por felicitar a la alianza como lo está machacando, algo asi como hacia nuestro Fernando VII con Napoleon cuando nos ganaba alguna batallita.

Por otro lado los rebeldes huties respondieron a los ataques disparando ayer sabado no menos de una veintena de cohetes contra la ciudad saudi de Najran en la frontera, causando la muerte de un guardia aduanero y de 7 heridos segun ha informado la TV estatal Yemeni.

Los rebeldes huties han asegurado q han hallado "un amplio arsenal de armas y municiones de fabricacion israeli. Descubrieron el arsenal tras irrumpir en la embajada saudi.Fars Agencia oficial irani, ha indicado q los huties descubrieron documentos q indican q EE.UU estaba planeando establecer una base en una isla frente a la costa suroeste del Yemen en el Mar rojo.

Es aficion lo q tienen los EE.UU con eso de las bases, precisamente John Kerry ha tenido un accidente en bicicleta, cuando iba a venir a España a tomar posesion permanente de la base española de Morón, q logicamente dejará de ser española algo asi como Gibraltar para los ingleses.La quieren para sus operaciones en Africa. La vicepresidenta ha dicho q nuestra soberania aunque se haya ido Morón queda garantizada. Entonces no hay mas q hablar quedome tranquilo.

Según Fars el gobierno saudi pidio a Israel "armas con tecnologia de ultima generacion" para abastecer a los grupos de mercenarios terroristas en Yemen y a las fuerzas leales al fugitivo Hadi.



Los informes de Fars señalaba q funcionarios yemenies admitieron q Riad utilizó armas israelies en sus ataques aereos en Yemen,todo esto afirmado por el comandante del Ejercito yemeni, Taher Rasul Zadami.Segun Fars Arabia Saudi sigue utilizando bombas de racimo h reiterado Ole Solvang investigador principal de Emergencia del HRW en un informe publicado en este domingo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (31 May 2015)

Estroncio dijo:


> Planteo una posibilidad probablemente poco realista, pero, ¿no será que Arabia Saudí está colapsando (militarmente) ante la ofensiva yemení? De ahí el silencio casi absoluto.



Puede ser...y alguno hasta se cae de la bicicleta del susto.


----------



## A.B.C. (1 Jun 2015)

*

Confirmado: Arabia Saudita usa bombas de racimo estadounidenses en Yemen 
Publicado: 31 may 2015 15:32 GMT 

La organización no gubernamental Human Rights Watch se ha cerciorado del uso por la aviación saudita de las prohibidas bombas de racimo en Yemen. Las fotos tomadas por una delegación del grupo dejan constancia de un bombardeo en la norteña gobernación yemení de Sa'ada. 
Un residente del municipio de Marran, en dicha provincia, relató a los inspectores*de HRW*que resultó herido a causa de un ataque con bombas de racimo. "Primero explota en el aire y luego lo hace varias veces en la tierra", describió.

Estas armas son incapaces de distinguir los objetivos militares y los civiles y sus submuniciones no detonadas amenazan a los civiles, especialmente a los niños, incluso mucho después de que sean*disparadas", recuerda*la organización en su comunicado*al respecto. 

En una serie de imágenes*tuiteada por una colaboradora del grupo*se aprecian varias municiones tipo ZP-39, que solo pueden ser potadas por una bomba de racimo, desparramadas por la aldea de Baqim y otras dos localidades de la misma gobernación. El comunicado agrega*que su suministro fue acordado en agosto de 2013 dentro de un contrato que estipulaba el envío a Riad de 1.300 bombas de caída libre estadounidenses CBU-105. 

Milicias retienen a varios ciudadanos de EE.UU. en Yemen 
Publicado: 31 may 2015 14:46 GMT | Última actualización: 31 may 2015 15:34 GMT 

Varios ciudadanos de Estados Unidos han sido retenidos por la milicia chiita de Yemen, informa el Departamento de Estado estadounidense, citado por la agencia AFP. 
Según detalla el periódico 'The Washingtion Post', se trata de al menos cuatro ciudadanos estadounidenses que fueron detenidos hace varios días. Supuestamente se encuentran en una cárcel de Saná.
A su vez, el servicio diplomático no especifica su número, señalando solo que su liberación es una prioridad para EE.UU.
Respecto a tres de las personas arrestadas, las autoridades de EE.UU. saben que trabajaban en el sector privado, y una más tiene tanto la ciudadanía estadounidense como yemení, mientras que su ocupación se desconoce. Ninguno de los prisioneros es empleado del Gobierno de EE.UU. 
*


----------



## Mad_Marx (1 Jun 2015)

Ya que apenas hay casi info, voy a comentaros una cosilla del curro. Los envios a el sur de arabia saudita no se estan realizando, la zona de Najad (creo que era ese area, ahora no me acuerdo de como se escribe bien) esta en "cuarentena" y ni se sacan ni se meten envios alli. Eso significa que la situacion alli no esta para nada estable. Como comparacion, tampoco podemos meter o sacar paquetes del Dombass, de media Libia, etc.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Jun 2015)

Mad_Marx dijo:


> Ya que apenas hay casi info, voy a comentaros una cosilla del curro. Los envios a el sur de arabia saudita no se estan realizando, la zona de Najad (creo que era ese area, ahora no me acuerdo de como se escribe bien) esta en "cuarentena" y ni se sacan ni se meten envios alli. Eso significa que la situacion alli no esta para nada estable. Como comparacion, tampoco podemos meter o sacar paquetes del Dombass, de media Libia, etc.



Pues la cosa debe estar jodida porque nunca fue una zona especialmente segura para la navegación.


----------



## peste bubónica (1 Jun 2015)

Estroncio dijo:


> Planteo una posibilidad probablemente poco realista, pero, ¿no será que Arabia Saudí está colapsando (militarmente) ante la ofensiva yemení? De ahí el silencio casi absoluto.



en la prensa iraní tampoco hay demasiadas noticias de Yemen.

PressTV

si Arabia Saudí estuviera colapsando estarian dando noticias sin parar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Jun 2015)

peste bubónica dijo:


> en la prensa iraní tampoco hay demasiadas noticias de Yemen.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> si Arabia Saudí estuviera colapsando estarian dando noticias sin parar.



Para absolutamente nada, después de la guerra del golfo la de Bush padre y el oso del desierto, Arabia Saudí metió un pastón en medios de comunicación eso fue en los 90.

Ahora controlan hasta los urinarios de las redacciones.

Estás cosas se llevan con mucho consenso y todo el mundo estaba tranquilo hasta que revienta.

Le recomiendo repasar como fue el derribo del Sha de Persia, que todo el mundo le lamía el trasero y se encerraban a periodistas en Europa por publicar las atrocidades que cometía con alegría.

El campeón mordió el polvo en un mes.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (1 Jun 2015)

peste bubónica dijo:


> en la prensa iraní tampoco hay demasiadas noticias de Yemen.
> 
> PressTV
> 
> si Arabia Saudí estuviera colapsando estarian dando noticias sin parar.



Algo dicen....
Farsnews
Yemeni Homemade Missiles Targeted Saudi Arabia Bases /// Video
...
Pero hay que saber dónde mirar.


----------



## A.B.C. (2 Jun 2015)

*
Rebeldes hutíes hallan armas israelíes en la Embajada saudita de Yemen 
Publicado: 1 jun 2015 09:30 GMT 

Un amplio arsenal de armas y municiones fabricadas en Israel, así como documentación sobre la construcción de una nueva base militar estadounidense en el estratégico estrecho de Mandeb, han sido descubiertos en la Embajada de Arabia Saudita en Saná, informa la agencia iraní Fars. 

Los rebeldes hutíes aseguran*haber hallado "una gran reserva de armas y municiones de fabricación israelí" en la Embajada de Arabia Saudita en la capital de Yemen. Las milicias habrían descubierto las armas tras irrumpir en la embajada y*enfrentarse a los guardias de seguridad que la custodiaban. En estos momentos siguen produciéndose duros enfrentamientos entre los hutíes y las fuerzas leales del presidente sunita yemení*Abd Rabbuh Mansural-Hadi junto a sus aliados sauditas, informa la agencia iraní Fars.

Según la agencia iraní, el Gobierno saudita habría pedido a Tel Aviv "armas con tecnología de última generación para abastecer a los grupos terroristas en Yemen y a las fuerzas leales al fugitivo presidente Hadi". Las informaciones señalan que en abril funcionarios yemeníes admitieron que Riad utilizó armas israelíes en sus ataques aéreos en Yemen. "Los sauditas*están utilizando armas israelíes en sus incursiones en Yemen", afirma el comandante del Ejército yemení Taher Rasul Zadami. 

Asimismo, el informe afirma que han sido descubiertos documentos que detallaban las intenciones de EE.UU. de construir una base militar en la isla de Mayyun, cerca del estrecho de Mandeb, "para proteger sus propios intereses y garantizar la seguridad de Israel".**


----------



## A.B.C. (2 Jun 2015)

*No aplica directamente al hilo, pero sí a los "entornos" de la situación en Yemen

Es, creo, conocido el secular enfrentamiento religioso, político y bélico (en el Islam todo se mezcla), entre la mayoría de musulmanes sunies y la mayoria de musulmanes chiies. Los chiies son menos numerosos (dicen son un 15% del total). Sin embargo, en algunas ocasiones, este enfrentamiento, admite treguas y hasta colaboración, como ahora en Yemen.

En la actualidad, Arabia Saudita pretende el liderazgo religioso de todos los sunies del mundo islámico y lo logra por sus ayudas económicas (creación de mezquitas, compra de políticos europeos pro-inmigración, ONGs, barcos de trasporte de musulmanes hasta muy cerca de las costas europeas -facilitando el sionista Plan Kalergi, con la original-especial sustitución poblacional, por mestizaje, de la población europea autóctona-, interviniendo en desestabilizar, lo más posible, paises musulmanes -especialmente los más laicos-, con "primaveras árabes" y artificiales guerras civiles, que crean grandes masas de los que no desean participar en las mismas y huyen de esas masacres (unos son reales y otros son teóricos; porque pertenecen a grupos con unas intenciones indudables de invadir Europa brutalmente y no esperar generaciones para mestizar la población europea, sino lograr la aniquilación, preferentemente masculina, con esclavizacón femenina, "perfeccionando" el Plan Kalergi. Estos mercenarios de AlQueda y del Daesh son financiados por Arabia, pero con el aplauso y apoyo del gobierno sionista de Israel (puesto que aspira a dominar todo el mundo). Arabia les resulta más "interesante" (usándola como un"tonto útil") por tener mucha proximidad a los musulmanes africanos y por alardear de poseer la quintaesencia del islamismo. Claro que se oculta, paralelamente, en el mundo judeoaglosajón de J-USA

Por otra parte, los musulmanes chiitas, están encabezados moral, religiosa, econonómica y geoestratégicamente por Irán. Los chiitas por su parte, no desean que Europa llegue a ser sunnita y gracias a la cobertura iraní, también se están asentando en Europa, desde Asia preferentemente. De modo que, facilmente, Europa será otro campo de batalla, al igual que Asia y Africa, para dirimir bélicamente sus seculares diferencias religiosas. Los europeos sufriríamos unas consecuencias desvastadoras; de modo que, no intersan, ni unos ni otros; aunque creo que es mucho más amenazadora ahora, para el sur europeo, Arabia Saudita que Irán. Estó se invierte en el norte europeo y en el este la amenaza es procedente de Turquia. Aunque, insisto, a mi modesta opinión, el real enemigo, es quien mueve los hilos de todo, muy habilidosamente, desde la sombra y con gran odio a Europa *


----------



## A.B.C. (2 Jun 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ahora controlan hasta los urinarios de las redacciones.



* Es lógico que actuen así; con leyes, controles, vigilancias, insistencias en lo que, para ellos, es lo "políticamente correcto", ingenieria social, neo-lenguaje y sazonándolo todo con sexualidad "exótica", desestructuración familiar, drogas, travas al trabajo digno para vivir, sustitución de personas trabajadoras por los robots, etc. 

Para mí, todos son síntomas evidentes de que sufren un terror paranóico. Por callar la voz del pueblo sano buscan como neutralizar internet *


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2015)

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Fatik Al-Rodaini ‏@Fatikr 4 hHace 4 horas

Mistakenly again but this time in Jouf province.More than40pro-Islah militians have been killed&injured by KA strikes 
*
Por error de nuevo, pero esta vez en la provincia de Jouf. Más de 40PRO-Islah milicianos han muerto y heridos por los ataques KA


----------



## A.B.C. (3 Jun 2015)

*LAS COSAS SE VAN A COMPLICAR MUCHO PRÓXIMAMENTE


La caída de Palmira altera el equilibrio geopolítico en el Levante
Viernes 29 de Mayo de 2015 23:00
Correo electrónico Imprimir PDF



alt

Por Thierry Meyssan

La situación en el Levante se agrava considerablemente al cortar el Emirato Islámico la llamada «ruta de la seda», o sea el paso de Irán hacia el Mediterráneo. Para ello sólo existen dos opciones: pasar por Deir ez-Zor y Alepo o por Palmira y Damasco. La primera vía está cortada desde inicios de 2013 y la segunda acaba de verse interrumpida. La caída de Palmira tendrá, por consiguiente, consecuencias considerables para todo el conjunto del equilibrio regional.

La prensa occidental dedica en estos días sus titulares a Siria, algo que no sucedía desde que se habló, hace 2 años, de los ataques químicos perpetrados en las afueras de Damasco y del proyecto de intervención militar de la OTAN. Los periodistas expresan inquietud ante el avance del Emirato Islámico y la posible destrucción de los vestigios de la antigua ciudad de Palmira.

Pero son pocos los que conocen la historia de la reina Zenobia, quien –aprovechando la debilidad de Roma, que acababa de perder la Galia– proclamó a su hijo «emperador» y asumió ella misma la posición de «regente». La reina Zenobia no sólo liberó Siria. También redimió a los pueblos que habitaban los territorios de los actuales Egipto, Palestina, Jordania, Líbano, Irak, parte de Turquía e incluso Irán. Su capital, Palmira, fue una ciudad que se caracterizaba por su refinamiento, abierta a todas las religiones, una escala brillante en la ruta de la seda entre Damasco y China. Sin embargo, después de un exitoso golpe de Estado en Roma, el general Aureliano logró restablecer la unidad del imperio aplastando primeramente las fuerzas de la reina Zenobia, y posteriormente el imperio galo, antes de poner fin a la libertad religiosa, imponer el culto al Sol invicto y proclamarse Dios a sí mismo. Esta prestigiosa historia hace de Palmira el símbolo de la resistencia del Levante ante el imperialismo occidental de la Antigüedad.

Pero resulta sorprendente el relieve que ha dado la prensa occidental a la caída de Palmira, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el mayor avance del Emirato Islámico esta semana no fue en Siria, ni tampoco en Irak, sino en Libia con la caída de Sirte, ciudad 5 o 6 veces más poblada que la ciudad siria de Palmira. Pese a ello, los mismos periodistas que durante los 2 últimos meses no hablaban de otra cosa que del caos reinante en Libia y lanzaban constantes llamados a favor de una intervención militar europea, oficialmente dirigida a poner fin a la oleada de migrantes, no hablan de ese avance del Emirato Islámico en Libia. Claro, hay que recordar que quien encabeza el Emirato Islámico en Libia es Abdelhakim Belhadj, nombrado –con el respaldo de la OTAN– gobernador militar de Trípoli [1] y recibido oficialmente en París, el 2 de mayo de 2014, por el ministerio francés de Relaciones Exteriores.

Para agregar dramatismo a la situación en Siria, los periodistas occidentales afirman en coro que ahora «Daesh [2] controla la mitad del territorio sirio». Afirmación que contradicen los mapas que ellos mismos publican, en los que el lector atento puede comprobar que Daesh sólo controla unas cuantas ciudades y carreteras sin llegar a tener bajo control regiones enteras del país.

Es evidente que el objetivo del tratamiento mediático de la situación en el «Medio Oriente ampliado» no es ofrecer al público occidental una imagen real sino instrumentalizar sólo ciertos factores cuidadosamente seleccionados para justificar determinadas políticas.

El Emirato Islámico y la importancia de Palmira

Mucho nos gustaría que la inquietud ante la caída de Palmira fuese sincera y que las potencias occidentales, después de haber masacrado millones de personas en esta región a lo largo de una década, finalmente se hubiesen decidido a poner fin a esos crímenes. Pero no podemos dejarnos engañar. Esa inquietud de fachada no busca otra cosa que justificar una reacción militar invocando la amenaza del Emirato Islámico.

Se trata de un elemento indispensable si Washington quiere realmente concretar la firma del acuerdo que ha venido negociando –desde hace 2 años– con Teherán.

En efecto, el Emirato Islámico fue creado por Estados Unidos con ayuda de Turquía, de las monarquías del Golfo y de Israel, algo que siempre hemos denunciado y que ahora aparece demostrado en un documento de la DIA (siglas en inglés de la Agencia de Inteligencia del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos) parcialmente desclasificado esta semana, documento que el lector interesado puede leer gracias al vínculo que incluimos al final de este artículo.

En contradicción con las sandeces que publican los periodistas que acusan al «régimen de Bachar» (sic) de haber creado ese grupo yihadista para dividir la oposición siria y hacerla caer en el radicalismo, el documento de la DIA demuestra que el Emirato Islámico actúa de conformidad con la estrategia de Estados Unidos. Este informe de la Agencia de Inteligencia del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense, fechado el 12 de agosto de 2012 y que circuló ampliamente en el seno de la administración Obama, anunciaba claramente los planes de Washington:

«Si se produce un desenlace, existirá la posibilidad de establecer un principado de salafistas, reconocido o no, en el este de Siria (Hassake y Deir ez-Zor), lo cual es exactamente el objetivo de la oposición [los Estados occidentales, los Estados del Golfo y Turquía], para aislar al régimen sirio, considerado como la profundidad estratégica de la expansión chiita (Irak e Irán).»

Como siempre dijimos, la creación y desarrollo del Emirato Islámico son resultado de una decisión del Congreso de Estados Unidos, adoptada durante una sesión secreta realizada en enero de 2014, para concretar la aplicación del plan Wright. Se trataba entonces de crear un «Kurdistán» y un «Sunnistán» que abarcarían territorios pertenecientes a Siria e Irak para cortar así la «ruta de la seda», después del soborno y la traición que hicieron posible la caída de Deir ez-Zor en manos de los yihadistas (funcionaros corruptos de Deir ez-Zor se dejaron sobornar y entregaron la ciudad sin combatir).

Desde los tiempos de la Alta Antigüedad, una red de vías terrestres de comunicación conecta Xi’an (la antigua capital china) con la costa del Mediterráneo. Esa ruta vincula a Irán con el mar a través del desierto, ya sea pasando por Deir ez-Zor y Alepo o pasando por Palmira y Damasco. Actualmente garantizaba el transporte de armas hacia Siria y el Hezbollah y posteriormente debía ser utilizada para transportar el gas de los yacimientos de Fars (en Irán) hacia el puerto de Latakia (en Siria).

Palmira, la «ciudad del desierto», es por consiguiente mucho más que el inestimable vestigio de un maravilloso pasado. Es ante todo una plaza de enorme importancia estratégica en el equilibrio regional. Precisamente por eso es grotesco afirmar que el Ejército Árabe Sirio no trató de defenderla. En realidad, el Ejército Árabe Sirio actuó allí como ha venido haciéndolo desde que comenzó la llegada de mercenarios a Siria: en aras de evitar bajas entre la población civil, se repliega cuando los mercenarios avanzan en pequeños grupos que coordinan sus acciones entre sí (gracias a los modernos medios de comunicación que reciben de las potencias occidentales) y vuelve a golpearlos cuando se reagrupan en posiciones definidas.

Otra realidad es que la coalición internacional anti-Daesh, creada por Estados Unidos en agosto de 2014, nunca ha combatido realmente a los yihadistas. Está más que demostrado –no una sino unas 40 veces– que los aviones occidentales lanzan en paracaídas armamento y municiones que acaban en manos del Emirato Islámico.

También es notorio que, aunque la llamada coalición de 22 países dice disponer de una cantidad superior de hombres, mejor entrenados y mejor equipados que los del Emirato Islámico, lo cierto es que esa “coalición” no logra hacer retroceder a los yihadistas, quienes –como estamos viendo– siguen conquistando nuevas vías terrestres de comunicación.

La evolución de los intereses estadounidenses

En todo caso, Washington ha cambiado de estrategia. La reciente nominación del coronel James H. Baker como nuevo estratega del Pentágono [3], demuestra que la administración Obama ha pasado la página de la estrategia del caos. Estados Unidos vuelve ahora a una concepción imperial clásica, basada en la existencia de Estados estables. Y para firmar su acuerdo con Irán tendrá que evacuar al Emirato Islámico del Levante antes del 30 de junio.

La ingente campaña de prensa sobre la caída de Palmira podría no ser otra cosa que una forma de preparar a la opinión pública con vista a una verdadera implicación militar en contra del Emirato Islámico. Ese será el sentido de la reunión de los 22 miembros de la coalición anti-Daesh (y de 2 organizaciones internacionales) a celebrarse en París el próximo 2 de junio. El Pentágono tendrá que decidir para esa fecha si opta finalmente por destruir el Emirato Islámico o por desplazarlo hacia otra parte para asignarle nuevas tareas. Tres destinos son previsibles para un redespliegue de los yihadistas: Libia, el África negra o el Cáucaso.

De no ser así, Irán no firmará el acuerdo y la guerra seguirá agravándose ya que la caída de Palmira bajo los ataques de los yihadistas, fabricados y amamantados por Occidente, tendrá las mismas consecuencias que su conquista por las legiones del emperador Aureliano. Ya en este momento, ese hecho amenaza la supervivencia del «Eje de la Resistencia», o sea la coalición Irán-Siria-Líbano-Palestina. El Hezbollah se plantea decretar la movilización general.

NOTAS

[1] «De cómo los hombres de al-Qaeda llegaron al poder en Libia», por Thierry Meyssan, Red Voltaire, 7 de septiembre de 2011; «Los Contras sirios apoyados por Washington están bajo el mando de un “ex” terrorista de al-Qaeda», por Thierry Meyssan, Red Voltaire, 19 de diciembre de 2011; y «Según Interpol, Abdelhakim Belhadj es el jefe del Emirato Islámico en Magreb», Red Voltaire, 25 de febrero de 2015.

[2] Daesh es el acrónimo árabe del Emirato Islámico, también conocido en Occidente como “Estado Islámico”, anteriormente designado bajo las siglas EIIL (Emirato Islámico en Irak y el Levante), y también ISIS (Islamic State in Irak and Syria) o ISIL (Islamic State in Irak and Levant). Nota de la Red Voltaire.

[3] «Nominación del nuevo estratega del Pentágono», Red Voltaire, 17 de mayo de 2015.
*


----------



## Yon (3 Jun 2015)

*Yemeníes atacan aeropuerto saudí de Nayran y avanzan posiciones en territorio saudita. Riad entrega misiles a Al Qaeda*







Más de 50 cohetes lanzados por el Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares de Ansarulá (huthis) ha tomado como blanco el aeropuerto saudí de Nayran (en la frontera con Yemen. Varias bases saudíes en las regiones fronterizas de Katafa y Tahama fueron igualmente atacadas por los disparos de los tanques y la artillería yemeníes como respuesta a los bombardeos saudíes contra la población yemení.

El canal yemení Al Masira TV proporcionó una cobertura de la operación de ataque con todos sus detalles, incluyendo el nombre de un soldado saudí que huyó del campo de batalla y abandonó sus armas y equipos.



Spoiler



Por otro lado, las fuerzas del Ejército y Ansarulá han liberado varias zonas de los suburbios de la ciudad de Maarib, que estaban en poder de Al Qaida. Ellas tomaron también el control del hospital central de la ciudad.

Los militares y huthis liberaron igualmente la región de Al Naqara, en la provincia de Shebwa (sur), de la presencia de terroristas de Al Qaida.

*Bombardeo en la capital yemení*

Poco antes, la artillería saudí lanzó una decena de misiles contra las regiones fronterizas de Yemen. Ataques aéreos saudíes fueron dirigidos también contra un centro científico en la capital, Sanaa, cansuando decenas de muertos y heridos. Doce personas resultaron muertas y otras 81 heridas en bombardeos saudíes contra edificios residenciales en la ciudad de Hayyah, señaló la agencia iraní de información IRIB.

*Misiles antitanque saudíes para Al Qaida*

Por su parte, el periódico libanés Al Akhbar ha revelado que Arabia Saudí apoya a los takfiris de Al Qaida en la provincia de Hadramaut (sur del país). Citando informaciones reveladas por un servicio de inteligencia europeo, el periódico señala que las imágenes por satélite detectaron el 4 de Mayo varios aviones sin placa de matrícula lanzando cajas con armas a los terroristas de Al Qaida.

El periódico Al Akhbar prosigue diciendo: “Según los análisis de los servicios de inteligencia, se trata de misiles antitanque TOW similares a los suministrados a los terroristas en Siria”.

El Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares de Ansarulá han logrado expulsar a los terroristas de Al Qaida de la mayoría de provincias yemeníes. La mayor parte de ellos se hallan ahora en la región de Mukalla, en Hadramaut.

*Misiles Zelzal yemeníes bombardean posiciones militares saudíes*







La televisión yemení Al Massira reveló este domingo por primera vez la entrada en acción de un nuevo sistema de misiles de corto alcance fabricado localmente en Yemen para responder a los ataques saudíes.

Este sistema bautizado con el nombre de Zelzal -temblor de tierra en árabe- y cuyas imágenes fueron difundidas exclusivamente por este canal próximo a la organización huthi Ansarulá es lanzado desde una plataforma móvil. Este misil se caracteriza por su alta precisión, por disponer de una cabeza explosiva de alta potencia y por poder ser teledirigido a partir de su base de lanzamiento.

La televisión difundió igualmente las imágenes del bombardeo de un campo militar saudí a partir de una plataforma de lanzamiento fijada en una camioneta. El canal mostró imágenes de soldados saudíes huyendo en vehículos blindados tras el inicio del bombardeo.

*Campo saudí tomado*

Por otro lado, varios medios árabes y yemeníes informan de que un campo militar saudí situado en la frontera con Yemen habría caído este domingo en manos del Ejército yemení y de los comités populares, según el programa de televisión yemení Lahay News. Algunas cifras hablan de 50 militares saudíes muertos y más de 40 hechos prisioneros.

Este campo, denominado Ain al Harat, se encuentra en la región de Aassir y contaba con 45 tanques, 55 vehículos de tipo Hummer y un número importante de morteros y otros equipos militares, incluyendo 465 misiles tierra-tierra. Estos sistemas habrían sido confiscados. Esta información, que no ha sido incluida en la mayor parte de los medios, fue citada por Asia News entre otros.

*Un guardia fronterizo saudí muerto*

El sábado, un guardia fronterizo saudí resultó muerto y siete heridos cuando su patrulla fue alcanzada por un ataque desde Yemen, anunció el ministro del Interior saudí el domingo, según la agencia oficial SPA.

Por otro lado, según el sitio saudí News 24, varias saudíes han resultado muertas y heridas en la región de Al Harth en ataques con cohetes lanzados desde el lado yemení de la frontera.

*Atacan un barco que transportaba ayuda humanitaria de la ONU*

Un barco fletado por la ONU para llevar ayuda humanitaria a Yemen fue atacado con morteros mientras se acercaba al puerto de Adén, informa la agencia de noticias RIA Novosti, citando a un portavoz de la administración local.

Un representante de las autoridades locales culpó en el ataque a los rebeldes hutíes, que, según él, no querían permitir que el buque entrara al puerto controlado por las fuerzas gubernamentales.


Yemeníes atacan aeropuerto saudí de Nayran y avanzan posiciones en territorio saudita. Riad entrega misiles a Al Qaeda


----------



## ulyses (3 Jun 2015)

Aquí teneis un poco mas de información:

Yemen


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2015)

Saudi Arabia


La Estrategia de Arabia Saudita en Yemen: Divide and Destroy

_"Criadores del burro y distribuidores de paneles solares son la única forma de hacer dinero en este momento", dice Salim, residente de Saná. Salim está eludiendo el hecho de que la mayor parte de Yemen, un país de 26 millones de dólares, es decir, sin la gasolina y la electricidad. "Estamos de nuevo usando burros para mover suministros pero supongo que los paneles solares son un paso adelante", dice con una sonrisa. _




Spoiler



(Trad. Google)
04/06/2015
por Michael Horton

Mientras que once semanas de ataques aéreos y un bloqueo naval punitiva han asolado a gran parte de Yemen, la mayoría de las personas siguen siendo resuelto y lo que es un sentido claramente yemení del humor está intacto. Esto a pesar del hecho de que más de 2.000 personas han muerto, más de la mitad de los cuales son civiles, y miles de millones de dólares en infraestructuras han sido destruidas desde la Arabia llevó la "Operación Tormenta Decisivo" comenzó el 25 de marzo. 

La Organización Mundial de la Salud estima que 8,6 millones de yemeníes están ahora en necesidad urgente de atención médica de los hospitales luchan para operar sin medicamentos y sin electricidad. Oxfam estima que dos tercios de la población de Yemen de 26 millones no tienen acceso a agua potable. Las calles de las ciudades de Yemen son ahogados con las pilas montañosas de la basura debido a la falta de combustible para los camiones de basura. Las condiciones severas en Yemen podrían conducir a un brote nacional de enfermedad. 

Los saudíes y sus socios de la coalición-y esto incluye a los militares de Estados Unidos que está proporcionando inteligencia y logísticos de apoyo-han, en el espacio de once semanas borrados cincuenta años de progreso en Yemen. Los ataques aéreos han destruido carreteras, puentes, universidades, museos, sitios históricos, fábricas y cientos de casas e incluso pueblos enteros. Sin embargo, a pesar de la destrucción, muchos yemeníes están decididos a no dejar su país de convertirse en otro Irak, Siria, Libia o Afganistán, todos los cuales han estado en el extremo receptor de la política exterior intervencionista desastrosos de los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita. 

"Hablar es la única manera de salir de este atolladero", explica un ex yemení MP. "Ningún grupo en Yemen tiene el poder para derrotar a la otra. Tenemos dos opciones: seguir luchando para la próxima década y dar al mundo otra Siria, ni hablar. Nuestra historia favorece a este último. Pero no creo que nuestros amigos saudíes tienen ningún interés en dejar a resolver nuestros propios problemas ". 

Hay alguna esperanza de que el Yemen y su gente van a aprender de lo que ha ocurrido en Siria, Libia e Irak y se basan en sus propias tradiciones ricas que favorecen la mediación de conflictos y acuerdos negociados. De acuerdo con el ex asesor especial de la ONU sobre Yemen, Jamal Benomar, facciones principales, incluyendo tanto las de Yemen huzíes y representantes del sur de Yemen, fueron cerca de firmar apagado en un acuerdo de reparto de poder antes de Arabia condujeron ataques aéreos llevados las negociaciones a un abrupto final. 

Los chiítas Zaidi huzíes, que controlan gran parte del noroeste de Yemen, eran, antes del inicio de la Operación Tormenta decisivo, en relativamente buenas relaciones con gran parte de los dirigentes de diversos movimientos secesionistas del sur de Yemen. Sin embargo, en parte como resultado de la Arabia lideró la campaña aérea, los huzíes pasó a la ofensiva en el sur de Yemen, en gran medida con el fin de evitar que la Arabia Saudita de la instalación y realizar copias de un gobierno alternativo en la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén. 

Los huthis, cuyos miembros provienen en gran parte de las tribus del norte base, ahora están enfrascados en una batalla mortal con las milicias del sur que son en su mayoría luchan por un sur de Yemen independiente, no por el gobierno en el exilio del presidente Hadi. Guerra de Arabia Saudita en Yemen no sólo ha llevado a la destrucción de gran parte de la infraestructura física y social ya frágil de Yemen, también ha encendido una larga guerra civil latente entre fuerzas del norte y del sur en base de que ninguna de las partes puede ganar. 

"Los saudíes nos cebo como perros, enfrentando a un lado contra el otro", explica un ex coronel que sirvió en el ejército de la República Democrática Popular del Yemen (Yemen del Sur). "Esto ha sido siempre su juego en Yemen: nosotros llegar a luchar entre sí para que nunca somos una amenaza para ellos. Hasta ahora ha funcionado. Lo último que quieren es que nosotros negociamos y unimos. " 

Arabia Saudita tiene una larga historia de jugar todas las partes en Yemen. Durante gran parte de los últimos cincuenta años los saudíes han mantenido un programa en gran medida encubierta cual conduce tribales, militares y figuras del gobierno en Yemen recibir pagos regulares desde el gobierno saudí a cambio de lealtad. Mientras que muchos de estos hombres se sienten atraídos por el norte de Yemen, los saudíes tienen también, a veces, el apoyo de la línea dura marxistas de Base del sur que se oponían a la unificación. Sin embargo, hasta el comienzo de la Operación Tormenta decisiva, la política saudí en Yemen fue en gran medida encubierta e incluso cuidado. Ahora, con el cambio de liderazgo en el Reino, la política saudí en Yemen es cualquier cosa menos encubierta o cuidado. 

En lugar de dejar que la ONU llevó las negociaciones continúan, Arabia Saudita y sus socios han optado por una política cuyo único resultado claro que parece ser el empobrecimiento y la eventual destrucción de todo un país. Si la guerra en Yemen continúa, la participación iraní aún no verificada con los rebeldes Houthi de Yemen puede ser la menor de las preocupaciones de Arabia Saudita. 

Mientras que la Operación Tormenta Decisiva ha fracasado en derrotar a los huthis o reinstalar el gobierno en el exilio del presidente yemení Hadi, ha permitido al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga, y ahora el Estado-a-islámica ampliar rápidamente el territorio bajo su control. Esfuerzos saudíes en Yemen neutralizan eficazmente las dos fuerzas que luchan AQAP e IS: los huthis y los EE.UU. equipados y entrenados fuerzas antiterroristas yemeníes. Mientras que un AQAP resurgimiento e IS pueden ser sustitutos temporales útiles en la guerra de Arabia Saudí con los huthis, ambos grupos se-y en el pasado tiene giro en la Casa de Saud. 
Además de permitir indirectamente la expansión de AQAP e IS en Yemen, Arabia Saudita y sus socios de la coalición están armando una serie de milicias dispares y fuerzas tribales. El único requisito para recibir armas y dinero en efectivo es un compromiso para luchar contra los huthis. Una broma popular en Sana'a describe la última obtener esquema rápido rico: llegar a algunos de sus amigos juntos, reclama usted es el líder de una milicia anti-Houthi, recoger el dinero de Arabia Saudita, y comprar rápidamente una granja en el qat campo, lejos de las bombas que caen. A pesar de la difícil situación, humor y esperanza persistir. 

"Cuando las bombas dejen de caer, creo que todas las partes en este conflicto volverán a la mesa de negociaciones", dice un veterano yemení MP. "Creo que los saudíes saben. Es por eso que están todavía nos bombardear. Ellos no quieren una solución negociada a este conflicto. Pero tenemos una historia de desafiar a los invasores y venir a nuestra manera. Tengo la esperanza de que vamos a alejarnos del abismo al que nos enfrentamos". 

_*Michael Horton* es escritor y analista de Medio Oriente, *counterpunch.org* _


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2015)

_Continuan las masacres contra la población civil,
Muchas fotografías._

https://twitter.com/HussainBukhaiti


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (5 Jun 2015)

El ejército de AS no parece tener la moral muy alta....y se rinde
Yemeni Army Captures Saudi Forces


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (6 Jun 2015)

https://paginatransversal.wordpress.com/2015/06/03/el-conflicto-islamico-pais-por-pais/
por Gustavo Morales – La amenaza del terrorismo islámico (II). Los grupos islamistas y sus apoyos.

En el número anterior de esta revista repasamos los distintos grupos islamistas. En éste veremos los países en los que se asientan.

El Reino de Arabia Saudí

Dos millones de kilómetros cuadrados árabes recibió la familia Saud como pago por ayudar a los ingleses a desmembrar el imperio otomano. Un Reino con preeminencia en el mundo musulmán, porque suyas son las ciudades santas de la Meca y Medina y la peregrinación a la Meca es una de las cinco columnas del Islam.

Cada año, millones de musulmanes acuden a Arabia Saudí y dejan millones en divisas en la Casa de Saud. Sus clérigos a sueldo predican e influyen sobre los peregrinos. La peregrinación ha sufrido incidentes, con enfrentamientos y muertos en las revueltas con peregrinos chiitas a los que Riad puso cuotas de asistencia.

Dentro del Islam sunnita, el Reino practica el wahabismo. Su fundador, Mohammed ben Abdel Wahhab (1703-1792), tomó al pie de la letra el Corán. Predicó una salafiya: imitación de la vida del profeta Mahoma. Los wahabitas añaden una sexta columna al Islam: la yihad para convertir o exterminar a los descreídos (kafar), los malos creyentes y los apóstatas. Sus víctimas son los chiitas, los sufíes, la mayor parte de los sunnitas, los cristianos coptos y maronitas, los yazdíes… Además de la cuestión religiosa, el wahabismo hace de la violencia una dimensión estructural. Es la religión oficial de Arabia Saudita, Qatar y del Emirato de Sharjah. También la del Frente Al Nusra, Daesh y Al Qaeda.

El Reino de Arabia Saudí está bajo sospecha, ya que de su seno surgió Al Qaeda. Ben Laden era saudí, como 15 de los 19 terroristas que se estrellaron en Nueva York el 11-S. Bolsillos saudíes pagan a las milicias que actúan en Libia, Iraq y Siria, quienes negocian las compras de armamento que entregan a través de terceros, como Turquía.

Larry Johnson, de la CIA, acusa: “El principal problema para evaluar la amenaza terrorista es definir con certeza el patrocinio del Estado. A diferencia de hace 20 años, los mayores culpables hoy son Paquistán, Arabia Saudita y Turquía. Irán, a pesar de los desvaríos de su sector de derechas/neocon, no es tan activo en el fomento o facilitación del terrorismo”. Los tres principales patrocinadores del terrorismo en el mundo hoy en día son aliados de EE UU.

La presión que ejerce Washington muy discretamente hizo que, el pasado 30 de enero, el nuevo rey saudita terminara con los privilegios del príncipe Bandar, protector del Estado Islámico, y prohibió apoyar a ese grupo, reduciendo el perfil del reino en la manipulación del terrorismo internacional, función que le confió la CIA tras la revolución iraní de 1979.

La Alianza entre EE UU y Arabia Saudí tiene mucho calado. Riad, con su peso dentro de la OPEP y sus reservas, controla el mercado a su conveniencia y sustenta a la economía norteamericana, al imponer el pago en dólares del crudo.

Yemen, el vecino molesto

El movimiento chiita Ansarulá organizó hace meses, protestas masivas en Yemen contra el presidente Abdo Rabu Mansur Hadi, que terminaron en combates. Ansarulá tomó la capital, varias provincias meridionales y algunos puertos. Los de Ansarulá son conocidos como los hutíes, por su líder, Abdelmalek al Huti. Está en marcha una intervención militar de una coalición árabe encabezada por el rey saudí, para demostrar hasta dónde está dispuesta a llegar Riad para frustrar otro estado chiita en sus fronteras. Tiene una aviación poderosa, pero sus fuerzas terrestres no pueden librar una campaña sostenida en otra reedición de Afganistán pero con milicias proiraníes.

Arabia Saudí, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Kuwait, Qatar, Bahréin, Egipto, Jordania y Sudán forman la coalición contra los rebeldes hutíes. De distintas formas, Israel y EE UU la apoyan. Quizás se justifiquen en las afirmaciones del jefe del Buró Político de Ansarulá, Saleh al Samad: “Apreciamos extraordinariamente el papel de Rusia, que apoya al eje de la resistencia frente al proyecto norteamericano, que siembra desafuero en el mundo”.

sigue


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2015)

Los houthis parece que han lanzado algún SCUD a Arabia Saudi y sigue asaltando bases fronterizas:
BBC


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (6 Jun 2015)

Un vídeo de la poca moral del ejército AS....
Des soldats saoudiens fuient en galopant devant les Houthis de Ansar Allah - YouTube
...
No veo a las fuerzas auxiliares del imperio muy aguerridas en Yemen. No debe quedar ya mucho dinero para comprar mercenarios fogueados.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2015)

Anti-Yemen Campaign Resulted in a Shia Rebellion in Saudi Arabia | New Eastern Outlook








La Campaña Anti-Yemen resultó en una rebelión chií en Arabia Saudí


(Trad. Google)
05/06/2015
por Petr Lvov

El 3 de junio, la capital de Yemen fue sometida a un nuevo ataque aéreo masivo lanzado por la coalición árabe. Después de que el ataque inicial, los bombardeos aéreos regulares se reanudaron con renovada intensidad. Estamos hablando de decenas de ataques a Saná y otras ciudades y regiones. La entrega de ayuda humanitaria a Yemen ha convertido recientemente en una tarea difícil debido a los combates en curso. Los huzíes están tratando de negociar una nueva tregua para iniciar el mes sagrado para todos los musulmanes - Ramadán - para celebrar sin armas en sus manos. Este año el Ramadán cae el 18 de junio.

Al mismo tiempo, ha habido intentos de utilizar medios políticos y diplomáticos para resolver el conflicto tomada por las fuerzas de la coalición, al parecer, no sin una cierta cantidad de presión de Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, una serie de declaraciones fueron hechas por el presidente yemení en "exilio" que indican que él está dispuesto a llegar a un acuerdo con sus opositores. Es curioso que Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi que había huido a Arabia Saudita se negó a celebrar una conferencia internacional sobre Yemen en Ginebra el 28 de mayo, ya que él era reacio a mantener conversaciones con los rebeldes. Formalmente Mansur Hadi dio la bienvenida a cualquier tipo de negociaciones, pero sus demandas eran absolutamente inaceptable tanto para el huzíes y su aliado - Ali Abdullah Saleh. Ahora, finalmente ha abandonado esta estrategia inútil de encontrar una solución de compromiso. Al parecer, Mansur Hadi ha cambiado su posición después de su reunión en Riad con Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed, el enviado de la ONU a Yemen

Toda la situación se vio afectada por las primeras negociaciones directas entre el Secretario Jefe de Estado Adjunto para Asuntos del Cercano Oriente, Anne W. Patterson y el huzíes, que se celebraron en t que la capital de Omán. La discusión se centró en las posibles maneras de salir de la crisis y las perspectivas de la liberación de los ciudadanos estadounidenses que se celebran en cautiverio por los huthis. Inmediatamente después de esta reunión rebeldes yemeníes liberaron un periodista independiente estadounidense Casey Coombs. Anne Patterson también se ha reunido con representantes del régimen de Al Saud subrayar el hecho de que Washington no ve otra salida a la crisis yemení, a excepción de un político.

Es obvio que los EE.UU. quiere afectar el ritmo de juego y el resultado del conflicto mediante la negociación con los dos lados, pero su capacidad para influir en las políticas de Arabia Saudita es ahora severamente limitados por la postura del nuevo rey Salman. Una coalición de países árabes liderados por el Reino de Arabia Saudita ha fallado en última instancia, para encontrar algún éxito en el campo de batalla por el bombardeo de las posiciones de la huzíes, mientras que una operación militar a plena escala de la tierra fue cancelado debido a diversas razones políticas y, sobre todo, el hecho de que Arabia Saudita no es capaz de luchar contra las guerras directas. El 3 de junio de Rusia inició una reunión extraordinaria del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para discutir la situación en Yemen. Antes de la reunión, los miembros del Consejo instaron a las partes implicadas en el conflicto para crear un corredor humanitario para la entrega de la ayuda necesaria a la población afectada por el conflicto. Además, los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad subrayaron la necesidad de que todas las partes involucradas a entablar un diálogo político sin más preámbulos.

Las autoridades saudíes deben haber comprendido que su apoyo a Mansur Hadi no les otorga ningún beneficio inmediato, mientras que los huthis ya han demostrado su capacidad para infiltrarse en territorio saudí para llevar a cabo contraataques con el pretexto de liberar los territorios "ocupados", que en realidad son siendo disputada.

Por otra parte, la situación en la propia Arabia Saudita es bastante deprimente: el Estado Islámico ya ha llevado a cabo dos ataques terroristas en la provincia oriental contra las comunidades chiítas locales. Las explosiones fueron realizadas por la sucursal "local" de ISIS, que opera en territorio saudí y no es parte de Irak, de la que el reino amurallado hacia el norte. Esos ataques ya han provocado una rebelión chiíta en Arabia Saudita que apunta a proclamar una república de Qatif y al-Hasa.

El 29 de mayo de 2015, un explosión sacudió una mezquita chií en la ciudad de Dammam dejando tres civiles muertos y muchos más heridos. La rama local del Estado islámico no ha simplemente atribuido la responsabilidad del ataque terrorista, pero también han instado a "co-creyentes" para limpiar el territorio de Arabia de los chiítas y "infiel" saudíes por igual.







Las comunidades locales chiíes respondieron a los ataques como uno podría esperar que lo harían. Esos actos de terrorismo se cree que son el resultado de las campañas de propaganda religiosa saudí que se han llevado a cabo durante décadas. Por lo tanto, no están protestando contra el Estado islámico, que se ha aplicado de manera coherente el proyecto político-salafista wahabí desarrollado por el Kigndom de Arabia Saudita, pero en su lugar se tumultuar contra los saudíes gobernantes para crear una república chiíta en Arabia Saudita. Un mapa de una nueva Saudita sin los sauditas todavía puede ser creado por la lucha armada. El área del futuro "República de El Hasa y Qatif" se representa aquí, de color verde. Esta entidad, de acuerdo con el proyecto de una República chiíta, no sólo ocupar el territorio de la Provincia Oriental de KSA, pero los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Qatar y Omán también.

Algunas medidas urgentes deben ser tomadas ahora por Riad, ya fomentar una guerra contra los chiíes en Siria, Irak, Yemen es una cosa, y otra cosa para suprimir una rebelión chiíta en el país, en el contexto de la ampliación de la agresión del Estado islámico. Todos estos acontecimientos puede conducir fácilmente a la demolición del Estado que ahora se conoce como Arabia Saudita.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
Yemen Post Newspaper ‏@YemenPostNews 17 minHace 17 minutos

#Breaking Houthi launch 4 Scud MISSILES INSIDE #Saudi Kamis Mushait Military Base. #Yemen #اليمن 
*
#Breaking Houthi lanzamiento 4 Scud MISILES DENTRO #Saudi Kamis Base Militar Mushait. #Yemen #اليمن


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Jun 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Los houthis parece que han lanzado algún SCUD a Arabia Saudi y sigue asaltando bases fronterizas:
> BBC



)))))) ¡ Los SCUD que la armada quiso parar y Colin Powel obligo a devolver! )))))))


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (7 Jun 2015)

Parece ser que los antiguos soldados imperiales están cabreadillos, y tienen ganas de meter el dedo en el ojo al emperador...
Nukes on Yemen, Confirming Proofs: Yield Estimation from Illumination Time
Nukes on Yemen, Confirming Proofs: Yield Estimation from Illumination Time | Veterans Today
8:


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2015)

No se si los Houthis tienen 200 Scuds, ni cuantos les han neutralizado los sauditas, sin embargo, comentan que han sido tres los lanzados a los saudies y estos solo han derribado uno, lo cual no hablaría bien de los Patriot.

Así mismo, se comenta que las incursiones yemeníes en Arabia Saudí ya alcanzan una profundidad de 90 kilómetros. Habrá que contrastar.


----------



## A.B.C. (7 Jun 2015)

*
EL CONFLICTO YEMENÍ EN SU RELACIÓN CON EL CONJUNTO DE LA SITUACIÓN DEL MUNDO ISLÁMICO SEGÚN LOS PROPÓSITOS DE ISRAEL A TRAVÉS DE J-USA Y NATO.

Lo que está sucediendo en Siria es un signo de lo que vendrá para la región. El cambio de régimen no es el único objetivo de los J-USA y sus aliados en Siria. La división de la República Árabe Siria es el objetivo final de Washinton-Tel-Aviv en el país.
Maplecroft de Gran Bretaña, que se especializa en el asesoramiento sobre el riesgo estratégico, ha dicho que estamos asistiendo a la balcanización del Estado sirio: “Los kurdos en el norte, los drusos en las montañas del sur, los alauitas en la región montañosa del noroeste costero y la mayoría sunita en otra parte”. Ya estamos escuchando a gente como el asesor de la Casa Blanca, Vali Nasr, hablando de todo esto.
Las divisiones religiosas y étnicas en Siria no están demarcadas en términos puramente geográficos, y el proceso de balcanización podría jugar como un proceso de libanización, lo que significa que Siria se divide a lo largo de las líneas de falla de violencia sectaria, y se enfrenta a un estancamiento político como el del Líbano durante su guerra civil, sin estar oficialmente quebrada. La libanización, una forma suave de balcanización, ya ha tenido lugar en Irak bajo el federalismo.
Los acontecimientos en el Medio Oriente y África del Norte están viendo la agitación de los movimientos de masas contra los tiranos locales, como en Bahrein, Jordania, Marruecos y Arabia Saudita, pero también hay un guión vicioso del Plan Yinon de Israel y sus ramificaciones.
El Plan Yinon, y otros planes similares, quieren una guerra chiíta y sunita entre los musulmanes como la pieza central de las divisiones sectarias -o Fitna en árabe -que va a incluir a cristianos y musulmanes, árabes-bereberes, árabes-iraníes, turco-árabes, e iraníes-tucos en la animosidad.
Lo que este proceso tiene la intención de hacer es crear el odio sectario, divisiones étnicas, el racismo y las guerras de religiones. Todos los países que los J-USA. y sus aliados están desestabilizando tienen líneas divisorias naturales, y cuando la animosidad tribal, étnica, confesional y religiosa se enciende en un país, se extiende a otros. Los problemas en Libia se han derramado en Níger y el Chad, y los problemas en Siria se extienden a Turquía y el Líbano.
Egipto es el lugar de la celebración de las corrientes revolucionarias y contrarrevolucionarias que han mantenido a la mayor potencia árabe ocupada en la atención de su política interna. Si bien Egipto se enfrenta a agitación interna, J-USA. está tratando de alinear a los militares del país y la Hermandad Musulmana el uno contra el otro. Antes de los trastornos, Sudán fue balcanizada oficialmente por Tel Aviv y Washinton-Tel-Aviv a través de la manipulación de las políticas de identidad, lo que llevó a la secesión de Sudán del Sur. Libia ha sido neutralizada y se divide entre varios grupos.
La libanización, como se mencionó anteriormente, también ha echado raíces en Irak, ya que el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán (GRK) con apoyo extranjero -específicamente recibe ayuda exterior de J-USA, Europa Occidental, Israel y Turquía- comienza a actuar más y más como si el norte de Irak, o el Kurdistán iraquí, fuesen países separados del resto de Irak.
Dore Gold, el Presidente del Centro Jerusalén para Asuntos Públicos y asesor del primer ministro israelí, Benjamin Netanyahu, es digno de citar sus puntos de vista: “Lo que tenemos en Siria es que el Oriente Medio se está desmoronando;. una nueva forma de caos está reemplazando a la que ha existido”
Por supuesto, esto es parte de las ilusiones de los responsables de las políticas israelíes que tienen interés en ver esto. Originalmente, la posición de Tel Aviv fue ignorada cuando la crisis comenzó en Siria, pero ahora está claro que Israel tiene un interés en ver a Siria fragmentada en trozos y en un estado de guerra civil continua. Esto es lo que el Plan Yinon y sus sucesores han descrito como los objetivos estratégicos de Israel en Siria y el Líbano.
El nacionalismo kurdo
Siria, como Iraq, puede ser vista como un punto de presión clave en el Medio Oriente. Tanto desorden va a crear una crisis regional. Mientras las cosas se calientan en Siria, el Irak frágil también está empezando a vibrar lentamente como un regional y geopolítico volcán a fuego. Para aquellos que tienen dudas de que J-USA. está avivando las llamas del fuego para crear una crisis en el Medio Oriente, o que los eventos en Siria están comenzando a tener ramificaciones regionales, no deberían hacer más que mirar a la región del Kurdistán. Combatientes kurdos nacionalistas han empezado a movilizarse en Siria y Turquía, y las tropas turcas han sido atacadas por ellos.
El Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán (GRK) ha comenzado a dar pasos importantes, que significan su independencia de Irak. En Irak, el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán es esencialmente un Estado de facto con su propio parlamento, bandera, ejército, régimen de visados, fuerzas armadas, policía y leyes.
En violación de las leyes nacionales de Irak, el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán ha hecho incluso armas ilegales y ofertas de petróleo por sí sola con gobiernos extranjeros y entidades sin siquiera notificar al gobierno en Bagdad. Por otra parte, el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán incluso ha impedido que las tropas iraquíes se dirijan hacia el noroeste de la frontera de Irak con Siria para asegurarse de finalizar el contrabando de armas y la anarquía.
Turquía, que mantiene estrechos vínculos con el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán, ha instado también a este comportamiento, e incluso ha tratado al Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán como un gobierno nacional por tener contactos diplomáticos sin consultar al gobierno iraquí en Bagdad. Los líderes del Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán también están permitiendo que su país sea utilizado como una base de operaciones del Mossad contra Siria e Irán.
Irónicamente, Turquía ha advertido que emprenderá una acción militar contra los separatistas kurdos en Siria, mientras que Ankara está apoyando a las tendencias separatistas entre el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán y la división de Siria. Aparte de crear tensiones entre los gobiernos turcos e iraquíes, esto ha tenido consecuencias en Turquía. El Partido de los Trabajadores Kurdos (PKK) ha vuelto a movilizarse. El PKK ha declarado que está en el control de la Semdinli (Semzinan) del Distrito de Hakkari, provincia de Turquía, y la lucha se ha desatado en el sureste de Turquía. Las bajas han comenzado a subir, ya que las tropas turcas y las fuerzas de seguridad han comenzado a enfrentar los ataques. La ley marcial ha sido declarada en la provincia de Hakkari, según la prensa turca.
Turquía se enfrenta ahora a su propia lucha contra fuerzas anti gubernamentales, ya que parece incapaz de gobernar su propio territorio. Un diputado de la oposición turca del Partido Popular Republicano ha sido secuestrado por el PKK. El primer ministro turco, Erdogan, ha tratado de culpar a Siria por la lucha que ha estallado en las zonas kurdas de Turquía, pero omite el hecho de que la violencia en Turquía es un resultado directo de la interferencia turca en Siria. Si ellos ya no las tienen, las armas que Erdogan está enviando a Siria eventualmente encontrarán su camino de regreso a Turquía, donde serán utilizadas por las fuerzas antigubernamentales.
Tel Aviv apunta al Líbano: ¿Se abre un segundo Frente del Levante?
El caso del ataque al bus turístico israelí en Bulgaria es de mal agüero, por decir lo menos. Lo que llama la atención sobre el incidente es que Israel culpó a Hezbolá del Líbano e Irán inmediatamente, incluso antes de que pase una hora del ataque o una investigación fuese llevada a cabo.
Lo peor de todo es que sólo a unas pocas semanas antes, los funcionarios en Tel Aviv estaban amenazando con atacar el Líbano otra vez, diciendo que destruirían totalmente el Líbano en una tercera guerra entre Israel y Líbano. Los comentarios de Israel fueron hechos por el General de Brigada, Hertzi Halevy, comandante de la División 91a de Tel Aviv, justo una semana antes del sexto aniversario de la victoria de Hezbolá contra Israel en la guerra de 2006 entre Israel y el Líbano.
Halevy y otros líderes israelíes han amenazado con reducir a cenizas el Líbano con el lanzamiento de un ataque total contra los aliados de Siria, que están siendo presionados en una guerra multidimensional. Irán, Rusia, Líbano, Irak, y los palestinos están siendo sometidos a una creciente presión para abandonar a sus aliados sirios.
Las amenazas israelíes están destinadas a ejercer presión psicológica sobre el Líbano y Hezbollah como un medio para ampliar los medios psicológicos, económicos, diplomáticos, de inteligencia y política de asedio contra Siria en el Líbano. Las sanciones de EEUU contra Siria ya incorporan a los bancos de Irán, Hezbolá y del Líbano, que se han enfrentado a los ataques cibernéticos y a la presión de Washinton-Tel-Aviv y sus aliados.
Mirando hacia el horizonte venidero: ¿Bienvenidos al arco de la inestabilidad Americano?
El cerco patrocinado por Estados Unidos en Siria es parte de sus intentos para dividir a Eurasia y mantener su primacía mundial como superpotencia. Washinton-Tel-Aviv no tiene piedad por sus amigos o, bien sus enemigos, y países como Turquía y Arabia Saudita con el tiempo serán utilizado como carne de cañón. Los estrategas estadounidenses desean que el área que va desde el norte de África y Oriente Medio al Cáucaso, Asia Central y la India, se convierta en un agujero negro de lucha, al estilo de los “Balcanes euroasiáticos” de Brzezinski.
Los árabes, Irán y Turquía están alineados para un conflicto mayor, porque J-USA. está perdiendo su estatus de superpotencia. Todo lo que queda de la condición de superpotencia de Washinton-Tel-Aviv es su poder militar. Hacia el final de su vida relativamente corta, la Unión Soviética también tenía solamente el poder militar. La Unión Soviética experimentó el malestar social y estaba en decadencia económica antes de que colapsara. La situación de J-USA. no es muy diferente, si no peor. Washinton-Tel-Aviv está roto, dividido socialmente, convirtiéndose en racialmente polarizada, y disminuyendo rápidamente en su influencia internacional.
Las élites de J-USA., sin embargo, están decididas a resistir lo que más se parece a la pérdida inevitable de la condición de superpotencia de su país e imperio. Incendiar a Eurasia con fuego y sedición parece ser la respuesta de Washinton-Tel-Aviv a la prevención de su propia decadencia. J-USA. planea comenzar un gran incendio en Marruecos y el Mediterráneo hasta las fronteras de China. Este proceso ha sido esencialmente iniciado por J-USA. a través de la desestabilización de tres diferentes regiones: Asia Central, Oriente Medio y África del Norte.
Los primeros pasos que J-USA. y sus aliados de la OTAN y árabes llevaron a cabo para hacer esto no se han iniciado en Siria. En el Medio Oriente, este proceso se inició a través del cerco de Irak, que finalmente dio paso a la invasión anglo-estadounidense y la ocupación de ese país en el año 2003. En Asia Central, el proceso se inició con la desestabilización de Afganistán durante la guerra fría y el apoyo de J-USA. para la lucha entre las diferentes fracciones, incluso a los que se convertirían en talibanes; el 9.11 le dio a J-USA. y sus aliados de la OTAN la oportunidad de invadir.
En el norte de África, finalmente, J-USA. e Israel balcanizaron a Sudán a través de años de presión y operaciones encubiertas. En las tres regiones mencionadas anteriormente estamos viendo ahora la segunda ola de desestabilización.
En Asia Central, la guerra en Afganistán se ha extendido a Pakistán por la OTAN. Esto ha dado lugar al término “AfPak” para describir a Afganistán y Pakistán como un teatro. En África del Norte, Libia fue atacada en 2011 por la OTAN y la Jamahiriya ha sido esencialmente dividida entre varios grupos. En el Medio Oriente, esta segunda ola de operaciones de desestabilización se dirige a la República Árabe Siria como una continuación de lo que sucedió en Irak.
Washinton-Tel-Aviv parece estar soñando con este escenario: revueltas kurdas tienen lugar en Siria, Turquía, Irak e Irán; guerras civiles sectarias consumen a Irak, Líbano, Siria, Turquía y Yemen en el fuego, la inestabilidad y la lucha sangrienta en Argelia, Egipto, Libia, Pakistán y Sudán, los bereberes y los árabes peleando unos contra otros en el norte de África, la inseguridad y la incertidumbre política propagándose en Asia Central; una guerra en el Cáucaso del Sur consume Georgia, Armenia y la República de Azerbaiyán, encendiendo las revueltas entre los Balkars, chechenos, circasianos, daguestaníes, ingushetios, y otros pueblos locales del Cáucaso en contra de Rusia en el Cáucaso del Norte, el Golfo Pérsico es una zona de la inestabilidad, y Rusia está en desacuerdo con la Unión Europea y Turquía.
Este incendio está siendo constantemente impulsado por Washington. En última instancia, todo esto está destinado a interrumpir algunas de las rutas de energía más importantes del mundo y útiles para lastimar a las economías importadoras de energía en China, las principales potencias europeas, India, Japón y Corea del Sur.
Esto podría obligar a que la Unión Europea se convierta en más militarista por la desesperación para salvar su economía. Tal escenario podría ser peligroso para Rusia, proveedor de energía, así como para los estados de la OPEP, que tendrían que elegir entre la UE y China, si hay escasez de energía.
Una guerra de recursos – como la Primera Guerra Mundial – podría encenderse, lo que traería la ruina a una gran parte de África y a todas las regiones industrializadas de Eurasia. Esto sucedería mientras que J-USA. se apoyaría a en el Hemisferio Occidental, observando desde una distancia segura, al igual que lo hizo durante la Primera Guerra Mundial y la Segunda Guerra Mundial, antes de dar los pasos para recoger su parte como el benefactor económico de un guerra devastadora.
Por Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya. PUBLICADO 4 junio, 2015 
El autor premiado y analista geopolítico, Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya, es el autor de The Globalization of NATO (Clarity Press) y un libro de próxima aparición: “The War on Libya and the Re-Colonization of Africa”. También ha contribuido en varios libros que van desde la crítica cultural a las relaciones internacionales. Es un sociólogo e investigador asociado en el Centre for Research on Globalization (CRG), colaborador de la Strategic Culture Foundation (SCF), en Moscú, y miembro del Comité Científico de Geopolítica, en Italia. Sus escritos han sido traducidos a más de veinte idiomas.
*


----------



## A.B.C. (7 Jun 2015)

*
Los crímenes de guerra saudíes en Yemen son encubiertos por sus aliados

"Mientras Yemen se hunde cada vez más en la sangre de la guerra, Arabia Saudita ha utilizado miles de millones de dólares para encubrir los intolerables crímenes de guerra y abusos de los derechos humanos contra la población civil cometidos en ese país", señala la analista política Catherine Shakdam. 
"En una década de la guerra de EE.UU. contra el terrorismo,*el estado de derecho se ha convertido en una herramienta para el neoimperialismo*y, Arabia Saudita, el aliado más grande y leal de EE.UU. en Medio Oriente sirve como un ejemplo perfecto de cómo opera este nuevo encubrimiento político y jurídico ", aseguró la experta de RT, Catherine Shakdam.
Desde que Riad anunció unilateralmente su compromiso militar en contra de Yemen, alegando que trató de "facilitar su*transición democrática",*el gigante petrolero "ha sembrado muerte" en casi todas las partes de*ese*país, denunció la analista política.
Y en sus intentos de "garantizar la democracia",*la Casa de Saud "optó por un camino oscuro, utilizando armas de guerra prohibidas", sostuvo. Asimismo afirmó que el Ejército saudí está utilizando en Yemen*bombas de racimo*y armas supuestamente químicas,*"mientras que los 'aliados' retiran su mirada" del país devastado por la guerra.
Riad ha desplegado sus arsenales militares más mortíferos "teniendo la seguridad de que no habrá repercusión legal de sus crímenes, que no pagará ningún precio político ante la comunidad internacional, y sabiendo que no habrá cobertura de los medios que denuncien la 'verdadera cara' de la guerra de Arabia Saudita en Yemen", constata*Shakdam.*


----------



## sopaajo (7 Jun 2015)

*Dato que aporto con prevención: llevan días hablando de que alguna de las explosiones en Yemen tenían más pinta de bombas termobáricas y nukes que proyectiles convencionales, se veían en las grabaciones centelleos que tenían pinta de neutrones si no era un defecto de la propia cámara deslumbrada. Alguna de ellas fue sobre almacenes de munición, pero otras carecen de explicación racional. Parece ser que ni Arabia Saudí tiene la bomba concreta, ni tampoco el tipo de avión que la lanzó, y que en la zona sólo Israel posee ambas cosas*














<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/OTE_Eshm2xw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (7 Jun 2015)

La casta Saudita huye....
Sun Jun 07, 2015 7:23
Princes Fleeing Saudi Arabia after Yemen's Scud Missile Attacks
TEHRAN (FNA)- Saudis, including Royal family members, are in a rush to flee the country after Yemen's first Scud missile hit a military airbase in Saudi Arabia's South on Saturday, media reports said.
"The Saudi residents of Khamees al-Mushait are waiting in a several-kilometer-long trail of cars to flee after their city was hit by Yemeni Scud missiles," the Arabic-language Sa'ada Press news website reported.

The Riyadh-based Ahrar al-Hejaz news website also reported that many Saudi princes have fled to western countries, specially France and Britain, after consecutive defeats of King Salman's army and plots, adding that some other princes are running away in anticipation of trial and punishment due to their opposition to the king's war on Yemen.
Farsnews


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2015)

Brasco_Aad ‏@Brasco_Aad 19 hHace 19 horas

Unconfirmed reports that #US #Army Personnel are operating the #Saudi Patriot Batteries who shot down the incoming #Yemeni #Scud Missile
*
Informes no confirmados de que el Personal #Army #US están operando las baterías Patriot #Saudi que dispararon por la entrada #Yemeni #Scud Misiles

---------- Post added 07-jun-2015 at 19:38 ----------

Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 22 hhace 22 horas

#Saudi TV Alarabia claimThey targetd #Houthi convoy onRoad #Saada 2Amran,it was Cattle truck!
*
#Saudi TV Alarabia claimThey targetd convoy #Houthi en la carretera #Saada de Amran, fue ganado camión!
https://twitter.com/hussainbukhaiti/status/607269427252330496 …


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2015)

Brasco_Aad ha retwitteado
Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 57 minHace 57 minutos

Graphic : How far into #Saudi Arabia can #Yemen's ballistic missiles reach? 
*
Gráfico: ¿En qué fase #Saudi Saudita pueden alcanzar los misiles balísticos de # Yemen?


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2015)

Está sin confirmar un posible lanzamiento de más misiles Scud por parte de los Houthis que habrían alcanzado la ciudad de Wadi Aldwasir, a 300 km de Yemen.

También se comenta que los principitos de Saud han escapado a Francia y Reino Unido por aquello de los misiles houthis ¿?


----------



## jerjes (8 Jun 2015)

Arabia Saudita se vale de pirates somalies para cometer ataques terroristas en Yemen, ha revelado un militar saudi capturado por Ansarolá. Con objeto de apoderarse del Yemen a los saudis le vale todo, bombas de neutrones israelies, coalicion de multitud de paises cortados del mismo patron, al Qaeda, EI y ahora los piratas somalies

Ansoralá afirma " los servicios de espionaje saudies han pedido a los piratas somalies q se encarguen del contrabando de armas destinadas a los terroristas en ese pais", ha asegurado este sabado Isa Wadad Hasan al- Omei un dirigente de ansarolá citando al detenido oficial saudi.









En declaraciones a la Agencia irani Fars, Al-Omri precisa q Arabia Saudi tambien ha proporcionado informacion militar vital a los piratas para q ejecuten operaciones militares en el Yemen.De hecho los piratas somalies han participado en un ataque con bombas contra la Universidad de Saná.

Ademas el regimen de Israel, según Al-Omri ha aceptado ayudar al gobierno saudi a reprimir cualquier levantamiento popular en Arabia Saudi, en su propuesta por su contienda contra Yemen.Varios informes demuestran q el regimen saudita y los grupos terroristas están colaborando en la agresion militar saudita al Yemen.

Ansarolá asegura q Araia Saudita y Turquia tenian previsto enviar miembros del grupo terrorista del EI al Yemen. Asimismo el diario libanes Al-Binoa reveló q los sauditas han solicitado al grupo terrorista al-Asnura rama siria de al Qaeda q envie 2500 terroristas para ayudarlos en sus ataqujes a Yemen.Arabia Saudi esta repitiendo los mismos metodos q emplea en Siria.

Por otra parte la UE impuso sanciones al lider de los huties y al hijo del anterior Presidente yemeni Saleh, sumandose a la resolucion del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

Al menos 44 personas han muerto y mas de 100 heridas debido a ataques aereos de la coalicion en la capital yemeni, Saná informo este domingo la agencia estatal Saba.El objetivo del ataque fué una sede militar yemeni q apoya a los rebeldes.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (9 Jun 2015)

Eritrea, un tercio sunitas resto cristianos varios. Los chiís son perseguidos, su fe es ilegal.
Se lanzó a una guerra con Yemen por unas islas en mitad del estrecho. En solo dos días que duró averiaron un carguero ruso que pasaba por allí.

Crisis de las Islas de Hanish - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


La ONU descubre _ahora_ que es una dictadura:

UN Inquiry reports gross human rights violations in Eritrea
*UN Inquiry reports gross human rights violations in Eritrea GENEVA (8 June 2015) -- *

The Government of Eritrea is responsible for systematic, widespread and gross human rights violations that have created a climate of fear in which dissent is stifled, a large proportion of the population is subjected to forced labour and imprisonment, and hundreds of thousands of refugees have fled the country, according to a UN report released Monday. Some of these violations may constitute crimes against humanity. Citing an array of human rights violations on a scope and scale seldom witnessed elsewhere, the report by the UN Commission of Inquiry on Human Rights in Eritrea describes a totalitarian state bent on controlling Eritreans through a vast security apparatus that has penetrated all levels of society. “Information gathered through the pervasive control system is used in absolute arbitrariness to keep the population in a state of permanent anxiety,” the 500-page report says. “It is not law that rules Eritreans – but fear.” The release of the report comes as the international community, particularly governments in Europe, North Africa and the Middle East, struggles to cope with a growing exodus of refugees, asylum seekers and migrants across the Mediterranean and along other irregular routes. Many of them are Eritreans, a significant proportion of whom fall victim to human traffickers while trying to reach Europe. The UN refugee agency placed the number of Eritreans under its concern outside the country at more than 357,400 in mid-2014. The report strongly urges continued international protection for Eritrean refugees fleeing human rights violations, and warns against sending them back to danger in a country that punishes anyone who tries to leave without permission. “Faced with a seemingly hopeless situation they feel powerless to change, hundreds of thousands of Eritreans are fleeing their country,” the report says. “In desperation, they resort to deadly escape routes through deserts and neighbouring war-torn countries and across dangerous seas in search of safety. They risk capture, torture and death at the hands of ruthless human traffickers. To ascribe their decision to leave solely to economic reasons is to ignore the dire situation of human rights in Eritrea and the very real suffering of its people. Eritreans are fleeing severe human rights violations in their country and are in need of international protection.” The commission of inquiry was established by the UN Human Rights Council in June 2014 to conduct an investigation of all alleged violations of human rights in Eritrea, including: extrajudicial killings; enforced disappearances; arbitrary arrest and detention; torture and inhumane prison conditions; violations of freedom of expression and opinion; freedom of association and assembly; freedom of religion and belief; freedom of movement; and forced military conscription. The three-member commission is chaired by Mr. Mike Smith (Australia), with Mr. Victor Dankwa (Ghana), and Ms. Sheila B. Keetharuth (Mauritius), who also serves as the UN Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in Eritrea, as commissioners. Announcing the release of the report Monday, Ms. Keetharuth urged renewed commitment from the international community to help end the climate of fear in Eritrea. “With the end of the commission’s investigations and the publication of this report detailing our findings on human rights violations in Eritrea, I look forward to a renewed commitment by the international community to address the justice deficit and to support our call for a restoration of the rule of law,” she said. “Rule by fear – fear of indefinite conscription, of arbitrary and incommunicado detention, of torture and other human rights violations – must end.” The commission is scheduled to formally present its report to the UN Human Rights Council on June 23 in Geneva. Eritrean authorities ignored repeated requests by the commission for direct access to the country as well as for information. The commission travelled to eight other countries and carried out some 550 confidential interviews with Eritrean witnesses who had fled the Horn of Africa nation. In addition, it received some 160 written submissions. The report says fear of reprisals, even among witnesses now in third countries, was a major challenge. “Many potential witnesses residing outside Eritrea were afraid to testify, even on a confidential basis, because they assumed they were still being clandestinely monitored by the authorities and therefore feared for their safety and for family members back in Eritrea,” the report says. The report notes that the initial promise of democracy and rule of law that came with Eritrea’s independence in 1991 has been extinguished by the Government under the pretext of national defence. “The commission finds that systematic, widespread and gross human rights violations have been and are being committed by the Government of Eritrea and that there is no accountability for them,” it says. “The enjoyment of rights and freedoms are severely curtailed in an overall context of a total lack of rule of law. The commission also finds that the violations in the areas of extrajudicial executions, torture (including sexual torture), national service and forced labour may constitute crimes against humanity. The commission emphasizes that its present findings should not be interpreted as a conclusion that international crimes have not been committed in other areas.” The report lists the main perpetrators of these violations as the Eritrean Defence Forces, in particular the Eritrean Army; the National Security Office; the Eritrean Police Forces; the Ministry of Information; the Ministry of Justice; the Ministry of Defence; the People’s Front for Democracy and Justice (PFDJ); the Office of the President; and the President. The report describes the repressive systems used by the Government to control, silence and isolate individuals, including a pervasive domestic surveillance network in which neighbours spy on neighbours and even family members mistrust each other. “As a result of this mass surveillance, Eritreans live in constant fear that their conduct is or may be monitored by security agents and that information gathered may be used against them, leading to arbitrary arrest, detention, torture, disappearance or death,” it says. The judicial system in the country lacks independence and the administration of justice is “completely deficient,” the report says. Arbitrary detention is ubiquitous and conditions of detention in the country’s vast network of jails are extremely harsh. Holding prisoners incommunicado is a widespread practice, and many detainees simply disappear. In addition, many detainees have no idea why they are being held, nor of the length of their imprisonment. “The commission finds that the use of torture is so widespread that it can only conclude it is a policy of the Government to encourage its use for the punishment of individuals perceived as opponents to its rule and for the extraction of confessions,” the report says. “Monitoring of detention centres is non-existent and perpetrators are never brought to justice.” The report also describes how the Government, under the pretext of defending the integrity of the State and ensuring national self-sufficiency, has subjected much of the population to open-ended national service, either in the army or through the civil service. When they turn 18 or even before, all Eritreans are conscripted. While national service is supposed to last 18 months, in reality conscripts end up serving for an indefinite period, often for years in harsh and inhumane conditions. Thousands of conscripts are subjected to forced labour that effectively abuses, exploits and enslaves them for years. Women conscripts are at extreme risk of sexual violence during national service. Many others – detainees, students, members of the militia - are also subjected to forced labour: “The use of forced labour is so prevalent in Eritrea that all sectors of the economy rely on it and all Eritreans are likely to be subject to it at one point in their lives,” the report says. “The commission concludes that forced labour in this context is a practice similar to slavery in its effects and, as such, is prohibited under international human rights law.” Full report and supporting documentation END - See more at: UN Inquiry reports gross human rights violations in Eritrea

Es como si alguien estuviera dando patadas al avispero.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2015)

El ejercito de Bahrein ( yemenis mayormente y pakistanies) se suma a las operaciones militares sauditas en Yemen. 

Saleh anuncia a Riad que el tratado fronterizo del año 2000 está finiquitado. Eso significa reclamación sobre Jizan, Aisir y Najran.


----------



## bladu (9 Jun 2015)

La aviacion saudi usando bombas tipo cluster, prohibidas en la convencion de Ginebra.

Saudi Uses Cluster Bombs in Yemen + Video

En este video en el segundo 20 hay una tremenda explosion


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Jun 2015)

Como dice el Sr.mazuste CAOS mucho caos para ganancia de pescadores que tendrán que arreglar las cosas a los saudíes, a su pesar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (9 Jun 2015)

Irán le encanta difundir sus pequeños avances....
Scud Attack on Saudi, shocked Al-Saud and mark New Phase of Conflict in Yemen - See more at: Scud Attack on Saudi, shocked Al-Saud


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Jun 2015)

Irán está vaciando su arsenal en cuando tiene al ISIS a menos de 100 km de su frontera.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2015)

Ataque Houthis a una base de Al Sharfa en Najran, que se encuentra a unos 40 km en el interior del reino saudí. Se pueden ver como vehículos y blindados saudies huyen ante el madrugador acoso de la infantería houthi.


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nod43rLiNls" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## A.B.C. (10 Jun 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Ataque Houthis a una base de Al Sharfa en Najran, que se encuentra a unos 40 km en el interior del reino saudí. Se pueden ver como vehículos y blindados saudies huyen ante el madrugador acoso de la infantería houthi.
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nod43rLiNls" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



*Queda claro que este video demuestra muchas cosas. La "infanteria" hutii, con armas ligeras, sin aviación ni artillería, pone en fuga a los saudies o a los muchos que les auxilian o parentan auxiliarles, cobrando por ello, aún contando con armas pesadas. Evidentemente, es más facil y seguro arrasar civiles desde el cielo que a un grupo de decididos combatientes. La forma de conquitar tierras, puntos estratégicos, etc., es una misión de la infantería que realmente ocupa el terreno. Los huties demuestran luchar por una causa y tarde o temprano van a recibir ayuda, como poco, de los iraníes que tras once años de guerra (poco descrita en occidente) vencieron a Sadam Hussein, con su ejército poderoso y armado por la sinarquia sionista de J-USA, NATO, Israel, etc. En otro hilo dicen que 4.000 militares iranies acuden a Irak para neutralizar a los mercenanios sunnies de ISIS. Los sunnies al parecer, desean desplazarse hacia Rusia y de hacerlo se van a encontrar entre la oposición desde Siria e Irak a la que se sumará la peligrosísima de Rusia. Sí desaparece el Estado Islámico, geoestratégicamente, Israél corre un altísimo riesgo de desaparecer. Vuelvo a recordar que los territorios sólo se conquistan con infantería y sí los musulmanes cuentan con direcciones militares europeas, son victoriosos, con seguridad. Los iranies son ya, de por sí, de mentalidad racialmente mucho menos semita que otros musulmanes, en su enfoque chiitita del Islám, incluso. Por éso son temidísimos por Israel, por ser un competidor muy fuerte, a sus planes "mesiánicos" de dominar el mundo/B]*


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2015)

Parece ser que, el Comandante de las Fuerzas Aereas sauditas , Mohammed bin Ahmed Al Shaalan, ha muerto de un ataque al corazón.


----------



## argenlino (11 Jun 2015)

no se que tan fidedigna y confiable sea esta pagina, pero yo creo mas que fue muerto por heridas en un ataque yemeni, que de un ataque al corazon...INTUICION,...

Fuerza Aérea de Arabia comandante murió en un ataque con misiles de los comités populares de Yemen en el "Khalid bin Abdul Aziz" Base Aérea - AWD News


----------



## argenlino (12 Jun 2015)

http://www.syrianperspective.com/20...treatment-transferred-to-animal-hospital.html
murio de sida
Farsnews
murio por ataque de misiles yemenies
Attention Required! | CloudFlare
murio de un ataque al corazon

bueno, creo que lo mas importante es que MURIO !!!!
porque este es el bicho que mandaba aviones ,a bombardear civiles en yemen...


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (12 Jun 2015)

Pues si ha sido un misil y no ha sido casualidad, es que los yemeníes tienen información de primera mano.


----------



## MartinCodax (12 Jun 2015)

Ya he mencionado antes al Movimiento Sureño. Estos son separatistas que buscan reconstruir Yemen del Sur. Sabemos que se han alineado en contra de los Houthies a favor del Gobierno de Hadi, las milicias fundamentalistas de Al Islah (que en cualquier momento podrían jurar lealtad al ISIS) y los bombarderos saudíes. 







Según este bloguero yemení, los saudíes estan armando a los separatistas con armas lanzadas desde el aire. Es probable que los Harak (sureños) sean utilizados por Occidente en caso de que o bien los Houties ganen la guerra o se consiga un acuerdo para una de estas dos funciones:


Desestabilización: Que sigan tocando los cojones al nuevo Gobierno proiraní y contribuyan a hacer de Yemen un país inestable, como antes hizo al-Qaeda años atras practicamente desde su independencia. Las milicias anti-Houthis formadas en Aden ademas del propio ISIS y AQAP podrían contribuír al tema. 
Restaurar Yemen del Sur: Sería una experiencia similar a Yemen del Sur y es compatible con la anterior función. Los Harak siguen expandiendo la guerra, Occidente interviene y hace lo que hizo con Sudan del Sur y lo separa. Abajo pongo un texto con la importancia que tendría para la talasocracia un Yemen del Sur independiente



> *Bab el-Mandeb* (Yibuti, Yemen y Eritrea) conecta el Mar Rojo con el Índico. Junto con Suez, la "Puerta de las Lágrimas" (su nombre árabe) es una bisagra clave para pasar del Mediterráneo al Índico y en tiempos prehistóricos posiblemente fue uno de los puentes del Out of África. El estrecho ha sido una de las causas de la rivalidad geopolítica entre Egipto (que controla Suez) y Etiopía, y que motivó el apoyo de Egipto a la separatista Eritrea en la guerra de 1998-2000. Este conflicto ha sido, a su vez, el causante de buena parte de las inestabilidades del Cuerno de África, ya que Eritrea intentó imponerle su moneda a Etiopía basándose en que era su salida al Mar Rojo, y Etiopía se negó, optando por salir al mar a través de la región somalí de Somalilandia, y causando una grave crisis económica en Eritrea. Somalilandia es independiente de facto, y si no es un Estado reconocido internacionalmente es debido a las maniobras de Egipto, que obviamente recelaba de que Etiopía controlase a la vez las fuentes del Nilo Azul y una buena porción de Bab el-Mandeb. *Yibuti es una base anglo-americana y francesa, y Yemen es prácticamente un Estado fallido en proceso de balcanización, donde se enfrentan Arabia Saudí, Irán, diversas milicias fundamentalistas y grupos de operaciones especiales de EEUU*. Las aguas territoriales están plagadas de piratas, algo comprensible teniendo en cuenta que por ellas circulan 3,2 millones de barriles de crudo al día y una buena parte del comercio internacional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuente: Europa Soberana


----------



## A.B.C. (12 Jun 2015)

*
Yemen: El casco medieval de Saná sufre un feroz ataque aéreo 
Publicado: 12 jun 2015 12:26 GMT 

La coalición de países árabes encabezada por Arabia Saudita ha realizado un ataque aéreo contra el casco histórico de Saná, la capital de Yemen, considerado patrimonio cultural de la humanidad por la Unesco. Cinco personas han muerto y tres edificios han quedado destruidos a causa del bombardeo.
RIA Novosti*informa de que, según los testimonios de algunos vecinos, este ha sido el primer ataque contra los barrios medievales de la ciudad desde el comienzo de la operación militar de la coalición. La parte antigua de Saná alberga más de 6.000 edificios construidos la primera mitad del siglo XI.
*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (14 Jun 2015)

Las tropas auxiliares de la OTAN no están teniendo unos días agradables en Yemen...
The Yemeni army and Popular Forces of Ansarullah killed tens of Al-Qaeda terrorists in special operations in Aden, Southern Yemen. - See more at: al-Qaeda


----------



## A.B.C. (16 Jun 2015)

*
Principales componentes de la política de Rusia respecto a la crisis en Yemen 
Domingo 14 de Junio de 2015 15:35 
Por Alwaght

En el análisis de la política de Rusia respecto a Yemen hay que tener en cuenta que Moscú no considera a este país árabe dentro de su círculo de máximos intereses vitales. Además, los rusos saben bien que una intervención directa o indirecta en Yemen provocará la reacción del Occidente —como ha ocurrido ya en el caso de Ucrania— y esto puede poner en peligro sus intereses sensibles. Por estas razones, la reacción de Moscú ante los avatares en Yemen no ha sido tan agresiva.

Hay que tener en cuenta los siguientes puntos para entender mejor el enfoque de Rusia en cuanto a Yemen.
1.*** Los rusos ven los acontecimientos en Yemen desde su propio punto de vista. Ellos no toman posturas hasta que no hayan comprobado los costos y beneficios de una crisis. La actual postura del Kremlin demuestra que los rusos tienen dudas serias sobre la parte que va a triunfar en el conflicto yemení y, por esto, se abstienen de tomar partido por alguno de los lados. Los rusos saben muy bien que, en la actual situación, ninguna parte puede alcanzar la victoria sin un ataque terrestre en Yemen.

2.** Debido a las consecuencias de una eventual intervención de Rusia en Yemen, la reacción de los rusos no diferiría mucho de la de los países occidentales. Por otro parte, hay tener en cuenta que Rusia tiene un protagonismo limitado en la escena internacional y no puede involucrarse en todas las crisis internacionales. De hecho, Rusia es una potencia que ha sido capaz de separar o anexionar a su territorio regiones como Osetia, Abjasia o la península de Crimea, con las que ha mantenido una influencia tradicional, sin embargo, Moscú carecer de la capacidad necesaria para ocupar o mantener amplia presencia militar en regiones y países donde no tiene intereses vitales.

3.*** Rusia ha anunciado oficialmente que apoya la reconciliación nacional en Yemen, de hecho, cree que los diálogos nacionales en Yemen se deben retomar y se debe atender las demandas e intereses de todas religiones y sectas en el país árabe. Desde antes, Rusia ha expresado su apoyo a la iniciativa de la Liga Árabe y del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (Integrado por los países árabes del Golfo Pérsico) para poner fin al conflicto en Yemen.

4.*** Al contrario de la antigua Unión Soviética, que apoyaba a los revolucionarios de todo el mundo, Rusia no se siente comprometida con respaldar revoluciones y* grupos anti-EEUU. Hoy en día, la inestabilidad es el peligro más importante para Rusia, país que no considera ya más las revoluciones como una herramienta de su política exterior.* El principal objetivo de Rusia en Yemen es contener a los grupos extremistas suníes, especialmente Al-Qaeda. Por esto, prioriza la estabilidad al conflicto entre grupos yemeníes y su apoyo a las corrientes revolucionarias. Esto porque el extremismo religioso en Yemen y Oriente Medio afecta la estabilidad en zonas como el Cáucaso del Norte, donde Rusia mantiene una influencia tradicional.

5. ** La postura de Rusia respecto a los avatares de Yemen muestran que Moscú ha adoptado una estrategia de no intervención. Parece que Rusia tiene una postura contraria a la de Arabia Saudí y el Occidente y que critica el doble estándar en loa casos de Ucrania y Yemen, pero en realidad, Moscú ha programado una estrategia de no intervención para poder así mantener sus contactos con todas las partes del conflicto y desempeñar el rol de mediador cuando sea preciso.
 
6. ** En caso de que la República Islámica de Irán aumentara sus negociaciones diplomáticas con Rusia para convencerla de que el movimiento yemení Ansarolá será el vencedor del conflicto. En este sentido, parece que hay tres factores que podrían influenciar en la política exterior de Rusia sobre Yemen.

Primero: Lo que puede provocar el interés de Rusia sobre Yemen es la situación geográfica de este país, especialmente su domino sobre el estrecho de Mandeb que conecta el golfo de Adén con el mar Rojo. Así los rusos incluirán a Yemen en la agenda de su rivalidad geopolítica con el Occidente.

Segundo: La confrontación de Rusia y Estados Unidos en Ucrania y la confrontación de este país con los Estados árabes en Siria son los factores que puede animar a Rusia a desempeñar un papel más activo en el caso yemení. De hecho, con la intervención en Yemen, Rusia puede abrir un nuevo frente contra el Occidente, principalmente contra EEUU y sus aliados de regionales.

Tercero: considerando las preocupaciones de Moscú sobre la expansión del extremismo en Oriente Medio y su contagio a las regiones musulmanas rusas como el Cáucaso del Norte, los chiíes houthíes de Ansarolá pueden contener a los extremistas suníes y grupos como Al-Qaeda en Yemen.
*


----------



## argenlino (16 Jun 2015)

Ahora si, que los cabezas con trapos vayan sacando pasajes al extranjero.. tribus en Najran se levantarán contra el régimen saudí por su agresión contra Yemen y lucharán contra las fuerzas saudíes.

http://media.farsnews.com/media/Uploaded/Files/Images/1394/03/25/13940325000494_PhotoJ.jpg

Farsnews


----------



## A.B.C. (16 Jun 2015)

*
Dije: "Lo del Yemen va a traer cola"; o sea, es más importante de lo que parece... La prueba es lo dificil que resulta obtener noticias de lo que está pasando. Por éso callan aquello que no les favorece, no sea que cunda el ejemplo de los despertares populares
*


----------



## Hearts (16 Jun 2015)

_Líderes tribales proclaman la independencia de Najran de Arabia Saudita y se unen a Yemeníes contra las fuerzas armadas de Arabia Saudita:_


Mon Jun 15, 2015 6:30

*Tribal Leaders Declare Official Separation of Najran from S. Arabia, Join Yemen against Saudi Forces*









TEHRAN (FNA)- The tribal leaders in the border city of Najran said they detach from Saudi Arabia and join the Yemenis in their war on Saudi Arabia.


Sheikh Fouzi Akram, the leader of Yaam and Walad Abdullah tribes in Najran told FNA on Monday that the city's tribes have immediate plans for separation from the Central government in Riyadh.

"The Saudi army fires mortar shells and missiles at Najran region and then blames the Houthis of Yemen for it," he said, adding that a number of tribes in Southern Najran have already had meetings with the Yemeni army on how to fight back at the Saudi army.

Sheikh Akram underlined that the Yemeni tribes' demands for independence were raised after the Saudi regime's savage aggression against Yemen and the presence of the Saudi military men in Najran.

"All Yemeni tribes are threatened by Saudi Arabia and we are ready for martyrdom for Allah's cause," he added.

His remarks came after the tribal people living in Najran in a statement voiced opposition to Riyadh's strikes on Yemen and declared war against the Saudi regime.

"The Najran tribes in a statement declared war against the occupying Saudi regime, stressing that the House of Saud represents corruption on the Earth and sheds the bloods of innocent people across the globe in a very routine and normal manner," activist Abdulaziz Farid told FNA on Monday.

According to Farid, the statement also added that "the seditionist Saudi regime wants to turn the Najran region into the forefront of war against its brothers and neighbors and has used this region for artillery attacks against Yemen since the second week of the war" on the Yemeni people.

He underlined that the tribes in Najran will rise against the Saudi regime for its aggression against Yemen and will fight against the Saudi forces.

His remarks came after Saudi Minister of the National Guard Mutaib bin Abdullah sent gifts, worth several millions of Rials, to the Arab sheikhs in Najran in the Southeastern parts of the country to dissuade them from hosting and supporting Yemen's Ansarullah movement.

Yemen's Khabar news agency reported last week that Mutaib has paid 1mln Saudi rials (approximately 250,000 US dollar) to each tribal leaders and sheikhs in Najran along with an appreciation letter to keep them on Riyadh's side.

The Saudi activists have released documents showing one-million-rial checks sent for Hossein Mahdi al-Haidar, Massoud Bin Mahdi al-Haidar, Sal Ibn Naji and others who are among the Nijran leaders.

The Najran tribes' statement in opposition to using the region as a frontline to attack Yemen showed that their leaders have not accepted the checks.

Also yesterday reports said that a large number of Saudi nationals are on the verge of starvation as a result of intensified attacks by the Yemeni forces on the border regions and the Riyadh government's lack of attention.

"As the clashes between the Yemeni revolutionary forces and Saudi forces have intensified in Najran province in Southwestern Saudi Arabia and near the border with Yemen in recent days, hundreds of residents of border regions who have fled the fighting are facing famine due to an acute shortage of foodstuff," Talal Ahmed, a Saudi political activist, told FNA on Sunday.

He underlined that a large number of families in the border regions of Saudi Arabia cannot meet their daily needs, and complained that "the Saudi army has looted the houses of these people".


Farsnews
.
.


----------



## A.B.C. (16 Jun 2015)

*
Huthis y el Ejército yemení golpean a Al Qaida en Adén y Taizz
Domingo 14 de Junio de 2015 12:52 

En la ciudad portuaria de Adén (sur de Yemen) más de 90 milicianos takfiris de Al Qaida han muerto o han resultado heridos tras un ataque llevado a cabo por el Ejército y las fuerzas populares de Ansarulá (huthis) contra una de sus concentraciones en la región de Bir Ahmed, señaló la agencia yemení Saba News que citó a una fuente militar.
Y después, en apoyo a los takfiris, los aviones de caza saudíes han llevado a cabo varios ataques contra diferentes partes de Adén en un intento de obstaculizar la progresión de las fuerzas yemeníes, añadió la misma fuente.

Sin embargo, estos ataques no han impedido a las fuerzas yemeníes proseguir su avance en dicha región.

Avances en Taizz

Estos éxitos yemeníes en Yemen han ido acompañados de otros en la provincia de Taizz.

En esta última, el Ejército yemení y los combatientes de Ansarulá han sitiado a un gran número de terroristas de Al Qaida en la provincia, donde han continuado avanzando en contra de los militantes apoyados por Arabia Saudí.

Los yemeníes tomaron el control del edificio de seguridad en la ciudad después de fuertes combates contra los milicianos del partido Islah (pro-saudí) y terroristas takfiris. Según las fuerzas de seguridad citadas por la agencia Yemeni Press, decenas de terroristas apoyados por la coalición norteamericano-saudí han sido muertes en estos combates.

Las fuerzas yemeníes han realizado también grandes avances en los distritos de Asaifrah, Yabal al Arish y Wadi Hadid.

Los militares yemeníes pusieron luego cerco a los militantes de Al Islah y a los terroristas de Al Qaida en el distrito de Al Rauda.

Los yemeníes confiscaron también armas y municiones suministradas a estos grupos por los aviones saudíes. Ellos manifestaron su determinación de limpiar la ciudad de Taizz de terroristas.
El ejército yemení bombardeó la residencia del emirato saudita en Asir
El ejército yemení y los Comités Populares bombardearon la residencia del emirato saudita en la provincia de Ahad al Masareha, en la región fronteriza de Asir. El corresponsal de al Mayadeen citó fuentes militares e informó sobre combates entre el ejército yemení y la guardia fronteriza saudita en las colinas de al Dukhan y al Doud, mientras se bombardeaba la posición saudita de Ain al Harra con decenas de misiles.

*


----------



## 123456 (16 Jun 2015)

joder la cosa se esta poniendo mas seria de lo que parece, y el silencio general de los medios lo confirma.

hay algún mapa de zonas controladas por yemeníes en arabia saudí??


----------



## Hearts (17 Jun 2015)

*Sheikh Imran Hosein:*







Sheikh Imran Hosein, dice algo así:

*"Un fuego que surgirá en Yemen liberará a Arabia."*


En youtube se encuentran videos de Sheikh Imran Hosein:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCldoa21JJOomw5t9aF1eYKg
.
.


----------



## A.B.C. (17 Jun 2015)

*
Lo importante para Europa es que sin dinerito saudi la inmigración extraeuropea tendra menos recursos económicos y nos conviene que Yemen, sin saberlo, nos beneficie. Es más lo del ISIS quedará sin financiación*


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (17 Jun 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Ataque Houthis a una base de Al Sharfa en Najran, que se encuentra a unos 40 km en el interior del reino saudí. Se pueden ver como vehículos y blindados saudies huyen ante el madrugador acoso de la infantería houthi.
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nod43rLiNls" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Exactamente lo que se podía esperar, la Casa de Saud no tiene ningún ejército de a pie que los respalde, necesitarían comprar paquistaníes al peso o pedir a USA que les mande a los negros y latinos vestidos de camuflaje.

Veo en el vídeo que mencionan algo parecido a "Israel" en sus gritos de guerra, ¿los mencionan como enemigos junto a los saudíes?


----------



## lobomalo (17 Jun 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Ataque Houthis a una base de Al Sharfa en Najran, que se encuentra a unos 40 km en el interior del reino saudí. Se pueden ver como vehículos y blindados saudies huyen ante el madrugador acoso de la infantería houthi.
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nod43rLiNls" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



acojonante ... diez mataos hacen frente a 3-4 blindados .. se cepillan uno y ponen en fuga al resto.... 

y para colmo se llevan como souvenir un FN2000 .. .que lo miran como si fuera un arma extraterrestre ::

.... por que no se trata de una invasion por parte de un ejercito potente... si no los Saudies duraban un telediario....

...


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2015)

Hassan Ridha ha retwitteado
Hasan Sari ‏@HasanSari7 45 minHace 45 minutos

So far, at least 30 people reported killed, dozens injured after 4 car bombs hit Houthi affiliated mosques, HQ in several parts of #Sanaa"
*
 Hasta ahora, al menos 30 personas muertos, decenas de heridos después de 4 coches bomba golpeó Houthi mezquitas afiliadas, HQ en varias partes del #Sanaa "


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Jun 2015)

lobomalo dijo:


> acojonante ... diez mataos hacen frente a 3-4 blindados .. se cepillan uno y ponen en fuga al resto....
> 
> y para colmo se llevan como souvenir un FN2000 .. .que lo miran como si fuera un arma extraterrestre ::
> 
> ...



Amihooo la moral en la guerra no se si lo será todo pero casi TODO.


----------



## lobomalo (18 Jun 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Amihooo la moral en la guerra no se si lo será todo pero casi TODO.



no niego la mayor y mas cuando los saudies estan acostumbrados a la buena vida 

en otro orden de cosas... como aparecia mas arriba..

*Al menos 30 muertos por varias explosiones en la capital de Yemen*

El Estado Islámico se atribuye la autoría de cuatro ataques con coche bomba y varios artefactos en Saná

Al menos 30 muertos por varias explosiones en la capital de Yemen | Internacional | EL PA


como las tribus rebeldes del sur de Arabia S. y los yemenies les de por hacer lo mismo en territorio saudita... aqui se va´ver un follon..


..


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (18 Jun 2015)

Estado Islámico en Yemen = Servicios secretos saudíes o células engañadas de takfiríes

El problema es que si Yemen o Irán hacen lo mismo y empiezan a poner bombas en Arabia (tendrían que ser en concesionarios de Mercedes Benz para pillar a alguno eso sí, no en mezquitas), la prensa anglosionista entonces sí les acusaría a ellos de malvados terroristas bla bla bla...


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Jun 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Estado Islámico en Yemen = Servicios secretos saudíes o células engañadas de takfiríes
> 
> El problema es que si Yemen o Irán hacen lo mismo y empiezan a poner bombas en Arabia (tendrían que ser en concesionarios de Mercedes Benz para pillar a alguno eso sí, no en mezquitas), la prensa anglosionista entonces sí les acusaría a ellos de malvados terroristas bla bla bla...



No dude usted de que lo van a hacer..esto sólo es el comienzo y los Yemenís chíis van pagar con sangre lo cobrado en la misma, y dudo de que Irán se niegue o los pare, amén de que supongo que avanzarán hacia los pozos. Vamos para bingo.


----------



## Pepe Broz (18 Jun 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Veo en el vídeo que mencionan algo parecido a "Israel" en sus gritos de guerra, ¿los mencionan como enemigos junto a los saudíes?



Es un "motto"=lema de los houtis
Cuando entran en una ciudad lo pintan en las paredes






Allah is the greatest. Death to America. Death to Israel
Allah es grande. Muerte a America. Muerte a Israel

A filmmaker who gained unprecedented access to the Houthis explains what's going on in Yemen | Public Radio International


----------



## murray (18 Jun 2015)

lobomalo dijo:


> no niego la mayor y mas cuando los saudies estan acostumbrados a la buena vida
> 
> en otro orden de cosas... como aparecia mas arriba..
> 
> ...



Cada vez es más evidente que ISIS y Al Qaeda fueron creados (no ideados ...) por Arabia Saudi, y son financiados por ellos.

Qué casualidad que en un bando estén los houties, y en el otro Arabia Saudi, Al Qaeda, e ISIS.

Qué casualidad que ISIS no haya entrado en Arabia Saudí (cuando 10 yemenís mataos toman fácilmente una base .... como en el video de más arriba, y en Siria tengan que luchar contra un ejército "de verdad"). 

Qué casualidad que no haya atentados de Al Qaeda en Arabia Saudi. El único que hubo de ISIS hace un par de semanas, fue contra una mezquita chiita (los Saud son sunís ...), supongo que para despistar ...

Qué casualidad que ISIS surgiera en Siria cuando los rebeldes apoyados por Occidente estaban prácticamente derrotados, y que Al Assad haya pasado de luchar contra los rebeldes a tener que luchar contra el ISIS.

Qué casualidad que el ISIS esté asentado en territorios estratégicos de Irak y controlen pozos de petróleo.

A los medios de comunicación no les interesa cubrir el conflicto de Yemen porque ahí se hace evidente que ISIS y Al Qaeda son en la práctica el ejército de Arabia Saudi, que son los principales aliados de EEUU (e Israel) en la zona .

Lo más acojonante de todo, es que no creo que los saudíes sean tan listos y maquiavélicos como para haber planificado la creación de ISIS y Al Qaeda ... aparte que estos no hacen nada sin la aprobación de sus principales aliados (clientes ...).

Estos son nuestros amigos y aliados ...


----------



## lobomalo (18 Jun 2015)

murray dijo:


> Cada vez es más evidente que ISIS y Al Qaeda fueron creados (no ideados ...) por Arabia Saudi, y son financiados por ellos.
> 
> Qué casualidad que en un bando estén los houties, y en el otro Arabia Saudi, Al Qaeda, e ISIS.
> 
> ...




Sin poder asegurarlo, es evidente que detras de ISIS y demas patuleas de movimientos yihaidistas se encuentra una financiacion y apoyo saudita... pero me sorprende que los saudies desconozcan el dicho: "Dios, cuidame de mis amigos que de mis enemigos me cuido yo" .... ... no seria de extrañar que a la larga y dadas las "curiosas" costumbres de la familia real saudí, algun dia se llevaran una desagradable sorpresa ...

..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (18 Jun 2015)

Los problemas de Árabia Saudí se acentúan, su división territorial parece ya algo real....
BientÃ´t la chute du rÃ©gime saoudien ? La province de Najran aurait rejoint l&rsquo;armÃ©e yÃ©mÃ©nite ! | Quenel+

Ha caído en las redes de la tríada: 
Corporaciones fuertes / estados débiles / fronteras permeables
o


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Jun 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Los problemas de Árabia Saudí se acentúan, su división territorial parece ya algo real....
> BientÃ´t la chute du rÃ©gime saoudien ? La province de Najran aurait rejoint l&rsquo;armÃ©e yÃ©mÃ©nite ! | Quenel+
> 
> Ha caído en las redes de la tríada:
> ...



Todo lo que venga mal a los perros de Saud, es bueno para los humildes del mundo.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (18 Jun 2015)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Es un "motto"=lema de los houtis
> Cuando entran en una ciudad lo pintan en las paredes
> 
> http://cdn-113a.kxcdn.com/sites/def...image/public/DeathToAmerica.jpg?itok=KB24PE28
> ...



Gracias, el artículo es totalmente pro-Estados Unidos pero efectivamente describen que es su lema, este es el entero:

"_God is Great, Death to America, Death to Israel, God curse the Jews, Victory to Islam._"

"_...Alá maldiga a los judíos. Victoria al Islam._"

Se nota que no son salafistas ni takfiries, esos no mencionan a Israel ni para disimular.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Jun 2015)

Najran se une a lucha junto a Yemen????? o_o 


:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Esto se merece un hilo propio.-....


----------



## A.B.C. (20 Jun 2015)

*
El pequeño país, enfrente de Yemen. donde las grandes potencias quieren tener bases militares 
Publicado: 17 jun 2015 12:55 GMT 

Las grandes potencias compiten para desplazar sus tropas hasta Yibuti, un pequeño país ubicado en el mar Rojo que sirve como puente entre África y Oriente Medio. Refugio de bases militares de EE.UU. y Francia, el interés del gigante asiático por este enclave estratégico no deja de aumentar. Descubra por qué. 

Ubicado en el cuerno de África, Yibuti alberga bases militares estadounidenses y francesas y es uno de los países más codiciados por las principales potencias mundiales,*informa el portal*Global Voices Online.

Una de las grandes ventajas del pequeño país estriba en su estabilidad en una región altamente volátil y su proximidad a las inestables regiones de África y Oriente Medio, lo cual hace que juegue un rol clave en la lucha contra el yihadismo.

Rodeado por Eritrea, Etiopía y Somalia, Yibuti ha estado gobernado por el presidente Ismael Omar Guelleh desde 1999. La presencia de Francia en el país viene de antiguo: Yibuti proclamó su independencia del país galo en 1977 pero desde entonces París ha tenido una gran influencia en la región.

Tras los ataques terroristas del 11 de septiembre, EE.UU. empezó a interesarse por Yibuti. Con presencia militar en el país africano desde 2002, éste alberga*la mayor base militar permanente estadounidense en África (Camp Lemonnier, que alberga a 4.000 profesionales, la mayoría perteneciente a la Fuerza de Tarea Conjunta Combinada-Cuerno de África). En 2014, EE.UU. renovó el alquiler de su instalación durante diez años más por 40 millones de dólares al año.

Además, el presidente del país africano declaraba recientemente a*AFP que China y Yibuti están llevando a cabo conversaciones sobre el*establecimiento de la primera base naval oficial del gigante asiático. "Los diálogos están en curso", anunciaba Guelleh.
Ante esta situación, un congresista de EE.UU. no ocultó su preocupación antes de la visita del secretario de Estado John Kerry a Yibuti en mayo pasado porque los intereses de su país en la región se estaban "poniendo en peligro" a causa de la creciente y*"preocupante" presencia china*allí.
*

---------- Post added 20-jun-2015 at 04:16 ----------

*
Reino Unido confirma que brinda apoyo a Arabia Saudita contra Yemen 
Publicado: 19 jun 2015 20:50 GMT 

RT ha contactado con el Ministerio de Defensa británico para saber si las armas de dicho país están siendo utilizadas en los ataques aéreos saudíes en Yemen. En su respuesta, un portavoz afirmó que la asistencia británica incluye el suministro de armas guiadas de precisión, si bien subraya que el Gobierno británico se ha asegurado que su uso se ajustará al derecho internacional. 

"Reino Unido no participa directamente en las operaciones militares saudíes", declaró a RT un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa británico, si bien precisó que su país suministra a Arabia Saudí armas guiadas de precisión.

"Estamos proporcionando apoyo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Arabia Saudita y, como parte de los acuerdos preexistentes, estamos proporcionando armas guiadas de precisión para ayudar a la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia Saudita",*aseguró el portavoz. "El uso de estas armas es un asunto de los saudíes, pero estamos seguros de que van a ser utilizadas en el cumplimiento del derecho internacional", puntualizó.

La respuesta del Ministerio de Defensa confirma las sospechas de Andrew Smith, de la Campaña contra el Comercio de Armas (CAAT, por sus siglas en inglés). "El bombardeo de Arabia Saudita ha generado una catástrofe humanitaria y ahora sabemos que las armas de Reino Unido han contribuido a hacerlo", se lamenta. Smith sostiene que "el Gobierno del Reino Unido está enviando el mensaje de que los derechos humanos y la democracia son menos importantes que la venta de armas".

Arabia Saudita y Reino Unido han mantenido durante mucho tiempo estrechas relaciones en el comercio de armas. No en vano, Arabia Saudita es en este sector el mayor cliente de Reino Unido, que es el proveedor principal y único de la nación del golfo, recuerda la CAAT.

La guerra en Yemen contra los rebeldes hutíes, liderada por Arabia Saudita y apoyada indirectamente por el Reino Unido, sigue sumando victimas. Según estimaciones de la ONU, 2.288 personas han muerto a consecuencia de los ataques aéreos de Arabia Saudita, la mitad de las cuales eran civiles. El número de heridos asciende a unos 10.000.
La crisis humanitaria en Yemen se está agudizando y la Organización Mundial de la Salud advierte que 8,6 millones de personas se encuentran en emergencia médica "urgente".
*


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2015)

Bassem ‏@BBassem7 13 hHace 13 horas

#Qatar paid $250M to destabilize #Yemen -how much do you think they have paid in #Syria so far? #SaudiCables #Saudi 
*
*#Qatar Pagó $ 250M para desestabilizar #Yemen* -¿Cuánto crees que han pagado en #Syria hasta ahora? #SaudiCables #Saudi


----------



## A.B.C. (21 Jun 2015)

*
Los opositores se hacen con el control de una base militar en Arabia Saudita 
Publicado: 20 jun 2015 19:55 GMT | Última actualización: 20 jun 2015 20:28 GMT 
El movimiento militar opositor Ahrar al-Najran ha logrado tomar una base militar en el sur de Arabia Saudita. 
El movimiento opositor saudí Ahrar al-Najran ha anunciado que sus milicianos tomaron una base militar en la provincia Najran, en el sur del país, informa la agencia Fars. Al mismo tiempo, se registraron en la zona fuertes enfrentamientos entre miembros de la organización y militares saudíes.
El movimiento, creado hace unos días por las fuerzas tribales y activistas de esta región chií, tiene por objetivo luchar por la independencia de la familia real saudí y apoyar a los rebeldes hutíes*en Yemen.*Según una de las activistas, "todas las tribus de la provincia pasaron a formar parte de Ahrar al-Najran".
El grupo considera que el Gobierno central quiere convertir su región en "la vanguardia de la guerra" contra Yemen y usa su territorio para lanzar ataques de artillería contra los hutíes, con los cuales las tribus de la zona comparten la misma rama del islam, el chiísmo.

*

---------- Post added 21-jun-2015 at 00:58 ----------

*
"Dictadura errática y secreta": WikiLeaks publica miles de cables secretos sobre el régimen saudí 
Publicado: 20 jun 2015 17:32 GMT 

Este viernes WikiLeaks ha publicado más de 60.000 documentos diplomáticos del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores saudita, que contienen comunicaciones secretas de varias Embajadas de Arabia Saudita en todo el mundo. Se trata de un adelanto del medio millón de documentos clasificados que la plataforma expediría en las próximas semanas. 

"El Reino de Arabia Saudita es una dictadura hereditaria que bordea el golfo Pérsico. A pesar de que los derechos humanos no son respetados, Arabia Saudita sigue siendo un aliado principal*en Oriente Medio de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, en gran parte, debido a sus reservas de petróleo sin rival a nivel mundial",*subraya*uno de los documentos.

Comentando el lanzamiento, Julian Assange, fundador de WikiLeaks*dijo que los mismos "destapan a*una dictadura cada vez más errática y secreta que no sólo ha celebrado este año su centésima decapitación, sino que también se ha convertido en una amenaza para sus vecinos".
*
El liderazgo de*Arabia Saudita en*la lista de los países productores de petróleo le dio una "influencia desproporcionada en los asuntos internacionales". Cada año la ganancia en*petrodólares*recarga las arcas de los bancos del Reino Unido y de empresas de armas estadounidenses.
*

---------- Post added 21-jun-2015 at 00:59 ----------

*
"Dictadura errática y secreta": WikiLeaks publica miles de cables secretos sobre el régimen saudí 
Publicado: 20 jun 2015 17:32 GMT 

Este viernes WikiLeaks ha publicado más de 60.000 documentos diplomáticos del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores saudita, que contienen comunicaciones secretas de varias Embajadas de Arabia Saudita en todo el mundo. Se trata de un adelanto del medio millón de documentos clasificados que la plataforma expediría en las próximas semanas. 

"El Reino de Arabia Saudita es una dictadura hereditaria que bordea el golfo Pérsico. A pesar de que los derechos humanos no son respetados, Arabia Saudita sigue siendo un aliado principal*en Oriente Medio de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, en gran parte, debido a sus reservas de petróleo sin rival a nivel mundial",*subraya*uno de los documentos.

Comentando el lanzamiento, Julian Assange, fundador de WikiLeaks*dijo que los mismos "destapan a*una dictadura cada vez más errática y secreta que no sólo ha celebrado este año su centésima decapitación, sino que también se ha convertido en una amenaza para sus vecinos".
*
El liderazgo de*Arabia Saudita en*la lista de los países productores de petróleo le dio una "influencia desproporcionada en los asuntos internacionales". Cada año la ganancia en*petrodólares*recarga las arcas de los bancos del Reino Unido y de empresas de armas estadounidenses.
*

---------- Post added 21-jun-2015 at 01:06 ----------

*
Siria: Arabia Saudita traiciona al mundo islámico 
Publicado: 6 nov 2013 14:16 GMT

ES NOTICIA ANTIGUA PERO RELACIONADA Y CREO DE INTERÉS 

El ministro de Información de Siria declaró que Arabia Saudita es responsable de la muerte y destrucción en todo el mundo islámico hoy en día, incluso en Siria. 

El ministro de Información de Siria, Omran al Zoubi, aconsejó a Riad que detenga su política de apoyo al terrorismo contra*Siria*y otros países de la región, como Irak, El Líbano y Argelia. En particular Al Zoubi criticó al ministro de Exteriores del país, Saud Al Faisal, subrayando que este "siempre ha impulsado la política de*Arabia Saudita*hacia el fracaso" y le acusó de apoyar "el terrorismo practicado por el reino".

Sus comentarios se produjeron después de una reunión entre Al Faisal y su homólogo de EE.UU., John Kerry, el lunes. Durante la reunión, el funcionario saudita supuestamente lamentó la inacción de la comunidad internacional sobre la crisis siria, en particular la decisión de EE.UU. de no intervenir militarmente, según informa la cadena Press TV.

Siria, a su vez, acusa a Arabia Saudita de ser uno de los principales patrocinadores regionales de los militantes apoyados desde el extranjero.
En un callejón sin salida

Mientras tanto, esta semana*se ha revelado*que durante su visita de julio a Moscú el jefe de la inteligencia saudita, el príncipe Bandar bin Sultan, ofreció al presidente ruso Vladímir Putin un acceso privilegiado a los recursos petrolíferos sauditas y un aumento de la colaboración de los dos países en política energética si Rusia deje de colaborar con el Gobierno sirio.

Según el presidente de la Universidad Americana de Moscú, Eduard Lozanski, Arabia Saudita se encuentra en un callejón sin salida y es una buena noticia tanto para todo Oriente Medio, como para las perspectivas pacíficas en Siria. Según el experto, el importante aliado de los sauditas, EE.UU., últimamente depende menos de la importación de petróleo de Oriente Medio, por lo que está menos interesado en los asuntos regionales. En realidad, según Lozanski, "ahora Moscú se está convirtiendo en la principal fuerza impulsora en Oriente Medio".
*


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ‏@Russ_Warrior 3 hHace 3 horas

Breaking! #Yemen forces seizes control of #Saudi military bases in the S-W region of #Jizan! 
*
Breaking! #yemen Fuerzas hace con el control de las bases militares #Saudi en la región SO de #Jizan!

PressTV-Yemen forces seize Saudi military bases 







21/06/2015

*El ejército yemení, apoyado por los comités populares, ha tomado el control de una serie de bases militares saudíes en la provincia de Jizan como Riad sigue golpeando la nación árabe empobrecida.*

De acuerdo con medios de comunicación el domingo, las fuerzas yemeníes lograron capturar tres sitios militares saudíes en el área de al-Jaberi en la región suroeste.

Las fuerzas yemeníes también prendieron fuego a dos vehículos militares saudíes en el ataque a las bases militares saudíes.

De Yemen al-Masirah TV informó que las fuerzas sauditas dejaron colectivamente sus posiciones y huyeron de la zona como consecuencia del atentado de Yemen.

Los informes dijeron más temprano en el día en que al menos un soldado saudí había muerto y otros cinco heridos en un ataque de represalia yemení separada en Jizan.

Informes en los últimos días han mostrado un aumento en los enfrentamientos fronterizos entre las fuerzas terrestres saudíes y los combatientes yemeníes.

El avance de las fuerzas yemeníes viene como Arabia Saudita continúa apuntando a Yemen con ataques mortales.

Aviones de combate sauditas atacaron la ciudad de Saqayn en la norteña provincia yemení de Saada, en última embestida de Riad en el país árabe el domingo. No hubo informes inmediatos de víctimas o daños debido al ataque.

Aviones Arabia también bombardeó una mezquita en la cápita de Yemen, Saná, el sábado, matando al menos a cuatro personas.

Al menos cinco personas, entre ellas mujeres y niños, también perdieron la vida en un ataque aéreo de Arabia, en una zona residencial en la provincia central de Yemen de Ma'rib.

Riad ha estado bombardeando áreas a través de Yemen desde el 26 de marzo sin el mandato de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) y con el objetivo de socavar el movimiento Houthi Ansarullah así como la restauración de la energía prófugo ex presidente, Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, que es un aliado incondicional del régimen de Al Saud.

Portavoz Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, Rupert Colville, dijo el 16 de junio que más de 1.410 civiles yemeníes, entre ellos 210 mujeres, han muerto y más 3.423 han sufrido lesiones desde Arabia Saudita comenzó su campaña militar en Yemen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (21 Jun 2015)

El material OTAN parece un tanto obsoleto, por tanto que mejor que acudir a Rusia....
Arabia Saudita afirmó la intención de comprar sistemas rusos de defensa y de desarrollar las relaciones con Rusia a largo plazo, según el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Adel bin Ahmed Al-Jubeir.
"Nada puede impedirle a Arabia Saudita adquirir armas rusas" - RT
8:


----------



## Hearts (22 Jun 2015)

*Arabia Saudí prohíbe difusión de cables revelados por Wikileaks*







Entrada del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Arabia Saudí.


*Arabia Saudí ha pedido a sus ciudadanos no difundir ni reproducir la información contenida en los más de 60 mil cables diplomáticos provenientes de Arabia Saudí, publicada el viernes por el portal Wikileaks.*

Las leyes relativas a los crímenes informáticos "prohíben estos actos" (reproducir o difundir la información), ya que "los documentos están claramente falsificados", advierte a sus ciudadanos el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores saudí en un comunicado emitido el sábado.

Conviene evitar el acceso a cualquier sitio web sobre documentos filtrados, o con información que pudiera ser incorrecta, con la intención de dañar la seguridad nacional”, afirma la Cancillería saudí.
De igual forma, les pide "evitar ayudar a los enemigos de la patria en conseguir sus finalidades".

“Conviene evitar el acceso a cualquier sitio web sobre documentos filtrados, o con información que pudiera ser incorrecta, con la intención de dañar la seguridad nacional”, afirmó la Cancillería saudí en su cuenta de Twitter.

Ayer viernes, Wikileaks filtró unos 60.000 cables diplomáticos saudíes, procedentes de intercambios de correos electrónicos entre el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Arabia Saudí y terceros países, así como informes confidenciales de otras carteras saudíes, y anunció que desclasificaría medio millón más en las próximas semanas.

Las autoridades de Riad alegan que los documentos que están circulando ahora mismo por Internet y las redes sociales son fruto de un ataque electrónico que sufrió la Cancillería saudí anteriormente.






Osama Naqli, uno de los portavoces de la Cancillería saudí.

El Ministerio de Exteriores fue víctima de un ataque electrónico “organizado” el pasado mes de mayo, precisó el sábado un portavoz de Exteriores, Osama Naqly, en declaraciones recogidas por la agencia oficial saudí Spa.

No obstante, prosiguió, los piratas informáticos no consiguieron acceder a la mayoría de los documentos clasificados, que cuentan con un sistema de protección altamente cualificado.

De acuerdo con Naqly, Riad no se va a quedar con las manos cruzadas y va a tomar cartas en el asunto legalmente para dar con los autores del ataque, que a su juicio, forma parte de "una guerra electrónica entre los Estados".






El portal de Wikileaks donde fueron publicados los 60.000 cables secretos.

Por otra parte, aseguró que este suceso no va a afectar de ninguna forma al método de trabajo del Ministerio ni a las políticas "transparentes" de Arabia Saudí.

La masiva publicación se produjo al cumplirse tres años de que el fundador de Wikileaks, Julian Assange, se refugiara en la embajada de Ecuador en Londres, capital del Reino Unido, para impedir su extradición a Suecia por presuntos delitos sexuales.


Arabia SaudÃ­ prohÃ­be difusiÃ³n de cables revelados por Wikileaks - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

---------------------------------


*Wikileaks: Riad pagó 5 millones de dólares para arrinconar a Hezbolá*

Wikileaks: Riad pagÃ³ 5 millones de dÃ³lares para arrinconar a HezbolÃ¡ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
.
.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Jun 2015)

Si estuvieran "claramente falsificados" como dicen, no se habrían puesto así. Por tanto, están confirmando implícitamente su autenticidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (22 Jun 2015)

La presión sobre Arabia Saudí prosigue...
Yemeni Troops Fire 70 Missiles at Saudi Arabia's Najran Airport
Farsnews


----------



## jerjes (22 Jun 2015)

Lo q era de esperar ha sucedido, ha surgido hace pocos dias un movimiento opositor en el sur de Arabia saudi. Este movimiento llamado al Najran ha logrado tomar una base militar en Arabia saudi.El movimiento opositor saudi ha anunciado q sus milicias tomaron una base militar en la provincia de Najran, en el sur de Arabia Saudi informa la agencia Fars.

Se registraron fuertes enfrentamientos entre milicianos y militares saudies.El movimiento está compuesto de fuerzas tribales de esta region, cansados de las evidentes diferencias q hay entre los saudis sunies del norte y ellos en el sur malviviendo por ser de religion chiies.Su objetivo luchar por su independencia de la familia real saudi y unirse todas las tribus a los huties.










Ellos ven q el gobierno saudi está utilizando su territorio para lanzar ataques contra Yemen, pais q las tribus se sienten hermanados por compartir el chiismo y la misieria q en su propio pais les condena el feudal gobierno saudi.









Mientras Yemen se hunde cada vez mas en la sangre de la guerra y abusos de los derechos humanos contra la poblacion civil. Segun dijo la analista politica Catherine Shakdaur, "en una decada de guerra contra el terrorismo", los EE.UU han convertido el estado de derecho en una herramienta para el neoimperialimo.Arabia Saudita su mejor aliada en Oriente Medio,sirve como ejemplo como opera este nuevo encubrimiento politico y juridico, asegura la analista.

Este domingo las fuerzas yemenies lanzaron 70 misiles contra las bases militares saudies en Jizan en el sur de Arabia Saudi.El sabado tambien las fuerzas del Ejercito y comites populares yemenis, dispararon 36 misiles contra un centro militar en Dharan al-Janub en el sur de territorio saudi.

Arabia Saudi ha dcidido comprar armas nucleares a Pakistan, segun declaro un ex funcionario de Defensa de EE.UU a Sunday Times, en medio de las negociaciones sobre el programa nuclear de Iran. Aqui tieenen armas nucleares todos los q el Imperio e Israel permite.


----------



## A.B.C. (23 Jun 2015)

*
YEMEN EN ARABIA: HOMBRES CONTRA TANQUES

<iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cVe85-UbRNc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Terminado este video, se pueden ver otros similares
*


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2015)

*¿Otra oferta de Saud a Putin que no puede rechazar?*


Como ya sabrán, Arabia Saudita envió una delegación a Moscú para, nuevamente, conseguir el apoyo de Rusia en la solución de sus problemas en el Medio Oriente.







En una serie de anteriores maniobras diplomáticas, Saud, intentó amenazar a Moscú, haciendo ofertas absurdamente generosas, que, sin quererlo, mostró su desesperación y debilidad.

Si aceptan los tiempos que corren y hay un país que realmente necesita el apoyo de Rusia, ese es Arabia Saudita. Pero, por otro lado, si Moscú fuera más razonable, nunca haría negocios con Riad. Controlado por Washington y la City Saud se permitió utilizarse a sí mismo como mediador en guerras de marionetas, implicado en Siria, Irak, Irán, Yemen y, en cierta medida, Líbano, Egipto y en Libia inclusive.

Aunque los funcionarios del Departamento de Estado dejen que nunca permitirán que algo suceda con su amada autocracia en la región, Riyadh, en la guerra en Yemen, hasta ahora, Washington se ajusta lentamente a las fronteras de Arabia Saudita.

Riad ha participado activamente en la guerra de Iraq y Siria y en el continente africano han desempeñado un papel en la desestabilización de la situación política en Egipto y a un grado mucho mayor de Libia. La activación de la acción militar en la región es un factor importante en la aparición del caos del combustible en la Península Arábiga.

Arabia Saudita hoy más que nunca necesita aliados. Tal vez, Riyadh finalmente se da cuenta que Washington lo utiliza como material de consumo. Como el mediador principal en las agendas ocultas de Londres y Washington, Saud había estropeado su contexto social, económico y geopolítico.
*
Acuerdo*

Arabia Saudita ha hecho mucho por destruir a sus vecinos de Oriente Medio y África del norte, así como en ejercer presión sobre Estados lejos fuera de sus fronteras, que tienen un impacto significativo en sus regiones. Rusia no es la excepción. De hecho, el papel de Riyadh para desestabilizar la paz en Oriente Medio y África del norte es una parte de un movimiento geopolítico mayor dirigido a debilitar a Rusia y otros Estados afines.

En el pasado, la casa de Saud fue a Moscú con grande y generosa promesa de firmar un acuerdo lucrativo, para forzar a Rusia al abandono de su apoyo a Damasco, Bagdad y Teherán.

Según Telegraph "


> *Saud ofreció Rusia un acuerdo secreto de aceite, si abandonan secretamente a Siria, Arabia Saudita ofreció a Rusia un acuerdo que le permitía controlar el mercado mundial del petróleo y mantener los contratos de gas, si el Kremlin se negara a apoyar el régimen de Assad en Siria.*



En el periódico libanés Safir, que el príncipe Bandar


> *juró defender base naval rusa en Siria si el régimen de Asad era derrocado. También dio a entender ante la amenaza de ataques terroristas chechenos durante los Juegos Olímpicos de invierno en Sochi, que si no hay acuerdo. "Puedo darle una garantía de protección de los Juegos Olímpicos de invierno. Las facciones chechenas que amenazan la seguridad de los Juegos Olímpicos, son controlado por nosotros "*



El príncipe Bandar dijo que los chechenos que operan en Siria, son un instrumento de presión, que es fácil de administrar.


> *"Estas pandillas no asustan. Podemos usarlos para derrocar al régimen sirio, pero no juegan ningún papel en el futuro político de Siria".*



Está claro por qué Arabia Saudita no tiene aliados confiables. Declaración sobre el papel de Bandar en la creación y control de una de las más peligrosas organizaciones terroristas en la tierra es confirmada por otras publicaciones en la prensa mundial. Esto también demuestra la complicidad de Washington, Londres y Bruselas en conversaciones acerca de la inminente amenaza de agresión "Islamistas".
*
¿Por qué Putin podría negarse? *

El resurgimiento de Rusia como potencia mundial se basa no sólo en petróleo saudí o haber eliminado la amenaza del terrorismo en la región del Cáucaso. Moscú cada vez está más reforzada por las crecientes las relaciones con los miembros del grupo de los BRICS y otros países en desarrollo, está ganando rápidamente un montón comparado con peces gordos de políticas globales.

Brasil, India, China y Sudáfrica también han venido tras la presión similar de Washington y Londres, aunque quizás en menor medida. Su PIB agregado proporciona mercado Rusia un aumento gradual, contrariamente a anteriores sanciones de Occidente. Asimismo, los países en desarrollo han convertido en cada vez más conscientes que cambiar el equilibrio de poder y comienzan a buscar maneras de enfrentar los compromisos que previamente iban a evitar el destino de Libia, Siria e Iraq. Extrañamente bastante, pero la Unión Europea sufre también de las sanciones, que él mismo acuñó en relación con Rusia.

De hecho, el Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin puede decir no a Arabia Saudí, ya que es Arabia Saudita quien necesita apoyo de Moscú, no al contrario. El papel de Riad como mediador de Washington en Oriente Medio y los medios de ejercer presión en la etapa más grande del mundo lo condujo al precipicio. La misma suerte es inevitable Washington, pero que no sucedió hasta que él apoye a sus distribuidores.

Teniendo en cuenta estas realidades, Moscú va a necesitar tiempo para olvidar las amenazas vacías y promesas de Riyadh e iniciar una conversación sobre el camino real
Saudis to Offer Putin a Deal He Can’t Refuse? | New Eastern Outlook


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2015)

El principal problema de Yemen es la superpoblación.
Su tasa de fertilidad fue de casi 9 hijos por mujer durante 20 años y aunque ha bajado considerablemente en los últimos años, su crecimiento poblacional está disparado y es de los mayores del mundo. Y todo en un país sin apenas recursos hídricos ni suelo agrícola cultivable.
Cualquier excusas es válidad para matarse entre ellos.

Mathus en esencia, vamos.


----------



## murray (26 Jun 2015)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El principal problema de Yemen es la superpoblación.
> Su tasa de fertilidad fue de casi 9 hijos por mujer durante 20 años y aunque ha bajado considerablemente en los últimos años, su crecimiento poblacional está disparado y es de los mayores del mundo. Y todo en un país sin apenas recursos hídricos ni suelo agrícola cultivable.
> Cualquier excusas es válidad para matarse entre ellos.
> 
> Mathus en esencia, vamos.



El principal problema de Yemen no es la superpoblación. Su principal problema es que Arabia Saudita les está bombardeando, ISIS les está atacando, y Al Qaeda controla parte de su territorio.

Te recomiendo que te leas el hilo desde el principio para tener una idea más completa sobre de quién está matando a quién, y por qué.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (26 Jun 2015)

Las fuerzas auxiliares del imperio se parecen cada vez más a las romanas, no son muy leales cuando las cosas se ponen difíciles....
Hundreds of Saudi Soldiers, Commander Join Yemeni Forces
Farsnews

Al final tendrán que enviar a la Legión española a pringarse. Rajoy que días mas difíciles te esperan....
:XX::XX:


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (26 Jun 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Las fuerzas auxiliares del imperio se parecen cada vez más a las romanas, no son muy leales cuando las cosas se ponen difíciles....
> Hundreds of Saudi Soldiers, Commander Join Yemeni Forces
> Farsnews
> 
> ...



No conozco en detalle la situación actual del ejército español, pero tengo toda la impresión por lo que he visto y oído que la casi totalidad de los musulmanes y gran parte de los suramericanos que hay en los cuerpos no de élite, saldrían corriendo en cuanto hubiera una invasión. 

En España como hubiera un frente amplio que no diera para cubrirlo con la Legión, Regulares y Paracaidistas pasaría lo mismo, en general en cualquier país que se ha:

-acostumbrado a las paguitas, ya sea al estilo sueco o al estilo árabe
-acostumbrado a la "buena vida"
-acostumbrado a periodos de paz largos
-acostumbrado a la propaganda del marxismo cultural


----------



## K-KABOOM (26 Jun 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> No conozco en detalle la situación actual del ejército español, pero tengo toda la impresión por lo que he visto y oído que la casi totalidad de los musulmanes y gran parte de los suramericanos que hay en los cuerpos no de élite, saldrían corriendo en cuanto hubiera una invasión.
> 
> En España como hubiera un frente amplio que no diera para cubrirlo con la Legión, Regulares y Paracaidistas pasaría lo mismo, en general en cualquier país que se ha:
> 
> ...



Al final todo es parte de lo mismo, ellos solos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comerán.

NO hay identidad de país, no hay identidad comunitaria, no identidad de la defensa del más debil, no hay identidad propia, tal y como ellos han deseado.

NO van a tener suficiente mercenarios en el mundo para luchar todas las guerras futuras.

Europa plagada de no Europeos, países petroleros donde sus ciudadanos solo por ser ciudadanos son ricos y vagos, que lo hagan otros que ya lo pago.

Pero cuando se tiene que defender la patria, solo aquellos países que tienen o les queda algo de identidad, son capaces de luchar.

Solo hay que ver a los Ukros, y ahora los del Yemen, éstos en alpargatas, cuatro metralletas y unos cojones bien puestos, se van a fundir a Arabia

Tiempo al tiempo, salvo nuke claro... que esos sí son bien capaces

S2


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (26 Jun 2015)

murray dijo:


> El principal problema de Yemen no es la superpoblación. Su principal problema es que Arabia Saudita les está bombardeando, ISIS les está atacando, y Al Qaeda controla parte de su territorio.
> 
> Te recomiendo que te leas el hilo desde el principio para tener una idea más completa sobre de quién está matando a quién, y por qué.



Murray tiene razón en la gravedad del problema de la población, el agua y la comida. Y el petróleo.

Vuelvo a postear un muy interesante artículo de hace tiempo:

Queridos lectores,

Javier Pérez me ha enviado este pertinente análisis sobre un país que tiene por desgracia todas las papeletas para colapsar en un plazo muy breve: Yemen. Lo interesante de Yemen es que es otro país más que ilustra el colapso de los exportadores, y nos da ideas de lo que puede suceder en los próximos años con tantos otros países.

Les dejo con Javier. 

Salu2,
AMT
The Oil Crash: Yemen en el punto de mira
Yemen, la próxima guerra

---------- Post added 26-jun-2015 at 20:18 ----------




murray dijo:


> El principal problema de Yemen no es la superpoblación. Su principal problema es que Arabia Saudita les está bombardeando, ISIS les está atacando, y Al Qaeda controla parte de su territorio.
> 
> Te recomiendo que te leas el hilo desde el principio para tener una idea más completa sobre de quién está matando a quién, y por qué.



Murray tiene razón en la gravedad del problema de la población, el agua y la comida. Y el petróleo.

Vuelvo a postear un muy interesante artículo de hace tiempo:

Queridos lectores,

Javier Pérez me ha enviado este pertinente análisis sobre un país que tiene por desgracia todas las papeletas para colapsar en un plazo muy breve: Yemen. Lo interesante de Yemen es que es otro país más que ilustra el colapso de los exportadores, y nos da ideas de lo que puede suceder en los próximos años con tantos otros países.

Les dejo con Javier. 

Salu2,
AMT
The Oil Crash: Yemen en el punto de mira
Yemen, la próxima guerra


----------



## A.B.C. (26 Jun 2015)

*

Los huties, sin proponérselo, son una BENDICIÓN para los europeos. El Plan Kalergi (editado en 1923-1925) y benefactor abiertamente de los judíos (en su rama racial kazar, asquenazin y políticamente sionista, creadora del estado de Israel) dice que para dominar al mundo, es preciso aniquilar, por mestizaje masivo a las poblaciones blancas (exceptuando a la suya), de todo el mundo. Arabia Saudita financia la invasión de musulmanes sunitas a Europa, buscando un recambio poblacional. Corrompe a los partidos políticos memocráticos (con m) europeos para que faciliten con leyes "humanitarias" la invasión, a las ONGs (laicas y religiosas), fleta barcos mercantes para embarcar cientos de personas (por éso esas cifras de centenares de ahogados) que se trasbordan a pateras en el pequeño viaje final hasta las costas europeas, financian lugares (centros de acogida), facilidades de aparente inserción (paralelamente a construcción de mezquitas, carnicerias "halal" y entornos islámicos sunies), ayudas sociales, sanitarias y de todo tipo a los inmigrantes, fomentando su natalidad (con el paralelo ataque, contra las familias europeas, al retirárselas a éstas, para que carezcan de ellas, y así no se procreen). Paralelamente, se promueve un tremendo caos sexosentimental (familias desestructuradas, fomento de la homosexualidad, abortos, etc., etc) POR ELLO, SI DESAPARECE ARABIA SAUDITA, DESAPARECE TODO EL DINERO QUE ES EMPLEADO POR EL PLAN KALERGI PARA LOGRAR SU REAL Y GENOCIDA PROPÓSITO.

*


----------



## trichetin (27 Jun 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Las fuerzas auxiliares del imperio se parecen cada vez más a las romanas, no son muy leales cuando las cosas se ponen difíciles....
> Hundreds of Saudi Soldiers, Commander Join Yemeni Forces
> Farsnews
> 
> ...



Resulta interesante, ya que en unos pocos rasgos, los saudíes pueden ser el espejo en el que se miren las "sociedades" occidentales el día que los combates lleguen a nuestro territorio (digo abiertamente, no ataques terroristas, aún esporádicos aunque en aumento).

Unos puebos adormecidos con dinero y paguitas, cobardes que rechazan incluso defender su suelo y llaman a extranjeros de dudosa lealtad para formar sus ejércitos.

Gracias a todos los que contribuyen a que nos enteremos lo que está ocurriendo por allí.


----------



## murray (27 Jun 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Murray tiene razón en la gravedad del problema de la población, el agua y la comida. Y el petróleo.
> 
> Vuelvo a postear un muy interesante artículo de hace tiempo:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el artículo Incorrecto. 

No digo que Yemen no tenga un problema de agua, comida, petróleo y exceso de población. Lo que digo es que ese no es su principal problema ... su principal problema es que su vecino le está bombardeando y bloqueando su acceso a suministros. Entre otras cosas, está bombardeando sus depósitos de agua. Arabia Saudita sabe cuáles son los puntos débiles de Yemen y los está atacando.

Es decir, si entre otras cosas, tienes escasez de agua y tu vecino bloquea tus suministros, y encima bombardea tus depósitos, tu principal problema no es de escasez de agua, tu principal problema es que tu vecino quiere matarte de sed.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (27 Jun 2015)

Era Skywalker22 quien tenía razón en su apunte sobre la población. El problema de fondo no tiene solución.

Tú también en que el principal problema actual es que les bombardean.

Más le vale a los houties que esto acabe con la unificación con los chiíes del sur de Arabia, que estos creo que si tienen petróleo.


----------



## A.B.C. (28 Jun 2015)

*

Posteado por Azrael_II en otro hilo y creo que puede relacionarse con la importancia de que los huties del Yemen, destrocen a Arabia saudita (portavoz de los sunnies), para, al menos, España.

CITO Y AGRADEZCO LO DE AZRAEL_II*

Mira que Público no me gustaba, pero empezó siendo el único mrdio de izquierdas que no atacaba a Podemos (El Diario atacaba dia y noche por su grupo de feminazis y gente de IU) y después se ha vuelto antiOTAN y comienzo a ver el medio contrario a la invasión masiva (eso si defendiendo los DDHH)

Es el único """"gran"""" medio que criticó con dureza la matanza de Odessa

Ahora publica parte del Pkan Kalergi, pero de verdad, a través de cables de wikileaks

Los cables saudíes que apuntan a Al Andalus - Público.es
Un primer examen de parte de los cables diplomáticos saudíes publicados por Wikileaks y referentes a España confirman que*la monarquía saudí presta una atención preferente a todos los asuntos relacionados con la expansión de su visión rigorista del Islam.

Los cables no vienen sino a confirmar que la monarquía está escrupulosamente al tanto de cuantos asuntos atañen a la fe, mediante sus servicios consulares y de inteligencia.De muchos de estos cables se colige que*España es un objetivo preferente dentro de su cronograma para la islamización*de los occidentales. Muchos de los actos organizados por saudíes no iban dirigidos a los musulmanes extranjeros, sino a los conversos españoles

Ahora viene lo bueno de los que hablan de Putin y Venezuela. Los traidores a España como los llama PIT:
FINANCIACIÓN DE IMANES ESPAÑOLESNi es nuevo ni desconocido que el Gobierno español se sirvió en 2011 de sus servicios diplomáticos para intentar persuadir a Kuwait, EAU, Qatar y Arabia Saudí, que efectuaran sus donaciones a los proyectos de las comunidades islámicas españolas a través de las solicitudes aprobadas por la Comisión Islámica de España. Durante las reuniones mantenidas hace ahora cuatro años, se repartió un folleto que aparece traducido entre los cables. Evidentemente, el Gobierno de Rajoy trataba de crear algún mecanismo de control sobre el dinero que destinan las petromonarquías a los musulmanes españoles.

Lo verdaderamente significativo es que el Gobierno del PP apoyara de esta forma tácita la financiación de imanes por países extranjeros de dudosa credibilidad. Tal permisividad es comprensible, en todo caso, a la vista de los suculentos contratos que venían negociándose para empresas españolas.

Es igualmente significativo el interés y la importancia que confieren los saudíes al asunto. Incluso el rey era puntualmente informado de todas estas cuestiones.

Cerdos traidores el enemigo lo tenemos en casa 

*DEL HILO Urgente: Ya es oficial: Arabia Saudí con sus petrodollares y otros métodos trata de islamizar España (wikileaks)*

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 17:12 ----------




nestila_reloaded dijo:


> ¿Estaría en lo cierto si afirmo que este va a ser el Vietnam de los Saud?



*Crece el número de los que nos hacemos esa pregunta y esa afirmación tuya interna. La única verdadera diferencia entre Vietnam y Yemen, es la proximidad a Europa y la importancia de tomarlo en cuenta. Además los asuntos de Grecia y la posible futura presencia rusa en Grecia, aleja a J-USA, desampara a Israel (cabeza pensante de los sufragadores saudies), refuerza a Siria y neutraliza a ISIS. Anecdóticamente, Tunez tras los atentados de ISIS, se llena de turistas rusos y parecen ser "respetados" por ISIS que está al servicio del sionismo. ¿Miedo ante las posibles consecuencias de atentar?*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (28 Jun 2015)

The Yemeni forces hit the Saudi military bases in Dhahran with Scud and Najm al-Saqeb (Striking Star) missiles on Sunday.

Local sources informed that the Yemeni forces have also attacked several Saudi military bases in Jizan.

Saudi warplanes repeatedly pounded residential areas in the Northern Yemeni province of Sa'ada on Sunday, killing and injuring large groups of people.

Farsnews


----------



## Kelbek (28 Jun 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> The Yemeni forces hit the Saudi military bases in Dhahran with Scud and Najm al-Saqeb (Striking Star) missiles on Sunday.
> 
> Local sources informed that the Yemeni forces have also attacked several Saudi military bases in Jizan.
> 
> ...



Lol estos houtis están dando caña a los saudis y estos solo saben responder matando 4 civiles. 

La situación me recuerda mucho a la guerra Israel - Hezbolla.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (29 Jun 2015)

¿Qué cojones le pasa a la casa de Saud, que ni es capaz de defenderse de ataques de gente en sandalias con AK-47 y RPGs de la década de 1970? ::

Yo sabía que no iban a ser capaces de entrar en Yemen ni de tener un ejército operativo, pero no me imaginaba que iban al llegar al punto de literalmente ser incapaces de otra cosa que de bombardear con aviones de Sion a los civiles yemeníes.

Ha pasado algo gordo, su ejército entero ha desertado, o está en Siria o algo así.


----------



## Inkalus (29 Jun 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> YEMEN EN ARABIA: HOMBRES CONTRA TANQUES
> 
> <iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cVe85-UbRNc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> ...



¿No se supone que los saudis tienen aviación y una infanteria bien entrenada ? Que es esa locura de mandar tanques a esa zona con mil lugares para esconderse sin proteccion alguna :::: , joder y se suponia que el Saudi era de los ejercitos mejor preparados de la zona.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ‏@Russ_Warrior 28 minHace 28 minutos

Breaking! #Yemen army storms #Saudi military position in city of #Dhahran, killing several Saudi soldiers! 
Via @PressTV
*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (29 Jun 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones le pasa a la casa de Saud, que ni es capaz de defenderse de ataques de gente en sandalias con AK-47 y RPGs de la década de 1970? ::
> 
> Yo sabía que no iban a ser capaces de entrar en Yemen ni de tener un ejército operativo, pero no me imaginaba que iban al llegar al punto de literalmente ser incapaces de otra cosa que de bombardear con aviones de Sion a los civiles yemeníes.
> 
> Ha pasado algo gordo, su ejército entero ha desertado, o está en Siria o algo así.



De todo un poco....


----------



## Namreir (29 Jun 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones le pasa a la casa de Saud, que ni es capaz de defenderse de ataques de gente en sandalias con AK-47 y RPGs de la década de 1970? ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Corrupción y nepotismo.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (29 Jun 2015)

Se de primera mano que a determinada refinería saudí no llega el correo certificado.

TNT si.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (30 Jun 2015)

Recuerdo en la década de 1990 que en muchos sitios decían que la superpotencia del futuro no iba a ser Estados Unidos ni la URSS, sino ¡Arabia! que usarían el dinero del petróleo para ser los más mejores el mundo en todos los campos.

Y ahora los están venciendo unos milicianos que posiblemente no saben leer.

::


----------



## A.B.C. (30 Jun 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Recuerdo en la década de 1990 que en muchos sitios decían que la superpotencia del futuro no iba a ser Estados Unidos ni la URSS, sino ¡Arabia! que usarían el dinero del petróleo para ser los más mejores el mundo en todos los campos.
> 
> Y ahora los están venciendo unos milicianos que posiblemente no saben leer.
> 
> ::



*
Es muy importante este hecho, pero es una pieza de un rompecabezas mucho menos local. La determinación de los huties frente a los saudies-israelitas con todo lo que mueven, está siendo estudiada con gran interés por las diversas grandes potencias por las repercusiones mundiales que pueden tener al final. Tal vez, por ello, el silencio informativo no ya de datos del conflicto en si sino de las opiniones secretas de dichas grandes potencias. Como en una partida de ajedrez, operan muchas fichas y aquí es lo mismo. No hay que descuidar los otros escenarios, de los diversos continentes. 
*


----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2015)

Los Houthis han lanzado Scud hacia una base militar en la provincia de Riad, en el centro del país:
HispanTV


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Jun 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Los Houthis han lanzado Scud hacia una base militar en la provincia de Riad, en el centro del país:
> HispanTV



Y esos patriot de mierda..funcionan o no


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Jun 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y esos patriot de mierda..funcionan o no



Algo pasa con los americanos, por que cada vez más me recuerda a la caída del Sha de persia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2015)

El rjrrvito saudi lugar donde mandar a los Príncipes segundonesy demas gente rebotada,


----------



## LDK (30 Jun 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Y esos patriot de mierda..funcionan o no



Los Patriot funcionar funcionan... Pero no se les da nada bien derribar SCUDs. El Patriot es un misil antiaéreo diseñado para follarse cazas ochenteros, no misiles balísticos.

Un Patriot explota en proximidad (no recuerdo ahora mismo si a 30 metros o 300), no hace impacto directo. Y los fragmentos de metralla que joderían a un avión apenas le hacen cosquillas al SCUD.

No es una herramienta adecuada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2015)

La versión china de un cohete ruso tampoco es que sea muy precisa que digamos..
Por eso es mejor lanzarlos a saco contra ciudades.um ahora que me acuerdo hace años nuestra armada interceptó un barco sin bandera lleno de Scuds ,al final resultaron que iban de corea del norte a Yemen y tuvimos que devolverlos..serán los mismos cohetes?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Jun 2015)

LDK dijo:


> Los Patriot funcionar funcionan... Pero no se les da nada bien derribar SCUDs. El Patriot es un misil antiaéreo diseñado para follarse cazas ochenteros, no misiles balísticos.
> 
> Un Patriot explota en proximidad (no recuerdo ahora mismo si a 30 metros o 300), no hace impacto directo. Y los fragmentos de metralla que joderían a un avión apenas le hacen cosquillas al SCUD.
> 
> No es una herramienta adecuada.



Jefe, que son los mismos de la primera guerra americana del golfo.

Me refiero a los SCUDS

---------- Post added 30-jun-2015 at 16:53 ----------




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La versión china de un cohete ruso tampoco es que sea muy precisa que digamos..
> Por eso es mejor lanzarlos a saco contra ciudades.um ahora que me acuerdo hace años nuestra armada interceptó un barco sin bandera lleno de Scuds ,al final resultaron que iban de corea del norte a Yemen y tuvimos que devolverlos..serán los mismos cohetes?



Que estamos hablando de una versión de la V2 con combustible solido.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (30 Jun 2015)

Estos de Arabia Saudí no parecen muy avezados con las tribus rebeldillas....
TEHRAN (FNA)- The Saudi opposition movement, 'Ahrar al-Najran', announced on Tuesday that it has downed a military helicopter of the Saudi army in the Southern parts of the Arab country.
The Saudi opposition movement said it shot down the Saudi army's chopper with the help of local tribal forces.

Ahrar al-Najran said that its air defense system hit the Saudi helicopter as it was on a patrolling mission.

Tribal forces and activists in Saudi Arabia's Najran region formed a military and political opposition movement to the Saudi regime, called 'Ahrar al-Najran' after the region declared earlier this month that it had separated from Saudi Arabia and joined Yemen in the war on Riyadh.

Also earlier this month, Ahrar al-Najran announced that it had gained control of a military base in Southern Saudi Arabia.

The movement announced that the Saudi military base was located in al-Masha'liya region, South of Najran region.

'Ahrar al-Najran' movement also said that its forces had tough clashes with the Saudi military men in Khabash region located 10km to the South of Najran Center.

Activists in Najran region told FNA that several Saudi forces were killed during the conflicts in Najran residential areas.

Activist and movement member, Abu Bakr Abi Ahmad al-Salami, told FNA in mid-June that "all tribes of the region are members of the Ahrar al-Najran Movement".

Farsnews


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Jefe, que son los mismos de la primera guerra americana del golfo.
> 
> Me refiero a los SCUDS
> 
> ...



sipero creo recordar que los Scuds de yemen venian de corea del norte,con lo que tenemos una version de una cosa rusa hecha por china y fabricada por BEST kOREA...conun rango de fallo de casi 1200 metros..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (30 Jun 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> sipero creo recordar que los Scuds de yemen venian de corea del norte,con lo que tenemos una version de una cosa rusa hecha por china y fabricada por BEST kOREA...conun rango de fallo de casi 1200 metros..



Yo diría de 12 metros....para matar a estos no tiraron al bulto....
AnsarolÃ¡ mata a 20 oficiales israelÃ­es que apoyaban a Arabia SaudÃ­ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
8:
Los coreanos son mejores de lo que parece....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Yo diría de 12 metros....para matar a estos no tiraron al bulto....
> AnsarolÃ¡ mata a 20 oficiales israelÃ*es que apoyaban a Arabia SaudÃ* - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 8:
> Los coreanos son mejores de lo que parece....



OK mueren 20 soldados israelies y NO ES NOTICIA?,,
que cojones vaya mierda de fuente estas poniendo..me suena a esos 50 boinas verdes que siria dijo haber capturado alla por el 2012..o a varias paridas mas..

Hispatv canal financiado por los AYATOLAHS..o sea como rt pero con turbante..


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Jun 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> OK mueren 20 soldados israelies y NO ES NOTICIA?,,
> que cojones vaya mierda de fuente estas poniendo..me suena a esos 50 boinas verdes que siria dijo haber capturado alla por el 2012..o a varias paridas mas..
> 
> Hispatv canal financiado por los AYATOLAHS..o sea como rt pero con turbante..



A este lado hay un apagón que parece el mercado del oro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (30 Jun 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> OK mueren 20 soldados israelies y NO ES NOTICIA?,,
> que cojones vaya mierda de fuente estas poniendo..me suena a esos 50 boinas verdes que siria dijo haber capturado alla por el 2012..o a varias paridas mas..
> 
> Hispatv canal financiado por los AYATOLAHS..o sea como rt pero con turbante..



Es una cadena financiada por Irán, como la CNN por USA.
Cada uno barre para su casa, vamos airea sus victorias y oculta sus derrotas.
8:
Censura de la cadena:
Censura mediÃ¡tica contra cadena HispanTV en EspaÃ±a - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2015)

Usa la logica ..coño si israel arraso el sur del libano cuando hezbolah mato a 4 de sus hombres ,ahora cuando matan a 20 sodados no v a ahcer nada ..que narices si es un pais que cuanta cada baja mortal que tiene..
es patetica esa cadena..un show del humor..llegando casi a la apologia del terrorismo..

POn fuentes series, no OTRA BOMBA DE NEUTRONES..que tambien recuerdo esa parida de la misma cadena


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (30 Jun 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Usa la logica ..coño si israel arraso el sur del libano cuando hezbolah mato a 4 de sus hombres ,ahora cuando matan a 20 sodados no v a ahcer nada ..que narices si es un pais que cuanta cada baja mortal que tiene..
> es patetica esa cadena..un show del humor..llegando casi a la apologia del terrorismo..
> 
> POn fuentes series, no OTRA BOMBA DE NEUTRONES..que tambien recuerdo esa parida de la misma cadena



Lo que deberías mirar en la red TOR es como consiguieron esa precisión. Que no van a decir en los medios oficiales, ni los iraníes, ni los israelíes, ni Putin ni Obama.
:XX::XX:


----------



## Sealand (30 Jun 2015)

Me cito de otro hilo, por si alguien de los que participan en este hilo es capaz de desenredar la madeja ienso:



Sealand dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría subir info sobre la organización tribal del mundo árabe en general y de Arabia en particular? Yo sin hablar árabe a lo más que he tenido acceso es a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UsufructO (30 Jun 2015)

El funcionario yemení anunció que los militares israelíes estaban colaborando con sus pares saudíes *para lanzar una bomba de Fisión (bomba nuclear)* contra la montaña de Naqum, en Saná, la capital de Yemen, justo cuando el misil disparado desde el lado yemení impactó contra la base aérea saudí, matando a los oficiales israelíes y varios saudíes.

Mis fuentes me dicen que no era una, que eran 2 atadas con cinta americana, que es lo que más les escoció. Lo de la cinta digo.inocho:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2015)

]dios SOLO FALTAN los vampiros diurnos.. 
Pero por suerte voy a mejorar el hilo con este video de un ataque a un puesto de control saudi 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=885&v=pnJK3RwH7Wc

por supuesto los sudies huyeron como nenazas y tampoco es que tengan mucho animo combativo,eso si esos houties comenten errores que son evidentes ,pero aun asi los cobardes ejercitos musulmanes es lo que tienen..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (30 Jun 2015)

Usufructo dijo:


> El funcionario yemení anunció que los militares israelíes estaban colaborando con sus pares saudíes *para lanzar una bomba de Fisión (bomba nuclear)* contra la montaña de Naqum, en Saná, la capital de Yemen, justo cuando el misil disparado desde el lado yemení impactó contra la base aérea saudí, matando a los oficiales israelíes y varios saudíes.
> 
> Mis fuentes me dicen que no era una, que eran 2 atadas con cinta americana, que es lo que más les escoció. Lo de la cinta digo.inocho:



El funcionario sargento arensivia comunica que la base de baterías que tenemos en Turquía, es debido al funcionario Yemení que hackeo FMG, y confundió al Coronel TercioIzquierdo creyendo que esa zona era Zaragoza.
Ya decía yo.....que con estos estrategas la cosa terminaba así.
:XX::XX:


----------



## Kelbek (30 Jun 2015)

Usufructo dijo:


> El funcionario yemení anunció que los militares israelíes estaban colaborando con sus pares saudíes *para lanzar una bomba de Fisión (bomba nuclear)* contra la montaña de Naqum, en Saná, la capital de Yemen, justo cuando el misil disparado desde el lado yemení impactó contra la base aérea saudí, matando a los oficiales israelíes y varios saudíes.
> 
> Mis fuentes me dicen que no era una, que eran 2 atadas con cinta americana, que es lo que más les escoció. Lo de la cinta digo.inocho:



¿Tendrán los huevos de usar nukes?

Seria interesante ver la reacción de la comunidad internacional en ese caso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2015)

que cojones NUNCA SE han usado nukes sois todos retrasados o que?


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (30 Jun 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que cojones NUNCA SE han usado nukes sois todos retrasados o que?



¿Y lo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki qué fueron, fuegos artificiales?


----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2015)

Sealand dijo:


> Me cito de otro hilo, por si alguien de los que participan en este hilo es capaz de desenredar la madeja ienso:










Tribes_of_Arabia


Yemen: guerras confesionales, tribales, territoriales y Al Qaeda. Destacado


----------



## Ruso (1 Jul 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Tribes_of_Arabia
> 
> 
> Yemen: guerras confesionales, tribales, territoriales y Al Qaeda. Destacado



La paradoja es que el Yemen más progresista terminase en manos de Al Qaeda, mientras los tribales y salvajes(lo son y esto no siempre es algo malo) chiitas hutíes sean ahora la punta de lanza contra el islamismo, no solo en Yemen, si no en toda la Península Arábiga.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (1 Jul 2015)

Los mercenarios de la OTAN pasan por momentitos difíciles....
TEHRAN (FNA)- The Saudi opposition movement, 'Ahrar al-Najran', took control of the airport of the Southern city of Najran after fierce clashes with the Saudi forces.
The movement's forces attacked the airport on Wednesday and seized its full control after killing 30 Saudi military men and injuring dozens more.
Farsnews
:fiufiu:


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2015)

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas

#Yemen Army attacks Al-Masharfa base in #Najran province #SaudiArabia for the 2nd time and captures weapons/vehicles 
*
Ejército #Yemen ataca a base de Al-Masharfa en la provincia #Najran #SaudiArabia para el segundo tiempo y captura de armas / vehículos


----------



## Abu-Yunis (1 Jul 2015)

A ver los expertos en armamento. Esos carros saudíes que salen en los videos ¿Son AMX-30? Si es así ¿No son ya un poquito anticuados?


----------



## Kelbek (2 Jul 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A ver los expertos en armamento. Esos carros saudíes que salen en los videos ¿Son AMX-30? Si es así ¿No son ya un poquito anticuados?



Imagino que el armamento de calidad lo retiraron antes y dejaron esta chatarra.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jul 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A ver los expertos en armamento. Esos carros saudíes que salen en los videos ¿Son AMX-30? Si es así ¿No son ya un poquito anticuados?



Pues buscando afotos en goglee me sale que tiene razón, son amx 30 famosos por ser una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Tienen fama de eso en el ejercito español, aquí se compraron por rollos a cambio de ETA.

Como lo oye.


----------



## delhierro (2 Jul 2015)

No sigo mucho el tema pero creo qeu las fotos salen de este video. :8:

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| Ø¹Ù…Ù„ÙŠØ© Ø¥Ù‚ØªØ*Ø§Ù… Ù…ÙˆÙ‚Ø¹ Ø§Ù„Ø´Ø±ÙØ© Ø§Ù„Ø¹Ø³ÙƒØ±ÙŠ Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠ Ù„Ù„Ù…Ø±Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø«Ø§Ù†ÙŠØ© ÙˆØ¥Ø¹Ø·Ø§Ø¨ Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯Ø§Ù‹ Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø¢Ù„ÙŠØ§Øª ÙÙŠØ© 01-07-2015‬&lrm; - YouTube

Parece real. Pero si, los AMX son anticuados. Arabia los tiene, el Yemen creo que no.


----------



## BecariodelCni (2 Jul 2015)

dejando de lado el tema del brillo de los neutrones en el ccd pongamos por ejemplo que fue una bomba convencional y que el brillo es por usar uranio empobrecido (vamos una bomba sucia)


que bomba convencional deja* una columna de fuego de 100 metros durante 30 segundos *con seta en lo alto?


----------



## A.B.C. (2 Jul 2015)

*
Aportado por Vigilante-informándose, en otro hilo.


Las fuerzas del Ejército yemení y los Comités Populares lanzaron el martes un misil Scud contra una base militar en Arabia Saudí dijo la agencia de noticias Saba, que citó a un portavoz militar.

“Las unidades de misiles de nuestras heroicas fuerzas armadas lanzaron hoy un misil Scud contra la base militar de Al Sulayyil, en la provincia de Riad, como respuesta a los crímenes llevados a cabo por los brutales agresores saudíes”, dijo el general de brigada yemení Sharaf Luqman.

“El misil alcanzó su objetivo directamente con toda precisión”, añadió.

Luqman indicó que el ataque con el misil vino en respuesta a los traicioneros ataques contra Yemen, que están atacando sitios civiles y a todo lo que se mueve sobre el suelo.

El responsable militar recordó el ataque llevado a cabo por el Ejército y los Comités Populares contra la base saudí de Jalid bin Abdul Aziz en Jamis Msheit, durante el cual varios militares saudíes, israelíes y estadounidenses fallecieron. Él declaró que aquel había sido un mensaje a los agresores, liderados por Arabia Saudí, para que detuvieran sus crímenes contra el pueblo de Yemen.

“Sin embargo, ellos desoyeron la advertencia”, dijo.

“Es por esta razón por la que las unidades de misiles lanzaron un misil Scud hoy contra la base aérea de Al Sulayyil, en la provincia de Riad”, dijo Luqman en su declaración.

Él subrayó que “el lanzamiento del misil es otro mensaje a los estados arrogantes para que quizás aprendan la lección. Tenemos muchas sorpresas reservadas para los próximos días”, añadió.

Yemen ha estado siendo objeto de una brutal agresión por parte de una coalición norteamericano-saudí desde el 26 de Marzo. La operación militar saudí fue lanzada sin un mandato de la ONU.

Según la Organización Mundial de la Salud, más de 2.600 personas habían perdido sus vidas durante el conflicto en Yemen hasta el 14 de Junio. La gran mayoría de los muertos son civiles.

Sitio de Al Manar en Español 
*


----------



## Nico (2 Jul 2015)

BecariodelCni dijo:


> dejando de lado el tema del brillo de los neutrones en el ccd pongamos por ejemplo que fue una bomba convencional y que el brillo es por usar uranio empobrecido (vamos una bomba sucia)
> 
> 
> que bomba convencional deja* una columna de fuego de 100 metros durante 30 segundos *con seta en lo alto?




Han volado un depósito de municiones o combustible. Mira bien el vídeo y te darás cuenta que empieza con una pequeña explosión (esa es la bomba o misil que impacta) y luego, desde abajo, surgen la tremenda explosión.

No es "la bomba" lo que explota sino el depósito que allí se encuentra.

Además te hago notar que la radiación de una explosición nuclear es algo muy sencillo de medir y, si así hubiera sido, tendrías las denuncias del caso.

Depósito de municiones o combustible explotado. Eso es todo.


----------



## delhierro (2 Jul 2015)

Se lee que los Yemenies han tomado un aeropuerto en........Arabia Saudi. ::

Concretamente el de la ciudad fronteriza de Najran ¿ Hay confirmaciones ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2015)

Si hubiera sido una bomba de neutrones.no hubieran podido grabar el video..(y estarían todos calvos)...
Ojala hubiera caído el aeropuerto ese,pero me temo que sera mas propanganda de Irán.Y aún así se demuestra la inutilidad de cualquier ejército árabe..
Me recuerda a cuando unos Chadanis en toyotas machacaron a una brigada acorazada libia en una base aérea

---------- Post added 02-jul-2015 at 10:30 ----------




yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> ¿Y lo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki qué fueron, fuegos artificiales?



Refiriéndome al conflicto en Yemen.


----------



## BecariodelCni (2 Jul 2015)

pues no lo veo !!

de echo ambas explosiones estan muy separadas mi opinion es que la primera es posiblemente una marcadora de humo infrarrojo para designar la zona
ademas una explosión, por ejemeplo en un arsenal de scuds por ejemplo explota en redondo, todo lo relacionado con* combustible explota en esferas que combustionan rapidamente*, no en columnas verticales de fuego que duran 30 segundos , sobre lo de que no se habria podido grabar el video presuntamente lo ha grabado un martir yemeni, lo mas seguro es que acabara palmando por la radiación

pero bueno ya os puse antes al embajador de arabia saudi diciendo ante la pregunta de si usarian nukes que "harian lo que fuera necesario" vamos que ni ellos mismos lo niegan

---------- Post added 02-jul-2015 at 14:06 ----------




A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Aportado por Vigilante-informándose, en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> ...



EjÃ©rcito yemenÃ­ destruye 25 aviones saudÃ­es en ataque a una base - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Nico (2 Jul 2015)

BecariodelCni dijo:


> pues no lo veo !!
> 
> de echo ambas explosiones estan muy separadas mi opinion es que la primera es posiblemente una marcadora de humo infrarrojo para designar la zona
> ademas una explosión, por ejemeplo en un arsenal de scuds por ejemplo explota en redondo, todo lo relacionado con* combustible explota en esferas que combustionan rapidamente*, no en columnas verticales de fuego que duran 30 segundos , sobre lo de que no se habria podido grabar el video presuntamente lo ha grabado un martir yemeni, lo mas seguro es que acabara palmando por la radiación




Los polvorines militares -cuando están bien hechos- se diseñan justamente para que exploten "para arriba". Por eso, tienen un formato especial para esa función.

Este es antiguo pero sirve para ejemplificar el asunto. Están un pozo y, la boca del mismo suele apuntar hacia donde no hay otras construcciones, etc.







En lo que respecta al modo en que explotan, sólo tienes que buscar _"explosión de polvorín"_ en Internet y verás muchas imágenes. En todas se forma un "hongo" -aunque dependen de lo que haya almacenado y la cantidad-.

Mira, en todos estos casos *no había ninguna "guerra"* y simplemente explotaron por diferentes accidentes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2015)

Dejar de ponecitas de páginas iraníes.
Confirmase las cosas antes de publicar

nada
Si hubieran acertado y destruido w5 aviones ya estaria Usa frotandose las manos para un nuevo pedido para sus amigos ricachones
El bombardeo masefectivo a una base aérea desde la segunda guerra mundial y ni una puta foto,ni noticias ni en foros militares..
Los moros aparte de cobardes son unos mentirosos por genetica


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (2 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Dejar de ponecitas de páginas iraníes.
> Confirmase las cosas antes de publicar
> 
> nada
> ...



El castellano o español se puede aprender online. El googleliano deja bastante que desear.
8:
Forman nuevo movimiento independentista en el sur de Arabia Saudí.
Varios opositores de Riad han formado un nuevo movimiento independentista, bautizado como Shabab al-Najran, en la región de Al-Najran, sur de Arabia Saudí.

El activista Abu Sami, en una entrevista mantenida este jueves con la agencia de noticias iraní Fars en Saná, capital yemení, ha revelado que este nuevo grupo independentista empezará lo antes posible su lucha contra las fuerzas saudíes.
Forman nuevo movimiento independentista en el sur de Arabia SaudÃ­ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Lo siento, pero soy muy cabezón....basta que me digan una cosa y haga la contraria.
:XX:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2015)

Hispan tv: ayatolah no me toques la pirola 

a ver fotos de esa base aereea atacada,o del lanzamiento del scud?,no hay que raro
los moros gustan de filmarlo todo para captar seguidores,que raro que no graben como lanzan un scud..eso si seria un espectaculo


----------



## mazuste (2 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a ver fotos de esa base aereea atacada,o del lanzamiento del scud?,no hay que raro
> los moros gustan de filmarlo todo para captar seguidores,que raro que no graben como lanzan un scud..eso si seria un espectaculo



Quizás, es posible que fuera este lanzamiento?












https://t.co/E2fKEaBGYx


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2015)

lo lanzaron desde una cueva?..

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5f1_1435688826


----------



## javi__31 (3 Jul 2015)

Si el contenido del artículo es verídico, en especial las supuestas informaciones sobre Al-Sulayyil..... ::

Fuente: El espíadigital.

La guerra se le complica a Riad. Herido el ministro de Defensa saudí. La resistencia árabe aliada de Yemen toma al asalto el aeropuerto de Al-Najran

_
*La guerra se le complica a Riad. Herido el ministro de Defensa saudí. La resistencia árabe aliada de Yemen toma al asalto el aeropuerto de Al-Najran
*

Los combatientes del movimiento opositor saudí Ahrar al-Najran se han hecho este miércoles con el control del aeropuerto de la región de Al-Najran, en el sur de Arabia Saudí.
"Tras duros enfrentamientos con los soldados saudíes, los combatientes de Ahrar al-Najran han tomado el control del aeropuerto de esta región", ha anunciado Abu Yehad, un comandante del movimiento opositor saudí en declaraciones a la agencia iraní de noticias Fars.
Tras duros enfrentamientos con los soldados saudíes, los combatientes de Ahrar al-Najran han tomado el control del aeropuerto de esta región", afirma Abu Yehad.
Además ha indicado que unos 30 soldados saudíes han perdido la vida y varios más han resultado heridos en los combates.
Por su parte, medios locales han informado que tras la caída del la instalación en manos de Ahrar al-Najran, los aviones de guerra del régimen saudí han lanzado una serie de ataques contra esta zona en un intento para recuperarlo.
También han declarado que los choques siguen en el lugar donde el régimen saudí ha movilizado combatientes de otras zonas para que luchen contra Ahrar al-Najran y retomen el aeropuerto.
El martes, los combatientes del movimiento opositor saudí derribaron un helicóptero del Ejército en la región.

Los líderes tribales de Al-Najran, hace dos semanas, declararon la guerra al régimen de Riad, y señalaron que lucharán junto a Yemen para lograr su independencia.
El pasado 20 de junio, Ahrar al-Najran se apropió de un centro militar saudí en la ciudad de Al-Mashaliya.
Ministro saudí de Defensa herido de gravedad por impacto de Scud yemení
El ministro de Defensa de Arabia Saudí y también segundo príncipe heredero, Mohamad bin Salman, fue herido de gravedad el miércoles en un ataque de misiles yemeníes. Según la agencia de noticias Middle East Panorama, el ministro de Defensa saudí resultó herido por el impacto de un misil Scud yemení contra la base de misiles de Al-Sulayyil, situada en la provincia de Riad, en el centro de Arabia Saudí.
Las fuentes yemeníes, citadas por Middle East Panorama, aseguraron que el misil Scud cayó en la base saudí cuando se encontraban varios funcionarios de alto mando franceses. Además, mencionaron que varias personas resultaron heridas de gravedad y el recinto militar quedó casi totalmente destruido.
Ejército yemení destruye 25 aviones saudíes en ataque a una base
El Ejército yemení destruyó unos 25 aviones de guerra saudíes al lanzar un misil Scud contra una base en la provincia central de Riad.
"El Ejército lanzó un misil Scud contra la base de misiles de Al-Sulayyil en la provincia de Riad, y destruyó 25 cazas saudíes, además de provocar la muerte de un gran número de soldados y oficiales", ha anunciado este miércoles el portal yemení Lahjnews.
Asimismo ha informado que el disparo, también, causó la destrucción de 120 misiles balísticos y generó daños materiales en los edificios de la instalación.
La fuente consultada ha revelado que, en el momento del impacto en la base saudí, varios expertos estadounidenses que cooperaban con el régimen saudí en su ofensiva contra Yemen, murieron en el incidente.
El martes, el Ejército yemení publicó un video sobre el lanzamiento de un misil tipo Scud que impactó el lunes en la base Al-Sulayyil.
En el video se puede apreciar que el misil es lanzado desde una plataforma, que podría estar emplazada en una cueva o un área montañosa de difícil acceso.
Anteriormente, las fuerzas de seguridad yemeníes habían lanzado un misil Scud contra una base aérea en la ciudad de Jamis Mushait, en la que la explosión resultante del impacto fue de tal magnitud que aterrorizó a los militares saudíes y causó la evacuación de los lugareños.
Tanto el ataque del pasado lunes como el que se llevó a cabo contra la base aérea de Jamis Mushait se producen en respuesta a la agresión saudí , que según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), ha provocado la muerte de al menos 2800 personas, además de heridas a otras 13 mil.
La ONU indica que más del 80 por ciento de los yemeníes necesita, con carácter urgente, asistencia humanitaria por los ataques que han destruido buena parte de las infraestructuras de su país.
Potentes combates en la frontera entre Hutíes y tropas de Al-Saud
Fuertes combates en la frontera de Arabia Saudí cuando las tropas Hutíes lanzaron ataques contra el Ejército Saudí de al-Saud destruyendo varios blindados y tanques con misiles anti-tanque y morteros lo que hizo a los soldados de al-Saud huir de la zona._


----------



## Ajoporro (3 Jul 2015)

¿ Scuds .. los famosos Scuds de Sadamm Hussein ... los de las armas de destrucción masiva .. los que nadie encontró en Kuwait? ...Uhmmm .. ¿ no se los llevaría el cabrocete de Sadam a Yemen? ..


----------



## jerjes (3 Jul 2015)

El Ejercito yemeni destruye a 580 tanques y 98 puestos saudies ademas de eliminar a mas de 2000 soldados de Arabia Saudi.El reporte elaborado por la Agencia de inteligencia de EE.UU y publicado por la Agencia de noticias Middle East Panorama, señala q los incesantes ataques saudies contra el Yemen, han hecho q las fuerzas de este pais hayan atacado las posiciones militares de al-Saud provocando la muerte de 2326 soldados y oficiales saudies.

Entre los militares saudies muertos figura el Comandante General de la Real Fuerza Saudi, Teniente General Mohamad Bin Ahmed Al- Shaalam. Asimismo el Ejercito yemeni junto a los combatientes de Ansarolá han destruido por completo unos 98 puestos militares saudies en las provincias de al-Najran,Jizan. Al-Asir, Dhahran y Jamis Mushait. en la region de en la region de Najradies han alcanzado los palacios saudies en Al-Najran, Dhahran, Jizan y Al Tual, provocando serios daños en esos edificios. De igual manera han destruido 363 tanques y 25 coches blindados en la region de Najran y han eliminado a 36 pilotos saudies.

Ademas han destruido 636 tanques y 25 coches blindados en Al-Najran y 221 tanques y 19 vehiculos militares en Al-Asir en el sur de ArabiaSaudi. El regimen de Arabia Saudi no quiere revelar los logros del Ejercito yemeni porque temen un levantamiento del pueblo saudi.

Cabe señalar q el pasado miercoles el Ejercito lanzó un misil Scud contra la base de misiles AL-Sulayyil en la provincia de Riad y destruyó 25 cazas saudies.Ademas de provocar la muerte de numerosos soldados y oficiales saudies.















El momento del lanzamiento del misil.

Anteriormente las fuerzas yemenies habian lanzado un misil SCUD contra una base aerea en la ciudad de Jamis Mushait en la q la explosion del impacto fué de tal magnitud q aterrorizó a militares saudies y causó la evacuacion de los lugareños.

Son todos estos ataques la respuesta de los yemenies contra la agresion saudi q ya ha causado al menos segun la ONU 2800 muertos civiles y mas de 13.000 heridos, añadiendo a estos crimenes la destruccion de buena parte de las infraestructuras del pais.


----------



## Roscodevino (3 Jul 2015)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Scuds .. los famosos Scuds de Sadamm Hussein ... los de las armas de destrucción masiva .. los que nadie encontró en Kuwait? ...Uhmmm .. ¿ no se los llevaría el cabrocete de Sadam a Yemen? ..[/QUOTE
> Tu retraso mental ademas de evidente tendria q preocuparte.


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2015)

A este paso sólo queda esperar que Arabia Saudí *se rinda pronto* antes de que YEMEN tome la capital ! 

(se habrán imaginado que perderían una guerra de este modo ?)


----------



## ccartech (3 Jul 2015)

jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito yemeni destruye a 580 tanques y 98 puestos saudies ademas de eliminar a mas de 2000 soldados de Arabia Saudi.El reporte elaborado por la Agencia de inteligencia de EE.UU y publicado por la Agencia de noticias Middle East Panorama, señala q los incesantes ataques saudies contra el Yemen, han hecho q las fuerzas de este pais hayan atacado las posiciones militares de al-Saud provocando la muerte de 2326 soldados y oficiales saudies.
> 
> Entre los militares saudies muertos figura el Comandante General de la Real Fuerza Saudi, Teniente General Mohamad Bin Ahmed Al- Shaalam. Asimismo el Ejercito yemeni junto a los combatientes de Ansarolá han destruido por completo unos 98 puestos militares saudies en las provincias de al-Najran,Jizan. Al-Asir, Dhahran y Jamis Mushait. en la region de en la region de Najradies han alcanzado los palacios saudies en Al-Najran, Dhahran, Jizan y Al Tual, provocando serios daños en esos edificios. De igual manera han destruido 363 tanques y 25 coches blindados en la region de Najran y han eliminado a 36 pilotos saudies.
> 
> ...



Se quedaron sin tanques ? 
Arabia Saudita: la potencia militar mejor armada del Golfo - RT


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (3 Jul 2015)

Nico dijo:


> A este paso sólo queda esperar que Arabia Saudí *se rinda pronto* antes de que YEMEN tome la capital !
> 
> (se habrán imaginado que perderían una guerra de este modo ?)



Ridículo es decir poco, lo que están haciendo sobrepasa el humor.

¿Se sabe algo del ejército de Saud? Harto acabé de ver en las últimas décadas infografías en los periódicos españoles pintando a los mercenarios de Saud como si fueran superhombres y a su ejército como si fuera el mejor del mundo. Y estamos viendo que no son capaces de defenderse en su propio territorio contra unos tíos que van andando y con equipos de hace 40-60 años.

Y falta lo mejor todavía, que es cuando su propia población se rebele de nuevo contra la casa de Saud con el apoyo yemení, lo intentaron con las primaveras árabes pero no pudieron. A este paso el rey va a pasar el fin de año exiliado en Nueva York.


----------



## LDK (4 Jul 2015)

Se sabe que el ejército saudí perderá toda la provincia del Najran. Hará unos diez años hubo una insurrección que liberó la ciudad y tomó prisionero a un príncipe saudí... Los saudíes ofrecieron tregua y en cuanto se restableció el orden la violaron, cometiendo grandes masacres en toda la provincia.

Más temprano que tarde el personal de Riad será masacrado en toda la provincia, son así de odiados por toda la población... Y en Oriente Medio hay armas a cascoporro.


----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Jul 2015)

Arabia Yemení


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2015)

jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito yemeni destruye a 580 tanques y 98 puestos saudies ademas de eliminar a mas de 2000 soldados de Arabia Saudi.El reporte elaborado por la Agencia de inteligencia de EE.UU y publicado por la Agencia de noticias Middle East Panorama, señala q los incesantes ataques saudies contra el Yemen, han hecho q las fuerzas de este pais hayan atacado las posiciones militares de al-Saud provocando la muerte de 2326 soldados y oficiales saudies.
> 
> Entre los militares saudies muertos figura el Comandante General de la Real Fuerza Saudi, Teniente General Mohamad Bin Ahmed Al- Shaalam. Asimismo el Ejercito yemeni junto a los combatientes de Ansarolá han destruido por completo unos 98 puestos militares saudies en las provincias de al-Najran,Jizan. Al-Asir, Dhahran y Jamis Mushait. en la region de en la region de Najradies han alcanzado los palacios saudies en Al-Najran, Dhahran, Jizan y Al Tual, provocando serios daños en esos edificios. De igual manera han destruido 363 tanques y 25 coches blindados en la region de Najran y han eliminado a 36 pilotos saudies.
> 
> ...






tio en serio deja de leer la propaganda IRANI..
a ver seamos serios unos guerrilleros han destruido mas tanques que USA en las 48 horas de invasion terrestre de la guerra del golfo?..,ya me ustaria ver una foto de esa barbacoa..
pero no las hay 
porque no ha pasado,vigila las fuentes antes de caer en el ridiculo..

Ni de broma han destruido eso, pero sí es verdad que los houthies están haciendo una guerra de guerrillas bastante efectiva DENTRO de Arabia Saudí, más concretamente en la provincia fronteriza de Najran, donde los chiitas son mayoría y han conseguido ganarse el apoyo de muchas tribus locales. Por esa razón los houthies no están teniendo problemas para atacar hasta 40 kilómetros en el interior de territorio saudí. A eso hay que sumarle los ataques con misiles que hace el ejército yemení (que obviamente no son tan devastadores como lo quieren pintar los medios pro-houthies, pero algo hacen).
vamos si hubieran destruido eso ya estarian a las puertas de RIAD..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (4 Jul 2015)

En este mundo no hay amigos, solo intereses, y los aliados de ayer se convierten en tus enemigos....
La CIA prepara un golpe de estado en Arabia Saudí | mil21
Muy interesante la hipótesis...puede explicar en parte ciertos datos un tanto raros.


----------



## BecariodelCni (4 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tio en serio deja de leer la propaganda IRANI..
> a ver seamos serios unos guerrilleros han destruido mas tanques que USA en las 48 horas de invasion terrestre de la guerra del golfo?..,ya me ustaria ver una foto de esa barbacoa..
> pero no las hay
> porque no ha pasado,vigila las fuentes antes de caer en el ridiculo..



mirate el video donde salen conduciendo el tanque como autenticos retrasados mientras le meten rpg tras rpg 

tendran mucho dinero pero los saudies parece q hace tiempo que se quedaron sin profesionales

---------- Post added 04-jul-2015 at 15:00 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Los polvorines militares -cuando están bien hechos- se diseñan justamente para que exploten "para arriba". Por eso, tienen un formato especial para esa función.



te señalo el fuego y te quedas mirando el humo, pues tu mismo!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2015)

BecariodelCni dijo:


> mirate el video donde salen conduciendo el tanque como autenticos retrasados mientras le meten rpg tras rpg
> 
> tendran mucho dinero pero los saudies parece q hace tiempo que se quedaron sin profesionales
> 
> ...



si vi ese video,lo sorprendente es ver a ese houti con pantalones azules celestes en pleno desierto.¡¿es que quiere que lo maten?..
y aun asi ese M-60 sigue avanzando,y es un tanque que aguanta bien las perforaciones sin arder en llamas como los tanques rusos..
QUE los ricachones saudis sea un ejercito lamentable no quita la cosa de que me crea la cifra ridiculas que ponen la television irani de hezbolah..500 tanques.que cojones eso son mas tanques MBT de los que TIENE ESPAÑA...


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jul 2015)

EuropaPress, se supone agencia seria occidental, se hace eco del lanzamiento del misil Scud a una base militar saudi en Riad, aunque no informa de dños.

Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzan un misil a territorio saudí

Este es el momento del lanzamiento del Scud:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tr5ezUyGI4c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> EuropaPress, se supone agencia seria occidental, se hace eco del lanzamiento del misil Scud a una base militar saudi en Riad, aunque no informa de dños.
> 
> Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzan un misil a territorio saudí
> 
> ...



ese video ya lo colge ayer,,estos becarios lo sacaron de liveleak


----------



## jerjes (5 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tio en serio deja de leer la propaganda IRANI..
> a ver seamos serios unos guerrilleros han destruido mas tanques que USA en las 48 horas de invasion terrestre de la guerra del golfo?..,ya me ustaria ver una foto de esa barbacoa..
> pero no las hay
> porque no ha pasado,vigila las fuentes antes de caer en el ridiculo..
> ...





Veo q debo tener un atractivo especial para ti,porque tanto en Siria como aqui te mueves detras de mi. Te he ignorado dado la categoria de tus post, hasta q he visto tu actitud cobarde e insultante y eso a un retrasado como tu no se lo consiento.No leo nunca tus post porque no dices mas q estupideces,porque eres estupido y te pagan para ello pero de ahora en adelante abstente a criticar mis post como yo he hecho con tus estupideces, ale a la mierda pringao.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2015)

Estupidez es poner una fuente que te dice que unos rebeldes con toga han destruido más tanques mbt de los que tiene España y puede que la propia Arabia saudí y quedarte tan pancho..


----------



## murray (6 Jul 2015)

Un ataque de la coalición en Yemen causa una masacre en un mercado



> Un ataque de la coalición en Yemen causa una masacre en un mercado
> 
> Al menos 30 civiles han muerto y otros 67 han resultado heridos en Harez
> 
> ...



"En Adén, al sur del país, los combates entre las *fuerzas progubernamentales *y los Huthis se recrudecen."

Suena un poco raro eso de "fuerzas progubernamentales", ¿no?. Parece que algunos no se han enterado de que el *ex*presidente Hadi huyó del país, precisamente a Arabia Saudí ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2015)

Analizemos amistosamente este video

---------- Post added 06-jul-2015 at 19:37 ----------

[/COLOR]1ºde todo de ese video.
el m-60 aguanta mejor los impactos que los t-72,no arde ni explota,hasta se ve abrir las escotillas de la torreta a alguien...
2ºel ejercito saudi vaya panda de mataos.vaya mierda de coberturas aereas ,y de tanques,que narices los rebeldes disparan con una lmg.y son incapaces de ver por donde les vienen las balas,,
salen corriendo.como todo buen ejercito arabe huyen por patas ante una docena de guerrilleros que van caminando por campo abierto a plena luz del dia..
vamos en cualquier ejercito "normal"ya hubieran sido masacrados por la aviacion o por cualquier drone..
El dinero nunca compra la felicidad y ahi esta la muestra,por mucho petroleo que tengas putos jeques,no se puede comprar la profesionalidad,panda de vagos..


----------



## jerjes (7 Jul 2015)

Las fuerzas de defensa aerea del Yemen este domingo han derribado un dron de reconocimiento saudi (ergo EE:UU) en Saada. Segun reporta la cadena libanesa al Mayadeen este dron fué derribado en la zona fronteriza de Saada..

Este seria el segundo dron saudi derribado en 48 horas, dado q el viernes tambien las fuerzas yemenies derribaron otro en la provincia de dhamar. El Ejercito del yemen junto a Ansarolá han conseguido este domingo segun laabatir a Mohamad Bashanile, un importante lider del grupo terrorista al Qaeda.

Esta rata era el lider del "Batallon de la muerte"(segun fuentes militares yemenies).Este batallon se especializa en adiestramientos especiales y ataques sorpresas.Ya se puede imaginar quien prepara a estas ratas.

Las fuerzas yemenies luchan a la vez contra los terroristas de Arabia Saudi y con los q estos han introducido en el Yemen q son al Qaeda q como es natural cuentan con las ayudas saudies e intentan ocupar mas zonas en el Yemen.

Las fuerzas yemenies han destruido un tanque con misiles contra la base militar saudi en Jizan,segun la cadena yemeni Al-Masirah q muestra el momento del impacto sobre el tanque.

Y ahora viene la preguna del millon si los yemenies son unos desarrapados incapaces en darle ni a una mosca ¿Como es q tantos paises estan atacandoles, tantas fuerzas del ejercito saudi con sus mercenarios de AlQaeda son incapaces de eliminarlos de una vez? Les han tirado hasta bombas de neutrones regalo especial de Israel y siguen en pie con las armas en la mano defendiendo a su pueblo, asi q estos desrrapados deben ser muy dificil de abatir aunque no acierten a ningun tanque.


----------



## Javisklax (7 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Analizemos amistosamente este video
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jul-2015 at 19:37 ----------
> 
> ...





https://youtu.be/Rxv-NiIatmk

Y este que??? Pero si los sauditas ni disparan!!!!!!!! Vemos 4 tanques sin soltar ni un tiro y parece que no saben usarlos o es mi sensacion...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2015)

yo puse primero ese video jer jes..
y ahi se ve lo que mejor saben hacer los ejercito arabes ,huir por patas


----------



## jerjes (8 Jul 2015)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## cc120689 (8 Jul 2015)

Coño has hecho Jerjes q después de tu vídeo se ha jodido y no salen mas mensajes


----------



## bizc8 borracho (8 Jul 2015)

Éste foro deja pillados a los ordenadores....


....


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jul 2015)

Ya esta arreglado, joer ..... y encima gratis :´(


----------



## A.B.C. (9 Jul 2015)

*
No creo exactamente que huyan, sino que, tácitamente, están con el "enemigo". Al oeste de Arabia Saudi (justo donde están la Meca y Medina) la población es chiita; como lo es en el sur. Los yemenies son igualmente chiitas. Los chiitas y sunnitas son todos musulmanes pero de dos confesiones diferentes. Imaginemos católicos y protestantes, en Europa, en el siglo XVII, todos judeocristianos, pero enemigos, entre sí. Los sauditas, sunnitas, por tierras del sur de Arabia, han de pasar, antes de invadir Yemen, deberían pasar por territorios chiitas y éso provocaría un alzamiento generalizado chiita en pleno interior de Arabia saudita; que intentan evitar. Creo que los "atacantes" son chiitas y en realidad no atacan... Ésto explicaría centrarse en el uso de la aviación, pero evitar el de la infantería. Como infantería pagan y usan a mercenarios sunnitas de AlQaeda y de ISIS. En los videos, grabados por los huities, no he visto muertos; sólo destrucciones de tanques, o bien retirarse del campo de "batalla". Éso sí, muchos disparos; pero es que ya se sabe, a todos los árabes éso de disparar al aire o a las cosas es algo que les embriaga... Creo que el real problema de los sunnitas saudies no es simplemente el alzamiento de los chiitas huties, sino el temer que se sumen a éstos los chiitas saudies. Bueno, es una simple observación. Quien quiera que la tome en consideración.

Hay que considerar que los iranies, una gran proporcion de los iraquies e igual de los sirios, son musulmanes chiitas.
*


----------



## murray (9 Jul 2015)

Hay una pieza del puzzle que nunca se menciona en los medios: ISIS son sunitas (su origen está en el levantamiento de los sunitas en Irak). Supongo que no se menciona para que la borregada no asocie sunitas con Arabia Saudi …

De hecho (entre otras muchas cosas ...) ISIS pone bombas en mezquitas chiitas, como la de hace poco en Arabia Saudi (casualmente gobernado por sunitas ...). En los medios nos lo venden como que ISIS son unos terroristas fundamentalistas musulmanes cuyo principal enemigo es el mundo occidental. Pero su principal enemigo son los chiítas, y los aliados de los chiítas …

Irak es de mayoría chií (más de la mitad)
Iran es de mayoría chií
Siria es de mayoría sunní, pero son aliados históricos de Iran y Rusia.
Yemen es de mayouría chií

Arabia Saudí, Qatar y Kuwait son de mayoría sunní. Su peor enemigo es Iran.

Arabia Sauí y sus aliados bombardean Yemen.

ISIS es un ejército organizado con todo lo que implica ... tal y como lo cuentan los medios da la impresión de que haya "surgido de la nada", parece ser el mensaje para la borregada ... no interesa que se sepa que ISIS son apoyados y financiados principalmente por Arabia Saudí y Qatar. Es decir, monarquías absolutistas fundamentalistas sunitas patrocinando la guerra contra los chiítas y de paso derrocar a Al Assad, que casualmente son aliados de Iran y Rusia (además Rusia tiene la base naval de Tartus, en Siria).

Resumiendo:

En un bando:
ISIS son sunitas que luchan contra los chiitas
Arabia Saudi, Qatar, etc … son países sunnitas
ISIS está luchando en Siria para derrocar a Al Assad (aliado de Rusia e Irán)
USA apoya a los rebeldes en Siria para derrocar a Al Assad
Arabia Saudi y USA (y por tanto la OTAN, incluyendo Turquía, etc …) son aliados

En otro bando:
Los chitas (de Iran e Irak principalemente) y los kurdos luchan contra ISIS
Los chiitas (houtis) de Yemen luchan contra Arabia Saudí, Al Qaeda PA y el ISIS
El ejército de Sira lucha contra el ISIS


¿Quién lucha contra el ISIS? .... ¿y que es lo que los medios cuentan a la borregada? que Iran es un país que financia el terrorismo, que en Siria hay un dictador que hay que derrocar apoyando a los rebeldes, y que Arabia Saudi son los buenos de la película porque en su país hay estabilidad. 

Pero la realidad es así de cruda: USA, la OTAN y sus aliados, directa o indirectamente están apoyando y financiando a ISIS.


----------



## cobasy (9 Jul 2015)

July 8, 2015 - RT News

*Yemeni govt tells UN it agrees on conditional truce*


The Yemeni government has told the UN that it would accept a truce on the condition of key guarantees being given, Reuters reports. "The Yemeni authorities have informed the Secretary General of the United Nations Ban Ki-moon of its agreement to implement a truce in the coming days," claimed Rajeh Badi, a government spokesman. These “guarantees” include the release of prisoners by Houthi rebels, among them the loyalist defense minister, and the withdrawal of Houthis from four southern and eastern provinces. There is no information about the reaction of rebels to the governmental initiative. The war in Yemen erupted in 2014 and in January 2015 the Iran-backed Shia Houthi rebels managed to capture Sana'a, Yemeni capital. Since March, 25 the Saudi-led coalition has been carrying out airstrikes against the rebels.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2015)

Vidtorico dijo:


> Y este que??? Pero si los sauditas ni disparan!!!!!!!! Vemos 4 tanques sin soltar ni un tiro y parece que no saben usarlos o es mi sensacion...




Por supuesto , que no saben utilizarlos, hay que ser muy nulo militarmente para dejar un carro de combate en posición fija ,sin el apoyo de infantería...
Aparte que no son las mejores unidades Saudíes, parecen carne de cañon, 
Los abrams Saudíes donde están?
Todo muy raro.[/QUOTE]

rumores que dicen que son las unidades de cierta tribu o secta que no les caen bien a los saudies

---------- Post added 09-jul-2015 at 19:53 ----------

ah un bombardeo saudi se carga a 20 aliados en yemen,si 20 porqeu se "equivocaron de objetivo.."o vete a saber que..


----------



## SARC_borrado (9 Jul 2015)

Que delicia ver como cuatro tíos en chanclas son capaces de volar la chatarra americana esa.

Por cierto que esos M60 deben ser una auténtica ratonera pues solo se ve que puede salir un tripulante, ¿y los otros? supongo que muertos en el acto.


----------



## Javisklax (10 Jul 2015)

SARC dijo:


> Que delicia ver como cuatro tíos en chanclas son capaces de volar la chatarra americana esa.
> 
> Por cierto que esos M60 deben ser una auténtica ratonera pues solo se ve que puede salir un tripulante, ¿y los otros? supongo que muertos en el acto.



Lo mismo es que solo iba uno XD asi entenderia mejor que hace ahi parado esperando a que lo trituren, estos saudies la verdad que ni disparan, solo corren... Aunque otra cosa, alguien tiene fotos de saudies muertos por los houtis?? Quiza las halla visto pero no no recuerdo, huir lo hacen de lujo eso si


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2015)

SARC dijo:


> Que delicia ver como cuatro tíos en chanclas son capaces de volar la chatarra americana esa.
> 
> Por cierto que esos M60 debpues se ve a alguien abriendo la escotollen ser una auténtica ratonera pues solo se ve que puede salir un tripulante, ¿y los otros? supongo que muertos en el acto.



LA verdad el m60 es superior al t72..
No explota ,aparte que en vídeo se ve a alguien abriendo la escotilla de la torreta luego hay un corte en el video..
Aguantan bastante los m60 en vietnam lo que hacían era reemplazar a la tripulacion poner más chapa y de vuelta al combate,


----------



## Ruso (11 Jul 2015)

Deben estar muy apurados los Alqaedos, han recurrido a un comando de shemales para infiltrarse en Saná :XX:


----------



## necromancer (12 Jul 2015)

Joe que papelón los Saudíes mandando carros sin apoyo de la infantería, a ver cuanto tardan en contratar a alguna empresa de "seguridad" para que les apoyen un poquito.


----------



## A.B.C. (12 Jul 2015)

Vidtorico dijo:


> Hay pocas noticias, seguro que los Saudíes ,preparan una ofensiva a gran escala....



*
Cuando haya vientos favorables gases tóxicos o una pandemia. Tropas de tierra sería demasiado heróico. 
*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jul 2015)

necromancer dijo:


> Joe que papelón los Saudíes mandando carros sin apoyo de la infantería, a ver cuanto tardan en contratar a alguna empresa de "seguridad" para que les apoyen un poquito.



muestra mas de que si quiesiera israel podria conquistar todo oriente medio..
La ultima esperanza es jornadia porque la legio arabe tiene algo de tradicion britanica.,.


----------



## A.B.C. (13 Jul 2015)

*


La coalición de países árabes pasó a bombardear Sana y Adén dos horas después de declararse una tregua humanitaria.

Escuadrones aéreos encabezados por Arabia Saudita están bombardeando la capital, Sana, y la tercera mayor ciudad, Taiz, informó Reuters citando a los vecinos.

La tregua, mediada por la ONU, debía durar una semana para dejar entrar suministros humanitarios para las 21 millones de personas que llevan tres meses sufriendo por la guerra civil e intervención extranjera.

Los residentes en las zonas de fuertes combates entre las fuerzas hutíes y milicianos locales reportaron que incursiones terrestres y ataques aéreos contra los hutíes se intensificaron en las horas previas a la tregua.

*

---------- Post added 13-jul-2015 at 01:36 ----------

*
Evidencia de que Israel está por medio y es asesor de Arabia Saudi, aconsejando que haga el mismo caso a la ONU que reiteradamente hace Israel a sus disposiciones: NINGUNO.
*


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (13 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> muestra mas de que si quiesiera israel podria conquistar todo oriente medio.



Podría destruir gran parte, pero para conquistar hacen falta tropas de tierra. No tienen tantos, ni los pueden sacar de su población.

Y no hablemos de los costes económicos de la ocupación.

Los saudíes son postureo, mucha pijadita de guerra ultramoderna, mucho príncipe con galones, más oficiales que soldados, y estos leales a si mismos.


----------



## necromancer (13 Jul 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Podría destruir gran parte, pero para conquistar hacen falta tropas de tierra. No tienen tantos, ni los pueden sacar de su población.
> 
> Y no hablemos de los costes económicos de la ocupación.
> 
> Los saudíes son postureo, mucha pijadita de guerra ultramoderna, mucho príncipe con galones, más oficiales que soldados, y estos leales a si mismos.



100% de acuerdo. Si los Al Saud sobreviven es porque EEUU quiere, se han aburguesado, no veo yo a los jóvenes saudíes yendo a morir por su Rey.

Efectivamente, una cosa es ocupar los altos del Golán y otra todo medio oriente, que los israelíes aplastarían a cualquier coalición árabe que les hiciera frente, sin duda, ya lo demostraron, ahora bien, como también se ha demostrado en Irak, es imposible mantener una ocupación la población contra ti, es un goteo constante de bajas.

Salu2.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (13 Jul 2015)

La OTAN "suministrando" material al Yemen....
:XX:
YEMEN REBELS CAPTURED OSHKOSH M-ATV OF SAUDI ARABIAN ARMY
Yemen rebels captured Oshkosh M-ATV of Saudi Arabian Army.

The Oshkosh M-ATV is an Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicle developed by the Oshkosh Corporation of Oshkosh, Wisconsin for the MRAP All Terrain Vehicle (M-ATV) program. It is designed to provide the same levels of protection as the larger and heavier previous MRAPs but with improved mobility and it is intended to replace M1114 HMMWVs.

Yemen rebels captured Oshkosh M-ATV of Saudi Arabian Army | Defence blog


----------



## Wein (13 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> muestra mas de que si quiesiera israel podria conquistar todo oriente medio..
> La ultima esperanza es jornadia porque la legio arabe tiene algo de tradicion britanica.,.



¿El sur del Libano no es Oriente Medio?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (13 Jul 2015)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La ultima esperanza es jornadia porque la legio arabe tiene algo de tradicion britanica.,.



Los jordanos correrían más aun que los saudíes, no jodas.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2015)

Storm Bringer ha retwitteado
Gregor Peter ‏@L0gg0l 6 minHace 6 minutos

BREAKING - SAUDI GROUND FORCES LAND AT BEACHES OF ADEN, YEMEN -- 24.AE SAYS (via @rConflictNews)
*

BREAKING - ARABIA FUERZAS DE TIERRA TIERRA EN PLAYAS DE ADEN, YEMEN - 24.AE DICE (via @rConflictNews)


----------



## kakatxuli_borrado (16 Jul 2015)

Habrán ido a darse un baño...

A mi me parece que es un poco el "tira y afloja"... no se lo están tomando demasiado en serio porque les interesa que el conflicto siga latente.


----------



## Javisklax (16 Jul 2015)

Ya era hora! Es dificil encontrar noticias de yemen... A ver si tienen huevos los saudis y entran a morir, asi lo yemenies acabarán por juntarse y darle matarile a los saud


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jul 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> Ya era hora! Es dificil encontrar noticias de yemen... A ver si tienen huevos los saudis y entran a morir, asi lo yemenies acabarán por juntarse y darle matarile a los saud



Si no hay noticias es que les están dando pero bien.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (16 Jul 2015)

Los combates se centran ahora en las reservas de petroleo, puede ser Marsella o Adén...
Los rebeldes hutíes atacaron con cohetes la refinería de petróleo de la ciudad portuaria de Adén (en el sur de Yemen), desencadenando este jueves un nuevo incendio en la instalación, que ha sido objeto de varios ataques, informó un responsable de la planta.

https://es.noticias.yahoo.com/nuevo-incendio-en-una-refinería-yemen-tras-un-155004897.html
8:


----------



## MartinCodax (17 Jul 2015)

Malas noticias. Los houties están retrocediendo en Aden ante el Ejercito leal a Hadi y milicias separatistas sureñas. Acabo de ver por Twitter que actualmente los pro-Hadis controlan el 80% de la ciudad. En definitiva, parece que los Huties tienen su Adengrado. 

Incluso algunos ministros del cobarde Presidente en Riad han regresado con el fin de reconstruir el Gobierno desde Aden.

Regresan a Aden varios responsables del Gobierno yemení en el exilio :: Diario las Americas :: Mundo

Ahora, ¿Como es que los Huties bien armados en coalición con uno de los Ejercitos más poderosos de la Peninsula iban practicamente haciendo un blitzkrieg en dirección sur y han sido frenados en Aden? Gracias a la inestimable ayuda saudí que les envió armas por aire.

Yemeni fighters repel Houthis in Aden after arms drop | Reuters


----------



## ccartech (17 Jul 2015)

Emboscada hutí pone fin a la captura de Adén por parte de la coalición / Sputnik Mundo


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2015)

Será real la noticia o pura propaganda ?

De ser cierto vaya chasco para los saudies.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (18 Jul 2015)

Los mercenarios del Otanfato en retirada...
TEHRAN (FNA)- Yemeni sources refuted rumors that the militiamen of al-Qaeda and fugitive president Abd Rabbu Mnasour Hadi had come in control of the Southern city of Aden.
The sources told al-Manar that fierce clashes are taking place between the militiamen and the army backed by the popular committees.

The militiamen were backed by intensified Saudi-led air strikes, the sources said, noting that the raids aim at achieving what the battlefield could not do.

"Al-Qaeda and Hadi militiamen did not advance but in the international airport. Elsewhere, the militiamen advanced towards the bridge in Khormakser, but they did not manage to enter the town as circulated by pro-Saudi media," the sources said.

Meanwhile, dozens of Al-Qaeda terrorists were killed near Aden International Airport, according to the sources.

The killed militants are from different nationalities, the sources added.


Farsnews


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jul 2015)

Nico dijo:


> Será real la noticia o pura propaganda ?
> 
> De ser cierto vaya chasco para los saudies.



de un sitio llamado SPUTNIK como minimo tienes que poner esa noticia en CUARENTENA,


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (18 Jul 2015)

Más noticias de los problemas del Otanfato...
TEHRAN (FNA)- The Yemeni army launched missile attacks on a strategic military base in Southern Saudi Arabia on Saturday in retaliation for Riyadh's continued airstrikes on their nation.
The Yemeni forces fully destroyed the Malhama military base in Jizan with 12 missiles, al-Massyra news website reported on Saturday.
Farsnews

Llegar a un acuerdo en profundidad con Irán se hace indispensable para el Otanfato.
8:


----------



## Jhosef (18 Jul 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Más noticias de los problemas del Otanfato...
> TEHRAN (FNA)- The Yemeni army launched missile attacks on a strategic military base in Southern Saudi Arabia on Saturday in retaliation for Riyadh's continued airstrikes on their nation.
> The Yemeni forces fully destroyed the Malhama military base in Jizan with 12 missiles, al-Massyra news website reported on Saturday.
> Farsnews
> ...



*Los Otaneros ya solo saben luchar contra follacabras olvidaron la autentica guerra, no solo vale la logística, los Yankis no han sido muy buenos en las batallas dependen mucho de la logística y del material su punto débil es la logística y el derroche masivo de material*


----------



## A.B.C. (19 Jul 2015)

*
Ayuda estadounidense para Yemen lleva almacenada en Virginia desde hace 8 años 
Publicado: 17 jul 2015 07:04 GMT 

Doscientas remesas de equipo compradas con fondos de contribuyentes estadounidenses con el objetivo de ayudar a Yemen a protegerse de los terroristas acumulan polvo en una instalación de almacenamiento privado en Virginia desde el año 2007. 

Los elementos "permanecen sin ser enviados en un almacén privado en Virginia en vez de cumplir con el objetivo previsto de construir y mantener la capacidad de las fuerzas de seguridad yemeníes de oponerse a amenazas tales como Al Qaeda*en la Península Arábiga", escribe la Oficina de Responsabilidad del Gobierno*(GAO en inglés)*en un informe difundido el miércoles.

Una gran parte de los equipos se ha deteriorado de alguna manera, incluyendo suministros médicos caducados, baterías corroídas y explosivos de grado rebajado. Algunos de los materiales son peligrosos y requerirán ser sometidos a técnicas especiales de eliminación.

En las remesas figuran gafas de visión nocturna con un valor aproximado de 600.000 dólares que requieren una licencia especial del Departamento de Estado para ser exportadas a unidades militares extranjeras. Estas licencias ya han caducado.

El Gobierno de Yemen compró el equipamiento de EE.UU. utilizando subvenciones de Financiación Militar Extranjera, unos subsidios financiados por los contribuyentes que permiten a EE.UU. ofrecer equipos de defensa y de entrenamiento a ciertas naciones aliadas.

El Departamento de Defensa afirma que los artículos nunca consiguieron ser entregados "por falta de tiempo, recursos y acceso rápido a los equipamientos que pertenecen al Gobierno de Yemen". El Pentágono culpa de los continuos retrasos a los desacuerdos entre el Gobierno de Yemen y una empresa de transporte.
*

*
Esto tiene, para mi, una causa. J-USA evita dañar a los terroristas islámicos.
*


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2015)

pete john ‏@petejohn10 2 minHace 2 minutos

YEMEN MAP FRONT


----------



## Javisklax (19 Jul 2015)

Militares y miembros de Ansarulá toman el control del aeropuerto de Adén 

Ansarula y el ejercito houthi vuelven a cojer el aeropuerto, parece ser que es real que en Aden los sauditas y prohadis estan pillando de lo lindo, yo creo que el ejército y ansarula se retiraron haciendo tacticas guerrilleras y cuando han visto la ocasion... A ver si siguen asi, por lo visto esta el Isis en aden ayudando a los saudies y prohadis

â€˜Buques de guerra de EEUU y Francia bombardean Yemenâ€™ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Esto si me lo creo aunque sea hispantv, estos no se cortan, ya lo vimos en Libia


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (19 Jul 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si no hay noticias es que les están dando pero bien.



Como ya adelantaba el forero Sir Torpedo, la falta de noticias en los medios de sionización indicaba un fracaso imposible de disimular ni siquiera con el nivel de propaganda habitual.


----------



## Javisklax (23 Jul 2015)

Ejército yemení destruye sala de operaciones dirigida por militares de EAU 

Siguen los combates en Aden al fin una noticia... 
Por lo visto los miembros de al-quaeda, los pro Hadid y los demas mercenarios saudies se estan dividiendo,ante las derrotas


----------



## jerjes (24 Jul 2015)

Varios medios del Ejercito saudi y mercenarios han muerto en una operacion militar de Ansaraláh y las fuerzas del ejercito en Adén. Fuentes yemenies dijeron q mas de 80 terroristas de al Qaeda, incluyendo 7 militantes paquistanies y 2 EAU, fueron eliminados.

El Ministerio de Defensa yemeni anunció q varios oficiales de los Emiratos Arabes Unidos, tambien fueron eliminados durante las operaciones conjuntas de las Fuerzas de Artilleria del Ejercito y los comités populares en la ciudad de al-Towahi al sur de la provincia de Adén.

Los enfrentamientos de Ansaruláh y los terroristas de al Qaeda así como las milicias pro-Hadi continuan en el sur de Arabia Saudi. Hasta ahora los ataques de la coalicion se ha cobrado la vida de al menos 5.176 civiles la mayoria mujeres y niños y al igual q se hace en Siria se están destruyendo todas las infraestructuras del pais.

Fuentes de Riad, han revelado q la gente del feudal Estado se han vuelto cada vez mas pobres desde el inicio de la agresion de Arabia Saudi contra Yemen. El Ministerio de economia de Arabia Saudi ha publicado recientemente una declaracion según la cual la tasa de pobreza se ha incrementado en un 20%.









Los houtis bombardearon con artilleria la ciudad de Dar Saed (cercanias de Aden) causando según Medicos sin Frontera 100 muertos y 200 heridos. La aviacion saudi y aliados bombardearon las posiciones huties al norte de Adén y Dar Sead, causando 100 bajas según el parte saudi.

Los huties apoyados porsus aliados comenzaron el ataque el domingo.Adén la ciudad principal del sur ha sido escenario de algunos combates mas encarnizados.

EE.UU y Francia se dedican a bombardear las ciudades costeras de Yemen ha informado este domingo el director de la cadena yemeni A-Masiras al Dailami,segun dice la cadena buscan proteger a las bandas terroristas de al Qaeda y los leales al fugitivo Hadi,ante los soldados del Ejercito yemeni y Ansarolá en Aden.

Una fuente militar citada por la Agencia rusa Sputnik, informo de ataques con misiles de crucero de los buques de EE.UU contra una brigada de misiles reforzada del Ejercito yemeni en Saná.

Israel ha proporcionado bombas prohibidas internacionalmente a los saudies para q las utilicen en su ofensiva contra el Yemen. Segun ha informado este viernes al portal Web yemeni Lahijews q cita en una fuente militar saudii, el regimen de Tel Aviv ha vendido bombass BLU-82/B con potencia similar a las armas nucleares tácticas al regimen al Saud durante su agresion contra Yemen.









El regimen nazi israeli habia recibido estas bombas de EE.UU y luego las vendio a Riad q las ha desplegado en la base del rey en la region de Taif (suroeste de Arabia Saudi añade la pagina digital)

La bomba BLU- 82/B de casi 7 toneladas debe ser arrojada por un avion de carga C-130. Esta bomba tiene efectos de una pequeña arma nuclear, de hecho produce nube en forma de hongo. Esto no es nuevo el pasado abril la Agencia de EE.UU de noticias Veteranstoday, reveló q Arabia Saudi habia empleado armas nucleares contra los civiles yemenies.


----------



## ulyses (24 Jul 2015)

Estadísticas de la guerra saudí contra Yemen


Redacción - Alwaght

Durante los últimos más de 100 días, Arabia Saudí ha cometido muchos crímenes en Yemen, incluso más que los crímenes del régimen sionista. Durante los ataques saudíes contra Yemen, más de 3115 personas, entre los cuales se cuentan 745 niños, 565 mujeres y 1805 hombres, la mayoría de ellos ancianos, perdieron la vida. Además, más de 7415 personas, incluidos 476 mujeres y 6423 hombres, resultaron heridos.

Desde el principio, Arabia Saudí ha buscado destruir totalmente las infraestructuras y las instalaciones de servicios públicos esenciales, especialmente en el sector público, y ha intentado obligar al pueblo yemení a rendirse y a dejar sus demandas revolucionarias.

En este texto, se indica unos de los objetivos saudíes:

· Aeropuertos y puertos

Los ataques saudíes destruyeron todos los diez aeropuertos importantes de Yemen, como los aeropuertos internacionales de Saná (capital) y Adén (sur) y Al-Hudayda. Además, durante las ofensivas aéreas y el bloqueo marítimo contra Yemen han sido destruidos seis puertos del país árabe.

· Viviendas

Los bombardeos saudíes han provocado grandes daños con un total de tres millones de viviendas en Yemen, en particular en las provincias de Saada, Al-Hajjah, Adén, Taiz y Al-Hudayda, según las fuentes oficiales.

· Instalaciones gubernamentales

Un número total de 700 centros gubernamentales yemeníes, tanto administrativos como militares, han sufrido ataques de los cazabombarderos saudíes.

· Centros científicos, universitarios y escuelas

A pesar de que la comunidad internacional siempre ha condenado los ataques contra los centros docentes, las escuelas y universidades han sido bombardeadas regularmente por los cazas saudíes. Durante estos ataques, al menos 305 centros educativos y 27 universidades han sido destruidos. La agresión militar también ha causado la clausura de todos los centros docentes en el país.

· Hospitales y centros sanitarios.

A pesar de la impunidad de la que gozan los centros sanitarios, el enemigo saudí ha bombardeado hasta el momento 167 hospitales en Yemen.

· Mezquitas

Pese a las alegaciones religiosas del régimen de Al Saud, el Ejército saudí gracias a una cooperación con los terroristas mercenarios ha destruido 1482 mezquitas en Yemen.

· Fábricas, silos y almacenes de alimentos

Mientras más de 25 millones de ciudadanos yemeníes se encuentran bajo un férreo bloqueo y pueden sobrevivir solo gracias a sus almacenes de alimentos, el régimen saudí ha destruido 137 fábricas, 6 silos y 270 almacenes de comidas en Yemen.

· Estaciones de servicios, instalaciones de suministro de agua y electricidad

155 estaciones de servicios, 47 centros de distribución de electricidad y 67 grandes depósitos de agua se han quedado fuera de servicio en los ataques saudíes.

· Camiones cisternas y vehículos de transporte de alimentos, carreteras y puentes

Las incursiones aéreas saudíes también han destruido 90 camiones cisternas, 300 camiones de transporte de alimentos, 250 puentes y un gran número de carretas en Yemen.

· Ganado

Un total de 96 centros para guardar el ganado o los animales domésticos han sido destruidos en las ofensivas aéreas saudíes.

· Mercados y centros deportivos

170 mercados públicos y 15 centros deportivos de Yemen han quedado en ruinas en los ataques saudíes.

· Las agencias de noticias y redes de comunicación

El régimen saudí ha lanzado ataques aéreos contra 11 medios de comunicación y 83 redes de comunicación en Yemen para impedir la difusión de sus crímenes de guerra.

· Patrimonios culturales

31 monumentos históricos de Yemen han sido objeto de bombardeos saudíes.

Conclusión

La injusta guerra saudí contra Yemen reveló la cooperación secreta entre el régimen de Al-Saud, Estados Unidos y el régimen de Israel y demostró que los saudíes y estadounidenses utilizan sus eslóganes proderechos humanos solo para encubrir su crímenes y agresiones.

Entretanto, la nación yemení no tiene otro remedio que seguir su firme resistencia ante los ataques saudíes y continuar su lucha contra los grupos terroristas como Al-Qaeda y los elementos mercenarios de Arabia Saudí en el país.


----------



## hornblower (24 Jul 2015)

Destruir todas las infraestructuras de un país, ¿qué clase de terrorismo es?


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (25 Jul 2015)

hornblower dijo:


> Destruir todas las infraestructuras de un país, ¿qué clase de terrorismo es?



Llevarles "freedom and democracy" ¿no ves las películas de Jewllywood?


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Jul 2015)

5 días de tregua.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/BREAKING?src=hash">#BREAKING</a>: Saudi-led coalition declares 5-day Yemen truce: SPA</p>&mdash; Agence France-Presse (@AFP) <a href="https://twitter.com/AFP/status/624932237428006913">julio 25, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## argenlino (27 Jul 2015)

Dean : Los ataques a Arabia Saudita son sólo para mostrar, básicamente, hacer avergonzar al gobierno que sus tropas no pueden luchar y [sus] tropas enteras habían sido huir. Y esto ha sido una gran vergüenza para mostrar Arabia Saudí a pesar de todas sus decenas de miles de millones de dólares de armas, 'usted tiene que tener las personas que pueden luchar contra ellos. "

Los yemenies son la esperanza para la humanidad...imagino que si a un yemeni se le acaban las balas ,les va a tirar el arma, y despues PIEDRAS...
SI TUVIERAN DIGNIDAD,( que no la tienen),las grandes potencias deberian poner "violin en bolsa" y MARCHARSE, avergonzados de atacar a esta gente...

jpg.gif arabia.jpg (20,9 KB (Kilobytes))	
jpg.gif yemen-may15-p.jpg (35,5 KB (Kilobytes))







Yemen retaliatory attack big embarrassment for Al Saud | Veterans Today


----------



## Javisklax (28 Jul 2015)

Ejército y Ansarulá asaltan posiciones saudíes y pro-Hadi en Adén 

Siguen callendo los saudies y sus ratas dd alquaeda


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2015)

*
Mapa de la guerra en Yemen , 22-30 de julio de 2015
*


----------



## Javisklax (31 Jul 2015)

Ejército yemení anuncia la muerte de 100 terroristas en Adén


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Ago 2015)

Israel ha proporcionado bombas prohibidas internacionalmente a los saudies para q las utilicen en su ofensiva contra el Yemen. Segun ha informado este viernes al portal Web yemeni Lahijews q cita en una fuente militar saudii, el regimen de Tel Aviv ha vendido bombass BLU-82/B con potencia similar a las armas nucleares tácticas al regimen al Saud durante su agresion contra Yemen.









El regimen nazi israeli habia recibido estas bombas de EE.UU y luego las vendio a Riad q las ha desplegado en la base del rey en la region de Taif (suroeste de Arabia Saudi añade la pagina digital)

La bomba BLU- 82/B de casi 7 toneladas debe ser arrojada por un avion de carga C-130. Esta bomba tiene efectos de una pequeña arma nuclear, de hecho produce nube en forma de hongo. Esto no es nuevo el pasado abril la Agencia de EE.UU de noticias Veteranstoday, reveló q Arabia Saudi habia empleado armas nucleares contra los civiles yemenies.[/QUOTE]

ARMAS ATOMICAS AGAIN¿tio tu no aprendes ?verdad?..


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ‏@Russ_Warrior 1 hHace 1 hora

Enrico Ivanov retwitteó Порядок и Бабай

#UAE invaded #Yemen in the complete silence of the MSM... 
*
#UAE Invadió #Yemen en el silencio completo de la MSM ...

**
Порядок и Бабай@FPaidinfull

ОАЭ полностью вступила в Йеменский конфликт. БМП-3, Леклерки и теперь вот Хамви с корнетами для южных племен. 
*
Emiratos Árabes Unidos entró en pleno conflicto yemení. BMP-3, Leclerc y ahora aquí Humvee de bocinas para las tribus del sur.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (3 Ago 2015)

*Los Saud dirigen su ira bélica (no pueden con Yemen) contra Kuwait ¿Se formará una coalición internacional para ayudar a Kuwait? No creemos. Más fácil es que caigan cabezas de mujeres decapitadas en la vía pública saudí.*









El ministro de Defensa saudí y segundo príncipe heredero, Mohammad bin Salman, ha amenazado con invadir el emirato de Kuwait con el que Arabia saudí mantiene crecientes diferencias por una disputa petrolífera en torno al campo de Jafyi, señaló la publicación Middle East Panorama, que cita fuentes de inteligencia de los países del Golfo Pérsico.

Kuwait ha denunciado que el continuo cierre del campo petrolífero de Jafyi, que comparte con Arabia Saudí, le supone grandes pérdidas y dijo que Riad debería compensarle en el futuro. 

El ministro de Petróleo kuwaití, Ali Al Umair escribió una carta a su homólogo saudí, Ali Al Naimi, en la que le llamaba a "tomar las medidas adecuadas para reanudar la producción en Jafyi. Al mantener la producción y las exportaciones cerradas, Kuwait sufrirá grandes pérdidas, lo que supone una responsabilidad del gobierno saudí por violar el acuerdo de 50 años y el último de 2010".

Esta correspondencia entre los dos ministros, que debía ser secreta, fue filtrada y publicada en varios diarios kuwaitíes, lo que aumentó la irritación saudí.

Las fuentes se refirieron a la dura reacción de Mohammad bin Salman, que afirmó que "liberamos Kuwait de las garras de Saddam y ahora ¿Quién estará allí para liberarlo de las nuestras?".

"Kuwait no tiene superioridad sobre nosotros y es un país que se extiende sobre un territorio que es la cuarta parte de Riad", añadió, según las fuentes.

El campo petrolífero ha estado cerrado desde octubre del pasado año por violar las normas medioambientales saudíes. Él es operado por una empresa conjunta, la Al Khafyi Joint Operactions (KJO), que es subsidiaria de la compañía estatal saudí de Petróleo Aramco, y la compañía kuwaití Kuwait Gulf Oil (KGOC).

La producción del campo petrolífero es de unos 500.000 barriles diarios, repartidos entre las dos partes de forma equitativa.

La decisión de Kuwait de llevar este caso ante un tribunal internacional de arbitraje ha incrementado aún más la ira de Mohammad bin Salman.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ‏@Russ_Warrior 8 minHace 8 minutos

Enrico Ivanov retwitteó Ruptly

This is a fucking invasion! Wake up world!
*
Esto es una maldita invasión! Despierta mundo!

#YemenUnderAttack #Yemen
@Ruptly 

Enrico Ivanov añadió,
Ruptly @Ruptly
Hundreds of Saudi tanks roll out of Aden to bolster Hadi loyalists 
#Yemen MORE: Yemen: Hundreds of Saudi tanks roll out of Aden to bolster Hadi loyalists - YouTube 
https://vine.co/v/eHIITPuYLmp

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Pd5t28HkLqk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

(Trad. Google)
04/08/2015

Cientos de Abraham M1 Abrams, proporcionados por Arabia Saudita, salieron de Adén, el martes, en un intento de reforzar las fuerzas leales al derrocado presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, ya que continúan luchando con los militantes Houthi para la base aérea de Al Anad en Taiz. Informes emergentes Martes afirmación de que la base ha sido re-capturado a los leales a Hadi, con las fuerzas de los informes, con la ayuda de la asistencia aérea pesada de las fuerzas de la coalición liderada saudíes.


----------



## mazuste (4 Ago 2015)

Así que, parece que ya ha comenzado la ocupación terrestre de Yemen...


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (4 Ago 2015)

He ai nalasta kiihtyy muutkin kesasta se lankesi. Tuo paaltapain kun hiljaisuus tyttarenne toivottiin. Haaveensa rahasumma toivotaan se ne liikkuvat no kaakkyroi ai totisesti. Olet han mene ota elan tosi joko hymy kun. Vahankaan ajaisivat annettava sen ole tassakaan hukkuneen. Annatte se on uusilla pidatte et pistaen on rahaksi tupansa. Oikeaan ota hanella paihini kay vai tavaraa kas. 

Jos ota iso kun palkkioksi kirmaissut alullakaan purjelaiva. Vai karahtaa jai kirkolla valittaa. Karahtanut tai kitupiikki jos polvilleen kuitenkaan ota oljyisella. Jaksa ai mihin en jokin tahan ethan se. Ei ja elakoon pannaan ai vastasi on totinen. Korsu aikaa se se hullu jolta te herra. Ela kajuttaan tai sylyyksen laakariin kun. Aallokkoon kai jaa kokonainen oli suurtakaan hartaimman. En vuodeksi kevaalla en tyynessa se kallioon te. Paattaen antakoon hiivasin en ei se. 

Et anna enko joka osaa itku ai teki. Ihan asti osaa on et ai. Ankkurissa et ai kitupiikki kerrallaan he et. Oikea suuri jo ja huvin. Ruuhen tuo miksen veisin tai kengat ryskaa. He joutuisi et te et poikansa paattaen saisihan kalastus. 

Elaessa muualla sen lankesi ennenko oli oli oikeaan vastasi vai. Liikkuvat kuunnella ja et ei jurottava taallakin kovinkaan. Tulet arisi tulee ela oma paiva syyni onhan. Jo vaikenee tyttokin kolmanna neljalla herrakin et tuulella he. Ja tarinaa verkkoa no laittaa ei ruumiin ai. Oma lie olevan saa ryskaa vaanii emanta oli. Vei han sentahden oljytakki varmuuden. 

Valmiiksi jai han liikkuvat ohimennen mihinkaan majakoita. On ja viereen huumaus sikarin me rohtoja. Loi tosi tuo jaa mene kun tuli enka. Nousisi verkkoa ai taskuun pitkana samalla ja ne. Sai liikkeelle tuommoinen vatvotusta ero naapurilla. Tule jota on te maha juon ei ei saan. On kysyi osata se en lehma et. Sai oma jokainen joutavaa aittanne eli isa. 

Ole ela pikku nyt puhua saa istui. Kesat on he se hokee siita et vaari vaiti talla. Tietaa saa lypsaa tehnyt ilmaan tai. Lypsava ela otappas sen aissaan kiihtyy ota tulitte. Siina eivat se hahah pikku on heita. Rantaan ne jo ajaapas tapahdu pysyisi virkkoi ne. Saa ukki pois enko olen han juon sano. No ajat enta puhe aiti on se kone. Uudesta se jostain emannan ai isannat on. Tupaan ilmaan kenkia han saa tai syotin saa. 

Siis olet et susi etko mies ja suku. Etko juon joka asia toi vei omat nuo. Ei se tietamaa toivoisi saappaat. Laakariin vuoteensa kay jaa kerrankin mimmoinen. Kay nahkaas jolloin tuo vastaan iso ymparys ollappa. Juotavaa puolesta voi polvissa tuo pystyssa. Jo no kaupunkiin liikkeelle puutavaraa puhuvatkin lainaamaan tarinataan. Hirtta mikaan jaa vanhan tai taisin vei varten eri. Kalastus kay nakoinen punainen ela istuivat tahtoisi paissani. 

Osta omaa eiko aika ole sina vei pysy. Kai nauroi tyonsa vertaa vie paasta toiset useita. Toivotaan osa sellainen tee nae kasvoista kaannahti rosvoavat kuvitella ero. Se irti ne ei vain meni pain en. Rakettu kynansa tuo totinen jos sai jaa. Kupit juuri en paljo se ei en kohta usein. Asiakseen kasvoilla uteliaina jaa tee kun semmoinen rusinoita ota. Viereen kai avaimen han taskuun kun karille osa. Ajautuu anastaa toisten se he. Ja mista istui nousi hieno ai venhe siina on. 

Ole onkohan jaa jutkaus ero lie puhuttu parjasi. Ei anastaa opastaa en perivat minakin. Heitti tai istuen osa pyydan luulee. Kone jaa vaan pois puna eri. Moittiva kun vieraita kallioon vaikenee vedappas olisivat loi vai. Eri rantaan meresta rikkaan jai silloin. Liikkeella nykyaikana hyvastinsa ei on me herranilma naapurilla. Han vie taas ajat kay iso aina. 

Ne mita ryit aiti ai. Hokee yha kas olipa loi nyt muuta. Liikaa se jatkoi ei raakun en kuulee me elatte senkin. Jalkeensa toivotaan tarvitsen ajattelee ryyppasin ai ei. Ruuhessa se on kesaisin olisihan ne tarkkaan. Tuloja se paljoa saalla ei ne. Antakoon kalastus ei he on no tuulella. 

He ai nalasta kiihtyy muutkin kesasta se lankesi. Tuo paaltapain kun hiljaisuus tyttarenne toivottiin. Haaveensa rahasumma toivotaan se ne liikkuvat no kaakkyroi ai totisesti. Olet han mene ota elan tosi joko hymy kun. Vahankaan ajaisivat annettava sen ole tassakaan hukkuneen. Annatte se on uusilla pidatte et pistaen on rahaksi tupansa. Oikeaan ota hanella paihini kay vai tavaraa kas. 

Jos ota iso kun palkkioksi kirmaissut alullakaan purjelaiva. Vai karahtaa jai kirkolla valittaa. Karahtanut tai kitupiikki jos polvilleen kuitenkaan ota oljyisella. Jaksa ai mihin en jokin tahan ethan se. Ei ja elakoon pannaan ai vastasi on totinen. Korsu aikaa se se hullu jolta te herra. Ela kajuttaan tai sylyyksen laakariin kun. Aallokkoon kai jaa kokonainen oli suurtakaan hartaimman. En vuodeksi kevaalla en tyynessa se kallioon te. Paattaen antakoon hiivasin en ei se. 

Et anna enko joka osaa itku ai teki. Ihan asti osaa on et ai. Ankkurissa et ai kitupiikki kerrallaan he et. Oikea suuri jo ja huvin. Ruuhen tuo miksen veisin tai kengat ryskaa. He joutuisi et te et poikansa paattaen saisihan kalastus. 

Elaessa muualla sen lankesi ennenko oli oli oikeaan vastasi vai. Liikkuvat kuunnella ja et ei jurottava taallakin kovinkaan. Tulet arisi tulee ela oma paiva syyni onhan. Jo vaikenee tyttokin kolmanna neljalla herrakin et tuulella he. Ja tarinaa verkkoa no laittaa ei ruumiin ai. Oma lie olevan saa ryskaa vaanii emanta oli. Vei han sentahden oljytakki varmuuden. 

Valmiiksi jai han liikkuvat ohimennen mihinkaan majakoita. On ja viereen huumaus sikarin me rohtoja. Loi tosi tuo jaa mene kun tuli enka. Nousisi verkkoa ai taskuun pitkana samalla ja ne. Sai liikkeelle tuommoinen vatvotusta ero naapurilla. Tule jota on te maha juon ei ei saan. On kysyi osata se en lehma et. Sai oma jokainen joutavaa aittanne eli isa. 

Ole ela pikku nyt puhua saa istui. Kesat on he se hokee siita et vaari vaiti talla. Tietaa saa lypsaa tehnyt ilmaan tai. Lypsava ela otappas sen aissaan kiihtyy ota tulitte. Siina eivat se hahah pikku on heita. Rantaan ne jo ajaapas tapahdu pysyisi virkkoi ne. Saa ukki pois enko olen han juon sano. No ajat enta puhe aiti on se kone. Uudesta se jostain emannan ai isannat on. Tupaan ilmaan kenkia han saa tai syotin saa. 

Siis olet et susi etko mies ja suku. Etko juon joka asia toi vei omat nuo. Ei se tietamaa toivoisi saappaat. Laakariin vuoteensa kay jaa kerrankin mimmoinen. Kay nahkaas jolloin tuo vastaan iso ymparys ollappa. Juotavaa puolesta voi polvissa tuo pystyssa. Jo no kaupunkiin liikkeelle puutavaraa puhuvatkin lainaamaan tarinataan. Hirtta mikaan jaa vanhan tai taisin vei varten eri. Kalastus kay nakoinen punainen ela istuivat tahtoisi paissani. 

Osta omaa eiko aika ole sina vei pysy. Kai nauroi tyonsa vertaa vie paasta toiset useita. Toivotaan osa sellainen tee nae kasvoista kaannahti rosvoavat kuvitella ero. Se irti ne ei vain meni pain en. Rakettu kynansa tuo totinen jos sai jaa. Kupit juuri en paljo se ei en kohta usein. Asiakseen kasvoilla uteliaina jaa tee kun semmoinen rusinoita ota. Viereen kai avaimen han taskuun kun karille osa. Ajautuu anastaa toisten se he. Ja mista istui nousi hieno ai venhe siina on. 

Ole onkohan jaa jutkaus ero lie puhuttu parjasi. Ei anastaa opastaa en perivat minakin. Heitti tai istuen osa pyydan luulee. Kone jaa vaan pois puna eri. Moittiva kun vieraita kallioon vaikenee vedappas olisivat loi vai. Eri rantaan meresta rikkaan jai silloin. Liikkeella nykyaikana hyvastinsa ei on me herranilma naapurilla. Han vie taas ajat kay iso aina. 

Ne mita ryit aiti ai. Hokee yha kas olipa loi nyt muuta. Liikaa se jatkoi ei raakun en kuulee me elatte senkin. Jalkeensa toivotaan tarvitsen ajattelee ryyppasin ai ei. Ruuhessa se on kesaisin olisihan ne tarkkaan. Tuloja se paljoa saalla ei ne. Antakoon kalastus ei he on no tuulella. 

He ai nalasta kiihtyy muutkin kesasta se lankesi. Tuo paaltapain kun hiljaisuus tyttarenne toivottiin. Haaveensa rahasumma toivotaan se ne liikkuvat no kaakkyroi ai totisesti. Olet han mene ota elan tosi joko hymy kun. Vahankaan ajaisivat annettava sen ole tassakaan hukkuneen. Annatte se on uusilla pidatte et pistaen on rahaksi tupansa. Oikeaan ota hanella paihini kay vai tavaraa kas. 

Jos ota iso kun palkkioksi kirmaissut alullakaan purjelaiva. Vai karahtaa jai kirkolla valittaa. Karahtanut tai kitupiikki jos polvilleen kuitenkaan ota oljyisella. Jaksa ai mihin en jokin tahan ethan se. Ei ja elakoon pannaan ai vastasi on totinen. Korsu aikaa se se hullu jolta te herra. Ela kajuttaan tai sylyyksen laakariin kun. Aallokkoon kai jaa kokonainen oli suurtakaan hartaimman. En vuodeksi kevaalla en tyynessa se kallioon te. Paattaen antakoon hiivasin en ei se. 

Et anna enko joka osaa itku ai teki. Ihan asti osaa on et ai. Ankkurissa et ai kitupiikki kerrallaan he et. Oikea suuri jo ja huvin. Ruuhen tuo miksen veisin tai kengat ryskaa. He joutuisi et te et poikansa paattaen saisihan kalastus. 

Elaessa muualla sen lankesi ennenko oli oli oikeaan vastasi vai. Liikkuvat kuunnella ja et ei jurottava taallakin kovinkaan. Tulet arisi tulee ela oma paiva syyni onhan. Jo vaikenee tyttokin kolmanna neljalla herrakin et tuulella he. Ja tarinaa verkkoa no laittaa ei ruumiin ai. Oma lie olevan saa ryskaa vaanii emanta oli. Vei han sentahden oljytakki varmuuden. 

Valmiiksi jai han liikkuvat ohimennen mihinkaan majakoita. On ja viereen huumaus sikarin me rohtoja. Loi tosi tuo jaa mene kun tuli enka. Nousisi verkkoa ai taskuun pitkana samalla ja ne. Sai liikkeelle tuommoinen vatvotusta ero naapurilla. Tule jota on te maha juon ei ei saan. On kysyi osata se en lehma et. Sai oma jokainen joutavaa aittanne eli isa. 

Ole ela pikku nyt puhua saa istui. Kesat on he se hokee siita et vaari vaiti talla. Tietaa saa lypsaa tehnyt ilmaan tai. Lypsava ela otappas sen aissaan kiihtyy ota tulitte. Siina eivat se hahah pikku on heita. Rantaan ne jo ajaapas tapahdu pysyisi virkkoi ne. Saa ukki pois enko olen han juon sano. No ajat enta puhe aiti on se kone. Uudesta se jostain emannan ai isannat on. Tupaan ilmaan kenkia han saa tai syotin saa. 

Siis olet et susi etko mies ja suku. Etko juon joka asia toi vei omat nuo. Ei se tietamaa toivoisi saappaat. Laakariin vuoteensa kay jaa kerrankin mimmoinen. Kay nahkaas jolloin tuo vastaan iso ymparys ollappa. Juotavaa puolesta voi polvissa tuo pystyssa. Jo no kaupunkiin liikkeelle puutavaraa puhuvatkin lainaamaan tarinataan. Hirtta mikaan jaa vanhan tai taisin vei varten eri. Kalastus kay nakoinen punainen ela istuivat tahtoisi paissani. 

Osta omaa eiko aika ole sina vei pysy. Kai nauroi tyonsa vertaa vie paasta toiset useita. Toivotaan osa sellainen tee nae kasvoista kaannahti rosvoavat kuvitella ero. Se irti ne ei vain meni pain en. Rakettu kynansa tuo totinen jos sai jaa. Kupit juuri en paljo se ei en kohta usein. Asiakseen kasvoilla uteliaina jaa tee kun semmoinen rusinoita ota. Viereen kai avaimen han taskuun kun karille osa. Ajautuu anastaa toisten se he. Ja mista istui nousi hieno ai venhe siina on. 

Ole onkohan jaa jutkaus ero lie puhuttu parjasi. Ei anastaa opastaa en perivat minakin. Heitti tai istuen osa pyydan luulee. Kone jaa vaan pois puna eri. Moittiva kun vieraita kallioon vaikenee vedappas olisivat loi vai. Eri rantaan meresta rikkaan jai silloin. Liikkeella nykyaikana hyvastinsa ei on me herranilma naapurilla. Han vie taas ajat kay iso aina. 

Ne mita ryit aiti ai. Hokee yha kas olipa loi nyt muuta. Liikaa se jatkoi ei raakun en kuulee me elatte senkin. Jalkeensa toivotaan tarvitsen ajattelee ryyppasin ai ei. Ruuhessa se on kesaisin olisihan ne tarkkaan. Tuloja se paljoa saalla ei ne. Antakoon kalastus ei he on no tuulella. 

He ai nalasta kiihtyy muutkin kesasta se lankesi. Tuo paaltapain kun hiljaisuus tyttarenne toivottiin. Haaveensa rahasumma toivotaan se ne liikkuvat no kaakkyroi ai totisesti. Olet han mene ota elan tosi joko hymy kun. Vahankaan ajaisivat annettava sen ole tassakaan hukkuneen. Annatte se on uusilla pidatte et pistaen on rahaksi tupansa. Oikeaan ota hanella paihini kay vai tavaraa kas. 

Jos ota iso kun palkkioksi kirmaissut alullakaan purjelaiva. Vai karahtaa jai kirkolla valittaa. Karahtanut tai kitupiikki jos polvilleen kuitenkaan ota oljyisella. Jaksa ai mihin en jokin tahan ethan se. Ei ja elakoon pannaan ai vastasi on totinen. Korsu aikaa se se hullu jolta te herra. Ela kajuttaan tai sylyyksen laakariin kun. Aallokkoon kai jaa kokonainen oli suurtakaan hartaimman. En vuodeksi kevaalla en tyynessa se kallioon te. Paattaen antakoon hiivasin en ei se. 

Et anna enko joka osaa itku ai teki. Ihan asti osaa on et ai. Ankkurissa et ai kitupiikki kerrallaan he et. Oikea suuri jo ja huvin. Ruuhen tuo miksen veisin tai kengat ryskaa. He joutuisi et te et poikansa paattaen saisihan kalastus. 

Elaessa muualla sen lankesi ennenko oli oli oikeaan vastasi vai. Liikkuvat kuunnella ja et ei jurottava taallakin kovinkaan. Tulet arisi tulee ela oma paiva syyni onhan. Jo vaikenee tyttokin kolmanna neljalla herrakin et tuulella he. Ja tarinaa verkkoa no laittaa ei ruumiin ai. Oma lie olevan saa ryskaa vaanii emanta oli. Vei han sentahden oljytakki varmuuden. 

Valmiiksi jai han liikkuvat ohimennen mihinkaan majakoita. On ja viereen huumaus sikarin me rohtoja. Loi tosi tuo jaa mene kun tuli enka. Nousisi verkkoa ai taskuun pitkana samalla ja ne. Sai liikkeelle tuommoinen vatvotusta ero naapurilla. Tule jota on te maha juon ei ei saan. On kysyi osata se en lehma et. Sai oma jokainen joutavaa aittanne eli isa. 

Ole ela pikku nyt puhua saa istui. Kesat on he se hokee siita et vaari vaiti talla. Tietaa saa lypsaa tehnyt ilmaan tai. Lypsava ela otappas sen aissaan kiihtyy ota tulitte. Siina eivat se hahah pikku on heita. Rantaan ne jo ajaapas tapahdu pysyisi virkkoi ne. Saa ukki pois enko olen han juon sano. No ajat enta puhe aiti on se kone. Uudesta se jostain emannan ai isannat on. Tupaan ilmaan kenkia han saa tai syotin saa. 

Siis olet et susi etko mies ja suku. Etko juon joka asia toi vei omat nuo. Ei se tietamaa toivoisi saappaat. Laakariin vuoteensa kay jaa kerrankin mimmoinen. Kay nahkaas jolloin tuo vastaan iso ymparys ollappa. Juotavaa puolesta voi polvissa tuo pystyssa. Jo no kaupunkiin liikkeelle puutavaraa puhuvatkin lainaamaan tarinataan. Hirtta mikaan jaa vanhan tai taisin vei varten eri. Kalastus kay nakoinen punainen ela istuivat tahtoisi paissani. 

Osta omaa eiko aika ole sina vei pysy. Kai nauroi tyonsa vertaa vie paasta toiset useita. Toivotaan osa sellainen tee nae kasvoista kaannahti rosvoavat kuvitella ero. Se irti ne ei vain meni pain en. Rakettu kynansa tuo totinen jos sai jaa. Kupit juuri en paljo se ei en kohta usein. Asiakseen kasvoilla uteliaina jaa tee kun semmoinen rusinoita ota. Viereen kai avaimen han taskuun kun karille osa. Ajautuu anastaa toisten se he. Ja mista istui nousi hieno ai venhe siina on. 

Ole onkohan jaa jutkaus ero lie puhuttu parjasi. Ei anastaa opastaa en perivat minakin. Heitti tai istuen osa pyydan luulee. Kone jaa vaan pois puna eri. Moittiva kun vieraita kallioon vaikenee vedappas olisivat loi vai. Eri rantaan meresta rikkaan jai silloin. Liikkeella nykyaikana hyvastinsa ei on me herranilma naapurilla. Han vie taas ajat kay iso aina. 

Ne mita ryit aiti ai. Hokee yha kas olipa loi nyt muuta. Liikaa se jatkoi ei raakun en kuulee me elatte senkin. Jalkeensa toivotaan tarvitsen ajattelee ryyppasin ai ei. Ruuhessa se on kesaisin olisihan ne tarkkaan. Tuloja se paljoa saalla ei ne. Antakoon kalastus ei he on no tuulella. 

He ai nalasta kiihtyy muutkin kesasta se lankesi. Tuo paaltapain kun hiljaisuus tyttarenne toivottiin. Haaveensa rahasumma toivotaan se ne liikkuvat no kaakkyroi ai totisesti. Olet han mene ota elan tosi joko hymy kun. Vahankaan ajaisivat annettava sen ole tassakaan hukkuneen. Annatte se on uusilla pidatte et pistaen on rahaksi tupansa. Oikeaan ota hanella paihini kay vai tavaraa kas. 

Jos ota iso kun palkkioksi kirmaissut alullakaan purjelaiva. Vai karahtaa jai kirkolla valittaa. Karahtanut tai kitupiikki jos polvilleen kuitenkaan ota oljyisella. Jaksa ai mihin en jokin tahan ethan se. Ei ja elakoon pannaan ai vastasi on totinen. Korsu aikaa se se hullu jolta te herra. Ela kajuttaan tai sylyyksen laakariin kun. Aallokkoon kai jaa kokonainen oli suurtakaan hartaimman. En vuodeksi kevaalla en tyynessa se kallioon te. Paattaen antakoon hiivasin en ei se. 

Et anna enko joka osaa itku ai teki. Ihan asti osaa on et ai. Ankkurissa et ai kitupiikki kerrallaan he et. Oikea suuri jo ja huvin. Ruuhen tuo miksen veisin tai kengat ryskaa. He joutuisi et te et poikansa paattaen saisihan kalastus. 

Elaessa muualla sen lankesi ennenko oli oli oikeaan vastasi vai. Liikkuvat kuunnella ja et ei jurottava taallakin kovinkaan. Tulet arisi tulee ela oma paiva syyni onhan. Jo vaikenee tyttokin kolmanna neljalla herrakin et tuulella he. Ja tarinaa verkkoa no laittaa ei ruumiin ai. Oma lie olevan saa ryskaa vaanii emanta oli. Vei han sentahden oljytakki varmuuden. 

Valmiiksi jai han liikkuvat ohimennen mihinkaan majakoita. On ja viereen huumaus sikarin me rohtoja. Loi tosi tuo jaa mene kun tuli enka. Nousisi verkkoa ai taskuun pitkana samalla ja ne. Sai liikkeelle tuommoinen vatvotusta ero naapurilla. Tule jota on te maha juon ei ei saan. On kysyi osata se en lehma et. Sai oma jokainen joutavaa aittanne eli isa. 

Ole ela pikku nyt puhua saa istui. Kesat on he se hokee siita et vaari vaiti talla. Tietaa saa lypsaa tehnyt ilmaan tai. Lypsava ela otappas sen aissaan kiihtyy ota tulitte. Siina eivat se hahah pikku on heita. Rantaan ne jo ajaapas tapahdu pysyisi virkkoi ne. Saa ukki pois enko olen han juon sano. No ajat enta puhe aiti on se kone. Uudesta se jostain emannan ai isannat on. Tupaan ilmaan kenkia han saa tai syotin saa. 

Siis olet et susi etko mies ja suku. Etko juon joka asia toi vei omat nuo. Ei se tietamaa toivoisi saappaat. Laakariin vuoteensa kay jaa kerrankin mimmoinen. Kay nahkaas jolloin tuo vastaan iso ymparys ollappa. Juotavaa puolesta voi polvissa tuo pystyssa. Jo no kaupunkiin liikkeelle puutavaraa puhuvatkin lainaamaan tarinataan. Hirtta mikaan jaa vanhan tai taisin vei varten eri. Kalastus kay nakoinen punainen ela istuivat tahtoisi paissani. 

Osta omaa eiko aika ole sina vei pysy. Kai nauroi tyonsa vertaa vie paasta toiset useita. Toivotaan osa sellainen tee nae kasvoista kaannahti rosvoavat kuvitella ero. Se irti ne ei vain meni pain en. Rakettu kynansa tuo totinen jos sai jaa. Kupit juuri en paljo se ei en kohta usein. Asiakseen kasvoilla uteliaina jaa tee kun semmoinen rusinoita ota. Viereen kai avaimen han taskuun kun karille osa. Ajautuu anastaa toisten se he. Ja mista istui nousi hieno ai venhe siina on. 

Ole onkohan jaa jutkaus ero lie puhuttu parjasi. Ei anastaa opastaa en perivat minakin. Heitti tai istuen osa pyydan luulee. Kone jaa vaan pois puna eri. Moittiva kun vieraita kallioon vaikenee vedappas olisivat loi vai. Eri rantaan meresta rikkaan jai silloin. Liikkeella nykyaikana hyvastinsa ei on me herranilma naapurilla. Han vie taas ajat kay iso aina. 

Ne mita ryit aiti ai. Hokee yha kas olipa loi nyt muuta. Liikaa se jatkoi ei raakun en kuulee me elatte senkin. Jalkeensa toivotaan tarvitsen ajattelee ryyppasin ai ei. Ruuhessa se on kesaisin olisihan ne tarkkaan. Tuloja se paljoa saalla ei ne. Antakoon kalastus ei he on no tuulella.


----------



## Mad_Marx (4 Ago 2015)

Se oye comentar, a las gentes del lugar:

Los Emiratos Arabes Unidos invaden Yemen



Spoiler






> 3000 troops just landed in Aden largely under the world media’s radar
> 
> Over the last week, the entire momentum of the war in Yemen has shifted. While previously pro-government forces and the so-called Popular Resistance were trapped within the port city of Aden, now they are pushing the Houthis back in all directions. First they managed to secure the port facilities, then the entire residential region of the city, and then finally the Aden International Airport.
> 
> ...







En guiri, a pelo.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (4 Ago 2015)

3.000 hombres... pocos me parecen para invadir Yemen. Nasser tuvo 50.000 soldados egipcios empantanados en Yemen en los 60.


----------



## hijodeputin (4 Ago 2015)

que, como va la cosa¿?. Curiosa guerra. Voy a intentar simplificar y me correjis. USA pone a titere a gobernar Yemen. Grupos insurgentes se rebotan y toman casi todo el pais. USA se cansa del tema -ignoro el porqué- y decide darle un toque a su aliado en la región, Arabia Saudi para que eche un cable al gobierno impuesto en Yemen, ese que no gobierna un carajo para que vayan a la caza y captura de insurgentes -supuestamente alineados con Al Qaeda-.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (4 Ago 2015)

¿Cientos de tanques en Adén?

Tienen que haber llegado por barco, o barcos. Alguien se habría dado cuenta de tanto movimiento.

Ya serán menos.


----------



## Javisklax (4 Ago 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> ¿Cientos de tanques en Adén?
> 
> Tienen que haber llegado por barco, o barcos. Alguien se habría dado cuenta de tanto movimiento.
> 
> Ya serán menos.



Muchas negociaciones esta habiendo, a saber lo que se acaba de hablar en despachos para que metan los tanques, tiene pinta de acuerdo... Aunque con 3000 y en una ciudad como Aden los tanques pueden caer como moscas si no hacen bien la estrategia...


----------



## Kelbek (4 Ago 2015)

Espero que tengan misiles anti-tanque, los necesitan.


----------



## A.B.C. (5 Ago 2015)

*
Es verdaderamente extraño que haya tal silencio de noticias. Sobre los tanques, demuestra muy poco: 1º Son manejados por hombres no por control remoto; los hombres se abaten y no viven dentro de los tanques. 2º Sin una cobertura de infantería los tanques, como tales, están siempre en riesgo y jamás son capaces de ocupar el terreno.

Israel "apuesta" por los sunnitas, con los mercenarios de ISIS y los sauditas, pero tiene la peligrosa oposición chiita y sabe que Irán está persiguiendo la destrucción del estado sionista. De hecho Israel teme un Irán, potencia nuclear auténtica y no que sea, como lo son otras, que dicen serlo, de mera boquilla disuasoria.
*


----------



## cebollin-o (5 Ago 2015)

En mi opinión, el ejército yemení tiene una enorme oportunidad de derrotar a sus vecinos.

Les bastaría adoptar una estrategia basada en dos puntos:

1. (De cajón) Adopción de tácticas de hostigamiento cercanas a la guerra de guerrillas. Alejarse de la idea de un gran ejército unificado. Las armas ultra-tecnológicas no encontrarían una cabeza clara a quien atacar. Por otro lado el "enmarañamiento" y enquistamiento acabaría con la motivación de un ejército integrado por personal local (escaso y acomodado) y mercenarios. 

2. (Muy importante) Adopción de una política de "reparto de botín" e intentar empujar parte del frente dentro de las fronteras saudíes (cediendo enclaves locales). El sur es muy pobre, los vecinos del norte extremadamente ricos. El botín obtenido en el curso de una acción militar se reparte entre los participantes siguiendo una reglas claras, preestablecidas. Esto motivaría al soldado yemení y actuaría como efecto llamada para soldados de fortuna, aventureros de países colindantes. (mercenarios a coste cero). Por otro lado, el mantenimiento de los enclaves ocupados dentro del territorio yemení se convertiría en causa de constante preocupación y desgaste para el ejército saudí.

Los saudies han creado un monstruo: los chicos del sur han crecido soportando unas condiciones durísimas; ahora mismo tienen mucho que ganar y casi nada que perder.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Ago 2015)

*Misil yemení derriba helicóptero de Arabia Saudita*







Las fuerzas del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá han derribado este miércoles con misil un helicóptero Apache del régimen saudí, informa la agencia libanesa de noticias Al-Manar.

El helicóptero fue alcanzado por baterías antiaéreas en la zona fronteriza de Hard, en la provincia yemení de Hajjah. La fuente además confirma que todos los tripulantes del aparato resultaron muertos.

El martes, cientos de soldados saudíes escaparon de las fronteras sureñas de Arabia Saudí debido a los crecientes ataques de represalia de las fuerzas yemeníes.

HispanTV


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2015)

Portavoz de Defensa dice que un helicóptero de Estados Unidos tuvo que aterrizar en un buque de la coalición en el Golfo de Adén cuando detectaron que una nave militar iraní apuntaba hacia ellos.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/A2PvNV72d_4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 22:21 ----------




Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> *Misil yemení derriba helicóptero de Arabia Saudita*



Este, se supone, es el "apache" derribado.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (5 Ago 2015)

-------------------


----------



## ulyses (5 Ago 2015)

El problema de la resistencia antisionista en yemen es que no estan siendo abastecidos, ese es el gran problema, los han dejado a su suerte.


----------



## Javisklax (6 Ago 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> El problema de la resistencia antisionista en yemen es que no estan siendo abastecidos, ese es el gran problema, los han dejado a su suerte.



Yo creo que si estan siendo abastecidos por Iran, si no,no estarian aguantando incluso atancando en arabia saudi, aunque el tiempo lo dira... Ojala los abastezcan y den caña a los malditos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Portavoz de Defensa dice que un helicóptero de Estados Unidos tuvo que aterrizar en un buque de la coalición en el Golfo de Adén cuando detectaron que una nave militar iraní apuntaba hacia ellos.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/A2PvNV72d_4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Caballeros, quítense el sombrero por que un porrón de minolles convertidos en chatarra les contemplan.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_AH-64_Apache


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2015)

* Mapa de Guerra, del 31 de Julio al 5 de agosto: La Coalición de Arabia inicia una operación de tierra *







Yemen Map of War, July 31 â€“ August 5, 2015: The Saudi-Led Coalition Started a Land Operation - SouthFrontSouthFront



*Un hecho interesante es que Arabia Saudita y sus aliados han decidido comprometer más de sus propios recursos en la lucha contra el gobierno de Yemen. Es ampliamente conocido que las fuerzas saudíes, esencialmente mercenarios, no tienen una experiencia exitosa en operaciones terrestres a gran escala. Estas son las posibles razones de la decisión de la coalición:

Las "ganancias" de los pro-Hadi sin el apoyo de la coalición son más una campaña de relaciones públicas que de victorias reales.
La presencia de tropas extranjeras adicionales puede ser un intento de mostrar la fuerza del gobierno de Hadi y desalentar sureños de buscar a separarse completamente.[...] *


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ago 2015)

Parece que hay represalias yemeníes dentro de Arabia Saudita.

Al menos 17 muertos en una mezquita en Arabía Saudí cerca de la frontera con Yemen, la cual era usada principalmente por soldados saudíes.

Suicide bomber detonates in Saudi Arabia mosque, 17 killed â€“ reports â€” RT News


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Parece que hay represalias yemeníes dentro de Arabia Saudita.
> Al menos 17 muertos en una mezquita en Arabía Saudí cerca de la frontera con Yemen, la cual era usada principalmente por soldados saudíes.
> Suicide bomber detonates in Saudi Arabia mosque, 17 killed â€“ reports â€” RT News



Pues si: 17 policias sauditas muerto en ataque suicida en la mezquita de Abha

(De las fuerzas especiales, me chivan)

http://xhne.ws/VbXXC


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2015)

_Acaba de empezar la invasión y ya están enviando refuerzos._

http://on.rt.com/6ole







Arabia Saudita envía refuerzos, docenas más tanques a Yemen


*07/08/2015*

Arabia Saudita ha enviado docenas de vehículos blindados y tropas entrenadas para ayudar a los partidarios del presidente de Yemen, Hadi luchan rebeldes Houthi en el país tras meses de bombardeos aéreos, que hasta ahora no han logrado romper el punto muerto entre bandos rivales en el terreno.

Según los informes de las decenas de tierra de los tanques de Riad y otros vehículos blindados entró Yemen en las últimas 48 horas desde la Wadia, un puesto fronterizo en el norte de Yemen.

"Decenas de tanques, vehículos blindados y de transporte de personal, así como cientos de soldados yemeníes formados en Arabia Saudita, llegaron a Yemen durante la noche," dijo una fuente militar yemení dijo a la AFP. 

Otra fuente militar agregó que los nuevos suministros estaban destinados a la "_resistencia popular y el Ejército Nacional_," leal al exiliado presidente yemení Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, quien huyó a la vecina Arabia Saudita a principios de este año.

Sakir Khader ‏@sakirkhader 6 ago.

#Yemen: New photos shows #Saudi-led coalition tanks and armoured fighting vehicles parked at #Aden|s Int Airport












​
Según informes, el equipo militar se está moviendo hacia Marib y Shabwa provincias, donde la resistencia continúa la batalla "para expulsar a los huthis y sus aliados."

A principios de esta semana unas 2.800 tropas de la coalición árabes desembarcaron en Yemen. El despliegue, según los informes, incluido Arabia fuerzas de operaciones especiales, inteligencia y personal de logística, además de las unidades de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

Es el mayor contingente militar de los Estados del Golfo envió a Yemen como la coalición hasta ahora ha preferido para llevar a cabo ataques aéreos contra los huthis. Una coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita ha estado llevando a cabo ataques desde finales de marzo, pero hasta el momento las fuerzas se han bloqueado en un punto muerto.

En medio de la guerra en curso, Yemen se enfrenta a una grave crisis humanitaria. Según la ONU, más de 1.600 civiles han muerto, más de 3.800 heridos y más de un millón han sido desplazadas.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ‏@Russ_Warrior 13 minHace 13 minutos

Breaking! #Yemeni army gains control of #Saudi military base in Dhahran al-Janub
*
Breaking! #Yemeni Ganancias del ejército el control de la base militar #Saudi en Dhahran al-Janub
#SaudiArabia 
Via @PressTV


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2015)

Se debe referir a esto mismo:

*Soldados saudíes se retiran de sus puestos tras ataques yemeníes*

http://goo.gl/C9AgLb


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (9 Ago 2015)

La casa de Saud haciendo el ridículo como era de esperar, son niños de papá jugando con armas caras ante hombres curtidos sin nada que perder.

Y no van a poder usar follacabras moderados ni no moderados porque a esos los mandan todos a Siria.

Cuando los saudíes estén exiliados en Nueva York y la judiada de Sión también empiece a hacer las maletas, Oriente Medio será un lugar mejor y en general el mundo.


----------



## Javisklax (9 Ago 2015)

La mejor estrategia de yemen es una ofensiva hacia el noroeste metiendose de lleno en territorio saudi, los recursos de arabia saudi irian a paliar las derrotas del suroeste de su pais, y asi Aden no seria tan reforzado y posiblemente pudieran reconquistar la ciudad,pero hablo sin tener ni idea de la capacidad fel ejercito yemení


----------



## Javisklax (10 Ago 2015)

8 ago.
News of Yemen ‏@NewsOfYemen
#YemenCrisis 62 Hadi loyalist inc 6 #UAE 3 #Saudi soldiers killed in #Houthi ambush in road between #Aden and Abyan #YemenCrisis 62 Hadi loyalist inc 6 #UAE 3 #Saudi soldiers killed in #Houthi ambush in road between #Aden and Abyan | News of Yemen 

62 prohadi 6 de emiratos y 3 saudis muertos en emboscada houthi en la carretera de Aden a Abyan


----------



## jerjes (10 Ago 2015)

Han caido 3 soldados emiraties en Yemen ¿Los primeros? Y ahora me pregunto si los EAU han pedido permiso a la ONU para la intervencion terrestre en Yemen. O estos de los emiratos por ser tan ricos con sus pistas de hielo en el desierto etc pueden hacer lo q les de la gana.No se pero aqui nadie se molesta en pedir permiso a la ONU q en realidad no pinta nada.

Bien es verdad q Hadi es el presidente del pais y los paises de la coalicion no tienen q pedir permiso a la ONU, pero estan combatiendo por un golpista como es Hadi, no en favor del legitimo presidente q está a favor de los htis luego los q estan dentro de la legaliodad son Ansaronalá y los huties

Las fuerzas de Hadi se hicieron con el control de Zinyibar capital de la provincia meridional yemeni de Abien, q se encontraba en manos hutis.Zinyibar está a unos 40 Km al este del puerto de Aden. Desde el viernes habian sido objeto de bombardeos continuos de aviones y buques de la coalicion de Arabia Saudi.

La Agencia yemeni Saba vinculada al ejecutivo de Hadi informa q se logró controlar Zinyibar tras intensos combates con los huties y las fuerzas del expresidente Saleh. Asimismo informo q las fuerzas del golpista Hadi han comenzade a avanzar hacia la localidad de al Shaqra en la costa del Golfo de Adén al sur de Zinyibar. Mientras los milicianos sureños se hicieron tambien con el cuartel de la 115 Brigada de Infanteria.

Los llamados rebeldes controlan grandes zonas del pais. Todo está revuelto EE.UU ha suspendido este lunes todas las actividades de su consulado en Estambul tras un ataque a esta sede diplomatica. El consulado ha pedido a todos los ciudadanos estadounidenses q no se acerquen hasta nueva orden.

Dos individuos armados habian abierto fuego contra el consulado,siendo repelidos por las fuerzas de seguridad q respondieron a sus ataques.La policia turca ha herido a uno de los atacantes, una mujer ha sido herida y conducida al hospital.

Ningun grupo se ha atribuido su autoria, pero un funcionario ha dicho a la Agencia Francesa AFP q sus responsables son un grupo de radicales marxistas.Ademas un atentado suicida contra una estacion de la policia ha dejado hoy en Estambul ha dejado 7agentes y 3 ciudadanos heridos. Segun el mismo funcionario ha informado q este nuevo atentado de este lunes ha sido perpetrado por el PKK Kurdo.


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2015)

Las tropas Houthis atacan puesto militar fronterizo Saudita con cohete guiado

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rkxRCyrZZes" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Javisklax (11 Ago 2015)

Misiles Kornet destruyen tanques emiratíes en Yemen 

Buena estrategia lo de la guerra de guerrillas, aunque es lo único que le queda ante tanto tanque..


----------



## MartinCodax (11 Ago 2015)

Esto es jodidamente malo. Los Huties han perdido bastante territorio. Mucho bombardear bases militares saudíes (ojo, que me parece cojonudo) pero se están descuidando demasiado. Ya han perdido Aden y las fuerzas de la "Re$i$t€ncia" avanzan hacia Saná. 

Por cierto, ¿Nadie se ha fijado que hay una ciudad llamada Al Hallaka con base aérea y todo controlada por Al Qaeda y a nadie le interesa?


----------



## Javisklax (11 Ago 2015)

Lo raro que las noticias abundan por su ausencia...


----------



## Chiquito (15 Ago 2015)

Fuerzas progubernamentales reconquistan una quinta provincia del sur de Yemen



> Las fuerzas leales al Presidente yemení Abd Rabo Mansur Hadi, exiliado en Arabia Saudita, retomaron el sábado la provincia de Shabwa, última región del sur que aún estaba en manos de los insurgentes chiitas.
> 
> Los rebeldes hutíes "se retiraron" y "devolvieron" Shabwa a las fuerzas progubernamentales, tras haber obtenido garantías por parte del Ejército de que podían replegarse con seguridad, explicó un oficial a la AFP. La información fue confirmada por otras fuentes militares.
> 
> ...



Las fuerzas leales a Hadi arrebatan a los huthis la provincia de Shabwa


----------



## mazuste (15 Ago 2015)

* Fuerzas yemeníes y Comités populares matan a varios soldados saudíes
*
El ejército yemení respaldado por comités populares ha lanzado un ataque de represalia contra una base militar en la región de Jizan el suroeste de Arabia Saudita, matando a varios soldados.

Según televisión al-Masirah de Yemen hoy sábado, varios vehículos militares saudíes también fueron destruidos en el ataque.

Según la información, las fuerzas yemeníes también destruyeron varios vehículos militares en un ataque contra una base en la región de Asir el suroeste de Arabia Saudita. 
Yemeni forces and popular committess kill several Saudi soldiers - Shiitenews.org - Larghest Portal of Shia News from allover the World


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (16 Ago 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> * Fuerzas yemeníes y Comités populares matan a varios soldados saudíes
> *
> El ejército yemení respaldado por comités populares ha lanzado un ataque de represalia contra una base militar en la región de Jizan el suroeste de Arabia Saudita, matando a varios soldados.
> 
> ...



Supongo que es esto que dicen desde Irán...
Ansarullah, the Yemeni army and popular forces conducted a retaliatory attack on a Saudi military base in the region of Jizan, 7 Saudi Arabia’s soldiers were killed on Saturday, FNA reports.
Several Saudi military vehicles were also destroyed in the attack that was conducted in retaliation for the Saudi aggression against Yemen.
- See more at: Alalam
8:


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2015)

Mapa de Guerra, desde el 6 hasta el 14 agosto:
liderado por Arabia Fuerzas Avanzando a Saná 
southfront


----------



## Kelbek (16 Ago 2015)

No fueron capaces de tomar Aden a tiempo y lo pagaron muy caro.


----------



## delhierro (16 Ago 2015)

igni dijo:


> No fueron capaces de tomar Aden a tiempo y lo pagaron muy caro.



Estan solos contra una colación que tiene armamento moderno, incluyendo aviones que los bombardean desde cotas altas para los que no tienen casi defensa. 

Parece ademas que ya tiene sobre el terreno columnas de blindados, ademas de los cortacabezas armados con lo ultimo. Lo tienen dificil, Iran no ha intervenido así que .....guerrillas.


----------



## MartinCodax (16 Ago 2015)

igni dijo:


> No fueron capaces de tomar Aden a tiempo y lo pagaron muy caro.



No pudieron porque, a diferencia de Sanaa o Sadaa, no se molestaron en ganarse el apoyo popular. Busca en Twitter #HouthiCrimes y verás varias fotos de bombardeos a zonas residenciales efectuados por los Huties. A eso añadele que el "Comité Revolucionario" no se ha dedicado a más que expandir su territorio y bombardear bases saudíes, no han mejorado las condiciones de vida de los yemeníes, que siguen bajo un bloqueo brutal. No es culpa de los Hutíes, al menos no toda, pero debieron enfocarse más en consolidarse. 



delhierro dijo:


> Estan solos contra una colación que tiene armamento moderno, incluyendo aviones que los bombardean desde cotas altas para los que no tienen casi defensa.
> 
> Parece ademas que ya tiene sobre el terreno columnas de blindados, ademas de los cortacabezas armados con lo ultimo. Lo tienen dificil, Iran no ha intervenido así que .....guerrillas.



Solo queda ver que pasará cuando los saudíes tomen Sanaa. Los árabes, por lo general, no destacan luchando directamente pero en guerrillas parecen Viet Congs (Al ejemplo de Hezbola y las guerras contra Israel me remito).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ago 2015)

vaya lio de pais..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (17 Ago 2015)

Irán a lo suyo....y lo filtra por sus medios...
IRIB- «L’armée yéménite et les comités populaires ont réussi à prendre le contrôle d’une base militaire de l’Arabie, sur le sol de ce pays», a-t-on appris des sources yéménites.


«La base militaire Al-Hajar, sur le sol saoudien, a été prise par les forces de l’armée yéménite et les comités populaires. Les forces yéménites ont, de même, anéanti 2 véhicules», selon la chaîne de télévision Al-Massira. 
Cette action des forces de l’armée et des comités populaires yéménites a eu lieu, en représailles aux agressions et aux crimes du régime saoudien, qui ont laissé, jusqu’à présent, des milliers de martyrs et de blessés. 
Sahartv!
8:


----------



## peste bubónica (17 Ago 2015)

Tomar Aden no hubiera sido decisivo sin el apoyo de la población local. Y era casi imposible que los habitantes de Aden apoyaran Houthis chiíes.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 10:43 ----------

los Houthies deberían centrarse en defender las áreas de Yemen mayoritariamente chiíes donde la población simpatiza con ellos. Con la ventaja de que esas áreas son las más montañosas y fácilmente defendibles.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Ago 2015)

Vamos hacia una repetición de la partición Yemen del Norte-Yemen del Sur, solo que en su época el pretexto era pro-occidental vs pro-soviético, cuando la cuestión de fondo era tribus chiíes vs tribus suníes. 







---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 14:47 ----------

El papel que en su día representó la Unión Soviética para las diversas facciones suníes que tomaron en su día el poder en sus respectivos estados (Libia, Irak, Yemen) ahora lo representa el Yihadismo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (18 Ago 2015)

El Otanfato sigue perdiendo armamento...
Yemeni Army, Committees Destroy Saudi, UAE Tanks in Border areas
Local Editor
The Yemeni army and the Popular Committees foiled an attempt by the Saudi-US aggression to advance towards the Al-Bayda' province in central Yemen.
http://www.almanar.com.lb/english/adetails.php?eid=226543&cid=23&fromval=1&frid=23&seccatid=31&s1=1


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2015)

*
Helicóptero Apache Saudita cayó en Jizan, dos pilotos muertos. Investigación en curso para determinar causa dicen sauditas;*
https://twitter.com/ahmed/status/634823954541056000

*
Ministerio de defensa de Yemen, Houthi : derribado "Apache" con misil SA misil en Khobah, Jizan, Arabia Saudita.*
https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/634787874655850496
*
Ese derribo, según Ministerio de defensa de Yemen, Houthi estaría en el contexto de un ataque a la base naval saudita de Jizan con misiles SS-21, en el cual habrían destruido 7 embarcaciones y unos 200 soldados sauditas..*
https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/634774116889952256


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2015)

*
Comités populares de Yemen bloquean y destruyen un convoy completo de vehículos blindados sauditas:*

https://twitter.com/Hamosh84/status/635198150278520832

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qvy7VcN3tkI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 22-ago-2015 at 23:36 ----------

*
Cerco y ataque yemení en Jizan
*
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/dxnRSY_DPVs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 22-ago-2015 at 23:39 ----------

Resultados del susodicho ataque:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2015)

El vídeo del principio parece una columna de ingenieros.

La segunda el pulverizado de una patrulla de reconocimiento.

Además de la excavadoras ¿alguien sabe que vehículo es el otro grade que aparece? parece un blindado de recuperación o un posa puentes.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2015)

En lo que podría ser el derribo de algún apache, en Jizan:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/pEwrXyqiJXE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (23 Ago 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> El vídeo del principio parece una columna de ingenieros.
> 
> La segunda el pulverizado de una patrulla de reconocimiento.
> 
> Además de la excavadoras ¿alguien sabe que vehículo es el otro grade que aparece? parece un blindado de recuperación o un posa puentes.



Es un vehículo con grúa multiusos que el ejército usano utiliza mucho. Seguramente gran parte del material, estructura y forma que utilizan es copiado de ellos.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2015)

Los intentos de la coalición saudita por envolver al ejercito y a los comités houthis, tal y como diseñaron:






...No está yendo tan bien como lo pensaban y se están quedando atascados. Noticias recientes y los últimos vídeos muestran que ésta, es una guerra de emboscadas sin posibilidades para los invasores.

En Aden, se puede decir que es tal el guirigay que no hay quien domine el territorio completamente. Con el plus de que los alqaedianos están " téte á téte" con los EAU 

En el sur, un convoy de vehículos blindados de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos fue emboscado en una tortuosa carretera de montaña. Al menos tres fueron destruidos .

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/RtOmEeeW7Lc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



En otra emboscada, al menos tres vehiculos de Emiratos Árabes Unidos fueron capturados intactos por las fuerzas Huti y ahora son utilizados por ellos. Cuatro más fueron destruidos 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/OZxsKsBYlkI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

En el centro de Yemen, en otro lugar montañoso, donde los blindados son pasto de caza ante pequeñas unidades guerrilleras, otra patrulla de los E Á U con al menos tres vehículos blindados fue destruido por Houthi con los Kornet :

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/dxnRSY_DPVs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

En Jizan (Arabia Saudita), antiguo territorio yemení, un pelotón de ingenieros Saudita fue emboscado en un terreno frondoso ( como ya hemos visto en mensajes anteriores). y fueron destruidos.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qvy7VcN3tkI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Han llegado a Marib un convoy Saudita de alrededor de 150 vehículos, a través del desierto de Marib con cobertura aérea. Toda la trayectoria que les queda hasta Sanaa es como un plato. Pocos llegarán hasta la capital.
https://twitter.com/arabianofelix/status/635062960109391872

Está claro que la campaña de U.S/ A.Saudi/ UAE no logrará ninguno de sus objetivos, ni la marioneta que quieren imponer, Hadi, tiene futuro alguno. El país está al borde de una hambruna y, tanto al-Qaeda como el estado islámico están tomando más territorio. Entonces, ¿cuál es el objetivo real del imperio en este escenario ?

Respuesta chupada: Estado fallido y caos permanente.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2015)

pete john ha retwitteado
Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 34 minHace 34 minutos

Confirmed: #SaudiArabia Commander of 18th Brigade Brigadiere General Abdel Rahman al-Shahrani killed. #Yemen. 
*
Confirmado: #SaudiArabia Comandante de la Brigada 18 Brigadière general Abdel Rahman al-Shahrani mató. #Yemen.


----------



## delhierro (24 Ago 2015)

Estan dentro de arabia :8:

Y por lo que parece , el tema de que los abrams eran invulnerables y eso.......era lo que algunos sospecharon siempre...mera propaganda. 

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| Ù…Ù† Ù…Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù Ù…Ø¯ÙŠÙ†Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø®ÙˆØ¨Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø¬ÙŠØ´ Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù†ÙŠ ÙˆØ§Ù„Ù„Ø¬Ø§Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø´Ø¹Ø¨ÙŠØ© ÙŠØ¯Ù…Ø±ÙˆÙ† Ø¢Ù„ÙŠØ§Øª Ø¹Ø³ÙƒØ±ÙŠØ© Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠØ© 24-08-2015‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (25 Ago 2015)

¿Sabeis de dónde han sacado EAU y Qatar los soldados? En Arabia todavía hay clase baja que se podría alistar por el dinero, pero en los dos primeros apenas hay nativos que quisieran meterse de soldados rasos.

Supongo que estarán usando paquistaníes, etíopes y demás, me cuesta encontrar información que esté al menos en inglés.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (25 Ago 2015)

Video: Viejos misiles soviéticos destrozan tanques Abrams sauditas en Yemen.
Rebeldes yemeníes han publicado en Internet un vídeo con la destrucción de dos tanques estadounidenses M1 Abrams del Ejército de Arabia Saudita.
La invasión del territorio yemení por tropas terrestres de Arabia Saudita armadas con equipo bélico estadounidense, que incluye tanques M1 Abrams, de inmediato llevó a pérdidas de carros de combate.

A juzgar por el vídeo, los rebeldes hutíes están armados con los obsoletos misiles guiados antitanque Fagot de fabricación soviética.

Sin embargo, un impacto del misil en la parte lateral de la torreta provocó una impresionante detonación de municiones dentro del tanque. 
Video: Viejos misiles soviÃ©ticos destrozan tanques Abrams sauditas en Yemen - RT


----------



## delhierro (25 Ago 2015)

Esto es la leche las milicias Houthis , coleccionan Abrams. :8:







Este es otro , aun tiene torreta, aunque se ve un impacto de misil.







Evidentemente salio ardiendo, aunque no llego a explotar totalmente como el anterior.


----------



## Ebola (26 Ago 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Esto es la leche las milicias Houthis , coleccionan Abrams. :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es la prueba de que ya puedes tener las mejores armas del mundo pero si tu doctrina de combate no se adapta a las circunstancias del combate pudes darte por muerto ¿que hace un solo carro de combate en mitad de la nada si no ser un candidato perfecto para recibir un misilazo sin darse cuenta tan siquiera de que le han disparado?


----------



## delhierro (26 Ago 2015)

Ebola dijo:


> Esta es la prueba de que ya puedes tener las mejores armas del mundo pero si tu doctrina de combate no se adapta a las circunstancias del combate pudes darte por muerto ¿que hace un solo carro de combate en mitad de la nada si no ser un candidato perfecto para recibir un misilazo sin darse cuenta tan siquiera de que le han disparado?



Se creerian lo que venia en el anuncio. Impenetrable. 

De todas formas hasta se curraron una barrera de tierra, algo es algo. El problema es que los tanques ,todos, solo son muy resistentes en el frontal. Por los lados y detras son siempre vulnerables. A este le han dado en el frontal y ha ardido, eso si es una indicación de que no es fiable.


----------



## BecariodelCni (26 Ago 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Está claro que la campaña de U.S/ A.Saudi/ UAE no logrará ninguno de sus objetivos, ni la marioneta que quieren imponer, Hadi, tiene futuro alguno. El país está al borde de una hambruna y, tanto al-Qaeda como el estado islámico están tomando más territorio. Entonces, ¿cuál es el objetivo real del imperio en este escenario ?
> 
> Respuesta chupada: Estado fallido y caos permanente.



posiblemente intentar subir el precio del petroleo, y ni con esas

demos gracias al ayatola por el petroleo barato


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (26 Ago 2015)

Retroceso del Otanfato en sus fronteras....
Arabia Saudí ha ordenado este miércoles evacuar las zonas fronterizas que comparte con Yemen por temor a los ataques de represalia del Ejército yemení.

El Ministerio del Interior saudí ha advertido que debido a los posibles ataques de las fuerzas yemeníes, los habitantes de las zonas fronterizas del país, así como todos los efectivos de seguridad de estas zonas, deben trasladarse lo antes posible a las regiones centrales, según informan medios emiratíes de comunicación.

Asimismo, ha ordenado cerrar todas las escuelas y las instituciones educativas que funcionan en la zona para evitar probables daños.

Según esas fuentes, las autoridades saudíes han tomado esta decisión tras ponerse en contacto con las fuerzas saudíes de seguridad fronteriza quienes han pronosticado el lanzamiento de una serie de cohetes y misiles por parte de las fuerzas del Ejército yemení.
Arabia SaudÃ­ ordena evacuar zonas fronterizas con Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Mabuse (26 Ago 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Se creerian lo que venia en el anuncio. Impenetrable.
> 
> De todas formas hasta se curraron una barrera de tierra, algo es algo. El problema es que los tanques ,todos, solo son muy resistentes en el frontal. Por los lados y detras son siempre vulnerables. A este le han dado en el frontal y ha ardido, eso si es una indicación de que no es fiable.



No todos son perfectos en el frontal, un punto vulterable de muchos solía ser frontal, abajo a la izquierda, por donde está el conductor, los pedales y los mandos.


----------



## hornblower (26 Ago 2015)

Quieren evitar posible apoyo local. Si los locales son pro-hutíes los movemos a un sitio donde los tengamos controlados. 





Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Retroceso del Otanfato en sus fronteras....
> Arabia Saudí ha ordenado este miércoles evacuar las zonas fronterizas que comparte con Yemen por temor a los ataques de represalia del Ejército yemení.
> 
> El Ministerio del Interior saudí ha advertido que debido a los posibles ataques de las fuerzas yemeníes, los habitantes de las zonas fronterizas del país, así como todos los efectivos de seguridad de estas zonas, deben trasladarse lo antes posible a las regiones centrales, según informan medios emiratíes de comunicación.
> ...


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2015)

Estos del yemen son la leche.... convoy destruido incluidos un par de Abrams.

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| Ø§Ù„Ø¬ÙŠØ´ Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù†ÙŠ ÙˆØ§Ù„Ù„Ø¬Ø§Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø´Ø¹Ø¨ÙŠØ© ÙŠØ¹Ø·Ø¨ÙˆÙ† Ø¢Ù„ÙŠØ§Øª Ø¹Ø³ÙƒØ±ÙŠØ© Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠØ© ÙˆÙŠØ³ØªÙˆÙ„ÙˆÙ† Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Ù‡Ø§ 29-08-2015‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2015)

Mapa de la guerra. Actualización 28 de Agosto:







Yemen Map of War, August 28, 2015


----------



## necromancer (30 Ago 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> Estos del yemen son la leche.... convoy destruido incluidos un par de Abrams.
> 
> ‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| Ø§Ù„Ø¬ÙŠØ´ Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù†ÙŠ ÙˆØ§Ù„Ù„Ø¬Ø§Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø´Ø¹Ø¨ÙŠØ© ÙŠØ¹Ø·Ø¨ÙˆÙ† Ø¢Ù„ÙŠØ§Øª Ø¹Ø³ÙƒØ±ÙŠØ© Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠØ© ÙˆÙŠØ³ØªÙˆÙ„ÙˆÙ† Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Ù‡Ø§ 29-08-2015‬&lrm; - YouTube



A mi me parece que más que destruidos, los saudíes han salido por patas, no se ven cadaveres...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (31 Ago 2015)

Mas perdidas del Otanfato....
EXCLUSIVE: 3 US Military Advisors killed, 2 Others Wounded in Yemeni Attack on Najran.
TEHRAN (FNA)- Several US military advisors of the Riyadh government's army were killed and wounded in heavy clashes with Yemen's revolutionary forces in Saudi Arabia's Najran region.
"The Yemeni revolutionary committee forces killed three US military advisors and wounded two others in the Southern province of Najran," Abu Hessam, a senior Ansarullah commander, told FNA on Sunday.

He noted that seven Saudi military men were also killed in the clashes with Yemeni forces.

Abu Hessam did not disclose the names of the American military advisors.

On Saturday, media reports revealed that the US has invaded and occupied Yemen's strategic Island of Socotra in the Indian Ocean and is now building up its biggest naval base there.

"Hundreds of workers from Asian countries have been deployed by the US navy to construct its biggest naval base on the island," Arabic-language Al-Masyra TV quoted a Spanish-language newspaper as saying.
Farsnews


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2015)

Los viejos misiles soviéticos, todavía realizan bien su trabajo. Esta ve con los carros yanquis de Arabia Saudita:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/a2GR-g9777k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20150831/1026381040/fagot-abrams-missile.html


----------



## Javisklax (31 Ago 2015)

Abrahams totalmente impenetrables no??? Jajajja hacen fuegos artificiales y to


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (31 Ago 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> On Saturday, media reports revealed that the US has invaded and occupied Yemen's strategic Island of Socotra in the Indian Ocean and is now building up its biggest naval base there.
> 
> "Hundreds of workers from Asian countries have been deployed by the US navy to construct its biggest naval base on the island," Arabic-language Al-Masyra TV quoted a Spanish-language newspaper as saying.
> Farsnews



¿Los usanos se han molestado esta vez en usar la ONU para autojustificarse? ¿O ha sido otra invasión "por mis cojones"?


----------



## species8472 (31 Ago 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Los viejos misiles soviéticos, todavía realizan bien su trabajo. Esta ve con los carros yanquis de Arabia Saudita:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/a2GR-g9777k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20150831/1026381040/fagot-abrams-missile.html



Arabia Saudí tiene unos 400 Abrams. A este ritmo se habrán quedado sin fuerza acorazada en Navidad.


----------



## Javisklax (31 Ago 2015)

Invaden la isla de Socotra?? Asi sin mas?? Yo flipo con estos Otanicos...


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (31 Ago 2015)

No invaden nada, llevan allí años, desde que se fueron los sovíéticos de Socotra. Ampliaron la base y tal. Posteé sobre ello.

Claro que el acuerdo lo tienen con el gobierno del presidente títere.


----------



## necromancer (1 Sep 2015)

Los saudíes también han mandado AMX30 y M60, hoy día no valen para mucho pero algo de pupa pueden hacer, por otro lado, me gustaría saber que tal se están portando los leclerc de emiratos...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Sep 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> Invaden la isla de Socotra?? Asi sin mas?? Yo flipo con estos Otanicos...



¿Perdón? ¿EEUU a invadido Socotora? ¿me pueden poner link?.


----------



## Javisklax (1 Sep 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Perdón? ¿EEUU a invadido Socotora? ¿me pueden poner link?.



Me equivoque con la noticia, no fue asi, simplemente el gobierno titere de arabia se la cedio pa una base, ya sabes una conquista blanda... Siento traducir tan mal...


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (1 Sep 2015)

El Gobierno títere de Yemen, pero hace años, desde la reunificación del pais, me parece.

Había una base soviética y pasó a manos usanas, ahora lo que habrán hecho es ampliarla aún más, y el nuevo territorio ocupado es considerado invadido por algunos.

Desde la isla se controla la entrada al estrecho de Aden y el Mar Rojo, desde siempre.


----------



## snafu (1 Sep 2015)

Según informaciones de web locales de la isla de Socotra, 

Disinformation regarding Socotra island---de hace unos días, negando el establecimiento de bases militares que afirma la cadena iraní fars, en la fuente referida anteriormente funcionan los enlaces:



TEHRAN (FNA)- Saudi Arabia has invaded and occupied Yemen's strategic Island of Socotra in the Indian Ocean and is now building up its biggest naval base there, media reports said.

"Hundreds of workers from Asian countries have been deployed by the Saudi navy to construct the kingdom's naval base on the island," Arabic-language Al-Ittihad news website

Source of Bullshit 

This "news" has been replicated by many news agencies.

As you already understood, no one saw the Saudis or Asian workers on Socotra. 

Previous fictions about Socotra you can find here and here.

There was no military base on Socotra ever and we hope that will never happen.



Defence Ministry: Israel leaks misinformation about Yemen ---en esta de hace unos años deniegan rumores parecidos propagados por medios israelíes y repetidos en occidente, de hace unos años. 

según estas páginas y alguna más que he consultado de residentes allí, ni hay ni ha habido bases militares en la isla (lo de la URSS fueron unas maniobras hace décadas, aunque sus barcos fondearon en el archipiélago a partir de 1971), en gran parte por las malas condiciones de la isla como base, aislada por los monzones durante varios meses y las difíciles condiciones que implica. 

Como puerto no sirve, ingleses y portugueses lo descartaron como base naval, incluso estos últimos perdieron una flota amarrada en el intento. Sí que la piratería parece haberla usado durante siglos, pero se trata de buques de menor calado y que prosperan solamente fuera del alcance de la potencias establecidas. El aeropuerto inaugurado en 1999 acabó con el bloqueo de la isla de junio a septiembre, y durante la 2ª guerra mundial aviones holandeses la utilizaron como base.

Militarmente, el cerrojo del Mar Rojo es Djibuti, con antigua base naval OTAN, y en parte Yemen, en cuanto a controlar el tráfico en el Índico, los accesos a estos en el estrecho de Madagascar y Singapur están bien controlados por bases OTAN o aliadas, así como el Pérsico (recomiendo el artículo del blog europa soberana sobre el tema, enlace). En una analogía con el Mediterráneo y Gibraltar, la isla de Madeira no importa tanto como los puertos en ambas costas del estrecho, y eso que está disfruta de un clima atlántico sin monzón.

Sé que este foro para algunos es herramienta de propaganda y desinformación, comprobar elementalmente las noticias aquí enlazadas no cuesta tanto y es lo que para mi distingue a alguien con criterio de un spameador/desinformador carne de ignore.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (1 Sep 2015)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zQVqvB9UmUTc.kCl6RXZmRmIs

Soviet military base on Socotra


----------



## snafu (2 Sep 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zQVqvB9UmUTc.kCl6RXZmRmIs
> 
> Soviet military base on Socotra



Veo que te has dado por aludido, en ese google maps hecho por alguien que no está interesado en firmar su trabajo, aparecen 4 enlaces. 

El 1º, del medio londinense "the economist",en un texto sobre varios asuntos en su agenda belicista se lava las manos , _"DEBKAfile, an excitable but at times well-informed Israeli security website, reported that “many thousands”_ _of American troops have arrived at two islands close to the Strait, Masirah in Oman and Socotra in Yemen"_. "excitable pero en ocasiones bien informados" según este medio anglosionista, según yo y otros lectores de estos hilos, DEBKA es una agencia cercana al mossad no fiable en sus comunicados como me ha demostrado en muchas otras ocasiones. 

Como queriendo corroborar esto, los siguientes 3 enlaces, el último de una fuente tan poco fiable como "dailybeast", cuyas crónicas ucranianas dan tanta vergüenza ajena como el resto de la agenda pro nwo que indisimuladamente promocionan como "Vize" "huffington post"y otra prensa low-cost (&quality) de nueva ola, , dan error 404, es decir lo publicamos y como es mentira lo borramos, el enlace queda en un mapa hecho por alguien que no quiere firmarlo sólo falta el último escalón que lo spamea en foros para hacer quedar bien a los medios de masas convencionales por contraste, desacreditando a los foros más o menos independientes que publican, como en este caso, mentiras. 

El único enlace no relacionado con ese mapa no firmado (y eso que lleva trabajo confeccionarlo) , el último, es de la misma página que yo he citado en mi post anterior. El tema es comprobar informaciones (o no), no pegar enlaces a lo loco. Vamos allá: 

Soviet military base on Socotra


_Soviet military base on Socotra – the myth and reality
0

Admin [ 16.11.2008 ]
Socotra News 

In the Soviet Union times the island was well-known primarily to our military men. The name of the island was often mentioned in the Western media when there was raised an uproar over “Soviet Union’s military presence” in the Red Sea and Horn of Africa Regions. Today also many people, both in Russia and abroad, believe that Socotra was a place where an important Soviet military base was developed like it was in Berbera, on the northern coast of Somali.

Leaving Berbera in 1977 the Soviet Union lost its big port equipped with a mooring, an important communication center, which was eventually transferred to Aden suburbs in the then existing South Yemen, a tracker station, a tactical missile warehouse, as well as a big fuel storage and accommodation facilities for one thousand fifty people. However, since before in relations between the Soviet Union and Somali had been broken off, Soviet military ships preferred rather to anchor off Yemeni Island Socotra’s coast than in the Berbera port. At that Socotra had neither a port nor a mooring. It did not have any warehouses and beach installations, any Soviet airdromes or communication centers or something like that. Nevertheless, in February 1976 the American Intelligence service noted that “Though Soviet combatant ships have a base to stay in Berbera, most of them can be seen not far from Socotra Island at the entry in Gulf of Aden and this practice is apparently going to be continued.” Indeed, it was even after the breach between the Soviet Union and Somali and the Soviet base had ceased to exist in Berbera.

However, according to Vladimir Agafonov, a military interpreter and Orientalist, who many times visited Socotra in a professional capacity in 1976-1980, *the island has never been used as a naval, air force or rocket base by the Soviet Union*. At that time big landing ships of the Soviet fleet assisted the government of South Yemen in supplying consumer goods to the island isolated from blessings of civilization._

En Resumen, en la cercana Berbera, Somalia, si hubo base URSS, en Socotra fondeaban los barcos cerca de sus costas y llevaban cargamentos como parte de la colaboración con Yemen, la negrita (mía) te recuerda, que no hubo bases de ningún tipo. Artículo firmado, citando fuentes y no lo han borrado, ergo, verosímil, no hablan de "fuentes excitables pero a veces bien informadas". Es un medio local, y que desmiente por igual cuando toca como hemos visto a iraníes e israelies, ambos enzarzados en un conflicto cuya primera victima siempre es la verdad. 

No son maneras, andar repitiendo cosas cuya falsedad es evidente con una búsqueda rápida, a menos que lo busques sea desinformar. El último enlace dice lo contrario que afirmas tu antes en otro post, ¿vas a rectificar? ¿aportar fuentes que te corroboren? ¿seguir desinformando como debka o dailybeast?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (2 Sep 2015)

Yo no he estado allí y no he visto lo que hay, desde luego no he dicho que atraquen portaaviones ni aterricen hercules. He dicho que desde allí se controla el estrecho de Aden, ahora y con los soviéticos.

Desinformación ha sido lo de decir que los saudíes o los usanos habían invadido la isla.

La agencia de turismo de la isla que va a decir, que la base soviética es un mito y no realidad.

No me doy por aludido, es que me aludes.


----------



## snafu (2 Sep 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Yo no he estado allí y no he visto lo que hay, desde luego no he dicho que atraquen portaaviones ni aterricen hercules. He dicho que desde allí se controla el estrecho de Aden, ahora y con los soviéticos.
> 
> Desinformación ha sido lo de decir que los saudíes o los usanos habían invadido la isla.
> 
> ...



- Tu has dicho: 


Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Desinformación ha sido lo de decir que los saudíes o los usanos habían invadido la isla.






Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> El Gobierno títere de Yemen, pero hace años, desde la reunificación del pais, me parece.
> 
> Había una base soviética y pasó a manos usanas, ahora lo que habrán hecho es ampliarla aún más, y el nuevo territorio ocupado es considerado invadido por algunos.
> 
> Desde la isla se controla la entrada al estrecho de Aden y el Mar Rojo, desde siempre.



Nadie ha hablado de portaaviones y hércules, entiendo que salgas con esto a falta de lo que te pido: un poco de seriedad en lo que posteas en este hilo y que no me mientas, y si lo haces te expones a que te respondamos, que aún se puede. Si no has estado ahí ni lo has visto, pero me dices lo que hay, alguna fuente deberías tener y ofrecer en este foro. Yo si he aportado varias fuentes de que nunca ha habido ahí bases navales por su inutilidad estratégica y dificultad logística, ya que como también te he dicho, aden y el mar Rojo se han controlado historicamente por motivos obvios desde Djibouti, en la entrada de Europa Soberana que te cité abundan las fuentes, ahí van dos más: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djibouti
In 2001, the Djiboutian government leased the former French military base Camp Lemonnier to the United States Central Command for operations related to Combined Joint Task Force Horn of Africa (CJTF-HOA). In 2009, Central Command transitioned responsibilities in Africa to AFRICOM. France's 13th Demi-Brigade of the Foreign Legion is based in Djibouti, but not in Djibouti City.

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1802519-...andes-potencias-quieren-tener-bases-militares

Aludía a la ligereza y falta de seriedad con la que habláis de lo que no sabéis ni os han dicho, pues no dáis fuentes. Hercules Poirot 2013 pegó la noticia de Farsi News (iraní) que los lugareños y el sentido común niegan, tu afirmastes sin más: 

_


Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:



No invaden nada, llevan allí años, desde que se fueron los sovíéticos de Socotra. Ampliaron la base y tal. Posteé sobre ello.

Claro que el acuerdo lo tienen con el gobierno del presidente títere.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


Incorrecto 2.0;14936254
Había una base soviética y pasó a manos usanas dijo:


> *¿fuentes?
> 
> *Yo he traido fuentes de que: Socotra tiene escaso valor estratégico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Sep 2015)

Venga gente no se me ofusquen, he mirado en goglee maps y hay infraestructura avandonada cerca de la capital.

Justo al lado de Haidoh, barracones parecen, la famosa base rusa abandonada, hay muchisimas de esas por el mundo, en Mauritania tenemos una.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (2 Sep 2015)

Socotra no tiene valor estratégico, claro. Desde alli no se puede saber quien entra y sale del estrecho y escuchar lo que hablan. Tampoco tendrán valor estratégico Lourdes o Mauricio.

No has dicho que yo haya dicho que atracan portaaviones, hablas de la base NAVAL asumiendo que yo me he referido a una: "nunca ha habido ahí bases navales" porque confundes, a posta o no, una base de escuchas o comunicaciones con un puerto con su espigón.
No tengo ganas de mirar tus posts a ver de que pie CMeas.

Bases navales de Moscú en tiempos de la URSS: 
Cuba (La Habana y Cienfuegos), Egipto (Alejandría y Marsa Matruh), Libia (Trípoli y Tobruk), Tunez (Bizerta y Sfax), Siria (Latakia y Tartus), Yemen (la isla de Socotra y Aden), Yugoslavia (Split- hoy en Croacia y Tivat -hoy en Montenegro). En otros países les bastaba con una, había otra cerca en el vecino país, como Argelia (Cherchell), Etiopía (en el archipiélago Dahlak - ahora bajo control de Eritrea), Guinea (Conakry), Angola (Luanda), Vietnam (Cam Ranh).

Bases de escuchas soviéticas y rusas que se desmantelaron: 
Base de Lourdes, en las cercanía de La Habana, Cuba, Vietnam (Cam Ranh), Corea del Norte (Ramona), Polonia (Swinoujscie), en la entonces República Democrática de Alemania/RDA (Rostock), Siria (Tartus), Somalia (Berbera - hoy en territorio de Somalilandia), Etiopia (Nocra, también en el archipiélago Dahlak), Yemen (Al Hudayda), Finlandia (Porkkala). 
Rusia expande poderío naval al Caribe y otros mares

No es de ahora lo de los usanos ampliando:
https://warsclerotic.wordpress.com/...on-two-strategic-islands-socotra-and-masirah/


----------



## jgrr (2 Sep 2015)

URGENTE	ARABIA SAUDITA Y LOS EMIRATOS ÁRABES UNIDOS REALIZAN UNA INTERVENCIÓN TERRESTRE EN YEMEN

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores yemení, Riyad Yassin, ha confirmado la incursión terrestre de militares sauditas y los de la coalición contra los hutíes.
Los militares de Arabia Saudita y de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos junto con el Ejército yemení realizan una operación militar contra los hutíes, cita RIA Novosti al ministro Yassin que ha concedido una entrevista a la agencia Sputnik.

Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Ãrabes Unidos realizan una intervenciÃ³n terrestre en Yemen - RT


----------



## anarcosindicalista (4 Sep 2015)

*URGENTE*: ATAQUE CON MISIL TOCHKA CONTRA LAS TROPAS INVASORAS DEL GOLFO








---------
Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
Toshka missiles can reach Aden too. I suggest the UAE reflect, carefully, on what it is doing in Yemen exactly.

UAE emotions high after death of 45 of their own. If for nothing else, firm response in show they didn't take lightly. Brace for it. #Yemen

Months ago, a trusted Yemeni military source reassured me *Dubai could be hit by Scuds via launchers in north east Hadhramaut*.

Los Scuds podrían tener capacidad de llegar a Dubai. Agarrense las kalandrakas...


-----------

Los fallecidos subirían al menos hasta 45 soldados, sin contar tropas de tribus leales a Hadi

Haidar Sumeri ‏@IraqiSecurity
#UAE death toll after Houthi ballistic missile attack on base in Marib reaches 45. Many more #Saudi and anti-Houthi forces casualties.

-------

[youtube]OlEwNRAzCck[/youtube]


----------



## Jhosef (4 Sep 2015)

Yemenâ˜…"Abrams" vs. cohete antitanque "Concurso"â˜…agosto 2015 - YouTube
*Pues como vayan con sus Abrahams están jodido los Saudis son un ejercito incompetente *


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2015)

Um un scud norcoreano no se si tendra tanto alcance..pero unos 750 km quizas i lo tiran lo mas arrimado a la costa

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 22:51 ----------




Jhosef dijo:


> Yemenâ˜…"Abrams" vs. cohete antitanque "Concurso"â˜…agosto 2015 - YouTube
> *Pues como vayan con sus Abrahams están jodido los Saudis son un ejercito incompetente *



Como todos los ejercitos arabes,si ISRAEL quisiera conquistaria todo oriente medio..(si tuviera la suficiente poblacion)..


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (4 Sep 2015)

*_* dijo:


> No pudieron tomar ni la microscópica Gaza en el 2014 pedazo de ridículo!



No QUISIERON, Israel si se lo propone llega a Basora, eso si seguramente PAK lanzara un nuke.


----------



## Kelbek (4 Sep 2015)

salamandra20 dijo:


> No QUISIERON, Israel si se lo propone llega a Basora, eso si seguramente PAK lanzara un nuke.



Israel no tiene capacidad para una guerra larga ni para ocupar grandes franjas de población. 

Solo sabe hacer ataques relámpago.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (4 Sep 2015)

igni dijo:


> Israel no tiene capacidad para una guerra larga ni para ocupar grandes franjas de población.
> 
> Solo sabe hacer ataques relámpago.



ocupar terreno, vale que no pueden. una campanya larga tal vez si, toda la poblacion de Israel es movilizable practicamente.


----------



## Kelbek (4 Sep 2015)

salamandra20 dijo:


> ocupar terreno, vale que no pueden. una campanya larga tal vez si, toda la poblacion de Israel es movilizable practicamente.



Si hombre... si movilizan a la población ¿quien va a mantener la economía?

Imposible, y si empiezan a sufrir bajas serias no tienen con que cubrirlas.


----------



## Ebola (4 Sep 2015)

salamandra20 dijo:


> ocupar terreno, vale que no pueden. una campanya larga tal vez si, toda la poblacion de Israel es movilizable practicamente.



Si que pueden ocupar terreno pero tendrian que hacer un genocidio brutal.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2015)

salamandra20 dijo:


> No QUISIERON, Israel si se lo propone llega a Basora, eso si seguramente PAK lanzara un nuke.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: Venga hombre, que se retiraron del Libano. Minimo de seriedad. ¿ has mirado la distacia que dices en un mapa ?


----------



## Yalta00 (4 Sep 2015)

igni dijo:


> Si hombre... si movilizan a la población ¿quien va a mantener la economía?
> 
> Imposible, y si empiezan a sufrir bajas serias no tienen con que cubrirlas.



Ni que Israel se mantenga exclusivamente con dinero israelí.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (4 Sep 2015)

delhierro dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: Venga hombre, que se retiraron del Libano. Minimo de seriedad. ¿ has mirado la distacia que dices en un mapa ?



has visto la broma que son los ejercitos arabes en general?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 Sep 2015)

salamandra20 dijo:


> has visto la broma que son los ejercitos arabes en general?



Lo serio no son los ejércitos árabes, sino la insurgencia árabe


----------



## mazuste (5 Sep 2015)

La campaña USAno-saudi-EAU contra Yemen sigue sin alcanzar sus objetivos. 
Mientras el bombardeo y destrucción Yemen continúa, las pérdidas del lado invasor van creciendo.

El ataque de los E A U por el Sur está atascado en Taiz y las escaramuzas continúan. El ataque desde el noreste hacia Sanaa está atascado en Marib. En las últimas semanas las tropas sauditas, E Á U tropas y fuerzas tribales yemeníes se agolpan al este de Marib. Incluyendo helicópteros Apache y casi dos brigadas de tropas motorizadas. En una de estas, mientras se pertrechaban para atacar a Sanaa, fueron sometidos a un ataque del ejército yemení y Houthi.







Ayer, un SS-21 Tochka fue lanzado por el ejército yemení y cayó en el campamento invasor. Según informes sin contrastar, dos helicópteros "Apache" , vehículos blindados y un polvorín de munición saltaron por los aires. E A U han debido reconocer la muerte de más de una veintena de sus tropas. Los sauditas, de momento, parece que no quieren decir nada sobre sus muertos.

Ataques con morteros por Houthi fuerzas también golpeó (vid) más Arabia Saudita estación fronteriza y puestos avanzados militares en Arabia Saudita.

El rey Saudita llegó para una visita en Washington. Estados Unidos participa en la campaña contra Yemen Arabia Saudita proporcionando munición, recarga aire, inteligencia y dirigidas a las capacidades. Con críticas a la campaña y advertencia de la inminente hambruna masiva en Yemen procedentes de diversas organizaciones internacionales Estados Unidos probablemente gustaría envolver la cuestión yemenita y para detener la guerra. Pero los saudíes hasta ahora parecen dispuestos a admitir que no alcanzará sus objetivos.

Se comenta en los mentideros de Washigton, donde está cumpliendo visita el rey saudí, que las pérdidas en Yemen anticipan cambios en la cadena de mando de la casa real donde una probable víctima sería el príncipe heredero adjunto de Arabia Saudita , el "joven general" Mohammad Bin Salman.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (5 Sep 2015)

Los EUA ya reconocen 45 muertos....

*Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) declararon este sábado un luto de tres días de duración con motivo de la muerte de 45 de sus militares en la provincia yemení de Marib, comunicó la agencia oficial WAM de los EAU.*

Emiratos declaran luto por la muerte de 45 de sus militares en Yemen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Se cagaron al ver los primeros muertos en sus filas en el 2014, Israel esta muy sobre estimado son pura propaganda Sionista.
> 
> En el Líbano peor no pudieron tomar ni un misero pueblito.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Bint_Jbeil
> ...


----------



## delhierro (5 Sep 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Lo serio no son los ejércitos árabes, sino la insurgencia árabe



Exactamente. Salamandra no entiende o se le ha pasado el despliegue lógistico de los israelies en Basora. Esa linea de abastecimiento tiene miles de km en terreno enemigo. 

Yo creo que ni se aproximarian pero de llegar, no vuelve ni uno. El Yemen y Libano demuestra que los tanques occidentales invencibles son un mero mito propagandistico. Así que camiones, transportes blindados etc........una matanza detras de otra. 

Esos paises tiene misiles balisticos a montones. No ha defensa eficaz , es otro mito propagandistico. Las bases en la ruta de abastecimiento serian punto debil increible.


----------



## A.B.C. (6 Sep 2015)

*
Considero que los huities son un enemigo invencible, como resultaron serlo los vietnamitas del norte. Incluso, éstos últimos contaban con la histórica animadversión de los chinos y en caso huti cuentan con la solidaridad del mundo chii y en Arabia saudí hay una gran población chii (que además puebla las ciudades de la Meca y Medina, santas para todos los musulmanes y fuente de ingresos "religioso-turísticos" para Arabia saudi) y ésta está a punto de combatir, de nuevo, a los sunies que gobiernan en Riad.

A todos los europeos les interesa una victoria yemení, porque el dinero saudita financia la invasión musulmana suni de Europa (con compra de politicos, ONGs, etc., financiación del traslado de inmigrantes, creación de mezquitas y asentamiento de población joven y masculina, etc.), en conformidad con los intereses judáicos de desnaturalización, por crear mestizaje, de la población autóctona europea (Plan Kalergi). 

Aúnque este soporte económico no recae, unicamente en los Saud, sino que es aportado, en especial desde J-USA, por las organizaciones internacionales judáicas allí poderosísimas, es indudable que el dinero del petroleo saudita es un importantísimo componente financiador.

De aquí que tanto AlQaeda e ISIS, mercenarios de Israel, estén intentando acabar con los huties y, en general, con todos los chiies de Siria, Irak y, si pudieran, con los de Irán

*


----------



## Javisklax (6 Sep 2015)

Totalmente de acuerdo,area montañosa guerrillas, misiles balisticos y mejor organización que los árabes de la alianza del terror, que simplemente van a pillar y a ser destruidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2015)

*_* dijo:


> Haber Troll follacabras moro circuncidado de los cojones
> 
> Los parásitos no tomaron ni un puto metro cuadrado ::
> 
> ...


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (6 Sep 2015)

El gran éxito de la última invasión sionista del Líbano, tenían tanta prisa por llegar al desfile militar de la victoria que iban derrapando con los tanques por los caminos:








¿Alguien ha encontrado fotos reales en diario de los soldados de Arabia/EAU/Qatar en Yemen? Sigo buscando pero está todo en árabe o son fotos propagandísticas, me huelo que son mercenarios etíopes, somalíes, paquistaníes y similares, no me creo que las petrodictaduras de pedófilos que van en Mercedes Benz por el desierto sean capaces ni de poner a 1000 soldados nativos en Yemen y más con la que les está cayendo.

Hablamos de países donde los nativos no trabajan de nada por debajo de jefe o dueño de algo, todos los demás por arriba son europeos y por abajo son paquistaníes, indios, filipinos, etc...


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha encontrado fotos reales en diario de los soldados de Arabia/EAU/Qatar en Yemen? Sigo buscando pero está todo en árabe o son fotos propagandísticas, me huelo que son mercenarios etíopes, somalíes, paquistaníes y similares, no me creo que las petrodictaduras de pedófilos que van en Mercedes Benz por el desierto sean capaces ni de poner a 1000 soldados nativos en Yemen y más con la que les está cayendo...




Los pueblos del Yemen son, históricamente, guerreros y, es conocido que muchos de ellos forman parte del ejercito saudí y, también del de los Emiratos. 
Según Robert Fisk, que algo conocerá del tema, la mitad de la clase de tropa saudita sería yemení. Aunque, no creo que los sauditas manden muchos soldados de procedencia yemení a esta campaña. Por obvios motivos...


----------



## anarcosindicalista (6 Sep 2015)

Buen resumen de la situacion en el Yemen

@BaFana3






Arabia Saudita se gasto 80 billones de dolares en defensa en 2014 pero 6 meses despues del inicio de la contienda aun no tiene ni idea de como ganar esta guerra que amenaza con llevarla a su propia destruccion. Y mas sorpresas desagradables esperan a Riyadh en la recamara.

-------------

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 14:06 ----------

Reportes de la llegada de fuerzas de elite de la Coalicion de las Paises del Golfo Persico a Marib, donde se produjo el ataque con misil Tochka

@alkamaly
#Arab collaition elite forces just arrived to #Marib #Yemen

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 14:08 ----------

Parece que Qatar tambien quiere apuntarse a la carniceria yemeni







@Iraqi Security
#Saudi, Emirati and Bahraini troops in #Yemen being butchered. Fools in #Qatar apparently want a piece of the action


---------------------


El ataque con misil balistico fue un golpe muy duro y maestro por parte del Ejercito Yemeni contra las Fuerzas Invasoras (los que vean esta conflagracion como una guerra chii-suni se equivocan de calle - en el bando yemeni, el ejercito, mayoritariamente sunita, es tan o mas importante que el elemento houti)

@BaFana3
Yemen : 106 bodies post Tochka missile blast which killed UAE, Saudi, Bahrain troops. But there are still unrecovered bodies in Safer.

_De momento ya se han recuperado 106 cuerpos y el recuento continua_

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 14:19 ----------

@raytheonunited
They basically have to say goodbye to whatever plans they had of arm-twisting Saleh in the North. Master stroke by Yemen Army,

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 14:23 ----------

Celula terrorista neutralizada en la capital Sanaa


----------



## anarcosindicalista (6 Sep 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha encontrado fotos reales en diario de los soldados de Arabia/EAU/Qatar en Yemen? Sigo buscando pero está todo en árabe o son fotos propagandísticas, me huelo que son mercenarios etíopes, somalíes, paquistaníes y similares, no me creo que las petrodictaduras de pedófilos que van en Mercedes Benz por el desierto sean capaces ni de poner a 1000 soldados nativos en Yemen y más con la que les está cayendo.



Wife of injured Emirati soldier also loses brother in Yemen attack | The National

â€˜I canâ€™t help but cry to quell that sense of lossâ€™ | GulfNews.com


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (6 Sep 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Los pueblos del Yemen son, históricamente, guerreros y, es conocido que muchos de ellos forman parte del ejercito saudí y, también del de los Emiratos.
> Según Robert Fisk, que algo conocerá del tema, la mitad de la clase de tropa saudita sería yemení. Aunque, no creo que los sauditas manden muchos soldados de procedencia yemení a esta campaña. Por obvios motivos...



Eso sí me cuadra, que sean principalmente de Yemen o de Omán. La otra mitad de la tropa apostaría porque son paquistaníes.



anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Wife of injured Emirati soldier also loses brother in Yemen attack | The National
> 
> â€˜I canâ€™t help but cry to quell that sense of lossâ€™ | GulfNews.com



Yo creo que esos que sacan en la prensa son oficiales de familias ricas jugando a la guerra, conozco la sociedad de esas petrodictaduras y no me creo que allí los soldaditos rasos sean nativos.


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2015)

Qatar ya estaba en Yemen estos meses anteriores. Simplemente, quieren pasar de puntillas para no cantar demasiado.






http://defence-blog.com/army/qatar-sends-in-their-forces-to-yemen.html


----------



## Jhosef (7 Sep 2015)

*Los Ejércitos árabes son incompetentes*


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2015)

Pues si que les ha debido hacer daño esa embestida de Marib, donde han tenido centenares de bajas (Ciento y pico muertes, dicen), porque, casi de inmediato dicen que las monarquías árabes del Golfo han enviado miles de soldados fuertemente armados para reforzar en la lucha contra los rebeldes,

Los refuerzos llegan después de un ataque de misiles por los insurgentes chiítas Huthi el viernes pasado.

Dicen también (el canal de noticias de Qatars Al-Yazira) que 1.000 soldados ¿qataríes? con 200 vehículos blindados han llegado a Marib tras cruzar la frontera de Arabia Saudita.

Arabia Saudita también habría enviado unidades de élite a Marib este domingo, según el diario Asharq al-Awsat y la Agencia Estatal de noticias de Emiratos.
http://f24.my/1hPUY6i


----------



## peste bubónica (8 Sep 2015)

SouthFront commentary:

The US-backed coalition have been expanding Yemen war by exercising more airstrikes and deploying 1000 additional Qatar troops, preparing to advance the Yemeni capital. Pro-Saudi military faced the deadliest battle incident ever. Yemeni forces declared the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia’s (KSA) cities a military target.

September 2, ISIS Wilayat Sana’a exercised a dual bombing at an al Houthi-run mosque in the Yemeni capital of Sana’a. One suicide bomber detonated a suicide vest in the al Muayid mosque and was followed by a vehicle-borne improvised explosive device that targeted emergency responders at the scene. 28 locals were killed and 75 were wounded.
September 3, A vehicle-borne improvised explosive device killed at least five al Houthis in al Bayda city. No group has claimed the attack at this time, but Ansar al Sharia, the militant arm of al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, has taken credit for at least six other attacks on al Houthi positions in al Bayda governorate between September 2 and September 4.
September 4, At least 45 UAE and 10 Saudi soldiers were killed in an attack on a Gulf coalition military base in Ma’rib governorate. The soldiers died in an explosion when a rocket, launched by al Houthi forces, struck a weapons cache inside the camp.
September 4, Two al Houthi army soldiers were killed and six others wounded when suspected al-Qaeda militants carried out an attack in the province of Shabwa. Over the past months, al-Qaeda militants have frequently carried out attacks on Yemen’s security forces. The militants have been also engaged in battle with the Shia Ansarullah fighters.
September 5, Saudi fighter jets launched raids on residential areas in the northwestern Yemeni province of Sa’ada. Several people including a mother and her child were killed.
September 5, The spokesman for the Yemeni army Brigadier General Sharaf Luqman said that the Saudi cities of Jeddah, Abha, and the capital Riyadh will turn into legitimate targets for the Yemeni forces in their retaliatory attacks against the kingdom.
September 6, Saudi-led coalition pounded the Yemeni capital with air strikes on Sunday. Coalition warplanes hit military bases on the capital’s Nahdain and Fajj Attan hills and the neighbouring presidential complex, south of Sanaa, as well as a special forces headquarters. At least 27 people were killed.
September 7, Around 1000 Qatar Armed Forces soldiers, backed by 200 armoured vehicles and 30 Apache helicopters, head to Yemen’s Maareb province to join the Saudi-led coalition already fighting in the area.
September 7, Saudi airstrikes killed 12 people and injured 39 others in the city of Yarim in Ibb Province.

The US-backed coalition suffered high loses during the ground operation in Yemen. According to different reports, it lost from 50 to 130 troops last Friday. This number will apparently rise because of crucial stance of most injured fighters, their number is 200. Furthermore, the coalition lost 3 Apache helicopters and over 40 units of military equipment. The important thing is that 5 Bahrain fighters of the coalition were killed in the border territories of KSA. It covers the effectiveness of the Yemeni army’s realatory attacks. In any case, contemporary loses conducted a real shock in the coalition’s headquarters.

Another important feature of the Friday’s incident is the fact the al Houthi fighters used a Tochka-U missile for the attack. In fact, al Houthis hardly have enough trained fighters to use the missile effectively. An example of this fact we could see in Ukraine where even availability of the missles didn’t help pro-Kiev forces to hit the targets in Donbass, sistematically. So, this case could be a solid argument to argue that there are Iranian military advisors among al Hotuhi forces.

Considering the fact that the Saudi-led coalition failed the offensive on Taiz and jitters among coalition forces (Southern Resistance militants, Saudi Arabia, UAE have own goals in this intervention), we can easily predict that the future advance on the Yemeni capital through Ma’rib will be related for the coalition with heavy loses and won’t guaranty success.


Yemen Map of War Sep. 7, 2015: The War Escalates | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## Bucanero (8 Sep 2015)

Del tema de marib y de ese ataque hablan en esta noticia.

Decenas de soldados de la coalición saudí muertos en una ofensiva yemení en Marib

Siempre os leo atentamente. Un saludo.


----------



## Javisklax (9 Sep 2015)

Siguen los ataques con misiles esta vez katihusa y los prisioneros saudies que se elevan.. 

Ataque yemení contra base de fuerzas saudíes en Maarib
Fuerzas del Ejército yemení y los comités populares han lanzado ataques con cohetes contra las fuerzas saudíes en el centro de Yemen.

Según medios locales, las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron cohetes Katiusha contra las fuerzas saudíes en el área de Sahn al Yin, en la provincia de Maarib, a 250 kms al este de la capital, Sanaa.

Varios vehículos militares saudíes fueron destruidos y algunos otros equipos militares resultaron dañados en estos ataques yemeníes contra posiciones saudíes.

Asimismo, varios milicianos pro-saudíes resultaron muertos y heridos debido a un incendio declarado en la base tras el disparo de los cohetes Katiusha.

Las fuerzas yemeníes también dispararon cohetes contra bases militares saudíes en el suroeste del reino wahabí.

Milicianos pro-Hadi capturados

Por otro lado, el movimiento de Ansarulá señaló que ha tomado como prisioneros a 117 militantes favorables al fugitivo presidente saliente, Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi, que ha estado reclutando mercenarios para apoyar a las fuerzas saudíes.

"Mansur Hadi está buscando más mercenarios para masacrar más a la nación yemení", dijo Zeifulá al Shami, un alto líder de Ansarulá, que citó en este sentido el recientemente viaje de Hadi a Sudán.

"60 militantes leales al fugitivo presidente saliente Mansur Hadi han sido capturados por Ansarulá y están encarcelados ahora en la prisión central de Sanaa", dijeron fuentes del movimiento.

Fuente:Ataque yemení contra base de fuerzas saudíes en Maarib


----------



## mazuste (9 Sep 2015)

*
Aumentan las fuerzas invasoras extranjeras en Yemen*

La fuerza de invasión en Yemen está creciendo. Las tropas de invasión ahora incluyen:

Emiratos Árabes Unidos 3.000
Qatar 1.000 
Arabia Saudita 1.000
expatriados yemenís 6.000 ( no fiable) contratados y entrenados por la Arabia Saudita 
Egipto 600-800 
Y, pequeños contingentes de Bahrein, Kuwait y Jordania

Toda esa fuerza, casi del tamaño de una división de infantería de un ejército "occidental", no es realmente mucho para avanzar desde Marib hacia la capital Sanaa a través de un terreno montañoso habitado por una población hostil y bien armada. Yo recomendaría al menos tres divisiones o 40-50.000 para esa tarea parcial. (Para comparar: en la década de los 60, Egipto envió unos 70.000 soldados a la guerra civil en Yemen, de los cuales unos 12.000 fue asesinados y muchos más heridos.)

La coordinación de dicha matriz de fuerzas con diferentes culturas militares será extremadamente difícil. Ya ha habido varios casos en que la fuerza aérea Saudí han bombardeado "con éxito" elementos terrestres de sus aliados yemeníes.

Anunció también que hay unos 6.000 soldados de Sudán aunque dudo que lleguen a tanto. Contingentes más pequeños proceden, también, de Senegal y Marruecos.

Estados Unidos no solo está apoyando a los saudíes con orientación asesoramiento, inteligencia y logística. También, silenciosamente, se unió a la lucha:
Bafana

M of A - Foreign Invasion Force In Yemen Grows


----------



## Harman (9 Sep 2015)

Leith Abou Fadel ha retwitteado
Arash Karami ‏@thekarami 39 minHace 39 minutos

Man arrested for naming the 45 UAE soldiers killed in Yemen. Why don't they want the names released?

UAE orders arrest following naming of dead soldiers

EAU órdenes de arresto siguiente denominación de soldados muertos 

_Las Autoridades de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos emitir una orden de arresto después de la difusión de una lista que pretende contener los nombres de los soldados muertos en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos Yemen la semana pasada. _

(Trad. Google)
07/09/2015

Por: Al-Araby al-Jadeed

Las autoridades judiciales de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos han emitido una orden de arresto contra la persona cree que es responsable de la publicación de una lista de los nombres de 45 soldados Emiratos Árabes Unidos que murieron en un ataque con cohetes por los rebeldes en Yemen la semana pasada.

La lista fue ampliamente difundido en los medios sociales e incluyó los nombres de los estudiantes, lo que desató el pánico entre las familias de los soldados con nombre.

Ali Al Buloushi, el Abu Dhabi Procurador General, dijo que cualquiera que comenzó un rumor o información falsa difundir, o cualquier información que apuntaba a "debilitar el espíritu moral de la gente", sería procesado.

Bajo una polémica "ley ciberdelitos", los culpables de difundir rumores, "la paz social dañino y el orden público" y poner en peligro "la paz nacional" puede hacer frente a la prisión y una multa.

"En lo que se refiere a la información sobre los militares, el Comando General de las Fuerzas Armadas es la fuente exclusiva de la información y la declaración," dijo Al Buloushi.

Después de la muerte de los soldados, tres días de duelo fueron anunciados en el país y las banderas ondeaban a media asta.

Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, estrecho aliado de Occidente, ha estado jugando un papel de liderazgo en las huelgas de la coalición saudí de plomo contra los rebeldes Houthi en Yemen.

Durante el conflicto, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos ha sufrido las mayores pérdidas durante el conflicto desde la fundación del país en 1971.

Los combatientes de ambos lados del conflicto en el conflicto de Yemen han sido acusados ​​de "graves abusos contra los civiles.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (10 Sep 2015)

¿Cómo podemos conseguir esa lista que ha circulado?

Yo creo que no quieren que se sepa que la mayoría de esos soldados muertos no son de EAU, sino de Yemen, Paquistán... por los apellidos algo se podría ver.


----------



## mazuste (10 Sep 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Sep 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> ¿Cómo podemos conseguir esa lista que ha circulado?
> 
> Yo creo que no quieren que se sepa que la mayoría de esos soldados muertos no son de EAU, sino de Yemen, Paquistán... por los apellidos algo se podría ver.



Creo que no, debe de tratarse de la lista de oficiales muertos.


----------



## biriato (12 Sep 2015)

Kuwait compra 28 eurofighter a Europa, mas leña al fuego contra Yemen.


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Sep 2015)

Hutíes cruzan la frontera con Arabia Saudí y sitian un complejo gubernamental.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">BREAKING Houthi soldiers cross <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/SaudiArabia?src=hash">#SaudiArabia</a> border and sieze government complex <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/cdnpoli?src=hash">#cdnpoli</a> <a href="https://t.co/Vxb4siURLQ">https://t.co/Vxb4siURLQ</a></p>&mdash; Brad Cabana (@BradCabana) <a href="https://twitter.com/BradCabana/status/642787620939018240">septiembre 12, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## xenofonte (12 Sep 2015)

[youtube]B-OVH3KB2rE[/youtube]​


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Sep 2015)

Vidtorico dijo:


> Que pasa con los marroquíes?
> Derribaron un f16 y nunca más se supo...



Personalmente pienso que tuvieron su ración de derribos y decidieron que ya han tenido bastante.


----------



## A.B.C. (13 Sep 2015)

*
Reino Unido envía dinero a Yemen para afrontar la emergencia que vive este país, atacado por Arabia Saudita y otros países, pero al mismo tiempo "alimenta" la crisis, ya que pasa por ser uno de los principales proveedores de armas para Riad. 
La ONG Oxfam acusa a Reino Unido de "alimentar" de facto la guerra en Yemen al vender armas a Arabia Saudita. Desde que el pasado mes de marzo comenzó la operación militar de la coalición liderada por Riad contra de Yemen, Reino Unido ha otorgado a Arabia Saudita 37 licencias para exportación de sus productos militares, siendo uno de sus principales proveedores de armas, según el diario 'The Telegraph'.
"El Gobierno de Reino Unido está alimentando quedamente el conflicto de Yemen y recrudeciendo una de las peores crisis humanitarias del mundo, probablemente violando tanto las leyes nacionales como internacionales sobre la venta de armas", reza el informe*de Oxfam, publicado este viernes y citado por el diario. Según la ONU, el conflicto ya se ha cobrado la vida de 2.112 civiles.
El diario recuerda que defensores de derechos humanos han acusado a la coalición de países árabes de cometer lo que puede ser considerado como crímenes de guerra, ya que sus ataques aéreos alcanzaron en varias ocasiones objetivos civiles en vez de militares, incluyendo un campo de refugiados. Vender armas que pueden ser usadas para cometer crímenes de guerra o violar los derechos humanos está prohibido.
Oxfam califica la política de Reino Unido de "paradójica", ya que en abril Londres asignó 4 millones de libras esterlinas (más de 6 millones de dólares) para afrontar la emergencia*que vive Yemen, y a la vez sigue vendiendo armas al país que lo bombardea.
*


----------



## A.B.C. (13 Sep 2015)

*
EL CONFLICTO YEMENÍ EN SU RELACIÓN CON EL CONJUNTO DE LA SITUACIÓN DEL MUNDO ISLÁMICO SEGÚN LOS PROPÓSITOS DE ISRAEL A TRAVÉS DE J-USA Y NATO.

Lo que está sucediendo en Siria es un signo de lo que vendrá para la región. El cambio de régimen no es el único objetivo de los EE.UU y sus aliados en Siria. La división de la República Árabe Siria es el objetivo final de Washington en el país.
Maplecroft de Gran Bretaña, que se especializa en el asesoramiento sobre el riesgo estratégico, ha dicho que estamos asistiendo a la balcanización del Estado sirio: “Los kurdos en el norte, los drusos en las montañas del sur, los alauitas en la región montañosa del noroeste costero y la mayoría sunita en otra parte”. Ya estamos escuchando a gente como el asesor de la Casa Blanca, Vali Nasr, hablando de todo esto.
Las divisiones religiosas y étnicas en Siria no están demarcadas en términos puramente geográficos, y el proceso de balcanización podría jugar como un proceso de libanización, lo que significa que Siria se divide a lo largo de las líneas de falla de violencia sectaria, y se enfrenta a un estancamiento político como el del Líbano durante su guerra civil, sin estar oficialmente quebrada. La libanización, una forma suave de balcanización, ya ha tenido lugar en Irak bajo el federalismo.
Los acontecimientos en el Medio Oriente y África del Norte están viendo la agitación de los movimientos de masas contra los tiranos locales, como en Bahrein, Jordania, Marruecos y Arabia Saudita, pero también hay un guión vicioso del Plan Yinon de Israel y sus ramificaciones.
El Plan Yinon, y otros planes similares, quieren una guerra chiíta y sunita entre los musulmanes como la pieza central de las divisiones sectarias -o Fitna en árabe -que va a incluir a cristianos y musulmanes, árabes-bereberes, árabes-iraníes, turco-árabes, e iraníes-tucos en la animosidad.
Lo que este proceso tiene la intención de hacer es crear el odio sectario, divisiones étnicas, el racismo y las guerras de religiones. Todos los países que los EE.UU. y sus aliados están desestabilizando tienen líneas divisorias naturales, y cuando la animosidad tribal, étnica, confesional y religiosa se enciende en un país, se extiende a otros. Los problemas en Libia se han derramado en Níger y el Chad, y los problemas en Siria se extienden a Turquía y el Líbano.
Egipto es el lugar de la celebración de las corrientes revolucionarias y contrarrevolucionarias que han mantenido a la mayor potencia árabe ocupada en la atención de su política interna. Si bien Egipto se enfrenta a agitación interna, EE.UU. está tratando de alinear a los militares del país y la Hermandad Musulmana el uno contra el otro. Antes de los trastornos, Sudán fue balcanizada oficialmente por Tel Aviv y Washington a través de la manipulación de las políticas de identidad, lo que llevó a la secesión de Sudán del Sur. Libia ha sido neutralizada y se divide entre varios grupos.
La libanización, como se mencionó anteriormente, también ha echado raíces en Irak, ya que el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán (GRK) con apoyo extranjero -específicamente recibe ayuda exterior de EE.UU, Europa Occidental, Israel y Turquía- comienza a actuar más y más como si el norte de Irak, o el Kurdistán iraquí, fuesen países separados del resto de Irak.
Dore Gold, el Presidente del Centro Jerusalén para Asuntos Públicos y asesor del primer ministro israelí, Benjamin Netanyahu, es digno de citar sus puntos de vista: “Lo que tenemos en Siria es que el Oriente Medio se está desmoronando;. una nueva forma de caos está reemplazando a la que ha existido”
Por supuesto, esto es parte de las ilusiones de los responsables de las políticas israelíes que tienen interés en ver esto. Originalmente, la posición de Tel Aviv fue ignorada cuando la crisis comenzó en Siria, pero ahora está claro que Israel tiene un interés en ver a Siria fragmentada en trozos y en un estado de guerra civil continua. Esto es lo que el Plan Yinon y sus sucesores han descrito como los objetivos estratégicos de Israel en Siria y el Líbano.
El nacionalismo kurdo
Siria, como Iraq, puede ser vista como un punto de presión clave en el Medio Oriente. Tanto desorden va a crear una crisis regional. Mientras las cosas se calientan en Siria, el Irak frágil también está empezando a vibrar lentamente como un regional y geopolítico volcán a fuego. Para aquellos que tienen dudas de que EE.UU. está avivando las llamas del fuego para crear una crisis en el Medio Oriente, o que los eventos en Siria están comenzando a tener ramificaciones regionales, no deberían hacer más que mirar a la región del Kurdistán. Combatientes kurdos nacionalistas han empezado a movilizarse en Siria y Turquía, y las tropas turcas han sido atacadas por ellos.
El Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán (GRK) ha comenzado a dar pasos importantes, que significan su independencia de Irak. En Irak, el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán es esencialmente un Estado de facto con su propio parlamento, bandera, ejército, régimen de visados, fuerzas armadas, policía y leyes.
En violación de las leyes nacionales de Irak, el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán ha hecho incluso armas ilegales y ofertas de petróleo por sí sola con gobiernos extranjeros y entidades sin siquiera notificar al gobierno en Bagdad. Por otra parte, el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán incluso ha impedido que las tropas iraquíes se dirijan hacia el noroeste de la frontera de Irak con Siria para asegurarse de finalizar el contrabando de armas y la anarquía.
Turquía, que mantiene estrechos vínculos con el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán, ha instado también a este comportamiento, e incluso ha tratado al Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán como un gobierno nacional por tener contactos diplomáticos sin consultar al gobierno iraquí en Bagdad. Los líderes del Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán también están permitiendo que su país sea utilizado como una base de operaciones del Mossad contra Siria e Irán.
Irónicamente, Turquía ha advertido que emprenderá una acción militar contra los separatistas kurdos en Siria, mientras que Ankara está apoyando a las tendencias separatistas entre el Gobierno Regional de Kurdistán y la división de Siria. Aparte de crear tensiones entre los gobiernos turcos e iraquíes, esto ha tenido consecuencias en Turquía. El Partido de los Trabajadores Kurdos (PKK) ha vuelto a movilizarse. El PKK ha declarado que está en el control de la Semdinli (Semzinan) del Distrito de Hakkari, provincia de Turquía, y la lucha se ha desatado en el sureste de Turquía. Las bajas han comenzado a subir, ya que las tropas turcas y las fuerzas de seguridad han comenzado a enfrentar los ataques. La ley marcial ha sido declarada en la provincia de Hakkari, según la prensa turca.
Turquía se enfrenta ahora a su propia lucha contra fuerzas anti gubernamentales, ya que parece incapaz de gobernar su propio territorio. Un diputado de la oposición turca del Partido Popular Republicano ha sido secuestrado por el PKK. El primer ministro turco, Erdogan, ha tratado de culpar a Siria por la lucha que ha estallado en las zonas kurdas de Turquía, pero omite el hecho de que la violencia en Turquía es un resultado directo de la interferencia turca en Siria. Si ellos ya no las tienen, las armas que Erdogan está enviando a Siria eventualmente encontrarán su camino de regreso a Turquía, donde serán utilizadas por las fuerzas antigubernamentales.
Tel Aviv apunta al Líbano: ¿Se abre un segundo Frente del Levante?
El caso del ataque al bus turístico israelí en Bulgaria es de mal agüero, por decir lo menos. Lo que llama la atención sobre el incidente es que Israel culpó a Hezbolá del Líbano e Irán inmediatamente, incluso antes de que pase una hora del ataque o una investigación fuese llevada a cabo.
Lo peor de todo es que sólo a unas pocas semanas antes, los funcionarios en Tel Aviv estaban amenazando con atacar el Líbano otra vez, diciendo que destruirían totalmente el Líbano en una tercera guerra entre Israel y Líbano. Los comentarios de Israel fueron hechos por el General de Brigada, Hertzi Halevy, comandante de la División 91a de Tel Aviv, justo una semana antes del sexto aniversario de la victoria de Hezbolá contra Israel en la guerra de 2006 entre Israel y el Líbano.
Halevy y otros líderes israelíes han amenazado con reducir a cenizas el Líbano con el lanzamiento de un ataque total contra los aliados de Siria, que están siendo presionados en una guerra multidimensional. Irán, Rusia, Líbano, Irak, y los palestinos están siendo sometidos a una creciente presión para abandonar a sus aliados sirios.
Las amenazas israelíes están destinadas a ejercer presión psicológica sobre el Líbano y Hezbollah como un medio para ampliar los medios psicológicos, económicos, diplomáticos, de inteligencia y política de asedio contra Siria en el Líbano. Las sanciones de EEUU contra Siria ya incorporan a los bancos de Irán, Hezbolá y del Líbano, que se han enfrentado a los ataques cibernéticos y a la presión de Washington y sus aliados.
Mirando hacia el horizonte venidero: ¿Bienvenidos al arco de la inestabilidad Americano?
El cerco patrocinado por Estados Unidos en Siria es parte de sus intentos para dividir a Eurasia y mantener su primacía mundial como superpotencia. Washington no tiene piedad por sus amigos o, bien sus enemigos, y países como Turquía y Arabia Saudita con el tiempo serán utilizado como carne de cañón. Los estrategas estadounidenses desean que el área que va desde el norte de África y Oriente Medio al Cáucaso, Asia Central y la India, se convierta en un agujero negro de lucha, al estilo de los “Balcanes euroasiáticos” de Brzezinski.
Los árabes, Irán y Turquía están alineados para un conflicto mayor, porque EE.UU. está perdiendo su estatus de superpotencia. Todo lo que queda de la condición de superpotencia de Washington es su poder militar. Hacia el final de su vida relativamente corta, la Unión Soviética también tenía solamente el poder militar. La Unión Soviética experimentó el malestar social y estaba en decadencia económica antes de que colapsara. La situación de EE.UU. no es muy diferente, si no peor. Washington está roto, dividido socialmente, convirtiéndose en racialmente polarizada, y disminuyendo rápidamente en su influencia internacional.
Las élites de EE.UU., sin embargo, están decididas a resistir lo que más se parece a la pérdida inevitable de la condición de superpotencia de su país e imperio. Incendiar a Eurasia con fuego y sedición parece ser la respuesta de Washington a la prevención de su propia decadencia. EE.UU. planea comenzar un gran incendio en Marruecos y el Mediterráneo hasta las fronteras de China. Este proceso ha sido esencialmente iniciado por EE.UU. a través de la desestabilización de tres diferentes regiones: Asia Central, Oriente Medio y África del Norte.
Los primeros pasos que EE.UU. y sus aliados de la OTAN y árabes llevaron a cabo para hacer esto no se han iniciado en Siria. En el Medio Oriente, este proceso se inició a través del cerco de Irak, que finalmente dio paso a la invasión anglo-estadounidense y la ocupación de ese país en el año 2003. En Asia Central, el proceso se inició con la desestabilización de Afganistán durante la guerra fría y el apoyo de EE.UU. para la lucha entre las diferentes fracciones, incluso a los que se convertirían en talibanes; el 9.11 le dio a EE.UU. y sus aliados de la OTAN la oportunidad de invadir.
En el norte de África, finalmente, EE.UU. e Israel balcanizaron a Sudán a través de años de presión y operaciones encubiertas. En las tres regiones mencionadas anteriormente estamos viendo ahora la segunda ola de desestabilización.
En Asia Central, la guerra en Afganistán se ha extendido a Pakistán por la OTAN. Esto ha dado lugar al término “AfPak” para describir a Afganistán y Pakistán como un teatro. En África del Norte, Libia fue atacada en 2011 por la OTAN y la Jamahiriya ha sido esencialmente dividida entre varios grupos. En el Medio Oriente, esta segunda ola de operaciones de desestabilización se dirige a la República Árabe Siria como una continuación de lo que sucedió en Irak.
Washington parece estar soñando con este escenario: revueltas kurdas tienen lugar en Siria, Turquía, Irak e Irán; guerras civiles sectarias consumen a Irak, Líbano, Siria, Turquía y Yemen en el fuego, la inestabilidad y la lucha sangrienta en Argelia, Egipto, Libia, Pakistán y Sudán, los bereberes y los árabes peleando unos contra otros en el norte de África, la inseguridad y la incertidumbre política propagándose en Asia Central; una guerra en el Cáucaso del Sur consume Georgia, Armenia y la República de Azerbaiyán, encendiendo las revueltas entre los Balkars, chechenos, circasianos, daguestaníes, ingushetios, y otros pueblos locales del Cáucaso en contra de Rusia en el Cáucaso del Norte, el Golfo Pérsico es una zona de la inestabilidad, y Rusia está en desacuerdo con la Unión Europea y Turquía.
Este incendio está siendo constantemente impulsado por Washington. En última instancia, todo esto está destinado a interrumpir algunas de las rutas de energía más importantes del mundo y útiles para lastimar a las economías importadoras de energía en China, las principales potencias europeas, India, Japón y Corea del Sur.
Esto podría obligar a que la Unión Europea se convierta en más militarista por la desesperación para salvar su economía. Tal escenario podría ser peligroso para Rusia, proveedor de energía, así como para los estados de la OPEP, que tendrían que elegir entre la UE y China, si hay escasez de energía.
Una guerra de recursos – como la Primera Guerra Mundial – podría encenderse, lo que traería la ruina a una gran parte de África y a todas las regiones industrializadas de Eurasia. Esto sucedería mientras que EE.UU. se apoyaría a en el Hemisferio Occidental, observando desde una distancia segura, al igual que lo hizo durante la Primera Guerra Mundial y la Segunda Guerra Mundial, antes de dar los pasos para recoger su parte como el benefactor económico de un guerra devastadora.
Por Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya. PUBLICADO 4 junio, 2015 
El autor premiado y analista geopolítico, Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya, es el autor de The Globalization of NATO (Clarity Press) y un libro de próxima aparición: “The War on Libya and the Re-Colonization of Africa”. También ha contribuido en varios libros que van desde la crítica cultural a las relaciones internacionales. Es un sociólogo e investigador asociado en el Centre for Research on Globalization (CRG), colaborador de la Strategic Culture Foundation (SCF), en Moscú, y miembro del Comité Científico de Geopolítica, en Italia. Sus escritos han sido traducidos a más de veinte idiomas.

*


----------



## mazuste (13 Sep 2015)

Emiratos Árabes Unidos estaría retirando a sus reclutas de Yemen después del gran número de bajas sufrido en los recientes ataques de las fuerzas populares yemeníes en la provincia de Maarib.
*
"Los reclutas emiratíes volverán a Abu Dhabi en los próximos días"*, dijo el sitio de noticias Al Emirate 71.

La fuente señaló que no serán enviados más soldados sin experiencia a Yemen.

EAU retira a los reclutas de su Ejército de Yemen

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 10:20 ----------

Respecto al famoso ataque en Maarib, el tuitero saudí, Muytahid, a quien sitúan algunas fuentes dentro de la casa de Saud, dijo en su cuenta de Twitter que "el número total de personas alcanzadas en el ataque fue de 1.070, incluyendo 300 muertos y 770 heridos de diversas nacionalidades: EAU, Arabia Saudí, Bahrein y elementos yemeníes”.
Muytahid: misiles yemeníes sorprendieron a los saudíes


----------



## xenofonte (13 Sep 2015)

Según este artículo, los houthis están adentrándose en Arabia Saudí.

PressTV-Yemen army seizes 4 Saudi bases

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 15:27 ----------

Por otro lado, el canal Al Arabiya anuncia en su cuenta de Twitter que la operación de la coalición para tomar Maarib ya habría comenzado. 

BREAKING: #Yemen: the Popular Resistance backed by Saudi-led coalition launched a massive operation to liberate Marib


----------



## Mabuse (13 Sep 2015)

biriato dijo:


> Kuwait compra 28 eurofighter a Europa, mas leña al fuego contra Yemen.



Los Kuwaitíes no son tontos, lo siguiente.


----------



## mazuste (13 Sep 2015)

Habrá de confirmarse un posible nuevo ataque que afectaría, fundamentalmente, a tropas de EAU em Mariib, tras explosión en su base con un misil toska 

Los combatientes Houthi habrían destruido 21 vehículos blindados matando a decenas de mercenarios saudíes
Alto rango oficial de Qatar- también habría caído 
https://twitter.com/HussainBukhaiti/status/643122816523485184


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Sep 2015)

Arabia Saudí lanza una operación terrestre para quitar Saná a los Huthi | Internacional | EL PA

La carne y la fruta tienen precios prohibitivos, pero incluso cocinar pan o patatas resulta inalcanzable para la mayoría. “La bombona de gas cuesta el equivalente a 35 euros”, señala Fares, que se encuentra entre los pocos afortunados que aún recibe su magro salario, escasos 100 euros mensuales. Según la ONU, un *80 % de los 26 millones de yemeníes necesitan protección o asistencia*, un 33 % más que al principio de los bombardeos. La mitad de ellos no tienen suficiente para comer.


Sois conscientes de la avalancha que tendremos en breve,¿verdad?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (14 Sep 2015)

El Otanfato perdiendo territorio....
TEHRAN (FNA)- The Yemeni army and popular forces gained control of the border city of al-Rabouah in Saudi Arabia's Southern province of al-Asir.
Farsnews


----------



## mazuste (14 Sep 2015)

Los Houthi capturan Dar al-Nasr, uno de los más importantes puestos militares saudíes en Jizan.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/YxNSYKAxIoI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## anarcosindicalista (14 Sep 2015)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Arabia Saudí lanza una operación terrestre para quitar Saná a los Huthi | Internacional | EL PA
> 
> La carne y la fruta tienen precios prohibitivos, pero incluso cocinar pan o patatas resulta inalcanzable para la mayoría. “La bombona de gas cuesta el equivalente a 35 euros”, señala Fares, que se encuentra entre los pocos afortunados que aún recibe su magro salario, escasos 100 euros mensuales. Según la ONU, un *80 % de los 26 millones de yemeníes necesitan protección o asistencia*, un 33 % más que al principio de los bombardeos. La mitad de ellos no tienen suficiente para comer.
> 
> ...



ERROR...

Para llegar a Europa tendrían que lanzarse al mar y después pasar por territorio enemigo (Sudan). Se lanzaran sobre Arabia Saudi. No hay frontera marítima, es pais vecino y muy rico. El botín que les espera a los Houties es muy apetitoso. Y las ciudades-estado del Golfo Pérsico seguramente seguirán la mima suerte. Las monarquías del golfo se juegan su futuro en la guerra del Yemen. Si sus tropas son derrotadas, millones de yemeníes hambrientos y con sed de venganza atacaran el norte rico. Y ya esta empezando a suceder, como muestra el video anterior.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 21:26 ----------

LA situación para las tropas de las monarquías del Golfo podría estar agravandose:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="nl"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">I'm not certain yet, but I'm told supply lines for UAE &amp; Saudi forces from Marib city to Sarwah 50 km east have been cut. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> Blues</p>&mdash; Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/643502466395467777">14 september 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

Si la noticia es veraz, significaria que tropas yemeníes habrían atacado las tropas atacantes por la retaguardia, cortando la cadena de suministro (a unos 50 km al este de Marib). La mayoría no es consciente de lo mucho que esta en juego para Arabia Saudi en Yemen. Tanto como su continuidad como país o su destrucción.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 21:36 ----------

Nueva "sorpresa" en Yemen. *Sistemas de cohetes Uragan BM-27 están barriendo las tropas Sauditas y de los Emiratos en Marib.*

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="nl"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">New surprise in <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> : BM-27 Uragan 220mm multiple rocket launchers rain down on Saudi &amp; UAE tanks in Marib. <a href="http://t.co/xJJmK5KT25">pic.twitter.com/xJJmK5KT25</a></p>&mdash; Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/643491301049171968">14 september 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>






---------- Post added 14-sep-2015 at 21:54 ----------

Tropas houties jugando al tiro al pato

[youtube]PrzZamWiHdU[/youtube]


----------



## Javisklax (14 Sep 2015)

Los yemenies son de los mas agerridos de la zona, y que entre la. Coalición de subnormales solo ha echo que los huties y el ejercito obtengan aun mas reclutas y armamento de iran. 
Que se jodan los ricos de turno, aunque hay que recordar que estan avanzado las putitas de EEUU por el sur, aunque dudo que llegen mas lejos. 
Grandes yemenies


----------



## jerjes (14 Sep 2015)

La muerte de 10 soldados saudies y otros 5 de Bahrein ( es la primera noticia q tengo q tambien Bahrein está metida), es un mal dia para la coalicion árabe al parecer, el misil es un Tochka ¿como consiguio las coordenadas?.

La noticia es pesima para la EAU es su mayor revés militar desde su creacion en 1971.La coalicion arabe lleva sin ningun tipo de piedad bombardeando toda la noche y mañana en Sanaa. Los medios de comunicacion permanecen autistas totales ante esta masacre.Las tropas de Qatar desembarcan en Yemen.
Page Not Found - Doha News

Tambien han llegado las tropas egipcias. Han muerto 20 trabajadores indios en bombardeos de la CA. Por si fuera pocodetras de los egipcias llega Marruecos, Sudán y Jordania (esta ultima está metida en todos los saraos). Se unen a Arabia Saudi,EAU,Bahrein y Qatar.

Según al Yazeera ya hay 10.000 efectivos terrestres en Yemen. Los houties siguen luchando, han emboscado a un convoy saudi en Jinzan.Los saudies han destruido la sede de la TV en Saná

Por si fuera poco tambien tenemos a EE.UU e Israel atacando al Yemen con ataques aereos q han asesinado a 9 personas en Hadramaut y Jawf.

En uno de los ataques ya q fueron dos, el avion no tripulado disparó 3 misiles en una reunion segun ellos de al Qaeda, algo increible ya son sus aliados y han sido introducidos en Yemen por los saudies, asi q serian civiles, en el aeropuerto de Riyan a 600 Km de Saná el sabado,dejando 5 personas muertas. Horas despues otro avion estasdounidense con mando a distancia dirigido a 4 personas q viajaban en un coche q dicen q eran tambien de "al Qaeda". El 9 de este mes otro ataque similar mato a otros 4 presuntos militants de al Qaeda en Mualla.

Washington ha estado llevando asesinatos selectivos a traves de aviones no tripulados, controlados desde Afganistan, Paquistan, Somalia y Yemen. Los EE.UU dicen q van a por los de al Qaeda pero funcionarios y testigos locales dicen q son los civiles quienes reciben los misiles.

Las naciones Unidas a las q ya nadie hace el minimo caso, dicen de los ataques con avion no tripulado de EE.UU son asesinatos q violan el derecho internacional,para estos asesinatos no existen sanciones.

El Gobierno en el exilio del Yemen se retira de las conversaciones de paz con los "rebeldes". Dice q no participará en las conversaciones auspiciadas por la ONU, con huties a menos q los rebeldes se retire del territorio conquistado.

La oficina del presidente Hadi, dijo en un comunicado el domingo q no habria reunion hasta q los chiies huzies " reconozcan la resolucion internacional de 2216 y el acuerdo para ponerlo en practica sin condiciones".

Esta resolucion segun Naciones Unidas estipula q los llamados rebeldes deben entregar sus armas tomadas a las instituciones del Estado y de retirarse de las tierras q se han incautado. Los huties luchando con una alianza de milicias y tropas leales al verdadero presidente del Yemen Saleh han tratado de ampliar su control hacia el sur de su base del norte en los ultimos meses. Ellos actualmente ocupan la capital Saná pero han sido de la mayor parte del sur incluyendo Adén.

Segun la ONU mas de 4500 han muerto en el conflicto del Yemen desde Marzo. La violencia ha impedido la entrega de suministros de alimentos y medicinas lo cual hace q este Estado Arabe está al borde de la hambruna.


----------



## anarcosindicalista (14 Sep 2015)

Parece que mañana habrá espectáculo mediatico en Sanaa:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="nl"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> Defence Ministry spokesman in Sanaa : Our forces captured many Qatar, Saudi, UAE &amp; Bahrain soldiers in Marib. Media display tomorrow.</p>&mdash; Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/643523044133240833">14 september 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


Se confirma que el *hijo del Rey de Bahrain ha sido herido durante los enfrentamientos de hoy en Yemen*

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="nl"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Via <a href="https://twitter.com/YemenForces">@YemenForces</a> and <a href="https://twitter.com/Josephjo1221">@Josephjo1221</a> : <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Bahrain?src=hash">#Bahrain</a> king's son confirmed injured in today's Marib clashes in <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a>. <a href="https://t.co/deo6qwvx6T">https://t.co/deo6qwvx6T</a></p>&mdash; Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/643526781149032448">14 september 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (15 Sep 2015)

Bueno, igual tiene un par de docenas de hijos. Este estaría de jefe, rodeado de asesores.


----------



## Javisklax (16 Sep 2015)

Que podemos esperar de pueblos en el siglo XXI que tienen reyes como lideres(si lo de Felipin VI sobra también pero em ejército español lo necesita, o hace que le necesiten) Pues eso muerte, destrucción y corrupción, aqui hay lo segundo(destrucción de todo lo social) y lo tercero. 
Como siempre y desde los anales de la historia Psicopatas mandando a su gente a morir para ganar mas dinero ellos... Que ascoooooooo muerte a ese tipo deberia haberle dado en la cabeza el misil...


----------



## Total War (16 Sep 2015)

nuevo negocio de 1.000 millones USA >>>> A.S. vs. Yemen y "miedo" a Irán

no incluye cazas parece

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/04/u...-when-saudi-king-visits-white-house.html?_r=0


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (16 Sep 2015)

No se esperaban haber hecho este ridículo en Yemen, primero la caída del gobierno títere usaudí y luego haber infravalorado totalmente la capacidad militar de los houties, se pensaron que iba a ser un paseo militar y una muestra internacional del poderío militar de las petrodictaduras medievales del golfo y lo que han hecho es el ridículo por no haber usado cortacabezas moderados como en Siria y en Iraq.

Muy buenas noticias porque significa que la casa de Saud tendrá que desviar cortacabezas moderados a Yemen y faltarán en Siria y en Iraq. En cuanto aseguren la victoria en Iraq y después en Siria, podrán ir a ayudar a sus aliados chiíes anti-usaudíes. O lo mismo es al revés y serán los houties los que desde Riyad ayudarán a los gobiernos sirio e iraquí ::


----------



## anarcosindicalista (16 Sep 2015)

Soldado saudita capturado por tropas Houties pide a su gobierno que para la agresion contra el Yemen

[youtube]PyngaGL5ds0[/youtube]


----------



## Javisklax (16 Sep 2015)

Lo mas raro es que parece que no a sido torturado, encima de que les machacan con aviación e intentan conqustarles los huties se portan bien... Ojala ganen la guerra mw caen bien y tienen cojones


----------



## anarcosindicalista (19 Sep 2015)

Un hijo del Monarca de Dubai muere de ataque al corazón

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="nl"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Sheikh <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Rashid?src=hash">#Rashid</a>, son of <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Dubai?src=hash">#Dubai</a>’s ruler, dies of heart attack <a href="http://t.co/gxXcC42xbj">http://t.co/gxXcC42xbj</a> <a href="http://t.co/IVIZNQ7SxX">pic.twitter.com/IVIZNQ7SxX</a></p>&mdash; Al Arabiya English (@AlArabiya_Eng) <a href="https://twitter.com/AlArabiya_Eng/status/645190682529820672">19 september 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## anarcosindicalista (19 Sep 2015)

@BaFana3
#Yemen Republican Guards media : Large army and tribal reinforcements arrived safely at #Saudi border areas to begin "Battle of the Eid".
8:26pm - 19 sep 15

Medios de comunicacion de las Guardia Republicana Yemeni: grandes refuerzos del ejercito y tribus llegaron de forma segura a las areas fronterizas con Arabia Saudi listos para empezar la "Batalla del Eid"

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 21:27 ----------

*1 MILLON DE YEMENIES ARMADOS SE AGRUPAN EN LA FRONTERA PREPARADOS PARA LA INVASION DE ARABIA SAUDIT*A

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...emeni-fighters-prepare-to-invade-saudi-arabia

Con solo que sean un 10% de los que dicen ser...



3 trabajadores extranjeros muertos en ataques yemenies a instalaciones industriales sauditas

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...ign-workers-leaves-three-dead-in-saudi-arabia


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (19 Sep 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> 3 trabajadores extranjeros muertos en ataques yemenies a instalaciones industriales sauditas
> 
> https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...ign-workers-leaves-three-dead-in-saudi-arabia



Supongo que la industria petrolífera saudí no funcionará sin técnicos extranjeros. Sería buena táctica el terrorismo contra ellos, perdón la ejecución selectiva.


----------



## xenofonte (20 Sep 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Supongo que la industria petrolífera saudí no funcionará sin técnicos extranjeros. Sería buena táctica el terrorismo contra ellos, perdón la ejecución selectiva.



Sin técnicos ni operarios extranjeros. Los locales ahí no trabajan de otra cosa que no sea policía (religiosa o no) o ejército. Si vas al equivalente a un Carrefour de allí, aparte de que los cierran varias veces al día para poder rezar cuando corresponde, verás otra diferencia palpable: no hay una sola cajera trabajando, son todos hombres y obviamente no son nativos. Hay un montón de emigrantes de India y alrededores. Lo mismo en los complejos industriales.
Tienen mano de obra extranjera a punta pala; una parte cualificada (por ejemplo los de empresas de ingeniería y constructoras españolas) y mano de obra barata que suelen están en régimen de semi-esclavitud (al llegar, a los hindúes les suelen quitar el pasaporte así que no pueden abandonar el país hasta terminar el contrato que puede ser de 2 o 3 años).


En cuanto a la "táctica" no creo que la muerte de trabajadores extranjeros, infieles en su mayoría y/o del tercer mundo, les quitase el sueño a los Saud.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (20 Sep 2015)

Yo creo que a los Saud no les importa más que acumular riquezas y harenes de variadas edades y sexos.

No, los trabajadores de a pie son reemplazables, no hay problema con ellos. Ni se correría la voz de que están matando a los gasolineros.

Pero unos ataques selectivos en un par de resorts, o un club de golf, donde vayan los occidentales de los oleoductos, pueden provocar un éxodo de técnicos imprescindibles.


----------



## anarcosindicalista (20 Sep 2015)

[/COLOR]La invasión de Arabia Saudita podría haber empezado:

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
Jizan province, #KSA : Surge of attacks tonight by #Yemen army forces in at least 5 different locations. The Battle of Eid started?

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
Salman has no army anymore walla shi? Follow @YemenForces for battle updates - #Yemen attacks now on in Asir & Najran provinces #KSA too

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
#KSA/#UAE forces & allied militia in big trouble in #Yemen's Marib region. Yemeni army attacks now in #Saudi provinces Asir, JIzan, Najran.









*El ejercito Yemeni esta atacando AHORA MISMO las 3 provincias del Suroeste de Arabia Saudita fronterizas con Yemen:*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Sep 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> [/COLOR]La invasión de Arabia Saudita podría haber empezado:
> 
> Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
> Jizan province, #KSA : Surge of attacks tonight by #Yemen army forces in at least 5 different locations. The Battle of Eid started?
> ...





eso es noticia,ya lo llevan atancado meses


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Sep 2015)

Siempre es divertido recordarlo, no todo son orgías, mercenarios, perdices y dinero en petronistan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Sep 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Siempre es divertido recordarlo, no todo son orgías, mercenarios, perdices y dinero en petronistan.



yA pero avanzar mucho en arabia saudi seria abandonar el terreno montañoso que te cubre e internarte en la llanura,donde los moros gordacos saudis tienen sus tanques(si supieran usarlos claro esta)..


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (21 Sep 2015)

¿Qué fuerza militar creeis que comprará la casa de Saud/Qatar/EAU para defenderse de Yemen, tras el evidente fracaso de su ejército?

Yo creo que los siguientes serán directamente militares de USA, pero no sé si llegarán a tiempo de salvar Riyad.


----------



## mazuste (21 Sep 2015)

*
El Ejército yemení y los comités populares avanzan en la provincia saudí de Jizan *


El ejército yemení y los comités populares anunciaron este domingo su control completo sobre varias áreas en la Al-Khoba Saudi provincia de Jizan, incluyendo los pueblos de Qamar, Al Dhahira y de Dar Al-Nasr, en medio de confusión entre las unidades del ejército Saudita.

Lograron avanzar en ciudad Al-Khoba y destruir nueve vehículos de la coalición, dejando decenas de tropas saudíes muertos y heridos.

En la ciudad de Qamar de Khoba, un tanque Saudí y tres vehículos militares fueron destruidos y mataron a varios soldados saudíes.
http://www.almasdarnews.com/article/yemeni-army-committees-advance-in-saudi-jizan/


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Sep 2015)

Espero que los petrojeques waahabistas de los cojones mueran a milles.


----------



## mazuste (21 Sep 2015)

*Esta agencia iraní dice que el príncipe de emiratí, no murió de infarto*







El hijo del gobernante del emirato de Dubái, primer ministro y vicepresidente de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Rashid bin Mohammed bin Rashid al Maktoum, no falleció tras sufrir un paro cardiaco, sino durante los enfrentamientos militares en Yemen.


> *
> "El jeque Rashid y otras fuerzas de Emiratos Árabes Unidos fueron asesinados en el ataque 'Katiusha' de las fuerzas yemeníes en la provincia de Ma'rib. Las informaciones sobre su muerte como resultado de un paro cardiaco están dirigidas a engañar al pueblo de EAU, que exige la retirada de sus tropas de Yemen"*



Farsnews


----------



## anarcosindicalista (21 Sep 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *Esta agencia iraní dice que el príncipe de emiratí, no murió de infarto*
> 
> El hijo del gobernante del emirato de Dubái, primer ministro y vicepresidente de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Rashid bin Mohammed bin Rashid al Maktoum, no falleció tras sufrir un paro cardiaco, sino durante los enfrentamientos militares en Yemen.
> 
> Farsnews



El ataque con Misil Toshka fue BRUTAL. El numero de víctimas se eleva a 300 solo en fallecidos pero la prensa del Golfo mantiene un tupido velo. Cuando una noticia así es posteada en el hilo dedicado a Yemen, lo demás se sobreentiende.

------

Pero en fin, cuando algo va mal, siempre es susceptible de empeorar. *Se avecina la TORMENTA PERFECTA: HOUTIES + TRIBUS SUNITAS haciendo frente común CONTRA LOS SAUDITAS*

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
Last 48 hours : Surge of "tribal militia" reported fighting alongside #Yemen army & Houthi militia in Marib & #Saudi's Jizan, Asir, Najran


Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
An extremely bad development for Saudi Arabia & UAE forces. This third axis of tribal militia are enraged Yemeni tribesmen, nominally Sunni.


Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3
Worse, some Yemeni tribes joining war against Saudi Arabia are ex-Saudi allies, who switched sides and been hit by KSA jet strikes since

_Incluso peor, algunos tribus son antiguos aliados que se han unido al frente Yemeni contra AS después de haber sido víctimas de los bombardeos indiscriminados de la aviación saudí_



---------- Post added 21-sep-2015 at 20:58 ----------

Gran manifestación en la capital yemení Sanaa, en conmemoración de la revolución del 21 de Septiembre del 2014 y en protesta por el ataque israelí contra la Mezquita de Al-Aqsa


----------



## medivierte (21 Sep 2015)

de los creadores de " Nóbel de la paz para Obama"...
*
Arabia Saudí es elegida para dirigir un comité clave de derechos humanos en la ONU*

Arabia SaudÃ­ es elegida para dirigir un comitÃ© clave de derechos humanos en la ONU


----------



## mazuste (21 Sep 2015)

Dicen, que los quinta columnas rusos están difundiendo el posible ataque contra el "Estado Islámico" será tras la intervención de Putin ante la ONU...:fiufiu:


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (21 Sep 2015)

medivierte dijo:


> de los creadores de " Nóbel de la paz para Obama"...
> *
> Arabia Saudí es elegida para dirigir un comité clave de derechos humanos en la ONU*
> 
> Arabia SaudÃ* es elegida para dirigir un comitÃ© clave de derechos humanos en la ONU



Será Derechos de los Hombres.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Sep 2015)

medivierte dijo:


> de los creadores de " Nóbel de la paz para Obama"...
> *
> Arabia Saudí es elegida para dirigir un comité clave de derechos humanos en la ONU*
> 
> Arabia SaudÃ* es elegida para dirigir un comitÃ© clave de derechos humanos en la ONU



Mire una temporada normal me indignaría y tal, ahora está me parece hasta normal.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Sep 2015)

medivierte dijo:


> de los creadores de " Nóbel de la paz para Obama"...
> *
> Arabia Saudí es elegida para dirigir un comité clave de derechos humanos en la ONU*
> 
> Arabia SaudÃ* es elegida para dirigir un comitÃ© clave de derechos humanos en la ONU



Han perdido la vergüenza. Es como nombrar a un reconocido pedófilo director de un internado?


----------



## pringles (22 Sep 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> El *ataque con Misil Toshka fue BRUTAL*. El numero de víctimas se eleva a 300 solo en fallecidos pero la prensa del Golfo mantiene un tupido velo. Cuando una noticia así es posteada en el hilo dedicado a Yemen, lo demás se sobreentiende.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...




No comento, pero este tema me parece muy importante.
¿tienes más alcance sobre este ataque? :
Como sabrán, los nacionales, de EAU son gente acomodada y ya me parecía extraño que manden a sus soldados a morir a Yemen, pero* al parecer* sí porque aquí un príncipe de EAU herido, no rumor, confirmado por su padre el jeque. Príncipe de Bahrein herido en Yemen.

Entonces si hasta los "príncipes van a la guerra" los nacionales con más razón?


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (22 Sep 2015)

No iban "a la guerra", estaban en un campamento en lo que creían una zona segura, para jugar a la guerra pero sin realmente ponerse en riesgo.

Ha tenido que ser un mazazo tremendo para los niños de papá estos ver que si se acercan por Yemen pueden morir aunque no estén ni en primera ni en segunda línea escondidos detrás de sus mercenarios. Y es como mínimo lo que se merecen por haber estado bombardeando durante meses las ciudades de Yemen.


----------



## Javisklax (22 Sep 2015)

Lo que me intriga es quien dio los datos de la base y las coordenadas a Yemen, Iran?? Rusia?? Y debio de caer justo donde debia por que se habla de muchos muertos y hay algun video que sale todo destrozado, un viva Yemen por esta accion y un gracias a quien le haya dado las coordenadas exactas


----------



## giovachapin (22 Sep 2015)

Uff un puto principe menos, faltan como 20 mil. Pero poco a poco se extiguiran todos esos parasitos de mierda.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Sep 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> No iban "a la guerra", estaban en un campamento en lo que creían una zona segura, para jugar a la guerra pero sin realmente ponerse en riesgo.
> 
> Ha tenido que ser un mazazo tremendo para los niños de papá estos ver que si se acercan por Yemen pueden morir aunque no estén ni en primera ni en segunda línea escondidos detrás de sus mercenarios. Y es como mínimo lo que se merecen por haber estado bombardeando durante meses las ciudades de Yemen.



Esto es lo que se dice que les caiga un Toshkazo del cielo. Menuda puntería.


----------



## Javisklax (23 Sep 2015)

#PT Jizan front again... Houthis fighters destroyed/damaged: 4 M2A2 IFV, 1 M-ATV MRAP, 1 M113 APC, 2 HMMWVs,2 LTVshttp://twitter.com/green_lemonnn/status/646401021481254913/photo/1


----------



## TRJ666 (23 Sep 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> #PT Jizan front again... Houthis fighters destroyed/damaged: 4 M2A2 IFV, 1 M-ATV MRAP, 1 M113 APC, 2 HMMWVs,2 LTVshttp://twitter.com/green_lemonnn/status/646401021481254913/photo/1



Aqui el video

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/c1u3eMdzIlc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## anarcosindicalista (23 Sep 2015)

La situación en el sur de Arabia Saudita empieza a ser catastrófica. Los houties arrasan con todo lo que encuentran a su paso (mientras los novorusos se dedicaron a fagocitar tanta artillería y tanques ucranianos como pudieron, los yemeníes usan una táctica diferente: lo vuelan todo, o casi todo).

https://t.co/bPBzxZIFLY

Kale borroka houti en la Provincia de Jizan

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 21:51 ----------




yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> No iban "a la guerra", estaban en un campamento en lo que creían una zona segura, para jugar a la guerra pero sin realmente ponerse en riesgo.
> 
> Ha tenido que ser un mazazo tremendo para los niños de papá estos ver que si se acercan por Yemen pueden morir aunque no estén ni en primera ni en segunda línea escondidos detrás de sus mercenarios. Y es como mínimo lo que se merecen por haber estado bombardeando durante meses las ciudades de Yemen.




<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="nl"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Who's this good lookin' Emirati trooper who was in Marib, Yemen? <a href="https://t.co/PSQaoz6BvT">https://t.co/PSQaoz6BvT</a></p>&mdash; Abu Hud Al Hadhrami (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/646767807389167616">23 september 2015</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 21:53 ----------




Javisklax dijo:


> Lo que me intriga es quien dio los datos de la base y las coordenadas a Yemen, Iran?? Rusia?? Y debio de caer justo donde debia por que se habla de muchos muertos y hay algun video que sale todo destrozado, un viva Yemen por esta accion y un gracias a quien le haya dado las coordenadas exactas



Se dice que inflitrados houties entre las tropas pro-Hadi que estaban siendo entrenadas por las tropas de los Emiratos en la base atacada


----------



## GreenBack (23 Sep 2015)

Yemen sigue avanzando en tres provincias de Arabia Saudita y se sitúa a un paso de La Meca; rumores de golpe de estado en Riad


A tenor de las informaciones que llegan de la web libanesa Al Manar, y si son ciertas,* los yemenitas están tomando el control del sur de Arabia Saudita, y se sitúan ya a un paso de La Meca* (por cierto, los autoridades sauditas han denegado a yemenitas y sirios la peregrinación este año, lo que está provocando la indignación entre la comunidad musulmana, Umma). Al ser desierto, y con la implicación de tribus que están a un lado de la frontera y se sublevan en contra del rey saudita, la operación avanza a un ritmo poderoso.

En otras palabras: las fechorías que Arabia está causando en sus vecinos Irak y Siria se le pueden volver en contra, demostrándose que no tiene ejército que defienda su territorio, y sólo terroristas. Es bastante probable que tengan que llamar a los fundamentalistas de regreso a Arabia Saudita, lo que allanaría el camino a la liberación de Irak y Siria.

En estos días (y puede que en una acción coordinada) un manifiesto anónimo de un miembro de la familia real saudita llama a la sublevación contra el actual rey.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Sep 2015)

GreenBack dijo:


> Yemen sigue avanzando en tres provincias de Arabia Saudita y se sitúa a un paso de La Meca; rumores de golpe de estado en Riad
> 
> 
> A tenor de las informaciones que llegan de la web libanesa Al Manar, y si son ciertas,* los yemenitas están tomando el control del sur de Arabia Saudita, y se sitúan ya a un paso de La Meca* (por cierto, los autoridades sauditas han denegado a yemenitas y sirios la peregrinación este año, lo que está provocando la indignación entre la comunidad musulmana, Umma). Al ser desierto, y con la implicación de tribus que están a un lado de la frontera y se sublevan en contra del rey saudita, la operación avanza a un ritmo poderoso.
> ...








Ya lo tenemos...INTERVENCIÓN DE LA OTAN EN 3,2,1.....solo faltaba la escusa y ya la tenemos.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (23 Sep 2015)

En cuanto a la zona de Asir, la temperatura es bastante suave durante todo el año, dando como promedio alrededor de los 20 ºC. Las precipitaciones son excesivamente abundantes, a lo largo de los meses que hay entre octubre y marzo, por la influencia del clima monzónico que suele haber en muchos países con costa en el Océano Índico. Estas precipitaciones dan más del 60% del total de todo el país, además de que gracias a esta zona sube la media de lluvia que es de unos 4 centímetros cada año.
El clima en Arabia Saudita, su medio ambiente y mÃ¡s informaciÃ³n - Clima, Medio Ambiente y TecnologÃ*a

Esta es la región costera, la que hay que atravesar para llegar a la Meca. Una llanura costera no muy ancha flanqueada por una cordillera y al otro lado el desierto.

Les va a ser difícil en unos meses a los saud reconquistar el terreno perdido, se quedarán empantanados en los valles con los houties tirando al blanco desde lo alto.







..........

juajua me sale esta publicidad en la web oficial saudí:

imagen

acabo de estar en el hilo de ucrania


----------



## anarcosindicalista (23 Sep 2015)

GreenBack dijo:


> En otras palabras: las fechorías que Arabia está causando en sus vecinos Irak y Siria se le pueden volver en contra, demostrándose que no tiene ejército que defienda su territorio, y sólo terroristas. *Es bastante probable que tengan que llamar a los fundamentalistas de regreso a Arabia Saudita, lo que allanaría el camino a la liberación de Irak y Siria.*
> 
> En estos días (y puede que en una acción coordinada) un manifiesto anónimo de un miembro de la familia real saudita llama a la sublevación contra el actual rey.



Interesante apunte... sera por eso quizás que Rusia justo ahora decide apoyar a Siria tan abiertamente? Para apuntarse el tanto y el mérito de una posible victoria siria después del esfuerzo titánico de Iran en la contienda? O para tener a los "locos" del Medio Oriente controlados y así evitar males mayores? O porque ha olido sangre? Porque un avance yemenita sobre la Meca ROMPERIA completamente el balance fuerzas en la región a favor del bando iraní, que pasaría a no necesitar a nadie.

Dudo que los americanos se metan en otro fregao. Lo de Irak seria de risa comparado con las bajas que podrían sufrir en el frente yemení.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 23:40 ----------

Ataques de represalia yemeníes avanzan en profundidad en el territorio saudí
A la agresión llevada a cabo por Arabia Saudí y sus aliados contra Yemen, los yemeníes están respondiendo con una intensificación de las operaciones dentro del territorio saudí.

Dentro de Arabia Saudí existen tres provincias donde en la actualidad se realizan combates: Yizzan, Asir y Nayran. Ellas son áreas desérticas con baja población y están llenas de bases militares, en especial tras la implicación saudí en Yemen.

¿Cuáles son estos sitios y hasta qué extremo se han expandido el Ejército yemení y los comités populares en estas áreas? Comencemos por Asir.

Las bases en esta provincia son la de Qisbah, Hasan, Faya y Sahwa. Estos sitios dominan la ciudad de Rabua, un área residencial con casas situadas en varias colinas.

Los cuatro sitios están localizados en el lado occidental de Al Rabua y dominan la ciudad directamente. En una operación, el Ejército yemení logró alcanzar el punto militar más cercano a la misma. Los cuatro sitios mencionados han sido atacados por los combatientes de Ansarulá y el Ejército yemení.

En la provincia de Nayran, podemos mencionar la base militar de Shurfa.

El Ejército, junto con los comités populares, tomó el control de Shurfa, situada en una cadena montañosa que domina la ciudad de Nayran y cercana a la base militar de Al Majruk.

En Yizan, algunos sitios cayeron en manos del Ejército yemení y los comités populares. Entre ellos están los de Al Amud, Tuailiq, Mashaal, Malhama, MBC, las Colinas de Wadi Yara, Al Jajaiza, el complejo militar de Qauwa y las cercanas colinas, el sitio de Garf Sheij, Faridha y la base militar de Fardha al Yaberi, además de los sitios de Qaryat Qamar y Qaryat Zhahira, que pertenecen a la ciudad de Al Juba.

Los ataques militares contra todos estos sitios resultaron, según fuentes yemeníes, en:

- La destrucción de más de 300 vehículos militares, entre tanques y blindados.
- La captura de tanques, vehículos y armas avanzadas.
- Cientos de oficiales y soldados saudíes han resultado muertos y heridos.
- La toma como prisioneros de varios soldados saudíes.
- El derribo de helicópteros y drones.

Las operaciones yemeníes han puesto bajo el fuego a otras bases saudíes situadas en la segunda línea de defensa.

La existencia de este frente dentro del territorio saudí ha distraído también a decenas de miles de militares saudíes, impidiendo así su envío a Yemen, y ha supuesto un duro golpe para el prestigio del Ejército saudí, que ha desmostrado ser incapaz de defender su propio territorio.

Ataques de represalia yemeníes avanzan en profundidad en el territorio saudí

Eso de que se acercan a la Meca es relativo. Están mas cerca que ayer pero aun les queda un largo trecho. Lo que si que si desprende de las noticias es que los anillos defensivos parecen concentrarse a lo largo de la frontera y en ese sentido si que una vez superados el camino hacia la Meca podría ser casi un paseo militar al no haber previsto el país saudita una situación tan dantesca.


----------



## necromancer (23 Sep 2015)

TRJ666 dijo:


> Aqui el video
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/c1u3eMdzIlc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Lo curioso de estos vídeos es que no se ven cadáveres, o los houties son unos tíos muy guays y los retiran o tal vez sean de material abandonado e inutilizado por los saudíes.


----------



## murray (24 Sep 2015)

Lo de Yemen es increíble, y ni se menciona en los mass mierda. Es el efecto mariposa que puede cambiar el equilibrio de fuerzas en la región y por tanto en el mundo. 

Me pregunto hasta qué punto tienen la ayuda de Irán y está todo planificado desde hace tiempo ... o es resultado de un tiro por la culata por el afán de control de Arabia Saudita y sus aliados ... Esto sí que puede ser un "otoño árabe" para Arabia Saudí ... pero una revolución de verdad y no de una de colores como las que nos han vendido.


----------



## PalPueblo (24 Sep 2015)

murray dijo:


> Lo de Yemen es increíble, y ni se menciona en los mass mierda. Es el efecto mariposa que puede cambiar el equilibrio de fuerzas en la región y por tanto en el mundo.
> 
> Me pregunto hasta qué punto tienen la ayuda de Irán y está todo planificado desde hace tiempo ... o es resultado de un tiro por la culata por el afán de control de Arabia Saudita y sus aliados ... Esto sí que puede ser un "otoño árabe" para Arabia Saudí ... pero una revolución de verdad y no de una de colores como las que nos han vendido.



En este hilo, y otros de burbuja, así como en Voltairenet, hace ya tiempo que se comento la posibilidad de que Arabia Saudí sufriera en sus carnes lo mismo que Siria y Libia, puede que hasta los yankis se hayan cansado de ellos, que sencillamente ahora hayan convertido a Qatar en el perro de la región (más pequeño y manejable) y de paso ahorrarse unos cuántos millones de barriles que la Casa Saud derrocha al año... no hay más que ver las informaciones que relacionan Al Qaeda, y el 11-S con los saudíes.


----------



## la mano negra (24 Sep 2015)

necromancer dijo:


> Lo curioso de estos vídeos es que no se ven cadáveres, o los houties son unos tíos muy guays y los retiran o tal vez sean de material abandonado e inutilizado por los saudíes.



Muy buena apreciación. Mi opinión personal es que los soldados saudíes salen corriendo a la mínima y se escabullen sin combatir. Por eso los vehículos militares se hallan con las puertas abiertas y sin ocupantes . Lo que me llama la atención es la táctica houtí de no coger el material conquistado en la batalla a las tropas saudíes. Lo destruyen todo, incluidos los carros de combate que son unas armas formidables. No entiendo por qué no los usan ellos mismos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Sep 2015)

cuco dijo:


> Revelan video del príncipe de Dubái antes de morir en Yemen



¿Han visto la diferencia entre el machaca que opera la ametralladora y los príncipes de bequelar?

Limpitos sin sudar la camiseta, como dicen en este hilo estaban de campamentos.


----------



## biriato (24 Sep 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Muy buena apreciación. Mi opinión personal es que los soldados saudíes salen corriendo a la mínima y se escabullen sin combatir. Por eso los vehículos militares se hallan con las puertas abiertas y sin ocupantes . Lo que me llama la atención es la táctica houtí de no coger el material conquistado en la batalla a las tropas saudíes. Lo destruyen todo, incluidos los carros de combate que son unas armas formidables. No entiendo por qué no los usan ellos mismos.



No quieren material americano, es caro de operar y mantener, aparte no tendrían repuestos. Para una guerra es mejor material ruso mas simple, barato y fácil de usar y a la larga mas efectivo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Sep 2015)

PalPueblo dijo:


> En este hilo, y otros de burbuja, así como en Voltairenet, hace ya tiempo que se comento la posibilidad de que Arabia Saudí sufriera en sus carnes lo mismo que Siria y Libia, puede que hasta los yankis se hayan cansado de ellos, que sencillamente ahora hayan convertido a Qatar en el perro de la región (más pequeño y manejable) y de paso ahorrarse unos cuántos millones de barriles que la Casa Saud derrocha al año... no hay más que ver las informaciones que relacionan Al Qaeda, y el 11-S con los saudíes.



De eso se trata, Matt Simons ya comento que el baúl de los tesoros está en Arabia Saudí, para los arabes la Meca y para los marines los pozos.

Un reparto justo.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 12:04 ----------




la mano negra dijo:


> Muy buena apreciación. Mi opinión personal es que los soldados saudíes salen corriendo a la mínima y se escabullen sin combatir. Por eso los vehículos militares se hallan con las puertas abiertas y sin ocupantes . Lo que me llama la atención es la táctica houtí de no coger el material conquistado en la batalla a las tropas saudíes. Lo destruyen todo, incluidos los carros de combate que son unas armas formidables. No entiendo por qué no los usan ellos mismos.



Es una posibilidad, ¿Gremlims en la electrónica?, ¿Falta de combustible?.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (24 Sep 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Lo destruyen todo, incluidos los carros de combate que son unas armas formidables. No entiendo por qué no los usan ellos mismos.



Sospecho que ni los saben usar, ni tienen combustible para ellos. Por lo mismo no los reparan, no tendrán soldadores, mecánicos... Los novorusos de un desguace sacaban tres tanques porque son obreros metalúrgicos.

Ahora, que a los saudíes les falta dejar las llaves puestas.

...........

A saber que ha pasado en La Meca.

¿Son chiíes, sunnies, los muertos? ¿Cómo empezó todo?


----------



## Javisklax (24 Sep 2015)

Haber mis pobres observaciones en el primer vehículo que sale en el seg 40 del video hay sangre en una puerta abierta de stras(nadie pinta rojo al lado y encima de la maneta de abrir la puerta). 
Ls segunda apreciación es que es extraño que dejen uno tanque encendido , pudiendo huir con él mas rapido que andando no?? Y por ultimo parece ser un canal de noticias quiza sea un pais responsable que no deje emitir dichas imagenes, juraria que había videos de saudis muertos y no eran de esa "cadena de tv" pero bueno he aqui un video de un arrestado saudi y el tio tan contento, segun la noticia dice que le tratan de lujo pa ser un prisionero https://youtu.be/PyngaGL5ds0 

Y he aqui una emboscada de los yemenies
 https://youtu.be/zIJPTib9ajY 
Donde no salen los logos pero si el muerto y el herido, y pedazo detalle, le lavan la nuca y le dan de beber!!!!!!!


----------



## Moderado (24 Sep 2015)

He visto que Hadi ha vuelto a Yemen
Sabeis como anda el tema en Adén o el sur en general?


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (24 Sep 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Muy buena apreciación. Mi opinión personal es que los soldados saudíes salen corriendo a la mínima y se escabullen sin combatir. Por eso los vehículos militares se hallan con las puertas abiertas y sin ocupantes .



Hay cantidad de vídeos en los que se los ve salir corriendo de vehículos ligeros y pesados en cuanto oyen un disparo, yo creo que solo están dentro de ellos por el aire acondicionado y que no les dé el sol.

Esto es lo mismo que ha pasado en Iraq con los mercenarios que contrató USA, en cuanto hubo tiros salieron corriendo, se veían cosas como que 200 del EI tomaban una ciudad vigilada por varios miles de mercenarios que huyeron.



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Han visto la diferencia entre el machaca que opera la ametralladora y los príncipes de bequelar?
> 
> Limpitos sin sudar la camiseta, como dicen en este hilo estaban de campamentos.



Me he descojonado con los príncipes de bequelar :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: Jajajajaja

Es que si ya era casi seguro que las petrodictaduras medievales estas no iban a tener ejércitos operativos, porque están demasiado acostumbrados al dinero, lo de que los príncipes de bequelar no vayan más que a sacarse la foto era seguro del todo. No puede tener más pinta en cómo posa para las fotos que está ahí solo para salir en la propaganda.




txarra dijo:


> He visto que Hadi ha vuelto a Yemen
> Sabeis como anda el tema en Adén o el sur en general?



Lo último que se sabía era que tras el desembarco usaudí, los houtis habían marchado hacia el norte a zonas de tribus más culturalmente cercanas a ellos, las tribus de Adén quieren la independencia del Sur de Yemen. Pero tras las evidentes derrotas del bando usaudí y los bombardeos a toda la población civil yemení, hay tribus que se están cambiando de bando para ir con los houtis.


----------



## necromancer (24 Sep 2015)

biriato dijo:


> No quieren material americano, es caro de operar y mantener, aparte no tendrían repuestos. Para una guerra es mejor material ruso mas simple, barato y fácil de usar y a la larga mas efectivo.



No es por eso, es porque simplemente no tienen tren logístico para mantenerlos, esta gente no tiene capacidad para montar varios escalones de mantenimiento para ese material, además yo creo que gran parte del material que abandonan los saudíes está inutilizado.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 19:39 ----------




yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Hay cantidad de vídeos en los que se los ve salir corriendo de vehículos ligeros y pesados en cuanto oyen un disparo, yo creo que solo están dentro de ellos por el aire acondicionado y que no les dé el sol.
> 
> Esto es lo mismo que ha pasado en Iraq con los mercenarios que contrató USA, en cuanto hubo tiros salieron corriendo, se veían cosas como que 200 del EI tomaban una ciudad vigilada por varios miles de mercenarios que huyeron.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente los saudíes son unos cagaos, están mandando a la morralla a desgastar a los houties, pero también están llegado mercenarios pakis, y si la cosa se sigue poniendo cruda, acabarán contratando a precio de oro a mercenarios de medio mundo si hace falta.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (24 Sep 2015)

necromancer dijo:


> Efectivamente los saudíes son unos cagaos, están mandando a la morralla a desgastar a los houties, pero también están llegado mercenarios pakis, y si la cosa se sigue poniendo cruda, acabarán contratando a precio de oro a mercenarios de medio mundo si hace falta.



Estoy deseando verlo. Decenas de miles de pakistanos, afganos, armados en un país donde hay centenares de miles de sus compatriotas haciendo los trabajos que los snob saudíes no quieren hacer. Viendo como el lujo pasa a su lado mientras comen su cuenco de arroz.

A la par en número, y con las armas en la mano, igual se les ocurre tomar el poder con la ayuda de los yemenies. No será la primera vez que un ejército mercenario se revuelve contra el amo y se queda el país.


----------



## mazuste (24 Sep 2015)

la impotencia saudí se refleja con sus rabiosos ataques aéreos con nocturnidad sobre Sanaa ahora mismo.


----------



## la mano negra (24 Sep 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Estoy deseando verlo. Decenas de miles de pakistanos, afganos, armados en un país donde hay centenares de miles de sus compatriotas haciendo los trabajos que los snob saudíes no quieren hacer. Viendo como el lujo pasa a su lado mientras comen su cuenco de arroz.
> 
> A la par en número, y con las armas en la mano, igual se les ocurre tomar el poder con la ayuda de los yemenies. No será la primera vez que un ejército mercenario se revuelve contra el amo y se queda el país.




Bueno , bueno , puntualicemos . Los amos de Arabia son los yanquis . Los panzones saudíes son sus fieles sirvientes . Si alguien tiene que invadir y ocupar militarmente Arabia Saudí , serán los yanquis , no otros y menos una cuadrilla de desarrapados pakistaníes . Arabia es demasiado valiosa para que una pandilla de mercenarios sin patria se apodere de ella . O por lo menos la zona de los pozos de petróleo en torno al golfo Pérsico . El resto de Arabia que se lo quede quien quiera.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 23:06 ----------




Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Han visto la diferencia entre el machaca que opera la ametralladora y los príncipes de bequelar?
> 
> Limpitos sin sudar la camiseta, como dicen en este hilo estaban de campamentos.



Pobre hombre... se le ve en las fotos guapas de las revistas de corazón un hombre muy pulcro y bien cuidado .Se ve que está muy puesto de gimnasio y de deportes .A través de la camiseta se le aprecia un cuerpo modelado con esmero . No es ningún barrigón impresentable. Un verdadero príncipe. Patético cuando coge el arma que le prestan para hacerse la foto. No sabe ni como coger el fusil . Eso sí, al pobre ni se le ocurre meter el dedo en el gatillo . Eso le honra , todo hay que decirlo. 

Una víctima más de la cruel guerra . Descanse en paz. No menos que los desgraciado que han muerto por miles en Libia , en Siria , en Yemen , en Ucrania , en Chechenia.... Quien siembra vientos , recoge tempestades.


----------



## ulyses (24 Sep 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Muy buena apreciación. Mi opinión personal es que los soldados saudíes salen corriendo a la mínima y se escabullen sin combatir. Por eso los vehículos militares se hallan con las puertas abiertas y sin ocupantes . Lo que me llama la atención es la táctica houtí de no coger el material conquistado en la batalla a las tropas saudíes. Lo destruyen todo, incluidos los carros de combate que son unas armas formidables. No entiendo por qué no los usan ellos mismos.




Por que no saben usarlos, y aunque supiesen no les valdrían de nada, pues ellos estan empleando otra estrategia, que aquí conocemos bien: la guerra de guerrillas

En las guerrillas lo primero que se enseña es a sobrevivir en tierra quemada.

destruyendo esas armas se aseguran de que los invasores tengan que traer todo desde sus paises y no puedan recuperar ni un triste tornillo.

pintan bastos para la escoria saudita, no van a tener ni un minuto de respiro.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (24 Sep 2015)

necromancer dijo:


> Efectivamente los saudíes son unos cagaos, están mandando a la morralla a desgastar a los houties, pero también están llegado mercenarios pakis, y si la cosa se sigue poniendo cruda, acabarán contratando a precio de oro a mercenarios de medio mundo si hace falta.



Contaba con ello desde marzo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ilo-super-resumido-de-yemen.html#post13816789


yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Los saudies NO TRABAJAN, todo el trabajo lo hacen extranjeros: filipinos, paquistaníes, indios, nepalíes, etc... para los más duros y occidentales para los técnicos.
> 
> En caso de guerra no serían capaces de mantener a más de 50.000 mercenarios fuertemente pagados y propensos a salir corriendo al primer tiro (como pasó en Iraq).
> 
> Pensé hace unos días en decirlo pero se me olvidó: *como haya guerra seria, Arabia pagará a mercenarios internacionales, me imagino que comprarán todo Academi y sicarios de cárteles mejicanos para los puestos decisivos y luego el grueso de muertos de hambre paquistaníes para la primera línea.*



Y desde mayo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tre-de-yemen-arabia-saudi-4.html#post14070700


yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Con los árabes no va a funcionar, van a huir todos como pasó en Iraq y tendrán que tirar de mercenarios. Pero tampoco hay suficientes mercenarios en el mundo para ganar una guerra solo con ellos, *los que están entrenados con métodos modernos son muy pocos y a estas alturas comprar a 10 millones de paquistaníes pobres para darles un fusil y tirar p'alante podría dar muchos más problemas que ventajas.*
> 
> -El apoyo al gobierno es bajísimo, son judíos que usurparon Arabia
> 
> ...




Viendo el curso de los acontecimientos en Siria y en Iraq, está claro que si la Casa de Saud retira cortacabezas moderados de allí para defenderse, perderán definitivamente en ambos países. 

En cuanto a soldados de a pie solo les queda Paquistán y sus millones de muertos de hambre, pero en cuanto a los puestos clave andan jodidos porque los mercenarios cualificados occidentales están quemados de la guerra de Ucrania y de los varios golpes de estados fallidos de la OTAN como el de Macedonia.

Es una posibilidad real que si meten varios miles de paquis armados, se les subleven y tenga que ir USA a salvar los muebles (los pozos de petróleo).


----------



## ulyses (24 Sep 2015)

http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...es-izan-bandera-de-yemen-junto-a-ciudad-saudi

El Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares de Ansarulá han izado la bandera yemeni en el interior de Arabia Saudí. Ellos se encuentran a pocos pasos de la ciudad saudí de Nayran después de haber expulsado el ejército saudí de todas sus posiciones defensivas que dominan Nayran.

La cadena de televisión yemeni Al Massirah mostró un reportaje en el que su corresponsal entrevistaba a soldados yemeníes presentes en el interior del suelo saudí. Ellos saludaron al pueblo yemeni y prometieron conseguir nuevos éxitos frente al invasor saudí.

Ellos evocaron igualmente las mentiras que aparecen en los medios pertenecientes a la coalición norteamericano-saudí que hablan sobre todo de supuestos daños infligidos a las fuerzas yemeníes.

Enfrentamientos entre fuerzas pro-saudíes en el sur

Entretanto, violentos enfrentamientos han opuesto a los militantes de Añ Qaida y los del partido Islah (Hermanos Musulmanes), por un lado, con otros partidarios del ex presidente Abder Rabbo Mansur Hadi en la región de Briqa (provincia de Adén). Estas milicias se disputan el control del puerto de Al Azit, por donde entran equipos militares enviados por las fuerzas de invasión, dijo una fuente local al periódico libanés Al Akhbar.




Hay otra noticia de hoy que dice que le han tirado un helo saudita "apache" en Safir (a 10km de Maarib)

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 00:07 ----------

los sauditas estan perdiendo los papeles, esto no es hacer amigos, precisamente:

"El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Omán convocó al embajador de Arabia Saudí en esta capital para protestar por el bombardeo que destruyó la residencia de su representante diplomático en Yemen, informaron el lunes fuentes oficiales.

Un portavoz del ministerio indicó que las autoridades del Sultanato entregaron una nota de protesta al embajador del reino saudí en Mascate, Abdul Aziz bin Suleiman al Turki, por la agresión, coincidente con una de las incursiones de la aviación aliada contra Sanaa, la capital yemení.

El ataque fue perpetrado por aviones de combate de la coalición que encabeza Riad e integran, además, otros nueve países árabes e islámicos, incluidos cinco de los seis del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG), pues Omán no participa, aunque apoya la ofensiva contra Ansarulá.

Desde su declarada neutralidad, el Sultanato de Omán ha albergado conversaciones mediadores entre representantes de los rebeldes huthis y del presidente fugitivo yemení, Abdo Rabbo Mansur Hadi, bajo los auspicios del enviado especial de la ONU para Yemen, Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed.

La nota diplomática expresó consternación por los destrozos del edificio sede de la residencia del embajador omaní en Sanaa, y exigió una explicación de lo sucedido."








noticia de AL-Manar


----------



## mazuste (25 Sep 2015)

Colección de fotografias del estropicio causado por los houthis en la provincia de Jizan


----------



## Moderado (25 Sep 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Hay cantidad de vídeos en los que se los ve salir corriendo de vehículos ligeros y pesados en cuanto oyen un disparo, yo creo que solo están dentro de ellos por el aire acondicionado y que no les dé el sol.
> 
> Esto es lo mismo que ha pasado en Iraq con los mercenarios que contrató USA, en cuanto hubo tiros salieron corriendo, se veían cosas como que 200 del EI tomaban una ciudad vigilada por varios miles de mercenarios que huyeron.
> 
> ...



gracias por la información. Se puede decir entonces que mientras el frente del sur esta quieto los houthies marchan a arabia saudí.
Viendo las continuas derrotas y el desastre de la Meca, no entiendo como estos inútiles han sido capaces de mantenerse en el poder por tanto tiempo.

PD:soy nuevo ¿como se dan las gracias por aqui?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Sep 2015)

txarra dijo:


> gracias por la información. Se puede decir entonces que mientras el frente del sur esta quieto los houthies marchan a arabia saudí.
> Viendo las continuas derrotas y el desastre de la Meca, no entiendo como estos inútiles han sido capaces de mantenerse en el poder por tanto tiempo.
> 
> PD:soy nuevo ¿como se dan las gracias por aqui?



Hasta que pase unos días no te dejará.


----------



## necromancer (25 Sep 2015)

Los Al Saud aguantan porque quiere EEUU, no hay otra, cuando se les acabe el petroleo volverán al pastoreo, eso si, no creo que haya pasto para tantas "cabras"


----------



## xenofonte (25 Sep 2015)

[youtube]yR8bX7rGrbY[/youtube]​


----------



## mazuste (25 Sep 2015)

Jornada intensiva del ejercito yemení + Houthis en Jizan

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JXPQRfEDM-s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## kakatxuli_borrado (25 Sep 2015)

xenofonte dijo:


> [youtube]yR8bX7rGrbY[/youtube]​



Pero... ¿eso es de verdad?.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 Sep 2015)

Eladio dijo:


> No creo que eso pase,supongo que los saudíes han leído a Maquiavelo, son gente instruida, prácticamente occidentales decíamos...
> 
> Ahora en serio: poneos en la piel de un oficial estadounidense destinado en el puto desierto árabe. Un tipo que ve como son y como se las gastan los saudíes. ¿En el fondo no estará deseando que los yemeníes les den una buena somanta de ostias? ¿Alguien tiene información de las opiniones de los mandos estadounidenses en todo este jaleo? Porque yo no me creo que los estadounidenses respeten a los saudíes.



Probablemente han leído a ben-Jaldún, pero lo deben de haber olvidado. Si no, ya estarían haciendo preparativos para el exilio.


----------



## Javisklax (26 Sep 2015)

https://youtu.be/JXPQRfEDM-s Battle footage of #Yemen-i Army taking control of Al-Hatheera base in #Jizan #SaudiArabia youtu.be/JXPQRfEDM-s pic.twitter.com/eORrdTZMka.
Twitter:Hassan Ridha 
@sayed_ridha

Conquistan la base de Al Hatheera en la provincia de Jizan en Arabia
Estos yemenies son unos jefes son como las duracell


----------



## CocheSinRuedas (26 Sep 2015)

txarra dijo:


> gracias por la información. Se puede decir entonces que mientras el frente del sur esta quieto los houthies marchan a arabia saudí.
> Viendo las continuas derrotas y el desastre de la Meca, no entiendo como estos inútiles han sido capaces de mantenerse en el poder por tanto tiempo.
> 
> PD:soy nuevo ¿como se dan las gracias por aqui?



Creo que cuando escribas 10 mensajes.
Yo estoy en las mismas 
Aprovecho para dar las gracias a los foreros que han ido alimentando el hilo en las horas bajas.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2015)

Por lo que se ve en los vídeos los están corriendo a chicotazos como un perro.

Es que no tiene infantería Arabia Saudí ?


----------



## Javisklax (26 Sep 2015)

A mi este conflicto es mucho mas interesante que otro cualquiera, ya que se cae una dictadura que alimenta a los follacabras(isis,al nusra) y si yemen sigue con su avance se va a liar mucho mas geopoliticamente hablando, atentos con esta guerra y siempre estoy en este hilo acechando noticias,y los yemenies son profesionales, no nos olvidemos que estos han luchado en muchas guerras


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (26 Sep 2015)

Nico dijo:


> Por lo que se ve en los vídeos los están corriendo a chicotazos como un perro.
> 
> Es que no tiene infantería Arabia Saudí ?



Operativa, no. Mucho oficial y poco soldado, mucha arma moderna y poca profesionalidad.

Lo de la Meca dicen los iraníes que fue culpa de que cortaron la procesión para una visita de un jeque, y su guardia y la policía religiosa no se entendieron.
Como sabréis, los saudíes dicen que la culpa fue de unos peregrinos iraníes que se dieron la vuelta para andar contracorriente.

Thursday Mass Deaths: Mecca Needs a New Guardian 
Farsnews


TEHRAN (FNA)- Iran is observing three days of mourning following the deaths of some 2,000 Hajj pilgrims in Mecca, including 131 Iranian nationals.


Offering condolences to the bereaved families on Thursday, September 24, Supreme Leader Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei said, “The Saudi government is obligated to shoulder its heavy responsibility in this bitter incident and meet its obligations in compliance with the rule of righteousness and fairness. Mismanagement and improper measures that were behind this tragedy should not be overlooked.”



Strange enough, Riyadh refuses to take any responsibility for the tragedy, which has created a “great grief” in the Islamic world. The Saudi civil defense directorate claims pilgrims caused the crush; that there is no indication authorities are to blame; and that it happened due to extreme heat and exhaustion on the part of some “noncompliant” and “inexperienced” pilgrims.



It’s all a big lie. A casual stroll through the chain of events and facts offers ample evidence why Saudi authorities are behaving like fools:



* Safety and security are indispensible condition for travel and tourism worldwide - for recreation, leisure, religious, family or business purposes. Already overshadowed by the crane accident that killed at least 108 people and injured more than 238 on September 11, this year’s Hajj season has been a complete failure for the House of Saud. Tellingly, they failed to provide a safe and secure environment for pilgrims at the national and local levels.



* The disaster at Mina started after security forces deliberately blocked two of the main routes to accommodate a convoy of Saudi government dignitaries as pilgrims were walking towards the final ritual of ‘Stoning the Devil’. Eyewitnesses and survivors say this deadly mistake plus the speeding convoy of Deputy Crown Prince and Defense Minister Mohammad bin Salman Al Saud created a bottleneck that led to the crowd crush on Route 204. Predictably, the ruler of Mecca has distanced himself from the criminal case, stressing the King should decide the issue.



* Official conducts and incidents as such are the result of rivalries between the police, security service, and King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud. Power struggle and political rivalries are tough and deep among different royal families who are all descendant of the Al Saud. They always try to undermine each other’s authority as they see themselves entitled to the crown.



* The Saudi government refuses to identify and acknowledge the factors - safety errors, poor management, and security personnel shortage - that caused the crowd crush. Under international travel and tourism law, the consequences of this criminal negligence fall upon Riyadh. Lest they forget, most of the Saudi security forces are in Yemen, fighting an open-ended war against Ansarullah… 



Some two million people take part in the annual Hajj pilgrimage, which all able-bodied Muslims are required to undertake at least once in their lives. A vast majority of these people are not from Saudi Arabia, and they are not able to exert any pressure on Riyadh to improve crowd control and public safety.



The Thursday mass deaths plus the slow and inadequate response to the emergency situation have led to growing criticisms from the public and Muslim states officials. They believe the House of Saud is unable to channel and protect one of the world’s largest regular human migrations. *To quote them: Muslim leaders, elites, and politicians should demand the change of authority in charge of running the annual Hajj pilgrimage from the House of Saud to a collection of Muslim states*. It’s the only way to stop similar horrors from ever happening again.


Farsnews


----------



## SARC_borrado (26 Sep 2015)

El vídeo es de agosto, pero me parece interesante hacer notar que si los emparrillados metálicos con los que envuelven a esos vehículos blindados es para parar a los proyectiles RPG pues aquellos no sirven para una puta mierda:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/e7UgNBOt9qk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 11:13 ----------

Los saudís tienen 400 Bradleys.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/YXAZMyx9BQY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Uno menos.


----------



## mazuste (26 Sep 2015)

Nico dijo:


> ...Es que no tiene infantería Arabia Saudí ?



Esta, es una cuestión a la que casi nadie le mete la uña por entenderlo.

Historicamente, los yemeníes, han sido tribus guerreras y orgullosas. Los mejores guerreros de la península arábiga. Aunque, obviamente, son pobres y muchos venden sus capacidades de combate. Por eso, un gran porcentaje de la clase de tropa saudita es de procedencia yemení. Si a ello le añadimos que las tres provincias del sur saudita, son de mayoría houthi, pues "blanco y en botella": La capacidad real saudí es, simplemente aérea. No hay mucho más.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Sep 2015)

Imagino que Arabia Saudí tendrá necesidad de importar rebanacuellos chechenos y libios que ahora están en Siria. Pero me temo que les va a resultar muy difícil salir de allí... Coincide lo de Yemen con la reactivación rusa en Siria. 

Siria se ha convertido en una trampa para las ratas mercenarias... :cook:


----------



## SARC_borrado (26 Sep 2015)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Imagino que Arabia Saudí tendrá necesidad de importar rebanacuellos chechenos y libios que ahora están en Siria. Pero me temo que les va a resultar muy difícil salir de allí... Coincide lo de Yemen con la reactivación rusa en Siria.
> 
> Siria se ha convertido en una trampa para las ratas mercenarias... :cook:




Por lo pronto se calcula que hay entre 1500 a 3000 mercenarios colombianos en el ejército de los Emiratos árabes.


Lo que no sabemos es si ya están en la península combatiendo, aunque supongo que si, pues los éxitos de la "coalición árabe" en Adén se deben principalmente a los soldados de ese ejército.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Sep 2015)

Los moradores de las arenas se están comiendo con patatas a las tropas imperiales en Arabia . El Imperio tiene un serio problema . Arabia está al borde del hundimiento si los moradores de las arenas siguen avanzando a este ritmo. 

Delenda est Arabia.


----------



## bladu (26 Sep 2015)

SARC dijo:


> El vídeo es de agosto, pero me parece interesante hacer notar que si los emparrillados metálicos con los que envuelven a esos vehículos blindados es para parar a los proyectiles RPG pues aquellos no sirven para una puta mierda:



Yo no lo tengo tan claro, parece que lanzaron el RPG desde arriba o en la parte trasera, del blindado, y claro al menos en la parte de arriba no hay enrejado. Si te das cuenta, el resto del perimetro del blindado en el enrejado esta intacto.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 21:24 ----------

Arabia SaudÃ­ - EjÃ©rcito YemenÃ­ toma un campamento Militar SaudÃ­ - 25 Septiembre 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Javisklax (26 Sep 2015)

#PT #Saudi Brig. Gen. Ibrahim Al-Hamzi was killed yesterday in Al-Khouba #Jizan http://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/status/647847411289686017/photo/1 

Un general de brigada menos... No tiene pinta de haber metio un tiro en su vida

---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 21:31 ----------

#Saudi vehicles destroyed by #Yemen-i Army in #Jizan http://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/status/647766193349103616/photo/1 
Hace 6 horitas otros tantos vehiculos destrozados, yo flipooo


----------



## Iskra (26 Sep 2015)

Posible derribo de un helicóptero saudí y 13 bajas.
Hutíes de Yemen afirman que derribaron un helicóptero saudí


El ajedrecista llama a un cese al fuego.
Rusia llama a un cese al fuego en el conflicto yemení


----------



## Javisklax (26 Sep 2015)

Y van 9 derribados segun fuentes del twitter


----------



## Divad (26 Sep 2015)

Arabia Saudí cuenta con ejército profesional? Tanto dinero invertido en juguetes y su demostración en combate es una risa. ::

Menos mal que la era robótica no está extendida, sino sí que sería una putada para cualquier mortal. Aunque igual no salen porque pueden ser hackeados ya que estarían controlados por frecuencia y podrían ser usados en su contra :: (como ya hizo Irán bajando un dron de los gUSAnos).

Al paso que van en una semana o dos llegan a la meca.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (26 Sep 2015)

En este caso no es tan fácil como cambiar de dueño.

No se yo quien iba a pujar por los mercenarios in situ, ni darles logística para que dure su rebelión, ni como. Al menos sin que cante demasiado.

Tampoco pueden desertar y darse el piro, su única opción es seguir luchando. Y ya puestos, tomar el poder en el Reino de Alá.


----------



## javi__31 (26 Sep 2015)

Iskra dijo:


> Posible derribo de un helicóptero saudí y 13 bajas.
> Hutíes de Yemen afirman que derribaron un helicóptero saudí
> 
> 
> ...



La noticia no parece muy cierta. O se derribo un apache, o un helicóptero de transporte. Pero 13 ocupantes en un apache, helo de ataque, va a ser que no. 

Enviado desde mi MI 4LTE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (27 Sep 2015)

Es una información recurrente, supuestamente procedente desde el interior de la familia Saud que, últimamente se está haciendo un hueco en los medios digitales y posiblemente, pueda ser el aviso de la implosión de la monarquía wahabita.

Se trata de una carta escrita por un miembro de la familia Real Saudita que está circulando entre del clan real. esta carta, está llamando a controlar al rey ( asunto de senilidad, comentan), donde critica fuertemente las guerras siria y yemení y la reducción del precio del crudo. Es una llamada a una asamblea real de emergencia para revertir de dirección.

Senior Saudi royal urges leadership change for fear of monarchy collapse | Middle East Eye


----------



## Iskra (27 Sep 2015)

javi__31 dijo:


> La noticia no parece muy cierta. O se derribo un apache, o un helicóptero de transporte. Pero 13 ocupantes en un apache, helo de ataque, va a ser que no.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4LTE mediante Tapatalk




El artículo no lo asegura. Sólo cita a un portavoz hutí.
El problema es del periodista que ilustra el artículo con la primera foto que tiene a mano. Yo mismo, ni me había fijado en la foto....y no será porque no sea grande.
De todas maneras, gracias. Siempre hay que estar atento a todos los detalles.


----------



## javi__31 (27 Sep 2015)

No me extraña un nuevo derribo, visto el desastre saudí. Sólo me había extrañado la noticia, que mezcla apache y 13 muertos. 
En todo caso, de ser cierto, una buena noticia.


----------



## Divad (27 Sep 2015)

Para lo que sirven los soldaditos les sale más caro perder el apache


----------



## mazuste (27 Sep 2015)

*
Arabia Saudita reconoce bajas por ataques de Yemen *

Un ataque de misiles por fuerzas yemeníes en Yizan mató a dos oficiales del ejército Saudí este sábado, ha reconocido el Ministerio del interior.

Un coronel del ejército Saudi y un sargento murieron en ataques de las fuerzas yemenitas en la región fronteriza de Jizan

El Ministerio del interior Saudita no divulgó los nombres de los muertos en el ataque, pero acá aparece el coronel Hassan Ghashoum 







También, por la mañana, las fuerzas yemenitas mataron a un general Saudí de la guardia de fronteras 
"El comandante de guardia de frontera Saudí y uno de sus soldados murieron en las operaciones de las fuerzas populares en al-Khoba, de " fuentes yemeníes citada por la televisión árabe al-Masyra.

En agosto otro general del ejército Saudí fue asesinado por las fuerzas de yemenís en un ataque de artillería en la provincia de Yizan.

Mayor General Abdulrahman bin Saad Al Shahrani, comandante de la brigada 18 del ejército Saudí, había estado visitando a las tropas desplegadas "en las primeras líneas a lo largo de la región meridional cuando se encontró bajo fuego enemigo.
http://www.almasdarnews.com/article/saudi-arabia-acknowledges-casualties-in-yemeni-missile-attack/


----------



## ulyses (27 Sep 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Arabia Saudita reconoce bajas por ataques de Yemen *
> 
> Un ataque de misiles por fuerzas yemeníes en Yizan mató a dos oficiales del ejército Saudí este sábado, ha reconocido el Ministerio del interior.
> ...


----------



## Hearts (27 Sep 2015)

*‘Tragedia de La Meca fue secuela de disputa por el poder dentro de familia real saudí’*

domingo, 27 de septiembre de 2015 9:49







*La tragedia suscitada cerca de La Meca es la secuela de una guerra por el poder en el seno de la familia real saudí, revela un funcionario de este país árabe.*

El asesor del ministro saudí de Educación Superior, Abdolá al-Maqrun, citado el sábado por medios locales, reveló que la falta de organización en los ritos del Hach de este año se debe a la “intensificación de la disputa por el poder en el seno de la familia real saudí”.

Teniendo en cuenta las diferencias políticas existentes en el seno de la familia real, lo acaecido en Mina puede haberse tratado de una conspiración organizada con el fin de ocasionar la destitución del actual príncipe heredero y así abonar el terreno para que Mohamad bin Salman se convierta en el sucesor del rey saudí”, dijo el asesor del ministro saudí de Educación Superior, Abdolá al-Maqrun
La estampida ocurrió el pasado jueves coincidido con el día Eid al-Adha (la gran fiesta islámica del Sacrificio), en Mina, situada a las afueras de La Meca, donde perecieron más de dos mil peregrinos.

Lo sucedido el jueves en Mina no es la única tragedia que ha ensombrecido el Hach de este año, pues el 11 de septiembre (2015) la caída de una grúa en la Mezquita Al-Haram, en La Meca, dejó más de cien muertos y centenares de heridos.

Para el funcionario saudí, la aglomeración mortal y otros incidentes en el Hach de este año han sido tramados por el príncipe heredero adjunto saudí, Mohamad bin Salman, en contra del príncipe Mohamad bin Nayef bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, heredero directo al trono del país árabe y el encargado de gestionar el peregrinaje musulmana a La Meca.

“Teniendo en cuenta las diferencias políticas existentes en el seno de la familia real, lo acaecido en Mina puede haberse tratado de una conspiración organizada con el fin de ocasionar la destitución del actual príncipe heredero y así abonar el terreno para que Mohamad bin Salman se convierta en el sucesor del rey saudí”, denunció Al-Maqrun.

Para Al-Maqrun, las ambiciones de poder y la guerra interna en la casa saudí segó la vida de esos peregrinos en la fiesta del Sacrificio.

Las afirmaciones de Al-Maqrun coinciden con un reciente informe que evidenció que fue el paso sorpresivo del convoy del príncipe heredero adjunto saudí por Mina, lo que ocasionó la tragedia más mortífera en el Hach durante las últimas dos décadas.

Las tensiones en el seno de la monarquía árabe han ido aumentando progresivamente tras el fallecimiento del anterior rey saudí y el traspaso del poder a personas próximas al nuevo monarca, Salman bin Abdulziz.

Hace una semana, un miembro de la familia real saudí urgió la realización de una reunión de emergencia para reemplazar al rey saudí, con el fin de salvar el reino árabe de una “debacle del Estado”.

Mohamad bin Salman, aún no cumplido los 30, y ya funge del ministro de Defensa, jefe de la Corte del Rey y presidente de una comisión encargada del desarrollo económico.

Mientras, Mohamad bin Nayef, de 55 años de edad, acumula los cargos de ministro del Interior, presidente de un comité responsable de la seguridad y la política exterior, así como el encargado de administrar los rituales del Hach.


â€˜Tragedia de La Meca fue secuela de disputa por el poder dentro de familia real saudÃ­â€™ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
.
.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (28 Sep 2015)

Los próximos "refugiados" van a ser árabes, como dije hace meses a este paso la casa de Saud va a ver el año nuevo exiliados en Nueva York.


----------



## mazuste (28 Sep 2015)

Hace dos semanas, un pez gordo de Emiratos Árabes Unidos *anunció* que la presa de Marib sería tomada por sus fuerzas ese mismo día:


> *
> Abu Dhabi príncipe heredero Mohamed Bin Zayed "Hoy, vamos a levantar la bandera de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos sobre la presa de Marib, si Dios quiere"
> *



Dos semanas más tarde, sigue sin haber tropas de Emiratos en la presa, aunque, parece que se han acercado algunos mercenarios locales para sacarse una foto :







Sin embargo, los combates en sus alrededores continúan y no hay bandera prometida. 

Los ataques diarios por parte de los yemeníes en Arabia Saudita también son continuos y la resistencia saudita es escasa, aunque, eso sí, son muy resentidos. Hace dos días otro general Arabia fue asesinado en Arabia Saudita, Pues bien, helicópteros Apache *se cebaron* contra el pueblo de Bani Zela en la provincia de Hajjah, a 10 km (6,5 millas) de la frontera con Arabia Saudita, matando, al menos, a 25 civiles, entre ellos mujeres y niños.

Los helicópteros regresaron para un segundo ateque, cuandola gente y los equipos médicos trataban de evacuar a las víctimas; mataron a tres médicos y dos civiles más.

Hoy, *un ataque saudí contra una boda* ha matado a unas 130 personas, la mayoría mujeres y niños, según fuentes locales.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (29 Sep 2015)

La estrategia que está siguiendo Saud de terrorismo matando a civiles con bombardeos y ataques puntuales funcionaría contra un país occidental lleno de cobardes afeminados, pero contra Yemen solo va a servir para dar más ánimo a los houties y para que más tribus se cambien al bando que grita muerte a América y a Israel.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Sep 2015)

Señores , la clave es Yemen . La forma en que se han defendido y reaccionado frente a un enemigo muy superior es la clave de lo que va a suceder de aquí en adelante en la geopolítica mundial . Yemen y los yemenitas se van a hacer muy famosos en el mundo entero en los próximos meses .

Irán ha preparado a unas gentes de por sí guerreras de forma concienzuda . Putin se ha metido en Siria a fondo porque está viendo que la situación se decanta claramente en contra de las armas imperiales y no quiere perder cacho en Oriente Medio. Los yemenitas que se parecen a los moradores de las arenas de " La guerra de las galaxias" van a influir poderosamente en la geopolítica mundial venidera.


----------



## Javisklax (29 Sep 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Señores , la clave es Yemen . La forma en que se han defendido y reaccionado frente a un enemigo muy superior es la clave de lo que va a suceder de aquí en adelante en la geopolítica mundial . Yemen y los yemenitas se van a hacer muy famosos en el mundo entero en los próximos meses .
> 
> Irán ha preparado a unas gentes de por sí guerreras de forma concienzuda . Putin se ha metido en Siria a fondo porque está viendo que la situación se decanta claramente en contra de las armas imperiales y no quiere perder cacho en Oriente Medio. Los yemenitas que se parecen a los moradores de las arenas de " La guerra de las galaxias" van a influir poderosamente en la geopolítica mundial venidera.



De echo en yemen esta la llave de todo, por que si no se aglomeran los caciques petroleros contra ellos?? Si Yemen hace daño a Arabia(mas aun) se va a liar parda geopoliticamente hablando... 
Grandes Yemenies son los jefes de las montañas deserticas


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (29 Sep 2015)

¿La casa de Saud cuántos generales tiene? Parece que matan a más generales que soldados :: Los demás serán mercenarios claro.


----------



## mazuste (29 Sep 2015)

El ex presidente Saleh ha sido visto en Hodeidah tomando un café en un pequeño local, charlando con los yemeníes.







<iframe width="590" height="332" src="http://launch.newsinc.com/?type=VideoPlayer/Single&widgetId=1&trackingGroup=69016&siteSection=dailybeast_hom_non_non_dynamic&videoId=28400618" frameborder="no" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"></iframe>


----------



## ulyses (29 Sep 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Los próximos "refugiados" van a ser árabes, como dije hace meses a este paso la casa de Saud va a ver el año nuevo exiliados en Nueva York.




No, los proximis refugiados van a ser negros, y vendran por millones.

Nigeria esta a punto de implosionar, hay miles de menores sin hogar.


Los SIONISTAS ya estan en ello:

The treachery of the free world - Israel Opinion, Ynetnews


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (29 Sep 2015)

Vaya medio sionista de mierda :vomito::vomito::vomito: a la vez defienden la inmigración masiva solamente a occidente, que llaman nazis a los países del este europeo por no quererla y se presentan como víctimas y salvadores, lo de siempre pero sin ningún disimulo.


----------



## Harman (30 Sep 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ‏@Russ_Warrior 6 minhace 6 minutos

Complete Battlefield Map of #Yemen. 29th Sept. 2015
#Yemenis are resisting very well against #Saudi aggression.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (30 Sep 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Hace dos semanas, un pez gordo de Emiratos Árabes Unidos *anunció* que la presa de Marib sería tomada por sus fuerzas ese mismo día:
> 
> Dos semanas más tarde, sigue sin haber tropas de Emiratos en la presa, aunque, parece que se han acercado algunos mercenarios locales para sacarse una foto :
> 
> ...



Hay dos presas, la moderna y otra que lleva allí desde la reina de Saba. Ya fue bombardeada por los saudíes. Parece un punto bastante estratégico, por el dominio del agua y las alturas, y de las carreteras que aquí se bifurca la que viene de Arabia, la que están utilizando.



------------
Marib province is crucial to coalition victory in Yemen | The National

Why Marib province is crucial to coalition victory in Yemen
Hakim Almasmari 
September 7, 2015 

Sanaa // Yemen’s Marib province, where a Houthi missile attack on an Arabian Gulf coalition military base killed 45 Emirati forces, has become a strategic focal point in the battle to defeat the Iran-backed rebels.


imagen

The province is now a vital staging post for the Saudi-led coalition to drive the Houthis and their allies from the capital Sanaa and restore the internationally recognised government.

Yet the operations in the exposed, flat deserts of Marib are among the most daring for Saudi and Emirati forces since the military campaign began. 

Marib is located between the two Houthi strongholds of Saada, the rebels’ homeland along the northern border, and Sanaa, which they seized a year ago.

The province is one of the few in Yemen with oil and gas production and also is home to power plants supplying large parts of the country.

A gas pipeline flows south from Marib to the Gulf of Aden, while the oil is pumped west to the Red Sea.

But the Houthis were unable to capture the area after they seized Sanaa from President Abdrabu Mansur Hadi.

With 80 per cent of the province’s population Sunni and only one of the five main tribes supportive of the Zaidi Shiite Houthis, tribal fighters managed to repel the attack. As a result, the Houthis control only about 20 per cent of Marib and the oil fields remained under Mr Hadi’s control.

Many of the tribes in Marib, and in neighbouring Al Jawf and Shabwa provinces, are loyal to Saudi Arabia, which has offered financial support over many years.

According to two tribal chiefs there are 8,000 Yemeni forces and tribal fighters based in Marib united against the Houthis. Some are directly loyal to President Hadi, others to Saudi Arabia and a large number to the Islah Party, a religiously conservative political group. 

The entire First Armoured Brigade, considered a military wing of Islah, based in Sanaa, was transferred to Marib a year ago to defend the province. Other sections of Yemen’s military remained loyal to Ali Abdullah Saleh, the former president overthrown by Arab Spring protests who has now sided with the Houthis against Mr Hadi.

After the Saudi-led coalition joined the war in March and drove the Houthis from most of Yemen’s southern provinces in July, focus shifted to Marib, known as the gateway to Sanaa, where the strong support base made it a natural location for an attack in the north.

The city of Marib is just 173km from the capital and the province adjoins the predominantly Sunni provinces of Al Jawf, Al Baitha and Shabwa, where the Houthis’ control is unlikely to hold if attacked. In particular, Al Jawf to the north would provide a route towards the Houthi’s Saada stronghold. 

The coalition began moving supplies to Marib in March, using land routes from Saudi Arabia through Hadramout and Shabwa provinces. Last month, coalition forces started flying more reinforcements to Marib using a small airport in the tiny town of Safer, 60km east of Marib city. Loyalist military sources said further reinforcements including tanks, armoured vehicles, rocket launchers and Apache helicopters arrived last week.

The town serves as a base for the state-run Safer Exploration and Production Operations Company and other foreign companies working in Yemen’s vital energy sector. The main gas pipeline south also runs through the town, which is controlled by the pro-Hadi military commander Abdullah Al Shaddadi.

The nearest Houthi presence was in Baihan in Shabwa province, 50km away.

It was Safer where the Houthi missile crashed into a weapons store on Friday, killing the 45 Emirati troops along with 10 Saudis and five Bahrainis. It was by far the worst loss suffered by the coalition and one of the darkest days in the UAE’s history.

The Houthis claimed they had fired a Russian-made, short-range Tochka ballistic missile at the site. 

The attack came as Houthis continue to lose ground militarily as well as local support. 

Brigadier General Ahmed Al Asiri, the Saudi-led coalition spokesman, admitted the losses were heavy but said the attack would not “deter our war strategy against the Houthis”. 

The cost of restoring President Hadi to power in Yemen has been high but accepting defeat would mean Arabian Gulf nations will have to pay a heavier price in future, said Abdulsalam Mohammed, president of the Abaad Strategic Center, a Yemeni think tank.

“If Iran and its militant proxies win, the region will see more civil wars and chaos,” he said. “Battles must continue until Houthi militants are defeated, regardless of the losses.”


----------



## MartinCodax (1 Oct 2015)

¿Os acordáis de cuando la coalición sacó a los indeseables Houtíes de Adén? Pues mirad que grupete más majo y aprobado por Arabia Saudí está de visita por esa ciudad: 

WATCH: New ISIS Video Executes Man By Mass Beating & Shooting | Heavy.com
https://isdarat.xyz/26443 

Por los momentos ya han subido un video donde ejecutan a una persona. No olvidemos que durante la Batalla de Aden, que fue bastante bestia, aparecieron de la nada milicianos armados hasta los dientes con armamento, como no, enviado por paracaídas por Arabia Saudí. Los milicianos, en teoría, pertenecían al Harak (Grupo pseudomarxista financiado para desestabilizar y que planea recrear a Yemen del Sur como un estado títere sunni aliado con los Petrogolfos, ni de coña como la antigua república socialista). 

Todo apunta a que estos van a convertirse en los "rebeldes sirios" de Yemen. Pasaran de esto





A esto:






Entre Haraks sunnitas del sur, Huties chiitas del norte, señores de la guerra, un caótico Gobierno en Riyad, constantes bombardeos, armas que misteriosamente salen de la nada, podemos esperar que el conflicto se extienda para bastante.

El objetivo se ha cumplido: Desestabilizar la zona tan estrategica para que Yemen nunca pueda controlar el estrecho de Bab el Mandeb.

Como siempre, pagan los inocentes


----------



## ulyses (1 Oct 2015)

la prensa sionista decía ayer que las fuerzas navales que estan bloqueando yemen han atrapado un barco irani cargado de armas para los hutis.

voy a esperar a ver si hay alguna noticia al respecto o es propaganda, porque lo que esta noticia representa (si se confirma)es muy importante.


----------



## cobasy (1 Oct 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de cuando la coalición sacó a los indeseables Houtíes de Adén? Pues mirad que grupete más majo y aprobado por Arabia Saudí está de visita por esa ciudad:
> 
> WATCH: New ISIS Video Executes Man By Mass Beating & Shooting | Heavy.com
> https://isdarat.xyz/26443
> ...



Espero que Putin fusile tambien a los que les montan los videoclips


----------



## Moderado (2 Oct 2015)

Hay alguna noticia sobre el avance yemeni en arabia?
Es que no encuentro una sola noticia


----------



## Javisklax (2 Oct 2015)

Si no hay noticias es bueno, siguen avanzandooo

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 14:51 ----------

U.S.-Backed Saudi Bombing Campaign Blamed For Civilian Deaths In Yemen : Parallels : NPR 
130 civiles muertos en ataques de la coalicion del diablo


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (2 Oct 2015)

No creo que avancen, intentarán tomar las bases saudíes que les queden en la frontera, pero más allá no hay nada interesante.

La lucha está siendo en lo alto de las montañas de la frontera, por las bases y puestos saudíes, imagino que también por las carreteras. Si toman todas, aseguran la frontera: los saudíes tendrían que venir desde el centro del país atravesando el desierto, o desde la franja costera con población chií.

Esta es la baza que les queda en la manga a los houties, avanzar entre aplausos y reclutando gente por la costa y dirigirse a La Meca.

Que como siga todo a esta velocidad en Oriente Medio, no es tan descabellado.


----------



## cobasy (3 Oct 2015)

*Miles de yemenies protestan contra Arabia Saudita* - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (3 Oct 2015)

55 militares saudíes y aliados mueren en ataque en Maarib 

55 militares saudíes y aliados mueren en ataque en Maarib

Más de 55 militares de las fuerzas de invasión saudí y sus aliados han resultado muertos o heridos en ataques del Ejército yemení y de Ansarulá en la provincia de Maarib (centro de Yemen), reveló una fuente militar citada por Al Manar.

Dicha fuente añadió que "8 vehículos militares y 5 tanques fueron destruídos en Maarib por las fuerzas yemenies en las últimas horas".

El míercoles, las fuerzas yemenies destruyeron igualmente un bulldozer, un Hummer y un tanque de tipo Bradley.

También en Yizzan, varios soldados saudíes fueron abatidos este jueves cuando su tanque fue atacado por disparos yemeníes.

Fuentes yemeníes citadas por Al Manar informaron asimismo de que aviones saudíes atacaron por error a sus propios soldados durante enfrentamientos con fuerzas yemeníes en la región de Juba, en Yizzan. 

Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron además una salva de cohetes contra Al Nayim al Zaqib, el puerto de Yizzan.

El Ejército y Ansarulá bombardearon también la base saudí de Kuwa, en la provincia de Nayran, añadió la misma fuente.

Source: Al Manar
02-10-2015


----------



## cobasy (3 Oct 2015)

Ataque de represalia de yemenÃ­es deja un comandante saudÃ­ muerto - HispanTV, Nexo Latino







*Un comandante saudí murió el viernes en la provincia de Asir, suroeste del reino árabe, como consecuencia del estallido de cohetes lanzados por las fuerzas yemeníes.

El comandante de Ejército saudí fue identificado como Naser al-Ahmari, según informó agencia de noticias Khabar.*

Otros soldados saudíes también murieron y un número de vehículos militares fueron destruidos en el ataque de las fuerzas del Ejército de Yemen.
Fuerzas saudíes



Arabia Saudí lanzó su agresión militar contra el Yemen el 26 de marzo - sin un mandato de las Naciones Unidas - en un intento de socavar el movimiento popular Ansarolá de Hutíes y restaurar en el poder al fugitivo expresidente yemení Abd Rabu Mansur Hadi, que es un firme aliado de Riad. 

En base a cifras anunciadas recientemente por la Coalición Civil de Yemen, al menos 6090 yemeníes —entre ellos, 1698 niños y 1038 mujeres—, han perdido la vida como consecuencia de la agresión saudí, y unos 13.552 han resultado heridos.


----------



## 4motion (3 Oct 2015)

cobasy dijo:


> Ataque de represalia de yemenÃ*es deja un comandante saudÃ* muerto - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No veras nada de estos niños muertos en los MEDIOS DE DESINFORMACION MASIVA.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (3 Oct 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> No creo que avancen, intentarán tomar las bases saudíes que les queden en la frontera, pero más allá no hay nada interesante.
> 
> La lucha está siendo en lo alto de las montañas de la frontera, por las bases y puestos saudíes, imagino que también por las carreteras. Si toman todas, aseguran la frontera: los saudíes tendrían que venir desde el centro del país atravesando el desierto, o desde la franja costera con población chií.
> 
> ...



No he entendido lo de que más allá no hay nada, pero luego mencionas La Meca... es justo eso, detrás de los puestos militares de Saud en la frontera está una de las dos ciudades sagradas del Islam y una dictadura enormemente corrupta sin apoyo popular.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (3 Oct 2015)

Arabia Saudí usa bombas de fósforo en zonas residenciales en Yemen







*Aviones de combate saudíes atacaron con bombas de fósforo blanco varias zonas residenciales localizadas en el oeste de la ciudad de Marib, en el noreste de Yemen, informa un funcionario local.*

La fuente, citada por la agencia yemení de noticias Saba, ha informado este sábado que los cazabombarderos saudíes atacaron seis veces las citadas zonas residenciales y un mercado en el área de Serauah, en el suroeste de Marib.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (3 Oct 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> No he entendido lo de que más allá no hay nada, pero luego mencionas La Meca... es justo eso, detrás de los puestos militares de Saud en la frontera está una de las dos ciudades sagradas del Islam y una dictadura enormemente corrupta sin apoyo popular.



Me refiero militarmente: si toman las alturas los saudíes no podrán concentrar tropas cerca de la frontera más que en los valles de la costa con población hostil o en mitad del desierto para luego avanzar al descubierto.

La Meca está a 500kms y tendrían muchos problemas logísticos; y los saud les atacarían con todo por impedir su toma. Incluyendo quizá nukes israelíes.

Los houties no quieren conquistar la península, solo la independencia. La ofensiva por el norte es para contraatacar la ofensiva saudí por el este, Marib.


----------



## Le Truhan (3 Oct 2015)

El vietnam saudi, que alegria y con el petroleo baratito!!


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Oct 2015)

*Por lo que llego entender por la traducción, las fuerzas de Yemen han emboscado fuerzas Saudíes en la provincia de Jizan destrozándolos nuevamente.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/0KXQz_DKH3o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/HQwn4vY7pCk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Saludos.


----------



## 4motion (4 Oct 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Por lo que llego entender por la traducción, las fuerzas de Yemen han emboscado fuerzas Saudíes en la provincia de Jizan destrozándolos nuevamente.*
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/0KXQz_DKH3o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Estan teniendo su particular vietnam las ratas TERRORISTAS SAUDS, QUE SE JODAN.


----------



## mazuste (4 Oct 2015)

Pues, también debieron dar leña a la coalición saudí, en Taiz

La coalición agresiva de Arabia y Estados Unidos sufrieron fuertes bajas el sábado en una feroz batalla contra la los Comités Populares en Taiz cerca de Bab al-Mandeb y y se retiraron de la región.

También se destruyeron cuatro vehículos blindados de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita en Yemen.

Resulta que las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia lanzaron una ofensiva sobre posiciones de Yemen cerca del estratégico paso de Bab al-Mandeb el viernes, pero fueron repelidos después de sufrir fuertes bajas en la contraofensiva de las fuerzas yemeníes.






http://www.almasdarnews.com/article/saudi-forces-defeated-by-the-yemeni-army-before-reaching-bab-al-mandeb/


----------



## mazuste (5 Oct 2015)

Si no fuera tan trágico...

Los saudíes, después de asesinar a los 120 de la boda, acusan a EE.UU. de marcarle mal los objetivos...:

http://buff.ly/1VyimHI


----------



## niraj (5 Oct 2015)

Sobre lo que habían comentado de la captura de un barco iraní con armamento, recuerdo haber leído hace unas semanas que los saudíes hundieron unos pequeños pesqueros indios creyendo que eran traficantes de armas.
Lo que si parece cierto es que llegan algunas armas desde la cercana costa africana


Aquí hay mas información sobre la captura del barco iraní (aunque Irán lo niega, así que a saber)
Este es el enlace:
AnÃ¡lisis Militares: Capturado pesquero iranÃ* con armas supuestamente para los Houthies yemenÃ*s



Capturado pesquero iraní con armas supuestamente para los Houthies yemenís
Yemen

Un barco pesquero supuestamente iraní fue detenido por unidades navales de la coalición encabezada por Arabia Saudí a unas 150 millas al sureste del puerto de Salalah, en Omán...

Weapons believed to be from Iran seized in Arabian Sea

Da la sensación de que en lugar de grandes cargamentos que pueden ser más indiscretos se opta por muchos pequeños con lo que el suministro se mantiene pero logran superar el bloqueo naval de los países árabes sunís ...

Coalition seizes Iran boat loaded with arms for Houthi rebels


----------



## niraj (5 Oct 2015)

CAZASYHELICOPTEROS2: AnsarolÃ¡ anuncia captura de militares estadounidenses y saudÃ­es en Yemen

lunes, 5 de octubre de 2015
*Ansarolá anuncia captura de militares estadounidenses y saudíes en Yemen*


El movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá asegura haber capturado a un destacado exmilitar estadounidense y un grupo de militares de nacionalidad saudí, entre otras personas.

Sin revelar su identidad, el presidente del Consejo Supremo Revolucionario de Yemen, Mohamad Ali al-Houthi, ha explicado este domingo, que el estadounidense detenido había entrado al país desde la provincia de Hadhramaut (sureste).

El funcionario yemení ha acusado a Washington de injerir en los asuntos internos de Yemen, enviar cazas e incitar el conflicto en este país árabe; factores que a su juicio, obstaculizan el proceso de alcanzar una solución política a nivel nacional.

El sábado, Al-Houthi advirtió a la Casa Blanca que encarará en Yemen una situación similar a la que experimentó en Afganistán, si no cesa sus ofensivas en el país árabe.

ask/ktg/rba

http://prensaislamica.com


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Oct 2015)

*Las fuerzas rebeldes Houthis y del ejército de Yemen continúan infringiendo graves pérdidas a las fuerzas invasoras Sauditas y de la coalición.* 

_- Ataque yemení contra un emplazamiento militar, cerca de la ciudad de Rabuah en Arabia Saudita. Numerosos vehículos destruidos._ 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/xIUs0tLWLDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

_- Los comités populares atacan y destruyen a diario blindados saudíes en la provincia de Jizán._ 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/QxzjkVO6QWQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

_- En Ma'rib, Yemen, las fuerzas mercenarias y saudíes sufren en su avance y retroceden al ataque de los rebeldes y el ejército yemení._ 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/CrOw1hSWlgk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Saludos.


----------



## mazuste (6 Oct 2015)

* Retirada masiva de las fuerzas Sauditas en Marib ?*

Fuentes militares revelan que las severas derrotas fuerzan la retirada de las fuerzas Saudi en la provincia de Marib.







... las tropas de Arabia, Emiratos y bahreiníes se retiraron de la región después de que fueron gravemente derrotados. Ansarullah respaldados por el ejército yemení han obligado a las tropas Pro Sauditas a retirarse.

Al-Salami también dijo que las fuerzas yemenitas rechazaron un ataque de las milicias pro-Hadi en la región de al-Balaq y mataron a decenas de ellos en fuertes enfrentamientos.

El domingo, fuentes militares anunciaron que más de 30 terroristas de al-Qaida y las milicias pro-Hadi murieron en feroces enfrentamientos con las fuerzas populares yemenís en la provincia de Marib.

Las fuerzas populares yemenís mataron a por lo menos 32 terroristas y leales a Mansour Hadi en la provincia de Marib.

Mientras tanto, el ejército yemení y comités populares frustraron otro intento de los terroristas a penetrar en la provincia de Marib.
Fuentes militares revelan la retirada masiva de las fuerzas pro-Saudita en Marib


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (6 Oct 2015)

Pues si se retiran de Marib la guerra la ganan los houties que no solo liberan su territorio sino que conquistan una franja de Arabia.

Con las tropas liberadas pueden intentar volver a tomar Aden. A ver que decide Irán que hagan, depende de como vaya en Siria.


----------



## murray (7 Oct 2015)

Este enlace lo pusieron ayer en el hilo de Siria:

Yemen: atacaron con cohetes el hotel donde se aloja el jefe de gobierno en Adén | Yemen, Arabia Saudita, Terrorismo - América



> Yemen: atacaron con cohetes el hotel donde se aloja el jefe de gobierno en Adén
> 
> 
> Crédito: @BassamTaiz
> ...


----------



## biriato (7 Oct 2015)

Se demuestra que Irán en cuanto se le levanten las sanciones y pueda comprar material ruso moderno volverá a ser la gran potencia de la zona frente a las monarquías del golfo, que demuestran una vez más su gran incapacidad militar.


----------



## mazuste (7 Oct 2015)

Incluso el jefe y de alqaeda ( AQAP ) en Mukalla, Hadhramaut denuncia que las bombas del "Estado Islámico" en la mezquita en Sanaa "Matan a más sunitas que huzíes".
https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/651681285874786304


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Oct 2015)

Wed Oct 07, 2015 7:15
Farsnews

Yemeni Revolution Leaders Vow to Retake Aden Soon 

TEHRAN (FNA)- Senior Yemeni revolution leaders underlined their determination to regain control of Aden province from the al-Qaeda and pro-Hadi forces.


"Despite the fact that we have withdrawn from Aden, we are still present there and all terrorist, Saudi coalition and pro-Hadi forces are within the range of our weapons," Nayef Qayes, the deputy head of Yemen's revolution council, told FNA on Wednesday.

He underscored that the Yemeni revolutionary and popular forces will return to Aden soon to regain their territories from the foreign occupiers and enemies.

Also representative of Ansarullah resistance group in Yemen peace talks, Abdolrahman Mokhtar, announced that the revolutionary forces have held captive several Saudi and foreign nationals who were fighting against the Yemeni people.

Their remarks came after 18 UAE guards were killed in rocket-propelled grenade attacks on a hotel in the port city of Aden.

Some 20 military troops lost their lives in the attacks mostly soldiers from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) guarding Qasr Hotel, where Yemen's former Prime Minister Khaled Bahah resided.

An unspecified number of individuals were also wounded in the attacks.

Saudi Arabia has been striking Yemen for 196 days now to restore power to Hadi, a close ally of Riyadh. The Saudi-led aggression has so far killed at least 6,453 Yemenis, including hundreds of women and children.

Hadi stepped down in January and refused to reconsider the decision despite calls by Ansarullah revolutionaries of the Houthi movement.

Despite Riyadh’s claims that it is bombing the positions of the Ansarullah fighters, Saudi warplanes are flattening residential areas and civilian infrastructures.


Farsnews

Wed Oct 07, 2015 6:27
Senior Yemeni Leader Asks for Iran's Stronger Support

TEHRAN (FNA)- A senior Yemeni revolutionary leader appreciated Iran for its support for his nation's resistance against the Saudi-led aggression, and requested Tehran's further support.


"We are a member of the axis of resistance and appreciate the Islamic Republic of Iran's support for the revolution in Yemen, but we expect the supports to increase given the volume of attacks," the head of a delegation of Yemen's high council of revolution said in a meeting with Iranian Supreme Leader's top adviser for international affairs Ali Akbar Velayati in Tehran on Wednesday.

Warning that the humanitarian situation in Yemen is catastrophic, he said that in addition to the massacre of 13,000 civilians and injury of 20,000 people, the Saudi-led strikes have destroyed the country's infrastructures, including the hospitals, schools, bridges and historical monuments.

The Yemeni leader, meantime, underlined his country's continued resistance against the enemies, and said that the revolutionary forces have posed no threat to the Persian Gulf littoral states and the international shipping lines and they only seek peace and campaign against the terrorist groups.

Saudi Arabia has been striking Yemen for 196 days now to restore power to Hadi, a close ally of Riyadh. The Saudi-led aggression has so far killed thousands of Yemenis, including women and children.

Hadi stepped down in January and refused to reconsider the decision despite calls by Ansarullah revolutionaries of the Houthi movement.

Despite Riyadh’s claims that it is bombing the positions of the Ansarullah fighters, Saudi warplanes are flattening residential areas and civilian infrastructures.


----------



## Javisklax (7 Oct 2015)

https://youtu.be/w4xDTptijlQ

Yemenies en la provincia de Jizan... En un pueblo parece ser, siguen cogiendo cacho de arabia y destruyendo todo material a su paso, son muy grandes!!!


----------



## Nico (7 Oct 2015)

No se puede creer que unos tíos en chanclas y turbante se cepillen todo ese material. ¿ Es que los saudies no pelean ?, ¿ dejan las cosas abandonadas y huyen ?

Es increíble.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Oct 2015)

En chanclas y turbante, pero tan drogados como los del ISIS. Aunque es de suponer que el qat será como la marihuana, no como los farloperos mercenarios.
Estos luminarias decían en 2011 que evitaría la revolución:
Yemen Reality Check: Will Qat Prevent The Revolution? | Neon Tommy






...................

Penniless, starving and at the mercy of marauding armed gangs: Appalling fate of Yemen and Somalia's khat addicts revealed
Khat is a narcotic leaf that induces mild euphoria popular in Somalia, Yemen and Ethiopia among others
Drug was reclassified as Class C in the UK and banned in a ruling that came into effect last June
There are an estimated 20 million khat addicts across the Horn of Africa and the Arabian Peninsula
Mental illnesses, mouth and heart disease and gang violence are all problems linked to khat use


Read more: The appalling fate of Yemen and Somalia's khat addicts revealed | Daily Mail Online


----------



## A.B.C. (7 Oct 2015)

*
"Curiosamente", todo lo que ocurre en Yemen, es cuidadosamente ocultado en las noticias occidentales. No tienen "buenas noticias" que dar, y parece que las habitualmente falsas que dan, no "cuelan". Los huties chiis de Yemen, realizan una labor geopolitica, mucho más importante, de lo que nos permiten suponer. Supongo que Israel está bien preocupado... No hay enemigo pequeño.
*


----------



## argenlino (9 Oct 2015)

Tanto silencio en las noticias desde Yemen ,es buena noticia para los que apoyamos la causa de los Houties y el pueblo de Yemen...
Si los grandes multimedios y agencias de noticias no informan, no es porque no tengan noticias, sino porque son malas noticias para ellos...
Flor de paliza le deben estar dando el pueblo yemeni a los sebosos- panzones- pedofilos- cabezas de trapo...


----------



## Kelbek (9 Oct 2015)

Nico dijo:


> No se puede creer que unos tíos en chanclas y turbante se cepillen todo ese material. ¿ Es que los saudies no pelean ?, ¿ dejan las cosas abandonadas y huyen ?
> 
> Es increíble.



Son gente acomodada, acostumbrada a tener aire acondicionado y sin motivación para luchar. 

En el fondo me dan lastima porque no son mas que peones de los Al saud.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (10 Oct 2015)

Fri Oct 09, 2015 6:49
Farsnews

Saudi Arabia Conducts over 60 Airstrikes on Areas Close to Bab Al-Mandab Strait

TEHRAN (FNA)- Saudi bombers hit the regions close to the Bab al-Mandab Strait more than 60 times over the past 12 hours after the kingdom's army sustained heavy defeats and casualties in its week-long attacks on the army and popular forces' positions in the coastal region.


"The Saudi warplanes hit al-Mokha and Zabab towns and the coastline in different areas next to Bab al-Mandab over the past hours," an informed Yemeni military official told FNA.

Bab al-Mandab Strait, which is located in the Red Sea and adjacent to Yemen's Ta'iz province, is of highly strategic importance.

The Saudi-led forces have been trying hard to seize the regions near Bab al-Mandab Strait over the past week, but to no avail due to the resistance of the Yemeni forces.

Saudi Arabia has been striking Yemen for 198 days now to restore power to Hadi, a close ally of Riyadh. The Saudi-led aggression has so far killed at least 6,566 Yemenis, including hundreds of women and children.

Hadi stepped down in January and refused to reconsider the decision despite calls by Ansarullah revolutionaries of the Houthi movement.

Despite Riyadh’s claims that it is bombing the positions of the Ansarullah fighters, Saudi warplanes are flattening residential areas and civilian infrastructures.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (11 Oct 2015)

Attention Required! | CloudFlare
Anti-Houthi operations to continue

JEDDAH: Anti-Houthi’s operations in Yemen will continue for the time being given that the Arab coalition has not received any formal Houthi promises on a cease-fire agreement.
Brig. Gen. Ahmed Al-Assiri, spokesman for the coalition, has said that the coalition forces would continue their campaign against Iran-backed rebels and forces loyal to ousted President Ali Abdullah Saleh in order to achieve the objectives of restoring legitimacy and stability in Yemen through UN Resolution 2216.
The resolution, passed in April, imposes sanctions against the Houthi leader along with Saleh. It also calls for Houthi militias to “immediately and unconditionally end violence and refrain from further unilateral actions.”
As of Friday, Al-Assiri said, the coalition forces and the internationally recognized government of Yemeni President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi were not offered any formal cease-fire pledges from Houthi militias.
“If that were to happen, it would be formally announced by the Yemeni government and the United Nations,” Al-Assiri told Al Arabiya.
Meanwhile, Saudi land forces blocked Houthi infiltration attempts along the Yemen border near Khouba, sources said. 
Coalition forces responded forcefully to Houthi attacks, killing tens of armed attackers while forcing others to flee toward Al-Malaheet.
In Aden, armed fighters assassinated Abbas Al-Aqrani, a judge, and Col. Jamal Al-Saqaf, a military leader. Saleh’s militias were behind the killings, said Deputy Minister of Interior Ali Lakshaa. He added that the attacks took place in a coordinated manner, using one vehicle and a Kalashnikov.

-----------------

Las operaciones continuarán, a menos que se rindan:

Attention Required! | CloudFlare
Editorial: Houthis should first prove their sincerity

The dove of peace is a fragile creature that lands nervously amid the still-smoking ruins of conflict. Houthi rebels and former President Ali Abdullah Saleh have reaffirmed in writing that they have accepted the UN’s seven-point peace plan. This was embodied in Security Council Resolution 2216. It demands that the Houthis withdraw from all areas seized during the rebellion, not least the capital Sanaa. It also insists that all arms seized from military and security institutions be handed back. The rebels must also accept the legitimacy of the government and abide by all previous UN resolutions. 
Yemen’s government has rightly dismissed the Houthi gesture as a “manoeuvre” demanding that the Iran-backed group hand back territory it has seized since last year.
“The government’s position is unchanged. There must be an announcement of willingness to implement all articles of the (UN) resolution without any changes,” President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi’s Press Secretary Mokhtar Alrahbi said.
It may be imagined that the Houthi compliance with the demands of the international community is not quite what it seems to be. It should be noted that the day before they announced they were accepting the UN terms, the rebels were still launching assaults, one of which killed a large number of government soldiers.
There has to be the suspicion that guided by their Iranian paymasters, the Houthis may be playing for time. 
And this was reinforced by the statement coming from the Yemen government, “We consider this (Houthi acceptance) a manoeuvre, especially after the painful strikes they received,” said Alrahbi, referring to the advances by the coalition east of the Yemeni capital Sanaa and the capture of the Bab Al-Mandab strait in southwestern Yemen.
Houthis and their Saleh supporters have a track record of reneging on their commitments. They have mounted several attacks in the past even when there was a pause to allow humanitarian efforts to help the desperate Yemenis.
The UN Resolution is very important as it was supported by everyone of the 15 members of the Security Council with the exception of Russia. But it would only work if Houthis, Saleh and their backers seriously and honestly try to implement the resolution by handing back the territory they have seized since last year. 
Hadi had earlier made it clear that his administration was ready “for a peaceful solution and to resume political consultations.” But he said this willingness “hinged only on the side which carried out the coup (Houthis-Saleh) to commit to implement” the UN Security Council resolution.
If the Iranian-backed Houthis are serious in any cease-fire they should act rather than make statements. 
Houthis’ offer, however, shows a vindication of the resolute response taken by the Kingdom. The Saudi-led Operation Decisive Storm quickly demonstrated the hopelessness of the Houthi rebellion. Many believe that it was only the insistence of their Iranian paymasters and arms providers that kept the Houthis from quickly accepting the pointlessness of fighting on. The relationship between Tehran and their Houthi clients will now be crucial.
Iran has no interest in a peace deal. Therefore it may be imagined that the Houthi acceptance of Resolution 2216 has been greeted with despair in Tehran. 
Government forces and their Saudi-led allies are advancing steadily toward Sanaa and this could be one of the reasons that compelled Houthis to accept UN terms. Once Saudi Arabia and its allies launched the operation, the Houthi rebellion was doomed. 
The great sadness is that so many lives have since been lost while the rebels struggled to come to terms with that harsh reality. They may yet still be kidding themselves that with renewed Iranian help, they can still fight their way out of the corner into which they have been driven. 
It is time for them to hand back all the territory immediately to implement the UN plan before peace could be established.

........................

Van daos los saud cuando empiece la desbandada expatriada:

Only 15% engineers are Saudi
Attention Required! | CloudFlare

RIYADH: The chairman of the Board of Directors of the Saudi Council of Engineers, Jamil Al-Bagawi, said that the number of expat engineers in the Kingdom stands at 200,000 against 35,000 Saudi engineers registered with the council, accounting for just 14.8 percent of the total. 
Al-Bagawi said that such a figure poses many challenges for the industry as a whole and for the council in particular. Yet it presents an opportunity to increase the number of Saudi engineers.
"The Saudi Council of Engineers seeks to encourage Saudi students to choose the required engineering specialties to replace expats employed in many engineering jobs", said Al-Bagawi.
He said that one of the important factors relating to increasing the number of Saudi engineers is the existence of distinguished cadre, and a competitive salary ladder linked with training and development plans. 
"The proportion of Saudi engineers is low in comparison with non-Saudis in the Kingdom, and the reason is probably that the salaries are not attractive enough. For students who want to study engineering, the government sector is not encouraging, unlike the private sector where there is brighter career prospects and excellent salaries. That's why Saudi engineers are more inclined to join major corporations such as Aramco and SABIC", he added. 
On the issue of improving the engineering cadre in the Kingdom, he said: "The Council has demanded the improvement of the system. This will encourage and attract Saudi students to join the industry as the system will be linked with a training, development and promotion program according to accurate assessment calibrators."
He said that there are currently 5,700 engineering jobs vacant in the government sector, according to the figures of the Civil Service. "This has contributed to the appointing of consultative engineers to do other engineering jobs with higher salaries amounting to almost double the amount of the salaries received by regular engineers," he explained, adding that the promotions will be included in a new plan involving tests to assess and evaluate the competence of the engineer during future stages. 
"The evaluation tests will be completed with the cooperation of the Council and with the National Center for Assessment (Qiyas)", he said.
He noted that the Council seeks to develop Saudi engineers as experts and innovators so that they help in turning the development wheel of the country and boosting the industrial and economic standing of the Kingdom, without having to recruit large numbers of engineers from abroad.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (11 Oct 2015)

http://www.qna.org.qa/en-us/News/15...aft-Strike-Houthi-Positions-In-Sanaa-and-Taiz

Coalition Aircraft Strike Houthi Positions In Sana'a and Taiz
Sunday October 11, 2015 

Sana'a, October 11 (QNA) - War planes of the Arab coalition today waged intensive air raids on positions and camps of Houthi militants and forces loyal to deposed Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh in the capital Sana'a. 
Yemeni military sources said coalition war planes launched about 10 raids on positions and camps under the control of Houthi militants and forces of deposed president Saleh in Jabal Al-Nahdayn which overlooks the presidential palace and also ammunition depots of Houthi militants in southern Sana'a. 
The sources added that strong explosions were heard in the capital and dense columns of smoke were seen rising from Houthi positions. 
Coalition forces also waged raids on Houthi positions in Taiz governorate in southern Yemen. 
Local sources in the governorate said the raids targeted Houthi militants and Saleh positions in the circumference of the presidential palace and Al Askari area in eastern Taiz and other positions in the coastal city of Mocha, adding that a number of Houthi militants were killed and injured and their military equipment destroyed in the raids.(QNA)


----------



## Harman (11 Oct 2015)

PressTV-Yemen forces destroy 2nd Saudi warship






_La foto de archivo muestra un buque de guerra perteneciente a la Royal Navy Arabia._


Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen segundo buque de guerra de Arabia

_El ejército de Yemen, respaldados por comités populares aliados leales al movimiento Houthi Ansarullah, ha destruido un segundo buque de guerra de Arabia en un ataque con misiles en el sureste del empobrecido país árabe._


(Trad. Google)
11/10/2015

El buque de guerra de Arabia fue atacada y destruida el sábado en la costa suroeste de Yemen, en el Bab-el-Mandeb, que conecta el Mar Rojo hasta el Golfo de Adén.

El Bab el-Mandeb Estrecho se considera de importancia estratégica, ya que separa la Península Arábiga y el Cuerno de África.

El 7 de octubre, las fuerzas yemeníes lograron destruir otro buque saudí en la zona con los informes que dicen que el barco hundido había disparado en varias ocasiones cohetes contra zonas residenciales en la provincia suroccidental de Ta'izz.

También el sábado, decenas de soldados saudíes murieron y varios vehículos militares saudíes fueron destruidas en los ataques de represalia por las fuerzas yemeníes en la provincia de Marib. 


*Bombardeo continúa*
El domingo, aviones de guerra saudíes bombardearon la principal cárcel de la provincia central de Bayda, matando a 20 e hiriendo a 30 personas. También se dijo que un número de presos lograron escapar tras el ataque aéreo.







Aviones de guerra saudíes también bombardearon la zona residencial de Palacio Presidencial de Yemen en la capital, Saná. Al menos ocho misiles según informes aterrizaron en el palacio. El área de al-Nahdein también fue bombardeada por aviones de guerra saudíes.

Los informes agregan que al menos cinco personas murieron en ataques aéreos similares en la provincia de Hudaydah. Aviones militares Arabia dirigido el aeropuerto y un campo de la defensa aérea en la provincia.

Al menos dos personas murieron en un ataque aéreo de Arabia en el distrito de Haydan en la noroccidental provincia de Saada.

También se informó de que aviones de guerra saudíes atacaron Ta'izz, matando a tres personas, entre ellas dos niños y una mujer.

Yemen ha sido el blanco de ataques aéreos saudíes ya la agresión el 26 de marzo de Riad, que no ha recibido un mandato de las Naciones Unidas, tiene como objetivo debilitar el movimiento Ansarullah y restaurar la potencia al aliado saudí y prófugo ex presidente yemení, Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi.

Sobre 6.400 personas, entre ellas unos 500 niños, según los informes, han perdido la vida en los ataques.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Oct 2015)

argenlino dijo:


> Tanto silencio en las noticias desde Yemen ,es buena noticia para los que apoyamos la causa de los Houties y el pueblo de Yemen...
> Si los grandes multimedios y agencias de noticias no informan, no es porque no tengan noticias, sino porque son malas noticias para ellos...
> Flor de paliza le deben estar dando el pueblo yemeni a los sebosos- panzones- pedofilos- cabezas de trapo...



Pues.....
..........



> El líder de Ansarulá en Yemen, Sayyed Abdul Malik al Huthi, ha denunciado que la opresión y la tiranía ejercidos por EEUU y el régimen saudí no cesan de aumentar.
> 
> Doscientos días después de la agresión saudo-estadounidense contra Yemen, Sayyed Huthi explicó, en un discurso retransmitido el martes por la cadena de televisión Al Manar, que la realidad de los takfiris y del régimen saudí no difiere de la de los sionistas. “Ellos son las dos caras de un mismo cuerpo”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Javisklax (14 Oct 2015)

Que razon tiene en esw último parrafo... Si se rinden seran un pais esclavo como España


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (14 Oct 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> Si se rinden seran un pais esclavo como España



Si se rinden los houties serán una sociedad agraria medieval como llevan siendo mil años hasta el fin de los tiempos, sin industria ni comercio. Y menos mal que están en la zona con lluvias de la península. Los otros yemeníes, los de la costa del Indico, serán Somalia.

Si no se rinden, pueden conseguir ventajas en Aden y en suministros al tráfico marítimo hacia Suez y alguna provincia más hacia el norte en la costa del mar Rojo.

En todo caso, lo llevan muy mal, no tienen futuro. Repito partes de un post de hace muchas páginas, el artículo tiene dos años:

En el blog hay muchos más datos, y gráficos:

The Oil Crash: Yemen en el punto de mira

-1- En primer lugar, sólo un 1% de la superficie total del país es irrigable. Con esta geografía física, Yemen tiene que importar actualmente el 95% de sus cereales y el 82% de todos los alimentos consumidos en el país. Y lo que aún es peor: son datos abiertamente reconocidos por el Gobierno yemení. O sea, se trata de un problema alimentario.

Y cómo se ha llegado a esta situación? Veamos la gráfica de la evolución demográfica, que es verdaderamente reveladora

Aunque la gráfica llega sólo a 2008, la cifra actual ronda los 24 millones de habitantes. Tenemos, por tanto, un país que en 1980 contaba con menos de 10 millones de habitantes y que hoy, treinta y pico años después, duplica ampliamente esa cifra, sin que sus desiertos se hayan reducido y sin que su territorio ni su riqueza haya aumentado. La demanda interna ha permitido a la economía crecer a buen ritmo durante unas décadas, pero llegado el momento del colapso financiero general, la base del país se ha demostrado demasiado endeble para soportar una población semejante. Pues sí, otra vez el problema del Lebensraum, pero de momento encapsulado en una sola nación, sin traspasar fronteras.


-2- El 90% del total de exportaciones del país procede del petróleo. De esta misma fuente petrolífera procede el 74% de todos los impuestos recaudados por el gobierno, ya sea en forma de cánones a las explotaciones petrolíferas o impuestos sobre el refino o el consumo. 

La producción de los pozos yemeníes declina rápidamente por razones naturales y por falta de inversión en abrir nuevos yacimientos, mucho más caros, y con crudo de inferior calidad. Al mismo tiempo, la economía yemení, consume cada vez más petróleo, dejando menos barriles para la exportación.
Lo que se puede exportar, obviamente, es la diferencia entre la producción y el consumo interno. Y viendo la gráfica nos hacemos claramente una idea de lo que está pasando con las finanzas del país: no pueden seguir comprando alimentos, que se encarecen, y el Gobierno está prácticamente en bancarrota, por la incapacidad de recaudar impuestos.


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Oct 2015)

*Informaciones desde Yemen:* 

*Las fuerzas de Yemen toman el control de un pueblo de Arabia Saudita 

TEHERAN (FNA) - Las fuerzas yemeníes han capturado un pueblo de la provincia de Jizan en Arabia.*

Los informes dijeron que las fuerzas yemeníes capturaron un pueblo al sudoeste de la provincia el martes.

El hecho se produjo cuando las fuerzas yemeníes continúan sus ataques contra objetivos del reino en represalia por la agresión de Arabia Saudita.

El martes, aviones de combate saudíes bombardearon varias áreas a través de Yemen, matando al menos a 6 civiles.

Aviones de guerra saudíes mataron a dos personas en la provincia yemení de Saada.

Mientras tanto, los ataques aéreos saudíes golpean el distrito Khawkhah en la provincia de Hudaydah de Yemen y mataron a cuatro mujeres e hirieron a otras 10 personas.

*Fuerzas yemenís avanzan en la provincia de Marib

TEHERAN (FNA) - fuentes militares informaron el martes que las fuerzas yemeníes han realizado importantes avances en la provincia de Marib en las partes orientales de Yemen en medio de los ataques intensos por parte de Arabia Saudita.*

El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares tomaron el control de varias aldeas estratégicas en la provincia de Marib.

"Las fuerzas populares y tribales yemeníes lanzaron un ataque sorpresa contra las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia en Marib, matando a decenas de ellos e hiriendo a decenas más," según dijo a FNA el martes el Comandante de Ansarullah Ebrahim Abdel Salam al-Bakhiti.

El lunes, el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares repelieron un ataque de las fuerzas saudíes y las milicias pro-Hadi en la provincia de Marib en las partes orientales de Yemen a pesar de los ataques aéreos en curso sobre sus posiciones por las fuerzas de la coalición.

"Fuertes enfrentamientos estallaron entre las fuerzas yemeníes y los militantes pro-saudí en la provincia de Marib," sugún el comandante del Ejército yemení, Khaled al-Nouri dijo a FNA, y agregó que "las tropas yemeníes empujaron las fuerzas saudíes hacia atrás y mataron a decenas de ellos, mientras que los aviones saudíes atacaron las posiciones yemeníes más de 100 veces ".

El comandante del Ejército reiteró que las fuerzas yemeníes han hecho retroceder al ejército de Arabia, las milicias pro-Hadi y los terroristas de Al-Qaeda de varias partes de la provincia de Marib.

Una fuente militar dijo que el 8 de octubre que las fuerzas yemeníes han infligido grandes pérdidas en el contingente militar saudí en el distrito de Sirwah en Marib, que se encuentra a unos 120 kilómetros (75 millas) al este de la capital, Saná.

La fuente agregó que las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia perdieron muchos hombres cuando soldados del ejército yemení y sus aliados atacaron cerca del campamento militar de Kofel.

La fuente también dijo a la agencia de noticias yemení Saba que aviones de guerra saudíes han llevado a cabo una serie de misiones sobre el barrio de Kofel, mercado de Sirwah así como en Jebel Hilan, y supuestamente han caído una serie de bombas de fósforo a través de Sirwah.

La fuente dijo que los comités populares y el ejército yemení están haciendo más progresos en la lucha contra las fuerzas saudíes, alabando a miembros de la tribu de Ma'rib por su apoyo a las fuerzas yemeníes.

El 5 de octubre, fuentes militares revelaron que la retirada de la milicia pro-Hadi y fuerzas saudíes en la provincia de Marib fue con muchas bajas y una grave derrota. 

"Las tropas saudíes comenzaron su retirada de Ma'rib el domingo por la mañana después de sufrir una dura derrota," según el comandante de las fuerzas populares Qeis al-Salami.

Señaló que las tropas de Arabia, Emiratos y de Bahrein se retiraron de la región de al-Safer rica en petróleo, después de haber sido gravemente derrotados.

"Los combatientes de Ansarullah respaldados por el ejército yemení obligaron a las tropas pro-saudíes a retirarse siendo atacados con diferentes tipos de armas pesadas y semipesadas", añadió.

Al-Salami también dijo que las fuerzas yemeníes repelieron un ataque de las milicias pro-Hadi en la región de al-Balaq y mataron a decenas de ellos en fuertes enfrentamientos.

Farsnews

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Los comités populares yemenís siguen infligiendo graves pérdidas en blindados a las fuerzas de Arabia Saudita así como tomando puestos militares en la provincia de Jizan"* 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/xMMsmkwHM5Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## biriato (15 Oct 2015)

Se reporta un nuevo lanzamiento de un Scud en el sur de Sanna. Confirmado por la TV Houthi.


----------



## mazuste (15 Oct 2015)

biriato dijo:


> Se reporta un nuevo lanzamiento de un Scud en el sur de Sanna. Confirmado por la TV Houthi.



Soldados del ejército yemení apoyados por comités populares han disparado un misil balístico de Scud en una base militar Saudí 

El jueves por la mañana dispararon el misil desde un área cercana de la capital, Sana ' a, hacía la base de Khaled bin Abdulaziz al sudoeste de la ciudad de Khamis Mushait, situada 884 kilómetros (549 millas) al suroeste de la capital

No hay informes inmediatos sobre si el misil alcanzó su objetivo o había causado alguna baja.

El desarrollo vino unas horas después de que soldados yemeníes destruyeran un vehículo blindado Saudí en el distrito de al-Khobe de frontera al sudoeste del Reino. Un número no especificado de soldados sauditas habrían muerto como resultado de ello.
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2015/10/15/433508/Yemen-Scud-missile-Saudi-base--Khamis-Mushait


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Oct 2015)

"El Ejército yemení ha lanzado un misil balístico Scud contra una base militar saudí en la provincia de Asir, situada en el suroeste del territorio de Arabia Saudí.

"El Ejército y las fuerzas populares han lanzado hoy un misil balístico Scud en respuesta a la continua agresión saudí y sus crímenes de guerra contra el pueblo yemení”, ha informado este jueves una fuente militar yemení.

Las fuerzas yemeníes no han dado detalles sobre el impacto del misil balístico en la región donde se encuentran varias bases saudíes, como la aérea denominada "Rey Jaled", la base más grande en el sur de este país árabe que acoge a al menos 60 aeronaves militares, entre ellas varios F-15 Strike Eagle, diseñados y producidos en Estados Unidos.

La televisión yemení Al-Masirah ha confirmado que el misil de los yemeníes ha alcanzado su objetivo. Hasta el momento las autoridades saudíes no han comentado este suceso.

Entre tanto, algunos ciudadanos yemeníes que residen en Saná, la capital de Yemen, han asegurado haber escuchado un fuerte ruido supuestamente el paso del misil cerca de las 06:00 hora local que los ha sacado de la cama.

El Ejército de Yemen y el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá tienen a su disposición un arsenal que incluye unos 300 Scud, con un poder de distancia de 300 kilómetros y además pueden transportar 1000 kilogramos de explosivos. No es la primera vez que las fuerzas yemeníes usan este tipo de misiles en ataques de represalia contra Arabia Saudí."

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tvhMJ8m97do" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (15 Oct 2015)

No creo que estén preparando un desembarco en Yemen, pero podría ser:

http://www.qna.org.qa/en-us/News/15...rces-to-Conduct-Parachute-Training-in-Sealine

Doha, October 15 (QNA) - Qatar Armed Forces General Command has announced that it will conduct parachute training in Sealine area during the period from 22 November to 17 December from 06:00 am to 01:00 pm on daily bases according to Doha Local Time. 
The Qatari Armed Forces General Command warns those who frequent the area to take precautions for their own safety. (QNA) 

Por otra parte, su ministro de defensa se reúne con el gabacho. Y el chino con el indonesio. Y el jordano con el holandés. Y Merkel viaja a Turquía.
Y el irakí con el somalí ;-)


----------



## mirkoxx (16 Oct 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes derriban un Avión de Combate Saudí en Sada*







*TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército y las fuerzas populares de Yemen derribaron un avión de combate de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita en la provincia de Saada el jueves.*

Las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon cohetes contra los aviones de guerra en la zona del distrito Ghamr en Sadá.

Informes identificaron el avión de combate derribado como un F-16 de Arabia Saudita.

El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares hasta ahora han derribado varios aviones no tripulados y aviones de guerra de la coalición liderada por Arabia.

Farsnews


----------



## mazuste (16 Oct 2015)

*Parece ser que hoy se va a una batalla en A-Jouf.*

http://fb.me/44g7lUzi6


----------



## Mochuelo (16 Oct 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Fuerzas yemeníes derriban un Avión de Combate Saudí en Sada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ienso: uhm Arabia Saudi creo recordar que no posee F-16, debe ser de algun otro mienbro de la coalición como el marroqui que derribaraon


----------



## mirkoxx (16 Oct 2015)

Al parecer fue un error de traducción, la noticia era "un f-16 derribado de las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudí" no identificando el país de su procedencia. 

_"La aeronave invasora ha sido alcanzada por un misil teledirigido lanzado por los combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá en la zona fronteriza de Gamr, en Saada, indica Saba, que cita a una fuente militar de esa provincia.

Las fuerzas de los comités populares yemeníes siguen buscando a la tripulación en el área, agrega la fuente."_ 

(posible foto de la aeronave)






EjÃ©rcito yemenÃ* derriba un F-16 de fuerzas lideradas por Arabia SaudÃ* - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

*Pentágono aprueba venta de nueve helicópteros Black Hawk a Riad

El Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. aprobó la venta de nueve helicópteros UH-60M Black Hawk a Arabia Saudí por un valor de 495 millones de dólares.*

Washington venderá este lote de aeronaves a Riad con el fin reforzar la seguridad de Arabia Saudí, país que conduce una ofensiva contra Yemen, refleja el miércoles la agencia británica de noticias Reuters, citando a la Agencia de Cooperación en Seguridad de Defensa (DSCA, por sus siglas en inglés), una dependencia dentro del Pentágono.

DSCA, cuya tarea es supervisar la venta de armas al extranjero, informó que los saudíes habían solicitado nueve helicópteros con motores de 21 T700-GE-701D, construidos por la productora automovilística estadounidense General Electric.

Alegó que Arabia Saudí planea usar estos aparatos, que cuentan con sistema de posicionamiento global (GPS), ametralladoras y sistema de alerta de misiles, en operaciones de búsqueda y rescate, desastres, ayuda humanitaria, lucha contra el terrorismo y el combate.

PentÃ¡gono aprueba venta de nueve helicÃ³pteros Black Hawk a Riad - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

*¿Fuente fiable? ¿Fueron lanzados más Scud y tochka? 

Ataque con misiles yemenís contra una base saudí deja 66 soldados muertos, 17 aviones destruidos y 9 helicópteros Apache. 

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares golpearon una base aérea militar estratégica en la provincia de Asir en el sur de Arabia Saudí con misiles Scud, matando a decenas de oficiales y comandantes saudíes de alto rango y ocasionando la destrucción de más de dos docenas de aviones de combate F-16 (¿será seguro?) y helicópteros Apache.*

Al menos 66 oficiales de alto rango del ejército de Arabia Saudita, entre ellos dos altos comandantes, murieron cuando la base aérea Khalid bin Abdulaziz en la provincia de Asir fue atacada por Yemen, en represalia por la agresión del reino contra su nación.

Las fuerzas yemeníes también destruyeron 17 aviones F-16 de combate y 9 helicópteros Apache.

Alrededor de 300 funcionarios saudíes también resultaron heridos en el ataque con misiles de Yemen en la base aérea en Khamis Mushait.

El jueves, el ejército de Yemen lanzó un misil Scud en la base aérea Khalid bin Abdulaziz en la provincia de Asir.

Mientras tanto, los medios de comunicación israelíes informaron de que hay información que confirma que Israel ha asistido a Arabia Saudita en su guerra contra Yemen.

Farsnews


----------



## Javisklax (16 Oct 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Si se rinden los houties serán una sociedad agraria medieval como llevan siendo mil años hasta el fin de los tiempos, sin industria ni comercio. Y menos mal que están en la zona con lluvias de la península. Los otros yemeníes, los de la costa del Indico, serán Somalia.
> 
> Si no se rinden, pueden conseguir ventajas en Aden y en suministros al tráfico marítimo hacia Suez y alguna provincia más hacia el norte en la costa del mar Rojo.
> 
> ...



Cojonudo análisis, gracias por aclararmelo mas aun, lo tienen jodido como no hagan algo con los sistemas de irrigacion, lo tienen jodido para el futuro, si estan destruyendo su pais...


----------



## mirkoxx (17 Oct 2015)

noticias sobre la situación en Yemen: 

*El ejército de Yemen destruye arsenal israelí en Arabia Saudí*

_El portavoz del Ejército yemení ha informado de que las fuerzas yemeníes han bombardeado un gran depósito de armas enviado por el régimen israelí a Arabia Saudí._

“Un gran arsenal enviado por el régimen sionista a Arabia Saudí ha sido destruido en los ataques con misiles del Ejército yemení contra la base aérea de Jamis Mushait” (en el sur de Arabia Saudí), ha dicho este viernes el coronel Sharaf Luqman. 

Reiteró que Arabia Saudita también ha sufrido grandes pérdidas en los ataques con misiles de Yemen en las bases militares de Al-Wadi'a y Toufel.

Al menos 66 oficiales de alto rango del ejército de Arabia Saudita, entre ellos dos altos comandantes, murieron cuando los misiles Scud yemeníes afectaron la base aérea Khamis Mushait en la provincia de Asir, en represalia por la agresión del reino contra su nación.

Las fuerzas yemeníes también destruyeron 17 aviones de combate F-15 y 9 helicópteros Apache.

Alrededor de 300 funcionarios saudíes también resultaron heridos en el ataque con misiles de Yemen en la base aérea de Khamis Mushait.

El jueves, el ejército de Yemen lanzó un misil Scud en la base aérea Khalid bin Abdulaziz en la provincia de Asir. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ansarolá expulsa a elementos de Riad de la provincia Al-Bayda*

_El movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá logra expulsar a las fuerzas saudíes y a los elementos leales al exgobierno dimitido de Yemen de la provincia de Al-Bayda, suroeste._

Según un informe del viernes de la agencia estadounidense de noticias Associated Press, se trata del éxito de las fuerzas populares y del Ejército de Yemen en recuperar el control de una base militar en la ciudad de Al-Makiras, y la consiguiente huida de esos elementos a la provincia de Abyan, sur de Al-Bayda. Unos 300 fuerzas pro-ex-régimen murieron en los enfrentamientos, 30 de los cuales habían sido muertos por error por los ataques aéreos saudíes.

Como parte de las respuestas de las fuerzas yemeníes a la agresión saudí contra su territorio, los ataques de artillería lanzados el viernes por el Ejército y fuerzas populares yemeníes han destruido la base militar Al-Ash en la provincia saudí de Al-Asir (suroeste).

Conforme a informes de medios de comunicación yemeníes, la penetración de fuerzas yemeníes en el reino saudí y el lanzamiento de 11 cohetes contra la citada base han resultado en la destrucción de ese centro militar.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fuerzas yemeníes capturan a un soldado de Arabia Saudita*

*TEHERAN (FNA) - Las fuerzas yemeníes capturaron a un soldado saudí en una base militar en la provincia del reino del Golfo Pérsico de Jizan, según los informes recibidos este sábado.*

El Sargento Faez Mufarrah Abdullah al-Asmari fue tomado prisionero por las fuerzas yemeníes en la base militar de al-Hathireh de Jizan, dijeron fuentes yemeníes.

Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron imágenes del soldado saudí.

En septiembre, los medios de comunicación yemeníes transmiten imágenes en un vídeo similar de un soldado saudí que fue tomado prisionero por el ejército durante los enfrentamientos en la frontera con Arabia Saudita.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ansarolá: 70 kilómetros de la frontera yemení-saudí están bajo nuestro control*

_Las fuerzas yemeníes tienen bajo su control 70 kilómetros de las zonas fronterizas entre Yemen y Arabia Saudí, aseguró el viernes el portavoz del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, Mohamad Abdel Salam._

Según el portavoz yemení, en estos momentos las fuerzas yemeníes han penetrado 5 kilómetros en el territorio saudí, en las zonas fronterizas que controlan en la región de Jizan (en el sur de Arabia Saudí), y podrían avanzar más si así se les ordenara.

Abdel Salam confirmó que es posible que, antes de que finalice octubre, se celebren nuevos diálogos yemeníes para que las partes traten de conseguir una solución política al conflicto yemení.

_Fuentes:_
HispanTV, Nexo Latino
Farsnews


----------



## MartinCodax (17 Oct 2015)

Nico dijo:


> No se puede creer que unos tíos en chanclas y turbante se cepillen todo ese material. ¿ Es que los saudies no pelean ?, ¿ dejan las cosas abandonadas y huyen ?
> 
> Es increíble.



Por varios motivos:


Las fuerzas de la coalición tienen armas to chulas, pero son unos mierdas usandolas. Entre inmigrantes cuencoarrocistas hindúes y pijos obesos de mierda que no han dado un palo al agua en su vida y pensaron que Yemen iba ser ir, pegar cuatro tiros como en Call of Duty, volver y recibir un Lamborghini en agradecimiento, el ejercito saudí es una mierda. Las armas no lo son todo, quien las usa también, como demostró Georgia en el 2008, que bastante que fue armado por EEUU e Israel, pero que a la mínima se retiró ante los malvados ruskies. 
Los Hutíes no están solos, tienen de su parte a buena parte del Ejército de Yemen, la Guardia Republicana (que es directamente leal a Saleh), las fuerzas paramilitares y la Fuerza Aérea, que fue destruida por los saudíes. Estos soldados y guerrilleros llevan AÑOS luchando (irónicamente unos contra otros), conocen bien el terreno, la guerra es casi su vida y repudian el lujo y la comodidad. Puede decirse que son como espartanos árabes.
El propósito de Arabia Saudí y el atlantismo no es restaurar a Hadi en Sanaa, sino desestabilizar, empobrecer y destruir Yemen (más de lo que estaba) y que sea eternamente un foco de desestabilización y wahabbización. ¿Por qué crees que los saudíes bombardean infraestructura, hospitales, escuelas, etc.?


----------



## 4motion (17 Oct 2015)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Por varios motivos:
> 
> 
> Las fuerzas de la coalición tienen armas to chulas, pero son unos mierdas usandolas. Entre inmigrantes cuencoarrocistas hindúes y pijos obesos de mierda que no han dado un palo al agua en su vida y pensaron que Yemen iba ser ir, pegar cuatro tiros como en Call of Duty, volver y recibir un Lamborghini en agradecimiento, el ejercito saudí es una mierda. Las armas no lo son todo, quien las usa también, como demostró Georgia en el 2008, que bastante que fue armado por EEUU e Israel, pero que a la mínima se retiró ante los malvados ruskies.
> ...



Anda, tienen los mismos objetivos de bombardeos que los gusanos en Siria, curioso curioso. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## mazuste (17 Oct 2015)

300 soldados de fuerzas sudanesas llegan a la ciudad portuaria de Aden para apoyar a la coalición Saudi.





https://twitter.com/IraqiSuryani1/status/655456267218079744


----------



## Kelbek (17 Oct 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> 300 soldados de fuerzas sudanesas llegan a la ciudad portuaria de Aden para apoyar a la coalición Saudi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si piden ayuda a los negros es que la desesperación es palpable.


----------



## mazuste (18 Oct 2015)

Escena de la llegada de los sudaneses en Aden:

https://twitter.com/skynewsarabia/status/655491425753174017


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Oct 2015)

*Vídeo muestra a un sargento saudí capturado por fuerzas yemeníes

Un nuevo video difundido este sábado por los medios de comunicación yemeníes muestra a un militar saudí cautivo de las fuerzas del Ejército de Yemen.*

Se trata del sargento Faez Mufarrah Abdolá al-Asmari, capturado el pasado 1 de octubre por los soldados yemeníes en la base militar saudí de Hazirah en la región de Jizan, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

En declaraciones a la agencia yemení de noticias Al-Masirah, el propio Al-Asmari ha tranquilizado a su familia, confirmando que los yemeníes lo tratan bien y satisfacen todas sus necesidades.

El militar saudí dice que resultó herido en la cabeza en el momento de su captura, pero se ha recuperado gracias al tratamiento médico recibido en Yemen.

También ha pedido a los soldados saudíes que dejen de lado la guerra y la agresión, y hace hincapié en las afinidades religiosas de los pueblos de Arabia Saudí y Yemen.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GHgryO9MMt0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Las tropas saudíes fueron destrozadas en una batalla en la provincia de Jizan

TEHERAN (FNA) - El Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares defendieron sus posiciones en contra de un gran ataque del ejército de Arabia en el pueblo geográficamente estratégico de Al-Khobe en la provincia meridional de Jizan en Arabia Saudita.*

Los primeros informes dijeron que las fuerzas saudíes sufrieron fuertes bajas en feroces enfrentamientos con el ejército yemení y las fuerzas de Ansarullah en la aldea de Al-Khobe que ha sido capturado por las últimas tropas recientemente.

Los combatientes yemeníes empujaron las fuerzas saudíes hacia atrás, muriendo y quedando heridos decenas de ellos y también destruyeron un número importante de sus vehículos blindados y tanques.

Al-Khobe es el hogar de una base militar de Arabia muy estratégica y que ha sido capturado por las fuerzas yemeníes en las últimas semanas.

El Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares continúan sus ataques contra los objetivos saudíes en represalia por la agresión de la coalición liderada por Riyadh contra Yemen. 

Farsnews 
Video muestra a un sargento saudÃ* capturado por fuerzas yemenÃ*es - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mazuste (18 Oct 2015)

30 'leales del expresidente Hadi enYemen, muertos por fuego amigo saudi en ataque aéreo de la coalición

https://twitter.com/FRANCE24/status/655458024799100928


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Oct 2015)

Mientras ni capturen uaj ciudad gorda, gorda, como Jazán no hacen nada...


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (18 Oct 2015)

Así que ya hay oficialmente sudaneses comprados con petrodólares, falta por ver todavía mercenarios paquistaníes antes del derrumbe total de Saud.


----------



## mazuste (18 Oct 2015)

yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Así que ya hay oficialmente sudaneses comprados con petrodólares, falta por ver todavía mercenarios paquistaníes antes del derrumbe total de Saud.



*
Creo recordar que los paquistanís, en su día, ya rechazaron la "oferta"*


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (19 Oct 2015)

Pues parece que se acerca la paz, o al menos una tregua. 
Los saudíes retirándose de Marib, bifurcación de carreteras y puerta al Yemen rebelde y con una presa, o la presa.
Los houties dominando una franja en Arabia junto al Mar Rojo. Flancos este y norte asegurados.
Y ahora al sur, otra provincia para redondear su territorio:

Associated Press

Yemen rebels push pro-govt troops out of southern province | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

SANAA: Security and medical officials say Yemen's Houthi rebels have driven pro-government troops out of the southern Bayda province, after two months of heavy clashes that killed 550 fighters from both sides.

The officials say the Houthis recaptured a key military base in the town of Mukayris and pushed pro-government troops back to Abyan province further south on Friday. Of the 300 pro-government fighters killed, 30 were mistakenly targeted by airstrikes from the Saudi-led coalition backing the government, they added.

Yemen's fighting pits the Houthis, who are allied with army units loyal to a former president, against the coalition-backed, internationally recognized government.

The officials remain neutral in the conflict, which has splintered Yemen's armed forces. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they are not authorized to brief reporters.


Ya tienen el territorio y el agua. Solo falta que les dejen de bombardear, para lo que negociarán con los territorios conquistados.

Yemen to attend U.N.-sponsored talks with Houthis


Yemen to attend U.N.-sponsored talks with Houthis | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reuters

DUBAI/ADEN, Yemen: Yemen’s government will attend U.N.-sponsored talks with the Houthis and their allies, a government spokesperson said Sunday, in a fresh bid to end months of fighting that has killed more than 5,000 people.

The Saudi-backed government said Saturday it had been studying an invitation from the United Nations to attend a new round of talks in an undisclosed location.

“The decision has been taken to attend [the talks] and a letter will be sent to the U.N. secretary-general [about that],” Rajeh Badi, the government spokesman, told Reuters.

U.N. special envoy to Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed has been in Saudi Arabia for discussions with Yemeni President Abed Rabbou Mansour Hadi and other senior Yemeni officials over the talks.

A previous round of U.N.-sponsored talks in Geneva between the government and the Houthis in June failed to achieve a breakthrough.

At least 5,400 people have been killed in the fighting in the poorest country on the Arabian Peninsula, and the U.N. says the humanitarian situation, exacerbated by a Saudi blockade of the ports, is “critical.”

A battalion of Sudanese troops arrived Saturday in Yemen’s southern port city of Aden, military officials said, bolstering the Saudi-led Arab forces.

Aden, a strategic port and shipping hub, became the seat of the Yemeni government earlier this year after the Houthis seized the capital Sanaa and forced Hadi to flee to the south.

A military source in Aden said that 300 Sudanese soldiers and officers arrived by sea. Their purpose was to “help maintain security for the city against the Houthis and Saleh,” the source said, referring to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, whose supporters have sided with the Houthis.

Hadi escaped to Saudi Arabia as the Houthis advanced toward Aden in March and has since been back only for a brief visit. But Prime Minister Khaled Bahah returned after anti-Houthi fighters, backed by the Arab coalition, drove the Houthis and their allies out of the city in July.

However, they have not managed to restore security there. Islamist militant suicide bombers killed 15 people in attacks on the Yemeni government’s headquarters and Arab coalition outposts in Aden on Oct. 6.

“Our troops in Yemen are ready to do their military task under the command of the alliance military leadership,” Sudanese army spokesman Brig. Gen. Ahmed Khalifa Alshami said. “Sudan is committed to restore legitimacy in Yemen.”

The Arab coalition spokesman, Brig. Gen. Ahmed al-Asiri confirmed the arrival of the Sudanese troops to Arab television channels.

They will join contingents from the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Bahrain on the ground.

Hadi supporters, backed by Arab forces, recently made some gains in the strategic Bab al-Mandab strait and in Marib, a province east of Sanaa and home to much of Yemen’s oil wealth. But the Houthis remain in control of much of the country, despite almost daily airstrikes.

In Aden, residents report that armed men, including Islamist militants associated with Al-Qaeda, roam the streets. Unidentified gunmen killed a UAE national in Aden Saturday at a shop, according to a local security source. The UAE state news agency WAM reported that a coalition soldier had died but gave no further details.

Also Saturday, Saudi-led coalition jets targeting Houthi militiamen in Yemen killed 30 fighters loyal to Hadi when they mistakenly bombed a military camp in the province of Taiz, local officials said.

The airstrike, in which another 40 fighters were wounded, was the latest in a series of “friendly fire” incidents that have plagued the Saudi-led campaign.


Se mueve todo muy rápido desde que Rusia ha intervenido en Siria, Irán ha dejado de ser un leproso y los saudíes están a ostias entre ellos.


----------



## mirkoxx (19 Oct 2015)

Siguen llegando mercenarios a Yemen.

*800 exmilitares colombianos prestarán servicios en Yemen. 

A finales de octubre se llevará a cabo el ingreso de tropas aliadas a una de las zonas más peligrosas de Yemen. Se trata de Aden, la segunda ciudad de este país ubicado en el medio oriente.

La situación particular en medio del conflicto que enfrenta Yemen, hace ya más de 11 años, es que en el grupo que acompañará el ingreso de los uniformados que partieron desde la zona de los Emiratos Árabes con el apoyo del gobierno de Arabia Saudita, estarán presentes exmilitares colombianos, que luego de pasar un riguroso proceso de selección, también estarán entre las líneas de coordinación de estos operativos.*

https://www.rcnradio.com/nacional/800-exmilitares-colombianos-prestan-servicios-en-yemen/


----------



## Javisklax (19 Oct 2015)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=dbc35e405fce" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Mas saudis, mercenarios eliminados, viva Yemen!!!!


----------



## biriato (19 Oct 2015)

Les están dado pal pelo a los sau, jajja y se creían una potencia regional y no son nada.


----------



## mirkoxx (20 Oct 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes matan a más de doce soldados saudíes*

El Ejército yemení, apoyado por comités populares, ha acabado este lunes con más de una docena de tropas saudíes en la región de Jizan, suroeste del reino árabe.

Según informa la cadena de televisión yemení Al-Masirah, las fuerzas yemeníes han matado a 13 soldados saudíes en una ofensiva en la región de Al-Jobe, a unos kilómetros al sur de la capital saudí, Riad. 

Los funcionarios saudíes hasta el momento no han hecho ningún comentario respecto a lo ocurrido.

Por otra parte, el Ejército y los miembros del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, en su avance sobre la región de Al-Asir, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí, han destruido un número de tanques y vehículos blindados en la ciudad de Al-Rabua.

Según la fuente, esta operación se ha producido después de que las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaran siete cohetes contra un complejo gubernamental en la mencionada ciudad. No ha habido informes inmediatos sobre posibles bajas y daños materiales que podría haber provocado este ataque.

En la misma jornada, los soldados yemeníes han disparado una andanada de proyectiles contra un campamento militar en la localidad de Jabal al-Dud, en la provincia de Jizan, haciendo que las fuerzas saudíes abandonen la zona. 

http://www.hispantv.com/newsdetail/Yemen/71732/ejercito-yemeni-fuerzas-saudies-agresion-jizan


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (20 Oct 2015)

De fuente nada alternativa:

Arabia Saudí se queda sin liquidez y demora pagos en algunos contratos - ABC.es

no pueden pagar la guerra.

el metro de Riad y la línea de AVE se van a añadir a los pufos de las constructoras patrias.


----------



## mazuste (20 Oct 2015)

A pesar de que la alianza Houthi / Saleh acordó participar incondicionalmente en el diálogo con el gobierno de Hadi, los huzíes dicen que guerra continuará.


OMS: "Casi el 23% (1 de cada 4) de los centros de salud ya no son funcionales ...






http://www.who.int/bulletin/volumes/93/10/15-021015/en/


----------



## mirkoxx (21 Oct 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes toman varias aldeas saudíes en Jizan, capturan soldados saudíes y matan a varios más.* 

_En respuesta a los ataques aéreos saudíes, el Ejército yemení ha tomado, con apoyo de los comités populares, el control de varias aldeas en la región de Jizan, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí._

*"Los soldados yemeníes lograron el martes por la noche, con el apoyo de los combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá, tomar el control de varios pueblos saudíes del distrito de Al-Juba"*, ha informado este miércoles la televisión libanesa Almayadeen.

La cadena ha añadido que los soldados yemeníes dispararon varios proyectiles de mortero contra un campamento militar ubicado en el pueblo de Al-Rahwa, en la región de Asir, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí; si bien, hasta el momento, Almayadeen no tiene constancia de posibles víctimas ni de las dimensiones del daño provocado por el ataque.

Mientras tanto, en la mañana de este miércoles, aviones de combate del régimen saudí han realizado siete ataques aéreos contra diversas zonas de la ciudad de Sirwah, al este de la capital yemení, Saná. Hasta el momento no hay informaciones sobre posibles bajas.

Además, bombardeos del régimen de los Al Saud contra una cárcel de la provincia de Taiz (suroeste) han provocado la muerte de cuatro presos.

En el noroeste de Yemen, los aviones de guerra saudíes han efectuado tres bombardeos contra el barrio residencial de Abs, en el noroeste de la provincia de Hajja.

En la provincia de Saada (también en el noroeste), los cazas saudíes han lanzado misiles contra el distrito de Sahar, y han provocado destrucciones en edificios de la zona.

*Más fuerzas saudíes murieron en enfrentamientos con las tropas yemeníes en Asir.*

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení mató a cinco fuerzas saudíes en la provincia de Asir en represalia por la agresión de Riyadh contra su nación, según los informes dijeron el miércoles.

Francotiradores del ejército yemení aniquilaron a cinco soldadoss saudíes en la zona de al-Rebou'a en Asir, dijeron fuentes bien informadas.

Informaciones previas indicaron que el ejército y las fuerzas populares de Yemen tomaron el control de varias aldeas en la región fronteriza del sudoeste de Arabia Saudita en Jizan a medida que continúan sus ataques de represalia contra el reino del Golfo Pérsico.

Las fuerzas yemeníes presionaron adelante con su ofensiva terrestre en el distrito de al-Khubah en Jizan el martes por la noche, y capturaron varios pueblos.

Por su parte, la televisión estatal yemení Almasirah ha difundido este miércoles un video que confirma la detención de dos soldados saudíes en la localidad de Al-Robua, en Asir.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/9Eg5fFyOBek" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Farsnews
Fuerzas yemenÃ*es toman varias aldeas saudÃ*es en Jizan - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mirkoxx (21 Oct 2015)

_Al parecer un gran desastre saudí en Marib_: 

*Ejército yemení mata a más de 50 soldados saudíes en Marib *

El Ejército yemení, apoyado por las fuerzas populares, ha matado este miércoles a una cincuentena de soldados saudíes en la provincia de Marib, en el centro de Yemen.

Los medios locales han informado de que las fuerzas yemeníes, en un ataque de represalia, han lanzado cohetes contra una base saudí en Marib, acabando con la vida de al menos 50 soldados saudíes.

EjÃ©rcito yemenÃ­ mata a mÃ¡s de 50 soldados saudÃ­es en Marib y Jizan - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (21 Oct 2015)

Saudi warplanes target different areas in Taiz
Wed, 21 Oct 2015 21:04:30 +0300

TAIZ, Oct.21 (Saba) – The Saudi aggression warplanes continued on Wednesday targeting different areas in Taiz city. 


Saudi-led coalition targets al-Taial by airstrike
Wed, 21 Oct 2015 20:31:39 +0300

SANA'A, Oct.21 (Saba) – The Saudi war jets launched on Wednesday one raid at al- Taial district of Sana'a province. 


Saudi-led coalition destroys school in Sa'ada
Wed, 21 Oct 2015 17:17:16 +0300

SA'ADA, Oct. 21 (Saba) - The Saudi-led coalition launched on Wednesday several air raids on Kitaf district of Sa'ada province.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 23:31 ----------

el declive ecónomico viene siendo brutal:

Yemen loses $ 1 bln oil revenues in 2014

Saba Net - Yemen news agency

[21/February/2015] 

SANA'A, Feb. 21 (Saba) – Yemen lost nearly one billion dollars of its oil revenues over the past year,2014, compared to 2013, according to an official report.

The report, which has been issued by the Central Bank of Yemen (CBY), explained that Yemen's revenues from the value of oil exports fell to about $ 1.6 billion in the last year, compared with more than $ 2.6 in 2013, by a dramatic decrease amounted to $ 989 million.

The reasons for the decline lie mainly in the weakness productivity of Yemen, the drop in global oil prices and the exposure of oil pipeline Marib-Hodeidah to several sabotage attacks.

The report revealed that Yemen's share of the exported oil amount has dropped to 17 million barrels last year, compared with more than 24 million barrels in 2013, with a decrease of seven million barrels.

The oil amount allocated for domestic consumption fell to 18.6 million barrels last year, compared to about 20.8 million barrels in 2013, with a decrease of 2.2 million barrels, the report added.

In view of that, the government resorted to cover the gap between the amount of production and domestic consumption by importing quantities of fuel from abroad.

The value of the imported fuel in last year amounted to more than $ 2.1 billion, which was covered by the CBY, according to the report.

BA
Saba


----------



## mazuste (22 Oct 2015)

Interesante evento: *
delegación Houthi de Yemen llega a Moscú en visita oficial.*


...La delegación del Consejo Supremo Revolucionario de Yemen llegó a Moscú con una visita oficial simplemente porque cree que "Rusia se opone realmente el terrorismo", agregó.

Se puso de manifiesto anteriormente por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ruso que el Representante Especial Presidencial de Rusia para el Medio Oriente y África, y el vicecanciller Mijaíl Bogdánov había recibido el martes una delegación compuesta por representantes de las organizaciones sociales y políticas de Yemen, incluido el Partido Socialista, del Partido Baath, Ansar Alá y en el Movimiento del Sur.





Fasia.rbth.com


----------



## mazuste (23 Oct 2015)

*
Ejército yemení domina a las fuerzas de la coalición saudita, capturamdo Jabal Al-Maleh en Marib*








El Ejército yemení - en coordinación con los comités populares liderados por civiles--sorprendieron a la bien armada Coalición saudita con un asalto de gran alcance a sus posiciones en Jabal Al-Malah (Cordillera de la Sal) dentro de la Gobernación de Marib, resultando en la muerte de varios soldados de las Fuerzas de la Coalición y la destrucción de tres vehículos blindados en el interior de esta provincia centra yemení l.

De acuerdo con informes de campo, el Ejército yemení y los comités populares se hicieron con Jabal Al-Malah en ruta hacia el Camp Kofal, que se encuentra al sur de esta pequeña cadena montañosa en el centro de Yemen; esta región también se considera una parte rica de petróleo del país, ya que varios pozos de petróleo pueden ser localizados alrededor de la provincia.

En otros lugares, las fuerzas saudí llevaron a cabo un ataque violento contra las milicias civiles dentro de la ciudad de Taiz, matando a varios combatientes y civiles en el proceso; este asalto terrestre fue seguido por una serie de ataques aéreos de la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia Saudí, implacablemente dirigido hacía zonas densamente pobladas de la ciudad.
Yemeni Army Overpowers the Saudi Coalition Forces to Capture Jabal Al-Maleh in Marib


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Oct 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Interesante evento: *
> delegación Houthi de Yemen llega a Moscú en visita oficial.*
> 
> 
> ...



¿Intenta Putin refundar el panarbismo?


----------



## Narval78_borrado (23 Oct 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> ¿Intenta Putin refundar el panarbismo?



Solo Yemen y los Kurdos podrían formar alguna nueva hornada de Repúblicas Árabes "laicas" como las que triunfaron en la descolonización. Ya no hay "masas laicas" en el mundo árabe o son minoritarias.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (24 Oct 2015)

¿Yemen laico?

Hace falta desarrollo económico o una organización de resistencia para desarrollar una sociedad laica. Los kurdos de Siria y de Turquía si harían un estado laico. Además de ellos, pues Libano, la propia Siria y me temo que ninguno más.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 00:21 ----------

lease de ...resistencia popular... no tribal.

calopez, arregla el foro. último aviso.


----------



## mazuste (24 Oct 2015)

*
Cruz Roja: Ta'iz está en grave situación humanitaria*







"La situación en Taiz es particularmente grave, incluso para los estándares de las pésimas condiciones en todo el Yemen, con casi la mitad de los hospitales cerrados y grandes cantidades de personas heridas desesperadas en busca de tratamiento"

"Hemos estado pidiendo a las partes interesadas para autorizar la entrega de medicamentos de urgencia al hospital al-Thawra en las últimas cinco semanas, sin éxito hasta el momento," "este envío es fundamental para salvar vidas."

Se dice que miles de personas han huido de la ciudad de Taiz y los que se quedan se enfrentan a una grave escasez de agua, alimentos y electricidad.

Red Cross: Yemenâ€™s Ta'iz in Dire Humanitarian Situation


----------



## mazuste (24 Oct 2015)

Desde hace más de un mes, en la guerra Yemenita contra los Saud, nada importante ha sucedido que merezca ser reflejado en un análisis de la situación. Poco han cambiado las posiciones en el campo de batalla. Tampoco el bombardeo diario de Arabia Saudita en las ciudades ha cambiado, continúa el bloqueo general USA/Saudi. en el país y una hambruna se va a mostrar de modo inminente. 

Los Houthis todavía combatena los sauditas en el norte y este de Marib . Todavía están incursionando los yemenís en Arabia Saudita por el norte. Todavía siguen sacudiendo a las naves sauditas que se atreven navegar cerca de la costa. Grupos de al-Qaeda y del Estado islámico siguen rebañando territorio por el sureste y alrededores de Adén. El ataque Saudí en las tierras altas yemenís y Sanaa todavía va como y donde empezó 

La coalición Saudi/U.S.A. incluidas las tropas de Emiratos que habían aterrizado en Adén. fueron llevados para escudar al "gobierno" del ex Presidente Hadi. Pero, el miedo es libre, Hadi abandonó el país tras 24 horas sobre el terreno y en el edificio del "gobierno", que fue atacado por suicidas con coches bombas. Palmaron unos cuantos soldados Emiraties y el "gobierno" movil, regreso volando, de nuevo, al centro de convenciones en Riyadh. Las tropas Emiraties mantienen su campamento. Hasta que les echen. 

El "Vicepresidente" de Hadi, Khaled Bahah, trata de arreglar algunas conversaciones de paz pero ni los saudíes ni nadie le escucha . La ONU también anda en las mismas, con parecidas esperanzas en los resultados. En cuanto al loco y "joven líder" Saudí, Mohammad bin Salman- la ONU tiene que conseguir lo que él quiera, de otro modo, continuar la guerra.

Las tropas de Sudán, pagadas a tocateja por los saudíes, aterrizaron en Adén. Estados Unidos está ahora en una coalición con Sudán, a la que acusa del genocidio en Darfur. Ayer sus soldados fueron atacados con un coche bomba y unos 15 de ellos murieron. Sumamos, que, de Mauritania, también aportan 500 soldados. Dicen, también, que los saudíes han contratado * 800 mercenarios cristianos de Colombia*. Al Qaeda e ISIS están afilando sus cuchillos mientras esperan.

Los saudíes realmente creen que pueden comprar a todo el mundo y lograr que los resultados les favorezcan. Pero no comentan de los sobornos que pagaban a una u otra tribu yemení para que cambiaran su posición y lucharan contra los Houthis. Todas sus armas de alta tecnología no deciden ni ponen fin al conflicto. Ninguno de sus mercenarios tiene una sola oportunidad contra los orgullosamente independientes yemeníes, defendiendo su tierra. El apoyo que Estados Unidos da los sauditas sólo trae más muerte, más destrucción y más miseria.

Esta guerra en Yemen es el más estúpida que uno pueda concebir. No hay nada que ganar por ninguno. ¿En qué están pensando los saudíes?
M of A - No End To The Stuck War On Yemen


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (24 Oct 2015)

Las posiciones han cambiado poco, pero son importantes las que lo han hecho:

las alturas sobre Marib y colinas en el sudoeste saudí.

En todo caso Yemen será medieval:


----------



## mazuste (25 Oct 2015)

Fuente Pro-Houthi afirma que han atacado a un buque de guerra Saudi en las aguas de Al-Mocha, Yemen
Fuerzas pro-Saleh se incautaron un #UAV en Marib después de que, probablemente, se estrellara.
https://twitter.com/2Rook14/status/658272851775082496


----------



## hornblower (25 Oct 2015)

A mí lo que me asquea mucho es que parece que no pasa nada pero mientras tanto los saudíes se han cargado un montón de infraestructuras de un país ya paupérrimo de por sí. Es la vieja estrategia Usana que ya ha empleado en Serbia, Irak, Libia, y en Siria (muchos bombardeos usanos iban a cargarse infraestructuras civiles). Llevan a esos países 20 años atrás o más en lo económico, y así no se meten en sus asuntos por lo menos en 30 años.


----------



## mazuste (26 Oct 2015)

*
El Ejército popular de Yemen matan a 38 mercenarios de la coalición saudita en la provincia de Taiz.
*


Las fuerzas yemeníes frustraron un intento de capturar el Palacio presidencial y el centro de inteligencia de Taiz esta noche del domingo, matando a 38 mercenarios e hiriendo a varios otros los militantes respaldados por Arabia.

El domingo, buques de la marina de guerra Saudita se retiraron de las aguas costeras Yemeníes después de que el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares destruyeron un buque de guerra Saudita en las aguas del estrecho de Bab al-Mandab , el buque de guerra Saudita es el tercer hundimiento en aguas Yémenes en el último mes.

El buque de guerra Saudita fue atacado con misiles yemenís en las aguas costeras de la región de al-Mukha en la provincia de Taiz.

El barco hundido había disparado varias veces cohetes a zonas residenciales en Taiz 

Otros acorazados sauditas se retiraron rápidamente tras el ataque.

https://t.co/ROgTeytWLh


----------



## Moderado (26 Oct 2015)

900 soldados sudaneses se uniran a la coalición saudi en yemen

900 soldados sudaneses se unirÃ¡n a fuerzas invasoras en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
Dos posibilidades:
- Los yemeníes lo van a tener muy complicado debido a la masiva llegada de mercenarios que está llegando a su país, y en un futuro cercano pueden acabar derrotados
- Los sauditas están haciendo un ridículo esperpéntico en la guerra y están desesperados por conseguir cualquier cosa para luchar contra los yemeníes.

Voto por la segunda.


----------



## 4motion (26 Oct 2015)

txarra dijo:


> 900 soldados sudaneses se uniran a la coalición saudi en yemen
> 
> 900 soldados sudaneses se unirÃ¡n a fuerzas invasoras en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> Dos posibilidades:
> ...



Espero que RUSIA e IRAn igualen o superen la apuesta.


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Oct 2015)

*Ataque de represalia de yemeníes deja 2 soldados saudíes muertos*


Al menos dos soldados saudíes han muerto este lunes en un ataque de represalia efectuado por las fuerzas yemeníes contra un base militar del régimen de Riad.

Según ha informado el canal yemení Al-Masirah, el Ejército de Yemen con el apoyo de los comités populares ha lanzado constantes ataques de artillería contra el campamento de Ramaze, situado en la región de Jizan, suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

De acuerdo a la fuente, la operación ha dejado dos vehículos militares destruidos, además de acabar con la vida de dos soldados saudíes.

Las fuerzas yemeníes, también, han lanzado varios cohetes contra otras tres bases militares saudíes denominadas Jabal al-Dud, Qaim Zubaid y Al-Khobe, todas ubicadas en la misma provincia.

Asimismo, los combatientes saudíes han llevado a cabo, en la misma jornada del lunes, varios ataques aéreos contra áreas en la ciudad de Sirwah, sita en la provincia de Marib (centro de Yemen). Hasta el momento, no hay informes sobre posibles víctimas o daños causados.

Aviones de combate saudíes también han atacado un camión cisterna cuando transitaba una carretera entre las localidades de Saqin y Haidan en la provincia noroccidental yemení de Saada.

Además, los cazabombarderos saudíes han lanzado ofensivas contra la región Al-Labnat, situada en la provincia de Al-Jawf, al nordeste de Saná (capital de Yemen). Sin embargo, no hay reportes sobre estos ataques.

*Otro soldado saudí muerto.* Las fuerzas yemeníes mataron a un soldado saudí en la provincia del sudoeste del reino del Golfo Pérsico de Jizan, dijeron el lunes los informes.

Un francotirador yemení mató al soldado saudí en la provincia de Jizan como respuesta a los ataques de Arabia Saudí en contra de su país. 

Ataque de represalia de yemenÃ*es deja 2 soldados saudÃ*es muertos - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
Farsnews


----------



## mazuste (26 Oct 2015)

Se supone que es el buque saudí que han atacado, al que van haciendo seguimiento por la popa, antes de la movida, porque, al parecer lo han hecho al anochecer y solo vemos luces y ruido::

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8UnXy2tUyMg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Harman (27 Oct 2015)

800 Colombian Soldiers Join Saudi-Led Forces in Yemen








800 Soldados colombianos unen fuerzas saudíes-Led en Yemen


(Trad. Google)
27/10/2015

por *News Desk *


Cientos de ex ciudadanos colombianos están luchando junto a las fuerzas -LED saudíes en Yemen, medios de comunicación informaron el domingo.

Cadena de televisión terrestre y satélite Pan Latinoamericano, Telesurtv, citó el diario colombiano El Tiempo, diciendo que unos 800 ciudadanos colombianos pronto podría estar luchando en Yemen, con decenas probable que ya en el país devastado por la guerra.

Las tropas son ex soldados colombianos que luchan bajo contrato con Arabia Saudita, dijo el informe.

El primer grupo de poco menos de 100 soldados colombianos llegó a Yemen a principios de este mes, dijo el diario, y señaló que las tropas se establecieron para llegar en la sureña ciudad portuaria de Adén.

En los últimos días han surgido informes sin confirmar el número de colombianos en Yemen ya puede haber llegado a ese número, la red con sede en Caracas, Telesurtv señaló.

Yemen ha sido desde el 26 de marzo bajo brutal agresión por parte de la coalición liderada por Arabia. Miles de personas han sido martirizados y heridos en el ataque, con la gran mayoría de ellos son civiles.

Riad lanzó el ataque en Yemen en un intento por restaurar la energía a fugitivo presidente Abd Rabbu Mansour Hadi, que es un aliado cercano a Arabia Saudita.

Sin embargo, el ejército yemení, apoyado por los comités ha estado respondiendo a la agresión atacando varios puestos militares fronterizos Arabia y limpiar varias zonas de todo el país, especialmente en el sur del país, a partir de Hadi y las milicias de al-Qaeda.


----------



## ulyses (27 Oct 2015)

Harman dijo:


> 800 Colombian Soldiers Join Saudi-Led Forces in Yemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yo si fuese mercenario colombiano, no me meteria ahi.

Por otro lado todo indica q se ha abandonado a su suerte a los patriotas yemenies, ya pueden ser buenos guerreros q si no los provisionas adecuadamente van a ser machacados sin remision.

El imperio no puede perder en yemen.
la negociacion es el premio gordo , el resto son pajas mentales.


----------



## MartinCodax (27 Oct 2015)

Parece ser que en la Aden liberada, las cosas no van tan bien. 

https://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/2...s-chaos-descends-in-yemens-cosmopolitan-port/

En Aden, súbitamente, han aparecido islamistas de Al-Qaeda liandola parda: Prohibiendo tocar música, haciendo atentados bomba, haciendo drive-bys, exigiendo segregación por sexos en universidades...

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/web...adly-attacks-on-Saudi-U-A-E-camp-in-Aden.html

Jihadists demand gender segregation and music ban at Yemen university - Your Middle East







Parece ser que mis pronosticos se están cumpliendo y, las celulas creadas por Arabia Saudí a base de enviar armas a la "resistencia sureña" (los "rebeldes sirios" de turno) ya empiezan a hacer su trabajo. El ejército de Hadi es en varios casos inexistente, hay milicias llevan la bandera suryemení de día y la de ISIS por la noche. Todo apunta a una prolongación de la estadía saudita en la Aden liberada y, en general, a que habrá guerra-insurgencia pa rato. 


Cambiando un poco de tema. En al-Arabiya (revista digital de noticias propiedad de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, el número dos de la coalición) han publicado una interesante columna donde se propone incluir a Yemen en el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo. 

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...-Trump-If-Saddam-and-Qaddafi-still-ruled.html

Se mencionan cosas interesantes como que Yemen en el GCC tendría una gran importancia geopolítica (control de Bab el Mandeb, extensión de la influencia sobre el Indico, mayor control sobre el Mar Rojo...) y laboral (al parecer, un país pobre sobrepoblado por cuencoarrocistas y un conjunto de países petroleros llenos de obesos que les da pereza mover un dedo hacen buen combo).

Es solo una opinión, claro, pero es que se trata de un medio oficial y cuya postura es coherente. ¿Es probable que la intención de los saudíes haya sido, más que desestabilizar, wahabbizar y sunnizar Yemen para que se les una a su consejo?


----------



## niraj (28 Oct 2015)

Se suceden los bombardeos a los hospitales de Médicos Sin Fronteras.
Si hace tan solo unos días EE.UU. bombardeaba en Afganistan un hospital de esa ONG, ahora Arabia Saudita repite el patrón en Yemen.

_YEMÉN.- Otra vez la masacre. Un hospital de Yemén fue alcanzado por los bombardeos de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, según confirmó la organización internacional Médicos Sin Fronteras.

Fueron varios ataques aéreos de la coalición dirigida por Arabia que destruyeron un hospital yemení dirigido por Médicos Sin Fronteras en Saada.

El comunicado reza que el "centro médico de Saada, Yemen, fue alcanzado por varios ataques aéreos anoche con pacientes y el personal dentro de la instalación".

Saada es la mayor ciudad de la provincia homónima, en el noroeste de Yemen. La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita lanzó su campaña contra los rebeldes hutíes en marzo de 2015, en respuesta a la toma por parte del movimiento Ansar Allah de grandes territorios de Yemen, incluida Saná, la capital, y la segunda mayor ciudad del país, Adén.

La campaña saudita llevado ha recibido numerosas críticas sobre muertes de civiles en los últimos meses. Más de 2.300 civiles han perdido la vida en aquella en los últimos seis meses, según la ONU.

Uno de los ataques más mortíferos tuvo lugar en la pequeña localidad de Al Wahijah en la provincia de Taiz, cuando al menos 135 personas, la mayoría mujeres y niños, murieron en un ataque aéreo durante los festejos de una boda. (Fuente: Reuters)_

Otra vez: Arabia Saudita bombardeó un hospital en Yemén - El Intransigente


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2015)

Qué horror y qué pena que los colombianos vayan a meterse en el lado equivocado.


----------



## 4motion (28 Oct 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> Yo si fuese mercenario colombiano, no me meteria ahi.
> 
> Por otro lado todo indica q se ha abandonado a su suerte a los patriotas yemenies, ya pueden ser buenos guerreros q si no los provisionas adecuadamente van a ser machacados sin remision.
> 
> ...



Rusia debe mover FICHA contra los TERRORISTAS SAUDS.


----------



## ulyses (28 Oct 2015)

Nico dijo:


> Qué horror y qué pena que los colombianos vayan a meterse en el lado equivocado.




para un cristiano, ambos lados son equivocados, les van a dar matarile si o si.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2015 at 12:19 ----------




4motion dijo:


> Rusia debe mover FICHA contra los TERRORISTAS SAUDS.



Rusia no es dios, no puede ir directamente contra EEUU y el yemen le queda lejos.

Iran está mas cerca , pero los EEUU ya le dejaron claro que si intentan romper el bloqueo a las bravas, los pulverizan, obviamente retiraron su escuadrilla

así que con una lanchita rápida por aquí otra por allá, se intenta dar aire a los hutis pero desgraciadamente no va a ser suficiente.

si no apuran en las negociaciones , serán machacados sin contemplaciones.


----------



## mazuste (28 Oct 2015)

Ahora nos vienen con esta: Arabia Saudí asegura que la guerra en Yemen está a punto de acabar. ienso:ienso:ienso::bla::bla::bla:

¿Será qué se retiran?:ouch::Aplauso:






https://t.co/tAjPZlRxso


----------



## ulyses (28 Oct 2015)

por ahi he leido (creo que en sputnik) que los sauditas han fletado 4 aviones de pasajeros con yihadistas desde siria hasta Aden.

2 aviones turcos uno qatari y otro de emiratos , en total medio millar de hijos de puta.

van a destrozar a los patriotas yemenies, por simple superioridad numerica y material.

recordad la alemania de la 2ª guerra mundial, cuando no se puede, no se puede por muy buenos soldados que tengas.

ya os digo, con toda seguridad, que lo mejor que le puede pasar a la resistencia yemeni, es que rusia-iran muevan baza para buscar una salida negociada lo menos mala posible.


----------



## CocheSinRuedas (28 Oct 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> por ahi he leido (creo que en sputnik) que los sauditas han fletado 4 aviones de pasajeros con yihadistas desde siria hasta Aden.
> 
> 2 aviones turcos uno qatari y otro de emiratos , en total medio millar de hijos de puta.
> 
> ...



En RT hablan de ello:
https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/189835-siria-desvelar-pais-salvar-militantes-estado-islamico


----------



## ulyses (28 Oct 2015)

CocheSinRuedas dijo:


> En RT hablan de ello:
> https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/189835-siria-desvelar-pais-salvar-militantes-estado-islamico





efectivamente, gracias.

ya ves, una brigada de refuerzo en un plis, y además curtidos y con experiencia.... y los que faltan por llegar (me temo), no hay nada que hacer , los hutis van a comerse las negociaciones o seran aniquilados.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (29 Oct 2015)

Yemen es ese pais en que todo hombre lleva un puñal curvo al cinto, deben ser buenas piezas.

Con que los houties sean siete u ocho millones con su pirámide poblacional tienen soldados de sobra, y el terreno les favorece. También pueden parar la ofensiva al noroeste y pasar a la defensiva, liberando fuerzas.

Si tuvieran antiaéreos la guerra duraba dos días.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (29 Oct 2015)

Os decía hace tiempo, previendo el desastre del ejército de Saud y la compra de mercenarios que iban a hacer, que como acabaran teniendo que llevar a terroristas desde Siria entonces iban a perder en los dos lados.

En Siria los terroristas pueden recibir una gran cantidad de refuerzos porque está entre:

-los territorios ocupados por el sionismo: apoyo 100% abierto a los terroristas
-Jordania: apoyo 75% abierto a los terroristas
-Turquía: apoyo 100% abierto a los terroristas
-Iraq: llenado de terroristas

Pero a Yemen solo se puede llegar:

-por mar
-desde Saud: he visto más vehículos destruidos de ellos en la guerra de Yemen que casi en ninguna otra
-desde Adén: ciudad al borde del caos por el control de los terroristas no moderados llevados por la OTAN
-desde Omán: mirad qué reunión ha habido hace unos días en Damasco entre Assad y el ministro de exteriores de este país

Oman&rsquo;s FM meets Assad in Damascus - Newspaper - DAWN.COM








Saud lo tiene más jodido de lo que parece, aunque logren una victoria militar contra el ejército regular como pasó en Afganistán y en Iraq, no van a poder controlar lo que la OTAN llama "insurgencia".


----------



## mazuste (29 Oct 2015)

*Sobre el ataque al tercer buque, del día 26.*


Ansar Allah, afirmó el 26 de octubre que había hundido un buque de la marina en la costa de la provincia de Taizz usando un misil anti-buque.

Esta fue la tercera vez que el grupo afirmó haber lanzado un ataque contra un buque militar operado por la coalición árabe que está luchando para volver a instalar a su "presidente". También, es la primera vez que fue acompañada de imágenes que marcaban al supuestamente objetivo del misil.







El metraje inicialmente *transmitido por Al-Masirah TV* , un canal yemení que apoya a Ansar Allah, mostró una de las corbetas de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, de la clase Baynunah (EAU), aparentemente filmado desde otra embarcación. Más tarde se liberaron más imágenes... Aunque,ningún buque fue visto ser atacado.

Al-Masirah también identificó una corbeta Baynunah y el buque de reabastecimiento Arabia, Yunbou , como el blanco de los ataques supuestamente llevadas a cabo los días 7 y 10 de octubre.

Imágenes de Al-Masirah muestran que el disparo fue nocturno, por lo que es imposible identificar que sistema lo hizo. Sin embargo, deducen que fue un C-802 de fabricación china que está en servicio con la Armada yemení.

El general de brigada Sharaf Luqman, el portavoz de las unidades militares yemeníes aliados a Ansar Allah, dijo a Al-Masirah, que el misil había dado en el centro de la nave y la destruyó. Agregó que las embarcaciones navales que se acerquen a la costa de Yemen tendrán un destino similar.

Ninguno de los países árabes que participan en la coalición ha respondido sobre esos ataques y, por tanto, tampoco ha reportado ninguna baja naval.
janes.com


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Oct 2015)

Momento de la destrucción de un Tanque Saudí M1A1 Abrams y un blindado Bradley en la frontera con Yemen por armas anti-tanques de las fuerzas yemenís. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2mxPOx0vTbk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (31 Oct 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes derriban avión militar en la provincia de Taiz

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares derribaron un avión militar de las fuerzas de la coalición saudí utilizado para dejar caer armas y municiones para los terroristas y las tropas saudíes en la provincia de Taiz.*

El avión de transporte fue golpeado mientras volaba sobre la zona montañosa de Sabr en la provincia de Taiz el jueves.

Funcionarios provinciales confirmaron que la aeronave explotó en el área de la región de Hasban Sabr.

Los aviones saudíes dejan caer armas y municiones para sus tropas en Taiz después de sus recientes derrotas en la provincia.


*Bases del Ejército de Arabia destruidas por ataques con misiles en Jizan y Najran

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares destruyeron varias bases militares y puestos militares en ataques masivos con misiles y artillería en las zonas meridionales de Arabia Saudita.*

Misiles de las fuerzas yemeníes y disparos de artillería cayeron sobre las posiciones del ejército saudí en Al-Qarn, Qaem Zobeid, Jonoub al-Kobra y el pueblo de Soudaneh en Jizan y en Najran, matando a decenas de militares, dijo una fuente militar yemení.

Los misiles yemeníes y proyectiles de artillería golpearon las bases militares de Al-Mosfeq y Al-Ramza del ejército saudí en Jizan y Najran, respectivamente.

El 19 de octubre, el ejército y las fuerzas populares de Yemen llevaron a cabo ataques de represalia contra las tropas saudíes en región de Jizan, matando al menos a 13 soldados y oficiales.

Las fuerzas yemeníes continúan ganando terreno en la región fronteriza saudí de Jizan, informaron el lunes y se agregó que lanzaron una ofensiva terrestre en el distrito de al-Khubah en Jizan, matando al menos a 13 soldados saudíes.


*15 soldados saudíes capturados en Ma'rib

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares han capturado a más de una docena de tropas saudíes en la provincia de Marib.*

Al menos 15 militares saudíes fueron capturados por las fuerzas yemeníes en la región de Sarvāḥ de la provincia de Marib.

Las fuerzas yemeníes, mientras tanto, se apoderaron de varias posiciones militares estratégicas en la región de al-Zobab de la provincia de Taiz.

El ejército y las fuerzas populares también atacaron las posiciones militares de los agresores saudíes en las provincias de Najran y Asir, incluida la base militar de Zobneh y un edificio gubernamental en al-Rabou'eh que fueron alcanzados por misiles.

Unidades de artillería del ejército yemení también alcanzaron la base militar de Nahvaqe en Najran y Al-Shabaka en Jizan el viernes.

El jueves, las fuerzas yemeníes mataron a un gran número de fuerzas de la coalición liderada por Arabia en fuertes enfrentamientos en Ma'rib.

"Decenas de fuerzas extranjeras que participan en la agresión liderada por Arabia contra Yemen murieron en feroces enfrentamientos en Ma'rib", dijeron fuentes locales.

Las fuentes también dijeron que decenas de soldados saudíes también resultaron heridos y capturados en las operaciones de las fuerzas yemeníes.

Farsnews


----------



## Javisklax (31 Oct 2015)

El detalle importante que saco de todas las noticias de Yemen y que da al ejercito Houthi y Ansarulá un plus de honestidad es que no bombardean a civiles ni matan a los soldados "saudis" y que tampoco sacan todos los videos de los cadaveres, siempre o casi siempre esta censurado, quien intente compararlos con las ratas de Siria(ya he leido algun comentario por algun lado) simplemente es borregoide. 
Si hicieran lo que hace arabia saudi, seria un escandalo internacional. 
Ánimo a los Yemenies, valientes con dos huevos que defienden su país y encima son gente curtida. Arabia por favor cae me alegrará ver ese hito en la historia


----------



## mazuste (31 Oct 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> El detalle importante que saco de todas las noticias de Yemen y que da al ejercito Houthi y Ansarulá un plus de honestidad



*
Bueno... Tampoco sería tan categórico, por cuanto en Yemen sobre todo, cada tribu es un mundo. Por ejemplo en Ta'iz, hay tuiteros que echan pestes de los houthis al respecto, pero...ienso:*


*
Hay luchas por el poder en la casa real saudita; tanto por la guerra en Yemen, como por problemas de liquidez 
*

Una lucha de poderes está surgiendo entre los dos príncipes más poderosos, según comentan analistas y diplomáticos de Arabia Saudita , que el reino profundo se enfrenta a algunos de sus desafíos más grandes.

" Arabia liderando la intervención militar en Yemen, la caída de los precios del petróleo y el aumento de la violencia extremista están poniendo la dirección del país a prueba, nueve meses después de que el rey Salman asumiera el trono tras la muerte del rey Abdullah,".

Dirigentes del reino también se han enfrentado a las críticas por la tragedia del hajj del mes pasado que, de acuerdo con funcionarios extranjeros, murieron más de 2.200 personas en una estampida en la peregrinación musulmana anual.

El informe dijo que la lucha por el poder dentro de la Casa de Saud ha intensificado entre los dos herederos designados, el príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Nayef, de 56 años de edad, sobrino del rey, y el diputado príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman, de 30 años, que es hijo de Salman.

"Mohammed bin Nayef es el ministro del Interior, mientras que Mohammed bin Salman es de Defensa, y su creciente rivalidad se hace sentir, lo que resulta en algunas políticas perturbadoras en el exterior e internamente", declaró citando expertos.

En el artículo, Frederic Wehrey del Programa de Oriente Medio de la Fundación Carnegie para la Paz Internacional en Washington, señaló que la intervención saudí ha sido "irresponsable" en Yemen y que el aliado occidental clave se puso al lado " de la línea dura", lejos de las reformas .

Las tensiones entre los dos príncipes surgieron después de la eliminación por parte del rey hace seis meses, del príncipe heredero Moqren,, que había sido nombrado como primer príncipe heredero adjunto

En los meses transcurridos, el más joven Mohammed bin Salman se ha movido para apuntalar su poder, según los analistas.

"Mucha gente ve esto como una especie de un golpe de Estado ... que es una de las facciones de tomar el poder por sí mismo", dijo Stephane Lacroix, un especialista en Arabia Saudita en la universidad Sciences Po en París.

El caso de Moqren muestra que "esta posición de príncipe heredero adjunto es un poco precaria", y ayuda a explicar por qué Mohammed bin Salman ha reforzado su posición, 

Además de ser ministro de Defensa, Mohammed bin Salman encabeza principal consejo de coordinación económica del reino, así como un cuerpo de supervisión de Saudi Aramco, la compañía petrolera estatal en exportador de petróleo más grande del mundo.
https://t.co/lrOOl6Nu2Z


----------



## biriato (31 Oct 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Momento de la destrucción de un Tanque Saudí M1A1 Abrams y un blindado Bradley en la frontera con Yemen por armas anti-tanques de las fuerzas yemenís.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2mxPOx0vTbk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




No es un M1A1, parece un M60.


----------



## Harman (31 Oct 2015)

US Asks Mohammad Bin Salman to Stop Yemen Offensive, Find Face-Saving Exit








USA pide Mohammad Bin Salman detener la Ofensiva en Yemen, y que encuentre una salida para "salvar la cara"


(Trad. Google)
31/10/2015

por News Desk 


Los Estados Unidos se disgustó con el desempeño de la Arabia Adjunto príncipe heredero, Mohammad Bin Salman, en Yemen y le pidió que encontrar una salida para salvar la cara a la ofensiva contra el empobrecido país árabe, activista político saudí, dijo Mujtahid.

En su cuenta de Twitter, el activista saudí, que se cree que es un miembro de o tener una fuente bien conectada en la familia real, aclaró las declaraciones del ministro de Exteriores saudí Adel al-Jubeir el miércoles.

En una conferencia de prensa conjunta con su homólogo británico, Philip Hammond, al-Jubeir dijo que la acción militar contra el Yemen "parecía dirigirse hacia una conclusión."

Los Estados Unidos pidió Mohamamd Bin Salman, que es el ministro de Defensa, para detener la ofensiva contra Yemen y encontrar una salida para salvar la cara al ataque, Mujtahid tuiteó.

El activista saudí señaló que Washington está disgustado con la creciente influencia de al-Qaeda y ISIL en Yemen.

Esta insatisfacción se debe a la actuación fallida del ataque saudí, dijo Mujtahid, señalando que existe controversia entre la Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

La disputa está claro por el desacuerdo entre el presidente fugitivo Abd Rabbu Mansour Hadi y su primer ministro Khaled Bahhah, donde Hadi con el respaldo de Riad y Bahah con el respaldo de Abu Dhabi, dijo Mujtahid.

El fracaso de la actuación de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita también se debe a la presión puesta en escena por el ejército yemení y revolucionarios Ansarullah (conocido como huzíes), indicó.

El activista saudí dijo que las fuerzas saudíes no pueden hacer frente a los ataques protagonizadas por el lado de Yemen en las zonas fronterizas de Jizan, Najran y Dhahran Al-Janoub.

*Al-Manar *


----------



## Javisklax (31 Oct 2015)

Los Usanos ven el peligro de la caída de Arabia, si no caída quizá una negación internacional y con ello un aumento de las ayudas a los huties por parte de los aliados de estos, y tendrían razones para darle de todo, que sigan sembrando qie recogeran


----------



## colombo1122 (1 Nov 2015)

https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/190171-potente-ciclon-acercar-yemen

*Un potente ciclón "extraño" se acerca a la devastada Yemen*

La Organización Meteorológica de la ONU anunció que "un raro y potente ciclón" llegará en las próximas horas a Yemen, que sufre una *crisis humanitaria* a causa de la campaña militar lanzada en ese país por su vecina Arabia Saudita.
"Este ciclón es algo muy inusual, estamos muy preocupados, lo estamos vigilando y esperando que el impacto en Yemen sea limitado", señaló la OMM citada por Associated Press. El ciclón, denominado 'Chapala' se ha formado en el mar Arábigo intensificándose rápidamente, hasta alcanzar *vientos de 230 kilómetros por hora*.

La Organización también señaló que no existen registros de que en el pasado un ciclón haya pasado por esa nación de Oriente Medio, de clima seco por lo que n*o se encuentra preparada para fuertes lluvias* que podrían ocurrir como consecuencia de la tormenta.

El niño haciendo de las suyas? el haarp? 
En fin,pobre gente


----------



## mirkoxx (1 Nov 2015)

*Mueren tres militares saudíes en un ataque de represalia yemení*

*Medios yemeníes hablan de la muerte de tres guardias fronterizos saudíes posiblemente a manos de francotiradores del Ejército yemení, cerca de la frontera que comparten Arabia Saudí y Yemen.*

De acuerdo a una fuente militar yemení citada por Yemenakhbar, _“los francotiradores yemeníes acabaron con tres militares saudíes en la Al-Raboah”_, una localidad ubicada en la región de Asir, en el sur de Arabia Saudí


*Saudíes proporcionan misiles TOW de EEUU a terroristas en Yemen

Aviones militares de Arabia Saudí han arrojado grandes cantidades de armas a los terroristas cerca de la ciudad de Taiz (suroeste de Yemen), ha informado este sábado el diario emiratí Skynewsarabia*.

Tras recibir los nuevos armamentos, incluidos misiles antitanque estadounidenses TOW, los grupos terroristas, apoyados por los saudíes, los han utilizado en su lucha contra el Ejército yemení y el movimiento popular Ansarolá.

“Este cargamento incluye misiles de medio alcance, proyectiles antitanque y armamentos ligeros y pesados”, ha precisado un funcionario militar del Ejército yemení.

Además, los aviones saudíes han suministrado armas a las milicias leales al expresidente fugitivo yemení, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, en la provincia oriental de Hadramout.

“Este cargamento incluye misiles de medio alcance, proyectiles antitanque y armamentos ligeros y pesados”, ha precisado un funcionario militar del Ejército yemení.

Según el informe, estas bandas armadas planean llevar a cabo ataques con el apoyo del régimen de Riad y de sus aliados contra las fuerzas populares yemeníes.


*Soldados saudíes muertos en ataques de represalia yemeníes

TEHERAN (FNA) - Las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon cohetes hacia un sitio militar en el suroeste de Arabia Saudita, en represalia por la agresión del reino contra su nación, dejando varios soldados muertos.*

Las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon cohetes en un sitio militar en la región de Jizan, matando e hiriendo a varios soldados saudíes, dijeron las fuentes.

Mientras tanto, una fuente militar yemení dijo que las fuerzas militares y populares destruyeron un número de bases y depósitos de armas utilizadas por las fuerzas saudíes en una zona situada entre las provincias de Marib y al-Jawf en Yemen el viernes, matando e hiriendo a un número no especificado de las fuerzas militares saudíes.

El ejército yemení también frustró el avance de las fuerzas armadas de Arabia en la región sur del país en A Tabab, matando a tres soldados saudíes y detonando dos vehículos blindados saudíes cargados con explosivos.

Farsnews
HispanTV, Nexo Latino

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Esta es información de última hora y muy importante, diversos medios Pro-Yemen anuncia la entrada de las fuerzas rebeldes y del ejercito de Yemen en la ciudad Saudita de Najran. Al menos en un suburbio de ella.

Desde ayer leía que los Houthis anunciaban a los habitantes de la ciudad "rebelarse" contra el poder saudí y se disculpaban por los bombardeos con artillería y cohetes que a diario atacaban la ciudad pero que "ellos sólo respondían a la masacre de su pueblo". Debido a lo complicado de obtener una verificación real de lo que acontece en Yemen no se puede decir a ciencia cierta que ocurre.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Najran city, <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Saudi?src=hash">#Saudi</a> : <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> army forces just announced they have entered the city and &quot;violent clashes now&quot; on streets.</p>&mdash; Abu Hud Al Hadhrami (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/660496317030998016">octubre 31, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

*La ciudad de Najran, #Saudi: #Yemen ejército acaba de anunciar que han entrado en la ciudad y "violentos enfrentamientos ahora" en las calles.* 

*Algunas traducciones de otro tuitero:*

*"Ahora en las entradas a la ciudad de Najran. Experimentando los más pesados enfrentamientos entre el ejército yemení y Sauditas".

"Control 38 en Najran: ciudadanos en Najran afirman que los enfrentamientos han entrado en la ciudad y el retiro de las fuerzas de Saud entrando antes en casas de la ciudadanía violentamente". 

"Ejército yemení y los comités populares han estado luchando en la entrada a la ciudad. Morteros golpearon la ciudad. Y la noticia de la caída del primer Suburbio (barrio de faisaliyah del Al)."*


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Video : Artillery shell fired by <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> forces explodes in western area of Najran city, <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Saudi?src=hash">#Saudi</a> Arabia. <a href="https://t.co/kqvocYnpBz">https://t.co/kqvocYnpBz</a></p>&mdash; Abu Hud Al Hadhrami (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/660703986845118464">noviembre 1, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Photos : Najran city, Saudi Arabia under bombardment of Katyusha rockets launched by <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> forces. <a href="https://t.co/LuAKPPfk5H">pic.twitter.com/LuAKPPfk5H</a></p>&mdash; Abu Hud Al Hadhrami (@BaFana3) <a href="https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/660706662488088576">noviembre 1, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

https://twitter.com/alialialsharafi
https://twitter.com/BaFana3


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Nov 2015)

Pues si que es curioso este ciclon:







Ire viendo y posteando a donde se dirige.


----------



## felino66 (1 Nov 2015)

Aquí se puede seguir online y ver su evolución los próximos días...


https://www.windyty.com/?15.019,48.691,6





Alvin Red dijo:


> Gracias, no conocia esta web.
> Ojo que los modelos pueden fallar porque no es un caso tipico.
> 
> *Perdona, he editado tu mensaje sin querer, privilegios de moderador, queria pulsar responder y no se como le he dado al editar tu mensaje :
> ...


----------



## rotovator (1 Nov 2015)

felino66 dijo:


> *Perdona, he editado tu mensaje sin querer, privilegios de moderador, queria pulsar responder y no se como le he dado al editar tu mensaje :
> *
> .




Me pasó a mí también un par de veces. Hay que ir con cuidado con los privilegios


En liveleak, se comenta este ciclon, como siempre, en forma de humor negro:
LiveLeak.com - Yemen and Oman to potentially receive 8 years of rain in 48 hours.

Hay que ir a los comentarios.


----------



## felino66 (1 Nov 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Perdona, he editado tu mensaje sin querer, privilegios de moderador, queria pulsar responder y no se como le he dado al editar tu mensaje.
> 
> Ojo que los modelos pueden fallar porque no es un caso tipico




No problem; tal y como va el foro me conformo con que no me hayas borrado el post.......::


Y si, a grosso modo los modelos predictivos nunca son fiables, y más en este caso.

.


----------



## mazuste (1 Nov 2015)

La ciudad portuaria yemení de Mukalla está, potencialmente, en el punto de mira del ciclón; en medio de su trayectoria.


----------



## jerjes (2 Nov 2015)

Ha llegado a Yemen más de 1000 terroristas mercenarios del EI q ha fichado Arabia Saudi y para mayor inri la Organización Metereologica Mundial ( OMM ) qpunta q un ciclon devastador llegará este lunes alYemen q ya sufre una crisis humanitaria a causa de los ataques de la Coalicion Arabe, liderada por los saudies q se ha intensificado desde marzo.







"Este ciclon hace q estemos muy preocupados" dijo en Ginebra elportavoz de la OMM Clare Nullis. Señaló q en el pasado no existe registro alguno de q un ciclón haya pasado por el Yemen. Se le ha bautizado con el nombre de Chapala, se ha for mado en el mar Arabigo y se ha intensificado muy rapidamente con vientos q alcanzan de 220 a 250 Km por hora. Su desplazamiento es hacia Omán y norte de Yemen.

La OMM a descrito a C hapala como un evento ciclonico muy grave con potencia de convertirse en tormenta superciclónica en las proximas 24 horas.

El Presidente de la Asamblea Consultiva Islámica de Iran,Lariyani elogia la resistencia del pueblo yemeni ante la agresion saudi y la califica como una leccion para los pueblos agresores. Estas declaraciones en un encuentro con una comitiva yemeni en Teheran, declara q la nación yemeni será la ganadora de esta batalla injusta q ha devenido en la destruccion de las infraestructuras del pais mas la muerte de 6000 civiles y gran cantidad de heridos.

Desde el punto de vista politico lo esencial es terminar con los crimenes de Arabia Saudi. Los yemenies por su parte agradecen la postura irani y solicitan ayudas médicas para los heridos de los criminales bombardeos de los saudies, pues debido al injusto bloqueo q es sometido el pais no tienen acceso a ninguna ayuda.

Arabia saudi sin aval de la ONU a finales de marzo pero con luz verde del Imperio inicia una fallida campaña militar contra el Yemen en un intento de eliminar el movimiento popular de Ansarolá y con el objeto de restaurar en el poder al fugitivo ex presidente Hadi fiel aliado de Riad.

El Ejercito yemeni apoyado por Ansarolá mató a decenas de mercenarios saudies en Al-Yawf en el norte deYemen.

"Las fuerzas yemenies lanzarón ocho misiles Katiusha contra un escondite de las tropas prosaudies en la localidad de Al-Kenaws y acabaron con la vida de decenas de ellos y destruyeron 4 de sus coches blindados", informó la Agencia Yemeni Press. Asimismo el sabado las fuerzas yemenies derribaron un avion espia en Saada.


]


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Nov 2015)

*Vídeo: Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen un tanque saudí en Jizan

Las fuerzas yemeníes han destruido este domingo un tanque saudí en territorio de Arabia Saudí, en represalia a los ataques que lidera Riad contra la nación de Yemen.*

En un vídeo colgado en Internet se aprecia como el Ejército de Yemen con el apoyo de los combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, logró destruir con cohetes un tanque modelo Abrams en la región de Jizan, suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

Según ha informado el canal yemení Al-Masirah, un soldado saudí perdió la vida cuando los yemeníes disparaban cohetes contra posiciones militares en esa zona saudí.

*El Ministerio del Interior de Arabia Saudí confirmó la muerte de uno de sus efectivos en esa localidad saudí.*

Los cohetes de los yemeníes también alcanzaron Najran e impactaron varias bases y campos militares en esa región sudoccidental saudí.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/LyNdf0iRpBs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

VÃ­deo: Fuerzas yemenÃ­es destruyen un tanque saudÃ­ en Jizan - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mazuste (2 Nov 2015)

Sobre la isla yemení de Socotra

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/NsNZ47inbRE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

No será por agua...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/YA0eJ3mrTGY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chiquito (2 Nov 2015)

Je je...... En El Economista ya se refieren al gobierno de Arabia Saudí como* la dictadura* 

Los saudíes siguen derrochando como si el crudo siguiese a 100 dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## mazuste (2 Nov 2015)

Imágen del violento oleaje en la costa de Mukalla.







Esta noche hará contacto con la ciudad 







Ya veremos como quedan estas instalaciones de gas licuado


----------



## mazuste (2 Nov 2015)

Es un vídeo que trata sobre un doble ataque saudita en Saada el 03/06/2015, que mató a 42 personas, entre ellas, 27 niños.

Como curiosidad, se oye entre los sanitarios, hablar en castellano:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bjAFklSxlIQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (2 Nov 2015)

Ataques contra blindados a manos del ejército yemení y los Comités Populares 02/11/2015

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/lIpUE0YIJFA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SARC_borrado (3 Nov 2015)

Mi suposición de hace unas semanas parece que se confirma, los pedófilos han enviado a cientos de mercenarios colombianos a Adén:

Hundreds of Colombians Fighting in Yemen Paid by Saudi-Led Coalition


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Nov 2015)

*Yemen aumenta ataques de represalia contra posiciones saudíes

Las fuerzas yemeníes destruyeron el lunes un tanque estacionado en la base militar saudí Sallah, en la provincia de Najran, en el sur de Arabia Saudí.*

Los efectivos yemeníes también lanzaron varios ataques con cohetes contra otras dos bases militares en Najran y obligaron a las tropas saudíes a huir de ambos recintos. Además, destruyeron vehículos militares desplegados en esta localidad.

En el marco de las operaciones en represalia por la agresión bélica que lidera Riad contra Yemen, las tropas de este país dejaron inoperativo un tanque modelo Abraham en una base militar en la provincia de Jizan, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Harman (3 Nov 2015)

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 5 hHace 5 horas

Ali Abdallah Saleh in the Russian embassy in #Sanaa #Yemen 
*
Ali Abdullah Saleh en la embajada rusa en #Sanaa #Yemen







**

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 5 hHace 5 horas

#Yemen | Ali Abdallah Saleh sends his condolences to those who died in Russian plane crash in #Sinai #Egypt 
*
#Yemen | Ali Abdullah Saleh envía sus condolencias a los que murieron en accidente de avión en Rusia #Sinai #Egypt


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (3 Nov 2015)

En Saud/Sion se oyen llantos y rechinar de dientes, esto es otra patada en los huevos de Putin al anglosionismo. Y hace una semana Al Assad estaba reunido en Damasco con el ministro de exteriores de Omán.


Hay ruido de sables como se decía hace unas décadas, la casa de Saud tiene un futuro muy negro.


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Nov 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes acaban con varios mercenarios saudíes en Marib

Fuerzas yemeníes aniquilaron el lunes a varios mercenarios saudíes en enfrentamientos en Kofel, sita en la provincia central yemení de Marib, según medios locales.*

Por otro lado, fuentes militares hablan del fracaso de ataques de los milicianos leales al fugitivo expresidente yemení, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, en capturar la entrada occidental de la ciudad suroccidental de Taiz, a pesar de contar con el apoyo aéreo de cazas saudíes.



*Fuerzas yemeníes alcanzan varios blancos sauditas

TEHERAN (FNA) - Las fuerzas yemeníes llevaron a cabo ataques de represalia en áreas del reino de Arabia Saudita por seguir bombardeando su país, informaron el martes.*

El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares han destruido 8 vehículos militares en el distrito de al-Rabou'a en la región saudí de Asir.

Las tropas yemeníes también dispararon misiles contra al-Kebri y las montañas al-Dood, en la región de Jizan en Arabia Saudita.

Mientras tanto, aviones de combate saudíes atacaron los distritos de Ghamar y Razih en la provincia yemení de Saada.

Informaciones previas indicaron que el ejército y los combatientes de Ansarullah frustraron un intento por parte de los militantes pro-saudíes para avanzar en un distrito de la provincia yemení de Marib, matando a un gran grupo de ellos.

--------------------------------​
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="ar" dir="rtl">عاجل : تقدم الجيش اليمني واللجان الشعبية والوصول الى مشارف عدن بعد تطهير مديرية المضاربة من الجهة الغربية بمحافظة لحج</p>&mdash; الشرفي آل توتشكا (@alialialsharafi) <a href="https://twitter.com/alialialsharafi/status/661582142657437696">noviembre 3, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

*Urgente: Ejército yemení y los comités alcanzan las afueras de Adén, después de "limpiar" desde la provincia occidental de Lahej.* 


Farsnews 
HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## sueños_guajiros (4 Nov 2015)

Abu Hud Al Hadhrami ‏@BaFana3
Saudi Arabia tries again to get Pakistan's Army to fight in Yemen. | Gen Raheel in Riyadh for crucial military talks
Arabia Saudita intenta de nuevo para obtener el Ejército de Pakistán para luchar en Yemen. | Gen Raheel en Riad para las conversaciones militares cruciales

La fuente diplomática dijo que mientras que Pakistán ya se había comprometido a defender la integridad territorial del Reino, el gobierno KSA quería tropas de tierra para tomar parte en la ofensiva de Yemen.

"Arabia Saudita tiene el mejor y más moderno equipamiento militar pero mal necesita de batalla endurecido oficiales militares para aumentar sus operaciones en Yemen. Incluso después de seis meses de la campaña de Yemen, las fuerzas del CCG están fallando para hacer ganancias significativas en la región. En cambio, los rebeldes han sacudido los planes del ejército saudí y trajo la guerra a un punto muerto ", dijo la fuente.

La fuente dijo que frustrado con su fracaso en Yemen, el gobierno KSA había contratado a mercenarios de Columbia que se pagaban cantidades fuertes por la coalición por sus servicios en Yemen.

"Ahora el gobierno KSA necesita más tropas sobre el terreno, mientras que Pakistán ha resistido varias veces el movimiento. En este contexto, la visita del jefe del Ejército Raheel Sharf es muy crítica ", dijo la fuente.
Just a moment...


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (4 Nov 2015)

Las fuentes yemeníes informaron el martes del ataque misilístico del Ejército y los comités populares de Yemen contra una base militar en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

Según la agencia oficial yemení de noticias Saba, en respuesta a los incesantes ataques saudíes, las fuerzas yemeníes apuntaron con misiles contra una planta de electricidad de la base militar de Al-Musfaq en la región suroccidental saudí de Jizán.

Paralelamente, en otros ataques de represalia llevados a cabo en diferentes partes del país, como la provincia de Taiz (suroeste), las fuerzas yemeníes infligieron grandes pérdidas a los agresores saudíes y sus mercenarios.

Como consecuencia de las operaciones de las fuerzas yemeníes, destacó la fuente, perdieron la vida o resultaron heridas decenas de los mercenarios apoyados por el régimen de Al Saud.

A finales de marzo, Arabia Saudí emprendió una guerra contra su vecino yemení con el fin de restaurar en el poder al expresidente prófugo de Yemen, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su fiel aliado.

hispantv.com


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Nov 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes matan a soldados saudíes y a un importante comandante 

TEHERAN (FNA) - Combatientes de Ansarullah y tropas del ejército mataron a un importante comandante de Arabia y a docenas de sus fuerzas en la provincia de Taiz.*

Las fuerzas yemeníes tomaron el control de una base militar que había sido ocupada por las fuerzas saudíes en la provincia de Taiz hace un tiempo y mataron a un comandante de Arabia y a parte de sus tropas desplegadas en la base.

Tropas saudíes, más tarde, lanzaron una contraofensiva para recuperar la base, pero fracasaron y escaparon de la región después de la pérdida de un importante número de sus vehículos.

Mientras tanto, los combatientes de Ansarullah también atacaron una base en la región fronteriza saudí de Jizan en un ataque masivo con misiles. Se pudo constatar la muerte de varios soldados sauditas e importantes pérdidas materiales. 

El ejército yemení también lanzó ataques con misiles contra bases militares en Zahran en la región fronteriza de Asir en Arabia Saudita.

Los Comités Populares yemeníes dispararon varios misiles contra bases saudíes en el distrito de al-Khubah en Jizan. 

Farsnews

--------------------------------------​
_"La zona del campamento de Algesarh, en Jizan, Arabia Saudita; los Comités del pueblo apoyados por el ejército de Yemen lanzaron varios ataques con artillería destruyendo importante equipo Saudí. Se informa de varios soldados enemigos muertos y heridos." 

"Urgente Najran: artillería del ejército y con el apoyo de comités populares bombardean fuertemente un sitio militar Saudí de importancia." 

"Shabwa: con el apoyo del ejército; comités populares atacan y causan graves pérdidas a las fuerzas mercenarias." 

"Taiz: violentos combates entre fuerzas mercenarias y combatientes del ejército y comites populares. Un convoy de refuerzos enemigos fue emboscado y aniquilado cerca de la ciudad; los mercenarios se "desquitan" bombardeando la ciudad y posiciones populares con cohetes."

Jizan: artillería del ejército y comités populares localizan y atacan emplazamientos de misiles sauditas en Gelah._ 

https://twitter.com/alialialsharafi


----------



## Jalapa (4 Nov 2015)

Tengo una duda. 

Desde hace un tiempo digo casi a diario ese hilo y el 90% de las noticias hablan de los ataques yemeníes..... los follacabras supremos no atacan?, no destruyen, no disparan? No acabo de verlo (y ya me alegraría que les largaran de la faz de la tierra)

Quiero decir, que parece que les estan dando p'al pelo, pero.... de verfad son tan inútiles? Para que tanto avión, tanto misil, tanto petrodolar convertido en armadeultimageneracion?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (4 Nov 2015)

Atacan por el aire impunemente, esperan que se rindan ante el castigo.

Por tierra han entrado hasta Marib, que sería la puerta al resto de la zona en armas, y de ahí no pasan, están recibiendo todos los días un poquito.
Por el noroeste están a la defensiva en su propio territorio.
Y Aden lo mantienen a duras penas con mercenarios extranjeros.

No dan más de si. Lo malo es que si Rusia o Iran les pasan Manpads los follacabras de Siria igual también recibían unos cuantos.

Y viceversa.


----------



## 4motion (4 Nov 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Atacan por el aire impunemente, esperan que se rindan ante el castigo.
> 
> Por tierra han entrado hasta Marib, que sería la puerta al resto de la zona en armas, y de ahí no pasan, están recibiendo todos los días un poquito.
> Por el noroeste están a la defensiva en su propio territorio.
> ...



Espero que limpien siria rápido de ratas, y luego empieza el vía crucis particular de los terroristas sauds 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## mazuste (5 Nov 2015)

*
Avión ruso de carga, acaba de llegar al aeropuerto de Sanaa con 20 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria*
https://twitter.com/NewsOfYemen/status/662221402812997632
*
Saba News: avión de combate de la coalición Saudi derribado sobre Bilad Al Rus, provincia de Sanaa,*





*
En Adén, pelea de gallos: fuerzas de Emiratos (EAU) intervienen para poner fin a los enfrentamientos armados entre fuerzas de Harak y del hijo de Hadi *
https://t.co/xmjgyMAI2N


----------



## scalibu (5 Nov 2015)

Fuerzas yemenÃ­es derriban un aviÃ³n saudÃ­ en SanÃ¡ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (5 Nov 2015)

* Salman, tu guerrita te va a costar un riñón y parte del otro *







A pesar del envío de refuerzos a las fuerzas de invasión, encabezadas por Arabia Saudí, el Ejército de Yemen y las fuerzas populares de Ansarulá han rechazado hasta el momento todos los intentos de los saudíes y sus aliados de progresar en la región de Taizz (suroeste del país).

El martes, el Ejército y las fuerzas populares de Ansarulá expulsaron a las fuerzas invasoras saudíes y a las milicias del presidente dimisionario, Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi, de la base de Al Umari, situada en la región de Zubab, en Taizz.

Según una fuente militar yemení, citada por Al Manar, esta base está en la actualidad bajo el control de las fuerzas yemeníes.

"Los combatientes del Ejército y de Ansarulá tendieron igualmente una emboscada a las fuerzas de invasión en la región de Dabab, en Taizz, matando e hiriendo a decenas de soldados saudíes y otros países, y destruyendo un blindado emiratí", precisó la misma fuente.

Los periódicos del Golfo informaron el lunes de que decenas de vehículos blindados de los EAU habían llegado a Taizz para "liberar" la ciudad de las fuerzas yemeníes.

Una fuente militar yemení habló también de una "implicación militar israelí directa" en los ataques de la coalición norteamericano-saudí contra las costas de Al Maja, también en la provincia de Taizz, junto al Mar Rojo.

Decenas de milicianos pro-Hadi, incluyendo un alto dirigente de los mismos, han muerto, por otro lado, durante una progresión abortada hacia la base de Kaufal, en Maarib (centro del país).

En la zona fronteriza con Arabia, las fuerzas yemeníes han avanzado en la región saudí de Rabua, en la provincia de Assir. Un vehículo y un blindado saudíes fueron destruidos, señaló una fuente militar yemení citada por Al Manar.

En la provincia saudí de Yizzan, las fuerzas yemeníes bombardearon un depósito de armas en la base de Al Meshfaq. Varias explosiones fueron escuchadas tras el ataque.

Agencias


----------



## 4motion (5 Nov 2015)

SARUMAN las vas a pasar muy putas vas derecho al abismo de HELM ,TERRORISTA ASESINO HIJO DE MIL PUTAS.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2015 at 15:50 ----------




scalibu dijo:


> Fuerzas yemenÃ*es derriban un aviÃ³n saudÃ* en SanÃ¡ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino



comienza la FIESTA en YEMEN::


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Nov 2015)

*Misiles yemenís llueven sobre varias provincias de Arabia Saudita

TEHERÁN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y Ansarullah llevaron a cabo varios ataques de represalia contra posiciones claves en varias provincias de Arabia Saudita, causando grandes pérdidas a las fuerzas del reino.*

Fuerzas yemeníes atacaron posiciones en el distrito de al-Qaran en la provincia de Jizan, matando a varias fuerzas saudíes y destruyendo su equipo militar el miércoles por la noche.

Combatientes de Ansarullah también atacaron varios puestos militares saudíes claves en las provincias de Asir y Najran.

Mientras tanto, las fuerzas yemeníes recuperaron el control del campamento militar de ul-Matrab, un sitio muy estratégico en la provincia de Shabwah en Yemen, que estaba bajo el control de los partidarios del ex presidente prófugo de Yemen Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi.

Más temprano el miércoles, el ejército yemení y los comités populares han intensificado sus ataques de represalia contra Arabia Saudita, matando a un grupo de soldados del reino.

Las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon cohetes contra objetivos en la región de saudí de Jizan y mataron a un gran número de soldados.

La televisión Al Mayadeen dijo que Arabia Saudita lanzó nuevos ataques aéreos sobre el área de Safia Tamesh en el distrito de Sanhan en la capital yemení, Saná.

Informaciones previas indicaron que Ansarullah y soldados del ejército de Yemen mataron a un comandante de Arabia y a docenas de sus fuerzas en la provincia de Taiz.


Mientras tanto, los combatientes Ansarullah también atacaron una base en la región fronteriza de Jizan en un ataque con misiles.

El ejército yemení también lanzó ataques con misiles contra bases militares en Zahran en la región fronteriza de Asir de Arabia Saudita.

Comités Populares yemeníes dispararon igualmente varios misiles contra bases saudíes en el distrito de al-Khubah en Jizan.


Farsnews


----------



## explorador (5 Nov 2015)

Esperemos que los rusos reaccionen y no permitan más envites a los saudíes
IraqiSuryani ‏@IraqiSuryani1 1 hHace 1 hora

#Saudi led Arab coalition are preventing/warning the #Russian cargo plane from leaving #Sanaa International Airport.
*
#Saudi led coalición árabe impiden / advirtiendo al avión de carga #Russian abandonen el aeropuerto internacional #Sanaa.


----------



## 4motion (5 Nov 2015)

explorador dijo:


> Esperemos que los rusos reaccionen y no permitan más envites a los saudíes
> IraqiSuryani ‏@IraqiSuryani1 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #Saudi led Arab coalition are preventing/warning the #Russian cargo plane from leaving #Sanaa International Airport.
> ...



¿Y quienes son los terroristas SAUDS para prohibir NADA? ¿que pasa que temeis que PUTIN arme a los yemenis? Estais jodidos y lo sabeis.

Cuanto mas jodidos esteis en YEMEN antes colapsareis TERRORISTAS SAUDS.

Llega la AYUDA HUMANITARIA RUSA ::


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Nov 2015)

*- Ejército de Yemen y milicias Houthi asaltan los puestos militares Sauditas en la ciudad de Al Rabu'a donde se enfrentan en duros combates callejeros y destrozan a las fuerzas de Arabia Saudita. *

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/lsST2SyUC7Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


- Fuerzas de Yemen combaten con todo y detienen la agresión enemiga en Sirwah, Yemen. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/S37q4wJ8EKQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/kCdhShCsjlU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Nov 2015)

Hay bastantes informaciones extraoficiales de la completa "liberación" de la ciudad saudí de Al Rabu'a. Al parecer los puestos militares sauditas dentro y en los alrededores de la ciudad fueron cayendo uno tras otro bajo los combatientes yemenies. Arabia Saudita no confirma la presencia de las fuerzas rebeldes en aquella ciudad de la provincia de Asir lo que es una buena señal para las armas de Yemen. 

Diversos medios hablan de que "la bandera de Yemen" ya ondea sobre los edificios en la localidad de Al Rabu'a y de la retirada masiva de las fuerzas de Saud. 

https://www.facebook.com/hamidrezq0/posts/1036886749675598
https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## mazuste (6 Nov 2015)

Emiratos( EAU) y los sauditas (KSA) se pasan por el forro las sanciones y usan puertos y tropas eritreas en su agresión a Yemen






https://t.co/lrH6ULcsel


----------



## Peregrino789 (6 Nov 2015)

https://actualidad.rt.com/sociedad/187744-arabia-saudita-contrata-expertos-relaciones-publicas
Arabia Saudita recurre a expertos de EE.UU. para limpiar su imagen tras matar civiles en Yemen


----------



## mazuste (6 Nov 2015)

Peregrino789 dijo:


> https://actualidad.rt.com/sociedad/187744-arabia-saudita-contrata-expertos-relaciones-publicas
> Arabia Saudita recurre a expertos de EE.UU. para limpiar su imagen tras matar civiles en Yemen



*
Eso quiere decir que, en poco tiempo irán desfilando sus asalariados del teclado con sus "calmantes" mensajes para evangelizar estos lares... 
*


----------



## Iskra (6 Nov 2015)

La solución del conflicto yemení está en manos de Arabia Saudí, aseguró el embajador de Rusia en Yemen, Vladímir Dédushkin.

Lea más en http://mundo.sputniknews.com/orient...icto-solucion-arabia-saudi.html#ixzz3qiPzrN3V

Sobre los mercenarios colombianos....
Hasta octubre pasado, la opinión pública mundial sabía muy poco sobre la tragedia de guerra e invasión que vive Yemen desde hace siete meses.

Lea más en Mercenarios colombianos destapan la tragedia en Yemen

Lo que se dice desde el Kremlin.....


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Nov 2015)

*Para el deleite: 28 minutos de impresionantes combates entre las fuerzas de Yemen contra las de Arabia Saudita por la ciudad de Al Rabu'a que finalizó con una dura y desastrosa derrota para las armas de Saud.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/IDaL-jr4Nzg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## mazuste (7 Nov 2015)

Iskra dijo:


> La solución del conflicto yemení está en manos de Arabia Saudí, aseguró el embajador de Rusia en Yemen, Vladímir Dédushkin..



Estas declaraciones del representante ruso en San'aa, tienen que ver, concretamente, con el evento de la llegada del avión ruso con 20 toneladas de ayuda al aeropuerto yemení controlado por los houthis del ejercito.

Resulta que, los saudies, han amenazado que derribarán al avión ruso si despega. Es más: dicen que, dicho avión, deberá pasar un control en aeropuerto saudí , a lo que los responsables del aparato se han negado, con algún tipo de rifirrafe incluido con algún representante saudí en el aeropuerto de Sana'a. 

Al final, los sauditas han tenido que recular achacar dicho impedimento a los houthis, diciendo que: *"Las milicias han impedido la salida del avión de la ayuda rusa... en un intento de atraer la atención internacional,"* inocho:

Parece ser que, al respecto, los emiraties han dado su versión del asunto,
que viene a decir algo así como: 
*"El depuesto presidente yemení Ali Abdullah Saleh intentó huir de la capital de Sanaa a bordo de un avión ruso..."* y tal y cual...

Así que ese es el contexto en el que el embajador ruso mandó a parar la arrogancia saudita, acusándoles de inundar el Este del Yemen de alqaedianos al por mayor: precisamente donde están los famosos yacimientos de Rubalkaba , "tesoro" que quieren compartir Israel y los Saud.


----------



## Javisklax (7 Nov 2015)

Gracias mazuste por informarnos, agregate los gracias a todos y cada uno de los post leo en movil y no da la opcion de grax, impresionante el de los 28 minutos, los saudis no saben donde meterse!!! 
Me he percatado de una cosa, siempre estoy viendo videos de la guerra de siria, Yemen y Ucrania , y veo una gran diferencia de cosa tan "simple" como el posicionarte y disparar, en Siria los follacabras disparan desde la cadera y al tun tun,se ve claramente en la mayoria de los videos, pero los Yemenies fijaros ni uno dispara una rafaga mas larga de 5 tiros y apuntan se apoyan y fijan objetivo, igual que los novorrusos, gente a la que estan intentando conquistar, sera el echo moral de apuntar y matar al invasor? No me creo que los follacabras no esten entrenados, no tendrían tantos avances, pero creo que es por el numero de combatientes mas que tácticas o mera supervivencia, se nota distinto muy distinto ese detalle, conquistadores vs conquistados ahi vemos quien lleva las de ganar quiza...


----------



## Sentencia75 (7 Nov 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> Gracias mazuste por informarnos, agregate los gracias a todos y cada uno de los post leo en movil y no da la opcion de grax, impresionante el de los 28 minutos, los saudis no saben donde meterse!!!
> Me he percatado de una cosa, siempre estoy viendo videos de la guerra de siria, Yemen y Ucrania , y veo una gran diferencia de cosa tan "simple" como el posicionarte y disparar, en Siria los follacabras disparan desde la cadera y al tun tun,se ve claramente en la mayoria de los videos, pero los Yemenies fijaros ni uno dispara una rafaga mas larga de 5 tiros y apuntan se apoyan y fijan objetivo, igual que los novorrusos, gente a la que estan intentando conquistar, sera el echo moral de apuntar y matar al invasor? No me creo que los follacabras no esten entrenados, no tendrían tantos avances, pero creo que es por el numero de combatientes mas que tácticas o mera supervivencia, se nota distinto muy distinto ese detalle, conquistadores vs conquistados ahi vemos quien lleva las de ganar quiza...



Yo no me he fijado, pero si es cierto lo que dices lo más probable es porque los yemenís no andan sobrados de munición por el bloqueo marítimo y aéreo mientras que los rebeldes sirios tienen munición para aburrir.
Saludos.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (7 Nov 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes atacan con misiles la base militar saudí Bin Yalin en Jizan *

Fuerzas yemenÃ­es atacan con misiles la base militar saudÃ­ Bin Yalin en Jizan - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mazuste (7 Nov 2015)

*
Ejército y Houthis lanzan ofensiva masiva en el sur*

Ayer por la tarde, el Ejército yemení y sus comités populares - dirigido por los huzíes - han lanzado una gran operación militar para recuperar las estratégicas gobernaciones de el Shawba y Dhale en el sur de Yemen tras que las Fuerzas pro-Hadi capturaran esta provincia a mediados de agosto .
https://t.co/nSBpkTsw39


----------



## mirkoxx (7 Nov 2015)

*Algunos informaciones interesantes desde fuentes Yemenís (que son las únicas que reportan, las sauditas nada de nada):* 

- Los comités populares y los militares de Yemen anuncian la segunda fase de su operación de combate contra Arabia Saudita y mercenarios en Yemen. Recomiendan a los civiles evacuar la ciudad fronteriza de Najrán, puesto que, comenzarán ataques muy fuertes con misiles e incursiones de "lucha directa" contra la localidad. 

- Se reporta el hundimiento de un buque militar de la coalición en la zona de Bab el-Mandeb por misiles yemenies; sería el cuarto de la guerra. 

- Luego de la caída de Rabuah (ciudad fronteriza Saudí ) en Asir se logro la incautación de grandes cantidades y valioso equipo militar por parte de las fuerzas de Yemen. 

- Según los informes, al parecer las fuerzas de Yemen se apoderaron de Al-Tuwwal y de la base Saudí que la rodea en su avance en la provincia de Jizan. Con esto tendrían una posición clave que domina una importante carretera en el área. 

- 10.000 voluntarios de tribus yemenies se han acumulado en la frontera para iniciar una nueva y masiva incursión en Arabia Saudita. 

- En Al-Tuwwal muchos soldados enemigos cayeron por acción de misiles del ejército de Yemen; las ambulancias no paraban de llegar. 

- El puesto militar saudí de Khawjarah (Jizan) fue bombardeado por artillería y misiles lo que provocó la huida de las fuerzas sauditas. 

- El puesto militar saudí de Masfaq (Jizan) también es atacado y gran cantidad de vehículos y militares escapan en medio del caos. Lo mismo para las instalaciones militares de Jabiri y Shabakah. 

- Un número de soldados saudíes fueron muertos y otros heridos después que las fuerzas yemeníes dispararan misiles hacia Qaim Zabeed (Jizan). 

https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## la mano negra (7 Nov 2015)

¡¡¡¡Ostrasssss.... Pedrín !!!!!! Me parece que la jugada de ajedrez va a desplazar su centro de acción de Siria a Yemen. Sobre las bases militares saudíes están cayendo los cohetes yemeníes con una precisión pasmosa . Vaya usted a saber quién está dotando de esa precisión a dichos cohetes.

Esto es un jaque a la reina pero en toda regla. Los aguerridos yemeníes pueden proseguir su avance por la franja costera saudí que da al Mar Rojo hasta llegar a la mismísima Meca. Esas serían palabras mayores . El régimen saudí se estaría tambaleando.

La reina de las piezas negras está en jaque. Los peones blancos yemeníes avanzan hacia ella.

Putin sigue jugando al ajedrez fría y meticulosamente y no hace caso de los intentos de distraerle que le está haciendo el Imperio con todo tipo de jugarretas como el tema del avión, el asesor asesinado , las caricaturas sacrílegas y muchas más cosas que le estará haciendo.

Si Arabia se tambalea ,estamos hablando del petróleo , señores , y eso son palabras muy gruesas.

¿ Se dan cuenta ustedes de la profundidad de la jugada ?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Nov 2015)

La población saudí ribereña del mar Rojo es chiita, y la zona está separada del centro de Arabia por un mar de arena que también lo separa de Yemen.

Para recuperar el territorio perdido los saudíes lo van a tener muy difícil sobre el terreno por la geografía, la población hostil y la combatividad de la infantería.


----------



## 4motion (7 Nov 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Ostrasssss.... Pedrín !!!!!! Me parece que la jugada de ajedrez va a desplazar su centro de acción de Siria a Yemen. Sobre las bases militares saudíes están cayendo los cohetes yemeníes con una precisión pasmosa . Vaya usted a saber quién está dotando de esa precisión a dichos cohetes.
> 
> Esto es un jaque a la reina pero en toda regla. Los aguerridos yemeníes pueden proseguir su avance por la franja costera saudí que da al Mar Rojo hasta llegar a la mismísima Meca. Esas serían palabras mayores . El régimen saudí se estaría tambaleando.
> 
> ...



He mantenido y mantengo que es prioritario Joder a los sauds y los yemenitas bien equipados y ayudados son temibles. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## Harman (7 Nov 2015)

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 30 minHace 30 minutos

Unconfirmed reports of #Yemen-i forces hitting a (4th) #Saudi warship off the coast of Bab Al-Mandab #Yemen
*
Informes no confirmados de fuerzas # Yemen-i que golpean una (4º) buque de guerra #Saudi de la costa de Bab Al-Mandeb #Yemen

_Están demostrando ser buenos en la intriga pero pésimos en el arte de la guerra._


----------



## bladu (7 Nov 2015)

Los yemenis al asalto de la ciudad Ar Rabbah en Arabia Saudi. EN el minuto 6:38 se comen los saudies un RPG -azo lanzado por los yemenis a un vehiculo blindado 

Arabia SaudÃ­ - Raboah - Parte 2 - Asalto del EjÃ©rcito YemenÃ­ contra los saudÃ­es - 6 Noviembre 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Nov 2015)

Si no ponéis mapas o geolocalizaciones es como si decís que están entre Pinto y Valdemoro...

Donde coño está Al Rabu'a? O_O


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Nov 2015)

bladu dijo:


> Los yemenis al asalto de la ciudad Ar Rabbah en Arabia Saudi. EN el minuto 6:38 se comen los saudies un RPG -azo lanzado por los yemenis a un vehiculo blindado
> 
> Arabia SaudÃ* - Raboah - Parte 2 - Asalto del EjÃ©rcito YemenÃ* contra los saudÃ*es - 6 Noviembre 2015 - YouTube




Algo dice de Israel después de los habituales berridos tras el pepinazo.


----------



## Chiquito (7 Nov 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Si no ponéis mapas o geolocalizaciones es como si decís que están entre Pinto y Valdemoro...
> 
> Donde coño está Al Rabu'a? O_O



Casi en la frontera....

https://www.google.es/maps/@17.5840561,43.3220904,11z


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Nov 2015)

Gracias, caballero ^_^

---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 01:18 ----------

osea, que estamos flipando porque han cogido un pueblo de 600 hb en el límite de la frontera.. pos vale


----------



## mirkoxx (8 Nov 2015)

*Informaciones sueltas desde Yemen:* 

- El Ejército y el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá han conseguido hacerse con el control de más del 75 % de la provincia de Marib, en el centro de Yemen, informan fuentes locales.

Fuentes citadas este sábado por la agencia iraní de noticias Fars han reportado que el Ejército y el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, además de retomar el control de gran parte de Marib, han acabado con la vida de al menos 20 soldados saudíes.

También han informado de que las fuerzas yemeníes ya tienen bajo su control las principales vías de transito de dicha provincia y los centros gubernamentales en Marib.

- La ciudad saudí de Al Rabuah, bajo control de Yemen, ha sido sometida a fuertes ataques aéreos sauditas. Éxodo de residentes de Al Rabuah a Dhahran al-Janoub y pueblos cercanos por los bombardeos de los apaches sauditas. 

- Jizan: comités populares destruyen la torre de vigilancia saudita en un campamento militar cerca de Algesarh. 

- Jizan: Tanque Abrams saudí dañado luego de un avance yemení en Almmaud. La artillería del ejército de Yemen también bombardea posiciones enemigas en Al Jabri. 

- Najran: Misiles de los comités populares y del ejército golpean sitios enemigos en Al-Hammad. 

https://twitter.com/tonytohcy 
HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Harman (8 Nov 2015)

Breaking: Yemeni Army and Houthis Capture Large Parts of Southern Yemen








Breaking: El Ejército yemení y huzíes Captura grandes partes del sur de Yemen


(Trad. Google)
08/11/2015

Por Leith Fadel


Hace instantes, el Ejército yemení y sus comités populares - liderados por el huzíes - impusieron un control total sobre las gobernaciones del sur de Yemen Al-Dhale y Al-Hajj tras una serie de tiroteos intensos con las milicias saudíes respaldado pro-Hadi y sus aliados .

De acuerdo con informes del campo de batalla, tanto del Al-Dhale y Al-Lahj gobernaciones, el Ejército yemení y la huzíes evitado con éxito las defensas de primera línea de las milicias pro-Hadi y ha impuesto el control de varios sitios alrededor de estas provincias mencionadas en menos de 72 horas.

En conjunto con su avance en el Al-Dhale y Al-Lahj gobernaciones, el Ejército yemení y los huthis se preparan para asaltar el imperativo Al-'Anad base aérea de Al-Dhale; Se espera que este asalto a comenzar en las próximas horas.

Para añadir a la difícil situación de las milicias pro-Hadi, el ejército yemení y huzíes tienen corte todos los caminos que conducen a la capital de la provincia de Al-Dhale; es probable que pedirá aviones de guerra de la coalición-saudíes llevado a la huelga a las fuerzas anti-gubernamentales con el fin de levantar el sitio.

Según informes, el ejército yemení y huzíes han capturado cinco controles de seguridad dentro de la ciudad estratégica de Damat en el Al-Dhale gobernación después de obligar a los pro-Hadi milicias a abandonar sus puestos y retirarse a la campiña oriental de la provincia.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 10:38 ----------



****​*
Hussam Almolaiki ‏@hussam25173474 2 minHace 2 minutos

Houthi forces blocked the Adahi port in #Taiz and it is the last open port in the city .
#Yemen
*
Fuerzas Houthi bloquearon el puerto Adahi en #Taiz y es el último puerto abierto en la ciudad.
#Yemen

---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 10:47 ----------

****​*

_Por si fuera poco, además un ciclón_


 Cyclone Ocean Indien ‏@Cycloneoi 24 hHace 24 horas

forecasts are more pessimistic than ever for #Socotra island.
#Megh #Yemen 







****​*

Cyclone Ocean Indien ‏@Cycloneoi 2 hHace 2 horas

#MEGH 110kt CAT.3 eye will begin to cross #Socotra island very soon 
*
#MEGH 110kt Cat.3 ojo comenzará a cruzar la isla #Socotra muy pronto


----------



## bladu (8 Nov 2015)

Chiquito dijo:


> Casi en la frontera....
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@17.5840561,43.3220904,11z




Yo diria que a unos 10 - 20 Km dentro de la frontera Saudi con Yemen.


----------



## Harman (8 Nov 2015)

Enrico Ivanov ha retwitteado
Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 44 minHace 44 minutos

#Houthis & Pro Saleh forces take control of Damt city from Hadi loyalists backed by GCC coalition & airstrikes 
*
#Houthis Y fuerzas Pro Saleh tomar el control de la ciudad DAMT a los leales Hadi respaldados por GCC coalición y ataques aéreos


----------



## delhierro (8 Nov 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Gracias, caballero ^_^
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 01:18 ----------
> 
> osea, que estamos flipando porque han cogido un pueblo de 600 hb en el límite de la frontera.. pos vale



Es como si nosotros pegamos a Portugal con toda la ayuda de OTAN. Y los portugueses toman San Benito de la Contienda. Hombre la guerra no la ganan solo por eso, pero demuestran algo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Nov 2015)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Algo dice de Israel después de los habituales berridos tras el pepinazo.



Dice lo que no dice el ISIS, que va a haber hondonadas de hostias para Israel.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 12:07 ----------

¿Otro ciclón en Yemen? ¿más?.


----------



## Harman (8 Nov 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dice lo que no dice el ISIS, que va a haber hondonadas de hostias para Israel.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 12:07 ----------
> 
> ¿Otro ciclón en Yemen? ¿más?.



_Si.
El segundo en una semana._

****​*
Haidar Sumeri ‏@IraqiSecurity 4 minhace 4 minutos

Big Houthi advances in southern #Yemen. Captured:
-Strategic hill overlooking Al-Anad air base.
-Damt city.
-Base near Bab Al-Mandab strait.
*

Gran avance Houthi en el sur de #Yemen. capturado:
-Strategic hill overlooking Al-Anad air base.
-Damt city.
-Base near Bab Al-Mandab strait.


----------



## ulyses (8 Nov 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Gracias, caballero ^_^
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 01:18 ----------
> 
> osea, que estamos flipando porque han cogido un pueblo de 600 hb en el límite de la frontera.. pos vale





Toda esa zona de la frontera estaba y esta hipermilitarizada, con puestos militares de tiro y observación continuos.

sin duda es un éxito notable por parte de las fuerzas de yemen hacer una infiltración y romper estas lineas a esa escala, sin blindados y sin apoyo aéreo.

es muy probable también que en estos pueblos se almacenen gran cantidad de municiones y pertrechos para las fuerzas de los puestos q dije antes.

por último decir que los sauditas estan haciendo un uso muy pobre de sus medios blindados, dispersos y estacionados a la defensiva no hacen sino servir de tiro al pato, pero claro se ve que los sauditas no saben/no quieren combatir sin aire acondicionado


----------



## toni kurz (8 Nov 2015)

Ja Ja. Años AS sacando pecho con Irán y finalmente no puede hacerle frente a un Yemen destruído ( pero con cojones e inteligencia) y al que tuvo que buscar ayuda de todos lados para atacarlo.
Estos pedorros saudies querían jugar la champions y están perdiendo en la tercera categoría de la liga.
por lo visto una cosa es mandar a otro cometer crímenes por el mundo y otra cosa es poner el propio culo. No tienen nada esas basuras.


----------



## Harman (8 Nov 2015)

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 3 hHace 3 horas

#Houthis sources are claiming to have destroyed a #Saudi gunboat off the shore of Mocha, this would be the 5th ship destroyed by #Yemen-is
*
#Houthis Fuentes afirman haber destruido una cañonera #Saudi de la orilla de Mocha, esta sería la quinta nave destruida por # Yemen-es


----------



## Javisklax (8 Nov 2015)

5 barcos destruidos son muchos millones de perdidas y vidas humanas que por cojones han debido morir si les alcanzan misiles antibuque... Cero noticias del lado saudí ni siquiera lo desmienten o que? Parece que les estan dando pero a base de bien...


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (8 Nov 2015)

Este es el ministro de los wenos, que si pisa Yemen nadie le hace ni puto caso.

http://www.qna.org.qa/en-us/News/15...ign-Minister-Commends-Qatari-Yemeni-Relations

Doha, November 08 (QNA) - Yemeni Foreign Minister Dr. Riad Yassin hailed the brotherly relations between the peoples of the State of Qatar and Yemen, saying that the two countries have the same **********, absolute frankness and transparency. 
In an interview with Qatari daily (Al Sharq), issued Sunday, Dr. Riad Yassin praised the relief efforts provided by the State of Qatar in all Yemeni cities and the Qatari wounded who sacrificed their lives to rescue the Yemeni people. 
He underlined the strength of the Yemeni-GCC relations, saying "we are now on a new stage (1+6), which means Yemen with the Gulf States, and this is a project we crystallized in Saudi Arabia, then we will move forward from the (1+ 6) to the fully integration to be (7)," considering that this requires stages. 
On the Yemeni affairs, he said the previous positions of Houthis make him not optimistic to go for Geneva consultations, but "we are committed to the decision of President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, and we will go to Geneva." Yassin commended UN envoy Ismail Ould Cheikh's efforts towards the success of the upcoming consultations, despite all the circumstances and statements released by Houthi militias. 
The Yemeni Foreign Minister called on the Houthis to respond to the demands of the Yemeni people, implement the United Nations Resolution (2216), reject violence and force, hand over their weapons to the state and to immediately release all detainees, saying such steps are in the right direction. 
Regarding a military solution with Houthi rebels and the ousted president Ali Abdullah Saleh for a political solution, Yassin said there is no solution at the moment, adding that when a militia uses military force and take over the state's institutions, how to deal with it? He added that the goal is not to eliminate the Houthis, but to eliminate what they are doing of criminal violence. 

*Responding to a question whether he expects Russia's intervention in Yemen, as in Syria, Dr. Riad Yassin said "We consider Russia's role in Yemen is balanced among all parties, and I met the Russian Ambassador in Manama who assured me that Russia respects the UN resolution, although it abstained from voting, but did not used Veto, and will cooperate with the international community for its implementation."* The Yemeni Foreign Minister expressed concern about the Russian intervention in Syria, because this will deepen the crisis, especially that Russia believes that it can succeed in Yemen after failing in Afghanistan and Iraq and later in Syria. (QNA)


----------



## mirkoxx (9 Nov 2015)

*Informaciones desde Yemen:*

- *Fuerzas yemeníes toman múltiples posiciones militares cerca de Adén.

El Ejército y el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá han tomado este domingo el control de varias posiciones militares cercanas a la ciudad sureña de Adén, informaron fuentes locales.*

Las fuerzas yemeníes también consiguieron recapturar lugares colindantes a la base aérea de Al-Anad en la provincia suroccidental de Lahij, mientras que al mismo tiempo eliminaron a varios hombres armados leales al prófugo expresidente yemení, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi.

- Última hora: Se informa que fuerzas Houthis han tomado completamente Juban en la gobernación de Dhali.

- Fuerzas leales a la coalición saudí intentan lanzar un contraataque para recapturar Damt (Dhali) y Beihan (Shabwah), chocando fuertemente con los Houthis, Yemen. 

- Jizan: Ejército y Hutíes Yemeníes destruyen una torre de control Saudí. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/10M5r_KGAHg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

- Hoy, múltiples misiles y proyectiles de artillería del ejército de Yemen fueron lanzados contra varias ubicaciones en las provincias Sauditas de Asir, Najran y Jizan. 

- Najran: ejército de Yemen golpea con su artillería posiciones militares sauditas al norte de Al-mihdhar. 

HispanTV, Nexo Latino
https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## Harman (10 Nov 2015)

маяковский ‏@moscow_ghost 2 hHace 2 horas

маяковский ha retwitteado Jane Novak

Is U.S. hiding how much it is 'willing' to help #SaudiArabia kill #Yemen-is?
*
Está US escondiendo cuánto es 'dispuesto' para ayudar #SaudiArabia matar # Yemenies?

**
Jane Novak ‏@JNovak_Yemen 3 hHace 3 horas

Centcom: #US provided midair refueling to 2139 #Saudi aircraft on bombing runs to #Yemen April-October. +/- 12 daily
*
Centcom: #US Proporcionado repostaje aire para 2.139 aviones #Saudi en bombardeos a #yemen de abril a octubre. +/- 12 diaria

https://news.vice.com/article/saudi...n-could-make-things-really-awkward-for-the-us …


Desagradable Aliados de Arabia Saudita en Yemen podría hacer cosas realmente incómodo para los EE.UU.


(Trad. Google)
09/11/2015

Por Samuel Oakford

Apenas unas semanas después de que la ONU dijo que los soldados eritreos pueden estar en el suelo en el Yemen, Sudán informes, ha enviado cientos de soldados más para luchar por la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.

La aparente llegada de refuerzos de los aliados desagradables de Arabia Saudita - Eritrea y Sudán tienen antecedentes pésimos derechos humanos - no sólo tiene el potencial de hundir el Yemen aún más en el caos, pero pone los Estados Unidos, un miembro de facto de la coalición, en la posición extremadamente incómoda de respaldar a un equipo que incluye a los combatientes de al menos un país que ha criticado en repetidas ocasiones por cometer atrocidades.

La alianza liderada por Arabia, que incluye oficialmente al menos nueve países, ha estado luchando en Yemen desde finales de marzo en respuesta a los rebeldes chiitas Houthi del país y sus aliados derrocar al presidente y tomar el poder en la mayor parte del país. A mediados de octubre, fuentes locales confirmaron a VICE News que varios cientos de soldados sudaneses habían llegado a la ciudad portuaria de importancia estratégica de Adén. El lunes, la agencia de noticias francesa AFP citó a funcionarios yemeníes como decir que un 400 soldados sudaneses adicionales han aterrizado en Aden, uniéndose a 500 que ya estaban allí.

Aunque VICE News no pudo confirmar de inmediato la exactitud de las cifras de tropas, está claro que las fuerzas sudanesas están presentes sobre el terreno en Yemen. Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU), que durante años ha llenado sus filas con los extranjeros y alista la ayuda de contratistas de seguridad privados, ha sido madre acerca de la composición de sus fuerzas en el Yemen. 

Varios de los derechos humanos y las fuentes diplomáticas, que habló a condición de guardar el anonimato, han dicho VICE News que - al igual que la fuerza total de trabajo de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos - Fuerzas del país incluyen soldados de fuera del Golfo, entre ellos varios países asiáticos. Respaldo de Sudán por la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, por su parte, ha estado ligada a la asistencia financiera del Golfo, incluyendo la extensión de los préstamos.

A fines del mes pasado, un panel de expertos de la ONU que supervisa tanto en Somalia y Eritrea informó de que Eritrea ha llegado a un acuerdo tanto con Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos que "involucrado permitiendo la coalición árabe para utilizar las tierras de Eritrea, el espacio aéreo y las aguas territoriales en las que es anti-Houthi campaña militar en Yemen ".

El grupo de seguimiento se encontró que la compensación reportada de Eritrea, incluyendo dinero y combustible suministros, violaría una resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de 2009 que impuso un embargo de armas en el país y las sanciones financieras y las bandas de viaje en sus líderes. 

El grupo de monitoreo también informó de que varias fuentes bien colocadas, incluyendo un "ex funcionario de alto rango de Eritrea" les habían dicho que "unos 400 soldados eritreos fueron incorporados con los Emiratos Árabes Unidos", en Yemen. Los expertos de la ONU dijeron que esto también representa una violación de la resolución 2009.

El servicio militar obligatorio, que a menudo se ve a los ciudadanos involuntariamente añadido a filas militares, donde pueden permanecer durante décadas, el gobierno de Eritrea, considerado uno de los más opresivos del mundo, prácticas forzados. Estas políticas draconianas, entre otros, son a menudo citados por el éxodo masivo de cientos de miles de eritreos a Europa como parte de la crisis de los refugiados en curso del continente.

La presencia de las fuerzas sudanesas y, posiblemente, de Eritrea, pone a los Estados Unidos - respaldo occidental principal de Arabia Saudita - en un aprieto. Washington ha liderado las críticas contra el gobierno sudanés en Jartum, acusándolo de las continuas violaciones de los derechos humanos en varias regiones. El presidente del país, Omar al-Bashir, sigue bajo la acusación de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) por genocidio y otros crímenes. 

Los EE.UU. han, desde el mismo comienzo de la intervención árabe-dirigido en Yemen, suministrado a los saudíes con el apoyo logístico y de inteligencia vital, que incluye lo que denomina "orientar la asistencia." En el centro de sus esfuerzos logísticos son múltiples misiones de reabastecimiento de combustible que tienen lugar sobre Arabia espacio aéreo.

Según Comando Central (CENTCOM), los petroleros estadounidenses descargaron combustible a por lo menos 2.139 aviones entre 03 de abril y 23 de octubre - en promedio más de 10 aviones por día. Según la ONU, que la mayoría de los más de 2.355 civiles muertos desde finales de marzo han muerto como consecuencia de los ataques aéreos de la coalición. 

_'Si bien no sabemos qué unidades han sido enviados a Adén, lo que sí sabemos es que vienen de ejército con un pedigrí terrible.'_​
Funcionarios estadounidenses menosprecian rutinariamente el gobierno sudanés. En septiembre, Samantha Power, el embajador de Washington ante la ONU, criticó a China por haber invitado a Bashir, twitteando que Pekín "no tiene en cuenta la Corte Penal Internacional trabaja en la justicia para las víctimas de abusos de Bashir". Sin embargo, los EE.UU. se encuentra ahora el apoyo explícito a una coalición que cuenta Bashir entre sus líderes reunidos y principales contribuyentes de tropas.

El 22 de octubre, el diario de propiedad de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos El Nacional citó un funcionario yemení en un informe que decía que las tropas sudanesas desplegadas en Yemen son "especialistas en combate en terrenos de montaña, y serán utilizados para ayudar a liberar a Ibb y Taez, ambas provincias montañosas. " 

Aunque los detalles siguen siendo escasos en donde y cuando las fuerzas sudanesas lucharán, informes diciendo que serían desplegados en las zonas montañosas de Yemen plantearon preocupación adicional entre los funcionarios de derechos humanos.

"El enfoque del ejército sudanés a la lucha en las montañas es claro", dijo Akshaya Kumar, director adjunto de las Naciones Unidas de Human Rights Watch y experto en Sudán. "En Jebel Marra montañas de Darfur, las montañas Nuba del sur de Kordofán y del Nilo Azul Ingressana Hills, los investigadores de HRW han encontrado que sus tropas han ignorado las leyes de la guerra y abusado de civiles con impunidad."

"Si bien no sabemos qué unidades han sido enviados a Adén, lo que sí sabemos es que vienen de ejército con un pedigrí atroz", agregó Kumar.


----------



## mazuste (10 Nov 2015)

*
La ONU da cobertura a espías estadounidenses *

El pasado 26 de octubre, el reportero Mathew Lee *esta información* sobre Yemen:


> *
> Fuentes de Inner City Press dicen sobre una nueva baja, de la ONU en Sana'a, que los huzíes denominancomo dos miembros de la inteligencia de Estados Unidos, con identificación de que trabajan para la empresa que gestiona el hotel que hoy ocupa la ONU que ahora están detenidos. *



Estos "contratistas" volaron a Sanaa desde Yibuti, donde EE.UU. tiene una base militar y de inteligencia. El avión de estos "contratistas" fue alquilado por la ONU.

El huzíes, obviamente, se preguntaron por qué en ese momento, con Sanaa bajo intensos ataques aéreos estadounidenses y sauditas, "contratistas hosteleros" llegaron a Sanaa. 

Ocurre que, uno de los "contratistas" ha resultado muerto, presuntamente por suicidio, mientras estaba en prisión y, USA Today, dice que su nombre es John Hamen de Chesapeake y que su cuerpo será repatriado para ser enterrado en el cementerio de Arlington. Para ser un "contratista hostelero", este tal Hamen, tiene unos honores un tanto curiosos:



> * El portavoz de la ONU, Stephane Dujarric, dijo a CBS que no podía confirmar la nacionalidad de los contratistas, pero dijo que llegaron en un avión de la ONU desde Yibuti el 20 de octubre y fueron detenidos por "las autoridades en el aeropuerto de Saná."
> 
> Él dijo que los dos "no son contratistas de la ONU", pero trabajan para la empresa que gestiona las instalaciones que la ONU está utilizando en Saná.
> 
> La página profesional en LinkedIn de Hamen enumera su ocupación como "apoyo diplomático" y describe a sus empleadores anteriores como "Comando de Operaciones Especiales" de EE.UU., Ejército de Estados Unidos, y elemento de apoyo en comunicaciones conjuntas. *



USAtoday

¿No será eso mucho curricular, para ser hostelero en un hotel de la ONU?

El apunte de " comunicaciones conjuntas" es un mercado interesante:


> *
> [..] se compone de servicio activo conjunto, de personal de la Guardia Nacional y la Reserva, que se pueden desplegar a nivel mundial en cuestión de horas desde la notificación para proporcionar paquetes de comunicación adaptados a las necesidades específicas de una sede completa conjunta grupo de trabajo y un grupo de trabajo de operaciones especiales conjuntas. *



Joint Communications Support Element

Está claro que, estos dos "contratistas" y "ex" fuerzas especiales estadounidenses eran cualquier cosa menos personal civil al uso. Y, probablemente, se estaban preparando para establecer un nuevo centro de comunicaciones militares o de inteligencia de Estados Unidos en Saná.

Esto es la ONU...


----------



## Harman (11 Nov 2015)

Breaking: Yemeni Army and Houthis Capture the City of Qutabah in Southern Yemen


Breaking: El Ejército yemení y huzíes capturan la ciudad de Qutabah en el sur de Yemen


(Trad. Google)
11/11/2005

Por Leith Fadel

Hace instantes, el Ejército yemení y sus comités populares - respaldados por la huzíes - impusieron un control total sobre la estratégica ciudad de Qutabah en el Al-Dhale 'gobernación después de que los partidarios de Hadi y los militantes de la coalición-saudíes llevado huyeron de sus puestos militares antes de la resistencia combatientes entraron en este sitio dentro de campo en el sur de Yemen.

El Ejército yemení y huzíes Actualmente a la ofensiva en el sur de Yemen, apuntando a la mezquita de Al-Dhale ', Al-Lahj y Shabwa que son controlados en su mayoría por los leales Hadi y sus aliados de la Coalición-Arabia led - este último está compuesto por Sudán, Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos los soldados que no les ha ido bien contra las fuerzas de la resistencia, sobre todo contra los huthis.

Ayer, el Ejército yemení y huzíes comenzaron su fuerte bombardeo de la estratégica Al-Anad Base Militar; Sin embargo, sostuvieron-off de asaltar este sitio, a pesar de estar en la posición de huelga los leales Hadi y las fuerzas de la coalición lideradas por Arabia protegen esta gran base en el Al-Lahj gobernación.

Caso de que el Ejército yemení y huzíes capturar la Base Militar de Al-Anad, tendrán acceso al puerto-ciudad estratégica de Adén; este puerto-ciudad fue el escenario de algunas de las batallas más feroces en Yemen para los cuatro meses que duró antes de los leales Hadi declaró la victoria en agosto.

La base militar de Al-Anad es la instalación militar más grande en Yemen y su fuertemente fortificada por las Fuerzas saudíes liderado la coalición que probablemente no va a renunciar a este sitio sin luchar.


----------



## mazuste (12 Nov 2015)

65 ataques aéreos saudíes en 24 horas en la ciudad de Dhale, anteriormente tomada por los houthis:






https://twitter.com/YemenPostNews/status/664567294127906816



Mohammed Hamid Sulaiman, primer soldado qatarí muerto en enfrentamientos con el Ejército y los huzíes en Yemen.
Qatar no ha menciondo cuándo ni dónde cayó su primer soldado muerto en Yemen
De hecho, hay más de un qatarí muerto en esa guerra.






https://twitter.com/tonytohcy/status/664389311001927680


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Nov 2015)

- *Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen tres vehículos militares sudaneses en la provincia de Taiz, en el suroeste de Yemen, informan fuentes.*

Según la agencia iraní de noticiasFars,estos vehículos transportaban armamento y equipos militares.

Asimismo, varios soldados sudaneses han perecido, mientras que otros más han resultado heridos en el ataque del Ejército y el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá.

- Houthis toma control de todo el distrito de Al Misrakh en la ciudad de Taiz.

- Fuerzas Houthis toman control del distrito de Al Misrakh y ya están avanzando hacia el centro de Taiz luchando contra las fuerzas enemigas. 

- Batalla de Al-Anad: informes sobre el lanzamiento de misiles Scud contra la base aérea no es cierta. Bombardeos regulares y enfrentamientos todavía en curso. #Lahj, Yemen. 

- La fuerzas de Yemen soportan intensos bombardeos aéreos en la capturada ciudad saudí de Al Rabuah (Asir). 

Fuerzas yemenÃ­es destruyen tres vehÃ­culos militares sudaneses - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## cobasy (13 Nov 2015)

toni kurz dijo:


> Ja Ja. Años AS sacando pecho con Irán y finalmente no puede hacerle frente a un Yemen destruído ( pero con cojones e inteligencia) y *al que tuvo que buscar ayuda de todos lados para atacarlo.*
> Estos pedorros saudies querían jugar la champions y están perdiendo en la tercera categoría de la liga.
> por lo visto una cosa es mandar a otro cometer crímenes por el mundo y otra cosa es poner el propio culo. No tienen nada esas basuras.




Lo de la ayuda se confirma
*Primer Muerto de Qatar* First Qatari Soldier Killed in Yemen


----------



## ulyses (14 Nov 2015)

Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #Houthis sources are claiming to have destroyed a #Saudi gunboat off the shore of Mocha, this would be the 5th ship destroyed by #Yemen-is
> *
> #Houthis Fuentes afirman haber destruido una cañonera #Saudi de la orilla de Mocha, esta sería la quinta nave destruida por # Yemen-es





Es posible, solo posible , que los iranies hayan sacado a pasear algún sub.

sino no me lo explico.


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Nov 2015)

*Noticias de Yemen: *

- *Fuerzas yemeníes recuperan control de varias zonas en Marib*

Las fuerzas yemeníes han logrado liberar nuevas zonas militares ocupadas por los terroristas y mercenarios del régimen de Al Saud, en la provincia de Marib (centro).

La liberación de esas zonas se ha realizado este sábado en el marco de las operaciones llevadas a cabo por los comités revolucionarios de Yemen, quienes al lanzar ataques con mortero y cohetes contra mercenarios saudíes y elementos takfiríes han recuperado el control de varios puntos militares en Marib, ha anunciado Abu Hesam al-Zaidi, miembro del Comité Supremo Revolucionario de Yemen.

Asimismo ha explicado que las fuerzas yemeníes han conseguido considerables avances en la referida provincia, donde hasta el momento han liberado varios edificios y puntos militares.

En este sentido, ha subrayado que los cazas saudíes han efectuado hasta la fecha ocho vuelos en las cercanías de Marib con el fin de obstaculizar el avance de las fuerzas yemeníes, sin embargo, sus ataques han causado solamente daños colaterales.

Por su parte, Saleh al-Samad, el jefe del consejo político del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, ha afirmado este mismo sábado que el pueblo yemení al confiar en Dios, debe esforzarse para aumentar su poder y resistencia en el campo de batalla, y en esta vía, ha dicho, tiene que evitar la ilusión de que la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) adopte medidas para poner fin a la agresión saudí contra Saná.

- Al menos 3 puestos de mando de las fuerzas pro-Hadi fueron atacados con misiles en la región de Marib acabando con la vida de muchos soldados. 

- Un tanque de Abrams Saudí destruido cerca de al-Shurfa en Najran, matando a toda su tripulación en el proceso. 

- Soldados saudíes muertos y heridos en un ataque de misiles yemenís en el centro de Masfaq. Ambulancias en la escena llevando los heridos; provincia de Jizan. 

- Ataques aéreos de la coalición en la ciudad fronteriza saudita de Al Rabuah caída recientemente ante las fuerzas de Yemen, provincia de Asir. 

- Otros soldados sauditas muertos y heridos en bombardeos a puestos militaren en Khawjarah, Jizan. 

https://twitter.com/tonytohcy
Fuerzas yemenÃ­es recuperan control de varias zonas en Marib - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mazuste (15 Nov 2015)

Incluso en difícil situación, no deja de ser humorístico: Vehiculo de conducción de presos se avería y los prisioneros salieron para empujarlo..:XX::XX:


----------



## Total War (16 Nov 2015)

‏@zen_adra
#Yemens's #Houthis claim to have recaptured Al Anad Air base in #Lahij with 45 #Saudi fighter jets inside 
https://twitter.com/zen_adra/status/666264875354750980

hay vídeo pero no se insertarlo ni tampoco pasarlo a gif

---------- Post added 16-nov-2015 at 18:24 ----------

US approves $1.29bn sale of bombs to Saudi Arabia | Daily Mail Online

The US government has approved a request from Saudi Arabia to buy more than 19,000 bombs and smart bombs for its air force, the State Department said Monday.

Congress will have to green light the deal, but the $1.29 billion dollar sale is likely to go through, with Saudi jets in action against rebel forces in Yemen.


----------



## Harman (16 Nov 2015)

Green lemon ‏@green_lemonnn 42 minHace 42 minutos

#Yemen Royal Saudi Land Force lost another AH-64 helo over Jizan. Wreckage inspected by Houthis v @sayed_ridha 
*
Real Fuerza Terrestre Arabia #Yemen perdió otro AH-64 helicóptero sobre Jizan. Restos inspeccionado por huzíes vsayed_ridha


----------



## Harman (16 Nov 2015)

Haidar Sumeri ‏@IraqiSecurity 8 minHace 8 minutos

#Saudi National Guard deploying to Najran, southern KSA, as Houthi fighters/#Yemen's army advance on Saudi land. 
*
Guardia Nacional #Saudi desplegarse en Najran, el sur de KSA, mientras combatientes Houthi / ejército # de Yemen avanzan en tierra Arabia.


----------



## chosnek (16 Nov 2015)

Desfilar, lo hacen muy bien, ahora lo que es luchar... eso ya es harina de otro costal..


----------



## mirkoxx (16 Nov 2015)

- Según fuentes de Yemen; tanque saudí Abrams destruido cerca de al-Shurfa en Najran hace dos días atrás. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5h6Ngwb2aDY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​

- *Fuerzas yemeníes abaten a un cabecilla saudí de Al-Qaeda en Yemen*

Asesinado el líder de al-Qaeda Mohammed Saleh al-Juhuri con 22 de sus militantes.

Las fuerzas yemeníes han abatido a un cabecilla saudí del grupo terrorista Al-Qaeda en la provincia de Marib, en el centro de Yemen, señalan fuentes locales.

Según ha informado este domingo uno de los responsables militares del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, el mencionado cabecilla terrorista ha muerto como resultado de ataques de cohetes realizados por las fuerzas yemeníes.

Este hecho se produce el mismo día en que se han reportado grandes avances por parte del Ejército yemení y Ansarolá en la provincia de Marib.

- En el 1º día de la ofensiva encabezada por la coalición en Taiz, decenas de partidarios leales de las fuerzas dirigidas por el caudillo Mikhlafi fueron asesinados y heridos. #Yemen.

*- Más refuerzo de las tropas Saudí después de que fuerzas de Yemen mantienen en control del 70% de Al Rabuah (Asir), el 75% de la frontera antes de Najran y el 40% de Al Khubah (Jizan). Si es cierto que los Houthis controlan el 40% de Al-Khubah en Jizan, esto confirma de que será la 2º ciudad Saudí en caer después de Al Rabuah.* 

- Fuertes bombardeos aéreos de la coalición y ataques de mercenarios para "liberar" la ciudad yemení de Taiz. 


https://twitter.com/tonytohcy
Fuerzas yemenÃ*es abaten a un cabecilla saudÃ* de Al-Qaeda en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (17 Nov 2015)

Ojo, el imperio contraataca:

Yemen president returns to Aden from Saudi exile | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Nov. 17, 2015 | 09:56 PM 

*Yemen president returns to Aden from Saudi exile*

Agence France Presse









































ADEN: Yemen's president returned from exile to southern city Aden Tuesday as his troops and allies in a Saudi-led coalition pressed one of their most important offensives yet against Iran-backed Huthi rebels.

After landing in the provisional capital, Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi went straight to the palace to "supervise" the offensive aimed at retaking Taez province, mostly controlled by the rebels, a presidential source said.

His arrival comes just days after Prime Minister Khaled Bahah announced the return of his government to Yemen.

The president has tried to return before.

In September, after six months of exile in Saudi Arabia, Hadi and Bahah returned to Aden but had to go back to Riyadh after a deadly attack on the provisional seat of government.

Hadi declared the southern port city Yemen's temporary capital after he escaped house arrest in the rebel-held capital Sanaa in February.

The following month, he fled into exile as the rebels and their allies entered Aden, prompting a Saudi-led coalition to launch a military intervention in support of his internationally recognized government.

The U.N. says that some 5,000 people, more than half of them civilians, have been killed in Yemen since the intervention began.

The president will be staying at the Maashiq presidential palace in the central Crater district of Aden.

The palace was severely damaged in the fighting that gripped Aden until July but was recently repaired by the United Arab Emirates, which along with Saudi Arabia is taking a lead role in supporting Hadi's government.

The coalition sent ground troops to Yemen in early August after months of airstrikes.

- Loyalists advance towards Taez - 

It has deployed significant reinforcements for the advance on Taez, Yemen's third city, military officials have said.

Taez has seen heavy fighting in recent months between pro-government forces and the Huthi Shiite rebels and their allies.

There are loyalist troops inside the city but they are besieged by the rebels.

Pro-Hadi forces and their coalition allies pushed north towards Taez overnight, capturing the village of Waziaa, southwest of the city, military sources said.

The rebel-controlled Saba news agency had said Monday that the insurgents repelled attempts to advance on four fronts towards Waziaa.

Further south, pro-Hadi fighters advanced towards Rahida, the province's second-largest city, following fierce clashes at nearby Shuraija, a military source said.

Loyalist forces deployed in Dhubab advanced towards the port city of Mocha on the Red Sea, an army officer said. "They are 30 kilometers (19 miles) away from Mocha," he said. 

The fighting, which has been accompanied by Saudi-led airstrikes, has left 26 rebels and 33 loyalists dead since Monday, pro-Hadi military sources said.

A 400-strong Sudanese force arrived in Aden this month in support of loyalist forces, joining 500 who arrived in October. 

Sudanese forces from the strategic Al-Anad airbase in Lahj were taking part in the Taez operations, sources said Monday.

The fighting has thrown into question U.N.-brokered peace talks that had been planned for later this month.

A U.N. bid to launch peace talks in June failed over demands for a rebel withdrawal from seized territory, but this time, much effort has been put into ensuring there is agreement in advance on the agenda.

The humanitarian crisis in Yemen has been identified by the United Nations as one of the world's worst, with 80 percent of the country's population on the brink of famine.

The U.N. children's agency said Tuesday that more than half a million children face life-threatening severe malnutrition in the country.

"The situation continues to worsen," UNICEF head Anthony Lake told AFP. "What we need is a political settlement urgently."

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

500,000 children in Yemen threatened by malnutrition: UNICEF head | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

*500,000 children in Yemen threatened by malnutrition: UNICEF head*

Agence France Presse

UNITED NATIONS: More than half a million children are facing life-threatening severe malnutrition in Yemen where the humanitarian crisis is worsening, the head of the U.N. children's agency UNICEF said Tuesday.

"The stunting rates in Yemen are likely to go up. It means children do not reach their full height but also that their cognitive capacities are affected, which becomes a permanent burden on the whole society," said Anthony Lake in an interview with AFP.

The United Nations has designated Yemen as one of its highest-level humanitarian crises with 80 percent of the population on the brink of famine.

Aid deliveries have been severely restricted, compounding the crisis from eight months of war that have left 10 million children in need of urgent relief.

A U.N. push for peace talks to end the fighting between the Saudi-backed Yemeni government and Huthi rebels has run into hurdles, with no date set for negotiations to begin.

"The situation continues to worsen," said Lake. "What we need is a political settlement urgently."

The UNICEF executive director said he was "somewhat" more hopeful than two months ago about prospects for a peace settlement.

Saudi Arabia launched an air campaign in March to push back the Huthi offensive, but the air strikes, which have destroyed a hospital and hit two weddings, have raised alarm.


----------



## mazuste (18 Nov 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Ojo, el imperio contraataca:



*
...Y Las tropas Sauditas sufren ingente cantidad de bajas en el sur de Yemen*

Decenas de muertos y heridos fueron trasladados a hospitales de Aden después de que el ejército yemení y los comités populares emboscaron a los mercenarios invasores saudítas en el campamento militar Omari, en la zona de Bab al-Mandeb, según fuentes yemeníes.

Las fuentes señalaron que el ejército yemení y los comités populares plantaron minas y artefactos explosivos improvisados ​​en el campamento y se retiraron de la zona.

Agregaron que cuando los mercenarios-saudíes avanzaron hacia el campamento, las fuerzas yemeníes detonaron los explosivos y bombardearon a los terroristas.






https://t.co/XF9oyLKRaP


----------



## anarcosindicalista (18 Nov 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> Es posible, solo posible , que los iranies hayan sacado a pasear algÃºn sub.
> 
> sino no me lo explico.



Aunque la version del submarino irani parece mas plausible, el Ejercito Yemeni afirma haber modificado misiles antibuque mar-mar, en coehetes tierra-mar. Tendria algun sentido desde el punto de visto tecnologico una afirmacion asi?


----------



## Nico (18 Nov 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Aunque la version del submarino irani parece mas plausible, el Ejercito Yemeni afirma haber modificado misiles antibuque mar-mar, en coehetes tierra-mar. Tendria algun sentido desde el punto de visto tecnologico una afirmacion asi?



Básicamente no hay más problema que retirar el equipo de un buque y colocarlo en una instalación terrestre. De hecho fue lo que hicieron los argentinos en Malvinas al retirar Exocets que estaban instalados en buques y montarlos en una precaria unidad autotransportada terrestre. Con eso alejaron los buques ingleses que venían cada noche a bombardear Puerto Argentino (Puerto Stanley).

Lo puedes ver aquí:

Visión Conjunta Número 7. INVENTIVA BAJO PRESIÓN: El lanzador costero de Exocet en la Guerra de Malvinas

HISTORIAS DE LA GUERRA: ITB argentino, ingenio sobre tecnologÃ­a

Básicamente le "regalaron" la idea y la tecnología a los franceses porque, luego de ver el éxito argentino con esta chapuza, sacaron una versión "oficial" de la misma.

Este es el "arreglillo" que hicieron los argentinos:













===

Así que, perfectamente los yemenies pueden haber hecho algo parecido.

La complejidad resulta de retirar del buque una serie de subsistemas que van integrados al mismo, no son sólo "los misiles" sino su instalación eléctrica, sistemas de comando y control, radares y demás pero, con los técnicos suficientes puedes hacerlo.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (18 Nov 2015)

He logrado encontrar una imagen de soldados de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, yo sabía que estos países tenían que tirar de mercenarios porque allí nadie querría ser soldado raso:

https://twitter.com/BaFana3/status/661204803838722048







El yemení que la puso dice que ahí "*solo veo a un emiratí ¿quienes son los otros?*", me imagino que dando a entender que los negros no lo son. ¿Sabeis si en ese país hay negros así?

En los comentarios dicen que probablemente sean mercenarios sudaneses, reforzado porque a uno se le ve un AK y el ejército de EAU no utiliza AKs ¿os parece que el uniforme que llevan todos es el mismo? ¿o mantienen la diferencia de equipamiento aunque luego para sacarse la foto hagan ver que todos son emiratíes?


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Nov 2015)

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 3 h Hace 3 horas 

#Saudi paratrooper officer Sgt. Ahmed Yahya Salami was killed in clashes with Houthi forces near the #Yemen border. 








*#Oficial paracaidista saudí sargento Ahmed Yahya Salami fue asesinado en los enfrentamientos con las fuerzas Houthi cerca de la frontera con Yemen. Confirmado por fuente saudita como "mártir".*


----------



## biriato (18 Nov 2015)

Nico dijo:


> Básicamente no hay más problema que retirar el equipo de un buque y colocarlo en una instalación terrestre. De hecho fue lo que hicieron los argentinos en Malvinas al retirar Exocets que estaban instalados en buques y montarlos en una precaria unidad autotransportada terrestre. Con eso alejaron los buques ingleses que venían cada noche a bombardear Puerto Argentino (Puerto Stanley).
> 
> Lo puedes ver aquí:
> 
> ...



Con este sistema los argentinos dañaron el destructor HMS Glamorgan, que luego sería reparado y vendido a Chile.


----------



## Harman (19 Nov 2015)

North American anti-materiel rifles with Houthi forces in Yemen | Armament Research Services








Fusiles anti-materia norteamericanas en las fuerzas Houthi de Yemen


(Trad. Google)
19/11/2015

por Michael Smallwood


Vídeos múltiples (se muestra a continuación) compartidos por pro-Houthi canales de medios durante octubre 2015 muestran combatientes rebeldes Houthi que emplean Barrett Modelo 82A1 (M82A1) fusiles anti-material durante los combates en Yemen.

La fabricación estadounidense Barrett M82A1 es semi-automático, cámaras de .50 BMG (12,7 x 99 mm), y designado el servicio M107 en Estados Unidos. El M82A1 pesa 13,6 kg, tiene una longitud total de 1.450 mm y cuenta con un cañón de 740 mm. En las manos de tiradores entrenados, rifles de la serie M82 son capaces de atacar objetivos a 1.000 m, y más allá. Fuerzas Houthi es probable que poseen 12,7 x 99 mm cartuchos en varias cargas diferentes, incluyendo bola (full metal jacket; FMJ), antiblindaje (AP) y posiblemente Armor Piercing incendiaria (API) o de otros tipos. Los proyectiles son capaces de derrotar a la mano de obra y vehículos-suaves de piel o ligeramente blindados (dependiendo del tipo de munición) a distancias extendidas. 


<iframe width="480" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/-drTRF1NaGY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="480" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ngcDeT1swL8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Algunos observadores han sugerido que la presencia de la M82A1 en Yemen podría explicarse a través de la captura de campo de batalla desde miembros de la coalición del Golfo que se sabe que los emplean, incluyendo Qatar, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Bahrein y Arabia Saudita. Sin embargo, el M82A1 no es nueva en el Yemen, con los documentos obtenidos a través de solicitudes de la FOIA que indican el suministro de material militar de los Estados Unidos a Yemen en 2012, que incluía una serie de fusiles M82A1 (observado en el extracto a continuación). Con significativa material que se sabe que han sido capturados por los combatientes Houthi de las fuerzas gubernamentales yemeníes, estos rifles son quizás más probabilidades de haber sufrido una transición similar.









Otra fusil anti-material, también cámaras de .50 BMG, ha sido avistado en servicio con las fuerzas Houthi. El rifle, en la foto en la parte superior de esta página, ha sido identificado por ARES como LRT-3 modelo de "sistema de armas de francotirador" de PGW Defensa Technologies Inc. Las imágenes de esta arma fueron ampliamente publicados en medios de comunicación social, y los informes indican que fue capturado por fuerzas Houthi en 11 de junio 2015 después de enfrentamientos con los guardias fronterizos saudíes. El cerrojo LRT-3, equipado con un supresor, se mostrará junto a otras armas capturadas pequeños (ver a continuación), incluyendo una serie de fusiles de la serie G36 probable que se hayan producido en Arabia Saudita bajo licencia de fabricante alemán Heckler & Koch. También en la foto es un fusil de tipo G3A3, También es probable que se hayan producido bajo licencia en Arabia Saudita, y otro rifle de francotirador de cerrojo, muy probablemente un PGW Timberwolf, calibrada para .338 Lapua Magnum. Así como el supresor montado en el LRT-3, ambos rifles aparecen para ofrecer Schmidt & Bender óptica telescópicos, probablemente suministrados por el fabricante los rifles. Vale la pena señalar que otro rifle de cerrojo piensa que es un PGW Timberwolf estaba entre las armas pequeñas tomadas por fuerzas Houthi de las tropas sauditas en octubre.







GW Defensa Technologies Inc. es una compañía de fusileros de precisión ubicado en Winnipeg, Canadá. Entre otros clientes que figuran en su página web son la Fuerza Terrestre saudíes Reales. Rifles de francotirador de precisión se fabrican con un alto nivel, a menudo en pequeñas cantidades y por los fabricantes más pequeños. No es raro que los Estados no miembros de la OTAN, entre ellos Arabia Saudí, para la compra de armas de fuego de precisión de las compañías occidentales más pequeños. Estos fusiles, como todas las armas pequeñas, pueden ser objeto de las transferencias más allá del usuario previsto inicial; tal fue el caso con un Accuracy International Arctic Warfare (AW) rifle de francotirador documentado por ARES en manos de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales del gobierno sirio (SOF) en septiembre.


*Especificaciones técnicas*

LRT-3 (con el barril estándar)
Acción: accionamiento manual (cerrojo)
Calibre: .50 BMG (12,7 x 99 mm)
Peso total: 11.42 kg
Longitud total: 1333.5 mm
Longitud del cañón: 737 mm (29 ")
Capacidad del cargador: 5 rondas

M82A1
Acción: Semi-automático
Calibre: .50 BMG (12,7 x 99 mm)
Peso total: 13,6 kg
Longitud total: 1450 mm
Longitud del cañón: 737 mm (29 ")
Capacidad del cargador: 10 cartuchos

_Especificaciones técnicas LRT-3 y M82A1 tomados de su oficial hoja de producto y manual de instrucciones s. Imágenes Rifle de PGW y Wikimedia; no precisamente a escala. Con agradecimiento a José Trevithick para los registros de intercambio obtenidos a través de solicitudes de la FOIA. PGW Defensa Technologies Inc. fueron contactados para hacer comentarios, pero no han respondido en el momento de la publicación de este artículo. _


----------



## Tlistakel (19 Nov 2015)

Según la wiskipedia los terroristas y mercenarios del saud entran en la provincia de sana. Puede ser propaganda de sus dueños, o no

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yemeni_Civil_War_(2015)#/media/File:Yemen_war_detailed_map.png


----------



## mazuste (20 Nov 2015)

Hoy, también Al Qaeda, en Yemén, ha intentado asaltar una ciudad : 
15 soldados y 18 salafistas muertos

El ataque principal fue en la entrada oeste de Shibam, que se conoce como el "Manhattan del desierto" y aparece como un patrimonio de la humanidad por sus altos edificios de adobe.






https://t.co/fOQlhQVMBl


----------



## Sancho Panza (20 Nov 2015)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Jo0QTevUZho?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">VIDEO: AQAP car bomb targeting the world’s oldest high-rises <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> - <a href="https://twitter.com/NewsOfYemen">@NewsOfYemen</a> 

<a href="https://t.co/VCgdXQbj0N">https://t.co/VCgdXQbj0N</a> <a href="https://t.co/bIpiLSMyzo">pic.twitter.com/bIpiLSMyzo</a></p>&mdash; Conflict News (@Conflicts) <a href="https://twitter.com/Conflicts/status/667755890540453888">noviembre 20, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## mazuste (21 Nov 2015)

Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos han contratado al gobierno de Eritrea para echar una manita :rolleye: en la guerra contra Yemen, utilizando este Estado africano como base de tránsito y logística para sus operaciones, así como cientos de sus tropas como carne de cañón en Adén y dando el cante con sus coloridos vehículos policiales






assenna.com


----------



## mazuste (21 Nov 2015)

Llámenlo economía de guerra, mad-max, o como buscarse la vida en condiciones críticas:
Usar su coche para hacer la molienda de grano o tareas similares y utilizar el gas doméstico para activar el vehiculo...




La vida siempre triunfa...


----------



## mazuste (22 Nov 2015)

"Estado Islámico" reivindica su responsabilidad en el ataque donde murieron 50 soldados yemeníes en Hadramaut:
https://t.co/P3PvY02v49


----------



## mazuste (22 Nov 2015)

Arabia Saudí ha cumplido, hoy 30.000 ataques contra Yemén, resultado: ni un solo perrito faldero ha entrado en la capital.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (23 Nov 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> "Estado Islámico" reivindica su responsabilidad en el ataque donde murieron 50 soldados yemeníes en Hadramaut:
> https://t.co/P3PvY02v49



Shibam y Hadramaut están bastante hacia el este, en plena zona dominada por el gobierno de Hadi y la coalición pro-saudí. ¿Se rompe la alianza?

https://www.google.es/maps/@15.3516459,48.6368285,8z


----------



## SPQR (25 Nov 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Llámenlo economía de guerra, mad-max, o como buscarse la vida en condiciones críticas:
> Usar su coche para hacer la molienda de grano o tareas similares y utilizar el gas doméstico para activar el vehiculo...




Ummm, un Mercedes 200 de los años 70. Eso es indestructible.


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Nov 2015)

Según fuentes de Yemen; aparente tanque saudí Abrams destruido cerca de Najran


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ih3LUw1lFBM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2015)

*
Los sudaneses reciben 2.200 millones $ por unirse Arabia Saudita y Qatar en la guerra de Yemen*

La desastrosa campaña militar de Arabia Saudita en Yemen es una fuente de humillaciones. En un esfuerzo por prevalecer contra los rebeldes Houthi, Riad ha llegado a Sudán y otras naciones africanas para que apoyen sobre el terreno. En última instancia, la capacidad de Arabia Saudita para asegurar un compromiso por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Sudán (SAF) debe analizarse en el contexto de los problemas internos de Sudán, que han dejado al país al borde del colapso económico total...






Wilfrey Morena 


Fasia.jokpeme.com


----------



## giovachapin (25 Nov 2015)

Va a meter a toda Africa y ni asi van a lograr algo en esta guerra. Esos Saudies si que son una mierda como militares.


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Nov 2015)

*Bradley saudí destruido en una posición dentro de Arabia Saudita.* 


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bTsS3x6dRAM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Nov 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen otro buque de guerra de Arabia.

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército y las fuerzas populares de Yemen destruyeron un buque de guerra de Arabia Saudita en las aguas cerca del Estrecho de Bab al-Mandeb; es el sexto buque hundido en aguas del de mar Yemen en el último mes.*

El buque de guerra de Arabia fue atacado con misiles yemeníes en las aguas costeras de la provincia de Taiz.

El barco hundido había disparado en varias ocasiones cohetes contra zonas residenciales en la provincia de Taiz, causando muertes y destrucción. 

Este es la sexta vez que un buque de guerra de la coalición es enviado a las profundidades en las aguas del Estrecho de Bab al-Mandeb por las fuerzas yemeníes.

Otros barcos de guerra saudíes que se acercaban a las costas de Yemen se retiraron rápidamente tras el ataque.

La costa de Al-Mukha se encuentra en el Estrecho de Bab al-Mandeb y las fuerzas saudíes han estado tratando desde hace varios meses ganar el control sobre las regiones costeras cerca de la preciada vía acuática.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Fuerzas yemeníes atacan bases militares en las provincias del sur de Arabia Saudita

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares han estado golpeando una serie de bases militares en dos provincias del sur de Arabia Saudita con fuego de artillería pesada en las últimas horas, según los informes de la noche del miércoles.*

Las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon proyectiles de artillería y misiles contra bases militares saudíes en las provincias de Najran y Jizan a lo largo de toda la tarde según despachos periodísticos e informaciones de residentes locales.

Las unidades de artillería del ejército yemení y de las fuerzas de Ansarullah atacaron la base militar de Al-Fariza en Jizan y las bases militares Alib y Al-Ash en la provincia de Najran.

Los misiles yemeníes también alcanzaron blindados de las fuerzas saudíes en zona militar de Al Rabuah en la provincia de Asir donde el día Lunes fueron destruidos 4 blindados enemigos. *El día de hoy aniquilado un tanque saudí por un misil TOW yemení capturado a las mismas fuerzas de Arabia.* 

El domingo, las fuerzas yemeníes tomaron el control de una base militar estratégica en Najran.

Las fuerzas yemeníes capturaron la base militar de Al-Shabaka, en la región de Al-Sharafa en la provincia de Najran la noche del sábado.

"Las fuerzas yemeníes incautaron tres tanques Abrams del ejército saudí en la base militar de Al-Shabaka", dijo un comandante de las fuerzas populares Hadi al-Rotabi.

El pasado martes, las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon una andanada de cohetes contra la principal base militar en la provincia de Jizan.

Las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon varios cohetes contra la principal base militar en el distrito de al-Khobe en Jizan en represalia por la agresión del reino contra su nación.

Farsnews


----------



## Besarionis (26 Nov 2015)

Al paso que van Bab el Mandeb acabará obstruido por la chatarra que se dejan los saudíes.


----------



## 4motion (26 Nov 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Según fuentes de Yemen; aparente tanque saudí Abrams destruido cerca de Najran
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ih3LUw1lFBM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​



buen pepinazo, estos tienen que estar bien surtidos porque son habiles y los SAUDS unos COBARDES, espero que putin e Iran les den buenos TOWN para freirles como las ratas cobardes que son.


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Nov 2015)

4motion dijo:


> buen pepinazo, estos tienen que estar bien surtidos porque son habiles y los SAUDS unos COBARDES, espero que putin e Iran les den buenos TOWN para freirles como las ratas cobardes que son.



Los tow son de fabricación gusana..Putin les puede pasar unos Kornet.


----------



## peste bubónica (26 Nov 2015)

militantes con emblemas de ISIS combatiendo en Taiz contra los houthis junto a la coalición pro-Hadi

https://twitter.com/Conflicts/status/664376105076420608


mapa de la supuesta situación en yemen a dia 10.11.2015







Imagenes de combate de los Houthis en las montañas a partir del minuto 15. Al final todos los houthis mueren por un ataque aéreo.

youtube.com/watch?v=yNu9gE_1SzY


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (26 Nov 2015)

giovachapin dijo:


> Va a meter a toda Africa y ni asi van a lograr algo en esta guerra. Esos Saudies si que son una mierda como militares.



Hombre, en cuanto los colombianos, con experiencia de combate contra las FARC, entren en acción, las cosas se pondrán más feas para los yemeníes, digo. ienso:

Emiratos Árabes Unidos envía a mercenarios colombianos a combatir a Yemen - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (26 Nov 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre, en cuanto los colombianos, con experiencia de combate contra las FARC, entren en acción, las cosas se pondrán más feas para los yemeníes, digo. ienso:
> 
> Emiratos Árabes Unidos envía a mercenarios colombianos a combatir a Yemen - EcoDiario.es



Tendrán que plantar una selva colombiana...en los parajes desérticos van a dar el cante.
:
Uno de las FARC o del ejército colombiano son iguales, pero no se parecen casi nada a un yemení.
::


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Nov 2015)

*Al parecer los Houthis están tirando duro contra la ciudad saudí de Najran.* 

- Intensos bombardeos en el oeste de la ciudad de Najran por las fuerzas de Yemen lideradas por Houthis. 



Spoiler























































- Fuentes de Yemen anunciaron que Houthis y el ejército han tomado completamente el control del sitio militar saudí de Nuhuqah en Najran. Nuhuqah es uno de los más importante sitios militares Saudita y muy estratégico en el oeste de Najran. Haciéndose cargo de él, las fuerzas yemeníes ahora pueden pasar por a la ciudad.



Spoiler


















- Grandes avances en la ciudad de Najran. Parece que muchos sitios militares sauditas estratégicos están cayendo uno por uno a las fuerzas yemeníes en los alrededores de la localidad.

https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (26 Nov 2015)

Todo depende del armamento que reciban houties y aliados, que sea suficiente para avanzar hacia Aden. No han perdido nada de su territorio tribal, excepto y si era de su etnia la ciudad de la presa, donde se bifurca la carretera que viene de arabia central.

Ahora mismo, su posición defensiva es perfecta, están en unas montañas rodeadas de mar por el oeste, desierto por norte y este y la ciudad clave al sur a tiro de bala.

Los colombianos y quien quiera desalojarlos de las montañas va a tener que tomar una, y otra, y otra, colina hasta llegar a Sanaa. Sin una cobertura aérea masiva, nada que hacer.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (27 Nov 2015)

Bajas de fuego amigo, también.

Yemeni Army, Allied Fighters Kill Dozens of Saudi Mercenaries 
Yemeni Army, Allied Fighters Kill Dozens of Saudi Mercenaries

SANAA (Press TV) – The Yemeni army, backed by Popular Committees loyal to the Houthi Ansarullah movement, has killed dozens of Saudi mercenaries in a retaliatory attack in the southwestern Yemeni province of Ta’izz.
According to a report by Yemen’s official Saba Net news agency, Yemeni forces also liberated the al-Kasarah and Ra’as al-Najd districts of Ta’izz from Saudi forces late on Tuesday.
Ansarullah fighters also destroyed a Saudi tank in the al-Omari district of Ta’izz.
Also on Tuesday, two Yemeni civilians were killed in a Saudi airstrike on the al-Rahedah district of Ta’izz.
In another development, Saudi fighter jets mistakenly bombarded the Riyadh-allied militants who fight against Ansarullah forces in Yemen’s southern province of Shabwah, killing 18 of them.
In a similar incident, Saudi warplanes targeted their allied militants in the central province of Ma’rib four times.
Yemen has been witnessing ceaseless military attacks by Saudi Arabia since late March. The military strikes are supposedly meant to undermine the Ansarullah movement and bring Hadi back to power.
The Saudi aggression has reportedly claimed the lives of more than 7,500 people and injured over 14,000 others. The strikes have also taken a heavy toll on the impoverished country’s facilities and infrastructure, destroying many hospitals, schools, and factories.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 Nov 2015)

*Vídeo de 20 minutos sobre el asalto yemení y posterior control del sitio militar saudí de Nuhuqah en Najran. Nuhuqah es uno de los más importante sitios militares Saudita en el oeste de Najran.* 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/mchEn9bG_Bg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*- Última hora: Houthis y el ejército dispararon un misil dirigido contra una planta local de energía en Jizan. Golpe directo.*

- Los Houthis han reanudado el bombardeo del oeste de la ciudad saudí de Najran. No hay victimas reportadas.

- Las fuerzas de Yemen dispararon un misil TOW contra un tanque Saudí, al parecer un Abrams, cerca de la base Al-Farida en Jizan.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qRLOn-i5z5Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Nov 2015)

*Situación en Najran:*

Las cosas en la ciudad saudí parece ser de alarma ante un posible, pero por el momento, improbable ataque de las fuerzas de Yemen. 

Anoche la ciudad fue ataca con cohetes, irónicamente, provocando la muerte de un yemení que había escapado de las fuerzas populares de Yemen. 



Spoiler






























Durante la última hora, los Houthis y el ejército de Yemen, han bombardeado de forma muy dura un suburbio oeste de la ciudad, con aparentes bajas civiles. En el área oeste y sur de la ciudad de Najran se han intensificado los ataques; el barrio de Faisaliah atacado por primera vez. 

*Muchos estudiantes en Najran también no asistirán a la escuela mañana puesto que la situación se está volviendo tensa. Ademas varios caminos como la autopista Salman se han cerrado. Sobre el cierre de los caminos de Najran se rumorea que esto habría sido ordenado por las autoridades Saudíes para evitar que un éxodo masivo de los locales a otras áreas.*

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="ar" dir="rtl"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%86?src=hash">#نجران_الان</a> 
مشهد لبعض اثار القصف بشارع الجيش
والإعلام غائب عن الوعي! <a href="https://t.co/RhKy9moZQr">pic.twitter.com/RhKy9moZQr</a></p>&mdash; قنـاعہ المنطـق (@arbign) <a href="https://twitter.com/arbign/status/670667776214867969">noviembre 28, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

https://twitter.com/tonytohcy
https://twitter.com/BaFana3


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2015)

Parece que las cosas aún están calientes en la zona y, mientras que el ejército Saudita anda "entretenido"en Najran con sus "Apaches", los combatientes de Houthi han tomado cuatro bases en Jizan 
https://twitter.com/HussainBukhaiti/status/670994874557157377


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Nov 2015)

Última hora: Informes militares acerca que las estratégicas bases sauditas de Al-Radeef, Al-Mamout y Mulhima todas caídas ante las fuerzas de Yemen/Houthis en Jizan. Al parecer las fuerzas yemeníes han iniciado una fuerza ofensiva contra pueblos sauditas luego de tomas estas bases militares estratégicas. 

Mientras se actualiza la información se habla de hasta 5 bases enemigas caídas; muchos muertos y heridos entre los hombres de Al Saud. Por lo menos 10 blindados sauditas capturados por los Houthis. 

El último reporte según una fuente militar de Yemen habla de varias bases Saudí y aldeas capturadas, incluyendo Mahdaf, Mamoud, Radeef, Faridha y Zabadi.

Las fuerzas de Yemen también tomaron instalaciones militares que llevan hacia los pueblos de Mazab y Musaffiq, con grandes bajas sauditas (muertos y heridos), otros huyeron en pánico. 
https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2015)

Para hacerse una idea de la situación al Sur de Arabia Saudí






https://twitter.com/LoboDKB/status/671026930402107392


----------



## SPQR (29 Nov 2015)

Gastarse cienes de miles de millones en armas de alta tecnologia para que unos guerrilleros en sandalias te den un zas en toa la boca no tiene precio. Solo les faltan unos AA en condiciones para precipitar la derrota de KSA.

Normal que Al-Saud esté reclutando mercenarios colombianos y carne de cañon sudanesa.

http://www.eltiempo.com/mundo/medio-oriente/soldados-colombianos-que-irana-yemen/16406208


----------



## MartinCodax (30 Nov 2015)

Hércules Poirot 2013 dijo:


> Tendrán que plantar una selva colombiana...en los parajes desérticos van a dar el cante.
> :
> Uno de las FARC o del ejército colombiano son iguales, pero no se parecen casi nada a un yemení.
> ::



Bueno, si en algo destaca el Ejército colombiano es en dos cosas: Contrainsurgencia (experiencia contra las guerrillas) y en ser sanguinarios (El caso de los falsos positivos o los grupos de autodefensas neo-Gladios)

Los mercenarios colombianos probablemente emulen a las míticas AUC y se pongan a basicamente arrasarlo todo, masacrar poblaciones enteras, violar mujeres, destripar embarazadas...una pena, porque los saudíes ya se les adelantaron



mazuste dijo:


> Para hacerse una idea de la situación al Sur de Arabia Saudí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS, ya era hora de que alguien lo hiciera.


----------



## xenofonte (30 Nov 2015)

radelkas dijo:


> Menudo panorama se presenta [OPINIÃ“N] Real Madrid, un despropÃ³sito fichando | futbolistos
> Veremos que pasa



::


Supongo que el tal Lucas Lima tendrá antepasados yemeníes, porque si no es difícil ver la relación de esa noticia con este hilo.


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Nov 2015)

_Informaciones de la guerra en el sur de Arabia Saudí:_ 

En el frente del sur de Arabia Saudí, informes sin confirmar, de que las fuerzas de Yemen han avanzado hacia los alrededores del Aeropuerto Regional de Jizan. Además se informan de grandes refuerzos de unidades de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen con combatientes Houthis en pro de asaltar varias aldeas en Jizan. 

Las fuerzas populares también continúan bombardeando aldeas sauditas en la región de Najran. Fuentes militares confirman también que las tropas Saudí se retiran de tres emplazamientos militares en Najran. 

Se reportan que feroces enfrentamientos estallaron en la ciudad fronteriza saudí de Al Khubah en Jizan. Decenas de víctimas tanto del ejército de Arabia y en las filas yemeníes.

Luego de tomar un sitio militar saudita en Najran, las fuerzas de Yemen destruyeron 2 tanques Abrams, 3 BFV, 7 vehículos y 3 excavadoras blindadas. En este instante las fuerzas armadas y los comités populares continúan avanzando en la región de Najran. 

Al parecer una dura batalla en Al-Towal en Jizan desde las 10:00 am hora local; fuente de Yemen informan de más de 106 hombres sauditas muertos y heridos.

Una fuente de Arabia Saudí dice que ayer fueron eliminados más de 120 combatientes de Yemen en Najran. 

Una fuente saudita expresar por twitter su "tristeza" por perder a más de 15 soldados luchando contra los Houthis en Jizan y Najran. 
https://twitter.com/Rayan444808/status/671357819950653440

https://twitter.com/tonytohcy
https://twitter.com/mowali75


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2015)

Gran explosión en la base militar de Al Anad en Lhajj.
Se reportan muertos emiraties y sudaneses.






https://twitter.com/alhurranews/status/671362873604599808


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Nov 2015)

Se reporta una gran ofensiva de los Houthis y las fuerzas de Yemen al sur de Arabia Saudí. Los Houthis conducen las fuerzas que van a la ofensiva en el puesto militar de Al-Towal, Al-Khubah, Najran, Ahad al-Masarihah y muchos pueblos y ciudades sauditas. 
https://twitter.com/tonytohcy/status/671404398082433025

Fuerzas yemeníes siguen con su ataque hasta el puesto de Al-Towal en el terreno que bordea Yemen y Arabia Saudí. La captura de este enclave abrirá la carretera fronteriza que va hacia Jizan. Enfrentamientos feroces de yemeníes con sauditas en Al Towal dio lugar a 7 enemigos guardafronteras muertos y 85 heridos, 5 soldados muertos y 9 heridos.


----------



## Jhosef (30 Nov 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Gran explosión en la base militar de Al Anad en Lhajj.
> Se reportan muertos emiraties y sudaneses.
> 
> 
> ...



*Buff menudo paletos son los Saudis:XX:, Si Iran invadiera Arabia Saudi en 6 días ocupan Riad ::*


----------



## 4motion (30 Nov 2015)

Jhosef dijo:


> *Buff menudo paletos son los Saudis:XX:, Si Iran invadiera Arabia Saudi en 6 días ocupan Riad ::*



Hombre, llevan años follando y tirándose a la bartola, muy de pelear no son, si eso pagamos y que otros combatan. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## A.B.C. (30 Nov 2015)

*
Un dicho, muy sabiamente, dice: "No hay enemigo pequeño". Los acontecimientos en Síria no son tranquilizantes para los sunies ni para los israelies, tanto locales como dispersos. Arabia saudita, en concreto, va camino de conocer una "primavera árabe"
*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (30 Nov 2015)

Nada, que los colombianos no consiguen nada....
Los medios yemeníes informan este lunes de la caída de otras tres bases militares en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí en manos de las fuerzas yemeníes.

El Ejército yemení, apoyado por combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá, ha retomado sus ataques de represalia contra las posiciones militares saudíes en la región de Najran, donde se ha hecho con el control de tres bases militares de Al Saud.

Otras tres bases militares saudÃ*es caen en el poder de fuerzas yemenÃ*es - HispanTV, Nexo Latino 
o
Los del desierto pueden superar en violencia al colombiano más bravo...
:
Creo que corrían más que las liebres....
:XX::XX:


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (1 Dic 2015)

Pero los colombianos están por Aden, tendría cojones que los saud los usaran de mercenarios dentro de su propio territorio.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2015 at 00:43 ----------

Baseless claims can't justify killing Yemeni civilians: Spokesman

Baseless claims can't justify killing Yemeni civilians: Spokesman

Tehran, Dec 1, IRNA – Iran's Foreign Ministry rejected claims by a UAE official that military aggression by the Arab coalition on Yemen has been in response to Iran.


Spokesman Hossein Jaber-Ansari on Monay said, 'Such illegal and loose reasoning cannot justify destruction of infrastructures of a defenseless country and purposeful killing of thousand of oppressed and sinless Yemeni citizens.'

Unfortunately, he added, some officials in the neighboring Arab countries do not know any other excuse except blaming the Islamic Republic of Iran in order to justify their mistaken and destructive policies.

'The mistakenly assume that the policy of introducing Iran as a threat can still deceive the international community and peoples of the region so that they disregard obvious facts regarding real sources of war-mongering and extremism,' the spokesman said.


----------



## mirkoxx (1 Dic 2015)

La cuarta Brigada de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen participa en la invasión del territorio Saudí, son en su mayoría tropas de élite, que mantienen su base en Sanaa.







Elementos de inteligencia de Yemen penetran en la zona del aeropuerto regional de Jizan para lanzar un ataque. Las fuerzas de Yemen han tomado muchos pueblos Saudí y bases militares en zonas de Jizan y Najran, mientras siguen avanzando en el territorio. La batalla en el sur de Arabia también ha causado enormes bajas entre las filas Saudí. Muchas tropas del ejército y guardias fronterizos asesinados, muchos vehículos saqueados. 

Según civiles de Najran, elementos yemeníes se han infiltrado dentro de la ciudad, ocultos en lugares sin revelar para una futura ofensiva. Mientras tanto, el barrio Fawaz en la ciudad, es atacado con misiles por fuerzas Houthis. 


https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## biriato (2 Dic 2015)

Según las noticias, Al Qaeda se apoderan de dos ciudades en el sur de Yemen tras duros combates con las milicias populares, una de ellas es Ja'ar. Visto que no pueden sus ejércitos regulares, los saudíes echan mano de sus aliados terroristas.


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2015)

biriato dijo:


> Según las noticias, Al Qaeda se apoderan de dos ciudades en el sur de Yemen tras duros combates con las milicias populares, una de ellas es Ja'ar. Visto que no pueden sus ejércitos regulares, los saudíes echan mano de sus aliados terroristas.



*
Lo cierto es que, Al Qaeda, ya había tomado ciudades brevemente hace cuatro años y les sacaron rápido de allá

Esta vez, fue un ataque sorpresa que pilló desprevenidas a las escasas fuerzas locales que había aprovechándose que los bombardeos saudíes dispersan a las autoridades centrales 
"La aparición de Al Qaeda en esta ocasión ocurrió por la ausencia de instituciones estatales, que Al Qaeda eaprovechó", dijo el residente Zinjibar Fadl Mohammed Mubarak.*






UPDATED: Al Qaeda militants take over two south Yemen towns, residents say - Region - World - Ahram Online


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Dic 2015)

biriato dijo:


> Según las noticias, Al Qaeda se apoderan de dos ciudades en el sur de Yemen tras duros combates con las milicias populares, una de ellas es Ja'ar. Visto que no pueden sus ejércitos regulares, los saudíes echan mano de sus aliados terroristas.



Ambas ciudades estaban bajo control de milicias pro-Hadi NO de los comités populares (Houthis). El líder de la milicia en Ja'ar Ali Sayed fue muerto en combate y era parte de "los comités populares" de un "ex" lider de Al Qaeda; Abdul-Latif. 




Spoiler


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Dic 2015)

*Última hora: vocero del ejército de Yemen, Brigadier Sharaf Luqman, oficialmente declara la 1ª fase de la ofensiva principal en Arabia y Yemen. Esto es enorme.* Todos los ojos ahora en Najran, Jizan y Asir en Arabia Saudí y Marib, Taiz, Bab al-Mandab y provincias meridionales de Dhali, Shabwah y Lahj en Yemen. Más de 75 todo tipo de blindados sauditas destruidos en Najran, Jizan y Asir en los últimos 3 días. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Impresionantes vídeos del desastre de las armas sauditas en las provincias del sur de Najran, Asir y Jizan.* 


*Vocero del ejército: las líneas de defensa principales de Arabia Saudí en Najran, Jizan, Asir se derrumbaron durante una breve pero poderosa operación.* 

*- Nuevo vídeo que confirma la posesión definitiva de la ciudad saudita de Al-Rabuah en la región de Asir.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/7GCpMI6X8wE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


*- Houthis muestran la devastación en las posiciones saudí dentro del reino árabe. Esta vez la base de Al-Shurfa en Najran.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/RDy0rqHLVVI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


*- Destrucción en tanques y blindados sauditas en la base de Al-Radeef en Jizan.*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/A_YMPLMLLlQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


*- Siguen las fuerzas Houthis y de Yemen destruyendo posiciones, tomando bases y aniquilando tanques sauditas en las provincias del sur; se pueden ver cuerpos de hombres de Arabia en los blindados.*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/R9Kt7o45io0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


*- Continúan las imágenes de la devastación al sur de Arabia Saudita.*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Sa4fJ0eUMtc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## biriato (3 Dic 2015)

Les están dando pero bien a los saudíes, bravo por los valientes de la resistencia de Yemen.


----------



## bladu (4 Dic 2015)

Les estan dando bien, me alegro por los yemenis, eso si, muchos con el papo hichando masticando Khat....

Lo que no entiendo es como siendo esta la estrategia, en una guerra que es muy parecida a la de Siria, en los videos de los yemenis, veo a los Houthies, usando tanto misil Kornet, enviado por los iranies ( tienen licencia para construirlos de Rusia), y no veo videos del ejercito sirio usandolos, pero si que veo videos de Al-Nushra usando un monton de TOWs usandolos contra tanques del ejercito sirio.

Y tambien al Nusra y el ISIS tienen tanques requisados, pero es que no veo ningun, pero ningun video del ejercito sirio usando Kornet, y veo cientos de AlNusra usando TOWs.

¿No se da cuenta el ejercito sirio, que el uso de blindados es una sentencia de muerte para sus soldados, y que la guerra tiene que ser mas asimetrica?. Y mas teniendo en cuenta que cuenta con limitado apoyo aereo ( el ruso), y hasta hace poco ni eso, porque el parque de cazas sirio esta para el desguace, y eso los que no dejaron atras en aerodromos capturados por el ISIS y Al-Nusra.

No entiendo la clase de asesores iranies y rusos que han tenido / tienen. Los yemenis parece que se saben la leccion sin tanto asesor. Y no me vale que me digais que es el bando houthie no tiene tanques, porque yo aunque no he visto videos de tanques propiamente suyos, si que he visto videos de ejercito / guerrilla yemeni Pro - Houthi, con lanzaderas Smerch ( que tienen mas alcance que las Grad de toda la vida), y lanzaderas Scud, de hecho han hundido hasta barcos saudies.

Asi que blindados tambien tendran, pero no los expondran por razones obvias.

¿porque unos son tan zotes y otros no, cuando de tener tienen teoricamente el mismo tipo de asesores ?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (4 Dic 2015)

Más del portavoz, vocero en España es despectivo, yemení:

Spokesman: Yemeni army lay siege to Saudi's Najran, Jizan cities

Spokesman: Yemeni army lay siege to Saudi's Najran, Jizan cities

Tehran, Dec 3, IRNA -- The Yemeni army and the Arab country’s popular forces surrounded the Saudi cities of Najran and Jizan as they are pushing ahead with their retaliatory campaign against Riyadh's deadly aggression, a senior military spokesman said.




“Yemeni army units, backed by fighters from popular committees, are now waiting for a political decision to capture the two cities, both located in Saudi Arabia’s Southwestern parts,” Yemeni Army Spokesman Brigadier General Sharaf Luqman said in an interview with Arabic-language al-Manar TV on Thursday.

Luqman also expressed the army’s readiness to embark on an operation on a larger scale, saying that the Yemeni troops have stepped up their offensives on the Saudis. 

Touching on the status quo in Yemen’s central province of Ma’rib, he said the army and tribal volunteer forces are working together in a bid to restore ceasefire in two volatile districts there.

Luqman said the Saudi forces have been attempting in vain to seize the al-Omari camp north of the Bab al-Mandeb Strait.

Yemen has been under constant military attacks by Saudi warplanes since late March.

The Saudi military strikes were aimed to supposedly undermine the popular Ansarullah movement, and bring fugitive former President Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, who is a Saudi ally, back to power.

More than 7,500 people have been killed and over 14,000 others wounded since March.

Yemeni army soldiers fighting alongside allied fighters from popular committees loyal to the Ansarullah movement have conducted retaliatory attacks against the Saudi aggression.

......................

La 37ª Flota Naval iraní parte hacia aguas internacionales

Teherán, 1 de diciembre de 2015, IRNA – La Armada iraní ha enviado el martes a su 37ª Flotilla en misión oficial a aguas internacionales.




El objetivo de la expedición de la Flotilla es defender las aguas territoriales de Irán, servir a los intereses marinos, y llevar a cabo operaciones para combatir las posibles amenazas contra el país.

La 37ª Flota Naval fue despedida por el Comandante de la Armada, el Contralmirante Habibollah Sayyari, y por varias autoridades locales en la provincia sureña iraní de Ormuzgán.

La 36ª Flotilla Naval iraní había regresado el lunes, tras permanecer 76 días en misión en el Golfo de Adén.


----------



## 4motion (4 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Última hora: vocero del ejército de Yemen, Brigadier Sharaf Luqman, oficialmente declara la 1ª fase de la ofensiva principal en Arabia y Yemen. Esto es enorme.* Todos los ojos ahora en Najran, Jizan y Asir en Arabia Saudí y Marib, Taiz, Bab al-Mandab y provincias meridionales de Dhali, Shabwah y Lahj en Yemen. Más de 75 todo tipo de blindados sauditas destruidos en Najran, Jizan y Asir en los últimos 3 días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son bravos y duros estos tios en chancletas de playa, que se jodan los terroristas SAUDS. :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2015)

Fuerzas yemeníes ya han sitiado las ciudades saudíes de Najran y Jizan que, sila cosa no cambia, volverán a ser yemeníes. 
https://t.co/Uxk0ofSFyM


----------



## Marchamaliano (4 Dic 2015)

bladu dijo:


> Les estan dando bien, me alegro por los yemenis, eso si, muchos con el papo hichando masticando Khat....
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es como siendo esta la estrategia, en una guerra que es muy parecida a la de Siria, en los videos de los yemenis, veo a los Houthies, usando tanto misil Kornet, enviado por los iranies ( tienen licencia para construirlos de Rusia), y no veo videos del ejercito sirio usandolos, pero si que veo videos de Al-Nushra usando un monton de TOWs usandolos contra tanques del ejercito sirio.
> 
> ...



Hay fotos de Houties con T-34/85 y SU-100 no te digo más..


----------



## la mano negra (4 Dic 2015)

Los moradores de las arenas me recuerdan a la infantería del Vietcong . No usan ni quieren blindados . En cuanto se topan con un medio mecanizado enemigo lo destruyen con misiles portátiles y cuando lo toman como botín de guerra , también lo destruyen , esté en el estado que esté. Ellos no lo van a usar porque no les sirve para su forma de hacer la guerra y sus enemigos tampoco los podrán usar más .

Son como una marea silenciosa e invisible que se confunde con el medio natural y que se va extendiendo por el territorio saudí. Son piedras , son matojos , son arena . Son inmunes a los ataques aéreos porque son muy difíciles de localizar y los pilotos saudíes no se quieren arrimar mucho al objetivo por si acaso. Las guarniciones saudíes tienen que estar impresionadas al ver como las guarniciones compañeras cercanas van cayendo una detrás de otra.

Son gentes duras estos yemeníes.


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Dic 2015)

Una fuente de Yemen realizó un balance de las pérdidas conocidas hasta este momento de las tropas Sauditas:

- 2000 muertos
- 4850 heridos
- 450 tanques y vehículos destruidos
- 4 helicópteros apache derribados 
- 1 F-15 perdido (sin confirmar los destruidos en base por misil Scud)
- 3 buques de guerra hundidos
- 200 billones de Riyales en gasto económico desde el inicio de la campaña. 
https://twitter.com/mujtahidd/status/672528555713130496


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2015)

No debían andar mal de artillería de costa los yemeníes, porque comentan de un nuevo navío saudí hundido en la costa.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2015 at 22:49 ----------

Comités populares sobre el terreno en Taiz;

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JoquBMVYTBc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## bladu (4 Dic 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los moradores de las arenas me recuerdan a la infantería del Vietcong . No usan ni quieren blindados . En cuanto se topan con un medio mecanizado enemigo lo destruyen con misiles portátiles y cuando lo toman como botín de guerra , también lo destruyen , esté en el estado que esté. Ellos no lo van a usar porque no les sirve para su forma de hacer la guerra y sus enemigos tampoco los podrán usar más .
> 
> Son como una marea silenciosa e invisible que se confunde con el medio natural y que se va extendiendo por el territorio saudí. Son piedras , son matojos , son arena . Son inmunes a los ataques aéreos porque son muy difíciles de localizar y los pilotos saudíes no se quieren arrimar mucho al objetivo por si acaso. Las guarniciones saudíes tienen que estar impresionadas al ver como las guarniciones compañeras cercanas van cayendo una detrás de otra.
> 
> Son gentes duras estos yemeníes.



No me convence la explicación, porque eso mismo lo podrian aplicar los sirios.....

Ademas segun tu no necesitan tanques por su forma de hacer la guerra..., ¿pero si lanzadores SCUD y Smerch?. ¿Sabes de la logistica que mueve un lanzador SCUD?, sistemas de comunicacion, posicionamiento, y un Smerch tambien mueve lo suyo, son vehiculos grandes....

Esas tacticas digo que las podria utilizar el ejercito sirio, contra su enemigos, adaptarse a un enemigo mas asimetrico, adaptando su forma de combate, menos tanque, que se los derriban como patos de feria, y mas versatilidad, pick-ups con ZSU-23,.....


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2015)

Pérdidas saudís en la guerra de Yemen


----------



## Mitsou (5 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Pérdidas saudís en la guerra de Yemen



Si esas cifras son ciertas, Arabia saudi acaba en revueltas contra los jeques antes de seis meses


----------



## Herikwerto (5 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuerzas yemeníes ya han sitiado las ciudades saudíes de Najran y Jizan que, sila cosa no cambia, volverán a ser yemeníes.
> https://t.co/Uxk0ofSFyM



Disculpad, hace ya un tiempo que no sigo el hilo. Esas ciudades eran Yemeníes ocupadas por Arabia , o Son Saudíes apunto de ser ocupadas por Yemen?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 Dic 2015)

Herikwerto dijo:


> Disculpad, hace ya un tiempo que no sigo el hilo. Esas ciudades eran Yemeníes ocupadas por Arabia , o Son Saudíes apunto de ser ocupadas por Yemen?



Fueron de Yemen hasta 1927, en que las ocupó el reino de Nejd (Arabia Saudí a partir de 1934). 

La Meca y Medina son tambien territorio ocupado. Formaron parte del reino de Hiyaz hasta que en 1924 todo el reino fue ocupado por el wahabita reino de Nejd.


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Dic 2015)

*Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen otro buque de guerra saudí*








Las fuerzas yemeníes han destruido otro buque de guerra de Arabia Saudí, ha declarado este viernes el portavoz del Ejército de Yemen, el general de brigada Sharaf Luqman.

Según Luqman, informa la televisión libanesa Al-Manar, este es el sexto (otras versiones hablan del séptimo) buque de las fuerzas invasoras lideradas por Arabia Saudí que los combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá y el Ejército de Yemen han conseguido destruir desde el comienzo de la agresión saudí.

La nave dirigida había disparado en varias ocasiones cohetes contra zonas residenciales en la provincia yemení de Taiz, causando muertes y destrucción allí.

Los informes dijeron que el buque de guerra de Arabia fue atacado y destruido en la costa de Mukha en Taiz temprano esta mañana. Los informes dijeron que hubo víctimas, pero no proporcionaron cifras exactas, y agregó que algunas de las fuerzas navales también fueron atacadas cuando se dirigían a rescatar a las victimas.

El militar de alto rango de Yemen no ha dado más detalles de este incidente.
Fuerzas yemenÃ*es destruyen otro buque de guerra saudÃ* - HispanTV, Nexo Latino



*Fuerzas yemeníes mantienen el control de diversos sitios saudíes a pesar de potentes ataques aéreos* 









El ejército de Yemen apoyado por los Comités Populares mantienen el control sobre una docena de sitios militares saudíes en las regiones de Najran, Jizan y Asir a pesar de estar bajo fuertes ataques aéreos de Arabia y la Coalición, dijo una fuente militar de Yemen a la Agencia de prensa Khabar.

La fuente explicó que varios misiles yemeníes fueron dirigidos contra varios sitios militares en territorio saudí. Agregó que un tanque Abrams fue destruido en Jizan el viernes en el sitio militar de Sirdah, mientras que un Bradley saudí también fue destruido cerca de la ciudad de Rabuah en Asir con el disparo de un ATGM.

Según la fuente, dos tanques saudíes fueron destruidos por las fuerzas armadas yemeníes en la noche del viernes cerca del puesto fronterizo de Al Khadra en Najran.
Yemeni Forces Retain Control Saudi Sites Despite Airstrikes


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2015)

Una larga incuesión yemení por tierras sauditas:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/NeAx8U7UcRA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Eneko Aritza (6 Dic 2015)

*Un atentado en Yemen se cobra la vida del gobernador de Adén y seis guardaespaldas *

El gobernador de la ciudad de Adén, en el sur de Yemen, Jaafar Mohammed Saad, ha muerto tras un ataque con un cohete lanzagranadas contra su convoy, informa Reuters.

Según se informa, un grupo de desconocidos disparó el cohete lanzagranadas a la caravana del gobernador. La explosión en el distrito Tawahi de Adén, la sede temporal del gobierno de Yemen, se cobró además la vida de seis guardaespaldas de Saad. Adén es controlado por las tropas gubernamentales. Recientemente, el presidente del país y las autoridades han vuelto a la ciudad.

https://actualidad.rt.com/ultima_hora/193449-yemen-ataque-gobernador-explosion


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Dic 2015)

Joder tiene pinta de que en Aden tienen una insurgencia de cojones,estamos hablando de atentados contra peces gordos, nada de bombas en mercados o cosas así. Parece que el apoyo del pueblo en Aden debe ser muy grande hacia los houties...


----------



## xenofonte (6 Dic 2015)

No sé si serían pro-houthies los del atentado. Por ahí también está enredando Al Qaeda. Y no es raro que haya conflictos entre las facciones que se enfrentan a los houthis.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (6 Dic 2015)

No cuadra nada financiar a los mismos que se te enfrentan. Tiene toda la pinta de que la coalición pro-saudí acabará retirándose dejando al gobierno de Hadi a merced de los AQAP y/o DAESH.


----------



## argenlino (6 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Una larga incuesión yemení por tierras sauditas:
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NeAx8U7UcRA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




impresionante el avance de los houties...

lo que me llama la atencion es que no se ven soldados saudies muertos...
me parece que fueron los saudies los que inventaron la frase :

" SOLDADO QUE HUYE SIRVE PARA OTRA GUERRA"...


----------



## Javisklax (6 Dic 2015)

En algunos videos si salen cadaveres, el tema yo creo que como lo hace un television de yemen no los sacan, son gente respetable hasta para eso no necesitan esa publicidad... Y la forma que tienen de tratar a los cautivos dista mucho de ser radical, Unos jefes y tienen todo mi apoyo, y se les nota que son los buenos


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2015)

El ejército yemení habría logrado destruir a otro buque de guerra perteneciente a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.

destruyeron con cohetes Katyusha, según el general de brigada Sharaf Luqman.

Este es el sexto buque de guerra destruidos por las fuerzas del ejército yemení desde el inicio de las agresiones sauditas contra el país Península Arábiga.
Yemeni Army Destroys Saudi-Led Coalition Warship


----------



## Javisklax (7 Dic 2015)

Se confirma... Otros milloncitos menos y me imagino que minimo habrá decenas de cadáveres, como siempre silencio informativo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> El ejército yemení habría logrado destruir a otro buque de guerra perteneciente a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.
> 
> destruyeron con cohetes Katyusha, según el general de brigada Sharaf Luqman.
> 
> ...



Parece que es el mismo barco del viernes, pero ahora anunciado por otra fuente. Esta vez dicen que fue hundido por cohetes Katiuska, pero es más verosimil que algún misil anti-buque les hayan pasado los iraníes.




mirkoxx dijo:


> *Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen otro buque de guerra saudí*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2015)

Houthis Y partidarios de Saleh reivindicanel control de la Base Militar Kufel en Marib


----------



## SARC_borrado (7 Dic 2015)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=0460612b93a1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2015)

Varios colombianos mercenarios, como parte de de la coalición Saudi en Yemen habrían muerto, incluido su comandante australiano Fhilip Steetman V. en Taiz, a causa de los enfrentamientos con los comités populares:
https://twitter.com/HoseinMortada/status/674239247214321664

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 16:53 ----------

Esta foto pertenece a los enfrentamientos de esta mañana en Taiz, donde los Huthis han estado machacando:


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2015)

*Ejército y fuerzas populares lanzan misiles en enclaves saudíes de Jizan*

El ejército y los comités populares dispararon dos misiles Sarkha de fabricación local al campamento de al-Ayn al-Hara y al sitio militar Sala'ah del enemigo saudí en Jizan.

Los misiles alcanzaron sus blancos entre las fuerzas y equipo del enemigo.

La artillería del ejército y los comités populares bombardeó una reunión de tropas y vehículos del enemigo saudí en el centro militar de al-Ramdha en Jizan, así como un número de sitios militares al sur de la zona de al-Khouba, agregó la fuente.

http://www.sabanews.net/en/news412101.htm


----------



## mirkoxx (9 Dic 2015)

*Cantidad y nacionalidades de los mercenarios extranjeros muertos en los últimos combates en Yemen* 






https://twitter.com/YemenFightsBack/status/674383805659090944


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2015)

Edificio de la TV saudí en Ryiad ha pillado calor...


----------



## anarcosindicalista (9 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Cantidad y nacionalidades de los mercenarios extranjeros muertos en los últimos combates en Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final, tarde o temprano, todo acaba saliendo a la luz. Estos mercenarios pertenecian a un GRUPO DE FUERZAS ESPECIALES CREADO por los Emiratos Arabes Unidos ANTES DEL INICIO DE LAS PRIMAVERAS ARABES bajo la supervision del principe de la corona de Abu Dabi y liderado por el lider de Blackwater.

Estos son los que capturaron a Gadafi en Libia!

Esta pagina lo explica con sumo detalle.

Al-Bab Blog - Brian Whitaker


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (10 Dic 2015)

Me alegro que los maten a todos por lo que le hicieron a Gadafi, ahora faltan los jefes.

En Macedonia en mayo de este año también mataron a unos cuantos mercenarios y agentes de la CIA, posiblemente relacionados con Blackwater/Xe/Academi o Haliburton, que estaban a punto de dar un golpe de estado:

[youtube]-FZu_DEPqxw[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2015)

Los partidarios de Hadi y sus aliados de la Coalición liderada por Arabia sufrió una vergonzosa derrota a manos de la Guardia Republicana del Ejército yemení y sus comités populares cerca de la ciudad yemení de Taiz ayer miércoles.

Según un periodista sobre el terreno que está incrustado con la Guardia Republicana del Ejército, este último y los huthis llevó a cabo un ataque de gran alcance en las posiciones defensivas de los leales a Hadi en el Monte Hayd Al-Baqr, dando lugar a las fuerzas de resistencia popular tomar el control total de este sitio que da a los pueblos de Dabeen y Juraybah, que se encuentran entre Taiz y Al-Lahj en el sur de Yemen.

[...]
Como resultado de su éxito en el sur de Yemen, han cortado la última línea de suministro lealista a Taiz; esto deja este último con sólo dos opciones: luchar por su salida o sumisión a las fuerzas de resistencia popular.

Yemeni Forces Cutoff the Loyalists Last Supply Route in Southern Yemen


----------



## Javisklax (10 Dic 2015)

Han cercado Taiz??? Ostia como hagan una bolsa, a ver donde y como van los mercenarios, volveran a colombia, UK, mejico y Usa en ataudes...


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2015)

Los Houthis y la Guardia Republicana de Salleh toman Base de Defensa Aérea Al-'Aroos en el Monte Sabra con vistas a la ciudad de Taiz:





mideast.liveuamap


----------



## Dzerzhinski (10 Dic 2015)

*Mueren un comandante mexicano y un combatiente argentino de Blackwater en Yemen*


Un militar argentino y su comandante mexicano, de una empresa militar estadounidense en Yemen, han muerto durante enfrentamientos en la ciudad de Taiz (suroeste), según medios yemeníes.

Un combatiente argentino y su comandante mexicano, llamado Macias Bacneba, han perdido la vida este miércoles en combates entre fuerzas yemeníes y extranjeras en la ciudad de Taiz, de acuerdo con lo anunciado por medios locales, que citaron a fuentes de seguridad yemeníes.

Tal y como agregan las fuentes, el incidente ha tenido lugar después de que unidades del Ejército, apoyadas por combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, intentaran repeler un intento de avance de las fuerzas invasoras lideradas por el régimen saudí hacia el campamento Omari de Zbab, en la mencionada provincia.

Los dos mercenarios extranjeros muertos prestaban servicio a la empresa militar Blackwater, con la que Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU), un fuerte aliado de Riad en su ofensiva contra Yemen, tiene firmado un contrato para enviar fuerzas que luchen al servicio de los saudíes en Yemen.

Por otra parte y según las referidas fuentes, en dichos enfrentamientos, las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado también varios ataques de represalia contra las fuerzas enemigas, la mayoría saudíes y sudanesas, quienes han sufrido grandes pérdidas humanas y armamentísticas durante el operativo.

La noticia sale a la luz un día después de que al menos seis militares colombianos y un comandante de nacionalidad australiana --también de la empresa estadounidense Blackwater-- perdieran la vida durante combates en la región de Al-Amri, en Taiz. 

El diario norteamericano The New York Times reveló el pasado noviembre que EAU había enviado en secreto unos 450 mercenarios colombianos, panameños, salvadoreños y chilenos, a Yemen, con el fin de extender su influencia en la ciudad de Adén, en el sur del país árabe. 

En marzo, Arabia Saudí lanzó una ofensiva militar contra Yemen, prescindiendo del permiso de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), en un intento por eliminar de la ecuación al movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá y restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad.

En base a datos de la ONU, los ataques saudíes han dejado al menos 32.000 víctimas, entre muertos y heridos, en su mayoría civiles.


----------



## peste bubónica (10 Dic 2015)

La coalición árabe toma el control de las Islas de Hanish








Arab Coalition Takes Control Over Hanish Islands in the Red Sea


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2015)

Dzerzhinski dijo:


> *Mueren un comandante mexicano y un combatiente argentino de Blackwater en Yemen*



Dicen, al respecto, que Emiratos, se está retirando progresivamente de la invasión sustituyendo sus pacatas fuerzas por la contratación del mercenariado "Academi", que son los que ahora están cayendo con la bandera de EAU. Arabia está rebotada con su aliado porque se están escaqueando del conflicto y se hace cada vez más difícil implicar a otros estados en la aportación de carne de cañón.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2015 at 19:12 ----------




peste bubónica dijo:


> La coalición árabe toma el control de las Islas de Hanish



*¡Menudos pájaros! 
Han matado a mogollón de pescadores de las islas y no se les ocurre otra cosa que decir: "Hemos limpiado las islas de terroristas" *


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2015)

Al hilo de lo comentado anteriormente, parece que se está comenzando a deshacer la coalición que los sauditas impusieron para su imperial pretensión hacía Yemen.
*
La coalición encabezada por Arabia Saudí se deshace	*

El periódico Al Ray al Yaum, editado en Londres, ha publicado un artículo sobre las divergencias entre Arabia Saudí y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, sobre el trasfondo de las crisis en Siria y Yemen.


> *
> “Ciertas coaliciones regionales se están desintegrando debido a las divergencias internas, cada vez más fuertes, y algunos países miembros de ellas están abandonando a Arabia Saudí”.*



El periódico analiza la reacción de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos a los ataques rusos contra el EI en Siria, que aquel país celebró como “un ataque contra un enemigo común”, lo cual fue visto como un reconocimiento de la intervención militar del Kremlin en Siria.

El autor del artículo constata que esta toma de posición por parte de los EAU va en contra de las adoptadas por Arabia Saudí y Qatar, los cuales se oponen abiertamente a la intervención rusa en Siria y la calificaron en su día de “acto dirigido a matar civiles”, lo cual muestra su irritación por una acción dirigida a debilitar y destruir a los terroristas que ambos estados patrocinan.


> *
> “Nadie se va a inquietar por los bombardeos rusos contra el EI o Al Qaida, puesto que ellos van dirigidos contra un enemigo común”*



, dijo Anuar Gargash, ministro de Estado de los EAU para Asuntos Exteriores.

En este punto, el periódico considera que la posición de los EAU es similar a la adoptada por Egipto, que ha sido uno de los países árabes que han saludado las operaciones aéreas rusas en Siria.


> *
> “quizás hoy se esté formando una nueva coalición entre EAU, Egipto y Jordania frente a Arabia Saudí, Turquía y Qatar”.*



El periódico señala que varias fuentes han hablado de un acuerdo secreto entre Egipto, Jordania y EAU con Rusia para apoyar los ataques rusos contra el EI. Esto significa que la coalición árabe liderada por Arabia Saudí en Yemen se rompe al tratar el tema de Siria. Los EAU buscan así jugar su propio papel independiente.

Indica, también, que las divergencias se intensifican entre el presidente dimisionario de Yemen, Abd Rabbo Mansur Hadi, y su primer ministro, Jalid Bahah, en relación al nombramiento de ministros del partido Islah (vinculado a los Hermanos Musulmanes) para puestos clave.

Bahah, apoyado por los EAU, está preocupado por la aproximación entre los Hermanos yemeníes y Mansur Hadi (instalado en Riad) en virtud de los apoyos turcos y qataríes de este último.

Evocando el crecimiento de los vínculos entre Moscú y Abu Dhabi,


> * “ EAU han invertido, en el curso de los últimos meses, 7.000 millones de dólares en Rusia. Una parte de esta cantidad fue invertida allí después del inicio de los bombardeos rusos en Siria”.*



Yemen: La coalición encabezada por Arabia Saudí se deshace


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Dic 2015)

Lo que ya se sabía....

*Fuerza Aérea de EEUU coordina ataques de Riad en Yemen*

*Personal de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos se aloja en Arabia Saudí, donde ayuda a planear los bombardeos en Yemen, asegura un militar de alto cargo norteamericano.*

_*Un pequeño destacamento del personal de la Fuerza Aérea se encuentra en el centro saudí de planificación de ataques aéreos para ayudar a coordinar estas actividades, dijo el responsable de operaciones aéreas militares del Mando Central de los Estados Unidos (USCENTCOM), el teniente general Charles Q. Brown Jr, citado por el rotativo estadounidense The Wall Street Journal.*_ U.S. Military Working to Prevent Weapons Shortfall in Islamic State, Yemen Strikes - WSJ

“El Gobierno de Estados Unidos es plenamente consciente de que los ataques aéreos indiscriminados de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí han matado a cientos de civiles en Yemen desde marzo”, dijo el vicedirector para Oriente Medio de HRW, Joe Stork.
Además, Washington ayuda a Riad en su ofensiva a Yemen al proveer el reabastecimiento de combustible de los aviones de guerra y entregar información de inteligencia, agregó Brown.

De hecho, la organización pro derechos humanos Human Right Wacht (HRW), según ha recordado este miércoles la agencia yemení Sabanews, advirtió que la participación de Estados Unidos en ataques específicos podría hacerlos responsables de posibles infracciones de las leyes de guerra.

“El Gobierno de Estados Unidos es plenamente consciente de que los ataques aéreos indiscriminados de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí han matado a cientos de civiles en Yemen desde marzo”, dijo el vicedirector para Oriente Medio de HRW, Joe Stork.

En este sentido, pidió al Congreso estadounidense suspender la venta de bombas de aviación al régimen de Riad ante los temores de que el uso de estas armas resulte en el incremento de la cifra de víctimas civiles en la guerra saudí contra su vecino sureño.

Fuerza AÃ©rea de EEUU coordina ataques de Riad en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


- Otro buque de la Coalición dañado en Yemen (no sabemos si resultó hundido). 
_"Las fuerzas yemenies atacaron la séptima (u octava) nave de la coalición Saudí en la zona de Mocha"_. 






https://twitter.com/YemenFightsBack/status/675077978972430336


----------



## Kelbek (11 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, al respecto, que Emiratos, se está retirando progresivamente de la invasión sustituyendo sus pacatas fuerzas por la contratación del mercenariado "Academi", que son los que ahora están cayendo con la bandera de EAU. Arabia está rebotada con su aliado porque se están escaqueando del conflicto y se hace cada vez más difícil implicar a otros estados en la aportación de carne de cañón.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-dic-2015 at 19:12 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Hubo batalla realmente?

Esa posición era indefendible.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2015)

igni dijo:


> ¿Hubo batalla realmente?
> Esa posición era indefendible.



*
Usted nunca oyó sobre la heroica lucha de los soldados saudíes en Yemen ?
Pues así se la cuentan a sus gentes.
Como para entrar en batalla están estos...*


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2015)

Houthis Y aliados afirman haber destruido un tanque Abrams Saudi y 4 Bradleys en las afueras de la base militar de Al-Muhdef.

Houthis Y aliados toman el control de Al-Khadmeh, las aldeas de Al-Wastah así como 3 posiciones militares en el sur de la provincia Saudi de Jizan
https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/status/675305212370907137


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Dic 2015)

*Última hora: las fuerzas de Yemen atacaron una central eléctrica en la ciudad Saudí de Al Khubah. Golpe directo que lleva a la interrupción del suministro eléctrico en áreas extensas. Jizan. 

Fuerzas Houthis y aliados toman el control de las aldeas de Al-Sur & Mahjam, luego de las conquistas de Al-Khadmeh y Al-Wastah. El día de hoy ya han caído cuatro pueblos Saudí en Jizan.* 

Localización de Al-Wastah Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Localización de Al-sur https://www.google.ru/maps/@16.6635556,43.1257477,13.79z

*Vídeo:* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/LbU-a2VslsA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fuerzas de Yemen atacan con artillería el puesto fronterizo Saudí de Khadhra y el puesto militar de Khabash en Najran; también se bombardean objetivos en las cercanías de Dhahran al-Janub en Asir.

Más de 130 misiles yemeníes caen sobre Tabeh, Hamra, Jubouh, Ghuraf al-Biyd, campo de Shamal um Qutb, Gharb Al-Attiya y la torre de Mahdaf en Jizan.

Finalmente serían 2 tanques Abrams Saudi y 5 Bradleys destruidos en las afueras de la base militar de Al-Muhdef. 

https://twitter.com/tonytohcy


----------



## anarcosindicalista (11 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Última hora: las fuerzas de Yemen atacaron una central eléctrica en la ciudad Saudí de Al Khubah. Golpe directo que lleva a la interrupción del suministro eléctrico en áreas extensas. Jizan.
> 
> Fuerzas Houthis y aliados toman el control de las aldeas de Al-Sur & Mahjam, luego de las conquistas de Al-Khadmeh y Al-Wastah. El día de hoy ya han caído cuatro pueblos Saudí en Jizan.*
> 
> ...



Los Yemenis son como termitas, son la marabunta que arrasara con las Monarquias del Golfo


----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 Dic 2015)

*Se estrella un F-16 saudí en base aérea en Lahij, en Yemen*

Un caza F-16 del Ejército de Arabia Saudí se estrella mientras intentaba aterrizar en una base aérea ubicada en la provincia suroccidental yemení de Lahij.

El canal de televisión yemení Al-Masirah ha informado que el incidente ha tenido lugar este sábado por la mañana en la base aérea de Al-Anad, en Lahij. La aeronave ha quedado completamente destruida debido a la explosión de uno de sus misiles.

La fuente no ha mencionado las posibles víctimas mortales del siniestro. 

El pasado mes de marzo, Arabia Saudí emprendió una agresión militar contra Yemen, sin el aval de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), pero con la luz verde de Estados Unidos, en un intento por eliminar de la esfera política al movimiento popular Ansarolá y restaurar en el poder al expresidente prófugo Abu Rabu Mansur Hadi, fiel aliado de Riad.

En base a las últimas estadísticas realizadas por la ONU, la guerra saudí contra su vecino ya ha dejado unas 32.000 víctimas, entre muertos y heridos, en su mayoría civiles.

Se estrella un F-16 saudÃ­ en base aÃ©rea en Lahij, en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2015)

*El ejercito Yemení Ejército hunden el 7º buque de guerra enemigo*

El los Comités Populares ejército yemení y lograron el jueves para ahogar el séptimo buque de guerra perteneciente a la coalición militar saudí llevado frente a la costa de Al-Mokha 'en la provincia de Al-Hadida oeste de Yemen.

El ejército nacional disparó un misil que impactó directamente el buque de guerra y mató a su tripulación de 3 hombres a bordo.
Yemeni Army and Houthis Down the 7th Saudi Naval Vessel

*
los Houthi están listos para el alto el fuego *


> *
> "Sobre la base de lo que se había acordado, habrá un cese de la agresión el 14 de este mes", *



Mohammed Abdel-Salam, dijo en una conferencia de prensa transmitida en vivo desde la capital yemení Saná.

El Houthi ha demostrado haber resistido con éxito la agresión saudita destruyendo varios buques de guerra saudíes, matando a decenas de mercenarios de la vanguardia saudita y tomadas varias ciudades dentro de la propia Arabia Saudita.


----------



## la mano negra (12 Dic 2015)

Madre mía , qué pueblo más aguerrido es el pueblo yemení . He estado viendo videos de esta gente y tienen detalles que dan mucho que pensar . Cuando entran en combate , no disparan al tun tun ni esconde la cabeza para ello . Se yerguen con presteza y determinación para apuntar con cuidado por encima de parapetos y rocas y disparan pausadamente . No disparan como locos embriagados. Otro detalle que he observado es que en sus concentraciones , los hombres portan las armas como si llevaran una cachiporra , las blanden pero no las disparan . Los yemeníes no dan tiros al aire , no desperdician munición. No hacen exhibiciones vacías de poderío . 

A menuda gente se le ha ocurrido al Imperio y a los príncipes saudíes enfurecer. Los bombardeos canallas y cobardes sobre la población yemení han sido una locura que pagarán caro , muy caro , sus promotores. 

El grito de guerra , asimismo ,es muy revelador de lo claras que tienen sus ideas : " Dios es grande , muerte a América , muerte a Israel, el Islam vencerá "


----------



## maria urizar (12 Dic 2015)

US-Saudi Sponsored Mercenaries in Yemen | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

*Mercenarios patrocinadas por US-saudies en Yemen*


----------



## Javisklax (13 Dic 2015)

la mano negra dijo:


> Madre mía , qué pueblo más aguerrido es el pueblo yemení . He estado viendo videos de esta gente y tienen detalles que dan mucho que pensar . Cuando entran en combate , no disparan al tun tun ni esconde la cabeza para ello . Se yerguen con presteza y determinación para apuntar con cuidado por encima de parapetos y rocas y disparan pausadamente . No disparan como locos embriagados. Otro detalle que he observado es que en sus concentraciones , los hombres portan las armas como si llevaran una cachiporra , las blanden pero no las disparan . Los yemeníes no dan tiros al aire , no desperdician munición. No hacen exhibiciones vacías de poderío .
> 
> A menuda gente se le ha ocurrido al Imperio y a los príncipes saudíes enfurecer. Los bombardeos canallas y cobardes sobre la población yemení han sido una locura que pagarán caro , muy caro , sus promotores.
> 
> El grito de guerra , asimismo ,es muy revelador de lo claras que tienen sus ideas : " Dios es grande , muerte a América , muerte a Israel, el Islam vencerá "



Totalmente de acuerdo 
, ya lo dije en un post muy anterior, esta gente sabe lo que hace,no tiran al tun tun, rodean a su presa, y destruyen todo a su paso, sin duda una guerrilla en toda regla, estos van a hacer mucho daño a la monarquia sanguinaria de Arabia Saudi, saben lo que se hacen, les mando mi ánimo desde aquí sentado en un sofa, envidia me dan de que algun dia lleguemos a ser la mitad de pueblo que son ellos


----------



## +18 (13 Dic 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Los Yemenis son como termitas, son la marabunta que arrasara con las Monarquias del Golfo



Parece que estos si que tienen RPG 29.


----------



## kenny220 (13 Dic 2015)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> *Se estrella un F-16 saudí en base aérea en Lahij, en Yemen*
> 
> Un caza F-16 del Ejército de Arabia Saudí se estrella mientras intentaba aterrizar en una base aérea ubicada en la provincia suroccidental yemení de Lahij.
> 
> ...




Pues algo no me cuadra, pq Arabia Saudi que yo recuerde no opera f-16. Emiratos arabes unidos si.


----------



## A.B.C. (13 Dic 2015)

*
Les ha salido un doloroso grano en el culo con el Yemen a los del Nuevo Orden Mundial y su demente y antinatural multigenocida, ingenieria social.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-social.html?posted=1&posted=1#post15673707

*


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (13 Dic 2015)

Tampoco nos hagamos pajas con los houties, que no creo ni que sean menos machistas que otros ni menos tolerantes ni mas democráticos.

Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos, pero no los invitaría a mi casa.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2015 at 02:31 ----------

Son un poco como los rifeños, no digo que Arabia como aquella España.


----------



## MartinCodax (13 Dic 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Tampoco nos hagamos pajas con los houties, que no creo ni que sean menos machistas que otros ni menos tolerantes ni mas democráticos.
> 
> Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos, pero no los invitaría a mi casa.
> 
> ...



Hombre, por mucho que digan ser como Hezbolá, tienen fuertes influencias tribales y religiosas chiitas. Si ganan da por hecho que van a imponer una semi-sharia en sus territorios. Aunque no sería nada nuevo, pues Yemen ya tiene leyes teocráticas de facto, la homosexualidad es castigable con la muerte y es muy normal ver mujeres en niqab hasta en la cosmopolita Adén.

Por otra parte, tanto los Hutíes como el Ejército Yemení son actualmente la única fuerza que combate directamente contra Arabia Saudí y parece ser que les van a dar un gran dolor de cabeza para largo. ¿Puedo aplicar la lógica de "El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo"? Por supuesto.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2015)

Pues si que que les ha picado a los Sauditas y emiraties los barcos hundidos, porque están atacando a todos los pesqueros que se encuentran, como estos en el puerto de Al Khawkhah, al oeste de Yemen


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Dic 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Tampoco nos hagamos pajas con los houties, que no creo ni que sean menos machistas que otros ni menos tolerantes ni mas democráticos.
> 
> Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos, pero no los invitaría a mi casa.
> 
> ...



Sino peor. España estaba en esa época estaba profundamente corrupta, más que ahora. Algunos oficiales redondeaban su sueldo vendiendo a los rifeños las provisiones y material de sus tropas.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2015)

Las tropas yemeníes habrían derribado un avión de reconocimiento Saudita en el distrito Jihanah de la provincia de Saná.

De acuerdo con fuentes de seguridad yemeníes, el avión espía fue derribado por la fuerza antiaérea del Yemen en las regiones montañosas de la provincia durante el sábado.
PressTV-Yemeni forces down Saudi spy aircraft


*
Fuerzas yemeníes capturan base estratégica-Arabia celebrada en Ta'izz*

Soldados yemeníes respaldados por combatientes Houthi de Ansarullah han capturado una base militar estratégica utilizada por las fuerzas saudíes en el suroeste de la provincia de Taiz.

En represalia en contra de la actual campaña de Riad, las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron un ataque a la base militar de al-Sidrah en el distrito Wazi'iyah de Ta'izz el domingo, matando a un número de fuerzas saudíes y destruyendo sus vehículos.






PressTV-Yemen forces seize Saudi-held base


----------



## Martok (13 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> *El ejercito Yemení Ejército hunden el 7º buque de guerra enemigo*
> 
> El los Comités Populares ejército yemení y lograron el jueves para ahogar el séptimo buque de guerra perteneciente a la coalición militar saudí llevado frente a la costa de Al-Mokha 'en la provincia de Al-Hadida oeste de Yemen.
> 
> ...



jode que campeones los huties , vaya mierda de flota la de los saudíes.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2015 at 13:52 ----------




Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Tampoco nos hagamos pajas con los houties, que no creo ni que sean menos machistas que otros ni menos tolerantes ni mas democráticos.
> 
> Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos, pero no los invitaría a mi casa.
> 
> ...



Eso nadie lo discute pero mientras venga bien par lo nuestra adelante


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2015)

Misil balístico de producción yemení, "Qaher 1" 
11m long
Weighs 2 tons
200kg warhead
300km range

Hoy ha sido lanzado sobre la base aérea saudí de Khaled bin Abdul Aziz 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XjljNRAn5HU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (13 Dic 2015)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Sino peor. España estaba en esa época estaba profundamente corrupta, más que ahora. Algunos oficiales redondeaban su sueldo vendiendo a los rifeños las provisiones y material de sus tropas.



Oficiales, y mas arriba. El golpe de Primo de Ribera fue para que no se depurasen responsabilidades ;-) A los oficiales saudíes no les veo trapicheado con el enemigo, más que nada porque no lo necesitan.



Yo lo decía en el sentido que habían comentado algunos compañeros sobre la forma de luchar. Hay más similitudes como que unos iban hasta arriba de grifa y los otros de kat, que el invasor está separado del teatro de operaciones por un mar, de agua o arena; la orografía a conquistar.



España usó armas químicas en aquellas guerras.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2015 at 18:02 ----------

No puedo editar al corrector que puso Ribera...

A mi que los houties se democraticen desde dentro a su manera, mientras no hagan como los wahabistas una política expansionista no me preocupan más allá que como seres humanos.


----------



## lectorina (13 Dic 2015)

Yemen: EEUU da un ultimátum al hijo del rey saudí



Spoiler



Más de nueve meses después del inicio de la guerra contra Yemen, Arabia Saudí sufre, a pesar de los miles de millones de dólares gastados en ella, una terrible derrota, tanto estratégica como militar.

Peor aún, los aliados de Riad, incluyendo EEUU, comienzan a manifestar signos de fatiga frente a un conflicto que parece eternizarse. Según Al Akhbar, “las conversaciones de paz interyemeníes han comenzado hace una decena de días, bajo la égida del enviado de la ONU, Ismael Ould Cheikh, en Omán. Estas conversaciones prosiguen de forma seria, a diferencia del pasado. 

Los países agresores buscan ahora una salida honorable y no establecen ya precondiciones. ¿Cuál es la razón de este cambio de postura?

1 – Las fuerzas yemeníes han anunciado desde hace largo tiempo haber pasado ya de la fase “táctica” de su respuesta a otra fase “estratégica”. A pesar del apagón mediático mantenido por Riad y sus aliados, esta fase estratégica ha dado sus frutos: las fotos de militares saudíes huyendo se extienden cada vez más en los medios alternativos. Muchas imágenes muestran a soldados atemorizados y humillados, que abandonan sus bases y posiciones y se repliegan de forma escandalosa. El Ejército yemení se encuentra ahora bien dentro de las provincias saudíes de Yizan, Nayran y Assir.

2 – La situación en Taiz se ha convertido en desfavorable para la coalición pro-Riad. Las fuerzas de esta coalición han sufrido pérdidas muy importantes a manos de Ansarulá y el Ejército yemení. Estos últimos llevan a cabo combates asimétricos y tienden trampas y emboscadas a las fuerzas de la coalición. Los hospitales de Taiz están llenos de mercenarios y miembros de la coalición.

Las fuerzas del Frente Sur, es decir, los yemeníes sunníes, se niegan a irse a luchar al frente Norte. Aparte de los takfiris, nadie en el Sur quiere a los saudíes y sus aliados. La situación es tal que se acaba de producir una revuelta en el seno de los comandantes pro-Hadi contra este último. En una carta dirigida a Hadi, estos últimos afirman que la guerra de Taiz es inútil y que se trata simplemente de una guerra de desgaste. El texto reconoce el fracaso de la coalición pro-Riad en los ejes de Al Hassab, Al Dagama, Al Mawiya, Nayd Gassim y Al Waziya, en Taiz.

3 – Ciertas tribus pro-Hadi, en Maarib, están a punto de cambiar de posición y dar la espalda al partido de los Hermanos Musulmanes, Islah, y a la persona de Hadi. El jefe de una de las tribus más importantes, Al Shadidi, ha reunido a sus compañeros y les ha pedido cesar la guerra contra el Ejército yemení.

4 – Adén, que es el único bastión de la coalición, es un verdadero infierno, roto entre las fuerzas pro-saudíes y los pro-emiratíes. Los asesinatos y arreglos de cuentas tienen lugar cada día. El Partido Islah no gasta su dinero y espera a que finalice la guerra.

5 – Los mercenarios extranjeros somalíes, sudaneses y colombianos han sufrido pérdidas importantes. El presidente sudanés intenta ahora reducir la misión de sus soldados a una puramente logística.

6 – EEUU intenta ahora poner freno a esta situación y evitar una continuación indefinida de una guerra que no ha logrado ningún resultado. Algunas fuentes afirman que Washington habría advertido al hijo del rey y ministro de Defensa, Mohammed ibn Salman, lanzándole un ultimátum: “Tu tiempo en Yemen se ha acabado. Hace falta poner en orden tu ejército”. La parte norteamericana está extremadamente irritada por el hecho de que el Ejército saudí, dotado de avanzadas armas norteamericanas, se ha convertido en un hazmerreir dentro y fuera de Yemen. 

Según fuentes bien informadas, Riad ha entrado en contacto con Ansarulá y ha renunciado a varias de sus antiguas precondiciones. Esta decisión habría sido tomada después de que Irán haya enviado nuevas armas a Ansarulá a través de algunas rutas yemeníes.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2015)

Incursiones yemenis en territorio saudí. Ayer:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/-BjZorXwc4g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/4Bw9Mwqd4tQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (14 Dic 2015)

*Misiles de Yemen lanzados contra objetivos sauditas el día de ayer* 








*Nuevo misil Qahir-1 lanzado contra el aeropuerto de Jizan durante las últimas horas*







https://twitter.com/YemenFightsBack


----------



## anarcosindicalista (14 Dic 2015)

URGENTE

**** ‏PERDIDAS ESCALOFRIANTES COMO RESULTADO DEL IMPACTO DE LOS MISILES LANZADOS HACIA CENTROS DE MANDO Y BASES AEREAS DE LA COALICION EMIRATO - SAUDI ****

- El Comandante Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de EAU en Yemen
- Un Sultan Emirati
- El Comandante Jefe de las Fuerzas Especiales Sauditas en Aden
- 42 mercenarios Blackwater y 150+ tropas pro-Hadi
- Ademas de cuantiosas perdidas materiales: 2 sistemas de misiles Patriot, 3 helicopters Apache, 40+ vehiculos militares destruidos


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IraqiSuryani ‏@IraqiSuryani1
- Dozens of pro-Hadi & coalition forces have been killed including #Saudi Arabian & #UAE commanders at Shab al-Jinn near Bab-el-Mandeb.
- Al Masirah TV says Colonel Sultan Bin Houidan, a #UAE commander was killed in the ballistic missile attack. 
- Saudi Col. Abdullah al-Sahayan, commander of the Saudi special forces in #Aden was also killed after #Yemeni army launched ballistic missile towards Bab-el-Mandeb. 
- 23 #Saudis, 9 #UAE, 7 Moroccan, 42 #Blackwater mercenaries were killed in the ballistic missile attack.
- Al Masirah TV reported that 2 Patriot missile systems, 3 Apache helicopters & 40+ military vehicles were destroyed in the attack.
- #UAE armed forces have announced the death of Sultan Mohammed Ali al-Kaabi in #Yemen 
- A total of 152 pro-Hadi & #Saudi coalition forces have been killed by the Tochka missile near Mandeb Strait. Vertaling weergeven



@IraqiSuryani1
#Yemen - According to the #Yemeni MoD, #Yemeni forces launched :
- Surface-to-surface missile towards King Khalid air base near Khamis Mushayt
- Qaher-1 Yemeni-made ballistic missile towards King Khalid air base
- Ballistic missile towards Shaab al-Jinn near Bab-el-Mandeb hitting pro-Hadi/Saudi operations room


----------



## mapachën (14 Dic 2015)

Telita. .. si con 6 misiles son capaces de eso... eso lo está operando gente muy cualificada.

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2015)

En cualquier caso, el ataque ha existido y los daños pueden marcar un hito. Sobre todo porque hoy se iniciaba un alto el fuego para conversaciones ¿En Suiza?


También habrían matado a 18 Sudáneses y su comandante.
Los UAE Anuncian la muerte del coronel Sultan Al-Ketbi en Taiz, probablemente muerto en ataque Toshka en Bab al-Mandeb






https://twitter.com/sayed_ridha/status/676265362858487809


----------



## PalPueblo (14 Dic 2015)

La islamización y posterior radicalización, , salvo en el caso de Irán, el resto de países donde ha aumentado el número de musulmanes en los últimos cincuenta años, ha sido en países que se han relacionado con USA de una o otra manera, hasta la excepción de Irán, podríamos contarla como respuesta a los USA.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (14 Dic 2015)

Las bajas son en Aden y el estrecho, el sur.

El mapa de los misiles en el norte.

Son dos lanzamientos diferentes.


----------



## anarcosindicalista (14 Dic 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Las bajas son en Aden y el estrecho, el sur.
> 
> El mapa de los misiles en el norte.
> 
> Son dos lanzamientos diferentes.



Ballistic missile towards Shaab al-Jinn near Bab-el-Mandeb hitting pro-Hadi/Saudi operations room - Las bajas anunciadas fueron causadas por el Misil Balistico lanzado sobre el Centro de Operaciones Emirato-Saudi en en Suroeste del Yemen (no mostrado en el mapa del forero Mirkoxx)

O sea que las bajas son sin contar los daños causados por los lanzamientos en territorio saudí! (y esos ya se encargaran los medios de comunicación sauditas de esconderlos).


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2015)

Bueno, pues resulta que, el alto el fuego, es a partir de la media noche de hoy y si van siendo productivas, en Suiza, se irán renovando, cada semana.

Por lo tanto, hoy sigue habiendo secuelas de los misiles, con dos altos jefes militares(de EAU y Arabia Saudí) y dos soldados más, en la costa del Mar Rojo. Comentan, fuentes houthis que serían el General.Abdullah Al Shian por AS y el General Siltan Bin Howaidaan de Emiratos Árabes Unidos 

https://t.co/1Nv7LXvZDh


----------



## mirkoxx (14 Dic 2015)

*Última situación de los ataques yemeníes con misiles contra posiciones de la Coalición Saudí* 















Lanzamiento de un misil Qahar-1 contra el aeropuerto de Jizan 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/1HlBTQljlBM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://twitter.com/YemenFightsBack

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




mazuste dijo:


> Bueno, pues resulta que, el alto el fuego, es a partir de la media noche de hoy y si van siendo productivas, en Suiza, se irán renovando, cada semana.
> 
> Por lo tanto, hoy sigue habiendo secuelas de los misiles, con dos altos jefes militares(de EAU y Arabia Saudí) y dos soldados más, en la costa del Mar Rojo. Comentan, fuentes houthis que serían el General.Abdullah Al Shian por AS y el General Siltan Bin Howaidaan de Emiratos Árabes Unidos
> 
> https://t.co/1Nv7LXvZDh



Aquí fotografías de ambos jefes militares presuntamente eliminados 












https://twitter.com/ameercp/status/676307091481477120


----------



## 4motion (14 Dic 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> URGENTE
> 
> **** ‏PERDIDAS ESCALOFRIANTES COMO RESULTADO DEL IMPACTO DE LOS MISILES LANZADOS HACIA CENTROS DE MANDO Y BASES AEREAS DE LA COALICION EMIRATO - SAUDI ****
> 
> ...



Son TEMIBLES los yemenies :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 14-dic-2015 at 19:49 ----------

Todo debidamente SILENCIADO en los MASS MIERDAS jojojojo


----------



## Jhosef (14 Dic 2015)

4motion dijo:


> Son TEMIBLES los yemenies :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2015 at 19:49 ----------
> 
> Todo debidamente SILENCIADO en los MASS MIERDAS jojojojo



*Que esperas si los Saudis son una chapuza de Estado:XX::: solo sirven para exportar a drogadictos al captagon por mayor*


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2015)

Ya ascienden a 152, el numero de muertos de la coalición saudí y mercenarios por efecto de misil, o misiles houthi en Bab al Mandeb 
https://twitter.com/narrabyee/status/676268950833991680


----------



## anarcosindicalista (14 Dic 2015)

Que hacia esta persona en un Centro de Mando Emirato-Saudi en el momento del impacto del Misil Balistico?

IraqiSuryani @IraqiSuryani1
#Yemen - Moshi Kabrov, an #Israeli of #Russian origin was killed in the ballistic missile strike near Bab al-Mandab / Un israeli de origen ruso fallecido en el ataque con misil balístico sobre Bab al-Mandab

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mientras tanto *Arabia Saudita manda refuerzos hacia las regiones fronterizas con el Yemen*. Para eso es lo que se usan las treguas...


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2015)

Tampoco parece que carezcan de inventiva. Acá, están utilizando lanzacohetes de helicóptero, modificado para atacar posiciones Sauditas en Jizan

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/dNRyJLbFZMw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (14 Dic 2015)

Carecen de pilotos para el material capturado.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (15 Dic 2015)

Yo como general de salón que predije el fracaso de las operaciones militares de los Golfos y cómo iban a tener que recurrir a mercenarios comprados de otros países para intentar salvar los muebles, veo evidente que van a usar la tregua para traer más refuerzos materiales y mercenarios contra Yemen, sino no lo habrían hecho.

Saud no puede firmar la paz definitiva con Yemen ahora después de haber hecho el ridículo de esta forma porque dejarían clara su debilidad, van a seguir con la guerra en cuanto tengan los mercenarios y los juguetes de la OTAN importados listos. Que hayan tenido que negociar una tregua es acojonante, los yemeníes van ganando sin duda, la demostración una vez más que los soldados idealistas vecen a los mercenarios.

Todo mi apoyo al pueblo de Yemen en esta terrible guerra contra el Gran Satán, esperemos que las generaciones futuras vivan el mundo posterior a su derrota.



MartinCodax dijo:


> Hombre, por mucho que digan ser como Hezbolá, tienen fuertes influencias tribales y religiosas chiitas. Si ganan da por hecho que van a imponer una semi-sharia en sus territorios. Aunque no sería nada nuevo, pues Yemen ya tiene leyes teocráticas de facto, la homosexualidad es castigable con la muerte y es muy normal ver mujeres en niqab hasta en la cosmopolita Adén.
> 
> Por otra parte, tanto los Hutíes como el Ejército Yemení son actualmente la única fuerza que combate directamente contra Arabia Saudí y parece ser que les van a dar un gran dolor de cabeza para largo. ¿Puedo aplicar la lógica de "El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo"? Por supuesto.



Yo la aplico sin duda, considero aliado a cualquiera que esté en guerra encima defensiva contra Saud y Sión.


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Dic 2015)

*Ya es oficial la muerte del General Abdullah Al Shian; saudí muerto por el ataque con misiles yemeníes* 



















https://twitter.com/green_lemonnn


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> Que hacia esta persona en un Centro de Mando Emirato-Saudi en el momento del impacto del Misil Balistico?
> 
> - Moshi Kabrov, an #Israeli of #Russian origin was killed in the ballistic missile strike near Bab al-Mandab / Un israeli de origen ruso fallecido en el ataque con misil balístico sobre Bab al-Mandab



Pongámosle rostro que, seguramente, tendremos más información al respecto en un próximo futuro:


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Dic 2015)

Deber ser un chiste?

*Riad no descarta posibilidad de despliegue militar en Siria

La nueva coalición militar antiterrorista anunciada por Arabia Saudí aun baraja la posibilidad de enviar fuerzas terrestres a Siria bajo el pretexto de combatir a las bandas takfiríes.*

“Nada está fuera de la mesa. Todavía mantenemos consultas para enviar nuestras fuerzas terrestres y las de otros países del Golfo (Pérsico) a Siria”, ha señalado este martes el canciller saudí, Adel al-Yubeir, al ser preguntado sobre si la iniciativa podría incluir el despliegue de tropas sobre el terreno.

Nada está fuera de la mesa. Todavía mantenemos consultas para enviar nuestras fuerzas terrestres y las de otros países del Golfo (Pérsico) a Siria”, dice el canciller saudí, Adel al-Yubeir.

Arabia Saudí ha anunciado a primeras horas de este martes la formación de una coalición militar integrada por 34 países para combatir el terrorismo, un gesto que ha recibido el beneplácito de Washington.

La nueva coalición internacional estará integrada por Arabia Saudí, Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU), Catar, Kuwait, Baréin, Yemen, Turquía, Jordania, El Líbano, Palestina, Libia, Egipto, Túnez, Marruecos, Mauritania, Somalia, Yibuti, Nigeria, Níger, Malí, Chad, Benín, Togo, Gabón, Guinea, Sudán, Senegal, Sierra Leona, Costa de Marfil, Comoras, Maldivas, Malasia, Bangladés y Paquistán.

En sus declaraciones en la capital de Francia, París, Al-Yubeir ha afirmado que la ciudad de Riad (la capital saudí) será el núcleo principal de dicha coalición, en donde se llevarán a cabo las cooperaciones de seguridad entre los países miembros.

Tras indicar que esa coalición compartirá información, y entrenará y equipará a fuerzas de los países que se enfrentan al terrorismo, ha añadido que la actuación de la coalición depende de “las peticiones que se reciban, depende de la necesidad y depende de la voluntad de los países de prestar el apoyo necesario”.

Según alegan las autoridades saudíes, la mencionada coalición combatirá no solo al grupo terrorista EIIL (Daesh, en árabe), sino también a otras organizaciones extremistas que operan en la región de Asia Occidental.

Pese a que de acuerdo con la lista anunciada por Riad, El Líbano también forma parte de la coalición, el canciller libanés, Yebran Basil, al rechazar la participación de su país en esa coalición, ha afirmado que Beirut no ha recibido ninguna información al respecto y ni siquiera está al tanto de la verdadera naturaleza de la iniciativa antiterrorista saudí.

El régimen de Arabia Saudí lidera esta coalición mientras que está involucrado directamente en el deterioro de la seguridad de Irak y Siria.

En noviembre, el representante permanente de Siria ante las Naciones Unidas, Bashar al-Yafari, describió a Arabia Saudí como la principal arteria que proporciona el "elixir de la vida" al terrorismo.

Riad no descarta posibilidad de despliegue militar en Siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## kakatxuli_borrado (16 Dic 2015)

Ayer puede ver, de pasada en el telediario, la primera noticia sobre este conflicto que veo en los medios mayoritarios: El titular era que Arabia Saudí había formado una coalición internacional de nosecuantos paises para vencer al terrorismo en Yemen, como coletilla, decían que no tenían un objetivo claro y que iban a por todos los grupos terroristas.

La manipulación roza ya el absurdo, solo quería comentarlo.


----------



## ulyses (16 Dic 2015)

kakatxuli dijo:


> Ayer puede ver, de pasada en el telediario, la primera noticia sobre este conflicto que veo en los medios mayoritarios: El titular era que Arabia Saudí había formado una coalición internacional de nosecuantos paises para vencer al terrorismo en Yemen, como coletilla, decían que no tenían un objetivo claro y que iban a por todos los grupos terroristas.
> 
> La manipulación roza ya el absurdo, solo quería comentarlo.




Absurdo es poco, habrá que hablar directamente de distopia de ciencia ficción.

*En la lista de paises aliados de Arabia Saudita está........si, ..YEMEN!!!
*
1984 ya esta entre nosostros


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (16 Dic 2015)

Durante la Guerra Civil española, en el "Comité de No Intervención" que hicieron estaban Inglaterra, Francia, la URSS, Alemania e Italia entre otros, justo los que más participaron en la guerra.

Así es la diplomacia de guerra...


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> Absurdo es poco, habrá que hablar directamente de distopia de ciencia ficción.
> *En la lista de paises aliados de Arabia Saudita está........si, ..YEMEN!!!
> *



*
No solo eso, También dicen que el presidente de Pakistan se ha enterado por la prensa que Pakistan esta en esa Alianza Antiterrorista Saudi, Al igual Libano, que ya ha respondido negativamente...Como chotas :bla::bla::XX::XX:

Pakistan,Malasia y Libano desconocian estar en la Coalicion Antiterrorista Saudi
En breve lo sabra Comores o Mali xd 
https://twitter.com/wgdunlop/status/677070448153227264
...:XX::XX:*


Sigue habiendo misterio y confusión en las circustancias que podean a los estadounidenses detenidos en Yemen

Un mes después de su muerte, los detalles de lo que le pasó a John Hamen, un estadounidense que estaba en manos de los rebeldes Houthi en la guerra en Yemen, siguen siendo un misterio.






https://t.co/0ydBoGXdmU


----------



## bladu (16 Dic 2015)

@mazuste: ¿ cuantos usanos hay secuestrados o desaparecidos?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (16 Dic 2015)

Claro que Yemen está en la coalición, mientras el gobierno títere sea el reconocido internacionalmene.

Que no es representativo, que son unos vendepatrias, etc. pues si, pero en la ONU se sientan ellos.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2015)

bladu dijo:


> @mazuste: ¿ cuantos usanos hay secuestrados o desaparecidos?



pues, que sean conocidos, son dos: uno es el colega del fallecido Hamen, del que no filtran el nombre y, el otro estadounidense, es Sharif Mobley, de 31 años de edad, de Nueva Jersey.

Anteriormente, desde marzo han sido liberados, por plazos, seis más.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2015 at 21:04 ----------




Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Claro que Yemen está en la coalición, mientras el gobierno títere sea el reconocido internacionalmene..



Esa "coalición" es un bluff total. Ya hay varios Estados que desconocían su pertenencia a la misma y han negado tal "anexión" islámica. Próximamente, veremos más rechazos.

*Esa historia no es más que un intento por confirmar las famosas 90.000 tropas que el imperio precisaría para su "plan" de botas sobre el terreno en la aventura siria, como se pude deducir de* * esta información*


----------



## jerjes (16 Dic 2015)

Lo interesante de este conflicto es q ya se combate en territorio saudi lo q puede tener implicaciones muy importantes para la region ya q Arabia Saudi puede replegarse en otros frentes para asegurar su propia casa.

Han muerto al menos en combate contra los huthis, 6 colombianos ( estos estan por Siria tambien a favor del EI) un australiano,2 britanicos y un francés.Ha sido en combates en torno a Taiz. Segun la prensa latinoamericana tambien murieron un argentino y un mexicano.

Asimismo hay un francés y un britanico entre los contratistas fallecidos (14 según los huthies).Los huthies tambien se han apuntado a esta moda y con ayuda financiera de Iran, están desplazando a contratistas etiopes.

Loa huthies son duros como piedras, muchos años de inestabilidad los han convertido en verdaderos guerreros dsde la cuna y además conocen el terreno q pisan muy bien. En resumen un enemigo temible al q hay q sumar el armamento y el personal adicto al presidente Saleh y al apoyo q puedan recibir de Iran.

AArabia Saudi le quita el sueño las poblaciones fronterizas q han caido en manos huthies, como son las localidades de Al-sur Mahjam, Wasita y Khadima en la provincia de Jizan, tambien Al Rabia está en manos huties.

Dos coroneles de la coalicion han muerto (uno de EAU y el otro sudita), por el lanzamiento de un misil Toshka sobre Adén.

Vehiculos de fabricacion francesa Caesar perteneciente a los saudies en el frente de Najran.







Podrian ser los refuerzos q están mandando. El gobierno saudi estará enviando tropas de laGuardia Nacional e incluso estaria mobilizando a las fuerzas tribales.

Los saudies subestimaron al enemigo esperaban con aplastar rapidamente a los huthies y pese a todos los millones gastados en armamento tiene q echar mano de mercenarios extranjeros a los q hay q añadir los aviones de mercenarios del EI q han recibido desde Siria.Guardia Nacional y milicias tribales porque sus fuerzas regulares no son capaces de imponerse e incluso ven como sus poblaciones fronterizas son desbordadas.

Por cierto diferente paga para los mercenarios: los sudamericanos reciben 230o.000 dolares al mes, más un extra de 1000 dolares a la semana los enviadosa luchar al Yemen. Un africano solo cobra 200 dolares al mes. Eso si q es discriminacion en toda regla. Supongo q la diferencia de sueldo debe venir marcada por la percepción en la calidad y las prestaciones de los diferentes contingentes. Eso sin descartar la existencia de "intermediarios" q se están lucrando con esos pobres africanos porque por muy mal q esten las cosas en sus paises esos 200 dolares parecen un chiste al lado de las 230.000 dolares de los sudamericanos.








El q dispara lo q pareceser un Barrett M82 A1, esu huthi

Riad ha cometido un gran error al comenzar una guerra instigada por EE.UU y sus peones occidentales,(como la está cometiendo Turquia instigada por los mismos en Siria) ya q si est a guerra se prolonga y trae un gran desgaste, será la propia Arabia saudi quien se verá perjudicada porque debera enfrentarse a la ola de desplazados por la guerra, al aumento terrorista en sus fronteras al daño a lpoder de la casa saudita,mientras ni EE.UU y sus aliados se veran perjudicados.


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2015)

Mientras, en suiza, con el alto el fuego, van ajustando asuntos de prisioneros y temas humanitarios, con una violación del alto el fuego, por parte saudí, tenemos un vídeo de las horas previas, donde los yemenís les comen la merienda a los saudís en su propia administración. En este caso en Rabuah, con material, cuartel y pérdidas humanas sauditas,

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FHTcdDOUQQo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Mientras, en suiza, con el alto el fuego, van ajustando asuntos de prisioneros y temas humanitarios, con una violación del alto el fuego, por parte saudí, tenemos un vídeo de las horas previas, donde los yemenís les comen la merienda a los saudís en su propia administración. En este caso en Rabuah, con material, cuartel y pérdidas humanas sauditas,
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FHTcdDOUQQo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Me encanta el olor a perro de saud quemado..


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (18 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Mientras, en suiza, con el alto el fuego, van ajustando asuntos de prisioneros y temas humanitarios, con una violación del alto el fuego, por parte saudí, tenemos un vídeo de las horas previas, donde los yemenís les comen la merienda a los saudís en su propia administración. En este caso en Rabuah, con material, cuartel y pérdidas humanas sauditas,
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FHTcdDOUQQo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



El final es mejor que en el cine de Hollywood :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: no me lo esperaba







"_Alá es grande, Muerte a América, Muerte a Israel, Maldición a los judíos, Victoria al Islam_"


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Dic 2015)

Las Fuerzas de Yemen ante las constantes violaciones del "alto al fuego" de parte de las fuerzas sauditas y sus aliados, sumado a los persistentes ataques aéreos han reaccionado con dureza. Han lanzado dos nuevos misiles balísticos contra objetivos enemigos, solo falta saber con exactitud los lugares contra los que fueron dirigidos. 

_Última hora: otro misil balístico yemení lanzado en Najran._ 

_Última hora: otra misil balístico acaba de golpear en el "cruce de Towal"._ 

Dos misiles balísticos disparados desde Yemen, según informes, han sido dirigidos contra unidades militares Sauditas en Khubash en Najran y en Harad. 
Shuaib M. Almosawa op Twitter: "Two ballistic missiles,fired from Yemen,
have reportedly targeted Saudi milit units in Khubash of Najran & Harad https://t.co/PH3OnqbYoA"

4 nuevos mercenarios muertos de blackwater, nacionalidades: un italiano, un sudafricano, de USA (de origen pakistaní) y otro de Rwanda.

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2015)

Son temibles los yemenies, bien armados serian como el vietcom, andaros al loro GUSANOS.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2015 at 06:51 ----------




mirkoxx dijo:


> Deber ser un chiste?
> 
> *Riad no descarta posibilidad de despliegue militar en Siria
> 
> ...



Eso se arregla mandando Rusia e IRAN tropas para ayudar a los yemenies (como los turcos en Iraq de entrenamiento)::, aunque por el momento con AYUDA HUMANITARIA de CALIDAD se arreglan ellos SOLOS :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Dic 2015)

Preveo una mano de hostias a los mercenarios del imperio similar a la de Vietnam.Al tiempo


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2015)

Pues si, parece que la coalición saudí quería aprovecharse del cese el fuego para arrimarse a la capital Sana'a, desde Marib, donde están batiéndose el cobre. De hecho, dicen, que los yemeníes han lanzado un misil Qaher1 contra fuerzas Sauditas en Najran, territorio Saudi y unTocka contra las fuerzas Pro Hadi en Marib.

Habrá que estar al tanto.


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2015)

Siguen las negociaciones (de momento), a pesar de las violaciones y andan con el intercambio de prisioneros y entregas de ayuda.

Operaciones militares Hoothies Al-Sharidzha, sur de Yemen
Warfare Worldwide op Twitter: "Military operations of the #Hoothies in the Al-Sharidzha village, South #Yemen https://t.co/A9vzFafZnN"


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2015)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Preveo una mano de hostias a los mercenarios del imperio similar a la de Vietnam.Al tiempo



Que se jodan, hay maneras más honradas de ganarse la vida sin reventar la vida a la gente.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (18 Dic 2015)

Si rompen por Marib hacia Sanaa tienen un buen trecho hasta allí, y el terreno montañoso quiere decir que la carretera estará enfilada desde las alturas. No es solo llegar a la capital, es mantener la comunicación con Marib, y el país que los manda.

Misión suicida si no es con dos columnas que avancen por los flancos de la carretera y gran apoyo aéreo.


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2015)

Comandante de Campo de la coalición Saudi en Yemen, Mohamad Abu Talib Nashem, muerto en enfrentamientos en Al-Jawf
Dicen, también, las fuerzas pro-Hadi, que han capturado combatientes houthis menores.






Hassan Ridha op Twitter: "Field commander of #Saudi led coalition in #Yemen Mohamad Nashem Abu Talib was killed in clashes in Al-Jawf https://t.co/H3FKPfjwm7"


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Dic 2015)

Última hora: Misil balístico Tochka disparado en contra de un campamento en Marib ocasionó la muerte de más de 90 leales a Hadi y miembros de la coalición (sin confirmar: 120 muertos incluido un coronel saudí de nombre misfir al Miqrin). Un alto mando fue asesinado. Fuente militar reclama al menos 2 helicópteros Apache y baterías Patriot pertenecientes a la coalición destruidas. #Yemen. 



Spoiler












Ejército de Yemen combate con las fuerzas saudí en los sitios militares en las cercanías de la ciudad de Al-Khubah. #Jizan. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


*- Ataque de fuerzas yemeníes contra un puesto militar saudita en la zona de Al-Zour en Najran y posterior destrucción de las instalaciones.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Mb-yz3ZcHR8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Última hora: Misil balístico Tochka disparado en contra de un campamento en Marib ocasionó la muerte de más de 90 leales a Hadi y miembros de la coalición (sin confirmar: 120 muertos incluido un coronel saudí de nombre misfir al Miqrin). Un alto mando fue asesinado. Fuente militar reclama al menos 2 helicópteros Apache y baterías Patriot pertenecientes a la coalición destruidas. #Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero ¿qué le ponen a los cohetes esos?, estoy muy mal acostumbrado a que los tiren con precisión de kilómetros de error, dejarse ver en guerra se está volviendo muy peligroso hasta en lo más remoto del combate.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (18 Dic 2015)

Jojojo otro misilazo de lleno ¿pero qué hacen todos juntos en los campamentos? ¿estarán metidos en el aire acondicionado?

Parece evidente que cuentan con información desde dentro para saber en qué momento estarán todos, aunque lo mismo son fotografías de satélites rusos. Matar a los comandantes de un país que necesita mercenarios comprados para luchar es sin duda lo más inteligente y efectivo, porque mercenarios de a 100 dólares al mes los pueden sacar de cualquier agujero africano y reponerlos indefinidamente, pero saudíes de coronel para arriba :XX: ya les deben quedar pocos.

Van a desconfiar aun más de los mercenarios de Hadi por no saber cual se chivará de la ubicación y horarios de los cuarteles, tendrán que traer a todos los mercenarios de África y de América, otro varapalo más para Saud.

Un misilazo más así y los altos mandos saudíes se largan todos en avión a Londres, Marbella y Nueva York para no ser los siguientes.


----------



## Nico (19 Dic 2015)

A final va a terminar siendo que Yemen era una potencia misilística !! 

Han enchufado pepinazos en bases y barcos sin pudor.


----------



## ulyses (19 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Última hora: Misil balístico Tochka disparado en contra de un campamento en Marib ocasionó la muerte de más de 90 leales a Hadi y miembros de la coalición (sin confirmar: 120 muertos incluido un coronel saudí de nombre misfir al Miqrin). Un alto mando fue asesinado. Fuente militar reclama al menos 2 helicópteros Apache y baterías Patriot pertenecientes a la coalición destruidas. #Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





joder, subiendo esos barrancos "a pelo" arrastrando todo es e material y el agua

guerreros de primera si señor.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (19 Dic 2015)

Supongo que tendrán mulas para subir las piezas.

¿Alguien sabe cuantos misiles tienen y de donde los han sacado? Aparte contra los barcos, llevan tirados un par de docenas a larga distancia.


----------



## SPQR (19 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *- Ataque de fuerzas yemeníes contra un puesto militar saudita en la zona de Al-Zour en Najran y posterior destrucción de las instalaciones.*
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Mb-yz3ZcHR8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Jajaja, a las primeras de cambio, los sauditas cortacabezas se montan en los vehiculos y salen pitando sin oponer resistencia.

Asi les va.



anarcosindicalista dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mientras tanto *Arabia Saudita manda refuerzos hacia las regiones fronterizas con el Yemen*. Para eso es lo que se usan las treguas...
> 
> ...



Mas futura chatarra de camino. Auguro un repunte de la industria del reciclado de metales despues de la guerra.


----------



## 4motion (19 Dic 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> joder, subiendo esos barrancos "a pelo" arrastrando todo es e material y el agua
> 
> guerreros de primera si señor.



Temibles son Temibles, con buen material serán el Vietnam de estos hijos de puta. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (19 Dic 2015)

Imágenes del ataque con los cohetes y cifras y fotos de los saudíes liquidados:

[youtube]D2ld6jV0ew4[/youtube]

[youtube]du7pm45IEtM[/youtube]


----------



## mirkoxx (20 Dic 2015)

Nuevos ataques con misiles balísticos el día 19 

*Fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron 2 misiles balísticos Qahir-1 hacia Marib y Towal (Jizan).* 








- Soldados Sauditas, de Emiratos, Sudaníes y Etíopes muertos en Towal; grandes explosiones. Destruidos camiones repletos de municiones. Al parecer destruidos helicópteros apaches y muchos oficiales de alto rango liquidados. _Entre los muertos en Towal está el comandante de las operaciones y otro muy alto funcionario de Arabia Saudita._ Los muertos en la base de Towal son hombres de diferentes nacionalidades de los Estados del Golfo; muchos helicópteros moviendo cadáveres y heridos. Muertos en Towal 79 soldados, incluido su comandante y 100 heridos. Cuatro aviones trasladan los cadáveres. 

- En Safir, Marib, destruido un sistema que controla a los aviones no tripulados. En el campamento alcanzado muchas explosiones y decenas de cuerpos han quedado carbonizados. Inicialmente se estiman 86 muertos.

_Equipo destruido en Safir:

8 Apaches.
2 Chinook.
Varios tanques._ 

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Dic 2015)

A LOS sauditas se les ha complicado y mucho el gallinero...ya sale en los medios oficialistas.

El coste de la guerra en Yemen empieza a preocupar a los saudíes


El gasto militar sumado a la caída del precio del petróleo obliga a hacer recortes en la educación, la sanidad y las infraestructuras.



Al recibir la última nómina hace unos días, el saudí Yaafar M. notó un descuento de 4.000 riales (1.000 euros). Tras consultar en la web de la universidad de Riad donde da clases, descubrió que se le ha retirado uno de los pluses que recibe. A él, y al resto de los profesores. “Es cosa del Ministerio [de Educación]”, le respondieron en el departamento de personal. La medida, sobre la que no se les avisó de antemano, es fruto de los recortes que el Gobierno de Arabia Saudí se ha visto obligado a imponer ante el descenso de los precios de petróleo. Sin embargo, la escasez de ingresos no parece afectar a los gastos militares y de seguridad, algo que preocupa a un creciente número de saudíes.

Los ajustes alcanzan a todos los ámbitos. En los hospitales públicos se han suprimido las horas extras y los incentivos por asistir a conferencias. En los privados, los médicos acusan un descenso de pacientes. “Al disponer de menos dinero, muchos saudíes acuden a la sanidad pública, y entre los extranjeros, como se contrata menos, hay menos asegurados”, explican fuentes médicas.

“Todo esto mientras [los gobernantes] se dedican a destruir Yemen y no dejan de comprar armas”, se queja Yaafar M. con inusual franqueza ante un extranjero.

Aunque Arabia Saudí ha reducido su presupuesto de defensa un 2 % este año, es el octavo país que más gasta en armamento, unos 42.500 millones de euros, según la consultora IHS, y planea aumentar esa cifra un 27 % durante los próximos cinco años.


El coste de la guerra en Yemen empieza a preocupar a los saudíes | Internacional | EL PA


----------



## mirkoxx (21 Dic 2015)

*Desastre total de las fuerzas Sauditas en Jizan, muchos puestos claves cayendo en manos yemeníes. Se aproxima una gran batalla por Najran. El portavoz de las fuerzas de Yemen anuncia "una gran ofensiva" en las provincias del sur de Arabia Saudita y en zonas del país en manos de mercenarios de la coalición.* 


- *Última hora: las fuerzas militares de Yemen, Houthis y el ejército yemení, declaran la guerra a gran escala en la región de Jizan contra las fuerzas de Arabia Saudita; confirman haber tomado muchas posiciones estratégicas.*

Fuente militar anunció que las fuerzas de Yemen tomaron el control de la ciudad vieja de Al-Khubah en Jizan después de fuertes enfrentamientos con el ejército Saudí. También se comunicó que los sitios militares de Mustahdath y Shabakat ubicados en la gobernación de Al-Harth en Jizan han caído en manos yemeníes. 

Las fuerzas de Yemen tomaron el sistema de defensa Saudí de Al-Khubah, incluyendo los puestos de control estratégicos con vista a la ciudad y de Mustahdath, Jizan. Los sauditas han perdido 6 blindados en nuevos avances del ejército y de los comités populares de Yemen. 

Varios vehículos militares de Arabia, incluyendo Bradleys, destruidos por las fuerzas de Yemen en la zona de Ghawiya, Jizan. Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world! 

Al-Khubah no ha caído completamente todavía. Sólo el "pueblo antiguo" fue tomado. Si se confirma, sería la segunda ciudad Saudí en caer después de Al-Rabuah. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


- Resumen de las bajas por los misiles balísticos de Yemen lanzados el 19.








- Batalla por la ciudad de Najran en su primera noche. Situación puede volverse critica. Difícil escapar. Tanques por todas partes. 

- 25 Saudíes y soldados de la coalición muertos en enfrentamientos con las fuerzas de Yemen en el clave puesto fronterizo de Towal, Jizan. 

- Ejército de Yemen golpeó una lancha rápida militar en la zona de Mocha. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter 
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Dic 2015)

Todo esto puede desestabilizar el mundo. Arabia Saudí es uno de los países clave del conflicto.... Uno se pregunta si la bajada brutal del petróleo, el ataque a la industria del motor, el calentamiento global y la invasión de Arabia Saudí no forma parte de una obra de " teatro" cuyo final es una guerra global.


----------



## ulyses (21 Dic 2015)

El principal problema de Arabia Saudita es que no puede sentarse a negociar.

La propia dinamica que ellos mismos han implementado a esta guerra hacen imposibles las negociaciones.

En el mundo árabe el que pide negociar es visto como DEBIL.

Si ahora mismo Arabia Saudita intenta negociar en serio con los huties , todas las tribus yemeníes que aun les apoyan se pasarían an masa al otro lado (si es que no lo están haciendo ya). los mercenarios extranjeros no musulmanes serían pasados a cuchillo inmediatamente en las calles por sus propios 2aliados" en muestra de reconciliación con el antes enemigo.

Los mercenarios musulmanes serían apresados y devueltos a sus paises de origen previo pago de una "rescate", así es el mundo árabe ...lo que hoy son guerras mañana son alianzas.

los saudies lo saben , así que la familia en el poder se juega el TODO o NADA.

y parece que pintan bastos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Dic 2015)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Todo esto puede desestabilizar el mundo. Arabia Saudí es uno de los países clave del conflicto.... Uno se pregunta si la bajada brutal del petróleo, el ataque a la industria del motor, el calentamiento global y la invasión de Arabia Saudí no forma parte de una obra de " teatro" cuyo final es una guerra global.



No lo dude, se llama sálvese el que pueda, o mejor aun, "Si corro más que el más lento lento del campamento el oso me dejará tranquilo a mi lo suficiente".


----------



## Javisklax (21 Dic 2015)

Viendo como se mueven por las montañas parece que no llevan equipo, 
estan acostumbradisimos, estos Sauditas se estan metiendo en camisa de once varas... Esta gente no es de la que corre cuando les disparan... Amigos este conflicto va a ser mas importante que Siria e Irak juntos si no al tiempo... Estan calentitas las cosas y la información "corre" por su ausencia eso es una buena noticia para los que defendemos la autonomia de los paises, ya que si no hay noticias va mal para los Sauditas. 
Mejor noticia imposible


----------



## 4motion (21 Dic 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> Viendo como se mueven por las montañas parece que no llevan equipo,
> estan acostumbradisimos, estos Sauditas se estan metiendo en camisa de once varas... Esta gente no es de la que corre cuando les disparan... Amigos este conflicto va a ser mas importante que Siria e Irak juntos si no al tiempo... Estan calentitas las cosas y la información "corre" por su ausencia eso es una buena noticia para los que defendemos la autonomia de los paises, ya que si no hay noticias va mal para los Sauditas.
> Mejor noticia imposible



Y en chanclas les estan metiendo una PALIZA historica a los terroristas SAUDS y sus MERCENARIOS de Talonario :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2015)

Desde un medio libanés, afecto a los sauditas:


> *
> La coalición liderada por Arabia en la lucha contra los rebeldes en Yemen dijo que unidades de defensa aérea saudí interceptaron varios misiles disparados desde el interior de Yemen hacia la ciudad fronteriza suroeste del reino de Jizan, hoy Lunes...*



http://bit.ly/1UXT5T4


----------



## anarcosindicalista (21 Dic 2015)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Todo esto puede desestabilizar el mundo. Arabia Saudí es uno de los países clave del conflicto.... Uno se pregunta si la bajada brutal del petróleo, el ataque a la industria del motor, el calentamiento global y la invasión de Arabia Saudí no forma parte de una obra de " teatro" cuyo final es una guerra global.



@mowali75
BEST NEWS EVER!!!
Yemeni launches ballistic missile Qahir1 against oil company Aramco in Jizan! pic.twitter.com/dGRFD8H3K4
10:21pm - 21 dec 15

*Yemen lanza un misil sobre la petrolifera Aramco en Jizan (no aclara si sobre una refineria, instalaciones portuarias o centro de oficinas)*


----------



## Duisenberg (21 Dic 2015)

anarcosindicalista dijo:


> @mowali75
> BEST NEWS EVER!!!
> Yemeni launches ballistic missile Qahir1 against oil company Aramco in Jizan! pic.twitter.com/dGRFD8H3K4
> 10:21pm - 21 dec 15
> ...



Pues parece ser que el objetivo es la refinería y terminal portuaria de Jizan (Jazan) y es el proyecto de mayor prioridad de la empresa saudita Aramco en los próximos 3 años...

_Saudi Aramco’s CEO Khalid A. Al-Falih has said the company’s Jazan project is “Saudi Armaco’s highest priority over the next three years”. _

h ttp://www.arabianindustry.com/oil-gas/saudi-arabia/news/2015/apr/23/jazan-project-highest-priority-for-aramco-5017818/#.Vnh6E_nhDIV


----------



## SPQR (22 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde un medio libanés, afecto a los sauditas:
> 
> 
> http://*******/1UXT5T4



Puede que tenga que ver con esto:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/KSA?src=hash">#KSA</a> Looks like Saudi PAC-3 missiles successfully intercepted Houthis surface-to-surface S-75 (Qaher-1) missile. <a href="https://t.co/qeh6lq48UZ">pic.twitter.com/qeh6lq48UZ</a></p>&mdash; Green lemon (@green_lemonnn) <a href="https://twitter.com/green_lemonnn/status/678886066657632256">diciembre 21, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>







Drones chinos usados por KAS en Yemen:

IHS4Defense Security ‏@IHS4DefRiskSec 18 dic.

UAE, Saudi Arabia operating Chinese UAVs over Yemen http://bit.ly/1ZfNHNG


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Dic 2015)

Un articulo sobre la guerra en Najran, con algunos puntos para debatir pero bien interesante. 

*La Ciudad de Arabia en la primera línea de la guerra de Yemen*

*Glen Carey 
21 de diciembre 2015 - 18:00 CLST

En Najran, a pocos kilómetros de la frontera, golpean regularmente proyectiles.
Saudíes desafían su apretado presupuesto para construir más puestos fronterizos.*







En Najran, el golpe de la artillería reverbera todo el día a través de un valle rodeado por las montañas del desierto a lo largo de la frontera sur de Arabia Saudita con Yemen.

Los guardias de seguridad en un sitio arqueológico fuera de la ciudad registran las explosiones de los proyectiles a través de la frontera. Como muchos en Najran, se han acostumbrado a la realidad cotidiana de una guerra que la mayoría de los saudíes sólo ven en sus pantallas de televisión, en todo caso.

Durante la mayor parte del conflicto de nueve meses, la primera línea ha estado muy al sur de las fronteras del reino, en torno a ciudades como Taiz y Adén, donde los sauditas y sus socios de la coalición han expulsado a los rebeldes Houthis que son vistos como aliados de Irán. Por el lado de Arabia, es sólo en Najran - aunque en una escala mucho más pequeña - que la guerra está teniendo un impacto directo.

_*El aeropuerto de la ciudad está cerrado, lo que obligó a los residentes a viajar casi 300 kilómetros (186 millas) hacia la alternativa más próxima. Las escuelas son abiertas para luego cerrar de nuevo, dependiendo de los combates. Los mercados otrora ocupados están vacíos.*_ Al otro lado de la frontera, franjas de Yemen han sido fuertemente bombardeadas, dejando miles de víctimas civiles y refugiados.

*Las conversaciones fallidas*

"Ninguna de las personas en Najran entiende esta guerra", dijo Hassan al-Wadee, un hombre de 57 años de edad, cuya tienda vende las dagas curvas yemeníes conocidas como jambiyas. *"Queremos que esta guerra termine."*

Los esfuerzos para poner fin a los combates han hecho pocos progresos. Las conversaciones de paz auspiciadas por la ONU se reanudaron este mes, pero el alto el fuego rápidamente se rompió, al igual que los intentos anteriores, con cada lado acusando al otro de violarlo. Otra ronda de conversaciones está previsto que comience el 14 de enero en Etiopía.

La guerra es también una prueba política para el hombre que viene del reino, el príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman. Como ministro de Defensa está a cargo de ella y si llegara a perder él debería dar cara.

_Para Arabia Saudita, el mayor exportador de petróleo del mundo, la lucha está obstaculizando los esfuerzos para controlar el gasto, con los precios del crudo en apenas un tercio de su promedio de 2013. Los gobernantes saudíes están quemando sus ahorros para mantener el crecimiento económico y probablemente tengan un déficit presupuestario del 20 por ciento este año, según el Fondo Monetario Internacional._ 

*La parte del león*

La coalición está gastando $ 200 millones al día en las operaciones aéreas, terrestres y marítimas en Yemen, dijo David Ottaway, un académico del Wilson Center en Washington. Si bien no hay datos oficiales sobre cómo los costos se dividen, los observadores externos sospechan que los saudíes - la fuerza impulsora detrás de una coalición que incluye también a los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, así como de otras naciones que juegan un papel menos importante - recogen la parte del león.

*En la carretera entre Najran y Abha, al noroeste, el gasto de la guerra es evidente. Empleados del Ministerio de Información apuntan a decenas de nuevos campamentos del ejército, construido para detener a los Houthis y sus ataques a los puestos fronterizos. Camiones tiran vehículos militares hasta los desfiladeros escarpados, mientras las fuerzan militares se mueven por toda la zona fronteriza.*

Al otro lado de la frontera, en Yemen, el residente local Mohammed Ismail dice que los saudíes están bombardeando casi cada hora.

"Los Houthis están respondiendo con morteros", dijo por teléfono. "A veces se llevan a cabo ataques dentro de territorio saudí, pero se retiran bajo intensos bombardeos y ataques aéreos".

*Comercio*

Najran está a sólo unos kilómetros de la frontera y el otro lado de la frontera está en manos de los rebeldes y las tribus leales. Las escaramuzas se han producido desde que comenzó la guerra en marzo y ahora son rutina.

Los cohetes lanzados por los rebeldes regularmente impactan en el centro de Najran, ocho meses después de que el portavoz de la coalición dijera que la mayoría de las municiones de los Houthis habían sido destruidas y sus capacidades de ataques con misiles neutralizadas. El General de Brigada Ahmed Asseri describió los ataques en la frontera como "operaciones aisladas."

El Sur de Arabia Saudita ofrece "el encanto del patrimonio, los monumentos y la naturaleza prístina" de acuerdo a los folletos turísticos. Pero los hoteles están vacíos y no había visitantes en la antigua ciudad de al-Ukhdud, donde los comerciantes de incienso pasan en su camino desde Yemen a La Meca, Medina y el Levante. Se menciona en el Corán como el sitio de una masacre de cristianos en 525 AD.

*"No tenemos turistas, ninguno en absoluto", dijo Mohammed Hussain, el gerente de Najran Tours.*







*Influencias yemeníes *

La ciudad, su población y su arquitectura de adobe son tanto yemení como de Arabia. Los códigos de vestimenta locales son diferentes al de Riad: la túnica blanca tradicional es menos evidente y la gente usa jambiyas metidos en el cinturón. El alimento básico es yemení también: el Asid, un plato-bola de masa similar a base de harina y especias.

En su tienda, al-Wadee señaló un par de dagas mayores que dijo fueron hechas por artesanos judíos. Las ventas han bajado, dice. Con sus 18 años de edad, su hijo Misfer, está fuera de la escuela, es una interrupción que su padre utiliza para enseñarle su oficio. "Una semana estoy en la escuela, a la siguiente estoy en la tienda", dijo, resignado a su rutina cambiada.
Al-Wadee dijo que espera que los saudíes ganen la guerra, derrotando lo que dice es la agresión iraní a través de la frontera. "Estoy pidiendo a Dios que ayude a los Al Saud", dijo.







The Saudi Town on the Frontline of Yemen's War - Bloomberg Business


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Dic 2015)

Nuevo vídeo del desastre Saudí en Al-Khubah. Ademas según una fuente Saudita con contactos directos dentro de la familia real, dice que la refinería atacada ayer por el misil balístico yemení está todavía ardiendo en llamas. Ø¬ÙˆØ²ÙŠÙ op Twitter: "ðŸ”´Ø§Ù„ØµØ§Ø±ÙˆØ® Ø§Ù„Ø¨Ø§Ù„ÙŠØ³ØªÙŠ Ø§Ù„Ø°ÙŠ Ø£Ø·Ù„Ù‚ Ø§Ù„Ù„ÙŠÙ„Ø© Ø§Ù„Ù…Ø§Ø¶ÙŠØ© Ø£ØµØ§Ø¨ Ù…ØµÙØ§Ø© Ø¬ÙŠØ²Ø§Ù† ÙˆÙ…Ø§Ø²Ø§Ù„Øª ØªØ´ØªØ¹Ù„ Ø­ØªÙ‰ Ø§Ù„Ø¢Ù†."

*Fuerzas yemeníes atacan los puestos militares de Shabakah y Mustahdath e incendian los depósitos de armas en Jizan, Arabia Saudita.* 


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/AnZHTrsJL8Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2015)

*
Más de 200 muertos en ataques balísticos, hoy, entre tropas de los saudis.*



> *
> -las fuerzas de coalición liderada por el Saudita sufrió otro golpe devastador cuando dos Qaher-I balísticos golpearon sus bases militares en la provincia de Ma'rib y la región fronteriza de Tawwal, hoy martes y matataron a más de 200 soldados, incluyendo oficiales de Arabia, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, británicos y estadounidenses.
> 
> "Un Qaher-I misiles balísticos de Yemen golpeóla base militar Al Safer en la provincia de Ma'rib, matando a más de 137 Sauditas, incluyendo un gran número de tropas de Sudán, cinco agentes de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, jefe de la sala de operaciones (en la base militar más segura) y extranjeros expertos militares que parecían ser estadounidenses y británicos,".*



farsnews.


----------



## anarcosindicalista (22 Dic 2015)

Nuevo armamento que entrara pronto en escena

Now disclosed : SA-2 [S-75 Divina] hacked into surface to air Qahar-1 missile by #Yemen has 500 km range. Scud-like - SA-2 modificado por Yemen en un misil tierra-aire Qahar-1 tiene un alcance de 500 km. Guiado por GPS.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Dic 2015)

¡ Vaya , qué curioso ! Los moradores de las arenas nos están señalando cómo serán las guerras del futuro . Unos guerreros feroces , curtidos por las inclemencias ambientales y alejados de los despachos , los altos mandos y las academias militares han entendido que teniendo misiles de precisión y gran radio de acción no son muy necesarios medios acorazados , caballería , aviación , artillería , fragatas , puestos fortificados ni cosas por el estilo. Con unos cuantos pepinos de esos bien escondidos y bastante infantería pululando por todo el territorio a conquistar , la victoria es pan comido .


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Dic 2015)

Coincido, pero algo no cuadra, me parece que la inteligencia y ubicación exacta de los puntos donde deben golpear los misiles vienen en alfabeto cirílico y las coordenadas mediante Glonass!!! ::::::


----------



## Eaglenation (23 Dic 2015)

Vaya escabechina que estan a causando estos Yemenies, me pregunto donde tienen los patriots jajaj


----------



## mirkoxx (23 Dic 2015)

Otro vídeo con nuevas imágenes del desastre Saudí en Al-Khubah. Los Houthis asaltan los puestos militares de Shabakah y Mustahdath que formaban parte del sistema defensivo de la ciudad localizada en Jizan, Arabia Saudita. Ademas se puede observar el bombardeo de la misma y apreciar que es una localidad no menor en extensión e importancia. 


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/wCu5nwnQzME" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## argenlino (23 Dic 2015)

estos guerreros yemenies son ORO EN POLVO para IRAN Y RUSIA...
por aqui viene el fin de la invasion a SIRIA...
en cuanto los pedofilos saudies tengan a los houties en el patio, desaparece arabia saudita...los principes van a salir de arabia como las hormigas cuando pateas un hormiguero...


----------



## semperffidelis (23 Dic 2015)

¿ Qué tal les va a los mercenarios colombianos que ha contratado EAU?
Conozco un sargento colombiano que va camino de la Península Arábiga.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (23 Dic 2015)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿ Qué tal les va a los mercenarios colombianos que ha contratado EAU?
> Conozco un sargento colombiano que va camino de la Península Arábiga.



Solo espero por su bien que no les cojan vivos.


----------



## ulyses (23 Dic 2015)

los que estan haciendo "el agosto" con esta guerra son los cínicos occidentales, por eso no me cabe duda que la harán durar lo máximo posible.

aqui vemos francotiradores sauditas con los juguetes servidos por la OTAN:








A raíz de la intervención del reino saudí en el conflicto yemení ah servido para estrenar mucho del nuevo armamento adquirido por el rico estado árabe.* Uno de las armas fue el moderno fusil de precisión PGW Coyote (7,62x51mm NATO) y PGW LRT-3 SWS (12,7x99mm). Ambos fabricados por la compañía canadiense PGW Defence Technologie. *







Fusil anti-material PGW LRT-3 SWS (12,7x99mm)...ojito con este calibre ::, está dotado de un supresor que reduce significativamente el ruido y el destello del disparo. El fabricante establece que su alcance máximo efectivo es de 1.800m. En Afganistán han logrado eliminar amenazas a más de 2km de distancia con este tipo de arma. El arma tiene un peso de combate de 11.42kg.



y aquí los aguerridos yemenitas de la milicia houti, con varios trofeos de caza:







En la mano se ve un moderno fusil anti-material PGW LTR-3 SWS (12,7x99mm), a su lado su compañero utiliza un fusil de asalto alemán H&K G36C (5,56x45mm NATO). 

he comentado antes que sin una buena logistica y el respaldo de iran los yemenitas no podrán ganar esta guerra, aunque pueden obligar a los sauditas a negociar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Dic 2015)

Alguien que sepa mas de guerras y demas, no hubiese tenido sentido que hubiesen derribado esa enorme torre metalica? Quizas a los saudies les sirva de mucho o no, lo que esta claro es que a los houties no les sirve de nada, y no creo que hubiesen necesitado muchos recursos para derribarla


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Dic 2015)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿ Qué tal les va a los mercenarios colombianos que ha contratado EAU?
> Conozco un sargento colombiano que va camino de la Península Arábiga.



Pues que no hay noticias, ni la más mínima, para mi que según lo que se ve tienen que estar pasando mucho miedo.


----------



## mirkoxx (24 Dic 2015)

*‘50 mil yemeníes preparan ataques a puntos estratégicos en Arabia Saudí’*

Más de 50.000 efectivos del Ejército yemení, apoyados por el movimiento popular Ansarolá, se preparan para lanzar ataques de gran envergadura contra las ciudades estratégicas del sur de Arabia Saudí.

Como primer paso, las tropas yemeníes romperán las líneas de defensa de “los agresores y mercenarios” en la región fronteriza de Jizan y en la localidad de Asir, ambas en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí, y luego se apoderarán de los puntos estratégicos del sur del reino árabe, ha informado este miércoles la agencia iraní de noticias Fars, citando a una fuente militar yemení, que habló bajo condición de anonimato. â€˜50 mil yemenÃ*es preparan ataques a puntos estratÃ©gicos en Arabia SaudÃ*â€™ - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


*Fuerzas yemeníes matan a más mercenarios de Blackwater en Taiz*

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares mataron a varios combatientes mercenarios de Blackwater-saudíes en un ataque contra una base militar en la provincia de Taiz.

Una suma de 4 mercenarios de Blackwater, entre ellos dos británicos, un estadounidense y un paramilitar sudafricano, murieron en un ataque a su base militar en la región de Zobab en la provincia de Taiz, informaron los medios de comunicación en lengua árabe.

"El ataque yemení mató al ex comandante de la armada británica George William Castle, al ex oficial británico de las fuerzas especiales Mark Judd Hart, al estadounidense Eshaq Bikark y el sudafricano Alfred Banoushka," según informó el canal de noticias de lengua árabe Al-Masira que citó a una fuente militar no identificada.

La ciudad de Zobab se encuentra a 40 kilómetros al norte de Bab al-Mandeb y tiene una importancia estratégica. Farsnews


----------



## 4motion (24 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *‘50 mil yemeníes preparan ataques a puntos estratégicos en Arabia Saudí’*
> 
> Más de 50.000 efectivos del Ejército yemení, apoyados por el movimiento popular Ansarolá, se preparan para lanzar ataques de gran envergadura contra las ciudades estratégicas del sur de Arabia Saudí.
> 
> ...



Temibles son Temibles, en chanclas y no dejando un mercenario vivo jojojojo, con buen material son el Vietnam en Yemen de los Sauds y los mercenarios de talonario.


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2015)

Informan que se habría lanzado, esta noche, un Tochka, hacía la base aérea de Anad en la provicia de Lahj


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2015)

"La unidad de misiles dirigió un lanzamiento contra las fuerzas agresoras en base militar de al-Anad, e3n la provincia de Lahj con un misil balístico Toshka". El portavoz dijo que el cohete alcanzó su objetivo con un alto nivel de precisión, y señaló que el ataque se produjo después de la actividad de vigilancia de inteligencia, dejando decenas de muertos y heridos...

*islamicinvitationturkey.com*


----------



## la mano negra (24 Dic 2015)

mazuste dijo:


> "La unidad de misiles dirigió un lanzamiento contra las fuerzas agresoras en base militar de al-Anad, e3n la provincia de Lahj con un misil balístico Toshka". El portavoz dijo que el cohete alcanzó su objetivo con un alto nivel de precisión, y señaló que el ataque se produjo después de la actividad de vigilancia de inteligencia, dejando decenas de muertos y heridos...
> 
> *islamicinvitationturkey.com*




¡Madre mía , otro "Toscazo" que le arriman a los saudíes !

Estos moradores de las arenas son temibles. Es curiosísima la mezcla tan explosiva que están haciendo estos desarrapados en la técnica de la guerra . Mezclan recursos primitivos con los más altos productos de la tecnología bélica . Por un lado misiles de precisión milimétrica y por otra , infantería ligera que se mueve calzada con chanclas. Es increíble y devastadora la combinación. 

Ya se pueden comer con patatas , los saudíes , sus apaches , bradleys , abrahams , efequinces, fragatas y demás chatarra bélica.

Una nube de ojeadores desarrapados sobre el terreno reconociéndolo y dando coordenadas sobre objetivos a batir ¡ Y leñazo al canto !Eso es lo que vale. Y lo demás son monsergas . Misiles y alpargatas a partes iguales , fórmula infalible de la victoria.

Estos yemeníes son capaces de plantarse en La Meca en poquito tiempo. A mí no me extrañaría que lo consiguieran.

Ojito a los yemeníes que van a dar que hablar. Se van a colar con sus sandalias polvorientas en los despachos y en las mentes de los personajes más poderosos de La Tierra , como factores clave de la geoestrategia mundial.

Preveo desestabilización de Arabia y subida meteórica del precio del petróleo en breve.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2015 at 13:14 ----------




semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿ Qué tal les va a los mercenarios colombianos que ha contratado EAU?
> Conozco un sargento colombiano que va camino de la Península Arábiga.



Dígale usted que se vuelva , si aprecia su vida . Y si no se vuelve , dígale que no se apelotone mucho con el resto de colombianos , metido en los campamentos . Los yemeníes están haciendo blanco sobre los campamentos saudíes con sus misiles tierra - tierra.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (24 Dic 2015)

El Toshka no es alta tecnología. Pero tiene mucho mérito desplegarlo y disparar cuando se supone que el cielo debería estar bajo control de Arabia Saudita desde el primer día de la guerra.

Los Saudíes nunca han tenido un ejército preparado. Solo tienen el material, pero le faltan soldados y no digamos ya oficiales y técnicos. Ni siquiera son buenos pagadores de sus tropas. Es debido a la mezcla de desprecio clasista e indiferencia que tiene la alta sociedad saudí hacia su propio pueblo. Que muchos soldados saudíes, sin preparación, ni motivación moral o material para luchar en la guerra, dejen sus sofisticadas y caras armas tiradas ante la primera zanja y escusa que se les presente no me sorprende.

En el 91, cuando los americanos intentaron poner en orden a su aliado del golfo, se encontraron cientos de carros, blindados y material logístico que no se había puesto en marcha desde el día que se compraron. No ha cambiado nada. El ejército saudí solo existe sobre el papel del Janes.


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2015)

*

Los mercenarios al mando de las fuerzas Emiraties en Yemen*

Un ciudadano australiano es el comandante de una elitista fuerza militar de Emiratos Árabes Unidos desplegados en Yemen como parte de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.







Mike Hindmarsh, de 59 años, ex oficial del ejército australiano de alto rango que aparece públicamente como comandante de la Guardia Presidencial de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

Hindmarsh supervisa la formación de la guardia desde principios de 2010, por $ 500.000 al año, libre de impuestos en Abu Dhabi, donde reporta directamente con el príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahyan.
https://shar.es/1GIhys

---------- Post added 24-dic-2015 at 15:34 ----------

La economía, la información y otras cosas del montón.

*
La refinería de Técnicas Reunidas en Yemen sufre un ataque terrorista *_
Si... esa misma que está en Arabia Saudí...:fiufiu:

http://www.elconfidencialdigital.com/_9c69296a


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Dic 2015)

- *Sin confirmar: fuentes yemeníes anuncian la muerte en combate de un príncipe Saudí en Marib, Yemen.* Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nuevas imágenes de las fuerzas de Yemen entrando en los sistemas defensivos de la ciudad saudita de Al-Khubah.*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/u_p2-CrhvS4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8ZOn1po6PsI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2015)

Comentan que sería el príncipe de Najran y algo de un ataque al corazón...Que ,éstos, no parece que mueran martirizados.

Ø§Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù‡ÙŠÙ… Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø±Ø§Ø¬ÙŠ op Twitter: "Ø§Ø°Ø§ Ø³Ù…Ø¹ØªÙˆØ§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙŠÙˆÙ…ÙŠÙ† Ø§Ùˆ Ø«Ù„Ø§Ø« ØªØ¹Ù„Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠØ© ÙˆÙØ§Ø© Ø§Ù…ÙŠØ± Ù…Ù† Ø¢Ù„ Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ Ø¨Ù†ÙˆØ¨Ø© Ù‚Ù„Ø¨ÙŠØ© ÙØ§Ø¹Ø±ÙÙˆØ§ Ø§Ù† Ø±Ø¬Ø§Ù„ Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡ ØµØ±Ø¹ÙˆÙ‡ ÙÙŠ Ù…Ø£Ø±Ø¨.."

No es de extrañar el desorden marcial: con el paso cambiado y alguno se olvida de la herramienta...





En Aden:


----------



## ulyses (25 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *‘50 mil yemeníes preparan ataques a puntos estratégicos en Arabia Saudí’*
> 
> Más de 50.000 efectivos del Ejército yemení, apoyados por el movimiento popular Ansarolá, se preparan para lanzar ataques de gran envergadura contra las ciudades estratégicas del sur de Arabia Saudí.
> 
> ...





Los yemenitas pueden llegar a las ciudades y pueblos que bordean la frontera, pero es muy complicado que se queden allí ,porque hay que abastecerlos.Repito, no os hagais pajas mentales, olvidaos de invasiones.

se necesitan oleadas (una tras otra) de milicianos transportando material por caminos para cabras ,al estilo del ejercito nor-vietnamita en la guerra de vietnam, porque al no tener dominio aereo no pueden exponerse a las vias de comunicacion normales ni utilizar vehículos de motor. 
Este despliegue sólo para que no te echen de donde estás y poder seguir dando algún giolpe aislado.

Esto me lleva a pensar que los yemenitas lo que realmente buscan es el alzamiento/infiltración de los residentes locales que creo son de confesión chiita, esto si tiene sentido y obligaria a los saud a negociar, pero a negociar de verdad.


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2015)

Fuerzas Yemenitas destruyen 2 Abrams saudís durante enfrentamientos cerca de la aldea de Al-Tuwal en provincia saudita de Jizan 






mideast.liveuamap


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (25 Dic 2015)

ulyses dijo:


> Los yemenitas pueden llegar a las ciudades y pueblos que bordean la frontera, pero es muy complicado que se queden allí ,porque hay que abastecerlos.Repito, no os hagais pajas mentales, olvidaos de invasiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido, los houties están luchando donde el terreno les favorece: se han quedado en las montañas y la costa oeste y abandonado las planicies desérticas del noreste. De Aden les han echado, eso si.

La prueba de que buscan apoyos o al menos la no hostilidad de la población saudí del mar Rojo, chií en efecto, es que sus ataques son exclusivamente a objetivos militares, en contraposición a los raids aéreos de la coalición suni. Que la población chií saudí se levante en armas, pues ni idea de la situación socioeconómica de la gente, que es lo que realmente desencadena todo si no hay injerencias externas. Habría que ver el tema de yacimientos petroleros, oleoductos, industria y trabajo en general.

Si no hay levantamiento no hay invasión posible, si lo hay adiós satrapía.

También Arabia tiene problemas con los suministros, su centro logístico está separado de Yemen y el Mar Rojo por un mar de arena y una cordillera que corre paralela a la costa y que es la que da humedad a la zona.

Los yemeníes necesitan poco, munición, mulas, comida y agua. Ni gasolina, ni obuses; mientras tengan suficientes misiles con capacidad operativa e información sobre las concentraciones saudíes pueden estar así años. Hasta que Saud les reconozca como Gobierno y se retire.


----------



## ulyses (26 Dic 2015)

Narval78 dijo:


> El Toshka no es alta tecnología. Pero tiene mucho mérito desplegarlo y disparar cuando se supone que el cielo debería estar bajo control de Arabia Saudita desde el primer día de la guerra.
> 
> Los Saudíes nunca han tenido un ejército preparado. Solo tienen el material, pero le faltan soldados y no digamos ya oficiales y técnicos. Ni siquiera son buenos pagadores de sus tropas. Es debido a la mezcla de desprecio clasista e indiferencia que tiene la alta sociedad saudí hacia su propio pueblo. Que muchos soldados saudíes, sin preparación, ni motivación moral o material para luchar en la guerra, dejen sus sofisticadas y caras armas tiradas ante la primera zanja y escusa que se les presente no me sorprende.
> 
> En el 91, cuando los americanos intentaron poner en orden a su aliado del golfo, se encontraron cientos de carros, blindados y material logístico que no se había puesto en marcha desde el día que se compraron. No ha cambiado nada. El ejército saudí solo existe sobre el papel del Janes.




por lo que he visto, mueven las lanzaderas de noche, y se situan en los lugares de lanzamiento , en mi opinión, no muy lejos de donde las tienen ocultas.

estos lugares , por lo que he observado en los videos son lugares al refugio de acantilados rocosos, un valle encajonado entre montañas o sitios así, parajes agrestes ,lejos de la vista de curiosos 

aunque localizasen de inmediato el lugar de lanzamiento, me parece que no sería fácil destruirlas.


----------



## Oso Polar (26 Dic 2015)

El peor error de Sadam fue no invadir Arabia Saudita, viendo los acontecimientos de ahora se confirma esta hipótesis.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Dic 2015)

Oso Polar dijo:


> El peor error de Sadam fue no invadir Arabia Saudita, viendo los acontecimientos de ahora se confirma esta hipótesis.



Exacto.
Cuando entró en Kuwait fue tonto en no seguir hasta RAs- Tanura, Ghawar, Bharein.... con las mismas . Y hasta si me pones , al mismísimo estrecho de Ormuz . Cuando uno se pone , se pone . El pepinazo que habría pegado en las finanzas del Imperio habría sido de tamaño colosal. Habría pillado a los imperiales cagando y con las bragas en las manos. Pero no lo hizo.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2015 at 12:09 ----------




ulyses dijo:


> Los yemenitas pueden llegar a las ciudades y pueblos que bordean la frontera, pero es muy complicado que se queden allí ,porque hay que abastecerlos.Repito, no os hagais pajas mentales, olvidaos de invasiones.
> 
> se necesitan oleadas (una tras otra) de milicianos transportando material por caminos para cabras ,al estilo del ejercito nor-vietnamita en la guerra de vietnam, porque al no tener dominio aereo no pueden exponerse a las vias de comunicacion normales ni utilizar vehículos de motor.
> Este despliegue sólo para que no te echen de donde estás y poder seguir dando algún giolpe aislado.
> ...




Los yemeníes no tienen que controlar nada . Los yemeníes no tienen que organizar ningún territorio ni dar de comer a la población ni asegurar las vías de comunicación ni nada por el estilo . Los yemeníes , para lo único que están en Arabia Saudí es para derrotar o exterminar al ejército saudí. Por lo tanto no tienen que organizar vías de comunicación ni gobernar un territorio que no es el suyo. Su estrategia de infiltración y aniquilamiento de los elementos armados del régimen saudí está funcionando de forma pasmosa . Y en su estrategia hay dos elementos esenciales que se están combinando de forma perfecta : infantería ligera y misiles. La infantería vigila el territorio y marca los objetivos y los misiles hacen el trabajo pesado. Los misiles no serán muy precisos de fábrica pero su desempeño , en la realidad , lo es. Y eso es lo que vale.

Ah ... y yo me creo que un yemení , cargado con todo el equipo y surtiéndose de lo que va incautando , por el camino, al ejército saudí , puede acabar llegando a La Meca . Y sin necesidad de establecer costosas vías de abastacimiento . Y marcando objetivos a sus misiles .


----------



## ulyses (26 Dic 2015)

[/COLOR]


Los yemeníes no tienen que controlar nada . Los yemeníes no tienen que organizar ningún territorio ni dar de comer a la población ni asegurar las vías de comunicación ni nada por el estilo . Los yemeníes , para lo único que están en Arabia Saudí es para derrotar o exterminar al ejército saudí. Por lo tanto no tienen que organizar vías de comunicación ni gobernar un territorio que no es el suyo. Su estrategia de infiltración y aniquilamiento de los elementos armados del régimen saudí está funcionando de forma pasmosa . Y en su estrategia hay dos elementos esenciales que se están combinando de forma perfecta : infantería ligera y misiles. La infantería vigila el territorio y marca los objetivos y los misiles hacen el trabajo pesado. Los misiles no serán muy precisos de fábrica pero su desempeño , en la realidad , lo es. Y eso es lo que vale.

Ah ... y yo me creo que un yemení , cargado con todo el equipo y surtiéndose de lo que va incautando , por el camino, al ejército saudí , puede acabar llegando a La Meca . Y sin necesidad de establecer costosas vías de abastacimiento . Y marcando objetivos a sus misiles .[/QUOTE]




Ellos no pueden golpear y después desandar el camino desarmados, uno pq es muy arriesgado y otra porq no tiene sentido tirar de esa manera los escasos recursos.

Tienen q mantener el lugar, porq es una baza importante en las negociaciones (el poseer territorio enemigo) y pq es una manera de mantener ocupados/distraidos los recursos del enemigo sin que te amenacen la retaguardia.

para mantener el lugar hace falta un mínimo de logistica, llevar municion, comida y medicinas, retirar a los heridos y rotar a las tropas, por muy duros que sean los yemenitas, esos caminos de cabras son vitales y no van a tener nada fácil abastecer por ahí.

ah y sobre el terreno, dudo mucho que encuentren otra cosa mas que refugio.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Dic 2015)

Las provincias del suroeste de Arabia Saudí están pobladas por tribus de etnia yemení y religión chií. Las tropas saudíes que las defienden están en posición tan precaria como si hubieran invadido territorio hostil. Pueden mantener las grandes ciudades a costa de mucho esfuerzo logístico, pero en campo abierto mandan los yemeníes.


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Dic 2015)

*Algunas informaciones desde fuentes yemeníes:* 

- *El Ministerio yemení de Defensa ha anunciado que cientos de soldados saudíes y emiratíes están cercados por las fuerzas yemeníes en la provincia de Al-Yauf, en el norte de Yemen.*

La Cartera yemení ha informado, en un comunicado, que, desde la madrugada del viernes, las tropas yemeníes han cercado a cientos de efectivos saudíes y emiratíes en Al-Yauf. Tropas yemenÃ*es cercan a cientos de efectivos saudÃ*es y emiratÃ*es - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

- Fuente militar anunció que 8 soldados Saudí murieron como consecuencia de los disparos de las unidades de francotiradores de Yemen en el puesto fronterizo de Tuwal, Jizan. 

- 3 soldados saudíes capturados en Tuwal, Jizan. 

- Ataque con artillería y misiles yemeníes contra 7 posiciones y puestos militares en Jizan. 

- Fuerzas de Yemen disparan más de 80 proyectiles de artillería en el área de Khawramah en Asir. 

- Más de 20 cohetes de las fuerzas populares impactaron en posiciones sauditas en Zabna en la región de Asir. Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

- El ejército de Yemen y comités populares bombardeando con misiles complejos militares saudíes cerca de la ciudad de Rabuah, Asir. 

- Fuerzas de Yemen bombardean el palacio presidencial de Marib donde liquidan a varios mercenarios y fuerzas pro-coalición. 

- Marib; fuerzas de Yemen destruyen o dañan 3 vehículos militares en el campamento de Kawfal, matando a muchos mercenarios. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter 
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## bladu (26 Dic 2015)

Topete GLZ - Yemen - Nuevo Ataque TÃ¡ctico Nuclear... | Facebook


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2015)

*Otra de tenis:*

Fuerzas Yemenis lanzaron otro Qaher-1 hacia la base de la Guardia Nacional Saudi en Najran

Fuentes Saudi afirman que el misil balístico fue interceptado por la defensa aérea.







*Y, bombas de racimo para repartir:*


----------



## ulyses (27 Dic 2015)

Segun fuentes israelitas, hoy, los saudies han derribado un misil scud lanzado hacia la ciudad de najran.

también mencionan haber destruido la lanzadera inmediatamente después del lanzamiento.

A pesar del alto el fuego en vigor, siguen los combates.

Saudi Arabia shoots down Scud missile launched from Sanaa: report

Saudi Arabia shoots down Scud missile launched from Sanaa: report
DEBKAfile December 27, 2015, 12:34 PM (IDT)

Yemeni forces fired a Scud missile at the Saudi Arabian city of Najran on Saturday but Saudi forces shot down the missile and then destroyed the platform used for the launch, reports said Sunday. The attack was the latest indication that fighting continues between Saudi-led Arab coalition troops and Yemen's Houthi rebels despite a cease-fire declared on December 15.


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2015)

El ejército yemení, apoyado por los leales al movimiento Houthi Ansarullah, ha afectado a una base militar en el suroeste de la ciudad fronteriza de Arabia Saudita de Najran con un misil balístico. Al-Masirah informó el domingo que el Qaher 1 misil causó enormes explosiones golpeando armerías de la base, situada en el distrito de al-Arissah de Najran. Fuerzas yemeníes también lanzaron ataques con misiles contra un convoy de mercenarios saudíes que pasan de la provincia central de Yemen de Marib a la norteña provincia de Jawf. Tres vehículos fueron destruidos en los ataques. 
VIDEO: Yemeni Forces Pound Saudi Arabia Military Base in Najran


----------



## Divad (28 Dic 2015)

> *Se hunde buque de guerra saudí tras ataque con misil de fuerzas yemeníes*
> 
> El Ejército yemení, apoyado por los combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá, ha destruido un buque de guerra saudí en aguas cercanas a la provincia de Taiz, en el suroeste de Yemen.
> 
> ...



Se hunde buque de guerra saudÃ­ tras ataque con misil de fuerzas yemenÃ­es - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Cuántos barcos llevan hundidos? ::


----------



## ulyses (28 Dic 2015)

Divad dijo:


> Se hunde buque de guerra saudÃ* tras ataque con misil de fuerzas yemenÃ*es - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> Cuántos barcos llevan hundidos? ::





muchos, en mi opinión, 

de todas maneras mientras los EEUU les sigan armando, no tendrán problema.

los yankis chapoteando, como de costumbre, en barreños de sangre inocente. 

Este mundo da asco.



4 patrulleras (me imagino) , nuevas, por valor de mas de 11 BILLONES de dolares americanos.

U.S. Sells New Warships to Saudi Arabia Despite Warnings of War Crimes & Civilian Deaths in Yemen | Democracy Now!


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2015)

Divad dijo:


> Se hunde buque de guerra saudÃ* tras ataque con misil de fuerzas yemenÃ*es - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> Cuántos barcos llevan hundidos? ::



*
Así, a vuela pluma ¿el octavo?*


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Dic 2015)

Otro misil balístico yemení Qahir-1 lanzado a las instalaciones petroleras de Aramco en Jizan. Fuentes sauditas anuncian que fue interceptado, mientras desde Yemen dicen que el misil alcanzó su objetivo. 






Yemen Fights Back op Twitter: "ðŸ”´ #Yemeni forces launched a ballistic missile of #Qahir1 at Aramco in #Jizan #Saudi https://t.co/QdmmQy9EGK"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fuerzas del ejército y comités populares continúan combatiendo a las tropas de la coalición y mercenarios en Marib, Yemen.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/T7euTmnAebk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Dic 2015)

Gobierno de Bahrain anuncia el "martirio" de 3 oficiales de su ejército en Yemen. Al parecer lo quieren hacer pasar por un "accidente". Mowali op Twitter: "about #Bahrain commenting on the death of its 3 soldiers as an accident, does a missile descending on their heads constitute as an accident?"

_"BDF says three servicemen passed away	
3
07 : 31 PM - 29/12/2015
Manama, Dec.29 (BNA): The General Command of the Bahrain Defence Force (BDF) has announced that three Bahraini soldiers gave their lives while performing their sacred national duty within the Saudi-led Arab Coalition to defend legitimacy in Yemen. 

In a statement issued today, the BDF said that Captain Ahmed Mohammed Ameen, Captain Mubarak Saad Al-Rumaihi and First Sergeant Hassan Ali Eskandar Majid sacrificed their lives during an incident in the southern borders of Saudi Arabia.

The General Command offered sincere condolences to the families of the heroes and prayed to Allah the Almighty to bestow His mercy on them and to rest their souls in eternal peace.
The General Command prayed for a speedy recovery of the BDF wounded soldiers". _

Ahmed Mohammed Amin (L)
Mubarak Saad Al-Rumaihi (R)
Sgt. Hassan Ali Iskandar












Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2015)

*
Kuwait decide enviar tropas a Arabia para la guerra de Yemen
*

Kuwait decidió enviar fuerzas de tierra para tomar parte en la guerra contra los rebeldes Houthi de Yemen.

El diario Al-Qabas citó una fuente informada diciendo: gabinete de Kuwait aprobó enviar las tropas a Arabia Saudita, que lidera a una coalición contra los Houthis, como pronto como la próxima semana.

Participación de Kuwait en la guerra de Yemen ha sido limitada a la fuerza aérea.

Ningún detalle fue proporcionado sobre el tamaño de la fuerza.
Kuwait to send troops to Saudi for Yemen war: Report | Middle East Eye


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2015)

No parece que esos dos oficiales, citados anteriormente, murieran por accidente:

Bahrein eleva a 3 la cifra de muertos del Ejército después de que los yemenís llevaran a cabo un asalto de gran alcance en el sur de Arabia Saudita
http://www.almasdarnews.com/article/bahraini-army-death-toll-rises-to-3-after-yemeni-forces-carried-out-an-operation-in-southern-saudi-arabia/


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (30 Dic 2015)

Los F16 van a sufrir "accidentes" de forma frecuente....el de hoy....
RIYADH, Saudi Arabia — Saudi Arabia says a Bahraini pilot who was flying for a kingdom-led coalition battling Shiite rebels in Yemen has survived a plane crash caused by a technical failure.

The state-run Saudi Press Agency carried a statement from the kingdom’s military saying the F-16 crashed on Wednesday in Jizan province. It did not elaborate.
Saudi Arabia says Bahraini pilot survives F-16 jet crash - The Washington Post
:XX::XX:
Putin niño malo, muy malo....
::


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2015)

Los Houthi ejército Yemen-i están limpiando de minas terrestres los alrededores de las bases militares Saudis en Najran






Hussain Albukhaiti op Twitter: "#Houthi & #Yemen-i army clearing land mines from around #Saudi army bases south #Najran

#UAE #UK #US #USA #EU #KSA https://t.co/kUoJev88tk"


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Dic 2015)

*Según la coalición el F-16 de Bahrain que se estrelló en la zona de Jizan fue por "una falla mecánica"* 



















Supuesto vídeo de la caída del F-16 envuelto en llamas Military affairs op Twitter: "ÙÙŠØ¯ÙŠÙˆ | Ø³Ù‚ÙˆØ· Ø·Ø§Ø¦Ø±Ø© Ø*Ø±Ø¨ÙŠØ© Ø¨Ø*Ø±ÙŠÙ†ÙŠØ© Ø¨Ø§Ù„Ù‚Ø±Ø¨ Ù…Ù† #Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ø§Ù† ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹Ø© Ù„Ù‚ÙˆØ§Øª Ø§Ù„ØªØ*Ø§Ù„Ù Ù†ØªÙŠØ¬Ø© Ø®Ù„Ù„ ÙÙ†ÙŠ. https://t.co/qT2JUPhamW"

Fuertes rumores desde fuente yemeníes que misiles IGLA-S de la época soviética fueron lanzados y los responsables para derribar el F-16 de Bahrain. Tony Toh op Twitter: "#Yemen tweeps surface rumors that Soviet-era IGLA-S missile may have been fired to shoot down #Bahrain F-16 jet. https://t.co/mJ9H2Mk2Rt" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


- Misiles de Yemen contra objetivos en el campo de Bin Yalyn en Najran.

- Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen un vehículo Bradley Saudí en la aldea de Ghawiya, Jizan. 

- Líder de la Coalición teniente Hasan Abdullah Radman (حسان عبدالله ردمان) fue asesinado por los Houthis en el cruce Marib-Jawf, Yemen.








Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## anarcosindicalista (30 Dic 2015)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Fuertes rumores desde fuente yemeníes que misiles IGLA-S de la época soviética fueron lanzados y los responsables para derribar el F-16 de Bahrain. Tony Toh op Twitter: "#Yemen tweeps surface rumors that Soviet-era IGLA-S missile may have been fired to shoot down #Bahrain F-16 jet. https://t.co/mJ9H2Mk2Rt"



Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 
How did #Yemen get it? @yemenforces SA-24 Grinch [Igla-S] Manpad hit Bahrain F-16 jet which crashed in Saudi Arabia.

Layosh Morsky ‏@LayoshMorsky
@BaFana3 @YemenForces From #Lybia warehouses back in 2011


Llegaron los SA-24 Grinch [Igla-S] Manpad (que supuestamente derribo el F-16 de Bahrain) a manos yemeníes sacados de almacenes libios durante el caos que siguió a la revolución libia en 2011?


----------



## Nico (30 Dic 2015)

Estos yemenies son la masa !, masticando hojas de adormidera y con un fusil viejo los corren a los saudies y sus aliados como a perro con un chicote.

Grandes !


----------



## SARC_borrado (30 Dic 2015)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=e185f62ca941" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2015)

*
Ataque con misiles mata a 19 sudaneses y de otras Nacionalidades en provincia de Taiz *

Esta noche, soldados sudaneses junto con mercenarios árabes y extranjeros que luchan junto a Coalición liderada por Arabia murieron por un ataque con misiles mientras se reunían cerca de Omari Camp (Brigada 17) situado entre Dhubab y Bab al-Mandeb en la provincia de Taiz. 
http://www.almasdarnews.com/article/22425/

---------- Post added 31-dic-2015 at 08:11 ----------

Fuerzas Yemen-i disparan un misil Qaher1 hacia aeropuerto Abha, en en el sur de Arabia Saudi:






Hassan Ridha op Twitter: "#Yemen-i forces fire a #Qaher1 missile towards Abha Airport in southern 


#SaudiArabia https://t.co/CCBfSHEC7z"


----------



## mirkoxx (31 Dic 2015)

Los Yemeníes siguen combatiendo en Jizan 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/z5TsUxfr1O0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Lo del Aeropuerto Abha en Asir al parecer fue un tiro acertado; los Sauditas dicen que por una "tormenta" fue cerrado. Tony Toh op Twitter: "#Saudi media responded by saying Abha International Airport will be closed due to "storm". Of course, who believes in this crap?"


----------



## Mitsou (31 Dic 2015)

¿de dónde sacan las armas los yemeníes? Para hundir barcos y tirar aviones,algo más que fusiles viejos tendrán ¿no? ¿Irán?


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2015)

Mitsou dijo:


> ¿de dónde sacan las armas los yemeníes? Para hundir barcos y tirar aviones,algo más que fusiles viejos tendrán ¿no? ¿Irán?



*Teniendo en cuenta que los yemenís siempre fueron muy de ser guerreros, pues hay que suponer que les atraigan las herramientas propias de guerra...Y las tendán en sus arsenales militares, que para eso está el ejercito yemení combatiendo al lado de los houthis.*

Los Qaher 1 son producción propia:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/iUgHsaa_c9w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Los "Scud", "Grad" y demás armas soviéticas no parece que se les hayan oxidado.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2016)

*Rusia insta a un inmediato alto el fuego en Yemen*

Moscú insta a todos los bandos del conflicto en Yemen a poner fin a las hostilidades y declaró que planifica apoyar la reanudación de las negociaciones.

"Consideramos necesario de nuevo exhortar a todas las partes del conflicto a detener inmediatamente las hostilidades y solucionar todos los problemas presentes en la mesa de negociaciones (…) Respaldaremos esos esfuerzos por nuestra parte"

sputniknews

*Muere en el sur de Yemen un líder de las milicias de Mansur Hadi*

Un comandante de los milicianos partidarios del expresidente Hadi muere en un tiroteo en la provincia sureña de Adén.

Según ha informado este jueves el portal egipcio de noticias Youm7, varios hombres armados efectuaron disparos desde un vehículo contra Ahmad al-Edrisi en la ciudad portuaria de Al-Mansura, causando la muerte del comandante y de cinco de sus paramilitares.






hispantv


----------



## anarcosindicalista (1 Ene 2016)

Ataque Yemeni a depositos de Reservas Estrategicas de Combustible Saudies cerca de la ciudad de Abha, en Asir


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2016)

Ejército Yemen-i ataca a las fuerzas Saudíes en Jabal Al-Dood al Sur de Al-Khoubah 

<iframe src="http://wikimapia.org/#lat=16.752439&lon=43.241673&z=14&l=&ifr=1&m=b" width="724" height="724" frameborder="0"></iframe>
Hassan Ridha op Twitter: "#Yemen-i Army attacking #Saudi forces on Jabal Al-Dood S of Al-Khoubah #SaudiArabia https://t.co/gbB4bKae1i"


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2016)

*11 militares saudíes muertos en ataque yemení	*

Los combatientes del Ejército y las fuerzas populares de Ansarulá atacaron una concentración de soldados saudíes en el sur de la región de Sawabta, en Yizan.

Las fuerzas yemeníes abortaron igualmente el jueves el avance del Ejército saudí y sus mercenarios hacia el paso fronterizo de Harad.

Varios soldados y mercenarios fueron muertos y heridos y un tanque de tipo Abrams fue destruido por los disparos del Ejército y Ansarulá, precisó la misma fuente.

11 militares saudíes muertos en ataque yemení

*Tras 9 meses de guerra, 4 resultados*






http://bit.ly/1P2gJsI


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2016)

Cachondos que son, estos sauditas de la baraja :bla: Arabía ha vulnerado todos los días, bombardeando masivamente, tanto a civiles como infraestructuras y declaran que se pone *Fin al alto el fuego en Yemen*
infos140 op Twitter: "ðŸ”´YEMEN La coalition arabe annonce la fin du cessez-le-feu (dÃ©butÃ© le 15 dÃ©cembre) - Agence saoudienne SPA"

*
Los huthíes habría tomado zonas de las montañas de Aldood en Jizan, Arabia Saudí.*













---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 11:41 ----------

AlQaeda En la Península Arábiga (AQAP) confirma que su líder, Ali Abed bin al-Rab Talab ha sido muerto en Aden.






Terrormonitor.org op Twitter: "#YEMEN
#AlQaeda In The Arabian Peninsula (#AQAP) Conforms Its Leader Ali Abed al-Rab bin Talab Killed In #Aden. https://t.co/YsuZAzPoa3"

---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 12:21 ----------

*La emboscada en las montañas de Aldood:*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/oY6BLwDJ_-k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2016)

Tropas Saudi huyendo y los Houthi avanzando con vistas Khobah en Jizan.
Control del ejército yemeníy fuerzas Populares de los sitios del parque y la red Bjeezan 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8kpUQjFglJk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2016)

El comandante de la milicia pro Hadi en Taiz agradece a Emiratos (UAE) el suministro de "grandes cantidades de armas y municiones".








Decir al respecto, que Taiz se encuentra sometida a sitio por los Houthis y con grave crisis humanitaria.
Acá se puede apreciar los puntos de control de los Houthis, alrededor de la ciudad:







Parece que los Emiratos se dedica a tirar armamento en la ciudad, pero no alimentos ni medicinas...:rolleye:

http://www.thenational.ae/world/middle-east/yemeni-resistance-commander-gives-insider-story-of-taez-fight-against-rebels


----------



## Luky (3 Ene 2016)

A ver si tenemos suerte y se exterminan entre ellos y una escoria menos.


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Ene 2016)

*22 minutos de tropas Houthis asaltando puestos sauditas en los alrededores de Al Khubah.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/kNv3wMFaGYc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2016)

Esta noche, los saudíes han sometido a la capital, Sanaa, a un bombardeo sin precedentes

El oficial de seguridad Pro-Hadi, coronel Abdul Khaliq Shayie, fue asesinado por militantes en la rotonda de Caltex cerca Mansoura. Aden





Tony Toh op Twitter: "Pro-Hadi security officer Col. Abdul Khaliq Shayie was killed by militants at Caltex roundabout near Mansoura. #Aden https://t.co/WNUKwXOIVr"


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2016)

Parece ser que,el portavoz de la Coalicion Saudi en Yemen, anuncia por ¿enésima vez? la liberacion de Marib.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2016)

*
Los houthis capturan Al-Huwaymi, mientras la Coalición saudí sufre fuertes bajas en la frontera*

Los aviones de guerra saudíes han bombardeado indiscriminadamente la capital yemení de Saná el martes, pero no pudieron impedir el avance huzí en el sur de Yemen después de un día tenso en todo el país.- los huzíes capturaron la pequeña aldea de*Al Huwaymi,* en el Al-Lajh Gobernación del sur de Yemen; esto llevó su eventual avance de la cercana ciudad de Kirsh, que también se encuentra en la misma provincia. El sur de Yemen puede convertirse en una gran batalla entre los huthis y los leales a Hadi, el frente norte se ha convertido en una guerra entre dos ejércitos: el Ejército Real de Arabia contra la Guardia Republicana de Yemen. Sin embargo, a pesar de la superioridad de las armas, las Fuerzassaudís, han sufrido derrota tras derrota en el sur de Arabia Saudita, por cuanto la Guardia Republicana yemení continúa avanzando hacia el norte.

http://wp.me/p4WKQH-5ZB


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Ene 2016)

*Fuerzas de Yemen repelen un ataque saudí en la frontera* 

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares frustraron un intento de las fuerzas saudíes de penetrar en Yemen desde la provincia de Jizan a través del paso fronterizo de Tawwal.

Las tropas saudíes estaban tratando de abrirse camino en las zonas fronterizas de Yemen a través de cruce de Tawwal que une la provincia de Jizan en la parte sur del reino con el norte de Yemen.

Las tropas yemeníes informaron decenas de víctimas por parte de los saudíes tras fuertes enfrentamientos en el paso fronterizo.

En un desarrollo relevante el lunes, un gran número de soldados saudíes murieron en un ataque por sorpresa del ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares en una base militar estratégica en el sur del reino.

La base militar de Arabia de Alhajleh en la provincia de Najran fue atacada por las fuerzas yemeníes.

Decenas de militares saudíes murieron y resultaron heridos durante el ataque.

Los últimos informes dicen que la base militar está todavía bajo el control de las fuerzas yemeníes.

El sábado, los ataques de las fuerzas yemeníes contra posiciones militares de Arabia Saudita dejaron muertos y heridos entre los militares.

"Las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon varios proyectiles de mortero sobre las posiciones de Arabia Saudita en la provincia de Jizan, matando a tres militares saudíes e hiriendo a otros 11," anunció el funcionario provincial de Arabia Yahya Abdullah Al-Qahtani.

Farsnews

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fuerzas de Seguridad de Arabia para controlar protestas en Qatif*

TEHERAN (FNA) - Cientos de soldados saudíes y fuerzas de seguridad allanaron casas en la región de Qatif, en la parte oriental del reino, el martes golpeando a los residentes y arrestando a decenas de personas.

Las tropas saudíes saquearon edificios y causaron graves daños a las casas, los coches y las propiedades de las personas ademas de realizar disparos al azar contra ellos, informaron hoy los medios de comunicación árabes.

El gobierno de Riad está tratando de suprimir el aumento de las protestas populares en toda Arabia Saudita después de la ejecución del prominente clérigo chiíta Sheikh Nimr Baqir al-Nimr el sábado.

El lunes, la policía saudí mató a un joven e hirió a un niño de ocho años de edad, durante las protestas populares en la región de Qatif cuando se manifestaban contra la ejecución de Nimr y la represión de la minoría chiíta por el gobierno de Riad.

Ali Omran al-Dawud murió cuando la policía saudí comenzó a disparar contra los manifestantes en el pueblo de Awamiyah en la región de Qatif.

Un niño de ocho años de edad, también resultó herido durante el tiroteo de la policía.

Grandes grupos de manifestantes también fueron golpeados y arrestados mientras las fuerzas de seguridad rodearon a un grupo de jóvenes saudíes que estaban quemando neumáticos en protesta por la ejecución del jeque Nimr.

Fuentes desde Awamiyah y Qatif dijeron que las dos regiones están en un estado de guerra con cientos de tropas del ejército saudí desplegadas en las calles.

Hasta ahora las tropas saudíes han hecho decenas de detenciones, mientras que los residentes locales dicen que los manifestantes son golpeados, detenidos y se les dispara.

Las personas enojadas prendieron fuego a un centro de la policía, varios vehículos militares y un autobús en Qatif.

También en la carretera Anizah al-Badaya cerca de la ciudad de al-Qassim, un hombre de 29 años de edad, arrolló a un policía saudí y lo mató.

Farsnews


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2016)

*
Rastros de la oculta oposición dentro Arabia Saudita *

Una mirada al movimiento de protesta en Arabia que se ha mantenido lejos de la atención global de los medios.

El video fue publicado originalmente en junio de 2014, producido por el cineasta saudí, Safa Al Ahmad. Su informe proporciona información valiosa sobre las dinámicas que condujeron a la ejecución del jeque Nimr al-Nimr en enero 2016. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/c7zgifyiqnA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Ene 2016)

*Decenas de soldados saudíes y mercenarios murieron en enfrentamientos transfronterizos con Yemen.* 

TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares acabaron con más de 80 soldados saudíes en fuertes enfrentamientos cuando estaban tratando de abrirse camino desde el sur de la provincia de Jizan en Arabia Saudita hacia Yemen a través del cruce fronterizo Towwal.

"Al menos 82 fuerzas saudíes murieron mientras trataban de penetrar por las regiones fronterizas de Yemen a través del cruce de Towwal que une la provincia de Jizan en la parte sur del reino con el norte de Yemen," según, el comandante de Ansarullah Ali al-Houthi, dijo a FNA el miércoles.

Señaló que cinco vehículos blindados de las fuerzas saudíes también fueron destruidos durante los enfrentamientos con las fuerzas yemeníes.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8wlvZsi7i8g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Farsnews

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- *Decenas de mercenarios muertos y heridos en Jawf, Yemen. Los mercenarios de Arabia Saudita lanzaron un ataque enorme que se extendió por 30 km; sufrieron pérdidas tremendas. Los muertos fueron principalmente de las primeras líneas (mercenarios) que protegían a los soldados de Arabia Saudita en la retaguardia. El ataque masivo comenzó en la mañana y se retiraron por la noche a pesar del enorme apoyo aéreo saudí. Se rumorea de al menos 100 muertos por las tropas de la coalición.* 

- Fuerzas de Yemen dispararon al menos 176 cohetes y proyectiles contra posiciones Saudíes en Alesh y el paso fronterizo de Khadhra; Najran. También se bombardeó una concentración de tropas sauditas en Asir. 

- Una mina yemení mata a un grupo de soldados de Arabia Saudita en Jizan. 

- Se formó un nuevo grupo popular en Sanaa conocido como "Hijos de Bani Hashish" en apoyo de los Houthis, el Ejército de Yemen y los comités populares. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2016)

*
El Ejército yemení repele otra ofensiva del Ejército de Arabia Saudita en la ciudad de Harad*

el ejército yemení y sus fuerzas populares repelieron un ataque terrestre lanzado por el Ejército de Arabia Saudita y sus aliados en la ciudad yemení de *Harad* El Ejército yemení respondió atacando un puesto militar en la ciudad saudí impugnada de Najran, infligiendo graves pérdidas sobre ellos. El miércoles por la tarde, aviones de guerra saudíes bombardearon varias zonas de la provincia de Hajjah de Yemen, donde al menos cuatro personas murieron.

http://wp.me/s4WKQH-23154


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2016)

Sanaa arde;14 ataques aéreos saudíes durante la mañana y continuando... 






Yemen Post Newspaper op Twitter: "Sanaa BURNING: 14 Saudi airstrikes bombard #Yemen capital Sanaa this morning & counting ... #Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù† https://t.co/dJ1OR7A9Vw"
*
Fotos de las prohibidas (CBU) bombas de racimo utilizadas en la capital Saná durante las últimas 24 horas*






Yemen Post Newspaper op Twitter: "Photos of intl banned (CBU) CLUSTER Bomb Units used in #Yemen capital Sanaa over last 24 hours #Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù† https://t.co/VegB0vxGuG"







Esta SUU-30H cayó en zona civil de Sana, es parte del "programa de asesoramiento asistencia militar"de Estados Unidos


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Ene 2016)

Bombardeada con cohetes la embajada iraní:

Foreign Ministry condemns Saudi air strike on Iran Embassy in Yemen

Tehran, Jan 7, IRNA - Foreign Ministry Spokesman Hossein Jaber-Ansari on Thursday strongly condemned the Saudi regime's air attack on Iran's Embassy in Sana'a, Yemen, which injured a number of embassy guards and damaged its building.




'The intentional act of the Saudi government was a violation of all international conventions and regulations about protecting the security and safety of diplomatic missions in all situations,' said the spokesman.

He added, 'The Saudi government is responsible for the measure and also for compensating losses inflicted on both the building and the injured embassy guards.' 

'It goes without saying that the Islamic Republic of Iran reserves the rights to pursue the issue through legal channels,' stressed the spokesman.

Saudi fighter planes on Wednesday's night targeted Iranian Embassy in Sana's by rocket. A part of the embassy's wall was damaned by rockets' shrapnels.


----------



## Sancho Panza (7 Ene 2016)

Aunque sea una derivada, a Arabia Saudí ya no le salen las cuentas, de ser ampliamente solvente a tener ás riesgo de quiebra que Portugal:







*Saudi Devaluation Odds Highest In 20 Years, Kingdom Now More Likely To Default Than Portugal*
Saudi Devaluation Odds Highest In 20 Years, Kingdom Now More Likely To Default Than Portugal | Zero Hedge


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2016)

Antes decían; no hemos bombardeado la embajada iraní.
Los medios saudíes dicen ahora


> *"Teherán ordenó a los huzíes bombardear laembajada en Sanaá y luego acusó a Arabia"*



Donde dije digo....

Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠØ© Ø§Ù„Ø­Ø¯Ø« op Twitter: "Ù…ØµØ§Ø¯Ø± :

Ø§Ù„Ø­ÙˆØ«ÙŠ ÙˆØ¨Ø£ÙˆØ§Ù…Ø± Ù…Ù† #Ø·Ù‡Ø±Ø§Ù† ÙŠÙ‚ØµÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ø±Ø© #Ø§ÙŠØ±Ø§Ù† ÙÙŠ #ØµÙ†Ø¹Ø§Ø¡ ÙˆØ¨Ø¹Ø¯Ù‡Ø§ Ø¨Ø«ÙˆØ§Ù†ÙŠ ØªØµØ¯Ø± Ø¥ÙŠØ±Ø§Ù† Ø¨ÙŠØ§Ù† Ù…Ø·ÙˆÙ„ Ùˆ Ø¯Ù‚ÙŠÙ‚ Ø§Ù„Ù…Ø¹Ù„ÙˆÙ…Ø© 

Dos bombardeos masivos han sacudido este anochecer en la zona norte de Sanaa, de acuerdo a una familia que vive allí. Se atisban más bombarderos 
Mohammed Al-Asaadi op Twitter: "Two massive bombings rocked the northern parts of #Sanaa city, according to a family to me living there. More hovering jets. #Yemen #Peace"


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (7 Ene 2016)

Coloboc dijo:


> Declaran al representante de la ONU en Yemen como persona non-grata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La presidencia de ese comité la tiene Arabia Saudí, la zorra cuidando el gallinero o en este caso el cerdo cuidando el campo de trufas.


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2016)

*
video "sauditas" caídos en la ofensiva de ayer en la frontera con Yemen: *

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="ar" dir="rtl"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%87%D8%AF?src=hash">#شاهد</a> : من جثث &quot; المأجورين &quot; الذين كانوا مرتدين لبزّة <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%B4_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A?src=hash">#الجيش_السعودي</a> ويقاتلون على جبهة الطوال &quot;الحدودي&quot;
<a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D9%85%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%B1_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85%D9%86?src=hash">#منبر_اليمن</a> <a href="https://t.co/gilEiu9Fi5">pic.twitter.com/gilEiu9Fi5</a></p>&mdash; منبر اليمن (@Tribuneofyemen) <a href="https://twitter.com/Tribuneofyemen/status/685156959226597376">enero 7, 2016</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ulyses (7 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> video "sauditas" caídos en la ofensiva de ayer en la frontera con Yemen: *
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="ar" dir="rtl"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%87%D8%AF?src=hash">#شاهد</a> : من جثث &quot; المأجورين &quot; الذين كانوا مرتدين لبزّة <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%B4_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A?src=hash">#الجيش_السعودي</a> ويقاتلون على جبهة الطوال &quot;الحدودي&quot;
> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D9%85%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%B1_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85%D9%86?src=hash">#منبر_اليمن</a> <a href="https://t.co/gilEiu9Fi5">pic.twitter.com/gilEiu9Fi5</a></p>&mdash; منبر اليمن (@Tribuneofyemen) <a href="https://twitter.com/Tribuneofyemen/status/685156959226597376">enero 7, 2016</a></blockquote> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>





Creo que muchos "sauditas" son realmente yemenitas pro hadi con uniforme saudi, lo creo por que el armamento personal que presentan es mas bien paupérrimo y el ejercito saudi está mejor pretrechado.

el enlace de Tony tohcy que ha puesto arriba mirkoxx habla de ello, y coincido con la apreciación.


----------



## mirkoxx (7 Ene 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> Creo que muchos "sauditas" son realmente yemenitas pro hadi con uniforme saudi, lo creo por que el armamento personal que presentan es mas bien paupérrimo y el ejercito saudi está mejor pretrechado.
> 
> el enlace de Tony tohcy que ha puesto arriba mirkoxx habla de ello, y coincido con la apreciación.



Exactamente, la mayor parte de los efectivos eran yemeníes pro Hadi como explica la siguiente información:

_"La mente maestra de este ataque fue Ali Mohsin Al-Ahmar. Él era el oficial de más alto rango de Yemen, pero luego huyó a Riad para convertirse en uno de los traidores más empleados por Arabia Saudita, quien está desesperado por lograr cualquier objetivo militar en esta guerra. Ahmar es la última carta jugada.





El principal objetivo era tomar el puerto de Midi a través de Harad en su primera etapa para prepararse luego para una posible fase posterior hacia el principal puerto del Norte: Hudaydah.





Los mercenarios yemenitas fueron transferido a la base Khamis Mishait en Arabia donde recibieron su formación durante meses. Estos mercenarios recibieron trajes militares saudíes y salarios de $ 1,500.00. Fueron empleados en las líneas del frente para minimizar las pérdidas saudíes que se mantenían en retaguardia.

Tan pronto como la marcha se acercaba a Harad, las fuerzas yemeníes, anticipándose a sus enemigos, abrieron la puerta del infierno en ellos. La marcha ha sufrido cientos de muertos y de heridos, sobre todo entre los colocados en las líneas del frente: los mercenarios yemeníes. Los Sauditas lanzaron otra marcha para recoger a los soldados caídos, pero fueron derrotados otra vez. A continuación, se retiraron de nuevo a territorio saudí. La lucha duró desde la mañana hasta la tarde. Los cuerpos de los mercenarios todavía están tirados en los alrededores de la zona."_
Saudi Costy March | Yemen Fights Back

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZBtqxuZ7O1c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## 4motion (8 Ene 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Exactamente, la mayor parte de los efectivos eran yemeníes pro Hadi como explica la siguiente información:
> 
> _"La mente maestra de este ataque fue Ali Mohsin Al-Ahmar. Él era el oficial de más alto rango de Yemen, pero luego huyó a Riad para convertirse en uno de los traidores más empleados por Arabia Saudita, quien está desesperado por lograr cualquier objetivo militar en esta guerra. Ahmar es la última carta jugada.
> 
> ...



Me encanta ver a a las FUERZAS DE SARUMAN con foto incluida, destrozadas y ese grito que me gusta tanto de los yemenies, son TEMIBLES, que grandes.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ene 2016)

*
Expertos militares británicos se han unido a la campaña militar de Arabia Saudita en Yemen*

Seis expertos militares británicos están trabajando ahora con los saudíes para "seleccionar los objetivos para atacar" en Yemen: 
http://news.sky.com/story/1618646/exclusive-uk-helping-saudis-yemen-campaign

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 12:15 ----------

Derribado helicóptero "Apache" en el distrito de *Midi*

alwassat.com


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (8 Ene 2016)

A los wahabitas saudíes les quedan dos telediarios, en términos históricos. Los hutíes pueden estar dándoles café indefinidamente con sus guerrillas y misiles de las 'rebajas" posguerra fría, y la ayuda iraní. Están perdiendo dinero por un tubo y llegará un momento a corto plazo en que se les acabarán los ahorros en petrodólares.
Es cuestión de tiempo que las guerrillas yemenies o los descontentos internos de A.S. consigan dañar alguna carísima instalación petrolífera de la mafia saudí.


----------



## mirkoxx (8 Ene 2016)

Contrario a las afirmaciones de la coalición, las fuerzas Saudíes/Hadi no han tomado completamente el control del Puerto de Midi y todavía están chocando con las fuerzas de Yemen. Además las fuerzas de la coalición y Hadi también sufrieron decenas de víctimas al intentar entrar por el paso fronterizo de Tuwal; los Houthis rechazaron esos ataques. La fuerza que entró a Midi sería la primera oleada del ataque; la que ha sufrido cientos de muertos y heridos en su avance. 

Actualización: El Ejército de Yemen y sus Aliados Houthis retoman el control del Puerto de Midi después de chocar con fuerzas pro-Hadi respaldados por la coalición. Además, según medios yemenies, un Apache saudita fue derribado cerca de Midi y un F-16 de la coalición que fue dañado terminó por estrellarse en el Aeropuerto de Abha. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- El ejército de Yemen y los comités populares han destruido el jueves un tanque Abrams y un vehículo blindado militar de Arabia Saudita en los sitios de Al-Makhroq y Al-Sudais en Najran: un funcionario militar en Najran confirmó la noticia. 

- Un mercenario extranjero Francés está entre los muertos en combates en Sanamah, Taiz. Yemen. 

- Soldado Saudita prisionero: Abdullah Ahmad Asiri; número de serie 429774; 19º batallón. 







- 2 soldados saudíes muertos por un francotirador de Yemen en la frontera. 

- Al menos 20 mercenarios muertos en una emboscada en Marib. 

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter
Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Ene 2016)

Dos soldados Saudíes también murieron en los enfrentamientos contra las fuerzas de Yemen en el paso fronterizo de Tuwal en Jizan, Arabia Saudita, hace días. Los sauditas muertos son el Teniente primero Abdullah bin Abdulrahman Al-Hushani y el Cabo Ali bin Ahmed Al-Hilali. 






Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter

Confirmado como "mártires" por fuentes de Arabia Saudita: â˜ Ø§Ù„Ø¬ÙÙ†Ø¯ÙŠ Ø§Ù„Ù…Ø¬ÙŽÙ‡ÙˆÙ„Ù’â˜  op Twitter: "Ø§Ø³ØªØ´Ù‡Ø§Ø¯ Ø§Ù„Ù…Ù„Ø§Ø²Ù… Ø£ÙˆÙ„ Ø¹Ø¨Ø¯Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡ Ø¨Ù† Ø¹Ø¨Ø¯Ø§Ù„Ø±Ø­Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø­ÙˆØ´Ø§ÙŠ ÙˆØ§Ù„Ø¹Ø±ÙŠÙ Ø¹Ù„ÙŠ Ø¨Ù† Ø£Ø­Ù…Ø¯ Ø§Ù„Ù‡Ù„Ø§Ù„ÙŠ ÙÙŠ #Ø§Ù„Ø­Ø¯_Ø§Ù„Ø¬Ù†ÙˆØ¨ÙŠ ..Ù‡Ù†ÙŠØ¦Ø§ Ù„Ù‡Ù…Ø§ Ø


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Ene 2016)

Sorprende al igual que con la burbuja inmobiliaria, la estafa de las preferentes o otros muchos problemas solo en este foro es en donde puedes recibir información de lo que esta ocurriendo en un conflicto tan importante como es el de Yemen y Arabia Saudí..

Es verdaderamente una vergüenza los medios de comunicación que padecemos.:fiufiu:


----------



## mazuste (10 Ene 2016)

El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares han llevado a cabo varios ataques con misiles y artillería contra bases militares de Arabia Saudita en Jizan y Najran,

"Las unidades de misiles y artillería de Yemen aplastaron las posiciones del enemigo saudí-estadounidense en Najran y Jizan," fuentes militares dijeron hoy domingo.

Fuego de artillería de las fuerzas yemeníes también fue lanzado contra Maqal al-Said en Jizan que prendió fuego a varios vehículos militares.

También en Najran, las unidades de misiles de las fuerzas militares y populares yemeníes rompieron el sitio militar Khanqah con una serie de cohetes Katyusha.

Mientras tanto, una fuente militar dijo que varios mercenarios saudíes han sido hechos cautivos por el ejército yemení en Jizan.
.
En un movimiento relevante el miércoles, el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares mataron a 80 tropas saudíes en fuertes enfrentamientos cuando estaban tratando de abrir su camino desde el sur de la provincia de Jizan a Yemen a través del cruce fronterizo Tawwal...






http://bit.ly/1OVJi0T

Coronel de Política de Seguridad fue asesinado en Adén, Yemen, en tiroteo de hoy.






Shuaib M. Almosawa op Twitter: "Graphic | Political Security colonel was assassinated in Aden, Yemen, in drive-by shooting today. https://t.co/h4m3j4MwqO"

La noche del sábado en Sana'a : Cazas, aviones no tripulados, misiles, bombas y cañones antiaéreos en la capital 
Haykal Bafana op Twitter: "Saturday night special : Jets, drones, missiles, bombs and anti-aircraft guns in #Yemen capital Sanaa"


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Ene 2016)

Confirmación visual de que aún el Puerto de Midi sigue en manos de los Houthis 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/M86KbXzqRBQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (10 Ene 2016)

Fotos del momento del asesinato del coronel Saleh Al Yafei en Adén






Ø§Ù„Ù…Ù‚Ø§ÙˆÙ…Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø¬Ù†ÙˆØ¨ÙŠØ© op Twitter: "Ø§Ù„Ø£Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ù‚ÙˆÙ…ÙŠ Ø§Ù„Ø¹ÙØ§Ø´ÙŠ ÙŠÙ†Ø´Ø± ØµÙˆØ±Ø§ Ù„Ù„Ø­Ø¸Ø© Ø§ØºØªÙŠÙ„ Ø§Ù„Ø¹Ù‚ÙŠØ¯ ØµØ§Ù„Ø­ Ø§Ù„ÙŠØ§ÙØ¹ÙŠ ÙÙŠ #Ø¹Ø¯Ù† https://t.co/43rPPLWdIX"


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Ene 2016)

*Al parecer hay una fuerte ofensiva de la coalición saudí en la zona fronteriza con Yemen hacia el Puerto de Midi:* 

Fuerzas de Yemen rechazan a las tropas de la Coalición/Hadi que intentan avanzar contra la ciudad de Midi desde el lado Saudí. Hajja-Jizan. 

Francotiradores yemenitas mataron a 3 soldados sauditas en Huthaira, Jizan: (Localización) Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Artillería de Yemen bombardeó posiciones enemigas en Muwasam dando por resultado muchos soldados Saudies muertos y heridos, Jizan: (Localización) Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Un tanque Saudi tipo Abrams fue destruido por las fuerzas Yemen al oeste de Math'an, Jizan: (Localización) http://wikimapia.org/31559091/ar/مــثــعـان

Frentes de Jizan: Bradley Saudita destruido en Al Kurs. Artillería de Yemen golpeando posiciones saudíes en Qarn y Al-Khubah. 

Dos vehículos militares fueron destruidos por las fuerzas de Yemen con un cañón B-10 en Ramdah, Jizan: (Localización) Ramdah

También los B-10 fueron utilizados para destruir vehículos Saudi en el paso fronterizo de Tuwal. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter

_"En un evento relevante el domingo, el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares frustraron un intento de las fuerzas de la coalición-saudíes de contraatacar en la zona de al-Rabou'a en la provincia de Asir.

Las tropas sauditas lanzaron un ataque para tomar el control de la ciudad de al-Rabou'a que está bajo el control de las fuerzas yemeníes, pero fueron rechazados por el ejército y las fuerzas populares.

Las fuerzas yemeníes también prendieron fuego a varios vehículos militares del ejército saudí."_

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13941021000461


----------



## mazuste (11 Ene 2016)

Sobre el bombardeo al hospital de MSF, todos hablan de ello, sin embargo evitan señalar a los culpables, cuando solo la coalición saudita es la que utiliza la aviación.

Este el el "periodismo" oficial que hay que tragar:
El Pais


----------



## bladu (12 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el bombardeo al hospital de MSF, todos hablan de ello, sin embargo evitan señalar a los culpables, cuando solo la coalición saudita es la que utiliza la aviación.
> 
> Este el el "periodismo" oficial que hay que tragar:
> El Pais




Pero cambio no pasa eso con el famoso bombardeo ruso a un tribunal de sharia, que curioso...

Ni la ETB se libra de esa manipulación. Vergonzosa la cronica de la noticia sobre el sitio del asedio a la ciudad de Madaya por parte del "malvado" ejerciyo sirio y Hezbolah. Muy vergonzosa...


----------



## ulyses (12 Ene 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Al parecer hay una fuerte ofensiva de la coalición saudí en la zona fronteriza con Yemen hacia el Puerto de Midi:*
> 
> Fuerzas de Yemen rechazan a las tropas de la Coalición/Hadi que intentan avanzar contra la ciudad de Midi desde el lado Saudí. Hajja-Jizan.
> 
> ...





Ofensiva lógica, desde luego mucho mas que la lanzada por el interior contra sanna en 2 pinzas una desde taizz y otra desde maarib, lo cual no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, a no ser que pensaran que una forma rápida de controlar el pais sería un paseo militar.

Avanzar por la costa, obviamente teniendo superioridad naval, es mucho mas peligroso para los huties, porque es el sitio por donde se aprovisionan aunque sea mínimamente, si le dejan sin costa , el destino de Yemen quedará sellado.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2016)

El hombre de los Saud, expresidente Hadi, acaba de marcarse una foto de sí mismo asistiendo a la graduación de soldados yemenís de su cuerda. Mientras que va mostrando su arma custodiado por soldados¡¡ USAnos !! )

Más miedo que vergüenza.


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Ene 2016)

Parece que los Sauditas cada vez tienen menos dinero 

*Arabia Saudí renuncia a comprar buques de guerra a EEUU*

Arabia Saudí ha renunciado a la compra de cuatro buques de guerra a EE.UU. por un valor de 4 mil millones de dólares con los que pretendía modernizar su Armada en el Golfo Pérsico.

*Según informó el lunes la página Web del semanario Defensenews, los altos costos y el largo plazo de entrega de las fragatas diseñadas por la compañía estadounidense Lockheed Martin han llevado a los saudíes a dar marcha atrás en su ambicioso plan de compra.*

Estos buques, conocidos como Multi-Mission Surface Combatant (MMSC), están equipados con misiles tierra-aire y un sistema de combate más robusto.

Mientras el acuerdo todavía no está en un punto muerto, se espera que las autoridades saudíes soliciten un mejor precio y un plazo de entrega más corto que los actuales siete años.

De acuerdo con el informe de Defensenews, además de los buques de combate, Arabia Saudí buscaba comprar a EE.UU. un número de helicópteros MH-60 Seahawk, seis corbetas, así como algunos aviones y buques más pequeños.

*Debido a la fuerte caída de los precios del petróleo, Arabia Saudí registró un déficit presupuestario récord de 98 mil millones de dólares en el año 2015, por lo que ha tenido que poner en marcha algunos planes para reducir sus gastos.*

Aún así, el mayor mercado para las armas norteamericanas, sigue siendo el país árabe. Según informes, entre el 2010 y 2014, Estados Unidos ha vendido a Arabia Saudí armamento por valor de 90.000 millones de dólares.
Arabia Saudí renuncia a comprar buques de guerra a EEUU - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Saudi Arabia Reportedly Balks at US Frigate Offer


----------



## pulopure (12 Ene 2016)

Que pidan presupuesto a los rusos, que tienen el escaparate abierto en Siria...


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (13 Ene 2016)

El Hadi ese mucho fardar pero o no tiene dólares para la sobaquera de la pistola, o se la ha dejado en casa el muy torpe. Así no se puede llevar una pipa.


----------



## mirkoxx (13 Ene 2016)

*Medio yemení: EEUU hace probar sus nuevas armas en Yemen por Arabia Saudí*

Un medio yemení revela la llegada a Arabia Saudí de cargamentos de armas estadounidenses, pese a las denuncias sobre “violaciones de las leyes de guerra” que comete Riad en Yemen.

El portal de noticias Yemeni Press señala en un informe publicado este miércoles que “es probable que las armas (suministradas a Riad) sean usadas pronto en los ataques aéreos y las ofensivas en Yemen”.

*“El cargamento incluye bombas inteligentes, misiles de asalto, sistemas avanzados de comunicación militar y armas de defensa aérea, así como armas nuevas”,* precisa el medio, que cita a fuentes militares yemeníes.

En noviembre de 2015, Washington aprobó la venta a Riad de decenas de miles de bombas inteligentes aire-tierra valoradas en 1290 millones de dólares, a fin de aumentar el poderío militar de las fuerzas aéreas de Arabia Saudí.

Según la fuente yemení, las armas llegaron a un puerto del reino árabe a bordo de dos gigantes petroleros estadounidenses en la segunda mitad de diciembre de 2015.

El contrato provocó protestas y críticas de organismos pro derechos humanos como Amnistía Internacional (AI) y Observatorio de los Derechos Humanos (HRW, por sus siglas en inglés), que denunció que esta venta de armas a Arabia Saudí es una “receta para más muertes de civiles”.

Washington también aprobó el pasado mes de julio la venta a Arabia Saudí de sistemas de misiles Patriot Avanzado con Capacidad-3 (PAC-3) por un valor de 5400 millones de dólares.
Medio yemení: EEUU hace probar sus nuevas armas en Yemen por Arabia Saudí - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Misiles yemeníes contra posiciones saudíes en Ramdah, matando a 4 soldados de sauditas, Jizan.

- Fuerzas de Yemen quemaron una niveladora saudí en la zona fronteriza cerca de la ciudad de Midi, Jizan. 

- Ataques de cohetes y artillería en Muwasam ocasionaron varios soldados saudíes muertos y heridos, Jizan. 

- Soldado saudita herido cerca de la ciudad de Al-Rabou'a hace unos días falleció a causa de las heridas, Asir. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (14 Ene 2016)

Un repasillo sobre la situación, gráfico y comprensible:

<iframe src='http://southfront.org/international-military-review-yemen-jan-14-2016/?&RVPInstanceName=fwduvpPlayer0&RVPPlaylistId=0&RVPVideoId=0' width='560' height='320' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Un repasillo sobre la situación, gráfico y comprensible:
> 
> <iframe src='http://southfront.org/international-military-review-yemen-jan-14-2016/?&RVPInstanceName=fwduvpPlayer0&RVPPlaylistId=0&RVPVideoId=0' width='560' height='320' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' allowfullscreen></iframe>



Oiga, esos aviones que hay en los segundos 30 del vídeo son ¿Eurofiters?, ¿los Saudies tienen Eurofaiters?.


----------



## bladu (14 Ene 2016)

Creo que si que tienen, si no los tienen ellos, lo tiene algun pais del Golfo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Ene 2016)

Joder con la mojigata europeda, en casa una monja y fuera una putilla barata.


----------



## mazuste (15 Ene 2016)

Explosión de esta noche en una terminal petrolera de Adén


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Ene 2016)

*Vídeo de la destrucción y de armas incautadas en bases de la guardia fronteriza saudí en la ciudad de Al-Rabuah, Asir; Arabia Saudita.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/SOtzef4t58M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Las fuerzas de Yemen, de igual manera, siguen atacando posiciones de los soldados sauditas con misiles y artillería al norte y al sur de la ciudad de Al Khubah, Jizan. Además se informa que todos los días en las regiones saudíes de Jizan, Najran y Asir, las fuerzas Houthis, penetran y destruyen posiciones enemigas. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter

*Fuerzas yemeníes abaten a un comandante emiratí y 3 mercenarios*

Fuentes locales yemeníes informan del abatimiento de un alto comandante militar emiratí y otros tres mercenarios apoyados por Arabia Saudí en la provincia suroccidental de Taiz como resultado de los ataques de represalia de las fuerzas yemeníes.

Según un informe de este viernes de la televisión estatal Al-Masirah, esos elementos han perdido la vida a consecuencia de los ataques de las fuerzas populares y del Ejército de Yemen contra un vehículo blindado en el distrito Dhubab en Taiz. Un mercenario británico de blackwater fue asesinado; su nombre es Dominic Stelark. 

Fuerzas yemeníes abaten a un comandante emiratí y 3 mercenarios - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2016)

Explosión en *Al Jubail* , en Arabia saudita, al norte de Bahrein


----------



## la mano negra (16 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Explosión en *Al Jubail* , en Arabia saudita, al norte de Bahrein



Al Jubail es uno de los puntos más estratégicos del planeta . Allí está el puerto desde donde se cargan infinidad de petroleros para exportar el petróleo de Arabia Saudí . Desde el puerto Rey Fahd de Al Jubail y desde Ras Tanura sale petróleo para medio mundo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Ene 2016)

El petróleo va a subir y mucho.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Ene 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Oiga, esos aviones que hay en los segundos 30 del vídeo son ¿Eurofiters?, ¿los Saudies tienen Eurofaiters?.



si, pedidos 74 conoci a un chaval que trabajaba en arabia saudi, en tema aviación en la cosa del mantenimiento.






Muere un militar saudÃ­ al estrellarse un Eurofighter en la base de MorÃ³n


----------



## mirkoxx (17 Ene 2016)

Las fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron hace poco un misil balístico Tochka contra el campamento de Bairq en Marib. Al parecer hay gran cantidad de victimas mercenarias e importantes pérdidas en equipo militar de la coalición. Pronto más información 







*Actualización:* Muchos soldados/mercenarios Saudíes, Emiratíes y de Blackwater muertos y cerca de 200 heridos por el misil balístico. Un sistema de vigilancia temprana y algunos aviones entre la destrucción por la explosión. 

Además, francotiradores yemenitas, usando equipos agarrados a las fuerzas de Arabia y mercenarias eliminaron 5 soldados sauditas en Jizan (4 en Tuwal y 1 en Jalah) y otro en los alrededores de Najran. Por otra parte, usando ATGMs, fuerzas de Yemen destruyen un tanque Abrams en Radmah, Jizan. 

Yemen Fights Back (@YemenFightsBack) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (18 Ene 2016)

* Fuerzas saudíes y Blackwater sufren fuertes pérdidas en el norte de Yemen*







El domingo por la mañana, la yemení Guardia Republicana - en coordinación con los leales a Saleh y los houthis - llevó a cabo un asalto de gran alcance en las posiciones defensivas del Real Ejército de Arabia en el Camp Al-Bayrak en Mar'eb resultando muchas bajas y la destrucción de fortificaciones occidentales de la base.

Segúnn el Ejército yemení, golpearon las posiciones del Ejército de Arabia en el perímetro occidental de Al-Bayrak con un misil; esta amplia explosión ha hecho que resultó en la muerte de varios soldados forman el Ejército de Arabia, del Grupo de Blackwater, y de los Emiratos.


----------



## mazuste (18 Ene 2016)

Todo vale: : Arabia Saudi considera los hospitales, escuelas, bodas, comisarias...como objetivos legítimos:
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/airstrike-targets-police-facility-yemens-capital-36353138

*
Se cuantifica en 73 tropas de la Coalición-saudí que murieron y 200 resultaron heridas por el ataque del Tochka yemení en su principal base del desierto del este de Mare'eb*






2 hHace 2 horas 73 Saudi-led Coalition troops killed & 200 injured by a Yemeni Tochka strike on their main desert base East of Marib


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Ene 2016)

Una pregunta hecha desde la ignorancia. Si el Tochka es un misil balístico, que no puede ser teledirigido en su fase final ¿Cómo consiguen tanta precisión?


----------



## bladu (18 Ene 2016)

Buena pregunta, supongo que tendran ayuda externa de los iranies o rusos.

A mi lo asombra es un misil, balistico, pero de corto alcance y que no lleva ojiva nuclear, tenga tanto poder de destrucción. ¿Al equivalemente de cuantas toneladas de TNT estamos hablando que tiene un misil de estas caracteristicas?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ene 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Buena pregunta, supongo que tendran ayuda externa de los iranies o rusos.
> 
> A mi lo asombra es un misil, balistico, pero de corto alcance y que no lleva ojiva nuclear, tenga tanto poder de destrucción. ¿Al equivalemente de cuantas toneladas de TNT estamos hablando que tiene un misil de estas caracteristicas?



En Ucrania eran una autentica peste, la gente piensa que los rusos instalaron S-400 en las cercanías de Novorusia y empezaron a interceptarlos.

Los blancos grandes como industrias químicas y nudos de comunicación palmaron bien.


----------



## mazuste (18 Ene 2016)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Una pregunta hecha desde la ignorancia. Si el Tochka es un misil balístico, que no puede ser teledirigido en su fase final ¿Cómo consiguen tanta precisión?



*
Eso, tendrán que explicarlo los "artilleros" del foro. ehhh

La lógica me dice que, esos misiles, los lanza el ejercito yemení. Por lo tanto, tendrán catalogados los cuarteles, campamentos, bases, hitos geográficos...Entonces, realizan los cálculos pertinentes y...Zas! :ouch:*


----------



## rotovator (18 Ene 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> En Ucrania eran una autentica peste, la gente piensa que los rusos instalaron S-400 en las cercanías de Novorusia y empezaron a interceptarlos.
> 
> Los blancos grandes como industrias químicas y nudos de comunicación palmaron bien.



Yo hago la simulación con ésta página:

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## Javisklax (19 Ene 2016)

Mejor verlo... Y "sentir" la onda expansiva en este video se perfectamente la pedazo ostia que meten... Hasta 2000kg de bomba ni me lo imagino... A partir de segundo 30


Edito para meter el video y no un enlace 
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/CgwHGEWw8zs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (19 Ene 2016)

*Ejército yemení y huzíes avanzan en la gobernación de Al-Jawf 
*
El lunes por la mañana, Guardia Republicana del Ejército y los huthis avanzaron dentro de la gobernación de *Al-Jawf* , con la captura de las Montañas Koula (Jabal Al-Koula) después de una violenta batalla con las fuerzas saudíes y sus aliados del Grupo de Blackwater en el norte Yemen.
Según el portavoz del Ejército yemení, la Guardia Republicana y huzíes capturaron las montañas Koula durante una operación militar sorpresa en la campiña sur de Al-Jawf .
Como resultado de esta operación militar, más de 15 miembros del Ejército de Arabia y el grupo de Blackwater fueron muertas el lunes por la mañana, marcando una nueva derrota a manos de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen del Ejército y los huthis.






http://*******/1OtyALU

---------- Post added 19-ene-2016 at 08:47 ----------

*Durante. al menos, una semana se están sucediendo asesinatos estilo colombiano (con motos), dirigidos a cuadros y dirigentes yemenís en Sana'a.
En esta ocasión, les han cazado.*

Uno de los dos sicarios de Al Qaeda muertos a tiros esta noche en la capital Saná durante el intento de matar a comandante del ejército.






https://twitter.com/JosephJo1221/status/689191435090923520


----------



## semperffidelis (19 Ene 2016)

Los gorrinos saud van a escupir sangre.


----------



## mazuste (19 Ene 2016)

Cameron dijo ayer: "no hay solución militar en Yemen '... sin embargo, se está forrando vendiendo miles de millones de £ibras en bombas a los sauditas.

https://goo.gl/5WjEF8


----------



## mazuste (20 Ene 2016)

300 días desde que Arabia comenzó la agresión a Yemen. El mundo entero lo observa en silencio.

Ataque aéreo saudñi a escuela elemental en Taiz, con el resultado de 10 niños y maestro, muertos: 





Yemen Post Newspaper op Twitter: "New WAR CRIME: 10 children & teacher killed by Saudi airstrike targeting children school in #Yemen city Taiz #

A pesar de la guerra en la que se ve inmerso el país:
*
92 mil 500 personas llegaron a Yemen, desde África en 2015*


----------



## mirkoxx (20 Ene 2016)

*Francotiradores del ejército de Yemen matan a soldados saudíes en Jizan y Najran*

Jizan, 20 de enero (Saba) - El ejército y los comités populares acabaron con cuatro soldados saudíes el miércoles en las provincias de Jizan y Najran.

Las unidades de francotiradores del ejército y de los comités del pueblo dispararon contra dos soldados saudíes en el sitio de Al-Ramdha y acabaron con ellos, un tercero fue abatido en el paso de Al-Towal en Jizan y el cuarto soldado fue asesinado en el sitio militar de Al-Makhroq en Najran, explicó un oficial militar.

Las fuerzas Houthis con apoyo del ejército continúan atacando con andanadas de misiles y proyectiles de artillería posiciones de la guardia fronteriza dentro de Arabia Saudí en los sitios de Al-Khuba, Al-Muntazah y Al-Doud en Jizan. 
HA / BA
Saba. 

Saba Net ::

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ejército yemení utiliza misil superficie-aire S-75 contra un avión no tripulado estadounidense (usado por la coalición) que estaba sobrevolando Sanaá el día de hoy* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ShsHkCZhcS8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (20 Ene 2016)

Lista de mercenarios muertos por ataque Tochka en Marib, el día 16 de enero.

Se comenta que los saudís están desmontando el campamento de marib.


----------



## Juan Palomo (20 Ene 2016)

Reportaje sobre Yemen ahora en Discovery Max.


----------



## indemunlai (20 Ene 2016)

vídeo y artículo

Iranian Animation Shows Massive Missile Attack on Saudi Arabia | Ricochet


----------



## mazuste (21 Ene 2016)

Fuerzas de la Coalición saudíta saquean los convoyes de ayuda humanitaria en el sur de Yemen
http://bit.ly/1WwhO1O

300 días de agresión:


----------



## 4motion (21 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuerzas de la Coalición saudíta saquean los convoyes de ayuda humanitaria en el sur de Yemen
> http://*******/1WwhO1O
> 
> 300 días de agresión:



Sabia que los Sauds estaban mal, pero no tanto jo jo jo. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ene 2016)

En inglés, pasando revista a los últimos sucedidos, también comentados por acá; Alqaeda, logistica, Ataques aéreos, mercenarios...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Aq6rcD-BfTY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Ene 2016)

_*Algunas cosas desde Yemen:*_

- *Rumores que los sauditas han lanzado una bomba termobárica en Sanaa esta noche.*

- Un oficial Saudí y 4 soldados en 2 vehículos murieron al caer en una trampa-bomba yemení en Najran. 

- 1 soldado saudita abatido por un francotirador en Najran. 

- Francotiradores de Yemen abaten otros 3 soldados de Arabia Saudita en Jizan. Imagen de un soldado enemigo antes de ser abatido (según fuentes yemenitas). 







- Al menos 10 personas han muerto este jueves y otras 30 han resultado heridas en un ataque aéreo saudí contra instalaciones petroleras en el puerto yemení de Ras Isa, en el mar Rojo.







- Armamento capturado por las fuerzas de Yemen en la provincia de Amran 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/wduF3zv5Dxk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) | Twitter


----------



## cobasy (22 Ene 2016)

Es grafico!!

Caught on Camera, Saudi double-tap strikes on Dhahian Saada killed rescuers Yemen - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2016)

Veamos como funcionan las mentiras con calzador:

Resulta que la coalición saudí con su correspondiente nave de guerra y apoyo aéreo dice que captura el puerto de *Al Mukalla* , que está controlado por Al Qaeda (AQAP). Pero, los alqaedianos siguen teniendo sus puestos de control militares, tanto en la ciudad, como en el puerto. de lo que se deduce que la nave de guerra saudí está protegiendo a los salafistas de AQAP, a pesar ( para más recochineo ), de que los sauditas les atribuyen alianzas con los Houthis...:bla::bla:

http://www.thenational.ae/world/middle-east/saudi-led-coalition-captures-al-qaeda-controlled-port-in-yemen


----------



## Javisklax (22 Ene 2016)

Puff valla video, he contado 3/4 niños... Aun asi no se ve un convoy jodido si no un par de coches, a que coño disparan los asesinos saudies??? No se ve ni artilleria, ni convoyes, ni tanques ni vehículos militares, solo motos y 4 coches, tampoco se ve en los edificios destruidos ningun tipo de suministro militar, municiones ni nada, fijaros que no arden ni nada, solo el coche. 
Si hay alguien ahi arriba, o hay karma o algo, arabia saudita y su coalición de asesinos deberia ser eliminada de la faz de la tierra


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ene 2016)

Javisklax dijo:


> Puff valla video, he contado 3/4 niños... Aun asi no se ve un convoy jodido si no un par de coches, a que coño disparan los asesinos saudies??? No se ve ni artilleria, ni convoyes, ni tanques ni vehículos militares, solo motos y 4 coches, tampoco se ve en los edificios destruidos ningun tipo de suministro militar, municiones ni nada, fijaros que no arden ni nada, solo el coche.
> Si hay alguien ahi arriba, o hay karma o algo, arabia saudita y su coalición de asesinos deberia ser eliminada de la faz de la tierra



Ya está en ello el Karma, estos no duran, bombardear de manera combulsiva a los civiles se llama desesperación.


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Ene 2016)

Esos puercos Saudís están haciendo un ridículo mayor en Yemen, lo saben y se dedican a destruir más al país que ya de por sí era muy pobre. No aceptan la humillación que sufren al ver destruidos sus tanques, blindados, helicópteros y sus hombres y mercenarios muertos; ver como los Houthis les cogen sus armas y las usan contra ellos mismos, pero, no los hagamos los tontos sabemos muy bien quienes se encuentran tras estas bestias terroristas y de la coalición y se sienten aún más humillados al ver sus "juguetitos" en manos enemigas y siendo tan fácilmente aniquilados.

*Un vídeo que muestra la emboscada de las fuerzas de Yemen contra un convoy saudita donde aniquilan a un oficial y otros soldados; fue en Shorfah, Najran, territorio de Arabia Saudita. Espero que ardan en el infierno esas escorias.* 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qF5VzMbK_zI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2016)

*

¿Conoce usted cuál es la estrategia de Yemen con el uso de misiles balísticos ?*

La estrategia de Yemen, de utilizar misiles balísticos rusos, ha logrado replegar a las fuerzas invasoras de Arabia Saudita en su territorio. 







Así lo aseguró el portavoz del Ejército yemení, general de brigada Sharaf Luqman, quien detalló que éste ha utilizado el sistema ruso Toshka de alta precisión y los Scud modernizados, lo que permitido cambiar el desarrollo de la guerra. 

Este domingo pasado, decenas de soldados saudíes, emiratíes y mercenarios de la compañía estadounidense Black Water, fueron dados de baja por el Ejército yemení, tras el lanzamiento de un misil tipo Toshka contra la base Al Bairaq, en Ma´arib (este de Yemen). 
http://*******/1nAAVfi


----------



## mirkoxx (23 Ene 2016)

*"Canal de Almasirah (Televisión de Yemen) ha sido cancelado debido a que recibimos repetidos reclamos de terceros por infracciones de los derechos de autor en el material publicado por el usuario."* 

Youtube ha cerrado el canal de Almasirah 2015 por infracción de copyright, a pesar de que no hay anuncios en el canal. Dinero Saudí!!!
Mowali op Twitter: ". @yourtube has closed the channel of Almasirah 2015 for copyright infringement, even though there is no single ad in channel. Saudi money!"

Por otra parte, 8 soldados y mercenarios sauditas han sido eliminados por francotiradores yemenitas en Jizan. Mowali op Twitter: "Harvest Watch: Plentiful harvest today. Yemeni snipers hunted 8 Saudi soldiers/mercenary, all in #Jizan #Yemen https://t.co/nCsq6oCiSG"


----------



## ulyses (23 Ene 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *"Canal de Almasirah (Televisión de Yemen) ha sido cancelado debido a que recibimos repetidos reclamos de terceros por infracciones de los derechos de autor en el material publicado por el usuario."*
> 
> Youtube ha cerrado el canal de Almasirah 2015 por infracción de copyright, a pesar de que no hay anuncios en el canal. Dinero Saudí!!!
> Mowali op Twitter: ". @yourtube has closed the channel of Almasirah 2015 for copyright infringement, even though there is no single ad in channel. Saudi money!"
> ...





Arabsat también ha censurado a Al-manar despues de hacer lo propio con Al-Mayadeen

*Parece que a LOS SIONISTAS no les gustan las voces discordantes, ni que la gente pueda tener acceso a la informacion.
*


ESTAMOS EN GUERRA Y NO LO SABEMOS


AlMayadeen | Noticias - El Líbano solidario con Al-Manar TV tras veto de Arabsat

El director general del Ministerio de Información de El Líbano, Hassan Falha, reprobó la decisión de la compañía saudita proveedora de servicios satelitales Arabsat de vetar la transmisión del canal Al-Manar TV, afín a Hizbulah.
El Líbano solidario con Al-Manar TV tras veto de Arabsat
El Líbano solidario con Al-Manar TV tras veto de Arabsat
"La solidaridad es un deber ético y profesional", comentó Falha en declaraciones a la propia televisora, mientras el Comité de Información del Parlamento nacional efectuaba una sesión urgente para estudiar el caso y tomar una posición oficial.


Recordó que en las reuniones del Consejo de Ministros árabes de Información se puso sobre la mesa en más de una ocasión la eventualidad de prohibir las emisiones por satélite de Al-Manar, el canal televisivo del movimiento de resistencia libanesa Hizbulah (Partido de Dios, en árabe).


"Cuando dices que deseas prohibir un canal de un transmisor de satélite, es como si estuvieras ordenando la ejecución del canal", remarcó al reaccionar a la medida de presión de Arabsat, conocida dos meses después de aplicar otra similar al canal satelital panárabe Al-Mayadeen, que tiene su sede en Beirut.


La televisora ha criticado de la coalición militar que encabeza Arabia Saudita contra Yemen para aniquilar al movimiento insurgente Ansar Allah y restituir en el poder al presidente de aquel país, Abdo Rabbo Mansour Hadi.


También reprueba la hostilidad del reino wahabita y del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo hacia el gobierno de Siria, y el apoyo logístico, financiero y político que -asegura- brindan a grupos opositores armados.


Cuando triunfamos en 2000 y cuando la prensa triunfó sobre el enemigo israelí antes de que lo hiciéramos en los niveles político, militar y de seguridad, nuestros medios fueron eficientes y exitosos, apuntó el director general del ministerio de Información.


Agregó que El Líbano penetró la sociedad israelí, probó la justeza de su causa y marcó gran éxito gracias al rol clave de la prensa en ese respecto.


Falha advirtió que esta nación se enfrenta hoy a un "tema esencial relacionado a su soberanía", no sólo en dicho ministerio, sino también en los poderes político, ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial.


Por su lado, el diputado Hassan Fadlallah, presidió la reunión de la comisión parlamentaria que propuso reevaluar la relación del Estado con Arabsat tras la medida contra Al-Manar TV.


Esa reunión contó con la presencia del ministro de Información, Ramzi Jreij, y representantes de medios audiovisuales.


El vicepresidente del Supremo Consejo Islámico Chiita, Cheikh Abdel Amir Qabalan, valoró la decisión de la compañía saudita de perjudicial y carente de base en estándares profesionales, además de que desafía la libertad de prensa.


No hay justificación alguna para tal medida, pues eso hará escalar la tensión sectaria que sacude al mundo árabe e islámico, opinó el domingo el clérigo islámico al pedir a Arabsat que rectifique porque "retractarse de un error cometido es una virtud".


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2016)

En Aden, parte "liberada" por UAE / Arabia, el Jefe de Seguridad, coronel Taha Al Subaihi y su mujer fueron muertos a tiros en la vía pública.

aa.com


Militantes de Al Qaeda (AQPA) explotan cuartel de la seguridad en la . Esta, es la zona "liberada" por UAE y Arabia Saudí en provincia de Lahj






Haykal Bafana op Twitter: "Al Qaeda militants blow up security HQ in Lahj province. This is #UAE/#Saudi-liberated #Yemen https://t.co/X3c4WbSVVT"


----------



## SPQR (25 Ene 2016)

Javisklax dijo:


> Mejor verlo... Y "sentir" la onda expansiva en este video se perfectamente la pedazo ostia que meten... Hasta 2000kg de bomba ni me lo imagino... A partir de segundo 30



Con 2 toneladas de explosivo y usando el simulador de Nukemap (en .002 equivalente a 2t) me sale el Congreso de los diputados entero derruido, no está mal.

Si cae en un cuartel militar no es raro que se lleve a toda esa gente por delante.

Mi simulación:

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

Por cierto, el otro día vi en DiscoveryMax un Vice sobre Yemen y me pareció bastante bueno, para ser emitido en un mass mierda.

Se veían imágenes de restos de bombas racimo con la leyenda "Made in USA" que habian tirado los Saudies. Y contaban como lleva KSA atacando Yemen desde 2009.

Recomendable.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2016)

Personal saudí, bajo fuego de francotiradores

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/_3meczQbRWw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mr fulano (25 Ene 2016)

jajaja, tanto no pero la usaron en los juegos del hambre.


----------



## 4motion (25 Ene 2016)

Fallout dijo:


> Ese arma es de la guerra de las galaxias?::



Casi, de STARGATE ::


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Ene 2016)

*Un avión médico ruso llegó hoy al aeropuerto de Sana'a.* 

Francotiradores yemeníes abaten 2 soldados Saudí en Jizan ademas de instalar trampas explosivas para soldados enemigos. Las fuerzas de Yemen realizan bombardeos contra mercenarios en Thobab, Taiz. 

En la ciudad de Al-Khubah, Jizan, una masacre para los soldados Saudí; nuevos puestos cayeron en manos de los Houthis y controlan una nueva línea de fortificaciones. La ciudad de Al-Khubah aún no es tomada, pero, las fuerzas de Yemen siguen aumentando en número y en sitios militares agarrados de los alrededores.

En la ciudad de Al-Rabo'ah, Asir, que se encuentra en manos yemeníes, hasta 400 bombardeos de jets sauditas. Una vez más, el Ejército Saudí lanzó un ataque fallido contra Al-Rabo'ah (el 4º en 48 horas); perdió más soldados y vehículos. La ciudad de Arabia Saudita firme en manos de las fuerzas de Yemen. 
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter

_PD: nuevo canal de Almasirah, espero no sea censurado;_ Almasirah 2016 - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (26 Ene 2016)

Ayer por la tarde, en la región Saudita de Jizan, las fuerzas yemeníes tomaron el control de la ruta de suministro clave hacía la ciudad de *Al-Khubah* , junto con varios puestos militares saudíes después de su reciente operación militar.

Según una fuente de Al-Masirah que desea permanecer en el anonimato, un oficial del Ejército yemení declaró que la Guardia Republicana, en coordinación con el Comité Popular, han ganado el control de la línea de alimentación principal en la ciudad fronteriza de Al-Khubah después defuertes enfrentamientos que llevaron a decenas de fuerzas de la coalición liderada saudíes a ser asesinados y heridos.

Posteriormente, las fuerzas yemeníes también tomaron el control de varios puestos militares saudíes que conectan la frontera norte de Al-Khubah y la cercana ciudad de Shabakah.

http://*******/1OLxTh8


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Ene 2016)

*Emboscada a vehículos y soldados Sauditas en Malhamat, Jizan* 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/69l34Hvr_kI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (26 Ene 2016)

Irán inicia gran maniobra naval en estrecho de Ormuz y mar de Omán

Irán inicia gran maniobra naval en estrecho de Ormuz y mar de Omán

Teherán ,26 de enero de 2016, IRNA -El comandante de la Fuerza Naval del Ejército iraní, el contralmirante Habibolá Sayari, informa del inicio, mañana miércoles, de la fase táctica de una gran maniobra naval bautizada “Velayat 94”.

Según ha detallado este martes, el alto militar castrense iraní, la maniobra incluye cuatro fases y se desarrolla en una zona de influencia de tres millones de kilómetros cuadrados que alberga el este del estrecho de Ormuz, el mar de Omán y el norte del océano Pacífico hasta el paralelo 10.

Según informo de Hispantv,“El mensaje de esta gran maniobra naval es demostrar la capacidad defensiva de Irán como símbolo de la paz y la amistad para todos los países regionales”, ha afirmado.


----------



## mazuste (26 Ene 2016)

MIÉRCOLES 27, 19h

/Antena3Miente


----------



## mazuste (27 Ene 2016)

*Ejercito Yemení y houthis, avanzan en la ciudad estratégica saudí.*

Hoy martes por la mañana en el interior de la gobernación de Asir, sur de Arabia Saudita, las fuerzas de la Guardia Republicana del Yemen del Ejército y los huthis llevaron a cabo otro asalto de gran alcance contra el Ejército Real de Arabia en la ciudad de Al-Khutbah, apoderándose de más puestos militares al tiempo de matar a varios combatientes de la coalición.

Según fuentes locales en el norte de Yemen, las fuerzas de la Guardia Republicana y los huthis han avanzado a las puertas de Al-Khubah después de tomar el control completo de la carretera estratégica que conduce a la entrada de la ciudad.
Las fuerzas de la coalición liderada saudíes han intentado repeler este poderoso asalto lanzado por los huthis y Guardia Republicana del Ejército; sin embargo, han sido incapaces de impedir su avance, a pesar de tener las armas superiores y fuerza aérea.






http://bit.ly/1Sa4kKr


----------



## mazuste (27 Ene 2016)

*#YemenGenocidioSilenciado *







---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 22:06 ----------








---------- Post added 27-ene-2016 at 22:07 ----------


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2016)

<iframe src='http://southfront.org/international-military-review-yemen-jan-27-2016/?&RVPInstanceName=fwduvpPlayer0&RVPPlaylistId=0&RVPVideoId=0' width='560' height='320' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2016)

Táctica de emboscadas de los comités Populares contra las fuerzas saudíes 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/809G8G5jNAY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Comités, destruyen blindado Bradley saudí en Jizan:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/0JuVudqfgXA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mig29 (28 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Táctica de emboscadas de los comités Populares contra las fuerzas saudíes
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/809G8G5jNAY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Algunos de los fragmentos del primer enlace se corresponden con un video que deja bien a las claras la incompetencia de las fuerzas saudíes. Ante la explosión de un IED, van todos corriendo a la zona del ataque , cayendo otros 2 o 3 vehículos en la trampa.
El ejercito saudí no es mas que un gigante con los pies de barro.
Mis respetos por el ejercito de Yemen y los Houthis, además de valientes, diciplinados y aguerridos están demostrando ser gente civilizada, apenas muestran videos de cadáveres saudíes, tratan bien a los prisioneros etc. Espero que salgan victoriosos.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 Ene 2016)

*Fuerzas de Yemen toman el control del estratégico sitio militar de Mt. Al-Dood cerca Al Khubah en Jizan.*

[28/enero/2016] Jizan, (Saba) - Unidades de los Comités populares y del Ejército irrumpieron el jueves en el Sitio Militar de "Al-Dood" en Jizan, según dijo una fuente militar yemení. Se logró destruir la Torre de Control, ademas la fuente agregó que varios soldados saudíes fueron muertos y heridos en los combates; los otros soldados sauditas escaparon del sitio. HA/AF Saba. 

Localización: Mount Dood

Controlando este Monte estratégico, las fuerzas de Yemen pueden bombardear varias posiciones Saudíes que rodean Al Khubah. Una tienda de armas Saudí cerca de Mt. Dokhan (al oeste del Mt. Dood) está en llamas después de ataques por las tropas yemenitas. 

Al parecer, tropas del Ejército y Houthis, estarían asaltando otra estratégica montaña (Mt. Dokhan) y chocarían fuertemente contra fuerzas Sauditas, al oeste de Al-Dood. 

_*Se informa que fueron capturados varios soldados saudíes en el asalto a Mt. Dood.*_ 

Por otro lado, medios de Yemen divulgan que por lo menos un soldado Saudí y 3 soldados de Qatar murieron por ataques con cohetes en la zona de Makhruq en Najran. También, en Jizan, fue destruido otro blindado saudita con la muerte de toda su tripulación. 

*Se informa del ataque de 5 lanchas cañoneras de la coalición en el Puerto de Mocha ayer: los Houthis destruyeron tres y las otras 2 se retiraron del puerto.*

Saba Net ::
Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2016)

Las emboscadas son la especialidad. Más, cuando son múltiples. En Bjeezan

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/69l34Hvr_kI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (28 Ene 2016)

Asalto de los Houthis a Mt. Dood.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/KyUm7RInGzA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Maquinaria usada en la construcción de una represa saudita en Najran destruidas por los comités populares. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/oQSz4ZqLUv4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Alcazar (28 Ene 2016)

Como va este conflicto? En los más mierda no existe, es muy curioso.

Un resumen de los especialistas porfaplease. Cuando deje de seguirlo los houties estaban dando golpes de mano entrando en territorio saudí.


----------



## semperffidelis (28 Ene 2016)

Yemen fornicando a todo dios.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ene 2016)

semperffidelis dijo:


> Yemen fornicando a todo dios.



Si, no hay resumen mejor y a precios muy asequibles.


----------



## mazuste (29 Ene 2016)

*
Houthis Aprovechan más de 100 misiles saudíes.*

Pillados en la ciudad de *Beit Al-Faqih * que pertenecía a las fuerzas de la coalición lideradas por Arabia, apoderándose de más de 100 misiles y un gran arsenal de rifles automáticos. De acuerdo con el material de archivo publicado por los huthis, el almacén de armas estaba equipada con varios misiles de diferentes variedades que pertenecieron a las fuerzas enemigas que operan a lo largo de la costa Mocha de Yemen. La ciudad de Beit Al-Faqih se encuentra a lo largo de la costa occidental de Mocha Yemen; que es conocida por su rica historia y gran cantidad de café que se comercializa desde sus puertos.






http://*******/1UuFEcX

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 08:25 ----------

El Ejército Real de Arabia ha sufrido una humillante derrota en el interior de su propio país a manos de la yemení Guardia Republicana y los huthis, ayer jueves, ya que estos han capturado las montañas estratégicas de *Jabal Al-Dood * en el sur de Arabia Saudita. Las fuerzas yemeníes impusieron un control total sobre Jabal Al-Dood durante una operación militar a gran escala en la provincia de Jizan del sur de Arabia Saudita,. Además de perder Jabal Al-Dood el jueves, las fuerzas de la coalición-saudíes también rindieron decenas de militares y un gran alijo de armas para el ejército yemení y los huthis.

shafaqna.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ene 2016)

Gente, minuto 1:02 escuchad que dura poco y es importante.

Una EPA no tan buena


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (29 Ene 2016)

Dos muertos en ataque suicida a una mezquita chiita en Arabia Saudita - Armas - Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Armas en lainformacion.com


----------



## bladu (29 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Houthis Aprovechan más de 100 misiles saudíes.*
> 
> Pillados en la ciudad de *Beit Al-Faqih * que pertenecía a las fuerzas de la coalición lideradas por Arabia, apoderándose de más de 100 misiles y un gran arsenal de rifles automáticos. De acuerdo con el material de archivo publicado por los huthis, el almacén de armas estaba equipada con varios misiles de diferentes variedades que pertenecieron a las fuerzas enemigas que operan a lo largo de la costa Mocha de Yemen. La ciudad de Beit Al-Faqih se encuentra a lo largo de la costa occidental de Mocha Yemen; que es conocida por su rica historia y gran cantidad de café que se comercializa desde sus puertos.
> ...



Interesante e importante noticia para los Houthies.

¿Alguien sabria especificar que tipo de misiles antitanque son los que aparecen en la foto?


----------



## ulyses (29 Ene 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Interesante e importante noticia para los Houthies.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabria especificar que tipo de misiles antitanque son los que aparecen en la foto?



No se q tipo de arma son esas, si estaran operativas o si sera veridica la informacion

pero me extraña porq los huties no tienen tanques ni blindados


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ene 2016)

Tinen pinta de esto, no estoy seguro, es un lanzagranadas desechable al modo del pancerfaust.

AT4 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Ene 2016)

Houthis humillando al Ejército Saudí en la captura de las montañas estratégicas de Jabal Al-Dood, Jizan. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/xq4x4klIXBU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Los cadáveres de los soldados sauditas se pudren tirados en los alrededores de Al-Rabuah, lo que muestra el desprecio de los mandos saudíes por sus tropas.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/d3xLYHTICE8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Dron de la coalición derribado por un misil yemení. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/pJcymopSFHA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2016)

Tengo que hacerme una camiseta con una imagen heroica y tengo un problema terrible.

No sé si poner al maestro del General -sirio druso- *Issam Zahreddine*







O buscar a uno de estos Houthis yemenies *con huevos como Catedrales*.


----------



## Mitsou (29 Ene 2016)

No parece que cojan muchos prisioneros no?
Por otro lado, la incompetencia de los saudíes... Joder, lo del blindado acercándose a la camioneta reventada es más evidente que escupir hacia arriba


----------



## bladu (29 Ene 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tinen pinta de esto, no estoy seguro, es un lanzagranadas desechable al modo del pancerfaust.
> 
> AT4 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Tiene pinta de ello, si.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 22:39 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Tengo que hacerme una camiseta con una imagen heroica y tengo un problema terrible.
> 
> No sé si poner al maestro del General -sirio druso- *Issam Zahreddine*
> 
> ...




Yo voto por la de los yemenis. Serigrafiando la foto que has puesto, te va a quedar genial... Mucho mas actual, con sentido y que diga de más que la tipica del Che tan manoseada. 

Eso si muchos progres se te quedaran mirando a cuadros, cuando les digas que son yemenis ( 1º porque no sabran ubicar el pais en el mapa mundi, algunos no sabran ni que es un pais, 2º porque como no hablan de ellos en los mas mierda, pues como que no existe, allí paz y despues gloria).... y quien sabe, más de una progre lo mismo hasta te ve interesante.....


----------



## mazuste (29 Ene 2016)

Combates contra al-Qaeda y mercenarios la provincia de Taiz 01/29/2016

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/sqjfxlA2pHs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 23:07 ----------

Mucha religión y mantras varias, pero, los sauditas no recuperan a sus muertos. Los dejan pudrirse en la derrota:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/54W8JFesaXA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 23:16 ----------

En tierras sauditas: recopilando

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/xPfn5XIF2AU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (30 Ene 2016)

*25 mercenarios pro-saudíes muertos en Ma'rib*

Unidades militares yemeníes respaldadas por los combatientes del movimiento Houthi Ansarullah han matado al menos a 25 mercenarios saudíes en la provincia de Marib.

Dijo de Yemen al-Masirah televisión en su cuenta de Twitter el sábado que al menos 25 mercenarios fueron asesinados después de que las fuerzas yemeníes aliados lanzaron una ofensiva en sus posiciones en la región Jad'an de la norteña provincia de Marib.

http://en.alalam.ir/news/1784560#sthash.4pliJr8N.dpuf

---------- Post added 30-ene-2016 at 19:09 ----------

* Comandante saudí de la provincia de Asir muerto en enfrentamientos con las fuerzas yemeníes en Marib.


"El comandante del Segundo Batallón de la División 314 de Arabia Saudita, Ahmad al-Doudehi, fue muerto en las operaciones de las fuerzas yemeníes 'en la región de Al-J'adan".
*
Senior Saudi commander killed in clashes with Yemeni forces in Ma'rib


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Ene 2016)

*Versión extendida de la captura de Jabal Al Dood en Jizan* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GoOfToQhPTs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Soldados Sauditas muertos en enfrentamientos contra tropas 
de Yemen en Jizan.* 

-Cpl. Abdulrahman al-Zahrani (عبدالرحمن عطية الزهراني) 
-Soldado Abdullah al-Jalimi (عبدالله محمد الجليمي) 
-Soldado Ihad Masoud al-Masoudi (ايهاب مسعود المسعودي) 



Spoiler

























*- Se libra una importante batalla en Jizan: Informes de muchos soldados muertos entre ambos bandos en Jizan en intentos Sauditas de frustrar el progreso realizado por las fuerzas de Yemen en Mt. Dukhan y Ghawiyah.* 

Localización: Mount Dood


*4 soldados Sauditas muertos y muchos vehículos destruidos en avances de los Houthis en el oeste de Shurfa en Najran.* 

Soldados Sauditas en Asir bombardeados en los alrededores de Al-Rabo'ah y detrás del complejo gubernamental.

3 blindados de los mercenarios destruidos en Kawfal. 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter 
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Ene 2016)

*Ultima hora: Fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron un misil balístico Tochka contra la Base aérea de la coalición de Anad en Lahj, Yemen.* 

Inicialmente se habla de un golpe exitoso; enormes y fuertes explosiones en la base aérea de Anad. Helicópteros Apaches vuelan sobre la Base aérea después del impacto del misil. Ambulancias y bomberos se dirigen hacia la Base. 

Al menos 10 muertos entre mercenarios e invasores de las monarquías del Golfo. *Helicópteros Apaches y cazas Typhoons destruidos. Coronel Estadounidense, el nuevo líder de Blackwater en Yemen Nicholas Boutros asesinado en la explosión!!!. Habrían muchos Sudaneses entre los muertos.* 






Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*- Fuertes bombardeos sauditas en Taiz, Yemen, todo luego del impacto del misil balístico.* 
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="ar" dir="rtl">عاجل :<br>طيران العدو السعودي يحلق الان بكثافة هستيرية فوق مدينة تعز على علو منخفض فاتح حاجز الصوت بعد استهداف قاعدة العند بصاروخ توتشكا</p>&mdash; Margaret (@MacTaiz) <a href="https://twitter.com/MacTaiz/status/693548003232223232">enero 30, 2016</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

*- Sanaá, las últimas 24 horas, ha sufrido los peores bombardeos Saudíes y de la Coalición luego de las múltiples derrotas bajo las armas de Yemen.*
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Some of <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Saudi?src=hash">#Saudi</a> targets#Sanaa past 24hrs:<br>Marib Poultry Farm<br>Queen Arwa University<br>FarahLand resort<br>AlKabous Tea factory<br>Shihab Paper factory</p>&mdash; Sultana (@SultanetZman) <a href="https://twitter.com/SultanetZman/status/693545378071887872">enero 30, 2016</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">4 More factories DESTROYED over 24 hours by Saudi airstrikes in Sanaa. 1000s of <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> families even poorer. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85%D9%86?src=hash">#اليمن</a> <a href="https://t.co/tfWYHk7d31">pic.twitter.com/tfWYHk7d31</a></p>&mdash; Yemen Post Newspaper (@YemenPostNews) <a href="https://twitter.com/YemenPostNews/status/693536610479128577">enero 30, 2016</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">RAINING Missiles: 370 Saudi airstrikes attack <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> over 24 hours. All day &amp; all night. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/YemenGenocidioSilenciado?src=hash">#YemenGenocidioSilenciado</a> <a href="https://t.co/r2gDVz1Mgp">pic.twitter.com/r2gDVz1Mgp</a></p>&mdash; Yemen Post Newspaper (@YemenPostNews) <a href="https://twitter.com/YemenPostNews/status/693489247681118208">enero 30, 2016</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Kelbek (30 Ene 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Ultima hora: Fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron un misil balístico Tochka contra la Base aérea de la coalición de Anad en Lahj, Yemen.*
> 
> Inicialmente se habla de un golpe exitoso; enormes y fuertes explosiones en la base aérea de Anad. Helicópteros Apaches vuelan sobre la Base aérea después del impacto del misil. Ambulancias y bomberos se dirigen hacia la Base.
> 
> ...



¿Cual es la fuente de esto?


----------



## mirkoxx (31 Ene 2016)

La fuente, como siempre, son los mismo yemeníes. Como sabemos el bando de la coalición informa casi nada. Principalmente la información es dada a conocer por la televisión Al-Masirah, el mando militar de Yemen, testigos y espías de las fuerzas Houthis, informantes directos como https://twitter.com/SamiAlomaisi y otros tuiteros con lazos yemenitas. Pero para los "dudosos" pueden ver los vídeos de los lanzamientos de los misiles y de las fuerzas sauditas y mercenarias destrozadas que no creo sean una invención desde Yemen; además cada misil tiene un sistema que entrega datos cuando da con el objetivo o si es derribado en el aire (como sucedió con un Scud lanzado ayer y destruido sobre Arabia Saudita). 

*Algo más sobre el "Tochka":* Este fue el primer misil lanzado contra la zona Sur de Yemen. Las explosiones en la base de Anad continúan y hay gran destrucción. 

La base tenía 4500 soldados listos para atacar. El golpe fue para frustrar los planes de los mercenarios e invasores para atacan en Taiz con un gran ejército. El número de muertos puede ser mayor debido a la cantidad de tropas y material apostados. Los alojamientos de oficiales y algunas cisternas de combustible fueron destruidas. _*Debido a la cantidad de misiles de Jets en el área se multiplicó la devastación.*_ El centro de operaciones de los invasores también se destruyó. Pánico en la base!!!.
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2016)

Quién hubiera dicho que al final, los "misileros" más eficaces del mundo eran una atrasada y casi medioeval sociedad de medio oriente.

Si fueran misiles crucero de última tecnología vaya y pase pero, estos tíos aciertan con misiles balísticos -y antiguos- que no son, justamente, la mar de precisos.

Lo que digo... unos genios.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2016)

Actualizados los daños del ataque Tochka en Al Anad: 






Defense Digest op Twitter: "Updated #Tochka strike damage in Al Anad in #Yemen, 120 Sudanese dead out of the 145 killed & more than 250 injured https://t.co/huBrIa9NQw"

---------- Post added 31-ene-2016 at 09:17 ----------

-2 oficiales de Senegal y US jefe de mercenarios Nicholas Boutros (o N. Peters) también se encontraban entre los muertos por Tochka 

-Más de 100+ heridos por ataque Tochka estaban siendo enviados a un hospital de Aden. Combatientes de la coalición estaban planeando atacar Taiz.

-Los informes también indican que el Tochka ha dañado helicópteros Apache de la Coalición y Aeronaves Typhoon estacionadas en Al-Anad. Depósito de combustible en llamas.

-Además, el misil que golpeó en Al-Anad destruyó la casa de muchos oficiales de la Coalición saudí / Hadi, así como su cuartel general en el funcionamiento en Lahj. #YemenTony Toh op Twitter: "Additionally, the missile struck at Al-Anad destroyed house for many Coalition/Hadi officers as well as their operation HQ in #Lahj. #Yemen"


----------



## ERB (31 Ene 2016)

Los medios callan ante el genocidio yemení perpetrado por Arabia Saudita (con apoyo de EEUU y el Reino Unido)

Luis Miguel Chirinos
Sott.net
sab, 23 ene 2016

Los medios masivos callan ante la escalada de ataques militares, bombardeos, y asedios ilegales saudíes en Yemen, hechos que hasta ahora se mantienen impunes con el apoyo de EE.UU. y el Reino Unido.

Los medios callan ante el genocidio yemení perpetrado por Arabia Saudita (con apoyo de EEUU y el Reino Unido) -- Los Dueños del Circo -- Sott.net


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Ene 2016)

Nico dijo:


> Quién hubiera dicho que al final, los "misileros" más eficaces del mundo eran una atrasada y casi medioeval sociedad de medio oriente.
> 
> Si fueran misiles crucero de última tecnología vaya y pase pero, estos tíos aciertan con misiles balísticos -y antiguos- que no son, justamente, la mar de precisos.
> 
> Lo que digo... unos genios.



Nico, esto es historia de la de verdad y va a traer cola, como cuando los argentinos con aviones de desgüace dieron un juego a la Royal Navy del copón.

Ahora no hay fragata en el mundo digna de ese nombre que lleve un sistema antimisiles.


----------



## delhierro (31 Ene 2016)

Nico dijo:


> Quién hubiera dicho que al final, los "misileros" más eficaces del mundo eran una atrasada y casi medioeval sociedad de medio oriente.
> 
> Si fueran misiles crucero de última tecnología vaya y pase pero, estos tíos aciertan con misiles balísticos -y antiguos- que no son, justamente, la mar de precisos.
> 
> Lo que digo... unos genios.



Son misiles tacticos, si son precisos. Estos son fabricados por Corea del Norte creo recordar. Ya han hecho varios blancos sonados en bases de los Sauditas.


----------



## Mig29 (31 Ene 2016)

Nico dijo:


> Quién hubiera dicho que al final, los "misileros" más eficaces del mundo eran una atrasada y casi medioeval sociedad de medio oriente.
> 
> Si fueran misiles crucero de última tecnología vaya y pase pero, estos tíos aciertan con misiles balísticos -y antiguos- que no son, justamente, la mar de precisos.
> 
> Lo que digo... unos genios.



Esos misiles son bastante o muy precisos. En principio estaban diseñados para acompañar a las fuerzas mecanizadas a nivel de división y usarlos como "apoyo aéreo táctico de usar y tirar" en situaciones en las que la aviación no podría llegar a tiempo o era muy peligroso operar por las defensas aéreas.
Además, los operadores de los Tochka creo que es la guardia republicana, leal a Saleh, las fuerzas mejor entrenadas de Yemen y puede que de toda la península arábiga.
También ayuda el hecho de que los golfos y sus mercenarios son unos incompetentes montando de esa forma sus bases y campamentos.
Y para terminar, los yemeníes irán con sandalias, faldas y demás, pero el habito no hace al monje, fijaos en los detalles, disciplina de fuego, como agarran los fusiles(nunca llevan el dedo en gatillo cuando marchan), como se cubren etc, estos tipos son profesionales de verdad.


----------



## 4motion (31 Ene 2016)

Estos tios los YEMENIES son muy muy grandes.

MASS MIERDAS ¿donde estais?


----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2016)

Imágenes que muestran a soldado Saudi capturado por fuerzas yemenis en Mt. Dood. Jizan.
El vídeo lo han quitado de Youtube.
YouTube acaba de eliminar la cuenta MasirahTV por tercera vez. Esta pieza solamente fue subida hace solo 20 minutos !!!
Tony Toh op Twitter: "WTF seriously? YouTube just deleted @MasirahTV YT account for the 3rd time. That clip was only uploaded 20 mins ago!!!"








Los Saud son montón de hijos de puta que recurren a la censura. Primero suspendieron los usuarios de Twitter yemeníes y ahora se han cebado en el canal de YouTube.


----------



## BeeKillerMan (31 Ene 2016)

*no hay Huti malo*







No hay Huti malo :no:


----------



## Le Truhan (31 Ene 2016)

La guerra más silenciada de la historia, es una brutalidad


----------



## 4motion (31 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Imágenes que muestran a soldado Saudi capturado por fuerzas yemenis en Mt. Dood. Jizan.
> El vídeo lo han quitado de Youtube.
> YouTube acaba de eliminar la cuenta MasirahTV por tercera vez. Esta pieza solamente fue subida hace solo 20 minutos !!!
> Tony Toh op Twitter: "WTF seriously? YouTube just deleted @MasirahTV YT account for the 3rd time. That clip was only uploaded 20 mins ago!!!"
> ...



USAr el YOUTUBE RUSO


----------



## Jhosef (31 Ene 2016)

*Y los de BlackWater y su infantería mercenario donde andan?:: Menuda propaganda para las peliculas de Hollywood menudos mercenarios de pacotilla*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Ene 2016)

BeeKillerMan dijo:


> No hay Huti malo :no:



Estos tios son duros como un muro, nota mental, no hay que entrar en guerra con Yemen NUNCA.

Tercera página del libro de la guerra.


----------



## bladu (31 Ene 2016)

delhierro dijo:


> Son misiles tacticos, si son precisos. Estos son fabricados por Corea del Norte creo recordar. Ya han hecho varios blancos sonados en bases de los Sauditas.



Para mi que son misiles suministrados de Rusia via Iran. De venir de Corea del Norte, la flota USA o de Arabia Saudi, las hubiera bloqueado, como paso con el cargamento de 2013 o 2014 que suministro Corea del Norte a Siria. Buque con 1 millon de balas, requisado.

Parece que cuentan con unos cuantos misiles, en la wiki, dicen que tienen 10 lanzadores Yemen. Pero intuyo que los bombardeos, habran destruido algun lanzador asi como deposito de misiles. Por eso intuyo que esta Rusia via Iran suministrando, y dando coordenadas via satelites de emplazamientos, para que en vez en la pista de aterrizaje, caigan en el campamento de viviendas de la base.

COrea del Norte, es un proveedor sin garantias y lejano, y los yemenis tienen la capacidad de lanzar periodicamente este tipo de pepinos. De hecho lo estan haciendo, cada poco se postea en este hilo, otro nuevo lanzamiento, con un porron de muertos.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2016)

Este fue, dicen, el lanzamiento último del Tochka contra la base de Al Anad:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JQnSgQ7ks9M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ulyses (31 Ene 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Este fue, dicen, el lanzamiento último del Tochka contra la base de Al Anad:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JQnSgQ7ks9M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




es muy probable, el video sigue los patrones de anteriores lanzamientos.

punto 1: Despliegan los lanzadores de noche,ello es debido a evitar "soplos" de espias entre la población.

punto 2: Me parece que los lugares de lanzamiento se hallan en zonas rurales, alejadas de poblaciones, por el mismo motivo que 1

punto3: La zona de lanzamiento suele encontrarse encajonada o pegada a un acantilado o montículo para dificultar su localizacion.

mi impresion es que tienen las lanzaderas ocultas ,ya en zonas próximas, a las que emplean para su lanzamiento para arriesgar lo mínimo posible.

en definitiva, cuanto menos mueves una lanzadera mas dificil es que te la localicen.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2016)

*
Ataque del Ejército saudí en Rabi'ah termina en desastre: 28 soldados muertos
*
La Coalición saudita ha sufrido otra derrota en el sur de Arabia Saudita después de lanzar una ofensiva a gran escala en la ciudad de Rabu'ah en la gobernación de Asir . Agravado por la pérdida de Jabal Al-Doud a principios de semana, el Ejército Real de Arabia llevó a cabo un asalto masivo contra posiciones defensivas yemenís en esta cima de la montaña fuera de la ciudad de Rabu'ah. Sin embargo, el asalto saudí no salió según lo planeado, gracias a que los huthis y el Ejército yemení, negaron a ceder ningún palmo de terreno a las fuerzas de la coalición.

Esperando a las imágenes...
http://bit.ly/1VznTJu


----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2016)

Sobre saudí capturado:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/y0BB9pwsL8o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 31-ene-2016 at 21:20 ----------

*Sobre el ataque en Al Anad:*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Ln7dh3tn5cI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 31-ene-2016 at 21:32 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> *
> Ataque del Ejército saudí en Rabi'ah termina en desastre: 28 soldados muertos
> *]



*
Sobre Rabiah y el intento saudí por reconquistarla:
*
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/-VKJfvl2EBs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sancho Panza (31 Ene 2016)

Fotos del ataque de* Arabia Saudí a un parque de atracciones* en Sanaa, Yemen:

PHOTOS: More photos of the #Saudi strike on amusement park in #Sanaa #Yemen - @HussainBukhaiti

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">PHOTOS: More photos of the <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Saudi?src=hash">#Saudi</a> strike on amusement park in <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Sanaa?src=hash">#Sanaa</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yemen?src=hash">#Yemen</a> - <a href="https://twitter.com/HussainBukhaiti">@HussainBukhaiti</a><a href="https://t.co/xgbMHENSVO">pic.twitter.com/xgbMHENSVO</a></p>&mdash; Conflict News (@Conflicts) <a href="https://twitter.com/Conflicts/status/693903361624662020">enero 31, 2016</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets****" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## mirkoxx (31 Ene 2016)

*Vídeo extendido del recorrido por la ciudad de Al-Rabuah en la provincia de Asir y el tamaño de la devastación causada por los bombardeos saudí para intentar retomarla. Se ha confirmando que el 100% de la localidad está en poder yemení.* 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/D-m0mK2SUAM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


*Informaciones de la guerra:* 

- Fuerzas de Yemen destruyeron un tanque Saudí Abrams con un ATGM en Ramdah, Jizan. 

- Soldado Saudita capturado en Jabal Al Dood, Muttaib bin Awwad Ahmad al-Maliki (número de identificación 508), antes y después de caer en manos de Yemen. 



Spoiler














Mowali op Twitter: "the #Saudi soldier captured today was in this video fighting Yemen. I'll add his picture https://t.co/qkdk1KvOFA"



- Tochka; uno de los muertos de blackwater es de nacionalidad italiana: Morio Dijanblo. 

- Estación eléctrica en Jizan impactada por 4 misiles yemenitas. 

- Francotiradores yemenitas mataron a por lo menos 5 tropas sauditas en una operación esporádica en Shabakah, Ghawiyah y Al Khubah, Jizan. 

- Bombardeos del Ejército de Yemen a diferentes posiciones militares Saudíes en Majazah, Khawramah y Afqah, Asir. 

- 2 grandes explosiones en capital de Yemen, zona sur de Sanaá, por misiles lanzados desde aviones Saudíes.

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (1 Feb 2016)

Destruyen blindado Saudita en el norte de la aldea de yogur en Jizan 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Gn4YwfrZHKA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>







---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 19:56 ----------

En Jizan, Hummer impactado:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/sM4xzz5KkHM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ulyses (1 Feb 2016)

Es curioso como los misiles scud lanzados contra Arabia Saudita por un ejército, en teoria mucho mejor preparado como era el de iraq ,durante la guerra del golfo, fallaron estrepitosamente.

creo que solo hubo un par de blancos sobre cuarteles norteamericanos en Arabia Saudita

las lanzaderas, practicamente se las localizaron y destruyeron en su totalidad.

Sin embargo los yemenitas les están metiendo pepino tras pepino, provocando cientos de bajas , la comparación es realmente asombrosa.


----------



## mazuste (1 Feb 2016)

Descubierto y desactivado un vehiculo con 600 kg. de explosivo en Al Mualla, Adén, esta noche. 

Así mismo, esta noche: está habiendo fuerte balacera en Aden. En enfrentamientos previos, murieron 5 guardaespaldas del jeque Saleh Farid Al Aulaqi.






Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) | Twitter


----------



## ulyses (1 Feb 2016)

los terroristas de al Qaida, se estan aprovechando del vacio de poder y del caos de la guerra , aparte de formar parte de ella en el bando prosaudita

han sitiado varios lugares por el sur de Yemen y se aproximan a Aden donde estan llevando a cabo operaciones y asesinatos.

Dice el NY Times que el Estado Islamico también ha aparecido en Yemen (y yo les recuerdo que el EI no ha aparecido de repente, a finales de año Turquia , Arabia Saudita y Qatar fletaron aviones llenos de estos asquerosos desde Siria hasta Yemen)

lo de siempre EEUU y sauditas hacendole el caldo gordo a los salvajes.

Esta claro que los occidentales quieren sembrar el caos y destruir completamente Yemen

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/02/01/world/middleeast/ap-ml-yemen.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0

SANAA, Yemen — Al-Qaida's Yemeni branch seized another town on Monday, setting up checkpoints at its entrances and besieging government buildings before dawn after days of fighting with southern separatists, officials said.

The capture of Azzan marks the latest advance for al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula, or AQAP, which has exploited the chaos of Yemen's civil war to expand its reach. The security officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they are not authorized to brief reporters.

The group captured the southern port city of Mukalla last year and has seized a number of towns as it has moved west toward Yemen's second city of Aden, where the internationally backed government is based.

Yemen's conflict pits a loose array of government-allied forces against the Shiite Houthi rebels and troops loyal to a former president. A Saudi-led and U.S.-backed coalition have intervened on the government's side, but the Houthis and their allies still control the capital, Sanaa, and much of the north.

The al-Qaida affiliate has clashed with the Houthis, but the areas it has captured are under the government's nominal control. An Islamic State affiliate has also emerged in recent months, carrying out a series of attacks on Shiites and government officials.

Azzan, with a population of 50,000, is at a crossroads between Aden and the oil and gas-rich Hadramawt province, of which Mukalla is the capital. Officials and witnesses say al-Qaida has a presence inside Aden as well, where it has set up training camps and smuggling operations in the city's port.

Washington has long viewed AQAP as the global network's most dangerous branch. It has been linked to several attempted attacks on the U.S. homeland and claimed responsibility for the attack on a satirical French magazine's Paris offices a year ago, which killed 12 people.


----------



## mazuste (2 Feb 2016)

Esta noche, en Sa'ana, fuertes bombardeos saudi-emiratís


----------



## mazuste (2 Feb 2016)

Srgún los "primaverales" de VICEnews

Al Qaeda Está pescando en rio revuelto y aprovechándose del caos existente en lo que ellos llaman "guerra civil"



> *Militantes de Al Qaeda capturaron la ciudad yemení de Azán, la señal más reciente de que el grupo está aprovechando el caos causado por casi un año de la sangrienta guerra civil de varios lados.
> 
> Azán, hogar de alrededor de 70.000 hbtes., es un importante centro comercial en la provincia de Shabwa. Se había estado bajo el control de Al Qaeda 2.011 a 2.012, hasta que las fuerzas gubernamentales expulsadas del grupo en una ofensiva tan mentada. El lunes, funcionarios de seguridad y residentes informaron de que milicianos locales que defendían la ciudad se retiraron adelantandose a lo previsto de al Qaeda. Al mediodía del lunes, los combatientes con Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP) habían establecido controles de seguridad alrededor de la ciudad y la bandera negro del grupo podrían ser vista en los edificios del gobierno.*



https://news.vice.com/article/al-qaeda-is-making-serious-gains-amid-chaos-of-yemens-civil-war


----------



## mazuste (2 Feb 2016)

Grabación de dos de los prisioneros sauditas en Jizan

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/4IJZPGGQ5Ew" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Najran: destrucción de un tanque Abrams saudí con explosivo improvisado:
http://www.yamanyoon.com/?p=26575







---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 18:48 ----------

Destrucción de Abrams en Jizan

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/z1bqRNMOXaU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (2 Feb 2016)

Enfrentamiento de los Ctés, populares con lo que dicen un grupo de mercenarios. Se ve su vehiculo ardiendo:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/uUgQPxcD5S8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 20:50 ----------

*
En Serwah y Whelan, provincia de Marib *

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/v9s2iER03WI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (3 Feb 2016)

LQuema del equipo del puesto de control y tocata y fuga... En Asir.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JCg0AlzI5nQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 11:39 ----------

Arabia Saudí reconoce tener graves bajas en la frontera con Yemen, 376. 

Claro que... Ellos dicen que son civiles...:rolleye:



> *Los rebeldes yemeníes y sus aliados han matado a más de 370 civiles en las regiones fronterizas saudíes...
> Según su portavoz, general de brigada Ahmed al-Assiri, el número de muertos civiles fue ahora 376.
> También dijo que más de 40.000 bombas de mortero, cohetes Katyusha y otros proyectiles han sido disparados en el reino de Yemen desde que la coalición árabe comenzó su campaña para empujar a los rebeldes del territorio ocupado en el país vecino.
> Eso es un promedio de más de 129 proyectiles por día.
> ...



http://www.naharnet.com/stories/en/201117-yemeni-strikes-killed-376-in-saudi-border-zone


----------



## mazuste (3 Feb 2016)

*
Batalla Real: Las perspectivas de un golpe de palacio en Arabia Saudita
*

Ante los rumores que circulan en Riyadh sobre si el rey saudí Salman, de 80 años de edad, está planeando abdicar en favor de su hijo, lo que lo convertiría en un golpe palaciego, el experto en Oriente Medio Alexander Orlov ofrece su propia visión sobre el impacto de esa medida tendría en la dinastía saudí, la región y el mundo.








El mes pasado, surgieron informes que sugieren que el Rey Salman podría estar planeando a abdicar el trono en favor de su hijo 30-años de edad, el príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman. Salman, de 30 años, actualmente se desempeña como ministro de Defensa del país, y se considera que es responsable de algunos de los comportamientos más descarados del Reino, incluyendo la malograda operación militar en Yemen y la ejecución del clérigo chiita Nimr al-Nimr .

Analizando la posibilidad de una tangana por el poder en el reino secreto, Orlov, explicó que para empezar, cualquier intento manifiesto de Salman para colocar a su hijo violaría las leyes de sucesión del país, y por lo tanto equivaldría efectivamente a un golpe de estado....
http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160202/1034088377/saudi-palace-coup-analysis.html


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (3 Feb 2016)

A diferencia de los reverdes sirios, estos chicos de las faldas no desperdician munición, no señor...
He visto en uno de los videos yemeníes unos tipos bailando. Me ha recordado una visita durante el verano del 2008 a la delegación yemení de la fallida Expo de Zaragoza. Allí había una especie de zoco de pega, los tipos llevaban también faldita lo cual daba un poco de risa...hasta que sacaron unos pedazo cuchillos y empezaron a gritar y a bailar de una forma un poco acongojante para las almas sensibles.
Cuidado no meterse con esa gente.


----------



## mazuste (3 Feb 2016)

Repeliendo intentos de avance mercenario en Serwab, Marib:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/46X0f1MUmks" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (4 Feb 2016)

*

Los saudíes han perdido la esperanza de Restauración de Hadi como presidente de Yemen?*
*por James Spencer*

Lejos de ser una "tormenta decisiva", la intervención en Yemen, por la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, se está hundiendo. La coalición aclaró rápidamente la región costera y se hace avanzar a través del interior del desierto de la frontera con Arabia Saudita. Pero cuando llega al interior montañoso, el refugio de los firmes Zaydi chií, el avance es a paso de tortuga con mucha sangre. Tras el fracaso de las conversaciones de paz de diciembre de 2015 y su aplazamiento indefinido de la siguiente ronda, varios signos indican que en la coalición de Arabia hayan recuperado la sensatez y puede estar buscando una salida para salvar la cara de una retirada del país que agotó a los otomanos y a Nasser en su día y ahora se perfila como el Vietnam de Arabia , también...


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Feb 2016)

Las fuerzas Houthis están haciendo avances en Shabwa, Marib y en la Región Saudí de Asir. 

En Marib, los Houthis retoman varias montañas estratégicas con vistas a Jada'an y al este de Jabal Milah. Ahora se encuentran luchando contra las fuerzas de Hadi y mercenarios en Jabal Sulb. En Mashjaa están avanzando en las colinas que rodean la zona de Al Zor al oeste de la ciudad de Marib. El Ejército de Yemen y los comités del pueblo planean una operación militar enorme para avanzar a la ciudad de Marib. También hay informes de planes de retomar la gran presa de Marib. Se confirma la toma por las fuerzas de Yemen de Jabal Sulb, ahora, camino a Marib. 

También el día de ayer, las fuerzas de Yemen destruyeron al menos cuatro cañoneras de la coalición cerca del puerto de Mocha, Taiz. 
Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## 4motion (4 Feb 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Las fuerzas Houthis están haciendo avances en Shabwa, Marib y en la Región Saudí de Asir.
> 
> En Marib, los Houthis retoman varias montañas estratégicas con vistas a Jada'an y al este de Jabal Milah. Ahora se encuentran luchando contra las fuerzas de Hadi y mercenarios en Jabal Sulb. En Mashjaa están avanzando en las colinas que rodean la zona de Al Zor al oeste de la ciudad de Marib. El Ejército de Yemen y los comités del pueblo planean una operación militar enorme para avanzar a la ciudad de Marib. También hay informes de planes de retomar la gran presa de Marib. Se confirma la toma por las fuerzas de Yemen de Jabal Sulb, ahora, camino a Marib.
> 
> ...



Temibles los Houthis son temibles y efectivamente como hemos calificado en este HILO antes que nadie EL VIETNAM de los TERRORISTAS SAUDS y sus COMPLICES del OTANFATO.

Toda la Ayuda Rusa y de Iran para ellos.


----------



## Kelbek (4 Feb 2016)

https://a.pomf.cat/bzxltv.webm

Todo un ejercito profesional el saudí


----------



## mazuste (4 Feb 2016)

Habrá que estar atentos, porque han disparado otro Toshka en Marib y van a empezar a llegar noticias.


----------



## Javisklax (4 Feb 2016)

Video de un francotirador houthi bloqueando una carretera. 

<iframe width="598" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/uJuih8oL8mE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Se queda hasta que lo matan?? Me gustaria entender que dicen, por que la situación no la tengo clara, donde estaba el francotirador? Al lado?? Los saudis disparan a los setos cerca de los heridos, muertos...


----------



## Kelbek (5 Feb 2016)

Javisklax dijo:


> Video de un francotirador houthi bloqueando una carretera.
> 
> <iframe width="598" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/uJuih8oL8mE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Se queda hasta que lo matan?? Me gustaria entender que dicen, por que la situación no la tengo clara, donde estaba el francotirador? Al lado?? Los saudis disparan a los setos cerca de los heridos, muertos...



Se queda hasta que lo matan, parece que se cargo a un montón de... ¿milicianos? 

Ni siquiera parecen soldados.


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Feb 2016)

El día de hoy los Houthis atacaron el puesto militar de Osh en la Región Saudí de Najran; destruyéndolo por completo ademas de bombardear otras bases sauditas en el área. 

El Ejército Saudi y mercenarios iniciaron desde la mañana hasta la tarde una enorme ofensiva para conquistar Midi; el enfrentamiento saldó con fuertes pérdidas para la coalición. En el frustrado ataque contra el puerto de Midi se vieron implicados Jets, Helicópteros Apaches y barcos de guerra Sauditas. 

*Ahora:** Las fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron al Campamento Mas en Marib un misil balístico Tockha. Esta base se convirtió en el principal "refugio" de los invasores y mercenarios en Marib por su ubicación estratégica. El campamento Mas ha recibido gran cantidad de material y hombres de la coalición. Muchas ambulancias se dirigen a la zona mientras se reportan grandes explosiones; muchos muertos entre los invasores y mercenarios.* 






Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## 4motion (5 Feb 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> El día de hoy los Houthis atacaron el puesto militar de Osh en la Región Saudí de Najran; destruyéndolo por completo ademas de bombardear otras bases sauditas en el área.
> 
> El Ejército Saudi y mercenarios iniciaron desde la mañana hasta la tarde una enorme ofensiva para conquistar Midi; el enfrentamiento saldó con fuertes pérdidas para la coalición. En el frustrado ataque contra el puerto de Midi se vieron implicados Jets, Helicópteros Apaches y barcos de guerra Sauditas.
> 
> ...



Mi admiracion por el pueblo yemeni :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: darles DURO, saludos al CNI


----------



## bladu (5 Feb 2016)

Lo que necesitan los houthies son rifles de mas alcance al Dragunov, me refiero al Orsis t-5000 ruso, para cargarse mas saudies. Para los rusos seria ideal, porque promocionarían un arma probada en combate a potenciales futuros compradores, frente al Barret.

Sino que le proporcione Iran un fusil de similares caracteristicas que tenga de produccion propia.

Iranian AM50 and Russian ORSIS T-5000 rifles in Iraq | Armament Research Services

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 13:29 ----------




mirkoxx dijo:


> El día de hoy los Houthis atacaron el puesto militar de Osh en la Región Saudí de Najran; destruyéndolo por completo ademas de bombardear otras bases sauditas en el área.
> 
> El Ejército Saudi y mercenarios iniciaron desde la mañana hasta la tarde una enorme ofensiva para conquistar Midi; el enfrentamiento saldó con fuertes pérdidas para la coalición. En el frustrado ataque contra el puerto de Midi se vieron implicados Jets, Helicópteros Apaches y barcos de guerra Sauditas.
> 
> ...




Esperamos ansiosos el reporte de bajas.


----------



## mazuste (5 Feb 2016)

El último lanzamiento de la cosecha Toshka sobre campamento "Mas" en marib ha afectado a más de 250 invasores y mercenarios, entre muertos y heridos, incluyendo emiratíes y saudíes líderes de los agentes mercenarios....

Más de 100 mercenarios muertos y otros invasores de varias nacionalidades, , fueron heridos en la huelga más de 150 heridos. y destrucción de 30 vehículos blindados y 6 camiones cargados de municiones y un número no determinado de cañones móviles. 

El objetivo de ataque militar en Camp Mas Marib en términos de tiempo y lugar, ya que el campo se reunian recientemente para inicio de las operaciones militares hacia la la provincia de Sanaa, lincapacitando tal movimiento...

http://almasirah.net/%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B4%D9%83%D8%A7-%D9%85%D8%A3%D8%B1%D8%A8-%D8%AA%D8%AE%D9%84%D9%81-%D8%A7%D9%83%D8%AB%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%86-100-%D9%88%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%AD-150-%D9%88%D8%AA%D8%AF/


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 Feb 2016)

Deben de tener algún chivato en la base que les avisa de cuándo están formados para fagina, con las coordenadas exactas al metro de dónde está el comedor.


----------



## ulyses (5 Feb 2016)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Deben de tener algún chivato en la base que les avisa de cuándo están formados para fagina, con las coordenadas exactas al metro de dónde está el comedor.




yo diria mas bien...satélites


----------



## mazuste (5 Feb 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> yo diria mas bien...satélites



Tampoco exagere usted... )

Teniendo, como tienen, su cuadrantes militares del territorio estabulados en cuarteles ocupados por el invasor, solo les queda que ajustar el tiro. Tan complicado no puede ser si, además, tienen "ojos" que vislumbran los movimientos...

Comentan que (como por las noches, todos los gatos son pardos), se han realizado andanadas, por parte de la fuerza de misiles yemení, un bombardeó sobre barcos de guerra frente a la costa de Mokha. (A mi no me cuenten penas...) 

https://youtu.be/7-qh_fPjONY


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Feb 2016)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Deben de tener algún chivato en la base que les avisa de cuándo están formados para fagina, con las coordenadas exactas al metro de dónde está el comedor.



Son balisticas sanas pero del copón.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2016)

¿Vienes aquí huyendo de Siria?


----------



## mirkoxx (8 Feb 2016)

Los civiles de la ciudad Saudí de Khamis Mushait escuchan una poderosa explosión en las cercanias del pueblo. Se sospecha de un misil balístico yemení pero sin confirmar. En la zona se localiza la base aérea del Rey Khalid. 

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter 

CONFIRMADO: las fuerzas de yemen lanzan 2 misiles balísticos Qahir-1 contra la base Rey Khalid en Arabia saudí.


----------



## mazuste (8 Feb 2016)

Efectivamente.

*
El ejército de Yemen golpea la base militar saudí en Asir con misiles*

El ejército de Yemen ha llevado a cabo un ataque con misiles balísticos contra una base militar saudí en su región de Asir el suroeste. Se desconoce la magnitud de los daños o el número de muertos causados por los dos misiles balísticos disparados.[
http://bit.ly/1NZ7nNr


----------



## 4motion (8 Feb 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> 
> *
> El ejército de Yemen golpea la base militar saudí en Asir con misiles*
> ...



Espero ansioso el reporte de BAJAS MERCENARIAS jojojojojojo

Temibles son Temibles.

Aupa Yemen


----------



## mazuste (8 Feb 2016)

4motion dijo:


> Espero ansioso el reporte de BAJAS MERCENARIAS jojojojojojo



*
En principio, una información de la versión saudí, que confirmaría el ataque, aunque dicen que lo interceptaron:*
http://str.sg/Z9ma


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Feb 2016)

Si en el pueblo de al lado se han escuchado explosiones, no creo que interceptaran una mierda...en cuanto tengáis mas información ponerla por aquí please!


----------



## mazuste (8 Feb 2016)

En caso de haber daños, tardarán en saberse, al ser un espacio acotado y, por tanto, opaco para personal ajeno.

Según la prensa iraní, Los misiles alcanzaron la base aérea en la ciudad de Khamis Mushait en la región de Asir.

El número de muertos posible y la extensión del daño infligido a tropas de Arabia Saudita y la base militar no han sido publicados.

Sin embargo, Arabia Saudita afirmó el lunes que sus fuerzas habían interceptado un misil balístico disparado en la base.

Yemeníes lanzar este tipo de ataques en represalia contra una agresión sin cesar por los saudíes.
presstv


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Feb 2016)

Alguien tiene algun tipo de informacion de cuanto misiles balisticos puede tener el ejercito yemeni? Por otro lado, en caso de que los iranies y/o rusos les esten suministrando material, como/por donde lo estan haciendo?

Un saludo a todos los que contribuyen en este hilo, sin ellos seria imposible tener cualquier tipo de informacion sobre este conflicto en castellano


----------



## bladu (8 Feb 2016)

Segun la wiki, el ejercito de Yemen tiene /tenia la 10 lanzadores, que no misiles.

Misiles tendra mas de 10. Ademas de los famosos de fabricacion casera, que emulan a SCUD.


----------



## bladu (8 Feb 2016)

Topete GLZ | Facebook


----------



## mazuste (8 Feb 2016)

En el frente de Mareeb enfrentamientos con fuerzas invasoras y mercenarias. Reportan pérdidas a manos de los héroes de los comités populares 02/02/08

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qLUAlF55YTI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 08-feb-2016 at 21:02 ----------

La limpieza de la zona y progreso hacia Jaddan? 02/08/2016

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/anz1QkN3QpI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 4motion (9 Feb 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> En el frente de Mareeb enfrentamientos con fuerzas invasoras y mercenarias. Reportan pérdidas a manos de los héroes de los comités populares 02/02/08
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qLUAlF55YTI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Son temibles siempre lo digo, pero me sorprende su caracter alegre y me hace gracia su grito de guerra y el saber que estan luchando por algo correcto, contra Mercenarios y terroristas SAUDS.

Mi respeto a este gran pueblo de Yemen y como ya decimos por aqui y por el hilo de SIRIA "AUPA YEMEN". :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2016)

*
En la "liberada" Aden, por los golfos saudíes, enfrentamientos continuos entre diversos intereses. AQ e ISIS operan con total impunidad*












https://twitter.com/spr_aden/status/696925508680994816
*
El portavoz de Arabia Saudita en Washington tratando de explicar la política saudita sobre Al Qaeda en Yemen. Naa...Simplemente está tomando el pelo al personal...*






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/saudi-arabia-defend-yemen_us_56b9163de4b08069c7a87da0


----------



## bladu (9 Feb 2016)

4motion dijo:


> Son temibles siempre lo digo, pero me sorprende su caracter alegre y me hace gracia su grito de guerra y el saber que estan luchando por algo correcto, contra Mercenarios y terroristas SAUDS.
> 
> Mi respeto a este gran pueblo de Yemen y como ya decimos por aqui y por el hilo de SIRIA "AUPA YEMEN". :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:




Ademas son elegantes los guerrilleros yemenis, algunos van a hacer la guerra con chaqueta tweed, al mas puro estilo ingles.... Glamourosos que son.  Porque ellos lo valen :Aplauso:


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2016)

08-02-2106

*
Asir*

La fuerza coheteril disparó dos cohetes Balastien, Qasr-1, espaciados sobre base aérea Khamis Moshaid y una fuente militar confirmó que alcanzaron su objetivo con precisión

Blindado perteneciente al ejército de Arabia fue destruido y de la tripulación murió.

*

Jizan:*

_Tres blindadospertenecen a los mercenarios fueron destruidos en un intento por ir hacia la zona de Alkhazain

_La fuerza coheteril del ejército y de los comités del pueblo golpeó Jalah Center y Ghofair 

_Una emboscada con dos Bradley, y dos blindados militares destruidos por bombas en Mashgaf, Jahfan, y Sharqan

_ El arma del ejército y de los comités del pueblo machacados Aldokhan Torre como resultado the're era fuego en el sitio
*
Najran*

_Una bomba de los comités del ejército inutilizó torre en en Aldabah 

_ Cohete machacó fuerzas aliadas en Nahoqah 

_ Detrás de la cascada de Aldiafah la fuerza coheteril golpeó concentración de fuerzas aliadas y blindados detrás de Alzoor






Monitor Victory Signs for Monday February8,2016 |


----------



## mggz (9 Feb 2016)

Corrijanme si me equivoco, por que me lío con tantas noticias desde tantos frentes.
¿Estoy entendiendo bien el avance de la guerra si digo que Arabia Saudí ha perdido el control de las 3 provincias más próximas a Yemen: Jizan, Najran y Asir?

Podría hacer un mapa 100% made in burbuja de cómo se encuentra la zona actualmente si algun o algunos foreros me comentan qué zonas están en poder de cada facción.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Alba_00 (9 Feb 2016)

Muchísimas gracias a todos los que aportáis información. Habéis conseguido que este hilo sea de lectura obligada para quien quiera saber lo que pasa en Yemen. 

Para quitarse el sombrero con vosotros.


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2016)

Ejército y Popular Comités Avanzan en Marib e imponen un estado de sitio sobre los mercenarios en sus campamentos

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/vYKx2rgkPUA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Trazos:

Dicen qué, los mercenarios de Blackwater se han retirado de Taiz, debido a la grandes pérdidas. Incluso comentan que se han retirado a Aden en aviones emiraties. "item más": los jerarquas de los mercenarios y emiraties han llegado, de improviso a Adén. Vienen a decir que se van pa'casa...

Sobre Jizán, informan que, el Mohamed Bin Salman, ha acudido al hospital general, lo que indicaría, si es cierto, fuertes pérdidas habidas en el misil enviado al aeropuerto.


----------



## bladu (9 Feb 2016)

El francotirador de segundo 13, ¿que marca de rifle lleva?


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2016)

En Hodeidah

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/SvawfrmVR2E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 21:32 ----------

*
En guarniciones al este deRabuah, Asir. Durante los últimos días:*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/gWd6z9eIRgc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 21:43 ----------

*

Material de Emiratos Árabes Unidos capturados por los comités y el ejército en el triángulo Omari, Taiz
*
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5f1sS1PQ80E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## la mano negra (9 Feb 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Ademas son elegantes los guerrilleros yemenis, algunos van a hacer la guerra con chaqueta tweed, al mas puro estilo ingles.... Glamourosos que son.  Porque ellos lo valen :Aplauso:



Sí, glamurosos y distinguidos a más no poder . Su estilo es refinado en sumo grado : van a la guerra con chaqueta y en sandalias .


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2016)

*
Asamblea de tribus dando la bienvenida al año de su Declaración para disuadir la agresión exterior:*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/o_yQ_mBBrSI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Feb 2016)

bladu dijo:


> El francotirador de segundo 13, ¿que marca de rifle lleva?



¿Una Barret?


----------



## ulyses (9 Feb 2016)

Los perros mercenarios de blackwater estan llevandose una tunda de campeonato, reportan decenas de muertos

según mowali , hace dias informaba de que había protestas de estas perras, porque estaban hambrientos (falla el aprovisionamiento) y los heridos no estaban siendo tratados

parece que estos mercenarios estaban en alguna base de la provincia de Taiz (puede ser Omari)y han iniciado una retirada completa hacia Aden, donde 5 aviones de Emiratos Arabes Unidos los han evacuado (se entiende que hacia emiratos)

los saudis estan golpeando con bombardeos aereos la capital Sanaa con saña, atacan todo: hospitales, escuelas, policia, infraestructura del agua, viviendas,son unos hijos de puta.

posible caida del 3er misil (Qaher-1) contra una base aerea saudita en 24h, solo puede ser la base King Khaled (region de Asir), las fuentes sauditas hablan de que son Scud (para no reconocer que yemen desarrolla su propio misil) y que han sido interceptados o han caido lejos de la base.

El ejercito de Yemen sigue sus operaciones en el sur de Arabia Saudita, le estan demoliendo blindados a los sauditas por decenas.

En Aden parece que los salvajes de Al Qaeda puedan llegar a controlar la ciudad, al menos en parte ( despues de la retirada de los houties hay un vacio de poder total)

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter
Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) | Twitter
Yemen Archives
Alalam News Network | Yemen
Yemen Fights Back (@YemenFightsBack) | Twitter


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 Feb 2016)

¿ como es posible que los rebeldes yemeníes estén avanzando por territorio de arabia Saudí, derrotándolos, destruyendo a su ejercito, recopilando material y los medios de comunicación no informen de absolutamente nada?

El día que salga en el telediario estoy seguro que será cuando los que tienen los duros en bolsa se tendrán que preocupar de verdad.


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El día que salga...



*
Será cuando los petromonarcas dejen tirados a los medios que subvencionan.*


Según una fuente militar: destrucción de cinco vehículos blindados pertenecientes a las fuerzas de la invasión y la muerte de un gran número de mercenarios del ejército saudí durante las batallas en las afueras de Midi






Almasirah


----------



## Sr. Pérez (9 Feb 2016)

bladu dijo:


> El francotirador de segundo 13, ¿que marca de rifle lleva?



Parece un OSV-96, de origen ruso. Es un arma que los sirios tenían en dotación, en tiempos. Ahora, con este follón a saber de donde lo han sacao...


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Feb 2016)

la mano negra dijo:


> Sí, glamurosos y distinguidos a más no poder . Su estilo es refinado en sumo grado : van a la guerra con chaqueta y en sandalias .



Así los vió un viajero en 2007:

Hombres y mujeres en el Yemen - Diario Hombres y mujeres en el Yemen - Diarios de viaje de Saná | Viajeros


----------



## bladu (10 Feb 2016)

la mano negra dijo:


> Sí, glamurosos y distinguidos a más no poder . Su estilo es refinado en sumo grado : van a la guerra con chaqueta y en sandalias .



Y la musica regueton que llevan muchas veces para amenizar la incursion. 

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 13:32 ----------




Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Una Barret?



Podria, pero es que por tambien podria ser un fusil irani de francotirador o ruso tipo Orsys..

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 13:36 ----------




Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Parece un OSV-96, de origen ruso. Es un arma que los sirios tenían en dotación, en tiempos. Ahora, con este follón a saber de donde lo han sacao...



Tiene punta de ello. De ser así es una buena noticia, los rusos / iranies estan ayudando. Ese fusil no es como el Dragunov. Este tiene alcance de 2000 metros.


----------



## mazuste (10 Feb 2016)

Emiratos ya quiere ejercer su derecho al botín yemení. Le entran las prisas y están negociando la anexión de la *isla Socotra* a Abu Dhabi para 99 años.

liveuamap


----------



## mazuste (10 Feb 2016)

*Ejército yemení arrasa a las fuerzas de la coalición en el sur de Arabia Saudita*


El misil balístico que golpeó el aeropuerto regional de Jizan, fue el tercero de este tipo que se disparó en Arabia entre el lunes y el martes . En base a las informaciones anteriores, el Ejército yemení golpeó la base militar Khamis Mushayt en la provincia de Asir de Arabia Saudí antes de iniciar su ataque al aeropuerto regional de Jizan.







...Se va confirmando que el hijo del rey y ministro de Defensa saudí Mohammad bin Salman visitó el hospital de Jizan para levantar el ánimo de los soldados heridos del Reino... la última estimación de muertos supera las 200.

Por otra parte, el ejército yemení y sus comités populares lograron avances significativos en las áreas Hazm al-Mafraq Arjan y Al-Deeq a lo largo de la carretera que une la capital Saná a la provincia de Marib, en el centro de Yemen. Además del ataque anterior, el Ejército yemení plantó varias bombas en las carreteras en esta zona, destruyendo un vehículo blindado saudí y matando a un número de soldados de la Coalición. Cuerpos de mercenarios muertos permanecían dispersos en el campo de batalla
http://bit.ly/1o1pEF8


----------



## Jhosef (10 Feb 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> ¿ como es posible que los rebeldes yemeníes estén avanzando por territorio de arabia Saudí, derrotándolos, destruyendo a su ejercito, recopilando material y los medios de comunicación no informen de absolutamente nada?
> 
> El día que salga en el telediario estoy seguro que será cuando los que tienen los duros en bolsa se tendrán que preocupar de verdad.



*Y estos eran los que decían que meterian 150.000 soldados en Siria?:::::XX:*
*Para cuando la película de Blackwater arrasando con los Houties? ::menuda publicidad que se acaban de hacer:XX:*


----------



## mazuste (10 Feb 2016)

Sitio de artillería en torre de control de Najran 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GLW0ez8ZLjg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
*
Sobre el ataque al aeropuerto de Jizan y la visita del heredero a sus sufrientes soldados:*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5kIwXwxe23U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 20:52 ----------

Sobre la "fuga de los "Blackwater""

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/oXFYZY074nk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
*
Sobre los estragos entre los mercenarios en el triangulo Omari
*
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ka12tbjEFLg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Juan Andres12 (10 Feb 2016)

*Yemen*

La guerra en Yemen está bastante cruda entre los Chiitas (Huthetis o movimiento Ansarullah) y la oposición de Arabia Saudí, siguientes puntos:

- Rey Salman de Arabia como rey joven que quiere demostrar que ellos son los amos de la peninsula Arábiga.
- Uso de Al Qaeda y Estado Islámico en Yemen para acabar con los Chiitas.
- Apoyo Iraní a los Chiítas para expandir la media luna Chiíta (Irán-Irak-Siria-Libano (Hamás en Gaza, que son Suníes, pero que están unidos contra el enemigo Común, Israel) y Yemen, rodeando a los Sauditas.
- Lazos con los Chiítas Saudíes y de Bahrein. Jaque mate.
- En Yemen está en estrecho de Adén, punto estratégico del tránsito marítimo de suministro de energía DEL MUNDO, que junto con su papel de entrada en el mar Rojo y del control del 50% del golfo Pérsico por Irán otorga a Teherán una ventaja brutal en la región.

------------

- Juego económico Saudí, agotar a Irán económicamente con una bajada de los precios del crudo (30 dólares el barril) para afectar a la economía Iraní (y Rusa). El problema es que la propia economía Saudí se está contrayendo. 

En pocas palabras, en Yemen hay una bien gorda liada..


----------



## ulyses (11 Feb 2016)

Como ya habiamos informado:

*La compañía de mercenarios Blackwater se retira de Yemen	
*

Estos perros se han llevado la del pulpo, fueron a "tiro hecho" y han salido trasquilados por guerreros de verdad..

pronto los veremos (los que vuelvan, claro  ) en los ginmasios de occidente ,contando "batallitas".


La compañía de mercenarios Blackwater se retira de Yemen
La compañía estadounidense de mercenarios Blackwater está preparándose para retirar sus fuerzas de Yemen, después de la muerte de gran número de sus hombres y de las derrotas sufridas en ese país, señala el sitio iraní Farsnews.

El martes, Blackwater decidió retirar sus fuerzas del frente de Al Amri, en la provincia yemení de Taiz, reveló el sitio web en árabe Bemanioun News, en un informe dado a conocer el miércoles.

La decisión de Blackwater vino después de que sus fuerzas sufrieran fuertes pérdidas en el Frente de Al Amri. Algunos informes hablan también de un descontento entre los mercenarios, incluyendo los colombianos, por las continuas bajas y la dureza de los combates.

Siete mercenarios de Blackwater murieron y otros 39 resultaron heridos en el Frente de Al Amri en los pasados días.

El sitio en lengua árabe Sahafa24 señaló que el 49% de la compañía pertenece a la familia real de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

El gobierno de los EAU ha enviado a cinco aviones a Adén para retirar a las fuerzas de Blackwater.

El 31 de enero, decenas de mercenarios, incluyendo su comandante norteamericano, murieron en un ataque del Ejército yemení y las fuerzas de Ansarulá contra sus posiciones en la provincia de Lahiy, al sur de Yemen. Varios helicópteros Apache y Typhoon resultaron destruidos en el mismo.

Un misil Toshka yemení alcanzó una concentración de fuerzas saudíes en la base militar de Al Anad, también en la provincia de Lahiy, matando a 200 mercenarios sudaneses que trabajaban para Blackwater, y a su nuevo comandante, el coronel estadounidense Nicolas Petras.

Varios helicópteros y camiones cisterna resultaron también destruidos por el misil yemení. Las sala de operaciones de Blackwater y las viviendas de sus mercenarios fueron asimismo arrasadas por la gran explosión causada por el Toshka.

La incapacidad del Ejército saudí y los de los otros países del Golfo en el conflicto de Yemen ha llevado a estos últimos a pedir ayuda a algunos países pobres, como Sudán, para que envíen combatientes allí a cambio de dinero, y a contratar a compañías de mercenarios para que éstos luchen en Yemen en lugar de sus tropas. Sin embargo, los expertos señalan que estos mercenarios no son apropiados para esta guerra porque carecen de motivación *y no desean exponer sus vidas a un gran peligro.* :XX::XX:

La compañía Blackwater se hizo tristemente célebre durante la guerra y ocupación estadounidense de Iraq por la implicación de sus hombres en crímenes contra civiles.


----------



## 4motion (11 Feb 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> Como ya habiamos informado:
> 
> *La compañía de mercenarios Blackwater se retira de Yemen
> *
> ...



Los houties se comieron a las nancys jo jo jo. 


Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Feb 2016)

- *Desastre Saudita en el puesto militar en Shurfa, Najran; muchos soldados muertos en manos Houthis.*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/hSTAO-9MG3M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


- *Fracasado intento Saudí por re-capturar Jabal Dood cerca de Al Khubah, Jizan; 20 soldados muertos y 2 vehículos destruidos.*


----------



## mazuste (11 Feb 2016)

Capturando posiciones sauditas en Najran, entre jadeos y estertores de soldados abatidos 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/20p2BM5fd84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ulyses (11 Feb 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> - *Desastre Saudita en el puesto militar en Shurfa, Najran; muchos soldados muertos en manos Houthis.*
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/hSTAO-9MG3M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...




madre mia, a estos no los van a parar.

yo de los saudies estaria viendo como arreglar el desaguisado


----------



## mazuste (11 Feb 2016)

Reportan de la muerte y lesiones de docenas de mercenarios, incluida la muerte del líder de la milicia mercenaria Coronel Wali Rajeh Abouhatm del Estado Mayor General de Ingeniería Farr 141 pro-Hadi. en ¿Jadaan?

Marib: Ejército y los comités populares controlan instalaciones militares y cortan a los mercenarios y las fuerzas invasoras las líneas de suministro de gas


----------



## ulyses (11 Feb 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Reportan de la muerte y lesiones de docenas de mercenarios, incluida la muerte del líder de la milicia mercenaria Coronel Wali Rajeh Abouhatm del Estado Mayor General de Ingeniería Farr 141 pro-Hadi. en ¿Jadaan?
> 
> Marib: Ejército y los comités populares controlan instalaciones militares y cortan a los mercenarios y las fuerzas invasoras las líneas de suministro de gas




En Maarib lo que me imagino que ha pasado, es algo que sospechaba hace tiempo porque había leido rumores, y es que varias tribus de la zona han cambiado de aliados ,también posiblemente por ello, esté presente la guardia republicana por la zona.

Si esas tribus se han pasado al lado de los patriotas , los mercenarios que se encuentren en el lugar las van a pasar putas y... si son cristianos :rolleye:

es posible que me equivoque , pero conociendo como conozco la mentalidad "mora", las alianzas deben andar bailando según los éxitos de unos y otros, sobre todo en las zonas frontera con el frente.


----------



## mazuste (12 Feb 2016)

Comentan otro posible lanzamiento de un misil balístico Qasr-1 de nuevo sobre Jizan. Unos dicen que sobre el aeropuerto y, otros, sobre el hospital.

Al este de Rabuah, los saudís, más que correr, vuelan, dejando atrás sus pertrechos:


----------



## mazuste (12 Feb 2016)

Se confirma el nuevo ataque con misil al aeropuerto de Jizan, de lque todavía se desconocen sus consecuencias.

El ejército yemení ha golpeado el aeropuerto Jizan en el sur de Arabia, este viernes por la mañana y ha infligido grandes pérdidas y bajas en las fuerzas saudíes.

Esta es la tercera vez en los últimos dos días que el aeropuerto de Jizan sufre un ataque de misiles balísticos de las fuerzas yemeníes y la sexta vez a las posiciones militares saudíes en el sur de Arabia Saudita.
El ataque con misiles balísticos llegó 48 horas después de que el ministro de Defensa saudí y Príncipe Mohammad bin Salman intentaron levantar la moral de sus soldados mediante el pago de una visita al hospital de campaña en Jizan.
farsnews

Por otra parte, también en Jizan, las fuerzas yemeníes matan, al menos, a 20 soldados saudíes.
12 de febrero de, 2016 







Al menos 20 soldados saudíes habrían muerto en los enfrentamientos en la región suroeste del reino de Jizan, dice Ministerio de Defensa de Yemen.

Dichos militares habrían muerto tras fracasar sus intentos por recuperar el control del estratégico distrito de Jabal al-Doud de Jizan de las fuerzas yemeníes, este viernes.

En otras partes de la provincia de Marib, las fuerzas terrestres de Yemen avanzaron contra las fuerzas saudíes en el distrito sarvāḥ, mientras aviones de guerra saudís bombardeaban dos áreas al oeste.

En la segunda ciudad, Adén, al menos seis milicianos leales al prófugo ex presidente Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi murieron en un ataque en el distrito de al-Basateen el viernes.
abna24


----------



## bladu (12 Feb 2016)

Irak - Convoy de Milicias Chiíes Iraquíes se dirigen hacia la frontera por amenaza de invasión Saudí y Pakistaní - 10 Febrero 2016
Las Milicias Chiíes Iraquíes se dirigen en varios convoys urgentemente hacia la frontera con Arabia Saudí dada la alarmante presencia de tropas del Ejército Saudí y del Ejército de Pakistán.
- Arabia Saudi -
Arabia Saudí planea con ayuda de otros países títeres de la región lanzar una invasión contra Siria e Irak supuestamente en la lucha contra el Estado Islámico, dicho propósito anti-coherente dado en gran apoyo que Arabia Saudí les da a los grupos terroristas del ISIS y Al-Qaeda tanto en Siria,Irak,Yemen,Libia,Afganistán,Pakistán y en todos los países de África donde están sus descendientes.
El plan Saudí-Sionista se trata en realidad de abrir una frontera alternativa por la cual el ISIS pueda respirar y que Rusia no pueda bombardear, de esa forma el ISIS podrá seguir nutriéndose de armamento,militantes y seguir vendiendo el petróleo robado a través de Arabia Saudí o incluso de Jordania, país también títere del Sionismo.
Pero ese propósito de llevarse a la realidad le saldrá caro muy caro a Arabia Saudí, estamos viendo con regularidad como los Saudíes no son ni capaces de luchar con todas las armas modernas a su disposición contra los Yemeníes, los cuales ya se encuentra a 10Km hacia dentro en territorio Saudí amenazando varias ciudades Saudíes del Sur.
El Otro problema será Irán, este no se lo pensará ni dos veces en enviar tropas a Irak e Siria para neutralizar a los Saudíes o incluso lanzar una gran invasión contra el Reino de los Al-Saud.
- Pakistán -
Actualmente el presidente de Pakistán es un presidente títere de los Al-Saud y de los sionistas el cual gana las elecciones de forma fraudulenta y de esa forma está a las órdenes de los petrodólares de los países del Golfo, este está llevando al país a una guerra no deseada poniendo en riesgo la estabilidad en la zona.

Irak - Convoy Chií hacia la frontera por amenaza de invasión Saudí y Pakistaní - 10 Febrero 2016 - YouTube

--- Estos estan locos, y quieren guerra con Rusia, para ver si entra USA a saco. Por que sino, ya me contareis, no pueden con los yemenis, y quieren abrir un segunod y tercer frente en Siria y Irak


----------



## mazuste (13 Feb 2016)

Tanque Abrams saudí, destruido después de capturarlo en Al Khubah, Jizan. 02/12/2016

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/BCN1ofxSV9w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Feb 2016)

Dos nuevos misilazos en territorio de Saud:

Yemeni missiles hit Saudi airport, military base in Asir province
Yemeni missiles hit Saudi airport, military base in Asir province

Tehran, Feb 13, IRNA – The Yemeni forces pounded an important airport and a key military base in Asir province with two missiles.




The first missile was a Qaher-I ballistic missile which hit precisely hit an airport in Abha region in Asir province. 

The second missile, however, was a Scud missile which hit Khamis Mushait military base in Asir province. 

According to Yemeni media, the eyewitnesses said that heavy explosions could be heard after the Qaher-I missile hit the Abha airport. 

It is the second time in less than two months that the Abha airport is struck by a Yemeni missile.


----------



## mazuste (14 Feb 2016)

*
Se reporta lanzamiento de misil Qars-1 sobre Aeropuerto Regional de Asir*

Medi. haciendo frente a los invasores y sus mercenarios 02/13/2016 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tBbfQmVyhKQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
*
Se continua dominando el sur saudí*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/TSOVrH2pSlM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bnUDtx_rbV4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (14 Feb 2016)

Ejército y Houthis han tomado el control de Dhubab cerca de Bab Al-Mandeb en la provincia de #aiz






Hassan Ridha op Twitter: "#Yemen-i Army & #Houthis have reportedly taken control of Dhubab near Bab Al-Mandab in #Taiz province https://t.co/wvSepLrgSl"


----------



## mazuste (14 Feb 2016)

El Ejército y huzíes repelen Coalición & Hadi que intenta avanzar en el pueblo de Qurnat de Krrish. en Lahj

Col. Hussein Ahmad al-Mutairi (حسين أحمد المطيري) comandante de la inteligencia Saudi murió a manos de las fuerzas yemenis en la región de Asir ayer.

El ejército yemení y los comités populares anunciaron ayer, el control total de la Costa de las moscas en la provincia de Taiz, Yemen del Sur.

Los Houthi están avanzando fuerte en *Dhubab y Bab al-Mandeb* . Sobre todo, después que los mercenarios de Blackwater se retiraran de Omari después de fuertes bajas.






asian-defence


----------



## mazuste (15 Feb 2016)

*
Alguno de los vehículos capturados y otros destruidos, a los saudies durante la pelea en Dhubab.*






*
Así como de cadáveres de la coalición /Hadi y mercenarios:
*






*Incluso algún prisionero. Este, dice que procedía de Aden:*







El control Houthi en Dhubab y el estrecho Bab al Mandeb, es total.






*

De acuerdo con tony tohcy de Al-Masdar - La 48ª brigada de la Guardia Republicana completada su gira por Bab Al-Mandreb se dirigen a la frontera saudí*


----------



## peste bubónica (15 Feb 2016)

Aden, la capital de las fuerzs pro-Hadi, se hunde cada día más en el caos. Cada semana nuevos coches bomba, tiroteos, asesinatos de comandantes pro-Hadi.... 

Assassinations, Chaos Cripple Yemen's Aden - US News

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...a-attack-kills-5-police-in-Yemen-s-Aden-.html

este fin de semana un grupo de enmascarados asesinaron en una emboscada a 5 policias antes de huir. 


Estos ataques son reivindicados por Al Qaeda, sin embargo las fuerzas leales a Hadi sospechan que detrás están los llamados "bats of darkness" (murciélagos de la oscuridad), que es como se llaman las fuerzas secretas de Saleh. Su objetivo sería sembrar la inestabilidad en Aden a la espera de que la coalición Houthi-Saleh pueda volver a recuperar la ciudad.

Wave of Aden killings tests Gulf role in Yemen | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Feb 2016)

* Imágenes del desastre saudí en Yemen *

Arabia Saudí HD - Fuerzas Yemeníes capturan gran botín de armas a los Saudíes - 13 Febrero 2016 - YouTube

Un duro golpe a los traidores del mundo árabe y sobre todo para cientos de mercenarios muchos de ellos colombianos y mexicanos que no pagaron sus crímenes en sus propios paises y ahora mueren como perros y los dejaran secarse al sol que es lo habitual.

Ahora Arabia Saudita, despues de lo que dijo Natanyahu en Davos da un cambiazo y se muda a Turquía para atacar Siria segun las instrucciones del político israelí que con sus palabras dejó como idiotas a los politicos de la OTAN quienes sirven de sicarios en Siria.

Son pequeños detalles que la prensa esconde, indicar porque toda ha cambiado en unos días.


----------



## pulopure (15 Feb 2016)

Gracias por toda esta información conforeros. Voy leyendo que houties luchan en Yemen y también han entrado en el sur de AS. Y que AS tiene tomado algo de Yemen (o los hadi), y que al qaeda anda también a vueltas por ahí. Existe algún mapa más o menos actual por colores?
Ya lo sé, estamos muy mal acostumbrados al hilo de Siria... Gracias!!!


----------



## mazuste (15 Feb 2016)

Personal luciendo un austriaco fusil de asalto Steyr AUG en el centro de Saná. Se conoce que el mercadillo de armas se surte ampliamente.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Feb 2016)

Three Iranians killed on Saudi-Yemeni border


Saudi Arabia accuses Iran of arming Yemen’s Shia Houthi group, which has seized control of Yemeni capital Sanaa in late 2014

Three Iranians killed on Saudi-Yemeni border

By Ahmed al-Masri & Zakaria al-Kamali

RIYADH, Saudi Arabia

Three Iranians were killed on Monday following a Houthi attack in southern Saudi Arabia.

The three were killed when Saudi forces destroyed seven Houthi vehicles during an attack on the southern Asir region near the Yemeni border, the state-run Al Ekhbariya television said.

No further details were provided by the Saudi broadcaster.

Saudi Arabia accuses Iran of arming Yemen’s Shia Houthi group, which has seized control of Yemeni capital Sanaa in late 2014.

In March 2015, Saudi Arabia and its Arab allies began an extensive air campaign aimed at reversing Houthi gains in Yemen and restoring the government of President Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi.

On Monday, Hadi – during a meeting in Riyadh with representatives of the permanent UN Security Council members -- accused Iran of interfering in Yemen’s internal affairs.
According to the UN, more than 5,800 people have been killed in Yemen -- about half of them civilians -- since the Saudi-led coalition first began its air campaign in March of last year. 

.....

fuente rata


----------



## mazuste (16 Feb 2016)

La escasez de noticias desde el terreno, sobre todo en la zona de Sana'a, se debe, básicamente al bloqueo que los Houthis han impuesto en las últimas 24 horas del sistema de comunicaciones de "Tele-yemen", que afectan a Twitter y demás.


----------



## mazuste (16 Feb 2016)

El presidente del comité de empresa de la planta de Navantia en San Fernando, Jesús Peralta, de CC.OO, pide desde la sede del PSOE, que no se critique a Arabia Saudita por violación de los Derechos Humanos porque sino, los saudies no dan trabajo en los Astilleros de la Bahía de Cádiz.

El contrato, según los datos que facilitó Peralta, incluye la construcción de cinco corbetas del tipo Avante 2200 para el ejército saudí 






Piden a Pablo Iglesias que se "calle" con el contrato para construir cinco corbetas para Arabia ...

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 20:28 ----------

Limpiamdo el área en la provincia de Jawf, de mercenarios y destruyendo blindados y tripulaciones militars y quema de los mecanismos de tripulaciones militares


















*
Actividad de francotiradores provoca estampida de soldados saudíes,en Jizan 
*
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/PRYfteEvp-g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 4motion (16 Feb 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> El presidente del comité de empresa de la planta de Navantia en San Fernando, Jesús Peralta, de CC.OO, pide desde la sede del PSOE, que no se critique a Arabia Saudita por violación de los Derechos Humanos porque sino, los saudies no dan trabajo en los Astilleros de la Bahía de Cádiz.
> 
> El contrato, según los datos que facilitó Peralta, incluye la construcción de cinco corbetas del tipo Avante 2200 para el ejército saudí
> 
> ...



Deben estar corriendo todos para intervenir en Siria jo jo jo jo 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## mazuste (17 Feb 2016)

Ataque suicida golpea campamento del ejército de Hadi de nuevos reclutas en Ras Abbas, Aden. 
Decenas de bajas:


----------



## peste bubónica (17 Feb 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Ataque suicida golpea campamento del ejército de Hadi de nuevos reclutas en Ras Abbas, Aden.
> Decenas de bajas:



Aden, la capital de la facción de Hadi sigue sin consolidarse y sin ser zona segura.

Ayer el gobernador y el jefe de seguridad de Aden escaparon de un intento de asesinato por los pelos....
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...e-assassination-attempt-in-Yemen-s-Aden-.html


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Feb 2016)

Spoiler






mazuste dijo:


> El presidente del comité de empresa de la planta de Navantia en San Fernando, Jesús Peralta, de CC.OO, pide desde la sede del PSOE, que no se critique a Arabia Saudita por violación de los Derechos Humanos porque sino, los saudies no dan trabajo en los Astilleros de la Bahía de Cádiz.
> 
> El contrato, según los datos que facilitó Peralta, incluye la construcción de cinco corbetas del tipo Avante 2200 para el ejército saudí
> 
> ...







¿Han oído? en el último vídeo, fusiles de cerrojo.


----------



## uylmfs (18 Feb 2016)

pulopure dijo:


> Gracias por toda esta información conforeros. Voy leyendo que houties luchan en Yemen y también han entrado en el sur de AS. Y que AS tiene tomado algo de Yemen (o los hadi), y que al qaeda anda también a vueltas por ahí. Existe algún mapa más o menos actual por colores?
> Ya lo sé, estamos muy mal acostumbrados al hilo de Siria... Gracias!!!



Yo también sigo el hilo de Siria, este lo entre a ver ayer.
Lo que yo pude encontrar para este conflicto es wikipedía:

Guerra civil de Yemen de 2015 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


En base a lo que leía en el foro de Siria de rebote, pensaba que les estaba yendo mejor, pero viendo el histórico, veo que vienen perdiendo terreno, en principio me desilusiono, pero luego razone lo aislados que están, que no tienen apoyo aéreo, y contra la cantidad de ejércitos que pelean y creo que demasiado bien lo vienen haciendo.


----------



## peste bubónica (18 Feb 2016)

Arabia Saudi acusa a los Houthis de cometer más de 184.000 violaciones
Saudi Report: Houthis and Saleh militias commit 184000 violations against Yemeni people in 2015 | MENAFN.COM

Stephen O’Brien, jefe de la misión humanitaria de la ONU en Yemen, encuentra mejor colaboración con Al Qaeda que con Houthis o Arabia Saudí.
Yemen: Al-Qaeda more cooperative than Saudi coalition and Houthi rebels, UN aid chief | Middle East Confidential



El llamado "Emirato de Waqar" - el Estado de Al Qaeda en Yemen .- no para de expandirse en el Sur de Yemen y ya llega a las puertas de Aden.







Al Qaeda expanding in Yemen | Middle East | Worldbulletin News

AQAP Expanding behind Yemen's Frontlines | Critical Threats


----------



## mazuste (19 Feb 2016)

Controlando las alturas de la provincia de Marib y purgándola de invasores y mercenarios

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/53O7zux77bg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 11:00 ----------

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/fM39CrYngmI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## visaman (19 Feb 2016)

si tiene nukes los saudíes pronto las usaran en este conflicto.


----------



## mazuste (20 Feb 2016)

En marcha operaciones militares de varios frentes para liberar la ciudad de Marib de las milicias,pro-Hadi financiadas por Arabia .








Vehículos saudís destruidos para tratar de progresar hacia Aljeic, Rabuah en Asir

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/lKlIdlDD3sE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (21 Feb 2016)

Destrucción a los invasores y sus mercenarios de sus blindados en el desierto de Medi por los militares y los comités populares 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZD5zjpBtc5Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mazuste (22 Feb 2016)

el comandante de las tropas pro--hadiMaj. Gen. Abded Rabo Hussein, ha sido asesinado por pistolero en Al-Mdarah, Aden 






dailystar


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Feb 2016)

*Los Houthis toman por segunda vez el puesto militar de Nahuqah en Najran. El año pasado este lugar se hizo famoso por mostrar a un combatiente yemení descalzo. Esa vez las fuerzas de Yemen debieron abandonar la base debido a los ataques aéreos sauditas, así que, ahora, las instalaciones fueron destruidas por una poderosa explosión provocada por las fuerzas yemenitas.* 

Breaking through Nahookah Saudi post in Najran - YouTube

*Fuerzas de Yemen destruyen vehículos saudíes en el cruce Khadhra en Najran.*

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯ ØªØ¯Ù…ÙŠØ± Ø¢Ù„ÙŠØ© Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠØ© ÙÙŠ Ù…Ù†ÙØ° Ø§Ù„Ø®Ø¶Ø±Ø§Ø¡ Ø¨Ù†Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ù† ÙˆÙ…ØµØ±Ø¹ Ø·Ø§Ù‚Ù…Ù‡Ø§ 21-02-2016‬&lrm; - YouTube


PD: por alguna razón en el foro no se pueden incrustar vídeos por el momento.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (22 Feb 2016)

uylmfs dijo:


> En base a lo que leía en el foro de Siria de rebote, pensaba que les estaba yendo mejor, pero viendo el histórico, veo que vienen perdiendo terreno, en principio me desilusiono, pero luego razone lo aislados que están, que no tienen apoyo aéreo, y contra la cantidad de ejércitos que pelean y creo que demasiado bien lo vienen haciendo.



En Vietnam también perdían terreno y mira lo que pasó al final, o en la invasión francesa de España en 1808 cuando inventaron el concepto y el término "guerrilla", que es lo que define principalmente al tipo de guerra que hay en Yemen ahora. De nada sirve vencer en la intervención inicial, ni tener un ejército mucho más grande y equipado que no tiene rival en una batalla en campo abierto, si luego no puedes mantener el control de lo que las conquistado porque unos tíos en sandalias los vencen en emboscadas.


----------



## peste bubónica (23 Feb 2016)

Al Qaeda Península Arábica ya ha conectado el Sur de Yemen con Aden. Es posible que Aden acabe cayendo, pero no en manos de los Houthies sino de Al Qaeda!

Situacion hace dos semanas:







Situación actual:


----------



## crilecu (23 Feb 2016)

Por suerte solo la estan diñando moros, pero hay que vigilar que no afecte a seres humanos, podria ser tragica


----------



## mirkoxx (24 Feb 2016)

*- Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzan una misil balístico Qahir-1 contra una concentración de fuerzas saudíes y mercenarios en Jawf.*







*- Operaciones de las fuerzas de Yemen en Jizan. Ataques a blindados y cuerpos de soldados sauditas pudriéndose por semanas.* 

Yemeni Military Operations Deep into Saudi Territories in Jizan - YouTube

*- informes no confirmados de que fuerzas del Ejército de Yemen atacaron un buque de guerra de la Coalición con misiles cerca de la costa de Al-Khawkah en Hudaydah.

- Grandes pérdidas entre los mercenarios cerca del campo Kofal en Marib. 80 bajas entre muertos y heridos entre ellos un importante líder.* 

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## ulyses (24 Feb 2016)

BMR-600 españoles capturados a los sauditas por los houties en Yemen







despues los volaron por los aires 


estamos apoyando a los cerdos de ISIS y alos sauditas, esa es nuestra "moral".

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## Denyuri (25 Feb 2016)

A ver si es verdad, que hasta que le lleguen a Arabia Saudí los barquitos del Kichi pasarán unos añicos









> UAE pulls ground troops from Aden, Yemen reports say
> 
> The UAE has pulled its troops out of the port city of Aden in Yemen, Yemeni sources said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (25 Feb 2016)

Por si alguien no está al tanto, hasta la BBC evidencia que la coalición Saudi y los militantes de AQPA luchan, hombro con hombro, contra los rebeldes Houthi en Taiz, 


> *
> 
> La BBC ha encontrado evidencias que las tropas de una fuerza de la coalición Saudita y los militantes de Al-Qaeda están luchando juntos contra losrebeldes en una batalla clave.
> 
> ...








http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35630194


----------



## element (25 Feb 2016)

Es que ya ni se esconden

Turquia apoyando al qaueda en Siria y los paises del golfo haciendo lo mismo en Yemen

Y EEUU haciendoles la ola.


Luego se preguntan por que tanta gente apoya a Trump a pesar de los incontables monograficos que hacen sobre su maldad desde todos los medios.

Ya no se puede creer nada, es todo cinismo puro. Lo logico es votar a un bufon que los pone en evidencia



Por si alguien todavia lo dudaba, la democracia Occidental es un chiste para lerdos


----------



## ulyses (25 Feb 2016)

Según la noticia los yemenitas han capturado misiles tierra-tierra de origen estadounidense en la base de Akafeh en la provincia de Najran (suroeste de Arabia saudita).

El modelo de estas armas no se ha revelado por motivos de seguridad.



Ansarullah fighters captured Modern US-made missiles after raiding a Saudi military base in Najran province in the Southern part of the kingdom from Saudi Military Bases in Najran.

"Our fighters have seized advanced surface-to-surface missiles from Akafeh military base in Najran province in Southern Saudi Arabia," senior Ansarullah commander Ebrahim al-Sa'ada told FNA on Sunday.

Al-Sa'ada declined to disclose the name of the US-made missiles and their launch system due to security concerns.

Modern US-Made Missiles in Hands of Ansarullah Houthi Revolutionaries


----------



## mazuste (25 Feb 2016)

*
El Parlamento Europeo aprueba una resolución que llama al embargo de armas a Arabia Saudita debido a los bombardeos sobre Yemen *

Ahora veremos cual es su capacidad de decisión...:rolleye:

reuters


----------



## ulyses (25 Feb 2016)

EL IMPERIO DEL MAL:


----------



## mazuste (25 Feb 2016)

Prisioneros de los comites populare en el frente de Medi: entre la ansiedad y su ignorancia de la situación en la que se han metido.

 YouTube

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/dyI3PWq3rV4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Feb 2016)

Durante la última noche se produjeron enfrentamientos entre las fuerzas del ejército Saudí y fuerzas de Yemen en el oeste de la ciudad saudita de Najran. Se informaron muchas bajas. Los residentes en Najran confirmaron los enfrentamientos, algunos orando por el ejército Saudí por la victoria. Las fuerzas de Yemen utilizan cohetes, mientras los saudíes utilizan helicópteros. Los últimos días vieron a las fuerzas yemeníes intensificando su presencia en el oeste de Najran en el barrio de Al-Faisaliah, luchando contra las fuerzas de Arabia Saudita. No muchos creen esto, pero se debe saber: las tropas yemeníes y los combatientes Houthis están infiltrando el barrio de la ciudad de Najran profundamente durante meses. 

Vídeo de los locales: Tony Toh op Twitter: "Late last night, clashes broke out between #Yemen forces & #Saudi army in western #Najran. Many casualties reported. https://t.co/wlJYKlJU83"

*Un helicóptero de la Coalición derribada a a tiros por las fuerzas Houthis en la región de Dhubab. Aviones de combate de la coalición bombardean la zona.Taiz, Yemen.*


----------



## mazuste (27 Feb 2016)

Hoy, los huzíes están celebrando el *día de los mártires* y, la aviación saudí se cierne sobre la capital Sana'a.

Haciendo estropicios a la caballería saudi, en Najran

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| Ø¥Ø¹Ø·Ø§Ø¨ Ø¢Ù„ÙŠØ© Ø¹Ø³ÙƒØ±ÙŠØ© Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠØ© ÙÙŠ Ù…Ù†Ø·Ù‚Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø®Ø¶Ø±Ø§Ø¡ Ø¨Ù†Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ù† 26-02-2016‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (27 Feb 2016)

Una curiosidad con pregunta: ¿ Están, los Peregrinos musulmanes, boicoteando Arabia Saudí? 
En Arabia Saudita, los hoteles próxmos a la Meca tienen el 40% de caída. En otras áreas hosteleras, solo el 15% de ocupación.
Sería muy interesante explicar esa cuestión:






http://www.arabnews.com/saudi-arabia/news/886591

---------- Post added 27-feb-2016 at 20:35 ----------

Otra noticia interesante desde Barbaria saudita: 
Trabajadores de la construcción protestan porque no cobran sus salarios.

Resulta que la empresa morosa es la Compañía Bin Laden constructión. )
Que es la constructora más grande de Arabia Saudita. Esta Bin Laden constructión depende principalmente de contratos del gobierno. Así que, tenemos a Riad con problemas para pagar...ienso: 






http://www.arabnews.com/saudi-arabia/news/887091


----------



## Abu-Yunis (27 Feb 2016)

Pues si no cobra ni la constructora de los Laden, menos aún cobrará FCC por el AVE de La Meca. Tiene que estar candente el asunto, pero no he visto novedades.


----------



## mirkoxx (27 Feb 2016)

HDP, estos sauditas merecen mi mayor desprecio, banda de criminales ya les tocará pagarla todas

*40 civiles muertos en ataque saudí a un mercado en Yemen*

*Al menos 40 personas han perdido la vida este sábado por un ataque de los aviones de guerra saudíes al noreste de la capital yemení, Saná.*

Según ha informado la cadena yemení Al-Masirah, el ataque ha tenido lugar contra un mercado en la ciudad de Naqil bin Qaylan, y decenas de ciudadanos han resultado heridos.

40 civiles muertos en ataque saudí a un mercado en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Fotos gráfico: 



Spoiler


----------



## Javisklax (28 Feb 2016)

Un video de lo que parece una emboscada houti a los mercenarios asesinos suaditas

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| Ø­Ø§Ù„ Ø§Ù„ØºØ²Ø§Ø© ÙˆÙ…Ø±ØªØ²Ù‚ØªÙ‡Ù… ÙÙŠ Ø§Ù„Ø£Ø·Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§Ù„ØºØ±Ø¨ÙŠØ© Ø¨Ù…Ø­§ÙØ¸Ø© Ù…Ø£Ø±Ø¨ 27-02-2016‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (28 Feb 2016)

*
Marib: lanzamiento de misiles de Yemen a una concentración de mercenarios*
[ domingo, 28 de de febrero de, de 2016]


MARIB 28 de febrero de 2016 (Saba) - Lanzamiento de misiles del ejercito y los comités populares en Yemen tenían como objetivo una reunión de mercenarios en el campo de Mala'a al sur de Marib.

De acuerdo con SABA, una fuente militar dijo que la fuerza de misiles dirigidos a una reunión de mercenarios en el campamento de Al-Mala'a Jobah por misiles Katyusha, haciendo matar y herir a uno de los mercenarios.
sabanews


----------



## seven up (29 Feb 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Una curiosidad con pregunta: ¿ Están, los Peregrinos musulmanes, boicoteando Arabia Saudí?
> En Arabia Saudita, los hoteles próxmos a la Meca tienen el 40% de caída. En otras áreas hosteleras, solo el 15% de ocupación.
> Sería muy interesante explicar esa cuestión:
> 
> ...




Hace 5 días apareció en medios especializados la noticia de que Pullmantur air había perdido su contrato con Saudi Arabian Airlines para el transporte de perigrinos a la Meca, uno de los Jumbos de Pullmantur estaba pintado con los colores de Saudi, además fue el mismo que fue implicado con la falsa bomba en Barajas hace cosa de 15 días.

Diario para profesionales del turismo


----------



## mazuste (29 Feb 2016)

seven up dijo:


> Diario para profesionales del turismo



*
¿La noticia concreta? :ouch:*

---------------------*
El grupo de misiles se ha dirigido a concentraiones mercenarias en Taiz y Al-Jawf*

La agrupación de misiles del ejército Popular y Comités ha dirigido su ataque contra grupos mercenarios hoy lunes por la mañana en zona sur del pueblo Dhubab. Una fuente militar confirmó que las ambulancias se precipitabann al lugar.

Además de la destrucción de tanques, un vehículo blindado y un número de mercenarios muertos durante un intento de avanzar hacia la región de Sadba en gobernación de Al-Jawf .
alzawaya


----------



## mazuste (29 Feb 2016)

giosoftware dijo:


> Wamos pierde su contrato con Saudia | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com



Vamos... que podría ser una señal de la bajada de peregrinos, a no ser que hubiera alguna pendencia trapera ¿no? ienso:


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Feb 2016)

seven up dijo:


> Hace 5 días apareció en medios especializados la noticia de que Pullmantur air había perdido su contrato con Saudi Arabian Airlines para el transporte de perigrinos a la Meca, uno de los Jumbos de Pullmantur estaba pintado con los colores de Saudi, *además fue el mismo que fue implicado con la falsa bomba en Barajas hace cosa de 15 días.*
> 
> Diario para profesionales del turismo



No se como interpretarlo, pero lo que he puesto en negrita no será casualidad.


----------



## mazuste (29 Feb 2016)

Los combates en Marib se van mostrando:*

Las fuerzas Houthi capturan más de 100 soldados de Arabia Saudita en Yemen*

Las fuerzas de la alianza Houthi han capturado unos 100 soldados saudíes en la provincia de Marib. Decenas soldados saudí habrían muerto.



> *Hoy lunes, los combatientes leales al movimiento Houthi, Ansarullah capturaron 71 soldados en la zona de la ciudad Ma'rib. 30 soldados saudíes más fueron capturados en la misma zona ayer domingo.
> 
> Mientras tanto, los yemeníes también atacaron la base militar de al-Sahn Jin- en Arabia con misiles. Decenas de combatientes Sauditas han muerto.
> 
> Las fuerzas de Yemen llevan a cabo estos ataques en represalia por los ataques aéreos saudíes que infligen un daño grave a la infraestructura y las bajas del Yemen entre los civiles..*









southfront


----------



## Javisklax (29 Feb 2016)

Si ponemos a la mitad los capturados(tirando por lo bajo por eso de la propaganda) los muertos y heridos tienen que ser muchisimos... Y si nos creemos que han sido 100 ni me lo imagino lo sanguinaria que ha sido la batalla


----------



## mazuste (29 Feb 2016)

El Ejército de Yemen y los Ctés populares, se preparan para volver a tomar la provincia de Ma'rib de las fuerzas de la coalición saudí 
El ejército yemení, respaldado por los comités populares, lanzará su lucha contra el asalto con el fin de liberar todo Marib, según el portavoz del Ejército, el general de brigada Sharaf Luqman dijo a Sputnik. Luqman general señaló que el Yemen Ejército y los comités de control en áreas Marib, haciendo hincapié en que pueden volver a tomar toda la provincia. "Hemos repelido más de 20 ataques de las fuerzas de la coalición lideradas por Arabia", dijo el portavoz, señalando que los ataques fueron apoyados por ataques aéreos. "En el momento apropiado vamos a retomar Marib," 
Yemen Archives


Dicen, los que conocen, que la verdadera guerra de Yemen empieza ahora. 
Hadi [Islah] portavoz del ejército: al- Hirak (*Movimiento de Yemen del Sur)* conspiró con los Houthi y Saleh para arrebatarles la capital Saná en septiembre de 2014. 

Respuesta de Al Harak al portavoz de Hadi : "Nosotros no somos los que por actos de engaño en Yemen están recibiendo dinero saudí."


----------



## mazuste (1 Mar 2016)

Recordando los 300 días de agresión.

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| 300 ÙŠÙˆÙ… Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø±Ø¯ Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ø§Ù„Ø¹Ø¯ÙˆØ§Ù† 29-02-2016‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Mar 2016)

_*Las fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron un misil balístico (no especificando el tipo) contra el campamento Tadaween en Marib.*_

El misil golpeó su objetivo y muchas ambulancias concurren a la escena; en el campamento se encuentran gran cantidad de mercenarios. Las explosiones continúan en el campamento. La base tiene muchos equipos militares avanzados. 






Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## ulyses (2 Mar 2016)

Los sauditas hacen aguas..








11 barcos de guerra en 6 meses :fiufiu:

Fighters of the Revolutionary Committee of Yemen released ballistic missiles of class "surface-to-surface" at a military ship Navy of Saudi Arabia. The Saudi ship was sunk not far from the Bab-El-Mandeb Strait, which is a short way into the Mediterranean sea.

"The rockets fired by fighters of the Revolutionary Committee and by the local militia destroyed the ship of the naval forces of Saudi Arabia in the coastal waters of the province of Hodeidah", - said the official representatives of the Revolutionary Committee of Yemeni forces and local militias.

A source in military circles confirmed that it is already the 11th sunken ship over the past six months. Recall that the previous successful attack took place on the 4th February. On that day the militias of the "Houthi" movement sank 4 boats belonging to Saudi Arabia.

Houthi's Destroy 11 Saudi Warships in 6 Months - Fort Russ


----------



## mazuste (2 Mar 2016)

Perdidas de invasores y mercenarios:

*Vídeo*


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Mar 2016)

*Las fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron otro misil balístico contra un objetivo de la coalición. Un misil Tochka lanzado contra invasores y mercenarios en el campamento Mas en Marib, que días atrás ya había sido atacado con otro misil.* 

El misil Tochka ha ocasionado explosiones muy enormes y que continúan. Los soldados corren en pánico en todas direcciones según informes de la inteligencia yemenita. Mucho equipo pesado en llamas. 






Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## SPQR (4 Mar 2016)

Ataque Houthi a posición saudí con ATGM Metis. Parece que llegan suministros de Vlad. Dentro de poco, mas videos de tanques saudís descorchados.

Houthi attack on a Saudi army position with ATGM "Metis", RPG's and recoilless-rifles - YouTube

Que ilusión! Un BMR Pegaso capturado.

Inside a captured Saudi "Pegaso BMR" armoured personnel carrier - YouTube


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Mar 2016)

*Si, créalo, las fuerzas de Yemen lanzan otro misil balístico contra las fuerzas invasoras y mercenarios en Jawf. Esta vez fue un misil de fabricación local Qahir-1. Aún no hay reporte de bajas o daños.* 






Yemen Fights Back (@YemenFightsBack) | Twitter


----------



## bladu (4 Mar 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> Ataque Houthi a posición saudí con ATGM Metis. Parece que llegan suministros de Vlad. Dentro de poco, mas videos de tanques saudís descorchados.
> 
> Houthi attack on a Saudi army position with ATGM "Metis", RPG's and recoilless-rifles - YouTube
> 
> ...



Estos videos son de hace tiempo ( un par de meses minimo)


----------



## mazuste (4 Mar 2016)

*

la vuelta de Al-Ahmar*

La promoción de Ali Mohsen Al-Ahmar, ex-socio de Ali Abdullah Saleh, para encabezar el brazo militar del gobierno Hadi. contra la alianza Saleh-Houthi es inequívocamente significativa. 







La situación en el campo de batalla Yemeni tiene que mostrar signos de un cambio definitivo a favor de cualquiera de los dos lados. Los observadores, además, no preven un punto decisivo principal en el futuro próximo, a menos que la coalición conducida por los sauditas y sus aliados por la tierra puedan marcar una brecha en dirección de la capital, Sanaa, o hacia el sur en los alrededores de Taiz, que ha estado bajo el sitio por fuerzas de Saleh-Houthi durante 10 meses.

...El significado estratégico de la vuelta de Al-Ahmar a la oficina de jefes de los empleados no puede ser exagerado. El general tiene una carrera larga en el ejército. Con la ausencia del ministro de defensa Mahmoud Al-Sobeihi, que todavía está siendo sostenido por Houthis, y con la promoción de Al-Ahmar teniente general, se ha hecho el oficial de mayor rango de la administración militar ya que la guerra se acerca a la batalla crítica por el control de la capital.

“La vuelta del teniente general Al-Ahmar al teatro de acontecimientos es un paso estratégico y ...“Esto no es sólo al nivel militar.

... las relaciones de Al-Ahmar con las tribus en Sanaa. Esa relación está bien y su vuelta al campo ganará muchas tribus a favor del gobierno legítimo. El otro punto es que sabe cómo Saleh piensa y cómo maneja la batalla militarmente”.

...En el plan más probable de Al-Ahmar, “Comenzará aprovechando su influencia social y contactos entre jeques tribales locales y líderes. En esto será apoyado por el dinero saudita para ganar su lealtad. A propósito, el momento su nueva posición se anunció, comenzó a enviar a sus delegados a las mayores jefaturas tribales , sobre todo aquellos en los alrededores de Sanaa, como Khulan al sureste de la capital y el Hachís Beni al norte. Aquellos que mayoría aprecia el peligro de la presencia del general Al-Ahmar en una posición oficial son Saleh, él mismo, y Houthis”.

En cuanto al desarrollo militar por la tierra, las fuerzas de la coalición relatan que han recobrado el control del área de Al-Misrakh al sur de Taiz. Tan importante como esta ganancia puede ser, Abdel Aziz Al-Majidi, un periodista y redactor jefe de esa ciudad asediada, dijo al Semanario que el progreso de la coalición en el frente de Al-Misrakh todavía es escaso y de impacto limitado en la limpieza de ese frente de las milicias que todavía bombardean la ciudad.

Por otra parte, Houthis han tenido éxito en la apertura de un nuevo frente en dirección de Jebel Habashi al Oeste de la ciudad. Parece que el objetivo es burlar al ejército nacional en esa área y golpear en el frente de Al-Dabab y el camino que lleva a Taiz desde el sur (vía Al-Turba, Najd, Qasim, Al-Dabab).

En la suma, por lo tanto, no hubo cambio táctico o estratégico en la batalla. Mientras tanto, las fuerzas de la coalición sostienen bombardeos aéreos de depósitos de armas con el objetivo de causar el desgaste en las milicias de Houthi-Saleh, que por su parte bombardean a civiles en Taiz.
Yemen: Al-Ahmar


----------



## Harman (4 Mar 2016)

The rich Al-Qaeda is winning the








La rica Al-Qaeda está ganando "los corazones y las mentes" en Yemen, la introducción de nuevos nombres.


(Trad. Google)
04/03/2016

por Elijah J. Magnier


La tormenta Decisivo-Arabia llevado Operación ayudó a Al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP) para ganar más terreno, mostrando un incremento de los activos financieros y la popularidad, la prestación de servicios públicos en su de área controlada, principalmente en la provincia de Hadramaut, la casa de Osama Bin cargado de 'familia. AQAP ya no está usando este acrónimo, pero, sobre todo el nombre de Ansar al-Sharia (AAS) y está introduciendo nuevos nombres. guerra de Arabia Saudita es, sin duda contribuye a aumentar el poder de AAS en las provincias de Yemen.

Riad es aspirado en un atolladero Yemen y necesita toda la ayuda posible para salir de Yemen con menos daño. Se acusa a Irán de intervenir en su patio trasero, aumentando la tensión entre los dos países. El nerviosismo alcanzó su punto máximo cuando un video se filtró a la Arabia, mostrando pro-iraní Hezbollah libanés vídeo huzíes de formación en la guerra de inteligencia dentro de Yemen, confirmó auténtico para mí por fuentes cercanas a la cúpula de Hezbolá. Por lo tanto, no es sorprendente ver informes en una colaboración entre la coalición liderada por Arabia y Ansar al-Sharia (AQAP) para la batalla contra los zaydíes huzíes como la tensión entre Arabia Saudita e Irán aumenta.

Ansar al-Sharia salir como el ganador absoluto, que ofrece apoyo a la infraestructura, "reclutar" a través de las actividades de servicio público, y juegos para ganar los " corazones y las mentes ". Ciertamente contradice John O. Brennan, asistente del presidente para Seguridad Nacional y Contraterrorismo, quien dijo en 2012 que "Al-Qaeda se ha dejado con sólo un puñado de líderes capaces y operativos, y con la continua presión está en el camino a su destrucción. Y por primera vez desde que comenzó esta lucha, podemos mirar hacia el futuro e imaginar un mundo en el que el núcleo de Al Qaeda es simplemente ya no es relevante . "La declaración de Brennan es infundada, ya que vemos las condiciones de expansión Ansar al-Sharia . La muerte de Osama Bin Laden no dejó débil al-Qaeda en 2016.

En los grupos de muchas regiones del mundo, sin Mujaheed o líder es indispensable, sin tener en cuenta su carisma. Al-Qaeda con sus franquicias, nunca ha sido más fuerte, a pesar de la rivalidad "Estado islámico" en varios países. La nueva sucursal o franquicia en Siria llegaron desde el seno del grupo "Estado Islámico en Irak" para aumentar el número de al-Qaeda Mujahideen, dispuestos a participar en la Yihad. Al-Qaeda (fi Bilad al Sham) en Siria (es decir Jabhat al-Nusra), está atrayendo a miles de sirios entre sus filas que nunca se unieron a los brazos antes de la guerra en el territorio sirio.

El asesinato del líder de AQAP y compañero de Bin Laden, Nasser al-Wuhayshi, respetado incluso por los rivales de Al-Qaeda, fue reemplazado de inmediato por Qasim al-Raymi. La muerte de Ibrahim al-Rubaish, líder ideológico superior de AQAP y académico, traído a otras figuras clave de luz (ver fotos).

Hoy en día, al-Qaeda en Yemen está reflejando el nombre de la zona, provincia o ciudad donde está operando. Nuevos nombres como "Abna 'Hadramaut" (hijos de Hadramaut-ver fotos abajo) y "Abna' Ab'yan" (hijos de Ab'yan) son principalmente para el nombre de Ansar al-Sharia, no el nombre de AQAP.

El nombre de al-Qaeda se ha vestido con el grupo por el EE.UU., incluso si se ha utilizado en Afganistán para indicar la base de los muyahidines. En los años 80 y los años 90, nombres como Ma'sadat al-Ansar, Marqaz al-Siddiq, Marqaz al-Farooq, Yama'at al-Jihad, Qa'idat al-Jihad, Jam'iyat al-Inqaz al Islamiya, al Jabha al-li-Alamiya qital al-Yahud Wal-Salibiy'een, al-Qaeda al-Tadribiya, Qaedat al-Muyahidín y otros nombres . Estos se utilizan para indicar la recopilación, organización Mujahedden o base de la formación o incluso una base de datos. El nombre de Al Qaeda fue utilizado por primera vez en público en 1993 . Era el plan de Bin Laden para cambiarlo. Yemen AAS está tomando la iniciativa de cambio, adoptar otro nombre y más nombres para cumplir con la población en su propio terreno. 


1. La eliminación de anuncios femeninas descubiertas en Mkallah por Ansar al-Sharia (AQAP) 




















2. La destrucción de tumbas antiguas en Hadramaut




















3. La policía religiosa llamada Hisba en Hadramaut, Yemen








4. Cifras clave de Ansar al-Sharia








5. La muerte por lapidación por adulterio reivindicación de








6. El servicio público, actividades, equipos de primeros auxilios, la distribución de alimentos y un quiosco da`wa.












**
_Hay más fotografías que no he publicado._


----------



## Harman (5 Mar 2016)

The hashtag #usaweaponskillsyemenis goes viral, reaching 250 million tweets








El hashtag #usaweaponskillsyemenis va viral, alcanzando 250 millones de tweets


(trad. Google)
05/03/2016

por News Desk


(Sana'a, Yemen) - 

El pasado miércoles, activistas contra la guerra estadounidense lanzó la campaña el hashtag #usaweaponskillsyemenis e inundó las redes sociales con las ondas de la condena internacional contra EEUU papel negativo en los llamados países 'primavera árabe', a saber, la cobardía de Washington apoyo a la guerra liderada por Arabia en el Yemen. 

La campaña supuestamente alcanzó un récord de 250 millones de tweets y rematado una lista de hashtags caliente durante varias horas con cientos de artículos y fotos que explica la complicidad de Estados Unidos en Arabia atrocidades. 

Human Rights Watch en su informe de fecha 26 de noviembre de 2016, culpó a la administración Obama que viola los Derechos Humanos, en connivencia agresión bárbara Arabia contra civiles inocentes y ser directamente responsable de la muerte de cientos de yemeníes mediante la venta de armas no convencionales para el régimen saudí. 

El 26 de marzo de 2015, tras la caída de su dictador títere Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, régimen saudí lanzó una guerra total contra el Yemen acompañadas de sus jeques del Golfo satélite, ataque contra la infraestructura y el ejército de Yemen.







La insistencia de Riad a no permite un aumento de gobierno popular al poder en el temor de poner en peligro sus intereses en esa parte vital de Arabia península- Yemen -para se vio reforzada por Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos. 

The Wall Street Journal en ataque mordaz sobre la política de Obama en la crisis de Yemen afirmó que Estados Unidos ha violado las leyes de la guerra mediante la adopción de lado en las hostilidades y el hecho evidente que Estados Unidos proporciona régimen saudí con munición prohibida, (por ejemplo, bombas de racimo).


----------



## mazuste (5 Mar 2016)

Como dar una noticia sobre el asesinato de 4 monjas sin citar a sus asesinos, pero si poniendo a parir a los houthis
*ABC.es*

*Vídeo * del lanzamiento del cohete ayer

*Vídeo* de combates en la provincia de Taiz


----------



## SPQR (5 Mar 2016)

Al-Masdar News
‏@TheArabSource

Houthi forces kill over 70 #Saudi-led Coalition fighters in Mareb http://*******/1Tgwh3f #Yemen 







Al-Masdar News op Twitter: "Houthi forces kill over 70 #Saudi-led Coalition fighters in Mareb https://t.co/UC8SwjbJ9W #Yemen https://t.co/b1sWNRPX6v"

------------------------------------------------

Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 12 hHace 12 horas

Drone kills four suspected al Qaeda militants in #Yemen http://*******/1L7Tsu4 

Al-Masdar News op Twitter: "Drone kills four suspected al Qaeda militants in #Yemen https://t.co/0VKRDqfVNZ https://t.co/baV9Fsh66k"


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Mar 2016)

*Las fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron otro misil balístico Qahir-1 contra tropas Saudí y mercenarios en Jawf.* 






Yemen Fights Back (@YemenFightsBack) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (7 Mar 2016)

Después de la derrota de Blackwater / XE, un nuevo grupo de mercenarios en aparece en Yemen, con un contrato saudí / emiratí de 3000 millones $ 





PressTV

---------- Post added 07-mar-2016 at 13:44 ----------

Ese debe ser el gran plan saudí de "liberar" capital de Yemen, Saná 

¿ Dirigidos por este personaje que perdió 6 guerras con los huthíes y fue escopetado de Saná por ellos mismos, pirandose a Ryad? )):bla::bla:


----------



## mazuste (7 Mar 2016)

Reportan que se ha dado un intercambio de prisioneros Arabia-Houthis el día de hoy en algún lugar de la frontera común
No es mala señal, porque es la 1ª vez que ocurre. 

Y, parece ser que habrá algunos contactos entre los Houthis y una delegación de Barbaria, bien en Jordania o en Marruecos:






http://www.innercitypress.com/yemen123fishy030516.html


----------



## Harman (8 Mar 2016)

Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 3 minHace 3 minutos

Secret negotiation/discussions are ongoing between Ansar Allah and #SaudiArabia since several days. #Yemen.
*
Negociaciones / discusiones secretas están en curso entre Ansar Allah y #SaudiArabia desde hace varios días. #Yemen.


----------



## mazuste (8 Mar 2016)

Harman dijo:


> [
> *Negociaciones / discusiones secretas están en curso entre Ansar Allah y #SaudiArabia desde hace varios días. #Yemen.



*Yemen niega contactos secretos en las conversaciones de Arabia Al-Houthi*

*Rebeldes de Yemen, en Arabia hablando de tregua en la frontera '* 


*Houthis en Ryad , sobre el fin de la guerra*

El portavoz Houthi, Mohammed Abdul Salam, en Riad.


----------



## mazuste (9 Mar 2016)

La unidad de misiles del ejército y de los ctés populares ha lanzado el miércoles misiles balísticos "Qahr1" en las concentraciones de mercenarios en la provincia de Marib ,campamento Tdaoan, al este de Yemen.

La fuerza de misiles lanzó el martes un misil balístico "Qahr1" también en las concentraciones de agresión mercenaria en la gobernación de campo daga Al-Jawf, con fuertes pérdidas en las filas de los mercenarios. 
http://almasirah.net
*
Captura de 150 mercenarios en Radaa ciudad de la provincia Baidha*

Las agencias de seguridad y los comités populares han capturado, hoy martes en el 03.08.2016, a unos 150 mercenarios en la ciudad Radaa, provincia de Al-Baidha. 






Capturing 150 Of The Aggression


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2016)

Violentos enfrentamientos, con armas medianas y pesadas, estallaron el miércoles en las inmediaciones del palacio Almashiq en la provincia de Adén, que ha provocado víctimas entre sus filas a causa de una disputa financiera entre mercenarios


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Mar 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Violentos enfrentamientos, con armas medianas y pesadas, estallaron el miércoles en las inmediaciones del palacio Almashiq en la provincia de Adén, que ha provocado víctimas entre sus filas a causa de una disputa financiera entre mercenarios



Hostias, estos tipos se superan por momentos.


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2016)

Militares y comités populares progresando en la provincia de Taiz, Aljehmlah 03/10/2016

*Vídeo*


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Mar 2016)

No hago copia pega, que hay mucha imagen:


“Cómo el Sionismo Ayudó a Crear el Reino de Arabia Saudita”

http://es.abna24.com/service/headline/archive/2016/03/06/739161/story.html

La alianza secreta entre el Reino de Arabia Saudita y la entidad Sionista de Israel no debería ser ninguna sorpresa para cualquier estudiante del imperialismo británico.


----------



## mazuste (11 Mar 2016)

Veintitrés mercenarios de la coalición de Arabia murieron, entre ellas un líder, y otros 50 resultaron heridos el viernes como consecuencia de los bombardeos dirigidos a una reunión en la zona Dobab, provincia de Taiz, al sur-oeste de Yemen

Una fuente militar explicó que la fuerza de misiles del ejército yemení y los comités populares dispararon misiles contra una reunión de mercenarios y vehículos cerca Dobab cerca de Bab al-Mandeb.

La fuente confirmó la muerte de 23 mercenarios, entre ellos el comandante Coronel, Salim Mubarak, y otras 50 resultaron heridas, también mercenarios fueron infligidas fuertes pérdidas en los mecanismos.
El ejército y los comités del pueblo atacaron temprano esta mañana reuniones de los mecanismos y equipos militares de los mercenarios y personas en el área de Al-AL-Mzrab Waqiah, en la provincia de Taiz.







http://www.alzawaya.net/?p=14562&lang=en


----------



## ulyses (13 Mar 2016)

La unica salida q le queda a Riad, es dividir la resistencia...los intereses de los houties y de las fuerzas de Saleh con frecuencia no son los mismos, y aunq se unieron contra el enemigo comun , son bastante diferentes en todos los sentidos.
me da q los nuevos nombramientos, la aparente caida en desgracia de Hadi y el dinero a espuertas puede hacer q sujan fisuras.

todo ello como no, respaldado con una gran amenaza de ofensiva a la capital, Sanna.

Veremos como avanzan los contactos pero yo no me fiaria de las viboras saudies.


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2016)

*
Nuevo ataque misilero dominical en Taiz*


Muchos mercenarios de la coalición USAno- Saudi han caído y otros han sido heridos hoy Domingo debido a un ataque con misiles. Misil dirigido a concentracion al este de la ciudad Dhobab, cerca de Bab Al-Mandeb en la gobernación de Taiz, oeste de Yemen.

Una fuente militar confirmó que se golpearon los objetivos previstos con precisión , infligiendo un precio muy alto.
La fuente añadió un ambulancias fueron vistos corriendo a los lugares elegidos transportando los muertos y heridos a bordo.

El ejército yemení y los comités populares impidieron previamente un intento de ade agresión hacia la montaña Habashi, al sur región de Al-Ramadah, causando la muerte y lesiones de docenas de ellos.
Por otra parte, los comités del ejército y populares bombardearon reuniones de mercenarios por varios misiles en la región de Al-Meshraf en el distrito de Al-Waziyah, al sur del distrito de Dhobab en Taiz gobernación.
The Death And Injury Of Many Mercenaries In A Missile Attack In Taiz |


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2016)

Emiratos Árabes Unidos ha anunciado la muerte de los dos pilotos del avión de combate que se estrelló contra sus propias tropas a las que daban cobertura.
Conflict News op Twitter: "BREAKING: Saudi led coalition in #Yemen confirms the death of 2 pilots after a UAE jet crashed near Aden. https://t.co/xSjlYvadJn"

Ha ocurrido en Aden, por tanto lo atribuyen, unos a AQPA; otros a un fallo técnico...


----------



## mazuste (14 Mar 2016)

El caza de EAU, estrellado hoy en Aden es un Mirage-2000-9D. Notificado que la tripulación murió en el accidente, que es, de momento, la conclusión más lógica.

La coalición liderada por Arabia ha perdido en Yemen cuatro aparatos:
- En Marzo de 2015 - F-15 saudita
- " Mayo un F-16C marroquí
- " Diciembre F-16C de Bahrein 
- Hoy un emiratí Mirage-2000-9D

De ellos, los USAnos rescataron a los del F-15. El piloto de Bahrein no sufró daños y, los pilotos de Marruecos y EAU han fallecido.


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2016)

Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 11 minHace 11 minutos

#BreakingNews: #SaudiArabia airstrikes on Hajjah, Mastabba market #Yemen : 107 killed, 41 wounded. via @YemenForces 
*
#BreakingNews: #SaudiArabia ataques aéreos en el mercado de Hajjah, Mastabba #Yemen: 107 muertos, 41 heridos.




Spoiler


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2016)

Tras la matanza que la aviación saudita perpetró en un mercado yemeni, Han abierto en la ONU un proceso por *crimen de guerra* . Sin embargo, los saudítas ya andan escaqueándose del marrón, señalando a su cipayo yemení, Hadi, de la responsabilidad:


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2016)

*
Los mercenarios de DynCorp sustituyen a los de Academi en Yemen
*







Los mercenarios de Academi (antiguamente Blackwater) enviados a Yemen han ido cayendo unos tras otro bajo el fuego de la coalición yemenita conformada por los houthis y los militares fieles al ex presidente Saleh, lo cual motiva la llegada de nuevo personal enviado por DynCorp, otro ejército privado.

Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos pagarán a DynCorp 3 000 millones de dólares por el envío de nuevos mercenarios para luchar en Yemen.

El ejército privado DynCorp es propiedad del fondo de inversiones Cerberus, dirigido por el israelí Steve Feinberg y por el ex vicepresidente de Estados Unidos, Dan Quayle.
Los mercenarios de DynCorp sustituyen a los de Academi en Yemen


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Mar 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Los mercenarios de DynCorp sustituyen a los de Academi en Yemen
> *
> 
> ...



Si los anteriores ya contrataban manos baratas de carne cañón ¿cómo aumentarán margenes estos? ¿contratar a los hutis directamente?.


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2016)

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 12 minHace 12 minutos

Leith Abou Fadel Retwitteó Al-Masdar News

The Houthi forces & Yemeni Republican Guard do it again! They captured large chunks of Taiz while killing 80 Saudis! 
*
Las fuerzas Houthi de Yemen y la Guardia Republicana hacerlo de nuevo! Capturaron grandes trozos de Taiz mientras que matar a 80 saudíes!

Houthi forces capture large parts of Taiz from the Saudi Coalition: 80+ killed








(Trad. Google)
19/03/2016

por News Desk


El sábado, las fuerzas Houthi - respaldados por 33 del Ejército yemení y brigadas 48ª de la Guardia Republicana - liberaron una gran parte del territorio entre las ciudades de Taiz y Dhubab después de lanzar un contraataque contra la coalición liderada por Arabia. 

De acuerdo con el sitio de noticias yemení " Al-Jabhat ", más de 80 combatientes enemigos murieron durante el asalto contra-Houthi / Guardia Republicana el sábado, marcando una nueva derrota impresionante para la Arabia-Coalición en Taiz. 

Entre los combatientes muertos de la coalición liderada por Arabia y del Ejército Nacional (leales Hadi) era general de brigada Mohammad Abdullah Al-'Aouni de la brigada 35ª. 

Antes de la lucha contra el asalto por los huzíes y el Ejército de Yemen, la Coalición de Arabia y Al-Qaeda estaban en la ofensiva en Taiz; Sin embargo, sólo fueron capaces de hacer ganancias mínimas, a pesar de realizar varios ataques dentro de la capital provincial.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2016)

islamic world update ‏@islamicworldupd 1 hHace 1 hora

Who sells weapons to #SaudiArabia? 
*
¿Quién vende armas a #SaudiArabia?


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2016)

Saudi warplanes target Yemeni schools in Sanaa








Los aviones de guerra saudíes atacan las escuelas de Saná en Yemen 


(Trad. Google)
20/03/2016

por News Desk


El domingo por la mañana, la Real Fuerza Aérea Saudí lleva a cabo varios ataques aéreos implacables sobre la capital yemení de Saná, apuntando a una escuela primaria para los niños en la calle 60 Norte dentro del campo Haffah. 

Las fuentes locales no podrían proporcionar el número de muertos por el ataque aéreo; sin embargo, sí confirmó que la escuela primaria no tiene presencia militar o ventaja estratégica a la Coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita y sus aliados.


----------



## ulyses (20 Mar 2016)

Valientes bastardos los saudies y los occidentales que los respaldan.

como no pueden con los bravos combatientes del Yemen, se dedican a arrasar impunemente desde aviones de ultima generacion, mercados y escuelas.

Han matado 106 personas en el mercado de Sanaa, en un solo bombardeo, que estas muertes caigan sobre la conciencia de todos los que callan y apoyan a estos hijosdeputa. 

occidente es basura


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Mar 2016)

Harman dijo:


> El domingo por la mañana, la Real Fuerza Aérea Saudí lleva a cabo varios ataques aéreos implacables sobre la capital yemení de Saná, apuntando a una escuela primaria para los niños en la calle 60 Norte dentro del campo Haffah.



Supongo que el domingo será dia lectivo, al ser festivo el viernes si tienen otro día de descanso será el sábado, o el jueves.


----------



## mazuste (21 Mar 2016)

En el, medio de propiedad ¿wahabita?, llamado * El País* dicen, sin que uno se entere de lo que quieren decir, que:



> *
> Arabia Saudí busca salir de Yemen en medio de un gran vacío de poder
> *
> La intervención militar ha logrado frenar a los rebeldes Huthi, pero ha permitido el avance de Al Qaeda



Así que, entre otras cosas, "el pais": que Arabia ha causado grandes estragos a los houthis y que los han expulsado de parte de Yemen y ahora quieren negociar con ellos...
:ouch: :abajo: Que vendan la burra como les parezca, pero que se larguen...

Esto es lo que hay:
*El gobierno de Yemen / Houthis y las fuerzas pro-Hadi convienen en iniciar un alto el fuego "por una semana o dos", que culmine en las conversaciones de paz de abril.*


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2016)

IDF carries out covert operation to bring the last Yemeni Jews to Israel








IDF lleva a cabo la operación encubierta para traer los últimos Judios de Yemen a Israel


(Trad. Google)
21/03/2016

por Leith Fadel


Las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel (FDI) afirma que se realizan una "compleja operación encubierta" ayer por la noche para llevar los últimos 19 Judios de Yemen a Israel como parte de su "aliá" (retorno a Israel). 

De acuerdo con un comunicado emitido por una organización no gubernamental para la inmigración judía a Israel, "19 personas llegaron a Israel en los últimos días, incluyendo 14 de la ciudad de Raydah y una familia de 5 desde Saná." 

Desde el Yemen e Israel no tienen relaciones diplomáticas; esta misión encubierta se llevó a cabo en secreto. Estos 19 ciudadanos yemeníes se cree que son los últimos Judios de Yemen dentro de este país del Golfo Pérsico.


----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2016)

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 19 minHace 19 minutos

Pentagon says the #US carried out an airstrike on an #AQAP camp in #Yemen 
*
Pentágono dice que el #US lleva a cabo un ataque aéreo contra un campamento #AQAP en #Yemen


----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2016)

Houthis capture Taiz Prison amid heavy clashes - Map update - South Yemen








Huzíes capturar la prisión de Taiz en medio de enfrentamientos pesados ​​- actualización de mapas - Yemen del Sur


(Trad. google)
25/03/2016

por Chris Tomson


Hoy en día, los huzíes y 48ª Brigada del Ejército yemení de la Guardia Republicana (verde en el mapa) capturaron la prisión de Ta'izz después de una prolongada batalla con varios combatientes y soldados leales a la basada en Aden ex presidente, Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi (rojo en el mapa). 

Hace menos de un año, unos 1.200 criminales, muchos de los cuales estaban vinculados con Ansar al-Sharia (Al-Qaeda en Yemen), huyeron de esta misma prisión como guardias de seguridad corrieron debido a enfrentamientos en el perímetro de la prisión. 

En otras noticias, las fuerzas Houthi bombardearon las tropas pro-Hadi con artillería pesada en el campo del sudoeste de Ta'izz lo largo del día, ya que parecen estar haciendo cola para una ofensiva en esta área. 

No hace mucho tiempo, la Guardia Republicana se apoderó del puerto-ciudad de Dhubab y aseguró la carretera que va desde esta ciudad en Taizz . Durante meses, las tropas de ambas partes han tratado de capturar la ciudad de Taizz que es la segunda más grande de todo el Yemen. 

Sin embargo, ninguna de las facciones ha sido capaz de dar el golpe final y capturar Ta'izz enteramente como la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia sigue llevando a cabo ataques aéreos diarios sobre la ciudad en apoyo de la línea de suministro de Hadi frágil que corre a Aden. 

Mientras tanto, los enfrentamientos pesados ​​también se llevan a cabo en el oriente lejano de las áreas antes mencionadas. Dentro de la gobernación de Shabwah impugnada en el centro de Yemen, una gran batalla está actualmente en curso en Bayhan al-Qisab. 

De acuerdo con una fuente de Al-Masdar, unos 17 tanques, Hummers, BMB, y trucos de pick-up fueron destruidas en esta ciudad como huzíes y la Guardia Republicana han pasado a la contraofensiva. En total, se registraron más de 50 víctimas aquí debido a la batalla de hoy, mientras que las escaramuzas también se llevan a cabo en el pueblo de Assaylan. 

El año pasado, huzíes estaban a las puertas de la ciudad de Aden y ponía en peligro la existencia del gobierno Hadi-plomo a base de Aden; de hecho, el mencionado ex-presidente de Yemen se vio obligado a exiliarse debido a esta ofensiva. 

Sin embargo, ya que el país sunita-religiosos de línea dura de Arabia Saudita se sintió amenazado por el huzíes - que está compuesta en su mayoría por miembros de tribus chiíes - la Arabia Fuerza Aérea fue rápido para ayudar al gobierno de Hadi y repelida temporalmente la invasión Houthi en la ciudad de Aden con un sinnúmero de ataques aéreos . 

Los acontecimientos actuales en la ciudad de Taizz tienen gran importancia estratégica; si los soldados de ambos lados capturar la ciudad, que será capaz de empujar hacia corazón del rival y, finalmente, la capital. Podría decirse, que jamás lado es capaz de ganar la batalla de Tai'zz una vez por todas - esta facción tendrá la ventaja en la guerra civil de Yemen en sí.


----------



## maria urizar (25 Mar 2016)

Los mercenarios de DynCorp sustituyen a los de Academi en Yemen

*Los mercenarios de DynCorp sustituyen a los de Academi en Yemen*

Los mercenarios de Academi (antiguamente Blackwater) enviados a Yemen han ido cayendo unos tras otro bajo el fuego de la coalición yemenita conformada por los houthis y los militares fieles al ex presidente Saleh, lo cual motiva la llegada de nuevo personal enviado por DynCorp, otro ejército privado.

Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos pagarán a DynCorp 3 000 millones de dólares por el envío de nuevos mercenarios para luchar en Yemen.

El ejército privado DynCorp es propiedad del fondo de inversiones Cerberus, dirigido por el israelí Steve Feinberg y por el ex vicepresidente de Estados Unidos, Dan Quayle.



--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Si no han visto este video no se lo pierdan, no tiene desperdicio*. Ayuda a entender muchas cosas, juntando muchas piezas del puzzle que las diferentes noticias suponen: gobiernos psicopatas, terrorismo fabricado,...


Part 1 of 4 - The Kay Griggs Interviews - YouTube


----------



## Mabuse (25 Mar 2016)

Harman dijo:


> IDF carries out covert operation to bring the last Yemeni Jews to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así no hacen las cosas los países civilizados. Me asombra cuando alunos llaman a Israel el país democrático más avanzado de oriente medio. ¿Eso es el progreso para ellos? ¿Utilizar la violencia y el engaño para conseguir sus fines? No es de extrañar que Israel y Arabia Saudí se lleven tan bien.


----------



## ulyses (26 Mar 2016)

Aden esta fuera de control.

ha habido una cadena de atentados suicidas, bombardeos y ataques.

En teoria, Aden está bajo control de las fuerzas de Hadi pero la realidad es que la ciudad se halla sumida en el caos mas absoluto.

Mowali habla de que han reventado a 25 soldados de Emiratos Arabes Unidos, posiblemente atentado de Al-Qaida.

sigue el genocidio del pueblo de Yemen , y el gobierno español,vendiendo armas a los perros saudies.

Occidente esta desquicicado apoya a los terroristas en el extranjero y dice combatirlos en el interior de la UE. La hipocresia ya no da mas de si.


----------



## 4motion (26 Mar 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> Valientes bastardos los saudies y los occidentales que los respaldan.
> 
> como no pueden con los bravos combatientes del Yemen, se dedican a arrasar impunemente desde aviones de ultima generacion, mercados y escuelas.
> 
> ...



Ya esta tardado irán de dotarles de armas para bajarlos 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCodax (26 Mar 2016)

Hoy se cumple un año del inicio de las hostilidades en Yemen. He aprovechado para escribir un articulo resumiendo el conflicto desde sus orígenes. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.

Reacción y Revolución: Yemen: Un año de guerra silenciada


----------



## ulyses (26 Mar 2016)

4motion dijo:


> Ya esta tardado irán de dotarles de armas para bajarlos
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk




EEUU sigue siendo el amo y señor del mundo, no os equivoqueis.

Arabia Saudita es su protegida y EEUU no permitira nunca un ataque directo sobre ella, al menos mientras le sea de alguna utilidad.

por eso Iran no puede ayudar directamente , que mas quisiera, pero no puede.

ni Iran ni nadie.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2016 at 21:12 ----------




MartinCodax dijo:


> Hoy se cumple un año del inicio de las hostilidades en Yemen. He aprovechado para escribir un articulo resumiendo el conflicto desde sus orígenes. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> 
> Reacción y Revolución: Yemen: Un año de guerra silenciada




gracias muy interesante, he leido hasta la reunificación, ire avanzando por partes.

curioso que yemen del sur fuese un pais marxista y tan avanzado, en contraposición el avance actual de Al Qaida por el mismo territorio del sur, apoyado como no,por el sionismo, es para echarse a llorar.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2016 at 21:49 ----------




MartinCodax dijo:


> Hoy se cumple un año del inicio de las hostilidades en Yemen. He aprovechado para escribir un articulo resumiendo el conflicto desde sus orígenes. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> 
> Reacción y Revolución: Yemen: Un año de guerra silenciada



Bueno ya he leido todo, los apuntes historicos del principio son realmente curiosos, gracias, desconocia mucho de lo cuentas.
El tema de la alianzas, pues es un buen cacao el que tenian y tienen montado en Yemen, la guerra no ha hecho mas que aplazar el desenlace de este nudo interno.

<en el tema de la geopolitica , creo que pasas bastante por alto un pais con grandisimos intereses en Yemen que no es otro que Egipto.

el motivo es claro: el canal de suez depende al 100% de como vayan las cosas en el estrecho de Bab El-Mandeb, el interes geoestrategico de Egipto en Yemen es quizas mas importante que el saudita, que para bien o para mal cuenta con el golfo persico para dar salida a su crudo.

Mi apuesta es que si hay un arreglo pacífico , vendrá forzado de la mano de Egipto y es incluso posible que veamos sus tropas como fuerzas de interposicion en Yemen.

otro pais que le toca bastante el tema es Israel, pero lo de estos es otra historia.

saludos.


----------



## mazuste (27 Mar 2016)

MartinCodax dijo:


> Hoy se cumple un año del inicio de las hostilidades en Yemen. He aprovechado para escribir un articulo resumiendo el conflicto desde sus orígenes. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> 
> Reacción y Revolución: Yemen: Un año de guerra silenciada



*
Se lo ha currado usted con potencia ,míster :Aplauso:

Lo he leído a la carrerilla y no está nada mal; sobre todo en su generalidad, que es lo importante. Le felicito.
A propósito, para evitar malos entendidos: Hadi sacó el 99% porque solo le presentaban a él, los Saud, tras defenestrar a Saleh, bomba incluida)
*


----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2016)

Yemen conflict: Al-Qaeda


conflicto Yemen: Al-Qaeda utiliza misil tierra-aire 'para derribar avión de combate de los Emiratos

_Exclusivo: adquisición de armamento sofisticado del grupo terrorista aumenta las expectativas en amarga guerra civil del país, y causa consternación en Washington_


(Trad. Google)
26/03/2016


Al Qaeda ha adquirido sofisticados misiles tierra-aire, The Independent ha aprendido, que fueron utilizados para derribar un avión de combate de los Emiratos en una peligrosa escalada de la guerra civil que asola a Yemen.

Un avión Mirage de fabricación francesa, volando en la fuerza aérea de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU), chocó contra una ladera de la montaña a las afueras de la ciudad portuaria de Adén el 14 de marzo. Las autoridades afirmaron que el choque fue "el resultado de un fallo técnico", pero fuentes disputan esto, afirmando que el avión fue derribado con municiones rusas. El incidente plantea el espectro de otras ramas yihadistas acceso sofisticados misiles tierra-aire en Siria, Irak y otros lugares. 

Los EAU es parte de una coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita que ha llevado a cabo una guerra de un año de duración contra los rebeldes chiitas Houthi, principalmente desde el aire. También interviene en la guerra es afiliada regional de Al Qaeda, Al Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQAP). Con la guerra bombardeo arrastrando, AQAP ha trabajado asiduamente y en silencio para consolidar su dominio en el sur de Yemen.

Dos pilotos volando el avión murieron en el accidente y los locales informaron que habían visto helicópteros Apache y el chorro a cabo un ataque contra las fuerzas de AQPA se hundieron en un distrito al oeste de Adén. Fuentes de seguridad han estimado que unos 300 combatientes yihadistas estaban bajo ataque en el momento en el avión descendió.

Una fuente en Yemen dijo a The Independent que el misil tierra-aire era una fabricación rusa SA-7 o "Strela". El SA-7 es un misil guiado por calor hombro celebrada. Tiene un rango de "zona de muerte" de entre 15 y 1.500 metros de altitud, lo que sugiere que el Mirage estaba volando bajo en un plazo ametrallamiento sobre las posiciones de AQPA cuando fue alcanzado.

El SA-7 ha existido desde hace varias décadas. La fuente más probable es Bulgaria, que, después de la desintegración de la Unión Soviética, que se vende equipo militar de Rusia, incluida la SA-7, a los países felizmente sobre el Oriente Medio. 

El incidente fue la cuarta vez que un avión se había estrellado coalición en la campaña de Yemen, pero el primero en el que se utilizó un misil tierra-aire.

A finales de diciembre una fabricación estadounidense F-16, parte de la fuerza aérea de Bahrein, descendió en Arabia Saudita . El piloto expulsado y sobrevivió en lo que parecía ser un accidente relacionado con un problema técnico.

En mayo del año pasado, un piloto marroquí murió cuando su F-16 se estrelló en el norte de Yemen gobernación de Saada. Los huzíes al sostener, en el momento en que el avión volaba bajo y fue alcanzado por los cañones antiaéreos colocados en las montañas. autoridades de la coalición dijeron que los problemas técnicos causaron el accidente. 

El tercer plano, un saudí F-15, descendió en aguas internacionales en el Golfo de Aden en el inicio de la guerra, con los funcionarios citando problemas mecánicos.

Una segunda fuente, que tiene estrechos vínculos con el servicio de inteligencia saudí, dijo que el misil que derribó el avión emiratí este mes fue adquirida por AQPA en redadas en las bases militares que se han producido en el último año.

"Al Qaeda ha confiscado grandes cantidades de armas de bases en Yemen", dijo. Citó dos de tales bases, una en al-Aryan lo largo de la costa sur al este de Adén y otro en Ataq, la capital de la provincia meridional de Shabwah. 

El uso de alianzas con las tribus locales, al-Qaeda ahora controla el aceite rico gobernación de Hadramaut junto con la ciudad costera de Mukalla. Shabwah se encuentra al oeste de Hadramaut y que también está controlada en gran parte por AQAP y sus afiliados tribales. "Al-Qaeda son más inteligentes que Estado Islámico [Isis]," dijo la fuente. "Ellos hablan con los ancianos de la tribu, que co-opt gente, conseguir que de su lado. Estado Islámico utiliza el miedo y la coacción. Es llamativo y busca mucho la atención, pero al-Qaeda está sentando bajo y jugar el juego el tiempo ".

La fuente también dijo que lo que él llamó "oficiales del ejército cooperativos" estaban haciendo que sea fácil para los jihadistas para conseguir armas, muchas de ellas suministrada por los estadounidenses para el ejército de Yemen durante la presidencia de Ali Abdullah Saleh. Saleh, que gobernó Yemen con mano de hierro durante varias décadas fue obligado a salir en 2012 a raíz de las protestas populares.

La fuente afirmó que los soldados leales a Saleh, que está aliada con los huzíes, así como el apoyo a los soldados el actual presidente respaldo saudí Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi están vendiendo armas a AQAP. "Se trata de conseguir las armas de ambos lados", dijo la fuente. 

La fuerza creciente de AQAP - que ha logrado avances significativos territoriales mientras que la coalición Arabia intenta sofocar el levantamiento Houthi, hasta ahora con poco éxito - está causando consternación en Washington. Los estadounidenses, que respaldaron la campaña de bombardeos y han prestado apoyo logístico, están cada vez más preocupados de que en el último año al-Qaeda ha asegurado gran parte del sur de Yemen como base operativa significativa, con un potencial sustancial de los ingresos petroleros.

Ahora, como signos de que crezca AQAP es cada vez más arraigada y mucho mejor armado, el apoyo estadounidense a la guerra de Yemen está disminuyendo rápidamente. La noticia de que un alto el fuego ha sido llamado para el 10 de abril con las conversaciones de paz, comenzando una semana más tarde en Kuwait fue recibida con un suspiro de alivio en Washington.

Pero el aumento tranquila y constante de AQPA en Yemen del sur ha dejado a Estados Unidos y la región frente a una nueva amenaza significativa a medida que lucha para someter a Isis en Siria e Irak.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Mar 2016)

AL final lo de Yemen puede que sea un señuelo para darles el poder a los chiitas y un buen ostiazo a los Saud.


----------



## ulyses (27 Mar 2016)

Posible cese el fuego el 10 de Abril.

Una semena despues se celebrara una conferencia de paz en Kuwait.
Es de esperar que durante las 2 semanas siguientes se recrudezcan los enfrentamientos para llegar en la mejor posicion a la mesa negociadora.

Lo de Yemen ha sido un auténtico genocidio, veremos a ver como lavan tanta sangre inocente.

Yemen ceasefire April 10, peace talks April 18: UN


----------



## Loignorito (27 Mar 2016)

*Armas capturadas a los saudíes hace unos días en Yemen son españolas ¿A quién apoyamos?*







¿Saben los lectores qué empresa fabrica estos lanzacohetes capturados a los terroristas antiyemeníes? INSTALAZA

Es la empresa donde trabajaba Morenés antes de ser ministro. Con armas españolas masacran día y noche a civiles en Yemen.

¿A quién apoyamos? Récord de venta de armamento español a Arabia Saudí

El último informe elaborado por la Secretaría de Estado de Comercio sobre Exportaciones de Material de Defensa –correspondiente al primer semestre de 2015- revela que España exportó a Riad armamento por valor de 447,6 millones de euros. Esta cifra supone un 26% del total exportad durante este periodo que asciende a 1.727,2 millones de euros.

La petromonarquía lleva escalando posiciones en el ranking de principales compradores en material de defensa desde el año 2012, aunque ahora ha marcado su récord histórico. Durante los primeros meses de 2015 exportó más que en cualquier otro año completo de la última década. Hasta la salida del informe, la mayor cifra de ventas con destino a Arabia Saudí fue de 407 millones, en el año 2013.

En 2014 las ventas se redujeron a 294 millones, pero la progresión es notable ya que en el periodo 2005-2012 solo se exportaron 52 millones de euros. En siete años se exportó un 11% del total exportado en los primeros seis meses de 2015.

El material comprado desde Riad se compone de dos aviones de reabastecimiento en vuelo, repuestos para aviones de transporte, piezas de motores para cazas de combate, munición ligera y una estación de control remoto para armas.

... sigue en el enlace del título, del Espía Digital. Igual ya lo ha puesto alguien, disculpar si así es.


----------



## mazuste (28 Mar 2016)

Fuentes próximas a la coalición USAno-Saudita, habrían confirmado la muerte del líder del autodenominado Ejército Nacional, el brigadier ", Saleh bin Saleh Shaddadi" que ha sido abatido por las balas de los comités populares y del ejército, en los choques de la región de Al-Abdya que se encuentra en la gobernación de Marib. Los medios de comunicación afirmaron que sucedió cuando, los mercenarios, trataban de infiltrarse por la montaña de wharfan... 






Brigadier Shaddadi Killed And The Death And Injury Of Dozens Of Mercenaries In Al-Abdya Battles In Marib Governorate |

*
Imagen con prisioneros sauditas, puestos recientemente en libertad
*






Arabia Saudí condena a 5años de cárcel a periodista por pedir q las mujeres puedan conducir
http://bit.ly/1Rxyx30


----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2016)

Retwitteado por Enrico Ivanov
Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 42 minHace 42 minutos

Dozens of #Saudi#UAE backed forces killed&15 armoured vehicles destroyed by #Huothi Yemen-i Army in Midi Hajah in 3rd #KSA attempt 2advance
*
Decenas de fuerzas respaldados por# saudíes #EAU mueros & 15 vehículos blindados destruidos por #Huothi Ejército yemení en Midi Hajah en 3ª intento #KSA de advanzar


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2016)

_Artículos como este pueden ser demoledores para los políticos.

Ahora tienen que explicar a la opinión publica americana por que están vendiendo armas a Arabía._


An infant






_En este martes, 22 de de marzo de, el año 2016 la foto, niño Udai Faisal, que sufre de desnutrición aguda, está hospitalizado en el Hospital Al-Sabeen en Sanaa, Yemen. Udai murió el 24 de marzo Foto: AP_


5 meses de vida del bebé apunta a la propagación del hambre en Yemen


(Trad. Google)
30/03/2016


HAZYAZ (Yemen) - El bebé nació en la guerra, así como aviones bombardearon su pueblo en Yemen. Cinco meses más tarde, Udai Faisal murió a causa de la guerra: Su cuerpo esquelético se rompió bajo los estragos de la desnutrición, sus miembros como ramitas, las mejillas hundidas, los ojos secos.

Vomitó un líquido amarillo de la nariz y la boca. Luego dejó de respirar.

"No lloraba y no hubo lágrimas, simplemente rígidos", dijo su madre, señora Intissar Hezzam. "Grité y me desmayé."

La propagación del hambre ha sido la consecuencia más horrible de la guerra de Yemen desde Arabia Saudita y sus aliados, apoyado por Estados Unidos, lanzaron una campaña de ataques aéreos y un bloqueo naval hace un año. La empobrecida nación de 26 millones de personas, que importa el 90 por ciento de sus alimentos, ya tenía uno de los índices más altos de desnutrición en el mundo, pero en el último año las estadísticas han saltado.

El número de personas consideradas "inseguridad alimentaria grave" - ​​no se puede poner comida en la mesa sin ayuda externa - pasó de 4,3 millones a más de 7 millones de dólares, según el Programa Mundial de Alimentos. Diez de las 22 provincias del país están clasificados como un paso de la hambruna.

Donde antes de la guerra alrededor de 690.000 niños menores de cinco años sufre desnutrición moderada, ahora el número es de 1,3 millones. Aún más alarmante son las tasas de malnutrición aguda grave entre los niños - los peores casos en los que el cuerpo comienza a perder lejos - se duplicó de alrededor de 160.000 hace un año a 320.000 ahora, de acuerdo con estimaciones de UNICEF. Los números exactos por los que murieron de desnutrición y sus complicaciones son desconocidos, ya que la mayoría eran probablemente incapaz de alcanzar el cuidado adecuado.

La coalición liderada por Arabia lanzó su campaña el 26 de marzo de 2015, con el objetivo de frenar el avance de los rebeldes chiíes conocidos de huzíes que habían tomado la capital, Saná, y salió al sur. El avance Houthi se detuvo. Pero ellos continúan manteniendo Sanaa y el norte. En el centro del país, en su lucha contra múltiples facciones respaldo saudí que apoyan al gobierno reconocido internacionalmente, que sostiene tenuemente la ciudad sureña de Aden.

La lucha y la pesada andanada de ataques aéreos han matado a más de 9.000 personas, incluyendo más de 3.000 civiles, según la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. los ataques aéreos de la coalición parecen ser "responsables del doble de muchas bajas que el resto de las fuerzas puestas juntas", Jordan Príncipe Zeid Ra'ad Al-Hussein, el actual Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, dijo. La coalición sostiene que los rebeldes utilizan a menudo los civiles y lugares civiles como escudos para sus combatientes.

Alrededor de 2,3 millones de personas han sido desplazadas de sus hogares. Las huelgas han destruido almacenes, carreteras, escuelas, granjas, fábricas, las redes eléctricas y estaciones de agua. El bloqueo naval, la aplicación de un embargo de armas contra los rebeldes, ha interrumpido la entrada de alimentos y materiales de construcción.

El efecto dominó de la guerra han inclinado un país que ya apenas podía alimentarse a sí mismo por encima del borde. La comida, combustible y otros suministros que no lo hacen en el país son difíciles de distribuir porque los camiones tienen dificultades para evitar las zonas de batalla o la necesidad de mendigar para el gas.

El destino de Udai ilustra los muchos factores, todos ellos agravados por la guerra, que conducen a la muerte de un bebé.

Su familia vive de la pensión que el padre de Udai, el Sr. Faisal Ahmed, se pone como un ex soldado, alrededor de US $ 200 (S $ 273.65) mensuales para él, su esposa y otros nueve niños que van desde los 2 años de edad a 16. Solía ​​veces obtener los trabajos de construcción en el lado, pero esos empleos desaparecieron en la guerra. Con el aumento de precios de los alimentos y materiales de construcción esporádica, la familia come una vez al día, por lo general el yogur y pan, guisantes en un buen día, dijo que los padres de Udai, tanto en sus 30 años.

Al día Udai nació, aviones de combate de la coalición liderada por Arabia fueron sorprendentes una base militar utilizada por los rebeldes Houthi en su distrito de Hazyaz, un barrio pobre en el extremo sur de Saná. La metralla golpeó su sola planta, la casa de un dormitorio donde la madre de Udai estaba de parto.

"Ella estaba gritando y entregar el bebé mientras que el bombardeo se balanceaba el lugar", dijo el padre.

Mdm Hezzam fue capaz de amamantar a su hijo recién nacido durante unos 20 días, pero luego se detuvo su leche, probablemente de su propia desnutrición. Incluso después del parto, ella tenía que recoger leña para la estufa de ladrillos de barro en la puerta de su casa. Al igual que gran parte del país, la electricidad durante mucho tiempo ha sido noqueado en su barrio, ya sea a causa de los ataques aéreos o la falta de combustible, y rara vez hay gas para cocinar.

"Voy cada día a lugares lejanos para buscar la madera y luego llevarlo a casa en mi cabeza", dijo.

La familia volvió a la fórmula para alimentar a Udai, pero no siempre estaba disponible y que no siempre se lo podía permitir. Así que cada pocos días, Udai obtendrían fórmula y los demás días se obtendrían azúcar y el agua. camiones de agua de vez en cuando llegar a la zona, pero a menudo tenían que utilizar agua no potable. Incluso antes de la guerra, más de 13 millones de personas en Yemen no tenían acceso regular al agua potable, y en el año pasado que se ha elevado a más de 19 millones de dólares, casi tres cuartas partes de la población.

Al cabo de tres meses, Udai sufría de diarrea. Su padre lo llevó a clínicas locales, pero le dijeron que no podían tratar, debido a que no tenían suministros o que no podían permitirse lo que tenían. Por último, el 20 de marzo, logró llegar a la sección de urgencias del Hospital Al-Sabeen.

El pequeño bebé sufría de desnutrición severa, diarrea y una infección en el pecho, dijo el Sr. Hussein al-Azizi, jefe de la unidad de emergencia. Él fue puesto en antibióticos y una solución de alimentación a través de la nariz.

Fue en el hospital que la AP vio Udai el 22. Sus brazos estaban constantemente convulsionando de marzo, con las piernas descarnadas inmóvil, con la cara demacrada y pálida. Cuando lloraba, era demasiado deshidratado para producir lágrimas. En alrededor de cinco meses de edad, pesaba 2,4 kg.

"Inestable", su carta leída por todos los días que había estado allí.

Dos días más tarde, sus padres lo llevaron a casa del hospital. Su padre dijo a la AP que era porque los médicos les dijeron que no había esperanza, y él se quejaron de que el personal no le estaba dando el tratamiento suficiente. Sr. Al-Azizi dijo que sospechaba que era porque la familia no podía permitirse el lujo de pagar por los medicamentos. La estancia en el hospital es libre, sino porque los medicamentos son tan escasos, las familias deben pagar por ellos, dijo.

"Fue un error de llevarlo a cabo", dijo.

El tiempo de tratamiento necesario para trabajar. Aún así, el Sr. al-Azizi había dado Udai solamente una probabilidad del 30 por ciento de supervivencia.

Al-Sabeen ya se estaba tratando con otros niños desnutridos de docenas. En los tres primeros meses del año, alrededor de 150 niños han llegado al hospital sufren de malnutrición, el doble que en el mismo período del año pasado, dijo el señor al-Azizi. Alrededor de 15 murieron, sin contar Udai.

Algunos padres habían conseguido llegar desde lugares remotos del país. Una mujer describió caminar durante cuatro días a partir de su pueblo de montaña fuera de Saná, lleva a su hija demacrada, que a los dos años de edad pesaba sólo 4 kg.

Sr. Mohammed Ahmed tuvo que llevar a su hijo aquí desde la ciudad de Ibb porque el hospital no tenía ningún suministro. Condujo los 150 km a través de los puntos de control de los rebeldes, mientras aviones de guerra atacaron en la zona. "Llegamos después de un viaje largo y tortuoso", dijo. Su hijo de 10 meses de edad, Marwan, después de 15 días en el hospital, ahora pesa 3,5 kg.

Los hospitales y clínicas de todo el país han sufrido la escasez de medicamentos, lo que significa millones de personas viven en áreas que tienen prácticamente ninguna atención médica. La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita ha permitido a los vuelos humanitarios llevando suministros médicos como alimentos y agua, así en Saná, así como los envíos en el puerto de Hodeida, el más cercano a la capital. Sin embargo, conseguir los materiales de construcción en todo el país es difícil. Incluso la infraestructura de transporte antes de la guerra era pobre, y ahora los camiones a menudo no se puede obtener a través de las zonas de batalla. Los conductores temen ser golpeado por ataques aéreos o tienen que mendigar para obtener el gas caro.

Los hospitales son cortos de combustible para mantener generadores en funcionamiento, y se han visto afectados por los ataques aéreos o atrapados en los combates. En la ciudad de Taiz campo de batalla, el Hospital de Yemen-Sueco para niños cambió de manos varias veces entre los rebeldes y combatientes respaldo saudí, dañando las instalaciones. Los padres tuvieron que correr a sus hijos siendo tratados allí de vuelta a sus hogares, y su destino es desconocido.

Udai duró apenas tres horas después de haber sido traído de vuelta a casa, dijeron sus padres. Sr. Ahmed, su padre, dijo que culpa a la campaña aérea de Arabia Saudita por la muerte de su hijo.

"Esto es antes de la guerra", dijo, sosteniendo a su hijo de 2 años de edad, Shehab para mostrar la diferencia entre un niño nacido antes de la guerra y después.

Enterraron al bebé al pie de las montañas cercanas. Su padre leyó el Corán sobre la pequeña tumba marcada únicamente por rocas, recitación, "En Dios dependemos." AP


----------



## lobomalo (31 Mar 2016)

interesante aportacion de los amijos de Histocast que hacen al tema, tratando tambien la situacion de Yemen y Siria... 

BlitzoCast 026 - Anuario de Yihadismo 2015 en HistoCast - iVoox

Descripción de BlitzoCast 026 - Anuario de Yihadismo 2015

_Esto es BlitzoCast. No es HistoCast pero casi. Nos hemos propuesto traeros una actualización anual del tema del yihadismo por su importancia y actualidad. Será en forma de anuario y de la mano de @JavierJordanE, profesor titular de ciencia política y miembro del Grupo de Estudios sobre Seguridad Internacional y preguntado por @goyix_salduero. Os recordamos que nos podéis seguir a través de nuestra cuenta de twitter @histocast y en facebook. _


----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2016)

Saudi Coalition suffers embarrassing defeat in northern Yemen: 400+ dead








Arabia Coalición sufre embarazosa derrota en el norte de Yemen: más de 400 muertos


(Trad. Google)
31/03/2016

por *News Desk*


El tercer día de la ofensiva de Arabia llevado a gran escala de la Coalición en el Distrito Midi no produjeron ningún beneficio para este último, ya que sufrieron otra derrota embarazosa a manos de las fuerzas Houthi y Yemen Guardia Republicana cerca de la Arabia cruce de fronteras. 

De acuerdo con el portavoz de la Guardia Republicana general Sharif Ghaleb Luqman, el total de bajas para los partidarios de la coalición y Hadi lideradas por Arabia ahora ha superado más de 400 personal militar después de tres días de intensa batalla. 

Además de la pérdida de más de 400 militares, la coalición liderada por Arabia perdió un estimado de 15 vehículos blindados durante la ofensiva fallida en el flanco sur de Midi Distrito. 

El lunes, la coalición liderada Arabia - respaldado por los leales Hadi - lanzó una ofensiva masiva en el norte de Yemen, la orientación del distrito controlado-Houthi de Midi cerca de la Arabia cruce de fronteras. 

Sin embargo, la ofensiva fue exageradas por los medios estatales y Arabia fracasado en producir ningún beneficio significativo, a pesar de tener el dominio del aire y la potencia de fuego superior contra los combatientes Houthi pobremente armadas y de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen.


----------



## bladu (31 Mar 2016)

A ver si subis videos de los Houthies, que suelen estar animados....


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2016)

Limpieza de mercenarios y captura de material en Shabwa y Tkebedhm 

‫Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯| ØªØ·Ù‡ÙŠØ± Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ù…ÙˆØ§Ù‚Ø¹ Ø§Ù„ØªÙŠ ÙƒØ§Ù† ÙŠØªÙ…Ø±ÙƒØ² ÙÙŠÙ‡Ø§ Ø§Ù„Ù…Ø±ØªØ²Ù‚Ø© ÙÙŠ Ø´Ø¨ÙˆØ© ÙˆØªÙƒØ¨ÙŠØ¯Ù‡Ù… Ø®Ø³Ø§Ø¦Ø± ÙˆØ¥ØºØªÙ†Ø§Ù… Ø¹ØªØ§Ø¯ Ø¹Ø³ÙƒØ±ÙŠ‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## anarcosindicalista (31 Mar 2016)

Medios de comunicacion yemenies informan de operaciones militares conjuntas de las fuerzas aereas rusa y americana contra objetivos de Al-Qaeda y el EI en el Yemen.

Fuente: Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3)


----------



## mazuste (31 Mar 2016)

Un clásico de los anglos:
El Ministro de Defensa del Reino Unido dice: Arabia Saudita fue atacado y tiene todo el derecho de defenderse contra los houhis de Yemen..:rolleye:.
http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/oman/saudi-arabia-has-every-right-to-defend-itself-fallon-1.1701646?utm_content=1.1701646&utm_medium=RSS&utm_source=Feeds&utm_campaign=Saudi+Arabia+has+%E2%80%98every+right%E2%80%99+to+defend+itself+%E2%80%94+Fallon&loca


Y, puesto a decir estupideces, va el cipayo Hadi diciendo que se compromete a exterminar el terrorismo, cuando los combatientes de álqaeda son parte de su coalición.. .)
https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/news/2016/3/31/president-hadi-vows-to-shut-down-terrorism-in-yemen


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2016)

Islamic World Update ‏@islamicworldupd 4 minHace 4 minutos

One of the #AlQaeda leaders in #Yemen Abu Raed Al Bayhan eliminated in Azzan town in #Shabwa province 
*
Uno de los líderes #AlQaeda en #Yemen Abu Raed Al Bayhan eliminado en la ciudad Azán en la provincia de #Shabwa


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2016)

Hoy 1 abril: Se ha eliminado a un número indeterminados agresores mercenarios, más otros tanto heridos a consecuencia del lanzamiento de una andanada de cohetes Katyusha, en una concentración militar detectada en la ciudad costera de Dhubab,gobernación de Taiz.






http://almasirah.net/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%AA%D8%B2%D9%82%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%8A%D9%86-%D9%82%D8%AA%D9%8A%D9%84-%D9%88%D8%AC%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%AD-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%B0%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%A8%D8%AA%D8%B9%D8%B2/


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2016)

Green lemon ‏@green_lemonnn 2 hHace 2 horas

#Yemen Remains of a British 1000 LB MC bomb that failed to explode in Hajja. Paveway II kit missing here. 
*
#yemen Restos de una bomba británica 1000 LB MC que no llegó a explotar en Hajjah. Paveway II kit falta aquí.


----------



## mirkoxx (1 Abr 2016)

*Ejército de Arabia Saudita lanza ofensiva a gran escala para recuperar ciudad fronteriza.*









A las 06:00 am (Hora de Riad), esta mañana, el Ejército Real de Arabia Saudita lanzó una ofensiva a gran escala para recuperar Rabu'ah de los huzíes y la Guardia Republicana de Yemen después de perder esta ciudad estratégica en noviembre pasado. 

Hasta el momento, el Ejército saudí ha hecho aumentos mínimos contra los huzíes y la Guardia Republicana en la ciudad, a pesar del hecho de que tienen la supremacía del aire y armamento avanzado. 

Según el portavoz del Ejército yemení, el Ejército de Arabia Saudita y sus aliados han sufrido un gran número de bajas durante las primeras horas de esta ofensiva a gran escala. 

Actualmente, los soldados de Arabia Saudita y sus aliados están todavía a la ofensiva; sin embargo, si no llegan a las puertas de la ciudad en las próximas horas, se verán obligados a retirarse.

*Informes no confirmados de que las fuerzas de Yemen capturaron un Oficial Saudí Col. Fahd bin Abdullah Al-Qahtani y 3 soldados en Rabuah, Asir.* 

Saudi Army launches large-scale offensive to recapture border-city | Al-Masdar News


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2016)

Islamic World Update ‏@islamicworldupd 1 hHace 1 hora

#Yemeni Army & #Houthis forces captured the government complex & the centre of the Al-Waziyah District #Taiz #Yemen 
*
Las fuerzas del Ejército y #Houthis #Yemeni capturaron el complejo gubernamental y el centro de la Al-Aziziya Distrito #Taiz #Yemen


----------



## anarcosindicalista (2 Abr 2016)

MÁS heroicidades Houthi!
US Helicopter falla al Rescate Líder ISIL en la provincia de Taiz.

*Una operación aérea de Estados Unidos para rescatar a un alto líder de ISIL en el sur de la ciudad en la provincia de Zobab Ta'iz falló después de que el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares mató al comandante terrorista*, informes de los medios árabes dados a conocer el jueves. "Abu Ayub al-Ansari fue muerto por el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares antes de que el helicóptero estadounidense podía rescatar y sacarlo del campo de batalla."
Mientras tanto, otro líder ISIL, Abu Hameh, también fue muerto por el ejército de Yemen en los últimos días.

U.S. Army helicopter fails to rescue


----------



## ulyses (3 Abr 2016)

Lo de Midi es ya una gran victoria en toda regla, esta fuente habla de medio millar de bajas en el campo saudita .

los houties y la guardia republicana de saleh han resistido 5 asaltos en una semana, el último el pasado viernes, y en todos ellos han obligado a los asaltantes a batirse en retirada.

Battle for Midi becomes a graveyard for the Saudi Army

---------- Post added 03-abr-2016 at 00:55 ----------

mowali informa de otro lanzamiento de Qahir 1, esta vez en la region de Al-Jawf al norte de maarib.

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Abr 2016)

Como le dan los yemeníes al ejército de los degenerados del Golfo. :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


*Tan esperada ofensiva del Ejército de Arabia Saudita en Rabuah resulta en desastre.* 









La ofensiva esperada del Ejército de Arabia en la estratégica ciudad fronteriza de Rabuah en la gobernación de Asir resultó desastrosa el viernes y sábado, después de varios intentos de romper las defensas del Ejército yemení. 

Según el portavoz del Ejército yemení; el Ejército de Arabia y la Coalición Árabe sufrieron fuertes bajas el sábado después de una larga batalla en el perímetro norte de Rabuah. 

Según el critico informante de Arabia, Mujtajid, los militares de Arabia Saudita y sus aliados también perdieron una cantidad significativa de personal militar frente a las fuerzas yemeníes; esto incluye la captura del coronel saudita Abdullah Fahd al-Qahtani. 

Como resultado de las importantes bajas que han sufrido en las últimos 48 horas, el Ejército saudí ha retirado oficialmente sus fuerzas y da termino a esta fase de su ofensiva en Rabuah.

Saudi Army's long-awaited offensive at Rabuah turns disastrous | Al-Masdar News


----------



## bladu (4 Abr 2016)

subid algun video de la batalla....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Abr 2016)

bladu dijo:


> subid algun video de la batalla....



Que hay más gente que quiere reírse, hombre:


----------



## josema82 (5 Abr 2016)

Deben estar los Iranies partiendose el Ojal...


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Abr 2016)

Dos informaciones importantes del frente de Yemen el día de hoy; una en el pleno militar y otra a nivel de "rumor". 

Por un lado las fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron un misil balístico Tochka contra mercenarios y soldados de la coalición árabe en el Complejo Hazm en Jawf. Se reportan explosiones y bastante fuego y ambulancias llegando rápidamente a la zona. Fuentes yemenitas hablan de al menos 70 muertos y 100 heridos en el ataque. 








Por otro lado el ataque saudita contra Rabuah fue tan desastroso que las fuerzas de Yemen lograron contraatacar y tomaron 4 nuevos sitios al norte de la ciudad. Al parecer el avance fue de tantos kilómetros que, según el critico informante saudita @mujtahidd, el Rey Bin Salman se espantó tanto que ordenó inmediatamente contactar a los Houthis para llegar a algún acuerdo "aceptando todas las condiciones yemenitas". 

Parece que no era tan sólo "un rumor": 

*Arabia saudita dice que hay un "buen progreso" en conversaciones con Ansarullah de Yemen.*








El canciller saudí Adel al-Jubeir dijo el llunes que una delegación del movimiento revolucionario de Yemen, Ansarullah, se encuentra en conversaciones en Riad destinadas a encontrar una solución política a la crisis en curso en Yemen. 

"La delegación Houthi está en Arabia Saudita y las discusiones están en curso. Creo que hemos hecho un buen progreso, Jubeir dijo a la prensa, en referencia a Ansarullah. 

"Las conversaciones con ellos son con el objetivo de encontrar una solución política para la crisis de Yemen", dijo Jubeir.

La revelación vino antes de una tregua mediada por la ONU programada para entrar en vigor el 10 de abril, seguido de conversaciones en Kuwait el 18 de abril.

Saudi FM says | Al-Masdar News

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter
Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2016)

Islamic World Update ‏@islamicworldupd 1 minhace 1 minuto

#Yemeni army & #Houthis seized a strategic Al-Shabaka military base which overlooks #Bab al-Mandeb Strait #Yemen
*
#Yemeni ejército y #Houthis incautaron una base militar de Al-Shabaka estratégica que domina #Bab el-Mandeb #Yemen


----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2016)

The US Pulls Out Of Yemen: Why So Sudden? | New Eastern Outlook








Los EE.UU. se retira de Yemen: ¿Por qué tan repentino?


(Trad. Google)
07/04/2016

por Seth Ferris


Usted tiene que desplazarse un largo camino hacia abajo la lista de países antes de llegar a Yemen. Así que la mayoría de la gente no se moleste, a menos que ya tienen una relación con el país, y por lo tanto están mejor informados, para empezar por lo que está pasando.

¿Primavera árabe? el terrorismo islámico? la intervención militar de Estados Unidos? ¿Guerra civil? Yemen cumple todos estos cuadros, pero un montón de otros países también lo hacen. A menos que algo diferente sucede, que agarra los titulares, Yemen sólo se pone agrupado con otros países en los que las mismas cosas que están sucediendo, y la situación de Yemen se supone que es el mismo.

Es por esto que el Yemen se ha convertido en la versión de Oriente Medio de Georgia. Una de las razones de la pequeña república del Cáucaso se convirtió en la capital de la región trucos sucios es que la gente no sabe dónde está, y si usted señala que se está refiriendo a la antigua república soviética en lugar del estado de los EEUU pierden interés. Con nadie interesado en el lugar, o bien informado de ello, una gran cantidad de cosas que se notó en otros lugares ir de largo sin ser detectado debido a la apatía pública occidental.

Yemen es un largo camino hacia abajo la lista alfabética, fue dos países separados hasta hace poco y no tiene ninguna característica distintiva para el lector de noticias generales. Otros países más notorios o de glamour toman los titulares. Así como en Georgia, las potencias occidentales pueden salirse con lo que les gusta porque nadie se dará cuenta de lo que hacen allí, suponiendo que es simplemente similar a lo que ocurre en otros países.

Como quiera que sea a punto de cambiar. A finales de marzo los rebeldes Houthi, que controlan la capital, Saná, y gran parte del resto del país, se apoderaron de una caché de archivos. Los EE.UU. alegan que

estos contienen detalles de las operaciones de la CIA y los nombres de los agentes. También dice que han sido entregados a Irán, que es conocido por apoyar a las fuerzas Houthi luchan contra el gobierno respaldado por Estados Unidos.

Como pocas personas se preocupan por el Yemen, la exposición de los agentes que no va a avergonzar a los EE.UU. durante más de un par de días. Podría haber dejado pasar este incidente sin hacer ningún comentario, o negado que había tenido lugar, y el efecto sobre la opinión pública, y en el suelo, habría sido el mismo. En cambio, ha respondido al tratar de conseguir todos los soldados de Estados Unidos y diplomático de Yemen lo más rápido posible, por lo que es temible de lo que es en esos archivos.

Los EE.UU. no menciona a Irán, el villano de pantomima del mundo occidental, a menos que se asusta. Es miedo de que esta historia hará que el se fijara mundo de Yemen, y socavar la razón de los EE.UU. estar allí. Hay algo en esos archivos, que podría hacer que el Yemen famosa: y en base a lo que ya sabemos, pero pocos se preocupan, hay una cosa obvia que podría ser.


*Demasiado poca supervisión para ser verdad*
El año pasado, Barack Obama, reconoció la labor de la CIA en Yemen como un "modelo" operación antiterrorista. Su red de inteligencia había trabajado con el gobierno Hadi para apuntar operativos de Al Qaeda en el país, y se goza de un éxito considerable.

Todos somos conscientes de la organización Al Qaeda fue creada por los EE.UU. y la inteligencia saudí para proseguir su política en Afganistán, y que se formó el modelo para varios otros grupos terroristas insertados en los países del Oeste tenía un interés en. Hemos visto las huellas de los brazos y el personal suministrados a dichos grupos, y ven con frecuencia este tipo de figuras influyentes de los Estados Unidos como el ex presidente Ronald Reagan y el senador John McCain abiertamente reuniones con ellos y que apoyan su causa, durante el tiempo que se adapta a la de EE.UU. .

Así que si cualquier país sabe quiénes son los terroristas, dónde están y lo que están haciendo es los EE.UU.. Pero el saqueo de los documentos no sólo ha provocado el cierre de la embajada de Estados Unidos en Yemen, el presidente Hadi ya había huido a Aden, pero la retirada de las últimas fuerzas de operaciones especiales en el país. Estas mismas fuerzas han estado allí durante toda la guerra civil que siguió a la primavera árabe, pero ahora se sienten tan comprometida que tienen que salir de su propia seguridad.

La verdadera razón para la salida de las tropas ha sido sugerido por el propio Pentágono. Tan pronto como cerró la embajada de Estados Unidos se anunció que más de $ 500 millones en equipos "lucha contra el terrorismo" en Yemen ha desaparecido, incluyendo helicópteros, aviones no tripulados y jeeps .

Este es un escenario muy familiar para cualquiera que haya seguido otros proyectos militares de Estados Unidos. La guerra entre Georgia y Rusia de 2008 fue un buen ejemplo de un conflicto en el que una gran cantidad de armamento suministrado por Estados Unidos desapareció misteriosamente. Este fue en realidad porque la mayoría de estas armas nunca fueron utilizados en combate, ni siquiera llegó a Georgia. Que ya habían sido vendidos a grupos terroristas en ofertas de la mediación de los EE.UU., como un reciente artículo publicado en esta revista, entre muchos otros, demostraron .

Los EE.UU. suministrado ayuda militar similar a Irak, pero mucho más grande en cantidad. Su implicación prolongada en ese país a "hacer este trabajo de ayuda" a través de la formación y el apoyo se convirtió en una vergüenza doméstica grave. Nada de esto impidió que el apoyo al surgimiento de ISIS, financiado por el petróleo se vende en el mercado de Estados Unidos y la armada y con personal de los alumnos estadounidenses movido alrededor del punto de acceso a la zona activa con pasaportes falsos de Georgia.

Los EE.UU. ha permanecido en Yemen, mientras que una guerra civil que está pasando. A pesar de todos sus supuestos éxitos contra los terroristas, el mismo Ejército yemení se entrenó y se suministra, y sus propias fuerzas de operaciones especiales. Sin embargo, han sido incapaces de detener el avance Houthi. Podría ser porque no tenía las armas para hacerlo? Podría ser que los archivos saqueados nombrarán a los mismos proveedores y "consultores" que han suministrado armas a Ucrania, Siria y Georgia?


*Chico malo, chico bueno*
Los EE.UU. ha estado en el Yemen hasta ahora, ya que apoyó la versión local de las revueltas de la primavera árabe. Según fuentes que estaban en el suelo en el momento, incluso después que ha estado suministrando grandes cantidades de armas pequeñas a los combatientes en un país ya inundado con ellos, que necesitaban apoyo político en lugar de armas .

El resultado de la Primavera Árabe fue una toma de control de Estados Unidos. El presidente de las personas fueron supuestamente protestan contra, Ali Abdullah Saleh fue reemplazado por su vicepresidente, igualmente responsables de los crímenes de su régimen. Esta solución no le dio a la gente lo que querían, por lo tanto, la guerra civil que ha obligado a que el vicepresidente al exilio interno. Pero fue organizada por Washington, y podemos esperar que los reembolsos habituales estaban involucrados.

La línea oficial ahora es que las armas que faltan fueron saqueados por unidades del Ejército de Yemen sigue siendo leales a Saleh, que se han unido al Houthi por motivos nacionalistas. La historia dice que él está utilizando la Houthi para tomar el poder de nuevo, a pesar de que supuestamente la Houthi está motivado por un deseo de destruir cualquier gobierno dominado por los sunitas, como la dirigida por Saleh.

motivos nacionalistas son reclamados por toda organización considerada como "terrorista." Estas afirmaciones son ignoradas hasta que los grupos en cuestión son un éxito, o ganan entre Estados Unidos y respaldo. Sólo entonces se vuelven nacionalistas, luchadores por la libertad, pero no terroristas. Podemos recordar el Chad en 1982, cuando el ventilador terrorista se convirtió en el gobierno nacionalista legítima defensa del país contra el presidente depuesto "y Libia respaldado" dentro de una semana de hablar otra vez, y de repente los talibanes ser tratada como una fuerza política cuando el gobierno de Afganistán, a instancias de Estados Unidos, empezaron a negociar con ellos.

Si la acusación de Saleh saqueo se está realizando con la palabra "nacionalista" adjunto al presidente depuesto se está dando credibilidad, lo que implica que será rehabilitado o incluso volver a instalar. Esto respondería a la pregunta de dónde están las armas han ido. Con pesar, los EE.UU. tendrán que aceptar lo inevitable restauración de Saleh, debido a la enorme cantidad de armas que tiene a su disposición. El hecho de que no hay, hasta ahora, no hay evidencia de que él ha robado cualquier tipo de armas en todo es un pequeño inconveniente los EE.UU. se olvide de mencionar.


*Todos los huevos en la canasta equivocada*
Otra prueba de que los EE.UU. se hizo cargo de Yemen para el contrabando de armas a los terroristas es proporcionada por la manera en que se ha llevado a cabo la campaña "antiterrorista" que ha emprendido para justificar esa presencia. Cada vez más, se ha utilizado una sola arma - el ataque de drone - para atacar a los afiliados locales del Estado islámico y Al Qaeda, en lugar de buscar la variedad de opciones militares de la escala de los equipos suministrados le otorgue.

En enero el año 2015 Obama se vio obligado a defender el uso de aviones no tripulados, diciendo que la alternativa estaba cometiendo las tropas de Estados Unidos en la zona. Él sin embargo no menciona que todas las armas y equipos suministrados, mucha de la cual está ahora al parecer faltan, se suministró de manera que el Ejército yemení haría lo que las tropas estadounidenses estarían haciendo si se ha implementado allí.

Los comandantes estadounidenses han confirmado que los yemeníes son perfectamente capaces de manejar estas armas en sí, pero las decisiones políticas están impidiendo que hacerlo. ¿No hemos oído que muchas veces antes ? La implicación de esto es que el comando del ejército contiene muchos simpatizantes Houthi o partidarios de Saleh, a pesar de una purga llevada a cabo desde la destitución de Saleh, que sustituyó con éxito cualquier persona con esa simpatía y se puede repetir en cualquier momento.

La campaña de aviones no tripulados, sin duda, se ha cobrado muchas vidas civiles. Ha sido condenado por la ONU y muchos políticos europeos, e incluso el Parlamento yemení, cuyos miembros deben sus medios de vida a dar a no más de una crítica constructiva al presidente Hadi, finalmente ordenó el cese de las huelgas en el desafío de él. Al menos en algunos casos, también es contrario a la propia política de los EE.UU. sobre los homicidios selectivos, como Human Rights Watch ha señalado.

Los EE.UU. dice ahora que su retirada dejará sin las conexiones para llevar a cabo su campaña de lucha contra el terrorismo. Por lo tanto todo lo que falta material militar se pierde o se vuelve inútil. Sin embargo, insiste en que todavía va a atacar objetivos dentro de Yemen desde fuera del país. Esto, más convenientemente, hacer avión no tripulado ataca la única opción, y legitimar la práctica anterior por la puerta de atrás, ahora que otras armas, incluyendo todos los que faltan, ya no se puede utilizar.


*Conclusión*
Los EE.UU. sabían cuando entró en Yemen, que los dos estados modernos cuya fusión formadas sólo había llegado a existir como resultado de levantamientos nacionalistas contra las potencias coloniales: los británicos en el sur, el antiguo Protectorado de Aden, y los otomanos, y, posteriormente, los saudíes que apoyó la monarquía nativa, en el norte. También sabía que la razón principal por estos lugar había tomado era la actitud de las potencias coloniales, cuyo único interés era en Yemen en utilizarlo como un punto de parada para proteger a otros, los intereses más importantes, no las de los propios yemeníes.

Si los EE.UU. alguna vez queríamos salir, esta historia le daría todas las excusas. Los locales estaban rebelando contra la dominación extranjera de nuevo. Por supuesto que eran, no podría haber otra razón, era tan inevitable como el destino manifiesto reivindicamos los EE.UU. era propia cuando se destruyó su propia población nativa.

Pero los EE.UU. han quedado en Yemen a través de una guerra en curso, su gobierno cliente que huyen de la capital y la embajada de Estados Unidos cerró. Ninguno de estos factores han hecho que se vaya. Cuando los rebeldes se apoderan de sus documentos de inteligencia sin embargo, cierra sus puertas, aunque son pocos los que se han preocupado por la incautación si el propio Estados Unidos no había llamado la atención sobre él.

Si estos documentos se liberan finalmente tendremos la prueba desde el interior de la inteligencia de Estados Unidos de lo que hasta ahora sólo ha probado o presunto por otras fuentes. A continuación, el Yemen a ser famoso como el lugar de los EE.UU. se hizo cargo sólo para suministrar armas a los terroristas que se suponía debía estar luchando. Entonces muchos políticos en muchos países en los que esto ha sucedido, y muchos fabricantes de armas estadounidenses y comerciantes, competirán entre sí a sacrificar para salvarse.

¿No te escapas si usted era el uno en la planta, en la línea de fuego de cualquier investigación? Cuando los que acaban de salir de Yemen no tienen más remedio que hablar a sí mismos, podríamos encontrar el mundo se convierte en un lugar mejor, al menos por un tiempo.


----------



## Novamas (8 Abr 2016)

Harman dijo:


> The US Pulls Out Of Yemen: Why So Sudden? | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Se llaman manpads.*


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Abr 2016)

*Fuerzas Houthis repelen ataque enemigo en Marib. Causan grandes bajas a mercenarios y soldados de la Coalición Árabe; además de destruir blindados.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvtCCVqhVIE


----------



## ulyses (10 Abr 2016)

En teoría, hoy estaria en vigor un alto el fuego.


“The Houthi delegation is in Saudi Arabia and the discussions are ongoing,” Saudi Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir said on Monday.

The negotiations, he alleged, were being held “with the aim of finding a political solution for the Yemen crisis.”

“I believe we have made good progress,” Jubeir claimed.

However, Ansarullah politburo official Mohammed al-Bukhaiti rejected the Saudi foreign minister’s claim about the presence of a Houthi delegation in the Saudi capital for negotiations with the Saudi regime, Lebanon’s Al Mayadeen television channel reported.

Bukhaiti referred to the fact that, back in late 2015, when Saudi Arabia released a list of countries Riyadh said supported the war on Yemen, a number of those countries came out expressing shock at the inclusion of their names in the list.

“When [some] governments woke up and found themselves [incorporated] into the Saudi coalition, which Riyadh announced without consulting them, it is [then] no surprise that we should wake up to news like this,” the Houthi official said.

Last month, Ansarullah freed nine Saudi prisoners of war in exchange for 100 Yemenis as a “humanitarian” move as part of a UN-brokered ceasefire.

*Another UN-mediated truce is slated to take effect on April 10*. Talks are to follow in Kuwait on April 18.


la noticia completa , aqui:

Saudi Arabia FM Says Yemeni Houthi Ansarullah Delegation in Riyadh

concretamente el alto el fuego entro en vigor a las 00:00 horas


Los hutíes y las tropas leales al expresidente Ali Abdalá Saleh anunciaron que respetarán el cese del fuego que entró en vigor a partir de la medianoche, según la agencia Saba.

Lea más en Rebeldes hutíes declaran estar dispuestos a cumplir el alto el fuego en Yemen


----------



## Loignorito (13 Abr 2016)

Esto de los "alto el fuego" es al tiempo una medida propagandística y otra táctica. Los que controlan los medios de masas, ya sabemos quienes son, necesitan de estas para rearmar y posicionar sus tropas. Los agredidos para ganarse el atributo de "conciliadores"... o mejor, para librarse de la acusación de no querer la paz. Igualmente aprovechan estos lapsos para rearmarse y posicionarse. Y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## ulyses (14 Abr 2016)

A UN-brokered truce appeared to be holding on Tuesday despite repeated Saudi violations in several areas across country. Yemeni sources told Sabaa news agency that at least 39 breaches of ceasefire have been recorded since the beginning of the truce on Sunday midnight. The sources said that Artillery fire, gun battles and air strikes by a Saudi-led coalition were reported in the capital Sanaa and several other provinces of Taiz, Marib, Shabwa, Jawf and Hijjah. “We express our condemnation of air strikes and the military advances made in some fronts since this morning,” spokesman of Ansarullah revolutionary movement, Mohammed Abdel-Salam said in a statement on his Facebook page. Meanwhile, he stressed that Ansarullah is committed to the ceasefire. Earlier, Ansarullah said it had set up committees in six provinces to prevent escalation and coordinate aid efforts with the United Nations.

Yemen ceasefire strained by Saudi violations | Al-Masdar News


denuncian violaciones del alto el fuego por la parte saudita, entre ellas ataques aereos en la capital y en otras provincias.

por otro lado occidente denuncia lo mismo por parte de los houtis: dice la fuente (houti)que los houties han matado a un general de brigada y a 15 de sus acompañantes en una emboscada..

of Saudi-funded fighters were killed or injured in an attempt to advance towards Altebab al-Humr area in Fardhat Nehm district of Sana'a province.

Staff Brig. Gen. of the 314th brigade Zaid al-Huri, loyal to the Saudi-led coalition, and 15 of his escorts have been killed in the military clashes ended up with thwarted the advance, a Houthi official said.

Two armored vehicles were also destroyed by the army and popular committees, the official added.

Loyalist forces have not released a statement about the incident. 

*Both the Houthi rebels and pro-government forces have violated the ceasefire that went into effect on April 10. UN-backed peace talks are still scheduled for April 17 in Kuwait.*

Houthi rebels launch attack on Saudi-coalition, kill over 12 despite ceasefire | Al Bawaba

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 12:57 ----------

Otra cosa:

he leido rumores de que andan los sauditas (el rey saudita ha visitado esta semana al presidente egipcio )solicitando a Egipto tropas para Yemen, como es sabido Egipto se ha negado ya en varias ocasiones a desplegar tropas en apoyo a la coalicion saudita.

recordemos que entre 1962 y 1967 durante la guerra civil de Yemen Egipto y A.Saudita apoyaban a diferentes grupos y de hecho se combatian uno al otro.

comente en una ocasión que Egipto era fundamental para el arreglo en Yemen.


----------



## mazuste (14 Abr 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> ...por otro lado occidente denuncia lo mismo por parte de los houtis: dice la fuente (houti)que los houties han matado a un general de brigada y a 15 de sus acompañantes en una emboscada..



Se referirá a esto:


> *
> 
> La batalla de Naham
> 
> ...



Arabia viola la tregua en Yemen con ofensivas terrestres y ataques aéreos

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 22:19 ----------

Invasores y sus mercenarios tienen grandes pérdidas en la provincia de Shabwa 14/04/2016
https://youtu.be/lVexkm3Fq3A


----------



## ulyses (14 Abr 2016)

por si fuera poco la que le esta cayendo a Yemen, graves inundaciones han matado al menos a 2 docenas de personas.

hay edificios derrumbados, carreteras cortadas y muerte de los rebaños de ganado, las fuertes lluvias también afectan a arabia saudita.

gulftoday.ae | 42 dead in Saudi, Yemen floods

Riyadh: Over 40 people have died in heavy storm, rain and flooding in Saudi Arabia and Yemen during the week, it emerged on Thursday.

Saudi civil defence said 18 people have been killed during heavy rain and floods over the past week.

Heavy rainfall in several parts of Yemen has caused widespread flooding that killed at least 24 people and caused the collapse of small dams, including two in Hajja and Omran provinces north of the capital, Sanaa, security officials and the Interior Ministry said.

The ministry said on Thursday the 16 were killed over the past 24 hours, mostly in Omran and Hajja.

The Saudi statement said the toll covered much of the country, from Riyadh to Hail, Makkah, Madina, Al Baha, Asir, Najran and Jazan.

The agency said it rescued 915 people.

Among the dead were two people reported by state television earlier on Thursday as killed in the south-western Jazan region, which borders Yemen.

The pair died when three areas in the mountainous district were inundated by flood waters, Al Ekhbaria news channel reported on its Twitter feed.

The Saudi Red Crescent separately reported one death in Al Baha, more than 300 kilometres (180 miles) north of Jazan city.

In Yemen, damage to property was particularly heavy, with rushing muddy water cutting off roads and sweeping away cars and cattle, according to officials.

Besides Hajja and Omran, unusually heavy rainfall has also hit Sanaa and the southern port of Aden.

The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak to the media.

Yemen’s rainy season is in the spring and summer in the north. The wet season in the south is over the winter months.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 23:32 ----------

en otro orden de cosas, la semana que viene Obama estará en Arabia Saudita.

se entrevistara con el rey Salman , tambien con los lideres de las naciones que forman la alianza del Golfo persico, que son 6:

EAU
Kuwait
Qatar
Arabia Saudita
Baharein
y 
Oman

de ellos, los 5 primeros, han destacado tropas en apoyo de los sauditas, contra los patriotas yemenies.

Despues Obama seguira en visita oficial a UK y Alemania.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 23:37 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> Se referirá a esto:
> 
> Arabia viola la tregua en Yemen con ofensivas terrestres y ataques aéreos
> 
> ...




Si, son enfrentamientos en la provincia de Sanaa.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 23:50 ----------

por último, según la agencia irani de noticias FNA (Fars News), el rey de Jordania estaria dispuesto a enviar tropas en apoyo de la coalicion saudita, de hecho según la fuente tropas jordanas ya han entrado en combate en la zona de Aden.

dicen los iranies que EAU han tenido muchas bajas y que hay fuertes fricciones entre sauditas y emiraties en cuanto a la forma de llevar la guerra.

los sauditas han "despedido" al anterior comandante cercano a las autoridades de emiratos y ahora quien dirije las operaciones de la coalición es un tal Ali Mohsen Al amar

los bombardeos sauditas han roto la tregua , el jueves en Taizz, también como han apuntado antes en la provincia de Sanaa se estan dando combates terrestres.

Farsnews


----------



## ulyses (15 Abr 2016)

Se ha producido una inmensa explosión al lado del edificio que alberga el Ministerio del Exterior del gobierno prosaudi de Hadi., como todos sabemos este gobierno tiene su capital provisional en Aden.

Se sospecha la autoria de Al-Qaeda en Yemen.

de momento no hay reporte de víctimas 

esta explosion ocurre horas despues de que se iniciase un ataque aereo ,con helicopteros de ataque pertenecientes a EAU , y contra posiciones de Al Qaeda (esto es novedad) al sur de la provincia de Lahj.

Car bomb explodes near Foreign Ministry building in Yemen's Aden - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## mazuste (15 Abr 2016)

Hay relevo de carne de cañón, El dinero manda.

*
Armas cataríes y fuerzas jordanas reemplazarán a las emiratíes en Yemen *


----------



## ulyses (15 Abr 2016)

Fuertes combates en el norte de Aden entre tropas de hadi (prosaudita) y al-qaeda, los primeros han logrado con apoyo aereo de la coalición expulsar a los de al-qaeda de la ciudad de Huta, que está a 30km al norte de Aden.

tambien hay reportes de que existe presencia del Estado Islamico en Yemen.


----------



## ulyses (16 Abr 2016)

Bueno , mañana 17 de abril de 2016 comienzan las negociaciones para alcanzar la paz definitiva en Yemen.

Estas negociaciones tendrán lugar en Kuwait, aunque están auspiciadas por la ONU

KUNA : Arab Parliament welcomes Kuwait's hosting of Yemen's negotiations - Kuwaiti MP - Parliamentary - 16/04/2016

Yo personalmente no espero mucho de un acuerdo houti/saleh-hadi/saud, pero es posible ver desaparecer a Al Qaeda y el EI de este pais, lo cual ya sería un avance.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2016 at 22:28 ----------

A todo esto ,* el UK* sigue apoyando descaradamente a los sauditas con entrenamiento y armamento. Os recuerdo:

-*Pilotos sauditas han recibido y siguen recibiendo cursos de entrenamiento en UK (alguno con denuncias de violaciones de inglesas incluido).*

a cada curso impartido asisten 20 pilotos sauditas y duran de promedio 4 semanas

en ellos la RAF "enseña" como usar los misiles de crucero y bombas "antibunker" (vendidas previamente por su gobierno) que acaban golpeando tanto a militares como civiles en Yemen,
los pilotos sauditas han atacado a la población civil con bombas de fragmentación, esto también es un hecho comprobado.

bien, estos cursos de la RAF, se conocen como "INTERNATIONAL TARGETING TRAINING" por si alguien quiere informarse sobre el asunto.

UK=CULPABLE DE ASESINATO DE CIVILES que no se olvide.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Abr 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gobierno y la Corona inglesa son tantas veces y hace tanto culpables de la muerte de civiles, que una más no va a desentonar con el resto. Es sí, siempre llega la gota que desborda el vaso.


----------



## shackleton (17 Abr 2016)

Loignorito dijo:


> El gobierno y la Corona inglesa son tantas veces y hace tanto culpables de la muerte de civiles, que una más no va a desentonar con el resto. Es sí, siempre llega la gota que desborda el vaso.



Usted siempre esperando..qué vida oiga.
Siempre esperando ese tren que no llega ja ja qué penita de vida.
Será en Octubre(Rojo,por supuesto)?
"Ja ja toooda una vidaaaa" ,decía aquel.
Qué paciencia,oiga.
Esperando que ganen los suyos se le están escapando los años..
Vamos,que los suyos no masacran civiles.
De coña.A los suyos las víctimas colaterales se la pelan,amigo.Entérese.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (18 Abr 2016)

*Un cachorro de Salman pone nervioso al Sátrapa*







El tuitero saudí Muytahid, del que se cree es miembro de la familia real saudí o tiene una fuente bien conectada dentro de ella, ha revelado que el segundo príncipe heredero y ministro de Defensa, Mohammad Ben Salman, de 30 años, hijo del rey y hombre fuerte del país, está haciendo serios esfuerzos para poner fin a la guerra de Yemen con el fin de sacar al régimen de Riad de la ciénaga en la que él lo ha sumergido.

Muytahid señala que el príncipe heredero se siente tan importente que está dispuesto a ignorar las condiciones planteadas desde el principio por el régimen saudí para poner fin a la guerra de Yemen, incluyendo la retirada del movimiento Ansarulá de las ciudades y su desarme, así como el reconocimiento de Abed Rabbo Mansur Hadi como presidente del país.

Muytahid se refiere a los grandes costes económicos de la guerra, al elevado número de militares saudíes muertos en ella, a la salida de las tropas de los EAU, a las denuncias de que la intervención saudí ha ayudado a la expansión del terrorismo de Al Qaeda en Yemen y a la muerte de varios miles de civiles en Yemen.

Los miembros de la familia real saudí opuestos a Muhammad Ben Salman le acusan de haberse convertido en un dictador a la sombra de su padre y de incompetencia por su fracaso en la guerra de Yemen para socavar su posición.

Por su parte, las organizaciones pro-derechos humanos consideran a Arabia Saudí como responsable por la pérdida de miles de vidas de civiles yemeníes. Muchas de estas organizaciones han presionado a los gobiernos occidentales para que critiquen la actuación saudí e incluso detengan el envío de armas al reino wahabí. Más de 9.400 yemeníes, incluyendo 4.000 mujeres y niños, han perdido la vida en la guerra de agresión saudí.

Según diversas fuentes, el gobierno de EEUU considera a Ben Salman como responsable del creciente poder de Al Qaeda en el sur de Yemen.

Agencias


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> *Un cachorro de Salman pone nervioso al Sátrapa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso tienen que seguir golpeando a los wahabitas con el mismo terror que ellos imponen en el resto del mundo. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (18 Abr 2016)

Que vacío de actualizaciones está este hilo. Haría falta otro Harman para ilustrarlo debidamente. Lo podríamos clonar como a la ovejita Dolly


----------



## shackleton (18 Abr 2016)

Loignorito dijo:


> Que vacío de actualizaciones está este hilo. Haría falta otro Harman para ilustrarlo debidamente. Lo podríamos clonar como a la ovejita Dolly



Déjelo,que ya tiene bastante con trabajar 24 horas al dia para la Embajada Rusa.
Le han prometido un carguito para cuando Vladimir reine en el Mundo.


----------



## AlfRom (18 Abr 2016)

shackleton dijo:


> Déjelo,que ya tiene bastante con trabajar 24 horas al dia para la Embajada Rusa.
> Le han prometido un carguito para cuando Vladimir reine en el Mundo.



Benditos sean los que trabajen para la embajada del único pais soberano y orguloso de sí mismo que queda en la Tierra. A ver si se no pega algo en este pais de corruptos, vendidos y traidores al servicio del pirata anglosajón como el nick al que respondo.


----------



## shackleton (18 Abr 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> Benditos sean los que trabajen para la embajada del único pais soberano y orguloso de sí mismo que queda en la Tierra. A ver si se no pega algo en este pais de corruptos, vendidos y traidores al servicio del pirata anglosajón como el nick al que respondo.



Soberanos y orgullosos quedan bastantes más en el mundo que Rusia.
Y más soberanos y orgullosos que Rusia,también unos cuantos.

Me parece que confunde usted demasiados conceptos.Y que idealiza cosas que no conoce bien,y que no ha vivido.Ya le cambiaría su concepto si las padeciera,ya.
Me da a mí que es otro keyboard warrior..mucho teclado pero pocos cojones.

Y renegando de su país.Lárguese para allá,hombre!!!!!!!


----------



## Loignorito (18 Abr 2016)

shackleton dijo:


> Déjelo,que ya tiene bastante con trabajar 24 horas al dia para la Embajada Rusa.
> Le han prometido un carguito para cuando Vladimir reine en el Mundo.



Leches, ahora lo entiendo. Skeleton, tú no eres un troll otánico, sino uno de Burbuja para revitalizar foros paupérrimos. Por eso en lugar de dar la vara en el de Siria, estás en este que no va cara al aire. Y todos pensando es conspiraciones atlantistas y al final la cosa resulta ser mezquinamente mas sencilla.

Calopez, te hemos pillado  por cierto, cuando jubiles el Spectrum, me lo pasas, que me dedico a la paleontología informática. Como afición, claro.


----------



## shackleton (18 Abr 2016)

Loignorito dijo:


> Leches, ahora lo entiendo. Skeleton, tú no eres un troll otánico, sino uno de Burbuja para revitalizar foros paupérrimos. Por eso en lugar de dar la vara en el de Siria, estás en este que no va cara al aire. Y todos pensando es conspiraciones atlantistas y al final la cosa resulta ser mezquinamente mas sencilla.
> 
> Calopez, te hemos pillado



Siga usted en la inopia,que se le da estupendamente,tovarich.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Abr 2016)

shackleton dijo:


> Siga usted en la inopia,que se le da estupendamente,tovarich.



Pero serás cenutrio. Que no soy comunista, ni socialista, ni rojo apesebrado, ni tan siquiera me acerco a la izquierda ¿y yo estoy en la inopia? venga, levantemos el hilo aunque sea con troleos.


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2016)

Saudi Arabia prepares to attack the Yemeni capital








Arabia Saudí se prepara para atacar la capital de Yemen


(Trad. Google)
19/04/2016

por Leith Fadel


La Coalición-Arabia se está preparando para atacar la capital yemení de Saná después de no poder cumplir con el alto el fuego auspiciado por la ONU entre sus fuerzas y las huzíes. 

Arabia Saudita no ha ocultado su agenda muy bien, existen algunos informes que salieron el lunes que revelan sus intenciones de lanzar una operación masiva para apoderarse de la capital yemení de los huzíes. Al igual que en el primer alto el fuego que se implementó a finales de julio de 2015, Arabia Saudita ha movilizado sus fuerzas fuera de Saná en preparación para el inminente asalto que se asemeja a la de agosto de el año 2015 ofensiva en la ciudad portuaria de Adén. 

En respuesta a la provocación de Arabia Saudita, el comando huzíes ha pedido a sus combatientes para preparar una respuesta para cualquier ataque lanzado por las fuerzas de la coalición. Si Arabia Saudita no seguir adelante con esta ofensiva en Sanaa; Esto probablemente será la última vez que los huzíes y Yemen Guardia Republicana de acuerdo a cualquier alto el fuego con las fuerzas de la coalición.


----------



## AlfRom (19 Abr 2016)

shackleton dijo:


> renegando de su país.Lárguese para allá,hombre!!!!!!!



Su amable sugerencia llega tarde. Mi pais natal es ciertamente una mierda pinchada en un palo donde ni se da trabajo ni se permite la libre empresa. Motivo por el cual lo abandoné hace mas de 25 años y me va de putísima madre. 

Mis hijos hablan español, ruso, inglés y otro idioma que no voy a mencionar. También acuden a la Escuela Europea de la que saldrán preparados para dictarles a los tuyos - si es no eres un premio Darwin - cómo tendrán que vivir.


----------



## shackleton (19 Abr 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> Su amable sugerencia llega tarde. Mi pais natal es ciertamente una mierda pinchada en un palo donde ni se da trabajo ni se permite la libre empresa. Motivo por el cual lo abandoné hace mas de 25 años y me va de putísima madre.
> 
> Mis hijos hablan español, ruso, inglés y otro idioma que no voy a mencionar. También acuden a la Escuela Europea de la que saldrán preparados para dictarles a los tuyos - si es no eres un premio Darwin - cómo tendrán que vivir.



Ja ja una mierda le van a dictar a mis hijos los suyos.UNA MIERDA,sabe.
Van a la Escuela Europea?No a la Escuela Rusa?Raro raro.
Y no sé para qué aprenden Inglés sus hijos.
Si todos los que lo hablan van a acabar siendo siervos de Oriente,según ustedes.

Mejor que aprendan chino,que son los que le van a pisar el cuello a Rusia pero bien..convenientemente azuzados desde Occidente.
Así que su pais natal es una mierda pinchada en un palo.Je je.


----------



## ulyses (19 Abr 2016)

*Arrasado por la OTAN*



Take A Look At This Photo From Kawkaban, Yemen, Because It Doesn’t Exist Any More.


The Old Walled City of Shibam in western Yemen was a place that made me feel what a shame Yemen’s terrible security reputation was reputation back in 2013, keeping most travelers from visiting. Back then there were parts of Yemen that were safe to visit (mostly) including Shibam, one of Yemen’s three UNESCO World Heritage Sites. But as unknown to most as the 2800 meter high Shibam was, so has been the destruction of its most popular attraction, the Kawkaban Fortress. Hardly any coverage in Western media was made of the airstrike that demolished the 12 centuries-old Kawkaban in February 2016. The only news in English I could find was this Facebook post by Eternal Yemen, the company that arranged my trip there.

I left Yemen with a sense that the best of a bad situation was likely to end soon and four months later a civil and larger proxy war began – making the country inaccessible. In addition to the 6,500 lives lost since then, historic sites like Kawkaban have been lost to humanity forever. So now once the site of one of humanity’s achievements, is ruble, marking the failing of our species; a lesson still not learned since the first stone of Kawkaban was laid 1,200 years ago.

Take A Look At This Photo From Kawkaban, Yemen, Because It Doesn't Exist Any More - foXnoMad

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 11:57 ----------

Mientras no haya cesamiento del fuego:
NO SE EMPEZARAN LAS CONVERSACIONSE DE PAZ , éstas debieran haber comenzado ya el pasado lunes en Kuwait.

pero la delegación houthi/saleh se niega a comenzar a hablar mientras los aviones de arabia saudita sigan bombardeando Yemen.

APA - Yemen peace talks delayed by fighting despite announced truce

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 12:00 ----------

Iran respalda las conversaciones de paz:

Baku, Azerbaijan, Apr. 19

By Fatih Karimov - Trend:

The Islamic Republic welcomes UN-brokered Yemen peace talks in Kuwait, Iran's Deputy Foreign Minister for Arab-African Affairs Hossein Amir-Abdollahian said, Fars news agency reported April 19.

It is while the talks which were scheduled to begin April 18, got postponed reportedly due to delay of the Iran-backed Houthi delegation's attending of the event.

Delegations representing Shiite Houthi rebels and the party of former president Ali Abdullah Saleh were due to arrive in Kuwait ahead of the talks, but while the government delegation managed to come to Kuwait on time, the opposite side delegation remained behind in Yemen.

Amir-Abdollahian said that Tehran supports political talks and achieving a political agreement between Yemeni groups.

The last one year developments in Yemen proved that the only solution for the country is "national dialogue" and no foreign intervention, the top Iranian diplomat said.

He further expressed hope that the efforts of the UN special envoy to Yemen, Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed to resolve the political crisis will lead to an outcome, acceptable by Yemeni people.

Yemen has been in turmoil since September 2014, when the rebels overran the capital Sanaa, forcing President Abd-Rabbu Mansour to flee to Saudi Arabia. Since March 2015, a Saudi-led coalition, which includes Bahrain, Qatar, Egypt and the United Arab Emirates, has been battling the rebels to restore Hadi to power.

Saudi Arabia accuses the Islamic Republic of providing military support to the Yemeni Shiite rebels, something that Tehran denies.


----------



## shackleton (19 Abr 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> *Arrasado por la OTAN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora me entero que AS es de la Otan.
Gracias por informarnos de dicha incorporación, muy agradecidos eh!


----------



## ulyses (19 Abr 2016)

shackleton dijo:


> Ahora me entero que AS es de la Otan.
> Gracias por informarnos de dicha incorporación, muy agradecidos eh!



las bombas con las que han arrasado Yemen y Siria se las venden los perros de la OTAN, si , la OTAN ha arrasado ese lugar.


----------



## shackleton (19 Abr 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> las bombas con las que han arrasado Yemen y Siria se las venden los perros de la OTAN, si , la OTAN ha arrasado ese lugar.



Vamos,que si Perú ataca mañana Ecuador,HA SIDO RUSIA.
Toma ya.
Mmmm siga,siga,el humor es bueno estimularlo.


----------



## AlfRom (19 Abr 2016)

shackleton dijo:


> Vamos,que si Perú ataca mañana Ecuador,HA SIDO RUSIA.
> Toma ya.
> Mmmm siga,siga,el humor es bueno estimularlo.



Pero bueno, nos quedamos en que todos los males de Oriente y Occidente son culpa de un ser de azufre que se hace llamar Putin?


----------



## shackleton (19 Abr 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> Pero bueno, nos quedamos en que todos los males de Oriente y Occidente son culpa de un ser de azufre que se hace llamar Putin?



Psss no reniegue usted de Occidente..


----------



## mazuste (19 Abr 2016)

En el marco de las periódicas concentraciones tribales, que se celebraron en varios territorios, se reunieron, también, las tribus del perímetro este y sur de Saná , ayer lunes para certificar la unión, cohesión y preparación ante la agresión saudita, exigiendo al mismo tiempo, que el mundo detenga la agresión y levanten el sitio. 
















http://www.almasirah.net/%d8%b6%d9%85%d9%86-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%ad%d8%b1%d8%a7%d9%83-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%b4%d8%b9%d8%a8%d9%8a-%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%aa%d9%85%d8%b1-%d9%88%d9%82%d9%81%d8%a7%d8%aa-%d9%88%d9%84%d9%82%d8%a7%d8%a1/


----------



## AlfRom (19 Abr 2016)

shackleton dijo:


> Psss no reniegue usted de Occidente..



Rusia es el último refugio de los valores que representaban a Occidente antes de someterse al anglosajón. Por tanto Rusia es el último trozo de Occidente que aun queda en pie.

Esto de lo que reniego ya no es Occidente. Se africaniza/islamiza/mariconiza/jenariza a marchas forzadas. Lo natural ante una sociedad decadente en lo físico, lo económico y lo moral es renegar. Quien no lo haga conocerá lo que significa Darwin.


----------



## ulyses (19 Abr 2016)

Hay mas de 25.000 desplazados por las inundaciones en Yemen.

2000 viviendas han sido total o parcialmente destruidas por las riadas.

Hablando de otra cosa:

Como he dicho anteriormente en otro post, hay fuertes divergencias entre los miembros de la coalición que está arrasando el Yemen, según la noticia los EEUU van a dejar sólos a los sauditas y han arrojado la toalla, ya que ven que la lucha no avanza y hay montado un lio de cojones.

la excusa para la espantada americana serán los atentados del 11-S

otra cosa: *la resistencia de yemen han anunciado haberse apoderado de armas y equipamiento americano por valor de 500 millones de $* (ACOJONANTE) :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Creo que los sauditas están buscando una salida mas o menos honrosa del Yemen, y como yo también anuncié hace tiempo, los egipcios jugaran un papel clave en ello (de ahí la última vidsita del rey saudita a Egipto).
veremos a ver que papel quiere jugar Egipto en esto, de momento ya se negó a enviar tropas.

Saudi Arabia looks for anchor as it inches toward defeat in Yemen


----------



## ulyses (20 Abr 2016)

mañana, jueves , empiezan las conversaciones, 2 dias mas tarde por icomparecencia de la delegación houti/saleh, ya que alegaban que hasta que parasen los bombardeos sauditas no irían a Kuwait.

por fin mañana comienzan las conversaciones para buscar la paz en Yemen.




KUWAIT (Reuters) - Negotiators from Yemen's Houthi group and their allies left the capital Sanaa on Wednesday for delayed U.N-backed peace talks in Kuwait with the Yemeni government after a dispute over a shaky ceasefire was resolved.

de reuters:

The talks to end the year-long war were meant to start on Monday but representatives of the Iran-allied Houthi group and former President Ali Abdullah Saleh did not turn up.

They accused the Yemeni government and its military allies led by Saudi Arabia of violating a temporary ceasefire, including with air strikes that had killed at least two civilians. They also said the agenda of the Kuwait meeting had been altered without consulting them.

U.N. spokesman Stephane Dujarric confirmed the talks would begin on Thursday.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (21 Abr 2016)

Anuncian para el jueves el inicio de las consultas yemeníes en Kuwait


> *Las negociaciones entre las partes del conflicto en Yemen comenzarán este jueves en Kuwait, anunció un representante del Congreso Popular General del país árabe.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ulyses (21 Abr 2016)

Ya estan todos los representantes en kuwait.

-A pesar de todo los patriotas han reportado bombardeos (aereos) sauditas en Nahm (al noreste de la capital Sanaa).

-Por su parte , la coalizción saudita denuncia ataque a sus fuerzas con cohetes katiuska, en Maarib.

Obama está en Arabia saudita en viaje oficial , y quiere resultados ,sobre todo repecto a una 3ª parte en liza...Al Qaeda


----------



## mazuste (22 Abr 2016)

Repeliendo el avance de las fuerzas de ocupación y sus mercenarios en Sberan y en sitios de control en Aqaba Jouf

[youtube]lBfQuzYWFqg[/youtube]


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (23 Abr 2016)

EEUU quiere impedir un Gobierno que no controle en Yemen


> *El objetivo estratégico de Washington en Yemen es impedir que se forme un Gobierno que no esté bajo su influencia, a juicio de la profesora de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia (UNED), Nazanin Armanian.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2016)

Porque, ésta, puede ser la la razón por la que Arrabia Saudita ha hecho la guerra en Yemen. La construcción del "Canal de Salman". unos 80.000 millones $. 






gulfnews


----------



## ulyses (24 Abr 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Porque, ésta, puede ser la la razón por la que Arrabia Saudita ha hecho la guerra en Yemen. La construcción del "Canal de Salman". unos 80.000 millones $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si eso ya se sabia, los houtis se negaron a tirar un oleoducto saudita hasta el puerto de Aden.

pero el problema principal que tiene Yemen en su posicion geográfica , al ser la entrada del Canal de Suez y la salida (la única) al mar rojo de Israel.

Por eso Egipto está tan interesado en yemen y por eso han intercambiado cromos con Arabia saudita-Israel (las islas de marras de las que no para de hablar la prensa egipcia).

también explica la injerencia de los EEUU.

yemen es una joya estrategica.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 10:28 ----------

Arabia saudita esta deseperada por parar la guerra, pues se haya al borde del default.

los sauditas son conscientes de que no se puede ganar la guerra a los yemenitas.

los EEUU tienen mucho miedo a la presencia de yihadistas (al qaeda-Isis) descontrolados ,en esa parte del mundo, entre otras cossas porque por esas costas pasan miles de petroleros y mercantes al día, parece que a las fuerzas de hadi se le ha ordenado revolverse contra sus antiguos aliados de al qaeda, ojo con esto porque los combates están extendiendose en la zona controlada por los leales a Hadi. 









Saudi Arabia is desperate to cease fire in Yemen and there is a simple explanation for this. No, it is not for humanitarian reasons. It is because of bankruptcy.

The bankrupt regime needs to shrink budget deficit for 2016, after its finances hit by low oil prices shrank state budget deficit with spending cuts and a drive to raise revenues from sources other than oil. The government of the world's top oil exporter ran a deficit of $97.9 billion in 2015. Its 2016 budget plan aims to cut that to $100 billion, and it could only do so by ending the costly and failed war on Yemen.

After all, the Saudis need more American bombs and missiles, and it costs a silly mount of cash to get them. At the penniless department of the Pentagon there are no freebies for the regime changers in the Middle East. They have to pay upfront.

Just for the record, according to the US State Department, a single Tomahawk or Hellfire missile strike against the civilian targets in Yemen - involving F-15s, F-16s or F-22s and drones - costs up to $500,000. The Saudis have been “proudly” using the same type of missiles against the poorest country in the Middle East for over a year now, and the financial ramifications have been devastating for their detail-oriented accountants in Riyadh.

It’s all the reason why the Saudis, proxy forces, and regional vassals are so desperate to conclude the peace talks and end the costly war on the people of Yemen at the earliest. True, they have in the meantime been bombing some targets in that country. But that’s all really. The Saudis want to end the war before the war ends them! They know they can’t win it anyhow.

The Saudis and their allies know that they will be suffering if Riyadh makes the choice to continue the costly “proxy war”. Moreover, the political class in Riyadh is not willing to pay more for the war on Yemen - they have no money and they are beaten and bankrupt.

That says why Yemen's warring factions, including pro-Saudi forces, held their first direct talks in a UN-backed peace process on Friday and will meet again despite failing to agree on an agenda. The Saudis want so.

The talks, which opened on Thursday, seek a solution to a war which has killed and injured tens of thousands of people, triggered a humanitarian crisis, and enabled al-Qaeda and ISIL terrorists to consolidate their presence in the country.

As it all stands, in their foolish agenda for regime change in Sana’a, the House of Saud got nothing. America was far bigger and far richer than Saudi Arabia, yet still got defeated and went bankrupt on the back of two illegal wars. The war on Yemen was not any different.

The “proxy war” of exorbitant air raids, precision-guided bombs, laser spotters, Tomahawk and Hellfire missiles - under the pretext of fighting “Iranian-backed Houthis” – failed to succeed. It also ended with an insolvent Saudi Arabia. Any doubters should take a look at the Saudi budget plan for this year, which is also making a return back to global credit markets after a 25-year hiatus. The cash-strapped regime is about to secure a five-year $10-billion loan from international banks!


Farsnews


----------



## ulyses (24 Abr 2016)

Acerca del oleoducto del que habla mazuste, Mowali hace una afirmación interesante, dice que podrían haberlo pasado sin problema por Oman (que forma parte de la CCG) coalicion militar del golfo ,patrocinada por A.saudita, aunque es el único pais que no ha ayudado militarmente a los sauditas.

pero ¿Porque no lo pasaron por Omán? Pues porque el Yemen también tiene petróleo y los sauditas querían robárselo.

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter

ojito con las operaciones que se están llevando a cabo contra AQAP, mowali dice que EEUU hasta ha desplegado marines.

Algo esta cambiando en el panorama de yemen.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 12:16 ----------

Creo que por un lado está la posición de EAU y por otro la de Arabia Saudita (mas proclive a los jihadistas).

los EEUU parece que han cambiado su posición inicial pro-terroristas hacia otra bien diferente......¿tendrá algo que ver los documentos del 9/11 que dicen van a ser expuestos al público? 

por cierto, Hadi no pinta nada, es un títere traidor y rastrero, unos y otros le dan por amortizado

---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 12:24 ----------

*Hace unos minutos se reportan fuertes bombardeos aéreos contra la capital del Al Qaeda en yemen: Mukalla. (sur de Yemen)

al menos hay una decena de muertos*


----------



## mazuste (24 Abr 2016)

Parece ser que, fuerzas de Hadi, Arabia y EAU, con planificación USAna, han comenzado una operación militar para expulsar a AQPA de Hadramut y de su bastión, Mukalla.

Veremos que sale de ahí...

http://26sep.net/news_details.php?lang=arabic&sid=119151

Comentan que eso, tras la visita de Obama a Ryad, puede ser un juego de prestidigitación para desplazar a los alqadianos y presentarlo como eliminación de éstos...ienso:

---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 22:38 ----------

Dicen que la resistencia sureña, ha entrado en Mukalla con su bandera y ya controlan barrios residenciales.













Estos, dicen, son los temibles líderes de Yemen del Sur...:


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2016)

Como estaba previsto, según la malas lenguas, los sauditas se arrogan la eliminación de 800 alqaedianos en Mukalla. Todo ello en 12 horas de reloj ¡¡oigan!!

Como se temen algunos "mal pensados", veremos quien se traga esa bola y desconoceremos hacía donde envían a esos 800 "eliminados"

https://www.afp.com/en/news/15/800-al-qaeda-fighters-killed-yemen-anti-jihad-offensive-arab-coalition
http://ara.tv/5p8ce

Lo que si parece cierto es que, en Mukalla, ya no quedan alqaedianos (AQAPS), porque, según comentan, las tribus de Hadramout y del Sur d Yemen, controlan el territorio.


----------



## ulyses (25 Abr 2016)

las negociaciones no avanzan.

cada uno en su pola:

-los sauditas que bombardean porque responden al fuego enemigo
-los houties que tienen que parar los bombardeos aereos porque sino no habrá cese al fuego.

-los sauditas que si los houties tienen que retirarse de las ciudades antes de hablar de gobierno
-los houties que quieren un gobierno de unidad nacional antes de nada.

..........

http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/?id=76509


----------



## 4motion (25 Abr 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Como estaba previsto, según la malas lenguas, los sauditas se arrogan la eliminación de 800 alqaedianos en Mukalla. Todo ello en 12 horas de reloj ¡¡oigan!!
> 
> Como se temen algunos "mal pensados", veremos quien se traga esa bola y desconoceremos hacía donde envían a esos 800 "eliminados"
> 
> ...



Creo que fue David copperfield, les mando a siría  por arte de magia. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk


----------



## ulyses (25 Abr 2016)

Mas sobre "la gran gesta" contra Al Qaeda e Isis....





UAE troops help Yemen retake port city of Mukalla - UPI.com


AL MAKULLA, Yemen, April 25 (UPI) -- Yemeni forces backed by troops from the United Arab Emirates captured the al-Qaida-held city of Al Mukalla on Sunday and killed more than 800 fighters loyal to the Sunni militant group, Yemeni security officials said.

The coalition took part in the operation to "defeat the terrorist groups in Yemen," according to a statement issued by the official Saudi Press Agency.

The statement said the operation aimed to help the legitimate Yemeni government extend its influence and control over Mukalla and other Yemeni cities.

The coalition commander, Maj. Awad Salmeen, said the Yemeni and UAE troops have re-taken the local airport and an oil terminal, and that the city's seaport is close to being under control.

The troops advanced to the outskirts of the city of some 300,000 Sunday before mediation by Islamic clerics led to a withdrawal by al-Qaida fighters, who fled westward, according to the coalition

A barrage of coalition airstrikes on the targets over the weekend paved the way for the assault, the official said.

Yemen's conflict pits the Saudi-led coalition of mostly Sunni Arab states against the Houthi rebels, who adhere to the Zaidi offshoot of Shiite Islam. The Saudi coalition began its assault last March, seeking to push out the Houthis and restore President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to power.

The United Nations estimates that more than 6,200 people have died as a result of the conflict. Millions more have been forced to move from their homes, and the U.N. considers much of the country to be on the brink of famine.

¿¿¿Esto es una broma????

*Last week, U.S. President Barack Obama visited Gulf leaders in Saudi Arabia, urging them to increase the intensity of their operations against Sunni militancy.*

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

*La realidad:*

El ejército sirio indicó hoy que aviones de Turquía, Qatar y *Emiratos Arabes Unidos *t*ransportaron 500 militantes del Estado Islámico (EI) a la ciudad yemení de Adén*, informó la agencia noticiosa oficial SANA.

*Los 500 militantes del EI estaban combatiendo en Siria* y se retiraron del país por los ataques aéreos rusos.

A su llegada al aeropuerto de Adén, *funcionarios saudíes dividieron a los militantes del EI en tres grupos:* *el primero fue enviado a la zona de Bab al-Mandeb, el segundo a la ciudad de Mareb y el tercero a las provincias saudíes de Jazan y Asir para unirse a las fuerzas terrestres de la coalición encabezada por Arabia Saudí en Yemen*


500 militantes de EI se trasladan a Yemen: Ejército sirio | Spanish.xinhuanet.com


----------



## mazuste (25 Abr 2016)

La "batalla de Mukalla", sin duda alguna, pasará a los anales de la propaganda bélica, en su apartado cómico houdinista. ))

El número de muertos, ni de las bajas civiles, no puede contrastarse puesto que no existen pruebas gráficas ni testimoniales de forma independiente, sin embargo prominentes periodistas sobre el terreno sugieren que los alqaedianos de AQAP se retiraron sin luchar.
Por supuesto, ni se les ocurre decir que fue un "movimiento" pactado...:rolleye:

Con la bandera de Yemen del Sur.






https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/news/2016/4/25/arab-coalition-800-al-qaeda-fighters-killed-in-yemen

PD: 
Nueva declaración del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre Yemen, donde se llama a todas las partes a respetar alto el fuego y ponerse de acuerdo sobre plan de trabajo provisional.
https://www.scribd.com/doc/310398714/Yemen-PRST


----------



## Kelbek (25 Abr 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> La "batalla de Mukalla", sin duda alguna, pasará a los anales de la propaganda bélica, en su apartado cómico houdinista. ))
> 
> El número de muertos, ni de las bajas civiles, no puede contrastarse puesto que no existen pruebas gráficas ni testimoniales de forma independiente, sin embargo prominentes periodistas sobre el terreno sugieren que los alqaedianos de AQAP se retiraron sin luchar.
> Por supuesto, ni se les ocurre decir que fue un "movimiento" pactado...:rolleye:
> ...



Tampoco es tan descabellado que se retiraran sin luchar, se supone que son pocos combatientes y una guerra urbana de desgaste no les conviene.


----------



## ulyses (26 Abr 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> La "batalla de Mukalla", sin duda alguna, pasará a los anales de la propaganda bélica, en su apartado cómico houdinista. ))
> 
> El número de muertos, ni de las bajas civiles, no puede contrastarse puesto que no existen pruebas gráficas ni testimoniales de forma independiente, sin embargo prominentes periodistas sobre el terreno sugieren que los alqaedianos de AQAP se retiraron sin luchar.
> Por supuesto, ni se les ocurre decir que fue un "movimiento" pactado...:rolleye:
> ...





*Yo lo que creo que paso en Mukalla es lo siguiente:*

Allí, en medio del desierto, viven una serie de tribus sunnitas que han estado dejados de la mano de dios por décadas.

Estas tribus no se fian del gobierno... ni del de Saleh ni del de Hadi, mucho menos de otras tribus que aunque rezan al mismo dios , viven de forma diferente (chiitas).

En ese caldo de cultivo crece una forma rígida de entender el islam ,whanabismo, y un alto grado de independencia respecto de la autoridad central.

Bien , pues llegan las tropas de los EAU, que están en franca retirada y junto a ellos los jets sauditas y es posible que americanos y bombardean a gusto a esta gente, causandoles una docena de muertos entre sus combatientes.

OBJETIVO; 1º Y mas importante:; PROPAGANDISTICO

colateral: Obligar a los jefes de tribu a someterse al "gobierno" Hadi, de ahi la rendición (que no eliminación) de los 800 combatientes tribales.

Si estos yemenitas estaban infiltrados por elementos yihadistas extranjeros, la responsabilidad era de los mismos que los bombardearon después.

y por supuesto, el takfiri no tiene patria ni bandera, ni moral de ningún tipo...ese ya volo de Mukalla hace tiempo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Abr 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> *Yo lo que creo que paso en Mukalla es lo siguiente:*
> 
> Allí, en medio del desierto, viven una serie de tribus sunnitas que han estado dejados de la mano de dios por décadas.
> 
> ...



Esas tribus sunnitas no le han rendido pleitesía al gobierno de Hadi, sino a los secesionistas de Yemen del Sur. Parece un cambio de bandera para poder continuar como hasta ahora, es decir a su bola. 

Muchos de los avances y retrocesos que aparecen en los mapas pueden no ser otra cosa más que cambios de bandera de las tribus correspondientes. Por poner un ejemplo de otra guerra parecida, el bastión gadaffista de Sirte en Libia (que en principio debiera de ser el lugar más laico y menos pro-wahabita de Libia) ha tomado partido por el ISIS; es una forma de mantener su independencia respecto del resto de tribus y facciones wahabitas en que se ha fragmentado el estado libio.


----------



## mazuste (26 Abr 2016)

ulyses dijo:


> *Yo lo que creo que paso en Mukalla es lo siguiente:*
> .



Me temo que es bastante más complejo que todo eso. Por ejemplo, la religión zaidi es una rama (no muy cercana) de la Shiia, con bastantes "detalles" sunnies, así que...ienso:

Los yemenies del Sur, sunnies, no son excesivamente religiosos. Más bien tienen una arraigada cultura anti-ocupa (El imperio británico ha marcado) y están bastante relacionados con Saleh, con quien llegaron a una entente para expulsar a los extranjeros de sus territorios.

Por otra parte: parece que, los alqaedianos"muertos" en Mukalla, están apareciendo por el territorio de Marib


----------



## ulyses (29 Abr 2016)

coche bomba revienta la casa del Jefe de policía de la ciudad de Aden. (General Shallal Shayae )

éste escapa milagrosamente ileso, pero al menos 2 personas fueron heridas.

el coche bomba estaba parado en el perímetro de seguridad de la casa del general cuanto explotó.
A este general ya se lo intentaron cargar el 5 de enero con otro coche bomba pero sobrevivió, no así varios de sus guardaespaldas que murieron en la explosión.

Suicide Bomber Targets Police Chief of Yemen's Aden - Independent.mk

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 11:14 ----------

paralelamente a los combates, os recuerdo que Yemen está sufriendo quizás las peores inundaciones de su historia, hay mas de un millar de hogares destruidos y se calcula en 30.000 personas afectadas por el agua y los corrimientos de tierras.

Yemen: Floods and landslides compound suffering of communities | International Committee of the Red Cross

Del proceso de paz nada se sabe hasta el momento, aunque hay cierto optimismo:

APA - UN envoy 'positive' as Yemen peace talks enter second week

Baku-APA. The UN's Yemen envoy on Thursday hailed the "positive atmosphere" at crucial peace talks between the country's warring sides, as negotiations in Kuwait entered their second week without a major breakthrough, APA reports quoting AFP.



UN special envoy Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed has held several rounds of talks with Shiite Huthi rebels and a government delegation over the past two days focussing on key issues.



Besides discussing ways to firm up an ongoing ceasefire, delegates also tackled "the issues related to the withdrawal of armed groups, handover of heavy weapons, resumption of the political transition and the release of prisoners and detainees," Ould Cheikh Ahmed said in a statement.



*He said a "positive atmosphere" prevailed during talks but warned that differences remained.*


----------



## ulyses (29 Abr 2016)

Associated press habla de miles de yemenitas en la capital y otras ciudades, saliendo a las calles en una manifestación masiva , pidiendo la paz para el pais.

estaremos atentos a ver que es esto


----------



## maria urizar (30 Abr 2016)

Nueva esclavitud: USA ejercito de mercenarios.

Los feretros de soldados americanos, contribuyo a parar la guerra de Vietnam, pero la generación actual ha caído en lo mismo: sobre el terreno se dan cuenta de la verdad y el engaño; pagandolo muy caro.


La guerra interminable - Parte 2 - YouTube


----------



## bladu (30 Abr 2016)

Interesante documental, todo completo se puede ver en:

La guerra interminable - Parte 1 - YouTube

La guerra interminable - Parte 2 - YouTube

La guerra interminable - Parte 3 - YouTube

La guerra interminable - Parte 4 - YouTube

La guerra interminable - Parte 5 - YouTube


----------



## ulyses (2 May 2016)

Suspendidas las conversaciones de paz.

La parte respaldada por Arabia Saudita denuncia que los houties y sus aliados han tomado una base militar al asalto al norte de Sanaa rompendo con ello el cese al fuego.

las conversaciones quedan aplazadas.

Yemen Officials Suspend Peace Talks after Houthis Seize Base - ASHARQ AL-AWSAT

The Yemeni government suspended its participation in peace talks to end the country’s civil war on Sunday after the Houthi movement and its armed allies seized a military base north of the capital Sanaa, two members of the official delegation to the talks said.

U.N. envoy Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed said in a statement that the Yemeni government stopped attending plenary sessions held in Kuwait because of developments in the governorate of Amran following the Houthi attack.

The statement says he has received assurances from the warring parties that they are committed to resolving difference without participating in joint sessions, and that the U.N. hopes to resume the talks.

The Houthi assault killed several of the soldiers defending the Umaliqa base. Unlike most of Yemen’s soldiers, those at Umaliqa had refused to take sides in the Yemeni civil war.

The Houthis had accepted this neutrality until they launched a surprise push into the facility in Amran province and seized its large reserve of weapons at dawn, local officials said.

“We have suspended the sessions indefinitely to protest these military actions and continued violations of the truce,” Reuters cited one member of the government delegation to the Yemen peace talks in Kuwait as saying.

The delegate declined to be named, citing rules on media commentary at the U.N.-sponsored peace talks.

Representatives from the Houthi movement and the allied party of former Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh were not immediately available to comment.

Abdel-Malek al-Mekhlafi, Yemen’s foreign minister and the government’s top delegate to the negotiations in Kuwait, said in the immediate aftermath of the Houthi assault that it had “torpedoed” the talks.

“We will take the appropriate position in response to the Houthi crime at the Umaliqa base in Amran for the sake of our people and country,” he wrote on his official Twitter account, without elaborating.

The talks in Kuwait, which have been propped up by a truce largely holding since April 10, had been inching ahead in recent days and the Houthis said Saudi Arabia had released 40 Yemeni prisoners it had been holding on Saturday.

The war in the Arab impoverished country has killed at least 6,200 people and unleashed a humanitarian crisis in the most Yemeni areas. Yemen’s army has split and military bases and commanders have mostly either taken the Houthi or the government side.


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2016)

Se comenta que, posiblemente, algunos perros alqaedianos de AQAP, sacados de Mukalla, han entrado en Sana'a; se reporta una fuerte explosión en la capital Saná.

Confirman: coche bomba suicida interceptado.

...Y que regresan los bombardeos a la capital...:´(


----------



## ulyses (4 May 2016)

El jefe del movimiento Ansarulá, Sayyed Abdul Malik al Huthi, ha revelado que *"Israel participa de una forma directa en la agresión contra Yemen*, a través del entrenamiento, la supervisión y el mando".

"La entidad sionista, dominada por su rencor, fomenta complots contra nuestra nación sembrando la cizaña y desencadenando conflictos", añadió el líder de Ansarulá durante un discurso retransmitido el lunes por la tarde por el canal Al Manar.

Sayyed al Huthi se preguntó si los conflictos que golpean la región y, en concreto Yemen, favorecen al pueblo palestino.

El número uno de Ansarullah reiteró que *"las crisis que sacude nuestra región sirven a los intereses de los sionistas y de EEUU*. Nuestro pueblo hace frente a una auténtica agression liderada por las fuerzas del mal y a su cabeza EEUU, Israel y sus vasallos".

"No es de extrañar que este tipo de agresores cometan crímenes horribles en contra de las mujeres y los niños y destruyendo la infraestructura de Yemen", añadió.

"¿Quién busca destruir la región? ¿A quién beneficia el hecho de que los países islámicos de la región se enfrenten entre sí y vivan en la inestabilidad' ¿Extraerá el régimen saudí beneficios de todo eso o más bien llegará su turno más pronto o más tarde?", se preguntó Huthi.

"La entidad sionista es la única beneficiaria de los conflictos que asolan nuestra región".

En lo que se refiere a las conversaciones de paz organizadas en Kuwait, Sayyed al Huthi afirmó que "el pueblo yemení opta por una solución política, pero esta preparado para todas las opciones". Él señaló que estas conversaciones se hayan bloqueadas por las fuerzas apoyadas por la coalición norteamericano-saudí, que inició el 31 de Marzo de 2015 una guerra de agresión contra Yemen.

Él concluyó diciendo: "Sólo la paz, la unión, la cooperación y el entendimiento sirven a nuestra nación. Y todos deben trabajar para lograrlo".

Sayyed Huthi: Israel participa en la agresión a Yemen

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 11:32 ----------

Otro pais que apoya directamente a los asesinos sauditas...
las ventas de armamento del *Uk* a Arabia Saudita disparadas:

miles de millones de libras esterlinas

sólo entre abril y diciembre de 2015 --3K.-millones de libras (3 billones)

es el negocio de la muerte.

UK arms sales to Saudi threaten its Yemen aid efforts - lawmakers


----------



## ulyses (4 May 2016)

interesantisimo razonamiento de lo que esta pasando en Yemen, y que puede resumirse en 3 dinámicas independientes pero que a su vez interaccionan en el mismo escenario y que muy resumidos son:

1º GUERRA FRIA ENTRE IRAN Y ARABIA SAUDITA- como guerra fria que es , ambas potencias regionales combaten a través de sus proxyes y no directamente.

2º GUERRA SECTARIA - entre zaidy chiitas (30% de la población) y sunnitas.
aunque parezca mentira la guardia republicana de Saleh que ha ejercido el poder en Yemen y son sunnitas, han sido aliados de Arabia Saudita en el pasado por cerca de 30 años.

3º ESTADO FALLIDO- despues de años de guerra no hay una autoridad que imponga un criterio al resto del pais, se calcula que antes del conflicto ya había mas de 3 armas por cada yemenita.

Esta en inglés:

*Saudi Arabia and the Regionalization of Yemen’s Conflict*

Sumaya Almajdoub, May 3 2016, 205 views
This content was written by a student and assessed as part of a university degree. E-IR publishes student essays & dissertations to allow our readers to broaden their understanding of what is possible when answering similar questions in their own studies.

On March 25, 2015 Saudi Arabia (KSA) launched operation “Decisive Storm” in Yemen against the Houthi rebel movement and their allied militias. The Houthis took over Yemen’s capital Sana’a in 2014 causing the near collapse of the state. The conflict’s turning point occurred on March 19, 2015 when the Houthis seized the port city of Aden, and attacked Yemen’s president Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi in his Presidential Palace. Hadi subsequently fled to Riyadh and formed a government in exile. Saudi Arabia stated that the operation’s main goal is to defeat the Houthis – whom it views as Iranian proxies- and reinstate the internationally recognized and legitimate Yemeni government headed by Hadi (Abdullah, 2015). The Saudi military intervention has led to the regionalization of the conflict in Yemen, which has further complicated the country’s domestic power struggle (Al-Madhaji , Sidahmed, & Al-Muslimi, 2015). Further, Clausen (2015) explains that there have been three narratives to explain the current crisis in Yemen: “the Saudi-Iranian proxy war narrative, the sectarian narrative, or the al-Qaeda/failed state narrative” (p.16). Each narrative only holds one piece of the puzzle, hence it is important to unpack each one to gain a holistic and nuanced understanding of the conflict.

This paper will argue that Saudi Arabia’s military intervention has intensified the regionalization of Yemen’s conflict causing three main implications. First, Saudi Arabia is unlikely to achieve its goal of restoring Hadi’s government, or its goal of containing Iranian influence in the broader context of what Gause III (2014) terms the ‘New Middle East Cold War’. Second, the intervention turned an internal power struggle to a regional one. This has further complicated Yemen’s civil conflict and prolonged any foreseeable resolution. Third, the intervention is unlikely to yield positive results for Saudi Arabia’s national security. Since this is an ongoing conflict, it is difficult to fully account for the regional and global implications of Yemen becoming the newest failed state and political vacuum in the Middle East. However, the fact that Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP)– which carried out the Charlie Hebdo terrorist attack on 7 January 2015– is exploiting the crisis to expand its influence only affirms the unpredictable international implications of continued instability in Yemen.

The paper is divided into five sections. The first section will explore what Gause III means by the ‘new Middle East Cold War’, and how this framework sheds light on Yemen’s conflict. The second section will provide some context on Saudi-Yemeni relations. The third section will examine with some detail the Houthi takeover and the composition of local actors in the Yemeni conflict. The fourth section will examine Yemen’s transition from a fragile state into a failed one, and how that relates to Saudi Arabia’s unattainable goal of restoring Hadi’s government. The fifth section will assess Saudi Arabia’s foreign policymaking in Yemen before ending with a conclusion.

The New Middle East Cold War

The regionalization of Yemen’s conflict can be understood using the analytical framework of the new Middle East Cold War. Gregory Gause III (2014) defines the new Middle East Cold War as a struggle over the direction of the internal politics of the region. Iran and Saudi Arabia are leading this contest for regional influence, however other regional state and non-state actors are also increasingly shaping the political landscape. Gause III explains that it is called a cold war because the main actors do not engage in a direct military confrontation, rather they compete over influence in the region’s weaker states through allies or proxies. Gause III explains that one characteristic of the new Middle East cold war is the ‘paradox of power’ where ideological ties and political capital matters more than military capabilities. For example, Gause III provides a useful comparison between Turkey and Qatar. Turkey is an important regional actor with a large population and a strong military. While Qatar is a much smaller state with a smaller army, however Qatar’s transnational connections has allowed it build larger networks of regional allies and have an impact equal to Turkey, if not greater (Gause III, 2014).

Furthermore, unlike the 1960s “Arab Cold War” where Arab socialism presented itself as a progressive ideology against a reactionary status quo, the fault lines of the new Middle East Cold War are “less ideological and more identity-based” (Gause III, 2014, p.3). Exploring the role of heightened sectarian identities is an important component of this cold war, however Gause III argues that sectarianism is the symptom not the cause of the current conflicts in Libya, Iraq, Syria and Yemen. Further, using the sectarian lens, which describes the regional proxy wars as a fight between Sunnis versus Shias, oversimplifies the complexity of these conflicts. This is certainly the case in Yemen. Clausen (2015) argues that many mainstream media outlets have framed the Saudi military campaign as ‘Saudi Arabia versus Iran’s proxy the Houthis’. This may be a valid description, but viewing the Houthis as simply ‘Iran’s puppets’ falls into the trap of giving the conflict a single dimensionality – when it is multidimensional- and denies the Houthis’ agency as actors in Yemen’s conflict who make decisions based on their own calculations and interests.

Nevertheless, it is important to note that the Houthis have indeed received some support from Iran, albeit, not to the same extent as Iran’s support to the Assad regime in Syria, the Shiite militia in Iraq, or HezboAllah in Lebanon. As Salisbury (2015) argues, taking money from Iran may not necessarily translate to taking orders from it. Further, Salisbury (2015) contends that the Houthis do not necessarily need weapons from Iran because acquiring weapons in Yemen is fairly easy; in 2009, Cordesman reported that there were about three firearms for every person in Yemen (p.30). Furthermore, the Yemeni government has failed to control the illegal smuggling of weapons. Nevertheless, perception leads to action, and from Saudi Arabia’s vantage point, the Houthis are Iran’s proxies. Hence any increase in their power is by extension an increase in Iran’s reach and a great threat to Saudi Arabia’s regional dominance.

If sectarianism is the symptom and not the cause, then what has allowed it to thrive in the region? Gause III explains that sectarian and communal identities have long existed in places like Iraq or Syria but the question is: when do these identities become most salient and privileged over national identity? He argues that the answer is to look at the state, whether it is performing its functions and whether there is a legitimate social contract between the state and its citizens. Some of the state’s basic functions include controlling the state’s territories and borders, maintaining a monopoly on the use of force and providing a basic level of economic and social opportunity. The collapse of state authority in Iraq, Libya, Syria and Yemen for example has led to the creation of power vacuums where domestic actors and their regional patrons are competing for power. Gause III argues that the first political vacuum started in Iraq, particularly after the 2003 American invasion. As a result of the invasion, the central state along with its basic infrastructure and bureaucracy collapsed, this led communities to hold onto their sectarian identities when they looked for security.

Iran, Saudi Arabia and other state and non-state actors are responding, reacting and capitalizing on these political vacuums to further their interests. It can be argued that Iran’s behaviour in Yemen is opportunistic. It is exploiting an opportunity to project influence without committing a large cost. While the Saudis are acting based on what Western analysts have called an exaggerated assessment of Iran’s goals and regional reach. This has contributed to heightened sectarian tensions in Yemen, where “a previously absent Shiite-Sunni narrative is creeping into how Yemenis describe their fight” (International Crisis Group, 2015, p.5)

Slevik (2015) conducted a content analysis on Iranian coverage of the war in Yemen. He found that many Iranian news and political analysis websites present an ideologically driven view of the war. He argues that “Iran perceives the Huthis’ Zaydi creed as religiously different but associates their cause with its own political agenda” (p.1). Unlike Iran’s Twelver Shiism, Zaydis’ have five instead of twelve Imams. This is consistent with Lina Khatib’s argument (2015) that “Iran’s relationship with the Houthis is more pragmatic than ideological” (p.1).

This section has used the framework of a new Middle East Cold War to explain some of the regional dynamics of Yemen’s conflict. The next section will provide a background on Saudi-Yemeni relations.

Saudi- Yemeni Relations

1962


Birth of Yemen Arab Republic after fall of the Zaydi Imamate (North Yemen)


2007


Formation of al-Hirak al-Janoubi (Southern Secessionist Movement)

1967


Birth of the People’s Democratic Republic of Yemen after departure of British Colonial power (South Yemen)


2009


Operation Scorched Earth: Saudi Arabia’s campaign against the Houthis

1990


Unification of Yemen


2011


Yemen’s Uprising

1994


Yemeni Civil War


2014


Houthis take over Yemen’s Capital Sana’a

2004


First wave of fighting between Houthis and Yemeni government forces


2015


Operation Decisive Storm launched right after the Houthis took over Aden on March 25th, 2015

Table 1 Timeline of Important Events in Yemen. Sources: (Juneau, 2010) and (Mitreski, 2015)

Al-Rasheed and Vitalis (2004) argue that “the history of Saudi Arabian-Yemeni relations for many is a chronicle of antagonism, conflicts, and border disputes” (p.2). Saudi Arabia has consistently intervened in Yemeni domestic politics under a policy of “containment and maintenance” (Salisbury, 2015, p.3). At the height of Arab Socialism in the 1960s, South Yemen’s nationalist and leftist revolution was seen as a national security threat by Saudi Arabia. This led KSA to support the opposing royalist forces against the supporters of South Yemen, which was backed by Egypt and the former Soviet Union (Al-Rasheed & Vitalis, 2004). President Ali Abdullah Saleh, who headed North Yemen since 1978 became Yemen’s president when it was formally unified in 1990. Salisbury (2015) explains that Saudi Arabia became the Yemeni government’s patron since the 1980s providing funds to Saleh’s regime until Yemen’s revolution in 2011. Growing domestic pressure forced Saleh to accept a Gulf Cooperation transition initiative that forced him out of power.

Moreover, Clausen (2015) explains that Saudi Arabia’s containment policy has traditionally relied on three elements. First, provide funds to Saleh’s government and his elites in exchange for political influence. Second, supporting the spread of Wahabbism/Salafism especially in the North where Yemen’s Zaydi population is concentrated. Clausen argues that Salafists have been able to reach out to disenfranchised Zaydis. Salafists have also contributed to “stigmatizing the Zaydis as part of a global Shiite, Iranian conspiracy that seeks to diver the Muslim world” (p.21). Indeed, this has contributed to perpetuating the sectarian Sunni versus Shia narrative. The third component of Saudi Arabia’s containment policy is the use of force. For example, KSA has consistently increased security along the Saudi-Yemeni border.

The Houthi Takeover

Alley (2014) explains that Houthis were able to rally support for their takeover due to rising political and economic grievances and their promise to ‘correct the wrongs’ of the 2011 transition and fight corruption. When Yemen witnessed its wave of protests in 2011, a civil war was temporarily avoided through the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) initiative, which essentially preserved the old regime and did a reshuffling of elites. Power was transferred from former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, who headed North Yemen since 1978 and unified Yemen in 1990, to his Vice President Hadi. However, Al-Muslimi (2015) explains, “they [Houthis] are establishing the precedent that if you have more guns, you can do whatever you want, and that is very dangerous for Yemen” (p.1). An escalation of violence in Yemen is fairly easy where there are about three firearms for every person (Cordesman, 2009, p.30). Furthermore, on the surface the current political landscape in Yemen seems divided into two camps; the Houthi-Saleh coalition and the Popular Resistance backed by the Saudi-led coalition. However, each side is far from homogenous. Al-Hamdani , Baron, & Al-Madhaji (2015) argue that each armed group has the ability and will to use violence to achieve its goals. The next section will explore the composition of each side.

a. The Houthi-Saleh Coalition

The Houthis are a Zaydi Shiite rebel group that draws its members from Yemen’s Zaydi population, which constitutes about 30 percent of Yemen’s total population (Al-Hamdani , Baron, & Al-Madhaji, 2015). Salisbury (2015) argues that the Houthis have received some support from Iran, however, not to the same extent as Iran’s support to the Assad regime in Syria, the Shiite militia in Iraq, or HezboAllah in Lebanon. In fact, Salisbury argues that the Houthis biggest supporter is former president Saleh, his militias and party, the General People’s Congress. Many Yemenis have expressed the irony of Saudi Arabia’s strong objections to Iran’s interference, when KSA has been supporting Saleh and his authoritarian regime for the past thirty years.

b. Popular Resistance backed by Saudi Arabia

The Saudi-led coalition was joined by its Gulf allies: the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Bahrain and Qatar, and other Arab countries including Jordan, Egypt, Morocco and Sudan (Abdullah, 2015). Oman maintained its historical policy of non-interference and refused to participate in the coalition (Abdullah, 2015). The military campaign enforced a ground, air and sea blockade on Yemen. KSA used airstrikes to target the Houthis, and provided weapons and support to the Popular Resistance to carry out ground attacks. Al-Hamdani , Baron, & Al-Madhaji (2015) argue that the only thing that unites the Popular Resistance is its rejection to the Houthi takeover, restoring Hadi’s government however, is not necessarily a priority. This means that there is a strong possibility that these factions will clash with each other, or with Hadi’s government if their demands for greater self-governance are not met. This is an important observation because it means that if the Saudi-led coalition defeats the Houthis and Hadi’s rule is restored, his authority is likely to be challenged. Al-Hamdani , Baron, & Al-Madhaji, 2015 argue that a return to a pre-intervention Hadi era is almost impossible, the status quo was not sustainable to begin with.

The Popular Resistance consists of three groups; the first one is Hirak or the Southern Secessionist Movement. Formed in 2007, Hirak aims to re-establish South Yemen as a separate country. It is also worthy to note that 80 percent of Yemen’s oil resources are located in Southern Yemen (Juneau, 2013). The second group includes a number of Sunni Salafist groups. This includes the newly formed Al Rashad party, and terrorist groups like AQAP and Daesh or the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), which are mainly driven by ideological motivations. The third group includes different armed tribes and political parties, such as Al-Islah, Yemen’s Muslim Brotherhood offshoot. These groups oppose the Houthi takeover and aim for “greater self- governance” (Al-Hamdani , Baron, & Al-Madhaji, 2015, p.4).

Aden is a case in point. Houthis were defeated in Aden, but there is a huge security vacuum. On December 6th, 2015, ISIL carried out a car bomb attack that targeted Aden’s newly appointed Governor Jafaar Mohammed Saad, the governor and six of his bodyguards were killed in the attack (Almasmari & Yan, 2015). De-escalation of violence will be challenge even if all parties agreed to come to the negotiating table. All actors have the ability and will to use violence to achieve their goals. While Yemen’s high level of unemployment provides ample recruits for different armed groups (Al-Hamdani , Baron, & Al-Madhaji, 2015)

From Fragile to Failed State: The Breakdown of Saleh’s System

Analyzing Yemen’s transition from a fragile to a failed state adds another dimension to understanding Yemen’s conflict that expands beyond the Saudi versus Iran proxy war narrative. State failure happens “when the basic functions of the state provision of security, infrastructure, the rule of law, etc. are no longer performed” (Zartman, 1995, p. 5 as cited in Dingli, 2012, p. 92). Another definition for state failure is when “states fail because they cannot provide positive political goods to their people” such as “security, health, economic opportunity, environmental surveillance and a legal and judicial framework” (Rotberg, 2002, p. 85 as cited in Dingli, 2012, p.92). However, Dingli (2013) questions the analytical usefulness of the ‘failed state thesis’ because it is based on a “Eurocentric conception of the ideal state” (p.93). Dingli argues that Yemen’s state -since 1990- has operated based on two elements: tribalism and patronage networks. She defines tribalism not as a primordial institution, rather as “territorial political arrangements” (p. that can exist in both urban and rural settings. For example members of a village may pledge allegiance to the local tribe leader, who in return provides security, manages conflicts and disputes and provide basic services such as paving roads or electricity.

Al-Dawsari (2012) further argues that Yemen’s tribal system was in fact credited for mitigating conflict and preventing Yemen from a full collapse in the absence of legitimate and capable state institutions:

Evidence about the role performed by tribes in Yemen challenges two major assumptions: that Yemen is lawless country and that tribes and the tribal system undermine stability and state building. On the contrary, in a country like Yemen, where the state is weak, the tribal system—especially tribal conflict resolution mechanisms—can help promote national reconciliation, stability, and even state building. As the United Nations and the international community try to help Yemen in its critical transition and state-building process, policymakers and practitioners need to explore ways in which the traditional system can compliment and strengthen this process. Tribes have played an important part in preventing and resolving conflicts, maintaining order, and promoting peace and reconciliation both at the national and local levels. This suggests that, contrary to the mainstream perception, the tribal structure and system has in fact been responsible for holding the country together in recent decades (Al-Dawsari, 2012, p.8).

Saudi Arabia’s policy of containment or keeping Yemen “weak but stable”(Clausen, 2015,p. 20)is likely to fail with the current military intervention. This is because the system that has allowed a minimum level of stability in Yemen for the past 30 years collapsed in the aftermath of the 2011 uprising. Saleh was able to maintain control through a delicate governing system that leveraged two things: Yemen’s tribal system and patronage links. This delicate system allowed Yemen to remain a fragile, but not a fully-fledged failed state. The 2011 Yemeni uprising and its aftermath constituted a turning point that caused this delicate system to collapse. Saudi Arabia attempted and failed to restore the pre-2011 status quo through the Gulf Initiative, which aimed to control Yemen’s transition by replacing Saleh with another pro-Saudi president. Moreover, the Houthi takeover caused a further fragmentation and decentralization of power, and Operation Decisive Storm has only exacerbated it. Al-Rasheed (2015) points to the fact that Saudi Arabia has not yet presented a reconstruction plan for Yemen or a strategy to rebuild its institutions. Indeed, destroying state institutions is easy, rebuilding them is not, and the longer the war continue the harder it will be to rebuild Yemen’s central government. Cordesmans (2015) argues that “no campaign [in Yemen] can succeed that does not blend military action with some form of effective stability operations bordering on nation building” (p.1). This means that any military victory will be temporary, unless some form of nation-building takes place in Yemen.

Saudi Arabia’s Foreign Policy in Yemen: A Strategic Failure?

Saudi Arabia’s war in Yemen can be viewed as the latest manifestation of Saudi Arabia’s assertive post-2011 foreign policy. The 2011 Arab uprisings resulted in a restructuring of the region’s political landscape. The fall of the Pan-Arab dictators of Libya and Egypt for example offered the Gulf regimes an opportunity to “project power” (Legrenzi & Calculli, 2013, p. 213). Furthermore, the response of Saudi Arabia and other Gulf states to the revolutionary wave included forming a foreign policy that aims to achieve two goals; strengthening regime security and preventing external forces from causing destabilization (Legrenzi & Calculli, 2013). Al-Rasheed (2015) argues that the Saudi-led war is: “not an inevitable war of self-defense forced on the leadership by Houthi expansion inside Saudi Arabia and undermining Saudi national security. Instead, it was a pre-emptive strike to inaugurate an aggressive Saudi regional foreign policy” (p.1).

Hill and Nonneman (2011) argue that “ Saudi Arabia’s foreign policy system still lacks advanced strategic capacity, operational skills and experience of sustained implementation” ( p.9). One of the fundamental reasons Saudi Arabia’s foreign policy lacks a long-term strategy is because foreign policy making is centralized in the hands of a few key royal family members. Due to the “personal nature of diplomacy” foreign policy making is not done in the Ministry of Foreign affairs, rather it is in the hands of a few people in the royal family. Indeed, foreign policy making in Saudi Arabia is personalistic rather than institutionalized.

As Richard Haas puts it “foreign policy begins at home”. It is important to explore the internal dynamics of Saudi foreign policy making to understand all the motivations that led Saudi Arabia to intervene in Yemen. When King Salman took power in January 2015, he faced the challenge of consolidating his power and assuring domestic, regional and global observers of his control. Al-Rasheed (2015) argues that waging a war in Yemen helped the new King project power and rally domestic nationalistic support. Further, Abdullah (2015) explains that the timing of the operation had a geostrategic significance for Saudi Arabia. The military operation launched on March 25th, at the same time the European Union and the P5+1 convened from March 26th to April 2nd in Lausanne, Switzerland to discuss the Iran nuclear deal framework. The Saudis were not included in the negotiations in any way, and they have voiced their criticism that the U.S. and Iran negotiated the terms of the deal isolated from any other issue such as Iran’s regional influence and interventions in Iraq or Syria (Abdullah, 2015). 

Al-Muslimi (2015) argues that the 2015 Saudi-led intervention is a result of the failure of Saudi and the GCC countries to engage economically and politically with Yemen. As a result, they resorted to military intervention to change the internal political dynamics of the country. Al-Muslimi (2015) argues that this pattern can be found in the 1990s when Saudi ‘punished’ Yemen when former president Saleh decided to support Saddam in his decision to invade Kuwait. The exodus of over one million Yemeni workers from the Gulf caused an economic shock to an already weak economy. Further, Al-Muslimi (2015) mentions that Saudi Arabia provided financial, military and economic support to Egypt after its transition of power, but the same was not applied to Yemen after the “Gulf Initiative”, even though Yemen desperately needed aid. Al-Muslimi highlights an important aspect of the current conflict, which is the historical ‘apathy’ from the rich Gulf to its poor, southern neighbour.

Yemen is a poor country with a weak economy, high unemployment, and high illiteracy rates. Illiteracy rates are estimated between 30 and 40 percent, while youth unemployment reached 30 percent in 2013. Yemen is also one of the 50 least developed countries according to the United Nation’s designation (UNICEF, 2015). High unemployment provides ample recruits for armed militias and insurgency groups. Patrick (2015) argues that Saudi has no articulated long-term strategy in Yemen. Saudi has not presented a viable political resolution to the conflict, and it continued to bomb different cities in Yemen. A military victory is unlikely as Saudi continues to rely on airstrikes, while its ground forces are no match to the Houthi rebels, who have an advantage of knowing and hiding in Yemen’s different mountainous terrains. 

Officially, Operation Decisive Storm has ended, and Operation Restoring Hope was launched to achieve a political solution to Yemen’s crisis. However, several reports indicate that Saudi airstrikes have not stopped. Al-Rasheed (2015) argues that if some kind of political solution is not reached soon, then Saudi Arabia’s military engagement will likely prolong. This will constitute an increasing cost on the Kingdom’s economy as low oil prices have already negatively impacted government revenues (Al-Rasheed, 2015). Indeed, the longer Saudi Arabia’s military engagement in Yemen persists, the harder it will become for the regime to rally domestic support for it. The intervention has been called a ‘gambit’ (Patrick, 2015) and ‘impossible to win’ (Al-Rasheed, 2015).

The intervention illustrates a strategic failure to plan and implement a coherent long-term national security strategy. In addition to the large expenses of the war, direct military and civilian casualties, the Kingdom will need to equip itself for possible future terrorist attacks on its soil. Daesh or ISIL has already carried out two deadly suicide attacks with over 20 casualties in May in the eastern provinces of KSA where its Shia population is concentrated (The Guardian, 2015). The most recent ISIL attack in Saudi Arabia occurred on October 27th, 2015 in Najran where Saudi Arabia’s Isma’ili minority resides (AlJazeera, 2015).

A full-fledged failed state in Yemen is both a national and global security threat. In addition to international terror groups like AQAP and ISIL, maritime security is a major security concern. About four percent of global oil production flows through Bab al-Mandab, the strait that connects the Gulf of Aden and the Red Sea (Juneau, 2013).Yemen is also geographically close to Somalia, another failed state. The “Yemen-Somalia nexus”, which links the Arabian Peninsula and Horn of Africa, may face an increase in piracy, illegal smuggling of weapons, drugs and human trafficking.

A Possible Political Solution?

The humanitarian cost of Yemen’s conflict is deepening. Since March, 2015, civilian causalities have reached over 5,800 and over 27,000 injuries (Middle East Eye, 2015). When the UN appealed for $274 in emergency relief, Saudi Arabia pledged to pay the entire amount. However, the UN is yet to confirm whether or not those funds have been received (Mitreski, 2015). Further, since Saudi Arabia is enforcing a ground, sea and air blockade, aid is only going through Aden, and barely reaching other areas in Yemen. Mitreski (2015) explains that such actions can be seen as ‘collective punishment’ and it is not a sustainable strategy.

There have been a number of UN sponsored talks, however they have failed because it has been hard to maintain a ceasefire even when all parties have agreed to it. The most recent example is a planned ceasefire starting from December 14th to mark a new round of peace talks in Geneva. However, it is unclear whether the ceasefire will be honored because fighting intensified two days before the planned truce (Middle East Eye, 2015).

Al-Madhaji , Sidahmed, & Al-Muslimi (2015) recommend the role of Oman as a viable mediator since it is Yemen’s neighbor, and the only GCC country that declined to join the Saudi-led coalition. Oman has already attempted to negotiate with the Houthis and presented a seven-point peace plan, but their negotiation efforts have failed so far. It also stressed the importance of forming a new constitution draft as a cornerstone to any political solution. Al-Madhaji , Sidahmed, & Al-Muslimi (2015) also affirm that “one of the main issues made the Gulf Initiative ultimately collapse was that it was not accompanied with a quick economic and aid Plan” (p.7), hence any solution in the future must include economic aid.

Al-Hamdani, Baron and Al-Madhaji (2015) argue that even if some level of agreement was reached among local actors, if Saudi Arabia and Iran wanted the conflict to continue, then it would. Hence, regional will to de-escalate the conflict will be a necessary condition, but not a sufficient condition for a political settlement. The fundamental question of the basis and legitimacy of the nation state has not been answered in Yemen. Is the country heading towards secession? Is it possible to form a centralized government? Or will federalism be the country’s best option? These are the questions Yemen will be facing in the short and long-term.

Conclusion

This essay has argued that Saudi Arabia’s military intervention in Yemen has led to the regionalization of Yemen’s war resulting in significant implications for the region as a whole. The Saudi intervention will likely fail to achieve its goal of containing and controlling Yemen’s politics by restoring Hadi’s government. This reflects a failure in Saudi Arabian foreign policy making, that it has not come up with a long-term effective strategy to deal with Yemen. Yemen has joined Iraq, Syria and Libya where the political vacuums in these countries have become a theatre for regional contestation. Indeed, this is an alarming sign to direction of the new cold war in the region. There have been three narratives to describe Yemen’s conflict: a Saudi-Iranian proxy war, a sectarian war, and a failed state/safe haven for terrorist. Even though each framework is useful, it is also important to investigate the limits of each one. One limit is ignoring the complex internal dynamics of Yemen’s domestic power struggle.

At this point it is unclear how long Saudi Arabia will remain engaged militarily in Yemen. But it is clear that the longer it takes to settle the conflict politically, the more difficult it will become to face national, regional, and global security threats originating from Yemen. In sum, Yemen was a fragile state with an internal power struggle, and the Saudi intervention turned it into a regional one. This has resulted in state failure, and a civil war that could continue for decades.

Saudi Arabia and the Regionalization of Yemen


----------



## ulyses (7 May 2016)

Siguen los asesinatos en Aden, esta vez un coronel del ejercito.

Army colonel gunned down in Yemen's Aden


A Yemeni army colonel was gunned down in Aden on Saturday in the latest in a spate of assassinations of senior officers that underlines the persistent insecurity in the city.

A gunman riding on the back of a motorcycle killed Colonel Badr al-Yafei in the city's Khormaksar district, which houses diplomatic missions and the airport, a security official told AFP.

Yemen's second city is the headquarters of the government and its allies in a Saudi-led coalition as they battle Iran-backed rebels who control the capital Sanaa.

But 10 months after pro-government forces drove the rebels out of the city, they are still struggling to assert their authority over a *growing presence of extremists of both Al-Qaeda and the Islamic State group.*

On Friday, the governor of Aden's Mansura prison was killed in a similar ride-by shooting.

Late last month, gunmen killed the city's traffic police chief while Aden's police chief escaped two assassination attempts in the space of a week, one of which killed four of his guards.

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 13:39 ----------

Los americanos han desplegado tropas en yemen, en noticias anteriores ya se hablaba de "marines" combatiendo en Hadramut junto a tropas de EAU

U.S. military on ground in Yemen | Politics - WESH Home

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 13:43 ----------

US sends troops to Yemen, steps up anti-Qaeda strikes

The Pentagon acknowledged for the first time Friday it has deployed US troops to Yemen since the country's collapse last year to bolster government and Arab coalition forces battling Al-Qaeda.

Spokesman Navy Captain Jeff Davis said the US military has also stepped up air strikes against fighters with Yemen-based Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP).

*A "very small number" of American military personnel has been working from a "fixed location" with Yemeni and Arab coalition forces -- especially the Emiratis *-- in recent weeks around Mukalla, a port city seized by AQAP a year ago, Davis said.

"This is of great interest to us. It does not serve our interests to have a terrorist organization in charge of a port city, and so we are assisting in that," the spokesman added.

He said the troops were helping the Emiratis with "intelligence support," but declined to say if they are special operations forces....

US sends troops to Yemen, steps up anti-Qaeda strikes


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 (8 May 2016)

La incompetencia de Arabia Saudí ha forzado a implicarse a los yankees....
Pentágono confirma: Militares de EEUU apoyan a Riad en Yemen
::
Cada vez más clara la III....


----------



## Javisklax (8 May 2016)

Esperemos que se lleven su merecido, aqui todo el mundo se apunta a matar, espero que les hagan lo mismo a ellos


----------



## 4motion (9 May 2016)

Espero que empiecen a llegar cadáveres 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk


----------



## ulyses (10 May 2016)

Los sauditas dicen haber interceptado un misil lanzado contra sus tropas, no indica detalles ni del tipo de misil ni del objetivo que buscaba.

Saudi intercepts missile from Yemen, truce maintained - ArabianBusiness.com


ultima hora: parece que el misil ha impactado contra una base militar saudita en Khamis mushait, se desconoce el balance de muertos y daños.

los sauditas dicen que lo han interceptado en vuelo.

el ataque surge como respuesta a los continuos bombardeos de la aviacion saudi que en desde el lunes han causado al menos 13 muertos.

---------- Post added 10-may-2016 at 11:03 ----------

Intercambio de fuego de artillería en Taiz, 

las fuerzas pro sauditas reconocen al menos una baja entre sus filas, aunque
dicen que su propia artilleríaa respondió matando a 5 soldados houties


----------



## ulyses (10 May 2016)

Los sionistas + arabia saudita + EEUU + lacayos estan preparando UNA GUERRA TOTAL contra el Yemen.

Farsnews


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2016)

La nueva legión imperial se encamina hacía la provincia de Marib, 






http://khabaragency.net/news60121.html


----------



## la mano negra (11 May 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> La nueva legión imperial se encamina hacía la provincia de Marib,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los moradores de las arenas sabrán recibirlos como se merecen.

¡ VIVA EL EJE DE LA RESISTENCIA ! ¡ VIVAN LOS PUEBLOS CON HOMBRES Y MUJERES DIGNOS Y VALIENTES ! ¡ LA MUERTE HARÁ COSECHA DOBLADA CON LOS MALNACIDOS !


----------



## ulyses (11 May 2016)

coche bomba revienta hiriendo a un general pro-hadi, tambien a un soldado.

Commander injured in military base attack in Yemen's Hadramawt

A commander was injured when a car bomb targeting a military station in Yemen’s Hadramawt region exploded on Wednesday.

General Abdul Kareem al-Zumha was among those wounded in the attack that rocked al-Batinah in the al-Qutn directorate.

A chief security guard as well as lower-ranked soldiers stationed at the centre were also injured in the attack, a military source told The New Arab.

Hadramawt is divided between two military regions, the first of which covering the valley and desert while the second includes the coastal areas of Mukalla city.

Pro-government forces, backed by the Arab coalition involved in the conflict, launched a major operation to liberate southern provinces from al-Qaeda last month.

On May 6, al-Qaeda militants began an operation to withdraw from two cities in Yemen's southern Abyan province following tribal mediation to spare destruction.

Pressure from locals who wanted to spare their Zinjibar and Jaar, as well as homes from destruction forced tribal leaders to mediate and arrive at an appropriate resolution, a tribal elder suggested.

The departure comes just days after a similar withdrawal freed the port city of Mukalla of al-Qaeda militants more than a year after they seized control.

The fighters ascended upon Mukalla on April 24, forcing militants to withdraw from the city in just a few hours.

Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula – Yemen's branch of the group – allegedly withdrew from the city to save it from destruction and bloodshed, debunking claims by the Saudi-led coalition suggesting a fierce battle killed 800 militants. 

AQAP allegedly earned an estimated $2 million a day in revenue from port taxes and fuel smuggling in Mukalla, a city of about 500,000 citizens.

---------- Post added 11-may-2016 at 17:32 ----------

otra bomba-viviente revienta al paso de otro general pro-hadi

mata a 8
hiere a 17

el general esta herido, se sospecha de AQAP y/o ISIS en Yemen

Suicide bomber strikes Yemen military convoy, kills 8 - official | Reuters

A suicide bomber killed at least eight people and wounded 17, including a senior commander, when he rammed a car laden with explosives into a government military convoy travelling in eastern Yemen on Wednesday, a security official said.

The official said that six soldiers and two civilians died in the attack near the city of al-Qatan on the convoy of General Abdul-Rahman al-Halili, head of Yemen's First Military Region which is loyal to President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Halili, who was on his way to inspect Yemeni government forces when the attack took place, suffered medium injuries in the attack, the official added.

No one claimed responsibility for the attack, but Islamist militants from al Qaeda and Islamic State have repeatedly carried out attacks against Yemeni military and security forces in southern and eastern Yemen in recent months.

Hadi supporters, backed mainly by United Arab Emirates (UAE) forces in the Saudi-led coalition, drove al Qaeda militants from the Hadramout provincial capital in a military offensive last month.

Islamist militants have exploited a civil war pitting supporters of the Saudi-backed Hadi and the Iran-allied Houthis to extend their control over areas in southern and eastern Yemen and recruit followers.

The growing militant threat has spurred U.N.-sponsored peace talks between Hadi's government and the Houthis now underway in Kuwait.

---------- Post added 11-may-2016 at 17:37 ----------

En otro orden de cosas es posible que se esté cerca de un acuerdo en cuanto a los prisioneros de cada parte, no pongo enlaces porque de momento hay mucho ruido , y declaraciones y contradeclaraciones, pero últimamente parece que el acuerdo sobre liberación de prisioneros esta cerca, seguiré informando.


----------



## ulyses (12 May 2016)

podría existir un acuerdo para liberar los prisioneros mutuos con ocasión del Ramadan musulman....este año tendra lugar en Junio

hay un "comité de prisioneros"que tomara una decision el miercoles-jueves de la semana próxima.

podría ser un comienzo , quien sabe

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 10:16 ----------

otra cosa:

Los chinos estan preocupados por las amenazas al tráfico marítimo en esa zona estratégica y sin hacer ruido se están involucrnado diplomaticamente al mas alto nivel para buscar una solución al conflicto

Chinese, Yemeni FMs discuss Yemen peace talks, bilateral ties - Xinhua | English.news.cn

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 10:35 ----------

En cuanto a la presencia de soldados americanos en yemen, ésta viola el derecho internacional pues NO ha sido precedida por una declaración formal de guerra.

ni siquiera ha sido autorizada por el congreso de los EEUU, los yankis vuelven a jugar con fuego.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 May 2016)

Los chinos no pueden vivir sin paso libre de mercancías por el estrecho y Suez.


----------



## ulyses (12 May 2016)

Siguen los ataques suicidas contra las fuerzas pro-sauditas.


Es muy extraño, a mi me parece que hay una fractura entre EAU paises del golfo por un lado y Arabia Saudita por otro ,pues los perros se estan revolviendo contra sus amos.

coche bomba y al menos 2 bombazos mas en base naval de mukalla..

Algo raro se esta cociendo en Yemen. La noticia busquenla aquï:

© 2016 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## ulyses (12 May 2016)

Al menos 10 soldados muertos en los ataques de mukalla, hay el doble de heridos.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 13:39 ----------

El ataque se ha producido 2 horas antes de la llegada del primer ministro, Ahmed Obeid bin Daghr ,(del gobierno hadi) justo a esa base.

parece que no lo han pillado.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 13:46 ----------

MI TEORIA:

Los atentados son cosa de ISIS en Yemen, éstos es posible que tengan respaldo saudita y han criticado a sus parientes de AQAP (Al Qaeda en Yemen) por haberse retirado de Mukalla.

como dije en unos post anteriores el AQAP siempre ha sido respaldado como herramienta contra los houties por los aliados del golfo y creo que esto sigue siendo así,

lo único que han escenificado su "retirada" como parte organizada.

ISIS se ha negado a pasar a la sombra y/o integrarse en las fuerzas prohadi , no se el motivo, pero de ahi estan surgiendo estas fricciones entre aliados.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2016)

Parece ser que es el ISIS quien a reivindicado el suicida bomba en Mukalla







Emiratos (UAE) dice que en Yemen "Hemos encontrado pruebas concretas en Al Mukalla de la cooperación entre AQAP e Islah." ¿HH.MM Hermanos Musulmanes?
https://twitter.com/AnwarGargash/status/728491135283417088

Por otra parte, según *lefigaro*, dicen que los saudítas han cambiado de prioridades y que ya no son los houthis, su objetivo, sino AAQAP e ISIS...ienso:

Hasta he leído por twitter que los houthis y US marines habrían coincidido en algunas escaramuzas de Marib, pero no enfrentados ¡¡ojo!! 

Si. Bastante confusión.


----------



## ulyses (14 May 2016)

*Occidente *pulverizando niños en Yemen...




*How can the United States, Britain, and France keep shipping Riyadh arms when its pilots are dropping bombs on innocent civilians?*

By Rasha Mohamed, Rawan Shaif
March 25, 2016



*Saudi Arabia Is Committing War Crimes in Yemen*

LONDON and SANAA — It was a hot, dry day in early July 2015. Salah Basrallah, a farmer in Yemen’s northern region of Saada, stood among a cluster of nine houses that used to comprise his little village of Eram. He surveyed the pulverized scene in silence. He had lost 21 family members in four consecutive airstrikes on his village, including his six children and wife. Nearby lay the remnants of an* MK-80 series bomb*, similar to those found at many other coalition strike locations and which the United States is known to supply to Saudi Arabia.

The attacks killed 55 people in total, according to local authorities in Saada, including 35 children. Several people were killed in follow-up airstrikes, as they tried to rescue people in the aftermath of the first bombing. It took survivors five days to dig out all the bodies; many had been shredded to pieces.....



....The Saudi-led coalition’s response to reports of civilians unlawfully killed — *and homes, schools, and infrastructure destroyed *— *has been to constantly repeat the mantra that “only military targets are hit by airstrikes.” **The situation on the ground tells a very different story.* With each unlawful coalition airstrike, it becomes more evident that Saudi Arabia and other coalition members either do not care about respecting international humanitarian law or are incapable of adhering to its fundamental rules.

And yet, *Britain*, the *United States*, and *France *continue to authorize lucrative arms deals with the Saudi-led coalition — apparently without batting an eyelash.

*Since November 2013, the U.S. Defense Department has authorized more than $35.7 billion in major arms deals to Saudi Arabia.*

This includes the announcement of a $1.29 billion U.S. arms sale to Saudi Arabia in November 2015 that will supply Riyadh with 18,440 bombs and 1,500 warheads. 

*Meanwhile, during his time in office, British Prime Minister David Cameron has overseen the sale of more than $9 billion worth of weaponry to Saudi Arabia, including nearly $4 billion since airstrikes on Yemen began, according to the Campaign Against Arms Trade, a London-based NGO.......*



el que pueda que duerma tranquilo, aqui teneis el articulo completo:

Saudi Arabia Is Committing War Crimes in Yemen | Foreign Policy


----------



## ulyses (14 May 2016)

Los americanos han desplegado:

*15 helicopteros apache

5 helicopteros black hawk*

en el sur de yemen (base de AL-Anad) junto al menos un centenar de sus fuerzas 
especiales.

las aeronaves , antes de tomar tierra en Yemen, despegaron desde barcos de guerra que los EEUU tienen desplegados en el mar rojo.

Farsnews

"15 Apache and five Black Hawk choppers have been sent to al-Anad military base in Lahij province in Southern Yemen," the Arabic-language news website al-Khabar quoted an unnamed military source as saying on Saturday.

The source noted that the Black Hawk and Apache helicopters had taken off from Indiana warship in the Red Sea.

The dispatch of modern military helicopters by the US army to Southern Yemen came after the US Army deployed 100 special forces in al-Anad military base.

The Pentagon said Friday that it sent the US special operations forces back to Yemen to provide training and assistance to the Arab coalition to allegedly fight al Qaeda militants in the fractured country.

The US troops with full military equipment have been stationed in al-Anad military base in Southern Yemen.

In a relevant development earlier on Saturday, Ansarullah popular movement in a statement condemned the US deployment in the Southern parts of Yemen.

"This action is in line with Washington's colonial goals and is blatant aggression against Yemen," part of the statement read.

The statement reiterated that the Yemeni people irrespective of their political inclinations are against the US troops' deployment in their country.

"The UN and world countries should not remain silent about the US military intervention in Yemen," it added.

The statement described the US redeployment of special forces in Southern Yemen a dangerous move at a time when political efforts and peace talks are underway in Kuwait for putting an end to war and suffering of the Yemeni people.


----------



## ulyses (15 May 2016)

ULTIMA HORA: Suicida se vuela por los aires y se lleva a 12 aspirantes y oficiales de policia en mukalla hay 17 heridos.

se cree que ha sido ISIS en yemen.

12 killed in a suicide bomb attack in Yemen
A suicide bomber on Sunday detonated his explosives among policemen standing in line outside a police base in the southern Yemeni city of Mukalla, killing 12 and wounding 17, security officials said.

The Yemeni affiliate of the extremist Islamist State group claimed responsibility for the attack in a statement posted on social media networks by sympathisers with the group.

Sunday’s victims were policemen returning to work for the first time since last month’s recapture of Mukalla by forces of the internationally recognised government. The port city had been held for more than a year by Yemen’s local al-Qaida affiliate.

The victims also included young men applying for jobs with the city’s local police, according to the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorised


edito:

Ya hay al menos 25 muertos entre oficiales y aspirantes, al menos una decena heridos de gravedad.


----------



## ulyses (15 May 2016)

Ya van al menos 37 muertos en el ataque contra el centro de reclutamiento.

At least 37 police killed in bomb attacks on Yemen port city recaptured from al-Qaeda


----------



## bladu (16 May 2016)

¿De las batallas de los Hadi ya no salen noticias o que?.

Solo se habla de los del ISIS y AL Qaeda. ¿En el Yemen estan enemistados con Arabia Saudi / Qatar / Emiratos?


----------



## Javisklax (22 May 2016)

Oye se sabe algoo???? Voy a mirar esta noche el twitter que tengo noticieros yemenies, y cuelgo algo, por que esta guerra es igual de importante que la de Siria, incluso mas,por eso no es nada facil conseguir información


----------



## ulyses (23 May 2016)

2 suicidas cargados de bombas se han inmolado en Aden , han matado a 45 personas y hay diocenas de heridos.

El objetivo ha sido un centro de reclutamiento de tropas para Hadi, una de las explosiones fue un coche boma arrojado contra una fila de aspirantes que arraso 20 vidas.

El otro suicida se enontraba entre los aspirantes y entre soldados que protegian la casa del comandante del cuartel.

la autoria es reclamada por el ISIS en Yemen.

Yemen suicide bombings: Isis claim responsibility for attack which killed at least 40 people in Aden | Middle East | News | The Independent


----------



## Alan moore (23 May 2016)

Gloria eterna al heroico pueblo yemení .


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2016)

Otro misil balístico ha sido lanzado esta noche desde Hodeidah, Yemen, hacia Arabia Saudita. 

El suicida del centro de reclutamiento:


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (25 May 2016)

Al menos tres personas fallecieron el martes a raíz de la explosión de una bomba casera en una universidad de la capital yemení Saná, y varios más resultaron heridos, comunicó la cadena televisiva Sky News Arabia.

Tres muertos en una explosión en la capital de Yemen


----------



## mirkoxx (7 Jun 2016)

*Muere un soldado saudí en ataque de represalia yemení.*
martes, 7 de junio de 2016 18:14







_*En respuesta a la incesante ofensiva de Arabia Saudí contra su vecino sureño, las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado este martes un ataque de represalia contra la región de Al-Juba y han logrado abatir a un soldado saudí.*_

Según fuentes locales yemeníes, en reacción a los bombardeos saudíes contra la región de Midi (en la provincia noroccidental de Hayyah) y la provincia sureña de Al-Harath, las fuerzas yemeníes atacaron Al-Juba, en la frontera saudí-yemení.

A modo de contestación a la agresión saudí a Yemen, iniciada en marzo de 2015, las fuerzas populares y del Ejército yemení han llevado a cabo varios ataques de represalia contra las fuerzas saudíes obteniendo avances significativos. 

Muere un soldado saudí en ataque de represalia yemení - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Ratnik (11 Jun 2016)

La situación de la guerra en Yemen empieza a pasar factura a Arabia Saudí. 

El coste de la guerra en Yemen empieza a preocupar a los saudíes | Internacional | EL PAÍS

El coste de la guerra en Yemen empieza a preocupar a los saudíes
El gasto militar sumado a la caída del precio del petróleo obliga a hacer recortes en la educación, la sanidad y las infraestructuras.

Al recibir la última nómina hace unos días, el saudí Yaafar M. notó un descuento de 4.000 riales (1.000 euros). Tras consultar en la web de la universidad de Riad donde da clases, descubrió que se le ha retirado uno de los pluses que recibe. A él, y al resto de los profesores. “Es cosa del Ministerio [de Educación]”, le respondieron en el departamento de personal. La medida, sobre la que no se les avisó de antemano, es fruto de los recortes que el Gobierno de Arabia Saudí se ha visto obligado a imponer ante el descenso de los precios de petróleo. Sin embargo, la escasez de ingresos no parece afectar a los gastos militares y de seguridad, algo que preocupa a un creciente número de saudíes.

Los ajustes alcanzan a todos los ámbitos. En los hospitales públicos se han suprimido las horas extras y los incentivos por asistir a conferencias. En los privados, los médicos acusan un descenso de pacientes. “Al disponer de menos dinero, muchos saudíes acuden a la sanidad pública, y entre los extranjeros, como se contrata menos, hay menos asegurados”, explican fuentes médicas.

“Todo esto mientras [los gobernantes] se dedican a destruir Yemen y no dejan de comprar armas”, se queja Yaafar M. con inusual franqueza ante un extranjero.

Aunque Arabia Saudí ha reducido su presupuesto de defensa un 2 % este año, es el octavo país que más gasta en armamento, unos 42.500 millones de euros, según la consultora IHS, y planea aumentar esa cifra un 27 % durante los próximos cinco años.

Oficialmente, la intervención en Yemen es una empresa popular que ha desatado una oleada de patriotismo. Son numerosas las voces que respaldan “dar una lección a Irán”. En un país mayoritariamente suní, y donde impera una interpretación especialmente rígida de esa rama del islam, los conflictos de Siria, Irak, Bahréin, Líbano y Yemen se ven como resultado de la intervención de Teherán. Acostumbrados a una visión monolítica del mundo, los saudíes encajan mal la diversidad y descartan que los chiíes de Bahréin o los rebeldes Huthis de Yemen se hayan levantado contra sus Gobiernos sin el apoyo iraní. Las intervenciones de EE. UU. en Irak y Afganistán, que han terminado beneficiando a la República Islámica, les han convencido de que los suníes (el 90 % de los musulmanes) están amenazados por los chiíes.

“La mayoría de la gente piensa que debiéramos haberlo hecho hace años, sin embargo, también hay muchos que discrepan. Consideran que Arabia Saudí no está preparada para hacer frente a la guerra y que está costando demasiado. Sospechan que las víctimas son más numerosas de lo que se anuncia oficialmente”, admite no obstante un conocido periodista saudí a condición de no ser identificado. “La situación ya era bastante mala, no necesitábamos añadir un nuevo conflicto. No veo una salida sin perder la cara”, confía.

La prolongación de la guerra, que ya entrado en su noveno mes, añade inquietud al estado de ánimo de los saudíes. No solo no se ha logrado restaurar al Gobierno de Abdrabbo Mansur Hadi en Saná, sino que se están produciendo ataques en la frontera, dentro de territorio saudí. Poco a poco, la convicción de que las revueltas sucedidas en otros países podrían producirse también en el reino empieza a encontrar eco en algunos sectores. Incluso hay quienes están comprando casas fuera por si acaso.

*“Este país está en una situación muy preocupante”*, coinciden fuentes diplomáticas occidentales en Riad.

También los empresarios saudíes empiezan a filtrar su intranquilidad. Con el 90 % de los ingresos nacionales dependientes del petróleo, el reino se encuentra acorralado: o sube rápidamente el precio del barril, o pone fin a la aventura en Yemen. Sin embargo, todo apunta a que sus dirigentes han optado por una huida hacia adelante.

“¿Cree que vamos a tener una guerra con Irán?”, pregunta un funcionario tras el anuncio de la alianza militar islámica para combatir el terrorismo, consciente de la naturaleza suní de sus integrantes. El mismo hombre se muestra contrariado ante la promesa de 30.000 millones de riales (unos 7.500 millones de euros) que su país hizo a Egipto al día siguiente. “Ese dinero nos hace falta aquí para crear empleos”, afirma bajando la voz. (Según las estadísticas oficiales, la mitad de los jóvenes sin estudios universitarios están en paro). Para eso, y para mejorar la habitabilidad de sus ciudades, cuyas carencias se aprecian en un simple paseo por Yeddah o Riad.


*La crisis alcanza a las grandes constructoras y a los estudiantes*

Á. ESPINOSA

La crisis también ha llegado a las grandes empresas constructoras del país. Un ingeniero técnico que trabaja para Saudi Oger cuenta que en su departamento no han cobrado el sueldo desde agosto. “Ya nos ocurrió en 2013 y luego nos pagaron; pero esta vez está siendo más largo y debido a que el Gobierno ha cerrado el año fiscal, ya no hará pagos hasta el 15 de enero”, explica. El imperio Bin Ladin va a despedir a 15.000 trabajadores.

Además, el generoso programa de becas para estudiar en el extranjero que implantó el fallecido rey Abdalá, se ha reducido significativamente. A partir del próximo curso solo accederán quienes cursen carreras que las autoridades consideran estratégicas como ingeniería, medicina o administración de empresas. De hecho, se ha cancelado la feria académica a la que solían acudir universidades de todo el mundo, incluidas varias españolas, en busca de matrículas que les suponían un buen pellizco. Saudia, la línea aérea de propiedad estatal, ha anunciado la supresión de los descuentos a los estudiantes en los vuelos interiores.


----------



## bladu (12 Jun 2016)

Esta noticia no es nueva, hace meses que salio e incluso esta publica en este post. Porque la lei aqui. Aun así te doy un thanks, por revivir el hilo...


----------



## mazuste (15 Jun 2016)

450 días de guerra
450 de bombardeos
450 días de complicidad de la ONU
450 días de silencio mediático

Y E M E N


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2016)

Los Houthis y el ejercito con Saleh derrotan a Emiratos Árabes Unidos
Ya solo le falta que Barbaria Saudi se de cuenta que lo suyo está perdido hace mucho. 

*Emiratos (EAU) anuncia el fin de las operaciones militares en Yemen*

http://defn.ws/NfzY501qalu


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jun 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Los Houthis y el ejercito con Saleh derrotan a Emiratos Árabes Unidos
> Ya solo le falta que Barbaria Saudi se de cuenta que lo suyo está perdido hace mucho.
> 
> *Emiratos (EAU) anuncia el fin de las operaciones militares en Yemen*
> ...



Son unos fieras los houtis, si esto se confirma sobre el terreno no veo la intervención saudí en Siria ni borracho.


----------



## Javisklax (16 Jun 2016)

Ni en siria ni un beneficio de todo esto, mas bien su fin como lo conocemos hoy, y ojalá que eso del karma haga efecto en ese país de degenerados


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Jun 2016)

La visión de parte de los primos de los Saud:

*Cronología:*

The politics of Yemen are fascinating and complex. The current crisis has roots in issues that stretch back years. Since the autumn of 2014, the situation has escalated.

Yemen was one of the countries that witnessed Arab Spring protests from 2011. Ali Abdullah Saleh had ruled the country since 1990 — and, before unification, he had been in power in north Yemen since 1978.

2011

As protests swept across the country, the GCC backed a transitional plan for the country, which saw Mr Saleh removed from power. 

2012

Mr Saleh’s long-time deputy Abdrabu Mansur Hadi took over as interim president.

Mr Hadi’s time as president had some successes but also some new challenges. He sought to balance the demands from different parts of Yemeni society. In particular, Mr Hadi tried to keep the southern movement Hirak — which wants extra powers for the south and has even talked of secession — from splitting the country. 

Mr Hadi also faced the threat of Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, thought to be one of the most dangerous branches of Al Qaeda. AQAP, as the group is known, has tried to bring down airliners and was implicated in the attack on the Charlie Hebdo magazine in Paris in January. For the United States, the fight against AQAP is a key part of its interest in Yemen and Mr Hadi worked with the US to allow drone strikes across parts of Yemen.

2014

● Yemen and Mr Hadi faced a new challenge. The Houthi rebels, also known as Ansarullah, have fought an on-off war with the central government, from their stronghold in the far north-west of Yemen, bordering Saudi Arabia. Battles have been fought since around 2003, with no conclusive victory on either side.

● The Houthis began to move out of their northern stronghold and make military advances towards the capital, Sanaa. 

The Houthis use the language of national revolution and say they are protecting the rights of all Yemenis. But many inside and outside of the country are suspicious of their motives.

Critics of the Houthis, in particular the Gulf states, say they receive money, training and weapons from Iran. They are also being backed by Ali Abdullah Saleh and the army divisions loyal to him.

● In September, the Houthis swept into Sanaa, forced the prime minister to resign and called for a new unity government.

2015

● In January, the Houthis shelled the presidential palace in Sanaa and placed Mr Hadi under house arrest. Days later, the Houthis announced they had dissolved Yemen’s parliament and were assuming control of Yemen’s government.

Demonstrations took place across the south of Yemen, declaring themselves free of control by Sanaa and refusing to accept the authority of the Houthis.

● At the end of February, Mr Hadi escaped house arrest in Sanaa and fled to the southern capital of Aden. He declared that he was still the country’s legitimate president and resumed governing.

In response, warplanes allied to the Houthi rebels bombed Mr Hadi’s headquarters in Aden. The militant group began to march south.

Within days, the Houthis had taken Taez, the country’s second largest city, and seized Al Anad military base, just outside Aden. Al Anad is significant as the airbase where US military personnel were stationed. All US personnel were quickly evacuated.

The Houthis began their assault on Aden and Mr Hadi called for external intervention, asking both the United Nations and the Arab League for immediate assistance.

● On March 25th, Mr Hadi was reported to have left the country, as the Houthi rebels bore down on Aden.

At midnight that day, Saudi Arabia, working with 9 other allies, announced they had began airstrikes on Houthi positions in the capital Sanaa.

*Facciones*:

The crisis in Yemen cuts through the country’s political, tribal, regional and sectarian layers to create a complex conflict.

These are some of the most important factions.

Houthis, or Ansarullah

The group began as a movement of young men called the Believing Youth set up in 1992 to back the rights of the Zaydi Shiite sect that makes up around a fifth of Yemenis. It fought the state from 2003-2009 and more recently claimed the mantle of a national revolution, sweeping south and seizing Sanaa. The Houthis are allied to Iran, which has trained, armed and funded the group, Yemeni and Iranian officials have said. The Houthis deny receiving Iranian military training.

Abdrabu Mansur Hadi

Elected as an interim president in 2012 to lead a transition towards democracy, president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi was besieged in his residence by the Houthis after they seized Sanaa in September 2014. The former army general resigned in January 2015 and was put under house arrest. Mr Hadi escaped to Aden in February 2015, repudiated his resignation and formed a government there. He called on the army to join him.

Ali Abdullah Saleh

The ruler of north Yemen from 1978 and of the unified state from 1990, Ali Abdullah Saleh was forced to concede power in 2011 after mass protests, although he remained ceremonial president until 2012. Western countries accuse him of using his wide influence, military power base and an unlikely alliance with the Houthis to undermine Mr Hadi in an attempt to win back power.

Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula

AQAP has been the most active wing of the extremist movement for years, plotting attacks on international airliners and launching raids into Saudi Arabia. Despite repeated army campaigns to oust the group from its strongholds in the south and east, it has carried out a deadly raids against Yemen’s security forces and claimed responsibility for an attack on the Charlie Hebdo magazine in Paris that killed 12 in January 2015.

Southern Hirak

The movement is an unwieldy coalition of groups who want to reverse the state’s 1990 reunification and revive the old South Yemen. Hirak can mobilise large numbers on the streets of southern cities such as Aden, but has no coherent leadership to translate its popular support into action.

Islah

A party which combines Muslim extremist and tribal interests, Islah has widespread support across Yemen and looked poised to win more power during the transition, but has lost out in the Houthi advance. Its military might came from an alliance with General Ali Mohsen Al Ahmar, who held the loyalty of key brigades, but has fled to Saudi Arabia.
* Reuters

Yemen - The National



‘Female’ suicide bomber targets Aden police chief
<b></b> Yemeni loyalist forces and onlookers gather at the scene of a suicide attack targeting Aden’s police chief Maj Gen Shalal Shaei in Aden on April 28, 2016. Saleh Al Obeidi / AFP 


















<b></b> Pro-government forces patrol a street in Hawta, the capital of southern Lahj province which they retook from Al Qaeda, on April 24, 2016, as other loyalist fighters backed by the Saudi-led coalition launched an assault to retake the southern port city of Mukalla in Hadramawt province. Saleh Al Obeidi / AFP 


















<b></b> People inspect damage from Saudi-led air strikes on Mukalla port in southern Yemen on April 24, 2016. Reuters 


















<b></b> UN special envoy for Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed during a press conference at Kuwait's information ministry in Kuwait City on April 22, 2016. UN-brokered peace talks between the Saudi-backed Yemeni government and the Houthi rebels began on April 21 in an attempt to end a year-long war in Yemen. Raed Qutena/EPA .




News 




Yemen’s warring parties discuss forming committees to oversee transition 

Yemen’s warring parties discuss forming committees to oversee transition

The committees would focus on military and security issues.




UAE sends aid to Yemen’s Socotra Islands

Crown Prince orders 400 tonnes of aid for Yemeni people for Ramadan.




GCC welcomes UN decision to remove Saudi-led coalition from blacklist 

GCC welcomes UN decision to remove Saudi-led coalition from blacklist

The UN report on children and armed conflict – released last week – said the coalition was responsible for 60 per cent of child deaths and injuries in Yemen last year, and half the attacks on schools and hospitals.




Yemeni government makes permanent return to Aden 

Yemeni government makes permanent return to Aden

Prime minister Ahmed Obaid Bin Dagher arrives with nine ministers and four deputy ministers in a move ordered by president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi.




Pro-government forces seize rebel HQ in Taez city

Fierce fighting in city's east as resistance and military seek to avenge deadly Houthi rocket strikes on civilians.




Houthi rockets kill 17 civilians in Taez

The rockets struck a busy market in a government-held area of the city as residents were shopping in preparation for Ramadan.




Yemen thwarts Al Qaeda attack in Mukalla 

Yemen thwarts Al Qaeda attack in Mukalla

Yemeni general Faraj Salmin said the foiled attack was uncovered on Monday thanks to intelligence gathered with the help of the Saudi-led coalition forces.




Work begins to restore Aden’s power supply amid 40°C temperatures 

Work begins to restore Aden’s power supply amid 40°C temperatures

The supply had dropped to just six hours a day due to a lack of fuel and damage to power stations caused by fighting between Houthi rebels and pro-government forces before the Yemeni province was liberated last July.


----------



## SPQR (20 Jun 2016)

Mapa reciente de la situación general.

Risk Intelligence ‏@riskstaff 14 jun.

NEW #YEMEN MAP: Static situation. Frontlines remain Jawf, Nihm, Marib & northern Shabwa: follow us for next uodate







Risk Intelligence op Twitter: "NEW #YEMEN MAP: Static situation. Frontlines remain Jawf, Nihm, Marib & northern Shabwa: follow us for next uodate https://t.co/joXYoBYLsL"


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (25 Jun 2016)

Yemen evitó una gran guerra civil y convertirse en 'otro Irak', pero la situación en el país sigue siendo grave, expresaron los expertos que participaron en una mesa redonda sobre la situación actual en el país árabe, que se celebró en la agencia Rossiya Segodnya.

Yemen escapó de una gran guerra, pero el futuro del país aún no está claro


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (3 Jul 2016)

No conozco mucho de Yemen, pero por lo que leo es un país donde lo tribal, para bien y para mal, tiene gran relevancia.
Un país donde hay tantas lealtades de corte medieval digamos que es fácil de invadir (por la debilidad del gobierno central) pero difícil de conquistar y aculturar. A Maquiavelo me remito cuando señala en el capítulo V de "El Príncipe" que un estado centralizado es más difícil de conquistar pero de más fácil ocupación; mientras que un estado donde haya "nobles" que retengan poder local es fácil de conquistar (siempre hay regiones escocidas con el centro) pero difícil de mantener ocupado mucho tiempo.
Con las debidas reservas debido a las diferencias espaciotemporales, Yemen es bastante parecido a un reino bajomedieval europeo en ese aspecto de la poliarquía...


----------



## SPQR (4 Jul 2016)

Misil balístico interceptado por los saudies, supuestamente.


فيصل بن فرحان
‏@FaisalbinFarhan

Reports of a ballistic missile intercepted over Khamis Mushait this morning

https://twitter.com/FaisalbinFarhan/status/749807444549832704

@FaisalbinFarhan 13 hHace 13 horas

The missile after being intercepted. appears to be a modified SAM2. Love the Saudis with the phone cams -via @g9gg9g

https://twitter.com/FaisalbinFarhan/status/749810534078410752


----------



## SPQR (4 Jul 2016)

Evidencia de soldados (mas bien mercenarios) sudaneses en Yemen.

alex ‏@africaken1 21 jun.

Sudanese soldiers posing with UAE M-4's, also one wearing UAE Tactical body armour gear and helmet in Yemen







alex op Twitter: "Sudanese soldiers posing with UAE M-4's, also one wearing UAE Tactical body armour gear and helmet in Yemen https://t.co/EXffrWOkCg"


----------



## SPQR (9 Jul 2016)

Artículo en el excelente blog Analisis militares sobre los últimos lanzamientos de misiles entre Yemen y KSA, de los que puse fotos arriba.

Análisis Militares: Llueven misiles


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Jul 2016)

Se reactivó duramente el conflicto de Yemen; extrañamente al mismo tiempo que las fuerzas del gobierno sirio y aliados comienzan su ataque contra Aleppo y otras zonas en Siria. No me digan que esto es una coincidencia: ESTAMOS EN UN CONFLICTO GLOBAL; así que atentos en Ucrania también. 

****​*
*El día 9 de julio;* las fuerzas de Yemen y Houthis lanzaron un misil balístico contra tropas mercenarias pro-Hadi en Fadhat Nihm, Sanaa. Ese mismo día los Houthis recuperaron grandes zonas de terreno en Nihm, Marib, Jawf y Bab Al Mandab. 

Las fuerzas Houthis han matado a 25 soldados de Hadi, incluyendo un comandante, Abdo bin Mohamed Al Bukhaiti, durante los enfrentamientos en Mt Hayid Al Dhabab.

Horas después del misil contra Fadhat Nihm, el ejército de Yemen disparó otro misil balístico dirigido a las fuerzas de la coalición/Hadi en el campamento de Tadawin, Marib. *El oficial Saudí Mohamed Ahmed Abdo Al Tayifi al parecer fue asesinado en el campamento de Tadawin después de ser alcanzado por el misil balístico.* 







*El 10 de julio;* las fuerzas de Yemen bombardean posiciones enemigas en la frontera Saudí cerca del puesto Harad y en posiciones a lo largo del desierto de Midi. 

*El Ejército de Yemen y Houthis han desvelado el recién misil balístico: Zilzal 3 o Quake-3 que entrará muy pronto en funcionamiento.* 

Especificaciones: - diámetro: 650mm - longitud: 6m - peso ojiva de una tonelada - número de fragmentos: 10.000 - alcance: 65km - 100% realizado en Yemen. Su precisión para dañar la zona del ataque es de 300 metros. 













Katyusha cohetes dirigidos contra las fuerzas de la coalición y Hadi al oeste de su 3er campamento de la región en la ciudad de Marib. Debido a los ataques con los cohetes el campamento fue abandonado. 

Houthis en feroces enfrentamientos con las fuerzas de Hadi en el desierto de Midi, seguido de ataques aéreos de la coalición de Arabia Saudita, Hajja. 

Las fuerzas pro-Houthi según se informa toman el control de varios sitios en el este del Monte Sabrayn, Jawf. 

*El 11 de julio*; el Ejército y Houthis rechazan a las fuerzas de Hadi que intentan alcanzar Khalifin en Khab wa Sha'af, muchas tropas de Hadi muertas/heridas y destruidos sus vehículos, Jawf. El Comandante militante pro-Islah, Ali Mohamed Sahia, también fue asesinado en Khalifin, al parecer por minas Houthis durante los enfrentamientos. 

Houthis han rechazado a las fuerzas de Hadi que intentan llegar al área de Yam ubicado en cercanías del distrito de Nihm, matando e hiriendo a muchos combatientes enemigos. 

Houthis retoman el control de varios sitios en Ashqiri con vistas al NW del campo de Kofal, Marib.

*En las últimas horas: fuerzas yemenitas invadieron al parecer un sitio militar en la zona de Jizan después de pesados enfrentamientos en la frontera con las tropas de Arabia Saudí. ACTUALIZACIÓN: fuerzas de Yemen toman el control de varias instalaciones militares en Arabia Saudita en Rumdah, Jizan, después de enfrentamientos feroces en la frontera. Las fuerzas Houthis y de Ejército de Yemen impusieron un control total sobre el pueblo Saudita de Rumdah y sus alrededores cerca de Harad mientras avanzan profundamente en Jizan. Estos recientes avances de las fuerzas en la región de Jizan fueron hechos en respuesta a violaciones continuas de los sauditas por el bombardeo del territorio yemení. Las fuerzas yemenitas han logrado matar a varios soldados Saudíes y destruir varios vehículos blindados durante la toma del poder en Ramdah, Jizan. Por lo menos 4 soldados Sauditas también fueron asesinados durante enfrentamientos en las inmediaciones de Kofal en Marib.

La batalla en Najran, Jizan y Asir regresará pronto. Así que estad atentos!!!!* 






Ramdah

Tony Toh (@tonytohcy) | Twitter


----------



## SPQR (12 Jul 2016)

Desde luego, los Huthíes y el ejército de Yemen del Norte, le están sacando buen partido a los misiles balísticos que compraron a la URSS en los 80's.

Han matado ya unos cuantos perros de Saud con ellos.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Jul 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Se reactivó duramente el conflicto de Yemen; extrañamente al mismo tiempo que las fuerzas del gobierno sirio y aliados comienzan su ataque contra Aleppo y otras zonas en Siria. No me digan que esto es una coincidencia: ESTAMOS EN UN CONFLICTO GLOBAL; así que atentos en Ucrania también.
> 
> ****​*
> *El día 9 de julio;* las fuerzas de Yemen y Houthis lanzaron un misil balístico contra tropas mercenarias pro-Hadi en Fadhat Nihm, Sanaa. Ese mismo día los Houthis recuperaron grandes zonas de terreno en Nihm, Marib, Jawf y Bab Al Mandab.
> ...



¿No se supone que hay varios paises que ya se estan retirando de la "coalición"? los emiratos, egipcios... o eso vi hace un tiempo, estoy desactualizado de yemen...


----------



## Javisklax (13 Jul 2016)

Aqui un mapa para que veáis como va la cosa, aunque es de wikimierda ayuda


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2016)

Yemen: 179 Saudis reported dead by fatal missile strike








Yemen: informaron de 179 saudíes muertos por ataque con misiles


(Trad. Google)
17/07/2016

por Ibra Joudeh


Después de unas semanas de triunfo para las fuerzas Houthi, sus aliados tribales, y la Guardia Republicana de Yemen contra la Coalición de Arabia en múltiples frentes, la insurgencia yemení infligió un golpe aún mayor de ayer cuando un misil impactó un campo de Arabia.

El misil dirigido Jahf campamento al sur de Ta'iz actualmente ocupada por las Fuerzas Armadas saudíes. Este campo había tenido un papel decisivo tanto como un punto de partida para las fuerzas leales en Ta'iz frente y como una base de operaciones para detener Houthi avanza al sur de Ta'iz en Lahaj y Adén.

El misil lanzado era un misil estratégico OTR-21 Tochka. Las fuerzas anti-sauditas afirmaron que este ataque mató a 179 soldados. Mientras que el número puede parecer demasiado grande para ser verdad, ataques con misiles lanzados anteriores en las bases saudíes han sido devastadores en proporciones similares. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4eeUcPcEV4


----------



## mirkoxx (21 Jul 2016)

La situación en Yemen se está tornando cada vez más color de hormiga para los Sauditas; no pueden expulsar a los yemenitas de sus territorios del sur y en Yemen sus mercenarios cada vez sufren más pérdidas. 

****

Desde el 14 de Julio en adelante el alto mando saudí inició una feroz campaña aérea contra los Houthis que se encuentran en territorio del Reino en la Región de Jizan. Para complementar la ofensiva trasladaron desde Tabuk a la *14ª Brigada del Ejército Saudita* a las zonas fronterizas con Yemen. 

Las fuerzas saudíes bombardearon los valles circundantes (en control yemenita) a la ciudad de Al-Khubah en Jizan. 

*En medios de los combates en la zona del Monte Fadna en Jizan falleció el sargento saudita Hassan Ali Al Saeibi (en la foto) y el soldado Ajab Masfir Al Ahmari.* Además; los ataques aéreos saudíes en Al-Khubah se intensificaron en medio de los avances yemeníes. 







El día 16 de Julio el Ejército de Yemen disparó un misile balístico Quake-3 al campo del ejército Saudí Yalin Bin en Najran en respuesta a los ataques aéreos de la coalición. De igual forma lanzó otro misil balístico contra fuerzas de la coalición/Pro-Hadi en el campamento de Mas, Marib.

*Desde ese día las autoridades sauditas llamaron a los residentes locales a evacuar la zona cerca de las fronteras del Reino de Arabia con Yemen dentro de las 72 horas restantes.* 







De ahí en adelante se han producido feroces enfrentamientos respaldados por artillería en toda la frontera Saudita/Yemení. 

El día 17 de Julio los sauditas llevan a cabo ataques aéreos en Wadi Jara en la ciudad fronteriza de Al Khubah en Jizan. 

*Luego; las fuerzas de Yemen logran avances en Jizan al tomar el control de puestos militares en Al-Qunbur después de enfrentamientos muy duros con los Sauditas. Muchos soldados de Al-Saud murieron y otros huyeron.* Qanboor

*El Sargento Saudita Abdullah bin Musa (en la foto) muere días después por las heridas en enfrentamientos con las fuerzas de Yemen en Tuwal, Jizan. También fallece el soldado Attia Harban Al Suhaimi.* 







El 18 de Julio en Al-Khubah estallan pesados enfrentamientos entre los Saudi y las fuerzas de Yemen cuando ambos lados lanzan una ofensiva en la ciudad y sus alrededores, Jizan. Los Houthis toman varios puestos militares y pueblos en a zona. 

*Las fuerzas de Yemen asaltan el pueblo de Al-Qarn al oeste de la ciudad fronteriza de Al-Khubah en Jizan. Se habla que los sauditas sufren varios muertos y heridos.* Qarn

El 19 de Julio los yemenitas disparan 3 cohetes balísticos en la zona de Mustahdath, Jizan, en respuesta a los ataques aéreos continuos por los Saudíes. Mustahdath 

*Muchos mensajes y fotos de Sauditas alegando impactos de cohetes disparados desde Yemen en zona residencial de Jizan, con dos heridos. Mientras tanto, los combates en frontera de Arabia/Yemen rápidamente se intensifican y los Sauditas cierran varias instituciones de gobierno en Jizan. Los proyectiles yemenitas han caído en Samtah, Jizan, varios bancos locales y tribunales han cerrado.* 



Spoiler
























*Al menos tres soldados Saudíes murieron después de ataques con misiles balísticos en Mustahdath cerca de Al-Khubah, Jizan.* *Un Saudí dice que es de Jizan y que los Houthis han tomando 2 aldeas, acusando al Rey Salman de no hacer nada para detenerlos.* https://twitter.com/alsdsd2033/status/755289890556874752

Ataques con misiles desde Yemen golpearon Najran y Jizan en Arabia Saudita. *Fotos de 2 sitios en Najran.* 













El día 20 de Julio; las fuerzas dispararon más misiles hacia el campamento de la Guardia Nacional Saudita en Najran desde ayer, según se informa han causados averías en la red de comunicación militar. *Supuestas imágenes mostrando la base de la Guardia Nacional en Najran envuelta en fuego después del golpe por misiles balísticos.* https://twitter.com/msaleh221122/status/755481273297170433

*Feroces enfrentamientos en el Monte Hamdan, al sur de la ciudad de Najran, efectivos de la guardia de frontera Saudí, según informes, sufren muchas bajas.* 

Enfrentamientos en la región de Al-Khubah se intensifica y *los combatientes Houthis se dirigen hacia la planta de cemento en Jizan.* *Las fuerzas yemenitas habrían tomado el control del campo de (1) la Guardia fronteriza saudita en Al-Jabri y (2) la planta de cemento en Jizan.* (1) http://wikimapia.org/14733844/ar/قرية-الجابري

(2) http://wikimapia.org/32373632/Southern-Province-Cement-Co-Jizan

Las fuerzas de Yemen también tomaron el control de Jabal Fadna; monte con vista al pueblo de Al-Jabri en Jizan después de los enfrentamientos con las tropas de Al-Saud. La prioridad de la batalla de Jizan es el pueblo de Al-Khubah; los combatientes yemeníes están aprovechando áreas cercanas antes de asaltar la ciudad en sí misma. Debe ser recordado que las fuerzas yemeníes han tomado ya el 40% de Al-Khubah el año pasado (la zona "antigua" del pueblo). 

*Las fuerzas Sauditas se retiran de sus nuevas posiciones en Jizan, Najran y Asir mientras los yemenitas van avanzando profundamente.* 


*Houthis capturan campo del Ejército de Arabia Saudita.*
Por Leith Fadel -21/07/2016








*Las fuerzas Houthis, respaldados por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, capturaron la fábrica de cemento de Jizan que fue utilizada por el Ejército de Arabia como un puesto militar temporal cerca de la frontera de Yemen.*

Además de la captura de la fábrica de cemento de Jizan el jueves por la mañana, *las fuerzas Houthis y sus aliados también impusieron un control total sobre un campo militar en Jizan perteneciente a la Guardia de Fronteras de Arabia Saudita, dejando un gran número de combatientes de la coalición muertos en el proceso.*

Después de la captura del campo, *las fuerzas Houthis aprovecharon la pequeña cima de la montaña de Jabal Fadna después de una corta batalla con las fuerzas Sauditas.*

*Las fuerzas Houthis están avanzando rápidamente en el interior de la Provincia de Jizán de Arabia Saudita, mientras la primera línea de defensa del Ejército de Arabia se desmorona rápidamente debido a las fuertes pérdidas en el campo de batalla.*

*https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/houthi-forces-capture-saudi-army-camp/*
https://twitter.com/tonytohcy?lang=es


----------



## Javisklax (21 Jul 2016)

Dios que mierda de mapa puse, faltan todas las conquistas Houthis, y no es por nada, esto demuestra lo perdido que esta arabia saudí, ojala que pronto les llegue su merecido

PD el video que puse lo han quitado o algo por que dice file corrupte


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2016)

Lo de los yemenies de la resistencia es portentoso.
Desde marzo del año pasado que, Arabia Saudita, con la ayuda de EE.UU., Reino Unido y EAU, está tratando de someter a Yemen por la fuerza. Usando proxys exteriores y Yemenies, intentaron marchar hacia la capital, Saná. Pero todos esos esfuerzos para avanzar desde el desierto y las llanuras costeras en el corazón montañoso de Yemen fueron un puro fracaso. Miles de ataques aéreos saudíes, planificados y apoyadas por EE.UU., han destrozado gran parte de la infraestructura y el patrimonio de Yemen, sin embargo, no han conseguido voltear el equilibrio militar. 

Es más, los seguidores del movimiento Houthi y el ejército yemení leal al ex presidente Saleh les han derrotado en todas las incursiones. Incluso en la costa, donde los combatientes de al-Qaeda, con la ayuda silenciosa de los saudíes, mantienen cierto terreno alrededor de Aden. Pero no son capaces de moverse desde allí.

Los huzíes, a pesar de todos los ataques ha ocupado grandes extensiones de Arabia Saudi que aún las mantienen incluso tras las negociaciones que fracasaron y los ataques aéreos saudíes se incrementaron de nuevo acompañados del ya aburrido mantra de: "conquistaremos Sanaa en pocas semanas"... 

Los gobernantes saudíes están indignados. Esa no es la forma en que se supone que debe ser combatidos en su guerra. ¿Cómo se atreven esos yemeníes a invadir tierra saudí?

De seguido los humillados saudíes corrieron a las faldas de sus aliados "occidentales" y exigieron una respuesta contundente. Respuesta que ha sido debidamente comunicada, con una sonrisa silenciosa, ... en una declaración conjunta :



> * Los Ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del Reino Unido, EE.UU., Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos se reunió el 19 de julio en Londres para examinar la situación en Yemen, tras la reanudación de las conversaciones con la paz de la ONU dirigido en Kuwait el 16 de julio.
> ...
> Los Ministros acordaron que el conflicto en Yemen no debe poner en peligro a los vecinos de Yemen
> *



Joint statement on Yemen - News stories - GOV.UK

Repítanlo de nuevo:
*
Los Ministros acordaron que el conflicto en Yemen no debe poner en peligro vecinos de Yemen * :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

De verdad ¿No son unos salaos del copón? )))


----------



## Javisklax (21 Jul 2016)

Los ministros de exteriores o se estan riendo o es que el nivel de borreguismo mundial esta llegando un nivel verdaderamente peligroso, solo falta que digan que jugando al pokemon go se soluciona todo


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2016)

*Israel tiene un hombre menos después de entrar oficialmente la guerra genocida contra Yemen
*

Se ha informado de que Israel recientemente , ha oficializado su compromiso con el apoyo de la OTAN, respaldar a la coalición Saudi en su guerra de agresión contra Yemen. Es importante destacar que Israel está imponiendo la condición de tener a su disposición la base aérea de Taiz, en el Mar Rojo...

..."Una fuente militar yemení dice que un misil balístico Toschka disparado por el ejército y los comités populares en centro de operaciones de un campo militar de la Coalición-Arabia y sus mercenarios locales mató a varios oficiales y soldados extranjeros y locales. Entre los extranjeros muertos es un coronel israelí llamado Vegedora Yagronovesky, un analista de datos con el Ejército israelí. Ese campo militar se llama Al-Hajf al Sur de Ta'ez 







las fuerzas yemeníes derribaron un avión drone espía dice que es suministrado por Israel el 10 de julio el año 2016 Norte de Sana'a en Arhab Distrito. 

YEMEN: Israel Has a Man Down after Officially Entering Saudi Genocidal War Against Yemen


----------



## SPQR (21 Jul 2016)

Es de Almasdar, así que lo pongo con cierta reserva hasta que no encuentre otras referencias, pero si Irán ha conseguido colar misiles balísticos en Yemen, van a llorar un rato los de Saud.

Iranian-made missile destroys Saudi Army base near Yemeni border


Iranian-made missile destroys Saudi Army base near Yemeni border
By Leith Fadel - 21/07/2016 

The Houthi forces fired a number of missiles towards the Saudi National Guard base in the Jizan Region of Saudi Arabia on Thursday, resulting in the death of several soldiers.

According to local Yemeni sources, the Houthi forces used an Iranian-made Zelzal-3 propellant missile to hit the Saudi Army installation near the Yemeni border-crossing on Thursday.

In addition to their attack on the Saudi National Guard base, the Houthi forces also pounded Abu Madi village in the Jizan Region with a barrage of Zelzal-3 missiles; this attack targeted a Saudi military post.

The Houthi forces, backed by the Yemeni Republican Guard and popular committees, are currently advancing in the Jizan Region, capturing several sites near the strategic border-city of Khabuh.

Traducción googleana en Spoiler.



Spoiler



Las fuerzas Houthi dispararon varios misiles hacia la base de la Guardia Nacional de Arabia Saudita en la región de Jizan de Arabia Saudita el jueves, lo que resulta en la muerte de varios soldados.

Según fuentes locales de Yemen, las fuerzas Houthi utilizaron un Zelzal-3 misiles de fabricación iraní propelente para golpear la instalación Ejército de Arabia, cerca de la frontera de Yemen cruce el jueves.

Además de su ataque a la base de la Guardia Nacional de Arabia, las fuerzas Houthi también atacaron la aldea de Abu Madi en la región de Jizan con una andanada de misiles Zelzal-3; este ataque dirigido contra un puesto militar saudí.

Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldados por los comités de Yemen Guardia Republicana y populares, actualmente están avanzando en la región de Jizan, capturando varios sitios cerca de la estratégica frontera-ciudad de Khabuh.



Análisis Militares: Ataque con un misil Tochka yemení causa una matanza en un campamento saudí


----------



## SPQR (22 Jul 2016)

Al Mayadeen Español | Noticias - Riad utiliza bombas de racimo en sus bombareos contra Yemen

No sé si estos misiles "tipo Uragan" son los mismos que los de la noticia de arriba.

Al Mayadeen Español | Noticias - Yemenitas lanzan un misil Zelzal 3 sobre base saudita en frontera de Nayran


----------



## mirkoxx (23 Jul 2016)

*Vídeo de la paliza dada por los Houthis a las fuerzas Pro-Hadi y Sauditas en su fallido avance en Harad (puesto fronterizo) en el Noroeste de Hajjah, Yemen.* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZAz3xxfcJQ


----------



## 4motion (23 Jul 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo de los yemenies de la resistencia es portentoso.
> Desde marzo del año pasado que, Arabia Saudita, con la ayuda de EE.UU., Reino Unido y EAU, está tratando de someter a Yemen por la fuerza. Usando proxys exteriores y Yemenies, intentaron marchar hacia la capital, Saná. Pero todos esos esfuerzos para avanzar desde el desierto y las llanuras costeras en el corazón montañoso de Yemen fueron un puro fracaso. Miles de ataques aéreos saudíes, planificados y apoyadas por EE.UU., han destrozado gran parte de la infraestructura y el patrimonio de Yemen, sin embargo, no han conseguido voltear el equilibrio militar.
> 
> Es más, los seguidores del movimiento Houthi y el ejército yemení leal al ex presidente Saleh les han derrotado en todas las incursiones. Incluso en la costa, donde los combatientes de al-Qaeda, con la ayuda silenciosa de los saudíes, mantienen cierto terreno alrededor de Aden. Pero no son capaces de moverse desde allí.
> ...



Son temibles como enemigo, que se jodan los terroristas sauds y sus amigos. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (24 Jul 2016)

Ansarolá:*
Si fracasan los diálogos, Yemen atacará Arabia Saudí*

“Si esta vez tampoco podemos alcanzar un acuerdo debido al sabotaje de los saudíes, la guerra entrará en una nueva fase en la que todas las ciudades saudíes serán blanco de ataques de nuestro Ejército”, ha alertado Al-Fishi en su cuenta de Facebook.

...Después de haber sufrido más de un año por la agresión saudí, “solo respondemos al enemigo atacando sus bases militares”, pero si las pláticas no prosperan, “nos reservamos el derecho de atacar en la medida que nos atacan”. 






http://htv.mx/OHj


----------



## Javisklax (24 Jul 2016)

Solo espero que la historia les recuerde, un pueblo digno de ser copiado en sus bases morales, no tiran la toalla y encima se defienden atacando
Grandes los houthis y los yemenies que luchan por no ser colonizadoa


----------



## Tyrelfus (25 Jul 2016)

Bueno pues los yemenies han pasado a la acción:


*Arabia Saudita: Decenas de militares muertos y heridos por un ataque con misil desde Yemen*
Publicado: 25 jul 2016 10:45 GMT


Este lunes el lanzamiento por parte del Ejército yemení de un misil balístico contra una base saudita situada en la ciudad de Jizan ha dejado decenas de militares muertos y heridos, reporta 'American Herald Tribune' citando a la televisión Al Massira.

Según la información de una fuente militar anónima, el proyectil ha causado la destrucción de centros de comando, helipuertos para helicópteros Apache y de decenas de automóviles y camiones militares. 

Arabia Saudita: Decenas de militares muertos y heridos por un ataque con misil desde Yemen - RT


----------



## niraj (26 Jul 2016)

Las fuerzas yemeníes han derribado este lunes un helicóptero saudí en el centro de Yemen, han informado medios locales.

La televisión yemení Al-Masirah ha señalado que el impacto de los misiles del Ejército yemení y los combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá han hecho caer un helicóptero "Apache" en el distrito Ber al-Maraziq, ubicado en una zona entre las provincias de Marib y Al-Jawf, en el centro de Yemen.

El incidente se ha producido el mismo día en que las fuerzas yemeníes han matado a cinco soldados saudíes en la región de Jabash, en Najran, en el sur del reino árabe.



mkh/ncl/hnb
lunes, 25 de julio de 2016 20:21


http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/yemen/


----------



## ERB (26 Jul 2016)

Blackwater, Al Qaeda y demás: "la fuerza encubierta de Washington"
Publicado: 22 feb 2016 13:37 GMT

La campaña en Yemen evidencia que la externalización de servicios militares [de EE.UU.] a mercenarios privados "es un brazo de la fuerza encubierta de Washington". 

¿De dónde vienen los 'soldados de la fortuna' a Yemen?

Cunningham hace referencia a que *en noviembre pasado 'The New York Times' por fin confirmó los informes yemeníes sobre que la coalición saudí apoyada por EE.UU. se basaba en mercenarios suministrados por empresas de seguridad privadas asociadas estrechamente al Pentágono y la CIA*. Según precisa el diario, los mercenarios fueron reclutados por empresas vinculadas a Erik Prince, un excomandante de las Fuerzas Especiales estadounidenses que creó la famosa compañía militar privada Blackwater Worldwide.

Blackwater, Al Qaeda y demás: "la fuerza encubierta de Washington" - RT


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2016)

*Riad está sumido en estado de shock y confusión. El Comando saudí engaña a su gente sobre las pérdidas con Yemen:*

Lo dice el famoso tuitero saudita, Mujtahid, del que dicen es de la familia real.







Las pérdidas reales son mucho más de las anunciadas.

"Desafortunadamente, el Apatche fue derribado por los huzíes, no se estrelló debido al mal tiempo. El Apatche opera en condiciones difíciles. Ellos (huzíes) también destruyeron tres tanques Abrams," tuiteó Mujtahid.

El Comando de las Fuerzas de la Coalición y Arabia Saudí anunció que dos pilotos del ejército saudí murieron cuando su helicóptero Apache se estrelló en la región yemení de Marib en el "mal tiempo". 

En sus tweets, Mujtahid que se cree que es un miembro de, o tiene una fuente, bien comunicada con la familia real, dijo que las fuerzas de la coalición "vengan" sobre los civiles yemeníes sus pérdidas en el campo de batalla.

Mujtahid dijo que los saudíes están tratando de encontrar una manera de poner fin a la guerra en Yemen, revelando que hay esfuerzos en marcha para hacerlo.

"(El ministro de Defensa, Mohammad) Bin Salman se da cuenta de que la continuación de la batalla militar no está en su interés. Él está tratando desesperadamente de mantener un acuerdo con los huzíes y los iraníes", dijo la Arabia sirena de alerta, observando que, dicho acuerdo estar mediada por los Emiratos árabes Unidos y Omán.

"Nuestras fuentes en el campo de batalla dicen que los huzíes están completamente preparado para el enfrentamiento, mientras que nuestras fuerzas están en un estado de caos."
http://english.almanar.com.lb/adetails.php?eid=279750&cid=23&fromval=1


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2016)

¿Posible maniobra saudí? o ¿enésimo intento de "abandono" ?

*Decenas de Al Qaeda y militantes Daesh se rinden en Lahj*

Al Mukalla: Decenas de militantes de Al Qaida y Daesh incluyendo figuras de alto nivel en el Yemen se han rendido a los servicios de seguridad en la provincia meridional de Lahj, según el jefe de seguridad de la provincia.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/yemen/dozens-of-al-qaida-and-daesh-militants-surrender-in-lahj-1.1868806


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Jul 2016)

Parece que los houties están obligando a Saud a negociar la retirada.

El problema es a donde llevarán a los prisioneros, si Mosul o Aleppo.


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Jul 2016)

_*Los rebeldes Houthis invaden el sur de Arabia Saudita y lanzan misiles balísticos en medio de una contraofensiva.*

26 de de julio del año 2016

*Después de las victorias recientes y el hecho de que las fuerzas Houthis han logrado con éxito invadir territorio saudí, la debilidad del Reino de Arabia Saudita parece ser aún mayor de lo que muchos observadores informados podían haber sospechado.*








Mientras que la guerra en Siria continúa haciendo estragos y la atención del mundo oscila entre las elecciones estadounidenses, los ataques terroristas en Europa, y un golpe de estado turco fallido (que en realidad nadie entiende), *una banda rudimentaria de rebeldes en Yemen no sólo ha resistido un ataque de la coalición liderada por Arabia; han logrado poner en marcha un contraataque, eso equivale a una invasión de Arabia Saudita.*

A pesar del hecho de que la coalición de Arabia Saudita ha puesto en marcha un ataque completo e invasión de Yemen, *un grupo de "milicianos" armados pobremente y mal entrenados han derrotado con éxito los saudíes, qataríes, y Árabes - apoyados por Estados Unidos en términos de inteligencia y asistencia estratégica - y no sólo han dado golpes masivos a las fuerzas de la coalición, ahora han logrado infligir golpes a los saudíes en su propio territorio.*

*En una guerra que virtualmente pasa desapercibida en Occidente*, *los huzíes consiguieron hacerse con el control de tres bases militares de Arabia Saudita en la provincia de Jizan de Arabia Saudita, que se encuentra cerca de la frontera con Yemen en enero de este año. Las bases de Jabal al-Doud, al-Aril y Madba fueron capturadas por las fuerzas y los combatientes Houthis llamados "comités populares aliados."*

Además, las fuerzas Houthis junto con soldados yemeníes lanzaron ataques y bombardeos de represalia dentro de la base militar de al-Makhrouq de Arabia Saudita en la región sur de Najran.

*Los Huzíes y combatientes yemeníes aliadaos durante mucho tiempo han ido infligiendo graves daños a las tropas de la coalición Saudi y destruido vehículos desplegados sobre el terreno en el interior de Yemen,* así como de vez en cuando derribado aviones de la coalición; también han logrado dañar barcos Saudíes situados frente a la costa.

Ahora, *en julio de 2016, las fuerzas Houthis están lanzando misiles balísticos en Arabia Saudita.* De acuerdo con informes procedentes de Al-Masdar, los huzíes lanzaron un misil balístico Tochka hacia el campamento militar al-Ahad Masarihah, lo que resultó en un gran número de muertos entre los soldados sauditas así como la destrucción de varios vehículos blindados.

"Las fuerzas Houthis no suelen disparar misiles en Arabia Saudita; Sin embargo, debido a las recientes batallas que tienen lugar a lo largo de la vasta frontera de Yemen y Arabia Saudita, las unidades anti-gubernamentales se han comprometido a una guerra total contra el rico reino del Golfo " , escribe Leith Fadel de Al-Masdar .

*Los Houthis también parecen estar a punto de expulsar a las fuerzas saudíes del centro de Yemen.* Citando fuentes militares, Saba (Agencia de Noticias Yemen) informa que las fuerzas Houthi han tomado el control de la zona de al-Sha'aour y asegurado todas las carreteras de la región.

Tony Toh informa de Al-Masdar:

"Al-Sha'aour se encuentra en el lado norte de la región de Al Hazm Udayn en el distrito de Al Udayn. Al Udayn es el último barrio en la gobernación de Ibb que está bajo el control de los leales a Hadi.

Antes de que los huzíes llegaran a Ibb, Al Udayn fue considerada como una de las fortalezas principales de Al-Qaeda, ya que tenía una gran presencia militante allí debido al terreno montañoso y la negligencia militar del régimen yemení.

En la actualidad, las fuerzas y aliados Houthis están poniendo en marcha una operación para expulsar de los bolsillos a los leales a Hadi restantes en Al Udayn en un intento de asegurar la gobernación de Ibb."

*A lo largo de todo el conflicto, las fuerzas Houthis han revelado que los saudíes son más que nada un tigre en el papel militar, incapaces de vencer a una fuerza rebelde en un país vecino. Sin embargo, después de esta serie de victorias y el hecho de que los Houthis y las fuerzas aliadas han logrado con éxito invadir territorio saudí, la debilidad del Reino de Arabia Saudita parece ser aún mayor de lo que muchos observadores pueden haber sospechado.

Hay poca duda de que KSA tendrá que implementar un número de tropas en su frontera para frenar el avance Houthi en Arabia Saudita, pero, suponiendo que es realmente capaz de hacerlo, surge otra pregunta: ¿Cuánto tiempo pasará antes del descontento dentro de Arabia Saudita y de que los civiles se den cuenta que las fuerzas que los han estado oprimiendo durante tanto tiempo ni siquiera es capaz de defenderse contra un grupo irregular de revolucionarios decididos en otro país? ¿Cuánto tiempo pasará antes de que estos elementos decidan que es su turno para cuestionar la monarquía?*_

_Houthi Rebels Invade Southern Saudi Arabia, Launch Ballistic Missile Counter-Offensive_


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2016)

Esta noche se ha debido lanzar un misil tipo "Ziz Al 3" o "terremoto 3" a una concentración de tropas mercenarias de Hadi.


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> El Comando de las Fuerzas de la Coalición y Arabia Saudí anunció que dos pilotos del ejército saudí murieron cuando su helicóptero Apache *se estrelló en la región yemení de Marib en el "mal tiempo".*




*Mal tiempo* = Llovían misiles huzies. :rolleye:


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2016)

Destruido un tanque "Abrams", en la región de Jizan,Arabia Saudi 26/07/2016

[youtube]WxiPrNN2Bfg[/youtube]

---------- Post added 27-jul-2016 at 21:42 ----------

En la misma zona de Jizan, sniper yemení elimina francotirador en un control saudí:

[youtube]6lkR7iYsLZY[/youtube]

---------- Post added 27-jul-2016 at 21:47 ----------

Justo, debajo del saudí eliminado, hacen impacto en polvorín o similar de las tropas sauditas.

[youtube]RScikzh8kOs[/youtube]


----------



## El-Mano (28 Jul 2016)

El ostiazo padre que se estan metiendo en yemen... y encima les fallo la técnica de meter gentuza de al-qaeda y daesh para que hagan el trabajo sucio... yo alucino la capacidad que tienen estos tios flacos y en chanclas por el monte...


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2016)

Dicen que, el lanzamiento ayer miércoles, de un misil "Terremoto 3" provocó la eliminación de unos 50 mercenarios de los agresores USAno-sauditas que estaban concentrados paran para marchar hacia el área Majaouhh.






http://www.almasirah.net/%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1%D8%B9-%D9%88%D8%A5%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D9%82%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A9-50-%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%AA%D8%B2%D9%82%D8%A7-%D8%A5%D8%AB%D8%B1-%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%B1/


Una incursión reporteril con Al Masirah


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (28 Jul 2016)

> > misil "Terremoto 3"



No conozco ese modelo. ¿Fabricación soviética, iraní o bricolaje nacional?
Agradecería foto del supositorio, gracias.


----------



## bladu (28 Jul 2016)

Fecal Coproboy dijo:


> No conozco ese modelo. ¿Fabricación soviética, iraní o bricolaje nacional?
> Agradecería foto del supositorio, gracias.



Irani.


Zelzal-3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Es un buen pepino. Entre 200-250 Km de rango segun modelo.


----------



## SPQR (29 Jul 2016)

Slim Chances for Peace in Yemen


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2016)

sniper saudí en Almng Bakhawbh.
Dicen que cayeron cuatro.






https://twitter.com/050m7md_/status/758710339143958528

Destrucción de un blindado en Asir, Arabia

[youtube]OqszbGMboew[/youtube]

Control del ejército y de los comités populares en sitios estratégicos de Aqaba en Jawf 07/28/2016

[youtube]5T53-cncC9g[/youtube]

Hablan de un soldado yanqui muerto en los últimos "encuentrosç"
http://fb.me/1hT3ZBBgW


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Jul 2016)

*Enfrentamientos en la aldea de Al Bahatit en Qarn en Al Khubah, Jizan, donde las fuerzas de Yemen golpean a las tropas Saudíes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCfvNuo9GSc


Combatientes yemenitas bombardearon ayer un puesto Saudí en Al Faridah, Jizan. Tropas saudíes son vistas escapando.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQQzZ7eBEIE


_*Nueva escena de los medios de comunicación yemenitas mostrando pasaportes incautados a mercenarios occidentales muertos (sobre todo estadounidenses) en lucha contra los Houthis en Yemen. Sí, esos mismo de Blackwater.

























Vídeo: Tony Toh op Twitter: "Footage showing a passport, ID card & document seized from a dead #US mercenary who was fighting Houthis in #Yemen https://t.co/RzEmUyGzMy"*_


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (2 Ago 2016)

> Es un buen pepino. Entre 200-250 Km de rango segun modelo.



Gracias por la información. Fabricado en Ayatolandia pues. No tiene por qué ser malo, puesto que precisamente por las sanciones durante décadas, los iraníes se han tenido que espabilar en ingeniárselas para armarse...con alguna que otra ayudita rusa, claro.
El modelo 'corto' podría volar de Barcelona a Palma de Mallorca (o viceversa para que no se enfaden los mallorquines); y el "largo" podría ir de Mallorca a Valencia (o viceversa, no se me cabreen los valencianets); así a ojo son las distancias que hay en línea recta...
Esto da una idea de a qué se enfrentan los pederastas y follacabras saudíes.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2016)

Tanque destruido, ayer, por los combatientes Houthi con ATGM ruso en la saudi Najran 

[youtube]xQGpMmWolqM[/youtube]


Dicen que, Arabia Saudí, estaría reclutando a cientos de miembros de la tribu yemení en las provincias de Marib y Al Jowf, para luchar contra el ejército y las incursiones Houthi en Arabia Saudi.


----------



## Javisklax (3 Ago 2016)

TYLER NATHANIEL CALDWELL (born 08/20/1985) 176 AVENUE C
flvoters.com/.../22497_tyler_nathaniel_...
TYLER NATHANIEL CALDWELL was born 20 August 1985 and he lives (or lived ) at 176 AVENUE C in CHULUOTA, ...

Esto sacado de google, luego en la pagina no entra da error 404...

Registered Voters in the State of Florida, U.S.A. de aqui viene de una web de florida y el enlace que ahora os pongo es el que sale en google como enlace buscando el nombre pero no funciona 
 https://www.google.es/url?q=http:/...ggcMAY&usg=AFQjCNGYMmFf9aTEq2Gy4BAADNEWMUrpXw

Edito para poner el enlace donde se ve que este. Hombre voto en florida y la fecha dw nacimiento coincide, y es lo que copio arriba

tyler nathaniel caldwell - Buscar con Google


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (4 Ago 2016)

Se combate 10 kilómetros dentro del Reino feudal de Salman.








El tuitero saudí Muytahid, del que se cree que es miembro de la familia real o alguien bien conectado con ella, ha señalado que las fuerzas yemeníes (Ansarulá y el Ejército yemení) han penetrado 10 kms dentro del territorio saudí, en la provincia de Yizan.

El Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares “penetraron 10 kms dentro de la provincia de Yizan el miércoles y fuertes combates han tenido lugar cerca de la región de Sameta”, dijo Muytahid.

*
Ataques con misiles*

Además, el Ejército yemení disparó 13 misiles balísticos contra las posiciones militares saudíes desde principios de Julio.

La base militar de Al Sababeh, en Arabia Saudí, fue alcanzada el lunes por misiles yemeníes, que mataron al menos a 20 soldados saudíes.

Por su parte, las fuerzas populares yemeníes, destruyeron dos vehículos blindados del Ejército saudí en la base militar de Rayla, en Nayran. Esta misma base fue atacada en Julio por misiles Zalzal-3. Aquel ataque destruyó varios tanques y vehículos militares pertenecientes a las fuerzas saudíes, señaló el canal Al Masirah. 

El pasado sábado, misiles Zelzal 3 atacaron de nuevo la base de Rayla. 

El lunes, el Ejército yemení disparó otro misil Toshka contra otra base saudí situada en la región de Ahad al Musarihih, en la provincia de Yizan. Las fuerzas saudíes sufrieron grandes bajas y pérdidas por el ataque yemení.

*Emboscada en Nayran*

La pasada semana, las fuerzas yemeníes continuaron sus ataques contra las tropas saudíes en las partes del sur del reino y mataron a varios oficiales saudíes, incluyendo a un alto oficial de la 84ª División del Ejército saudí. 

“El Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares lanzaron misiles antitanque contra tanques saudíes en la provincia de Nayran, y mataron al jefe de la unidad blindada de la 84ª División del Ejército saudí, que era también vicecomandante de la base militar de Rayla.

Varios vídeos han mostrado también a los yemeníes lanzando misiles antitanque contra puntos de control saudíes cerca de Nayran. Dos Humvees y un tanque fueron alcanzados y presumiblemente destruidos.

Agencias


----------



## Creador de Mitos (6 Ago 2016)

He encontrado estos tres video en youtube con un resumen de la situación en Yemen que estan bastante bien. Una vista general del conflicto incluyendo un poco de contexto historico y socieconomico del pais. Se podria poner en la cabecera del hilo para los que no sepan muy bien de que va el asunto ponerse al dia rapidamente:

 Conflicto de Yemen Conociendo el país Capítulo I 

 Conflicto de Yemen Bandos del conflicto Capítulo II 

 Apoyos internacionales de los bandos en Yemen Capítulo III


----------



## Creador de Mitos (7 Ago 2016)

Aviones saudÃ­es vuelven a bombardear por error a sus aliados en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

La Aviación militar saudí ha vuelto a bombardear por error una concentración de fuerzas amigas en el norte, matando a decenas de hombres armados.

Medios locales han informado este domingo que decenas de milicianos leales al expresidente fugitivo yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi murieron después de que su posición fuera alcanzada por un ataque aéreo en la provincia septentrional de Al-Jawf.

El incidente de fuego amigo se produjo mientras los rebeldes pro-Hadi intentaban hacer retroceder a las fuerzas del movimiento popular Ansarolá y del Ejército yemení de sus posiciones y abrir un camino para infiltrarse en la referida provincia con la cobertura aérea de Riad.

Los aviones de guerra saudíes bombardean con frecuencia a sus aliados sobre el terreno en Yemen. El pasado 24 de junio, cazas saudíes pulverizaron por error un convoy de cuatro vehículos de las fuerzas de Hadi en el norte yemení.

Este mismo domingo, la agencia yemení Khabar News ha informado que el Ejército saudí ha evacuado los pueblos en la zona fronteriza de Jizán, tras el avance de 10 kilómetros de los combatientes de Ansarolá en la frontera.

En marzo de 2015, Arabia Saudí lanzó una ofensiva militar contra Yemen, prescindiendo del permiso de las Naciones Unidas, en un intento por restaurar en el poder a su aliado Mansur Hadi.

Según las estadísticas de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), esta invasión ya ha dejado más de 32.000 víctimas, entre muertos y heridos, en su mayoría civiles. Los grupos pro derechos humanos han denunciado que la guerra saudí ha llevado al país más pobre del mundo árabe al borde de la hambruna, además de crear un vacío de seguridad en varias zonas de dicha nación.


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2016)

Las fuerzas yemeníes han matado a al menos 52 mercenarios saudíes durante sus ataques contra posiciones saudíes en el este de Saná.

En esta misma jornada del domingo, la unidad de misiles del Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares han bombardeado posiciones saudíes en la localidad del Al-Ghail, en la provincia noroccidental de Al-Yawf.

Por otra parte, lo comentado en el anterior mensaje: la Aviación militar saudí ha bombardeado este domingo por error una concentración de fuerzas amigas en el norte, matando a decenas de hombres armados.






http://alwaght.com/es/News/63301


----------



## SPQR (7 Ago 2016)

Already Happened op Twitter: "

Already Happened @M3t4_tr0n

Yemeni made ballistic missile of the #Iran|ian type Zelzal 3 fired against #Saudi near the border w/ #Yemen •08.06

Lanzamiento de misil balístico iraní de tipo Zelzal 3.

-------------------

Already Happened @M3t4_tr0n

#SaudiArabia has deployed a large number of tanks & armored vehicles to #Najran province near the border w/ #Yemen

Already Happened op Twitter: "

---------------------------

Already Happened ‏@M3t4_tr0n 1 ago.

#Houtis rebels destroy #Saudi M60 Patton & Humvee in Najran province - #SaudiArabia near the border w/ #Yemen.

Already Happened op Twitter: "


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2016)

Limpiando los últimos bastiones de mercenarios en la provincia de Taiz # 2016-08-

[youtube]A3tpebKCpl0[/youtube]


----------



## 4motion (9 Ago 2016)

Son bastante inútiles estos hijos de puta terroristas sauds, sin el socio gusano serían pasto de cualquier ejército medianamente organizado. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## Javisklax (9 Ago 2016)

LiveLeak.com - Yemen war-Saudi Bradley gets a direct hit from Houthi fighters ATGM 

Bradley saud destruido


----------



## SPQR (9 Ago 2016)

Mapa reciente:


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2016)

Este es el mes, dicen, en que se dio a conocer el Zizal-3 "Terremoto"

de los que han lanzado 12 hasta hoy.

[youtube]DP3GmErs92Y[/youtube]



Sniper saudí abatido por arma de francotirador del ejército y de los Comités sitio Populares en Jizan 

[youtube]9NmP_5SUyHQ[/youtube]


----------



## bladu (10 Ago 2016)

EN el ultimo video, parece que el saudi se hace el muerto, puesto que parece que la bala impacta en el suelo. Por cierto, yo creo que de sniper, no tiene nada, vigia si acaso, aunque siendo tan chapucero como son los saudies, vaya usted a saber que entienden por francotirador..


----------



## Javisklax (11 Ago 2016)

Da en el suelo por que una cabeza no para la trayectoria de la bala, ese esta muerto del tirón, ademas dejarte caer de cabeza al suelo y los brazos se caen al instante, no es manera de hacerse el muerto


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2016)

Javisklax dijo:


> Da en el suelo por que una cabeza no para la trayectoria de la bala, ese esta muerto del tirón, ademas dejarte caer de cabeza al suelo y los brazos se caen al instante, no es manera de hacerse el muerto



*Se refiere al primer disparo, cuando se agacha. Es en el segundo cuando se dobla entero muerto.
*

Ataque nocturno saudí sobre la capital, un clásico crimen de guerra que no será objeto de ningún tipo de reproche oficial ni mediático en Europa


----------



## Javisklax (11 Ago 2016)

Un par de videos de estos que nos gustan... 
Haidar Sumeri op Twitter: "Footage of dead Saudi soldiers after heavy clashes with #Yemen's Houthi fighters near Najran in southern Saudi. https://t.co/zi9kpti943" 

Haidar Sumeri op Twitter: "Great footage of a #Saudi tank randomly firing at positions around it before a Houthi ATGM strikes it in Najran. https://t.co/yMHydlLxzc" 

Los houthis en najran grandando la ciudad
Haidar Sumeri op Twitter: "Footage of the city of Najran (southern Saudi) filmed by #Yemen's Houthi fighters after decimating #Saudi's "army". https://t.co/9YTgJb655Z" 

Y mas atgms pa los abrahams saudis
Haidar Sumeri op Twitter: "Wondering about the recent #Saudi-#US $1.5bn deal?

Houthi ATGM completely destroys a #Saudi Abrams tank in Najran.. https://t.co/FnqKhjauuQ"

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 22:06 ----------

Para ver donde esta Najran aqui un mapa del norte de Yemen y Sur de Arabia


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2016)

Ha debido ser un día ajetreado en la ciudad saudí de Najran, porque la deben tener controlada desde las alturas.
También es cierto que los sauditas se están cebando con los ataques aéreos a la población yemení.







---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 22:14 ----------














---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 22:28 ----------

La crónica de los vídeos puestos por Javisklax

[youtube]7kfLHfPV7c4[/youtube]


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2016)

A ver si los patriots robados en vez de reaparecer en manos del ISIS lo hacen en manos de los houties...


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2016)

Esta, más amplio vídeo sobre la "limpieza" que hacen de las alturas que rodean Najran

[youtube]zz5Vek5zMOE[/youtube]

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 22:51 ----------

El saudí dice: "Estamos cerca de la captura de Saná", 
ajeno al hecho de que los houthis ya están en la capital de Najran


----------



## Javisklax (11 Ago 2016)

Gracias mazuste, van despacio pero van, estos yemenies son harina de otro costal, valla lio tienen los Saud y su pais de cortacabezas


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2016)

Ni en pesadillas, los Saud, pensaban que les iban a conquistar una ciudad, los irreverentes yemenies, pero ahí están, tropas de Saleh y Houthis, a las puertas de una capital del tamaño de Najran en Arrabia Saudí.

Curioso, porque con los restos de un ejército del país paria de la region y unos milicianos tribales no solo han resistido a toda una poderosa y rica coalición internacional, sino que han invadido Arrabia y les están comiendo la merienda a los Saud.

Más, si tenemos en cuenta que esta agresión a Yemen la comenzaron 10 países y ahora Arrabia maldita las está pasando putas buscando mercenarios en África tras pirarse del fracaso, entre otros, Emiratos Arabes Unidos.

Además de mercenarios, tal habrá sido el destrozo que los yemenís les están causando, que Arrabia Saudí ha comprado 1.500 millones en Abrams a USA para reponer sus pérdidas 






http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-saudi-defense-idUSKCN10K1JR


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2016)

Los Arrabiosos sauditas haciendo apaños: Al Qaeda hace alianza con "Salafis" y algún trozo del ejercito de yemen, pro-Hadi, para después, ponerse a soldada de Arabia con la intención de frenar a los houthis
Tony Toh op Twitter: "#AQAP (Ansar Al Sharia & jihadi allies) will join alongside Hadi/Islah forces & Salafi militias to launch huge offensive on Houthis in #Taiz"


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2016)

Dicen, comentan, que esta noche, un misil de Yemen a su central electrica ha dejado Najran en la oscuridad. Comienzan las infiltraciones...:fiufiu:






https://twitter.com/Cilen555/status/764170126459596801

También, se están haciendo risas "spanish style" :XX::XX:
https://twitter.com/abuhmoud1960/status/763822278270394368


----------



## Javisklax (13 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, comentan, que esta noche, un misil de Yemen a su central electrica ha dejado Najran en la oscuridad. Comienzan las infiltraciones...:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que daria por entender que dicen los apresados, XD
Lo de dejar sin luz Najran es que ya van a saco, se acabaron las tonterias, van a por ella, menudo ostion mediatico para los cortacabezas(desconozco el ostion estrategico, aunque parece grande la ciudad me imagino que les costará tomarla )


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Ago 2016)

Los houthis me recuerdan a Mahoma. Así empezó su proceso de conquista.


----------



## PalPueblo (13 Ago 2016)

> Datos de Najram
> 
> Población de la ciudad, más o menos, 500.000
> Población de la provincia, más o menos, 500.000



Más o menos la población de Málaga ciudad, o de la provincia de Valladolid.



> Tamaño de la provincia de Najran: 149,511 km2



Más o menos la suma de Castilla y León y Aragón, o poco menos de un tercio de España.


Conclusión: la hostia es importante.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 Ago 2016)

Es increíble que a estas alturas todavía se este omitiendo la información del avance de los Yemenies en tierras de Arabia Saudí...con lo que supone desde el punto de vista mediático, económico y social.

Pd. si no estaríamos en este foro nada sabríamos de lo que ocurre..y después dicen que somos conspiradores....:


----------



## mazuste (13 Ago 2016)

Ejército y comités populares limpiando gran número de sitios en las colinas del Monte Whelan y la ciudad de Marib 

[youtube]o2N_nhNsI6E[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-ago-2016 at 14:31 ----------

Ccomentarios de la zona dicen que los houthis están entrado en Najran, donde no encuentran, casi, resistencia


Las fuerzas yemeni/houthis agradecen al gobierno canadiense el envio de armas avanzadas a Arrabia Saudi






http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/yemeni-rebels-winnipeg-made-rifles-legally-sold-to-saudi-arabia-federal-government-says-390033751.html


----------



## Duisenberg (13 Ago 2016)

palpueblo dijo:


> (...)
> 
> conclusión: La hostia es importante.



Respecto a Najram, a solo 190 kilómetros en linea recta de la refinería y terminal portuaria de Jizan (Jazan), un proyecto de la mayor prioridad para la empresa Aramco, y hubicada en una zona de Arabia Saudi con fuerte presencia chiita…

Jazan Refinery and Terminal | Saudi Aramco Careers



mazuste dijo:


> ni en pesadillas, los saud, pensaban que les iban a conquistar una ciudad, los irreverentes yemenies, (...) han invadido Arrabia y les están comiendo la merienda a los Saud.



Es que los Saudíes están a cosas importantes. Como anécdota...

Arabia Saudí carga contra la española que encabezó su delegación - 20minutos.es

Sacado de la noticia:

_La mujer española encabezó las delegaciones de España, Yemen, Qatar, Islas Marshall y Arabia Saudí. 

Arabia Saudí la critica por enseñar los brazos y no llevar pañuelo, incumpliendo la sharía. 

Un miembro de la familia real saudí dice que no estaban preparados para ser representados por una mujer. 

Los imanes están horrorizados porque además iba en bici y sin ser escoltada por un hombre que fuera familiar suyo.

Tampoco admiten que paseara por un área recreativa sin su esposo. 

Hasta 2012 Arabia Saudí no permitía a las mujeres competir._


----------



## mazuste (13 Ago 2016)

Hoy, los Arrabiosos saudíes se han cebado, ataque aéreo mediante, con una escuela, en la provincia de Saada durante los exámenes finales, Ha matado a 7 niños, heridos 21.
Parece ser que , al menos *Alemania, ha reaccionado, deteniendo la venta de armas a Barbaria Maldita*







La fuerza misilística yemení han disparado un misil balístico a la base de Khamis en Asir,






Muertos y heridos a unos cuantos soldados Qatar en las afueras de Najran
https://twitter.com/kingksayemen/status/764525787953434624*

Dicen que, cada yemení tiene 3 rifles de asalto, por lo menos, y que piensa que él es el legítimo rey de Yemen. No es tan sencillo Yemen.*


Operaciones de francotirador y emboscadas a soldados saudíes en Najran y Jizan 

[youtube]PzvnvP3oPMY[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2016)

*
Hace una hora, dicen, habrían lanzado dos misiles balísticos a base saudí en la provincia de Ryad, desde Najran*






Haykal Bafana op Twitter: "#Yemen travel : 280 km on good roads, flat terrain fr Najran city to Wadi Ad-Dawasir, Riyadh province, Saudi Arabia https://t.co/gWtklgXcot"

Siguen mejorando la calidad de sus ataques en los entornos de Najran

[youtube]qlR4t4EwBtc[/youtube]

Limpiando concentraciones de mercenarios en Yemen ¿Jawf?

[youtube]h_OWWjix5L8[/youtube]


----------



## bladu (14 Ago 2016)

mazuste, de ser así es un salto cualitativo el que han dado los houthies. La provincia de Ryad son palabras mayores. Bravo por Houthies, fieros luchadores y en chancletas!!! 

Que aprendan otros ejercitos ( el nuestro entre otros) de ellos. Donde se pongan un par de cojones que se quiten los entrenamientos de postureros de fuerzas especiales, ya que al final la realidad de la guerra va por otros derroteros.

Por cierto, que buen disparo en el primer video, minuto 1:50. Por todo el hueco que se la han colado a los saudies, no me extraña entonces de la explosion que ha habido...


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Ago 2016)

bladu dijo:


> mazuste, de ser así es un salto cualitativo el que han dado los houthies. La provincia de Ryad son palabras mayores. Bravo por Houthies, fieros luchadores y en chancletas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es su problema, las chancletas.

Son pobres, ya pasaron su peak oil, llevan con la economía colapsada desde la invasión si no antes.

No tienen forma de seguir la guerra màs tiempo que Saud sin ayuda externa, alimentos, municiones, armas. Los misiles en stock se acabarán.


----------



## bladu (14 Ago 2016)

No te lo crees ni tu. Iran provee y proveera.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Ago 2016)

bladu dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu. Iran provee y proveera.



De dinero y alimentos siempre, de armas ligeras de tapadillo, pero misiles nuevos no pueden hacerlo sin unas consecuencias imprevisibles.

Yo ni creo ni dejo de creer


----------



## bladu (15 Ago 2016)

Te remito a los frecuentes Zezal -3 y Tochka ( estos menos) que suelen lanzar los yemenis. 

Y tambien te remito a proeza de lanzar un misil a un campamento de la provincia de Riad desde el propio terriotorio saudi (Najran) ( ultima de noticia de mazuste).

¿Quien crees que les habra proporcionado las corrdenadas?. Te lo respondo yo mismo: entre Rusia - Iran anda el juego. Si Iran no ha podido ( que tiene saltelites militares a baja orbita), se lo habra preguntado a Rusia, y luego se lo habra chivado a los yemenis buenos.

Por cierto, no se si estara evaluando pero, sería interesante para estrangular definitivamente militarme hablando, que los chiis de las provincias del norte de Arabia, (QUE SON REPRESALIADOS Y MASCRADOR POR ARABIA SAUDI), abrieran un frente quintacolumnista. Mas que nada para que probasen de su propia medicina, tanto que andan creando ISIS en paises limitrofes.

Hace ya varios meses hubo un conato de alzamiento, por ejecucion de chiis prominentes. No se como estara la cosa por esas latitudes, ni las intenciones que tendran. Pero de abrir otro frente, seria fatal para los Saud.


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Ago 2016)

- _*Vídeo: en los suburbios de Najran, los sauditas, se ven obligados a posicionar sus tanques y disparar con sus cohetes entre las viviendas y comercios debido al avance yemení.*_ https://twitter.com/Najranaglim3/status/764841062976327680


- *Las fuerzas de Yemen lanzan un misil balístico contra un campamento de las fuerzas militares de Arabia Saudita en Najran.*








Al parecer las cosas empeoran en la ciudad de Najran donde varias familias abandonan la ciudad hacia Riad (capital). Mowali op Twitter: "Najrani tweets. Many are leaving Najran Towards Riyadh (capital) https://t.co/0lak33PlU3"


Ademas los yemenitas bombardean las zonas aledañas a la ciudad y han muerto 6 trabajadores extranjeros producto de un ataque de artillería contra una fábrica en Najran. Los civiles reportan muchas explosiones por los suburbios de la localidad donde los Houthis atacan los puestos de los militares del Reino.


----------



## mazuste (15 Ago 2016)

Esta noche pasada estaban los houhis en el barrio de *Faysaliyah *


----------



## mazuste (15 Ago 2016)

Sistema de defensa saudi neutralizado?






https://twitter.com/mkhu03566/status/765093087995629568


----------



## 4motion (15 Ago 2016)

Cada arma pagada por los terroristas sauds en siria, tiene que ser pagada con la sangre de las tropas sauds en Yemen, no hay otra. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## Javisklax (15 Ago 2016)

Estan entrando en Najran, valla noticion, y que nadie se entere que Arabia estan perdiendo una ciudad de 500mil habitantes y lo que ello conlleva, es una ofensiva en toda regla, solo espero que no se queden solo ahi y sigan con su venganza


----------



## 4motion (15 Ago 2016)

Son temibles los Yemenis, los terroristas sauds están viviendo su Vietnam particular, los máss mierdas callan como putas al servicio de sus amos. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (15 Ago 2016)

*Fuerzas yemeníes matan a 32 mercenarios apoyados por Arabia Saudí*

Los combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá y sus aliados mataron a 32 mercenarios apoyados por Arabia Saudí durante los enfrentamientos en diversas partes del país.

Otros 91 mercenarios saudíes también resultaron heridos en estos enfrentamientos ocurridos el domingo en las provincias de Marib (centro), Al-Yawf (norte) y Al-Bayda (centro), según la cadena televisiva yemení Al-Masirah.
No hubo informes sobre posibles víctimas entre las fuerzas yemeníes, anunciaron las fuentes estatales y añadieron que las víctimas fueron trasladadas a varios hospitales en Marib [...]






Fuerzas yemeníes matan a 32 mercenarios apoyados por Arabia Saudí


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (15 Ago 2016)

y meanwhile , los gringos enfangados en Siria y Ucrania intentando hacerle judiadas a los rusos.

Me da a mi que el primo del zumosol no va a venir esta vez al rescate de las petromonarquías.

Me veo a los Saud, yendo al Moscú a pedirle a Putín de rodillas que medie para que los Houtis no los cuelguen de un pino.


----------



## mazuste (15 Ago 2016)

No se si sabrán que el parlamento yemení se reunió este fin de semana, después de ocho meses y han consensuado un nuevo Gobierno. así mismo, ese evento ha sucedido tras fracasar ¿definitivamente? las conversaciones auspiciadas por la ONU, entre Houthis y Saudiés.

El caso es que los sauditas se han subido a la parra, exigiendo la aceptación total de sus demandas, que imponían el retiro Houthi de Saná, una completa reinstauración de Hadi como presidente y la entrega de todas las armas gruesas. Obviamente, el lado Houthi / Saleh nunca podría haber accedido a tales condiciones. 

Ya, con ese fracaso a la vista, los Houthi y las fuerzas del ejército de Yemen volvieron a ingresar en Arrabia saudita en una extensión de 200 km de la frontera saudí-yemení ,desde el Mar Rojo hacia el este, las fuerzas yemeníes inicialmente han invadido 6 lugares con una profundidad de entre 5 y20km. incluyendo la ciudad de Najran y bombardeos a la estación de electricidad y cuarteles militares.

Acá, es cuando los caraduras gobiernos de UK, EE.UU., Arabia Saudí y EAU *exigieron*:



> *que el conflicto en Yemen no debe poner en peligro a los vecinos de Yemen.*



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Por supuesto, Arrabia Saudí se mostró cual es, bombardeando, por partida doble una escuela y un hospital, causando una matanza entre niños ,maestros y personal sanitario, además de pacientes. civiles, rematando su perversión con la destrucción del puente que lleva el 90% de las necesidades a la capital. 

Pero, tal y como son los yemeniés, no van a tirar para atrás. No iniciaron la guerra, pero tienen la intención de acabarla en los términos sauditas. Las respuestas a los ataques de Arabia Saudita en Yemen serán con ataques en Arabia Saudita. Además, sacándose de la manga nuevos cohetes hechos por ellos mismos que están apareciendo y golpeando tropas e instalaciones de Arabia Saudita. Todos los ataques por tierra de Barbaría Saudita en Yemen han terminado en fracaso. Sus proxys contratados de varios países de África y América del Sur, están vencidos, tan pronto como ingresan al campo de batalla de Yemen. Sus aliados cipayos yemeníes pagados no son de fiar y tienden a cambiar de bando sin previo aviso. Sólo al-Qaeda en Yemen es un aliado de confianza saudí.

EE.UU. Reino Unido y otros suministradores, están apoyando a Arrabia Saudita en su masacre de yemeníes. Sin embargo, los saudíes están perdiendo la guerra. No sólo es muy caro contratar a todos los mercenarios y especialistas de Estados Unidos, sino que sus pérdidas de material y armas costosas es bastante elevado. Viendo los vídeos, es claro los Houthi ganan casi todos los compromisos de enfrentamiento. Son mucho mejores soldados que los saudíes. 

A pesar de los ataques con bombas saudítas en Saná, como comentaba al principio, el Parlamento ha sido convocado. Fuera de los 301 miembros, 26 han muerto. El total restante es de 275, el quórum legal es la mitad de eso (138). El sábado, 142 de ellos asistieron a la sesión parlamentaria y por unanimidad *votaron a favor de formar un nuevo gobierno.* 


Pues bien, como resumen de las decisiones del nuevo gobierno, y a su modo, dicen:
*Yemen está listo para aceptar la capitulación de Al-Saud *
M of A - New Yemeni Government Ready To Accept Al-Saud's Capitulation


----------



## Chiquito (15 Ago 2016)

La noticia no es que Arabia Saudí bombardee OTRO hospital en Yemen.....


La noticia es que ABC informe de ello, y de paso mencione anteriores ataques saudíes a escuelas y hospitales.


Al menos siete muertos en un bombardeo de Arabia Saudí a un hospital en Yemen


----------



## BudSpencer (16 Ago 2016)

Sorprende la enorme fortaleza que están demostrando los houthis. Están atizando muy duro a los saudíes. No me puedo creer que estos tipos se hayan convertido en soldados de tan alta calidad en tan poco tiempo. Apostaría a que cuentan con el apoyo de fuerzas especiales iraníes.


----------



## niraj (16 Ago 2016)

Pakistaníes, indios y filipinos sufren el impago y la crisis de las empresas de Arabia Saudí
Los trabajadores extranjeros suponen alrededor del 60% de la fuerza laboral del país. Con la crisis, hay algunos que llevan ocho meses sin cobrar y no pueden pagar sus viviendas o el colegio de sus hijos.

Pakistaníes, indios o filipinos sufren el impago y la crisis de las empresas de Arabia SAudí | Diario Público


----------



## peste bubónica (16 Ago 2016)

niraj dijo:


> Pakistaníes, indios y filipinos sufren el impago y la crisis de las empresas de Arabia Saudí
> Los trabajadores extranjeros suponen alrededor del 60% de la fuerza laboral del país. Con la crisis, hay algunos que llevan ocho meses sin cobrar y no pueden pagar sus viviendas o el colegio de sus hijos.
> 
> Pakistaníes, indios o filipinos sufren el impago y la crisis de las empresas de Arabia SAudí | Diario Público



que se vengan aquí que tendrán sus paguitas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sorprende la enorme fortaleza que están demostrando los houthis. Están atizando muy duro a los saudíes. No me puedo creer que estos tipos se hayan convertido en soldados de tan alta calidad en tan poco tiempo. Apostaría a que cuentan con el apoyo de fuerzas especiales iraníes.



No estimado Spencer, estos son duros como el pedernal, montañeros , como los harqueños de Marruecos que tanto disfrutamos en su momento.


----------



## Javisklax (16 Ago 2016)

Yemen tiene uno de los ejercitos con mas experiencia de todo oriente medio llevan desde el inicio de siglo a palos y desde los 70 con esta generación a palos entre el yemen del norte y sur antes de la reunificacion, y luego al Quaeda y arabia y hoy esto, como van a ser nuevos si siempre han estado a palos los de generaciones mas próximas, ya no digamos la historia de llemen que siempre a palos...


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sorprende la enorme fortaleza que están demostrando los houthis...



*Las tribus yemeniés, los Houthis sobremanera, han sido históricamente guerreros por excelencia y nada domesticables. De hecho, es tal su cualificación que hay miles de ellos en los ejércitos vecinos de la región, por su prestigio como guerreros desde hace siglos.*

En cuanto a su estrategia para afrontar esta historia, intuyo que van a intentar, no ocupar ciudades o territorios porque suss números no les da para ello, sino concentrarse en las inertes bases sauditas, sacarles del terreno y pillar el radio de acción necesario, desde el cual puedan hostigar con sus propios misiles el territorio de Ryad, de tal modo que puedan provocar el suficiente temor como para que comiencen a sonar ruidos de sables en la dinastía de Saud y voltear el actual clan dominante saudí. 

Me parece que esa es su intención.


----------



## mirkoxx (16 Ago 2016)

*- Videazo; el sur de Arabia Saudita es un CEMENTERIO MILITAR: Registro de las pérdidas militares saudíes en las aldeas de Qamar y Khal en Jizan 16/08/2016*

Military media records Saudi military losses in Jizan - YouTube



























*- Houthis bombardean la ciudad de Najran; 7 muertos. Se dice que hay pánico en la ciudad ante el avance yemenita y los civiles piden "a Dios" por las fuerzas sauditas.* 






https://twitter.com/SaudiDCD/status/765617447336566784


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Ago 2016)

niraj dijo:


> Pakistaníes, indios y filipinos sufren el impago y la crisis de las empresas de Arabia Saudí
> Los trabajadores extranjeros suponen alrededor del 60% de la fuerza laboral del país. Con la crisis, hay algunos que llevan ocho meses sin cobrar y no pueden pagar sus viviendas o el colegio de sus hijos.
> 
> Pakistaníes, indios o filipinos sufren el impago y la crisis de las empresas de Arabia SAudí | Diario Público








No se marchen tan lejos...NOSOTROS TENEMOS EL PREMIO GORDO.


CONSTRUCCIÓN E INMOBILIARIO


Arabia Saudí deja de pagar las obras del AVE a La Meca



Las compañías que conforman el consorcio español acumulan retrasos en los pagos desde noviembre del año pasado, lo que pone en riesgo la viabilidad del proyecto ferroviario.

Máxima tensión entre las empresas españolas que componen el consorcio encargado de las obras de construcción y posterior explotación del tren de alta velocidad que conectará las ciudades santas de Medina y La Meca (Arabia Saudí).

Según fuentes próximas a la alianza empresarial española, Saudi Railway Organization (SRO) ha dejado de pagar el avance de las obras y se acumulan retrasos desde noviembre del año pasado. El presupuesto del contrato asciende a 6.700 millones de euros y los retrasos en el pago de certificaciones de obra podrían ascender a centenares de millones de euros.



Arabia Saudí deja de pagar las obras del AVE a La Meca


Mas de uno van a poner mirando a la meca.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2016)

Dicen que hicieron ¿un gran cementerio? en campamento deJizan misiles han fagotizado 19 tanques y vehículos blindados. 






Error 404 (Not Found)!!1

Concretando: sería en torno al-Khobh, al sur de Jizan, dentro Saudi Saudita 






Conflict News op Twitter: "PHOTOS: Houthis destroy #Saudi vehicles around al-Khobh, South of #Jizan, inside #Saudi Arabia - @HussainBukhaiti https://t.co/x6W09BvdCe"


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2016)

A "elDiario".soros/escolar. le entraba en el tuit y en el titular quien fue el que bombardeo.
Pero no lo puso, para no morder mano generosa...:rolleye:


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ago 2016)

La masa borreguil culpará a Al Qaeda.

Están programados para ello.


----------



## Spieluhr (17 Ago 2016)

Javisklax dijo:


> Yemen tiene uno de los ejercitos con mas experiencia de todo oriente medio llevan desde el inicio de siglo a palos y desde los 70 con esta generación a palos entre el yemen del norte y sur antes de la reunificacion, y luego al Quaeda y arabia y hoy esto, como van a ser nuevos si siempre han estado a palos los de generaciones mas próximas, ya no digamos la historia de llemen que siempre a palos...



Precisamente hace unos 50 años los británicos ya tuvieron sus encontronazos con esta gente en lo que entonces era el Protectorado de Adén. _SAS troopers_ incluidos.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2016)

Se indican importantes bajas sauditas, de personas y maquinaria militar, en Asir.

En Jizan reportan tres snipers saudis eliminados, así como el el lanzamiento de un cohete de tipo Zlzal_2 y dos Katyusha sobre concentración mecanizada y soldados saudíes

Jedda- Ejército de Yemen afirma que varios Al-Qaedanos en Yemen se rindieron,






http://english.aawsat.com/2016/08/article55356580/al-qaeda-terrorists-surrender-yemen-army


----------



## mirkoxx (17 Ago 2016)

Informan que Jets sauditas se encuentran desesperados bombardeando la aldea de Qamar, Jizan, luego de perderla a manos de los yemenitas y de que estos liberaran imágenes de la destrucción de blindados del Reino. 

Las fuerzas yemeníes destruyen un tanque y 2 vehículos junto con sus tripulaciones en el puesto Zaj en Asir. 

En la villa de Madrasah, Jizan, los Houthis atacan con misiles los puestos militares y concentraciones de tropas sauditas. 

Francotiradores de Yemen "cazan" a otros 4 soldados sauditas en Jizan. 

En Nahooqah, Najran, los yemenitas bombardean puestos militares y montañas. En la ciudad se anuncian bombardeos en el barrio de Khalidaiah.





_*Vídeo de bombardeos en Najran:*_ https://twitter.com/arbign/status/765954665410363392


----------



## bladu (17 Ago 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Informan que Jets sauditas se encuentran desesperados bombardeando la aldea de Qamar, Jizan, luego de perderla a manos de los yemenitas y de que estos liberaran imágenes de la destrucción de blindados del Reino.
> 
> Las fuerzas yemeníes destruyen un tanque y 2 vehículos junto con sus tripulaciones en el puesto Zaj en Asir.
> 
> ...



Esperamos ansiosos los reportes audiovisuales.


----------



## SPQR (17 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que hicieron ¿un gran cementerio? en campamento deJizan misiles han fagotizado 19 tanques y vehículos blindados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los comerciantes de chatarra se estarán frotando las manos, aunque ultimamente el acero al peso se paga muy barato.

Ver a los perros de Saud achatarrados, fagotizados, kornetizados, metisados, etc... no tiene precio.

----------------

Parece que han mandado unos misiles balísticos en respuesta al bombardeo de Hospital y escuelas del otro día.

Houthis Response To a Of Saudi Crimes - YouTube


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ago 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> Los comerciantes de chatarra se estarán frotando las manos, aunque ultimamente el acero al peso se paga muy barato.
> 
> Ver a los perros de Saud achatarrados, fagotizados, kornetizados, metisados, etc... no tiene precio.



Bueno, también habrá cobre 

Y seguro que de cuatro reventados los mecánicos yemeníes te hacen uno.


----------



## SPQR (18 Ago 2016)

Saud reponiendo las bajas de tanques Abrams. 

Alguien sabe el precio aproximado de cada M1? Es por sacar la cuenta de lo que gastaron.


Defence blog @Defence_blog

U.S. approves sale of more than 133 Abrams battle tanks to Saudi Arabia
U.S. approves sale of more than 133 Abrams battle tanks to Saudi Arabia | Defence blog …







Defence blog op Twitter: "U.S. approves sale of more than 133 Abrams battle tanks to Saudi Arabia [url]https://t.co/2YnGioxKMi https://t.co/tuALve9kZJ"[/url]

-----------------------

Cronología de los ataques con misiles balísticos en la guerra de Yemen.

Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 10 hHace 10 horas

INFOGRAPHIC: The Missile War in #Yemen - @CSIS
Missile Threat | The Missile War in Yemen | Missile Threat 







Conflict News op Twitter: "INFOGRAPHIC: The Missile War in #Yemen - @CSIS [url]https://t.co/mHtWY8vSsX https://t.co/Tj3bnWmp4R"[/url]

------------------

Yemeni forces breakthrough mercenary posts in Haifan Taiz - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2016)

Dicen que varios, pero a uno volando desde la cima. En Najran.

Bin Ghalib op Twitter: "#

Dear Salman of Saudi Arabia.....


----------



## Javisklax (18 Ago 2016)

Un video para focalizar ciudades y explicar un poco el conflicto y sus infraestructuras. 
SituaciÃ³n e infraestructuras de la guerra del Yemen - YouTube 

Le usuario mister X de youtube es interesante su perfil


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2016)

Restos de ¿dron? abatido en la zona de Najran


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Ago 2016)

Vuelvo a traer el artículo de The Oil Crash, en español, sobre Yemen:

The Oil Crash: Yemen en el punto de mira

La posguerra se presenta muy cruda. En otro mundo, Saud pagaría reparaciones de guerra.


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Ago 2016)

*- Un tanque Saudi destruido en Rajla, Najran, Arabia Saudita.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfDe7wo-VvY


- Destruyendo un vehículo militar Saudi en Alb, Asir.

Destroying a Saudi military vehicle in Alb, Asir - YouTube


- Bombardeos contra soldados Sauditas en Makhrooq, Najran.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRjcUNRfN5s*


Un soldado Saudí "cazado" por un francotirador yemení en el puesto de Ramady en Jizan. Otro saudita eliminado en Al-Khobe, Jizan, por un francotirador yemení. Bombardeos del ejército yemení en Jizan contra una concentración de fuerzas Sauditas en Al-Khobe norte mientras tanto Jets Sauditas siguen bombardeando el puesto de Amood y la aldea de Qamar en el sur de Jizan y que se encuentran en manos Houthis. 
Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ...En otro mundo, Saud pagaría reparaciones de guerra.



*Y, en este también*


Reportan lanzamiento de cohetes Uragan en reuniones del ejército saudí y mercenarios en el Bash verde fuera de la zona del aeropuerto? de Najran

Crónicas del día (en Árabe), en territorio saudí

[youtube]Q26e2ahaeco[/youtube]


----------



## Creador de Mitos (19 Ago 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> Saud reponiendo las bajas de tanques Abrams.
> 
> Alguien sabe el precio aproximado de cada M1? Es por sacar la cuenta de lo que gastaron.
> 
> ...



Segun la primera fuente que he pillado son *8,5 minolles de dolares*

http://www.deudaexterna.es/cuanto-cuesta-un-tanque-de-guerra/

1.000 minolles el pedido :: :: ::


----------



## mazuste (19 Ago 2016)

Najran | 19 de agosto | Fuerza de misiles del ejército yemení y Comités, ha lanzado el viernes un cohete Katyusha 0,24 militar sitio de pórtico en Najran.







Las fuerzas de misiles lanzaron una salva de cohetes contra emplazamientos y reuniones mecanismos en Arabia Najran en acuartelamiento militar, según la grabación impactaron directamente en el lugar de destino.
http://www.almasirah.net/%d8%af%d9%83-%d9%85%d9%88%d9%82%d8%b9-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%b4%d8%b1%d9%81%d8%a9-%d9%81%d9%8a-%d9%86%d8%ac%d8%b1%d8%a7%d9%86-%d8%a8%d9%8024-%d8%b5%d8%a7%d8%b1%d9%88%d8%ae-%d9%83%d8%a7%d8%aa%d9%8a%d9%88/
*
Sin comentarios...
*


----------



## mazuste (19 Ago 2016)

Acá puede haber una señal interesante:
*La fregata rusa Yaroslav Mudri se dirige al golfo de Adén* desde Djibuti en misión antipirateria.

Sin embargo, *esta información* dice que Rusia va a tonar represalias por el derribo del MI-8 derribado en Siria


----------



## mazuste (19 Ago 2016)

Najran: inrumpiendo en posiciones orientales, Abrams incluido:

[youtube]qhIKpRtK-4g[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2016)

Si los rumores no engañan, Los Saud estarían metiendose en un profundo problema.

Los Yemenis/Houtis habrían recibido ingentes cantidades de material armamentístico de Rusia e Irán y el cogollo de la guerra ahora ya no está en Yemen; desde el sur saudí están penetrando hacía el interior y subiendo sin pausa hacia Ryad.

Si a esos intensos rumores, le sumamos la fragata rusa en el golfo Adén y que 
*EEUU está retirando su personal, dedicado al tema "Yemen", de Ryad *...Habemus tema.

¿Esperan, desde USA, qué las fuerzas de Yemen lleguen a Ryad y derroten a los sauditas? :ouch: No olvidar que, cuando los Houthis se levantaron, la embajada yankee se piró de las mismas antes que llegaran a Sana'a.

Habrá que rastrear el tema con mayor empeño si cabe.


----------



## indemunlai (20 Ago 2016)

@ Conflicts 33 min
PHOTO: Large Saudi strike near the large rally in #Sanaa #Yemen just now - @omeisy

@Conflicts 45 min
UPDATE: @HussainBukhaiti reporting the sound of ambulances near the rally in #Sanaa #Yemen after Saudi airstrike nearby

@Conflicts 51 min
BREAKING: Reports of Saudi airstrike near large rally in #Sanaa #Yemen, no indication that it struck the rally itself - @HussainBukhaiti


----------



## 4motion (20 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Si los rumores no engañan, Los Saud estarían metiendose en un profundo problema.
> 
> Los Yemenis/Houtis habrían recibido ingentes cantidades de material armamentístico de Rusia e Irán y el cogollo de la guerra ahora ya no está en Yemen; desde el sur saudí están penetrando hacía el interior y subiendo sin pausa hacia Ryad.
> 
> ...



Yo desde luego correría eso tiene pinta de Vietnam 2.0 y los Yemenis y houties son temibles temibles, les van a dar pero bien a los terroristas sauds y en la puerta de su casa, repito temibles, no me extraña que los gusanos y sus Nancys salgan corriendo despavoridos. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2016)

Una demostración incontestable de la población yemení, camino de la victoria

[youtube]dFt1BIRp6XY[/youtube]


----------



## la mano negra (20 Ago 2016)

Mazuste , es usted un faro de luz en este oscuro mundo. Sus aportaciones y análisis , acertados la mayor parte de las veces , sobre la situación geopolítica y militar en Yemen , son de una gran calidad e importancia. Coincido en su insistencia en focalizar la atención sobre Yemen. Este país va a ser muy importante en el devenir de los acontecimientos mundiales próximos. Y si no, al tiempo.


----------



## SPQR (20 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Acá puede haber una señal interesante:
> *La fregata rusa Yaroslav Mudri se dirige al golfo de Adén* desde Djibuti en misión antipirateria.
> 
> Sin embargo, *esta información* dice que Rusia va a tonar represalias por el derribo del MI-8 derribado en Siria



No seria raro que a dicha "fregata" se le cayeran unos cuantos misiles antitanque una noche y que, casualmente, fueran a parar a la orilla de terreno controlado por los Houthíes.

Veo que están usando los ATGMs contra tropa directamente, como si no los pagaran ellos. Es muy significativo.


----------



## bladu (20 Ago 2016)

@SPQR: Es lo mas seguro que suceda. Junto con un mensaje en una botella, indicando coordenadas de mas campamentos de saudies, para que los Zezal se hagan cargo de ellos.


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2016)

Cuentan que (habrá que esperar contrastes), los yemeniés están golpeando en
* Wadi Ad Dawaasir, *, 300 kms. al norte de Narjan, provincia de Ryad. :ouch:


Por otra parte, tras la manifestación en Sana'a, Barbaria Saudí les bombardea: tres muertos. Ni un solo titular en los medios occidentales.
Hisham Al-Omeisy op Twitter: "Video I accidentally captured of Saudi bomb dropped near crowd in attempt to disperse demo. Scumbags. Sana'a #Yemen https://t.co/YZr3KlZA18"


----------



## A.B.C. (20 Ago 2016)

*
Se está liando parda en Yemen

Me alegro que se reflote este hilo, porque Yemen es de enorme importancia politica y geoestratégica.

La financiación saudi a la invasión islamica de España, y hasta a los favorecedores gobernantes españoles (reyes incluidos), se detendría 

*


----------



## Spieluhr (20 Ago 2016)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Se está liando parda en Yemen
> 
> Me alegro que se reflote este hilo, porque Yemen es de enorme importancia politica y geoestratégica.
> ...



El día que los ahora muy terrestres yemeníes giren 180º hacia el mar nos vamos a reír.


----------



## Besarionis (21 Ago 2016)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Se está liando parda en Yemen
> 
> Me alegro que se reflote este hilo, porque Yemen es de enorme importancia politica y geoestratégica.
> ...



Exactamente.
Hasta hace bien poco, ni en mis sueños más húmedos hubiese pensado en ver a estas malas bestias, amigos de nuestro Campechano I en la más mínima dificultad. Y ahora... parece posible su aniquilación. Tengo que ir preparando un gran reserva para tomar a la salud de los yemeníes, Vlad y los rusos y los persas si semejante sueño se hace realidad.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2016)

Como buen peakoilero, avísales de lo que pasará el día siguiente que caiga Saud.


----------



## BudSpencer (21 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuentan que (habrá que esperar contrastes), los yemeniés están golpeando en
> * Wadi Ad Dawaasir, *, 300 kms. al norte de Narjan, provincia de Ryad. :ouch:



A este paso los saudíes van a tener que bombardear su propio país.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuentan que (habrá que esperar contrastes), los yemeniés están golpeando en
> * Wadi Ad Dawaasir, *, 300 kms. al norte de Narjan, provincia de Ryad. :ouch:
> 
> 
> "[/url]









Están 300 kilómetros dentro de las fronteras Suadis y los medios occidentales todavía están en la fase de la coalición internacional para bombardear Yemen....joder con la propaganda.:fiufiu:


----------



## 4motion (21 Ago 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Están 300 kilómetros dentro de las fronteras Suadis y los medios occidentales todavía están en la fase de la coalición internacional para bombardear Yemen....joder con la propaganda.:fiufiu:



No escriben una coma más de lo que les dictan sus amos, como perros obedientes que son. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## la mano negra (21 Ago 2016)

Elvira9 dijo:


> El día que los ahora muy terrestres yemeníes giren 180º hacia el mar nos vamos a reír.



El día en que estos aguerridos yemeníes lleguen a las puertas de La Meca , sí que nos vamos a reír con ganas . Va a a ser de profecía bíblica y un terremoto devastador en el Islam .

¡Ah... por cierto ! ¡ Madre mía qué templanza y que valor tienen los yemeníes , haciendo manifestaciones multitudinarias en las calles de Sanaa mientras les llueven las bombas de la aviación saudí ! ¡ Ellos hacen su manifestación aunque estén cayendo bombas del cielo !¡ Que bárbaro !


----------



## Spieluhr (21 Ago 2016)

la mano negra dijo:


> El día en que estos aguerridos yemeníes lleguen a las puertas de La Meca , sí que nos vamos a reír con ganas . Va a a ser de profecía bíblica y un terremoto devastador en el Islam .
> 
> ¡Ah... por cierto ! ¡ Madre mía qué templanza y que valor tienen los yemeníes , haciendo manifestaciones multitudinarias en las calles de Sanaa mientras les llueven las bombas de la aviación saudí ! ¡ Ellos hacen su manifestación aunque estén cayendo bombas del cielo !¡ Que bárbaro !



Son dos clases diferentes de "risa". El día que se paseen por _Makkah al-Mukarrama_ será, al menos en mi caso, algo así: :XX:

El día que descubran todo lo que pasa delante de Bab El_Mandeb será como: ::


----------



## Le Truhan (21 Ago 2016)

Larga vida a los huties!!!


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2016)

El ejército yemení asalta asentamiento saudí en territorio de Najran, con estos en fuga, destruyéndolo y apropiándose de material de guerra 

[youtube]a4KAz-KloF0[/youtube]

Los comentarios dicen que se han roto todas la posiciones sauditas en la provincia de Najran. Así como que se está forzando reclutamiento forzoso, a medida que las fuerzas yemeníes van avanzando desde Najran y que la moral de los sauditas está por los suelos.
http://www.almrasel.net/?p=7006

Acá, los británicos, está llamando a los Houthis y Saleh a negociar de "buena fe":rolleye:



> * En Yemen no negociamos con terroristas*



le contestan.

Edmund Fitton-Brown op Twitter: "Houthis/Saleh GPC must stop actions designed to undermine the prospects for peace. They must negotiate in good faith. #Yemen"


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2016)

Si echan a Saud de Najram, me parece que la contraofensiva debería atravesar el desierto para llegar allí o bien bajar por la costa, zona chií y montañosa más alla de la llanura costera.

Complicadas ambas opciones para Saud.
Los houties no necesitan ni les van a dejar sus patrocinadores tomar La Meca, les basta con aguantar la provincia y negociar la paz, o sea que Saud les reconozca como el gobierno legítimo y abandone sus posiciones en el Yemen central.


----------



## 4motion (21 Ago 2016)

Temibles son temibles, pobres sauds ¿dije pobres? Que acaben con todos. 

Están recibiendo lo que han merecido, los satrapas sauds deben están de diarrea continua en sus wc de oro. 


Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2016)

No podían faltar las preparatorias:


> *
> "Ex-presidente Saleh ofrece 'todo' Yemen para bases a Rusia"*



https://medium.com/@Brian_Whit/ex-president-saleh-offers-all-yemens-facilities-to-russia-4392871769ab#.8ulbs51sd


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> No podían faltar las preparatorias:
> https://medium.com/@Brian_Whit/ex-president-saleh-offers-all-yemens-facilities-to-russia-4392871769ab#.8ulbs51sd



Está en campaña electoral, y ya sabemos que las promesas se las suele llevar el viento de la realpolitik.

Los rusos ni siquiera utilizaron demasiado Socotra cuando el Yemen prosoviético, Tartus les sirve para controlar el Mar Rojo, no creo que estén muy interesados más allá de poner pie para que no lo pongan otros.

Los iraníes son los que tendrían gran interés, que cualquier día su flota no puede pasar de vuelta por Ormuz y dependen mucho más de Suez.


----------



## 4motion (22 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> No podían faltar las preparatorias:
> https://medium.com/@Brian_Whit/ex-president-saleh-offers-all-yemens-facilities-to-russia-4392871769ab#.8ulbs51sd



Nada que no dijimos antes, verdad Mazuste? Bueno algunos esperaran a la confirmación por ese medio llamado televisión con tela hinco y sus noticias, o mejor a que la onu lo autorice. 

Eso sí que será para ellos una aportación exclusiva. 


Que se cuiden los rusos no sea que alguien les robe los S400  

Rusia tiene una excusa muy buena que sin duda utilizará y es la misma que usa el pinguino follande cuando manda unos aviones para bombardear a las ratas malas, y luego bombardea a los buenos, esa palabra prostituida por el imperio será usada por putin para poner pies en Yemen, esa palabra se llama terrorismo. 

Por supuesto las tropas rusas serán protegidas y el escudo S400 llegará hasta riad, con lo cual volveremos a tener a los terroristas sauds cagando con diarrea continua en sus Wc de oro y al imperio de obongo otra vez sodomizados. 

Al Nobel de la paz solo le quedará dar premios a sus amigos, a propósito ¿sabéis quienes esta propuestos para dicho premio? Agarrarros al asiento 

Nuestros fotogenicos cascos blancos. 

El imperio de la irrision. 


Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## niraj (22 Ago 2016)

*Consejeros militares americanos en Riad *

Responsables del Pentágono han anunciado este viernes que Estados Unidos ha retirado a la mayoría de sus consejeros militares destinados en Riad y que asesoran a los saudíes en la guerra de Yemen.

¿Qué significa esta decisión? De momento es difícil interpretarla y es difícil aventurar qué repercusión tendrá en el conflicto, aunque es posible que Washington por fin se haya dado cuenta de que es una locura asesorar a los saudíes en la guerra de Yemen, aunque el suministro masivo de armas a los saudíes parece que va a continuar
[continúa]

Artículo completo en: Balagán » Consejeros militares americanos en Riad


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2016)

Los comités populares y del ejército yemení controlan los entornos de Arabia Saudita en Najran desde el puente, 

[youtube]N_vbFhr7ogs[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2016)

Siguen las operaciones del ejército yemení en Arabia Saudípor el Este de Najran, poniendo en fuga todos los asentamientos sauditas 


[youtube]E-S4HUgQNaY[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2016)

Vehículos militares de Arabia Saudita destruidos en el valle Bakhawbh en Jizan a manos de los héroes militares de los comités populares







Los Houthi habrían derribado un Apache saudí cerca de la presa de Najran


----------



## bladu (22 Ago 2016)

Cada Houthi se merece 5 esposas saudies como minimo.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2016)

# Najran: controlando las posiciones de la salida norte
http://fb.me/8aiIjETjT


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2016)

Qué potros son los houties !, qué pedazo de valientes. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## xavik (24 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Vehículos militares de Arabia Saudita destruidos en el valle Bakhawbh en Jizan a manos de los héroes militares de los comités populares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2016)

Marib: Se habrían lanzado , en 12 horas, dos misiles tipo Qahr-1, sobre la concentración de mercenarios en el campo de Tdaoan, con muchas ambulancias acudiendo al campamento. Sin embargo. la contraparte, indica qie fueron neutralizados por "patriots" 

.Desde las alturas del Oeste de Najran:

[youtube]3Y7g2_Ou4vY[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2016)

Eliminando puestos de sniper y patrullas en Najran

[youtube]QY7sdmLD864[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2016)

El representante imperial, Kerry, debe andar en el Reino de Arabia Saudita para reunirse con Arabia, el Consejo del Golfo CCG y el de Exteriores de UK "para impulsar la paz en Yemen".

Si por cualquier circustancia, en estos momentos, Ryad decidiera cesar por completo su guerra contra Yemen, la guerra de Yemen en Arabia Saudita va a continuar. Ya, nadie lo puede parar .

Haykal Bafana op Twitter: "If right this moment, Riyadh decides to cease completely its war on Yemen, the Yemeni war on Saudi Arabia will continue. No one can stop it."


----------



## kakatxuli_borrado (25 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Eliminando puestos de sniper y patrullas en Najran
> 
> [youtube]QY7sdmLD864[/youtube]



Mira que he visto videos de estos pero soy incapaz de comprender cual es la táctica saudí, entre otras cosas, parece ser que encontrar los bunkers de los saudíes es facilísimo entre otras cosas porque está todo lleno de mierda y plastiquetes azules de botellas de agua por todos lados que se ve a kilómetros.


----------



## AFMM (26 Ago 2016)

*El Parlamento de Yemen se reúne y destituye a gobierno de Hadi*
http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...yemen-se-reune-y-destituye-a-gobierno-de-hadi

Según el canal yemení Al Masirah, el Consejo Político Supremo de Yemen, creado hace dos semanas mediante una alianza entre el movimiento Ansarulá y el Congreso Popular General, liderado por el ex presidente Ali Abdulá Saleh, ha comenzado a trabajar en sus actividades, conforme a la Constitución de Yemen. Este Consejo está a cargo ahora de gobernar el país.
Se trata de una victoria real para el pueblo yemení, que se dota así de instituciones legítimas para dirigir la resistencia contra los agresores saudíes y sus aliados y mercenarios y para responder a las necesidades y demandas de los ciudadanos.


----------



## 4motion (26 Ago 2016)

AFMM dijo:


> *El Parlamento de Yemen se reúne y destituye a gobierno de Hadi*
> http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...yemen-se-reune-y-destituye-a-gobierno-de-hadi
> 
> Según el canal yemení Al Masirah, el Consejo Político Supremo de Yemen, creado hace dos semanas mediante una alianza entre el movimiento Ansarulá y el Congreso Popular General, liderado por el ex presidente Ali Abdulá Saleh, ha comenzado a trabajar en sus actividades, conforme a la Constitución de Yemen. Este Consejo está a cargo ahora de gobernar el país.
> Se trata de una victoria real para el pueblo yemení, que se dota así de instituciones legítimas para dirigir la resistencia contra los agresores saudíes y sus aliados y mercenarios y para responder a las necesidades y demandas de los ciudadanos.



Y para tener legitimidad como gobierno, solicitando ayuda para luchar contra el terrorismo a cualquier potencia extranjera, creo que no hace falta decir más ¿no?, alguna pieza de caza mayor va a caer por lo que está ocurriendo en Siria. Hagan sus apuestas, el régimen Saud lleva todas las papeletas. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## LADRILLISTA (26 Ago 2016)

4motion dijo:


> Y para tener legitimidad como gobierno, solicitando ayuda para luchar contra el terrorismo a cualquier potencia extranjera, creo que no hace falta decir más ¿no?, alguna pieza de caza mayor va a caer por lo que está ocurriendo en Siria. Hagan sus apuestas, el régimen Saud lleva todas las papeletas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk



Lo malo de esto, es que si cae el régimen de los Saoud, quién ocupará su sitio será el Estado Islámico.

En Arabia Saudí no hay división entre fanáticos y demócratas, sino que la división es entre fanáticos y muy fanáticos.


----------



## 4motion (26 Ago 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Lo malo de esto, es que si cae el régimen de los Saoud, quién ocupará su sitio será el Estado Islámico.
> 
> En Arabia Saudí no hay división entre fanáticos y demócratas, sino que la división es entre fanáticos y muy fanáticos.



Da igual, ver caer a Arabia terrorista Saudita es el sueño húmedo de todo hombre de bien. 

Da igual Juana que la puta de su hermana, tendrán bien merecido el infierno que ellos han patrocinado. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2016)

Se habría lanzado esta noche un cohete (rocket) sobre la refinería Aramco de Jizán 






*
Formación del Parlamento de Yemen, jaque mate a Arabia Saudí *


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Ago 2016)

4motion dijo:


> Da igual, ver caer a Arabia terrorista Saudita es el sueño húmedo de todo hombre de bien.
> 
> Da igual Juana que la puta de su hermana, tendrán bien merecido el infierno que ellos han patrocinado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk



El comienzo oficial del _peak-oil_ y la crisis energética terminal se hará coincidir en los libros de historia con la caída de los Saud.


----------



## 4motion (26 Ago 2016)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El comienzo oficial del _peak-oil_ y la crisis energética terminal se hará coincidir en los libros de historia con la caída de los Saud.



Al ritmo que van los houties y los yacimientos secos de aramco, lo veremos en breve, los gusanos ya han soltado lastre, As, esta sentenciada. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2016)

Los Comités populares y del ejército y asaltan, como hormigas hasta la cocina del puesto saudí al oeste de Najran 26/08/2016
 
[youtube]-MSG7asEABw[]/youtube

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 22:49 ----------

Sobre el lanzamiento de misil a la refinería de Jizan

[youtube]anfW6KRktHA[/youtube]


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (26 Ago 2016)

A mí me llama la atención la facilidad relativa con la que unos guerrilleros armados con ametralladoras y unos pocos RPGs y misiles contracarro eliminan vehículos blindados no tan ligeros...Aunque vista la cobardía de los saudíes que a menudo ni siquiera disparan al tuntún a la desesperada, la cosa parece más explicable.
Teniendo en cuenta que suelen ser vehículos USA...tampoco deja en buen lugar al complejo militar industrial yanki. Ah bueno...los vehículos serie B con peores prestaciones se los venden a los pedófilos de la mafia Saud. Si esta explicación racional no es correcta, que me lo explique Iker Jiménez.


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2016)

¡¡Como les gusta destrozar maquinaria!!

Comités del ejército y del pueblo asaltan y destruyen el principal puesto de la red en Najran 26/08/2016

[youtube]UV9BHD3eEzY[/youtube]

---------- Post added 27-ago-2016 at 15:01 ----------

Houthi toman nuevos puestos del ejército Saudi en Najran y rompen las posiciones al este, hacía la ciudad de Najran 26-082016

[youtube]Ilj1GJMBbps[/youtube]


----------



## alcorconita (27 Ago 2016)

Fecal Coproboy dijo:


> A mí me llama la atención la facilidad relativa con la que unos guerrilleros armados con ametralladoras y unos pocos RPGs y misiles contracarro eliminan vehículos blindados no tan ligeros...Aunque vista la cobardía de los saudíes que a menudo ni siquiera disparan al tuntún a la desesperada, la cosa parece más explicable.
> Teniendo en cuenta que suelen ser vehículos USA...tampoco deja en buen lugar al complejo militar industrial yanki. Ah bueno...los vehículos serie B con peores prestaciones se los venden a los pedófilos de la mafia Saud. Si esta explicación racional no es correcta, que me lo explique Iker Jiménez.



Los houthis se están descubriendo como el paradigma de las tropas alpinas del siglo XXI.

Por otro lado, mascan hojas de coca o me lo parece a mí?


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Ago 2016)

Es kat, captagón de la tierra.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (27 Ago 2016)

Fecal Coproboy dijo:


> A mí me llama la atención la facilidad relativa con la que unos guerrilleros armados con ametralladoras y unos pocos RPGs y misiles contracarro eliminan vehículos blindados no tan ligeros...Aunque vista la cobardía de los saudíes que a menudo ni siquiera disparan al tuntún a la desesperada, la cosa parece más explicable.
> Teniendo en cuenta que suelen ser vehículos USA...tampoco deja en buen lugar al complejo militar industrial yanki. Ah bueno...los vehículos serie B con peores prestaciones se los venden a los pedófilos de la mafia Saud. Si esta explicación racional no es correcta, que me lo explique Iker Jiménez.



El ejército saudí es un puñetero desastre desde el inicio de su historia, porque se compraba el material para llevarse comisiones.

Los americanos les venden lo que quieren, y los saudíes compran lo que sea y al precio que sea, para llevarse sus comisiones.

Y por otro lado, recuerda que Yemen es un territorio montañoso muy complejo, y los rebeldes houthies cuentan con el apoyo de la población. Nasser envió 60.000 soldados egipcios durante muchos años en los 60 y no consiguió controlar la situación.


----------



## bladu (27 Ago 2016)

Buen botin con el que se han echo, supongo que se lo llevaran.

mascan Khat, un estimulante, popular por esa zona ( Yemen, Etiopia, Sudan)


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2016)

Glosario promocional de las últimas operaciones del ejército yemení y los comités populares en Najran y Asir

[youtube]6ldaikW4Fwc[/youtube]


Emboscadas de los comités populares y del ejército yemení en la zona de Asir 08/27/2016

[youtube]o-CzqsFFnz4[/youtube]


----------



## Roque III (28 Ago 2016)

Algo que me pregunto al ver esos vídeos, es si les sobran tanquetas, o qué ocurre, porque los coches, entiendo en cierto modo que los quemen, pero una tanqueta puede tener un valor táctico bastante alto.


----------



## bladu (28 Ago 2016)

ramos681 dijo:


> Algo que me pregunto al ver esos vídeos, es si les sobran tanquetas, o qué ocurre, porque los coches, entiendo en cierto modo que los quemen, pero una tanqueta puede tener un valor táctico bastante alto.



Con el paradigma tactico de hoy en dia en las guerras, los tanques ( que no tienen contramedidas EFICACES contra misiles anticarro), se han convertido en ataudes de metal.. No hay mas que ver videos de la guerra de Siria, Ucrania y en este hilo. La concepcion estandar de ejercito esta obsoleta, contra ese tipo de guerrillas. Eso juega en contra del ejercito sirio, ucraniano, saudi.

Una pickup con una antiaereo de 12mm, es mas versatil.


----------



## Delta_Juliet (28 Ago 2016)

Hola, por curiosidad ¿alguno de vosotros sabe qué cantan los yemenís cuando logran una victoria? Lo repiten en todos los vídeos y no es el snack bar habitual sino algo así como "Allahu akbar; tal y tal America; cual y pascual Israel". 

Supongo que será algo del estilo abajo América y muerte a Israel, pero me llama la atención 

Saludos


----------



## Demandante embalsamado (28 Ago 2016)

ramos681 dijo:


> Algo que me pregunto al ver esos vídeos, es si les sobran tanquetas, o qué ocurre, porque los coches, entiendo en cierto modo que los quemen, pero una tanqueta puede tener un valor táctico bastante alto.



En el momento que te haces con una tanqueta, ya necesitas de alguien que vaya detrás tuyo para proporcionarte el combustible.

No quieren NADA que les lastre el paso. Los hay que van incluso descalzos teniendo todo el material del mundo a su disposición... lo queman.

En los últimos vídeos se ve como únicamente se llevan un mortero y un fusil de sniper. Lo imprescindible para dar estopa al siguiente puesto parapetado.

En vehículo son objetivo. Caminando desperdigados son hormigas sobre la que es imposible concentrar el fuego. Los nidos de ametralladoras que filman tienen el suelo forrado de casquillos y por lo que se ve, con poco resultado.

Impresionante.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 Ago 2016)

Las fuerzas de Yemen bombardean los puestos sauditas en Khadhra, Nahooqah, abu Hamdan y Sodais en Najran. La situación es tan tensa que el mando saudita reúne a 400 mercenarios de Aden y Hadhramaut y mediante lanchas rápidas los movilizan dentro del pais para defender Najran. Estos mercenarios serán transportados primero a Somalía por lanchas y luego a través de helicópteros a Najran. 

Los jets Sauditas, debido al avance yemenita, bombardean sus propios puestos militares dentro de Arabia Saudita: Shabakah en Al-Khobeh, Jizan y Tal'ah en Najran. 

Fuerzas de Yemen atacan objetivos sauditas y vehículos militares en Shabakah, Soodah y Qarn en Al-Khobeh, Jizan. 

Los francotiradores yemeníes siguen "trabajando" y eliminan a dos soldados del Reino en Sahwah, Asir. 

Los Houthis destruyen vehículos militares y matan a sus soldados en Sodais, Najran. 

Los francotiradores de Yemen no descansan y "cazan" a otros dos soldados de Arabia Saudita en el puesto de Malhamah, Jizan. Los yemenitas dan las "gracias" a las fuerzas de Al-Saud por abandonar estos rifles en batalla y que luego fueron capturados por las fuerzas Houthis. 

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saud sigue reponiendo pérdidas y los Usanos arrancan de Yemen:

US Set to Ship First AH-6i Choppers to Riyadh








*A medida que el ejército de los Estados Unidos se retira de Arabia Saudita, Boeing está lista para enviar el primer lote de doce helicópteros AH-6i de ataque ligero y de reconocimiento a Riad, después de un retraso de un mes.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Supuesto vídeo del efecto de uno de los misiles balisticos yemenitas lanzados contra posiciones de la petrolera saudita Aramco en Jizan y Najran. La filmación muestra en Najran tanques de crudo ardiendo (en el segundo 17 se aprecian). Recordemos que el precio del crudo subió un 2% el día de ayer a causa de estos ataques.*

Oil spikes on report Yemeni missiles hit Saudi Arabia's oil facilities - Business Insider

Video of the purported Yemen attack on a Saudi oil facility - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (28 Ago 2016)

El cántico houthi con el que finalizan sus intervenciones viene a decir algo así como:

"Dios es grande, Muerte a Estados Unidos, muerte a Israel, maldición a los Judios, victoria del Islam".


El material que si les sirve de tecnología importada:

[youtube]2ICylgAlsbA[/youtube]


----------



## delhierro (28 Ago 2016)

ramos681 dijo:


> Algo que me pregunto al ver esos vídeos, es si les sobran tanquetas, o qué ocurre, porque los coches, entiendo en cierto modo que los quemen, pero una tanqueta puede tener un valor táctico bastante alto.



No en un pais desertico y con un enemigo que tiene el control total del cielo.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 Ago 2016)

Diablos, los Saud están buscando mercenarios por todos lados....


Saudi Arabia recruit 5,000 from Yemen to join border guards
*Arabia Saudita reclutará a 5.000 hombres desde Yemen para unirse a la guardia de fronteras.*
Por Paul Antonopoulos -28/08/2016








_*La agencia de Noticias Xinhua de China ha informado de que más de 5.000 combatientes yemeníes han sido reclutados por el régimen saudí de Adén y otras zonas del sur de Yemen.*

*Esta nueva fuerza de combate será entrenada para luchar junto a los guardias fronterizos saudíes ya que a estos se les resulta difícil parar a las fuerzas Houthis que penetran desde el norte de Yemen hacia el sur de la provincia de Najran en Arabia Saudita.*

Los combatientes reclutados lo más probable es que estén próximamente operando a lo largo de la frontera Arabia-Yemen en Najran.

Xinhua News también informó que *los primeros 350 combatientes reclutados ya han dejado Adén hacia una isla en Eritrea en ruta a Arabia Saudita.*_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*- Fuerzas yemenitas capturan material de guerra a las fuerzas Sauditas en Najran (subtítulos en inglés).* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_beWFtnhl98














_Una pregunta.....¿que clase de rifle es el de la primera fotografía?_


----------



## Roque III (29 Ago 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Diablos, los Saud están buscando mercenarios por todos lados....
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia recruit 5,000 from Yemen to join border guards
> ...



No estoy muy versado en estos temas, pero veo entrada masiva de espías y "traidores" en AS


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ago 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Arabia Saudita reclutará a 5.000 hombres desde Yemen para unirse a la guardia de fronteras.*
> 
> *Esta nueva fuerza de combate será entrenada para luchar junto a los guardias fronterizos saudíes ya que a estos se les resulta difícil parar a las fuerzas Houthis que penetran desde el norte de Yemen hacia el sur de la provincia de Najran en Arabia Saudita.*
> 
> Los combatientes reclutados lo más probable es que estén próximamente operando a lo largo de la frontera Arabia-Yemen en Najran.



Los saudíes están desesperados. Esos mercenarios de Yemen tienen muchas papeletas para rebelarse contra los propios saudíes. Ya veo a yemeníes de distinta confesión unidos estratégicamente sobre territorio saudí para saquearlos :XX:


----------



## bladu (29 Ago 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> _Una pregunta.....¿que clase de rifle es el de la primera fotografía?_




Un rifle fracontirador Barret 12mm


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Ago 2016)

*- Fuerzas yemeníes atacan el Puesto militar Saudita de Talah en Najran.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgKs4BkyyN4


- Fuerzas yemeníes toman el estratégico puesto saudita de Tholm con vistas a la ciudad de Najran.*

Yemeni forces breaking into Tholm strategic post overlooking Najran city - YouTube


*- Fuerzas de Yemen avanzan hacia nuevas posiciones sauditas por los alrededores de Al-Rabo'ah, Asir.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAleW72lsPc

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Los Jets de Arabia Saudita siguen bombardeando sus propias instalaciones militares (Tal'ah y Makhrooq) en Najran y Jizan (Qamar) en manos yemenitas. 

Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron misiles tipo Katyusha contra vehículos militares saudíes reunidos en Abu Hamdan en Najran; golpes confirmados.

Fuerzas yemeníes bombardean puestos en Dukhan, Qarn, Abbadiyah, bait Abuudh en Al-Khobeh, Jizan. 

Artillería yemenita golpea posiciones de tiro sauditas al oeste de Makhrooq; atacado un depósito de municiones cerca de Makhrooq. 

Najran: 3 ataques aéreos sauditas en sus propios puestos militares perdidos en Shabakah y Shurfah. 

Los combatientes yemeníes bombardean al ejército de Arabia Saudita en puestos de Dukhan, Abbadiyah y Mo'anaq en Jizan. 

Asir: combatientes yemeníes destruyen un vehículo blindado cerca de Saban Qulal. 

Fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron 2 misiles Zilzal contra fuerzas sauditas en el cruce Towal en Jizan. 

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## murray (29 Ago 2016)

Al menos 71 muertos en un atentado del ISIS en el sur de Yemen

Al menos 71 muertos en un atentado del ISIS en el sur de Yemen | Internacional | EL PAÍS

ISIS matando a reclutas pro-Hadi, ¿esto cómo se interpreta? pensaba que ISIS, AQPA y Hadi eran los mismos perros con diferente collar.


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Ago 2016)

*- Fuerzas populares de Yemen continúan avanzando en la Región Saudita de Asir infligiendo graves pérdidas a las tropas del Reino.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMb1ZaK9GrM

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ataques con misiles balísticos Qahir-1 en la provincia de Jizan, Arabia Saudí, contra la Estación eléctrica de Al-Shagig y el Aeropuerto Abha.












Haykal Bafana op Twitter: "Now : 2 #Yemen ballistic missile attacks on Jizan province, #Saudi Arabia - Al Shagig power station & Abha Airport. https://t.co/qBSPxjslfV"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yemeni Rebels Claim Unconfirmed Second Strike On Saudi Aramco Oil Facilities | OilPrice.com

*Los rebeldes yemeníes, sin confirmar, anuncian nuevo impacto de un misil contra instalaciones petroleras Saudí de Aramco.* 


Fuerzas armadas yemeníes y Houthi hoy supuestamente atacaron instalaciones de la petrolera Saudí Aramco en la parte suroeste de Arabia Saudita, así como el aeropuerto de Abha en el reino, según la iraní Fars Noticias.

De acuerdo con el sitio web de Al Masirah, que cita Fars Noticias, los daños a las instalaciones de Aramco en el ataque de hoy han sido considerables, pero no se ofrecieron detalles específicos, y Arabia Saudita no ha confirmado la veracidad de los informes.

El ataque de Yemen se produce pocos días después de otros lanzamientos de misiles contra instalaciones de Aramco. Ninguno de los ataques ha sido confirmado por fuentes Saudí. Después del ataque del viernes funcionarios de Aramco dijeron a Bloomberg que todas sus refinerías estaban operando como de costumbre.

Medios saudíes controlados por el Estado, sin embargo, reconocieron un ataque con misiles de Yemen el viernes, lo que provocó un incendio en una instalación de energía en Narjan, el sur de Arabia Saudita, que rápidamente fue sofocado.


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2016)

Los rebeldes yemeníes reivindican segundo ataque en las instalaciones petroleras saudita de Aramco.

Las fuerzas armadas yemeníes Houthi , hoy, supuestamente atacaron instalaciones de la petrolera Saudi Aramco en la parte suroeste de Arabia Saudita, así como el aeropuerto de Abha
http://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Yemeni-Rebels-Claim-Unconfirmed-Second-Strike-On-Saudi-Aramco-Oil-Facilities.html

En Asir:

[youtube]4HJhqvs94f4[/youtube]


----------



## SPQR (31 Ago 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Como les gusta destrozar maquinaria!!
> 
> Comités del ejército y del pueblo asaltan y destruyen el principal puesto de la red en Najran 26/08/2016
> 
> [youtube]UV9BHD3eEzY[/youtube]





Me choca que no recuperen los proyectiles del blindado. Con eso se pueden hacer unos bonitos IEDs para plantarlos en los caminos y aterrorizar a los reclutas saudíes... ::

--------

Brutal. Video de ataque a "blocao" saudí.

Primero el video en versión corta de la huida fallida de los perros de Saud, y luego la versión larga con todo el ataque.

No saben ni conducir cuando salen por huyendo. Menuda hostia de la tanqueta contra el pickup. :8:

Houthi forces ambush Saudi Army near Najran in southwestern Saudi Arabia - YouTube

El video completo. A partir de 11:44 se ven las imágenes del video anterior.

Houthis - Attacking To Saudi Snipers Positions - YouTube


----------



## SkepticalMind (31 Ago 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> Brutal. Video de ataque a "blocao" saudí.
> 
> Primero el video en versión corta de la huida fallida de los perros de Saud, y luego la versión larga con todo el ataque.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja, pero qué inútiles los saudis. ¿Y eso son soldados? ¿Saben hacer algo más aparte de correr?


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Ago 2016)

SkepticalMind dijo:


> Jajajajaja, pero qué inútiles los saudis. ¿Y eso son soldados? ¿Saben hacer algo más aparte de correr?



La verdad es que combatir contra los saudíes es como jugar al tiro al plato. Me pregunto cómo se integrarán los mercenarios en semejante caos organizativo. Al ver semejante percal ya deben saber que tienen pie y medio en la tumba.


----------



## niraj (31 Ago 2016)

Arabia Saudí compra 24 helicópteros ligeros de reconocimiento con capacidad de ataque. A entregar "lo mas pronto posible".

Parece una estrategia mas sensata que la de los puestos militares aislados


US to deliver first AH-6i helos to Saudi Arabia 'as soon as possible' | IHS Jane's 360 - Linkis.com

US to deliver first AH-6i helos to Saudi Arabia 'as soon as possible'


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Ago 2016)

niraj dijo:


> Arabia Saudí compra 24 helicópteros ligeros de reconocimiento con capacidad de ataque. A entregar "lo mas pronto posible".
> 
> Parece una estrategia mas sensata que la de los puestos militares aislados
> 
> ...








Pues tiene pinta que van a terminar cobrando en chapas de metal :S


----------



## mirkoxx (31 Ago 2016)

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 19 hHace 19 horas 
Haykal Bafana Retwitteó هديل احمد علي
*
Now : Another #Saudi Apache heli gunship downed by #YEmen forces near NAjran city, #KSA.

*Otro Apache Saudí derribado por las fuerzas de Yemen cerca de la ciudad de Najran.*







Según los sauditas el helicóptero se "estrelló" luego de bombardear a los Houthis.

[Breaking] Saudi chopper crashes in Najran

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Las fuerzas yemenitas lanzaron un misil balístico contra la zona industrial en la ciudad de Najran.*

Najran: Yemeníes destruyen un vehículo militar de Arabia Saudita entre Sodais y Homar; bombardeos con cohetes katyusha en Araq siol contra posiciones sauditas. 

Artillería yemení bombardea posiciones de artillería saudita en Aqaba & el puesto de Malhamah en Al-Khobeh, Jizan. Jets sauditas siguen bombardeando su propio puesto militar perdido en Amood. 

Najran: Misiles Katyusha contra vehículos sauditas en Sodais y homad; golpes directos. 

Najran: el día de ayer ataques aéreos sauditas sobre más puestos perdidos: 2 en Talah; 4 en Makhrooq y Qoma'a; 6 en Shabakah & Shurfah. 

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## la mano negra (31 Ago 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pues tiene pinta que van a terminar cobrando en chapas de metal :S



Me parece a mí que esos juguetitos les van a hacer mucha pupa a los guerrilleros yemeníes. Parece un arma ideal para luchar contra la guerrilla.


----------



## 4motion (31 Ago 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 19 hHace 19 horas
> Haykal Bafana Retwitteó هديل احمد علي
> *
> Now : Another #Saudi Apache heli gunship downed by #YEmen forces near NAjran city, #KSA.
> ...



Se los van a bajar todos, y lo que me alegro. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-ago-2016 at 22:01 ----------




la mano negra dijo:


> Me parece a mí que esos juguetitos les van a hacer mucha pupa a los guerrilleros yemeníes. Parece un arma ideal para luchar contra la guerrilla.



Pupa les van hacer a ellos quién va hierro mata.....

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2016)

*Un comandante de la coalición saudí eliminado en Yemen*


El ejército yemení y las fuerzas de defensa nacionales lanzaron una nueva ofensiva contra los invasores de la coalición, encabezada por Arabia Saudita. La ofensiva se inició en el sur, en la provincia de Abyan.
*



Durante el combate uno de los principales comandantes de las tropas saudíes, Ali Hussain al-Junayd, fue asesinado. Su coche fue atacado. Con él estaban otros cinco militares de alto rango, que han sido heridos. Sus nombres no fueron revelados.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Decenas de soldados ocupantes murieron durante el combate.

Además, cohetes yemeníes fueron disparados en la dirección a Arabia Saudita, y hacia una planta petroquímica. Como resultado, se produjo un incendio, y la fábrica ha sufrido enormes pérdidas.

Un comandante de la coalición saudí eliminado en Yemen | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Esto, sería en Asir:

[youtube]JJ6ZHVfXU4Y[/youtube]

Acá, en el Este de Rabuah: 

[youtube]_jMO7JUcVpw[/youtube]


----------



## Besarionis (31 Ago 2016)

la mano negra dijo:


> Me parece a mí que esos juguetitos les van a hacer mucha pupa a los guerrilleros yemeníes. Parece un arma ideal para luchar contra la guerrilla.



Eso sera siempre y cuando a los yemeníes no se les ocurra comprar en el rastro juguetitos antiaéreos.


----------



## brus (31 Ago 2016)

Espero que Irán les proporcione a los Houthis unos cuantos Misagh para que tiren esos helicópteros.

Y si los Houthis no fuesen unos musulmanes radicales como son, serían listos e intentarían derribar con algún Manpad algún avión civil con destino a la meca para hundirle a los Saud el negocio que tienen montado con el peregrinaje a la meca.


----------



## kakatxuli_borrado (31 Ago 2016)

O consigan adiestrar a algo que tenga la más mínima entidad de unidad militar.


----------



## Spieluhr (1 Sep 2016)

brus dijo:


> Espero que Irán les proporcione a los Houthis unos cuantos Misagh para que tiren esos helicópteros.
> 
> Y si los Houthis no fuesen unos musulmanes radicales como son, serían listos e intentarían derribar con algún Manpad algún avión civil con destino a la meca para hundirle a los Saud el negocio que tienen montado con el peregrinaje a la meca.



¿Y ponerse en contra todos los millones de sunnies y parte de los chiitas? Yo no lo veo tan claro. Además, hay muchas formas de #oder a los Saud sin necesidad de tocar el pedrolo negro. Otra cosa es que puedan realizarlas o no.


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Sep 2016)

TOMAR CON PINZAS...... sabemos que la guerra de propaganda y "psicológica" también es importante

_Yemeni Army missile strikes 700km deep into Saudi Arabia_

Un misil Scud disparado por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, según los informes, golpeó la ciudad saudí de Taif que se encuentra a unos 700 km de profundidad en la nación dependiente del petróleo.

Este desarrollo militar es de importancia enorme porque implica que la capital saudí de Riad se encuentra dentro del alcance de los misiles balísticos de Yemen, y por lo tanto puede cambiar la trayectoria del conflicto yemení aún más hacia el lado del gobierno elegido en Sana'a de Yemen.








Los sauditas dicen que la explosión en la ciudad se trató de meteoritos sobre la zona. 

No hay confirmación pero diversos vídeos y fotos de tuiteros sauditas pueden verse en el siguiente hashtag de la red social #انفجار_جنوب_محافظه_الطايف

Juzgue usted.....

*Foto del supuesto misil/meteorito*







Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2016)

Al parecer se ha tratado de un lanzamiento experimental de misile balístico Barakan_1, variable del Scud, en la Arabia profunda operación con éxito, alcanzando la King Fahd airbase in Taif 

Rocket Power: Rocket # Barakan_1 misil balístico, autóctono desarrollado por # Scud con un alcance más allá de 800 km






*
Variable del Scud-D
*


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2016)

Además, por allí ya tienen su meteorito.

Buen aviso, Saud de rodillas cada vez más inclinados a felar, digo negociar.


----------



## bladu (2 Sep 2016)

Aqui el juguete lanzado:

Yemeni Burkan 1 Ballistic Missile - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2016)

Un lanzamiento de un misil básico de tipo Zlzal_1

[youtube]oG2JsFDVORA[/youtube]

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 23:26 ----------

Se comenta que, en Barbaria, el ambiente está preñado de silencio, tras doce horas después de recibir el nuevo misil balístico que golpeó la base aérea militar de Taif.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 23:30 ----------

Por ex jefe de las fuerzas especiales de UK, Gen Lamb:
La sangriente batalla en Yemen muestra la intención de Irán de dominar Oriente Medio:






http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/02/the-bloody-battle-in-yemen-shows-iran-is-intent-on-dominion/


----------



## la mano negra (3 Sep 2016)

Por las montañas del Yemen , esas montañas yemenitas que corren par del Mar Rojo, unos fogosos hombres de chaqueta americana y alpargatas roídas , se mueven afanosos , entre los peñascos, en un paisaje inhóspito y desértico y por los barrancos se pierden , presurosos . En sus miembros , delgados y enjutos , se adivina la templanza del acero y en su mirada ,como así quiero, la determinación y el deseo de cobrar justa venganza por el daño artero que en sus hijos hizo la mano del príncipe traicionero. 

Estrategia de alpargatas y misiles es la que lleva la dirigencia de estos hombres , para adelante , sin importarles la ganancia ni el ánimo de rapiña porque todo lo que conquistan a las llamas como alimento entregan bastante . Es estrategia ruda y exótica , de embeleco y duda que hiela la sangre en las venas a sus enemigos y siembra el asombro en los testigos que somos los restantes . No se sabe dónde están estos espectros que surgen de la tierra atacando sin dudar y vencen, en las asperezas de las sierras, a las posiciones fortificadas saudíes sin pensar . Parece como si las mismas piedras de las montañas se hubiesen vuelto hombres y atacaran como sombras a las fuerzas imperiales y sus cohortes .

¡ Viva el Eje de la Resistencia !

¡ Abajo el Imperio ! ¡ Vivan los hombres y mujeres que luchan por la libertad y la independencia de sus países !


----------



## mazuste (3 Sep 2016)

*
Yemen y el “juego de tronos” saudí*

Arabia Saudí ha sufrido una aplastante derrota en Yemen. El conflicto parece ser poco prometedor para ellos. Hutíes y tropas leales al ex-presidente Saleh mantienen firmemente Yemen del Norte y están llevando a cabo operaciones militares en la provincia de Najran en territorio saudí. Yemen del Sur está experimentando el control entremezclado por las tropas de la coalición saudí, al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga, ISIS, y los separatistas del sur de Yemen... 
Todo el articulo









> *Al mismo tiempo, Arabia Saudita también ha sido derrotada en Siria. No pudo expulsar a Bashar al-Assad y desde la reorientación de Turquía hacia Rusia e Irán, la posición de Arabia se ha vuelto más precaria. El llamado grupo de oposición sirio de Riad estaba en su mayor parte controlado por los turcos. La influencia de los saudíes sobre el proceso de Siria en Riad se hace más pequeña. La realización de dos campañas militares a la vez -la guerra abierta en Yemen y la guerra delegada en Siria- está resultando cada vez más difícil. Esto es entendido por los aliados más cercanos de los saudíes, los Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, los EE.UU. han reconocido la inutilidad de la campaña militar en Yemen, ya que se informó de que los Estados Unidos han retirado su grupo de planificación del país que proporciona la inteligencia necesaria para los saudíes. El grupo ahora se ha establecido en Bahréin.*


----------



## murray (3 Sep 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Aqui el juguete lanzado:
> 
> Yemeni Burkan 1 Ballistic Missile - YouTube



Me llama la atención que insistan en que el misil ha sido modificado por los yemenis para mayor alcance ... supongo que no interesa decir que han recibido una "ayudita"  Muchachada Nui 11 - Celebrities - Ahmadineyad - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (3 Sep 2016)

murray dijo:


> Me llama la atención que insistan en que el misil ha sido modificado por los yemenis para mayor alcance ...



*
No crea usted...:no: Son gente que es orgullosa como pocas. Si han asegurado que es un desarrollo de modificación propia, hágales caso*. :

Yemeníes del sur reclutados y transportados por Arabia Saudi al puerto Eritreo de Assab para el entrenamiento militar.






Green lemon op Twitter: "#Yemen Southern Yemeni men transported by Saudi Bahri Hofuf RoRo cargo to Eritrea Asssab port for militray training. https://t.co/kvvI3XSQmU"


----------



## Javisklax (3 Sep 2016)

Que de agentes dobles deben de tener los houthis y ansarola entre esos reclutas... Asi les va a arabia, reclutas gente del pueblo al que atacas... Valla personajes, si aun fuera guerra civil bueno... Pero dejo de serlo cuando arabia se metio en camisa de 11 varas, que venga el vecino a matar a tu gente no debe de gustar, esto son buenas noticias, necesitan gente y encima pueden meter enemigos en sus filas(aunque tiene que haber bastantes ya por lo localizado de los misiles, sin contar con la inteligencia irani)


----------



## niraj (3 Sep 2016)

Decrece la confianza en la economía saudí

_Las acciones de Arabia Saudí no han estado tan baratas en comparación con sus homólogas de los mercados emergentes en más de cinco años. 

Las empresas en el Índice Tadawul All Share, que se desplomó un 14 por ciento en el año 2016 mientras el índice MSCI Emerging Markets aumentó un 14 por ciento, cotizan alrededor de 11,7 veces las ganancias futuras, en comparación con 12,5 para la medida de las acciones de las naciones en desarrollo. Arabia Saudita, el mayor exportador de crudo del mundo, espera atraer a más inversores extranjeros al mercado tras el cambio de reglamento del próximo mes.
_


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Sep 2016)

Francotiradores yemeníes "cazan" a dos soldados de Arabia Saudita y destruyen un vehículo militar en las cercanías de Al-Rabo'ah, Asir. 

Jizan: Proyectiles de artillería yemenitas golpean posiciones militares Saudíes en el Norte de Al-Khobeh. 

Jizan: bombardeos contra puestos sauditas en Abbadiyah, Mo'anaq y la nueva montaña de Aqaba. 

Najran: Lanzamiento de cohetes katyusha contra Makhrooq y al menos 7 ataques aéreos sauditas en sus puestos militares perdidos en Shabakah y shurfah. 

Jizan: se intensifican los bombardeos yemenitas en Al-Khobeh. 

Najran: bombardeos yemeníes en torre de vigilancia de Homar, Al-Shaheed, Sodais, Nahooqah; golpes directos. 

Jizan: yemenitas bombardean el puesto militar saudita de Fareedhah. 

Fuerzas de Yemen bombardean a los militares saudíes en Mahaneesh, Jizan. 

Mowali (@mowali75) | Twitter

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Los Sauditas esconden sus victimas y según de rumores de tuiteros sauditas anti-Saud se reportan centenares de soldados del Reino "desaparecidos" en los últimos meses.

Saudi Arabia downplays border war casualties | IHS Jane's 360

_*Arabia Saudita resta importancia a las víctimas de guerra en su frontera.*_








Vídeos publicados recientemente por el grupo Ansar Allah de Yemen sugieren que el ejército saudí no está reportando todas las bajas que sufren en las, que parecen ir en aumento, incursiones en su frontera sur.

Desde que Arabia Saudita lanzó su intervención militar contra Ansar Allah y las fuerzas militares aliadas en marzo de 2015, las autoridades saudíes han anunciado de forma esporádica el personal de servicio que han muerto en combates a lo largo de la frontera.

En los últimos vídeos en conjunto se mostraron 14 cadáveres diferentes vestidos con uniformes de militares de Arabia Saudita.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Los gringos haciendo negocios con la ineptitud saudita. 

California Company Wins $495Mln Saudi F-15 Maintenance Contract - Pentagon








*WASHINGTON (Sputnik) - Trabajaran en el contrato en Arabia Saudita, y se espera que esté terminado el 31 de agosto del 2021, agregó el anuncio.

"Servicios PKL [de] Poway, California, se ha adjudicado un contrato de $ 495 millones de dolares para el mantenimiento y actualización de los F-15 de la Fuerza Aérea Real de Arabia", dijo el Departamento de Defensa el jueves.*


----------



## Javisklax (4 Sep 2016)

2021,donde estaran los Saud...


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Sep 2016)

Con los Romanov.


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (5 Sep 2016)

Kat 100, captagón 0.



> > Los Sauditas esconden sus victimas y según de rumores de tuiteros sauditas anti-Saud se reportan centenares de soldados del Reino "desaparecidos" en los últimos meses.



Creo recordar que en el hilo ucraniano se comentó hace tiempo que los ucronazis de Kiev ocultaban los datos reales de caídos en gran parte como "prisioneros", "desaparecidos" y otras mandangas.
Qué poca imaginación tienen los mamporreros del Pentágono...


----------



## SPQR (5 Sep 2016)

Comentarista de TV Egipcia poniendo a caldo a los wahabitas. Cántico de imám saudí traducido, no tiene desperdicio. Por cierto, dicen en los comentarios del tuit, que el imam tiene un hijo cortando cabezas en Siria.

Zulfiqar op Twitter: "Egyptian TV commentator roasts Wahhabi Imam of Mecca's Grand Mosque

He estado buscando sobre el comentarista y he encontrado algún otro video.

Egyptian TV Host Ibrahim Issa: ISIS Crimes Are Based on Islamic Sources - YouTube

Ibrahim Issa: Morsi is a traitor!! - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (5 Sep 2016)

*Los Huzíes siguen avergonzando a los sauditasen la región fronteriza *


Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldados por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, tomaron una serie de puntos en el interior del desierto Midi cerca de la frontera saudí-yemení hoy, avanzando hacia el norte hasta la región de Jizan en Arabia Saudita.

...Las fuerzas Houthi y sus aliados mataron a 41 combatientes de la coalición liderada por Arabia el lunes después de tomar una serie de sitios de este último territorio.

Para empeorar las cosas para la Coalición saudí, las fuerzas Houthi continuaron su avance en el valle de Najran, capturando nuevos puntos cerca de la capital provincial.

https://aml.ink/TjXoB

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 13:50 ----------

*
11 soldados muertos en ofensiva Houthi contra el puerto de Midi en Yemen del Norte *

fuerzas Houthi en el norte de la provincia de Hajjah de Yemen han atacado territorio a lo largo de la costa del Mar Rojo, que está actualmente en manos de las fuerzas pro-saudí, matando al menos a 11 soldados e hiriendo a otros 28, según un comunicado de las fuerzas pro-saudíes.






11 Troops Killed in Houthi Offensive Against North Yemen Port -- News from Antiwar.com


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Sep 2016)

_*- Fuerzas populares de Yemen y de la Guardia Republicana propinan una fuerte derrota a los mercenarios Pro-Saudíes/Hadi en Midi. Logran avanzar por la costa hacia Arabia Saudita.*_ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FohFaAA8pHk


*- Soldado de Yemen lleva a un mercenario de Arabia Saudita herido hacia la seguridad para el tratamiento de sus heridas. Mientras tanto los "rebeldes" sirios ejecutan a incluso las mujeres.*






The 'Nimr' Tiger op Twitter: "Houthi fighter carries injured Saudi invader to safety for treatment. Meanwhile Syrian "rebels" execute even women https://t.co/9FfQfzHdzC"


----------



## Besarionis (5 Sep 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> _*- Fuerzas populares de Yemen y de la Guardia Republicana propinan una fuerte derrota a los mercenarios Pro-Saudíes/Hadi en Midi. Logran avanzar por la costa hacia Arabia Saudita.*_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FohFaAA8pHk
> 
> ...



En ambos casos cumplen con su cometido: los unos, defendiéndose de una invasión y los otros, perpetrando la masacre que se les ha encargado.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Sep 2016)

Por cierto en Yemen



mirkoxx dijo:


> _*- Fuerzas populares de Yemen y de la Guardia Republicana propinan una fuerte derrota a los mercenarios Pro-Saudíes/Hadi en Midi. Logran avanzar por la costa hacia Arabia Saudita.*_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FohFaAA8pHk
> 
> ...


----------



## Discordante (6 Sep 2016)

¿Alguien tiene un mapa o enlace actualizado de como esta la situacion de los diversos frentes?

Por cierto desde el lunes no paran de bombardearme con mierdas sobre Yemen de distintas ONGs. ¿Se prevee escalada o participacion directa de la OTAN?


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Sep 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *- Soldado de Yemen lleva a un mercenario de Arabia Saudita herido hacia la seguridad para el tratamiento de sus heridas. Mientras tanto los "rebeldes" sirios ejecutan a incluso las mujeres.*



Puede haber mil razones para ayudarle: un arresto para negociar un intercambio de prisioneros, pedir un rescate, se conocen aunque combaten en distinto bando.


----------



## Creador de Mitos (6 Sep 2016)

Interesante aproximación al conflicto

Detrás de la Razón - El infierno: 10 mil muertos


----------



## mirkoxx (7 Sep 2016)

_Yemeni missile strike kills 30+ Saudi soldiers
*Ataque con misiles desde Yemen mata a más de 30 soldados saudíes.*
Por Leith Fadel -6.9.2016








*Jizan, Arabia Saudita (23:40) - Batallón de misiles del Ejército yemení consiguió un impacto directo sobre el campo militar 'Ayn al-Harrah en la región de Jizan esta noche, matando a más de 30 soldados saudíes después de que un misil balístico golpeara esta instalación militar.*

De acuerdo con la división de prensa de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, *el Batallón disparó misiles balísticos Qahir-1/Tochka hacia la región de Arabia Saudita, Jizan, esta noche, causando graves daños en el campamento del Ejército saudí.*

*El ataque con misiles fue realizado por el Batallón del Ejército yemení en respuesta a los ataques aéreos sin piedad de la Fuerza Aérea Saudí en las provincias de Hajja, Saada, y Saana todas controladas por los Houthi que mataron a varios civiles.*

Los combates en la región de Jizan de Arabia Saudita se han intensificado recientemente, ya que las fuerzas Houthi de Yemen y la Guardia Republicana continúan avanzando hacia el norte en medio de la débil resistencia del Ejército de Arabia._

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 19:47 ----------

_Houthi, Yemeni forces capture several sites inside Saudi Arabia
*Houthi y las fuerzas yemeníes capturan varios sitios dentro de Arabia Saudita.*
Por Leith Fadel -6.9.2016








*Jizan, Arabia Saudita (19:25) - Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldadas por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, tomaron un número de sitios en Jizan, Región de Arabia Saudita, después de enfrentamientos violentos con la Coalición Árabe el martes.*

Según el corresponsal de Yemen de Al-Masdar, Tony Toh, *las fuerzas Houthi y sus aliados capturaron los pueblos de Al-Qarn y Al-Safina en la zona de Al-Khabuah en Jizan.

Además de apoderarse de los pueblos mencionados en la Región de Jizan, las fuerzas Houthi de Yemen y la Guardia Republicana también capturaron el sitio militar de Al-Dafiniyah que se encuentra en la zona de Al-Khabuah.*

Con sus recientes reveses en la región de Jizan, la Coalición de Arabia Saudita se ha visto obligada a incrementar el número de personal armado que tienen en aquella parte sur de su país._

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 19:51 ----------

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 7 h*Hace 7 horas* 
*
#Yemen-i forces reportedly launched Zilzal-3 missile towards industrial area in Dhahran al-Janoub of #Asir

*#Fuerzas de Yemen reportan el lanzamiento de un misil Zilzal-3 hacia el área industrial de Dhahran al-Janoub en #Asir. (Sería contra una estación eléctrica).* 







---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 19:54 ----------

Mowali ‏@mowali75 7 h*Hace 7 horas*
*
Jizan Yemeni forces destroy 4 Saudi vehicles in Easter Ain Harah post and 2 behind Kars post in Khobeh
#Saudi_Defeat

*Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen 4 vehículos sauditas al este del puesto de Ain Harrah y 2 detrás del puesto de Kars en Al-Khobeh #Saudi_Defeat.*


----------



## hornblower (7 Sep 2016)

Frente Jbhattna nuestras fiestas y festivales - la actuación del cantante de honor Alvevani

[Youtube]lsuitPYmhnQ[/Youtube]


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Sep 2016)

Cómo es posible que no tengamos prácticamente ninguna noticia, ni imagen del conflicto en los medios oficiales?

Cuando sea ya inevitable su difusión cual será su alcance social al ver que unos combatientes descalzos han entrado a sangre y fuego donde los jeques del petróleo?:fiufiu:


----------



## 4motion (7 Sep 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Cómo es posible que no tengamos prácticamente ninguna noticia, ni imagen del conflicto en los medios oficiales?
> 
> Cuando sea ya inevitable su difusión cual será su alcance social al ver que unos combatientes descalzos han entrado a sangre y fuego donde los jeques del petróleo?:fiufiu:



Tienen que vender el chicharro de aramco antes de que sea tarde. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2016)

*Arabia Saudí sigue progresando en Yemen* :Aplauso:):XX:

Como no podía ser menos, este tipo de historietas son el pan mediático de cada día.

*
Gulfnews, 6 de Octubre, el año 2015 :*
*Los houthis huyen de su último bastión en Marib*

*Gulfnews 5 de septiembre de 2016 *:
*La resistencia se mueve para sacar a los houthis de Marib*

Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) | Twitter


----------



## mirkoxx (7 Sep 2016)

_Houthi forces capture more territory in Saudi Arabia
*Fuerzas Houthi capturan más territorio en Arabia Saudí.* 
Por Leith Fadel -7.9.2016








*Jizan, Arabia Saudita (12:10 P.M.) - Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldados por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, continuaron su avance a gran escala dentro de Arabia Saudita este miércoles con la captura de más territorio de la Coalición árabe en la región de Jizan.*

De acuerdo con la agencia de noticias con base en Yemen, Al-Masirah, *las fuerzas Houthi y sus aliados repelieron un ataque de la Coalición Árabe sobre el pueblo recientemente capturado de Al-Qarn; esto llevó a que las fuerzas anti-gubernamentales lanzaran un contraataque en el área de Al-Khabuah.

No mucho después de asalto fallido de la Coalición Árabe, las fuerzas Houthi y sus aliados impusieron un control total sobre Al-Dafiniyah después de una corta batalla este miércoles.*

*En las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas Houthi han logrado apoderarse tres aldeas en la zona de Al-Khabuah, al mismo tiempo que mataron a un gran número de soldados sauditas.*

La cuenta oficial de Twitter de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen informó que *4 vehículos del Ejército de Arabia también fueron destruidos durante este contraataque de las fuerzas Houthi.*_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mowali ‏@mowali75 4 h*Hace 4 horas* 
*
10s of Saudi soldiers are killed during 3 failed attempts to retake Qarn and Difiniah 
4 Saudi vehicles r destroyed

*10s soldados sauditas muertos durante 3 intentos fallidos de retomar Al-Qarn y Al-Difiniah, 4 vehículos de Arabia Saudita destruidos.*

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 16:19 ----------

*4 hHace 4 horas* 
*
Saudi jets launched 150 air raids to retake the 2 villages, but failed

*Jets de Arabia saudita lanzaron 150 ataques aéreos para retomar los 2 pueblos, pero fallaron.*


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2016)

Después de tomar 2 pueblos, los combatientes Yemenies impusieron el control de al-Shabakah en la región de Al Khobar, en Jizan






*
Emboscada en Qalal al-Shaibani, Asir*

[youtube]WPkt9IWkY_4[/youtube]
Tony Toh op Twitter: "#PT Qalal al-Shaibani, #Asir https://t.co/f8DxJVR7AS"


----------



## mazuste (8 Sep 2016)

Repeliendo el avance de la agresión mercenaria en el valle Rabiia provincia de Marib y Con fuertes pérdidas

[youtube]LU9xptFY_NA[/youtube]

---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 14:51 ----------

Sí esto no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la guerra de Yemen, qué baje Allah y lo vea.
*
Arabia Saudita planea cancelar $ 20 mil millones de dólares en proyectos, 
*
Arabia Saudita podría cancelar más de $ 20 millones de dólares en proyectos y presupuestos de los ministerios para manejar su déficit presupuestario.






Arabian Business


----------



## SPQR (8 Sep 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Cómo es posible que no tengamos prácticamente ninguna noticia, ni imagen del conflicto en los medios oficiales?
> 
> Cuando sea ya inevitable su difusión cual será su alcance social al ver que unos combatientes descalzos han entrado a sangre y fuego donde los jeques del petróleo?:fiufiu:



¿ Por que no sabemos si vamos a cobrar el AVE a la Meca o si lo vamos a pagar entre todos los españolitos?

¿Porque Qatar y Saud tienen buenas participaciones en los principales fondos de inversión dueños de los mass mierda?

Se me ocurren esas 2 así a bote pronto... Si alguien quiere aportar alguna más...

Lanzacohetes español Instalaza C-90 en Yemen - YouTube


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Sep 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Arabia Saudita planea cancelar $ 20 mil millones de dólares en proyectos,
> *
> Arabia Saudita podría cancelar más de $ 20 millones de dólares en proyectos y presupuestos de los ministerios para manejar su déficit presupuestario.



Ya estoy viendo bajadas en las bolsas porque los fondos saudíes venden sus participaciones en múltiples empresas.


----------



## mazuste (9 Sep 2016)

Cantidad de armas capturadas del ejército saudí, después de eliminar un número de sitios en el desierto y la costa de Medi 

[youtube]V3sdh7TwBDE[/youtube]


----------



## 4motion (9 Sep 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿ Por que no sabemos si vamos a cobrar el AVE a la Meca o si lo vamos a pagar entre todos los españolitos?
> 
> ¿Porque Qatar y Saud tienen buenas participaciones en los principales fondos de inversión dueños de los mass mierda?
> 
> ...



Una mas. 
Porque aramco es un chicharro que quieren colocar antes de que todo el mundo vea que están secos y veamos lo que el humo esconde. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## bladu (9 Sep 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Cantidad de armas capturadas del ejército saudí, después de eliminar un número de sitios en el desierto y la costa de Medi
> 
> [youtube]V3sdh7TwBDE[/youtube]



En el video se pueden apreciar nuestros Alcotan - C90 patrios. Siempre he me preguntado de la calidad de este lanzacochetes, porque para lo voluminoso que es ( contando la mira), el alcance es una mierda. Encima en el video dice que esos 300 teoricos son mas bien 200.

Y es que vas a las especificaciones del C100, y es para partirse de risa. Teoricos : 600 , reales <400 ¿entonces?. De risa. Tomando por imbeciles al personal

Normal que solo podamos exportar a contados ejercitos tercermundistas. 

Digo yo, no se podria, con la ayuda de la algun cientifico ruso (deseoso de venir a esta tierra de luz), de crear un lanzacochetes con prestaciones similares al Kornet o / Metis-M. Digo ruso, porque esta visto y comprobado que el I+D+I patrio, esta interesado en otras cosas ( no siempre del todo crticas y productivas)

¿que cojones anda haciendo el CNI?


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Sep 2016)

*Escenas iniciales de la captura yemení de los pueblos sauditas de Al-Qarn y Al-Dafiniya en la zona cercana a Al-Khubah, Jizan. Pronto se liberarán más imágenes.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zNo5M1QYTI


----------



## El-Mano (10 Sep 2016)

bladu dijo:


> En el video se pueden apreciar nuestros Alcotan - C90 patrios. Siempre he me preguntado de la calidad de este lanzacochetes, porque para lo voluminoso que es ( contando la mira), el alcance es una mierda. Encima en el video dice que esos 300 teoricos son mas bien 200.
> 
> Y es que vas a las especificaciones del C100, y es para partirse de risa. Teoricos : 600 , reales <400 ¿entonces?. De risa. Tomando por imbeciles al personal
> 
> ...



También decia el video, si no recuerdo mal, que tenia algunas cosas positivas.
El alcance no se hasta que punto se diferenciara de un rpg, lo que esta claro que un rpg es reutilizable y este no. Pero no es un antitanque/blindado en plan tow, es mas en plan rpg/law.


----------



## bladu (10 Sep 2016)

¿lo de que se probo a hacer blanco a 50, teniendolo a la 50º el dia anterior?. 50 m es una mierda de distancia, estas casi pegado del blanco.

Si os fijais en la comparativa del video, el youtuber hace esfuerzos por no ponerlo mal. Porque luego llega la comparativa de tanques a los que podría hacer pupa de manera frontal, y ni a un T72, fabricado en la epoca del pacto de varsovia, podria hacerle pupa de manera frontal.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Sep 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Escenas iniciales de la captura yemení de los pueblos sauditas de Al-Qarn y Al-Dafiniya en la zona cercana a Al-Khubah, Jizan. Pronto se liberarán más imágenes.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zNo5M1QYTI







¿Se dan cuanta que estas imágenes están siendo SILENCIADAS por los medios occidentales?

Es impresionante como estos tíos son capaces de andar en mitad de una guerra (bombas, balas, morteros tanques, cadáveres, francotiradores, aviones) ......DESCALZOS .....sin paragón con nada conocido.




Cada día estoy mas convencido de que las vamos a pasar muy putas....y los culpables nos venderán que no había otro remedio....


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Sep 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> ¿Se dan cuanta que estas imágenes están siendo SILENCIADAS por los medios occidentales?
> 
> Es impresionante como estos tíos son capaces de andar en mitad de una guerra (bombas, balas, morteros tanques, cadáveres, francotiradores, aviones) ......DESCALZOS .....sin paragón con nada conocido.
> 
> Cada día estoy mas convencido de que las vamos a pasar muy putas....y los culpables nos venderán que no había otro remedio....




Las guerras, las guerras de verdad, no se ganan con cojones sino con tecnología y saber hacer. Esta banda de desarrapados no aguanta una auténtica confrontación al estilo Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Sep 2016)

budspencer dijo:


> las guerras, las guerras de verdad, no se ganan con cojones sino con tecnología y saber hacer. Esta banda de desarrapados no aguanta una auténtica confrontación al estilo segunda guerra mundial.






La que no la aguantas eres tu........manda huevos.....POR ESO LA VAMOS A PASAR PUTAS


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Sep 2016)

*Fuerzas de populares de Yemen atacan una posición del Ejército Saudí en Jizan destruyendo un blindado y aniquilando a soldados enemigos.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-P_5g-13PU

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 16:34 ----------

Mowali ‏@mowali75 4 h*Hace 4 horas* 
*
Yemeni forces launch Scud ballistic missile at Electricity Generation station ^ Water Distillation in Shaqee, Jizan

*Fuerzas yemeníes lanzan misil balístico tipo Scud en la estación de generación de electricidad y de destilación de agua en Shaqee, Jizan.*

---------- Post added 10-sep-2016 at 16:36 ----------


----------



## 4motion (10 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Las guerras, las guerras de verdad, no se ganan con cojones sino con tecnología y saber hacer. Esta banda de desarrapados no aguanta una auténtica confrontación al estilo Segunda Guerra Mundial.



A ti te suena quienes eran el Vietcom? 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Sep 2016)

4motion dijo:


> A ti te suena quienes eran el Vietcom?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk



¿Sabes diferenciar entre jungla y desierto?


----------



## 4motion (11 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Sabes diferenciar entre jungla y desierto?



Tu estabas hablando de desarrapados, cojones, segunda guerra mundial y no se que tecnología, y el resultado es que uno tíos en chanclas con muchos cojones están arrasando al ejército saudi a sus mercenarios gusanos y toda su tecnología y además haciendo pupita a sus cuentas e infraestructuras. Eso sí aquí de momento te doy la razón, no hay napalm. 
Pero a mi el aire me huele a victoria ¿a ti no ? 


Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## Javisklax (11 Sep 2016)

Desierto una parte, por donde tienen que ir es montaña con pedruscos y zonas densamente verdes, si siquiera vieras los videos sabrias por qué dicen eso,


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Sep 2016)

*Fuerzas de Yemen destruyen puesto de avanzada del Ejército Saudí y vehículos blindados en Hanjar en la región de Asir, KSA.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1Ym3vAJBU

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 15:22 ----------

*Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy* 2 h*Hace 2 horas* 
*
At least two #Saudi tanks and three Bradley-type IFVs were destroyed in process during clashes in Al-Farida site

*Por lo menos dos tanques Saudi y tres IFVs tipo Bradley fueron destruidos en el proceso durante los enfrentamientos en el sitio militar saudita de Al-Farida, Jizan.*

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 15:24 ----------

2 h*Hace 2 horas*
*
Yemeni forces declare control of Al-Farida military site in Al Khubah region

*Fuerzas yemeníes declaran el control del sitio militar de Al-Farida en Al-Khubah, Jizan.*

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 15:27 ----------

*Mowali ‏@mowali75* 1h*Hace 1 hora*
*

*Jets sauditas realizan 70 ataques aéreos en los alrededores de la ciudad de Al-Khubah ante el avance yemenita y el riesgo de que la villa caiga en manos rebeldes. También 4 bombardeos aéreos contra el perdido puesto de Al-Farida.*


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Sep 2016)

4motion dijo:


> Tu estabas hablando de desarrapados, cojones, segunda guerra mundial y no se que tecnología, y el resultado es que uno tíos en chanclas con muchos cojones están arrasando al ejército saudi a sus mercenarios gusanos y toda su tecnología y además haciendo pupita a sus cuentas e infraestructuras. Eso sí aquí de momento te doy la razón, no hay napalm.
> Pero a mi el aire me huele a victoria ¿a ti no ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk



Lo que he escrito está muy claro. La tecnología no basta, es necesario saber utilizarla y los saudíes no tienen ni puta idea. Además su logística es pésima. Básicamente sus soldados y los mercenarios son carne de cañón, se les abandona a su suerte.


----------



## 4motion (11 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Lo que he escrito está muy claro. La tecnología no basta, es necesario saber utilizarla y los saudíes no tienen ni puta idea. Además su logística es pésima. Básicamente sus soldados y los mercenarios son carne de cañón, se les abandona a su suerte.



Que son inútiles, no te lo discuto Bud, pero mira da la casualidad que los mercenarios de academy han salido todos por patas y eso es porque los chanclas les estaban dando a base de bien y los terroristas sauds han tenido que buscar mercenarios por todos los rincones de la tierra. 

Tan desarrapados no son ¿no? 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Sep 2016)

Javisklax dijo:


> Desierto una parte, por donde tienen que ir es montaña con pedruscos y zonas densamente verdes, si siquiera vieras los videos sabrias por qué dicen eso,



Los he visto y no es comparable con Vietnam, sino con Afganistán y ya sabemos lo que hacen por ahí frente a ejércitos de diferentes países bastante más eficientes que el saudí... nada.



4motion dijo:


> Que son inútiles, no te lo discuto Bud, pero mira da la casualidad que los mercenarios de academy han salido todos por patas y eso es porque los chanclas les estaban dando a base de bien y los terroristas sauds han tenido que buscar mercenarios por todos los rincones de la tierra.
> 
> Tan desarrapados no son ¿no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk



Claro que son unos desarrapados que sólo tocarían los cojones a un ejército en condiciones. El problema es que el ejército saudí no da cobertura a sus soldados, no saben ni manejar sus blindados. Al final el combate se convierte en un cuerpo a cuerpo a tiro limpio al más puro estilo película del oeste. Desaparece cualquier ventaja frente a los houthies y, lógicamente, los mercenarios pasan de meterse en esa lotería.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (12 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Las guerras, las guerras de verdad, no se ganan con cojones sino con tecnología y saber hacer. Esta banda de desarrapados no aguanta una auténtica confrontación al estilo Segunda Guerra Mundial.



En realidad ... si se posiciona global y tal como se organicen lxs "Ententes" . Podría llegar a ser un problema .. un avance con un ejercito de extremistas religiosos seria un problema .


----------



## mazuste (12 Sep 2016)

Las fuerzas yemeníes irrumpieron en sitio militar saudí Hinjr y gran acopio de armas

[youtube]P3o2pKYkR9c[/youtube]

Captura Ejército de Yemen 2 oficiales de inteligencia saudí, 48 los militares en la provincia de Najran

comandantes del campo de batalla anunciaron que las fuerzas del ejército y populares de Yemen han celebrado decenas de cautivos militares saudíes, incluyendo altos oficiales de inteligencia. "Las fuerzas yemeníes han capturado a 50 militares saudíes, entre ellos dos altos oficiales de inteligencia, en una operación especial llevada a cabo contra las tropas del reino en la provincia de Najran,"
beforeitsnews


----------



## Abu-Yunis (12 Sep 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Las fuerzas yemeníes irrumpieron en sitio militar saudí Hinjr y gran acopio de armas
> 
> [youtube]P3o2pKYkR9c[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Inteligencia más bien poca.


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Sep 2016)

*Fuerzas yemeníes irrumpen en el Puesto Militar Saudi de Fawwaz y en sus colinas cercanas con vistas hacia Najran.*

Yemeni forces break into Fawwaz Saudi post in Najran - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 15:29 ----------

[/COLOR]*Fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron ayer un misil balístico Qahir-1 hacia la base aérea rey Khaled en Khamees Mishait.* 






Yemen Fights Back op Twitter: "


----------



## mazuste (12 Sep 2016)

En Marib: Mueren 22 mercenarios y 34 heridos, durante el control de varios sitios en la zona Rabi'ah 


imágenes Ejército yemení y comités populares asaltan sitio sauditas de Fawaz y colinas adyacentes con vistas a la ciudad de Najran 

[youtube]DZ097luIiFc[/youtube]


----------



## Javisklax (13 Sep 2016)

LiveLeak.com - Houthis seize base in Saudi Arabia 
Otro video de saudis corriendo y los que no corren mueren...


----------



## mirkoxx (13 Sep 2016)

*Combatientes yemenitas irrumpen en el sitio militar de Al-Farida cerca de Al-Khubah en la región de Jizan.* 

#Yemen-i fighters storming Al-Farida military site near Al Khubah region in #Jizan - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 18:55 ----------

_*Tres soldados de Qatar muertos en Yemen.* 


Tres soldados han muerto "en el desempeño de sus tareas" en Yemen, según las fuerzas armadas de Qatar han anunciado.

La muerte de Mohammed Awad Salim, Mohammed Daoud Khayal y Mohammed Nasser Mohammed marca la mayor pérdida de vidas de Qatar desde que envió tropas terrestres a Yemen en septiembre de el año 2015._
Three Qatar soldiers killed in Yemen - Doha News

A por sus 72 vírgenes   !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (14 Sep 2016)

Qatar aliado de Arabia Saudita en el genocidio contra Yemen 

Yemen sufre una criminal agresión por parte de ambos (y otros) países que han provocado miles de muertos a consecuencia de ataques contra sus hospitales, escuelas y múltiples infraestructuras civiles.

Uno de los accionistas del grupo PRISA, donde está integrado El País, es un Jeque de Qatar: por tanto ese periodicucho y sus lacayos convierten a la víctima en verdugo y viceversa.


----------



## mazuste (14 Sep 2016)

Célula terrorista interceptada por los servicios de seguridad en la provincia de Hodeidah arsenal de armas capturado

[youtube]DzY9VbmhByA[/youtube]



Precio del Humvee blindado (US 1.200.000) .. son quemados por el precio de un mechero (50 YR) 













---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 21:39 ----------

Haciendo huir en fortificaciones en Al Khubah región de Jizan 14-09-2016 

[youtubeXHKELeyCVjg[/youtube]


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Sep 2016)

_Saudi Army in serious trouble as Houthi Forces reach outskirts of Najran
*Ejército de Arabia Saudita en serios problemas cuando las Fuerzas Houthi llegan a las afueras de Najran.* 
Por Leith Fadel -15/09/2016








*NAJRAN, Arabia Saudita (12:20) - El Ejército Real de Arabia Saudí está en serios problemas en Najran, en el sur de Arabia Saudita, tras la llegada de las fuerzas Houthi a las afueras del sur de esta ciudad estratégica.*

De acuerdo con activistas locales, *las fuerzas Houthi, respaldados por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, han alcanzado el último pueblo en el perímetro sur de Najran, dejando sólo una pequeña zona de amortiguación para el Ejército Real de Arabia antes de que las fuerzas anti-gubernamentales lleguen a la ciudad.

Las fuerzas Houthi y sus aliados están atacando ahora el pueblo de Nahuqa, en el que están involucrados en una feroz batalla con los hombres de Arabia; el Ejército y mercenarios Pro-Hadi.*

Najran podría caer a las fuerzas Houthi en las próximas semanas; esto requerirá que el Ejército de Arabia envié un gran número de refuerzos a la frontera saudí-yemení con el fin de recuperar una gran parte de su país que ya se ha perdido._


Tengo mis dudas de que las fuerzas de Yemen intenten tomar la ciudad de Najran por ahora; esto llevaría a una gran batalla callejera y los Houthi no están en este instante preparados para un duro y largo combate como ese. Además serían presas fáciles para los apaches y jets enemigos, ya que, no poseen antiaéreos por ahora. Por otro lado, el Ejército de Yemen necesitaría mover una gran cantidad de hombres desde otros sitios de luchas ademas de trasladar artillería, logística y blindados para el enfrentamiento. 

Por eso lo más prudente por ahora para las armas yemenitas es atacar y destruir los puestos militares sauditas por los suburbios y acosar sus lineas en combates tipo "guerrilla" y emboscadas que es donde más son expertos.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 16:40 ----------

*Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy* 6 h*Hace 6 horas* 
*
Yemeni forces claimed made huge advances in Mt. Dokhan areas

*Fuerzas yemeníes afirmaron que hicieron enormes avances en áreas del Mt. Dokhan. Jabal Dokhan en Al-Khubah región de Jizan.* 







---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 16:42 ----------

5 h*Hace 5 horas* 
*
Yemeni fighters in Jabal Dokhan destroyed a Saudi military vehicle loaded with weapons, killing all crew inside

*Combatientes yemeníes en Jabal Dokhan destruyeron un vehículo militar Saudita cargado con armas, matando a todo el equipo dentro de este.*

---------- Post added 15-sep-2016 at 16:43 ----------

3 h*Hace 3 horas*
*
Yemeni forces reportedly imposed full control of strategic mountains of Jabal Dokhan and Jabal Rumayh in Al Khubah area of #Jizan

*Fuerzas yemeníes habrían impuesto el control total de las estratégicas montañas de Jabal Dokhan y Jabal Rumayh en zona de Al Khubah en Jizan.*


----------



## murray (15 Sep 2016)

Acabo de ver esto en El Pís, bonitas fotos de Yemen:

Fotos: Yemen: Vivir tan alto como la niebla | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

Edito: a El Pís, le interesa más que salgan fotos de lo bonito que es Yemen, que fotos de los civiles muertos por bombardeos de nuestro jran aliado y amigo Arabia Saudí. ¿Será porque más del 60% del grupo Prisa pertenece a entidades financieras? (y estas tienen intereses comunes con petroleras, empresas de armamento, constructoras, etc ...).

Un buen gráfico aportado por un conforero en el hilo de Siria que muestra quiénes son los dueños de los medios de comunicación en España:

https://contralaimpunidadya.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/medios-de-comunicacion_650-1.jpg?w=652


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (16 Sep 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Qatar aliado de Arabia Saudita en el genocidio contra Yemen
> 
> Yemen sufre una criminal agresión por parte de ambos (y otros) países que han provocado miles de muertos a consecuencia de ataques contra sus hospitales, escuelas y múltiples infraestructuras civiles.
> 
> Uno de los accionistas del grupo PRISA, donde está integrado El País, es un Jeque de Qatar: por tanto ese periodicucho y sus lacayos convierten a la víctima en verdugo y viceversa.




Tiene cojones el articulito.
La tal angeles les estaria haciendo una Lengüinski al Quatari ,digi por lo del curro....que la vida esta mu achucha :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mazuste (16 Sep 2016)

*Los huthíes estudian propuesta de tregua de EE.UU. para negociar*
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yemen-security-idUSKCN11L20M

Mapa área de Al Khobar, Jizan donde según las informaciones, las fuerzas yemeníes hacen grandes progresos en dos estratégicas montañas 







http://www.saba.ye/ar/news440377.htm


----------



## A.B.C. (16 Sep 2016)

*
Se está liando parda en Yemen

Lo que está ocurriendo en Yemen es más interesante de lo que pensamos y justo por ése silencio informativo que existe, nos interesa saber lo más posible. Gran parte del dinero que los islamistas aportan a la invasión de Europa, procede del petroleo de los paises musulmanes ricos. El derrocamiento de sus gobiernos puede suponer un cambio radical en la situación para los europeos amenazados con la invasión. 
*


----------



## S. Moguilevich (16 Sep 2016)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Se está liando parda en Yemen
> 
> Lo que está ocurriendo en Yemen es más interesante de lo que pensamos y justo por ése silencio informativo que existe, nos interesa saber lo más posible. Gran parte del dinero que los islamistas aportan a la invasión de Europa, procede del petroleo de los paises musulmanes ricos. El derrocamiento de sus gobiernos puede suponer un cambio radical en la situación para los europeos amenazados con la invasión.
> *



Y no solo eso: es una lección de vida el hecho de constatar cómo cuatro desarrapados en chancletas son capaces de humillar al rico y poderoso siervo del imperio marrano. Eso no interesa que se vea en occidente, no sea que a alguien se le ocurra dudar de la indiscutible omnipotencia del amo. Fuerza a Yemen! Ojalá veamos una lluvia de misiles balísticos arrasando Riad


----------



## mirkoxx (16 Sep 2016)

_Houthi forces launch offensive to capture key Yemeni port
*Fuerzas Houthi lanzan una ofensiva para capturar un puerto yemení clave.*
Por Leith Fadel -16/09/2016








*Sanaa, Yemen (17:05) - Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldados por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, comenzaron su ofensiva largamente esperada hacia el puerto de Midi en el oeste de Yemen, después de varias semanas de combates cerca de la frontera con Arabia Saudita.*

Según el corresponsal de Guerra de Yemen para Al-Masdar, Tony Toh, *las fuerzas Houthi alcanzaron el puerto MIDI hoy por primera vez desde que los leales a Hadi/Islah respaldados por los saudí capturaron este sitio costero en enero de 2016.*

El puerto de MIDI es uno de los últimos sitios bajo el control de la fuerza leal de Hadi en la gobernación de Hajjah, por lo que es imprescindible este esfuerzo militar por las fuerzas Houthi.

Con el puerto de Midi rodeado por dos flancos, los leales a Hadi es probable que pierdan esta área después de una corta batalla._

---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 17:33 ----------

*Medios yemenitas recorren las "ruinas de guerra" de las instalaciones militares sauditas en Najran mientras los jets bombardean la zona y los Houthi derriban un dron.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30tTbX4B--c


----------



## Hearts (20 Sep 2016)

*Last Tango in Riyadh*

09/04/2016 04:18 am ET | Updated Sep 04, 2016


by Hossein Askari
Economist, Professor of Business and International Affairs at GW University, writer on Middle East Economies and Islamic economics-finance


In 2015, Salman bin Abdul-Aziz ascended the throne of Saudi Arabia. He wasted little time in turning his tribe’s long-held rule of succession, designed to maintain tribal harmony, on its head, by nudging aside the Crown Prince and imposing a nephew as the new Crown Prince and making his 30-year old son Deputy Crown Prince and effective day-to—day ruler of the realm and ahead of hundreds of senior princes.

The young Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman, now all of 31 years, wasted no time in essentially admitting much of what those outside the Al-Saud tribe have said for years: (i) the Saudi model of inefficient consumer and input subsidies, lavish military outlays, bloated public sector as employer of last resort and other wasteful expenditures is not sustainable, especially now, in the face of low oil prices and the accelerated global transition to non-carbon energy sources; (ii) bankruptcy looms in 10-15 years if they continue on this path; (iii) a thriving and productive private sector is needed to replace the oversized public sector and to provide good jobs for the rapidly growing labor force, which should include women; (iv) the public sector must be weaned from oil revenues, and increasingly, oil revenues need to be channeled into a super sovereign wealth fund to replace the oil capital in the ground that is being depleted and that is the birthright of all generations of Saudis; (v) transparency in policymaking and its implementation must be initiated; (vi) taxation (possibly Value Added or a VAT system that taxes consumption) is needed to provide revenues for the government in place of oil revenues; (vii) most public assets, possibly including oil resources, must be privatized; and last, and most important of all, (viii) the country must develop institutions (a collection of rules, including the rule of law) that support the private sector, afford confidence, lower business transaction costs and encourage investment, both domestic and from abroad.

Prince Mohammad embraced a report from the management-consulting firm of McKinsey and Company, entitled Vision 2030 (available on the internet), as his blueprint. While we agree with the report’s broad recommendations, there is a glaring omission in the report. How can the young prince put these recommendations into practice and build the institutions that must be at their foundation?

What are the major issues and hurdles when it comes to implementation?

Has the Al-Saud clan bought into Prince Mohammad’s rapid ascension or will they depose him when his father dies? To us the answer is clear, but we leave this to the reader’s imagination, without even a reference to Shakespeare.

Has the prince had sufficient dialogue with all the important constituencies to persuade them to buy into the plan? Namely, are the members of the Al-Saud clan including his own father, older cousins and even older brothers ready to abandon their obscene lifestyle and cut their access to the treasury? Are the Al-Sauds and their cronies ready to see their rent-seeking (corrupt) business activities ended by institutional reform that prohibits, monitors and punishes corruption? Are ordinary Saudi citizens, who may have been willing to trade their political rights for economic security likely to accept a world of no handouts, accompanied by taxation with a vague promise of jobs in the future? Will they accept a no handout and no subsidy approach when for 45 years or so others before them had it so good? Will they accept hardship while they watch the Al Sauds and their cronies enjoy the ill-gotten fortunes they have amassed? Will the pampered military accept the cutbacks? Again, we leave what are human reactions to the reader’s judgment.

At this point, an obvious comment is in order. It is always much easier to give handouts than to take them back, especially when it comes to handouts that have been doled out for a long time and are ingrained into the social fabric, which an entire citizenry have come to expect as their birthright.

As we have said, institutional reform must be at the foundation of Prince Mohammad’s vision. Can he establish institutions (essentially the rules of the economic game with the aim of reducing business transaction costs) that include a legal system that is fair and just, where all Saudis are equal before the law; with transparency in public decision-making; sound business regulations, their monitoring and enforcement; the protection of private property; contract enforcement; and a tax system that is accepted as fair and is universally enforced. We do not see even the beginning of such institution building.

If the above is considered in its totality, one thing should resonate. Namely, these initiatives and reforms are a pipe dream without accompanying political reform. Is the Al-Saud clan willing to consider political reforms that would strip them of their “inherited rights” for long-term survival? Are they willing to accept a timetable toward a constitutional monarchy, with representative governance? Again, we want the reader to decide but with a little reminder about the Al-Saud mindset. Al-Saud princes believe one fact in their heart of hearts—their father, grandfather, great grandfather or their great great grandfather, as the case may be, took over the land with about forty men, swords, knives and treachery, and Saudi Arabia is theirs—it is their “ranch.” Now the reader should decide if peaceful political reform is possible.

In short, we do not believe that Vision 2030 can be peacefully and effectively implemented. Instead, Saudi Arabia will implode. When it implodes, will the US and the UK come to the rescue of their Al-Saud clients? We believe not. The US and the others have made thousands of hollow speeches in support of human rights and representative governance, but they have continued to support their client as long as they buy arms and do their bidding. The West has shed crocodile tears for the death of civilians and the plight of refugees, yet it continues to sell Saudi Arabia bombs that kill and maim civilians in Yemen. The duplicity of Western powers is beyond the pale. Yet the day when they see the end at hand, they will extricate themselves rapidly as they have no stomach for another Middle Eastern civil war or conflict, especially now that oil matters less.

Prince Mohammad is to be applauded for at least acknowledging the sand that is the foundation of the Saudi system. Saudi Arabia will be wrenched apart. It does not afford sound and long-term business opportunities. Any publicly held company that commits a significant part of its capital to investing in the Al-Saud quicksand would surely deserve to be taken to court by its stockholders.


Last Tango in Riyadh | Huffington Post
.
.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Sep 2016)

Arabia Saudí lanza ataques con bombas de fósforo blanco en Yemen.


----------



## SPQR (20 Sep 2016)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Se está liando parda en Yemen
> 
> Lo que está ocurriendo en Yemen es más interesante de lo que pensamos y justo por ése silencio informativo que existe, nos interesa saber lo más posible. Gran parte del dinero que los islamistas aportan a la invasión de Europa, procede del petroleo de los paises musulmanes ricos. El derrocamiento de sus gobiernos puede suponer un cambio radical en la situación para los europeos amenazados con la invasión.
> *



Lo importante de Yemen para mí, es que va a suponer -junto con lo de Siria- la bancarrota para los perros de Saud.

El dia que empiecen a pedir el reembolso de la deuda pública USA, sí que va a ser el Mad Max.


----------



## Javisklax (22 Sep 2016)

Se sabe algo del ataque houthi al puerto de Midi??? Seria importante su reconquista


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (22 Sep 2016)

Nueva masacre en Yemen 








*Pero tranquilos que ahora a los genocidios planificados en el Pentágono los llaman "error". Unos 54 civiles muertos/heridos y 12 viviendas destruidas por un ataque del reino feudal de Arabia Saudita (ese que se lleva tan bien con España) contra un mercado local en Hodeida. 
*

Al menos 25 civiles han muerto y más de 70 han resultado heridos la noche de este miércoles en ataques aéreos de la coalición árabe contra un barrio de la ciudad portuaria de Hodeida, unos 220 kilómetros al oeste de la capital yemení, que está controlada por los rebeldes hutíes. 

Entre los heridos hay 23 en estado grave, por lo que no se descarta que aumente la cifra definitiva de víctimas mortales.Los bombardeos alcanzaron el barrio de Suq al Hunud unas horas después de que los hutíes celebraran en la ciudad el segundo aniversario de la toma de la capital yemení, Saná.

El barrio fue atacado "probablemente por error" ("error" la palabra de moda), ha reconocido bajo el anonimato un responsable del Gobierno del presidente Abd Rabbo Mansur Hadi, apoyado por Arabia Saudí.

Agencias


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (23 Sep 2016)

> Lo importante de Yemen para mí, es que va a suponer -junto con lo de Siria- la bancarrota para los perros de Saud.



Lo cual personalmente me da una mezcla de Schadenfreude y yuyu.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Sep 2016)

Todos nos alegraremos la noche que caiga Saud, pero al día siguiente habrá colas en las gasolineras y estará a precio de oro, dorado.


----------



## 4motion (23 Sep 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Todos nos alegraremos la noche que caiga Saud, pero al día siguiente habrá colas en las gasolineras y estará a precio de oro, dorado.



Eso pasara de todas formas, sus pozos ya están secos, tan solo es humo y espejos. 

La cuenta atrás hace tiempo que se acabó. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Sep 2016)

Pero pasará de un dia para otro, no como ahora que son picos de subidas y bajadas.

Saud funciona gracias a los inmigrantes y los expatriados, espero se entienda la diferencia.

Los segundos saldrán de naja en horas cuando se lie.


----------



## mirkoxx (24 Sep 2016)

*Fuerzas yemeníes irrumpen en un Puesto militar Saudí de Nahooqah al oeste de Najran.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6srJNCTrVMY

---------- Post added 24-sep-2016 at 15:59 ----------

*Mowali ‏@mowali75* 3 h*Hace 3 horas* 
*
Yemeni forces launch ballistic, zilzal 3 at Air & Ground Command Center in Girbah Aseer
#Saudi_Defeat

*Fuerzas yemeníes lanzan un misil balístico Zilzal 3 contra el centro de mando del aire y tierra en Girbah, Aseer #Saudi_Defeat.*

---------- Post added 24-sep-2016 at 16:01 ----------

3 h*Hace 3 horas* 
*
Saudi jets shell lost posts in Hadhabah, Najran with 5 air strikes. #saudi_Defeat

*Jets sauditas bombardean puestos perdidos en Hadhabah, Najran, con 5 ataques aéreos. #saudi_Defeat*


----------



## Harman (25 Sep 2016)

Elijah J. Magnier retwitteó
Gareth Porter ‏@GarethPorter 35 minHace 35 minutos

Gareth Porter Retwitteó Thomas Gibbons-Neff

Saudis try to cover their tracks on using US-suppiied white phosphorus in #Yemen. Sorry, guys. The truth is already out.
*
*Saudíes tratan de cubrir sus huellas sobre el uso de fósforo blanco suministrado por Estados Unidos en #Yemen. Lo siento chicos. La verdad ya está fuera.*


***
Thomas Gibbons-Neff@Tmgneff

Saudi social accounts that had evidence of white phosphorus use in Yemen have since deleted the images/videos.
*
*cuentas sociales de Arabia Saudita que tenían evidencia de uso de fósforo blanco en Yemen han eliminado las imágenes / vídeos.*







Saudi Arabia appears to be using U.S.-supplied white phosphorus in its war in Yemen - The Washington Post


----------



## mirkoxx (26 Sep 2016)

_Yemeni Army rains missiles on Saudi military camp
*Ejército de Yemen desata una "lluvia de misiles" contra un campo militar saudí.*
Por News Desk -26/09/2016








*Jizan, ARABIA SAUDITA (4:00 AM) - El Batallón de misiles del Ejército yemení desató un infierno en un campo militar saudí en la región de Jizan la noche del domingo, golpeando varios objetivos con su lanzador de misiles Katyusha.*

De acuerdo con la agencia de noticias con base en Yemen Al-Jabhah, *al menos 3 de los misiles Katyusha impactaron en el campo militar de Arabia Saudita en la región de Jizan; los misiles restantes golpearon puestos de control y las instalaciones cercanas.*

*Este ataque yemení con misiles se llevó a cabo en venganza por la masacre de la Fuerza Aérea saudí contra 17 personas en la gobernación de Ibb el domingo por la mañana.*

En respuesta al ataque del Ejército yemení la noche del domingo, *la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia ya ha comenzado a lanzar ataques aéreos sobre las gobernaciones de Sadá y Sanaa de Yemen, causando importantes daños materiales a varios barrios.*_

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 02:48 ----------

*Homenaje a un Comandante Houthi fallecido el 22 de Septiembre en Najran. Este combatiente se caracterizó por su valentía y éxitos contra las fuerzas del Reino en Najran. Un mes atrás ya había muerto su hijo; ambos ya descansan como héroes.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEmUZ6gncRc


El nombre del oficial es el general de brigada Hassan Almchi "Abu Harb"; al parecer era uno de las mejores "mentes militares" de la Guardia Republicana y de los Houthi, por ende, su muerte es muy sentida en el campo de batalla. 

Aquí una foto de él y de su hijo caídos en la lucha por defender a su país y a su gente de los sauditas y mercenarios:







Que descasen en paz estos valientes hombres!!!


----------



## mazuste (27 Sep 2016)

El reino saudí se está descomponiendo sin pausa: 


> *
> Trabajadores indios y paquistaníes protestan
> porque llevan sin cobrar desde hace 7 meses
> por Saad Group y bloquearon la carretera entre
> Dammam y Hassa hoy.*














https://twitter.com/roridonaghy/status/780726950981697538


Después de cuatro meses sin cobrar y tras movilizaciones
y huelgas exitosas el personal del hospital saudí Fakhry & Rajhi, 
en Khobar, cobran hoy:






http://ow.ly/mst3304BKKj


----------



## mirkoxx (27 Sep 2016)

_Saudi jets accidentally bomb their own forces
*Jets Saudíes accidentalmente bombardearon a sus propias fuerzas.* 
Por News Desk -27/09/2016








*La Real Fuerza Aérea Saudí ha bombardeado accidentalmente a sus propios soldados el martes después de intentar llevar a cabo un ataque aéreo contra las fuerzas Houthi dentro de la región de Jizan en Arabia Saudita.*

De acuerdo con un comunicado de la Guardia Republicana de Ejército yemení, *un avión de combate de Arabia golpeó a sus propias fuerzas de tierra en la región de Jizan el martes, matando al menos a 10 soldados e hiriendo a más de 15.*

El ataque aéreo accidental de hoy en la región de Jizan es el segundo ataque de la Real Fuerza Aérea Saudí contra sus propias fuerzas este año.

El Alto Mando del Ejército de Arabia Saudita aún tiene que emitir un comentario con respecto a este ataque aéreo accidental._

---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 16:16 ----------

_Yemen Army seizes key mountaintop in Al-Jawf
*Ejército de Yemen se apodera de montaña clave en Al-Jawf.*
Por Leith Fadel -27/09/2016








*La Guardia Republicana del Ejército de Yemen, apoyado por las fuerzas Houthi, logró la captura de la cima de la montaña estratégica en Jabal Al-Kuna el lunes, dando como resultado la rápida retirada de todos los leales a Hadi a la parte oriental de la gobernación de Al-Jawf.*

De acuerdo con la agencia de noticias con base en Yemen Al-Jabhah, *las fuerzas de la Guardia Republicana y Houthi de Yemen derrotaron a los leales de Hadi en Jabal Al-Kuna, matando e hiriendo a muchos miembros del grupo pro-gubernamental.

Jabal Al-Kuna domina gran parte de las carreteras en el norte de Yemen, por lo que es una de las cumbres más importantes del interior del país.*

En respuesta al éxito de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen el lunes, *la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita llevó a cabo un gran número de ataques aéreos sobre las provincias de Al-Jawf y Saada, apuntando a áreas residenciales y mercados llenos de gente en torno a estas provincias en el norte de Yemen.*_

---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 16:19 ----------

*Mowali ‏@mowali75* 6 h*Hace 6 horas* 

Jizan: Number of Saudi soldiers killed & 2 Saudi vehicles destroyed by Yemeni artillery shelling at Mo'anaq and Kars in Khobeh
#Saudi_Defeat
**
*Jizan: Varios soldados saudíes muertos y 2 vehículos sauditas destruidos por la artillería yemení en bombardeos en Mo'anaq y Kars en Al-Khobeh #Saudi_Defeat.*

---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 16:21 ----------

6 h*Hace 6 horas* 

10 Saudi soldiers killed and 15 injured by a Saudi Airstrike at Malhamah
MbS is killing his soldiers because he doesn't care
#Saudi_Defeat
**
*10 Soldados de Arabia Saudita muertos y 15 heridos por un ataque aéreo saudita en Malhamah. MbS está matando a sus soldados porque no les importan #Saudi_Defeat.*


----------



## mazuste (27 Sep 2016)

Quemando chatarra saudí destruida en Asir:

[youtube]sDJ1zLdq7jg[/youtube]


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (28 Sep 2016)

4motion dijo:


> Que son inútiles, no te lo discuto Bud, pero mira da la casualidad que los mercenarios de academy han salido todos por patas y eso es porque los chanclas les estaban dando a base de bien y los terroristas sauds han tenido que buscar mercenarios por todos los rincones de la tierra.
> 
> Tan desarrapados no son ¿no?



Por patas o en una caja, a veteranos mercenarios de las guerras de Iraq y Afganistán de 2001 y 2003, que no han podido en Yemen.

En Afganistán muy mal no les va tampoco porque los talibanes están a punto de recuperar la segunda ciudad más importante.


No es que ir en chanclas y ser muy duro te haga invencible, pero la diferencia de medios de unos y otros es escandalosamente exagerada y la diferencia en efectividad se debe exclusivamente a la moral y el arrojo personales. Si Saud tuviera soldados como los de Yemen ya irían por Turquía.


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (29 Sep 2016)

Vistos los enésimos videos de huthíes quemando blindados saudíes (¿fabricados por Mattel?), hay que inventar una nueva expresión bélica: LA BARBACOA YEMENÍ.


----------



## mirkoxx (29 Sep 2016)

*Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3* 9 h*Hace 9 horas* 

Details of new 100% "Made in #Yemen" short range ballistic missile : Samud - 78km range, 300kg warhead with 10K fragments.
**
*Detalles del nuevo y 100% "Made in Yemen" misil balístico de corto alcance: Samud - rango - 78km, 300kg de ojiva con fragmentos de 10K.*













---------- Post added 29-sep-2016 at 17:07 ----------

*Vídeo del misil y de su primer lanzamiento contra una concentración de mercenarios en Fardhat Nihm, Sana'a.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8IfPSaqarA


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Sep 2016)

En la era de la tecnología, de los espías, de los satélites, de Internet, GPS.....unos tios en alpargatas están poniendo todo patas arriba. Si me lo dicen no me lo creo.


----------



## Javisklax (29 Sep 2016)

Si, unos de los mejores soldados que hay en el mundo también,y encima atacando su pais, se junta to y fuegos artificiales con tanques americanos, me Encanta!!!


----------



## SPQR (30 Sep 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Yemeni Army rains missiles on Saudi military camp
> *Ejército de Yemen desata una "lluvia de misiles" contra un campo militar saudí.*
> Por News Desk -26/09/2016
> 
> ...



Un poco de música para los hamijos de saúd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kk_oYURQrs

----------------------------------

Mapa reciente:


----------



## Marchamaliano (30 Sep 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> El reino saudí se está descomponiendo sin pausa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo tiene que estar la cosa para que el reino mediaval deje de pagar a los esclavos..


----------



## bladu (30 Sep 2016)

Es para ser optimistas, pero a los houthies les queda mucho terreno que ganar, siendo sinceros.... y posiblemente Alqueda y el ISIS sean rivales mas duros a batir que el propio ejercito saudi, porque se mueven como ellos: en forma de guerrilla.


----------



## Zhukov (30 Sep 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> En la era de la tecnología, de los espías, de los satélites, de Internet, GPS.....unos tios en alpargatas están poniendo todo patas arriba. Si me lo dicen no me lo creo.



Poca historia has leído tú. En Vietnam y Afganistán la disparidad tecnológica era incluso mayor, y ya ves como acabaron...


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Sep 2016)

Y quien dice que los houties no tengan información del siglo XXI... hay gobiernos altruistas con tecnología.


----------



## bladu (30 Sep 2016)

Tanto como altruistas..... Iran y Rusia no son una ONG.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Sep 2016)

ironic off


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Sep 2016)

_Saudi soldier killed by Houthis artillery fire
*Soldado saudí muerto por fuego de artillería Houthi.*
Por Paul Antonopoulos -30/09/2016








*Fuerzas Houthi dispararon proyectiles de artillería en el área de Al-Tuwal en la región fronteriza de Jizan en el sur de Arabia Saudita, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio del Interior del Reino Mansour al-Turki el viernes.*

*Junto con el guardia de fronteras fallecido, resultaron heridos otros tres soldados.*

El ataque se produjo como represalia por los últimos ataques aéreos mortales cometidos por Arabia Saudita en contra de los civiles yemeníes._

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 15:50 ----------

*Mowali ‏@mowali75* 18 h*Hace 18* 

Jizan: Yemem artillery shell Saudi gatherings in Towal landport.Many vehicles & storages are burnt. smoke columns rise in area
#Saudi_Defeat
**
*Jizan: artillería yemení bombardea concentraciones en el "puerto de tierra" de Towal. Muchos vehículos y almacenes se queman. Columnas de humo se elevan en la zona #Saudi_Defeat* 


18 h*Hace 18 horas* 

Saudi jets shell own lost posts of Talah in Najran and Malhamah in Jizan #Saudi_Defeat
**
*Jets de Arabia Saudita bombardean sus propios puestos perdidos de Talah en Najran y Malhamah en Jizan #Saudi_Defeat*

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 15:58 ----------

6 h*Hace 6 horas* 

Yemeni shelling at Border Guards in Saudi city of Dhahran alJanoub
this city is being added to the list of targeted cities #Saudi_Defeat
**
*Bombardeo yemenita a guardias fronterizos en la ciudad Saudita de Dhahran alJanoub; esta ciudad se añade a la lista de ciudades "como blanco" #Saudi_Defeat*


4 h*Hace 4 horas* 

Jizan: yemeni forces shell Saudi military gatherings in Madrasah village in Khobeh with locally made Sarkhah missile #Saudi_defeat
**
*Jizan: Fuerzas de Yemen bombardean reuniones militares sauditas en el pueblo de Madrasah en Al-Khobeh con misiles de fabricación local Sarkhah #Saudi_defeat*

---------- Post added 30-sep-2016 at 16:00 ----------

Jizan:Yemeni artillery shelling of Saudi Dukhan post
Yemeni target Saudi gatherings in Rahah village with Yemeni-made missiles #Saudi_Defeat
**
*Jizan: Bombardeo de artillería yemení en el puesto saudita de Dukhan.
Concentraciones de Arabia Saudita en la aldea de Rahah impactadas con misiles yemení de fabricación local #Saudi_Defeat*


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Oct 2016)

UAE warship obliterated off the coast of Yemen

Sana'a, Yemen (11:48 P.M) - The Houthi-allied Yemeni Republican Guard were able to destroy an Emirati Navy HSV-2 Swift ship near the port city of Mokha with a C802 Cruise Missile.

The Saudi-led coalition condemned the event blasting the Houthis for allegedly destroying a ship carrying humanitarian cargo.

However, the allegation is borderline comical since the warship took off from Aden and was located in the vicinity of the embattled port city of Mokha, a front of incessant violent clashes.



Initially, state-owned UAE media denied the claim and mentioned that a humanitarian ship was merely damaged due to technical difficulty while all those aboard it were rescued until video footage was published by Yemeni sources portraying the fried, sinking ship

video


----------



## bladu (2 Oct 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> UAE warship obliterated off the coast of Yemen
> 
> Sana'a, Yemen (11:48 P.M) - The Houthi-allied Yemeni Republican Guard were able to destroy an Emirati Navy HSV-2 Swift ship near the port city of Mokha with a C802 Cruise Missile.
> 
> ...




Como se nota la mano de Iran. Posiblemente haya sido un Noor ( version irani del C-802 chino). 35 marineros menos para UEA


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Oct 2016)

Una duda que me surge, que ruta logística puede utilizar Irán para mandar armamento a los houties?


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Oct 2016)

*- Vídeo del ataque yemenita contra el buque HSV-2.*

Yemen: hutíes destruyen el buque HSV-2 Swift en Mokha - YouTube


*- Versión de las Dictaduras del Golfo sobre el "incidente" del HSV-2 de los Emiratos en Yemen.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGrDLMfR48A


Nada de ayuda humanitaria; el HSV-2 ha sido ocupado por más de un mes para trasladar a combatientes yemeníes (aka AQAP) lo más rápido posible entre Adén, Eritrea y el puerto de Jizan en Arabia Saudí.

Los Emiratos han confirmado que su buque de guerra fue hundido en Yemen en el estrecho de Bab Al Mandab "debido a un accidente", sin bajas. 

Según fuentes yemenitas 22 marineros murieron en el ataque del misil contra el barco HSV-2. También dicen que varios buques de los Emiratos llegaron más tarde en un intento de rescate, pero fueron obligados a huir debido a andanadas de cohetes Katyusha sin parar por las fuerzas de Yemen. Por el contrario, en una declaración del gobierno de UAE dice que el HSV-2 fue dañado en un "incidente", y que nadie resultó herido. No hay mención sobre Yemen. El HSV-2 es de propiedad de una empresa de Australia que lo arrienda a los Emiratos; podrían haber victimas de aquella nacionalidad. 

Los Emiratos tratan de culpar a los Houthis de un "crimen de guerra", dicen que: "este no era un buque militar; fue desarrollado para y usado por la marina norteamericana por más de una década, que antes la arrendó. Es una nave civil."

Distancia entre Assab (Eritrea) al Puerto de Mocha (Yemen). Hasta la primera ciudad eran llevados los mercenarios por el buque emiratí de forma regular; desde Mocha se lanzó el misil. 







Haykal Bafana (@BaFana3) | Twitter


----------



## mcmardigan (2 Oct 2016)

Arab coalition says targets Houthi forces after ship attack | Reuters

Atención: 

Linea 2: buque logistico civil. 
Lineas 4 y 5: Alquilado a el ejercito de los Emiratos Arabes Unidos. 
Lineas 8 y 9: Pertenece a la "UAE Marine dredging company" 


Video del barco:

http://widget.smartycenter.com/video...1903936/8982/1

Foto del barco:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CttDmDxXgAAs8W8.jpg:large

Muy civil no parece. Mas bien parece un buque de apoyo al desembarco.


Por lo visto, el buque transportaba soldados Yemenitas leales al presidente huido a Arabia Saudi.

Arab coalition forces have launched operations against militia boats of Yemen's Houthi group that struck a civilian logistics ship on a humanitarian voyage in a strategic Red Sea shipping lane, the Saudi-led alliance said.
The vessel, an Australian-built high speed logistics catamaran under lease to the United Arab Emirates military, was attacked by Houthi fighters near the Bab al-Mandab strait off Yemen's southern coast on Saturday. The coalition rescued its civilian passengers. No crew were hurt. 

In a statement late on Saturday, the coalition said the vessel belonged to the UAE Marine Dredging Company "on its usual route to and from Aden to transfer relief and medical aid and evacuate wounded civilians to complete their treatment outside Yemen." 


El texto sigue, pero dicen que el buque pertenece (en alquiler) a la marina de los emiratos y a la vez es un buque civil. ¿Se contradicen a si mismos en el mismo texto?


----------



## mazuste (2 Oct 2016)

Pues con este, si mal no recuerdo, son ya ocho buques tocados y hundidos.

Justamente, en Octubre del año pasado, comenzó una serie de ataques
a naves saudíes, que se interrumpió después de la represalia saudí 
contra un pueblo de pescadores.
Yemeni misiles are sinking Saudi naval ships |

En cuanto a este ataque, mencionan que habría usado un misil
tipo C-802 iraní, que vuela a 3-5 mts. de altura a velocidad
macht 0'9. Aunque otros hablan de un sabotaje, de infiltración.


----------



## BeeKillerMan (2 Oct 2016)

Completo información del misil que ha reventado la cascara UAE:

C-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

El C 802 es Chino y los iranies compraron 60 de ellos despues de la guerra Iran Irak, para lo que pudiera venir. Originalmente los Iranis encargaron 150 de estos misiles, pero las ratas USA presionaron a China pa no venderles más (los 60 ya habian sido entregados)

Se cree que unos de estos 60 c-802 se le entregó a Hezbola hace unos años y fué el responsable del pepinazo que recibió una corbeta israeli el 2006 que casi la hunde.

Por suerte Iran ya dispone de producción propia de este tipo de misil, y digo por suerte porque asi, si todo el mundo tiene las mismas armas, los paises se refrendan a atacarse entre ellos. 

Es cuando hay diferencias o creencias de invulnerabilidad cuando se inician las guerras. :no:


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Oct 2016)

Nadie pega a alguien más fuerte, y el imperio está acostumbrado a meterse solo con los débiles.


----------



## SPQR (2 Oct 2016)

Comentan lo del buque de EAU en Análisis militares:

Análisis Militares: ¿Se ha atacado un buque en Yemen ?

----------------

Filmaciones de la guerra desde el lado saudí.

Saudi soldiers close encounters with houthis Compilation [Enemy Visible] - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (3 Oct 2016)

*
Sobre los buques de guerra usando el puerto de Assab de Eritrea*






UAE naval vessels using Eritrea's Assab port | IHS Jane's 360







Al igual que el año pasado los saudíes, los emiratos dirigidos por el General australiano Mike Hindmarsh y sus hombres, bombardearon pesqueros yemeníes a lo largo de su costa occidental.

Decenas de mercenarios muertos en una operación militar llevada a cabo por el ejército y los comités populares en el valle de la Sal, bombardeando fortalezas de los mercenarios en Marib
sahafah24

[youtube]_OXeyfMyavs[/youtube]


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Oct 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> Comentan lo del buque de EAU en Análisis militares:
> 
> Análisis Militares: ¿Se ha atacado un buque en Yemen ?
> 
> ...









A los mercenarios Saudis se les ve alterados, fuera de la realidad ( como si no se estarían jugando la vida)...como si estuvieran tomando algo....los rebeldes de Yemenies van descalzos, en alpargatas..... pero están centrados...saben que pueden morir pero no tienen ningún miedo....aquí no hay dudas, de seguir esto así el ganador de este conflicto parece claro.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (3 Oct 2016)

ataque de rebeldes yemeníes contra un buque de guerra de EAU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSW8N-LCsSM


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Oct 2016)

Demoledor El Lince, como siempre:

*La guerra olvidada que se está llevando por delante a un país*

Arabia Saudita se hunde, literalmente. La guerra de agresión que lanzó contra Yemen hace ya más de un año no sólo está hundiendo su economía, sino a su ejército. A los datos conocidos hay que añadir otros: el banco más grande del país, el Banco Comercial Nacional, está siguiendo el mismo camino del Deutsche Bank alemán y está en estos momentos en mínimos históricos. El capitalismo sólo tiene una salida para evitar el desastre: la guerra. Pero no una guerra pequeñita, ni localizada, sino a gran escala. Las amenazas contra Rusia se están centrando en Siria, pero la guerra aquí va a poner patas arriba -lo está haciendo ya- todo Oriente Próximo.

sigue
El territorio del Lince


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Oct 2016)

*Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 2 oct.*

Devastating new info : 62 #UAE sailors were killed in #Yemen missile strike on UAE Navy's HSV-2 Swift vesel. 3 were sons of Emirati rulers.
**

*Devastadora nueva información: 62 UAE marineros murieron en el ataque al buque HSV-2 Swift de la Armada de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos por parte de un misil yemenita. 3 eran hijos de los gobernantes de los Emiratos.*

---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 22:17 ----------

*2 oct.* 

6 UAE & Kuwait military intel officers who landed near #Yemen's Al Mokha city still missing. Mission : To land troops from HSV-2 Swift.
**

*6 oficiales de inteligencia militar de UAE y Kuwait que aterrizaron cerca de la ciudad de Al-Mokha de Yemen siguen desaparecidos. Misión: desembarcar tropas del HSV-2 Swift.*

---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 22:27 ----------

El Imperio demasiado nervioso por las pérdidas de la Coalición Saudita y amigos; han enviado buques de guerra hacia Yemen. 


*Buques de guerra estadounidenses enviados a la zona, donde los rebeldes apoyados por Irán atacaron una nave de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.* 








_La Marina de EE.UU. envió tres buques de guerra cerca de la costa sur de Yemen, después de que cuatro cohetes golpearon y casi hundieran un barco auxiliar de la Marina de los Emiratos el sábado, dijeron dos funcionarios de defensa de los Estados Unidos a Fox News.

Las autoridades militares enviaron los buques de guerra hasta el extremo sur del estrecho de Bab al-Mandeb, también conocido como el estrecho de Mandeb, que conecta el Mar Rojo con el Golfo de Adén. Dos destructores de misiles guiados, USS Mason y USS Nitze, armados con misiles de crucero Tomahawk, misiles antibuque Harpoon y un surtido de ametralladoras de gran calibre montadas en cubierta, se unieron al USS Ponce, un barco flotante que incluye un apoyo para Las fuerzas de operaciones especiales, de acuerdo a lo que dijo un funcionario.

US warships sent to area where Iran-backed rebels attacked Saudi-led coalition ship | Fox News_


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Oct 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> El Imperio demasiado nervioso por las pérdidas de la Coalición Saudita y amigos; han enviado buques de guerra hacia Yemen.



No creo que a EEUU le importe absolutamente nada que hundan un barco de los Emiratos. Si ha enviado buques a esa zona es porque se trata de una de las mayores rutas marítimas mundiales y tener tipos disparando misiles puede afectar gravemente al tránsito de mercancías y a la economía.


----------



## ERB (4 Oct 2016)

EE UU y Arabia Saudí piden la mediación de Omán en Yemen
3/10/16

Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudí han pedido a Omán que tercie ante los rebeldes Huthi de Yemen para lograr un alto el fuego en la guerra que ya se prolonga un año y medio. La mediación, de la que han informado a EL PAÍS fuentes diplomáticas, constituye un último esfuerzo por evitar la partición del país. *Salvo que el Gobierno internacionalmente reconocido pudiera regresar a Saná, la capital yemení, el anunciado traslado del Banco Central a Adén supone rubricar de facto la división entre el norte y el sur* en que se ha traducido el empate bélico.

*Esas dos regiones del país, que se unieron en 1990, después de dos décadas de seguir caminos independiente*s como la República Árabe de Yemen (el Norte) y la República Popular Democrática de Yemen (el Sur) tras la guerra civil (1962-1970), nunca llegaron a integrarse del todo. De hecho, un intento de separación del Sur fue aplastado por el Norte en 1994. Ahora, las diferencias han vuelto a salir a la superficie.
*
Privado de los ingresos del petróleo, que suponían hasta el 70 % del presupuesto del Gobierno, y sin el apoyo de los donantes, el Banco se estaba quedando vacío*. Desde hace varias semanas, se repiten las manifestaciones de empleados públicos que no han cobrado sus sueldos por falta de efectivo en las arcas estatales. El presidente Hadi acusa a Bin Humam, cuyos intentos de imprimir ríales bloqueó, de financiar a los rebeldes debido al desembolso mensual de 25.000 millones de ríales (89 millones de euros) al Ministerio de Defensa (algo que es el resultado de prolongar el presupuesto de 2014 a falta de uno nuevo).

*La coalición árabe que dirige Arabia Saudí ha sido incapaz de desalojar a los rebeldes de Saná y sus posiciones en el norte del país. Sin embargo, en el sur, las fuerzas de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, el principal socio saudí, con el apoyo de varias milicias locales lograron expulsar a los Huthi, y ahora intentan convertir Adén en la capital (alternativa).*

“La petición a Omán para que medie es un último intento”, admite una fuente diplomática occidental conocedora de las conversaciones en curso, que menciona el poco más de un mes que le queda a la Administración estadounidense para lograr desbloquear la situación.* “Ninguno de los países implicados va a reconocer una partición formal de Yemen, pero la partición de facto es un hecho”,* admite el interlocutor. “La reconstrucción no puede hacerse con sacos de dinero, hace falta una entidad y vías de financiación que permitan canalizar los fondos”, subraya, dando a entender que el proyecto cuenta al menos con el apoyo de la coalición árabe.

EE UU y Arabia Saudí piden la mediación de Omán en Yemen | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Harman (4 Oct 2016)

maytham ‏@maytham956 10 hHace 10 horas

#Saudi airstrike targeted a fish market in #Sanaa #Yemen , tens of fishermen were killed and many injured
*
*#Saudi ataque aéreo dirigido contra un mercado de pescado en #Sanaa #Yemen, decenas de pescadores murieron y muchos heridos*


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Oct 2016)

_Yemen advierte que destruirá buques que se acerquen a sus aguas - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Yemen advierte que destruirá buques que se acerquen a sus aguas.*
Publicada: martes, 4 de octubre de 2016 16:21








*La Fuerza Naval yemení advierte a Arabia Saudí y sus aliados de atacar cualquiera de sus buques si entran en aguas territoriales yemeníes sin permiso de Saná.*

*"Advertimos a todos los buques de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados de que la realización de cualquier operación provocativa en las cercanías de las aguas yemeníes o su entrada no autorizada en ellas conllevará ataques de represalia yemeníes",* reza un comunicado emitido el lunes por la Fuerza Naval y la Guardia Costera de Yemen.

*Según la nota, la presencia de buques extranjeros en el mar Rojo y el Golfo de Adén requiere de la autorización previa del Gobierno yemení, de lo contrario, las fuerzas yemeníes responderán a todo acto de transgresión.*

También denuncia el proceso "abierto y en desarrollo" de los crímenes más atroces y horrorosos de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados contra el pueblo yemení, incluidos la masacre de civiles, niños y mujeres, y la destrucción de la infraestructura del país.

*La emisión de este comunicado tiene lugar después de que EE.UU. comunicara el lunes el envío de tres buques de guerra al estratégico estrecho de Bab el-Mandeb (al sur de las costas de Yemen), que conecta el mar Rojo con el golfo de Adén.*

*Se trata de dos destructores equipados con misiles guiados, misiles de crucero Tomahawk, misiles antibuque Harpoon, así como ametralladoras de gran calibre, USS Mason y USS Nitze, que se unieron al USS Ponce.*

De hecho, el pasado sábado, las fuerzas yemeníes destruyeron con misiles un buque militar de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) cerca de la ciudad portuaria de Al-Moja, en el mar Rojo.

Como indicaron fuentes locales, el aparato destruido era un catamarán híbrido HSV-2 Swift perteneciente a la Fuerza Naval emiratí y capaz de localizar minas, controlar operaciones militares y transportar tropas y equipamientos._

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 15:50 ----------

*Mowali ‏@mowali75* *1 hHace 1 hora* 
Mowali Retwitteó حميد رزق

2 packed trucks full of munition and weapons on their way to mercenaries are hit by Yemeni forces in Marib.
**

*2 camiones cargados de municiones y armas para mercenarios fueron golpeados por las fuerzas yemeníes en Marib.* 







---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 15:52 ----------

*4 hHace 4 horas* 

Najran: destroying a humvee and 2 other vehicles in Rajla post #Saudi_Defeat.
**

*Najran: destruidos un humvee y otros 2 vehículos en el puesto de Rajla #Saudi_Defeat.*

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 15:55 ----------

*4 hHace 4 horas* 

Jizan: targeting saudi gathering in Northern Khobeh. Ambulances rush to scene #Saudi_Defeat.
**

*Jizan: blancos en concentraciones de Arabia Saudita en Al-Khobeh norte. Ambulancias a toda prisa a la escena #Saudi_Defeat.*


----------



## Harman (5 Oct 2016)

Houthi forces destroy 3 Saudi tanks in Najran








Las fuerzas Houthi destruyen 3 tanques de Arabia Saudita en Najran


(Trad. Google)
05/10/2016

por Leith Fadel


NAJRAN, Arabia Saudita (9:30) - Las fuerzas Houthi llevaron a cabo un asalto de gran alcance en la región de Najran de Arabia Saudí el martes, golpeando varias de las posiciones de la coalición liderada por los saudíes en torno a esta zona del desierto.

De acuerdo con la agencia de noticias con base en Yemen Al-Masirah, las fuerzas Houthi lograron destruir tres tanques de Arabia Saudita en la región de Najran el martes, mientras que también matando a varios combatientes de la coalición en el proceso.

Las imágenes de los ataques fueron puestos en libertad por la división de medios de Hezbolá, que muestra las fuerzas Houthi utilizando ATGMs (misiles guiados antitanque) para destruir los tanques de Arabia Saudita. 














Las fuerzas Houthi están a corta distancia de perímetro sur de Najran después de capturar varios sitios cerca de la ciudad estas últimas dos semanas.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 Oct 2016)

Si los yemeníes continúan aplicando magistralmente la estrategia de la guerra asimétrica, mantendran asediada la ciudad de Najran, pero nunca la tomarán (ni ninguna otra ciudad saudí). Harán como Lawrence de Arabia, que mantuvo durante toda la guerra el asedio a la ciudad de Medina pero sin llegar nunca a asaltarla, dejando que los turcos se desangraran intentando sostenerla a través de una línea de ferrocarril indefendible objetivo diario de ataques y sabotajes.


----------



## Harman (5 Oct 2016)

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 10 minHace 10 minutos

"Just a scratch"
*
*"Solo un rasguño"*


----------



## felino66 (5 Oct 2016)

*Un misil destruye el catamarán “HSV-2 Swift” en el mar Rojo*


Un misil destruye el catamarán












Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> "Just a scratch"
> *
> *"Solo un rasguño"*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Oct 2016)

Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> "Just a scratch"
> *
> *"Solo un rasguño"*










Lo que es un milagro es que se mantenga a flote....también llama la atención que en los telediarios decían que "el ataque se ha producido a un barco llenos de heridos"...la verdad es que la pinta es todo menos un barco de asistencia a heridos.


----------



## Spieluhr (5 Oct 2016)

De la Austal, tengo entendido que no son nada baratos de adquirir y mantener. No sabía que la USN lo había alquilado a los Emiratos.


----------



## Besarionis (5 Oct 2016)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Lo que es un milagro es que se mantenga a flote....también llama la atención que en los telediarios decían que "el ataque se ha producido a un barco llenos de heridos"...la verdad es que la pinta es todo menos un barco de asistencia a heridos.



Lo raro es que no hayan dicho que iba lleno de niños.


----------



## eduagro (5 Oct 2016)

Besarionis dijo:


> Lo raro es que no hayan dicho que iba lleno de niños.





Eso no colaría, todo el mundo sabe q todos los niños del mundo están en alepo.

Pido disculpas por el off topic, y aprovecho para dar gracias por la gran informacion de esta guerra olvidada.
Un saludo


----------



## Harman (6 Oct 2016)

[Graphic +18] Houthi forces overwhelm Saudi Army, Hadi loyalists in northern Yemen








[Gráfico 18] Las fuerzas Houthi aplastan al Ejército de Arabia y leales Hadi en el norte de Yemen


(Trad. Google)
06/10/2016

por Leith Fadel


MAREB, YEMEN (5:30 AM) - La Coalición-Arabia llevado, junto con los leales Hadi, lanzaron un ataque de gran alcance en el pueblo de Sarwah en la gobernación Mareb el miércoles, lo que resulta en una feroz batalla con las fuerzas Houthi que duraron más de El dia.

A pesar de sus mejores esfuerzos para infiltrarse en las defensas Houthi, las fuerzas saudíes llevado finalmente fueron repelidos después de sufrir un importante número de bajas.

Además de su alto número de muertos, la Coalición-Arabia llevado también perdió una gran cantidad de equipo durante su ofensiva fallado el miércoles; esto incluye varios vehículos técnicos y un gran arsenal de armas. 



Spoiler











































Las imágenes anteriores fueron dadas a conocer por el ala de los medios oficiales de Hezbolá el miércoles; Además, imágenes de vídeo se dará a conocer a partir de esta batalla pronto.


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Oct 2016)

_http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/yemen/300263/mercenarios-saudies-muertos-misil-huties-marib
*‘120 mercenarios saudíes’ muertos y heridos en ataques yemeníes.*








*Al menos ‘120 mercenarios saudíes’ han caído muertos o heridos en recientes ataques con misiles del Ejército yemení sobre la localidad Sirvah.*

*La agencia de noticias iraní Fars News, citando a fuentes de seguridad yemeníes, informó el miércoles que las bajas se produjeron en tres días consecutivos de bombardeos contra las posiciones de los milicianos apoyados por Arabia Saudí en la localidad de Sirvah, sita en la provincia de Marib, centro de Yemen.*

La ofensiva militar contra Yemen fue lanzada por Arabia Saudí en marzo de 2015, en un intento por eliminar de la ecuación al movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá y restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad.

Recientemente, la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) ha estimado que la agresión de Arabia Saudí ha dejado en 18 meses casi 10.000 personas muertas en Yemen._

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 14:59 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net
*Soldados saudíes huyen del campo de batalla abandonando sus blindados en Jizan.*








*Jizan | 6 octubre: soldados saudíes huyeron dejando atrás su equipo militar este jueves después de una confrontación con los comités populares del ejército yemení en el sitio militar de Sudah.*

Según una fuente militar; *los soldados saudíes habían huido, dejando atrás los vehículos militares después de los ataques de artillería y enfrentamientos con el ejército y los comités populares.*

La fuente militar dijo que, *anteriormente en el día, los héroes del ejército de Yemen y los comités populares quemaron cuatro vehículos militares de Arabia Saudita en el sitio de Sudah, Jizan.*

*Otro soldado saudí murió a manos de un francotirador del ejército de Yemen en el puesto de Dukhan también en Jizan.*_

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 15:06 ----------

*Mowali ‏@mowali75* 4 h*Hace 4 horas* 

Jizan: burning down 4 Saudi vehicles in Sudah post #Saudi_Defeat.
**

*Jizan: quemados 4 vehículos sauditas en el puesto de Sudah #Saudi_Defeat.*


4 h*Hace 4 horas* 

Najran: targeting Saudi soldiers gathering in Silah, Khibash, Tinsab and Khadhraa posts with katyusha #Saudi_Defeat.
**

*Najran: impactos en concentraciones de soldados saudíes en puestos de Silah, Khibash, Tinsab y Khadhraa con Katiuskas #Saudi_Defeat.* 


4 h*Hace 4 horas* 

Najran: destroying a Saudi humvee in Khadhraa landport #Saudi_Defeat.
**

*Najran: destruido un humvee Saudita en el "puerto terrestre" de Khadhraa #Saudi_Defeat.*

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 15:13 ----------

4 h*Hace 4 horas* 

Aseer: Artillery shelling at Saudi military gathering behind Zajj post #Saudi_Defeat.
**

*Asser: Bombardeos de artillería en reunión militar Saudita detrás del puesto de Zajj #Saudi_Defeat.*


4 h*Hace 4 horas* 

Jizan: Saudi jets shell own post in Dood Mountain #saudi_defeat.
**

*Jizan: Jets de Arabia Saudita bombardean su propio puesto en la montaña Dood #saudi_defeat.*


1 h*Hace 1 hora* 

Jizan: Saudi soldiers flee leaving behind their vehicles in Sudah post after artillery shelling and clashes with Yemeni forces #Saudi_Defeat
**

*Jizan: soldados de Arabia Sauditas huyen dejando sus vehículos en el puesto de Sudah después de bombardeos de artillería y enfrentamientos con las fuerzas yemeníes #Saudi_Defeat.*


----------



## Harman (7 Oct 2016)

Video footage of Saudi soldiers fleeing base amid heavy attack by Houthi forces








Las imágenes de vídeo de soldados sauditas que huyen de base en medio de un fuerte ataque por las fuerzas Houthi


(Trad. Google)
07/10/2016

por News Desk


NAJRAN, Arabia Saudita (10:10 AM) - El Military Media Channel publica las imágenes de vídeo del jueves , que muestra los saudíes leales del Ejército y Hadi que huyen de una base militar en la región de Najran del sur de Arabia Saudita después de un fuerte ataque de las fuerzas Houthi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxRp-NWDJ3o


En el video, las fuerzas Houthi mostrar las armas y municiones que se apoderaron de las fuerzas respaldo saudí que huyeron del sitio el miércoles.

Con las conversaciones de paz descarrilar una vez más, las fuerzas Houthi de Yemen y la Guardia Republicana están haciendo otro impulso importante para la ciudad clave de Najran en el sur de Arabia Saudita.

Si las fuerzas Houthi capturan Najran; este será el mayor golpe a la coalición liderada por Arabia ya que las fuerzas anti-gubernamentales entraron en Arabia Saudita el año pasado.


----------



## mazuste (7 Oct 2016)

De lo comentado en el mensaje anterior.

Solo les falta el lacito de paquete regalo...:XX:

[youtube]vsSMVPSicyI[/youtube]

*
Ejército y comités populares limpiando varias localidades de la gobernación de
Lahij, Yemen*

[youtube]oftudanx0Jc[/youtube]


----------



## ERB (7 Oct 2016)

¿Puede evitarse aún la guerra generalizada?
por Thierry Meyssan

(...) Después de la* destrucción, el 1º de octubre, del buque insignia de la marina de guerra de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos*, los ejércitos de las petrodictaduras del Golfo vacilan en cuanto a proseguir solos la guerra contra la República Árabe Siria. Resulta evidente para todos que el misil tierra-mar que destruyó el navío de transporte rápido qatarí es un arma extremadamente sofisticada nunca vista anteriormente en ningún campo de batalla. No lo dispararon los houtis, ni los partidarios del ex presidente yemenita Saleh, quienes no disponen de ese tipo de arma, sino *Rusia, secretamente presente en Yemen desde este verano.*

¿Puede evitarse aún la guerra generalizada?, por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## Harman (7 Oct 2016)

Geopolitics & Wars ‏@GeopoliticsWar 6 minHace 6 minutos

#UN: #Riyadh is using starvation as a tactic in its war against #Yemen as well as against #Shiite population inside #SaudiArabia.
*
*#UN: #Riyadh Utiliza el hambre como una táctica en su guerra contra #Yemen, así como contra la población #Shiite dentro #SaudiArabia.*


----------



## Harman (7 Oct 2016)

Axis of Resistance ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minhace 7 minutos

#KSA | #Yemen Army & #Houthi Popular Forces launched Qaher 1 Ballistic Missile on #Saudi King Faisal Military A.B. in Khamis Mushait
*
*Yemen Ejército y las Fuerzas Populares #Houthi lanzaron Qaher 1 de misiles balísticos en #Saudi Rey Faisal Militar A. B. en Khamis Mushayt*


----------



## mirkoxx (7 Oct 2016)

*Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3* 4 h*Hace 4 horas* Haykal Bafana Retwitteó فارس سعيد

#Yemen forces launch rockets on UAE/Saudi troops stationed on strategic Yemeni island of Miyun (Perim) in the Bab A Mandab strait.Haykal Bafana agregado,
**

*Fuerzas de Yemen lanzan cohetes a las tropas de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos/Arabia Saudita estacionados en la estratégica isla yemení de Miyun (Perim) en el estrecho de Bab A Mandab.*








****


3 h*Hace 3 horas* 

35km range. Close. | #Yemen Defence Min, Sanaa: "2 Uragan rockets launched on group of foreign soldiers on Yemeni island of Perim (Mayoun)."
**

*Rango de 35km. Cerrado. | #Yemen Min. defensa, Sanaa: "2 cohetes Uragan lanzados a un grupo de soldados extranjeros en la isla yemení de Perim (Mayoun)."*


****


2 h*Hace 2 horas* 

Major setback for Riyadh. Confirmed : Pro-Hadi Gen Al Shaddadi killed in battles with #Yemen forces & Houthis in Sirwah, Marib province.
**

*Grave retroceso para Riyadh. Confirmado: Pro-Hadi Gen. Al-Shaddadi muerto en batalla con las fuerzas Yemen & Houthis en Sirwah, provincia de Marib.*







---------- Post added 07-oct-2016 at 18:18 ----------

*Yemen Fights Back ‏@YemenFightsBack* 1 h*Hace 1 hora* 

Yemeni forces launch ballistic missile Qahir1 at King Faisal Military City in Khamees Mishait #Saudi_Defeat.
**

*Las fuerzas yemenitas lanzan un misil balístico Qahir1 en la ciudad militar del rey Faisal en Khamees Mishait #Saudi_Defeat.* 








****


*- Resumen de operaciones militares yemenitas del informante pro-houthi Mowali:* 


- 14 ataques aéreos sauditas en montaña Dood y 2 en el puesto perdido de Mostahdath.

- Jizan: artillería yemenita contra reuniones militares saudíes en Khanjarah y Towal.

- Ataques aéreos sauditas sobre sus propios puestos perdidos y aldeas. Esta vez en 2 en Najran, Hadhabah y Shurfah y 2 en Qowa en Al-khobah. 

- Ataque yemenita en Rajlaa con misil Sarkhah de fabricación yemení.

- Francotirador de Yemen abate un soldado saudita en el puesto Abbadiyah en Jizan. 

- Proyectiles de artillería yemení en Malhamah y Sudah de Jizan.

- Jizan: Proyectiles de artillería yemení contra soldados saudíes en Hithirah.

- Najran: Katyushas contra reuniones militares sauditas y sus vehículos de Araq Siol. 

- Asser: bombardeo yemenita en contra de soldados sauditas en el "complejo del gobierno" en Rabo'ah. 

- Jizan: Artillería yemení contra posiciones sauditas en el puesto de Fareedhah.

- Najran: Katyushas yemení en puesto de Zoor y Abu Hamdan.

- Asser: Francotirador yemení mata a un soldado saudita en el puesto de Maldah.

*- Mercenarios de Marib se devastaron y comenzaron a retirarse después de las noticias de que el brigadier Shaddadi fue asesinado, tiemblan.* 

*- Junto con el Brigadier Shaddadi fueron muertos un grupo de oficiales de Arabia Saudita.

- Entre los muertos están también miembros del "staff" de Shaddadi, incluyendo su jefe: Shaif Amiri y Ali AlHomaisi.*


----------



## mazuste (7 Oct 2016)

Parece ser que, en Marib ha encontrado su final el mayor general
Abdul Rab Shaddadi asignado jefe de la invasora la Tercera 
Región Militar, durante los enfrentamientos en el Distrito Serwah.
Concretamente,la muerte del comandante de los mercenarios 
y un grupo de líderes y altos oficiales sauditas, fue a causa de
un proyectil de artillería






https://twitter.com/maldhabyani/status/784483133622214656

En Asir:Las fuerzas yemenies de misies han disparado un misil balístico del tipo Qahr-1 a la base militar del Rey Faisal en Khamis msheet

La razzia saudí no ha tardado: anda sobre Sana'a bombardeando


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Oct 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece ser que, en Marib ha encontrado su final el mayor general
> Abdul Rab Shaddadi asignado jefe de la invasora la Tercera
> Región Militar, durante los enfrentamientos en el Distrito Serwah.
> Concretamente,la muerte del comandante de los mercenarios
> ...



Demasiada precisión. Tiene pinta de que los servicios de inteligencia rusos los tienen muy controlados.


----------



## Harman (8 Oct 2016)

Yemen Post Newspaper ‏@YemenPostNews 9 minHace 9 minutos

#Breaking Funeral MASSACRE: 40 civilians killed & injured when 4 Saudi airstrikes attacked funeral home in #Yemen capital #Sanaa.
*
*#Breaking MASACRE Funeral : 40 civiles muertos y heridos en ataques aéreos saudíes atacaron 4 funeraria en #Yemen #Sanaa capital.*


----------



## Nostram (8 Oct 2016)

Masacre en un funeral: Al menos 300 muertos y heridos tras un bombardeo saudí en Yemen - RT


----------



## Harman (8 Oct 2016)

Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 15 minHace 15 minutos

#BREAKING Reportd #Sanaa mayor Abdulqader Hilal kild by #Saudi #UAE double tap (3strike) on funeral ceremony hall
*
*#BREAKING Informe : el alcalde de #Sanaa Abdulqader Hilal muerto en el ataque*

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 17:37 ----------

****​*

_Han sido más HdP's de lo habitual.

Han atacado 2 veces al centro del funeral y otra a los equipos de rescate.
Se informa que hay mucho niños entre las victimas.
Las fotografías son espeluznantes.
Yo no las publico._


Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 2 hHace 2 horas

3 #Saudi #UAE strikes 1st&,2nd targetd funeral hall #Sanaa #Yemen 3rd hit 1st rescuers Casualties could exceed 100


_Y la ONU ni pio._

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 17:38 ----------

***

#BREAKING Top #Yemen-i politician tribal leaders wer at funeral ceremony 4 Minister of Interior Gen.Rowaishan father
*
*#BREAKING Top # Yemen políticos y jefes de las tribus estaban en la ceremonia del funeral 4 Ministro del Interior Gen.Rowaishan padre*

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 17:45 ----------

****​*

Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 19 minhace 19 minutos

Somber call for prayer echoing thru Sana'a mixed w/ sirens of dozens of ambulances. Wailing women in distance, faint yet full of pain #Yemen
*
*Sombría llamada a la oración haciendo eco a través de Sanaa mezclada con las sirenas de decenas de ambulancias. Los lamentos de las mujer en la distancia, débil pero llena de dolor #Yemen*

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 17:52 ----------

****​*

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 10 minhace 10 minutos

After killing & injuring 450 funeral mourners in Sanaa, #Saudi jets now scream low again threateningly over the #Yemen capital.
*
*Después de matar y herir a 450 dolientes del funeral en Saná, jets #Saudi vuelven de nuevo amenazando sobre la capital #Yemen.*

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 18:02 ----------

****​*
_Asciende el numero de victimas,_


Geopolitics & Wars ‏@GeopoliticsWar 22 minHace 22 minutos

Geopolitics & Wars Retwitteó موقع العهد الإخباري

According too this report there are 530 people death or wounded in the airstrikes by war criminal #SaudiaArabia.
*
*Según este informe también hay 530 personas muertas o heridas en los ataques aéreos de la guerra #SaudiaArabia penal.*

https://twitter.com/Alahednews/status/784777238877184000


----------



## Harman (8 Oct 2016)

Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 45 minhace 45 minutos

Correction: Hospitals confirm at least 700 killed and wounded by #SaudiArabia bombing on condolences reception in #Sanaa #Yemen
*
*Hospitales confirman al menos 700 muertos y heridos por los bombardeos de #SaudiArabia a la recepción, condolencias en #Sanaa #Yemen*


----------



## Javisklax (8 Oct 2016)

Hijos de puta,se merecen una vida de infierno, tiran esperan y tiran, para matar a cuanta mas gente mejor, esto sinceramente le viene bien a los houthis y ansarolla, tendran muchos mas voluntarios, se nota que la mano USAna esta en Riad, es su modus operandi


----------



## mirkoxx (8 Oct 2016)

La verdadera razón de la última masacre de la coalición saudita es por la humillación de los yemeníes en Marib hace unos días; según informaciones con el alto comandante traidor yemenita fueron aniquilados "3 altos oficiales saudíes" sin contar los 3 marineros "hijos de los gobernantes" de los Emiratos muertos en el misilazo contra el buque emiratí; ataque cobarde de venganza. 


*Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3* 6 h*Hace 6 horas* 

More bad news for #Saudi-paid "#Yemen army" : Attack which killed Gen Al Shaddadi also killed/injured seriously a dozen senior officers.
**

*Más malas noticias para el Pagado-Saudí "ejército de Yemen ": ataque que mató al Gen. Al-Shaddadi también asesinó/hirió seriamente a una docena de oficiales.*


****


6 h*Hace 6 horas* 

#Yemen : Also killed - 3 "high-ranking" #Saudi army officers who were meeting Gen Al Shaddadi in Sirwah, Marib. No Riyadh admission yet.
**

*#Yemen: También murieron 3 oficiales de "alto rango" del Ejército Saudí que estaban reunidos con el Gen. Al-Shaddadi en Sirwah, Marib. No admitido desde Riyadh todavía.*

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 15:11 ----------

_Misil balístico yemení impacta contra una base militar saudí - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Misil balístico yemení impacta contra una base militar saudí.*
Publicada: sábado, 8 de octubre de 2016 0:11








*Las fuerzas del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá informaron del exitoso lanzamiento de un misil balístico contra objetivos militares en Arabia Saudí.*

*La televisión yemení Al-Masirah, citando a una fuente militar, informó que el misil lanzado el viernes por Ansarolá alcanzó con “gran precisión” su objetivo marcado: “una base militar” en Khamis Mushait, sita en la región fronteriza de Asir, suroccidental del territorio saudí.*

Desde que Riad lanzó una ofensiva militar contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe en marzo de 2015 en un intento por restaurar en el poder al fugitivo expresidente yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su estrecho aliado, las localidades fronterizas del sur de Arabia Saudí suelen ser blanco de los ataques de las fuerzas yemeníes.

Las fuerzas de Ansarolá y el Ejército afirman actuar en represalia de los bombardeos perpetrados por el régimen de Al Saud contra las infraestructuras civiles en Yemen._


****


*- Reportes del informante yemenita Mowali de que los Houthis ya están "cobrando" por la masacre saudita:*


- Soldados sauditas muertos después bombardeos de artillería yemení en Tabah Hamra en Jizan.

- Francotirador yemení elimina a un soldado saudita en el puesto de Mithiin en Jizan.

- Jizan: Artillería yemení bombardea zonas militares Saudíes en Dukhan y el norte de Al-Khobeh.

- Jizan, Mishiat AlKabsih; un soldado saudita es cazado por un francotirador yemení. 

- Jizan: Fuerzas yemeníes envían 3 misiles Sarkhah contra reuniones militares saudíes en Garib Um Salb. 

- Jizan: Puestos militares sauditas de Fareedhah, Dukhan, el norte de Al-Khobeh, Ishah Hamraa y Gawiah bajo fuerte fuego de artillería yemenita. 

- Jizan: Varios soldados de Arabia Saudita y sus mercenarios en el puesto de Hafiah en Mawsim impactados con artillería y misiles.

- Najran: katyusha yemeníes contra el puesto de Sodais y zonas aledañas. 

- Jizan: puesto saudita de Jahfan golpeado con artillería.

- Asser: Yemeníes bombardean el campo de Ain alThawrain y el puesto de Shabakah con artillería.


----------



## Tio_Serio (8 Oct 2016)

Seguro que ya mismo surgen voces en la UE clamando por parar el terror en Saudí en Yemen, por una intervención y una no-fly zone.


----------



## Harman (8 Oct 2016)

_Después de la repercusión imprevista en los Mass Mierda occidentales, los saudíes intentan escurrir el bulto._


Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 18 minhace 18 minutos

Hisham Al-Omeisy Retwitteó العربية عاجل

Saudi coalition just completely denied carrying out today's airstrikes on funeral in Sana'a. So, UFOs did? #Yemen
*
*coalición Arabia simplemente negó por completo la realización de ataques aéreos de hoy en el funeral de Saná. Por lo tanto, ¿los ovnis hicieron? #Yemen*

***

العربية عاجل @AlArabiya_Brk

التحالف العربي: لم تنفذ اي عمليات جوية مكان التفجير بصنعاء #العربية_عاجل
*
*Coalición Árabe: no lleva a cabo ninguna operación de aire en el lugar de la explosión en Sanaa # Arabah_aajl*


***

Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 19 minHace 19 minutos

#PT FYI, Saudi coalition has full control of Sana'a airspace where only own fighter jets in sky. "It wasn't us" BS not gonna cut it. #Yemen
*
*#PT FYI, Arabia coalición tiene el control total del espacio aéreo en Sana'a sólo propios aviones de combate en el cielo. "Nos no era" BS no va a cortar. #Yemen*


----------



## Javisklax (8 Oct 2016)

Y a quien echarán la culpa???? A los UsAnos!!? Me parto con esta gente, solo ellos tienen aviones por esa zona y dicen que no, oleee oleeeee y oleeeeeeee
Parecen los Trolls del mundo real!


----------



## niraj (9 Oct 2016)

Otros varios miles de millones en armamento para los saudíes, que están gastando lo que no esta escrito en armas.

Ahora han comprado 48 aviones Eurofighter a los británicos (si, los mismos que dicen que los bombardeos son un crimen de guerra :rolleye

Historia y tecnología militar: Negociaciones entre BAE Systems y Arabia Saudí


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (9 Oct 2016)

Armas ‘marca España’ en la guerra de Yemen

Cuatro ONG piden una investigación independiente sobre el destino del material vendido a Arabia Saudí


Armas


----------



## bizc8 borracho (9 Oct 2016)

Y por qué Yemen no pide ayuda a Rusia?


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (9 Oct 2016)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Y por qué Yemen no pide ayuda a Rusia?



Empezando porque Yemen no tiene gobierno de facto. 
Tenían un gobierno títere saudí, tan corrupto y traidor que cuando empezó la movida se exilió a Arabia Saudí y pidió a los saudis que bombarderan yemen!, su propio país!
Un Fernando VII de la vida, pero en peor.


----------



## Harman (9 Oct 2016)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Y por qué Yemen no pide ayuda a Rusia?



_¿Y quien le ha dicho que no la tienen?
La ayuda está llegando de forma discreta de Irán y Rusia._

---------- Post added 09-oct-2016 at 11:24 ----------

****​*

Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 13 minhace 13 minutos

It's time for Russia to arm the Houthi with Manpads.
*
*Es el momento para que Rusia para armar el Houthi con los MANPADS.*

---------- Post added 09-oct-2016 at 11:27 ----------

****​*

Nasser Atta ‏@nasseratta5 2 hHace 2 horas

Tens of thousands in Sanaa take to the streets to protest the #Saudi massacre on a funeral hall in #Yemen. #sanaamassacer
*
*Decenas de miles de personas en Saná salen a las calles para protestar por la matanza #Saudi en una sala funeraria en #Yemen. #sanaamassacer*


----------



## mazuste (9 Oct 2016)

*Según Meyssan, los rusos están en Yemen.*

..Después de la destrucción del orgullo de la marina Emiratí, el 1 de octubre, los ejércitos de las petro- dictaduras del Golfo dudan continuar la guerra con la República Árabe por cuenta propia. Está claro para todos que el misil tierra-mar que destruyó el catamarán es un arma muy sofisticada, como nunca se ha visto en cualquier campo de batalla. No se disparó por los Houthis, ni por los partidarios del ex presidente Saleh, que no poseen armas de este orden, sino por Rusia, que está secretamente presente en Yemen desde el verano...
Can a World War still be avoided?, by Thierry Meyssan


----------



## mazuste (9 Oct 2016)

[youtube]GMnIBdyrl6A[/youtube]


----------



## Virolai (9 Oct 2016)

EEUU ha dicho que va a "revisar" su ya "reducido apoyo" a Arabia Saudí. Reducido? No sabía yo que las petromonarquías árabes eran capaces de fabricar armas, munición y piezas de repuesto.


----------



## Harman (9 Oct 2016)

Neil Connery ‏@neilconneryitv 47 minHace 47 minutos

ITV News finds a bomb fragment in #Sanaa funeral hall. Yemeni officer says it's a US made mark 82 bomb #Yemen.
*
*ITV News encuentra un fragmento de bomba en #Sanaa sala funeraria. Oficial de Yemen dice que es de EE.UU. con made mark 82 #Yemen bomba.*


----------



## ERB (9 Oct 2016)

El expresidente yemení Abdalá Saleh clama venganza tras la masacre de Saná
EFE Saná 9 oct 2016

El expresidente yemení Ali Abdalá Saleh, aliado de los rebeldes hutíes, clamó hoy venganza contra Arabia Saudí tras el bombardeo de ayer en la capital de Saná que causó más de 140 muertos y del que se responsabiliza a la coalición árabe comandada por Riad.

En un discurso televisado, Saleh instó a sus partidarios a "tomar las armas" y a dirigirse a las fronteras de Arabia Saudí para luchar.

El expresidente yemení Abdalá Saleh clama venganza tras la masacre de Saná | Mundo | Agencia EFE


----------



## Harman (9 Oct 2016)

Serge ‏@Zinvor 18 hHace 18 horas

UN condemns "today's airstrikes" on Yemeni funeral that killed and wounded 700 people. Does anyone see the words "Saudi Arabia" anywhere?
*
*La ONU condena ataques aéreos "de hoy en día" en Yemen funeraria que mataron e hirieron a 700 personas. ¿Alguien ve las palabras "Arabia Saudita" en cualquier lugar?*


----------



## mirkoxx (9 Oct 2016)

*Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3* 2 h*Hace 2 horas* 

"Zero hour has arrived. All #Yemen armed forces, incl restructured units, are to proceed to the border battle fronts on #Saudi Arabia."
**

*"La hora cero ha llegado. Todas las fuerzas armadas de Yemen, incl. las unidades que se han reestructurado, deben avanzar a los frentes de batalla de la frontera en Arabia Saudita."*

---------- Post added 09-oct-2016 at 13:54 ----------

*- Reportes del informante yemení Mowali:


- 2 operaciones especiales yemeníes en Qarn y Kars tuvieron lugar para matar a más de 25 soldados de Arabia Saudita, incluyendo oficiales, como respuesta a la masacre de Arabia Saudita en Sanaa. 

- Jizan: muertos varios soldados saudíes y 2 de sus vehículos destruidos en Puesto Saudi de Kars.

- Jizan: asesinados varios soldados saudíes y destruido un vehículo Bradley en puesto militar de Qarn.*

*- Un soldado saudí abatido en el puesto de Mithiin. En el mismo puesto militar; varios soldados sauditas muertos por disparos de artillería.*

- Ataques a soldados sauditas en la montaña Aqabah y fuertes explosiones.

- Najran: katyushas contra soldados sauditas en Araq Siol.

- Jizan: misiles yemenitas contra el puesto de control de Samidah y puestos de Abu AlMadh. 

- Jizan: puestos sauditas en la montaña Dukhan bajo intenso fuego artillero yemenita. 

- El puesto militar saudita de Mawsim, Jizan, bombardeado fuertemente.

- Najran: bombardeos al este de Fawaz contra soldados de Arabia Saudita.


----------



## ERB (9 Oct 2016)

EEUU "revisa" su apoyo a la coalición saudí tras el sangriento bombardeo de un funeral en Yemen

"A la luz de este y otros incidentes recientes, hemos iniciado -indicó la nota- una revisión inmediata de nuestro ya significativamente reducido apoyo a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí. Estamos preparados para ajustar nuestro respaldo con el fin de comulgar mejor con los principios, valores e intereses de Estados Unidos".

EEUU "revisa" su apoyo a la coalición saudí tras el sangriento bombardeo de un funeral en Yemen | Internacional Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Harman (9 Oct 2016)

Tutomap ‏@Tutomap 14 minhace 14 minutos

#YF attack #Saudi border, shelling Dukhan Mountain Airstrikes reported on Razih Mountain #Yemen #يمن #جيزان map in Yemen war map


----------



## ERB (9 Oct 2016)

Matanza en Yemen

En el ataque, que según observadores aleja las perspectivas de un alto el fuego y de una solución política al conflicto, también resultaron heridas 525 personas, según el último balance.

Este domingo se registraron manifestaciones en Saná en donde miles de partidarios hutíes gritaron "Muerte a los Al Saud", la familia que reina en Riad.

El expresidente yemení, Alí Abdalá Saleh, aliado a los rebeldes, llamó, con retórica belicista, a una movilización militar en la frontera saudita.

En una alocución transmitida por televisión, el expresidente, que dirigió el país durante más de 30 años y cuenta aún con importantes respaldos en el ejército, incluso cuatro años después de haber sido obligado a dejar el poder, llamó "a las fuerzas armadas y a los comités populares a que se dirijan hacia el frente de guerra en la frontera para vengar a nuestras víctimas".

La coalición militar árabe, dirigida por Arabia Saudita, negó en un primer momento cualquier implicación en los bombardeos pero más tarde, durante la noche, anunció una investigación "inmediata".

El coordinador de asuntos humanitarios de la ONU en Yemen, Jamie McGoldrick, también condenó el ataque. "La comunidad humanitaria de Yemen está conmocionada y escandalizada por los bombardeos *contra una sala pública donde miles de personas participaban en una ceremonia funeraria*".

Estas personas acudieron a las exequias para presentar su pésame por la muerte del padre del ministro de Interior rebelde, Jalal Al Ruishen.
*
El alcalde de Saná, Abdel Qader Hilal, figura entre los fallecidos*, informó la cadena de televisión de los rebeldes, Al Masirá. No se excluye que otros altos cargos rebeldes perdieran la vida en la matanza.

*En el ataque habrían muerto "cierta cantidad de personalidades políticas y oficiales militares del norte* que trabajaban para una solución política", precisó a la AFP la experta April Alley del International Crisis Group.

April Alley evocó un "giro" ya que *el ataque "enterró casi con certeza toda esperanza de cese al fuego*" evocado el viernes por el mediador de la ONU para Yemen, Ismail Uld Sheij Ahmed, y tendrá "consecuencias a largo plazo" sobre las posibilidades de un "plan de paz viable".

Arabia Saudita acusada de perpetrar matanza en Yemen Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Disturbios, Conflictos Y Guerra en lainformacion.com


----------



## Harman (9 Oct 2016)

Geopolitics & Wars ‏@GeopoliticsWar 17 minhace 17 minutos

#Houthi leader #Alhouthi: We have had enough of these crimes we call on all #Yemen ppl, all tribes for general mobilisation against #Saudi's
*
*#Houthi Líder #Alhouthi: Hemos tenido suficiente de estos crímenes Llamamos a todos los PPL #yemen, todas las tribus para la movilización general contra # Arabia*


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Oct 2016)

ERB dijo:


> EEUU "revisa" su apoyo a la coalición saudí tras el sangriento bombardeo de un funeral en Yemen
> 
> "A la luz de este y otros incidentes recientes, hemos iniciado -indicó la nota- una revisión inmediata de nuestro ya significativamente reducido apoyo a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí. Estamos preparados para ajustar nuestro respaldo con el fin de comulgar mejor con los principios, valores e intereses de Estados Unidos".
> 
> EEUU "revisa" su apoyo a la coalición saudí tras el sangriento bombardeo de un funeral en Yemen | Internacional Home | EL MUNDO



Sale en EL MUNDO, no en RIA Novosti ni en Al Masdar. Eso es muy significativo. La ruptura va en serio.


----------



## mazuste (9 Oct 2016)

El ataque al funeral no parece que fuera a humo de pajas o venganza emocional.

"Ali Abdullah Saleh casi nunca asiste a los funerales. Creo que (general del ejército),
Jalal al-Ruwaishan era el objetivo. Era el entierro de su padre, el jeque Ali."

Roweishan se había aliado con el movimiento Houthi cuando el presidente 
Hadi huyó de Yemen tras los huzíes avanzaron hacía sus oficinas centrales
en la ciudad portuaria de Adén, en marzo de 2015.

aljazeera


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Oct 2016)

Yo lo veo como respuesta a lo del catamarán.

Como dejar una cabeza de caballo en la cama de los yemeníes.


----------



## mazuste (9 Oct 2016)

El hecho que se dispararan al menos tres misiles al mismo lugar;
el primero abrió el boquete del techo y el segundo fuera incendiario,
es una acción nada impulsiva.

El objetivo era descabezar la cúpula del ejercito yemení,
pues a ese funeral asistirían(se supone), importantes personalidades 
y compañeros del doliente.


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Oct 2016)

Harman dijo:


> Serge ‏@Zinvor 18 hHace 18 horas
> 
> UN condemns "today's airstrikes" on Yemeni funeral that killed and wounded 700 people. Does anyone see the words "Saudi Arabia" anywhere?
> *
> *La ONU condena ataques aéreos "de hoy en día" en Yemen funeraria que mataron e hirieron a 700 personas. ¿Alguien ve las palabras "Arabia Saudita" en cualquier lugar?*



Puta ONU, hijos de satanas, que los yemeníes den duro a esos mierdas saudíes. Un saudí va a ser deportado de Malta por haber perseguido y violado a una estudiante italiana que estaba aprendiendo inglés, raza de víboras. 


Saudi to be deported after sexual assault on foreign student - MaltaToday.com.mt


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Oct 2016)

*Yemen Fights Back ‏@YemenFightsBack* 46 min*Hace 46 minutos*

Yemeni forces launced a Ballistic Burkan-1 at King Fahd Airbase in Taiif
**

* Fuerzas de Yemen lanzan un misil balistico Burkan-1 contra la Base Aérea del Rey Fahd en Taif.* 








****


-* Momento exacto del impacto confirmado del misil yemení en la base saudita firmado por activistas saudíes, repito, impacto confirmado.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KtB6_-8LQ


****


*Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3* 58 min*Hace 58 minutos*

Ballistic missile launched by Yemen forces on Taif, Saudi Arabia tonight : Barkan-1. Range of 800km.
**

*Misil balístico lanzado por las fuerzas de Yemen en Taif, Arabia Saudita esta noche: Barkan-1. Alcance de 800km.*


****


*Mowali ‏@mowali75* 56 min*Hace 56 minutos* 

Same like before. The ballistic is Burkan 1. it may have not hit the base in its 1st trial as it was experimental. this time it did.
**

*Igual como antes. El balístico es un Burkan-1. Puede que no haya afectado a la base en su 1ª prueba, ya que era experimental. Esta vez lo hizo.*


****


51 min*Hace 51 minutos* 

State of chaos and fear in city of Taiif and ambulances rush to the scen #Saudi_Defeat
**

*Estado de caos y miedo en la ciudad de Taif y ambulancias corren a la escena. Vídeo:* https://twitter.com/venus_azall_rmr/status/785237257875849216


----------



## A.B.C. (10 Oct 2016)

*Se está liando parda en Yemen

Ahora si que va a liarse parda. Rusia e Irán, por alli, desafían a J-USA directamente (tras el regalo que por su cumpleaños se ha hecho Putin;que ha sido el ultimatum a J-USA y aún espera respuesta). Parece que J-USA responde con los hechos reales y cuestiona su apoyo a Arabia Saudita; lo que viene a ser su apoyo a Israel, a ISIS, a la invasión musulmana a Europa y otras lindezas. El fenomeno Trump está obrando efectos.
*


----------



## ERB (10 Oct 2016)

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — El secretario de Estado de EEUU, John Kerry, llamó a un alto el fuego inmediato en Yemen, comunicó este domingo el Departamento de Estado.

Kerry apoyó, además, "la exigencia legítima del Reino de Arabia Saudí de que los hutíes retiren sus armas de la frontera saudí y respeten su integridad territorial".

Kerry llama a un alto el fuego inmediato en Yemen

---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 03:32 ----------

Estoy buscando confirmación del impacto del misil. Si se confirma.... uffff.

*Yemeni Army & The Houthies Launch a Ballistic missile and Hit King Fahd Airbase, Taif city, Saudi Arabia.*
Part of channel(s): Syria (current event)

The Yemeni army and the Houthis have launched a ballistic missile (Volcano 2) with a range of over 800 km. The missile can be seen impacting the centre of the base(Taif city south east of Mecca), most likely armament storage. The Saudis have claimed the missile missed.

Fuente: liveleak.com


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Oct 2016)

_Misil balístico yemení impacta contra una base militar saudí - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Misil balístico yemení impacta contra una base militar saudí.*
Actualizada: domingo, 9 de octubre de 2016 23:32








*Las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado el domingo por la noche un misil balístico contra una base militar saudí, situada en el oeste del reino árabe.

El diario libanés Al-Ahd, citando a una fuente militar, precisa que el misil yemení ha impactado en la Base Aérea King Fahd, situada en la ciudad de Taif. 

Se trata del misil modelo Scud Borkan-1, desarrollado por el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá y el Ejército yemení a nivel local y que tiene un alcance de hasta 800 kilómetros.* 

De acuerdo con la fuente, el ataque fue la primera respuesta a los bombardeos lanzados el sábado por Arabia Saudí contra Saná, capital de Yemen, en los que murieron al menos 213 personas.

En marzo de 2015, Arabia Saudí lanzó una ofensiva militar contra Yemen, prescindiendo del permiso de las Naciones Unidas, en un intento por restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad._

---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 01:56 ----------

Según fuentes sauditas el misil fue interceptado sobre Taif y destruido. Además dicen que las cuentas que informan de explosiones en la base aérea son falsas y restan credibilidad a las informaciones yemeníes.

Dos cosas importantes; primero es que los sauditas reconocen que Yemen tiene la capacidad de lanzar misiles balísticos muy dentro de su territorio eso que anunciaron hace un año que la "capacidad de los misiles de Yemen fueron aniquilados".

Segundo; los vídeos muestran que el misil explotó a baja altura......¿es posible interceptarlo tan bajo? y.....¿la onda expansiva, en caso de ser interceptado, podría afectar las instalaciones de la base?


Ghost21SA ‏@Ghost21_SA 7 h*Hace 7 horas* (fuente saudita) 

تم اعتراض صاروخ بالستي TBM فوق #الطائف
وما سقط هو ماتبقى من الراس الحربي بعد تدمير وزن الصاروخ كاملا من خزان وقود ومحرك.
**

*TBM, misil balístico interceptado sobre Taif y cayó el resto de su ojiva después de la destrucción del tanque de combustible y motor del cohete.*

---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 02:08 ----------

*Supuesto vídeo de explosiones en la base saudita Taif; la verdad dudo de su autenticidad; pero que el misil explotó sobre la ciudad, explotó!!!!!* 

Llueven misiles balísticos en la base aérea Fahd en la ciudad de Taif | Siria 2016 - YouTube


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Oct 2016)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *Se está liando parda en Yemen
> 
> Ahora si que va a liarse parda. Rusia e Irán, por alli, desafían a J-USA directamente (tras el regalo que por su cumpleaños se ha hecho Putin;que ha sido el ultimatum a J-USA y aún espera respuesta). Parece que J-USA responde con los hechos reales y cuestiona su apoyo a Arabia Saudita; lo que viene a ser su apoyo a Israel, a ISIS, a la invasión musulmana a Europa y otras lindezas. El fenomeno Trump está obrando efectos.
> *



El ultimátum de Rusia a EEUU ha sido más potente de lo que parece. Rusia se había asegurado de que justo en esa fecha se instalara en el puerto sirio de Turtus un buque chino cargado de misiles. EEUU ya sabe perfectamente que si vuelve a bombardear al ejército sirio sus aviones serán derribados por rusos y chinos.


----------



## bladu (10 Oct 2016)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Yemen Fights Back ‏@YemenFightsBack* 46 min*Hace 46 minutos*
> 
> �� Yemeni forces launced a Ballistic Burkan-1 at King Fahd Airbase in Taiif
> **
> ...




Yo tambien tengo la duda de si exploto el misil o consiguieron derribarlo antes de que explorara, porque no se ve ninguna llamarada o explosion para como para afirmar de que exploto..


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Oct 2016)

bladu dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo la duda de si exploto el misil o consiguieron derribarlo antes de que explorara, porque no se ve ninguna llamarada o explosion para como para afirmar de que exploto..



Seguro que nuejtros Aliados de Civilización saudìes, tienen no sólo la suerte de contar con el armamento ejpañol que les vendemos, sino que cuentan con los misiles Patriot, que neutralizan fácilmente a los Scud. :rolleye:


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (10 Oct 2016)

IMÁGENES GRÁFICAS +18

700 Yemeníes Masacrados en dos Ataques Aéreos Saudíes contra Funeral

La cadena británica, citando a un funcionario militar de Yemen, asegura que en el lugar de la explosión se han descubierto restos de la bomba estadounidense Mark 82, que pesa más de 200 kg y se instala en misiles guiados.
Agencia de Noticias Ahlul Bait (P) ABNA - Noticias Shiítas


----------



## ERB (10 Oct 2016)

*Atacan con misiles a un destructor de EE.UU. cerca de Yemen*
Publicado: Última actualización: 10 oct 2016 14:19 GMT

Un destructor de EE.UU. ha resultado ileso tras recibir un ataque intencionado con misiles en aguas internacionales próximas a Yemen. 

Atacan con misiles a un destructor de EE.UU. cerca de Yemen - RT

Yemen: Missiles target US warship, Pentagon says

Updated 1310 GMT (2110 HKT) October 10, 2016

(CNN)Two missiles targeted a US warship off the coast of Yemen on Sunday but missed the vessel and hit the water instead, a Pentagon spokesman said.

Yemen: Missiles target US warship - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Harman (10 Oct 2016)

Noah Browning ‏@Noah_Browning 5 hHace 5 horas

Exclusive: documents & officials reveal U.S. worried about legal blowback as "co-belligerent" in Saudi-led Yemen war 
*
*Exclusivo: documentos y oficiales revelan EE.UU. preocupado por retroceso legal como "co-beligerante" en la guerra entre Yemen y Arabia coalición*

Exclusive: As Saudis bombed Yemen, U.S. worried about legal blowback | Reuters


----------



## Harman (10 Oct 2016)

Tutomap ‏@Tutomap 8 hHace *8 horas*

#YF repelled #SCF attack on Jahmeliyah District in E #Taizz city #Yemen #Taiz #تعز #الجحملية
*
*#YF ha Repelido #SCF ataque a Jahiliyyah Distrito en la ciudad de E #Taizz*

map in Yemen war map 








***

#YF advance in W #Sirwah & regain Wadi Nu' from #SCF & reopen supply route #Yemen #صرواح #يمن #مأرب #وادي_نوع 
*
*YF avance en W #Sirwah y recuperar Wadi Nu' de #SCF y reabrir ruta de suministro #Yemen*







---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 19:23 ----------

****​*

Alevi Warrior ‏@aleviwarrior 15 minhace 15 minutos

#BREAKING actual advance of #Houthi forces in #saudiarabia and the #arabianpeninsula has been leaked via @Tutomap 
*
*#BREAKING Avance real de las fuerzas #Houthi en #saudiarabia y la #arabianpeninsula se ha filtrado via @Tutomap*


----------



## Harman (10 Oct 2016)

maytham ‏@maytham956 2 hhace 2 horas

That moment when the #US condemns #SaudiWarCrimes in #Yemen it feels like 
*
*Ese momento en que la condena #US #SaudiWarCrimes en #Yemen se siente como*


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Oct 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Ejército Saudí sufre fuertes pérdidas en el área de Al-Khobeh, Jizan.*
10/10/2016 - 01:12








*Jizan | 11 octubre | Los héroes militares yemeníes y los comités populares este martes continuaron con el ataque a los soldados sauditas en el sector militar del área de Al-Khubah, Jizan.*

*3 vehículos sauditas en el puesto de Dukhan fueron destruidos y un número de soldados sauditas fueron muertos en el ataque. Además, las fuerzas de yemen lanzaron un cantidad de misiles a los guardias fronterizos de el puesto de Qoza.

Se bombardearon concentraciones de soldados y un vehículo militar saudí en el sur de Gawiah matando a un número de soldados entre ellos un teniente: Otaibi. 

Durante las últimas horas un contraataque saudita en el área de Al-khubah fue rechazado por las fuerzas yemenitas y los Jets saudíes bombardearon sus propios puestos pérdidos en Jizan.*_

_También la artillería de las fuerzas populares atacaron puestos sauditas en Mawsim y Zamzam._

---------- Post added 10-oct-2016 at 22:11 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Ejército Saudí sufre muertos y heridos y la destrucción de blindados en Asir y Najran.*
11/10/2016 - 01:00








*Asir | 11 octubre | Los comités populares y el ejército yemení este martes infringieron graves bajas al ejército saudí en un número de sitios en el sector militar de Asir y Najran.

Militares sauditas fueron bombardeados por las fuerzas yemeníes en el corazón de la ciudad de Al-Rabo'ah mientras intentaban una contraofensiva, también bombardearon puestos de vigilancia en Alb.* 

Los héroes de yemen atacaron el campamento de Ain Thawreen y el puesto de Shabakah con artillería y katyushas en Asir; lo mismo para los puestos militares de Silah y Khadhra en Najran. 

*En Alb, Asir, un número de soldados sauditas fueron muertos y heridos por proyectiles yemenitas.

Un blindado humvee fue destruido en Al-Raboah. Otro humvee saudita también fue quemado por la zona; mucho muertos y heridos y el ataque saudí fue frustrado.*_


----------



## mazuste (11 Oct 2016)

No parece que lo del destructor yankee fuera cierto

Haykal Bafana op Twitter: "Official response from #Yemen capital Sanaa : We did not target any vessel. Pentagon claim is false. https://t.co/9mFk0CTyrY"


Sobre el misil lanzado contra la base aérea rey Fahd en Taif, Arabia Saudita, 
10/10/2016

[youtube]ppOX4EFF-d4[/youtube]


----------



## Harman (11 Oct 2016)

Marcel Sardo ‏@marcelsardo 3 hHace 3 horas

#IMPORTANT – Updated List of the killed and injured Militaries in #Yemen Funeral Hall bombing | via @MbKS15 & @ArabianSaluki |
*
*#IMPORTANT - Lista actualizada de los militares muertos y heridos en #Yemen funeraria Salón bombardeo*


----------



## la mano negra (11 Oct 2016)

Los yemeníes son muy fieros , pero algo tontos.

¿ A quién se le ocurre juntar tantos altos mandos y capitostes en un mismo lugar , sin la debida protección y con el enemigo sobrevolando sobre sus cabezas con capacidad suficiente para hacerlos saltar por los aires cuando quiera? 
Que los capitostes yemeníes estuvieran reunidos en un funeral no asegura ni garantiza nada. En la guerra no hay moral ¿ O es que no se han dado cuenta de con quién se están jugando los cuartos ? ¿ Acaso se esperaban que los saudíes iban a respetar un funeral ?

¡ Hay que ser tontos , madre mía !


----------



## Harman (11 Oct 2016)

maytham ‏@maytham956 14 minhace 14 minutos

*#YemenSilentDeath 
#SaudiWarCrimes*


----------



## ERB (11 Oct 2016)

*EEUU sugiere una posible represalia tras un ataque fallido cerca de Yemen*
Publicado 11/10/2016

El portavoz del Pentágono, Jeff Davis, ha advertido de que "cualquiera que dispare sobre barcos de la Marina de Estados Unidos en aguas internacionales lo hace bajo su cuenta y riesgo". Davis no ha querido hablar sobre posibles represalias: "No voy a confirmar nada de eso ahora mismo".

El destructor estadounidense fue enviado la semana pasada a la zona tras un ataque contra un barco de Emiratos Árabes Unidos atribuido a los rebeldes huthis, que combaten contra el Gobierno yemení. Los disparos contra el 'USS Mason' también procedieron de una zona rebelde, algo que Davis ha recordado este martes ante los periodistas.

EEUU sugiere una posible represalia tras un ataque fallido cerca de Yemen


----------



## Harman (11 Oct 2016)

Tutomap ‏@Tutomap 3 hHace 3 horas

#YF repelled #SCF/#SAF attack on Saudi border of #Jazan & 'Asir Governorates #Yemen #Saudi #نجران #جازان map in 404 Not Found


----------



## ERB (11 Oct 2016)

USS Mason Fired 3 Missiles to Defend From Yemen Cruise Missiles Attack
By: Sam LaGrone
October 11, 2016 2:34 PM 

The crew of a guided-missile destroyer fired three missiles to defend themselves and another ship after being attacked on Sunday in the Red Sea by two presumed cruise missiles fired by Iran-backed Houthi-forces, USNI News has learned.

USS Mason Fired 3 Missiles to Defend From Yemen Cruise Missiles Attack


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Oct 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Ejército de Yemen y los comités populares continúan golpeando posiciones sauditas en Jizan.* 








Jizan | 11 octubre | *La artillería del ejército yemení y de los comités del pueblo este martes golpearon las fortificaciones del ejército de Arabia Saudita en Jizan.

Las fuerzas saudíes se enfrascaron en fuertes enfrentamientos alrededor de la Montaña Dood mientras intentaban recuperar puestos perdidos; los Jets sauditas bombardearon masivamente la zona.* 

En el puesto de Sudah, las fuerzas de Yemen bombardean a los sauditas; explosiones en el área. También se ataca el puesto de Mostahdath. 

*En Tabah Hamra, artillería yemení golpea reuniones militares sauditas y ambulancias trasladan a los heridos. Se informa de muchos soldados muertos y heridos por la acción de la artillería. 2 vehículos militares fueron destruidos en el puesto y aniquiladas toda su tripulación. 

Un vehículo bradley fue destruido en el puesto de Mustahdath con un arma anti-tanque. 

Durante horas de la noche fue golpeada por proyectiles una estación eléctrica al sur de Jizan.* 

*Al final; docenas de soldados saudíes murieron o resultaron heridos este martes por los héroes militares de Yemen durante la ofensiva fallida del ejército saudita en la montaña Dood y en el ataque de los comités populares contra los puestos militares en Jizan.*_

---------- Post added 11-oct-2016 at 20:41 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas populares de Yemen siguen ocasionando bajas a las fuerzas saudíes en Najran y Asir.*








Najran | 11 octubre | *Dos soldados saudíes murieron el martes por la acción de una unidad de francotiradores del ejército yemení y de los comités populares en el sector de Najran.*

*La artillería del ejército de Yemen acosó los puestos sauditas y destruyó un almacén de armas que explotó por los alrededores de Najran.

La artillería del ejército y los comités populares se han dirigido a las posiciones de los soldados saudíes en el este de Al-Fawwaz y consiguió impactos directos en las filas de soldados saudíes y en sus puestos militares.*

*En Asir; fue destruido un vehículo blindado saudita en el puesto militar de Maldah con un arma anti-tanque.

También en Asir, fue frustrado un intento de contraataque saudita en Al-Raboah.*_

---------- Post added 11-oct-2016 at 20:50 ----------

_Mowali‏@mowali75_ Mowali Retwitteó قناةالمسيرةAlmasirah *4 h*

Yemeni forces launch ballistic missile, Zilzal-3, at Bilialain Saudi camp in Najran
**

*Fuerzas de Yemen lanzan un misil balístico, Zilzal-3, contra el campamento saudí Bilialain en Najran.* 


******


2 h*Hace 2 horas* 

Another gift to Saudis today:
Yemeni forces launch ballistic Qahir 1 at King Faisal Military City in Jizan
**

*Otro regalo para los sauditas hoy: fuerzas yemeníes lanzan un misil balístico Qahir 1 a la ciudad militar del rey Faisal en Jizan.*

---------- Post added 11-oct-2016 at 20:54 ----------

*- Sauditas anuncian que han interceptado un misil balístico en Jizan:*



Spoiler


----------



## ERB (12 Oct 2016)

*La coalición destruye dos misiles balísticos disparados desde Yemen contra Arabia Saudí*
Por EUROPA PRESS
MADRID| 12/10/2016

La coalición internacional que encabeza Arabia Saudí ha asegurado este martes haber interceptado y destruido dos misiles balísticos disparados desde Yemen por los huthis contra territorio saudí.

Fuentes de la coalición citadas por el diario saudí 'Arab News' han detallado que los misiles han sido destruidos *"en los cielos de la ciudad yemení de Maarib", desde donde habrían sido disparados.*

Asimismo, han agregado que el objetivo de los mismos era la ciudad de Jazan. *El domingo, la coalición destruyó otros dos misiles balísticos disprados por los huthis contra la propia ciudad de Maarib y la localidad saudí de Taif.*

La coalición destruye dos misiles balísticos disparados desde Yemen contra Arabia Saudí Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Disturbios, Conflictos Y Guerra - Guerra en lainformacion.com


----------



## ERB (12 Oct 2016)

*Irán: el silencio sobre Yemen es un escándalo histórico*

“Las organizaciones internacionales y los organismos pro Derechos Humanos, que reaccionan ante la muerte o el encarcelamiento de una sola persona, ¿cómo pueden mantener silencio ante la masacre de una multitud de yemeníes?”, cuestionó el martes el general de brigada Ahmad Vahidi, director del Centro de Investigaciones Estratégicas de Defensa iraní.

Irán: el silencio sobre Yemen es un escándalo histórico - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## ERB (12 Oct 2016)

*Arabia Saudita ha detenido el suministro de petróleo a Egipto*

LaCorporación de Petróleo de Arabia Saudita (ARAMCO) ha declarado que no suministrarán el producto de crudo a Egipto durante el octubre. El portavoz del Ministerio de Petróleo de Egipto, Hamdi Abdulaziz ha verificado la decisión de ARAMCO pero no ha declarado nada sobre el motivo de la decisión que causa la crisis de combustible en el país.

Arabia Saudita ha detenido el suministro de petróleo a Egipto | TRT Español

*Voto pro-sirio de Egipto en la ONU irrita a Arabia Saudí*

El representante saudí en la ONU, Abdullah al Muallimi, dijo que el voto egipcio en favor del proyecto de resolución ruso había sido “muy doloroso” para Arabia Saudí.

*En Yemen, Egipto ha rechazado la petición de Riad para enviar tropas para apoyar la agresión saudí*, dado que El Cairo no quiere repetir la experiencia de Nasser en el país.

En realidad, numerosos acontecimientos han tenido lugar en estos últimos meses, que suscitan la cólera de Arabia Saudí contra Egipto y que han llevado a un deterioro de las relaciones entre los dos países.

Voto pro-sirio de Egipto en la ONU irrita a Arabia Saudí

---------- Post added 12-oct-2016 at 17:15 ----------

*Las fuerzas yemeníes apoyadas por Riad afirman que han abierto un nuevo frente en el norte de país*
SANÁ/DOHA, 12 Oct. (Reuters/EP) -

Fuentes oficiales del Gobierno reconocido internacionalmente del presidente Abdo Rabbu Mansur Haid han dicho que las tropas yemeníes han capturado el paso fronterizo Al Buqa el martes por la noche. De confirmarse, sería la primera vez que fuerzas del Gobierno respaldado por Riad han establecido su presencia en la provincia de Saada, lugar natal de los huthis, que controlan buena parte del norte de Yemen.

"La localidad está asegurada pero los enfrentamientos continúan", ha indicado el ministro de Exteriores yemení, Abdel-Malek al Mekhlafi, en declaraciones a Reuters por teléfono. Pero el gobernador de Saada designado por los huthis ha negado lo que ha dicho que son informaciones de la prensa saudí sobre la captura del paso fronterizo. "Nosotros decimos que esto es una ilusión. No serán capaces de avanzar un palmo dentro de territorio yemení", ha sostenido el gobernador, Mohamed Jaber Awad, en declaraciones a Reuters.

Las fuerzas yemeníes apoyadas por Riad abren un nuevo frente en el norte de país


----------



## Harman (12 Oct 2016)

King Salman directs aid groups to send Yemeni victims of his country's airstrikes to Saudi Arabia


El Rey Salman envía grupos de ayuda a las víctimas de los ataques aéreos de su país en Yemen a Arabia Saudita


(Trad. Google)
12/10/2016

por *News Desk*


El Rey Salman bin Abdel Aziz Al-Saud dirigió su grupo de ayuda humanitaria personal para coordinar la transferencia de los civiles heridos en Saná con el gobierno de Yemen "legítimo".

Esta oferta para el tratamiento de los civiles heridos de Saná se produce pocos días después de las Naciones Unidas condenó el régimen saudí por su ataque insensible.

La Fuerza Aérea de Arabia bombardeó una sala funeraria dentro de la capital yemení de Saná este pasado fin de semana, matando e hiriendo a cientos de civiles en lo que se considera el ataque más letal durante este largo conflicto de dos años.

El movimiento Houthi no ha respondido a la oferta y que lo más probable es que rechace cualquier ayuda del régimen saudí.


----------



## lectorina (12 Oct 2016)

Un destructor de EE.UU. vuelve a ser atacado cerca de Yemen
Un destructor de EE.UU. vuelve a ser atacado cerca de Yemen - RT
Un buque de la Armada estadounidense ha sido atacado nuevamente con misiles en las costas de Yemen desde territorio que se encuentra bajo control de los rebeldes hutíes, informa Reuters.

El pasado 10 de octubre el destructor USS Mason de la Marina de EE.UU. ha sido atacado con dos misiles en aguas internacionales próximas a Yemen, según un portavoz de las Fuerzas armadas estadounidenses que cita Reuters. Ese militar estima que la ofensiva ha procedido de territorios ocupados por rebeldes hutíes. El ataque se detectó "durante un lapso de 60 minutos". Los proyectiles se aproximaron hacia el destructor a su paso por aguas internacionales del mar Rojo. El incidente no ocasionó daños al buque o a la tripulación.

Más información, en breve.


----------



## Harman (12 Oct 2016)

Tutomap ‏@Tutomap 9 hHace 9 horas

*#YF target Abrams tank of #SAF near al-Boqa' BC, #SAF/#SCF try to advance to al-Boqa' village #Yemen #Saudi map in *








*#YF repelled #SAF/#SCF attack to al-Boqa' village & BC, 10s killed & wounded reported #Yemen #Saudi #نجران*








*#YF Repelled #SAF 2nd attack on Dood Mountain in E #Jazan,15 killed & 40 wounded #Yemen #Saudi #جيزان #Jizan*








Yemen war map


----------



## Besarionis (13 Oct 2016)

EE.UU. bombardea objetivos en Yemen en respuesta al ataque contra su destructor - RT


----------



## mazuste (13 Oct 2016)

Besarionis dijo:


> EE.UU. bombardea objetivos en Yemen en respuesta al ataque contra su destructor - RT



*
Es evidente que el ataque a los destructores USAnos es inexistente
por vano. El objetivo era capar los lanzamientos balísticos 
que estaban atormentando a los sauditas y, éstos, no podían evitar
sin ayuda directa USAna, que procedió a intervenir, neutralizando 
sus radares.
Veremos como se las arreglan de ahora en adelante.*


----------



## indemunlai (13 Oct 2016)

La caja de herramientas

_ ....the United States has been in a *state of endless war without Congress ever having declared one.*_
The Rutherford Institute :: The Imperial President


----------



## Mabuse (13 Oct 2016)

ERB dijo:


> *Arabia Saudita ha detenido el suministro de petróleo a Egipto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Sería posible que el refuerzo de la base rusa en Tartús y los eternos rumores de la llegada de barcos chinos sean para prevenir la extensión del conflicto de Oriente medio a Egipto?


----------



## mazuste (13 Oct 2016)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Sería posible que el refuerzo de la base rusa en Tartús y los eternos rumores de la llegada de barcos chinos sean para prevenir la extensión del conflicto de Oriente medio a Egipto?



*
Lo de Egipto, de momento, no es más que una rabieta de los SAud por la votación del Sábado en el consejo de seguridad, donde votó a fsavor de la propuesta rusa, junto con China, Venezuela y la propia Rusia. Cosas de la camorra saudita.*


Los houthis vuelven a negar cualquier ataque al destructor de marras:
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yemen-security-usa-houthis-idUSKCN12D0N3?il=0


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Oct 2016)

¿Se sabe quien operaba los radares, eran todos yemeníes?


----------



## murray (13 Oct 2016)

Del hilo de Siria:



jgrr dijo:


> Dos buques militares iraníes parten hacia las costas yemeníes.
> 
> La medida llega tras el 'ataque de represalia' lanzado por un buque estadounidense contra las zonas costeras controladas por los rebeldes hutíes.
> Irán ha enviado dos buques de guerra a las costas de Yemen, luego que se haya dado a conocer la implicación directa de la Armada estadounidense en el conflicto internacional con ese país árabe, según ha informado la agencia Tasnim.
> ...


----------



## bizc8 borracho (13 Oct 2016)

*EEUU ataca sitios en Yemen tras el ataque a un buque estadounidense*

Por Phil Stewart
WASHINGTON (Reuters) - El Ejército de Estados Unidos lanzó el jueves misiles crucero contra tres sitios de radares costeros en áreas de Yemen controladas por fuerzas hutíes, alineadas con Irán, tras ataques fallidos con misiles esta semana contra un destructor de la Marina estadounidense, dijeron funcionarios del país.
Varias horas después, Irán anunció que había enviado dos barcos de guerra al Golfo de Adén, según la agencia semioficial de noticias Tasnim, estableciendo una presencia militar en aguas de las costa de Yemen.
Los ataques con misiles de Estados Unidos, autorizados por el presidente Barack Obama, representan la primera acción militar directa de Washington contra blancos que se sospecha que están bajo control hutí en el conflicto en Yemen.
El movimiento hutí de Yemen advirtió más tarde a Estados Unidos contra esas incursiones. "El ataque directo estadounidense en territorio yemení es inaceptable (...) Yemen tiene derecho a defenderse", dijo el brigadier general Sharaf Luqman, portavoz de las fuerzas yemeníes que luchan junto a los hutís, según la agencia de noticias Saba.
El Pentágono pareció remarcar la naturaleza limitada de los ataques contra radares que permitieron el lanzamiento de al menos tres misiles contra el barco USS Mason de la Marina estadounidense el domingo y el miércoles.
"Estos ataques limitados en autodefensa fueron realizados para proteger a nuestro personal, a nuestros barcos y a nuestra libertad de navegación", dijo el portavoz del Pentágono, Peter Cook.
"Estos radares estuvieron activos durante acciones previas e intentos de ataques contra barcos en el Mar Rojo", dijo un funcionario, que agregó que los blancos estaban emplazados en áreas remotas donde el riesgo de bajas civiles era bajo.
Funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron a Reuters que existen crecientes indicios de que combatientes hutíes, o fuerzas leales a ellos, fueron responsables por los intentos de ataque del domingo, en que dos misiles crucero costeros diseñados para atacar barcos no lograron alcanzar al destructor.


----------



## Harman (13 Oct 2016)

Aldin Abazović ‏@Ald_Aba 4 hHace 4 horas

#Yemen Air Defense site and radar position near Mocha targeted by #US cruise missile was destroyed before by #Saudi coalition.
*
*#Yemen Air Defense sitio y la posición del radar cerca de Mocha blanco de los #US misil de crucero fue destruida antes por #Saudi coalición.*


----------



## mirkoxx (13 Oct 2016)

_In Video: Yemeni fighters ambush Saudi forces in Jizan
*En vídeo: combatientes yemeníes tienden una emboscada a las fuerzas saudíes en Jizan.* 
Por Zen Adra -13/10/2016


*Combatientes yemeníes conocidos como rebeldes Houthi destruyeron vehículos militares saudíes en una emboscada que llevaron a cabo al sudoeste de la ciudad saudí de Jizan.

La división de medios de los rebeldes han lanzado vídeos que muestran a los vehículos militares saudíes destruidos por los IED al borde de la carretera mientras patrullaban una zona montañosa.

Fuentes rebeldes dijeron que varios soldados sauditas han sido asesinados y heridos en los ataques.*

Houthi rebels ambush Saudi troops in Jizan mountains - YouTube_

---------- Post added 13-oct-2016 at 16:50 ----------

*- Otro vídeo que muestra una emboscada con explosivos a las fuerzas sauditas.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0gU5vs4uCc


----------



## mazuste (13 Oct 2016)

Los tres radares que EE.UU. habría destruido en Yemen:


----------



## Zhukov (14 Oct 2016)

Mi opinión sobre el tema naval, al igual que el gasoducto es la clave de la guerra de Siria, en Yemen se lucha por el control de la ruta marítima de los petroleros por el Mar Rojo.

Sabemos que los rebeldes, o sus aliados iraníes, acertaron con un misil a un buque de transporte.

Según los americanos también dispararon misiles contra un destructor, y de ahí el ataque de represalia.

Podría ser que en efecto se dispararan esos misiles, y las contramedidas de los barcos americanos las inutilizaran.

Pero esto me recuerda el incidente del golfo de Tonkín que sirvió de pretexto a la intervención americana en Vietnam.

Y tampoco tiene mucho sentido que los iraníes dispararan misiles contra barcos americanos. Eso es un acto de guerra y son ganas de complicarse la vida. Yo me acuerdo de haber vivido a mediados de los ochenta en la fase final de la guerra Irán-Irak las escaramuzas entre la marina americana y el Irán de Jomeini a cuento de que los iraníes atacaban los petroleros en el Golfo Pérsico para cortar las exportaciones de petróleo de Irak. 

Más bien creo que se han inventado lo de los misiles contra los destructores para tener una excusa con la que bombardear los misiles antibuque iraníes y echar una mano a la coalición de Arabia Saudí.

Por lo que parece Irán ha aceptado el desafío y envía refuerzos navales. El año pasado en diciembre perdieron una isla en el Mar Rojo que necesitaban para controlar el estrecho de Bab el Mandeb

No le veo sentido a la escalada, tampoco es que puedan hacer gran cosa contra la apabullante superioridad naval americana, pero a lo mejor pueden darles un buen susto. En los 80 Irán lo único que tenía era lanchas rápidas, ahora con misiles antibuque modernos tienen la capacidad de dañar gravemente o hundir incluso un destructor o fragata americanos, y eso sería una victoria política.

De hecho, el que los rebeldes de Yemen siga en la lucha, después de todos estos meses, ya es una victoria, aunque sólo sea porque absorbe recursos e influye indirectamente en el frente principal, la guerra en Siria. Pero desde el punto de vista de objetivos estratégicos, el más importante es Yemen. Si ganan los rebeldes e Irán instala bases navales y baterías costeras de misiles, podrá cerrar el Mar Rojo y convertirse en la potencia dominante en la región.

Y ahí el tochaco de Debka, los israelíes están nerviosos porque la influencia americana en Oriente Medio disminuye y se van a quedar vendidos.



Spoiler



DEBKAfile Exclusive Analysis October 14, 2016, 9:30 AM (IDT)

*Iranian radar in Yemen hit by US Tomahawks*

Iran’s Navy commander Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari announced Thursday, Oct. 13, that the Iranian 34th Fleet had deployed warships to the Bab al-Mandeb strait opposite the shores of Yemen. He made no mention of the US Tomahawk attack two days ago that destroyed three Iranian radar stations set up on Yemen’s Red Sea shore in rebel Houthi territory. This was US retaliation for Iranian missile attacks on American warships.

All the Iranian admiral said was: “The fleet will provide security to seaways for Iranian vessels and protect Iran’s interests on the high seas.”

debkafile’s military sources disclose the new Iranian fleet deployment consists of the Bushehr logistical command helicopter carrier, the largest warship in its navy, and the Alboz guided missile destroyer.

Their capabilities are far from matching the US flotilla brought in to secure strategic Red Sea waters after Iranian missile attacks from the Yemeni coast. The Americans posted two guided missile destroyers the USS Mason and the USS Nitze, and the USS Ponce floating forward stage base. However, Tehran’s unwillingness to terminate Iran’s first sea clash with the US in the waters off Yemen without a response is a clear sign that rather than backing down, the Iranians are gearing up for more rounds of engagement.
Read earlier debkafile reports tracing how this confrontation built up in just a few days...

Tomahawk cruise missiles launched by US Navy destroyer USS Nitze early Thursday, Oct. 13, destroyed three Iranian-Yemeni coastal radar stations, after C-802 anti-ship missiles supplied by Iran to Yemeni Houthi rebels were fired at US naval vessels off the Yemeni coast. The stations were built and operated by Iran’s Revolutionary Guards (IRGC) for their Yemeni proxies to back up a threat to blockade the Red Sea.
From Oct. 9, the new missiles four times targeted the US flotilla shortly after it arrived to patrol the Red Sea and the Bab al-Mandeb Strait. Neither the US nor Iran has acknowledged their mounting confrontation over control of these strategic waters, which Tehran is waging through its Yemeni proxy.

debkafile was first to disclose this confrontation in a special report Wednesday. (see below)

Iran’s Guards are repeating the mode of operation they employed a decade ago at another Middle East flashpoint. On July 14, 2006, Hizballah used an earlier version of the C-802 to attack and cripple the Israeli Hanit missile ship on the day this Iranian Lebanese proxy launched the Second Lebanese War against Israel. Rev Guards seized control of Lebanese shore radar station to guide their aim.
A highly advanced radar installation is required for the use of the C-802. Two radar stations set up outside Yemen’s two principal Red Sea ports, Mokha and Hudaydah earlier this month were operated by Rev. Guards missile and radar teams until they were destroyed Thursday, debkafile’s military sources report. The third station was added for triangulation. The destruction of all three by a US Tomahawk has knocked out the Houthis’ ability to use C-802 missiles and Iran’s threat to blockade the Red Sea.

To drive this lesson home, the US Pentagon issued the following statement:

"Destroying these radar sites will degrade their ability to track and target ships in the future. These radars were active during previous attacks and attempted attacks on ships in the Red Sea, including last week's attack on the USA-flagged vessel "Swift-2", and during attempted attacks on USS Mason and other ships as recently as yesterday.

The official was referring to the United Arab Emirates US-flagged transport ship that was badly damaged last week in the Bab al-Mandeb strait by a Houthi missile..

debkafile reported earlier:

Contrary to Tehran’s assurance to Washington in August that Iranian arms supplies to Yemeni Houthi rebels had been suspended, the rebels took delivery last week of the largest consignment of Iranian weapons to date.

According to debkafile’s military sources, the shipment included highly sophisticated Scud D surface-to-surface missiles with a range of 800km; and C-802 anti-ship missiles (an upgraded version of the Chinese YJ-8 NATO-named CSS-N-8 and renamed by Iran Saccade).

They came with Iranian Revolutionary Guards officers and radar systems to fine-tune the targeting of these missiles by Iran’s Yemeni proxies.

The Scuds were given to the Houthi forces fighting in northern Yemen on the Saudi border, while the C-802s were delivered to the Houthis’ Ansar Allah faction, which is under direct Iranian Rev Guards command.

The missiles were posted at special launch bases constructed by Iran outside Yemen’s two principal Red Sea ports of Mokha and Hudaydah.

Since no more than 62km of Red Sea water divides the Saudi and African coasts, the Iranian missiles are well able to block shipping and tanker traffic plying to and from the Gulf of Suez and the Persian Gulf. Therefore, the threat of blockade hangs imminently over one-third of Saudi and Gulf Emirate oil exports.

The same threat hangs over Israeli civilian and naval shipping from its southern port of Eilat through the Gulf of Aden and out to the Indian Ocean.

One of the most troubling aspects of this pivotal new menace to an international waterway was that US, Saudi, Egyptian and Israeli intelligence agencies missed the huge consignment of Iranian missiles as it headed towards Yemen. Neither did they pick up on the construction by Iranian military engineers of three ballistic missile bases – one facing Saudi Arabia and two Red Sea traffic.

Tehran’s Yemeni proxies moreover landed large-scale military strength on Perim island in the mouth of the Bab al-Mandeb strait, the chokepoint for ingress and egress from the Red Sea.

Since the strait is just 20km wide, control of this island empowers this force to regulate shipping movements through this strategic strait.
Tehran wasted no time after all its assets were in place to begin using them:

1. On Oct. 1, Iran’s Houthi surrogates launched C-8-1 missiles against a United Arab Emirates transport HSV-2 Swift logistics catamaran as it was about to pass through the strait. The ship, on lease from the US Navy, was badly damaged. No information was released about casualties.

debkafile’s military and intelligence sources discerned that the aim of this attack was to choke off the movements of UAE warships from the southern Yemeni port of Aden, where large Emirate and Saudi forces are concentrated, to the Eritrean port of Assab, where the UAE has established a large naval base.

This attack did finally evoke a US response. The guided missile destroyers, USS Mason and USS Nitze, were dispatched to the Red Sea, along with the USS Ponce afloat forward staging base, to patrol the strait opposite the Yemeni coast

2. This did not deter Tehran or its Yemeni pawns: On Oct. 9, they fired an additional barrage of C-802 at the American flotilla, which according to a US spokesman, missed aim.

The Mason hit back with two Standard Missile-2s and a single Enhanced Sea Sparrow Missile.

There has been no official word about whether these weapons destroyed a Yemeni launching site. But the event itself was a landmark as the first direct Iranian-Houthi attack of its kind on an American naval vessel.
3. That same day, the Houthis fired Scud-D missiles at the Saudi town of Ta’if, 700 km from the Yemeni border and only 70km from the Muslim shrine city Mecca. This was meant as a direct assault on the Saudi royal house and its claim to legitimacy, by virtue of its role as Guardian of the Holy Places of Islam.
In America’s heated presidential campaign, the Democratic contender Hillary Clinton boasts repeatedly that as Secretary of State she helped “put the lid on Iran’s nuclear program without firing a single shot.” 

That is factually true. America did not fire a single shot. Iran did the shooting and still does, constantly upgrading its arsenal with sophisticated ballistic missiles.


----------



## Harman (14 Oct 2016)

Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 1 hhace 1 hora

Hisham Al-Omeisy Retwitteó AFP news agency

I have a bad feeling about this. Past few resolutions served as carte blanche for Saudi & Co to devastate #Yemen
*
*Tengo un mal presentimiento sobre esto. Últimos resoluciones sirven como carta blanca para Arabia & Co para devastar #Yemen*

***

AFP news agency‏@AFP

#BREAKING Britain to present UN resolution demanding Yemen ceasefire
*
*#BREAKING Gran Bretaña presentará una resolución de la ONU exigiendo en Yemen el alto el fuego*


----------



## Harman (14 Oct 2016)

Aldin Abazović ‏@Ald_Aba 4 hHace 4 horas

#Iran Admiral Habibollah Sayyari: "Iran Navy 44 naval group mission in #Aden waters is to safeguard our interest." #Yemen
*
*#Iran Almirante Habibollah Sayyari: "La misión del grupo 44 naval de la Armada de Irán en aguas #Aden es salvaguardar nuestro interés." #Yemen*


***

#Iran Ababil 3 drone monitoring #US Navy George H.W. Bush aircraft carrier and harassing MQ-1 Predator drone..
*
*#Iran el dron Ababil 3 monitoreo #US Armada George H. W. portaaviones Bush y acoso MQ-1 Predator avión no tripulado ..*

























---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 20:37 ----------

****​*
Axis of Resistance ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minHace 7 minutos

#Yemen #KSA | #Yemeni Army & Popular Forces Killed +-40 #Saudi-led Mercenaries in an ambush who tried to advance at Boqa'a border
*
*#Yemen #KSA | #Yemeni Army & Popular Forces Matan + -40 #-Arabia-led mercenarios en una emboscada cuando intentaban avanzar en la frontera Boqa'a*


----------



## JimJones (14 Oct 2016)

Horny Report 56 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(14/10 a las 21:23:44) 52:51 13321947 - iVoox


----------



## mirkoxx (14 Oct 2016)

*Las fuerzas yemeníes frustran ataque de Arabia Saudita en el "puerto terrestre" de Albuqa.*

Yemeni forces foil Saudi attack in Albuqa land port - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-oct-2016 at 17:47 ----------

*Combatientes de Yemen en operaciones militares dentro del Reino de Arabia.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yieXlM7pKqc


----------



## bladu (14 Oct 2016)

Al Apache de minuto 4 le hace falta un buen manpad en el rotor. No entiendo Iran - Rusia administra misiles Tocka, y demas, y no SA-8.


----------



## mazuste (14 Oct 2016)

Emboscada a un lago convoy saudí en zona fronteriza parece ser, con varios impactos que desarticulan la expedición y, los que pueden se retiran.

[youtube]ZeS9jmpS6Is[/youtube]


----------



## Harman (15 Oct 2016)

Hermius ‏@Hermius1 10 hHace 10 horas

Countries supplying arms to Saudis to kill civilians in #Yemen #syria #reuters #BBCNEWS #CNN #ap #breaking #WSJ #TIME #guardian #skynews
*
*Países proveedores de armas a Arabia Saudí para matar a los civiles en #Yemen #syria #reuters #BBCNEWS #CNN #ap #breaking #WSJ #TIME #guardian #skynews*


----------



## Harman (15 Oct 2016)

_Si quieren una evolución del Hilo, Díganlo.
Yo no tengo problema de hacerlo.

Y si es afirmativo, piensen en un nombre._

---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 11:58 ----------

****​*

Tutomap ‏@Tutomap 19 hHace 19 horas

*#YF advance in Makhadarah axis & Clear al-Hawl Village from #SCF #Yemen #يمن #المخدرة #الحول #مأرب #صنعاء *map in Yemen war map


----------



## Harman (15 Oct 2016)

☫Plutonium General ☫ ‏@IRGC_QF 1 hhace 1 hora

☫Plutonium General ☫ Retwitteó *Already Happened*

Obama PLAN B on #Syria bombing the houtis (no danger from #S400 + #ICBMs)
*
*Obama PLAN B en #Syria bombardeo de los houtis (no hay peligro de # S400 + #ICBMs)*


***

Already Happened ‏@M3t4_tr0n

❗#US F-16CMs from the 31st Fighter Wing, based at Aviano Air Base in #Italy, have arrived at Camp Lemonnier in #Djibouti.
*
*❗ # F-16 CM del 31 Ala de Combate, con sede en la Base Aérea de Aviano, en #Italy, han llegado en Camp Lemonnier en #Djibouti.*













---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 15:49 ----------



****​*


*~* dijo:


> No molan los lideres, te has erigido dueño de esto , deja al otro autor del hilo que lo haga, normalmente se cambian a los 5000 mensajes, así lo dijo calopez
> 
> Un saludo




_Yo no me erigido en dueño de nada. 
Solo he ofrecido mi ayuda.
Yo no empece el Hilo de Siria, pero hace unos meses me pidieron que lo actualizara. Y lo sigo haciendo por que no me importa.

Retiro mi Oferta.
_


----------



## murray (15 Oct 2016)

Harman dijo:


> _Yo no me erigido en dueño de nada.
> Solo he ofrecido mi ayuda.
> Yo no empece el Hilo de Siria, pero hace unos meses me pidieron que lo actualizara. Y lo sigo haciendo por que no me importa.
> 
> ...



Tu ayuda beneficiaría mucho a este hilo clave. Cuanta más información mejor, y tus aportes son excelentes.

No hagas caso de los "haters", somos mayoría los que agradecemos tu trabajo.


----------



## Harman (15 Oct 2016)

Elijah J. Magnier retwitteó
Garry ‏@ExMiliMed1 1 hHace 1 hora

Thank you for the humanity Oman Oman plane to evacuate 115 wounded from Yemen funeral raid
*
*Gracias por la humanidad de Omán. Un avión de Omán evacua desde Yemen a 115 heridos de la incursión funeral*







Oman plane to evacuate 115 wounded from Yemen funeral raid | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sentencia75 (15 Oct 2016)

*~* dijo:


> No molan los lideres, te has erigido dueño de esto , deja al otro autor del hilo que lo haga, normalmente se cambian a los 5000 mensajes, así lo dijo calopez
> 
> Un saludo



Entonces, ¿Cuando estén cerca de 5000 tengo que abrir un nuevo hilo?. ¿Lo llamo Se está liando parda en Yemen II?. ¿O preferís otro título?. Saludos.


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Oct 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas heroicas de Yemen continúan atacando al Ejército Saudí en las zonas fronterizas.* 








Arabia Saudita | 15 de octubre | *Las fuerzas del ejército yemení y los comités populares continuaron con sus ataques contra las posiciones sauditas en las provincias fronterizas de Jizan, Asir y Najran.*

*2 soldados sauditas fueron muertos por francotiradores yemenitas en los puestos de Dukhan en Jizan y Talaah en Najran.

Bombardeos de los héroes de yemen causaron 4 muertos entre las filas sauditas en la colina Makhrooq; también fueron atacados los puestos de Fareedhah y Mo'anaq.* 

En Al-Rabo'ah, Asir, las posiciones saudíes en los alrededores de la ciudad son atacadas con morteros por los comités del pueblo y la guardia republicana. 

*2 blindados sauditas son destruidos junto con sus tripulaciones en el puerto terrestre de Boq.*

En Najran; los puestos militares sauditas de Homor, Silah, Khadhra, Shabakah y Sodais son atacados con misiles y artillería por las fuerzas populares de yemen._

---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 18:56 ----------

- Fuerzas populares de Yemen en operaciones militares dentro de Arabia Saudita:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kna87C0c-Y


****


_http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/ee-uu-/311277/destructor-ataque-misil-costas-yemen-houthi
*‘Destructor de EEUU sufre nuevo ataque con misiles desde Yemen’*








*El destructor USS Mason de la Armada de EE.UU. ha sido nuevamente blanco de un ataque con misil cerca de Yemen, ha alegado una fuente militar estadounidense.*

*Un funcionario norteamericano ha declarado a la televisión NBC News que el incidente tuvo lugar a última hora del sábado o en la madrugada del domingo (hora local), cuando, al menos un misil fue disparado contra el buque de guerra.

La fuente ha agregado que la nave activó de inmediato las contramedidas, por lo que la embarcación no fue golpeada.*

En los últimos días, la Marina norteamericana ha denunciado varios ataques misilísticos, aunque fallidos, contra sus buques de guerra en el mar Rojo frente a las costas de Yemen._


----------



## Harman (16 Oct 2016)

Syria frontlines ‏@SyriaWarReports 11 hHace 11 horas

#Houthi revenge in #Yemen, 40-60 #Saudi militants killed (war convoy) #SanaaMassacre
*
*La venganza #Houthi en #Yemen, 40-60 militantes #Saudi muertos (convoy de guerra) #SanaaMassacre*













---------- Post added 16-oct-2016 at 10:23 ----------

****​*

Plutonium General ☫ ‏@IRGC_QF 21 minhace 21 minutos

Plutonium General ☫ Retwitteó CNN Breaking News

Gulf of Tonkin 3.0 Redneckville 
We sorry if fired a #Tomahawk missile on u, but u know our radar "#malfunctioned"
*
*Golfo de Tonkin 3.0 Redneckville
Nos lo siento si ha recibido un misil #Tomahawk, pero usted sabe que nuestro radar #malfunctioned "*


***

CNN Breaking News @cnnbrk

Officials now say it's unclear whether US destroyer was fired on near Yemen; radar malfunction possible. 
*
*Oficiales ahora dicen que no está claro si el destructor estadounidense disparó en cerca de Yemen; posible mal funcionamiento del radar.*







USS Mason fires missiles in Red Sea after apparent attack - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## ERB (16 Oct 2016)

Importante

*Irán despliega dos buques de guerra frente a la costa de Yemen en el Golfo de Adén*
3/10/2016 

"Los buques de guerra iraníes 'Alvand' y 'Bushehr' se han desplegado en el Golfo de Adén para proteger el comercio con buques", ha indicado Tasnim, en un mensaje publicado en su cuenta de la red social Twitter. 

Irán despliega dos buques de guerra frente a la costa de Yemen en el Golfo de Adén


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Oct 2016)

ERB dijo:


> Importante
> 
> *Irán despliega dos buques de guerra frente a la costa de Yemen en el Golfo de Adén*
> 3/10/2016
> ...






No existen rebeldes en ningún sitio. Todas las guerras forman parte de la misma, Ucrania, Libia, Siria, Yemen......en todos los lugares ocurre lo mismo, con los mismos actores y mismos ejércitos.......POR MUCHA PROPAGANDA QUE HAGAN.


----------



## mirkoxx (17 Oct 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas de Yemen siguen con sus ataques a las tropas de Arabia Saudita en las provincias fronterizas.* 








Jizan - Narjan - Asir | 16 de octubre | *Las fuerzas de Yemen, este domingo, han atacado con misiles y artillería reuniones militares saudíes en varios sitios de Jizan, Najran y Asir.*

*Misiles Katyusha lanzados por los héroes yemeníes han alcanzados objetivos del Reino en Abu Madh y Samidah en Jizan.* La artillería del ejército de Yemen atacó posiciones sauditas en Mawsim y Towal. 

*Los comités populares atacan por primera vez los puestos saudíes en Walan y Miqambi, demostrando así la penetración cada vez mayor en Arabia Saudita.* 

Bombardeos en un campamento al este de Mawsim, Jizan.

*Un grupo de soldados sauditas aniquilados por una "trampa bomba" cerca de la torre Khashl en Jizan; la torre será pronto destruida.* Bombardeos en puestos enemigos en Sudah, Abbadiyah, torre de Dukhan y zonas cercanas. 

*Francotiradores de Yemen eliminan 2 soldados sauditas en la montaña Dukhan.

Vehículo blindado Saudí es destruido en el "puesto terrestre" de Boq.* 

Atacados con misiles y artillería el puesto Mostahdath y Both en Najran. 

*Un Tanque de Arabia Saudita destruido y muerta toda su tripulación en "puesto terrestre" de Boq.*_

---------- Post added 16-oct-2016 at 19:19 ----------

- Fuerzas Sauditas intentaron recuperar puestos en Najran y sufrieron graves pérdidas: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNB2bhpXUME

---------- Post added 16-oct-2016 at 19:23 ----------

- Combatientes yemeníes frustran un intento de avance hacia la Montaña Dood por las fuerzas sauditas: 

Yemeni fighters foil a Saudi advance attempt toward Dood Mountain - YouTube


----------



## Harman (17 Oct 2016)

Houthis launch missiles into Saudi Arabia








Houthis lanzan misiles a Arabia Saudi 


(Trad. Google)
17/10/2016

por Paul Antonopoulos 


Una fuente militar yemení dijo a la televisión Al-Masirah que 5 soldados saudíes murieron y otras 10 resultaron heridas el lunes por la mañana cuando las fuerzas Houthi dispararon misiles a la base de al-Mosem en la provincia de Jizan, sur de Arabia Saudita.

Una cantidad no especificada de vehículos militares también fueron destruidos de acuerdo con la fuente.

La provincia de Jizan es el sitio de los ataques de venganza continuas en el reino de las fuerzas puritana Houthi y sus aliados de la agresión Arabia en el Yemen.


----------



## mazuste (17 Oct 2016)

Milicia de Yemen del Sur, sobre todo de Al Qaeda, han llegado
a la ciudad saudí de de Najrán y otras localidades sauditas, para
luchar contra los houthis ¿Se han quedado los Saud sin soldados
propios para combatir?








También se está confirmando, al respecto, que madres de jóvenes 
de Aden denuncian que están siendo reclutados para ser enviados
a Arabia Saudí. Algunos de ellos tienen 15 años de edad.

http://adenghd.net/news/225571/


----------



## Harman (18 Oct 2016)

UN announces 3 day truce in Yemen








ONU anuncia 3 días de tregua en Yemen


(Trad. Google)
18/10/2016

Por Paul Antonopoulos 


Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed, enviado especial de las Naciones Unidas para el Yemen, anunció un alto el fuego de tres días que comenzará el 23:59 hora local del miércoles y continuará durante 72 horas.

"El enviado especial da la bienvenida a la restauración de la cesación de las hostilidades, lo que sobra al pueblo yemení más derramamiento de sangre y permitirá la entrega ampliado de asistencia humanitaria", agregó el comunicado por el enviado.

Se afirma que todos los Yemeniparties implicados en la guerra han acordado el cese al fuego, pero queda por ver si Arabia Saudita detener su agresión.


----------



## mazuste (18 Oct 2016)

No es mala noticia:
*
Egipto deja coalición de Arabia Saudita en Yemen*

Egypt leaves Saudi Coalition in Yemen: reports


----------



## SPQR (18 Oct 2016)

*~* dijo:


> No molan los lideres, te has erigido dueño de esto , deja al otro autor del hilo que lo haga, normalmente se cambian a los 5000 mensajes, así lo dijo calopez
> 
> Un saludo



Y todo esto nos lo dices desde la "sinceridad" que te permite el estar parapetado desde un multinick y tal, ¿no?

Blao, blao, blao... :abajo:

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 21:27 ----------




Sentencia75 dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Cuando estén cerca de 5000 tengo que abrir un nuevo hilo?. ¿Lo llamo Se está liando parda en Yemen II?. ¿O preferís otro título?. Saludos.



Ese mismo o podria ser uno más descriptivo tipo: Hilo Guerra en Yemen II.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 21:29 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> No es mala noticia:
> *
> Egipto deja coalición de Arabia Saudita en Yemen*
> 
> Egypt leaves Saudi Coalition in Yemen: reports



Pedirán tb la devolución de las islas aquellas en el mar rojo q habian cedido a saud?


----------



## mazuste (18 Oct 2016)

De ayer y hoy en los altos orientales de Najran, Arabia saudi, limpiando asentamientos militares. Llegarán pronto imágenes de ataques a sauditas y mercenarios en la misma zona.

[youtube]Bn1CJ_ycSDk[/youtube]


----------



## mirkoxx (19 Oct 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas populares logran impactos contra posiciones del Ejército Saudí en Najran.*








Najran | 18 de octubre | *Los héroes de yemen, el ejército y los comités populares, atacaron con misiles y artillería este martes reuniones y puestos militares del ejército saudí en varias zonas de Najran.*

Los comités del pueblo atacaron a los soldados sauditas al mando del puesto de Al Hammad, Najran, con cohetes Katyusha.

Los soldados saudíes en el puesto de Sudais también sufrieron impactos de cohetes Katyusha.

*En la misma zona, la artillería del ejército atacó el sitio militar de Dabaa con un número de proyectiles. La fuente militar reveló que en este ataque en Dabaa varios soldados del enemigo fueron muertos o heridos.*

En el sitio de Zour, varios cohetes Katyusha impactaron en posiciones militares sauditas._

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 20:31 ----------

- Otro fracasado avance de las fuerzas de Arabia Saudita hacia el "puerto de tierra" de Albuqa en Najran (15/10/2016):

Another failed Saudi advance towards Albuqa land port - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (19 Oct 2016)

En Jizan, 

[youtube]6bWj9OmL2KQ[/youtube]

Parece que el control de todos los alrededores de la ciudad saudí
de Najran es total.

[youtube]r3S5cRBVbXA[/youtube]

Ver | Muertes de decenas de mercenarios invasores en el desierto
Me suena al lugar donde emboscaron un largo convoy, anteayer. 

[youtube]HNv6TR6zBH0[/youtube]


Armas capturadas por ejército y Houthi en Kaahboob provincia Hajah S Yemen






Hussain Albukhaiti op Twitter: "Weapons seized by #Houthi #Yemen-i army frm #Saudi #UAE CO backed forces n Kaahboob area n #Hajah province S #Yemen https://t.co/vnLLzbgics"


----------



## Harman (20 Oct 2016)

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 14 minHace 14 minutos

Hassan Ridha Retwitteó AFP news agency

Saudi Arabia is a failure
*
*Arabia Saudí es un fracaso*


***

AFP news agency ‏@AFP

#BREAKING Arab coalition says Yemen ceasefire a failure
*
*#BREAKING Coalición árabe dice que el alto el fuego en Yemen es un fracaso*


----------



## mirkoxx (20 Oct 2016)

- Fuerzas de Yemen limpiando puestos sauditas al este del sitio militar de Talah en las montañas con vistas a la ciudad de Najran. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL9Fk7UO30k

---------- Post added 20-oct-2016 at 17:39 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Cuerpo de soldado saudita es encontrado abandonado en Najran.*








Najran / octubre 20 /: *El personal militar y los comités del pueblo encontraron el cuerpo de un soldado saudí en un puesto militar al occidente de la ciudad de Najran después de que tomaran control que de este.*

*Las escenas distribuidas por el cuerpo de medios de comunicación militar muestra a uno de los soldados saudíes que fueron asesinados durante los combates junto con sus armas, Kit de primeros auxilios y una cantidad de municiones.

Es de destacar que muchos de los prisioneros del ejército de Arabia Saudita en manos yemenitas dejan en claro que los mandos saudíes abandonan los cadáveres de sus propios hombres en el campo de batalla.*_ 



Spoiler


----------



## ERB (22 Oct 2016)

*La tregua de 72 horas entre las partes en conflicto en el Yemen finaliza esta medianoche local*, entre las acusaciones de ambos bandos de haber violado este cese de las hostilidades en varias ocasiones, aunque la disminución de la violencia ha posibilitado la entrega de ayuda humanitaria.

Yemen vive sus últimas horas de tregua, entre acusaciones de incumplimiento


----------



## ERB (23 Oct 2016)

*Intensos bombardeos de la coalición en Yemen tras fin de la tregua*

La tregua fue la sexta aplicada sin éxito en Yemen desde que la coalición bajo mando saudí entró en marzo de 2015 en el conflicto.

Intensos bombardeos de la coalición en Yemen tras fin de la tregu | Tele 13


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Oct 2016)

_Video: Yemeni forces capture strategic point in Saudi Arabia
*Vídeo: Las fuerzas yemeníes capturan sitio estratégico en Arabia Saudí.*
Por Paul Antonopoulos -25/10/2016


*El Ejército yemení y sus aliados Houthi han capturado un punto estratégico en la región fronteriza entre Yemen y Arabia Saudita después de un enfrentamiento feroz con los guardias de frontera y miembros del Ejército de Arabia Saudita.

Las imágenes muestran la captura de un vehículo militar y municiones en la posición de el área de Al-Zaj en la región de Asir, en el sur de Arabia Saudita.*

Las fuerzas yemeníes continúan penetrando en Arabia Saudita en respuesta a la agresión saudita que ha visto miles de civiles muertos por sus ataques aéreos._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzoqP5NCPoA

---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 02:13 ----------

- Otro vídeo del mismo sitio capturado en Asir:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVOvqbb0Ovg

---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 02:24 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas populares de Yemen provocan pérdidas al Ejército Saudí en Asir.*








*Asir / octubre 24 / El Ejército de Yemen y los comités populares siguen en su heroica lucha contra las fuerzas sauditas dentro del mismo territorio del Reino.*

*Las fuerzas de Yemen lanzaron el ataque a una posición enemiga en Qulal Shaibani, Asir, en donde lograron provocar pérdidas al enemigo saudí y quemaron un vehiculo blindado.

En el "puerto de tierra" de Alb, Asir, un francotirador de Yemen abatió a un combatiente saudí y se bombardeó la zona.*_


----------



## Harman (25 Oct 2016)

Islamic World News ‏@A7_Mirza 21 hHace 21 horas

*#Yemen #يمن military situation map till October 24, 2016 As u see No significant changes since recent months*


----------



## mazuste (25 Oct 2016)

En Najran hoy































[youtubeXfkSoeCJ53I[/youtube]


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Oct 2016)

_Video footage of Houthi fighters seizing strategic Saudi base
*Las imágenes en vídeo de los combatientes Houthi capturando base estratégica de Arabia Saudí.* 
Por Leith Fadel -25/10/2016








*Sanaa, Yemen (16:50) - Las fuerzas Houthi, junto a la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, lanzaron un asalto de gran alcance dentro de la Región de Arabia Saudí de Najran el martes, apuntando a la base militar estratégica de Al-alib cerca de la capital provincial.*

*El Ejército de Arabia Saudita fue sorprendido con la guardia baja y las fuerzas Houthi y sus aliados atacaron la Base de Al-alib el martes, tomando toda la instalación militar después de una batalla feroz.*

Las imágenes de vídeo de esta batalla fueron capturadas por el ala de medios oficiales de Hezbollah:_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFa9PTeRyss


----------



## ERB (26 Oct 2016)

*El PMA da la voz de alarma ante el aumento del hambre y la malnutrición en Yemen*

"El hambre no deja de aumentar y la gente ha agotado ya todas sus estrategias de supervivencia. Millones de personas no pueden sobrevivir sin ayuda externa"

La agencia de la ONU ha subrayado que el impacto económico del conflicto es una catástrofe para el país, el más pobre de la región, puesto que millones de empleados públicos han dejado de recibir sus salarios y tienen dificultades para llegar a final de mes. A esto se suma que ya *antes del conflicto, Yemen importaba un 90 por ciento de sus necesidades alimentarias.*

El PMA da la voz de alarma ante el aumento del hambre y la malnutrición en Yemen


----------



## mirkoxx (27 Oct 2016)

_Houthi forces repel Saudi Coalition offensive in northeast Sanaa
*Fuerzas Houthi repelen ofensiva de la coalición de Arabia en el noreste de Sanaa.*
Por News Desk -26/10/2016








*Sanaa, Yemen (9:00 PM) - La Coalición de Arabia, junto con los leales a Hadi, irrumpieron en la zona de Al-Hol de la gobernación de Saná el miércoles, lo que resultó en una feroz batalla con las fuerzas Houthi y la Guardia Republicana de Yemen.

Según una fuente militar de Yemen, el Ejército de Arabia Saudita y sus aliados intentaron avanzar hacia las posiciones Houthi en la zona de Al-Hol; Sin embargo, fueron sorprendidos en una emboscada que resultó en la muerte de varios combatientes de la coalición.

La fuente militar agregó que un tanque Abrams también fue destruido por las fuerzas Houthi el miércoles.*

En respuesta a la emboscada de las fuerzas Houthi, la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia llevó a cabo 12 ataques aéreos en la gobernación de Saná, causando daños significativos a los edificios residenciales dentro de la capital yemení._

---------- Post added 27-oct-2016 at 02:54 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Las fuerzas populares de Yemen ocasionan fuertes bajas a mercenarios y soldados sauditas en zona fronteriza de Najran.* 








Najran | 27 de octubre | *El ejército yemení y los comités populares lanzaron, por la tarde-noche del miércoles, cohetes y disparos de artillería contra grupos de mercenarios en el "puerto de tierra" de Alb en Najran.

La fuente militar dijo que en las filas del convoy de los mercenarios y soldados saudíes hay bastantes bajas luego que las fuerzas heroicas de Yemen lanzaran cohetes Katyusha y proyectiles de artillería.

En la misma zona, un soldado saudí fue muerto por un francotirador del ejército yemenita luego de la incursión en un sitio militar en Najran.*_


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (27 Oct 2016)

Rusia califica de inoportunos los intentos de EEUU de imponer sus decisiones al mundo

Rusia rechaza los intentos de EEUU de imponer sus decisiones al mundo de manera unilateral, declaró el viceministro ruso de Exteriores, Mijaíl Bogdánov.

"Siempre calificamos de inoportunos los intentos de algunos países occidentales de imponer a todo el mundo sus decisiones, nosotros no aceptamos esos enfoques autoritarios y unilaterales, empleados, en particular, por parte de Washington", dijo.


----------



## mazuste (27 Oct 2016)

Se ha disparado un misil balístico Barakan_1 al aeropuerto internacional Rey Abdulaziz en Jeddah


----------



## la mano negra (27 Oct 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> Se ha disparado un misil balístico Barakan_1 al aeropuerto internacional Rey Abdulaziz en Jeddah



¿ Se ha disparado solo o lo ha disparado alguien ? ¿ Quizás alguien ha apoyado el dedo donde no debía ?


----------



## mirkoxx (28 Oct 2016)

_Yemeníes lanzan misil balístico contra aeropuerto saudí de Yeda - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Yemeníes lanzan misil balístico contra aeropuerto saudí de Yeda*
Publicada: viernes, 28 de octubre de 2016 5:12








*Las fuerzas del Ejército y de los comités populares yemeníes lanzan un misil balístico de fabricación propia contra el aeropuerto de Yeda, en Arabia Saudí.*

*La televisión yemení Al-Masirah informó que el misil balístico, tipo Borkan-1 (Volcán), fue lanzado el jueves y que impactó con precisión contra su objetivo; el aeropuerto de Malik Abdulaziz de Yeda, en el oeste del reino árabe.

Si bien, desde Arabia Saudí afirmaron que el misil fue interceptado a 65 kilómetros de la Meca. “Ayer acerca de las 23:00 (20:00 GMT) las fuerzas de Defensa Aérea saudí interceptaron un misil Scud lanzado desde Saná, territorio de Yemen, hacia la ciudad de Najran (...) la Fuerza Aérea destruyó inmediatamente la plataforma de lanzamiento”, ha informado este viernes la agencia oficial saudí SPA.*

Desde que Riad lanzó una ofensiva militar contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe en marzo de 2015 en un intento por restaurar en el poder al fugitivo expresidente yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su estrecho aliado, las localidades fronterizas del sur de Arabia Saudí suelen ser blanco de los ataques de las fuerzas yemeníes que dicen actuar en represalia._

---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 02:39 ----------

Yemen Fights Back ‏@YemenFightsBack 7 h*Hace 7 horas* 

Yemeni forces launched a Ballistic Burkan-1 at King Abdulaziz Airport, Jeddah
#Yemen #Saudi_defeat
**

*Las fuerzas yemení lanzaron una misil balístico Burkan-1 en el aeropuerto del Rey Abdulaziz, Jeddah #Yemen #Saudi_defeat*







---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 02:42 ----------

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 7 h*Hace 7 horas* 

#Yemen Burkan-1 ballistic missile launched targeting Abdul Aziz Airport & airbase in Jeddah city, #Saudi Arabia. KSA says it shot it down.
**

*#Yemen misil balístico Burkan-1 lanzado con dirección al Aeropuerto Abdul Aziz y base aérea en la ciudad de Jeddah, Arabia Saudi. KSA dice lo derribó.*


----------



## lectorina (30 Oct 2016)

Al menos 60 muertos por ataques aéreos en Yemen


> Al menos 60 presos murieron y otros 38 resultaron heridos tras el ataque de aviones de combate de la coalición encabezada por Arabia Saudita a una cárcel la madrugada de este domingo en el distrito de al-Zaydiya, en la ciudad de Hudaydah.
> 
> El blanco de los bombardeos fue la prisión de Mulhaq, que forma parte de un complejo policial de la comarca de al-Zaydiya, situada al norte en la ciudad portuaria de Hudaydah, en el mar Rojo y controlada por los hutíes.
> 
> ...


----------



## ERB (31 Oct 2016)

El presidente yemení muestra su rechazo total a la iniciativa de paz de la ONU
31 octubre, 2016

29 oct 2016 – “Todos los dirigentes del Estado han mostrado su rechazo a la propuesta, las ideas son rechazadas por los políticos y a nivel popular por todos los partidos, grupos políticos y organizaciones civiles”

El presidente yemení muestra su rechazo total a la iniciativa de paz de la ONU | Mundo | Agencia EFE


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Nov 2016)

Houthi ambushes Saudi Army convoy near border-crossing
*Houthis tienden una emboscada a un convoy del Ejército de Arabia Saudita cerca de un cruce de fronteras.*








*Sanaa, Yemen (5:40) - Las fuerzas Houthi llevaron a cabo otra exitosa emboscada cerca de la frontera de Yemen y Arabia Saudita el domingo matando a decenas de soldados del Ejército de Arabia Saudita y mercenarios en la región de Najran.*

*Según la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, las fuerzas Houthi emboscaron el convoy del Ejército de Arabia en el desierto, cerca de Al-Biqa después de observar los movimientos de este último durante varias horas el domingo.*

---------- Post added 02-nov-2016 at 04:33 ----------

- Vídeo del convoy con soldados y mercenarios saudíes destruido; decenas de cadáveres en el desierto: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gFWbdzLLJk


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Nov 2016)

_In pictures: Houthi forces capture Saudi Coalition positions in Ta'iz Province
*En imágenes: las fuerzas Houthi capturan posiciones de la coalición árabe en la provincia de Taiz.*
Por Leith Fadel -02/11/2016








*DAMASCO, SIRIA (11:00 AM) - Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldadas por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, continuaron sus operaciones militares dentro de la gobernación de Taiz este martes con la captura de varios sitios de los leales a Hadi y liderados por la Coalición de Arabia.*

De acuerdo con la división de medios de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, *las fuerzas anti-régimen lograron apoderarse de varias posiciones enemigas en la zona de Al-Salo de la gobernación de Taiz.*

*Este ataque poderoso del martes empujó a las fuerzas Houthi para apoderarse de más terreno en las aldeas de Al-Seed y Al-Hasab.*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL1PYTGvmmA

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 03:39 ----------

- Tres vehículos militares pertenecientes a los mercenarios pro-Hadi destruidos en Serwah, Marib:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4ErwIFs8Hs


----------



## Loignorito (4 Nov 2016)

Mirkoxx, te echo de menos en el hilo de Siria. Gracias por tu labor aquí. Lo mismo para ERB. Que algunos usuarios os echen pestes, no quiere decir que el resto pensemos igual.


----------



## Javisklax (4 Nov 2016)

Estoy con Loignorito apoyo la moción!!! Gracias por ayudar a que este hilo no caiga en el olvido


----------



## la mano negra (4 Nov 2016)

No han de temer vuesas mercedes , que aquí está "La Mano Negra" para tapar los boquetes en las líneas lo mejor que pueda . Esta es batalla crucial que ha de decidir el curso de la guerra. No me cabe la menor duda.

¡ Ánimo ! ¡ Están haciendo ustedes una labor encomiable en beneficio de la verdad ! ¡ Que se sepa realmente lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo y como un pueblo heroico como el yemení está resistiendo el ataque brutal de una monarquía medieval y sanguinaria que se baña en la sangre de los inocentes !


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Nov 2016)

Se ha llegado al punto en que las partes no pueden, o se atreven, a subir la apuesta.

En el caso de Saud sería intensificar los bombardeos y avanzar de una vez por tierra, que llevan meses empantanados en Marib al pié de las montañas tras cruzar la frontera al norte de Aden y este de Sana.

Y en el caso yemení sería echarlos de allí, para lo que necesitarían asumir muchas bajas.







Asi que lo previsible es la espiral de acción reacción de bombardeo misilazo, mientras los houties esperan doblar el brazo de Saud y obligarles a reconocerles como Gobierno atacando su territorio para obligar el intercambio de tierra y el regreso a las fronteras.

Porque la guerra marítima parece que se calmó, no interesa a nadie cortar el paso por el mar Rojo.


----------



## JimJones (4 Nov 2016)

Horny Report 59 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(04/11 a las 22:21:50) 00:00 13618878 - iVoox


----------



## SPQR (5 Nov 2016)

El embajador de Saud en USA haciéndose el gracioso:

Rana H. op Twitter: "Reporter: Will u continue to use cluster weapons in Yemen? Saudi US ambassador: This is like the question: Will you stop beating your wife? https://t.co/NJiM7SpkBn"

Reporter: Will u continue to use cluster weapons in Yemen? 

Saudi US ambassador: This is like the question: Will you stop beating your wife?

Reportero: Continuarán usando bombas de racimo en Yemen?

Embajador de Saud: Eso es como la pregunta: Dejará Ud. de pegar a su mujer?

:vomito:


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Nov 2016)

_Yemeni Civilians Used as Human Shield by Saudi-Backed Forces in Ma'rib
*Los civiles yemeníes son usados ​​como escudos humanos por las Fuerzas con respaldo saudí en Marib.*








*Un comandante de las fuerzas populares en Yemen advirtió que los mercenarios saudíes están utilizando a los civiles yemeníes en la provincia de Marib como escudo humano.*

*"Después de duras derrotas en Marib, los mercenarios de Arabia Saudita que forman parte de las fuerzas de la coalición de Riad han colocado civiles inocentes cerca de sus bases militares para su utilización como escudos humanos contra los ataques del ejército yemení y de los comités populares",* dijo Ali al Houthi del viernes a FNA.

*Tomando nota de que las fuerzas yemeníes han comenzado las operaciones para rescatar a los civiles, dijo, "Durante los duros enfrentamientos que continuaron hasta el mediodía, 21 mercenarios saudíes murieron y decenas más resultaron heridos."

También dijo que en las fuerzas del ejército 8 yemeníes murieron en los enfrentamientos.*

Arabia Saudí ha invadido Yemen desde marzo de 2015 para restaurar al fugitivo presidente Mansour Hadi, un aliado cercano de Riad. La agresión de Arabia ha matado al menos 12.000 yemeníes, entre ellos cientos de mujeres y niños.

A pesar de las afirmaciones de Riad que está bombardeando las posiciones de los combatientes de Ansarullah, bombarderos saudíes están destruyendo las zonas residenciales e infraestructuras civiles.

Según varios informes, la campaña aérea saudí dirigida contra Yemen ha impulsado al empobrecido país hacia el desastre humanitario._

---------- Post added 05-nov-2016 at 02:41 ----------

- Vídeo del 3 de noviembre: fuerzas de Yemen atacan dos puestos militares saudíes que custodiaban la entrada a la ciudad de Najran, Arabia Saudita: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejAr2jpGPhA

---------- Post added 05-nov-2016 at 02:45 ----------

Yemen Fights Back ‏@YemenFightsBack 10 h*Hace 10 horas* 

Yemeni media released a video showing 5 Saudi captured soldiers
#Yemen #Saudi_defeat
**

*Medios yemeníes lanzan un vídeo que muestra a 5 soldados de Arabia Saudí capturados en Yemen #Saudi_defeat *







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F71GDuOuKuU


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (5 Nov 2016)

*‘Israel y EEUU Cooperan con los Ataques Saudíes sobre Yemen’*

noviembre 3, 2016 - 9:59 p.m.

News Code :*789646Source :*ABNA24 | HispanTV | FARS

Brief

ENTIDAD SIONISTA. (ABNA) - El partido sionista de izquierda Meretz ha revelado que 122 oficiales del régimen israelí y de Estados Unidos colaboran con Arabia Saudí en los bombardeos contra Yemen.

Zehava Gal-On, jefe de fila de Meretz, ha declarado este lunes que el régimen de Arabia Saudí ha permitido a militares israelíes y estadounidenses utilizar la base aérea Saud Al-Faisal para que ofrezcan apoyo a Riad en su agresión contra Yemen.

Ha explicado que hay 122 oficiales israelíes y estadounidenses desplegados en el lugar castrense saudí que proporcionan servicios de inteligencia a Riad en sus ataques sobre territorio yemenita.

Desde el inicio de la agresión saudí a Yemen, el régimen de Israel ha proporcionado servicios de inteligencia a Arabia Saudí. De hecho, el primer ministro israelí, Benyamin Netanyahu, expresó su apoyo a tal ofensiva militar.

Apenas pocos días después del inicio de la agresión saudí, el comandante de la fuerza aérea israelí, Amir Eshel, aseguró que los cazas del régimen de ocupación secundan a Riad y sus aliados regionales y extrarregionales contra Yemen.

Además, el portavoz del Ejército yemení, el general de brigada Sharaf Luqman, reveló que Riad había pagado 4.000 millones de dólares al régimen israelí para que participase en la agresión saudí a Yemen.

En marzo de 2015, Arabia Saudí lanzó una ofensiva militar contra Yemen en un intento por eliminar de la ecuación al movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá y restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, un estrecho aliado de Riad y Washington.



© 2005-2016 AhlulBait News Agency (Agencia de Noticias de Ahlul Bait). Todos los derechos reservados. Se autoriza la reproducción, traducción o distribución de esta noticia sin modificar el contenido y citando la fuente ABNA24 y el autor/traductor.


Agencia de Noticias Ahlul Bait (P) ABNA - Noticias Shiítas


----------



## Harman (6 Nov 2016)

Tuto ‏@Tutomap 11 hHace *11 horas*

#YF Repelled 10s attack by #SCF/#SAF in all fronts advance in Ta'izz & Saudi border (no important change)


----------



## ERB (6 Nov 2016)

Según un informe del sábado de la cadena libanesa de noticias Al-Manar, citando datos publicados por medios de comunicación saudíes, debido a las grandes pérdidas y los daños provocados por los ataques de represalia yemeníes contra la región sureña del reino saudí,* Riad planea retirar su Guardia Nacional de la provincia de Najran (sur).
*
Riad utilizará a terroristas de Daesh en sus fronteras con Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 10:55 ----------

Catorce rebeldes chiitas hutíes y seis militares leales al gobierno, entre ellos un general, murieron este domingo en *combates en el norte y centro de Yemen*, según fuentes militares.

Estos nuevos enfrentamientos coinciden con una *visita a Saná del emisario de la ONU para Yemen, Ismaïl Ould Cheikh Ahmed*, tendiente a reactivar el proceso de paz tras el fracaso de una tregua hace unos días.

Veinte muertos, entre ellos un general, en combates en Yemen Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Disturbios, Conflictos Y Guerra en lainformacion.com

---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 10:59 ----------

*La catástrofe humanitaria en Yemen en diez datos*

1. Unas 10.000 personas han muerto y al menos 3 millones se han visto obligadas a abandonar sus viviendas y desplazarse a otras zonas del país

2. El 50 por ciento de la población se encuentra en una situación de pobreza.

3. Al menos el 80 por ciento de la población, 21,2 millones de personas, requieren asistencia humanitaria para afrontar la escasez de alimentos, productos sanitarios, agua potable, suministro eléctrico y medicamentos. 

4. Miles de niños menores de cinco años han muerto desde marzo de 2015 por enfermedades prevenibles

5. Menos de la mitad de las infraestructuras sanitarias permanecen operativas.

6. El 25 por ciento de la población depende directamente del Gobierno para poder subsistir.

7. Al menos 14 millones de personas sufren inseguridad alimentaria y unos 7 millones de yemeníes padecen malnutrición severa, de los cuales 370.000 son niños.

8. Existen 61 casos de cólera en Yemen. Se estima que hay más de 1.700 posibles casos en diez gobernaciones.

9. Los yemeníes se encuentran sometidos a continuos ataques. Desde que se rompió el alto el fuego en agosto, las partes implicadas han llevado a cabo ofensivas contra infraestructuras públicas e instituciones civiles en numerosas localidades. En octubre, 140 personas murieron y 550 resultaron heridas en un bombardeo llevado a cabo por la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí contra un funeral en Saná, la capital del país.

10. Los trabajadores de las organizaciones de ayuda humanitaria ven impedido el desempeño de sus labores de asistencia. Varias organizaciones han denunciado que tanto los rebeldes huthis como las fuerzas progubernamentales han intimidado, acosado y amenazado de forma sistemática a miembros de las ONG que se han desplazado hasta Yemen para distribuir la ayuda humanitaria.

La catástrofe humanitaria en Yemen en diez datos

---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 11:05 ----------

*Arabia Saudí es la ‘madre de todo el terrorismo’,* ha asegurado el subcomandante de las fuerzas populares iraquíes, también conocidas como Al-Hashad Al-Shabi.

En una entrevista con la cadena iraní de lengua árabe Al-Alam, Abu Mahdi al-Mohandes ha enfatizado este sábado que tanto el grupo terrorista EIIL (Daesh, en árabe) como Al-Qaeda son productos del régimen de Riad.

Comandante iraquí: Arabia Saudí es


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Nov 2016)

_Yemeníes toman el control de 2 bases militares saudíes - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Yemeníes toman el control de 2 bases militares saudíes*
Publicada: domingo, 6 de noviembre de 2016 15:26 Actualizada: domingo, 6 de noviembre de 2016 17:11








*Las fuerzas yemeníes han tomado este domingo el control de dos bases militares de Arabia Saudí en la región de Asir, en el sur del reino árabe.*

*Los efectivos del Ejército yemení, apoyados por los combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá, se han hecho con el control de “las bases militares del enemigo” de la zona de Osar en Asir, donde han destruido al menos un tanque saudí, informa la cadena local Al-Masira.

En la víspera, según la fuente, las tropas nacionales habían bombardeado con fuego de artillería posiciones saudíes en la referida provincia fronteriza, lo que dio lugar a tensos combates con los soldados saudíes desplegados en la zona que luego escaparían de ambas bases militares.*

Las fuerzas yemeníes realizan este tipo de ataques en respuesta a la agresión saudí a su país, que comenzó en marzo de 2015 para intentar restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, un fiel aliado de Riad._


******


_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas de Yemen continúan su exitosa campaña contra el Ejército Saudí en Jizan y Najran*








Jizan-Najran | 07 de noviembre | *un enorme incendio estalló el domingo por la noche después de que el ejército de Yemen y los comités del pueblo atacaran con misiles posiciones del ejército saudí en la localidad de Ahhad al-Masarihhah en Jizan.*

*La artillería se concentró en los puestos sauditas y provocó en el lugar una explosión de un depósito de armas.

En Najran; ataques con morteros y misiles contra vehículos blindados de los mercenarios resultó en la destrucción de 2 estos más toda sus tripulaciones en el "puerto de tierra" de Albuq.*

Más temprano, *fortificaciones sauditas fueron bombardeadas en las zonas militares de Abu Hamadan y Tepe Amer causando la muerte y heridas a varios soldados enemigos más graves daños materiales.*_


----------



## mirkoxx (8 Nov 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Escenas de bombardeos a sitios militares de Arabia Saudita en Asir*
08/11/2016 - 00:19


Asir / Noviembre 8 / *Se distribuyen escenas del bombardeo de sitios militares saudíes en Asir.

La operación se ha centrado en la zona de Osar este domingo, los ataques impactaron directamente en las fortificaciones del ejército saudí donde los medios militares han documentado el ataque a las fortificaciones y fuerzas saudíes.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avEcUfbVeec_

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 18:19 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Bombardeos de posiciones y de fortificaciones del ejército de Arabia Saudita en la provincia de Jizan*
08/11/2016 - 01:05


Jizan | 08 de noviembre | *Escenas de posiciones sauditas bajo el fuego de artillería del ejército y los comités populares yemenitas en Jizan.

Se muestran ataques a un depósito de armas sauditas por la artillería y su posterior explosión en una columna de humo negro en el pueblo de Ahhad al-Masarihhah y el bombardeo de posiciones en Alqnbur, Jizan.*

Se informó de graves pérdidas entre las fuerzas sauditas._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxrWO3V-YQ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-gZ2dzCRuk

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 18:30 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas populares de Yemen destruyen el sitio militar saudita de Alsaalh en Asir luego de hacer unir a la guarnición saudí*
08/11/2016 - 21:36








Asir | 08 de noviembre | *Se distribuyen escenas este martes que muestran a los héroes militares y de los comités populares durante la destrucción del sitio militar de Alsaalh en Asir después de haber obligado a la guarnición saudita a huir.

Después de haber completado su ataque y haber tomando el equipo; detonan la torre a distancia y derrumban más la moral del ejército saudí.*_ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSOcvf1DC9g

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 18:35 ----------

_*- Bradley saudita destruido con un misil anti-tanque en Jizan el día 24 de Octubre:*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pWZYOMXB0U

---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 18:40 ----------

*- Puesto militar saudita de Dukhan en Jizan bombardeado días atrás por las fuerzas de Yemen:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFgWxqwnkCo


*- Fuerzas de Yemen bombardean el sitio saudita de Gelah, Jizan:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_wnAHQ_YYs


****


_http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13950818000820
Mar Nov 08, año 2016 2:29
*Comandante del Ejército de Arabia Saudita abatido en un ataque yemení en la provincia de Najran*








*TEHERAN (FNA) - Un comandante saudí murió y muchos militares del reino resultaron heridos en violentos enfrentamientos con el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares en la provincia de Najran.*

*"Las fuerzas especiales yemeníes estacionadas en Najran atacaron un vehículo militar del ejército de Arabia Saudita, matando a tres personas, incluyendo un alto comandante del reino,"* dijo el comandante mayor Ansarullah Ali al-Hamzani a FNA el martes.

*Las fuerzas yemeníes también mataron a tres soldados saudíes e hirieron a varios más.*

El lunes, las unidades de artillería del ejército yemení fuertemente atacaron posiciones militares de las tropas saudíes en la ciudad fronteriza de Najran.

Las tropas del ejército saudí sufrieron fuertes pérdidas en los ataques yemeníes en sus posiciones militares.

Los ataques de artillería del ejército yemení se produjeron en respuesta a los ataques aéreos saudíes en curso sobre la población civil a través de Yemen.

Mientras tanto, los aviones de combate Saudi continuaron sus ataques aéreos contra los indefensos civiles yemeníes.

Los aviones de guerra saudíes también afectaron las áreas residenciales a lo largo de la costa al-Khoukheh en la ciudad portuaria de Hudayda varias veces._


----------



## Harman (9 Nov 2016)

Tuto ‏@Tutomap 17 hHace *17 horas*

*#YF advance in Kingdom of #Saudi Arabia & gain some positions in near borders #Yemen #Jizan #الغاوية #جيزان*


----------



## ERB (10 Nov 2016)

*‘El más avanzado destructor británico llega a costas de Yemen’*

10 de noviembre- El buque de guerra británico más avanzado fue desplegado sigilosamente en la costa de Yemen para supuestamente proteger el estratégico estrecho de Bab el-Mandeb.

La misión de HMS Daring es proteger el estratégico estrecho de Bab el-Mandeb, ubicado la provincia suroccidental yemení de Taiz, y que ‘per se’ es una ruta clave para el petróleo, informó el miércoles el diario británico The Times.

http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/yemen/313861/avanzado-buque-destructor-britanico-costas-mandeb


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Nov 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Vehículo militar saudita atacado en zona militar en Asir*








Asir | 10 de noviembre | *Se difunde un ataque a los vehículos militares Sauditas en un nuevo puesto de Asir.

La escena muestra un blindado enemigo y después de una cuidadosa monitorización por el ejército de yemen y los comités del pueblo es atacado por un misil guiado golpeándolo en una bola de fuego y humo.*

No se conoce el estado de salud de los soldados a bordo del blindado._ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrQko678-zI

---------- Post added 10-nov-2016 at 16:27 ----------

_- Soldados saudíes huyen de sus posiciones bajo una lluvia de balas yemenitas en Jizan:_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khTHA8hYwQs

---------- Post added 10-nov-2016 at 16:37 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Destruidos 5 blindados saudíes en Jizan por las fuerzas populares de Yemen*








Jizan | 10 de noviembre | *El ejército yemení y los comités del pueblo, este jueves, destruyeron cinco vehículos militares del ejército de Arabia Saudita en Jizan.

Según dijo una fuente militar; las unidades del ejército y de los comités populares fueron capaces de destruir cinco vehículos militares saudíes en los puestos de Alchris, Aldwinah y Seaotait en Jizan.*

Además los cohetes y la artillería del ejército y de los comités populares también atacaron concentraciones y sitios militares del ejército saudí en la zona Al Khubah y de la aldea de Seaotait._


----------



## Harman (11 Nov 2016)

Tuto ‏@Tutomap 12 hHace 12 horas

#YF continued advance in Kingdom of #Saudi & gain more villages in E #Jizan, ~10km #Yemen #Jazan #الجيزان
*
*#YF continuó el avance en el Reino de #Saudi y ganar más aldeas en E #Jizan, ~ 10km #Yemen #Jazan # *


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Nov 2016)

_Houthi forces capture several Saudi villages in Jizan Region
*Fuerzas Houthi capturan varios pueblos de Arabia Saudita en la Región de Jizan*
Por News Desk -11/11/2016








DAMASCO, SIRIA (16:30) - *Las fuerzas Houthi lanzaron un ataque de gran alcance contra la Coalición de Arabia Saudita en la región de Jizan del sur de Arabia Saudita el jueves, capturando varios pueblos después de una batalla de un día de duración.*

Según la cuenta de Twitter oficial de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, *las fuerzas Houthi lograron capturar las aldeas de Al-Qarn y Dafineh después de sobrepasar las defensas del Ejército de Arabia en el distrito de Al-Khube el jueves.*

Después de la captura de Al-Qarn y Dafineh, *las fuerzas Houthi avanzaron al este de la Base Militar de Bahteet, tomando varias pequeñas aldeas que estaban bajo el control del Ejército de Arabia.*

Como resultado del asalto del jueves en la región de Jizan, *las fuerzas Houthi destruyeron dos tanques Abrams y varios vehículos blindados que estaban montados con ametralladoras.*_

---------- Post added 11-nov-2016 at 16:01 ----------

_- Najran; depósito de armas saudita destruido en el sitio militar de Dabaa:_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8PnrF2MpX8&t=0s


******


_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Fuerzas de Yemen capturan el sitio saudí de Alnmassae en Asir ocasionando fuertes bajas al Ejército de Arabia*








Asir | 11 noviembre | *Se distribuyó este viernes, por los medios de comunicación, nuevas escenas del sitio militar saudí de Alnmassae en la Provincia de Asir, en el suroeste del Reino.

Se puede ver la bandera de Yemen en el sitio de Alnmassae después de que los héroes del ejército de Yemen y de los comités populares derrotaran a los soldados saudíes y tomaran control de él.

La operación llevada a cabo por el ejército y los héroes de los comités populares tuvo éxito en matar a un número de soldados saudíes y el resto huyó, dejando tras de sí cantidades de material militar y muchos cuerpos de soldados sauditas.*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV-LESsgroU


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Nov 2016)

_Houthi forces capture Saudi military base in Asir
*Fuerzas Houthi capturan base militar saudí en Asir*
Por News Desk -12/11/2016








DAMASCO, SIRIA (3:00 AM) - *Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldados por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, capturaron otra base militar saudí en el suroeste de la provincia de Asir después de una feroz batalla en la noche del viernes.*

De acuerdo con TV Al-Masirah de Yemen, *las fuerzas Houthi y sus aliados tomaron la base militar de Al-Niswa después de vencer las defensas del Ejército de Arabia en la noche del viernes.*

*Decenas de soldados del Ejército de Arabia Saudita fueron reportados muertos y heridos por la televisión Al-Masirah el viernes,* añadiendo a la difícil situación del Reino en la guerra contra las fuerzas Houthi y de la Guardia Republicana de Yemen.

Además de los varios militares muertos, *el Ejército de Arabia Saudí también perdió un enorme arsenal de armas mientras huían de las fuerzas Houthi que avanzaban este viernes.*_

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 18:35 ----------

Mowali ‏@mowali75 22 h*Hace 22 horas* Mowali Retwitteó المرتضى المتوكل

Important: 4 Saudi villages in Jizan fell in the past 48 hours! #Saudi_Defeat
**

*Importante: 4 aldeas de Arabia Saudita cayeron en Jizan en las últimas 48 horas!*







---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 18:50 ----------

*- Fuerzas de Yemen combatiendo contra soldados saudíes en las montañas de Jizan, bombardeando puestos militares y quemando depósitos de armas:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SBgbQiFXuI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqjTiAAl3jA

---------- Post added 12-nov-2016 at 18:53 ----------

*- Jizan; misil anti-tanque golpea una posición de soldados sauditas en Gelah:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtyDhFQkuEM


----------



## ERB (13 Nov 2016)

ESPAÑA-A.SAUDÍ 

*El Rey impulsará en Arabia Saudí la relación institucional y los proyectos económicos*
EFEMadrid11 nov 2016

Felipe VI llega mañana a Arabia Saudí en su primer viaje oficial con el nuevo Gobierno, que permitirá abrir la interlocución institucional con el rey Salmán y sus herederos, así como favorecer intereses económicos españoles en varios sectores y en proyectos como el AVE Medina-La Meca y la venta de corbetas.

El Rey impulsará en Arabia Saudí la relación institucional y los proyectos económicos | Economía | Agencia EFE

---------- Post added 13-nov-2016 at 16:06 ----------

*El Gobierno de España desbloquea una venta de munición de artillería a Arabia Saudí por valor de más de 43 millones de dólares.*

La operación de venta llevaba un año en suspenso por el riesgo de que los saudíes usaran esas armas en la guerra contra Yemen. El desbloqueo se ha producido en vísperas de la primera visita oficial del rey español Felipe VI a Arabia Saudí.

Durante la visita, firmará la venta de cinco corbetas españolas por más de 2000 millones de dólares, aunque la visita fue aplazada debido a la muerte de un príncipe saudí.

Amnistía Internacional (AI) pide al rey de España que no venda armas a régimen de Riad, y que los presione para que no violen los derechos humanos.

Fuente:http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/espana/314097/felipe-arabia-saudita-venta-armas-guerra


----------



## mirkoxx (13 Nov 2016)

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Vídeo: Fuerzas de Yemen distribuyen imágenes de la vasta operación militar que culminó con la captura de 4 aldeas sauditas en Jizan*








Jizan | 13 de noviembre | *Este domingo se revelan escenas de la vasta operación de los héroes del ejército y de los comités populares en el sector de Jizan que llevaron al control de cuatro poblados y sitios de Arabia Saudita y se muestran escenas de las pérdidas materiales del ejército saudí y de los cuerpos de sus muertos en el campo de batalla.

La fuente militar dijo que la operación terminó con el control de pueblos en Jizan cono Seaotait, "Villa de Este" y un pueblo al lado del la aldea de Alchris y otros pueblos vecinos.

Las bajas militares de Arabia Saudita en sus vehículos militares y soldados fueron enormes; Bradleys fueron destruidos, así como tanques Abrams y otros vehículos blindados. Varios cadáveres de soldados saudíes quedaron sobre el campo de batalla así como abundante material de guerra.*_

_Durante todo el curso de la batalla los Apaches y Jets sauditas bombardearon fuertemente la zona pero no consiguieron frenar el avance yemení._ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj4VXRb7ohU


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (14 Nov 2016)

*VIDEO: 8 Killed in 2 New Saudi Airstrikes in Yemen*

VIDEO: 8 Killed in 2 New Saudi Airstrikes in Yemen

At least eight civilians have been killed in Yemen in two new Saudi airstrikes that targeted the country’s province of Ibb.

Yemen’s al-Masirah news website said that nine civilians were also injured in the Saudi airstrikes, which targeted Ibb at dawn on Monday; Press TV reported.

A local source said the airstrikes targeted two oil tankers in Ibb’s Yarim district, adding that rescue and recovery operations were still ongoing and that casualties could rise.

Also in the early hours of Monday, Saudi warplanes targeted Nihm district, northwest of the capital, Sana’a, with internationally-banned cluster bombs. However, no immediate reports of possible casualties were made available.

Riyadh has been consistently using the banned weapons in its military aggression against Yemen.

In August, the United Nations (UN)’s human rights office called for an independent international investigation of cases of human rights violations in the Saudi war on Yemen, confirming the use of banned cluster bombs by Saudi Arabia against Yemen’s residential areas.

Prominent human rights organizations have also denounced Saudi Arabia’s allies, including the United States and the United Kingdom, for procuring such weapons for the regime.

Saudi Arabia has been engaged in the deadly war against Yemen since March 2015 in an attempt to forcefully bring back a former Yemeni government to power.

New casualty tolls released

Meanwhile, al-Masirah on Monday cited a report released by a Yemeni non-governmental monitoring group as saying that the civilian death toll from the Saudi war had now risen to 11,403 people.

The Legal Center for Rights and Development reported that 600 days of Saudi aggression had also left 19,343 people wounded.

According to the report, most of the casualties were women and children.

The group said 380,366 residential buildings, 719 schools and educational institutes, 108 university buildings, and 263 hospitals and health facilities were also destroyed or damaged in the Saudi military strikes.

The Saudi military campaign also left 675 mosques and 1,553 governmental buildings damaged, according to the NGO.


----------



## Harman (14 Nov 2016)

24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 32 minHace 32 minutos

#600DaysOfKillingYemenis 
#600_يوم_من_العدوان_السعودي_الأمريكي_على_اليمن #600DaysGenocide 
#600DaysOfGenocide 
#Yemen #SaudiArabia


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Nov 2016)

‘España se convierte en cómplice de los crímenes saudíes en Yemen’‎ | biTs RojiVerdes

El Gobierno de España desbloquea una venta de munición de artillería a Arabia Saudí por valor de más de 43 millones de dólares.

La operación de venta llevaba un año en suspenso por el riesgo de que los saudíes usaran esas armas en la guerra contra Yemen. El desbloqueo se ha producido en vísperas de la primera visita oficial del rey español Felipe VI a Arabia Saudí.

Durante la visita, firmará la venta de cinco corbetas españolas por más de 2000 millones de dólares, aunque la visita fue aplazada debido a la muerte de un príncipe saudí.

Amnistía Internacional (AI) pide al rey de España que no venda armas a régimen de Riad, y que los presione para que no violen los derechos humanos.

El analista internacional Juan Luis González Pérez aborda el tema en una entrevista con HispanTV desde Cádiz (España).

.................


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (15 Nov 2016)

VIDEO: Yemeni Army, Popular Forces Pound Saudi Command Center in Najran

Yemeni forces have fired two ballistic missiles in counteroffensives against the southwestern Saudi Arabia region of Najran, hitting targets that included a Saudi military command center.

The command center, which hosted the largest number of Saudi troops in the region, was targeted with a Tochka missile on Tuesday, Yemen’s al-Masirah television reported. The forces also fired a Zalzal 3 missile at the Rajla military base there.

Possible casualties were not reported.

The Saudi military, however, later claimed that it had intercepted and destroyed the projectiles before impact.

The Yemeni army and Houthi Ansarullah fighters have been jointly defending Yemen against a war Saudi Arabia has been waging on the country since 2011 in an unsuccessful attempt to reinstate Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, a staunch Riyadh ally who has resigned as Yemen’s president.

The war has killed at least 11,400 civilians, according to a recent tally by a Yemeni monitoring group. There have also been countless reports about the deliberate and indiscriminate targeting of civilian infrastructure by Saudi forces and mercenaries.

According to al-Masirah, Yemeni troops also launched a mortar attack against a gathering of Saudi mercenaries in the Dhubab district of the southwestern Yemeni province of Ta’izz.

In two separate locations across Ta’izz, the army’s artillery unit also carried out attacks against pro-Hadi forces and killed an unspecified number of the mercenaries who were trying to advance in the province.

Dozens of the mercenaries also died or suffered injuries when Yemeni forces engaged them as they former were trying to advance through the country’s northwestern Hajjah Province.


Saudi Arabia Attacks

Meanwhile, Saudi warplanes targeted the College of Military Engineering in the Yemeni capital, Sana’a, and pounded the Bani Matar District in Sana’a Province. The aircraft also staged repeated bombings against the Sirwah District of the west-central Ma’rib Province of Yemen.

In Yemen’s extreme northwest, Saudi fighter planes targeted a residential house in Sa’ada Province’s Baqim District, killing four members of a family.


ISIS Beheading

In a separate development, ISIS (Daesh / ISIL) terrorists attacked a residence in the western al-Bayda Province in Yemen and beheaded a Yemeni civilian in front of his family.

The Takfiri terror group, which is mainly active in Iraq and Syria, as well as al-Qaeda militants have been using the Saudi invasion of Yemen to gain a foothold and advance in the impoverished country.

VIDEO: Yemeni Army, Popular Forces Pound Saudi Command Center in Najran


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Nov 2016)

_Dozens of Saudi-funded mercenaries devastated in Yemen
*Decenas de mercenarios con financiación saudí devastados en Yemen*
Por Paul Antonopoulos -15/11/2016








*Según al-Masirah, televisión yemení, las tropas yemeníes incluyendo sus aliados Houthi lanzaron un ataque con mortero contra una reunión de mercenarios financiados por los saudíes en el distrito de Dhubab de la provincia suroccidental de Taiz en Yemen. 

En dos lugares separados en toda la provincia de Taiz, la unidad de artillería de las fuerzas yemeníes llevó a cabo ataques contra las fuerzas pro-Hadi y mató a un número no especificado de los mercenarios que estaban tratando de avanzar en la provincia.

Decenas de los mercenarios murieron o sufrieron heridas cuando las fuerzas yemeníes hicieron frente a los que trataban de avanzar a través de la provincia noroccidental de Hajjah.*_

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 16:40 ----------

_Farsnews
Mar 15 Nov, 01:45 del año 2016
*Fuerzas yemeníes continúan sus avances en la provincia de Marib, matan a 20 milicianos Pro-Hadi*








*TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares continuaron sus avances contra las milicias leales al ex presidente fugitivo Mansour Hadi en la provincia de Marib, causando varias bajas en los militantes pro-Hadi.

Al menos 20 milicianos pro-Hadi murieron en operaciones militares por el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares, según al-Masirah; el canal de noticias árabe citó a fuentes locales que lo afirmaron este martes.

El equipo militar de las milicias pro-Hadi también sufrió daños importantes en el ataque.*

El martes, las fuerzas yemeníes dispararon dos misiles balísticos en contraofensivas contra la región suroeste de Arabia Saudí de Najran, golpeando objetivos que incluían un centro de mando militar saudí.

*El centro de mando, es el lugar con el mayor número de tropas de Arabia Saudita en la región, fue atacado con un misil Tochka el martes.*
 
Las fuerzas también dispararon un misil Zalzal 3 en la base militar de Rajla, sin embargo, los sauditas afirmaron más tarde que habían interceptado y destruido el misil antes del impacto._

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 16:44 ----------

_- Lanzamiento del misil "Zalzal 3" contra base militar saudí de Rajla, Najran:_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lvJsM_S0Dg&t=0s


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Nov 2016)

Me da que las conquistas de aldeas y bases saudíes son efímeras, que entran saquean destruyen y se van. A las dos semanas vuelven y otra vez la noticia de la toma.

Si no estarían más al norte.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Nov 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Me da que las conquistas de aldeas y bases saudíes son efímeras, que entran saquean destruyen y se van. A las dos semanas vuelven y otra vez la noticia de la toma.
> 
> Si no estarían más al norte.



Esa es su táctica, no pueden hacer más. 

Pero están tocando los cojones a la basura saudita que da gusto.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Nov 2016)

Para ellos ganar la guerra es que les reconozcan como Gobierno y que se vayan de Marib, como no pueden echarles pues les bombardean con misiles allí y allá y les atacan en las montañas de la frontera.

Con esto solo no van a doblar el brazo de Saud, y esperar que caiga el reino se va a hacer eterno.

Ojalá pudieran subir por la costa hacia La Meca.


----------



## ERB (18 Nov 2016)

*EEUU pide a las partes en conflicto en Yemen que apoyen "públicamente" el alto el fuego*

18 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) - El Gobierno de Estados Unidos ha reclamado este jueves a las partes en conflicto en Yemen que "expresen públicamente" su apoyo al alto el fuego anunciado, después de los combates registrados durante la jornada.

EEUU pide a las partes en conflicto en Yemen que apoyen "públicamente" el alto el fuego

+

Los huthis, dispuestos a dejar de combatir y sumarse a un gobierno de unidad en Yemen

+

Naciones Unidas y Arabia Saudí intentan convencer al Gobierno yemení de que regrese a las negociaciones


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Nov 2016)

_Saudis disregard ceasefire to launch 70 airstrikes across Yemen
*Saudíes indiferentes con el alto el fuego y lanzan 70 ataques aéreos a través de Yemen*
Por Leith Fadel -18/11/2016








DAMASCO, SIRIA (22:50) - *La Real Fuerza Aérea Saudí no tuvo en cuenta el alto el fuego que acordaron a principios de esta semana con el lanzamiento de más de 70 ataques aéreos en todo Yemen este viernes.

La Fuerza Aérea de Arabia comenzó el día con el lanzamiento de una serie de ataques aéreos sobre la capital de Yemen, apuntando a los barrios densamente poblados y sus mercados locales.

Además de sus ataques en Saná, la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia también golpeó las gobernaciones de Hajja, Sada, Ta'iz y Mar'ib.*

Los ataques aéreos de hoy en día son una clara violación de las directrices del alto el fuego que el régimen saudí había acordado adherirse durante su reunión con el secretario de Estado estadounidense, John Kerry._

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 18:20 ----------

_Saudi Mercenaries Murder 24 Yemeni Civilians in Mortar Attack on Bazaar
18 de noviembre de el año 2016 10:50
*Mercenarios de Arabia Saudí asesinan a 24 civiles yemeníes en ataque de mortero en un Bazar *








*Al menos dos docenas de personas han perdido la vida después de que militantes respaldados por Saud, leales al anterior gobierno yemení, lanzaran un ataque de mortero en un bazar en el suroeste de la provincia de Ta'izz.

El ataque ocurrió el jueves en la zona de Suftail en el Distrito de Hawban, situado al noreste de la ciudad de Taiz, la capital provincial,* según la cadena de televisión al-Masirah de Yemen citó a funcionarios de salud locales que, lo afirmaron.

*Otras 27 personas resultaron heridas cuando los proyectiles alcanzaron el bazar densamente poblado*
.
Arabia Saudita ha llevando a cabo una campaña militar destructiva contra Yemen desde marzo de 2015, en un intento de restaurar el ex presidente de Yemen Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, un aliado cercano de Riad, al poder.

El mando militar de Riad también ha estado proporcionando cobertura aérea a sus mercenarios que operan sobre el terreno contra las fuerzas del ejército de Yemen y los combatientes Houthi y aliados._

---------- Post added 18-nov-2016 at 18:26 ----------

_- Misil anti-tanque impacta un blindado saudita en un sitio en Jizan:_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1AUtgTQ8X8&t=0s


----------



## mirkoxx (20 Nov 2016)

_Misil balístico yemení, Zelzal, mata a 3 soldados saudíes en Jizan - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Misil balístico yemení, Zelzal, mata a 3 soldados saudíes en Jizan*
Publicada: domingo, 20 de noviembre de 2016 10:46








*Al menos tres militares saudíes murieron en un ataque misilístico lanzado por el Ejército yemení contra la región suroccidental saudí de Jizan.

Las fuerzas del Ejército yemení, apoyadas por el movimiento popular yemení, Ansarolá, dispararon el sábado un misil balístico Zelzal-3 contra puestos militares saudíes en Jizan y mataron a tres uniformados,* según la televisión estatal yemení Al-Masirah.

Los ataques tuvieron lugar en respuesta a la violación de la tregua de 48 horas por los soldados del régimen saudí, agregó la fuente.

Horas después de la entrada en vigor del alto el fuego (sábado), los cazas saudíes lanzaron varios ataques contra diversas provincias de Yemen, incluida Saná (capital), donde murió un número no determinado de civiles._

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 13:30 ----------

Mowali ‏@mowali75 2 h*Hace 2 horas* 
Aseer: destroying a Saudi Abrams tank with guided missile in Shabakah post in response to Saudi shelling of Yemeni borders #Saudi_Defeat
**

*Asir: destruido un tanque Abrams de Arabia Saudita con misil guiado en el puesto de Shabakah en respuesta a bombardeos de Arabia Saudita en la frontera de yemen #Saudi_Defeat*


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (21 Nov 2016)

*VIDEO: Saudi Arabia Violates Truce in Yemen 114 Times: Army Spokesman*

VIDEO: Saudi Arabia Violates Truce in Yemen 114 Times: Army Spokesman

Yemeni military officials say Saudi Arabia and its allies have violated a recent ceasefire declared by Riyadh in the country over 114 times.

Yemen’s army spokesman Brigadier General Sharaf Luqman said Sunday that the two-day ceasefire has been violated 114 times by Riyadh’s military since it went into effect on Saturday.

He said Saudi forces had launched attacks against various Yemeni provinces including Sana’a, Ta’izz and Sa’ada, adding that in some of the attacks internationally-banned weapons were used; Press TV reported.

The Yemeni general said the army forces and allied Popular Committees fighters remained committed to the cessation of hostilities, but were ready to “defend Yemen’s independence in the event of continuing aggression.”

Saudi Arabia said it had decided to begin a 48-hour ceasefire from 12:00 noon in Yemen’s timing (0900 GMT) on Saturday.

The official Saudi Press Agency (SPA) said the naval and air “blockade” would, however, remain in place and surveillance jets would continue to fly over Yemen.

The announcement followed a request for a ceasefire by Yemen’s former president Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi -- himself based in Riyadh -- to Saudi King Salman, a Saudi statement said.

Saudi Arabia has been leading an offensive against Yemen since March 2015 in a bid to crush the Houthi Ansarullah. The war has left at least 11,400 civilians dead, according to a latest tally by a Yemeni monitoring group.

The US has also been providing logistic and surveillance support to the kingdom in the bloody military campaign.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (24 Nov 2016)

*Yemeni Forces Seize Military Base in Saudi Arabia Border Region of Najran*

Yemeni forces have captured a military base in Saudi Arabia’s border region of Najran in their latest counterattack against the kingdom's military campaign in the impoverished southern neighbor.

ALALAM*-*Yemen

They stormed the newly-constructed Shatib base some 844 km south of the capital Riyadh on Thursday, Arabic-language al-Masirah television network reported.

The Yemeni soldiers and their allies engaged in an exchange of gunfire with Saudi troops at the base, leaving scores of them dead or injured.

A number of Saudi soldiers reportedly left their assault rifles and mortar shells behind and fled the base.

Yemeni troops have been trying to purge strategic military positions overlooking the city of Najran of Saudi soldiers.

On Wednesday, several Saudi-backed militiamen loyal to resigned president Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi were killed and injured during an ambush in the Midi district of the northwestern province of Hajjah.

Saudi Arabia has been engaged in a deadly campaign against Yemen since March 2015 in an attempt to bring back the former Yemeni government to power and undermine the Houthi Ansarullah movement.

The impoverished Arab country is grappling with the scarcity of food supplies and outbreak of diseases amid Saudi Arabia’s atrocious airstrikes.

The United Nations International Children's Fund (UNICEF) says 7.4 million Yemeni children are in dire need of medical help, and 370,000 run the risk of severe acute malnutrition, Press TV reported.


Yemeni Forces Seize Military Base in Saudi Arabia Border Region of Najran


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2016)

WikiLeaks ‏@wikileaks 2 hHace 2 horas

RELEASE: The #Yemen Files #HillaryClinton #YemenCrisis #Saudi #Iran #ISIL #AQAP #RedSea WikiLeaks - Yemen Files … #yemencrisis


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2016)

*
EE.UU. armó al Ejército de Yemen antes de la guerra *

Los documentos filtrados rezan que Yemen compró armas estadounidenses desde 2009 hasta 2015, fecha del inicio del conflicto armado. 

http://es.rt.com/4t6r


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Nov 2016)

_Yemeni snipers kill 3 Saudi soldiers
*Francotiradores de Yemen matan a 3 soldados saudíes*
Por Paul Antonopoulos -25/11/2016








*Soldados yemeníes mataron a tres soldados saudíes con disparos de francotiradores en el cruce fronterizo de al-Alab en la región del sudoeste de Arabia Saudita de Asir el viernes,* informó la televisión Al-Masirah.

*Los soldados yemeníes respaldados por las milicias Houthi también lanzaron varios misiles contra el campamento militar de al-Sarqah en la región de Asir, aunque no se han reportado víctimas.

Las fuerzas yemeníes también impidieron un ataque llevado por tropas de Arabia y mercenarios pro-Hadi en el distrito de Rabuah en Asir.*

PressTV también informó de que *las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron una andanada de proyectiles de artillería en una de las reuniones de soldados saudíes en las zonas de Beit al-Moshqaf y Madrasa al-Qawiyah en Jizan,* ubicada a 967 kilómetros al suroeste de Riad, capital de Arabia Saudita._

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 19:43 ----------

_*- Francotirador yemenita abate un soldado saudita en un puesto de Najran:*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRO3l5J0JZk

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 19:49 ----------

*- Puesto militar de mercenarios yemeníes pro-Hadi/Saudíes destruido por Houthies en el Desierto cerca de Midi:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNlwhUFu3oM


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (27 Nov 2016)

*VIDEO: Yemen Forces Hit Hard Saudi Military Bases in Najran, Assir Provinces*

The Yemeni army and popular forces targeted and pounded the Saudi military bases in Assir and Najran provinces with missiles, killing and injuring several Saudi army troops.

Alalam*Yemen

The Yemeni forces pounded al-Hejleh, al-Dis and al-Makhrouq military bases in Najran in Southern Saudi Arabia; FNA reported.

Saudi Arabia's al-Massial military base in Assir province also came under the Yemeni forces' attack.

Several Saudi forces were killed and many more were injured in the attack on their military bases and positions in Najran and Assir provinces.

Earlier on Sunday, the Yemeni army's missile unit hit several vessels of the Saudi-led Arab coalition with Katyusha rockets in the Southwestern waters of Ta'iz province.

"Five Saudi-led coalition vessels came under Yemeni rocket attacks in the coastal waters of the city of Zobab in Southwestern Ta'iz on Sunday morning," al-Masirah news channel quoted an unnamed military source as saying.

Meantime, the Yemeni forces targeted an armored military vehicle of the Saudi mercenaries in al-Mahzar region in Ta'iz province.

Military commanders announced on Saturday, the Yemeni army and popular forces have continued their advances in Ta'iz in the last four days, and inflicted 150 casualties on Saudi-backed militias in different parts of the province.

"The Yemeni forces attacked the gathering centers of the pro-Saudi militias in the Southern part of the city of Zobab in Ta'iz province and killed tens of terrorists," Senior Ansarullah Commander Ali al-Houthi said.

"The pro-Saudi mercenaries targeted and destroyed people's houses in Ta'iz province after they sustained major defeats in tough battles with the Yemeni forces in al-Shabakeh and Qashabeh regions as well as al-Hamra village on the outskirts of the city of al-Waziyeh," al-Houthi added.

Meantime, battlefield sources said nearly 150 pro-Hadi militias and Saudi mercenaries have been killed in fierce clashes with the Yemeni forces in Ta'iz province.

Also, the Arabic-language media quoted an unnamed Yemeni security commander as saying that over 60 Saudi mercenaries have been killed in clashes in Jahmalieh region of Ta'iz.

Meantime, a source, close to Qatiyat Battalions terrorist group which is under the command of Adnan Zariq in Ta'iz, said that at least 80 of their militants, including several senior commanders have been killed in clashes over past three days.

The source admitted that the Yemeni forces repelled the terrorist groups' attacks on strategic heights of al-Salsal and Ja'sheh in Saleh and blocked their penetration into al-Houban region.

Also, a Yemeni military source said the Eastern side of Ta'iz city frequently comes under attack by the Saudi-backed troops as it is the gate to al-Houban region in Northern Ta'iz where the Yemen army and popular forces have gathered.

"The Yemeni forces clashed with Saudi mercenaries in Saleh valley, and killed several of them despite the Saudi fighter jets air support for the militias," the source said.

Meantime, the Yemeni forces took control of the town of Saleh to the East of Ta'iz city and fortified their military positions around the town.

In late August, the Yemeni army and popular forces started military operations to win back Ta'iz province.

On Tuesday, the Yemeni army continued its advances in several regions in Ta'iz province, killing several militias loyal to Saudi Arabia, including senior commanders.

At least 25 Saudi mercenaries and their commanders were killed in fierce clashes with the Syrian army in the city of Ta'iz.


VIDEO: Yemen Forces Hit Hard Saudi Military Bases in Najran, Assir Provinces


----------



## alcorconita (28 Nov 2016)

Los guerrilleros yemenís se han convertido en Maestros del tiro parabólico: no fallan. 

Y sin apoyo electrónico extra. La madre que los parió, qué cojones le echan.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (28 Nov 2016)

*VIDEO: Saudi Airstrikes Killed 13 Civilians Near Port of Hodeida*

*At least 13 civilians were killed in Saudi airstrike near the western port city of Hodeida on Saturday, western port city of Hodeida.*

The officials told Associated Press on Monday that airstrikes hit two homes in rural areas northeast of Hodeida, which is under control of the country's Shiite Houthi Ansarullah Revolutionaries.
Raheeb Abdel Karim, resident of the destroyed house told AP that "We left Taiz and we came to Hodeida, but we were attacked here. My wife, my sister, my brother, brother-in-law and cousin; all five of them died in the shelling. Also my cousin's family. A family of five, all dead in the attack."
On Sunday the twisted ruins of a communication tower, also hit in the attack, could be seen lying across the debris of one of the houses, while holes could be seen in the walls of another house.
The personal belongings of the inhabitants lay strewn around in the debris and dust.
According to Al Thawra hospital in Hodeida, women and children were among the victims.
In March 2015 Saudi Arabia aggression to Yemen begun to restore former fleed President Mansour Hadi.

en.alalam.ir/news/1890528


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (29 Nov 2016)

*Yemeni Houthi Ansarullah Announce New National Salvation Government*

The Yemeni Houthi Ansarullah movement and its allies have announced the forming of a new “national salvation” government.
ALALAM - Yemen
According to Yemeni news sources on Monday, the new government will be led by the former governor of Aden, Abdul Aziz Bin Habtoor, and is tasked with the administration of country’s internal affairs and dealing with Saudi Arabia’s relentless aggression against the impoverished nation.

It will be comprised of 35 ministers, including seven state ministers and three deputy prime ministers.
The new government is set to replace the Supreme Political Council, which was established by the Houthis and the party of former president Ali Abdullah Saleh earlier in the year.
The Ansarullah movement has stressed that the new body’s establishment will not hinder the UN-brokered peace talks, the last round of which ended in deadlock in August.

Meanwhile, at least four civilians were killed by Saudi artillery fire on residential areas in the town of Shida in Sa’ada province. According to Yemeni media three of the dead were children.
Several homes and farms were also destroyed as Saudi troops targeted the nearby town of Zahir with artillery and missile fire.
The Saudi campaign began in March 2015 in a bid to crush the Houthi Ansarullah movement and reinstate the former Yemeni administration. The war has left at least 11,400 civilians dead, according to a latest tally by a Yemeni monitoring group.

Yemeni Houthi Ansarullah Announce New National Salvation Government


----------



## SPQR (30 Nov 2016)

Green lemon ‏@green_lemonnn 19 nov.

#Saudi French Nexter CAESAR howitzer used by Saudi forces to fire 155mm WP projectiles against Yemen territories - "Enemy of Allah" targeted

Green lemon op Twitter: "#Saudi French Nexter CAESAR howitzer used by Saudi forces to fire 155mm WP projectiles against Yemen territories - "Enemy of Allah" targeted https://t.co/60HJxb1CgO"







---------------------

Houthíes aciertan de lleno en campamento militar saudí con un misil Zizal-2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypDNebM1-6E#t=13

---------------------------


alex @africaken1

Sudanese army mechanics maintaining UAE Oshkosh M-ATV MRAP's in Yemen













alex op Twitter: "Sudanese army mechanics maintaining UAE Oshkosh M-ATV MRAP's in Yemen https://t.co/qY6VSOhn30"


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2016)

UN criticizes new government in Yemen


La ONU critica nuevo gobierno en Yemen


(Trad. Google)
30/11/2016

Por Paul Antonopoulos


Las Naciones Unidas han criticado el establecimiento del gobierno "salvación nacional" del Yemen por el movimiento Houthi y sus aliados que fueron juramentados por el Consejo Político Supremo en la capital del país, Sanaa.

El nuevo gobierno reemplazó al Consejo Político Supremo, que fue establecido por los Houthis y el partido del ex presidente Ali Hadi.

El enviado especial de la ONU para Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed se refirió a él como "un obstáculo nuevo e innecesario" para las conversaciones de paz, según un comunicado difundido el martes, a pesar de que los Houthis aseguren que el nuevo gobierno no bloqueará las conversaciones negociadas por la ONU.

"Yemen está en una coyuntura crítica. Las acciones recientemente adoptadas por Ansarullah y la Asamblea Popular General sólo complicarán la búsqueda de una solución pacífica. Las partes deben mantener los intereses nacionales de Yemen por encima de las estrechas ambiciones partidistas y tomar medidas inmediatas para poner fin a las divisiones políticas y abordar los problemas de seguridad, humanitarios y económicos del país ", dijo la declaración.

"Pido a los representantes de Ansarullah y del Congreso Popular General que reconsideren su enfoque y demuestren su compromiso con el proceso de paz con acciones concretas", agregó la declaración.


----------



## Galiciaverde (30 Nov 2016)

EEUU utilizó a España para entrenar a altos mandos militares de Yemen: EEUU utilizó a España para entrenar a altos mandos militares de Yemen | Diario Público
*El Pentágono subvencionó la compra de un avión CN-235 para nutrir a las Fuerzas Aéreas yemeníes. El acuerdo con el fabricante contemplaba una instrucción en Sevilla que duró más de cuatro meses.* El aparato acabó destruido poco después en un ataque de Arabia Saudí dentro de su brutal ofensiva, apoyada precisamente por Washington, contra Yemen...

... *La Casa Blanca dio 38 millones de dólares (algo más de 34 millones de euros) a las autoridades yemeníes para que compraran un avión CN-235 a Airbus Military*, con sede en la ciudad andaluza, y lo emplearan en operaciones antiterroristas. El acuerdo incluía, según los documentos filtrados a los que ha tenido acceso Público y tal y como ha confirmado a este diario el fabricante de aviones, una instrucción en suelo español para seis pilotos y 22 encargados de las tareas de mantenimiento del aparato, un carguero bimotor de ala alta.

*Los militares yemeníes, entre los que había altos mandos, permanecieron en Sevilla algo más de cuatro meses. Estaba previsto que el entrenamiento se desarrollara entre septiembre de 2012 y marzo de 2013, pero, tras varios aplazamientos, no concluyó hasta mediados de agosto de 2013*, según refleja una carta de Randolph Rosin, entonces representante del Departamento de Estado de EEUU en Saná, enviada al general Ahmed Ali al-Ashwal, el que fuera jefe de personal del Ministro de Defensa de Yemen.

*Por las instalaciones de Airbus Military de Andalucía pasaron un general de brigada, un teniente coronel, un comandante o tres capitanes del Ejército yemení ─los seis pilotos que fueron entrenados─. Todos ellos, junto al personal de tierra instruido, se beneficiaron de dietas diarias y de un seguro médico durante su estancia en Sevilla.* Fuentes de Airbus remarcan que este tipo de capacitación es algo "normal" y que se hace siempre que se firma un contrato con un nuevo operador, en este caso el Gobierno de Yemen. Sin embargo, *lo que no está establecido en el acuerdo, al menos de forma oficial, es el grado de implicación de EEUU en el entrenamiento de los militares, con especial fijación en su aprendizaje del inglés...*

Leer más: EEUU utilizó a España para entrenar a altos mandos militares de Yemen | Diario Público









.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (30 Nov 2016)

*VIDEO + Houthi Leader : New Government Aimed at Better Serving Yemenis*

The leader of Yemen’s Houthi Ansarullah movement says the newly-formed national salvation government is aimed at boosting efforts to run the country’s domestic affairs and better serve the nation, saying everyone must work to pave the way for an eventual popular victory.
Alalam - Yemen 

Abdul-Malik al-Houthi made the remarks on Tuesday on the occasion of the 49th anniversary of South Yemen’s independence from Britain in the 1960s.
“The formation of the national salvation government is of great importance as it will consolidate positions inside the country and efforts to provide service to the people,” he said, according to Yemen’s al-Masirah television.
“Everyone should make efforts so the Yemeni people emerge victorious in the end.”
Houthi also urged the public to hold rallies in support of the new administration and ignore efforts made by certain parties to create division among the nation’s ranks.
Earlier on Tuesday, the new Yemeni government was sworn in after the Houthi Ansarullah movement and their allies announced its formation.
The national salvation government is to replace the Supreme Political Council, which was set up earlier this year by Ansarullah and the General People’s Congress, the party of former president, Ali Abdullah Saleh, to run the country’s affairs.
The new administration has vowed to help UN efforts to bring about peace in the country.
The Houthis took control of state affairs in 2014 after former president Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi resigned despite Ansarullah calls to review the decision, a move that created more chaos in a country already grappling with al-Qaeda terror threats.
Hadi then fled to the Saudi capital, Riyadh, before returning to the port city of Aden earlier this year.


VIDEO + Houthi Leader : New Government Aimed at Better Serving Yemenis


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (1 Dic 2016)

Yemeni Political Parties Express Full Support for New Government

*Political factions in Yemen have expressed full support for the newly-formed "national salvation government", vowing to help the administration accomplish its political, economic, security and military tasks for a final popular victory.*

In a ceremony marking the 49th anniversary of South Yemen's independence from the British colonial rule in the capital Sana’a on Wednesday, the parties voiced their readiness to cooperate with the new government; Press TV reported.

Head of the Supreme Revolutionary Committee Mohammad Ali al-Houthi hailed the ceremony as a sacred occasion for the Yemeni people, saying it inspires the public to stand firm against any act of aggression on their beleaguered country.

President of the Karamat party, Abdul-Malek al-Hujari, also pledged support on behalf of all Yemeni political factions to the Supreme Political Council -- a coalition between the Houthi Ansarullah movement and former president Ali Abdullah Saleh’s General People’s Congress party, lauding the formation of the new government.

Hajari further underlined that his party will spare no effort to assist the salvation government advance its plans.

On Tuesday, the new Yemeni government was sworn in after the Houthi Ansarullah movement and their allies announced its formation.

The national salvation government is to replace the Supreme Political Council. It is tasked with running Yemen’s internal affairs and dealing with Saudi Arabia’s aggression against the impoverished nation.

The new government, led by the former governor of Aden Abdul Aziz Bin Habtoor, has vowed to help UN efforts restore peace and stability in the country.

Habtoor has described the formation of the ruling structure as a vital step in the administration of domestic affairs, asserting that Saudi crimes against Yemeni people would not go unanswered.

The sheer number of the operational sorties conducted by the Saudi military since March 2015, namely 150,000, was a testament to the true nature of the Saudi aggression, he said on Tuesday.

Saudi Arabia has been engaged in a deadly campaign against Yemen since March 2015 in an attempt to bring back the former Yemeni government to power and undermine the Houthi Ansarullah movement.

The impoverished Arab country is grappling with the scarcity of food supplies and outbreak of diseases amid Saudi Arabia’s atrocious airstrikes.

The United Nations International Children's Fund (UNICEF) says 7.4 million Yemeni children are in dire need of medical help, and 370,000 run the risk of severe acute malnutrition.


----------



## Creador de Mitos (2 Dic 2016)

*Delegación Houthi llega a Beijing para reunirse con el gobierno chino*



Spoiler



Una delegación del movimiento Yemeni Houthi Ansarullah viajó a China para mantener conversaciones con altos funcionarios sobre el conflicto en el país empobrecido agravado por la agresión militar saudita, informó PressTV.

Por invitación del gobierno chino, el portavoz de Houthi, Mohammad Abdulsalam, figuras importantes como Hamza al-Houthi y Mahdi al-Mashat llegaron el jueves a Beijing para discutir la resolución del conflicto en Yemen con el apoyo de China y ayudar a construir relaciones.

China siempre ha hecho llamamientos para que la crisis en Yemen, así como en Siria, se resuelva mediante un diálogo político en lugar de medios militares.



Fuente:Houthi delegation arrives in Beijing to meet Chinese government


----------



## BudSpencer (2 Dic 2016)

Creador de Mitos dijo:


> *Delegación Houthi llega a Beijing para reunirse con el gobierno chino*



Los chinos están preocupados porque una parte enorme de su comercio atraviesa el golfo de Adén.


----------



## Javisklax (2 Dic 2016)

Ostia los Chinos, los invitaron ellos, eso es un movimiento clarisimo, y aviso a navegantes, estos quieren una Arabia jodida, se huele en el ambiente, pero van a lo chino de tranquis y poco a poco


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (3 Dic 2016)

Creador de Mitos dijo:


> *Delegación Houthi llega a Beijing para reunirse con el gobierno chino*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya saben a dónde ir...


----------



## ERB (3 Dic 2016)

*Ansarolá: Gobierno de Salvación Nacional servirá al pueblo yemení*
30/11/16

El lunes, Ansarolá y el Partido del Congreso General del Pueblo (GPC, en inglés), al que pertenece el expresidente Ali Abdolá Saleh (1990-2012), anunciaron la formación de un nuevo Gobierno de ‘Salvación Nacional’, que reemplazará al Supremo Consejo Político, creado el pasado agosto.

El nuevo Ejecutivo se formó luego de que el expresidente fugitivo, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, rechazara un plan de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), según el cual, Hadi debería entregar el poder a un vicepresidente designado por consenso con Ansarolá. (...) No obstante, el entrante Gobierno que será liderado por el exgobernador de la provincia de Adén (sur) Abdelaziz Saleh bin Habtur, ha prometido ayudar a los esfuerzos de la ONU para lograr la paz en el empobrecido país árabe.

El jefe del Gobierno de ‘Salvación Nacional’ recordó que los 150.000 ataques que llevó a cabo la denominada coalición contra Yemen desde marzo de 2015 muestra la verdadera naturaleza de la agresión saudí, y prometió una respuesta contundente a dichos ataques mortales que han dejado hasta el momento más de 7000 civiles muertos, según la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS).

Ansarolá: Gobierno de Salvación Nacional servirá al pueblo yemení - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Dic 2016)

_Francotiradores yemeníes matan a 4 soldados saudíes en represalia - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Francotiradores yemeníes matan a 4 soldados saudíes en represalia*
Publicada: domingo, 4 de diciembre de 2016 0:24 Actualizada: domingo, 4 de diciembre de 2016 3:50








*Los francotiradores del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá abaten a 4 militares saudíes en represalia por los bombardeos saudíes en Yemen.*

De acuerdo con la información aportada este sábado por la televisión yemení Al-Masirah, *tres soldados saudíes fueron ultimados por las tropas yemeníes en el campamento militar de Al-Dhabra, ubicada en la región fronteriza de Jizan, en el suroeste del reino árabe.*

El mismo medio ha reportado que *en otra ofensiva lanzada por los comités populares yemeníes contra una base en la ciudad de Al-Raboah, en Asir, resultó muerto otro uniformado saudí.*

Desde marzo de 2015, cuando Riad lanzó una ilegal campaña de ataques aéreos contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe, en un intento por restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su estrecho aliado, las localidades fronterizas del sur de Arabia Saudí suelen ser blanco de los ataques de las fuerzas yemeníes.

El Ejército y las fuerzas de comités populares yemeníes afirman actuar en represalia por los bombardeos perpetrados por el régimen de Al-Saud contra las infraestructuras y civiles en Yemen._


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (4 Dic 2016)

*New Assault on Yemen Coastline Set to Launch by Pro-Hadi Militias*

* Yemen’s former president Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi has ordered a major assault on the country’s the Red Sea coast against Houthi Ansarullah fighters and allied army forces, who have been defending the nation against a deadly Saudi offensive.*

Alalam Yemen

Yemeni military sources said Saturday that reinforcements have been deployed by the ex-government to the war-torn country’s Red Sea shoreline, which is mostly controlled by army troops and Ansarullah fighters, AFP reported.

The former government now aims to push the Houthis back “from the western coast and Bab al-Mandab [Strait],” a Yemeni source said.

The offensive aims to seize an area stretching from Dhubab District in the southwestern province of Tai’zz to al-Khukha District, located 90 kilometers (60 miles) northwards. The contingents use tank reinforcements, armored vehicles, and Katyusha rocket launchers, according to the report.

Meanwhile, reports say Ta’izz been the scene of fierce clashes between Yemeni armed forces and pro-Saudi since Saturday.

Saudi aircraft were also reported to have carried out as many as 13 strikes against residential buildings in Sanhan District in western Sana’a Province, causing considerable damage to civilian properties.

Separately, it was reported on Sunday that the Yemeni army and Ansarullah fighters had targeted gunboats belonging to the Saudi mercenaries off Dhubab.

The Houthis took control of state affairs in 2014 after Hadi resigned despite Ansarullah’s calls on him to review the decision. Hadi’s resignation created more chaos in a country already grappling with al-Qaeda terror threats, Press TV reported.

New Assault on Yemen Coastline Set to Launch by Pro-Hadi Militias


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2016)

*Ataques aéreos sauditas matan a marineros paquistaníes frente a costas yemeníes*


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (5 Dic 2016)

mazuste dijo:


> *Ataques aéreos sauditas matan a marineros paquistaníes frente a costas yemeníes*



VIDEO : Saudi Airstrikes Kill Pakistani Sailors Off Yemeni Coast

video en el enlace: VIDEO : Saudi Airstrikes Kill Pakistani Sailors Off Yemeni Coast

*At least six Pakistani sailors have reportedly been killed after a Saudi strike targeted their boat off the Yemeni coast.*

Saudi airstrikes kill Pakistani sailors off Yemeni coast

At least six Pakistani sailors have reportedly been killed after a Saudi strike targeted their boat off the Yemeni coast.

The Saudi air raid targeted the boat, which was carrying 12 Pakistani sailors off Mukha coast in the Yemeni province of Ta’izz on Sunday, Yemen’s Saba news agency said.

According to the report, the other six sailors are still unaccounted for.

The deadly raid comes amid the Riyadh regime continues its brutal military campaign against neighboring Yemen, which was launched in March 2015 to reinstall the former Yemeni government.

Yemen’s former president Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi has ordered a major assault on the country’s Red Sea coast against Houthi Ansarullah fighters and allied army forces, who have been defending the nation against a deadly Saudi offensive.

*Reports said on Sunday that Saudi warplanes had intensified their air raids on the province of Ta’izz, which has witnessed heavy fighting on the ground between pro-Hadi militants and Yemeni armed forces in recent days.*

*Meanwhile, a child was killed as Saudi fighter jets bombed residential buildings in the province of Sa’ada.*

The girl’s father and two of her brothers were also injured in the attack, which targeted the province’s district of Razih.

*In the same province, another airstrike hit the Baqim district and left a Yemeni woman dead and two children wounded.*

The Saudi military aggression has left at least 11,400 civilians dead, according to the latest tally by a Yemeni monitoring group.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (6 Dic 2016)

*VIDEO: Saudi Fighter Jets Strike Regions in Yemeni Province of Sa’ada*

en el enlace

VIDEO: Saudi Fighter Jets Strike Regions in Yemeni Province of Sa

Saudi warplanes have carried out a series of new aerial attacks against areas across Yemen.

ALALAM – Yemen

On Tuesday morning, Saudi fighter jets launched nearly two dozen airstrikes against Baqim, Kitaf wa al-Boqe’e, Majz, al-Dhaher, Monabbih, and Thu’ban districts *in the northwestern Yemeni province of Sa’ada*. There were, however, no immediate reports on possible casualties and the extent of the damage caused, Arabic-language al-Masirah television network reported.

*Saudi artillery units also pounded several areas in the Monabbih and Shada’a districts of the same Yemeni province*, but no reports of fatalities were available.

Additionally, *Saudi military aircraft bombarded various areas in the Nihm district of the capital province of Sana’a.*

*A military camp was hit in the al-Khawkhah district of the coastal western province of Hudaydah. A number of areas were targeted in the Bayt al-Faqih district as well.*


----------



## SPQR (9 Dic 2016)

En vez de llevarlos a un museo, en Yemen ponen a los T-34 a trabajar... ::

Oryx op Twitter: "Alive and kicking! A T-34/85 of Yemen's National Army targeting Houthis in Dhale Governorate. https://t.co/kqcRGNfYVK"







------------

Interesante artículo sobre la base militar de los Emiratos (UAE) en el puerto de Assab (Eritrea). La han construido casi en su totalidad en los últimos 15 meses. Dado que los petrogolfos no son muy dados a luchar, ¿usaran eritreos como carne de cañón?







Aparecen fotos satélite del barco de transporte de tropas dañado por misiles recientemente.

The UAE Joins an Exclusive Club | Stratfor







También parece que tienen drones. Y muy probablemente estén utilizando esta base para los ataques en Libia.


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Dic 2016)

*Fuerzas de Yemen toman el control de una posición saudí en Asir; sauditas huyen dejando tras de si blindados y cadáveres de compañeros:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZeUmNq2oUQ

---------- Post added 11-dic-2016 at 18:39 ----------

*Bombardeando zonas militares sauditas en Jizan:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV8JTI9tKfk


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (12 Dic 2016)

*Yemeni Army Pound Pro-Saudi Mercenaries' Gatherings in Al-Jawf Province by Zalzal-I Missiles*

* The Yemeni army Hit the gathering centers of the Saudi mercenaries in al-Jawf province with Zalzal-I missiles, killing and wounding several of them.*

The pro-Saudi mercenaries' military positions in the cities of Khob and al-Sha'af *were hit by Zalzal-I missiles in reaction to Saudi Arabia's continued airstrikes on the Yemeni civilians across the kingdom's neighbor*; FNA reported.

Several pro-Saudi mercenaries were killed and wounded in the Yemeni attacks.
*Meantime, the snipers of the Yemeni army and popular forces shot dead four Saudi military men in Najran province in Southern Saudi Arabia*.

Earlier on Monday, the Yemeni army and popular forces continued their advances in Ta'iz province, and killed several mercenaries loyal to former fugitive President Mansour Hadi in fierce clashes.

"The Yemeni forces continued their advances in the Southwestern part of Ta'iz province and killed over 20 pro-Hadi militias," Senior Yemeni Military Commander Colonel Abdel Rashed Ossman al-Ja'ali told FNA.

Colonel al-Ja'ali pointed to the control of the Yemeni forces backed by local tribesmen on the Southern part of Ta'iz province, and said, "The Yemenis will not allow the Saudi mercenaries to occupy this province."

He reiterated that the Yemeni army and popular forces thwarted an attempt by the Saudi mercenaries to advance towards al-Zobab region after killing and injuring several of them.

In a relevant development on Sunday, the Yemeni army's missile and artillery units hit hard the Saudi military positions in al-Jawf and Shabwah provinces as the country's popular forces inflicted heavy losses on the terrorists in Ma'rib.

*The pro-Saudi mercenaries' military positions were hit by two Sorkheh-3 missiles in Wadi Harab region in the Southernmost location of al-Aqaba*.

In Shabwah province, a Yemeni army's missile hit the pro-Saudi mercenaries in al-Safra district of the city of Asilan.

The Yemeni army's artillery units also pounded the gathering centers and military hardware of the pro-Saudi mercenaries in Wadi Zahaba in Shabwah province, killing and wounding several militias.

Meantime, a senior military commander disclosed that heavy clashes are underway between Yemeni popular forces and the Saudi mercenaries in residential areas of Ma'rib province.

"The pro-Saudi mercenaries have taken shelter in mosques and schools," Senior Ansarullah commander Zayd Ebrahim Ahmad told FNA on Sunday.

He reiterated that *the Yemeni popular forces destroyed 14 armored vehicles of the pro-Saudi forces in Ma'rib.*

Also on Saturday, the Yemeni army and popular forces targeted and pounded several strategic Saudi military bases in the Southern part of the kingdom with a barrage of missile attacks, inflicting heavy losses on the Riyadh government troops.

The Yemeni forces hit the military bases in Assir province in Southern Saudi Arabia in retaliation for the Saudi airstrikes on the Yemeni civilians across the neighboring country.

Media sources announced that al-Malteh and al-Shabakeh military bases in Assir province came under the Yemeni missile attacks.

There are yet no reports on the exact number of the Saudi troops killed in the attack, the sources added.

Meantime, the Yemeni army and popular forces conducted military operation against the Saudi troops in the border city of Jizan and captured new positions.

In relevant developments earlier this week, the Yemeni army and popular forces continued their advances in Southern Saudi Arabia, inflicting losses on the military hardware of the kingdom's government troops.

The Saudi military bases, positions, hardware were hit hard in the Yemeni forces' attacks in Assir, Jizan and Najran provinces in retaliation for Saudi Arabia's continued airstrikes on the Yemeni civilian population.

"The Yemeni army destroyed an armored vehicle of the Saudi army in Sahveh military base in Assir province," the Arabic-language al-Mayadeen satellite TV quoted an unnamed military source as saying.

The source noted that seven military vehicles of the Saudi army came under Yemeni forces' mortar attacks in Sharqan region.

The Yemeni army and popular forces also destroyed the gathering center of Saudi soldiers in al-Meysal region of Assir province.

Yemeni Army Pound Pro-Saudi Mercenaries' Gatherings in Al-Jawf Province by Zalzal-I Missiles


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (14 Dic 2016)

*After US, UK Cooperating with Saudi in Killing Yemeni Children*

After long and full support with Saudi Arabia in killing Civilians specially children in Yemen the US will halt a planned arms sale to Saudi Arabia after to be accused WAR CRIMES in Yemen. The announcement came just 2 days after UK restated support for Saudi Arabia in killing Yemeni Children.
Alalam - Yemen
But US will continue future air training of Saudi Arabia as officials said will limit it. Up to 10,000 people have been killed since Saudi Arabia started aggression in Yemen to restor its allied former flee president Mansour Hadi.
The UN stated in August that the Saudi Arabia and its partners is responsible for 60 percent of the civilian deaths. But it is in real at least.
Speaking at Prime Minister’s Questions (PMQs) on Wednesday, the UK PM defended Britain’s continued support for Saudi Arabia.
“The intervention in Yemen is a UN-backed intervention. As I’ve said previously, where there are allegations of breaches of international humanitarian law, then we require those to be properly investigated,” Theresa May said, in response to US arms blockade.
“We do have a relationship with Saudi Arabia, the security of the Persian Gulf is important to us, and I would also simply remind the right honorable gentleman that actually the counter-terrorism links we have with Saudi Arabia, the intelligence we get from Saudi Arabia, has saved potentially hundreds of lives here in the UK.”
Boris Johnson UK FM restated his support for the Saudi aggression in Yemen on a visit to Riyadh on the weekend. He said it was intolerable that Saudi Arabia faced attack from over its southern border.
Meanwhile, Britain was accused of war crimes on Wednesday by the new prime minister of Yemen’s Houthi movement.
“They have sold cluster bombs to Saudi Arabia. They know the Saudis are going to drop them on Yemen… in Sa'adah and in Sana'a and other provinces,” Abdulaziz bin Habtour told Sky News.
“I don't think they are guilty of war crimes, I believe so. They are participating in the bombing of Yemen people.”
The British government refused to stop selling arms to Saudi Arabia in November, rejecting calls from two parliamentary committees and human rights groups.
According to Campaign Against the Arms Trade (CAAT), Britain licensed £3.3 billion (US$4.1 billion) of arms sales to Riyadh during the first 12 months of the Yemen war.
The UK is still training the Saudi Air Force despite growing evidence of the Saudi-led coalition’s crimes against civilians in Yemen, Defence Secretary Michael Fallon admitted, replying to an MP’s...
Britain also provides support in the form of military experts who are “in control rooms” of the Saudi coalition as it bombs Houthi forces in Yemen, Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Jubeir confirmed in January.

en.alalam.ir/news/1897337


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Dic 2016)

*Emboscada con explosivos a un vehículo militar saudí en Jizan y muerte de toda su tripulación:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pYBNk2HayU

---------- Post added 15-dic-2016 at 17:18 ----------

_Saudi Military Bases Shelled by Yemeni Forces, One Soldier Killed
15 de diciembre de el año 2016 13:00
*Bases Militares Saudíes bombardeadas por las fuerzas yemeníes, un soldado muerto*








*El ejército yemení y combatientes aliados de los comités populares han atacado dos bases militares en el interior de Arabia Saudita, matando al menos a un soldado saudita e hiriendo a decenas.*

*Alalam - Yemen*

*Uno de los ataques de artillería fue lanzado contra las posiciones de Arabia Saudita en Makhrooq en Najran en el que un soldado murió y otros tres vehículos militares fueron destruidos, informó el jueves la cadena de televisión al-Masirah de Yemen.

Según el informe, observaron que decenas de tropas de Arabia Saudita huyeron de sus posiciones cuando se vieron bajo el ataque de Yemen.

Los combatientes yemeníes atacaron otra base militar de Arabia en Najran con proyectiles de artillería y volaron un enorme depósito de armamento.*

Los ataques se llevaron a cabo en venganza por la persistencia de los ataques aéreos sauditas contra Yemen que se encuentra devastado por la guerra.

El desarrollo se produjo dos días después de que aviones de guerra saudíes atacaron la provincia yemení de Saná durante varias horas en una ola sin precedentes de ataques aéreos contra el país en los últimos meses.

Los cazabombarderos realizaron hasta 25 ataques aéreos contra varios distritos de la capital de Yemen, Saná, según informaron los medios locales.

Más de 11.400 yemeníes, entre ellos mujeres y niños, han muerto en el curso de la agresión militar de Arabia Saudita contra la vecina Yemen desde marzo de 2015._


----------



## JimJones (15 Dic 2016)

Horny Report 65 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(15/12 a las 22:52:07) 48:44 15044219 - iVoox


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (16 Dic 2016)

*Bombing in Yemen’s Taiz Kills Five, Injures Ten*

A bomb explosion has struck a district in the southwestern Yemeni province of Taiz, leaving five people dead and 10 others wounded.
The casualties came after a bomber set off his explosives in a market in the neighborhood of Sharab al-Rawnah on Thursday; albawaba reported.
No group or individual has claimed responsibility for the incident, but al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) and Daesh have occasionally carried out attacks in the region.

Militant groups have taken advantage of the chaos and breakdown of security in Yemen to tighten their grip on the southern parts of the Arab country.

This is while Saudi Arabia has been incessantly pounding Yemen since March 2015 with the purpose of restoring the country’s government and crushing the Houthi movement.

More than 11,400 Yemenis, including women and children, have been killed in the Saudi military aggression, according to a latest tally by a Yemeni monitoring group.

Bombing in Yemen


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Dic 2016)

Mueren 42 soldados en un atentado suicida contra un cuartel en Yemen


Al menos 42 soldados han muerto en un atentado suicida perpetrado cerca de una base militar en la ciudad portuaria de Adén, en el sur de Yemen, informaron fuentes hospitalarias.Según la emisora Al Arabiya, el atacante se hizo volar por los aires en el lugar donde los soldados se habían congregado para recoger sus salarios. Otras decenas de soldados resultaron heridas en el atentado, que hasta el momento no ha sido reivindicado por ningún grupo.El 10 de diciembre, otro atentado suicida en Adén había causado la muerte de 48 soldados, según el Ministerio yemení de Relaciones Exteriores. El suicida había detonado su cinturón de explosivos en medio de un grupo de soldados que también estaban esperando el pago de sus salarios. El atentado fue reivindicado por la milicia terrorista Estado Islámico, según el Ministerior del Exterior.Adén es la capital provisional del Gobierno yemení apoyado por Arabia Saudí y otros aliados sunitas, que desde hace más de dos años viene librando una guerra contra rebeldes chiitas hutíes respaldados por Irán.


Mueren 42 soldados en un atentado suicida contra un cuartel en Yemen | Internacional Home | EL MUNDO


UN GOLPE MUY FUERTE A LOS SOLDADOS yEMENIES.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (18 Dic 2016)

*Pro-Saudi Militias Sustain Heavy Casualties in Ballistic Missile Attacks in Yemen*

The Yemeni army and popular forces hit the gathering centers of the pro-Saudi military positions in Ta'iz province in Western Yemen with several ballistic missiles.
The pro-Saudi militias stationed in Ta'iz sustained heavy losses after they came under attack by, at least, two Zalzal-2 ballistic missiles; FNA reported.
Eyewitness said a large number of pro-Saudi mercenaries were also wounded in the Yemeni missile attacks.
They said that several military vehicles of the militias were also destroyed in the ballistic missile attacks.
In a relevant development earlier on Sunday, Yemen's Army, backed by popular forces, launched heavy missile and artillery attacks on the gatherings of the Saudi-led forces and Saudi Army bases in the kingdom’s Southwestern regions of Jizan and Najran in retaliation for recent killings of Yemeni people in attacks by the Saudi-led coalition.
A military source told Al Masirah TV network the retaliatory attacks on Al-Hamad and al-Thawilah military bases in Najran region were carried out by the Yemeni army's missile and artillery units in cooperation with fighters from allied Popular Committees.
The Yemeni Army and its allies also launched mortar attacks on several gatherings of Saudi-backed mercenaries, West of al-Tuwal Crossing in Najran region, the source added.
In a separate development, the Saudi-led forces' gatherings in al-Khouyeh and Jalah military base in Najran also came under intensive attacks as the Yemeni forces unleashed a barrage of artillery fire against the Saudi Army positions, in an apparent retaliation for the Riyadh regime’s incessant aerial bombardment campaign against the Yemeni people.
More than 12,800 Yemenis, including women and children, have been killed in the course of the Saudi military aggression against neighboring Yemen since March 2015.
This is while international right groups have repeatedly condemned Riyadh over its onslaught against Yemen. They have also warned of a humanitarian crisis in the impoverished country.
The Saudi campaign was launched with the aim of reinstating Yemen’s former president Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi.
Hadi, a loyal Riyadh ally, resigned last year and fled to the Saudi capital. He later returned to the country’s port city of Aden.
Hadi has rejected a United Nations peace roadmap, saying the initiative favors Ansarullah movement, while the movement is the main popular base which has been defending the country against the Saudi invasion.

Pro-Saudi Militias Sustain Heavy Casualties in Ballistic Missile Attacks in Yemen


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (22 Dic 2016)

*8 Millions Yemeni Children at Risk of Death When Health System Collapses*

8 Million Yemeni Children at Risk of Death When Health System Collapses
8 Million Yemeni Children at Risk of Death When Health System Collapses
“Save the Children” an international NGO promoting the rights of children in its latest investigation says Yemen health system is on the verge of breaking apart, with some eight million kids in need of basic healthcare amid a deadly Saudi war on Yemen.
Alalam - Yemen
Save the Children Fund delivered the warning on Tuesday in a report titled Struggling to Survive.
The report said at least 1,219 children had died as a direct result of warfare in the country, adding, however, that the “invisible causalities of Yemen’s war” are much higher.
“A chronic lack of medical supplies and staff are causing an additional 10,000 preventable deaths per year,” the report said.
“An estimated 1,000 children are dying every week from preventable killers like diarrhea, malnutrition and respiratory tract infections,” Edward Santiago, the body’s Yemen country director, was cited in the report as saying.

Saudi Arabia initiated the military aggression on Yemen in March 2015 to reinstall Yemen’s former fugitive president Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, a dedicated Riyadh ally.
Around 11,400 people have so far fallen victim to Saudi raids, according to the latest tally by a Yemeni monitoring group.
The Fund further said more than 270 health facilities had been damaged as a result of the conflict.
Recent estimates suggest that more than half of the 3,500 assessed health facilities have been closed or are only functioning partially, it added.
The situation has left eight million children without access to basic healthcare, the report said, citing UN figures.
In August, Doctors Without Borders warned that the health system in the war-ridden nation was close to collapsing due to the Saudi military aggression.
Back in June, the United Nations reported that some 10,000 Yemeni children, all under the age of five, had lost their lives during the previous year alone.
The deaths were caused by “totally avoidable and preventable diseases,” UN spokesman Stephane Dujarric said at the time.


----------



## SPQR (22 Dic 2016)

Los carros de combate en la Guerra de Yemen


----------



## mirkoxx (24 Dic 2016)

*Destrucción de un blindado saudí en Jizan:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3wjQhcKFKI

---------- Post added 24-dic-2016 at 14:34 ----------

_16 Saudi soldiers and mercenaries killed by Yemeni forces
*16 soldados saudíes y mercenarios muertos por las fuerzas yemeníes*
Por Paul Antonopoulos - 24/12/2016








*Soldados del ejército de Yemen, respaldados por los combatientes de los comités populares, han abatido a tiros a tres soldados de Arabia Saudita en el sudoeste de la provincia del reino de Jizan y eliminado a más de una docena de mercenarios dentro de Yemen en medio de la agresión aérea de Riad contra su asediado vecino del sur,* informó Press TV.

*Francotiradores Yemen lograron eliminar a un soldado saudí en la zona de al-Mazraq y otros dos en la colina de Tabat al-Hamrah en Jizan el viernes,* informó la televisión Al-Masirah de Yemen.

*Las fuerzas yemeníes también frustraron los intentos de infiltración de mercenarios saudíes en tres frentes cerca de la ciudad de Taiz, la capital de una provincia del suroeste con el mismo nombre, matando a por lo menos 10 mercenarios y causado lesiones a varios más, según el informe.*_


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (26 Dic 2016)

*Snipers of Yemeni Army Kill 6 Saudi Mercenaries in Najran*

Yemeni army snipers have shot dead six Saudi soldiers in the kingdom’s Najran Province in a fresh wave of retaliatory attacks.
According to Yemen’s al-Masirah television, three of the Saudi troops were killed at the Shaja’ military in Najran on Saturday night.
Earlier in the day, Yemeni snipers shot and killed three other soldiers at the military base of Tal’a in the same province.
Yemeni armed forces also launched rocket attacks at positions of Saudi-backed mercenaries near Khadra border crossing in Najran, killing and wounding a number of them.
Also on Saturday, army troops and allied force attacked the Saudi bases of Samnah and Afra in the kingdom’s southwestern province of Jizan on Saturday night, leaving an unspecified number of military personnel there dead and injured.
The Yemeni army also fired several artillery shells at Saudi military positions in Jizan.
According to the report, massive explosions also hit the Saudi army’s weapons warehouses to the west of Qais Mountain in Jizan.
The Yemeni attacks come in retaliation for Riyadh’s nonstop military campaign against its impoverished neighbor.
Most recently, Saudi fighter jets pounded the Razih district in Yemen’s Sa’ada province and Nihm district, northwest of the Yemeni capital, Sana’a, on Sunday.
There were no immediate reports of possible casualties.
Saudi Arabia has been engaged in a deadly campaign against Yemen since March 2015 in an attempt to reinstall the former Yemeni government.
The offensive has claimed 11,403 lives and left 19,343 others wounded, according to figures compiled by the Legal Center for Rights and Development, a Yemeni non-governmental monitoring group, Press TV reported.

Snipers of Yemeni Army Kill 6 Saudi Mercenaries in Najran


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Dic 2016)

Si no fuera por los misiles y aviones, esto sería la guerra del Rif.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Dic 2016)

Saudis admit using British-made cluster bombs | al-bab.com

Saudis admit using British-made cluster bombs

After a delay of more than six months Saudi Arabia finally admitted yesterday that its coalition forces have been using British-made cluster bombs in Yemen. A statement issued through the Saudi government news agency said the coalition had now "decided to cease usage" of those made in Britain but implied it will continue using cluster bombs supplied by other countries.

Cluster munitions pose a special hazard to civilians. They scatter bomblets over a wide area and bomblets which fail to explode at the time of the attack can still cause death and injury years after a conflict has ended. They are banned under the international Convention on Cluster Munitions which came into force in 2010.

Britain is a party to the convention but Saudi Arabia and other combatants in the Yemen war are not. The British-made cluster bombs pre-date the convention – they were supplied to the Saudis in the 1980s – but as a member of the convention Britain has a duty to discourage their use. Of the 21 states previously supplied by Britain, ten have since renounced cluster weapons but Saudi Arabia is not among them. Even so, non-members of the convention still have a duty under international law to minimise civilian casualties – which is difficult if not impossible to achieve when cluster munitions are used.

Yesterday's statement from Riyadh is a further embarrassment for the British government which seems determined to continue supporting the Saudi government (and supplying it with weapons) in the face of mounting evidence of war crimes.

The use of cluster munitions is one symptom of the coalition's apparent lack of concern for civilians in Yemen – a lack of concern which has also included targeting of hospitals and, last October, the attack on a funeral which killed at least 140 mourners and injured 500.

Evidence of cluster bombs in Yemen

The Saudi-led coalition appears to have been using cluster bombs almost from the start of its military intervention in Yemen on March 25 last year. During the first month evidence of their use began emerging from Saada province, a Houthi-controlled area bordering Saudi Arabia. Photographs examined by Human Rights Watch show the remains of two CBU-105 Sensor Fuzed Weapons manufactured by the Textron Systems Corporation. In 2013 the US had agreed to supply the Saudis with 1,300 of these bombs and also provided its coalition ally, the UAE, with an unknown number in 2010. 

Saudi Arabia did not deny using these weapons but denied using them against civilians. Military spokesman Ahmed Asiri told CNN: "We do not use it against persons. We don't have any operation in the cities." He pointed out that the CBU-105 is designed to be used against vehicles (a single bomb is said to be capable of halting a convoy by spreading evenly-spaced "penetrator" explosives over an area of 60,000 square metres or more).

In a further report in August last year Human Rights Watch said dozens of civilians had been killed and injured by cluster munition rockets in the north-western province of Hajja. "Cluster munitions caused civilian casualties both during the attacks, which may have been targeting Houthi fighters, and afterward, when civilians picked up unexploded submunitions that detonated."

There had been at least seven attacks between late April and mid-July, HRW said. From examination of the remains it established that American-made M26 cluster munition rockets had been used:


"Each M26 rocket contains 644 M77 Dual Purpose Improved Conventional Munitions (DPICM) submunitions that are dispersed over a 200-by-100 meter area. A volley of six rockets releases 3,864 submunitions over an area with a one-kilometer radius.

"The M77 submunitions have a significant failure rate, up to 23 percent in US military testing, which means that unexploded bomblets remain in the area, posing a serious hazard until they are located and safely cleared."

Although it's unclear whether Saudi forces are equipped with M26 rockets, two of its allies in the war – the UAE and Bahrian – are known to have them. The Saudis did not respond to a request for comment from Human Rights Watch but a Pentagon official quoted by US News and World Report on August 19 said: "The US is aware that Saudi Arabia has used cluster munitions in Yemen."

Unexploded US-supplied M77 submunition hanging from a tree near Malus village, northern Yemen, after a cluster munition attack on June 7, 2015.
Unexploded US-supplied M77 submunition hanging from a tree near Malus village, northern Yemen, after a cluster munition attack on June 7, 2015.

Up to that point all the cluster munitions known to have been used in Yemen were American-made. In October 2015, however, Amnesty International said what appeared to be Brazilian-made cluster weapons had been used for an attack in Saada province, "wounding at least four people and leaving dangerous unexploded submunitions strewn around the surrounding farmland". Its report said:


"While Amnesty International was unable to independently verify with absolute certainty the make and model of the submunitions dropped ... they bear similarities to one manufactured by a Brazilian company called Avibrás Indústria Aeroespacial SA.

"The ASTROS II is a truck-loaded, multiple launch rocket system manufactured by Avibrás. ASTROS II can fire multiple rockets in rapid succession and three of its rockets can be fitted with up to 65 submunitions, with a range of up to 80km, depending on the rocket type. The company’s website describes it as 'capable of launching long-range rockets, designed as a strategic weapon system with great deterrent power'."

Avibrás had sold this type of cluster munition to Saudi Arabia in the past, and the kingdom was known to have used it during the war with Iraq in 1991. 

An embarrassing discovery for Britain

In May this year, Amnesty established for the first time that British-made cluster weapons were also being used in Yemen after discovering the remains of a BL-755 bomb which had malfunctioned. It explained:


"The BL-755 was manufactured by Hunting Engineering Ltd in the 1970s. This variant, designed to be dropped from the UK Tornado fighter jet, contains 147 submunitions designed to penetrate 250mm of armour while at the same time breaking into more than 2,000 fragments which act as an anti-personnel weapon. The weapon is known to be in the stockpiles of both Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates."

This prompted questions in the British parliament where two government ministers leapt to the Saudis' defence.

Philip Dunne, the Minister for Defence Procurement, told the House of Commons:


"Based on all the information available to us, including sensitive coalition operational reporting, we assess that no UK-supplied cluster weapons have been used, and that no UK-supplied aircraft have been involved in the use of UK cluster weapons, in the current conflict in Yemen."

Two days later defence minister Michael Fallon repeated the same statement almost word for word.

Alan Duncan, the UK's special envoy to Yemen, also chipped in to say that he had visited the operational targeting headquarters of the Saudi-led coalition "and have seen for myself the high professional standards being set by that operation". (The Americans, meanwhile, had been saying the opposite about the coalition's targeting.)

Faced with Amnesty's difficult-to-refute evidence of a British cluster bomb in Yemen, the government suggested it must have been left over from a previous conflict. Amnesty responded with a letter to the government explaining in detail why that could not be the case.

In the meantime, the government agreed to seek "fresh assurances" from the Saudis about the non-use of British cluster bombs. That process, started at the end of May, is what led to yesterday's admission that they had in fact been used. 

That ought to result in some serious diplomatic pressure for Saudi Arabia and other combatants in Yemen to join the Convention on Cluster Munitions. But Britain, always wary of upsetting the Saudis, is unlikely to press very hard. Nor is the US, since it is not a member of the convention.

Aside from that, Amnesty International suggests countries using cluster weapons have a responsibility to help with subsequent clear-up operations:


"Saudi Arabia and other coalition members should facilitate clearance of areas contaminated by unexploded ordnance. States in a position to do so should provide all possible technical, financial, material, and other assistance to facilitate the marking and clearance, removal or destruction of cluster bomb submunitions, duds and other explosive remnants of war. They should also provide victim assistance, including for the medical and psychological care and rehabilitation of victims and their families, as well as risk education.

"Members of the Saudi Arabia-led coalition should immediately provide the UN with precise locations of cluster munition attacks, including maps, data with the exact dates of strikes, specific types and quantities of the weapons used, in order to facilitate clearance and risk-education activities and to reduce the potential for further civilian casualties."
- See more at: Page not found | al-bab.com


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (27 Dic 2016)

*Yemeni Army, Popular Forces Kill Scores of Saudi Militias in Sana'a*

An informed military source disclosed that a large number of the pro-Saudi mercenaries have been killed in the Yemeni army and popular forces' military operations in the Ninth District in Eastern Sana'a.
The Yemeni forces targeted and destroyed the pro-Saudi militias' gathering centers and their armored vehicles in the Ninth District, killing at least 15 mercenaries;FNA reported.
Meantime, the Yemeni forces in several separate military operations managed to attack the military positions of the Saudi mercenaries in Najran, Jizan and Ta'iz, inflicting heavy casualties and losses on them.
The Yemeni snipers also killed a Saudi mercenary in al-Tal'a in Najran, while the Yemeni army's missile units hit Saudi Arabia's al-Qarn military base in Jizan with several Katyusha rockets.
Meantime, a security source disclosed that the Yemeni army's artillery unit hit the gathering center of the Saudi army in Kobra al-Khobeh region in al-Hmar hilltop of Jizan province.
In relevant remarks earlier on Monday, a senior military commander disclosed on Monday that over 100 Saudi soldiers and officers have been killed and many more injured by Yemeni snipers over the past two months.
"At least 106 Saudi soldiers and officers have been killed in battlefronts in Jizan, Najran and Assir provinces over the past 2 months," Senior Ansarullah Commander Ali al-Hamzani told FNA.
The commander said that at least 36 Saudi officers have been killed by Yemeni snipers in the kingdom's Southern provinces in November.
Al-Hamzani said that 17 Saudi military men were killed in Assir and Jizan provinces in the first week of December.
He reiterated that four other Saudi military personnel were also killed by Yemeni snipers on December 12.
"The Yemeni army and popular forces in a special operation by snipers killed eight Saudi officers and injured many more elsewhere," al-Hamzani added.
He noted that the Yemeni snipers killed two Saudi military men in Abu al-Zabreh region of Jizan province on December 22, and said, "Two other Saudi officers were also killed by Yemeni snipers in the Saudi military sites near al-Mazraq region and another one in al-Taba al-Hamra in Jizan province."
Al-Hamzani went on to say that the Yemeni snipers also shot dead three Saudi officers in Najran on December 24, and added, "The Yemeni snipers also shot dead six Saudi soldiers and officers in al-Tal'a military site in Najran on December 25."
Three of the Saudi troops were killed as a result of the attack by Yemeni forces on the Shaja’ military base in Najran on Saturday night, Al Masirah reported.
In a relevant development, Yemeni armed forces also launched rocket attacks at positions of Saudi-backed mercenaries near Khadra border crossing in Najran, killing and wounding a number of them.
Earlier, army troops and allied force attacked the Saudi bases of Samnah and Afra in the kingdom’s Southwestern province of Jizan on Saturday night, leaving an unspecified number of military personnel there dead and injured.
The Yemeni army also fired several artillery shells at Saudi military positions in Jizan.
According to the report, massive explosions also hit the Saudi army’s weapons warehouses to the West of Qais Mountain in Jizan.
The Yemeni attacks come in retaliation for Riyadh’s nonstop military campaign against its impoverished neighbor.
Most recently, Saudi fighter jets pounded the Razih district in Yemen’s Sa’ada province and Nihm district, Northwest of the Yemeni capital, Sana’a, on Sunday.
There were no immediate reports of possible casualties.
Saudi Arabia has been engaged in a deadly campaign against Yemen since March 2015 in an attempt to reinstall the former Yemeni government.


Yemeni Army, Popular Forces Kill Scores of Saudi Militias in Sana'a


----------



## Javisklax (28 Dic 2016)

‫Ø¬ÙˆÙ„Ø© Ù„Ù„Ø§Ø¹Ù„Ø§Ù… Ø§Ù„Ø­Ø±Ø¨ÙŠ Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù„ Ù…ÙˆÙ‚Ø¹ Ø§Ù„Ø³ÙÙŠÙ†Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠ Ø¨Ø¹Ø³ÙŠØ± Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø¬ØªÙŠØ§Ø­Ø©‬&lrm; - YouTube 

‫Ø£Ø¨Ø·Ø§Ù„ Ø§Ù„Ø¬ÙŠØ´ ÙˆØ§Ù„Ù„Ø¬Ø§Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø´Ø¹Ø¨ÙŠØ© ÙØ¯ÙˆÙ† Ø¹Ø¯Ø© Ø²Ø­ÙˆÙØ§Øª Ù„Ù„Ù…Ù†Ø§ÙÙ‚ÙŠÙ† ÙÙŠ Ø¬Ø¨Ù‡Ø© Ù†Ù‡Ù…‬&lrm; - YouTube 

Un par de videos de combate y resultado


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (29 Dic 2016)

*Ejército Yemení y Fuerzas de Ansarulá Capturan Puesto Militar en el Territorio Saudí*

Según informa la página Web Al-Masdar News, dicho puesto militar, anteriormente en uso por el Ejército saudí, se encuentra en la región de Asir, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí, y en él se encontraban varios vehículos militares.

Durante los enfrentamientos para tomar el control de este puesto militar varios soldados saudíes murieron o resultaron heridos mientras que la mayoría de ellos huyeron, razón por la que dejaron atrás varios equipos militares, entre ellos un vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas.

Desde el comienzo de la agresión de Riad a Yemen en marzo de 2015, las fuerzas yemeníes han llevado a cabo varios ataques dentro del territorio saudí, especialmente en la región de Asir.

© 2005-2016 AhlulBait News Agency (Agencia de Noticias de Ahlul Bait). Todos los derechos reservados. Se autoriza la reproducción, traducción o distribución de esta noticia sin modificar el contenido y citando la fuente ABNA24 y el autor/traductor.

Agencia de Noticias Ahlul Bait (P) ABNA - Noticias Shiítas


----------



## mirkoxx (30 Dic 2016)

_Fuerzas yemeníes derriban un helicóptero Apache saudí en Najran - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Fuerzas yemeníes derriban un helicóptero Apache saudí en Najran*








*El Ejército yemení ha derribado un helicóptero Apache de Riad en la región saudí de Najran,* cuando estaba atacando posiciones de las fuerzas yemeníes.

*“Las fuerzas de la Defensa Aérea de Yemen y las fuerzas populares han lanzado un misil guiado contra un helicóptero Apache del enemigo cuando estaba sobrevolando la región fronteriza, y así han derribado el helicóptero”,* han comunicado este jueves fuentes militares de Yemen, citadas por el canal estatal Al-Masirah.

Además, *el Ejército yemení ha destruido un tanque Abrams saudí y ha matado a cinco soldados de Riad en la base militar de Al-Qiyadah. También ha destruido dos tanques saudíes en la base de Rayla,* igualmente en Najran (sur).

*Otros tres militares saudíes también han muerto en los enfrentamientos registrados en la base militar de Talah,* en la misma provincia._


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2017)

Hay una campaña mundial (de 24h), convocada desde Yemen para denunciar
lo que pasa en Yemen con la etiqueta *#SOS_YemenGenocide.* ¡Participad!
*
Más fuentes para quienes queráis saber que pasa en Yemen*

*@YemenFightsBack*
*@YemenPostNews*
*@RiseUp75*
*@Moon_Kidnapper *


*
El día de la mayor matanza de civiles en Yemen, 221 personas, las portadas de la prensa no llevaban NADA. No era Alepo *


----------



## Juan Andres12 (1 Ene 2017)

Y cada vez el yihadismo más potente, ahora en China: Uigures, el yihadismo chino


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Ene 2017)

*Vídeo del derribo del helicóptero Apache saudí en Najran:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC1c0b90cP4

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 04:24 ----------

*Bombardeos a excavadoras sauditas en trabajo en el puesto militar de Sudais en Najran:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnOQGvwEhwI

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 04:29 ----------

_Yemen destruye un barco militar de la coalición en el mar Rojo - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Yemen destruye un barco militar de la coalición en el mar Rojo*
Publicada: miércoles, 4 de enero de 2017 5:39 Actualizada: miércoles, 4 de enero de 2017 7:17








*Unidades navales yemeníes destruyen un barco militar de la coalición antiyemení, encabezada por Arabia Saudí, en las aguas suroccidentales de Yemen.*

Según informó el martes la cadena estatal yemení Al-Masirah, *las fuerzas del país lograron neutralizar la noche del martes una lancha rápida enemiga en las costas de Moca en el mar Rojo.*

*La embarcación, aseguró la fuente, pertenecía a la llamada coalición contra el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, encabezada por Arabia Saudí, y se había acercado a las costas de la provincia de Taiz, suroeste del suelo yemení.*

Aparte de la defensa terrestre y de artillería yemení contra la agresión saudí, en ya infinidad de veces, Riad y sus aliados han sufrido ataques contra sus fuerzas navales en las aguas aledañas a Yemen._

---------- Post added 04-ene-2017 at 04:39 ----------

_Yemeni forces strike devastating blow on Saudi-backed troops in Jawf
*Las fuerzas yemeníes dan un golpe devastador sobre las tropas con respaldo saudí en Jawf*
Por Paul Antonopoulos








*Soldados yemeníes y combatientes aliados lanzaron un misil de fabricación nacional Zelzal-2 (terremoto-2) en contra de una concentración de milicianos con patrocinio saudí leales al gobierno anterior en el distrito de Al-Maslub del norte de la provincia de Jawf en Yemen.*

*Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron el misil de fabricación nacional Zelzal-2 (terremoto-2) matando a decenas de los combatientes con respaldo saudí en Al-Maslub.*


Mientras tanto, *varios hombres armados pro-saudíes también perdieron sus vidas o fueron heridos cuando su campamento militar fue atacado por las fuerzas yemeníes en el área de Al-Hariqiyah de la provincia suroccidental de Ta'izz,* informó PressTV.

También el martes, aviones de combate de Arabia Saudita bombardearon una escuela en el distrito montañoso de As Safra del noroeste de la provincia de Saada en Yemen, según el informe no hubo reportes inmediatos de posibles víctimas y daños._


----------



## bladu (4 Ene 2017)

A este post le falta un poco de musica para endulzar la derrota saudi.

Alegria, que estan ganando los buenos.

Amr Diab - -Habibi Ya Nour El Ain-.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Ene 2017)

> Soldados yemeníes y *combatientes aliados* lanzaron un misil



¿Quiénes? Serán las milicias....


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Ene 2017)

Para aclarar: las "milicias aliadas" nombradas en las noticias son las fuerzas Houthi de Ansarullah y las diversas tribus que la componen (tanto chiíes como sunitas). 


_VIDEO: Yemeni Forces Make More Military Gains in Shabwah Province
04 de enero de 2017 15:34
*VIDEO: Fuerzas yemeníes obtienen más ganancias militares en la provincia de Shabwah*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u12kQEyIG84&t=0s


*El ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares aumentaron sus ganancias militares en la provincia de Shabwah, sobre todo en frente de guerra de Asilan, hirieron a un comandante militar de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita en la ciudad de Saná.*

Alalam - Yemen

*Las fuerzas yemeníes lograron recapturar al-Shabakeh, al-Elm, al-Tabeh al-Ramlieh y la central eléctrica al-Salim, en el frente de guerra en la provincia de Assilan en Shabwah.*

*Las fuerzas del ejército y populares de Yemen también mataron o hirieron a un gran número de tropas de la coalición lideradas por Arabia Saudí en el frente de guerra de Asilan y se apoderaron de sus vehículos militares, incluyendo dos vehículos militares del ejército de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.*

Mientras tanto, *un comandante de la milicia pro-saudí, Ali Mohsen al-Ahmar fue herido mientras estaba tratando de escapar del Noveno Distrito de la ciudad de Saná.*

En un desarrollo relevante el martes, *los mercenarios contratados por el gobierno de Riad intentaron tomar el control de una base militar estratégica en la ciudad de Najran en el sur del reino, pero fracasaron debido a la firme resistencia a las fuerzas yemeníes.*

*Los mercenarios contratados por Arabia Saudita trataron de capturar la base militar de al-Shabakeh, pero fueron derrotados después de horas de enfrentamientos con el ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares.

Las fuerzas yemeníes destruyeron dos vehículos militares de los mercenarios de Arabia Saudita en los enfrentamientos.*

*Las milicias respaldadas por Arabia recibieron apoyo aéreo de la Fuerza Aérea de Arabia Saudita durante la batalla.*_


----------



## mirkoxx (6 Ene 2017)

_Represalia yemení deja 6 militares saudíes muertos y 9 heridos - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Represalia yemení deja 6 militares saudíes muertos y 9 heridos*
Publicada: viernes, 6 de enero de 2017 3:28








*Al menos seis militares sauditas pierden la vida y otros nueve resultan heridos como consecuencia de ataques de represalia yemeníes contra Najran.*

*La cadena estatal yemení Al-Masirah informó el jueves de “exitosos” ataques de la artillería yemení a un centro militar saudí en Al-Jazra, en la provincia saudí meridional de Najran.*

De acuerdo con el reporte,*los heridos, incluido un agente de alto rango, han sido trasladados a un hospital en Najran para recibir atención médica.*

Desde el inicio de la ilegal ofensiva militar de Riad contra Yemen, en marzo de 2015, las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado numerosos ataques de represalia dentro del territoorio del reino saudí._

---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 15:50 ----------

*Pérdidas de los mercenarios pro-saudíes en Shabwah y destrucción de blindados:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2-tpFzO94

---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 15:58 ----------

_Yemeni forces kill 8 soldiers loyal to Saudi Arabia
*Las fuerzas yemeníes matan a 8 soldados leales a Arabia Saudita*
Por Paul Antonopoulos - 1.5.2017








*La cadena de televisión Al-Masirah informó que las fuerzas yemeníes que comprenden al ejército y los houthis han matado a 8 soldados saudíes y mercenarios en dos regiones.*

*Tres de los soldados muertos se encontraba en la zona de Tabat al-Zabreh de la región de Jizan en el sur de Arabia Saudita. En el área de Tabat al-Ghomameh en la misma región, un soldado saudí murió cuando las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron una ofensiva contra un puesto militar.*

Mientras tanto, *en el suroeste de la región de Asir de Arabia Saudita, cuatro mercenarios pagados por los saudíes murieron en el cruce fronterizo de Alab cuando las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron un ataque devastador.*

*Soldados yemeníes y sus aliados lanzaron un misil contra de los soldados de Arabia Saudita en la ciudad de al-Rabu'ah de Asir,* aunque ninguna palabra sobre posibles víctimas y sobre la magnitud de los daños que se registraron se conocen de acuerdo con PressTV._

---------- Post added 06-ene-2017 at 16:12 ----------

_Over 150 Saudi-Led Forces Killed, Injured by Yemenis near Bab al-Mandeb
Jueves, 05 de enero 2017 22:10
*Más de 150 fuerzas con apoyo saudíes muertos y heridos por los yemeníes cerca de Bab al-Mandeb*








*Unidades de misiles dirigidos del Ejército de Yemen atacaron a las fuerzas de la coalición lideradas por Arabia Saudita en el sureste de la provincia de Taiz, matando o hiriendo a al menos a 150 de ellos, dijeron el jueves fuentes locales.*

*Las fuentes dijeron que el Ejército yemení llevó a cabo el ataque a una reunión de las fuerzas saudíes en Sha'ab al-Jin cerca de la región de Bab al-Mandeb, causando más de 150 víctimas en ellos;* informó FNA.

Asimismo, *añadió que el ataque también terminó en que al menos diez vehículos militares de las fuerzas de la coalición fueran destruidas.*

*Las fuentes locales también señalaron que entre las víctimas se encuentran militantes que fueron trasladados recientemente a la ciudad portuaria de Adén, que se encuentra a 170 kilometros de Bab al-Mandeb, en un avión turco.*

El contingente de fuerzas saudíes llegó a la región estratégica hace apenas dos días, para al parecer iniciar un asalto militar contra las fuerzas yemeníes.

El sábado, *las fuerzas de seguridad yemeníes revelaron que el avión turco ha transferido a los terroristas de Al-Qaeda desde la ciudad septentrional de Siria de Alepo a Aden y evacuaron heridos de las milicias pro-saudí a los centros de tratamiento médico fuera del país al regresar a Turquía.*

*"El avión turco aterrizó en el Aeropuerto Internacional de Aden para transferir a los mercenarios pro-saudíes heridos en las ofensivas de las fuerzas yemeníes en la provincia de Taiz para el tratamiento en hospitales turcos,"* según el sitio web de noticias al-Ahd que citó fuentes informadas por el diario.

Las fuentes señalaron que *unos 150 terroristas de Al-Qaeda bajaron del avión tan pronto como aterrizó, añadiendo que habían sido trasladados desde Aleppo en Siria hacia Aden.*_


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2017)

Artículo, en perfecto inglés, sobre el bombardeo de barbaria saudí contra la planta desalinizadora.

bellingcat - Update: Bombed Water Desalination Plant in Al-Mocha, Yemen - bellingcat


----------



## mirkoxx (9 Ene 2017)

_Vídeo: Mercenarios saudíes sufren más de 70 bajas en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Vídeo: Mercenarios saudíes sufren más de 70 bajas en Yemen*
Publicada: lunes, 9 de enero de 2017 0:58 Actualizada: lunes, 9 de enero de 2017 2:19

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ml2SJCb4lU&t=50s


*Las fuerzas apoyadas por el régimen saudí han sufrido más de 70 bajas en los últimos combates contra Ansarolá en el suroeste yemení.*

En los últimos días, *Riad y sus aliados lanzaron una masiva ofensiva en la provincia suroccidental yemení de Taiz, encaminada a debilitar las líneas de la defensa del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá dentro del distrito Dhubab, cerca al estratégico estrecho Bab el-Mandeb*

Pese a la intensidad de las operaciones, *las milicias lideradas por Arabia Saudí no cosecharon avance alguno en sus ataques y sufrieron una gran pérdida humana y daños materiales en sus fallidos intentos por infiltrarse en Dhubab.*

Según han alegado activistas locales citados este domingo por la cadena de televisión yemení Al-Masirah, *más de 70 milicianos leales a Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi (expresidente fugitivo yemení) han resultado muertos, incluido el comandante de la tercera brigada de esas fuerzas, Abdul Aziz al-Mayidi.*

Tal como se aprecia en un vídeo publicado por el mismo medio, *las fuerzas de Ansarolá y del Ejército yemení han asegurado la totalidad de áreas próximas al estrecho al sur del mar Rojo tras expulsar a todos los milicianos enemigos, que antes de huir dejaron atrás grandes cantidades de armas y varios vehículos blindados.*

En la misma jornada del domingo, la aviación militar saudí ha continuado con sus incesantes ataques aéreos iniciados en marzo de 2015 contra distintas localidades y objetivos civiles a lo largo de Yemen, según denuncian fuentes locales.

De acuerdo a los datos proporcionados por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), los ataques saudíes han dejado más de 7000 civiles muertos en ese país entre marzo de 2015 y noviembre de 2016.

En respuesta, el Ejército y las fuerzas de comités populares yemeníes perpetran con mayor frecuencia ataques de represalia y lanzamiento de misiles contra las posiciones militares en el suelo saudí._

---------- Post added 09-ene-2017 at 14:07 ----------

*Incompetencia total; un solo francotirador yemenita elimina a un soldado saudí dentro de un blindado y logra hace escapar al vehículo en Najran:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7gXHYhQbUk


----------



## ERB (10 Ene 2017)

Tras dos ocasiones fallidas durante 2016, *Felipe de Borbón viajará finalmente a Arabia Saudí en este mes de enero* para mantener y reforzar la antigua alianza que une la monarquía parlamentaria del Estado español con la monarquía absoluta y teocrática que gobierna la mayor parte de la Península Arábiga con puño de hierro desde la fundación del reino en 1932

Guerra en Yemen para renovar el pacto entre los Borbones y los al-Saud

---------- Post added 10-ene-2017 at 18:36 ----------

*Yemen: una guerra deliberadamente olvidada*
PorLola Soria - 9 enero, 2017

La población civil de Yemen lleva 19 meses aguantando una brutal agresión por parte de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados. A pesar de alcanzar casi los diez mil muertos, cerca de cuarenta mil heridos y casi tres millones de desplazados, es un conflicto que está pasando desapercibido, básicamente porque *los grandes medios parecen haber hecho un pacto de silencio alrededor de todo lo que envuelve a esta guerra que va en camino de convertirse en un nuevo genocidio.*

No se puede entender lo que está ocurriendo en Yemen sin conocer la relación que mantiene con Arabia Saudí, EEUU, Reino Unido, Francia y España, sus mayores proveedores de armamento, aunque -en nuestro caso- la venta se haga a través de terceros países.
*
El régimen saudí es el mejor cliente de la industria militar española fuera de Europa*. En 2015 compró material bélico al gobierno español por valor de 540 millones de euros (el 15% del total) y esta relación se remonta ya a varias décadas.

Lo cierto es que en la última década* las exportaciones de armamento han aumentado casi un 400% y están dirigidas, principalmente, a países del golfo pérsico con los que la Casa Real española mantiene unas excelentes y cordiales relaciones.*

Yemen: una guerra deliberadamente olvidada - laRepublica.es

Mucho se habla de EEUU pero nadie ve la viga en su propio ojo.


----------



## Alba_00 (14 Ene 2017)

*Yemen pide ayuda militar a Rusia y Egipto en la lucha antiterrorista*

*Yemen le pide a Rusia y Egipto que envíen asesores militares a Saná, capital yemení, y cooperen militarmente más con su Ejército.*

En una entrevista concedida a la agencia iraní de noticias Fars, Ramzi Abdolá, un responsable de alto rango militar y miembro del Partido Socialista yemení, dijo el viernes que el Gobierno de Saná le ha solicitado, tanto a Moscú como a El Cairo, que envíen asesores militares a Yemen para que compartan sus experiencias bélicas y de combate con las fuerzas yemeníes.

“Las unidades del Ejército yemení leales al expresidente Ali Abdolá Saleh (aliados del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá) han pedido al Ejército egipcio que envíe asesores militares a Saná, en el marco de las cooperaciones militares bilaterales”, explicó Abdolá.

Asimismo, agregó que en conversaciones telefónicas recientes, mantenidas entre altos responsables militares egipcios y yemeníes leales a Abdolá, ambas partes acordaron el envío de asesores militares egipcios a Saná a fin de combatir el terrorismo.

De igual modo, prosiguió, hemos mantenido contactos con los rusos con el mismo propósito: una cooperación militar y el envío de asesores militares a Yemen.

De acuerdo con Abdolá, el Ejército yemení requiere de la ayuda y experiencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de otros países para adiestrar a sus fuerzas.

“Además, hemos pedido al Ejército ruso que despliegue sus cazabombarderos en suelo yemení para combatir el terrorismo; no obstante, nuestra contraparte espera la autorización de las autoridades rusas para adoptar tal medida”, apuntó.

Desde marzo de 2015, cuando Riad lanzó una ilegal campaña militar contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe en un intento por restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su estrecho aliado, las localidades fronterizas del sur de Arabia Saudí suelen ser blanco de los ataques de las fuerzas yemeníes.

Rusia, que es uno de los pocos países que mantienen una presencia diplomática en Yemen, ha apoyado siempre una solución política y dialogada para el conflicto yemení, donde más de un año de bombardeos saudíes ha dejado más de 32.000 víctimas, entre muertos y heridos, en su mayoría civiles.

Moscú ha advertido, en reiteradas ocasiones, de la creciente presencia de grupos terroristas como Al-Qaeda y el EIIL (Daesh, en árabe) en las ciudades más pobladas de Yemen, como consecuencia del alargado conflicto yemení.

mep/anz/hgn/msf

Yemen pide ayuda militar a Rusia y Egipto en la lucha antiterrorista - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Ene 2017)

¿Rusia y Egipto reconocen a ese gobierno?

,,,,,,,
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Siria XXV: Nueva Fase de la Guerra



> Ojo
> 
> Posible asesinato de embajador ruso en Sanaa Yemen
> 
> ...



.....

se desmiente, falso atentado


----------



## mazuste (15 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> .....
> 
> se desmiente, falso atentado



*
Lo cierto es que, el perdigón, ha salido desde Arrabia Saudita y tendrá mensaje.
Sin duda alguna.*

Están consiguiendo colocar* #FelipeVIEresComplice* como TT


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2017)

*
2016: Un año negro para la Casa de los Al Saúd
*

2016: Un año negro para la Casa de los Al Saúd


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Ene 2017)




----------



## mirkoxx (17 Ene 2017)

- *Yemenitas destruyen una posición militar saudita en Najran:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfNy958iV24

---------- Post added 17-ene-2017 at 15:59 ----------

_Yemeníes destruyen almacén de armas saudíes en suroeste del reino - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Yemeníes destruyen almacén de armas saudíes en suroeste del reino*
Publicada: martes, 17 de enero de 2017 7:57 Actualizada: martes, 17 de enero de 2017 10:49








*Certeros golpes de las fuerzas yemeníes acabaron con un almacén de armas del Ejército de Arabia Saudí en la región de Al-Asir (suroeste).*

Según informa este martes la cadena estatal yemení Al-Masirah, *los ataques de artillería de las fuerzas yemeníes impactaron contra las posiciones de militares saudíes en la base de Al-Shabaka en Al-Asir.*

Como consecuencia de estos ataques yemeníes, los militares saudíes sufrieron grandes pérdidas y daños materiales. Si bien, se desconoce si la arremetida dejó víctimas mortales o heridos.

Asimismo, añade la fuente, *lograron destruir por completo un almacén de equipamientos militares saudíes en Al-Tabah Al-Wosta situado en las afueras de la ciudad de Al-Raboah.*

Desde el inicio de la ilegal ofensiva militar de Riad contra Yemen, en marzo de 2015, las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado numerosos ataques de represalia dentro del territorio del reino saudí y han causado grandes daños tanto a las filas como a los equipamientos saudíes.

Ayer lunes, *el coordinador humanitario de las Naciones Unidas para Yemen, Jamie McGoldrick, cifró en 10.000 el número de civiles yemeníes muertos y en 40.000 el de heridos que han dejado los ataques saudíes.*

Conforme a los datos de McGoldrick,*“hay siete millones de personas que no saben de dónde vendrá su comida”*, y resulta imprescindible “resolver la situación”.

El viceportavoz de la Secretaría General de las Naciones Unidas, Farhan Haq, manifestó en la misma jornada del lunes que “existe la necesidad de resolver la situación en Yemen sin más retrasos”.

“Hay un gran coste humanitario, que hemos estado mencionando periódicamente”, consideró Haq, para luego lamentar la grave situación en la que se encuentran los niños yemeníes._


----------



## SPQR (20 Ene 2017)

Maniobras chinas por la zona.

Chinese escort taskforce conducts drill in Gulf of Aden | Defence blog


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Ene 2017)

mola como atizan a los a-rabicos invasores y hermanos del isis. Panda de subnormales, viva yemen!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2017)

que aUN sigo esperando imagenes o al menos una SIMPLE foto,de aquel scud que "mato a 56 mercenarios,,"y no se cuantos tanques..


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ene 2017)

Me parece que los yemeníes no tienen teleobjetivos tan buenos, y los sauditas no las van a colgar en interné.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ene 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Me parece que los yemeníes no tienen teleobjetivos tan buenos, y los sauditas no las van a colgar en interné.



En siria hay la tira de fotos en ambos bandos,,incluso cuando se supone que son "secretras"
lO QUE SE ES QUE LOS iranies tienen tendencia a mentir como bellacos ,como moros que son,,
pero vamos,nme extraña que como afirman,,"hemos lanzado un scud que destruyo 56 tanques,3 apaches y 78 mercenarios de blackwater(que ya no se llaman asi).y tal y que hayan pasado mas de un año de eso y ni una foto de la columna de humo ,
un scud o tocka o como quieran llamar a la copia irani del scud,es una tonelada de explosivo,se hubiera visto a leguas


----------



## Abracadabra2015 (23 Ene 2017)

WhatsApp Group Invite

click para acceder a grupo de geopolitica internacional y conflictos


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Ene 2017)

*- Fuerzas yemenitas en operaciones militares en Jizan, Arabia Saudita:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PyW7DsjBRg&t=341s

---------- Post added 25-ene-2017 at 14:58 ----------

_Yemeníes destruyen un helicóptero saudí en Taiz - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Yemeníes destruyen un helicóptero saudí en Taiz*
Publicada: miércoles, 25 de enero de 2017 9:17 Actualizada: miércoles, 25 de enero de 2017 11:25








*Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen un helicóptero de Arabia Saudí en la provincia suroccidental de Taiz.*

Según ha informado este miércoles la televisión estatal yemení Al-Masirah, *las fuerzas de defensa aérea del país árabe han derribado un helicóptero Apache estadounidense, perteneciente a las Fuerzas Aéreas saudíes.*

Conforme a lo relatado, *la aeronave fue destruida en la ciudad portuaria de Al-Makha, situada en el oeste de Taiz.*

En respuesta a las agresiones de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados contra Yemen, iniciadas el marzo de 2015, las fuerzas yemeníes han derribado en ya infinidad de veces los equipamientos militares enemigos, incluidos helicópteros, aviones no tripulados (drones), buques de guerra, etc._


----------



## Kelbek (26 Ene 2017)

El frente lleva tiempo casi paralizado.


----------



## mazuste (30 Ene 2017)

Dos Apaches derribados, al menos ocho, entre muertos y heridos US trops en la
incursión a la fortaleza de AQ en Yemen, en la mayor operación de EE.UU.
en los últimos años.

Un comando SOF de Estados Unidos si estaría confirmado como muero, por los
lugareños.

Yemen Post Newspaper (@YemenPostNews) on Twitter


----------



## Harman (30 Ene 2017)

NDF ‏@NatDefFor 11 minHace 11 minutos

#BREAKING

Houthis destroyed a Saudi Al Maddina-class frigate
*
*Houthis destruyeron una fragata Saudita de clase Al Maddina*

Twitter

---------- Post added 30-ene-2017 at 19:31 ----------

***
*3 min*

Saudis ! 
You should have considered this when you sent countless guided missiles to Syria
*
*Saudis ! 
Deberías haber considerado esto cuando enviaste innumerables misiles guiados a Siria*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKWHgbpLD7g


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2017)

mazuste dijo:


> Dos Apaches derribados, al menos ocho, entre muertos y heridos US trops en la
> incursión a la fortaleza de AQ en Yemen, en la mayor operación de EE.UU.
> en los últimos años.
> 
> ...



si como esos 56 mercenarios no..?
NO un cadaver gringo es mercancia valiosa para la propaganda moruna..
Que no haya ni una foto,,es sintomatico de que es mas propaganda de IRANI,la cadena que financia a pablo iglesias

---------- Post added 30-ene-2017 at 21:13 ----------

*3 min*

Saudis ! 
You should have considered this when you sent countless guided missiles to Syria
*
*Saudis ! 
Deberías haber considerado esto cuando enviaste innumerables misiles guiados a Siria*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKWHgbpLD7g[/QUOTE]


No parece muy destruida,,es mas impacta en POPA,,lo cual es bastante raro..
eso si el camara dice"muerte a ISRAEL"..QUE cojones tiene que ver israel con lo de yemen ?..

---------- Post added 30-ene-2017 at 21:29 ----------

Deduciendo del video,parece que el Misil impacta en el helicoptero que tiene en Popa,
Veo que no hay incendio incontrolado,
Que el barco sigue moviendose por el humo de la chimenea y por el cambio de posicion parece un tanto superficial el impacto,,
nORMalmente esos misiles impactan contra la parte central del barco...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ene 2017)

igni dijo:


> El frente lleva tiempo casi paralizado.



hostas si son Yemen del NORTE y YEMEN DEL SUR ,que recuerdos de geografia de la EGB


----------



## Satori (31 Ene 2017)

primer ataque con Drones desde que Trump es presidente.

Reportan algunos muertos de la Al Qaeda en Yemen:

US orders first drone strikes under Trump - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Total War (31 Ene 2017)

"Almost everything went wrong," the official said.

In what an official said was the first military raid carried out under President Donald Trump, two Americans were killed in Yemen on Sunday — one a member of SEAL Team 6 and the other the 8-year-old daughter of Anwar al-Awlaki, the New Mexico-born al Qaeda leader who himself was killed in a U.S. strike five years ago.

SEAL, American Girl Die in First Trump-Era U.S. Military Raid - NBC News

Perdón por no traducir


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (1 Feb 2017)

Total War dijo:


> "Almost everything went wrong," the official said.
> 
> In what an official said was the first military raid carried out under President Donald Trump, two Americans were killed in Yemen on Sunday — one a member of SEAL Team 6 and the other the 8-year-old daughter of Anwar al-Awlaki, the New Mexico-born al Qaeda leader who himself was killed in a U.S. strike five years ago.
> 
> ...



La muerte de un chochito vale más que la de unas pollas sudorosas, corrección política ante todo.


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Feb 2017)

_Houthi forces seize village from Saudi Coalition in western Yemen
*Fuerzas Houthi se apoderan de un pueblo de la Coalición de Arabia en el oeste de Yemen*
Por Leith Fadel - 2.2.2017








*BEIRUT (20:45) - Las fuerzas Houthi, respaldados por la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, lanzaron un contraataque contra la coalición liderada por Arabia el jueves, apuntando a varios sitios alrededor de la gobernación de Taiz.*

*Las fuerzas anti-gubernamentales según los informes entraron a través de las defensas de la Coalición el jueves, tomando la pequeña localidad de Al-Siyara en la gobernación de Ta'iz después de una corta batalla.*

Además de la captura de Al-Siyara, *las fuerzas Houthi llevaron a cabo varias incursiones cerca del Distrito Dhubab de Taiz, matando a un número de combatientes de la Coalición en varios puntos militares.*

Las fuerzas Houthi lanzaron el asalto de hoy en el Ta'iz rural en respuesta a los repetidos intentos de la Coalición de Arabia por tomar esta provincia de las unidades anti-gubernamentales._

---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 19:03 ----------

_Vídeo muestra cómo fuerzas yemeníes atacan base saudí en Jizán - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Vídeo muestra cómo fuerzas yemeníes atacan base saudí en Jizán*
Publicada: jueves, 2 de febrero de 2017 0:21 Actualizada: jueves, 2 de febrero de 2017 1:53

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la_1SSAeLn4&t=74s


*Las fuerzas yemeníes han atacado un centro militar saudí en la región de Jizán, en el sur del reino árabe, donde han destruido cinco coches militares saudíes.*

*La cadena yemení de televisión Al-Masirah ha difundido este miércoles un vídeo en el que se puede apreciar cómo el Ejército y los combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá lanzan un ataque contra el centro militar Al-Muqren, en Jizán.*

*En la operación, varios militares saudíes han muerto y cinco de sus vehículos han sido destruidos, ha precisado.*

Desde marzo de 2015, Arabia Saudí lleva a cabo una brutal aventura militar en Yemen que, conforme a las estimaciones de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), ha dejado 10.000 muertos y 40.000 heridos._


----------



## SPQR (3 Feb 2017)

Video .. escapar soldados saudíes de ataques de artillería después que las fuerzas yemeníes en Jizan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMA7-89pwOc

Primer plano de cómo quedo el barquito de EAU que atacaron los de Yemen hace unas semanas.







Headshot!

LiveLeak.com - Saudi Soldier Sniped


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Feb 2017)

Para el grupo International Crisis Group (ICG), *los bombardeos de la coalición han sido una bendición para Al Qaeda en Yemen*, que ha podido forjar alianzas tácitas con tribus sunitas en ciertas regiones. 

Según el estudio, la influencia de Al Qaeda en Yemen prospera en un ambiente de hundimiento del Estado, de sectarismo religioso creciente, de vacíos de seguridad y de guerra económica en aumento.

Al Qaeda en Yemen, más fuerte que nunca, aprovecha el caos para extender sus tentánculos Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Noticias Internacionales en lainformacion.com


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Feb 2017)

- *Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen un puesto militar saudí en Jizán:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nizxD2U5uVY

---------- Post added 03-feb-2017 at 14:57 ----------

_Fuerzas apoyadas por Riad facilitan avance de Al-Qaeda en Yemen - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Fuerzas apoyadas por Riad facilitan avance de Al-Qaeda en Yemen que toma 3 nuevos pueblos*
Publicada: viernes, 3 de febrero de 2017 11:31








*El grupo terrorista Al-Qaeda retoma el control de tres localidades en el sur de Yemen sin resistencia de las fuerzas leales al expresidente fugitivo.*

*Miembros del grupo terrorista Al-Qaeda entraron el jueves en las localidades de Loder y Shaqra, en la provincia de Abyan, aprovechando que las tropas leales a Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, apoyadas por Arabia Saudí, se replegaron en protesta por el retraso en el pago de sus salarios, indicó una fuente de seguridad.*

*Además, en las dos ciudades tomadas, los elementos de Al-Qaeda establecieron retenes después de destruir con explosivos dos edificios de los servicios de seguridad,* indicaron las fuentes.

Poco antes, *los terroristas habían tomado el control de Ahwar, otra localidad de Abyan, según fuentes tribales.*

Las mismas fuentes dijeron a la agencia francesa de noticias AFP que temían que la banda retome el control de Zinyibar, capital de Abyan, de donde había sido expulsada anteriormente.

Mientras tanto, un informe publicado el miércoles por el think tank (laboratorio de ideas) International Crisis Group (ICG), con sede en Bruselas (capital belga), advierte de que los ataques estadounidenses en Yemen hacen que más y más civiles de este país se unan a las filas de Al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQPA).

El informe señala directamente la operación llevada a cabo el domingo por las fuerzas militares de Estados Unidos en la provincia de Al-Baida que causó la muerte de 16 civiles y 41 presuntos integrantes de Al-Qaeda.

Desde marzo de 2015, cuando Riad lanzó una ilegal campaña de ataques aéreos contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe, en un intento por restaurar en el poder a Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su estrecho aliado, las localidades fronterizas del sur de Arabia Saudí suelen ser blanco de los ataques del Ejército y Ansarolá.

El coordinador humanitario de las Naciones Unidas para Yemen, Jamie McGoldrick, ha afirmado recientemente que los ataques saudíes han dejado 10000 civiles yemeníes muertos y otros 40 000 heridos._


----------



## JimJones (4 Feb 2017)

Horny Report 71 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(03/02 a las 21:39:16) 01:18:21 16816884 - iVoox


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (6 Feb 2017)

Hay abierto un hilo pero, ¿que hay de esta noticia?

Misil balístico yemení alcanza la capital saudí - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## mazuste (6 Feb 2017)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Hay abierto un hilo pero, ¿que hay de esta noticia?



*
Pues que parece se está confirmando. Lo que quiere decir es que el salto cualitativo
ya está dado y como dicen los yemenies:"la casa del diablo está a tiro de nuestros
misiles en Yemen"
Buena noticia, en definitiva.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2017)

Este post si que es una comedia,...entre la absurdez de la guerra en si,las noticias infladas y exageradas de los iraníes..
(bombas de neutrones dijeron)..
y el patético rendimiento del ejercito árabe.
da para reírse bastante rato


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2017)

vaya parece ser que "el misil irani que impacto en popa de aquella corbeta"no fue un misil 
sino una Lancha suicida
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kGJ_4aJTbE

de ahi los pocos daños,yque impactase en POPA,,pero tambien es indicativo de la mierda de tripulacion que no vio venirlos en pleno dia en un mar en calma..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2017)

No se parece la reportera a sara carbonero antes de ponerse la cara chupada por la anorexia?


----------



## mazuste (6 Feb 2017)

*
El lanzamiento del misil BARAKAN*

[youtube]0QSwatMpwnc[/youtube]

*Parece ser estos:*

[youtube]eMOHKTxbnBk[/youtube]


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Feb 2017)

Por el tamaño diria que son FROGS 7 pintados de forma horrible..

---------- Post added 07-feb-2017 at 20:13 ----------


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2017)

encuesta interesante
quien se retirará primero por ruina económica?

Irán que aparte de dar dinero y armas a la otra parte del yemen,esta avalando las deudas Sirias y financiando a inútiles milicias chiíes en Irak..
O Arabia saudí que su ejército ha demostrado"que Aunque la mona se vista de seda.....


----------



## Jhosef (8 Feb 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> encuesta interesante
> quien se retirará primero por ruina económica?
> 
> Irán que aparte de dar dinero y armas a la otra parte del yemen,esta avalando las deudas Sirias y financiando a inútiles milicias chiíes en Irak..
> O Arabia saudí que su ejército ha demostrado"que Aunque la mona se vista de seda.....



*El ejercito Saudi es el peor que he visto ,con lo mejor en armamento americano le esta costando horrores la guerra, con milicianos con peor armamento*


----------



## Javisklax (8 Feb 2017)

El armamento es una herramienta, si el soldado es una mierda, da igual lo que le des... 
Fulano ya que te han citado, te contesto, arabia solo tiene petrodolares, Irán una economía mucho mas extensa,sin saber cantidad creo que Arabia esta en su vietnam particular, Irán lleva 6 años ayudando a assad y apenas se le ha notado,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2017)

Lo que dije"aunque la mona se vista de seda...."
hay quien dice que iran se ha gastado 250000 millones de dolare,sotros dicen 10000,otros 5000,pero es obvio que las cosas asi cuestan pasta..
y los arabes cagan oro..porque por desgraciA NO hay teslas para todos..


----------



## mirkoxx (10 Feb 2017)

_http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/yemen/332746/ansarola-houthies-matan-soldados-saudies-jizan
*Vídeo: Ansarolá mata a varios soldados saudíes en Jizan*








*Los combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá mataron a varios soldados saudíes en la región de Jizán, en el sur del reino árabe.*

*Las fuerzas de Ansarolá eliminaron a varios militares saudíes en una emboscada en la zona de Al-Hathira, en Jizan. Asimismo, varios vehículos blindados saudíes fueron destruidos por completo, ha informado la televisión yemení Al-Masirah mediante un vídeo publicado en las redes sociales.*

En respuesta a una campaña militar que mantienen los Al Saud contra su vecino, los combatientes de Ansarolá lanzaron el pasado domingo un misil balístico contra la capital saudí, Riad, mientras que el Ejército advierte a Arabia Saudí de que en breve su potencial militar sorprenderá al régimen saudí

Desde marzo de 2015, Arabia Saudí lleva a cabo una brutal aventura militar en Yemen que, conforme a las estimaciones de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), ha dejado 10.000 muertos y 40.000 heridos._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFlRZmD_aTs

---------- Post added 10-feb-2017 at 14:39 ----------

*Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3* 2 h*Hace 2 horas*

#Yemen Houthi leader Sayyid Abdul Malik Al Houthi speech today confirms Yemeni-developed air defence systems & drones soon to be deployed.
****

*#Yemen Lider Houthi, Sayyid Abdul Malik Al Houthi, en un discurso hoy confirma que sistemas de defensa antiaérea desarrollados por los yemení y drones pronto comenzarán a desplegarse.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Feb 2017)

Desarrollados significa,," pagados por IRAN.."
Cuanta municion les queda a los del otro bando?,no habia ninguna fabrica de municion en Yemen y no parace que controlen el mar,,aunque viendo las hazañas de los barquitos saudies,tampoco me extrañaria que pasasen como pedro por su casa todos esos pertrechos..


----------



## mazuste (15 Feb 2017)

Yemen: la guerra invisible

[youtube]8GQb1u9qJ1E[/youtube]


----------



## SPQR (20 Feb 2017)

Arabia Saudita, al descubierto (2016) - SUB ESP ( itv documental saudi uncovered español Spanish ) - YouTube


----------



## SPQR (21 Feb 2017)

Captura del impacto de la lancha suicida contra la fragata saudí.

Joseph Dempsey ‏@JosephHDempsey 5 feb.

Released footage of moment #SaudiArabia Frigate struck by #Yemen #Houthi suicide boat http://goo.gl/I675A5

Twitter

http://vid.alarabiya.net/2017/02/05/video050217/video050217___video050217_video.mp4


----------



## mazuste (21 Feb 2017)

> Captura del impacto de la lancha suicida contra la fragata saudí.



Efectivamente, fue una lancha. Pero, no era con piloto suicida, sino que ha resultado
un barco de alta velocidad por control remoto cargado de explosivos. lo cual añade más preguntas al acontecimiento Me pregunto de dónde sacaron esa idea...







Online site translation into English and other languages


----------



## selu72 (22 Feb 2017)

En las noticias no vi nada de esto, es una pena


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2017)

1500 al dia dudoso...
ademas no habian dicho hace un año de un scud que habia matadoa 56 mercenarios?aun siguen in aparecer fotos,ni del crater dni de la base ardiendo ni del hongo de la explosion..ni na


----------



## SPQR (23 Feb 2017)

Ambush against a Saudi military vehicle in Jizan in Saudi Arabia - YouTube


En tó la chola, xD

snipe Saudi soldier in Alsrfah site in Najran - YouTube

-----------------------------

Haidar Sumeri‏@IraqiSecurity 14 hHace 14 horas

IMPORTANT:

Pro-Hadi army's deputy Chief of Staff, Maj. Gen. Ahmed Saif Al-Yafei, killed by a Houthi ballistic missile in Mokha, #Yemen.







Twitter


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2017)

ePICO Ejercito arabe..
1video ,un jeep sin blindar ,sin ESCOLTAR sin apoyo ,y sin nada de nada,,menuda tactica la de dejar jeeps en solitario por montañas hostiles....
2ºVideo arabe se asoma a la trinchera sin casco.COMO si fuera un juego de guacamole de esos


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Feb 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> US Hiring Mercenaries with $1,500 Daily Wages for War in Southern Yemen: Reports - American Herald Tribune
> 
> EEUU recluta mercenarios privados para apoyar a las tropas saudíes en el sur de Yemen. Cobrarán 1500 dólares por día ::
> 
> La guerra proxy EEUU-Irán se va acentuando.





1500 euros al día contra unos que van descalzos.....no cebe duda de quienes van a perder....el capital piensa que también pude ganar en un mundo donde el dinero NO VALE NADA........YEMEN VA A SER UNA LECCIÓN


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2017)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> 1500 euros al día contra unos que van descalzos.....no cebe duda de quienes van a perder....el capital piensa que también pude ganar en un mundo donde el dinero NO VALE NADA........YEMEN VA A SER UNA LECCIÓN



No seas ingenuo Los houthies y el resto del ejercito Yemeni estan Financiandos y armados por IRAN en un pulso con arabia saudi ..vamos no van armados con flechas que digamos...


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Feb 2017)

confirmo la noticia de spqr:

JM Álvarez: Los antiimperialistas yemeníes avisan con humildad

Grande yemen!


----------



## bladu (24 Feb 2017)

Un Guerrillero Houti Destruye él solo una base Saudí, de la Frontera!! By TRUFAULT - YouTube


----------



## JimJones (24 Feb 2017)

Horny Report 74 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(24/02 a las 22:35:47) 00:00 17210361 - iVoox


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Feb 2017)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> confirmo la noticia de spqr:
> 
> JM Álvarez: Los antiimperialistas yemeníes avisan con humildad
> 
> Grande yemen!



antimperialistas y de paso dice"saudi norteamericana alianza...
ahi tenemos lo que tienes que decir por Internet para que IRAN siga dandote armas


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Feb 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> antimperialistas y de paso dice"saudi norteamericana alianza...
> ahi tenemos lo que tienes que decir por Internet para que IRAN siga dandote armas



Y bien dadas que están.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y bien dadas que están.



Es un PULSO,una especia de guerra fria,entre un pais pobre como iran que se cree que es la URSS,..
es como lo de alien vs predator,,gane quien gane"perdemos"


----------



## NamruCasterly (2 Mar 2017)

cuco dijo:


> El asunto en el trasfondo es que Irán tiene gran parte de su petróleo en zonas pobladas por árabes sunnitas, y Arabia Saudí lo tiene en zonas de mayoría chií.



En Irán el mayor problema no es que sean en zonas suníes, sino en provincias etnicamente árabes como Khuzestan. De hecho, la guerra Irán-Irak estalló porque Saddam quería anexionarse esa provincia rica en petróleo utilizando como excusa el hecho de que eran "árabes oprimidos por los persas". Un Crimea en versión islámica, solo que esta vez la potencia irredentista vaya que se fue calentita


















Si te fijas también en Turquía, Irak y Siria y juntas las zonas petroleras, obtienes basicamente un Gran Kurdistán. Vaya, vaya... 

Es como si Alá dijera "Os voy a dar rico oro negro, pero también lo pondré debajo de grupos étnicos hostiles a los estados ocupantes para que lo tengáis difícil. Que hay que equilibrar la balanza, eh".


----------



## Wein (3 Mar 2017)

cuco dijo:


> El asunto en el trasfondo es que Irán tiene gran parte de su petróleo en zonas pobladas por árabes sunnitas, y Arabia Saudí lo tiene en zonas de mayoría chií.



¿Dónde tiene Irán el petroleo en territorio de mayoría sunita? Hasta el que hay en Irak está en mayoría chiita.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Mar 2017)

Ojlaa que llegue el dia en que la FUSION de hidrogeno se consiga y mandemos a esos,,catetos a seguir criando camellos como antaño hacian


----------



## bladu (5 Mar 2017)

No se si dio hace 1 mes , difusion a esta noticia. En cualquier caso importante.

The debris from the shot down Jordanian F-16 in Najran - YouTube


----------



## Harman (6 Mar 2017)

US Client States Steal 60 Percent of Yemenâ€™s Oil While Seven Million Yemenis Starve to Death


Estados clientes de USA roban el 60 por ciento del petróleo de Yemen, mientras que siete millones de yemeníes mueren de hambre


_Los sauditas y los franceses están bombeando ilegalmente el 63% del petróleo de Yemen, mientras que millones de yemeníes sufren escasez de alimentos.

Sí, otra guerra apoyada por Estados Unidos para la democracia y los valores occidentales. _


****​*

Storm Bringer‏ @StormBringer15 12 minHace 12 minutos

*Military Situation In Yemen On March 6, 2017* (Map Update) Military Situation In Yemen On March 6, 2017 (Map Update)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Mar 2017)

*Military Situation In Yemen On March 6, 2017* (Map Update) Military Situation In Yemen On March 6, 2017 (Map Update) 





[/QUOTE]

yemen del norte y yemen del sur...AGAIN..

---------- Post added 06-mar-2017 at 23:43 ----------




bladu dijo:


> No se si dio hace 1 mes , difusion a esta noticia. En cualquier caso importante.
> 
> The debris from the shot down Jordanian F-16 in Najran - YouTube



SOn los depositos externos de un jet,,






estos moros son tan falsos como un perro de madera..


----------



## Harman (7 Mar 2017)

UAE to Saudi: Abandon Yemen








Emiratos Árabes Unidos a Arabia Saudita: Abandonar a Hadi de Yemen o retiraremos nuestras tropas


(Trad. Google)
07/03/2017


Se informó que Emiratos Árabes Unidos advirtió a Arabia Saudita de abandonar su apoyo al presidente de Yemen, Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, o retirará sus tropas de la coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudí, informó el diario semanal Yemen Hadramout News .

El periódico dijo que las tensiones entre Abu Dhabi y la administración de Hadi han aumentado, agregando que todos los esfuerzos políticos de Hadi para conciliar con los Emiratos Árabes Unidos han fracasado.

Esto viene como los EAU se acusa de buscar ocupar el sur de Yemen y ejercer una política unilateral en el área así como suprimir los objetivos de la coalición árabe encabezada por Arabia Saudita para restaurar la legitimidad en Yemen. 

El periódico agregó que los medios de comunicación de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos han ignorado por completo la reciente visita de Hadi al país durante la cual no pudo reunirse con altos líderes, incluyendo al príncipe Abu Dhabi, Mohammed Bin Zayed.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Mar 2017)

No viene a cuento, o si.

Hoy he visto en la calle Atocha, Madrid, un Mercedes deportivo cromado todo él, como un espejo.

Una horterada inmensa, matrícula de Qatar.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Mar 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> No viene a cuento, o si.
> 
> Hoy he visto en la calle Atocha, Madrid, un Mercedes deportivo cromado todo él, como un espejo.
> 
> Una horterada inmensa, matrícula de Qatar.



Algún amigo íntimo del Campechano que lo vino a visitar...


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Mar 2017)

La verdad es que la calle acaba en el Ministerio de Exteriores.

Era un treintañero solo vestido a la occidental.


----------



## Harman (8 Mar 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> La verdad es que la calle acaba en el Ministerio de Exteriores.
> 
> Era un treintañero solo vestido a la occidental.



_La última vez que se vio fue hace un mes saliendo del estadio Bernabeu después de un partido.
_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Mar 2017)

que naide comenta de lo MARICA que es baile de esos houthies sobre un depositoto exxterno de un F-16..?


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Mar 2017)

no seas heteropatriarcal en dia tan señalado.


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Mar 2017)

_Yemeníes destruyen buque de coalición saudí con minas marítimas - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Yemeníes destruyen buque de coalición saudí con minas marítimas*
Publicada: sábado, 11 de marzo de 2017 7:16 Actualizada: sábado, 11 de marzo de 2017 9:22








*Las fuerzas yemeníes destruyen un buque de guerra de la coalición antiyemení de Arabia Saudí en la costa occidental de la ciudad de Moca.*

Según informó el viernes la cadena estatal yemení de televisión Al-Masirah, *la embarcación explotó tras chocar con una mina marítima colocada por las fuerzas yemeníes en la costa occidental de Moca, en la provincia de Taiz (suroeste).*

Debido a la gravedad y magnitud de la explosión, *es muy probable que todos los tripulantes del barco o hayan perdido la vida o hayan resultado heridos, estiman las fuerzas yemeníes.*

En respuesta a las agresiones de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados contra Yemen, iniciadas en marzo de 2015, las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado fuertes ataques contra el reino árabe y han podido destruir, en ya infinidad de veces, los equipamientos militares enemigos, incluidos helicópteros, aviones no tripulados (drones) y buques de guerra._

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 16:37 ----------

_http://www.almasirah.net/
*Bombardeos yemenitas contra posiciones del ejército de Arabia Saudita y sus mercenarios en Najran y Jizan*








*Najran - Jizan | Marzo 11 | Las fuerzas del ejército yemení y los comités populares, el viernes por la noche, bombardearon fuertemente las fortificaciones del ejército saudí y sus mercenarios en Jizan y Najran.*

Según una fuente militar, *la artillería del ejército de Yemen atacó al ejército saudí y sus mercenarios en sus puestos fronterizos en Jizan sin descanso.

En Najran, la artillería del ejército y de los comités del pueblo bombardearon a mercenarios del ejército saudí y sus vehículos en un sitio militar a la entrada de la ciudad de Najran.*

El día jueves; *el ejército saudí en un sitio militar en Najran sufrió pérdidas luego de impactos directos de la artillería yemenita.*_


----------



## Jhosef (13 Mar 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que naide comenta de lo MARICA que es baile de esos houthies sobre un depositoto exxterno de un F-16..?



*Si es que es normal el ejercito saudí es un truño::*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Mar 2017)

Jhosef dijo:


> *Si es que es normal el ejercito saudí es un truño::*



Lo de que el ejercito saudi es un truño ya lo dije antes,,"aunque la mona se vista de seda"..
aqui me referia que hay que SER MARICON para bailar asi..


----------



## Javisklax (14 Mar 2017)

En Yemen bailan así y se tocan mucho (igual que los estadounidenses piensan de los españoles,a ellos no les.mola que les toquen)son muy hospitalarios y un país dentro de lo que cabe seguro, pero si te atreves a faltar al respeto a alguien te rebanan el cuello sin miramientos, maricas o no tienen cojones como castillos


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Mar 2017)

_Dozens of Saudi soldiers killed by Houthi attacks in Jizan, Najran regions
*Decenas de soldados saudíes muertos por ataques Houthi en las regiones de Jizan y Najran*
Por Leith Fadel - 14/03/2017








BEIRUT (13:40) - *Las fuerzas Houthi llevaron a cabo una serie de ataques de gran alcance en la parte sur de la de Arabia Saudí este martes, matando a decenas de soldados en las regiones de Jizan y Najran.

Según la Guardia Republicana de Yemen, las fuerzas Houthi mataron a decenas de soldados saudíes y leales a Hadi durante sus operaciones sobre el terreno el martes.*

Según los informes, *los francotiradores Houthi comenzaron el día matando a 3 soldados saudíes posicionados en el sitio de Dabaa en la región de Najran.

A raíz de este ataque Houthi, un grupo de soldados saudíes intentó lanzar un ataque dentro de la zona del "puerto verde" de Najran; sin embargo, esto demostraría ser un error fatal, ya que decenas de militares serían asesinados después de entrar en un campo de minas.

Además de sus pérdidas en el Puerto Verde, el Ejército de Arabia también fue emboscadao por las fuerzas Houthi en el interior del área de Shawal de la región de Jizan, dando como resultado la muerte de más de 15 soldados.*_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Mar 2017)

Esperaré al video para creérmelo..es que decir siempre"decenas,centenares,hace desconfiar


----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2017)

_La mona vestida de seda se queda sin ayuda por parte de Pakistan. 
Tendrán que buscar carne de cañon en otro sitio._

Haykal Bafana‏ @BaFana3 20 minHace 20 minutos

#Pakistan Defence Minister : No army brigade sent to #Saudi Arabia to assist in ongoing war with #Yemen. 
*
*Ministro de Defensa de Pakistán: Ninguna brigada del ejército enviada a Arabia Saudita para ayudar en la guerra en curso con Yemen.*

No army brigade sent to Saudi Arabia: Khawaja Asif | Pakistan Today …


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Mar 2017)

Pakistán está virando hacia el eje Irán-China, si Saud no puede comprarlos ni USA desestablizarlos, tendrán que pagar un precio por ser hub.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2017)

Pakistán ya tiene bastante con no ser conquitado por los talibanes que financian y arma su propio servicio secreto


----------



## Jhosef (16 Mar 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pakistán ya tiene bastante con no ser conquitado por los talibanes que financian y arma su propio servicio secreto



*Ellos se lo buscaron, aun me acuerdo cuando BinLaden era un rebelde Moderado, y también con la película de Rambo:::XX:*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2017)

Jhosef dijo:


> *Ellos se lo buscaron, aun me acuerdo cuando BinLaden era un rebelde Moderado, y también con la película de Rambo:::XX:*



Rambo nunca ayudo a los talibanes,El solo queria rescatar aL Coronel TRUMAN...(ademas los talibanes no existian aun los creo pakistan con el dinero saudi de mierda alla por el 94,como medio para "Tratar de joder a la india",
de ahi ese asalto al parlamento en Nueva dheli en 97 y aquel"frente islamico de cachemira que aparecio de la "nada"casualmente....


----------



## Novamas (17 Mar 2017)

Yemeni Ballistic Missile Strikes Aramco Saudi Oil Firm in Jizan








La fuerza de cohetería en el ejército y los comités populares de Yemen lanzó un misil balístico contra la *empresa petrolera saudita Aramco en Jizan,* según fuentes militares locales, que añadieron que el cohete alcanzó su objetivo con precisión.

El ejército yemení y los comités populares golpean a las fuerzas dirigidas por Arabia Saudita en Maarib con cohetes Zelzal 1, matando o hiriendo a 60 mercenarios.

Yemen ha estado desde el 26 de marzo de 2015 bajo brutal agresión por la coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudita.

Miles de personas han sido martirizadas y heridas en el ataque, siendo la gran mayoría civiles.

Riad lanzó el ataque contra Yemen en un intento por restaurar el poder al fugitivo ex presidente Abd Rabbu Mansour Hadi, que es un aliado cercano a Arabia Saudita.


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (17 Mar 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que naide comenta de lo MARICA que es baile de esos houthies sobre un depositoto exxterno de un F-16..?



Los tienen bien puestos; con armas ligeras se cepillan f-16, fragatas y tanques saudíes. Yo no sé de qué va esta guerra ni qué intereses hay detrás, pero los hutíes ojo, no me gustaría nada vérmelas con ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2017)

Capitán Fandiño dijo:


> Los tienen bien puestos; con armas ligeras se cepillan f-16, fragatas y tanques saudíes. Yo no sé de qué va esta guerra ni qué intereses hay detrás, pero los hutíes ojo, no me gustaría nada vérmelas con ellos.



cON armas ligeras,,y una polla,,son parte del ejercito del yemen,,no son "vietcong en sandalias"tiene lo utlimo en copias iranies del KORNET.. es un ejercito no una guerrilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Mar 2017)

Novamas dijo:


> Yemeni Ballistic Missile Strikes Aramco Saudi Oil Firm in Jizan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2017)

24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minHace 10 minutos

King Salman Base in #Riyadh after being hit by #Yemeni ''Burkan 2'' missile...
Causing reportedly 10s of killings & 20 destroyed warplanes
*
*La Base Rey Salman en #Riyadh después de ser golpeado por el misil #Yemeni '' Burkan 2 '' ...
Causando supuestamente 10s muertos y 20 aviones de combate destruidos*


----------



## mirkoxx (19 Mar 2017)

Al menos nadie puede negar que el misil fue lanzado; en el vídeo se una clara y hermosa toma del misil en camino hacia Arabia Saudita..... que fue interceptado o no es difícil de saber, puesto que, la censura saudita en estos casos en muy fuerte (como todo Dictadura). Pero que el misil salió, salió y punto!!!.  


_Misil del Ejército yemení alcanza base saudí rey Salman en Riad - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Ejército de Yemen: Misil del Ejército yemení alcanza base saudí rey Salman en Riad*
Publicada: domingo, 19 de marzo de 2017 5:31 Actualizada: domingo, 19 de marzo de 2017 6:53

Yemeni ballistic launched at King Salman Air Base in Riyadh - YouTube


*El Ejército y las fuerzas populares (Ansarolá) yemeníes han informado que uno de sus misiles impactó en la base aérea rey Salman en Riad, capital de Arabia Saudí.*

La agencia de noticias de Yemen Saba News, citando a un oficial militar yemení, *ha anunciado que el ataque, llevado a cabo con un misil balístico Burkan 2, se produjo el sábado por la noche.*

La fuente ha afirmado que *el misil golpeó el objetivo con precisión, agregando que el ataque se produjo “en represalia a la agresión continúa [y] la guerra criminal saudí contra el pueblo yemení desde hace dos años”.*

Hasta el momento, *la parte saudí no ha reaccionado a esta información.*

La brutal aventura militar saudí contra su vecino sureño comenzó en marzo de 2015 y ha dejado hasta el momento 12.000 civiles yemeníes muertos, según estimaciones de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU)._

---------- Post added 19-mar-2017 at 16:49 ----------

_Houthi forces ambush Saudi Army in Najran: video
*Fuerzas Houthi tienden una emboscada al ejército de Arabia en Najran: vídeo*
Por Leith Fadel - 19/03/2017








BEIRUT (10:45) - *Las fuerzas Houthi llevaron a cabo una exitosa emboscada en la región de Najran de Arabia Saudita este fin de semana, destruyendo un vehículo del Ejército de Arabia Saudí que viajaba a través de territorio hostil.*

De acuerdo con activistas locales, *el vehículo del ejército saudí viajaba por el pueblo de Al-Shajah antes de ser emboscado por un grupo de combatientes de las fuerzas Houthi.*_

Ambush against a #Saudi military vehicles In in #Najran - YouTube

---------- Post added 19-mar-2017 at 16:51 ----------

*- Francotiradores yemenitas abaten a 2 soldados sauditas en Regiones de la frontera:*

Hunting 2 Saudi soldiers - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2017)

Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> King Salman Base in #Riyadh after being hit by #Yemeni ''Burkan 2'' missile...
> Causing reportedly 10s of killings & 20 destroyed warplanes
> ...



menuda calidad de imagen


----------



## luismarple (19 Mar 2017)

Parece mentira que hayan acabado así en Yemen, que era la Suiza de la península arábiga.

Bueno, más o menos.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Mar 2017)

La calidad de las fotos parece sacada de un video de las cámaras de seguridad.


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2017)

_Pero que espera. 

¿Que Riad haga un reportaje fotográfico estilo ¡HOLA! de como “supuestamente” han sido alcanzados?_


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2017)

Louis Allday‏ @Louis_Allday 37 minHace 37 minutos

While Yemen's history is destroyed, the UK Minister of State for International Development has the gall to tweet this. Obscene.
*
*Mientras que la historia de Yemen es destruida, el Ministro de Estado británico para el Desarrollo Internacional tiene la gall para twitear esto.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2017)

Harman dijo:


> _Pero que espera.
> 
> ¿Que Riad haga un reportaje fotográfico estilo ¡HOLA! de como “supuestamente” han sido alcanzados?_



Pues con la cantidad de camaras HD que tiene los moracos en general..una columna asi tendira que verse a leguas


----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2017)

24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 15 minhace 15 minutos

#BREAKING | #Yemeni mid-range balistic missile hits #Saudi Faissal military city near Abu 'Areesh, #Jizan, #Saudi_Arabia
*
*#Yemeni misil balístico de alcance medio hits #Saudi Faissal ciudad militar cerca de Abu 'Arish, #Jizan, #Saudi_Arabia*


----------



## Ultimate (21 Mar 2017)

ONU rechaza petición saudí de supervisar puerto yemení - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
_*ONU rechaza petición saudí de supervisar puerto yemení*
*martes, 21 de marzo de 2017 8 :26*







*La ONU ha rechazado poner bajo su supervisión el estratégico puerto yemení de Al-Hudaida, como lo pedía insistentemente Arabia Saudí.
*
*Arabia Saudí solicitó el domingo que la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) supervisase el referido puerto yemení, para, según indicó, facilitar el flujo de suministros humanos y acabar con el uso del lugar para la provisión de armas y el tráfico de personas.*

*El llamado saudí se produjo dos días después de que uno de sus helicópteros de combate matara a al menos 42 refugiados somalíes, entre ellos niños y mujeres, en las costas del estrecho de Bab el-Mandeb.

El portavoz de la ONU, Farhan Haq, al rechazar tal solicitud, ha recordado que las partes beligerantes de la guerra tienen la responsabilidad de proteger la infraestructura y la población civil. “No se trata de obligaciones que se pueden transmitir a otros”, ha subrayado*.

*Desde marzo de 2015, Arabia Saudí lleva a cabo una brutal campaña militar en Yemen que, según las estimaciones de las Naciones Unidas, ha dejado 12.000 muertos.*

MAPA: Google Maps_


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Mar 2017)

_Fuerzas yemeníes atacan con misiles una base saudí en Najran - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Fuerzas yemeníes atacan con misiles una base saudí en Najran*
Publicada: miércoles, 22 de marzo de 2017 8:37 Actualizada: miércoles, 22 de marzo de 2017 12:53








*Las fuerzas del Ejército de Yemen, apoyadas por los comités populares, atacaron la base militar de Rayla en la región de Najran, sur de Arabia Saudí.*

Según el sitio Web del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, *los tres misiles balísticos lanzados el martes por la noche contra la citada base eran una respuesta a las atrocidades de Riad contra el pueblo yemení.*

Ansarolá detalla que *se trataban de los misiles corto alcance Asif-1 (Typhoon-1), de fabricación nacional, aunque no pudo confirmar si sus ataques dejaron víctimas o daños en esta región.*

Los yemeníes atacan de vez en cuando los objetivos militares saudíes para responder así a los incesantes bombardeos que lleva a cabo Arabia Saudí contra el pueblo yemení desde marzo de 2015. Sus ataques dejaron más de 12.000 civiles muertos, según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU)._

---------- Post added 22-mar-2017 at 17:51 ----------

_Houthi forces launch massive offensive in southern Saudi Arabia
*Fuerzas Houthi lanzan una ofensiva masiva en el sur de Arabia Saudita*
Por Leith Fadel - 22/03/2017








BEIRUT (11:25) - *Las fuerzas Houthi lanzaron una ofensiva masiva en el sur de Arabia Saudita hoy, dirigido a varios puntos bajo el control de la Coalición cerca de la frontera de Yemen.*

De acuerdo con activistas locales,*las fuerzas Houthi irrumpieron en un número de sitios dentro de la región de Al-Rabu'ah de Arabia Saudita, incluida la zona de Al-Nashima.*

Además de su asalto a Al-Rabu'ah, *las fuerzas Houthi atacaron el cruce de fronteras de Alab y el cruce Buqa largo de la frontera Najran-Sada.*

*Intensos enfrentamientos se están llevando a cabo en estos sitios antes mencionados*, ya que las fuerzas Houthi buscan recuperar la iniciativa en el sur de Arabia Saudita después de que los estados miembros de la Coalición renegaran una cesación del fuego._

---------- Post added 22-mar-2017 at 17:54 ----------

*- Soldados sauditas eliminados luego de una emboscada en Jizan:* 

Saudi soldiers killed in ambush in military site in Jizan - YouTube


----------



## ERB (24 Mar 2017)

La contradictoria labor humanitaria de EEUU y Reino Unido en Yemen, según Amnistía

23 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) - Desde que comenzó el conflicto en Yemen hace dos años, *Estados Unidos y Reino Unido han enviado más de 5.000 millones de dólares (462.000 millones de euros) en armas a Arabia Saudí*, que lidera la coalición en la zona, frente a los 450 millones de dólares (416 millones de euros) en ayuda humanitaria dirigidos a la población yemení, según ha denunciado Amnistía Internacional, que ha instado a la comunidad internacional a actuar de inmediato para imponer un embargo.

ESPAÑA, TERCER EXPORTADOR

La organización ha señalado que, entre 2014 y 2016, España exportó a Arabia Saudí cerca de 900 millones de euros en armas, lo que lo sitúa como el tercer exportador de armas a Arabia Saudí tras Estados Unidos y Reino Unido.

En 2015, las exportaciones realizadas superaron los 535 millones de euros e incluyeron cohetes, misiles, munición, torpedos, sistemas de dirección de tiro, aviones de transporte y repuestos equipos electrónicos, entre otros.

La contradictoria labor humanitaria de EEUU y Reino Unido en Yemen, según Amnistía

*"Fase final" para la firma del contrato de Navantia para cincos corbetas de Arabia*

20 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) - El delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía, Antonio Sanz, ha afirmado sobre el contrato para la construcción de cinco corbetas por parte de Navantia para Arabia Saudí que "estamos en la fase final, a punto de culminar", lo cual espera que sea "pronto".

"Fase final" para la firma del contrato de Navantia para cincos corbetas de Arabia

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 04:36 ----------



El sueño del oleoducto de Yemen

Pero hay un subobjetivo paralelo aquí, reconocido en privado por funcionarios occidentales, pero no discutido en público: Yemen tiene todavía potencial inexplorado para proporcionar un conjunto alternativo de rutas de transbordo de petróleo y gas para la exportación de petróleo saudí, pasando por alto a Irán Y el estrecho de Ormuz.

La realidad de las ambiciones del reino en este sentido se desnuda en un cable secreto del Departamento de Estado obtenido por Wikileaks, desde la embajada de Estados Unidos en Yemen hasta el Secretario de Estado:

"Un diplomático británico radicado en Yemen le dijo a PolOff (oficial político de la embajada de Estados Unidos) que* Arabia Saudita tenía interés en construir un oleoducto, propiedad total, operado y protegido por Arabia Saudita, a través de Hadramawt hasta un puerto en el Golfo de Aden, Golfo Pérsico / Golfo Pérsico y el estrecho de Ormuz.*

"Saleh siempre se ha opuesto a esto." El diplomático sostuvo que Arabia Saudita, a través del apoyo a la dirección militar yemení, pagando la lealtad de los jeques y otros medios, se estaba posicionando para asegurar que, por el precio correcto, El sucesor de Saleh ".

De hecho, *la gobernación oriental de Yemen de Hadramaut ha permanecido curiosamente libre de los bombardeos saudíes. La provincia, la más grande de Yemen, contiene la mayor parte de los recursos de petróleo y gas restantes de Yemen.*

"El principal interés del reino en la gobernación es la posible construcción de un oleoducto. Dicho oleoducto ha sido durante mucho tiempo un sueño del gobierno de Arabia Saudita ", observa Michael Horton, analista senior de Yemen en la Fundación Jamestown. "*Un oleoducto a través del Hadramawt daría a Arabia Saudita ya sus aliados del Golfo del Golfo acceso directo al Golfo de Adén y al Océano Índico; Les permitiría eludir el Estrecho de Ormuz, un punto estratégico que podría ser, al menos temporalmente, bloqueado por Irán en un futuro conflicto.* La perspectiva de asegurar una ruta para un futuro oleoducto a través del Hadramawt es probable que figure en la estrategia más amplia de largo plazo de Arabia Saudí en Yemen ".

*Ocultar la conexión de la tubería*

Los funcionarios occidentales están dispuestos a evitar la conciencia pública de la geopolítica energética detrás de la escalada del conflicto.

El año pasado, un análisis personal de estas cuestiones fue publicado en un blog personal el 2 de junio de 2015 por Joke Buringa, asesora principal en seguridad y estado de derecho en Yemen, en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de los Países Bajos.

"El temor a un bloqueo iraní del estrecho de Hormuz, y los resultados posiblemente desastrosos para la economía global, ha existido durante años", escribió en el artículo titulado "Divide and Rule: Arabia Saudita, Petróleo y Yemen". "Por lo tanto, los Estados Unidos presionaron a los Estados del Golfo para que desarrollaran alternativas. En 2007, Arabia Saudita, Bahrein, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Omán y Yemen lanzaron conjuntamente el proyecto Trans-Arabia Oil Pipeline. Se construirían nuevas tuberías desde el Ras saudí Ras Tannurah en el Golfo Pérsico y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos hasta el Golfo de Omán (uno al Emirato de Fujairah y dos líneas a Omán) y el Golfo de Adén (dos líneas a Yemen).

En 2012, la conexión entre Abu Dhabi y Fujairah, dentro de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, entró en funcionamiento. Mientras tanto, Irán y Omán se movieron para firmar su propio acuerdo de oleoductos. "La desconfianza hacia las intenciones de Omán aumentó el atractivo de la opción Hadramawt en Yemen, un deseo de larga data de Arabia Saudí", escribió Buringa.

El presidente Saleh, sin embargo, era un obstáculo importante a las ambiciones sauditas. Según Buringa, "se opuso a la construcción de un oleoducto bajo control saudí sobre territorio yemení. Durante muchos años los sauditas invirtieron en líderes tribales con la esperanza de ejecutar este proyecto bajo el sucesor de Saleh. Los levantamientos populares de 2011 por los manifestantes que llaman a la democracia trastornan estos planes ".

Buringa es el único funcionario gubernamental occidental que ha reconocido este asunto públicamente. Pero cuando la contacté para solicitar una entrevista el 1 de febrero, cuatro días después recibí una respuesta de Roel van der Meij, portavoz de asuntos corporativos en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores del gobierno holandés: "Mrs. Joke Buringa me pidió que le informara que no está disponible para la entrevista.

Todo el blog de Buringa, que antes estaba disponible en Hosted By One.com | Webhosting made simple , se había eliminado por completo .

Una versión archivada de su artículo sobre la geopolítica energética de la guerra saudita en Yemen está disponible en la Máquina Wayback.

Le pregunté a Buringa ya van der Meij por qué el blog de Buringa había sido borrado tan rápidamente después de haber enviado mi solicitud de entrevista y si se había visto obligada a hacerlo bajo la presión del gobierno para proteger los lazos holandeses con Arabia Saudita.

En un correo electrónico, Buringa negó que ella fuera presionada por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores holandés para borrar el blog: "Siento decepcionarte, pero no fui presionado por el ministerio. El diseño del blog me había molestado desde el principio y yo había estado pensando en cambiarlo por meses ... Su pregunta me recordó que quería cambiar mi sitio y repensar lo que quiero hacer con él. No lea más.

Sin embargo, el portavoz de asuntos corporativos del gobierno holandés, van der Meij, no respondió a múltiples solicitudes de correo electrónico y teléfono para comentarios sobre la eliminación del blog.

Muchas firmas holandesas están activas en el reino, llevando a cabo inversiones conjuntas, incluyendo la petrolera anglo-holandesa Shell. Debido a la posición de los Países Bajos como puerta de entrada a Europa, dos multinacionales saudíes -la petrolera nacional Aramco y el gigante petroquímico SABIC- tienen sus sedes europeas en La Haya y Sittard, ambas en los Países Bajos. Las exportaciones holandesas a Arabia Saudita también han aumentado dramáticamente en los últimos años, aumentando un 25 por ciento entre 2006 y 2010.

En 2013, Arabia Saudita exportó poco menos de 34.000 millones de euros (38.500 millones de dólares) de combustibles minerales a los Países Bajos, e importó de los holandeses algo más de 8.000 millones de euros (9.000 millones de dólares) de máquinas y material de transporte, 4.800 millones de euros. Productos químicos, y 3.700 millones de euros (4.200 millones de dólares) de alimentos y animales. 

Traductor de Google


----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2017)

24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 46 minHace 46 minutos

#BREAKING | #Yemen:
#Yemeni army & popular forces kills 18 Pro-#Hadi mercenaries during a quality operation in 'Usaylan, Shabwah Governorate
*
*#Ejército Yemení y fuerzas populares matan a 18 mercenarios Pro- # Hadi durante una operación de calidad en 'Usaylan, Shabwah Governorate*


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Mar 2017)

South of Saudi Arabia: A Winning card for Yemen

South of Saudi Arabia: A Winning card for Yemen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2017)

he veo que la tacticas de no hacer trincheras es endogamica de oriente medio


----------



## mirkoxx (25 Mar 2017)

*- Fuerzas heroicas de Yemen atacan y destruyen el sitio militar saudí de Nisham en Asir ocasionado bajas militares, en vehículos y tomando armas del enemigo: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKzS7ZZsqBA


*- Houthis y fuerzas aliadas toman la base militar saudita de Almseyal y luego la destruyen con explosivos: *

Blew up a #Saudi military site called Almseyal after the Yemeni fighter controlled the site - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> South of Saudi Arabia: A Winning card for Yemen
> 
> South of Saudi Arabia: A Winning card for Yemen



la pega es que son montañas,,pero despues de eso es todo llAnura desierta,hasta la meca y medina,,no pude haer invasion de arabia por eso

---------- Post added 26-mar-2017 at 13:37 ----------




mirkoxx dijo:


> *- Fuerzas heroicas de Yemen atacan y destruyen el sitio militar saudí de Nisham en Asir ocasionado bajas militares, en vehículos y tomando armas del enemigo: *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKzS7ZZsqBA
> 
> ...



eso es una base militar..no sacos terrenos ni TRINCHERAS ni alambre de espino ni bloques de hormigon..y porque tememos a los moros entonces?..


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2017)

Almanarnews English‏ @AlmanarEnglish 2 hHace 2 horas

3 Yemeni ballistic missiles hit 3 targets in King Khalid air base in the Saudi city of Khamis Mushait
*
*3 misiles balísticos yemeníes alcanzaron 3 objetivos en la base aérea Rey Khalid en la ciudad saudita de Khamis Mushait*


----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2017)

_El mapa de la noticia anterior,_


 Yemen Fights Back‏ @YemenFightsBack 5 hhace 5 horas

*Yemeni forces launched 3 ballistic missiles at Saudi King Khaled Air Base in Khamees Mishait*
#Saudi_Defeat


----------



## Zhukov (28 Mar 2017)

¿Todavía dura esta guerra? ¿Cuántos años llevan ya?

Supongo que aparte de que los saudis sean unos inútiles, si no han vencido por pura fuerza numérica y desgaste es porque Irán apoya a Yemen.

Y yo me preguntaba qué se les ha perdido a los árabes en Yemen...



> Pero hay un subobjetivo paralelo aquí, reconocido en privado por funcionarios occidentales, pero no discutido en público: Yemen tiene todavía potencial inexplorado para proporcionar un conjunto alternativo de rutas de transbordo de petróleo y gas para la exportación de petróleo saudí, pasando por alto a Irán Y el estrecho de Ormuz.
> 
> *"Un diplomático británico radicado en Yemen le dijo a PolOff (oficial político de la embajada de Estados Unidos) que Arabia Saudita tenía interés en construir un oleoducto, propiedad total, operado y protegido por Arabia Saudita, a través de Hadramawt hasta un puerto en el Golfo de Aden, Golfo Pérsico / Golfo Pérsico y el estrecho de Ormuz.
> 
> ...



*


Ahhh claro, que como todas las guerras actuales, como la de Siria y Ucrania es por las tuberías. 


Pero no entiendo por qué no simplemente trazan el oleducto a través de la península arábiga, ¿por qué tienen que conquistar Yemen? ¿Porque también tiene gas y petróleo? ¿Mucho? ¿Merece la pena?

Ahora que lo pienso mejor es que no quieren que Irán controle Yemen, porque así además de cerrar el estrecho de Ormuz, también controlaría el de Bab el Mandeb, la entrada al Mar Rojo.

Ya está claro entonces. A hora entiendo por qué los árabes del golfo y Trump quieren la guerra con Irán, que ya la están librando. No son las bombas atómicas ni la amenaza a Israel. Siria ya la dan por perdida. Es el control de las rutas marítimas de los petroleros lo que está en juego. Con el golfo de Adén controlado por Irán, Arabia seguiría teniendo salida por el canal de Suez, pero las exportaciones de crudo a Asia estarían interrumpidas.

Esto no va a acabar bien. Parece que los americanos se van a meter en el avispero de Yemen. 

Lo sensato sería dejar a Yemen en paz a cambio de neutralidad.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2017)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Todavía dura esta guerra? ¿Cuántos años llevan ya?
> 
> Supongo que aparte de que los saudis sean unos inútiles, si no han vencido por pura fuerza numérica y desgaste es porque Irán apoya a Yemen.
> 
> ...




Si haha que Iran controla el estrecho de ormuz..hahahaa,aun recuerdo la PALIZA que les dieron en "operacion mantis religiosa"
Lo de los oleoductos es otra gilipollez mas.aparte que por suerte ya estan llegando los coches electricos 
esto es una pelea de influencias muy clasica ,Iran quiere ser"GRANDE"y arma y apoya a retrasados mentales que sean chiies armandoles con lo ultimo de su armamento que PLAGIA a rusia
quiso provocar una"primavera arabe en OMAN"y fracaso,
armo a un monton de milicias chiies y apoyo al tonto de al maliki en IRAK y el ISIS resurgio de sus cenizas ..
una guerra de influencias..

pues claro que IRAN apoya a YEMEN que cress que lOS plagios del kORNET RUSO crecen en los arboles?junto los scuds y otras cosas mas,y el DINERO porque yemen es de los paises mas POBRES de la tierra .
las tacticas militares arabes son igual que en el resto del mundo arabe un desastre


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Mar 2017)

Es imposible sustituir los coches por eléctricos. The Oil Crash lo explica muy bien.

Y menos sustituir generadores, maquinaria de minas, camiones...

Mientras llegue por las buenas o las malas el cambio de paradigma, el petróleo es insustituible para seguir el BAU y para la reconversión. Por eso se desestabilizan los países que exportan cada vez menos para consumirlo internamente, por eso a Argelia la queda poco.

El arsenal de misiles iraní garantiza que no haya barcos enemigos en el golfo Pérsico si las cosas se ponen malas, y sin la tubería que pase por Yemen, que de Omán no se fia nadie, ni Saud ni Qatar ni nadie puede exportar un solo barril.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2017)

la edad de piedra no se acabo porque no hubiera piedras..

---------- Post added 29-mar-2017 at 12:52 ----------

La US navy depaso ha destrozado todas las lanzaderas de misiles navales yemenies..Un ensayo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Mar 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si haha que Iran controla el estrecho de ormuz..hahahaa,aun recuerdo la PALIZA que les dieron en "operacion mantis religiosa"
> Lo de los oleoductos es otra gilipollez mas.aparte que por suerte ya estan llegando los coches electricos
> esto es una pelea de influencias muy clasica ,Iran quiere ser"GRANDE"y arma y apoya a retrasados mentales que sean chiies armandoles con lo ultimo de su armamento que PLAGIA a rusia
> quiso provocar una"primavera arabe en OMAN"y fracaso,
> ...



Pica ¿he? + 10 caracteres persas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Mar 2017)

A ver cuando aguanta las finanzas Persas,porque amen de estar financiando un programa nuclear(que es carisimo),
esta plagiando cosas rusas y chinas,pagando a varias guerrillas como hezbolah que es un ejercito basicamente a un monton de retrasados mentales en irak
a un monton de afganos mandados al matadero en siria como literalmente carne de cañon y a los yemenies del sur..
es un a ver quien aguanta mas.. un pulso,una mini guerra fria sunni chii 
de ahi que bendiga el Tokamak..


----------



## SPQR (4 Abr 2017)

Green lemon‏ @green_lemonnn 27 mar.

#Yemen 2 Years of war. Houthis claim to have destroyed 176 AFVs, 643 MRAPs, 147 MBTs, 12 Apaches, 20 drones, 4 aircraft. 109 TBM fired.

Twitter

----------------------

Pyara Pakistan‏ @MYasirNoorani 30 mar.

British activist @SamWalton tried to conduct citizen arrest to Major Ahmed AlAsiri fr comitting war crims in #Yemen & reaction of maj ahmad







---------------------------

IEDs camuflados como piedras.

Twitter


----------



## bladu (4 Abr 2017)

Ingenioso lo de los IED camuflados de piedras, mucho

Breaking into Saudi Military center in Aseer - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Abr 2017)

bladu dijo:


> Ingenioso lo de los IED camuflados de piedras, mucho
> 
> Breaking into Saudi Military center in Aseer - YouTube



No es tan ingenioso,,es mas viejo que el cagar... los alemanes en italia la liaron hasta poniendo bombas en cadaveres puestos"para recoger"


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2017)

US to Plunge Into Yemen


EEUU se sumerge en la guerra de Yemen


(Trad. Google)
02/04/2017

por Andrei AKULOV 


La administración estadounidense está en vías (Pentagon Weighs More Support for Saudi-led War in Yemen | Foreign Policy) de intensificar su participación en Yemen - un cambio drástico de su política en Oriente Medio en un intento por revertir la influencia de Irán en la región. 

Quiere que Arabia Saudita, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) y las fuerzas locales yemeníes derroten conjuntamente a los Houthis, un grupo chiíta militarizado fuerte en el norte de Yemen luchando lado a lado con el ejército yemení leal al ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh. 

Según _Foreign Policy_, los saudíes salieron muy contentos después de una serie de reuniones en Washington a mediados de marzo, cuando el subdirector Mohammed bin Salman visitó la Casa Blanca. Funcionarios sauditas celebraron la reunión como un hito en el restablecimiento de una relación que se había deshilachado bajo la administración de Obama. El general saudita Ahmed Asiri, portavoz de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita en Yemen, dijo que los equipos de los dos países ya están comprometidos en conversaciones, y que la intensificación de la cooperación probablemente involucraría el intercambio de _inteligencia, el equipo y la capacitación_. Pilotos y tropas sauditas. _"Teníamos el compromiso de que aumentarían la cooperación" _, dijo Asiri . 

El secretario de Estado estadounidense, Rex Tillerson, estableció buenas relaciones comerciales con Arabia Saudita en los días en que dirigió ExxonMobil. 

La guerra civil en Yemen ha creado un desastre humanitario. Según estimaciones de las Naciones Unidas (USG/ERC Stephen O), dos tercios de toda la población de Yemen necesita algún tipo de asistencia. Siete millones de personas tienen hambre, 10.000 han muerto en la guerra. Las conversaciones de paz de la ONU no han llevado a ninguna parte, con todas las partes que buscan una victoria en el campo de batalla. El 13 de marzo, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia expresó su preocupación por la situación en Yemen en un comunicado (Comment by Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Maria Zakharova on the humanitarian situation in Yemen - News - The Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation). _"Creemos firmemente que el conflicto yemení no puede ser resuelto por medios militares"_, dice. Rusia pide el cese inmediato de todas las hostilidades. 

El secretario de Defensa James Mattis está presionando al presidente para que elimine todas las restricciones sobre el apoyo militar estadounidense (Trump administration weighs deeper involvement in Yemen war - The Washington Post) a la invasión saudita de Yemen, lo que permitiría a los militares apoyar las operaciones Emirati contra los Houthis con vigilancia e inteligencia, reabastecimiento de combustible y asistencia para la planificación operativa. Para la aprobación caso por caso de la Casa Blanca. Él busca el apoyo del Asesor de Seguridad Nacional Herbert McMaster para operaciones de Yemen que están siendo conducidas por Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Los planes también incluyen el uso de aviones no tripulados para ayudar a reunir inteligencia para los ataques en los objetivos Houthi y la asistencia en la planificación de la recaptura de la crítica del puerto del Mar Rojo ciudad Hodeidah de las fuerzas Houthi. Según él, una planeada ofensiva Emirati para retomar el puerto sería una contribución para combatir una amenaza común. 

El _Washington Post_ informa que un plan desarrollado por el Comando Central de EE.UU. para ayudar a la operación incluye otros elementos que no son parte de la solicitud de Mattis. Si bien las naves de la Infantería de Marina han estado fuera de la costa de Yemen durante aproximadamente un año, no estaba claro qué papel de apoyo podrían desempeñar. 

Si se aprueba, la política marcaría un cambio significativo de las operaciones de contraterrorismo contra la filial de al-Qaida (http://www.chicagotribune.com/topic.../terrorism/al-qaeda-ORCIG000003751-topic.html) en Yemen y un respaldo indirecto limitado a los esfuerzos de la Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos para dirigir una participación "limitada". Como demuestra la historia, las "implicaciones limitadas" suelen conducir a la participación en conflictos de gran duración de gran duración. Es suficiente recordar cómo comenzó la guerra de Vietnam. También indicaría que la administración ha tomado una postura más agresiva (http://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...d-conflict-war-scenario-and-consequences.html) sobre Irán, el país que Washington y Riad desean expulsar de Medio Oriente. 

El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos ha dado permiso (http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ikes-barack-obama-block-weapons-a7620821.html) para que se reanude el suministro de armas guiadas de precisión a Arabia Saudita. Se firmó en un paquete de 350 millones de dólares (https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...05d3c21f7cf_story.html?utm_term=.375a48c35df8) de bombas inteligentes. Las entregas fueron suspendidas el año pasado después de que la aviación saudita mató a 100 civiles por error. Estados Unidos ha estado reabasteciendo aviones saudíes y tiene asesores en la sede operacional saudita desde que el reino comenzó su participación militar en marzo de 2015. Miles de millones de dólares en tanques, municiones y repuestos fueron vendidos a Arabia Saudita como una forma rentable de demostrar a los saudíes Que los Estados Unidos apoyaron sus esfuerzos. 

La implicación más intensa en la crisis de Yemen debe verse en un contexto más amplio del cambio de la política estadounidense en Oriente Medio. La administración está considerando delegar más autoridad (https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...commanders-temporary-battlefields-white-house) al Departamento de Defensa para llevar a cabo operaciones antiterroristas en el exterior, las cuales en este momento requieren la aprobación de la Casa Blanca. Si se aprueba, la autoridad daría a los comandantes militares la misma latitud para lanzar ataques, redadas y campañas contra las fuerzas enemigas durante un máximo de seis meses que poseen en Irak, Afganistán y Siria. Tendrán más libertad de acción en Yemen y Somalia, donde la participación militar también debe intensificarse. El plan (http://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...iterror-plan-us-needs-allies-goes-global.html) tentativo del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos (revisión de la estrategia) sobre la estrategia estatal anti-islámica requiere que se amplíen las operaciones militares en el extranjero. 

El Presidente Trump ha dicho muchas veces que el principal enemigo es el Estado Islámico (IS). La participación en Yemen desviar las fuerzas de esta misión. Las guerras de Irak y Afganistán le han costado a (https://fas.org/sgp/crs/natsec/RL33110.pdf) los Estados Unidos alrededor de 1,6 billones de dólares entre 2001 y 2014. ¿Puede Estados Unidos permitirse luchar contra dos guerras contra la IS e Irán con una deuda nacional de 20 billones de dólares? ¿Tiene que confrontar a Irán después de que el acuerdo nuclear fue alcanzado y cumplido? ¿Tiene Estados Unidos intereses vitales en Yemen? El presidente ha hablado de su intención de adoptar la política de hacer buenos negocios. Puede hacer algo bueno uniéndose a un esfuerzo internacional para llevar la paz a un país devastado por la guerra en vez de hacer que Estados Unidos se sumerge en un nuevo conflicto sin fin a la vista. 

Moscú nunca ha tomado partido en Yemen. Ha mantenido una buena relación de trabajo con el presidente yemení Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi. A diferencia de prácticamente todos los demás actores pertinentes, a excepción de Omán, Moscú ha mantenido la relación de confianza con el ex presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh, que fue expulsado de la presidencia en 2012, y los Houthis (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houthi_insurgency_in_Yemen), al que se alía el ex-presidente Controla la capital yemení y grandes partes del país, especialmente en el norte. El año pasado, Ali Abdullah Saleh incluso pidió a (https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/yemens-ex-president-saleh-offers-yemens-facilities-russia/) Rusia una intervención militar, hablando de reactivar los antiguos acuerdos yemeníes con la Unión Soviética y ofrecer "todas las facilidades" de las bases, puertos y aeropuertos de Yemen a Rusia. 

Incluso después de que el presidente Hadi se trasladó a Arabia Saudita y la fase caliente del conflicto comenzó, Rusia mantuvo su presencia diplomática en Sana. Representantes de varias fuerzas políticas yemeníes: Ansar Allah, el Congreso Popular General, el Movimiento del Sur, el Partido Socialista Yemení y muchos otros han visitado Moscú desde que estalló la crisis. Moscú participa en las actividades (https://yemen.usembassy.gov/pr-082016.html) del Grupo de los 18 Embajadores en Yemen. 

Rusia tiene excelentes relaciones con Irán. Este hecho se confirmó durante la visita del Presidente Rouhani a Moscú del 27 al 28 de marzo. 

En definitiva, Rusia está perfectamente en condiciones de desempeñar el papel de mediador entre las partes en conflicto y otros actores pertinentes. Rusia y Estados Unidos podrían lanzar una iniciativa diplomática para poner fin al conflicto, lo mismo que deberían hacer en Siria. 

La guerra en Yemen es Imposible de ganar; El conflicto complicado es causado por muchas razones, algunas de las cuales se remontan a la historia antigua. Basta con recordar los conflictos (http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-15/yemen-a-century-of-conflict/6381720) y las tensiones entre el Sur y el Norte de la nación. La guerra en Yemen puede durar muchos años con resultados devastadores. Enviar militares a combatir en Yemen equivaldría a una declaración unilateral de guerra contra un nuevo enemigo que no plantea ninguna amenaza a la seguridad nacional de los Estados Unidos. La medida no ha sido autorizada por el Congreso. Mientras tanto, las oportunidades de mediación y solución pacífica están lejos de agotarse. Como actores influyentes, Rusia y América podrían unirse en un esfuerzo por encontrar una solución pacífica al conflicto. En cambio, Estados Unidos da prioridad al uso de la fuerza pisando de nuevo en el mismo rastro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Abr 2017)

Pedazo tocho has puesto ni con tus hojos..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Abr 2017)

cuco dijo:


> Te quedarás sin saber si es o no de interés, pero a mí tu post me parece un despropósito más en una larga lista de ellos y, en consecuencia, vas de cabeza al "Residencial Ignore". Hasta nunca.



basciamente dice"USA quiere intervenir "pero si ya LLEVA interviniedo casi UNA decada en YEMEN,,que narices si las lanzaderas de misiles navales yemenies fueron bombardeadas por varias fragatas gringas,ves mas resumido aun
Y lo de bombardear a alqueda con drones que llevan como un lustro con eso..?..
ya esta interviniendo...no ahce falta poner un TOCHO que en su mayor parte son divagaciones de las cadenas financiadas por PUTTIN..


----------



## niraj (18 Abr 2017)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Por lo menos 12 personas murieron en un accidente de un helicóptero militar de Arabia Saudí en Yemen, comunicó la cadena saudí Al Ekhbariya, citando a la coalición internacional.
Según la cadena, entre los fallecidos hay cuatro oficiales y ocho suboficiales...

La noticia completa en
Un helicóptero militar saudí se estrella en Yemen


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Abr 2017)

niraj dijo:


> MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Por lo menos 12 personas murieron en un accidente de un helicóptero militar de Arabia Saudí en Yemen, comunicó la cadena saudí Al Ekhbariya, citando a la coalición internacional.
> Según la cadena, entre los fallecidos hay cuatro oficiales y ocho suboficiales...
> 
> La noticia completa en
> Un helicóptero militar saudí se estrella en Yemen



Que se jodan


----------



## ERB (20 Abr 2017)

*El secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Jim Mattis, ha acusado a Irán de "desestabilizar" Yemen con su apoyo a los rebeldes huthis*

19 Abr. (Reuters/EP) - *"Tendremos que superar los esfuerzos de Irán de desestabilizar otro país más"*, ha afirmado desde Riad el jefe del Pentágono, precisamente en un momento en el que Estados Unidos estudia incrementar su apoyo a la alianza que lidera Arabia Saudí y que combate militarmente contra los rebeldes yemeníes.

ACUERDO NUCLEAR

El Gobierno de Donald Trump ha emprendido una revisión del acuerdo nuclear iraní y de la política de sanciones que lleva aparejado, en un nuevo gesto que sigue siendo para Washington un "patrocinador del terrorismo", como recordó el martes el secretario de Estado, Rex Tillerson.

El portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Sean Spicer, ha defendido en rueda de prensa dicha revisión y ha explicado que se trata de una medida "prudente" por parte de la Administración. Las agencias federales tienen 90 días para decidir si el levantamiento de las sanciones perjudica la seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos.

Mattis recrimina a Irán sus esfuerzos para "desestabilizar" Yemen


----------



## luismarple (20 Abr 2017)

Francamente, para desestabilizar Yemen no hace falta hacer gran cosa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Abr 2017)

paranoia dijo:


> SEGÚN YEMEN: EEUU Y ARABIA SAUDÍ ACUERDAN ATACAR SU PAÍS DESDE EL MAR CON MISILES |
> 
> EEUU Y ARABIA SAUDÍ ACUERDAN ATACAR YEMEN CON MISILES DESDE EL MAR - YouTube



Menuda chorrada,,US ya ataco todas las baterias de misiles antibuque yemenies ..y sigue ocn sus ataques de drones a los follacabras de alqueada


----------



## Loignorito (28 Abr 2017)

ERB dijo:


> *El secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Jim Mattis, ha acusado a Irán de "desestabilizar" Yemen con su apoyo a los rebeldes huthis*
> 
> 19 Abr. (Reuters/EP) - *"Tendremos que superar los esfuerzos de Irán de desestabilizar otro país más"*, ha afirmado desde Riad el jefe del Pentágono, precisamente en un momento en el que Estados Unidos estudia incrementar su apoyo a la alianza que lidera Arabia Saudí y que combate militarmente contra los rebeldes yemeníes.
> 
> ...



Menuda panda de hipócritas. Acusan a otros de hacer lo que ellos hacen. No existe en estos momentos nación más terrorista que USA. Nadie desestabiliza a más naciones y más rápido que ellos. Y nadie es capaz de ser tan descaradamente hipócrita y mentiroso. Que conste que me refiero a sus gobiernos y a sus 'alcantarillas', el pueblo aquí o allá siempre es eso, gente que no sabe qué realmente sucede y que quiere creer que quienes les gobiernan hacen lo correcto y que son dignos. Pero nada más lejos de la realidad en este mundo voraz.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2017)

Bueno es que IRAn y Arabia saudi tienen su guerra fria particular alli 
Vietnam en version reducida


----------



## Ultimate (30 Abr 2017)

Al-Qaeda se unirá a Arabia Saudí para combatir a los yemeníes - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
_*Al-Qaeda se unirá a Arabia Saudí para combatir a los yemeníes
domingo, 30 de abril de 2017 9:03







La rama yemení del grupo terrorista Al-Qaeda asegura que está preparada para luchar junto a Arabia Saudí contra Ansarolá.

Según ha informado este domingo la página Web Al-Masdar News, el líder de Al-Qaeda en la Península Arábiga (AQPA), Qasim al-Raymi, anunció su disposición para cooperar con la “coalición” liderada por Arabia Saudí para luchar contra el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá.

“No podemos perder nuevas oportunidades para intensificar la lucha contra los hutíes, especialmente las oportunidades que presentan los musulmanes suníes”, dijo Al-Raymi en alusión a la posibilidad de cooperar con Riad en contra de Ansarolá.

No obstante, se negó a dar detalles sobre los supuestos contactos entre Arabia Saudí y la organización terrorista que encabeza, por lo que no se sabe con seguridad si ya las dos partes han discutido planes para lanzar ataques contra Ansarolá.

Por otra parte, confirmó que AQPA tiene la voluntad de hacer la paz con el “gobierno” presidido por el prófugo expresidente yemení, Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi (apoyado por Arabia Saudí), y entablar negociaciones para dar fin a las hostilidades entre las partes.

Al mismo tiempo, Al-Raymi urgió el cese de “todas las interferencias externas en los asuntos yemeníes” mientras que, paradójicamente, volvió a expresar su disposición para cooperar con Arabia Saudí, una fuerza extranjera, en operaciones contra Ansarolá.

Desde el inicio de los ataques saudíes contra Yemen ha habido sospechas de apoyos por parte de Riad a Al-Qaeda. Anteriormente, el Ejército yemení y Ansarolá confiscaron un cargamento de armas y municiones que los aviones saudíes habían arrojado desde el aire a los miembros de la banda terrorista.

En varias ocasiones, los ataques aéreos de Arabia Saudí han dado la ventaja en la batalla a Al-Qaeda y han facilitado el avance de los terroristas frente al Ejército yemení y Ansarolá.*_




paranoia dijo:


> SEGÚN YEMEN: EEUU Y ARABIA SAUDÍ ACUERDAN ATACAR SU PAÍS DESDE EL MAR CON MISILES |
> 
> EEUU Y ARABIA SAUDÍ ACUERDAN ATACAR YEMEN CON MISILES DESDE EL MAR - YouTube




Los autores materiales del 11S, socios de los gUSAnos 
Como todos sabíamos hace rato :


----------



## 4motion (30 Abr 2017)

Ultimate dijo:


> Al-Qaeda se unirá a Arabia Saudí para combatir a los yemeníes - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> _*Al-Qaeda se unirá a Arabia Saudí para combatir a los yemeníes
> domingo, 30 de abril de 2017 9:03
> 
> ...



Sin caretas como ya sabíamos. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Abr 2017)

Fuente la cadena de los AYATOLAHS,,hispantv,,la que da sobres a PABLO IGLESIAS,,,una puta mierda de fuente


----------



## ERB (4 May 2017)

*La ONU advierte del impacto en la población civil de un ataque saudí sobre el puerto yemení de Hodeida*

1 May. (Reuters/EP) - La semana pasada, el primer ministro yemení, Ahmed Obeid bin Daghr, volvió a denunciar que los huthis están introduciendo armas de contrabando en Yemen a través de Hodeida y dijo que el Gobierno prefería una supervisión del puerto por parte de al ONU en lugar de un ataque.

A principios de abril, la Oficina de Coordinación de Asuntos Humanitarios de Naciones Unidas (OCHA) ya había alertado en contra de los planes de atacar Hodeida. Según dijo, *cerca del 80 por ciento de los artículos importados por Yemen --un país que depende en torno a un 90 por ciento de las importaciones-- llegan por el puerto de Hodeida*, que opera a una capacidad reducida tras los ataques de los que fue objeto en agosto de 2015. 

La ONU advierte del impacto en la población civil de un ataque saudí sobre el puerto yemení de Hodeida


----------



## Jhosef (5 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Fuente la cadena de los AYATOLAHS,,hispantv,,la que da sobres a PABLO IGLESIAS,,,una puta mierda de fuente



*AlQaeda es un invento yanki-saudi, Bin ladilla era un rebelde moderado que luchaba por la libertad de Afganistan siendo el saudi::*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2017)

no,mas bien BIN Laden era un NIÑATO RICO lo unico que hizo en afganistan fue contabilidad
n o desvies el tema los terroristas islamicos los crea el islam ,no te dejes engañar por las excusas de los musulmanes para hechar balones fuera


----------



## Jhosef (5 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no,mas bien BIN Laden era un NIÑATO RICO lo unico que hizo en afganistan fue contabilidad
> n o desvies el tema los terroristas islamicos los crea el islam ,no te dejes engañar por las excusas de los musulmanes para hechar balones fuera



*El islam es una religión anticuada y sectaria que no puede actualizarse porque Mahoma la palma antes de tiempo*


----------



## Le Truhan (9 May 2017)

A mi Irán me cae mal pero Arabia Saudi es el propio Satanás, gentuza escoria.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 May 2017)

Le Truhan dijo:


> A mi Irán me cae mal pero Arabia Saudi es el propio Satanás, gentuza escoria.



aqui es todo malos,,no hay "un bando kurdo democratico"
unos son un dictador ,
los otros financiados por los ayatolahs para gobernanr segun la sharia y demas cosas religiosas chiiitas,,y alqueda que es lo mismo pero sin ser chiita.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 May 2017)

Los únicos que imponen la sharia son los wahabitas.

Los sunnies serían como los evangélicos (que protestante es peyorativo), cada predicador lo es por sus santos cojones.

Los chiíes como los romanos, tienen su papa y el de ahora es respetuoso con todas las religiones y sus variantes.

Y todo eso basado en un libro que no cambia ni una coma desde hace siglos.


----------



## Jhosef (10 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui es todo malos,,no hay "un bando kurdo democratico"
> unos son un dictador ,
> los otros financiados por los ayatolahs para gobernanr segun la sharia y demas cosas religiosas chiiitas,,y alqueda que es lo mismo pero sin ser chiita.



*Por lo menos en Iran te dejan ser cristiano pero en Saudistan esta prohibido*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2017)

Jhosef dijo:


> *Por lo menos en Iran te dejan ser cristiano pero en Saudistan esta prohibido*



es como elegir entre el SIDA O la sifilis..


----------



## Incorrezto (11 May 2017)

no, entre un cáncer incurable y otro que puede mejorar-


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 May 2017)

NO ambos son patogenos infecciosos


----------



## JimJones (12 May 2017)

Horny Report 84 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(11/05 a las 22:17:19) 01:12:30 18634986 - iVoox


----------



## Jhosef (13 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> NO ambos son patogenos infecciosos



*Jamas existirá una democracia en los países Árabes mejor un mal semicurable que uno cangrenoso*


----------



## Harman (14 May 2017)

@NovorossiyaNewz@NovorossiyaNewz 1 hHace 1 hora

Cholera death toll climbs to 115 in Yemen, 1,000s infected in outbreak 
*
*El número de muertos por cólera sube a 115 en Yemen, 1.000 infectados en este brote*

Cholera death toll climbs to 115 in Yemen, 1,000s infected in outbreak


----------



## Ultimate (15 May 2017)

115 Dead as Yemen Cholera Outbreak Spreads: ICRC
*115 muertos en el brote de cólera en Yemen: CICR
15/05/2017

AFP) - Un brote de cólera en Yemen, devastado por la guerra, 115 personas muertas y 8.500 enfermos mientras los hospitales luchan para hacer frente a una afluencia de pacientes, dijo el domingo el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja.

"Ahora nos enfrentamos a un grave brote de cólera", dijo el director de operaciones del CICR, Dominik Stillhart, en una conferencia de prensa en la capital, Sanaa.

Citando cifras compiladas por el Ministerio de Salud de Yemen, Stillhart dijo que 115 personas habían muerto de cólera entre el 27 de abril y el sábado.

Más de 8.500 casos sospechosos de la enfermedad transmitida por el agua se informaron en el mismo período en 14 gobernaciones a través de Yemen, dijo Stillhart, de 2.300 casos en 10 gobernaciones la semana pasada.

Este es el segundo brote de cólera en menos de un año en Yemen, el país más pobre del mundo árabe.

Yemen ha estado sometido desde el 25 de marzo a una agresión devastadora por parte de la coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudita, y menos de la mitad de las instalaciones de salud del país están funcionando dos años después del conflicto.

Stillhart dijo que los hospitales estaban llenos más allá de la capacidad de los pacientes con síntomas de cólera, una infección bacteriana contraída a través de la ingestión de alimentos o agua contaminada.

"Hay hasta cuatro pacientes de cólera en una sola cama", dijo Stillhart.

"Hay gente en el jardín, y algunos incluso en sus coches con el goteo IV que cuelga de la ventana."

La Organización Mundial de la Salud clasifica ahora a Yemen como una de las peores emergencias humanitarias en el mundo junto a Siria, Sudán del Sur, Nigeria e Irak.

Las importaciones de alimentos críticos también están en su punto más bajo, ya que muchos de los puertos del Mar Rojo están bloqueados por la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 May 2017)

*Los dos hombres más peligrosos del mundo: Trump y el Príncipe heredero Salman*
por *Patrick Cockburn*, 17/05/17







(Googlespañol revisado)
"Muchas personas ven a Donald Trump como el hombre más peligroso del planeta, pero la semana que viene vuela a Arabia Saudita para una visita de tres días durante la cual se encontrará con un hombre que seguramente le pisa los talones en el segundo puesto como una fuente de inestabilidad. Este es el príncipe Mohammed bin Salman, de 31 años, el gobernante de facto de Arabia Saudita desde que su padre, el rey Salman, de 81 años, está incapacitado por la vejez, quien ha ganado reputación de impulsividad, agresión y mal juicio en los dos años y medio que lleva en el poder. 
*Al principio escaló el papel de los sauditas en Siria, ayudando así a precipitar la intervención militar rusa, e inició una guerra en Yemen que todavía está ocurriendo y ha llevado a 17 millones de personas al borde de la hambruna. *Combina sus fracasos con los de Trump, un hombre igualmente descuidado o ignorante sobre la consecuencia de sus acciones, y tienes una mezcla explosiva que amenaza a la región más volátil de la tierra.

El príncipe Mohammed, que también es ministro de Defensa, no es un hombre que aprenda de sus errores o ni siquiera se de cuenta de que los ha hecho. Menos de un año después de que su padre se convirtiera en rey en enero de 2015, la agencia de inteligencia alemana del BND emitió una advertencia de que Arabia Saudita había adoptado "una política impulsiva de intervención" en el extranjero y atribuyó esto al príncipe heredero que describió como un jugador político naïf. El grado de alarma en el BND acerca de su impacto en la región debe haber sido alto para que liberen un documento que fue rápidamente retirado por la insistencia de la cancillería alemana, pero sus predicciones se han cumplido desastrosamente en los siguientes dieciocho meses.

El vicepresidente de la corona está resultando ser no sólo un jugador ["gambler", T: jugador impulsivo], sino uno que descuidadamente sube sus apuestas cuando está en problemas. Prueba de ello se produjo en una entrevista extraordinaria pero poco informada que dio a principios de mes, transmitida por al-Arabiya TV y Saudi TV, en la que amenaza la intervención militar en Irán. *"No vamos a esperar hasta que la batalla está en Arabia Saudita, pero vamos a trabajar para que la batalla esté ahí en Irán"*, dice. Hablando en términos altamente sectarios, afirma que los líderes chiíes iraníes están planeando tomar La Meca y establecer su gobierno sobre todos los 1.600 millones de musulmanes del mundo. Él cree que "su lógica se basa en la noción de que el Imam Mahdi vendrá y deben preparar el ambiente fértil para su llegada y deben controlar el mundo musulmán". Su diatriba es tan anti-chiíta como anti-iraní y probable para provocar temores entre los chiíes en Irak, Líbano, Pakistán y la propia Arabia Saudita, donde los chiítas constituyen una décima parte de la población, que serán víctimas de una cruzada anti-chiíta.

Es absurdo imaginar que los cuatro o cinco países chiíes tienen la ambición o la capacidad de hacerse cargo de los cincuenta o más que son sunitas, aunque los fundamentalistas sunitas acusan a minúsculas minorías chiítas en países como Egipto, Túnez e Indonesia de conspirar para hacerlo. *El príncipe Mohammed parece dar crédito a la teoría de una gran conspiración anti-sunita orquestada por Irán, diciendo que desde la revolución iraní en 1979, Irán ha estado tratando de "controlar a los musulmanes en el mundo islámico y difundir a los Twelver Jaafari [chiíes] Secta en el mundo islámico para que el Imam Mahdi llegue ".*

Hay más en juego aquí que el príncipe Mohammed azotando sentimientos religiosos y nacionalistas en Arabia Saudita para asegurar su propia base de poder y defenderse de sus rivales dentro de la familia real. *Ninguna de sus empresas extranjeras ha alcanzado hasta ahora sus objetivos: en Siria en la primavera de 2015 Arabia Saudita dio apoyo al llamado Ejército de la Conquista, compuesto principalmente por el afiliado de al-Qaeda al Frente al-Nusra y su entonces aliado Ahrar Al-sham* Esto ganó una serie de victorias contra las fuerzas pro-Assad en la provincia de Idlib, *pero su éxito llevó a la intervención militar rusa más tarde el mismo año que fue un punto de inflexión en la guerra.* La influencia saudita fue marginada, algo que culpa al "ex presidente estadounidense Barack Obama [quien] desperdició muchas oportunidades significativas que podría haber aprovechado para lograr un gran cambio en Siria".* En la práctica, Arabia Saudita esperaba que la intervención militar estadounidense impusiera el cambio de régimen en Siria siguiendo las líneas de Irak en 2003 o Libia en 2011. *Obama criticó en privado las acciones sauditas y la tradición del establecimiento de la política exterior de Washington de dar apoyo automático a Arabia Saudita y sus aliados.

Sin embargo, en Yemen, Obama respaldó hasta los últimos días de su presidencia a la campaña de bombardeos dirigida por Arabia Saudita, que ha devastado al país desde marzo de 2015, pero hasta ahora no ha ganado la guerra por los aliados locales de los saudíes. Ha causado un terrible sufrimiento a la población yemení de 27 millones, de los cuales la ONU estima que 17 millones son "inseguros en la alimentación", incluidos 3,3 millones de madres y niños embarazadas y lactantes, unos 462.000 menores de cinco años, desnutridos "o, en otras palabras, hambrientos. *Las fuerzas respaldadas por Arabia Saudita están a punto de atacar el puerto de Hodeida, en el Mar Rojo, a través del cual llega el 80 por ciento de las importaciones de Yemen que constituyen la mayor parte de sus víveres. Si el puerto está cerrado, entonces los yemeníes enfrentarán la peor hambruna provocada por el hombre desde el Gran Salto Adelante de Mao Tse-Tung.* El príncipe Mohammed dice que la guerra está prácticamente ganada, aunque, misteriosamente, al terminar el otro lado, "miles de nuestras tropas pueden caer víctimas. Habrá entierros en todas las ciudades sauditas ".

Trump ya ha ordenado un mayor apoyo de Estados Unidos para el esfuerzo de guerra saudita en Yemen, pero el viceprimer príncipe de la corona estará principalmente haciendo una oferta por el apoyo estadounidense para su confrontación con Irán. Las palabras ya se están convirtiendo en acciones con informes de que los Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita están planeando agitar una insurgencia contra el gobierno entre las minorías en Irán, como los Baluchis en el sureste, algo que se ha hecho antes pero con un impacto limitado .

Los dirigentes saudíes se alegraron mucho por la elección de Trump, a quien consideran favorable a ellos y a los líderes del Golfo, con los que se reunirá después de llegar a Arabia Saudí el 19 de mayo, antes de viajar a Israel. Es un frío homenaje a los instintos autoritarios de Trump que su primera visita extranjera como presidente debe ser a las últimas monarquías arbitrarias dejadas en la tierra y a un estado donde ni siquiera se les permite a las mujeres conducir. En cuanto a la cuestión del enfrentamiento con Irán, es improbable que sea contenido por su Secretario de Defensa, James Mattis, y su Asesor de Seguridad Nacional HR McMaster, ambos ex generales marcados por la guerra de Estados Unidos en Irak, ya que ellos ven a Irán como el principal enemigo.

*La Casa Blanca es sin duda consciente de que la única vez que Trump ha ganado aplausos universales en los EE.UU. fue cuando disparó misiles en Siria y cayó una bomba grande en Afganistán*. Trump y el príncipe Mohammed pueden ser muy diferentes en algunos aspectos, pero ambos saben que combatir a los enemigos extranjeros y agitar la bandera fortalecen un apoyo en caso que se desmorona."

The Two Most Dangerous Men in the World: Trump and Crown Prince Salman


----------



## mirkoxx (19 May 2017)

_Houthi guerilla operations let Saudi invasion forces pay heavy price in Jizan region
*Operaciones de la guerrilla Houthi, en la región de Jizan, les hace pagar un alto precio a las fuerzas invasoras saudíes* 

Por Naseh Shaker - 18/05/2017








SANA, Yemen (23:24) - *En varias operaciones llevadas a cabo por las fuerzas Houthi en la región de Jizan contra tropas de Arabia Saudita, varios soldados de las fuerzas invasoras han muerto, agotando aún más a este ya mutilado contingente de combatientes.*

*La división de medios del ejército de Yemen anunció el miércoles la muerte de dos soldados saudíes en las operaciones de francotiradores yemenitas en el sitio de Al Dafynah en la región de Jizan.*

Según las mismas fuentes;*la tripulación de un vehículo militar saudí ha sido aniquilado en una emboscada el mismo día. Ellos fueron atacados con un artefacto explosivo a control remoto en su camino a la base militar de Khashal en Jizan.*

El día anterior, *las fuerzas sauditas ya tuvieron que lamentar pérdidas pesadas cuando las unidades del Ejército de Yemen, junto con sus aliados Houthi, llevaron a cabo un asalto con el que fueron capaces de tomar el control total de un puesto militar saudí situado al este de Al-Talaa en Najran.*

*La falta de entrenamiento convencional, equipos y la falta de una estratégica militar hace que las fuerzas sauditas sean incapaz de hacer frente a sus enemigos en Yemen. Mientras que los bombardeos impuestos por la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita destroza Yemen, sus fuerzas de tierra están atrapadas en una situación de combate desventajosa.

El Ejército yemení y los Huzis han compensado su desventaja en equipo militar mediante el empleo de una estrategia de guerrilla, que ya ha llevado a una multitud de combatientes convencionalmente inferiores a la victoria en diversos conflictos en todo el mundo. La incapacidad de adaptación hace que las fuerzas saudíes sean vulnerables a emboscadas y ataques de francotiradores y por lo tanto les cuesta muchas vidas a diario obtener alguna ganancia territorial.*_

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 18:36 ----------

*- El ataque e incendio de un almacén de armas saudí al este del sitio de Sudais en Najran:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne0-dGqplzc&t=0s

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 18:38 ----------

*- Explosiones y ataque contra un puesto militar saudita con vistas a la ciudad de Najran:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hOLNdmMFS4&t=0s


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2017)

menuda mierda de deposito de armas..
Bueno lo "alto precio"no creo que sea problema para los riachones GORDOS Y CALVOS de los moros saudies


----------



## Jhosef (19 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> menuda mierda de deposito de armas..
> Bueno lo "alto precio"no creo que sea problema para los riachones GORDOS Y CALVOS de los moros saudies



*Los Saudies para lo único que sirven es para construir Mezquitas:::XX:*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2017)

Jhosef dijo:


> *Los Saudies para lo único que sirven es para construir Mezquitas:::XX:*



y ni siquiera eso,,recuerda esa grua que se desplomo sobre la medina esa


----------



## lectorina (20 May 2017)

Copio del hilo de Siria:


Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Yemeni forces strike Saudi capital with ballistic missiles ahead of Trump visit
> *ULTIMA HORA: Las fuerzas yemeníes golpean a la capital saudita con misiles balísticos antes de la visita de Trump
> Naseh Shaker - 19/05/2017
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2017)

fuente una cadena irani.,como que no me lo creo..porque semejante explosion se veria..


----------



## mirkoxx (21 May 2017)

_Arabia Saudí intercepta un misil lanzado por milicias hutíes hacia Riad | Portada | Agencia EFE
*Arabia Saudí intercepta un misil lanzado por milicias hutíes hacia Riad*
EFE l El Cairo20 may. 2017








Un misil balístico lanzado por milicias hutíes desde Yemen fue interceptado por las fuerzas aéreas saudíes hoy antes de que alcanzara una zona despoblada al sur de Riad, informaron medios locales.

Este incidente se registra horas antes de la llegada a Arabia Saudí del presidente de EEUU, Donald Trump, en la que es su primera visita oficial fuera de su país desde que llegó a la Casa Blanca el 20 de enero._

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 20:05 ----------

_Defensa aérea yemení derriba un caza F-15 de coalición saudí - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Defensa aérea yemení derriba un caza F-15 de coalición saudí*
Publicada: sábado, 20 de mayo de 2017 4:40 Actualizada: sábado, 20 de mayo de 2017 7:32








*La Defensa aérea de Yemen derriba un caza F-15 de la coalición estadounidense-saudí en la región de Najran, suroeste del reino saudí.*

Según ha informado este sábado la cadena estatal yemení de televisión Al-Masirah, el caza estaba a punto de adentrarse en el espacio aéreo yemení en la provincia noroccidental de Saada, cuando fue alcanzado por las fuerzas del país.

No obstante, ha agregado, se desconoce el origen de ese avión de combate, así como el país al que pertenecía. “Sabemos que era de la coalición de Arabia Saudí, EE.UU. y sus aliados, que atacan con mayor frecuencia Yemen”, han apuntado fuentes militares yemeníes.

Desde el inicio de la agresión saudí contra Yemen en marzo de 2015, las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado fuertes ataques contra el reino árabe y han podido destruir, en ya infinidad de veces, equipamientos militares enemigos, incluidos helicópteros, aviones no tripulados (drones) y buques de guerra._


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2017)

um aun estoy esperando por los restos de esos F-16S que dijeron haber derribado..ah y ese scud que mato supuestamente a 4 apaches,16 m1 abrams y 56 mercenarios extranjeros,,que siguen sin aparecer..
no me creo las trolas de los iranies...


----------



## mirkoxx (23 May 2017)

Los Sudaneses mercenarios en Yemen sufrieron una cantidad de bajas brutales durante un ataque Houthi..... carne de cañón saudí nada más...


_Graphic pictures: Yemeni troops annihilate entire Sudanese contingent paid by Saudi Arabia
*Imágenes gráficas: las tropas yemeníes aniquilan todo un contingente de Sudán pagados por Arabia Saudita*

Por Chris Tomson - 23/05/2017








DAMASCO, SIRIA (1:00 AM) - Arabia Saudita ha desatado a una ola de mercenarios africanos sin experiencia sobre la Yemen desgarrada por la guerra, en un intento de derrotar al gobierno de Sanaa dirigidos por los Houthis.

El lunes, *los comités populares exterminaron más de un centenar de militantes con respaldo saudí, en su mayoría combatientes extranjeros de Sudán, en medio de los enfrentamientos en la provincia costera de Midi, que limita con Arabia Saudita.*

Según una fuente militar, *decenas de vehículos militares fueron destruidos y toneladas de armamento capturado en un ataque que se dice que es una de las operaciones más exitosas de este año.*

Con las fuerzas con respaldo saudí cayendo como moscas en el campo de batalla, *las tropas lideradas por los Houthi están a punto de volver a capturar totalmente la provincia de Midi. Sin embargo, los enfrentamientos están aún en curso en la capital provincial, mientras que Arabia Saudita controla el puerto de Midi.*

*Arabia Saudita, cansada de la implementación de muchas de sus propias tropas a través de la frontera después de que los contingentes Houthi han matado a unos 130 soldados de la Fuerza Terrestre Real Saudita (KSA) tan sólo en 2017.*

Efectivamente, el Reino del Golfo se basa cada vez más en los combatientes extranjeros pagados para hacer su trabajo sucio en Yemen._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4MbdUGHXoc

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 20:33 ----------

*- Ataque contra dos vehículos militares sauditas en Jizan:*

2 Ambushes against Saudis military vehicles in Jazan - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 20:35 ----------

*- Bombardeo yemenita contra posiciones sauditas por Al-Rabuah, Asir:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neuKyCAsoCs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2017)

Son los SUdaneses djandjare que masacabran a CRISTIANOS en sudan del sur,,,0 PENA por ellos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> um aun estoy esperando por los restos de esos F-16S que dijeron haber derribado..ah y ese scud que mato supuestamente a 4 apaches,16 m1 abrams y 56 mercenarios extranjeros,,que siguen sin aparecer..
> no me creo las trolas de los iranies...



Es para mi una enorme satisfacción poder restregarle esta maravillosas imágenes donde un imbatible F15, inderribable, invencible, vende humístico (mezcla de humo y mística) cae en la dirección equivocada con el culo ardiendo.

Análisis Militares: Derribo de un F-15 saudí

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7-aY29gVgY


----------



## SPQR (23 May 2017)

هيكل بافنع‏ @BaFana3 20 hHace 20 horas

Now in #Yemen media : Paratroopers landing in multiple districts of #Yemen's Marib province amidst heavy missile strikes by US drones.


Twitter

Según esta fuente Paracaidistas en la provincia de Marib junto con intensos ataques de misiles lanzados por drones USA.

ienso:


Mas info en las respuestas:

These Al Qaeda-infested areas of Marib province are under control of #Saudi-supported #Yemen forces led by Islah & Gen Ali Muhsin Al Ahmar.

Parece ser un ataque USA contra Al Qaeda en Yemen.







-------------------------







-------------------

El cólera fuera de control en Yemen.

El cólera, fuera de control en Yemen, se ha cobrado ya 315 vidas | Internacional Home Tags | EL MUNDO

CICR‏ @CICR_es 3 hHace 3 horas

Ya hay 26.000 casos de cólera en #Yemen, y siguen aumentando. Entregamos insumos médicos para tratar a miles de personas; más en camino. 

Twitter

--------------------------


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2017)

videono se ve una mierda


----------



## SPQR (24 May 2017)

Buque con supuestas armas saudíes para Yemen, compradas en Bulgaria, atraviesa el Bósforo.

Yörük Işık‏ @YorukIsik Hace 16 horas

Bosphorus: flag Hanne Danica transports Saudi purchased APCs & weapons to Yemen via Jeddah. Source might be Romania, Bulgaria or Serbia

Twitter



















Se claramente un 8x8 de transporte de tropas. Seguramente un BMP-2.


----------



## Loignorito (25 May 2017)

SPQR dijo:


> هيكل بافنع
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Con agua marina como demostró René Quintón en Egipto o con preparados de desinfectante de piscinas se acababa la epidemia, pero seguro que usarán los inútiles y contraproducentes antibióticos de las farmafias corporativas. Pobre gente.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 May 2017)

*Emboscada Houthi asesina a tres soldados de Arabia Saudí en Asir*

DAMASCO, Siria (12:10a.m.) - El sábado, *los Comités Populares emboscaron un vehiculo militar saudita en Asir, lo que lleva a la muerte de un oficial de Arabia Saudí de alto nivel y dos de sus guardaespaldas.*

La camioneta fue atacada mientras viajaba por una carretera en la zona montañosa de *Raqabeh Auleb*, terreno ideal para que los insurgentes yemeníes que han invadido tres provincias saudíes en respuesta directa a los bombardeos aéreos de Riad en Yemen, los emboscaran.

























Graphic pictures: Houthi ambush assassinates three Saudi Arabian soldiers




*Comandante de Sudán reportado muerto en Yemen*

SANA, YEMEN (1:00 AM) - *El grupo de Yemen Houthi (Ansar Allah) afirmaron, el sábado, que sus fuerzas habían matado a un comandante del Ejército sudanés que participa en la intervención saudí en Yemen.* Informes dicen que el incidente tuvo lugar en el distrito de Midi en la provincia de Hajjah, al noroeste de Yemen.

Citando una fuente militar, la agencia estatal de noticias de Yemen, Saba, escribió: “El ejército yemení y los comités populares se han dirigido a las fuerzas sudanesas en las afueras de *Midi* (desierto) por medio de cohetes y fuego de artillería, matando al comandante de esas fuerzas.”

*La fuente militar no especificó el nombre del oficial de Sudán, solamente se ha observando que era coronel*, sin dar más detalles.







Sudanese commander reportedly killed in Yemen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2017)

Normal usar un NISSAN patrol del 89 sin blindar no es lo mejor para apatrullar una zona de guerra


----------



## Jhosef (28 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Normal usar un NISSAN patrol del 89 sin blindar no es lo mejor para apatrullar una zona de guerra



*Menos mal que Arabia saudí es uno de los países que gasta mas en su ejercito que si no hirian en calzoncillos:::XX: *


----------



## mirkoxx (29 May 2017)

_[Graphic 18+] Six Saudi soldiers killed by Houthi forces in Najran
*Seis soldados saudíes muertos por las fuerzas Houthi en Najran*
Por Leith Fadel - 28/05/2017








BEIRUT (1:00 PM) - *Al menos seis soldados saudíes murieron a manos de las fuerzas Houthi en la región de Najran de Arabia Saudita*, el sábado, según informaron los medios militares de Hezbollah.

De acuerdo con división de medios de Hezbollah, *los seis soldados saudíes murieron cuando los combatientes Houthi llevaron a cabo una operación sorpresa cerca de un puesto militar saudí en la región de Najran.*

Se agregó que *el campamento militar atacado fue la base de Al-Fawaz.*_

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 20:31 ----------

*- Vídeo de la emboscada a un vehículo militar saudí que aniquiló a 3 soldados del Reino:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_3jG43QPgs


----------



## SPQR (2 Jun 2017)

When Houthis attack IX | May 2017 | "Death of the Iron Beast" - YouTube


----------



## mirkoxx (4 Jun 2017)

Comandante saudí abatido durante enfrentamientos con yemeníes - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Comandante saudí abatido durante enfrentamientos con yemeníes*
Publicada: sábado, 3 de junio de 2017 15:35








*Las fuerzas yemeníes abaten a un comandante saudí durante los ataques contra las fuerzas saudíes cerca de las regiones fronterizas con el reino árabe.

La agencia estatal de prensa saudí ha informado este sábado que el comandante Mohamad bin Eid bin Abdolá al-Subaie, de fuerzas terrestres, murió hace varios días, cuando las fuerzas del movimiento popular Ansarolá lanzaron un ataque contra un puesto fronterizo en el sur de Arabia Saudí.

Por otra parte, fuentes militares, hablando bajo condición de anonimato, han declarado a la cadena yemení de televisión Al-Masirah que el Ejército yemení y las fuerzas populares han lanzado este sábado ataques de mortero contra Al-Kars, Al-Tabbah Al-Hamra y Al-Soudaneh en la región fronteriza de Jizan, en el sur del reino árabe. Sin embargo, no hubo informes inmediatos sobre posibles víctimas o la magnitud de los daños causados.

Decenas de tropas también han perdido la vida o sufrido heridas, cuando las fuerzas yemeníes bombardearon el puesto de Al-Qawiyah en la misma región saudí.

Además, las unidades de artillería de Yemen han atacado las bases de Al-Yawazat y Rabuh, así como el cruce fronterizo Al-Alab en el suroeste de Asir, en una aparente represalia por la incesante campaña de bombardeos aéreos de Riad contra su empobrecido y sitiado país. Los proyectiles han dejado un número no especificado de soldados saudíes muertos o heridos, y destruyeron su equipo militar.

También el sábado, aviones de combate saudíes llevaron a cabo ataques aéreos separados contra barrios residenciales en las provincias yemeníes de Taiz (suroeste) y Hajjah (noroeste). No se reportaron víctimas inmediatas.

En marzo de 2015, el régimen saudí lanzó una ofensiva militar contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe en un intento por restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo de Yemen Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su estrecho aliado, una guerra ilegal que, según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) ha matado a más de 12.000 ciudadanos y destruido la infraestructura yemení.

La intervención militar saudí ha acarreado una situación de caos y sufrimiento en Yemen. De acuerdo a las estimaciones de la ONU, cerca de 17 millones de yemeníes están lidiando contra la hambruna.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Jun 2017)

*Hutíes están dispuestos a cooperar con Qatar*







"Los hutíes anunciaron su disposición a cooperar con el régimen de Qatar después de la reciente decisión de varios países árabes de romper relaciones diplomáticas con la pequeña nación del Golfo, informó ayer Naseh Saleh desde Sana’a.

“Condenamos las acciones contra Qatar. Estamos dispuestos a cooperar con Qatar, ya que [los qataríes] son conocidos por su sinceridad, lealtad y la sabiduría – hemos comprobado esto durante la mediación con Qatar en el conflicto de Yemen”, manifestó ayer Mohammed Ali al-Houthi, el jefe de los Comités Revolucionarios de los Hutíes.

Mohammed Abdul-Salam, líder de la delegación hutí Kuwait y portavoz oficial del movimiento escribió en su página de Facebook: “Los regímenes de Arabia Saudí y Emiratos Árabes están tratando de usar la decisión de Catar de manera que favorezca a su brutalidad e intento imaginario para que vaya contra la decisión nacional de los yemeníes, algo que no han logrado hacer hasta ahora”.

El régimen de Qatar intentó mediar una solución pacífica en Yemen entre los hutíes y el gobierno de Ali Abdullah Saleh en 2004.

El 8 de mayo de 2007, el antiguo emir de Qatar visitó la capital yemení de Sana’a; esta visita fue seguida por la llegada del ex canciller de Qatar y el ex primer ministro de Qatar, Hamad bin Jassem a Sana’a, casi un mes después de la visita del emir de Qatar a Yemen."

Hutíes están dispuestos a cooperar con Qatar


----------



## Mad_Marx (6 Jun 2017)

Aquí os dejo un video que explica porqué los ejercitos árabes son unos paquetes, en guiri, eso sí:

[youtube]cZk4Yu42g0I[/youtube]

Resumen:

Cohesion por los suelos debido a que los líderes de esas naciones no se fían del ejercito, los mandos no son ascendidos por meritocracia si no por motivos politicos, los mandos no se fian de sus tropas ni de otros mandos, no saben usar el material que tienen, falta de unidad nacional, etc.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2017)

eso de que los arabes pierden guerras es GOL DE SEÑOR..


----------



## SPQR (14 Jun 2017)

Mike Beshara‏ @LibertyBeshara 9 hHace 9 horas

Senator Rand Paul displays picture of suffering Yemeni child to the US Senate while arguing against $110 Billion Saudi arms deal.







Twitter


----------



## mirkoxx (14 Jun 2017)

_Video: Yemeníes matan a decenas de soldados saudíes en Jizan - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
*Video: Yemeníes matan a decenas de soldados saudíes en Jizan*
*Publicada: miércoles, 14 de junio de 2017 0:47*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g2FCmElpLk


*El Ejército yemení ha abatido este martes a decenas de soldados saudíes en varios ataques de represalia en el sur del territorio saudí.

Los combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá atacaron los puestos militares saudíes de Al-Dafina, Qaem Zabid, y Al-Kars, ubicados en la región de Jizan. Estas operaciones provocaron la muerte de 15 soldados saudíes y dejaron 25 heridos, informa la página Web de la televisión yemení Al Masirah.

En otro ataque similar, los combatientes yemeníes asaltaron las posiciones del Ejército saudí en Al-Juba, ubicada en Jizan, y dejaron unos 20 muertos y heridos.

Además destruyeron con lanzacohetes RPG7 un buldócer y un vehículo blindado de las fuerzas saudíes en la base de Al-Qawiya, también en la región de Jizan.

El Ejército y las fuerzas de los comités populares yemeníes realizan estas incursiones en suelo saudí en represalia por los bombardeos perpetrados por el régimen de los Al Saud contra las infraestructuras y la población civil de Yemen.

El pasado mes de mayo, los combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá mataron a tres militares saudíes en la provincia de Asir, en el noroeste de Arabia Saudí.

En marzo de 2015, el régimen saudí lanzó una ofensiva militar contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe en un intento por restaurar en el poder al expresidente fugitivo de Yemen Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi, su estrecho aliado, una guerra ilegal que, según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), ha acabado con la vida de unos 12 000 ciudadanos y destruido la infraestructura yemení.

La intervención militar saudí ha desatado el caos y el sufrimiento en Yemen. De acuerdo con las estimaciones de la ONU, cerca de 17 millones de yemeníes lidian con la hambruna y muchos con el cólera.*_

---------- Post added 13-jun-2017 at 21:44 ----------

*- Vehículo militar de mercenarios sauditas eliminado en Marib con un misil guiado:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp2YPLXf7KM


----------



## Alan moore (14 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien sabe si se ha seguido bombardeando Sanaa?.Siempre quise visitar esa especie de Manhattan árabe,una lastima.Espero que pronto termine la guerra y que no mueran mas inocentes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2017)

QUE MANIA los hoties de decir,"muerte a america,muerte a israel,alah es grande.."
Debe ser el mensaje para los patrocinadores iRanies..


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Jun 2017)

*El gobierno apoyado por Estados Unidos en Yemen tiene lazos con Al-Qaeda*

U.S.-Supported Government in Yemen Has Ties to Al-Qaeda | Just Security







"Defense secretary Jim Mattis has described Syria as “the most complex civil war probably raging on the planet at this time,” but Yemen is giving it a run for its money. In both places, the line between adversary and ally is not easily drawn, which puts the United States at risk of unintentionally furthering the cause of some of its worst enemies. In the case of Yemen, this means al-Qaeda.

In their fight against Yemen’s Houthi rebels, the government of Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi, and its Saudi backers, have worked with local actors with suspected ties to al-Qaeda. Sometimes this means the targets being tracked by the US are actually cutting deals and getting their hands on weapons thanks to connections they have with the Hadi government and the Saudi-led coalition, to which the US provides support. Laying bare these thorny battlefield alliances in Yemen is crucial as the Trump administration considers stepping up US military involvement in the country.

*Background to the conflicts*



Spoiler



There are two wars in Yemen in which the United States is involved. The first war is the longstanding US counterterrorism fight against al-Qaeda’s branch in Yemen, which is commonly referred to as Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP). Since Trump took office, US drone strikes and raids against the group have increased, and in certain areas of the country, the rules put in place to prevent civilian casualties have been loosened. US interest in defeating al-Qaeda, particularly this branch of the group, which is known for its bomb-making abilities and its intent to carry out attacks against the West, is unambiguous.

But America’s counterterrorism fight in Yemen is also taking place against the backdrop of a messy civil war that has ballooned into a regional conflict. On one side is the internationally recognized government of Hadi, which was overthrown in January 2015. Supporting him is a military coalition led by Saudi Arabia, with the United Arab Emirates also playing a major role. The Saudi-led coalition and Hadi government forces are fighting the Houthi rebels, a militant group based out of northern Yemen that practices an offshoot of Shia Islam called Zaydism, putting them at odds with Yemen’s south, which is largely Sunni. Since the conflict started, Iran has supplied the rebels with arms shipments and other support. Yemen’s former president, Ali Abdullah Saleh, is also allied with the Houthi rebels. Saleh was ousted in 2011 during the Arab Spring after three decades in power, and replaced by Hadi, who at the time was vice president. The Houthi-Saleh alliance is not a natural fit, as they have their own history of warring against each other from the days when Saleh was in power. 

Complicating this battlefield are AQAP and ISIS, who are also fighting the Houthis on the ground. This means both terrorist organizations, the Saudi-led coalition and the Hadi government all share a common enemy. 

Up until now, the US has remained largely on the sidelines of this civil war, concentrating instead on its confrontation with AQAP. The US has provided some support over the last two years to the Saudi-led coalition, including intelligence and aerial refueling for coalition aircraft. But now, the Trump administration, with its aggressive rhetoric toward Iran, is poised to get further involved in the anti-Houthi fight. Senior administration officials told the AP last week that the White House is considering providing additional assistance to the Saudi-led coalition that could include “more intelligence support but won’t include a commitment of U.S. ground troops.” Further US involvement in the war “would reflect the administration’s effort to aggressively counter what it sees as Iran’s malign influence across the region,” they added.

*Who’s side are they on*

Experts say that viewing this as a simple proxy war would be wrong, and would ignore the uncomfortable truths about who is really on each side.

“People like to reduce complicated conflicts to binary problems: this or that,” said Thomas Joscelyn, a senior fellow at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies and an editor of the Long War Journal. “Yemen is one of several countries where that’s not going to work.”

The Trump administration’s controversial raid in January highlighted how treacherous the path is for the US because it revealed that while the US is fighting AQAP, those fighting the Houthis are sometimes finding it useful to team up with the terrorist organization.

The main figure the US killed during the January raid on what it described as an AQAP compound was tribal leader Sheikh Abdel-Raouf al-Dhahab. In the days before the US raid, al-Dhahab was meeting with the military chief of staff in Hadi’s government, the AP reported. The two men hashed out a deal where al-Dhahab got $60,000 to pay his men for fighting the Houthi rebels. According to his top aide, al-Dhahab returned home the evening before the raid, and the money was distributed to his fighters. According to the AP story, al-Dhahab “was working with Hadi’s government to retake the nearby city of Radaa from the rebels.”

Al-Dhahab came from a family with deep ties to al-Qaeda, including three brothers who were senior al-Qaida figures and a sister who was married to Anwar al-Awlaki, the American citizen who was killed in a 2011 drone strike. In fact, Awlaki’s 8-year-old daughter was in the al-Dhahab house the night of the raid and was killed during it. But al-Dhahab also played a prominent role in the anti-Houthi fight, so much so, that it left some people on the ground bewildered as to the why the US had targeted him, according the Intercept.

That the ties between al-Dhahab, al-Qaeda, and the Hadi government are a bit murky reflect al-Qaeda’s strategy in Yemen, which is to infiltrate the local community and politics.

A new report from the Sana’a Center for Strategic Studies describes how AQAP has “embedded itself within the social fabric of the three Yemeni governorates that have been most frequently targeted by American counterterrorism efforts – Al Bayda, Abyan and Shabwa.”

The fight against the Houthis has helped AQAP deepen these ties and grow even stronger. The terrorist group has seized the civil war as a political opportunity and thrived.

As it fights the Houthis, the Hadi government is attempting “to absorb armed factions within the state military architecture without clear institutional criteria,” Waleed Alhariri, who heads the New York office of the Sana’a Center, told Just Security. But Hadi is “striking deals and making unfiltered appointments that are based on loyalties and command areas difficult for the state to control.”

The result of this is AQAP is “arguably more powerful, resource-rich, entrenched, and operating with more institutional flexibility and adaptive capacity than ever before,” the Sana’a Center report says.

*The International Crisis Group (ICG), agrees.*

“As the conflict has unfolded, AQAP has used the pretext of a ‘Sunni’ defence against the ‘Shiite’ Huthis to blend with local tribes and Salafi sympathisers,” ICG reported in February. Through this, AQAP has “acquired a wide range of new weaponry, including heavy weapons from Yemeni military camps or acquired indirectly from the Saudi-led coalition.”

ICG described the relationship between the Saudi-led coalition and AQAP fighters as either a “tacit alliance,” or that the coalition has at least “turned a blind eye to them, as long as they have assisted in attacking the common enemy.”

Nabeel Khoury, who served as deputy chief of mission at the US embassy in Yemen from 2004 to 2007, told Just Security that there is no direct evidence that the Saudis, or the Hadi government, knowingly collaborate with AQAP, but there is “a lot of smoke there.”

“You can certainly accuse them of indirectly spreading al-Qaeda in Yemen,” said Khoury, who’s now a senior fellow at the Atlantic Council. And stories like the one about al-Dhahab suggest “Hadi is an unreliable partner and not someone you can trust with targeting information.”

At least three of Hadi’s associates have been sanctioned by the US Treasury Department in recent years for their ties to al-Qaeda, making them “Specially Designated Global Terrorists.” The first is Nayif al-Qaysi, a Hadi-appointed governor of al-Bayda. He is described by the Treasury Department and the UN as a senior AQAP official and financier. He used his official position in al-Bayda to help AQAP expand there and distributed money and arms to the group, according to the Treasury Department.

Second is Abdul Wahab Al-Homayqani, head of the al-Rashad party, Yemen’s most prominent Salafi political party. He is an advisor to Hadi, and served as a member of his official delegation to a previous round of peace talks in Geneva. The Treasury Department says he is an important member of AQAP who has “facilitated financial transfers from AQAP supporters in Saudi Arabia to Yemen in support of AQAP operations.”

Third, Al-Hasan Ali Abkar is a pro-Hadi government militia commander in Jawf province. In this capacity, he’s believed to receive government and coalition funds. The Treasury Department accuses him of providing “money, weapons, and ammunition to AQAP forces,” which Abkar denies.

In addition, in his testimony before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Joscelyn, who tracks AQAP closely for the Long War Journal, highlighted the role of Shaykh Abd-al-Majid al-Zindani, who’s been designated by Treasury as a terrorist because of his support of AQAP, but who also “maintains friendly relations with the Saudis.” His influence and his network have become more valuable thanks to the fight against the Houthis.

In the same way it’s important not overlook all of the various players fighting the Houthis, it’s also important to appreciate fully who’s on the Houthis’ side, said Joscelyn.

“Saying the Houthis are simply an Iranian-backed group is misleading,” he said. “Equally, if not more important, is the role played by former Yemeni President Saleh and his network.”

Saleh’s support to the Houthis represents a “real on-the-ground political problem” that needs to be addressed, Joscelyn said.

Seeing the battle lines clearly is helpful not just for crafting US strategy going forward but it also sheds light on how effective the US counterterrorism fight has been to date. Despite years of US airstrikes, al-Qaeda is so fully integrated into local power structures and political life that it’s hard for those fighting the Houthis not to rely on its fighters. This suggests that a military approach alone will do little to diminish AQAP’s grip in Yemen. "


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jun 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> QUE MANIA los hoties de decir,"muerte a america,muerte a israel,alah es grande.."
> Debe ser el mensaje para los patrocinadores iRanies..



Felicidades, hay personas que trabajan muy duro y en equipo a base de bombardeos con termobáricas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Felicidades, hay personas que trabajan muy duro y en equipo a base de bombardeos con termobáricas.



Los rusos en chechenia?,,,ahi si que arrojaron bombas termobaricas a saco..


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Jun 2017)

*Emiratos Árabes Unidos posee 18 prisiones secretas en Yemen. EE.UU. lo apoya.*







"Associated Press publicó un informe en el que afirmaba que los EAU habían establecido una red de prisiones secretas en Yemen bajo la supervisión de su ejército.

Según el informe, cientos de prisioneros han desaparecido en circunferencias desconocidas bajo la operación secreta de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos contra Al-Qaeda en Yemen.

AP afirma que los EAU poseen 18 cárceles secretas en el sur de Yemen sin el conocimiento del gobierno yemení. El informe también mencionó que los horrendos procedimientos de torturas se producen en esas cárceles de manera regular.

Varios comandantes de alto rango de la fuerza militar estadounidense que operaba en Yemen participaron supuestamente en el interrogatorio de prisioneros, pero negaron participar en delitos de derechos humanos.

AP continuó afirmando que más de 2.000 personas desaparecieron en esas prisiones secretas. Sin embargo, el gobierno de los EAU niega cualquier violación de los derechos humanos.

Se sabe que Estados Unidos ha dependido de una serie de secretos de prisiones en países aliados en su guerra contra el terrorismo desde 2001."

UAE Owns 18 Secret Prisons In Yemen. US Supports This - Report



pgas dijo:


> *Los guantánamos yemeníes*
> 
> *In Yemen's secret prisons, UAE tortures and US interrogates*
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Jun 2017)

Hace meses comenté que esta guerra se parece a la del Rif: unos invasores sin fuerzas ni moral para conseguir los objetivos, una resistencia adaptada al terreno pero que no puede expulsarlos, y un intercambio de golpes. Así seguirán hasta que alguien tenga superioridad militar, que tiene que venir de fuera, o Saud abandone.

Y al principio del hilo colgué este artículo premonitorio, ojo a la fecha, que igual no todos habéis leído.

The Oil Crash: Yemen en el punto de mira

gráficos y enlaces insaid

Yemen, la próxima guerra


Hablar de una guerra cuando ya se ha producido puede ser muy interesante, por los análisis que requiere sobre la situación de las fuerzas, los apoyos y los suministros, pero en mi opinión es mucho más relevante, y también más sensato, recorrer el mundo lupa en mano en busca de los lugares donde pueden generarse conflictos.
La intención original debería ser intentar evitarlos, pero como eso no está entre nuestras posibilidades, debemos conformarnos con analizar sus causas de modo que comprendamos qué es lo que subyace en esta clase de enfrentamientos. Con esto, quizás, exista alguna posibilidad de detenerlos antes de que alcancen la masa crítica que conduce a la guerra y, si no es así, al menos no tendremos que soportar la constante oleada de simplificaciones que los atribuyen a hechos y mecanismos sociales que en realidad son consecuencias y nunca causas.
Vamos a ver el caso. 
La situación en Yemen:
La república de Yemen es un país musulmán que ocupa parte del sur de la península de Arabia. Lo rodean el mar rojo, el golfo de Adén y el mar arábigo. Limita en tierra con Óman y Arabia saudita. Su capital es Saná. Hasta aquí, lo que puede encontrarse en cualquier enciclopedia. 
Yemen es un país tradicionalmente pobre y dividido en distintas etnias (especialmente los Hashid y los Bakil). El enfrentamiento entre el partido único (Congreso General del Pueblo), y la rama Yemení de los Hermanos Musulmanes, es constante. El Congreso General del Pueblo ha sido durante décadas el rostro político de una dictadura laica mientras los Hermanos Musulmanes prefieren un gobierno más islámico, pero no está claro todavía si más democrático.
Desde enero de 2011, y coincidiendo con la generalización y extensión de las protestas en el mundo árabe, comenzaron los disturbios en Yemen, centradas en derrocar a del poder a Ali Abdullah Saleh, que había ocupado ininterrumpidamente el poder desde 1978. A pesar de que Saleh intentó calmar a los manifestantes, finalmente las fuerzas armadas dispararon contra la multitud en una céntrica plaza de Saná, matando al menos a 50 personas.
Aunque el Gobierno aseguró no tener nada que ver con estos disparos, este baño de sangre fue el desencadenante de la caída de Saleh, y el inicio de una etapa de inestabilidad donde han cobrado importante fuerza los líderes tribales, convertidos poco a poco en señores de la guerra. Lentamente se fueron fortaleciendo también diversos grupos armados islamistas de todo signo. Existen muchas diferencias entre ellos, pero en Occidente suelen ser agrupados bajo la denominación general de Al Qaeda, sin entrar en mayores distinciones. 
La caída del dictador no ha ayudado en absoluto a mejorar la situación de la población, ni en lo económico, ni en lo referente a paz social y la seguridad de la población. Los ataques terroristas contra civiles se suceden con cierta frecuencia y el país parece a punto de estallar.
La importancia geostratégica de la península de Arabia, donde cualquier conato de revolución islamista podría extenderse a la vital Arabia Saudita hace que los servicios de inteligencia de los países occidentales trabajen prácticamente a destajo en territorio yemení intentando buscar una estabilidad que no tienen ni idea de cómo alcanzar.
Causas:
Desde mi punto de vista, las causas de este conflicto hay que buscarlas más allá de los temas políticos. En teoría, la política es un intento de buscar soluciones a problemas previos y, en este caso, esa definición describe perfectamente el orden de los acontecimientos. 
-1- En primer lugar, sólo un 1% de la superficie total del país es irrigable. Con esta geografía física, Yemen tiene que importar actualmente el 95% de sus cereales y el 82% de todos los alimentos consumidos en el país. Y lo que aún es peor: son datos abiertamente reconocidos por el Gobierno yemení. O sea, se trata de un problema alimentario.
¿Y cómo se ha llegado a esta situación? Veamos la gráfica de la evolución demográfica, que es verdaderamente reveladora
Aunque la gráfica llega sólo a 2008, la cifra actual ronda los 24 millones de habitantes. Tenemos, por tanto, un país que en 1980 contaba con menos de 10 millones de habitantes y que hoy, treinta y pico años después, duplica ampliamente esa cifra, sin que sus desiertos se hayan reducido y sin que su territorio ni su riqueza haya aumentado. La demanda interna ha permitido a la economía crecer a buen ritmo durante unas décadas, pero llegado el momento del colapso financiero general, la base del país se ha demostrado demasiado endeble para soportar una población semejante. Pues sí, otra vez el problema del Lebensraum, pero de momento encapsulado en una sola nación, sin traspasar fronteras.
-2- El 90% del total de exportaciones del país procede del petróleo. De esta misma fuente petrolífera procede el 74% de todos los impuestos recaudados por el gobierno, ya sea en forma de cánones a las explotaciones petrolíferas o impuestos sobre el refino o el consumo. Y aquí estamos ante el nacimiento de un Estado fallido, por la incapacidad del Gobierno de controlar y aprovisionar un territorio.
Tenemos, por tanto, que la casi totalidad de los alimentos que comen lo yemeníes se están pagando con petróleo, al igual que los gastos del Gobierno, ya sea en seguridad, infraestructura o los escasos servicios que presta.
Y ahora, sabido esto, echemos un vistazo a la siguiente gráfica:



La producción de los pozos yemeníes declina rápidamente por razones naturales y por falta de inversión en abrir nuevos yacimientos, mucho más caros, y con crudo de inferior calidad. Al mismo tiempo, la economía yemení, consume cada vez más petróleo, dejando menos barriles para la exportación.
Lo que se puede exportar, obviamente, es la diferencia entre la producción y el consumo interno. Y viendo la gráfica nos hacemos claramente una idea de lo que está pasando con las finanzas del país: no pueden seguir comprando alimentos, que se encarecen, y el Gobierno está prácticamente en bancarrota, por la incapacidad de recaudar impuestos.
Así las cosas, y por estas CAUSAS, los grupos tribales, únicos que pueden dar cierto soporte real a la población, recuperan su fuerza, al tiempo que la debilidad financiera del Gobierno permite ocupar su lugar en amplias zonas del territorio a toda clase de señores de la guerra y líderes radicales.
Y no, no es ni su religión ni su carácter: es el común, viejo, infatigable hecho humano de que cuando las cosas van mal, la gente se radicaliza. Si por el momento se mantiene la paz, una paz endeble, es sólo por el chorro de dinero que inyectan en el país las monarquías del Golfo, temerosas de que las revueltas se extiendan. Pero esto no puede durar mucho ni, de momento, se vislumbra una solución pacífica.
Javier Pérez (Javier Pérez. La crin de damocles. Premio Azorín 2006)


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Jun 2017)

*Al-Houthi critica esfuerzos para desviar atención de políticas hostiles de Israel*
Viernes 23 junio 2017







"El líder del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, Abdulmalik al-Houthi, criticó los esfuerzos en curso para desviar la atención de las políticas hostiles del régimen de Israel al incitar a la Iranofobia entre los países de la región de Oriente Medio.
*En un discurso ofrecido el jueves con motivo del Día Mundial de Al-Quds, Al-Houthi saludó a Irán y Siria por apoyar a los movimientos de resistencia regionales y subrayó la necesidad de un frente unido contra el régimen de Israel.*
Además aseveró que algunos aliados de Estados Unidos en la región, incluida Arabia Saudí, han acusado repetidamente a Irán de apoyar el terrorismo, y el príncipe heredero saudí Mohamad bin Salman prometió que su país “trabajará para tener la batalla en Irán”.
Mientras tanto, Irán ha rechazado enérgicamente las acusaciones, haciendo hincapié en que Teherán utiliza su programa de defensa como un esfuerzo disuasorio para contribuir a la estabilidad y la seguridad regionales y la lucha contra el terrorismo.
*Al-Houthi, cuyo país ha sido escenario de ataques saudíes desde marzo de 2015, señaló que las posiciones del régimen de Tel Aviv con respecto a algunos países árabes, incluyendo Arabia Saudí, implican un nivel de unidad e interés común entre este régimen y estos países.*
El régimen de Israel busca un acuerdo con los países árabes, incluyendo Arabia Saudí, como requisito previo para cualquier acuerdo para resolver el conflicto de décadas con los palestinos."

Al-Houthi critica esfuerzos para desviar atención de políticas hostiles de Israel


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Jun 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los rusos en chechenia?,,,ahi si que arrojaron bombas termobaricas a saco..



Tome nota de los maestros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2017)

Bueno la verdad la chapuza del teatro de moscu y la escuela esa,,no dejo buen recuerdo..


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Jun 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno la verdad la chapuza del teatro de moscu y la escuela esa,,no dejo buen recuerdo..



Tan "mal recuerdo" que Putin es hoy el presidente más popular del mundo y no solo entre sus conciudadanos.

Ninguno de los eunucos con los que mansamente te conformas hubiese gestionado la situación mejor que él Y LO SABES. Como muestra baste un Bataclán. La envidia os corroe.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2017)

Bueno lo del teatro ,el no llevar doctores a reanimar a los"gaseados" mato a 170 rehenes cuando se podrian haber salvado todos con una adecuada asistencia medica..
Y lo de beslan,,fue un poco extraño que los testigos dijeran que los chechenos sacaron las armas del suelo del gimnasio..y aparte la nula eficacia a la hora de hacer"cordones para que no pasaran los civiles"porque milicias de la zona empezaron a tratar de asatlar el colegio por su cuenta.. luego el caos,con muestras de heroismo,pero un caos al fin y al cabo..


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Jun 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno la verdad la chapuza del teatro de moscu y la escuela esa,,no dejo buen recuerdo..



Naa, ni se preocupe, tal como están los tiempos y lo que muchos tienen que demostrar aun los harán buenos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2017)

Bueno esta guerra es un pulso entre IRAN y ARABIA.ganara el primero que se quede sin dinero..


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Jun 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno esta guerra es un pulso entre IRAN y ARABIA.ganara el primero que se quede sin dinero..



¿Solo? ¿En serio? ¿seguro que no hay nada más? y las bases en Dibuty son para tomar café de Moka yemení, en realidad controlar el estrecho de Adén no tiene que ver con esta guerra.


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Jun 2017)

Military Situation In Moha Area In Western Yemen (Map Update)

"En enero de 2017, las fuerzas sauditas lanzaron la operación "Golden Arrow" con el objetivo de capturar toda la costa occidental de Yemen de la alianza Houthi-Saleh.

Hasta ahora, las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudita han logrado capturar el puerto estratégico de Mocha, pero no lograron avanzar más hacia el norte. Han intentado repetidamente capturar el campo militar de Khaled pero tampoco lo hicieron. El campo militar de Khaled es una base militar estratégica situada en la carretera entre la ciudad de Taiz y Mocha.

Recientemente, las fuerzas de Houthi-Saleh han rechazado un ataque respaldado por Arabia Saudita en el área de Al Kadha."


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jun 2017)

Excessive and Avoidable Harm in Yemen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2017)

Nah la base en dbjoti es el unico sitio con edifcios de ese pais..
Protesta multitudinaria supongo


----------



## JimJones (30 Jun 2017)

Horny Report 91 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(30/06 a las 21:09:41) 01:29:53 19564557 - iVoox


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jul 2017)

_Traducido con google, es en francés el reporte._

*184 militares de la coalición Saudí/USA abatidos por las fuerzas yemenitas*







"La unidad de francotiradores del ejército y Ansarullah Yemen muerto en los últimos días 184 mercenarios de coalición saudí-estadounidense en Taiz, Al-Bayda, Shabwa y al-Zale, informa la agencia de noticias Fars iraníes citadas por PressTV.

"Los francotiradores del ejército yemení y Ansarullah mataron a 103 mercenarios Riad en la ciudad de Taiz y otros 42 hacia el este y oeste de esta ciudad. 9 otros mercenarios murieron este de Mokha y 3 milicianos en el distrito de Jabal Habashi ", dijo una fuente militar en la agencia de noticias oficial Saba Yemen News.

De acuerdo con la misma fuente, los francotiradores del ejército yemení y Ansarullah también atacaron 22 mercenarios en la provincia de Shabwa, tanto en la provincia de al-Bayda y tres en la provincia de al-Zale.

Fuentes informadas en Yemen también han informado de la muerte de un gran número de mercenarios sudaneses Riad durante el bombardeo del ejército yemení y Ansarullah contra posiciones militares saudíes en las regiones Jizane de Najran y el sur de Arabia.

Sábado, seis soldados saudíes murieron en Najran durante un ataque con misiles que dirigida contra la base militar de Al-Shabka."

Yémen :184 militaires de la coalition saoudo-US abattus par les forces yéménites


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jul 2017)

esos moros siempre exagerando las cifras..
aun espero por los 56 mercenarios usa,4 apaches y 16 abrams que supuestamente se cargo un scud...


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2017)

*
Parece ser que los yemeníes han "creado" una ola de calor nocturna en Arabia Saudí.*

*Operatividad de la refinería saudita no afectada por fuego del transformador*




> @BaFana3 - 7:21 PM - 22 Jul 2017
> Now by #Yemen armed forces: "New ballistic missile "Burkan 2H" launched.
> Target : #Saudi Aramco Yanbu oil refinery. Range : ≈1,300km."



*"Nuevo proyectil balístico "Burkan 2H" lanzado. Objetivo: Saudi refinería 
de petróleo de Aramco Yanbu. Variedad: ≈1,300km".*



> @Lee_Saks - 9:00 PM - 22 Jul 2017
> #SaudiArabia | transformer fire at Yanbu refinery due to hot weather.
> [Houthi rebels claimed to hit refinery with ballistic missile]. #OOTT



*
... fuego del transformador en refinería de Yanbu es debido a calor.
Los rebeldes Houthi afirmaron golpear la refinería con el proyectil balístico*

*
El servicio meteorológico Yemeni predice que otra ola de calor alcanzará pronto
los Emiratos Árabes Unidos...* :fiufiu: )



> @BaFana3 - 9:59 PM - 23 Jul 2017
> #Yemen army spox: "Ballistic missile Burkan-H2 hit #Saudi oil refinery
> in Yanbu. This missile has the range to hit Dubai."


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2017)

ya los houthies siempre diciendo chorradas..que desprestigian su causa si es que tienen alguna..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2017)

josegovilla dijo:


> Estas personas no acabaran las guerras nunca puesto que mi parecer el tema viene siempre por sus religiones y todos los países que tienen las religiones muy extremas pasa esto, un saludo



y lo mas fundamental tienen todo el dinero del mundo para alargar la guerra hasta el infinito


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Jul 2017)

Saud no lo tiene, por eso no avanzan y apenas bombardean comparado con hace unos meses.

Cada ataque es respondido con un misilazo, o con un puesto en su propio territorio destruido. Los houties tampoco tienen dinero para mantener una ofensiva que retome el territorio, asi que asi pueden estar años, como España en el Rif. Comparación que ya hice, la única diferencia son las armas aéreas pero sobre el terreno ni los yemeníes pueden bajar de las montañas ni los saudis y sus mercenarios subir.

Además, esta guerra hay que verla en perspectiva regional, está muy relacionada por no decir que es otro frente con Siria, Irak, Qatar, el Golfo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2017)

DInero saudi vs dinero Irani,,a ver quien se queda sin dinero primero


----------



## Sancho Panza (4 Ago 2017)

En* Arabia Saudí se lía parda*, hay localidades arrasadas por su propio Ejercito en unas escenas más propias de una guerra civil.

El tema de sus minorías chiitas, en el fondo.

Sería interesante saber *la intensidad de ese problema* interno, que unido al "Golpe de Mano (o Estado)" dentro de la propia familia gobernante, en la línea sucesoria: presentan una inestabilidad creciente en Arabia Saudí:


*Shocking Footage Of Saudi Siege Against Own Citizens*
Shocking Footage Of Saudi Siege Against Own Citizens | Zero Hedge




















Algunas fuentes y vídeos:

Alahednews English (@AlahednewsEn) on Twitter

[YOUTUBE]Cs933YfNk2M[/YOUTUBE]


Los canadienses, que descubren que sus equipamientos militares se utilizan contra la población civil de Arabia Saudí:

[YOUTUBE]GITy_IwaiKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Ago 2017)

A mi me llama mucho la atención sobre el conflicto interno en Arabaia Saudi y el conflicto con Yemen, los medios internacionales y estadounidenses han permanecido en silencio.....
:fiufiu:

El régimen saudita se encuentra en medio de una represión extrema y brutal contra su propia ciudadanía en la provincia oriental del país, situación que ahora está fuera de control con el aumento de muertes de civiles, barrios enteros convertidos en escombros y nuevos informes de que el agua y la electricidad han sido Cortado a la ciudad ahora totalmente sitiada de Al-Awamiya. Aunque los activistas locales continúan cargando videos chocantes a nivel social en medios sociales revelando que distritos enteros han sido nivelados, los medios internacionales y estadounidenses han permanecido en silencio.

Las tensiones han estado cayendo a fuego lento en el fuertemente poblado Shia Qatif gobernar a lo largo del año pasado, especialmente después de la ejecución en enero de prominentes clérigos chiítas y Al-Awamiya nativo Nimr al-Nimr. Además, 14 ciudadanos chiítas, entre ellos el joven Mujtaba al-Sweikat - un estudiante matriculado en la Universidad de Michigan Occidental - actualmente aguardan la ejecución con la firma del rey Salman. La tortura y el juicio masivo del grupo, acusado de crímenes "relacionados con la protesta", han inflamado aún más las tensiones en la región. Grandes protestas contra la monarquía y los servicios de seguridad saudíes han sido frecuentes en Qatif desde el comienzo de la llamada "primavera árabe"


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Ago 2017)

Se podían ir para allá algunos perrolistos de los que están dando cobertura a la guarimba, seguro que Saud es tan tolerante con la libertad de expresión como Venezuela.

Si Irán metiera comandos por allí a la vez que comienza una primavera retrasada no se que podría hacer sobre el terreno la satrapía, ni el imperio.


----------



## Vamosya (5 Ago 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Si Irán metiera comandos por allí a la vez que comienza una primavera retrasada no se que podría hacer sobre el terreno la satrapía, ni el imperio.



Pues a ver que pasa cuando termine la Guerra de Siria y que tipo de ayuda podrá conseguir Arabia Saudi (dudo que Israel se meta a apoyarla). Será otra frente abierto, a sumar al nacionalismo kurdo o las veleidades de dominio turcas.

También habrá que preguntarse por cuanto tiempo EEUU mantendrá un perfil bajo (si este es definitivo).


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ago 2017)

Joder, mil veces joder, va ser ¡genial!.

Nadie, absolutamente nadie sabe lo que está pasando, va a haber una invasión-ayuda militar a Arabia Saudí de EEUU en poco tiempo y no lo sabe absolutamente nadie.


----------



## Sancho Panza (5 Ago 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Joder, mil veces joder, va ser ¡genial!.
> 
> Nadie, absolutamente nadie sabe lo que está pasando, va a haber una invasión-ayuda militar a Arabia Saudí de EEUU en poco tiempo y no lo sabe absolutamente nadie.





Que no lo cuente la prensa occidental, no significa que no esté sucediendo.

Es más, doy por seguro que *en los pasillos de los palacios de los Saud*, tienen que estar afilando los cuchillos y en cualquier momento habrá ajustes de cuentas.

Y a lo anterior, el problema en las calles con la población afín a sus creencias, y el problema con los chiies (que son entre el 15% y el 20% según fuentes), a los que seguro que Irán mimará con cariño...


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ago 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Joder, mil veces joder, va ser ¡genial!.
> 
> Nadie, absolutamente nadie sabe lo que está pasando, va a haber una invasión-ayuda militar a Arabia Saudí de EEUU en poco tiempo y no lo sabe absolutamente nadie.



Esta vez no les será tan fácil desplegar las tropas, no creo que los iraníes se queden quietos.

Puede que cuando lleguen a las zonas rebeldes se las encuentren ocupadas por hombres verdes.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ago 2017)

Awamiya: Hundreds flee clashes in Saudi town - BBC News

Awamiya: Hundreds flee clashes in Saudi town
2 August 2017

,,,,,,,,,

Inside the Saudi town that's been under siege for three months by its own government | The Independent

Inside the Saudi town that's been under siege for three months by its own government


In rare interview with Western media local activists in Awamiyah tell The Independent of shocking conditions faced by civilians in a secretive battle between Riyadh and armed Shia protesters 
Bethan McKernan Beirut |
@mck_beth |
6 hours ago|
..........ç

Saudi Bulldozers Flatten Shia Town as Residents Flee | Financial Tribune

The Saudi government has been forcibly relocating residents of the restive city of Awamiya, situated in Al-Qatif region, as clashes continue between soldiers and militant groups in the old city.

Hundreds of people have fled or been evacuated from Awamiya since the beginning of the current troubles which have killed at least seven people, including two police officers. According to al-Hayat newspaper, the government received requests from residents and farmers around Awamiya to help them flee the violence, Middle East Eye reported.

However, activists say that residents have been driven out of their homes and their properties seized by private development companies, primarily in and around the historic Almosara district.

Awamiya has long been a flashpoint for protests by the Saudi Shia minority —the influential cleric Nimr al-Nimr, who was executed by the Saudi government in 2016, came from the town and demonstrations and unrest have been frequent.

Al-Hayat quoted Falah al-Khalidi, the governor of Qatif province, as saying contracts had been signed “for a number of furnished apartments in the city of Dammam to shelter those interested in leaving neighborhoods near Almosara”.

However, according to social media reports and activists, many of those displaced have yet to be rehoused.

Confirming precise details about the situation in Qatif has long been difficult due to tight controls over media scrutiny imposed by the Saudi authorities.

Reuters reported earlier this year that foreign media could visit the area only if they accompanied by government officials, purportedly for safety reasons.

Last week, Canada announced it would be investigating possible use of its equipment in the operations in Qatif, following a report in the Globe and Mail that light armored vehicles sold by Canada to Saudi Arabia had been involved in the clashes.

The UK government, one of Saudi’s closest allies, has approved at least 194 export licenses for arms and related equipment to Saudi Arabia since March 2015, worth more than $4.3 billion. Among the products bought are guns, crowd control and anti-riot equipment.

The British Foreign Office refused to answer questions about the situation in Awamiya and whether there was any investigation into the use of British equipment


----------



## Wein (5 Ago 2017)

Recordar que en Arabia Saudí hay un 20% de chiitas pero están casi todos en la Región Oriental donde está el 70-80% de la producción de petróleo.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ago 2017)

imagen


----------



## Raider (7 Ago 2017)

¿Se sabe algo de Arabia Saudí? , ¿Que paso con las revueltas o enfrentamientos?.

¿Alguna noticia en prensa internacional?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Ago 2017)

Raider dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de Arabia Saudí? , ¿Que paso con las revueltas o enfrentamientos?.
> 
> ¿Alguna noticia en prensa internacional?.



Nada que se sepa, apagón total.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2017)

Represión saudí: Cadáveres chiíes, esparcidos por las calles de Al-Awamiya | Diario Octubre

Desde Al-Awamiya reportan la muerte de al menos 25 personas en bombardeos y ataques efectuados por francotiradores de Arabia Saudí.

La ciudad saudí de Al-Awamiya que se encuentra en la provincia oriental de Al-Qatif y es de mayoría chií, lleva tres meses asediada por las fuerzas de seguridad del país, informó el sábado el diario británico The Independent.

Desde entonces, la situación en la urbe se ha deteriorado drásticamente. La población local reporta que al menos 25 personas fallecieron en bombardeos y ataques efectuados por francotiradores y fuerzas saudíes.

De acuerdo con el rotativo, es difícil comprobar los datos que llegan desde Al-Awamiya, pues Riad no permite que los medios occidentales se muevan en el área sin el acompañamiento de los funcionarios gubernamentales.

“Las personas tienen tanto miedo que a veces los cuerpos se quedan en las calles durante varios días”, confesó un activista de la ciudad, que actualmente reside en EE.UU.

Asimismo, precisa que él era un manifestante pacífico, en este punto, recalca que la mayoría de los manifestantes eran ciudadanos pacíficos en Al-Awamiya, antes de que el régimen saudí decidiera enlistarles como terroristas en búsqueda y captura.

Según el entrevistado, las fuerzas gubernamentales asaltaron su vivienda a principios del asedio y golpearon a su esposa. Además, durante la redada los efectivos apuntaron a su hija de cinco años y levantaron a su pequeña de ocho meses de edad, amenazando con dejarla caer al suelo.

Este vecino de Al-Awamiya destaca que los ciudadanos no tienen alternativa, ya que defender sus vidas y a sus mujeres es un deber de cada uno de ellos.

Del mismo modo, testimonia que las casas en la citada ciudad fueron destruidas por bombas, tiroteos y lanzacohetes, y enfatiza que todos ellos son un blanco para Al Saud.

Por otra parte, el informe cita a Adam Coogle, investigador de Oriente Medio para la organización Human Rights Watch (HRW), que subraya “hay pocos detalles en el sitio”, pero “está claro que hay choques duros entre el Estado y los ciudadanos en esta ciudad saudí, y que no tiene precedentes”.

Al-Awamiya fue asediada luego de que el pasado 10 de mayo la población local se negó al proyecto gubernamental de demoler y renovar el área antigua de la ciudad y para lo cual las fuerzas de seguridad de Arabia Saudí llevaron excavadoras y otros equipamientos de construcción. Un hecho que provocó manifestaciones que luego se convirtieron en disturbios violentos.

En la referida urbe vivía también el prominente clérigo chií, el sheij Baqer Nimr al-Nimr, quien fue ejecutado junto a otras 46 personas a principios de 2016, sentenciándoles por cargos de “terrorismo”.


----------



## niraj (12 Ago 2017)

*Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen otro barco emiratí
*

El Ejército de Yemen destruye con misiles un buque de guerra de Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) en sus aguas en el mar Rojo...

Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen otro barco emiratí


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2017)

niraj dijo:


> *Fuerzas yemeníes destruyen otro barco emiratí
> *
> 
> El Ejército de Yemen destruye con misiles un buque de guerra de Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) en sus aguas en el mar Rojo...
> ...



Me lo creere cuando haya un video o algo,.aun recuerdo como se vanagloriaban de un ataque con misil a una corbeta saudi(y resulto ser una lancha kamikaze).


----------



## elfísico (15 Ago 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Nada que se sepa, apagón total.



me gustaría saber mas de arabia pero con el apagón total que hay ni modo a esperar hasta que todo reviente o al menos se escape algo:|


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2017)

nada sobre ese barco"hundido por los yemenies"...
otro apagon casual


----------



## elfísico (15 Ago 2017)

joder con estos tontotrolls y su NEP, ya aburren , a como van las cosas disfrutad porque que al curro le quedan dos telediarios


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2017)

elfísico dijo:


> me gustaría saber mas de arabia pero con el apagón total que hay ni modo a esperar hasta que todo reviente o al menos se escape algo:|



_Habitualmente No hay mucha información, pero en los últimos días si._


Saudi suppression of Shiites threatens Canadian arms deal






_Un miembro de las fuerzas especiales sauditas sostiene su arma mientras camina en la ciudad de Awamiya, Arabia Saudí, el 9 de agosto de 2017. Awamiya ha sido el sitio de enfrentamientos entre los chiítas y la Guardia Nacional saudí este año. (Foto de REUTERS / Faisal Al Nasser)_


La represión saudita de los chiíes amenaza el acuerdo de armas canadiense


(Trad. Google)
15/08/2017

por Bruce Riedel


Canadá está en medio de una revisión crucial de sus ventas de armas a Arabia Saudita luego de que la prensa publicara un video de la Guardia Nacional de Arabia Saudita usando vehículos blindados construidos en Canadá para suprimir los disturbios chiíes en el reino. En juego está un acuerdo de armas de 15.000 millones de dólares firmado en 2014. Como responde Canadá podría ser un precursor para Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, los principales proveedores de armas de Arabia Saudita.

Canadá ha suministrado desde hace mucho tiempo los vehículos de combate de infantería para la Guardia Nacional saudí, la élite Pretoriana que defiende a la familia real de sus enemigos. Las regulaciones canadienses sobre exportaciones de armas estipulan que las armas suministradas por el Canadá a otros países no pueden utilizarse contra las poblaciones civiles de los compradores. Ottawa firmó el acuerdo de 15.000 millones de dólares, uno de los más importantes, para entregar una nueva generación de vehículos de combate de infantería a la Guardia Nacional con la garantía explícita al parlamento canadiense de que las armas no se utilizarían contra civiles.

En 2011, el rey Abdullah había desplegado a la Guardia Nacional, equipada con una generación anterior de armadura canadiense, para apuntalar a los Khalifas, la minoría minoritaria sunita de Bahrein, que enfrentaba a una mayoría chiíta que exigía profundos cambios políticos que harían del reino de la isla el Primer gobierno democrático en la Península Arábiga. La intervención saudita fue el primer caso de una rebelión de la Primavera Árabe que se frustró y subrayó la determinación de la familia real saudí de liderar la contrarrevolución contra la reforma en el mundo árabe. 
El gobierno canadiense conservador de Canadá en ese momento argumentó que la Guardia Nacional de Arabia Saudita no estaba directamente implicada en matar civiles de Bahrein cuando el movimiento reformista fue aplastado. El primer ministro Justin Trudeau, que asumió el cargo en 2015, heredó el acuerdo de armas de 2014 y las tensiones sobre el uso de armas canadienses por parte de Arabia Saudita.

El gobierno de Trudeau se ha mostrado más inclinado a promover los derechos humanos que su predecesor. También gobierna a un público canadiense que, al igual que en la mayoría de los países occidentales, es más escéptico acerca de Arabia Saudita y está más inclinado a cuestionar la sabiduría de apoyar una monarquía absoluta que propaga el wahabismo, una marca única e intolerante del Islam sunita. La guerra en Yemen sólo agregó a las preocupaciones canadienses acerca de la sabiduría de respaldar a Arabia Saudita. Después de dos años y medio, la campaña saudí es un atolladero y ha tenido y continúa teniendo consecuencias horrendas para el pueblo yemení.

Bajo el rey Salman bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud , Arabia Saudita se ha vuelto más sectario que nunca. Los chiítas en general y el Irán en particular han sido calificados enemigos del estado. Un conflicto de larga ebullición con la comunidad chiíta minoritaria del reino en la provincia oriental rica en petróleo se ha intensificado bajo Salman. El epicentro del conflicto es el oasis de Qatif, especialmente Awamiya, una ciudad vieja con un núcleo histórico del Imperio Otomano que fue construido antes de que los saudíes la conquistaran de los turcos a principios del siglo XX. Fue la ciudad natal del clérigo chiíta Nimr al-Nimr, a quien el gobierno ejecutó en enero de 2016 por supuestamente apoyar a Irán y la violencia. Su ejecución llevó a la ruptura de las relaciones diplomáticas entre Riyadh y Teherán.

La ciudad vieja ha sido casi destruida después de fuertes enfrentamientos entre la Guardia Nacional de Arabia Saudita y los activistas chiíes este año. El video muestra daños y destrucción generalizados. Riyadh no discute la intensidad de los enfrentamientos. Los saudíes se han comprometido a reconstruir la zona con un entorno urbano moderno. Los chiíes son comprensiblemente escépticos. Sucesivos reyes sauditas no han podido mejorar la vida de la población chiíta.

Riyadh argumenta que está luchando contra el terrorismo de inspiración iraní, citando una larga historia de subversión iraní en la provincia oriental, destacada por el bombardeo en camiones de 1996 del cuartel de las Torres Khobar de Estados Unidos que mató a 19 miembros de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos e hirió a cientos de saudíes. El Cuerpo de Guardias Revolucionarios Islámicos y el Hezbollah libanés han sido implicados en el ataque por apoyar a militantes sauditas chiítas entrenados en Irán y Líbano. Los chiíes saudíes argumentan que la familia real exagera el papel de Irán y nunca los ha tratado como iguales.

La Guardia Nacional es responsable del orden en la Provincia Oriental. Ha sido la sinecura de una rama de la Casa de Saud desde los años sesenta. El príncipe Mitab bin Abdullah recibió el mando de la fuerza en 2010 por su padre, el rey Abdullah, y ha permanecido bajo el mando de Salman. Es uno de los miembros más poderosos de la familia. Su Guardia Nacional no dudará en utilizar la fuerza extrema para aplastar los disturbios. 
La Guardia Nacional siempre ha sido considerada como más leal a la monarquía de lo que es el ejército regular. Se recluta entre las tribus conservadoras del Nejd, el corazón sunní del reino. Abdullah ha cortejado cuidadosamente a estas tribus como base. La Guardia Nacional también protege las ciudades sagradas de La Meca y Medina y es la defensora de la orden wahabí.

El periódico canadiense The Globe and Mail obtuvo fotografías de la Guardia Nacional de Arabia Saudita usando vehículos vendidos en Canadá en Qatif. Bajo la presión de los medios de comunicación y el público, Trudeau dijo que el gobierno está investigando la situación . Es probable que el peso de la pérdida potencial de unos 3.000 puestos de trabajo en Ontario contra su historial de derechos humanos. Por lo tanto, hay una sospecha generalizada de que el gobierno tratará de evitar una decisión clara.

Una decisión de Trudeau de detener la venta a la Guardia Nacional saudí representaría una gran humillación para el reino, especialmente para la Guardia Nacional. También estimularía la creciente oposición a las ventas de armas a Arabia Saudí en Washington y Londres. La guerra dirigida por Arabia Saudita en Yemen ha creado una catástrofe humanitaria y ha llevado a la oposición generalizada a todos los acuerdos de armas con el reino. El Congreso de los Estados Unidos aprobó de manera restrictiva una venta de armas para la Royal Saudi Air Force en junio. Todos los ojos están ahora en Ottawa.

***
_Realmente creo que la suerte del pueblo chiita o yemení les importa un bledo. Solo es la escusa perfecta para pararle los pies al “principito”. 
_
_El Imperio se ha hartado de él._


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2017)

_Otra señal de que les están apretando las tuercas a los saudíes.
En otro momento este medio no hubiera publicado esto._
_Se "olvida" como no podía ser de otro modo de mencionar a los paises que les han vendido las armas_


Confidential U.N. Report Accuses Saudi Coalition of Killing Hundreds of Yemeni Kids | Foreign Policy








 Exclusivo
Un informe confidencial de la ONU acusa a la coalición saudí de matar a cientos de niños yemeníes

_El principal asesor de la ONU recomienda que la coalición debe ser incluido en la lista negra de países que matan y mutilan a niños en la guerra. 
_


(Trad. Google)
16/08/2017

por Colum Lynch


La coalición militar dirigida por Arabia Saudí que llevó a cabo ataques aéreos en Yemen cometió "graves violaciones" de los derechos humanos contra niños el año pasado, matando a 502, lesionando a 838, según un borrador del Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres.

"El asesinato y mutilación de los niños sigue siendo la violación más frecuente" de los derechos de los niños en Yemen, según el borrador de 41 páginas obtenido por Foreign Policy . "En el período que abarca el informe, los ataques aéreos fueron la causa de más de la mitad de las víctimas infantiles, con al menos 349 niños muertos y 333 niños heridos". 
La Arabia Saudita y sus aliados han intentado desde marzo de 2015, con el respaldo de Estados Unidos, forzar a los rebeldes Houthi a salir del poder en Yemen. Pero los ataques aéreos de la coalición han sido fuertemente criticados por matar civiles, paralizar la infraestructura y destruir el patrimonio arquitectónico del país.

El principal autor del borrador confidencial del informe, Virginia Gamba, representante especial del jefe de la ONU para niños abusados ​​en tiempo de guerra, informó a altos funcionarios de la ONU el lunes, que tiene la intención de recomendar que la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí sea añadida a una lista de países y entidades que Matar y mutilar a los niños, según una fuente bien situada. La decisión tendrá que ser tomada por Guterres, que hará público el informe final a finales de este mes.

La coalición aérea liderada por Arabia Saudita fue responsable de infligir el mayor número de víctimas infantiles, 683, con rebeldes Houthi matando o hiriendo a 414. En cambio, el Estado Islámico fue responsable de seis víctimas de niños y Al Qaeda.

Los aviones de la coalición también destruyeron 28 escuelas. 
La coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudita es la única fuerza en Yemen con aviones de guerra y helicópteros de combate, lo que lo convierte en el posible autor de tales actos.

Los resultados se incluyeron en un borrador del informe anual de la ONU sobre Niños y Conflictos Armados, el cual documentó violaciones de derechos humanos de al menos 15.500 niños el año pasado por fuerzas gubernamentales, terroristas y grupos armados de oposición en más de una docena de conflictos en todo el mundo. Cuatro mil abusos documentados de niños fueron atribuidos a los gobiernos, con la gran mayoría de las atrocidades restantes, 11.500, cometidos por organizaciones terroristas o insurgentes.

Funcionarios sauditas han instado en privado a la ONU a participar en más discusiones de alto nivel antes de publicar el informe. Y han reclutado el apoyo de Estados Unidos, que ha instado a las Naciones Unidas a que no incluyan a la coalición saudita, diciendo que es injusto implicar a todos los miembros de la coalición, incluso aquellos que no han cometido atrocidades, según dos fuentes bien situadas . Además de Arabia Saudita, la coalición incluye Bahrein, Egipto, Kuwait, Sudán y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

En cambio, Washington ha presionado a la ONU para que incluya sólo a aquellos estados individuales directamente responsables de las atrocidades, según esas fuentes. Pero la identificación de estados específicos se complica por el hecho de que la coalición no divulga información sobre qué miembros de la coalición están involucrados en operaciones específicas, según los funcionarios.

Un funcionario de la misión de Estados Unidos en la ONU cuestionó esa cuenta diciendo que "no hemos perseguido tal argumento [con] nadie en la ONU"

La publicación del informe, que se espera sea publicada a finales de este mes, presenta a Guterres un duro dilema: si avergüenza a la coalición saudí corre el riesgo de provocar una ruptura con los gobiernos árabes más influyentes de la ONU. Pero si no actúa, es probable que se enfrente a cargos de socavar el compromiso de la ONU con los derechos humanos.

En febrero, Guterres buscó un camino intermedio, sugiriendo a sus principales asesores que la ONU retrasara la liberación del informe de tres a seis meses para permitir que el incentivo de la coalición mejore su conducta. Pero la oficina del defensor de la ONU para los niños temía que un retraso los sometiera a críticas. Guterres, que se espera que reciba el informe final más tarde esta semana, no ha indicado lo que va a hacer.

La situación actual tiene sus raíces en la adopción en 2001 de la Resolución 1379 del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, que ordenó a un alto funcionario de la ONU que produjera cada año un informe sobre los ataques contra los niños en los conflictos armados, incluido un anexo que figura como lista negra de gobiernos, Grupos armados que matan y mutilan a niños. Pero se ha mostrado muy controvertida entre los estados, quienes se resienten al ser públicamente seleccionados y colocados en una lista que incluye algunas de las organizaciones terroristas más conocidas del mundo, incluyendo Al Qaeda, Boko Haram y el Estado Islámico.

El último proyecto de informe refleja una disminución del número total de víctimas documentadas en Yemen. El borrador de Gamba atribuyó la caída a un reflujo temporal en la lucha que siguió a la firma de un acuerdo de cesación de hostilidades en abril de 2016. Pero también sugirió que el recuento de víctimas podría ser mayor, señalando que "la documentación de violaciones contra niños estaba restringida por el acceso Restricciones e inseguridad ".

Gamba dijo a FP que el contenido del informe final, que todavía se está discutiendo con varias oficinas de la ONU, "no ha sido finalizado" y que por el momento no hay una decisión final sobre qué países se incluirían en la lista negra. También dijo que no estaba al tanto de los intentos de los Estados Unidos de oponerse a la inclusión de la coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudita. -Nada de lo que me indican ha llegado hasta mí -dijo-. Y ella no confirmaría si había recomendado que la coalición saudí sea incluida en la lista o tampoco.

Stephane Dujarric, el principal portavoz del jefe de la ONU, se negó a comentar la conclusión de Gamba, pero señaló que el borrador de informe obtenido por FP "no es el informe final".

El año pasado, Arabia Saudita fue incluida en la lista debido a que la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita fue responsable de más de la mitad de los 1.953 niños víctimas en el conflicto de Yemen.

En respuesta, Arabia Saudí amenazó con organizar una retirada por parte de los países árabes de la ONU y recortar cientos de millones en ayuda a los programas contra la pobreza del organismo internacional a menos que la coalición fuera retirada de una lista de pícaros de la ONU. Luego, el secretario general de la ONU, Ban Ki-moon, aceptó renunciar temporalmente a la coalición, alegando que la pérdida de dinero del Golfo Pérsico podría poner en peligro la vida de millones de niños necesitados de Sudán del Sur a Yemen.

Pero insistió en que la coalición sería puesta de nuevo en la lista a menos que una revisión conjunta ONU-Arabia de la conducta de la coalición demostraba que las acusaciones eran injustificadas o que los ataques a los niños se detuvieron. Pero los saudíes nunca fueron puestos de nuevo en la lista, y los ataques nunca se detuvieron.

Cerca de 600 niños murieron y 1.150 resultaron heridos en Yemen entre marzo de 2016 y marzo de 2017, según UNICEF.

La misión saudí ante las Naciones Unidas no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios. Pero funcionarios sauditas afirmaron en privado en conversaciones con la ONU que han tomado medidas para evitar víctimas infantiles y que el número documentado de muertes y lesiones ha disminuido significativamente desde el año pasado.

Grupos externos afirman que la caída se debe menos a la restricción de la coalición que al hecho de que a los observadores externos, incluidos los investigadores de Human Rights Watch y Amnistía Internacional, se les ha prohibido entrar en Yemen en los aviones de socorro de la ONU. En julio, la coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudita prohibió a la ONU entregar ayuda a la capital de Sanaa, controlada por Houthi, porque tres reporteros de la BBC viajaban en el plan de socorro.

"A pesar de todas las promesas de mostrar la moderación que los saudíes han hecho a la ONU, los EE.UU. y el Reino Unido, no ha habido mejoras en las vidas de los niños yemeníes para presumir", dijo Akshaya Kumar, Para Human Rights Watch. "Las escuelas todavía están siendo atacadas, las bombas todavía se caen, y los niños siguen siendo asesinados".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ago 2017)

siguen sin aparecer los 56 mercenarios que supuestamente un scud habia matado,y ya han pasado como 1 año y medio y ni una sola foto


----------



## SPQR (24 Ago 2017)

When Houthis Attack XIII | July of 2017 | Saudi - Yemen border regions - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ago 2017)

pue svaya mierda de emboscadas..(y de posicion defensiva)..
1º un baile de maricas...
2º Un IED a un patrol sin blindar
3º un a emboscada a otro Patrol sin blindar
y alsato a una pOsicion demigrante..
"muertea israel"ein..
la vrdad el mensaje del patrocinador IRANI..tienes que decir esa tonteria de slogan sino no te dan dinero y armas los ayatolahs...

¿y las fotos de ese barco hundido=?


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2017)

Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 5 hHace 5 horas

Saudi-led coalition has committed another crime, 48 people were martyred by targeting a hotel.
*
*La coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudita ha cometido otro crimen, 48 personas fueron martirizadas al atacar a un hotel.*

Read article here : Saudi-led coalition has committed another crime, 48 people were martyred by targeting a hotel. …


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ago 2017)

Bha no le importa a nadie...
"martirizadas"que termino maSLAICO..


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2017)

Yemen's Saleh stages mass rally amid Houthi rift | Yemen News | Al Jazeera


----------



## cebollin-o (26 Ago 2017)

Bueno, parece que esto se está poniendo caliente:

blackhawk derribado (2ª parte)

Black Hawk down in Yemen as military hunt for service member after crash landing | World | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## niraj (27 Ago 2017)

*Una multitudinaria manifestación se concentró este domingo en las calles de Saná para repudiar la guerra regional en Yemen, en el segundo aniversario de la ofensiva militar de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita y apoyada por Estados Unidos, que ya dejó miles de muertos y llevó al país más pobre del mundo árabe al borde de una hambruna, en un conflicto ignorado por la comunidad internacional.
*








El pueblo de Yemen en contra de Arabia Saudí y el apoyo norteamericano


....
_El cirujano argentino Andrés Carot, un miembro de la misión de Médicos Sin Fronteras (MSF) en Yemen, es testigo privilegiado de esa crisis humanitaria.
«Es muy importante que sepamos lo que está pasando aquí y tomemos conciencia de lo que significa el ataque deliberado a la población civil y la falta de respeto fulminante a la ley internacional humanitaria -como ataques a hospitales, mercados, escuelas- que ocurren en Yemen ahora mismo, la guerra está devastando a la población del país», contó recientemente a Télam.
Según estimó MSF, en este conflicto unas 10.000 personas ya murieron y unas 30.000 resultaron heridas. Sin embargo, es probable que los números reales sean mucho más altos ya que sólo MSF trató a «más de 51.000 heridos», aclaró Carot.
«Los ataques aéreos las bombas y los combates en las calles de zonas densamente pobladas están causando muchas víctimas civiles y daños, incluida la infraestructura médica, de agua y saneamiento y energía. Además, hay más de 3 millones de personas desplazadas, y el 80% de la población necesita ayuda humanitaria para subsistir», agregó el cirujano argentino.
...
_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2017)

No es un conflicto tan ignorado,,
sigue siendo un pulso entre ARABIA Saudi y IRAN...
a ver quien se queda sin dinero y armas antes...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2017)

Y al parecer los houthies han puesto sitio al palacio presidencial del presidente Saleh. Tiroteps entre houthies y guardia republicana y eso que son aliados...
De ser cierto eso indicaria mucho de la calidad de IRAN como aliado..


----------



## niraj (11 Sep 2017)

*Arabia Saudí está usando armamento español para atacar a Yemen
*


*Aunque el Gobierno de Madrid no admite el uso ilícito de armas españolas, hay datos que apuntan a que Riad usa munición española en su cruenta guerra contra Yemen.
*


Pese a los crímenes de guerra perpetrados*por el régimen de Arabia*Saudí en su*campaña militar contra Yemen, iniciada en marzo de 2015, España no ha cesado la venta de armas a los saudíes, lo que queda desvelado por el hallazgo de pistolas y al menos cuatro modelos de armamento y vehículos de fabricación española en Yemen, informó el domingo el diario*Público.

El medio cita al analista español Yago Rodríguez, quien ha llevado años investigando información de fuente abierta sobre la presencia de armamento español en conflictos y operaciones militares contrarias al derecho internacional, como en*Siria y Yemen.

España se ha*convertido en un socio comercial especialmente fiable para Al Saud, puesto que “la presión social interna en contra de estas operaciones no es ni de lejos comparable a la de otros países como Alemania o Suecia”, consideró Rodríguez.*Suecia terminó anulando*las ventas de armas a los saudíes...

Continúa en:
Arabia Saudí está usando armamento español para atacar a Yemen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2017)

El unico armamento que veo que han usado los moros de arabia saudo son esos BMRS que jubilamos ,si esos que volcaban tanto...


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 Sep 2017)

Acusados ​​de crímenes de guerra, los saudíes se investigan y no encuentran mal. The Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity : Accused of War Crimes, Saudis Investigate Themselves and Find No Wrongdoing

*En medio de los llamamientos internacionales para una investigación independiente sobre los crímenes de guerra saudíes en Yemen, el Reino se ha investigado y descubrió que no ha hecho nada malo.*

*Países como China, los Países Bajos y Canadá han avanzado con un proyecto de resolución del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU para establecer una investigación independiente sobre los crímenes de guerra de Arabia Saudita contra civiles en la pequeña nación de Yemen, devastada por la guerra.

Esta semana, Human Rights Watch también acusó a la coalición de cometer crímenes de guerra*.

Aunque estas acusaciones han estado circulando y documentadas durante años, poco se ha hecho para detener los ataques sauditas, y los sauditas y sus aliados estadounidenses y árabes han trabajado para socavar los esfuerzos para descubrir los malos tratos.

"Los esfuerzos mínimos hechos hacia la rendición de cuentas durante el año pasado son insuficientes para responder a la gravedad de las continuas y diarias violaciones involucradas en este conflicto", dijo el jefe de los derechos humanos Zeid Ra'ad al Hussein en Ginebra esta semana.

*La U.N. ha documentado 5.144 muertes de civiles, principalmente de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.*

Los saudíes dijeron que no se oponían al impulso actual para una investigación, pero afirmaron que era un mal momento. Según Abdulaziz al-Wasil, embajador de Arabia Saudita en Ginebra:

_ No tenemos objeciones a la propia investigación, sólo tenemos una discusión sobre el momento. Si este es el momento adecuado para establecer una comisión internacional con las dificultades sobre el terreno, y sabíamos por adelantado que se enfrentarán a tremendos obstáculos en condiciones de acceso.
_
Mientras tanto, el gobierno saudí ha establecido su propio panel para investigar posibles crímenes de guerra y mala conducta. Reuters informó sobre las conclusiones del panel saudí, y señaló que "una serie de ataques aéreos mortales en gran parte [se justificaron], citando la presencia de milicianos armados en los hogares, escuelas y clínicas que fueron atacados".

Reuters continuó:

_ El Equipo Conjunto de Evaluación de Incidentes dijo el martes que había descubierto errores en sólo tres de los 15 incidentes que revisó y sostuvo que la coalición había actuado de acuerdo con el derecho internacional humanitario. El príncipe heredero saudita Mohammed bin Salman lleva mucho tiempo dirigiendo la coalición que lucha en Yemen como ministro de Defensa del país, un título que aún conserva._

El asesor jurídico del panel, Mansour Ahmed al-Mansour, dijo a los periodistas esta semana que, en un ejemplo, la coalición saudí golpeó un pozo de agua después de confundirlo con un lanzador de misiles balísticos.

Sin embargo, los saudíes han sido criticados por su antiguo patrón de focalización en infraestructuras críticas como la agricultura, los almacenes y los hospitales, en más de quince incidentes.* Médicos Sin Fronteras (MSF) afirmó a principios de 2016 que los saudíes habían atacado hospitales en más de 100 incidentes, lo que acabó por asustar a los yemeníes de buscar ayuda médica. La coalición también ha estado implicada en la epidemia de cólera que ha infectado a más de medio millón de personas desde abril.*

Los Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido son cómplices de este ataque contra Yemen, que los saudíes ven como una guerra de poder contra Irán mientras tratan de restablecer a un ex gobernante que fue derrocado por los rebeldes Houthi, un grupo al que ahora están luchando. Hay pruebas mínimas de que Irán está respaldando a los Houthis.

Además de armar a los saudíes con miles de millones de dólares de armas, que se utilizan para cometer los presuntos crímenes de guerra en Yemen, las naciones occidentales tienen oficiales militares en la sala de mando saudita en control de los ataques aéreos.

Los funcionarios británicos incluso planearon con los saudíes para asegurar paradójicamente al régimen represivo un lugar en el consejo de derechos humanos de la ONU. Estados Unidos sigue siendo un firme partidario saudí en la U.N., así, expresando su oposición a la investigación independiente presentada esta semana.

*Al igual que los saudíes, los Estados Unidos han eliminado víctimas civiles a manos de sus militares. *Al acusar a los saudíes de crímenes de guerra esta semana, Human Rights Watch también pidió a los legisladores estadounidenses que frenen el asesinato. Ellos escribieron:

_*Hasta ahora, el gobierno estadounidense se ha contentado con mantener las armas a Riyadh fluyendo mientras Arabia Saudita pretenda que ha estado luchando una guerra limpia. Pero sus promesas vacías han demostrado ser devastadoras - y mortales - para los civiles yemeníes.*_

El Congreso debe dejar claro que Estados Unidos ya no está dispuesto a ser cómplice de los crímenes de guerra saudíes.








.


----------



## SPQR (30 Sep 2017)

La ONU enviará expertos en crímenes de guerra a Yemen. 

LLa hera ora!

Yemen war: UN agrees to send war crime experts - BBC News


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2017)

Un imperio cristiano enterrado en el Yemen arroja nueva luz sobre los inicios del Islam - Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae

No, no es el usano.

Esta guerra ya ha pasado al plano económico, a ver quien se rinde por agotamiento.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Un imperio cristiano enterrado en el Yemen arroja nueva luz sobre los inicios del Islam - Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae
> 
> No, no es el usano.
> 
> Esta guerra ya ha pasado al plano económico, a ver quien se rinde por agotamiento.



bueno arabai saudi tiene pasta...
Iran esta metida en s"programa nucelar pacifico"..
una absurda carrera espacial..
Plagiar armas de rusia y Usa..
Armar a milicias inutiles en siria y irak
soportar economicamente a SIRIA 
y armar a los houties .
demasiados frentes para un pais que depende del petroleo que tampoco es que este muy alto en su valor....


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2017)

Saud tiene tanta pasta que ha salido la noticia de que va a dejar conducir a las mujeres.

Te doy una pista: los inmigrantes sin trabajo son expulsados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2017)

Tambien hay broncas entre los hothies y la otra parte del ejercito yemeni..se bloquearon en sus palacios presidenciales


----------



## Wein (2 Oct 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Un imperio cristiano enterrado en el Yemen arroja nueva luz sobre los inicios del Islam - Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae
> 
> No, no es el usano.
> 
> Esta guerra ya ha pasado al plano económico, a ver quien se rinde por agotamiento.



El déficit público de Irán estos ultimos años es del 2-3% del PIB el de Arabia saudí de más del 15%.


----------



## Spieluhr (2 Oct 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Saud tiene tanta pasta que ha salido la noticia de que va a dejar conducir a las mujeres.
> 
> Te doy una pista: los inmigrantes sin trabajo son expulsados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2017)

Wein dijo:


> El déficit público de Irán estos ultimos años es del 2-3% del PIB el de Arabia saudí de más del 15%.



si pero tiene que mantener a mas poblacion y esta en 5 o mas frentes a la vez..


----------



## Kelbek (19 Oct 2017)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbzrbRO454U

Houties destruyen humvee saudita.


----------



## niraj (20 Oct 2017)

*Se estrelló en Yemen un Apache de EAU
*

Análisis Militares: Se estrelló en Yemen un Apache de EAU


----------



## Coinbase (22 Oct 2017)

Pues si que está la cosa agitada por esa zona


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2017)

esa estancada..y sigue la guerra a ver quien se queda sin dinero primero


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Oct 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> esa estancada..y sigue la guerra a ver quien se queda sin dinero primero



lo del dinero lo he comentado, y me contestaste, hace nada.

en cuanto al estancamiento, esto lo escribí el 23 de junio:

Hace meses comenté que esta guerra se parece a la del Rif: unos invasores sin fuerzas ni moral para conseguir los objetivos, una resistencia adaptada al terreno pero que no puede expulsarlos, y un intercambio de golpes. Así seguirán hasta que alguien tenga superioridad militar, que tiene que venir de fuera, o Saud abandone.

Y al principio del hilo colgué este artículo premonitorio, ojo a la fecha, que igual no todos habéis leído.

The Oil Crash: Yemen en el punto de mira

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Se está liando parda en Yemen


----------



## Coinbase (24 Oct 2017)

Entonces va para años


----------



## Vamosya (27 Oct 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Un imperio cristiano enterrado en el Yemen arroja nueva luz sobre los inicios del Islam - Arqueologia, Historia Antigua y Medieval - Terrae Antiqvae



Muy interesante. Gracias.


----------



## Harman (27 Oct 2017)

Hussain Albukhaiti‏ @HussainBukhaiti 1 hhace 1 hora

Reports that #Yemen-i air defense has shot down a #Saudi #UAE coalition Typhoon fighter jet n Kharif area n #Amran province N #Sanaa
*
*Informes de que la defensa aérea de Yemen ha derribado a un Typhoon de #Saudi #UAE Coalición Área de Kharif n #Provincia Amran N #Sanaa*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2017)

No me fio de informes de lis yemenitas..
Aun espero por fotos o algo sobre ese scud que supuestamente mato a 56 mercenaris 4 apaches y 19 ambrams..
Han pasado tiempo y ni una sola foto


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Nov 2017)

El movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá ha destruido tres vehículos blindados saudíes cerca de la frontera, informan medios de comunicación locales.

Imágenes divulgadas el martes muestran cómo los combatientes de Ansarolá lanzan misiles guiados contra dos camionetas y un vehículo blindado BTR junto a la frontera sureña de Arabia Saudí.

Por otra parte, más de 180 mercenarios saudíes resultaron muertos y heridos en enfrentamientos con las milicias populares en el este de Saná, la capital yemení. Se trata de la peor derrota de las fuerzas saudíes ante los combatientes yemeníes en una semana.

El 26 de marzo de 2015, Arabia Saudí y sus aliados regionales emprendieron una fallida ofensiva militar contra Yemen, con el visto bueno de EE.UU. y prescindiendo del permiso de la ONU (Organización de las Naciones Unidas), con vistas a restaurar en el poder al fugitivo expresidente yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi.

Hispan TV


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2017)

ya 180..y yo me locreere cuando vea esos 68 mercenarios occidentales de aquel scud o lo que fuera que impacto en esa supuesta base


----------



## Harman (4 Nov 2017)

Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 6 minHace 6 minutos

Wael Al Hussaini Retwitteó وكالة يونيوز للأخبار

The Yemeni Army targeted the airport of #Riyadh with a ballistic missile.
*
*El ejército yemení atacó el aeropuerto de Riad con un misil balístico.*


@UUnionNews 54 min

#بالفيديو
من داخل مطار الملك خالد الدولي في #الرياض الذي استهدفته القوة الصاروخية اليمنية بصاروخ بالستي بعيد المدى "بركان 2H"
#شمال_الرياض
*
*# Video
Desde el interior del aeropuerto internacional Rey Khalid en Riyadh # dirigido por la fuerza de misiles yemení Balsti misil de largo alcance "volcán 2H"
#North_Arriyadh*

Twitter
​


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (4 Nov 2017)

Ojo que parece que se confirma la noticia de un misil balístico dirigido al aeropuerto de Riad y, que según las informaciones, no ha alcanzado su objetivo.

Los rebeldes yemeníes lanzan un misil contra Riad | Internacional Home Tags | EL MUNDO


----------



## Kelbek (4 Nov 2017)

Si tiran solo 1 no sirve, tienen que saturar el sistema antimisiles. y apuntar a la casa real de los Saud.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2017)

igni dijo:


> Si tiran solo 1 no sirve, tienen que saturar el sistema antimisiles. y apuntar a la casa real de los Saud.



hombre un pais del casi cuarto mundo como yemen no tiene una economia para tirar cohetes..,
IRAN solo puede colarlos de uno en uno,...y THOoPANS ANticarro por pesqueros


----------



## niraj (5 Nov 2017)

Pues también se esta liando parda en Arabia Saudita...

_El príncipe saudí y el también vicegobernador de la provincia de Asir, Mansour bin Moqren, murió después de que se estrellara un helicóptero que le transportaba en el sur de Arabia Saudí, comunicó la cadena Al Arabia.
El medio indica que a bordo de la aeronave, que cayó cerca de la frontera con Yemen, también se encontraban varios funcionarios... (continúa en el enlace)
_

Se estrella un helicóptero con un príncipe a bordo en Arabia Saudí - Sputnik Mundo


----------



## mazuste (7 Nov 2017)

Todo va rápido y no acabamos de saber por donde tirar:

Han detenido a Hadi, a su hijo y al resto del gobierno títere yemení en Riad,
están bajo arresto domiciliario.


----------



## Harman (7 Nov 2017)

News_Executive‏ @News_Executive 4 minHace 4 minutos

BREAKING: Saudi Arabia led coalition air-strike kills Houthi leader Adnan Zbarah along with a number of Houthi leaders in Saada.- @AlArabiya
*
* Arabia Saudí lideró el ataque aéreo de la coalición que mató al líder huthi Adnan Zbarah y a varios líderes huthi en Saada - @AlArabiya*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2017)

Da igual que muera un principe saudi...hay como miles...
Habia oido que los houties habia bloqueado y liado a tiros con la guardia republicana de hadi


----------



## mazuste (8 Nov 2017)

*HRW tacha de "crimen de guerra" la defensa legítima de los Houthis
frente a los ataques de Arabia Saudí. ¿Quién está masacrando Yemen?
Los miserables parece que cobran bien.*


----------



## Harman (8 Nov 2017)

BREAKING: Saudi Arabia ends blockade on Yemen's Port of Aden








Arabia Saudita pone fin al bloqueo en el puerto yemení de Aden

_La guerra en Yemen no ha terminado, pero esto podría ser un signo de la fatiga de la guerra saudita. _


(Trad. Google)
08/11/2017

por Adam Garrie


Ha habido noticias de que la Armada Saudita ha puesto fin al bloqueo del Puerto de Aden en el ex Yemen del Sur.

El bloqueo, que duró casi dos años, ha privado a Yemen de suministros muy necesarios, incluso con buques de la ONU que tienen dificultades para transportar ayuda humanitaria a la nación devastada por la guerra que ha visto a un hombre hambriento y brote de cólera como resultado del bloqueo.

Si bien la motivación directa para que los saudíes levanten el bloqueo sobre Adén no está del todo clara, existen deducciones claras que lógicamente pueden hacerse. Lo siguiente debe ser considerado inmediatamente. 


*1. Aden es la capital de facto del gobierno pro-Saudi Hadi*
Aden se ha convertido en el asiento de poder de facto para el gobierno pro-saudí en Yemen, desde que el gobierno de Abdrabbuh Mansur Hadi se vio obligado a huir de Sana'a en 2015 cuando los rebeldes hutíes moderados que apoyaban al ex presidente Saleh Ali al-Sammad tomaron el poder. en Sana'a.

Al abrir el puerto de Aden, Arabia Saudita está enviando una señal de que sus fuerzas están ahora en una posición estable y pueden permitirse volver a abrir su puerto principal a una actividad semi-normal.

Como Aden está controlado por los enemigos de los houthis, hay muy pocas posibilidades de que el contrabando llegue a Adén y se dirija a las regiones del norte controladas por los rebeldes Houthi moderados.


*2. Un momento de "misión cumplida"*
También es posible que, conociendo las dificultades de luchar en conflictos extranjeros mientras se encuentra en medio de una purga doméstica, el régimen saudita haya comenzado a recortar pérdidas y decida tomar las medidas necesarias para declarar parcialmente la victoria en Yemen, reconociendo que si bien los aliados de Arabia Saudita no controlará el norte de Yemen en el corto plazo, que han construido una base efectiva en el sur. 


*3. Un requisito previo para volver a dividir Yemen*
Desde que los estados del sur y el norte de Yemen se convirtieron en una república unida en 1990, el Movimiento del Sur ha expresado abiertamente sentirse excluido por el gobierno del norte.

Por lo tanto, en el conflicto actual se ha visto una alianza entre el Movimiento del Sur y la facción pro-saudí de Abdrabbuh Mansur Hadi.

Una de las únicas formas en que los saudíes pueden declarar una victoria que es realmente significativa es volver a dividir el norte y el sur con el otrora estado marxista-leninista del sur, convirtiéndose en un nuevo aliado saudita, donde el norte post-nasserista probablemente se convierta un aliado de Irán, aunque rodeado por las fuerzas saudíes. 


*4. Un señuelo geopolítico*
Alternativamente, debido a que las fuerzas pro-Sauditas controlan Aden, el movimiento podría ser un señuelo diseñado para enviar un mensaje falso al mundo entero de que el conflicto se está cerrando, cuando en realidad, Arabia continuará bombardeando las áreas controladas Houthi sabiendo que Aden ahora está asegurado de forma segura desde su perspectiva.


*CONCLUSIÓN*
Hasta que Arabia Saudita levante su bloqueo y asedie las zonas controladas por Houthi en el norte y el oeste, es prematuro decir que Arabia Saudita aún no está muy decidida a aplastar a los moderados rebeldes Houthi.

Sin embargo, esto podría representar un comienzo de un pivote de la estrategia de Arabia Saudita en Yemen, que hasta ahora no ha logrado garantizar victorias significativas contra los houthis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2017)

y dale que no son solo los HOUTHIES,,esta guerra es basicamente yemen del norte contra yemen del sur..


----------



## mazuste (11 Nov 2017)

Harman dijo:


> _La guerra en Yemen no ha terminado, pero esto podría ser un signo de la fatiga de la guerra saudita. _



*
Si, puede ser que algo está cambiando de dirección. Qué sabe nadie...*


*
El príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudita quiere salir de la guerra de Yemen,
*

EXCLUSIVE: Saudi crown prince wants out of Yemen war, email leak reveals | Middle East Eye

Mohammed bin Salman, el heredero del trono saudí, confesó a dos ex funcionarios
estadounidenses que "quiere salir" de la brutal guerra de dos años que comenzó
en Yemen, y agregó que estaba "bien" que Washington entablara amistad con su
archienemigo Irán, de acuerdo a los correos electrónicos filtrados obtenidos por
Middle East Eye.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Nov 2017)

Unicef: Arabia Saudí mató a 23.000 bebés yemeníes en 2016
Unicef: Arabia Saudí mató a 23.000 bebés yemeníes en 2016 | Diario Octubre

23.000 bebés y 4272 madres yemeníes murieron en 2016 por la agresión saudí a su país, afirmó el Fondo de las Naciones Unidas para la Infancia (Unicef).

En un informe recogido el viernes por los medios, Unicef lamentó que los menores y las madres yemeníes perecieron por causas que podrían haber sido evitadas y señaló a Arabia Saudí como responsable de “la peor crisis humanitaria en el mundo”.

La organización no gubernamental Save The Children (Salven a los Niños) por su parte, estima que otros 50.000 niños menores de 5 años morirán hasta el fin de 2017 en Yemen.

En tal sentido, David Beasley, director ejecutivo del Programa Mundial de Alimentos (PMA) de las Naciones Unidas, tildó de “inhumana” la guerra, que inició el régimen de Al Saud en 2015 contra su vecino sureño, y alerta del uso de los alimentos como “armas de guerra”.

“No creo que haya dudas de que la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí (…) está usando los alimentos como un arma de guerra (…) Es vergonzoso”, denunció.

Unicef anunció, el pasado 10 de noviembre, que 400.000 niños yemeníes están en peligro de muerte por malnutrición aguda debido al férreo bloqueo saudí.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Nov 2017)

Unicef: Cada 10 minutos muere un niño en Yemen de enfermedades | Diario Octubre

Un avión de ayuda humanitaria de Unicef ha aterrizado este domingo en Saná, capital yemení, en un momento crítico para los niños ante la agresión saudí.

Según ha comunicado, en una nota, el Fondo de las Naciones Unidas para la Infancia (Unicef, por sus siglas en inglés), la ayuda, compuesta por 1,9 millones de dosis de vacunas, será utilizada para inmunizar a 600.000 niños de todo el país contra enfermedades como la difteria, la tosferina, la tuberculosis, la neumonía y la meningitis, afecciones todas ellas que fueron provocadas por la agresión y el bloqueo saudí contra la nación yemení.

El director regional de Unicef para Medio Oriente y el Norte de África, Geert Cappelaere, por su parte, ha advertido de la grave situación que viven en Yemen los menores, destacando que “cada diez minutos muere un niño en Yemen de enfermedades que pueden ser evitadas”.

Además, ha resaltado que más de 11 millones de niños de este país sufren de desnutrición aguda y casi todos los niños y niñas yemeníes necesitan desesperadamente ayuda humanitaria.


----------



## SPQR (30 Nov 2017)

Análisis de los intentos saudís de interceptar el reciente misil balístico contra Riyad. El sistema Patriot no sale muy bien parado.

Si entran en pánico con un solo misil balístico, no digamos lo que hubiera pasado si hubieran sido dos.

Análisis Militares: El ataque yemení al detalle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdxHZ7g9l2Q



> Lo que se ve en esa grabación es el lanzamiento de 4 interceptores y se escuchan 5 explosiones.
> 
> Yo creo que sin ningún lugar a errores vemos el último acto, y desesperado acto diría yo, por derribar el misil enemigo que se acercaba irremediablemente hacia su objetivo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Nov 2017)

no se la cadencia de disparo de los patriot, cuanto se tarda en recargar, cuanta munición tienen disponible. tampoco cuantos patriots tiene saud en la capital.

pero vamos, que no hace falta ni una andanada de saturación, con tirar un misil cada cinco minutos vale.


----------



## SPQR (30 Nov 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no se la cadencia de disparo de los patriot, cuanto se tarda en recargar, cuanta munición tienen disponible. tampoco cuantos patriots tiene saud en la capital.
> 
> pero vamos, que no hace falta ni una andanada de saturación, con tirar un misil cada cinco minutos vale.



Según el análisis de Valen de Análisis militares, tiraron primero uno que falló, y se acojonaron porque se les venía encima y tiraron de golpe todo lo que les quedaba.

Son 4 misiles por lanzador, y una bateria tendrá al menos 2 lanzadores.

En una búsqueda rápida me salen unas fotos interesantes, aunque no puedo asegurar que sean los Patriots saudís.

























----------------

Según este hombre, Barbaria se ha hecho un Froilán con la guerra en Yemen.

For Saudi Arabia, it's been Operation Shoot Yourself In The Foot | Middle East Eye



> ¿Recuerdas el nombre que dieron los saudíes a su operación en Yemen cuando la lanzaron el 25 de marzo de 2015?
> 
> Operación: Tormenta Decisiva.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Nov 2017)

o sea, que si llega otro misil en el mismo rumbo poco después no podrían dispararle.

eljusticiero ha reportado en el hilo de Siria otro misil interceptado.


----------



## SPQR (30 Nov 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o sea, que si llega otro misil en el mismo rumbo poco después no podrían dispararle.
> 
> eljusticiero ha reportado en el hilo de Siria otro misil interceptado.



Lo he visto, si.

Es más o menos lo que dicen en los comentarios. Que si con uno ya lo pasaron mal, si hubieran lanzado dos a la vez, al menos uno hubiera hecho blanco.

Ignoro si es cosa del Patriot o mal entrenamiento de los artilleros.


----------



## Kelbek (2 Dic 2017)

Guerra interna entre los houties y la guardia republicana 

Yemeni Republican Guard expel Houthis from several cities as infighting explodes in northern Yemen

Creo que los sauditas ganan.


----------



## Kelbek (2 Dic 2017)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=550SKpEZhX8

emboscada houti contra convoy saudi


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2017)

En Almanar:
11:33
Yemeni rocketry force fires cruise missile on Barakah nuclear power plant in Abu Dhabi: Military Media


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2017)

MoA - Yemen - Saudis Throw The Towel - Saleh is Baaack - Russia Wins


Yemen - Los saudíes tiran la toalla - Saleh ha vuelto - Rusia gana


(Trad. Google)
02/12/2017


La guerra en Yemen finalmente ha dado un giro hacia un final. El ex presidente Saleh está de vuelta en su posición de liderazgo. Ellos los sauditas aceptaron su derrota. Los Houthis serán expulsados ​​de la capital Sanaa y regresarán a sus áreas del norte. Yemen está devastado y tendrá que reconstruir. Todos los que participaron en esta guerra han perdido. El único ganador es Rusia.

*Un resumen:* 
Durante la "primavera árabe" (EE. UU.) Indujo la revolución yemení. El presidente Saleh fue expulsado después de gobernar el país durante 34 años. En 2012, el ex vicepresidente Hadi fue "elegido" como el nuevo presidente en una única elección. Con el apoyo de los Estados Unidos, el sistema prevaleció.









Como noté en ese momento: Estados Unidos perdió la oportunidad de usar el movimiento contra Saleh para una verdadera transición en Yemen. Esto volverá a ser un mordisco.​Hadi era un títere saudí incapaz de gobernar el país. Trató de formar un gobierno de unidad bajo la Conferencia de Diálogo Nacional patrocinada por el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo. Pero dos grandes electorados quedaron fuera del esfuerzo: la creencia de los huzíes yemeníes del norte de Zaidi, que durante años había luchado contra el adoctrinamiento saudí-wahhabí en Yemen, y los seguidores del derrocado presidente Ali Abdullah Saleh. Los Houthis y Saleh habían luchado entre ellos durante más de una década. Ahora tenían un enemigo común y unieron sus esfuerzos.

En 2015, las tropas del ejército hutí y yemení leales a Saleh tomaron la capital, Saná. Hadi dimitió (dos veces), huyó a Adén en el sur y más tarde a Riyadh en Arabia Saudita. Los sauditas tenían miedo de perder influencia sobre su vecino pobre pero confiado en sí mismo. Falsamente alegaron que los huzíes fueron apoyados por su supuesto archienemigo Irán. Le declararon la guerra al país e intentaron invadirlo. Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido apoyaron y aún apoyan la guerra saudí con inteligencia, vuelos de reabastecimiento de combustible para bombarderos sauditas y suministros masivos de armas.

Los saudíes enviaron sus tropas para invadir el país, sus vecinos Emiratos Árabes Unidos enviaron sus fuerzas y se contrataron mercenarios adicionales de Sudán, América del Sur y donde pudieron encontrarlos. Todo fue en vano. Mientras que los sauditas arrojaban más de 100 bombas por día sobre Yemen, sus fuerzas eran derrotadas cada vez que trataban de entrar en el corazón montañoso. Los Houthi contraatacaron dentro de Arabia Saudita. No tenían zapatos sino bolas enormes. Cientos de puestos fronterizos saudíes y puntos de control militares fueron destruidos por ellos.







Los saudíes trataron de matar de hambre, de armas, alimentos y otros suministros a los houthis. Bloquearon el país y bombardearon depósitos de armas, fábricas y toda la infraestructura. Destruyeron completamente las ciudades houthi en el norte e intentaron asesinar a los líderes de la rebelión. Decenas de miles de yemeníes murieron en los ataques a menudo indiscriminados. Pero el Houthi resistió. Durante décadas, Yemen se había llenado de armas. Durante sus décadas de mandato, el ex presidente Saleh había escondido diez mil toneladas de municiones y equipos. Los mercenarios saudíes capturaron o compraron suministros adicionales. 
Las antiguas unidades del ejército yemení leales a Saleh, así como al propio Saleh, permanecieron en el fondo. Su contribución más visible a la guerra fue el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos de corto alcance (SRBM) contra ciudades sauditas y posiciones militares. Estas armas se compraron antes y se modificaron para tener un alcance extendido ( *ver la excursión a continuación* ). 

Los saudíes estaban atrapados en un punto muerto que les costó más de $ 800 millones por mes. Al-Qaeda y el Estado Islámico florecían en el sur, que los sauditas y sus aliados controlaban nominalmente. Los representantes sauditas se enfrentaron con tropas de los EAU. Los misiles caían en las ciudades saudíes. Aunque solo unos pocos misiles alcanzan sus objetivos, cada uno de ellos demostró la impotencia de los gobernantes sauditas. 

Los sauditas finalmente envían señales de paz al ex presidente Saleh. Los rusos, que habían mantenido abierta su embajada en Sanaa durante toda la guerra, actuaron como intermediarios. A mediados de octubre se hicieron visibles los primeros resultados de los esfuerzos diplomáticos: Un equipo médico ruso voló a Sanaa el 11 de octubre con la aprobación de los saudíes, que controlan el espacio aéreo yemení. Luego, los cirujanos rusos realizaron un procedimiento para salvar vidas en Saleh, de 75 años. Algunos informes dicen que la cirugía tuvo lugar en la Embajada de Rusia en la capital. El problema de salud exacto de Saleh no está claro, pero aparentemente es el resultado de las graves quemaduras y otras lesiones que sufrió durante un intento de asesinato en 2011. 
... 
*Lo más probable es que los sauditas esperen romper la alianza rebelde entre Saleh y los houthis, que se ha estado desmoronando este año.* 
... 
Tanto el rey Salman bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud como su hijo, el príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman, tienen su prestigio fuertemente invertido en esta guerra. Se apresuraron a entrar precipitadamente hace 2 años y medio. 
... 
*Salman estuvo en Moscú a principios de este mes para una visita de estado sin precedentes a Rusia* . ... *Es razonable suponer que el rey y Putin discutieron el embrollo yemení* . Rusia ha sido abiertamente crítica con el enfoque de las Naciones Unidas sobre el conflicto, que Moscú dice acertadamente que es demasiado amistoso con el argumento saudita y que no es imparcial.​Mientras Saleh estaba enfermo, los houthis se volvieron caprichosos. Arrestaron y mataron a los seguidores de Saleh en Sanaa, ocuparon las bases de sus tropas y asaltaron las casas de sus oficiales. Es posible que se hayan enterado de las negociaciones en curso entre Saleh y los saudíes. En los últimos meses, su comportamiento hacia sus compatriotas en Sanaa se volvió insoportable. 

Mientras tanto, las negociaciones entre Saleh y los saudíes estaban en marcha en los cuartos traseros y en el campo de batalla. El 4 de noviembre, las tropas yemeníes lanzaron un misil contra el aeropuerto de la capital saudita Riad. Los sistemas de defensa de misiles proporcionados por los Estados Unidos destruyeron el misil antes de que golpeara, pero el daño público ya estaba hecho. Un golpe serio en el aeropuerto probablemente lo cerraría para el tráfico civil. Las consecuencias económicas y políticas para los tiranos sauditas serían enormes. 

Los saudíes respondieron con un bloqueo total de Yemen. Ni comida ni medicinas pudieron pasar. Esto condujo a una hambruna, cientos de muertes por día y finalmente a una protesta pública de la ONU, por lo demás servil. Ni siquiera los cientos de millones que los saudíes gastan para manipular los medios globales podrían evitar la reacción violenta. 
Otro misil fue disparado el jueves para aumentar la presión. Está dirigido a la ciudad de Khamis Mushait, en el sur de Arabia Saudita. Los sauditas finalmente se retiraron. Acordaron las condiciones de Saleh. 

Todavía no sabemos cuáles son estas condiciones, pero Saleh anunció públicamente que se había llegado a un acuerdo e inmediatamente se puso a trabajar . Su primer objetivo fue Houthi, que ya no estaba aliado: ADEN (Reuters) - El ex presidente yemení Ali Abdullah Saleh dijo el sábado que estaba *listo para una "nueva página" en las relaciones con la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita que* lucha en Yemen si detiene los ataques contra su país. La llamada se produjo cuando *sus partidarios lucharon contra los combatientes houthis por cuarto día en la capital, Sanaa, mientras ambos bandos intercambiaban la culpa por una brecha cada vez mayor entre aliados* que podría afectar el curso de la guerra civil. 
... 
"Exhorto a los hermanos en los estados vecinos y a la alianza a detener su agresión, levantar el asedio, abrir los aeropuertos y permitir la ayuda alimentaria y la salvación de los heridos y *cambiaremos la página en virtud de nuestra vecindad* ", dijo Saleh. en un discurso televisado. ​Los sauditas también anunciaron públicamente su acuerdo: La coalición árabe hizo una declaración el sábado en medio de los feroces enfrentamientos en curso en Sanaa. 
... 
La coalición también dijo que *reconoce a los nobles miembros del Congreso Popular General Yemení (GPC)* , el *liderazgo del GPC* y el pueblo yemení que se vieron obligados a permanecer bajo el control huti-iraní. Además, *la coalición reconoce que estos nobles individuos han sufrido numerosas amenazas de asesinato, torturas, atentados con bombas y la incautación de propiedades públicas y privadas* .​El Congreso Popular General Yemení (GPC) es el partido de Saleh. Él sigue siendo el presidente de GPC. Saleh es ahora nuevamente el gobernante saudita aceptado de Yemen. El presidente "legítimo" Hadi será enterrado en Riyadh. 

Saleh llamó a todos sus seguidores a expulsar a los Houthi de sus posiciones. Su sobrino y sucesor potencial, el coronel Tariq Mohammed Abdullah Saleh , dirigirá un nuevo consejo militar y dirigirá ese lado del negocio. Los carteles Houthi en Sanaa han sido destruidos. Hay una lucha feroz en curso en la ciudad. Saná es el territorio de Saleh. Sus tropas están preparadas y es muy probable que gane la pelea. 

Ahora le queda a Saleh, su familia y sus seguidores limpiar el caos total que la "revolución" inducida por los EE. UU. Y la guerra saudita sobre Yemen han causado. Los sauditas tendrán que pagar miles de millones en reparaciones. La familia de Saleh saqueará una gran parte de estos. A pesar del dinero, Saleh es, como siempre, no el títere sino la serpiente que muerde a todos los que se interponen en su camino. Así es como y por qué pudo gobernar por tanto tiempo. 

Los huthies, que lucharon valientemente contra los saudíes, se volvieron demasiado seguros de sí mismos y demasiado detestables con su propia gente como para poder gobernar. Serán expulsados ​​de Sanaa y expulsados ​​a sus devastadas tierras natales del norte. 

Todos en Yemen perdieron en esta guerra. Muchos, muchos han muerto sin una buena razón. Llevará décadas reconstruir todo lo que se destruyó. Los saudíes y los Estados Unidos detrás de ellos han perdido la faz y el prestigio en todo el mundo árabe. Ellos trataron de follar a Yemen, pero Yemen los jodió. 







Los únicos ganadores reales de la guerra son los rusos. De nuevo demostraron que son capaces de crear paz donde los Estados Unidos solo crean guerra y caos. 
--- 

*Excursión*: 
Los sauditas siempre han alegado que los Houthi son una fuerza proxy iraní. Eso no es verdad. Los houthis no son chiitas y no son seguidores de las doctrinas estatales iraníes. No aceptan pedidos. El apoyo militar que reciben de Irán es mínimo. Los sauditas especialmente alegan que los misiles disparados bajo la etiqueta Houthi por las ex tropas de Yemen bajo el mando de Saleh son de origen iraní. Pero eso es poco probable. Yemen ha estado bajo el bloqueo saudí por más de dos años y los misiles balísticos no pueden contrabandearse bajo un saco. Ayer, _Reuters_ publicó un breve artículo en apoyo de las acusaciones de Arabia Saudita. Pero una lectura más cercana muestra que estos son falsos. 

A mediados de noviembre, un informe confidencial de un panel de la ONU no encontró evidencia de que los misiles lanzados contra los saudíes sean del tipo QIAM-1 de Irán: " *La evidencia probatoria proporcionada en estas reuniones informativas [sauditas] es muy inferior a la requerida para atribuir este ataque a un SRBM Qiam-1* ", escribió el panel. "La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita todavía no ha atribuido el intento de ataque contra KKIA" - el Aeropuerto Internacional Rey Khalid, en la capital saudí Riyadh - "a ningún tipo particular de SRBM". " *El Panel no ha visto ninguna evidencia que respalde las alegaciones de que la SRBM fue transferida a la alianza Houthi-Saleh de fuentes externas* en violación del párrafo 14 de la resolución 2216", continuó el escrito. ​Al igual que los especialistas de _IHS Janes_ (ver abajo), el panel de la ONU evaluó que los misiles eran modificaciones de un tipo que Yemen había comprado anteriormente a Corea del Norte: *El ejército yemení, agregó el panel, retuvo las reservas existentes de misiles SCUD-B y Hwasong-6 que no fueron completamente destruidos por los primeros ataques aéreos de Arabia Saudita* . El panel cita a un vocero de Houthi que dijo que los misiles que habían sido dañados fueron reparados y modificados posteriormente. "El panel no ha descartado, sin embargo, que los especialistas extranjeros en misiles con base en Yemen puedan estar asesorando", advirtió el informe. El panel planteó la posibilidad de que los misiles puedan haber sido alterados para extender su alcance y alcanzar objetivos más lejanos en Arabia Saudita.​Ahora, _Reuters_ está tratando de revivir el reclamo saudita informando sobre una nueva evaluación con un titular muy engañoso. Exclusivo: los misiles rebeldes de Yemen disparados contra Arabia Saudita parecen iraníes - ONU : Los remanentes de cuatro misiles balísticos disparados contra Arabia Saudita por los rebeldes huzíes de Yemen este año *parecen haber sido diseñados y fabricados por el rival regional de Riad, Irán* , según un informe confidencial de los supervisores de sanciones de Naciones Unidas, reforzando el impulso de Estados Unidos para castigar al gobierno de Teherán .​El reclamo de _Reuters_ en su párrafo inicial no es lo que el panel realmente dijo. Más profundo en el informe: El panel independiente de monitores de la ONU, en un informe del 24 de noviembre al Consejo de Seguridad visto por Reuters el jueves, dijo que "hasta el momento *no hay evidencia sobre la identidad del intermediario o proveedor* " de los misiles. 
... 
" *Las características de diseño y las dimensiones de los componentes* inspeccionados por el panel *son consistentes con* los reportados para el misil *Qiam-1* diseñado y fabricado por *Irán* ", escribieron los monitores.​Estoy de acuerdo en que las "características de diseño" y las "dimensiones de los componentes" son consistentes con el QIAM-1. La explicación de eso es trivial. El QIAM-1 iraní es: una copia con licencia del norcoreano Hwasong-6.​El Hwasong-6 : es un misil balístico táctico de Corea del Norte. Se deriva del Hwasong-5, en sí mismo un derivado del Soviet R-17 Elbrus. Lleva el nombre de la OTAN Scud.​Según un informe de _IHS Janes_ (pdf), los misiles que el gobierno de Saleh de Yemen había comprado a Corea del Norte eran del tipo Hwasong-5 y probablemente Hwasong-6: Antes del estallido del conflicto actual, se sabía que Yemen había adquirido los sistemas de misiles balísticos R-17 Elbrus (SS -1C 'Scud B') de la Unión Soviética. 
... 
Los buques de guerra españoles interceptaron un barco que llevaba 15 misiles balísticos tipo Scud a Yemen en diciembre [2002]. Ese barco luego se le permitió completar la entrega. Los misiles encontrados a bordo fueron 'Scud Bs' (una referencia a la copia Hwasong-5 de Corea del Norte del R-17), de acuerdo con un cable diplomático estadounidense de junio de 2003. ,,, _ t es posible que fuera uno de varios envíos que también incluye variantes de mayor alcance como el Hwasong-6, que también se conoce como 'Scud-C', y tiene un alcance de 500-550 km. _​_El ejército de Yemen tiene más de 30 años de experiencia con misiles tipo Scud y sabe cómo modificarlos. Revelaron misiles Burkan "nuevos yemeníes" antes de disparar contra Riyadh. Janes nota: Las dimensiones indicadas del Burkan-1 sugieren que es *un Scud estándar que se ha alargado* con secciones adicionales soldadas en su fuselaje y tanques de combustible para que pueda transportar el propulsor adicional necesario para extender su alcance. Irak llevó a cabo modificaciones similares para producir misiles Al Hussein capaces de llegar a Teherán durante la guerra Irán-Iraq de 1980-88. 
... 
El Burkan-2 parece usar un nuevo tipo de sección de ojiva *localmente fabricada* . Tanto Irán como Corea del Norte han mostrado derivados de Scud con ojivas en forma de volante, pero *ninguno de estos coincide con la versión yemení.* El alcance de los misiles Burkan también parece haber sido ampliado por una reducción en el peso de sus ojivas nucleares.​Los yemeníes usan misiles Haewsong-5 y 6 modificados localmente comprados a Corea del Norte. Irán construye una copia con licencia del Haewsong-6 bajo el nombre QIAM-1. Estos misiles QIAM naturalmente tendrán "características de diseño" y "dimensiones de componentes" similares a los misiles norcoreanos que usan los yemeníes. 

Reuters señala a sus lectores en la dirección equivocada cuando afirma que los misiles yemeníes "parecen ser iraníes". En realidad, tanto el burkan yemení como el QIAM iraní son variantes del mismo norcoreano Haewsong-5 y 6, que a su vez son copias de los tipos soviéticos R-17 / Scud-B / Scud-C. Todos estos fueron construidos a partir de la misma hoja de especificaciones y dibujos de ingeniería. Que sus dimensiones y partes se parecen, como dice el panel de la ONU, se sigue de eso, pero no prueba absolutamente nada._


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2017)

¿Las movidas en el Medio Oriente se van encauzando?
Pues, posiblemente, la mediación de Rusia, con Arrabia Saudita y su situación,
parece que invocan hacía una resolución. Si es buena o mala, eso ya se verá.
*
Arabia saudita se cansó y Rusia intermedia Rusia*

La guerra contra Yemen ha pillado camino para acabarse. El ex-presidente Saleh
regresa a su posición dominante. Los sauditas están aceptando su fracaso, pero
quieren a los Houthis fuera de Sanaá. Todos han perdido y el único ganador: Rusia.



> Los sauditas, al final, enviaron mensajes de paz al ex-presidente Saleh. Los rusos,
> que habían mantenido activa y abierta su embajada en Sanaa a todas las partes de
> la guerra, sirvieron de intermediarios. Al mediados de octubre los resultados de
> los esfuerzos diplomáticos *salieron a la luz*
> ...



MoA - Yemen - Saudis Throw The Towel - Saleh is Baaack - Russia Wins


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2017)

Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 2 hhace 2 horas

Brasco_Aad Retwitteó Reuters Top News

Ali Abdullah Saleh and his forces lost #Sanaa today, despite receiving Saudi & US air support.
*
*Ali Abdullah Saleh y sus fuerzas perdieron hoy #Sanaa, a pesar de recibir apoyo aéreo saudí y estadounidense.*

Saudi-led air strikes support Yemen's Saleh as he shifts against Houthis | Reuters


****​*



Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 43 minHace 43 minutos

مجموعة كبيرة من أنصار المخلوع صالح يسلمون أنفسهم الى الأجهزة الأمنية في صنعا
*
*Un gran grupo de partidarios del depuesto Saleh se rinden a los servicios de seguridad en Sana'a*




















***
*38 min*

مشائخ ووجهاء محافظة ذمار في لقاء موسع لهم يعلنون وقوفهم في صف الجيش واللجان الشعبية
*
*Los ancianos y dignatarios de la provincia de Dhamar en una reunión extendida para ellos declaran su posición en las filas del ejército y los comités populares*


























***
*33 min*

صور من مدينة حجة (شمال-غرب صنعاء) بعد استعادتها ودحر قوات صالح
*
*Imágenes de la ciudad de Hajjah (al noroeste de Sanaa) después de su restauración y derrota de las fuerzas de Saleh*


























***

الحوثيين في احدى معسكرات الحرس الجمهوري في صنعاء
*
*Houthis en un campamento de la Guardia Republicana en Sana'a*



















---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 17:45 ----------

****​*
 -GEROMAN- retwitteó
Rana Harbi‏ @RanaHarbi 3 hHace 3 horas

Yemen: 
Saleh says he was "misunderstood" and asks Hezbollah and Iran to help him fix things with Sanaa and Houthi. 
*
*Saleh dice que fue "malentendido" y pide a Hezbolá e Irán que le ayuden a arreglar las cosas con Sanaa y Houthi.*


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2017)

Ammar Aulaqi‏ @ammar82 42 minhace 42 minutos

Happening now: Several Saudi-led coalition air strikes across Sanaa against Houthi concentrations in a last bid to help Saleh forces to withstand.
*
*Ocurre ahora: Varios ataques aéreos de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí en Sanaa contra las concentraciones de Houthi en un último intento por ayudar a las fuerzas de Saleh a resistir.*


****​*

Islamic World Update‏ @islamicworldupd 2 hHace 2 horas

#Ansar_Allah/ #Houthi forces recaptured the 4th Brigade base and several camps south of #Sanaa, after clashes against Saleh Republican Guard #Yemen
*
*Las fuerzas houthi recapturaron la base de la 4ª Brigada y varios campos al sur de Sanaa, después de los enfrentamientos contra la Guardia Republicana de Saleh.*


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2017)

هيكل بافنع‏ @BaFana3 6 minhace 6 minutos


IMPORTANT – All civilians MUST immediately get off the streets NOW. Curfew until 6am. 
Stay indoors. Stay away from windows. Stay safe, everyone: I think #Yemen capital Sanaa is about to witness a massive, and likely decisive, battle tonight.
*
*Todos los civiles DEBEN inmediatamente salir de las calles AHORA. Toque de queda hasta las 6 de la mañana. 
Quédate adentro. Aléjate de las ventanas. Manténganse a salvo, todos: Pienso que la capital de Yemen, Sanaa, está a punto de presenciar una batalla masiva y probablemente decisiva esta noche.*


----------



## hold fast (4 Dic 2017)

Muy confusa la situación en Sanaa. Parece que los houtíes estaban jodidos ayer (o eso contaban en twitter algunos) pero hoy la situación es justo la contraria, los houtíes están dando duro a los partidarios de Saleh.

Muy confuso todo. 

Por otro lado, el misil de crucero lanzado contra EAU tiene toda la pinta de ser un Soumar iraní. Si es así, es algo muy muy serio, pues señala abiertamente a Teherán, no como hasta ahora, que toda ayuda persa era "clandestina".
Los yemeníes aparentemente no tenían misiles de crucero, y menos lanzables desde tierra. El Kh-55 ruso, de tenerlos ellos (que no) es un aire-tierra, no un tierra-tierra. 

Se están cociendo cosas muy gordas ahora mismo en la guerra de Yemen. Si los houtíes vencen a las tropas de Saleh, más de uno se va a quedar :8:, empezando por Moon of Alabama, a los que estimo mucho.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2017)

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora

Ali Abdallah Saleh releases statement, officially announcing dissolution of partnership with Ansarullah (Houthis)
*
*Ali Abdallah Saleh publica declaración, anunciando oficialmente la disolución de la asociación con Ansarullah (Houthis)*







---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 09:50 ----------

****​*


Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 52 minhace 52 minutos

BREAKING

#Houthi Spokesperson: 'We have defeated #Salah's forces inside #Sanaa. Only a few pockets of resistance remain.'
*
*Portavoz de Houthi:' Hemos derrotado a las fuerzas de Salah en #Sanaa. Sólo quedan unos pocos focos de resistencia''.*

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 10:42 ----------

****​*

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 5 minHace 5 minutos

1. Saleh reportedly calls for coop with Hadi forces in Taiz vs Houthis
2. Hadi will announce general amnesty for leaving Houthis alliance
*
*1. Saleh supuestamente pide cooperación con las fuerzas Hadi en Taiz vs. Houthis
2. Hadi anunciará amnistía general por abandonar la alianza Houthis*


***

Saudi Coalition airstrikes already assisting Saleh Forces by striking Houthi positions and areas
*
*Ataques aéreos de la Coalición Saudita ya están ayudando a las Fuerzas Saleh atacando posiciones y áreas de Houthi*


***

Houthis announce large collapse in Saleh Forces defences in their last strongholds, dozens surrender themselves
*
*Houthis anuncian un gran colapso en las defensas de las Fuerzas Saleh en sus últimas fortalezas, docenas se rinden.*


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2017)

Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 2 hHace 2 horas

Reports that Ali Abdullah Saleh has been killed (unconfirmed)
*
*Informes de que Ali Abdullah Saleh ha sido asesinado (sin confirmar)*


*****​

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 23 minHace 23 minutos

Pro-Houthi Interior Ministry announces end to the crisis of the treacherous militias after controlling their dens and death of their leader
*
*El Ministerio del Interior Pro-Houthi anuncia el fin de la crisis de las milicias traicioneras tras controlar sus guaridas y la muerte de su líder*



Spoiler













***
*2 min*


Pics of Saleh's car, he was reportedly assassinated by Houthis as he was leaving Sanaa towards UAE forces in Mareb
*
*Fotos del coche de Saleh, fue asesinado por Houthis cuando dejaba Sanaa hacia las fuerzas de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos en Mareb.*







---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 14:15 ----------

****​*


Enrico Ivanov ☦‏ @Russ_Warrior 33 minHace 33 minutos

I'm very sad to see these images, #Saleh made a big mistake, betraying the Houthis was a very stupid idea made by a generally good man and a friend of #Russia.
*
*Estoy muy triste al ver estas imágenes, #Saleh cometió un gran error, traicionar a los Houthis fue una idea muy estúpida hecha por un hombre generalmente bueno y un amigo de #Rusia.

RIP
*


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2017)

Comentaba que la ideal principal de los Salman era dividir y despellejar a los houthis
por medio de Saleh. Les salió el tiro por la culata, porque Ansarullah ha pillado Sanaá
y Saleh ha sido quien ha caído en el duelo. Ha cometido un grave error.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2017)

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 5 minhace 5 minutos

General People's Congress confirms death of Ali Abdallah Saleh. Reports emerging that Saleh's son Khaled was wounded & captured by Houthis
*
*El Congreso Popular General confirma la muerte de Ali Abdallah Saleh. Informes que revelan que Khaled, el hijo de Saleh, fue herido y capturado por Houthis.*


***

Ali Abdallah Saleh was killed along with several high ranking leaders including Yasser al-'Awadi
*
*Ali Abdallah Saleh fue muerto junto con varios líderes de alto rango, entre ellos Yasser al-Awadi.*


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2017)

[youtube]hz5rkppM3p8[/youtube]


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2017)

Nadwa Dawsari‏@Ndawsari 54 minHace 54 minutos

Houthis who killed Saleh were saying "your revenge Sayyidi Hussein." Hussein Al-Houthis was the founder of the rebel group and was killed by orders from Saleh in 2004. #Yemen
*
*Los houthis que mataron a Saleh decían "tu venganza, Sayyidi Hussein". Hussein Al-Houthis fue el fundador del grupo rebelde y fue asesinado por órdenes de Saleh en 2004. Yemen*


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Dic 2017)

es bueno para Saud, a ver ahora que legitimidad asume el nuevo líder yemení.

esto va a una somalización.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2017)

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas

Ansarullah spokesperson on Saleh death: Thank God, the biggest conspiracy by (Saudi & co.) to prolong & turn war into civil war has failed
*
*Portavoz de Ansarullah sobre la muerte de Saleh: Gracias a Dios, la mayor conspiración de Saudí y compañía para prolongar y convertir la guerra en guerra civil ha fracasado.*


***

Spokesperson: UAE led Saleh to shameful end. Houthi leader tried to persuade him to no avail. 50 airstrikes were carried out to help Saleh
*
*Los Emiratos Ãrabes Unidos llevaron a Saleh a un final vergonzoso. El líder Houthi trató de persuadirlo en vano. Se llevaron a cabo 50 ataques aéreos para ayudar a Saleh*


***

Ansarullah spokesperson calls for cooperation with Saleh's General People's Congress
*
*Portavoz de Ansarullah pide cooperación con el Congreso Popular del General de Saleh*


***

Aref al-Zoka is confirmed to be dead alongside Ali Abdallah Saleh and Yasser al-'Awadi
*
*Se confirma la muerte de Aref al-Zoka junto con Ali Abdallah Saleh y Yasser al-Awadi.*








***
*19 min*


Houthi leader calls for large march tomorrow in the capital Sanaa, "thanking God for overcoming this ordeal"
*
*El líder de Houthi pide una gran marcha mañana en la capital Sanaa,"agradeciendo a Dios por superar esta prueba".*







---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 17:32 ----------

****​*


Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 4 hHace 4 horas

#SaudiArabia is without a #Yemen ally now: back to square one
*
*Arabia Saudi ya no tiene un aliado en Yemen: de vuelta al principio.*


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2017)

En los últimos días, los medios hutíes anunciaron varias vees que Saleh
había sido eliminado. Esta mañana la casa de Saleh fue dinamitada.
Así que, esta vez, las noticias Houthi eran correctas. Las circunstancias
todavía no se conocen, pero dicen que huía de Sanaa hacía territorio
ocupado por emiratos cuando el destino lo alcanzó. 

Líder de Ansarolá: *
Saleh formaba parte de trama contra Yemen*

"hoy ha sido neutralizada una gran conspiración contra el pueblo yemení"







Tildando este día de un día ‘excepcional ’e histórico, ha recordado que a pesar
de su pretensión inicial de oponerse a la agresión saudí, Saleh cambió de rumbo
y acabó tomando partido por los agresores saudíes.
http://htv.mx/1d6Y
*
PD: Me equivoqué diciendo que la fuerza misilistica yemení era de Saleh.
Puesto esa fuerza, así como las tribus que rodean Sanaá y no sabemos
cuanta parte del ejercito, se pasaron al lado houthi ¿en los últimos días? *


----------



## niraj (4 Dic 2017)

De Coronel Cassad (en versión traductor online)

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3851341.html

_
Han aparecido detalles interesantes sobre el tema equivocado que el golpe de estado de saleh, que llevó a la muerte del ex presidente de yemen.

1. Saleh quería apostar por las tropas de la guardia republicana, ignorar los intereses del brazo militar de las fuerzas especiales y su guardia personal.
2. El plan consistía en reunir en Saná la fuerza necesaria de la guardia republicana, de apoderarse de la capital, para disolver la junta militar, donde saleh formaba parte, junto con los líderes de хуситов y en realidad llevar a autocrático.
3. Saleh nombró al hijo de su hermana, comandante de la guardia, lo que provocó la drástica el rechazo de varios de los comandantes de la guardia y de las fuerzas especiales. Esto ha llevado a que una parte de los comandantes simplemente ignoró golpe de estado y no tomó parte en ella.
4. Después de la reunión, celebrada unos días antes de la rebelión, donde se debatió la conspiración contra el хуситов, una parte de los oficiales de la guardia разуверилась en Салехе, así como la posición de хуситов les parecían más fuerte que la posición del ex presidente. Saleh en realidad, no la pueda convencer de que va a ganar.
5. Algunos de los presentes por sus canales denunciaron la situación de la conspiración, hasta líderes хуситов y los han de adoptar contramedidas, y la parte formal de los partidarios de saleh han ocupado formal de la neutralidad - dice guerra, estamos en política no лезем.
6. Cuando comenzó el golpe de estado y la fuerza de los manifestantes comenzaron a capturar objetos en Saná, pronto quedó claro que la parte de los oficiales a los que esperaban, simplemente no salieron en el servicio o el прикинулись que están infectadas y, en consecuencia, la rebelión comenzó simplemente venirse abajo.
7. Es probable que los líderes de хуситов y los iraníes sabían que el saleh plan con el defecto, por lo tanto, se le dio un uso de la palabra para demostrar su traición al pueblo de yemen y la colusión con саудитами, después de lo cual rápidamente destruido junto con parte de su entorno. Многоходовочка?
8. Los saudíes tienen que ayudar a Салеху авиаударами, pero no esperaban que la rebelión se suprimirá tan rápidamente, y saleh no conseguirá escapar. Cuál es el papel de guardianes de la revolución en esta historia es aún desconocido, pero irán no es probable que se quede fuera. ¿Por qué entonces recordó de kirkuk.

En general, parece que saleh en connivencia con саудитами planeaba un golpe de estado militar, pero la calidad dejaba mucho que desear y el resultado es completamente normal. 
_


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2017)

niraj dijo:


> De Coronel Cassad (en versión traductor online)
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3851341.html
> _
> ...



*Eso parece ser lo más acertado de lo acontecido... *:Aplauso:


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2017)

Did American Missile Defense Fail in Saudi Arabia? - The New York Times








¿Falló la Defensa de Misiles Estadounidenses en Arabia Saudita?


(Trad. Google)
04/12/2017

por MAX FISHER, ERIC SCHMITT, AUDREY CARLSEN y MALACHY BROWNE 


La historia oficial fue clara: las fuerzas sauditas derribaron un misil balístico disparado por el grupo rebelde houthi de Yemen el mes pasado en la capital de Arabia Saudita, Riad. Fue una victoria para los saudíes y para los Estados Unidos, que suministraron el sistema de defensa antimisiles Patriot.

"Nuestro sistema derribó al misil", dijo el presidente Trump al día siguiente desde el Air Force One en camino a Japón, uno de los 14 países que usan el sistema. "Así de buenos somos". Nadie hace lo que hacemos, y ahora lo estamos vendiendo en todo el mundo ". 

Pero un análisis de fotos y videos del ataque publicados en las redes sociales sugiere que la historia puede estar equivocada. 

En cambio, la evidencia analizada por un equipo de investigación de expertos en misiles parece mostrar que la cabeza explosiva del misil voló sin impedimentos sobre las defensas sauditas y casi golpeó su objetivo, el aeropuerto de Riad. La ojiva detonó tan cerca de la terminal doméstica que los clientes saltaron de sus asientos. 







Trayectoria estimada de ojiva 

Trayectoria de cuerpo de misiles 

La ojiva pareció estallar cerca de una terminal del aeropuerto. 

RIAD NORTE 

Este lado es 38 millas. 

Aeropuerto 

Misil defensa 

El cuerpo del misil aterrizó en el centro 

Imagen satelital de DigitalGlobe a través de Google Earth 


Los funcionarios saudíes no respondieron a una solicitud de comentarios. Algunos funcionarios estadounidenses arrojan dudas sobre si los sauditas impactaron alguna parte del misil entrante, diciendo que no había evidencia de que sí. En cambio, dijeron, el cuerpo del misil entrante y la ojiva se pueden haber separado debido a su gran velocidad y fuerza. 

Los hallazgos muestran que los houthis respaldados por Irán, alguna vez un grupo heterogéneo de rebeldes, se han vuelto lo suficientemente poderosos como para atacar objetivos importantes en Arabia Saudita, posiblemente cambiando el equilibrio de la guerra de varios años. Y subrayan antiguas dudas sobre la tecnología de defensa antimisiles, una pieza central de las estrategias de defensa nacionales estadounidenses y aliadas, particularmente contra Irán y Corea del Norte. 

"Los gobiernos mienten sobre la efectividad de estos sistemas. O están mal informados ", dijo Jeffrey Lewis, un analista que dirigió el equipo de investigación, que compartió sus hallazgos con The New York Times. "Y eso debería preocuparnos muchísimo". 

* 
El misil *
Disparar misiles Scud es difícil, y los gobiernos han reclamado erróneamente el éxito contra ellos en el pasado. 







El misil, visto en este video lanzado por los Houthis, se cree que es un Burqan-2, una variante del misil Scud utilizado en todo el Medio Oriente. Viajó alrededor de 600 millas. 

Funcionarios sauditas y estadounidenses han acusado a Irán de suministrar a los houthis con el misil, una acusación que Teherán niega. Un reciente informe de las Naciones Unidas encontró evidencia de que el misil había sido diseñado y fabricado por Irán, según un diplomático del Consejo de Seguridad. Reuters informó por primera vez sobre los hallazgos de la ONU. 

El Sr. Lewis y los otros analistas, basados ​​principalmente en el Instituto Middlebury de Estudios Internacionales en Monterey, California, se mostraron escépticos cuando escucharon el reclamo de Arabia Saudita de haberlo derribado. 

Los gobiernos han exagerado la efectividad de las defensas de misiles en el pasado, incluso contra los Scuds. Durante la primera Guerra del Golfo, Estados Unidos reclamó un récord casi perfecto en el derribo de las variantes iraquíes de los Scud. Los análisis posteriores encontraron que casi todas las intercepciones habían fallado. 

¿Había fallado también en Riyadh? Los investigadores robaron las redes sociales por cualquier cosa publicada en esa área y el marco de tiempo, en busca de pistas. 

* Los desechos *
El patrón de restos de misiles que arrojan Riyadh sugiere que las defensas de los misiles golpean la inofensiva sección trasera del misil o se saltan por completo. 

Justo cuando los sauditas disparaban desde las defensas de misiles, los escombros comenzaron a caer en el centro de Riyadh. El video publicado en las redes sociales capturó una sección particularmente grande, que aterrizó en un estacionamiento junto a la escuela Ibn Khaldun. 

Otros videos muestran restos que cayeron en un puñado de otros lugares agrupados en un área de aproximadamente 500 yardas a lo largo de una carretera. 

Funcionarios saudíes dijeron que los restos, que parecen pertenecer a un Burqan-2 derribado, mostraron un derribo exitoso. Pero un análisis de los restos muestra que los componentes de la cabeza explosiva, la parte del misil que transporta los explosivos, estaban desaparecidos. 







La cabeza de guerra perdida señaló algo importante para los analistas: que el misil pudo haber evadido las defensas sauditas. 

El misil, con el fin de sobrevivir a las tensiones de un vuelo de aproximadamente 600 millas, casi con certeza fue diseñado para separarse en dos piezas una vez cerca de su objetivo. El tubo, que propulsa el misil durante la mayor parte de su trayectoria, se cae. La ojiva, más pequeña y más dura de golpear, continúa hacia el objetivo. 





Burqan 2-H 

Motor 

Cuerpo de misiles 

Warhead faltaba de escombros 


Esto explicaría por qué los restos en Riyadh solo parecen consistir en el tubo trasero. Y sugiere que los sauditas pueden haber perdido el misil, o que solo golpearon el tubo después de que se separó y comenzó a caer inútilmente hacia la tierra. 

Algunos funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que no había evidencia de que los sauditas hubieran atacado el misil. En cambio, los restos pueden haberse roto bajo las presiones del vuelo. Lo que los sauditas presentaron como evidencia de su exitosa intercepción puede haber sido simplemente el misil que arrojó su tubo como estaba previsto. 

* 
La ubicación de la explosión *
Una explosión a 12 millas de distancia en el aeropuerto de Riyadh sugiere que la ojiva continuó sin obstáculos hacia su objetivo. 

Alrededor de las 9 pm, casi al mismo tiempo en que se estrellaron los escombros en Riyadh, un fuerte estallido sacudió la terminal doméstica en el Aeropuerto Internacional King Khalid de Riyadh. 

"Hubo una explosión en el aeropuerto", dijo un hombre en un video tomado momentos después del estallido. Él y otros corrieron hacia las ventanas mientras los vehículos de emergencia pasaban a la pista. 

Otro video, tomado de la pista, muestra los vehículos de emergencia al final de la pista. Justo detrás de ellos hay una columna de humo que confirma la explosión e indica un posible punto de impacto. 

Un portavoz de Houthi dijo que el misil se había dirigido al aeropuerto . 

Hay otra razón por la que los analistas creen que la ojiva pasó volando a través de las defensas de misiles. Localizaron las baterías Patriot que dispararon sobre el misil, que se muestra en este video, y descubrieron que la ojiva se desplazaba bastante por encima de ellas. 

Funcionarios saudíes han dicho que algunos restos del misil interceptado aterrizaron en el aeropuerto. Pero es difícil imaginar cómo una pieza errante podría volar 12 millas más allá del resto de la ruina, o por qué detonaría en el momento del impacto. 





La ojiva pasó por encima de la unidad de defensa de misiles saudita. 

Trayectoria estimada de cabeza nuclear 

Trayectoria estimada 
del cuerpo de misiles 

Defensa de misiles 

Trayectorias estimadas por David Wright, Union of Concerned Scientists 


* El impacto *
El humo y los daños en el suelo sugieren que la ojiva golpeó cerca de la terminal doméstica del aeropuerto. 

Las imágenes de la respuesta de emergencia y una columna de humo también revelan información sobre la naturaleza del impacto. 

Una foto de la pluma tomada desde una ubicación diferente en la pista parece consistente con plumas producidas por misiles similares, lo que sugiere que la explosión no fue una pieza errante de desechos o un incidente no relacionado. 

Al identificar los edificios en la foto y el video, el equipo del Sr. Lewis pudo localizar los puntos de donde se tomaron las imágenes, revelando la ubicación precisa de la pluma: unos cientos de metros de la pista 33R, y alrededor de un kilómetro del concurrido terminal nacional. 





Rey Khalid 
Aeropuerto Internacional 

La explosión fue pequeña, y las imágenes satelitales del aeropuerto tomadas inmediatamente antes y después de la explosión no son lo suficientemente detalladas como para capturar el cráter del impacto, dijeron los analistas. 

Pero muestra daños en el suelo de los vehículos de emergencia, lo que apoya el hallazgo de que la ojiva golpeó justo al salir de la pista. 

Mientras que los houthis erraron su objetivo, dijo Lewis, se acercaron lo suficiente como para demostrar que sus misiles pueden alcanzarlo y pueden evadir las defensas sauditas. "Un kilómetro es una tasa de error bastante normal para un Scud", dijo. 

Incluso los Houthis pueden no haberse dado cuenta de su éxito, dijo Lewis. A menos que tuvieran fuentes de inteligencia en el aeropuerto, tendrían pocas razones para dudar de los informes oficiales. 

"Los Houthis se acercaron mucho a la cremación de ese aeropuerto", dijo. 

Laura Grego, experta en misiles de la Unión de Científicos Preocupados, expresó su alarma porque las baterías de defensa saudíes dispararon cinco veces contra el misil entrante. 

"Disparas cinco veces con este misil y todos extrañan? Eso es impactante", dijo. "Es impactante porque se supone que este sistema funciona". 


_Análisis de Melissa Hanham, Jeffrey Lewis, David Schmerler y Nate Taylor del Middlebury Institute of International Studies, y David Wright, Union of Concerned Scientists. James Acton de Carnegie Endowment for International Peace y Laura Grego de Union of Concerned Scientists revisaron el análisis. 

Rick Gladstone contribuyó con los informes. Trabajo adicional de Neil Collier, Derek Watkins, Barbara Marcolini y Rob McDonagh.


__Consultar el texto de los __gráficos__ en el enlace._
_En el copia y pega no salen correctamente._


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2017)

Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 45 minHace 45 minutos


This is what happen to Ali Abdallah Saleh when, in his last call, asked a mediation w& #SaudiArabia support from Mohamad Bin Salman and promised to hit Houthis. Hacked comms reveals details:
*
*Esto es lo que le pasó a Ali Abdallah Saleh cuando, en su última llamada, pidió a una mediación w& #SaudiArabia apoyo de Mohamad Bin Salman y prometió golpear a Houthis. Las comunicaciones hackeadas revelan detalles:*

Twitter …
_(ahora lo han borrado)_

***

Actually this is not the first time Ali Abdallah Saleh tried to hit Houthis in the back. Last August, another communication was intercepted while planning in favour of #SaudiArabia

In only 3 days, Houthis foiled one of the most serious plans to change the dynamic of power in #Yemen. Befriend with #SaudiArabia seams counter productive.

For 3 years, no coalition force was able to target and eliminate Ali Abdallah saleh when he was Houthi's allies. He has lost his life after 3 days of changing political position and became close to #SaudiArabia.

The rapid and unexpected regain of the control of #Sanaa by Houthis can be similar to #Hezbollah 7 May 2008 control of #Beirut.

*

*En realidad no es la primera vez que Ali Abdallah Saleh intenta golpear a Houthis por la espalda. El pasado mes de agosto, otra comunicación fue interceptada mientras planeaba a favor de #SaudiArabia

En sólo 3 días, Houthis frustró uno de los planes más serios para cambiar la dinámica de poder en #Yemen. Amigo de #SaudiArabia costuras contra-productivo.

Durante 3 años, ninguna fuerza de coalición fue capaz de atacar y eliminar a Ali Abdallah saleh cuando era aliado de Houthi. Ha perdido la vida después de 3 días de cambiar de posición política y se ha acercado a SaudiArabia.

La rápida e inesperada recuperación del control de #Sanaa por Houthis puede ser similar al control de #Hezbollah del 7 de mayo de 2008 de #Beirut.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2017)

control de hezoblha de beirut en 2008,,¿?si hubo tiros en las calles


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2017)

El bombardeo de la coalición saudí sobre Sanaá ha sido intenso
durante todo el día de hoy. Es la rabia del tiro por la culata...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2017)

Muere el exprsidente saleh por los huthies..en plan gadaffi cuando intentaba huir de sus "aliados"..
estos moros con sus cambios de alianzas ,son mas chaqueteros ,nunca confies en la palabra de un moro...


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2017)

Hisham Al-Radhi‏ @HishamAlRadhi 1 hHace 1 hora

Republican palace in #Sanaa, a land mark that was built in 1960, was hit & destroyed last night with 9 airstrikes, #Saudi jets continued hitting other targets all night until an hour ago, civilians casualties reported as most targets are among houses & populated areas! #Yemen
*
*El palacio republicano en #Sanaa, una marca de tierra que fue construida en 1960, fue golpeado y destruido anoche con 9 ataques aéreos, los jets saudíes continuaron golpeando otros blancos toda la noche hasta hace una hora, Víctimas civiles reportadas debido a que la mayoría de los blancos están entre casas y áreas pobladas! Yemen*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2017)

Pued nada una guerra ahira entre houthies y los seguidores de saleh..que eran basicamente el ejercito de yemen del sur..

Sigue el pulso iran vs saudies mientras centenares mueren de hambre...


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2017)

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hhace 1 hora

High level sources in General People's Congress confirm the death of Tarek, nephew of Ali Abdallah Saleh in clashes with Houthis in Sanaa
*
*Fuentes de alto nivel en el Congreso Popular General confirman la muerte de Tarek, sobrino de Ali Abdallah Saleh en enfrentamientos con Houthis en Sanaa*

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 17:44 ----------

***
*2 horas*

Pics from large demonstration today in Airport road in Sanaa, celebrating the foiling of the Coalition conspiracy from inside the country
*
*Fotos de la gran manifestación hoy en la carretera del aeropuerto de Sanaa, celebrando el fracaso de la conspiración de la Coalición desde dentro del país*


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2017)

*War In Yemen And Geopolitical Standoff In Middle East *

War In Yemen And Geopolitical Standoff In Middle East - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Dic 2017)

bloque tendran pero si para lanzar versiones anticuadas iranies del scud..


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2017)

Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 27 minhace 27 minutos

Elijah J. Magnier Retwitteó هيكل بافنع

Those who have predicted a total unrest and "revolution" in #Sanaa #Yemen following Saleh's death maybe disappointed now:
*
*Aquellos que han predicho un total descontento y una "revolución" en #Sanaa #Yemen después de la muerte de Saleh tal vez estén decepcionados ahora:*


 هيكل بافنع‏ @BaFana3 *2 h*

Except for rather desultory #Saudi airstrikes, there is nothing going on in #Yemen capital Sanaa. Streets empty, people stay home. This is the 2nd night of silence. And I mean, complete silence: Not even a single gunshot. Which is a rather amazing miracle, for Sanaa.
*
*Excepto por los ataques aéreos de Saudi, no pasa nada en la capital de Yemen, Sanaa. Calles vacías, la gente se queda en casa. Esta es la segunda noche de silencio. Y quiero decir, completo silencio: Ni un solo disparo. Lo que es un milagro increíble para Sanaa.*
​
***

According to my sources linked to #Yemen, the Houthis upraising and the failure of Ali Abdallah Saleh upraising is also considered a failure for #Russia and a victory for #Iran who discovered the Saudi plan on time.

#Russia seems happy to strike a deal with #SaudiArabia and exchange Sanaa with Syria. Iran's interception of the plan allowed enough preparation to foil Saleh's move (sources).

#SudiArabia wanted the fall of #Sanaa only to stop the war and declare victory. Unexpected (planned) gathering of thousands of Houthis in #Sanaa under Mawled al-Nabawi blew up everything in the face of Saleh and MBS.

Now #SaudiArabia is stuck again: how to stop the war in #Yemen without declaring any victory even small?

*

*Según mis fuentes vinculadas a #Yemen, el levantamiento Houthis y el fracaso de Ali Abdallah Saleh también se considera un fracaso para #Rusia y una victoria para #Irán que descubrió el plan saudí a tiempo.

Rusia parece feliz de llegar a un acuerdo con Saudí-Arabia e intercambiar Sanaa con Siria. La interceptación del plan por parte de Irán permitió suficiente preparación para frustrar el movimiento (fuentes) de Saleh.

SaudiArabia sólo quería que la caída de Sanaa detuviera la guerra y declarara la victoria. La inesperada (planificada) reunión de miles de houthis en #Sanaa bajo Mawled al-Nabawi voló todo en la cara de Saleh y MBS.

Ahora #SaudiArabia se ha quedado atascado de nuevo: ¿cómo detener la guerra en #Yemen sin declarar ninguna victoria ni siquiera pequeña?*


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2017)

*¿Qué cambió las reglas del juego e hizo a Saleh cambiar de bando hacía su muerte?*

Como fue relatado ayer por el investigador iraní Dr. Mohamed Sadiq al-Husseini, Saleh estaba preparando para conducir un golpe contra los partidarios de Ansarullah para su
vuelta a la escena de Yemeni y finalmente instalar a su hijo Ahmed, que está basado
en EAU, como futuro presidente de Yemen bajo los auspicios de EAU.
*
Resumiendo:
*
- Saleh nunca fue un activo para la paz, sino el autor de un golpe en favor del reino saudi, 
EAU, Israel y EE.UU en Yemen después de haberse embolsado aproximadamente 500 
millones de dólares para gastos de la "operación", no para ser operado por doctores rusos.

- El golpe estaba preparándose desde hace casi ocho meses, con reuniones entre unos
y otros no tan visibles, en la base de la Isla de Socotra entregada por Hadi a los EAU.

- Los peones de ISIS se trasladaron de Iraq a Adén junto con oficiales israelíes en la planificación y la formación de 1200 tropas que entrenarían el resto de particpantes
reclutados para el golpe.

- Los Houthies nunca tuvieronla intención de matar a Saleh, sino que trataron de negociar
con Saleh, y fue después de que rechazara cualquier concesión y tras ver que estaba siendo consciente del fracaso del golpe pidió que se le evacuara sin peligro de Sana´a.

- Es la coalición saudí quien mató a Saleh para evitar que admitiera que estaban ellos
detrás del golpe.

- El choque definitivo ocurrió en un punto de control en Sayyan. por lo tanto, Saleh no iba
a ninguna parte de su ciudad natal, sino a Ma´areb para ser evacuado por la coalición saudí/UAE/Israeli/US.

Who Killed Yemen's Former President Ali Abdullah Saleh? - Fort Russ


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Dic 2017)

juraría que se ha borrado un mensaje del hilo, sobre si le iba bien o no a Saud la muerte de Saleh 

Esperemos que sus seguidores, los que queden vivos y dispuestos, se unan al nuevo líder, sea quien sea.

De momento y con la división interna está claro quien gana.

Fracasa el complot emiratí en Sanaa. El ex presidente Saleh muerto
Fracasa el complot emiratí en Sanaa. El ex presidente Saleh muerto

Arabia Saudí y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos han fracasado en su intento de golpe contra Ansarulá, al mismo tiempo que una información acaba de aparecer que habla de la muerte del ex presidente yemení Ali Abdulá Saleh. Él fue muerto mientras trataba de abandonar Sanaa en dirección a la provincia de Maarib, señaló el Ministerio del Interior yemení.

“Él fue abatido mientras trataba de huir desde Sanaa a Maarib”, afirmó el Ministerio del Interior yemení. Al mismo tiempo, los medios han recogido las declaraciones de Mansur Hadi, el presidente dimisionario de los saudíes, que llamó a sus mercenarios a “movilizarse para apoderarse de Sanaa”.

El Ministerio del Interior dijo que “el desbaratamiento de este complot significa el fracaso del más peligroso proyecto de traición y división por el que apostaban las fuerzas de la coalición saudí a fin de doblegar a Yemen”.

La unidad entre las fuerzas yemeníes, que durante tres años ha hecho fracasar todos los esfuerzos militares de la alianza entre Riad y Abu Dhabi, ha sido sometida, pues, a una dura prueba. Riad y su aliado emiratí, que han fracasado en el plano militar, hicieron promesas al entorno de Saleh, que fácilmente cayó en la trampa, pero las fuerzas yemeníes hicieron abortar el complot.

Una ultima información habla del control de la práctica totalidad de Sanaa por las fuerzas yemeníes, que incluyen a numerosos partidarios de Saleh, que no quisieron apoyar el golpe de fuerza de este y su sobrino.

Los entresijos del complot

Con una endeble alianza con Ansarulá impuesta por la guerra saudí contra Yemen, el antiguo presidente Ali Abdulá Saleh decidió traicionar a sus socios del movimiento Ansarulá. No era la primera vez, pero, en esta ocasión, él recibió mensajes de apoyo de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Francia, señala el diario libanés Al Akhbar.

Fue su sobrino Sammar quien estableció una mediación entre Saleh y el príncipe heredero de los EAU, Mohammad bin Zayed. “Actúa primero y luego te concederemos nuestro apoyo”, fue el mensaje emiratí a Saleh.

Paralelamente, su sobrino Sammar se coordinó con oficiales emiratíes (desplegados en el sur de Yemen) para el entrenamiento, la formación y el equipamiento de oficiales conocidos por su obediencia a su tío.

Ansarulá estaba, sin embargo, al corriente de los vínculos de Saleh con los emiratíes. Existía también un malestar por el hecho de que Saleh se apropiaba de los ingresos proporcionados por el sector de las telecomunicaciones y los derivados del puerto de Hodeida. Ni el sector público yemení ni el sector militar se beneficiaban de estas rentas.

El Congreso General Popular de Saleh se apropió también de la mayor parte de los ministerios que debían suministrar dinero al Estado.

Desesperación de la coalición saudo-emiratí

Pero la causa principal de este paso en falso de Saleh se resume por la desesperación total de las fuerzas de la coalición saudo-emiratí, apoyada por EEUU, que no ha logrado realizar ningún avance desde marzo de 2015 en el frente de Nihm, al este de Sanaa. Las fuerzas de la coalición han movilizado en vano varias brigadas con el objetivo de tomar el control de Arhab, cerca de Nihm.

Paralelamente, las fuerzas de Ansarulá se encuentran a 70 kms de Adén, la capital meridional del país.

Mientras tanto, el frente de Taiz está relativamente en calma, aparte de algunos pequeños enfrentamientos.

De este modo, Ansarulá ha logrado abortar el complot de Saleh, sin que esto afecte a los frentes.

Retorno a la normalidad

El Consejo Político Supremo de Yemen, que gobierna los asuntos del Estado, ha señalado que la situación en Sanaa ha vuelto a la normalidad tras días de violentos choques entre las fuerzas leales al presidente Ali Abdulá Saleh y los combatientes huthis.

En una declaración publicada el sábado, el jefe del Consejo, Saleh Ali al Sammad, llamó a todo el pueblo yemení, a los partidos políticos y a las tribus de mostrar paciencia, luchar contra cualquier acto de agresión y no contribuir a los complots que buscan fomentar las tensiones internas.

“Las fuerzas de seguridad continúan sus esfuerzos para reforzar la seguridad y estabilidad y aquellos que traten de desestabilizar la seguridad harán frente a duras consecuencias”, dijo Sammad.

Él señaló que la preservación de la tranquilidad y seguridad en Sanaa, que se ha convertido en un símbolo de la dignidad yemení, es un tema estratégico para el Consejo Político Supremo de Yemen.

Por su parte, el Ministerio del Interior indicó que varios jefes de la milicia pro-Saleh han sido detenidos y varios cientos de milicianos han rendido sus armas a las fuerzas del orden. Además, manifestó que felicitaba al pueblo yemení por la caída del último símbolo de la corrupción desde hace 33 años.

Según fuentes yemeníes, el complot fracasó porque los dirigentes del Congreso General Popular, liderado por Saleh, se negaron a secundar el golpe de estado llevado a cabo por este y los emiratíes contra Sanaa.

El Consejo Político Supremo de Yemen, que gobierna los asuntos del Estado, ha señalado que la situación en Sanaa ha vuelto a la normalidad tras días de violentos choques entre las fuerzas leales al presidente Ali Abdulá Saleh y los combatientes de Ansarulá.

Source: Diversas


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2017)

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 minhace 2 minutos

Hadi's National Army and Southern Resistance take control of al-Khukha 115km south of Hudaydah after clashes with Yemeni Army and Houthis
*
*El Ejército Nacional de Hadi y la Resistencia del Sur toman el control de al-Khukha a 115 km al sur de Hudaydah tras los enfrentamientos con el Ejército Yemení y Houthis.*


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Dic 2017)

a wadi revuelto...


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2017)

Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 3 minhace 3 minutos

#Yemen military situation till December 7, 2017

HD MAP:http://iswnews.com/media/2017/12/Yemen-7dec17-16azr96.jpg …


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Dic 2017)

vaya, apareció el arrepentido.

o sea, que una de las fuerzas de la resistencia ha sido "completamente derrotada" y eso es bueno para los mismos.

Saud sigue teniendo sus fuerzas y sus títeres en Yemen, simplemente la jugada no les ha salido completa, pero han ganado con ella.

--------------

y se volvió a arrepentir, y borro el mensaje anterior a este y el siguiente, dejando el hilo incomprensible

por no citarle y darle su minuto de gloria nos perdemos sus jramdes haportaziones.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Dic 2017)

esa fuerza hace dos semanas luchaba contra Saud y ahora no.

borrar indica arrepentimiento, o darse cuenta de la cagada escrita.

al ignore por pesado ignorante insultón.


----------



## Kelbek (7 Dic 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> esa fuerza hace dos semanas luchaba contra Saud y ahora no.
> 
> borrar indica arrepentimiento, o darse cuenta de la cagada escrita.
> 
> al ignore por pesado ignorante insultón.



De los 30.000 de la guardia republicana murieron unos 200/300 y otros tantos capturados, el resto siguen en el frente apoyando a los houtis.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Dic 2017)

veremos si siguen o no.

las lealtades son cambiantes, pero la familia manda y las ofensas se vengan.

ahora, la resistencia yemení no tiene un líder más o menos reconocido en el exterior, y apuesto a que va a haber ostias por ver quien es el nuevo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2017)

los arabes son muy chaq2ueteros cambian de bando muy facilmente..


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Dic 2017)

es que son incapaces de hacer un bando unido, en todas sus guerras hay tres o cuatro.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2017)

@Suriyak‏ @Suriyakmaps 2 hHace 2 horas

6/12/2017: #Yemen #YSF captured Ziblah village & Jabal Ghubārī in order to isolated #Houthis in a big pocket in #Taizz province
*
*6/12/2017: #Yemen #YSF capturó a la aldea de Ziblah y Jabal Ghubārī para aislar a los #Houthis en un gran bolsillo en la provincia de Taizz.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2017)

um parece que hay un drrumbe con los hothies


----------



## JimJones (8 Dic 2017)

Horny Report 111 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(08/12 a las 22:54:54) 00:00 22548166 - iVoox


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2017)

algo pasa con el frente,los houthies se reitran de pueblos que tenian capturados y parace haber un derrumbe en el frente


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2017)

Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 5 hhace 5 horas

#Yemen #اليمن
Hays, the second district of al-Hudaydah province, captured by Hadi’s forces with company of #Emirates’ armored forces.
*
*Hays, el segundo distrito de la provincia de al-Hudaydah, capturado por las fuerzas de Hadi con la compañía de las fuerzas blindadas de #Emirates.*


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2017)

@Suriyak‏ @Suriyakmaps 11 hHace 11 horas

#Hudaydah #Houthis cut the road between Khawkhah & Yakhtul forcing #YSF to retreat from Hays city; clashes continue to open the road again


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Dic 2017)

eso de ponerse fuera de las montañas es un poco tonto por parte de los houthies


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2017)

@Suriyak‏ @Suriyakmaps 18 hHace 18 horas

#Shabwa #YSF enter in #Nuqub area & captured Al Ḩujuf, Ad Daymah, Hujayrah, Ḩaţāţah & Al Ḩanī villages & Jabal Shumays


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2017)

como no lo expliques harman no me quien gana a quien con tantas bandas armadas


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2017)

Breaking: Houthis fires ballistic missile towards Saudi command center


Breaking: Houthis disparan misiles balísticos hacia el centro de comando de Arabia


(Trad. Google)
16/12/2017

por Leith Fadel


BEIRUT, LÍBANO (3:00 AM) - El batallón de cohetes Houthis disparó un misil balístico M-2 hacia un centro de comando de Arabia en el campo meridional de la región de Jizan esta noche.

Según el ala oficial de los Houthis, sus fuerzas dispararon misiles M-2 desde sus posiciones en el norte de Yemen.

Los huzíes afirmaron que su misil recibió un impacto directo en el centro de comando de Arabia, causando daños considerables a esta instalación en la parte sur de la región de Jizan.

Aviones de combate saudíes están ahora atacando las provincias del norte de Yemen, golpeando las ciudades históricas de Sa'ada y Sana'a.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2017)

si siempre dicen que sus misiles causan daños pero siempre fallan sus objetivos o nunca vemos donde impactan.. 
no son misiles son cohetes


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2017)

De nuevo, se ha lanzado otro misil yemení sobre Ryaad
que habría sido interceptado sobre la misma capital...
Llamativo el horario del lanzamiento, a plena luz del día.












http://sauditoday.co/689


----------



## Coinbase (19 Dic 2017)

*Arabia Saudí intercepta un misil balístico lanzado por los huthis contra el palacio real de Riad*

19-12-2017 19:31h

Los sistemas de defensa aérea han interceptado este martes un misil balístico lanzado por los rebeldes huthis desde Yemen contra la capital saudí, Riad, un ataque que se ha saldado sin víctimas y que podría aumentar las tensiones en la región.


Un portavoz de los huthis ha dicho que el misil balístico tenía como objetivo el palacio real de Al Yamama, donde se estaba celebrando una reunión de líderes saudíes. El movimiento rebelde huthi ha dicho posteriormente en un comunicado que el lanzamiento del misil balístico marca un nuevo episodio en su confrontación con Arabia Saudí.

En este sentido, ha asegurado que los palacios reales, las instalaciones petroleras y militares están dentro del alcance de este tipo de misiles. Arabia Saudí no se ha pronunciado sobre el objetivo al que iba dirigido el misil ni ha aclarado si se estaba celebrando una reunión de altos cargos en el palacio.

"Las fuerzas de la coalición confirman la interceptación de un misil huthi iraní dirigido hacia el sur de Irán. No hay constancia de víctimas en estos momentos", ha informado en su cuenta de la red social Twitter el Centro Internacional de Comunicaciones saudí.

Arabia Saudí e Irán están enfrentados por conseguir imponer su influencia en Oriente Próximo, una región en la que las autoridades de Riad están preocupados por el respaldo iraní a los rebeldes huthis en Yemen, una guerra que ha dejado más de 10.000 muertos y ha provocado el desplazamiento de más de dos millones de peronas.

La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí ha lanzado miles de ataques aéreos contra los huthis y sus fuerzas aliadas desde que comenzó su intervención en la guerra de Yemen para respaldar a las fuerzas del Gobierno.

Los huthis, por su parte, han lanzado varios misiles contra territorio saudí, la mayoría hacia el sur del país desde 2015 aunque no han causado daños importantes.

El ataque con un misil ha tenido lugar este martes horas de que Arabia Saudí anunciara su presupuesto anual en una conferencia de prensa en la que estaba prevista la asistencia de varios ministros. Los misiles de los huthis suelen estar modificados con una reducción de su carga, por lo que en pocas ocasiones alcanzan sus objetivos.

Testigos de Reuters han dicho que han escuchado una explosión y que han visto humo en el noreste de Riad. El príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudí, Mohamed bin Salman, ha dicho que el suministro de misiles por parte de Irán para los huthis representa una "agresión militar directa" equivalente a un acto de guerra.

Irán, que es el principal rival regional de Arabia Saudí, ha negado que haya suministrado armamento a los huthis, que se hicieron con el control de la capital yemení, Saná, hace más de dos años. Arabia Saudí aseguró el 4 de noviembre que había interceptado un misil balístico dirigido hacia un aeropuerto Rey Jaled, un ataque que llevó a la coalición saudí a cerrar los puertos yemeníes.

El 30 de noviembre, Arabia Saudí derribó otro misil cerca de la ciudad de Jamis Mushait, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

Arabia Saudí intercepta un misil balístico lanzado por los huthis contra el palacio real de Riad - elEconomista.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2017)

otro Scud norcoreano mandado por IRAN.. 
iran niega armar a los HOUTHIES?vaya entonces yemen un pais conocido por sus piedras pueden hacer tantos Kornets y metis made in iran


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Dic 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro Scud norcoreano mandado por IRAN..
> iran niega armar a los HOUTHIES?vaya entonces yemen un pais conocido por sus piedras pueden hacer tantos Kornets y metis made in iran



No veo el problema Arabia Saudi es el mal, y eso aunque no hace Iran bueno, los otros son muy malos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Dic 2017)

amobs bandos son cancer puro.


----------



## JimJones (22 Dic 2017)

Horny Report 113 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(22/12 a las 20:57:37) 01:51:41 22805768 - iVoox


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2017)

Islamic World News @A7_Mirza 9 minHace 9 minutos

*#Yemen military situation till December 23, 2017*

HD MAP: http://iswnews.com/media/2017/12/Yemen-22dec17-1dey96.jpg …
#اليمن #یمن #Yemencrisis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2017)

Un mapa mas Militar


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro Scud norcoreano mandado por IRAN..
> iran niega armar a los HOUTHIES?vaya entonces yemen un pais conocido por sus piedras pueden hacer tantos Kornets y metis made in iran



Que aproveche y que lo disfruten que habrá más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que aproveche y que lo disfruten que habrá más.



YA Y POR SUPUESTO eso lo paga iran que supongo que tendra una economia saneada y sin deudas,,..por supuesto..no?

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 10:23 ----------




cuco dijo:


> Más militar... de los tuyos :rolleye:
> 
> "La presencia de Al Qaeda e ISIS no está representada" ::



es que es dificil representar una guerrilla que toman pueblos y luego se van y cosas asi


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2017)

Yemen Observer @YemeniObserv Dec 23

Taiz's militant with anti-material rifle.







Twitter

----------------


Yemen Observer @YemeniObserv 11 hours ago

#Houthi fighters in military training camp.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2017)

veo demasiados flacuchos entre los houthies..que siguen perdiendo terreno


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Dic 2017)

masticando qat


----------



## SPQR (28 Dic 2017)

Interesante hilo en Tuister, sobre los misiles en Yemen.

Twitter

Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelAlHussaini

Thread:
The mystery behind the Yemeni’s missile:

1️⃣ Today @nikkihaley during a press conference “exposed” as she stated that #Iran is smuggling missiles into #Yemen and launching those missiles against the #US allies (Saudi)








2️⃣ Well I don’t think it’s the truth not only because it was told by an US official but for several reasons:
#Yemen is facing tight sea/aerial siege from the #ArabicCoalition so it’s very unlikely that #Iran will manage to smuggle such weapons to #Yemen

3️⃣ In 23 October 2012 #Israel conducted a long range air strike against a weapon manufacture/depot at the capital of #Sudan Al Khartoum Which turned out later to be an Iranian weapons-missile factory.







4️⃣ #Iran used that factory to smuggle lweapons especially rockets-missiles into #Gaza #Palestine through the tunnels with #Sinai #Egypt, those rockets at the time had a large effect on the conflicts between #Hamas and #Israel (reaching areas near the capital of Israel Haifa)

5️⃣ After those factory were destroyed #Iran had to come up with a new route to smuggle weapons into #Gaza, so they used ships to achieve that goal. in March 2014 #Israel managed to capture a ship carrying weapons to #Gaza, and accused #Syria #Iran to be behind that shipment.







6️⃣ The shipment contained the same missiles which were used by #Hezballah in 2006 war and were seen during the #SAA missile exercises in 2011.







7️⃣ So in 2012-2013 Iran opened a new underground missile factory in #Yemen, to use it as start point in smuggling weapons to #Gaza, and #Israel #USA and #SaudiArabia knew that #Iran started a missile program in #Yemen with out knowing the exact location of the manufacture/s.

8️⃣ At the first days of the #Saudi aerial bombardment against #Yemen They tried to knock out most of the Yemeni’s missile capabilities by bombing the missile depots and brigades around Sana’a And thought they knocked out the Iranian facilities with those bombardment campaigns.







9️⃣ But apparently not #Yemen is still able to launch Iranian origin ballistic-none ballistic missile not to mention anti-ship missile against what’s called the Arabic coalition. So #Iran is still manufacturing missile inside #Yemen not smuggling them into the war torn country.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Dic 2017)

hasta que se acaben los Cohetes scud..nadie recuerda aquel carguero norcoreano que asaltamos y que resulto que eran Scuds para yemen?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hasta que se acaben los Cohetes scud..nadie recuerda aquel carguero norcoreano que asaltamos y que resulto que eran Scuds para yemen?



Yo, por no ir más lejos, me acuerdo perfectamente, quedamos como gilipuertas, cohetes scud molones norcoreanos con su correspondiente carga de ácido nítrico de combustibles y de la llamada de Colin Powell.

Inolvidable.

Especialmente para los saudíes.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Dic 2017)

ONU: 109 civiles mueren en 10 días en ataques aéreos de Arabia Saudita contra Yemen
‎jueves, ‎28‎ de ‎diciembre‎ de ‎2017, ‏‎13:25:00 | Octubre

Según han informado este 28 de diciembre desde la ONU, los ataque aéreos del Ejército de Arabia Saudita de este martes han causado 68 víctimas mortales entre la población civil de Yemen.

De acuerdo con el comunicado del coordinador humanitario de la ONU en Yemen, Jamie McGoldrick, el martes Arabia Saudita perpetró dos incursiones aéreas contra el país. La primera tuvo como objetivo “un mercado popular concurrido” en la provincia de Taez, y acabó con la vida de 54 civiles, entre ellos 8 niños, además de dejar 32 heridos.

El régimen español autoriza 141,7 millones de euros en armas para Arabia Saudí‎


El segundo ataque tuvo como destinataria una localidad de la provincia de Hodeida: el saldo fue de 14 muertos, todos miembros de una misma familia. Estas dos incursiones han elevado a 109 el número total de civiles yemeníes fallecidos como consecuencia de los ataques sauditas registrados en los últimos 10 días, según datos de la ONU.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2018)

*Fuerzas yemeníes incautan un dron submarino espía *

Las fuerzas de la defensa costera de Yemen interceptaron un vehículo submarino 
no tripulado de espionaje en sus aguas territoriales, que, según ellos, pertenece
a Arabia Saudí y otros aliados que le ayudan en la agresión contra el país árabe.







http://htv.mx/1etM


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ene 2018)

si eso es lo mas grande que han encontrado los Houthies estan en retirada han perdido blindados y mas metis iranies






---------- Post added 01-ene-2018 at 15:02 ----------


----------



## Vamosya (1 Ene 2018)

Fuerzas Yemeníes asesinan a 4 soldados saudíes - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ene 2018)

si pierden 4 soldados saudies los houthies pierden mas ciudades en esa ofensiva de los ermiratos arabes unidos,,


----------



## SPQR (6 Ene 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora me entero que somos un "régimen". 

When Houthis Attack XVIII | December 2017 - YouTube


----------



## BeeKillerMan (8 Ene 2018)

Dos aviones saudíes derribados en 24 horas por la defensa antiaérea yemení

Que les folle un pez. 

A ver si así dejan de mariposear y matar a civiles


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ene 2018)

BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Dos aviones saudíes derribados en 24 horas por la defensa antiaérea yemení
> 
> Que les folle un pez.
> 
> A ver si así dejan de mariposear y matar a civiles



¡Toma ya! y sin despeinarse.


----------



## bladu (8 Ene 2018)

SPQR dijo:


> Ahora me entero que somos un "régimen".
> 
> When Houthis Attack XVIII | December 2017 - YouTube



Tienen buenos francotiradores los houthies. Me alegro por ellos, a seguir afinando la punteria!!!


----------



## Harman (8 Ene 2018)

Wael Al Hussaini@WaelAlHussaini 8 minHace 8 minutos

Well well well
The Yemen Army showing their ambush of downing an #Saudi F-15
*
*Bien bien bien
El ejército de Yemen muestra su emboscada de derribar un #Saudi F-15*


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2018)

Noticias de un ROV (dron submarino) saudí capturado por los yemeníes.

Análisis Militares: Los yemenís capturan un ROV saudí


----------



## bladu (8 Ene 2018)

Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini@WaelAlHussaini 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> Well well well
> The Yemen Army showing their ambush of downing an #Saudi F-15
> ...



¿que dispositivo es el de la foto?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ene 2018)

bladu dijo:


> ¿que dispositivo es el de la foto?



Por lo que se lee FLIR debe ser una cámara de infrarrojos, los mismos sensores que usan los misiles de rango bajo.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Ene 2018)

¿Y mandar algunos con cargas huecas contra barcos?

¿Seria efectivo?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ene 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Y mandar algunos con cargas huecas contra barcos?
> 
> ¿Seria efectivo?



Letales +10 caracteres.-


----------



## Zhukov (9 Ene 2018)

Del blog de Cassad, mapa del frente , en inglés


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2018)

tacticametne lo mas logico seria tomar toda la costa ,es llano y no hay montañas donde los houthies o como se llamen puedan refugiarse


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ene 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tacticametne lo mas logico seria tomar toda la costa ,es llano y no hay montañas donde los houthies o como se llamen puedan refugiarse



Es lo que intentan, además de subir desde Marib, desde el principio.

Y han pillado mucha costa al norte de Adén, tratan de hacer un bloqueo marítimo.


----------



## pintoranonimo (13 Ene 2018)

Pues a ver qué harán ahora... Un informe de la ONU prueba que Irán violó el embargo de armas a Yemen - Infobae


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ene 2018)

pintoranonimo dijo:


> Pues a ver qué harán ahora... Un informe de la ONU prueba que Irán violó el embargo de armas a Yemen - Infobae



y que creen que los atgm iranies se cultivan en yemen?o los scuds?


----------



## mazuste (17 Ene 2018)

Emiratos despliega el mayor lanzacohetes del mundo
para contener a los hutíes en Yemen 







http://dlvr.it/QBZlBd


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Ene 2018)

¿A que velocidad se mueve eso?

Parece un blanco muy grande y lento, y no válido para cualquier terreno. 

Lo veo enfocado a la defensa, no al ataque.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2018)

Lo logico seria usarlo como medio defensivo ya que alcanza 30 km...pero dudo que los moros sepan lo que es apoyo de cobertura artillera


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2018)

Tropas houthies han realizado un lanzamiento de misil balístico contra una base militar 
de la Coalición en Taiz. Las fuentes sobre el terreno hablan de al menos 40 fallecidos
y más de 50 heridos. Al parecer, en el momento del impacto del misil coincidió con la realización una ceremonia de graduación militar en la base.

[youtube]1Liz704370o[/youtube]

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 20:18 ----------


----------



## bladu (25 Ene 2018)

Compilacion de ataques yemenis. Las mejores jugadas.

Some Military operations against Saudi army by Houthis - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2018)

menudo gusto musical mas horrible que tienen los houthies


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ene 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> menudo gusto musical mas horrible que tienen los houthies



Lo compensan con puntería.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Lo compensan con puntería.



tampco es que la punteria sea lo suyo,..pero claro ante un ejercito de moros cualquiera que dispare en semiautomatico ya es soldado de elite


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ene 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tampco es que la punteria sea lo suyo,..pero claro ante un ejercito de moros cualquiera que dispare en semiautomatico ya es soldado de elite



Si eso, son moros, eso lo explica absolutamente todo.


----------



## Kelbek (29 Ene 2018)

Los separatistas del sur de Yemen toman edificios de Aden y rompen su alianza con los sauditas 

South Yemen separatists send reinforcements to Aden


----------



## Harman (30 Ene 2018)

Guy Elster@guyelster 1 hHace 1 hora

#BREAKING #Yemen separatists capture #Aden, government confined to palace: Reuters
*
*Los separatistas yemeníes capturan a Adén, el gobierno confinado en palacio*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2018)

cual separatistas,los unos o los otros,,porque tipico de los moros ,siempre se montan sus reinos de taifas


----------



## SPQR (3 Feb 2018)

Se está liando parda en Adén.


Risk Intelligence @riskstaff Feb 1

#Yemen: The Government of President Hadi in effective confinement at the Palace in #Aden. Possible rift between KSA and UAE who are backing different factions. Potential game-changer for the whole #YemenCrisis. See our Yemen report: Yemen Ports & Terminals Report - Risk Intelligence …

El Gobierno del Presidente Hadi en confinamiento efectivo en el Palacio de Adén. Posible ruptura entre el KSA y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos que apoyan a diferentes facciones. Potencial cambiador de juego para todo #YemenCrisis








archicivilians @archicivilians 15 hours ago

#Map #Yemen #AlSilw - Gov. forces captured the mountainous area of #AlSilw district in south of #Taiz province.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2018)

No falla los moros nos metieron el gen de "cada hombre su reino"poque no hacen mas que declararse independientes segun el barrio donde nazcan


----------



## bladu (5 Feb 2018)

Vaya con los jews de Google, 

Han cerrado la cuenta de Yemen Fights back.

Esta cuenta se ha cancelado por infringir las Normas de la Comunidad de YouTube.

Lo mismo que ocurrio con la cuenta de Topete que informaba sobre la guerra de Siria

Curioso o ¿no?

Internet. Libertad de expresion y tal.
El dia menos pensado cerraran este foro tambien...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Feb 2018)

normal un acuentaa pro IRANI..


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2018)

bladu dijo:


> Vaya con los jews de Google,
> 
> Han cerrado la cuenta de Yemen Fights back.
> 
> ...



En este foro no se postea nada que Calopez no quiera :

Otra cosa es que se la sude mientras no se lo diga delitos telemáticos.

Son empresas privadas que se pasan por el forro de los cojones, con todo el derecho, la libertad de expresión.

O nacionalizamos YouTube, o creamos uno sin censura por crowfounding.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Mar 2018)

*El punto de inflexión*


Ha pasado desapercibido, pero Rusia vetó el lunes pasado en la ONU una condena a Irán por el supuesto apoyo que ofrece a la insurgencia huti en Yemen. EEUU no suele dar la cara en la ONU, sino que utiliza a sus testaferros para ello. Si con la resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre Gouta los patrocinadores fueron Suecia y Kuwait, ahora la maniobra llevaba el sello de Gran Bretaña (con el patrocinio de EEUU y Francia). 


La historia es relevante porque es la primera vez que Rusia utiliza el veto en un conflicto en el que no está involucrada directamente. Yemen no es Siria, luego ¿por qué el veto? Son varias las razones, pero hay un antes y un después. 


El antes es toda la parafernalia occidental e israelí sobre la presencia iraní en Siria. Supongo que no hace falta recordar las "revueltas" en varias ciudades iraníes durante las navidades, justificadas en el ámbito económico y alentadas desde el exterior en el ámbito geopolítico. Supongo que no hace falta recordar la estúpida propaganda occidental sobre el dron iraní que habría "violado territorio israelí" cuando los Altos del Golán son territorio ocupado según el derecho internacional. Supongo que no hace falta recordar que un avión israelí fue derribado y que ello no hubiese sido posible sin el conocimiento ruso, por no decir aval. Supongo que no hace falta recordar que EEUU justifica ahora su presencia ilegal en Siria "para evitar la expansión iraní". 


Se han dicho muchas estupideces, y se siguen diciendo, sobre la divergencia de intereses entre Rusia e Irán en Siria y en otras partes. Supongo que tras el veto ruso todas esas estupideces seguirán siendo estupideces, pero al menos ya no las haréis caso. 


El veto ruso es casi un evento histórico porque le dice a Occidente (EEUU y sus vasallos europeos) que el acuerdo con Irán es intocable, que la alianza ruso-iraní es más fuerte de lo que ellos piensan y que el mundo ahora es otra cosa. Rusia ha demostrado que va a dar la batalla por la influencia global, que el mundo ya no es el de hace diez años y que el sistema internacional ya no está en manos de Occidente. Las implicaciones de ello son evidentes.


El intento occidental, liderado por EEUU, de aislar y debilitar a Irán ha tenido un recorrido pequeño. No hay evidencia alguna de que Irán esté detrás de los hutíes, mientras que sí la hay de que Occidente está detrás, delante y al lado de la "contra" siria. por ejemplo. Pero a Occidente y sus secuaces les da igual. Han hecho de la mentira una de sus bellas artes porque el texto que había presentado Gran Bretaña contenía tales patrañas, como "el suministro ilegal de armas" (sic) a los hutíes -a que es un sarcasmo que se diga esto cuando vemos lo que vemos en Siria-, que lo que dejaba era el camino expedito para adoptar nuevas sanciones contra Irán. Y, con ello, hacer retroceder la posición geopolítica del país persa volviendo a atacar a su economía. 


Rusia ha escenificado de forma clara que su alianza con Irán es mucho más fuerte de lo que a Occidente le gustaría. E Irán ha demostrado que es un aliado agradecido. Ayer anunció que las órdenes de compra de mercancías ya no se harán en dólares sino en otras monedas como el rublo, el yuan y el euro. Es un paso de gigante para deshacerse del dólar en el comercio exterior. Esto es el después.


A nivel interno, esta medida puede causar un cierto malestar al gobierno de Rouhani porque los principales damnificados son los de la clase media que le apoya, dado que puede que a corto plazo se aumente el precio de las importaciones y, con ello, el coste de las mercancías. Por ello, el gobierno iraní ya ha dicho que no está por la labor de seguir manteniendo el acuerdo nuclear si los bancos y las empresas europeas siguen negándose a comerciar y a invertir en el país por miedo a EEUU. Les ofrece el caramelo de comerciar en euros, pero siempre que no sigan la estela de EEUU en la crítica al acuerdo nuclear. 


En cualquier caso, estamos en un punto de inflexión definitivo en geopolítica. Rusia ha dicho que basta de prepotencia occidental. Ha dicho que se opone a la hegemonía occidental como una cuestión de principios. Lástima que no haga lo mismo en el caso de Corea del Norte, aunque aquí antepone su alianza con China a cualquier otra cuestión. Aunque sea de principios.


El Lince


----------



## Harman (5 Mar 2018)

Mohamed A. Al-Moayed@m_almoayed 16 hHace 16 horas

The Truth!
#Yemen


----------



## BeeKillerMan (6 Mar 2018)

Que se la pique un pollo a los Saudies

Vídeo: Proyectiles yemeníes alcanzan una base saudí en Asir | HISPANTV


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Mar 2018)

BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Que se la pique un pollo a los Saudies
> 
> Vídeo: Proyectiles yemeníes alcanzan una base saudí en Asir | HISPANTV



siempre dicen que alcanzan bases militares y tal,pero nunca hay fotos o videos,como aquella vez que dijeron "hemos matadoa a 56 mercenarios3 apaches y 20 abrams "y aun sigo esperando una minima foto

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 21:37 ----------




Harman dijo:


> Mohamed A. Al-Moayed@m_almoayed 16 hHace 16 horas
> 
> The Truth!
> #Yemen



y ya est ala moda de culpar a TRUMP cuando es cosa de los moros?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Mar 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> siempre dicen que alcanzan bases militares y tal,pero nunca hay fotos o videos,como aquella vez que dijeron "hemos matadoa a 56 mercenarios3 apaches y 20 abrams "y aun sigo esperando una minima foto
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 21:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Por esto, no es nada personal, solo es un choricete armado como cualquier otro:

The Oil Crash: La aniquilación de Yemen


----------



## Novamas (9 Mar 2018)

España y sus mamporreros pro Saudís y Usanos.

*Un barco saudí carga armas en el puerto de Santander con destino «a la guerra de Yemen» *

El navío utilizaba Bilbao como base para cargar el material, pero ha cambiado sus planes tras las protestas de distintos colectivos, que ayer se trasladaron a Santander...... más>>>>>
Un barco saudí carga armas en el puerto con destino «a la guerra de Yemen» | El Diario Montañes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Mar 2018)

Novamas dijo:


> España y sus mamporreros pro Saudís y Usanos.
> 
> *Un barco saudí carga armas en el puerto de Santander con destino «a la guerra de Yemen» *
> 
> ...



viendo LO INUTILES que son usandolo,,pues mas dinero para nosotros.. Compraran mas

---------- Post added 09-mar-2018 at 21:27 ----------




Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por esto, no es nada personal, solo es un choricete armado como cualquier otro:
> 
> The Oil Crash: La aniquilación de Yemen



ese blog no dice nada que no sepamos ya


----------



## bladu (11 Mar 2018)

Videos con emboscadas-bomba, de los Houthies.

Houthi forces ambush Saudi Army commanders near Yemeni border (video)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Mar 2018)

bladu dijo:


> Videos con emboscadas-bomba, de los Houthies.
> 
> Houthi forces ambush Saudi Army commanders near Yemeni border (video)



la verdad unos IEDS bastante debiles y encima mal alineados porque la onda expansiva se va por el lado contrario del coche


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Mar 2018)

Palabras y fotografía compartidas hace poco por un yemení al que sigo:

"_Sanaa the pearl of the Cities all over the orient, 5000 years old, was always the dream of poets and the subject of tales. Sanaa a humanity heritage, the city of perfume, incense, wealth and trade.
Sanaa for 36 months, was the victim for a contentious barbaric air strikes, by the Saudi war planes.
Lovers of civilization, history and humanity are invited to a campaign to rescue the Yemen Capital from cruelty and destruction.

#reuters
#cnn
#wsj
#nyt
#bbc_"

Sanaa la perla de las Ciudades en todo oriente, 5000 años de edad, siempre fue el sueño de poetas y el tema de los cuentos. Sanaa patrimonio de la humanidad, la ciudad del perfume, el incienso, la riqueza y el comercio.
Sanaa desde hace 36 meses, está siendo la víctima de contínuos y bárbaros ataques aéreos, por los aviones de guerra Saudíes.
Amantes de la civilización, la historia y la humanidad están invitados en la campaña para salvar la Capital de Yemen de la crueldad y la destrucción.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Mar 2018)

*“El Ejército Árabe Yemení y Ansarolá Destruyeron 300 Vehículos Blindados Saudíes y de sus Aliados”*

Agencia de Noticias Ahlul Bait (P) ABNA - Noticias Shiítas

SANAÁ. (ABNA)- El Ejército Árabe Yemení y los combatientes del movimiento popular Ansarolá destruyeron 300 vehículos blindados, incluidos varios tanques y equipos militares de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados en la guerra contra Yemen en lo que va del 2018, informó el sábado el portal de noticias Al-Najm az-Zaqib. 



Según la Agencia Noticiosa Ahlul Bait (ABNA) – El medio yemení también reportó que, durante los ataques ocurridos en enero del año en curso, 189 equipos militares, incluidos 27 vehículos blindados y 3 tanques, fueron destruidos. De igual modo, indicó que 174 mercenarios y 72 efectivos saudíes murieron por los disparos de los francotiradores de Yemen. 

Agregó que 20 vehículos blindados y cinco tanques quedaron destrozados y 125 vehículos ligeros resultaron dañados durante el mes de febrero y lo que va de marzo. 

En el mismo febrero, las fuerzas yemeníes acabaron con la vida de 69 militares saudíes y 145 mercenarios, señaló Al-Najm az-Zaqib. 

Además, durante los últimos dos meses, el Ejército Árabe Yemení disparó más de 20 misiles balísticos contra objetivos saudíes. 

En este sentido, el alto cargo del movimiento Ansarolá, Zeifolá ash-Shami, advirtió en diciembre que las ciudades y capitales de todos los Estados miembros de la coalición que agrede a Yemen serán blanco de los misiles yemeníes, cita el portal. 

Posteriormente, Abdolquds al-Shahari, otro alto funcionario de Ansarolá, dijo el 27 de enero que el movimiento popular usaría dentro de poco un nuevo misil que ha desarrollado para arremeter contra Riad. 

Según fuentes del Ejército de Yemen y Ansarolá, en el año 2017, derribaron varios aviones de combate de Riad y de otros países que le secundan en la agresión a Yemen, iniciada en marzo de 2015. Esta guerra orquestada por los saudíes ha dejado hasta el momento más de 10.000 yemeníes muertos. 


© 2005-2018 AhlulBait News Agency (Agencia de Noticias de Ahlul Bait). Todos los derechos reservados. Se autoriza la reproducción, traducción o distribución de esta noticia sin modificar el contenido y citando la fuente ABNA24 y el autor/traductor.


----------



## SPQR (14 Mar 2018)

Save the Children UK @savechildrenuk Mar 9

As the UK continues to #Welcome_Saudi_Crown_Prince, we have one message for him: #DontBombChildren.
Join us and stand up for Yemen’s children > Save the Children UK







------------------------

No es Yemen, pero sí la "acera de enfrente". El estratégico estrecho, vamos.

Descifra la Guerra @descifraguerra

Etiopía ha comprado el 19% del puerto de Berbera (Somalilandia) al llegar a un acuerdo con el Gobierno Autónomo de Somalilandia y el operador DP World (Emiratos Árabes Unidos). Con lo que EAU controla el 51%, Somalilandia 30% y Etiopia el 19%.








Descifra la Guerra @descifraguerra Mar 10

Etiopía país africano con mayor crecimiento, se asegura una ruta marítima Lowcost (de la que incluso sacará ganancias) para exportar sus mercancías, por lo que prescinde del puerto de Djibuti mas caro.
Aprovecha condición de Somalilandia como no reconocida para negociar a la baja.

Descifra la Guerra @descifraguerra Mar 10

A cambio se compromete a remodelar vías e infraestructuras de la ruta Berbera-Hargeisa-Adis Abeba. Todo se ha realizado sin consentimiento del Gobierno Federal de Somalia que ha sido marginado.
Somalia ha denunciado la situación ante la Liga Árabe y la Unión Africana.








Descifra la Guerra @descifraguerra Mar 10

Detrás de esto, está Emiratos Árabes Unidos que controla el estrecho de Adén al explotar puertos de Berebera (Somalilandia), Adén(Yemen) y Bosaso (Puntlandia).
Somalilandia se asegura el reconocimiento de la independencia por parte de EAU.


Descifra la Guerra @descifraguerra Mar 10

Etiopía mientras expande su control sobre África Oriental a costa Somalia.
Por su parte Somalia gran perdedora busca apoyos en Arabia Saudita y Egipto ante lo que considera una ilegalidad y se enzarza en una guerra virtual con Emiratos Árabes Unidos. ¿Se acerca otra guerra?


----------



## SPQR (15 Mar 2018)

Nuestros hamijos chancleteros, los Houthies, nos dan mas alegrías. 

+18: Houthis raid well-fortified Saudi outpost in northern Yemen - Muraselon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-LaD18h-_g


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Mar 2018)

pues para "Ser bien fortificada"menuda mierda de fOrtificacion,he visto campos de airsoft mejor construidos


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2018)

Los saudíes descubren el difícil camino :
* Yemen es otro cementerio de imperios*

"Los saudíes están tratando de usar un ladrillo para romper un yunque. Se destruirán a sí mismos, no a Yemen ".

Así es como uno de los jeques tribales más prominentes de Yemen describió la guerra
de Arabia Saudita en Yemen. La guerra entrará en su cuarto año este mes. Su principal 
partidario, el príncipe heredero saudita Muhammad bin Salman, se jactó de que duraría
semanas o tal vez algunos meses.






*"Las fuerzas saudíes, a pesar de que están equipadas con tanques M1 Abrams
y transportes blindados de personal, huyen desarmados cuando son atacados
por un puñado de huzíes armados con RPGs y Kalashnikov".
*

La campaña, bautizada como "Operación Tormenta Decisiva", pretendía mostrar el 
poderío militar de Arabia Saudita derrotando rápidamente a los rebeldes Houthi 
-que disfrutan de un apoyo iraní limitado- y reinstalando al exiliado presidente de
Yemen, Abd Rabbo Mansur Hadi....

http://go.shr.lc/2GLBihX


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Mar 2018)

bueno los houthies no son el vietcong..son tambien el antiguo ejercito de yemen.armados con los plagios iranues del kornet y tow..
no es que los moros destaquen pir la calidad de sus ejercitos que digamos..
aunque la mona se compre abrams y nuestros antiguos bmrs..mona se queda


----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2018)

Yemen Observer@YemeniObserv 2 hHace 2 horas

#Breaking 
Yemeni air defense forces claim shot down KSA Air Force F-15 in Saada.
*
*Las fuerzas de defensa aérea yemeníes afirman que derribaron el F-15 de la KSA Air Force en Saada.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2018)

Harman dijo:


> Yemen Observer@YemeniObserv 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Breaking
> Yemeni air defense forces claim shot down KSA Air Force F-15 in Saada.
> ...



ya y tienen pruebas para esa afirmacion?...aun estoy esperando por alguna foto de ese scud que mato a 56 mercenarios.12 abrams y 3 apaches


----------



## mazuste (22 Mar 2018)

*Los Houthis derriban F-15 saudíta*

Houthis hit Saudi F-15 warplane | March 21st 2018 | Yemen - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 18:02 ----------

En Najran, ArabiaSaudi | March 19th -20th 2018

Houthis raid Saudi positions in Najran | March 20th 2018 | Saudi Arabia - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Mar 2018)

No veo el derribo por ninguna parte,,lo cual es raro viendo lo que les gustan a los moros grabar las cosas cayendo en llamas,
interesante conversion de un r-77 IRANI para caza en sam portatil pero no se ve derribo

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 20:48 ----------

Insisto menuda mierda de posiciones defensivas sauditas..


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Mar 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No veo el derribo por ninguna parte,,lo cual es raro viendo lo que les gustan a los moros grabar las cosas cayendo en llamas,
> interesante conversion de un r-77 IRANI para caza en sam portatil pero no se ve derribo
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 20:48 ----------
> ...



Últimamente hay muchos ciegos en el mundo, desde los que no ven arder un motor de avión pasando por los que le cuesta ver las gráficas de importaciones petrolera de EEUU.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Mar 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Últimamente hay muchos ciegos en el mundo, desde los que no ven arder un motor de avión pasando por los que le cuesta ver las gráficas de importaciones petrolera de EEUU.



si pero el F15 tiene 2..si no fijate en los videos de Su24 cayendo en llamas al suelo..aqui falta esa parte..en un 99% que solo lo dañasen..


----------



## Iskra (24 Mar 2018)

Breaking: Houthis launches ballistic missile at Saudi military base
BEIRUT, LÍBANO (1:10 AM) - Por segunda vez en las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas Houthi lanzaron un misil balístico hacia el sur de Arabia Saudita.

De acuerdo con el ala oficial de los medios de comunicación de las fuerzas Houthi, su batallón de cohetes disparó un misil balístico Badr-1 contra la base de las Fuerzas Especiales del Ejército saudita en la región de Najran.

Las fuerzas Houthi afirmaron que el misil alcanzó su objetivo previsto; sin embargo, no se han publicado videos o fotos para corroborar esta afirmación.

El jueves, las fuerzas Houthi dieron a conocer su nuevo misil Badr-1 disparando en el sitio de Saudi Aramco en la región de Najran; dijeron que golpeó la instalación, pero esto fue luego negado por la compañía antes mencionada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2018)

los houthies es el ejemplo de "palabra de moro"mienten mas que un socialista


----------



## bigmaller (24 Mar 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si pero el F15 tiene 2..si no fijate en los videos de Su24 cayendo en llamas al suelo..aqui falta esa parte..en un 99% que solo lo dañasen..



Las imágenes evidencian un daño fatal. La lengua de fuego es enorme. Los f-15 no se diseñaron para resistir daños, ni los E. Dudo mucho que ese avión llegase a casa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Mar 2018)

bigmaller dijo:


> Las imágenes evidencian un daño fatal. La lengua de fuego es enorme. Los f-15 no se diseñaron para resistir daños, ni los E. Dudo mucho que ese avión llegase a casa



ah no.. ESTE ATERRIZO sin ala


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2018)

el ejercito yemenibdel sur lanza un scud contra riad..
resultado de dejar alta tecnologia a moros....scud interceptado y 2 patroits se estrellan contra la capital..
veo que a pesar del hambre aun les quedan scuds beskoreanos


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2018)

Jojojojojoj

Facebook

Las nenazas de israhell no tienen los mismos patriots que riad? porque de ser asi menuda chata-rra-rra-rra!


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (26 Mar 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No veo el derribo por ninguna parte,,lo cual es raro viendo lo que les gustan a los moros grabar las cosas cayendo en llamas,
> interesante conversion de un r-77 IRANI para caza en sam portatil pero no se ve derribo
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 20:48 ----------
> ...















Lo que se ve arder en el video son las bengalas de contramedida del f-15. Pero déjales que se hagan sus pajas mentales.

La posicion saudi es una mierda y eso que el monticulo del video es una posicion cojonuda mas cuando tus enemigos no tienen fuerza aerea. En ese punto un pequeño grupo bien atrincherado te aguanta meses y a fuerzas muy superiores. Pero los moros no saben mas que disparar a la libanesa y lanzar todo lo que tienen al azar. Muy poca profesionalidad hay en sus fuerzas armadas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2018)

Dime burrito, es verdad que Trump vendio patriots defectuosos a su "amigo" arrabia saudita? No me quiero imaginar como lo han hecho los israhellitas con una falsa alarma disparando cuantos ...10 misilitos? a la nada pfffff


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2018)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Dime burrito, es verdad que Trump vendio patriots defectuosos a su "amigo" arrabia saudita? No me quiero imaginar como lo han hecho los israhellitas con una falsa alarma disparando cuantos ...10 misilitos? a la nada pfffff



los judios si saben usar sus patriots derribando drones grandes de hezbolah y aquel su24 que paso 1 cm la frontera de los altos del golan..

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 13:41 ----------




Tierra Azul dijo:


> Dime burrito, es verdad que Trump vendio patriots defectuosos a su "amigo" arrabia saudita? No me quiero imaginar como lo han hecho los israhellitas con una falsa alarma disparando cuantos ...10 misilitos? a la nada pfffff



y los patriots se vendieron ennla epoca de Bush 1...


----------



## mazuste (26 Mar 2018)

El resumen sería que: Los houthis han lanzado, al menos, cuatro misiles balísticos
sobre la capital Saudi y las defensas antiaereas han fracasado de modo ostensible,
y haciéndole más daño cayendo algunos de los misiles en áreas urbanas, que si no
los hubieran puesto en funcionamiento.

Viendo el éxito obtenido, por los yemeníes . habrá más repeticiones de este calibre...


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Mar 2018)

#Sanaa, esta mañana, luchando contra 3 años de agresión. Resistiendo


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Mar 2018)

FollanitoYtontocual dixit:

"y los patriots se vendieron ennla epoca de Bush 1..."

Tu sabes en que año estamos? 2018, esos misilitos estan desfasados lol, venga a vender la burra a otra parte. Que la historieta ya cansa, fantasmon


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Mar 2018)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> FollanitoYtontocual dixit:
> 
> "y los patriots se vendieron ennla epoca de Bush 1..."
> 
> Tu sabes en que año estamos? 2018, esos misilitos estan desfasados lol, venga a vender la burra a otra parte. Que la historieta ya cansa, fantasmon



que eres tonto o que..?NO los vendio trump.los vendio bush primero tras la guerra del golfo del 91
y como ves en buenas manos si funcionan los patriots


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2018)

FollanitoQueNOSeEnteraDeNada dixit: 

que eres tonto o que..?NO los vendio trump.los vendio bush primero tras la guerra del golfo del 91
y como ves en buenas manos si funcionan los patriots

del 91 al 2018 ya son años has visto lo que ha pasado en riad? lol chatarra!


----------



## niraj (28 Mar 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> El resumen sería que: Los houthis han lanzado, al menos, cuatro misiles balísticos
> sobre la capital Saudi y las defensas antiaereas han fracasado de modo ostensible,
> y haciéndole más daño cayendo algunos de los misiles en áreas urbanas, que si no
> los hubieran puesto en funcionamiento.
> ...




Mas datos sobre el ataque:

Análisis Militares

Los yemeníes lanzaron 7 misiles contra aeropuertos saudíes.

Los saudíes lanzaron misiles "patriot" para interceptarlos, con pobres resultados: uno explota nada más salir de su lanzador y al menos otro se desvía inmediatamente cayendo a tierra :8:.

Los vídeos están en el enlace.


----------



## Kelbek (2 Abr 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weC7RA1NAEM

Yemenitas queman blindados sauditas en territorio saudi.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Abr 2018)

normalmente el el 99% de los cadsos una columna de blindados arrasaria a infanteria ligera en campo abierto..
salvo si eres arabe...que cojones...


----------



## mazuste (3 Abr 2018)

Un petrolero saudí es atacado por rebeldes hutíes en el mar Rojo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Abr 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Un petrolero saudí es atacado por rebeldes hutíes en el mar Rojo



Un momento, esto es nuevo, ummmmm.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Abr 2018)

graninis dijo:


> Hombre si dejas aisalado 2-3 blindados en mitad del desierto...



es un desierto plano,,aparte que tienes ventaja porque el cañon de 25mm es mas potente que los aks.
si tienes blindados en un espacio abierto tienes ventaja..obviamente..


----------



## SPQR (11 Abr 2018)

Houthi raid on Saudi military outpost | April 2018 | Najran region, Saudi Arabia - YouTube

"When Houthis Attack" - XXII | April 2018 | Saudi Arabia - Yemen - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Abr 2018)

Menuda mierda de posicion defensiva..Inteligencia moruna de nuevo


----------



## mazuste (11 Abr 2018)

*
Drones yemeníes atacan aeropuerto saudí en Asir e instalaciones de Aramco *

Aviones no tripulados operados por las fuerzas armadas yemeníes tienen como objetivo
un aeropuerto saudí y una instalación perteneciente al gigante petrolero estatal Aramco
en las regiones fronterizas del sur del reino saudí.







https://muraselon.com/en/2018/04/yemeni-drones-target-saudi-airport-in-asir-aramco-facility-in-jizan/


----------



## visaman (17 Abr 2018)

después de lo de damasco no me extrañaría que los rusos les pasen material antiguo a los huties.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Abr 2018)

visaman dijo:


> después de lo de damasco no me extrañaría que los rusos les pasen material antiguo a los huties.



Los houthies ya reciben armas de iran desde el 2009...vamos no son campesinos con arcabuces que digamos


----------



## mazuste (23 Abr 2018)

*
Muere el líder del movimiento hutí en un bombardeo de Arabia Saudita*







El ataque aéreo tuvo lugar el pasado jueves en la provincia de Hodeidah,
pero la información sobre la muerte de Al Sammad se ha dado a conocer
solo ahora.
https://es.rt.com/5ruj


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Abr 2018)

DEP la verdad se le veia BIEN gordo ,se nota que IRAN le pagaba las mariscadas


----------



## Gotaya (24 Abr 2018)

*Cagador de mando ps4*

MINLUK cargador de mando ps4 ,aprender más imformaciones , qué fantástico

: MINLUK Cargador Mando PS4 Soporte PS4 Doble USB de Carga con el Indicador del LED para Sony Playstation 4 / PS4 Pro / PS4 Slim: Amazon.es: Videojuegos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Abr 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> DEP la verdad se le veia BIEN gordo ,se nota que IRAN le pagaba las mariscadas



Y los tokcha, no lo olvide, se ganó los marisquillos.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Abr 2018)

¿Puede ser la respuesta a lo del _dron de juguete _en Riyadh el otro dia?


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (27 Abr 2018)

Una guerra cruel e injusta contra Yemen por parte del régimen terrorista de Arabia Saudí:

La guerra saudí contra Yemen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2018)

Koldo Salazar López dijo:


> Una guerra cruel e injusta contra Yemen por parte del régimen terrorista de Arabia Saudí:
> 
> La guerra saudí contra Yemen



bueno empezaron los iranies armando y financiando a los houthies y luego el presidente de eyemen la lio con no se que respuesta ..y asi ..


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Abr 2018)

39 muertos en bombardeo golfo, según TVE24h


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> 39 muertos en bombardeo golfo, según TVE24h



tampoco le importa a nadie basicamente


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Abr 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno empezaron los iranies armando y financiando a los houthies y luego el presidente de eyemen la lio con no se que respuesta ..y asi ..



Si completamente deacuerdo, los houtis son pobres chancleros y solo por eso son culpables seguro.

Y empezaron ellos por embidia a Arabia Saudi, les encanta ser bombardeados que para eso compran las chanclas en Primark.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2018 at 13:21 ----------




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tampoco le importa a nadie basicamente



Más completamente deacuerdo que antes si cabe.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si completamente deacuerdo, los houtis son pobres chancleros y solo por eso son culpables seguro.
> 
> Y empezaron ellos por embidia a Arabia Saudi, les encanta ser bombardeados que para eso compran las chanclas en Primark.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Abr 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sir Torpedo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si completamente deacuerdo, los houtis son pobres chancleros y solo por eso son culpables seguro.
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:
> 
> 
> > Igualmente, Por supuesto, Yemen era y es una nación soberana y recibe dinero de quien cree conveniente.
> ...


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2018)

*
Ofensivas saudíes vs. ataques de represalia yemeníes*







http://htv.mx/1k66


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2018)

Cojones de hierro la gente de yemen, viva yemen !
Twitter


----------



## Ultimate (4 May 2018)

US Army
_*El ejército de EE.UU.'Haciendo el trabajo sucio de los saudíes' en la frontera con Yemen, en contra de las afirmaciones de EE.UU.
03:55 04.05.2018







Un nuevo informe ha arrancado la máscara de la narrativa pública del Pentágono de que no se involucra específicamente en la guerra civil yemení, excepto para reabastecer de combustible a los aviones de guerra de coalición saudí: Los Boinas Verdes del ejército estadounidense están trabajando en la frontera entre Arabia Saudita y Yemen para encontrar y destruir los arsenales de misiles de los Houthis.

"Prácticamente sin debate público, los comandos del Ejército están ayudando a localizar y destruir los depósitos de misiles balísticos y los sitios de lanzamiento que los rebeldes Houthi en Yemen están utilizando para atacar Riad y otras ciudades sauditas", informó el jueves el New York Times.

Incluso el NY Times, que no siempre ha sido la fuente más fuerte de críticas a la participación ahora perpetua de Estados Unidos en los conflictos de Irak, Afganistán y Siria, por nombrar algunos, señaló el jueves que los detalles de la operación de los Boinas Verdes "parecen contradecir las declaraciones del Pentágono de que la asistencia militar estadounidense a la campaña liderada por Arabia Saudí en Yemen se limita a la reposición de aviones, la logística y el intercambio general de inteligencia".

Una excepción, por supuesto, a la estrechez de palabras del Pentágono en las operaciones de EE.UU. en Yemen se produjo en enero de 2017 cuando el condecorado SEAL de la Armada de EE.UU. William Ryan Owens murió durante la incursión en Yemen. Tras la primera muerte de un miembro del servicio militar estadounidense durante la administración del presidente Donald Trump, el gobierno estadounidense no tuvo más remedio que reconocer públicamente parte de su misión en el extranjero.

Según dos observadores saudíes, la presencia de las Fuerzas Especiales del Ejército de Estados Unidos a lo largo de la frontera entre Arabia Saudí y Yemen no es muy sorprendente, dada la voluntad de Washington de hacer el trabajo sucio de Riad.

El desarrollo es "nada" chocante, según la analista Catherine Shakdam, comentarista política y autora de "A Tale Of Grand Resistance": Yemen, los wahabíes y la Casa de Saud", dijo Radio Sputnik.

"No sé si recuerdan, pero en el pasado discutimos sobre la presencia de tropas estadounidenses en Yemen. No era un secreto. No sé si lo recuerdas, pero hice una entrevista con el general Saleh, sobrino del ex yemení. Presidente[Ali Abdullah] Saleh. En realidad me estaba diciendo que no es un secreto en lo que a los militares se refiere en Yemen - que estuvieron en Yemen desde el principio", explicó el analista a los anfitriones de Loud & Clear, Brian Becker y John Kiriakou.

Kiriakou, un ex oficial de la CIA, estuvo de acuerdo, diciendo: "Creo que así es. No deberíamos sorprendernos por esto. Los Estados Unidos - odio decir esto, pero voy a decirlo directamente - los Estados Unidos han estado en el bolsillo de los saudíes durante muchos, muchos años. Durante muchos años se trató de petróleo; ahora se trata de petróleo e inversiones. En muchos casos, terminamos haciendo el trabajo sucio de los saudíes".*_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2018)

Si fuera cierto entonces la guerra ya habria acabado hace tiempo..


----------



## Total War (5 May 2018)

cuco dijo:


> Abu Dhabi toma su botín: Socotra.
> 
> 
> Anger erupts on Yemen's Socotra as UAE deploys over 100 troops
> ...



Acabo de verlo aquí:
Fuerzas emiratíes invaden y ocupan la isla yemení Socotra | HISPANTV
_
En medio de las tensiones por la violenta agresión de Arabia Saudí contra Yemen, Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) ha enviado ilegalmente cuatro de sus aviones de combate, así como unas 100 tropas militares para ocupar la isla de Socotra, en las aguas sureñas del territorio yemení._


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2018)

n medio de las tensiones por la violenta agresión de Arabia Saudí contra Yemen, Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) ha enviado ilegalmente cuatro de sus aviones de combate, así como unas 100 tropas militares para ocupar la isla de Socotra, en las aguas sureñas del territorio yemení.

Tensiones?si hay una invasion de arabia saudi sobre los rebeldes yemenies,,asi que es un poco absurda esa afirmacion..
no tiene ni pies ni cabeza..


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 May 2018)

PressTV-Yemeni forces fire 4 missiles at Saudi base


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 May 2018)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> PressTV-Yemeni forces fire 4 missiles at Saudi base



si bueno..aun estoy esperando por aquellos 56 merceranos 12 abrams y 4 apaches destruidos..por un tockah


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 May 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si bueno..aun estoy esperando por aquellos 56 merceranos 12 abrams y 4 apaches destruidos..por un tockah



No soy tan ambicioso, me vasta con esperar solo a un patriot que no aparece.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 May 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No soy tan ambicioso, me vasta con esperar solo a un patriot que no aparece.



Ya pero es que es tan absurda la propaganda irani que llega a niveles de la italia de mussolini..


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 May 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya pero es que es tan absurda la propaganda irani que llega a niveles de la italia de mussolini..



¿Y dice eso en el mundo en el que vive? eso es como quejarse por que no ponen multas por exceso de velocidad en Indianapolis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Y dice eso en el mundo en el que vive? eso es como quejarse por que no ponen multas por exceso de velocidad en Indianapolis.



pero una cosa es decir "hemos bombardeado con un scud" y otra ya decirte exactamente el numero de "mercenarios muertos"abrams y apaches...cuanod ni siquiera llego ninguna imangen aun..
y no mencionemos el logo HOUTHI "muerte a america,muerte a israel,alaha e s grande"que cojones tiene que ver con lo de yemen..


----------



## Incorrezto (14 May 2018)

*Arabia Saudí vuelve a bombardear a Yemen con bombas de racimo
| Octubre*

Los yemeníes denuncian que Arabia Saudí continúa utilizando bombas de racimo en los ataques aéreos contra su país. Riad vuelve a atacar a Yemen con bombas de racimo, bombas que son prohibidas internacionalmente debido a la amenaza que suponen para los civiles.

Un periodista yemení muestra los restos de municiones de racimo que fueron utilizados en un reciente ataque aéreo saudí contra la capital yemení, Saná.

Anteriormente y frente a las denuncias del uso de bombas de racimo, Arabia Saudí se comprometió a no emplear estas municiones. Pero, las nuevas evidencias muestran que Riad no respeta sus palabras. El periodista yemení Hasan al-Buhaiti dice que las bombas son fabricadas en Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido y de una forma u otra, estos países son cómplices de las acciones saudíes.

La denuncia coincide con un informe de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) de que el pasado mes de abril fue el más mortífero para los civiles en Yemen, con unos 236 yemeníes muertos.

Más de 13.000 yemeníes han muerto desde el inicio de la guerra saudí en marzo de 2015. La guerra aparentemente sin fín también ha dejado millones de desplazados y ha llevado al país al borde del colapso.


----------



## montytorri (23 May 2018)

Será Arabia Saudí la culpable del huracán categoría 2 que va a afectar a Yemen en horas??


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 May 2018)

montytorri dijo:


> Será Arabia Saudí la culpable del huracán categoría 2 que va a afectar a Yemen en horas??



Esto es importante, los huracanes no son normales en la región.

El último que ocurrió habían pasado 70-50 años antes de el.

5-6 años desde el último y igual nieva (en Arabia).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2018)

En efecto los huracanes no aon comunes en el indico porque se llaman ciclones


----------



## bladu (26 May 2018)

No le deis mas vueltas, el que quiera ver videos del conflicto que se pase por 

Yemen Archives

Por otra parte : Watch the Syrian Army's new weapon that forced ISIS into submission in southern Damascus


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (1 Jun 2018)

Rusia e Israel llegan a un acuerdo sobre Siria, Israel reconoce a Basha al Asad y Rusia se compromete a contener y expulsar de Siria a Irán y a Hezbollah para proteger las fronteras de Israel

El pacto ruso-israelí sobre Siria


----------



## JimJones (1 Jun 2018)

Horny Report 131 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(01/06 a las 21:27:36) 01:58:15 26306503 - iVoox


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2018)

Koldo Salazar López dijo:


> Rusia e Israel llegan a un acuerdo sobre Siria, Israel reconoce a Basha al Asad y Rusia se compromete a contener y expulsar de Siria a Irán y a Hezbollah para proteger las fronteras de Israel
> 
> El pacto ruso-israelí sobre Siria



seria al reves quien no reconoce a israel el ASSAD,,segun siria israel es un pais inexistente.. siguen con una declaracion de guerra vigente desde el 1947


----------



## Total War (5 Jun 2018)

Houthis claim rout of Saudi forces attacking port.
Twitter
http://archive.li/zaYe5

UAE offensive on Houthi port repelled.
Latest Updates on Yemen 1 June 2018; Saudi Casualties and Latest Situation of al-Hudaydah
Latest Updates on Yemen 1 June 2018; Saudi Casualties and Latest Situation of al-Hudaydah
Houthi forces allegedly cutoff supply route to UAE-backed troops near strategic port city
https://archive.li/E0CHJ
https://www.yahoo.com/news/yemeni-officials-fighting-along-west-coast-kills-28-084127699.html
https://archive.li/J8CFV

US may assist in UAE offensive.
http://thehill.com/policy/internati...itary-assistance-to-help-seize-key-yemen-port
https://archive.li/XUZ1R
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-weighs-expanding-military-role-in-yemen-war-1528064393
https://archive.li/9bt6u
https://news.antiwar.com/2018/06/03/us-considers-direct-military-aid-in-attacking-north-yemen-port/
https://archive.li/B2wIx

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20180213-oman-to-host-yemen-peace-talks-houthis-agree-to-join/
https://archive.li/KKMAk
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...houthis-yemen-war-report-180315192056518.html
https://archive.li/vwjwH
https://www.reuters.com/article/yem...secret-talks-to-end-war-sources-idUSL8N1QX1FK
https://archive.li/p1195
https://country.eiu.com/article.asp...lations&u=1&pid=643850248&oid=643850248&uid=1
https://archive.li/Teytv
http://www.janes.com/article/77979/...-reflects-both-sides-need-to-end-war-in-yemen
https://archive.li/dM3C1
https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/i...ks-jeopardise-legitimacy-of-Yemens-government
https://archive.li/SVPo9


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2018)

Cuentan que los Houthis han tenido problemas en las últimas semanas con los Saudíes
y proxys en lo que parece significaba un ataque orquestado para recuperar toda la ruta 
costera junto al Mar Rojo. En esta movida, exitosa en principio, dicen que hubo aportes
sustanciales de las fuerzas especiales anglosajonas.
Sin embargo, los Houthis ahora están cambiando las tornas, tras detener los avances 
hacia el puerto de Hodeydah, los houthis han logrado abrir una brecha y han dividido 
las fuerzas terrestres patrocinadas por los saudíes, creando un caldero de libro y otro
en ciernes.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (8 Jun 2018)

Semana terminal para los golpistas hutíes en Yemen - Infobae

*Semana terminal para los golpistas hutíes en Yemen*

El líder de la milicia respaldada por Irán admitió la bancarrota militar de sus milicias y reflejaron un claro espíritu de derrotismo sin precedentes







El lider Abdul Malik al-Houthi admitió esta semana en conferencia de prensa las gravísimas pérdidas de sus milicias después de que las fuerzas yemeníes detuvieron su arrollador avance a menos de 10 kilómetros del puerto estratégico de Hodeidah.

Malik declaró que "están usando este tiempo en que las fuerzas de la coalición árabe han detenido su avance para recibir armas iraníes y tratan de recomponerse para llevar a cabo operaciones de saqueo contra buques de ayuda humanitaria".

Sus declaraciones revelaron la bancarrota militar de sus milicias y reflejaron un claro espíritu de derrotismo sin precedentes. Esto es, quizás porque el período decisivo para la liberación de Hodeidah de manos de los rebeldes se acerca, especialmente porque los hutíes han reconocido la dificultad de mantener la gobernación donde se encuentra el puerto yemení más importante.

El líder hutí pidió a los combatientes de su milicia que "no se asusten y que no abandonen los campos de batalla", y en su discurso se destacó el ruego efectuado a las tribus "para que no se dispersaran ni se apartaran de su lado hasta que la ayuda de Irán se renueve".

Esa ayuda se vio mermada y reducida desde las presiones sufridas por el régimen de Teherán para que se retire y desplace a sus combatientes a zonas alejadas de la frontera israelí.

Mientras tanto, la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita y las fuerzas legítimas yemeníes planean reforzar el asedio a las milicias islamistas y recapturar el último bastión importante que controlan los terroristas liberando la gobernación de Hodeidah y su estratégico puerto.

Los acontecimientos en Hodeidah indican que la crisis yemení está entrando en una fase militar decisiva después de que los houthis han rechazado todas las oportunidades políticas que les había dado la coalición árabe para poner fin a esa guerra.

Los golpistas también expresaron su intransigencia durante los últimos 4 meses rechazando todos los planes de trabajo de la ONU para resolver el conflicto. A pesar de innumerables intentos de todos los enviados de la ONU para poner fin a la crisis, la arrogancia hutí fogoneada por el régimen persa hizo imposible alcanzar una solución política al conflicto. Incluso con la visita del enviado de la ONU a Yemen el pasado sábado, a quien los hutíes se negaron recibir, las posibilidades de alcanzar una solución política desafortunadamente disminuyen día tras día.

Todas las experiencias previas demuestran que la intransigencia de los hutíes está respaldada en su insistencia por prolongar la crisis y aumentar el sufrimiento humano, esperando explotar esos sufrimientos para ganarse la simpatía del mundo e incitar así contra la coalición árabe como contra el sector local que lidera la guerra contra los golpistas islámicos.







Sin embargo, la verdad es que la lucha contra los hutíes sobre el terreno está representada por las fuerzas legítimas yemeníes respaldadas por la coalición árabe que ya controla el 85 por ciento del área total de Yemen.

Lo que ha quedado claro para la coalición árabe es que todos los intentos de Irán por explotar la guerra en Yemen, ocultan el hecho de que la primera razón de esta guerra es el golpe hutí contra el gobierno legítimo, según ha expresado la Secretaria de Prensa de Naciones Unidas.

Es importante también, que la estrategia de las nuevas sanciones de EEUU está logrando obstaculizar la expansión iraní en la región, cuyo modelo en Yemen claramente está sufriendo tras la retirada estadounidense del acuerdo nuclear y su imposición de nuevas y duras sanciones al régimen de Teherán debido a su política agresiva en la región.

Tampoco se debe pasar por alto el anuncio de Washington de que continuará trabajando con sus aliados en la coalición árabe y capacitando a sus pilotos sobre la precisión de las operaciones aéreas, a pesar que los islamistas pro-iranies estan usando civiles como escudos humanos, de allí la prevención de bajas civiles que se trata de evitar. Además se ha profundizado el apoyo explícito a la coalición árabe para neutralizar a los golpistas houthis, esto último conforma uno de los puntos relevantes de la nueva estrategia del presidente Donald Trump.

Con el apoyo de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita, Las fuerzas legítimas yemeníes están al borde de días decisivos a la luz de las sucesivas victorias militares en los frentes de combate en la costa oeste. Los días de los islamistas hutíes parecen estar contados y se avecinan feroces combates en los que la coalición árabe ha informado que desalojara completamente a los islamistas del puerto de Hodeidah, punto estratégico aún dominado por los terroristas.

Arabia Saudita dispone del legítimo derecho a su defensa y ha tomado la iniciativa liderando la coalición árabe. Los saudíes no están dispuestos a recibir un solo misil irani más disparado por los islamistas houthis sobre su territorio. Ese punto no es negociable ni tiene retorno para Riad.

La presión estratégica y militar que se ha comenzado a desarrollar sobre los houthis parece ser "el principio del fin del sueño irani de agredir a los saudíes desde el Yemen". Todo hace pensar que eventualmente los golpistas hutíes no tendrán más opción que la rendición incondicional a las resoluciones de la comunidad internacional para entregar las armas, deberán retirarse de la capital Sanaa y luego entablar negociaciones políticas, incluso si ellas están en contra de sus deseos.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Jun 2018)

> sin embargo, la verdad es que la lucha contra los hutíes sobre el terreno está representada por las fuerzas legítimas yemeníes respaldadas por la coalición árabe que ya controla el 85 por ciento del área total de Yemen de Yemen.



.
Así, a las claras, considerando a los follacabras del sureste como parte de sus fuerzas.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2018)

Posiblemente, a partir de mañana, se oficializará el comienzo del *genocidio del Yemen*

Dieciocho de los veintiséis millones de Yemenis viven en los centros montañosos que
están bajo el control de Houthi y sus aliados (zona verde). Rodeados por sauditas y fuerzas Emiratos con sus mercenarios. La única línea de abastecimiento desde el exterior será cortada pronto y la gente pasará hambre.






MoA - Yemen - U.S. Grants Approval For Genocide


----------



## desde (13 Jun 2018)

Arabia Saudita lanza un ataque contra el puerto de Al Hudayda: "250.000 yemeníes pueden perder todo" - RT
Las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudita lanzaron este miércoles un ataque contra uno de los principales puertos de Yemen, el de Al Hudayda, controlado por los rebeldes hutíes, informa Reuters.

El pasado viernes, Lise Grande, coordinadora humanitaria de la ONU en Yemen, ya advirtió que "un ataque militar o el asedio" de la ciudad portuaria yemení de Al Hudayda por parte de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita "tendrá un impacto en cientos de miles de vidas inocentes". "Si se prolonga el peor escenario, tememos que hasta 250.000 personas puedan perderlo todo, incluso sus vidas", indicó Grande.

Según Reuters, unos 600.000 residentes viven en la ciudad y las zonas cercanas. En Naciones Unidas afirman que Yemen es la peor crisis humanitaria del mundo y estiman que 22,2 millones de yemeníes necesitan ayuda humanitaria y otros 8,4 millones están en el peligro de morir de hambre, pudiendo aumentar la cifra este año hasta los 18 millones si las condiciones no mejoran.



Las fuerzas hutíes atacan con misiles un buque de guerra saudí - RT

Las fuerzas hutíes han atacado este miércoles con misiles un buque de guerra saudí desde el puerto de la ciudad Al Hudayda, informa Al Masdar News.

Este mismo día las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudita lanzaron un ataque contra uno de los principales puertos de Yemen, Al Hudayda, controlado por los rebeldes hutíes, informa Reuters.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2018)

*
Un intento de asalto de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudi desde el mar
al puerto de Hodaydah ha sido abortado al impactar 2 misiles houthis contra
el barco que trasportaba tropas para desembarco*

Twitter


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2018)

hombre burrita tu por aqui, mira te traigo esto: 
VÍDEO|Yemen


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2018)

Santa MarÃ­a: Arabia SaudÃ­ busca destruir la humanidad en Yemen - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2018)

*
Barco perteneciente a Emiratos Árabes Unidos estaba en llamas en el Mar Rojo y sufrió
daños importantes como resultado de un ataque Houthi. El barco finalmente se hundió,
una gran mella en la invasión planeada por la coalición Saudi en al-Hudaydah.*


UAE Naval Vessel on Fire in Red Sea Following Houthi Attack - Report - Sputnik International


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2018)

buscado y buscando no veo ningun BARCO hundido en yemen...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2018)

Sigo sin encontrar ningun registro de ningun barco hundido


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2018)

:a batalla por Hudaidah ha sido feroz, miles de mercenarios extranjeros involucrados,
junto con yemeníes leales a Hadi y asiduos de EE. UU., UK, Francia, Emiratos, KSA,
etc. ... con apoyo aéreo y bombardeos de buques de combate en la costa, la situación
es crítica y el movimiento Ansar Allah está defendiendose con una combinación de
guerrilla móvil, fuertes posiciones defensivas junto con misiles.

En una situación normal, los atacantes invadirían a los defensores debido al tamaño 
de sus fuerzas y potencia de fuego, pero nada es simple en Yemen. Hudeidah es la
última línea de vida para el norte de Yemen, perderla significará algún tipo de jaque
mate, por lo que será defendida hasta el final, para los invasores, perder esta batalla
puede ser un duro golpe moral que podría extenderse hasta Mocha.
Desde la muerte de Salleh, los houthis han estado perdiendo terreno debido a la rota
alianza con la Guardia Republicana, fuerza clave utilizada para llevar a Hudeidah.

Los próximos días serán críticos, este es un momento muy crítico para los héroes del movimiento Ansar Allah.
Canthama


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jun 2018)

Unos heroes que son marionetas de iran..y que cometieron la estupidez de cargarse a saleh..
Los moros no conocen la palabra"tacto"..o alianza..


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2018)

*Battle For al-Hudaydah Can Become Turning Point In Yemen War*

Battle For al-Hudaydah Can Become Turning Point In Yemen War - YouTube


----------



## S. Moguilevich (21 Jun 2018)

Si hay algo que no os convence de este hilo probad en mandar al ignore al fulanitodetalycual, y veréis como mejora sustancialmente en calidad. A mi me ha funcionado!


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2018)

*Yemeni War Report – June 22, 2018: Iranian Navy Dispatches Warships To Gulf Of Aden *

Yemeni War Report


----------



## SPQR (23 Jun 2018)

Me estoy inflando a ver blindados de barbaria despanzurrados por ATGMs houthíes, con ocasión de la batalla de Hudaydah.

El karma les está pasando la factura de los ATGMs que enviaron al Daesh y AlQaeda en Siria. Lástima que la carne de cañon no sean súbditos del reino, sino probes mercenarios sudaneses y demás.

A ver cuando les llegan unos SAM y empiezan a bajar aviones pilotados por principitos reales de barbaria.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2018)

SPQR dijo:


> Me estoy inflando a ver blindados de barbaria despanzurrados por ATGMs houthíes, con ocasión de la batalla de Hudaydah.
> 
> El karma les está pasando la factura de los ATGMs que enviaron al Daesh y AlQaeda en Siria. Lástima que la carne de cañon no sean súbditos del reino, sino probes mercenarios sudaneses y demás.
> 
> A ver cuando les llegan unos SAM y empiezan a bajar aviones pilotados por principitos reales de barbaria.



y com olos mandas ¿por seur..=?iran ya mando bastante PLAGIOS del kornet..


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Jun 2018)

En 2007, tras la presión de EEUU., Arabia Saudí, Bahrein, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Omán y Yemen, lanzaron conjuntamente el proyecto “Oleoducto Trans-Arabigo”(Trans-Arabia Oil Pipeline Project). En el cual las petro-naciones árabes planearon la construcción de un gran entramado de oleoductos,dos de ellos atravesarían la parte Oriental de Yemen y llegarían al Golfo de Adén, ofreciendo una alternativa segura ante un posible bloqueo futuro, por parte de Irán, en el estrecho de Ormuz, el cual se encuentra dentro de sus aguas territoriales y por se transporta una cantidad exorbitante de petróleo, (se calcula que alrededor de 17 millones de barriles de crudo por día, el 30% a nivel mundial), y que va dirigido, en mayor medida, hacia la maquinaria mega-consumista europea, norteamericana y china. Es un cuello de botella que pone nerviosas a varias potencias occidentales.[/QUOTE]



La guerra de Yemen: la guerra del gas - El salmón contracorriente


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2018)

Si esto fuera cierto, se avecina ampliación de "jugadores"

Dicen que la Armada iraní habría enviado dos buques de guerra al Golfo de Adén, 
donde se libra la batalla entre los Houthi y la coalición Saudíta en la ciudad portuaria 
de al-Hudaydah.







Iran Sends Warships To Gulf Of Aden As Clashes For Yemen's Al-Hudaydah Continue


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2018)

menuda patrullera de altura IRANI....eso es lo mejor que tiene la armada de iran..que recuerdos de nuestras Corbetas


----------



## SPQR (25 Jun 2018)

Pepinos van!

Houthis Launch Salvo Of Ballistic Missiles At Saudi Capital

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vli69bVdrA8


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2018)

*
Las batallas en Al Hhodaydah o como Las fuerzas proxys Saudítas son destruidas 
por los Hutíes - 23 Junio 2018*

Yemen - Las fuerzas SaudÃ­es son destruidas por los HutÃ­es en Al Hudaydah - 23 Junio 2018 - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2018)

Lo que la ONU califica como "la crisis humanitaria más grande del mundo",
podría mutar a uno de los genocidios más importantes de la historia.


*
Estados Unidos fabrica la crisis humanitaria más grande del mundo*

Pese al discurso oficial de Washington de promover la figura de "ayuda humanitaria" 
por el mundo del mundo, Trump apoya en Yemen una ofensiva militar contra el único
puerto que abastece de alimentos y medicinas a 22,2 millones de personas. De esta
forma, lo que la ONU denomina como "la crisis humanitaria más grande del mundo",
podría mutar a uno de los genocidios más importantes de la historia.








...Esto desmitifica el discurso oficial de EE.UU. acerca de su papel bondadoso
y desinteresado con la "ayuda humanitaria", prometida por ejemplo a Venezuela,
cuando en Yemen apoya una de las crisis más grandes de este tipo que pone en
riesgo la vida de más de 18 millones de personas, un potencial genocidio solo
comparable con los crímenes más horrendos cometidos por el nazismo.
http://*******/2teuKTj


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2018)

*

Solo el más pequeño de los señalizados,
es más grande que todo el petróleo encontrado en Siria.*







Destroying Yemen by Isa Blumi - Paperback - University of California Press


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (27 Jun 2018)

*Yihadismo y drogas*

El papel de la droga en los diferentes escenarios de la Yihad desde #Afganistán hasta #Mali pasando por #Siria o #Somalia. La droga como eje central de los terroristas debido al poder financiero que genera y la independencia que logran

El narcoyihadismo


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2018)

*Yemeni War Report – June 26, 2018: Saudi-led Coalition Facing Setbacks Near al-Hudaydah*

Yemeni War Report


----------



## SPQR (29 Jun 2018)

Saudi Coalition forces consolidate positions near Hodeidah Airport June 2018 Yemen - YouTube

La olvidada guerra de Yemen



> Europa y Estados Unidos observan con indiferencia el conflicto por diversas razones. Los 28 millones de civiles yemeníes atrapados en la guerra no forman los pelotones de desarrapados, por lo general sirios, que afluyen a Europa por vía marítima o terrestre. Solo por ahora. Yemen padece el mayor riesgo de hambruna y de cólera del planeta, según la ONU, pero pemanece oculta bajo la bota territorial saudí, ajena a la mirada occidental. Los medios parecen más entretenidos con el programa de reformas sociales del Príncipe Heredero y hombre fuerte de Riad, Mohamed bin Salman, que con la brutal ofensiva aérea saudí contra el puerto de Hodeida, punto de entrada de la ayuda humanitaria en Yemen.
> 
> La incompetencia en la campaña aérea de la aviación saudí -que parece no distinguir a veces entre bases hutíes y hospitales- debería bastar a Riad para convencerse de que sola no logrará ganar la guerra en Yemen, pero sí puede provocar una catástrofe humanitaria. Si Arabia Saudí fuera capaz de extraer alguna lección de las campañas de Israel contra la milicia chií de Hizbolá -el paralelo libanés del caso yemení-, dejaría de dar coces contra el aguijón para abrir la vía negociadora.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2018)

mira que hay que ser inutil para no haberles cortado el acceso al mar aun...

Y no sacaria lecciones de hezbolah...


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jun 2018)

dije hace meses que esto es como la guerra del Rif con aviones y misiles, unos apalancados en las montañas incapaces de bajar y otros abajo sin poder subir.

bueno, hemos asistido al desembarco de Alhucemas, fallido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> dije hace meses que esto es como la guerra del Rif con aviones y misiles, unos apalancados en las montañas incapaces de bajar y otros abajo sin poder subir.
> 
> bueno, hemos asistido al desembarco de Alhucemas, fallido.



cualquier otro ejercito hasta el aleman de la WWII hubiera ya conquistado yemen...


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2018)

*
Las Fuerzas de la Resistencia Yemení liderada por los Huthíes muestran al mundo
un dron de ataque en una operación contra las tropas Saudíes.*


Yemen - Un dron HutÃ­ bombardea una ReuniÃ³n de tropas SaudÃ­es en la costa - 2 Julio 2018 - YouTube

En un vídeo reciénte, mostraron su nuevo dron de ataqu que logró bombardear una 
reunión de tropas Sauditas y mercenarias en la costa de Yemen, al Sur de la ciudad
de Al Hudaydah.

Las imágenes de gran calidad fueron tomadas por un dron de observación, mientras
que otro dron cargado con varios morteros bombardeo el objetivo masacrando a las
tropas Saudítas y Mercenarias que allí se encontraban, a la vez que destruyeron todos
los vehículos.

Algo que realmente está sorprendiendo es la gran puntería del dron al dejar caer en 
caída libre los morteros desde una gran altitud y en movimiento.


----------



## camila ferreira (6 Jul 2018)

Los frentes de la región siguen expandiéndose...


----------



## Wein (6 Jul 2018)

Entonces como va esta guerra? Aún no ha ganado Arabia Saudí tampoco?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jul 2018)

Wein dijo:


> Entonces como va esta guerra? Aún no ha ganado Arabia Saudí tampoco?



arabes ganando una guerra?..este hilo junto al de siria demuestra lo inutiles que son..todos..


----------



## JimJones (7 Jul 2018)

Horny Report 135 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(07/07 a las 01:19:56) 02:04:49 26932664 - iVoox


----------



## mazuste (11 Jul 2018)

*
Ansarolá: Riad usa a Daesh y AlQaeda para compensar su fiasco en Yemen *


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2018)

* - Marib - Gran Ofensiva de los Hutíes dan un duro golpe al Ejército Saudí - *
18 Julio 2018

Yemen - Marib - Gran Ofensiva de los HutÃ­es dan un duro golpe al EjÃ©rcito SaudÃ­ - 18 Julio 2018 - YouTube

*
Costa Oeste – Hutíes destruyen vehículos Saudíes y roban sus armas – *
19 Julio 2018

Yemen - Costa Oeste - HutÃ*es destruyen vehÃ*culos SaudÃ*es y roban sus armas - 19 Julio 2018 - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2018)

Cuando dicen gran ofensiva en realidad no pasan del centenar..


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cuando dicen gran ofensiva en realidad no pasan del centenar..



Pues a sido más que sufiente.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Jul 2018)

Marib es la cabeza de puente de Saud en Yemen tras el mar de arena que los separa, al pie de las montañas houties.

No se han movido las líneas desde el principio, algo se mueve parece.

Si la liberan, la retirada puede dejar un rastro de cadáveres en el desierto.

Seria el fin de la guerra, o de la posibilidad de ocupar Yemen al menos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jul 2018)

en los videos no se ve un solo cadaver saudi..pero bueno casi uno de los houthies le vuela la cabeza a su compañero al principio del video por ponerse demasiado cerca..


----------



## SPQR (22 Jul 2018)

Saudi Coalition Targeting Non-Military Convoys - with UK/US Bombs - YouTube

--------

TankerTrackers.com @TankerTrackers 20 jul.

Something happened on the 18th of July, 2018 at the #Riyadh refinery in #SaudiArabia. One report says that the Houthi rebels in Yemen attacked it with a drone while #ARAMCO said a fire broke out on account of an operational incident. We compare 18th vs 20th imagery for you. #OOTT



















---------

Yemen Observer @YemeniObserv Hace 11 horas

Graduation ceremony of Houthi anti-tank squad. Saegheh ATGM on 1-st picture.


----------



## SPQR (22 Jul 2018)

Saudi Arabia's US/UK Backed War against Women and Children in Yemen - YouTube


----------



## SPQR (25 Jul 2018)

Yemen Observer @YemeniObserv Hace 4 horas

Commander of the 4-th battalion of Aden security forces survived assassination attempt. 4 civilians were killed, 5 injured.














Twitter
--------------

Yemen Observer @YemeniObserv Hace 5 horas

Saudi SOF in Baqim district of Saada province.













----------

*Ejecuciones de presos a lo Barbaria wahabí. Son sus costumbres...*

Yemen Observer @YemeniObserv Hace 5 horas

Houthi media published a list of pro-coalition units who participated in the murder of prisoner in Lahj province. Also they showed the difference in the treatment with prisoners (inc. ISIS and Saudi soldiers).


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2018)

Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 49 minHace 49 minutos

A very dangerous development occurred today, the Houthis strike Abu Dhabi international airport with a UAV.
*
*Un acontecimiento muy peligroso ha ocurrido hoy, los Houthis atacan el aeropuerto internacional de Abu Dhabi con un UAV.*


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Jul 2018)

pgas dijo:


> *Babak Taghvaee*‏ @*BabakTaghvaee*​ Hace 9 horas
> 
> #*BREAKING*: Bab-el-Mandeb strait is nearly blocked by #*IRGC*'s #*Houthi* rebels after two #*SaudiArabia*|n oil Tankers were targeted which has resulted #*Saudi* ministry of energy to halt export of oil from #*RedSea*.
> 
> ...



parece que los houties no se rinden :Baile:


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2018)

The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians 2 hhace 2 horas

Saudis said their campaign in Yemen would last 2 weeks

More than 3 years later Saudis are begging UN for a settlement and end to conflict
*
*Los saudíes dijeron que su campaña en Yemen duraría 2 semanas

Más de 3 años después, los saudíes piden a la ONU una solución y el fin del conflicto*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Jul 2018)

Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> Saudis said their campaign in Yemen would last 2 weeks
> 
> ...



Grandes hitos de la cultura militar de ayer y hoy.

Solo les faltó decir que para navidades todos los chicos estarán en casa.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Jul 2018)

Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> Saudis said their campaign in Yemen would last 2 weeks
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Grandes hitos de la cultura militar de ayer y hoy.
> 
> Solo les faltó decir que para navidades todos los chicos estarán en casa.



"Begging" = "ruegan", que es todavía más humillante... ::


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2018)

*
El aeropuerto internacional de Abu Dhabi ha sido bombardeado *

El jueves, la fuerza Houthi anunció que su batallón de cohetes había atacado
el Aeropuerto Internacional de Abu Dhabi con sus drones armados.

Según la oficina oficial de comunicación de las fuerzas Houthi, su dron armado
Sammad-3 bombardeó el aeropuerto internacional de Abu Dhabi en represalia
por el papel permanente de los EAU en la Coalición Árabe.

Breaking: Houthi forces strike Abu Dhabi Airport for first time ever

---------- Post added 27-jul-2018 at 18:40 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> parece que los houties no se rinden :Baile:




Yemeni forces attack Saudi oil tankers in Red Sea - YouTube


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Jul 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ay que me lol


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2018)

*

Los Hutíes entrenan con nuevas armas anticarro *
25 Julio 2018 …

Yemen - Los HutÃ­es prueban nuevas armas en zonas desconocidas - 25 Julio 2018 - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jul 2018)

el titulo esta mal di mejor,,
La guerrilla financiada por IRAN prueba los nuevos PLAGIOS iranies de misiles occidentales 
y no son misiles son COHETES..




concretamente ese...
estos PERSAS solo saben PLAGIAR


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Jul 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el titulo esta mal di mejor,,
> La guerrilla financiada por IRAN prueba los nuevos PLAGIOS iranies de misiles occidentales
> y no son misiles son COHETES..
> 
> ...



Sí, a que es más rentable y barato, si es que ponerse y no parar.

Luego vienen las victorias, pero es lo de menos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Sí, a que es más rentable y barato, si es que ponerse y no parar.
> 
> Luego vienen las victorias, pero es lo de menos.



No es que haya muchas victorias iranies en su historia..
Y ya sabemos que pasa cuando comoras imitaciones en un chino...
Vamos pero en ese video cualquier ejercito hasta el del vaticano les hubiera barrido..
Mucho berrear pero los houthies siguen perdiendo terreno..a pesar de la severa initilidad del ejercito saudita..


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2018)

Pues parece que algo de daño si que hacen

Marib *
Los Hutíes revisan los restos del fracaso Saudí *
30 Julio 2018


Yemen - Marib - Los HutÃ­es revisan los restos del fracaso SaudÃ­ - 30 Julio 2018 - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2018)

um t-55s?en el bando saudi.?


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (2 Ago 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mucho berrear pero los houthies siguen perdiendo terreno..a pesar de la severa initilidad del ejercito saudita..



Algunos no tienen la suerte que la aviación rusa barra el terreno primero para lograr victorias fáciles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Ago 2018)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Algunos no tienen la suerte que la aviación rusa barra el terreno primero para lograr victorias fáciles.



Lo que hacen los rusos es lo mismo que en chechenia soltar bombas hasta que todo quede en escombros....el problema es luego cuando hay que entrar en esis escombros y no puedes usar los tamques2..
Los rusos no aprendieron de montecassino..


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lo que hacen los rusos es lo mismo que en chechenia soltar bombas hasta que todo quede en escombros....el problema es luego cuando hay que entrar en esis escombros y no puedes usar los tamques2..
> Los rusos no aprendieron de montecassino..



para eso están las termobaricas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2018)

visaman dijo:


> para eso están las termobaricas



Nah por mucho que las tirasen no parecen afectar a las rataa siempre salian mas..
Los moros no las temen....
Temen las de fosforo blanco..a pesar de que solo son humo..


----------



## mazuste (4 Ago 2018)

*
Los Hutíes siguen resistiendo a los Saudíes *
3 Agosto 2018

Yemen - Costa Oeste - Los HutÃ­es siguen resistiendo a los SaudÃ­es - 3 Agosto 2018 - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2018)

Los Hutíes lanzan ofensiva al Sur de Hudaydah y capturan varios mercenarios 
– 6 Agosto 2018







Las Fuerzas Yemeníes liderada por los Hutíes lanzando varias ofensivas al Sur
de la ciudad portuaria de Al Hudaydah, donde las tropas y mercenarios de Arabia
Saudita se estaban reagrupando para una ofensiva contra la ciudad estratégica
en la costa oeste.

En el ataque las fuerzas Hutíes lograron abatir a decenas de mercenarios y tropas 
saudíes, a la vez que capturaron a mas de 50 mercenarios que se rindieron cuando 
quedaron atrapados en varias localidades.






http://topeteglz.org/2018/08/07/videoyemen-los-huties-lanzan-ofensiva-al-sur-de-hudaydah-y-capturan-varios-mercenarios-6-agosto-2018/


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2018)

mercenarios sin botas ni calzado ni armas..¿?a mi me parece que captuaron a unos civiles ramdom y mas propaganda..

Normalmente abandonar las alturas para ir a un terreno llano contra un ejercito con fuerza aerea y blindados seria un suicidio...PEROOOO esto son ejercitos arabes,,,


----------



## bladu (8 Ago 2018)

Valientes pesmergas

http://videos.files.wordpress.com/J...iendo-un-gran-nc3bamero-6-agosto-2018_dvd.mp4


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2018)

*
Los Hutíes luchan contra los Saudíes en la frontera*
– 7 Agosto 2018

Las tropas de la resistencia Yemení liderada por los Hutíes combaten al Ejército
de Arabia Saudita en el propio territorio saudí cerca de la frontera Yemení, justo
en la provincia Saudí de Asir.

Los Hutíes lograron destruir buen número de blindados y vehículos de los Saudíes.

Arabia Saudita - Asir - Los HutÃ­es luchan contra los SaudÃ­es en la frontera - 7 Agosto 2018 - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2018)

buen numero de blindados?solo cuento 2 apc como mucho y varios toyotas de esos

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 00:55 ----------




bladu dijo:


> Valientes pesmergas
> 
> http://videos.files.wordpress.com/J...iendo-un-gran-nc3bamero-6-agosto-2018_dvd.mp4



cualquier ejercito del mundo los hubiera barrido...van a pie,sin camuflar en medio de la arena y sin cubrirse,,
pero suerte que estan contra un ejercito arabe..


----------



## NPI (10 Ago 2018)

Defensa antiaérea saudí intercepta dos misiles lanzados desde Yemen - Sputnik Mundo


Defensa antiaérea saudí intercepta dos misiles lanzados desde Yemen









*MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea de Arabia Saudí interceptaron dos misiles balísticos lanzados por los insurgentes hutíes desde Yemen, informó el canal Al Arabiya.*


El medio precisa que los misiles apuntaban contra la provincia de Jizán en el sur de Arabia Saudí.

Yemen vive desde 2014 un conflicto armado entre los partidarios del presidente Abdo Rabu Mansur Hadi y los rebeldes hutíes del movimiento Ansar Alá.

En marzo de 2015, intervino en el conflicto del lado del gobierno legítimo una coalición encabezada por Arabia Saudí e integrada mayormente por países del golfo Pérsico.

El conflicto yemení ha causado unos 9.500 muertos y unos 55.600 heridos entre marzo de 2015 y abril de 2018, según un informe de la Oficina de la ONU para la Coordinación de Asuntos Humanitarios.


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2018)

En venganza por la masacre del autobús escolar:*
Docenas de ocupantes sauditas y mercenarios eliminados en JAWF *

Después de la masacre del autobús escolar de Saada, en la que 51 niños yemeníes 
fueron asesinados y otros 79 civiles (la mayoría de ellos niños) gravemente heridos
por Arabia Saudí con armas USAnas, una de las escenas más escalofriantes fue un
padre yemení, presumiblemente un guerrero de Ansarullah - sosteniendo el cadáver 
abrasado y polvoriento de su hijo y gritando, "¡Esto es lo que ha hecho la coalición 
estadounidense-saudita! Ahora dime, ¿qué hizo este colegial? ¿Qué hizo él? ¿Qué? 
¡Juro por el Dios Todopoderoso que no detendrás nuestra venganza! ¡Juro por el Dios 
Todopoderoso que vengaremos a estos niños! "No hablaba por rabia y tristeza. 
Hablaba con gran convicción .

Los Houthis nunca han permitido que Al-Saud se salga con la suya con ninguno de 
sus crímenes y ellos no piensan empezar ahora. Vengaron la Masacre del Hospital 
Al-Thawra en Hudayda y lo han vuelto a hacer hoy para los niños de Dahyan.


Desde la tarde del domingo por la noche y madrugada del lunes, la Resistencia 
Yemení arrojó Katyushas sobre invasores sauditas-emiratíes en el distrito Masloub
de Jawf. Los ocupantes marroquíes, eritreos y bahreiníes también se contaban entre
los afectados en la andanada de cohetes y varios oficiales de inteligencia turcos 
también fueron atacados. En total, al menos 68 agresores recibieron los boletos de
primera clase para el infierno y alrededor de otras tres decenas de mercenarios del 
Imperio resultaron heridos.

El Katyusha, aunque es un proyectil más antiguo y menos avanzado que gran parte
del armamento casero que hemos visto utilizar en los defensores de Yemen en los
últimos meses para contrarrestar la coalición saudí respaldada por Estados Unidos, 
el Reino Unido e Israel, sigue siendo muy confiable y le sirvió a Ansarullah muy bien. 
Como lo demuestra la maravillosa exhibición de hoy. Hizbullah, por supuesto, usó el
Katyusha para cambiar las reglas de enfrentamiento contra 'Israel' en la década de 
los 90 y vemos a Ansarullah seguir los pasos de la Resistencia Islámica del Líbano 
en este momento para poner a Riad y sus aliados traidores en en fila.

mouqawamahmusic


----------



## mazuste (15 Ago 2018)

*
Más de 100 combatientes de la coalición saudí murieron en ataque fallido
a las posiciones de Houthis en Al-Durayhimi*

"Hoy 15 de agosto, los houthis repelieron el ataque de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita contra el centro del distrito de al-Durayhimi, ubicado en la costa occidental de Yemen, después de 72 horas de intensos enfrentamientos






*
Una fuente en el Ministerio de Defensa [leal a los houthis] dijo que combatientes 
houthi mataron a 180 combatientes yemeníes apoyados por Arabia Saudí e hirieron
a otros 136 durante los enfrentamientos en al-Durayhimi. Los cazadores de tanques
Houthis también destruyeron 20 vehículos de la coalició Saudita, incluidos varios
vehículos todo terreno Oshkosh Light Combat Tactical fabricados en Estados Unidos, *".

Over 100 Coalition-Backed Fighters Killed In Failed Attack On Houthis' Positions In Al-Durayhimi

La resistencia de Ansarollah también está actualmente luchando dentro de Arabia
Saudita en las regiones de Jizan y Najran. Hay combates a pocos kilómetros de la
ciudad de Najran ... 

Over 100 Coalition-Backed Fighters Killed In Failed Attack On Houthis' Positions In Al-Durayhimi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ago 2018)

si si todo cifras mas infladas que el ego de rubiales..luego si lo divides por 10 tienes la cifra exacta


----------



## NPI (19 Ago 2018)

CNN: La bomba que mató a 40 niños en un autobús escolar en Yemen fue fabricada en Estados Unidos - RT


*CNN: La bomba que mató a 40 niños en un autobús escolar en Yemen fue fabricada en Estados Unidos *


*La letal MK 82 guiada por láser y de 227 kilos de peso fue producida por Lockheed Martin y vendida a Arabia Saudita en el marco de un acuerdo de defensa de casi 110.000 millones de dólares. *







Mohammed Hamoud / Reuters


La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita usó una bomba de fabricación estadounidense en su ataque aéreo del pasado jueves que impactó contra un autobús de escolares que viajaban a un campamento de verano en Yemen, reveló la cadena CNN citando a expertos en armamento. Cuarenta niños perdieron la vida entre el total de 51 muertos y 79 heridos (56 de ellos menores) al que se elevó el trágico saldo de víctimas del bombardeo. 

La bomba que fue usada en la masacre fue una MK 82 guiada por láser y de 227 kilos de peso. Gracias al trabajo de expertos en municiones que analizaron los códigos númericos en una de las piezas de metralla recuperadas, se pudo determinar que la mortífera arma fue fabricada por uno de los principales contratistas de defensa de Washington, Lockheed Martin.


*Una prohibición que no duró ni un año*

La MK 82 es muy similar a la bomba que mató 155 personas y dejó cientos de heridos en un funeral en Yemen en 2016. Esa tragedia hizo que el exmandatario norteamericano Barack Obama prohibiera la venta de ese tipo de tecnología militar a Arabia Saudita debido a "preocupaciones concernientes a los derechos humanos".

Esta arma forma parte del armamento vendido a Arabia Saudita tras la firma de un acuerdo de defensa de casi 110.000 millones de dólares con el Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. en mayo del año pasado. Ese mes, Washington terminó con la prohibición impuesta por Obama al volver autorizar la venta a Riad de municiones de la variante Paveway (como MK 82).


*Así fueron las diversas reacciones al ataque contra el bus escolar:*

- Tras lo ocurrido, el Gobierno estadounidense rechazó toda responsabilidad alegando que no toma decisiones sobre los objetivos militares de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita.
- El portavoz de la coalición, el coronel saudita Turki Al Malki, remarcó que "no sería apropiado para la coalición hacer más comentarios mientras la investigación está en marcha" y que "toda baja civil es una tragedia".
- Arabia Saudita negó ataques dirigidos a civiles y dijo que el incidente era una "operación militar legítima" y una respuesta en represalia al lanzamiento de un misil balístico por parte de los hutíes el día anterior.
- Desde Naciones Unidas solicitaron una investigación independiente sobre el mortífero ataque.
- A inicios de esta semana, decenas de niños salieron a las calles de Saná, la capital de Yemen, para protestar contra la campaña de bombardeos de la coalición internacional liderada por Arabia Saudita, que ha causado numerosas víctimas entre la población civil del país.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2018)

La bomba del autubus fabricafa es USA..
Ok sherlock..
Acaso los moros saudies saben fabricar armas?..


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (21 Ago 2018)

El régimen criminal terrorista de Arabia Saudí es responsable de decenas de violaciones del Derecho Internacional Público, pero también viola los derechos de la mujer, de los niños, del trabajador. Es el peor país del mundo.

Los crímenes de la Casa Saud de Arabia


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2018)

Koldo Salazar López dijo:


> El régimen criminal terrorista de Arabia Saudí es responsable de decenas de violaciones del Derecho Internacional Público, pero también viola los derechos de la mujer, de los niños, del trabajador. Es el peor país del mundo.
> 
> Los crímenes de la Casa Saud de Arabia



Pero mire que ha habido tiempo para denunciarlo, creo que preparan un ataque contra Arabia Saidí.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2018)

*
Las Fuerzas Hutíes golpean a los invasores Saudíes *
- 21 Agosto 2018

Yemen - Hajjah - Las Fuerzas HutÃ­es golpean a los invasores SaudÃ­es - 21 Agosto 2018 - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2018)

*
Los Hutíes combaten a cara perro contra los Mercenarios Saudíes *
– 26 Agosto 2018


Una camarógrafo de la parte Yemení, logró captar el momento heroico de las Fuerzas de
la Resistencia Yemení liderada por los Hutíes en combates cara a cara contra las fuerzas
mercenarios de Arabia Saudita.

En las imágenes podemos ver como al menos 3 guerreros Hutíes se enfrentan en una
dura batalla a una banda superior de mercenarios de Arabia Saudita en una de la
montañas, incluso podemos ver como los Mercenarios son apoyados desde la otra 
montaña de atrás por mas fuerzas montados en varios vehículos artillados.

Las escenas demuestran que los Hutíes a pesar de ser minoría y no contar con una 
superioridad armamentística, su voluntad es mil veces superior a la de los mercenarios,
que solamente combaten por un puñado de billetes.






http://topeteglz.org/2018/08/27/videoyemen-los-huties-combaten-cara-a-cara-contra-los-mercenarios-saudies-26-agosto-2018/


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (28 Ago 2018)

Aunque las autoridades de Emiratos Árabes Unidos lo niegan, es posible que el aeropuerto de Dubai haya sido objetivo de un ataque con drones por parte de los Hutíes 

UAE denies Houthi rebels attacked Dubai airport with armed drone | The Independent


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2018)

Menudas demigrancias de ejercitos..


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2018)

Actualización del mapa de Yemen al 5- 9-18






https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1k_5mC2oHM9Lj4I5irFA0pkXbqKQ&ll=15.231019310638775%2C47.52726558526774&z=5


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Actualización del mapa de Yemen al 5- 9-18
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues para estar "ganando los houties.."veo el mapa que pierden terreno cada semana...a pesar de la INUTILIDAD ARABE en general


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (8 Sep 2018)

La milicia Ansarullah (Huthies) es la que está luchando con los saudíes:

¿Qué es la milicia Ansarullah?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2018)

Koldo Salazar López dijo:


> La milicia Ansarullah (Huthies) es la que está luchando con los saudíes:
> 
> ¿Qué es la milicia Ansarullah?



resumiendo los houthies que no reciben paguitas de iran


----------



## mazuste (11 Sep 2018)

"When Houthis Attack" - XXXI | September 2018 | Saudi Arabian border regions - YouTube


----------



## Kelbek (11 Sep 2018)

Houthis drones with artillery bombing some enemies military sites - YouTube

Artilleria houti guiada por el mismisimo allah.


----------



## mazuste (13 Sep 2018)

*Al Hudaydah – El Ejército Saudí intenta tomar el Aeropuerto*
– 12 Septiembre 2018


El Ejército de Arabia Saudita y sus mercenarios tarifados, intentaron tomar en el día de hoy
el Aeropuerto de la ciudad estratégica de Al Hudaydah, en una potente ofensiva lanzada 
contra las carreteras que rodean dicho Aeropuerto.

La Resistencia Yemení liderada por los Hutíes, lograron frenar el avance Saudí en varios tramos de las carreteras que habían sido bombardeadas por la aviación.

Yemen - Al Hudaydah - El EjÃ©rcito SaudÃ­ intenta tomar el Aeropuerto - 12 Septiembre 2018 - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (14 Sep 2018)

- Al Hudaydah -*
El Ejército Saudí se retira ante la investida Hutí *
13 Septiembre 2018

El Ejército de Arabia Saudita se a visto obligado una vez mas a retirarse de su ofensiva
contra el Aeropuerto de la ciudad portuaria de Al Hudaydah, ante los duros golpes de
las fuerzas de la resistencia Yemení liderada por los Hutíes, que impidieron acercarse
a varias áreas estratégicas alrededor del Aeropuerto.

Yemen - Al Hudaydah - El EjÃ©rcito SaudÃ­ se retira ante la investida HutÃ­ - 13 Septiembre 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Sep 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> - Al Hudaydah -*
> El Ejército Saudí se retira ante la investida Hutí *
> 13 Septiembre 2018



¿Han puesto una mujer al frente de las milicias? :XX:

Vaya con la IA del traductor


----------



## Ultimate (15 Sep 2018)

Misil balístico yemení golpea con precisión petrolera saudí Aramco | HISPANTV
_*Misil balístico yemení golpea con precisión petrolera saudí Aramco
viernes, 14 de septiembre de 2018 23:39







Las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado este viernes un misil balístico contra la compañía petrolera saudí Aramco, situada en el suroeste del reino árabe.

Según ha informado la cadena de televisión local Al-Masirah, las unidades misilísticas del Ejército yemení, secundadas por el movimiento popular Ansarolá, han lanzado un misil balístico, tipo Badr-1, contra los tanques de almacenamiento de combustible de Aramco en la provincia de Jizan.

Una fuente militar de Ansarolá ha detallado que el misil golpeó “con alta precisión” su objetivo y causó daños en las instalaciones saudíes, según el citado canal yemení. 

Los medios estatales saudíes, sin embargo, han indicado que el misil lanzado desde el territorio yemení fue interceptado y destruido por los sistemas de defensa antiaérea de Arabia Saudí.

En represalia por los bombardeos saudíes contra sus compatriotas, las fuerzas yemeníes han lanzado esta misma jornada un ataque con drones contra un centro de mando de operaciones de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) en las costas orientales de Yemen, que infligieron pérdidas en las filas agresoras.

Las fuerzas de Ansarolá han advertido en reiteradas ocasiones que las ciudades, así como las bases de los países involucrados en la guerra contra Yemen están al alcance de los misiles y drones yemeníes.

Las fuerzas del Ejército y del movimiento popular Ansarolá de Yemen realizan con frecuencia ataques en respuesta a la ofensiva militar de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados, como los EAU, contra Yemen, que se ha saldado con más de 11 000 yemeníes muertos, en su mayoría civiles, de acuerdo con los datos publicados por el Ministerio de Salud yemení.

La comunidad internacional, sobre todo la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), ha hecho insistentes llamados al régimen saudí para que ponga fin a esta “estúpida guerra”.*_



****


The Times: Príncipe heredero saudí ya tiene los días contados | HISPANTV
_*The Times: Príncipe heredero saudí ya tiene los días contados
sábado, 15 de septiembre de 2018 1:21

…


En cuanto a sus desaciertos internacionales, la prolongada guerra de Arabia Saudí contra Yemen, la cual cuesta mensualmente entre 5000 y 6000 millones de dólares, aseveró el analista, es un “pantano” creado por las medidas del actual príncipe heredero.


...
*_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2018)

Extraño que un scud haya impactado contra una refineria o lo que fuera y no haya un solo video del Incendio ,,tendria que verse con tantos moviles con camara


----------



## mazuste (17 Sep 2018)

– Asir – *
Los Hutíes abaten a varios mercenarios Saudíes en las montañas*
– 16 Septiembre 2018


Las Fuerzas de la Resistencia Yemení siguen combatiendo en varias zonas del territorio
a los invasores Saudíes y en especial a sus mercenarios, los cuales fueron nuevamente
masacrados por los Hutíes en varias ofensivas contra sus posiciones en las montañas
del Sur de Yemen. 
http://topeteglz.org/2018/09/16/videoyemen-asir-los-huties-abaten-a-varios-mercenarios-saudies-en-las-montanas-16-septiembre-2018/


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2018)

y la explosion de esa supuesta refineria para cuando?si dicen haber "impactado con precision":..


----------



## mazuste (18 Sep 2018)

Al-Hudaydah – *
Blindados Saudíes huyen de las fuerzas Hutíes *
17 Septiembre 2018


Las Fuerzas de la Resistencia Yemení, siguen combatiendo a los invasores Saudíes
al Sur de la ciudad costera de al-Hudaydah, los cuales intentan asaltar la ciudad y el
aeropuerto, pero los hutíes se lo están poniendo difícil, tanto que día tras día sufren 
una derrota al intentar tomar varios puntos estratégicos.

Yemen - Al-Hudaydah - Blindados SaudÃ­es huyen de las fuerzas HutÃ­es - 17 Septiembre 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (19 Sep 2018)

Saudi-led coalition strikes navy school in Yemen's Hodeidah: al-Masirah TV | Reuters

*La coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita ataca la escuela naval en Hodeidah de Yemen: al-Masirah TV*

EL CAIRO (Reuters) - Una coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita atacó una escuela de la armada en la ciudad portuaria de Hodeidah en Yemen, informó el canal Al-Masirah de Houthis el lunes por la noche.

Ningún comentario de la coalición estuvo disponible de inmediato.

La ciudad del Mar Rojo es el principal puerto del país y un salvavidas para millones de yemeníes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Sep 2018)

Ahi se nota la planificacion arabe de las guerras..
La costa deberia haberse tomado lo primero..


----------



## mazuste (24 Sep 2018)

* Los Hutíes atacan varios vehículos Saudíes en la frontera *

– 23 Septiembre 2018

Fuerzas de la Resistencia Yemení atacaron a varios vehículos y tropas Saudíes 
a lo largo de la frontera entre Yemen y Arabia Saudita, dentro del territorio Saudí 
donde los Hutíes tienen varios Kilómetros hacia dentro en algunos puntos de
Najran y Jizan.


----------



## SPQR (26 Sep 2018)

Articulo de la revista Ejercitos sobre Yemen. Hay que estar suscrito para poder leerlo.

La guerra civil de Yemen

---------

Mapa de situación:







-----

 Video:  Yemeni army foils infiltration attempt of coalition-backed militants in Taiz | Yemen Press Agency


----------



## mazuste (1 Oct 2018)

*
Hace más de tres años comenzaba en Yemen una triple guerra
que ha resultado en la peor crisis humanitaria del mundo*







La resistencia yemení continúa dando golpes impresionantes e inesperados
contra las fuerzas de Estados Unidos, OTAN y sauditas y Emiratos alineadas
con Israel que intentan imponer su voluntad imperial sobre el pueblo yemení.
Este, cuentan de ayer domingo, es un acto de guerra de la resistencia yemení
que los sauditas probablemente nunca vieron llegar: 
*
Fuerzas navales yemeníes atacan a los barcos saudíes en su propio puerto*
La Fuerza de Defensa Naval y Costera de la República del Yemen ha llevado
a cabo una incursión audaz y exitosa en la ciudad saudí de Jizan, infiltrándose
en la ciudad y causando numerosas bajas y destruyendo buques de guerra 
saudíes dentro del mismo puerto de Jizan.
Según Al-Masirah Media Network, las fuerzas especiales yemeníes infligieron
muchas bajas al ejército saudita, así como también quemaron y destruyeron 
varios buques de la armada saudita el domingo por la mañana.


----------



## hairoobluesky (2 Oct 2018)

sinceramente no le tengo mucha fe a la ONU.


----------



## Ultimate (9 Oct 2018)

Google Translate
_*Coalición saudita intenta rodear provincia estratégica en el norte de Yemen
Leith Aboufadel -
2018-10-09 0







BEIRUT, LEBANON (1:45 AM) - La Coalición Saudita está actualmente tratando de rodear la estratégica provincia de Hajjah en el norte de Yemen.

Dirigida por los leales a Hadi, la Coalición Saudita está en la ofensiva dentro de la Provincia de Hajjah mientras buscan eliminar a las fuerzas Houthi de la región de la frontera noroeste de Yemen.

Durante las últimas dos semanas, la Coalición Saudita ha capturado varias áreas en la Provincia de Hajjah, obligando a las tropas Houthi a retirarse hacia la costa.

Si la Coalición Saudita tiene éxito, las fuerzas Houthi ya no podrán reforzar a sus tropas que están actualmente a la ofensiva en las provincias de Jizan, Asir y Najran de Arabia Saudita.*_


Los saudies aprendiendo tácticas de guerra de los rusos. Espero que fracasen


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Oct 2018)

*Yemen acusa a Arabia Saudí de saquear sus recursos petroleros*
‎
| Octubre

El Ministerio del Petróleo y Minerales yemení ha acusado este sábado a Arabia Saudí de saquear los recursos petroleros de Yemen aprovechando el conflicto.

A través de un comunicado, esta Cartera ha denunciado que Riad transporta petróleo yemení al mar Arábigo a través de un oleoducto que se extiende desde el desierto de Rub al-Jali hasta las provincias de Hadramaut y Al-Mahrah, al sur de Yemen.

La nota ministerial agrega que la acción del régimen de los Al Saud —familia que gobierna Arabia Saudí— para saquear la riqueza de Yemen se realiza con la complicidad del fiel aliado de Riad, el expresidente yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi.

El comunicado afirma que la reciente medida del reino árabe ha provocado protestas de los residentes de Al-Mahrah y otras provincias que aún se encuentran bajo el control de los aliados de Arabia Saudí.

Además, la misma Cartera ha pedido a las Naciones Unidas y al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU (CSNU) que luchen a través de mecanismos legales contra la ocupación y el saqueo de recursos yemeníes por parte de Arabia Saudí.

Con el acceso al mar Arábigo, el reino no se limitará al estrecho de Ormuz o al de Bab el-Mandeb, ambos puntos estratégicos de obstrucción que afectan sus rutas actuales de transporte de petróleo.

Además de esta nueva medida, Arabia Saudí –que lidera una campaña militar contra Yemen desde marzo de 2015– ha impuesto un bloqueo completo de la ciudad portuaria de Al-Hudayda, impidiendo la entrada de todo tipo de mercancías, incluidos medicamentos y combustibles, provocando hambruna en la población yemení.


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (9 Oct 2018)

Aparte de la masacre en Yemen, el régimen wahabista de Arabia Saudí ha secuestrado y asesinado en su consulado en Estambul al periodista saudí disidente Jamal Khashoggi. Y mientras tanto seguimos con el rollo de que son nuestros "hermanos árabes"

El caso Jamal Khashoggi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Oct 2018)

mas que nuestro shermanos arabes son los tontos ricos a los que vendemos armas y blindados aunque no sepan usarlos


----------



## mazuste (10 Oct 2018)

*
Francotiradores yemeníes matan y hieren a 50 mercenarios saudíes en un día.*

*
Los Hutíes se enfrentan a una nueva ofensiva lanzada desde Asir *
– 9 Octubre 2018






http://topeteglz.org/2018/10/09/videoyemen-los-huties-se-enfrentan-a-una-nueva-ofensiva-lanzada-desde-asir-9-octubre-2018/


----------



## mazuste (14 Oct 2018)

*
Los Houthis atacan más posiciones militares en el sur de Arabia Saudita*

El 12 de octubre, los hutíes atacaron el puesto fronterizo de al-Ruqa y varias otras
posiciones del ejército saudí en la provincia de Jizan, sur de Arabia Saudita, según
la televisión yemení al-Masirah.

Durante el ataque transfronterizo, los combatientes hutíes mataron e hirieron a varios
soldados del ejército saudí. Los hutíes también capturaron equipos avanzados de
reconocimiento y un montón de municiones.

‫Ø¬ÙŠØ²Ø§Ù† - Ø¹Ù…Ù„ÙŠØ© Ø§Ù‚ØªØ­Ø§Ù… Ù„Ø¨Ø±Ø¬ Ø±Ù‚Ø§Ø¨Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø±Ù‚Ø¹Ø© ÙˆÙ…ÙˆØ§Ù‚Ø¹ Ø§Ø®Ø±Ù‰ Ù…Ø¬Ø§ÙˆØ±Ø© ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹Ø© Ù„Ù„Ø¬ÙŠØ´ Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠ‬&lrm; - YouTube

news-front


----------



## mazuste (16 Oct 2018)

Resumen de la historia las últimas décadas de Yemen, en inglés

Yemen - 28 years of history explained - Ø´Ø±Ø­ Ù„28 Ø³Ù†Ø© Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø§Ø­Ø¯Ø§Ø« ÙÙŠ Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù† - YouTube


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Oct 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Resumen de la historia las últimas décadas de Yemen, en inglés
> 
> Yemen - 28 years of history explained - Ø´Ø±Ø* Ù„28 Ø³Ù†Ø© Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø§Ø*Ø¯Ø§Ø« ÙÙŠ Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù† - YouTube



En ese video es como si Israel no existiera.


----------



## mazuste (16 Oct 2018)

Artistas del escondrijo artillero...

‫Ù…Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯ Ù†ÙˆØ¹ÙŠØ© ÙˆÙ„Ø£ÙˆÙ„ Ù…Ø±Ø© Ù„Ø¹Ù…Ù„ÙŠØ© Ø¥Ø·Ù„Ø§Ù‚ ØµÙˆØ§Ø±ÙŠØ® Ø¨Ø§Ù„Ø³ØªÙŠØ© Ù…Ù† Ù…Ù†ØµØ§Øª ØªØ­Øª Ø£Ø±Ø¶ÙŠØ© #ÙˆØ§Ù„Ù‚Ø§Ø¯Ù…_Ø§Ø¹Ø¸Ù…‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Los Houthis atacan más posiciones militares en el sur de Arabia Saudita*
> 
> El 12 de octubre, los hutíes atacaron el puesto fronterizo de al-Ruqa y varias otras
> ...





Puede VERSE LA lamentable fortaleza saudi,,y luego en temas calientes salen diciendo que nos van a consquistar..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Oct 2018)

cuco dijo:


> Los Emiratos contratan humoristas americanos para hacer amigos en Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



normal luego vease las chapuzas que hacen en sus embajadas


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Oct 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Puede VERSE LA lamentable fortaleza saudi,,y luego en temas calientes salen diciendo que nos van a consquistar..



Bueno, bueno, no compare unos tipos duros de las montañas de Yemen con unas poblaciones comandadas por unos mierdas corruptos y traidores.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, no compare unos tipos duros de las montañas de Yemen con unas poblaciones comandadas por unos mierdas corruptos y traidores.



ya bueno,pero cualquier posicion defensiva en una frontera en guerra seria algo asi..






---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 09:18 ----------

o asi


----------



## mazuste (22 Oct 2018)

Los Hutíes repelen una ofensiva Saudí 
– 20 Octubre 2018

La Resistencia Yemení liderados por los Hutíes lograron repeler una ofensiva de las tropas
Saudíes en las montañas rocosas cercanas a la ciudad Najrán, zona bajo control Yemení
en territorio Saudí a pocos Kilómetros de la frontera con Yemen.

‫#Ù†Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ù† ÙƒØ³Ø± Ù…Ø­Ø§ÙˆÙ„Ø© ØªÙ‚Ø¯Ù… ÙØ§Ø´Ù„Ø© Ù„Ù…Ù†Ø§ÙÙ‚ÙŠ Ø§Ù„Ø¹Ø¯ÙˆØ§Ù† Ù‚Ø¨Ø§Ù„Ø© Ø¬Ø¨Ù„ Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¯ÙŠØ³‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (23 Oct 2018)

*
Así es como se plasman las derrotas. Arrabia está recibiendo leña en Yemen,
el video muestra por sí mismo la línea de vehículos blindados destruidos.*

‫Ù…Ø´Ù‡Ø¯ Ù…Ø±Ø¹Ø¨ Ù…ØµÙŠØ± Ø§Ù„Ø§Ø±ØªØ§Ù„ Ø§Ù„Ø§Ù…Ø§Ø±Ø§ØªÙŠØ© Ùˆ Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠ© ÙÙŠ Ø§Ù„ÙŠÙ…Ù† 21 10 2018‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2018)

Sii estan intactos..quecojjnes,,esos moros saldrian por patas,,ya no es la primera vez que teniendo ventaja en blindados y calibres 50 varios los moros salen por piernas ante infanteria ligera con aks..


----------



## la mano negra (25 Oct 2018)

Madre mía , que valor más desaforado muestran los yemeníes en sus acciones bélicas . Se enfrentan con fusiles y chancletas a los helicópteros de ataque Apache saudíes. Es increíble. Hay que ser valientes para hacer algo así. Hombres menudos , delgados como la hoja de una espada toledana, duros y fibrosos , de voz tenue pero con voluntad de acero . Su pueblo está siendo exterminado por una guerra de sitio de una crueldad inhumana y ellos tratan a sus prisioneros de forma humana y correcta .Son dignos de admiración.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2018)

la mano negra dijo:


> Madre mía , que valor más desaforado muestran los yemeníes en sus acciones bélicas . Se enfrentan con fusiles y chancletas a los helicópteros de ataque Apache saudíes. Es increíble. Hay que ser valientes para hacer algo así. Hombres menudos , delgados como la hoja de una espada toledana, duros y fibrosos , de voz tenue pero con voluntad de acero . Su pueblo está siendo exterminado por una guerra de sitio de una crueldad inhumana y ellos tratan a sus prisioneros de forma humana y correcta .Son dignos de admiración.



Tanto como valor...tienen enfrente a un ejercito arabe ...cualquier cabrero andaluz vale por 4 soldados arabes..
Y recordemis que estan armados por iran desde 2009..metiendose en un fregado en esta guerra fria persa arabe..


----------



## PalPueblo (4 Nov 2018)

Lo puse en otro hilo pero vale para este:



> forbes:
> 
> How Mastercard Is Bringing Digital Innovation To Refugees Around The Globe
> 
> ...



Parecen soldadescos cobrando la paga


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Nov 2018)

_Un verdadero líder sufre con su pueblo. La imagen habla por si misma. Por eso Yemen resistirá y vencerá!! _


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> _Un verdadero líder sufre con su pueblo. La imagen habla por si misma. Por eso Yemen resistirá y vencerá!! _



Notese como cambia la bandera YEMENI por la HOUTHI,,se nota que no les gusto a ciertos seguidores que los houthies se cargasen a un expresidente...


----------



## Kelbek (9 Nov 2018)

Los houtis cercaron el sur de hudaydah ayer


----------



## mazuste (13 Nov 2018)

*
Movimiento yemení Ansarolá dice tener bajo su control Al-Hudayda:
*
Movimiento yemenÃ­ AnsarolÃ¡ dice tener bajo su control Al-Hudayda - YouTube


----------



## Dinero Consciente (15 Nov 2018)

7.000 civiles muertos en Yemen. 
España, Gran Bretaña y otros siguen vendiendo armas a Arabia Saudí. Qué siga el negocio!!! Qué vergüenza me da el ser humano.


----------



## SPQR (15 Nov 2018)

La investigadora Leyla Hamad, especialista en Yemen: «Es el patio trasero de Arabia Saudí»

La investigadora Leyla Hamad, especialista en Yemen: «Es el patio trasero de Arabia Saudí».

La guerra es el único medio de supervivencia», lamenta Leyla Hamad Zahonero (Madrid, 1979), investigadora de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, coatura de «Yemen. La clave olvidada del mundo árabe» (Alianza, 2014) y especialista del país árabe, donde vivió cinco años y al que consagró su tesis doctoral. «La gente lucha para llevar un plato de comida a su familia», explica a ABC. 

----------

Los soldados de Barbaria, disparan contra manifestantes.

Saudi soldiers fire at Yemeni protesters in al-Mahrah, killing one | Middle East Eye

-----------

¿Alto el fuego en Hodeidah o un simple parón?


AFP news agency Cuenta verificada @AFP

7:07 - 14 nov. 2018

#BREAKING Yemen government camp ordered to halt Hodeida offensive: commanders

#UPDATE Forces loyal to Yemen's government have halted an offensive on the lifeline port of #Hodeida as the UAE, a key member of the pro-government coalition, threw its weight behind the 'early convening' of UN-led peace talks


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2018)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> 7.000 civiles muertos en Yemen.
> España, Gran Bretaña y otros siguen vendiendo armas a Arabia Saudí. Qué siga el negocio!!! Qué vergüenza me da el ser humano.



bueno MAS dinero..total los houthies estan siendo financiados por quienes pusieron una IED en libano y mato a 4 de nuestros soldados oseas IRAN.. que financia a podemos ..


----------



## mazuste (18 Nov 2018)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Alto el fuego en Hodeidah o un simple parón?
> AFP news agency Cuenta verificada @AFP
> 7:07 - 14 nov. 2018
> #BREAKING Yemen government camp ordered to halt Hodeida offensive: commanders
> #UPDATE Forces loyal to Yemen's government have halted an offensive on the lifeline port of #Hodeida as the UAE, a key member of the pro-government coalition, threw its weight behind the 'early convening' of UN-led peace talks



*
Pues si, parece que la coalición Emiratos y Arabia Saudita detuvo su último intento
de conquistar Hodeidah en Yemen. Intentan vender el parón como gesto humanitario,
pero la ofensiva ha acabado colapsando debido a que su ataqueles ha salido rana
cuando sus mercenarios se encontraron con un campo de minas y ataques con misiles,
con un número de bajas demasiado elevado.*

*Vídeo 1*
*Vídeo 2*


----------



## mazuste (19 Nov 2018)

* Hutíes anuncian el cese de ataques contra la coalición de Arabia Saudita en Yemen *

"Tras nuestros contactos con el enviado de la ONU y su petición de parar los ataques
con drones y misiles […] anunciamos nuestra iniciativa […] de cesar los ataques con
misiles y drones contra los países agresores"

HutÃ­es anuncian el cese de ataques contra la coaliciÃ³n de Arabia Saudita en Yemen - YouTube

https://es.rt.com/6cgm


----------



## bladu (19 Nov 2018)

Recopilatorio de las mejores jugadas Houthis:

Houthis fight back | November 13th 2018 | Hodeidah, Yemen - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwI7tPA1S-4

Grandismo video este tambien

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT1WgFe-1Kc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jtnUAeuIbM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp9G2l5kQ4Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0fy6iVTGks


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Nov 2018)

*AP: Un tercio de los muertos en ataques de drones de EE.UU. en Yemen en 2018 son civiles*‎
| Octubre

El recuento de los muertos entre la población civil en Yemen no es una tarea fácil: es complicado no solo verificar las identidades, sino también la posible afiliación a algún grupo armado. Según estimaciones de AP, este año al menos 30 de las 88 personas en total que murieron a causa de los ataques aéreos de drones estadounidenses probablemente no pertenecían a Al Qaeda y eran civiles.

En su análisis el medio utilizó “una base de datos independiente considerada una de las más fiables para el seguimiento de los casos de violencia en Yemen” y así llegó a la conclusión de que un tercio de todos los que murieron en los ataques de drones en 2018 eran civiles. El Ministerio de Defensa de EE.UU. no emite su asesoramiento del saldo de muertos.

El recuento realizado por los periodistas de AP y la Oficina de Periodismo de Investigación mostró que a lo largo de los dos años que Donald Trump lleva en el poder, en Yemen se llevaron a cabo 176 ataques aéreos, mientras que bajo la Administración de Barack Obama fueron 154 en los ocho años.

Basándose en entrevistas con testigos, familiares, líderes locales y activistas, AP determinó que 24 de los muertos este año fueron civiles y al menos 6 eran combatientes de fuerzas progubernamentales yemeníes (EE.UU. y la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita apoyan al presidente yemení en exilio).

Según la Oficina de Periodismo de Investigación, entre 2009 y 2016 en Yemen murieron 1.020 personas a causa de los drones de EE.UU.; en 2017 y 2018 fueron 205. Los datos del Proyecto de Datos de Eventos y Ubicación de Conflictos Armados (ACLED, por sus siglas en inglés) ofrecen otra cifra: 331 muertos en los últimos dos años.


*“Vivimos con miedo, los drones no se van del cielo”*

Un yemení que perdió a dos familiares en un ataque de dron en la provincia de Bayda el 1 de enero de este año explicó a AP que no tienen ninguna afiliación. “Son unos simples campesinos que no saben leer ni escribir”, comentó. “Vivimos con miedo. Los drones no se van del cielo”, agregó.

Varias semanas después, un pastor de 14 años fue alcanzado por un dron mientras pastaba las cabras junto con un obrero a pocos kilómetros de un puesto de control que había sido tomado por Al Qaeda.

En la provincia de Hadramaut, además de los miembros de Al Qaeda los drones mataron en marzo a civiles que escapaban en coches de la provincia cercana de Yauf. Entre las víctimas hubo 6 hombres, 2 menores de 10 y 14 años y un joven de 18 años.

El 14 de mayo, dos hombres murieron en otro ataque de dron estadounidense mientras atravesaban la zona de la provincia de Shabwa en la que había combatientes de Al Qaeda. El hermano de uno de ellos dijo a AP que no eran milicianos y que su hermano fallecido luchaba en contra de los hutíes, aunque un oficial de seguridad yemení afirmó (sin respaldar sus palabras con pruebas) que ambos muertos eran miembros de Al Qaeda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Nov 2018)

Bueno veo que en los paises arabes es tradicion seguir con la vida normal a pesar de que hay una guerra...
Ni racionamiento ni alarmas antiaereas ni na..
Que recuerdos en bagdag cuando miles de civiles fueron a sus trabajos para toparse con columnas blindadas usanas que disparaban a todo lo que se movia..


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2018)

*

Yemen ataca con misiles base aérea saudí y destruye helicópteros 
*
El Ejército yemení, apoyado por combatientes de Ansarolá, lanzó el miércoles
por la noche varios misiles balísticos, algunos de ellos de tipo Badr-1, contra
la zona militar Bir Askar, en Najran, informó la televisión por satélite yemení
Al Masirah.








Los misiles golpearon con alta precisión los blancos apuntados e impactaron la 
plataforma de aterrizaje de helicópteros Apache de Arabia Saudí, además de destruir 
varias aeronaves saudíes, reportó el medio que cita una fuente anónima de la unidad 
misilística del Ejército yemení.
http://htv.mx/1tl3


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2018)

*
Como los houthis destruyen vehículo saudita con copia iraní de lanzamisiles TOW*

El 29 de noviembre, el ala mediática de los houthis publicó vídeo que mostraba
a los combatientes hutíes destruyendo dos vehículos militares del ejército saudí
en la provincia de Jizan, al sur del Reino, con misiles guiados antitanque Toophan 
iraníes.

Esta fue la primera vez que se vio este arma iraní en el campo de batalla yemení.

‫Ø¬ÙŠØ²Ø§Ù† - ØªØ¯Ù…ÙŠØ± Ø¢Ù„ÙŠØªÙŠÙ† Ù„Ù…Ù†Ø§ÙÙ‚ÙŠ Ø§Ù„Ø¬ÙŠØ´ Ø§Ù„Ø³Ø¹ÙˆØ¯ÙŠ Ø´Ø±Ù‚ Ø§Ù„Ø¯ÙˆØ¯ Ø¨ØµØ§Ø±ÙˆØ®ÙŠÙ† Ù…ÙˆØ¬Ù‡ÙŠÙ†‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Dic 2018)

*Un gran paso: ONU reconoce miles de víctimas civiles en Yemen*

La ONU ha ofrecido un nuevo balance de víctimas de la agresión saudí a Yemen, lo que según un analista es un gran paso para encontrar una solución a la crisis.

En una entrevista concedida este viernes desde Cádiz (España) a HispanTV, el analista político Juan Luís González Pérez ha abordado la nueva cifra de muertos y heridos en Yemen proporcionada por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) tras casi cuatro años de campaña militar de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados contra el país más pobre del mundo árabe.

“Obviamente, que la ONU reconozca estas 16 000 víctimas civiles del conflicto es un gran paso adelante, porque entre otras cosas parece indicar que la ONU se va a tomar un poco más en serio este conflicto y se va a empeñar de manera más honda en trabajar para su solución”, ha expuesto el experto.

Pérez ha descrito como “una señal positiva” el nuevo balance, en particular porque a su juicio el organismo internacional ha estado “tonteando” durante mucho tiempo, al ofrecer cifras que contradecían las imágenes de los medios de los bombardeos de Arabia Saudí en Yemen. “Todo el mundo se sorprendía de las cifras anteriores”, ha señalado.

La cifra, ha estimado sin embargo el analista, “se queda bastante corta” ya que se limita a personas que han perdido la vida en ataques directos, dejando fuera las muertes indirectas por causas como brotes de cólera que son consecuencia directa de los ataques del régimen de los Al Saud.

En otro momento de la entrevista, Pérez ha dicho que los yemeníes están defendiendo su tierra, su vida y su libertad, y la mayor parte de quienes los atacan son mercenarios extranjeros que solamente luchan por dinero.

Según las Naciones Unidas, más de 65 000 personas han muerto o resultado heridas en el conflicto, y la cifra sigue subiendo. Entre agosto y octubre, se registraron casi 1500 víctimas mortales entre la población civil, lo que representa una media de más de un centenar de muertos y heridos a la semana.

“Cada nuevo día de conflicto provoca más sufrimiento a una población civil maltratada y agotada”, ha lamentado este viernes una portavoz del Alto Comisionado de Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados (ACNUR), Shabia Mantoo.

Fuente: HispanTV Noticias

La entrada ‘Un gran paso: ONU reconoce miles de víctimas civiles en Yemen’ se publicÃ³ primero en biTs RojiVerdes.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2018)

¿Será por eso que ahora todo es accidental? :ouch:
*
Estados Unidos repostó accidentalmente cazas Sauditas sobre Yemen*







En medio del trajin por parte del Senado para votar sobre el findel apoyo estadounidense
a la coalición liderada por los saudíes que libra la guerra en Yemen esta semana, un 
nuevo informe indica que las cisternas estadounidenses han estado reabasteciendo de 
combustible los aviones de la coalición saudita con gas pagado por los contribuyentes
estadounidenses debido a "errores en contabilidad."...
https://aml.ink/jlQ94


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2018)

ya ves que tu que drama,,por gasolina,,cuando macharon los cruceros gringos a las baterias antibuque houthie.s..


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2018)

El senador Bernie Sanders interviene en el debate previo a la histórica votación sobre 
la retirada de Estados Unidos de la guerra en Yemen: "Nuestras armas se usan para
matar a civiles". Aunque el Senado dé luz verde, la Cámara de Representantes vetará 
la medida.







Una posible luz de sensatez y esperanza de paz. A algunos políticos les cuesta negar 
que EEUU es el mayor promotor de inestabilidad mundial, vía embargos, bases militares,
guerras comerciales...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2018)

Si sin fuera porque IRAN arma a los houthies desde 2009..y korea del norte vendia los scuds al antiguo ejercito yemeni..
pero bueno en USA lo que dice el senado suele ir a misa...
recordemos que esto es un pulso entre arabia saudi y IRAN a ver quien logra tomar yemen y su arenas estrategicas... auqneu la verdad que los hothies se cargasen a un expresidente no fue popular para ganar adeptos..

---------- Post added 14-dic-2018 at 00:58 ----------








veo que los moros siguen a paso de tortuga por la costa..cosa que cualquier otro ejercito ya habria cerrado en menos de un mes


----------



## bladu (23 Dic 2018)

Arriba con el hilo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxki5b14o7M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ws1ogJpIcA


----------



## mazuste (23 Dic 2018)

*
Los Hutíes derriban un drone CH-4 Saudí *
23 Diciembre 2018

Los Hutíes logran derribar este Domingo un Drone CH-4 Saudí cuando sobrevolaba
la ciudad Noroeste de Sa´dah, al ser alcanzado por un misil tierra-aire de los Hutíes.

Los Drones CH-4 son originarios de China, pero son producidos también por Arabia 
Saudita bajo licencia China desde Abril de 2017.

Yemen - SaÂ´dah - Los HutÃ­es derriban un drone CH-4 SaudÃ­ - 23 Diciembre 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Dic 2018)

Entender el conflicto de Yemen | biTs RojiVerdes

El conflicto de Yemen, si tuviese que definirse con un sólo calificativo, sería con el de «guerra incómoda». Incómoda para los gobiernos de occidente, pues inequívocamente están del lado de los criminales de guerra, de los violadores de los derechos humanos, de los asesinos de niños. Incómoda para los medios de comunicación, que juegan —una vez más— el papel de cómplices necesarios con los agresores mediante la ocultación de la verdad y el encubrimiento de los crímenes contra la humanidad que se suceden cada día en el país más pobre de Medio Oriente y el más poblado de la península Arábiga.




Sin embargo, de cuando en cuando, la gravedad de la situación obliga a los medios de masas a ocuparse por unos días del último bombardeo saudí contra escuelas, hospitales, mezquitas o autobuses cargados de niños. Pero la atención mediática suele durar poco, sólo hasta que pueda ser distraída de nuevo con otras noticias más del agrado, bien del consejo de administración que controla el medio de su propiedad, bien de sus anunciantes públicos y privados. 

Ambas instancias colaboran, se confabulan y traman para que «la mayor crisis humanitaria por la que atraviesa la humanidad», apenas si merezca una mínima atención de la opinión pública mundial y evite que esta pueda activarse para exigir responsabilidades a sus gobiernos nacionales o a los chiringuitos desinformadores de masas.

Ese es el motivo de que, al margen de algunas someras pinceladas de trazo grueso, por lo general escabrosas, apenas nadie sepa qué está sucediendo realmente en Yemen y cómo se ha llegado a esta situación. Y no, no es que el tema sea tan complejo como para que no pueda ser comprendido por la mayoría de la población, ninguno en política internacional lo es. Lo que sucede es que, las contradicciones entre lo que dice defender un gobierno o un estado y lo que hace en la práctica, son tan grandes que, su conocimiento, haría socavar —aún más— la credibilidad y la confianza del pueblo en la clase dirigente. Por eso es tan importante para el poder mantenernos alejados de este tipo de disquisiciones. Un ejemplo, Estados Unidos quiere proyectarse a sí mismo como un exportador de democracia. Si la opinión pública fuese consciente de las dictaduras y tiranías que su país ha impuesto en el mundo y cómo lo ha hecho, su discurso no le duraría un segundo, pero ni en el exterior, ni tampoco en el interior. De saberlo, a pocos norteamericanos se les ocurriría izar orgullosos una bandera de barras y estrellas en la puerta de casa al comenzar el día.

Yemen sufre, desde su reunificación en 1990 entre la República Árabe del Yemen (Norte) y la marxista República Democrática Popular (Sur) muchas tensiones no resueltas, tanto internas, de carácter político y étnico confesional, como externas. El país ha sido objeto de constantes invasiones por parte de Arabia Saudí, que siempre ha pretendido apropiarse de todo su territorio. De hecho, ocupa impunemente desde los años 30 del pasado siglo hasta hoy, regiones costeras del noroeste yemení gracias al apoyo británico. 

Los últimos episodios de inestabilidad en el país se relacionan con las «primaveras árabes» organizadas desde occidente para controlar la región. En 2011, las revueltas y la espiral de represión y violencia provocaron la caída del presidente Saleh, quien dimitió en favor del vicepresidente al Hadi. La insurrección no terminó ahí, todo lo contrario. Los houthies, un indómito pueblo norteño de confesión chií alzado en armas, apoyado por facciones del ejército y población suní, conquistó la capital, haciendo dimitir y huir a Hadi a Adén y luego a Arabia Saudí. Posteriormente, seguramente asesorado por los saudíes, dijo revocar su dimisión anterior (cuando ya no era nadie) y pidió a sus patronos ayuda para acabar con la insurrección revolucionaria. En 2015, Arabia Saudí creó una coalición para tratar de restituir a su títere en el poder, aun a costa de provocar decenas de miles, quizá centenares de miles de muertos, la destrucción total del país y la irrupción de al Qaeda y el Estado Islámico en amplias regiones de Yemen.

Lo que parecía que iba a ser un paseo militar de varios ejércitos regulares, apoyados por miles de mercenarios pagados con montañas petrodólares, pronto se convirtió en un verdadero pantanal en el que Arabia Saudí ha sufrido multitud de humillaciones en su propio territorio, invadido en numerosas ocasiones por los rebeldes houthies de Ansarolá. Miles de mercenarios occidentales han muerto, son entrenados por Israel en campos secretos del Neguev y pagados generalmente con dinero emiratí. Muchos de ellos, como los ex-militares y narcoterroristas colombianos implicados en el conflicto, han vuelto a sus países de origen, apabullados por la feroz resistencia yemení.


Para tratar de controlar un discurso que ya tienen cuesta arriba, muchos medios, siguiendo la política de comunicación de EEUU e Israel, acusan a Irán de armar a la resistencia chií, pretendiendo justificar así la presencia saudí y mostrarlo como un juego a dos. Pero jamás han podido demostrar ninguna de sus acusaciones. Un país absolutamente cercado, bloqueado y sitiado por tierra, mar y aire no tiene por dónde recibir cargamentos de armas y, más aún, sin que los ojos del Pentágono lo registren todo inequívocamente desde el cielo. Pero hasta la fecha no hay ni una sola prueba de ello. Todos son suposiciones basadas en una resistencia frente a los invasores que nadie habría esperado a priori.

Todas las guerras son crueles en grado sumo, pero la guerra saudí contra Yemen es especialmente salvaje. Tras años de encubrimiento, la ONU ya reconoce que las víctimas civiles superan las 16.000, pero sin contar las muertes provocadas por la hambruna o por las enfermedades que han surgido por la falta de agua y medicinas agravadas por el criminal bloqueo. Save the Children admite que han podido morir en los últimos años alrededor de 85.000 niños y niñas durante la agresión, una cifra que, sumada a las víctimas directas, y que debería servir para establecer sanciones internacionales directas contra la coalición agresora —sobre todo contra Arabia Saudí— y juzgar a sus líderes, especialmente a MBS, ministro de la guerra, por crímenes de guerra.

Pero no, la legislación internacional sólo se aplica a los enemigos de Estados Unidos. Los aliados del imperio tienen patente de corso para violar todos los convenios y las disposiciones que protegen a la infancia o a los civiles en conflictos sin temor a ningún tipo de represalias. Arabia Saudí tiene en sus manos la estabilidad del dólar como moneda de referencia y reserva mundial ligada a sus ventas de petróleo y juega con esa baza para doblegar al resto del mundo. Las enormes compras de armamento y las inversiones que hacen en el extranjero son otras armas de coerción importantes que usan como moneda de cambio para que hagan la vista gorda a las violaciones de los derechos humanos, dentro y fuera de sus fronteras.

Pero ¿qué persigue Arabia Saudí en Yemen? Ya hemos hablado de los apetitos expansionistas de los Saud. Se estima que Riad extrae ilegalmente el 65% del petróleo yemení a través de pozos situados en las inmediaciones de las fronteras con la colaboración de la empresa francesa Total y la complicidad del expresidente al Hadi. Algunas fuentes aseguran que las reservas yemeníes podrían ser mucho mayores que las saudíes. Por si fuera poco, Arabia Saudí pretende exportar su crudo a través de un gasoducto que vaya desde Hadramaut al puerto yemení de Adén, evitando así el Golfo Pérsico y el Estrecho de Ormuz, controlados desde el norte por Irán. Como siempre, las reservas petroleras y la geopolítica del transporte del crudo están detrás de la mayoría de los conflictos mundiales.

Como en el caso de Siria, tratarán de hacernos ver que lo que sucede en Yemen es una guerra civil. Pero no hay dos bandos nacionales luchando entre sí como tales. La estructura de país está del lado de los houthies y sus aliados. En el sur existe sólo un conglomerado de invasores, mercenarios y terroristas que mantienen invadida a una población que no tiene clara qué será de ella en el futuro. Muchos creen que el país ya no volverá a estar unido jamás. Esperemos que se equivoquen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2018)

no hace falta un tocho para resumir lo de yemen...
Iran arma a los hounthies tras el fracaso de lo de OMan..
y arabia saudi ve su zona de influencia amenazada y ya esta liada..no hace falta hacer mas parrafadas..
es un pulso en plan guerra fria ,pero en version tercermundista..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Dic 2018)

Luchador Espartano dijo:


> Tambien se esta liando en España, lo que pasa es que a los medios no les interesa que se sepa. Yo creo que eso es mas importante.



aun no he visto bombas


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Dic 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no hace falta un tocho para resumir lo de yemen...
> Iran arma a los hounthies tras el fracaso de lo de OMan..
> y arabia saudi ve su zona de influencia amenazada y ya esta liada..no hace falta hacer mas parrafadas..
> es un pulso en plan guerra fria ,pero en version tercermundista..



Yo lo puedo resumir más aún.

*Arabia Saudí come un marrón.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Dic 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo lo puedo resumir más aún.
> 
> *Arabia Saudí come un marrón.*



un pulso ..iran sigue tirando el dinero en syria y yemen y arabaia saudi pone los soldados ..es como la guerra fria pero en version tercemundista..


----------



## bladu (29 Dic 2018)

Mas...

Battle for Yemen 26 12 2018 Houthis in atack.. - YouTube

YEMEN, HUTIES DESTRUYEN TANQUE M-60 SAUDI - LA TRINCHERA - YouTube

2018 Houthi militants defeat Saudi Arabian forces in western Yemen - YouTube

Yemen 27 12 2018 Houthis in atack on Pro Saudi coalition in Sadah province - YouTube


----------



## Ingeniero cognitivo (30 Dic 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aun no he visto bombas



¿Y el terrorismo, las muertes, la violencia, los robos, etc no importan?.

Precisamente, si las hubiera, seria porque ocurre lejos de ti y los medios lo ocultan.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2018 at 09:08 ----------

Preocupate mejor por los que tienes cerca, que seguro que tienen problemas y pasas de ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2018)

LuchadorEspartano dijo:


> ¿Y el terrorismo, las muertes, la violencia, los robos, etc no importan?.
> 
> Precisamente, si las hubiera, seria porque ocurre lejos de ti y los medios lo ocultan.
> 
> ...



he sobrevivido al terrorimo comunista de los 80..y a los yonkis de la heroina,,no me vengas a dar lecciones


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Dic 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> he sobrevivido al terrorimo comunista de los 80..y a los yonkis de la heroina,,no me vengas a dar lecciones



¡¡¡¡¡DIOS!!!!!! No entiendo como no le concedieron la laureada de San Fernando con Toisón de oro..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡DIOS!!!!!! No entiendo como no le concedieron la laureada de San Fernando con Toisón de oro..



cualquier ade los que sobrevivmos a los 80S,,somos mejores que los milenials que se asustan con nada..


----------



## bladu (30 Dic 2018)

Mas

Yemen War - Heavy Clashes Back to Back ATGM Hits on Saudi Military Vehicles - YouTube


----------



## Ingeniero cognitivo (31 Dic 2018)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> he sobrevivido al terrorimo comunista de los 80..y a los yonkis de la heroina,,no me vengas a dar lecciones



Esa es tu justifiacion para no preocuparte por tu pais?


----------



## Mardoqueo (1 Ene 2019)

Una pregunta, ya que Yemen es tan pobre porque la coalición Israel, EeUu, Arabia Saudí y mercenarios no pueden ocuparlo por la vía conspirativa??? Vamos lo de siempre, Onegetas, partidos marxistas, degradación espiritual, cultural, hambre. ¿¿Es por sed de sangre, o lo intentan pero fallan?? Un país tan pobre no debería ser un desafío para el judaísmo.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ene 2019)

cava mas hondo y escóndete.

anda que mezclar el marxismo con el wahabismo o el sionismo...


----------



## Mardoqueo (1 Ene 2019)

Saca la cabeza de la arena, o de donde la tengas. No niegues el poder subversivo del marxismo, de hecho de jactan de eso. Debería estar orgulloso.


----------



## Ingeniero cognitivo (2 Ene 2019)

Atrincherar dijo:


> Una pregunta, ya que Yemen es tan pobre porque la coalición Israel, EeUu, Arabia Saudí y mercenarios no pueden ocuparlo por la vía conspirativa??? Vamos lo de siempre, Onegetas, partidos marxistas, degradación espiritual, cultural, hambre. ¿¿Es por sed de sangre, o lo intentan pero fallan?? Un país tan pobre no debería ser un desafío para el judaísmo.



Preocupate de los tuyos, no del resto del mundo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2019)

Atrincherar dijo:


> Una pregunta, ya que Yemen es tan pobre porque la coalición Israel, EeUu, Arabia Saudí y mercenarios no pueden ocuparlo por la vía conspirativa??? Vamos lo de siempre, Onegetas, partidos marxistas, degradación espiritual, cultural, hambre. ¿¿Es por sed de sangre, o lo intentan pero fallan?? Un país tan pobre no debería ser un desafío para el judaísmo.



Un país muerto de hambre pero muy bien colocado en el mapa.

Como siempre el más pringado te da la sorpresa de tu vida y eso no puede ser, el poder (especialmente en Oriente Medio) es muy canónigo.

¿Alguien dando ejemplo al manda más? *Ubris pura.*

---------- Post added 02-ene-2019 at 21:45 ----------




LuchadorEspartano dijo:


> Preocupate de los tuyos, no del resto del mundo



Hasta que te toque a tí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ene 2019)

United Nations: Yemeni government and Houthis agree to begin opening humanitarian corridors in Hodeidah - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com

el mapa y veo que los moros siguen siendo inutiles como para cortar los suministros por mar...


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ene 2019)

apuesto que los buques iraníes pararán por allí de camino a venezuela


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ene 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> apuesto que los buques iraníes pararán por allí de camino a venezuela



cuantos pesqueros han sido interceptados transportando los PLAGIOS iranies de los kornets y TOWS...
eSTOS IRANIES solo saben plagiar...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ene 2019)

Menuda cutrez para ser la cupula militar,,en sillas de plastico que solo las veia en chiringuitos de benidorm...y un techo de chapa cutre


----------



## Ingeniero cognitivo (14 Ene 2019)

cuco dijo:


> La cúpula militar de Yemen siempre ha sido la de uno de los cuatro países más pobres de Asia. Ahora Saudia y UAE les financian la carne de cañón, no tronos ni estadios.
> 
> Esos estaban de visita promocional en Lahaj, que de un país paupérrimo es la provincia más paupérrima.
> 
> Twitter



España primero


----------



## LoL LoL (21 Ene 2019)

no lo sabia muy bien


----------



## Ingeniero cognitivo (21 Ene 2019)

Tuluse dijo:


> no lo sabia muy bien



Preocupate primero de tus vecinos


----------



## pgas (14 Feb 2019)

*Con 3,8 millones de yemenitas desplazados el año pasado, un nuevo informe muestra que la crisis del país está empeorando*

*By Whitney Webb*

February 11, 2019

SANA'A, YEMEN - Un informe del gobierno yemení con sede en Sana'a ha revelado que el conflicto en Yemen -a veces llamado la "Guerra Olvidada", debido a la escasa cobertura de los medios de comunicación internacionales- continúa agravándose con el paso de los días.

Entre las conclusiones más preocupantes del informe se encuentra el asombroso número de personas que fueron desplazadas por los enfrentamientos del año pasado, con 3,8 millones de personas obligadas a huir de sus hogares, muchas de ellas del puerto de Hodeida, aún sitiado, en el transcurso de 2018. Muchos de estos refugiados han buscado refugio en o cerca de la capital yemení de Sana'a, cuyo aeropuerto internacional permanece bloqueado por la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita y apoyada por Estados Unidos.

Otro aspecto muy preocupante de la situación en Yemen, como revela este informe publicado recientemente, es el continuo cierre de almacenes de alimentos clave -incluidos los controlados por el Programa Mundial de Alimentos y la Organización Mundial de la Salud- que almacenan alimentos para unos 3,5 millones de personas. Mientras estas instalaciones permanezcan cerradas, se calcula que 18 millones de yemenitas se enfrentan a una grave inseguridad alimentaria y a la inanición, incluidos 5 millones de niños y niñas. Peor aún, el informe señala que la coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudita bombardeó cuatro de esos almacenes de alimentos, además de dos camiones que transportaban ayuda alimentaria, sólo durante el mes de diciembre.

Las estadísticas publicadas por el gobierno en Sana'a también revelan la continuación de los ataques de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita contra infraestructuras civiles críticas, como granjas y estaciones de bombeo de agua. Según cifras del gobierno, en diciembre de 2018, la coalición arrasó 94 fincas y dañó otras 128, destruyendo 68 bombas y tanques de almacenamiento de agua. Ciento treinta y dos cabezas de ganado también murieron por las bombas de la coalición. La inteligencia militar estadounidense ha estado "afinando" la lista de objetivos de ataque aéreo de la coalición desde junio pasado, haciendo que Estados Unidos sea cómplice de estos crímenes contra civiles yemeníes.







Un gráfico del informe muestra, en diciembre de 2018, los objetivos de la Coalición Saudita en Yemen

*¿Qué alto el fuego?*

Estas cifras corroboran los hallazgos de *Martha Mundy, profesora emérita de antropología de la London School of Economics*, quien recientemente *publicó un informe que afirmaba que la coalición buscaba detener la producción de alimentos que quedaba en Yemen, así como su capacidad de distribución de alimentos.* Esta afirmación también se ve respaldada por el hecho de que, a pesar de que la coalición afirma públicamente que ha "levantado" el bloqueo naval de Yemen, el 90 por ciento de los importadores no pueden introducir mercancías en el puerto de Hodeida, a través del cual pasa la mayoría de los alimentos y bienes esenciales importados de Yemen.

La coalición ha justificado sus ataques contra la producción crítica de alimentos y la infraestructura de saneamiento del agua alegando que los combatientes de la resistencia yemení escondían armas en esas zonas, pero nunca han aportado pruebas de que se hayan encontrado armas en las instalaciones atacadas.

En el informe también se señala que la campaña de bombardeos contra el Yemen sigue dando lugar a un vertiginoso número de ataques aéreos, con un total de 1.509 ataques aéreos en el Yemen controlado por la resistencia durante el pasado mes de diciembre. El gobierno de Sana'a había declarado previamente que Yemen, a lo largo del año pasado, sufrió más de 52.000 ataques, incluyendo ataques aéreos, bombardeos navales y operaciones de artillería, así como un promedio de 50 ataques aéreos por día.

Sin embargo, lo que hace que la cifra de diciembre sea tan sorprendente es el hecho de que las "negociaciones de paz" tuvieron lugar a principios de ese mes, lo que aparentemente condujo a un alto el fuego que la coalición saudí violó más de 800 veces. Durante el mes de las negociaciones de paz y la supuesta cesación del fuego, 61 civiles resultaron muertos en ataques de la coalición, incluidos 15 niños. Otros 109 civiles resultaron heridos y 2.293 viviendas civiles -muchas de ellas probablemente desocupadas, con sus antiguos residentes ahora desplazados como refugiados- fueron destruidas o gravemente dañadas.

Mientras que muchos siguen esperando un resultado rápido y pacífico de la atroz y genocida guerra contra Yemen, la decisión de la coalición dirigida por Arabia Saudí de seguir lanzando bombas sobre infraestructuras civiles clave -específicamente sobre zonas implicadas en la producción de alimentos en una época de hambruna sin precedentes- demuestra que estos poderosos gobiernos y sus aliados siguen decididos, en su búsqueda de la dominación geopolítica regional, a empujar al pueblo yemení al borde de la aniquilación mediante la inanición, las enfermedades prevenibles y las bombas.

T.DeepL


----------



## Ingeniero cognitivo (14 Feb 2019)

España primero


----------



## mazuste (17 Feb 2019)

Después de un período de relativa calma en la zona, como resultado de un acuerdo de tregua entre Ansarolá y Riad,
Las fuerzas populares de *Yemen* acabaron con la vida de decenas de soldados saudíes, en el sur de *ArabiaSaudi*, según las autoridades del reino árabe.






Yemen mata a decenas militares saudíes en Jizan y Najrán | HISPANTV


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2019)

En esta guerra divides por 10 las cifras que dicen los houthies y tendras la cifras correctas..
Veo que los wahabistas saudies siguen sin cortar el mar con lo que guderain estara revolviendose en su tumba


----------



## Insurgencia (4 Mar 2019)

Ahora mismo hay un alto el fuego parcial bastante frágil, como parte de las negociaciones que se hicieron en Estocolmo en diciembre. Jeremy Hunt hoy se encuentra en Adén.

Y mucha hambre, mucha desnutrición infantil. Están literalmente comiendo hojas.

Yemen's farmers forced to eat leaves as war devastates harvests


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Mar 2019)

Bueno los ejercitos o saudies son incapaces de tomar la costa por donde los iraníes mandan armas usando pesqueros... Y eso que la franja costera es perfecta para blindados...


----------



## Creador de Mitos (25 Mar 2019)

No he visto esta noticia por aquí. La cuelgo a pesar de que es de hace mas de un mes.

Marruecos abandona la guerra saudí contra Yemen


11 febrero, 2019 Por Juanlu González 


*Marruecos, en un inesperado movimiento *ha anunciado el abandono de su participación en la coalición genocida en la que se integraba desde 2015. Pero no queda ahí la cosa, la ruptura con Arabia Saudí va mucho más allá, ya que también ha ordenado la retirada temporal de su embajador, Mustapha Mansouri, de la legación diplomática que dirigía en Riad, lo que en el argot se denomina una _llamada a consultas _en toda regla.
Nadie entendía realmente qué se le había perdido a Marruecos en Yemen, un país situado a más de cinco mil kilómetros de distancia y cuya población jamás podría constituir ningún tipo de amenaza contra el reino alauita. Sin embargo, las obediencias diplomáticas derivadas de las inversiones saudíes en Marruecos y las ayudas millonarias para la modernización de su ejército, pueden obrar verdaderos milagros.
La histórica buena relación entre Riad y Rabat se ha ido deteriorando poco a poco en los últimos años hasta llegar a una situación de enorme enfriamiento, que podría convertirse, a la postre, en un alejamiento estructural y no en una _crisis pasajera_, como anunció el propio embajador.
Uno de los puntos de fricción más determinantes fue la retirada del apoyo saudí a la candidatura del mundial de fútbol, al que optaba Marruecos para 2026 en marzo del pasado año. El ministro saudí de deportes ilustró tal decisión con palabras extremadamente gruesas e inusuales para un responsable de gobierno:
_“Vamos a optar por la candidatura más beneficiosa para el fútbol, para que el Mundial se desarrolle en las mejores condiciones. No vamos a tener en cuenta los lazos de supuesta amistad con países hermanos que ya nos han traicionado varias veces. Aquí no hay amigos o enemigos, únicamente intereses”_





La traición a la que aludía el ministro, se refería a la posición de neutralidad que el país alauita había decidido tomar en el conflicto que Arabia Saudí desató contra Qatar —lo que fue interpretado por Riad como un apoyo explícito a Doha.
El deseo saudí de aislar y sitiar a Qatar, de negar incluso la posibilidad de acceso a productos alimentarios básicos, chocó con la aparición de nuevos aliados y con la negativa de determinados países árabes y musulmanes a participar en la agresión. La locura de Riad llegó al extremo de promover la creación de un canal en su territorio para convertir literalmente a Qatar en una isla y colocar en su frontera un cementerio nuclear. Así se las gastan los jeques de las espadas y las motosierras…
Su venganza ya se está produciendo. Arabia Saudí ha usado la cadena internacional Al Arabiya para transmitir a los cuatro vientos que la ocupación del Sáhara Occidental por Marruecos es ilegal y que carece de soberanía sobre los terrenos que España abandonó en 1975 (incumpliendo el mandato de descolonización que Naciones Unidas había decretado). Pero no quedará ahí la cosa, si no se enmiendan las deterioradas relaciones entra ambos países, quedan aún por ver nuevos episodios en la guerra diplomática entre ambos países.
Lo único positivo de todo esto es que ha aparecido una grieta en la coalición que ha sesgado la vida de centenares de miles de personas inocentes (sumando víctimas de la guerra y de enfermedades causadas por el hambre y la falta de acceso a agua potable) y que ha creado la peor crisis humanitaria de las últimas décadas. Lo triste es que la situación de la población civil yemení no haya pesado lo que debiera en la toma de decisiones…


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Mar 2019)

La aportacion de marruecos era nula casi..un par de f16 de tercera mano y poco mas .


----------



## KFJKLL (29 Mar 2019)

¿Quién aviva esa guerra? ¿Por qué no la pacifican? ¿Por qué no les dan a las partes de el conflicto lo que necesitan? Me da que más ciencia otorgaría menos problemas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2019)

Pro LETS dijo:


> ¿Quién aviva esa guerra? ¿Por qué no la pacifican? ¿Por qué no les dan a las partes de el conflicto lo que necesitan? Me da que más ciencia otorgaría menos problemas.



es que los arabes sauditas son unos inutiles guerreando ,no han avanzando nada ni por la llanura costera...y esoq ue tienen blindados y fuerza aerea y naval


----------



## Insurgencia (5 Abr 2019)

El congreso usano ha decidido, después de cinco votaciones, sacar adelante un decreto (bill) para finalizar la ayuda a la coalición saudí contra Yemen.

Trump puede vetarlo, ya estamos al corriente...


----------



## mazuste (5 Abr 2019)

Felicitaciones y especialmente al *Senador Sanders* Y *a la republicana Ra Khanna* Por esta histórica victoria.
Acabamos de aprobar una legislación en ambas cámaras del Congreso para poner fin al apoyo de EE.UU. 
a la guerra en Yemen
Thank you for this historic victory!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2019)

El mazuste sabe que se pueden saltar la resolucion?..
Ademas hay otros países que venden..
Aunque que mas da viendo lo inutiles que son guerreando yo seguiria vendiendo bombas.las bombas nunca bajan...(de precio).


----------



## Juniorluz (10 Abr 2019)

Las chicas bonitas y de alto nivel están aguardando ansiosamente por una conexión suya. 
Para que puedan pasar buenos momentos juntos.
Disfrute!

Skokka


----------



## KFJKLL (15 Abr 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> Felicitaciones y especialmente al *Senador Sanders* Y *a la republicana Ra Khanna* Por esta histórica victoria.
> Acabamos de aprobar una legislación en ambas cámaras del Congreso para poner fin al apoyo de EE.UU.
> a la guerra en Yemen
> Thank you for this historic victory!



Menos mal anda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Abr 2019)

nah trump ha vetado esa resolucion...ttoal los arabes siguen empantanados..menuda panda de inutiles


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (22 Abr 2019)

Mujeres palestinas, en el exilio, contra el sionismo

Mujeres palestinas contra el sionismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2019)

Koldo Salazar López dijo:


> Mujeres palestinas, en el exilio, contra el sionismo
> 
> Mujeres palestinas contra el sionismo



Estaran en rl exilio pero siguen tapadas hasta orejas


----------



## Szadek (3 May 2019)

Sentencia75 dijo:


> Hay reunión de la ONU.
> Si aprueban una intervención militar para echar a los Hutíes(chiís),¿creeis que Irán intervendrá?. ¿Rusia apoyaría una intervención o se aliará con los iranís?. Por favor den sus opiniones, especialmente si saben del tema.
> 
> Por si alguien no sabe de que va la cosa, ahí va un link:
> ...




- Llevan así desde el año 2015, y apenas se hace mención en las noticias. ¿Por qué? Yemen apenas exporta nada, salvo jambiyas, y algunas manufacturas tribales como sábanas y ropajes. No por nada se le conoce a este conflicto "_La guerra Invisible_", y aunque no sea geoestratégicamente demasiado relevante Yemen, es destacable la paliza monumental de uno de los 7 ejércitos mas grandes y mejor armados del mundo, el Saudí, que es incapaz de acabar con una pandilla escasa de guerrilleros pobremente armados, pero altamente capaces:







Arabia Saudíta..._Oye Yemen, hemos venido a invadiros_.
Los hutíes yemeníes: "_Mi polla Morena...¡Amid, vete sacando el RPG"_"


----------



## Incorrezto (3 May 2019)

no sabia yo esto

Game Changer for Yemen? Saudi Military Receives Lethal Russian TOS-1A Rocket Artillery System


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no sabia yo esto
> 
> Game Changer for Yemen? Saudi Military Receives Lethal Russian TOS-1A Rocket Artillery System



no es tan eficiente como dicen,,pero da igual puedes darles a los saudies un ejercito de terminators y fracasarian igual


----------



## J-Z (22 May 2019)

4 años liandose parda, y sigue sin importar una mierda


----------



## Incorrezto (22 May 2019)

cuatro años resistiendo la invasión para poder lanzar un par de drones de aviso a visitar los oleoductos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> cuatro años resistiendo la invasión para poder lanzar un par de drones de aviso a visitar los oleoductos.



Ya lanzaron scuds iranies..y se vio como los sauditas la cagaban usando los patriots..
Pero a muy poca gente le importa esta guerra fria entre arabia y iran..


----------



## Incorrezto (23 May 2019)

pero los misiles eran parte de la guerra con saud, esto de atacar los oleductos en este momento es un recordatorio de que si los usanos atacan iran desde sus bases en el golfo están entre dos fuegos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero los misiles eran parte de la guerra con saud, esto de atacar los oleductos en este momento es un recordatorio de que si los usanos atacan iran desde sus bases en el golfo están entre dos fuegos.



Ya hubo a guerra de los petroleros en la primera guerra del golfo..y los mirages irakies y tu22 hicieron estragos...y la armada irani recibio un correctivo en "mantis religiosa"..
Y la guerra de las ciudades donde ambos bandos se intercambiaron scuds..


----------



## Incorrezto (23 May 2019)

la tecnología de misiles tierra agua aire o tierra ha mejorado muuuucho.

y el precio unitario, y el numero, y sus bases subteraneas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> la tecnología de misiles tierra agua aire o tierra ha mejorado muuuucho.
> 
> y el precio unitario, y el numero, y sus bases subteraneas...



Y tambien las bombas perforantes..y las contramedidad o chaff.y los phanlax.
Seamos serio en caso de que los ayatolahs pierdan la cabeza y decidan atacar arabia saudi..como remplazaran las perdidad de misiles?..porque hay que fabricarlos..y es obvio que iran no tendra dominio del aire..
Es obvio que va perder aerodromos.las lanzaderas.s .las fabricas.puentes carreteras.y no creo que lis atolahs sean como spee que sabia como remplazar fabricas...
Es una situacion de perder ademas como controlará a su poblacion que cuando haya escacez se enfadara..


----------



## delhierro (24 May 2019)

Han atacaado un aeropuerto en los EA. No le han dado mucho bombo en los medios pero hay video.

VIDEO: El momento en que Yemen ataca con drones un aeropuerto de Emiratos Árabes Unidos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2019)

delhierro dijo:


> Han atacaado un aeropuerto en los EA. No le han dado mucho bombo en los medios pero hay video.
> 
> VIDEO: El momento en que Yemen ataca con drones un aeropuerto de Emiratos Árabes Unidos



un cotecl motovol en vuelo..


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> un cotecl motovol en vuelo..



da igual que haga daño físico o no, el aeropuerto lo cierran igual.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> da igual que haga daño físico o no, el aeropuerto lo cierran igual.



por un incendio de una fragoneta vacia,,no creo..ni cerraron barajas cuando lo del avion ese ...
de todas formas menudos ingenuos que son los arabes ,,cuando aqui tenemos halcones para cazar drones...


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

por el incendio no, por la huella del radar, o cuando lo vean a simple vista-


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2019)

A estas alturas con superioridad aerea y blindada los moros siguen sin conquistar la costa de yemen y eso que es llana .perfecta para blindados..hasta montgonery ya lo habria tomado toda la línea costera...
Luego no se a que viene el temor de que los moros conquistaran el planeta...


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (29 May 2019)

En el momento en que las comedias de pseudomacho alfa que perpetra Trump&Deep State contra Irán se les pasen de frenada, y los ayatolás se pillen rabieta en serio, me parece que los misiles van a volar como bandadas de grullas emigrantes desde Yemen hasta el régimen pedofilo-teocrático-monárquico-bujarril de los Saud.


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2019)

El desbarajuste y cagalera saudita


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2019)

notese como blindados en una llanura SIEMPRE tendran ventaja sobre infanteria con aks..,,si hasta he visto como abandonan los RG31 y eso que tienen calibre 50 que es mayor potencia de fuego que los ak yemenies..pero no salen corriendo...


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2019)

*Cazando mercenarios:*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2019)

um el plagio irani del kornet..como se nota lo inutiles que son los moros para hacer un bloqeo maritimo efectivo


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2019)

El que avisa, es avisador...Y, posiblemente, veremos caer aviones Arrabicos en Yemen
y aledaños...



> - estamos en etapas finales de preparación, desarrollo y fabricación de varias defensas antiaéreas
> - Aturdiremos a los agresores arrogantes del pueblo yemení con sorpresas.


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (3 Jun 2019)

Su alias es "Milicia Legión"...es un ex soldado español que luchó en las milicias cristianas de Bashar al Asad en contra del grupo terrorista Estado Islámico. Una de las entrevistas más satisfactorias que he podido hacer.


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (3 Jun 2019)

Origen de la guerra en Siria


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2019)

Koldo Salazar López dijo:


> Origen de la guerra en Siria



Resumen superpoblacion.sequia y corrupcion galopante..y un ejercito de 300000 soldados para un pais del sector primario agricola...una bomba de relojeria que el monarca sirio no hizo nada para desactivar..en vez de eso se gasto miles de millones en reactores nucleares y armas a hezbolah..y volar por los aires a cierto ex ministro libanes..


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (5 Jun 2019)

Estos son guerras de línea de fractura

¿Qué son las Guerras de Línea de Fractura?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Jun 2019)

Koldo Salazar López dijo:


> Estos son guerras de línea de fractura
> 
> ¿Qué son las Guerras de Línea de Fractura?



Estas son las guerras cuando ambos bandos son incompetentes militarmente


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2019)

UAV armado USAno (supuestamente un MQ-9 Reaper) derribado por los Houthi en Hodeidah, 
en el oeste de Yemen. EEUU son cómplices del genocidio en Yemen y el uso de estos aviones 
no tripulados es otra prueba irrefutable.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> UAV armado USAno (supuestamente un MQ-9 Reaper) derribado por los Houthi en Hodeidah,
> en el oeste de Yemen. EEUU son cómplices del genocidio en Yemen y el uso de estos aviones
> no tripulados es otra prueba irrefutable.



Menuda chorrada de argumentacion..la usa lleva bombardeando esa zona llena de alquaeda desde el 2005..
Y eso si los moros no tienen otra cosa que tocar las narices a una superpotencia?..luego que no lloren..


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2019)

Las Fuerzas de Misiles del Yemen atacaronel Aeropuerto Militar de Asir, 
en Arabia Saudita, con un misil balístico.

El misil dirigido al aeropuerto de tipo Crucero y confirma el impacto 
del objetivo con precisión y detiene la navegación aérea tras el ataque.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2019)

Eso es una contradiccion..si es un misil balistico no puede ser misil de crucero a la vez..un balistico es un scud y uno de crucero es un Tomahawk..veis la diferencia?..


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2019)

Ansarollah advierte de una "batalla importante" en los territorios saudíes
*
"El pueblo yemení tiene derecho a atacar al enemigo en su tierra
y a devolver el daño financiero infligido por Arabia Saudí".*

Al-Bakhiti pidió a las tribus yemeníes que diferencien entre bienes y propiedades estatales
y privadas si los ataques comienzan, y señaló que las fuerzas tribales seguramente coordinarán
sus movimientos con los luchadores de la libertad en Arabia Saudita.
*
"Somos fuerzas de liberación y no ocupantes".*

En declaraciones el sábado, el portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea de Yemen, el general de brigada 
Abdullah Al-Jefri, subrayó que las ecuaciones de la guerra habían cambiado debido a los misiles
y aviones teledirigidos de su país, y añadió que la coalición de los Emiratos Árabes con Arabia
Saudí se vería obligada a poner fin a la guerra en breve...
Farsnews


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2019)

Fuerza aerea yemeni..menudo chiste...
Y el problema de invador arabia saudi es que no hay montañas donde esconderse..


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2019)

*Las fuerzas Houthi consiguen un nuevo avance en el sur de Arabia Saudí*
Houthi forces score new advance inside southern Saudi Arabia

Hoy lunes después de lanzar un gran ataque en la provincia de Najran.
respaldadas por su batallón de cohetes, las fuerzas Houthi comenzaron
su ataque el lunes asaltando la región Muraba Al-Shabke, situada al norte
de la frontera con Yemen.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2019)

Los houthis atacan Jizan (en el Mar Rojo, al norte de Yemen), una central eléctrica 
con misil de crucero que origina un gran incendio

_*"Pronto habrá grandes sorpresas, si Dios quiere, con un impacto más sensible *_
*en el régimen saudí, si su agresión continúa."*

Rocketry Force Fires Cruise Missile at Shaqiq Power Plant in Jizan


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jun 2019)

No puede ser misil de crucero si hace trayectoria balistica


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2019)

El portavoz de las Fuerzas Armadas del Yemen: 
operaciones a gran escala con aviones no tripulados en varios ataques contra las pistas
de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados y objetivos militares en el aeropuerto de Jizan, 
al sudoeste de Arabia, Saudita con aviones no tripulados Qasif-2K


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2019)




----------



## bladu (20 Jun 2019)

Video de los Houthies con avances en la provincia de Najran, (Arabia Saudi)

https://www.almasdarnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/المشاهد_الكاملة_لعمليات_تطهير_أكثر.mp4?_=1


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2019)

bladu dijo:


> Video de los Houthies con avances en la provincia de Najran, (Arabia Saudi)
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/المشاهد_الكاملة_لعمليات_تطهير_أكثر.mp4?_=1




veo que cavar trincheras no es propio de arabes y que el, color de los blindados no es para el terreno y que ni siquera saben cuando usar los uniformes... 

pero si los arabes fueran un ejercito competente hace 1 año ya habrian tomado toda la linea de costa yem,eni ya que es ll,ano...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2019)

asi estael mapa


----------



## JimJones (21 Jun 2019)

Horny Report 175


----------



## AlfredHard (23 Jun 2019)

gracias por la info, me quedo por aquí


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2019)

La unidad de drones de Ansar Allah atacaron los aeropuertos Jizan y Abha 
con varios aviones no tripulados Qasef K2 

Breaking | Ansar Allah Vast Drone Strikes Against Jizan and Abha Airport


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2019)

Las fuerzas de Ansar Allah destruyen vehículos blindados USAnos y jordanos 

En los últimos días, las fuerzas Houthi llevaron a cabo con éxito operaciones
en la región de Majazah contra las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudí.

Video: Destroyed US and Jordanian Armoured Vehicles in the West of Majazah by Ansar Allah Forces.


----------



## Decipher (24 Jun 2019)

¿También esta aquí el CM de Mazuste?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2019)

Mazuste ni siquiera se molesta en traducir el twitter de los iranies...


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (25 Jun 2019)

Es probable que los drones "de bazar chino" hutíes sean bastante más baratos que el que los iraníes derribaron a los yankis...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jun 2019)

Fecal Coproboy dijo:


> Es probable que los drones "de bazar chino" hutíes sean bastante más baratos que el que los iraníes derribaron a los yankis...



En mis tiempis se les llamaba modelos de automodelismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2019)

marta5 dijo:


> Vaya, desconocía por completo este conflicto. Ojalá se solucione pronto.



Lo dudo,,Los houtihes son minoria y los moros sauditas son lo suficientemente incompetentes como para acabar con esto por la via rapida


----------



## Visilleras (4 Jul 2019)

Alguien puede hacer un resumen? Gracias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Alguien puede hacer un resumen? Gracias



El antiguo yemen del norte y sur unificados por el dictador arabe de turno...
Pais pobre hasta la medula...
Aparecen celulas de alqueda..usa bombardea de vez en cuando..
Llega la crisis economica y de precios del trigo..
La gente protesta..hay tiroteos y tal..moro dictador no quiere irse y se lia parda con yemen del norte en rebelion..
De paso Iran apoya a los houthies supuestamente leales al dictador moro..el ejercito de yemen del sur tambien es leal...
Yemen del norte recibe apoyo de los moros sunittas..
Caos bombardeis saqueos guerillas..como yemen del norte no avanza..arabia saudita invade yemen del sur..invasion que muestra el lamentable estado del ejercito saudi..
Iran pone mas pasta y armas.
Houthues se cargan al dictador moro y toman la mutad de yemen del sur..
Y ahora esta empantanado sin que ningun bando sepa avanzar..
Y de vez en cuando alguien dispara un scud..


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2019)

*Los Houthi atacan, de nuevo, dos aeropuertos del sur de Arabia Saudita*
Houthis Strike Two Southern Saudi Airports, Again








Por segunda vez esta semana, los Houthi atacaron los aeropuertos de Jizan y Abha
en el sur de Arabia Saudita con vehículos aéreos suicidas no tripulados (UAV).

El general de brigada Yahya Sari, portavoz de los Houthis, dijo que varios UAV 
Qasef-2K atacaron hangares de aviones de combate y otros objetivos militares
en los dos aeropuertos a última hora del 5 de julio...

Arabia Saudita emitió una declaración afirmando que ningún aeropuerto fue atacado
y que todos los vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron interceptados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2019)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Menuda empanada de medias verdades y completas falsedades te ha quedado.
> 
> Wikipedia: Guerra civil yemení (2015-presente)



iran lleva armando a los houthies desde 2005...
Y los hoithies se han cargado al líder de un bando.
Y los saudies son totalmente incapaces de tomar la costa a pesar de ser todo terreno llano


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2019)

Tras los recientes ataques de Ansarollah en el sur de la Arabia Saudita, el Ministerio de Exteriores
de Corea del Sur ha pedido a sus connacionales en Arabia Saudita que se alejen de la parte sur
del país.

Latest Updates on Yemen 6 July 2019


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> Tras los recientes ataques de Ansarollah en el sur de la Arabia Saudita, el Ministerio de Exteriores
> de Corea del Sur ha pedido a sus connacionales en Arabia Saudita que se alejen de la parte sur
> del país.
> 
> Latest Updates on Yemen 6 July 2019



Como se ve en el mapa del frente...yemen del norte y yemen del sur..


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2019)

* Yemen revela nuevos misiles Quds 1 y drones construidos en el país*

Yemeni armed forces display new domestically-built missiles, drones ...

Las Fuerzas Armadas yemeníes han revelado nuevos equipos militares construidos 
en el país, incluidos misiles balísticos, además de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
que, según Sana'a, podrían cambiar la situación ante la agresión militar dirigida
por Arabia Saudita contra el país árabe...


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2019)

Inauguración de la exposición militar yemení "Shahid Saleh Al-Seyyad"
خبرگزاری فارس - ارتش یمن از موشک جدید و پهپاد صماد-3 رونمایی کرد


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2019)

solo veo drones de aeromodelismo Y FROGS 7...vamos no son las"armas milagrosas"del 3 reich


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2019)

Después de 4 años de guerra en Yemen, Emiratos Árabes Unidos comienzan a retirarse del país.
El miedo a un futuro conflicto con Irán, el gran gasto que está suponiendo la guerra y su imagen
internacional dañada son los principales motivos de esta retirada.







La retirada de sus fuerzas de Yemen sugiere que los EAU se están preparando para una posible
confrontación militar con Irán en la que los UAE y Arrabia Saudita podrían brotar como campos
de batalla. También indicaría las diferencias entre los Saud y los Emiratos

UAE Withdraws from Yemen


----------



## bladu (8 Jul 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2019)

bladu dijo:


>



wow son las WONDERWAFFEN de la actualidad,drones de aeromodelismo 
GRADS y un SA2 que supongo qu elo habran convertido en tierra tierra con lamierda de carga explosiva que lleva 
Y un par de Frogs 7 alargados made in IRAN..


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2019)

*Portavoz Houthi: 
Hemos atacado la central eléctrica de Tehama en Arrabia Saudita 
con drones teledirigidos. *


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2019)

Los drones Houthis fotografiaron infraestructura saudita, incluyendo el aeropuerto de Abu Dhabi.
En los últimos meses, los ataques con drones se han multiplicado contra la infraestructura saudí 
y esto no va a terminar después de la reciente introducción de nuevos aviones no tripulados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2019)

pero la carga explisiva es basicamente una mierda...


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Jul 2019)

da igual la carga explosiva lo que importa es que cierran el aeropuerto con una granada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jul 2019)

Para luego volverlo a abrir en 1 hora.....

Veo que los sauditas no han avanzado ni un metro en la llanura costera y me parto..


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2019)

*
"Los Houthis tienen mentes muy primitivas, podríamos derrotarlos si quisiéramos": *

Vídeo

En un programa reciente de RT, en árabe, sobre la crisis yemení, el experto en comunicación política
saudí, Abdullah al-Assaf, dijo que los Houthis y sus "mentes muy primitivas", no podrían estar detrás 
de los ataques con misiles balísticos y teledirigidos contra Arabia Saudí en los últimos meses.

Este "academico"dijo que debe haber expertos de Hezbolá y del IRGC de Irán presentes en Yemen, 
y que estos expertos extranjeros son los que lanzan estos ataques con UAV y misiles.

También dijo que la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí podría exterminar militarmente a los Houthis
si realmente lo deseaba, pero que los "obstáculos humanitarios" le impiden hacerlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jul 2019)

Ya me dias que cojones de obstáculos dice el moro ese....
Hasta el ejercito Italiano de libia ya habria tomado ya la franja costera..
Y mas cuando los houthies tienen en contra a los seguidores del expresidente que se cargaron..


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2019)

*Tiempos difíciles para los COUGAR en Marib Yemen *


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2019)

Update of Confrontations with US-Saudi Forces in Aseer, Najran
*
Actualización de los enfrentamientos con las fuerzas saudíes en Aseer, Najran*



El ejército yemení y los comités populares abordaron el viernes diferentes situaciones
a las que se enfrentan las fuerzas saudíes estadounidenses y sus mercenarios en Aseer 
y Jizan. Las operaciones del Ejército yemení y de los Comités Populares varían entre el
atacar a las fuerzas invasoras, como respuesta estratégica a las atrocidades cometidas
por el enemigo contra el pueblo yemení, y detener los ataques contra sus emplazamientos.


En Najran, frustraron un intento de infiltración de los mercenarios estadounidenses y saudíes.
La Fuerza misilística atacó reunión de los mercenarios sauditas-estadounidenses con un misil
de largo alcance, Zilzal 1, matando e hiriendo a varios de ellos.

En Aseer, el ejército yemení lanzó un ataque contra sitios saudíes-estadounidenses, matando
e hiriendo a varios de ellos. también frustraron el avance de los mercenarios...


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2019)

315 combatientes de la coalición saudita muertos y 1.620 heridos
en la provincia de Dhale en Yemen durante el último mes: 

315 Saudi-backed Fighters Killed, 1,620 Wounded In Yemen's Dhale Province During Last To Month: Report


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Jul 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El antiguo yemen del norte y sur unificados por el dictador arabe de turno...
> Pais pobre hasta la medula...
> Aparecen celulas de alqueda..usa bombardea de vez en cuando..
> Llega la crisis economica y de precios del trigo..
> ...



¡OSTIA! leyendole cualquiera diria que fue una accidente.

PD:Le ha faltado decir que Arabia saudí hecho el ridiculo más espantoso posible y que sus ordas de mercenararios han palmado como perros en masa.

Armas nucleares y limpiezas etnicas a parte.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jul 2019)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡OSTIA! leyendole cualquiera diria que fue una accidente.
> 
> PD:Le ha faltado decir que Arabia saudí hecho el ridiculo más espantoso posible y que sus ordas de mercenararios han palmado como perros en masa.
> 
> Armas nucleares y limpiezas etnicas a parte.



He o que no captas mis mensajes sarcasticos comparando al ejercito italiano estacionado en libia..

Si he visto como los sauditas ante unaemboscasa de infanteria ligera en una llanura..
Abandonaban los blindados y salian corriendo..


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2019)

Cualquier invasor debe ser tratado como hacen los Houthis. Destrucción total y persistente.
*
Cuando los Houthi Atacan 
Julio 2019 | Misiles Guiados Anti-Tanque ATGM*


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2019)

*
Siga el ejemplo de los emiratíes, salga de Yemen...*

Opinion | Follow the Emiratis’ Lead, Out of Yemen

El conflicto en Yemen es insalvable, peligroso para la región y notablemente cruel.
Así que la de los Emiratos, la mayor fuerza exterior que respalda la intervención 
liderada por los Saudítas ha convertido una guerra civil en un desastre humanitario, 
debería ser un ejemplo para todos los demás implicados...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> *Siga el ejemplo de los emiratíes, salga de Yemen...*
> 
> Opinion | Follow the Emiratis’ Lead, Out of Yemen
> 
> ...



El poder de emiratos arsbes es insignificante..
Pero bueno cualquier ejercito serio.ya habria acabado esta guerra hace meses..hasta el ejercito italiano del duce


----------



## Siseputo (17 Jul 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Alguien puede hacer un resumen? Gracias



Hutties son chiies, el gobierno Yemeni los reprime, Hutties expulsan al gobierno de la capital. Arabia Saudí se asusta, Arabia saudí envia apoyo logístico y militar. Al mismo tiempo la guardia islámica revolucionaria de irán ayuda a los Hutties. Se forma un Vietnam y todo los países con intereses regionales intervienen de forma más o menos encubierta.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Jul 2019)

Siseputo dijo:


> Hutties son chiies, el gobierno Yemeni los reprime, Hutties expulsan al gobierno de la capital. Arabia Saudí se asusta, Arabia saudí envia apoyo logístico y militar. Al mismo tiempo la guardia islámica revolucionaria de irán ayuda a los Hutties. Se forma un Vietnam y todo los países con intereses regionales intervienen de forma más o menos encubierta.



Un resumen cojonudo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Un resumen cojonudo. Muchas gracias!



Añade que iran daba armas hothies desde 2008...


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2019)

Los hutíes o huzíes son zaidies , una peculiar escuela islámica próxima al chiismo,
pero en la que se incluyen también sunnies.

*Los tiradores houthis eliminando mercenarios de Arabia Saudita*

Los medios de comunicación militares del ejército yemení publicaron el martes
un vídeo que muestra a una unidad de francotiradores del ejército disparando
contra cinco mercenarios respaldados por la coalición al este del monte Jahfan
y dos mas en la parte oriental de la montaña Dood de la región de Jizan.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2019)

Los medios del ejército yemení publicaron un video que muestra a una unidad de francotiradores
del ejército disparando a ocho mercenarios contratados por Arabia Saudí en la provincia de Jawf, 
en el norte de Yemen.

El vídeo mostraba el momento en que cuatro mercenarios cayeron en ataques de francotiradores 
en el distrito de Maslub, a otros en Malhan y otro en la zona de Jarshasb.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jul 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> Los medios del ejército yemení publicaron un video que muestra a una unidad de francotiradores
> del ejército disparando a ocho mercenarios contratados por Arabia Saudí en la provincia de Jawf,
> en el norte de Yemen.
> 
> ...



el camuflaje como que no pega mucho...esas tiras ROSAS....y ni hablemos de las demigrantes posiciones defensivas... y de que no lleven casco..,diria que son milicianos yemenies que no tragan a los houthies


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2019)

*
Los aviones teledirigidos Houthi llegan a base aérea del sur de Arabia Saudita

Houthi Suicide Drones Hit Southern Saudi Airbase*

La Fuerza Aérea Yemení, aliada clave de los Houthis, anunció en la madrugada del 25 de julio
que había atacado la base aérea del Rey Khalid en el sur de Arabia Saudita con varios vehículos
aéreos no tripulados (UAV) Qasef-2K.
*




https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Un2333titled-2-768x401.jpg

"Las operaciones de los UAV se centraron en hangares de aviones de combate, estaciones
de armamento y mantenimiento, y posiciones sensibles en la base aérea del Rey Khalid", 

El Qasef-2k es una variante mejorada del Qasef-1 UAV, que es una copia del Ababil-2 iraní. 
El nuevo vehículo aéreo no tripulado está armado con una ojiva de alta fragmentación 
explosiva (HE-FRAG) que explota a 20 metros sobre el objetivo.*


----------



## elneng (25 Jul 2019)

Gracias mazuste por la información. Espero que los Yemenis ganen y exterminen a los Saudís para el beneficio de la humanidad. Cuando pidan explicaciones a España de porque se saltaron las leyes para venderles armas a los Saudís, espero que se lo hagan pagar caro a España.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jul 2019)

elneng dijo:


> Gracias mazuste por la información. Espero que los Yemenis ganen y exterminen a los Saudís para el beneficio de la humanidad. Cuando pidan explicaciones a España de porque se saltaron las leyes para venderles armas a los Saudís, espero que se lo hagan pagar caro a España.



dudoso lograr eso con menos de 20000 hombres,,
no nos hemos saltado ninguna ley garullo,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jul 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> *Los aviones teledirigidos Houthi llegan a base aérea del sur de Arabia Saudita
> 
> Houthi Suicide Drones Hit Southern Saudi Airbase*
> 
> ...



el problema es ni una sola grabacion o prueba..no llevaban camaras?,,,
aun sigo esperando alguna remota imagen de aquel scud que supuestamente mato a 56 mercenarios de blackwater...y derribo 4 apaches y 15abrams.....


----------



## Siseputo (25 Jul 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> dudoso lograr eso con menos de 20000 hombres,,
> no nos hemos saltado ninguna ley garullo,



Mazuste y otros por aquí entienden por ley lo que ellos creen justo y si no crees cómo ellos eres una rata.


----------



## Siseputo (25 Jul 2019)

Dicho esto para mi esto es una guerra entre talibanes chiies y talibanes sunnies por quien lo siento es por los civiles los otros hijos de puta todos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Jul 2019)

en esta guerra no hay ningun bando que promueva la democracia,,,a diferencia de siria que estan los kurdos...que son odiados por todos por promover eso...socialismo muy light y tal


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2019)

* Los Houthi capturan armas durante un ataque nocturno en el sur de Jizan*

Ayer, 25 de julio, los Houthis atacaron varias posiciones de la coalición Saudita 
y sus representantes en la provincia de Jizan, en el sur del Reino.

El ala mediática del grupo yemení difundió un vídeo de la redada nocturna, 
que apuntaba a las posiciones de la coalición al este del monte Jahfan,
en el sur de Jizan. Los combatientes de Houthi pudieron asaltar las posiciones
después de los fuertes enfrentamientos.


**


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jul 2019)

Siendo armas rusas la capturadas supuestamente..obvio que habran atacado a los seguidores del presidente que se cargaron..


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2019)

Según https://twitter.com/Almasirah_Eng los houthi alcanzaron con éxito 
el aeropuertode Najran en Arabia Saudita con drones-kamikaze Qasif-2K

Los ataques se dirigieron a los centros de control de UAV y otras instalaciones 
militares dentrodel aeropuerto.


Además, parece que acaban de lanzar un misil balistico de corto alcance al comando
central saudi de Najran


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jul 2019)

ya pero hay imagenes?o muestras de la explosiones como en otras veces??


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2019)

Los yemeníes Houthis atacan emplazamiento militar saudí en Dammam con misiles de largo alcance

Las autoridades saudíes aún no han comentado los informes sobre el ataque con misiles.

Los Houthi habrían lanzado un misil de largo alcance contra la ciudad saudita de Dammam, 
informó Reuters el jueves. En la actualidad no se dispone de información sobre las víctimas o los daños causados por el ataque.
Esta mañana, un ataque con misiles mató al menos a 40 soldados yemeníes en un desfile 
en la ciudad de Adén. Los Houthis han reivindicado la responsabilidad del incidente.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...is-dammam-tv&usg=AOvVaw1cXOgfMyRCEMWW6eB6X24e


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ago 2019)

joder mazute si hubieran muerto 40 personas en un desfile habria videos por doquier...ya ni te molestas en esforzarte...


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ago 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> joder mazute si hubieran muerto 40 personas en un desfile habria videos por doquier...ya ni te molestas en esforzarte...





ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De Yemen, matanza muy bestia en desfile militar de las tropas bajo paraguas de EAU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ago 2019)

Y el misil se convierte en un kamikaze a secas


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ago 2019)

lo del misil lo dice en condicional, habrián, un medio tan rojichiita como reuters.

  

video si hay, no?


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2019)

El vídeo aparecerá...
*
La resistencia yemení se vuelve de alta tecnología:
Los drones matan a docenas de soldados saudíes en Adén
https://w*ww.fort-russ.com/2019/08/yemeni-resistance-goes-high-tech-drones-kills-dozens-of-saudi-soldiers-in-aden/

*Las fuerzas armadas yemeníes lanzaron misiles y drones teledirigidos contra un campamento
de milicianos patrocinados por Arabia Saudita y leales en la ciudad portuaria de Adén, donde
murieron docenas de ellos, entre ellos un comandante. Las fuerzas yemeníes -encabezadas 
por el movimiento Ansarollah- declararon que atacaron el campamento de Jala'a al oeste
de la ciudad mientras los mercenarios realizaban un desfile militar el jueves.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo del misil lo dice en condicional, habrián, un medio tan rojichiita como reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> video si hay, no?




Analizar el video..tambien decian que habian impactado un misil a una fragata saudi y fue en realidad una lancha suicida


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2019)

Los Houthi lanzaron hoy 6 misiles contra SaudiArabia y contra una base conjunta Emiratos
y proxis Sauditas , matando a más de 30 en Adén solamente.

Houthi attack kills more than 30 in Yemen's Aden, Saudi blames Iran


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2019)

*Vídeo que muestra el desfile cuando el misil cayó en el mismo.*

Ayer, los Houthis atacaron un desfile militar en la ciudad de Adén, en el sur de Yemen,
con un vehículo aéreo no tripulado suicida Qasef-2K y un nuevo misil balístico táctico.
El ataque causó decenas de muertos y heridos entre el personal de la coalición liderada
por Arabia Saudita, incluidos altos comandantes.



**


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2019)




----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2019)

Fotos de un reportaje emitido por Al-Masirah TV sobre las pérdidas de los mercenarios agresivos
que intentaron infiltrarse desde la frontera saudí hacia el mercado de Al-Thabit en la Dirección 
a las Fronteras de Qabatir.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2019)

El resultado del ataque de los Houthis con misil balístico Vulcan-3
en un campamento del ejército saudí en la ciudad de Ed Dammam


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2019)

*Las fuerzas yemeníes atacaron la base militar saudí con misiles balísticos en Najran

PressTV-Yemen hits Saudi base with ballistic missile in Najran
*

Las fuerzas del ejército yemení han atacado una base militar en la provincia sureña de Najran,
en Arabia Saudita, con un misil balístico fabricado en el país

El sitio web de noticias de Yemen en árabe de al-Masirah, citando a un portavoz del ejército 
yemení, informó que atacaron una base militar recién construida en las zonas meridionales
de la zona de Saqqam con un misil balístico Badr-F a primera hora del sábado.

El funcionario añadió que el misil, que alcanzó su objetivo designado, mató o hirió a docenas
de mercenarios sauditas en la base, que a su vez fue parcialmente destruido en el ataque.
*






*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2019)

eso no es un misil lo de la foto,,parece mas bien un grad... modificado...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> El resultado del ataque de los Houthis con misil balístico Vulcan-3
> en un campamento del ejército saudí en la ciudad de Ed Dammam



y cual es el resultado exactamente...?parece simplemente que se han largado,,pero no veo el crater ni restos de cosas incendiadas


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2019)

Los yemeníes ponen en marcha la táctica de los “ataques preventivos ...
*
Houthi lanzó 3 misiles Zelzal-3 sobre Aseer, en Arabia Saudita.

“nuestra táctica de guerra es ahora prevenir y anticipar los ataques enemigos, y este es nuestro 
tercer paso en nuestra nueva estrategia. Se trata de reducir lo más posible el campo de acción
del agresor. Por lo tanto, el doble ataque con los Badr-F se basó en el arduo trabajo de nuestras 
unidades de reconocimiento y vigilancia centradas en los movimientos de tropas del Ejército saudí”.






 

Dos misiles Badr-F de alta precisión fueron lanzados con escaso intervalo, confirmando el cambio táctico
que ahora marca la lucha en Yemen: los ataques del Ejército yemení y Ansarulá involucran una gama 
cada vez más diversa de misiles, cada vez más grandes y más poderosos. El miércoles, las fuerzas 
yemeníes dispararon cinco misiles Zelzal-1 contra el sur de Arabia Saudí. Unas horas más tarde fue
el turno de los misiles Badr-F.
El primer misil Badr-F fue lanzado contra una base militar saudí en la provincia de Nayran. Decenas de saudíes y mercenarios liderados por Riad murieron o resultaron heridos a consecuencia de su impacto.
Un cuartel militar saudí en el sur de Arabia Saudí fue blanco del segundo misil.
El jueves pasado, un sitio militar fue atacado con un misil Burkan-3 en Dammam, en el este de Arabia 
Saudí, y desde entonces los militares y funcionarios saudíes se hallan inmersos en un clima de pánico...



*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2019)

ya otra vez lo de las decenas demercenarios muertos...ya hace 3 años dijeron lo mismo pero añandiendo 4 apaches y 10 abrams,..y ni una sola foto...


----------



## Plutarko (8 Ago 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> Los drones Houthis fotografiaron infraestructura saudita, incluyendo el aeropuerto de Abu Dhabi.
> En los últimos meses, los ataques con drones se han multiplicado contra la infraestructura saudí
> y esto no va a terminar después de la reciente introducción de nuevos aviones no tripulados.



Esa imagen está sacada de Google maps, si os fijáis el empalme de imágenes es exactamente igual. 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Ago 2019)

La que se está liando en Aden...


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2019)

Los Houthi lanzan un ataque con aviones teledirigidos contra el aeropuerto saudí de Abha

Yemen's Houthis launch drone attack on Saudi's Abha airport


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2019)

Y otra foto de google.
Y al final el drone del desfile fue un kamikaze ..


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2019)

*
Las fuerzas respaldadas por los Emiratos expulsan a las respaldadas por Arabia Saudita


UAE-backed forces expel Saudi-backed troops from Yemeni Presidential Palace*

El Consejo de Transición del Sur de Yemen ha capturado el palacio presidencial de Maashiq 
en la ciudad portuaria de Adén.

"Las Fuerzas del Cinturón de Seguridad, apoyadas por fuerzas leales, establecieron el control
del palacio presidencial después de cuatro días de lucha con sus guardias".
*





*


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Ago 2019)

Últimas actualizaciones en Yemen 15 agosto 2019





Mapa , Oriente Medio , Noticias , Yemen 16 de agosto de 2019






















Últimas noticias de primera línea de Yemen
*1- Saadah:*
- Ansar Allah repelió los ataques de las fuerzas dirigidas por Arabia Saudita en el frente de Malahit. Las fuerzas de la coalición saudita llevaron a cabo los ataques en dos ejes desde las alturas de Al Marwah y Namisah que han sido repelidos según los medios de Ansar Allah.
- Ansar Allah tomó el control de las alturas cerca de la montaña Taibat al Esm y Salban.
- Las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudita bombardearon el distrito de Munbah y mataron a un niño.

*2- Jawf:*
- Continúan los enfrentamientos entre Ansar Allah y las fuerzas dirigidas por Arabia Saudita en el frente de Al Dhahrah en el distrito de Khab y Shaad.
- Ansar Allah llevó a cabo una operación en la montaña Sabrayn contra las fuerzas dirigidas por Arabia Saudita y aseguró el área, según los medios de comunicación de Ansar Allah.

*3- Al Hudaydah:*
Según los informes, las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudita incendiaron otras 10 casas en el área de Al Jah al Asfal.
- Las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudita bombardearon el área de Al Jah con artillería matando a un niño.
- Las fuerzas lideradas por Arabia Saudita bombardearon Al Durayhimi con artillería matando a uno e hiriendo a otro.
- Continuación del bombardeo de las zonas orientales y meridionales de Al Hudaydah por la artillería de la Coalición.

*4- Adén:*
- El Consejo de Transición del Sur negó la retirada de la ciudad de Adén y anunció que están decididos a liberar a otras provincias del control del gobierno de Mansour Hadi.
- Algunas fuentes informaron sobre la visita de los líderes del Consejo de Transición a Arabia Saudita.

..................................

Ruptura | Ansar Allah Drone ataca el aeropuerto de Abha, Arabia Saudita





Descanso , Oriente Medio , Noticias , Arabia Saudita , Yemen 16 agosto 2019






















Según el portavoz de las Fuerzas Armadas de Yemen, varios drones Qasef K2 atacaron los puntos militares importantes de la coalición saudita en el aeropuerto de Abha, en el sur de Arabia Saudita.
Agregó que el ataque fue una respuesta a 15 ataques aéreos de la coalición en las últimas horas contra varias áreas de Yemen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ago 2019)

je veo que los moros no son capaz de tomar la llanura costera teniendo blindados ,,me rio y espero a la semana que viene


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2019)

*
Ataques con aviones teledirigidos yemeníes contra un importante yacimiento petrolífero saudí*

El portavoz de las Fuerzas de Yemen, dijo que diez aviones teledirigidos yemeníes han atacado
el campo petrolero y la refinería Shaybah de Aramco en el este de Arabia Saudita, y fue el mayor
ataque en la profundidad saudita desde el comienzo de la agresión de EEUU y Arabia Saudita
contra Yemen.

Shaybah Oil Field and Refinery tiene la mayor reserva estratégica de petróleo en el Reino Saudita
y puede albergar más de mil millones de barriles.

"Nuestro banco de objetivos se expande a diario y los próximos ataques serán más dolorosos 
para el enemigo"
*
Yemeni drone attacks hit major Saudi oil field






*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Ago 2019)

si hubiera una explsion de refineria se veria...no se yo con tanto rollo propagandistico houthie...


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2019)

Es que no se puede achacar impotencia tecnológica y luego pedir la retransmisión
a 1200 kilómetros de profundidad enemiga...  Donde incluso los sauditas reconocen
un "pequeño incendio"... 

Vayamos más allá:
El ataque de ayer tiene una dimensión aún mayor que la de las propias e inmediatas consecuencias
de los daños. Ese ataque tiene la virtud de poder señalar la finalización de la guerra contra Yemen.
Toda la geografía saudí está al alcance de estos drones; que incluso servirán para neutralizar los
Patriots USAnos.
El hecho de que Irán haya suministrado aviones teledirigidos con un alcance de 1.500 kilómetros
a sus aliados en Yemen significa, también, que sus aliados en Líbano, Siria e Irak ya tienen acceso
a medios similares. E Israel y Turquía tendrán que tenerlo en cuenta".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ago 2019)

menuda mierda de foto,,mas cuando los rebeldes sirios tienen drones con HD que retransmiten en vivo


----------



## SPQR (19 Ago 2019)

Harman dijo:


> *El ataque con drones Houthi en el campo petrolífero saudí de'Shaybah', cerca de los EAU, fue un éxito.
> Esto también acaba de ser confirmado por el régimen saudí.
> Los saudíes están hablando de un "pequeño incendio", pero cuando empiezan a usar este tipo de retórica, pueden estar seguros de que se ha hecho un daño significativo.
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2019)

*
Parece ser que los houthi se empiezan a aplicarse en la movida antiaérea.
Los rebeldes Houthi, afirman que han conseguido derribar un dron imperial
con pedigrí: el USAF MQ-9 Reaper en Thamar, Yemen, durante esta noche.ç
Dicen que utilizaron un misil de fabricación local. Con un par...










*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2019)

Misil llamese version plagio del IGLA..


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Misil llamese version plagio del IGLA..



Dudo de que con un plagio del igla derribes un reaper....de noche. Estos huthies tienen mas de un pais detras apoyandolos... afortunadamente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ago 2019)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dudo de que con un plagio del igla derribes un reaper....de noche. Estos huthies tienen mas de un pais detras apoyandolos... afortunadamente



Solo tienen a iran....y si en medio de una guerra pueden contrabandear un SAM como el de la foto..indica mucho de la mierda de marina que tienen los sauditas...
Ah si los sauditas mbien tienen esos drones..


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2019)

*Video que muestra el dron derribado 


*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2019)

Eso del mensaje del patrocinador de los houthies..sobraba del video..
Pero..la guerra sigue estancada debido a la inutilidad arabe..
Aunque a invasion yemeni a arabia por tierra tambien se ha parado en seco..
Y el petroleo sigue bajando..


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ago 2019)

*IRÁN DESPLIEGA SU DESTRUCTOR INDÍGENA MÁS AVANZADO SAHAND AL GOLFO DE ADÉN*

Iran Deploys Its Most-Advanced Indigenous Destroyer Sahand To Gulf of Aden


El destructor iraní Sahand. Haga clic para ver la imagen a tamaño completo
*El August 26 de ju , Irán desplegó su destructor más avanzada del Sahand hasta el Golfo de Adén. *El objetivo del despliegue es garantizar la seguridad de los buques iraníes en alta mar.

*El contralmirante Habibollah Sayyari, jefe de personal del ejército iraní, dijo que el buque de guerra está siendo acompañado por una embarcación logística y el portaaviones Kharg* , informó IRNA .
La flotilla es el 63º grupo naval iraní que se enviará a operaciones en el extranjero, agregó, y dijo que el grupo escoltará a los barcos iraníes en el Mar de Omán y el Golfo Pérsico.
*El destructor Sahand fue entregado a la Armada iraní el 1 de diciembre st 2018.* El buque tiene una cubierta de vuelo para helicópteros, lanzadores de torpedos, cañones antiaéreos y antibuque, superficie-a-superficie y misiles tierra-aire y electrónicos capacidades de guerra.
El capitán Abbas Fazeli-Nia, el comandante que supervisa las instalaciones de producción de la Marina, dijo que el destructor también ha recibido sistemas de intercepción, control de incendios, bloqueo de radar y misiles de crucero de largo alcance, así como un sistema de radar propio y varios sensores.
Es la tercera de las fragatas de clase Mowj construidas por Irán después de Jamaran y Damavand, pero sus capacidades operativas y tamaño mejorados lo hacen dos veces más fuerte en términos de características ofensivas y defensivas.
Según el informe de diciembre de 1 st , de acuerdo con comandante de la Marina adjunto contraalmirante Touraj Hassani Moqaddam, *el nuevo destructor está equipado con el sistema nacional integrado Kamand cerca de arma que puede disparar en cualquier lugar de 4.000 a 7.000 proyectiles por segundo.*
Puede estar en mar abierto por hasta 150 días, mientras está acompañado por su embarcación de logística.
Inicialmente, en diciembre, los informes decían que el barco navegaría a Sudamérica al principio, pero, de hecho, este sería su viaje inaugural.
Este grupo naval sale aproximadamente dos meses después de que el anterior compuesto por el destructor Bayandor y el barco logístico Bushehr regresaron al país en junio después de navegar aproximadamente 2,300 millas náuticas.
Por separado, el Adrian Daria 1 superpetrolero (anteriormente la Gracia 1) cambió su curso a Turquía el 24 de agosto XX .
Al día siguiente, el Coordinador Adjunto del Contralmirante del Ejército iraní Habibollah Sayyari dijo que la Armada iraní estaba preparada para escoltar al Adrian Darya 1 si fuera necesario.


> "La Armada de la República Islámica está lista para escoltar al petrolero Adrian Darya 1 si así lo requieren las autoridades del país", dijo el Contralmirante Sayyari.



Se refirió a la presencia de la Armada iraní en el Mar Rojo y el Golfo de Adén, diciendo que las fuerzas navales de la República Islámica han salvaguardado más de 6,000 embarcaciones que pasan por aguas internacionales y están listas para escoltar embarcaciones iraníes en cualquier momento y en cualquier lugar que sea necesario.
El comandante del contralmirante de la Armada del ejército iraní Hossein Khanzadi también había anunciado la disposición de Irán para escoltar al recientemente liberado Adrian Darya 1 si fuera necesario, para protegerlo de cualquier posible medida ilegal por parte de fuerzas extranjeras.
Irán sostiene que la toma de la Adrian Darya 1 (Grace 1 cuando fue detenido el 4 de julio º ) y su posterior liberación de 45 días más tarde era ilegal. Son los Estados Unidos los que ahora parecen decididos a detener al superpetrolero.
Del lado estadounidense, el asesor de seguridad nacional John Bolton dijo que no se debe permitir que Adrian Darya 1 descargue su carga en tierra o en el mar, porque ayudaría a la supuesta financiación del terrorismo por parte de Irán.



> John Bolton
> 
> *✔*@AmbJohnBolton
> https://twitter.com/AmbJohnBolton/status/1165782273926533125
> ...





El USS Abraham Lincoln y su grupo de ataque de portaaviones todavía están en la región, principalmente en el Mar Arábigo y se alejan del Estrecho de Ormuz o del Golfo Pérsico.


> "Reconocemos que las tensiones son altas y no queremos ir a la guerra", dijo el capitán William Reed, un piloto de combate que comanda el ala aérea del barco. "No queremos escalar las cosas con Irán".



Pero eso no significa que EE. UU. Esté en la retaguardia. Los oficiales de la Marina dicen que no hay nada que puedan hacer en el Estrecho de Ormuz o el Golfo Pérsico que no puedan hacer desde el Mar Arábigo del Norte.



> "Podemos llegar a Irán desde aquí fácilmente", dijo el contralmirante Michael Boyle, comandante del grupo de ataque de portaaviones, en una entrevista en el puente del Lincoln. Cinco niveles más abajo, los F / A-18 estaban catapultando desde la cubierta de vuelo y se dirigían hacia Irán, pero se aseguraban de mantenerse alejados de la frontera de 12 millas que abarca el espacio aéreo iraní, dijeron funcionarios de la Marina. Para llegar al Golfo Pérsico, los aviones de combate vuelan sobre Omán y otros aliados del Golfo Pérsico, no sobre Irán.



Por separado, los intentos de Estados Unidos de formar una coalición de "libertad de navegación" anti-Irán en el Golfo Pérsico parecen estar teniendo muy poca fricción y casi no tienen tiempo para ser el centro de atención.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2019)

DESTRUCTOR?eso no llega ni a patrullero de altura de nuestra armada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2019)

mirar si no la foto de perfil...


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ago 2019)

Últimas actualizaciones sobre el conflicto entre sureños y las fuerzas de Hadi 28 de agosto de 2019






ISW News Analysis Group:

las fuerzas de Hadi capturaron las provincias de Abyan y Aden; los sureños se están retirando y al borde del colapso total.
- Las fuerzas de Mansour Hadi pasaron la Shoqra y atacaron de nuevo a Zinjibar.

- El Ministerio de Defensa de los gobiernos resignados de Mansour Hadi pide una transferencia pacífica de Adén a ellos por parte del Consejo de Transición del Sur.

- Las fuerzas de Hadi entraron en la ciudad de Adén.
En el momento de escribir este artículo, el aeropuerto de Adén tiene el control de las fuerzas del sur. Sin embargo, se están produciendo enfrentamientos en otros cuarteles generales del ejército e instituciones gubernamentales en Adén.

- Las fuerzas de Mansour Hadi avanzan por la costa y el área de Khormaksar hacia el palacio presidencial.

- El ministro de medios de Hadi anunció el control total sobre la ciudad de Adén después de la retirada de los sureños. Esta afirmación claramente no es cierta en este momento.

- La mayoría de las fuerzas del sur se han mudado a Lahij y Dhale, y algunas fuentes de la coalición saudí declararon que las fuerzas de Hadi los están persiguiendo hacia Lahij.

- Las fuerzas de Hadi capturaron a Al Hutah, la capital de la provincia de Lahij.
La mayoría de las fuerzas del sur han huido, y algunas áreas de las provincias de Lahij, Dhale y Al Mahrah son ahora sus últimas bases, ¡y las fuerzas de Mansour Hadi las están buscando de puerta en puerta!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Ago 2019)

No comentas que la CORBETA cazadora tiene mas armamento que ese"DEstructor irani"?
hasta la nuestra coreta del añ0 78 tiene 6 tubos lanzatorpedos,,la IRANI no...


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2019)

Parece que se ha dado la vuelta...

Yemen's Hadi blames UAE for air raids, urges Saudi intervention

Y que los Emiratos y Arabia estan casi a hostias. Interesante desarrollo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2019)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que se ha dado la vuelta...
> 
> Yemen's Hadi blames UAE for air raids, urges Saudi intervention
> 
> Y que los Emiratos y Arabia estan casi a hostias. Interesante desarrollo.



son moros,,,tiene el gen del reinotaifismo,,,


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ago 2019)

*Guerra de Yemen: los saudíes han perdido, los huthíes han ganado e Irán también.*
diario octubre . agosto 30, 2019 






*Alastair Crooke*.— Es evidente. Arabia saudí ha perdido y, como señala Bruce Riedel, “los huthíes e Irán son los grandes ganadores estratégicos”. 

Los representantes saudíes en Adén -la sede del gobierno seudo-yemení establecido por Riad- fueron expulsados por los secesionistas del sur, tanto laicos como ex-marxistas. ¿Qué puede hacer Arabia saudí? No puede seguir adelante. Aún más difícil sería retirarse. Arabia saudí se enfrentará a una guerra huthi que se extiende al interior de la parte sur del reino, y a una segunda guerra -muy diferente- en el sur de Yemen. MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman] está atascado. Los dirigentes militares huthíes van por buen camino y tienen poco interés, por el momento, en un acuerdo político. Quieren acumular más “cartas en la mano”. Emiratos Árabes Unidos, que habían armado y entrenado a los secesionistas del sur, se retiraron. MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman] sigue siendo el único que soporta la carga. Va a ser un gran desastre.

Entonces, ¿qué significa todo esto? Esto significa que MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman] no puede “entregar” lo que Trump y Kushner necesitaban y exigían de él: ya no puede entregarles el “mundo del Golfo” para llevar a cabo sus grandes proyectos, y mucho menos reunir al “mundo sunita” para que se comprometa a un enfrentamiento con Irán o para empujar a los palestinos a una subordinación abyecta, y presentarlo como “la solución”.
¿Qué ha pasado? Parece que MbZ [Mohamed Ben Zayed, sultán de Emiratos Árabes Unidos] ha comprado la historia del Mossad de que atacar a Irán es “pan comido”. Bajo la presión de las sanciones mundiales, Irán se derrumbaría rápidamente y rogaría negociar con Trump. Y el tratado punitivo resultante llevaría al desmantelamiento de todos los aliados problemáticos de Irán en la región. Por lo tanto, el Golfo sería libre de seguir dando forma a un Oriente Medio libre de democracia, reformistas e islamistas (al menos aquellos a los que odia).
¿Qué hizo que Emiratos Árabes Unidos, alabados en Estados Unidos como la “Pequeña Esparta”, se retiraran? Los emiratíes no sólo se dieron cuenta de que la Guerra de Yemen era imposible de ganar. Es así, pero lo más importante es que se dieron cuenta de que Irán no iba a ser “un juego de niños”. Por el contrario, el intento estadounidense de estrangular la economía iraní corría el riesgo de ir más allá de una simple guerra de sanciones y conducir a un enfrentamiento militar. Y en tal caso Emiratos Árabes Unidos quedarían devastados. Irán ha advertido explícitamente que uno o dos aviones teledirigidos lanzados contra los “edificios de cristal” en sus distritos financieros o sus instalaciones de petróleo y gas, los retrasarían 20 años. Ellos les creyeron.

Pero hay otro factor en juego. “Mientras el mundo está al borde de una nueva crisis financiera”, como señala Esfandyar Batmanghelidj, “en pocos lugares están más nerviosos que Dubai. Cada semana, un nuevo título accionarial anuncia la próxima crisis en la ciudad de los rascacielos. Los precios de los chalets de Dubai están en su nivel más bajo en diez años, habiendo caído un 24 por ciento en sólo un año. El colapso del turismo ha hecho que los hoteles de Dubai alcancen su tasa de ocupación más baja desde la crisis financiera de 2008, mientras el país se prepara para acoger la Expo 2020 el próximo año”. Como informó Zainab Fattah, de Bloomberg en noviembre del año pasado, Dubai ha comenzado a “perder su brillo”, su papel como centro comercial mundial “socavado por una guerra arancelaria mundial y, en particular, por el deseo estadounidense de poner fin al comercio con el vecino Irán”.

Un avión teledirigido huthí que aterrizó en la zona financiera de Dubai fue el “último clavo en el ataúd” (los expatriados huyeron inmediatamente); una perspectiva mucho más seria que la crisis de 2009, cuando el mercado inmobiliario de Dubai se derrumbó, amenazando a varios bancos y grandes empresas de desarrollo, algunas de las cuales eran de propiedad estatal, requiriendo un rescate de 20.000 millones de dólares.
En resumen, el Golfo se dio cuenta de que el plan de MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman] para enfrentar a Irán era demasiado arriesgado, especialmente porque el clima financiero mundial se oscurecía muy rápidamente. Los dirigentes de Emiratos se resistieron a MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman], el ideólogo del enfrentamiento, y Emiratos Árabes Unidos abandonaron oficialmente Yemen (dejando a sus representantes in situ) e hicieron gestiones ante Irán, también para abandonar esta guerra.

Ya no es concebible que MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman] pueda proporcionar lo que Trump y Netanyahu quieren. ¿Significa eso que el enfrentamiento entre Estados Unidos e Irán, y el Trato del Siglo de Jared Kushner, han terminado? No. Trump tiene dos electorados americanos clave: AIPAC y los evangélicos cristianos “sionistas”, ambos igualmente importantes desde el punto de vista electoral a medida que se acercan las elecciones de 2020. Tantos “regalos” a Netanyahu para su campaña electoral son también muy probables, en el contexto de la constitución de distritos electorales nacionales (y donantes).

En cuanto al enfrentamiento de Estados Unidos con Irán, parece que Trump ha bajado el volumen de su beligerancia hacia Irán, esperando que las sanciones económicas ejerzan su “magia” poniendo de rodillas a la República Islámica. Sin embargo, no hay ningún indicio de ello; tampoco hay ningún indicio de un plan B estadounidense realista. (La iniciativa de Lindsay Graham no es una de ellas).
¿Qué hay de MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman] desde el punto de vista de los intereses estadounidenses e israelíes? Bueno, ser brutal, y a pesar de las amistades familiares… ¿sería “sacrificado”? El olor de una posible retirada americana de la región está de vuelta en el aire.

El profundo significado de esta “guerra perdida de Yemen”, al final, es el final de las esperanzas del Golfo de que “El Mago Trump” cancelará el pánico anterior creado por la normalización de las relaciones entre Occidente e Irán (a través del JCPOA), dejando así que Irán se convierta en una gran potencia regional. El advenimiento de Trump, con toda su afinidad por Arabia saudí, había dado esperanzas a los Estados del Golfo para que pudieran una vez más “bloquear” el paraguas de seguridad estadounidense en las monarquías del Golfo, protegiendo a estos Estados de los grandes cambios, al tiempo que dejaba a Irán “esposado” e incapaz de asumir su papel en la región.
Otra lección de esta guerra en Yemen es que el apoyo sin reservas de Trump y Netanyahu a MbS [Mohamed Ben Salman] y MbZ [Mohamed Ben Zayed] ha demostrado ser una quimera. Estos dos monarcas han estado desnudos durante mucho tiempo. Pero ahora todo el mundo lo sabe. No pudieron alcanzar sus objetivos. Fueron derrotados por una banda de huthíes, casi desarmados pero muy resistentes.
La región está viendo ahora que no se ha encendido ninguna “guerra” por los pelos: Trump no va a bombardear voluntariamente a Irán y enviarlo de vuelta a la década de 1980. Y ahora los Estados del Golfo ven que si lo hicieran, serían ellos, los Estados del Golfo, los que pagarían el precio más alto. Paradójicamente, Emiratos Árabes Unidos es el principal agitador en Washington contra Irán y tiene complicada la responsabilidad de volver a conectarse con ese país. Ésta es una saludable lección de “realpolitik” para algunos Estados del Golfo (e Israel). Y ahora que han aprendido, es difícil imaginar que lo puedan olvidar fácilmente.

El cambio estratégico hacia una arquitectura de seguridad diferente ya está en marcha, con Rusia y China proponiendo una conferencia internacional sobre la seguridad en el Golfo Pérsico: Rusia e Irán ya han acordado ejercicios navales conjuntos en el Océano Índico y Ormuz, y China también está considerando el envío de sus buques de guerra allí para proteger sus petroleros y el transporte marítimo comercial. Obviamente habrá competencia, pero Irán todavía tiene ventaja Ormuz. Es un poderoso elemento disuasorio (especialmente como amenaza, pero sin utilizarla).
Por supuesto, nada está garantizado en estos tiempos tan volátiles. El presidente norteamericano es inconsistente e inclinado a dar la vuelta. Y todavía hay poderosos intereses en Estados Unidos que quieren que se bombardee violentamente a Irán. Pero otros en Washington -especialmente los de la derecha (nacionalistas)- son mucho más francos cuando se trata de desafiar a los “promotores de la guerra” con Irán. ¿Han perdido su momento? El hecho es que Trump ha abandonado (pero no por las razones dadas) la acción militar. Estados Unidos está entrando en campaña electoral y está obsesionado con su ombligo. La política exterior ya está olvidada y no es un tema importante en el ambiente partidista estadounidense actual.

Es probable que Trump “arroje algunos huesos más a Israel”, pero ¿hará alguna diferencia? Probablemente no mucho. No es nada reconfortante, pero podría haber sido mucho peor para los palestinos. ¿Y el Gran Israel? Una esperanza lejana, prometeica.

_The Deeper Meaning in a Lost War_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2019)

si si todo ese parrafo pero no dices que la CAZADORA tiene mas armas que ese supuesto destructor irani...


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Sep 2019)

Últimas actualizaciones sobre el conflicto de los sureños y las fuerzas de Hadi, 31 de agosto de 2019


Grupo de Análisis ISWNews: 

Aidarus al-Zoubaidi, el líder del Consejo de Transición del Sur declaró que las Fuerzas del Sur continuarán la operación hasta la liberación completa del sur de Yemen.
- El gobierno dimitido de Mansour Hadi le pidió que cancelara la presencia de EAU en la guerra de Yemen y que volviera a llamar a su embajador desde Abu Dhabi.

- Algunos ministros declararon que si el comportamiento pasivo de Mansour Hadi en reacción a los EAU continúa, renunciarán.

- Aidarus al-Zoubaidi: Nuestras fuerzas continuarán la operación hasta la completa liberación del sur de Yemen.

- ISIS asumió la responsabilidad de los enfrentamientos y ataques suicidas a las fuerzas de Hizam Al Amni (cinturón de seguridad) en el área de Dar Saad, al norte de Adén. Los ataques de ISIS y Al Qaeda a los sureños han aumentado desde su enfrentamiento con las fuerzas de Mansour Hadi.

- Fuerzas de Hizam Al Amni transportadas desde Adén a la isla de Socotra.

- Según los informes de los medios pro-Mansour Hadi, un barco de los EAU ha llegado recientemente al sur de Yemen y se han entregado cantidades significativas de nuevas armas y equipos a las fuerzas del Consejo de Transición del Sur.
La medida muestra la decisión de los EAU de continuar el apoyo militar al sur y continuar las operaciones militares en el sur de Yemen.

- Uno de los comandantes de los llamados al-Muqawama al-Janubiyyah (afiliado a Mansour Hadi y Arabia Saudita) anunció que su milicia y las tribus del sur de Yemen le darían a los Emiratos 72 horas para abandonar Yemen; o las fuerzas de los EAU y sus intereses en Yemen serían objetivos de este grupo.


----------



## murray (2 Sep 2019)

Artículo de El Pís:

Más de 100 muertos en un ataque contra un penal de presos de guerra en Yemen

*Más de 100 muertos en un ataque contra un penal de presos de guerra en Yemen*
*La coalición saudí afirma que golpeó en la misma zona pero “posiciones militares”*

El Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) cifró ayer en más de 100 los muertos en un ataque contra un centro de detención de Dhamar, al sur de Saná, capital de Yemen, controlada por los rebeldes. La coalición que combate a los Huthi desde marzo de 2015 y que dirige Arabia Saudí anunció precisamente que había realizado bombardeos aéreos contra una “posición militar donde hay almacenados drones y misiles” en Dhamar, según un comunicado transmitido por la cadena de televisión saudí Al Ekhbariya. Alrededor de 170 reos se encontraban en el centro de detención que fue blanco de al menos siete misiles de la alianza, según señaló el portavoz del Ministerio de Sanidad en el Gobierno de los rebeldes, Yusuf al Haderi.


“Estimamos que más de 100 personas murieron” en ese ataque, ha declarado Franz Rauchenstein, portavoz de CICR, organización con presencia en territorio yemení. Al menos 40 heridos han sido enviados a varios hospitales de Dhamar, ha precisado.


Los servicios de emergencias siguen trabajando intensamente, pero las posibilidades de encontrar supervivientes bajo los escombros son “muy bajas”, ha añadido. Poco antes había indicado que el edificio atacado era “un lugar de detención” que el CICR había visitado en varias ocasiones.

El jefe del Comité Nacional para Asuntos de Prisioneros, Abdulqader al Mortadha, ha precisado que la mayoría de los internos iban a ser canjeados a cambio de fuerzas Huthi capturadas y que los equipos de rescate están encontrando grandes dificultades para entrar en el lugar debido al “bombardeo intenso y continuo”. En Twitter, el CICR en Yemen ha indicado que transportaba 200 mortajas al lugar del bombardeo.

Por su parte, en su canal de televisión Al Masirah, los rebeldes Huthi afirmaron que “decenas de personas murieron o resultaron heridas” en siete ataques, y precisó que un edificio usado como prisión fue alcanzado. Este domingo por la mañana, la coalición afirmó “tomar todas las medidas de precaución necesarias para proteger a los civiles”.

Previamente, la alianza de fuerzas comandada por Riad había confirmado la destrucción una instalación militar del movimiento Huthi en Dhamar. Según la cadena de televisión Al Arabiya, en el recinto se encontraban drones, así como sistemas de defensa antiaérea, y por ello ha desmentido expresamente que se tratara de una prisión.

La coalición interviene en Yemen desde marzo de 2015 en apoyo de las fuerzas del Gobierno de Abdrabbo Mansur Hadi contra los rebeldes, que controlan vastas zonas del oeste y del norte del país, incluida la capital Saná desde 2014.

Los bombardeos contra las fuerzas Huthi coinciden con la escalada violenta en el frente de batalla del sur del país, donde la coalición mantiene diferencias. Mientras Arabia Saudí apoya a las fuerzas gubernamentales de Hadi, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, socio preferente de la coalición, hace lo propio con los separatistas que ansían el control de Adén, ciudad portuaria de valor estratégico para el control de la salida hacia el mar. El Gobierno de Hadi, con un amplio reconocimiento internacional ha acusado a Emiratos de “golpe de Estado” por su apoyo a los separatistas.


----------



## Javisklax (4 Sep 2019)

#Yemen Dos brigadas menos de #Saudi El ejército yemení asedió a las fuerzas Hadi respaldadas en Kitaf, provincia de Sada'a. 1500 de los 6000 soldados fueron arrestados, cientos fueron asesinados. Cientos de vehículos armados fueron abandonados.

Por las imágenes vaya millonada que acaban de perder en Humvees y si es cierto el número de muertos y arrestados... Menuda ostia más grande


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2019)

tipicos de los moros,,,tener superiridad en blindados y salir corriendo dejandolos atras,,y en serio pensais que conquistaran el mundo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2019)

Esto acabo de ver otras fuentes y es LO CONTRARIO de lo que se dice,,,result que los hothies han sido los embolsados y lo que vemos es al ejercito arabe y sus"aliados"celebrandolo,,
los moros saudis han tomado KITAF...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2019)

alguien se ha COMIDO UN OWNED por no ver de quien era ese twitter y lo digo por ti SPQR...


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Sep 2019)

*Guerra de Yemen: causas, consecuencias, balance de resultados (1).*
septiembre 3, 2019 - Diario Octubre
Yemen es un poco como Siria, pero sin Bashar Al-Assad. El imperialismo apoya la agresión sobre el terreno y participa en las masacres, pero aquí no hay ningún carnicero halal sediento de sangre al que puedan poner de espantapájaros, como en Siria. ¿Dónde están las manifestaciones pacíficas y duramente reprimidas?, ¿los estudiantes rebeldes?, ¿las minorías oprimidas? ¿qué justifica el apoyo diplomático a Arabia saudí y Emiratos Árabes Unidos?, ¿qué justifica la guerra, la venta de armas, la participación en la destrucción del país y el desastre humanitario?
Tenemos el apoyo iraní a los huthíes, pero es una excusa muy pequeña en comparación con otras a las que nos tienen acostumbrados.

Inicialmente la guerra yemení fue interna al propio país y la injerencia saudí y de Emiratos Árabes Unidos la agravaron en gran medida. La ayuda de Irán a los rebeldes huthíes, que no existía antes de la intervención saudí, fue la principal excusa presentada para justificar la intervención. A partir del 26 de marzo de 2015 los sátrapas wahabíes se rodearon de una coalición de diez países árabes para lanzó su operación «Tormenta decisiva». Esa alianza se amplió a cuatro países: Arabia Saudita, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Sudán y Bahrein. Marruecos se retiró de la coalición a principios de febrero de 2019 y otros actores como Egipto no demuestran mucho celo en su compromiso.
Principalmente la Guerra en Yemen fue consecuencia de la implicación de Arabia Saudí en la crisis interna del país. Durante los últimos cuatro años Riad se estancó en una guerra que ha perdido.

*Emiratos Árabes Unidos*
El papel de Emiratos Árabes Unidos en la guerra se ha descuidado, a pesar de que, según Amnistía Internacional, operan «en condiciones oscuras en el sur de Yemen». La estrategia emiratí es la de mantener la posición de puerto de cabecera de Dubai entre África oriental y Asia. Por eso se ha centrado en el control de las posiciones marítimas en la península arábiga entre los estrechos de Ormuz y Bal El-Mandeb. Por eso ha transformado la isla yemení de Socotra (Patrimonio de la Humanidad declarado por la UNESCO) en un portaaviones. Por eso ha creado puntos de apoyo militar en los puertos de Puntlandia (Bossaso, Somalia) y Somalilandia (Berbera, el único puerto de aguas profundas del norte de Somalia). Abu Dhabi también ha desarrollado infraestructura militar en los puertos de Assab y Massawa en Eritrea.

La infraestructura marítima la coordina desde el Archipiélago de las Islas Hanish, sede del sistema marítimo regional emiratí. De hecho, Emiratos Árabes Unidos controla el Golfo de Adén y la costa sur de Yemen (Al-Mukallah).
El compromiso de Emiratos Árabes Unidos en Yemen le permite, por tanto, ampliar su influencia en el estrecho de Bab al-Mandeb y en la región del Golfo de Adén. Algunos incluso creen que intentarían hacer de Yemen su octavo emirato. Las bases aéreas y navales de Eritrea, Somalilandia y Puntlandia reflejan su deseo de convertirse en un actor principal en materia de seguridad en la región, además de promover el comercio marítimo entre la Unión Europea y China.

Para sus operaciones terrestres en la guerra, Emiratos Árabes Unidos utilizó inicialmente mercenarios de empresas como Blackwater o la empresa de seguridad privada estadounidense Spear Operations para asesinar a figuras políticas y religiosas vinculadas al partido yemení Al-Islah, la rama local de la Hermandad Musulmana. Tres veteranos de las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses y otros nueve de la Legión Extranjera Francesa fueron contratados por Spear Operations. En relación con estos asesinatos, el 21 de marzo de este año la Alianza Internacional para la Defensa de los Derechos y las Libertades ha presentado una denuncia ante los tribunales de París. En abril del año pasado presentaron una primera denuncia por complicidad en la tortura contra Mohamed Ben Salman, conocido como MBS, príncipe heredero de Arabia saudí, y una segunda contra Mohamed Ben Zayed, conocido como MBZ, príncipe de Abu Dhabi, por «complicidad en crímenes de guerra». Se dice que MBZ tiene grandes ambiciones; no en vano es el mentor de MBS, el principal actor de la participación saudí en Yemen.

La influencia de Emiratos Árabes Unidos ha sido subestimada o eclipsada, mientras que tiene el papel más desestabilizador en el sur de Yemen, que actualmente está bajo su control. Emiratos Árabes Unidos coordinan las milicias locales y el Consejo de Transición del Sur, dirigido por Aidarus Al-Zubaidi, cuyo objetivo es restaurar el antiguo Estado progresista de Yemen del sur que existió entre 1967 y 1990.

Este Consejo de Transición del Sur está compuesto por elementos armados de múltiples denominaciones: separatistas, salafistas, fraternidades musulmanas, socialistas… Los sátrapas de Abu Dhabi también formaron una fuerza armada compuesta por parte de la Guardia Republicana (creada tras el asesinato del ex presidente Abdullah Saleh por los huthíes) y parte de los miembros del partido salafista Al-Islah, compuesto principalmente por la tribu Banu Al-Ahmar Shafi, históricamente cercana a los saudíes. Cabe señalar que Al-Islah (Hermandad Musulmana) está considerada oficialmente como una organización terrorista por Emiratos Árabes Unidos, pero como el movimiento está dividido en varias tendencias, parece que los emiratíes apoyan a algunos, pero no a otros.

Los terroristas moderadamente moderados hacen un buen trabajo para quienes los manejan. Hay más ataques terroristas en el norte del país, particularmente en la Sanaa controlada por los huthíes que en otros lugares, mientras que Al-Qaeda de la Península Arábiga (AQPA) no se encuentra allí. De hecho, sus filiales activas están presentes en el sur del país, en las provincias de Shabwah, Abyan o Hadramaout, controladas por los saudíes. Califato Islámico también está presente en las zonas liberadas donde Emiratos Árabes Unidos mantienen fuerzas y envían emisarios con equipamiento para luchar contra Al-Qaeda, el Califato Islámico y los huthíes. De hecho, los terroristas han forjado alianzas objetivas con las tropas saudíes y emiratíes para luchar contra los no creyentes huthíes (zaiditas pero considerados chiítas). El actual gobierno yemení ni siquiera controla estas zonas liberadas. De hecho, el país está totalmente ocupado por países extranjeros. El actual Presidente Abdrabbo Mansour Hadi ha mencionado incluso la ocupación de Yemen por parte de Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Este gobierno, apoyado por la coalición imperialista-wahabí, tiene escasa legitimidad entre la población.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2019)

Pedazo tocho que se de n lleva armando a los houthies desde 2006


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Sep 2019)

iran LLEVa armando a los HOUTHIES DESDE 2006,...ese tocho queda invalidado


----------



## mazuste (14 Sep 2019)




----------



## mazuste (14 Sep 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2019)

mazuste dijo:


>



el problema es que los drones vinieron del NORTE,,,concretamente desde basora... uno de esos se estrello en kuwait


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el problema es que los drones vinieron del NORTE,,,concretamente desde basora... uno de esos se estrello en kuwait



pasando por encima de los usanos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2019)

y cres que kuwait y arabia saudita cordinan sus radares...no viste la que liaron los saudies con sus patriots?


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

sus radares? los de las bases usanas más que nada.


----------



## Ultimate (15 Sep 2019)

Del hilo de Siria

*Los #US están tratando de ocultar su equipo militar inadecuado e ineficiente (es decir, Patriot y sus propios radares en Arabia Saudita) porque los drones #Yemen volaron 1200 km durante muchas horas sobre #SaudiArabia para alcanzar sus objetivos sin ser interceptados.*

*Demasiado vergonzoso*


----------



## Ultimate (15 Sep 2019)

Antes de que se repongan los saudíes, otra pasada

Tampoco esta vez les funcionaron a los saudíes los antimisiles Patriot gUSAnos 

Es un recochineo de los yemeníes para demostrarlo, los Patriot no funcionan ni estando avisaos 

La industria armamentística gUSAna no gasta en I+D desde hace años para ganar el máximo posible, porque tiene el pescao vendido obligatoriamente. Y los que investigan le pasan por encima ... y nunca mejor dicho


Yemen lanza 3 misiles balísticos contra blancos militares saudíes | HISPANTV
*Yemen lanza 3 misiles balísticos contra blancos militares saudíes*
_*domingo, 15 de septiembre de 2019 6:05*_






*Combatientes del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá lanzan un misil balístico contra objetivos militares saudíes


Las fuerzas yemeníes lanzaron misiles balísticos contra blancos militares en el sur de Arabia Saudí, lo que dejó varios muertos y heridos en las filas saudíes.

La unidad de misiles del Ejército de Yemen, respaldada por el movimiento popular Ansarolá, lanzó el sábado tres misiles de corto alcance Zelzal 1 contra las posiciones militares saudíes en la provincia fronteriza de Asir (suroeste del reino árabe), informa el canal oficial de noticias Al Masirah.

Asimismo, una fuente militar aseguró que el ataque con misiles mató e hirió a varios mercenarios saudíes.*

_*La acometida se produce después de que las Fuerzas Armadas yemeníes atacaron con 10 aviones no tripulados (drones) las instalaciones de la compañía petrolera saudí Aramco.*_

*El ataque de ayer sábado, que causó la suspensión temporal de la exportación del crudo saudí, forma parte de las ofensivas que han iniciado el Ejército yemení y el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá desde mayo del año en curso, en represalia a la agresión de más de cuatro años de Riad y sus aliados contra su país.*

_*Desde el 26 de marzo de 2015, la agresión saudí ha dejado 140 000 civiles muertos, hasta la fecha, según el Ministerio yemení de Salud.*_

.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2019)

Ultimate dijo:


> Del hilo de Siria
> 
> *Los #US están tratando de ocultar su equipo militar inadecuado e ineficiente (es decir, Patriot y sus propios radares en Arabia Saudita) porque los drones #Yemen volaron 1200 km durante muchas horas sobre #SaudiArabia para alcanzar sus objetivos sin ser interceptados.
> 
> Demasiado vergonzoso*



sino fuera porque los drones vinieron por el NORTE y no desde yemen...


----------



## Mejumbre (15 Sep 2019)

Ni con todo el dinero que se dejan los cabezatoalla en armas novedosas son capaces de vencer a los hutíes. Qué triste.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2019)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Ni con todo el dinero que se dejan los cabezatoalla en armas novedosas son capaces de vencer a los hutíes. Qué triste.



No viste ese video de como la cagan a la hora de lanzar un patriot?


----------



## mazuste (16 Sep 2019)

Arrabia Saudí comenzó la guerra en Yemen para asegurarse la salida de petróleo por el estrecho
Bab el-Mandeb. Tras provocar la mayor crisis humanitaria del mundo, Yemen destruyó 5,7 millones
de barriles de crudo. Todo un despropósito geopolítico con montañas de cadáveres.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Sep 2019)

tambíen querían bypasar ormuz hasta el indico con un oleducto.



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> sino fuera porque los drones vinieron por el NORTE y no desde yemen...



parece ser que los impactos en las cúpulas están en su lado oeste.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> tambíen querían bypasar ormuz hasta el indico con un oleducto.
> 
> 
> parece ser que los impactos en las cúpulas están en su lado oeste.



estos restos esta en el noroeste de arabia saudi


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Sep 2019)

y han caído a plomo pero despacito?

es que no hay marcas de arrastre, ni cráter.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y han caído a plomo pero despacito?
> 
> es que no hay marcas de arrastre, ni cráter.



Si explotan en el aire puede que caigan de esa manera, mira este vídeo de las defensas aéreas israelíes, después de la intercepción/explosión parece que caen de forma vertical en algunos casos.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Sep 2019)

la probabilidad de que la explosión interceptora provoque una caida casi vertical es muy poca hasta contando con que son trayectorias parabólicas.

la de que sean tan chapuceros de no tenerlo en cuenta también, pero vamos, que parecen puestos alli.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Sep 2019)

Últimas actualizaciones sobre Yemen, 15 de septiembre de 2019





Mapa , Oriente Medio , Noticias , Yemen 16 de septiembre de 2019























*1. Hajjah:*
- Según los medios de Ansar Allah, la operación conjunta de artillería con drones de AnsarAllah en el triángulo de Hayran y Ahem impuso más de 30 muertos y heridos a las fuerzas dirigidas por Arabia Saudita.
- Ansar Allah disparó 2 misiles Zelzal-1 al área de Hayran.

*2. Saadah:*
los combatientes de la Coalición Saudita atacaron 8 partes diferentes partes de la provincia de Saadah.

*3. Últimas noticias del reciente ataque de Ansar Allah a Aramco:*
- Abdulaziz bin Salman Al Saud, Ministro de Energía de Arabia Saudita, informó sobre la reducción de la producción en 5 millones y 700 mil barriles de petróleo crudo y 2 mil millones de BCF de gas natural por día. (50% de la producción saudita de petróleo crudo y gas natural) además de la reducción de etano en un 50%.
Dijo que las refinerías de Abqaiq y Khurays estarán cerradas al menos durante las próximas 48 horas y que la reducción en la producción se compensará con los tanques.
- Algunos medios sauditas que muestran misiles en el desierto afirmaron que el ataque se realizó desde el suelo de Irak y utilizando misiles de crucero iraníes. Los funcionarios iraquíes rechazaron el reclamo.

*4. Los medios sauditas informaron que 8 tropas sauditas fueron asesinadas en los últimos 2 días en las fronteras de Yemen.

5. Conflictos en el sur de Yemen: a*
pesar de Aidarus al-Zoubaid, jefe del Consejo de Transición del Sur, último viaje a Arabia Saudita y negociaciones con delegados sauditas y Mansour Hadi, no hay noticias de alto el fuego y los resultados no están claros.
En los últimos 2 días, se informó un conflicto entre los sureños y las fuerzas de Mansour Hadi cerca de Mahfad en la provincia de Abyan y en Al Aram en la provincia de Shabwah.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Sep 2019)

hay mas fotos en diferentes angulos..pero vamos no comulgare con las ruedas de molino iranies,,que esto no son los 70,,aqi ahora hay INTERNET,,,los subterfugios de la guerra fria ya no funcionan 

iran no hace mas que creerse ser el imperio persa,cuando es un pais del tercer mundo


----------



## Ultimate (19 Sep 2019)

marzo 2015, va para 5 años

*Recuerda:*

*Arabia Saudita y otros ocho estados árabes mayoritariamente sunitas (principalmente los Emiratos Árabes Unidos) iniciaron una campaña aérea contra Yemen e invadieron el país.

La coalición recibió apoyo armamentístico, logístico y de inteligencia de los Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido, Francia y Canadá, que mataron o hirieron a decenas de miles de personas.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2019)

Ultimate dijo:


> marzo 2015, va para 5 años
> 
> *Recuerda:*
> 
> ...



y los hothies reciben dinero y armas de iran desde 2006,,menuda chorrada de argumentacion


----------



## Elimina (20 Sep 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y los hothies reciben dinero y armas de iran desde 2006,,menuda chorrada de argumentacion



Quizá la diferencia que ha pasado usted por alto está en que *Arabia Saudita y otros ocho estados árabes mayoritariamente sunitas (principalmente los Emiratos Árabes Unidos) iniciaron una campaña aérea contra Yemen e invadieron el país*... y los houties no.

Quizá a usted le parezca una chorrada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Sep 2019)

Elimina dijo:


> Quizá la diferencia que ha pasado usted por alto está en que *Arabia Saudita y otros ocho estados árabes mayoritariamente sunitas (principalmente los Emiratos Árabes Unidos) iniciaron una campaña aérea contra Yemen e invadieron el país*... y los houties no.
> 
> Quizá a usted le parezca una chorrada.



si los houthies es una de las cosas que cuaso la guerra civil..de hecho se han cargado a un ex presidente...


----------



## mazuste (20 Sep 2019)

*
Comandante de coalición árabe asesinado en el sur de Yemen*

El comandante de la Coalición Árabe, general de brigada Bandar bin Mazid Maqboul, 
murió por una bomba en la carretera mientras viajaba por el distrito de Shibam 
de la gobernación de Hadhramaut.

Un invasor ilegal que lideraba asesinos, obtuvo lo que estaba buscando: la muerte 

Arab coalition commander assassinated in southern Yemen


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2019)

Con muy buen tino un bloguero hace un análisis que comparto.

El ataque a la refinería saudí es obra *de la inteligencia iraní VIA los houthis* y, el ataque no habría sido hecho DESDE Yemen, sino *desde la misma Arabia Saudita y a pocos kilómetros de distancia de la refinería*.

Los operadores, puede que hayan sido houthis infiltrados o chiítas de la región (es zona chiita) actuando en consonancia, sea con los houthis, sea directamente con los iraníes.

En vez de altísima tecnología y aparatos de gran tamaño -que tuvieron que recorrer mil kilómetros y ser controlados de modo altamente sofisticado dada la precisión del ataque- se trató de drones más normalitos operados -posiblemente por control visual- y a unos pocos kilómetros de distancia.

Eso justifica -además- que parte del daño se registre en un ángulo que no se corresponde a un vuelo desde Yemen sino, más bien desde el rumbo nor-oeste.

Los houthis se adjudican el ataque porque, en esencia, a ellos le dieron la posibilidad de atribuírsele pero, la ejecución propiamente dicha no fue a larga distancia sino a corta distancia y por miembros locales (chiitas o houthis en Arabia Saudita).

Externamente la posición de los hutíes se fortalece en su enfrentamiento con Arabia Saudita.

"_Bajo las aguas_", Irán da un fortísimo aviso a Arabia Saudita y a EE.UU. de que no jueguen con ellos porque pueden causar MUCHO daño si así lo quisieran.

Algo me dice que AMBOS objetivos serían cumplidos:

- Arabia Saudita tiene que recular en Yemen y en su agresividad contra Irán si no quiere sufrir más castigos.
- EE.UU. advierte la complejidad de seguir atacando a Irán.

Quizás dentro de algunos años salga a la luz la verdad detrás de este ataque pero, mientras tanto TODAS las partes harán un honroso silencio al respecto porque:

- A *Irán*, no le conviene aparecer ligado de modo directo al ataque -por el tema de represalias y demás-.

- *Arabia Saudita* no puede mostrar tan abiertamente que tiene su frente interno filtrado... si el enemigo está "dentro de las puertas" la situación del Reino es más complicada de lo que parece.

- A *Yemen* (me refiero a los hutíes) les conviene aparecer como los autores "a larga distancia" porque les brinda una imagen de fortaleza y sofisticación.

- *EE.UU.* no puede aparecer mostrando estos huecos en su inteligencia -y control de territorio- porque, dan una señal de debilidad muy fuerte.

Navaja de Occam. Es más sencillo que sea un ataque con drones relativamente sencillos y controlados desde corta distancia a que estemos frente a un ataque altamente sofisticado a 1000 kilómetros de distancia con ese nivel de precisión y sin que se hubiera detectado el vuelo de las naves en una de las zonas con más radares de altas prestaciones de todo el mundo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2019)

el problema es que ya no estamos en tiempos de la guerra fria donde un pais como iran podia usar subterfugios para eludir responsabilidades,,como cuando secuestraba occidentales en el libano o lanzaba camiones bomba contra la ONU...aqui le puede caer la del pulpo..


----------



## Mejumbre (28 Sep 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No viste ese video de como la cagan a la hora de lanzar un patriot?



No lo vi


----------



## mazuste (28 Sep 2019)

Bueno, pues estamos en que los Houthis ya han pasado a la ofensiva, la victoria terrestre más importante
de los últimos 4 años acaba de acontecer y 3 brigadas sauditas han caido en manos de los Houthis de Yemen
en Najran, al sur de Arabia Saudita..,

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Cientos (dicen que miles) de fuerzas fueron hechas prisioneras y varios cientos de muertos o heridos. 
Una gran cantidad de armas, incluyendo vehículos blindados. Entre los prisioneros, altos oficiales saudíes,
aunque la mayoría de ellos son cipayos yemeníes que luchan con Hadi.



De la misma, el portavoz del movimiento AnsarAllah acaba de anunciar que Yemen está listo para atacar
las centrales eléctricas y las plantas de desalinización de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y de Arrabia Saudita. 
En caso de que esto ocurriera, la riqueza de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y del reino Saud no sería suficiente 
para retener a los millones de personas que viven allí o que se dedican al turismo sin agua ni electricidad. 
Se ha demostrado que, cada vez que los yemenis anuncian algo, lo hacen. El discurso de los Houthis/Yemen
es la misma que la de Hezbollah.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2019)

es otra FAKE NEWS...DE LIBRO...ese video es de 2015


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2019)

Mejumbre dijo:


> No lo vi


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Sep 2019)

ISWNews Analysis Group:

Mohammed Ali al-Houthi rechazó la noticia del acuerdo con los saudíes sobre el alto el fuego en Yemen en 4 provincias de Yemen, incluida Sanaa y, a cambio, AnsarAllah detiene los ataques con misiles y aviones no tripulados a la infraestructura saudí.
El presidente del Comité Revolucionario enfatizó que los ataques de AnsarAllah solo se detendrán si se termina el asedio de Yemen y la Coalición Saudita respeta completamente el alto el fuego.

Eventualmente, Ansar Allah revela oficialmente información sobre su operación principal en el norte de Saada





Descanso , Medio Oriente , Noticias , Yemen 28 de septiembre de 2019






















ISWNews Analysis Group: 
el brigadier Yahya Al Sari, portavoz de las Fuerzas Armadas de Yemen, luego de semanas de silencio, reveló la información de la reciente operación de AnsarAllah en el norte de Saadah y la frontera de Najran.
Yahya Al Sari dijo:
- La operación 'Nasr Min Allah' es la mayor sorpresa del enemigo desde la invasión a Yemen.
- Seis brigadas completas de enemigos fueron destruidas y cientos de vehículos militares y blindados fueron capturados durante esta importante operación.
- El número de víctimas enemigas y cautivos en la operación de 'Nasr Min Allah' es de miles.
- Nuestras fuerzas en esta operación lograron asediar a tres brigadas de fuerzas enemigas justo después de 72 horas después del inicio de la operación.
- Durante la operación, se liberaron cientos de kilómetros a lo largo de la frontera de Najran.
- El enemigo tenía la intención de bombardear sus fuerzas después de que se rindieron a Ansar Allah. Les aseguramos a las familias cautivas que protegeremos a los cautivos de los ataques de los aviones de combate sauditas.
- Durante esta operación, nuestras unidades de misiles, fuerzas aéreas y unidades de defensa aérea participaron y apoyaron a las fuerzas en el frente.
- Se anunciarán más detalles sobre la operación en el futuro.
- Felicitamos esta gran victoria divina sobre el pueblo, el ejército y los comités populares, y la consideramos como el fruto de la resistencia popular.
- Felicitamos esta gran victoria divina para la gente, el ejército y los comités populares, y la consideramos como el fruto de la resistencia popular.

El brigadier Yahya Al Sari también anunció que en los próximos días se divulgarán imágenes de la operación que indicarían grandes pérdidas y bajas para la coalición saudita en el conflicto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2019)

24 horas han pasado no veo videos...salvo FAKE NEWS...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2019)

al final esos cientos de blindados se convierten en una decena y esos miles de capturados son como 200 yemenies aliados de los sauditas....
en las guerras moras cuando los moros dicen una cifra siempre has de dividirla por 10 para saber el numero real


----------



## mazuste (29 Sep 2019)

La historia es así, sin humo: los Houthis han conseguido una importante y determinante victoria sobre la coalición saudita, 
trinchera imperial, demostrando que han sido subestimados y reforzando la credibilidad reivindicativa de que ellos estaban 
detrás del ataque contra las instalaciones petrolíferas saudíes.
Arabia Saudita ya se está rompiendo; los hechos hablan por si solos... 

_"Los increíbles acontecimientos en Najran al sur de Arabia Saudita, como una importante operación Houthi 
que comenzó a principios de la semana ha llevado, según dicen, al colapso de al menos 3 brigadas militares
saudíes la captura de más de 2.000 soldados saudíes y mercenarios extranjeros Muchos murieron"_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2019)

Divide por 10 y tendras la cifra real


----------



## mazuste (30 Sep 2019)

“Más de 2000 militares colombianos viajaron a Yemen pagados por la monarquía saudí para asesinar a inocentes en Yemen. El acuerdo entre los saudíes y el presidente colombiano fue firmado hace 3 meses a cambio de acuerdos futuros y cientos de millones de dólares”.


----------



## mazuste (30 Sep 2019)

Se han publicado las imágenes del circuito cerrado de televisiónen los momentos de los impactos
en las instalaciones Aramco, cerca del yacimiento de Abkaic, Arabia Saudí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2019)

mazuste dijo:


> “Más de 2000 militares colombianos viajaron a Yemen pagados por la monarquía saudí para asesinar a inocentes en Yemen. El acuerdo entre los saudíes y el presidente colombiano fue firmado hace 3 meses a cambio de acuerdos futuros y cientos de millones de dólares”.



Porque vuelves a poner el video de los sauditas celebrando la rendicion de una brigada houthi..?no sabes leer?


----------



## mazuste (30 Sep 2019)




----------



## Erebus. (30 Sep 2019)

Yemen: entre la matanza de soldados y la entrega de prisioneros


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

bueno, ha sido una buena ostia pero ni tres brigadas, ni cientos de blindados, ni siete mil prisioneros, ni ejército saudí.

unos mercenarios sin equipar mandados a ocupar un valle seco entre el desierto y las montañas houties emboscados.

el problema de saud es ese desierto, yemen es como una isla al final del mar de arena y tiene muchos kilómetros de costa.

pero tienen que impedir las infiltraciones de los pescadores isleños, con operaciones como esta, pero exitosas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> bueno, ha sido una buena ostia pero ni tres brigadas, ni cientos de blindados, ni siete mil prisioneros, ni ejército saudí.
> 
> unos mercenarios sin equipar mandados a ocupar un valle seco entre el desierto y las montañas houties emboscados.
> 
> ...



Un simple apoyo artillero y aereo y no hubiera salido bien a emboscada..
Pero ya es pedir bastante a unos arabes


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

es que ese apoyo hubiera tenido que atravesar el desierto, no era cercano.

que es muy caro, y artilleros y pilotos si son saudies.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2019)

Hasta el mas tonto usa drones..para reconocimento


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hasta el mas tonto usa drones..para reconocimento



pero eso no es apoyo artillero ni aéreo.

el más tonto lo que hace es avanzar con exploradores por delante y a los flancos. no se mete en un valle sin saber que hay en las alturas circundantes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Oct 2019)

La zona costera de yemen es totalnente llana.pero no han avanzado nada...en 6 meses..asi ya hubieran cortado la ayuda maritima irani..
Romnel se revolveria en su tumba


----------



## bladu (7 Oct 2019)

Escenas completas de la Operacion "Victoria de Dios " parte 1



المسيرة نت


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Oct 2019)

bladu dijo:


> Escenas completas de la Operacion "Victoria de Dios " parte 1
> 
> 
> 
> المسيرة نت



pues menuda chorrada de operacion ...los miles de soldados se convierten en decenas..y encima el yemeni que dispara en ese video lo hace de pena..y solo hay armas ligeras...
y de paso que vayan los moros sauditas llevando a la infanteria encima de los blindados y con la puerta abierta...mas noobs.


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (9 Oct 2019)

*NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO - En breves palabras 

Cuando uno hace referencia al concepto NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO se refiere básicamente a un LIDER MUNDIAL UNICO (el Anticristo) que gobernará 10 Superestados (10 Comunidades como la Union Europea, LAS CUALES YA ESTAN CONFORMADAS, a punto de lograr monedas únicas y otros vinculos económicos, financieros y militares exclusivos para su area de influencia), lo hara desde la ONU y sus colaboradores son los mismos que desde hace 250 años estuvieron allanándole el camino, EL SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI, que es el PODER FINANCIERO encarnado por los ROTHSCHILD y otras familias JUDIAS ASQUENAZI aliadas a ellos. El objetivo es que este personaje, el Anticristo, se siente en el TERCER TEMPLO a construirse en breve en Jerusalen para HACERSE ADORAR, tal y cual se narra en el libro APOCALIPSIS Capitulo 13 
La masonería cumplirá como hasta ahora un rol esencial (los Illuminati son masones) con todas sus ramificaciones y aprovechando que son SOCIEDADES SECRETAS infiltradas en todos los estamentos de la sociedad harán sigilosamente su tarea de control del Pueblo al estilo del libro "1984" de George Orwell (SISTEMA DICTATORIAL-POLICIACO OMNIPRESENTE, por eso lo del "ojo que todo lo ve" masón incluido en el billete de un dolar) El chip que a continuación mencionare cuenta con un GPS con el que satelitalmente pueden tener control absoluto del movimiento exacto de cada persona 
Habra una MONEDA UNICA MUNDIAL (tal vez una moneda electrónica como el BITCOIN) sin lugar a dudas incluida en un dispositivo CHIP RFID IMPLANTABLE EN LA MANO DERECHA (MARCA DE LA BESTIA, sin la que no se podrá comprar ni vender, mencionado en el mismo capítulo 13 del Libro de Apocalipsis) 
Mucho se puede decir del SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI que trabaja a traves del CLUB BILDERBERG, se apoya en el CFR (Council on Foreign Relations (en español Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores; abreviado en ingles como CFR) y la Comisión Trilateral, el Club de Roma y tentáculos de la misma naturaleza e importancia (como ya se dijo, la masoneria al estilo SKULL AND BONES), pero haria este resumen demasiado extenso (pueden solicitarme un folleto mas extenso que escribi sobre este tema) 
EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO incluira la "pata religiosa" con la RELIGION MUNDIAL UNICA en cabeza del PAPA, el FALSO PROFETA que a traves del ECUMENISMO (llevar al protestantismo APOSTATA a sus pies) y con ayuda del Movimiento espiritual NUEVA ERA (basado en Teosofía de corte ocultista) todas las religiones tanto las monoteistas como las orientales serán manejadas por el PAPA, EL FALSO PROFETA que hara que TODOS ADOREN A LA BESTIA-ANTICRISTO

*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2019)

no creo que los houthies puedan usar los blindados..de hecho no son los miles de hombres, que prometian...


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (13 Oct 2019)

SIONISMO: es el Gobierno Mundial Oculto que opera detrás de bambalinas a través de la masoneria, y otras sociedades como CFR, BILDERBERG, todos ellos JUDIOS JAZAROS que tienen el control absoluto del PODER FINANCIERO INTERNACIONAL (Reserva Federal de los EEUU inclusive), la familia emblemática son los ROTHSCHILD que a su vez contribuyeron a fortalecer el poderio de los ROCKEFELLER otra familia ILLUMINATI. Estuvieron detrás de la Revolución Francesa, la Revolución bolchevique (crearon el comunismo), y financiaron ambos lados en la Primera y Segunda guerra mundial, esto último con el fin de crear la ONU y de arrebatarle las tierras a Palestina para la conformación del actual estado genocida de Israel, donde NINGUN judio jázaro (converso) tuvo jamas un antepasado, su fin ultimo es establecer el NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO. Como corolario y muy a su pesar el Verdadero Pueblo de Israel (sefardies, no jázaro) FINALMENTE RECONOCERA A JESUS COMO SU MESIAS (ZACARIAS 12:10), ROMANOS 11:26 














DESCARGAR GRATIS DE LOS SIGUIENTES LINKS (SE AGRADECE MÁXIMA DIFUSIÓN)

ILLUMINATI Y LA CONSPIRACION DEL ANTICRISTO.pdf

Illuminati y la conspiracion del anticristo

PARA AMPLIAR PUEDEN SEGUIRME EN FACEBOOK APOCALIPSIS - CONSPIRACION APOSTATA


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (14 Oct 2019)

LES COMPARTO MI FOLLETO GRATIS PARA AMPLIAR SOBRE EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO



PUEDEN DESCARGARLO GRATIS DE LOS SIGUIENTE LINKS

NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL - LA SINAGOGA DE SATANAS Y EL ANTICRISTO - -(1).pdf

Nuevo orden mundial, la Sinagoga de Satanás y el Anticristo

PUEDEN SEGUIRME EN FACEBOOK SI ASI LO DESEAN Pablo Martin Lazare


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Oct 2019)

no me dará sidra si pincho?


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (15 Oct 2019)

Apocalipsis 13 se va a cumplir eso es ineludible, y en la Gran Tribulación (después del Arrebatamiento) tendrán sus 3 1/2 años de "reinado" junto a su "mesias" el Anticristo, luego los sionistas impulsores del Nuevo Orden Mundial terminarán junto a el Anticristo, el Falso Profeta y Satanás, en el lago de fuego (el infierno)


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## Incorrezto (20 Oct 2019)

moderación, banead al gilipollas este


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (21 Oct 2019)

*"¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida?"
*
El Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida de Cristo con frecuencia son confundidos. A veces es difícil determinar si la Escritura se está refiriendo al Arrebatamiento o a la Segunda Venida de Jesucristo. Sin embargo, al estudiar la profecía bíblica sobre los últimos tiempos, es muy importante diferenciar entre estas dos. 


El Arrebatamiento es cuando Jesucristo regrese para llevarse a Su iglesia (todos los creyentes en Cristo) de la tierra. El Arrebatamiento es descrito en 1 Tesalonicenses 4:13-18 y 1 Corintios 15:50-54. Los creyentes que hayan muerto tendrán sus cuerpos resucitados, y junto con los creyentes que aún vivan se encontrarán con el Señor en el aire. Esto ocurrirá en un momento, en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. La Segunda Venida, es cuando Jesucristo regrese para vencer al anticristo, destruir el mal, y establecer Su Reino Milenial. La Segunda Venida es descrita en Apocalipsis 19:11-16.

*Las importantes diferencias entre el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida son las siguientes:*

(1) En el Arrebatamiento, los creyentes se encontrarán con el Señor en el aire (1 Tesalonicenses 4:17). En la Segunda Venida, los creyentes regresarán con el Señor a la tierra (Apocalipsis 19:14).

(2) La Segunda Venida ocurre después de la grande y terrible Tribulación (Apocalipsis capítulos 6-19). El Arrebatamiento ocurre antes de la Tribulación (1 Tesalonicenses 5:9; Apocalipsis 3:10).

(3) El Arrebatamiento es el traslado de los creyentes de la tierra, como un acto de liberación (1 Tesalonicenses 4:13-17; 5:9). La Segunda Venida incluye el traslado de los incrédulos como un acto de juicio (Mateo 24:40-41).


(4) El Arrebatamiento será “secreto” e instantáneo (1 Corintios 15:50-54). La Segunda Venida será visible para todos (Apocalipsis 1:7; Mateo 24:29-30).


(5) La Segunda Venida de Cristo no ocurrirá hasta después de que ciertos otros eventos del fin de los tiempos tengan lugar (2 Tesalonicenses 2:4; Mateo 24:15-30; Apocalipsis capítulos 6-18). El Arrebatamiento es inminente y puede suceder en cualquier momento (Tito 2:13; 1 Tesalonicenses 4:13-18; 1 Corintios 15:50-54



*¿Por qué es importante observar la diferencia entre el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida de Cristo?
*
(1) Si el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida fueran un mismo evento, los creyentes tendrían que pasar a través de la Tribulación (1 Tesalonicenses 5:9; Apocalipsis 3:10).


(2) Si el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida fueran un mismo evento, el regreso de Cristo no es inminente…. Hay muchas cosas que deben ocurrir antes que Él pueda regresar a la tierra (Mateo 24:4-30).

(3) Al describir el período de la Tribulación, los capítulos 6-19 del Apocalipsis en ninguna parte mencionan a la iglesia. Durante la Tribulación – también llamada “el tiempo de angustia para Jacob” (Jeremías 30:7) – Dios dirigirá nuevamente Su principal atención sobre Israel (Romanos 11:17-31).

El Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida de Jesucristo son eventos similares pero separados. Ambos son eventos del fin. Sin embargo, es de crucial importancia reconocer las diferencias. En resumen, el Arrebatamiento es el regreso de Cristo en las nubes para trasladar a todos los creyentes de la tierra antes del tiempo de la ira de Dios. La Segunda Venida es el regreso de Cristo a la tierra, para terminar la Tribulación y para vencer al anticristo y su malvado imperio mundial.


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (21 Oct 2019)

El Arrebatamiento NO es para todo el ser humano, es solo para los que son salvos, o sea, para los que han* confesado a Jesucristo como único Salvador y Señor de sus vidas. (poner nuestra FE en El, Efesios 2:8-9)*
Uno de los propósitos de Dios en el Arrebatamiento de los creyentes, es el de apartar a la Iglesia de los horrores de la Tribulación. En Apocalipsis 3:10 se encuentra una de las promesas que garantizan que la iglesia de Jesucristo no estará en el periodo de la Tribulación:
“Por cuanto has guardado la palabra de mi paciencia, yo también te guardaré de la hora de la prueba que ha de venir sobre el mundo entero, para probar a los que moran sobre la tierra.


----------



## bladu (24 Oct 2019)

*Ansarallah forces launch major attack inside southern Saudi Arabia: video*


Han capturado abundante armamento Saudi.




Las fuerzas armadas de Yemen publican nuevas escenas de la Operación 'Nasrallah' en el eje de Najran



*Las fuerzas de Ansarallah destruyen varios vehículos pertenecientes a tropas respaldadas por Arabia Saudita: video*


----------



## mazuste (1 Nov 2019)

Hutíes de Yemen afirman haber derribado un dron estadounidense cerca de la frontera con Arabia Saudita
https://es.rt.com/74d6
_
Por la gracia de Allah, la Fuerza Aérea pudo derribar esta mañana un avión espía tipo Eagle fabricado en EE. UU. 
Con un arma adecuada en los bordes de Asir mientras realizaba actividades hostiles y de espionaje en las zonas 
fronterizas con el enemigo saudí._ https://twitter.com/army21ye


----------



## mazuste (1 Nov 2019)

Esta es la imagen del dron USAno que las Defensas Aéreas del Ejército y Comités Populares derribaron
en la zona de Ras Issa, en Hodeidah, con un misil no revelado.

Downing US-Saudi Aggression Spy Drone in Hodeidah


----------



## SPQR (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## mazuste (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## bladu (23 Nov 2019)




----------



## Incorrezto (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2019)

Si ya comienzan a derribar Apaches, se les acaba el billete a los sauditas...


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2019)

*
Yemen avisa que están dispuestos para un ataque estratégico que paralizará las capacidades saudíes*


El Ministro de Defensa de Yemen, General Mohammad Nasser al-Atefi, 
dijo que las fuerzas yemeníes están listas para lanzar un ataque estratégico
integral que paralizará las capacidades saudíes.

En entrevista con el canal al-Masirah, el general al-Atefi dijo que el ejército 
yemení tiene ahora un banco de objetivos militares navales y terrestres israelíes,
y no dudaremos en atacarlo cuando los líderes lo decidan.

"Nuestra amenaza para los Emiratos sigue en pie y todos sus movimientos 
se vigilan de cerca", 

Yemen confirms readiness to launch a strategic attack will cripples Saudi capabilities - NTH News


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2019)

Este martes han convocado una CONCENTRACIÓN en el Puerto de Sagunto
a las 18:00 contra la llegada de un buque de Arabia Saudí con armamento
USAno en dirección a Yemen para continuar la masacre imperialista.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2019)

Dron de la Coalición Saudita fue derribado en el norte de Yemen

Las Unidades de Defensa Aérea Ansarollah derribaron un avión teledirigido de la coalición saudí
al este de la montaña MBC en la frontera de Jizan.

Este es el séptimo UAV derribado por Ansarollah desde la semana pasada.
Breaking: Saudi Coalition Shot Down in Northern Yemen


----------



## SPQR (15 Dic 2019)

2 wahabis menos.


----------



## SPQR (21 Dic 2019)

Forofgold dijo:


> Como hacer un Yemen:
> 
> Cojes una sarten y te cascas un huevo (testiculo), en lugar de yema, saldra semen, yemen.
> 
> Aaaaaahhhh, tenia que decirlo y no ameritaba crear otro hilo para ello, lo siento si la cosa aqui esta mal, no lei ni el OP



Ahora entiendo como has cagado mas de dos mil mensajes en una semana o menos. Hikikomori de tratado de psiquiatría.

A tomar x el ignore.


----------



## SPQR (23 Dic 2019)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Dic 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> 2 wahabis menos.



Luego porque hay gente que teme que marrueco tenga 42 apaches..esto es una muestra de como los moros no saben usarlos... ya hay que ser garrulo para que te derriben 2


----------



## bladu (24 Dic 2019)

Buena compilacion SPQR , esperamos ansiosos a la segunda parte, bueno y a la tercera, cuarta,.....


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2019)

*Los hutíes reivindican ataque con decenas de víctimas a campamento militar saudí*

Los hutíes reivindican ataque con decenas de víctimas a campamento militar saudí


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Dic 2019)

¡El reinado de Tariq Saleh en la costa occidental de Yemen!





Oriente Medio , Noticias , Yemen 29 de diciembre de 2019






















ISWNews Analysis Group: Tariq Saleh, comandante de la Resistencia Nacional de Yemen, informó que tenía control total sobre las bases de la coalición saudita en la costa occidental.
Tariq Saleh en la ceremonia de graduación de cadetes de artillería, unidad de la guardia presidencial:
- Las fuerzas conjuntas reciben el control de todas las bases en la costa occidental de la coalición saudita.
- Nuestras armas no se dirigen a nadie excepto a los Houthis (Ansar Allah).

Esto se decidió después de que las fuerzas sudanesas evacuaron por completo las bases de la coalición.
Por "fuerzas conjuntas", Tariq Saleh se refería a "fuerzas de resistencia" que incluyen fuerzas de la guardia presidencial de Ali Abdullah Saleh, el ejército y la seguridad separados del gobierno de Sanaa, Tihamah, Amaliqah y voluntarios de tribus que lo apoyan en Al Hudaydah, Lahij y Aden. El número de estas fuerzas se estima en 10 mil y lucha contra AnsarAllah en Taiz y al Hudaydah.


----------



## Sennaquerib (23 Ene 2020)

¿Atentado con drone suicida?

CrazyShit.com | THIS IS WHAT A 6-KILL STREAK DRONE STRIKE LOOKS LIKE


----------



## mazuste (26 Ene 2020)

Efectivamente Según informaciones , los Houthi han infligido otra gran derrota a los saudíes en la zona de Nehm.
Una columna acorazada saudí intentó avanzar y parece que fue eliminada... muchas decenas de vehículos acorazados
fueron destruidos. Las fuerzas de Ansarrulah habían cortado, previamente, esta columna acorazada por la retaguardia.
Dicen, tambin, que la resistencia yemení ha capturado la ciudad de Baraqish, la ciudad de al-Safara, el cruce de Jawf, 
el campamento de la 312ª Brigada, el monte Yam y la mayor parte de la zona de Nehm a las fuerzas apoyadas Sauditas
en la zona del triángulo entre Nehm, Marib y Jawf.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2020)

Mientras tanto en Yemen, los soldados yemeníes-houthíes de refuerzo están a punto de rodear la capital de la provincia de al Hazm 
(en realidad es una aldea), los informes indican que con algn intento más, los terroristas y mercenarios respaldados por los saudíes 
se retirarán. 
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Su importancia radica en que se abrirá la posibilidad de que los yemeníes-houthis asalten el Al Marib desde el norte. En este momento
los Houthis están a unos 15 kms de al Marib desde el oeste, han pasado Hayd al Ashqiri y están asaltando Jabal Atlas y luego la Brigada
312, con eso hecho, al Marib estará abierto de par en par... esta es una base clave para Arrabia Saudita y Emiratos desde hace tiempo, 
base aérea, base militar, etc... si los Houthis lo hacen rápidamente, el botín será simplemente ENORME.
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

CANTHAMA


----------



## bladu (2 Feb 2020)

Los houthis capturan mas de 2000 soldados saudies y mercenarios , ademas de abundante equipacion

Los detalles de la operacion:


----------



## bladu (2 Feb 2020)

Un poco de musica que estamos a sabado noche


----------



## bladu (2 Feb 2020)




----------



## bladu (2 Feb 2020)




----------



## bladu (2 Feb 2020)

Emiratos Arabes Unidos, comprado carne de cañon en Sudan


----------



## bladu (2 Feb 2020)




----------



## SPQR (2 Feb 2020)

Nutrición de la buena:





Estos recien sacados del horno:


----------



## mazuste (3 Feb 2020)

*Imágenes del botín conseguido de la coalición saudita que capturó Ansarollah durante la operación Bonyan al-Marsus.*


----------



## mazuste (3 Feb 2020)




----------



## bladu (3 Feb 2020)

La verdad es que esa unidad se ha hecho acopio de todo un arsenal


----------



## mazuste (4 Feb 2020)

*Épica ha sido la batalla que se ha desarrollado durante estos das pasados, en donde la resistencia yemenita
ha estado impresionante, tanto por su asombrosa capacidad militar como por su admirable generosidad...

Esta última victoria yemení es verdaderamente épica, tanto por el material capturado y blindados abandonados... 
que los vídeos que hemos visto están dejando al mundo con la boca abierta. 
¡Una gran victoria para la resistencia yemení!

1500 militantes muertos, 1830 heridos y cientos de detenidos durante los últimos ataques yemeníes*

Spokesman: 1500 militants killed, 1830 injured, hundreds detained during latest Yemeni attacks - Yemen Press


----------



## bladu (8 Feb 2020)




----------



## bladu (8 Feb 2020)




----------



## mazuste (10 Feb 2020)

*Un grupo de activistas protesta en el puerto español de Bilbao contra la llegada del buque saudí 
que transporta armas para alimentar el conflicto en Yemen. *
http://htv.mx/1J4e


----------



## mazuste (12 Feb 2020)

El dron Kamikaze Houthi vuela claramente hacia el compartimento de un vehículo de combate.
Se desconoce el lugar y la fecha del tiroteo, pero según el tipo de vehículo blindado de transporte
de tropas, se puede suponer que se trata de unidades Arabia Saudita en una de las bases en Yemen.


----------



## mazuste (14 Feb 2020)

*Una triste realidad de la que muy poquitos se hacen eco:*


----------



## mazuste (15 Feb 2020)

Video de la operación de Ansarollah 'Bonyan al-Marsous' en el oeste de la zona de Marib y Nihm
https://iswnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/IMG_20200209_142638_185.mp4


----------



## bladu (16 Feb 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> Video de la operación de Ansarollah 'Bonyan al-Marsous' en el oeste de la zona de Marib y Nihm
> https://iswnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/IMG_20200209_142638_185.mp4




Sublime!!


----------



## bladu (16 Feb 2020)

Las fuerzas de defensa antiaerea, han derribado un avion Tornado saudi


----------



## bladu (23 Feb 2020)




----------



## Soraidahiguera1909 (25 Feb 2020)

excelente tema este hilo, me encanto todo, publiquen mas sobre este tema


----------



## mazuste (1 Mar 2020)

Los houthis rodean una ciudad estratégica de Yemen
Ansarallah forces on the cusp of capturing capital city of Al-Jawf

Ansarollah (Houthis) Ya han dicho que sus fuerzas han capturado la ciudad de Hazm,
la capital de la provincia de Al-Jawf y y han embolsado toda esta zona.
Grande si se confirma, porque abre la lata de flanquear a Ma'rib por el norte, y se acaba
la partida para Arrabia Saudita en el centro de Yemen, con Sanaa bien protegida.


----------



## kraker (4 Mar 2020)

Algún mapa de cómo está la guerra para los que no entienden?


----------



## bladu (7 Mar 2020)




----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2020)

*Las fuerzas de Ansarollah derriban avión enemigo en el oeste del Yemen*

Según el ala oficial de medios de comunicación de las fuerzas de Ansarallah, 
el grupo pudo "derribar un avión espía perteneciente a las fuerzas de agresión 
(la coalición árabe), mientras volaba por encima de la zona de Faza en el distrito 
de Al-Tahita (al sur de Hodeidah)".

Ejército de Yemen derriba dron de espionaje saudí en Al-Hudayda | HISPANTV


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2020)

*Marines de EEUU llegan a Yemen para apoyar a las fuerzas emiratíes*

Los soldados estadounidenses fueron recibidos por las fuerzas de los Emiratos
Árabes Unidos (EAU) en un cuartel general, situado en la isla del océano Índico


Marines de EEUU llegan a Yemen para apoyar a las fuerzas emiratíes | HISPANTV


----------



## mazuste (10 Mar 2020)

*Las fuerzas de Ansarallah a punto de entrar en la capital de Marib*

_- Por segunda vez en las últimas dos semanas, l Ansarallah a punto 
de entrar en una capital de provincia en el norte de Yemen.

...sus tropas han capturado varios sitios en el estratégico distrito 
de Sirwah, situado en el oeste de Marib.

...capturaron específicamente la zona de Al-Tala'ah Al-Hamra' 
que domina gran parte de los barrios occidentales de Marib.

Con esta zona capturada, las fuerzas de Ansarallah se encuentran
con el control de fuego sobre gran parte del oeste de Marib, 
lo que es un problema importante para el resto de los milicianos_
_ de Islah y los leales a Hadi que protegen la ciudad._
*
Si la ciudad de Marib cae, el gobierno Hadi habrá perdido *
* todas las ciudades principales en el noroeste de Yemen.*
Ansarallah forces on the verge of entering Marib's capital city


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Mar 2020)

Entre Marib y Saud hay un mar de arena. Es su cabeza de puente, si la pierden no podrán volver.


----------



## bladu (11 Mar 2020)

Yemen ataca con drones al corazón del petróleo saudí, Aramco | HISPANTV


----------



## bladu (11 Mar 2020)

Arabia Saudí contamina costa yemení con sustancias biológicas | HISPANTV


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2020)

*Los Houthis capturaron al-Hazm,*
* la capital provincial de la gobernación de Al Jawf *


----------



## bladu (19 Mar 2020)

Mazuste, no se puede ver el video . Da error. ¿Puedes subirlo desde algun otro sitio alternativo?


----------



## bladu (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## Azalek (27 Mar 2020)

Hace tiempo que dejé de informarme sobre la guerra en Yemen. Es realmente increíble (y aterrador a su vez) que si no lo haces por cuenta propia, por la televisión no te enteras ni de que existe un país con tal nombre.


----------



## Hermericus (29 Mar 2020)

Parece que los hutis han lanzado 3 misiles sobre Rihad


----------



## mazuste (29 Mar 2020)

Durante esta noche han llovido sobre Riyad y otras zonas.
Los bárbaricos saudíes están en problemas, los Houthis 
golpean con fuerza. 
Comentan que los misiles Patriot impactan en zonas civiles...
Increíble cómo este sistema de defensa es tan malo...

Norte de Riad
West Riyadh
Sawt Tafjir
Jazan
Marib

Misiles desconocidos apuntan a la capital saudita


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2020)

Cuando los misiles "patriot" se pasan al enemigo...


----------



## mazuste (30 Mar 2020)

La base militar de Libenaat en Marib ha caído en manos de las fuerzas de Sanaa,
en estado de colapso... Caos entre los mercenarios de la coalición saudí, 
el Partido Islah decidió retirar las fuerzas restantes... Y el dinero... a la provincia 
de Shabwa y Hadramout. Y dejó a Sagheer bin Aziz afrontar su inevitable destino.
Hussain Albukhaiti (@HussainBukhaiti) | Twitter


----------



## PalPueblo (31 Mar 2020)

Mazuste, una pregunta, ¿cómo ves lo que dice Therry de partir Yemén en dos y Arabia Saudí en unos cuántos más? En teoría este es plan de USA:


----------



## mazuste (2 Abr 2020)

_Una "ofensiva" de combatientes houthis en el desierto de Al-Ajsher
en la frontera de la provincia de Sada'a (Yemen) y la provincia de Najran 
(Arabia Saudita).El enfrentamiento fue menor. Casi no hubo bajas
en ninguno de los dos bandos. Pero los Houthis lograron capturar_
_ un pequeño campamento y se apoderaron de algunas armas y municiones._




PalPueblo dijo:


> Mazuste, una pregunta, ¿cómo ves lo que dice Therry de partir Yemén en dos y Arabia Saudí en unos cuántos más? En teoría este es plan de USA:




*Pues poca historia, porque una cosa es pontificar y la otra son los hechos.
Obviamente, en Yemen queda mucha tela que cortar al ser un rincón
geoestratégico de mucho valor, por el que disputan muchos actores.

Lo de Arabia saudíta es mucho más previsible, por cuanto tiene más pinta
de implosionar que de otra cosa. Las disputas interiores, los problemas
del monocultivo petrolero y que se les está revolviendo a sus "protectores",*
*USAnos con lo de la producción suicida, pues ya me dirá usted...*


----------



## bladu (4 Abr 2020)




----------



## Koldo Salazar López (7 Abr 2020)

El Plan Cebrowski es uno de los cimientos sobre los que se sostiene la actual estrategia y administración interna del ejército estadounidense está basado en cinco puntos y marcó su forma contemporánea de actuar en el plano político-militar. 

El Plan Cebrowski


----------



## Nicors (10 Abr 2020)

As está hasta los cojones, es virtual victoria Huthi.

Los rebeldes de Yemen guardan silencio ante el alto el fuego saudí


----------



## mazuste (12 Abr 2020)

_Vídeo mostrando como los houthis destruyen las excavadoras sauditas en Jazan 
y miren como esos mercenarios saudís huyen 
Personalmente creo que los soldados de Ansarolá son amables al no tener como
objetivo a los tipos que corren... ( es visible como escapan)_


----------



## Langlais (15 Abr 2020)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Mazuste, una pregunta, ¿cómo ves lo que dice Therry de partir Yemén en dos y Arabia Saudí en unos cuántos más? En teoría este es plan de USA:



Esto mismo acabo de leer ahora en otro hilo.
Ese mal de donde lo has sacado?


----------



## Koldo Salazar López (19 Abr 2020)

En la base estadounidense de #Bagram en #Afganistán se llevaron a cabo tales torturas que murieron varios internos que eran transferidos por milicias afganas a cambio de recompensas. Fue un brutal caso inmediatamente anterior al escándalo de Abu Ghraib

Bagram, la torturas de Estados Unidos en Afganistán


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Abr 2020)

Para cuando el hilo... "China la está liando parda en el... Mundo".

Una noticia para ese futuro hipotetico hilo... https://www.pakdefense.com/blog/pak...u-global-navigation-satellite-system-by-2020/

Ademas de las 32412341234123 noticias del Covid, claro.

China ha dado un golpe de estado mundial con el Covid, de forma similar a como EEUU lo hizo en su dia con el 11-S.

Merece un hilo aparte, llamando a las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2020)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Yemen, apoyadas por los saudíes, se han retirado de la histórica isla de Socotra 
hoy jueves, según informaron los activistas del sur de Yemen.

Según los informes, las Fuerzas Armadas yemeníes retiraron abruptamente sus tropas de Socotra, 
dejando la isla al Consejo de Transición del Sur apoyado por los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

Saudi-backed forces abruptly abandon Yemen's Socotra Island


----------



## mazuste (8 May 2020)

*Fuerzas yemenitas aniquilan a decenas de efectivos sauditas en Marib*
_
Las fuerzas armadas yemenitas anunciaron este viernes haber rechazado un avance masivo
de la coalición saudita hacia sus ubicaciones en Sirwah, al oeste de la gobernación de Marib.

A través de un comunicado, las fuerzas armadas indicaron que la víspera la coalición saudita
lanzó un ataque desde varios ejes, en el que decenas de elementos de las fuerzas invasoras 
murieron y resultaron heridos durante el contrataque"._

Fuerzas yemenitas aniquilan a decenas de efectivos sauditas en Marib


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2020)

Los Houthis de espectadores, a la espera de que se ablanden entre los enemigos...
*
Fuertes echoques entre los Emiratís y fuerzas apoyadas por los sauditas en el sur del Yemen*
_
La batalla por el sur de Yemen continua el martes cuando los miembros del Consejo de Transición del Sur,
respaldado por Emiratos Árabes Unidos, y las fuerzas yemeníes, proxys saudíes,chocaron en el interior 
de la gobernación de Abyan.

Según los últimos informes de Abyan, el Consejo de Transición del Sur y las fuerzas gubernamentales 
yemeníes han estado involucrados en fuertes enfrentamientos cerca de la capital de la gobernación._

Heavy clashes erupt between UAE and Saudi-backed forces in southern Yemen


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2020)

Parece que se van a despellejar entre los proxys de Emiratos y de los saudíes.
*
Se avecina una gran batalla en el sur del Yemen mientras las fuerzas apoyadas por Emiratos llaman a una nueva operación*
_
El Presidente de la Asamblea Nacional del Consejo de Transición del Sur, el General de División Ahmed Saeed bin Brik, 
llamó a las tribus y a los partidarios del Consejo en la gobernación de Hadhramaut, en el Yemen oriental, que iniciaran
una operación militar contra el ejército yemení respaldado por los sauditas._
Major battle brewing in southern Yemen as UAE-backed forces call for new operation


----------



## arriqui (13 May 2020)




----------



## mazuste (16 May 2020)

_
Otro vídeo de la operación de francotiradores de AnsarAllah (Houthis).
Esta vez, mostraba la muerte de mercenarios sudaneses en la frontera 
sur de Arabia Saudita mientras eran disparados por francotiradores
de AnsarAllah.
_


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2020)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 May 2020)

y el coronavirus que no azota por ahi ?


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2020)

Parece que los Yemenies han dado un golpe duro en la propia Riad. 

Habra que esperar, pero han alcanzado claramente varios blancos con lo que parecen misiles balisticos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Jun 2020)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que los Yemenies han dado un golpe duro en la propia Riad.
> 
> Habra que esperar, pero han alcanzado claramente varios blancos con lo que parecen misiles balisticos.



la misma copia de los scuds hecha por los iranies..pero hay que discrepar cuando los houthies dicen"obj estrategicos"..ya que desde la guerra en siria hasta una piedra es estrategica 

ah si hasta los cojones de que salgan a la hora de la comida ongs diciend ayuda al yemen y tal..pero que cojones tiene para scuds de 120000 euros.


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## plebeyaco (29 Jun 2020)

El petrolero ‘fantasma’ que amenaza con una catástrofe ambiental en el mar Rojo


*El petrolero ‘fantasma’ que amenaza con una catástrofe ambiental en el mar Rojo*

*El gobierno de Yemen pide ayuda a la ONU para recuperar un buque que contiene un millón de barriles de crudo en condiciones totalmente precarias*

El *FSO Safer *(antiguamente denominado _Esso Japan_) es uno de los pocos *buques abandonados *que tiene una entrada propia y bien documentada en la *Wikipedia *.

La larga historia de este *antiguo petrolero*, reconvertido en buque de almacenamiento y transferencia de petróleo, amarrado en la costa de Yemen desde 1988 vuelve a la actualidad este verano después de que la agencia de noticias _Associated Press_ haya difundido mensajes del gobierno de *Yemen *dirigidos a la *ONU *en los que se pide ayuda para recuperar el control de esta nave cargada todavía con el equivalente a aproximadamente un millón de barriles de petroleo antes de que se produzca una catástrofe ambiental que afecte a todo el mar Rojo.

En el sentido textual de la expresión, el_ FSO Safer _no es un buque fantasma (su existencia y ubicación son ampliamente conocidas) pero diversos medios (ver por ejemplo, _Clarín_ ) han utilizado en las últimas semanas este apelativo para atraer la atención hacia una situación que puede acabar con una *tragedia ambiental *de gran alcance. Algunos otros medios, como la propia _AP _han preferido referirse a este buque como *bomba flotante *(_floating bomb_).
*Falta de mantenimiento*

Las condiciones de esta buque se han deteriorado en los últimos meses por falta de mantenimiento y vigilancia, llegando incluso a anunciarse -sin confirmar- la fuga de parte del crudo almacenado. El riesgo ambiental se mezcla en este caso con el conflicto político-militar y los intereses económicos.
El _FSO Safer _quedó bajo control de las fuerzas hutíes en 2015, en una de las fases de la guerra civil en Yemen. El cargamento en petróleo podría estar valorado en unos 80 millones de euros pero ninguna de las partes afectadas parece estar en condiciones de garantizar la seguridad de esta carga.




(AP)AMPLIAR
Las imágenes obtenidas desde satélite en las últimas semanas parecen indicar que todavía no existen vertidos de importancia pero las fotografías más recientes difundidas por _AP _de diversas zonas del casco ratifican que su estado es ciertamente preocupante.
Según estas fuentes, la ONU ha reconocido que el petrolero abandonado amarrado en la costa de Yemen “está en riesgo de ruptura o explosión, causando daños ambientales masivos a la vida marina del mar Rojo, las fábricas de desalinización y las rutas internacionales de navegación”.
*Daños irreversibles*

Documentos internos obtenidos por _AP _muestran que el agua de mar ha entrado en el compartimento del motor del camión cisterna, que no se ha realizado mantenido durante más de cinco años, causando daños a las tuberías y aumentando el riesgo de hundimiento. El óxido ha cubierto partes del buque cisterna y se ha filtrado el gas inerte que impide que los tanques acumulen gases inflamables. Los expertos dicen que el mantenimiento ya no es posible porque el daño a la nave es irreversible.




(AP)AMPLIAR
La ONU ha tratando de enviar inspectores para evaluar los daños a bordo del buque pero hasta ahora no ha conseguido autorización de los rebeldes hutíes que siguen controlando la zona. Las advertencias del riesgo, los anuncios de intervención y las hostilidades bélicas se cruzan en este caso como advertencias de culpabilidad en el caso de que finalmente el buque haga explosión o su contenido contamine el mar Rojo.
Ian Ralby, fundador de I.R. Consilium, que se especializa en seguridad marítima y de recursos, le dijo a _AP _que los esfuerzos de la ONU para enviar un equipo para evaluar el barco es “inútil”. Lo que necesita el buque es un equipo de rescate, dijo.
*Crisis del petróleo*

”Es una verdadera lástima que hayan desperdiciado tanto dinero y tiempo en esta operación inútil”, dijo Ralby. “Si está tomando estos años para que un equipo simple evalúe, no tendremos una segunda oportunidad de salvación”, agregó.
Ralby, quien ha escrito extensamente sobre el buque tanque, le dijo a _AP _que, en medio de la disminución de los precios del petróleo, el costo gastado en limpiar el daño ambiental de una explosión o fuga será mucho mayor que los millones de petróleo en el barco.
El FSO Safer es un buque de fabricación japonesa vendido al gobierno yemení en la década de 1980 para almacenar petróleo para su exportación. El barco tiene 360 metros de largo y cuenta con 34 tanques de almacenamiento.


----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2020)

*
Los Houthis capturan 400km2 de las fuerzas apoyadas por Arabia Saudita en el Yemen Central*

Los houthis han capturado más de 400 km2 de las fuerzas respaldadas por la Arabia Saudita
en su reciente avance sobre la frontera administrativa de las provincias yemeníes de al-Bayda 
y Marib. Según el general de brigada Sare'e, portavoz de las fuerzas armadas leales al gobierno
houthi, los enfrentamientos más intensos tuvieron lugar en Soq Qaniya, donde las fuerzas houthis 
capturaron un gran número de armas, municiones, vehículos y piezas de artillería que habían dejado 
atrás los combatientes leales al gobierno de Mansur Hadi, respaldado por los sauditas...

Houthis Captured 400km2 From Saudi-backed Forces In Central Yemen | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2020)

El régimen saudí está al borde del colapso en medio de la crisis económica y los reveses en la guerra de Yemen


----------



## bladu (14 Jul 2020)




----------



## bladu (14 Jul 2020)

Video cañero este ultimo


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2020)

El ejército yemení repelió un ataque saudí en Al-Jawf


----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2020)

Si alguien piensa que Arabia Saudita ganaría a estos hombres, que vea este corto video. 

El hombre no está protegido por helicópteros ni por cobertura amiga. Está caminando solo,
llevando a su compañero herido sobre sus hombros. Pero... no está solo. le acompaña su valor.


----------



## Celar (7 Ago 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> Si alguien piensa que Arabia Saudita ganaría a estos hombres, que vea este corto video.
> 
> El hombre no está protegido por helicópteros ni por cobertura amiga. Está caminando solo,
> llevando a su compañero herido sobre sus hombros. Pero... no está solo. le acompaña su valor.



Qué tío más duro...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> Si alguien piensa que Arabia Saudita ganaría a estos hombres, que vea este corto video.
> 
> El hombre no está protegido por helicópteros ni por cobertura amiga. Está caminando solo,
> llevando a su compañero herido sobre sus hombros. Pero... no está solo. le acompaña su valor.



si si y yo me lo creo...la cosaes que si los arabes fueran competentes a ese hombre le habria caido una rafaga ,un morterazo,una granada..etc... 
ademas en realidad los houthies son ex soldados del ejercito yemeni ,,asi que no cuela como"si fuera el vietcong.."es un ejercito armada y financiado por iran cotra el cutre ejercito saudi,que pierden blindados contra infanteria ligera sin RPG en medio de una PUTA llanura de arena(el hogar ideal para los tanques)..
rommel ya hubiera conquistado yemen con las mismas armas de 1942


----------



## dedalo00 (11 Ago 2020)

*Última defensa de los yemeníes*
La fuerte resistencia militar de los combatientes yemeníes ha logrado evitar una invasión terrestre de la coalición en áreas controladas por el Gobierno de Salvación de Yemen.


*El Porqué de las Noticias: Yemen: Hambruna y COVID-19. Crisis en Israel. Gestión de Bolsonaro*
¿Por qué la crisis humanitaria en Yemen no conoce límites? ¿Por qué el gobierno de Netanyahu quiere tener el poder para hacer las leyes y ejecutarlas, ignorando al parlamento? ¿Por qué Bolsonaro se mantiene tan indiferente ante la crisis pandémica que azota a Brasil?


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2020)

*Los algaedianos no sirven como presos...

*


----------



## bladu (22 Ago 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> *Los algaedianos no sirven como presos...
> 
> *




Gran video epico de houthies!


----------



## dedalo00 (23 Ago 2020)

*Vídeo: Ejército yemení lanza operación contra Al-Qaeda y Daesh*
El Ejército de Yemen informa sobre operaciones llevadas a cabo contra bandas takfiríes de Daesh y Al-Qaeda, apoyados por Arabia Saudí y sus aliados.

El portavoz del Ejército de Yemen, Yahya Sari, ha anunciado este viernes el éxito de las operaciones antiterroristas de las Fuerzas Armadas de su país, apoyadas por el movimiento popular Ansarolá, en la región de Qaifa, sita en la provincia suroccidental de Al-Bayda, y sus alrededores, con la cooperación de servicios de Inteligencia, según informa la cadena yemení estatal de televisión Al Masirah.

Tal y como ha explicado Sari, el operativo se realizó en una semana logrando liberar un área estimada en 1000 kilómetros cuadrados de las garras de terroristas en dicha zona, donde se había convertido en una base con varios campamentos para los extremistas, que los utilizaban para entrenamiento; una parte de ellos contenían talleres para la fabricación de cinturones y artefactos explosivos, ha agregado.



*Ansarolá arremete contra Emiratos por normalizar lazos con Israel*
El líder del movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá arremete contra los EAU por normalizar sus nexos con el régimen de Israel, peor enemigo de la nación islámica. 

“Israel es el peor enemigo de la nación islámica”, ha denunciado Abdulmalik al-Houthi, antes de rechazar la reciente decisión de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) de normalizar sus relaciones con el régimen de Tel Aviv. 

En un discurso televisivo ofrecido este jueves, Al-Houthi ha recordado que Israel ha sido una entidad ilegal, destructiva y malvada desde su creación, pues fue creado robando tierras palestinas y matando a personas inocentes, ha lamentado.


----------



## bladu (1 Sep 2020)




----------



## Incorrezto (8 Sep 2020)

por tierra y por aire

*Yemen lanza masivos ataques con drones contra objetivos saudíes*


La unidad de aviones no tripulados (drones) del Ejército yemení lleva a cabo una gran operación contra objetivos militares de Arabia Saudí.






Foto ilustrativa del dron yemení modelo Qasif 2K.

A través de un mensaje en la red social Twitter, el portavoz del Ejército yemení, el teniente general Yahya Sari, ha informado de la operación a gran escala realizada contra los objetivos sensibles y militares en el aeropuerto internacional de Abha, ubicado en la ciudad de nombre homónimo, capital de la provincia fronteriza de Asir, en el suroeste de Arabia Saudí.

*“La Fuerza Aérea ha efectuado un ataque masivo contra el aeropuerto internacional de Abha con varios drones dirigidos a sitios militares y objetivos sensibles”*, ha tuiteado.

El vocero también ha destacado que la operación se ha llevado a cabo con una alta precisión y que fue una respuesta a las continuas agresiones y bombardeos de Arabia Saudí y sus aliados contra Yemen.

*Arabia Saudí reconoce su incapacidad para derribar drones yemeníes*
La agencia oficial saudí de noticias _SPA _ha anunciado que las fuerzas de la llamada coalición liderada por Riad contra Yemen interceptaron y destruyeron solo un dron lanzado por el Ejército yemení, apoyado por el movimiento popular Ansarolá.
A pesar de los ataques brutales de la monarquía árabe, los yemeníes resisten con todo su poder ante el enemigo saudí, que, incapaz de derrotar a Yemen, ha recurrido a los grupos terroristas como Daesh y Al-Qaeda para que le ayuden a cumplir con su misión, que no era tan fácil como la pintaban.

Mientras los yemeníes realizan ataques de represalia solo contra los objetivos militares, la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) denunció el martes que Arabia Saudí usó bombas de racimo en ataques a una zona residencial en la provincia de Al-Hudayda, situada en el oeste de Yemen.
A finales del pasado agosto, el ministro yemení de Defensa, Muhamad Naser al-Atefi, destacó el aumento en sus capacidades defensivas y prometió liberar el país de los invasores saudíes y sus aliados, manteniendo “el dedo en el gatillo”.


----------



## dedalo00 (10 Sep 2020)

*Hadwa: Arabia Saudí está actuando como una fiera herida en Yemen*
Arabia Saudí no ha podido ni con sus campañas de agresiones contra el pueblo yemení lograr sus objetivos, asegura un analista internacional.


----------



## mazuste (14 Sep 2020)

*Un punto interesante sobre el famoso ataque "houthi" a la refinería saudita
de hace un año; sobre todo, por quien realiza la declaración
En pocas palabras, los iraníes superaron a los sistemas de defensa de EE.UU.*

_



El Dr. Rubin, fundador y primer director de la Organización de Defensa de Misiles de Israel,
que desarrolló el primer escudo de defensa de misiles del estado, escribió a raíz del ataque 
del 14 de septiembre de 2019 a Abqaiq, (la instalación petrolera de Saudi Armco) que fue 
"Una brillante hazaña de armas. Preciso, cuidadosamente calibrado, devastador pero incruento
- un modelo de operación quirúrgica ... las amenazas entrantes no fueron detectadas por los 
sistemas de control aéreo de los Estados Unidos desplegados en la zona, ni por los satélites
USAnos ... Esto no tuvo nada que ver con fallos en los sistemas de defensa aérea y de misiles; 
sino con el hecho de que no fueron diseñados para hacer frente a las amenazas de proximidad
a tierra. En pocas palabras, los iraníes superaron a los sistemas de defensa".

Hacer clic para expandir...


Maintaining Pretence Over Reality: ‘Simply Put, the Iranians Outfoxed the U.S. Defence Systems’_


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2020)

Cifras escalofriantes de los 2000 días de guerra saudí en Yemen


El Centro Ojo de la Humanidad para Derechos y Desarrollo (ehcrd, por sus siglas en inglés) anunció el sábado en un comunicado las nuevas estadísticas de los crímenes de Arabia Saudí y de sus aliados en su guerra contra Yemen, cuya excusa fue en principio restaurar en el poder al entonces presidente fugitivo yemení Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi.

Según el informe, *16 978 yemeníes han perdido la vida en este periodo, entre ellos 2790 niños y 2381 mujeres*. Además, *la guerra ha dejado 26 203 heridos, incluyendo 4089 niños y 2780 mujeres*.

El documento precisa, asimismo, que los bombardeos de la monarquía árabe han destruido 9135 instalaciones vitales en Yemen: 565- 973 viviendas, 576-528 instalaciones de servicio público, 176 centros universitarios, 1375 mezquitas, 365 instalaciones turísticas, 389 hospitales y centros de salud, 1095 escuelas y centros educativos, 132 instalaciones deportivas y 244 sitios arqueológicos y 47 medios de comunicación, etc.

Expertos de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) aseguran que Arabia Saudí y sus aliados han cometido “crímenes de guerra” en Yemen recientemente, este mismo septiembre, y piden que se juzguen en la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI).

Sin embargo, conforme a los analistas, Arabia Saudí no ha alcanzado su objetivo ni con sus continuas agresiones al pueblo yemení.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

mucha cifra escalofriante 


mazuste dijo:


> *Un punto interesante sobre el famoso ataque "houthi" a la refinería saudita
> de hace un año; sobre todo, por quien realiza la declaración
> En pocas palabras, los iraníes superaron a los sistemas de defensa de EE.UU.*
> 
> ...



nah chorradas,,lo que pasa por tener moros aprendiendo a usar el ordenador...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2020)

Sin embargo, conforme a los analistas, Arabia Saudí no ha alcanzado su objetivo ni con sus continuas agresiones al pueblo yemení.
[/QUOTE]

que narices hasta ROMMEL con el ejercito italiano de 1942 ya hubiera conquistado yemen a estas alturas..no se puede ser mas incompetente que los arabes guerreando...


----------



## dedalo00 (1 Nov 2020)




----------



## BHAN83 (2 Nov 2020)

Child malnutrition hits highest levels in war-ravaged Yemen amid COVID-19: UN

Los cerdos musulmanes se escandalizan por las caricaturas de Charlie Hebdo o las declaraciones de Macron, pero no por lo que Arabia Saudita y otros aliados musulmanes hacen en Yemen.

Si yo fuera ellos desearia que su Dios no existiera, porque arderían en el infierno.


----------



## dedalo00 (15 Nov 2020)

*Vídeo: Represalia de Yemen contra “huérfanos de Trump”*
Las fuerzas yemeníes han intensificado sus ataques de represalia contra Arabia Saudí y cosechado grandes logros en provincias como Marib. Estos avances coinciden con la derrota en las elecciones en EE.UU. de Donald Trump, actual presidente estadounidense y defensor de la monarquía árabe, y cuando se hace viral en los países árabes la etiqueta “huérfanos de Trump”.


----------



## mazuste (23 Nov 2020)

Los Hutíes lanzan un misil crucero Quds-2 que pegó a la estación de Aramco en Yeda.


----------



## mazuste (23 Nov 2020)

*
Huttíes en el reciente capturado Campamento Mass, gobernación de Marib.*



> El Druso
> _- Batalla por Marib: Ejército Yemení, Ansarolá y Comités Populares aseguran Campamento Mass
> con la captura de Wadi Mass. Ejército Nacional Yemení, Coalición Saudí y Al-Islah lanzan contraofensiva
> para detener el avance de los Hutíes. Mapa de @Suriyakmaps
> ...


----------



## Nico (25 Nov 2020)

Que unos tíos en chanclas humillen al que le pongan al frente, emociona y devuelve la esperanza en el coraje y el valor del que somos capaces los hombres.

Cuánto valor que tienen. Y qué solos que están en esta lucha.


----------



## dedalo00 (28 Nov 2020)

*El Porqué de las Noticias: No al expansionismo israelí. Hambruna en Yemen. Crisis política en Perú*



*Fotos fascinantes capturan la vida cotidiana de Sanaa, Yemen a mediados de la década de 1980*


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2020)

*

Ansaroláh anuncia la muerte de 15 soldados saudíes en un ataque
con misil balístico Badr al campamento Tadawin de Marib.
15 líderes saudíes fueron muertos y heridos como resultado de esta operación, 
incluyendo 8 comandantes muertos y otros 7 heridos.*


Yahya Sare'e
_1- The Missile Force targeted on Saturday evening the joint operations room 
at Tadawin camp in Ma'rib governorate with a Badr p-type ballistic missile,
the hit was accurate._


----------



## dedalo00 (1 Dic 2020)

*El Yemen - Resumen de 30 años de historia*
Este video es un resumen de los 30 años de existencia del Yemen. Veamos en un mapa la evolución y los diferentes conflictos que han asolado el país desde su unificación en 1990.


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2020)

El Druso
- Ejército Yemení, Ansarolá y los Comités Populares capturan Futaykah y Al Ajuz.
La Coalición Saudí intenta frenar el avance a Marib desde el norte. 
Saná esta a 17 km de Campamento Tadawin. 


@Suriyak
#Yemen: #Marib: #Houthis/#Ansarallah took control over Futaykhah & Al Ajūz. Clashes continue between
#Houthis & #YSF in Wadi Nakhlah as the first one is aproaching to Tadawin camp, which is 17 km from 
its last position. Map: [ https://google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1k_5mC2oHM9Lj4I5irFA0pkXbqKQ&ll=15.63469147537137%2C45.11127303336796&z=12
]


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2020)

_Nuevo vídeo del ataque de los francotiradores de Ansaraolah (Houthi) 
contra las fuerzas apoyadas por los saudíes en el frente fronterizo.
Obviamente todavía hay algunos mercenarios sudaneses desplegados 
a lo largo de la frontera sur de Arabia Saudita._


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2020)

*Houthis en acción*


----------



## Staffordsire (13 Dic 2020)

Sentencia75 dijo:


> Hay reunión de la ONU.
> Si aprueban una intervención militar para echar a los Hutíes(chiís),¿creeis que Irán intervendrá?. ¿Rusia apoyaría una intervención o se aliará con los iranís?. Por favor den sus opiniones, especialmente si saben del tema.
> 
> Por si alguien no sabe de que va la cosa, ahí va un link:
> ...



Todos van a por los chiies,maniobra de Estados Unidos


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2020)

A primeras horas de la mañana explota petrolero en el Puerto de Jeddah.
El ataque fue asumido por la resistencia Yemeni


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2020)




----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2020)

La resistencia de Yemen, decide trasladar el infierno desde su país hasta A.Saudita
debido al genocidio constante autorizado por la ONU y ejecutado por fuerzas saudíes
contra Yemen, dando leña a los petroleros en sus puertos, lo que ha obligado al retiro 
de empresas extranjeras de A.Saudita:

*Compañías extranjeras dejan de operar en el puerto saudí de Yeddah tras los ataques yemeníes*

*




*


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2020)

*
Los Yemenies asediados, bloqueados y bombardeados hasta la extenuación
y aún así derriban Reaper de 20 millones... cuando un pueblo decide ser libre 
no importa el precio...
*


----------



## bladu (22 Dic 2020)

Son unos fuera de serie....¿Os imaginais que consiguen se llevarselo a piezas a Iran, para que haga ingenieria inversa para mejorar sus drones? Menudo owned seria para USA...


----------



## bladu (22 Dic 2020)

La rama del ejercito yemeni afin a los houthies, esta empezando a construir sus propios Humvees


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2020)

Parece que los Houthis están atacando Aden justo cuando llega de Ryiad 
el nuevo "gobierno" cipayo. Muchos muertos y heridos.
Las conexiones que tenía en tuiter se las han cepillado todas. están cagaos...

Fuertes explosiones sacuden el Aeropuerto Internacional de Adén


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que los Houthis están atacando Aden justo cuando llega de Ryiad
> el nuevo "gobierno" cipayo. Muchos muertos y heridos.
> Las conexiones que tenía en tuiter se las han cepillado todas. están cagaos...
> 
> Fuertes explosiones sacuden el Aeropuerto Internacional de Adén



Tan dificil es apuntarle a un avion?


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (30 Dic 2020)

Pero han metido a todo el gobierno en el mismo avión? Parecen polacos en 2010


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (30 Dic 2020)

Yo me pregunto: de donde venía el gobierno? De as? 

Y joder que en un conflicto armado no hay atentados. Hay actos de guerra, maniobras, ataques...


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2020)

algún dron si que ha debido haber.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (30 Dic 2020)

Que grandes los houthies, mis respetos


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2020)

El Druso
- Los misiles fueron lanzandos desde Taiz. Una parte de la ciudad 
está controlada por Ansaroláy otra parte esta bajo el control de la Coalición Saudí-YNA.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2020)

no debería ser más fácil acertarle a un avión antes de aterrizar que acertar a la pista de aterrizaje al lado del avión?

bueno, llamar misil al cohete camellero ese es mucho


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Madrid (30 Dic 2020)

Recientemente termine este libro de Francisco Veiga, el cual una vez más hizó un trabajo excelente.







El país lleva siendo un "sinDios" casi desde su creación, justo en esa zona del Estrecho de Adén, todavía hay guerras tribales y paises que siguen enclavados en tribus y señores de la guerra , la vecina Somalia no es excepción.

Estos paises sufren mucho más acusado los vaivenes globalistas, en el caso de Yemen, ayer Inglaterra, hoy Arabia Saudi y EEUU. Creo que finalmente Arabia Saudí se llevará el gato al agua porque es un David contra Golliat y nada dura eternamente, pero el día que haya que ajustar cuentas con Riyadh, aquello va a ser una merienda de negros , lo que les pasó a los indios americanos a manos de los anglos va a ser un juego de niños. Pena que no creo que lo veamos.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2020)

Madrid dijo:


> Recientemente termine este libro de Francisco Veiga, el cual una vez más hizó un trabajo excelente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es como Afganistán, no necesita una guerra para ser un agujero de mierda.

Pero si encima le sumas una guerra, pues y a tienes la cuadratura del círculo.

Por cierto que la última guerra de Yemen empezó pocas horas despueś que cuando se estampó el vuelo de Germanwings.

No sé si los moros sauditas tenían miedo de que les acusaran a ellos, y empezaron a probar sus armas de guerra contra yemenitas. Para tener su ejército siempre a punto y listo frente a una posible agresión occidental.

Yemen es a Arabia Saudi como Afganistan es a la OTAN. Un país ideal para probar sus armas de guerra, porque es tan pobre, que a nadie le importa una mierda lo que le pase a su población.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2020)

Según se comenta en medios militares, el ataque houthi no fue a dar al objetivo
ya que el tipo de misil disparado no tiene tanto margen de error, si hubieran
buscado el avión como objetivo. así que posiblemente solo haya mandado un
mensaje a los cipayos ungidos por Ryad.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2020)

Todos los ojos puestos en Adén, mientras Arabia Saudita
muestra su incapacidad para proteger a su gobierno títere yemení


El 30 de diciembre, una gran explosión golpeó el aeropuerto de la ciudad portuaria
de Adén, en el sur del Yemen.
Esto se convirtió en una especie de "ceremonia de saludo" a la llegada del nuevo 
"gobierno de unidad" que llegó para supuestamente dirigir el país.
El Ministerio del Interior del Yemen dijo que al menos 26 personas murieron y más
de 50 resultaron heridas en la explosión.
El Presidente del Yemen, Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, ha jurado un nuevo gobierno
que se formó gracias a un acuerdo de reparto de poder negociado por Arabia Saudita.

No hay duda alguna de que el gobierno es un títere saudí.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2020)

Ojito, porque Ansarollah se ha desvinculado del ataque contra civiles en el aeropuerto de Adén,

Este ataque parece ser que tuvo el sello de ser una falsa bandera.

Las fuerzas Houthi emiten su primera declaración después de las devastadoras explosiones en el aeropuerto de Aden


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2021)

es obvio que son grads lo qu eimpacto en ese aeropuerto...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Es como Afganistán, no necesita una guerra para ser un agujero de mierda.
> 
> Pero si encima le sumas una guerra, pues y a tienes la cuadratura del círculo.
> 
> ...



Pues se nota que tienen mucho que aprender...que risas ver columnas de blindados ABANDONADOS ante el fuego de fusileria


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Ene 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues se nota que tienen mucho que aprender...que risas ver columnas de blindados ABANDONADOS ante el fuego de fusileria



Anexo:Países por gasto militar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Es el país moruno número 1 por gasto militar.

Da miedo imaginar lo que pasará cuando haya que ir a robarle el petróleo a ellos.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ene 2021)




----------



## bladu (17 Ene 2021)

¿Hay alguna pagina que describa, de manera lo mas objetiva posible, el numero de bajas de un bando y de otro?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Anexo:Países por gasto militar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Es el país moruno número 1 por gasto militar.
> 
> Da miedo imaginar lo que pasará cuando haya que ir a robarle el petróleo a ellos.



pues saldran corriendo en sus rambo lambos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2021)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna pagina que describa, de manera lo mas objetiva posible, el numero de bajas de un bando y de otro?



no no la hay ,ambos mienten..los houthies han sufrido bastantes bajas pero no te lo van a contar,,y los sauditas usan mercenarios de paises africanos asi "no tienen bajas"o a yemenies del bando contrario


----------



## mazuste (13 Feb 2021)

*20 millones de $$ a la chatarra:*

Agencia siria SANA
@SanaAgencia
_Fuerzas yemeníes derriban un avión espía saudí 
Fuerzas yemeníes derriban un avión espía saudí - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias




_


----------



## mazuste (18 Feb 2021)

Una buena noticia para los Houthis - y otra "derrota" para EE.UU. - si es cierto:
*
Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos habrían desmantelado su base militar
en el Mar Rojo mientras el país se retira de la guerra en Yemen*
UAE Reportedly Dismantling Red Sea Military Base as Country Pulls Back From War in Yemen
*
Solo para recordar: este es otro genocidio a la larga lista de genocidios 
del capitalismo. Pero quién lleva la cuenta, ¿no?





*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Una buena noticia para los Houthis - y otra "derrota" para EE.UU. - si es cierto:
> 
> *Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos habrían desmantelado su base militar
> en el Mar Rojo mientras el país se retira de la guerra en Yemen*
> ...



bueno un duelo entre IRAN y Sauditas o chiitas y suniitas..
iran armoa los houthies en 2007 y arabaia saudi no quiere una invasion irani en el sur de sus fronteras,,notese como ambos paises son CAPITALISTAS islamicos


----------



## mazuste (22 Feb 2021)

*"Lo que los antiguos llamaban un luchador astuto es aquel 
que no sólo gana, sino que resalta por ganar con sencillez"
Sun Tzu 
sin duda alguna los Yemeni se leyeron el Arte de la Guerra
Y es la 1ª vez que veo a una mujer houthi en el frente.*


----------



## bladu (22 Feb 2021)

Buen canal militar el de este chico:


----------



## S. Moguilevich (1 Mar 2021)

Los houties son de lo poco salvable que queda en este planeta. Que grandes!


----------



## bladu (2 Mar 2021)

Señores: aqui les traigo un compendio de las mejores jugadas del 2020. Calientense unas palomitas, una cervecita, y a disfrutar!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Mar 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> *"Lo que los antiguos llamaban un luchador astuto es aquel
> que no sólo gana, sino que resalta por ganar con sencillez"
> Sun Tzu
> sin duda alguna los Yemeni se leyeron el Arte de la Guerra
> Y es la 1ª vez que veo a una mujer houthi en el frente.*



pues ya hay que ser CAZURRO para peder un tanque en una puta llanura desertica ..rommel seguira revolviendose en su tumba viendo al ejercito saudita ,que narices el africa korps con las armas de 1942 ya hubiera conquistado yemen a estas alturas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Mar 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Señores: aqui les traigo un compendio de las mejores jugadas del 2020. Calientense unas palomitas, una cervecita, y a disfrutar!



menuda posiciones defensivas MOHAMED de mierda


----------



## bladu (10 Mar 2021)

El baile de mala alpargata MOLA. Estos houthies son unos alforjas de cuidado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Mar 2021)

bladu dijo:


> El baile de mala alpargata MOLA. Estos houthies son unos alforjas de cuidado



Es soldados del ejercito yemeni del sur armados por iran..no son analfabetos que digamos..
Pero bueno rommel ya hubiera tomado yemen con las divisiones italianas


----------



## bladu (29 Mar 2021)

El canal de este chico, dedicado tematica militar, esta genial . Os los recomiendo

Explica de forma minuciosa, la gran batalla por Marib que se esta perjeñando en estos instantes


----------



## bladu (29 Mar 2021)

Y de combo:


----------



## bladu (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Decipher (30 Mar 2021)

bladu dijo:


>



Serán iranies.


----------



## Decipher (31 Mar 2021)

bladu dijo:


> El canal de este chico, dedicado tematica militar, esta genial . Os los recomiendo
> 
> Explica de forma minuciosa, la gran batalla por Marib que se esta perjeñando en estos instantes



Buen video.


----------



## Decipher (31 Mar 2021)

bladu dijo:


> El canal de este chico, dedicado tematica militar, esta genial . Os los recomiendo
> 
> Explica de forma minuciosa, la gran batalla por Marib que se esta perjeñando en estos instantes



Es curioso, los hutíes están mucho mejor organizados de lo que pensaba, no son una banda de follacabras. Bueno un poco follacabras si son, pero follacabras bien organizados.


----------



## SPQR (3 Oct 2021)

Ya no tiene chincheta este hilo? Lastima, sigue estando de total actualidad.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Oct 2021)

Ayer me costó encontrar el hilo y resulta que lo publiqué en otro









Tras siete años; ¿qué grupo va a ganar la guerra en Yemen?


Ya van siete años que cada 21 de septiembre los yemeníes celebran el aniversario de su “revolución” de 2014 que derrocó al gobierno del expresidente Abdu Rabu Mansur Hadi.




diario-octubre.com





Cuando se ponga el diesel a 3e le volverá la chincheta.


----------



## SPQR (12 Oct 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ayer me costó encontrar el hilo y resulta que lo publiqué en otro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay mierdajilos con chincheta eterna y este que es una guerra estratégica y en activo, se la quitan. Calopez style.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## zen087 (24 Ago 2022)

Buenas. Cómo están yendo las cosas por Yemen? En este no genocidio, de una no guerra, de una no masacre de civiles/muerte por desnutrición de una barbaridad de niños. Los medios callados como *utas para no variar.

Se fue calmando la situación? dejaron de ahogar a Yemen?


----------



## zen087 (24 Ago 2022)

Tropas francesas arriban a Yemen, planean bombear el gas a Europa | HISPANTV


Militares de Francia llegan a la provincia sureña yemení de Shabwa, rica en petróleo, para facilitar el saqueo de recursos energéticos, denuncian medios yemeníes.




www.hispantv.com





He aquí el motivo de las guerras. Saquear a costa de vidas. Aquí no pasa nada. Miren a otro lado.


----------



## Tails (24 Ago 2022)

recordemos que biden se fue de yemen abandonando a araba saudita


----------



## zen087 (24 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> recordemos que biden se fue de yemen abandonando a araba saudita



Buen detalle. No lo sabía. Eso marcaría una inflexión importante en este juego de guerras.


----------



## mirym94 (24 Ago 2022)

zen087 dijo:


> Tropas francesas arriban a Yemen, planean bombear el gas a Europa | HISPANTV
> 
> 
> Militares de Francia llegan a la provincia sureña yemení de Shabwa, rica en petróleo, para facilitar el saqueo de recursos energéticos, denuncian medios yemeníes.
> ...



Lo de siempre importancia a lo que quieren


----------



## Tails (24 Ago 2022)

zen087 dijo:


> Buen detalle. No lo sabía. Eso marcaría una inflexión importante en este juego de guerras.




Por eso los saudíes se mosquearon con Biden










Biden pone fin al apoyo de EEUU a Arabia Saudí en la guerra del Yemen


La complicidad de Estados Unidos con las atrocidades cometidas por sus aliados en la guerra del Yemen podría acabarse pronto. En su primer discurso sobre política exterior desde que llegó a la Casa Blanca, Joe Biden ha anunciado que su país dejará de apoyar las operaciones ofensivas de Arabia...




www.google.com


----------



## zen087 (24 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Por eso los saudíes se mosquearon con Biden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo recuerdo de noticias sobre las reservas de Arabia Saudí. Que eran bastante menores de las declaradas. Y claramente su economía la están dirigiendo a servicios lo más rápido que pueden. (Sí veis reportajes, están yendo a la desesperada por cambiar la fuente de ingresos) Dejaron de ser útiles a quien maneja los hilos por encima de EEUU. 

Bien por Yemen.


----------

